# 35+ TTC 1st Graduates!!! Come on Over!



## rottpaw

Hi Ladies! :flower:

Several on the 35+ TTC 1st Child board have expressed an interest in a "graduates" thread for those who've gotten their BFP or had their first little one!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

I'm starting this thread to try to create a place for all of us 35 and up who are pregnant with their first, regardless of trimester, or have had their first. I think there is a lot of benefit to being able to discuss things with others at all stages of pregnancy and with the first child, as we can all share experiences and learn from each other! :hugs:

We've had several recent BFP's on the 35+ TTC thread, so I hope you'll all join over here as well! 

Hope to see you here! :thumbup:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:yipee: What a great idea!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Sveta! It is great to see you here! 

How are you feeling? By 6 weeks I was already pretty ill, but I hope you have not had any morning sickness yet!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, so glad this thread is up and running! Hi :hi:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Lucy! How are you doing?


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

Think I will join you too. I am confident that this will be as great as 35+ TTC:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi rottpaw, fine thanks, got scan in a few hours....how are things with you? :flower:

Hi Carole and Sveta! :hi:


----------



## rottpaw

Lucy, can't wait to hear how everything goes with your scan!! This is your 20 week one, right? Such a big day! Do you guys plan to find out the gender?

Hi Carole! YAY! So glad you came over! I can't wait for your first scan as well and to know if there are one or two!!

As for me we're still doing fine, far as we know. We go back to the OB in a week, but our next scan is not till 35 weeks. (Eeeeeek!! That will be getting really close!) 

A friend of ours who was about 8 weeks ahead of us in pregnancy just had her baby yesterday, about 2 weeks early. I think it has freaked hubby out a little, even though I warned him all along that the due date is just an estimate LOL. Now he's running around all over the place trying to get stuff done on his week off. :haha:

My goal is to be completely ready for baby's arrival by Feb 1, so that we have a 6 week "cushion" before our due date in which to just rest, relax, and for me to get meals into the freezer LOL! We'll see how I do! 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry Lucy, I just noticed your "Team Pink" line in your signature. So you already know? That's awesome!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow Lucy!!! Congrats on being team pink!!! :cloud9: It just seems like yesterday when you announced your BFP! We can't wait to see scan pictures!!!

Hi rottpaw and Carole!!! This is so exciting to be part of a pregnancy thread! I really hope I get to stay.

It's been a rocky journey for me so far. When I got my BFP on December 12th I was over the moon with joy and then fear quickly sunk in. I had light brown spotting for three-four days a few days after which I am now confident was implantation bleeding. However, after suffering a mc seeing that is sooo scary. Then on Sunday when I was exactly 6 wks right before bed there was a little bit of watery pink when I wiped. I immediately went hysterical and stayed up all night crying expecting to miscarry. It quickly turned to brown and disappeared within 48 hrs. Knock on wood, it hasn't come back yet. I had some cramping and stretching pains that day and into the week so I am sure it was just my uterus growing. It's hard to stay positive but I am doing my best. I have to believe this is my forever baby and I hope I NEVER have to see anymore spotting ever again!!!!

About a week before my BFP I suffered from some pretty bad nausea and it stayed for about 5 days after. Then went away for awhile until Tuesday! It's back now full force. It comes in waves and definitely could be way worse so we'll see. Since the beginning I have suffered from dizziness which is so not fun. Makes it really hard to concentrate at work. Then the usual sore/tender breasts. 

I can NOT eat salad or veggies at the moment. Chicken makes me gag. I really only desire carbs and junk food :dohh: Not a good thing. I discovered raw carrots go down easily so I'll try to stuff my face with that! lol

My EDD is August 21st and I have my first doctor's appt. on the 13th of January. They won't do any early scans here in Quebec, but I'll go in for the genetic screening around 10 weeks. I am definitely in favour of finding out the gender so no team yellow for me! 

That's about it for me! Tell me about you guys!!


----------



## rottpaw

svetayasofiya said:


> Oh wow Lucy!!! Congrats on being team pink!!! :cloud9: It just seems like yesterday when you announced your BFP! We can't wait to see scan pictures!!!
> 
> Hi rottpaw and Carole!!! This is so exciting to be part of a pregnancy thread! I really hope I get to stay.
> 
> It's been a rocky journey for me so far. When I got my BFP on December 12th I was over the moon with joy and then fear quickly sunk in. I had light brown spotting for three-four days a few days after which I am now confident was implantation bleeding. However, after suffering a mc seeing that is sooo scary. Then on Sunday when I was exactly 6 wks right before bed there was a little bit of watery pink when I wiped. I immediately went hysterical and stayed up all night crying expecting to miscarry. It quickly turned to brown and disappeared within 48 hrs. Knock on wood, it hasn't come back yet. I had some cramping and stretching pains that day and into the week so I am sure it was just my uterus growing. It's hard to stay positive but I am doing my best. I have to believe this is my forever baby and I hope I NEVER have to see anymore spotting ever again!!!!
> 
> About a week before my BFP I suffered from some pretty bad nausea and it stayed for about 5 days after. Then went away for awhile until Tuesday! It's back now full force. It comes in waves and definitely could be way worse so we'll see. Since the beginning I have suffered from dizziness which is so not fun. Makes it really hard to concentrate at work. Then the usual sore/tender breasts.
> 
> I can NOT eat salad or veggies at the moment. Chicken makes me gag. I really only desire carbs and junk food :dohh: Not a good thing. I discovered raw carrots go down easily so I'll try to stuff my face with that! lol
> 
> My EDD is August 21st and I have my first doctor's appt. on the 13th of January. They won't do any early scans here in Quebec, but I'll go in for the genetic screening around 10 weeks. I am definitely in favour of finding out the gender so no team yellow for me!
> 
> That's about it for me! Tell me about you guys!!

Hi Sveta! 

Those are all good signs and I would not stress about the pinkish stuff (I know it's hard not to worry, though!) All your other symptoms sound like good indicators of good hormone levels to me - I had all those same symptoms and they were monitoring my hormone levels. I was VERY dizzy (they say it can be from the HCG going up so rapidly, or increased blood flow, but whatever it was, I almost fell on my face for the first 7 weeks or so!) I was also nauseated right from 4 weeks. I ate a LOT of starchy carbs, comfort food, anything that would stay down! Don't feel bad. Baby's nutritional needs are very minimal at this point, just make sure you get your folic acid in! 

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone! Sorry I added team pink before I came on to tell you guys. Yes they reckon 95% a girl so thats good enough for me. We are really pleased, specially as baby looked fine and all the bits were normal....she has above average length legs already but thats no surprise as OH and me are both pretty tall! :thumbup:

Sveta, those first months of pregnancy after a MC are scary, I freaked out big time with every cramp and spot.....hope everything is just perfect this time for you, and the sickness isn't too bad! I still have the odd light brown spot now, so don't worry, but I know you can't help it! Once you get through the first tri you will be able to start to relax a bit! :hugs:

Rottpaw, I know what you mean about being ready, I am totally not, after a few MC's I refused to prepare at all.....I am getting a load of stuff from my sister in feb, and all we need to get is pram/stroller which is cool. You must be getting excited now that time is getting closer! :kiss:

Gonna attempt to put a few pics on now xxx


----------



## Lucy1973




----------



## svetayasofiya

Awww Lucy! Amaaaaaazing pictures!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Sveta.....I also get to have another scan at 32 weeks as the placenta is quite near the exit so to speak.....its quite cool to have another free scan though.....:winkwink:


----------



## svetayasofiya

How many do they usually do in the UK? Here in Quebec we get one at 20 weeks and again around 30-33 weeks. 

:yipee: for free scans!!!


----------



## rottpaw

YAY! Great pics, Lucy! I love all the profiles - we got a really cute profile of our little guy at 18 weeks and I swear he looks just like his daddy's baby pictures. Hubby says we can't possibly tell yet, but even his mother (my mother in law) said she thinks he looks just like his daddy!

Did they classify you as officially placenta previa? We were told mine was "borderline," but then when the perinatologist submitted his report to my OB he classifed me as previa. so we got another scan at 25 weeks. It had moved considerably but is still "low lying," - doctor thinks the baby is staying transverse (sideways) or breech because he can't fit head down yet. Will be interesting to see if he is able to turn in time for birth, or if I have to have a section. I'm not particularly worried either way, as most of my friends here in the states have had C-Sections. But I would like to avoid it if it's safe for baby to be born naturally. Our next scan is at 35w to see how he's sitting then. In the meantime, I think he spends most of his time breech right now, because I can actually feel his little head right at the top of my uterus! :dohh: So my latest worry is that he'll injure his head somehow because it just feels so exposed the way he is sitting! 

LOL as you can see, the worries never end, they just change. As soon as you pass one milestone, it's onto the next worry! :dohh:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Sveta, over here we get one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. I had one at 8 weeks because of previous losses, and will have one at 32 weeks because of low placenta. So 4 altogether, but usually just two. :kiss:

Rottpaw, she said I am not officially previa, wouldn't need a cesearian (can't spell it) , but they want to know before birth if it is still low as it would need to be taken into account. Position is breech and baby is in that position most of the time right now as I feel the kicking very low, plenty of time to change position I hope! I am sure your little guy's head is protected, the uterus is pretty tough and hard! :winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

Evening Ladies!!! And a big hello!!:hi:

So nice to have this forum and thanks Rotpaw for making it happen! So nice to have a place to go to talk to you ladies who understand all the fears of being BFP 35+. I have been stressing but all the women on the "other" pregnancy forum were all so young I doubt they understood the fears fully.

SO . . . i am TERRIFIED that i will mc. I have never been pregnant but we ttc for almost 2 years and the thought that this been may not stick just scares the crap out of me. At 39 I don't feel I have another 2 years to wait for it to happen again. However . . . trying to stay calm. My mom had all healthy pregnancies, no mc. I made an appt with my doc and saw her the other day. At first they told me they didn't want to see me until 8 weeks, but i pitched a fit and said due to age I wanted to see someone today!!! I ended up getting an appointment with my family doctor, not ob/gyn, but I really like her and she's been great. I think she gets my anxiety. So they did some blood work to check HCG levels and to see if they were rising and got word today they are!!! Also she wants to test again next Monday.

Makes me feel so good that she is being proactive and not brushing me off, the feeling I get from ob/gyn office. 

Anyway, feeling ok, nauseous after eating and a little dizzy. I love the veggies but can't stand anything sweet. Even my regular granola bar I can't go near. Tired, very tired but having trouble sleeping. 

So that's it in a nut shell. Thanks for listening, needed to tell someone. Can't wait for this thread!!! 

xxx Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi Anna!! I am so happy for you! I had no idea you guys were trying for 2yrs! Don't even think about mc. *Easier said than done I know. Just take good care of yourself and get lot's of rest. Being 39 doesn't make you an automatic candidate for mc. I certainly don't feel my age had ANYTHING to do with my mc. It's just something that happens. My mom had one and she was only 23 or 24 at the time.

:hugs: Positive thinking all the way! We can only believe everything will be fine and hope and pray. It's always good to be realistic too, but try to enjoy every moment. It's so exciting!!! I still have my moments where I am so scared, but I am a little puck shy so to speak. Before you know it you'll be puking all the time (or wish you could!) like I did this evening. :wacko: *Not the puking part, but the wishing I could. :rofl:

YAY for this thread!! I just hope the others get to join us soon. xo


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Sveta, I also found that my nausea kept me completely miserable and wishing I could throw up, but I rarely did throw up...mostly just miserable, drooling nausea all the time! 

Anna, welcome and I am so glad to see you over here! I definitely understand your anxiety. I'm 36 in March, but based on my AMH numbers from almost a year ago, I've got the hormonal profile of a very-nearly-menopausal woman, so I was told I'd better have kids asap if I wanted to at all. With my numbers we aren't even candidates for IVF. So I definitely get the fear of feeling like if you lose one, you haven't got time to try again. But you DO. So try not to stress! As long as your hormonal numbers looked good (from a fertility perspective) there is no reason to worry that your odds of mc are any higher just because of age; my dr. actually said the age thing is more related to the egg quality, and if your fertility workup checked out fine (I think you said you are "unexplained" infertility) then you should be golden! I know it is hard not to worry because I worried the whoooooollle way through first and second tri. And even in third tri (now that we're in the clear from a viability perspective) I STILL worry that something will happen. :doh: 

For all those with recent BFP's I would just say make sure someone is monitoring not just your HCG, but also your progesterone levels in the early days, because when they checked mine they put me on a supplement even though I was only slightly low, and only at one reading out of four. I felt much better knowing I was on that!

And yeah, on the symptoms - no one really warned me that I would SO dizzy right from the beginning. Mine went on so long (till like 12 weeks, anyway) that I began to fear it would last the whole time. But I think my dizziness was due to the HCG because that symptom, at least, did eventually go away. The fatigue also goes away, like magic, about 14-16 weeks. Something to look forward to!! 

Hang in there ladies! In no time you'll be staring at your puffy feet and wondering where your ankles went, like me!! :haha: :haha:

Today, hubby painted the closet in the nursery, and this evening we put the shelves back in there and put the few things we've gotten so far in the closet. It's so exciting to start putting the nursery together!! 

I'm just so excited at how many BFP's we've gotten recently! YAYYY for all of us over 35!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Anna, nice to see you here! Try not to worry, and enjoy every day of it, even the sickness! Sounds like you have a good doctor, I found that when the sickness kicked in and it was awful, it took my mind of worrying I felt so sick.

For me I have to say the tiredness has not gone, but isn't quite as bad as in first tri, I still struggle through the day at work, and by 4pm just want to sleep! :hugs::hugs:

How cute you are getting a nursery together Rottpaw.....I won't have one until we move house, hopefully when baby is a few months old, it must be nice making those preparations. :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

It's fun, although I'm starting to panic a little because we still have not even ordered the nursery furniture (which can take time to be delivered). At this point it may be a race to see if baby or his crib arrives first LOL! Maybe next weekend we'll be able to go shop for that.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey girls, for those of you in your 2nd tri + did you have any spotting at all during the 1st tri? I just had a bit more brown today. Seems to be isolated but wtf??? I feel awful like my body is full of hormones so that is good, but I am so scared about the spotting.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Sveta, 

I did not have spotting, but see if they can check your progesterone level. I was told that if mine got too low I might see spotting, which is why they went ahead and put me on a supplement. It could be nothing, but you would probably feel better if they check it. If the OB won't see you try your GYN. My GYN doesn't do OB, but she told me that the first three months of pregnancy are considered GYN rather than OB, anyway. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pablo797

thanks ladies for all your advice! You are right I need to just relax and as time passes it becomes a little easier. I do have total perma grin! However not telling anyone for a while. I do have two questions:

1) my doc also monitored my progesterone and said I was a little low. Se confered with an expert and they both agree progesterone supplements have no proven effect. However everyrhing i've heard is to the contrary. I don't want to be "that" patient, but how do you demand a hormone? I think I might ask her if there are any ill effects of taking a supplement and if not if I can for piece of mind. At the very least a topical cream. What's your thoughts?

2. Is anyone curtailing their exercise? 


lucy, love the picts!!!

Svet, I have not had any spotting but i've heard it's very common.

Rottpaw, how's your dad? 

have a good one!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Well right now I just have a family doctor and I am not scheduled to see her until the 13th which would put me at 8wk4d. I never made it that far last time. If it continues maybe I'll go to a clinic on the weekend and ask about that. They don't seem to test for anything here. Even last time when I had spotting she sent me in for an ultrasound which came back fine, and was told everything was fine, but I lost the baby one week later. Nothing was ever mentioned about testing bloods.


----------



## Lucy1973

Sveta, the whole way through I have had a watery pale brown spotting on and off, it did worry me at the start, but the midwife said it is just extra discharge that you get in pregnancy. I don't have it so much now. Sorry I am not more helpful, I know how horrid it is to see anything down there after a MC. I also never got bloods or anything checked, just early scan. :hugs:

Anna, I stopped going to the gym the minute I got BFP, because of my history I was scared to do anything. But I heard moderate exercise is fine early on. I have just ordered a pregnancy yoga dvd as I feel I should be doing something. :blush:

What is everyone doing tonight? I am staying in with OH (missing a party) as I don't feel like being around a load of drunk people when I have to be sober lol, also too tired....happy new year to everyone anyway! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thanks Lucy, that makes me feel better. I certainly _feel_ pregnant sick:) so I should just focus on the good. I also stopped going to the gym for now. I plan on starting up again during 2nd tri but I am too scared right now. Anna, you seem like a very active person and they say if you were active before there is no reason to stop when you fall pregnant :thumbup: The only reason I did is because I wasn't going consistantly for awhile. I'd make it twice a week at best and sometimes not at all. I had no motivation so I decided to sit these three months out. 

I found this interesting article regarding progesterone:

_When we talk about a hormone problem, you have likely miscarried in less than 10 weeks. After that, the placenta has taken over hormone production and any normal deficiency you have is not a factor. Low progesterone, the most common problem, is not as easy to treat as you might hope. Progesterone suppositories, while frequently prescribed, are not proven to be helpful and often actually cause a nonviable pregnancy to last longer than it should. 

The only situation where progesterone is a sure solution is with a luteal phase defect, where the corpus luteum, which is formed along with egg at ovulation, does not produce the hormones needed to sustain a pregnancy. For most women, however, this is usually not an every-month problem. Usually the situation rights itself with the next egg and the next corpus luteum. This problem, if it is a permanent one, can be diagnosed through two separate endometrial biopsies. Progesterone must be started 48 hours after ovulation to work. By the time you have missed a period, it is too late to save a pregnancy with a luteal phase defect.5 

Low progesterone, however, is usually a symptom of an nonviable pregnancy, and not the cause. Doctors often prescribe progesterone suppositories out of patient pressure when the hormone levels are low, but their use is controversial and usually completely ineffective. A common treatment for a suspected progesterone problem is Clomid, a pill taken for five days early in your cycle to rev up your hormone production. Not everyone is a candidate for Clomid, and 25% of women will have decreased cervical mucus, which can actually make you less fertile. See the Sperm Meets Egg Plan for more information. 

Other hormone problems may be created when you have an untreated thyroid disorder. Your thyroid function can easily be tested, and this problem is very treatable.

_

As for New Years, we are going to our friends house. She is currently 30 weeks pregnant and another friend couple will be there who is also 30 weeks pregnant. So apart from our OH's getting significantly drunk, it will be relatively low key. I'll be lucky to even make it to midnight! lol


----------



## rottpaw

On the progesterone supplement issue, I was being followed by my fertility specialist for the first 12 weeks, and she is the one that put me on the progesterone supps (around 6 weeks I think). When I later saw my OB, she confirmed that I needed to stay on it till 12 weeks but I could quit after that (after that, the placenta takes over and all should be fine hormonally). 

Everything we heard from our docs (this is in the US) and read online indicated that progesterone supplementation cannot stop a miscarriage IF the mc is related to factors other than hormone levels. However, if you have an otherwise healthy pregnancy (i.e. no genetic issues, solid implantation, etc.) but your progesterone is just a little low, they can definitely help bolster the pregnancy in that case. I believe that is what happened to me. Of course I can never say for sure if I really needed the supps, but the FS put me on it as soon as they picked up the first borderline reading, and my levels definitely came up once I was on the supplement (the vaginal suppository kind, which is much gentler to your overall system than the oral kind). Both she and my OB checked the levels after I was on the supp to be sure it was working. So I would have to disagree that the supps "make no difference" - what they may have meant is just that the supplement can't save a miscarriage that is related to other factors, which is true. If you ask for them try the cream or the suppositories because I hear the oral pills have much worse side effects. I was already so sick I did not want anything that would make it worse, so the suppossys were a Godsend. 

Anna, specifically to your question - I did do extensive research into the question of whether the supps can hurt anything, if you happened to not need them, and the answer was no. So I would not hesitate to explain your concern and ask for them. Just tell the doc you would feel better even if she thinks they can't help, as long as they can't hurt. Do you know what your level was? My doc said they like it to be above 15 and when my second check came back at 12 (had been 18), they put me on the supplement. 

And thanks for asking about my Dad! He's doing okay so far. he quit the chemo, and has seemed to feel a lot better (well, some better anyway  since that got out of his system. But of course I worry about how fast he'll go downhill from the continued advance of the cancer. He's losing weight at an alarming rate and basically bedridden :-((( We will see him again this weekend so I'll be able to tell if he looks like he's gotten much worse since we saw him 2 weeks ago. 

On the exercise - my doc said walking is best, because as pregnancy progresses your joints get more and more loose, and you can injure yourself more easily than you usually might (even if you're in great shape to begin with). I have not done much over the course of this pregnancy just because it's been all I could do, between first tri sickness, second tri busyness and now third tri fatigue and ligament pain, to get through each day's normal activity LOL! But I hear anything moderate, especially anything you are already used to, is fine to continue. It seems to be a "do whatever you feel up to" type of thing, just don't go crazy. For me, I've started to have the SPD ligament pain, which they basically say can only be aggravated rather than helped by exercise, so I'm sticking to necessary activity only for the duration. 

Whew, I've written a novel!! Can you guys tell I've really been missing having some other 35+ ladies to discuss pregnancy with LOL!? 

Hope something I said was helpful! Happy New Year's Eve all! Lucy, we're staying in. May go to dinner but too exhasuted to party LOL!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thanks rottpaw (what's your real name btw?? lol) Do you suggest then that I go to a clinic and ask for a blood test? If I have a progesterone problem would it be too late if I waited to Jan 13th? (or even now?) I just have to stay positive. I am having a really hard time eating my lunch right now so I think there are plenty of hormones alive and well in me, lol. Went to the bathroom again and it's almost gone. It's a light beige now and heavily mixed with cm. When I had my mc it was more like the end of a period (dark brown and stringy). 

I love what someone said in my journal- sometimes you have to just throw your hands up to God and enjoy. I'm not overly religious but I'll be saying a few prayers tonight.

xo


----------



## rottpaw

svetayasofiya said:


> Thanks rottpaw (what's your real name btw?? lol) Do you suggest then that I go to a clinic and ask for a blood test? If I have a progesterone problem would it be too late if I waited to Jan 13th? (or even now?) I just have to stay positive. I am having a really hard time eating my lunch right now so I think there are plenty of hormones alive and well in me, lol. Went to the bathroom again and it's almost gone. It's a light beige now and heavily mixed with cm. When I had my mc it was more like the end of a period (dark brown and stringy).
> 
> I love what someone said in my journal- sometimes you have to just throw your hands up to God and enjoy. I'm not overly religious but I'll be saying a few prayers tonight.
> 
> xo

Hi Sveta, 

My name is Angela, LOL. The Rottpaw screename comes from the fact that my first dog was a Rottweiler and I loved her dearly!

If it's slowed up or even stopping and you feel sick I probably would not stress about it, especially if it is really difficult for you to get in to see anyone. Will your GP or family doctor not see you earlier, or maybe your gynecologist? OB's here won't see us until 8 weeks either, but other docs will. 

Definitley don't stress over it. Lucy said she's had it the whole time and I have heard similar stories from other women. It's just something that if you can get it checked easily, it might give you some peace of mind.

I do definitely agree that it's all up to God. At every stage of my pregnancy I have tried (though I'm not great about not worrying, LOL!) to leave it up to Him. So try not to stress, and just take it one day at a time!! The sickness doesn't last forever (or at least not nearly as bad) so just focus on getting through the early weeks for the moment! 

:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been online for a couple of days but I have had not internet at home which sucked.

Anna I totally understand wanting to see the doc early, I am the same and spoke to my friend who is a midwife here to get me an appt earlier. They originally gave me an appt for 16th Jan but now I will see the doc on Monday morning as I explained that it has taken me 18mths and IVF to get a BFP and need reassurance that all is ok. She was so nice to me on the phone and understood my worry.

I think I will only ask for a beta blood test just to know that my numbers are ok and then leave the scan till 2 more weeks.

Here in the Middle East they seem to scan you very regulary which is good but I guess that is because it is on insurance so they make money from it.

As for symptoms I really don't have that many apart from dizziness at time, tiredness and peeing more often. So far no sore bbs or nausea and hoping that this stays away.

DH and I are staying in tonight also as he is poorly with a cold but I am not that bothered as I don't think I would stay awake till midnight anyways:haha:

It's great to have this thread with ladies our own age who share our concerns that come with being an expectant mum at our time of life. And it makes me really happy to know that so many of us have made it this far, got our BFP's and some are nearing the end of pregnancy. We have been through so much and we will soon be rewarded with gorgeous babies. 

I wish you all a very happy and healthy 2011 :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Carole! 

So good to see you back! Our internet was out for a day or so as well and both hubby and I are always sort of at loose ends when that happens. We both get annoyed and argue over what needs to happen to fix it LOL. I was blaming him this time because he has been home all week and monkeying around with all the A/V setup. I told him he MUST have done something LOL! 

So glad you do not have any sickness yet! Hope it stays away for you! The sore bbs are less of an issue; uncomfortable for sure but not debilitating like the sickness can be. 

i am interested by how many of us have had dizziness as one of the earliest symptoms, because I did not hear much about that before I got pregnant, but it sure was one of my most serious symptoms the first few weeks. Mine was so bad I could hardly drive at times and anytime I rolled over in bed too quickly I would get the spins. Yikes!

So glad to hear you can get betas easily and regular scans! Those first early scans especially are so reassuring. Think we got three in the first 12 weeks. Fun! 

And I agree, I am SO happy for ALL of us here and praying that the rest of our TTC thread is able to join us SOON! 

Happy New Year ladies!!


----------



## pablo797

Code:

morning ladies!! I am working AGAIN today. 6 days in a row but it is our busy season, so it will all be over soon. . . At least unti spring break. 

thanks for all the info re: progesterone. It confirms what I had thougt and probably what my doc thought. I did go to the apothecary (sp) last night and bought some over the counter progesterone creme that enters ur system through your skin. Taked to my accupuncturist and she said it was a good idea. I'l let my doc know on monday what lm doing. Figure it can't hurt and it gives me some piece of mind. She is also testing blood again on monday to make sure numbes are going up like they should. I still feel pregnant but I am blesed not to feel too sick. 

as for exercise, think I'll stick to my moderate hiking and cross country skiing, just not too much. Also thinking of getting back in the pool. Have heard it is very good exercise if pregnant because no stress on joints. I also want to find a yoga class for pregnant women. I have a confession, I am worried about getting huge during pregnancy. Of course the health of baby is first but if you saw how big some of my aunts are you'd be worried too!! LOL!!

ok lastly . . . I keep telling people!! I don't mean to but it comes out!! Last nigt when I saw acupuncturist she asked how our appt with the specialist went. Had to tel her we cancelled appt with specialist . . . Because we were pregnant. Ahhhhhh I want to keep this a secrete but I have perma grin and it leaks out. Did good this am and didn't tell a girl friend, but we have plans to get together next week with another friend for wine! Crap. Guess i'll order a non alcoholic beer before they get there and hope for the best.

Carol, glad you got a doc appt. Let us know how it goes!

Svet, hope all goes well, I say if it gives you piece of mind go for the blood tests, but with as sick as you are it does sound like the hormones are ragging!!! 

have a good weekend everyone and so good to have our own thead!!

p.s. Rottpaw, my scren name is after my beloved old black lab that passed away last summer...love those dogs.


----------



## pablo797

oh,also fyi . . .was doing research on sweetners and apparently agave nectar isn't good if ur pregnant. Just an fyi. I used agave nectar in tea because of it's low glycemic index but now nothing. Ok that's it promise!


----------



## rottpaw

Pablo, don't worry about telling people. It's inevitable LOL and I was so sick from the get go that I had to explain myself, partly because my boss guessed immediately after about the third day of calling in sick! Good for you sticking to exercise and keep it up as long as you can; by the last few months (at least if you're like me) you'll feel so heavy you won't even want to go up stairs LOL! And I've only gained 20lbs, but I'm smallish so it feels like 40 to my joints and muscles. Just sitting up in bed is a challenge, because I can't crunch forward at the waist anymore. It's a constant learning experience as my body changes more each day!

We spent all day today "taking down" Christmas decorations and I'm completely exhausted. I work a desk job during the week, so the contrast of busy/active weekends after a workweek of basic inactivity always makes me feel like I'm a hundred years old :haha: But at least it is finally done! It rained all day here so was a good day for chores. 

Hugs and happy new year to all!


----------



## Lucy1973

Lol rottpaw, it's funny how your body changes so gradually you hardly notice at first, and then suddenly you are having trouble getting out of a chair! I am having ligament pain at the mo, any pain down there makes me crazy even if its different from MC pain, so hate it, but I guess its a good thing. My belly button is still in place although alot shallower so I still look like I have two little bumps, or am just a bit fat lol :blush: I lost a stone with sickness at the start, so although have put back on 8 pounds, am still lighter than when I first got pregnant....:wacko:

Pablo, I swore I wouldn't tell anyone 3rd time round, but of course I did, it's just too exciting! :happydance:

My job involves running from one end of school to another (office to classroom) constantly, so I am getting my exercise there, but by home time I am completely done in so to speak, wish my job was easier! :wacko:

Carole and Pablo, can't wait for your first scans! When are you having the bloods done Carole? :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Lucy I do hope the ligament pain gets better for you. SEveral on our March thread (including me) have had it to varying degrees and it's no fun, but be assured it definitely has nothing to do with the health of the pregnancy; in fact it's a good sign your baby is gaining weight as she should (just bad for your hip ligaments LOL!) At about 20 weeks I had more of the uterine ligament pain, like stretching pains. Now I have the SPD kind, where it has to do with the ligament that holds your hips together, which loosens considerably in preparation for birth. I'm already pretty flexible so I was hoping it would not bother me too much, but I think the added flexibility now puts more pressure on my joints because everything hurts these days! But our munchkin seems to be doing fine, thank God. 

His new thing is hiccups; he gets them about once a day right now and it's so cute! I was worried at first but then read they are a good sign that the baby is healthy and his lungs are developing strongly enough to be able to hiccup. 

Well ladies we are off to my hometown for the day to visit some family that we did not get to see over Christmas. Four different stops at different places just sounds exhausting right now. Wish me luck as, much as I love them all, I wish I could just stay snuggled up here at home LOL! :blush:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies

I am wanting some advice, I went to the docs here today for my first appt and they did my HCG bloods. My levels are 71 which is a little low seeing that my 5 day blastocycsts were transferred on 20th Dec. I also had a very small amount of brown/pink discharge when i wiped yesterday, it really was tiny. I now have to have another blood test done on Wednesday morning but I am worried sick that some thing is not right and I will lose this baby.

Does anyone have any experience of HCG levels?

Thanks so much :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Hello ladies :hi:

Wondering if I can join you? I was 36 when I had my first and am now 38 and preg with #2.


----------



## sweet potato

Hey ladies,

Please can I join you?! Wasn't part of the previous thread as only just joined b&b. 

Just turned 37 and due on the 1st Sept with my first!! 
Have to confess that it was an accident (a very much wanted accident) we had planned on waiting a month or two, but feel SO lucky and grateful that it happened without a struggle, and also ridiculous for having a slip up at my age! 

Anyone else still feel like a teenager and can't quite believe they will be an old Mum...?? never meant to leave it this late but time kind of just crept up on us. So happy but also TERRIFIED and trying to not get too excited til I know will all be ok. 

Huge congratulations to all of you!! I feel almost guilty that it was so easy for me to conceive but not through the woods yet so let's wait and see. Really good to find people of a similar age and with the same worries. Had a MC this time last year and have had mild cramping on and off since 4 weeks but trying to relax about it and accept that don't have much control over things at this stage.

So far my boobs are ENORMOUS, none of my bras fit already; am SO thirsty it's ridiculous, and more tired than have ever been in my life. Have to go back to work in a few days and honestly don't know how I will cope. I'm freelance and work short contracts so if I don't work I don't get paid, and if I tell people I'm pregnant the sad truth is I probably won't get much work as the job's really stressful and people are pretty ruthless.... 

SP xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

caroleb73 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am wanting some advice, I went to the docs here today for my first appt and they did my HCG bloods. My levels are 71 which is a little low seeing that my 5 day blastocycsts were transferred on 20th Dec. I also had a very small amount of brown/pink discharge when i wiped yesterday, it really was tiny. I now have to have another blood test done on Wednesday morning but I am worried sick that some thing is not right and I will lose this baby.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of HCG levels?
> 
> Thanks so much :hugs:

Hi Carole, I have no clue about HCG levels. Just wanted to show some support!! :hugs: I've seen people post ranges of HCG levels on this board before. I wouldn't worry prematurely. Some peoples HCG levels take longer to increase than others. You could be right on track. Think about how many people don't even get a positive HPT until a week or longer after their missed period?



codegirl said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> Wondering if I can join you? I was 36 when I had my first and am now 38 and preg with #2.

Welcome!!! :flower:



sweet potato said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Please can I join you?! Wasn't part of the previous thread as only just joined b&b.
> 
> Just turned 37 and due on the 1st Sept with my first!!
> Have to confess that it was an accident (a very much wanted accident) we had planned on waiting a month or two, but feel SO lucky and grateful that it happened without a struggle, and also ridiculous for having a slip up at my age!
> 
> Anyone else still feel like a teenager and can't quite believe they will be an old Mum...?? never meant to leave it this late but time kind of just crept up on us. So happy but also TERRIFIED and trying to not get too excited til I know will all be ok.
> 
> Huge congratulations to all of you!! I feel almost guilty that it was so easy for me to conceive but not through the woods yet so let's wait and see. Really good to find people of a similar age and with the same worries. Had a MC this time last year and have had mild cramping on and off since 4 weeks but trying to relax about it and accept that don't have much control over things at this stage.
> 
> So far my boobs are ENORMOUS, none of my bras fit already; am SO thirsty it's ridiculous, and more tired than have ever been in my life. Have to go back to work in a few days and honestly don't know how I will cope. I'm freelance and work short contracts so if I don't work I don't get paid, and if I tell people I'm pregnant the sad truth is I probably won't get much work as the job's really stressful and people are pretty ruthless....
> 
> SP xx

Welcome also!! Btw- I TOTALLY feel like a teenager still! LMAO. But I can't wait to be a mom! I just feel like I'll be a young cool mom when in reality I am old.... :wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome Codegirl and Sweet Potato and of course you can join us! We're glad to have you! 

Code, I remember you from the March thread. We are almost there! Whee!!!

Sweet Potato - all those symptoms sound perfectly normal! Hang in there, it does get better LOL! 

Carole - try not to stress!! From what I recall, the doubling rate of HCG is MUCH more important than the level itself. They look for it to double every 2-3 days, and you will have a much better feel for what's going on when they retest you. Are they also checking your progesterone? Usually that's part of the beta test. 

Here is the chart I referred to when I was at the early stages. It gave me a lot of comfort as it shows the wide range of numbers that are possible! 

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

:hugs: to all! I have today off (woohoo!!!!) and will be working around the house to try to get a few things organized to begin the new year right!


----------



## pablo797

Hey Ladies,

Carol, I too had low HCG numbers for how far along they thought I was and I freaked originally. However did some research and the range for number is really big, so don't fret. Also I read that while many believe the numbers should double in 2-3 days in reality many healthy pregnancies only increase 50-60% and it's fine. I had another blood check this AM to make sure my numbers are increasing as they should but i feel pretty confident everything is good. Bouts of nausea and dizziness, sore boobs I feel that the hormones are doing their thing. Don't worry unnecessarily, you are still really early in the pregnancy and plenty of time for numbers to come up, as long as their increasing you should be good. DO you have a second blood draw scheduled to compare numbers?

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

AFM, had a HORRIBLE night last night. I got a flu shot yesterday per doc instructions, and my body did not react well, fever of 102, aches, chills, and on top of it nausea and heartburn. Must have been one of the worst nights of sleep I've gotten in a long time. I have an acupuncture appt this AM and then I'm going to take a nap and go into work late. Anyone else get a flu shot???? Worried all night I was cooking the baby. 

Rottpaw, I am really excited to get the bump!! I know you're struggling, but I can't wait for the mama bump. Hang in there!!

Lucy, Wow you haven't gained much weight at all. Are you showing? I think your about 24 weeks???

Have a good day ladies!!!

Anna


----------



## pablo797

P.S. How much does a stone weight in pounds???


----------



## pablo797

p.s.s. is anyone afraid to poop, afraid that you'll push out the baby? Or am I freak???


----------



## codegirl

Nope, I understand the "poop fear". It can really feel like the baby is going to "pop" right out, specially if you get consipated. My dr reasures me that it won't happen :thumbup:

TMI I know :haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> p.s.s. is anyone afraid to poop, afraid that you'll push out the baby? Or am I freak???

OMIGOD yes!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

pablo797 said:


> p.s.s. is anyone afraid to poop, afraid that you'll push out the baby? Or am I freak???

LOL you are not a freak! I think everyone worries about that at first! I worried for weeks, and then about 6-10 weeks on our March thread, most of us started to struggle with constipation and hearing everyone's stories made me feel much better! :blush:

And you'll have your baby bump in no time! I love having the bump and knowing baby is right there. So precious! I just wish there was more room for my stomach in there, so I could eat without so much heartburn. About the time appetite returns, heartburn and reflux kick in. Always something to look forward to! 

I am sorry you had such a bad night! You will adjust as you go along - it's amazing how little sleep we can function on when we have to. I hope you rest better tonight. There is a wonderful "honeymoon" period in 2nd tri where you'll feel great, eat well and sleep well, so try to keep that goal in mind! 

So today I am washing and putting away all the baby gear (mostly clothes - soooooo cute!!) that our family got the baby for Christmas. Everything is so tiny and adorable! Even hubby was marveling at how little everything is - he helped fold a load of clothes yesterday. Well, I say he helped. He stacked them, not so much folded LOL. Think he can't figure out how in the world to fold things so tiny! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

PS Anna so sorry about the bad reaction to the flu shot, but my doc made me get one too and said it is definitely safer to get it... the flu is picking up speed here in the States. My sister and her husband were down with it all last week. I feel at least a little better knowing I've had the shot and hope I can avoid it the rest of the pregnancy!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, Pablo you make me laugh, although I was afraid to strain too hard in the beginning too! A stone is 14 pounds by the way. I still am 2 pounds less now than when I did first get pregnant but I definately have an obvious bump now, seems to be growing fast! :flower:

I have to say Rottpaw I am still waiting for the wonderful honeymoon period to kick in. I am still so tired all the time, and so over emotional and get annoyed so easily. I am also really fed up with having to go to work as it is 10 times harder than usual, and no-one makes allowances for you because you are pregnant and knackered, it winds me up. Sorry rant over. Of course I am delighted to be so far along and getting near V day, but I do not feel blooming and if I do not bloom soon I probably won't :wacko:

The heartburn is starting to kick in now, but I have been lucky, no bad constipation since about 10 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Lucy, 

I remember you said you still aren't getting the burst of energy that is more typical of 2nd tri. Have they checked your iron levels? The fatigue really did drop off for me and most of those I've spoken with by around 20 weeks, although it does return in third tri. But if you are still feeling so exhausted please make sure they are watching your iron level. I know some folks on these boards that have learned they were anemic after experiencing a lot of fatigue. I hope it gets better for you very soon! 

The 2nd tri was my most productive period. Unfortunately but expectedly, I'm starting to find I just can't do as much now that I am 30 weeks. Today I've been home and working on some chores I want to get done before the workweek starts, and I'm having to take frequent breaks in between doing things. Just haven't got the energy to go all day around the house like I usually can. 

I definitely understand the misery of continuing to work when you're so tired. There were days I literally cried at the prospect of getting up and dragging myself into work and trying to be productive and emotionally stable in front of coworkers. I really, really hope you get a break in the symptoms soon!


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Rottpaw, I am seeing the midwife next week so I will tell her how I am feeling and see what she says. I am able to pretend I am fine at work mostly, and my OH is used to my crazy tears and mood swings now poor guy lol:wacko:


----------



## pablo797

thanks ladies for making me feel normal ( the poop thing ). Constipation hasn't been that bad but i've been drinking cherry juice and I think it's helping. Aupuncturist said it helps the blood so I have a glass a day and things have been moving. 

Rottpaw, love that you are getting the nursery together and clothes ready!! You are so close!! Will you work up until ur due date? 

the work thing has been weighing heavily on my mind. I run a t shirt shop so i'm on my feet a lot, like 8 hours a day . lm also trying to save up enough $$ to take a year off after baby. So I need to work for as long as I can but wondering how that's going to happen. 

lucy, I hope the second tri energy boost kicks in soon!!! 

AFM, feeling MUCH betterr today! Like a whole new person. I am a bit nervous as I get blood results back today for final test of HCG. I feel pretty positive that all is well, but there's always this little voice in the back of your head that says what if . . . . Anyway my mom has her lumpectomy tomorrow for the breast cancer so that helps eep things in perspective.

finally, DH and I have always been pretty active in the bedroom but sice I told him I am pregnant nothing, zilch, nada. Anyone else have this problem? I'm game but hasn't made a move. Could he think you can't have sex while pregnant? Any advice would be much appreciated!!! 

have a good one!
anna


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Anna, did have this problem too, at first I was too ill and tired to even think of sex, but when I felt better I had no mojo, and he was worried about doing it with a baby in there. Gradually my mojo is returning and I am able to instigate things, he didn't say no! I think it's normal for sex to go off the boil, we are not doing it much at all, and when you start to get bigger, you have to change the way you do things too! I would just jump on him and see what happens! :blush:

Also thanks, I was back at work today and felt fine, clear headed and quite energetic...maybe the glowing bit has begun! :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

:img: Hello Ladies - just popped in to see what it would look like if I ever get to come over here!! :howdy: I'll get back where I belong now!! xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: awwwwwwwwww twinkle!!!! you are too cute. Hope you get to join us soon! 

Anna- I have actually refused sex with my husband since I got my BFP. :shy:
I have just been too scared and having sex can cause spotting and I am just not emotionally stable enough right now to deal with that :rofl: Soon though! soon! I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy horny if I can be so candor. I watched the season premier of the Bachelor last night and OMIGOD when he took his shirt off I nearly died. :dohh: I actually dreamnt last night I was on a date with him. I think I need to get some nookie. I am waiting to see my doctor next Thursday to get her blessing. I know sex can't cause a mc but last time I was pregnant my spotting started one morning we had sex so I am little 'puck' shy so to speak.


----------



## pablo797

Svet, LOL!! I'm horny too!:sex: Think i will try Lucy's idea and jump DH. I've been lucky with no spotting, but this morning I nearly freaked when I felt a wave of moisture "down there". Just discharge, but my heart sank until I could get to a bathroom. I get the fear you're going through, I think we all do as this journey has been so hard so far. We just don't want to do anything that might jeopardize things. 

I had a dream last night too but it was about a little girl who was playing in a bucket of snakes. I know sounds twisted but I wonder if the bucket of snakes were all the sperm last cycle, and the little girl is the one I'm carrying??? Where's Skye when you need her???

Lucy, I'm glad your feeling better. I hope it continues. 

I feel 100% tonight but totally bloated after dinner. It's funny how much time i have to write at night now that evenings don't include cocktails!:wine:

Have a good one!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

P.S. Twinkle, you're welcome anytime and i know you will be here soon!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.

I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time. 

I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.

Why can't things be easy.


----------



## lynnb

Hi ladies

I know I should be here but still feels a little too soon. I have my first Drs appointment on Friday morning, probably just a chat & get told to book midwife appointment for 10 weeks. I'm going to ask if I can have a reassurance scan at about 9 weeks as I m/c at 9+4 & I'm sure that my baby died the week before as I had a major bleed then.

Have just read through this whole thread, it's so nice to hear so many of you have the same concerns/worries as me. Also nice to hear that some of you are nearing your due dates, so exciting for you & reassuring for the rest of us.

As for my symptoms, well I've been a little constipated the past couple of days & have started taking Golden Linseed on my breakfast, hopefully that should help. I've also been feeling nauseaous (sp?) so I'm sucking crystalised ginger which seems to be helping. I also have sore boobies. On the whole don't feel too bad.

Has anyone else had bloating early on? I didn't have this last time. I look as though I'm 4/5 months pregnant already and it's getting hard to fit into my clothes, at this rate I'll have to start buying clothes with elasticated waist bands :sad2:, didn't think I'd be doing that at my age!!


----------



## lynnb

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.
> 
> I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time.
> 
> I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.
> 
> Why can't things be easy.


So sorry to hear this, don't know what else to say but thinking of you & sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

caroleb73 - :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> ... It's funny how much time i have to write at night now that evenings don't include cocktails!:wine:
> 
> Have a good one!!
> Anna

:rofl: I can relate!!! *Weird dream btw. Pregnancy gives you the STRANGEST dreams, lol



caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Devasting news for me, I went to the hospital today and my numbers have nearly halfed they have told me that I will miscarry in the next couple of days and to stop the progesterone.
> 
> I am in the office as only started my new job last week so cannot take time off and keep going to the toilet to cry. I can't beleive this is happenening as it took me 18months to get my one and only BFP and just feel like I am never gonna have kids. I am 38 in 5 months time.
> 
> I have to see what I will do next as DH and I do not trust the docs here and that is why I was flying home to London to have my IVF treatment but we know that it will be very hard for me to take a month off work again.
> 
> Why can't things be easy.

:hugs: Carole :hugs: There are no words... just know we are here to support you and I completely understand how devastating it is. Just please don't give up. 

lynnb- welcome! :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Carole honey I am SO very sorry. I know you've been through so much just in the last six months that I've known you. Please don't give up hope. You and your DH will sort out the next step when you are ready and just try to take it one day at a time. You did get the BFP from this first round of IVF which is encouraging and so it IS possible. I know it is tough to get back and forth to London but at least you know you can trust the docs there. Please know you are in our prayers and we are sending all our love. :hugs: my friend


----------



## rottpaw

Lynn, welcome! And I actually think the bloating (though not fun!) is a good sign hormonally. Several people on our March thread had that very early. Just means you can start collecting maternity clothes that much sooner LOL! I will have to say, I never thought I would LOVE maternity pants but they are SO comfy! Now I don't know how I'll ever go back to things that actually have a fitted waist! :rofl:

Sveta, pregnancy definitely gives you weird dreams, especially in the early days. That was another of my earliest symptoms. I've not had such strange dreams all the way through; only at the beginning. But they were super strange then! 

Anna - the whole baby clothes thing really is fun! And my mom bought us some fun things for Christmas like the Baby Bjorn carrier I wanted and a "bundle me" thingy that goes over the carseat when it's chilly. Everything is so soft and plush and just makes me smile. I can't wait to have our little guy here so we can snuggle with him! 

I will try to work as long as I can, but (I know you ladies understand!) I have said from the beginning that I refuse to push myself with work beyond what feels comfortable and manageable. We tried for too long to have this baby for me to do anything that I feel might endanger the pregnancy. I work a desk job, but it is high stress at times and I have, more than once, told people at work "I'm pregnant and I'm not going to stress over XYZ just because you brought it to us at the last minute and now think it's an emergency." LOL! So I've tried to take it as easy as I can. The nausea ended up causing me to cut my hours by about 5-10 a week (I'm still working 30+) and go in a bit later in the mornings, so right now I am working about 11-6 ish each day. I'll continue to do that as long as it's manageable. We haven't fully decided whether I will go back either part time or at all after baby comes, but a lot will depend on whether work will allow me to work from home. 

(Sorry, bit of a vent coming here). So meanwhile it was an emotional evening for me last night. My Dad's health is continuing to decline and, because we do not live in the same town and I can't really participate in managing things for him, I feel very helpless to do anything to help him, and I'm watching his wife (long story there but they have only been married 4 years and we do not think her motives are honest) just let him slide downhill without trying to do much to help. It is SO frustrating and last night she got in my face about it and I just lost it. I'd been doing a pretty good job of trying to balance my anger with her (and some frustration with him, because we've offered many times for him to come live with us and so far he won't do it) but last night, when she starting telling me they "have everything under control" I just wanted to scream that it doesn't look like anything is under control from where i'm sitting. His pain management is pretty well nonexistent and he hasn't eaten properply in four months now. :cry: But anyway, I'm going to keep pushing for him to come live with us. It would be upsetting to watch him decline day by day, but not nearly as upsetting as feeling this helpless to do anything for him. 

Ah well. I need to see if I can get my contacts into my eyes, which after a night of tears feel like they've been sandpapered then glued shut! 

I hope everyone has a good day and :hugs: to all!


----------



## Lucy1973

Carole so sorry to hear your news, its devastating enough to miscarry, but when you are our age and have been trying for ages its an extra hard blow. Please don't give up, just look after yourself right now and know we are all thinking of you. :hugs:

Angela, sorry about your dad situation, must be very hard for you :hugs:

Pablo/Anna, when I had just had a positive test I had a dream about myself with a little girl, about 2, and now I am having a girl so who knows? Dreams can be strange sometimes....:winkwink:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi lynn hope everything goes well this time and you have a happy and healthy 9 months. I had bloating early on, until the major sickness kicked in and I lost weight! Sounds like you have good symptoms now. :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Carol, I am sooooooooooo sorry!!! I know how sad you must be. It has been such a long journey for you. I do think there is hope in that the first IVF took initially. It's hard not to loose hope, but please hang in there. I had a dream last night that I MC. I woke up so sad and it took forever to get back to sleep. I can't imagine ur pain. Huge hugs to you! 

Rottpaw, so sorry to hear about your dad. How frustrated you must be by the situation. Keep pushing for him to live with you, but in the mean time you are only human and can do only so much. Take care of yourself too. 


Lynnb, I am soooo bloated!!! After I eat I look 6 months pregnant!! Glad I am not the only one. Our symptoms sound very similar. I have a little nausea now and then (now being one of them), but overall feel pretty good. 

AFM, there's good news and bad, bad first as it gives you something to look foreward to. I'm sitting in the surgery center for my mom's lumpectomy for her breast cancer and feeling sick. She is in good health but it's all sureal, to have a parent sick. Also had blood work done on monday to check HCG levels and they were souposed to call yesteray with results but so far no news. So I'm totay freaking out that something is wrong. Probably what lead to the MC dream. 

Good news is I got some nookie this am!!! Took the "bull'" by the horns and got me some . . . And it was goooooooddd!!! Sorry tmi. 

to those having such a horrible day big hugs, your in my thoughts. Xx anna


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Go Anna!! Good for you! I need something to smile about today! 

The situation with Dad is very frustrating. I keep praying about it and I'm trying to let go and trust God to work things out. I just want him to be comfortable and happy as much as possible, and when he's telling me he's neither of those things, but he won't agree to get out of the situation where he's currently living, it is very frustrating. 

I am so sorry about your Mom. Do they think the lumpectomy will be all that is needed? I hope so! 

Don't stress about the lack of phone call on the results. Actually they are quicker to call you with bad news than with normal results, which often get pushed till later after urgent (to them LOL!) things are taken care of. if you have not heard it is probably fine, but don't hesitate to call them and remind them you are waiting! I was so blessed with our FS being great - they always called me by day's end to report results, which helped a lot since I'm very impatient!


----------



## pablo797

rottpaw,

Got test results yesterday afternoon and they were good!!! Numbers increasing as they should. Plus had a bad day symptom wise. I think I go in hormonal spurts. Seems like every few days I feel worse like there's a spike in hormones, and I'm a little more nauseous, dizzy and tired. 

No new news today. Just working lots. Trying to take tomorrow off but may have to go in for a few hours to take care of things. 

My mom is good, thanks for your kind words. Yes, they think they got all the cancer in the lumpectomy but she will start radiation in about a month.

I hope you are well. Hi to all the other ladies. I hope this thread keeps it's steam. We need more BFPs to jump on board. 

Have a good night!!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

Me again,

So I was just on the TTC 1st, 35+ page and was noticing all the MCs and when they happened. It kinda freaked me out. I was noticing Happy Auntie who has MC at 8 weeks and at 12 weeks. I thought you were safe at 12weeks?!!!! I swing from feeling pretty good about this pregnancy to total panic. How do you handle the "what ifs"? I know at some point you have to put your faith in the universe, god or whatever and what may be may be, but the anxiety is tough to handle.

Vivienne and Svet, I am drinking ginger tea and it's the best I highly recommend it!!

Ok I'm really out for good this time, sleep well, Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi Anna (and everyone else). Glad to hear your mom's lumpectomy went well. Here's to a speedy recovery! :thumbup:

YAY for rising HCG levels! Stop thinking about mc pleeeease. I think about it enough for everyone! lol But seriously, we can't compare ourselves to other people's experiences. Everyone and every pregnancy is different. Generally come 12 weeks you are out of the woods, but there are no guarantees until you are holding a healthy baby in your arms. 

I first came on this forum when I had my mc because I was looking for support from people who understood what I was going through. It scared me as read on how common it was, and how many cases there seemed to be of people having a mc late in 1st tri or even in 2nd tri. When I mentioned this to my husband at how common it seems to be he set me straight. 
Basically this forum is a microcosm of the world where a small few (in relation to the world) have gathered to share their experiences. Like all things in life, people have a tendency to share bad stories before they'll share good stories. Plus you'll have a ton of people who came here originally like I did to find comfort in other people who were experiencing the same bad situations. So yes, you _can_ have a mc at any time, but is it common? Not as common as this site makes it seem. I'm no brainiac analyst but, my husband's take on the situation makes sense to me. :shrug:

Anyway, I agree, we need more BFP's here! I would have posted earlier but I am soooo busy at work now so I'll only get a chance to get online during the evening. I try to catch up during the day on my iphone but posting is a bit difficult.

Hope everyone is doing well! xo


----------



## lynnb

Chris - You're husband sounds so reasurring:thumbup:, wish mine came out with things like that

Anna - Try not to worry too much, I know it's easier said than done :hugs: & I hope everything goes really well for your mom 

Angela - Sorry to hear about your dad, hope the situation improves soon :hugs:

AFM - I had my first Drs appointment this morning with the nurse practitioner who I saw just before my m/c. I burst into tears as soon as I told her I was pregnant & she did her best to make me feel better, she's going to ask Denise, the practice midwife, to call me on Monday & says that Denise will probably see me early than 10 weeks & that she'll be able to arrange an early scan, but if I have any niggles before then to call.

The bloating is not been so bad today, I've managed to get my jeans done up (just!), but have a wedding reception to go to tomorrow & have nothing to wear, I feel a shopping trip with hubby (or at least his cards) coming on :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, your numbers sound great and I too found that the symptoms sort of come in waves. The doctor said it's a good sign all is well. I'd have a good day, then two worse ones (the flip side is, when you start to feel better at 12-16 weeks, you'll have several good days for each bad one, so it does get better!  I think the hormones definitely peak and ebb. Everything you're mentioning sounds perfectly normal to me! :thumbup: And no matter how awful you feel, there is always hope that you will be one of the lucky ones that feels better after like week 9. That happened for our friend who was just a few weeks ahead of us (she was only truly sick for about 4 weeks).

For you, Sveta and anyone else who's stressing about mc, I will say first, I agree with Sveta's hubby. This forum definitely draws those who are seeking support after a loss, and it also draws those of us who've had some issues ttc to begin with and will worry more (naturally). My hubby said something similar and told me to get off the boards. LOL I don't want to downplay your concerns, because I know that like me you are probably seeing things on the boards that scare you to death. I actually found that I had to avoid the boards for a while as I got farther along, because I (like you) thought I'd be safe after 12 weeks, only to go on the 2nd tri boards and see a couple people who mc. I was stunned and so scared! *BUT*, and this is what I want you to keep in mind - those ARE the exceptions to the rule. The whole time I was in 2nd tri I only saw like 3 mc posts. Most people do NOT mc at ANY point, especially after 12 weeks (the risk goes down to like 5% or something after 12 weeks). It definitely can happen in 1st tri, but even then the statistics are low overall. And nearly all of those relate to genetic or chromosomal abnormalities, not anything the mother did or did not do. It can happen, but it's not as common as it seems here on BnB. 

So try not to stress. :hugs: I know it is hard because I _still _worry something will happen. :dohh: I think especially with the first, because our group in particular has waited and tried for so long, we are more prone to worry over every little possibility. The only advice I can really give that may help is to know that almost every woman worries in 1st tri, but you'll (and baby will) almost certainly be fine!! I just found I had to take it one day at a time, celebrating the fact that all was well for another day (and quite honestly, I was so ill for a while that the misery of MS became my focus for most of the summer, but again - one day at a time!) 

So this will give you guys a laugh - I have not been too worried about labor and delivery YET. That is, till hubby told me he'd been watching some birth videos and I got the bright idea to go view some myself. YIKES! :haha: I'm trying to comfort myself with the idea that I am DEFINITELY planning to get an epidural. One of our good friends just had her baby last week and she did great (with epi) so I'm focusing on that, not the scary videos LOL! I know better than to go looking for stuff like that. And I will say, the ones where the mother has an epidural don't look to bad (as far as mom's perceived pain) - just scary to see the full view of what's happening. But the babies are SO sweet and adorable from the very first instant, and that's what it's all about!! So I'm trying to keep focused on the fact that, however he has to arrive (he's currently breech so may be a mandatory c-section) we'll get to meet him that day! :kiss:

Today we go back to the OB for our 30 week visit! I'll be 31 weeks Sunday and can't believe how fast it's going now. I'll report back! 

Have a great day ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup: Thanks Angela! You said it so much better than me!! LOL 

Birthing videos...... :wacko: ugh. I have a friend who is the same term as you and her and her husband just finished birthing classes before Christmas and those birthing videos horrified him. He just kept saying there was poop everywhere!!! :| *Sorry for the TMI. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

TGIF :happydance: I can't wait to sleep this weekend! For some reason this week I keep waking up at 4am and struggle to get back to sleep before my alarm rings at 6:30am. :growlmad:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I agree with the girls, just take each day as it comes, and gradually the time will pass and you will become more confident Anna. I am 22 weeks and still have wobbles, even though everything seems fine. I don't go on the board as I will always see a story that scares the life out of me, but I wont feel completely safe until the baby is out and doing fine. :flower:

There is no way I am watching any birthing videos....I really have no desire to see other women give birth..yuck! :wacko:

Sveta I am the same, waking at 3 or 4 and then not sleeping the rest of the night, its got a little better lately so there is hope you won't be like that the whole time! 

Just had flu jab so am relaxing now so it doesn't make me feel ill. Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!

wow you are one wise group of women and I am so lucky to have all your sound advice. I started thinking the same way last night, that most pregnancies are healthy and we are just exposed to some of the worst case scenarios due to the boards. I love this thread the the ttc over 35 thread, wouldn't change them for anything. But you're right in that we all joined it searching for something or neding something / someone to understand our pain. So i'm pulling my head out of my ass, staying positive as I feel really strong and healthy and expecting the best instead of the worst.

Svet,i am tired too!! I was going to take today off but woke up early with DH and couldn't go back to sleep. SO I went into work an hour early and mopped the floors. Then left for a few hours. Think i'll go home and take a nap, then go back later to tie up some things before the weekend. I am feeling not so great today, another wave of hormones. 

thanks again for the grounding advice! 

rotpaw, I know what you mean about birthing videos. It'll scare the crap out of you. One of my best girl friends was all hell bent on natural child birth, then the contractions started and she was like f$#k this!! She's pro epidural all the way. Good luck at your appointment todayj!

i'm off to take a nap . .anna


----------



## rottpaw

LOL about the delivery and p00p issue. I have been warned about that from other friends. One friend was so afraid she would have that happen in front of her husband that she insisted on an enema when she got to the hospital with her first. The nurses tried to talk her out of it, but she was adamant. Needless to say, she immediately regretted it (they could not give her an epidural after she had the enema, so she had very little help with pain and on top of the results of the enema!) Now that she has had her 2nd child (with decidedly different birth plan LOL!) we laugh hysterically at her worry. It's very common and the nurses clean it up REALLY fast so I'm trying to remember that will be the least of my concerns, and I'm forbidding my husband to leave my side until the baby actually comes out! :haha:

Anna, you may find the fatigue gets worse for the next 10 weeks or so, so please nap whenevr you can! Everyone keeps reminding me to nap whenever I can, because it will be the last chance for a loooong time LOL!

Lucy I hope the flu shot doesn't bother you too much. Mine was sore for a day then that was it! I feel a lot better knowing I've had it, especially as flu is gaining speed here in the states. 

Chris I understand the sleepless misery. I slept pretty well in 2nd tri (that "honeymoon" phase, again) but now I'm glad if I get 1.5 hours at a time. I usually sleep for several periods each night, but typically wake somewhere between 12 and 1, 2 and 3, 4 and 5 and then 6 and 7. It's exhausting, but good practice for when the baby arrives! Mine is a combination of reflux issues (first part of the night) and then I often get hungry if I wake up later in the night or early morning... sometimes can't go back to sleep unless I get up and eat :wacko:

My dr. appt went well; all looks good and baby's heartbeat is strong! As soon as I arrived, they said my dr. had left to deliver a baby (luckily hospital is next door, so she was back in about an hour). So several of us got to spend the morning sitting in the waiting room, but it is good that she went on over because the patient ended up needing a c-section. But she said everything looks good and now we go back every 2 weeks instead of every month. 

Okay happy Friday ladies and I am SO glad it's the weekend! This weekend's to-do list: baby furniture!!


----------



## rottpaw

PS Lynn, happy shopping!! I need a few more things here lately because I'm outgrowing some of the stuff I have, but hubby will freak if I spend anything this close to the holidays! :rofl:


----------



## Hope_12

Hi There - hoping I can join you in this thread. I was just a newbie in the 35+ TTC#1 thread and found out 4 days that ago, that we're expecting. Not that the BFP happened overnight. This was our month 20 TTC and we were getting pretty discouraged. So we are just over the moon, while at the same time being cautious cause it's so early.

I had my first doctor's appointment today and she was walking me through the first trimester...what to expect, when to do what, and then she sprung up all the testing that is recommended for all of us over 35 because of the higher risks. I didn't like it - it kind of freaked me out in all honesty. :huh: It's probably just part of her "job" though to talk about all of this with her patients.

Well, look forward to getting to know you. Are any of you this early as well? I'm 4 wks and 4 days. Off to go find a baby ticker :happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: Welcome Hope_12 and congrats on your BFP!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Hope and you are definitely welcome! Congrats on your BFP and come on in and join us! 

We declined the 12 week testing just because we were not comfortable with it, but you'll have some time to consider which if any of those tests you want to do. 

Happy weekend!


----------



## Hope_12

thanks for the welcome! :winkwink: testing my ticker...


----------



## lynnb

Hope_12 said:


> Hi There - hoping I can join you in this thread. I was just a newbie in the 35+ TTC#1 thread and found out 4 days that ago, that we're expecting. Not that the BFP happened overnight. This was our month 20 TTC and we were getting pretty discouraged. So we are just over the moon, while at the same time being cautious cause it's so early.
> 
> I had my first doctor's appointment today and she was walking me through the first trimester...what to expect, when to do what, and then she sprung up all the testing that is recommended for all of us over 35 because of the higher risks. I didn't like it - it kind of freaked me out in all honesty. :huh: It's probably just part of her "job" though to talk about all of this with her patients.
> 
> Well, look forward to getting to know you. Are any of you this early as well? I'm 4 wks and 4 days. Off to go find a baby ticker :happydance:

Hi Hope, welcome & congratulations on your :bfp::happydance:

I'm the same date as you, it's very exciting but scary too, hubby & I have already decided against CVS or Amniocentesis but we're going to have the Integrated Test if it's available.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Carol, I am sooooooooooo sorry!!! I know how sad you must be. It has been such a long journey for you. I do think there is hope in that the first IVF took initially. It's hard not to loose hope, but please hang in there. I had a dream last night that I MC. I woke up so sad and it took forever to get back to sleep. I can't imagine ur pain. Huge hugs to you!
> 
> Rottpaw, so sorry to hear about your dad. How frustrated you must be by the situation. Keep pushing for him to live with you, but in the mean time you are only human and can do only so much. Take care of yourself too.
> 
> 
> Lynnb, I am soooo bloated!!! After I eat I look 6 months pregnant!! Glad I am not the only one. Our symptoms sound very similar. I have a little nausea now and then (now being one of them), but overall feel pretty good.
> 
> AFM, there's good news and bad, bad first as it gives you something to look foreward to. I'm sitting in the surgery center for my mom's lumpectomy for her breast cancer and feeling sick. She is in good health but it's all sureal, to have a parent sick. Also had blood work done on monday to check HCG levels and they were souposed to call yesteray with results but so far no news. So I'm totay freaking out that something is wrong. Probably what lead to the MC dream.
> 
> Good news is I got some nookie this am!!! Took the "bull'" by the horns and got me some . . . And it was goooooooddd!!! Sorry tmi.
> 
> to those having such a horrible day big hugs, your in my thoughts. Xx anna

Hahaha love the "nookie" afternoon delight. Not TMI at all, wish I was feeling up for it.
So sorry about your mum, I know how stressful it can be :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

lynnb said:


> Chris - You're husband sounds so reasurring:thumbup:, wish mine came out with things like that
> 
> Anna - Try not to worry too much, I know it's easier said than done :hugs: & I hope everything goes really well for your mom
> 
> Angela - Sorry to hear about your dad, hope the situation improves soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I had my first Drs appointment this morning with the nurse practitioner who I saw just before my m/c. I burst into tears as soon as I told her I was pregnant & she did her best to make me feel better, she's going to ask Denise, the practice midwife, to call me on Monday & says that Denise will probably see me early than 10 weeks & that she'll be able to arrange an early scan, but if I have any niggles before then to call.
> 
> The bloating is not been so bad today, I've managed to get my jeans done up (just!), but have a wedding reception to go to tomorrow & have nothing to wear, I feel a shopping trip with hubby (or at least his cards) coming on :happydance:

Oh Lynnb it is great that you have wonderful medical support, so many women on here have such bad experiences and feel like they are just being a nuisance if they complain or worry.

I'm bloating a bit but I'm a biggish girl so it doesn't actually look like anything to write home about!! So I can hide it from most people quite well!! I had just managed to drop 22 pounds before I got pregnant so a lot of my clothes were loose already, YAY me!!
Still sick though and have finished work as puking over the counter at work is apparently not a good look?? :blush:


----------



## lynnb

Vivienne - One of the Drs at the surgery made me feels like I was being a nuisance last time, so I'll be avoiding her. I haven't been sick yet, just feel nauseous but I really feel for you, hopefully it wont last that long and you'll be feeling better soon :flower:

DH bought me a new skirt & top for the wedding reception (not maternity or elasticated, just a size bigger) but I was so bloated last night I felt like everyone was staring at me, I'm almost sure that a couple of the girls were wondering if I'm pregnant but didn't want to ask.

I'm trying to stay positive & not worry, so only 7 more weeks till we can announce it to the world :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi, I agree with the girls, just take each day as it comes, and gradually the time will pass and you will become more confident Anna. I am 22 weeks and still have wobbles, even though everything seems fine. I don't go on the board as I will always see a story that scares the life out of me, but I wont feel completely safe until the baby is out and doing fine. :flower:
> 
> There is no way I am watching any birthing videos....I really have no desire to see other women give birth..yuck! :wacko:
> 
> Sveta I am the same, waking at 3 or 4 and then not sleeping the rest of the night, its got a little better lately so there is hope you won't be like that the whole time!
> 
> Just had flu jab so am relaxing now so it doesn't make me feel ill. Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:

I too wake early now, even if I am not having a MS morning , 4 or 5 then toss and turn till OH gets up :(


----------



## Vivienne

Hope_12 said:


> Hi There - hoping I can join you in this thread. I was just a newbie in the 35+ TTC#1 thread and found out 4 days that ago, that we're expecting. Not that the BFP happened overnight. This was our month 20 TTC and we were getting pretty discouraged. So we are just over the moon, while at the same time being cautious cause it's so early.
> 
> I had my first doctor's appointment today and she was walking me through the first trimester...what to expect, when to do what, and then she sprung up all the testing that is recommended for all of us over 35 because of the higher risks. I didn't like it - it kind of freaked me out in all honesty. :huh: It's probably just part of her "job" though to talk about all of this with her patients.
> 
> Well, look forward to getting to know you. Are any of you this early as well? I'm 4 wks and 4 days. Off to go find a baby ticker :happydance:

Welcome Hope and congrats! :flower:
I'm 8ish weeks and haven't even got a midwife yet. Have been to doctors and had blood and urine tests for HIV etc, but here in NZ they don't do much until week 12 so I'm just muddling through!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:| Still sleeping like crap and waking up at 4am........... 

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was spent playing nurse to my husband who is sick with the flu. *Knock on wood I don't get it, so far so good. He had a fever of 102 F last night.


----------



## rottpaw

Chris I am so sorry about your hubby. I hope you don't get it! 

Hang in there Vivienne, it will get better on the MS I promise! 

We're having a rare snow day here. Wahoo! Work is closed and we're just sitting here watching it snow, snow, snow! We got about 5 inches of snow last night which, for the southern US, is rare. So it's a great day in the neighborhood LOL! 

We picked out and ordered our nursery furniture this weekend. That was a huge "to-do" item that I am grateful to cross off the list because it will be on backorder till the middle of February. It will be a race to see if baby or furniture arrives first LOL!

Hope everyone is feeling as good as possible and doing well! Happy Monday!


----------



## codegirl

Our furnature for Edward came after he was born. Luckly I had purchased a co-sleeper bed earlier so we weren't too worried when the big crib etc came later.

Unfortunatly that has ment that DH isn't "worrying" about getting the next room ready before this baby is born and I KNOW nothing is going to happen for a LONG time after the birth. So although the room might not be used for months, I would really really like it ready.

How do I get that through his head??? <sigh>


----------



## codegirl

oh, and it's been snowing here for days. Unfortunatly because I live in Northern Canada very few things shut down because of snow so DH was off to work this morning and I still have my appointments to keep.

I would love to stay in my pjs for the day.


----------



## Hope_12

Vivienne said:


> Hope_12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi There - hoping I can join you in this thread. I was just a newbie in the 35+ TTC#1 thread and found out 4 days that ago, that we're expecting. Not that the BFP happened overnight. This was our month 20 TTC and we were getting pretty discouraged. So we are just over the moon, while at the same time being cautious cause it's so early.
> 
> I had my first doctor's appointment today and she was walking me through the first trimester...what to expect, when to do what, and then she sprung up all the testing that is recommended for all of us over 35 because of the higher risks. I didn't like it - it kind of freaked me out in all honesty. :huh: It's probably just part of her "job" though to talk about all of this with her patients.
> 
> Well, look forward to getting to know you. Are any of you this early as well? I'm 4 wks and 4 days. Off to go find a baby ticker :happydance:
> 
> Welcome Hope and congrats! :flower:
> I'm 8ish weeks and haven't even got a midwife yet. Have been to doctors and had blood and urine tests for HIV etc, but here in NZ they don't do much until week 12 so I'm just muddling through!Click to expand...

Thanks Vivienne :). Curious to know - when did you start feeling sick and pukey? I'm just 5 weeks and a couple of days, and not feeling any of that yet and am wondering if / when to start expecting it.

Am feeling really tired though, but feels like I can't get a good night's sleep. Keep on waking up, tossing and turning. Am also feeling really constipated (sorry if TMI), so have resorted to drinking prune juice as of last night. :blush:


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies!!

Well it's snowing here too, but for a ski resort it's par for the course. It's also -2 F. But I sucked it up and took my hound for a hike this AM. Now I am finishing a huge breakfast!! One of the things I notice is that I'm craving breakfast foods. This morning it's eggs, hash browns,turkey bacon and english muffin. I eat lighter the rest of the day, but i am loving big food in the morning right now.

Chris, I hope DH feels better and that you don't get it!! I know my flu shot experience sucked, but in the end I'm glad I got it. Have you had yours? 

Hope Welcome!!!!!! We were ttc for about 2 years too before our BFP so I can understand your excitement!! I am so psyched for you and so happy you got that first appointment with your doc. It's hard here to get a first appt. before week 10. I had to raise a little hell to get mine. I think it's a screwed up system. It's important to know what to expect the first month. I have had waves of nausea but they are pretty far bwtween although they seem to be getting more common. I mention this because not everyone gets that typical ms feeling. So don't stress. 

Rottpaw, yeh on getting the furniture!! I hope it arrives on time but am I correct in thinking that the baby sleeps in a smaller bed when they first come home, a bassinet? Do you have one of those???

AFM, can't help myself and have gone out and bought a couple of pregnancy magazines and the book "what to expect when your expecting" I'm at the beginning of week 7 today and feeling really good. A ,little nauseous in the AM and lots of stretching / cramping at night these days, uterus is growing. I check out the cramping in the book and it said if not accompanied by blood, no worries. So I guess baby is just making itself at home. It's the size of a blue berry now. TMI Alert!! Does anyone else have really sore nipples. I think it's from hiking in the cold, but damn their raw!! I am going to wear band aids out next time under my jog bra. 

As for testing, this has been heavy on my mind. I have an appt with the doc at the beginning of week 10 so I'm going to ask her about the 12 week test. I think we will also do amniosentisis. However I'd like to do the 12 week and I am waiting until test results come back to tell people. Maybe I should say more people. Told another girl friend last weekend. 

On a positive note, my girlfriend Anne had her baby last weekend, a healthy 6lb 7oz girl and Anne is 42. Let that be a lesson to us all who worry so much that healthy babies arrive all the time. 

BTW, in one of my pregnancy mags, they have a web site where you can rent formal maternity wear so you don't have to go out and spend a fortune on something you would only wear once. I will pass it along if needed.

Ok final thought, how do you put that stuff at the bottom of your page. I think it's called the ticker???? I will try and figure it out but if anyone has any helpful thoughts they would be greatly appreciated. 

have a good day!! Anna


----------



## lynnb

Chris - Hope your hubby is feeling better.

Angela - Good news about the nursery furniture, it seems such a distance decision for us at the moment

Codegirl - I too would love to stay in my PJs all day too :sleep: 

Hope - If you don't like the prune juice or it doesn't work then try Golden Linseed, I have a tablespoonful on my cereal & it seems to be working

Anna - The tickers are created on other websites & a code used in your signature on here, let me know if you need any more help.

AFM - I spoke to Denise (my midwife) yesterday, I have an appointment to see her on 1st Feb, she told me to call the hospital & get appointment for 12 week scan, which I did, so that is 1st March & she also gave me her mobile & told me to ring if I have any problems, questions etc. Spoke to the Jane (Nurse Practioner at Drs) & she's arranged my reassurance scan for 1st Feb, so in 3 weeks I WILL get to see my little baby.

Hope you're all having a good week


----------



## pablo797

lynnb, I am so excited for you! Glad you have some appts set up. Your midwife sounds really great. I always feel like i'm a pain in the ass when I want to ask my doctor anything. So how far along are you? I will be at the beginning of 10 weeks at my next appt on Jan 31st. 

thanks for the info re: ticker. It still dosen't make much sense to me. What web sites do you go to? Sorry to sound like a commplete idiot. I will figure it out. 

hope everyone ele is having a good day! AFM, woke up this am a little freaked as I didn't feel pregnant, but then the nausea set in and I was like oh the you are baby!!

anyway, happy tuesday!!!


----------



## lynnb

Anna

I'm only 5 weeks, so I'll be 8 weeks for my first scan & midwife appointment, I feel so lucky to have such a great midwife, she made me feel so relaxed about asking anything. Such a shame there not all like her.

If you click on my ticker (or anyone elses that you like) it should take you to the website that was used to create it, you'd then need to enter your details - LMP etc & choose the design you want then choose the BB Code, copy it & on here go to User CP, Edit Signature & paste it into your signature

Hopefully that helps


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! Just got home from work. First day with the boss back :wacko: You'd think after a 4 week vacation you'd be in a good mood but apparently not.

I did end up with the cold afterall, but it's not nearly as bad as my husband's. Got the sniffles and sneezes and otherwise I just feel pregnant which is like having a cold 24/7 lol

I have my first doctor's appt. Thursday :happydance: Not much will happen then but looking forward to getting the ball rolling and making this pregnancy real! Tomorrow marks 8w3d for me and the farthest I made it last time. :cry: I know nothing will happen tomorrow but it will certainly be on my mind all day.

Guys I am sooooooo bloated! I have this huge belly and I try to suck it in all day, so now my stomach muscles are sore, lol My uterus is working overtime here I think. I can't wait until I have a proper baby bump, and not just fat/bloat.

I weighed myself Sunday and I have put on 4lbs. Not bad considering Christmas just passed and there is a buffet of chocolate in my kitchen. :|
Unfortunately the only foods that are appealing to me are junk food and fast food. :dohh: Things like salad and vegetables make me gag. I hope that doesn't last or I am going to be a big pregnant whale!

Anna- how is your mom doing? 

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Vivienne

Hope_12 said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope_12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi There - hoping I can join you in this thread. I was just a newbie in the 35+ TTC#1 thread and found out 4 days that ago, that we're expecting. Not that the BFP happened overnight. This was our month 20 TTC and we were getting pretty discouraged. So we are just over the moon, while at the same time being cautious cause it's so early.
> 
> I had my first doctor's appointment today and she was walking me through the first trimester...what to expect, when to do what, and then she sprung up all the testing that is recommended for all of us over 35 because of the higher risks. I didn't like it - it kind of freaked me out in all honesty. :huh: It's probably just part of her "job" though to talk about all of this with her patients.
> 
> Well, look forward to getting to know you. Are any of you this early as well? I'm 4 wks and 4 days. Off to go find a baby ticker :happydance:
> 
> Welcome Hope and congrats! :flower:
> I'm 8ish weeks and haven't even got a midwife yet. Have been to doctors and had blood and urine tests for HIV etc, but here in NZ they don't do much until week 12 so I'm just muddling through!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Vivienne :). Curious to know - when did you start feeling sick and pukey? I'm just 5 weeks and a couple of days, and not feeling any of that yet and am wondering if / when to start expecting it.
> 
> Am feeling really tired though, but feels like I can't get a good night's sleep. Keep on waking up, tossing and turning. Am also feeling really constipated (sorry if TMI), so have resorted to drinking prune juice as of last night. :blush:Click to expand...

Ha I was feeling like a box of fluffy ducks until 26th of Dec at about 7pm!! I would have been 6ish weeks then. Suddenly I was waking every morning at 4am to be sick and that carries on until about 11pm when I get about 5 hours sleep before it starts again!!
But don't worry apparently I am 'special' and just have a really bad case of MS which is rare. I don't have hyperemesis thank god but I have lost about 1 stone so far. From what my GP said most women will feel a bit 'off' between weeks 7-12 but only about 50% get actual vomiting/nausea and only 2 % end up having to be medically managed so you will probably be fine :thumbup:
I haven't had constipation more the opposite (TMI):blush: and gas :blush:
The sleepless thing seems to be fairly common sadly and it's funny considering how tired you feel during the day! Mother Nature is just getting us ready for all those 2,4,6am feeds!!:dohh:


----------



## Vivienne

Anna I hate you for eating such lush breakfasts!!! All I can manage is dry toast!
But seriously I am going to do a lot of the tests as well as I do not like surprises and also like to be well informed so I can be ready.
I have a midwife now, well actually I have 3 ( the place i went assigns you a team of three so there is always someone available 24/7) and will be catching up with them next week and then have a scan in 3 weeks.


----------



## Hope_12

> Ha I was feeling like a box of fluffy ducks until 26th of Dec at about 7pm!! I would have been 6ish weeks then. Suddenly I was waking every morning at 4am to be sick and that carries on until about 11pm when I get about 5 hours sleep before it starts again!!
> But don't worry apparently I am 'special' and just have a really bad case of MS which is rare. I don't have hyperemesis thank god but I have lost about 1 stone so far. From what my GP said most women will feel a bit 'off' between weeks 7-12 but only about 50% get actual vomiting/nausea and only 2 % end up having to be medically managed so you will probably be fine :thumbup:
> I haven't had constipation more the opposite (TMI):blush: and gas :blush:
> The sleepless thing seems to be fairly common sadly and it's funny considering how tired you feel during the day! Mother Nature is just getting us ready for all those 2,4,6am feeds!!:dohh:

Thanks Vivienne for the info - puking is one of my least favourite things in the world, but right now I'm so hoping that it will come very very soon, just as another sign that all is going well with baby and pregnancy.

Lynn - we really seem to be on similar timelines. :winkwink: I'm going for my first 8 wk US on Jan 31st, so just a day ahead of you. It feels like sooooo long from now, doesn't it?

AFM, I keep on having very very light pinkish spotting on and off - just when I wipe, but it's making me a bit antsy. I called my doctor yesterday and she said the way I described it that it sounds really normal. She said that a lot of women don't even notice that amount of spotting because they don't examine the t.paper. lol - I seem to examine EVERY time. I keep telling myself that all is well and normal but keep on getting pangs of worry. Girls, your earlier thread about these forums being a microcosm of life and not a representative reflection was really helpful - so thanks.


----------



## lynnb

Hope_12 said:


> Lynn - we really seem to be on similar timelines. :winkwink: I'm going for my first 8 wk US on Jan 31st, so just a day ahead of you. It feels like sooooo long from now, doesn't it?
> 
> AFM, I keep on having very very light pinkish spotting on and off - just when I wipe, but it's making me a bit antsy. I called my doctor yesterday and she said the way I described it that it sounds really normal. She said that a lot of women don't even notice that amount of spotting because they don't examine the t.paper. lol - I seem to examine EVERY time. I keep telling myself that all is well and normal but keep on getting pangs of worry. Girls, your earlier thread about these forums being a microcosm of life and not a representative reflection was really helpful - so thanks.

You're right 3 weeks does seem like a long time to wait, but it will be worth it. I have a calendar by my desk that I'm crossing the days off on :haha:, as if that's gonna make the time go more quickly :dohh:

Don't worry about examing the t.paper, you're not alone, I do it too and I'm sure there are a few more on here who do too. :hugs:

Chris - Thinking about you today:hugs: Yay for Drs appointment tomorrow, you'll have to let us know what happens, it's very exciting isn't it & I'm sure you'll make a lovely pregnant whale :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

I hope everyone is doing well. We've been out of our routine here for the last several days with the snow - this is our third snow day in a row, but I am thankful my office is doing the responsible thing and not asking us to get out on the roads. Being pregnant, I definitely do not want to take any chances on the ice! We got a historic amount of snow for our area, and the ice hasn't let up yet. The sun is finally out today, so maybe that will help. 

AFM, my grandmother passed away yesterday :cry: She was really a rock in our family and I am going to miss her so much. She was 92 and ill, so it was not entirely unexpected, but we just saw her a week ago and she seemed more stable than that to me. I am so thankful I did get to see her, at least. But it just adds to the crazy roller coaster of emotions for me right now. You guys may remember that my Dad is also not doing well, and so with two family members who've not been well, this pregnancy has been a Godsend and given me something positive to focus on. But it sure does create a seesaw of emotions! Our first baby shower is also scheduled for this weekend, and we are now waiting to see if that will need to be rescheduled based on the arrangements for my grandmother. So many occasions, happy and terrible, swirling around in my world at the moment. 

Meanwihle, at least pregnancy-wise, everything continues to be well. I'll be 32 weeks Sunday and we'll see our OB again late next week. We were slated to visit a pediatrician yesterday evening for a "meet and greet" but the weather made that impossible. 

Chris, I hope all goes well at the appointment tomorrow, and I can't wait to hear all about it! Don't worry about craving junk food and all. The worst of that passes quickly (even though in the early weeks, it does not seem quick!) and you will eventually want salad and healthy food again! Eat what you can and just try to get your protein in and your prenatal vitamin.

Anna, I am so glad you are able to eat yummy breakfasts! Could you please come cook some of that for me? It sounds awesome but I'm too lazy to make it these days LOL! And did you figure out the tickers? I can help if needed.

Viv, hope your tummy settles soon. Just know that it DOES get better. 

Lynn and Hope - yes, those early days do seem to drag, don't they? I can remember when I was 4 weeks and 5 days. Then 5 weeks and 1. Then 5+3 LOL. It seemed like the time just crawwwwwwllled by over the summer. But once you begin to feel a bit better, anywhere 12--16 weeks, things pick up speed again as you start to be able to go back to a bit more of your regular routine. And then by the time you get to where I am time is flying by each week, as you will roll over a week and then look up to realize you're already halfway through the next! So much to get done before baby arrives! :haha:

And don't feel bad about checking the toilet paper obsessively. I'm almost 8 months and I'm STILL doing that :rofl:!!!

Okay ladies, I gotta go check in at work. At least I am home today and can work virtually!


----------



## pablo797

hi there girls!!

so re: t.p., I am so glad lynn brought it up, I do it ALL the time. Sometimes I think I feel wetness down there and go running to the bathroom in a panic! 

chris,glad the cold wasn't too bad. I love that ur eating junk food! I seem to sway to the opposite and only veggies and savory foods sound good. I don't have a scale at home but will be currious to see at next appt if i've gained or lost weight. I figure with cutting out alcohol i'm ahead of the calorie curve.

vivienne, i'm like you,no suprises. I am sorry you are still so sick I hope after 12 weeks it clears up!! Good luck with the do appt tomorrow!!

Hope, we all have moments of freaking. I just had one checking on one of the other threads. This woman posted that had mc at 7 weeks. CRAP i'm 7 weeks!! Moment of panick for sure! But I keep telling myself I feel strong and will carry this healhy baby to term!!! Keep the faith. 

Lynnb, I did figure out the ticcker thing, but I mostly communicate with you girls on my phone and have to be on lap top to do ticker. Will hopefully get it figured out tonight. Thanks for all the help!!

rottpaw, I am soooooooo sorry aout your grandmother. I am glad you got to see her before she passsed. I am sure she will be watching over you in these final weeks and through the delivery. You have so much emotional turmoil going on right now I am sorry. Take care of yourself! Also enjoy the baby shower!!! So much fun!!

AFM, Yesterday I finally got a taste of what so many of you are going through. I was so nauseous most of the day and soooooo tired it was all I could do not to lay down on the floor and take a nap. Yesterday sucked! I can only hope today is better. I mentioned the other thread, I think I have to keep off other threads for a few weeks until we're past the critical phase. Just for piece of mind. 

hope everyone has a good day!!! Anna


----------



## codegirl

rottpaw said:


> And don't feel bad about checking the toilet paper obsessively. I'm almost 8 months and I'm STILL doing that :rofl:!!!

Me too :thumbup: :haha:


Rottpaw - :hugs: sorry to hear about your Gramma :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

OMG!!!! STUPID WORK!!! I have been so out of it I didn't even know this existed. YAY I am so happy that you started this Rottpaw!!!! I can't wait to catch up with you ladies. Miss you!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Glad to see ya Steph! Come on in!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

pablo797 said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> 
> AFM, can't help myself and have gone out and bought a couple of pregnancy magazines and the book "what to expect when your expecting"
> have a good day!! Anna

Hi Anna!!!!! I am so happy about your BFP. I am trying to get all caught up and am almost done reading all the pages. However, I got the book as well and a friend of mine told me not to read it until towards the end of my 2nd trimester. I kinda blew her off, but so much of what I did read made me a nervous wreck! If you can hold off for a few months before reading, trust me you will be giving yourself peace of mind! :flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rottpaw - I am really sorry to hear about your grandmother. But I am glad everything is going ok pregnancy wise. 

I finally just caught up reading all the threads. I am still at work and about to head out for the evening, but wanted to share a few things. 

I had terrible morning sickness until about week 12 so I can relate to all of you in 1st trimester who are sick. Lucy - my ligaments, particular around my hips are killing me, however I just bought one of thse body pregnancy pillows so hopefully that will work 

Pablo - my nipples still hurt. Sometimes when I am laying in bed with DH and I am too close, I actually get stuck to him LOL and boy does it hurt to peel myself off! I am warning you now, that your nipples will dry out and start to crack. I saw somewhere on the forum about a nipple lotion to get, but can't remember the name (obviously I haven't bought it yet). If anyone knows it, please give a shout . 

Ok - now that I know that this thread is here, I shall chat with you all tomorrow!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph I'm so glad all is going well for you! 

On the books, I actually put down What to Expect and never went back to it. Too much focus in that book on what can go wrong. Several friends recommended the "Girlfriends' Guide to Pregnancy" and I LOVED it. It's great and I definitely recommend it. 

I hope the hip/ligament pain settles down for you Steph. Mine is getting worse as I get heavier/bigger, but I'm told that is normal. I've got 8 more weeks so I'm trying to hang in LOL! Some things I have learned that make it worse are trying to lift your leg while standing on the other (like putting on or taking off pants or socks while standing) so now I sit down to do those. Also be careful how you turn over and sit up in bed as that can aggravate it too. I read that it can't be helped with exercise (can only be aggravated by it) so I have been focusing on how not to make it worse LOL!


----------



## Vivienne

Oo Angela so sorry about your Gran, but 92 that's awesome and i'm sure she had an amazing life :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

She did have an amazing life and was a really neat lady. We will miss her, but know she is with Jesus now. 

How is everyone feeling today? We'll be headed back into the office after three straight snow days at home. Hubby will be driving me to and from work because his car has 4WD. I don't really want to get out on the roads, since it still has not warmed up here and is icy everywhere and about 20 degrees F (twelve below freezing). Brrr!! But hopefully we'll be fine. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!

rottpaw- sorry to hear about your gram :hugs:

Nice to see you here MissMuffet!!

Not much to say here. My cold has been kicking my ass since Tuesday night. Went to work yesterday only to turn around and go back home within an hour. I stayed home today too, to rest up and take care of baby. Still feeling pretty rough.

I have my appt. today but not much will happen. They don't do scans here until 20 weeks!!! ugh :wacko:


----------



## pablo797

ticker test??


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yay!! A ticker!!


----------



## pablo797

yehh a ticker is right, finally! So fun to see the graphic has already moved! 

mismuffett,so good to see you here. I knew there were other 35+ grads out there! Sorry your legaments are giving you trouble. I like the idea of the body pillow. As far as nipples go, it seems it bother me most when doing something outside when it's really cold, so i'm going to try band-aids and see if they work. You could try bag balm for yours. It may help. Also is anyone using and body oil for stretch marks? It's early for me but I keep seeing all these adds for different products. 

angela, do you live in / around atlanta? I've heard it's crazy with all the snow. Be safe driving and glad DH is taking you. The roads are one thing, it's all the other crappy drivers that I worry about. Stay safe and warm. 

chris, sorry about the cold! Sounds like it's kicking your ass. Glad you are staying home and getting good rest. 

AFM, actually the book isn't freaking me out to much, but I will get the girlfriends guide. I've heard of it before. Feeling pretty crappy this week still but things i've read have said weeks 7-12 can be the worst, plus I hope it means hormones are zinging! Slept like crap last night so pretty tired. May try and bug out of work early today if I can swing it. 

have a good day and hi to everyone I didn't mention by name. 

anna and my new ticker.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris - Congrats on your BFP as well! YAY. I hope your cold gets better. I have had a cold since the 1st week of December. Just when I think it is about to get better it comes back with a vengence. I went to the Dr today and he basically said to was wait it out and just drink lots of liquids and rest!

Pablo - I am using Palmers for stretch marks. It is thick and has a weird Cocoa butter smell. Not sure if it works, as I jsut started to use it about a week ago. By the way YAY on your ticker. 

Oh did I mention that at my last ultrasound they said I was 90% having a girl . My next appointment is January 26th. Looking forward to seeing my Sweet Potato then. 

Afternoon to all the other 35+ mommies to be! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Anna - your ticker looks great! 

I do live in the Atlanta area, and yes it's NUTS with all this snow. We're simply not equipped for serious snow and ice here. We got about half a foot of snow in one night sunday, and then it's barely gotten above freezing all week so the roads here are a nightmare. We ventured out today in hubby's SUV and the roads are not too awful once we get to the highway; most of the remaining ice is in and around our subdivision and then my office park, since those areas have lots of trees/shade and don't get salted etc. It was fun the first couple days, but now we're all over it LOL!

Do pick up Girlfriend's Guide - it's hilarious and gives great information without the fear factor of WTEWYE.

Chris, I hope you feel better soon! How'd the appointment go?

:hugs: to all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ok so I am a bit concerned. I had an appointment on Dec 6th with my normal ob/gyn my blood pressure was 117/67, urine test normal. The very next day I went in for my NT scan with a differnt doc. My blood pressure was 130/72 (i was nervous) urine test normal. 

I went to have an amnio on January 6th and my blood pressure was 123/78 (to be fair I had just walked up 3 flights of stairs and had barely caught my breathe when they called me in - I am claustraphobic and don't like elevators :shrug:) and I had +1 protein in my urine. 

I emailed my Ob/gyn and she said it is probably nothing and to wait until my next appointment. Well I went to the dr today (GP) because I have a cold that won't go away and I thought perhaps I had a UTI. I just checked my results and i still have +1 protein in my urine and now white blood cells. My blood pressure was 133/74. 

Now I am worried that I might have pre eclampsia or something. :-(I am hoping that my blood pressure is high because I have a cold, but...every little thing freaks me out. Man I wish it were may or july then the baby would be here...and of course I would have a different set of worries then :winkwink:


----------



## Vivienne

MissMuffet08 said:


> Chris - Congrats on your BFP as well! YAY. I hope your cold gets better. I have had a cold since the 1st week of December. Just when I think it is about to get better it comes back with a vengence. I went to the Dr today and he basically said to was wait it out and just drink lots of liquids and rest!
> 
> Pablo - I am using Palmers for stretch marks. It is thick and has a weird Cocoa butter smell. Not sure if it works, as I jsut started to use it about a week ago. By the way YAY on your ticker.
> 
> Oh did I mention that at my last ultrasound they said I was 90% having a girl . My next appointment is January 26th. Looking forward to seeing my Sweet Potato then.
> 
> Afternoon to all the other 35+ mommies to be! Hope everyone is doing well.

Palmers Cocoa Butter is great, a friend of mine who's had three babies swears by it and she has very few stretch marks and she is a larger lass too so I am slathering it on.
PS does everyone have a 'name' for their bumps/babies in utero etc??:baby:


----------



## codegirl

MissMuffet08 said:


> Ok so I am a bit concerned. I had an appointment on Dec 6th with my normal ob/gyn my blood pressure was 117/67, urine test normal. The very next day I went in for my NT scan with a differnt doc. My blood pressure was 130/72 (i was nervous) urine test normal.
> 
> I went to have an amnio on January 6th and my blood pressure was 123/78 (to be fair I had just walked up 3 flights of stairs and had barely caught my breathe when they called me in - I am claustraphobic and don't like elevators :shrug:) and I had +1 protein in my urine.
> 
> I emailed my Ob/gyn and she said it is probably nothing and to wait until my next appointment. Well I went to the dr today (GP) because I have a cold that won't go away and I thought perhaps I had a UTI. I just checked my results and i still have +1 protein in my urine and now white blood cells. My blood pressure was 133/74.
> 
> Now I am worried that I might have pre eclampsia or something. :-(I am hoping that my blood pressure is high because I have a cold, but...every little thing freaks me out. Man I wish it were may or july then the baby would be here...and of course I would have a different set of worries then :winkwink:

I'm no dr. but I think that bp still sound within "normal" range. Deep breath, the cold may totally be affecting you, and stressing will also raise the numbers.

Do you have a home monitor you can use? I have high blood pressure normally so I happen to have one at home which I use to randomly check to make sure that I'm below /90 (the number I was given in which to phone the dr. IMMEDIATLY) and so far, home is generally lower than the hospital tests (unless I've just dealt with work crap) because I'm more relaxed.


----------



## lynnb

Vivienne said:


> Palmers Cocoa Butter is great, a friend of mine who's had three babies swears by it and she has very few stretch marks and she is a larger lass too so I am slathering it on.
> PS does everyone have a 'name' for their bumps/babies in utero etc??:baby:

We're calling ours poppy, as it was about the size of a poppy seed when we found out :dohh:


----------



## codegirl

Edward was "sprout" and this one is "noodle" (or newnew if you are Edward) :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, those numbers aren't really high, so try not to worry. It's the bottom number that they worry more about, and as Code says they look for that to be more well above 80 which is "normal". All yours are below 80 so I would think you are fine. Never hesitate to call your dr. with your numbers and just ask, but none of yours sound high to me. When people get preeclampsia the numbers are typically VERY high, like above 140/105 (and I think even that is considered "moderately high", I've heard much higher numbers from people with actual PE). Many people can be successfully managed even if they do develop PE, but if you are worried definitely invest in a digital monitor that you can use at home. We have an Omron one that works perfectly and was recommended by the doc because my mother had PE with me, so they are happy that I am monitoring mine. 
You might also make sure they test you for a UTI becuase I think UTI can cause both protein and white blood cells in the urine. Make sure they check you well, but your BP sounds perfectly normal to me! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

I call our little guy "little bear" or "munchkin" LOL! But we're going to have to come up with a real name soon! :haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks for the info on the BP. I don't have a monitor at home, but will look into getting one. I did have them check for UTI and actually read my results online, however I don't know what they heck they mean . I will send my GP an email and ask about it. 

Also, we are calling our little girl Peachy mainly because when I told everyone about the pregnancy the baby was the size of a peach and I mentioned that Peachy was doing just Peachy and my brother hailed it as the baby's nickname good thing we found out it is a girl!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Vivienne said:


> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> Chris - Congrats on your BFP as well! YAY. I hope your cold gets better. I have had a cold since the 1st week of December. Just when I think it is about to get better it comes back with a vengence. I went to the Dr today and he basically said to was wait it out and just drink lots of liquids and rest!
> 
> Pablo - I am using Palmers for stretch marks. It is thick and has a weird Cocoa butter smell. Not sure if it works, as I jsut started to use it about a week ago. By the way YAY on your ticker.
> 
> Oh did I mention that at my last ultrasound they said I was 90% having a girl . My next appointment is January 26th. Looking forward to seeing my Sweet Potato then.
> 
> Afternoon to all the other 35+ mommies to be! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Palmers Cocoa Butter is great, a friend of mine who's had three babies swears by it and she has very few stretch marks and she is a larger lass too so I am slathering it on.
> PS does everyone have a 'name' for their bumps/babies in utero etc??:baby:Click to expand...

My friend has named him Fembryo the embryo :wacko:




MissMuffet08 said:


> Ok so I am a bit concerned. I had an appointment on Dec 6th with my normal ob/gyn my blood pressure was 117/67, urine test normal. The very next day I went in for my NT scan with a differnt doc. My blood pressure was 130/72 (i was nervous) urine test normal.
> 
> I went to have an amnio on January 6th and my blood pressure was 123/78 (to be fair I had just walked up 3 flights of stairs and had barely caught my breathe when they called me in - I am claustraphobic and don't like elevators :shrug:) and I had +1 protein in my urine.
> 
> I emailed my Ob/gyn and she said it is probably nothing and to wait until my next appointment. Well I went to the dr today (GP) because I have a cold that won't go away and I thought perhaps I had a UTI. I just checked my results and i still have +1 protein in my urine and now white blood cells. My blood pressure was 133/74.
> 
> Now I am worried that I might have pre eclampsia or something. :-(I am hoping that my blood pressure is high because I have a cold, but...every little thing freaks me out. Man I wish it were may or july then the baby would be here...and of course I would have a different set of worries then :winkwink:

I know nothing about this but hope you don't have pre eclampsia. Can I ask what it was like to get the amnio? I am absolutely terrified of it. :|


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Chris - the build up to the amnio was a bit scary, and then at the last minute the dr was like are you sure you wanna do it? My husband and I agreed to do it. It took them about 5-10 minutes to prep my belly (if you are doing it wear old clothes cuz the iodine will stain). Then he inserted the needle. It felt like a little prick and when it first went in I said out loud - yeah I can feel that it hurts a little and as soon as I was done saying that it was in and I didn't feel it any more. It is almost like getting pricked with a pin. When your brain registers what has happened it is over. I watched everything on the monitor and fortunately Peachy did move about. She must have known I was a bit scared, because during the entire visit she kept turning her body away from the monitor and faced my belly button. I also think she was trying to suck her thumb


----------



## pablo797

just a quick hi! I was trying to avois hitting a dog and swerved off the road into a ditch. DH is on his way to pull me out as the snow is too deep for me to gt out on my own. I think I cliped the dog which breaks my heart as I am such an animal lover but he ran off and home just fine so I hope he's ok. On a positive note,went to yoga this am and loved it I will deinately keep up the practice throughout pregnancy.

mismuffett, I have a tendency toward high blood pressure. I think a home monitor sounds like a good idea. Am glad for the amnio up date too. I am nervous about that as well!!! 

have a good weekend!! Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow Anna, take it easy! Glad you are ok. If the dog ran off on his own, he is probably ok. xo

missmuffet thanks for the info re. the amnio. How long did you have to wait for the results? I think I more scared of it causing a mc than I am afraid of the actual needle. I am going to do the 10-12 week genetic screening through a private clinic. If the results are good I am hoping to avoid the amnio.


----------



## rottpaw

Yikes Anna! I've had that happen before, and it is so scary. Glad you are okay and it sounds like the pupper will be fine. :hugs:

On the amnio - we elected not to do the testing, but it's definitely a personal choice. What I didn't like about it was first, the risks to the pregnancy. The docs downplay that, but for me, with my AMH numbers, I just was not willing to do anything at all that could harm an otherwise viable pregnancy. Hubby totally agreed and the second issue was, all the tests really give you is a probability of issues being present; they are still not definitive and we heard too many stories (including from close friends) about women being told scary things about the baby and then the baby turned out totally fine. I didn't need any extra worry!  Then lastly, we read a (reputable) article on the web about the reactions that have been observed by the babies when ultrasound-guided amnio is performed (baby shies away from needle, baby bats at needle with its hand, etc.) and we were just too scared to do it. We would not have terminated a pregnancy anyway, so we just elected to pass. I would just encourage you ladies to do some research on your own before you sign up for amnio - despite what they tell us about our "advanced age" :grr: we do not necessarily need amnio. It's your call, not your doc's and make sure they don't push you into something you aren't comfortable with. I get so aggravated that the doctors basically tell all of us over 35 that it's "standard" for our age group!

That's my soapbox speech for the day LOL. We are off to my hometown today for my garndmother's funeral. :cry: While there, we will also visit my Dad who remains very ill. It will be an emotional day and I did not rest very well last night so I am super tired already. 

Hope you all have a great Sunday and I will check back in tomorrow!


----------



## Vivienne

rottpaw said:


> Yikes Anna! I've had that happen before, and it is so scary. Glad you are okay and it sounds like the pupper will be fine. :hugs:
> 
> On the amnio - we elected not to do the testing, but it's definitely a personal choice. What I didn't like about it was first, the risks to the pregnancy. The docs downplay that, but for me, with my AMH numbers, I just was not willing to do anything at all that could harm an otherwise viable pregnancy. Hubby totally agreed and the second issue was, all the tests really give you is a probability of issues being present; they are still not definitive and we heard too many stories (including from close friends) about women being told scary things about the baby and then the baby turned out totally fine. I didn't need any extra worry!  Then lastly, we read a (reputable) article on the web about the reactions that have been observed by the babies when ultrasound-guided amnio is performed (baby shies away from needle, baby bats at needle with its hand, etc.) and we were just too scared to do it. We would not have terminated a pregnancy anyway, so we just elected to pass. I would just encourage you ladies to do some research on your own before you sign up for amnio - despite what they tell us about our "advanced age" :grr: we do not necessarily need amnio. It's your call, not your doc's and make sure they don't push you into something you aren't comfortable with. I get so aggravated that the doctors basically tell all of us over 35 that it's "standard" for our age group!
> 
> That's my soapbox speech for the day LOL. We are off to my hometown today for my garndmother's funeral. :cry: While there, we will also visit my Dad who remains very ill. It will be an emotional day and I did not rest very well last night so I am super tired already.
> 
> Hope you all have a great Sunday and I will check back in tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning!!

Oh Rottpaw, I am so sorry today is going to be so hard for you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope seeing your dad goes better than it did last time. I also hope the funeral gives you some peace and a chance say good bye. Lots of love and hugs for you today.

As far as amnio . . . I agree that the docs can pressure you into something they think is "standard" but for us, we will probably do the 10-12 week scan and the amnio. I have a friend who had issues and it was far better for them to deal with the issues before the birth knowing what to expect. I know there are risks, but for us they're worth it. However . . . your soap box is appreciated. It is a personal choice no one should be forced to make. 

AFM, going to acupuncture this AM. Other than that all is well. Dull cramps are consistently bugging at night, but it's nothing major, just baby growing. Hope everyone has a good day!!!

Anna


----------



## pablo797

P. S. DH is still in denial. He asked me if we should buy tickets to next years Penn St. V.S. Alabama game. (college football for those not in the U.S.). I was like first we need to be saving money and second when is the game???? He said the second week in September. I said, " well seeing as that's when I'm due, probably not the best idea!" Really!!!!!! He is so clueless!!!!

Ok rant over. . . have a good day again!


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Anna - when he sees the first scan pics, it will be more real to him. My hubby was fascinated to see the little guy actually there and it made it more immediate for him. And I too had some cramping like that, but as much as it freaked me out initially, it really was just baby growing and uterus stretching. Happily, once I got past about week 15 I've never had any more cramps like that; I guess once the uterus gets used to stretching, the cramps stop and you move on to ligament issues LOL. 

But yeah, I know how it is to live with a football fanatic. Around our house we live and breathe for football season :haha: My hubby is from Alabama, so a huge AL fan. Did you one or both of you go there?

And thanks to all for the hugs! Yesteray was not too bad, all told. The funeral was as positive as funerals can be, and it was great to see my whole family there. And Dad was in good spirits when we saw him and we got to visit about an hour, so that was really nice. I still don't know if he'll make it to see the baby born, but I'm praying! On the plus side, he has picked up a "grandpa and me" book that he can fill out parts of for the baby to enjoy as he grows up, and he is also going to record one of those recordable storybooks that he can then "read" to the baby. Very cool! 

Happy Monday all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

hi all, 

I just received the results of my amnio and all is GREAT! No signs of chromosome issues or spina bifda, etc. I originally did not plan on doing any genetic testing as I knew that no matter what I was not going to terminate the pregnancy. However, my OB/GYN who I ahve been seeing since I was 19 years old, suggest I go ahead with the NT scan which I did. My results came back with a 1:39 ratio for my baby to develop downs syndrome. Now this is just the screening and not a sure thing - as Rottpaw stated. The reason I went ahead and did the amnio was because with having a m/c earlier in 2010 I knew that I would be freaked out the entire pregnancy worrying that something might be wrong. And the amnio would tell me one way or the other if there was a problem. For me it was more of needing a peace of mind. Actually, when I went to the amnio, the Dr did an exam first and then asked if i was sure i wanted to do the amnio and that from his exam everything looked fine and he saw no markers. He did re-iterate the risks - which svet another m/c was my BIGGEST fear with the amnio. But my husband and I discussed and went through with it. It was scary, but I am glad I did it. I think speaking to numerous friends who are our age and they had it done, made it less scary. However, I had a cousin who was admament about NOT having any genetic testing. It is something that you need to be comfortable with. You also should research the person performing the amnio. I wasn't real thrilled with the Dr. who did my NT test (she was just too matter of fact about telling me my results for NT - no warmth) I opted for the perinatologist who had been at the hospital for about 15 years and had done around 1000 or more amnio's. I took the test on Jan 6th and received the results today so a little less than 2 weeks. But now I can breathe a sigh of relief... 

Anna - glad that you are alright after your mishap with the doggie. And HA HA HA about the football game. A friend of mine's husband when to the Rosebowl game and was there when she went into labor (this was their 3rd child, but still). Perhaps you can convince him to go to a bowl game instead since the baby will be born and a few months by then...i still get a few cramps from time to time, but not like I did the first trimester and yes, you have ligament pain to look forward too LOL. I am telling you now invest in a body pillow. I got mine at walmart.com. I started a thread about it in the Pregnancy 2nd trimester area and a lot of people put links to different pillows out there if you want to check it out. 

Rottpaw - I am glad that you and your family are healing and that the funeral went ok. I think it is AWESOME that your dad bought that book and the recordable book. What a wonderful idea. I am getting a bit teary eyed thinking about it. That is such a wonderful gift that your child will have for the rest of his life. 

Everyone else - i hope you all are ok and enjoying everything (well maybe not the morning sickness hee hee!)

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh, and the baby is definitely a GIRL LOL


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> P. S. DH is still in denial. He asked me if we should buy tickets to next years Penn St. V.S. Alabama game. (college football for those not in the U.S.). I was like first we need to be saving money and second when is the game???? He said the second week in September. I said, " well seeing as that's when I'm due, probably not the best idea!" Really!!!!!! He is so clueless!!!!
> 
> Ok rant over. . . have a good day again!

Hmmm mines due during the Rugby world cup which NZ is hosting this year and as this country is rugby mad I'm sure OH is planning on watching every game and going to some of the home games so I think I will be spending a lot of time alone with bubs!


----------



## Vivienne

Oh YAY missmuffet TEAM PINK!!!!:dance:


----------



## rottpaw

Congrats Steph on team PINK and I am so glad all is well with the baby! There is definitely such a nice feeling when they can tell you everything looks good!

Ran out of my nausea meds and my dr's office was closed yesterday for the MLK holiday here in the states, so this morning has been a bit more icky than usual. Nausea and rain LOL. But, I actually like to take a day off the meds every now and again to see if I can stop them completely or taper back. It was not too bad last night; I slept thru the night pretty well and only woke up with nausea instead of being awakened early by it, so I am thankful for that. May see if I can avoid taking it every day from here on out, at least. 

And I also tried propping up on one of those wedge pillows last night, to help with the reflux and heartburn. I normally can't sleep well propped up, but I was desperate! It worked pretty well and I didn't toss and turn any more than usual, so I think I will keep trying that. It is a bit hilarious with all the various pillows and things in the bed - my poor husband and dog are marooned on the other side of the bed and separated from me by a mountain of foam wedge and pillows now, but whatever works!! :haha: But I already slept with a king sized pillow on either side of me (have for years) because of a disc problem in my neck. So the foam wedge thingy is just one more addition to my sleeping "gear." Getting into and out of the bed now, with all that stuff in there (plus being enormously pregnant) is truly a comedy routine, but again, whatever works!! See what you ladies have to look forward to?! LOL!

For this week, we have an OB appt tomorrow and then the hospital tour this weekend. It's all feeling very real these days!! 

Hugs to all and hope everyone's feeling well or at least better!


----------



## lynnb

Well, it looks like a came here too soon:cry:, I had some spotting over the weekend & called my midwife, she said the best I could do was relax & rest & phone the Drs on Monday. I called & asked for a blood test, and just got the result, my HCG is 74.3, which for 6 weeks is ridiculously low so expecting to miscarry soon. They have asked me to go for another blood test on friday to make sure my level is going down.

Not too sure what to do now, just a wait & see what happens I suppose


----------



## pablo797

missmuffett, like you the amnio is for my piece of mind. It was so good to hear your news !! And I am so happy all looks good. Yeh team pink. And yes, I think we're hoping for a bowl game, perhapse the one in Arizona, it's about a 15 hour drive for us. That way baby wil be here and maybe grand parents can take over for a day. 

Rottpaw, LOL!! I loved the visual of all the pillows!! I am glad the funeral went as well a can be expected. I really hope your dad is around for the birth, but if not then I loved the idea of the story book!! What a treasure to have. 

Vivienne, how are you feeling these days. Good luck with the rugby world cup!! Are all men the same??

AFM, feeling really crappy. Headache, didn't sleep well last night (up for most of), then when I went to sleep had a HORRIBLE MC dream!! Top it off I don't want any of the food I have at work but i'm hungry!! The dried mangos just aren't cutting it for breakfast, I need a bagle!! Ok whine fest over. To top everything off we got 2 feet of fresh powder last night and i'm stuck at work. I know i'm not supposed to ski, but it's a powder day!!! Sorry, I said whine fest was over. 

BTW, DH is from central PA, and Penn State is in his blood and we eat, sleep, and breath college football in the fall. 

happy tuesday!!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Lynn, I am SO sorry honey. There are just no words that are adequate but I am sending you love and prayers. :cry:


----------



## rottpaw

Anna I totally understand the football fanaticism. In the South is is positively a religion (not to be confused with our faith LOL!). I am so excited that our little guy will be about 6 months when football begins again, and he will be just the right size for the UGA onesie we bought him this fall!! SO excited to see him in that. Adorable!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Lynn I am so sorry. I truly know how devastating that can be. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please let me know if you need to talk. 

Lots of hugs!
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> missmuffett, like you the amnio is for my piece of mind. It was so good to hear your news !! And I am so happy all looks good. Yeh team pink. And yes, I think we're hoping for a bowl game, perhapse the one in Arizona, it's about a 15 hour drive for us. That way baby wil be here and maybe grand parents can take over for a day.
> 
> Rottpaw, LOL!! I loved the visual of all the pillows!! I am glad the funeral went as well a can be expected. I really hope your dad is around for the birth, but if not then I loved the idea of the story book!! What a treasure to have.
> 
> Vivienne, how are you feeling these days. Good luck with the rugby world cup!! Are all men the same??
> 
> AFM, feeling really crappy. Headache, didn't sleep well last night (up for most of), then when I went to sleep had a HORRIBLE MC dream!! Top it off I don't want any of the food I have at work but i'm hungry!! The dried mangos just aren't cutting it for breakfast, I need a bagle!! Ok whine fest over. To top everything off we got 2 feet of fresh powder last night and i'm stuck at work. I know i'm not supposed to ski, but it's a powder day!!! Sorry, I said whine fest was over.
> 
> BTW, DH is from central PA, and Penn State is in his blood and we eat, sleep, and breath college football in the fall.
> 
> happy tuesday!!

Not too shabby today thanks pablo. Yes I believe men are hard wired to be complete tossers when it comes to major sporting events!!!!


----------



## Vivienne

lynnb said:


> Well, it looks like a came here too soon:cry:, I had some spotting over the weekend & called my midwife, she said the best I could do was relax & rest & phone the Drs on Monday. I called & asked for a blood test, and just got the result, my HCG is 74.3, which for 6 weeks is ridiculously low so expecting to miscarry soon. They have asked me to go for another blood test on friday to make sure my level is going down.
> 
> Not too sure what to do now, just a wait & see what happens I suppose

So sorry Lynn :cry: It's the pits :cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: I am so sorry Lynn. I unfortunately know the pain you are going through. Sending lot's of love your way. xo


----------



## pablo797

lynnb, I am so sorry!!! We must have posted at the same time yesterday and I did not see your post. Lots of hugs. You are in my tougts today!

Angela, LOL! Never fear, football is religion in our house, only we go to church on saturdays. I love that you have a onsie already!! I will deinately be ordering one as things progress!! Still too afaraid to do anything that might jinx things. 

AFM, I GOT SLEEP !!! I am a new person today compared with yesterday. Feeling good and on a TMI note got me some nookie this am to boot!!! Ok sorry promise not to tell you everytime I have sex. 

happy hump day!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Anna you are too funny! I'm glad someone's getting some. I'm not, but that's my reluctance rather than hubby's! :haha:

It was really sweet, it was actually hubby's idea to pick up the onesie. We went to a home game at UGA this fall with another couple (the wife was also pregnant and just recently had her adorable baby girl!) We passed by a sale tent for clothes and stuff and both husbands started looking at the baby clothes. So sweet! 

Had my OB check this morning and thankfully all is well. I had a bit of a scary morning as I had some scary dizzy and faint-feeling spells before the appointment. I was also having some terrible abdominal pain that I think was just constipation :blush: But it got so bad I could not tell what should be considered "normal" and when I started to feel like I was going to pass out (I was home alone) I called my hubby home from work to take me to the doctor. She did reassure me that the baby is fine and that those kinds of things are totally normal for 3rd tri (unfortunately!) She said at this stage it's just a matter of "keep trying new things." So if I'm uncomfortable or lightheaded in one position, try moving around, etc. She said at this stage, the baby can actually compress the blood vessels in the abdomen even if you aren't lying flat on your back. :dohh:

She did say that he's measuring right on for 32 weeks, and she thinks he is head down now (which would be great, as he's been transverse for the longest time now). They can still flip around a fair bit between 32 and 35 when we get our next scan, but we'll see how he does. He's a little acrobat in there! She said the next few weeks I should start to feel more like I'm carrying a bowling ball in there. She actually used those words!! :rofl:

I'm so excited for each of you ladies as you move into the "fun part" where baby starts to move, etc.! 

Lucy, can you feel your little one moving yet? 

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## MissMuffet08

HA HA HA Anna - It seems love was in the air this morning as me and my husband "got it on" this morning as well! It has been a while as they tell you to wait at least week after the amnio and I didn't want to prior to the amnio just in case. And don't feel bad. I haven't bought anything for the baby yet either. I want to wait until I am at least 6 months before buying anything. 

Angela - glad that your doctor said there was nothing to worry about. I am sure that it must have been scary especially since you were home alone!

AFM - I am working on putting my baby organizer together. I went to Barnes and Nobles to get one (I thought they would have something similar to the wedding organizers for Brides) but no such luck, so I am creating my own with folders for Dr Visits. Birthing Classes, Work Leave Information, Delivery info, etc. I like to be prepared and organized. I got a really nice purse looking organizer from Office Depot. 

I am now about to head to lunch to try and get some more maternity clothes, as I don't really have any and I can no longer fit into any of my pants or shirts for that matter. Well I can wear my shirts but I end up looking like baby huey LOL!

Anyway ladies, I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their little ones!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, good luck with the maternity clothes! You have made it a lot farther along before making the switch than I did; the first thing to go was my waist LOL! 

Try Gap - if you have a Baby Gap store near you, that is where they sell their maternity line. I have loved their clothes and especially for work, I've been able to get away with a couple pairs of pants and jeans and some soft, long sleeve tees that have been super comfy. 

At 19 weeks, have you felt your little one move yet? You ladies around the 20 week mark are getting close, if you haven't felt movement already! It's amazing when it happens!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Just got back from y shopping spree. I went to Gap Maternity and the prices were OUTRAGEOUS! I went to another store called Destination Maternity and they had Motherhood and Pea and Pod clothing AND they were having a 50% sale and a buy one get one 1/2 off sale. So I was able to get about 4 tops, and 3 pairs of pants for a good price. It was still a bit pricey but I feel better knowing that I have something to wear. I think if I need anything else, I will go to Ross. 

I don't think I have felt the baby move yet. I am just not sure. Last night, I thought I was feeling something, but when I put my hand on my belly it stopped. hmmm.


----------



## rottpaw

I was about 20, maybe 21 weeks before I felt "sure" of what I was feeling (and even then I wasn't sure!) Never fear. They quickly become stronger so over a matter of about a month you'll go from not being sure to being able to feel almost every time they move. It's so cute!! 

About Gap = I signed up for their store credit card to get an initial deal when I bought pants and jeans (which were expensive but I literally had half an hour to shop and needed something I could wear the next day). They then gave me several coupons which I later used to buy a bunch of shirts for $10 each. So far I'm making do with the items I bought there plus some things borrowed from friends. We'll see if I can make it the last two months without needing to buy anything bigger!! :rofl:


----------



## pablo797

steph, I am glad you got some too!! I have heard people say sometimes women get horney while pregnant. Maybe it's the increased blood flow but I swear sex is better!! As far as maternity clothes go, do you have Target there? I'm pretty sure they carry maternity clothes. Good luck with shopping. We have a baby gap outlet here. If I find anything cheap I could get ur size and send you something?? 

aangela, first I love that the guys were looking at the baby clothes!! Maybe there's hope for my DH. Second I am sorry you were feeling so funky. It would have scared the crap out of me too! I am glad DH was able to come home and take you to the doc. Are you still working? What did the doc say to do if it happens while at work or worse driving? Ok didn't mean to freak you out. I've just never heard of that happening. 

AFM, feeling pretty good, but i've got a conundrum (sp). As most of you know I live in a ski town. We are currently in a storm cycle and the snow has been epic! Everyone wants me to go ski with them. Problem is this: according to all the information i've read regarding pregnancy and exercise they say if you've done something before you were pregnant go ahead and keep doing it as long as heart rate dosen't get too high. Only exceptions are sports where impacts are possible like ice hockey and skiing. I really want to ski but am having trouble weighing the possible consequences. I could just ski the easy stuff, but you always risk someone else running into you (my dad has been hit three times). Plus if I only want to ski the easy stuff everyone will wonder what's up and i'm trying to keep things on the hush hush for another month. I think i'm answering my own question, but any thoughts are welcome. 

also my clothes still fit pretty good, but at night after dinner . . . Holy cow!! Literally I feel like a cow. Anyway it's almost friday. . Have a good thursday!
anna


----------



## pablo797

me again BTW . . . My count regarding how far along I am and the ticker count are off. I was under the impression that you started counting from the beginning of you last cycle. For me that was Nov. 27, making me in the middle of week 8, but ticker is a week behind. Any thoughts? Have I mis counted? Thanks anna


----------



## rottpaw

There's definitely hope for the husbands and other halves! Sometimes these things just aren't real to them yet. I don't think my husband felt like much had changed until he actually saw the baby moving around on ultrasound (I think it was about 9 weeks where he began to look like a "gummy bear," as one friend calls it!) When they can actually see that life and motion, I think it is much more real to them. But even then, my husband really started to pay more attention once I began to show. He (for whatever reason) found that part very exciting. Maybe just seeing that outward confirmation of what he'd been shown on the ultrasound. Then of course, once they start kicking, and your hubby can feel and watch that, I'm sure he'll find it as adorable as you do!

I am still working, and I have days where I am thankful for that (to pass time) and days where I can't stand it (like yesterday, when all I wanted to do was come home and get in the bed and watch a movie). But I am officially on countdown now, with a maximum of about 36 more working days before baby (and possibly fewer!!) Thank God! I know having a baby is a whole different kind of full time job, but I have only had one real vacation day from this office in the last year (the rest were burned with morning sickness and doctor visits, etc.) and I SOOOOOO need a break from this place. 

The doctor said that basically the more "routine" dizziness, lightheadedness, etc. that I have had the last few weeks is normal, and I should just sit/lie down as needed if I feel faint. The more extreme version (cold sweats, tunnel vision, nausea and truly feeling like I might faint at any second, even in a sitting position) that I had yesterday was what she said is a "vagus nerve" reaction. She said it can be triggered by a lot of things (like anxiety or physical stress) but it is the same physical response that causes some people, for example, to faint at the sight of blood. She said it can be scary but is not harmful to the baby, so I am not to worry about baby in that context and just concentrate on not falling or passing out LOL. 

Meanwhile, we're continuing to get prepared for baby. I almost literally :rofl: yesterday when the doctor said to spend these last few weeks relaxing as much as possible, and she said "now that the showers are done and the nursery and house are ready and you can just put your feet up..." I didn't have the heart to tell her that we have not had any of our showers yet, the nursery is only beginning, we are still working on some other parts of the house, and I have a gazillion things I think "need" to get done in the next month. :rofl: :rofl: That said, I am trying to put my feet up as needed, because if I don't they won't fit in my shoes!! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

pablo797 said:


> me again BTW . . . My count regarding how far along I am and the ticker count are off. I was under the impression that you started counting from the beginning of you last cycle. For me that was Nov. 27, making me in the middle of week 8, but ticker is a week behind. Any thoughts? Have I mis counted? Thanks anna

hi Anna!

Typically you count from the first day of your last period (first full day of bleeding). So if that was Nov 27, you would be 7w5d today. It's confusing because the 7 weeks are the weeks you have _completed_. Meaning you are now 5 days into week 8, but you won't be "8 weeks" (as in 8 weeks completed) till Saturday. Make sense? It threw me too at the beginning!


----------



## pablo797

thanks angela, yes that clarifies things. Because I was counting the other way . . . Thinking I was 5 days into week 8. Ok that helps a lot! Thanks!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks Anna for the offer. I have an outlet mall that is only about 30 minutes from me...just been too lazy to go down there. Also, a friend of mine is supposed to be giving me all her maternity clothes so I should be ok. And my mom (who also lives in CO) has an outlet mall like 2 miles from her house so I can always hit her up...she is used to shopping for me LOL. 

As for the skiing. I wouldn't do it. Maybe fake an injury to your ankle or something. That way you don't have to explain. I do know how you feel. I am in So.Cal and we are always going to Disneyland (some of my family members have annual passes and I work for Disney so I can get in free) and before I told anyone I went on a business trip to FL with my boss and had to make up things as to why I wasn't having a drink or why when we went to the Walt Disney World parks, I only wanted to go shopping! It is hard, but I am glad I waited. I did really want to go on some rollercoasters, but my husband had already lectured me about it heehee. (oh for your ticker try a different

Angela - I am glad that you only have a few more weeks left of work. I am sure you will get your nursery done and even if you don't your baby won't know for a while .


----------



## rottpaw

LOL thanks Steph! You are definitely right; most of what I worry about won't worry baby in the slightest, at least not for months! I'm trying to be sure I focus on the things he will definitely need early on, like diapers!! :haha:

And Anna, you can count it whichever way you are more comfortable (i.e. 7+5, or 5 days into 8th week) you just have to look carefully when you are reading things about what's happening "this week" because some sites figure it differently, or refer to it differently. The best sites will allow you to put in your due date and then they will take you to whatever week that is under their calculations. Here is one that I particularly enjoy. https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/ It's all so confusing but you'll get the hang of it!

And I agree with Steph about the skiing. Can you say you have shin splints or a sprain or something sort of vague that is "bothering you" but not going to require visible support like a brace etc.? 

Sorry I forgot to throw my 2 cents in on that question, but I would not personally take the chance. I'm not a real risk-taker though - you know your area and the particular dangers there and how you may feel about it. For us, just because of my AMH numbers, I did not want to take any chances that I could avoid. There are plenty that you can't avoid, but I just wanted to avoid any that I could. If you do decide to call off the skiing this year, just remember you'll have plenty of years left to ski! That's what I keep reminding myself anytime I feel like I'm missing out on something fun. There's always next year! And then you'll have all the fun years where you're teaching your little one to ski. So if you miss this year, you won't even remember it later on!


----------



## pablo797

thank girls for your two cents. I'm still undecided, but leaning toward not skiing. My girl friend skied up to her 7th month. But she was ski patroll and not skiing with the general public. The thing that scares me is not me crashing but getting hit by someone else. Plus she was much younger and did not have that much trouble getting pregnant. Angela,you are right in that so many things can happen that we can't control, might as well eliminate the risks we can. 

I'lll let you know how it goes. AFM, woke up last night for the first time with nausea. Thougt I would have to get up and run to the bathroom. Still not feeling great but grateful for the hormone surge that I know is causing me to feel crappy. 

Happy Friday! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Oh, I know those fun nighttime awakenings well! The "overnight" nausea actually became the reason I eventually started taking meds for mine. I can't sleep through feeling nauseous and so i kept having to sit awake for 1/2 hour or an hour, several times a night just to eat crackers and drink ginger ale and try to calm my stomach. About the time I'd get back to sleep, it would start up again. Between that and the fact that mine was even worse in the morning, until I could get and keep food down (usually later in the morning; I'd have to work up to it), I was going to have to take disability from work. My dr said not to worry and just to take the meds. They were a miracle! I avoided meds for the most part during first tri, just to feel safer, but my ms continued right on through (overnight and early mornings) so I've been taking Zofran in 2nd and 3rd tri.

I hope the fact that yours isn't really ramping up till almost 8 weeks will be a good sign for you - maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones who feel great except for about 4 weeks between w8 and w12!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi Ladies!!! I would like to *very cautiously* join your group! Have been a member here for a while, TTC for about 18 mos and got my first BFP yesterday after our 4th IUI and ast cycle of injectables! Yay! 

That said, I know from reading what a long few weeks I have ahead... Haven't told anyone (except DH, of course)... and likely won't til around Mid-March... I have no idea what all the tests and levels, etc., you all are talking about, but figure I'll just learn as I go... RN told me that HCG was 206 & Progesterone was 81.6... and that was good. Any thoughts?

I have no symptoms so far, except bloating, which I've grown used to with all the drugs I've been taking for the past 5 months... I swear, at 4w1d, I have already gained 17 lbs ( I know its the drugs, but seriously????) But small price to pay... absolutely. Did anyone have a similar experience after fertility drugs? Hope I don't get nausea ~ sounds completely like the pits!! 

Thanks for your invitation, Rottpaw and I look forward to learning more about all of your journeys here! :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats AustinGurrl!!! :yipee: and welcome!!!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :thumbup:


----------



## codegirl

:hi: Hi and Congrats AustinGurrl :dance:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Austin and so glad to see you over here! Welcome!

How is everyone doing? We have had a crazy weekend so far. Out with friends after work Friday, then yesterday was just nuts with errands, more furniture shopping (glider this time) and dinner with friends. I actually slept 10 hours last night (off and on, but I'll take it!) and could have slept longer!

Today should be fun - more furniture shopping (well that's not so fun) but we are having a 3D ultrasound done this afternoon! YAY! I will report back and share pics if we can get some good ones! 

Happy weekend and I hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## rottpaw

Our 3D was a success! I am SO excited to "see" our little guy. Here are a couple of the pics! In the third one, you can see one of his little feet. He would not quite turn it all the way around for a clear footprint, but we can see all his toes and I just love it! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







4D Ultarasound 001.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2









4D Ultarasound 014.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2









4D Ultarasound 004.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vivienne

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! LOVE them Rottpaw!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Vivienne! Me too! 

How are you feeling lately?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh he's sooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!! I just can't believe technology today!!!! Amazing!


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies!!

Rottpaw, love the picts!! It is amazing what they can do these days!! He's so big!! Looks all ready to be here. Of course we want him to stay put until it's time, but he looks so good!!! Congrads!! How did the shopping go? What do have left?

Chris, there you are! How are you feeling?

Welcome Austin Girl!!! Sounds like your HCG readings are good. Are they taking another reading? With me they took a few to make sure numbers were increasing. I had a little low pregesterone but so far everything is going smoothly. I am hoping for a smooth 9 months for you. Not everyone gets morning sickness. Mine was pretty light until recently. I am so glad we have another graduate!!!!

Vivienne, what's up in your world???

AFM, feeling a little more nauseous these days. Seems to hit in the AM and at night. Not throwing up ( although I almost did in the grocery store the other day). I think Rottpaw your right, I will be bad between 8-12 weeks then hope it abates for the rest of the pregnancy. The reality of being pregnant is setting in too. I am feeling really big for only being 8 weeks. At night especially, feel really bloated. I bought one of those belly bands yesterday to make your normal clothes last longer. You can wear your normal jeans unbuttoned and this band will hold them up. Hope it works!! I'm not needing to use it yet, but I think in the next few weeks I will. Also started looking at the guest room last night thinking of how we're going to have to arrange it for baby room. Our guest room is currently my closet and "gear" room. Skis, bikes, coats, snowmobile gear, etc. Gonna have to get ready for baby so I've been brain storming on storage ideas. 

Lastly, Have my first "real" doctor appt a week from today and I am anxious for it!! I want to start getting down to the nitty gritty that my doctor doesn't want to do until later in the pregnancy. Maybe we can even schedule a first scan and hear the heart beat soon!!! So exciting. Starting to feel less nervous and more like this is really going to happen.

So that's all from here. Hope everyone is well!! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Quick question... Has anyone heard that Hibiscus tea is bad when you're pg? Just got some the other day at store, as I am having major morning coffee withdrawls... Says completely caffeine free, so thought it would be okay...

If not, what kind of tea have y'all been drinking?


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Thank you for the comments on the pics! I just think they are SO cool and I am glad this technology is around - I cannot believe how "realistic" they look. Most of the "before and after" comparisons I have seen (before and after birth photos) are bang on, in terms of accuracy, so I am so excited to "sort of" know what he'll look like when we meet him! It was very cool to see on-screen yesterday! 

And yes Anna, he's definitely a little butterball LOL! I told hubby, at 5lbs 6oz already I am going to start calling him Chunky Monkey! :haha: I love his sweet little cheeks! Hubby's family all have that trait when they are babies and young children - I call it chipmunk cheeks!!

It is definitely reassuring to know he's already picked up that much weight (and he's actually measuring 34 weeks though I'm only 33). If for some reason he came early he should be in pretty good shape developmentally and weight-wise. We have another scan in two weeks and I will be interested to see how much weight he picks up between now and then. I'd like for him to be at least 7lbs at birth but once he's well over that, I'm ready any time he is! 

We did get the glider (rocking chair) selected and purchased, and I am thankful that little chore is done. That is the last piece of furniture (for the time being) to go in the nursery. The only remaining nursery items needed will be decorative or organizational things, etc. Poor hubby is about to break out in hives with all the expenses piling up (before baby even arrives, :rofl:) but he came home and fixed a stiff drink and played video games for a couple hours to chill himself out LOL!

We also toured our hospital this weekend, and that was fun. It makes it all feel so real though. The nurses we passed all said "see you guys soon!" And I was thinking, yeah, I guess so!! :haha: We also visited some friends whose little girl is 3.5 weeks old, and just adorable! Between that visit and the hospital visit, I feel really good about where we're delivering and am now just getting excited to get this show on the road!

So excited for your first OB appointment Anna - can't wait to hear how it goes! It sounds like everything is going great and even though the nausea is miserable, it is a GREAT sign that all is well pregnancy-wise.

Austin - I have been too chicken to drink anything herbal at all (even though I normally drink herbal teas by the gallon) - I've been sticking to decaf green tea, but I know plenty of people who drink all kinds of teas with no issue. You might want to see if your gynecologist can tell you what is safe to drink... it would be worth asking. My sister gave me some red raspberry leaf tea (also has other ingredients) which is supposed to be good in third tri, and I asked my dr. about it and got the "I think so" when I asked if it was fine to drink. LOL I am so paranoid... the "I think so" part wasn't enough to reassure me, so I am waiting a while to drink that. 

Ladies I hope everyone is feeling as well as possible! As crazy as it sounds, do try to sit back and enjoy and take in all the details of first tri (even the miseries!) because it will be gone before you know it!! It's amazing how fast the time really does fly! I did not believe that, either when I heard it, but now I've experienced it first hand!

Okay, back to work for me!! LOL!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Thanks for the tea input, Rottpaw... Will likely hold off on any for the next few weeks for sure... Was hoping that at least peppermint will be okay! Need something hot to drink in the am and water is well, water... 

Thanks for the welcome, Anna, and yes, had another hcg test this morning... 
Hcg went from 206 on Thursday to 887 today (Monday)... Progesterone from 81.6 to 106.5... guess that is good!

Man, this waiting stuff is hard... not near as hard as the TTC & 2WW waiting to be sure, but still tough! But I'm glad to be here....

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Everyone! It has been a very hectic day!

Welcom AustinGurrl and congrats on your BFP!!!! As for the tea - most Drs say to stay away from herbal teas, but like rottpaw says - check with your dr. 

Rottpaw I love the 3D pictures! He is adorable. It is starting to get real. Your baby will be here soon. YAY!!!

Anna - I know what you mean, my guest room/computer room will be the baby room and my hubby and I are trying to decide what we will do with the computer desk , etc. Also, as for the nausea I lived on Ginger Ale and it helped (as did ginger snap cookies). I have a bellyband but didn't really like it. I didn't like the way my zipper rubbed against my tummy, but I could just be a dork and didnt have it on correctly. 

AFM - I have my 20 week appointment on Wednesday and I am nervous and excited - I always get nervous for my appt, but I am so looking forward to seeing my little girl. We also just had major lay offs at work and a lot of my good friends were let go. It is really rough. Well I hope everyone else's day is going well. 

Best
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

rottpaw said:


> Thanks Vivienne! Me too!
> 
> How are you feeling lately?

Actually a little better thanks. I have my first midwife appt tomorrow and for once I am not terrified about barfing in public as they will know the reason!!!:sick:


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Rottpaw, love the picts!! It is amazing what they can do these days!! He's so big!! Looks all ready to be here. Of course we want him to stay put until it's time, but he looks so good!!! Congrads!! How did the shopping go? What do have left?
> 
> Chris, there you are! How are you feeling?
> 
> Welcome Austin Girl!!! Sounds like your HCG readings are good. Are they taking another reading? With me they took a few to make sure numbers were increasing. I had a little low pregesterone but so far everything is going smoothly. I am hoping for a smooth 9 months for you. Not everyone gets morning sickness. Mine was pretty light until recently. I am so glad we have another graduate!!!!
> 
> Vivienne, what's up in your world???
> 
> AFM, feeling a little more nauseous these days. Seems to hit in the AM and at night. Not throwing up ( although I almost did in the grocery store the other day). I think Rottpaw your right, I will be bad between 8-12 weeks then hope it abates for the rest of the pregnancy. The reality of being pregnant is setting in too. I am feeling really big for only being 8 weeks. At night especially, feel really bloated. I bought one of those belly bands yesterday to make your normal clothes last longer. You can wear your normal jeans unbuttoned and this band will hold them up. Hope it works!! I'm not needing to use it yet, but I think in the next few weeks I will. Also started looking at the guest room last night thinking of how we're going to have to arrange it for baby room. Our guest room is currently my closet and "gear" room. Skis, bikes, coats, snowmobile gear, etc. Gonna have to get ready for baby so I've been brain storming on storage ideas.
> 
> Lastly, Have my first "real" doctor appt a week from today and I am anxious for it!! I want to start getting down to the nitty gritty that my doctor doesn't want to do until later in the pregnancy. Maybe we can even schedule a first scan and hear the heart beat soon!!! So exciting. Starting to feel less nervous and more like this is really going to happen.
> 
> So that's all from here. Hope everyone is well!! Anna

:dohh: Oh Anna it sounds just like me! I was looking at all the work we have to do in the spare room and it terrified me. It is our gear room as well as my wardrobe and spare shoe room! I am definitely not feeling the nesting urge at all! Great news about "real" doctor appt. It doesn't feel real yet and I'm hoping a scan will do the trick!
V


----------



## Vivienne

AustinGurrl said:


> Quick question... Has anyone heard that Hibiscus tea is bad when you're pg? Just got some the other day at store, as I am having major morning coffee withdrawls... Says completely caffeine free, so thought it would be okay...
> 
> If not, what kind of tea have y'all been drinking?

I cut out most coffee as it made me gag, but I'm still drinking English breakfast tea with caffeine as I need a little kick :dohh: Only 2 cups a day though. Hibiscus tea is fine though. :thumbup:


----------



## Vivienne

AustinGurrl said:


> Thanks for the tea input, Rottpaw... Will likely hold off on any for the next few weeks for sure... Was hoping that at least peppermint will be okay! Need something hot to drink in the am and water is well, water...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Anna, and yes, had another hcg test this morning...
> Hcg went from 206 on Thursday to 887 today (Monday)... Progesterone from 81.6 to 106.5... guess that is good!
> 
> Man, this waiting stuff is hard... not near as hard as the TTC & 2WW waiting to be sure, but still tough! But I'm glad to be here....
> 
> Happy Monday, everyone!

:happydance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Vivienne said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Vivienne! Me too!
> 
> How are you feeling lately?
> 
> Actually a little better thanks. I have my first midwife appt tomorrow and for once I am not terrified about barfing in public as they will know the reason!!!:sick:Click to expand...

Good luck, Vivienne! I would be really interested to hear about your experiences at your midwife appointment, as I don't know of anyone whose used one.... 

Btw - I love your name & such a cute pic of you guys!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh man you should see our future baby room. :dohh: It's a disaster. We should all post pictures, :rofl: Before and afters...... that would be fun!

Just a quick post because I am at work, but nice to see all the ladies here progressing :thumbup:

I have officially *gasp* gained 5lbs. Although I think 90% of it is water weight because I pretty much put on 4lbs immediately. That last pound happened this week... We'll see. Trying not to obsess but I really don't want to put on a ton of weight. My friend who is 33 weeks, put on 60lbs already and is in so much pain. If that can be avoided, I will certainly avoid it! Looking forward to getting back to the gym and doing some light workouts. Just to get my body moving again.


----------



## pablo797

AustinGurrl said:


> Quick question... Has anyone heard that Hibiscus tea is bad when you're pg? Just got some the other day at store, as I am having major morning coffee withdrawls... Says completely caffeine free, so thought it would be okay...
> 
> If not, what kind of tea have y'all been drinking?

austin girl, I have read that any pre-packaged tea is fine. It's the tea they put in bags from tea shops that an contain higher doses of some things that can be dangerous. I cut out caffine months ago in my ttc struggle and have been drinking a spice tea. Also drinking lots of ginger lemon tea when feeling nauseaus and it seems to hep. Hope this helps!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

hello all!!

austin girl, well conflicting information re: herbal tea. Talk to your doc and do what feels right for you. If drinking herbal tea makes you nervous don't drink it, it's not worth the stress. When I go to coffee houses I get a steamer made with non fat milk. If you need a morning hot drink, it's non fat milk with some syrup in it like vavilla or my favorite, almond. That way you get something hot plus some good calcium for you and baby. Hope this helps, LOL. 

vivienne, can't wait to hear how appt goes!! You have been so patient. I'm sure it will all go smoothly. 

chris, I love the idea of pictures of before and after. I'm in. How are you feeling lately? Have you had your first scan? 

steph, sorry about the lay offs at work! So stressful, but i'm glad you wern't part of it! I'm waiting for the all clear before I tell my main boss about pregnancy. Ther's a possibility of a promotion at work,but it would come about right about at my due date. One more thing to worry about. 

rottpaw, my DH is stressing about the $ too and we haven't spent a dime! Men!! 

AFM, just hanging and eating a lot of eggs. Seems to be the thing my body wants. 

svet, I have not been on a scale since my first doc appt and i'm worried. Like you I really don't want to gain too much weight. I work on my feet all day and a lot of weight gain would equal misery. I have been walking tons and yoga once a week. Right now it's regular yoga but I tell the teacher before class i'm pregnant and she'll tell me if I should sit out on some posses. I'm trying to find a pre natal yoga class in my area right now. So far the waist on some of my clothes is a little tight but the butt still fits like normal so I hope I have not gained too much, i'll let you know next week at doc appt. I've also been trying to make healthy switches to some of my cravings. Cheese burgers have sounded sooooo good!! So i'm eating veggie burgers instead and for the most part baby dosen't know the difference. 

ok rambeling is over have a good tuesday!!!! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

pablo797 said:


> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Quick question... Also drinking lots of ginger lemon tea when feeling nauseaus and it seems to hep. Hope this helps!! Anna
> 
> Hi Anna - becareful drinking the lemon tea as lemon root and licorice root is said not to be safe and can induce labor. Please check it out and confirm with your dr. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Svet - your weight gain sounds pretty much on target. I have read that women should gain anywhere between 4-9 pounds with each trimester and you have gained 5 and are almost done with your 1st trimester, so that is good! I make it a point to as my dr evertime I have an appointment if I am gaining too much weight - so far so good. am also in for a before and after photo (lets see if I remember when the camera is LOL) 

Rottpaw - I think I am starting to feel baby girl move and know that it is her! It is very exciting. There are times when I stand up and I can feel hard areas in my tummy and I know I am feeling her butt or her head. I am looking forward to my hubby feeling her move! I can't believe that I am at the half way point. Boy time flies. 

Kudos to you Anna for being able to make a healthy alternative. I have not been having that luck. It is still VERY hard for me to eat veggies (though I am really really good with fruit). A lot of times now, I am just not very hungry - nothing like 1st trimester where I was ravenous most of the day. Now, if I drink too much water or something, I get full. But when I am hungry I mostly just want pizza. My baby is going to come out and not want breast milk, but a slice of pepperoni. 

Vivienne - please update us on your appointment!
Everyone else - I hope you are having a fantastic day and that m/s is not too bad.

HUGS!
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

:| I could eat pizza everyday. *Drool


----------



## Vivienne

Well went to midwife and she was WONDERFUL. :cloud9: I had a whole hour and half with her which was great,(usually it will be a half hour which is plenty. I have had friends who have only had 10 min appts with their midwives).
She took a complete medical history, asked me how I felt about being pregnant, was everybody on board, did I have a support network and did I want a birth plan? Took blood pressure and made me cups of earl grey, it was a fabulous experience. 
There are actually 3 teams of 3 midwives at this practice and they all back each other up to cover illness, other births, holidays and long labours! I will have a meeting with each one as I go along.
My scan is booked for about a week and half away at a private clinic, (better machine) and so far that is all I have shelled out for, it'll cost 50 dollars. Almost all maternity care is free in NZ which I praise the Lord for as I cannot work.
The best part was when I said how worried I was about being overweight and having a large BMI, she said rubbish and that I carried my weight in the right places (hips and boobs-I have a sort of hour glass figure), and that as my blood pressure was great and my general health good I should have a great pregnancy once the MS sods off. I could have kissed her!!!:happydance:
I have had a good day and feel more relaxed.

Love to all my graduates
Vivienne xxxxx


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Vivienne! Sounds like you have a great MW there and I definitely think having supportive and helpful caregivers makes all the difference!

Steph, congrats on the movements and just wait, you'll be feeling little one turn cartwheels in no time!

Steph and Chris, believe it or not, no matter how sick I got, I was never too ill to eat pizza. Crazy as it was, the cheese and salt actually seemed to help settle my stomach. I couldn't swallow a veggie (or really any fruit at that stage), but I could eat pizza! So we did, on several occasions. Don't feel bad. It's all about eating whatever you can that will stay down and give you some calories. 

Chris, your weight sounds good as Steph mentioned. I only picked up 5 during my first tri, but then began to steadily gain. To date, with about 6.5 weeks to go (half a trimester remaining) I have gained 26. So don't worry. You're right on schedule! They say as long as your weight is in the "normal" BMI range you should gain 25-35 pounds during pregnancy. If heavier, gain a little less and if underweight to begin with, gain a little more. You're doing fine!

Anna, I think your warm milk idea sounds great for mornings! I have switched over to (real) hot chocolate in the mornings (milk, sugar, cocoa) as I went off coffee almost immediately. Although I am just now, in the last few weeks, able to stomach (and actually enjoy) a decaf coffee now and then. I normally LOVE coffee, but in retrospect, that was the very first sign of pregnancy for me. My coffee started to taste AWFUL and turn my stomach, before I even tested positive. Next time I'll know what's happening LOL!

Austin, how are you feeling today?

Well ladies all is still going fine here. Just muddling through a ridiculous week at work and VERY happy to be on countdown there. I have had exactly 2 vacation days in over a year and I am SO sick of that place. 

I will definitely try to take a "before" picture of our nursery (although we've already moved hubby's office out of there, so you won't get quite the full effect). I think it will be fun to see all the before and afters! 

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## pablo797

morning all! 


missmuffett, thank for the heads up. My acupuncturist suggested the tea, but I will check the label. 

svet, I agree with everyone else although it probably didn't sound like it before. Your weight gain sounds perfect and i'm probably right there with you, i'm just too chicken to get on a scale!

also, don't think for a second i'm some kind of all healthy food saint. I went to mcDonalds twice last week for french fries and a cheese burger. And that requires effort as there are no fast food restaurants in my town. I had to drive to the next town!! And don't even get me started on pizza. I'm glad i'm not the only one. Plus there is a really good italian reseraunt across the street from my work and they sell these huge slices of pizza for only $3. Needless to say it's a daily temptation. I've ben doing ok with veggies, although salad seems more appealing than broccoli. 

mismufett, can't believe ur already half way!! 

vivienne, so psyched that the mw appt went so well!! Sounds like your in really good hands! I love that there is a team to take care of you! If I go into labor while my doc is unavailable who nows who i'll end up with. I also love that she was so positive re: your weight! Finally someone who gets it and gave you some good reassurance! 

i'm out thinking of pizza!! Have a good day!


----------



## pablo797

one more added quick diclaimer . . . I always type from my phone with no spell check and it's hard to edit,so please excuse all the typos!! Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> one more added quick diclaimer . . . I always type from my phone with no spell check and it's hard to edit,so please excuse all the typos!! Anna

:rofl: you're adorable!!!

I hear yeah re. the MacDonald's although for me it's A&W. We had dinner at the mall last Wednesday because I needed a teen burger with onion rings. I normally don't touch the stuff. Vegetables are getting easier to eat now. I'm starting to fell somewhat normal again re. food etc. although I gagged at dinner the other night worse than I ever had before! :dohh: 

Thanks for everyone's words of encouragement re. weight gain! I know I'll gain what I'll gain and I certainly won't deprive my baby of calories. I just really want to keep it within the norm so I can enjoy being pregnant instead of obsessing over how fat and uncomfortable I am. *Learning from my friend who is 33 weeks....

Off to lunch!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies, I just got back from my 20 week scan, and everything is looking great. My little girl was moving all around and didnt want anyone looking at her feet. The Dr wants me to come in every two weeks because I still have +1 protein in my urine and because of age, at risk for premature labor. But he said it was just more of a precaution. So, I would rather so be safe than sorry. 

We got some really good pictures of her face and profile which is awesome. 

Vivienne - I am so glad that your appointment with your mw went well and that you like her. It is really important to get along with the person you want to deliver your baby. 

I hope everyone is having a good day and sorry for getting everyone craving pizza HA HA HA


----------



## rottpaw

YAY Steph I am so glad all is well! That 20 week scan is really cool! 

And Chris, don't worry. By third tri you'll be fat and uncomfortable like me even if you've kept weight gain perfectly on track, so don't stress. It's all normal!! 

Happy evening ladies! I'm off to take some more Tums and try to get to bed.


----------



## Vivienne

Have got a scan next week so that should be fun, see if I am pregnant or just having a phantom pregnancy!!!!! HAhahaha:happydance:
Glad everyone is starting feel a bit better too!!


----------



## rottpaw

Awesome Vivienne - each scan is so much fun! We were with a FS in the beginning, so had several; one at 6 wks, 8, 9 and then 12. I got completely spoiled with the scans and was VERY bummed to then have to wait till 18 (we did our 20 week early) and then 26. Now 35 is our next one, except we had the 3D so that helped fill in the gap!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Holy crap Angela you are so lucky! Here we only get two- one at 20 weeks and one again around 33 weeks. The only reason I am getting one at 12 weeks is because I am paying for it. :wacko:


----------



## codegirl

I had a scan at 13 weeks (NT test) and then at 20 weeks and then starting at around 24 weeks I started having a scan every other week (with a NST the weeks I don't have a scan).

As much as I love seeing the LO, I would rather have a none eventful pregnancy than all these tests and scans. I'm soooo sick of the dr.s offices :wacko:


----------



## pablo797

hi all!!

svet, I have to check with my insurance company, but my doc isn't doing as many scans for me as rottpaw got. It all depends on insurance and your particular case. I hope my doc will schedule a scan when I see her on monday. I have to admit i'm anxious. Just want to make sure eveything is alright and hear heart beat. 

not to obsses over food but why is all take out so good and the very thought of making something enough to turn my stomach? Had to get chinese last night. And I mean HAD TO!! 

glad everyone is feeling better! Austin girl how are you these days!

missmufftt, so glad ur scan went so well and that you got such good picts!! 

ok, happy thursday!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

codegirl, i'm sorry I forgot you. I agree a healthy pregnancy is what we all want. I am sorry for all your tests, but you are almost there!! Hang in there a little over a month to go!


----------



## codegirl

pablo797 said:


> codegirl, i'm sorry I forgot you. I agree a healthy pregnancy is what we all want. I am sorry for all your tests, but you are almost there!! Hang in there a little over a month to go!

thanks. I know that all the tests are a good thing cause we'll catch anything that goes wrong... I'm just tired and a bit whinny at this point with hospital/dr visits 3x a week (sometimes more than one a day).

I'm so done with this pregnancy :wacko:

At least I know that I won't go late like last time :haha:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all  Hope everyone is having a good Thursday! Officially 5 weeks today! Yay!

Pablo  Thanks for asking  Im doing fine Very surreal no symptoms still, other than the bloat & gas! Yeah  feeling really sexy these days, for sure! (absolute sarcasm!) 

Agree with you about takeout - I am really hungry all the time which perhaps is contributing to my bloat/full feeling, but trying to do good! However, yesterday I had a cheesesteak & curly fries for lunch and grilled ham & cheese for dinner not so healthy &#61516; But good!

Viv- You appt sounds like it was wonderful! And the clinic sounds so nice. So important that you have faith in your caregivers! I have know idea what kind of doctor I will use As we were undergoing FT, I am still with my FS. Dont know when they refer to ob/gyn. 

Question what is an RE? I see references that ladies are under their care, but dont know what they are

Codegirl & Rottpaw  Wow! I cannot imagine getting to where you girls are Fantastic & I am sure you are ready to get the show on the road!

oops! Time for lunch


----------



## svetayasofiya

Girls! Guess what? This is sooo exciting for me! But I was checking out my photographers website this afternoon, checking to see if he has updated his portfolio... well he has! AND he added a picture from MY WEDDING!!!! It's the same pic I have as my avatar, but check it out:

www.samuelluna.com

Click on Portfolio, Soulful- we are the first pic!!! Seeing this just made me feel soooooooooo good!!!! 

:winkwink: Not bad for 36 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AustinGurrl

svetayasofiya said:


> Girls! Guess what? This is sooo exciting for me! But I was checking out my photographers website this afternoon, checking to see if he has updated his portfolio... well he has! AND he added a picture from MY WEDDING!!!! It's the same pic I have as my avatar, but check it out:
> 
> www.samuelluna.com
> 
> Click on Portfolio, Soulful- we are the first pic!!! Seeing this just made me feel soooooooooo good!!!!
> 
> :winkwink: Not bad for 36 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Chris - Your pics are beautiful!!! How cool is that to be on the photog's website! We got married in 09 on Maui... I love to view destination wedding photos.... you are a stunning bride!

AFM - Had to come home early from work today... stomach issues.... ugghhh... I havent had any MS, but the gas & heartburn are AWFUL. Does anyone have any suggestions? Can you take Pepto or anything? Maybe just eating too many carbs... :-(


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Chris - yes, we definitely got lucky. Our fertility specialist did a scan at 6 weeks (to confirm pregnancy), then at 8 (to confirm heartbeat if I remember correctly) and then we actually got an "extra" one because there was some confusion whether we were expected back for one more visit before being discharged to standard OB care. Then, at 12 weeks (first OB visit) she did one then, too. I was very spoiled! 

We got our "20 week" scan done at 18 weeks because we were so impatient and doctor said it was fine. But at that scan we were diagnosed with placenta previa (mild case) and that required a recheck at 25, 26 weeks. Throw in the 3D we just had at 33 weeks and here we are! I agree with Code, no one wants to "need" extra checks and scans. Ours just worked out that way, first because we were with a specialist, then because we had a (thankfully minor) issue. 

Austin - an RE is a Reproductive Endocrinologist. I use that term interchangeably with FS (what I call our FS is actually an RE) but I don't believe all FS's are certified RE's. At least in the States, I believe it is possible for an OB/GYN to specialize in fertility issues without actually becoming an RE. 

And I remember well being at 5 weeks and thinking "it will be forever before I get to something like 30 weeks!" Don't worry, it all flies by faster than you can imagine! Just focus on being one week closer each week, but try to enjoy as you go. It really does disappear faster than you can believe! 

And Chris your pics are beautiful!! 

Anna and Viv I hope it was a pretty good day MS wise!


----------



## Vivienne

rottpaw said:


> Awesome Vivienne - each scan is so much fun! We were with a FS in the beginning, so had several; one at 6 wks, 8, 9 and then 12. I got completely spoiled with the scans and was VERY bummed to then have to wait till 18 (we did our 20 week early) and then 26. Now 35 is our next one, except we had the 3D so that helped fill in the gap!

I will get 4 or 5 apparently just "in case" which is fine as they are free here in NZ unless you want to go private which is 50 dollars a pop.


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> hi all!!
> 
> svet, I have to check with my insurance company, but my doc isn't doing as many scans for me as rottpaw got. It all depends on insurance and your particular case. I hope my doc will schedule a scan when I see her on monday. I have to admit i'm anxious. Just want to make sure eveything is alright and hear heart beat.
> 
> not to obsses over food but why is all take out so good and the very thought of making something enough to turn my stomach? Had to get chinese last night. And I mean HAD TO!!
> 
> glad everyone is feeling better! Austin girl how are you these days!
> 
> missmufftt, so glad ur scan went so well and that you got such good picts!!
> 
> ok, happy thursday!! Anna

Oh Anna I know that feeling! Preparing food is such a no go area but takeout, YES PLEASE. Had subway last night and it was sooooo good!
How is your nausea at he moment??


----------



## Vivienne

codegirl said:


> pablo797 said:
> 
> 
> codegirl, i'm sorry I forgot you. I agree a healthy pregnancy is what we all want. I am sorry for all your tests, but you are almost there!! Hang in there a little over a month to go!
> 
> thanks. I know that all the tests are a good thing cause we'll catch anything that goes wrong... I'm just tired and a bit whinny at this point with hospital/dr visits 3x a week (sometimes more than one a day).
> 
> I'm so done with this pregnancy :wacko:
> 
> At least I know that I won't go late like last time :haha:Click to expand...

Oh yes the end is in sight!! And you can whine as much as you want, I do!


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Girls! Guess what? This is sooo exciting for me! But I was checking out my photographers website this afternoon, checking to see if he has updated his portfolio... well he has! AND he added a picture from MY WEDDING!!!! It's the same pic I have as my avatar, but check it out:
> 
> www.samuelluna.com
> 
> Click on Portfolio, Soulful- we are the first pic!!! Seeing this just made me feel soooooooooo good!!!!
> 
> :winkwink: Not bad for 36 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

So beautiful Chris!


----------



## pablo797

Morning All!!

It's Monday and my first "real" doctor's apt is this morning. Thought I'd pop in to say hi real quick. 

Svet, gorgeous pictures!! I am so jealous!! We had a Horrible photographer at our wedding and ended up with pretty crappy wedding photos. You look gorgeous!

Vivienne, Felt pretty good all weekend re:ms, but feeling pretty crappy this AM. Think part of it might be nerves re:doc appt. But stomach is not too happy. I really hope they do some kind of scan for heart beat. May sound silly but I'd just like to know all is well. 

Subway sounds sooooo good. I am a 6" turkey girl on wheat all the way. Here they tell us not to eat lunch meat, so subway is one of the things I am really missing. I don't know what to do for lunch anymore without my turkey sandwiches. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!

xoxo Anna


----------



## pablo797

ok quick update. Doc appt went eally well. Only draw back is they couldn't hear heart beat but she said given position of the uteru (it's tilted back) and that i'm just a little over 9 weeks not surprising. So i'm bumbed but not too concerned. We did schedule 12 week scan for feb 21st. Until then just hanging and eating gummy worms. 
xxx anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all - I have been a bit MIA since last week. Work is hellish at the moment.

Pablo - glad your first official appointment went well. I am surprised they didn't do it vaginally with the doppler. That is what they did for me. I am 21 weeks and I STILL haven't actually HEARD the heartbeat - but I see it on the screen. As for subway you can still eat it, just microwave the meat for about 45-60 seconds. As long as the deli meat is cooked you are ok. 

Svet - yoour photos are fantastic!

Well I am having another hellish day at work and i need to eat before my next stupid meeting. I hope everyone is having a good day and that the morning sickness is starting to subside.

Best, 
steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

:| I still eat deli meat on occasion. I don't see the big deal.

Thanks for the compliments guys!! It was only *one* pic though eh? Don't confuse me with all the other beautiful brides. lol

YAY for a first appt. Anna!! It's still very early to hear a hb with the doppler. They say not usually until 14 weeks sometimes will it pick it up. We don't get a lot of scans here in Quebec but my doctor will listen to the hb every appt starting around 14 weeks. :happydance: Something to look forward too!!

Can't wait until next Monday!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

hey Svet on the deli meat front they claim there is a bacteria on that meat (as well as soft cheeses) that can cause miscarriage. I know a lot of people who continued to eat delimeat while pregnant though...


----------



## svetayasofiya

It's listeria. 

I can live without deli meat no problem, but once in awhile... I dunno. I've never gotten sick from deli meat in the past so. That's kind of my rationale. I suppose it's a bit ignorant of me. :wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

YAY Anna on a great appt! Sorry they could not hear (or show you as Steph mentioned) the heartbeat, but don't worry. I only saw mine at that stage because of the scans; they can show you on the transvag scan but not hear it yet. The first time we heard ours was at 12 weeks, I think.

And yeah, on the deli meat - I don't eat Subway or cold cuts right now, but I've eaten things like Schlotzky's (not sure if you have that where you are, but they toast the sandwiches and they get pretty hot, so I felt okay with that one). Like Chris I've never had an issue before, but don't want to start now. I'm super paranoid about food poisoining LOL!

I'm hanging in there. Rough weekened with issues surrounding my Dad (he's declining fast and probably will not make baby's birth :cry:), but on a brighter note, we had our first baby shower Saturday and it was AWESOME. My girlfriends did an AMAZING job and it was so much fun. I really needed something to lighten my mood, so I am very thankful for all of them. If I can I will post some pictures later to share the fun!

Hugs to all!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Sorry about your dad Angela. xo

YAY for a baby shower! You definitely needed that to lift your spirits. Pics please!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Chris! 

I don't have all the pics my friends took yet, but here are a couple of my favorites so far. The "diaper cake" (built out of diapers and toys, etc.) and the real cake, which I thought was sOOOOOO cute with the booties on top! It was delicious, too!
 



Attached Files:







Diaper Cake.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









Cake.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pablo797

hey all!

so thanks for all the info deli meat. I knew it was listeria but I forgot about the cooking part. I know my local Subway employees prety well so i'l have them cook it for a few before. Problem solved. According to my acupuncturist this is a fairly new diatary limitation. Like soft cheese and sushi, there are women all over the world that eat it just fine with no isues. I think it's up to the individual. People in europe think we're crazy with all our rules. They eat just about everything and it's not uncommon to see a pregnant woman with a glass of wine. My friend has a picture of her mom 8 months pegnant sitting on a couch with a cigarette in one hand and a glass of scotch in the other, and she was the wife of a doctor! I'm not advocating these things, and thank god we know better, but it puts things in perspective. I do think that given the struggle we've all gone through to get to this point we are naturally more cautious. Ok my two cents spent.

angela, I am so sorry!! I know how much your dad means to you. That is such a hard thing to deal with at this stage. All my hugs to you!! On the positive side yehhh baby shower!!! The cake is huge!!! How many guests? What was the best pressent?

Chris what happens next monday??? Is that ur first scan? 

steph, i'm sorry work is hellish. I have my 12 week scan scheduled for feb. 21st and that will be a vaginal. 

AFM, woke up feeling yucky! Wearing sweats today at work. Probably not the best attire as my main boss just stopped into the store and I told him I was interested in the up coming promotion. Good news he was psyched to hear I was interested and said ,"that's the best news i've had all day!".. . I still haven't told him i'm pregnant. Waiting until 12 week scan. 


ok i'm out freezing my ass off, it's -9 degrees farenhite! Xx anna


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Anna stay warm! It's nasty and rainy and foggy here, but above freezing at least. 

Thanks for the hugs. It is really hard with Dad, but I'm trying to keep things in perspective. He is at peace with it and ready to go and I need to respect that. I was just so hoping he would make it to see the baby born :-(

The shower was tons of fun, though and helped brighten my weekend overall. We had about 11 people and we got tons of adorable stuff, but my favorite gifts were some little frog-themed onesies (so cute!) and my mom got him a little polo shirt with some little blue gingham shorts to go with it. Even hubby thought that was adorable. Amazing to think how quickly he will grow into those types of styles, and it should be just in time for summer here. Can't wait! 

Sorry you are feeling punky! I remember those days well. Hang in, you should start feeling better soon!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Angela - What precious pics from your shower! So cute... 
My heart goes out to you with what you are going through with you Dad... 

Anna - Sorry you are feeling yucky! Makes it worse when you can't take anything to feel better, too! I had heard that about the lunch meat, but only about turkey... jeez... I'll never learn all these rules...

AFM - Kinda got the blahs today... had a good weekend, but a new experience... Went to a 40th bday party for one of DH's friends... LOTS of drinking and merry-making going on... We aren't telling anyone yet, so it was a night of club soda & limes... with the heartburn kicking in around drink no. 4... lol... before pg, I would frequently drink (with vodka), so I don't think anyone thought it was odd... Bit different to be on the completely sober side of things, though... lol... I was more interested in the FOOD... LMAO...

Had another beta test yesterday and doubled appropriately... Looking like I'm in the middle range of where I should be, which is good... yay! Doctor is scheduling a scan next week sometime (week 7?)... 

Only other gripe - I have a job where its "professional dress", so suits atleast 3-4 days a week... and I cannot fit into my suits ALREADY!!! Some the pants are too tight on the waist and others the jacket is too tight on the boobs!! Had to get a new bra, too... 34 DDD - WTH? omg... I am going to balloon up like Shamu... I hate to be so shallow about it, but how is it that some folks are barely showing at 5 mos? arrrggghhhh.... just frustrating, as can't tell anyone, so I just look really fat... 

okay - thanks for the vent & hope everyone is having a good Tuesday!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Aww AustinGurrl I totally understand. :hugs: My boobs aren't that much bigger yet so I am still squeezing into my old bras but I am admittedly wearing maternity pants. I don't _really_ need them, but I had been carrying an extra 10lbs already before falling pg so my dress pants were already snug. My jeans and casual pants still fit, but maternity dress pants for me! Gotta be comfortable!
Nearing 12 weeks and my weight gain is now at 6lbs. Not obsessing just monitoring (as I just ate a bowl of ice cream). :wacko:
Not to rub it in but my ms is practically gone. :yipee: I hope that's ok... *Makes me a little worried but I am almost 12 weeks so I suppose it's normal to start feeling better. Still constipated. :| So painful and uncomfortable. I hope that eases off soon. Anyone else get this but I have been suffering from the worst headaches on and off since around week 8. I have taken a total of three Tylenol this pregnancy and it bugs me, but sometimes I just can't handle the headache.

Anna next Monday is my first scan!!! :happydance: I've tried to keep my pregnancy a secret but so many people at work have figured it out lately. if someone asks I don't lie... but my boss still doesn't know. I was planning on telling her on Tuesday after the scan but maybe I should tell her tomorrow? What do you all think? I'm just so scared that there won't be a heartbeat or something so the fewer people that know the better... :dohh: I can't live in fear... The rate my bump is growing there has to be a developing baby in there!!! :cloud9: 

Nice pics Angela! Love the 'cakes'. Now i want one........ :wacko:


----------



## svetayasofiya

I definitely did not have pizza for dinner tonight... :|





:rofl:


----------



## Vivienne

rottpaw said:


> YAY Anna on a great appt! Sorry they could not hear (or show you as Steph mentioned) the heartbeat, but don't worry. I only saw mine at that stage because of the scans; they can show you on the transvag scan but not hear it yet. The first time we heard ours was at 12 weeks, I think.
> 
> And yeah, on the deli meat - I don't eat Subway or cold cuts right now, but I've eaten things like Schlotzky's (not sure if you have that where you are, but they toast the sandwiches and they get pretty hot, so I felt okay with that one). Like Chris I've never had an issue before, but don't want to start now. I'm super paranoid about food poisoining LOL!
> 
> I'm hanging in there. Rough weekened with issues surrounding my Dad (he's declining fast and probably will not make baby's birth :cry:), but on a brighter note, we had our first baby shower Saturday and it was AWESOME. My girlfriends did an AMAZING job and it was so much fun. I really needed something to lighten my mood, so I am very thankful for all of them. If I can I will post some pictures later to share the fun!
> 
> Hugs to all!

Sorry about your dad Angela :cry:

I usually only have chicken on a Subway or go vege.


----------



## Vivienne

rottpaw said:


> Thanks Chris!
> 
> I don't have all the pics my friends took yet, but here are a couple of my favorites so far. The "diaper cake" (built out of diapers and toys, etc.) and the real cake, which I thought was sOOOOOO cute with the booties on top! It was delicious, too!

That is so cool!


----------



## Vivienne

First scan tomorrow, see what I have in there.:happydance:
Currently I am sweating my pants off in 28 degree Celsius weather with a big fan on and a lemon/lime drink in my hand. Perfect day to hang washing :hangwashing: but line is waaaaaaay down the end of the garden too far to walk today. :-({|=

:hug::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies for all the hugs and thoughts about my Dad. I'm just trying to take it one day at a time. It's just very hard, because we just lost my grandmother last month, and I'm closer to my Dad than anyone else in my family.

We actually have a couple of other showers coming up, which will help keep me distracted. Today is my shower at my office, which will be fun, then this weekend I have one in my hometown (mostly family, and family friends there). Then one more (hubby's coworkers) next weekend, and we hope we'll only have a couple things left to buy LOL! Hubby is about to stroke out over all the bills so far (for baby furniture, glider, etc.) We are blessed to have so many friends and loved ones and i really need things that lighten the mood these days, so I'm very thankful for all these little parties to enjoy. 

Then tomorrow is our next OB appt (checkup) and Friday we get our last planned ultrasound (35 week scan to check baby's position). I'm so excited to see our litle guy again and I hope they can tell me everything looks good. He's not moving around as much anymore (which they say is normal; he's probably 6+ pounds by now and running out of room in there) but I still worry over every litle thing. :wacko: I can't help it and won't feel "safe" till this little guy is safely here in my arms! Meanwhile I'm just trying to keep busy and keep my mind distracted, and there's plenty of stuff to do to that end!

Hope everyone is feeling well today! Chris, I am glad to hear the MS is leaving! Yay! 

And Anna, i can relate to the days spent in sweats. the worst of my MS was over the summer, and there were whole days I did not get out of my pajamas. 

Austin, I am so sorry you have to wear suits! Yuck! I know that tailored clothes don't leave a lot of room for "expansion" because most of my work clothes are tailored as well. That had to go out the window LOL. The best advice I can give you is do NOT feel bad if you want to start wearing maternity pants right away. They are sooooooo much more comfortable and once you switch you'll wonder why you ever spent another day in pants with no stretch LOL! They generally look exactly like your regular pants but they will be more comfy around the waist. So don't be afraid to try some! And yeah, on the b(.)(.)bs I had to go up a bra size almost immediately. A lot of that swelling and bloat will actually go away in second tri, but by then you'll be in comfy clothes anyway. 

Viv- It makes me laugh to read posts from friends down under. I also have a friend on here from South Africa and to hear you ladies talk about how hot it is, while most of our country is in a deep freeze, reminds me summer will come back around eventually! I'm actually thankful that it's winter here for my third tri, becuase I would be completely miserable if it was hot here. But it will be fun to see spring and summer when they come back around!

Okay ladies, I'm off to work in a few. Hugs and love to all!


----------



## rottpaw

PS Viv YAY on your scan! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Please share pics if they give you some!


----------



## pablo797

Code:

morning all from land of cold!! -29 this am when I got up, that's -33.8 celcius,so viv,i will trade you places any day of the week!! I know it's all relative, but damn i'm cold!! 

angela, yehh for all the showers! I have a secrete fear no one will throw me one. I am psyched for the 35 week scan you're so close!!! I am also relieved that you are still nervous. I keep thinking once I get to a certain point in this pregnancy I will stop worrying, but sounds like until their out and in your arms, you still worry. Also sad for your dad but if he is at peace then that's good. Did he get a chance to record the audio book? 

chris, 12 weeks!!!! Yeh!!! It will be nice to have the reassurance of the scan. I am sure all is fine but I am anxiously awaiting my 12 week scan too! I am so excited for you!! I asked my doctor about stool softner for constipation and she said it was ok, but aim for more dried fruit and fiber. Also I too have had a few headaches. Have blamed it on hormones and I took some tylenol too. Good luc and if you ask ur doctor about them let me know what he says. 

austingrl, I have not had to buy new clothes yet,but jeans and sweatshirts are much more forgiving. plus I have little boobs that have increased but i'm still a B cup. I feel for you. I say go maternity. I've heard the pants are awesome. How about skirts or anything with an empire waist? I feel your pain in the cocktail front. When I first found out I was pregnant friends came into town and we went out for a glass of wine. I told them I was too hung over from so much wine over christmas and that's why I wasn't drinking. I love a good vodka tonic at the end of the day! Only thing I can say is it does get easier. Although we went out for mexican the other day and the margueritas looked sooo good! 

vivienne, first scan today!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! Please put some of that heat in a bag and mail it to me!!! Take care of yourself in the heat, not good for baby to get too hot. 

AFM, just trying to stay warm and eat more healthy food. How is it that I feel crappy, so I eat thinking it will make me feel better. When that dosen't work, I eat something else hoping it will do the trick. In the end i'm stuffed and still feel like crap! 
have a good day!! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Dang, Anna! It was 16 when I drove to work this morning... and I thought that was cold!!! And I'm in Texas! Stay warm!

Viv - Can't wait to hear about your dr appt!!

I hear ya on the food front... On Sunday, I went a little nuts & made homemade lasagnas and King Ranch Chicken casseroles.... one of each for this week & 2 to freeze for later... I hate feeling full, but am really hungry, so am making the best of it!

Have a bit of a sore throat & a cold-ish, achey feeling... But don't know what is safe to take, so just drinking lots of water.... Any suggestions?

Bye everyone, stay warm (or cool!) ... lol...


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

I haven't been able to be on as much as I would have liked because work is kicking my ass. 

Angela - I am sorry to hear about your Dad. But keep faith and pray that he will be able to hang in until your son is born and yes, please let us know if he recorded the audio book. Also, it was good to hear your shower went well. Your cake looks delicious! (Anna - I have the same fear that no one will throw me a shower :-().

Viv - please update us on your scan

Svet - don't worry about your weight. 6 pounds is great! It means that you are averaging about a 1/2 pound a week, which isn't bad. I am at 21 weeks I am up to 15 pounds. I am praying that only gain about 10 more pounds total!

Austingurrl - I hear you on the boob front. I am now a 40 E (I started out a 38 DD). If you aren't ready to buy maternity clothes yet, there is always the rubberband around the button trick. I did that for a few weeks before just saying to hell with it because I was just too uncomfortable. I am now at the stage where I need to buy slip on sneakers because it is getting uncomfortable to bend over and put my shoes on :-(. On the cold front you can take Sudafed. Speaking of cold...

Pablo - I do not envy your weather. My parents are in Colorado and I get an update from them about the coldness. I am in So. Cal so most days it is about 70 degrees here. The Santa Ana winds are blowing here so my already congested nose is about to get worse due to allergies. I don't think I will ever not have to blow my nose...very frustrating. I still worry about each and every scan as well. 

AFM - I had a meeting with HR regarding my maternity leave. Everything seems cool. I am hoping to take about 4 1/2 months off which should be good. Monday and Tuesday, I had sort of the blues - I think all the stress of work finally hit me (along with being hormonal) and I seriously cried for most of both days. Yesterday, I didn't even want to get out of bed. My poor hubby didn't know what to do other than just hug me and call me throughout the day to see if I were ok. I am much better today though. I think crying released a lot of tension. 

Glad to hear that some of the m/s is subsiding! That is good news...now beware of abnormal hair growth in odd places...LOL

I hope everyone has a great and blessed day and I will check back periodically today to see if Viv has provided info on her scan 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

To all my Northern lasses keep warm it sounds like pure hell up there!! :hugs::hugs:
Had a scan, all good when "BOB" finally behaved himself and lay on his back after 30mins (had been lying on front then side, I had to jump about, go for a walk and empty my bladder after spending morning filling it!!!). Saw arms, legs (very long legs apparently, oh dear), perfect head and had good nuchal measurement from what she could get so I feel confident it's all ok. Feels a little more real now I have seen BOB. Will post pictures in a day or so, having them emailed from clinic.
Love to all :hugs:
PS Pablo how's the MS???


----------



## codegirl

Long legs are good... better than a fat head or broad shoulders :rofl: Legs just slide right on out :haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

codegirl said:


> Long legs are good... better than a fat head or broad shoulders :rofl: Legs just slide right on out :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

YAY Vivienne so glad all looks well!! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies for asking about Dad. He has not yet recorded the audio book and I'm starting to think he won't be able to :-( :cry: When we saw him Sunday he was in and out of consciousness. I think he has parts of the day (like when his meds wear off) where he's more awake and lucid, but I am not sure he feels up to it. It makes me so sad, because it was such a cool idea and I would LOVE to have that book for the baby. But, I'm having to make my peace with how quickly he's declining and just accept that he may not end up able to do it. :cry: I hope he's able to surprise me, but after seeing him this weekend I don't know. He's barely able to talk on the phone. He's fine to talk, but he falls asleep almost mid-sentence. 

Meanwhile, we're making it through the week here. The lovely ladies I work with threw me a terrific shower yesterday and I'm feeling SO loved, it's very sweet. We got tons of great things and it made my day! 

Please don't worry that no one will throw you a shower - you'll be amazed at how many people come out of the woodwork and offer. I was certainly surprised and never expected to have 4 showers - we ended up with one thrown by my lifelong best friend (in my hometown), one thrown here where I currently live by my local girlfriends, one thrown by my coworkers (and there again, very sweetly surprised me - 20 people actually came!) and then we have one that will be thrown by hubby's coworkers. So you'll be surprised; I know I was!  People don't usually ask until you're at least halfway along, if not farther, so don't let that worry you either, if no one asks right away. Just enjoy putting your registries together and envisioning how you want your nursery to look!

Okay ladies, I'm off for our checkup this morning. We meet the third of 3 possible docs who might actually handle our delivery, depending on who's on call. Hopefully my own doc will be around that day, but so far all the ones (well, both LOL) that we've met have been great, so I will feel comfortable with our care. I'm going to have several questions for her (starting with, "how fat can my ankles and feet ACTUALLY get, because I think we're hitting critical mass here" :rofl:) I always enjoy my appointments though, because it makes things feel like they're moving forward!

Austin - I would love your chicken casserole recipe! That sounds yummy and I love to cook! 

And for those who asked about tylenol, I took it a fair bit in first tri; had no choice. I have a bad disk in my neck and when that acts up, there is no choice but to take something or lay in the bed all day. Doc said it was fine. 

Happy Thursday all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies, can I join? :flower: My name is Chantal, I am 37, conceived baby girl Zoëlle when I was 36 and she is now 8 months old. TTC #2 right now! Looking for a thread on which I can feel at home and this might be the one?

Pumping at work right now but I will come back and read the whole thing top to bottom! In the meantime, congrats to all who are pregnant, and rottpaw sorry to hear about your dad :-(


----------



## codegirl

:hi: Chantal. Glad to see you've stopped by. This is a great group of women (I think) even though I don't post a lot, they are always warm and inviting :thumbup:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: Chantal! Welcome!


----------



## pablo797

chantel welcome!!!

missmuffett, i'm sorry work has been so stresful! I am glad you talked to your HR dept re: maternity leave. I want to take at least 6 weeks off but am affaraid I will meet with some resistance. Any suggestions?

vivienne, yeehhhh scan went well!! Since you're calling baby "bob" does that mean you think it's a boy? My MS comes and goes. Yesterday I was miserable all day, today is better. Thanks for asking, how's yours?

rottpaw, so sorry again about your dad. Sounds like you and he are in a good place despite how hard it must be. I am thinking of you and sending lots o hugs. 

AFM, nothing new to tell other than it's finally starting to warm up! xx anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow, I feel guilty............. you girls in the States have horrible mat leave. Anna- 6 weeks??? really????? What do they expect you to do with your child at 6 weeks? You're not even getting a full nights sleep then. 
I won't tell you how much I get...............................


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome Chantal! 

Chris, I am afraid to ask how much leave you get, though I have heard numbers from other Canadian friends that are amazing! We only get 6 weeks (paid) at my company for an uncomplicated vag delivery and 8-10 (depending on what your doctor will certify) for a c-section. But even that leave is only with a doctor certifying we are "temporarily disabled" and it only pays at 60% of our normal salary :wacko: Then, the first two weeks are unpaid entirely (we can use accrued PTO, if we have it, to get paid during that period). I even checked with my dr. today to see if there is any point at which they will certify me as needing to be out of the office (like, before the birth - assuming they don't literally expect me to go into labor at my desk!). She said no, because they would have to certify me as disabled in order for me to begin my leave, there is no "early leave" that the doctors can order unless I develop problems (which of course I hope i don't). So I'm currently planning to take off a week before my due date, but it'll be unpaid leave until the baby is born and then for 2 weeks after. GAH!! It's crazy!

And yeah, I do not know what "they" expect us to do with 6 week old infants (many of whom, these days, are actually born a few weeks early and thus may only be about 43 weeks "gestation" by the time they are 6 weeks old!) Some friends of ours just had their baby 3 weeks early and, at 3.5 weeks of age, she was still so fragile and tiny I could barely trust myself to hold her. I cannot imagine adding two and a half weeks to her age and then taking her to a day care or similar at that size. Thankfully her parents won't have to do that, and neither do hubby and I plan to put ours in child care at anything close to that age, but many people here have no choice if they can't afford to take the time off work. It's sad to me that 6 weeks is considered enough time for a new family to bond :-( 

Anna, you were asking about length of leave - in the US, assuming you work full time, your job is protected by the FMLA (Family Medical Leave Act) for up to 12 weeks, though all or some of that time may be unpaid (depending on your company's maternity leave policy). But I was glad to find out they can fire me if I want to take 12 weeks as long as I'm willing to do it unpaid. That's something, I guess! 

We had our OB checkup this morning and all is still well. Baby is doing fine. I thought it was interesting because twice she said "so stay pregnant till at least 37 weeks" and I thought to myself, are you saying you'll induce me or something after that time? This is a different doc than I usually see, but I'll be seeing my normal doc again for the remainder of my appointments. I'll ask her then what the doc meant. I would be more than happy if baby comes on his own anytime after 37 weeks, but would not want to be induced unless they think it's necessary. 

Ah well, I'm rambling again! Sorry! Hugs to all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey everyone!!! Thanks for making me feel welcome *hugs*

Sorry, don't know names yet, but rottpaw, I think the doc simply said that because at 37 weeks babies are considered term *hugs* Would there be a reason for which you'd need an induction? 

Ack mat leaves... Not everyone in Canada get the nice year off. I'm a doctor and only got 3 months off with my work place. Took an additional 4 months completely unpaid though. Couldn't fathom leaving a 12 week old (who came 1.5 weeks early) at home :cry: She's now 8 months old, I've been back at work for 1 month, and my hubby, Nathan, got parental leave from work so will be home with her until she's 15 months old. I hate leaving her in the mornings though :cry:

EDA: oh just saw your siggie, Angela! Nice to meet you


----------



## svetayasofiya

Well I am certainly not going to gloat, but we get 50 weeks (almost a year). I don't know the full details but it goes something like this: first 6 weeks 75% of your salary (although my employer will top it up to 100%)... then I think it dwindles to 75% for a bit, then 55% for quite a long time. :wacko: I am really scared how that is going to work, but we'll make do. 
I just think how the States does things medically is soooo wrong, right down from fully privatized healthcare to horrendous mat leave options. No wonder so many women just quit their jobs and become stay at home moms. Honestly, I wish I could afford to stay home until my kids go to school but it's just not reality.
I am a massive fan of the USA so don't get me wrong, it just amazes me how anyone has kids there with all the limitations.


----------



## codegirl

It almost killed me to leave E and I had almost a year off with him. I really don't know how you ladies in the US do it. I'm totally looking forward to my mat leave again, the less than 55% (I max out before getting to the full 55%) is hard financially but we did it before and we'll figure it out again.

Of course, my workplace is hell and at this point I would like to stay home forever, but maybe that will get old once I'm feeling better. If I'm really fortunate I'll find something p/t to go back to next year.


----------



## rottpaw

I am so jealous of your maternity leaves in Canada, even the 3 months! I'm looking at 4 more weeks of work here and every single day just kills me. I could be getting so much done (or RESTING :rofl:) if I could be at home, but there's no taking off early here it seems. I guess they really DO want me to go into labor at my desk! :wacko:

We can get 3 months "job protection" meaning they can't fire you during that 3 months, but it may be completely unpaid unless you have maternity benefits or disability. And it runs from whenever we leave the office (so, like I'm taking 1 week off early, I'd have protection for another 11 weeks if that makes sense). 

Thanks Chantal and that is so cool that you are a doc! Are you a specialist or a GP?


----------



## codegirl

Angela - that's so crazy. I've been extra fortunate since my workplace has excellent sick benifits so I've been off on sick leave/LTDI since August without having to use any mat leave. so I'll still get a whole year off on top of that.

Of course, being sick sucks and I would have rather had a healthy pregnancy but I'm so thankful that I had a position that has that kind of coverage.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Welcome Junebug! Nice to have you with us. 

Anna I am not sure about your company or CO, but in CA, what my HR person said is that when I first go out I have to use 5 days of sick time, then depending on your dr you can take 6-8 weeks of Maternity leave and the state pays a portion and then (at least my company) will pay the rest using vacation time. Then Angela is correct FMLA you can take up to 12 weeks, however your job is NOT safe if they are doing layoffs and your position is no longer necessary. For me, because I have so much vacation, the state will pay a portion and then my job will use more vacation and sick time to fill in the rest of my pay. There is a portion of time I can take that I would get money from the state, but not from my company. It was kind of confusing, but when I look at the chart it makes sense. I believe that with all my vacation and sick hours I will be able to take abut 4 to 4 1/2 months off for maternity leave and get my full salary... I think. 

Sorry that this was long and I hope it makes sense...


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Rottpaw and Codegirl...when did you start to actually "see/feel" your baby move? I still am only feeling it on the inside but haven't seen any kicks on the outside. I keep telling my hubby to put his hand on my belly, but he can't feel anything yet. I am starting to get nervous about it.


----------



## codegirl

I'm a heavyer girl and I'm pretty sure that DH started to feel my "indigestion" (what he calls the baby moving) at about 23 or 24 weeks.

Now you can actually SEE the alien moving around :haha: "Honey, that's some bad indigestion you have tonight" quote of DH after seeing my entire belly move :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Steph, 

as long as you feel it on the inside, all is well. I was surprised at how long it took before hubby could feel them from the outside (and even longer to "see" them from a few feet away). My dr. said that I should not worry even if *I* did not feel anything till 22 weeks, so as long as you are feeling things you're ahead of time. I would not stress. As baby gets stronger over the next 8 weeks or so, you will definitely be able to see and feel the movements. 

And as Code says, by the time you are into the 30+ weeks, you can watch your stomach tumble around like a scene from Alien! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I miss feeling baby movements :-( I felt Z for the first time at 17 weeks and DH (Nathan) felt her at about 24 weeks. He didn't have much patience for waiting with his hand on my belly so if he had done that he would have felt her much sooner :rofl:

Angela I'm a specialist, Medical Geneticist. My practice is mostly adult genetics (hereditary conditions) but my training was comprehensive in pediatric genetics and prenatal genetics (including counselling for infertility, and conditions involving the fetus). I love what I do but it makes me a VERY stressed "older" pregnant woman! :rofl:


----------



## Vivienne

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hello ladies, can I join? :flower: My name is Chantal, I am 37, conceived baby girl Zoëlle when I was 36 and she is now 8 months old. TTC #2 right now! Looking for a thread on which I can feel at home and this might be the one?
> 
> Pumping at work right now but I will come back and read the whole thing top to bottom! In the meantime, congrats to all who are pregnant, and rottpaw sorry to hear about your dad :-(

:flower: Welcome Chantal. What a tres belle name for your daughter


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> chantel welcome!!!
> 
> missmuffett, i'm sorry work has been so stresful! I am glad you talked to your HR dept re: maternity leave. I want to take at least 6 weeks off but am affaraid I will meet with some resistance. Any suggestions?
> 
> vivienne, yeehhhh scan went well!! Since you're calling baby "bob" does that mean you think it's a boy? My MS comes and goes. Yesterday I was miserable all day, today is better. Thanks for asking, how's yours?
> 
> rottpaw, so sorry again about your dad. Sounds like you and he are in a good place despite how hard it must be. I am thinking of you and sending lots o hugs.
> 
> AFM, nothing new to tell other than it's finally starting to warm up! xx anna

We call it BOB after episodes of Blackadder where they have a girl disguised a boy called bob, sort of a trans gender joke! I really don't know what's in there but as I got a lot of butt views from Bob yesterday I'm thinking it takes after it's dad so must be a boy!
MS still there sadly. I thought once I hit 12 weeks exactly I would wake up and it would be gone ha ha- wishful thinking. I still weigh less than I did before I got pregnant which I could stand to lose.
You are right about the coming and going of MS now I wish it would just go!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Vivienne! I love the Bob story, too cute!!!
I hope your MS goes AWAY!!! Mine was bad until 12 weeks, then it went away, but came back at 14 weeks full force :-( Was on anti-puke meds until I had her at 38.5 weeks. I'm really hoping the next pregnancy won't be as.... nauseating!


----------



## rottpaw

Chantal I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one still on nausea meds! I only take them overnight, as I seem to be okay when my blood sugar is normal (only seems to be a problem overnight and early morning, when I'm not eating). 

I can imagine that your medical background makes it harder to be pregnant at our age, just knowing all that can go wrong. But I also think it would be neat to know so much about the intricacies of pregnancy! Very cool! 

Viv honey I hope your MS goes away and stays gone!

Have just spent a few minutes (which is all I can handle at once right now LOL) trying to organize baby's closet and put some of the goodies we've received away. It seems there is a conspiracy among the manufacturers of baby products, to drive already-impatient pregnant women completely around the bend. I just spent fifteen minutes (seriously!) picking all the little plastic fasteners out of a fleece blanket that had been "stapled" together in 8 different places (where it was folded) using those little plastic things like price tags have. Cutting those little things and then trying to fish the very tiny pieces out of plush fleece was, and I'm not exaggerating here, exhausting! :rofl: I love all the gifts everyone's given us, but taking them out of their various packaging is a real exercise. Whew!

Okay hugs to all! I'm off to bed and up early for our ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning ladies!

Angela :rofl: Glad it's not just me who was frustrated with all the packaging. I remember trying to unpack baby socks and I swear EACH sock in the pack of 6 pairs was attached to the next one with those stupid little plastic fasteners. It took me so long to get them cut, and I had 3 packs like this!

I'm pumping at work right now. Which is really the only time during the day I have to check BnB. Just wanted to say, Zoë slept 8PM to 7AM this morning!!! :happydance: I haven't slept that long since August 2009 before I got pregnant (had severe insomnia starting first tri :-()

Hope everyone is having a nice day so far :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Chantal - :dance: about sleep, I can't wait to sleep again!!! (bad bad insomnia right now)


----------



## pablo797

wow lots happened since last post. Guess I hit a nerve. 

chantel,i find genetics facinating! I will definitely have some questions for you in a few weeks as 12 week scan comes and amnio sentisis (sp). 

thanks to all of you for your info re: maternity leave. You Canadian ladies have it made!!! Svet, you are right the u.s. leave system sucks! Espically for me. I work for a small company and the current company policy is sick leave after three years full time. Well i've only been full time for little over a year, so I have no sick leave or paid time off for the prregnancy or baby. Plus I am concerned FMLA won't cover us. According to what I read, FMLA applies to companies with 50 employees within a 50 mile radius. Our company has well over 50 employees but we're spread out between all the ski towns, not sure if there are 50 within 50 miles. I need to do some research. I am currently saving up enough to take at least 12 - 16 weeks off, because I am sure any leave will be unpaid. If the current job market were better I would quit when baby came and find another job. I am tempted to look for one now that has better benefits. Anyway a conundrum, just one more thing to worry about. A good girlfriend just stopped by and said,"of course you finally get what you want and everything gets so hard". Why is nothing ever easy? 

ok enough of my soap box, hope everyone is well and happy friday!!!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

:dohh:


Junebug_CJ said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Angela :rofl: Glad it's not just me who was frustrated with all the packaging. I remember trying to unpack baby socks and I swear EACH sock in the pack of 6 pairs was attached to the next one with those stupid little plastic fasteners. It took me so long to get them cut, and I had 3 packs like this!
> 
> I'm pumping at work right now. Which is really the only time during the day I have to check BnB. Just wanted to say, Zoë slept 8PM to 7AM this morning!!! :happydance: I haven't slept that long since August 2009 before I got pregnant (had severe insomnia starting first tri :-()
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice day so far :hugs:

It's definitely a conspiracy to drive us insane. Just for a set of onesies, they had three of them on one hangar system and each one was "stapled" to the others AND to the hangar at two different points each. GAH! 

Anna, I do hope you find that you are covered one way or ther other, but yes, our leave system here sucks. This year, after five years with my company, I should be entitled to three weeks' paid vacation. Except that now we have to accrue it per pay period (this is new to our company - last year and previous years, it was vested on January 1). So, becuase I'll be having this baby around March, I'll have accrued only about 4 days paid leave by the time I take off, and it won't continue to accrue while I'm out on disability. :grr: :growlmad: Figures!!

Chantal what pump system do you use (or prefer?) I am currently looking at which to buy.

Code, I understand the missed sleep! I tend to aggravate mine with my own worries - I will either not sleep well, or sleep soundly for a few hours (a miracle) and then wake up frantically wondering why I haven't felt baby move (duhhhh, I've been asleep!). Then, I'll start moving around to try to wake baby (poor thing!) to reassure myself. I'm sure he already thinks his mama is nuts!! :dohh:

So meanwhile, we had our (hopefully) last appointment with the perinatologist this morning. He is very pleased and said all looks well. My little chunky monkey (which may be his new nickname!) is 1 oz shy of SEVEN pounds. And I'm still not even 35 weeks till Sunday!!! :shrug: I'm starting to get just a _little _freaked out at the thought of a 9.5 pound baby (if he goes all the way to 40 weeks). But I can believe every single ounce of that weight because I swear I can feel the changes in my ability to move as he gets bigger. And he is getting bigger FAST - in just 12 days, he's put on a pound and 9 oz!! No wonder I'm eating like such a pig! :haha: At least that's what I'll blame it on!! 

Anyway, it's a rainy, cold day here. Hope everyone is staying well and staying warm and Viv, hope you are not too warm! 

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

angela, so glad last scan went well!! Can't believe he's so big!!! Better big and healthy though! You are so close and I am so jealous! Feels like it will be forever until i'm there. 

just did some research and found out FMLA is 50 employees in 75 mile radius. If that's the case then I should be ok as it will encompass both vail employees and Winter Park. Ok some of the stress is off. 

happy weekend! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Yes, definitely better that he be bigger and come later (at least till 40 weeks) than to small or too early! 

Glad to hear the news on the FMLA front! 

Happy weekend to all; tomorrow we go home for the shower in my hometown and to visit my Dad, then I should be back online Sunday. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

About to head to a meeting, but wanted to wish you a safe trip Angela and I hope that you have a nice visit with your Dad. 

Anna - Glad to hear you may have good news about FMLA

Everyone else I hope you have a great day. I will sign on later today if I have time. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela, have a safe trip and a nice visit with your dad :hugs: I have the Ameda Purely Yours which is a dual electric (both boobs at once) and thanks to the PumpEase band (which secures the cups in place and allows for hands-free pumping, I do work while pumping (while at the hospital) and knit while pumping while at home  Great news for baby!!! Have fun at your shower too!

Anna, great news for FMLA!

Terri, I hear you about the insomnia :-( I had first tri insomnia (was able to sleep only 2-3 hours per night), then slept OK in second tri (but still only 5 hours per night), then in third tri I had... mechanical difficulties to prevent a good night's sleep! :wacko: Hope you're able to get some naps in during the day :hugs:

Have a nice weekend everyone! May pop by to see if anyone else is online :kiss:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a good Friday... We had a snow day here in Texas today, in TEXAS... it just doesn't happen here that often! 

Anna - DH & I love Breckenridge... I wish I could live somewhere and try out the cold weather for a season... Will NOT likely be enjoying Aug/Sept in Texas this year... 

You girls that have sleep issues... I can imagine that would be awful! So hard to feel good when you're tired...

Angela - Safe travels!

AFM - Feeling good... happy to have made the 6 week mark! Just waiting... and waiting... It's hard! Eating like a horse and still no MS... which kind of makes me worry... I know its fairly normal to have none, but still....


----------



## codegirl

A 9.5 lb baby isn't sooo big (speaking as one that pushed out a 9lb 6oz baby the first time) :haha)


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Code I am not worried so much about pain during, as I'm planning epidural, but I'm worried about lasting pelvic and bladder repercussions LOL! Scary thought!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies for the travel wishes, and Chantal, on the pumps, thanks for the recommendation. That's one I have been considering and we just found out it may be covered by our insurance. Woohooo! If not, we can get a susbidy from hubby's company on a comparable medela model.

Baby is kicking up a storm today, but then again, I've been eating like a pig all day today. I feel completely disgusted with myself but still hungry LOL! I guess it is his way of thanking me for the steady stream of calories, because he does not seem to have any trouble storing them as baby fat LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww pudgy newborn cheeks are sooooo cute ;-)
Yes I found this pump is essentially the same quality as the equivalent Medela model but cheaper! I have 2: one at home and one at the office. Just because with my severe mommy brain I was bound to forget the one at one time or the other and have my boobs explode on me :rofl:


----------



## svetayasofiya

WOW what a lot of activity!!! I don't know, maybe it's something in the water but everyone seems to be having large babies these days. I suppose our bodies wouldn't create something we couldn't handle. I wish you all wonderful and easy deliveries :thumbup:

Angela- have a great weekend away and give your dad lot's of hugs and kisses. :hugs: 

Junebug- awesome to be able to pump at work. Not sure how that would function at my office, :wacko: lol

Pablo- try not to stress about time off. Not to be all pollyanna but life has a way of working out. Even though I get 50 weeks, I still worry about how we'll manage without the bulk of my salary, but I am putting some money away now and I just have to have faith that it will be fine. 

Viv- hope your ms goes away soon. 

Austin- hope you don't ever have to deal with ms!!! Don't worry if you are not feeling nausea. Just consider yourself one of the lucky ones!!! Congrats on 6 weeks!

AFM, not much knew to report. I have been relatively nausea free now for a couple weeks. Still gag at dinner sometimes though. :shrug: My boobs are on a growth spurt this week I think, as is my bump. We should all post our bumps!!! I'll do my 12 week on Sunday and see. Sleeping is getting better for me YAY. Although I think I have a UTI. :growlmad: Guess I will find out at the docs Monday. Bladder kind of hurts when I empty it and my urine has been cloudy on and off the last couple days. I am getting very emotional and cry now at the drop of a hat. Just thinking I'll be 12 weeks on Sunday gets me all welled up. I am so ready to see my baby Monday, I am going to be such a mess. :cry: Fx'd everything is fine!!!

Hope I didn't miss anyone!!! Hope you all have a great weekend. I'll try to pop in once and again. xo


----------



## codegirl

rottpaw said:


> LOL Code I am not worried so much about pain during, as I'm planning epidural, but I'm worried about lasting pelvic and bladder repercussions LOL! Scary thought!

pelvic pain post Edward I did not have.... bladder repercussions on the other hand....

but I sort of knew that my bladder was going to be shot because of things that happened WHILE I was pregnant with Edward. I don't think it was so much getting him out that wrecked it, but him bouncing on it for months (he could make me pee my pants by stretching, how nice is that??)


I had to pump at work in the stantionary closet... now nice is _that_?


Edward just got out of the bath and said (while being held in his towel by DH) "Daddy put me in my bed NOW" :cloud9: I think he's tired :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww I love Edward :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Peekaboo, may I join you too?!:happydance: 

I'm pretty early. In fact, I'm confused as to how far along I am. I have had symptoms since middle of last week which seems pretty early to have these side affects. My belly got harder, nausia, headaches, boobies. The past three days meat makes me sick :shrug: We bd'd a few days prior to IUI and then had the IUI. I suppose we'll find out soon enough with our beta appointment on monday.:thumbup:

Anyone find they can't bare to eat meat?! I'm usually a meat person.


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah WELCOME and I am SO happy to see you here!! Congratulations my sweet friend!! 

Your symptoms sound right on track to me. The first thing I went off (even before testing BFP) was coffee, but yes, quickly followed by meat. I'm normally a carnivore so I was surprised, but the only thing I could eat was chicken. And I couldn't be responsible for cooking it unless I sauteed or cooked it in a pan on the stove - no boiling it or anything. Too gross looking. But thankfully i could eat chicken, because that and milk were pretty much my only protein sources for first tri. 

:hugs:

ETA - I *quickly* became sick (like beginning day 29 LOL). So don't be surprised if you are already nauseated. Hopefully it won't last long for you, but it is a good sign with hormone levels. 

Well ladies we are back from our visit home. Had another fantastic shower, and received the most gorgeous handmade baby blanket from one of my best friends. So sweet! 

Then visited with Dad and, while he's as comfortable as possible, I'm afraid it's probably not long now :-( :cry: However, he's so miserable like this that I can't wish for him to continue living in that condition. He'll be going to a much better place at home with the Lord, and I can't think selfishly anymore and hope he lives even one more week or month in the condition he's in. If he was fully cognizant I know he would tell us he doesn't want this prolonged (he said it often enough before he got sick). So I am very sad to know we will lose him soon, but I also know the moment he leaves this earth, he'll be going to a wonderful Heaven so I can be thankful for that. 

So today we're home (first weekend day home in a loooong time) and need to get caught up on things like a grocery store run, house cleanup and organizing/putting some of these baby gifts away. I'm diving into that project now. If you don't hear back, send help!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Happy Sunday, Girls!

Chris - Happy Week 12!! Looking forward to hearing about your appt! Sorry to hear about the UTI... I, too suffer from them and they are NOT FUN... Really hoping to not have one for the next few months... Please share what your doc advises on how to treat... I used to take this wonderful OTC stuff called Cystex, but have no idea if would be ok when pg...

Rebekah - Yay! So glad to see you here!!! Funny thing about the IUI/cycle dates... I did the injex & back-to-back IUI's, so my "OV/trigger" shot date was very early, like cycle day 10 for me, as the drugs stimulated me VERY quickly... so, I was "officially" week 4 very early on... so much so that the "starting date" of my pregnancy is BEFORE my last full period... go figure... But I digress... Once you have your beta test, I know you will feel so much better... keep us posted! :thumbup:

Angela - Glad you had a good visit! Love hearing about all of your showers... I cannot imagine what a tough time you're having now and sounds as though you have loads of friends and loved ones around you... Enjoy your day at home! Its hard to travel so much and if you're like me, you'll feel oh so much bette when your own "nest" is in order!

AFM - Still no nausea, no issues other than a low-grade persistent headache. I believe it is related to allergies, though.... I'm just so hungry that I am eating all the time! What to do? I want to eat right, but don't want to be one of those gals who uses it as an excuse to scarf up any food around me! :wacko:

Otherwise, doing good & feeling pretty good... Hope all of you are doing well also!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Rebekah!!!! Welcome!!!! :happydance: I too had nausea really bad before I even tested! Started around 10 dpo and lasted for a couple weeks... stopped for a bit and started again around 6 weeks and last through until about 9 weeks. Good sign :thumbup: My major food aversions were chicken and vegetables. I was fine with beef, but chicken and veggies (particularly salad) made me gag soooo badly. All is good now. I am so excited for you!! Happy and healthy 9 months my friend! :hugs:

Angela- So sorry about your dad. I am glad you are getting to see him often. I know this can't be easy, but I suppose the sooner he goes to heaven the less he will have to suffer. :hugs: There are no words, but we're all here for you support. xo

Austingurrl- lol at the eating! Consider yourself luck I guess. Not everyone gets morning sickness. If you are worried about eating too much, just try to make wise choices. Easier said than done I know.

AFM- 12 weeks today!!! :yipee: Seems really unreal. Especially now that I am entering the stage of my pregnancy where I don't really feel pregnant. :wacko: Very excited and anxious for my scan tomorrow. Fingers tightly crossed that everything will be ok.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies!!

Angela, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad but your right about one thing, He WILL be in a much better place where there are no more tears, no more pain, no more sickness. What helped us grasp "HEAVEN" was the book by Randy Alcorn called Heaven. It will really help you through your emotions and share what heaven is like. It helped me with Jacksons passing. I really stopped fearing heaven and fearing that it was final. THEY Are the ones who are or in your dads case WILL be HOME. We're the ones in a temporary home here on earth.

Not sure if you heard me say this, but "to be absent from the body is to be present from the Lord" helped me a great deal. If you look up in a concordance "to be absent from the body", it means to immigrate. "To be with the Lord" means to be in ones HOMELAND. 

When you look at the whole picture it is SO comforting. It means things are NOT FINAL, we'll see them again in heaven. It's the loss we feel when they leave us behind that's the hardest to get through. In time the sting will get better, but you'll start to lean on the legacy dad left behind and the memories you have. :hugs:

Austin, that's my dilemma, I think I'm farther along that I figured. My IUI was the 17th and I must have gotten pregnant right away because the week after I started feeling sick. If I read the book correctly I may be week three or maybe even 4 but I think it's pushing it. I thought I was at week two from date of ovulation. :wacko: I'm all confused.

Svet, YAY!! That's an exciting milestone. I love the scans, I love hearing the heartbeats even more. It's such a blessed bonding time for mommy and baby.

As for the nausia, yes, I'm having nausia. No actual sickness though.

Last night I had a rough night though. I couldn't sleep and finally got to sleep around 6am. I felt a pulling in my lower back. I feel as though everything is happing the opposite parts of my body. I have a tipped uterus and with Jackson I also felt pressure in my lower back. It makes me feel as though I have to have a bm all the time. Sorry for the tmi. :rofl: Anyways, it feels like stretching instead of my belly in my lower back area. Anyone getting the same type of lower back stretching??

So glad to be here with you ladies. I'm looking forward to sharing the exciting milestones with you all. It helps to have this group because we're not telling family and close friends. I like our little group from 35+. I couldn't think of any group of women more fitting to experience this with. :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah, thank you for your always-uplifting words and hugs! I will be praying for your beta test today - please let us know when you get the results!

Chris, prayers coming for your scan as well! So exciting (and nerve wracking, I know!) Please let us know how it goes!

Austin - thanks so much and yes, the showers and things really do help me keep some perspective. I spent several hours yesterday doing baby's laundry and organizing the items we've received, and that was fun. our little guy will be completely spoiled before he even arrives - we've been given so many awesome things!

So meanwhile, in true Monday fashion (I hate Mondays!) I have come down with a cold. Bleh! I made it 35 weeks without once getting a respiratory bug and NOW I get one??? I'm so bummed because I cannot sleep well anyway right now, let alone tossing and turning with a head cold. But oh well. Right now I have to just take one day at a time. I really, really hope I'm well before anything happens with my Dad's situation, but he was not doing well at all this Saturday, so I don't know. I do know that it's all out of my control at this point. All I can do is rest as much as possible (which I didn't really do yesterady and I think I overdid it a bit). So today it is rest and more rest. Not even going into work. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling great with as little ms as possible! 

Hugs all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah!!!!! YAY I am sooooo happy and excited for you. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I will keep you in my prayers and know that you will have good news later today after your Beta appointment. I couldnt go meat for like the first 6 weeks! My husband (who is a chef) grilled some Filet Mignon and I ate 2 bites before promptly throwing it up. Now, I am good with anything though chicken I eat in moderationsomething about the texture gets to me. 

Angela  I am sorry to hear about your Dad I know it must be hard. :hugs: I am glad that you had a great shower and are getting all the things that you need. You must post a photo of your nursery soon!:flower:

AustinGurrl  Dont worry about not having nausea and if you are hungry eat! Your appetite will probably start to settle down around week 12 or 13. Mine is just starting to pick back up.

Chris  Congrats on 12 weeks! Your scan is going to go great. You will also be in my prayers and I look forward to hearing your scan news:thumbup:

Codegirl, Junebug, and Anna I hope that you had great weekends and are doing well! :hugs:

AFM  Husband cooked for our churchs annual Super Bowl party yesterday (YAY PACKERS!!!!!) and I ate like a pig! Had a hotdog, then went back about an hour later and had a hamburger, and then later had a hot link, and thought about eating some chicken (but didnt)! Around 9pm that night, I ate a slice of leftover pizza. :munch:

Work is starting to settle down, but I am sooooo tired like all the time. On a positive note, two different friends offered to throw me a baby shower so I am feeling better about that. 

Anyway, I hope this is great week for us all and I am so glad that more of us from TTC 35+ are coming over! It is like reuniting with family :hug::friends::hug::hug::friends:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Thanks for the encouragement, Miss Muffett... I hope no one get's me wrong, I am *fine* to not have to deal with MS... Sounds awful and my heart goes out to you gals who have been dealing with it! 
Yay for you & getting your shower!!! 

Just trying to watch what I eat and not eat entire bags of tortilla chips & queso whilst watching the Super Bowl, etc... lol... But I figure, hey, I'm not drinking beer with it, so how bad can it be, right?

Hopefully good news! Weekly blood draw this morning showed rising levels of hcg to 53,000 and progesterone at 80.1 on my own! No supplements for the past week. I have no idea, but nurse says looks good & will schedule a scan next week! 

Not to be a nervous nelly - but is there any reason to be concerned with higher levels of hcg? 

I really should stay off of google....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

I went in for my beta and progesterone testing. All is well. Beta is 470 and progesterone is 29.9.

I seem to be 4 weeks.

We could use continued prayer throughout this pregnancy. I'm noticing a whole lot of "clinical" attitude with the medical team. Even after finding out the excellent results, the nurse made a comment that we couldn't "make sure the baby is alright" through ultrasound until beta numbers are up to 5000. I'm not sure when I go to the High Risk Perinatal Center. I'm just noticing they're trying to keep a level head maybe because of our second trimester loss?? Either way, I kept thinking, can you give me a break?! We got REALLY excellent news that not only we're pregnant, but that the numbers are good and your already stand-offish. :wacko::shrug: The idea is NOT to freak out the first trimester. I wish you'd be slightly positive and give me a little bit of hope on your end.:dohh:

At any rate, Gods hand is in this WHOLE miracle again, I'm not putting my trust in medical staff or medicine, I'm putting total confidence in God who will be glorified in this situation. 

Angela, so sorry you have a cold. I'd tell you to take vitamin C. Echinacea and goldenseal but I know Echinacea and goldenseal are contraindicated for pregnancy. So it's basically waiting it out. I'm glad you took a "mental health and physical day". You NEED the rest and relaxation with all the stress around you. Praying God would just give you peace of mind and spirit as well as renewal on your day off. Get well soon!

Austin, sounds like your labs are great!

missmuffet, your party eating sounded hillarious. Baby was hungry mommy!!


----------



## pablo797

I go away for a few days and holy cow!!!

First. . . MA welcome!!! This has been such a long journey for you I wish you all the best with this pregnancy. I know what you mean by the medic' staff. Everyone treated my pregnancy so blasay (sp). And I was like, " this is huge, don't be so negative, i've waited two years for this!!!". I also am having trouble with meat on and off. There was one particular nasty pork loin incident. I was just thinking I could be vegetarian this pregnancy if it wern't for cheese burgers and pizza. Mine comes and goes along with the nausea an fatigue. Some good days,some bad. So glad the numbers were so good today!!!

chria, thanks for the perspective, you are right, everything will work out. I saw my acupuncturist and she said it's funny how people become pregnant then compicate their lives more, new house, new car, baby stuff,etc. What you need to do is the opposite, make life as simple as possible. So I am chillin out, or trying at least. How did your scan go today????

rottpaw, so sorry about your dad, but you and he ar both in a good place with this illness. I think your perspective is great but I know it will be so hard. We are here for you! As for the showers . . . Yeh more baby stuff. So sweet of all your friends and famly. 

austin, yeh 6 weeks!!! Celebrate every mile stone! I do a little happy dance at the end of each week. 

missmuffett, two showers!!! So nice of your friends. I am sorry you are so tired. Maybe time for a mental health day. 

AFM, feeling pretty good these days. It's weird, I am really looking foreward to 12 week scan. I knew not to be too freaked out when they didn't hear heart beat last week, but still, it would be reasuring. Espically since I feel as if morning sickness is letting up bit, I don't "feel" pregnant. Oh well two weeks from today is scan, not much I can do now. Besides every time I think Ms. is letting up i'm hit with a horrible day. 

I think that's all. Hope everyone had a good weekend. Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies, 

I am feeling pretty miserable today with the cold, plus almost-9-months aches and pains, and the news today that Dad has basically stopped eating :-( We are trying to decide if and when we should try to go up in the next couple days to be there. The whole situation just breaks my heart and I am doubly upset to now be sick on top of everything. 

However, I am so glad to hear Rebekah got great news on her numbers! Did i miss a post or has anybody heard from Chris about her scan today?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I haven't heard. Thank you for the excitement on my numbers. I'm trying to get excited to spite the debbie-downer the office has been. I feel like they're waiting for something to go wrong. :cry:

I'm so sorry your going through this at all Angela. It breaks my heart. The cold makes sense as you've been under quite alot of stress. Your immune system has slowed down. Doug and I will continue to pray for you over the next several days/weeks. You sound as though your taking things well, but I know it still hurts alot. I'm confident that God will be there with you even now when you find it the hardest to stand. Praise God that He can bare our burdens and we can lay them down at His feet! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Rebekah and you are definitely right - God is going to have to carry me through all this, but I know He will and He will be with Dad as well. Thank you for your prayers and please keep them coming! 

And I am VERY excited for your numbers and it sounds like all is well so far! Try not to let their office get you down. I got a little bit of that same feeling when my FS's office was checking my numbers at the beginning, and I think they are just cautious. I remember thinking to myself "I feel so sick that something is definitely going right" from a pregnancy perspective. Try not to let it worry you and just enjoy each day! We are praying for you guys too! 

As for me today, I am still miserable with this cold, but did actually get a bit of rest last night. Today i will try to rest up again and eat lots of chicken soup. 

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

rottpaw, a cold sucks! I've read somewhere that while pregnant you are more susceptible to illness because your immune system is suppressed a little so it won't attack the fetus. I am sorry for the timming. Your dad is so lucky to have such a carring and devoted daughter. Much love and hugs for the next few days. We are alll here for you!


I have not heard from chris re: scan. Am anxious to hear how it went. 

AFM, well, I feel pregnant today. Crazy this cycle. Hope everyone else is well!!! Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Angela... sorry you are going through this. xo

Rebekah- I know what you mean about the whole 'clinical' attitude. When I went in for my 8 week appt. it was such a waste of time. It's like they don't even consider you pregnant until you've reached 12 weeks which is just ridiculous. Anyways, don't let there attitude get to you, it's a very exciting time and you most definitely are pregnant! Great numbers!!!

Anna- my ms subsided around 9-10 weeks. I definitely don't feel pregnant right now. It's actually a great feeling! Don't worry about the HB, at my 12 week appt. yesterday they couldn't hear the HB either and of course that had me worried even though I _know_ it's not guaranteed before like 15 weeks or so. Which leads me to...

My scan!!! It was amazing!!! Bouncing little baby with strong heartbeat!!! Baby measured properly to date and the tech said everything looked good. We have pictures so I will post them when I get home tonight or you can check out my journal, as I posted them there last night.

Busy day at work, so I better get going, just wanted to update my lovely ladies. Hope everyone has a great day!! xo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna! we posted at the same time! :haha:


----------



## codegirl

Morning Ladies

baby is estimated at 6 1/2 lbs (+-1 lb either way) at the ultrasound yesterday. Growth is right on the growth chart and fluid is still high side of normal so dr.s are still happy :dance: Induction avoidance here I come :haha:

I have to meet with an actual OB next week to "discuss" induction, uck. For someone that's not big on medical intervention I can't seem to avoid it :dohh:


----------



## pablo797

quick up-date, I just poped my head into other thread and saw a post from vivkyd that she and her baby girl Hero are doing well. Baby is still on feeding tube, but you can read all about it on other thread.


----------



## pablo797

crap, ok posting at same times . . 

chris, yehhh!!!!! But I am confused, if they couldn't hear the heartbeat could the see it??? I am so happy all is wel!!! Mine is in a week and a half and so excited! 

codegirl, hope all goes well. I am hoping no induction for you. How are you feeling? 

ok last post today promise!! Just bored at work really.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Well at my doctor's appt she tried to hear it with the doppler, but my uterus was tucked back she said. The ultrasound is just visual (no sound) so we could see the HB, pumping strong!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you guys for all the hugs! They definitely help! 

Chris, isn't it fun to see the heartbeat? We also saw ours before we could hear it. Amazing. I think the first time we actually heard it was at our 12 week, maybe. I am pretty sure it was once we got to the OB; our first 9-10 weeks of care were with the RE/FS. 

Anna, don't worry, you'll be able to see it on the scan even if you can't hear it yet! So exciting! And I am sorry you are having a bad MS day. I found that mine definitely cycled around; some days were definitely worse than others. 

Code, that sounds like a good size! Remind me why they are saying you might need to be induced - is it the GD? 

Rebekah, do they check your beta again tomorrow? Seems like mine was checked every couple days there for a week or so. 

:hugs: to all. I've had some soup and now I'm heading for a nap!


----------



## codegirl

It's because of GD. I was "early diagnosis" so they really really don't like someone like me to go past 39 weeks although through my logic and questions I've almost got them convinced to let me go the full 40. Of course, that's assuming that all my testing continues to show up normal.

They worry about placental degridation, specially because I was so early diagnosis and had to go on insulin so early. But I also know now what happens to my sugars if that happens and I have weekly tests to check so I'm not as concerned about it getting a point that puts the baby at risk before I would contact someone.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies! Taking a break to pump at work and catch up!

Yay for good 12 week scans and for awesome HCG levels!!! I remember mine were really high too when I was pregnant with Zoëlle and my OB warned me it could be twins. Didn't turn out to be though and was just a variation of normal in the end.

Angela so sorry to hear your dad is not eating today :-( And that you're sick... I hope he feels better tomorrow, and that your cold doesn't last long. I kept getting cold after cold last year when pregnant with Z, yes your immune system needs to tone it down a bit so that it doesn't recognize the baby as being "foreign" to your body. It sucked though :-(

Terri great weight!!! Can't believe you're so close, so excited for you to meet your LO!

AFM: Zoë slept wonderfully Thursday through to Sunday night, full 12 hours non-stop. Then of course last night, she was up to nurse at 4:30AM, when I have to be up early to come to work :dohh: At least she's trending toward sleeping though OUR nights, which is nice... AND I got 4 nights in a row of 8 hours uninterrupted sleep!!!

We're delaying by 1 month our TTC plans: we'll be going to Switzerland for 2 weeks in August (combination holiday and conference for me) and I don't want to be more than 20 weeks pregnant when we go. So we'll start TTC'ing beginning of April instead of now. Just to err on the side of caution!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Tuesday!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Thank you guys for all the hugs! They definitely help!
> 
> Chris, isn't it fun to see the heartbeat? We also saw ours before we could hear it. Amazing. I think the first time we actually heard it was at our 12 week, maybe. I am pretty sure it was once we got to the OB; our first 9-10 weeks of care were with the RE/FS.
> 
> Anna, don't worry, you'll be able to see it on the scan even if you can't hear it yet! So exciting! And I am sorry you are having a bad MS day. I found that mine definitely cycled around; some days were definitely worse than others.
> 
> Code, that sounds like a good size! Remind me why they are saying you might need to be induced - is it the GD?
> 
> Rebekah, do they check your beta again tomorrow? Seems like mine was checked every couple days there for a week or so.
> 
> :hugs: to all. I've had some soup and now I'm heading for a nap!

No there checking next monday a week from when I had the first one done. I'm really getting frustrated with the clinical aspect. I had to call her to find out if I go to the high risk center and she said I have several weeks before they do that. SEVERAL? They have to do a cerclage dummy at 13 weeks. Someone has to monitor my insulin pump too because my endochrinologist won't "touch me" his words because of lawsuit. So I HAVE to see the perionatologist. :shrug: I'm waiting to hear from her tomorrow when she asks the Dr. Hopefully they'll be scared with the monitoring of the insulin pump and send me earlier than they usually would. I think between both establishments, maybe I'll get better care this time around by someone.:dohh::shrug::growlmad:

Svet, thanks for your comment. I REALLY appreciate your encouragement and love dear friend.

Congrats Codegirl. :happydance: A heads up. With my last son, the first thing the OB told me was that they'll have to automatically do a c-section because they baby would be too big. BEFORE he even knew what the baby's size was going to be.

My thought is they LIKE to induce or schedule c-sections because it gets them home in time for dinner. Dr.'s no longer LIKE to wait for women to birth naturally and vaginally. In fact, ask the floor how often they perform natural births and you may get plenty of the medical staff saying none.

While I had my pump placed last pregnancy there was a women with diabetes who had her baby TO TERM (she put her foot down) NATURALLY without a c-section. He was a 12lb baby. She didn't even have an epesiotomy. So there's my answer to some of the issues pertaining to quick birthing. In many cases, inducing is harder on the mother and baby. It hurts more and makes it a little bit harder for baby to attatch right after giving birth. For me, I don't mind doing it if it's in my babies best interest, but if I'm doing it because they're pushing me...NO WAY!! If there is no proof or cause I'm allowing my baby to come naturally.


----------



## pablo797

Angela and Chris, thanks for the clarification! I was really confused! 

Junebug, I was in Geneva last winter. Wonderful place hope you enjoy your conference, in the mean time will you still hang out with us???

I have a question to put out there . . . about a month ago I got a call from a girlfriend who has been ttc #2 for years now (several IUI and failed IVFs). We talked at length about ttc and how hard it is, but at the time I wasn't telling anyone, so I went along with the conversation and didn't say anything about being pregnant. Then last week I got a package in the mail of all these books on ttc from this friend. I called her the next day and since we often play phone tag ( she is a mom and a professor) I left a message about how great it was to get the books, but that I had some good news that we no longer needed the books and that we were about ten weeks pregnant. I apologized for not saying anything during our previous conversation, but we weren't telling anyone yet. So it's been about a week and I haven't heard back from her yet.(No call no text). I don't know if she's just busy. She may need some time to process the news given her own struggles with ttc (we've all been there!). Or is she pissed I didn't say anything when we last talked? Any advice???? I feel like you do when you're in high school and have called a boy but he hasn't called you back. I'm wondering if she got the message? Should I call her again??? Think I'll wait it out for a few more weeks, but any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks for the ear . . . Anna


----------



## codegirl

Mommy's Angel said:


> No there checking next monday a week from when I had the first one done. I'm really getting frustrated with the clinical aspect. I had to call her to find out if I go to the high risk center and she said I have several weeks before they do that. SEVERAL? They have to do a cerclage dummy at 13 weeks. Someone has to monitor my insulin pump too because my endochrinologist won't "touch me" his words because of lawsuit. So I HAVE to see the perionatologist. :shrug: I'm waiting to hear from her tomorrow when she asks the Dr. Hopefully they'll be scared with the monitoring of the insulin pump and send me earlier than they usually would. I think between both establishments, maybe I'll get better care this time around by someone.:dohh::shrug::growlmad:
> 
> Svet, thanks for your comment. I REALLY appreciate your encouragement and love dear friend.
> 
> Congrats Codegirl. :happydance: A heads up. With my last son, the first thing the OB told me was that they'll have to automatically do a c-section because they baby would be too big. BEFORE he even knew what the baby's size was going to be.
> 
> My thought is they LIKE to induce or schedule c-sections because it gets them home in time for dinner. Dr.'s no longer LIKE to wait for women to birth naturally and vaginally. In fact, ask the floor how often they perform natural births and you may get plenty of the medical staff saying none.
> 
> While I had my pump placed last pregnancy there was a women with diabetes who had her baby TO TERM (she put her foot down) NATURALLY without a c-section. He was a 12lb baby. She didn't even have an epesiotomy. So there's my answer to some of the issues pertaining to quick birthing. In many cases, inducing is harder on the mother and baby. It hurts more and makes it a little bit harder for baby to attatch right after giving birth. For me, I don't mind doing it if it's in my babies best interest, but if I'm doing it because they're pushing me...NO WAY!! If there is no proof or cause I'm allowing my baby to come naturally.

Some dr. do like to induce or schedule a c-section but I have learnt over the years since my first pregnancy about saying "no". I've been reading lots on all the issues and think I have a fairly good understanding on when it might be necessary and when I'll be saying "nope".

My induction was hard last time and I won't opt for it again if I have a choice. That being said, I also won't put my baby at risk.

I won't ever say yes to a scheduled c-section because of GD though. There might be other reasons that this is necessary, but I just don't see it for my particular pregnancy.

What I am hoping for is that because my Baby Dr. refered me to this OB, that this OB won't be an induction/c-section pusher. They have been really good so far at getting me in front of specialists that seem to have the same philosiphy as they do, which is to try and do everything as natural as possible without risking momma and baby.

Last time the Dr. stayed in my birth room for over 4 hours without leaving because E wasn't recovering from each contraction like she would like. They are super Dr. and I'm very please so far with my care. :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

MA, we posted at the same time, seems to be my m.o. today. I think you are right to be an advocate for your own health. My ob didn't want to see me until 10-12 weeks and I basically insisted given my age and that I'm on a medication that I wanted monitored. Plus so many issues can arise. What if I weren't educated about nutrition and wasn't taking a prenatal vitamin and folic acid? By 12 weeks the ability to prevent downs or other early birth defects via diet and vitamins would be too late!!! They never asked me if I was taking a prenatal or any vitamins. Just wanted to see me at 12 weeks. I get that there are things that can go wrong that are un-controlable, but there are a lot of things new moms need to know. Plus I was / am on a medication, like you, that needs monitoring. They never asked me if i was on any medication, just see you at 12 weeks!!! So I demanded to be seen. As always be an advocate for your own health and good luck with the struggle!! 

Promise last post of the day, wow I'm chatty today. 

Vivienne, how are you??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> No there checking next monday a week from when I had the first one done. I'm really getting frustrated with the clinical aspect. I had to call her to find out if I go to the high risk center and she said I have several weeks before they do that. SEVERAL? They have to do a cerclage dummy at 13 weeks. Someone has to monitor my insulin pump too because my endochrinologist won't "touch me" his words because of lawsuit. So I HAVE to see the perionatologist. :shrug: I'm waiting to hear from her tomorrow when she asks the Dr. Hopefully they'll be scared with the monitoring of the insulin pump and send me earlier than they usually would. I think between both establishments, maybe I'll get better care this time around by someone.:dohh::shrug::growlmad:
> 
> Svet, thanks for your comment. I REALLY appreciate your encouragement and love dear friend.
> 
> Congrats Codegirl. :happydance: A heads up. With my last son, the first thing the OB told me was that they'll have to automatically do a c-section because they baby would be too big. BEFORE he even knew what the baby's size was going to be.
> 
> My thought is they LIKE to induce or schedule c-sections because it gets them home in time for dinner. Dr.'s no longer LIKE to wait for women to birth naturally and vaginally. In fact, ask the floor how often they perform natural births and you may get plenty of the medical staff saying none.
> 
> While I had my pump placed last pregnancy there was a women with diabetes who had her baby TO TERM (she put her foot down) NATURALLY without a c-section. He was a 12lb baby. She didn't even have an epesiotomy. So there's my answer to some of the issues pertaining to quick birthing. In many cases, inducing is harder on the mother and baby. It hurts more and makes it a little bit harder for baby to attatch right after giving birth. For me, I don't mind doing it if it's in my babies best interest, but if I'm doing it because they're pushing me...NO WAY!! If there is no proof or cause I'm allowing my baby to come naturally.
> 
> Some dr. do like to induce or schedule a c-section but I have learnt over the years since my first pregnancy about saying "no". I've been reading lots on all the issues and think I have a fairly good understanding on when it might be necessary and when I'll be saying "nope".
> 
> My induction was hard last time and I won't opt for it again if I have a choice. That being said, I also won't put my baby at risk.
> 
> I won't ever say yes to a scheduled c-section because of GD though. There might be other reasons that this is necessary, but I just don't see it for my particular pregnancy.
> 
> What I am hoping for is that because my Baby Dr. refered me to this OB, that this OB won't be an induction/c-section pusher. They have been really good so far at getting me in front of specialists that seem to have the same philosiphy as they do, which is to try and do everything as natural as possible without risking momma and baby.
> 
> Last time the Dr. stayed in my birth room for over 4 hours without leaving because E wasn't recovering from each contraction like she would like. They are super Dr. and I'm very please so far with my care. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wish we had Dr.'s like that here in Central NY. We have a high C-section rate in our county. There are even few hospitals that will do vbacs for women who have had prior c-sections. It's just really crazy around here. I find I'm advocating. After my second trimester loss in 09' I'm not planning to be ANYBODYS guinea pig. "I" am the consumer. They are hired by ME. If I'm not comfortable with their service, I'll find someone who will give me the service I need.

I lost my mucus plug from an accident and the nurse wouldn't listen to me. Had she listened, the Dr.'s should have put an antibacterial suppository in the cervix with a cerclage and Jackson may have made it. Instead, not having a mucus plug, I got bv and it forced my sons amniotic sac to buldge and delivery was inevitable. They kept trying to get me to take drugs. Had I not had my natural delivery with full back labor, Jackson wouldn't have lived the 25 minutes he did. So we got 25 blessed moments with our dear boy.

THIS time If I notice something, I'm not planning on just sitting by thinking they know what their doing. If I sense something, they WILL follow through.

Not to sound rude or anything. 

I wish we had the medical staff you speak of. I don't find I've been listend to here in this area. It was different when we lived in Ohio. Not sure why:shrug:


----------



## codegirl

I wish everyone could have the kind of care I've been able to experience. That totally sucks about how your birth of Jackson went :hugs:

My bestest gf pushed really hard to have the birth she wanted with her first which allowed her 4 hours with little Jessica (serious birth defect). I know that even 14 years later, that time she had with Jessica was really important and helped make her birth experience with her 2nd even more important. She had to push hard though, at that time the Dr.'s she had sounded more like what you've experienced.

I also have hired a Doula and she totally helps me and DH advicate for the type of birth we want. She can't say anything directly to the medical staff but she sure does help us set ourselves up for less conflict during birth by having our birthplan summary initialled by our dr. She does a lot more than that and I found her so indispensable that she was the first person I called once we went "public" about this pregnancy. Is someone like that an option for you?

:hugs: I pray that you find the kind of care and support you need for this pregnancy and birth experience!! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

As a physician it makes me so sad to hear about bad experiences people have :-( :hugs: Rebekah I hope that things are MUCH better for you this time around!!! 

Anna yes I intend on hanging out with you ladies if that's OK :flower:

So exciting to see all these first trimester ladies!!! We just started TTC'ing for our second. I've been trying to temp but it's hard to think of it now first thing in the morning with an 8 month old to tend to and having to get ready for work. I'm just going to assume that ovulation is still taking place day 16/17 of my cycles and see what happens. I never really had any other signs (changes in CM, cramping, etc...) so other than temping, we'll really be winging it :dohh: The breast feeding mixed into all this may add another level of complexity :nope:

Hope everyone is having a great hump day!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and I have to add, we LOVED our doula!!! I still ended in C-section due to CPD but I thought it was a wonderful experience nonetheless. I will be having an elective C-section the next time around since I can't deliver vaginally so we likely won't hire one this time around. Makes me sad, but what can you do?


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Everyone! Lots of stuff has happened since the last time I was on the site! MA I will be praying for your Dr's to provide you with the medical care that you need and deserve. Anna that is weird that they did not have you come in earlier than 12 weeks. I am a Kaiser member and they have to confirm your pregnancy before you can even see a Dr. Once it is confirmed, they force you to take a Pre-natal class like a week after where they go into nutrition, vitamins, breastfeeding, delivery options, screening options. You also have to do the Glucouse drink and they do blood test for STD's and immunizations. Kaiser normally gets a bad rap, but they are pretty good with the pregnancy thing - so far. 

Anna as for your friend - That is a hard one. Perhaps give her another week and then call her back. Like you said she may be processing and not ready to talk especially if she is still having issues TTC. I would suggest that if you call her back and get VM not to leave a lengthy message and wait until you can actually speak with her. 

Junebug- yes, please stay with us as we love having you.

I hope that everyone else is having a good week (is it me or is this week going by soooo slowly!).

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> I wish everyone could have the kind of care I've been able to experience. That totally sucks about how your birth of Jackson went :hugs:
> 
> My bestest gf pushed really hard to have the birth she wanted with her first which allowed her 4 hours with little Jessica (serious birth defect). I know that even 14 years later, that time she had with Jessica was really important and helped make her birth experience with her 2nd even more important. She had to push hard though, at that time the Dr.'s she had sounded more like what you've experienced.
> 
> I also have hired a Doula and she totally helps me and DH advicate for the type of birth we want. She can't say anything directly to the medical staff but she sure does help us set ourselves up for less conflict during birth by having our birthplan summary initialled by our dr. She does a lot more than that and I found her so indispensable that she was the first person I called once we went "public" about this pregnancy. Is someone like that an option for you?
> 
> :hugs: I pray that you find the kind of care and support you need for this pregnancy and birth experience!! :hugs:

Funny, I wanted a Dula with Jackson and plan to have one this time around.:happydance: I'm just for a whole peaceful experience. Less clinical. It really ticks me off that everything has to be so fast paced and clinical. Don't get me wrong, my child comes first so I'm willing to do it their way if there is reason for it. Birthing just isn't something that can be rushed though. I mean even while ttc I was told I wasn't responding as "quick" as they'd like. Sure enough, God showed it was in the 11th hour that we conceived. :happydance::winkwink:

Seems we have similar ideas of birthing though.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> As a physician it makes me so sad to hear about bad experiences people have :-( :hugs: Rebekah I hope that things are MUCH better for you this time around!!!
> 
> Anna yes I intend on hanging out with you ladies if that's OK :flower:
> 
> So exciting to see all these first trimester ladies!!! We just started TTC'ing for our second. I've been trying to temp but it's hard to think of it now first thing in the morning with an 8 month old to tend to and having to get ready for work. I'm just going to assume that ovulation is still taking place day 16/17 of my cycles and see what happens. I never really had any other signs (changes in CM, cramping, etc...) so other than temping, we'll really be winging it :dohh: The breast feeding mixed into all this may add another level of complexity :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great hump day!!!

Thank you. Me too:thumbup: I didn't even touch the foundation with our bad experience. When we got to the hospital that's one of the best in prenatal care, It was in the middle of the night. When found I was three centimeters dialated, the resident told me that nicu couldn't do anything at 22wks and I had two options, one was to go home or two, they would put my legs up on stirrups and hope the baby went back down in the canal. They refused to give me meds and wouldn't call the Dr. on call at the perinatologists office who actually handled the whole unit as a teaching physician. So after giving us no hope, I thought I'd go home and pray. That morning, the Dr. on call told us to get to the hospital quickly. She then administered meds and by that time, my water broke. Had they even TRIED to administer the meds the night before, it may have touched the bacterial vaginosis and they would have had time to do a cerclage. 

There was so much after that, that we ended up meeting with the board of trustees because I wanted to change some policies within the hospital for other birthing mothers. The whole experience was awful and the fear I have of birthing my babies in the only hospital that will take me because I'm high risk just scares the pants off me. I'd rather have a midwife deliver at home if I could.:cry: Or move out of state.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay, last post. Today I received a call from the OB, they're referring me to the perinatologists office we had with Jackson. The only high risk office in 14 counties. :wacko: I have a request for the Dr. that kept coming in between her c-sections to make sure I was alright and whom cried with me. I'll allow the nurse angela and I'm going to try a midwife. There's NO WAY in Gods green earth will I let the nurse practitioner who refused to listen about my mucus plug even TOUCH me or in the room. I'm nervous about telling them I don't want her at all in my room, but it's what's going to have to be. I don't trust her and actually, I'm still a little pissed at her because she could have prevented the whole issue with a stupid suppository and a cerclage. It sucks I have to even step foot in the place!

At any rate, I'm going to try to keep my regular ob + the perinatologist. Maybe between both offices, if something were to go awry somebody would catch it.

I hate that I'm so nervous about this pregnancy. I REALLY want to enjoy it. I'm so early that it freaks me the heck out.


----------



## pablo797

missmuffett, Kaiser sounds leaps and bounds ahead of what goes on here! I'm going to write a letter to the head administraitor of my offie and tell them that I think there is a serious lack of early pre-natal care. Even a phone call from a nurse would be something. As for my friend I think your right, wait a while longer and i'll see what happens. You are right, a personal phone conversation may be what's needed. 

Went over to a different girlfriends house today and found out she's 6 weeks pregnant. I am very excited for her as they have been trying for #2 for a long time and have had two mc, one of which was twins. So good news!!

MA, I agreee you need to put your foot down for the care and staff that's going to make the best possible experiene for you. I know you're nervous,we all were / are and I don't think it ever fully goes away,right rottpaw? Try and relax and enjoy. It does get easier as time passes. When I first found out I was pregnant I was affaraid to poop because I thought I would push the baby out!!! LOL!! Good luck with appt. 

anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> .... I know you're nervous,we all were / are and I don't think it ever fully goes away,right rottpaw? Try and relax and enjoy. It does get easier as time passes. When I first found out I was pregnant I was affaraid to poop because I thought I would push the baby out!!! LOL!! Good luck with appt.
> 
> anna

DITTO!!!! 

:rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

HA HA HA Pablo- I am still afraid to poop sometimes!

MA - Pablo is correct you need to stand your ground and absolutely refuse to have that women anywhere near you. Aside from my perinatologist, I refuse to see any other OB/GYN other than my Dr. The tried to make appointments for me with other Dr's and I flatly told them no and if I had to wait an extra week to see her, then so be it. I think you are doing the right thing. It is your body and baby and no one can force you to take medical care from someone you don't want it from. Just remember to trust in God and everything will work out.

AFM - there are like 6 of us at my job who are pregnant and one of my co-workers who is 2 weeks behind me bought a doppler. Well she brought it in yesterday to let me borrow it. After about 15 minutes searching with that thing on my belly, I FINALLY heard Peachy's heartbeat. It was only for like 20 seconds at a time because everytime I would find her heartbeat she would move after a while. I guess she didnt like the thing pressing down on her LOL. 

I hope everyone is having a great day!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, how fun to hear baby's heartbeat! That just made my day. :hug:


----------



## Vivienne

Oh Rebekah it is so lovely to have you here!!!
Hey Pablo I'm not bad, no vomiting any more just nausea. How's your MS?
Had an appt with OBGYN at high risk today but he said I didn't really need to be there as he thought I was quite healthy apart from being a bit overweight (so polite of him, I'm a heifer!!!) NT measurement was 1.8mm which is a good indicator. 
I went and got a casual job to keep busy, I almost feel like a productive human again!
We are off to visit the in laws for a week on Sunday in our North Island, the city of Rotorua, if anyone's heard of it?? We are having a late Xmas with them!! They live on a lake so it will be lovely to hop in the water and do a bit of boating and fishing like I used too.
Love to all :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Oh Rebekah it is so lovely to have you here!!!
> Hey Pablo I'm not bad, no vomiting any more just nausea. How's your MS?
> Had an appt with OBGYN at high risk today but he said I didn't really need to be there as he thought I was quite healthy apart from being a bit overweight (so polite of him, I'm a heifer!!!) NT measurement was 1.8mm which is a good indicator.
> I went and got a casual job to keep busy, I almost feel like a productive human again!
> We are off to visit the in laws for a week on Sunday in our North Island, the city of Rotorua, if anyone's heard of it?? We are having a late Xmas with them!! They live on a lake so it will be lovely to hop in the water and do a bit of boating and fishing like I used too.
> Love to all :flower:

UNBELIEVABLE! I'm so sick of weight bias'. :shrug::growlmad: I AM however, excited that you don't really need high risk. It gives you much more room for a labor and delivery you'd want:thumbup::winkwink:


While I'm on here, I thought I'd ask a question and share something with you all.

First, I had a dream last night and when I woke up, I was...shall we say, STUNNED. I had a dream that the Dr. was checking me out and counted 1,2,3,4 and then said "wait a minute", then he went to REALLY put pressure on my belly as his head came up. He said to me, I think there's between 5 and 8 babies in there. (((FAINT))) I said in my dream, "come again???" Then I woke up. :rofl: That was ONE freaky dream :sleep::haha:

Now onto the question. I'm not sure if anyone of you are dealing with this issue, but my roots are coming in. Does anyone know if we can dye our hair with clairol product?! If nobody knows, I'll just call the number on the box and ask the OB when I go there. I REALLY need to dye my hair. The greys are showing BAD. At this rate, I'll have full head of greys. :rofl:


I've got bad nausia this time around. I had it with Jackson, but not like this. I've also been taking in probiotics to be sure I don't get a yeast infection or bacterial vaginosis. So far, it's working like a charm. I think I'll have it three times a day. See how it all pans out.

Other than that, not a whole lot going on. I have another beta test on Monday. Praying all goes well with numbers!:thumbup:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning all :)

Thought I'd tentatively pop in here to say hello - I've posted a few times on the Over 35 TTC #1 Thread, but since I seem to have found myself pregnant... (hoping it'll stick, but a little leery at this point).

MA - I've read many conflicting things about dye. I'm going to have the very same issue myself soon (and I've got multiple colors going on up there!) I've read that there are certain dyes that are ok, but it sounds like most times they tell you not to, just to be on the safe side. I've also read that one of the three trimesters is bad to do it, and one should be okay. But I'll be darned if I can remember which one right now...

I wouldn't be surprised if Clairol doesn't give you a definitive answer due to liability reasons. As a matter of fact, I'd bet they tell you not to. Just as a CYA kind of thing.

Do post what you find out, though - I'd be curious to hear what they have to say. I haven't even broached that subject with my own stylist yet...


----------



## sunshine71

Hey, MA - just found this article about coloring your hair - hope it helps

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-safe-to-color-my-hair-during-pregnancy_3273.bc


----------



## AustinGurrl

Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! 

Viv - Glad your MS is getting better & that you aren't going to have to go to a high risk doc! Great news! Have a wonderful weekend at the lake, that sounds like heaven right now! 

Sunshine - Welcome! I read about your story on the other board & am sending ou tons of good vibes!!! 

MA - I too have Horrid Grays right now!!! I have long, straight, nearly black hair and the grays are like lit up neon beams on my temple!!! ARRGGGH!!! I have done some research and seems pretty clear that it is fine to dye your hair in a well-ventilated area AFTER the 1st trimester, just to be on the safe side. I do my own, as I just have all-over color, no highlights or anything. I went to Whole Foods and bought an "organic" type of hair color, but am being chicken about doing it. Pretty sure I am just going to wait til 2nd tri... Til then, I have read that if you just need a temp fix, use eye shadow (for me, dark brown) and brush in at the roots. I will likely try for parties, etc... but not for work... Hope that helps!

AFM - I have hopefully our last appointment at the FS on Monday... Will do a scan... a good heartbeat and they send you on your way to the reg ol' ob/gyn... We are also thinking about telling my parents this weekend... My mom is not too terribly supportive (made jokes when I told her about our FT about "million dollar babies" and the like....) but I am pretty sure that my Dad will be excited... They have 2 grand children from my little brother, who is divorced and had one child with his ex after their divorce (long story, I digress....) I'm much more excited about telling my in-laws! Will be their 1st grandchild!

Hope everyone else is feeling good & thawing out a bit here in the US!


----------



## pablo797

morning girls!

ok first things first, MA, and Sunshine . . . In this month's Fit Pregnancy there is a whole article on "maintenance". And it says . . . To avoid coloring in the first trimester. . . When you do color try henna or chemical free dyes. Highlights avoid getting dye too near the scalp. They suggest Aubrey organics color me natural " hope this helps.

MA, you should know by now how strongly I believe in dreams. While they may not always be an exact representation of something they can often foreshadow things. I not only dreamed my own positive pregnancy i've predicted friends pregnancies. I would say it will be interesting at the first appt when they can see / hear how many hear beats. Granted the dream could also be about anxiety, but you never know . . . Hope appt goes well on monday!

Sunshine,welcoome!! I too have read all about your struggle with this pregnancy on the other thread and am here for you in any way!! I hope the rest of this pregnancy is uneventful and healthy for you. When is your next doc appt? 

vivienne, Stop it! You are not a heifer! We ladies come in all shapes and sizes and that is just the way it is. There is so much pressure where I live to be thin and a great athlete. Seems like most women deliver their babies then slither back into their size 6 skinny jeans right after! If you are healthy and baby is healthy then all is good. I'm glad your Ms. has gone back to just nausea.  I feel as if mine is abating too. The food cravings and avoidance have gotten much better! Glad the appt with the doc went so well! Have a great late christmas with inlaws, sounds delightful! This is the first day all week where I've woken up and the temp was above 0. It's was 4,but that's better than the -20 it's been. 

austingrl, glad you are moving onto the regular OB,seems like a mile stone. Let me know how telling of the parents goes. We still haven't told any of ours. Waiting until 12 scan and still haven't heard the heartbeat. My parents will be SOOO excited, that if there's something wrong it would break their hearts. So cautiously waiting. I hope it goes well and i'm sure your parents will be over-joyed!! 

AFM, well I wrote a novel today. Feeling better. DH is sick and so are co-workers so i'm just waiting for the ax to fall. Don't see a way around not getting sick. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the best outcome, but i'm being realistic too. May go out and buy a Netti pot (sp) . Hope everyone has a good friday!! Xxx anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pablo, It will be interesting to have that appointment. I wish they'd hurry up. I must say, I do have a bit of anxiety though. I woke up this morning from another dream. This time triplets. :rofl: Very odd dreams lately. Usually I don't remember my dreams.

I have a neti pot. LOVE IT!! You know what else may help? probiotics. They're safe as long as it says pasturized. I use keifer and organic yogurt. I'm doing it not just to ward off colds but to ward off yeast infections and the dreaded bacterial vaginosis I had with Jackson jeffrey. So I am using it three times a day. Thus far it's working.

Thanks everyone for the information on the Hair dye. I'm glad I didn't buy it this week. I actually used to by the Aubrey brand at our local organic store but last time the color turned out odd. SO I stopped.

Is anyone getting a cramping sensation in the pelvis area? I'm having a shooting pain in the pelvic area once in awhile and definately have the lower back cramping which I had with Jackson. I hear it's called round ligament stretching or something. I looked on google though and it says it's mainly in the second trimester though. 

It DOES feel as though something is stretching down there though. I have a tipped uterus so it seems as though with Jackson and maybe even this pregnancy that someone is in my arse. :lol: Now I'm feeling as though something is in the front as well as the back. OR it's just my imagination and it's all the stretching taking place.

It seems as though everything is different this time around. I had "slight" nausia with Jackson....I've had pretty bad bouts of nausia this time around where I wish I could just throw up already! The sharp pains, even my belly got big within the second or third week. It took MUCH longer than that with Jackson. I even have the breathing issue at night. It's been crazy!

Of course I'm praising God for each new experience. It's just new is all.


----------



## sunshine71

Mmm... just woke up from a three hour nap. A girl could get used to this kind of thing... 

AustinGurrl, what is your due date? I think we must be pretty close - according to my last scan I should be 7w5d today, and I see your ticker shows you as 7w, too. I've actually been following your ticker to see where I'm at in all of this! I've got my last appointment with the FS next week, as well, but mine's on Wednesday. Have fun breaking the news! We're telling our parents next weekend. On Saturday we're going to my parents to have a late b-day celebration for my dad. I'm going to give him a Happy Birthday Grandpa card and watch him flip out. Growing up - and even when I got married - I didn't have that maternal urge, and they knew this. What they DIDN'T know was that I had changed my mind. I never told them. So this is going to be an extra shock for them! Same thing with the hubby's parents, but truth be told, I don't really like them so their reaction isn't as important to me (I know it's horrible, but I can't help it! Let's just say the feeling's mutual). They're just weird people, and we really don't relate to each other. But I digress... So we're only telling our parents next weekend. We'll wait for at least a few more weeks before we tell anyone else. It'll depend on how long I can keep my big mouth shut. 

So I have my final appt. and u/s with the RE on Wednesday the 16th, then my first prenatal appt. with my regular OB on the 17th. I'm curious to see how that goes.

Good luck keeping the cooties at bay, Pablo. I've been battling a sinus infection for over three weeks now, and it really stinks when you can't self medicate...


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> Oh Rebekah it is so lovely to have you here!!!
> Hey Pablo I'm not bad, no vomiting any more just nausea. How's your MS?
> Had an appt with OBGYN at high risk today but he said I didn't really need to be there as he thought I was quite healthy apart from being a bit overweight (so polite of him, I'm a heifer!!!) NT measurement was 1.8mm which is a good indicator.
> I went and got a casual job to keep busy, I almost feel like a productive human again!
> We are off to visit the in laws for a week on Sunday in our North Island, the city of Rotorua, if anyone's heard of it?? We are having a late Xmas with them!! They live on a lake so it will be lovely to hop in the water and do a bit of boating and fishing like I used too.
> Love to all :flower:
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE! I'm so sick of weight bias'. :shrug::growlmad: I AM however, excited that you don't really need high risk. It gives you much more room for a labor and delivery you'd want:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> 
> While I'm on here, I thought I'd ask a question and share something with you all.
> 
> First, I had a dream last night and when I woke up, I was...shall we say, STUNNED. I had a dream that the Dr. was checking me out and counted 1,2,3,4 and then said "wait a minute", then he went to REALLY put pressure on my belly as his head came up. He said to me, I think there's between 5 and 8 babies in there. (((FAINT))) I said in my dream, "come again???" Then I woke up. :rofl: That was ONE freaky dream :sleep::haha:
> 
> Now onto the question. I'm not sure if anyone of you are dealing with this issue, but my roots are coming in. Does anyone know if we can dye our hair with clairol product?! If nobody knows, I'll just call the number on the box and ask the OB when I go there. I REALLY need to dye my hair. The greys are showing BAD. At this rate, I'll have full head of greys. :rofl:
> 
> 
> I've got bad nausia this time around. I had it with Jackson, but not like this. I've also been taking in probiotics to be sure I don't get a yeast infection or bacterial vaginosis. So far, it's working like a charm. I think I'll have it three times a day. See how it all pans out.
> 
> Other than that, not a whole lot going on. I have another beta test on Monday. Praying all goes well with numbers!:thumbup:Click to expand...

FREAKEEEEEEE dream!!!
I am due to dye my hair and I use Clairol too. I heard it was fine to do so and so I will but for your comfort do ask your OB.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. It's been an interesting few days. I've been having nausia on and off. Usually it's nothing I can't handle but the day before yesterday at 3am I felt REALLY REALLY SICK to my stomach. It lasted for about an hour and I "felt" like I was going to throw up, but didn't. It skipped a night and I had it again with same intensity at about 4am this morning. 

Otherwise I get small bouts of nausia throughout the day. 

Is this kind of nausia a normal thing? Does in come and go or change in intensity?


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah - the nausea definitely comes in waves. I think that is typical and I took it as a good sign that my body was still kicking out the necessary hormones any time they dipped a little. It's not fun, but I think it is a good sign. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Well ladies I am sorry I haven't been around much this last week. I got sick Sunday night with a cold and was basically in bed for a couple days miserable, then my Dad passed away Thursday afternoon :-( :cry: We were able to be with him when he died, and that was a blessing. But it has been a very emotional few days and I feel like I'm a little in shell shock. 9 months pregnant tomorrow (36 weeks), we have the funeral tomorrow which will be a day-long event and then I'm still not completely recovered from this cold and not sleeping great. Sigh. Sorry to complain - I am very blessed in every way, but it's been a sad week and I think it's just beginning to catch up with me. The physical exhaustion of simply being 9 months is incredible, and when I don't sleep I feel absolutely flattened. Add in a nasty cold and a lot of grief and it's like the perfect storm!

We're out the door in a few minutes to pick my aunt up at the airport - she'll be staying with us a few days. I may not be around online much the next few days either, but I'm thinking of you guys and hoping all is still well with all our group here! 

Hugs and love ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Angela, I'm so sorry :hugs: We're here so you can vent, air out your emotions and have someone who will listen as you work things out in your head. don't worry about complaining. We all have those moments and sometimes it's just good to have others to lean on when you need to work through the emotions that come with life, death and illness. Your dealing with a whole lot right now. It's hard enough to be sick when your not pregnant, but add a little one to that and the emotions of losing your father and you have such an emotional and trying time all at once. It's just hard to comprehend it all.

We'll be here when you get back, just make sure you try and take care of yourself. Your immune system is comprimised from the cold, the pregnancy and the sadness your feeling over your loss. Allow yourself the time to grieve, also allow yourself the time to rest and heal your body.

Love to you my dear sweet friend. :hugs:

P.S., thank you for taking the time as you go through your own trials to answer my question. It shows just what a loving and kind spirit you are. I pray God will hold you up during this time and give you HIS strength and peace as you recover from the cold and during the grieving process. I pray you'll find joy in the midst of the sorrow too. In Jesus name..AMEN!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Angela - I am so sorry for your loss... please take care of yourself & your little one... thoughts & :hug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

rottpaw said:


> Well ladies I am sorry I haven't been around much this last week. I got sick Sunday night with a cold and was basically in bed for a couple days miserable, then my Dad passed away Thursday afternoon :-( :cry: We were able to be with him when he died, and that was a blessing. But it has been a very emotional few days and I feel like I'm a little in shell shock. 9 months pregnant tomorrow (36 weeks), we have the funeral tomorrow which will be a day-long event and then I'm still not completely recovered from this cold and not sleeping great. Sigh. Sorry to complain - I am very blessed in every way, but it's been a sad week and I think it's just beginning to catch up with me. The physical exhaustion of simply being 9 months is incredible, and when I don't sleep I feel absolutely flattened. Add in a nasty cold and a lot of grief and it's like the perfect storm!
> 
> We're out the door in a few minutes to pick my aunt up at the airport - she'll be staying with us a few days. I may not be around online much the next few days either, but I'm thinking of you guys and hoping all is still well with all our group here!
> 
> Hugs and love ladies!

Just lurking so I can keep up with everyone... I am so, so sorry about your dad, Angela. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Angela - :hugs: so sorry for your loss. Please take care of you and try and get some rest :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you girls! Today is the funeral and it will be a challenging day for me. Dad did not have a lot of family living, so it is basically his wife, me and my hubby, and my aunt in terms of family that will attend. We will have tons of friends there as well and I know that will be wonderful, I'm just worried I'll be an emotional wreck. Please pray for me!


----------



## pablo797

Oh Angela I am so sorry!!! I am praying for you and hope today passes with some sense of grace. It is so hard to loose a parent. You are in my thoughts and I am sending you lots of hugs and strength to get through the day!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

MA, I too have had a lot of stretching pain. From what I've read and what the doc said it's your uterus stretching to make room for baby. My O.B. said that my uterus is "tilted". Maybe it's worse for us who have a sightly differently positioned uterus. My cramps / stretching hits more at night. Do yours occur at a specific time of day? As for the nausea, yep mine comes and goes. Has seem to have left for now, but it hit really hard between weeks 7 and 10. It also came in waves and different things triggered it, empty stomach, and the grocery store. I never actually threw up but lots of dry heaving. Given my low progesterone I always embraced it as it was a sign the hormones were ragging. Hope it isn't too bad, try crackers, ginger ale, ginger tea, etc. Hope you feel better!

Happy Auntie!!! So glad your lurking!!! How are things? I've been keeping up with you on the other thread, I believe you are IUI this month. Hope to see you here soon!!!

Sunshine, We have something in common. I grew up saying I never wanted kids. Even after we got married we told our parents no kids which broke my parents heart as there is just me and my brother and he's still single. They want grand kids sooooooo bad!!! So I never told them we were ttc either. Long story short my mother and I are a little oil and water, just don't get along. Thus the wait to tell them. I've thought about sending them a belated valentines card with a picture of the ultra sound from the 12 week scan next week, but not sure. Love the idea of the grandpa card.

AFM, not much to report. It's Sunday and it's beautiful outside but I'm so happy sitting on the couch. Feel guilty for not being outside, but it's been a long week and a little r&r feels good. Also reading rottpaw's post about how being 9 months pregnant is wearing her out I'm worried about work. I was planning on working up until pretty late into the pregnancy, but given my job I'm not sure that's realistic. Might have to re-evaluate. 

Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela, I've been praying for God strength to see you through, for peace which surpasses ALL understanding, healing for your spirit and body and guidance for the road ahead in Jesus name. May you rest easy and know your being prayed for today and the days to come.

Pablo, Ah, yeah, you may want to reevaluate that job situation. Your going to need this time. I always hear women say get rest now while you can and when baby is here, rest when baby rests. It'll be interesting.

Well, the lower back cramps feel like pressure all day long. I'm thinking it's like last pregnancy and baby is back in my bum. Um, could be more than one. This pregnancy has been totally different in that I've started plumping up EARLY. I mean two weeks ago and I'm still in my 5th week heading into the 6th. Nausia has been intense at night, I feel bloated and the pains I never had with Jackson. It's so freaky. I'm trying not to worry with every new thing based on last experience. Trying to keep faith and trust in God.

As for the nausia the intense stuff happens at 3 or 4am. 

All in all though, I don't care what I'm going through, I just want everything to be alright in there. 

We go for another beta tomorrow and will find the results in the evening sometime. I'd like to hurry up and get a scan already. I want to make sure everything is alright and see how many we have in there.


----------



## HappyAuntie

pablo797 said:


> Happy Auntie!!! So glad your lurking!!! How are things? I've been keeping up with you on the other thread, I believe you are IUI this month. Hope to see you here soon!!!

Thanks. :flower: Been lurking from the start, actually! :blush: But like you said in the other thread, I don't want to talk about myself here, because it's not "my" thread... yet. That said, yep, my first IUI is tomorrow morning. I vacillate between being excited and being quite sure it's not going to work... I'm so used to disappointment through all this that it's easier on my psyche to assume it's not going to work than it is to get my hopes up every month.... So please send all your good mojo my way, ladies! That my follies grew bunches this weekend and each popped an egg, that DH's sample will be a good one, that this will work and I won't have to jab myself with any needles next month... my demands are simple! :haha:


----------



## sunshine71

Angela, I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I wish I had something to say that could help to ease the pain you must be going through, but I know only time can do that. You're in my prayers.

Best of luck, HA - here's to egg popping! :haha: Thinking of you this morning!

Pablo, what kind of ginger tea did you drink? I'm getting the whole queasy thing off and on, but was told not to drink herbal teas. So far, any kind of ginger tea I've found is called an herbal tea. Is there any kind of non-herbal ginger tea out there, or is that one considered a "safe" herbal tea? (I'm so confused...) :wacko:

Yeah, it'll be interesting as he!! to see the reactions from family and friends. The hubby and I both never wanted kids, so EVERYONE'S gonna be shocked. And although my mother understood it (she originally didn't want kids either), I knew it hurt because I'm an only child. And it's pretty much a similar situation in my DH's family. He does have a brother, but he and his wife are also childless (by choice). So my in-laws pretty much figured they wouldn't have any grandkids, either. Dear God, they're going to be at the house ALL THE TIME :dohh: 

My mom was an "older" mom, too (had me at the ancient age of 36). Both she and my dad are in their mid 70's now. I'm just wondering if I should call 911 moments before we break the news so we'll have quipment on site to resuscitate them!

Have a good Monday, everyone (if such a thing is possible...)


----------



## svetayasofiya

BIG MASSIVE HUGS to you Angela. xoxox :hugs: Thinking of you during this difficult time.

Nice to see you Happy Auntie and best of luck with the IUI!! Maybe this will be _your_ thread soon too! 

Hello to everyone else!!! Sorry for the quick post. It's Monday morning at work and I have tons to do. Will try to update later on.


----------



## pablo797

Hello Ladies!!

MA, Good luck at the scan tomorrow. I am jealous of all you ladies that get so many scans so early so that you know what is going on. I'm sure all will be great! All your symptoms sound really normal to me, but understand wanting to be sure. My 12 week scan is a week from today, and I'm really excited because I haven't seen or heard baby yet and like I you I want to know everything is ok. As for the size gain???? I felt really bloated early on, and feel as if I'm big for my stage, but every woman is different. I've also heard that after your first pregnancy, you can show earlier because certain muscles are already stretched. Perhaps?? Anyway, enjoy the growing, good luck tomorrow.

Sunshine, more in comon. My parents are older too, had me in their early thirties, so are now in early 70s. I know the shock thing is a concern. For once maybe my mother will be speechless. Good luck and I am sure they will be overjoyed!!! I bet that will be one spoiled grand baby!! 

As for the tea, there are different schools of thought on that one. I've been told and read that herbal teas, which are pretty much any tea that aren't black teas, are ok if they're over the counter and pre-measured. There are some kinds of herbal teas to stay away from, anything with lemon root and something else but I can't remember. The reason for pre-packaged is that the ingredients are pre-measured and nothing too strong. Teas at a tea house or coffee house where they dish out the herbs from canisters are not pre-measured and the person may not know what their doing and give you an herb that you don't want. I've been drinking a ginger lemon tea, the lemon coming from lemon grass, for the last 2 months and it seems ok, but in the end it's a personal choice and if you don't feel comfortable drinking it, don't, it's not worth the piece of mind. 

Angela, how are you doing??

HA, how are you? I will check on the other thread and see if you've posted how your doc appt went and how the follies are doing. Fingers crossed!!

AFM, Had a lovely dinner with DH last night for Valentines as I have to work tonight. So sweet. We seem to not spend very much quality time together these days. MA, I wish I could not work right now, but financially it is impossible. My DH is a painting contractor and the construction industry is just not what it once was. I will play it be ear but was planning on working right up until that baby popped out. However seeing as I run a retail store where I'm on my feet all day and it's a two story store with a basement, might have to re-evaluate. I think I'll just play it by ear. Some folks feel really good right up to the end. At the most maybe I will cut back on hours that last month, hard to do as it is during our busy summer season, but baby and my health come first. 

So I slept in today, don't have to be at work until 1. Is anyone having any back pains sleeping? Mine killed last night but I'm not sure if it's from baby, our mattress, or the hikes I went on over the weekend. Anyway, just counting down the days until next Monday and 12 week scan, svet, now I know how excited you were. Hope everyone is well! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Happy Valentine's Day, Girls! Hope everyone is having a nice day, with nice, pretty weather!! It's a beautiful day in Austin... makes me feel sooo much better when weather is good... trying to enjoy the 70 temps, as THIS summer looks to be a hot one... taking the pups on long walks every day!

MA - sorry your MS/nausea has been so bad... I have thus far missed that one, but can relate as far as the weird, crampy feelings... mine hits when I roll onto either side in bed. I get an almost shooting pain in the hip area on the side I'm turning on... hope yours feels better soon.

HA - Good luck with the IUI!!! Hope you are taking it easy today... Numbers sound AWESOME!!! Hoping for your BFP!!!

Angela - Hope yesterday wasn't too hard on you, hon... and that you are feeling better soon!

Sunshine - Yep, we are right on top of each other, aren't we? :) The only due date I have thus far has been calculated myself with a ticker... 09/29/11, but nothing confirmed from a doc yet. 

Pablo, you and Sunshine sound very much like me... NEVER thought about babies when younger. College, law school, career, travel.... I had a GREAT time in my 20's & early 30's.... as did my DH. We met when 35 and decided that we were ready for the "next big thing"... got married & here we are - at 39 & 38. Never dreamed in a million years this woulda taken us so long and we pray that all will work out... Family all know we have been "trying", just not to what extent....

On that note - false alarm on telling the parents... we decided not to make the trip to visit. Mine are leaving for 3 week vacay abroad, so I have decided to not tell til they return... want them to enjoy their trip & afraid they might worry.

BUT - today is my *hopefully* last FS apptmt and will have a scan... FS will not release you back to ob/gyn unless they hear/see a heartbeat. Yay! Excited and a little scared... up until now, we have been acting as though all is right... I'm praying for confirmation of that! 

I broke down and went shopping yesterday... it was a VERY frustrating experience at the "maternity" stores... gag! ONLY "cute" (cute is very relative when talking about M-clothes, btw) clothes were at Pea in the Pod & they were really $$$$! But did find some dress slacks for work at JC Penney... didn't have much, but prices were waaaay better. Am wearing my own tops until I burst out of them... probably next week the way I'm gaining weight... :wacko:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela  I am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Please let me know if you need or want to talk or anything! And I hope that you get over your cold soon. Lots of love to you!!! :hug:

MA  Almost of all of my friends who have gotten pregnant with their 2nd baby started to pop a lot earlier. One of my co-workers is about a month further than me and she said that as soon as she knew she was pregnant she began to show so it is very common. In terms of the m/s that is also common. I was got sick in the mornings and then again at night. Then around week 8 or 9 I was nauseas all the time (vomiting still in the morning and the evenings). The only time I actually felt better was while I was eating. Before I ate I was sick, after I ate I was sick (I started to gag when I ate saltine crackers!). I did start to feel better around week 14. It is only now and then I feel nauseas and that is normally in the morning when I brush my teeth. 

Happy Auntie  YAY!!! :happydance: Glad to have you lurking and we hope to have you here soon! Good luck with your IUI today! Good MOJO being sent :thumbup:!

Pablo  Everyone that I have talked to has said to try and take at least 2-3 weeks off BEFORE the baby comes. I, like you, was going to try and work as long as possible. However, I am now re-evaluating as well. My EDD is June 13th. I think I am doing to start maternity leave Memorial week. But you never know. I think the best thing to do is have an idea of a plan and then wait until you get closer and talk to your Dr about the best time to leave work. Also, I love your idea of a belated Valentines day card with the ultra sound photo (I also love the grandpa b-day card!)!

Sunshine  I was like you and was extremely confused about ginger tea because everytime I would buy a box it said it contained Lemon grass root or licorice root which are too herbs pregnant women should stay away from. I ended up not drinking tea at all, but instead drinking a lot of Ginger Ale and eating tons of ginger snap cookies from Trader Joes! But some women have no problem drinking the tea. It is what you are comfortable with. When in doubt double check with your Doc. 

AustinGurrl  Try Old Navy for Maternity clothes they have some GREAT stuff and it is very inexpensive. I only have a few tops, so I wear my husbands shirts sometimes. I was wearing some of his jeans too, but I got to big for those! :haha:. 

Svet  I hope that you are having a good day. :flower:

Anyone I missed, I am thinking of you and hoping that you are having a good and blessed morning sick free day! :winkwink:

Best,
Steph


----------



## sunshine71

*Pablo:*
"For once maybe my mother will be speechless." :haha:
Yep - definitely have some things in common.

Good luck with your scan today, AustinGurrl - I'm sure everything will be just fine. It's so exciting to see that little heartbeat! (Even though I had to be told it was a heartbeat...) Guess I'm just not too good at reading those things - looks like weather radar to me. :shrug: And I don't have a due date from my doc, either. I go for my last scan with the RE on Wednesday - I'll have to ask for one then. We can't go by my LMP, because I ovulated REALLY late. But we don't know exactly when that was, either. I know I'm due at the end of September, but that's just not good enough! I want a date, [email protected]!

Oh - and I agree with MissMuffet about Old Navy. I saw some pretty cute maternity tops in their on-line maternity section. Cheap, too - they had an adorable tank top for ten bucks. That's one of the good things about being biggest during the summer - tanks and tees are cheaper than sweaters and jackets!

You're right, MissMuffet - I'll have to talk to my doctor about the whole herbal tea thing. I love the idea of the cookies, but I'm trying really hard not to gain any unnecessary weight. I'm anal about my weight/exercise/calorie intake, and had already gained some due to my first pregnancy that ended in a MMC. I hadn't lost all of that when I got pregnant again. I know it sounds stupid - and shallow - in the scheme of things, but I've worked really hard (and I mean REALLY hard) to get to the weight I was at, and though I'm fine with gaining the pregnancy weight, I don't want to add anything additional to that. I'm trying to find some crystallized ginger, but I live in hickville - if it's not bread, meat, or beer, the local store doesn't carry it. I'd kill for a Trader Joe's around here!

But on the upside of it all... Holy Boobs, Batman!! :thumbup:

Have a good afternoon, all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

HA HA HA Sunshine at the Holy boobs comment. I am a busty women to begin with (38 DD) and now I am an E cup and haven't been able to find an E cup in ANY of the stores. I was in a maternity store that sold Pea in the Pod and Motherhood (by the way, Pea in the Pod owns Motherhood - Motherhood is just slightly less expensive) and they had bras, however the lady said that their E cups were really just DD. She suggested I go to Lane Bryant. I go there and Lane Bryant goes has DD, DDD, and then they SKIP E cup and go straight to F...ARRRGHHH!!! I know that in America there has to be big boobie women who get pregnant and need maternity bras! I live in California and with all the fake boobs you would think I would have not have a problem locating them.

I found some on line, but I kinda don't want to spend $75 dollars for a bra. My search continues...:-(. Ok long rant over.

Happy Valentines day to those who celebrate it.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Just to be clear, by "them" I meant maternity bras. I am not trying to locate big boobie women LOL.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Girls - Quick post... I am speechless at the moment...

Had the FS appt and had a vaginal scan.... and there are THREE. 
Yes, THREE. 
TRIPLETS!!!!! 
Saw and heard all three heartbeats... all strong, around 150 bpm... 
2 were bigger, 12.5 & 12.1 (7weeks, 3 days ~) and one smaller, 8.7 (6 weeks, 6 days)... 

oh my Lord.... I am terrified. Doctor was quite surprised and said my 38-yr-ovaries really beat the odds... I had only released 3 eggs, so odds of ALL three fertilizing and implanting are crazy.... Dr. said there is really nothing to do now but wait and see how they progress... and to TRIPLE my folic acid... will see me in 2 weeks for another scan. 

DH was there & stunned too... He met me back at home with 3 dozen roses and card that just said "WOW! I love you...."

I really, really am speechless right now.... :) :) :)


----------



## MissMuffet08

AustinGurrl - CONGRATS on Triplets!!!! I am sure that is surprising news, but WONDERFUL news as well! Perhaps MA's dream was about you! LOL.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Girls - Quick post... I am speechless at the moment...
> 
> Had the FS appt and had a vaginal scan.... and there are THREE.
> Yes, THREE.
> TRIPLETS!!!!!
> Saw and heard all three heartbeats... all strong, around 150 bpm...
> 2 were bigger, 12.5 & 12.1 (7weeks, 3 days ~) and one smaller, 8.7 (6 weeks, 6 days)...
> 
> oh my Lord.... I am terrified. Doctor was quite surprised and said my 38-yr-ovaries really beat the odds... I had only released 3 eggs, so odds of ALL three fertilizing and implanting are crazy.... Dr. said there is really nothing to do now but wait and see how they progress... and to TRIPLE my folic acid... will see me in 2 weeks for another scan.
> 
> DH was there & stunned too... He met me back at home with 3 dozen roses and card that just said "WOW! I love you...."
> 
> I really, really am speechless right now.... :) :) :)

:rofl: Your hubby's comment is hillarious.

I too had three follies. I'm nervous now but excited to finally see what's in there already. 

My beta is 3596 and Progesterone is 36 so the numbers are up from the 470 last time. I have another set of labs on Monday then they said they'll set me up for my first early sonogram. Having lost Jackson in second trimester, they have to be sure all is well in there. Goodness I'm on pins and needles with all this waiting. 

I'm trying to solely trust in the Lord.

Congrats!! Holy Cats.:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

AustinGurrl said:


> Girls - Quick post... I am speechless at the moment...
> 
> Had the FS appt and had a vaginal scan.... and there are THREE.
> Yes, THREE.
> TRIPLETS!!!!!
> Saw and heard all three heartbeats... all strong, around 150 bpm...
> 2 were bigger, 12.5 & 12.1 (7weeks, 3 days ~) and one smaller, 8.7 (6 weeks, 6 days)...
> 
> oh my Lord.... I am terrified. Doctor was quite surprised and said my 38-yr-ovaries really beat the odds... I had only released 3 eggs, so odds of ALL three fertilizing and implanting are crazy.... Dr. said there is really nothing to do now but wait and see how they progress... and to TRIPLE my folic acid... will see me in 2 weeks for another scan.
> 
> DH was there & stunned too... He met me back at home with 3 dozen roses and card that just said "WOW! I love you...."
> 
> I really, really am speechless right now.... :) :) :)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 
WHOA!!!!!
:shock: :shock: :shock: 
Congratulations!!! And praying for a safe and healthy pregnancy!!!!!!

FYI - GNC sells high-dose folic acid. I have to take 4 mg/day because of a gene mutation I have, and most prenatals only have 1mg. Most places only sell it in small doses and I was going to have to take like 10 extra pills/day, but then I found it at GNC in 1000mcg (1mg) tablets, so I only have to take 3/day in addition to my regular prenatal vitamin. And if you join their little gold card club, you get an additional discount the first week of each month.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Holy [email protected], AustinGurrl!! I just about choked on my cereal when I read that! Congratulations!!! And congrats for having a hubby that handled the news so well, too! (I think mine would've keeled over from a heart attack with that kind of news!)

Woo-HOO!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Oh - and you might want to think about changing your screen name to Phoebe Buffay... :lol:


----------



## svetayasofiya

AustinGurrl said:


> Girls - Quick post... I am speechless at the moment...
> 
> Had the FS appt and had a vaginal scan.... and there are THREE.
> Yes, THREE.
> TRIPLETS!!!!!
> Saw and heard all three heartbeats... all strong, around 150 bpm...
> 2 were bigger, 12.5 & 12.1 (7weeks, 3 days ~) and one smaller, 8.7 (6 weeks, 6 days)...
> 
> oh my Lord.... I am terrified. Doctor was quite surprised and said my 38-yr-ovaries really beat the odds... I had only released 3 eggs, so odds of ALL three fertilizing and implanting are crazy.... Dr. said there is really nothing to do now but wait and see how they progress... and to TRIPLE my folic acid... will see me in 2 weeks for another scan.
> 
> DH was there & stunned too... He met me back at home with 3 dozen roses and card that just said "WOW! I love you...."
> 
> I really, really am speechless right now.... :) :) :)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: You don't even have ms!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!! :yipee: Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

WOW what news for my first log on in 6 days! Congrats AustinGurrl!!!

Angela so sorry to read about your dad :cry: I hope everything went as well as it can at the funeral :hugs:

I don't have time to read, just got to work. I was in the North doing outreach clinics in one of the underserviced areas last Thursday/Friday then we visited my in-laws who live 40 minutes away. Just came home last night. My baby girl is growing up!!! She's now clapping her hands when we sing, and saying "num num num" when she wants booby or when we feed her something she likes!!! :cloud9:

I will try to log on daily to make sure I don't fall so far behind and am able to participate in the discussion!

Hugs to all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Chris just saw your last post, Phoebe Buffay!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and boobies? Here, pre-pregnancy, 30C and now nursing me, 32G :dohh: DH not complaining though :haha:


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies and now it's my turn . . . .

Holy Shit!! Ok maybe not pc, but I think a cuss word is in order here. Wow Austingurrl!!! I am so excited for you!!! I am also impressed DH took it so well. like Sunshine, my Dh would probably fall over. That's such good news!!! Time to rethink the whole work thing huh?? I was going to comment on maternity clothes and where to find them but do they make maternity clothes in sizes? Not to say you're destined for a mumu for the next few months, but that explains why your searching for maternity clothes so soon. Again so excited.!!

Missmuffett, Thanks for the Old Navy idea, would have never thought of it. We have an old Navy outlet here, will hope they carry maternity clothes. BTW, :laugh2::laugh2: at the big boobs comment. They"re not kidding when they say California is a planet all unto itself. I used to fly to orange county when I was working for United and the degree of fake boobs and face-lifts that came out of that airport were amazing!! It's like another planet. I'm not saying it doesn't exist other places, but they take it to a whole new level in cali!! One would think with all that cleavage large bras would exist in plenty, good luck with the hunt!!

Sunshine, I know what you mean by the weight gain, I too am in the same boat, but was carrying about 15 extra pounds into the pregnancy for my liking. Unfortunately, during the first trimester I have been a slave to my hormones and appetite. Now that ms is fading I hope to control my eating just a little bit better. I also know what you mean by living in hickville. In Colorado we don't have trader Joes because it's illegal to sell booze in the grocery store. Try the candy isle for candied ginger, maybe less calories than cookies. 

HA, I've also found high doses of folic acid at Vitamin cottage, 1000mcg. Like you I was advised to take 5mg a day, so I am popping a ton of pills too!

AFM, the down side is that I've been up since 4:45 unable to sleep. The bright side is that I am up early enough to write on my laptop. I also feel crappy this AM, guess MS isn't completely done with me yet. This is also the first day of the belly band. First morning where even my biggest pants aren't fitting properly. Hope everyone has a good day, I think there will be more multiples on this thread in the future. Little secrete, I keep referring to my belly as the babies. No reason for it, just they way I'm thinking. Will know next week. 

Have a good one!! Sorry of the novel. Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna I had such bad MS I gained 10 lbs in the first 12 weeks because the only way I prevented the puking was by popping a soda cracker every 10 minutes. And the washroom at my office is a good 5 minutes hike away. I understand!!! I was on Diclectin the whole pregnancy to curtail the puking. Didn't get rid of the constant nausea though. I really hope the second time around I won't be sick constantly :-(

Oh so sorry you have that darn insomnia of first trimester :-( I had that too. Gave up on sleeping past 4AM most mornings and knitted baby sweaters :haha:

The new recommendations for folic acid are 4mg for everyone. I don't think this is a well known fact yet, but that is what I am recommending for my patients. The idea is that most women forget to take their 1mg daily, and that by taking 4mg a few times a week it will make up for that. PLUS new evidence is suggesting that 1mg daily may not be enough for some people (i.e. with specific genetic variants in the genes involved in folic acid metabolism) and that suggesting 4mg daily for everyone will help with this as well. It sucks that prenatal vitamins only have 1mg of folic acid. I just buy folic acid on the side and take an extra 3 pills (they are 1mg, trying to find some pills that are 5mg) every morning since we are NTNP right now 

Addendum: Old Navy has awesome maternity clothes, about the only place that sold XS (hard time finding that!) to XXL.


----------



## AustinGurrl

pablo797 said:


> Morning Ladies and now it's my turn . . . .
> 
> Holy Shit!! Ok maybe not pc, but I think a cuss word is in order here. Wow Austingurrl!!!

Oh believe me, that's not the only 4-letter word uttered in our house last night... :blush:

Awwwwhhh, thanks to all of you so much for the support & congrats... and Chris - LMAO on the Phoebe Buffay comment.... Seriously!!
Chris - I KNOW, still no MS... I am knocking on wood as I write this.... :thumbup:

Nope, the shock hasn't worn off... On the bright side, much less concerned about the weight gain, as it makes a bit more sense now... and there is sure no sense in worrying about it with this news.... On the scary side, all I keep reading about are complications and how much harder and high-risk multiples are... We have decided that we simply can't tell folks now, as we don't know what may happen... Which is why YOU GIRLS are SOOO wonderful to talk to... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: THANK YOU ALL for support and encouragement and a place to air these crazy feelings! 

MA - Your numbers sound wonderful! My FS wanted to wait til 7 1/2 weeks so that we could see heartbeat(s)... Lucky for you that you may get a scan even sooner!!! Can't wait to hear about it!! 

Anna - Hope you feel better soon!! I think its awesome you are still wearing your pants!!! I know what you mean about starting from behind... I had gained a little over 15 lbs from the fertility drugs when learned I was pg... oh well... lol... And the insomnia is a major pain in the behind!!! Indeed.

HA - thanks for the tip on Folic Acid... I bought 100 (something - can't recall the measurement) at CVS last night, but may go to GNC today & look. Sending lots of my evidently "now fertile" ***baby dust**** your way!!

Sorry for long rambling posts... my mind is so scrambled right now that I have no idea how I will get through today at the office...


----------



## svetayasofiya

Junebug- when will the insomnia stop?????? I can't stand it anymore!!!!!!!! I want my husband back! We have been sleeping in different rooms for weeks now because I can't sleep! :brat:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Chris I know, it really sucks :-( I think mine got better around the 16 week mark. Then I slept fine until my belly got too big to be comfortable! Oh and for the heart burn that goes along with 3rd tri sleep problems, Zantac (Ranitidine) 150mg before bed works wonders!!!!


----------



## pablo797

me again,

junebug,thanks for the tip on folic acid, good to know. 

svet, I'm with you . . .i hate not being able to sleep! But unlike you it seems to come and go. 

MA and junebug and anyone else with any advice. I was so excited this am re: austingurrl's news I forgot my issue. So the other night we had sex and all day yesterday, last night and this morning things don't feel quite right "down there" I don't know if I have a yeast infection, or BV, or if i'm just sore because we haven't been doing it as much lately. I'm swollen and there's a lot of white milky dicharge ( sorry TMI) any advice is appreciated. Don't want to go to doc for nothing. 

thanks again!! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yeast infection Anna! It's fine to use the ovules and internal creams, but NOT the fluconazole pills (oral pill) you can now get over the counter.


----------



## pablo797

thanks! I'll hit the store on the way home. My pregnancy book says not to self medicate, but I think it's a yeast infection too. Thank for the advice. Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good morning ladies. I had a bit of insomnia myself last night so am extremely sleepy today. 

For those suffering ms, you can go to most maternity stores and definitely Babies R Us and pick up MS lollipops. I don't know what the calories are, but I am sure that they aren't as high as eating cookies all day. 

Anna - it is more than likely a yeast infection. I have been avoiding sex with my hubby for the past few weeks because I got one and it sucked! Of course with last night being Valentine's day, there was really nothing I could do. I have another dr. appointment on Thursday so I may have her "check" for it again. 

However, i have to tell you, since being pregnant sex is weird for me. I start to get very weirded out by the fact that my daughter is in there while we are doing the do. 

AFM - I FINALLY found some bras that I hope will fit. I had to go to Bigger Bras.com to find them! I picked out 3 that were on sale for $37.00. I am going to wait until May to buy more because if Junebug went from a C to a G once she started breastfeeding. I may be looking at an H cup later on. Oy Vey!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good call! The bras I bought while pregnant don't fit me :wacko: It feels really nice though to find some that fit! For me the problem was finding some in the smaller band sizes with large cups!


----------



## svetayasofiya

MissMuffet08 said:


> ...However, i have to tell you, since being pregnant sex is weird for me. I start to get very weirded out by the fact that my daughter is in there while we are doing the do.

:rofl: Last night we _tried_... it was very romantic and lovely until he well... you know, gave my nipple a little too much attention and I screamed OUCH at the top of my lungs!!! :haha: Just really killed the moment. I apologised and told him I was sorry but it hurt!!! He said it was ok, but the mood had passed because that just made it very realy that I was pregnant and stuff. :growlmad:


----------



## codegirl

AustenGirl CONGRATULATIONS!!! So exciting!

Pregnancy insominia - I have it bad, and had it first pregnancy as well and for me it never goes away. I swear by Triptiphan, all natural amino acid. I've taken it both pregnancies and have even used it between babies as a sleep aid when needed. Doesn't work 100% like a real sleeping pill BUT is non addicitive, natural and available by prescription (at least in Canada).


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Terri I have never tried Tryptophan itself, but that is why milk is supposed to help with sleep. It contains natural occuring tryptophan, as does turkey  Tryptophan is a precursor for serotonin, one of the main neurotransmitters that regulates sleep. I didn't realize you needed a prescription for it!


----------



## codegirl

I get it by prescription as you need a LOT of it just to pass the body brain barrier. I take 2 to 3 grams to sleep.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone. pablo, just keep watching the issue. If it's a golf ball size of mucus it's time to call Dr. If it's just a little bit and it's clear, it's nothing. If it smells funny and itches, it's BV and you HAVE to get it taken care of. Flagyl is only recommended in the second trimester though as is Diflucan but nothing over the 120 mg I think of the Diflucan once or twice in the month because the side effects of too much are bad for the baby.

Just keep an eye out for the amount of mucus. I lost my mucus plug and it's the size of a golf ball or bigger. Sometimes it will have blood but mine didn't. I just knew by how big it was. Keep in mind it doesn't usually happen everyday to most women. I was in an accident that caused mine. I just thought I'd put what it looks like "just in case".


Austin, I'm 6 wks tomorrow so next week will be 7 wks for me. They don't know when I'll get the ultrasound but based on the fact that I'm high risk, I usually get much earlier every two weeks. Its nice, but it also means I'm higher risk so it's not fun with the worrying that comes with it. :winkwink:

As for your multiples, yes, multiples come with risk. This I know because as high risk already, with the three follies, I was warned that we could have multiples which will put us at greater risk. The thing is though, if you are monitored closely and you "take it easy", I think you'll find your risk lower if your in good health for the most part and just eat well and watch the folic acid. Did he mention weather you'd be cerclaged as a preventative?? 

I'll be having a cerclage at 13 or 14 wks because of what happened with Jackson last time. It keeps those little ones in there. I'm not sure the risk with multiples though. There are always risks with everything. :wacko:

We are surrounded by twins in our family, my husbands youngest brother had twins on their first try. They'll be 3 this year, my second cousin just had her twins and our friends have twins that are 5 this year. ALL GIRLS and they ALL are CRAZY! :rofl:

I'd imagine that having triplets will be a fun experience that will keep you young. :winkwink: :lol: Enjoy this pregnancy dear friend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh, Austin. This commercial reminded me of you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R31lSJh95x8&feature=related


----------



## Mommy's Angel

This means if you also have a flex spending account you are elgible to use it on breastpumps.:happydance::thumbup: If you also spent money in 2010 on breastpumps and supplies, they are covered this year when your doing your taxes. 

You can find the article Here

Thought this could help some of us:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

As for bras and intimate apparel., While in Buffalo last week, I found this store with LARGER size bras that were GORGEOUS! It turns out they're a sister company to Lane Bryant. I thought you gals may like the beautiful bras that you may find might fit you. 

Cacique Plus Size intimate Apparel


----------



## pablo797

Thanks MA for the info. I bought some medication for yeast infection, but it still feels weird "down there". In the past the yeast medication cleared up my symptoms pretty fast. If not better by morning then I'll make apt to see the doc. Plus side for once, I took the afternoon off and took a nap. First time all pregnancy. Felt sooooo gooodd!!!

Wait . . . MA what does EDD October 13th mean??? Is that your due date?? That's my birthday!! Maybe it will be baby's too!! It's a good day to be born. Us Libras are pretty chill. 

Have a good evening!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Thanks MA for the info. I bought some medication for yeast infection, but it still feels weird "down there". In the past the yeast medication cleared up my symptoms pretty fast. If not better by morning then I'll make apt to see the doc. Plus side for once, I took the afternoon off and took a nap. First time all pregnancy. Felt sooooo gooodd!!!
> 
> Wait . . . MA what does EDD October 13th mean??? Is that your due date?? That's my birthday!! Maybe it will be baby's too!! It's a good day to be born. Us Libras are pretty chill.
> 
> Have a good evening!! Anna

What kind did you get? Did you buy a 3 or 7 day? Usually it takes that long to work. By weird, what do you mean? Maybe you both should refrain from :sex: for awhile :winkwink: At any rate, it wouldn't hurt to get checked out. Have the check your cervix to make sure everythings alright. I'm sure it is, it may have just freaked you out a bit.

Yes, my due date is around the 13th. Jackson was actually born at 22wks on October 22nd. So it's a bitter sweet moment, but will be a month of great joy with two births in that month. October is our favorite season here too because Upstate NY has a beautiful turning of the leaves then. We usually go to the Adirondacks for a spectacular view.

Try not to worry too much dear friend.:hugs::flower:

P.S., can you tell I was lonesome today? I was bored out of my mind and seemed to post a million times here today.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I love October!!! Favourite everything! Weather, holidays (Thanksgiving, Halloween), MY birthday!!! (29th) LMAO It's the BEST month!! xoxo


----------



## sunshine71

How funny, MA - when I read Austin's news I thought of that commercial too!

Okay girls, now I just have to ask. What, precisely, does "take it easy" mean? I hear it all the time from doctors - "It's okay to exercise, just take it easy" or "You can do what you normally do, just take it easy..." What exactly do they mean by that? Do they mean I have to cut my exercising in half? Not work up a sweat? Do the same amount just go slower? At work if I make 10 trips up the stairs a day carrying stuff (under or at 20 lbs), do I need to have someone help me? Do I need to put stuff off at home if I'm really tired? What do they mean by easy? 

Of course, when I ask, the response I get is "Oh, you know, just don't go overboard." :dohh:

Am I the only one that's irritated by this?

(Please, please, please MA, don't think for a second that my little rant is directed in any way towards you or your post about taking it easy! :flower: I just find it frustrating when I get such vague instructions from my own doctor!)

Sorry, ladies! Rant over!

Okay - next question. Do any of you ladies in the 1-20 month range have a pet name for your little one? The DH and I are trying to come up with something, and nothing's hitting us. Back at my 1st scan - when we thought I was farther along than I really was - it just showed a small amount of "stuff" in there. I was told that it wasn't developing correctly and I would loose it. I came home, Total Recall was on TV, and I said "Holy crap, I'm carrying Quato!" (Yes, as you can imagine, I was rather bitter at the time...) So anyhow, we started calling it Quato, but then found out that the little one really WAS viable, and we were just off on our dates. SO - obviously, we have to loose that name. Problem is, we just can't come up with anything! 

We both have a rather warped/sarcastic sense of humor, and want to stay away from the usuals like "bean" "peanut" and "jr" - any suggestions? I'm at a total loss! 

Pablo - EDD is estimated due date. I think. I get a little confused with all the abbreviations myself... :blush:

I have my final appointment and scan at the RE this afternoon. Keep your fingers crossed for me please! 

Hope everyone has a good day. :flow:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Ladies, 

Well, we've survived the initial days after Dad's passing with I think as much grace as was possible. Thank you to ALL who sent prayers and good thoughts our way, each one is appreciated! I definitely feel God is carrying me through all this, even if at times I feel like I'm barely surviving  The funeral went well Sunday, my visiting aunt went home yesterday (it was great to see her and visit and talk about Dad) and now we are trying, as much as possible, to settle back into a bit of a routine for however many weeks we have left before baby arrives. We are 36+3 now, so hopefully it won't be long before our little guy appears! Hugs to each of you and I will catch up and post over the next few days. 

:hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Sunshine - Edward was "sprout" and this one is "noodle" don't know if that's what you are looking for or not.

Angela - :hugs: and prayers!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, how are you feeling this morning? The internal creams for yeast usually take about 2 days to kick in, definitely make an apt with your doctor if it doesn't start feeling better today!

Yep, EDD is expected due date. Mine was my birthday, which also happens to be FIL's birthday. But I went into labour 8 days before EDD and had her 5 days before, so now we have our own b-days 

Just a note of caution on mucus plugs. Every woman is different, for some it is pretty obvious like MA mentioned, but for others (including myself) they are barely noticeable. I *think* I passed some mucus about 1 week before my labour started, and if so it consisted of a tiny mucus streak when wiping (sorry if TMI) over the course of about 4 days. It was not at all evident. And also, once passing a mucus plug, there is no way to predict when the onset of labour will be. BV stands for bacterial vaginosis, and antibiotics are the treatment, such as flagyl. Diflucan does nothing for BV, as it is an anti-fungal used to treat yeast infections. Both BV and yeast are very common in general, so important to address the BV possibility when pregnant if the treatment for yeast is not kicking in! I had 6, yes 6, yeast infections while pregnant. Drove me nuts. Seems my symptoms were much worse while pregnant than they've ever been, compared to the symptoms of yeast when non pregnant. And of course, I got a yeast infection following treatment of a urinary tract infection while pregnant. 

How did everyone sleep last night? Terri, I'll definitely be asking for a tryptophan prescription if I have the insomnia with the next pregnancy! It was so bad I'd try anything that is safe for baby!!! Zoë slept 8:15PM to 4:30AM, DH went in to settle her with soother and bouncing ball which worked (!!!) and she slept until we had to wake her up for nursing at 7:45AM!!! Which means she really doesn't *need* to nurse at 4-5AM, I'm so happy! Now we'll try to kick that habit with DH going in instead of me. Hopefully should take only a few nights like it did for you Terri, with E!

I have been taking herbal supplements to try and boost my breast milk production, as pumping at work has not been 100% successful. I'm taking a solution of fenugreek seed, blessed thistle herb, nettle herb and fennel seed: it tastes FOUL!!! BUT it seems to be working, when she doesn't nurse during the night I wake up with majorly engorged breasts, like I was in the first 2-3 weeks of having her! I've just noticed a warning on the bottle though, that it is not safe to take it while pregnant. Since we are TTC now, I will need to buy the solution that is safe while pregnant, which has dried raspberry leaf, nettle leaf and alfalfa leaf. Sigh, all the things to think of!

MA that is AMAZING that US women can get a tax credit for nursing equipment like breast pumps!!! I wish we did too in Canada. It's costing me a lot, you need to replace the valves every 6-8 weeks for optimal suction and those little suckers are pricey. Not to mention I had to buy a pump both for the office and for home, since I didn't want to lug one around constantly in addition to the cooler with the milk. 

Wow, there's my novel for the day. Off to see some patients now! Hope those with insomnia slept better last night!

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela, we posted at the same time. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Forgot to mention, Zoë was "Petit Pois", direct translation in English is Little Pea, real meaning in French is Sweet Pea


----------



## pablo797

ok just lost my post,so starting over . . 

junbug,thanks for all the info, feling better. Think the treatment worked. Hard to know what is normal pregnany discharge and what is yeasty. God I hope I don't have 5 more of these things. I wore tights twice last week and panty hose v day night for date night, now I know to stay away from those. 
Also have you tried acupuncture for milk production? My acupuncturist says it works pretty well in conjunction with the herbs. 

MA, I am a one day treatment kinda girl. Thanks for all the advice. If I feel as if things are still funky i'll head to the doc. I also thought of that commercial for austin when I read the news. LOL!!

Sunshine,good luck today!! Hope the appt with the FS goes well, you deserve a good news appt. I have not named my bean yet. Still leary as I have not seen or heard heartbeat. I will be currious to hear what you come up with. As for the "take it easy". From what I can decifer, as far as exercise goes you can keep doing what you were, just don't get too out of breath or you'll deprive the baby of O2. You should be able to carry on a converation. Other than that don't get exhausted. Your body will tell you when it's too much, just listen to it. There are days when I just don't have the energy to take on some projects, so I don't. Hope this helps and is not too vauge. 

angela, lots of hugs for you friend. I am sorry for all your sorrow. Lots of hugs and try and concentrate on the last few weeks! 

missmuffett hi!
svet, how are you other than sleep deprived?
vivienne, where are you? Still on vacation? Just want to make sure all is well.

AFM, nothing to tell. . . Happy hump day!


----------



## pablo797

one last thing . . .

sunshine, don't get too hot when exerciing. Not hot yoga, and keep your body cool during other exercise. Babies don't sweat and an elevated body temp can possibly lead to birth defects. That's why no hot tubs. So that's what i've read. I still hike and cross country ski, I just stop more and wear layers so I can cool down if need be. Hope it helps! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep Anna, great info! I still exercised but stopped training for marathon running. I did lighter cardio work-outs and continued yoga (not hot). Managed to keep it up until 34 weeks, when belly was so big it was really reducing my lung capacity so I stopped... I did continue prenatal yoga (which is awesome!) until the week before I had her! I think as long as you were active before it is fine to continue (while moderating intensity) but if you weren't active before then pregnancy is not a good time to start heavy cardio training: still fine to take up light activities like prenatal yoga, which also teaches good breathing techniques and relaxing positions that can be useful during labour


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Anna, how are you feeling this morning? The internal creams for yeast usually take about 2 days to kick in, definitely make an apt with your doctor if it doesn't start feeling better today!
> 
> Yep, EDD is expected due date. Mine was my birthday, which also happens to be FIL's birthday. But I went into labour 8 days before EDD and had her 5 days before, so now we have our own b-days
> 
> Just a note of caution on mucus plugs. Every woman is different, for some it is pretty obvious like MA mentioned, but for others (including myself) they are barely noticeable. I *think* I passed some mucus about 1 week before my labour started, and if so it consisted of a tiny mucus streak when wiping (sorry if TMI) over the course of about 4 days. It was not at all evident. And also, once passing a mucus plug, there is no way to predict when the onset of labour will be. BV stands for bacterial vaginosis, and antibiotics are the treatment, such as flagyl. Diflucan does nothing for BV, as it is an anti-fungal used to treat yeast infections. Both BV and yeast are very common in general, so important to address the BV possibility when pregnant if the treatment for yeast is not kicking in! I had 6, yes 6, yeast infections while pregnant. Drove me nuts. Seems my symptoms were much worse while pregnant than they've ever been, compared to the symptoms of yeast when non pregnant. And of course, I got a yeast infection following treatment of a urinary tract infection while pregnant.
> 
> How did everyone sleep last night? Terri, I'll definitely be asking for a tryptophan prescription if I have the insomnia with the next pregnancy! It was so bad I'd try anything that is safe for baby!!! Zoë slept 8:15PM to 4:30AM, DH went in to settle her with soother and bouncing ball which worked (!!!) and she slept until we had to wake her up for nursing at 7:45AM!!! Which means she really doesn't *need* to nurse at 4-5AM, I'm so happy! Now we'll try to kick that habit with DH going in instead of me. Hopefully should take only a few nights like it did for you Terri, with E!
> 
> I have been taking herbal supplements to try and boost my breast milk production, as pumping at work has not been 100% successful. I'm taking a solution of fenugreek seed, blessed thistle herb, nettle herb and fennel seed: it tastes FOUL!!! BUT it seems to be working, when she doesn't nurse during the night I wake up with majorly engorged breasts, like I was in the first 2-3 weeks of having her! I've just noticed a warning on the bottle though, that it is not safe to take it while pregnant. Since we are TTC now, I will need to buy the solution that is safe while pregnant, which has dried raspberry leaf, nettle leaf and alfalfa leaf. Sigh, all the things to think of!
> 
> MA that is AMAZING that US women can get a tax credit for nursing equipment like breast pumps!!! I wish we did too in Canada. It's costing me a lot, you need to replace the valves every 6-8 weeks for optimal suction and those little suckers are pricey. Not to mention I had to buy a pump both for the office and for home, since I didn't want to lug one around constantly in addition to the cooler with the milk.
> 
> Wow, there's my novel for the day. Off to see some patients now! Hope those with insomnia slept better last night!
> 
> :hugs:

I'm having itching something awful and the creams NEVER work for me. :wacko::cry: I'm terrified it's BV and I know I can't have flagyl until the second trimester. It's freaking me the heck out as that's what creeped in when I lost my mucus plug. I'm not sure what to do right now. I usually have to have diflucan to get rid of yeast. I've been ingesting a TON of probiotics, but they aren't doing too much either. 

I think I'm going to call the OB's office, but I'm not sure what to do to make sure baby(ies) are taken care of.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh hun :cry: it must be so hard to relive your past experience this way. Definitely see your doctor if you have ANY concerns!!! I can't even begin to imagine how you feel given your loss... I do know that they can look at the discharge under the microscope to see if it's yeast or bacteria, and then treat you appropriately! There are other antibiotic options other than flagyl too. :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good morning ladies!

Pablo  you are better than me cuz the 1 day yeast infection treatments NEVER work for me. :growlmad: I did a 3 day last time and I was still itchy for like 4 days afterwards. I think if I get another yeast infection, I will definitely do the 7 day. And Junebug is correct, it seemed to be SOOO much worse while pregnant than when non pregnant. 

Sunshine  we call our baby Peachy :laugh2: mainly because when I told people I was pregnant according to my ticker she was the size of a peach so I said that Peachy was doing just Peachy. My OLDER brother decided that nickname was sticking no matter if it was a girl or a boy. Thank goodness we are having a girl!!! :wacko:

Rottpaw  glad you are doing ok and we will still be praying and thinking about you! :hugs::hugs::hug:

Junebug  a co-worker of mine was saying that there is this Korean soup that you should start to drink while still in the hospital and it will help with milk production. My friend said she started drinking the soup immediately after her 1st child was born and she produced TONS of milk so much so that she said she was a fountain LOL. :haha:

MA  Thanks for the pretty bra link. I will definitely check it out

Svet, Codegirl, Viv  Hi and :hugs:!!!!

AFM  My sleeping is getting better at night, however I am having still having hip pain. My body pillow helps but not a lot. Now when I sleep my hands start to swell and go to sleep. :growlmad: I broke my right wrist about 3 years ago playing softball and now that hand constantly goes to sleep and gets fat and prickly feeling EVERY night. My left hand just started to swell at night specifically around the knuckles. I googled and it is common for this to happen at nightLe Sigh. 

On another note, I know I shouldnt be paranoid, but this is around the time that I had my mmc last year :cry:. I am trying not to think about it, but it is hard. I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow so that should ease my fears. Anyway, I hope that everyone is having a good day. :flower:

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh hun :cry: it must be so hard to relive your past experience this way. Definitely see your doctor if you have ANY concerns!!! I can't even begin to imagine how you feel given your loss... I do know that they can look at the discharge under the microscope to see if it's yeast or bacteria, and then treat you appropriately! There are other antibiotic options other than flagyl too. :hugs:

I'm in such a pissy mood today too.:wacko: We were looking at buying a house last summer and our landlord foreclosed on his property without telling us so we needed to use that savings to up and move at the last minute. We found this rental which is all brand new LITERALLY and looks like our own, but we are renting. The guys are finishing the place next door and all their smoking is coming through the registers. Doug has told them nicely three times that I'm pregnant and high risk and that second hand smoke can cause preterm loss. Having had one already we would really appreciate it if they'd smoke outside the apartment. Today, fourth time. After Doug left, they started smoking. I parked my butt on their porch and told the supervisor that smoke is coming through the registers and he denied doing it in the house. :growlmad::dohh: My sense of smell is heightened, I KNOW when they're smoking. ((the idiot)) So I told him to stop and then called Doug to have him call the office and speak with the landlord. As much as I like this place, I have to feel safe. WE are paying rent and thus my home should be free and clear of things that can cause miscarriage.

My husband actually just called me and told me that the office said they'll take care of them all. The landlord doesn't smoke and he actually has a newborn that was born prematurely and understands what we are going through.:cry: I thank God for that call.

I guess I'm just feeling alittle scared today. I wish these first two trimesters came with guarantees. I was so afraid to leave our other board to come here because I just don't know and always seem to have "what happened last time" in my head. It's ALWAYS at the back of my mind. 

I truely want to be happy and excited, but between the medical staff and their attitude and now dealing with these lousy yest/bacteria infections...I'm just scared outa my mind. :cry:

Thank you for your support and encouragement!:flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ah MA - it will be ok. I am glad that the landlord is doing something about the smoking. Dont be scared about the infections I know that what happened last time will make that hard, but it was a combination of things last time. Call your dr and make an appointment. As Junebug said, they can tell you within 5 minutes if it is yeast or bacteria and give you something. It doesn't have to be the same antibotic as last time either. Keep the Faith dear friend. I know it is easier said than done . Keep us posted and let us know how it goes. 

Lots of love!
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I just heard from the nurse at the OB's office. She is very sweet. She made me an appointment for friday to be tested. I told her doug is doing doubletime at the hospital that is understaffed at the moment. 

As you both said, she mentioned that BV can be treated with other drugs if this is what it is. she also told me to stop taking the probiotics until the perinatologist gives permission. So I'm stopping that. 

I went upstairs for a few minutes to just "Breath". I had to calm myself down and redirect my anxiety and emotions before I gave myself a panic attack or something. It worked and I seem to be back here on earth instead of heightened emotional panic state. :rofl: I do think I need a nap.

By the way, I started sleeping this week. I've had THE BEST rest the past couple of days and I'm even taking naps in between.

Eating is another story. I have basic nausia but any kind of food doesn't appeal to me. Meat is making me sick. I've tried to at least get some meat in me for protein but it just tastes horrid to me. 

At first salads and pickles were doing it for me and now even salads are blah. I long for some kind of food sensation. Haha I'm trying not to have onions, potatoes, sweets with sugar in them, because of the yeast issue. I have blood oranges, gala apples, raspberries. All I want to do though is dip them in nutella with a side of milk. rofl

What's appealing to you lately for meals and snacks? Maybe your input can help.

Love to you all. Honestly I don't know what I would have done without 35+ origional board and this graduates board. Your all so very encouraging and God just knew what I needed. :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

You can always eat what I like most...PIZZA!!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> You can always eat what I like most...PIZZA!!!!!

I'd love to eat that all the time, but I'm type II diabetic so I have to watch the white carbs that put my sugars through the roof. I wear a pump so I can usually bolus more insulin, but I try to keep healthy. Maybe that's why I'm so BORED! 

mm, I LOVE NY thin and greasy pizza. YUMMY.


----------



## pablo797

MA, so so sorry you are so stressed. I would be anxiety ridden too if I were you, it's understandable. I'm anxiety ridden just from all the stories I've read and heard over the last two years. However, this is a different pregnancy with it's own set of rules. A different embryo, implanted in a different place in your uterus, and growing it's own little life. Glad you have an appt set with the doc on Friday. 

Missmuffett, My thoughts are with you too. Here I am thinking I'm in the clear as I reach the 12 week mile stone, but the reality is that something can happen at any time. My advice to you is the same as to MA. Please try and enjoy this pregnancy. It is different from the last and not destined to turn out the same way. I know this must be impossible to do, but your little bean is strong and doing great!! Hang in there. 

Junebug, I too have been doing yoga, but am having a hard time in my little area finding a pre-natal yoga class. However my quest continues and if nothing else my yoga teachers have been great modifying posses for me if need be. BTW, yeast infection seems to have cleared up!! So much happier!!!

Have a good night!! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA you're doing great *hugs* Soooo good that your sleeping is fine, it definitely helps to be rested! Eating: everyone is so different! Have you tried alternative sources of protein like peanut butter, fish, tofu, legumes (chick peas, lentils, kidney beans, etc...)? Nuts are great too! Used to pop almonds (about 5 almonds several times a day) to help with the nausea and provide some nutrition. What about yogurts and cheeses as source of protein? 

With regards to smokers, I used to openly SNARL at them while pregnant. Non-pregnant they annoy me, pregnant I wanted nothing more than to stuff that cancer stick down their throats!!! I understand how upset you are about it! Glad your landlord is being helpful here.

Anna, great to hear that you're feeling better! And yes, most yoga teachers are aware of modifications during pregnancy: to be honest, first trimester is fine for most poses, just not twisting ones. I did head stands up until 37 weeks, so inversions are fine too! Baby used to love it when I went upside down  And I loved doing balancing poses (like tree pose) while pregnant! Your centre of gravity shifts completely and I loved the challenge of finding my "new" pregnant centre! I am looking to getting my yoga teacher certification and if I do, prenatal yoga will be my focus. You can also buy some great prenatal yoga DVDs online at Amazon!

I had a rough case today :-( Just diagnosed a patient with a genetic condition associated with very high risks of death during pregnancy (uterus rupture or aorta rupture) so I had to counsel her that they should seek alternatives as she may not come out of it alive :cry: I HATE cases like this, makes me so sad. At the same time it made me very grateful to have had a healthy pregnancy with good hopes of another one...

OK, off to bed I go. I'm exhausted, don't know why :shrug:

HUGS everyone!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> MA you're doing great *hugs* Soooo good that your sleeping is fine, it definitely helps to be rested! Eating: everyone is so different! Have you tried alternative sources of protein like peanut butter, fish, tofu, legumes (chick peas, lentils, kidney beans, etc...)? Nuts are great too! Used to pop almonds (about 5 almonds several times a day) to help with the nausea and provide some nutrition. What about yogurts and cheeses as source of protein?
> 
> With regards to smokers, I used to openly SNARL at them while pregnant. Non-pregnant they annoy me, pregnant I wanted nothing more than to stuff that cancer stick down their throats!!! I understand how upset you are about it! Glad your landlord is being helpful here.
> 
> Anna, great to hear that you're feeling better! And yes, most yoga teachers are aware of modifications during pregnancy: to be honest, first trimester is fine for most poses, just not twisting ones. I did head stands up until 37 weeks, so inversions are fine too! Baby used to love it when I went upside down  And I loved doing balancing poses (like tree pose) while pregnant! Your centre of gravity shifts completely and I loved the challenge of finding my "new" pregnant centre! I am looking to getting my yoga teacher certification and if I do, prenatal yoga will be my focus. You can also buy some great prenatal yoga DVDs online at Amazon!
> 
> I had a rough case today :-( Just diagnosed a patient with a genetic condition associated with very high risks of death during pregnancy (uterus rupture or aorta rupture) so I had to counsel her that they should seek alternatives as she may not come out of it alive :cry: I HATE cases like this, makes me so sad. At the same time it made me very grateful to have had a healthy pregnancy with good hopes of another one...
> 
> OK, off to bed I go. I'm exhausted, don't know why :shrug:
> 
> HUGS everyone!

I have tried the other protein sources. I actually have jars of nuts on the counter and lots of beans. I bought some red quinoa because it's considered a full protein. Not sure how I'll like it, but I figure it's worth a try. I have fresh fish and I know I'm only allowed twice a week. 

I drink ALOT of Keifer which is probiotic. kinda like drinking yogurt. I also bought some organic yogurt too. It's hard with this stuff because it's dairy and I thought dairy is not only a protein but a carb as well.

I know that when I drink skim milk, it's protein, but it's also carb and if I ever get lows, I know if I drink a glass, it will raise my bloodsugars.

It's not the lows I'm concerned about. I'm trying to keep my highs down as well. Seem to be doing pretty darn good lately too.:winkwink:

So are you an OBGYN then?! I'm sorry to hear about your day. Goodness, with the issues I've had with several Dr.'s around here, it's kinda weird talking with one here on the boards that actually sounds kind, with excellent bedside manner. 

You have to understand that aside from the mishap with the perinatologists last go around, after I lost my son, we went to another OB with hopes to try again at some point, who said I still had some of the placenta left in me (which I found odd because the hospital said I got it all when I delivered). This man promised us we'd conceive again, showed us HIS method of cerclaging that was supposedly better than all the others in town and sent me home on birth control for a month to get my lining started for surgery to remove whatever was left in my body.

A month later, the day before I was to go to the hospital for surgery with this guy, I had to call to confirm my appointment with him at the hosptial. Something told me to call his office that day even though we were just to go to the hospital.

The message was confusing and directed Doug and I to his website where he said he closed down shop and his license was revoked. 

So not only did I go through a traumatic experience with the perinatal center and then with the hospital, but this new Dr. I was referred to that was promising miracles of pregnancy has up and closed shop without even calling his patient directly to let her know there was no surgery and that I needed to be seen for the meds he prescribed me that I had been on for weeks.

Needless to say, I called the Dula we were supposed to have when I was pregnant with Jackson and started to cry. Poor thing, she wasn't my dula anymore because Jackson had passed. She was kind enough to refer me to a Dr. that was great and said that even if I had to go back to perinatal center because I was high risk, there is a possiblity they would allow this Dr. to work in conjunction with them.

So thats where I'm at right now. I'm with an excellent office and waiting for the perinatologist appointment March 2nd with the only Dr. I'd allow see me. She was delivering by c-section the whole day and kept coming in between them to check on me and then cried with me. 

There's something about women in OBGYN that kinda helps I think. They've been there and can empathize. The males thus far in obgyn are cocky and really don't seem very open to any communication other than their own. At least I haven't seen it yet here.

When we moved back to New York State I was pretty disappointed with the medical care here in my area. It seems as though all the Dr.'s who specialize are leaving the area. In fact, there was an excellent childrens Dr. for brain injury at the new childrens hospital here who up and left. 

There's only one perinatologist in 14 counties which doesn't leave room to choose and I think most of them are quite cocky KNOWING their the only ones in the area and thus, their patients in fact, cater to THEM.

I've often told Doug I've wanted to move away again. What good does it do anyone to run away from your problems though right? Besides our son is resting here. 

I'm glad your on here. It kinda gives me hope that there are Dr.'s out there who are good. I don't have the most positive experiences with them here in New York State. I was talking with another friend of mine whose like a mother figure and telling her that it's going to be SO hard to go back to the SAME perinatologist and the SAME hospital that botched everything. I mean, I don't really know if they changed any of the policies they said they'd change.

She gave me such comfort in telling me, well Bek, I know your not given many options, but to spite the bad experiences, there ARE some good folks out there. She said, this is the time to lead on Gods plan, His strength and favor. He knows all you've been through and will see you through every step.

It was helpful. Calming.



On a side note, I think I'm going to buy a yoga video for prenatal. I really need some kind of exercise and I know I can't do anything too strenuous being high risk. I think maybe that could help me quite a bit to RELAX.

I'm looking forward to Mondays beta so we can hopefully have a sonogram next Thursday which will be 7w1day. I'm praying for a heart beat and to see how many are in there. peekaboo!:baby::happydance:


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks, Pablo & Junebug - your explanations of taking it easy are the most comprehensive I've received so far. Makes perfect sense. You guys rock! :thumbup:

Thanks to everyone for all the great name suggestions! I was leaning towards Codegirl's idea of Sprout (the DH is 6'4", so it would be sort of like Sprout and the Green Giant), but then somehow it morphed into Squirt. :haha:

So Squirt it is.

MA and MissMuffet, your fears are completely understandable considering the tragic losses you've both suffered - my thoughts are with you. Pablo's advice of how each and every pregnancy is unique really hits the nail on the head, and is something that all of us who have suffered a loss should try to keep in mind. 

Thank you Pablo!!! :hugs:

MA - quinoa's AWESOME! A friend of mine turned me on to it about a year ago. Don't make it with water, though - use chicken broth instead. Gives it a better flavor. (In my humble opinion, anyway...)

I'm with you, MissMuffet - I've had a craving for pizza something fierce lately! Mmm... such tasty, cheesy goodness... :pizza:

Good luck at your doctor's today!

Junebug, I can't imagine having to bring that kind of news to someone. It's no wonder you're tired! I don't know about you, but emotional days like that always seem to wipe me out. Either that, or maybe you're pregnant...? :winkwink:

Well, I went to my last appointment & u/s with the RE yesterday. Squirt's doing great - perfect growth, and a HB of 161. :happydance: Yay! :happydance: EDD is 9/25/11. So I've officially "graduated" out of their office and I've been sent back to my regular OB. I have an appointment with her this afternoon. I must admit, though, I've been spoiled with all the ultrasounds! It's really going to be tough not to get all that visual verification anymore. BUT - no complaining from me right now. I'm just grateful I've made it this far!

Hope everyone has a good day - only one more day 'til the weekend!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Ladies,

Whew! I still feel like I am in survival mode, just taking one day at a time. But today is Thursday, so only today and tomorrow at work and then we'll have a weekend to rest and recover. This will be the first weekend in SO long where we are not needing to drive out of town to visit Dad, or feeling badly because we can't go visit that weekend (or he isn't up to it). I am so sad to lose him, but in a way, having an end to the situation is a relief. He's not suffering any more and I don't have to worry about where he is; he's home with the Lord and will be safe forever now. 

So our plans for this weekend are to REST as much as we can, and try to take care of a few baby-related things that we need to get done just in case the little guy decides to come a week or two early (something mommy is hoping for, since he was already 7 pounds two weeks ago! :dohh:) We need to pick up a few items that we'll need starting from day 1 at home with baby, and get the house ready and carseat installed just in case. But overall I think it will be a restful weekend in many ways, and I'm looking forward to that! I may even be able to cook a few meals to freeze, which I have really wanted to do but not had time for. 

On the baby front, I'm feeling pretty decent all things considered, and can't complain. The only really worrisome thing is my BP is creeping up (before it was in the 110/70 range and now is more like 130, 135/86 or 90 range). I'm checking it twice a day with our home monitor and will take all those readings with me to the dr. tomorrow. I am SO hoping that she puts me out on home rest, just so I can at least be done with work and go ahead and begin leave. I could really use a couple of weeks before baby comes to process everything that has happened and get everything ready. My feet and ankles are also so swollen 24/7 that it hurts to walk, as the skin can't stretch any further! That has been a more recent issue (like in the last month) so I believe it may be related to baby's increasing size and lower position. I think he has "dropped" because my heartburn and reflux are improving (thank God!) and he seems slightly lower lying - although he is so big, it is hard to really notice the difference. Even though the house is not yet ready, I am just about ready to get him out LOL! Come on little one! :haha:

So I've been trying to keep up with how everyone's doing, but I may not be a 100%. Please forgive anything I missed - 

Austin - HUGE news, literally LOL!! That is AWESOME! I know a surprise like that must still be rocking your world, but how amazing! Congratulations and I will pray that all 3 stay happy and healthy in there! 

Sunshine - as others have mentioned, to me "taking it easy" means not pushing. So if you were previously doing fitness things that felt like a lot of exertion (high body temp, sweating, exhaustion afterward) I would just tone it down to where you're exercising more gently. Walk instead of run, or yoga instead of high impact, things like that. I was one of those people who just felt like I did not want to do ANYTHING that might cause a problem, so I kept my exercise to walking and stretching (but could not even continue that once I developed a lot of SPD pain). But I have heard that anything you were previously accustomed to is basically fine; just listen to your body! 

We too got very spoiled with multiple ultrasounds at our RE's office; then once I got to my OB at 12 weeks it was "one at 18-20, then another at 35!" I was like, whoa! That's a LONG time to wait LOL! But we ended up with low-grade placenta previa at 18 weeks so were rechecked at 25, then had a private 3D/4D scan at 33 and that helped break up the wait. 

MA - :hugs: and try not to worry about the BV or yeast. They'll get you treated appropriately and even if they can't use systemic antibiotics, I suspect they can use topical versions and surely some are safe at all stages of pregnancy. I've basically had a yeast issue since I got pregnant. It seems more external (I think from all the - sorry if TMI - constant increased discharge) so I have just used the external monistat cream as needed. I have only had to treat an internal one once so far, and I used the 3 day. Seemed to work okay but took a while to resolve completely. At the time I was also using progesterone suppys so that was just all kinds of fun LOL! :rofl:
Hang in there sweet friend. I know how stressful it was for me in the earliest days and you are battling with the nightmare of what came before as well. Try to trust in God's timing and His protection. If you need a happy outcome to focus on, we have some very good friends here who lost their first son at 25 weeks (cervical issues; I think incompetent cervix but have never heard an actual confirmation on that diagnosis). He was just too tiny and did not make it, which broke my heart particularly because I was born at 27 weeks and made it (and that was 36 years ago!). It's just all up to God. They went on to have a perfectly healthy little boy (with cerclage) and he is now 4.5. So remember that ALL things are possible with God. If at any time you are not 100% comfortable with your care, seek out another opinion (as many as it takes). I'm like you - I prefer female docs for OB/GYN and I deliberately chose an all-female OB practice when we got to that point. All three of the OB's who might end up delivering us have kids of their own, so I know they've been there and done that. I just feel like with OB or GYN, men simply never will be able to relate the way another woman can. 

Junebug I am so sorry about the rough day yesterday. It is never easy to deliver terrible news like that and it sounds like you are a wonderful and empathic doc. :hugs: and kudos for caring so much about your patients.

Steph, I am sorry we are near the anniversary of your MMC but try not to worry! Do something fun for yourself and try not to think about it or stress. You are well into 2nd tri and as much as the swelling of various parts is miserable, it's also normal. My feet and ankles are so bad they are actually painful right now, but the doc does not seem too worried. The joys of pregnancy! :haha:

Code, we are getting close!! Have you heard anything else on your delivery plan? 

Svet, Viv, :hugs: and how are you guys doing? 

Happy Auntie, glad to see you lurking here! We are sending you tons of :dust: and love! Stop by any time!

Okay ladies sorry for the novel. I gotta run to work. Please pray that this or next week will be my last in the office, as I just can't cope with work on top of everything else right now! 

Love to all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow ladies! Novels indeed 

Angela, nice to read you. Definitely relax this weekend, you deserve it after what you've been dealing with :hugs: I hope you get put on house arrest as I call bed rest ;-) That would be great to not have to work anymore! You are soooooo close! I was obsessed with the car seat being installed when I reached 36 weeks, just in case she came early. Thank goodness we did because my waters broke at at 38 weeks and 6 days 

Sunshine, LOVE Squirt! Definitely unique! Hmmmmm, maybe I will have a BFP sooner than anticipated? Will keep you ladies posted! That's what I love about this site, I can have your support without disclosing the pregnancy in RL until the end of the first trimester...

MA, I'm actually a Medical Geneticist. My training involves pediatric genetics, adult genetics, prenatal genetics (teratology, embryology, syndromes involving fetuses, etc...), cancer genetics, etc... Right now I am practicing in adult genetics so I diagnose, follow and treat adult patients with genetic disorders. It makes me a VERY stressed pregnant woman as I know everything that can go wrong with fetal development and with pregnancies :wacko: I used to go to the NICU every couple of weeks while pregnant to look at baby on ultrasound and make sure the heart, brain, stomach, kidneys, etc.. still looked normal. It was weird to see a "NORMAL" written in big on my 18 week scan, as I'm used to dealing with the abnormal ones. Unfortunately as part of my speciality, I don't see healthy pregnancies and babies, so I had a strange bias that way. But since a big part of our practice as Medical Geneticists involves breaking bad news, our training focuses a lot on communication skills and LISTENING to patients, compared to other specialties where they do not teach their trainees any of this, sadly enough... It sounds like you have the support of great friends which is amazing! I am hoping for you that you find caring and empathetic health care providers, you truly deserve it!

Yes, prenatal yoga DVDs are great. Can do it in the comfort of your own home, at your own pace and take breaks as needed. Quinoa is great! I was obsessed with it a while back and made salads for work with it 

AFM, little one once again woke up at 4AM, but DH successfully had her back to sleep within 15 minutes with no crying for booby, then she woke up at 7AM. So another blissful 8 hours straight in bed for me :happydance: I booked her first professional photo session for next Monday, now I have to pick 2 outfits! So exciting! 

OK I need to go take care of my pumped milk now, TTYL!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Steph, forgot to say thanks for the suggestion of the Korean soup. I'll have to look into this, I'm very curious! I have 2 sisters adopted from South Korea so a lot of our family cuisine is Korean, and I've never heard of this! My breast milk production is actually great, it's just that my boobs don't like pumps :-( When actually nursing Zoëlle, I have tons of milk, and actually drop a whole lb in my pre- and post- weighings, it's crazy! But at work, my breasts can get pretty engorged. It's amazing how much of nursing is psychological... I was hoping those herbal supplements could increase how much actually made it OUT during the day. Right now as I pump, I already have almost 7oz which is amazing! I used to only get 2-3oz per pumping session...

OK now I really need to go! Hope everyone is having a great Thursday morning, HUGS!


----------



## AustinGurrl

HI all! Sorry to have been out so long, but have been a bit overwhelmed.... :)

Angela - Glad you are getting settled & I hope you get to stay home! I have a hard time working now, can't imagine at your stage! 

Sunshine - Squirt! LOVE IT! On exercises, I have heard you don't want you heart rate over 140bpm. I have a heart rate monitor & wear it walking, on elliptical, etc. And yes, as Pablo said, when talking is hard, your're working out too hard. I, too, have been doing prenatal yoga... and regular hatha, too. No deep twists and you're fine. Was it Junebug that said baby loved inversions? haha... too cute! 

MA & Pablo - Sorry yall are dealing with issues "down there"... I have not had the pleasure of a yeast infection, but have dealt with UTI's on and off forever... Sorry for you girls and hope you feel better soon... MA - I couldn't see the commercial... :( Was it by chance the one for Chase bank where guy comes home to 3 cribs, etc?? That is the one I thought of...

AFM - I have thought about little else lately... still so overwhelmed... We are trying to not think in terms of "babies", as recommended by our FS, as we don't know what the future holds. We will go back for the next scan and see where we are... 

Otherwise, I have been sick... Not flu, but definitely a bad cold (cough, low grade fever, congestion)... Have been taknig OTC Tylenol cold meds (rec by FS nurse) and staying home. Just feel lousy... and am worried about the effects of the fever. Its not been high, 99 - 100.6, but still worried. And DH leaves on Sat for a week in Asia for business... which will be really hard as I will have no one to talk with about how I am feeling... 

We are very glad we didn't tell my parents last weekend... 

Re: food - Don't know if its the cold or symptoms slacking, but have had no appetite... No nausea, no ms, just nothing sounds good. Forced myself to ear some eggs & toast for breakfast this am. Blech.


----------



## codegirl

Sunshine - love the nickname!! Might borrow it if, IF, we go for #3 :wacko:

CJ - just wanted to tell you how much I love ya, I'm so glad you joined the thread :hugs:

Angela - sounds like you have a good plan to take it easy. we ARE so close, I can almost taste it.

My blood pressure is doing the exact same thing, so the GD clinic made me pee in a cup too because of the change. It was all good but then I woke up with a headache this morning. Keeping and eye on the bp today and so far I've been under the "max" for going to the hospital. I meet with an OB on Friday and of course, I have myself in a state over all the "what ifs". DH worked hard to try and talk me down but when he said that our last labour was "sucessful" because we ended up with a healthy baby and healthy mom I could have just strangled him. YES, in the big picture we came out the other side BUT I'm the one that had weeks of recovery etc... and I think some of those memories are starting to raise their ugly head.

I just wish this baby will just COME early without anything so I don't have to make decisions.

The GD clinic couldn't believe that I hadn't had to see an OB yet and that I was going to be "allowed" to go to 39 weeks. That sure didn't help calm me down.

We are also working like mad to try and get a "big boy room" finished for my son. I did some retail therapy after the clinic yesterday and spent WAAAAAAY too much, it was hard to fess up last night. DH has suggested that the Egiption cotton sheets are a little extravigent for a 2 year old :rofl: He *might* have a point :rofl:

I hope everyone is feeling well and sending labour dust to all that need it and sticky dust to all the rest!

:hug:


----------



## codegirl

AustinGurrl said:


> Re: food - Don't know if its the cold or symptoms slacking, but have had no appetite... No nausea, no ms, just nothing sounds good. Forced myself to ear some eggs & toast for breakfast this am. Blech.

this is how I was for both pregnancies. It was easier with Edward cause I could eat anything I would finally find that would sound good. DH use to go through the fridge and freezer naming food to see if he could find something, anything that I would eat. I ate grapefruit for a couple months :haha:

This pregancy with early GD I've struggled more with finding things to eat. Things that sound good would be hard on my sugars.

Guess that's why I gained 30 lbs first pregnancy and 12 this pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## pablo797

I thought since I posted last night there wouldn't be much going on here this am, WOW was I wrong!

MA, I too love quinoa and find oilve oil and lemon juice the secrete to a good quinoa, makes it not too dry. Although I will have to try chicken stock!! Yum!

Sunshine, love squirt!!! Glad you are graduating to OB !! But get ready for not as many scans. I still haven't had one and it's driving me mad! 

Junebug,so sorry about work! That must be the thoughest part of ur job and I agree, no wonder ur tired. At least you got 8 hours of sleep!! I have to say I am really worried about sleep deprivation. I LOVE to sleep!! 


Angela, glad you are doing better and take it easy this weekend! Good words of advice to MA. I am not a religious person ,so I fall short when it comes to those kinds of reassurances. Take care of yourself dear friend!! You're so close!!

Finally, Austin, so sorry you feel so crappy! Are you going to be ok with DH gone for a week? Is there someone you can confide in about what's going on so someone can check on you? Hope you feel better!! 

AFM, it's another day where I don't feel pregnant,which is good as I'm ms free,but weird. Just waiting for that scan next monday to confirm everything is fine. Driving me crazy!! However tomorrow is friday!! Yehhhh hoo!!! Have a good day everyone!! Xx anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good morning everyone (afternoon in some places). A LOT of activity since last I posted. 

Sunshine  Squirt is awesome and it is nice to have name for the LO.

Angela  It is great to hear from you and yes, please relax and recoup this weekend. I will definitely pray that you go out on Maternity leave as of Monday, Feb 28th. :hugs: Car seat installation  where do you go to get that done? Starting to freak out a bit as I havent done ANY preparation yet for this baby and there is a great deal to do. :wacko:

Austin  Sorry that you are sick. I know how miserable it can be to have a cold and be pregnant (and possibly have morning sickness!) While your husband is away, you can definitely talk to us about how you are feeling. Since I am in Cali, I am on pretty much until 5:30pm (8:30pm your timeI think or are you 2 hours ahead?). Anyway, you can ping me :flower:

Codegirl  I will also pray that your baby comes early for ya! :hugs:

Pablo  I hear it is starting to warm up in Co (at least where my parents are in Castle Rock it is supposed to be in the 60s). :cold:

MA  let me know how you like the prenatal yoga videos. They offer classes through Kaiser and I am thinking about signing up. My only issue is that I really dont like regular yoga (I know I am weird, but I find it too slow and boring  I took dance classes a majority of my life so I like things a little more up tempo and fast paced) so I am not sure I will like the prenatal yoga, but I gotta do somethingmy HIPS hurt! :sad1:

Svet & Viv  Hope you are doing well

AFM  I have a Dr appointment with my OB/Gyn this afternoon. I have a list of questions for her. I had originally written them up when I went to see my perinatologist, but since he is a man, he couldnt answer several. I too love my OB. I have been going to her since I was 19 years old and she gets me and is able to calm most of my worries and talk me down when I get crazy LOL. 

On another note - cant remember if I asked this or not and I am too lazy to go back and check  but is anyone watching One Born Every Minute on Lifetime? I know that there is a version in the UK, but the US version just started like 2 or 3 weeks ago. I cry everytime a baby is born and it makes me even more excited for the birth of my daughter. :thumbup:

Well, I have meetings pretty much for the rest of the day until I leave for my appointment. So I will chat with you all either later today or tomorrow. :hug::hug:

Best,
Steph


----------



## sunshine71

Wow, Codegirl, Egyptian cotton sheets for a 2 yr old? Nice! Wanna adopt me? I'll even let you call me Squirt! :)

Junebug, in a way, I know what you mean about your work place making you a stressed pregnant woman. For three years I worked at a school and adult care center for people with severe autism. The scary part was that a lot of them didn't start having problems until at least their toddler years. It used to be that you could breath a sigh of relief when your baby was born healthy - not so much anymore. I'll probably be a nervous wreck until this kid's in grade school! You try not to think about it, but when you're immersed in it every day it really changes your perspective. 

Austin, I wouldn't be surprised if you're overwhelmed for a while - such big news to process! Sorry you're not feeling well - maybe with the hubby gone you can sleep all weekend without having to feel guilty about it..? That's what I would do! :)

Angela, you're still in my thoughts and I hope things continue to get easier for you as time goes on. :flower:

Glad you finally have your scan on Monday, Pablo! Something tells me it'll be a while before I see another one of those...

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## rottpaw

Reading quickly while at work, but Steph, on the carseat question - here in the States what I have heard is to install it the best you can (according to directions, etc.) and then go to any fire station, police station or DMV and they can double check and adjust for you (it's free and they are all certified for this purpose). Apparently the most common mistake is that people do not secure the base tightly enough. We are going to invest in those "seat protector" thingys because you are supposed to secure it tightly enough that it will basically dig way into your car's seats... so we're off to Babies R Us this weekend to grab a couple of those. My car has the "LATCH" system but that is only on the left and right sides in the rear seat, and they say to put baby in the middle of the rear seat (obviously can't do this if you have more than one child, but for a first child you can) to protect more from any side impact. So we'll be securing it with the seat belt install and I am a bit more nervous about getting that right. The seat we bought (Chicco Keyfit 30) is supposed to be one of the easiest to install correctly, but as a first timer I worry about absolutely everything! :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! :hi:

Angela, thank you so much for your kind words. You've really calmed my heart.:hugs::kiss: I do hope you get a pass for bedrest. I think the peace would help quite a bit. I also hope that bloodpressure comes down. Do you think its the added stress over the past few weeks?!



Junebug, I can't even imagine the stress and sadness that job must bring. A couple in our grieving group had a test done that found them to both carry a genetic abnormality that caused their own child to be deformed with an inability to breathe on his own. Not only were they grieving for their son, they were grieving the loss and inability to ever bare a child again. He was going to get clipped and she was going to start bcp's. I wasn't really sure if they were planning to adopt. I didn't think it right to ask at a time like that. Just wasn't my place, but I DO hope they did because they were such a beautiful couple.:cry: Dealing with issues like that as a career would put me over the edge. I think I can be "overemotional" so aside from the sadness I think I tend to take on everyones problems. You sound like such a compassionate person and to spite how sad and hard it must be, I'm sure there are times when this testing is of great help to many.:hugs:

Austin, YES! That was the commercial. I noticed you were trying to find others who were pregnant with triplets in the multiples forum. I even started reading the only 1 other gal who had triplets...her pregnancy story. I noticed she too didn't have morning sickness all that much either. It's SO fun to read her journal! It's also good to know that while there "can" be complications, you have someone here who made it the whole way through to the general 33wk mark. I guess 33wks is the average delivery for triplets. 

I too haven't been good with food. NOTHING sounds good to me and I've LITERALLY been making myself eat for the sake of the baby(ies). I get SO frustrated because nothing is tasting good at all! And like Code, I have type II diabetes and am wearing a minimed pump, so while I can bolus the heck out of any food I eat, the idea is to eat healthy and nothing that will bring my blood sugar up. I'm quite proud really. My numbers have been AWESOME lately. Much lower than usual and definately lower than my last pregnancy. It's amazing. Though I keep wondering if since my appetite stinks and I'm eating healthier food than usual, if they'll think I'm "dieting" when I'm actually eating healthy meals throughout the day.

I think the worst thing I've eaten thus far is a weight watchers cookies and cream bar because it's lower in sugar and gives me the chocolate I like.

Tonight for a snack I'm having raw veggies and hummus.:thumbup:

This morning I went to bed at 2am and woke up at 530am. I went downstairs and had a glass of Keifer and then went back to bed and slept on and off until 1pm. I've been up now and I'm tired again.

My sleep pattern is crazy. I'm glad I'm a homemaker because at least my schedule is more flexible and I can just let my body do what it needs too. I feel LAZY though.

Missmuffet, I was a dancer too for 14 years. Later I ended up with PCOS and gained 50lbs quickly...my weight has gone up, up and up, so I lost what would have been my career.:shrug: I'm not a usual yoga fan either. I know the poses, but I'm a big woman, so sometimes it's hard to get that belly outa the way or to hold my own darn weight. I figure I have to do SOMETHING because I can't do high impact or what normal weight women can do during their pregnancy. I usually do walk away the lbs. with leslie sansone, so I suppose I could purchase her video as well.

Pablo, the quinoa with olive oil and lemon sounds good. I also think I'm going to try it with broth. I happen to have extra broth on hand so i might try making some tonight.

I pray your all having a lovely day. I'm trying hard to keep awake. Tomorrow I have my appointment to check for YI/BV. Thing is, I don't feel itchy right now. I'm wondering if it's YI on the outside like you said you had angela. Maybe the Keifer helped with probiotics. I'll still have her check inside and out to see if she can find anything.

What's with this yeast issue with many of us? It's pretty heavy during pregnancy and it was with my last too. Though this time it's not as BAD, it's still not comfortable though.:winkwink:


----------



## rottpaw

MA - I do think the BP increase is probably just all the combined circumstances. I am really hoping it's not the pregnancy itself which of course would mean preeclampsia, but I am keeping a really close eye on it and trying to watch my salt intake. I noticed that last week while I was home sick for the first part of the week, the swelling in my feet and ankles was much better (I think because no fast food/junk food like I sometimes eat at work LOL) but my pressure was still up a bit. I'm hoping that's stress and not pregnancy itself, but if for some reason it's the pregnancy or PE, at least we are 37 weeks on Sunday and I won't be too frightened for baby if they want to get him out early. 

TMI alert  On the yeast, I think my issue has been caused by the normal increased discharge of pregnancy. It has been (at least for me) thin and watery enough that I can tell I don't have a true yeast infection going on internally, if that makes sense. There's no heavy goopy stuff. But the consistency of the "normal" discharge is more sticky than regular cervical mucus. I am one who has normally got pretty heavy CM during ovulation, etc. and this is not quite the same. I think it is the stickiness that causes my issues; it sort of (sorry again for TMI) causes my undies to stick to everything "down there." I think the constant cycle of dampness is what has caused my problem. If I use the external yeast cream regularly (like 2x a day) it stays pretty comfortable, but if I even skip a day, I can tell. :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm thin watery mucus. The outside itches like CRAZY. I've tried going rogue at night and we usually keep the fan on for "white noise". So it dries things out. The yogurt and keifer help, but once the underwear goes back on, it's hot and moist down there. The creams make it worse for me. It's already wet down there. Adding more cream makes it icky. I get so frustrated with it.

I'm glad your almost at the "safe point" on Sunday. So if it is something serious baby will be okay. I forgot to mention last time that I giggled when I found out baby is already past 7lbs. He sure is a cutie though. Can't WAIT for pictures! It's SO exciting for me to see some of "our" girls here either with their children or coming close to birthing. I'm just so excited to have a second chance at motherhood. God is so good!


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> I'm thin watery mucus. The outside itches like CRAZY. I've tried going rogue at night and we usually keep the fan on for "white noise". So it dries things out. The yogurt and keifer help, but once the underwear goes back on, it's hot and moist down there. The creams make it worse for me. It's already wet down there. Adding more cream makes it icky. I get so frustrated with it.
> 
> I'm glad your almost at the "safe point" on Sunday. So if it is something serious baby will be okay. I forgot to mention last time that I giggled when I found out baby is already past 7lbs. He sure is a cutie though. Can't WAIT for pictures! It's SO exciting for me to see some of "our" girls here either with their children or coming close to birthing. I'm just so excited to have a second chance at motherhood. God is so good!


I agree about the ick factor, but don't hesitate to try the external cream (used externally only of course) to see if it helps things for you. Check with your doc tomorrow but I don't think it can hurt anything since it is external, and it has sure helped me all the way thru pregnancy. I use it sparingly so it's not the same feel as having used the whole yeast infection treatment or anything like that - not gloppy and in fact feels much better than when I don't use it. Maybe it would help! :flower:

And yes, our baby is definitely a butterball LOL! I am so excited to meet him! 

Meanwhile, I'm sitting here right now trying to figure out whether I'm having early labor symptoms, or just braxton hicks. :shrug: I've had BH before, but nothing like this. I've had these contractions for about 3 hours now and they are more like a strong BH coupled with period-like pain, which I've not had before. A bath has not helped (normally would help with BH for me) and so I'm trying not to get too excited, but make plans accordingly. I just had some dinner and I'll relax for an hour or so, then finalize packing my bags before bed - just in case! I am scheduled to see the doc tomorrow morning anyway, so if I make it through the night I will go ahead to my appt, and if not then of course I'll be seeing her tomorrow either way :happydance: I am guessing that if I can sleep through them (or they disappear while I rest) then they are just bad BH; otherwise I am guessing I won't be asleep for long! 

Wish me luck! I will report back in the morning! 

Love and hugs to all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I'm thin watery mucus. The outside itches like CRAZY. I've tried going rogue at night and we usually keep the fan on for "white noise". So it dries things out. The yogurt and keifer help, but once the underwear goes back on, it's hot and moist down there. The creams make it worse for me. It's already wet down there. Adding more cream makes it icky. I get so frustrated with it.
> 
> I'm glad your almost at the "safe point" on Sunday. So if it is something serious baby will be okay. I forgot to mention last time that I giggled when I found out baby is already past 7lbs. He sure is a cutie though. Can't WAIT for pictures! It's SO exciting for me to see some of "our" girls here either with their children or coming close to birthing. I'm just so excited to have a second chance at motherhood. God is so good!
> 
> 
> I agree about the ick factor, but don't hesitate to try the external cream (used externally only of course) to see if it helps things for you. Check with your doc tomorrow but I don't think it can hurt anything since it is external, and it has sure helped me all the way thru pregnancy. I use it sparingly so it's not the same feel as having used the whole yeast infection treatment or anything like that - not gloppy and in fact feels much better than when I don't use it. Maybe it would help! :flower:
> 
> And yes, our baby is definitely a butterball LOL! I am so excited to meet him!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm sitting here right now trying to figure out whether I'm having early labor symptoms, or just braxton hicks. :shrug: I've had BH before, but nothing like this. I've had these contractions for about 3 hours now and they are more like a strong BH coupled with period-like pain, which I've not had before. A bath has not helped (normally would help with BH for me) and so I'm trying not to get too excited, but make plans accordingly. I just had some dinner and I'll relax for an hour or so, then finalize packing my bags before bed - just in case! I am scheduled to see the doc tomorrow morning anyway, so if I make it through the night I will go ahead to my appt, and if not then of course I'll be seeing her tomorrow either way :happydance: I am guessing that if I can sleep through them (or they disappear while I rest) then they are just bad BH; otherwise I am guessing I won't be asleep for long!
> 
> Wish me luck! I will report back in the morning!
> 
> Love and hugs to all!Click to expand...

Luck? I'm freaking out I'm so excited!!:happydance::flower: Praying all is well and I'm sure you'll make it your priority to get on here and keep us posted if you have contractions. Be sure to also post through pushing too.:winkwink: :rofl: Just kidding of course. All jokes aside, I DO pray all is well and wish you the best if this IS the moment. Looking forward to hearing from you after your appointment and if we don't, I'm sure we'll figure out where you are.:winkwink::baby: CAN'T WAIT till baby comes!:happydance::cloud9::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sunshine71

Good luck Angela - Hope this is it!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies! 

Well, no news yet. I was able to sleep last night from about 11-1, then awake 1-3 to check timing again. Oddly, they were very regular contractions (which is more like true labor than BH) but seemed by about 3 to taper off pain-wise, so I tried to go back to sleep. Slept okay most of the rest of the night, waking periodically to more contractions but not so bad. I'm very glad I have already been scheduled to see my doc this morning and I'm looking forward to finding out if perhaps I'm starting to dilate or anything (I'm assuming she will check, if I explain about the night I had last night). i'll report back!


----------



## HappyAuntie

good luck! We'll all be on pins and needles waiting for your post-dr report! :happydance: 

PS - I'm posting a little update on the TTC thread for you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm waiting patiently Angela! :winkwink: :hugs:

If you are dialating, try a little bit of housework to get ya moving. Maybe hubby can give you a lower back massage which helps get labor moving too. I'm SO excited. Praying all is well with you and baby and looking forward to hearing good news soon.


AFM: Exactly what I had feared. Went for the testing and I have Bacterial Vaginosis. :cry: Puts the fear right in me after losing my son from BV that worked it's way into the cervix after I lost my mucus plug. The good news in all of it is that I'm being monitored at ALL TIMES seriousely. They're not taking any chances and I love this OB's office who is very efficient and knows me. I'm hoping aside from the perinatologist, they'll allow me to stay with them along side the perinatologist office. That way everything will be covered and I know it will more likely be caught with my OB. 

Flagyl is not recommended during the first trimester so they prescribed clindamycin during pregnancy. Everything I've seen shows that there are no known birth defects with taken this drug. All by studies of course because the drug has been around for awhile. So I'm feeling somewhat of comfort. I'm just praying this baby(ies) will be safe, that any infection or anything foreign would stay out of my body and that I can carry to term healthy baby(ies).

this is SO hard. I'm so glad I have Gods strength when I am weak and am not in control.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh so relieved you saw your doc and they are treating you properly! Yep clinda is safe in first trimester and throughout pregnancy actually, you're in good hands!!!

ANGELA!!! We're waiting for an update! So freaking excited for you!!!

<3 Terri, happy to be here too!!!

I was a dancer too! Did ballet and acrobatics until 17 years of age, and competitive gymnastics  I LOVE power yoga, or it's Sanskrit name of Ashtanga. It's much faster paced than Hatha yoga, which focuses on flexibility and relaxation. 1.5 hours of power yoga classes are so envigorating and great cardio work-outs! Have you ladies tried it? Prenatal yoga is much more Hatha based though, but when you're pregnant relaxation is key 

Well as per my charting, turns out I ovulated on Valentine's day, but we didn't do the do so we missed this egg. That is fine with me, I really want to go to Switzerland in August and I don't want to go on an international flight more than 24 weeks pregnant. I might even wait until April to try and catch the egg, that way I'd be 16-17 weeks pregnant for our trip. I fit in my regular clothes until I was 20 weeks pregnant the last time around and people couldn't tell I was pregnant until 25-26 weeks (which is nutso to me, it was obvious MUCH earlier based on my impressions...), so hoping it'll be the same the next time around.

I posted videos of Zoë giggling on FB. She's soooo cute (I know I'm biased but nonetheless!). Turns out next Monday is a holiday so we have to reschedule our photo shoot. AND she's teething again. I suspect the top front teeth: not eating other than breast milk, cranky as all heck, didn't sleep through the night and needed nursing to settle again, pulling at ears, and sticking her entire fist in her mouth. Poor sweetie :-(


----------



## pablo797

morning al!!

Steph, YES I've been watching one born every minute!!! And I have the opposite reaction, it scares the crap out of me!!! It seems so sureal to me. Can't believe it will be me in 6 months! Thank god i'm not 17 like the girl in last weeks episode! As far as car seats go I have heard the same thing about the fire station. Like you and MA I too grew up dancing,but I really like yoga, I think of it as really slow ballet. I try and find the grace and calm in each pose. Good luck!

sunshine,hi! Hope you are well!

angela,thanks for all the info on yeast stuff. No TMI. It's what this thread is for, to ask the questions you can't ask anywhere else. I for one appreiate all the info. I can't wait to hear what the doc says about the contractions!!

ma, good luck with the prenatal yoga. I too am yoga challenged. I call myself the special ed kid in the class. And except for the teacher and those select few,most folk struggle to some point. The most important thing is to get out of it what you can and know any effort is healthy and good for you. How was the quinoa? 

HA, when do you go back to FS? I'm so excited for you! Read on the other thread about the great lab rsults!!!

AFM, well I might have done the happy yeast infection is gone dance too soon. Discharge is back along with mild itching. Thing is I can't tell if it's normal heavy pregnancy discharge or the yeasty coming back. Think I will try a three day treatment. If it's not cleared up by monday I have the appt with perinatologist and maybe they can give me more answers. BTW, end of first trimester happy dance!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

junebug, I hate to ask medical questions of you as you are not at work here and I don't want you to feel like you are, but if you or anyone else has any insight into if it's harmful to use yeast infection internal treatments even if you're not sure it's a yeast infection. Does that make sense? I could try the external cream too. 

ok enough from me . . . Happy friday! I look foreward to weekends so much more now!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No Anna, not harmful even if it turns out to not be yeast. If the symptoms are persisting I'd definitely see your doc though. Definitely don't mind trying to help out 

Hmmm I like your analogy, describing yoga as slow ballet :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

AustinGurrl said:


> Girls - Quick post... I am speechless at the moment...
> 
> Had the FS appt and had a vaginal scan.... and there are THREE.
> Yes, THREE.
> TRIPLETS!!!!!
> Saw and heard all three heartbeats... all strong, around 150 bpm...
> 2 were bigger, 12.5 & 12.1 (7weeks, 3 days ~) and one smaller, 8.7 (6 weeks, 6 days)...
> 
> oh my Lord.... I am terrified. Doctor was quite surprised and said my 38-yr-ovaries really beat the odds... I had only released 3 eggs, so odds of ALL three fertilizing and implanting are crazy.... Dr. said there is really nothing to do now but wait and see how they progress... and to TRIPLE my folic acid... will see me in 2 weeks for another scan.
> 
> DH was there & stunned too... He met me back at home with 3 dozen roses and card that just said "WOW! I love you...."
> 
> I really, really am speechless right now.... :) :) :)

OH MY GOODNESSS!!!! How exciting is that!!! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls and hi there Twinkle! 

Well, I'm shot down on all fronts. OB says cervix is still "long" (so I guess definitely not effaced much) and she doesn't feel any real changes there, so she thinks what I had last night was just a practice run. She also said that, while my BP is definitely rising, it's not "over the line" yet and for me to just keep watching it. :grr: so no bedrest or home rest orders for me. :hissy: I guess they just want me to be sitting at my desk when my water breaks! And so, here I sit!

She did say several times that I'm considered full term after this weekend (37 weeks), and she made a point to tell me who is on call this weekend (twice). So I am not sure if she actually thinks something may happen, or what. :shrug:

She also drew labs to check for any BP problems that would show up in bloodwork. Hopefully it's nothing serious, but at least if there is an issue I should get to be on bed rest (which would be welcome at this point!) 

At least now I sort of know what to look for in terms of what types of BH episodes I can have, without it meaning anything. And my consolation prize is that she wants us to have another scan at 38 weeks, because baby is measuring over the 90th percentile on growth. She did not specifically mention why but I am assuming it has to do with size. So I still have hope that after that scan they may decide to induce. 

Hope everyone else is well today! I have a mini crisis brewing at work and I arrived really late today due to my appt this morning, so I will catch up on everyone's news this evening. :hugs: to all!


----------



## Tititimes2

AustinGurrl said:


> Girls - Quick post... I am speechless at the moment...Had the FS appt and had a vaginal scan.... and there are THREE.
> Yes, THREE. TRIPLETS!!!!! I really, really am speechless right now.... :) :) :)

OMG! :headspin: I know I don't belong in here but heard it on the TTC #1 over 35 thread and wanted to see for myself. Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! (what? had to do it 3x :haha:) So happy for you Austin Gurrl! Many blessings. And your DH is so sweet. 

OK, with my head down and :sad2:......back I go now to TTC #1 and earn my right to be in here!


----------



## HappyAuntie

pablo797 said:


> HA, when do you go back to FS? I'm so excited for you! Read on the other thread about the great lab rsults!!!
> 
> AFM, well I might have done the happy yeast infection is gone dance too soon. Discharge is back along with mild itching. Thing is I can't tell if it's normal heavy pregnancy discharge or the yeasty coming back. Think I will try a three day treatment. If it's not cleared up by monday I have the appt with perinatologist and maybe they can give me more answers. BTW, end of first trimester happy dance!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I don't go back to the FS until I get a positive HPT next week or we're ready to start the next medicated cycle, and that was by my choice. I'm already on progesterone support because of my miscarriages, so I didn't have to go back for the normal post-IUI progesterone check this week. And I asked if there was some reason I _had _to come in for a beta or if I could just POAS... I'm actually really disciplined about not testing early/often, and I'm ok with the TWW... and since POAS is so much cheaper than a blood test, that's what I wanted. (Besides, my arms are still bruised to hell from all my FSH/E2 checks over the last two weeks! I need to give my veins a rest! :haha:) So I'm just waiting! <cue Jeopardy music>

Why are you seeing a perinatologist? Are you high risk for some reason and I just don't remember? (And pleeeeease forgive me if that's the case - I tend to get a lot of the back stories mixed up without realizing it....)




rottpaw said:


> Hey girls and hi there Twinkle!
> 
> Well, I'm shot down on all fronts. OB says cervix is still "long" (so I guess definitely not effaced much) and she doesn't feel any real changes there, so she thinks what I had last night was just a practice run. She also said that, while my BP is definitely rising, it's not "over the line" yet and for me to just keep watching it. :grr: so no bedrest or home rest orders for me. :hissy: I guess they just want me to be sitting at my desk when my water breaks! And so, here I sit!
> 
> She did say several times that I'm considered full term after this weekend (37 weeks), and she made a point to tell me who is on call this weekend (twice). So I am not sure if she actually thinks something may happen, or what. :shrug:
> 
> She also drew labs to check for any BP problems that would show up in bloodwork. Hopefully it's nothing serious, but at least if there is an issue I should get to be on bed rest (which would be welcome at this point!)
> 
> At least now I sort of know what to look for in terms of what types of BH episodes I can have, without it meaning anything. And my consolation prize is that she wants us to have another scan at 38 weeks, because baby is measuring over the 90th percentile on growth. She did not specifically mention why but I am assuming it has to do with size. So I still have hope that after that scan they may decide to induce.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well today! I have a mini crisis brewing at work and I arrived really late today due to my appt this morning, so I will catch up on everyone's news this evening. :hugs: to all!

Well, I'm sorry you don't get bedrest orders, but I guess I'm happy he wants to stay put a little longer - whatever is best for the little guy! And yay for extra scans!



Tititimes2 said:


> OK, with my head down and :sad2:......back I go now to TTC #1 and earn my right to be in here!

This really did make me LOL for real, but <hanging head> I'm sulking back over to the TTC thread too.... :yellowcard: Not that I don't love being there, don't get me wrong - I'd never have made it this long with my sanity intact without it! :friends: (Though some would argue just how much of my sanity is actually left intact! :fool: :rofl:)


----------



## sunshine71

Sorry about the practice run, Rottpaw. :( But like HA said - whatever is best for the little guy. 

And please keep coming back, HA and Titi! If there's anyone that doesn't belong here it's probably me, as I was never really a part of the TTC thread to begin with. (The first time I posted there I was already pregnant, and moved over here shortly after). Kind of like walking across the stage to get the empty diploma folder because I didn't complete my classes. :haha:

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that mixes up the back stories, HA. Nice to know I'm in good company! There are times I've actually sat here w/pen & paper to jot down little notes as I read... :dohh:

Well, tomorrow's the day we shock the you-know-what out of my parents with the big news via a Happy Birthday Grandpa card - we're even bringing the camera to catch their expressions. Yeah, it'll overshadow my dad's little b-day celebration, but something tells me he won't mind. :winkwink:

Angela, I'll be thinking of you!

Have a great weekend everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug, you put my mind at ease about that drug. Thank You!

You seem to really be into yoga. Have you ever done the one that your in a room and it's a hundred degree's? I don't know the name of the yoga class. Anyways, I had a friend who did one and taped herself. I couldn't help but :rofl: I'd just DIE in there!:haha:

I actually have a yoga video specifically made for plus size women. It has three settings for beginner, intermediate and advanced. Of course I haven't gotten to it now. I do mainly weight training (which I switched to just using the stretching tube instead of heavy weights) and walk away the lbs. I'd LOVE to add yoga to it.

zoe is ADORABLE! She reminds me of one of my neices (one of the twins) with her cute little bonnet. Poor little thing. Another issue with pulling ears is ear infections too. I found out from several friends whose children had severe ear infections that chiropracters can get rid of chronic ear infections. I couldn't believe it.

Can't wait to see more pics of zoe. I bet they'll be so adorable. 

Sorry about missing the O' but sounds like you have everything worked out for later in the spring. I can't wait to have you back on board!:hugs:

Pablo, Junebug is right about the inserts. The only drugs you shouldn't take during first trimester are Diflucan in the first triemester which is for yeast and/or flagyl which shouldn't be taken in the first trimester either. That's for BV.

Just wondering if what your feeling is BV though. It usually comes with itching on the "lips" externally and has a smell. Have your hubby check to see if you have cottage cheese or white inside. That's usually yeast. If it's yeast, try another FULL three day suppository and buy some activia as well as keifer for the probiotic. If it's yeast, you should be rid of it, if your still itchy and smelly it's BV and you'll need meds. Don't let that one slide at all.:winkwink::thumbup: When you go in for a culture you should find out pretty quick.


Something new, I just found out from someone on the cerclage board that in the process of her Yeast Infections and BV that before she had her cerclage not only did she need more meds for herself but for her husband as well. I was floored because I picked up my medication....thought about it and Doug has been itching and adding cream and powder down there. It's flipping possible we're handing it back and forth to each other:growlmad::wacko::shrug: So Monday when I go in for my labs, I have to ask them what to do about him. Wondering if he'll have to go back to his own Dr. and have them write a lab slip. For what though, BV? Yeast?! Good grief, who knew?!:shrug:

Twinkle, Titi and HA, you won't be in there for much longer. Keep your chin up and don't lose hope dear friends!:hugs::flower:

Angela, I'm SO BUMMED! :lol: Ah well, God has lovely timing so it will be worth it when the time is finally here. I've heard women doing housework and having their husbands massage their backs to get them into labor. You'll be there soon enough!


Well, the past couple of days the nausia has picked up a bit. Still no actual sickness but I'm nauscious as all getup!:winkwink: I keep praising God. It's a good thing!:happydance:

Have a lovely weekend ladies!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Sorry about the practice run, Rottpaw. :( But like HA said - whatever is best for the little guy.
> 
> And please keep coming back, HA and Titi! If there's anyone that doesn't belong here it's probably me, as I was never really a part of the TTC thread to begin with. (The first time I posted there I was already pregnant, and moved over here shortly after). Kind of like walking across the stage to get the empty diploma folder because I didn't complete my classes. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that mixes up the back stories, HA. Nice to know I'm in good company! There are times I've actually sat here w/pen & paper to jot down little notes as I read... :dohh:
> 
> Well, tomorrow's the day we shock the you-know-what out of my parents with the big news via a Happy Birthday Grandpa card - we're even bringing the camera to catch their expressions. Yeah, it'll overshadow my dad's little b-day celebration, but something tells me he won't mind. :winkwink:
> 
> Angela, I'll be thinking of you!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! :kiss:

You were too! You were just hiding behind the scenes is all. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies, I've come over to be nosey and also check if there is any news on Angela. Hope everyone is well? xxxx

p.s Pablo - I had a yeast infection when I was pregnant but found it's hard to tell what's what because you get so much normal discharge when you are pregnant anyway!


----------



## rottpaw

MrsJ08 said:


> :hi: ladies, I've come over to be nosey and also check if there is any news on Angela. Hope everyone is well? xxxx
> 
> p.s Pablo - I had a yeast infection when I was pregnant but found it's hard to tell what's what because you get so much normal discharge when you are pregnant anyway!

Thank you for checking on me! :hugs::hugs: No news yet, unfortunately. I hope soon!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh my goodness! I forgot to check the site this morning cuz I was swamped with work and there have been 3 pages of conversation! WOW! :wacko:

Angela - sorry that you were turned down for labor and getting out of work! That stinks! Also thank you for the car seat information. Now, I need to research on the best kind. I will start with the one that you picked out.

Anna  I did the 3 day monistat (my dr said not to put it all the way in). After 3 days I was still EXTREMELY itchy, but on the outside so I bought some vagisil (maximum strength). It worked really well for like 2 days. I sent my regular OB an email and she said that if I was still having problems to get the 7 day monistat and get the cream NOT the suppositories (I hate using the cream!) and to stop using Vagisil as that might make it worse. Fortunately, it started to clear up. Unfortunately, I think it may be making another appearance. Yeah, watching the show is a bit scary, but then I think of holding my baby girl and get all warm and fuzzy. CONGRATS on going to 2nd trimester!:happydance: Hopefully I will see you posting on that forum as well. 

Rebekah  I am sorry that you have BV, but glad you went to the Dr. and were able to get some medication for it. It is also very possible that you and your husband keep giving it back and forth so definitely check with your dr.:flower: 

Titi, HA, Twinkle  A big HELLO!!!!!!! :wave: I often still lurk on the original site to see how everyone is doing. As a few others have already said, I know we will see you here soon.

MrsJ  How are you doing? How is Scarlett?

Everyone else  I hope that you all are doing well and have fun plans for the weekend.

AFM  I had my dr appointment yesterday. Good news  baby is doing fine. Weight is fine (though I feel fat  probably cuz I was 20 lbs over when I got pregnant), bump is a good size, and we listened to the heart beat. I also just signed up for Lamaze class. That was a chore because they recommend that you start to sign up at 20 weeks  apparently, I didnt get that memo and it took forever to find a class that both me and my hubby could make. Good thing about Kaiser, if one hospital doesnt have the right schedule, I can go to a different one. Bad News  All this time I though my OB was going to be delivering my baby. As an afterthought I said You are delivering my baby right she said I dont do that anymore I was in SHOCK! She said the way Kaiser does is that they have a team of three: 1 midwife, and 2 Drs. Most babies are born by the midwives  who knew? :dohh: I thought only that midwives were used in Europe and at birthing clinics  you learn something new every day. :oops:

Looking forward to a 3 day weekend, even though I will be taking my laptop home and doing some work on Monday. But my brother and his family are in town this weekend so I get to hang out with them tonight and the rest of the weekend. Those of you in the states, have a happy and safe Presidents day and those in other countries and a happy and safe weekend!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Oh my goodness! I forgot to check the site this morning cuz I was swamped with work and there have been 3 pages of conversation! WOW! :wacko:
> 
> Angela - sorry that you were turned down for labor and getting out of work! That stinks! Also thank you for the car seat information. Now, I need to research on the best kind. I will start with the one that you picked out.
> 
> Anna &#8211; I did the 3 day monistat (my dr said not to put it all the way in). After 3 days I was still EXTREMELY itchy, but on the outside so I bought some vagisil (maximum strength). It worked really well for like 2 days. I sent my regular OB an email and she said that if I was still having problems to get the 7 day monistat and get the cream NOT the suppositories (I hate using the cream!) and to stop using Vagisil as that might make it worse. Fortunately, it started to clear up. Unfortunately, I think it may be making another appearance. Yeah, watching the show is a bit scary, but then I think of holding my baby girl and get all warm and fuzzy. CONGRATS on going to 2nd trimester!:happydance: Hopefully I will see you posting on that forum as well.
> 
> Rebekah &#8211; I am sorry that you have BV, but glad you went to the Dr. and were able to get some medication for it. It is also very possible that you and your husband keep giving it back and forth so definitely check with your dr.:flower:
> 
> Titi, HA, Twinkle &#8211; A big HELLO!!!!!!! :wave: I often still lurk on the original site to see how everyone is doing. As a few others have already said, I know we will see you here soon.
> 
> MrsJ &#8211; How are you doing? How is Scarlett?
> 
> Everyone else &#8211; I hope that you all are doing well and have fun plans for the weekend.
> 
> AFM &#8211; I had my dr appointment yesterday. Good news &#8211; baby is doing fine. Weight is fine (though I feel fat &#8211; probably cuz I was 20 lbs over when I got pregnant), bump is a good size, and we listened to the heart beat. I also just signed up for Lamaze class. That was a chore because they recommend that you start to sign up at 20 weeks &#8211; apparently, I didn&#8217;t get that memo and it took forever to find a class that both me and my hubby could make. Good thing about Kaiser, if one hospital doesn&#8217;t have the right schedule, I can go to a different one. Bad News &#8211; All this time I though my OB was going to be delivering my baby. As an afterthought I said &#8220;You are delivering my baby right&#8221; she said &#8220;I don&#8217;t do that anymore&#8221; I was in SHOCK! She said the way Kaiser does is that they have a team of three: 1 midwife, and 2 Drs. Most babies are born by the midwives &#8211; who knew? :dohh: I thought only that midwives were used in Europe and at birthing clinics &#8211; you learn something new every day. :oops:
> 
> Looking forward to a 3 day weekend, even though I will be taking my laptop home and doing some &#8220;work&#8221; on Monday. But my brother and his family are in town this weekend so I get to hang out with them tonight and the rest of the weekend. Those of you in the states, have a happy and safe President&#8217;s day and those in other countries and a happy and safe weekend!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Best,
> Steph

That's interesting about your OB not being able to perform the birth. I'm not sure how much I'd like Kaisers people doing it. Just because you have a repor with your own OB. It seems as though the insurance company is dictating their own health professionals and is trying to push out the others from delivering. Doesn't seem like an even playing field. The medical industry here in the U.S. has to be revamped. Sadly, I dont think national healthcare is going to do it either. We can use DMV and the ever failing United Postal Service who's losing money as examples of what happens when Gov't gets their hands on things.:wacko:

There are two types of midwives in my opinion. Clinical, who've been around alot of perinatologists and regular Dr.'s and who have a clinical definition of birth and then there's the independent midwives who you'll find have a more low key natural approach to birthing. I had a midwife believe it or not, who performed our last IUI and I believe aside from the grace of God, her non-clinical way of performing the procedure helped us to get pregnant. It's everything I wanted for my last pregnancy. It was peaceful, she was compassionate and she allowed us to take our time. Totally different from the other experiences of the staff across the hall who had a more "clinical" aspect and wanted to get their patients in and out. God's hands were all over this last experience and I give Him the glory!

Last pregnancy I watch Ricky Lakes video and read some books on American births. It really does bring to light just in my own area alone how many c-sections are done that really don't need to be. I had my son naturally, granted at 22 wks, but the whole time they tried to drug me. I found it quite odd when they told me how well I did without medication or assistance and full back labor for 23 hours. In my head I thought, "women have been doing this for centuries". Little did I know that NONE of them had performed a "natural" birth without some sort of assistance. In fact, I found it odd that they called a "natural birth" one that they use petocin to stimulate contractions. That's not part of natural birthing. It may be that the woman decides to go all the way and PUSH, but assisted drugs to rush the birth is not considered a "natural" approach to birthing. In fact, while they're pushing the drugs they RARELY tell you that petocin causes MORE pain during the whole process and sometimes gives problems with baby latching on the breast at time of birth when it's key time to latch. Doesn't mean of course your baby won't latch on later and some babies have to be taken away at time of birth and reintroduced. Just means that the greatest time for baby to learn to latch is upon entrance.

Anyways, I got off course here. I was going to share that if the midwife is an independent one, they are AWESOME and will wait on you and baby. I don't have much choice being high risk. I'm not even sure they'll allow me to have my midwife and if I can choose it won't be the midwife at the perinatologist but the one at my OB's office who actually performed the IUI procedure.

Midwives have been around for CENTURIES and I find it calming. Sadly though, New York State will not let them perform home births...though I know someone who actually HAS had one I think"illegally". 

I plan to hire a doula too. I figure Doug can be with "ME" and she will help with different aspects of pain and breathing.

I didn't have the chance for a class and honestly I didn't really need it. I told Doug where to use acupressure on my lower back and it worked. He jumped in the bed behind me to birth as well. God just knew at the time we could do it on our own. Since each birth is different, I think I may have the doula and "hopefully" mary the midwife. It was such a peacefully even Godly experience. I don't like being told I'm not responding in a "timely manner" so Dr.s can make it to dinner instead of waiting on their patients to actually birth.

Healthcare industry in America isn't all it's cracked up to be.:winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh since we're on the subject, I like this convertable carseat so far. Not sure if we'll actually get it, but I've heard good things about it!

Recaro Convertable Carseat


----------



## Vivienne

rottpaw said:


> Well ladies I am sorry I haven't been around much this last week. I got sick Sunday night with a cold and was basically in bed for a couple days miserable, then my Dad passed away Thursday afternoon :-( :cry: We were able to be with him when he died, and that was a blessing. But it has been a very emotional few days and I feel like I'm a little in shell shock. 9 months pregnant tomorrow (36 weeks), we have the funeral tomorrow which will be a day-long event and then I'm still not completely recovered from this cold and not sleeping great. Sigh. Sorry to complain - I am very blessed in every way, but it's been a sad week and I think it's just beginning to catch up with me. The physical exhaustion of simply being 9 months is incredible, and when I don't sleep I feel absolutely flattened. Add in a nasty cold and a lot of grief and it's like the perfect storm!
> 
> We're out the door in a few minutes to pick my aunt up at the airport - she'll be staying with us a few days. I may not be around online much the next few days either, but I'm thinking of you guys and hoping all is still well with all our group here!
> 
> Hugs and love ladies!

So sorry my lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

AustinGurrl said:


> Girls - Quick post... I am speechless at the moment...
> 
> Had the FS appt and had a vaginal scan.... and there are THREE.
> Yes, THREE.
> TRIPLETS!!!!!
> Saw and heard all three heartbeats... all strong, around 150 bpm...
> 2 were bigger, 12.5 & 12.1 (7weeks, 3 days ~) and one smaller, 8.7 (6 weeks, 6 days)...
> 
> oh my Lord.... I am terrified. Doctor was quite surprised and said my 38-yr-ovaries really beat the odds... I had only released 3 eggs, so odds of ALL three fertilizing and implanting are crazy.... Dr. said there is really nothing to do now but wait and see how they progress... and to TRIPLE my folic acid... will see me in 2 weeks for another scan.
> 
> DH was there & stunned too... He met me back at home with 3 dozen roses and card that just said "WOW! I love you...."
> 
> I really, really am speechless right now.... :) :) :)

Holy cow good job, well done!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Viv!! I've missed ya. :hugs: Where've ya been? How're you doing?!


----------



## Vivienne

Heya all. I've spent a week out in the wop wops with my in laws, no so remote but no internet or cell phone etc. And can I saw wow what a lot of news to catch up on!!! Everyone is just having a full on time.
Rebekah, Svet, Angela, Steph, Junebug, Anna, Codegirl, Twinkle, Austingurrl, Sunshine and those I've missed oops. I've missed you all.
Still got pages to catch up on but quickly: GO Rottpaw, he'll be here in no time and those with the itchies down there I know the feeling well. TMI but I stuff a bit of natural yoghurt up there, doctor says it's fine to do so.

AFM, I thought the MS was abating but on the day I flew up north last week it came back with reinforcements and it was all I could do not to puke on the plane, as it was I puked at home and airport and held out rest of day. Then got sick while staying the night at our friends with their little 9 month old. It was rather embarrassing holding their lovely girl and gagging away.:sick:
Ugh oh well only 26 weeks to go sigh.
Have a lovely week ladies


----------



## sunshine71

Just thought I'd quickly pop in to say good morning :)

MissMuffet - how exciting to be past the 1/2 way mark! I'm not due until September, and that seams years away... And you're not the only one that was surprised about the midwife thing. I'm switching to a new OB, and I found out he works in conjunction with a midwife, too. I said the same thing - "who knew?"

MA - So you want to do the natural thing, huh? You're a brave woman. Not me - I'll have the spinal with a side order of drugs, please. :) Anything they can do to dull the pain is a big okay in my book. I had to laugh when, at my final appointment at the RE's office, the nurse asked me "Have you thought about where you'd like to give birth?" I was like "Ya know, I'm thrilled about this pregnancy - I've thought about how to do my best to make a healthy baby, I've thought about the excitement of bringing him/her home, but the actual _giving birth_ part? Not so much - I'm trying not to dwell on that part of it all..."

Vivienne - so sorry the ms is back. With the exception of some queasiness last week, I've been lucky enough to pretty much avoid all of that. But believe it or not, that worries me a little. I hear that bad ms is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. So I hope it eases up for you, but at least it's another sign your little one's doing well.

Have a good weekend, all!


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

So I've finally had a good night's sleep (for the most part anyway :rofl:) and it's a beautiful, sunny day here. Expected to be in the low 70's (F) outside, which will give me spring fever for sure! With all the sadness and loss we've been through recently, a bright sunny (and warm) day will be welcome. 

Viv, good to see you! I am sorry the MS is back. I had it daily till about 16 weeks so take heart that yours may still abate some. Give it a couple more weeks. By about 14 weeks I had gotten into a pattern where I could tell it was getting better (except for overnight, but I medicate overnight). I would have a good day, then a bad one, then a couple good ones...it sort of tapered off rather than going away instantly.

Steph, you are going to love the fun of registering and choosing baby's things...except (if you are like me) you will dread the 1,653 decisions you now get to make. What's the best car seat? Which pacifier will be best (and will baby use)? Which bottles? Ohhhh, the fun you'll have! :wink: I spent months making myself nuts on all those decisions and then some. In the end, we have some close friends who were about 8 weeks ahead of us, and honestly I took a lot of recommendations from her research and from other moms I know. I even went through her registries and made notes of things we'd like to have one of as well. If I can give you any pointers, just ask - I haven't used any of our stuff yet of course, but I know how hard making all those seemingly simply decisions can be. 

On the car seats - LOTS of debate there (and that's healthy!) In the end, part of it depends on whether you want to start with a convertible car seat with a separate stroller, or a "travel system" with a stroller and an infant carrier that snaps into a separate car seat base. Some do not bother with a carrier, or may already have one. We had nothing to begin with, so decided on the travel system, but also got a "Snap and Go" stroller base (these are universal stroller bases for the infant carrier part of a travel system) which is much lighter and easier to handle (and people say easier to shop with) than the travel system stroller. Now that we have all the pieces here at the house and assembled, I think I will plan to keep the "big" travel system stroller in hubby's car for when the three of us are out together, and the snap and go in my car for when it's just me and baby. The advantages I see in the travel system setup are that we can install a carseat base in both cars, and just snap the carrier in to whichever car we're using, we'll have a stroller already in each car, and we get the benefits of having an infant carrier. The downside is he will eventually outgrow the carrier, but we chose the one that can go to 30 pounds (as long as his height does not exceed the rating before his weight does). 

On choices, we looked at soooo many and I read up on it a fair bit. I liked the Chicco Keyfit 30 because it was #1 with Consumer Reports (an independent US rating agency) for safety. I *think* I also saw it was preferred by the NTSB but don't quote me on that. Be sure that you go to the stores and actually handle whichever ones you are considering. That, too was an eye opener for us. The Graco (my second choice) was a bit heavier (and I am concerned with weight 'cause our little guy is heavy already! :rofl:) but also felt much less sturdy/more "plasticky" to me. The Britax, which also gets high ratings, was much heavier. Etc. etc. - just definitely "road test" anything you're considering! 

MA - I have not seen that particular seat, but I know lots of people who choose the convertible route from the beginning. One couple we know just bought the Britax convertible which, as long as you aren't hauling it in and out of the car, the weight would not matter. It's supposed to be good as well. 

My, I am rambling this morning! Yeesh! Sorry girls. 

Sunshine, I am the same way on the birth - I'm looking forward to meeting my son, but I am hoping for as much pain relief as possible LOL! Epidural please!! :haha: I have a lot of admiration for women who can do it naturally but I know my own intolerance for pain. Pain causes me to stress out, and that won't help anything (even if I know the pain is normal and okay, it physically stresses and exhausts me). So I'm signing up for the epi. Hubby just had one for his hernia surgery (we thought it was too funny that he got one before me!) and he highly recommended it :rofl:

So sorry for all who have itchies and scratchies "down there!" I know the feeling well. MA, it sounds like the clindamycin is perfectly safe, so try not to stress my friend! That yucky BV will be gone before you know it and all will be well! 

AFM the OB did the GBS test and an internal to check my cervix yesterday, and the lubricant goo always inflames things for me for a couple days. Fun, fun! Yeesh. I'm hoping to avoid a full-blown yeast infection, but it may not be possible. I'm keeping an eye on things. 

Svet, Anna, Junebug, Austin - :hugs: to all and hope everyone is having a great day! 

I'm off to see what can be done to clean up our messy house. I would freak out if we actually did go into labor and my mother in law came over with it looking like this :rofl:!!!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Just thought I'd quickly pop in to say good morning :)
> 
> MissMuffet - how exciting to be past the 1/2 way mark! I'm not due until September, and that seams years away... And you're not the only one that was surprised about the midwife thing. I'm switching to a new OB, and I found out he works in conjunction with a midwife, too. I said the same thing - "who knew?"
> 
> MA - So you want to do the natural thing, huh? You're a brave woman. Not me - I'll have the spinal with a side order of drugs, please. :) Anything they can do to dull the pain is a big okay in my book. I had to laugh when, at my final appointment at the RE's office, the nurse asked me "Have you thought about where you'd like to give birth?" I was like "Ya know, I'm thrilled about this pregnancy - I've thought about how to do my best to make a healthy baby, I've thought about the excitement of bringing him/her home, but the actual _giving birth_ part? Not so much - I'm trying not to dwell on that part of it all..."
> 
> Vivienne - so sorry the ms is back. With the exception of some queasiness last week, I've been lucky enough to pretty much avoid all of that. But believe it or not, that worries me a little. I hear that bad ms is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. So I hope it eases up for you, but at least it's another sign your little one's doing well.
> 
> Have a good weekend, all!

Well, it's hard to say where I'll be during labor as I'm sure each one is different. I'm not APPOSED to assisted birthing if my childs life is at risk OR if I absolutely can't function. 

I am pretty much focusing on another "natural birth". It's odd really, with my son he was MUCH smaller obviousely, BUT I had full on back labor for 23 hours. It was kind of funny because our pastor came in to pray with us at the time because of the outcome. The whole time I looked at him with a smile but was in pretty heavy pain. I was breathing through it. Then I would have doug do Accupressure on my lower back to releive the pain. THIS time though, not only do I have the pressure in my back, but I AM noticing some stretching in the front which does have me fear a regular labor. :rofl: Apparently back labor is supposed to be THE WORST kind of labor. Thing is, I have a HIGH tolerance to pain. Given the muscles in the fron area though and the fact that they will feel somewhat like a spasm....well, I'm not honestly sure how well I'll handle THAT. 

Do I want natural labor without inducing and without meds? YES. I'm going to try my hardest. I LOVED it the last time, I just can't tell you how it feels after giving birth without meds. All the endorphins produced, etc. 

I'm a we'll see kinda gal. I'm not apposed to it, but I'd just rather try for natural. I'd LOVE a water birth, but I'm not sure I'm allowed. Honestly there's not one part of this experience I have a right to choose with. If birthing natural is THE ONLY thing I have, then I'm going to fight for it unless my baby needs emergency care or I can't handle the pain. 

I'm not against others having a more clinical experience. I think it just depends on the person and only SHE knows how much she can tolerate. In the end, it's better for the baby in my opinion for the mother to follow through with whatever plan she thinks is best for her and baby. Mine is just a less clinical aspect because for me, it's quiet, peaceful a little bit more Godly in the sense that I had a NIGHTMARE experience during the whole medical aspect of last pregnancy. 

I think that's why the less hands on me clinically, the better.:shrug:

Angela,

I thought about the travel systems. It sure would make it easier to put baby in and out of stroller and car. It seems that all the strollers I like don't have the option of a travel system and I need an alterain type stroller for where I live. We're hikers, we also live in the city too. I wanted something without the plastic wheels that turn in one direction. I like the bigger wheels with more traction. They're not cheap by any means and I'm still thinking on it.

Britax and the Recaro are very well known convertable seats for safety. My only beef with Britax is that for SUV's, Britax won't fit in some of the back seats because they're not as wide as they should be for that paticular brand. In order to find out, you'd have to really borrow the britax and ask if you could try it in your backseat if the store will let you. 

I'm wondering also about the Recaro, but haven't heard anything about the issue concerning seat depth.

I'll have to check out the one you mention. 

Anyhoo, I hope you ladies have a LOVELY weekend!!


----------



## rottpaw

You have a great weekend too Rebekah! :hugs: 

And yes, I will definitely say that after having some BH's with a fair bit of pain (enough to get my attention but not affect my ability to speak), I now know that I can expect much worse with actual labor. But if I don't need the epi I won't do it - i just suspect I will need it! :rofl: You have been through an actual labor (and it sounds like you did great handling the pain! I too have heard back labor is the worst!) so you know better what to expect. I think I'm afraid of the unknown!

On the stretching pains, I think someone else here mentioned them. I too had those in the first tri, and at first they scared me to death. A very sharp, sudden pain and I was very worried until our RE said they're normal. I couldn't believe anything that stabbing could be "normal," but apparently it was. The good news is, you'd think that would continue as your uterus gets bigger and then much bigger, but I never had them again after 1st tri. Even when baby kicks and stretches, it only hurts if he hits something tender (like my bladder or cervix). 

On the strollers - yes, the one we have does have the plastic wheels, but they are on a "shock" system (like a car I guess), so they cushion impact well, and they all turn independently for manueverability. Of course I have not tried it out yet except around the house, but I did see someone yesterday with our model at my OB's office. I asked her how she likes it in "real life" and she said she loves it, so here's hoping. I may investigate the more all-terrain type you mention as well for walking around our neighborhood, which is hilly and great for exercise. For hiking, have you thought about babywearing? It's new to me but I got a couple of the different types of carriers, like a Moby Wrap and a Baby Bjorn. We'll see if I find it easier to walk carrying/wearing baby or pushing the stroller LOL! I will need all the exercise I can get, after sitting on my butt all pregnancy with SPD pain! :Rofl:

Okay, off to do some more laundry. I'm pacing myself today!


----------



## pablo797

Hi All!!:flower:

It's Saturday afternoon and after taking the pup for a cross country ski and cleaning the house I'm lying in bed prime for an afternoon nap!!!

Sunshine, I take notes almost every day to keep up with what goes on with everyone, just can't keep all the news straght. Maybe it's age, or baby brain who knows. I'm with you on the drugs, although a little voice in my head says try it natural, you can always request drugs if it comes to too much. I used to watch all the birthing shows on TLC and now they terrify me! I too think I'm trying not to think about it now that it's real. A little scary. Hope the telling of the parents goes well!!! I'm sure it will, what a fun suprise!!

MA, seeing Perinatologist cause I can. I'm not seeing an OB for my pregnancy, but my regular General practitioner. I am not crazy about the OBs in our area, and I love my general so seeing her. Anyway, up until very recently you had to drive 2 hours down the Denver to see a perinatologist, but we just got one on staff here. So excited. SO my doc gave me referral to the perinatologist for my ultra sound one, because it's my first scan and two, because it will be the first in two scans to test for a few possible genetic issues. He's the most qualified. I have to say I am excited to see him, given my age it's a little weird no one has recommended a specialist yet. However my doc assured me if anything looked weird she would call in a specialist right away. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for Monday!!! Ohh I almost forgot, if going for one of the strollers with three big wheels, like a baby jogger, my friend said make sure the front wheel swivels, and is not in a fixed position. She says the swivel front wheel is much better at maneuvering. Just something to think about... Also, I have had pretty good stretching cramps this pregnancy, mostly at night although a set hit the other day at work. Hang in there. I really hope they end with the first trimester!!!!!

Angela, I am sorry for the false alarm, but all sounds ready! I will be picking your brain later I'm sure re:gadgets and supplies. I've recently been getting Fit Pregnancy magazine and all the adds are overwhelming . . . what kind of diapers, what kind of wipes, what kind of bottles, what kind of pacifiers?? SO much to think about and sooner than later. My hope is to get as much squared away in the next three months as I can. My last three months are busy months for work and I'm not sure I'll have the energy. Luckily Fit Pregnancy does have a buyers guide, so that's some help. I can not wait to see how the next week goes for you!! Soo excited!!

Vivienne, yeh you're back!!!! So sorry the MS is too. Hope you feel better now that you're back on terra firma. Take care and let us know how you're doing. 

Lastly, big hugs to titti, HA, and twinkle!!! So good to see you pop in, you are always welcome!!!! 

oK off to lala land . . . maybe I'll just check out the buyers guide real quick . . . xxx anna


----------



## codegirl

Hi ladies! I've been having some pretty serious BH last night and today (enough to keep me awake) but nothing to regular or ones that I can't talk through.

Bought Edward a big boy bed this morning and currently my Mom and DH are out picking it up. Just waiting for E to wake up from his nap (I think he's close)

Car seats/strollers - we bought a peg prego infant car seat and stroller. Because of Edward's size I actually couldn't carry him and the car seat much so I found baby wearing much much easier. Therefore I'm very disappointed that we spent as much as we did on that travel system and if I could go back and do it again I would buy something cheaper.

He's now in a Britax and I really like it. And I'm trying to talk DH into a double stroller but he's struggling with that purchase with how little I used the single stroller. :wacko:

I have a ring sling, 2 woven wraps (one new silk one that I got for Christmas :cloud9: and a Mai Tai. Used the ring sling the most for quick carries, in and out of the car etc and the Mai Tai for longer once E was bigger but I can see using the wraps more with this one to help me keep up with E :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

This is fun!

Angela, yes. I've been through actual labor. I think it all depends on a womans tolerance for pain though. For some reason I usually have a high tolerance for pain. At least in my back area. Now I'm a bit hesitant about regular labor as with this stretching I can't even imagine how the contractions would be. I know I got through the back labor. It was hard, but I basically had instinct to do accupressure. It's kind of funny because we had no training. We winged it.

This time I think being equipped with a Dula, we may have some things up our sleeve for more pain tolerance.

Oh, I also heard that hot cold therapy works during birthing. How it's done is adding a cold wash cloth to the neck or lower back for several minutes...THEN switching to a hot washcloth. I'm told it works well for women in labor.

I sound like a hippy! :lol: 


Angela and Codegirl, I am actually planning to wear a carrier. When I was pregnant with Jackson I saw a man carrying his newborn and it was NEAT. He said he and his wife had one and for people with bigger waists like me, there are extensions. You can use the carrier until the child is much older too. He said it's AWESOME for traveling and you just need to carry your kid quickly. Ergo Baby Carriers

Pablo, my friend told me THE SAME EXACT THING about the wheels. How funny! I actually have found one with four wheels though that are pretty big and alterain. There are a couple others out there I like too. We'll see what I'll actually end up going with in the end.

Bob three wheelers are pretty awesome. If you go to their site, they have allterain as well.

Codegirl, Phil and Ted have a pretty neat two child stroller that may be fun for you. Phil And Ted They are quite pricey though, so your husband, if he's anything like mine, may need that extra nudge to know it's a price worth spending and know if you'll actually use it. I think it's really handy though. :thumbsup:


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, I definitely recommend getting yourself all registered and making most of your decisions (including ordering nursery furniture) by end of second tri or, at worst, end of month 7. At least for me, I was just too heavy/tired/achy and slower-moving in 3rd tri and I have been cursing myself for everything that didnt' get done sooner LOL. Don't leave it for yourself to have to deal with in 3rd tri. Too exhausting! 

Code and Rebekah, I agree about the babywearing. I am glad to have the carrier options and suspect I will do that more often than not, especially for things like going to the grocery. Too much trouble to deal with carrier in the store, etc.

Whew ladies, I'm exhausted today for some reason. And I even slept okay last night AND had a nap today. I'm feeling every day of 36+6!! LOL Oh! I just realized, that means tomorrow I get to celebrate full term day! Woohoo! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Anna, I definitely recommend getting yourself all registered and making most of your decisions (including ordering nursery furniture) by end of second tri or, at worst, end of month 7. At least for me, I was just too heavy/tired/achy and slower-moving in 3rd tri and I have been cursing myself for everything that didnt' get done sooner LOL. Don't leave it for yourself to have to deal with in 3rd tri. Too exhausting!
> 
> Code and Rebekah, I agree about the babywearing. I am glad to have the carrier options and suspect I will do that more often than not, especially for things like going to the grocery. Too much trouble to deal with carrier in the store, etc.
> 
> Whew ladies, I'm exhausted today for some reason. And I even slept okay last night AND had a nap today. I'm feeling every day of 36+6!! LOL Oh! I just realized, that means tomorrow I get to celebrate full term day! Woohoo!
> 
> :hugs:

WTG!:happydance: I think you should celebrate this milestone Angela!!:hugs::cloud9:

The more I speak, the more I feel as though I'm a hippy. :rofl: Natural delivery, babywearing, I've even contemplated co-sleeping (only with a pac n play type thing next to our bed for awhile). 

Last pregnancy I even found All in One diapers I planned to buy that are cloth and easy to use. It's alot of work, but I think it will save money. Not quite sure about the sanity though. :haha::winkwink: 

I think what gets me excited about the babywearing is the opportunity to bond with baby while also getting housework done or having the freedom to do other things. Actually, in third world countries where families sleep in the same room, mothers also babywear. It REALLY produces bond with mom and baby as well as dad when he wears them too. Less likely to have attatchment issues. 

As far as sleep goes, I'm having an interesting night. I felt REALLY tired around 10, coaxed Doug upstairs to bed and woke back up at 1am. Poor Doug stayed up with me for awhile and it's 3am now. I had him bring up our laptop so I could surf for awhile with hopes to just feel tired. Church is at 11am and because Dougs been taking on extra hours because of low staffing, we have missed every other weekend for the past month or so. Then the weekends he's been on, have either been busy or filled with nausia. Today I'm an insomniac. Oh, how I pray to get to church today. I miss it. A friend of ours told us it's just for a "season". It made me feel so much better.

We FINALLY bought our camera last night. :happydance: Doug accidentally set our new Nikon down on the car last spring to take a pic of us with our square foot garden and the thing fell and broke the lens. It was still under manufacturers warranty, but Nikon said it was Dougs fault so they weren't replacing it. We bought an extended warranty from Target who said buying it would be great for accidents...and they told us that if Nikon didn't cover it, neither would they.

A friend of mine told me to buy our next one at Best Buy because you can buy their extended warranty which DOES cover accidents. She broke hers at Disney the week she bought it and they replaced it right away.:thumbup:

So, we went to best buy and bought a Canon to spite Nikon compnay:winkwink: and bought Best Buy warranty. I plan to send a nice little letter to target home office to share our experience and tell them they lost our business with any electronics and that we purchased our new camera with Best Buy.

I'm hoping to record the babys heartbeat with it. I'm praying all the numbers go up on monday and that we'll have a beautiful sonogram on Thursday that will show baby(ies) well and heartbeats going good.:thumbup:

This process is SO amazing! I'm trying to let myself enjoy this pregnancy. I think the camera will help me document and I will start journaling too.

I'm going to start blogging again on my blog, but I can't share that we're pregnant in case family is watching. So I'm going to go about my business as if nothing happened and pray nobody asks the outcome of my prayer yet. 

We're going to share with the world after April 2nd. April 2nd we're inviting Dougs family over who will all be in from out of town. I'm also inviting my parents as surprise to everyone.

I've decided we'll start things out with a game of Sharades. Each topic will be a movie, a book or a song. ALL will have baby involved. "She's having a baby", "Nine Months", "What to Expect When your Expecting", "Baby Mine", etc.

I hope my husbands father and my father cooperate because I want THEM to be the first to play as patriarchs of the family. It will be funny to have them play "baby sharades".

I also have a few other things planned, but have to choose which to do and which to leave out. 

I've decided a spaghetti dinner which "I" will not do this time around. I'm going to relax and we're going to have someone else cater the event since there are almost twenty people.

I'm praying everything goes smoothly and God helps us to carry to term healthy happy babies.:thumbup:


Medicine I feel is starting to kick in slowly. I still feel somewhat itchy, but it's not as bad. I pray BV goes away and STAYS away.


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Full Term Day, Angela! :wohoo:

Wow - reading all that stuff about baby carriers, car seats, etc... you ladies have my head spinning! :wacko: Think I'll put off thinking about all that until the end of March when I get the results back from my NT screening. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that I'm pregnant in the first place. Anything after that would just send me into overload!

MA - your plans to break the news sound like fun. And I love love love the idea of having it catered. Only way to go, in my book. After the first (and last!) dinner party I had for about 15 people, I said NEVER AGAIN. Next time I decide to get all fancy, I'm calling a caterer! 

Well, we told my parents about the Squirt yesterday afternoon - they were thrilled. Then they made my drive to dinner so they could all celebrate properly! _*sigh*_ Gotta love 'em... :haha: We were going to tell my in-laws when we got back, but they were out for the evening. Which was fine with me - by then I was tired and just wanted to go home anyway. Looks like we'll try and catch them some time today. 

Okay, ladies, time for me to hit the elliptical. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## MrsJ08

:hi: ladies

Miss Muffet - Scarlett is fabulous. Thanks for asking :hugs:

Rottpaw - just to warn you - I had to have a C-Section because Scarlett was breach and they do it under epidural here in the UK. Having the Epidural itself was incredibly painful and as I have many tattoo's I would say I have quite a high pain threshold. I thought you should know in advance. You don't get a medal for going without pain relief but at the same time you might surprise yourself as it's a different kind of pain and has a purpose. Just keep an open mind. :hugs:

We have a travel system - chasis, carrycot, pushchair and car seat and it has been a god-send. I would definitely recommend the Isofix base you put in the car and then just clip the seat in and out. It seems like a big expense but trust me, when the baby is crying or it's tipping down with rain you really don't want to be messing about with belting the seat in.

On the stretching pains front - I had them right into second tri and it's surprising how painful they can be. They then went away and the next thing I had to contend with was swollen ankles - again it's amazing how massive they can get but be completely normal - oh and it's also normal for one to be more swollen than the other (usually your right ankle - it's to do with how the baby is laying). I carried over a very hot summer so some of you ladies might not have to contend with that. 

Big hugs to you all
xxxxx


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Mrs J! I have heard from several people that epis can be painful when inserted, but hubby had his at the same hospital where I'll deliver, and he said they gave him a shot to numb everything before they put the needle in for the epi. Did they do that for you? I'm hoping that makes the difference! 

So glad Scarlett is well! She is growing so quickly and I love your new avatar!


----------



## codegirl

I didn't find my epi painful at all, but compared to the back labour I was having I think anything would have felt fine.

It is cold when they put in the actual medicine but I had an infection and fever by that time so I cracked up the room by saying "that feels WONDERFUL!!" when they actually put in the medicine.


----------



## pablo797

Evening ladies,

Just a quick pop in to say hi and thanks to all for all the advice on carriers, strollers, etc. I went on one buyers guide yesterday, but didn't find it that helpful. Am going to check out Consumer Reports next. 

Angela, sounds like all is progressing nicely, happy full term!!


MA, Another thing I've found is that if you're hiking the baby carrier seems to work better. I don't know how the trails are in your neck of the woods, but here their just too rocky and full of roots that baby gets all jumbled around. Baby carriers like the Bjorn and such seem to work much better for the trails!

Sunshine, Didn't you have a doc appt on friday? How was it?? Did you already tell us and I forgot?

Mrs. J, so good to see you here and get advice. 

Codegirl, I keep forgetting we have two mommies about ready to go. Hope you are feeling well!!

AFm, just nervous about tomorrow AM, will write when I get home how the scan went. Send me all the good vibrations you can. 

Have a good night! Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning all :hi:

Good memory, Pablo! Yep - I had my 1st prenatal last week. It was more of a medical history session than anything else, and she gave me paperwork to get a bunch of blood work & a urinalysis done. I have an appointment with the lab to get all that done this afternoon. I also have an appointment in two weeks to meet with another OB that I hope to switch to. The one I have now is fine for the yearly checkups, but incredibly archaic when it comes to pregnancy. She told me no exercise during the 1st trimester, no heels, no jeans (must not wear anything constricting), and nothing with zippers. :huh: Talk about red flags going up - I almost asked her when I should start building a bubble to move in to! She works out of a small office with no equipment, and does absolutely no testing on site - not even a pee test. She probably graduated from med school in the 70's and hasn't updated her advice since then. SO - I'm hoping to switch to this OB that's a little younger (by younger I mean graduated med school in '89, so he'll still have plenty of experience), and works out of a womens wellness center that's attached to a hospital with a state of the art neo-natal center. If anyone's going to be current, it'll be this guy. The only downside is that it's a guy, and I'd prefer a woman. Just not the woman I'm currently going to... At least this new OB works with a midwife, so she'd probably be doing more of the "hands on" stuff anyway. Literally. :haha: I have one more appointment with my current OB next week to go over today's test results, and hopefully that'll be it with her. Considering all the problems I've had already with this pregnancy, I'll feel a million times better with someone a little more in touch.

Good luck with your scan today, Anna - I'll be sending the good vibes in spades! :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Good luck today Anna! Can't wait to hear the update! 

Sunshine, WHOA, I agree - new doc and FAST! That's crazy. And for whatever it's worth, I've been wearing my first pair of maternity jeans all the way thru the pregnancy. they are now a bit tight but docs I've asked all agree, as long as it's not uncomfortable to you, it's not going to be a problem for the baby. They are cushioned by the fluid. 

Code I hope we BOTH get our little ones here soon. I know I am about going stir crazy at this point. I'm going to try to make this my last week in the office (one week earlier than originally planned, but I'm too exhausted and my blood pressure goes up daily). Not to mention baby's weight LOL!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## pablo797

I will catch up when I get home, but quick post from my phone . . . Saw the baby!! Heard the heart beat!!! All looks well! We'll know more after blood work comes back next week but for now it's real! Finally feels real. Happy monday to all! Anna


----------



## MrsJ08

Just a quicky from me to say wonderful news Anna xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Anna! Loved hearing the news.


AFM: I'm still waiting for the call from the Dr.'s office for my latest Beta. I'm a bit ticked off because while I was getting my labs done this morning and paying off our bill, I asked to see the nurse with hopes to ask her about my husbands issue. She told the secretary she was too busy to see me and that she'd call at the regular time...which is almost 6pm my time. The pharmacy is already closed. 

I know they have a job to do and are busy, but that made me feel like my questions don't deserved to be answered unless they deem it okay by phone late in the afternoon. When I first found out I was pregnant waiting for an appiontment with the perinatal center, I told her that they said I'd have to start progesterone right away. She's looked at my progesterone and said her and the Dr. refuse to give me anymore because my progesterone numbers are high enough. It went from 29.9 to 36 last week and I haven't gotten todays numbers. 

I told her that wasn't the issue, that it was due to my loss. She's making me wait until my appointment with perinatal center on March fourth to take it up with them.

I'm really feeling at a loss again with medical staff. I'm SO on edge as it is and I feel as though nobody really cares medically and they all think they know it all and don't want anyone telling them otherwise. There's absolutely nowhere here in Central NY that doesn't seem to have that theory in OBGYN. I just keep praying hour by hour and day by day that God will continue to show His strength and glory. I certainly can't trust in the medical staff here. I wish we could just move to a better place with better medical care.

I'll be back on shortly to share my phone conversation when she calls.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm SO MAD!!

I just called the office because the nurse said she's ALWAYS There later between 530 and 6pm. SHE was supposed to call me but I called because I hadn't heard from her. I got the oncall who said they left at 4pm.

Are you kidding me?? We had a STAT for my beta numbers to be sure they were going up, I had two very important questions at the office she said she was too busy for. I'm so PISSED right now I could spit! 

I'm waiting for the on call Dr. to call who most likely won't have access to todays labs. Tomorrow I'm going to let it rip with the nurse! 

I understand she thinks I 'm a pain in the arse because I'm calling with questions but I've had a traumatic last pregnancy with a traumatic loss at 22wks. THEY are the ones making me feel as though my pregnancy isn't going to last by saying "wait until the next lab" "IF" the numbers rise above five-thousand you'll have your first sonogram to "see IF the baby(ies) are alright.

All I need is someone who will listen to my concerns and show a little compassion.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Rebekah honey, I am SOOOO sorry you are dealing with all this runaround and after such a stressful loss with Jackson. :hugs: :hugs: I can't believe they aren't being more sensitive and I agree with you, you should definitely have better care. If I could I'd come up there and bring you down here to see my dr! I am so sorry honey! 

Please try not to stress, as hard as I know that is. At least on the progesterone, I can tell you that my dr. (my RE/FS) said anything above 15 is fine. They didn't put me on supplements until I got to 12, and so if you are at 36 you should be golden there. Of course you want to see the HCG number too, but hopefully they'll have that for you tomorrow. I know how worriesome it is to wait for those numbers and I was always so thankful that my doc had a same-day policy (they ALWAYS called the same day with the results). You DESERVE to feel like a priority and be treated with respect and particular compassion in your case. I am sending you a BIG hug!! 

AFM, my dr. called back today and (hallelujah!) now wants me on modified bed rest due to my BP continuing to be high. That lets me discontinue work (thank the Lord!) immediately and just rest. I am SO thankful for that. With all that has happened recently I desperately need a break, however brief, between baby and work, and it wasn't looking like I was going to get it. So I am soooo relieved and hopefully that alone will help with the BP. My dr. also wanted my next scan moved up to tomorrow (I think that issue is size related, to see how big he is 2.5 weeks after last scan). So we will do that tomorrow at 10:30, then she wants me to do a 24-hour urine test (I guess for preeclamspia). That will run from Tues-Wedns and then we go back to see her Thursday. She specifically mentioned that we might need to induce at 38 weeks, so we'll see how things go.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sounds like things are getting closer Angela. I AM glad they finally put you on bedrest. I think that will help you and baby alot. Wondering what his weight is too. He's such a cutie patootie. Can't wait till he gets here.

Thank you for the encouragement. I had my meltdown on the phone with Doug. Honestly I have to RELAX and enjoy this pregnancy. I'm going to get my results tomorrow, see if they'll give me my first ultrasound by Thursday. I have to go to the perinatal center on March 4th so I'll fire this office after what happened. Honestly I'd like to travel the two hours to Rochester for the better hospital. My head is all over the place with the crap care here. It's up to God to take care of us, there is nobody in our area for fourteen counties that is capable of having a Dr., patient relationship. I haven't even SEEN the OB in almost a year. The nurse has been doing all the work and she talks to the Dr., but I never see him. 

It was that way with perinatal center too. I hope this time they won't be that way. I need things to change.


----------



## rottpaw

Bless your heart! I am just so sorry you guys don't live closer to better docs. I am so spoiled living where I do and having had a doc for a father. 

The perinatologist shuold provide you with excellent care. We have loved the one we've been working with, and I feel better knowing they are alongside my OB. You go see yours March 4, right? Have you worked with that clinic before? I hope you'll have a better experience there!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Viv, just saw on the news there was a big earthquake in NZ - are you ok?? :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Bless your heart! I am just so sorry you guys don't live closer to better docs. I am so spoiled living where I do and having had a doc for a father.
> 
> The perinatologist shuold provide you with excellent care. We have loved the one we've been working with, and I feel better knowing they are alongside my OB. You go see yours March 4, right? Have you worked with that clinic before? I hope you'll have a better experience there!

Hi Angela, thanks. Yes, the perinatologist was the one that botched my pregnancy with Jackson when the nurse refused to look into my mucus plug issue. I NEVER saw the Dr.s unless they deemed fit. This time I have an appointment with the one Dr. that kept looking in during her c-sections. One of my questions will be if I can just see HER and refuse the same nurse that had me last time.

This is the only perinatologist office in fourteen counties. The only other one is over two hours away. I don't know what to think now. All I know it I want to get the heck outa this state after we have our babies. I'm done with the crappy healthcare. I actually miss Ohio over this stupid state! I'm sure our families will be mad. I don't really care right now though.:nope::growlmad:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Man, I typed a long post & lost it... dern it. I will try to remember everything I wanted to say....

Angela - YAY for no work & getting some R&R!!! Hope you are able to relax for a bit, hon... its not long now!! 

Anna - How exciting for you!! Quite amazing, isn't it? Am glad that you are feeling better & reassured!! Are you "coming out" yet??? 

Sunshine - OMG! your doc sounds like a trip... don't blame ya for wanting to get a newer model, girl!

MA - Speaking of docs, sorry you are having such a tough time!!! That stinks. I hope you will get the caregivers you want and get to stay away from those others... Hang in there!! Its amazing that with your hubs being in the "biz" that they aren't more cooperative with you... what a shame. I hope that all continues well for you & you don't need all those docs...

AFM - Its my 3rd night since DH left for Asia... I am feeling much better... I know he hated to leave, especially now... Its been very quiet... Just me, my pups & kitty... and getting some "tv face time" with my other bf, Jon Bon Jovi.... :) I have had a concert dvr'ed for months and haven't had time to watch it... Ahhhh, BLISS out.... Mr. Bon Jovi and I have a love affair that began in Jr High... :) I ALWAYS go to a couple of shows when they are on tour with my girlfriends... the show this year in March will be *quite different*, I must say.... BUT, I get to buy one of those cute Bon Jovi onesies that I have always coveted... OMG... did I say one? I mean, three.... lol...

Slowly, but surely, getting my head wrapped around the idea of that.... *smiling* 
Hope everyone is well..... sorry in advance for the nutty post!


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Bless your heart! I am just so sorry you guys don't live closer to better docs. I am so spoiled living where I do and having had a doc for a father.
> 
> The perinatologist shuold provide you with excellent care. We have loved the one we've been working with, and I feel better knowing they are alongside my OB. You go see yours March 4, right? Have you worked with that clinic before? I hope you'll have a better experience there!
> 
> Hi Angela, thanks. Yes, the perinatologist was the one that botched my pregnancy with Jackson when the nurse refused to look into my mucus plug issue. I NEVER saw the Dr.s unless they deemed fit. This time I have an appointment with the one Dr. that kept looking in during her c-sections. One of my questions will be if I can just see HER and refuse the same nurse that had me last time.
> 
> This is the only perinatologist office in fourteen counties. The only other one is over two hours away. I don't know what to think now. All I know it I want to get the heck outa this state after we have our babies. I'm done with the crappy healthcare. I actually miss Ohio over this stupid state! I'm sure our families will be mad. I don't really care right now though.:nope::growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry it's the same clinic again as with Jackson. Bless your heart. I would DEFINITELY refuse to see the same nurse again. I just hate it for you. I don't blame you for wanting to move!! :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

HappyAuntie said:


> Viv, just saw on the news there was a big earthquake in NZ - are you ok?? :hugs:

Hey HA,
Yes we are:thumbup: thankfully lucky in that we have power now and some bottled water and our beautiful fur babies are safe and well, but no running water or sewerage. Sadly so far 65 people are confirmed dead and that will rise. :cry: We have lost our beloved cathedral in the centre of the city, it was a focal point for all of our city and I am beyond devastated about it. :cry:
The central city is decimated and cordoned off and many of our beloved heritage buildings are gone. It is beyond comprehension, the loss of life in a small country like ours is felt by everyone. :cry:
We are still having smaller earthquakes as I type and they will go on for a long time possibly over two years!:growlmad:
I know how lucky I am really but I am so sad.
PS I started my new job today and had only been there 2 hours when it hit, am I an omen or what!! :dohh:
Hope everyone is feeling full of beans and Rottpaw not long now! :hugs:
Love V


----------



## sunshine71

I thought of you, too, Vivienne, when I heard about the quake on the news - I'm so sorry about all the loss, but at least you're okay. :hugs:

MA - what a horrible thing to be going through with those doctors! It's too bad you're not a little closer to Strong Memorial in Rochester - they're supposed to have an excellent facility for that kind of thing. Maybe someone from Strong can make a recommendation a little closer to you?

Woo-hoo on the bed rest Rottpaw! You'll finally get your well deserved rest! Make sure to keep us posted - you'll have time now. :)

Anna - I'm so happy that things went well at the scan! I was thinking about you yesterday morning and hoping all would be well. Did they tell you how long it would take to get the blood results back? (If you mentioned it, I apologize for asking...) I know where I'll go, they take 7 - 10 days. You'd think they could turn it around sooner than that. How exciting to hear the heart beat! I can't wait for that!

Okay, Austin - I want to know how you got my boyfriend's picture on your avatar?? He loves me. Really. He just doesn't know it. :wacko: I tell my husband this all the time, but strangely enough he doesn't seem too concerned about it...

Have a good morning everyone. :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Vivienne said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Viv, just saw on the news there was a big earthquake in NZ - are you ok?? :hugs:
> 
> Hey HA,
> Yes we are:thumbup: thankfully lucky in that we have power now and some bottled water and our beautiful fur babies are safe and well, but no running water or sewerage. Sadly so far 65 people are confirmed dead and that will rise. :cry: We have lost our beloved cathedral in the centre of the city, it was a focal point for all of our city and I am beyond devastated about it. :cry:
> The central city is decimated and cordoned off and many of our beloved heritage buildings are gone. It is beyond comprehension, the loss of life in a small country like ours is felt by everyone. :cry:
> We are still having smaller earthquakes as I type and they will go on for a long time possibly over two years!:growlmad:
> I know how lucky I am really but I am so sad.
> PS I started my new job today and had only been there 2 hours when it hit, am I an omen or what!! :dohh:
> Hope everyone is feeling full of beans and Rottpaw not long now! :hugs:
> Love VClick to expand...

Thanks for letting us know - I'm glad you are all ok. I saw the cathedral on the news this morning - so sad! Stay safe, and I pray you get water and sewer service soon. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, sorry for being MIA all weekend, was crazy busy... Funny how I have more "me" time at work than I do at home now! Missed you ladies though and thought of you all several times over the weekend, hoping everyone was having a good one. It was a holiday here in Canada yesterday and my father arrived from out of town for a visit (he's here the week).

MA - so sorry all this is going on... Like Angela said you deserve their extra attention *hugs* I hope you spoke to someone already! And yes, it is usually a good idea to treat the partner too to prevent re-infection following antibiotic treatment: a few years back when I was incidentally found to have BV (it was asymptomatic) on my routine PAP test - boyfriend was also treated! And I would refuse to see that nurse as well!!! :growlmad: 

Viv so sad to read about the deaths :-( I hope no one else has lost their lives, how tragic...

Angela, so happy for you that you're being placed on bedrest!!! It'll give you some much needed rest time before baby arrives!

Terri, you didn't post today, I'm wondering if something is going on!!!! I'll check FB  If so sending you some labour vibes!!!

Anna, so happy your scan went well! Isn't it surreal to see that little heart beat? I still remember the exact moment I saw Zoë's for the first time :cloud9:

Austin, glad you're feeling well! 

Chris, hope you're doing well too!!!

Nothing new to report here. DH reformated my computer last night so I'll have to reorganize folders and add my programs (i.e. iTunes) all over again. Sigh. Stupid Vista. He wiped it off and installed Windows 7, hopefully the "issues" will be resolved...

OK back to work I go, will likely check in during my next pumping session, worried about MA and hoping she'll update us!!! *hugs* everyone.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Viv - so glad to have heard from you! Happy to hear you and your family (including furbabies) are safe. The news looks so sad... I honestly didn't know NZ dealt with earthcquakes... Hoping that you get the water & necessary services restored asap!! 
Prayers for your city...


----------



## pablo797

another quik hit from me work is crazy,will catch up with everyone later tonigt. Just wanted to say to Vivienne, so glad you and yours are safe, so sorry for the rest of the country! Take care of yourelf! Maybe it's a sign you shouldn't work during this pregnancy. However you are not a bad omen! LoL , take care anna!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> I thought of you, too, Vivienne, when I heard about the quake on the news - I'm so sorry about all the loss, but at least you're okay. :hugs:
> 
> MA - what a horrible thing to be going through with those doctors! It's too bad you're not a little closer to Strong Memorial in Rochester - they're supposed to have an excellent facility for that kind of thing. Maybe someone from Strong can make a recommendation a little closer to you?
> 
> Woo-hoo on the bed rest Rottpaw! You'll finally get your well deserved rest! Make sure to keep us posted - you'll have time now. :)
> 
> Anna - I'm so happy that things went well at the scan! I was thinking about you yesterday morning and hoping all would be well. Did they tell you how long it would take to get the blood results back? (If you mentioned it, I apologize for asking...) I know where I'll go, they take 7 - 10 days. You'd think they could turn it around sooner than that. How exciting to hear the heart beat! I can't wait for that!
> 
> Okay, Austin - I want to know how you got my boyfriend's picture on your avatar?? He loves me. Really. He just doesn't know it. :wacko: I tell my husband this all the time, but strangely enough he doesn't seem too concerned about it...
> 
> Have a good morning everyone. :flower:

Actually, I think we may end up heading to Rochester. I'm going to give this Dr. at the perinatal the benefit of the doubt on our first appointment next week. I have written down questions and concerns and see what happens.

I'm still not happy with the hospital here and I am thinking that I may just travel the two hours to the other hospital. We'll see it's all in Gods hands, but I'm going to check out perinatologists in the area and may make an appointment with one. My husband isn't crazy about the idea as it's quite a ways away but I'm concerned about good health care for myself and baby. I'm wondering if we can use the Rochester perinatal as our "regular" one and then have this perinatal center do the coordination here in our home town. They can work together but we'll actually go to Strong for care.

We'll see. :thumbup:

Junebug. I'm glad I'm not off my rocker to say my husband needs treatment. I think I'm going to call his own Dr. and ask them to treat him because I'm pregnant and high risk. Maybe he'll get treatment that way. :winkwink:

Viv. I'm SO sorry :hugs: I'm glad your all okay but feel so awful for everyone over there. Please let me know if there is anything you need.

Well, after all the hoopla I have my results. My beta was 13,809 and while my progesterone went down from 36 to 28.2, I'm told that's okay because progesterone fluctuates and my levels are still good. 

I have my first sonogram on Thursday when we're guessing I'm 7wks 1day. I'm praying to see how many we have in there, to see them growing on target and hearing a heartbeat. 

Looking forward to our first perinatal appointment next week for more preventative measures.


----------



## AustinGurrl

sunshine71 said:


> Okay, Austin - I want to know how you got my boyfriend's picture on your avatar?? He loves me. Really. He just doesn't know it. :wacko: I tell my husband this all the time, but strangely enough he doesn't seem too concerned about it...
> 
> Have a good morning everyone. :flower:

LMAO Sunshine~~~~!! Okay, I will share him....:laugh2:


MA - So glad to hear your numbers are good! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> sunshine71 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, Austin - I want to know how you got my boyfriend's picture on your avatar?? He loves me. Really. He just doesn't know it. :wacko: I tell my husband this all the time, but strangely enough he doesn't seem too concerned about it...
> 
> Have a good morning everyone. :flower:
> 
> LMAO Sunshine~~~~!! Okay, I will share him....:laugh2:Click to expand...

Oh no, not another Bon Jovi fan. :shrug::haha: I never really got into him. I was into Def Leppard, etc. at that time.

I have a few hotties I like: Jamie Oliver, Kionu Reeves, L.L. Cool J (He makes me salivate) and drum roll please...Colin Firth:kiss:.


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks, Austin! Although I have a feeling in a few months' time he won't be too interested in either one of us. Unless he's into the whole rounded physique thing...

Oooh, MA! I had a thing for Joe Elliot, too. And Bret Michaels. Especially my Bret. Still do. :shy: Even though he's gotten pretty pathetic through the years. What can I say - I'm loyal. I told my husband he had to take me for better, for worse, and for Bret. (Yes, I was a total hair band fanatic in the 80's! I was a sucker for long hair and spandex...) 

And I'm totally with ya with Keanu & L.L! Keanu still makes my toes curl! *sigh*

Awesome numbers, by the way! :thumbup: I hope the Rochester thing works out for you. I'm surprised it takes two hours for you to get there - you must be on the east side of Syracuse. Still - well worth it for the piece of mind. 

I hope everyone has a good afternoon :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Thanks, Austin! Although I have a feeling in a few months' time he won't be too interested in either one of us. Unless he's into the whole rounded physique thing...
> 
> Oooh, MA! I had a thing for Joe Elliot, too. And Bret Michaels. Especially my Bret. Still do. :shy: Even though he's gotten pretty pathetic through the years. What can I say - I'm loyal. I told my husband he had to take me for better, for worse, and for Bret. (Yes, I was a total hair band fanatic in the 80's! I was a sucker for long hair and spandex...)
> 
> And I'm totally with ya with Keanu & L.L! Keanu still makes my toes curl! *sigh*
> 
> Awesome numbers, by the way! :thumbup: I hope the Rochester thing works out for you. I'm surprised it takes two hours for you to get there - you must be on the east side of Syracuse. Still - well worth it for the piece of mind.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good afternoon :)

I'm in the Valley near Nedrow going into Lafayette. We're centrally located. Up one hill is Erie BLVD, up the other hill is Camillus and up another is Nedrow to get to Lafayette and Cortland. :thumbup:


----------



## codegirl

No baby yet... just tired of the cramping and the not sleeping so although I'm following you all and sending you all my best mentally, I'm not being the greatest poster in the world.

My Mom is also here almost all the time now and I don't always feel like I "should" be on the computer that much while she's working around here. Not that I can help her (she's painting E's "big boy room") but I feel guilty none the less.

Ultrasound was good today. Baby estimated at 8lbs 3oz +/-1lb either way :wacko: Still on for induction next week if this baby doesn't evict him/her self sooner than that.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Man on man a lot o has been going on. I was busy with relatives this weekend and didn&#8217;t get a chance to sign-on until today.

Anna &#8211; Congrats on your scan and seeing your little bean and hearing the heartbeat! What a wonderful feeling! I know that you are on :cloud9:. 

Angela &#8211; Yoo hoo on the bedrest! I am so happy for you. Any day now! (yes, I want an epi as well &#8211; but it does look painful and scary &#8211; however if I can do the amnio, I can do the epi :thumbup:). 

Sunshine &#8211; LOL, you Dr sounds like they are from the 40&#8217;s not even the 70&#8217;s. No jeans HA HA HA HA HA. I basically LIVE in my maternity jeans and will be going to Old Navy to buy some Capri jeans next weekend. 

Rebekah &#8211; OMG, I am so sorry that you are going through all this drama with your Dr. :cry: It shouldn&#8217;t be this way. My heart goes out to you and I will pray for you and your little bean everyday that you get the medical care that you should have and everyone treating you wonderfully and making you feel amazing because you are doing something amazing&#8230;creating a LIFE! HUGE :hugs: to you! Glad to hear that your numbers are good and looking forward to hearing about your appointment on Thursday! (P.S &#8211; LOVE Def Leppard &#8211; Photograph was my fav song and as for LL Cool J :bodyb::headspin: &#8230;he is my first pick for my &#8220;island&#8221; of me and 5 celebs I could have on a deserted island)

Viv &#8211; Glad that you are ok after the earthquake.:hugs: Sorry to hear about all the losses that have happened as a result. My church is praying for all the families out there and for those that lost loved ones. Again, very glad that you and your family are ok. Please keep us posted.

Code &#8211; Sorry about the Braxton Hicks. Hopefully that is a good sign that the baby is coming soon and they won't have to induce?

Austin Gurrl &#8211; Glad that you are doing ok while hubby is away and that you have your furbabies to keep you company (as well as the AWESOME Jon Bon Jovi &#8211; yum). 

Junebug &#8211; I still have Vista and am patiently waiting to put Windows 7 on. Hopefully that will happen within the next month. 

AFM &#8211; Nothing too exciting. I have a appointment tomorrow morning with my perinatologist. Work is really really busy at the moment, but in a few weeks it should settle down. I think I am going to start to register for stuff this weekend (EEEK!). A friend at church gave me a huge bag of clothes &#8211; some of it with the tags still on. So I need to sort through all of that. On Sunday, the baby kicked and I could actually see my tummy move so that was super exciting. Though, every time I try to have my hubby see/feel the baby move, she never does. My hubby said that is because she knows better than to kick Daddy LOL. Anyway, glad to read that everyone is doing ok. I will check in with you all in the morning after my appointment. :hugs::hug:

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Code, sounds like it's REALLY uncomfortable for you and angela these days. Praying for some peace, strength to get through and that baby will safely come soon. :hugs: I hope you get some rest through the pain.

Steph, sounds like baby is playing hide n seek with daddy. :rofl: how adorable. Looking forward to hearing more after your appointment. Thank you so much for your encouragement. I really appreciate it. :hugs:

Oh L.L. I can see me rubbing him down with oil. :rofl: ((whoa, it's getting hot in here)) Okay, I need to come down to earth. I love my hubby. In all honesty, I don't think any other man could have endured what we have and he's got a pretty hot bum too. :winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

Evening Ladies! 

So many hot men so little time . . . MA I'm with you on Collin Firth! Did you ever see the BBC production of Pride and Prejudice? It's awesome and I love him more every time I see it!!

Ok, back to the real world . . . 

MA, so sorry for all the trouble. It's so hard when you're medical options are so limited. We have the same problem here. My perinatologist was fine, but he tried to sell me hats. Sooooo weird! He found out I run a store and wants me to carry some hats from Italy. He's Italian so maybe he's helping family or friends, but still I thought it a little unprofessional and I also kept thinking . . .Do you not make enough as a perinatologist you have to sell hats???? Good luck with everything. 

Sunshine, and Austin, I get my blood work back in a week so I'm hoping next Monday. And BTW, I am not out of the closet completely. I have told everyone at work but still have not told family. A little weird, not sure why I'm hesitating. Anyway Austin I can barely wrap my head around one baby, let alone three. I think before the scan, even though I went through weeks of MS, it was all theoretical. Talked to DH about telling family and he said, " let's wait it's still early." I think I will be 8 months along and he will be saying ". . let's wait it's still early." I think it's a form of denial.

Vivienne, again so glad you are ok. Many hugs!!

Codegirl and Rottpaw, let's go mommies!!! Can't wait and I bet you can't either. Rottpaw happy you're on bed rest!! Enjoy!!

Missmuffett, so exciting to register!!! I think I'm on my last leg of regular clothes. Using the belly band pretty regularly these days. Think I will have to take a trip to Target and Old Navy this weekend to get a few essentials. 

AFM, although I've talked about myself through out the post, headed to Book CLub tonight, will let the cat out of the bag there. I talked to my main boss today and told him the news. He was very excited for me and honestly expressed the possible issues that would arise from the possible promotion I'm seeking in the fall. I appreciated his encouragement and he said," if anyone can handle it all you can!" Nice vote of confidence. My direct boss also went to bat for me and said she would pick up any necessary slack until I returned to work if that's what it would take to get me the job. I was pretty suprised as we do not always see eye to eye. So we'll see. It would double my salary and really help out with the cost of day care. 

Ok I'd better go. Have a good night everyone! xxxx Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

I think Code and I are definitely ready for these babies to toddle on out! I know we both want to avoid being induced. I would LOVE it if baby would come on his own, maybe over the weekend or anytime before Tuesday LOL! that's the current date the doc is tossing around for induction. We'll see if my blood pressure cooperates and she will let me wait longer, or if it will not matter (she may also induce just based on size alone). i'm praying baby comes on his own whenever God is ready because I would sure like to avoid induction AND avoid C-section. :thumbup:

Viv I am so glad you guys are okay! It sounds very scary and I am so sorry for the terrible loss of life and destruction of property. :hugs:

MA I am SO happy to hear your beta was great! Everything sounds like it's going perfectly so try not to stress even if the docs are cretins. I am so sorry about the medical care there and I definitely agree - go farther afield if you need to, even if it means some driving. You won't regret that! 

Anna I am LOL at your hubby. Mine was that way a little too, in the beginning. He'll come around, don't worry! Wait till he can feel (and see!) baby kicking and on ultrasound. He'll fall in love, I promise!

Steph, good to see you! And my doc actually said that the babies ALL seem to know when Dad is called over to feel a kick. I know mine has never cooperated (he knows he's being watched) and the doc said she hears that all the time! Somehow, they do know! :haha:

Sunshine and Austin, I LOVE Bon Jovi. Some friends are going to that concert here soon and I am soooooooooo jealous! 

Junebug - :hi: and hope all is well with you! 

PS guys has anyone heard from Chris (Sveta?) I hope everything is okay with her.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

I cannot believe your Dr. asked you to buy hats. That seems like it REALLY crossed a line. I've seen some Dr.s carry Noni Juice and some other pyramid scheme business products. I really find it to be unprofessional. ESPECIALLY when you have a practice specifically for medicine and your not a naturopathic Dr. who has actual knowledge in what your selling and the effects it can have or interactions with other drugs.

Sounds like work is going really well. They sound very supportive! That's great to have that kind of support in the workforce! Your hubby must be pretty nervous. Your twelve weeks. Has he seen the heartbeat yet or the baby move?? I know it took Doug awhile to just comprehend the new life we had. This pregnancy he seems a bit more excited and ready. He's actually been more joyful and less freaked out than I have. Which is pretty awesome. We pray every night and he lays his hands on my belly and prays over the baby(ies) for my womb to hold, for good health for baby(ies) until Oct. and for my body to be free of infection and anything foreign. God really did hand-pick such a wonderful man for me. I can't imagine my life without him or God in my life.

Angela, maybe nows the time for hubby to start those back massages. I keep hearing how they can induce labor as does rigorous housework. I AM praying for your blood pressure to go down some for your safety and the baby's. It sounds like no matter what, it's time for him to come. Sounds like he's big and your just having so much discomfort that as long as he comes soon, it doesn't really matter how as long as you both are kept safe. :hugs: I pray you get the birth you hope for dear friend. God is good. I know He's with you!

I haven't seen Chris at least for I think a little over a week or so post. Praying she's doing fine and just busy. :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Rebekah! That is definitely how I feel - i'm just ready for him to get here, however it needs to happen! Praying he comes on his own and without induction or section, but as long as he's safe and healthy I'll deal with whatever we need to do to get him here!

I will mention the back massages to hubby. They sound wonderful! Of course, he has been doing some reading of his own and is fully convinced that a whole lot of :sex: would get the job done. :haha: He won't shut up about it! Last thing in the world I feel like doing right now - I only feel like :coffee:!! :haha: But I am willing to try just about anything at this point, even though I'm not really in that mood! 

Thank you so much for your prayers and I'm continuing to pray for your healthy pregnancy and that you are able to get to some seriously good docs!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Thanks Rebekah! That is definitely how I feel - i'm just ready for him to get here, however it needs to happen! Praying he comes on his own and without induction or section, but as long as he's safe and healthy I'll deal with whatever we need to do to get him here!
> 
> I will mention the back massages to hubby. They sound wonderful! Of course, he has been doing some reading of his own and is fully convinced that a whole lot of :sex: would get the job done. :haha: He won't shut up about it! Last thing in the world I feel like doing right now - I only feel like :coffee:!! :haha: But I am willing to try just about anything at this point, even though I'm not really in that mood!
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers and I'm continuing to pray for your healthy pregnancy and that you are able to get to some seriously good docs!! :hugs:

Isn't that like a man to bring up the sex aspect. :winkwink::haha: My husband would be right on that one too. Just be sure that BEFORE you give him what HE wants, that HE gives you that massage. If anything to relieve the stress and tension for you. I always say give n take a bit. :winkwink::thumbup: Once I get a massage Doug can do whatever the heck he wants. :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

LOL I like the way you think!! Good plan!! 

:rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> LOL I like the way you think!! Good plan!!
> 
> :rofl:

They should also get brownie points for bringing before us something like chocolate chip cookies, pieces of chocolate candy or anything sweet and enticing.:winkwink: When :sex: is on the mind, they kinda don't think so much about the brownie points they'd get. :lol:


----------



## sunshine71

Morning, ladies!

Junebug - such a pain to get the computer all squared away, isn't it? We FINALLY bought a new one a few weeks ago (after eight years!), and I still have a bunch of things to transfer.

MA - Okay! I know where you are now :) A little south of the city. I grew up in Rochester and have made about a million trips up to the Islands, so I passed through the Syracuse area frequently.

Codegirl - here's hoping this little one makes an appearance in the next few days!

Good luck with your appointment this morning, MissMuffet :) Too funny about the baby knowing not to kick Daddy!

Wow, Pablo - that's awesome about you bosses! I hope it all works out for you. Doubling the salary is ALWAYS a good thing! 

Too weird about the hats, though...

Hey, Rottpaw - fingers crossed for a healthy delivery by this weekend! Funny how sex is always the answer with the hubbies, though. I swear they're all the same!

Have a good day, everyone :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!!!

Terri and Angela, hope those babies don't keep you hanging in there much further! Sending some labour vibes your way! Hope you're getting rest, Terri it's awesome of your mom to help you out and paint E's big boy room! My mom and her friend finished my future nephew's nursery last weekend... 

Speaking of which I forgot to mention, I'm going to be an aunt in the next few weeks :happydance: My sister is due March 14th and has finished work last week. Now we're just waiting for the little guy to come! His name will be Mathéo :cloud9: That's the name I wanted for a boy but Nathan vetoed it.

MA I hear you for wanting to go further to get better care, I would do the same in your shoes! Hopefully they'll be able to coordinate something through your OB so that you don't have to travel so far for every apt. I did this for my pregnancy: I work in a tertiary care hospital and decided to be followed there, despite the fact it was over 1 hour from home, 2 in rush hour traffic. Now we've moved closer so we're only 45 minutes away in rush hour traffic thankfully!

Steph, too funny! My DH didn't believe me for a while that she was kicking because she'd go all quiet when he tried to feel her  Although he did feel her at 17 weeks, then nothing until over 30 weeks :rofl:

Viv, how are things? Thinking of you :hugs:

Angela LOL on DH trying to convince you to :sex: to bring on labour! Typical ;-)

MA so great your DH is so supportive and helpful! Yes you're definitely lucky. It sounds like he is helping to keep you grounded and excited about the pregnancy! BTW, no I haven't tried bikram yoga (the hot yoga), I'm a little ball of sweat doing any exercise in normal temperatures, I'd probably come out of a hot yoga class in need of an IV for rehydration :rofl: Did you try your yoga DVD? How is your appetite doing?

Ahhhhhh 80's hair bands, brings back memories...

Anna, we didn't come out of the closet until 14 weeks. Our 8 week ultrasound had shown something which raised our risk of trisomy 18 (much worse than Down syndrome/trisomy 21) to 1/10 and we weren't going to disclose the pregnancy unless the results were good. Thankfully the CVS showed normal female chromosomes, so then we told everyone, including our families. People were shocked that we waited so long, but it's not about them, it's about when YOU are ready! Yep, DH was also in denial, LOLLL. And you have awesome bosses, lucky lady!

Chris, 8 years? Wow that must have been a good computer! Mine barely make it to 3 years, there is always something pooping out on me. I always get lemons it seems. Appears my computer survived the transition to Windows 7 but the real test will be tonight. Didn't have the chance to play with it last night, had some errands to run while dad watched Zoë after she went to sleep and Nathan was out rehearsing with his band... 

I hope everything is good with the other Chris (Sveta), it's true she hasn't posted for a few days. 

I'm getting more and more broody now that I'm getting 7-8 hours of sleep nightly! I think we missed the egg by 2-3 days (usually ovulate days 16-17 but we BD'ed day 20), so we'll pay more attention next month. I really really want to be pregnant again NOW!!!

OK off to dictate the last patient's letter now, will check in later. HUGS everyone, hope you're having a great hump day!!!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!

thanks for all support re: doc story. I thougt it was weird but always good to run it by others.

Svvet, hope you are ok and just busy posting in your daily journal. We are thinking of you. 

Rottpaw and Codegirl hoping labor kicks in soon and no inductions or c sections are in your future. 

Junebug, hope you catch that bean soon! Good luck with the new computer!

AFM, came out to book club last night as did another girl who was drinking tea as she said she thought she was getting sick. That was her excuse for not drinking. So when I came out with Becks non alcoholic beer in hand she did too. It was fun, but I worry about a friend of mine who was there. She and her DH have been trying for years now only to discover last year he has no swimmers. They are thinking IVF, but have still not decided. Anyway, I worry how she is and how the news hit her. She is ushually a rock but so many of us can testify to the difficulties of being TTC and hearing friends are pregnant. As for my DH I did not take him to the ultra sound on Monday to see the baby but I will take him to the next one, maybe that will bring it all home. 


happy hump day from me too! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, meant to comment on that: definitely NOT normal for a doc to be trying to sell things!!! If we did that here in Canada we would have our licenses suspended.

Difficult situation for sure RE: your friend who has been TTC'ing for years :-( I'm afraid there is no easy solution to situations like that, she'll need to come around on her own and hopefully she's not too upset. So hard though to be in that position... 

Reminds me of a work-related pregnancy issue... We counsel a lot of couples who are infertile and being work-up for genetic causes. So happens the genetic counsellor who works with me on those cases was pregnant at the same time as me, so both of us very pregnant women would walk in the consultation room to talk to these couples. It was uncomfortable but they were all OK once we got into our discussions. Definitely made me more in-tune with the vibes patient send off and to address it if there is any discomfort...


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls....
Whew.... I have had a doozy of a night... and morning. Went to bed last night & all was fine. I woke up to go to the bathroom at 2:25 am only to discover that I wdnas bleeding... quite a lot in my experience. It was bright red, which I know from reading is the scary kind. I didn't know what to do, so called the medi help line, who connected me to my FS doc. He reassured me some, told me that I shouldn't go to ER, unless it didn't stop.... which it looked like it had. Tried to fall back to sleep, but just couldn't. 
I was terrified.... woke up & called in to work and made appt to go in to FS. 

I just got home... all 3 are fine, have grown and have strong heartbeats. Saw some blood on the US ( just looked like a dark spot to me) and doctor said that it might happen again, likely even. I am to take the rest of today off, but can go back to work tomorrow. Just no strenuous activity, "take it easy", in other words. 

Am worn out... physically, mentally & emotionally. For those who have gone through something similar, I have a new understanding of the fear. Really made me think about how fragile this all seems... 

And I miss my DH so much.... I was so scared without him here... :(

Sorry for the downer post & I really, really feel so much better now.... just needed to vent and cry a bit. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hug: :hug: :hug: Austin, can't imagine how scary that was for you :cry: It's great that they did an U/S and everything looks great! Sounds to me like it was a bit of a bleed between the placenta and the uterine wall, you'll likely continue to see some spotting, growing darker and darker (meaning old blood) for a few days if not weeks. It's actually very common in first trimester but that doesn't make it any less scary, especially given your situation with triplets. If you have fresh blood again though do go back to get it checked out again. REST!!! When does DH come back?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, I bet he'll start coming to terms with everything once he gets to REALLY see there's a baby in there. I think with Doug he couldn't feel the realness I was feeling. He wasn't getting the stretching, the nausia or the bubbles I was feeling with Jackson. So for him to comprehend it all was just hard. When he saw Jackson it was a different story. When he heard his heartbeat he started to become more active. 

I'm excited about tomorrow but I'm praying we both hold it together when we see our baby for the first time. :cry: It reminds me of my little angel in heaven too. He is so precious. Just like whoever is peeking in my womb right now.

Junebug. I'm moving to Toronto. Kind of funny. We used to travel to Toronto as a family almost every summer as a kid. I still remember the zoo and the huge park with all the rides. 

So I have to ask since your a Dr. there. I've heard some say they don't mind the healthcare system in Canada and others say that the wait is horrifying and if you have something serious, to wait can be deadly. What's your take on your healthcare system? Do you like it? Is there anything you DON'T like about it??

Today when we got home from lunch our place wreaked with cigarette smoke again. The young guys waited till we left and started. They're all denying they do it to the landlord. Doug called him and told him that our basement wreaks of it, that it's coming through our heating system.

He says he doesn't know how it's happening. He's telling them they aren't allowed. I let him know I'm not trying to be a witch but having lost my son preterm. I'm not about to let second hand smoke be an issue for preterm labor. I'm protecting my child and I'm willing to go to any length to do so.

I hope this doesn't mean we move "again". I think the only way to find peace, have a smoke free home, quiet environment and decorate the way we'd like is to own our own home.

Sadly, our last landlord foreclosed on all his properties and we all had to vacate the premesis without notice and we lost our sizeable deposit while also having no choice but to dip in our savings for movers, two months rent, security deposit and pet deposit for this place. Now we're starting over for a downpayment on a house.

It probably wouldn't be good to move while pregnant or with a newborn anyways, it's just a bit frustrating that something always comes up when we try to buy a house. I'm just seeing the need to have a place of our own with the safety net of doing things the way we'd like them without having to go through a landlord. Granted there are expenses we'll incur along the way for upkeep, but at least it will be ours!

So, I'm just leaving the whole thing in Gods hands and praying He speaks boldly at some point about housing circumstances. In the meantime, I'm grateful for what we DO have and hopeful that we'll have little ones in October.

I'm so excited that by Christmas we'll have "baby's first Christmas". This year we bought a stocking with Jacksons name on it. Just something to acknowledge his little presence in heaven. I can't wait to put more stockings up to represent children we have here on earth. I'm so excited!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Austin, 

I was going through Jessa's triplet journal and there have been quite a few times she had dried blood. She'd get quite alarmed by it. It turned out to be nothing. It may just be something common in triplets maybe?!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Anna &#8211; I nearly peed my pants when I read that your Dr was trying to sell you hats. LOL. OMG that is just too bizarre and random. I agree with Angela that your hubby will come around and want to tell the world. My hubby and I were the opposite. He couldn&#8217;t wait to tell everyone under the sun and once we did tell people, he would whip out the ultrasound photos to show EVERYONE. &#61514;. I think once your hubby can see it for himself he will be overjoyed and ready to announce it to the world. Sorry to hear about your friend at book club. I agree that most of us can all relate to hearing news of others pregnancy while still TTC. 

Angela &#8211; In addition to a back massage, I heard that foot massage can also cause labor. In addition to that, since your hubby wants sex, stimulating your nipples can cause contractions and labor as well. 

Rebekah &#8211; I know I have told you in the past, but your hubby sounds great. It is nice when the men in our lives are supportive and encouraging. Makes me want to go and give my hubby a big kiss right now! You are in my prayers for tomorrow!

Junebug &#8211; congrats on being an Auntie! 

Codegirl &#8211; any news on the baby? Perhaps you are giving birth as I type??

Austin &#8211; Wow, I am so glad that everything is ok with you and your triplets. I am sure it must have been extremely scary for you, especially since your hubby is away. Just glad that the you got checked out and all is good. Your post is not a downer because you and the babies are alright. Please ping any of us if you need to vent or cry some more. We are here for you &#61514;

AFM &#8211; Had my appointment with the perinatologist. As usually, my BP was higher at this appointment than with my normal OB/GYN. Last week when I went it was 116/69. Today it was 127/76. However, I had just walked up 3 flights of stairs and didn&#8217;t get a chance to catch my breath before they called me in to take my BP. 

The appointment went really well. Peachy is looking good and weighing about 1lb 6oz. He wants to continue to see me, which I don&#8217;t mind because I am able to get glimpses of my baby 1x a month so YAY for that. He said my ankles were slightly swollen but nothing alarming&#8230;I didn&#8217;t even notice they were swollen. I know my fingers are swollen and at night I can barely make a fist without being in pain. Now my right wrist pops out socket and I have to pull it on my hand to put it back in place&#8230;my stupid left hand continues to go numb at night. Sleeping has become a bit of a chore. I went to Ross yesterday with my sister n law and picked up 2 capri maternity pants. Once the weather gets a bit warmer (probably next week &#8211; it is So. Cali after all), I will wear them. I ordered about 10 items from Old Navy. Com (really good deals) last week and they should arrive on Tuesday. Now, if only my stupid back ordered bras would arrive&#8230;Anyway, hope everyone is doing well and happy hump day from me too&#8230;and Angela I guess for you I mean that literally HA HA HA. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA so excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!!! And to find out how many little ones you're incubating ;-) So sorry those idiots are smoking again, that must be so infuriating! If you do have to move again, I wish you a uneventful one. We moved into our new place when Zoë was only 11 weeks old, it really wasn't that bad. We had movers and my family helped! And if you want to move here, there is a house for sale right next to mine right now ;-)

Regarding the health care system, I think it is good. If something urgent comes up, it is dealt with very fast in the vast majority of cases. Because it is a publicly funded system, there are appropriate paths for non-urgent vs urgent to ensure everyone is treated optimally. For example in my clinic, non-urgent cases can wait up to 6 months to see me, but when something urgent arises I see them within a week (we have 3 time slots set aside weekly for urgent cases). Most clinics function this way. Oncologists typically see new cancer patients within a few days of diagnosis. The system is constantly being improved, one suggestion to do this is to introduce some private clinics in the hopes of alleviating wait times in the publicly funded system but this has led to fears that many physicians would chose to work in the private clinics (better pay) so this has not yet truly materialized, although if you can afford to pay out of pocket you can get some elective surgeries (i.e. knee replacements) done with a lot less of a wait time than in the public system. It also varies from province to province: I trained in Québec (Montréal) and the system was not quite up to par with the Ontario system with longer wait times, MDs who are highly underpaid and underserviced areas with lack of access to specialists. It depends on how well each provincial government organizes itself and deals with issues. The longer you sweep it under the rug, the worse it'll be in the long run! All in all though, I think it is a good system and I like that I can get medical care wherever I am in Canada (for example if I was visiting a friend in British Columbia and got sick, I would be treated there for free, then the BC government would send a bill to Ontario to pay for my treatments).


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:winkwink:


Junebug_CJ said:


> MA so excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!!! And to find out how many little ones you're incubating ;-) So sorry those idiots are smoking again, that must be so infuriating! If you do have to move again, I wish you a uneventful one. We moved into our new place when Zoë was only 11 weeks old, it really wasn't that bad. We had movers and my family helped! And if you want to move here, there is a house for sale right next to mine right now ;-)
> 
> Regarding the health care system, I think it is good. If something urgent comes up, it is dealt with very fast in the vast majority of cases. Because it is a publicly funded system, there are appropriate paths for non-urgent vs urgent to ensure everyone is treated optimally. For example in my clinic, non-urgent cases can wait up to 6 months to see me, but when something urgent arises I see them within a week (we have 3 time slots set aside weekly for urgent cases). Most clinics function this way. Oncologists typically see new cancer patients within a few days of diagnosis. The system is constantly being improved, one suggestion to do this is to introduce some private clinics in the hopes of alleviating wait times in the publicly funded system but this has led to fears that many physicians would chose to work in the private clinics (better pay) so this has not yet truly materialized, although if you can afford to pay out of pocket you can get some elective surgeries (i.e. knee replacements) done with a lot less of a wait time than in the public system. It also varies from province to province: I trained in Québec (Montréal) and the system was not quite up to par with the Ontario system with longer wait times, MDs who are highly underpaid and underserviced areas with lack of access to specialists. It depends on how well each provincial government organizes itself and deals with issues. The longer you sweep it under the rug, the worse it'll be in the long run! All in all though, I think it is a good system and I like that I can get medical care wherever I am in Canada (for example if I was visiting a friend in British Columbia and got sick, I would be treated there for free, then the BC government would send a bill to Ontario to pay for my treatments).

Hm, that's all interesting. What's the pay like for nurses there? Have you any idea? Any idea what benefits nurses get over there? My husband is an RN. 

We've SERIOUSLY been contemplating moving somewhere else. I love my family, Sadly I think our home state we've grown out of completely. My husbands job right now is REALLY good. My only concern is uprooting him somewhere and then because he's knew, he'll get canned because a hospital will downsize with the economy BUT RN's seem to be in high demand in most places. Honestly it's not all that far away from here either. Though it's kinda funny thinking about moving to a whole other country. I don't know, Canadians don't seem foreign to me because they live directly next door and we've always made stops over there. Not sure though if they'd hire someone from the U.S. for nursing when they can probably hire within the country anyways. Just something to think about I suppose. We really would like a nice place to raise a family and be able to build a life. It seems that the opportunities here in New York State just aren't there. I'm sure this could be anywhere though.

Steph...peachy is no longer a peach but a papaya. :lol::thumbup: Growing up a storm in there.:cloud9::happydance: Sounds like the arm and hands have issues. I do hope it gets better. I'm already having the discomfort of sleep. I can't find a side I'm comfortable on. We have HIGH mattresses so I had Doug take the mattresses off the bed frame and put it on the floor so I don't have to climb the bed every night. He's done it, but I'm STILL not comfortable.

Anyone see the commercial yet of the pregnant woman with her husband who's not comfortable going from room to room to room and finally she settles sitting up on the couch while her husband sleeps on her lap? That feels like Doug and I.

He is such a good egg that man of mine. I emptied my trash next to my bed and I had planned to get another bag for it this morning and when I woke, he already had it done. He is AMAZING. As we were walking out for lunch, he took the time to get all the ice off each step and walked me down. He just blesses my heart!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Haven't seen that commericial yet. May need to u Tube it. Ha about Peachy no longer being a peach. I was JUST having that convesation yesterday with my brother who said her new nickname was Carmen Miranda because of all the different fruits! LOL.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Haven't seen that commericial yet. May need to u Tube it. Ha about Peachy no longer being a peach. I was JUST having that convesation yesterday with my brother who said her new nickname was Carmen Miranda because of all the different fruits! LOL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERYKzez97lA

:rofl: Too funny:thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

HA HA HA HA HA!!!! Too funny!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Poor little peach.


----------



## Vivienne

HI ladies. :cry:
This has got to be one of the hardest weeks of my life. We are up to 98 dead and 226 missing. Our little city will never be the same again.
We take so much for granted in our comfy lives, like running water, a flushing toilet and being able to sleep without the earth moving every hour or so. My poor bubs must be so over all the rushes of adrenaline he/she is feeling from me. My midwife appt would have been today but obviously a no go. Will have to reschedule some other time.
Thank you all for you kind thoughts and prayers, :hugs: I know many people are worse off but this was not the pregnancy experience I had planned :cry:


----------



## sunshine71

I don't have much time, but I wanted to pop in and say good morning!

Austin, I'm so sorry you had to go through that scare - and all alone, too! Thank God everything turned out okay, though. :hugs:

MA - can't wait to read about your scan this morning!! Fingers crossed for ya!

MissMuffet - I'm so glad your appointment went well! That stinks about all the swelling and the wrist thing. "Boo!" to the swelling, but Woo-HOO to the new clothes! \\:D/

Vivienne, my heart truly goes out to you and all those poor souls affected by this tragedy. I know there's nothing I can do, but you're still in my prayers. :flow:

If I missed any other major news, I apologize - I've only had time to skim the posts... :blush: Hope everyone has a good day! :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

:hugs: Viv and Austin. Austin, so scary but I am so glad all is well! 

Viv, I can only imagine what you are going through. PLEASE try to take care of yourself and that baby first and foremost. In events like that, sometimes just the constant influx of bad news and worse news (and news, period) can make you more stressed. If needed, turn off the TV and don't check news on the web; just try to insulate yourself. You and baby are most important right now! :hugs:

Morning to everyone else! I'm off to the doc this morning so we will see what she says. I'll update as soon as there's any news!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!

vivienne, can't imagine what you are going through! We here could take up a collection of supplies to send to you if you need anything. Clothes, bedding,etc would be pretty easy to send. If we can help in any way let us know. I realize I just vounteered everyone, didn't mean to do that but if folks would like to help, maybe you need something?? 

Austin, so scarry and without DH there! I am so glad everything worked out but can't imagine the fear. When is DH back again? Take it easy sister! Think of hot men with shoulder length wavy light brown hair! Just day dream all day! 

Junebug, once again can't imagine how hard ur job is. And yes it is hard to be ttc and hear the news of other pregnancies. I lost it last year when a friend announced her pregnancy, it's what prompted me to find some help by way of this web site. I love canada btw, used to fly to calgary all the time, beautiful city! 

Sunshine, glad to see you, hope you are well.

Missmuffett, glad scan went so well sorry about all the swelling. Good to know about Old Navy, think I will check it out. I have no idea about maternity clothes . . . Is it one size fits all, do you size based on your normal pant size??? Any advice is much appreciated. 


MA, the smokers . . . That would send me through the roof!!! I used to smoke for years and now i'm so sensitive to it. Is this a neighboring unit? I know the thought of moving is a pain, but if in the end it will make you happier then . . .. I think you said they were construction guys, will they be done soon? Can't wait to hear how scan goes today!!!! So excited, good luck!

AFM, think i'm getting vericose veins. Not surprising given I work on my feet all day, but still a bumber. On the positive side me boobs are now more than a handful! Also, now that MS. Isn't as bad I am finally eating the way I want to eat through this pregnancy. Back to the healthy stuff. A girl in my book club gained 60 lbs! She's also 28. 

Rottpaw and codegril, fingers crossed! 

have a good day!! Xx anna


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi lovely mamas to be- just a quick hi and request that you send me some of those special pregnancy vibes! Still too early to tell but I am having lots of symptoms and ended up locked in a bathroom stall at work losing my breakfast this morning. Hope I can graduate soon! xoxo


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good Morning!!!!

Titi- much :dust::dust: your way for a :bfp:VERY VERY SOON!!!!! We are looking forward to having you here!

Viv  You are still in my thoughts and prayers. I agree with Pablo  if there is anything we can do/send, let us know. :hugs:

MA  looking forward to hearing about your appointment this morning!

Pablo  You base the maternity clothes off of your regular pant size. However, a lot of places just say S, M, L. So I decided to get Large just in case (I usually wear a 10 or 12). They are a little roomy in the leg area and my bump isnt quite big enough yet for the band area, but I figure I would grow into them. If you are buying jeans, as with any jeans, I suggest going to the store and trying them on. I bought a pair of jeans (even tried them on!) and they constantly slide down. I think I probably should have gotten a medium instead of large. 

Everyone else  I hope you are having a pleasant morning. Gotta do some work now, but I will check back in a bit later :flower:.

:hug:
Steph


----------



## codegirl

Morning ladies!!

vivienne - :hugs: and prayers

Sorry I pretty much skimmed the rest, not being a really great "posting friend" these days. :wacko:

Someone did question Canadian health care.

Spoiler
Here is my experience. I have had what I like to refer to as a "high responsiblity" pregnancy (vs high risk) meaning I have a LOT of stink'n Dr. appointments. I see my baby dr's (I choose Family Dr.s that have a special interest in obstetrics instead of an OB), an Endocrinologist (who is concidered the best in the GD field, if not in the Country, then at least my province), weekly BioPhysical/NST exams including talking to the Radioligist, a Physiatrist and Psychologist. And I just had to have a referal to an OB to make sure that I'm still able to have the family dr deliver the baby.

I can't even imagine paying for all/part of these appointments. Most weeks I had 2 to 3 appointments. I wish I could explain the way they have all made me feel, like I was a valued member of the team and that my concerns were important and heard and they always take time to answer all my questions.

Edward was "assigned" a Ped when he was born. He is amazing and I adore him too :thumbup: I'm so happy to find out that our new noodle will automaticly have the same Ped :dance:

So I personally think that our healthcare rocks. Is it perfect?? Nope! There are definate issues and I know our Goverment is working to fix the problems but I'm not sure if there is a perfect solution. People still fall through the cracks, but I'm not convinced that doesn't happen with all the different healthcare models.

Our biggest problem here in Alberta is the lack of family docs. So regular illnesses (flu, etc) it can be hard to get treatment and this tends to block up our Emergency Rooms.

The people that work in the healthcare field tend to be very special people. I have only run into one LPN that I didn't really care for in all my different treatments. yesterday I even did a 'walk by' the L&D ward to see if they had a microwave that DH could use and one of the nurses took me on a tour, showing us the kitchen area and one of the rooms. She was so sweet and welcoming.

My Mom was an RN in the system her entire career (just retired a few years ago) and I know that they pay well, but they definatly feel the pinch of any cutbacks. Most of the front line staff try not to let the cutbacks inpact their patients which means that they get to feel the crunch. I think that's our biggest strength and biggest weakness in the system, and sometimes leads to staff shortages as staff leave for places with better funding. :grr: to the government.

Sorry for the book, but I'm pretty passionate about our healthcare :thumbup:
AFM - still waiting for the baby to come. Starting to worry that this one will stick around till induction and I really really don't want to be induced. I think I'll ask for another sweep tomorrow at my dr. appointment and I'm also sending it out there that people add me to their prayer lists that this baby comes before Tuesday all on his/her own.

Oh, and quick question... do any of you have advice on what do to if you and your DH are stuck on a name? I am totally in love with a boys name but DH isn't a fan and nothing on his list is rock'n my world. We have a girls name that we both like but we are still stuck for a boy.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Codegirl, We're going to prayer group tonight. I'll add you and angela and Viv to our prayer list. Praying that you might find relief and that baby will come smoothly before your induction date in Jesus name. Try having your hubby give you a pressure back massage and If you do a search on the internet for reflexology. You should be able to find a map of your foot that will help your husband massage your foot. If you have him take a thumb to the correct area and move his thumb to the tip while holding (this does hurt a little) that sometimes starts the process too. I've heard brisk cleaning and I think someone in here mentioned during sex to stimulate the nipple area which is supposed to bring on contractions.

Titi, praying that you get your precious BFP soon. Sounds like your having EXCELLENT symptoms! It will be nice for you to graduate with us!

Viv, I'm honestly heartbroken. I wish there was something we could do. Like Anna, please let me know if there is anything specific you need. We love you here! :hugs:



AFM, we went early this morning. I prayed specifically that we would see boldly a baby, sac, etc. And that if there were more than one that they all would show up completely. I prayed also that we would hear or see heartbeats.

We have a singleton which I'm EXTATIC about because I'm already high risk and having multiples would make it that much more riskier for me (not that God doesn't have it in the bag though :winkwink:) With a singleton, we wouldn't have to buy a new car, AND while I don't have too many options as a HIGH RISK patient, I may just be able to pull off that natural birth I want again. Not to mention that once I get cerclaged I may not have to be on total bedrest for the rest of the pregnancy.

So this is exciting!

Heart Rate is 145.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/2011BabyShearer003.jpg


----------



## rottpaw

Yay! Rebekah I am soooooo happy for you! God is good and he definitely answers our prayers! Sounds like everything is perfect so far!
:hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Yay, Rebekah!!!!! :dance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh Rebekah! I am so happy for you. Thank you for sharing your WONDERFUL news and photo! As Angela said God is Good...ALL THE TIME! Time for you to get a baby ticker


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! Just an update from this morning's appointment. 

I think I may have mentioned to you guys that at last Friday's appointment, I took my home blood pressure monitor in to the doc's to show her the recent readings I've been getting (which were creeping steadily up). Because her tech had taken my pressure (over my shirt :nope:) and gotten something like 110/70, she thought my machine was malfunctioning and sent us home for the weekend with instructions to get a new monitor (even though the one we have is recommended by most docs as the best on the market). Those instructions came despite the fact that when the doctor herself took my pressure (on both sides), she came up with 130 somethings over 80 somethings both times. I couldn't believe that, despite her own readings, she still thought it must be my monitor, when the only "low" reading was coming from her tech (who does a very rush job and takes pressures over clothing, which I don't agree with). 

So fast forward to Monday of this week, and she must have second guessed that decision because when she called that day, she put me out on modified bed rest. She also sent us directly to the perinatologist for an ultrasound and, while there, they checked my pressure twice and got 140+/90+ both times. So now we know it's not my machine. 

The funny part (or would be funny, if it wasn't scary) is that, with all this background, today I went in and the tech got another 110/60-ish reading. So the doc comes in and asks how the readings have been the last couple of days and I said, the same as before, basically hovering high 130's, low 140's over 88-92. And she looked at the chart and said "but it was normal here this morning." I looked her straight in the eye and told her, the ONLY "normal" readings I've been getting in the last few weeks have been from her tech. So the doc took it herself again and came up (surprise, surprise) 140/80. I am just amazed (and a little scared) that she isn't wondering about her tech's ability to correctly take a pressure. If I hadn't been monitoring my own pressure all this time, I would not have known what was happening! Sigh. Just one more reason I believe you have to be your own healthcare advocate. 

So meanwhile, sorry for that whole long story, but that brings me to my update - we are now officially scheduled to be induced Monday night! EEEeeeeee!!!! It makes it all so real to have a scheduled date. When you know they could come on their own at any time (and still could) it's somehow not quite the same as when they say, show up at this time. Now I'm all nervous! The doctor did say that, based on baby's size and my BP, she will not allow us to try for a long induction. I will basically get one shot at it and then if that doesn't work, it will be a section. I'm hoping to avoid the section (and induction, for that matter) so please send prayers for baby to come on his own before then!! 

Meanwhile, have been up since 5:30 this morning (couldnt' go back to sleep) and about to take a nap. Whew! Lots to plan and get done over the next couple days, and I need some rest first LOL!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAYYYY just logged on fast to check if you'd posted MA, sooooooooooooooo happy for you! Working from home today which is tough since I am nursing Zoëlle on demand as well. But I'm closer to my baby so happy


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela, such exciting news! You're right, BP's are NOT supposed to be taken through clothes, good for you for being up front and honest with the doc! :growlmad: Idiot tech!!!

For the record, the C-section wasn't bad at all, in case you end up there... I was terrified because it is major surgery, but my recovery was even faster than some friends who had tears during their vaginal deliveries so in the end, for me, it was fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Viv :cry: :cry: :cry: The situation sounds horrible, I can't imagine being in your shoes right now :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Please let us know if there is anything we can do...


----------



## codegirl

Angela - we might end up with babies on the same day. So far the talk has been for a Tuesday induction but I should have more information tomorrow after my dr. appointment :thumbup:

Did you dr. do an internal to see if your cervix is ripe and ready? That will make a difference to on how fast and simple an induction would be. My first induction took forever because I was totally not ripe so we spent days just trying to get the cervix ready :wacko:

Oh, and maybe this will help with the c-section fear... one of my Dr. calls it a "vajina by-pass procedure" :rofl: Not that I don't have the same fear, but it's funny non-the-less :haha:

Rebekah - beautiful bean!!!! :dance:

AFM - still waiting :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hiya Terri!!! Still trying to send labour vibes your way :flower:
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: "vagina bypass procedure", love it!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - Sorry to hear about you being induced, but that just means that you get to finally see your little guy on the outside! And think of the pros to a c-section - your vajay jay will still be in tact. your sons head won't be coned shaped from being pushed out that tiny hole...you get a cool scar...um...can't really think of anything else. 

Question about the blood pressure - they don't have machines that automatically do it? At my hospital, they put the thing around my arm, push a button and it does it by itself. The nurse is normally doing paperwork while it is going. Then it stops and I get to see a digital reading of my BP and heart rate. At any rate - tech is obviously not doing something correct and I am glad that your Dr. finally wisened up and took it herself. 

You and Codegirl will be in my prayers for heathly/safe deliveries no matter how it happens .

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls! 

CJ - I am glad to hear about the quick recovery! One thing that has been on my mind (and I think even more on hubby's) is that my hubby just had a hernia repair surgery, which of course is somewhat similar in incision type and location, and he was shocked at how long it took him to bounce back (he's only 42 so was not expecting a lot of downtime). I think he is worried because he knows I am a wimp LOL! But i reminded him I'll have hospital-grade pain relief the first few days (he was just sent home same day with percocet and advil) so I don't expect it will be quite the same. Plus i'll have the little guy to focus on. But i'm glad to hear a happy recovery story too!

Code, it would be fun if our LO's share that birthday! I am a March birthday myself so i'm kind of glad it will be March for our little guy. She did check my cervix today, but I am really tender down there right now (think I have another yeast infection; sigh) and she even said "I think you are 1 cm maybe - it's hard to tell because you are tense." So who knows. :shrug: I'm hoping that she is right about the 1cm and maybe I will have progressed a little over a few more days. She did say they'll use the cervidil and then the pitocin. Does anyone know if there are really any side effects of those two? I'm not sure what all to expect. 

Steph - I do hope to avoid a section if at all possible, but LOL about the "positive" side effects LOL! It is funny how our thoughts can change as we actually go through something. Until I got pregnant I always thought "Oh, I'd rather have a planned C-section any day". That was before I saw hubby trying to recover from his hernia op, and read up on the benefits to mother and baby of vaginal delivery. But I am not one who's firmly set one way or the other. I just want baby here safely and both of us healthy and I'll take that any way I can get it! 

I took a nap and feel much better. Now I need to sit down and make a list of the last few things we need to get done before Monday. At the top of the list has GOT to be naming this poor baby. I can't believe it but we STILL don't have agreement on a name!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh sorry Steph, I missed responding to your question. My doc's office has the more old-fashioned BP machines that hang on the wall and have the soft cuff. The one we have at home is electronic like you describe, and now the second one we were told to buy :wacko: is electronic as well, though a cheaper CVS model. Seems to work perfectly though and both home machines agree (and the doctor agrees with them, when she takes my pressure herself). the only one giving low readings is the tech. :grr: It just makes me angry because I know it is becuase she's just not being careful. She lets the air out of the thing so fast that the needle on the indicator just flies, and I can't imagine she's able to even see the dial reading for both numbers that quickly. I wasn't too worried when I was also getting normal readings at home (which, thankfully, was for the vast majority of my pregnancy). But once it started going up i was surprised at how quickly the doc dismissed the higher readings I was getting, when she got fairliy high ones Friday herself. 

Le sigh.


----------



## AustinGurrl

pablo797 said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> vivienne, can't imagine what you are going through! We here could take up a collection of supplies to send to you if you need anything. Clothes, bedding,etc would be pretty easy to send. If we can help in any way let us know. I realize I just vounteered everyone, didn't mean to do that but if folks would like to help, maybe you need something??

Absolutely! Count me in, Anna...


----------



## codegirl

Angela - I had 2 rounds of Cervidel with Edward before they broke my water. I didn't notice any side effects with it except I actually went into early labour but because it was back labour (E wasn't laying in a good position, nothing to do with the induction) I didn't recognize it :wacko:


----------



## codegirl

rottpaw said:


> I took a nap and feel much better. Now I need to sit down and make a list of the last few things we need to get done before Monday. At the top of the list has GOT to be naming this poor baby. I can't believe it but we STILL don't have agreement on a name!!!

Us either!!!! If this is a boy, he's probably not going to come home with a name :dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

codegirl said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> vivienne - :hugs: and prayers
> 
> Sorry I pretty much skimmed the rest, not being a really great "posting friend" these days. :wacko:
> 
> Someone did question Canadian health care.
> 
> Spoiler
> Here is my experience. I have had what I like to refer to as a "high responsiblity" pregnancy (vs high risk) meaning I have a LOT of stink'n Dr. appointments. I see my baby dr's (I choose Family Dr.s that have a special interest in obstetrics instead of an OB), an Endocrinologist (who is concidered the best in the GD field, if not in the Country, then at least my province), weekly BioPhysical/NST exams including talking to the Radioligist, a Physiatrist and Psychologist. And I just had to have a referal to an OB to make sure that I'm still able to have the family dr deliver the baby.
> 
> I can't even imagine paying for all/part of these appointments. Most weeks I had 2 to 3 appointments. I wish I could explain the way they have all made me feel, like I was a valued member of the team and that my concerns were important and heard and they always take time to answer all my questions.
> 
> Edward was "assigned" a Ped when he was born. He is amazing and I adore him too :thumbup: I'm so happy to find out that our new noodle will automaticly have the same Ped :dance:
> 
> So I personally think that our healthcare rocks. Is it perfect?? Nope! There are definate issues and I know our Goverment is working to fix the problems but I'm not sure if there is a perfect solution. People still fall through the cracks, but I'm not convinced that doesn't happen with all the different healthcare models.
> 
> Our biggest problem here in Alberta is the lack of family docs. So regular illnesses (flu, etc) it can be hard to get treatment and this tends to block up our Emergency Rooms.
> 
> The people that work in the healthcare field tend to be very special people. I have only run into one LPN that I didn't really care for in all my different treatments. yesterday I even did a 'walk by' the L&D ward to see if they had a microwave that DH could use and one of the nurses took me on a tour, showing us the kitchen area and one of the rooms. She was so sweet and welcoming.
> 
> My Mom was an RN in the system her entire career (just retired a few years ago) and I know that they pay well, but they definatly feel the pinch of any cutbacks. Most of the front line staff try not to let the cutbacks inpact their patients which means that they get to feel the crunch. I think that's our biggest strength and biggest weakness in the system, and sometimes leads to staff shortages as staff leave for places with better funding. :grr: to the government.
> 
> Sorry for the book, but I'm pretty passionate about our healthcare :thumbup:
> AFM - still waiting for the baby to come. Starting to worry that this one will stick around till induction and I really really don't want to be induced. I think I'll ask for another sweep tomorrow at my dr. appointment and I'm also sending it out there that people add me to their prayer lists that this baby comes before Tuesday all on his/her own.
> 
> Oh, and quick question... do any of you have advice on what do to if you and your DH are stuck on a name? I am totally in love with a boys name but DH isn't a fan and nothing on his list is rock'n my world. We have a girls name that we both like but we are still stuck for a boy.

Code we are also still stuck on names! :dohh::dohh: I just this evening told hubby, okay, TONIGHT we have got to name this child! And he said "tonight?! Why?" I said because we keep putting it off and now we're going to meet him Tuesday, LOL! 

We've agreed to pare down to a short list of possibles, and we'll name him when we actually see him. :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Tititimes2 said:


> Hi lovely mamas to be- just a quick hi and request that you send me some of those special pregnancy vibes! Still too early to tell but I am having lots of symptoms and ended up locked in a bathroom stall at work losing my breakfast this morning. Hope I can graduate soon! xoxo

wooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

titi, fingers crossed!!! Sounds promising!! Best of luck I'm so excited!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay titi!! I am praying this is your month!!!


----------



## pablo797

Ok Quick catch up . . . 

MA, soooooooooooooooo happy for your bean!!! I agree that while I would have loved twins or more, a singleton is all we can handle financially. I am glad you and babe are healthy and had such a good appt., you must be overjoyed!!

Rottpaw and codegirl, well ladies looks like the fat lady has sung. There is still a weekend between you and induction, so fingers crossed. One of my friends who had a little girl the vaginal way then a c section with twins wondered why she suffered through 36 hours of labor the first time when the c section was so easy in comparison. I completely understand wanting to go the natural old fashioned route, but I thought maybe it would cheer you up a bit. Either that or scare the crap out of you about the 36 hours of labor :rofl::rofl: Sorry maybe not the beat time to joke about that.

Good luck on the names, we haven't even talked about that yet. I know I have two I like but have no idea what DH is thinking. 

Junebug, your little girl is so cute, every time i see your avatar I just smile!! 

AFM, curled up on the couch with DH and fur baby. DH made stir fry and I'm fat and happy. Have a good night ladies!! I'll check in first thing in the AM to see if anything happened over night. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Angela/Codegirl - are you guys a little sad that your pregnancy is almost over? I know that you are probably ready to have your babies, but won't you miss being pregnant a bit? Just curious, as I am really enjoying being pregnant and having my little one with me at all times. I am super excited to meet her, but I think I will miss being pregnant. I equate it with my wedding. I absolutely LOVED planning my wedding and enjoyed my wedding day and being married, but there are some moments where I miss being a bride to be...Just wondering if you were having similar feelings about pregnancy. Does that make any sense?


----------



## rottpaw

Yes Steph that makes sense! I was actually laying in bed this morning (trying to fall back asleep at 5:30! :dohh:) and thinking, I should really focus on enjoying being pregnant these last few days. I know all of us on this board understand the potential issues of being 35+, and at least in my case, we've been told that we hopefully *can* have a second child (or more), but we'll need to hurry ;-) We definitely want that, so while hopeful, I sort of always have in the back of my mind that this might be my only chance to be pregnant, and I want to make sure I pay attention and enjoy it!  I don't know how many kids God will bless us with. We certainly hope we'll be able to have a second at least, but I do kind of have a little sadness that this pregnancy is coming to a close. A happy close, since we get to bring baby home! But a change nonetheless. It is so cool to feel all baby's movements in 3rd tri (just wait till you get there in a few weeks and you'll see how much more movement there is!) and it will be sad not to feel that bond anymore. I can't wait to be able to hold baby's hand, for example, but it'll still be different than having him with me 24/7!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Wow, ladies... lots of good news!

MA - CONGRATS!! So happy that you saw your baby and hope that you are reassured in a way that only that sight could give you! Happy & healthy 9 months! On the smoking, I concur with Anna, I am a former smoker and now detest the smell... If the opportunity presents itself & you're able to make it work, don't hesitate to move! Your comfort & health is the most important thing now... On a brighter note, what a beautiful day for you!

Angela/Codegirl - WOW, Monday!! Hoping that whatever the means is, you both have healthy deliveries! I agree, make a "short list" and when you meet your babies, you will know what the name should be.... I had a gf that had the same issue, her daughter was the "new girl" until after she was born... Fortunately, the hospital will not let you leave without putting name on the birth certificate.. LOL... 

MissMuffet - I also completely understand what you're saying... I LOVED planning my wedding... we had a destination wedding & at-home reception, so I got to plan 2! When it was over, it kinda gives you the blues... that's when I started TTC and threw myself into that... However, this is a *bit* different in that I think it was boredom that got me after the wedding... No boredom with a new baby/babies!!! Right? I may be wrong, but I don't believe I will miss being prego... only 9 weeks in for me though, so maybe I will change my mind... :)

Viv - Thoughts & prayers still with you.... I think of you every time I see the news and hope you are coping, sweetie... :hugs:

AFM - Celebrating 9 weeks today... I am trying to figure out "where" we go next.... Was told that in Austin, you are not solely a perinatologist's patient, but that they work in conjunction with your reg ob/gyn... Is this the way it is everywhere? Not to mention of course, that I am double high-risk, I guess... I have an appt for consult with the peri recommended by my FS... FS (who we like & trust a lot) has recommended that we stay with my former ob/gyn... Problem is, that my ob/gyn works with a different peri group of docs... Right now, I am thinking that we meet & have consults with both and decide who we like more, agrees with our way of thinking, etc. If it means getting a new ob/gyn, then so be it... sheesh.... 

Otherwise, picked up PeiWei for dinner... I have asian food cravings like you would not believe! Usually, I'm a TexMex girl, but man... I know I gotta watch it 'cause of the sodium.... atleast no MSG at PeiWei... and, it was yummy. :)

Thank you again for all of your well-wishes and concern after my Wed fright.... I feel fine and just pray that was a one-time occurence... again, celebrate each day & week!!


----------



## Vivienne

Thank you everyone for prayers and offers of help but we will be ok. We are muddling through and have it much better than many others although toileting in the garden with MS is a bit trying :wacko: Haha!
Rottpaw how exciting for you :happydance:
Have only skimmed through but will have a proper sit down later and a read.
Love to all:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela, Today as I brought you all up to our prayer group a friend of mine told me there is a cream that is used to help ripen the cervix. She said it worked wonderfully for her. She too said the same thing that code said about checking to be sure it's ready. Usually during an induction if your water doesn't break they have to break it themselves. She said that vaginal cream helped to ripen the cervix and she quickly broke her water. She also mentioned that her Dr. actually STRETCHED her cervix. I think I've seen it before here on this bored. It's called Stretching. :lol: Those may be a couple of options to help speed it up so you won't have to worry about C-section. 

Thank you for the well wishes everyone. I am officially at peace now and excited! I found a whimsy lamp in primary colors that gave me an idea for the nursery. I think next paycheck I'm going to buy it. I'll put it in the closet until we're ready to design the nursery.

I've had a list of names for TEN years. :rofl: Last pregnancy I didn't have a problem with my husbands choosing. He picked Jackson Jeffrey. I thought it rocked. This time around I thought it would be fun to go with first names associated with Presidents. We already have Jackson. I thought of Franklin, Washington, Lincoln. Doug wasn't happy at first but I think I may have caught him. Of course HE wants to name our next son LUKE. Not just after Luke in the Bible but so he can say "Luke, I am your father". :rofl: Uh, NO!!!

He said No to my girls name. I thought of Liberty Christine. Meaning, Liberty in Christ. We'd call her Libby for short. He doesn't like it ONE BIT! :rofl: But we've finally come up with a cute name for a girl too.


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Friday, all! We were supposed to be hit w/a big snowstorm so I was hoping for an extended weekend, but no such luck. Here I sit at work. Working hard. :)

Titi - fingers crossed for your :bfp:! Hope to see you over here soon!

Fingers crossed for you too, Rottpaw, for a safe delivery before Monday! How excited you must be to know that you'll finally meet your precious little one in a few days' time! Just don't let that stupid tech in the room... :nope:(unbelievable!)

Oh - and tell your hubby not to base your recoup time against his. Men - even the big, tough kind - are a little bit on the wimpy side when it comes to those things. That's why WE have the babies. :)

And yet another set of fingers crossed for you, Codegirl! (I'm running out of fingers...) Hopefully your appointment today will firm things up as to whether they induce on Tuesday or not. Better yet, hopefully you and Angela both will go into labor naturally this weekend.

Austin - what a cutie you have for your avatar! Your furbaby I assume? I miss my own furbaby (mine was a cat, though). She passed away about three years ago, and I never got another one. Too much responsibility.

Uh-oh. I may be in trouble here... 

Hey Pablo - we haven't talked names, either. I don't even want to bring it up until we clear the 1st trimester. That being said, I already know what I want to name the little squirt if it turns out to be a girl (and I could be wrong, but I just have a feeling it'll be a girl). It's just a matter of the DH going for it or not, and I honestly don't know what he'll think. Time will tell. Are you guys going to make it an "open discussion" with others, or just decide bewteen yourselves and let everyone know when s/he makes the big arrival? I'd like to keep it just bewteen the hubby and me, but we haven't gotten that far yet.

Junebug, MissMuffet, MA, Vivienne (and anyone I may have missed) - good morning!

AFM - I had a little mild cramping yesterday. I know this is normal. To be expected, even. Still didn't stop me from panicking. So I called the OB, and bless her heart she had me come in right away just to use the doppler to reassure me. (Of course, now I feel a tad guilty about wanting to switch to another OB...:oops:) So I got to hear the heart beat for the first time! :cloud9: I've seen in on u/s, I've just never heard it before. It was too cool - I'm definitely renting one next week, and keeping it for the duration. With my mmc in November and my threatened miscarriage this time around, I'll need it to keep my sanity between ultrasounds.

Have a great day, everyone! :kiss:


----------



## codegirl

Angela - will I miss being pregnant?? Overall = no. this has been a super crappy pregnancy, I am ready to not have 10000000 million dr appointments a week and not being able to play with Edward like I would like too and just feeling all around crappy. Will I miss pieces of it?? yes. I will miss feeling the baby inside and I will miss napping on demand :haha:

I'm just not very good at being pregnant, but being a Mom makes those 9 months totally worth it.

At the begining of this journey I use to say I really wanted at least 3 babies but now I'm not sure if I could do this one more time. Maybe we'll look at adoption or something, specially if we have another boy cause that way we can "make sure" we get a girl :haha:

Oh, and the best part? I have caught a COLD! I can hardly wait to be in labour all congested :dohh:

We spent a couple of hours last night discussing boys names again. I've added one more that I would concider. Wonder if DH likes it any better than my fav (he needs time to "process")


----------



## pablo797

happy friday!!!! Don't know if it's because i'm pregnant or what but the work week seems to be dragging!! I'm so excited for the weekends!

austin, still can't believe you have three on the way!! I think ur plan of meeting all doctors and seeing which ones vibe best with you sounds like a good plan. It's so important to have a good relationship with your doctor, espically in your case as I imagine you'll be seeing the dos more than most. I too had MASSIVE chineese food cravings for about a week. Couldn't get enough of mooshu shrimp. Then the craving changed the next week. 

rottpaw, I can completely understand missing being pregnant. Right now the thought of what's at the end of this prwgnancy scares the crap outta me!

missmuffett, I wish I knew you before, you could have planned my wedding, I hated it!! 

vivienne, glad you are ok, thinking of those less fortunate. Take care of yourself. 

MA, I have a few names too but have not decidd on any. I am also glad you've found some piece of mind. It helps so much to see for yourself that everything is ok. 

Sunshine, i'm sorry for your scare the other day. I know how scarry the cramping can be, i've had lots! Congrads on hearing the heartbeat! So exciting! 

AFM, nothing to tell except that ms came back this am. And while it seems to have left for the most part, I still have food avoidance. Some things just don't sound that good. Going to get our travel trailer out of storage this weekend and start gearing up for camping season! I am ready for some warm weather!! Since we'll be in Denver might see my parents, trying to decide if we should tell them or not. Wish the lab results would come back from doc. If we got a clean bill of health then that would help me decide. 

hope everyone has a good weekend!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

oh I forgot . . . 

codegirl, so sorry you are sick!!

all the newer moms to be out there are you going to find out the sex or wait for it to be a surprise? Just currious cause a friend of mine was so adament about waiting while i'm on the fence. What's everyones thoughts?


----------



## codegirl

I'm home from the Dr.s!! Still no action, cervix is soft but thick :cry: Scheduled for induction for March 1st but Dr. expects that I will need at least one round of Cervidel :cry:

I know I sound wimpy but I did the whole cervidel/induction last time and it took so long that I think I just have some hangups left from last labour. Guess I have a few days to get over it :wacko:

We are waiting to find out the gender. Did that with Edward too. Drives people CRAZY :haha: If your more of a planner then it's hard because you have to buy only netural stuff etc but it does save on the spending :haha:

Our biggest delima with not finding the gender out is having to agree on 2 different names but I think we might have come up with a boys name (we've had the girl's name figured out since Edward). :dance: None too soon hu?


----------



## sunshine71

Codegirl, sorry there's still no "action"! I'll still cross another set of fingers that you go into labor before then - at last count, I think I still had four left. Two, if you don't count the thumbs :)

Chiming in with my two cents on knowing the gender ahead of time. For me, I absolutely want to know! (Of course, I think I already do...)

Happy Friday afternoon! Now I'm craving Chinese for dinner. Hot Sour soup, anyone?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Gender. Last time I didn't want to know and I felt pressure from everyone to find out. I'm kinda glad we did with Jackson.

THIS time I STILL don't want to know and my husband and I are arguing (not really, but he's standing firm he wants to know) because HE wants to know.

This is going to be interesting to see how this plays out. I don't mind surprises.

On another topic I found a "lamp" with primary colors that is whimsy looking. I'd like the baby's room to be whimsy and have come up with a few ideas. All because of the lamp I'm hoping will still be there by next paycheck. Haha 

Do you all have "themes" for your baby's room? I'm actually going to wait until late second trimester to decorate the room. I just couldn't handle having to pack anything up if it were ever to happen so I'm going to buy the lamp with great excitement. Come up with the idea and then buy it all then.

Anna, after your last post, I'm hungry for chinese. Yum. 

Chris, we got a bit of a storm here. Doug said it wasn't too bad getting to work though so I'm glad for that.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon everyone! Very busy here at work and am about to head to another meeting so this will be a somewhat short post...I will do a more lengthy one later . 

We found out the gender of the baby mainly because I opted to have the amnio (after my NT and blood results - amnio came back looking good) and I asked about gender and the genetics person told me. I wanted to know and my DH didn't have an opinion. He could have gone either way. 

We dont' have names either. DH is only lukewarm on half of the names I suggested and the other half he down right vetoes. Unfortunately, we do have a LOT of people providing us with "help" in choosing a name. I personally find it annoying. I don't want nor did I solicite other peoples opinions on MY childs name, however they decide they must provide it to me. I just smile and say "maybe", cuz I am not trying to be rude or hurt peoples feelings either (though sometimes I want to - hormones LOL).

No thoughts about the baby's room yet other than we will have pink and perhaps purple stuff in there (maybe a light green). I know that I should be doing betterm as I am almost in my 3rd trimester, but I really want to move, but unfortunately, the way the housing market is, there is no way I can sell my house at the moment - so I guess I am hoping that a miracle will happen with the house and we will be able to rent a bigger place prior to the baby coming and we can decorate that. Le Sigh. 

I hope everyone is having a great day and is doing something fun and/or cozy this weekend.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Afternoon everyone! Very busy here at work and am about to head to another meeting so this will be a somewhat short post...I will do a more lengthy one later .
> 
> We found out the gender of the baby mainly because I opted to have the amnio (after my NT and blood results - amnio came back looking good) and I asked about gender and the genetics person told me. I wanted to know and my DH didn't have an opinion. He could have gone either way.
> 
> We dont' have names either. DH is only lukewarm on half of the names I suggested and the other half he down right vetoes. Unfortunately, we do have a LOT of people providing us with "help" in choosing a name. I personally find it annoying. I don't want nor did I solicite other peoples opinions on MY childs name, however they decide they must provide it to me. I just smile and say "maybe", cuz I am not trying to be rude or hurt peoples feelings either (though sometimes I want to - hormones LOL).
> 
> No thoughts about the baby's room yet other than we will have pink and perhaps purple stuff in there (maybe a light green). I know that I should be doing betterm as I am almost in my 3rd trimester, but I really want to move, but unfortunately, the way the housing market is, there is no way I can sell my house at the moment - so I guess I am hoping that a miracle will happen with the house and we will be able to rent a bigger place prior to the baby coming and we can decorate that. Le Sigh.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day and is doing something fun and/or cozy this weekend.
> 
> Best,
> Steph

Just tell people you've already named her "peaches". :rofl: Act serious.:winkwink:

We seem pretty much in similar places concerning our housing situations. Though we're renting and want to own. Doing it all at once makes me :wacko: I think with my husbands overtime hours we're just going to put the money away and maybe start looking once we actually have the baby. I think I'd feel to rushed right now. We've always wanted a small homestead with sheep, chickens, goats and a place to garden and raise children. I'm not really a fan of the city though I've grown up in it all my life. I'm not even sure I want to stay here in our home state anymore. It makes Doug nervous as we've moved around ALOT in our ten years of marriage. Mainly for schooling, jobs and then when we moved back we moved around to help family members and friends out at their rough times. I'll never live with family or friends ever again though no matter how much they need the help. Lesson learned.:winkwink:

California has one of the highest housing markets I've seen thus far. A friend of mine purchased her house and I though NY homes and taxes were bad. I nearly fainted. I don't know HOW anyone can buy a home there and manage to make ends meet. 

Steph, is this your first baby? What made you opt for the testing? I'm asking because last time with Jackson I was totally against it. We would keep him even if he had medical issues so I didn't think it was necessary. Now, I'm unsure. Genetic testing would see if they had any predisposition and early detection of certain medical issues right? I have to weigh the pros and cons here. No matter what we'll keep our baby. Knowing anything a head of time may put me over the edge. I'm so at a loss of these things.:shrug:

I forgot to mention today that the past few days I've had nausia around the clock pretty intense. I had light nausia with Jackson.NOTHING like this. I keep guessing with the nausia and the lower heart rate this time around we're having a girl. We wouldn't mind another boy again but I have an inkling this is a girl beause she's already coming in swinging. Oh the drama! :lol:

Have a bright and sunny weekend ladies. I guess we'll be looking forward to hearing there are two new little ones to our bunch soon!:happydance::cloud9::flower: May Angela and Code find peace, strength for the road ahead and may God as our Great Physician guide the hands and minds of the medical staff so they are able to deliver these babies with ease and comfort for mommies in Jesus name...AMEN!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all - Just checking in... 

Sunshine - Thanks! That beautiful girl (my Avatar) is the puppy love of my life, Lucy... sweetest goldent retreiver ever! We also have a yellow lab, Lilly, but she's a Daddy's girl... :) So sorry you have had cramping and yes, I know it's so scary... and you just feel helpless... Keep the faith, girl! It will be allright... :)

MA & Steph - I am sure we will find out sex... just not sure when. We will have our genetic consult next week and I am anxious to know what our capabilities will be in that regard with 3... We have not even discussed names, nurseries, etc.... just not to that comfort level yet... Will be fun and I am hopeful we'll get there...

AFM - Not such a great day... Bleeding started again last night and I was seen by my ob/gyn this am... Good visit and I had another sonogram (2 this week!) and all looks good. They could tell from the sono this time that I have 2 - 2cm subchronic (?) bleeds... not terribly unusual, but could be potentially dangerous... The doc mentioned it has something to do with attachment... I should remember better, but am kind of in a fog, coupled with information overload. Bottom line is that I am not on bed rest, but closest thing to it... work from home, no activity, take it EASY... 

Man, oh man... makes me feel like I was bragging I didn't have MS and now paying the price... :(

Has anyone heard of such a thing? 

Dr said that I will be "seen" very frequently and should get used to being in the doctor's office weekly... She made me feel good, though and seconded the recommendation to the perinatologist my FS recommended... 

I had just hoped to sail through with no problems, walking my dogs, doing yoga & looking "cute" in my maternity clothes... I now only care about what is best for these 3... Worrying is not good, either. 

Again, sorry for being such a downer... I hope that all of you are having fantasic days and really can't wait to hear lots of great news next week!! Yay for Codegirl & Angela!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Austin, I would think you'd HAVE to know the sex. Especially if you were to have both or one or the other. Now there is where I'd have a hard time NOT wanting to know.

I've heard the bleeding is a usual thing with multiples. Though I'm not experienced with multiples at all.

Trust me, if your without morning sickness or nausia, it's one less thing you have to worry about. I think it hit me all at once a couple of days ago. Prior to that, I could handle the nausia. That's what makes me think I'm carrying a girl. I didn't have this with Jackson. Though watch the surprise on my face when I give birth and find out I'm holding a little boy. :rofl: 

I just talked with Doug from work tonight and he's said he won't press the issue of finding out the sex. I think I'm getting him on board with the idea. :winkwink: Someone in our Bible study last night told me that what kept her going the last two weeks when it got tough was dreaming about the baby she'd be holding because she didn't want to know the sex.

This makes me excited.

I hope the fear subsides for you dear friend so that you are able to relax and enjoy your pregnany. I know the fear. Mine of course was a different circumstance but I know that looking forward in our pregnancy in fear is just not going to do us a bit of good. I'm just praying for peace for you, comfort and strength for the road ahead until you get to hold those sweet babies. I'm sure the journey won't be easy for you, but in the end, you'll find such sweet joy. :hugs:

P.S., your not a downer, just a concerned mommy. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Austin I agree with Rebekah - you are NOT a downer! The entire purpose of this thread is to share the good and the scary. And we are here to be supportive and share in your times of good and need . Since I went through m/s don't be upset you don't have it! As Rebekah said, one less thing for you to worry about, so enjoy eating . 

Rebekah - yes this is my first child. I opted for the amnio because I knew I would stress the entire pregnancy if I didn't know. Based on my NT scan and blood work (my baby's PAPPA count - protein level that she makes, was really really low. They typically want to see a 1 and it was a .2) the screeing came back that I had 1:39 chances of her having down syndrome. That freaked me out and I needed the testing to ease my mind. I still get stressed when the perinatologist continually tells me that he wants to keep monitering me because I am High Risk due to the PAPPA level and could go into premature labor. I was talking to my OB/GYN about this she is great...she basically told me to enjoy my pregnancy and that everything would be ok. 

Of course everytime I have an appointment with the perinatologist I panick a bit, but I am starting to get better . The latest thing is that next week I have to start counting "kicks". 

At any rate, I am glad I know the sex because I now dream about her and what she will look like and feel like I have a better connection than when I didn't know the sex. But the connection thing could just be BS ;-). 

In terms of my house, I bought in 2006 before I got married or even met my hubby. It was to be my "starter home" a 2 bdrm townhome. Upon getting married, I know have a DH and 2 furbabies that need a backyard to run around in and now with the baby, I need a 3rd room so that when my mom comes to visit she has a place to sleep (other than on the couch with my black Lab! HA HA). The prospect of moving while I am preggers doesn't sound fun, but I just need more room. 

Anyway, I am about to head home for the evening. It is cold and rainy and could possibly snow here in Sunny Southern California! Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh, I almost forgot - Rebekah - if my amnio had turned out differently, we still would have kept her. I would be able to prepare in advance for whatever was wrong. I am one of those people that want to know and not be surprised about stuff later - well except with Christmas gifts .


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh, I don't know what I would've done with the test results you received. With Jackson I opted out of it all. I refused. This time around I'm not so against it, however, I'm the total opposite from you. All I'd do is worry until I rec'd the results and then I think I'd have anxiety throughout the rest of the pregnancy.

Hm, thinking about this out loud and seeing your response has given me the answer I needed based on my own personality. I guess I won't have the test done if it will cause me anxiety. If I could handle it a bit better like you, I may have the testing. I get so anxious about all that stuff. I DO see why you did it though. I see why so many women get this testing done. I don't know how you do it. In that sense I don't feel like I'm that strong. In fact, as I sit here and think about it, I wonder if the fear is keeping me from being a "good" mother by equipping myself for the future "if" our child ever had a special need.

This process is hard to process sometimes.

As your house goes, it sounds like your busting at the seams. We have a nice two bedroom apartment. I'm sure I could move to the new one almost done which is a three bedroom. But ours has overall more square footage. My parents don't live too far anyways. I think this place could be okay for a little while longer until we actually find the house we like. I wish you well on your home-buying excursion. I think house hunting is fun.


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, everyone. :hi:

Austin, I totally agree with MA & MissMuffet. You're definitely not a downer! You've just had so much thrown at you lately, it's only natural to be concerned and need to talk about it. And like MissMuffet said - that's the whole purpose of this thread. I know it's ridiculous to say try not to worry, but try not to worry! It sounds like you're in really good hands and are being well taken care of. That's the best any of us can hope for, right? I'm sending your advice right back at ya - Keep the faith, girl! It will be alright! :flower:

On the whole gender thing - is there anyone out there that would strongly prefer one over the other? I feel like an absolutely rotten person for saying this, but I REALLY want a little girl! I don't have any brothers (or any siblings at all for that matter), and wouldn't have a clue as to what to do with a little boy. I've always been a girly girl, into jewelry, fashion, makeup - you know... pretty, sparkly things - and am dying for a little girl to share all that with. Please don't get me wrong - I'm already in love with the little Squirt no matter what the gender - but I can't help it! I want a girl, [email protected]! The DH, of course, would prefer a boy. And probably for the same gender identification reasons.

Am I horrible? 

Regardless, stock in Baby Gap's gonna go up once I start shopping... (LOVE their stuff - how can you not!)

Have a good weekend, everyone, and Rottpaw & Codegirl - I hope today's the day you get to meet :baby:!


----------



## codegirl

sunshine71 said:


> On the whole gender thing - is there anyone out there that would strongly prefer one over the other? I feel like an absolutely rotten person for saying this, but I REALLY want a little girl! I don't have any brothers (or any siblings at all for that matter), and wouldn't have a clue as to what to do with a little boy. I've always been a girly girl, into jewelry, fashion, makeup - you know... pretty, sparkly things - and am dying for a little girl to share all that with. Please don't get me wrong - I'm already in love with the little Squirt no matter what the gender - but I can't help it! I want a girl, [email protected]! The DH, of course, would prefer a boy. And probably for the same gender identification reasons.
> 
> Am I horrible?

I just wanted to reassure you that you aren't alone in this. The first time I TOTALLY felt the same way. I was convinced that Edward was a little girl but a lot of that was fear over what they heck does one do with a BOY??? :shrug:

It took me about 30 seconds to get over the fact that my (imagined) little girl was infact a big 9.5lb baby boy :thumbup:

Now I figure I can't lose. Boys are great fun so if I have another it will be super duper but if I have a girl then having one of each would be great too.

The unknown is always a bit scary but regardless of gender he/she will be YOUR child and you will totally just know what works for that particular child.

Oh, and until we teach them gender bias, you can see your little boy in a pink princess dress during dress up time at daycare (at least, that's my experience :rofl:)


----------



## rottpaw

codegirl said:


> Angela - will I miss being pregnant?? Overall = no. this has been a super crappy pregnancy, I am ready to not have 10000000 million dr appointments a week and not being able to play with Edward like I would like too and just feeling all around crappy. Will I miss pieces of it?? yes. I will miss feeling the baby inside and I will miss napping on demand :haha:
> 
> I'm just not very good at being pregnant, but being a Mom makes those 9 months totally worth it.
> 
> At the begining of this journey I use to say I really wanted at least 3 babies but now I'm not sure if I could do this one more time. Maybe we'll look at adoption or something, specially if we have another boy cause that way we can "make sure" we get a girl :haha:
> 
> Oh, and the best part? I have caught a COLD! I can hardly wait to be in labour all congested :dohh:
> 
> We spent a couple of hours last night discussing boys names again. I've added one more that I would concider. Wonder if DH likes it any better than my fav (he needs time to "process")




codegirl said:


> I'm home from the Dr.s!! Still no action, cervix is soft but thick :cry: Scheduled for induction for March 1st but Dr. expects that I will need at least one round of Cervidel :cry:
> 
> I know I sound wimpy but I did the whole cervidel/induction last time and it took so long that I think I just have some hangups left from last labour. Guess I have a few days to get over it :wacko:
> 
> We are waiting to find out the gender. Did that with Edward too. Drives people CRAZY :haha: If your more of a planner then it's hard because you have to buy only netural stuff etc but it does save on the spending :haha:
> 
> Our biggest delima with not finding the gender out is having to agree on 2 different names but I think we might have come up with a boys name (we've had the girl's name figured out since Edward). :dance: None too soon hu?

Hey Code I am so sorry you are sick! I had a cold a couple weeks ago and was miserable. I hope you are feeling better before Tuesday!

:hi: to all! It's been a crazy night and day here and I'll have to catch up in more detail tomorrow, but wanted to log on and say hi and send hugs. :hugs:

I had a bit of an interesting night last night myself, think I have caught some kind of GI bug. Bleh! I was afraid (once again; this is the second false alarm now, for those keeping track! :blush:) that I was in labor so called the on-call doc. I am sure he thinks I am an idiot because i had to call basically saying "I'm having constipation-type pain, painful contractions, upset tummy pain, and what felt like gas pain and I do not know if I'm in labor on top of everything!" But I was in so much pain I was just in tears with it and even my hubby was like, you've got to call the doctor. Long story short he said we could come in and get monitored, etc. but we'd basically be in for an entire night at the hospital. So we decided to wait it out and see if I could settle down to sleep some (which I finally did) and as long as I could sleep through it, the doctor and hospital nurse concurred that it's probably not labor.

So today I still have the GI upset issues, and some contraction pain, but it's a little better than it was last night. I had a zillion things to get done today, but ended up just having to take it easy today and try to relax and rest. One of my friends that is a mom of 2 said that she thinks it might not even be a tummy bug; might just be my body naturally gearing up for labor. She had something similar before her kids were born and she said "I was surprised to find that pain is rarely on the list of things to be concerned about!" :haha: So we'll just play it by ear. I've rested as much as I can today and hope to sleep okay tonight. 

tomorrow we have one last shower (hubby's coworkers) that we're sort of squeezing in super last-minute. It was originally scheduled for the wekeend that turned out to be Dad's funeral, so they wanted to reschedule it to get it in before the baby arrives. It will be a fun distraction tomorrow. I'm still a little nervous about the concept of being induced, so please keep up the prayers for both me and Terri that these inductions go smoothly! Thanks guys! 

The good news for the day is, we *may* have settled on a name. I'll keep you posted as soon as it's official! 

:hugs: to all and hope you guys are doing something fun for Saturday night. Poor hubby is a little bummed that I'm not feeling up to going anywhere for our last Saturday night as just two, but between the stomach bug and the need to avoid salt because of my BP issues, I'm just trying to keep my little head down and survive the next couple days as gracefully as I can. I'm SO ready to get this baby HERE! LOL!


----------



## rottpaw

codegirl said:


> sunshine71 said:
> 
> 
> On the whole gender thing - is there anyone out there that would strongly prefer one over the other? I feel like an absolutely rotten person for saying this, but I REALLY want a little girl! I don't have any brothers (or any siblings at all for that matter), and wouldn't have a clue as to what to do with a little boy. I've always been a girly girl, into jewelry, fashion, makeup - you know... pretty, sparkly things - and am dying for a little girl to share all that with. Please don't get me wrong - I'm already in love with the little Squirt no matter what the gender - but I can't help it! I want a girl, [email protected]! The DH, of course, would prefer a boy. And probably for the same gender identification reasons.
> 
> Am I horrible?
> 
> I just wanted to reassure you that you aren't alone in this. The first time I TOTALLY felt the same way. I was convinced that Edward was a little girl but a lot of that was fear over what they heck does one do with a BOY??? :shrug:
> 
> It took me about 30 seconds to get over the fact that my (imagined) little girl was infact a big 9.5lb baby boy :thumbup:
> 
> Now I figure I can't lose. Boys are great fun so if I have another it will be super duper but if I have a girl then having one of each would be great too.
> 
> The unknown is always a bit scary but regardless of gender he/she will be YOUR child and you will totally just know what works for that particular child.
> 
> Oh, and until we teach them gender bias, you can see your little boy in a pink princess dress during dress up time at daycare (at least, that's my experience :rofl:)Click to expand...

I can echo this. You are not alone!! I REALLY, really wanted a girl; like Terri said, I just don't have any idea what to do with boys. But so many of my girlfriends have boys that I know I'll figure it out, and honestly once they start kicking and moving around in there, you start to bond with them regardless. I still feel completely clueless caring for a little boy (I have a little sister, so would have felt a little *less* clueless with a girl) but I am now so excited and will just hope for a girl on the second try LOL!


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies :flower:,

So glad the gender question sparked so much conversation. DH and I talked about it last night and he said it was up to me, so I think I'd like to know. As for gender I'm thinking I'm carrying a boy, but that's a good thing. I am not a girly girl, just the opposite, very much a tom boy, hated dresses growing up . . . still do. I like to play outside and get dirty, would not know what to do with a girly girl. Plus I think DH would have a better time adjusting to the idea of a boy, at the end of the day just hoping for happy and healthy. 

Which leads me to genetic testing. MA I too am getting tested. I just had what I think was an NT scan and blood work last week. Hope to find out the results on Monday. We are doing an amnio too. For me it's piece of mind and /or preparation. As we've discussed on this thread before, comes down to personal choice. 

Austin, :flower: I'm going to echo everyone else and say you're not a downer!! For all the same reasons as previously mentioned. Plus when another person joins who has multiples and goes through what you are she'll have you're experiences to reference. Hang in there sister!! Is DH back yet???

Missmuffett, I know the stress of a small place. We're in the same boat. Two bedroom and a large fur baby. However, now is not the time financially so here we will be. I have to start downsizing. My aim for the next three months is to get rid of all unnecessary "stuff". There by hopefully creating a little more space. Then for the next two years save as much as we can so when the time is right we can move into something bigger. I feel like two years is our goal. More than a toddler and we will need a bigger place. 

Sunshine, love that you are a girly girl. If I have a girly girl after all I'm coming to you for guidance. 

Rottpaw and Codegirl, wow am I wishing you all the best of luck. Rottpaw I agree with your friend. I've heard of women who started labor with symptoms much the same as yours. I am crossing fingers too that this is it!! 

AFM, Well took the plunge and told my parents last night. They kept talking about all these plans for next winter and I finally said, "well our travel plans for next winter are a little up in the air because . . . ." Anyway as predicted my mom freaked, I'm sure she's out shopping already. I just hope this spurs them to finish the house they're building in the mountains so they can be close if they want to be. The house building process is now two and a half years old. Long story. Anyway I feel as if a weight is lifted and now the cat is out of the bag. My mom wants to take me shopping for maternity clothes at Pea in the Pod. I told her how expensive it was and I was planning on doing most maternity shopping at Old Navy and Target, but she wants to go and if she's paying who am I to argue???

Hope everyone is having a good day. I'm trying to get motivated to take my dog for a hike, I just slept almost 12 hours and want to just hang for the day. Alas fur baby needs out, and groceries need to be bought, so no such luck. Happy Sunday and good baby vibes to Rottpaw and Codegirl.


----------



## sunshine71

Rottpaw - so sorry you're having GI issues on top of everything else. Maybe your girlfriend's right and it's just your body prepping for the big event :) How exciting to think you go tomorrow! You're in my thoughts & prayers for a safe & healty delivery! (Oh yeah - and as quick & painless as possible, too!) Hope you had fun at your shower today. :)

And Codegirl, I'm sending up the same prayers for you, too! 

Pablo - how cool that your mom wants to take you shopping! My mom wants to do the same. Sometimes I wonder who's more excited - them or us? Although that's one shopping trip I'm okay with putting off for a while. The longer I can wear my own clothes, the better. I'm okay with the bump, but the butt... not so much. Oh, and if you do wind up with a girly girl, don't hesitate to pick my brain - I'm all about the bling!

Hope everyone has a nice & relaxing Sunday. Myself, I'm off to do more laundry and finish cleaning the bathroom... Ugh...

Hey - I just noticed I've graduated from "olive" to "prune" on my ticker... :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pablo, I'm the same way with wanting a boy. I kinda feel guilty for saying it. We'd love a child no matter what sex, however there are a ton of girls in our family and I would love a whole mess of boys. Seeing all my neices, our friends twin daughters...they come with DRAMA. Ugh! :lol: I love to get dirty, go on hikes, biking, etc. Dont get me wrong, I'd love a little girl too one day, but I REALLY want boys. I was so excited when we found out Jackson was a boy. I hope this one will be too, but I have this inkling since things are slightly different with this one and the heart rate is 143, that we'll be having a little girl. Which is fine. I'm just scared of screwing up her life! :lol:

I like your two year deal with saving for a house. I think maybe that will be our focus as well. To save for two years and not rush. 

Praying your all having a lovely day and looking forward to the two little ones that will be here soon. :cheer:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning everyone! Another active weekend!

Angela &#8211; sorry about your GI problems. I will continue to pray for healthy and safe deliver and to be GI problem free! 

MA & Pablo &#8211; My house situation is a bit a pickle because I currently own the house I am in, but because of the market, I am upside down. So even waiting 2 years wouldn&#8217;t help much. I am seriously thinking of trying to do a short sale and then renting for the next 2 years. But my DH and I are also trying to move to Colorado (most of my family has migrated out to the Denver area and DH has lived and So. Cali his whole life and would like to be somewhere new &#8211; and I want to be closer to my mommy) at some point so that makes it even more messy. But we shall see. I too am trying to downsize so that in any scenario we will be ok room wise. Oh Pablo &#8211; very nice that you Mom wants to buy your clothes! Go for it, because Pea in the Pod has some really nice items!

Congrats Sunshine on moving up in your ticker!

As for as gender &#8211; I used to always want a boy first because I loved having an older brother. I always felt that it is nice to have big brother to take care of his little sister. Though technically, because my hubby already has a son from a previous relationship, my daughter will have a big brother. I kind new from the beginning that I was having a girl though. Which I am happy about. I am hoping that my second child is a boy, because I do want one of each (that I give birth to!) 

Code &#8211; I hope that you are in labor and delivering a healthy baby!

AFM &#8211; DH and I went and registered at Babies R Us on Saturday. It really started to make things seem real. I purchased my first baby items too! They were having a sale on tanktop onesies and the sales lady stated to buy them know and not put them on the registry, because in a month they would be gone. They sell the summer stuff in the winter and the winter stuff in the summer. So I bought 3 five packs! My mom is planning on buying me a crib, but they are really really pricey at BRU. The one I initially picked out was $500.00! And that was without the mattress and blankets and stuff! So, I might try looking at other places for baby furniture. 

I took my first &#8220;bump&#8221; picture and sent it to my brother and mother on Friday. Now, I am somewhat regretting not taking a photo each month to show how my bump has grown &#61516;. Oh well. I can start now I guess. Anyway, another week has begun. 

My baby is also starting to move A LOT. Other people can feel her move so that is really cool &#8211; DH still hasn&#8217;t felt her though &#8211; hopefully someday soon LOL. 

I hope everyone has a great week and that we hear very soon of two new babies in our group being born!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh I'm just SO impatient today waiting from our two girls about their births!! CAN'T WAIT to hear about the birth stories and see those little ones they've waited for. 

Praying everyone is doing well today.

I'm having issues with eating. Still can't STAND meat, but I'm having a hard time just liking ANYTHING. Need dinner and I'm almost in tears trying to make a decision. It's kind of funny.

Steph, I am the same way. I'd LOVE to have a brother first for our daughter, but I'm not sure it's really going to make a difference. Girls mature faster anyways. :lol: I do think I'm pregnant with a girl though. This pregnancy is SO different from my last one with Jackson. They're hanging out in the same place (my lower back area), but it's a totally different feeling all around this time.

Either way, I'll be grateful for the child we have...girl or boy. Can't wait!


----------



## pablo797

Code:

so it's pretty slow for a monday and I think we're all waiting to see what news comes from rottpaw and codegirl. 

sunshine, yep i'm pretty sure my mom is more excited than I am. I too am trying to make the wardrobe last as long as possible. Trouble is it's still winter here for three more months so pants are a necessity. Trying to make it until 16 weeks. We'll see. 

missmuffett, how exciting to be shopping for baby stuff!!! I can't wait to get to that point!! How are you deciding on what crib to get? There are so many choices. 

MA, i'm so sorry about the food thing. The were nights when I would get home and DH would ask what was for dinner and I would say whatever you want to cook yourself because I can't stand to even look at anything in the fridge let alone cook it. Best of luck I just hope your MS. abates during second trimester like mine, it's much easier now! 

AFM, just waiting for test results. Doc said about a week, it's been a week. Just hope they come tomorrow or wed. If I haven't heard by wed afternoon i'll call. I hate waiting!! 
ok happy monday and fingers and toes crossed for our two lovely ladies today!!!


----------



## Vivienne

Rottpaw, Codegirl.... waiting waiting... this must be the longest time in your lives, I'm so excited for you both.

MA I feel for you with food thing. :cry: The moment I felt like actually eating anything I would just cram it in asap before the feeling passed!

Pablo your mum sounds like such a lovely lady and what fun getting shopped for!

Miss Muffet, yay for getting down to the fun business of SHOPPING!

AFM my nuchal test came back at 1:2000 and for the trisomy 18 it was 1:100,000 and Turners 1:16000 so I think I will pass on any further testing as midwife seems happy with the results. I heard the heartbeat also today at 138 which is bang on average (that's me-Miss Average), which is what I needed to here after a week of running on pure adrenaline. So bubs seems fine. Anatomy scan in 3 weeks and we will hopefully find out gender then.

We have just had a nationwide 2 minutes silence a week to the day of the quake and it was very moving, many tears shed. :cry:

Have a wonderful week ladies and fingers crossed for the popping of babies soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne, So gald the tests came back great!! I've been thinking of you dear friend.

Pablo, the wait is always the worst for the tests. They put me over the edge. :wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies! After a crazy day of last minute prep and then having to literally wait out a tornado warning in our basement, we are finally at the hospital and just waiting for our room to get this show on the road! I am so excited! Will update when I can. 

Code I hope all goes well for you tomorrow too! 

Hugs to all!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Thanks ladies! After a crazy day of last minute prep and then having to literally wait out a tornado warning in our basement, we are finally at the hospital and just waiting for our room to get this show on the road! I am so excited! Will update when I can.
> 
> Code I hope all goes well for you tomorrow too!
> 
> Hugs to all!!

Wow, Now?! :lol: I pray it moves swiftly so you are able to get some rest before all the hard work of pushing dear friend. I can't WAIT!!:happydance: 

Thanks for updating us Angela. I've been on pins and needles. All Dougs been hearing about is your induction ALL DAY LONG. :rofl: Just waiting for the little guy to hurry up and get here as you are I'm sure. Can't wait to see a mommy/baby photo and hear how dad is holding up too.:winkwink::flower:

Keep us posted every hour! Even while pushing. :rofl: We need to hear a play by play.:thumbup: :lol: :hugs: JK'ing of course.


----------



## codegirl

Hi ladies!! I've had a good "last day" before induction tomorrow. Had my (hopefully) last NST and everything looked fantastic. Noodle hates that test so always does lots of dancing so it's over quick :thumbup:

Then my Mom and I went for lunch and I had a nice long nap. I've done some work on downloading some new labour music so hopefully that's ready to go by the time I'm actually in labour.

DH and I went for East Indian food for supper. Nice treat as it will be months before we get out alone again (based on past experience). Now he's napping in my nursing chair while I hog the computer but I think I'm going to pack it in soon for a (hopefully) good rest tonight.

Tomorrow morning we should get the call on when they would like us at the hospital. I'm crossing my fingers that there is room at the inn for us :haha: Last time we got bumped till the next day but still had to go in for a NST to make sure the wait would be safe. The dr. I saw on Friday thought that I would need one round of Cervidel so if everything looks ok I should be back home tomorrow night and then back in on Wen for them to actually break my water and get this show on the road.

Don't know if I'll be back to send any updates before the baby comes, maybe tomorrow night if I'm fortunate enough to get to come home between procedures. Fingers Crossed!!

Hugs to everyone!!


----------



## rottpaw

Code I hope all goes smoothly and lol rebekah! I will keep you guys posted probably more than you would like as am pretty bored at the moment. :haha: been at hospital since 8 pm last night. Cervidil in at about 10:30 and out at 5:30 this am. Not much sleep last night for me or hubby. Think he is feeling a bit grouchy about that but I am lol that he thought we would be able to sleep! Are you kidding me!? They were running fluids in all night ( and I already have to pee like 5x a night!) then I can't go to the bathroom alone because it takes help to get all the monitors unhooked and drag the iv with me to the bathrroom. :rofl: you can just imagine the parade now that, this morning, I also have a pitocin drip and blood pressure cuff to take along for the ride. See what fun you have to look forward to ladies?? :haha: so I was not feeling too sorry for hubs especially since his only complaint is being tired. He isn't doing any of the work(or going wwithout food until the baby shows up!). Ah well this is why the women have the babies. The men would never make it lol!! Will check in again later if I can. Hope you all have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ack how exciting!!!! Terri and Angela, sending you both some labour dust and soooo excited for you!!!

Had a rough weekend. At work now. Thank goodness. Needed to get away from the madness (not DH or Zoë, other stuff :-()

Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Happy Tuesday!! Exciting times here on the BNB Board!!!

Angela - Yes, do keep us posted!! :) As long as you can... Urrrgggghhh, for all the hassle & tubes, etc... Sure that you will have forgotten about it all when the little guy gets here!! Your DH sounds like how mine would be... waaaahh.... No sleep, waaaahh.... men, what are you gonna do? Are you having anyone else in the room with you? Family, friends, etc? Can't wait to hear about all! Best of luck and big hugs!

Codegirl - What a great last evening out... good for you & DH to get away and have a nice meal out. I hope that you get to go in today, seems like the waiting would be the really tough part... Same question, will you have others there in delivery? Guess, I find that part interesting, as I think I would rather not, but perhaps the support and distraction is welcome at that point... I hope that you get in for a quick and safe delivery!!! 

Viv - So glad to hear from you and congrats on the fanastic test results!!! What a weight off of your shoulders! And as for the average thing, I think your little one will have quite the story to learn about his/her SUPER momma during this time! Average? I think not... :) Hoping things are going better for you and your city... Big hug to you!

Pablo - Congrats on telling your folks!! And I agree, def let Mom take you to Pea inthe Pod to get some cute stuff... A gf of mine got some super cute 7 jeans, there and confessed she still wears them sometime - and her littlest is 2! Hope your wait for the test results passes quickly! (easier said than done, right?)

AFM - Working from home for my first day today! I told my boss (a woman) and she was very understanding... at this point, we have decided to just say that we are pregnant and having some complications... My 1st peri appt is tomorrow and we are pretty excited about getting info re: when we can start testing, etc. So far, no more bleeding. I am encouraged by this, yet cautious. I ordered a much-recommended book about pg & multiples by Dr. Barbara Luke and evidently bleeding is more common, but no less threatening than with a single. I just have to understand that my pg is not going to be the one I hoped for (activity level, weight gain, carrying to term, etc), but that the few things I *can* control are my activities and my food intake... which is, by the way, supposed to be waaaay more than I think I've been eating... I am taking the book with a grain of salt, and will want to go on what my drs tell me, but then the book warns against treating it like a single or even a twin, pregnancy... AHHH, so confusing! 

DH got back on Sunday night... relief! Thanks to all of you for your concern. He is still coming to terms with this, while it all became very real, very fast for me last week... When he talks about it, he tends to focus on what I perceive to be negatives: that I will likely have to quit working, that a nanny for 3 would likely cost over $50k a year, that we are going to have to downsize our lifestyle, on and on. I *know* these things and he is right, its just the way he is saying it... "hope you enjoyed our vacation to blah, blah.... we sure won't be going back soon", etc... Jeez !! I have read that men see having a child (or more) in those ways first, financial, etc.... Will he come around to being excited about all this? Did anyone have a similar experience with theirs?

And on I ramble.... :) Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela/Code - I am super excited for you both and can't wait to hear all the updates. YAY!!!!!

Austin - Your hubby will come around. I think all men are like that. They are happy to be having a baby, but then the financial reality hits them more so than it does most mom's to be. But he will get over it, especially after your first perinatolgist appointment I am sure. As soon as he sees what HE did he will be a proud papa! 

Pablo - I hope you get your results this week and that there is nothing to be concerned about. 

Junebug - I hope everything is ok and that your week is better than your weekend

Rebekah - HI!!! Sorry about your MS and aversion to food. If you can, try some oatmeal with some dried cranberries and/or raisins. I know that worked for me. 

Everyone else have a great day.

Best,
Steph


----------



## sunshine71

Angela & Terri, I'm so excited for you both!! I keep peeking in on the thread for progress reports... like you don't have anything better to do, right? 

Viv - awesome results! You must feel so relieved on that front!

Austin - it sounds like things are going well for you. So glad the DH is home, too - even if he is focusing on the negative. I most definitely think it's a man thing. Men still seem to think that it's their sole responsibility to provide for the family, so when they find out they're going to have an addition (um, or three...) they tend to panic. And not to worry - I'm sure he'll come around. How could he not? Mine doesn't seem too excited either at this point - more focused on the logistics of it than anything else. But I'm pretty sure once he goes with me to the 12 week scan in a few weeks and sees the squirt dancing around, that's all going to change.

I'm convinced that the financial worries of men are directly in proportion to the miscarriage worries of women - as the weeks progress for us and the hopes for a full-term healthy pregnancy increase, the financial/logistical worries decrease with the men. So I figure we'll all meet in the middle and be equally excited sometime during the second trimester. :)

Have a good day everyone - I'm sure I'll be popping in later to check the progress of our ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay, it's been since 7am that Angela last posted that she would post more on here. I'm wondering if she's either been having contractions or if the baby is here already. :happydance::cloud9:

Looking forward to hearing the news soon.

Terri, sounds like all is well. Get that rest and we look forward to hearing more about your birthing journey as well. Praying you get right in and that you have a peaceful birthing experience.

Praying also that Angela is at peace and comfort with a beautiful healthy baby.

Austin so sorry about DH's comments. I think Sunshine put it very well. Men have the need to provide for their families. I think it's his own way of trying to figure things out. I pray you'll both find peace and that all will be well for the next several months until you birth the babies in 9 months time.:thumbup:

Steph, thanks. I'm going to have to try your idea. We're foodies and it's just SO odd loathing food. I was telling a friend of mine that I almost believe this is a good thing. I know I need to lose weight once this baby comes. I want to be here to watch him or her throughout life. My mindset has gone from "live to eat" to "eat to LIVE" not even chocolate tastes the same right now. I think if I take anything with me after baby is born its eating the small meals each day and eating to LIVE. I can do without the nausia though...but for the time being, because it's excellent that I'm sick, I'm just going to praise God through the nausia. :happydance: :rofl:

Junebug, I pray your week goes better dear friend. :hugs::kiss::flower:

Love to you all!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

24 hours later and still no word from our angela and her little guy. Praying all went well and mom and baby boy are doing well.

Praying also for Terri as she preps for her induction.


----------



## pablo797

Evening Ladies,

On baited breath to hear from rottpaw and codegirl. I hope all goes well for you ladies, and moms and babies are healthy and happy.

Vivienne, so glad you got good test results!!! So much pressure of and piece of mind. You needed that given the current state of affairs at home. Still thinking of you and your neighbors. Lots of hugs:hugs::hugs:

Sunshine, I like your idea of the relationship between a woman's fear of MC and men's fear of financial responsibility. You're one smart cookie. 

Junebug, sorry you had such a crappy weekend. Makes the long work week that much harder. Hope the rest of the week looks up.

MA, I think your attitude of eating to live is great!!! It's the philosophy I try to live by, but like you I'm a foodie and LOVE to eat. I think I exercise so much just so I can eat. I applaud your efforts!! Best of luck with the MS.

Austin, I won't lie to you, my DH freaked out when he found out I was pregnant. Don't know why, we'd been trying for two years. He's still freaking out a little. I didn't take him to the 12 week scan because I was afraid he would be negative and spoil the moment. I'm not sure if that was a mistake or not. Maybe seeing the baby for himself would have helped his attitude. I can tell you I agree with everyone else in that men seem to feel a greater sense of financial responsibility for children. It's ingrained I think. The whole must provide for the family thing. Most of my friend's husbands did and it seems from this thread that most of the DHs here did too. Mine I feel is coming around, but he still calls the baby my new "toy". What??!!! Anyway, I think your DH will come around, but most men need time getting used to things. It seems a universal thing. Even if they've know for years that trying for a baby usually results in a baby the actual reality hits them blind. Now multiply that by three. Your DH sounds like a good man, give him a little time. 

AFM, still waiting for test results. I will call on Wednesday, but the waiting is making my anxiety bloom. There are so many what ifs. Trying to stay positive, maybe no news is good news. Hope everyone has a good night, and hope Rottpaw and codegirl are holding their babies in their arms right now.

xxx Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone :)

Still hoping and praying for our soon to be (if not already!) moms - can't wait for the updates!

Best of luck to you, Anna, on your results today - the odds of a healthy report are highly in your favor, so please try not to worry too much. Impossible, I know... I go for my test on the 14th (the day I was supposed to be flying to India :cry:), and I know I'll be a wreck until everything comes back. I guess the waiting is due to the blood test. I have an appointment with the new OB I hope to switch to on the 7th - I'm going to ask if I can do the blood work then. Maybe it'll speed things along. I've read where other women have done this, and were able to get the results the day of the NT scan, so I figured it can't hurt to try. It'll be a real sanity saver if they'll let me do it that way.

Oh - and speaking of sanity - I've rented a fetal doppler so I'll be able to hear the heart beat any time I get nervous (i.e. every day...) I should have it on Friday, so I'll be able to take it to the new OB this Monday and have him show me how to use it if I can't find the hb by myself. Has anyone else done this? I couldn't believe how inexpensive it was! If you rent it month by month it's $35/month, if you rent it 3 months at a time it's $30/month, and for 6 months at a time it's $25/month. But there's no refund if you return it early, so I rented it for 3 months. Then, in three months' time, if things are still on track (when! think positive - when!) - I'll re-up it for another 3. It comes with a small bottle of the gel, but I bought another one for $7. Something tells me I'll be buying more...

Anyhow, I figured $30/month is a bargain for piece of mind it'll give me.

Okay, Anna - I know you exercise regularly. Have you been able to keep at it? I only ask because before I was pregnant I did an hour of hard cardio 6 days a week, and now I can barely even come up with enough energy to do it 2 days a week. I'm exhausted ALL THE TIME! I bet I've easily put on 10 pounds due to lack of exercise alone, and can only pray that I'll get my energy back in a few weeks so I can get back on track and loose some of this extra fat. I'm barely getting my a$$ into my jeans and feel like a slob :( If you're still on your regular exercise regime, how do you do it? Are there any other ladies out there with energy suggestions? I was going to wait until next month before I added coffee back in to my mornings, but it looks like I might have to start sooner. My miserable-ness (is that even a word??:huh:) has got to be putting more stress on the baby than a few cups of java could do...

Rebekah - If you've posted this earlier, forgive me for asking again... Have you contacted anyone at Strong yet? I know you were considering working in conjunction with them and your local doctor, and just wondered how that whole thing was going.

I hope everyone is having a decent hump day - only two more days 'til the weekend!


----------



## Tititimes2

I have been lurking on this thread for a couple of weeks. Can't believe it but I believe I have officially graduated with a faint but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER test! DH sees it. My sister sees it and says that is exactly what her FRER test looked like with my 4 yr old nephew early on in her pregnancy. So I guess I am not going nuts. 

I am so happy but sooo nervous because of my history. I so hope this is my sticky bean!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Titi congrats, how exciting!!!!

Chris, I exercised every day before my BFP. But the first trimester floored me. It seems some women have more of the extreme fatigue than others. I didn't do a thing during my entire first trimester but sleep when I got home from work, wake up to eat dinner, then toss and turn all night due to insomnia. So don't beat yourself up if you can't exercise as much, it's perfectly normal! And that fat accumulating on your a$$? That's your body preparing to be the perfect incubator it is, and prepping for BF'ing (if you chose that route) since breast milk is 40% fat!  A cup of coffee in the AM is fine for baby, if you can tolerate it. My MS was so bad that despite desperately needing my AM coffee, I would instantaneously puke it up if I had even one sip :-( Luckily in second tri the sleep improved a bit, and I was able to keep down my morning coffee!!!

Rebekah, yes for sure eating to live is the healthiest outlook! However, like you and Anna, I love my food :thumbup: I exercise just so that I can eat more, how silly is that?? :dohh:

Anna fingers crossed everything is A.O.K. with your test results!!! :haha:

I see no posts from Terri or Angela. Thinking of you ladies!!! Hope everything went smoothly and that you are both holding your lovely bundles of joy by now :hugs:

Viv so glad your test results were good too!!! I had a little moment of silence and thought for you and your fellow countrymen/women yesterday. :cry:

Yep, DH freaked out when I had my BFP, I think more because it happened the first month we tried and he hadn't really processed that it was all "real" yet. He wasn't able to come to my first U/S at 8 weeks, but did accompany me to the CVS at 11 weeks, where my OB (who is a personal friend) treated us with a 10 minute "visit" with baby before he did the procedure. DH couldn't get over the shock of seeing a real little person growing in there, how active she was and the heart beating away. I think it really sunk in then...

I think our situation is rather unique, but it adds so much pressure on me. I am the main bread earner, DH was actually in school during my entire pregnancy, and only worked for 5 months before going on parental leave. So all that financial stress you ladies attribute to hubbies? I was the one carrying that plus baby :cry: I couldn't financially take more than 7 months off work, I get paid so much more than he does so it was just logical that he should be the parent to stay at home and I go back to work. Sometimes I'm very frustrated that all my friends get a whole year off work with their babies and the hospital only gives me 3 months. So I decided for the next one I WILL stay at home 1 year, even if this means dipping into our line of credit to make ends meet... He's applied for a different program (sigh, my hubby, the perpetual student: turns out he hated his job where he was for 5 months...) starting in September. So we will save as much money as we can, and hopefully have longer at home with baby... I honestly do love my job though, and when I am here, I am fine. The second I leave the office to walk to the subway, I'm antsy to just get home and play with Zoë though!!!

OK, off to do a bit of work now, hugs everyone!!!


----------



## pablo797

Morning All!!:hi:

First Titimes, CONGRADS!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Doing the happy dance for you!! I know you had some strong symptoms last week so happy they turned out to be worthy. Given your history you must be nervous, when are you seeing your doctor??? I hope this is a strong and uneventful pregnancy for you!! I am so happy for you!!

Sunshine, in answer to your question . . . no I am not doing as much cardio as I used to. I used to get up two to three morning a week and take my dog for an hour cross country ski before work. Now I have to sleep in the mornings and at night after work I am so tired!! Still am a little. SO I do more exercise on the weekends when I can go at my own pace and take a nap in the afternoon if need be. I might do a two hour cross country ski on Saturday but take a nap later that afternoon. I think it's only normal to modify your schedule. You have to listen to your body. If you feel too tired to work out then your body is using all extra reserves to build a baby. It takes alot of energy to do this. I know you feel yucky, how about modifying. Instead of the hard core cardio 6 days a week, how about 1/2 of walking. I know it isn't the same but it's something and still gives your body the rest it needs. My Fit Pregnancy Magazine, which I love BTW, says trying to pack a gym bag and just don't think about going home between work and home. May for some, but not me. My best advice is to listen to your body and do what you can. Especially for the first trimester. As I get further into the second trimester I feel A LOT better and have way more control over how healthy I eat. I also have more energy so am looking forward to getting out this spring in the mornings again. That's my best advice. For an avid exerciser, the change in exercise habits is really hard. I know you're concerned about becoming one of those women who gains a 100 pounds, but I'm pretty sure your commitment to health will prevent that. Give yourself and your baby a break and take it easy when your body tells you to. 

Ok I have rambled enough this AM. 

Checking in to see if there's any news from the mommies. Guess not. Am going to call the doc this am to try and track down my test results. 

Hugs to all it's going to be 50 degrees here today and I'm wearing a skirt!!! That's so warm for us this time of year!! I did not have the guts or the pedicure to pull out the flip flops but it did cross my mind.


----------



## pablo797

Quick note, Junebug we posted at the same time. I know a lot of moms that are the worker bee and dads are the daddy day care. I can't imagine the stress of that and the wanting to be home. You ladies are sooo fortunate in canada to have the leave you get. I know it seems like such a small amount and it is, but here in the US you're lucky if you get paid matenity leave, and a lot only take 6 weeks. If you work for a larger company then you can get 12, but it will most likely be unpaid. It would be nice if things changed. . Crap gotta go to work!! xxx Anna


----------



## pablo797

ok me again . . 

got test results negative for downs and the other thing they tested for!! Yeh such a load off. Nurse said he was ushually really good at giving test results,didn't know why he hadn't called yet. Maybe he wanted to tell me in person so he could sell me some hats! Anyhoo, thought i'd share. Yehhh doing my own little happy dance.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies more details soon as typing with one hand on iPod but all is well baby here and we are both well! Details to follow!

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Hey ladies more details soon as typing with one hand on iPod but all is well baby here and we are both well! Details to follow!
> 
> :hugs:

Oh YAY!:happydance::happydance::hugs::kiss:

Waiting on the details. Loving every minute of it! Glad your both well and looking forward to hearing your story. 

Titi, Congrats again dear:hugs::kiss: Exciting news. Looks like you'll be due the beginning of November.:thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - CONGRATULATIONS and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your son! YAY. I am ecstatic for you. Can't wait to hear more from you.

Titi - CONGRATS on your BFP! That is wonderful news! I know how trepidations it is in the beginning, but keep the faith. We are all praying for a sticky bean for you!

Pablo - YAY on the negative results I am sure that is huge relief. Are you still going to go through the amnio? I can't believe that it is warmer in Colorado than it is in So. Cali. It is overcast and 45 degrees here. I want my sunshine and 70 degree weather back!

Junebug - I can totally relate to your situation. My hubby recently got laid off so I am the main breadwinner while pregnant. It is extremely frustrating for him because like most men he wants to be the provider. I believe I will be able to take about 12-16 weeks of paid maternity leave, so that will be good. We are hoping that my DH finds another job soon mainly so he isn't stressed about it. Ironically, I am not that stressed about our financial situation - perhaps it is my faith and I know that God has a plan for he and I so I don't worry about it. 

Sunshine - Prior to getting pregnant I would do bootcamp in the mornings 5 days a week and then a 4 mile hike on the weekends. Just before getting pregnant I had just started doing the P90x workout. That lasted a month, because then I got my BFP. I haven't done much other than perhaps walk for 20 minutes since then. And even that it is stretch. I am just so tired and most days need to take at lest 1 nap a day. Currently, I get up to pee almost every hour so I am exhausted in the mornings. In 6 months I have put on about 20lbs which my Dr says is fine. I will be ok if I put on another 10-15 the remainder of my pregnancy. I wouldn't worry too much about weight gain. Exercise when you feel like it. Really you only need to do about 30 minutes a day.

Code girl - looking forward to hearing your good news!

Austin/MA/Viv - I hope that you are doing well and having a good Wednesday. 

I am off to a meeting so I will check back in a few. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Tititimes2

rottpaw said:


> Hey ladies more details soon as typing with one hand on iPod but all is well baby here and we are both well! Details to follow!
> 
> :hugs:

Oh, how wonderful! Congrats mommy! Can't wait to hear all about it. This so great!


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- thanks so much. Yup, guess it will be a November baby. Alot more to be thankful for! 

AFM- I was still saying to myself, am I really? Did a digital test this afternoon- and said pregnant so I feel certain now. My blood tests are Friday. For progesterone and hcg. Last Friday my progesterone was 40. So hoping for good numbers. My FS will continue to monitor me for about 8 weeks but still have to let my OB and maternal fetal specialist know ASAP b/c of my issues with hypertension. Been monitoring my blood pressure and so far it had been perfect. Yay-


----------



## sunshine71

Holy "Good News Wednesday" batman! So much has happened since this morning!

Congratulations Rottpaw and Happy Birthday to Mini-Rottpaw!!! :flower::cake:

And congratulations on the BFP, Titi!!!! I know what you mean about taking the second test - the first time I got a BFP with a home test I just couldn't believe it. So I re-took it. Twice. :dohh:

So thrilled to hear about your test results, Pablo - that must take such a weight off your shoulders! I was wondering the same thing as MissMuffet - are you planning to do an amnio? 

Thank you, all, for your input on exercise - I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that's had the exercise routine sabatoged in the first trimester. I was thinking that I was just a wimp. :wacko:

And I do plan on BFing, Junebug. Reason one because I've read it's healthiest for baby. And the incredibly close second reason is because I've also read that it helps one loose the pregnancy weight a lot quicker. *sigh* Glad i've got my priorities straight...

And kudos to you and MissMuffet for being the main earners of the family. You ladies sure have it together :) I, unfortunately, was too busy "playing" to finish college and never did decide what I wanted to be when I grew up. Still haven't. So now I work as an office administrator, a.k.a. glorified secretary. I'm fairly proficient at it since I've been doing it for 20 years, but still - I won't miss it when it's time for the baby to come. Thank God my hubby's the "professional" of the family.

But don't tell him I said that - it'll go to his head. :winkwink:

Code Girl - can't wait for an update on the noodle!!

Hey to Austin, MA & Viv :hi:

Have a good afternoon, everyone :kiss:


----------



## MissMuffet08

sunshine71 said:


> And I do plan on BFing, Junebug. Reason one because I've read it's healthiest for baby. And the incredibly close second reason is because I've also read that it helps one loose the pregnancy weight a lot quicker. *sigh* Glad i've got my priorities straight...

Hee hee! Those are my reasons as well! Although I think they may be tied for first! LOL. :flower::dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> sunshine71 said:
> 
> 
> And I do plan on BFing, Junebug. Reason one because I've read it's healthiest for baby. And the incredibly close second reason is because I've also read that it helps one loose the pregnancy weight a lot quicker. *sigh* Glad i've got my priorities straight...
> 
> Hee hee! Those are my reasons as well! Although I think they may be tied for first! LOL. :flower::dohh:Click to expand...

Yup, me too:thumbup: Of course it also helps with mommy and baby bonding too.

I am thinking about pumping as well and allowing my husband to bottle feed in the mornings. He likes mornings and I'm a night owl. I think it would allow HIM to bond with baby as well. The only question I have with that idea is if it would be an issue with baby. I plan to breastfeed because studies show it's excellent for development and the first REAL thick part of the milk is the best because it keeps babies immune system fighting all kinds of infection. It also saves money down the line. Here comes the hippie girl in me, I'm planning to do the natural way and allow my baby to wein when he or she is ready. Not that I'm going to be this chick with a 5 year old suckling. :rofl: But I'll allow our child to let us know when enough is enough with mommas milk. I've heard the longer on mommas milk, the better. Though as I said, I'm not going to have a 5 year old on my breast. Haha

Has anyone thought about not cutting the cord until it stops pulsing so baby can get the cord blood?? I plan to do that as well.

Pablo, so exciting baby is doing well there:happydance::hugs::flower:

Praying for Terri and baby. Glad Angela and son is doing well. My cup runneth over with baby happiness!!:happydance::cloud9::flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - I plan on pumping so that my DH can partake in the feedings as well. Although, I probably won't start pumping until the actual Milk comes in (the thick stuff - Colostrum lasts for about 3-5 days). There are some people that say there could be nipple confusion, but I think it depends on the baby and if they get used to eating from the bottle nipple and the breast nipple, they will be fine. If the baby is hungry, the baby will eat - no matter which one it is coming from. 

I plan on stopping breastfeeding the first time my child accidently bites me while I am doing it (or if she decides she wants to stop first). I will still pump and probably give her breastmilk for as long as possible, but the actual breastfeeding will stop once she gets teeth and can bite. After that she will have to make do on bottled breastmilk only LOL.

Hadn't thought about the cordblood in that way. I didn't even know there was an option to have them wait to cut it. I would like to do the whole cordblood bank thing though and am researching that.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Rebekah - I plan on pumping so that my DH can partake in the feedings as well. Although, I probably won't start pumping until the actual Milk comes in (the thick stuff - Colostrum lasts for about 3-5 days). There are some people that say there could be nipple confusion, but I think it depends on the baby and if they get used to eating from the bottle nipple and the breast nipple, they will be fine. If the baby is hungry, the baby will eat - no matter which one it is coming from.
> 
> I plan on stopping breastfeeding the first time my child accidently bites me while I am doing it (or if she decides she wants to stop first). I will still pump and probably give her breastmilk for as long as possible, but the actual breastfeeding will stop once she gets teeth and can bite. After that she will have to make do on bottled breastmilk only LOL.
> 
> Hadn't thought about the cordblood in that way. I didn't even know there was an option to have them wait to cut it. I would like to do the whole cordblood bank thing though and am researching that.


The cordblood is only good for a short time. The money it costs to store it is OUTRAGEOUS!! In fact, nobody tells you this, but the hosptial already takes the cordblood and stores it for you...I think for the first 30-90days?! If you decide NOT to take it, THEY use it because it can go to helping patients.

We've read quite a bit on allowing the cordblood to continue on baby until it stops pulsing. It helps baby throughout his or her life by allowing the baby to have what God already gave in the cord. It gives oxygen to the brain and stem cells back to the child. THIS is the reason you don't hear very often from hospitals that you have that right for your baby to have the actual blood from the cord. THEY want the stem cells for the patients and actually get money for what they store when parents don't use it. Honestly why put off tomorrow in a freezer what you can use today. The stem cells your child has already been using through the cord blood will work to protect your child throughout his or her life. You don't really need to store it away in expensive banks if you use it up like God intended.:thumbup:

If you DO decide to use the cord blood, you HAVE TO let your OB know you plan to wait until the cord stops pulsing before you cut the cord. Also make sure whoever is your nurse at the time of delivery knows because your head will be with baby and birthing and they move quickly to cut the cord. The key is to make whoever is in the room with you, medical care providers, your husband if he plans to cut the cord and family so that THEY can advocate that the cord will have to stop pulsating usually about 3-6minutes before cutting.

Also I've heard stories where nursing staff didn't wait until the cord actually turned white and stopped. They rushed the husband to cut the cord and THEN, they've been known to take what stem cells were left in the cord and drain it out so they could use what was left. I'm telling you, stem cells are like GOLD in the medical community. It makes no sense to give it away when your baby can use it.

If you decide that you can't afford blood bank and you don't do this, the stem cells from YOUR babies supply goes for LOTS of money to cancer patients and or those with parkinsons or those who've cut their spinal cord and no longer can walk. While this is fine and dandy if you'd like to donate the stem cells, your baby can use this same supply that's LITERALLY your baby's to ward off cancer, keep him or her from having anemia once born, gives more oxygen to the brain and SO MUCH MORE.

It's totally worth it in my opinion to keep the cord blood with the baby right away as it was intended. There's SO many benefits!


As for the nursing. I'm TOTALLY with ya on the biting thing. :rofl: It's so funny how I've become this total hippie minded mom to be. If you know me, you know I'm neither a hippie nor am I fru fru kinda person. Pablo's personality reminds me of myself. I'm a no frills kinda gal.:thumbup: Though I'll go as far as to say I don't wear makeup anymore either. I DO wear bare minerals when we go out to parties or somewhere special, I also spend money on good quality skincare facial lotions etc. But not really into the pretty makeup face. I'm get up n go kinda gal. We like to hike, bike ((if we could get some new bikes) and kayak. To spite my weight from the PCOS, I'm REALLY competitive. 


At any rate, I LOVE this thread. You ladies are a fun bunch. I like learning about each of you!! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks so much for the info on the cord blood Rebekah! I had absolutely no idea. In my research for the cordblood banks, I did see that it was expensive. One of the reasons I was researching it was because a friend of mine here at work has a 4 year old son who was recently diagnosed with a rare form of leukemia. He is the only 4year old in the country with it. So, i wanted to see what types of things I could maybe do to help. However, after reading what you just posted I will do more research on that as well and ask about them waiting on cutting the cord. There is soooo much information out there that no one really talks about, so I am glad that I am hearing/reading it here!

I don't see you as a hippie, but more of naturalist . Either way you are great and I am glad that I am getting to you know you more and more


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Quick update here:
Terri had her baby as per her FB page but sex and name still not revealed! Mom and baby doing well!

Rebekah there are also some dangers with not cutting the cord right away at birth. In Canada it is not recommended due to the potential complications (having too much blood in the body is really not good for baby and causes a condition called polycythemia, which means thick blood and there is a high risk of clotting and strokes). Plus there is no added protection for the baby receiving his/her own stem cells when they are healthy: stem cells differentiate right away into tissue-specific cells so are of no use if the child gets sick later on in life. If he/she develops a cancer, they will need new stem cells from another source since there are none left in the body. I hope I explained that well, if not please let me know and I'll try again :wacko: I'm exhausted and nursing yet another blocked duct, one of the joys of breast feeding...

RE: teeth: Zoë has her 2 bottom ones and bit me once. I screamed and she's never done it again. Health Canada recommends breast milk until the age of 2, but this doesn't mean exclusive breast milk so I plan on stopping pumping when she turns one, starting whole milk and still nursing at night and in the morning as long as she wants to :thumbup: Pumping is a hassle, I do it 4 times per day on work days and only get 10-12 oz. I started when she was 8 weeks to get her used to the bottle, she took to it right away. Nathan only gave her a bottle once per week, to make sure that when I went back to work it would not be an issue. Luckily it wasn't but every baby is different so I think we were just lucky! AND she loves her soother, has from day 3 of life on the car ride home from the hospital and this never interferred with breast feeding :thumbup:

OK off to pump I go, and to stalk Terri's FB to see if there are update!!!

:hugs: Everyone!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Thanks so much for the info on the cord blood Rebekah! I had absolutely no idea. In my research for the cordblood banks, I did see that it was expensive. One of the reasons I was researching it was because a friend of mine here at work has a 4 year old son who was recently diagnosed with a rare form of leukemia. He is the only 4year old in the country with it. So, i wanted to see what types of things I could maybe do to help. However, after reading what you just posted I will do more research on that as well and ask about them waiting on cutting the cord. There is soooo much information out there that no one really talks about, so I am glad that I am hearing/reading it here!
> 
> I don't see you as a hippie, but more of naturalist . Either way you are great and I am glad that I am getting to you know you more and more

I'm going to try and find the links I once had when I was pregnant with Jackson. I'll share them if I can find them.

Thank you SO much for that comment. I like that. A Naturalist. :winkwink::thumbup:

I too am glad to be getting to know you. It really helps the time pass having other women around who've been there. For me, this is my only outlet because we aren't telling the family until April 2nd.

I hope this idea works out. Mom took took that week off and we're actually having all dougs siblings who are visiting from out of state with his parents. About 20 people. It's going to get interesting. ESPECIALLY to see if my dad and dougs dad cooperates with being the first to play charades. :rofl: I figure nobody will get either of their mimes and hopefully they'll figure out "we're having a baby" by the time the game is done. :lol:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Quick update here:
> Terri had her baby as per her FB page but sex and name still not revealed! Mom and baby doing well!
> 
> Rebekah there are also some dangers with not cutting the cord right away at birth. In Canada it is not recommended due to the potential complications (having too much blood in the body is really not good for baby and causes a condition called polycythemia, which means thick blood and there is a high risk of clotting and strokes). Plus there is no added protection for the baby receiving his/her own stem cells when they are healthy: stem cells differentiate right away into tissue-specific cells so are of no use if the child gets sick later on in life. If he/she develops a cancer, they will need new stem cells from another source since there are none left in the body. I hope I explained that well, if not please let me know and I'll try again :wacko: I'm exhausted and nursing yet another blocked duct, one of the joys of breast feeding...

There's ALOT of studies that have shown clamping the cord too soon is not beneficial. Some studies are even showing that vitamin deficiencies and jaundice are caused by not allowing the babies origional blood to pulsate through. I think you may be interested in checking these videos out from a Dr. at a University who does studies on this paticular subject. It's just ONE site of many with positives to allowing the cord to pulsate. I'm using this one because it's an actual Dr. from an actual research university and the videos are pretty clear for everyone to understand.

You'll find that in clamping early we're actually REMOVING 40 percent of baby's blood volume just by clamping early.

Your issue concerning polycythemia didn't show significance and can be found on the second video at around 12min 1sec based on all the research findings. 

It's also exciting research to keep preterm babies alive as seen in the last video. Pretty awesome from my own experience. Though it wouldn't have saved my Jackson because he was still too early, it's hopeful for helping "viable" babies born too early.

academic obgyn

The third video is residual benefits to delayed cord clamping. It shows significant research details. :thumbup: 

There are 4 videos but I HIGHLY recommend anyone interested to take a look at all the research and weigh the pros and cons before deciding. :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Quick check in will get caught up tomorrow am . . .

Just wanted to say a big CONGRADS to Rottpaw and Codegirl on their new babies!!! So happy for you both!

Thanks to all for all your kind words. I was so excited for my test results and it's nice to have others that are excited too. 

Have to weigh in on the Cord Blood issue, I think as with all things there are two or more sides to this issue. It's a personal choice. Do your homework and make an educated decision based on your personal feelings on the issue. As with most things there is no black and white. Ok that's my diplomatic answer. I am Switzerland. 

Have a good night ladies!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Have to weigh in on the Cord Blood issue, I think as with all things there are two or more sides to this issue. It's a personal choice. Do your homework and make an educated decision based on your personal feelings on the issue. As with most things there is no black and white. Ok that's my diplomatic answer. I am Switzerland.
> 
> Have a good night ladies!
> Anna


Oh no, I don't think Junebug or I intended for people to choose sides here. I think Junebugs intention is to let people in on the reasons Canada doesn't do them to give people a more balanced perspective. That I totally understand.

I think it's just all about equipping ourselves with research and choosing what we as individual moms think is right for our babies. I don't think a woman who chooses NOT to allow cord blood flow to baby is a bad person because of what she chooses. I think it's a choice. One that with all the information I've had since my last pregnancy that I'm willing to make because with all the information it gives more stem cells which have seemed to help baby in the first year "if" they end up having complications, it also helps with bringing oxygen to the brain and can help baby store up to six months worth of iron which helps in a day when we have so many iron deficiencies and babies have to have the supplements in their formulas. There are plenty of reasons TO do it.

But I totally understand why Junebug shares her information. I actually think it's kind to share with others so they can weight their options.:thumbup::winkwink:

So I hope nobody thinks we're arguing. I think it's a great way to share the options out there. Not many people have even heard about allowing cord blood to go to the child. In fact, many people had no idea that their childs stem cells were going to patients for top dollars or the fact that not getting it, they miss out on 40 percent of their blood supply.

In my opinion, there should be more information for parents to MAKE that decision. At least here in the U.S. where it's been performed on MANY women without any problems to baby.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies!

MissMuffet - okay, ya caught me. My reasons for BFing are both tied for 1st, too! :haha: I just wasn't going to admit it... :blush: And I really like the idea of stopping once baby bites. I hadn't gotten that far in thinking as to when I'd wean - I just know that I want to do it, but hadn't thought much beyone that. 

As for the whole cord blood issue, I've been giving thought to both ways. I've only recently heard about waiting to cut the cord in the last month or so, but what I'd read was to wait about a minute or so before cutting - not 3 to 6. Something about the possible dangers that Junebug was referring to. But who knows - as was mentioned earlier, it's a matter of educating yourself and doing what makes you feel comfortable.

I'd really like to bank it, but I know the costs are crazy. So I guess if we don't bank it, then I'll wait a minute to cut the cord. But that's just my take on it now. That could all change in the next six months as I do more research. Plenty of time to figure it out. 

And thank you, Junebug, for the :baby: update on Code Girl! Can't wait to hear more! 

Hey - has anyone heard anything from the other Chris? She hasn't posted in a while - I hope she's okay.

I hope everyone has a good day today. Time for me to actually do some work at work. *_sigh_*


----------



## AustinGurrl

Happy Thursday, everyone! 

So excited to hear about the new babies!! Yay Rottpaw & Codegirl! I hope you guys stay around for a while before moving on to parenting board! Wonderful news!

Sheesh.... all the issues! BFing, biting (yikes!) cord blood... so much information out there... I have been reading a bit due to our unexpected news on the trips & trying to get information... After having our first peri appt yesterday, I have decided to try and NOT read too much or get overloaded... I am one that believes knowledge is power, but the bottom line is, there *is* a lot of junk out there... I am going to trust my docs, unless something feels hinky... I have done my research on the doctors and all are very highly rated & respected, so I feel like I have to trust their judgment over what someone who has a blog or has written a book says... not to say it won't be hard not get on google, etc. :)

Stpeh & Chris, heck yeah on the bfing... I will try to pump even if not bfing JUST for the weight loss benefit... I admit it, I am vain... I have never been above a size 4 and now am facing the prospect of nearing/clearing 200 lbs!!! WTF??? On the exercise, I really, really wanted to stay active... am waiting for the go-ahead to do some light yoga & walking after the bleed episodes... I just want to make sure it is safe. 

On the peri appt - it was good. We had a genetic counseling session first. It was REALLY good for DH to hear all that info... I learned that with trips, we will do the NT for sure... can't do blood work, as there is no way to tell what baby causes what... SO - if not all is good on the NT measurement, we will likely do CVS if the placenta is in a good place. Another complication with trips... placentas, etc., are EVERYWHERE! And my peri will not do it through the cervix, only abdomen. But no need to jump ahead... it is just a "wait & see" game at this point... 

But feeling good about everything... I graduated to a "big girl" ultraaound.... on the tummy, not up the wahoo... :) yay! Peri had an AWESOME setup with 50" flatscreens on the wall, so DH could see as good as me... Everyone is growing, good heartbeats and one little bugger was moving arms and such! Freaked me out a bit, as I (nor DH) was expecting that! Peri made me feel a bit better by saying that he would be surprised if I did not have any bleeding in the first tri ... ( MA - I think you said you read somewhere it was common... ) 

Dh has been MUCH better, attitude-wise... came home and cooked dinner, talking more about things... even saying "nice" things about my newly forming physique... (as in, "holy sh*t, your boobs are HUGE", etc....) Men.... *sigh*


Hope all of you girls are having a good day & feeling good...!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Quick addition - in what I said on blogs, I was not talking about any of you girls! But on other blogs/websites I have ventured onto in the past several weeks... I LOVE the questions and dialogue that we have on this board. Just didn't want anyone to get the wrong idea about what I meant.... :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies for not misinterpreting my attempts at being devil's advocate on delayed cord blood clamping. I have to admit, my experience is more hands on than internet based (there is a lot of misinformation out here and sometimes it is REALLY hard to sort through it). Here we do not clamp cords immediately anyways, there is a slight delay (I think standard is about 1 minute). And no baby is anemic (unless they have another medical reason to be), which indicates that they have more than enough blood in their bodies to carry required oxygen :thumbup: I've seen a newborn die of strokes specifically because the cord clamping was not done at all until the placenta was empty (midwife delivery in a house so maybe other medical confounders but still, yikes!). The reason for death: thick thick blood that was sluggish with hemoglobin levels through the roof and complete occlusion of the main blood vessel in the brain. As long as people are aware of risks, we can all make our own decisions that's for sure! That case scared me away from both home deliveries and delayed cord clamping though. I realize the pros and cons weighed out are different for everyone! I do admit that my personal experience is quite different from everyone else's because of the nature of my job and I am a LOT more cautious on a lot of matters than others, just because I have seen first hand the worse case scenarios :cry: 

Terri had a boy!!!! :happydance: No name announced yet though 

Austin, so happy your appointment with genetics went well! You are definitely in good hands :hug: I understand how difficult it is to think about all the weight gain, but remember it's for a great cause! I admit to having some borderline obsessive feelings about weight (no eating disorder though, just not *liking* being over a specific weight) so it was tough for me to gain the 38lbs I gained while pregnant. And while breast feeding can help with the initial weight drop, you actually hang on to those last 10 lbs because your body needs it to keep up breast milk production. I still have 8-9 lbs to go, but all my friends who BF'ed told me they didn't lose it until they stopped nursing so I'm trying not to obsess about it!

Forgot to update you on my recent POAS attempts :dohh: I'm on day 36 of my cycle and still no AF, so I POAS 2 days ago. First one was negative and I didn't believe it so I did it again and still negative :cry: I know I said I didn't want to be pregnant until March or April but part of me was excited at the prospect it could have happened without us stressing over TTC'ing. Oh well.


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies!

so yesterday I forgot to weigh in on the BFing issue . . . I am soooo in it for the weight loss. I think benefits for the baby and weight loss are tied for first. It's hard not to be vain. I've said before that everyone where I live seems to hop right back into their skinny jeans just days after baby. So much pressure!!

Ma, I am glad you brought up the not cutting cord issue. I myself had only heard of it until a few months ago. I have an appt with my doc this afternoon and am going to ask a lot of questions! I'm also going to ask how much weight I've gained. I hate scales on principle and always go by how my clothes fit, but I am currious if i'm on track or need to cut back. All my pants fit except in the waist so i'm hoping everything is on track. 

austin, so glad DH is coming around. And yes I think it will be a bit freakky for you for how big you are probably going to get, espically on a size 4 frame. However, it will be all baby so go with it!! I am still so exited for the tripplets. 

I have not heard from svet in a while. Hope she is ok. I may try and track down her pregnancy log, I think she's keeping one. 

have a good morning all, tomorrow is friday!!! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and forgot to mention: what they do with placentas and cord blood here! There has to be explicit consent from the women for them to keep cord blood (and no one makes money off of it, it is for public use). If no consent is obtained, it is discarded (incinerated with other medical waste). If consent is obtained, it is given to cord blood banks which everyone benefits from, we have a high success rate of finding cord blood matches if you develop cancers that can be treated with stem cells because many women opt into this program. The third option is personal cord blood banking, which you need to pay yourself to store. Honestly we researched this thoroughly and decided on option 2, donation to a cord blood bank for everyone to have access to it for treatment purposes. In the unlikely event Zoë gets sick and needs stem cells for treatment, she wouldn't be able to use her own as there is a risk of genetic factors which predisposed her to the cancer in the first place, so we would still need to resort to the public bank. The only scenario in which personal cord blood banking would be useful is if we had another child who got sick, needed stem cells and Zoë was a match and her stem cells could be used. If we didn't have such a good system in place for cord blood banking, we may have resorted to option 3, just in case. 

So many things to think of when you're pregnant, it's crazy!!!

Edit: I forgot to mention, many women here request their placentas and cord blood to bring it home for various reasons, burrying it under a tree in their backyard, cooking it to eat it (!!!) and other various uses. Have seen it all :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Have a good apt Anna! I hated getting weight at the Dr. office, I was always fully dressed in winter clothes AND had eaten a huge breakfast so was usually 5 lbs over what I weighed myself to be at home naked and before eating :wacko:


----------



## pablo797

junebug, yet again we post at the same time. Thanks so much for all your information! I really value your input as you have first hand knolwledge and are privy to more information than most of us. Also thanks for the BF info. I had no idea you held onto the last 10 lbs. Seeing as I feel as if I went into this pregnancy 15 lbs. Over that's a scarry thought! Guess it will be P90X for me afte baby. I have all the DVDs. Have thought about doing part of some for strength training. We'll see, going to run it by doc first. So i'm going to ask my doc about my test results,but if I still have questions do you mind if I pick ur brain? I hate to ask . . But. You can say no, please know I will understand. 

ok, all for me, promise!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, I am here as a friend and I don't mind at all if anyone wants to pick my brain! Strength training is AWESOME in pregnancy and I did a lot of that as I had to tone down the cardio. I am getting back into it and went in 2 months from a size 4 to lose size 2 and almost fitting in my normal size 0! I think those extra 8-9 lbs are in my boobs to be honest :rofl: Remember? 30-C to 32-G, LOLLLLLLL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and I have GREAT DVDs to recommend to you during pregnancy and after for working out!!!

https://www.momsintofitness.com/dvds

I have the postnatal bootcamp 2 DVD, this is how I initiated my post-partum weight loss (started 6 weeks after C-section when I got the OK from Dr.). I also have the 1st, 2nd and 3rd tri work-out DVDs all ready to go for the next pregnancy!

Edit: this one specifically is the package I purchased
https://www.momsintofitness.com/dvds/lindsay-brin-complete-pregnancy-fitness-program


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> But I totally understand why Junebug shares her information. I actually think it's kind to share with others so they can weight their options.:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> So I hope nobody thinks we're arguing. I think it's a great way to share the options out there. Not many people have even heard about allowing cord blood to go to the child. In fact, many people had no idea that their childs stem cells were going to patients for top dollars or the fact that not getting it, they miss out on 40 percent of their blood supply.
> 
> In my opinion, there should be more information for parents to MAKE that decision. At least here in the U.S. where it's been performed on MANY women without any problems to baby.:winkwink::thumbup:

Thanks Rebekah for not being mad, I've been on other threads on BnB where if I dare say anything to present a differing view or perspective, I get completely attacked and bullied :cry: THANK YOU for being the sweet, caring and respectful person I am growing to truly admire and love!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh and forgot to mention: what they do with placentas and cord blood here! There has to be explicit consent from the women for them to keep cord blood (and no one makes money off of it, it is for public use). If no consent is obtained, it is discarded (incinerated with other medical waste). If consent is obtained, it is given to cord blood banks which everyone benefits from, we have a high success rate of finding cord blood matches if you develop cancers that can be treated with stem cells because many women opt into this program. The third option is personal cord blood banking, which you need to pay yourself to store. Honestly we researched this thoroughly and decided on option 2, donation to a cord blood bank for everyone to have access to it for treatment purposes. In the unlikely event Zoë gets sick and needs stem cells for treatment, she wouldn't be able to use her own as there is a risk of genetic factors which predisposed her to the cancer in the first place, so we would still need to resort to the public bank. The only scenario in which personal cord blood banking would be useful is if we had another child who got sick, needed stem cells and Zoë was a match and her stem cells could be used. If we didn't have such a good system in place for cord blood banking, we may have resorted to option 3, just in case.
> 
> So many things to think of when you're pregnant, it's crazy!!!
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention, many women here request their placentas and cord blood to bring it home for various reasons, burrying it under a tree in their backyard, cooking it to eat it (!!!) and other various uses. Have seen it all :rofl:


This isn't really something that's done with the U.S. system sadly many women have no idea the choices to bank...in fact, they don't even know it's banked for free from the hospital for 30-90 days before releasing for medical use.

I know MANY women who've asked that the cord blood continue until the placenta stops pulsating and they deliver the placenta. All the children are doing very well. I think the case you speak of is quite the extreme. Look at how many mamals deliver with the placenta and are left on? We're the only ones that clamp and cut right away. As said in the videos it's like performing a phlebotomy because your actually taking away 40 percent of the blood volume that your child was meant to have which allows oxygen to the brain. Not to say that children come to extreme harm if clamped early, but there are cases of extreme anemia here as well as jaundice and other issues that can be helped with delayed cord clamping. 

I'd be interested in seeing the study the Canadian Medical Community uses to come to that final conclusion. Wondering how old it is and whether anymore studies were done beyond that final conclusion. 

It's interesting though the difference in medicine as most hospitals don't even wait the one minute before clamping. As I said, it's a clinical environment, get em in, get em out. In fact, the last video showed great detail about preterm babies getting the most out of delayed cord cutting when most medical staff want to take the baby and rush them to remove their airway and do what they need to do. What was said is that while infants are still getting the cordblood, the cord is still helping them to breath. It's an excellent study to help preterm infants and maybe even save their lives.:thumbup:

As far as midwives go, I think there are just as many horror stories giving birth in hospitals as there are with homebirths and midwives. Like this subject, each option has it's risks. For me, I'd give birth at home any given day. It's not an option for me. My hospital journey was a NIGHTMARE one in which I'm TERRIFIED to even try again with. It wasn't just an isolated experience for me, it was much of what is considered THE BEST in their profession...which includes the only high risk nicu hospital in the area and the only perinatologist center in 14 counties here in Central NY.

So I think no matter which birth or which cord option you choose, your going to have horror stories. It doesn't mean they're always common though. If you take the amount of women in the United States who allow the cord to actually stop pulsating and deliver the cord, you'll find the risk is quite minimal with exception to extreme cases which you are most used to in your profession.:winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> But I totally understand why Junebug shares her information. I actually think it's kind to share with others so they can weight their options.:thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> So I hope nobody thinks we're arguing. I think it's a great way to share the options out there. Not many people have even heard about allowing cord blood to go to the child. In fact, many people had no idea that their childs stem cells were going to patients for top dollars or the fact that not getting it, they miss out on 40 percent of their blood supply.
> 
> In my opinion, there should be more information for parents to MAKE that decision. At least here in the U.S. where it's been performed on MANY women without any problems to baby.:winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Rebekah for not being mad, I've been on other threads on BnB where if I dare say anything to present a differing view or perspective, I get completely attacked and bullied :cry: THANK YOU for being the sweet, caring and respectful person I am growing to truly admire and love!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Oh no, I could NEVER be mad!! I think in order to make a wise decision we need ALL the facts. We may end up agreeing to disagree in some circumstances, but I still believe that both sides need to be discussed in order to make the right decision. It's THE ONLY way in my opinion. :winkwink::hugs::kiss:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Junebug_CJ said:


> Edit: I forgot to mention, many women here request their placentas and cord blood to bring it home for various reasons, burrying it under a tree in their backyard, cooking it to eat it (!!!) and other various uses. Have seen it all :rofl:

OMG... are you KIDDING me? Looney tunes... Guess it takes all kinds, right? Burying it, EATING it... I am only guessing, but is that some kind of voodoo thing?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nope not even, they claim that humans are mammals and other mammals eat their placentas to reabsorb the nutrients so we should be doing it too  And the burying stems from spiritual beliefs of grounding their babies. That's what I've heard so far as reasons. The burying one I'm fine with but the thought of eating it I find quite gross :rofl:


----------



## sunshine71

So glad I checked back in - congrats to Codegirl on your little boy!!! :happydance:

I'm vain, too, Austin - and I freely admit that. Personally, I think everyone needs a little vanity or we'd all walk around looking like slobs. :) Pre-pregnancy, I was a size 2, but that wasn't always the case - in high school I was on the chunky side (size 9 or so), and absolutely LOATHED myself. Crazy as it sounds, I remember being in grade school and compairing the size of my thighs to other girls and feeling chubby. :nope:

So anyhow, I was FINALLY starting to feel good about my weight when I got pregnant. *sigh* So much for that... I just remember how much I hated myself when I was big and never want to go back there again.

Ah, well. Once the squirt makes an appearance, it's back to the weight loss clinic. Thank GOD for pharmaceuticals. :thumbup:

So I can completely understand your fear of weight gain, Austin! But I wouldn't be surprised to find that because you've always been smaller, your body will get back to that weight fairly quickly, as that seems to be your natural "set point." Plus - don't forget - although some of the pregnancy weight is fat, a lot of it is actually fluid (extra blood, amniotic fluid). Now multiply that by three. 

So see? Once you pop you'll be fine! So says "Dr." Chris. :)

I'm so glad the appointment with your peri left you feeling good about things - sounds like it had the same effect on your DH, too. Very happy he's coming around. Can't wait 'til mine does - I'm really looking forward to all the fun discussions.

And I totally hear you and Junebug about too much internet info. I've had a love/hate relationship with it ever since I found out I was pregnant. I'll see threads on bizarre miscarriage and/or birth defect stories and think "Ooh, I shouldn't read this..." so what do I do? Right. 

Guess I just can't help myself. Hey - maybe we should all start a thread on not reading too many threads. :huh: Just a thought...

Happy Thursday, girls! :flow:


----------



## sunshine71

Oh yeah, Junebug! I was going to mention that in my previous post - I've heard of people eating the placenta, too. Completely freaked me out!

I love to try new foods, but that's just pushing it to the far side of crazy!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Some even make family meals of it


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL Some even make family meals of it

That's just gross. :shock:

Concerning the question I had on the studies the Canadian medical community made their decision based on. It's not at all to discredit them. I'm just wondering why there's no choice given to mothers there to weigh the risks as we're given here in the U.S. Is it more of a "policy" or are women given information and offered the choice in Canada?

Was there even a study that made their final decision based on a certain amount of cases with that specific outcome? I can't quite get my head around the difference because several studies here showed that those risks were minimal if at all here in the U.S.? Just wondering for my own research benefits the difference in risk versus benefits. Most if not all the cases I've seen have been beneficial. I'm interested in finding out whether their determination was based on a specific study or just a policy your Country put into place.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah women can request it for sure (hence the cases I've seen of over 3 minute delay in clamping): it is the responsibility of the professionals to review the pros and cons with them though. Standard is different too from one province to the next. Most of the studies I've reviewed on the subject in the medical literature, if done in controlled settings (i.e. 2 minute delay max) then no difference between early and late clamping.

Edit: did a quick search within the guidelines of the SOGC (Society of Obstetricians of Canada which also included midwives) and it appears to be standard in Canada that clamping of cord is delayed by 1-3 minutes, because of the reduced incidence of anemia etc (probably explains why we only see anemia if the fetus has a medical problem like hemolysis :wacko:)... The only indication for clamping faster than 1 minute is if the newborn needs rescusitation. So it does appear to be a Canadian-wide standard rather than centre-specific, which is good to know. I have the PDF of the guidelines of managing post-partum hemorrhage (which is where the recommendation is made for delaying cord clamping by 1-3 minutes) if you're interested!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good Morning Ladies!!!!

Congrats Code on your baby boy!!! That is fantastic. Two boys in the group now. YAY!!!! I concur - Please stay on this thread for a while longer (Angela as well).

I for one have never and probably will never be a size 4 (or 2 for that matter LOL) and am looking to get back into a size 8 (because I danced for so long me at a size 8 looks like a 6 mainly because I have huge boobs and skinny legs). I have already reached the 200lb mark in this pregnancy...I cried a bit, but now I just look away when I get weighed. I am not going to worry about it as my Dr said that my weight gain was fine...though I am still astonished to look down and see my huge belly looking back. It really does take me by surprise sometimes...until I remember oh yeah...there is a baby in there .

Austin - so glad that your appointment with your peri went extremely well. It is nice to have a Dr. you can trust and talk to. Are you planning on breastfeeding or just pumping? I would think having triplets it would be hard to breastfeed. My SIL had twins and didn't breastfeed due to it being difficult, I can only imagine what it would be like with triplets -heck to hear several of my friends talk, it is difficult with one LOL. 

Pablo like you, I was planning on doing P90x after the baby to try to lose some weight.However, it doesn't hurt to do some strength training now. JuneBug - thanks for the links to the workout DVD's. This is very helpful. 

AFM - Not much going on with me. I have noticed that at the end of the day my ankles are starting to swell a little bit, which is normal. My stupid hands still swell at night - which is very annoying. I have about a week and 1 1/2 before I officially start my 3rd trimester - YIKES time is flying... After hearing about Angela and Terri's babies I am that much more excited to see my baby. I wish it were June already. Anyway, off to meetings as usual. I will check back later this afternoon. 

Everyone else I didn't address personally, I hope that you having a good Thursday. Oh Rebekah - how is the eating going? Have you found anything that you WANT to eat yet?

Best,
Steph


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Steph, 3rd tri, how exciting! Sooooo near!!! The swelling sucks. I could only wear Birkenstock sandals for the last 2 months of my pregnancy. Luckily I was due June 7th so the weather cooperated :rofl: I so don't miss the cankles, but would do it all over again!

I'm only 5'1". While in med school I had a weight gain of 40 lbs and went from a size 0 in clothes to a size 10. Then thankfully I lost it when I started eating healthier and had the time to exercise (in residency). I was determined while pregnant to NOT gain more than 40 lbs (healthy for my height/weight was 28-40). It is really hard to see the scale go up after you've struggled to get to a healthy weight that you are comfortable with for sure! Difference is, you get a BABY out of this weight gain ;-)

Breastfeeding: LOVE the mommy and baby bonding time. Will really miss it when she stops :cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Rebekah women can request it for sure (hence the cases I've seen of over 3 minute delay in clamping): it is the responsibility of the professionals to review the pros and cons with them though. Standard is different too from one province to the next. Most of the studies I've reviewed on the subject in the medical literature, if done in controlled settings (i.e. 2 minute delay max) then no difference between early and late clamping.
> 
> Edit: did a quick search within the guidelines of the SOGC (Society of Obstetricians of Canada which also included midwives) and it appears to be standard in Canada that clamping of cord is delayed by 1-3 minutes, because of the reduced incidence of anemia etc (probably explains why we only see anemia if the fetus has a medical problem like hemolysis :wacko:)... The only indication for clamping faster than 1 minute is if the newborn needs rescusitation. So it does appear to be a Canadian-wide standard rather than centre-specific, which is good to know. I have the PDF of the guidelines of managing post-partum hemorrhage (which is where the recommendation is made for delaying cord clamping by 1-3 minutes) if you're interested!

Oh okay, so you guys ALREADY do delayed clamping between 1-3 minutes. Usually it stops pulsating between 3-4minutes, though I have heard cases where it was longer. Aha! So that's why you also have a low case of Iron deficiencies. We have quite an issue, hence the reason they shove it like made in similac,etc. 

For the record most American hospitals don't wait that long to cut the cord. It's VERY sad. If they did in my opinion, most babies would receive all the nutrients, oxygen, blood cells and stem cells they need to be on top health wise in their first several months though I've heard even after a year (though anything after the first year needs to be studied more :winkwink: )

I said earlier that the Dr. said it was like giving the child a phlebotomy. :rofl: My husband an RN corrected me it's LEBOTOMY. :dohh: :rofl: PHLEBOTOMY is as you already know extraction of blood. :lol:

Thank YOU!! I Really enjoyed our conversation and learning about the medical system there. As I said, I could NEVER be mad at discussing a topic that can share both the pro's and the con's. It hurts nobody to educate themselves and do the research so we are equipped with knowledge. 

In fact, with my past and the medical field here, I've had to become my own advocate. My concern though is not becoming too domineering and allowing professionals to also weigh in on their opinions because they have been around for awhile.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!!
> 
> Congrats Code on your baby boy!!! That is fantastic. Two boys in the group now. YAY!!!! I concur - Please stay on this thread for a while longer (Angela as well).
> 
> I for one have never and probably will never be a size 4 (or 2 for that matter LOL) and am looking to get back into a size 8 (because I danced for so long me at a size 8 looks like a 6 mainly because I have huge boobs and skinny legs). I have already reached the 200lb mark in this pregnancy...I cried a bit, but now I just look away when I get weighed. I am not going to worry about it as my Dr said that my weight gain was fine...though I am still astonished to look down and see my huge belly looking back. It really does take me by surprise sometimes...until I remember oh yeah...there is a baby in there .
> 
> Austin - so glad that your appointment with your peri went extremely well. It is nice to have a Dr. you can trust and talk to. Are you planning on breastfeeding or just pumping? I would think having triplets it would be hard to breastfeed. My SIL had twins and didn't breastfeed due to it being difficult, I can only imagine what it would be like with triplets -heck to hear several of my friends talk, it is difficult with one LOL.
> 
> Pablo like you, I was planning on doing P90x after the baby to try to lose some weight.However, it doesn't hurt to do some strength training now. JuneBug - thanks for the links to the workout DVD's. This is very helpful.
> 
> AFM - Not much going on with me. I have noticed that at the end of the day my ankles are starting to swell a little bit, which is normal. My stupid hands still swell at night - which is very annoying. I have about a week and 1 1/2 before I officially start my 3rd trimester - YIKES time is flying... After hearing about Angela and Terri's babies I am that much more excited to see my baby. I wish it were June already. Anyway, off to meetings as usual. I will check back later this afternoon.
> 
> Everyone else I didn't address personally, I hope that you having a good Thursday. Oh Rebekah - how is the eating going? Have you found anything that you WANT to eat yet?
> 
> Best,
> Steph

Oh my goodness it's been awful today. I've tried not to complain too much on this thread. :rofl: I'm feeling nausia pretty much from the time I get up to the time I go to bed now. I can't find A THING I actually like to eat so I've been doing the best to eat what's healthy for baby and I and like it. :lol: Soup is the thing I've had today with a special grilled cheese sandwich. 

I've told you all about my tipped uterus and how my son was lying on my bum, they found out this one is in the same spot. I feel as though I have a poll up my bum and like I have to poo literally every 15 minutes. Today when I woke up, I started and poo'd four times just in the morning and then once I ate, I had the trotts from 1pm until 5pm. I stayed upstairs resting for most of the day and am now downstairs. I'm trying to drink up alot of water and am wondering if I should get some electolytes in but have been afraid to drink it because I know babies can have an imbalance of electrolytes. 

I thought I would ask the perinatologist tomorrow and "hopefully" they'll check baby quickly to see if he or she is okay in the spot. I LITERALLY feel pressure at my lower back. :shrug:

So that issue is pretty much still the same, but as long as I'm nauscious, I'm praising God because I know it's all good. :happydance:


Oh by the way, I don't know where I missed it but I'm excited for Terri.:happydance: Yay on all the team blues!:happydance: Can't wait for them to have enough time to share their stories with us!! May God truely bless Terri, Angela and the boys as well as the rest of their families.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Mommy's Angel said:


> I'm trying to drink up alot of water and am wondering if I should get some electolytes in but have been afraid to drink it because I know babies can have an imbalance of electrolytes.

Hmmm, I didn't know that. I drink Gatorade all the time. Like every day. :shrug: Guess I will check with my Dr about it. now:blush:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to drink up alot of water and am wondering if I should get some electolytes in but have been afraid to drink it because I know babies can have an imbalance of electrolytes.
> 
> Hmmm, I didn't know that. I drink Gatorade all the time. Like every day. :shrug: Guess I will check with my Dr about it. now:blush:Click to expand...

I don't know that it's not okay to have, so I just wanted to check to be sure. Your alot farther along and I'm sure you would have noticed something by now, I'm assuming that it should be fine so don't get nervous. I just thought it should be checked out just in case.:winkwink: I'm a bit loopy:wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my goodness! A friend of mine just gave me some AWESOME websites to save on all kinds of baby gear and I wanted to share it with you ladies who will be shopping soon. I've been in AWE.

Albee Baby

baby cheapskate

baby steals


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep Rebekah, just checked our C-section video and Z's cord was clamped at 2 minutes, she was just held over my uterus on the operating room table until then :rofl: Weird I had never noticed the timing before even though I watched it about 100 times  And Nathan took about 50 photos, which corresponds with timing too :flower: 

Oh my, you've just opened a can of worms with potential shopping websites! Here are the ones I haunt daily:

www.mamabargains.com
www.babyhalfoff.com
www.ecobabybuys.com
www.babyheist.com
www.babysteals.com (which you had already mentioned)

I have gotten so much baby gear off these web sites, and amazing deals! They even have great maternity clothes on occasionally!

For anyone wanting to cloth diaper, the owner of this web-based company, Natasha, is amazing!!! It is Canadian, but orders to the US over $100 are shipped for free! We cloth diaper in case anyone wants to ask about that, I have done tons of research and tried different brands 

www.sogreenbaby.com

Oh and RE: babies. The analogy that I use to best describe them, lovingly of course, is that of a very efficient parasite. Even if the mom is puking constantly from horrible nausea and can't keep down much food, baby will steal from her what he/she needs to grow. There are of course the extreme of these cases called hyperemesis gravidarum where mom becomes so dehydrated that baby can also suffer, but this is a very small minority of women. So even if you're unable to keep down much, I can reassure you that no electrolyte imbalance will affect your little ones, as they will sponge out of you what THEY need. I have a prime example of this, which almost broke my heart but that's a whole other story. Essentially one of my patients with a genetic disease doesn't take care of herself at all: she smokes, drinks, and her only source of calories is pop and occasional pizza. She got pregnant (I was terrified of the outcome) and despite intensive counselling and follow-up, she was resistant to improving her diet or taking her medications. Lo and behold, she carried to term, and her baby was a healthy boy weighing 8 lbs (her BMI is 17), and this just proved to me how strong babies are and how well they can survive despite poor conditions...

My dear Rebekah, we are HERE to support you so please complain all you want! This is the place where you will find that sympathetic ear, because we all have or have had some issues with pregnancy that we need to vent :hugs: I was nauseated the entire time, and was on anti-puke meds plus popping soda crackers every 10 minutes for most of the pregnancy to not puke in front of patients so I completely sympathize!!!

OK back to DH I go, we will watch a few of our TV shows together tonight and enjoy a glass of wine :flower: So glad it's Friday tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Rebekah I forgot to mention, I also have a retroverted uterus (tipped backwards) so I know what you mean about the pressure! For me though I had the opposite problem, the weight of the uterus on my rectum was so much it caused blockage and severe constipation (can anyone say, *prune juice*!!!) the entire pregnancy. Yuck. I will never be able to drink another glass of prune juice again. Don't know what I'll do if we get pregnant again :-(


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Whew! I can't believe all that has happened in the last 72 hours. Feels like a literal lifetime has passed. We are just home from the hospital and I am going to need to try to catch up on rest for a day or so (wherever we can fit some in! :rofl:) before I can spend any major time catching up or posting our birth story (since at the moment I'm so tired I'm literally stuttering when I speak and can barely string sentences together), but I will definitely do so and HUGS to everyone in the meantime!

We're all still well. Baby is doing great and we have finally settled on his name - Ethan Daniel. :cloud9: The first name Ethan is the only one we both liked and could agree on :haha: and his middle name Daniel is hubby's first name. We knew we did not want to name him as a junior, but hubby was looking to have his name in the mix so we settled on that as his middle name. We finally have a name we are both happy with! :haha:

Sending many hugs to each of you and I hope all is well with all our graduates! Congrats to Titi, I saw your post go by and I am SO excited that we have another grad! 

Okay ladies, I'll be back on in the next couple days to catch up. Can't wait to read up on all the news! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh how fun! Thanks for sharing those websites. 

On the video front, I REALLY wish that were the standard in the U.S. At LEAST for one to three minutes. They're all so quick to cut the cord and get baby suctioned, etc. They forget or maybe aren't even educated on how important that extra cord blood is for THE BABY. The oxygen will still come from the placenta if they keep their hands off the baby for a few moments. I mean, if you need to, suction the baby on momma. 

Hopefully it's something that is starting to become a bit more common here. 

With Jackson Jeffrey I was planning to do the cloth diapering. In fact, I REALLY like the all in one diapering systems. I've been using this site to check them all out and compare price. The Diaper Pin Are you using all in ones? 

I also found when I was pregnant with Jackson, a do it yourself diaper sprayer tutorial. DIY Diaper Sprayer

Thank you so much for your kind comment. :hugs: I am not stopped up at all. The sickness is pretty intense though I don't toss my cookies. I'm going to ask the perinatologist to check out my issue and make sure everything is okay. I've heard of most women having constipation, but not too many with my issue of feeling as though I have to poo every 15 minutes. I'm not sure if the trotts are a part of the "sickness" for me today or what. All I know is I'm feeling pretty awful today. Dougs pulling an all nighter so he can be with me tomorrow. I'm feeling kinda needy. :rofl: It'll be nice to have him home for the appointment and then for the evening and weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Whew! I can't believe all that has happened in the last 72 hours. Feels like a literal lifetime has passed. We are just home from the hospital and I am going to need to try to catch up on rest for a day or so (wherever we can fit some in! :rofl:) before I can spend any major time catching up or posting our birth story (since at the moment I'm so tired I'm literally stuttering when I speak and can barely string sentences together), but I will definitely do so and HUGS to everyone in the meantime!
> 
> We're all still well. Baby is doing great and we have finally settled on his name - Ethan Daniel. :cloud9: The first name Ethan is the only one we both liked and could agree on :haha: and his middle name Daniel is hubby's first name. We knew we did not want to name him as a junior, but hubby was looking to have his name in the mix so we settled on that as his middle name. We finally have a name we are both happy with! :haha:
> 
> Sending many hugs to each of you and I hope all is well with all our graduates! Congrats to Titi, I saw your post go by and I am SO excited that we have another grad!
> 
> Okay ladies, I'll be back on in the next couple days to catch up. Can't wait to read up on all the news! :hugs::hugs:

WTG momma :hugs::kiss: Get some rest and we'll see ya when your ready to post. Congrats to you all again on little Ethan. Thank goodness he has a name. :lol: :winkwink::flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah - 

Just a quick post because I saw your note about the GI/bowel pressure - I just wanted to say that what you are describing - that constant need or urgency that feels like you desperately need to have a BM - is EXACTLY what hit me about 2 hours after I posted how bored I was in the induction process (HA! That was a great joke on me, because the boredom sure did not last long!!) For the rest of my labor I really struggled with that sensation, because that pressure and the urgency sensation only got worse as the labor progressed and baby descended to be born. I was literally about to crack up and was in tears for the last few hours, as the pressure just got worse and worse. And what sort of caused me to lose it was when I figured out that the epidural (which was otherwise a Godsend) could not touch that kind of pressure (Which for me was PAIN, not just pressure) - the epi only dulls pain, not pressure receptors. The nurses kept saying that to me and it was NOT helpful to hear :growlmad: It got so bad that the doctor could tell it was taking too much out of me, and she said she would either get anesthesia down there to get me more comfortable, or I could start trying to push (with the caveat that it might still be several hours). And thankfully, the pushing actually helped because that sort of gave me a way to push back against the pain. And happily, little guy was born after only 1 hour of pushing, so it got better from there on out. 

But I TOTALLY understand how you are miserable with it because I was just in tears from that sensation. I now think that what I was actually feeling, with those couple of episodes of what I thought was just bad constipation and/or a GI bug, was actually real contractions. It all makes much more sense now, because I have been told I have a tilted uterus as well. I think each of those early labor contractions were pressing on that same set of nerves and causing all the symptoms I thought were just GI upset. 

:hugs: my friend and hang in there. The nausea will get better and the symptoms will settle a bit more soon!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my goodness. HAD YOU CALLED ME during that. :rofl: I could have told you that the ONLY way to deal with that darn pain is accupressure. I had Doug press his knuckle to my lower back. That was the reason I kept pretty sane. So you had back labor then?? 

It's good to know it'll get better. I heard someone in one of the forums say she had it throughout her WHOLE pregnancy. I can't remember if it was in here or another forum. 

The good thing is that I have the next book in my Elm Creek Quilt series by Jennifer Chiaverini. It seems as though I've been reading those books through specific moments in my life. I started the first book while pregnant with Jackson. In each book I've signed my name and whatever milestone was going on in my life. It seems as though much of the books have my pregnancy with Jackson, the grief and loss, the healing and now this one..full circle to pregnant again. I'm friends with the author, Jennifer, on facebook and she's a great person not to mention Author. She has two more books coming out this spring so it will keep me busy during sickness and other milestones.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!

Angela, so excited to read you!!! And love the name :cloud9: Can't wait to hear more details but priority is for mom to rest up!

Rebekah so sorry you feel icky still today :-( For me the constant nausea was really annoying, I didn't mind the puking (well, while at home and when convenient of course) because it made the nausea better for an hour or so. I really hope your nausea ends with your first trimester!!! 

Yep Angela, early labour does sometimes include signs that are suggestive of a GI bug! Mine did: I all of a sudden "unblocked" and did not require prune juice for the 2 days before she was born! Body's way of getting ready, although not pleasant at all!

RE: cloth diapers. I really though I'd prefer the all in ones (and one sizes so that they grow with baby), but I discovered the benefits of pocket diapers too, so now we have a mix of AMP's and Bum Genius Organic All-in-Ones. The all-in-ones don't last all night, or more than 3 hours for that matter, so we tend to use them during the day. The pockets are great because you can stuff extra absorbant inserts or extra inserts if baby sleeps longer than 3 hour stretches. Our 9 month old lasts all night (7:30PM to 7AM) in her AMP Duo one sizes with a 3 layer hemp insert (folded in 3 so 9 layers thick). https://www.sogreenbaby.com/product/amp-one-size-duo
https://www.sogreenbaby.com/product/bumgenius-elemental-one-size-all-one-cloth-diaper-restocked

The other issue: the idea of one-sizes is great, since they claim baby can wear them from birth to potty training. And this is true as long as baby weighs around 9-10 lbs at birth, otherwise their little legs are not chubby enough to prevent leaks. We bought 18 AMP Duo size small https://www.sogreenbaby.com/product/amp-duo-pocket-diaper since we knew Z wouldn't be a huge baby, and she wore these until she hit 10 lbs and we could put her in the one-size ones 

We bought a mini-shower spray for next to the toilet for $28, it works great! Actually breast milk poo is wonderful, we didn't wash it off the diaper and it's too liquidy for liners to work so it just came off beautifully in the wash. Once we started solids, liners work wonderfully, you just get the biodegradable ones and flush them down the toilet then spray off residual poo with the shower spray. Now she mostly poos on her potty so we have very little poo in diapers to deal with (think I've changed/cleaned one poopy diaper in the last month). 

So much more to say about cloth diapers: detergent to use, spray to minimize odours, specific bum creams to use to not damage them, etc... But I won't bore you with details, if you want to know more just ask! 

OK off to my clinic now, happy FRIDAY everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Angela - congrats again and hope you enjoying your time at home now with your little one.

Rebekah- sorry about the nausea. I am having it too and so early on. I am afraid to go out of my office at work for fear I'll throw up. And the ladies too
is one flight up. It is ridiculous.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hope all you ladies are having a great day! :flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Happy Friday!

Welcome to the world, Ethan Daniel! Great name, Angela.... so glad to hear you are both doing well!! 

Looking forward to hearing how Terri is doing!

Junebug - congrats to you for the cloth diapers! I have NO idea how they even work... I have never changed a diaper in my life! Scary, huh? God sure has a great sense of humor... guess it will be trial by fire for me! :) I am intrigued by the idea... especially with triplets, I cannot imagine how many diapers... on a daily basis! The cost $$$ and to the environment... I'm not a hippy chick by any means, but I do realize disposables are a big problem... Definitely an issue that merits discussion...

Sunshine - I hear ya on the weight loss... I have on a pair of cute maternity capri jeans today & realized something as I was getting ready... The bigger our bellies get, the smaller our legs will look in jeans... YAY - Bring on the belly! :) Now, shorts are another story... :dohh:

Steph - on Bfing... again, for me its kinda like the diapers... NEVER even have really thought about it... I was def planning to learn about it and try with one... with trips, I just don't know how the logistics work :) I mean, 2 boobs, 3 babies... I guess you alternate - one with a bottle? I can already see that DH & I will likely become obsessive about FAIRNESS... we are already like that with the fur babies! :)

MA - So sorry to hear your MS is still so hard and then the gastro issues on top of that! I sure hope you can start to get some relief soon! Grilled cheese sandwiches rock, don't they? 

Hope everyone else is having a fine Friday... DH is off to CA for a business trip again... :( but he will be back late, late tonight... Its just funny as he NEVER traveled that much before... We are hoping to get the yard in shape & clear out all the dead stuff... Spring is just around the corner in Texas! Which will make way for those 100+ temps in the summer! Yay! Not. 

We are having dinner with some dear friends on Sat... and are planning to spill the beans! DH remarked the other night that it isn't quite as real, because we haven't told anyone. I agree. We have agreed that right now our announcement is that we are pregnant. Period. Until we know results of testing and how things will turn out, we just don't feel comfortable sharing the multiples news yet... I wish we could. But should make for a fun evening! Happy weekend to all!

PS - Junebug, you made me sigh.... "a glass of wine".... how I miss thee! :)


----------



## AustinGurrl

Welcome Titi!!!! So excited to hear your news!!!! :) :) :)
Did you have your blood test yet?


----------



## Tititimes2

AustinGurrl said:


> Welcome Titi!!!! So excited to hear your news!!!! :) :) :)
> Did you have your blood test yet?

Hi, AustinGurrl! :shrug: Had them this morning so I am anxiously awaiting the afternoon call from the FS office to get the results. Progesterone, estrogen, TSH and beta. Still alot of praying going on. Then back in Monday for the same round of tests and then 3/14 for a sonogram. 

Will let you know!


----------



## sunshine71

LOVE the name Ethan Daniel, Rottpaw! I wish you nothing but happiness (and, perhaps, some sleep) as you bond with your new little boy. :flower:

Have fun telling your friends tomorrow, Austin! We're telling one couple that we're good friends with next weekend, but I think we'll wait for another week or so after that before we make it common knowledge. Can't wait! 

Okay, ladies - I'm in slight panic mode. I've been having mild lower back pain all morning, almost like when you move wrong and get a spasm. Only it's extremely mild. Has anyone else felt this towards the end of the 1st trimester? I'm trying to figure out if it's normal or if I should call my OB (I was just there yesterday afternoon, and we heard a good heart beat). But she WAS poking around in there, so I'm wondering if this is in response to that?

Am I being paranoid?


----------



## sunshine71

Hey, Titi - we must have been posting at the same time...

Good luck with the results - keep us posted!


----------



## pablo797

Good Friday Morning!!!

Wow can't believe how much has happened in the last 24 hours! I had 3 pages to catch up on!

Frist, Angela yehhhhh so happy for you, DH and little Ethan. Love the name! So good to hear you are well. Can't wait for the whole birth story!

junebug, thanks so much for the workout DVD web site! I feel as if some strength training will really help my body feel better and recover faster after. Placenta family dinner??? Yuck!!

sunshine, I had to really limit my reading of some other threads because I got too freaked out by the horror stories. You start to forget people have healthy full term pregnancies. Limit your access! 

Missmuffet, I will never be a size 2 or 4 either. I am 5'8" and currently a size 10. I am happiest when i'm a size 8. Congrads to almost getting to the third trimester! So awesome! How are you feeling? 

ma, no one knows better than we do what you're going through! I never did puke, wish I had, just bad nausea. I am sorry about the poops. I had the opposite problem, though not as bad as others and now that i'm able to eat healthier again seem pretty normal. According to my books, every woman is diffeerent so don't stress too much, but since you have an appt. with the doc I would check it out just in case. 

AFM, well I screwed up . . . Showed up at the doc office yesterday and found out my appt is today. I felt stupid! So not much to tell other than i'm almost out of regular pants. I can fit into the pair of jeans i'm wearing now, but I think next week will be the last. All other pants require the belly band. I was really hoping to make it another two weeks until 16 weeks, but I don't think that's realistic. Going down to denver this weekend, will hit old navy while there. 

BTW, thanks for all the great web sites everyone! I am thinking cloth diapers as well after seeing a friend use them with her twins. I will get the brand name. They came in all these different colors! Too cute!


----------



## pablo797

crap it takes me so long to post that others post at the same time . . . 

titti, yea on blood work, with all your symptoms i'm sure everything is going to be great!!

austin, it's fun to tell friends, we're finally telling people, just told my mother in law last night!!

sunshine, if your worried, call the OB. If they tell you it's nothing then at least you know. That way you've covered your bases. 

it's snowing today . . . I'm ready for summer!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! Thank you for all the well wishes and love!

Sorry to keep dropping in without reading back; we are still in survival mode LOL. But here is a cute pic we took this morning - here's our little guy! 

Hugs and more news soon, I promise!
 



Attached Files:







Ethan and Daddy.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sunshine71

Rottpaw, he is - hands down - the most beautiful newborn I've ever seen!! It's amazing how much he looks like his 3D pic, too...

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Tititimes2

rottpaw said:


> Hi ladies! Thank you for all the well wishes and love!
> 
> Sorry to keep dropping in without reading back; we are still in survival mode LOL. But here is a cute pic we took this morning - here's our little guy!
> 
> Hugs and more news soon, I promise!

He is such a sweeheart!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela  YAY on choosing a name. I absolutely love it!!!! And he is ADORABLE. Thank you so much for the photo. I hope that you are still getting some rest. 

June  Thanks for the additional shopping websites!

Austin  Have fun telling your friends. It is always so cool to tell people of your pregnancy and it definitely makes it more real to tell people. I still have to say to myselfI AM PREGNANT everyday, because it seems so surreal.

Titi  Good luck with your tests!

Sunshine  You probably have pulled something in your back or twisted the wrong way. That happens to me often. However, it doesnt hurt to call your Dr. 

Pablo  Ha ha on going to the Dr on the wrong day! As you get further along, your pregnancy memory only gets worse. Check that the Old Navy you are going to has a Maternity section because not all of them do. Have fun shopping for clothes. I think I was about 16-18 weeks when I bought my first Maternity clothes but the weeks prior to that I had started to wear my hubbys jeans (I still wear his shirts sometimes  like today I work for the Walt Disney Company and try to wear Disney Paraphernalia every Friday, but my shirts no longer fit &#61516;). 

MA  The nausea will get better. I do understand about the pooing. When I was small I used to get constipated very easily. Since being pregnant, the opposite has happened. Perhaps it is the prenatal pills

AFM  FINALLY my hubby felt the baby kick!! Last night she was moving around a LOT and my hubby put his hand on my belly and felt our daughter kick a few times! He even saw my belly move where she was kicking. I was so happy that I almost cried. Anyway, I am late for a meeting, but will check back soon!

Have a great Friday!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Tititimes2

Breathing a BIG sigh of relief ladies. Just got my blood tests results for 4w 1 day and they are all really good :thumbup::

Beta: 198
TSH: 2.72 (was at 4 last week & should be less than 3)
Prog: 40 

I feel like I have gotten past 1 more milestone. Counting my blessings today for sure.


----------



## Vivienne

Tititimes2 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a couple of weeks. Can't believe it but I believe I have officially graduated with a faint but definitely there :bfp: on a FRER test! DH sees it. My sister sees it and says that is exactly what her FRER test looked like with my 4 yr old nephew early on in her pregnancy. So I guess I am not going nuts.
> 
> I am so happy but sooo nervous because of my history. I so hope this is my sticky bean!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> ok me again . .
> 
> got test results negative for downs and the other thing they tested for!! Yeh such a load off. Nurse said he was ushually really good at giving test results,didn't know why he hadn't called yet. Maybe he wanted to tell me in person so he could sell me some hats! Anyhoo, thought i'd share. Yehhh doing my own little happy dance.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
It is such a relief isn't it!!


----------



## Vivienne

rottpaw said:


> Hey ladies more details soon as typing with one hand on iPod but all is well baby here and we are both well! Details to follow!
> 
> :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Waahoo!!!


----------



## Vivienne

Rottpaw he is just the cutest lil button! He is gonna be a handsome man!!


----------



## rottpaw

sunshine71 said:


> Rottpaw, he is - hands down - the most beautiful newborn I've ever seen!! It's amazing how much he looks like his 3D pic, too...
> 
> Thank you for posting!

Thank you girls! :cloud9: 

And Sunshine, it's been so funny, several people have been surprised that he was delivered naturally; everyone thinks he was a section because his head was not misshapen at all. My mom immediately said "that's the most perfect newborn I've ever seen; they rarely come out looking like that!" LOL We of course think he's gorgeous! But I am sure we are just a little biased! :haha: 

I too think that he looks EXACTLY like his 3D. In fact, the expression in his 3D photo is one that he wears often when he sleeps, and I recognize a lot of his other expressions from our 3D session. Very cool!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Hi ladies! Thank you for all the well wishes and love!
> 
> Sorry to keep dropping in without reading back; we are still in survival mode LOL. But here is a cute pic we took this morning - here's our little guy!
> 
> Hugs and more news soon, I promise!

Oh my gosh, he's SO cute! What was his weight and height? He looks like he came out holding a sub in one hand and a football in another. :cloud9::happydance::flower:

He's VERY cute!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, I had my appointment with the perinatologist. She was very kinda and compassionate.

So, I'm a bit hesitant at the plan she's set forth for me, and I'm praying that this will be enough to prevent another loss and not wait too darn long before actually putting things in to play.

First of all, baby is doing well. Heart Rate is 176. I'm having nausea and the baby is literally at my bum and it's causing me to have a bm every 15 to 30 minutes. It feels awful. 

As far as the plan, she said that with my last pregnancy there was no Incompetant Cervix showing at the time throughout my pregnancy. She said this is a case that's in her words "unique". She said what does show up is the issue of inflammation. I lost my mucus plug on the highway and then the nurse practitioner overlooked the chronic BV I had at the time. We know that the BV infected the cervix area where there was no mucus plug to protect. NOW, I DID feel like baby was waving through my vagina. We're unsure if that was actually IC because she said there were no signs of my cervix showing IC.

What she said she wanted to do is for the next several weeks, she wants to measure the cervix and watch it closely. She said she wanted to start Progesterone shots week 16 and then depending on the measurements, she said she would place the cerclage in at 16 to 20 weeks. 

From everything I've heard in here, it's more beneficial to place the cerclage in as PREVENTATIVE 14 wks or sooner.

I lost my son at 22wks, but she's not so sure it was IC and says I really don't have a history of showing it. So I don't know what to think of it all


I'm pretty sick. The nausea is BAD, but the poo'ing is awful. I'm talking every 15 to 30 minutes and since yesterday at 1pm, it's loose (sorry for the tmi) I'm nauseated and it seems when I eat the past two days, I poop it right out. I just feel sick all the way around. The past twenty four hours I've been pretty much in bed resting with exception to going to the perinatologist. I think if this keeps up more than the weekend, we'll go back and have it checked out. 

I was offered drugs for the nausea, but I don't want to take too many drugs.

Right now, Doug has me on the BRAT diet. I'm having rice and Wanton soup.

Saw baby quickly. Doing well and heart rate is 176


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Thank you for all the well wishes and love!
> 
> Sorry to keep dropping in without reading back; we are still in survival mode LOL. But here is a cute pic we took this morning - here's our little guy!
> 
> Hugs and more news soon, I promise!
> 
> Oh my gosh, he's SO cute! What was his weight and height? He looks like he came out holding a sub in one hand and a football in another. :cloud9::happydance::flower:
> 
> He's VERY cute!Click to expand...


Thank you! He was 7.5lbs and 20.75 inches. The height explained a LOT, as the last month I could never even sit up straight! Had to lean backward all the time just to breathe! 

The good news was, not only was he perfectly healthy and ready to come out (even 2 weeks early) he was NOT the 9lbs they had told us to expect, or we might never have been able to deliver vaginally. Whew! :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies, I want to at least try to catch up a little! I miss knowing what's going on with everyone and I hope all is well! 

Rebekah, I am still SO sorry about the bowel pressure issues with the pregancy. After my labor I have *absolute *sympathy for anyone who has to feel that for even 5 minutes, let alone days. Have they said if they think it will get better as your uterus expands upward? I'm hoping that will help relieve some of the pressure for you. Did you have the same issue this early with Jackson? And I know it can't be easy when you are already dealing with the nausea. HUGE hugs to you! I will keep you in my prayers!

Austin, so glad all is still well and I can totally understand just telling everyone you are pregnant for now, without getting into specifics. But I believe all will be well with all your little ones and we are SO excited for you guys! 

Sunshine, I would not worry too much about the back pain - I had some of that too, along with many other random pains. I have to say that if I had a nickel for every minute I spent worrying while I was pregnant, I would have a mint by now. I worried over absolutely every single ache and pain and they all turned out to be perfectly normal. I asked my doctor and several friends and the general consensus was most any ache or pain is probably normal (and be aware, they will change as you go along - just so you won't be bored LOL!) as long as you're not seeing blood 

Anna - sounds like all is well with you and enjoy shopping for maternity clothes! My husband never could stop calling them "pregnancy pants." :rofl: I kept smacking him every time he would say that, as it just sounded tacky LOL! I too had to start shopping for maternity clothes in earnest by about 14 weeks. 

Titi - I am so glad all is well with the blood results! Those numbers look great! Congrats and now you can relax and enjoy the weekend!

Steph - LOL I wish I could get some sleep! But at least tomorrow and Sunday we don't have to go anywhere or really do much of anything except rest up and take care of the little guy. So hopefully we can get a few hours sleep tonight and then just nap a lot this weekend. And I'm SO glad your hubby was able to feel those kicks! It's such a neat feeling to see them connect with their little ones! 

Viv how is everything going with you honey? Are you feeling okay these days?

Okay ladies, I've got half an hour till there's more breastfeeding torment (sigh) but the good news is the milk is coming in. Pray for me that I can keep up with this little pumpkin's appetite, because even our pediatrician remarked that I must be SO sore when she felt his sucking ability today! I really REALLY want to BF and so I am determined to keep up with it, but really have to push myself through the discomfort when the munchkin latches on. He's STRONG! 

:Hugs: all!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Okay ladies, I want to at least try to catch up a little! I miss knowing what's going on with everyone and I hope all is well!
> 
> Rebekah, I am still SO sorry about the bowel pressure issues with the pregancy. After my labor I have *absolute *sympathy for anyone who has to feel that for even 5 minutes, let alone days. Have they said if they think it will get better as your uterus expands upward? I'm hoping that will help relieve some of the pressure for you. Did you have the same issue this early with Jackson? And I know it can't be easy when you are already dealing with the nausea. HUGE hugs to you! I will keep you in my prayers!
> 
> Austin, so glad all is still well and I can totally understand just telling everyone you are pregnant for now, without getting into specifics. But I believe all will be well with all your little ones and we are SO excited for you guys!
> 
> Sunshine, I would not worry too much about the back pain - I had some of that too, along with many other random pains. I have to say that if I had a nickel for every minute I spent worrying while I was pregnant, I would have a mint by now. I worried over absolutely every single ache and pain and they all turned out to be perfectly normal. I asked my doctor and several friends and the general consensus was most any ache or pain is probably normal (and be aware, they will change as you go along - just so you won't be bored LOL!) as long as you're not seeing blood
> 
> Anna - sounds like all is well with you and enjoy shopping for maternity clothes! My husband never could stop calling them "pregnancy pants." :rofl: I kept smacking him every time he would say that, as it just sounded tacky LOL! I too had to start shopping for maternity clothes in earnest by about 14 weeks.
> 
> Titi - I am so glad all is well with the blood results! Those numbers look great! Congrats and now you can relax and enjoy the weekend!
> 
> Steph - LOL I wish I could get some sleep! But at least tomorrow and Sunday we don't have to go anywhere or really do much of anything except rest up and take care of the little guy. So hopefully we can get a few hours sleep tonight and then just nap a lot this weekend. And I'm SO glad your hubby was able to feel those kicks! It's such a neat feeling to see them connect with their little ones!
> 
> Viv how is everything going with you honey? Are you feeling okay these days?
> 
> Okay ladies, I've got half an hour till there's more breastfeeding torment (sigh) but the good news is the milk is coming in. Pray for me that I can keep up with this little pumpkin's appetite, because even our pediatrician remarked that I must be SO sore when she felt his sucking ability today! I really REALLY want to BF and so I am determined to keep up with it, but really have to push myself through the discomfort when the munchkin latches on. He's STRONG!
> 
> :Hugs: all!!

Thank you. After Doug got me the rice, I felt like a new woman. I'm hoping this will be the trick. She never said what she thought about the issue. I'm hoping it's something that will go away over time. Jackson was in the same spot but I never felt as intense nausea nor did I feel anything more than a feeling like I had a pole up my rump. :rofl: This time is SO different. :wacko: I can deal with the nausea alone, combined with the bm issue it's just awful. I RARELY throw up when I get sick, I usually have the trotts and the nauseated feeling so I'm wondering if it's just my way of expelling :shrug: I can tell you that it's hard to sit at the moment. I feel a bit raw.

I keep hearing everyone talk about having the opposite problem. This is a tad annoying as I just feel SO SICK with both.

As for breastfeeding, I've heard having one beer a day helps mom produce more milk. I also have heard Utter Cream which can be found in an old tymer green tin can at your pharmacy works wonders and so does leaving cabbage leaves on your breasts when your not bf'ing. Make sure they're cool. Its supposed to soothe the breast and help with mastitis.:winkwink:

Oh, he wasn't as big as I thought when they were so concerned. He's TALL though. Who's side does the height come from? Your lucky he didn't kick ya in the bum. :rofl:

Glad your doing well darlin:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rottpaw - Ethan is just beautiful! And I agree, absolutely perfectly shaped head! So - you are both home? Good luck with bfing!! AND getting a few hours of much needed sleep! Good job, girl!!! :)

MA - Man, that sounds just awful, hon! Glad the rice helped you feel better, sounds like you've got a great "nurse" taking care of you! WTG, hubby! Sounds like that is good news from the peri re: your cervix, right? I wish she was able to tell you something more, but very glad you found her to be helpful and compassionate. Hoping you start to feel better over the weekend. 

Titi - Congrats on the numbers!!! It seemed like the wait in between my weekly blood tests was forever, but it does pass ... just rather slowly, dang it! I hope you enjoy your weekend and get to celebrate!! 

FYI - on the maternity clothes front... I actually found a cute dress & top at Kohl's the other day... I didn't even know they carried any. Evidently they carry an offset of the "Motherhood" stores (slightly less $$ than Pea in the Pod)... But everything at Kohl's is always "on sale"... lol... so dress was $30 & tops were $20-ish... and not too bad looking, either.

DH getting home from CA tonight... I am trying to stay up, but am having a hard time getting to 11pm lately... lol... 'Night all! :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Austin - wow, good prices on maternity clothes. I love Kohls. I didn't know they had maternity either. I suspect with 3 little ones, you will need a whole new wardrobe soon! Happy shopping.

rottpaw- good luck with the BFing. My sistertold me long ago how tough it can be but also said it was worth all the pain for her little ones and the bonding experience. Sounds like Ethan is a strong little man :haha: and that is great news.

Rebekah- so sorry to hear about the gastro issues. I know that raw feeling and the sense of urgency to go. I have suffered with irritable bowel syndrome most of my life and it can be horrible. Must be genetic b/c both my mother and sister have it. It is already causing me alot of pain these past two weeks. I hope this is only temporary for you. At least you are home and can deal with it in privacy. I can't tell you what a nightmare it is when I have this issue and MS at work.

AFM- tryng not to stress and to deal with a new groin pain that had reared its ugly head in the last 24 hours. it is only on the left side and gets a little better if I lie flat. It comes and goes but all else is well. I also noticed my left leg going numb yesterday after I was sitting for a long time. That was a first but after I got up it eventually went away. Alot of new things happening in my body. But guess that will continue- as long as the little one is ok!

Hope everyone is doing well :flower: 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## codegirl

Sorry ladies but I just can't catch up.

Just wanted to jump in and tell you all about the safe arrive of Eric James on march 2nd @ 3:00pm weighing in at 7lbs 14oz. Birth was a wild ride (in a good way) and we are all home and doing great.

Big E is being an amazing big brother and little e is doing his job by eating like a trouper and pooping up a storm :haha:

Hoping to have my birth story posted later.

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Terri, congrats again hunny!!!

Angela, the only thing I felt helped me with the BF'ing is lansinoh cream (or other nipple cream safe for baby) after EVERY feed. I did get a bit of cracking and bleeding, but just kept on nursing through it. If you have any problems, see a lactation consultant!!!! The first 2 weeks are tough, but I promise it gets better. Z's latch was also incredibly strong from day 1. 

Rebekah, I really hope things get better after first tri! The drugs for nausea are perfectly safe, and I would have lost it had it not been for them. So glad to hear the BRAT diet is helping!!! As for the perinatologist, it does sound like she's really comprehensive in her assessment. When is your next appointment with her? If you're not comfortable with the plan, PLEASE bring it up with her hun!!!

Need to run, have a lot to do. Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you girls! We are hanging in with the bf'ing and i am trying to keep the faith it gets better lol! 

Terri YAY and welcome Eric!! I totally understand the exhaustion and am in the same boat! Take your time and just share when you can. I am going to have to work on my birth story in short sections cause i can't type that much at the moment lol!

CJ - how long does the breast engorgement last? It has been worse than the nipple tenderness! Eeek!

MA - the height gene runs on both sides of our family so it will be interesting to see how big Ethan gets! He definitely did kick me just about EVERYWHERE :rofl: but now that I see how strong he was right from birth, it makes sense. He can already almost control his head movements (doc said he can start tummy time immediately lol) so i get it now why some of his movements were so strong before birth.

Austin yep we are home! And thank God because it is impossible to get any rest in the hospital! 

Okay girls I am off for a nap. Hugs!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Angela I know what you mean! The bad engorgement for me was day 3 to day 5. Warm compresses saved me, I slept with warmed bean bags on both boobs. DON'T express extra milk though because your boobs will think that you need to make more and the problem will get worse. If you're really suffering, just squeeze a tad out of each (like 10 drops) - which I did have to do. HUGS, sounds like you're doing great!!! You're definitely making enough milk to nurse that hungry boy of yours, just keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies. Angela, it all makes sense now with all the movement. Can't believe he can start belly time ALREADY! I'm a shorty so it will be interesting to see who's height our child gets.

Junebug, our next appointment is in two weeks. I had my hemoglobin A1C done, my thyroid and something else I can't rememeber.

Titi, I couldn't deal with this on a DAILY basis. It must be pretty hard with IBS. 

Today wasn't as many times to the bathroom. We made it to do our taxes, went to breakfast where I had toast and applesauce while I watched my husband eat a meal of luxery.:lol: 

I wanted to check out rugs for the babies room so we made it to two more stores with no luck...went home, took a shower and went to bed again. I woke up finally feeling refreshed. I am still nauseated but thank goodness that persistent issue with the trotts and my back aren't as intense. 

If it doesn't get better after tomorrow, Doug wants me to call the office and have them write an order for tests on a "sample". Gross! How mortifying! I've had this really bad since Thursday. Lost 3 lbs in two days at the weigh in on Friday. I can't imagine how much more I've lost. At any rate, today is a little better, so hopefully in the next few days things will look up.

Doug wonders if like Angela said, it's my uterus growing and putting pressure on the bowels. I can't believe I'm actually talking about this. 

Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah honey please don't be afraid to talk about it. That feeling was by far the worst pain I had during LABOR! I can't imagine trying to deal with it from first tri. :hugs: Definitely keep discussing with your docs till they find a solution. Don't give up till thy get you some relief!


----------



## Tititimes2

codegirl said:


> Sorry ladies but I just can't catch up.
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and tell you all about the safe arrive of Eric James on march 2nd @ 3:00pm weighing in at 7lbs 14oz. Birth was a wild ride (in a good way) and we are all home and doing great.
> 
> Big E is being an amazing big brother and little e is doing his job by eating like a trouper and pooping up a storm :haha:
> 
> Hoping to have my birth story posted later.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!

Oh, how great! Congrats!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Codegirl! Congrats. So glad to hear about the good news little momma! Keep us updated when you can.


----------



## pablo797

Good Sunday Evening Ladies!!

Codegirl, so sweet, so happy you and baby are doing well!!

Rottpaw, how sweet is your little guy! Damn he's cute. How are you doing? Tired? Probably a stupid question. 

MA, so sorry for all your discomfort!! Sounds awful!! I have to say that the progesterone is probably making your morning sickness worse. When I got my progesterone cream, the side effects listed read like a complete summary of my MS symptoms. I know it's necessary, but I bet your normal MS symptoms are being heightened by the progesterone supplements. Hope you feel better!!

Vivienne, how are you?? Good to see your smiling face!

Titti, so glad the numbers were good. We all know how nerve racking that can be. Scan soon???

Junebug, Sunshine and Austin :hi::hi:

AFM, well doctor appt went well on Friday. I've gained 6 lbs. so far, but feel ok about that given my need for cheese burgers, pizza and Chinese food during the first trimester!! Also clarified test results. The blood test they did tells you if the mother carries and genetic predisposition for downs and some other things. Turns out I'm normal. So my chances of carrying a baby with downs is the same as anyone else. They did not say if that meant the general population or women over 35. Anyway, clarified things as I was a little confused before. But I still feel better. I remember Rottpaw feeling pressured to have an amnio even though she didn't want one. I'm having a different issue. I really want one, but everyone seems to be pushing me to the opposite. I will call on Monday and try and figure out how to schedule it. Broke down today and went to Target and bought some maternity pants. The thought of putting on my old jeans is making me cringe, so I bit the bullet. Good news is that the 75% off rack was full of maternity stuff so I got three pairs of pants at $7.50 a pair!! I feel like a super shopper. So I have my compfy pants now and am excited not to be uncomfortable anymore!! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Anna! I do think he is adorable but I am biased! :hugs:

Yes, super tired. The whole nursing and pumping routine is running me ragged as I seem to have ton a of milk judging by my boob pain :rofl: but only like 10 ml comes out at a time when I pump. No idea if babyb is getting more or less than thatbwhen he nurses so it is frustrating. I am five full days past birth so seems like milk should be overflowing by now. Sigh :shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Good Sunday Evening Ladies!!
> 
> Codegirl, so sweet, so happy you and baby are doing well!!
> 
> Rottpaw, how sweet is your little guy! Damn he's cute. How are you doing? Tired? Probably a stupid question.
> 
> MA, so sorry for all your discomfort!! Sounds awful!! I have to say that the progesterone is probably making your morning sickness worse. When I got my progesterone cream, the side effects listed read like a complete summary of my MS symptoms. I know it's necessary, but I bet your normal MS symptoms are being heightened by the progesterone supplements. Hope you feel better!!
> 
> Vivienne, how are you?? Good to see your smiling face!
> 
> Titti, so glad the numbers were good. We all know how nerve racking that can be. Scan soon???
> 
> Junebug, Sunshine and Austin :hi::hi:
> 
> AFM, well doctor appt went well on Friday. I've gained 6 lbs. so far, but feel ok about that given my need for cheese burgers, pizza and Chinese food during the first trimester!! Also clarified test results. The blood test they did tells you if the mother carries and genetic predisposition for downs and some other things. Turns out I'm normal. So my chances of carrying a baby with downs is the same as anyone else. They did not say if that meant the general population or women over 35. Anyway, clarified things as I was a little confused before. But I still feel better. I remember Rottpaw feeling pressured to have an amnio even though she didn't want one. I'm having a different issue. I really want one, but everyone seems to be pushing me to the opposite. I will call on Monday and try and figure out how to schedule it. Broke down today and went to Target and bought some maternity pants. The thought of putting on my old jeans is making me cringe, so I bit the bullet. Good news is that the 75% off rack was full of maternity stuff so I got three pairs of pants at $7.50 a pair!! I feel like a super shopper. So I have my compfy pants now and am excited not to be uncomfortable anymore!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend!!! Anna

Anna, I'm not on progesterone yet. :cry: I'll be on the potent stuff. THE SHOTS on wk 16. I've heard the progesterone can make you sick. I don't know what I'll do if I'm like this for the rest of my pregnancy.

I was okay enough to GET to church (in a snowstorm of course) and then once there, I ended up on the toilet for half the sermon with the trotts :rofl: I had doug leave right away. We went to the stupid grocery store that was PACKED and some 60 year old guy hit on his horn because he wanted Doug out of his way to back up out of his parking spot. There was a car ahead of us and two other cars pulling out. There was NO WAY for us to move....so hotheaded me got outa the car and told him to "not get his panty's in a tight wad" then told him children act more like men then he did. He called me an A-hole and threaten to run me over. 

Doug was PISSED at me. I've never seen him so mad!! He said I put both me and the baby at risk and I was NEVER to do that again while pregnant or otherwise.:nope::cry: 

Then I found myself ducking carts from people trying to hit each other in the hip. Keep in mind this grocery store is a bunch of people who live with silver spoons and have no idea what it's like to wait or have someone tell them NO!:wacko:

I fell to tears in the car and told Doug I was NEVER going to the store again on weekends and may even hide in the house until October because I'm less likely to piss someone off. :lol: I'm not really in the greatest of moods for idiots these days. Especially feeling so sick.

I must say I DID feel pretty stupid and even like an unfit mother already that I got out of the car like that to tell that stupid old man off. What the hell was I thinking?!:shrug::cry:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies - hope you all had a good weekend!

Welcome Eric James and congrats Codegirl!

MissMuffet - so sorry about the swelling. Yet another unpleasant side effect that we all have to look forward to...

Titi - very happy to see that your numbers are good! Are you still nauseous, or is that fading a bit? At least it's a sign that your hormones are doing what they're supposed to. (Not that that helps as your running to the bathroom...)

Austin - how did it go Saturday night when you broke the news? If you've already posted it, I apologize - I haven't really been on here all weekend and just now sort of skimmed over the past few pages... How fun! I can't wait to start telling everyone. Just a few more weeks now...

Very good news about the test results, Pablo - you must be relieved. And if you'd feel more comfortable getting the amnio done, then get it scheduled. The heck with everyone else. At first I thought that if my results came back like yours did, I wouldn't have it done. But now that I'm a lot closer to my 12 week scan (1 week from today), I'm leaning toward having it done anyway. You have to do what feels right to you. 

And yay on the Kohl's sale! You savy shopper, you... :) I was just in a Kohl's yesterday, and unfortunately their maternity selection stunk. They only had about two racks of stuff, and all of it frumpy. I'll have to check back next month to see if their stock has rotated.

AFM - not much. I meet with the new OB today to see if I like him. If I do, I'll switch. I tried using my doppler yesterday afternoon but couldn't find the HB. I didn't think I would this early on (my uterus is slightly tipped and a little high, and my current OB said I'd have a hard time finding it), but it still bummed me out a little. Hopefully the guy I meet with today will give me a "courtesy listen" :)

Oh! And I just bought tickets to see my Bret (Michaels) next month! He's coming to a casino a few hours down the thruway, so we're making a little getaway of it. The concert's on a Sunday, so we'll get there Sunday afternoon, do a little gambling, have a nice dinner, go see my Bret, stay the night at the casino (I reserved a really nice room), and come home the next morning. Should be interesting - I've never been to a casino before. Crazy, huh? I guess I'm just practical - I'd rather eat/drink/have something to show for my money than to just throw it at a slot machine. But what the heck - I'll bring 25 - 30 bucks in "throwaway" money and have a little fun with it. If I wasn't pregnant I'd spend close to that on drinks, anyway. 

Okay - time for me to start my day. Have a good day, all!


----------



## sunshine71

Oh - MA! How are you feeling? Hopefully a little better, at least! Don't feel bad about yelling at the guy. Sometimes people are just stupid and need to be told. :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend. My computer is still out of commission and I am aggravated that they want $200 to do a simple diagnostic and repair. Have to call some other places b/c that seems outrageous. So still trying to catch up and post from my phone. Hate this tiny keyboard. 

sunshine- still getting nauseous but the last few days are not as bad. I am tying to eat alot of small meals during the day to keep food in my stomach. They say that us the key. The doppler sounds cool but I know I would freak out if I couldn't find the heartbeat even though it is there. That is my own craziness. Anthing on the new OB?

MA- Emotions are all over the place so I get why that man pissed you off. And he was an idiot. Give yourself a little bit of a break. Maybe not the best reaction but I sooo get it. Can see myself doing exactly the same thing in the heat of the moment. I have been known to tell some rude idiot off when I am not pregnant so right now they better watch out! It doesn't take much to set me off right now. I am quick to get an attitude myself right now. Got into with DH last night over nothing really. But he started it - well, that's my story anyway and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Tititimes2

AFM- more blood tests today so fx'd that that the beta doubles and the other tests are good. My FS has scheduled the first scan for next Monday, 3/14. I will be 5 w 4 days and they say you should be able to see the sac and yolk by then. I sure hope I see what I am supposed to. I am very nervous about that. Still trying to work through all the nerves - it is such a process.

Been exhausted but going to bed early. Passing out at night would be more accurate. If I make it to 9 pm I have done well. Work is crazy. Have my 9-5 and teaching one night and on the weekends. But I am done teaching in 2 and a half weeks. Yayay. 

Also planning my best friend's baby shower but I have lots of help. Have a dew weeks so no rush rush.

Well, have a great day ladies!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

rottpaw said:


> Thank you Anna! I do think he is adorable but I am biased! :hugs:
> 
> Yes, super tired. The whole nursing and pumping routine is running me ragged as I seem to have ton a of milk judging by my boob pain :rofl: but only like 10 ml comes out at a time when I pump. No idea if babyb is getting more or less than thatbwhen he nurses so it is frustrating. I am five full days past birth so seems like milk should be overflowing by now. Sigh :shrug:

Angela, I never knew how much Z was getting since I didn't pump until she was over 6 weeks old. As long as he is having 6-8 wet diapers in 24 hours he's getting enough! No need to stress about amounts. If you're pumping on top of nursing him every 2-3 hours, your boobs will think they need to keep up this rhythm, slow down lady! :hugs: And milk IS overflowing if on top of nursing and pumping your boobs are still painfully engorged. My engorgement only lasted 3 days, then it leveled off as my boobs got used to how much was actually needed. Hope this helps a bit!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sunshine, let us know if you like your Dr. The Brett Michaels concert eh...is that the one with Motley Crue? I heard it was going to be AWESOME!! What Casino? 

Titi, looking forward to hearing those numbers doubled. I've been there. It's horrible to be on pins and needles like that, but so comforting when they double.

Thanks for the support ladies. I don't think I'll ever do that again as I felt pretty crappy afterwards about putting myself and baby at risk. Today's a new day though.

We got A TON of snow here. We all work up and the drive way is chuck full of snow. Hopefully the plow will be here by 1 pm or so. They're BUSY. Poor Dogs ran out and had to figure out how to pee with snow that covered their heads. Doug put them back on the porch and shoveled a spot for them. :rofl: Two days we had no snow. Today people are barely able to get out on the roads. Doug is shoveling the best he can so he can get out to buy us some lunch before he goes to work.

Nausea is still around, but I'm happy to report I don't have the trotts today and I feel a heck of a lot better since it's let up a bit. I don't go as much as I have been. It's an answer to prayer. The nauseated feeling is bad enough. I'm sick of ginger ale, I've been trying peppermint tea. 

Hoping you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- glad you're feeling better in the GI system. I know the relief that comes with a calm stomach. Now I am having trouble going. I hate that full feeling. Yuck!

Well, good news. Beta is 941 today (was 193 Friday) and progesterone greater than 40. I cannot believe it! Talk about teary eyed. I feel much better today after hearing the numbers. They changed the scan to 3/16 so a little over a week away. Praying all looks good in there by next week. DH, my mom and sister keep saying it's twins b/c of the 4 follicles I had and the high beta and prog. I just want happy & healthy. I will take what the good Lord blesses me with. 

Going try to enjoy this week and the good news!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Titi, how exciting the labs came out. I knew they would. :hug:

Junebug. I have more questions for you. I wanted to start buying some cloth diapers. I have no idea what the heck I'm doing. What size should I start with, should I buy one brand or buy two with one that will have two inserts for night time? Is there a difference between boys and girls diapers? What do you use to clean the diapers with concerning detergents? How many diapers should I have on hand at each size? What should I do first??

AFM today, I just called and left a message with the dula. I'm PRAYING she'll take me as she's pretty booked. I REALLY need her in our room. :cry: I want as natural as possible a birth and since I don't get too many choices, I want the calmest and peaceful experience I can have ESPECIALLY after the last birth that was traumatic for Doug and I. We could really use the experience and just encouragement a dula brings. Sadly I won't get that with my mom so while my parents can come and wait in the waiting area, the dula is the compassionate person that will fill in for what my mom just can't seem to provide. (though I do love my mom dearly)

Another question I have is did anyone have heart palpitations? Luckily Doug is an RN so we have a heart monitor hear. Each time my heart feels like it's racing I get an excellent reading which I always have pretty low readings: 109 over 60 with 85 heartbeat. 

I may be overweight, but I really do try to take care of myself so I really love my lower range. Though I think it will be hard for medical staff to tell when it's high because it could still be low but HIGH for me.

Anyways, there doesn't look like there's anything to be concerned about, but it's just another issue that's cropped up in the past couple of days that's kind of a pain to deal with.

This pregnancy has been SO different for me. I keep chuckling that maybe this is our healthy pregnancy filled with 1st trimester bliss. :rofl: Boy am I glad though that the GI issues have cleared up. I don't like feeling nauseated, but it's a heck of alot better than dealing with both and feeling just at whitts end.

Terri and Angela, I pray your both in mommy bliss right now!! May you both continue to be blessed. My cup runneth over!!

Still hoping the other Chris is okay. I think I heard someone say her computer broke. I'm miss Svets! Viv, I love you too dear friend!!

Hoping your all having a LOVELY day sweet girls! :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Rebekah! I am glad the GI issues are abating somewhat. I hear you on the ginger ale and crackers - I was sick of both by the time I was done with 1st tri. I DID have heart palpitations and frequent fits of tachycardia (I'd have to stop whatever I was doing and put my head down) especially later on, as my weight and Ethan's size increased (only 32 lbs gained whole pregnancy, but that's a lot for my frame). glad you have hubby there to keep an eye on things! :hugs:

CJ - thanks on the BF questions...The issue we're having is just really low milk supply. Some milk is definitely there, but it does not seem like he gets very much at ALL when nursing, and when I pump I only get like 10 ml on one side and 3 on the other! :nope: That's been the case going on 3 days now, and obviously those amounts are not even close to what he needs in even a single feed... and they have me pumping after every feed which of course is completely exhausting when added to the already hectic feeding and changing routine (minus sleep!). 

Milk came in starting Friday (and boobs KILLING me so it seems like there would be plenty there) but there just is not much of it coming out, at least to go by his swallowing sounds as compared to formula bottle, and I have no way to know what he's actually getting when he nurses... not a lot of swallowing that I can hear, and certainly no gulping. I also can't see milk coming out or expess much myself... thank God that so far he seems content to nurse for half an hour (total) before he eats his formula, but I really hope we can get this resolved soon and get away from the formula. I REALLY really want to BF this baby!! :cry:

Unfortunately we can't go by diaper output because the pediatrician absolutely forbid us to nurse only - we are required to supplement with formula until we know there's mlik there, and I would not be willing to make him go without anyway. Little munchkin is HUNGRY after every nursing session, which tells me he's not really getting anything out of the breastfeedings. But between nursing and the tiny bit I can get when I pump, he does have somewhat "breastmilk" consistency stools, so hopefully some is making its way in! I hear a few swallows every now and then. 

We are now 6 days in. Do you think the fact that I was induced (and body was not really showing any signs of labor readiness at the time) could have anything to do with it? Might it just take longer to come in fully and start flowing? Hubby and my MIL and I talked today and decided to just start letting him spend as much time nursing as he wants, instead of pumping. At least during the night, when we all desperately need sleep. Do you think that will help or do you have any other ideas? It's like the milk is there it just can't get out! :dohh:

Thank you so much for any advice!

:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

codegirl said:


> Sorry ladies but I just can't catch up.
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and tell you all about the safe arrive of Eric James on march 2nd @ 3:00pm weighing in at 7lbs 14oz. Birth was a wild ride (in a good way) and we are all home and doing great.
> 
> Big E is being an amazing big brother and little e is doing his job by eating like a trouper and pooping up a storm :haha:
> 
> Hoping to have my birth story posted later.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats and love the name :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Thanks Rebekah! I am glad the GI issues are abating somewhat. I hear you on the ginger ale and crackers - I was sick of both by the time I was done with 1st tri. I DID have heart palpitations and frequent fits of tachycardia (I'd have to stop whatever I was doing and put my head down) especially later on, as my weight and Ethan's size increased (only 32 lbs gained whole pregnancy, but that's a lot for my frame). glad you have hubby there to keep an eye on things! :hugs:
> 
> CJ - thanks on the BF questions...The issue we're having is just really low milk supply. Some milk is definitely there, but it does not seem like he gets very much at ALL when nursing, and when I pump I only get like 10 ml on one side and 3 on the other! :nope: That's been the case going on 3 days now, and obviously those amounts are not even close to what he needs in even a single feed... and they have me pumping after every feed which of course is completely exhausting when added to the already hectic feeding and changing routine (minus sleep!).
> 
> Milk came in starting Friday (and boobs KILLING me so it seems like there would be plenty there) but there just is not much of it coming out, at least to go by his swallowing sounds as compared to formula bottle, and I have no way to know what he's actually getting when he nurses... not a lot of swallowing that I can hear, and certainly no gulping. I also can't see milk coming out or expess much myself... thank God that so far he seems content to nurse for half an hour (total) before he eats his formula, but I really hope we can get this resolved soon and get away from the formula. I REALLY really want to BF this baby!! :cry:
> 
> Unfortunately we can't go by diaper output because the pediatrician absolutely forbid us to nurse only - we are required to supplement with formula until we know there's mlik there, and I would not be willing to make him go without anyway. Little munchkin is HUNGRY after every nursing session, which tells me he's not really getting anything out of the breastfeedings. But between nursing and the tiny bit I can get when I pump, he does have somewhat "breastmilk" consistency stools, so hopefully some is making its way in! I hear a few swallows every now and then.
> 
> We are now 6 days in. Do you think the fact that I was induced (and body was not really showing any signs of labor readiness at the time) could have anything to do with it? Might it just take longer to come in fully and start flowing? Hubby and my MIL and I talked today and decided to just start letting him spend as much time nursing as he wants, instead of pumping. At least during the night, when we all desperately need sleep. Do you think that will help or do you have any other ideas? It's like the milk is there it just can't get out! :dohh:
> 
> Thank you so much for any advice!
> 
> :hugs:

Angela, do you have a nursing coach?? Sometimes all you need is someone to show you another method. Dulas sometimes have this service for post natal. It doesn't cost very much. The hospital you birthed at should have a breastfeeding conusltant too for post natal. You should be able to call and someone will come to visit or make an appointment to see what's going on and give you a method that can help you and baby.

Sometimes inducing can cause that issue, but I don't hear about that all too often. I'm wondering if he's suckling all that hard. I know you said the nurse could understand why you were hurting, so that must not be the issue. Is he taking the nipple the right way?! 

Call your local chapter of Leleche League I'm almost positive they also have women who consult on breastfeeding issues like these. I bet it'll bring some relief too.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> codegirl said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies but I just can't catch up.
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and tell you all about the safe arrive of Eric James on march 2nd @ 3:00pm weighing in at 7lbs 14oz. Birth was a wild ride (in a good way) and we are all home and doing great.
> 
> Big E is being an amazing big brother and little e is doing his job by eating like a trouper and pooping up a storm :haha:
> 
> Hoping to have my birth story posted later.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!
> 
> :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congrats and love the name :hugs:Click to expand...

How are you doing? I've been thinking about you and wondering how things are going over there.:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Hey Rebekah my dear friend in pregnancy, I'm doing OK. :hugs:Life is starting to show some sort of normality:-some schools are opening, business are opening but our whole central business district is still out of bounds and will be for months :(

Almost all power back on in city but only 80% have running water and 60% have sewerage back, so there are a lot of port-a-loos on streets. We luckily have water and sewerage. It is very 3rd world in many places and you have a much greater appreciation of how over half the world live everyday.

AFM I still don't look pregnant just a bit chubbier and sadly (I didn't want to mention it while you were having BM probs) I am rather 'stuck up' up there!!!!
I am however not nauseated much at all now-but I so feel for you as it really does suck :cry:

I have begun to clean a lot more and unpacked the last of our boxes yesterday (all books and office supplies-I have too many books!!) and am now looking at cleaning out baby's room and buying some furniture.

I still don't want to buy too much until my anatomy/gender scan in a couple of weeks and then I shall begin!!

I am so happy that we can share this pregnancy journey together and I love all the ladies on here!! I don't know what I would do without you all :cry: It's just an emotional time (and it's not preggy hormones!) all round:dohh:

Hearing of Eric and Ethan's arrivals made my day!! :happydance:

Just so glad everyone is having good news and feeling happy and healthy


Love to all :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Hey Rebekah my dear friend in pregnancy, I'm doing OK. :hugs:Life is starting to show some sort of normality:-some schools are opening, business are opening but our whole central business district is still out of bounds and will be for months :(
> 
> Almost all power back on in city but only 80% have running water and 60% have sewerage back, so there are a lot of port-a-loos on streets. We luckily have water and sewerage. It is very 3rd world in many places and you have a much greater appreciation of how over half the world live everyday.
> 
> AFM I still don't look pregnant just a bit chubbier and sadly (I didn't want to mention it while you were having BM probs) I am rather 'stuck up' up there!!!!
> I am however not nauseated much at all now-but I so feel for you as it really does suck :cry:
> 
> I have begun to clean a lot more and unpacked the last of our boxes yesterday (all books and office supplies-I have too many books!!) and am now looking at cleaning out baby's room and buying some furniture.
> 
> I still don't want to buy too much until my anatomy/gender scan in a couple of weeks and then I shall begin!!
> 
> I am so happy that we can share this pregnancy journey together and I love all the ladies on here!! I don't know what I would do without you all :cry: It's just an emotional time (and it's not preggy hormones!) all round:dohh:
> 
> Hearing of Eric and Ethan's arrivals made my day!! :happydance:
> 
> Just so glad everyone is having good news and feeling happy and healthy
> 
> 
> Love to all :hugs:

I bet you that you'll start getting REALLY excited when you start prepping baby's room. :winkwink: It'll be even more exciting when you find out what the sex of the baby is. I can't wait to hear. :happydance::hugs:

So sorry things have been rather emotional on your end. I can see why though. It's tough coming back from this. I think we who live in comfort take for granted at times all that we have. It reminds me of how our great granparents lived during the depression. They utilized EVERYTHING. My gram even made bacon gravy. We throw away food that can be used in many cases multiple times. For instance Chicken carcasses. We can bake a whole chicken and make a meal. Afterwards, we can use the carcass and innards to make chicken stock set to simmer for 20 hours or so...it makes LOVELY stock as does leftover veggies, etc.

As you say, even things as simple as a bathroom get taken for granted. Portapoties can even be frustrating but when we understand that some countries don't even have that and they must dig holes to do their business, we learn that the world is a MUCH bigger place than we realize.

The bright side to all this is that in seeing your area on international news, your friends, family and fellow citizens are awesome working together to help one another. In the sadness of it all it will be rebuilt! You will find a sense of joy again and things will get better.:hugs:

I'm glad you have the brightness of the baby to bring you joy and am SO looking forward to hearing updates in the next several weeks and months.:happydance::flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: girls!!! I have missed you all!!! sorry I disappeared for a couple weeks..... It's been crazy and went through some tough times at work. BUT everything is fine with my baby and the pregnancy! :thumbup: Heard the lil ones heartbeat today and got our genetic screening tests back Friday- everything is perfect!! *Big sigh of relief.
I've missed so much but fully plan on catching up! *Bookmarking page 40 so I won't forget! That's 27 pages to catch up on! :| Look at you you chatty Cathy's! :rofl:

I skimmed and saw really quickly Angela had her baby!!! Congrats girl!!!!!!!! I can't believe I missed it! xoxox

Ok, can't wait to see what you all have been up to. Hope everyone's pregnancy's are going well. Big hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> :hi: girls!!! I have missed you all!!! sorry I disappeared for a couple weeks..... It's been crazy and went through some tough times at work. BUT everything is fine with my baby and the pregnancy! :thumbup: Heard the lil ones heartbeat today and got our genetic screening tests back Friday- everything is perfect!! *Big sigh of relief.
> I've missed so much but fully plan on catching up! *Bookmarking page 40 so I won't forget! That's 27 pages to catch up on! :| Look at you you chatty Cathy's! :rofl:
> 
> I skimmed and saw really quickly Angela had her baby!!! Congrats girl!!!!!!!! I can't believe I missed it! xoxox
> 
> Ok, can't wait to see what you all have been up to. Hope everyone's pregnancy's are going well. Big hugs!

:happydance::hugs::kiss: 

We've been looking all over the place for you!! Okay...well, maybe we've looked all over the place in the forums for you. :rofl: I'm glad your doing well and baby is on target. Sorry to hear your issues with work. Just remember YOU and baby come first...Jobs will come and go.:winkwink::thumbup::flower:

bookmarket page 40? Goodness. Hurry and catch up! :rofl: The girls will be SO GLAD you posted. :happydance::flower:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone!

Welcome back Svet! Hope things ease up at work, and so glad to hear of your test results! I think that's probably one of the big hurdles we all look forward to and fear at the same time. Happy you made it through unscathed. :)

Viv, I'm so sorry that things are turning around so slowly, but at least they ARE progressing. And Rebekah's so right - it's wonderful to see how the whole community comes together. Restores my faith in humanity, and believe me - there are times when I don't have much of that left. You're all still in my prayers.

MA - we're seeing my Bret at Turning Stone, but it's not the tour with Motley Crue. It's just Bret. The Motley/Bret tour is coming to Darien Lake (my neck of the woods) in July. I'll get tickets for that one too, just as soon as they go on sale. :) 

Titi - yay for the numbers!! It's so reassuring, isn't it? 

AFM - I really liked the new doc I met with yesterday, so I switched over. He even has an ultra sound machine at his office, so I was able to see the little squirt waiving and kicking for the camera! :cloud9: I had no idea they were that active at 11 weeks! Can't wait for the DH to see it at our 12 week scan on Monday. It's really amazing to see a little person wiggling around in there when I don't even look pregnant yet... 

Have a good Tuesday, everyone :flower:


----------



## pablo797

Ok, promise to catch up with everything later today, I'm off to work but just had to share this dream . . . 

had a dream this morning that I forgot to feed the baby and the baby turned into a dog biscuit. I freaked out and tried to nurse the dog biscuit. Get this, the dog biscuit actually latched on!! But nothing was coming out of my boobs and I didn't know if it was because I was trying to nurse the dog biscuit or if there was something wrong with my milk production. DH and I washed the dog biscuit and low and behold a child appeared out from under it, a two year old toddler!! 

Has anyone else had any crazy dreams. I've read that pregnant women can have crazy dreams. Ok, promise to catch up later . . . Svet, good to see you. 

xxx Anna


----------



## rottpaw

:rofl: Anna! Maybe my bf'ing woes are getting into your subconscious!! Lol!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> Junebug. I have more questions for you. I wanted to start buying some cloth diapers. I have no idea what the heck I'm doing. What size should I start with, should I buy one brand or buy two with one that will have two inserts for night time? Is there a difference between boys and girls diapers? What do you use to clean the diapers with concerning detergents? How many diapers should I have on hand at each size? What should I do first??

Happy to help!

Well you have a couple of options. Option 1 and the most economical one would be to buy some one-size cloth diapers (they have snaps that adjust the height of the diaper from newborn (well starting at 8 lbs) to potty training. If baby fits in them from birth, great! If not, you could use disposables until LO does fit in them. Option 2 is to get some one-sizes for when baby is big enough, but also get some size smalls IN CASE baby is less than 8 lbs. 

No difference between boys and girls for cloth diapering. For boys, same principle as with sposies (disposables): make sure penis is pointing DOWN rather than up :rofl:

Another big advantage of the pocket diapers with inserts is that these dry much faster than the all-in-ones. So let's say you only have 12 diapers (count on going through 6-10 per day with a newborn), then you'll have to do a wash every 1-2 days and at least the pocket ones would try faster. We had 18 size smalls and were able to do washes every 2-3 days (on a few occasions we ran out because I was so sleep deprived I forgot to wash them, just used sposies while they were drying!). Now we have 12 one-size all-in-ones that we use during the day, and 12 pocket diapers to complement, so 24 all together, and do washes every 4-5 days. We still use the pockets during the day, but with less bulky inserts since we're changing her every 3-4 hours.

I think it's a good idea to try several from different companies when baby is young, before you invest the money to buy tons: try a few pockets and a few all-in-ones for sure. I didn't wait, but I'm so lucky we loved our AMP pockets and Bum Genious all-in-ones (phew! Could have been a disaster if we hadn't liket them!).

As for washing: we use Rockin' Green detergent https://rockingreensoap.com/ which many CD'ing families love! We actually only use this stuff now for all our laundry, including my delicates. You need to find detergent that has no dye, no enzymes, no fillers, otherwise the detergent will shorten the life of the cloth diaper by reducing it's absorbant properties and damaging the outer waterproof layer (PUL fabric).

Bum creams: anything with zinc or petroleum will damage the diapers. We use an all natural cream made by local ladies and this has worked wonderfully. 

The best thing for stains? Sunning them. Yep, just leaving them out in the sun and it bleaches away the stains. Simple and effective! And nothing cuter than a cloth line full of colourful cloth diapers 

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Tititimes2

pablo- that is a crazy dream!!! All the BF talk did you in. LoL I have quite a few very vivid dreams that started in the TWW. 

sunshine- it really does help to see those numbers go up.

AFM- having a great day of nausea and vomiting at work. It really is a pain to deal with at the office. I am now relegated to throwing up in my garbage can b/c I can't make it up 1 or 2 flights fast enough after it hits me to get to the ladies room. So sad. Can't wait to home and lay down. Yay pregnancy! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

rottpaw said:


> Thanks Rebekah! I am glad the GI issues are abating somewhat. I hear you on the ginger ale and crackers - I was sick of both by the time I was done with 1st tri. I DID have heart palpitations and frequent fits of tachycardia (I'd have to stop whatever I was doing and put my head down) especially later on, as my weight and Ethan's size increased (only 32 lbs gained whole pregnancy, but that's a lot for my frame). glad you have hubby there to keep an eye on things! :hugs:
> 
> CJ - thanks on the BF questions...The issue we're having is just really low milk supply. Some milk is definitely there, but it does not seem like he gets very much at ALL when nursing, and when I pump I only get like 10 ml on one side and 3 on the other! :nope: That's been the case going on 3 days now, and obviously those amounts are not even close to what he needs in even a single feed... and they have me pumping after every feed which of course is completely exhausting when added to the already hectic feeding and changing routine (minus sleep!).
> 
> Milk came in starting Friday (and boobs KILLING me so it seems like there would be plenty there) but there just is not much of it coming out, at least to go by his swallowing sounds as compared to formula bottle, and I have no way to know what he's actually getting when he nurses... not a lot of swallowing that I can hear, and certainly no gulping. I also can't see milk coming out or expess much myself... thank God that so far he seems content to nurse for half an hour (total) before he eats his formula, but I really hope we can get this resolved soon and get away from the formula. I REALLY really want to BF this baby!! :cry:
> 
> Unfortunately we can't go by diaper output because the pediatrician absolutely forbid us to nurse only - we are required to supplement with formula until we know there's mlik there, and I would not be willing to make him go without anyway. Little munchkin is HUNGRY after every nursing session, which tells me he's not really getting anything out of the breastfeedings. But between nursing and the tiny bit I can get when I pump, he does have somewhat "breastmilk" consistency stools, so hopefully some is making its way in! I hear a few swallows every now and then.
> 
> We are now 6 days in. Do you think the fact that I was induced (and body was not really showing any signs of labor readiness at the time) could have anything to do with it? Might it just take longer to come in fully and start flowing? Hubby and my MIL and I talked today and decided to just start letting him spend as much time nursing as he wants, instead of pumping. At least during the night, when we all desperately need sleep. Do you think that will help or do you have any other ideas? It's like the milk is there it just can't get out! :dohh:
> 
> Thank you so much for any advice!
> 
> :hugs:

Angela so sorry just saw this now! The more he breastfeeds the more milk you'll make. I totally agree with the idea of letting him nurse as long as he wants during the night. Have you tried nursing while lying on your side? This was a life saver for me as I could doze a bit while baby ate... And what you get by pumping is not at all representative of what you can produce: sometimes I don't get more than 1 oz by pumping, yet she always feeds fro 15-20 minutes and is clearly getting more than one oz, IFYKWIM... Keep at it, I think it'll get there. Is his latch OK?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela, I forgot to mention: no, the induction itself doesn't cause lower supply. Women with planned C-sections don't have lower milk production either. The body can "figure out" when the pregnancy is over, and just having the baby latching on releases the right hormones to help the lactation start. Unfortunately, there is a lot of misconception out there about the whole breastfeeding after induction/C-section, don't let it mislead you!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Phew! A lot of action to get caught up on here!

Sunshine-Chris, glad you loved the new doctor! Isn't it amazing how much movement goes on and you can't feel a darn thing? Freaked me out at my 11 week ultra-sound too, and finally made it real for DH when he saw the little jumping bean :cloud9:

Hi Svet-Chris, nice to see you back!!!

Anna, wow what a crazy dream! Latching dog biscuit, gotta say I've never heard of that one before :rofl:

Titi, YAYYYY on the amazing hCG!!!!

Rebekah, how are you feeling today?

Viv, :hugs: Glad to hear your pregnancy is treating you well (other than the clogged plumbing!). Do you have All-Bran in New Zealand? They make these little packs of "All-Bran Buds", I used to eat 2 packs per day by adding 1 pack to my cup of yogurt and it worked wonders for the plumbing!

AFM: I think Zoë's top 2 teeth are coming in. Runny nose all weekend, and cranky cranky, not wanting to be put down/clingy cranky. But we had a great weekend nonetheless, I'm so happy to be home with my family Sat-Mon that I don't care if she's cranky since I get to hold her the whole time :cloud9:

My sister got induce Sunday morning: turns out the placenta is starting to calcify, which explains why baby has had such poor growth in the last month. Well, after 2 attempts with Cervidil, still no response. So last night they placed a catheter tip in her cervix and dilated it to force the cervix to dilate so that they can break her waters and get the show on the road. She's getting discouraged, actually requested a C-section but was turned down. So here she is, over 2.5 days in the hospital, one induction attempt after the next and still no baby :-(


----------



## sunshine71

Dog biscuit!!! Love it!!! (I haven't had dreams like that since I gave up the hard stuff...) :wacko:

Oh, Titi - how horrible with the whole sickness thing! I know they have scripts for that - maybe you can talk to your doctor about it. What a rotten thing to have to go through! 

Junebug - your sister's in my prayers for a safe and healthy delivery.:flow:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lots going on today. 

Junebug...are the pocket ones the same as "prefolds"? I keep hearing prefolds are great for newborns though I haven't actually seen them with snaps. I'm not really sure I want to use disposeables even at infancy. They ARE easier though.

So sorry to hear about your sister. It sounds like what they did to induce may kinda hurt like a son of a gun. Praying discomfort lets up and baby is safe as they both work to birth this little darling.

Anna, :rofl: so sorry to laugh as I know these vivid dreams really seem real but that's just hillarious! Maybe the bone just isn't latching on hard enough. :lol: Time to call leleche league! :rofl:

Sunshine, I haven't been to the casino in awhile. I've been trying to get Doug up there but he's not much of a gambler and even though they have concerts up there and a nice spa, I can never seem to get him in that place.

I'd LOVE to go to the one at Darien Lake. I'm being careful this pregnancy though so I won't be going too far and will try to stay put during the second trimester.

Beauty and The Beast off broadway show is coming to Syracuse near my birthday and I'd like to see that though. There are a couple opera's I'd like to see as well. 

Do you ever get to the NYS Fair?? I have a quilt there every year. Not sure about this year though. I don't think I'll go there for a long period of time unless I can rent a scooter. :rofl:

AFM, I seem to be doing REALLY well, no more GI issues with exception to the nauseated feeling and that's not all that bad to deal with. I'm headed for a nap too because I'm exhausted.

I also started getting the urge to east last night. I splurged for KFC today, though I don't often eat that junk. For nausea I bought natural applesauce, oatmeal bread for toast, peppermint tea, probiotic frozen pops and of course diet gingerale.

What I'm REALLY longing for is small vanilla cone with chocolate sprinkles from the ice cream stand that isn't opened yet. YUMMY!

Okay, I think that things are starting to look up now.

Still haven't heard from the Dula yet. I'm PRAYING she decides to take just ONE MORE client.

Well, I'm off to check out the types of cloth diapers recommended.

I pray you all have a lovely day. :hug:


----------



## pablo797

Evening Ladies!!

Ok here to catch up .. .

MA, about the old guy in the parking lot. I agree with the rest of the clan, don't beat yourself up. I seem to cry over country music videos these days, no worries, those kinds of people need a telling off. Am glad you're feeling better!! So nice when food sounds good again. I am so happy your GI issues have cleared up! Do you think you had a stomach bug? 

Sunshine, Yea for the new OB!! So nice to have someone you like. The kicking is crazy isn't it?? I saw my little guy kicking and couldn't believe how active it was at that age. So glad you got to see the little cutie. 

Titti, wooohoo for the good numbers!! Can't wait for the first scan.

Rottpaw, yes I think all the BF talk has gotten to my subconscious! Crazy ass dream I tell you! Hope the BF thing gets better. Fingers crossed you're free flowing any day.

Vivienne, happy to hear things are getting better. Can't imagine how hard the reconstruction must be. I am glad your nausea has gotten better. My 20 week scan is scheduled too. When is yours?? Take care of yourself!!

Junebug, Sorry Zoe is teething. That's tough, but sounds like she's got a good mommy to take care of her. How is your sister? Are you an auntie again??? That sounds like a pretty tough process, my thoughts are with her and hope for the best. 

Austin, how are you doing hon? 

AFM, nothing new. Got Amnio scheduled for two weeks from tomorrow. Very glad to have that done. Work is crazy, spring break crowds in town for the next few weeks. I'm just glad I'm in the "honeymoon" phase of this pregnancy. If I had this much work to do a month ago or in a few months I'd be in trouble. 

Hope everyone has a good night!! xxx Anna


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Ok, promise to catch up with everything later today, I'm off to work but just had to share this dream . . .
> 
> had a dream this morning that I forgot to feed the baby and the baby turned into a dog biscuit. I freaked out and tried to nurse the dog biscuit. Get this, the dog biscuit actually latched on!! But nothing was coming out of my boobs and I didn't know if it was because I was trying to nurse the dog biscuit or if there was something wrong with my milk production. DH and I washed the dog biscuit and low and behold a child appeared out from under it, a two year old toddler!!
> 
> Has anyone else had any crazy dreams. I've read that pregnant women can have crazy dreams. Ok, promise to catch up later . . . Svet, good to see you.
> 
> xxx Anna

OMG :rofl:
Nearly peed my pants!
Not had anything like that, only the odd dream where I didn't know I was pregnant till I was in labour and then the baby was suddenly a toddler ??


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Evening Ladies!!
> 
> Ok here to catch up .. .
> 
> MA, about the old guy in the parking lot. I agree with the rest of the clan, don't beat yourself up. I seem to cry over country music videos these days, no worries, those kinds of people need a telling off. Am glad you're feeling better!! So nice when food sounds good again. I am so happy your GI issues have cleared up! Do you think you had a stomach bug?
> 
> Sunshine, Yea for the new OB!! So nice to have someone you like. The kicking is crazy isn't it?? I saw my little guy kicking and couldn't believe how active it was at that age. So glad you got to see the little cutie.
> 
> Titti, wooohoo for the good numbers!! Can't wait for the first scan.
> 
> Rottpaw, yes I think all the BF talk has gotten to my subconscious! Crazy ass dream I tell you! Hope the BF thing gets better. Fingers crossed you're free flowing any day.
> 
> Vivienne, happy to hear things are getting better. Can't imagine how hard the reconstruction must be. I am glad your nausea has gotten better. My 20 week scan is scheduled too. When is yours?? Take care of yourself!!
> 
> Junebug, Sorry Zoe is teething. That's tough, but sounds like she's got a good mommy to take care of her. How is your sister? Are you an auntie again??? That sounds like a pretty tough process, my thoughts are with her and hope for the best.
> 
> Austin, how are you doing hon?
> 
> AFM, nothing new. Got Amnio scheduled for two weeks from tomorrow. Very glad to have that done. Work is crazy, spring break crowds in town for the next few weeks. I'm just glad I'm in the "honeymoon" phase of this pregnancy. If I had this much work to do a month ago or in a few months I'd be in trouble.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night!! xxx Anna

Hey Anna my next scan is on 23rd March 19 weeks as I have a midwife appt the following week and a hospital visit on the 25th so having to work it around those.

Very exciting though and I really want to know gender so I can get planning!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies,

Baby Matéo was born last night via emergency C-section as his heart rate was not doing so great during the labour. 5lbs 6oz, my sister is exhausted! My mom is going to visit (they live 5 hours away from me so I can't meet him right away) so I'll have more news later!

Rebekah prefolds are the good old fashion cloth diapers my mom used on me, the ones that you close with pins or nowadays, snappies (snazzy plastic clips in all sorts of colours!). Yes, those work very well for newborns as well! Glad your appetite is coming back 

Anna yay for booked amnios, that's a relief!!!

Zoë had a rough day yesterday, Nathan was at his witt's end with her when I got home. So I took over, full mommy duty! She luckily slept from 7:30PM to 6AM, and N was at his band pracice so last night I got some much needed me time, just watched a few of my TV shows and worked on the sweater I'm knitting my nephew 

:wave: Viv, Chris, Chris, Titi, Angela, Terri!!!

OK off to clinic I go, will check back later!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Congrats on baby Mateo, junebug!


----------



## pablo797

junebug congrads on becoming an auntie! Glad mom and baby are doing well. I'm sure your sister is exhausted after so much work. Hope she gets some good rest.

vivienne, i'm with you on geendr. I want to know! Seems like i'm waiting for amnio and 20 week scan to really let myself enjoy this pregnancy. I hope yours goes well! 

it's wednesday and nothing new to tell other than I think I bougt some of my maternity pants too big. They're falling down and if it wern't for the sweatshirt around my waist I would be showing my crack to everyone! Happy hump day!! anna


----------



## pablo797

quick conumdrum . . . I have this boys name picked out that I love and have loved it for a few years. Problem is there's this really annoying guy who started working for us this winter with the same name!! So everytime I think of my baby boy name all I can conjur in my head is this employee. What to do?? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## sunshine71

Happy birthday Mateo! :cake: I hope Mom's getting some much-needed rest! And I hope you're getting some rest, too, Junebug - I hear teething can be a nightmare. 

MA - no, I've never been to the fair. I've heard it's a pretty big deal though. Too bad you won't make it to Darien Lake - I'll have to let you know how the July concert goes. :) 

Glad your GI issues are clearing up - that didn't sound like fun. Hope you hear from the dula soon. 

I'm glad you scheduled the amnio, Pablo. Once you get through that, you'll really be able to breath a sigh of relief. I'm looking forward to getting to that point. Although I wonder if we'll ever really breath a sigh of relief until our babies make their appearances. Which brings on an entirely new set of worries... :dohh: *sigh* Welcome to motherhood, right?

Rottpaw & Codegirl - how's the bonding going? You two must be on :cloud9:!

Good morning, Austin, Svet, Titi & Viv! (hope I didn't miss anyone!)

Hope everyone has a good day! :kiss:


----------



## sunshine71

Pablo - we must've been posting at the same time...

My personal opinion? If you love the name, use it - don't let one jacka$$ spoil it for you! 

Hey - you run the store, right? Fire the guy. Problem solved! :devil:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! Congrats on baby mateo!!


AFM, I'm back to feeling terrible. I have that pressure feeling again and have already gone 5 times this morning. Doug says if it continues for another couple of days we're calling the Dr.'s office to be sure everything is okay.

Usually when this happens the nausea is more intense. 

So I'm back to bed until I feel better.


Love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Rebekah sorry you're still feeling crummy :-( I hope you wake up from your rest feeling better :hugs:

Anna, I agree with Chris!


----------



## Tititimes2

Sorry you are feeling crappy MA. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

I'm up from my nap feeling somewhat better. I have the GI issues back again so I may be going back to the brat diet. :wacko: Whatever works I suppose. I wondered if I had some kind of a bug, but now that it's back again, I'm just not so sure. I'm going to ask around the forums and find out if anyone else has this issue. USUALLY everyone I know has had constipation. I have that pressure feeling in my lower back and the urge to poo every 15 to 30 minutes. The nauseated feeling is so intense during this. I googled with no answers. The only one that showed were two ladies who were ready to labor and that makes sense for that trimester but not the first where I am.

Junebug, when will you see little Mateo?? I'm glad mommy and baby are doing well. I bet grandma is excited too!


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> quick conumdrum . . . I have this boys name picked out that I love and have loved it for a few years. Problem is there's this really annoying guy who started working for us this winter with the same name!! So everytime I think of my baby boy name all I can conjur in my head is this employee. What to do?? Any advice is much appreciated.

Anna, I have the same problem!! We picked out a boys name like two years ago just for fun, but it's the only name we like and that seems to go with my husbands last name. Problem is my manager has the same name :dohh: He got hired well after we chose the name, but now I reallllly don't like this guy so it's ruining it for me, which I suppose is stupid because my baby will be with us forever, he (the mgr) won't. In any case, I'm secretly hoping I am having a girl so next time round when we have our boy (perfect world!) we can use that name. xo

Still catching up girlies!!! 

Sorry your not feeling well MA!


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> quick conumdrum . . . I have this boys name picked out that I love and have loved it for a few years. Problem is there's this really annoying guy who started working for us this winter with the same name!! So everytime I think of my baby boy name all I can conjur in my head is this employee. What to do?? Any advice is much appreciated.

If you love the name use it! Your baby can then show the world that people with that name are really awesome!!! :thumbup:
There's always some git ruining a name out there so we've decided to pick a name we like and hang the associations it might have!!!!


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone! Congrats on baby mateo!!
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm back to feeling terrible. I have that pressure feeling again and have already gone 5 times this morning. Doug says if it continues for another couple of days we're calling the Dr.'s office to be sure everything is okay.
> 
> Usually when this happens the nausea is more intense.
> 
> So I'm back to bed until I feel better.
> 
> 
> Love to you all! :hugs:

Aww :hugs: to you Rebekah


----------



## Vivienne

Congratulations on becoming an auntie Junebug. The name Mateo is gorgeous! :happydance:

Actually Rebekah occasionally once or twice a week before I got pregnant I would get a bit blocked up and that it would always come with bad nausea. Sometimes I was scared that if I strained I would vomit but I always put it down to my diet and the pill. And once I had 'gone' the nausea would subside. Now I hardly ever get it but I am eating less and better so I really don't know. I thought it was just normal for me?

I would definitely tell your doctor but I hope it is just your body re-arranging and will settle down soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Rottpaw - really sorry I didn't check the thread before so that I could give you some bf support. Do you have Lanisoh cream for your nipples? It's the best cream by a mile. Ok, on the issue of expressing - just because when you express not a lot comes out it does not mean that Ethan isn't getting plenty of milk when he feeds. Some women struggle to express as they need the closeness and the stimulation of their babies mouth to let down properly. I know, because I am one of those people and it's exactly that, that caused the problems for me when Scarlett lost weight when she was newborn. The hospital concluded that because I wasn't getting much out when I was expressing that my milk wasn't there and she wasn't feeding properly. They were wrong, I just have trouble expressing. If his ear is moving when he feeds and you can see him swallowing, he is getting milk. I know it's difficult in the beginning as unlike a bottle you can't see how much he is taking, but stick with it and trust your baby and your body. For example, if he is feeding a lot it doesn't mean he isn't getting enough milk, babies are very clever and instinctively know how to build up your milk supply. Just feed him whenever he demands it, it will probably be every 2 hours from the START of each feed. That's important to know, as some people think it's 2 hours from the end of a feed. 2 hours between feeds is normal for a newborn and it's exhausting as it might mean you only get 1hour to 1hour 30 with the baby off the boob during the day. It's hard and I wanted to give up so many times but I've been doing it for 6 months now and it does get easier. It is a lot less hassle than bottle feeding that is for sure. If you want to switch between breast and bottle I recommend "Breastflow" bottles, they are the only bottle on the market that works the same way as the breast. If you have any questions or need some support please pm me as I'm more than happy to help. I don't always get chance to check all my subscribed threads as I usually only have a few minutes to check at a time but if you PM I will respond to that first. 

There is loads more I wanted to say to each of you as I have read everything but I'm really short of time. 

One thing I wanted to say because I think it's important is - try not to get too fixated on exactly how you want your birth to go. Obviously it's great to have a birth plan and make decision's regarding pain control, cord clamping etc but at the same time you have to be prepared for the fact that things may well not go exactly as you plan. The reason I say this is that I am still coming to terms with my birth experience and possibly have PSD as a result. I was completely fixated on having a natural birth, I read all the books, attended classes and wouldn't read about pain relief, C-Sections etc. Then, at my 40 week appointment when they were about to do a sweep they realised Scarlett had turned to breech and I had no alternative but to have a C-Section within 48 hours. I was absolutely devastated and am still upset about it now. I'm positive that part of the reason I've coped so badly with having had to have intervention is that I completely closed my mind to the fact that it could be a possibility and that birth decisions could be taken out of my hands depending on how the situation develops. I was lucky in the sense that I had a brilliant MW in theatre with me who supported my desire for skin-to-skin immediately and ignored the anaesthetist who said there wasn't room for me to hold the baby. As a result I was breastfeeding while they stitched me up. :rofl: 

Sorry I can't stay longer but I'll try and pop back later. :hugs: to all x


----------



## pablo797

morning all!!

MA, so sorry the GI issues are back. At this point I say see the doc sooner than later. Enoug is enough! Being pregnant does not mean you have to suffer. I hope you feel better! Lots of naps. 

sunshine, vivienne, junebug and all those who chimed in re: the baby name thing. Ur right, I should just for it. But it's a small town and a small company. I wish I could fire him, and so do most of my co workers as he is soooo ANNOYING, but alas we need the help. I still haven't run the name by DH so I might get vetoed anyway. Svet, I hope your situation resolves itself. My biggest fear is that this looser will think we've named the baby after him! 

Mrs. J, such good advice! Thanks for your two cents. I have heard similar things from other moms. I think at the end of the day we can forget it's not up to us, but the baby and what's best for the baby, although most of the women here seem pretty focused on baby health. I hope you are well and hope you stop by more often!

austin, haven't seen you in a while, hope all is well. 


AFM, just chillin in the mountains. I told my co worker, who is a 20 year old guy, I was pregnant yesterday and he was estatic. So weird! He was probably more excited than anyone else so far. He wants to see pictures of the sonogram! I think DH is a little jealous. Have a good day!!! Anna


----------



## Tititimes2

pablo- uh, oh! DH is jealous. Probably thinking the guy better stay away from his wife and baby. lol

I was just wondering about Austin too...hope all is well.

AFM- planning my best friend's baby shower and crazy at work. All I want to do is sleep though! Had good news today. Went to my FS for blood tests and they did an early scan. We have lift off - a gestational sac at 4+6 today. and they just called to say all my tests look perfect. I am so relieved. What a rollercoaster this is. Feel like I just existing from test to test. But I will take all the anxiety happily. :flower:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi ladies! :hi:

Not too much to add - just wanted to stop in and say hello. 

MA - sorry you're feeling poorly again. I agree w/Pablo - enough is enough! See the doc! You shouldn't have to suffer like that! :nope:

Mrs J - wise words. thank you! Although I must admit, the only birth plan I have is to expect chaos. And pain meds. :) 

I was wondering about Austin, too, Pablo. Hope everything's okay.

Good news, Titi! Like you, I also feel like I'm existing from test to test. Welcome to the rollercoaster - make sure your seat belt is securely fastened, and keep your arms and legs in the car at all times!

Have a good day! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, just peeking in. Last night was an awful night and barely got sleep because I was at the toilet. Today was even worse and we were only out for two hours. I DID take some anti diarrhea medication and it has subsided a bit for now. The perinatologist is in tomorrow so I'm calling first thing in the morning.

Something that came up in one of the forums I asked was that one woman said she had something similar and her Dr. told her that 50 percent of pregnant women end up with IBS in their first trimester even if they've never had it before. It makes a bit of sense so I may ask about it. Doug went to teach tonight and I had to stay behind. I just couldn't do it being so ill.

I'll keep you posted after the phone call tomorrow. Thanks everyone!

Mrs. J, that's not scarlet in your photo is it?? If it is she's gotten TALL! I can't believe she's that big already. :cry:


----------



## Vivienne

Groan :growlmad:
Just learnt that the birth unit myself and a couple of friends had planned to use is condemned and will have to come down. It is 80 years old but is brilliant.:cry:

Geez I really do have to stop feeling sorry for myself and just get on with it.
Going for drinks (non alco for me) and dvds with friends tonight so should cheer me up a bit I hope.

Have a wonderful weekend all :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Groan :growlmad:
> Just learnt that the birth unit myself and a couple of friends had planned to use is condemned and will have to come down. It is 80 years old but is brilliant.:cry:
> 
> Geez I really do have to stop feeling sorry for myself and just get on with it.
> Going for drinks (non alco for me) and dvds with friends tonight so should cheer me up a bit I hope.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend all :flower:

Not sure if it's the same as here in the U.S., but alot of businesses, especially those well known ones usually get insurance for buidings when they come down like that. Now I know that realistically rebuilding could take some time, but I wonder if they have a temporary place they'll use until they rebuild again. Have you asked about that? There must be someone who may know. Could be that everything is so knew that they're at the beginning stages of figuring things out but will have a temporary site by the time you birth. Don't lose hope sweetie!:hugs::flower:


AFM: After taking immodium I'm feeling EXCELLENT. Don't get me wrong, I still have intense nausea but it's a whole lot more tolerable.:winkwink: In the meantime I'm going to call the office tomorrow morning and ask for liver and kidney function tests to be on the safe side and talk about the possible IBS thing that came to my awareness from some other pregnant women.:shrug:

I can deal with things a whole lot more like this. :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine71

Viv - I've heard about the tsunami warnings for NZ this morning - is your area in the warning zone? I hope it turns out to be nothing, and that everyone comes out unscathed. You and your fellow countrymen (and women!) are in my prayers! 

When you have time, please let us know that you're okay. :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies,
MA glad the immodium helped! I hope your doc figures out what's up with your gut, that is definitely distressing!

Viv, I hope your country does not get affected by this tsunami :-( Saw this on the news this morning and I hope it doesn't measure up to the hype... Sorry about the condemned unit, that really sucks :-(

Angela, how are you doing? Thinking of you hun, I hope the breast feeding is improving now that it's been a bit longer! It's definitely tough in the beginning :hugs:

RE: birth plans. I went in with NONE other than a healthy baby and immediate skin to skin as an outcome. I loved the epidural (but laboured 12 hours almost without one), and it all ended in a C-section after 24 hours of labour for failure to progress (which I had been warned was a possibility given my small hips) so I was not at all disappointed. Luckily in our hospital, even if you're having a C-section, baby is directly placed on mother for skin to skin while they sew you up. I think the less expectations one has, the better! And the next time around it will be a scheduled C-section so I'll be much more rested, that's the part that was toughest on me, no sleep for 2 nights, 24 hours of labour and then a newborn who wanted to nurse constantly plus a snoring roommate :wacko: Definitely being more pushy about a private room the next time around!!! :dohh:


Rebekah we're making the 5 hour trip to Ottawa the last weekend of March. Figured I'd give sis the chance to get into the swing of things and let her rest up a bit before visiting. Although we will be staying at my mom's, and I also plan on doing their laundry and making them dinner when we visit so they do not incur any stress!

OK off to work, hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Hey ladies

Has anyone heard from Angela?

Rebekkah - it certainly is Scarlett - she's going to be 6 months next week. I can't believe how quickly it's flown by. Enjoy every minute even the sleepless nights because they grow so quickly. Scarlett is trying to talk now, in fact she barely shuts up and is also on 3 meals a day and 5 breastfeeds! 

I only just realised that Austin is have triplets - how exciting is that?! 

Titi - is it starting to sink in now?

x


----------



## pablo797

happy Friday all!!!

titti I bet you're tired! Work and baby shower. That's a lot. I am so happy for your good test results! Congrads. Yes it's a rollercoaster. Funny when I was ttc I thought that all the stress would disappear if only I could get pregnant. Nope, it just changes forms. Best of luck with the party. When is it?

Sunshine, yep good analogy, I'm with you on the birth plan: meds and chaos. 

MA, so happy that the immodium is working and that you are calling the doctor! Let us know how it goes.

vivienne, so sorry about the birth center! Wow tsunami, please be careful and take care of yourself!

Junebug, so glad you get to see your sister soon! I like the idea of something scheduled, because the idea of 24 hrs of labor and then a c section sounds aweful! 

AFM, tired today, long week. Next week is the busiest of the year then we can relax a little. Starting to show, have officially moved to maternity pants. However 15 weeks tomorrow!!! 

have a good weekend!!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hi mrs j I am here just trying to type left handed while Ethan feeds lol! Will check in shortly with a better update. Going to ped in a few for weight check and hope little man is gaining well!


----------



## Tititimes2

MrsJ08 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Has anyone heard from Angela?
> 
> Rebekkah - it certainly is Scarlett - she's going to be 6 months next week. I can't believe how quickly it's flown by. Enjoy every minute even the sleepless nights because they grow so quickly. Scarlett is trying to talk now, in fact she barely shuts up and is also on 3 meals a day and 5 breastfeeds!
> 
> I only just realised that Austin is have triplets - how exciting is that?!
> 
> Titi - is it starting to sink in now?
> 
> x

MrsJ- 6 months already - wow.

And Yes! It is starting to sink in more everyday. Looking forward to next week's u/s and to see things still progressing.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Haven't had time to read the posts over the past week. Last weekend and this week haven't been the greatest for me, but it is getting better. 

DH and I went to our first Lamaze class on Monday. It was really cool. We are members of Kaiser, but the Kaiser I will be delivering didn't have a class on a nite we could attend, so we are doing it at a Kaiser about 10 miles away...Apparently, when I said I was delivering at the other hospital I several women were telling me they heard it was really nice (the hospital had been remodeled) and were thinking about delivering there. So that was a plus. Looking forward to the tour of the Labor and Delivery section now. The craziest thing was that out of 15 couples only 3 of us are having girls.

Well, I gotta get back to work. Probably won't be on again until Monday.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone, :hi:

Mrs. J. I can't BELIEVE it! I had to do a double take and I thought to myself, that CAN'T be Scarlett. Wow is she getting tall! Cute little woman.

Junebug, I'm actually thinking I'm not even going to do a birth plan. I hear they NEVER go as planned. That's my problem. I've been a planner for as long as I can remember. It's no wonder why I get so disappointed when things I plan don't go my way. I figure I'll leave it all in Gods plan. NOW, that being said, I wish our Dr.'s would allow for no interuption on mommies belly. The staff grab up the children quickly to suction and with some you don't see them until hours later. No wonder there are so many attachment issues with breastfeeding. Why can't they just do all that while baby is on mommy. I can understand those emergencies, but come on! Not every one of them.:wacko:

Anna, yay on the baby bump:happydance::flower:

Angela, praying all is well.

Hoping all is well with Terri too!:thumbup:

Steph, are you anywhere near the psunami warnings?? All this weather lately is CRAZY!

When you mentioned you were in classes I wondered why you were going so early. Then I looked and your in your twenty something weeks. :lol: NOW I know why your in a class:winkwink::dohh:

afm: The Dr. said I can still use the immodium until we figure out if I'm dealing with a bug or if it IS something like IBS. I'll also be having the liver and kidneys checked just to be sure. In the meantime, I'm feeling EXCELLENT. I have the nausea still, but it's much better without the GI issues.

The nurse said I could have anti nausea meds but I didn't feel like driving to get the slip and they wouldn't just call it into the pharmacy so I'll wait on that until next week. Who is using or HAS used anti nausea meds? I know there was one awhile ago that caused birth defects...Doug tells me this one has been used for years and is safe for babies. It still freaks me out though.


----------



## rottpaw

MA I used zofran throughout my pregnancy and Ethan is just perfect. Don't be afraid to take it if it helps. I found it helped me eat and sleep SO much better than i would have otherwise and even the nurses commented that ethan's huge umbilical cord was a sign that he had been a VERY well fed baby! I would not have been able to work otherwise either. It is important that you get sleep and eat well and if the nausea is interfering with thaat I definitely can recommend that med. I worked great for me! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> MA I used zofran throughout my pregnancy and Ethan is just perfect. Don't be afraid to take it if it helps. I found it helped me eat and sleep SO much better than i would have otherwise and even the nurses commented that ethan's huge umbilical cord was a sign that he had been a VERY well fed baby! I would not have been able to work otherwise either. It is important that you get sleep and eat well and if the nausea is interfering with thaat I definitely can recommend that med. I worked great for me! :hugs:

Thanks Angela, that was the med they recommended. I think next friday I'll ask for the script. I start progesterone shots wk 16 and I've heard that they can prolong nausea. I don't think I can deal with this throughout my whole pregnancy. I'm trying but again, it's one of those things I'm trying to be flexible with. Why put all this pressure on myself when I can have something to ease the sickness and be able to give the baby AND myself what we need.:thumbup:


On another subject, I've had a pretty good night so I started researching cloth diapers. I found these REALLY cute prefolds with snaps that I'd love to buy. Not sure I'm settling on them since there's SO MANY brands. They just are so cute though. Cloth Eez Workhorse

I have no idea which covers I plan to use. It's a start though. Kinda fun.:happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Hey all.
No tsunami for us,:happydance: just slightly higher tides and 30cm waves. After the Boxing Day earthquake in Indonesia they said one was heading here but it never reached us then either. I just feel so sorry for the people in the outlying prefectures in Japan as their livelihoods and lives have been destroyed :cry:

As for my birth unit, there are others, it's just such a good one and the other option really for me within reach is CHCH womens hospital and I didn't really want a full hospital birth. That was about all that was in my birth plan, the rest was just a go-with-the-flow deal as who knows what the heck could happen haha!!!

:hugs:to all and a great weekend


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone :)

Sorry things haven't been going well, Steph. I hope things turn around for you soon. Good news about your hospital, though - that's got to make you feel good!

Viv - VERY happy the wave missed you! You're all going through so much as it is, anything more would have been grossly unfair.

MA - glad you're getting a handle on the GI issues. And look at you with all the research! You're going to be one prepared mama :) So far, I haven't really thought any further ahead than the next test, and have done absolutely no real research whatsoever. I'm waiting to get the results back from this coming Monday's NT screen before I really start believing that we're actually going to be parents. 

So anyhow, glad to see you're doing it! That way I can pick your brain when it dawns on me just how unprepared I really am!

Enjoy the weekend ladies!


----------



## AustinGurrl

HI GIRLS!!! I'm here... and all is fine with me and the bambinos... I have been in trial for all of this past week and just completely no time to check in... All went well and it was a little sad, as it will likely be my last trial for a while... as it is not looking like there is any way I will be able to keep my job and I really enjoy my work. Oh well... on to bigger and better "trials"... :) The week was really exhausting, though... I slept for nearly 14 hours last night!!!

I have just read the last couple pages and need to go back further to catch up and see what is going on with everyone!

I hope everyone has had a good week! We are out to the lake to take our boat out for a spin... another kind of sad moment, as we are putting it up for sale. Again, likely that we will not have the time or opportunity to use once the babies are here, for several years.... And DH is convinced now is the time to sell.... :( 

Weather is beautiful here, so I am really ready to get out and enjoy the rest of the day! Happy Saturday to all of you sweet girls! Big hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Viv, glad your safe and sound. I too am so sad for those in Japan. The saddest part is that it's the rural areas and they tend to be more middle to lower class and NEED their jobs. I've heard it's alot of farming that goes on there and so sad that as you said, they've lost their livelihoods. The worst part in my opinion is wondering about the power plants that are leaking. It's a danger to the people and a danger to the land that they grow their food on. I've been praying around the clock it seems not just for those in Japan, but in your area and those in California and Hawii who may get some after-affects. 

We have alot of flooding here too. though it's not like they need boats. It's much lighter, but I've never seen as much flooding in the areas we traveled today as I've seen this year. The weather has been so odd lately. 

Chris, Yes. I've been researching. Some of it may be for no other reason than to be "aware". After my experience with Jackson Jeffrey, I've learned I have to be the one to advocate for myself and my baby. While Dr.'s for the most part have a whole lot of knowledge and experience, if I don't know the in's and outs of what they're doing or what my choices are, I can't expenct to make the right choice based on the needs of myself and my baby. 

I think alot of this stems from not having a whole lot of choices. Last pregnancy I was told that I'd have to have Jackson by C-section beause he'd be too big. that was the first appointment at 4wks. Now how do they know how big my son would have been? They base it on Diabetes, but not all children of diabetics end up big.

Anyways, I think it helps me to pass the time and equips me for the future. As far as things like the Cloth Diapering and stuff, I've been interested in that since Jackson as well and after doing the math, found that the immediate cost of cloth diapering vs. the cost of disposables was more economical...HOWEVER, I have a friend who mentioned Amazon has a diaper club that if you become a member will save money on disposables. I'm told that some mothers save coupons and one woman spent .35 cents per disposable diaper with coupons and this program. So it depends. If anyone wants the specs on the Amazon diaper program let me know and I'll put up the information my friend Sarah shared with me. :thumbup:

I think this stuff is fun for me and keeps the time going. Gives me something to be excited about and takes the nerves of what happened last time away and reminds me that this baby is new and safely on track.

Austin, sorry about losing the boat. Your husband is right though, if you were to sell it, now would be the prime time to do so. Looking forward to hearing more aobut your exciting days ahead!


----------



## pablo797

Morning All!!:flower::flower:

So just got caught up and hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Austin, so glad to hear from you!!! I was a little worried. I am sorry you have to quit your job, sounds like you really love it. However, I don't think it's realistic to carry triplets and go to trials. plus the added stress on your body. Also sorry about the boat. Going out on a lake sounds so nice!! It's a balmy 55 degrees here and it feels like spring, but not summer and I miss being warm!!!

MA, so happy you are feeling better!! I have been looking at diaper adds in magazines but haven't done any research yet. DH informed me he did NOT want to deal with cloth diapers. I think he has a poo phobia, he's bad at picking up dog poop too. As far as I'm concerned the discussion is not over, but we'll see. Also looking at car seats, strollers, etc. So many choices!!

Vivienne, yea that no tsunami for you, but so tragic for those in Japan. I heard that the wave went 6 miles in land. If lived 6 miles in land and heard there was a tsunami coming I wouldn't think it would hit me. I heard there are four trains missing. You better than anyone know what their dealing with. I am glad you are safe and the new hospital sounds nice, but I know what you mean about a "hospital" experience versus a birthing center. 

Missmuffett, sorry that last week was so yucky for you. Hope this week is better!!

MrsJ, Scarlett is sooo big! Are you or your husband tall??

AFM, doing well and nothing to tell. This is our busiest week of the year business wise and I was hoping to lay low this AM before going into work at 1:00. Alas the hound is looking at me with big sad puppy eyes, so off for a hike I go to get him some exercise. I know it's best for me too, but I was hoping for a mellow morning before the chaos of this afternoon and tonight. Oh well, no rest for the weary, at least it's beautiful outside. Have a great Monday!!

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna,

Well, Cloth diapers are more economical in my opinion HOWEVER, many working women find them too much with their schedules. Check out the *Diaper Pin forum *and maybe post a note to other working women and see what diapers work for them and their husbands. I know there are some cloth diapers that aren't male savvy. Others like the easy pull-ups AIO or AI2's are known to be good but may not be suitable for newborns right away. For infants though I've found that the first few weeks are better with old fashioned flats OR Prefolds. The one I just mentioned is a prefold workhorse that they kinda made to look like a shaped regular diaper. I've heard nothing but awesome feedback on them for all ages paired with thirsties covers over them.

If you decide that disposables are better for you, let me know so I can get you that mommy program from Amazon so you can save on diapers!

This is the fun part for me. I like to keep my mind busy looking at the fun stuff. We're not going to buy for awhile, but I want to get an idea of what we'll want and since nobody really knows about our pregnancy...I find it fun to confide in our board here and search for the fun stuff to talk about here.

It's the busiest week of the year? Why is that? Are people getting ready for Easter or something?? Enjoy your walk and rest easy dear friend! :hug:

Hello to everyone else. It's been quiet over the weekend. I spose that no news is good news!

I'm praying for Japan, still praying for the clean up and rebuilding process of New Zealand, for those oppressed in the Middle East and Africa, for everyone nationally and internationally who are hit by the economy and especially for all our men and women serving to protect our countries, those who are protecting our health and well being like the police, fire as well as nurses and Dr.s. May God provide help where it is needed, monetary, physical, emotional and spiritual donations to help those who are helpless and may His presence be among all in Jesus name...AMEN! 

My heart has been all over the place emotionally with everything going on in the world. We are donating where we can to different places and most importantly praying for everyone but I can't help but feel so helpless at a point where I'd love to be shipped off and get in the middle of it all to help in some way. ((sigh))


----------



## pablo797

did I say 55 degrees? I meant 25 degrees. Wroye that last post befoe I ventured outside. It's still sunny and beautiful though and the labradore loved his walk.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I am somewhat caught up on the thread.

Anna - glad the weather is nicer...though still cold!
MA - I am definitely doing disposable diapers. I just don't think me or my hubby could cope with cloth, though I do have several friends who did the cloth.
Did I read a few pages back something about Darien Lake? When I was younger (like 5-8 years old) we lived in Buffalo and would go to Darien Lake Fun Country several times in the summer. It was the best! Don't know if it is still there or not, but liked the fact that you had beach area, water park rides, and regular amusement rides. 

I know that was totally off topic...

AFM - nothing new happening here. We have our second Lamaze class tonight and we learn breathing techniques. 

I hope everyone is doing well and I will do much better this week at reading everything and keeping up!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am somewhat caught up on the thread.
> 
> Anna - glad the weather is nicer...though still cold!
> MA - I am definitely doing disposable diapers. I just don't think me or my hubby could cope with cloth, though I do have several friends who did the cloth.
> Did I read a few pages back something about Darien Lake? When I was younger (like 5-8 years old) we lived in Buffalo and would go to Darien Lake Fun Country several times in the summer. It was the best! Don't know if it is still there or not, but liked the fact that you had beach area, water park rides, and regular amusement rides.
> 
> I know that was totally off topic...
> 
> AFM - nothing new happening here. We have our second Lamaze class tonight and we learn breathing techniques.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and I will do much better this week at reading everything and keeping up!
> 
> Best,
> Steph

Yes, I hear that cloth diapers are more work. I think I decided on them because I'm a homemaker anyways. If it saves a few bucks in the process, I'm doing my job by saving us a little here and there. :winkwink::thumbup: I think if we had multiples though it'd be a bit more complicated, same as if both doug and I were working full time jobs. Luckily I came home when he was going to school full time, interning full time and working full time. I learned to cut costs and started making meals from scratch. I kinda like all this, it's almost like I'm learning the skills our grandparents and great grandparents had that seemed to have disappeared with the times. 

I wouldn't have imagined 10 years ago that I would be at home so early before children, then again, who knew I'd be dealing with infertility issues too.:shrug: I really feel as though my job as a homemaker and wife, soon to be stay at home mommy is REALLY the most important job. All these years of school and wondering who I'd be and who'd ever think that the job I'd love most is being a wife and homemaker and a mommy. I gave up the job for something I feel now, that I'm actually good at. It just fits. I never in a million years would have thought I'd give up the sanity of a regular pay job to stay at home.

I think the interesting part of it all though is seeing "Housewives Of Pick-your-choice" which isn't very realistic at all of real housewives. :rofl: I WISH I could go out and get a lift here or a tuck there or a massage or spend like water. The drama is too funny to even watch sometimes and is really disturbing that housewives or women in general are being portrayed like that. 

Anyways, I kinda got off topic when all I was trying to say was that I chose cloth because I'm home anyways. So I think I'll have the time to deal with the wash and poopy. :rofl:

Oh, also I thought of another issue too...sometimes if you plan to put your baby in daycare, sometimes daycare will not permit anything but disposeables. There are a few who will allow a certain kind of cloth like the AIO's, but that's also something to be sure and ask your future daycare provider if they allow. I'm sure that would help to make a decision as well for those wondering about it.

I also wanted to share with those of you who DO plan to use disposables the information my friend Sarah shared with me. She said the following:

*


Amazon has two newish programs that seriously reduce costs.

First of all, there is Amazon Subscribe & Save (SS). You can use this with many, many items on Amazon, personal care, food, cleaning, etc. And there is Amazon Mom (AM).

For the SS, whatever item you want, when you are looking at the page for it you can chose to Sub & Save. You pick what interval you want the product shipped to you. If your total is over $25, shipping is free. If you want it shipped once a month, you do that, once every 2, 3, or 6 months, that is what you sign up for. If you dont want it again, there is no obligation and no problems if you cancel it. You can switch if you aren't getting diapers enough or are getting too many, and you can change the size when needed. You save 15% with SS.

For AM, currently you can get a free Amazon Prime (free two day shipping) trial. You save an additional 15% with this (this is only for baby items.

So, without using any coupons, you can get pampers or huggies or whatever shipped to your door. I have paid less than 16 cents for Pampers Swaddlers, and around 14 cents for Pampers Baby Dry. 

I've canceled or delayed shipments without a problem. They send you an email a week before shipment giving you the option to change or cancel. If you do nothing, they send it to you. It's much cheaper than buying diapers locally (for me), even if there are sales and coupons. And its really, really nice to not have to worry about it. 

Also, currently there are a bunch of coupons that you can get from various magazines (parenting ones and pregnancy ones) that have codes for Amazon Mom. I've got friends that are having other friends collect them and are paying less than $5 for over 200 diapers.Click to expand...

*


----------



## MissMuffet08

You know Rebekah, I used to WANT to be a stay at home mommy and still kind wouldn't mind it. I used to have visions of myself cooking and cleaning, etc...however, I learned something very important about myself...I am LAZY and easily distracted. I was going to make a chicken dish last night and couldn't find the energy to take my butt to the market to get the food! LOL. Don't get me wrong, I do clean my house...cuz I have to and every now and then I get an inkling to really clean out a closet...but that normally starts me to find something from my long ago to reminisce about and then I get bored with the cleaning and shove everything back into the closet!!! HA HA HA. 

Now, I know it would probably be a different story if I were home all day and maybe it is because on the weekends I am so tired from work that I don't feel like doing "chores". Unfortunately, my hubby just got laid off and I am the sole bread winner (at the moment) so the only stay at home time I will have is Maternity leave. Still, if we could afford it I don't think I would mind being home with the kids full time. I like the idea of being home and taking care of the house and family. What a lovely experience you are going to have...I think it is great!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> You know Rebekah, I used to WANT to be a stay at home mommy and still kind wouldn't mind it. I used to have visions of myself cooking and cleaning, etc...however, I learned something very important about myself...I am LAZY and easily distracted. I was going to make a chicken dish last night and couldn't find the energy to take my butt to the market to get the food! LOL. Don't get me wrong, I do clean my house...cuz I have to and every now and then I get an inkling to really clean out a closet...but that normally starts me to find something from my long ago to reminisce about and then I get bored with the cleaning and shove everything back into the closet!!! HA HA HA.
> 
> Now, I know it would probably be a different story if I were home all day and maybe it is because on the weekends I am so tired from work that I don't feel like doing "chores". Unfortunately, my hubby just got laid off and I am the sole bread winner (at the moment) so the only stay at home time I will have is Maternity leave. Still, if we could afford it I don't think I would mind being home with the kids full time. I like the idea of being home and taking care of the house and family. What a lovely experience you are going to have...I think it is great!

Thank you. It's actually funny, I wasn't sure WHAT to do when I first came home. Then I kinda fell into the swing of things. I tend to be alittle on the over-organized side :wacko: So I have a chart for EVERYTHING. :rofl: For the most part I have specific days for laundry, specific rooms for chores, mopping, sweeping, dusting, etc. I have a "homekeeping" book and even an emergency preparedness binder in case of an electrical outage or a snowstorm, etc. I did that actually when we lost power for several days from a storm and I was stuck home while Doug was working at the hospital. I even bought one of those emergency radios because it has a place to plug in your cell phone to recharge it. I ran out of phone battery during this issue.

Since being pregnant It's lapsed a bit and my husbands taken on a whole lot more. I can't get down to the basement to do laundry after I feel down the stairs last fall. I sweep but don't bend down to pick up the stuff in the dust pan so it ends up going to doug. I don't lift anything too heavy, etc. Mainly all of this is because of my preterm loss and is just to be on the safe side.

I must say that it's a plus when I can be more flexible when I'm tired or sick. I am feeling a bit lazy though during this pregnancy and it feels weird to see my husband do the things I usually do, though he doesn't honestly care. I guess I'm taking a mini vacay before the baby is born to relax a bit.:winkwink:

My cousin tried her hand at staying home and she said she couldn't do it. She said she got pretty bored doing the same thing everyday and just needed that freedom from all the kids to use the skills she feels she's gifted at. 

She amazes me as she goes to work at a crazy job with a designer in New York City, picks up the kids, goes home, gets dinner on, plays with the kids awhile, puts them to bed and tries to find time to spend alone with her husband before going to bed herself. Homemaker or working mom, I have total respect for the roles women play today. It's AMAZING!

With all the school system stuff happening around here and the fact they cut so many programs for the kids as well as we have pretty much the lowest testing scores for our schools, Doug and I decided awhile ago that we would either put our kids in private school (which we've since found is pretty expensive) OR will homeschool like my sister in law does. I think we're looking at homeschooling. At first I thought it was a cultish thing. :lol: But after seeing my sister in law with her own kids, they are THRIVING in soccer, cheerleading, figure skating, football and all but one has above average testing compared to regular parochial school kids in the area. I was AMAZED. She's using the Abecca system but I've seen other teaching plans. I think the abecca system will help me in the beginning as it's more structured like a regular classroom. Then maybe I'll get more flexible once I figure out how our kids learn.

At any rate, here I am talking about homeschooling when the baby is still a little bean. Truth is, it's something we were hoping to do with our fosterdaughters who were WAY behind in school, but the city wouldn't let the kids who were under state custody homeschool. It was a shame because alot of these kids were from off the streets and were pushed forward just to get them ahead, they actually NEEDED more structure and one on one time to learn.

Okay, back to baby things.....I seem to talk as if I've had alot of caffeine. :rofl: I have to be careful getting caught in that trap of planning things months and years in advance because sometimes they don't usually go as planned.:winkwink:

I can imagine you being the breadwinner is a tad stressful. My dad was laid off as well and my mom is supporting them as sole breadwinner. It kinda gets tough on her sometimes. I think it makes my dad a bit depressed sometimes too. Our men have the instinct to provide for their wives and when a job loss comes into play, it sometimes makes them feel bad.

I pray your able to find rest though on your days off. I enjoy our little talks. I like the diversity among all of us. We all seem to be from different places in our lives and I love hearing from other women what they plan to do, what fun baby gear they choose, and the stories behind their beautiful pregnancies. I'm looking forward to more ladies from the other thread joining us hopefully soon too!:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Of all that's Holy in the world!!! 

I told many of you that I'm going to be on progesteron wk 16 until my 36th week. I heard a "rumor" that the U.S. approved the "special" mix of progesterone shots I'll be on called P17 and that they run over a thousand dollars.

My pharmacy doesn't get it and it's only made by a specific manufacterer and only a handful of pharmacies dispense the stuff.

I thought I'd contact a friend of mine who lost her twins a few weeks before I lost my son Jackson. Again she got pregnant with TWINS a few weeks before me. She's pretty much similar protocal. She's told me that her pharmacy covers the drug HOWEVER the Drug is 1500.00. :shock: I'm not sure if that's just ONE shot or if it'll be for the full amount I'll need. In which case I'll be taking one shot each day from wk 16 until wk 36. Because it's not available at the hospital pharmacy, we'll be paying 40% of the cost and I'm not even sure our flex account with cover the cost of this drug. 

This drug HAS to be used because it's a specific mix which specifically keeps my uterus calm. The others aren't as potent by any means and won't get the job done. 

So here I sit. We plan to talk with the perinatologist on Fridays appointment. There's not a whole lot we can do. We'll have to pay the 500.00 a pop if we actually have to come up with it. Which may mean we may have to ditch the dula. We'll cross that bridge when we get there I guess.

In the meantime, I'll do my research tomorrow to find out if our flex will cover it. Even then, if it's 500.00 a pop, there isn't a whole lot of doses our flex account will cover. Typical for the United States to do something so detrimental to the health and wellbeing of mothers and babies. Lets put families in debt while they're already concerned about getting through their pregnancies safely!!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies - hope everyone had a good weekend!

Austin - happy to see you and the babies are okay! I am sorry about having to give up the job, though. (And the boat!) Maybe you & hubby could downgrade on the whole boat thing instead of giving it up entirely? I know how tough it is to have to give up something you love, even if it is ultimately for a greater goal. 

We have a motorcycle that we ride a lot over the summer months (he drives, I'm chauffered on the back). I must say, of the few toys we have, that one's my favorite. When the DH mentioned possibly selling it, I said "Oh, HELLL no!" As long as I'm not too big to fit on the back, we're riding! I'm thinking I'll still be able to get on it through the end of June. I hope... :dohh: And his parents live close by, so I'm sure they'd be more than willing to watch their grandchild on occasion next summer so we can get out for a few hours on a nice sunny day...

Of course, a bike doesn't require a fraction of the financial upkeep as a boat. I'm sure if we were expecting multiples, not only would he be selling the bike, he'd be pawning my jewelry!!

MissMuffett - you're a woman after my own heart! Lazy and easily distracted - I'm SO with ya on that! I do the basic cleaning too, but as soon as I start on one of the many cleanout projects I need to do... "Ooh! Look at these old pictures!" and after an hour and a half of sitting crossed-legged on the floor flipping through stuff, it all gets re-piled in the box and back down to the basement it goes... *_Sigh_* And I plan on using disposables, too. The thought of the extra work involved with cloth just doesn't do it for me. Besides, we've already decided that our child is going to be such an advanced genius that s/he'll be potty trained within the first year, anyway. :winkwink: 

And yep - I was referring to the same Darien Lake. It's huge now, with a big hotel, campgrounds, a bunch of roller coasters, and a large amphitheater that hosts most of the Western NY summer concerts. A far cry from what it was back in the early 80's. It's expanded it's waterpark, too, but since I don't do bathing suits I haven't been to that part of it since I was about 13 years old. 

Titi - you go for your scan today, right? Good luck!! :flower:

AFM - we went to the 12 week scan yesterday. So far, everything looks great. The doctor said that when you combine my age & the nuchal fold measurement, the odds of a genetic defect are about 1 in 700. Woo HOO! BUT - that's without the blood work being factored in. That won't come back until next week, and could theoretically squash those odds. So even though things look promising, we're still not spilling the beans until we get those results back. The doctor said she'd try to put a rush on it, but couldn't guarantee it. So I'm hoping we'll know by the end of the week, but I'm not expecting anything until next week.

Hope everyone has a great day! :kiss:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Whew!!! Sounds like everyone had quite the week and has good news all around

Pablo  Yay for Spring Break! Im sure you will be crazy busy for the foreseeable future!! Take time to rest & dont stay on those feet too long! Last week during trial, I was in heels (not too much walking) but looked down at my ankles on the 3rd day and yikes  they were like little sausages! Cankles!!! Feet up & plenty of water made them go down, but you gotta watch the time on the feet! &#61514; Also  LOVED the story about your dog biscuit dream! Lol

Viv  So glad are doing well and were not affected by the tragedy in Japan 

MissMuffet  Hope youre enjoying the classes! And you are so right on the cleaning perspective! I am with you on that one at times. Theres just too much other stuff to do &#61514;

Angela & Terri  How are your precious babies? Glad you are doing well!!!

Titi  Congrats on the test results!!! Yep  seems like we go from test to test, hurdle to hurdle So glad you are doing so well! 

MA  Thanks for all your analysis on the diapering, etc I am definitely taking notes of all the great finds you tell us about!

Sunshine  LOL you make me laugh!! Dont mention to my hubs about pawning the jewelry!! Love my baubles! &#61514; Yep, boat is for sale I will miss it. We could have likely made it work with one bambino, but three? Nope. The storage cost alone is a bit of a car payment, lol I hear you on the bike Hubs also has a Harley He has mentioned selling it, as well, but I told him that is up to him Big difference  it is paid for and we can store it in the garage. Only cost are about $200/year for insurance. I am not riding prego, but certainly is tempting in the pretty weather. He really loves that bike, so I am encouraging him not to sell. 

AFM - I am officially out at the office It would be ridiculous to not tell, as I look about 24 weeks prego and tired of trying to hide it Our next big hurdle will be the NT screens/tests next Monday from there, we will decide about any further testing. Genetic screenings are all back and good! 

My DH is finally coming around We had a good talk last night and I told him I thought we really need to start talking/planning some things as my greatest fear is that I will be put on bedrest early and not be able to shop, etc. and he will have to do it all without me. He agreed and just asked to wait until the NT screens.... thats a fair compromise, so I agreed. Then, we had a great discussion about names and joked around for a bit Really helped lighten the mood! I think it will be almost easier to choose 3 versus one well both be a little more flexible, I guess. &#61514; 

Otherwise, Im feeling good with the small exception of annoying headaches during the day Anyone having those? Happy Tuesday, everyone!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls and :hugs: all around!

We're doing well here, with my mother in law here to help for the last week. She leaves this Friday and I don't know WHAT we will do with her gone. :dohh: She keeps saying "oh, you'll be fine" but hubby and I look at each other like deer in the headlights! :wacko:

Ethan is an absolute delight! We love him so much! On the practical side, hubs and I are both feeling overwhelmed and exhausted, but i guess that is par for the course. He eats about every 2.5 hours (doc's orders, but he has been keeping this schedule on his own anyway). 

Long story short, we thought we were making strides with the breastfeeding, when I was letting him nurse for an hour each time (30 mins per side). He seemed satisfied and happy, but at his 10 day weight check he'd lost another 4 oz (for a total loss from 7lbs 8oz to 6+13 oz over his first 10 days). According to the doctor it is very easy for an infant this size to burn more calories nursing than they are taking in. Dr. was concerned at this trend, since we knew I did not get much milk when I pumped. So we started supplementing him in earnest with formula and just giving him whatever breastmilk I can pump (usually can only get about 30-40ml per 1/2 hour pumping session every 3 hours). On this regimen, he's regained his birth weight of 7+8 between Friday and Monday! YAY! 

Meanwhile, we are now cleared to try nursing again. However, the current schedule of pumping and bottle feeding every 2.5 hours (even WITH a grandma here to help LOL!) is running us ragged. I'm not sure how to even begin working in nursing plus pumping plus bottle feeding, when it also takes about 45 minutes for each bottle feeding (with feeding then burping, changing, and we keep him up on our shoulder or propped upright like in a bouncy seat for about half an hour after feeding, to prevent reflux). 

Sorry to just vent - I'm sort of thinking out loud here. CJ or Code if you have any advice please let me know! 

But otherwise all is well and we are just enjoying our perfect little guy!

Hope everyone else is well. I just had time to skim but it sounds like all is going pretty well. 

Hugs and love to everyone! Ethan sends kisses!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela, sounds like breastfeeding is a struggle. I've heard that it can be hard at first. I think your story is encouraging me to make sure we get a lactating consultant post natal with our dulas service. I have this feeling I'll need the help and the experience to figure out what the heck to do. 

Glad the little guy is gaining weight and looking forward to hearing you've gotten the hang of it all and your all getting your needed rest. :hugs:




AFM: We spent most of the day on the phone about P17 injections. It looks like it may be covered, but we're having a hard time finding a compound lab that actually makes the drug and praying that it is within our insurance carrier. :wacko: 

There's alot to talk to the perinatologist about. I'm not up for paying 1500.00 a dose for the drug, somehow this has to work. By the grace of God it will work itself out.

GI issues are doing EXCELLENT today. Still have issues with meat and Doug took us out to dinner. I had bottomless soup and salad and barely touched the soup and had lots of salad. The good thing about this is I've seemed to become a vegetarian. I eat ALOT of vegetarian dishes and salads and lots of fruit. Trying news is that I'm not sure I'm getting enough protein so I'm starting to make mega protein shakes with peanut butter, protein powder, skim milk and bananas with flax seeds.

I pray your all doing well.


Angela, I'm so tired I feel very similar to that beautiful pic of your baby. I could just crawl in the bed all day long. I'm SO tired! It'll be nice when we reach second trimester. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon/Evening ladies, 

Angela it is great to hear from you and I am glad that Ethan is has gained back his weight. It is also good to hear about your breastfeeding experience as this is something that i am concerned and want to learn more about. I am signing up for a breastfeeding class at kaiser. Also, Babies R Us offers a Breast feeding class that is free I believe - thought I would mention it to those in the states who don't want to pay for a breastfeeding class. 

Rebekah - glad that the GI issues are going away and please keep us posted on the new P17 injection. I will pray that you insurance covers this, but as you say God will work it out and everything will be ok. 

Chris &#8211; glad your 12 week scan went well! Yes many a &#8220;clean-up&#8221; day was spent sitting on the floor looking at old photos only to be put back in the box LOL. Good ole&#8217; Darien Lake. I still remember the jingle!

Austin &#8211; how wonderful that your Genetic screening is good. YAY. I am sure the NT screens will be fine. Also, glad to hear that your DH is coming around. As you get further along he will get more and more excited. 

AFM - DH and I had another great Lamaze class last night. We learned a slow paced breathing technique. We also did a relaxation exercise where we laid on our mats and listened to a cd of man talking about a nice beach and sand and water, etc. He first started off talking about imaging being on an elevator - well I am claustraphobic and the last place I want to be is on an elevator, so I was definitely not Relaxed. Then he started talking about the beach, etc, I couldn't listen because I wanted to laugh. I had to think about something else or I knew I would get the giggles and not be able to stop. I didn't want to get in trouble...

Anyway, my feet are starting to swell a bit now, they look like flippers - not happy. But at least they now match my sausage like fingers...Le Sigh. I am now officially in my 3rd trimester! YAY - but also EEK!!! It is really starting to become real now and I have so much to do to get my baby's room ready. My Dad will be here next week so I may try to con him in helping with the room. The other cool thing is that he will be able to come to my next Perinatologist appointment and see his granddaughter on the screen. So I am very excited for that. 

Well now that I have rambled on, I am taking my tired self home. I hope everyone has a FANTASTIC evening. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

Evening girls! This thread is so hard to keep up to date with! lol

Rebekah- glad to hear your GI issues are getting better. I really hope your insurance carrier will cover a good part of that drug for you. Last thing you need to do is worry about money. I am very impressed with your determination to use cloth diapers. It is something that definitely interests me, but I can't even begin think about that yet. I am originally from BC (only lived in Mtl for nearly 8 years yiiiiikes!) so I am a bit of a tree hugger at heart. The thought of all those disposable diapers sitting in landfills really does my head in. :dohh:

Chris (#2) lol!- don't worry about your blood work making your results lower, it's going to make them higher for sure!!!! :thumbup: I don't know what my rating was after just the scan because the clinic wouldn't give results until they had the 1st and 2nd tri bloodwork in, but we ended up at 1 in 19,000 chance of DS. Very happy with those odds. 

Austingirl- I think you have the right attitude about getting stuff ready now. I know alot of people like to wait but like you said, you may not have the opportunity later. Carrying three babies in your belly will certainly take a toll whether you get put on bed rest or not. So exciting! Three for one! LOL Did you ever in your wildest dreams think after all those months ttc you'd end up with three??? my husband also didn't want to think too far ahead until we got our NT results back either. I guess that's the rational and practical side of them.

Angela- Ethan is just precious and I love his name btw!! Good to hear he is putting on weight now. :thumbup: Don't put too much pressure on yourself re. the breastfeeding. You can only do your best. xo

Steph- that's awesome your dad is going to come to your appt. with you! I am so jealous! My parents live 1,000 of km away in BC and won't even be here for the birth. Who knows when they'll get to see their grandchild. :| Don't even get me started. Enjoy these precious moments!

AFM- I seem to be growing at a rapid pace now. It's freaking me out! I have instilled a desert ban on me starting today. I have put on 3 lbs since my Doctor's appt. last week. :dohh: I know alot is belly at the moment but I have to start being more careful. It's really less about vanity and more about comfort and health. I just see the pain my friend who gained 80 lbs is going through and I just don't want to experience that. Plus it's a problem to take off. DH and I started looking at furniture and what not online tonight. I think we found a crib we like! We'll probably wait to buy anything until after our gender scan on April 12th. I have my heart set on white furniture for the nursery but he thinks its too feminine if we end up having a boy. I disagree....... what do you guys think???

Well, i can hear them weighing in now on the Biggest Loser in the other room so I think I'll go catch that. haha

Hope everyone is doing well!! We are missing some girls out there! has anyone seen Lucy lately? I think it's been at least a month or two.


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Evening girls! This thread is so hard to keep up to date with! lol
> 
> Rebekah- glad to hear your GI issues are getting better. I really hope your insurance carrier will cover a good part of that drug for you. Last thing you need to do is worry about money. I am very impressed with your determination to use cloth diapers. It is something that definitely interests me, but I can't even begin think about that yet. I am originally from BC (only lived in Mtl for nearly 8 years yiiiiikes!) so I am a bit of a tree hugger at heart. The thought of all those disposable diapers sitting in landfills really does my head in. :dohh:
> 
> Chris (#2) lol!- don't worry about your blood work making your results lower, it's going to make them higher for sure!!!! :thumbup: I don't know what my rating was after just the scan because the clinic wouldn't give results until they had the 1st and 2nd tri bloodwork in, but we ended up at 1 in 19,000 chance of DS. Very happy with those odds.
> 
> Austingirl- I think you have the right attitude about getting stuff ready now. I know alot of people like to wait but like you said, you may not have the opportunity later. Carrying three babies in your belly will certainly take a toll whether you get put on bed rest or not. So exciting! Three for one! LOL Did you ever in your wildest dreams think after all those months ttc you'd end up with three??? my husband also didn't want to think too far ahead until we got our NT results back either. I guess that's the rational and practical side of them.
> 
> Angela- Ethan is just precious and I love his name btw!! Good to hear he is putting on weight now. :thumbup: Don't put too much pressure on yourself re. the breastfeeding. You can only do your best. xo
> 
> Steph- that's awesome your dad is going to come to your appt. with you! I am so jealous! My parents live 1,000 of km away in BC and won't even be here for the birth. Who knows when they'll get to see their grandchild. :| Don't even get me started. Enjoy these precious moments!
> 
> AFM- I seem to be growing at a rapid pace now. It's freaking me out! I have instilled a desert ban on me starting today. I have put on 3 lbs since my Doctor's appt. last week. :dohh: I know alot is belly at the moment but I have to start being more careful. It's really less about vanity and more about comfort and health. I just see the pain my friend who gained 80 lbs is going through and I just don't want to experience that. Plus it's a problem to take off. DH and I started looking at furniture and what not online tonight. I think we found a crib we like! We'll probably wait to buy anything until after our gender scan on April 12th. I have my heart set on white furniture for the nursery but he thinks its too feminine if we end up having a boy. I disagree....... what do you guys think???
> 
> Well, i can hear them weighing in now on the Biggest Loser in the other room so I think I'll go catch that. haha
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! We are missing some girls out there! has anyone seen Lucy lately? I think it's been at least a month or two.

Oh I am for white no matter the gender. I figure I can always stencil boy/girl designs on later in required!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone!

Angela - glad you're cleared to breast feed again! And I thank you for posting about it - these are all things that are good for us to be aware of. To be honest, up until reading about your experiences I've been completely clueless about how it all works. Guess it's a little more than insert part A into slot B, huh?

Rebekah - Thank God the GI issues are lessening! And good luck with the insurance coverage for the injections. Insurance companies can be SO frustrating to deal with - I'll keep my fingers crossed that it all works out for you.

Steph - Congrats on finally making it to the 3rd trimester! :happydance: You're in the home stretch now, girl! So you find the Lamaze helpful? They offer breathing classes through the hospital I'll be delivering at, but I haven't spoken to anyone who's actually taken them. I know it sounds dumb, but because our mothers took it I wondered if it was one of those things that was pretty much outdated now. Good to know you're finding it useful. Please keep posting your thoughts about it as you go!

Chris #1 (love it!) - as far as the furniture goes, I don't see a problem using white in a little boy's room. Once you add the accessories (trucks or trains or dinosaurs or whatever it is that little boys like...) it'll totally be a "little man's" room! 

So the blood test should make the odds better for me, huh? Now THAT makes me happy! When I asked the doctor if it could make a big difference in the 1 in 700 that we have now, or if it would just tweak it a little, she said it could make a huge difference. For the better OR for the worse. But I understand that doctors are leery of saying too much either way without the data to back it up. BUT - just for my own piece of mind until the results come back - I'm going to keep in mind what you just told me instead of what the doc told me. I like your answer better. :) 

From what the doctor told me, the age & the nuchal measurements typically show more of the odds for tri 18 & 21, and the blood work is more strongly geared toward tri 13. Who knows - every time I try to google more info on it I get different answers. _*Sigh*_ Guess I'll just have to wait it out the old fashioned way.

Titi - how did your scan go? Can't wait to hear about it!

:hi: Hi to everyone else - Anna, Austin, Junebug, Terri, Viv (sorry if I missed anyone!) 

Have a great day, ladies! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. 

Chris, I love white furniture. We're using a darker color but it's because it goes with the furniture we have here. I have loved the look of white though and think it would be good for both sexes. What you "could" do is find white cribs with both male and female bedding in it to show your husband it can look good for a boy or a girl either way. Online they ALWAYS tend to have white bedding with both on there. Maybe that would pursuade him.

Steph, WTG with the 3rd trimester!! You made me laugh about the swollen feet issue. Don't worry though, I'll get mine when the time comes. :winkwink: :rofl:

Viv, I just LOVE the kitten in your pic. It brings a smile to my face everytime!

AFM, I decided to finally make the appointment for a second opinion in Rochester. It's the end of this month and I'm already feeling a sense of relief. After talking ALOT with a couple of the women from the cerclage thread and my friend who's been through the exact experience as i've been a few weeks before Jackson and is now pregnant again a few weeks before me...I'm just feeling as though this perinatologist has a "wait and see" approach and is waiting too long to cerclage. By the time I'm 15 to 20 weeks, I may have already started opening and the risks of cerclaging later are actually MUCH higher at her scheduled dates than if she would cerclage at 13 or 14 wks which is less than 1% chance of risk. 

I'm going to the appointment on Friday and tell her I"m not confident with the approach, however, their hesitancey about even cerclaging makes me nervous because they don't seem confident at all because of the risks and it has me wondering if they can perform it confidently. 

I called Strong Perinatologist Associates and already the conversation I had was a welcoming one and not just another problem patient I feel this office treats us like. They said they would transfer the records from what happened with Jackson Jeffrey while also the feedback from this pregnancy and I'd meet with TWO Dr.'s at the end of the month.

Doug is very NERVOUS about the two or so hours travel back and forth. He's just concerned about getting us safely to the hospital when we need to get there.

I on the other hand would feel so at ease at this hospital because it is reputable and isn't the hospital that was negligent with Jackson. I just feel that if I have to go back to that hospital again to birth It would just be awful for me.

So I'll see what happens this friday's appointment and then see what the second consult has to say in Rochester. Hopefully one way or another we'll get the care we need and I can finally put my mind to rest and RELAX!

As for the insurance issue, We stopped because we couldn't find the right pharmacy that dispenses the drug. We're going to ask on Friday which pharmacy it is and I have to see if they are in line with our insurance. What I've heard from the insurance company is that they'll pay either 100% or 80%. It's much higher than what our current pharmacy specialist told us that they would only pay 40% out of loop. So I'm not going to worry about it and we'll cross that bridge when we get there. :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. I hope you all are feeling good today.

sunshine and austin - thanks for asking after me.

Today, was a hard day for me. Had my second ultrasound this morning. My FS thinks I'm around 5 weeks, 3 or 4 days. Looks like the gestational sac did grow since last week but no sign of a yolk sac or fetal pole yet. FS said ideally they would like to see a yolk sac now although they were not concerned because it is early. They re-checked my blood tests. My beta/hcg is still high = 16,165 and so is my progesterone = greater than 40. My only issue is my TSH is back up again (I have a thyroid problem) so they increased by medicine again. 

Had a really tough time getting through today. I keep hearing that it is still early and plenty of women go in at 6 or 7 weeks and see a yolk sac, fetal pole and even a heart beat. 

I was hoping to see some progression today. Just not sure how to feel. Of course, I am really sad and disappointed. Everyone says stay positive. It's not always easy to do in this long, long process of TTC and beyond and after so many distressing and anxiety ridden days. 

So, ladies if you have any extra positive energy, please send it my way...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tititimes2 said:


> Hi, ladies. I hope you all are feeling good today.
> 
> sunshine and austin - thanks for asking after me.
> 
> Today, was a hard day for me. Had my second ultrasound this morning. My FS thinks I'm around 5 weeks, 3 or 4 days. Looks like the gestational sac did grow since last week but no sign of a yolk sac or fetal pole yet. FS said ideally they would like to see a yolk sac now although they were not concerned because it is early. They re-checked my blood tests. My beta/hcg is still high = 16,165 and so is my progesterone = greater than 40. My only issue is my TSH is back up again (I have a thyroid problem) so they increased by medicine again.
> 
> Had a really tough time getting through today. I keep hearing that it is still early and plenty of women go in at 6 or 7 weeks and see a yolk sac, fetal pole and even a heart beat.
> 
> I was hoping to see some progression today. Just not sure how to feel. Of course, I am really sad and disappointed. Everyone says stay positive. It's not always easy to do in this long, long process of TTC and beyond and after so many distressing and anxiety ridden days.
> 
> So, ladies if you have any extra positive energy, please send it my way...

Oh your REALLY early at just 5wks hun. Most "early" scans I know have been 6 or 7 weeks. I'm a diabetic and they start around late 6wks and that's earlier than MANY who only get their first between 8 to 10wks. You should start seeing the sac late 6wks early 7wks and the heartbeat depends. I've heard it in my last pregnancy at 6weeks and this time around 7wks. 

I wouldn't let that bother you, you've actually had an EXTRA early scan. Usually they only tell you they'll see "limited" because it's so early. I'm surprised they jumped the gun so early. Try and put your mind at ease and hopefully you'll get another scan at 6 or 7 wks and it'll put your mind at ease. :hugs::flower:


----------



## pablo797

It's late and I'm, exhausted but wanted to get caught up. Spring Break is kicking my ass. A quick note tonight and I hope to get caught up with everyone in the next few days. 

Just wanted to send hugs to Titti, don't worry too much hon. I did not hear the heartbeat until 12 weeks!!! It's still really early. I am thinking of you and sending all the extra energy I have your way. 

Have a good night everyone, and hugs. Promise to catch up soon. Anna


----------



## Vivienne

Tititimes2 said:


> Hi, ladies. I hope you all are feeling good today.
> 
> sunshine and austin - thanks for asking after me.
> 
> Today, was a hard day for me. Had my second ultrasound this morning. My FS thinks I'm around 5 weeks, 3 or 4 days. Looks like the gestational sac did grow since last week but no sign of a yolk sac or fetal pole yet. FS said ideally they would like to see a yolk sac now although they were not concerned because it is early. They re-checked my blood tests. My beta/hcg is still high = 16,165 and so is my progesterone = greater than 40. My only issue is my TSH is back up again (I have a thyroid problem) so they increased by medicine again.
> 
> Had a really tough time getting through today. I keep hearing that it is still early and plenty of women go in at 6 or 7 weeks and see a yolk sac, fetal pole and even a heart beat.
> 
> I was hoping to see some progression today. Just not sure how to feel. Of course, I am really sad and disappointed. Everyone says stay positive. It's not always easy to do in this long, long process of TTC and beyond and after so many distressing and anxiety ridden days.
> 
> So, ladies if you have any extra positive energy, please send it my way...

Sending plenty of positive vibes you way sweets :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies! I had kind of a crazy/scary day yesterday. But before I get into that I wanted to give hugs to Titi and tell you as everyone else has that it is early, and to stay positive. It is good that your numbers are still high. I will keep you in my prayers. 

Yesterday afternoon me and one of my pregnant co-workers went for a walk, when we got back we went to the bathroom (of course) and I saw what looked like my mucus plug. I started to freak out and immediately left work and went to Kaiser's Labor and Delivery unit. My husband met me there. 

They hooked me and to check on the baby, etc. The Dr came in an examined me. She said that it may or may not have been my mucus plug. She said more than likely since I had had sex 2 days prior it was probably (excuse the TMI) semen or left over discharge. She said that it could have been part of the mucus plug, but it wasn't anything to worry about. She did a pelvic exam, an ultrasound and then a vaginal ultrasound and said that my cervix was closed. They had monitered me for about an hour and didnt see any contractions so that was good. The entire time the baby was kicking up a storm so that was also good. She said some other re-assuring things and then told me I could go home and that if anything came up (questions, etc) to definitely call or come in. 

I am feeling much better about it today. But it was pretty scary at the time. Thank GOD for my husband who immediately made me feel at ease the moment he got to the hospital. On a positive note, I got to see part of what the Labor and Delivery unit would look like and I have to say I was very impressed. The rooms were HUGE and private. I did say that I didn't want to be in another room there until end of May early June when my "bun" was done cooking!

I hope everyone else is doing well and I will check back in a bit. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

steph, so scarry!! Glad you and babe are ok!! Lots of hugs . Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Morning ladies! I had kind of a crazy/scary day yesterday. But before I get into that I wanted to give hugs to Titi and tell you as everyone else has that it is early, and to stay positive. It is good that your numbers are still high. I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon me and one of my pregnant co-workers went for a walk, when we got back we went to the bathroom (of course) and I saw what looked like my mucus plug. I started to freak out and immediately left work and went to Kaiser's Labor and Delivery unit. My husband met me there.
> 
> They hooked me and to check on the baby, etc. The Dr came in an examined me. She said that it may or may not have been my mucus plug. She said more than likely since I had had sex 2 days prior it was probably (excuse the TMI) semen or left over discharge. She said that it could have been part of the mucus plug, but it wasn't anything to worry about. She did a pelvic exam, an ultrasound and then a vaginal ultrasound and said that my cervix was closed. They had monitered me for about an hour and didnt see any contractions so that was good. The entire time the baby was kicking up a storm so that was also good. She said some other re-assuring things and then told me I could go home and that if anything came up (questions, etc) to definitely call or come in.
> 
> I am feeling much better about it today. But it was pretty scary at the time. Thank GOD for my husband who immediately made me feel at ease the moment he got to the hospital. On a positive note, I got to see part of what the Labor and Delivery unit would look like and I have to say I was very impressed. The rooms were HUGE and private. I did say that I didn't want to be in another room there until end of May early June when my "bun" was done cooking!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and I will check back in a bit.
> 
> Best,
> Steph

Steph, as someone who lost her mucus plug last time I can tell you that even if you did lose your mucus plug, your at 27 wks and usually if you talk to anyone in a cerclage room that has been through it, they'll tell you babies are fine at 27 and 28 wks because they're usually too big to start funneling down. :thumbup: The only thing I'd keep track of is yeast and bacteria. If you did lose some of the plug it needs to be taken care of. I'd go as far as to have them perform a swab test every two weeks to be sure your clear from infection.

I wouldn't worry too much about losing your mucus plug at this stage of the game. Your baby should be fine. Just be careful of infection and if you feel yeast or bacteria get it taken care of. :winkwink:

Glad all is well with you. What a scare that must have been!:hugs::flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

I asked if I would be more prone to infection. The Dr. said that because my cervix was closed, I should be ok. I do have an appointment with my Ob on Monday so I will have her do an exam for yeast and BV. We were also told to hold off on sex until cleared by my dr. The other good thing is on the 28th i have appointment with the perinatologist as well. I am now glad I have so many dr appointments!


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Friday ladies!! :kiss:

Angela - your MIL leaves today, right? Don't worry - you'll be fine! Sounds to me like you're doing an awesome job already. I think it's so nice that you & the MIL get along so well, too. Wish I had that with mine.

Rebekah - yay for you for making the appointment at Strong! It really seems like things are off to a great start with them - I wish you luck. Don't forget to let us know how your appointment with the other doc goes today!

Titi, my friend - please try not to worry. (Easier said than done, I know). Are they sure on the dates? I was in the EXACT same situation as you are right now with my own pregnancy, only my numbers weren't as good as yours. Turns out we were a week off. Which, at that early stage, makes all the difference in the world. And the fact that the gest. sac grew is also in your favor. So please try to hang in there. It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings, and I have no intention of warming up my pipes just yet. 

Anna - how're you doing with the spring break crowd? How long does it last? I should know the answer to that - the hubby's a teacher at the local community college - but he's also a department chair, so he goes in most days anyway. At best, it'll be over soon. At worst, you're at least to the half way point. Hang in there!

Steph - thank God you & baby are okay! I guess you've gotta take your cue from the doctor. If she thinks baby's okay, and all the equipment shows that baby's okay, then it's probably safe to say that baby's okay. What a scare, though! Glad it had a happy ending!

Austin, Junebug, Terri & Viv - good mornin' to ya!

Chris - you were right about the blood work! I got my results yesterday, and final results from the 1st tri screening are 1 in 1721 for downs, and 1 in 3101 for tri 18/13! Which, they said, were the same as a 20 year old. Woo-HOO! 

Of course, I also had a scare on Wednesday evening to offset that. (This must be the official scare week). I had a few sharp pains and some mild cramping at work that afternoon, and didn't really think anything of it. Until I got home from work to find blood in my underwear. 

A quick backstory - I had a threatened and misdiagnosed miscarriage with this pregnancy back at the end of January. When I went back about a week later for an u/s to make sure all the tissue had expelled, there was a heart beat...

So anyhow, back to Wednesday... I called the OB office, and the doc on call pretty much said that there was nothing to do, and to call back in the morning to come in for an u/s. Meanwhile, the bleeding stopped (spotting only) but the cramping got a lot worse. So I called yesterday morning and they had me come in. The bleeding/cramping had stopped by then, but my abdomen still felt unusually bloated & tender. 

But thank God, the u/s showed the little squirt squirming away with a strong heart beat, and the doctor said my cervix was closed and not bleeding anymore. She said that everything looked great, but to call if I have any more problems or questions. 

But she also limited me to becoming nothing more than a human incubator for the next two weeks - absolutely no exercise, no lifting, no exertion of any kind. I'm cleared to go to work, but only if I sit all day long. Oh - and she also put me on strict "pelvic rest," which she explained to me as "no insertion of anything for the next two weeks." 

Okay - a few things crossed my mind with that one. First - as a pregnant person, I wouldn't need a tampon. Second - if I'm not supposed to have sex, why not just say "no sex"? And third - are there really _that_ many other options, and what kind of patients does she see?? *Sigh* Guess I've just lived a sheltered life. :nope:

Oh - and I have a trimester question for you girls. When exactly does the 2nd trimester start? I've found three different answers: 
1 - at the beginning of week 13. Which in my opinion seems to soon, as that's based on four weeks per month, and only one of 12 months is actually 28 days long. Not counting Leap Year, of course :) 
2 - at the beginning of week 14, which seems to make the most sense to me. 
3 - at the beginning of week 15, and I still can't figure THAT one out.

Anyone have any insight on that? I was going to ask the doctor yesterday, but had too many other things on my mind at the time.

Well, now that I've written a book... I hope everyone has a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

WOW Chris #2 - you aren't kidding this is the week for scares! I am gald that your dr said that everything was ok. Please keep us posted. As for inserting anything I am assuming she may be talking about toys and/or fingers LOL (which I guess could technically be lumped in with no sex!). I too am off of sex or insertion of anything vaginally until my Dr "releases me". 

Technically 2nd Trimester begins at week 13, however on this site it begins at week 14. I guess if you divide 40 /3 you get a little over 13 so that may be why some say 14. 

AFM - I am trying not to freak out every time I go to the bathroom or feel a twinge. I think after my Dr appointment on Monday, I will feel better. 

I hope that everyone has a good weekend and that in terms of pregnancy the weekend is non eventful!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

The questions in here are meant for the girls in the other forum so you can just disregard them. Doug and I both have had a pretty crappy day and are spent so I'm just reposting my origional post from another forum:




Well, today's Dr.'s appointment didn't go as planned. ((sigh))

After ALOT of waiting, I found out that my origional perinatologist wasn't there when she was supposed to be. Instead, I got one of the OB's from my prior pregnancy (which I wasn't all to happy to have).

I spent much of the time answering questionnaire forms and some were just OUT THERE pertaining to content matter. After that I waited some more which led to a nice long conversation with the very nice midwife there. She DID irritate me a little with a comment about getting past the issues with the hospital in order to have a clean slate this time. I shared with her that with the many areas of negligence, it's hard to move past this issue if you cannot trust the medical staff that are supposed to care for you.

She also mentioned letting go of what happened with my last pregnancy which I agree with myself. I let her know that this too is another issue that will be difficult to just move past because there's the first trimester milestone to pass and then the most important for me is the 22wk milestone.

We moved past that and said our goodbyes and FINALLY the Dr. came in. ((keep in mind my appointment was 1045pm and we left at 230pm))

*ABOUT THE CERCLAGE ISSUE*:
I told him I had some concerns from my last consult with my origional Dr. that I needed to have answers to. First was a simple one of finding out which compound pharmacy for the 17P injection I'll be taking later on. The next being that I wasn't at all comfortable with a "wait and see" attitude for a cerclage for what I believe to be a classic case of Incompetant Cervix.

Looking at the records, he said that what was written was that I had contractions at the hospital at 22wks and was found to be 3cm dialated BUT two days before, the sonogram showed 4.7 cm's. According to him, this is basically signs of preterm labor and NOT the signs of cervical insufficiency which is why they are prescribing 17p injections to quiet the uterine muscle.

They are also keeping an eye on bacterial vaginosis and prescribing antibiotics as needed.

I told him I felt I needed a cerclage between 13 or 14 weeks and he actually said the risk was HIGHER for any kind of a cerclage but a prophylactic cerclage came with it's risks and said that if early prophylactic cerclages came with little risk, then all Dr.'s would be using "preventative cerclages". He said there were no specific studies that proved preventative cerclages worked. Risks he mentioned for preventative cerclage is the proximity to the bladder and rectum and risk of puncturing either with the needle because there's LESS room than when the cerclage would be done between wks 16 & 20. Risk of infection...he said there's NO PROOF of reduction of infection or miscarriage with preventative prophylactic cerclage. He also mentions that with a preventative cerclage I could STILL go into labor preterm and have ALOT more pain as the sutures strain and possibly tear.

He kept saying "You've GOTTA have RESPECT for cerclages, for they have their RISKS".

In addition to preventative or prophylactic cerclages he mentioned two other times of cerclaging. One was emergent cerclages done between 16 and 20 wks in which he would measure the cervix every two weeks and are done when the cervix is less than 2cm's THIS is the type that he performs and teaches residents to do. 

The other type is a Rescue Cerclage which is done by some when the cervix is nearly gone altogether and close to ripening. He says he Doesn't perform Rescue Cerclages and mentioned there is BETTER outcome with bedrest and 17p injections in this situation. 

He said that he would NOT perform the cerclage surgery on someone HE didn't think needed it.


Can anybody think of studies done in opposition of what he was saying? In proof against I guess I would ask, because he said all the studies backed HIM up.

My husband wants to do more research on this, does anyone have websites with concrete information for him to research??

Also, since this Dr. says he's POSITIVE that what I have is PTL because there wouldn't have been ANY contractions even that one night and we STILL would have been dialated. There would have been steady decrease in length of cervix. I'm wondering if there are any links to some concrete research that will help me understand PTL and if what I really had was that OR the IC which I STILL think I had. 

Any feedback would greatly be appreciated by you all. I'm at a frustrating point. We're going for the second opinion two hours away at a reputable hospital BUT, What if this group says the same thing?!

I left the building feeling that if I have the stupid cerclage early, my baby would surely die from complications....YET, If I make the decision to "Wait and see" at 16 to 20 weeks like he says, I could surely have ANOTHER second trimester loss. Either way, I feel as though I'm choosing a path to my babies death sentence and am SO AFRAID to get attatched for fear I'll lose this one too. :cry: 

I'm not really understanding this, if it were THAT bad why are there so many of you with early cerclages?? Why is he saying that it's actually RARE to see prophylactic cerclages?!


----------



## Dr.M

Hi There!!!!
This is off topic, but is a really cool artcle about having babies a little "later" in the game - totally uplifting with lots of awesome facts (like that older moms live longer - score)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/em/2043


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - HUGE HUGS to you!!!! I am so sorry that your appointment didnt go as planned. I know you must be frustrated and worried. Please stay positive and don't even speak negative words about this pregnancy. Remember your words have power! This pregnancy is totally different than the last one. Also remember that this is exactly why you are planning on getting a second opinion because you want to make sure that you are receiving the best medical care for your pregnancy. Please don't feel defeated and that this is a lose/lose situation. Keep your faith and know that God will work it out - Jeremiah 29:11. 

Continue to keep us posted on what is going on and know that we are here for you how you need us. If that means just to vent or for support or advice, or just hugs, we are are here! 

Best,
Steph


----------



## sunshine71

MA - I second what MissMuffet said! As far as I'm concerned, her words to you are very well put. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, and please continue to post your updates.

And on another note - be glad you've decided not to go to the Motley/Poison show at Darien Lake. Tickets went on sale to the general public this morning, so I bought two. To the tune of over $250.00 (Grrrr.....) First - they were about a hundred bucks a pop for the tickets, and THEN - they didn't give you the option of just buying a ticket. Oh, no. You had to purchase an additional all day park entrance ticket, too. Of course, being the generous people they are, they reduced the park entrance down to $15 per person. Then add in all the taxes and fees... (Grrrr.....)

*Sigh* The things I do for my Bret...

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you both for your responses. I'm going to keep a positive outlook and wait to see what the other perinatal center says at their second opinion.

I'm not sure if I mentioned but the same day I found out my friends son was stabbed and died. It's been just awful he was only 23 and I mean, who ever thinks this would happen?

Doug and I bought a huge tray and I filled the cart up with supplies. The church is going to be helping them as well. I'm at a loss and I just held her as she cried in my arms. I wrote more about it in my journal if anyone would like to know more, but I just had to jot my feelings down and move forward. It just breaks my heart!

So I've been in a bit of an emotional stooper. 


On a good note, I started taking the anti nausea meds yesterday and they are helping. I still feel yucky at times, but for the most part it takes the edge off.


----------



## pablo797

Good Sunday Evening ladies!!

Ok long week and while I've read everything, I'm not sure I'll remember all of what has happened, so sorry if I miss anything / anyone. 

MA, first I agree with what the others have said. This is a different pregnancy, not automatically doomed to the same fate of the previous one. And yes words and attitude have power. I know it must be terrifying for you, but stay positive for both you and the baby. I also think you are doing the right thing by getting a second opinion. How many stories have we heard about doctors getting it wrong. At the end of the day I try and have faith that they don't mean it, but are only human and given to error like everyone else.(of course with much greater consequences) Go for the second opinion, and if they agree with the current doc, then cross that bridge when you get to it. Until then try and not stress about something you have no control over. I know, easier said than done. 

Also, thanks to you and Junebug for all the info re: diapers. I NEVER even thought about the day care factor??!! Seems that makes the decision easier. 

Sunshine, $250 bucks??!!!! Holy cow girl, you must love Bret. That's a chunk of change!!

Missmuffett, glad you are ok and so sorry for your scare. 

Titti, how are you doing??

Vivienne, Junebug, Hi and hugs. :hugs::hugs:

Austin, glad you are "out" at work. I would think trying to hide triplets would be hard! Any idea as to how long you will be able to work? 

I forget who wrote about being on "pelvic rest", but LOL!! I agree why not just say no sex. . . of ANY kind? Too funny. 

AFM, wow, really long week. Busiest week of the year. MA I think you asked why, it's because here in a ski town, we get slammed with folks taking a ski vacation during their spring break. Last week all of Texas and several other states had spring break. It will be the busiest of the week of the year, even busier than over Christmas. So I got my derriere handed to me. I just thank god it happened during the "honeymoon" phase of this pregnancy. If it had happened during the first tri when I had no energy I would have been toast. If it had happened during the last, I wouldn't have been able to hustle up and down all the stairs of my store. 

So anyway we went out of town this weekend which was much needed for a snowmobile club retreat. I wasn't planning on riding as I don't have a snowmobile anymore, but ended up using a friends and had a blast! I kinda forgot I'm pregnant I was having such a good day and did something stupid and tried to do a hill climb and ended up rolling the sled down the hill. Good news is I scrambeled out of the way of the machine and didn't get run over by a 500 lb machine. But in hind sight I don't know what I was thinking. I could have gotten myself or the baby really hurt. Lesson learned. Will try and remember I'm not wonder woman from here on out. Scared the crap out of my friend. Today I feel crappy. Felt good this am, went for a hike with a friend, but then got in the truck to go home and curvy mountain roads did not sit well. Got out and dry heaved on the way home. So question . .. anyone had a return of morning sickness in the second tri? I came home and took a nap but still feel yucky. Possible I went too hard for too many days in a row, need some rest.

Ok, have acupuncture appt tomorrow am and Amnio on Wednesday so woohoo. DH said he would go to amnio so I'm psyched. Another question, for those who have had an amnio, were you told by the doc to take the rest of the day off? When I made the appointment they didn't say anything about that but I read something where it's common, and I was planning on going back to work and need to know if I need to cover my shift. Also did anyone get any genetic counseling??? I haven't talked to anyone other than my doctor briefly. Feeling like the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing between my doc and the perinatologist. 

Hope everyone has a good week. Sorry for the novel. This week should not be so busy for me, so I will try and keep better tabs on everyone. 

xxx Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Good morning, girls! Hope everyone had a good weekend! 

Chris #2, Steph & Sunshine - Sorry to hear about the scares!! I know that horrible feeling of not knowing what is happening... SO glad to hear you are all okay! I took the rest stuff pretty literally... and the bleeding did eventually stop. Prayers & Hugs to you all!:hugs:

MA - Sorry to hear about the disappointing doc appt... Hope it gets better!

Anna - What a scary thing with the snowmobile! Glad you're okay! Also - I did have genetic screening done... NBD, just a blood test. I *think* that since you are doing amnio, it would be kind of moot to do the gen screen, as you will get definite DNA results from the amnio and the screen just tells if you are a carrier of any problem genes... Not sure though, I would ask. 

Dr. M - Thanks for the article! Welcome!

Anyone heard anything from Titi? Hope all is okay...

AFM - Had a really great long weekend... Was off of work on Thurs, Fri & weekend.. Started off with Bon Jovi on Thurs night (FAB!) although I must say that the concert experience was a little, er, different for me... Lol. Met friends for cocktails before & told them the news (of course, all were stunned!) Honestly, it wasn't that hard... I was worried I would be all kinds of bitchy while everyone else was having a good time, but I lasted til 11:30pm, woohoo! :happydance:

We ended up calling and telling our parents the news on the phone. Not the way I would prefer, but news spreads fast and we just hated the thought that they would hear something before we could make the trips to see them both. I must say, DH, REALLY has gotten into telling folks... He is enjoying it so much, so I let him tell the news. They were happy, of course, but really, really stunned speechless... My mom started screaming and I was terrified she was going to have a heart attack... But it was all good. :)

My bestie came in town for the weekend and we had a great time! So much fun to share with her! My heart is full of love and thankfulness....

Otherwise, did a little shopping and relaxed... Peri appt today for the NT scans! We are excited and a little nervous... Hoping for a great "scare-free" week for everyone!!

Charmaine


----------



## AustinGurrl

pablo797 said:


> Good Sunday Evening ladies!!
> 
> Austin, glad you are "out" at work. I would think trying to hide triplets would be hard! Any idea as to how long you will be able to work?

LOL... Thanks, Anna... Yes, it feels SO good to not squeeze myself into spanx, hose, etc... :) I *hope* to work as long as possible (through the summer), but the peri has told me to realistically plan nothing past the July 4th weekend. That will be the 24 week mark for me... 

I hope your amnio goes well & am really interested in hearing how it is for you... 

Has anyone done or thought about CVS?


----------



## pablo797

Morning All!!


Austin, Bon Jovi!!!!! I have been in a few situations where I was the sober one for the first time and it's a little surreal. Although not as bad as I thought it would be. I always had the impression that things would be no fun without cocktails. Pleasantly suprised that's not the case and glad you made it until 11:30. That's way past my bed time these days. 

I too had the blood work for Downs and spinebifidia (sp), and things looked good. However, they do not test for other possible genetic issues and that's why going for amnio. Like I said right hand doesn't seem to know what left hand is doing because I think they've scheduled some other tests later based on me not doing the amnio. I'm going to talk to my doctor at next appt and get things straightened out. Why does it have to be so hard??? 

So working until week 24 sounds pretty good to me. I think that's pretty far for how much you'll be carrying. Who knows if you feel well, maybe you can work later. I think you qualify for disability too if ordered by doctor to leave work. Incase income is a concern. 

Finally, so happy you told the folks!! Glad DH is so excited to tell people. Mine finally got on the band wagon recently and went crazy telling people. It's funny how they react isn't it?? From freak out to all excited. 

AFM, just got back from acupuncture and she said I was retaining a lot of water and that may be why I'm not feeling well, so she did some points to get rid of the excess water and told me to eat rice and veggies for the rest of the day and that should make me feel better. Cross your fingers it works. 

MA, any luck on your research? I am clueless and have no good information for you but wish you all the luck with finding what you need. 

Hope everyone has a great Monday and where is Titti? I am thinking of her too. To echo Austin, have a scare free week!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone.

Thanks for all the kind feedback. 

Pablo, I found some articles specifically from an OBGYN site for medical professionals but I have to actually pay 30.00 an article. Doug is going to see if he can access it for free at the hospital this week.

Someone also mentioned google scholar that we've never heard of. 

Right now I'm just going to focus on relaxing and wait to hear what the second perinatologist opinion is.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good morning ladies

Anna &#8211; Yes, I did speak with a Genetic counselor, that was after my NT results (at Kaiser they do the bloodwork first and then 4 weeks later do the NT and then right after the NT Scan give you your results) to discuss options of a CVS, Amnio, or wait and do the 2nd trimester blood screening. She took my genetic history and that of my husbands. As for the Amnio, I was told to rest of at least 2 days. I had mine on a Thursday and probably could have gone to work on Friday, but opted to take the day off. You definitely have to take the day you get the amnio off. They also sent me home with a paper of what to avoid for at least 1-2 weeks after the amnio (No exercise &#8211; so hiking will have to be put on hold for a while, no Sex of ANY KIND LOL). I have the paper at home so I will try and remember to bring it on and tell you the dos and don&#8217;ts and what to look out for. I am sure they will give you something. Also, they will more than likely cancel your other appointments if you have decided to do the amnio. Hope that info helps. Oh, also yes, my morning sickness came back a bit during 2nd trimester. Keep hydrated &#8211; that goes for everyone!

Charmaine (YAY glad you posted your name &#61514;) &#8211; Glad you and hubby are sharing your pregnancy with others and LOL about your mom&#8217;s reaction. Also, good news that hubby is definitely on board and excited. Lucky you at a Bon Jovi concert. Jealous! Please keep us posted on the NT scan. I had a friend who did CVS, it is a little higher risk than the amnio because it is done a lot sooner and a bit more invasive. I was asked by my genetic counselor if I wanted to do CVS or amnio and I immediately rejected the CVS because of the risk factor. But like I said, I have had friends who did it and everything went well. I think I will be working until week 34 or so, fingers crossed. 

Titi- I hope that everything is ok, please keep us posted.

Rebekah &#8211; I am sorry to hear about your friends son. I know that must have been devastating news on top of everything else. And with hormones being what they are, I am sure you were probably even more emotional last week. I will pray for peace and comfort for your friend and for you as well. Like Anna said, in terms of your situation, try not to worry about the things you cannot control. Which is GREAT advice for all of us &#8211; thank Anna!

AFM &#8211; I have my regular OB appointment this afternoon so looking forward to talking to my Dr about my mucus plug and what this means moving forward &#8211; if anything. I think I read somewhere that it can regenerate, but I don&#8217;t know if that is true. Guess I will ask. Also, need to find out if I can travel. I have friends in No. Cali that are planning on throwing me a baby shower next weekend so I want to make sure I can go! LOL. Also, my brother and SIL live up that way and that weekend will be my nephews 18th bday so I really want to go to see him as well. 

Anyway, I hope that everyone has a MUCH better week than last week. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## sunshine71

Hi, ladies! First of all, please forgive me in advance for not addressing everyone - I've barely been able to keep my eyes open and I'm pretty much brain dead today. :wacko:

Anna - Yes, unfortunately I love my Bret. I almost didn't get the tickets, but then figured what the heck. It's the only summer concert I'm going to. We're in the front half of the shell (it's an outdoor amphitheater) - I hope the people have mercy on a pregnant lady and give me a little breathing room!

And I'm very glad that you and the little one are unscathed after the "snowmobile incident" - that kind of thing can scare the beejeebers out of you! Good luck with your amnio on Wednesday. I'm anxious to hear your experience, as I'm still on the fence about it myself.

Charmaine (such a pretty name!) - how fun to be telling people! I think we're going to start doing that this coming weekend. Can't wait! 

You asked if anyone was thinking about having a CVS done - I was. If the results from my NT screening came back with high odds of Trisomy 13 or 18, I would have had it done right away instead of waiting for the amnio. (Thank God my results were good). Yes, it's a little riskier than amnio, but if I had good reason to suspect bad things, I would have taken the chance. Reason being is that IF it came back that my baby had trisomy 13 or 18, I would have terminated the pregnancy (those two trisomies are pretty much a death sentence for the baby). And it would be easier to terminate at 13 weeks than at 16 or 17 if I waited to do the amnio. I know it sounds horrible of me, but I watched a girlfriend go through pregnancy with a tri 13 baby (she knew ahead of time and chose not to terminate) and decided that if I ever get the same devistating news, I will NOT go through what she did. Her entire pregnancy was nothing but sadness, as she knew that if her baby didn't die in utero (odds are they will), then it would probably die shortly after birth. Her little girl lived a few hours before she passed away. I'm just not a strong enough person to go through that.

Phew! Sorry to be a downer, but just wanted to throw my 2 cents in as to why I'd go with the riskier procedure. Thank GOD that that sort of thing is rare!

Steph - how did the doc appointment go today? Hopefully you've been okayed to travel to your shower & to see your nephew! Let us know what your doctor said.

To everyone else - Hi!! :flower:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Steph,

If you lost only part of the mucus plug then yes, usually our bodies produce more so it shouldn't be a problem at all. Also it doesn't sound like your dealing with bacterial issues with BV so it sounds like all should be well. The baby is also big enough so it doesn't sound like there should be issues of funneling or anything at this stage of the game. Usually if somethings going to happen it's usually between 16 and 20 weeks or so right before viability when it's harder to stop. In my case, I lost ALL of my mucus plug and I had a BAD outbreak of bacteria BV. I wasn't monitored at all and was within the early weeks.

Speaking of mucus, I have some that's coming out on toilet paper. Kinda like thin and stretchy like we'd see during ovulation. I think this is normal production of mucus, but I get kinda freaked out because this happened alot before I actually lost my mucus plug. So I'm trying not to panic because I "think" having little spots of mucus on toilet paper is normal. Unless there's actual blood or brown spots and a golf ball size I don't think I have to worry. Do you ladies get the thin stretchy mucus on toilet paper once in awhile?? Just thought I'd ask.

I've also been doing some investigating with the 17P shots I need. According to the perinatologist appointment last week, Makena is the main provider and the company who is raising a 10 dollar drug to 1500.00 a dose. However, for now there are compound pharmacies who are making the drug with less liquid but same potency. I called our regular pharmacy who is investigating whether they can get Makena and if it will be covered under our drug insurance.

If not, we'll be buying it from THE ONLY compound pharmacy that makes it almost near the Rochester area. :wacko: And we can only buy the monthly supply at a time. I'm told without insurance the price is 60.00 a month which is MUCH better than 1500.00 a dose for the similar drug Makena. So that would mean through the weeks I need it, I will spend 300.00 versus 30,000.00 dollars for the Makena (yes, your seeing it right).

So I know at least we'll be able to cover the compound injection at the pharmacy 2 hours away. The hospital pharmacist said she was going to investigate and she'd call me in a couple days when they figured it out. OF COURSE I'm the first one on this drug they've had. :lol:

Charmaine, looks like your starting to get some excitement now. I can't wait to hear about everything in the upcoming months. It's going to be fun learning about everything you experience!

Anna, It's kinda funny hearing people from warm climates going to "spring break" where there's snow. Of course we've had ALOT of it here in Syracuse NY and we're all SO OVER IT! Spring break here usually means somewhere warm. Glad you made it through the "storm" of spring break folks!

Hoping Terri and Angela are doing well with the babies. 

Viv and Chris #1, just checking to see how your both doing.

I'm also wondering how Titi is doing. I know it's so HARD to wait for answers and am praying it was just too early to get the fetal pole. I want to hear that a beautiful baby is in there and hear that she has heard the first heartbeat!!

Also wondering where our Junebug is and how she's doing too. Haven't heard from her in awhile.

Overall, I think I'm starting to feel a bit better since I'm not nauseated. I wish the sun would come out a bit though. I'm looking forward to the summer. Is anyone planting a garden this year? We've been planting "square foot gardens" for a few years now. Doug has decided to go on without me this year. We're planting tomatoes, corn, lettuce, carrots and we haven't decided what else this year. Corn carrots and lettuce will be from seedlings as they are easy. We decided to buy the rest in plants this year since we've been busy this winter with either ttc or the first trimester.

Oh and an announcement!! Our Ice Cream Stand has now been opened! Woohoo!!! I LOVE vanilla ice cream with chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls! Thanks for all your comments... Yep, getting more real now for sure. :) 

We had the NT scan today and all within normal range for my age (39 in May). Good news, doctor did not recommend CVS at all. Baby "B" had a higher range thann A & C, but still normal. But only took my odds down to that of a 35 year old. We decided to go ahead and schedule the amnio for all three. It will be in 3 weeks. Can always change our minds, but we would just rather know. This peri has really good odds, better than the national average. He says the risk of doing three vs. just one, goes up minimally. SO that's the plan for now. I am really interested in hearing about the experience of it from those of you choosing to do amnio. Steph, thanks for sharing. :)


So far, so good! 

MA - Jeeezz... Really glad the meds are not going to cost you $30k! What a relief!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi girls! Thanks for all your comments... Yep, getting more real now for sure. :)
> 
> We had the NT scan today and all within normal range for my age (39 in May). Good news, doctor did not recommend CVS at all. Baby "B" had a higher range thann A & C, but still normal. But only took my odds down to that of a 35 year old. We decided to go ahead and schedule the amnio for all three. It will be in 3 weeks. Can always change our minds, but we would just rather know. This peri has really good odds, better than the national average. He says the risk of doing three vs. just one, goes up minimally. SO that's the plan for now. I am really interested in hearing about the experience of it from those of you choosing to do amnio. Steph, thanks for sharing. :)
> 
> 
> So far, so good!
> 
> MA - Jeeezz... Really glad the meds are not going to cost you $30k! What a relief!

Expect two more vistors. Doug and I are coming to live with you until October so we can go to your Peri.:winkwink::thumbup: :rofl: At least we know they know what their doing!!

Glad the tests went well. I can't imagine an amnio three times.:wacko::flower:


----------



## pablo797

evening al!
Austin, make that three more visitors. I'm so confused as to what tests they've run I have no idea if they did an NT or not. Many questions for my doc tomorrow! 

Steph, thanks for all the info re: amnio. I am going to ask when I call tomorrow what to expect. REALLY wish they would ha e mentioned any of these things when I made the appt. Hope you got the go ahead to travel!! 

Sunshine, thank you for your words regarding the genetic testing. It's why i'm going through it all. Plus doc office called today with last weeks blood results and there were some adnormalities. I just got a voice mail so I have no idea exactly what that means. All she said was that she saw I had a detailed sonogram cheduled for wednesday and that was good. Do they even know it's souposed to be an amnio??!! Rage and frustration abound. 

MA, you sounds like you're in a better place. Holy Cow expensive drugs!! I hope you can find and use the cheeper version! As for gardening I would love to have a garden but our summer is really short and I have the BLACKEST thumb!! 

ok novel done, gotta run!! Have a good night! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Come on down to Texas, girls! :) 
I feel so lucky to have doctors that are being patient and explaining things to us... There are so many questions and if you don't have good communication, things get so confusing! That is why on these "bigger" appointments, I make sure DH's schedule allows him to attend... I would have a really hard time explaining what the doctor said...
Plus, the Peri is a man (very no-nonsense, matter of fact) which we both like. Guess its the lawyer in me, give me the facts, the odds, what are we dealing with - no touchy, feely, etc. required! lol...

Anna -That would make me crazy, too! Good luck with finding out info tomorrow! Please keep us posted and I am sending lots of good vibes your way today!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies, 

Austin - great news on the your appointment. I am sure your amnio will go well

Rebekah - Hurray for your ice cream place and the fact that you won't be spending a gazillion dollars on your shots!

Anna - They should have told you when they were doing the NT scan as it is a separate appointment where they do all these measurements on the baby, specifically the neck to see how "thick" it is. I would just ask the Dr tomorrow when you go. Prior to the amnio they do do a very detailed sonogram where they measure everything yet again. I think my amnio appointment took an hour. The peri spent about 40-45 minutes checking EVERYTHING on the baby and typing in numbers, THEN they prepped my belly for the amnio, which the pain of the needle going in was about 5 seconds. When I realized what was happening, it was already in so that is a good thing. 

AFM - My Dr appointment yesterday went well. She did say that if I wanted to travel that was a personal decision - mainly because she couldn't say verify that where I was going would have the same medical care I would get there. But in terms of actual travel I was fine. My only issue is that I gained a whopping 8LBS since last month!!!!!! I feel like such a fatty! It should have only been 4. It is my own fault--stupid pizza :-(. My dr said what is done is done and to not LOSE weight, but that I should be gaining 1 lb a week. At the end of the day if I am only 4 lbs over what I wanted to be then I will be ok. I just have to really make sure I stop with the pizza. I had a feeling it was going to go up, because there was a week where I was slightly depressed and I had pizza 4x in one week :-(. I also did my glucose testing YUCK! It was fine. 

We also had Lamaze last night and it went well. We learned about the different stages of labor and a new breathing technique. I have to say the DH was purposely making me laugh during the breathing exercises and kept pulling my hair during the massage (the Support person was supposed to massage the mommies, while the mommies breathed). However, we weren't the only couple with the giggles, etc. There were about 2 or 3 that we heard laughing and hoarsing around. 

Anyway, I have a pile of work to get done before lunch. I scheduled a 2011 mommies to be lunch with the other 6 pregnant women here at my job. Should be fun. 

Hello to Sunshine, Viv, titi, Chris #1 and our both our new mommies! I too was wondering where Junebug has been (as well as Lucy!) Hope everything is ok and you all are having a great day.

Best,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! So much to catch up on! *done! if you can believe I still have those 20 pages from before I want to catch up on....... :wacko: I'm crazy or you all are just really chatty! LOL

I can't possibly reply to everything because what a lot of action! But Anna! stay off the snowmobile girl!! Glad you are ok. Good luck at your amnio tomorrow!! Fx'd everything is perfect! Are you going to find out the sex? I know you won't get the results back tomorrow but hopefully you won't have to wait long.

I can really understand everyone's position on the genetic testing. It was all very confusing to me and when I booked my appt. they just scheduled me for whatever it seemed. Anyway, I ended up having 1st tri blood and scan with NT measurements done at 12 weeks. Then I had to go back at 15 weeks for 2nd tri blood. My plan was to stop there if everything came back ok and it did so no amnio for me.

Charmaine- 3x amnio! :dohh: Hope you have a tough belly!! :haha: Jk, I'm sure it doesn't hurt too bad. So cool you DH us all excited now! I really wanted to tell everyone right away but of course we didn't. Then after 12 weeks and the testing results came back at 15 + I lost the urge to blurt it so it felt really weird. :shrug: Then after my 16 week appt and hearing the HB I made a somewhat vague post on Facebook so I didn't have to call all my friends, LOL *Baaaad I just felt like it was old news because it was the 2nd time round :cry: Stupid eh? 

MA- those drugs are craazy expensive! What exactly are they for? I wish you could be more at ease and not worry so much. I thought what happened last time was due to an accident that occurred not an underlying problem medically? Anyway, I really feel for you that this time round everything will be ok. You will find some weeks you have crazy amounts of CM. I know I did. I think it really starts to pick up beginning of 2nd tri. How many weeks are you? I have succumbed to wearing a pantyliner now daily. YAY for ice cream stands opening!!!! Ours here haven't yet. I hate that Dairy Queen closes down here in the winter. Being from BC I found that odd.

Steph- I would say your safe to travel. You're staying within the same State so I can only imagine if needed you would have access to good medical care. Try not to stress about your mucous plug. Can you even really be sure that was what it was? I think you're golden. Really. Just take it easy. Only 12 weeks to go!!! I'll be traveling too around 27-28 weeks and I didn't ask my doctor if I could :| I'll be flying home to BC with a stopover in Edmonton to see my grandpa and aunts and uncles. The flights are between 4 and 5 hours. I hope I don't get Cankles!!! LOL Stress not on the weight gain, not that I am one to talk. :dohh: I am trying harder to eat better and stay away from the ice cream and chocolate. I am avoiding the junk food easier due to my desire to stay clear of too much sodium. After my 16 week appt. I was all scared I was retaining too much fluids so I am really trying to we watchful of that. My doctor also made me feel like i put on too much weight. So nice to get the comment- you're not eating for two eh? :growlmad: No I am not. grrr Anyway, my total for 18 weeks is somewhere around 10-13lbs. Not the end of the world. I'm sure you look great!

Chris #2- that's really sad what your friend had to go through. Was she just hopeful that the baby would make it? or was she in denial? I don't know enough about any of these syndromes they test for to really know what the next step should be. I was going to cross that bridge when I got there if necessary. I was a little horrified at how open my DH was about telling everything we were doing the testing. I felt more taboo about it, like how dare we care? :nope: I'm just so thankful everything came back ok. :thumbup:

I feel like I have missed someone. I apologize if I have :hugs:

Someone mentioned earlier about being so full of love and joy or something. I couldn't agree more! I don't know if it's the hormones or just the fact that I am creating a new life in me but I am so in love with everything and everyone more than ever. lol I just feel like I am bursting with love! :cloud9: Guess there are worse things in the world eh?

I need to go rest now. We went for mexican and I am bursting with baby and chimichanga. :haha: 

xoxo

oh!!! Chris #2- $250 is not bad at all! Remind me one day to tell you about my U2 addiction. :dohh: You'll roll over when you find out how much I have spent just to see them in concert.......... :| Actually there is a whole story there, LOL Involves ttc too LMAO *For another day. xoxo

Time to rest :sleep:


----------



## pablo797

Evening Girls!

So some good news and some bad. 

First for the good news. I talked with my Doctor and she explained what the test results meant by abnormal going into some detail. Essentially they did some second trimester blood work to see if there were any hormone levels that would indicate a possible downs, spineibifida (sp), or any of the trisominy 13 or 18, that we've discussed before. They give you a number of 1 out of however much. If it's 1 out of 270 or higher you're considered not at risk. If it's under 1 in 270 then some risk. I am 1 in 266. So just barely in the adnormal range. Then they take your age into account and for my age (39) I should be around 1 in 92. So the fact that I'm 1 in 266 given the fact that I'm 39 years old is pretty good. She then explained that from here the options are another detailed ultra sound or an amnio. I informed her (go figure) that I had already scheduled an amnio for tomorrow. Don't want to be on pins and needles anymore. Someone was asking about the CVS and in hind sight I wish I had done that at 12 weeks and skipped all this stress.

Bad news is that my DH said my ass was getting big. WHAT!! You can't say that to a pregnant woman and now I'm all stressed about the weight gain. Don't know where I am. As of 12 weeks I had gained 6 lbs. Am hoping I'm not much over that, but Steph, I totally feel your "fatty" feeling. I feel like a total heifer and I'm only 16 weeks!! What's to come of me by 39 weeks??

Steph, glad the Lamaze classes are going so well and you and your DH sound like such a cute couple. Do you feel like it's helpful? Even if you use and epidural???

Austin, glad you like the Peri so much. I bet he didn't try and sell you hats. Glad you have such a good team working for you!!

Other than that really looking foreward to tomorrow. DH gets his first look at the baby and I'm excited for that. They did say it would take around 2 hours, so we'll see how it goes. They also said results come back in a few days. I was thinking it would take weeks, so that's good news. I'm exhausted. Woke up last night, head spinning with worry and started crying for no good reason. Couldn't go back to sleep, so it's not yet 7 o'clock and I'm contemplating bed. 

Hi to all who we haven't heard from lately, viv, chris 1, junebug, titti, hope you are all well. Also a big hugs to the new mons. If your reading this did you get the book "What To Expect During the First Year" and do you find it helpful?

Have a goodnight and I'll let y'all know how it goes. 

xxx Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: Chris!

So glad you stopped in from reading all that. 

The 17p shots are pretty painful shots that are more potent then the progesterone creams and even more potent then the progesterone in oil shots. Much of your progesterone creams women use to actually keep a pregnancy throughout the first trimester. I didn't need that. Thankfully I can keep a pregnancy through first trimester but it's the second trimester we're concerned about. 17P shots are for those of us in second trimester who've had pre term labor. It's used to calm the cervix. Since my cervix moved last time there is a possibility that I have an incompetant cervix. We just don't know, so the best way to deal with this issue is usually to be proactive and prevent with a stitch which is called a cerclage. The perinatologist seems to think I had preterm labor last time but he says he doesn't know for sure. I on the other hand believe from all the research and reading I've been doing that I have a classic case of Incompetant Cervix which means we should be more aggressive and not wait until the length of my cervix is less than 2cm before attempting to stitch which can possibly cause more danger.

It's why I'm going in for the second opinion. I'm quite concerned that they may come up with the same dx based on the records, but they are well known and have a high performance rating based on their patients and I believe I'd be in better care. If they share the same thoughts, I'll accept it and move forward.

Thank you for sharing the information on the cm. I just don't know what is normal because my last experience was the loss of a mucus plug so seeing any form of mucus makes me panic. At least I can be calm that this is normal and just relax a bit. Thank you! :hugs:

What was determined about the slamming of the breaks it that it moved my cervix which caused me to lose my mucus plug. Since I already have a pre term labor in the second trimester I'm more succeptable to one again. I also have the issue of chronic BV which can wreak havoc on the cervix if it gets compromised. The


----------



## pablo797

Svet,

We posted at the same time!! Everything sounds so great with you!! 10-13 lbs in 18 weeks??!! I think that's great!! No stress for you. I too am feeling like I'm retaining too much water. Cankles here I come. My feet already feel swollen when I get home from work. 

I'm not on facebook so there are still quite a few friends that don't know we're pregnant. All out good friends know, but I feel a little narcissistic announcing our pregnancy. Weird I know but I get the whole telling people in the second trimester thing. 

Anyway, glad you got caught up and welcome back. You sound like you're in a really good place and I feel like I can see you glowing from here!!

Take care,
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

thx Anna! Btw- you're probably retaining crazy water right now. 16 weeks was when I seemed to just blow up and pop a bump, but it's subsided a bit since. Your weight gain sounds on track too. i was 5 lbs at 12 weeks but I'm pretty certain I already weigh more than you mountain girl! :haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

MA- I hope your second opinion gives you the answers you are looking for. :hugs: Are they checking your cervix every appt? I should get my doctor to check mine next appt. just in case. The things you learn here. 

I still think you'll be fine!!! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Evening Girls!
> 
> So some good news and some bad.
> 
> First for the good news. I talked with my Doctor and she explained what the test results meant by abnormal going into some detail. Essentially they did some second trimester blood work to see if there were any hormone levels that would indicate a possible downs, spineibifida (sp), or any of the trisominy 13 or 18, that we've discussed before. They give you a number of 1 out of however much. If it's 1 out of 270 or higher you're considered not at risk. If it's under 1 in 270 then some risk. I am 1 in 266. So just barely in the adnormal range. Then they take your age into account and for my age (39) I should be around 1 in 92. So the fact that I'm 1 in 266 given the fact that I'm 39 years old is pretty good. She then explained that from here the options are another detailed ultra sound or an amnio. I informed her (go figure) that I had already scheduled an amnio for tomorrow. Don't want to be on pins and needles anymore. Someone was asking about the CVS and in hind sight I wish I had done that at 12 weeks and skipped all this stress.
> 
> Bad news is that my DH said my ass was getting big. WHAT!! You can't say that to a pregnant woman and now I'm all stressed about the weight gain. Don't know where I am. As of 12 weeks I had gained 6 lbs. Am hoping I'm not much over that, but Steph, I totally feel your "fatty" feeling. I feel like a total heifer and I'm only 16 weeks!! What's to come of me by 39 weeks??
> 
> Steph, glad the Lamaze classes are going so well and you and your DH sound like such a cute couple. Do you feel like it's helpful? Even if you use and epidural???
> 
> Austin, glad you like the Peri so much. I bet he didn't try and sell you hats. Glad you have such a good team working for you!!
> 
> Other than that really looking foreward to tomorrow. DH gets his first look at the baby and I'm excited for that. They did say it would take around 2 hours, so we'll see how it goes. They also said results come back in a few days. I was thinking it would take weeks, so that's good news. I'm exhausted. Woke up last night, head spinning with worry and started crying for no good reason. Couldn't go back to sleep, so it's not yet 7 o'clock and I'm contemplating bed.
> 
> Hi to all who we haven't heard from lately, viv, chris 1, junebug, titti, hope you are all well. Also a big hugs to the new mons. If your reading this did you get the book "What To Expect During the First Year" and do you find it helpful?
> 
> Have a goodnight and I'll let y'all know how it goes.
> 
> xxx Anna

Excellent news Anna!:hugs:

On the fatty front. I'm already overweight.:wacko: I lost weight with the GI issues and gained 3lbs. I feel BLOATED and HUGE this time around. I was at my lowest with my last pregnancy because I actually lost the weight. Between the hormone injections and the inuslin being pumped regularly since it was the safest while ttc I am the HIGHEST I've ever been. :cry: I am NOT happy with my body right now and trying to keep focus on the baby, but I'm going to have to work my BUTT off afterwards!! I pray breastfeeding sucks as many pounds as they say it does because I'm going to need it. We're already planning to walk the trails and I'll get a membership for winter time next year to bust my butt!!:thumbup: I haven't gained a whole lot and actually I don't need to being overweight but I feelt so FAT from being bloated that I feel like I'm rolling around.:shrug::nope:

I still have the nauseated feeling and take the meds when I need them and I still have an AWFUL time picking out foods to eat.It's been really frustrating where food is concerned. Hopefully second trimester will be better for me.

Oh, Chris, I'm 11 wks. They changed the date of EDD to Oct. 8th. I still think that's too early so I left the 13th on there. But I'm following their lead with the wks or I'd get mixed up.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> MA- I hope your second opinion gives you the answers you are looking for. :hugs: Are they checking your cervix every appt? I should get my doctor to check mine next appt. just in case. The things you learn here.
> 
> I still think you'll be fine!!! xo

They checked my cervix from top last friday but usually you have a transvaginal for that. I'll have it on the 1st and it will be every two weeks. They wanted to do every week but I won't let them. The girls in the IC forum said it can cause infection and also issue pertaining to the IC. I also refused speculum testing. It causes problems with the cervix too.


----------



## svetayasofiya

In the fall we should all support eachother with operation: Lose the baby weight!!! I too started this pregnancy heavier than normal but what can you do? :shrug: We'll get it off when our healthy babies are finished incubating. lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> In the fall we should all support eachother with operation: Lose the baby weight!!! I too started this pregnancy heavier than normal but what can you do? :shrug: We'll get it off when our healthy babies are finished incubating. lol

I'm all for this. We can go from the "graduates" thread to a "35+ lose the baby weight" thread. :rofl::thumbup: Then we should all meet with our babies at Disney World. :lol:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup: works for me! LOL


----------



## Vivienne

Hi all :flower:
Team :blue: for us. A very prominent view of the twig and berries! Very healthy baby, good size, very active and bang on 19 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Hump Day, girls!

Aww, Viv - a little boy! Congrats - how exciting!!!

Chris #1 - unfortunately, my friend was well aware that she probably wouldn't carry to term (even though she did). She just couldn't bring herself to terminate. That's what made it so heartbreaking - she knew full well that she wouldn't be bringing a baby home.

And I want to hear the U2 story...!

Steph - yay on being able to travel to your shower! Bummer about the weight gain, though. I'm right there with ya, girlfriend. I've gained so much just during the 1st trimester that I don't care what the doctors say - I'm going to try to loose a little starting next week (once I'm cleared for activity again. Pelvic or otherwise!) Hopefully just the regular exercise will take care of it, as it was the lack of it that got me in trouble in the first place. Actually, I'm not really trying to loose weight per se, I'm just going to try my damndest not to gain any for a little while. 

On a better note, it sounds like your amnio went smoothly. Very happy to hear that!

Anna - Steph's right. They should have told you if they were doing the NT scan. Had you already scheduled your amnio by the time you were 12 weeks? I only ask because my dr. said that if I was definitely going to do amnio, then he wouldn't bother with the NT scan as there'd really be no reason for it. And don't worry about your numbers - 1 in 266 is still excellent. Think of it this way - according to those odds, you have a .004% chance of having a child with genetic defects. Not bad, by my way of thinking!

Oh - and whomp the DH upside the head! Ass getting bigger? Really? Tell him that if you have to accumulate fat, better on the ass then between the ears! Geesh!

Good luck on your amnio!

MA - have some ice cream for me, too, please! I literally haven't had real ice cream in years. :( And due to my recent fat issues, there'll be none for me this year, either. :cry: They do make a fat free/sugar free one that's not too bad, and I'll usually buy a pint or two of that each year, but that's about it for me. 

To everyone else - Angela, Charmaine, Junebug, Terri, Titi - hi ladies! :flower:

Have a good day, everyone :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:happydance: YAY Viv!! :hugs: Have you thought of a boys name yet?? How exciting. Can't wait to see what you do with the nursery now. 

Chris number 2, I usually eat only the sugar free but since my appetite isn't the greatest these days I'll take the ice cream and sprinkles. :winkwink: :lol:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congrats Viv on a being on team blue! How very exciting. 

Anna &#8211; Don&#8217;t worry about what your DH says about your butt. Just tell him more for him to grab! Yes, week 16/17 is when I officially popped and stopped feeling bloated, to having a nice size bump. It was weird, I had been looking forward to it and then when I got my bump I cried cuz nothing fit. My poor DH rolled his eyes and just hugged me LOL. 

That is great that you will hear the results of your amnio in a few days. They told me it would take 2-3 weeks (it only took 1 ½ though). Looking forward to hearing the results you will be fine. My risk was 1 in 39 (for downs - the other items I was not at risk for) and I was fine so I am sure you are fantastic!

Rebekah/Chris 1 &#8211; YES 35 + lose the baby weight I am IN. I work for Disney so I am definitely in for meeting at Disney World! I love that place!

Chris 2 &#8211; Don&#8217;t worry about the weight gain, it is what it is. My Dr told me not to deprive myself just cut back on sodium stuff &#8211; which is hard for me cuz I like flavorful food &#8211; and my DH is a chef and makes yummy stuff! My goal is try and only gain 1lb a week&#8230;hopefully I will be able to stick to that. We shall see &#8211; now that you and Rebekah have mentioned, I really want some ice cream &#8211; that is the good thing about living in Los Angeles, they never close the ice cream parlours. 

AFM &#8211; My Dr office called this morning to tell me that my OB wants me to take some additional iron pills 2x a day. I am slightly anemic, which could account for me being so tired lately. This was something that I had NOT even thought of since I normally have lots of iron. Now I get to take iron pills twice a day and probably start get constipated. I have been lucky and haven&#8217;t really had any constipation this entire pregnancy but iron pills will do it. If that is the most of the my troubles then I will take it!

Happy HUMP day to everyone else and look forward to hearing from you. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh, Anna - to answer your question about Lamaze, yes, I am finding it helpful and really good information, however I am getting a bit fearful about actual labor. It is ironic because Lamaze is supposed to alleviate that. But we watch films and see these women in pain and what not and pushing, etc, and it doesnt look like fun :-(. I am starting to get nervous.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Oh, Anna - to answer your question about Lamaze, yes, I am finding it helpful and really good information, however I am getting a bit fearful about actual labor. It is ironic because Lamaze is supposed to alleviate that. But we watch films and see these women in pain and what not and pushing, etc, and it doesnt look like fun :-(. I am starting to get nervous.

You hear all kinds of horrer stories but I will tell you my own experience went just fine, though it was PTL. I did have full back labor and we hadn't yet taken lamaze classes so I had to learn without. I'll tell you that Doug and I figured it out on our own. I learned to breathe but what REALLY helped was accupressure. If you have back labor have your husband take his nuckles and press to put pressure on the pain point. I'll tell you it was AWESOME and made life so much easier. I had refused pain meds. At that time my baby was pretty small though it didn't hurt much less. I'll tell you that what other women say about natural birth is SO true. I just felt this rush and afterwards it felt so wonderful. I do wish the outcome was better for us but we had time with him and I really attest it to the grace of God and the fact that I was natural.

Though I haven't had regular labor in the front I'd imagine it's not as bad as some of the movies you see. You'll have access to any intervention you need and when it finally happens you'll be too busy to worry about it.:winkwink::flower:

I am NOT apposed to drug intervention if the pain is great. I'm going to try NOT to, but it's not a set in stone for me. I do what will be safe and effective for me and the baby. You'll find what works for you and what you go through will be worth it when your finally holding that little one. I CAN'T WAIT to hear your birth story Steph!:hugs::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, seems as though I've been dealing with nausea again the past two days. :wacko: I've taken custom to napping daily when Doug leaves for work and it seems to be helping a bit. 

I wanted a snack so I cut up some tomato wedges and cucumbers to dip in garlic hummus. It was a delightful surprise when my palate actually enjoyed the taste!! I'm 11wks 3dys today so just a few more weeks to second trimester. Maybe the eating issue is starting to come to a hault. :happydance:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. I know I have been MIA for a bit. It was a tough 7 days waiting for my ultrasound this week after they didn't see a yolk sac last week at my second ultrasound. I saw a different doctor b/c my doctor was out and the way she said that not seeing a yolk sac was not "ideal" really put me off. I know it was still a bit early but the "ideally you see a yolk sac at 5 weeks 4 days" was not helpful to my state of mind. I just couldn't focus on anything after that and although I tried, it was hard to be positive. My doctor did call me later that day after she reviewed my file and told me my numbers were still high and that helped somewhat but I was just so fearful of another bad outcome. 

But today was a great day. We got our good news at the ultrasound this morning when got to see the yolk sac, little one and even the heartbeat. :cloud9: Saying it was a relief is an understatement. I feel like I can breathe a little easier for a bit. The first few weeks are so hard and scary. And I think I put up a defense mechanism of some sort trying not to get too attached too early. But I have promised DH that I will try to be more positive from here on out b/c in the end it is out of my hands.

Still reading to catch up on all the news on you ladies, so off I go to read some more:comp:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup: YAY Tititimes2!!! I'm so happy you got to see the heart beat and yolk sac! Nice to hear from you again and hope your spirits stay up!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So glad to hear all is well. Try not to go back to that other OB. Request who you'd rather see instead next time. That was REALLY nasty to say that. Most OB's know that you don't "idealy" see the yolk sac and fetal pole until middle of 6wks or early 7wks as I said the day you posted that. She was careless with her wording! I know of a few who were told at 7wks to terminate and thank God they waited because shortly after they had the sac and fetal pole. Each pregnancy is different. It just depends. But most OB'S won't do a regular sonogram to see the baby until 8 to 10 wks and those of us who are high risk the earliest is usually 6wks. 

At any rate, I had an idea you would be fine and am glad you got the good news. I must say though I'm not a fan of that OB jumping the gun like that. I'd have a thing or two to say that woman!!


----------



## Tititimes2

MA - I am actually still at my FS/RE for monitoring and ultrasounds. So this was another FS that I had to see that day. I love my usual doctor but she was out and the other doctor I like was in surgery doing IVFs. So this one was it. And of course, Googling made it worse. The truth is there is a norm but there are variations in the norm for every woman b/c we are all different and our bodies react differently. 

My doctor was in the room with us this morning and she was just so excited for us. Love her. I see her again next Tuesday and I think at 8 weeks they transfer me over to my usual OB/GYN who I have been with since I was about 19 yrs old. He was great with me during the last 2 losses and is going to be watching me with a perinatologist b/c I have chronic hypertension. I am high risk so I expect I will see them quite regularly. 

So glad my pressure is finally controlled with medication and has been perfect for the last 6 weeks. Here's hoping it stays that way.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Titi - AWESOME NEWS!!!! I am so happy for you and that you got to hear the heartbeat as well. I am sure you are on cloud 9. Yes, please stay positive as this is your sticky bean. Thank you so much for the update. Also, you should call that other dr and tell her to SUCK IT! Sorry - blame it on hormones


----------



## AustinGurrl

What a good day!
Congrats Viv! Yay for Team Blue!

Titi - What fantastic news!!! SO happy for you and sorry you had to endure the week of uncertainty!

Anna - I was confused, I think... Was your amnio today? Hope it went well, sweetie!

Hope everyone is feeling good!

I am flying for the first time tomorrow... Not nervous about it, really. Hope that I shouldn't be... just a quick one day business trip. Otherwise, feeling good here, with the caveat that I have had CRAZY GAS... LOL.. but it hurts! :( Trying to just drink a lot of water... any other tips, gals? Hoping it goes away during the night...


----------



## sunshine71

Yay Titi! Thrilled for you that everything's okay!

Anna - how'd the amnio go yesterday? Hope all is well.

Good morning to everyone! Have a good day!


----------



## sunshine71

Hey - I'm now officially in the 2nd trimester! Woo HOO! :happydance:


----------



## pablo797

morning all!!

Titti, YEH!!!!! So happy for you!!! The heart beat and everything!! So exciting! I'm doing cartwheels at work right now. 

MA, I am sorry you are nauseaus! At least you can take naps, I am glad that helps! I know the bloated feeling. I start off the day good, but by dinner I feel huge. I am all about the getting together next fall to loose the baby fat. I do have some interesting information though. I've been reading "Girlfriends guide to Pregnancy" and it's pretty informative. Both this book and Belly Laughs talks about how most women gain more than the other books say to. They also said that typically it takes nine months to loose the weight, nine months up and nine months down. The reason they say is because your body will hold onto some weight while you breast feed to ensure good milk production. Point is we need to stop stressing so much i know i'm one of the worst) about the weight as long as it's healthy. 

ok off soap box, ice cream with sprinkles for me too!!! I'm all about Disney World, never been. Finally I hope the morning sickness gets better in second tri too, although I have to tell you that while I feel good my aversion to food is still there, not as bad, but what to cook for dinner is still a struggle as nothing sounds good. 

Vivienne, wooohooo!! Team blue!!!! I find out in a couple of days. Think I will be team blue too, we'll see. Hope you are well!! 

Sunshine, thanks for the genetic pep talk. And yes I am going to hit DH up side the head! Stupid man!!! 

Missmuffett, hope the iron does the trick to allieviate your fatigue. Just hope it dosen't constipate you!! Like the " suck it" comment LOL!!

Austin, fly safe! I used to be a flight attendant for United and I have to tell you that flying makes gas worse. Something about the change in air pressure. Best of luck and wishing you your own row!! 

AFM yes, yesterday was amnio and it went well. I know some are currious so I will tell you what happened. First the whole thing took all of 35 min. I know others took longer with the doc taking measurements, but mine didn't do that. He talked to me about all the risks, what was going to happen, when the results would come back. Then he had me lie back and pull up my shirt amd swabed my belly. He got the ultra sound all set, located the baby and while I was talking to a residnt that was there, he stabbed the holy bejezzes out of me. Ok, not that bad but it was a good stick. He was probably in there for all of 20 seconds, withdrew some fluid, pulled the needle and put a band aid on my belly. That was that. He said he supported any decision I made which freaked me out like he kknew something I didn't, but I think he was just trying to be helpful. My results for trisomny 13, 18, downs and X and Y chromozone will come back in 24 to 48 hrs. They can tell those things from the baby's skin cells they collect. For everything else they grow the cells they collect in a culture and so it takes a couple of weeks for the rest of the test results. I went home and took it easy for the rest of the night. I am back at work but taking it easy. No heavy lifting for 48 hrs and no sex for 48 hrs, just take it easy. After that all is good!! 

all in all I feel pretty good about the procedure and the test results, but my mind won't be completely at ease until I get results back. Doc said he would call on saturday if hey came back then because he knows i'm anxious. 

ok novel over. Hope everyone has a good day!! Annna


----------



## pablo797

sunshine,welome to second tri!!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

sunshine- yea for the second tri!

pablo- glad the amnio went well. It is a shame the results take so long. You'd think by now with all the technology that it would be faster.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna - glad that your amnio went well and it was fast! . Looking forward to hearing your good results

Viv - Congrats on being in your 2nd trimester! 

As far as food aversion go, I am in 3rd trimester and still have food aversions. Though I eat chicken, I am not a huge fan of it. I take eating one meal at a time and find it hard to plan meals (other than breakfast - for some reason, I love ALL breakfast food - except for bacon - cant eat it anymore unless it is mixed in a salad or quiche or something). 

AFM - My dad is on is way to visit from Atlanta and should be here by 5pm. We are going to Disneyland on Saturday (if it doesn't rain-sunny so cal has been rainy so cal) and I am hoping that I don't get too tired and my feet don't swell too bad. I will be on the rest of the day, but probably won't be back until after he leaves on Monday (it is a quick visit :-( ). 

I hope everyone is having a great day!

Best
Steph


----------



## Tititimes2

Steph- enjoy your time with your Dad but take it easy on yourself. Heat and exhaustion are a hard combination right now. Although I'd love some heat right now on the East Coast. Have a great time!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay, I'm just wondering if any of you have been b**chy in the first trimester? I'm getting annoyed with myself. I think alot of it is the lethargy and need to sleep which seems to be around the clock as well as the pill I was given only cuts the nauseated feeling down just slightly. 

Today I'm SO hard to be around and I'm starting to think my husband is such a saint for even putting up with it. I mean I'm worse than a two year old at times with my tantrums. I'm wondering if it's just me. I NEVER felt this crappy last pregnancy. Maybe THIS is the normal?! I just remembering feeling AWESOME last time. Now I'm just trying to make it through any given day without having a meltdown about something small and it's REALLY starting to get on my own nerves with myself. :lol: :wacko:

I keep thinking, Bek! Take a chill pill or something!! Great, now I'm admitting to talking to myself. :rofl: :wacko:

Well, I think I'm going in for a nap. I can barely keep my eyes awake. Oh, I almost forgot those of you ladies who STILL have the food aversions. I'm praying for a small miracle here. At least one thing has to subside for poor Dougs sake. :lol: I know it's for an excellent cause so I'll suck it up, but I don't know how Doug is being so patient with me. Goodness I'd drive me to a hotel until Oct. if this keeps up. :rofl:


----------



## codegirl

During my first pregnancy it was my tiredness that was my only symptom... during this last one I turned into super b**tch at the beginning. It was pretty scary how intense it was for a few months.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> During my first pregnancy it was my tiredness that was my only symptom... during this last one I turned into super b**tch at the beginning. It was pretty scary how intense it was for a few months.

Well hello there stranger!:hugs: How are you and the family doing?? I've been thinking about you and wondering how your doing!:winkwink::flower:

Yes, I'm pretty scary to be around. Today I was at Walmart and the guy from the next register turned his cart into me, Doug was pushing ME out and a lady was coming straight for me with her motorcart. I finally hollard out to each of them. I mean COME ON people!! I can't MOVE, quit trying to push me between each of you. The LAST thing each of them wanted to do was hit me. 

I know doug didn't mean it, he was paying more attention to the receipt and putting his credit card back but don't push me into the aisle with two other idiots trying to force their way out.

Needless to say all three of them looked at me. :rofl: I was probably a bit more rude than I should have been. It was embarassing honestly!


----------



## pablo797

Happy Friday All!!!

Well am I glad it's the weekend, trying week.

MA, I don't feel as if I'm overly bitchy but holy cow am I weepy. I cry over EVERYTHING these days, commercials, American idol, etc. Plus I've woken up twice this week during the middle of the night and worked myself up to such a state worrying about things that I end up crying in bed. I've have never been that girl. Pretty stoic, but man I cry at the drop of a hat these days. 

Codegirl, good to hear from you and hope you are well. How's the new bambino doing?

AFM, well good news and not exactly bad news. 

Test results came back and they were all normal. Good news. The doctor was great and called me right away. I still have to wait a couple of weeks for the rest but the big three, of chromosome 13, 18 and 21 were all normal and I can breath a sigh of relief. 

Turns out all that worrying about a guy I work with having the same name as the one I wanted to use for a boy was all for not as we are officially team pink. The chromosomes don't lie. Tell you the truth it was a bit of a shocker. I was so convinced that we were having a boy I was stunned. Good thing for modern medicine because if it were 30 years ago, I would have decorated the nursery all in trains and blue and been quite shocked. DH is taking it hard. I think he really had his heart set on a boy to teach to ride dirt bikes and snowmobiles. But who says girls can't ride, I do!!! If she's a girly girl I'm doomed, but no sense worrying about that now, we'll cross that bridge when we get to it. 

Have a great weekend and hope the new signature works.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Happy Friday All!!!
> 
> Well am I glad it's the weekend, trying week.
> 
> MA, I don't feel as if I'm overly bitchy but holy cow am I weepy. I cry over EVERYTHING these days, commercials, American idol, etc. Plus I've woken up twice this week during the middle of the night and worked myself up to such a state worrying about things that I end up crying in bed. I've have never been that girl. Pretty stoic, but man I cry at the drop of a hat these days.
> 
> Codegirl, good to hear from you and hope you are well. How's the new bambino doing?
> 
> AFM, well good news and not exactly bad news.
> 
> Test results came back and they were all normal. Good news. The doctor was great and called me right away. I still have to wait a couple of weeks for the rest but the big three, of chromosome 13, 18 and 21 were all normal and I can breath a sigh of relief.
> 
> Turns out all that worrying about a guy I work with having the same name as the one I wanted to use for a boy was all for not as we are officially team pink. The chromosomes don't lie. Tell you the truth it was a bit of a shocker. I was so convinced that we were having a boy I was stunned. Good thing for modern medicine because if it were 30 years ago, I would have decorated the nursery all in trains and blue and been quite shocked. DH is taking it hard. I think he really had his heart set on a boy to teach to ride dirt bikes and snowmobiles. But who says girls can't ride, I do!!! If she's a girly girl I'm doomed, but no sense worrying about that now, we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.
> 
> Have a great weekend and hope the new signature works.

:happydance: :kiss::flower: WTG mommy! Wow, that is so cool they can tell based on chromosomes from the tests. I totally forgot that can be done. Nothing like modern science.:thumbup:

So I can't remember, did you say you had any names for little girls? 

We had all our names for ten years. :lol: My cousin had twins last year and took our top two without knowing it. Grace and Olivia. Now I'm quite pleased with the other names we have for boy and girl.:thumbup:

Congrats little momma. Now you can buy girly clothes. Will you announce to everyone? Or will you save it between the two of you and announce later??


----------



## pablo797

MA, cat's out of the bag. Everyone knows, or at least all my good girl friends and co-workers. As for names I have one that I love and no one has it that I know of, so I will keep it under wraps until the big day. Still have to run it by DH, but as far as I know he doesn't have any girl names in mind. 

Hope your weekend is going well. Is it still snowing there??? I thought we got a lot of snow. Hope spring is on it's way!!

Happy Saturday

p.s. I have been lurking on and off on the other thread, I know there are some BFPs over there. See if you can get them to join our little party.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls just dropping by quickly. I miss you guys and miss participating, just zonked at the moment with our current routine and lack of sleep. Will catch up properly soon but in the meantime will try to post a few pics to share with you! Hugs to all and prayers that all is well for each of you and those gorgeous babies!


----------



## rottpaw

Here are a couple photos; I am trying to add a couple others if I can get them to upload! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Ethan lovey.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









Ethan wide eyed.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









Ethan oy.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela, 

Oh my gosh!! He's SO cute. Look at those big beautiful eyes! :cry: He just makes my cup runneth over with all that cuteness! ((faint)) Oh the SQUEEZINESS!! :lol:

Last pic looks like he's got a headache from too much milk. Haha Or he's saying "Oh the drama!" :rofl:

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Rebekah that last one cracks me up too. I think he's saying "oh MAN my parents are SO new at this!!!" :rofl:

Thank you so much! I too think he is SO squeezably, adorably cute! He's our little munchkin!


----------



## rottpaw

Here are a couple more. Now it's time for me to go to bed and hope the munchkin will sleep a couple hours for us! 

We are having terrible thunderstorms here tonight, so let's hope mommy can sleep some too! 

Hugs ladies!
 



Attached Files:







Ethan goofy smile.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









Ethan snug.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, adorable!! Too cute for words Angela! Have a good nights rest!!


----------



## sunshine71

Mornin' ladies :hi:

Angela, he's gorgeous! Thank you so much for posting :)

Good to hear from you, Terri! Hope all's well in the new little family :flower:

Austin - how'd the flight go? Hopefully your little "issue" resolved itself before you took off... :wacko:

Congrats on the good amnio results, Pablo! And how exciting to find out the gender! Don't worry about the hubby - she'll have him wrapped around her chubby little finger in no time. :)

And my offer still stands - my brain's ripe for the picking if you ever decide you want some advice on "frilly" things!

Steph - how was Disneyland with Dad? Did the rain hold off for you? Enjoy your visit!

MA - I had some pretty extreme fatigue during the first tri (just barely starting to ease up now), but I haven't been really bitchy. At least, not any bitchier than normal... :dohh: However, like Pablo, I've been getting emotional more (i.e. crying). And I'm definitely not a crier. Truth be told, I can't stand crying - I've never had any patience for the whole "wimpering female" thing. But the other day I was driving in to work and that song Perfect by Pink came on the radio, it reminded me of my DH, and next think ya know the water works started up! I was like "Really??? Get a grip, for God's sake!" Then they started up again over some stupid commercial on TV... _sigh_... hopefully this too shall pass. At least it's only happened to me while I was alone and not in front of anyone - that would be mortifying!!

Besides - it ruins my makeup. Now THAT'S a reason to cry... :cry:

Well, I have some good news and some bad news. On Friday morning at work I felt a little wetness come out and went to the bathroom. Started bleeding again. Not bright red - more of a brownish red - and not enough to soak through my underwear (about the size of a quarter). Not like when it happened the week before, when there was more blood and it was bright red. I still panicked. 

I called the hubby, left work, and back to the doctor we went, wondering if I had something like IC. The good news is they did an ultra sound - the little one was doing perfectly, and my cervix was closed and long (I think she said it was 5" - or was that centimeters? - long, but I could be wrong. My mind was all over the place at the time). 

But the bad news is they found a sub chorionic hematoma, and that's what's causing the bleed. BUT - it's very small (2 cm) and she said that they usually resolve themselves, so we should be okay. But sometimes they get worse, which I can't allow myself to think about. They're doing another u/s at my regular appointment on 4/4 to follow up/keep an eye on it. 

So I've been good so far and have NOT allowed myself to google the condition - I know I'll only find tales of gloom and doom, and I can't handle that. Plus, I remember when they did the u/s after my mis-diagnosed miscarriage back at the end of January, the tech pointed out an area that looked exactly like the hematoma I saw on Friday and said "Oh - there's a little blood there. Must be from last week [meaning the "miscarriage"]. Nothing to worry about." So I'm telling myself that these past few episodes are just that same hematoma resolving itself, and it'll be smaller when I go in on the 4th. So - if any of you ladies have heard of similar situations with happy endings, I'm all ears. I'm afraid to google even that, because there will still be the gloom and doom thrown in there, and like I said - I can't deal with that right now. We've been through way too many scares already.

But back to a good note - I asked the u/s tech if it was too early to check the sex. She said that sometimes they actually can tell in the 14th week and took a look. Turns out the little one was more than happy to give us a good "money shot." She said "Don't hold me to it, but I'd say with about 85% certainty that....



It's a girl!!!!!!! :pink::pink::cloud9::pink::pink:

Looks like we're on the same team, Pablo! We'll know with more certainty when we go for the anomoly screen on 4/25, but I'm so over the moon, I can't even begin tell you! Now if she'll just hang in there until the end of September, I'll really have it all. I think we'll be okay, but I'm still scared to death about it. Please send a few good vibes my way, ladies - I could really use 'em right now. 

I hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend! :flower:


----------



## codegirl

thanks everyone! I miss you guys too. It's wonderful but busy in my little house right now. I thought I had both boys down for a nap but little e has just started to makes some noises so I guess no catch up for me <again>

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Everyone, 

just signing on really quickly will respond more in a bit - Anna & Chris 2 YAY Welcome to team pink! YAY. 
Rebekah - the bitchyness doesnt' go away...just go with the flow and if people say anything just tell them your pregnant and to deal with it!
Angela - I want to eat your little guy up! He is so adorable! Love the photos
Codegirl - Glad to hear from you and we want to see your photos as well

AFM - Disneyland at 7 months pregnant is a serious NO! OMG after about an hour and half my back was killing me and it was hard to walk around. They kept wanting to get me a wheel chair but I wouldnt do it...in hindsight I probably should have. Today my back is still in a great deal of pain..not just my lower back, but my ENTIRE back. I will not be going to back to dland until after the baby is born (since I work for disney we can get in for free and I normally go 2x a month). At least my dad had a good time. Well we have more company over and my hubby is grilling up some good eats. I hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Terri, glad all is well. We have some busy mommies. :hugs: 

Chris #2, so sorry to hear of the scare. Praise God that it's not IC. :happydance: I'm not familiar with the hematoma issue but DON'T google it! You'll go out of your mind :wacko: The best thing you can do for you and baby is keep positive. NOW if I can take my OWN advice. :wacko:

I'd go into the gestational complications board here on bnb and title a post POSITIVE outcomes from hematomas and see if there is anyone who had them that can give you encouragement. I'm SURE there are many good outcomes. I'm almost thinking that you can be given some kind of shot to get rid of it. I'm not exactly sure what. Maybe the same 17p shots?? I know progesterone calms the cervix and I almost think progesterone has multiple uses. I'm not a Dr. so I'm sure that's something you can ask, but I'm praying it all just heals itself. 

Steph, Oh my goodness! My back hurt just from basic everyday activity today I can't IMAGINE walking Disneyland as far along as you. A nice moment on the couch laying down will be good. Maybe DH would be willing to rub your feet for comfort too?? 

If you don't mind me asking, what do you do for Disney? Sounds kinda fun.

Austen thinking of you sweetie! :hug:

Love to you all dear friends.

AFM, nausea is still gone for the most part. I found myself trying not to fall asleep in church today. :lol: Came home, took a nap and here it is almost 8pm and I'm ready for bed AGAIN. :wacko: :lol:

I also woke up feeling like I got hit by a truck. My gums and the roof of my mouth are in pain and feel raw as does my sinuses. I haven't heard anyone complain of this in 1st trimester but my guess is that the extra blood we have could be causing the tenderness. I looked at my gums and they are nice bright pink. They were bleeding a couple days ago so I'm assuming this is exactly what I think is the cause. I stopped brushing for 24 hours. (blek!) It's driving me nuts, but I'm using a mouth rinse to try to keep things clean in their with hopes it will all heal.

I think I'll try the neti pot for the sinuses.

This pregnancy has been pretty interesting in the first trimester. Already everything seems to be more intense and just overall different. Praise God because for the most part, this pregnancy gives me nothing to compare with my last pregnancy. It's best that way. :winkwink:


----------



## Tititimes2

Angela - Oh my goodness! He's so adorable. You are so blessed!

sunshine- congrats on Team Pink. I hope the bleed resolves itself soon.


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- I have been bitchy too but I am trying now in earnest to control it. DH does not deserve it and has put up with me so far but I have to try to stop because it's not helping either one of us.

AFM- had my first FUN day of throwing up in a parking lot b/c we were out shopping and had to have DH pull over. Not pretty ladies. Anyway, we headed over to Babies R Us and I got the preggie drops and YEA! they actually helped to calm the nausea. I am carrying them around with me now in my purse. I vow not to be without them. I really hope that it does go away in the second trimester - well, that is what I heard anyway so hoping. 

Anyway...relaxing for the rest of the evening. Cleaned out my closet today and feel very accomplished. Glad I felt good enough to get it done. Off to work tomorrow. Ugh. Oh, well. 

Have a wonderful evening ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Preggie pops worked for me last pregnancy but this nauseated feeling I had was too intense and they didn't work. So glad they're working for you. Hope you start feeling better really soon. Looks like your already starting to nest.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Good Monday Morning, girls! Was out of town all weekend and sure had some catching up to do!

Anna - Congratulations on both the great amnio results and your little girl! I hope that your DH comes around... I will going through the same thing is we have all girls! I bet your little one will be just like her momma... that's who we look up to, right? :cloud9: And thank you for sharing your amnio experience.

MA - I didn't (fingers crossed!) have NEAR the biatch-vibe going on during 1st tri as I did on the fertility drugs... THEY made me insane, miserable and horrible to be around... I think I just felt sooo much better and was so dern scared the first 10 or 11 weeks that I didn't think about things enough to get upset over them... Sure my time will come over the 100+degree Texas summer... Don't worry about it, tho... I am quite sure all that know you won't think a thing about it... :)

Angela - your pictures are precious! What a perfect little guy!

Sunshine - First of all, YAY & congrats on Team Pink! :cloud9: Exciting!!!
Also, on the sub chorionic hematoma... I don't know if you recall, but I had a similar couple of episodes happen around week 8-9 while my DH was overseas... My bright red bleeding was also the result of a 2 cm sub chorionic hematoma that the dr believed may have happened when the placentas attached. There was nothing they could do but watch it, but the drs told me that a 2 cm one is not cause for great concern, not til you get to 6 cm or so. That is when I was put on "rest" - not bedrest, but nearly so. No excercise and little walking as possible, but I could go to work as long as everyone came to my office for meetings, etc. Eventually (thank the Lord!) the bleeding turned brown and dark, and finally went away all together after about 2 weeks. It is such a scary thing! I wanted to share the details of my experience and what my peri & ob/gyn told me in hopes to reassure you! I hope they told you to really take it easy! My peri that with multiples, he would've been surprised if I didn't have bleeding... Good vibes and sweet thoughts for you and your little girl!!! :kiss:

Steph - Good Lord, girl - can't believe you tried to walk all over Disney! Hope you are feeling better today!! I cannot imagine! I have back pain and my feet hurt all the time now - I even bought a dreaded pair of Croc sandals (lol!).. and I am not a "comfy-looking" shoe kinda gal... Take it, easy sista!!! :) 

AFM - Not much to report... went to the ranch and saw my family this weekend and DH went bird hunting... Had a nice visit, but I sure missed my bed! My 7yo niece and 3yo nephew were there and had fun with them... 

Another day trip flight tomorrow... thankfully, the gas didn't get any worse and seems to be a little better. I am realizing that I simply cannot eat very much at one time (already!) and need to eat smaller meals, more often... Had fajitas for dinner last night and thought my tummy was gonna burst! :)

Hope everyone has a great day, sorry for the super-long post! 
Charmaine


----------



## pablo797

Morning All :flower::flower:

Or should I say afternoon, I slept in until 10:00 this morning so by the time I got all caught up, it's almost eleven my time. Lazy AM and I love it!! 

Rottpaw, LOVE the pictures!!! He's so cute!!! Just want to hug and love and squeeze. Hope you can get some sleep. :flower:

Sunshine, yeh team pink!!! :cloud9: DH and I are both coming to terms with the girl thing. If she's girly, then so be it as long as she's happy and healthy. I am sorry for your bleeding scare. Austin seems to have some good advice and I hope you are taking it easy. I think you're right not to google it, there's a nightmare of information out there. I'm sure all will be fine. Sending lots of hugs your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Codegirl, glad you stopped in if only for a moment. Send us some pictures when you get a chance.

Steph, Disneyland!!! I was wondering how that would go. Sorry it was so horrible for you, but lesson learned and we can all learn from you. I hope you back gets to feeling better. How about a pre-natal massage??? Sounds good to me. 

MA, I have read that bleeding gums can be VERY common in pregnancy, something with the increased blood flow. I do not know what if anything you can do for it, but give your dentist a call and see. I hope it's not grossing you out too much. Also glad the nausea is better. Hang in there sister.

Titti, so glad you found the preggy pops!! I am in awe of you going to babies R us. I have yet to venture in there yet. It makes it all so much more real. Was it fun??

Austin / Charmaine, glad last flight went well and hope todays flight does too. I know what you mean by small meals. Before I was pregnant I could eat and eat (unfortunately). Now I hit a wall and no more. If I try and stuff in that one more bite I am miserable!! Small meals seem to be the trick. I hope you are doing well. If you have any amnio questions feel free to ask. 

AFM, well the good news of the amnio is sinking in and it finally feels like I can enjoy this pregnancy and it feels real. I think I kept myself guarded against getting too attached for fear that something would go wrong. But all is clear and I'm in full mommy mode. Going to start clearing out the spare room today. Also went to Target yesterday and took a walk up and down the baby isles. I took a girl friend with me and she had to explain half the stuff to me. Made me realize I am so unprepared. I keep thinking we'll figure it out along the way. Or at least I hope so. Think next time I'm in Denver I'll visit babies R us with my mom. She will just pee with excitement and it will be a good trip for me to start looking. Good thing is the closest one is in Denver, 2 hours away, so can't go too crazy. 

One last question. I want to start swimming for exercise, but don't know where to find a maternity swim suit. Any ideas??? I can google but thought I'd ask y'all first.

Happy Monday!!! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Anna - You sound really good! So happy for you! I hear ya on the baby stuff... we have NO idea what to get, etc... I am of the same mind as you and won't be doing looking or shopping til after those amnio results come in... Did you watch as they did it? I don't think I want to... I am not squeamish, nor do I have a needle phobia, but yikes! 

Our Target had maternity swim suits out when I was there last week.... Lovely little items, I tell ya! Not. Probably bigger than the towel you are used to taking to the pool with you! Most are two-piece, but maybe you could pin the top to the bottom so it doesn't rise/float up while you're swimming? And even at Target they were still ~$25 for each, bottom & top... Good luck!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon ladies:

Well dropped my Dad off at the airport and it was sad to see him go. It was nice having him here with me even if it was only 4 days. 

Chris &#8211; Sorry about your scare! Yes, stay away from google. That is always the first thing my Dr tells me is that I am reading too much crap on the internet!

Charmaine &#8211; glad you had d nice time with your family and hope you have a safe trip tomorrow!

Titi &#8211; Sorry to hear about you throwing up in the parking lot&#8230;think of it this way &#8211; at least it wasn&#8217;t while you were at work. I am also glad that the drops work for you. They didn&#8217;t do much for me&#8230;maybe that means you are having a boy? Good for you for cleaning out your closet.

Rebekah &#8211; Gingivitis is extremely common in pregnant woman. I went to the dentist about a month ago and the hygienist recommended that since I was pregnant to come back as soon as the baby was born to do another thorough cleaning. She also said change toothbrush heads every month because being pregnant we get more bacteria in our mouths now which we swallow and goes down to the baby (yuck!)

Anna &#8211; Congrats on being in full mommy mode! Don&#8217;t worry, I am 7 months and still don&#8217;t know what half the stuff out there is! Unfortunately, people keep telling me that no matter what I register for, I probably will get a bunch of stuff I don&#8217;t need and not enough of the stuff I do need. In terms of maternity swim suits &#8211; you might want to try Motherhood or Pea in the pod. Oh, actually I think I did see some on Old Navy.com as well. Try them &#8211; inexpensive.

AFM - My back is feeling much better, but my swelling is getting worse. Went to the Dr and he said swelling was normal and to just put my feet up&#8230; I don&#8217;t like having cankles! Yes, I am going to look into prenatal massage. I have heard it helps TREMENDOUSLY!!

Cool thing is my dad was able to come to the Ultrasound appointment and seeing how I am his youngest child, he had never seen anything like it before. He thought it was really cool to see his granddaughter in womb and moving around. We tried to get some 3D photos but girlfriend had her hand in front of her face making it extremely difficult. Since I am now in 3rd trimester we go every 2 weeks so we will try again then. 

Another night of Lamaze for me and the DH we get to learn about the different procedures tonight (c-section, etc). Only two more classes after tonight and then I move on to breastfeeding class!

Have a wonderful day &#8211; sorry for the lengthy post!
Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh and in terms of foot massages - I did enlist my DH, my dad, my cousin, my cousin's daughter and anyone else I could find to massage my hands and my feet. I think I need to find a professional!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Oh and in terms of foot massages - I did enlist my DH, my dad, my cousin, my cousin's daughter and anyone else I could find to massage my hands and my feet. I think I need to find a professional!

I told my husband if we ever win the lottery I'm hiring a full time massage therapist at my becon call! :rofl: THEN we can buy a modest home.:thumbup:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone! 

Thank you all for your words of reassurance - I've decided that I'm just not going to worry about it. There's been no more bleeding, it was small to begin with, and it seems to be a fairly common occurrence. I've been scared to death this entire pregnancy, and I guess I'm just tired of being that way. 

Austin - I actually did remember those episodes you had a while back, but I couldn't remember what the cause was. So thank you for posting about it again. It most definitely did reassure me. :flower:

Forgive me for not addressing everyone personally - I'm so tired my brain just doesn't want to function this morning... :wacko:

:hugs: to all and I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris, I understand being fed up with being scared. I've finally got some peace today with the Dula's appointment at our home. It was so lovely. I go into detail on my journal if anyone is interested but she left both Doug and I feeling confident to have someone advocating for our healthcare while helping us labor and deliver. We get several prenatal appointments with her labor and delivery as well as one post natal visit. TOTALLY worth the money for sanity. I feel as though I can BREATHE right now.

I'm waiting for our second opinion tomorrow and am on pins and needles wondering what our experience will be with them. I pray we hear some good news from them. :thumbup:

Get some rest Chris and take it easy for awhile my friend! :hugs:


Hoping everyone else is having a lovely day! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon - I was lurking for wa bit - work is a bit hectic right now. 

Chris - I think most of us understand about being scared especially having gone through losses previously. I am in my 3rd trimester and still get freaked out over things, but like you said, it is exhausting to be scared all the time. We just need to enjoy being pregnant and not worry so much. FYI - My brain hasn't been wanting to function since I have been pregnant LOL. I think it gets worse!

Rebekah - Awesome on the Dula report! I am glad that you and DH have some peace of mind. Aren't you going to Rochester (?) this week for your 2nd opinion? Let us know how that goes. 

I forgot to respond to your earlier question as to what I do at Disney. I am Producer for their interactive division. So if you are ever in a best buy or target and see any video games from Disney I may have been the Project Manager on it. My latest game is for the upcoming Disney/Pixar film Cars 2. Comes out in June around the same time as the film, so if you have any nephews it is a fun game 

AFM - I got some new slide on tennis shoes and am loving them! Lamaze wasn't about c-section as thought (that is next week). Last night we focused on Epidurals and other pain relievers and the pros and cons for each. We watched some birth video from like 1987 (the pregnant woman in the video had HUGE hair) 

We also learned a fast paced breathing techniques. Ok - let me tell anyone who is planning on doing Lamaze - You will LAUGH when doing these. Last night we had to face our husbands while they counted to us. We were supposed to make eye contact. Well with other people in the room and some of the DH's more vocal than others and hearing all the other women breathing and panting and my husband telling me to Breathe continually, I couldn't stop laughing. Our homework for this week is to practice all three different breathing techniques, hopefully when it is just the two of us it will be easier to focus.

Well that is my novel for today. I hope that everyone is doing ok (Great even!). My new favorite must have is the Carribean Passion smoothie from Jamba Juice. YUMMMMY!


----------



## codegirl

Pictures!!!:thumbup:


Spoiler


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Steph!

Oooh, sounds like your job could be fun sometimes!! It also sounds like your learning alot of helpful techniques. Please let me know what worked for you in actual labor. I'm sure all those techniques will help you come up with something to help aid the labor and delivery process. I'm unsure yet if I want to take the Lamaze route yet. There are different techniques. Some are WAY out there!! Others would be great in combination with lamaze and one I think I like actually over lamaze but they dont teach it anywhere NEAR here. Go figure! :wacko:

Tomorrow is our second opinion and I'm on pins and needles. If talking with the office staff is any indication of their practice I'll LOVE It there. I called to confirm everyone sent their records and had a downright stance with the hospital for my records with Jackson. I threatened that if the records weren't in the office I travel for two hours too, that I'd be talking one on one with the CEO of the hospital...AGAIN!! She changed her demeaner and I let her know I'd give her a reminder tomorrow morning. :lol: I called the new office and told the new perinatologists office that they would be called tomorrow they were just SO good with me! I just like the vibe more at the new office even though it's 2 hours away. We'll see what the actual Dr.'s stance is on cerclaging. Right now the current perinatologist isn't convinced it's Incompetant Cervix even though the events leading up to the birth show classic IC. Instead they want to give me 17P shots which calm the cervix which is for preterm labor only. If my cervix starts to show signs of incompetancy, it could happen like last time within a couple of days and it will be MUCH too late to cerclage. :wacko: 

I posted a prayer request on the Churchs' prayer chain in hopes that God would open doors and give us favor to help keep this pregnancy going smoothly! Even if it means 2 hours away and we'll be paying 30% out of pocket expenses on birth. It would be MUCH more calming in a hospital that hasn't botched my last pregnancy. :thumbup:

I'll keep you posted after tomorrows appointment. One of two outcomes, either I'll be excited OR in total crying fits of frustration and will need to gather it together for my child and just move forward in hopes I make enough noise to prevent anything from happening. Either way, I have confidence in our GREAT Physician in heaven and know He'll guide us in the right direction.

Code, how ADORABLE!! Oh the cheeks, the nose, the mouth....oh the hands!! I can't take much more of these squeezy babies! My cup runneth over. ((faint)) 

Many :hug: and Congrats to you mommy!! Big brother looks too cute for words holding his little brother. What a lovely little family you have there!


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Happy Friday All!!!
> 
> Well am I glad it's the weekend, trying week.
> 
> MA, I don't feel as if I'm overly bitchy but holy cow am I weepy. I cry over EVERYTHING these days, commercials, American idol, etc. Plus I've woken up twice this week during the middle of the night and worked myself up to such a state worrying about things that I end up crying in bed. I've have never been that girl. Pretty stoic, but man I cry at the drop of a hat these days.
> 
> Codegirl, good to hear from you and hope you are well. How's the new bambino doing?
> 
> AFM, well good news and not exactly bad news.
> 
> Test results came back and they were all normal. Good news. The doctor was great and called me right away. I still have to wait a couple of weeks for the rest but the big three, of chromosome 13, 18 and 21 were all normal and I can breath a sigh of relief.
> 
> Turns out all that worrying about a guy I work with having the same name as the one I wanted to use for a boy was all for not as we are officially team pink. The chromosomes don't lie. Tell you the truth it was a bit of a shocker. I was so convinced that we were having a boy I was stunned. Good thing for modern medicine because if it were 30 years ago, I would have decorated the nursery all in trains and blue and been quite shocked. DH is taking it hard. I think he really had his heart set on a boy to teach to ride dirt bikes and snowmobiles. But who says girls can't ride, I do!!! If she's a girly girl I'm doomed, but no sense worrying about that now, we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.
> 
> Have a great weekend and hope the new signature works.

:happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Awesome pics code! Hugs and prayersnto all! I am off to bed at 8 so I can be up at 2 for the night shift. Whew!


----------



## Vivienne

sunshine71 said:


> Mornin' ladies :hi:
> 
> Angela, he's gorgeous! Thank you so much for posting :)
> 
> Good to hear from you, Terri! Hope all's well in the new little family :flower:
> 
> Austin - how'd the flight go? Hopefully your little "issue" resolved itself before you took off... :wacko:
> 
> Congrats on the good amnio results, Pablo! And how exciting to find out the gender! Don't worry about the hubby - she'll have him wrapped around her chubby little finger in no time. :)
> 
> And my offer still stands - my brain's ripe for the picking if you ever decide you want some advice on "frilly" things!
> 
> Steph - how was Disneyland with Dad? Did the rain hold off for you? Enjoy your visit!
> 
> MA - I had some pretty extreme fatigue during the first tri (just barely starting to ease up now), but I haven't been really bitchy. At least, not any bitchier than normal... :dohh: However, like Pablo, I've been getting emotional more (i.e. crying). And I'm definitely not a crier. Truth be told, I can't stand crying - I've never had any patience for the whole "wimpering female" thing. But the other day I was driving in to work and that song Perfect by Pink came on the radio, it reminded me of my DH, and next think ya know the water works started up! I was like "Really??? Get a grip, for God's sake!" Then they started up again over some stupid commercial on TV... _sigh_... hopefully this too shall pass. At least it's only happened to me while I was alone and not in front of anyone - that would be mortifying!!
> 
> Besides - it ruins my makeup. Now THAT'S a reason to cry... :cry:
> 
> Well, I have some good news and some bad news. On Friday morning at work I felt a little wetness come out and went to the bathroom. Started bleeding again. Not bright red - more of a brownish red - and not enough to soak through my underwear (about the size of a quarter). Not like when it happened the week before, when there was more blood and it was bright red. I still panicked.
> 
> I called the hubby, left work, and back to the doctor we went, wondering if I had something like IC. The good news is they did an ultra sound - the little one was doing perfectly, and my cervix was closed and long (I think she said it was 5" - or was that centimeters? - long, but I could be wrong. My mind was all over the place at the time).
> 
> But the bad news is they found a sub chorionic hematoma, and that's what's causing the bleed. BUT - it's very small (2 cm) and she said that they usually resolve themselves, so we should be okay. But sometimes they get worse, which I can't allow myself to think about. They're doing another u/s at my regular appointment on 4/4 to follow up/keep an eye on it.
> 
> So I've been good so far and have NOT allowed myself to google the condition - I know I'll only find tales of gloom and doom, and I can't handle that. Plus, I remember when they did the u/s after my mis-diagnosed miscarriage back at the end of January, the tech pointed out an area that looked exactly like the hematoma I saw on Friday and said "Oh - there's a little blood there. Must be from last week [meaning the "miscarriage"]. Nothing to worry about." So I'm telling myself that these past few episodes are just that same hematoma resolving itself, and it'll be smaller when I go in on the 4th. So - if any of you ladies have heard of similar situations with happy endings, I'm all ears. I'm afraid to google even that, because there will still be the gloom and doom thrown in there, and like I said - I can't deal with that right now. We've been through way too many scares already.
> 
> But back to a good note - I asked the u/s tech if it was too early to check the sex. She said that sometimes they actually can tell in the 14th week and took a look. Turns out the little one was more than happy to give us a good "money shot." She said "Don't hold me to it, but I'd say with about 85% certainty that....
> 
> 
> 
> It's a girl!!!!!!! :pink::pink::cloud9::pink::pink:
> 
> Looks like we're on the same team, Pablo! We'll know with more certainty when we go for the anomoly screen on 4/25, but I'm so over the moon, I can't even begin tell you! Now if she'll just hang in there until the end of September, I'll really have it all. I think we'll be okay, but I'm still scared to death about it. Please send a few good vibes my way, ladies - I could really use 'em right now.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend! :flower:

:happydance: Another girl for my boy to date!! Hehe


----------



## Vivienne

:hi: Ladies. Just been catching up on all the pages! Sounds like everyone is doing well apart from the nausea, throwing up, tiredness and fat comments!
My MS is gone and I am working again, shopping, babysitting my niece and I am getting the nursery ready! Going for pale green with a wallpaper feature wall and animal decals. Have also purchased 20 or so reusuable nappies and my stepmother just came back from Sydney with Ralph Lauren baby shirts etc!! I am starting to enjoy this all a bit more even though I still haven't popped!

Happy early hump day!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> :hi: Ladies. Just been catching up on all the pages! Sounds like everyone is doing well apart from the nausea, throwing up, tiredness and fat comments!
> My MS is gone and I am working again, shopping, babysitting my niece and I am getting the nursery ready! Going for pale green with a wallpaper feature wall and animal decals. Have also purchased 20 or so reusuable nappies and my stepmother just came back from Sydney with Ralph Lauren baby shirts etc!! I am starting to enjoy this all a bit more even though I still haven't popped!
> 
> Happy early hump day!

Oh boy, your using cloth diapers then?? 

Ralf Lauren baby shirts. How ADORABLE!! You should take pics for us and share them with us. I LOVE hearing what your all doing to prepare for baby. I'm not really sure if my heart can take anymore cuteness in this thread. :lol: :happydance: 

Is anyone getting a 3D or 4D elective?? I just found a place in Rochester that does them and I think I may pay to have it done Maybe around 23 wks. It'll be a milestone passage:thumbup:

Angela, I know your asleep right now, but just wondering how far along you were when you got your 3D??

Love to you all. :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

**&+$#!!!! I just lost another post!! Ok here goes again . . . 

MA, so glad doula appt went so well!! Good luck with the second opinion today. I hope it gives you the answers you are looking for. As for 3D or 4D ,are you talking about pictures? I got 3D at my 12 week scan along with sonogram pictures. Did your office not offer that? Granted at 12 weeks baby looked like alien bug. 


Austin, thanks I feel really good. As for amnio, i'm not squimish either, but I did not watch the needle. Talked with the visiting resident. I don't mind nedles, but why freak yourself out? 

Steph, glad Dad got a look at ultra sound! How fun. Also happy news on the foot massage front, i'm going to have to talk with DH about that. I have heard that the women in the birthing videos have a lot of hair!! LOL 

Rottpaw, get some sleep, good to hear from you.

Codegrl, thanks for the pictures, so cute!!! 

vivienne, what you haven't popped? I first read that wrong and thought you said you hadn't pooped. LOL I am close to popping. Another week, maybe two. SO good to hear from you and hope you are well.

AFM, family trauma drama, DH is arguing with my mother. Going to stay out of it as they are in denver and I am here, but some stress none the less. I think my mother is so completely consumed by the prospect of a grand child she's lost all sense of what she needs to do. She's done more shopping for maternity clothes than I have!!! Anyway other than that good. Had book club last night and it was so good to have a girls night. There's another woman who is about 4 weeks behind me and I can't help but compare myself with her in terms of how big she is. She's my height and still wearing regular clothes!! Still so thin! Trying not to compare but wanted so much to be one of those cute skinny moms with just the bump. I know, it's all about what's best for the baby, and truth be told I probably had 20 lbs on her before I got pregnant, but still. I thought pregnancy would be a hall pass from the pressure to be perfect. Guess not. Don't worry all, I am fine with current size and not going to diet or anything, just thinking out loud. 
hope everyone has a good day!!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! Typing one handed while holding a sleeping munchkin lol.

Bek I got my 3d at 33 weeks, which was a bit late but we got great pics of his face. In hind sight I would probably do it a bit sooner but still late in second tri. It would have been neat to see more of his body too. But I definitely recommend the experience for anyone as it was VERY cool!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey girls! Just finally caught up! I think I missed another week :wacko: Everyone sounds well. Sorry about your scare Chris but I'm sure it will all be fine. Congrats on the possibility of a girl! YAY Anna for good amnio results and a little girl! Men are so funny. I know my husband will be a little disappointed if we are having a girl, but I hope we are! We'll find out April 12th :cloud9:

Sorry so much to remember to write anything. Missed you all and I will seriously try to be a better poster. *I don't think I've updated my journal in two weeks.

All is good with me. Just incredibly busy at work and home. Hoping things slow down soon.

HUGS all around!! xoxo

OH!!! and what BEAUTIFUL babies!!! Thx for sharing the pics Angela and codegirl. Congrats again!!


----------



## Tititimes2

pablo - sorry about the mama drama. I am sure they will work it all out. I think it's smart to stay out of the crazy - you are too busy making a human being! :haha:

svet - it really IS so hard to try to catch up sometimes! Glad all is well with you.

viv- glad your MS is gone. When exactly does that happen?!! I'm still trying to deal with it day to day. 

MA- you are awfully quiet today. How are you doing?


AFM- feeling a little crappy - tired and a bit more cramping and pulling down there today, which is making me very uncomfortable. Making dinner now while DH is working out. Gonna sit down when I am done and do absolutely NOTHING!!!! Can't wait for the work week to be over already. It is so hard to be as productive as I was before I was pregnant. I guess that is to be expected though.

We are expecting SNOW again. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? It is almost April 1st. I'm so done with the East Coast chill. Time for some sun and a big thaw. I wanna wear flip flops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: ladies


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. 

Chris, so glad everything is going well. 

Angela, I wondered how far you were because his face was really clear. Thanks.

Pablo, no. The perinatologists don't have the 3D. Go figure :shrug:


AFM. I had a pretty crappy day and the second opinion went down the drain. I'm emotional, frustrated and now just waiting to see what happens. :shrug: :cry: I wrote about it in my journal in more detail. 

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone, :flow:

Viv - you make me laugh! Can I chaperone their date? I've always wanted to go to NZ... Glad the MS has left you. That's something I'm grateful I've never had to contend with. And how fun to be shopping and getting the nursery ready! We still haven't done that yet - I think maybe after the anomaly screen at the end of April.

Titi - so sorry to hear you're feeling cruddy. I keep hearing that these annoying symptoms go away in the second trimester, but unfortunately I'm starting not to believe it. I'm still completely exhausted with pounding headaches every day. Whoever coined the phrase "joys of pregnancy" was full of crap. But - that being said - it's worth it for the end result. 

And as a fellow "east coaster", we both know that chill won't go away 'til June... :wacko: I tell ya, if I never saw snow again I'd be a happy person. I hate the snow, despise the cold, and am not truly happy 'til it hits the mid 80s. (I'm SO living in the wrong part of the country...) 

Codegirl - he's adorable!! Thanks for posting the pictures - keep 'em coming! (You, too, Rottpaw!)

MA - sorry that your appt. wasn't what you hoped. Was it that you didn't like the doctor, or you didn't like the diagnosis? As far as 3D scans - the place I go to doesn't offer them, either. You'd think they would, as they're one of the better places for prenatal care in the area. Oh well - there happens to be a place about 2 miles down the road from work that does them, and I absolutely plan on making an appointment. Not quite sure when, yet. Probably around 30 weeks, give or take.

Hello to Austin, Junebug, MissMuffett, Pablo, Svet, and anyone else I may have missed! :hi:

Hope everyone has a good day :flower:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!


Svet, glad you get to find out on the 12th! Sorry you are so busy at work, and hope things get less crazy. Glad you had a chance to catch up, good to hear from you!!

Titti, good to hear from you too!! I am sorry you are so tired. It does get better for some of us in the second tri although I am still tired and look foreward to weekends with longing. It's still snowing here too and yes flip flops!! We are going camping out in utah this weekend to escape the snnow. Should be in the 70s! I will bring my flip flops and think of you. 

MA, I am sorry the doc appt did not go as you had hoped. You keep saying how different this pregnancy is from the last, I hope that means in every way and all will work out. Many hugs as you must be so frustrated. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sunshine, I didn't realize not everyone had access to 3D. I know what you mean by the cold. Although I don't mind it that much, but here we ushually get lots of sunnshine ( over 300 days a year) along with the cold so not as bad. However this week has been grey all week and just plain yucky!!! Here's hoping for an early spring for all, flip flops all around!

AFM, just chillin. DH seems to hhave worked out issues with my mom so all is good. Can't wait to see the sun ( think i'm solar powered) . Happy Thursday!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

p.s. Junebug, are you still out there?? Hope all is well with you if you are just stalking.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning Everyone,

Rebekah - I am sorry that yesterday didn't go as you expected, but I agree with Pablo, this pregnancy is different and will work out. Just enjoy your pregnancy and let go and let God. 

Code - both your boys are beautiful! Thank you for sharing your photos!

Titi and Chris -you are more than welcome to come out to visit me. It finally stopped raining on Sunday and today the weather will be in the 90's. YAY. I have been able to break out my summer dresses that are all stretchy material and look cute with my ever growing bump!

Anna - go to Old Navy Maternity online they are having a sale on swimsuits. I believe the start at $14.95 (they had some cute tankinis as well!)

AFM - I have carpal tunnel in both hands and it is really bothersome at night, but there isn't much I can do about it. I have some wrist thingies that I have been wearing, but they only help minimally. Tomorrow I leave for the Bay area and go to my first baby shower. I am excited. It will also be my oldest nephews 18th birthday so I am glad I will be up there for that as he is like my own child. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing ok and remember it is almost the weekend!

Best,
Steph


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies!! Just a quick pop-in to say hello and that I hope you are all feeling good and having a good day!

Gotta say, I feel for you East coast gals... a lovely sunny, 82 in Austin... BUT, in no time we will be in the 100's, so.... :)

Have an ob appt this afternoon... Not expecting anything new, just a dreaded weigh-in, BP, etc... YAY, me and the "crew" are officially out of the 1st trimester, I think!! Go TEAM! :)


----------



## Tititimes2

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi ladies!! Just a quick pop-in to say hello and that I hope you are all feeling good and having a good day!
> 
> Gotta say, I feel for you East coast gals... a lovely sunny, 82 in Austin... BUT, in no time we will be in the 100's, so.... :)
> 
> Have an ob appt this afternoon... Not expecting anything new, just a dreaded weigh-in, BP, etc... YAY, me and the "crew" are officially out of the 1st trimester, I think!! Go TEAM! :)

I am soooo in awe of you carrying that "crew" of yours Austin. Yay for making it to the 2nd trimester! That is just incredible. And I am in awe of those temps. Boo for 30s+. Send me some 80s! :brat:


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry ladies I am only popping in at bizarre times like 4am feeding lol!

Congrats Austin I am SO happy all is still well with the four of you!


----------



## sunshine71

Just popping in to say a quick hello :hi:

Wow - 90 in SoCal, 82 in Austin! I need to move... We made it all the way above freezing today :dohh:

Welcome to the 2nd tri, Austin - here's to an uneventful three months! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. Better appointment today with the Dr. I origionally wanted. While I'm not a fan of the protocal for prevention, I have no choice but to trust her. She IS compassionate and she wanted to know what went on with the Dr. last friday who I don't like. She also appologized because today the scan tech did two scans. One on top REALLY quick. Try lightening quick! The other was vaginally and she wouldn't let us look at the baby more clearly that way...she only did the cervix length...at the end gave us only ONE pic and you can't see the baby at all.

I just started to cry. That scan, seeing our baby and the heartbeat helps to keep me calm. At a time I've been scared, those pictures help to create excitement and joy. I was looking forward to it.

So the Dr. actually had a meeting with the tech and told her that her attitude wasn't appreciated and that the reason we wanted a clearer picture was because we lost our last pregnancy and this was a way to find joy and excitement. 

I'm grateful we're actually scheduled for a gender scan in two weeks at another facility that we actually like. 

So while the picture isn't something that we can actually look at because it is so unclear, we're looking forward to the scan in two weeks. I can't wait to see my baby and see that he or she is growing well and doing good.:thumbup:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Vivienne said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies. Just been catching up on all the pages! Sounds like everyone is doing well apart from the nausea, throwing up, tiredness and fat comments!
> My MS is gone and I am working again, shopping, babysitting my niece and I am getting the nursery ready! Going for pale green with a wallpaper feature wall and animal decals. Have also purchased 20 or so reusuable nappies and my stepmother just came back from Sydney with Ralph Lauren baby shirts etc!! I am starting to enjoy this all a bit more even though I still haven't popped!
> 
> Happy early hump day!
> 
> Oh boy, your using cloth diapers then??
> 
> Ralf Lauren baby shirts. How ADORABLE!! You should take pics for us and share them with us. I LOVE hearing what your all doing to prepare for baby. I'm not really sure if my heart can take anymore cuteness in this thread. :lol: :happydance:
> 
> Is anyone getting a 3D or 4D elective?? I just found a place in Rochester that does them and I think I may pay to have it done Maybe around 23 wks. It'll be a milestone passage:thumbup:
> 
> Angela, I know your asleep right now, but just wondering how far along you were when you got your 3D??
> 
> Love to you all. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Combination cloth and disposable. Mostly disposable to start with when we are too sleep deprived to care about the envirnment etc and then cloth (I say cloth but they are a domed nappy with 2 pads and a throwaway liner) when he's a bit older and we are more in control!
Yeah as for Ralph Lauren, dear Lord my step mother is label mad! But she did also knit a bunch of tops and pants too.

I think you should go for a 4D as a celebration!


----------



## Vivienne

Tititimes2 said:


> pablo - sorry about the mama drama. I am sure they will work it all out. I think it's smart to stay out of the crazy - you are too busy making a human being! :haha:
> 
> svet - it really IS so hard to try to catch up sometimes! Glad all is well with you.
> 
> viv- glad your MS is gone. When exactly does that happen?!! I'm still trying to deal with it day to day.
> 
> MA- you are awfully quiet today. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> AFM- feeling a little crappy - tired and a bit more cramping and pulling down there today, which is making me very uncomfortable. Making dinner now while DH is working out. Gonna sit down when I am done and do absolutely NOTHING!!!! Can't wait for the work week to be over already. It is so hard to be as productive as I was before I was pregnant. I guess that is to be expected though.
> 
> We are expecting SNOW again. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? It is almost April 1st. I'm so done with the East Coast chill. Time for some sun and a big thaw. I wanna wear flip flops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: ladies

Hey Tititimes, not until about 16-17 weeks did I start to feel more like my old self again I'm afraid and I started bang on the 6 week mark. I could handle the vomiting at home but at work etc it just did my head in:cry:
But, you know what, as mad as it sounds, I actually almost got a little used to it and could plan life at home around it. Also remember 60% of women will get morning sickness, 20% will vomit regularly until 12-20 weeks, but only 2% (developed world) will have it for the whole 40 weeks. There is hope my dear!


----------



## Vivienne

Happy weekend to all!

Sunshine, we wanted to wait for the anomaly/gender to make sure all was well and the colour scheme required, before we got stuck into nursery (I still call it the spare room!) and shopping!

Hugs MA but glad you got a better outcome third time around!

Anna, seriously I have no real bump, just a little mound below my belly button, but then above my button I have a huge fat roll that has appeared :brat:, which apparently is my gut moving out of the way as baby is growing inwards!!!!! Soon he will turn and aim out they reckon but my uterus is backwards and needs to grow some more before it flips!!!!! I am odd! I am just sick of looking like I have the worlds biggest muffin top and I want the bumps to meet and become 'one'.
PS I'm glad your DH and mum have cooled it!

Yay for second Tri Austin!

:wave: to everyone
PS we are expecting a butt load of :rain: this Sunday so boo! Here comes Winter


----------



## AustinGurrl

Happy Saturday, girls! 
Titi - Sorry you are feeling crummy.... I was soooo tired at first and really didn't realize it was the pregnancy... just take it easy - don't look at it as doing nothing or not being productive (I, too, battle with that...) because you ARE doing something... Taking care of that baby!!! :) 

Viv - Glad to see you and that all is well! I LOL'd at your "muffin top" remark... I feel that way too, sometimes... Like, "come on, already... with the bump!" I got "round" all over and just barely, barely have a tummy bump... It will come!!!! 

AFM - Brunch with family in town & being lazy, lazy... on the couch with sleeping, snoring golden retriever and sleeping, snoring DH... :) Dinner plans with friends tonight - the "hightlights" of my week are CHOW TIMES!! 

Hope you all have a beautiful, relaxing weekend!
Charmaine


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies, 

I just got back from No. Cali. My 1st baby shower was wonderful. It was small about 8 of my friends, but it was so great. My SIL had ordered cupcakes that looking like minimouse ears and outfit. We also had cookies shaped like onesies that were pink with a little bear on them. It was so surreal that all the little outfits and baby stuff were for MY Child. 

Now for everything who is now in 2nd trimester...ENJOY IT!!!! cuz I am having a hard time of it in 3rd. The swelling is really starting to get to me and I pee like every 30 minutes. I also have carpal tunnel in both hands and cannot feel my fingers 80% of the time. I guess I am just tired of everything hurting and me being tired all the time...is it June yet!!!??

I am looking forward to my darling baby girl... so enough of me complaining.
I hope that everyone had a good weekend. I will be back on in the morning sometime.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, the baby shower sounds so cute. Did you take pics of everything? Sorry to hear about the aches and pains. I'm starting to notice some swelling. I had nausea again over the weekend. I had thought we were over it, but it's BAAAAAAAAAACK!!

On a positive note, I wrote in my latest journal entry about our family dinner party. We had a great time sharing with everyone through a game of charades. It's all starting to become more real for me.

All my inlaw hugged me, my mil just grabbed me and started bawling. My mom and dad aren't really emotional but shared a congrats before they left and had a great time. Then we shared with church via email and with our friends and family on facebook. Oh the emotional aspect of it all. I had NO IDEA how many people love and care for us. The responses we've been getting over facebook has just been overwhelming. Many of whom shared their sadness at the announcement of Jacksons death when my husband broke the news...SO many people who are rooting for us with this baby. It just made me cry tears of joy and REALLY understand the goodness and joy of the gift we've been given. 

I think it's even given me some focus and I'm starting to allow myself to bond with this baby and just be excited to hold him or her come October. 

Doug has tomorrow off too so I'll be on lurking a bit but we're going to spend some needed time together.

Hope you all enjoyed your weekend. love to you all! :hug:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies - I hope everyone had a good weekend!

MA - it sounds like you REALLY had a good weekend! I'm thrilled for you that everyone had such a great time and is being so supportive!

MissMuffet - June's getting closer every day! :) Geesh - you'd think with all that peeing, some of the swelling would go away! Soon, girlfriend, soon. Hang in there! And it sounds like your shower was a lot of fun - I envy you! It sounds like it was a really good time! 

Unfortunately for me, I've been adamant to the grandparents to be that I do NOT want a shower. My closest friends are scattered across the country, with only one in the same state as me. So I wouldn't be able to have a shower with my "girls." And I'm an only child from a VERY small family, so there wouldn't be any family members there, either (except my Mom - my parents are about an hour away). Which leaves my in-laws. And I don't like them. :wacko: Sitting through an afternoon with them would be absolute torture. I didn't have a bridal shower for the very same reasons. Sigh... the free stuff just wouldn't be worth it. :nope:

Viv - you're muffin top comment made me laugh! I feel the same way - I've got the flab around the middle, but no real bump. It's there, just not obviously so. I just look fat. Still. Grrrr... :growlmad:

On a good note - I had another u/s this morning. The hematoma has shrunk, everything looks great, and they confirmed that it still looks like a girl. Either that, or a boy with a miniscule winky... :dohh:

Have a great day, everyone! :flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all! 
MA - Sounds like you had a wonderful welcome for your announcement! So glad you got to enjoy that moment! 

Steph - Your shower sounds great! What sweet stuff!!!! I am *hoping* that someone wants to throw us a shower!! 

Sunshine/Chris - YAY!!! So glad that the hematoma is going away! Awesome news... 

Titi & others in "Cold" climates - Hang in there! Spring is coming!

Question for all you 2nd/3rd tri girls - Are you having crazy (like CRAZY) dreams? I have never dreamt like this in my life... Most are just odd/crazy, but some are really scary... I even woke up sobbing in the middle of the night on Sat... It is just the weirdest thing... 

Otherwise, all is good! I have joined the Austin MoM (moms of multiples) group that was recommended... They have an annual consignment sale, that is this coming weekend... We plan to go & check it out... I am still hesitant to buy anything. Just superstitious, I guess.... But hope to meet some Trip Moms & find out how in the world they maneuver about... I figure I will be homebound for 6 months or so... lol.

Is anyone else excited about the new Bravo show, "Pregnant in Heels" coming on this week????


----------



## svetayasofiya

Aww MA I am so happy for you that you made the announcement!!! :hugs: Of course so many people love you guys! You sound like really wonderful people. How many weeks are you now?? Sorry your nausea came back. Guess it's the price to pay huh? xo

Chris- Very good news to hear the hematoma has shrunk. :thumbup: That sucks you dislike your inlaws, but I totally understand all about the girlfriends being spread all over. I moved to Mtl 8 years ago by myself so I have a few good friends back at home in BC and my three best friends all migrated to Ontario but I'm all by myself here. I have new friends and some really awesome friends, but it's not the same that's for sure. xo

Austingurrl- that's awesome they have a group near you for parents with multiples. I'm sure you will be able to learn alot from them and get some much needed support. How are you feeling? Everyone should post a bump pic! I'll do it later to get the ball rolling. :)

I was really bummed out last night. We went to the inlaws for dinner and I ate too much so I wasn't feeling good. Then I stupidly had my DH take a bump pic of me when we got home because yesterday marked 20 weeks. Well, I was horrified at how fat I looked. :dohh: Really depressed me. Anyways, so today I had another doctor's appt. and I was all afraid she was going to give me a hard time about gaining weight and she said that I was right on track. Only put on 2-3 lbs since last time for a grand total of 15lbs. I guess that's good. I celebrated by eating some maple cream cookies :wacko: LOL I was telling her how I was having a problem with the whole body image thing and she was really funny. She said- honey, I hate to tell you this but you're only going to get bigger so you better get on board! :dohh: I love my doctor.


----------



## pablo797

morning all! Sorry to be MIA for a few days, will try and catch up as best I can . . . 

Sunshine, yeh for the hematoma being a bit smaller and hopefully on it's way out! So happy for you. 

Austin, I am sure someone will throw you a baby shower if there's anyone who needs one it's you! As for the dream thing mine have been out of control! TMI alert . . . A lot have been really crazy and really vivid sex dreams. Had one about Steven Tyler the other night and he is so not my type. I've read crazy dreams are pretty common in pregnancy. I know some can be scarry and l've had those too, remember the dog biscuit dream? Anyway, hope you get some sleep and have the good kind of dreams not the bad.

MA, so glad the weekend went good and that everyone was so supportive!! That's awesome and exactly what you deserve! 

Missmuffett, awesome baby shower!!! Sounds really fun!! Also sounds like you got some good stuf. What was ur favorite?? 

vivienne, ohhhh the dreaded muffin top, my old enemy who I have known for a long time now. Hope you straighten out and pop soon. In the mean time,those who know why are those who matter and I bet they think you look beautiful!!

Svet, I too have been freaking about weight gain, but went to doc yesterday and at 18 weeks the news was good. So I had a cookie AND a smoothie yesterday. My doc said I was fine as long as i'm eaing healthy then all is good. I just wish i'd pop already instead of looking fat. Think I'm close, but who knows. 

I'm with all you on the baby shower front. Only my situation is opposite. I've stayed here and all my girls have moved. I'm pretty sure no baby shower for me. Makes me kinda sad, but oh well. Does anyone feel the isolation of having all their best friends so far away? Sometimes that's the hardest part for me. Sorry, a little sappy missing my girls today I guess. 

AFM, like I said went to doc yesterday and heard heart beat again,baby J, as I am calling her, is healthy and strong. Have 20 week scan in two weeks and hope for more pictures. 

hope everyone is well!! also hope I didn't forget anyone. xx anna


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies. Just stopping in for a quick hello. I have to catch up too.

Speaking of showers, I on baby shower auto-pilot for my best friend's shower on 4/16. Things are crazy! Thank goodness I am getting help. 

Hope you all are doing ok today. Now I'm off again...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! Well...I had an interesting sunday evening. I told you all I was feeling nauseated on Sat. Well, 1am on Sunday and I started to violently throwing up while on the toilet with diarrhea. Afte an hour, my husband called the perinatal emergency line and we were told to go to the ER. The ER was HORRIBLE, we waited as I was violently throwing up and they refused to give me ANYTHING for the diarrhea. By the last hour in the ER, I had one last violent vomiting session and ended up with diarrhea all over my panties and all over the ER bed. I was in tears and just scared.

They ended up admitting me to labor and delivery where they found I had a GI issue and a bacteria infection causing the diarrhea. Most likely caused by someone who had a flu and transferred it to me. There are lots of kids in our family, so it could be one of them as they had stomach bugs recently.

I was on TONS of IV ringers which is similar to gatorade in an IV bag as well as normal saline, Flagyl through IV, protonix for acid because the violent vomiting caused a horrific agitation and then they found out I was low on Potassium and I had to have an IV bag and meds. It was HORRIFIC!!

The good news is to make sure the baby was alright I had a sonogram. They were thorough and literally spent an hour looking at the baby, and my colon as well as the cervix. They found something that could be of help for the cerclage issue. I have a septated or heart shaped uterus. That could be another cause of preterm loss so the perinatologist will be looking at it next week and determine to either stay on the protcol they've already decided OR give me the cerclage afterall.

At any rate, I just got home around 10pm, Doug and I went through the whole house with clorox wipes to disinfect stairwell railings, doorknobs, toilets, faucet fixtures, and anywhere the kids may have touched.

I had a couple issues with IV sites and my right arm is HUGE from where the IV needle started to slide out and the liquid from the bags poored through the skin. I have a pretty bad black and blue mark. 

I also have a bump on my left hand from that IV site. 

((sigh)) I'm glad it's all over, EXTATIC the baby is doing just fine and am looking forward to my own bed tonight.


Thank you all for the kind comments. We DID enjoy the family when we were with them but I'm looking forward to the recovery time this week just hanging with the dogs, my great husband who has been over the top with help, support and so much love for me. 

Love to you all!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - OMG... that sounds positively awful!!! Poor girl! SO glad that you are feeling a bit better and that the little one is alright... I know that must have been terrifying! 
Fingers crossed that you get some good rest and that the bug is out of your system!!:hug:


----------



## pablo797

Happy Hump Day!!

MA, wow scarry and aweful!! ERs are the worst!! So sorry you were so sick. I know I got sick one night from my flu shot and I know you don't like them, but are you reconsidering??? As for the heart shapped uterus I am AMAZED no one knew this sooner as it can cause infertility as well as other issues. I am glad you are seeing the specialist soon. Glad you feel better and lots of hugs. 

Austin, I was flipping through the channels last night and stumbeled across the "pregnant in high heels" show. Ok I feel better about my own neurosis. The couple with the baby name issue, the "power couple" are CRAZY!! Who cares that much what other people think? They must be really insecure in my book. Also loved all the name dropping he was doing. For real?? Anyway, did you watch it,if not this is all just babbel. 

AFM, must be something in the air cause I had horrible diarhea last night. Feel tons better today! I think I just ate too much. I can't over eat, not that you should ever over eat, but on the off chance I do, dire consequences. Hope everyone is having a good day!! Titti I forgot you yesterday, so glad you are doing well!! 

x anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there.

Slept last night and throughout most of the day. praising God for the rest but man do I have a headache and feel as though I've been hit by a truck! My sugars have been low, but nothing too bad. I've started eating cheerios, jello, lots of sugar free gatorade type stuff, chicken soup and activia to try and keep yeast infection away because they've continued me on flagyl for 14 days to keep the bacterial infection away.

As for the flu shot, it wouldn't matter now as it won't be needed through summer and I'll have the baby by October. I'm still not a fan of the flu shot. At any rate, the stomach issue I had wan't the flu, rather the bacteria that caused the diarrhea was quite prevelant in the gutt area and because it got so bad, it caused all the vomiting. I had no idea that could ever happen, but according to the medical staff it can. They couldn't believe "the idiots in the er" per them. That they were going to send me home saying I had the flu when it wasn't the flu at all. Gee I have issues with flippin bacteria!! Ticks me off to no end!!

Ah well, this week is all about resting so it's what I'm doing now. Thankful baby is doing well.


----------



## pablo797

MA so glad you and baby are feeling better. Get lots of rest!! Xxx anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies. I havent read any updates last two days, but wanted to fill u n on what is going on with me especially if i dont post for a few days. Yesterday i went to labor and delivery because i wasnt feeling as much movment as i had been. They put me on a moniter and gave me a button to count kicks. LO started kicking up a storm. They took my blood pressure and it was 164/112. Which is outrageously high. last monday it was 120/73. In a matter of a week it sky rocketed. My perinatologist came in and diagnosed me with severe preclampsia and said i would not be leaving the hospital until after i had delivered (that is thr only real cure). They put me on a magnesiun drip to relax my vessels so i woulfnt seizyre or have a stroke. They were concerned that within 48 hrs if my bp didnt go down they would deliver. 

My bp.has gone down significantly so they took me off the medicTion. Now it is a waiting game. Because of.the preeclampsia lo.hasnt grown as much the past week as she should. We r hoping i can get to 34 weeks befre i delivet (i want 36) but it is a day by day scenario. 

Lo will not.be going full term i am praying she stays in and i am stable until at least 1st or 2nd week of may

Please keep us in ur prayers. I know this doesnt sound great and it is definitely NOT how i wanted to spend my last 2 months, but it is true about thanking God notonly n good times but in bad. For it was only by.the grace of.God that i even came to.the hospital when i did. My next appt wasnt until.the 11th and who knows what.could have happened. So i am very thanlful to be in the hospital.

Oh update. Dr just came in and my protein in urine is +8 he said going an additional 2 weeks may he pushimg it


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh dear sweet girl. :hugs: Looks like we both have had a pretty crummy time with medical issues I got out of the hospital and you went in. I had hoped the issue with Preeclampsia wouldn't have been an issue for you so soon. As you said, God is good and your there because He directed you there. I'm sure that He will guide and direct the medical staff for the better interest of you and baby as our Great Physician.

The good news is the baby is past viability. While we'd rather the baby NOT come this early, there are so many things they can give the baby to mature the lungs and such that while it would be hard in the nicu, the good news is that the baby can be safe if she isn't doing well because of the pre eclampsia. Right now I'm praying that your eclampsia will start to calm itself and that God Himself would work out the protein levels so that you can gain a few more weeks for baby to grow. I also pray that God would calm your nerves and give you HIS overwhelming peace and strength each minute of each hour of each day and that when it is finally time that both YOU and baby will be happy and healthy in Jesus mighty name I pray...AMEN.

Love you dear friend and am rooting for you through this. I'm so sorry your going through this. I know it's not exactly what you had hoped for right now. :hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Steph - Just read your post and want you to know that I am praying for you and little one and hoping for the best!!! So glad you went in to the hospital! They say always trust that intuition... Stay strong, friend.... Please keep us updated when possible but know that you will be in my thoughts!!!
BIG HUGS!!


----------



## sunshine71

Steph - you and your little one are in my prayers... Austin is so right - never ignore your intuition, and I'm so glad you didn't. :flower:

Please post when you can - we're all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

MA- I am so sorry you had to go through that. Hope you are feeling better these last few days.


----------



## Tititimes2

Steph- glad they have the pre-eclampsia under control. I have lived with high BP for more than 10 yrs and it has been a huge issue in my TTC journey. Looks like theY found the right balance of meds for me so far. 

They can definitely control the high BP with medication while you are there at the hospital and it's good you are off your feet resting now - that should help too. I'm sending you good thoughts and hope they can keep that little one in for a bit longer. Feel better :)


----------



## pablo797

Steph, you are in my thoughts and prayers and I will echo everyone else in that I am so glad you went with that mama instinct. So glad you went to hospital!! Fingers crossed that baby makes it a far as she can!! 

kinda put things in perspective. Also enforces my need to get going on the nursery. I am 10 weeks 11 weeks behind you but don't want to wait til too late and leave it all up to DH. 

much love and thinking of you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Titi, I'm really starting to feel better today. Doug brought the tv upstairs to prepare for bedrest as there is only a couple more weeks until the 17P Injections. Also the fact that with the new news of the heart shaped uterus, we're unsure if they will actually cerclage or not. It feels odd to be in the bedroom like this, but whatever does the job. :lol: 

Thank you for the sweet comment :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Had to have an emergency csection. While ibwas doing better baby heart rate started to.become irregular and amniotic fluid low. Baby born today at 1210 pst 2.6lbs and 19 inches. Thanks for ur support. Both og us doing ok but not out of woods. Pls continue prayers


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, Oh dear sweetie. Congrats on the little one. I'm praying that God will give you peace, that He will continue to mature the lungs and keep baby well and also that you will start feeling better quickly. Please keep us posted when you can darlin. Let me know if there is anything you need. I know it's hard over the internet, but I can send you anything you may need if you need it. Even if it's a card to keep your spirits up dear friend!! Praising that you and the baby are well and holding on to God that He will continue to see you both through to a healthy and happy homecoming in Jesus name...AMEN!


----------



## pablo797

Steph,

So sorry but happy you and baby seem to be doing ok at this point. All my thoughts and prayers!!! much love and I agree with MA, whatever you need we can do, name it and give us your address and it's done. Tons of hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxx Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! :hi: 

I pm'd junebug awhile ago to make sure she's alright and just thought I'd share that I heard from her today. She's okay but things have been pretty busy over there with her job, childcare, etc. I shared with her that we all missed her presence and she's welcome here whenever she can get the time. :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine71

Steph - I'm with Rebekah & Anna - whatever you need. We're here.

You and the baby (and daddy!) are in my prayers - hang in there, my friend! :hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Prayers and good thoughts for you both, Steph!!! Know that we are all praying for a wonderful outcome for you and baby girl!! Take care of yourself, too.... 
Hugs!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh steph honey I justbsaw thisnnews. You are in our prayersand please keepmus posted as you are able. I was born at 27 weeks at 2 lbs 2 oz and I am here to tell about it. Keep the faith. God is watching over all of you! Hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just peeking in to see if Steph posted. Praying diligently for her and the baby but am confident that they will both be well and bonding to spite the earliness of all this. 

Angela, Good to see you dear! :hugs: Hoping your enjoying the time at home with the little guy.

Charmaine, hoping your getting the rest you need with those precious little babies! :hugs:

Love and :hug: to everyone else. It's kinda quiet in here and it's understandable.

I'm actually surfing the net looking at strollers. I LOVE the UK strollers and bummed they're too expensive to get here. I like the bumbleride but it seems to be ala carte. The Britax has a sale and looks okay. I wonder how it would do in alterrain areas though.:wacko: It's a quiet day here. I'm enjoying it with the Dogs.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Steph!!! congrats on the lil one! :hugs: You both are in my thoughts and prayers. BIG BIG hugs to you!!! Hope everything is going well. xox

MA- sorry you were so sick! Glad to hear it was nothing more serious. 

Everyone else seems to be doing well. :thumbup: Just a quickie post... doing laundry. I have such glamorous weekends ;) Gender scan on Tuesday!!!!!!! :happydance:

xoxo


----------



## AustinGurrl

Thinking about Steph and Baby.... Hope all is well!!!!
Chris - Excited to hear about your scan!
Rebekah - Thanks and glad to hear that it sounds like you are feeling better!!!
Hello to all you girls!!!! Hope everyone is enjoying the Spring and doing well!

AFM - Good weekend... Lots of work in our backyard and looks great!! I "supervised" and did some planting in pots.. nothing strenuous... DH and I had a "date" last night and went to see Tim McGraw in concert... Really enjoyed it... love my cowboys!! 

Today, relaxing watching the Masters and drinking a big ol' chocolate milkshake! (with protein powder tho, :growlmad: but okay)....

Tomorrow is our amnio day... I am a wee bit nervous, but really hopeful that all will be fine. I suspect the hard part will be the wait til the end of the week when we have results.... Praying for good, good news... AND bonus we will know gender!!! 

Hope you all have a relaxing and lovely Sunday...
Charmaine


----------



## pablo797

Happy Sunday,

Just checking in to see if Steph posted. 

Austin, good luck tomorrow! I agree the wait will be the hardest part. Is DH going with you??? Mine sat behind my head so he didn't see the needle. Hope all goes well. 

AFM, well I did it and bit the baby bullet and started buying some basic stuff. Got the car seat, some blankets, pacifiers, boppy, and a pregnancy pillow. My Labradore has decided that the pregnancy pillow makes the perfect nap spot and has already become quite attached to it. Also started cleaning out the spare room. MA, I didn't find the stroller I was looking for either. Babys R US carries most types but not mine. Good luck in your search. I'm off to check out consumer reports after this to look at pack and plays. Found one I liked but not sure if it's rated. 

It's snowing here again today, thank goodness I went to Denver yesterday and it was 70 degrees. 

Many hugs to all, Steph, still thinking of you and the little one. 

xxx Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hoping Steph and baby are doing well today.

Chris, can't wait to hear about the gender scan dear. Our anatomy scan is on Friday and I'm hoping we can find out what we're carrying though it's not likely this early. Maybe I'll have a pic to share this time with everyone. :thumbup:

Charmaine, praying for a peaceful procedure tomorrow. I know it's a hard process hunny but am confident all will be well as with most of the mommies on here. :hugs: Thank you, I AM starting to feel well. I still have nausea and I'm confused as to whether it's still MS issues or pertaining to the illness this past week. All is well though, at least I'm starting to feel myself again!! :happydance:

Anna, oh how fun! I have the pregnancy pillow from last time and I'm kinda glad because I've felt so bloated like a sumo wrestler and started having shortness of breath. With the pillow I was able to sleep on my side and roll my belly over the pillow and now I seem to be getting a position I can sleep with. 

What carseat did you end up getting?? Which stroller?? I plan to get two pack n plays. One for the bedroom for the first couple of months and the other for downstairs so I don't have to lug up and down the stairs AND it can be mobile if we decide to pack up and go somewhere. My sister in law swears that it was THE BEST thing she purchased for all 5 of her kids because she had the babies with her for a couple months while bf'ing and the option to change with a pack n play instead of buying a changing table. She said she never ended up using the changing table. 

I've been looking at a few items:
 Coccoro convertible car seat 

Uppa Baby Vista

Quinny

I REALLY love this one but with the carry cot, would be pricey. It's something I have to "think on"

Teutonia TLinx 

There's a sale on this one till the end of April, buy the stroller and either get the carrycot OR the infant car seat for FREE. It ends the end of the month but will start again in Sept.

Loved this Bumbleride and the suspension would be AWESOME for baby but ratings suggest it's hard to turn in aisles, elevators etc. without pushing forward and tilting. 

So here's where I am right now. :wacko: Charmaine, I can't IMAGINE looking for a stroller for triplets. :lol: 

What's everyone else looking at?!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend :flower:

Steph - still thinking of you and the little one!

Good luck with the amnio today, Austin - I'm sure you'll do fine! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it.

Sounds like you're going to need another pillow, Anna! Too cute :) I'm excited to do some shopping next month, but at the same time I'm a little worried about sticker shock... Did you get the car seat system thingie? Not sure what you call it, but I guess there's a base that's permanently in the car so you can just snap the carrier right in, and there's a stroller that the carrier can be snapped on to, too? I don't know - I start looking at all that stuff and get a headache... :wacko:

MA - glad to hear you're feeling better. It's never any fun to feel like crap, even if it's for a wonderful reason. 

Well, we took the Squirt for her first motorcycle ride this weekend. All I could picture was a little baby in utero wearing a tiny leather jacket & pink helmet... But she loved it. I could tell. A mother knows these things... :winkwink:

Junebug, Chris #1, Angela, Terri, Viv, Titi... Mornin'! :wave:

Have a great day, all!


----------



## codegirl

Good morning! Not a lot of time to catch up but just wanted to send some love and :hugs: your way!!


----------



## twinkle1975

:argh: Hey all - just wanted to say hi and let you know you're all still in my thoughts - am keeping up with your progresses! Steph - I'm keeping you in my prayers too xxxx


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, everyone- Hope you all are doing well today.

Been thinking about Steph and the baby and praying the little one is doing well.

austin - good luck on the amnio! Hope the waiting isnt too bad.

pablo - sounds like you had a lot of fun shopping. Good luck getting the pillow back from the furry one!

MA- glad you are feeling a bit better.

sunshine - glad you had fun on your ride!

code girl, twinkle - nice to hear from you ladies :flower:


AFM- some developments. My hypertension reared its ugly head since last Friday. My pressure was up significantly. Decided to stay home and try to see my OB. Was supposed to have the first appt on Wed evening but I was really concerned about my blood pressure being so high. So, got in to see the OB this afternoon and I am now on modified bedrest until further notice. I can go to the store and walk but I need to try to rest as much as possible. He wants to me to take it easy until they can get me to 12-13 weeks. I am about 9 and 1/2 today. They will be having a visiting nurse come to the house and check my pressures and help out a little. My doctor called the perinatologist right away and told them he wanted me to get in to see him tomorrow so I called them and have to go to the hospital to see him tomorrow morning and also have to get my blood work done again tomorrow. And, he has me starting 100 mg of the progesterone suppositories even though my progesterone has been above 40 for a few weeks. He wanted me to get used to the idea that I will likely spend part of my pregnancy in the hospital. I see him again Friday and probably every week. I have to take my pressure 3 x a day and depending on what it is take medicine. And more medicine at night. Whew. So, alot going on. 

The baby :baby: grew great notwithstanding all of this going on and the heartbeat and everything was looking really good. So I am willing to do whatever I have to to make sure our little one is happy and healthy. But I must admit, it is alot to take in. My OB says getting me to 35 and 1/2 weeks will equal success. I am praying now that my blood pressure will stay in check and that we can avoid problems with preeclampsia. 

I may be able to go back to work (only part-time) depending on how things go in the next few weeks. Guess we'll have to wait and see.

Hoping you all are having a good Monday!


----------



## pablo797

good monday evening all!!

MA, yes shopping was fun. Makes it all feel a little more real. We spent over 2hrs at Babies Are Us. Wow talk about over load. To answer your question we went with the Chicco Key Fit 30 for car seat. It's one of the sytems that has a base that tays in your car permanently. We ned to buy two more bases, one for my DH and one for my parents and they run $85 bucks!!! Bit of sticker shock there. We did not find a stroller I liked yet. Want to check out the Instep Run Around. Retails for around $120 and is very highly ranked by consumer reports. It's a jogger ut the store we were at didn't carry it so next time i'm down i'l take a look. As for pack and plays, %lve had the same advice from my friends that their the best. I liked the Carter's Play Bumble but reviews are that it isn't the easiest to pack up and I think we would travel with it often. Consumer reposts ranks the Chiccos the highest, but I hate all the pink. Trying to stay neutral with the colors. I know color is the last thing I should consider but what's a tom boy mom to do?? 

BTW, they had all their winter baby clothes on sale, and I mean really mared down and since all our babies are fall babies I suggest stocking up. We got fleece pants, jackets, sweaters etc. And I don't think anyhing was over $10. 

This will sound shallow, but best part of the day mom picked up the tab. And it was quite a tab!!!

Sunshine. Glad the girl got her first moto rife! That's how I felt taking my girl on her first snowmobile ride a few weeks ago!! 

Twinkle, so glad you came by. I hope you are well aand think of you, Happy Auntie and Future Mommy often. Any word from Heart Tree??

Codegierl, HI!

Titti,so sorry about the high blood pressure and bed rest. I hope everything comes down soon and ou can go back to normal. Glad you have appt with specialist but really hope you don't have to spend too much time in the hospital. That's a lot of information to take in at one time. Lots of hugs!!!

AFM, feeling good. Happy Monday!! ANNA


----------



## pablo797

twinkle, one more thing. . . Just checked the othher thread and saw Carol was back after her MC. Can you post a hi and hugs from me? I don't want to post anything as I don't want my ticker to upset her. She seems to be so fragil right now. Thanks a whole bunch!

xxx Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yeah, I've stopped posting over there as well because I think it's hard for them to see when they're all trying SO hard. So I thought I'd lurk and not post anymore for awhile though I DID post about Steph there since she was an origional member too.

Steph, I'm still thinking and praying for you and baby. I hope to see you on here sometime soon to update us on how well your both doing. I pray your THRIVING!!

Titi, Oh no hunny! Sounds like such an ordeal already. I've already started bed rest. Doug brought the tv up here, couple weeks we'll buy a refrigerator to store things and I already have compression socks I'm wearing to be sure I don't get clotting in my legs from the bedrest. Today I was actually able to go out with Doug for the first time in awhile and we walked in 76 degree weather. :happydance:

Anna, it's not shallow. My mom likes to bless us too. She just loves to give to people and this is their grandbaby so they're ALLOWED to splurge!

Doug looked at the Chicco today because it had the best ratings. I'm not a fan of the whole system. I just don't like the plastic wheels. They will not be good during apple and pumpkin fest nor on the trails around here. I can see us getting stuck already. I don't feel though that we should spend 800.00 on the one I like either. So I'm praying I can find something I like that's more wise with our money. So sad because I LOVE the Mutsy, but it's way above our budget in my opinion and even Jesus was born in a manger and rode a donkey, though I don't expect our child will have a donkey to ride on. :rofl: Just a thought to remind me that I don't always need the nicest things, baby needs whatever is safe and healthy for baby. Besides, they'll grow out of these things eventually. 

Chris, sounds like you had a great time riding. It was just BEAUTIFUL today. Oh, thought you'd get a kick outa this. I was talking to someone on a different board about strollers and she said, "Do you have a car over there"? Obviousely she things we're from New York City. I got a chuckle though being asked if we actually have a car. :rofl: We live between Syracuse and Wine Country so it's funny for people to comprehend that New York consists of cattle, loads of beautiful countryside with wineries galore and not just the city. 

Twinks!! :hugs: I was glad you popped in. I miss ya darlin and love ya very much!! Thanks for checking in with us!!

Terri miss you and Angela very much :hug: Peek in when you can dear friend!!


----------



## lynnb

Anna & Rebekah, please don't feel bad about posting in the TTC 1st 35+ thread, you ladies have been there & know what we're going through & I for one appreicate your words of wisdom. You also give me hope that I can have a baby one day. I can't speak for anyone else but I miss you posting & have to admit to lurking over here from time to time just to make sure you're all doing OK.:blush:


----------



## twinkle1975

pablo797 said:


> twinkle, one more thing. . . Just checked the othher thread and saw Carol was back after her MC. Can you post a hi and hugs from me? I don't want to post anything as I don't want my ticker to upset her. She seems to be so fragil right now. Thanks a whole bunch!
> 
> xxx Anna

Will do xx


Love to you all xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lynnb said:


> Anna & Rebekah, please don't feel bad about posting in the TTC 1st 35+ thread, you ladies have been there & know what we're going through & I for one appreicate your words of wisdom. You also give me hope that I can have a baby one day. I can't speak for anyone else but I miss you posting & have to admit to lurking over here from time to time just to make sure you're all doing OK.:blush:

Oh we LOVE lurkers and vistors:happydance::hugs::winkwink::flower::kiss:

I'm so glad we are all able to give you hope. It brings joy to my heart and I praise God for all our little gifts. I hope for MANY MANY more from the other board to come on over and graduate. It's a process and in Gods timing, but it happens. It's the patience that got me everytime. My time is much different than Gods sometimes:winkwink:.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! Just a very quick note on the car seat and stroller and pack n play front. We went with the chicco key fit 30 on the travel system plus got a snap n go stroller to have as well. Will eventually get a jogger too so we can walk our neighborhood, but liked the travel system and has worked great! Anna you can get the extra bases a little cheaper at target.

On thebpack n play we also got the chicco and love it! W got the red which is very cute if you don't want pink. I have loved all the chicco products so far. They do a great job.

Hugs to all and I will write a better update soon! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

morning all!!

First let me appologize for all the typos in last post. Typing from phone and something funky happened wher it wouldn't let me go back and fix anything. So sorry. 

Lynn and fellow lurkers thanks for that. I'm with MA in that I am so hoping for more graduates. I will pop in more often but maybe give it a little more time. It's a fine line between being supportive and making someone sad. I do lurk and know I am cheering every month for you all!!

MA, really liked the Chicco car seat but not the stroller. I'm with you, given where we live I look at all the strollers with little plastic whels and know from customers that come in that they DO NOT work in mud and snow. That's why I like the jogger I mentioned, it's car seat compatible, and a jogger and won't break the bank. But I haven't seen it yet, and I want one that will also accommodate a larger child as well. So we'll see. 

On another front, being from the west, as a kid I thought for a long time the east coast was just one megatropolis from main to florida. It wasn't until I was in NY for a wedding in my 20s that I realized there was more to the east coast than sky scrapers and the New Jersey Turnpike!!

Rottpaw. Thanks for chimming in! I did do some more research lat night after I posted and saw that Chicco has several other color options. I was under the impression they only had a couple, but there are lots! l I love the red one!! However, the green and brown goes better with our house so I may go that route. So glad for the input. Are you using it as your bassinett as well??? Any other advice is much appreciated! 

Titti, anxious to see how the doc appt goes today, fingers crossed and lots of hugs!

Steph, know I think of you daily. Many hugs that you are both doing really well. 

AFM, well yesterday I broke down and bought a few new bras. Went up a cup size and one size bigger round. I got tired of feeling like I was being squeezed to death at the end of the day. Also got some long tanks to wear under work shirts. 20 week scan is next Monday so excited for that. 

Austin, hope amnio went well!! MA when is ur scan again?? Today?

have a good tuesday! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Good afternoon everyone!!

I'm having a great time talking about the fun stuff to purchase with all of you. I'm going to try to get Doug to take me to a different baby store a couple hours away. He may not budge till the weekend though.

Anna, my scan is on Friday. My Doula was due today but she called and let me know she had a cold. I told her thank you for calling and to get well. There's NO WAY I'm letting ANYONE in the house sick after what I just got through. :lol: She called because of that reason though. She didn't want us to think she wouldn't come if we wanted her to but not only would I not want to be around the sickness but I also think that it's best for her to rest as well.

I'll be back on later tonight or tomorrow to post more. I hate to read and run because I want to respond to everyone, but when Dougs here, I just HAVE to get outa the house. Another couple weeks and I really WILL be on bedrest. :wacko:


Oh, did I mention the past few days I've had the nausea again?? I'm hoping it will go away. Not sure if the illness sparked it back up or what.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies!! 
Titi - Hang in there, girl! Sounds like you are having a tough time, but are in good hands. I have a co-worker who has similar HBP issues... she is pg with her first, too! She made it all the way through and is now on bedrest for the last 10 days.... they plan to induce her at 37 weeks, next Monday. Hope you aren't going crazy at home, but it will pass... I'll likely be joining you on the house arrest/bedrest... :dohh:

Anna - Sounds like you had fun shopping! Good for you!! 
The bra deal is no joke, girlfriend... I have gone up 2 band sizes and from a D to an F!!! I didn't know such existed!! lol.... I switch out immediately when I get home to a sports bra... so much more comfortable... think I will even start sleeping in them soon... In her book, Jenny McCarthy (LOVE her!) says she tried to weigh hers on a kitchen scale... I may try that... :rofl:

MA - Sorry you just can't catch a break with the nausea! Dang it! Glad you are resting, though! 

Chris #1, Chris #2, Viv, Angela, Code - Hi girls!! 

AFM - The amnio went well... we won't know the FINAL results until next week, but went ahead and asked for the rush on what the peri called "the big 5" and gender... Expecting that call tomorrow afternoon!!! Am really hopeful and feel that all is okay, but will feel SOOOO much better to have that confirmation.... AND I am ready to start getting ready!!

We have done research on carseats... its pretty easy, only ONE company that I can find makes a triple stroller system... Peg Perego... You buy the stroller base, that comes with bigger (regular?) seats... they snap out and you can snap in the infant car carrier seats... We have pretty much decided that's what we want... BAD news? Stroller base is $1000 and each carseat is $250... yikes.. they kinda get you when you have limited options. :dohh: 
And it only comes in one color. "Java" - whatever that is... 

Some have suggested using a double and a single, but I don't like the idea of not being able to motivate on my own (or DH, for that matter). 

And we have come to terms with the fact that we need a Suburban... so my current car is our next item on the block... When we travel, we go mostly by car and always take the dogs... 2 adults, 2-75 lb dogs, and 3 babies... ?? Suburban it is... :)

Hoping for good news tomorrow and that all of you have a good day!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Want to know which team we're on? :happydance:


Spoiler
:pink:





*Will update properly later.... xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Want to know which team we're on? :happydance:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> :pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Will update properly later.... xo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::kiss: Another girl in the bunch. Woohoo!! Can't wait to hear the details and what DH thinks. Have you come up with names yet??

Charmaine, We went a couple hours away today to check out a butt load of strollers. I am SO disappointed with many of the strollers. They all seem to have plastic wheels with no treads. The ones that DO are over 600.00 and the one I actually LIKE will come to over 800.00 if we buy the bassinet. :cry: I'm with you on the carseat. I think I like the peg pergo because it fits baby snuggly. EVERYTHING seems SO EXPENSIVE!! I can't imagine buying for triplets at the moment. :wacko: I saw two other triplet strollers that were rated HIGH, but they seem to be the type that doesn't fold down and is very heavy and hard to lug around. 

I DID find a diamond in the rough today. 

Talk about being at the right place at the right time...Today we drove two hours to a Buy Buy Baby and saw a baby second hand store with lightly used clothes and other items. I found an Ergo and snatched it up for get this, 25.00 I have to get the infant insert as well as the extension for my waist but holy Cats!! ((faint)) We saved almost a hundred dollars. 

I found it interesting that we found that little diamond in the rough after talking about it with you all awhile back. It's a nice brown color and Doug would wear this as well. I still can't get over the deal!! 

Charmaine, looking forward to your announcement tomorrow when you find out who's in there.


----------



## Vivienne

Hi ladies,
Sorry I have been out of touch for so long, have pretty much got a full time job.
Oh Rebekah, holy crap, literally, what a horrible time for you :cry:
Steph I have everything crossed for your family and sending every prayer your way:hugs:
AFM Looking chubby but can still pass for not pregnant and still wear my regular clothes.
Have bought all bedroom furniture now and we are picking out wallpaper and paint colours.
My father and step mother bought us a pram and carry cot last weekend $1100 dollars eek!
We just have to buy the matching carseat and base.
It's a mountain buggy suitable for offroad and hill running (as if!) but hubby wanted it "just in case" he felt like running :dohh:

Love to all, have to run again.
PS After feeling like crap for so long, I could feel less pregnant right now!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Vivienne! :hi: We've missed ya :hugs:

You'll have to take pics and share with us the nursery and the new stroller. I'm having a tough time finding a stroller. Doug and I went out today and the ones I want are expensive and I loathe the others. :wacko: I just think with what we plan to do that with snow and the terraine around here we'll need a nice wheel system. Sadly not many here carry that. I've been so envious of the various models and makes you have over there as well. It'd cost WAY too much to ship from where you are let alone from the UK. 

So far my deal I got today was pretty awesome with the baby wearer. In fact, I opened the package and it's online for 136.00 AND it already had the infant insert with it which is another 25.00. So I bought the whole thing for only 25.oo. The only thing I'll actually need is an 8.00 waist extension. :happydance: That was a find I was willing to buy early. 

I'm glad I started this looking business with strollers and carseats now because there's SO MUCH to think about and honestly I'm having a tough time choosing.

So glad you came by. It's good to hear from all our girls. :hug: Your all missed when your not on but we know absense makes the heart grow fonder so your all always welcomed here whenever you get the time. 

I've seemed to have met so many women through our thread and you've all become such lovely friends though we haven't met.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I saw this item and thought it is pretty neat, but I'm not sure it would cause more worry than anything. What do you think?? *Angelcare Sensor and Monitor*


----------



## pablo797

hello ladies and happy wednesday morning!!

MA, i'm confuse by this device. Is it for monitoring if the baby is breathing? If not and baby is sleeping then no movement is good right? I think it would depend on how sensitive it is. Check out the reviews on it from other moms, most web sites have this, if not babies Are us and amazon both do. I find these reviews from real moms that use the product are most helpful. So sorry the nausea is back hope you feel better soon. Score on the second hand stuff!! We are getting lots of hand me downs and it rocks!! I think getting as much stuff as possible second hand is great! Just beware there is some stuff they say not to buy second hand, but maybe their just trying to get you to buy more stuff. Who knows. Good luck on friday!!

Austin, from a D to an F??!! Holy cow i've gone from a B to a C and feel huge. Just wait til ur milk comes in! So glad the amnio went well. Did they have to stick you three times? As for new car yep, it sound like a necessary evil, but a good one too. Think of all those soccer games you'll be toting kids to. 

Svet (chris). Yeh team pink!!! How are you doing and feeling??

vivienne, so good to hear from you! Glad everything is coming together so well for you. Nursery sounds like it's almost done. Thank goodness for parents and in-laws that want to foot the bill for some stuff. Also glad you are feeling better. 

AFM, started my day with a great hike with a girl friend I haven't seen all winter. Our dogs are the same age so hikes with her are fun and get the pups tired. It felt so good to be outside in the fresh air that I really feel for those of you girls on bed rest. Also i'm officially starting to "pop". A bump is there no doubt about it. 

sunshine, hi!

happy hump day! Anna


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls how is everyone on the graduates? :))) U seem to have abondened us lately no droppers from ur side. What's up?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> hello ladies and happy wednesday morning!!
> 
> MA, i'm confuse by this device. Is it for monitoring if the baby is breathing? If not and baby is sleeping then no movement is good right? I think it would depend on how sensitive it is. Check out the reviews on it from other moms, most web sites have this, if not babies Are us and amazon both do. I find these reviews from real moms that use the product are most helpful. So sorry the nausea is back hope you feel better soon. Score on the second hand stuff!! We are getting lots of hand me downs and it rocks!! I think getting as much stuff as possible second hand is great! Just beware there is some stuff they say not to buy second hand, but maybe their just trying to get you to buy more stuff. Who knows. Good luck on friday!!
> 
> Austin, from a D to an F??!! Holy cow i've gone from a B to a C and feel huge. Just wait til ur milk comes in! So glad the amnio went well. Did they have to stick you three times? As for new car yep, it sound like a necessary evil, but a good one too. Think of all those soccer games you'll be toting kids to.
> 
> Svet (chris). Yeh team pink!!! How are you doing and feeling??
> 
> vivienne, so good to hear from you! Glad everything is coming together so well for you. Nursery sounds like it's almost done. Thank goodness for parents and in-laws that want to foot the bill for some stuff. Also glad you are feeling better.
> 
> AFM, started my day with a great hike with a girl friend I haven't seen all winter. Our dogs are the same age so hikes with her are fun and get the pups tired. It felt so good to be outside in the fresh air that I really feel for those of you girls on bed rest. Also i'm officially starting to "pop". A bump is there no doubt about it.
> 
> sunshine, hi!
> 
> happy hump day! Anna

Anna, the hike sounded SO awesome. The weather was nice the last two days and is now a weeks worth of rain starting today. I was able to get out and walk with the dogs and hubby the past two days and it felt SO good!:happydance:

I checked out the ratings on the walmart site and they all seem to LOVE it. Basically it's both a regular monitor AND it also monitors breathing in case of SIDS. I too was wondering how often baby moves while sleeping and whether the monitor would constantly go off. I wasn't sure if it was worth buying because it would worry a mommy more, or if it was really worth buying.:shrug: Another thing that it said in the ratings was that when the babies get older, The alarm will go off if they try to get out of bed. Our friend had a zipper top for the crib during that stage though which kept her girls in so they wouldn't get out of the bed.


----------



## rottpaw

He MA just a thought on the monitor... My neighbor used one like thatnwith her twins and said it made her nuts because they would scoot themelves off the pad and scare her unnecessarily. Just a thought. We are using the video monitor by summer which we have liked so far in case that is helpful. 

Hugs girls and Hi to all! will try to post some more product reviews as I am able. It is so fun to see what everyone is looking at for products! I remember the stage of picking everything out and the time flies by!


----------



## Vivienne

Hubby's made a baby monitor and camera (nanny cam) set up out of my old laptop. He's such a whizz with computers and software (well it is his job!) I think he made it to spy on me!!!! Nah haha.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls!!!
It's a happy, joyful morning in our household... The preliminary results from all the amnios came in yesterday afternoon, all with good results... we are so very thankful. AND......

IT'S A GIRL!
IT'S A GIRL!
IT'S A GIRL!

We are still quite overwhelmed by that news, honestly... I was quite convinced that we would have a "variety pack", but DH said from the beginning that his first thought was, "three girls!".....

It sure seems like pink is the prevailing Team Color on this board... :)

Thank you all for your wishes and good thoughts on our amnio procedures! And yes, Anna, they are all in separate sacs, so did three separate draws from each... putting in dye after to make sure they didn't get the same one twice. The final results are in next week and we will continue to say our prayers, but are told this is a very good indicator of no chromosomal abnormalities...

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
hugs to all,
Charmaine


----------



## pablo797

Morning All!

Austin, wow three girls!! Congrads on the news and the good amnio results. My preliminary results (the FSH), we're totally backed up by the follow up results. It's such good new for you and I am so excited for you!! 

MA, I have never heard of a zipper top for a crib to keep baby in, how interesting. Good luck on scan on friday.

Rottpaw, glad you stopped by and gave your two cents. We haven't even started looking at monitors yet. So much other stuff to think about. How are you doing? Is everything coming naturally? I am terrified of getting the baby home and not knowing what to do.

Vivienne, I love that your DH is that technical. Mine screams like a two year old when the internet goes down. Needless to say I am the IT part of our partnership. 

Sunshine, haven't heard from you in a couple of days, how are you? 

Missmuffett we are still here and hope no news is good news and you and baby and doing well.

AFM, It's thursday, cold and snowing. It's this time of year when it's spring everywhere else and still winter here that living in a ski town sucks. Good news,we're going camping again this weekend and the weather should be beautiful. 

have a good day!! Anna


----------



## codegirl

Good morning!

Austin - so exciting!!! I feel like I might have to try one more time for the elusive girl... watch, I'll end up with 3 boys :haha:

Sorry I didn't catch up with everything and everyone. I hope you are all doing well.

Here little e is growing up fast. this morning he's actually laying on the floor "playing" and with Big E at daycare it's a nice quiet moment in my life. Of course, it's SNOWING like crazy so I'm glad I have no car and can't go anywhere today (and don't have a toddler to enterain).

yesterday was my first outing with both boys without anyone with me. We went to the library where they have a drop in program called "Sing, Sign, Laugh and Learn". I went to it with Big E when I was on mat leave last time but the program really has improved. Big E was SO good! I love taking him out and about, of course, he can be a terror to get ready but once we are in public he's an angel.

Now if I could just get little e sleep under control life would be perfect :thumbup:

I hope you all have great days!!!!

:hug:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi ladies! :hi:

Things have been a little busy at work, so I haven't had the time to post... they're actually making me WORK at work! The nerve! :nope:

I have been stopping in quickly, though, to read up on everyone - it sounds like everyone's doing pretty good. Thinking of Steph and hoping all's well...

Chris #1:
Congrats! :pink:

Austin...
Congrats! :pink:
Congrats! :pink:
Congrats! :pink:

Now Viv's LO is going to have a whole bunch of little girls to date! :winkwink: We'll all have to make a group trip to NZ and have our own little version of The Dating Game. 

MA - good luck with your scan tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the results. :thumbup:

Titi, sorry about the tough time you're going through, but at least the little one's doing well! :flower:

I was glad to read that they're okay with us posting on the original TTC #1 thread - I was feeling a little funny about that, too. I do think of them often, and pray we'll see each and every one over here soon.

Sorry if I've missed any news - I'll have to go back and re-read a little more thoroughly... :blush: 

Well, it's back to work for me... :growlmad:

Have a good day, girls! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies :hi:

Terri, it's great to see you and hear about how the boys are doing. Sounds like real bonding time and it blesses my heart to hear.

Angela. I had wondered the same thing. I'd go :wacko: with every alarm going off. I may look into your monitor system and see what we think. That was what we were thinking of going with but when I found that Sids one, I wondered how many mommies were actually going that direction. 

Steph, I'm still thinking and praying for both you and baby. Praying we hear from you at some point and that you both continue to do well and bond together. Miss you very much!!

Anna, Oh the snow. I feel for ya. We FINALLY have nice days now. It's sunny today but we're getting a weeks worth of rain so we still have some cloudy weather.

Charmaine...Oh my goodness 3 girls!! Congrats. Wow! :wacko: Doug and I are surrounded by several sets of twins that are girls and it's fun to watch their personalities. You have the one that's passive and the one that's the instigator who gets the passive one in trouble. :lol: I can't imagine what 3 will be like but I will imagine you'll both have your hands full. :rofl: I have some STORIES. I find my sister in law, cousin and friend all have found that when they get to the stage that they're getting into everything and there are mishaps, they take pictures FIRST to document and allow themselves to calm down and THEN laugh it all off. One of the sets took to the kitchen while dad was "supposed" to watch them and ended up taking all the flour, sugar and butter and scattering it all over the kitchen and they're playroom. Took HOURS to clean and I can't imagine how they were able to document with video without being frustrated but they said you have to just laugh or you'll go crazy. :lol:

There's so many girls here I hope to have a boy! Lots of girls to date later on. We'll raise him well, like a gentleman and give him the tools to make a living and save his money so he can support his future wife and love her unconditionally. Of course centered in Christ. :thumbup: 

AFM: As you know, anatomy scan tomorrow I pray we can see the baby nicely and have a nice picture to finally share with everyone. Oh it would be so nice to know what the baby is, I know it may be too early but I've seen where people have found it between wks 14-16 so I'd LOVE to know already.

On another fun note, my husband has decided to soley take over the garden duties this year. Today I caught him prepping one of our raised beds and newpapering the other two larger raised beds. It looked like one big invitation for the ferral cats to think it was a big litter box so I had him cover it with a tarp until this weekend when he plans to fill it and put the fence around it.

I'm SO excited. So far we're planting corn, pole beans, winter squash, rainbow swiss chard, spinach, carrots, onions, roma tomatoes, brandywine tomatoes, sweet 100's which are cherry tomatoes and Romaine lettuce. We'll see if we have room for more but I think that may be it this time around. Once he gets the fencing up we'll have three feet inside each side and I'll plant some wildflowers around the inside of the fencing not just to look pretty but to keep pests away.

Our landlord is finishing the trim outside our house and is adding a new roof on this week. I'm PRAYING he will soon build our deck so we can put a grill out there and I can actually sit outside for some time. We have the beautiful front porch that I sit with the dogs in right now, but I'd LOVE to have the deck. Especially for the fireworks display come summer!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Morning All!
> 
> MA, I have never heard of a zipper top for a crib to keep baby in, how interesting. Good luck on scan on friday.
> 
> have a good day!! Anna

Yes, it's a safety crib tent and it's supposed to keep toddlers from jumping out of bed while mom and dad are asleep. It works well with my friends twins who like to get up and run around early in the morning. My friends feared the kids would find a way to unlock the door and find they're way outside so they had to take some safety measures.:winkwink:Cozy Crib Tent


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi everyone, 

First off I want to truly thank each and everyone of you for your kind words and prayers. It has meant so much to me! I wanted to give you all an update. I was supposed to have been discharged from the hospital on Monday, however on Sunday I had way too many people visiting and stopping by and asking questions about how iw as doing an how the baby was doing that unfortunately, my blood pressure spiked and they refused to release me (with good reason). I had so many nurses telling me "RELAX" when they came to take my bp. Well I don't know about you, but people telling me to relax especially when I am laying around in a bed and doing nothing, did not have the desired effect. In fact it probably made me more agigated! LOL. My Dr. increased my BP medicine and added another BP pill, but I had to have my BP stable for 24 hours before they would release me. After that I cut off all visitors and wasn't even taking any phone calls. I think I was depressed for like a day as well. 

I was released yesterday, but it was bitter sweet. i was extremely glad that i was able to go home and sleep in my own bed (by the way, when you all do deliver you will NOT get any sleep at the hospital due to the nurses coming in all the darn time to check on ya!). But having to leave my daughter was extremely hard. I got home and broke down. Luckily both my mom and my hubby were with me. My mom has been with me since I had the c-section and I am extremely sad that she will be leaving on Sunday, but at least she will be back when the baby comes home. I think having her here has also taking some of the weight off my husband because he doesn't have to do it "all". 

Good news - baby is doing really well. Her lungs are getting stronger everyday. She is a week old today - though for me it feels like I had her a month ago (I wish it were a month already - I am so ready for end of MAY!). Though she is doing well, continued prayers are welcome. Her being in NICU is the best place for her at the moment, but it still makes me sad everytime I have to come home and leave her there. Mommy guilt has already started . Oh by the way, we named her Katelyn Hope. 

Now for the funny - PUMPING HURTS LIKE HELL!!!!!!!! Kaiser is very very PRO Breastfeeding. Everyday in the hospital I had lactation reps coming to my room to make sure i was pumping and understood what to do and to answer any breastfeeding questions. They providing me with a pump and bottles, etc for me to use in the hospital. The setting I was using was specifically for premies. Sorry of this is TMI - I would get a few drops here and there, but not really anything to brag about. 

They asked if I had a pump at home. Well since I only had 1 of my 3 showers, a pump had not been purchased yet. Fortunately, my insurance covered the costs of a "loaner" breast pump that I am using at home. Ok - this pump is a LOT more powerful than the one in the hospital. there is a standard setting and then 3 above and 3 below. I have it on the lowest possible setting cuz OOOOOOWWWW! However, i am getting a lot more colostrum than I did when I was in the hospital. I have to say I was always going to breastfeed, but I was kinda on the fence about doing it only or supplementing with forumla. Because breastfeeding is like the ONLY thing I can actively do for my baby, i am doing it with gusto! Yeah it hurts and is uncomfortable, but it is the best thing for her at the moment and I am happy to be in pain if it is good for her. 

Well that is the update for now. It is still very surreal for me that I have 1. given birth 2. have a child 3. she is still in the hospital and not home with me. I try to stay positive, but it is hard sometimes not to be sad that she isn't with me. I get blue every now and then and am glad my mommy is here with me . Again, thank you so much for your prayers and your words. I will continue to pray that your pregnancies are uneventful. But please, if you do start to have swelling go in and have them do a urine test to make sure everything is OK. 

I will probably pop back on in the next day or so. 

LOVE YOU ALL, 

Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph,

:cry: :cry::cry: I've had two prayers answered today. Boy is God good!!! I've been waiting and hoping. I just knew in my heart that your baby was born after the viability date and although the road is a bit rough, she would not only make it, but with flying colors like her mommy! :hugs:

We'll be waiting for her to come home and see pics of mom and baby together as we dote on your beautiful little girl. I LOVE her name. :cry: HOPE especially. It's Gods defining moment of HOPE!!

As for the bf'ing. I'm laughing. I can imagine what I'll feel like. I've heard putting a cold cabbage leaf on each nipple helps the pain. Try it. I've also heard that one bottle of beer a day produces more milk. I'm not sure with a preemie though if that would be safe so you'll have to ask before actually doing it since your babies immune system is already compromised. But the cabbage or Utter cream should help a great deal!!

I'd imagine your going through ALOT of emotions. I too am glad mom is there with you. Also, you may think about seeing a counselor to talk through the emotions if only for one day. It sure helps when there's SO MUCH going on that you find your emotions are spinning. They can sometimes give you some coping mechanisms to help through the blue moments. Of course you have all of us here as well to listen.

You have NO IDEA what a blessed post this is to me knowing both you and Katelyn Hope are thriving. May God continue to bless you and your little one as you thrive and grow.

Love to you. :hug:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Just wanted to pop in and say, "YAY!!!! STEPH!!!!" I second MA's cheer for answered prayers!! SOOO glad you're doing well, as is sweet Katelyn Hope (beautiful name!!!).... 

I can only imagine what having her in the NICU is like.... It is something I am trying to prepare for, but not sure if that is possible... Advice, I received from a triplet mom whose babies were in NICU for 2 mos - Take advantage of that time you get at home to rest... your sweet little one is in the BEST possible hands right now and you need this time to prepare your mind, body and home for her.... 

Good luck on bf'ing.... I personally, am TERRIFIED of it... I also will likely be in your shoes and pumping while in NICU... I welcome all advice you have! For instance, I would have thought that the hosp pump would have been by far the most powerful... hmmm... I would love to know the brand, etc. of the one that is working for you!!! Best of luck, sweetheart.... Know we are all here rooting for you & Katelyn!!!
BIG HUGS!!!
Charmaine


----------



## pablo797

Steph, I will echo MA and Austin . . . YEHHHH!!! SO good to hear from you and SO glad you and Katelyn Hope ( love the name too) are doing so well. I can't imagine how hard it is to leave her at the hospital, but as others have said it's the best thing for her right now until she gets strong enough to come home and be with mom. I am glad your mom is there and brings you comfort. I can't stop smiling I am so happy for you. How much time do you get to spend with her in a given day?? 

Codegrl, sorry you are sleep deprived. Sounds like big E is being a great big brother. 

MA, ahh gardens. Wish we lived someplace that you could grow stuff. Good luck with scan today!

Sunshine, glad you stopped in!! 

have a good weekend everyone, anna


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Almost Weekend, everyone! :happydance:

Steph - so happy you and baby are doing okay! It must be so hard not to be able to bring her home just yet, but like everyone's already said - she's in the best of care right now. She'll be home before you know it. And in the meantime... yikes on the BFing!! Like Austin, I too am terrified of it. I give you all the credit in the world for pushing through. 

And her name is absolutely beautiful! As a matter of fact, her first name is on my own list of possible names. And I love Hope as her middle name - it fits perfectly. :flow:

MA - how'd the scan go? How far along are you again? (I know you're due in early Oct, but I'm too lazy to count...) :dohh: I'm guessing you must be about 15 weeks or so? They first told me it looked like a girl at 14 weeks, then checked again about a week and a half after that and confirmed. But I'm stilll not buying anything pink until after my anomaly screen on 4/25. At that point, I'll be either 18w 4d, or exactly 19 weeks along - depending on which scan I go by. Much easier to determine gender with a fair degree of accuracy by then. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. :hi:

Small rant and then I'll move on...

I hate the perinatal office I go to!! Sadly there is no other that is nearby and the one two hours away just agrees with the protocal this office has given. Second time I've had a visit that last 3 hours long with much of it waiting. THEN for the second time I've been disappointed by the fact that the origional Dr. I said I'd allow work with me wasn't there. Instead I got the midwife. She's better than some in that office, but sorry, with the major issues I have, I don't trust her feedback as last pregnancy the nursing staff totally ignored the issue of bacterial vaginosis until it was too late as did they ignore the lost mucus plug. 

Would you believe the lady that takes my bloodpressure was a total jerk?? I told her that I needed the small cuff per chart and she told me to "calm down". When she put the origional cuff on it was loose and gave me a bad reading. When asking her to try again she told me to calm down again. I wanted to hit this old bat!! Are you kidding?? I've been waiting for 3 hours out in the waiting room, I also KNOW my body. You only know whats on my chart dear!!!

I'm known by the nurses as a B*#ch. Sadly because I'm trying to be proactive and won't allow any mess ups this go around. I heard them out in the hallway say to each other, "she refuses to have the speculum exam". Pickle pusses!! Of COURSE I refuse it. I'm not giving any reason for my cervix to dialate. If you need a swab test, get your gloves on, part the lips and go on in, but absolutely NO SPECULUM test!!

Anyways, my husband ended up calling in late for the second time and when we got home while my husband was racing to dress for work I had forgotten that I put soda in the freezer for a dinner guest yesterday. Since I don't drink soda I forgot about it. We got home and the whole thing exploaded in our freezing busting the door wide open. :wacko: What a DAY!!! :rofl: I'm laughing at the last part because it was honestly funny, though it was really at a time we were in a hurry. 

Got a pic of the baby today, heartbeat is great and I'm just praying for the next 26 wks to go buy without a hitch. :thumbup: No gender though yet as baby is head down at the moment so it made pics a bit harder. We did get a cute pic of the baby's hand and I keep thinking it's his or her way of saying "mom, I'm okay, everything is going to be alright with me". It just warms my heart!!

My cervical length went from 39 to 37. It has me slightly on edge as I'm not sure if this is a normal change or if this is a step toward incompetant cervix. :wacko: I start the 17P injections in two weeks and they put them on order this week. 

These may be HUGE because I can't get photobucket to work today to resize.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0038.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0039.jpg


----------



## codegirl

If you guys are interested, here are some shots from a photoshoot on the 6th

Eric Shots


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, so out of the loop I won't try to catch up but Steph I've read this page. HUGS to you my dear, I don't know what happened but in the end your baby and you are doing great so that's what counts! Pumping does get easier, your nipples just need to toughen up a bit. Make sure that the flanges are the right size for you though, my friend damaged her nipples permanently because the hospital gave her flanges that were too small...

Started my parenting journal on BnB: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...renting-journey-beautiful-zoelle-ttc-2-a.html

MA, gorgeous photos of your little one!!!

Sorry, been sick for over a week and need to get to bed now. Hugs everyone!


----------



## AustinGurrl

good morning, everyone! Hope you all had a restful weekend!

Great pics, MA - how far are you now? that's awesome! Quick question for ya - you reference a cervix length of 39-37... when I went in they told me mine was 5.5 cm.... just wondering what reference to which you refer... Interested as I am at-risk for cerv shortening, etc... 

Code - Precious pics!
June - NICE to see you again!!!

AFM - Had a trip to the in-laws this weekend... quick trip, but the 3 hour car ride there & back was not too bad, but not great... Had a lovely visit with family and there is so much talk of showers, showers, showers... all of which is GREAT, but a bit overwhelming... They are talking June, so I can travel down. Fine by me, but I guess I still worry about "jinxing" things by doing it so soon... Realistically, I know that "normal" shower time of month before is simply not feasible, but still... Will prob just go with it. :)

Little vent/Question for you all - Now that I am not likely to continue working for at least 2 years or so, DH and I are having hard discussions re:finances. Is anyone else going through this? For me, financial stress is just about the only thing other than work stress that gets me down.... I have tried to curtail spending, but it is hard and we haven't even begun to buy for babies yet... (insert a, "YAy for showers!" here). It is just tough as I want the house, etc., to be "done" before we start on baby stuff...

Otherwise, thankful to be feeling good this morning.... :)


----------



## AustinGurrl

Sheesh.... may have just answered my own question. My horoscope for today:

_April 18, 2011
Gemini (5/21-6/21)

Social plans are gaining some fierce momentum in your life right now -- but are they becoming too elaborate too soon? The social butterfly in you might be eager for more activities, but it also needs rest if it's going to make it for the long haul -- so keep that in mind. You need to balance your fun with your responsibilities. You can step out of the planning role whenever you want to. Things are in good hands and will go along just fine without you. _.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Sheesh.... may have just answered my own question. My horoscope for today:
> 
> _April 18, 2011
> Gemini (5/21-6/21)
> 
> Social plans are gaining some fierce momentum in your life right now -- but are they becoming too elaborate too soon? The social butterfly in you might be eager for more activities, but it also needs rest if it's going to make it for the long haul -- so keep that in mind. You need to balance your fun with your responsibilities. You can step out of the planning role whenever you want to. Things are in good hands and will go along just fine without you. _.

:thumbup:

As for the difference in measurements, my measurements are in mm's. Yours are in CM's. Usually a normal measurement is anything for or above. Yours is EXCELLENT with 5.5 ESPECIALLY with you being in second trimester with triplets. As you can see. in cm's my cervical length is 3.7 which is a far cry from yours and I'm only carrying just ONE. 

I would assume later in your second to third trimester you will see your cervical length change, but that's because your carrying triplets. Based on your excellent length, I wouldn't worry too much!!:hugs: I'm astounded your length is that good for carrying triplets. Just remember that usually anything 2.0 or less is something to be concerned about. You have quite a ways to go to get there dear friend. 

I start 17P injections next week sometime and am so on edge. Just seeing your cervical length and the fact that mine is dwindling scares the heck outa me. Don't get me wrong...I'm still in the 3's and that's STILL good, but the fact that the cervical length is going down this early has me quite on edge. I'm SO sure that I had incompetant cervix last time and the perinatologists are butting heads with me because they believe I had preterm labor which is why I'm getting just the injections and not the stitch I believe I need unless they see me go to 2.o. ((sigh)) No use worrying. It will only make matters worse. If anyone can deal with this issue it's God who can perform a lasting stitch WITHOUT man to keep me from having this baby too soon.:thumbup: My trust is in Him.

Anyways, all that to say that your numbers are excellent and while later you should see slight change, right now if I were you, I'd be over the moon with the beautiful length you have for the triplets. :happydance::kiss::winkwink::flower:

As for finances. When I came home to be a homemaker before we had kids I freaked out! I'm so glad I did though and now I know that it's attainable to have children and only have one person working outside the home. The issue here is that your mindset has to change. In order for one person to stay at home, you have to sacrifice material things that you would normally frivolously buy if you had two incomes. You know, with two incomes, you really don't have to worry about what you buy...you can usually buy what you want and that's that. When one person is providing for the home, you have the basic necessities and bills, anything left over should go to savings and if you have left over from there...spending on the things you want. I'm sure you already get this aspect of it. 

When I came home, my full time job not only became about keeping the house, but helping my husband maintain the bills, which also means learning to coupon, find deals one the things we wanted/needed, supplimenting food which we do through farmers markets or CSA's and gardening. We took Dave Ramsey's Financial Peace University course to help us with all different aspects of getting out of debt, staying out of debt, finding deals with cash only, investing in our nest eggs, the kids schooling, etc. It helped a great deal and now that Doug makes more what we learned in that season when we had LESS, we are now able to maintain living within our means and even have a savings to boot while also being able to spend a bit more on us or our new baby.

In all honesty it will take you time to get used to things and you may even freak out the first year trying to gather a budget together. Once you get the hang of it though, you'll find so much peace, enjoy having the extra time with the kids and your husband that is priceless.:thumbup:

I look at The housewives of... and I laugh because they NEVER depict a normal homemaker or stay at home mother.:nope::growlmad: We don't sit around the tv all day, in fact, my days with exception to me being pregnant now are FILLED with house duties, grocery shopping, gardening and of course I also give time to the church and make meals for others in our neighborhood or church.

Anyways, I know it's scarey but I think you'll be just fine!!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

MA - Oh sweetie! I am sorry to scare you... I was afraid that I was not understanding what the measurements were for... I thank you for your explanantion... You are being so careful and are so in tune with what you need... I guess that my understanding was that when your cervix shortens prematurely that does lead to preterm labor... so confusing!

I only recently found out that I have "weak cervix" issues in my family, notably my mother. After we told our parents, my mother reminded me that she lost a child in between me & my little brother... born too early (back in the 70's) and the doctors related it to a "weak" cervix. She was on bedrest for the entire pregnancy with my brother, after having a cerclage. There is some anecdotal evidence that it can be a hereditary factor, so that is why my peri is having me come in bi-weekly for an US to measure cervix length... 

You are so right, though... at least according to my peri, there is nothing that I can/can't do that will affect cervix length, outside of the cerclage. You are taking care of yourself and God will take care of you & baby.... :hugs:

Thanks for the advice on the finance front. I have been single so long (prior to 1-1/2 years ago... lol) that I have gotten horribly spoiled at just doing/buying whatever I want... I need to change the mindset, for sure! Thank you for your tips & ideas!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> MA - Oh sweetie! I am sorry to scare you... I was afraid that I was not understanding what the measurements were for... I thank you for your explanantion... You are being so careful and are so in tune with what you need... I guess that my understanding was that when your cervix shortens prematurely that does lead to preterm labor... so confusing!
> 
> I only recently found out that I have "weak cervix" issues in my family, notably my mother. After we told our parents, my mother reminded me that she lost a child in between me & my little brother... born too early (back in the 70's) and the doctors related it to a "weak" cervix. She was on bedrest for the entire pregnancy with my brother, after having a cerclage. There is some anecdotal evidence that it can be a hereditary factor, so that is why my peri is having me come in bi-weekly for an US to measure cervix length...
> 
> You are so right, though... at least according to my peri, there is nothing that I can/can't do that will affect cervix length, outside of the cerclage. You are taking care of yourself and God will take care of you & baby.... :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the finance front. I have been single so long (prior to 1-1/2 years ago... lol) that I have gotten horribly spoiled at just doing/buying whatever I want... I need to change the mindset, for sure! Thank you for your tips & ideas!!

Naw, you didn't scare me. I already know this because of my last loss so that's what scares me. Your right IC does cause PTL but many Dr.'s here in the States aren't sure which happens first and until you lose two in the same manner will only treat you for PTL. Which is what the perinatologists in MY area are doing. :wacko: My friend with twins who lost HER other set of twins two weeks before I lost Jackson was put on protocal for cerclage this time around. It took her several Dr.'s before she found the right one. I don't have many options and my two options agree with each other. :growlmad:

I was also told that IC isn't hereditary BOTH times this time after telling them my aunt lost 6 children and her and I have the SAME issues medically. I was told IC isn't hereditary. It'd interesting you mentioned that it is. How did you find out about it being hereditary? 

I am so frustrated with the Dr.'s here in Central NY that I'm ready to leave the state just for that reason!! It's SO frustrating.

So anyways, did your Dr. tell you that you'd get a cerclage then? There's no doubt you'll have to prepare to be on bedrest at some point. I know this is normal protocal with multiples but ESPECIALLY those who are succeptable for IC or PTL. Right now though your length is pretty darn good. I'd give anything for that length right now just with my ONE.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - My only anecdotal evidence that I mentioned re: heredity is just word-of-mouth stories from family and friends... mothers & daughters who both have the same conditions, some with other siblings who don't have any issues... 

My peri didn't lend any more credence to the notion other than wanting to closely monitor with the US's... he said that he would prefer not to do a cerclage, unless absolutely necessary. So its just monitor for now... He did mention that once you have a cerclage its bedrest for the duration... 

I was very happy to hear the length... it wasn't anything I'd ever paid attention to until my mom's story and of course, the obligatory google search... I am just hoping, hoping and praying to be one of those who makes it to the end with no bedrest... 

I just hate that you can't find doctors you feel confident with!! That's so frustrating!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I agree with you where hereditary is concerned. My mom didn't have the issue, but everything I have PCOS, Type II diabetes, Hypothyroid...it was all carried down from my paternal grandmother and my paternal aunt and I have the same things. It's why I brought it up myself to the perinatologist who just pushed that theory aside. :wacko:

I also agree with your Dr. about the cerclage for you until you actually see an issue as your cervical length looks great. As I said, you WILL have a slight difference later on because you have three in there and they are HEAVY. You'll most likely WANT to be on bed rest I would think because of the back pressure you'll feel when they all start getting heavier. I've been told THE BEST help during issues of IC and preterm labor is bedrest which is why I've taken it upon myself to start it without Dr.'s saying I need it. I have to be at least ONE STEP ahead of them. 

Oh, concerning the single issue and spending. I totally hear you. It was SO different before I came home. I bought whatever I wanted. It's a total eye-opener though once you change. In fact, I was frustrated the first year not being able to buy what I wanted so just be aware you may feel "emotional" about it all for awhile. As I said, once you get used to your budget and the monies coming in though, you'll start finding peace with the fact that you are home and able to spend that time with your babies. The sacrifices are so WORTH the gift of peace and freedom that comes with being able to keep your home, be there for your husband and your kids. Keep in mind though that you should NEVER lose who YOU are either though. If that means taking on something that you like to do maybe within the home to keep you occupied and enjoying the things your interested in then you MUST find the time eventually to do so. I always tell people who ask me what it's like to be at home to never lose sight of the woman you are and forget about the things that brought you joy before you got married and had kids. Eventually there's always a way to incorporate a little something as a past time.

My sil has 5 kids now and they do it on one income as well. It CAN be done but as I said, to have the freedom of one thing you have to be willing to sacrifice another. In which case means the luxeries we are all used to as single couples. I have no doubt though that you'll not only figure out what's right for your family but that you'll enjoy the newfound freedoms you'll have as well. :winkwink:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning!

Codegirl - beautiful pictures! Thanks for posting!

Junebug - so glad you stopped in, and I hope you're feeling better :flower:

Austin - I'm concerned about finances, too. We haven't had any kind of discussion about it, though. We've decided I'll stay home and will have to reign in my spending, but that's about it. Not really much to discuss, if ya think about it. It's just the way it'll have to be. That being said... It TOTALLY terrifies me - my hair stuff and makeup isn't cheap, and once this kid is born - and I've stopped BFing - I'm going directly back to the weight loss clinic (do not pass go). :) And that's about 100 bucks a month. But totally worth it - they give out the good drugs. :winkwink: I usually like to have decent clothes, too, but now that I'm chunky I'm not really buying much (hard to get excited about new stuff when you don't like the way you look wearing it). So there's at least one expense I won't have. Until I've been back at the weight loss clinic for a few months... :dohh: Anyhow, these are all things I need to feel human. And add to that the fact that groceries are going sky-high with no indication of slowing down any time soon... The gas I'm not as concerned with, as I won't be driving the usual 45 mile round trip to work every day, but still... I go back to my previous statement. It totally terrifies me. No help for it, gonna have to get through it, but I'll definitely have to get a part time job to cover my "me" expenses. I know it's selfish, but I absoultely refuse to turn in to one of those frumpy housewives that's just a shadow of who she used to be. To me, there's no excuse for it, and I will not turn in to that. Will not. And I just don't see why being a good mom and having a positive, confident self image have to be mutually exclusive. But on the flip side, I also realize that I can't justify spending our household funds on all that. I've already begun stashing $$ away, so hopefully between that and my refund from the India trip, it'll hold me for a year or so once she's born. 

Whew! Didn't mean to go off on a tangent there :blush:, but it's (obviously) one of my bigger concerns - how to balance being the best mom you can be without loosing the woman you've already worked so hard to become.

Hey - has anyone heard from Titi lately? Hope all's still going well with her. 

You, too, Steph! Praying your little one contines to grow stronger every day! :flow:

Not much going on with me - I saw my Bret (Michaels) in concert Sunday night - he looked so good! :cloud9: We were only about 20 ft. from the stage, so the view was quite awesome. :winkwink: My poor husband - the things he puts up with! :haha:

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Codegirl - beautiful pictures! Thanks for posting!
> 
> Junebug - so glad you stopped in, and I hope you're feeling better :flower:
> 
> Austin - I'm concerned about finances, too. We haven't had any kind of discussion about it, though. We've decided I'll stay home and will have to reign in my spending, but that's about it. Not really much to discuss, if ya think about it. It's just the way it'll have to be. That being said... It TOTALLY terrifies me - my hair stuff and makeup isn't cheap, and once this kid is born - and I've stopped BFing - I'm going directly back to the weight loss clinic (do not pass go). :) And that's about 100 bucks a month. But totally worth it - they give out the good drugs. :winkwink: I usually like to have decent clothes, too, but now that I'm chunky I'm not really buying much (hard to get excited about new stuff when you don't like the way you look wearing it). So there's at least one expense I won't have. Until I've been back at the weight loss clinic for a few months... :dohh: Anyhow, these are all things I need to feel human. And add to that the fact that groceries are going sky-high with no indication of slowing down any time soon... The gas I'm not as concerned with, as I won't be driving the usual 45 mile round trip to work every day, but still... I go back to my previous statement. It totally terrifies me. No help for it, gonna have to get through it, but I'll definitely have to get a part time job to cover my "me" expenses. I know it's selfish, but I absoultely refuse to turn in to one of those frumpy housewives that's just a shadow of who she used to be. To me, there's no excuse for it, and I will not turn in to that. Will not. And I just don't see why being a good mom and having a positive, confident self image have to be mutually exclusive. But on the flip side, I also realize that I can't justify spending our household funds on all that. I've already begun stashing $$ away, so hopefully between that and my refund from the India trip, it'll hold me for a year or so once she's born.
> 
> Whew! Didn't mean to go off on a tangent there :blush:, but it's (obviously) one of my bigger concerns - how to balance being the best mom you can be without loosing the woman you've already worked so hard to become.
> 
> Hey - has anyone heard from Titi lately? Hope all's still going well with her.
> 
> You, too, Steph! Praying your little one contines to grow stronger every day! :flow:
> 
> Not much going on with me - I saw my Bret (Michaels) in concert Sunday night - he looked so good! :cloud9: We were only about 20 ft. from the stage, so the view was quite awesome. :winkwink: My poor husband - the things he puts up with! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!

I have a whole lot of ideas for your concerns. There are some pretty nice high end consignment shops to get high end clothes for half the price. Even Marshalls has some great ideas. I bought my coat that everyone seems to love for 75% off and my new spring purse is a Tommy Hilfinger that I bought for twenty dollars. As for food. We buy all in season veggies from our local farmers. Sometimes wegmans has them even cheaper in the stores. You can join a CSA and get all your veggies for the season at a great price. Also there are fresh meats you can buy from your local farm. A friend of mine paid 400.00 for half a cow and they have over a years supply of steaks, ground beef and prime cuts. If you Add all the meats you get with the price you'll find that you get your meat cheaper than store-bought all in one chunk and have over a year of meat.

Also if you purchase organic products, write the manufacter's and ask for money saving coupons. If you purchase them at stores that double and triple you get the products virtually free.

There are ways to keep some things while on a budget and get a good deal.:thumbup:

Ithaca has a place with high end childrens clothes that are CUTE!! Momma Goose is awesome and we try to get there quite a bit. Don't get me wrong, there are things we buy new because of sanitary reasons or because we splurge once in awhile. 

There should be no reason to lose sight of who you are just because your a stay at home mom. However there is a certain lifestyle we have to give up while on one income. Many of us sacrifice one thing in order to have the freedoms we have at home. Mine happens to be the latest William Sonoma gadgets. :rofl:

I also make things from scratch at home, but it's mainly because this is what I LOVE to do. I make cookies, cakes, and other fun things in mass quantities to give away. So you'll find healthy grains, whole wheat flours, my Kitchen Aid mixer and a grain mill to mill all my flours myself. I literally make everything from scratch in my kitchen...up until now. Now we're eating prepared meals. Just thought I'd share that I haven't lost what I love. My pasttimes have changed a bit, but I find I'm LOVING what I do, between quilting, knitting socks, making my cookies to share with friends, family and community. I think if anything being home has enabled me to focus more on what I love. When baby comes my time will change, but I think learning to budget these past several years has helped us for the season in time we have more.:thumbup: :winkwink::flower:

You'll do just fine as I told Charmaine. It'll take some getting used to and you'll find frustration in the beginning with letting some things go, but somehow I think knowing your sacrificing just a little bit for the time you'll spend with baby and husband will be SO worth it!

Also, who do you go to for your weight loss clinic?? I'm actually in the same boat though I probably have a heck of a lot more weight to lose than you do. I've gained so much between fertility injectables and insulin. My body doesn't use all the insulin it needs, right now I've been on an insulin pump since my pregnancy with Jackson because it's the safest for baby and ttc. Any excess insulin however that doesn't get used by my body is stored as fat. After bf'ing I'll be getting off the insulin again and going back on oral meds. Sadly my Avandamet that helped me lose weight and conceive Jackson isn't allowed anymore because it causes heart issues. So now I have to find another drug that will hopefully work. The good news is that we have flex spending and if I get a Dr.'s excuse, it will cover weightloss. :thumbup: I want to lose 90lbs and be here for my baby's milestones.


----------



## pablo797

Good Tuesday Evening ladies . . . 

Glad everyone had a good weekend.

Junebug, hope you are feeling better. Sorry you have been sick. Don't be such a stranger.

Codegril, nice pictures!!!

Sunshine and Austin, yes the money thing is hard. So hard I've been thinking marriage counseling before baby is born because we do not see eye to eye on some things and it causes me worry. Financial stress is one of the worst and one of the leading causes of divorce. I would just like to have all ducks in a row before the baby comes. Be on the same page financially so to speak. Austin, is it the spending that's causing issues or what exactly money is being spent on??

Ma, I am so sorry that your apt with the doc went so horribly wrong. It just sounds like that office just sucks!!! :growlmad: I rarely wait more than 5 minutes. I would be so frustrated if I were you. On a positive note happy the scan went well. 

AFM, DH is sick and so I'm playing nurse maid. He had a sinus infection a month ago, stopped taking antibiotics when his symptoms went away and guess what??? Cold came back with a vengence so my patience is limited as it is his own fault he's sick again. HOWEVER, he is so miserable it's hard to be a hard ass an I find myself babying him. :baby: But it's hard on me as I am tired. There I admitted it, I'm tired. I've managed to maintain a completely normal way of life since the beginning of this pregnancy. I still work 40 hours a week, do most of the house cleaning, all of the shopping, and still exercise and walk the dog. But I'm just at my tipping point. I can't handle much more and I don't think DH realizes how hard it is for me or how much growing a baby takes out of you. Ok sorry for the rant, I'm done now. 

Had my 20 week anatomy scan on Monday and all went pretty well. There appears to be possible issue with the kidneys. Ironically it sounds like an issue I had as a child with my kidneys. Peri says it's not hereditary but it seems too coincidental to be anything else. It's not a major issue but I had surgery when I was four to correct an issue and wonder if we're in for a similar ride. It's still early and at 36 weeks we will check it again. Everything else looked well and I got a little high five picture. Wish I knew how to post it like MA, it's my favorite of the bunch. 

Other than that still snowing . . . sooooooooooooooooooooooooo over it!!!

Have a good night!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Good Tuesday Evening ladies . . .
> 
> Glad everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> Junebug, hope you are feeling better. Sorry you have been sick. Don't be such a stranger.
> 
> Codegril, nice pictures!!!
> 
> Sunshine and Austin, yes the money thing is hard. So hard I've been thinking marriage counseling before baby is born because we do not see eye to eye on some things and it causes me worry. Financial stress is one of the worst and one of the leading causes of divorce. I would just like to have all ducks in a row before the baby comes. Be on the same page financially so to speak. Austin, is it the spending that's causing issues or what exactly money is being spent on??
> 
> Ma, I am so sorry that your apt with the doc went so horribly wrong. It just sounds like that office just sucks!!! :growlmad: I rarely wait more than 5 minutes. I would be so frustrated if I were you. On a positive note happy the scan went well.
> 
> AFM, DH is sick and so I'm playing nurse maid. He had a sinus infection a month ago, stopped taking antibiotics when his symptoms went away and guess what??? Cold came back with a vengence so my patience is limited as it is his own fault he's sick again. HOWEVER, he is so miserable it's hard to be a hard ass an I find myself babying him. :baby: But it's hard on me as I am tired. There I admitted it, I'm tired. I've managed to maintain a completely normal way of life since the beginning of this pregnancy. I still work 40 hours a week, do most of the house cleaning, all of the shopping, and still exercise and walk the dog. But I'm just at my tipping point. I can't handle much more and I don't think DH realizes how hard it is for me or how much growing a baby takes out of you. Ok sorry for the rant, I'm done now.
> 
> Had my 20 week anatomy scan on Monday and all went pretty well. There appears to be possible issue with the kidneys. Ironically it sounds like an issue I had as a child with my kidneys. Peri says it's not hereditary but it seems too coincidental to be anything else. It's not a major issue but I had surgery when I was four to correct an issue and wonder if we're in for a similar ride. It's still early and at 36 weeks we will check it again. Everything else looked well and I got a little high five picture. Wish I knew how to post it like MA, it's my favorite of the bunch.
> 
> Other than that still snowing . . . sooooooooooooooooooooooooo over it!!!
> 
> Have a good night!
> Anna

Do you have a photobucket account?? I load my pic up on photobucket and then use the url from photobucket. when your replying you press on the icon that looks like a picture then it asks for the URL. Add it and it will add your photo. It's that easy!:winkwink:

Also, Doug and I dealt with money issue. I was a shopaholic and HE well, he's still a penny pincher. We were butting heads like CRAZY!! We finally took Dave Ramsey's "financial Peace University class" that's around 8 wks long. It shares the differences in spending habits, if your in debt it shows you steps to get out, shares how much you should have in a savings for emergencies, how to get deals with using cash, how to make and stick with a budget, what insurance you need and which to get rid of, how to start your nest egg or a savings for your childrens college fund. It was TOTALLY worth it and in our opinion saved our marriage. Aside from a few left over bills and Dougs tuition we're paying off, we are almost debt free and can BREATHE. However it's not just about getting debt free....I think it helped change my mindset on spending and it just helped when we were making VERY little and helps us in this season when Doug makes MUCH more than when he was in school. It's AMAZING. If you ever get the chance and can't take the course, check out his books FPU revisited which has the basic plan and/or you can go to his website for a free budget sheet and other information as well as if you decide to pay for a subscription to the web forum you have access to a WEALTH of information. I think it's daveramsey.com:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey all, 

Yes, financial strain is tough! I'm kind of relieved I don't have the ability to be a stay at home mom (I was going stir crazy with 7 months off, have been MUCH happier since I went back to work, even lost almost all the rest of my baby weight!) since we can't afford for me to NOT work. When I was single, I used to go shopping weekly and had quite the high-end shoe collection. I met Nathan, who is a penny-pincher, and we've met in the middle now. He's learned to not be so stressed about finances, and I've curbed my spending significantly. I haven't bought a pair of shoes since I got pregnant, that is 20 months ago now ;-)

I'm still sick. Zoëlle had a really high fever Monday and Tuesday, turns out she has an ear infection. She's now on antibiotics for the first time in her life and almost back to herself. What a scare we had, it was so hard seeing her so miserable :-(

MA, sooooo sorry your MD's office sucks. I would be so upset in your shoes :-( 

Awwwww Anna I sympathize! The man flu is the worse :-( I was exactly like you while pregnant, still working 40 hours, commuting 2.5 hours to and from work, doing all the shopping, exercising, etc... I had really bad colds and still had to keep up my routine. Hubby got sick once and it was like he was on his death bed. REALLY pissed me off! I hope he gets better soon for your sake!!!

I'm getting a bit nervous... Still not ovulating, and for everything to work out with my job and Nathan's going back to school in September, we need to be pregnant at the latest by August... I bought OPKs and am testing daily now, in addition to temping. I still refuse to stop nursing though, I plan on letting her self-wean. Stuck between a rock and a hard place :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Anna meant to comment: what is it exactly that they saw with the kidneys? If you want I could help you out a bit?


----------



## sunshine71

Mornin' ladies :)

Sorry the DH is sick, Anna - makes it difficult on EVERYONE... I know what you mean about limited patience. Mine does the same thing and gets himself in worse trouble than if he'd just done what he was supposed to in the first place... :growlmad: Drives me nuts. He was once laid up w/a bad back for an entire month because he refused to go to the doctor when he first started having serious trouble and kept pushing himself instead. Sigh... men...

Glad your scan went well - we have ours on Monday. :happydance: Hopefully the kidney thing won't be too much of a problem - it does seem strange that you had a kidney issue, too, yet the doc doesn't seem to think it's hereditary. 

Hope you figure out how to post the high-five picture! Sounds too cute!

MA - all you need to do to find a weight loss clinic is Google "weight loss clinic" in your area. They're popping up all over the place now that you can't order controlled substances over the net anymore. It's basically a place where they weigh you, take your BP, take your money, then give you phentermine. Most regular GPs won't prescribe it unless you're obese, and even then many won't write the script. Which is something I've never understood. But that's a whole rant for another time... It's the kind of thing that insurance never covers, but who knows - maybe yours is different. It's not cheap, but it's worth it to get the meds. I call them my Happy Pills.

And I miss them. Oh, how I miss them. :cry:


----------



## sunshine71

Junebug - we were posting at the same time :) I had to laugh when I read it - I was quite the spender on clothes/shoes while single, too. And then I met MY penny pincher husband.

Named Nathan.

Too funny!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sunshine71 said:


> Junebug - we were posting at the same time :) I had to laugh when I read it - I was quite the spender on clothes/shoes while single, too. And then I met MY penny pincher husband.
> 
> Named Nathan.
> 
> Too funny!

LOLLLLL that IS funny :haha:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all! 

Glad to know I'm not alone on the $$$ front... It really isn't an issue between DH & myself, as much as just with myself... You know, mindset adjustment that I really DON'T need that bag/shoes/makeup/etc... I'm working on it!!! 

Sunshine - Glad you had fun at the concert!!! And I know the "diet pill" addiction ... lol... I really liked the way I felt taking phent, but it stopped having as much of an effect on me the last time I took it... Have you ever had that experience? Of course, I have been taking them on/off for the last 20 years... :shrug: Lost tons of weight, but really, really craved diet coke & cigarrettes... Now that's out of the question... Few of my gf's have taken Adderall... ? and have gotten hcg injections... hmmmmnnn....

Anna- Congrats on the scan results! Hope the kidney issue isn't too serious... I agree, that is awfully coincidental that you had a similar issue as a child. Hope that it resolves itself! Please keep us updated....

And BOO on the snow... Just wait, those Colorado summers sound sooo nice.... We already hit 100 here in Texas... no wonder half the state is on fire right now... so sad. 

June - Good luck!! 

AFM - just another week... :) We got our final amnio results in, confirming the good news. Yay!! And a definite on the 3 girls.... 

After traveling this past weekend (6 hrs by car), I was really surprised by how wiped out I was... so we are staying home for Easter holiday. :sleep:

I am going to start looking for fabric to try to make all our layette/bedding sets... Not crazy about most I have seen to buy... and the only one I really like is $750!!! Times 3? I don't think so.... I used to sew, but haven't in years... But the patterns don't look too hard... Weekend project to look for fabric, hopefully!
Take care, girls!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww great news on your amnio results!!! Have fun sewing, I'd love to get back into that too. I just bought Zoëlle 2 Cabbage Patch dolls off the website, that look like her (champagne hair and blue eyes), one is a baby with a soother and a hair tuft, the other is a little girl with long braids: she'll get the baby one soon, and the other one when she is maybe 3 or 4? But I want to make clothes for her doll with her and teach her to sew! May need to practice and make Z some outfits for the summer


----------



## AustinGurrl

Morning, all...

New topic: How many of you are going to use crib bumpers in the cribs? I know that "now" there is a movement against such... others say as long as there are ties at top & bottom.... Thoughts??

Also- what about crib canopies? I LOVE them... even though they are completely non-essential... :)

TIA!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Morning, all...
> 
> New topic: How many of you are going to use crib bumpers in the cribs? I know that "now" there is a movement against such... others say as long as there are ties at top & bottom.... Thoughts??
> 
> Also- what about crib canopies? I LOVE them... even though they are completely non-essential... :)
> 
> TIA!

I guess I don't really have an opinion yet on bumpers.:shrug:

Canapies, are you talking about the ones that zip over cribs?? I will tell you that as they grow and start to climb out of cribs that our friends have said they are a saving grace!! Not usually while they are babies, but when they're ready to climb out in the wee early morning hours supposedly these help to keep them in and "safe" from walking out of the house while the parents are sleeping.

AFM: I was just called by the perinatologists office. Apparently I don't have enough issues. :rofl: I had bacterial vaginosis in the beginning of this pregnancy, couple weeks ago I landed in the hospital with C-diff vomiting with the trotts at the same time and NOW my urine culture has come out with bacteria in it.:wacko: What the heck is going on with my body?!:shrug: We decided to wait until next Friday to take another culture. I've been on Flagyl so hopefully that got rid of any bad bacteria and I just took a diflucan for the yeast because of taking the darn flagyl. Now I may have a UTI?? Goodness! I know we all have bacteria both good and bad in our bodies, but why is it I have so much bad causing havoc?:shrug:

Otherwise I'm doing fine. Can't wait until next weeks scan!!:happydance:


Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies,

sorry MIA for a few days,supid work . . . 

MA, thanks for the financial seminar info,the truth is I think thee are underlying issues and the finance thing is just a symptom. I changed careers a few years ago and took a HUGE pay cut and got a crash course in cutting spending. DH is having a harder time understanding he can't have all the toys he wants exactly when he wants them. Good news is that we have no debt except our motgage and that's pretty small. We've taken great strides to live within our means, but we seem to have trouble planning for the future. 

speaking of has anyone set up a 529? It's a college savings account. Starting to think that way. 

finally MA how do you upload your pictures in the first place? Do you scan them into your computer? 

Austin, so glad the test results confirmed initial results! On the bumper front, was thinking after 6 months when they wern't such a concern for SIDs. From what i've read they can be dangerous if infant is too young to turn over on their own, but that's just what i've read. I think cribs look so bare without one.!! Yes the snow is sucking right now, but ur right, come summer we never get over 80 degrees, no humidity and no bugs,it's pretty sweet. They say you move here for the winter but stay because of the summers, they rock!! I wish I could sew. My mom tried to teach me when I was young but I had no interest as I wanted all store bought things. Now I really wish I knew how!! I am envious of you, good luck at the fabric store. 

Sunshine, what is it with shoes?? I can resist almost anything ,but shoes? Not a chance. 

Junebug, so sorry you are still so sick. What's up with the ovulating? Could you have ovulated way early? If there's one thing we ladies know on this thread it's tracking cycles as most of us tried for years to get pregnant. Being a doctor i'm sure you know all there is to know but if we can be any help don't hesitite to ask. 

AFM, thanks June for the offer of advice and if you don't mind think I will take you up on it because I didnlt get a very clear picture of how serious this may be or could become or if it's nothing. Looks like in each kidney there is a hole where a valve and subsequent tube attach to drain the urine. On our sonogram the peri said the holes looked large so he is hoping at the 36 week scan that the holes stay the same size or get smaller. So what if they get larger?? Will it mean automatic surgery? I had reoccuring kidney infections when I was very small and at age 4 had an operation to correct something, but that was 35 years ago and medical records from that long ago have been lost, but I think it had something to do with this area of the kidneys. Ay advice is much appreciated. 

ok sorry for the rant. DH is still sick, bad cough. Work is slowing down which is good. I slept almost 12 hrs last night and it was much needed. Headed to denver for easter hopefully the weather will be good. Hoping to test drive some strollers! Fun! 

have a good one!! Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Good afternoon, all :wave:

Wonderful news on the amnio, Austin! It's always good to hear those kinds of confirmations :)

Oh - getting off topic for a minute... a little advice if you ever want to go back on phen... unfortunately, you will develop a tolerance for it after a while, so you need to take a break from it. There's some experimenting going on now with taking the phen-pro combo, which is phen plus a low dose of prozac (or generic). Supposedly, the prozac helps the phen work a little better and keeps you from forming a tolerance as quickly. I tried it, but it didn't do much for me. And last I knew, they were working working on a new drug that worked like the phen-fen of old. But since I'm on a temporary hiatus from all that, I'm a little out of date as to what's up & coming.

On the other hand, Adderall is a Godsend. LOVE that stuff. :thumbup: And because it's a different kind of drug than phen (but has the same effect), it's perfect to use while you're on a phen break. It's also much easier to get. And much cheaper, as insurance usually covers it. As a matter of fact, I was brushing up on my adult ADD symptoms and doctor shopping for a regular script when I got pregnant. But obviously that's on hold for now... 

And you're so right about craving coffee & cigarettes on phen! I'd smoke like a fiend about an hour after I took it. It'll be interesting to see if I still get the smoke craving once I'm back on phen, now that I'm a non-smoker. That's one bad habit that I won't go back to.

Okay - sorry about that. I'll get relevant again. :)

As far as crib bumpers - I've seen some that are nothing but a fine, tight mesh that supposedly can't suffocate the baby. They piqued my interest - once I start shopping I'm definitely going to look in to those. We're going to use an antique cradle for the first few months - it's the same one my mother put me in as a newborn. And though I think the spacing between the bars is ok, I'd like to have something there, just in case. I would imagine any newer crib wouldn't need a bumper, so I probably won't bother with it if it's not necessary. They do look cute, though. :) 

And if by canopies, you mean those adorable decorative ones... LOVE 'EM! That might just be the one luxury the nursery won't do without. 

Anna - about the 529... Funny you mentioned that. My DH was just talking about those. I guess he's starting to look in to it. I know that we're due for a meeting w/our financial guy, so I'm sure that'll be on the list of things to bring up. If I get any info, I'll post about it.

Ooh - and on the subject of shoes... have you seen the recent Vic's Secret shoe sale catalogue? Made me drool.

MA - so sorry you're having all these troubles! At least they're catching everything early, before it has a chance to do serious damage. What a pain in the butt (or other areas) that must be.. Hang in there! :hugs:

Take care, everyone! :flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well. 

MA sorry to hear about all your stuff, but as Chris said, at least they are catching it early.

Austin - congrats on the amnio results! That is fantastic

On the subject of crib bumpers the nurses in the NICU have all said that they are a no no. I did bring up the breathable bumpers and a few of them hadn't heard of them. I also learned that baby poweder and lotion are no longer being used and are not good for the babies skin. 

AFM - I know I have been MIA for a while, between sleeping and going to the hospital, I haven't had time to get on the computer. I normally go to the hospital to see Katelyn 2x a day. Once in the afternoon and then once in the evening. Since Kaiser is very big on skin to skin contact, they let me hold her for like 1-2 hours each visit which is really nice. She is doing better and has gained more weight. It is hard to believe that she is 2 weeks old. It feels more like a month! Anyway, I still have some pages to read so I can catch up. I hope everyone is doing well. Miss you all!!!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Happy Friday All!!!

MA, so sorry to hear about the most recent bout of frustration. You just can't catch a break girl!!! I hope things resolve themselves soon. In the mean time take care of yourself and have a happy Easter!!

Sunshine, I won't even let myself think about new shoes. I've heard people say your feet swell in pregnancy and may not return to normal size, ever. They can grow up to a full size bigger so I'm afraid all my shoes will be bound for Goodwill. It hasn't happened yet, but I'm still worried. Let me know what you find out about the 529. We don't have a financial guy, maybe time to get one. But I'm wondering if you set one up through your bank and it's a normal type of savings account, or if it's done through a financial institution and put into the stock market. Any info would be appreciated. I do know any donations made count as a tax credit on our state taxes at the end of the year, so that's a bonus, but I don't know if that's a national thing or a state thing.

Steph, I am so glad you are spending so much time with Katelyn right now. It's awesome you get so much bonding time with her. I have heard the same thing on the bumper front, but that after a certain age they were ok. So much information out there. How are you feeling?? I hope you are healing well and am so glad the baby is gaining weight. She'll be home before you know it and you'll be up to your elbows in diapers all by yourself. 

Austin, vivienne, svet, titti, codegirl, and junebug, :flower::flower:

AFM, nothing new to report. It's the weekend and we're staying home (not camping) and it's nice to be here to get some things done. Like I said yesterday, we're going to do some stroller shopping on Sunday when we head down to Denver for Easter. Should be fun. Other than that same old same old. 

Have a great weekend!! xxx Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!!

Last night I FINALLY got some uninterrupted sleep. Oh I'm just dancing around today. :lol: It's been such awhile since I've slept through the night and it felt just lovely.

Yesterday I heard back from the compound pharmacy that makes my 17P. What a PRAISE from them. The months worth of injectables were a total of 25.00. Which means the 20 or so weeks I'll be on them will only cost us 100.00 MAX out of pocket!! :happydance: 

There was a slight hitch in that the flex spending card wouldn't accept the purchase because the pharmacy isn't IRS approved for that paticular agency, so we paid out of our own money. HOWEVER, all we do is show proof we purchased and the insurance company will reimburse us. :happydance: 

I get my first injection on Friday which I keep hearing is painful. (I'm fine with it) I'll be taking one more diflucan tomorrow with hopes it will clear up the yeast from the flagyl. "hopefully" the next urine sample will show there is no more bacteria and it was just that the sample was taken during treatment and not enough time to get rid of it.

More good news is I have more flagyl and two more diflucan just in case. These are NOT drugs I want to take very often as they "can" be bad for the baby in high doses. Though second trimester is the only time you can generally take these meds, I'm still not a fan but considering bacteria was one of many causes I lost my last pregnancy it's a matter of importance.

Steph, it's so good to hear about you and the little one. It blesses my heart that she's gaining more and more strength with each passing day and I look forward to "welcome home" pictures with mommy and Katelyn. Until then, just come by when you can to keep us updated. We love to hear how well your both doing.

Anna, please share which stroller your going with when you figure it out. I'm having the HARDEST time. We've tried so many strollers and with our alterrain, I'm just so frustrated. The ones with the excellent wheels and suspension are CRAZY money and the cheaper ones are plastic wheels with no traction. I thought I'd like the new britax which come Sept will have another sale like the one that ends the end of this month BUT their wheels are plastic. I don't know what to choose anymore. I'm glad I started looking now so we can figure out what we like and go from there.

Junebug, it's good to see you. Love to everyone else. We miss you gals! :hug:


----------



## pablo797

MA,

I will definately let you know what I find out re: strollers. Since we both live in more mountainous climates and are looking for all terrain strollers, sounds like we're in the same market. I have found one I think might work that Consumer reports gives good ratings to, but I haven't seen it yet and don't know how well it works with our carseat. I plan to track it down tomorrow and see how it works, test drive it, and assess for myself the quality. It's only around $150, so much cheeper than the BOB strollers everyone loves and consumer reports didn't rank them that high. You should come out to Colorado, all the strollers seem to be all terrain strollers. It is a jogger, just FYI, as I plan to do some running to get back into shape after baby, but I am also looking for something that can handle dirt roads. For trails I will use the baby Bjorn, which i tried on today BTW!!. Anyway, glad your shots are going to be affordable that is such good news!!! what a load off your mind. 

Have a good weekend everyone! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Can't wait to hear how it goes then!! I have my Ergo baby carrier that I got a deal on and can't WAIT to use it. We're having our baby in October, I was just thinking we can't just go out on trails right afterwards. Isn't there a special amount of time before we can take baby out and about...like a month or something or is that just something I concocted in my own head. :rofl:

Goodness with the sleep I got, I think my attitude is SO much better today!:happydance:

Happy Easter everyone!:hug: :flower:


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Easter, everyone!!

(I'm munching on a Peep as I write this...)

Steph, I'm so thrilled that Katelyn's growing stronger by the day - she's a little fighter, that's for sure! I second what MA said - I too am looking forward to hearing all about the "welcome home" celebration! I love that they're big on skin-to-skin where you go. That's something that's really important to me, too. And very interesting about the powder & lotion - I'll have to make a mental note to ask about that. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to keep us updated during such a busy - and exhausting! - time for you. :flower:

Anna - I've heard the same thing about foot size. My mom went up a full size, and I'm hoping to God that doesn't happen to me. I'm already a size 9 and have a hangup about my big feet - it's one of the reasons I refuse to wear anything under a 3.5" heel. Flats make my feet look like they're in canoes... :dohh: And our age works against us - the younger the feet, the better the chance they have of snapping back to their original size. 

Dear God, I'm gonna have Frankenstein feet!!! :cry:

I've already made a note to ask the DH about the whole 529 thing - I was going to do it yesterday, but didn't write it down and subsequently forgot... The ol' brain just doesn't work like it used to. :nope: 

MA - Wow! Good night's sleep, affordable injectables... after all you've been through, it sounds like things are finally starting to go your way! :happydance: Hmm... Maybe you should buy a lottery ticket, too. And if you win, of course, remember where the suggestion came from... :winkwink:

AFM - not much. We have our anomaly scan tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to seeing our little girl again! :cloud9: Hey - does anyone know if they take blood for that one? It's funny - there's a ton of info about the NT scan, but not near as much about the 20 week jobbie. Some sites say there's a blood test, but some don't mention blood work at all. Here's what I think they do - the detailed US and blood work, then they combine those results with the NT results, and come back with a final set of odds for birth defects. Does that sound about right to you guys? So I'm thinking I'll have all that in about a week to 10 days...? I still haven't come out about my "delicate condition" (that term makes me laugh...) because we've been waiting for those final results before we let the cat out of the bag. Yes, I'm still twitchy because of all the problems we've had... :dohh: Anyhoo, I'm finally starting to get a little bump and know I won't be able to stay in hiding for much longer. Because of all the scans we've had, I know that we'll probably be okay and shouldn't have any surprises (the US tech said everything looks great so far). BUT - that being said - you still never know. I'm just looking forward to when I can finally "let it all hang out." :haha: As it is, my beloved Hudsons are almost bursting at the seams and I know I'll have to move in to either a.) my fat jeans (still have to locate those & try them on), or b.) maternity jeans. _*shudder*_

Oh! And on a little side note... did you know they make Spanx for pregnant people?!? :happydance: They're now a staple in my wardrobe... 

Okay - time for me to get moving and get ready for church. I'm a twice a year-er, whether I need it or not... :) Something tells me I'll be paying more attention to all the cute little Easter dresses this year...

Hope you all have a wonderful day filled with family and friends! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, would love to help you interpret what was seen in baby's kidneys. I'm not sure what you mean by hole though. Do you have a copy of the ultrasound report? If so, can you scan and email me?

I LOVE our UppaBaby Vista. We had a PegPerrego infant seat so could snap the seat in the stroller frame. We used the bassinette that came with the stroller as Z's bed for the first 3 months of her life (just got a $40 bassinette frame at Toys R Us). It's all-terrain, we've brought in on gravel, sand, and dirt roads  AND you can double it up with the rumble seat when you have baby #2. It is our best purchase by far.

RE: bumper pads. A big no no. They increase the risk of SIDS by contributing to air stagnation and higher CO2 levels around baby. AND they are a strangulation hazard. My mom made some for us, I used it to decorate the crib before she was born and when she was sleeping in the bassinette, but promptly removed it when she started sleeping in her crib. 

RE: shoe size. I'm back down to my pre-pregnancy 5.5 feet, luckily! I was depressed at the thought of having to part with my shoe collection!

RE: weight loss drugs. I'm shocked at how easy it is for you US ladies to get! All the weight loss I've done has been the good old fashion way with exercise and calory restriction. Sheesh, makes all my hard work seem unnecessary :-( Lost 40 lbs in 2002-2003 (took me 6 months), then 20 lbs that I had regained before my wedding (Jan to Jun 2008), then the last 20 pregnancy lbs just now (only have 3 to go!). If I had a way of getting those drugs, I would. But I think they're all illegal in Canada after the whole phen-phen debacle....

My top 10 baby buys:

1) Ergo carrier with infant insert / Mei Tei (works much better for infant) / Ring sling (also great for infant)
2) UppaBaby Vista stroller (with bassinette and infant car seat adaptor)
3) Baby swing (miracle worker!)
4) Back To Sleep Bear (we have a recording of me singing a French lullaby on it)
5) Cloth diapers
6) Summer Infant Video/Audio monitor (started off with the AngelCare Sound and Movement monitor, but we switched)
7) Nuk baby soothers - the ones without the ring (we started giving her soothers when she was 2 days old and it never caused a problem with nursing)
8) Baby Cubes (freeze your puréed baby food)
9) Linen swaddling clothes (my favourite are Adan and Anaïs)
10) Nursing glider with ottoman (so comfy I've fallen asleep in it with Z in my arms)

Steph, so great to hear from you and to read that Katelyn is gaining weight! Lovely to read you :flower:

We don't use any baby powder, any Johnsons and Johnsons crap (full of chemicals including topical anesthetics, hence the "No tears"), or any baby lotion. We only use natural products from a small little known company based locally, called The Spa Sisters: they make all natural baby soap, bum balm, boobie balm, and organic shea butter cream for ouchies. It's amazing, and we've converted to their products for ourselves as well. We've stopped using any detergents and cleaning products in the house, only use baking soda, lemon juice and white vinegar, along with Norwex cleaning clothes. We've actually become almost 100% green and environmentally friendly in our house, right when we started TTC'ing, to err on the side of caution...

As for ovulations... I'm on cycle day #87 and still no sign. I'm nursing and I believe that is the main culprit. To make sure I'm not missing anything I do a cheap OPK daily and am temping. I had a temperature surge a week ago, but the ClearBlue digital OPK (which I use if I have a temp surge or suspicious cheap OPK stick) was still negative. Darn it!!!

I hope everyone is having a great Easter weekend!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OH and baby savings account! In Canada we have the RESP (Registered Education Savings Plan), to which you can contribute $2500 yearly and the government matches up to $500. We opened it when Zoëlle was 2 weeks old, and already have over $3500 set aside for her. We get $100 per month from the Canadian Government, it's called the Child Benefit Plan: this amount goes directly into her RESP, then we add an extra $100 from our bank account to match it. VERY worth it given the cost of education these days!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Anna, would love to help you interpret what was seen in baby's kidneys. I'm not sure what you mean by hole though. Do you have a copy of the ultrasound report? If so, can you scan and email me?
> 
> I LOVE our UppaBaby Vista. We had a PegPerrego infant seat so could snap the seat in the stroller frame. We used the bassinette that came with the stroller as Z's bed for the first 3 months of her life (just got a $40 bassinette frame at Toys R Us). It's all-terrain, we've brought in on gravel, sand, and dirt roads  AND you can double it up with the rumble seat when you have baby #2. It is our best purchase by far.
> 
> RE: bumper pads. A big no no. They increase the risk of SIDS by contributing to air stagnation and higher CO2 levels around baby. AND they are a strangulation hazard. My mom made some for us, I used it to decorate the crib before she was born and when she was sleeping in the bassinette, but promptly removed it when she started sleeping in her crib.
> 
> RE: shoe size. I'm back down to my pre-pregnancy 5.5 feet, luckily! I was depressed at the thought of having to part with my shoe collection!
> 
> RE: weight loss drugs. I'm shocked at how easy it is for you US ladies to get! All the weight loss I've done has been the good old fashion way with exercise and calory restriction. Sheesh, makes all my hard work seem unnecessary :-( Lost 40 lbs in 2002-2003 (took me 6 months), then 20 lbs that I had regained before my wedding (Jan to Jun 2008), then the last 20 pregnancy lbs just now (only have 3 to go!). If I had a way of getting those drugs, I would. But I think they're all illegal in Canada after the whole phen-phen debacle....
> 
> My top 10 baby buys:
> 
> 1) Ergo carrier with infant insert / Mei Tei (works much better for infant) / Ring sling (also great for infant)
> 2) UppaBaby Vista stroller (with bassinette and infant car seat adaptor)
> 3) Baby swing (miracle worker!)
> 4) Back To Sleep Bear (we have a recording of me singing a French lullaby on it)
> 5) Cloth diapers
> 6) Summer Infant Video/Audio monitor (started off with the AngelCare Sound and Movement monitor, but we switched)
> 7) Nuk baby soothers - the ones without the ring (we started giving her soothers when she was 2 days old and it never caused a problem with nursing)
> 8) Baby Cubes (freeze your puréed baby food)
> 9) Linen swaddling clothes (my favourite are Adan and Anaïs)
> 10) Nursing glider with ottoman (so comfy I've fallen asleep in it with Z in my arms)
> 
> Steph, so great to hear from you and to read that Katelyn is gaining weight! Lovely to read you :flower:
> 
> We don't use any baby powder, any Johnsons and Johnsons crap (full of chemicals including topical anesthetics, hence the "No tears"), or any baby lotion. We only use natural products from a small little known company based locally, called The Spa Sisters: they make all natural baby soap, bum balm, boobie balm, and organic shea butter cream for ouchies. It's amazing, and we've converted to their products for ourselves as well. We've stopped using any detergents and cleaning products in the house, only use baking soda, lemon juice and white vinegar, along with Norwex cleaning clothes. We've actually become almost 100% green and environmentally friendly in our house, right when we started TTC'ing, to err on the side of caution...
> 
> As for ovulations... I'm on cycle day #87 and still no sign. I'm nursing and I believe that is the main culprit. To make sure I'm not missing anything I do a cheap OPK daily and am temping. I had a temperature surge a week ago, but the ClearBlue digital OPK (which I use if I have a temp surge or suspicious cheap OPK stick) was still negative. Darn it!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Easter weekend!!!

:thumbup: I LOVE the list!!:happydance: Anna, Terri, I think you both should jot down your MUST HAVE'S list.

I've been trying to figure out what to put down on my registry and I'm having a hard time knowing what I need vs what will just be another item to dust off. Do share your lists as well.

Thanks for the info about the bumper pads and links to sids. May I ask if babys hands and feet get stuck between the crib bars?? That's a concern as is if they'd fall between the mattress.

Sorry about the Ovulation issue. I've heard that bf'ing can be a huge issue to ttc but then in the bf'ing forum I noticed there ARE women who are pregnant while still bf'ing so don't give up!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Rebekah, I've never had an issue with a limb getting stuck. When they are tiny they aren't mobile so essentially stay put. When they're older they can generally "unstuck" themselves without an issue  The mattress is nice and cozy up against the bars so it's not possible that they get anything stuck between the mattress and bars. Hope that helps!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OH and one more must have for those intending on breast feeding is a good dual electric pump!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> OH and one more must have for those intending on breast feeding is a good dual electric pump!

I'm looking at Medala. Is there any brand that's more powerful than another at getting the milk out?? I think angela said she had some issues in the beginning as did many others I've talked with. I'm starting to wonder if we should buy the cattle milker. :rofl: Just hook me right on up to it!!:haha::blush:

So because this was getting to be a fun idea in here, I thought I'd try to ask on facebook what peoples "MUST HAVE" items are. There always has to be a couple people who rain on the parade. :wacko: I KNOW that babies and mothers are different...but when I'm asking for ideas it's because I'm searching for them because I'm new at all this and actually need ideas. So the same two people instead of jotting down all their ideas in ONE post decide they'll let me know that it's different for each child and then post ONE item in EVERY POST. :wacko: Thank goodness a few others decided to do as my question asked for crying out loud.:growlmad:

I think I may just stick to asking all of you gals. I think you all kinda understand where each of us have come from. I'm getting some excellent ideas from you all!! :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

:hi: all my ladies

Just zooming through and catching up. I have been a bit busier now working, keeping house and have had so many functions and new babies to visit (3 at last count in the last couple of weeks)!!

Glad everyone seems to be on track and having a good ride and Miss Muffet, love the name and glad Kaiser is so into skin on skin or Kangaroo care as we call it down under.

Rebekah just keep being a b*tch, it's your body and by gosh you know it better than anyone else!!!!:haha:

AFM Our furniture is being delivered for the little mans room Friday and we just need to collect cot and we are down major stuff wise. And I finally look pregnant and bending down is getting a bit harder at work :haha:

Happy Easter to all.
PS (I worked today and the queues were so long they reached from the checkouts to the other end of the store, and I work in the equivalent of a large Target/Tescos) People are mad and so materialistic!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah I don't think it's about power when it comes to pumps. Every woman is different, some can pump successfully and others don't get much this way despite making enough milk to nurse the baby. It's hard to replicate the psychology behind an actual "let down", so easy when you're nursing and hard to learn when you're pumping! Took me a while to get from 2 oz to 8 oz. I am very happy with my Purely Yours by Ameda, which is cheaper than the Medela equivalents...

Sorry ladies on FB gave you a hard time... I'm learning to filter what I post there! Speaking of which, if anyone wants to add me on FB let me know by PM


----------



## pablo797

Good monday morning all! I would say it's snowing again but i'm sounding like a broken record, so from now on same old same old and i'll let you know when the sun comes out. I'm solar powered and HATE this weather. 

MA, I have bad news . . . Due to the holiday evry store we tried to go to was closed, so no luck with the stroller hunt. However I did lug around the car seat at the outdoor mall we were at and it made me appreciate the need for a stroller. Car seat empty was getting heavy,can't imagine it occupied. As for the ergo carrier and wait time I think it depends on the weather and if you are going to be bouncing the baby around a lot. If they are warm and secure I see no problem, BUT this is just my thougts, not based on anything so ask the experts to make sure, I could be totally off base. So glad you got some sleep!! I love sleep and without it am a B%#:h! 

as for must haves I can't list any other than what l've heard. We have a really small condo and i'm with you trying to decide what we really need and what collects dust and takes up room. I will complie what I know and post it later. 

Sunshine, 3.5" shoes!!! OMG!! I would kill myself and my feet would fall off! A size 9 is not that big silly girl! I'm an 8.5. Although I am pretty tall. How was ur scan today?? I think ur right about the test results. I love the info about spandex for maternity wear! As for fat jeans versus maternity? I like my fat jeans over my maternity. Maybe I need to buy a different kind but my maternity jeans are uncomfortable around the waist. I have a girlfriend who gave me a pair of her " big girl" jeans and I love them. So much more comfortable,although they do fall down a bit right now as I have not grown into them fully. 

vivienne, yeh furniture is coming, you are leaps and bounds ahead of us. Sorry you worked on Sunday, it always amazes my how nasty people can be espically on holidays!! My thought is always REALLY? People pull your head out of your . . . ! You sound really good. How is the communtiy doing? 

Junebug, go you with losing weight the old fashioned way. I've tried diet drugs (over the counter) and they always make me feel funky. Give me a good run any day of the week followed by a natural endorphin(sp) high and i'm happy. Harder work but for me exercise is my me time, my think time and I really like that time alone in my own head. Ok off my soap box.

as for "holes". Apparently it's where the valve is located in the kidneys that leads to the tubes that empty the urine. If i'm not making sense then sorry. It's a non medical person trying to explain a thingy magaggie to a doctor. I don't have a report to give you,but i'm seeing my doctor next tuesday and I will ask her for some clarification and a report then. Peri didn't seem that worried, but I'm the mom and can't help it. He also said that this condition combined with some other factors would be am indicator of something abnormal chromozonally, but because we had the amnio he knew it was isolated. Does that help?? 

so this may sound obvious but are you sure you're not pregnant??? Espically with the temp surge. Have you tested? 

AFM, had a good day yesterday but got in a tiff with my dad who made a "shooting pool is a mans game" comment. I think he was joking, but hit me wrong (hormones), so I promptly won the next three games against my dad and brother running the table. A friendly few games of pool after easter dinner. I know I shouldnlt have gotten mad at him, he's had a stroke and his mind dosen't work quite right as a result,so sometimes he says things that he thinks are funny, but just really aren't. A daughters guilt, I feel bad today. 

ok I wrote a novel. My 20 year old co worker and his girl friend just stopped by the store annd brougt me baby gifts! Think i'm going to cry it was so sweet!! 

happy monday! anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi chicas! Sounds like a good holiday weekend was had by alll... 

Pablo/Sunshine - Y'all are too funny! I have been in maternity pants so long, I think January was the last I wore my "fat" jeans.... I must say that the Spanx maternity wear are the BOMB! I went to the website & ordered her "Assets" brand, tho, not "Spanx"... its the brand she sells at Target. Bought the maternity "power panties", which are kind of like a biking short smoother, that rolls up over your bump. My issue wasn't so much the "smoothing", as I don't want anything tight around my middle right now AT ALL, but the legs are great as they keep my thighs from rubbing together... I love to wear dresses and they are so comfortable, until the thighs start a-rubbing.... ouch. Have my power panties on today for the first time & it is awesome!! $20 well spent!

Steph - so glad to hear Katelyn is getting bigger & doing well!!! Fantastic!!!

MA - Yay for the $$ drugs!!! glad you're feeling better, hon! :happydance:

Sunshine - You sound just like me... :) I think I choked up a bit when I read about you & your Hudsons... lol! I bought some citizens mat jeans, but they just don't fit the same... but I will wear them, anyway... On shoes - I am now keeping my pumps at work under my desk to wear around the office... lol... use the crocs to walk into the bldg... Oh, the horror! And wedges/platforms are a lifesaver!!! My hubs did make me put away my 3" flip flops, as I stumbled a bit in them... Must say, the thought of not fitting back into my shoes makes me really, really sad... I hope not. If so, if anyone grows to an 7.5, I got some awesome friggin' shoes... 

AFM - our weekend outing was a trip to see a chair on sale at this cute baby boutique... Took DH to see it and he really liked it, but didn't want the one in-store as he thought it looked "faded"... So I pouted. :( We shopped a bit more looking at cribs and both loved the "Jenny Lind" style in white... Salesgirl then told us that all furniture was on sale - 20% off - ending that day... So, then DH looks at me, smiles and says, "We'll take 3 of those cribs & 1 changing table to match... oh, and order TWO of those pink chairs for us, too." Am really excited and nervous that we ordered so much.... totally not what I planned to do! I just love the chairs, tho.. beautiful soft "blush" pink armchair swivel gliders... that look like a regular upholstered armchairs... Love that man... :cloud9: I took his picture with the cribs and sent it to the grandparents-to-be, showing them his first purchases of many for "his girls".... so sweet! Needless to say, I had a really blessed and wonderful weekend... :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I am being optimistic, but still so scary to buy things and make plans... every little pang & tug feeling has me scared of "jinxing" things and preterm labor concerns... But 2 doc appts this week has me feeling reassured that we are being vigilant... Every passing week is a blessing. 

:hugs: to all!
Charmaine


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi chicas! Sounds like a good holiday weekend was had by alll...
> 
> Pablo/Sunshine - Y'all are too funny! I have been in maternity pants so long, I think January was the last I wore my "fat" jeans.... I must say that the Spanx maternity wear are the BOMB! I went to the website & ordered her "Assets" brand, tho, not "Spanx"... its the brand she sells at Target. Bought the maternity "power panties", which are kind of like a biking short smoother, that rolls up over your bump. My issue wasn't so much the "smoothing", as I don't want anything tight around my middle right now AT ALL, but the legs are great as they keep my thighs from rubbing together... I love to wear dresses and they are so comfortable, until the thighs start a-rubbing.... ouch. Have my power panties on today for the first time & it is awesome!! $20 well spent!
> 
> Steph - so glad to hear Katelyn is getting bigger & doing well!!! Fantastic!!!
> 
> MA - Yay for the $$ drugs!!! glad you're feeling better, hon! :happydance:
> 
> Sunshine - You sound just like me... :) I think I choked up a bit when I read about you & your Hudsons... lol! I bought some citizens mat jeans, but they just don't fit the same... but I will wear them, anyway... On shoes - I am now keeping my pumps at work under my desk to wear around the office... lol... use the crocs to walk into the bldg... Oh, the horror! And wedges/platforms are a lifesaver!!! My hubs did make me put away my 3" flip flops, as I stumbled a bit in them... Must say, the thought of not fitting back into my shoes makes me really, really sad... I hope not. If so, if anyone grows to an 7.5, I got some awesome friggin' shoes...
> 
> AFM - our weekend outing was a trip to see a chair on sale at this cute baby boutique... Took DH to see it and he really liked it, but didn't want the one in-store as he thought it looked "faded"... So I pouted. :( We shopped a bit more looking at cribs and both loved the "Jenny Lind" style in white... Salesgirl then told us that all furniture was on sale - 20% off - ending that day... So, then DH looks at me, smiles and says, "We'll take 3 of those cribs & 1 changing table to match... oh, and order TWO of those pink chairs for us, too." Am really excited and nervous that we ordered so much.... totally not what I planned to do! I just love the chairs, tho.. beautiful soft "blush" pink armchair swivel gliders... that look like a regular upholstered armchairs... Love that man... :cloud9: I took his picture with the cribs and sent it to the grandparents-to-be, showing them his first purchases of many for "his girls".... so sweet! Needless to say, I had a really blessed and wonderful weekend... :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I am being optimistic, but still so scary to buy things and make plans... every little pang & tug feeling has me scared of "jinxing" things and preterm labor concerns... But 2 doc appts this week has me feeling reassured that we are being vigilant... Every passing week is a blessing.
> 
> :hugs: to all!
> Charmaine

You are being monitored VERY CLOSELY. You have excellent care. I know it's hard not to worry, but your doing very well, what you mentioned about the cervical length is EXCELLENT for carrying three. :winkwink::flower: Sounds like you had a lovely time together.

YOU and Viv will have to take pictures of the baby's nursery so we can see. I'm REALLY excited to hear all the fun stuff.:happydance:

Junebug, I'll have to check out the Ameda pumps. Speaking of breasts and pumping. I had NO IDEA that bottle nipples were different. On facebook everyone said it took them several tries for their babies to like certain nipples. Umm, may be silly here, but I thought there was only ONE type of nipple for a bottle.:shrug: :haha:

Anna, it's okay. :winkwink: I think we're going with the Chicco Keyfit bundle. My friend who has two young kids and travels around like we do said her new one is AWESOME. She also said it would take six months to get on the trails anyways. SO, she's going to give us her Bob for FREE!:happydance: for next years trails.:thumbup: So excited!:happydance:

Sometimes men have foot and mouth disease.:dohh::haha: :hugs::kiss:

Viv, I miss ya and can't wait to hear about things in the upcoming months. Don't forget to post pics of the nursery when it's finished and bump pictures. 

I don't really have a bump yet so I haven't been posting pics.

Dougs birthday is Friday, the royal wedding. Can't seem to get away from all the publicity on it.:wacko: All day every day there is something on what's going on with the wedding on FRIDAY. It all started two weeks ago here.:dohh:

So poor Doug, Friday we'll probably be at the perinatal center for three hours and then goes to work on the day of his birthday with royal wedding bliss. :rofl: We'll be celebrating on Sat. with whatever he wants to do.:winkwink:

Have a good night ladies.:kiss::hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies, 

Wow a lot of activity going on... I need to get back to checking this thread at least 3 times a week! I think I read about limbs getting stuck in cribs...well my niece when she was about 2 would somehow manage to squeeze her leg through the bars on the crib and then cry out in the middle of the night.."my leg, my leg!" whenever I would spend the night I would be in there about 3 times a night trying to push her fat little thigh back through...needless to say she needed a toddler bed at that point. 

Vivienne - congrats on getting your furniture!!! that is so exciting. I still don't have mine. We are just now getting the furniture in our guest room OUT. BTW - I just found out the other day that they call it Kangaroo Care here as well - : )

Charmaine - congrats to you and your DH for ordering stuff! That is fantastic

Anna - For the maternity jeans i had that same probably with them being uncomfortable. I had to get the ones with the band that goes all the up almost to your boobs. the ones that were half bands, seemed to cut into my belly. 

Rebekah - I am using the Medela pump and it is great...of course it is hospital quality and they are a tad bit stronger than the ones you buy at the store (or so everyone keeps telling me). I will probably stick with Medela for the one I get when I go back to work.

Speaking of pumping - well i am going to go to it...it has been 3 hours...starting to get used to it now. Oh and on the Katelyn update, they said that they may try bottle feeding her soon which means breastfeeding as well. Probably in a week or so. Very encouraging. Currently, there are only 2 babies in the NICU, mine and another woman's who was also do in June. About 4 babies went home over the past 3 days. Time does seem to be moving. One more week and we are already in May (YAY!). 

I hope everyone is doing ok. Junebug, Sunshine, Titi, Chris 1, Angela, Code, and anyone else I may have left out - huge hellos. Also, HUGS to everyone!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi chicas! Sounds like a good holiday weekend was had by alll...
> 
> Pablo/Sunshine - Y'all are too funny! I have been in maternity pants so long, I think January was the last I wore my "fat" jeans.... I must say that the Spanx maternity wear are the BOMB! I went to the website & ordered her "Assets" brand, tho, not "Spanx"... its the brand she sells at Target. Bought the maternity "power panties", which are kind of like a biking short smoother, that rolls up over your bump. My issue wasn't so much the "smoothing", as I don't want anything tight around my middle right now AT ALL, but the legs are great as they keep my thighs from rubbing together... I love to wear dresses and they are so comfortable, until the thighs start a-rubbing.... ouch. Have my power panties on today for the first time & it is awesome!! $20 well spent!
> 
> Steph - so glad to hear Katelyn is getting bigger & doing well!!! Fantastic!!!
> 
> MA - Yay for the $$ drugs!!! glad you're feeling better, hon! :happydance:
> 
> Sunshine - You sound just like me... :) I think I choked up a bit when I read about you & your Hudsons... lol! I bought some citizens mat jeans, but they just don't fit the same... but I will wear them, anyway... On shoes - I am now keeping my pumps at work under my desk to wear around the office... lol... use the crocs to walk into the bldg... Oh, the horror! And wedges/platforms are a lifesaver!!! My hubs did make me put away my 3" flip flops, as I stumbled a bit in them... Must say, the thought of not fitting back into my shoes makes me really, really sad... I hope not. If so, if anyone grows to an 7.5, I got some awesome friggin' shoes...
> 
> AFM - our weekend outing was a trip to see a chair on sale at this cute baby boutique... Took DH to see it and he really liked it, but didn't want the one in-store as he thought it looked "faded"... So I pouted. :( We shopped a bit more looking at cribs and both loved the "Jenny Lind" style in white... Salesgirl then told us that all furniture was on sale - 20% off - ending that day... So, then DH looks at me, smiles and says, "We'll take 3 of those cribs & 1 changing table to match... oh, and order TWO of those pink chairs for us, too." Am really excited and nervous that we ordered so much.... totally not what I planned to do! I just love the chairs, tho.. beautiful soft "blush" pink armchair swivel gliders... that look like a regular upholstered armchairs... Love that man... :cloud9: I took his picture with the cribs and sent it to the grandparents-to-be, showing them his first purchases of many for "his girls".... so sweet! Needless to say, I had a really blessed and wonderful weekend... :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I am being optimistic, but still so scary to buy things and make plans... every little pang & tug feeling has me scared of "jinxing" things and preterm labor concerns... But 2 doc appts this week has me feeling reassured that we are being vigilant... Every passing week is a blessing.
> 
> :hugs: to all!
> Charmaine
> 
> You are being monitored VERY CLOSELY. You have excellent care. I know it's hard not to worry, but your doing very well, what you mentioned about the cervical length is EXCELLENT for carrying three. :winkwink::flower: Sounds like you had a lovely time together.
> 
> YOU and Viv will have to take pictures of the baby's nursery so we can see. I'm REALLY excited to hear all the fun stuff.:happydance:
> 
> Junebug, I'll have to check out the Ameda pumps. Speaking of breasts and pumping. I had NO IDEA that bottle nipples were different. On facebook everyone said it took them several tries for their babies to like certain nipples. Umm, may be silly here, but I thought there was only ONE type of nipple for a bottle.:shrug: :haha:
> 
> Anna, it's okay. :winkwink: I think we're going with the Chicco Keyfit bundle. My friend who has two young kids and travels around like we do said her new one is AWESOME. She also said it would take six months to get on the trails anyways. SO, she's going to give us her Bob for FREE!:happydance: for next years trails.:thumbup: So excited!:happydance:
> 
> Sometimes men have foot and mouth disease.:dohh::haha: :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Viv, I miss ya and can't wait to hear about things in the upcoming months. Don't forget to post pics of the nursery when it's finished and bump pictures.
> 
> I don't really have a bump yet so I haven't been posting pics.
> 
> Dougs birthday is Friday, the royal wedding. Can't seem to get away from all the publicity on it.:wacko: All day every day there is something on what's going on with the wedding on FRIDAY. It all started two weeks ago here.:dohh:
> 
> So poor Doug, Friday we'll probably be at the perinatal center for three hours and then goes to work on the day of his birthday with royal wedding bliss. :rofl: We'll be celebrating on Sat. with whatever he wants to do.:winkwink:
> 
> Have a good night ladies.:kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

I will babes, I just wanna have it painted and wallpapered which involves OH putting the computer down on the weekend and coming to pick out paper!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, yes I did POAS and it's negative! I can't explain my weird temperature surges... Hey does "posterior urethral valves" ring a bell? Based on what you last wrote, I think this may be what they're referring to?

Rebekah we were lucky, the Born Free bottles worked from the start for us!

RE: pumps. Hospital grade ones are the best by far but most people can't afford to buy one, let alone rent one for months at a time! Ameda also makes a great hospital grade one. I love the portability of my Purely Yours (it is lighter than most dual electric pumps). Often pumped during long car rides and gave her the bottle so as to minimize how often we had to stop ;-)

Chris, sounds like your little star is doing awesome! Yay for being able to start breastfeeding and bottles soon!!!

Charmaine your new nursery gear sounds AMAZING! Congrats on the purchases. You'll love those chairs in the middle of the night! Hoorah Viv on your furniture purchases too!


AFM, Zoëlle is so cute :cloud9: She's mastered signing "milk" when she wants to nurse. She signs it ALL the time: in the stroller during a walk, in her high chair while I'm feeding her solids, on the floor while playing and I walk in the room, even WHILE nursing. She gets this silly little grin when I ask her in French if she wants milk, and lunges at my chest. Sooooo cute!!! Loves her boob juice that one ;-)


----------



## AustinGurrl

Junebug_CJ said:


> AFM, Zoëlle is so cute :cloud9: She's mastered signing "milk" when she wants to nurse. She signs it ALL the time: in the stroller during a walk, in her high chair while I'm feeding her solids, on the floor while playing and I walk in the room, even WHILE nursing. She gets this silly little grin when I ask her in French if she wants milk, and lunges at my chest. Sooooo cute!!! Loves her boob juice that one ;-)

Junebug - The baby signing is the CUTEST!!! I have a friend that has her two (2 yrs & 18 mo) in a fantastic Montessori where the teach sign... They really use all the "food" signs a LOT!!! It is just so adorable... and amazing. 

Did you teach Zoelle yourself?? So precious.....


----------



## pablo797

morning all!!!

Junebug, boob juice!! LOL!! Little zoe is awesome. I hope to teach mine sign. For a number of reasons,one of them being she has a hearing impaired uncle and aunt. So far in the family I know the most sign and thats not saying much. Do you like the montisori school? We have one here but reviews are mixed. 

Austin, your DH is so cute!! What a lucky girl you are!! 

MA, I never knew there were so many bottle types and nipple types either unntil I started reading the magazines. It's overwhelming!! Most folks say it's trial and error. Hope doug has a good birthday. Yes the wedding is soon and you'd think there isn't any other news. I just worry. Can't help but think how Diana was destroyed by all the attention, I don't want that for her son or his wife. 

Steph, woohoo for little katelyn. She sounds awesome and it will be great if she can breast feed soon! 

Junebug, I don't remember what if anything the doctor called it. I will ask my doc next week and get back to you. 

Vivienne, pictures when you get a chance!! 

titti, hope you are well!
rottpaw, how are you?
Svet, how's it going? 

AFM, nothing new. WAIT . . . There is something new, think I felt the baby kick last night for the first time. I'm not 100% sure as i've never felt it before but mom intuition says it was a kick, a few actually. Have a good tuesday!! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, we've been teaching Zoëlle signing ourselves: we aren't fluent by any means, but have invested in 3 baby/infant signing DVDs which we watch with her and learn together. I definitely think it's a great skill! We're working on "more", right now she claps her hands when she's trying to say it: it's actually joining thumb, index and third fingers of each hand, then touching both hands together  We did contemplate Montessori school, but there is no French one that is easy access to our house so she's still at home with Nathan, who is on parental leave until September.

OK Anna, let me know! And YES, you felt baby kick!!! I'm sure that's what it was for you, I too was hesitant in believing it but the time is about right :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Speaking of which, FULL set of signing DVDs on Mama Bargains for $37!!!
www.mamabargains.com


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lots of fun conversation going on here. Steph, glad all is going well. I've been told our flex spending will now cover the cost of pump and supplies. IF they in fact do, I'll go for the Medala, if not, I'll check out Junebugs choice as it sounds economical and pretty comparable. :thumbup:

By the way Junebug. Does the Born Free bottles have a place that will automatically pump the milk through the bottles?? I'm told that the Avent does and on the facebook account, there are several women who go with that brand because it goes in stages with bottles up to toddler cups. I must say it's a neat idea. I'm honestly at odds as to which ones we'll choose. As Anna said, Its trial and error. I like the concept of Avent, but also like Born Free. Dr. Browns were mentioned as was another foreign type name that's supposed to mimic the breast when you change from breastfeeding. Only one friend seemed to have it. Thought I'd get ONE of them and see how they'd do.

Baby Signing sounds LOVELY!! Doug worked with MMRD patients and one was sign only. He learned alot of sign language and I'd LOVE to learn with our child. May have to check out that link you provided. :winkwink:

Anna, I bet that was a kick you felt. Sometimes when it's your first pregnancy your unsure. Mine feels like fluttering. I actually started wk 14 feeling the movement but I'm told it can happen that early if it's your second pregnancy. I know some who's first and they still said they felt it that early.

Angela and Terri...praying your both doing well. How are you both doing with the kids??

Svet and Titi, I'm wondering where you are??

Love to the lurkers too. :winkwink: :hug:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, everyone! :flower:

Junebug, thanks so much for posting your list - it will be VERY helpful now that I'm finally getting into shopping mode. 

And speaking of shopping mode... how exciting to have your furniture coming in, Viv! Our "nursery" is still being emptied out (it WAS my exercise room) so we can start the whole process. Can't wait to see your pictures! I need ideas... 

Charmaine - Wow! Three cribs, two chairs, and a changing table! All in one shopping trip, too! I know what you mean about the fear of jinxing things, but please don't feel that way. You're in the best of hands and everything's going well - let yourself enjoy this! You deserve it! Your DH sounds like a wonderful man - you really are blessed to have him in your life. :flower:

Anna - what a sweet thing for your coworker to give you baby's first gift! I'd probably tear up too... And that's so awesome that you felt your little one! I'm still waiting for that, but it'll probably be at least a few more weeks yet.

MA - have fun celebrating Doug's b-day on Friday! Your posting about that reminded me that my own DH's b-day is in a few weeks and I've done absolutely NOTHING about it yet... Maybe I'll tell him I'm making his gift this year, and it'll be delivered in September. :haha:

Steph, I'm so happy that you'll be able to start BFing soon - that first time will be amazing, I'm sure. :cloud9:

Hugs to Chris #1, Titi, Angela & Terri :hugs:

AFM, we had our anomaly scan on Monday - everything looked perfect, and he confirmed that we're having a little girl! :cloud9: He said he was certain of it. She gave us quite the money shot. Awwww, my little porn star... :dohh: I guess her father will have to have a talk with her. :haha: So finally, finally, finally, it feels real. We're actually having a :baby:! We gave the go-ahead to the parents to tell family/friends if they wanted to, as we've been making them sit on the news up until now. Believe you me, they were NOT happy about that! :nope: So for the last two days, they've been burning up the phone lines... One thing I did learn at the scan was that the placenta is attached to the front of the uterus. So unfortunately, that'll buffer some of her earlier movements and I probably won't feel her as soon as I would've if it had attached elsewhere. :cry: BUT - we saw that she's quite active, and that's what matters most.

Well, I finally broke down and bought some maternity jeans. I found my fat jeans, but they were still a pain in the butt (no pun intended) because every time I'd sit down, the back part of the waistline would ride half-way down my backside. I had to make sure I was sitting on my shirt to avoid "plumber butt." :growlmad: Then I'd have to hike them back up the minute I stood up... So I went to Old Navy and got two pair to start - one with the full panel, and the other with the "woven waistband." Love 'em both - SO comfortable. So seeing as I was already there, I just had to buy the most adorable little pair of jeans for the Squirt... Because the DH was getting home after I went to bed, I left them out for him to see with a note that said "Aren't these just the cutest things ever?" When I got up this morning, he left a reply to take them back - they didn't fit.

_Sigh_... :dohh:

Hope everyone has a good day! :kiss:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all! It's wednesday and I think I woke up on thee wrong side of the bed today. EVERYTHING is anoying me!! 

Sunshine, love the money shot! Glad you got some maternity jeans. I am still having trouble with plumber crack as some of the maternity jeans I inherited are low rise. I keep wearing my belly band to cover up. Love DH's response to the note! He's pretty funny. So glad the scan went so well!! 

Junebug, well, that's just plain weird about your cycle. I hope the witch arrives soon so you can get on with it already! 

ma, good luck in the bottle search. It's one of those things I was going to stock up on, but now I think i'll just buy a few of different styles and find out which one she likes before investing tons. It's good news that your flex plan will cover part of the coast. Oh! And btw, congrads on the BOB that's a score of a hand me down!! 

I know there's more to write and that I haven't touched base with everyone, but like I said wrong side of the bed this am so i'm going to cut it relatively short and just try and get my head together. 

xxx anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Morning all! It's wednesday and I think I woke up on thee wrong side of the bed today. EVERYTHING is anoying me!!
> 
> Sunshine, love the money shot! Glad you got some maternity jeans. I am still having trouble with plumber crack as some of the maternity jeans I inherited are low rise. I keep wearing my belly band to cover up. Love DH's response to the note! He's pretty funny. So glad the scan went so well!!
> 
> Junebug, well, that's just plain weird about your cycle. I hope the witch arrives soon so you can get on with it already!
> 
> ma, good luck in the bottle search. It's one of those things I was going to stock up on, but now I think i'll just buy a few of different styles and find out which one she likes before investing tons. It's good news that your flex plan will cover part of the coast. Oh! And btw, congrads on the BOB that's a score of a hand me down!!
> 
> I know there's more to write and that I haven't touched base with everyone, but like I said wrong side of the bed this am so i'm going to cut it relatively short and just try and get my head together.
> 
> xxx anna

Well we better get you to roll over to the "right side" of the bed then.:winkwink::hugs::kiss: Praying the rest of your day only gets better from here.:thumbup:

Yes, I seem to be finding some EXCELLENT second hand items.:happydance: We're going to put the crib and rocking chair on layaway next month. My mindset is that I don't want ANYTHING in that room too early. There's a three month wait for layaways and that will set me to 28wks which will be long past the two milestones...wk 22 where I lost Jackson Jeffrey and wk 24 which is viability milestone. So I'm all for picking everything out now, I just would rather them come when I have passed those important milestones. It will put my mind at ease.

Sunshine, WTG on the maternity jeans and I think the gift in September is WELL worth the wait. :winkwink::happydance:

*****Oh, wanted to also mention that LynnB from the other board got a faint line and then a more brighter line recently. It's looking like she may have that :bfp: :happydance: She's not ready to come by quite yet and I understand her need to stay with the others for a bit until it's officially confirmed. It's hard with one loss let alone two to get past that doubt and fear. So if everyone could keep her in their thoughts and prayers for a beautiful sticky bean carried to term healthfully I'm sure she'd appreciate it. 

I hope this is the first of MANY :bfp: to come and "graduate" to this board. :happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Wednesday All!

Rebekah - thanks for the information on LynnB. She (and the rest of the group) will be in prayers. Great news on the second hand items. We are getting lots of things 2nd hand. My DH's sister had a baby a year ago so we are getting her car seats/travel system. A friend of mine is giving us her crib. It is a bit older, but it is is great condition. We will just need to buy a new mattress for it. That is cool that you have some items you want to put on layaway next month...which is in 4 days! LOL

Chris - Glad everything went well with your scan! that is excellent news! I agree with 

Anna - your DH is funny. Love his response to the jeans. BTW don't you just LOVE Old Navy Maternity clothes. Comfy and inexpensive. YAY on feeling your LO kick for the first time! That is awesome. 

Junebug - how great that your daughter knows sign language and i too love the boob juice comment. Too funny!

I just wanted to pop in really quick to say HI and that I am thinking of you all! Once we get our nursery together I will post some picks. Also, I may try and post a pic or two of my Katiebug later this week. I got some great shots the other day with her eyes wide open! 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Happy Wednesday All!
> 
> Also, I may try and post a pic or two of my Katiebug later this week. I got some great shots the other day with her eyes wide open!
> 
> Best,
> Steph

I'm melting as we speak.:cloud9::happydance::kiss:


----------



## codegirl

Hey ladies! Glad to hear that scans are going so well... more babies :dance:


I loved CJ's top buy list. I don't think I have that many "must haves" but I do have a couple of things that I do LOVE.

1. a Co-Sleeper bed... love love LOVE it!!!
2. woven wrap and ring sling.
3. bouncy chair that fits in the bathroom (for shower time)
4. good pump
5. a change table (I'm too old to use the floor or counters that are too short, kills my back)

I am very disappointed in my stroller. I spent too much and it doesn't expand to hold more than one. I would suggest going used or make sure that it can expand to get more use out of it.

I'll add if I think of anything else, but those are important to me.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> Hey ladies! Glad to hear that scans are going so well... more babies :dance:
> 
> 
> I loved CJ's top buy list. I don't think I have that many "must haves" but I do have a couple of things that I do LOVE.
> 
> 1. a Co-Sleeper bed... love love LOVE it!!!
> 2. woven wrap and ring sling.
> 3. bouncy chair that fits in the bathroom (for shower time)
> 4. good pump
> 5. a change table (I'm too old to use the floor or counters that are too short, kills my back)
> 
> I am very disappointed in my stroller. I spent too much and it doesn't expand to hold more than one. I would suggest going used or make sure that it can expand to get more use out of it.
> 
> I'll add if I think of anything else, but those are important to me.

If you don't mind me asking, which brand stroller is it that your not happy with. I think the negative comments can also help with what mommies don't find helpful. :thumbup:

Thanks so much. I have just about everything on my list that you have mentioned. I'm going to have to see your co-sleeper. I was going to go with a regular pack n play system Chicco brand but I'm interested in the one your using. 

Thanks for your list of ideas.



Oh ladies, also a friend of mine gave me a link to help in choosing the right bottle for babies. The Best Baby Bottles For Your Child

I thought I'd share it and see if it will help anyone. I'm going to put a bunch of brands on my registry and see which brand pans out!:winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

morning all!! 

ok better today, went for a walk with a girl friend this morning and it just sets my day up! 

MA, thanks for the info on Lynnb, I will check in over there this morning. Also thanks for the link for bottles. I will check it out next. I understand your hesitation on buying stuff for baby until after milestones. But I have a good feeling about you. 

Steph, can't wait to see pictures of your girl!! I am glad you are getting so much stuff as hand me downs. I too am getting crib,changing table,and breast pump from friends. 

Codegirl, thanks for the advice re:stroller. I agree with ma, what type was it? It will help some of us on the fence. Hope you are doing well!!

AFM, nothing to report except . . . It's SUNNY!! I am so happy it's not even funny how nice it is to see the sun! 

hope everyone has a sunny day too!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

ma, just read baby bottle article and found it VERY helpful!! Thanks.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> ma, just read baby bottle article and found it VERY helpful!! Thanks.

Your welcome!:hugs::flower:


Heads Up ladies, Ergo Baby Carrier is on "Baby Steals" for an EXCELLENT price! I bought mine slightly used at 25.00 but this one is new from between 50.00-70.00 for a new carrier which usually costs over 100.00. The only thing you'd need is an infant insert which costs 25.oo if you plan to babywear from infancy.

Great deal for an all new one and it's only until the end of today!!:happydance: They're usually on here once in a blue moon too.

Here's the link Baby Steals Ergo Carrier Deal


----------



## codegirl

I bought the peg prego P3. It's a nice enough stroller but it's expensive and I already have to look at replacing it because it doesn't fit two kids. If I had to do it over again I think I would find something with bigger wheels and maybe even used.

I also have the peg perego car seat. Nice enough but one of the heaviest on the market which means we moved Edward to a big convertable carseat before we "had" too as I couldn't lift the bucket car seat with him in it.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> I bought the peg prego P3. It's a nice enough stroller but it's expensive and I already have to look at replacing it because it doesn't fit two kids. If I had to do it over again I think I would find something with bigger wheels and maybe even used.
> 
> I also have the peg perego car seat. Nice enough but one of the heaviest on the market which means we moved Edward to a big convertable carseat before we "had" too as I couldn't lift the bucket car seat with him in it.

WOW! That's definitely good to know. Peg Prego's are pretty expensive as you mentioned. It's nice to know from other mommies what works and what doesn't. I can't imagine not being able to handle the carseat. The wheel issue is interesting too. Thanks for the review!:thumbup::hugs::flower:


----------



## codegirl

well, keep in mind the Edward was a 9lb'er and I had a lot of birth trauma with him. I'm wheeling Eric better in the bucket although it's still heavy.

also, I would like bigger wheels because of the snow we get and the fact that I live in an older neighbourhood with sidewalks that are beat up. these factors might be different for you.


----------



## codegirl

Speaking of size, my little monkey has gone from 7lbs 14oz to 12lbs 3.75oz


----------



## Vivienne

Junebug_CJ said:


> Anna, yes I did POAS and it's negative! I can't explain my weird temperature surges... Hey does "posterior urethral valves" ring a bell? Based on what you last wrote, I think this may be what they're referring to?
> 
> Rebekah we were lucky, the Born Free bottles worked from the start for us!
> 
> RE: pumps. Hospital grade ones are the best by far but most people can't afford to buy one, let alone rent one for months at a time! Ameda also makes a great hospital grade one. I love the portability of my Purely Yours (it is lighter than most dual electric pumps). Often pumped during long car rides and gave her the bottle so as to minimize how often we had to stop ;-)
> 
> Chris, sounds like your little star is doing awesome! Yay for being able to start breastfeeding and bottles soon!!!
> 
> Charmaine your new nursery gear sounds AMAZING! Congrats on the purchases. You'll love those chairs in the middle of the night! Hoorah Viv on your furniture purchases too!
> 
> 
> AFM, Zoëlle is so cute :cloud9: She's mastered signing "milk" when she wants to nurse. She signs it ALL the time: in the stroller during a walk, in her high chair while I'm feeding her solids, on the floor while playing and I walk in the room, even WHILE nursing. She gets this silly little grin when I ask her in French if she wants milk, and lunges at my chest. Sooooo cute!!! Loves her boob juice that one ;-)

That is about the most adorable thing I've ever heard!! And love the image of her "lunging" at your chest!!!!!!!:bunny:


----------



## Vivienne

Evening all
BH have started and they hurt like.......*%$^$## and I've had to finally buy maternity pants:cry: Sorry just starting to feel uncomfortable enough to moan out loud now. But hey I've reached V day so YAY!

On a brighter note, had to laugh yesterday. At work I was having a BH and it was a doozy. A co-worker stopped by to ask if I was all right, and I said Oh yes fine just a fake contraction hahaha etc etc. She looked at me funny and walked away and I really didn't think much of it till later on. 
Then she approached me again later to ask me to help her lift a heavy product for a customer and I said no sorry it's too heavy for me now and I'm not allowed as per my contract. She looked really annoyed and I apologised again saying I couldn't. She asked what made me different to everyone else when, (this is the best bit) the customer turned to her and said, "well considering she looks about 6 months pregnant I'd have to agree with her on the no lifting".

My co worker's jaw hit the floor and she said," you're pregnant?? I thought you had just let yourself go since I last saw you and I didn't want to say anything." :dohh:
She was so embarrassed and my god I laughed until I nearly peed myself (not hard these days I know but...) I felt so bad but it was just the look on her face poor girl. She was so happy for me though and gave me a hug!:hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

OMG - that's the funniest thing I've heard in a long time!!! :haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies,

Codegirl, thanks for the strollr info! So glad the monkey is gaining weight. Sounds like a good eater! 

vivienne, LOL! Loved the story!!!!

ma,when do you start ur shots? It's soonn I think. 

sunshine, rottpaw, austin, titti and svet hi all and hope everyone is well!!

AFM, headed out of town this weekend,camping again in utah. Another winter storm is headed our way and I can't bear the thought of a snowy weekend. Lows are going to get in single digits. Hope evryone has a good weekend!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! :hi:

Viv, that's hillarious though her first reactions would have annoyed me a bit. I'll give her slack because she didn't know though. :thumbup:

no gender at todays scan :cry:. I was slightly disappointed as the office only ordered cervical measurements BUT the kind sonographer blessed us with a peek of a little wiggler and a heart rate of 160. What a relief to make sure the baby is alright.

The scarey part of it all is that my cervical measurement went down YET AGAIN. I'm still in the "safe zone" but the fact that the length is going down from 39 to 37 now to 35 has me on alert. The Dr. said she kinda new I'd be on that when she came in and said if I'd like she'd monitor every week. I'd rather NOT go in if we don't have to at this "safe zone" but if I get down to 30 I may start to panic. That's when we'll be doing every week. I'm just PRAYING that my cervical length will stick to 35 for the remainder as I don't want an "I told you so moment" where I actually have to be stitched. I will be SO MAD because the best time to stitch is during wks 13 and 14. :wacko:

At any rate, the nurse let Doug give me my 17P shot (because he's an RN) and gave him the rest of the doses for the rest of the month so he'll administer it at home. I've been told the shots are VERY painful but Doug has a method that cuts the sting so I had no pain! I do have intense nausia from the added progesterone though. My hope is that maybe the 17P shots will calm the cervix enough to keep the length where it's at.

Baby is doing well though. I get the feeling it's a girl but I won't know until the gender scan in two weeks if "he or she" cooperates.

Love and :hug: to you all :flower:


----------



## sunshine71

Just quickly popping in to say good morning & happy weekend!

Dear God, Anna - single digits?? :wacko: How do you manage!? And here I thought Buffalo was bad... My heart goes out to ya, girlfriend!

Glad the shots aren't too painful, MA. And sorry you weren't able to see the gender. Ya know, maybe going in weekly isn't such a bad thing - the more monitoring, the better the chance of catching a potential problem before it can get out of hand. I know going in for weekly appointments are a pain in the you-know-what, but the peace of mind they'll bring will be worth it. Besides, maybe they'll be able to see if it's a little he or she in there! And I agree with you - normally I love to say "I told ya so" but in this case I really hope you don't have to!

Nothing going on with me this weekend. Today's supposed to be sunny, but on the chilly side (low 60s) - probably a little cold for the bike. Hopefully it'll warm up a little more than they're predicting - baby needs a ride!!

Have a good weekend, everyone! :flow:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies, sorry haven't been on here in the last few days.

I have a sinusitis and it's a doozy :-( Can't sleep from pain in my head when I lie down and my headache is constant throughout the day... I just have to keep working through it and being a mom... So now my turn to be on antibiotics, and today marks the start of week #4 that I'm sick. Luckily Zoëlle is fully healed. 

Viv, soooo funny, can't believe your co-worker hadn't figured it out. Good for the customer for being astute ;-)

Anna, hope you don't freeze camping this weekend! I went once in the Adirondacks in October and I swore never again!

Rebekah, :hugs:. Fingers crossed that darn cervix of yours behaves! And in this context maybe the weekly monitoring would provide some ease of mind? So glad your shots aren't hurting!

Chris, can't wait to see pics of your little star!

Terri, what awesome weight gain! Just looked at Z's records and she didn't reach 12 lbs until she was 6 months!!! Which one of those co-sleepers do you have BTW? Planning on getting one for baby #2.

So on cycle day 94 and still no positive OPK. Thank goodness for the cheapies because the daily monitoring I'm doing could have been quite pricey. I continue to have weird temperature surges. Mind you, with my sinusitis and bacterial infection, that may explain it :-( Because of our tight schedule I'm starting to feel a bit nervous that I've seen no ovulation yet... I refuse to stop nursing Z though, my goal was 12 months at least and hopefully continue evening/bed time nursing until 2 years. I really hope my body is not the type that won't ovulate until 6 months after I stop nursing!!!

OK, back to bed I go. I have a talk to prepare this weekend too so not much rest for me :-( Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## codegirl

CJ - sorry to hear that you are sick. hopefully the meds work fast.

I have the Arms Reach Mini Convertable Co-sleeper as we have a small bedroom


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks hun!
This is the one I was looking at! Did you buy it off this site?
Just had to post a poem my friend posted in her parenting journal, I was crying so bad all my make-up was gone by the end...

Wean Me Gently

by Cathy Cardall

I know I look so big to you,
Maybe I seem too big for the needs I have.
But no matter how big we get,
We still have needs that are important to us.


I know that our relationship is growing and changing,
But I still need you. I need your warmth and closeness,
Especially at the end of the day
When we snuggle up in bed.


Please don't get too busy for us to nurse.
I know you think I can be patient,
Or find something to take the place of a nursing;
A book, a glass of something,
But nothing can take your place when I need you.


Sometimes just cuddling with you,
Having you near me is enough.
I guess I am growing and becoming independent,
But please be there.


This bond we have is so strong and so important to me,
Please don't break it abruptly.
Wean me gently,
Because I am your mother,

And my heart is tender.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Junebug, so sorry everything is a bit crazy over there with Opk and sinusitis. :wacko: Hope you get to feeling better soon dear :hugs:

A thought crossed my mind today and I wondered. With using cloth diapers what do you do with them out in public when their soiled to keep the stink away and what do you do when your at home? Do you keep a bucket at home for the soiled ones? What kind of bucket do you use? I've seen the cute disposable diaper bins and was wondering if people fill them with water or something and add them until you throw them into the wash or what you do with them.lol Figured I'd deal with this now so I can figure out what I'd need and how to actually do things. :winkwink:

AFM:

Well, I stood out on faith and so Doug and I went to Babies R Us and put a layaway on the new crib and dresser. I plan on using the armoir we have here already and asking my mom to stain it so it will match. The picture looks like the crib is literally black so it doesn't do it justice. It's a beautiful cherry color. We seem to have mostly a nice cherry color furniture with exception to our dining room so we decided to stick with that color stain in wood for the babies room. That way through growth it won't get old in color. :thumbup: Check it out here Manchester 4-in-1 crib

THEN I purchase the cutest little diaper bag. It was the only one so I knew I had to splurge. 

*The front of the bag has a sheep on it with the Psalm "The Lord is my Shepherd" (one of MANY of my FAVORITE animals and scriptures)*

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0087.jpg


*The inside of the bag has Scripture from Psalms that shares how each child is a gift from God. That always means so much to me. Whether a child comes from our own body or is born in our hearts by another birth mother as an orphan...ALL children are a gift from God!* 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0088.jpg

Saw my parents too. Mom is really excited. It's blessed me more than words as I wasn't sure how she'd react after how she and my dad closed down emotionally when Jackson passed away. In fact, mom asked Doug if he would talk with the women at church. She wants to have one big shower for me and since the women at church have been there since we lost our son Jackson Jeffrey she wants them to be a part of it and will get with Dougs mom to deal with both sides of the families. I nearly cried when she said she just felt the women at church have been such a sense of comfort to us through both our loss AND our newfound joys. The fact that she's willing to travel to have it at OUR church just blessed my heart. 


So, today I took a deep breath and pushed beyond my fears. We ordered the crib in faith that this child of ours will stay where she or he is SAFE, in my womb, until October and this time there will be a child to fill the crib and diapers to fill the bag. In God I trust and in Him my hope lies. To God be the glory!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Helloooooooo!

Soooo glad you're starting to feel better about the pregnancy Rebekah! How far along are you now?? :blush: Without the ticker I have a hard time keeping track!

BEAUTIFUL crib set! Z's nursery set is also cherry wood  For her big girl room I think we'll go with white though, I LOVED my white room set when I was a kid. :happydance: So excited for you for the shower, sounds great!!! So sweet of your mom :cloud9:

For the diapers: everything I read recommends a dry pail (i.e. no water). We bought a big white bin at a home hardware store and this is the bag we use:

https://www.sogreenbaby.com/product/planet-wise-diaper-pail-liner We have 2 that we alternate. 

And to control the odour, we just spray the diapers with this and there is NO odour at all in our nursery:

https://www.sogreenbaby.com/product/bumgenius-odor-remover

When we go out for the day, we use a wet bag for the soiled diapers. I have a couple of small ones and a regular sized one (small fits 4-6, regular 6-8). These are also great for swim class and for "accidents", for the soiled clothes. :

https://www.sogreenbaby.com/product/grovia™-small-tote-wetbag

When we go travelling overnight, we use a hybrid system by GroVia. This consists of a waterproof, reusable outer layer, with biodegradable liners (made with wood pulp and no chemicals like the regular sposies). The outer shells are also one size, fitting from birth to potty training. Once in a while they come on sale on those day of the deal sites I posted a few weeks back. OR you can get some great deals from moms selling used ones on DiaperSwappers forum! The beauty with these outer shells is that you can also get cotton liners for them so they become regular cloth diapers. We have some, but never use them so if you decide you want to use this system let me know and I can give you a good deal ;-)

https://www.sogreenbaby.com/product/grovia™-hybrid-test-drive

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh forgot to mention that breast milk poo washes away VERY easily so no liners necessary. However if baby is on formula or once they start solids, we LOVE our liners:

https://www.sogreenbaby.com/product/bummis-bio-soft-flushable-liner

Biodegradable and flushable, so poo is very easy to dispose of.

And for stains? Simple sunning takes care of them 100%!!!


----------



## codegirl

I ordered my co-sleeper from a company in Toronto but I can't remember who. sorry :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

K thanks will look into it! Would be great to pick it up locally for sure ;-)
Edit: I think I have a positive cheapie OPK :happydance: Discarded urine before the second line showed up so didn't confirm with ClearBlue but will next washroom trip!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> K thanks will look into it! Would be great to pick it up locally for sure ;-)
> Edit: I think I have a positive cheapie OPK :happydance: Discarded urine before the second line showed up so didn't confirm with ClearBlue but will next washroom trip!!!

Oh my goodness! Praise God for the positive opk:happydance: praying you get a second positive and go to town :sex:

As for how far along I am. I'm 17wks today:happydance: 5 more weeks until the milestone week. :wacko: Hopefully we'll get LONG past that though with the injections.

I must say last night was ROUGH! I was in pain in the lower back muscles and hips. I said the injection didn't hurt going in but I'm wondering if the thickness of the 17P delayed any pain as I felt discomfort the night OF the injection and after all the errands from yesterday, by last night I was almost in tears with pain and feeling nauseated again. Oh, forgot to mention the shots have kept the INTENSE nausea going from first trimester. :rofl: I had an incling that would be back from some of the comments on the subject. I'll just suck it up for baby's sake:thumbup::winkwink::happydance:


Thanks for the wealth of information on the cloth nappies. I'll be checking those links out first thing tonight and I have to go back and find that link for the sign language too. I'd really like to have them so I'm going to bookmark the site!:winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Disappointed, the ClearBlue was negative. Well thankfully I'm not relying on the cheapies. Sigh...

So sorry you were in pain last night :-( Hope it gets less as time goes by! I understand with the nausea, mine was so severe I'd vomit several times per day without the anti-puke meds! YAY on 17 weeks!!!

As for the signing DVDs, it was a deal on available until supplies ran out and they were gone in less than a few hours! I'll keep my eyes peeled for another deal on those ;-)


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> K thanks will look into it! Would be great to pick it up locally for sure ;-)
> Edit: I think I have a positive cheapie OPK :happydance: Discarded urine before the second line showed up so didn't confirm with ClearBlue but will next washroom trip!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness! Praise God for the positive opk:happydance: praying you get a second positive and go to town :sex:
> 
> As for how far along I am. I'm 17wks today:happydance: 5 more weeks until the milestone week. :wacko: Hopefully we'll get LONG past that though with the injections.
> 
> I must say last night was ROUGH! I was in pain in the lower back muscles and hips. I said the injection didn't hurt going in but I'm wondering if the thickness of the 17P delayed any pain as I felt discomfort the night OF the injection and after all the errands from yesterday, by last night I was almost in tears with pain and feeling nauseated again. Oh, forgot to mention the shots have kept the INTENSE nausea going from first trimester. :rofl: I had an incling that would be back from some of the comments on the subject. I'll just suck it up for baby's sake:thumbup::winkwink::happydance:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the wealth of information on the cloth nappies. I'll be checking those links out first thing tonight and I have to go back and find that link for the sign language too. I'd really like to have them so I'm going to bookmark the site!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Chin up Rebekah, you've come so far! :hugs: It's just going to get better and better! 

PS: I love your diaper bag, too true!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

I have been trying to post an image of katelyn, however I don't know how to do it :-(...any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been trying to post an image of katelyn, however I don't know how to do it :-(...any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Steph

Go to photobucket.com and sign up for a free account if you don't already have one. Upload the photos from your computer. You can edit to resize the photo for proper sizing to post here. Then you add the "direct link" by putting your curser on "direct link" and it will automatically copy. 

Come here to a post....click on the icon that looks like a picture with mountains on it. It will ask for the URL. Paste the URL and submit reply. You should see the picture. :winkwink::thumbup::flower:

Can't WAIT to see the baby.:cloud9::happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks! I am off to the hospital I will try to post some photos tonight!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Have a great visit Steph :hugs:

Just wanted to show off a photo of Zoëlle done today at the studio. Posted about 20 on FB!!!
 



Attached Files:







s51329ca116185_4_0.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey girls!!! It's been awhile again! So sorry. I've just been uber busy with this course, but I am writing my exams next week and fx'd I pass!!! Oh please please please I hope I will pass. I need to put this all behind me and get on with planning for baby and get excited about being a mommy!! Had my 24 week appt. today and everything seems good. She is really wriggling around in there and kicking a lot. I love it! i am such a light sleeper she also wakes me up at night now. :cloud9: My latest pregnancy discovery- when I sneeze or laugh too hard I pee my pants :| :thumbup:

On to you girls........ I am nearly ten pages back so this might be long :haha:

AustinGurrl- three girls! WOW I am so happy everything came back good on the amnio. :hugs: I think your money concerns are common and then times that by three! I was panicking earlier on and then just calculated how much I can expect when on maternity leave and have made a budget that started in March and goes until I return to work in July 2012. That really helped to ease my worries and wrapped my brain around it all. We're going to be ok but it will be tight for 6 mo. Unfortunately me staying home is not an option. My husband I do well, and make practically the same salary, but his salary alone doesn't even cover our mortgage, taxes, water, heat and gas bills. We also wanted to do some stuff around the house this summer but with all the baby stuff we need to buy, we have decided to wait until next year. Showers are great, but I'm personally not holding my breath on receiving much more than clothes :wacko: Aww so cute re. your shopping trip. I would have loved to see the look on the girls face when your husband said you'll take three cribs! :haha:

MA- your garden sounds wonderful! My husband is getting into gardening so we'll see how that goes this year. We have a lot of squirrels and a resident marmot so I fear not much will be left over for us. Congrats on your scan!!! :happydance: Oooh sorry about the bacterial problem :wacko: What's up with your body girl? lol xo Nice crib! Very classy.

Steph- MASSIVE hugs to you. I can not even begin to imagine how hard it would be to go home and leave your beautiful baby girl behind. I love her name btw. :hugs: Good on you for pumping even through the pain. I am still two weeks behind so hopefully it has gotten easier for you... I'll read on now. Can't wait to see a picture of her! How much does she weigh now?

codegirl- beautiful pictures!!! Thanks for sharing! xo

sunshine71- I love what you said here: "how to balance being the best mom you can be without loosing the woman you've already worked so hard to become." :thumbup: So very true! Congrats on the little girl! there seems to be something in the water here, LOL Lot's of little girls going around. :)

pablo797- I think marriage counseling is a good idea! It could be really good preparation for you both to have a non-biased third party in on your discussions. I was actually saying to my husband the other night, 'if the only thing we every fight about is money, then why do famous people get divorced all the time?' LOL Btw- for some reason I had no idea you were so close to me in gestation, lol, I think once we get passed the 20 week mark the difference in a week here or there is sooo small. YAY for feeling the baby kick! isn't it awesome? 

Junebug_CJ- please don't stress about conceiving! Easier said than done I know. Why do you have to be pregnant by August? Oh and I love how environmentally aware you are! A good ole true Canadian. ;) Nice poem :hugs: Awww Zoe is positively gorgeous!!!! 

Vivienne- Kangaroo Care! I LOVE it!!!! I am going to start using that! LOL :dohh: Viv! Your co-worker!!! That is friggin hilarious :rofl: Sorry about the BH. Hope I don't get those anytime soon...


Hopefully i didn't miss anyone. I am reallllly going to try to keep up better. I miss you gals! I haven't been shopping for anything yet! We did pick out our crip, so when I get back from vacation in early June we will go buy it. My parents have kindly offered to buy it for us so that will be really helpful. My aunt and mom are throwing me a baby shower when I am home in a couple weeks. I am pretty sure I won't get much more than clothes there though, because they all know I am traveling by plane. Not to sound greedy but I really hope people think beyond clothes at least at my local baby shower. When I get back I guess I will register for my one here to help our a bit with more practical stuff. I know you need lot's of clothes, but I have a couple friends who are giving me tons of hand me downs so I think we'll be pretty covered. Anyway........ I have no clue on the stroller front other than to start I want to purchase a travel system. For a bigger car seat we'll probably buy a Recaro. My husband is a car enthusiast and they design racing car seats and have a baby line. lol Whatever makes him happy. With the dollar the way it is buying from the US will actually save us money so I figure why not. :shrug: I don't plan on getting a glider or chair for the nursery. I just don't see myself sitting in there. MY house isn't that big so I think I'll just go into the living room to nurse. I dunno, so a crib, dresser (with changepad) and bookshelf? I think is all we need. 

Sorry for the novel!!! Just figured for once I shouldn't read and run! lol Massive hugs and kisses to you girls!!!! :flower:

None of you have posted bump pics so I'm going to start! I have a real baby bump now, LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Steph welcome back!!!!!!!!!!
I'm sure you WILL pass your exams  Fingers crossed!!!
If I want a year off for mat leave I need to have a pregnancy and the year off before July 1st 2013, when the contract for the doctor hired to cover my mat leave ends. Long story short, the hospital is not going to make her position permanent so I'm kind of pressured to finish my family in this time line :-(
LOVE the baby bump! You ladies are making me incredibly broody. Come ON body and just ovulate WILL you??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris, your little bump is CUTE! :Happydance: I'm sure you'll pass and I bet it will be such a breather for you to just sit and RELAX.

We were going to go with the Recaro. I had no idea the correlation between them and the company that makes race car seats. We decided against it when my friend mentioned how hard it would be in the winter storms to take baby out of the seat instead of just clicking him or her out from the infant seat. We'll just buy a convertable a little later I suppose. :winkwink:

The baby shower will be fun and will bring it all together for you. It'll feel more real with each passing week. Be sure to take pics of all the loot when you get it home. It will be fun to see all kinds of pics coming in from everyone!

As for a baby bump. I haven't gotten one yet. I'm plus size so I imagine I wont' have one starting for a couple weeks or more. I'll take one once I see it. :thumbup:

Junebug, I can't believe how big she's getting already!! :cry: She's so beautiful that little one of yours. Her eyes are mesmerizing!

Steph, can't WAIT to see a pic of the baby. I hope you had a lovely time holding her tonight! :hugs:

Hello to everyone else!

Angela, totally miss you! Terri, so glad you peek in every once in awhile. We love hearing about the boys and when you share about the latest news. Titi, still waiting to hear from you dear. How are you these days?? 

Hello to Chris #2, Anna, Charmaine, LynnB if your peeking in and Viv. :hi: Love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Well that's just it re. the Recaro... it will be a second, more permanent car seat. So no rush there. We'll start with the travel system stroller w/ bucket seat. We plan on buying a 2nd car in July (just a cheapo beater so I am not stuck at home for a year with no mobility), so that's why we need two car seats.

Junebug- that blows being on a time constraint. Did it take you long last time to get pg? When did you officially start? I think you just stopped breast feeding right? Fx'd for ya! You have at least 3 cycles (maybe 4) before August! Keep the faith!!! xo

Night girls!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph once I knew I ovulated on day 16-17 of my cycle (temp charted for 3 months) we managed to conceive somehow the first month we tried! No, I haven't stopped nursing yet, I'm having a really hard time justifying that when both the World Health Organization and the Canadian Pediatrics Society recommend nursing at least until 2 years... I have cut back a lot, no longer pump at all (was pumping 4 times per day) and have introduced whole milk in the hopes my body would ovulate even while I'm nursing :-( If not, I will revisit when she turns one, which is exactly one month from today. I know Rebekah, it's scary how big she's getting :cry: She's turning into a toddler before our very eyes...


----------



## sunshine71

Junebug - little Zoelle is beautiful! MA's right about her eyes - absolutely GORGEOUS. So sorry about that horrible conception timeline, though. I'll be the 1st to admit I know nothing about BFing, but is it possible to take a month off to maybe kick your cycle into gear? I know that if you stop for a while it's possible to resume, but I don't know how long you can take a break from it before losing the ability to restart. :shrug: Anyhow, just a thought. 

Austin - haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you're doing well! :flower:

Haven't heard from Titi in a while, either. If you're lurking, please do a quick post to let us know you're okay. :flow:

Steph, can't wait to see pictures! Have they said any more on when you might be able to start BFing? Hang in there! :hugs:

Chris #1 - good luck with your tests! How nerve wracking that must be - I always break out in a rash before that kind of thing... LOVE the bump picture! :thumbup: It sounds like your nursery shopping list is about the same as ours. Crib, changpad (already have a dresser in there), that's about it. Oh - and some kind of diaper pail/receptacle/thingie. We already have a rocker that I'll probably move in there, but who knows. We have a small house, too. I might just bring her into the living room. I think our biggest expense (besides the crib) will be the travel system. Oh yeah, and the high chair. The DH doesn't know about that one yet... I found this great wooden one by Stokke that can actually be turned in to additional adult seating. Looks MUCH nicer than a regular high chair. But it's about $300. Counting on Grandma for that one... Or I could always just order it and not tell the hubby how much it cost. I hate doing that, though. Makes me feel slimy. Not that I'd let that stop me... :winkwink:

Good morning to everyone else! 

Nothing going on with me - had my regular monthly checkup with the OB yesterday and everything was fine. Didn't really learn anything new. He did say that my anterior placenta will make it take a little longer before I can feel her moving around in there, but I already knew that. I just wish I knew WHEN I could expect to feel her. I'm at 20 weeks the day after tomorrow, and so far... nothin'. Bums me out! :growlmad:

Have a good day, everyone! :kiss:


----------



## pablo797

afternoon ladies, 

I need to get caught up here so let's see . . . 

MA, sorry the scan is showing a shortening cervix. I share the same thougts as others, will being monitord more often give you more of a piece of mind? I know it's a pain. Also sorry the shot hurts so much owwww! Love the crib and diaper bag!!

Junebug,come on ovaries!!!! Enough already! How are you feeling? Better I hope. 

Sunshine, did you get in a motorcycle ride this weekend? Don't stress the movement thing. My girlfriend didn't feel anything until 28 weeks. We're all different. I know ur anxious, it will happen.


Steph, can't wait to see photos. I too struggle with uploading them. I will take a picture of my bump tonight and see if I can figure out how to do. 

Svet,so good to hear from you!! I always get a little anxious when I don't hear from someone in a while. Good luck on finals!! I'm sure you'll do great! As for showers, can you register at a store and then request gift cards? I have friends that registered at Babbies Are Us ansd then requested gift cards. That way they got what they wanted and could pool their gift cards to afford some of the bigger items. Just a thougt. Love the bump,and yes we're prett close in due date. I will try and post bump picure after dinner, it's always more impressive with a full stomach. 

AFM, camping was a bust. Came home earrly due to weather which really bites as I drove out to utah on my own (DH was aleady there), through a blizzard that closed the pass then ran over a huge rock and got a flat tire and had to change it in a snowstorm. Luckily the guy behind me in a pick up stoped to help. I'm pretty self reliant but I was so over it at that point!! needless to say the weekend just got better from there getting in a fight with DH's friend who is a total Jack A?#&! I ended up throwing my non alcoholic beer in his face amongest other things. Wow the hormones! I am ushually this very mild mannered even keeled person, but holy cow did I go full red neck on his butt. Felt aweful afterward, but was glad to come home. On the good side we spent yesterday getting dresser with changing pad, crib,and rocker from friends for a steel. They have two girls so on top of the furniture we got about two garbage bags full of clothes!!! Their awesome! Lots are in great shape, some with tags still on. DH thinks it's too much but I think he forgets she will grow out of stuff pretty quickly. Had monthly check up this am and all is good. My thyroid had gotten a little high so she's increasing meds on that front. She also explained what's going on with baby's kidneys, and said 90% of the time the issure resolves itself in utero if not they monitor her and keep an eye on her once she's out, but really nothing to worry about now. So I feel much better!! Ok sorry for the novel . Austin hope you're well!! Titti and LynnB, thinking of you. 


xxx anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris, glad the OB appointment went well and baby is doing fine. :happydance:

Anna, sounds like you had quite the weekend. I had an issue with my husbands best friend before our wedding. I was trying to decorate the reception and HE kept telling everyone how HE wanted it. I went OFF. Poor guy.:rofl: We're good friends now but one must never step on a womans toes when she's decorating for her own wedding reception. I think he was trying to help but he was overstepping his bounderies at the time. :lol:

I'll find out next friday what my cervix length is and make a decision from there whether I'll go to every week monitoring. Hopefully the injections are calming the cervix down a bit to keep the length as it is. Once I get one more length change, I'll start monitoring more often. The idea is to keep as much OUT of the vagina as possible so it won't disrupt the length or opportunity to cause preterm labor. Most women with IC or PTL want as little disruption as possible while also being careful to monitor and be our own advocates so I'm open to weekly if the length shortens again next week.

The shots...yes, it hurts. It's kinda funny because all the injectables and trigger shots I've had in the bum weren't nearly as rough. The thickness of the medication is the issue I'm thinking. It's going to the muscles to "relax" them. I still have a slight bump on the injection site that now feels like a bruise. Dougs method of injection though made it so I didn't feel most of it going in because the way he preps keeps the feeling on the skin from feeling anything. It's essentially numb. :thumbup:


On another note, they moved the origional 35+ttc thread to the "discussion groups" forum. I'm taking affense to that because it's NOT just another ttc discussion, it's women 35+ finding each other and talking about treatment, support, etc. There are SO MANY threads out there for women of prime pregnancy age but 35+ needs to stay together not be moved out of the way as a discussion because it's a place for women to find other women who are going through the SAME exact issues and once can find support and help during a tough time.

Maybe I'm overeacting here, but I find affense that we're being thrown around AGAIN. I mean, I've moved on to the "Graduates" thread and understand why we're in the discussion group as there's no forum to put Women over 35+ parenting. We are discussing our pregnancies, etc. But for crying out loud...women over 35+ who are ttc NEED each other. They're less likely to find them in the "discussion" thread than in the 35+ forum where they belong.

Okay, I'm off my darn soapbox now. :lol:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Ok - I think I figured out how to post the photos...hopefully this works. https://photobucket.com/KatelynHope

Anna - sorry your camping trip was a bust and don't feel too badly about what happened...Pregnancy hormones are no joke and he will get over it. LOL

Glad to hear from you Chris #1 - we missed you! Katelyn weighs almost 3 1/2 pounds now. Love your bump!

Junebug - Fingers crossed for successful ovulation! Sorry to hear about the work thing and having a timeline.

Chris #2 - Well at kaiser the babies in the NICU have to learn to suck from a bottle first (so that they can breathe, swallow, and suck all at the same time...wow that sounded bad when i read it LOL!) Once they get that down, then we Mommies are encouraged to come in during feedings to bottle feed. There are lactation coaches here that will help with the breastfeeding after the bottle feeding (nippling) is successful. They normally don't start the babies on nippling until 34 weeks (gestation) which for Katelyn will be next week!

Rebekah - I am with you about the original 35+ TTC #1. Why would they move it from the TTC area? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. The entire reason I am on this site is because I was looking for women my own age trying tohave their 1st babies and I found the thread here. Hmmm.

AFM - Me and DH are slowly trying to get the room together. We removed the bedroom furniture in our guest room and will hopefully be picking up the crib this weekend or next. My goal is that by the weekend of May 20th I have the room mostly together. 

Anyway, hopefully the photos came through...if not, I will have to figure something else out...

Hope everyone is having a good week.

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ok trying again because I had the album as private...

https://photobucket.com/KatelynHope


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Ok trying again because I had the album as private...
> 
> https://photobucket.com/KatelynHope


Hm, Try posting the picture again in photobucket as a new photo. It may be that you need a new photo since you changed the privacy settings.

I copied the URL from your IMG and I can see her images. The code you need for the site are the ones that look like this: https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i400/wisegal08/792.jpg Click on those codes that have the i1091 next to the pic that say URL and add the links to the photo icon.

She's absolutely BEAUTIFUL! :cry: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

The last photo Steph shows how much she's grown! :happydance: Her eyes. Goodness, she's SO alert! She has more hair than I do on her head. :rofl: Ugh, she's so cute!


----------



## MissMuffet08

I FINALLY Figured it out. I had to resize the photo! Thanks Rebekah!

ok - let's see if this works (it was working in the testing area LOL). Third time is the charm!

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i400/wisegal08/IMAG0055.jpg

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i400/wisegal08/IMAG0051.jpg

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i400/wisegal08/792.jpg

-Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

She gets all that hair from her daddy! That first photo - my DH was doing skin to skin (Kangaroo care) with her and as soon as she put her face on his hair chest she did NOT like it and literally moved herself over to the gown where she wouldn't have to be so itchy!

Yeah - the last photo is the most recent. They have actually moved the feeding tube from her mouth to her nose in preparation for her to start bottle feeding.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG SOOOOOO cute baby Katelyn!!! Thanks for sharing Steph, made my night :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> She gets all that hair from her daddy! That first photo - my DH was doing skin to skin (Kangaroo care) with her and as soon as she put her face on his hair chest she did NOT like it and literally moved herself over to the gown where she wouldn't have to be so itchy!
> 
> Yeah - the last photo is the most recent. They have actually moved the feeding tube from her mouth to her nose in preparation for her to start bottle feeding.

WTG momma!:hugs::kiss: You did a great job:cry::hugs: Now we need a pic of mom and baby. Next time, have the nurse take a pic of you both. Doesn't have to be professional. Just a cute little mom and me photo. I can imagine you holding her and just staring at her. Such a tender moment!:cry::cry: Okay I'm SO hormonal. :haha:

Congrats and it's SO good to see that she's thriving on her own. :cloud9: What a little blessing she is!


----------



## MissMuffet08

I do have a photo of me and her, but not recent and yes in the photo I am totally staring at her. Perhaps when we go tonight I will have DH take another one.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, haven't been around for a long time, so hi to anyone that remembers me! :flower:

Miss MUFFET you had your baby, how tiny and gorgeous she is! :happydance:

Hi MA, hope everything is good with you! :kiss:

Pablo, Sveta, hope your pregnancies are going well, can't believe how far along we all are now! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Aww, Steph - she's beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pablo797

Steph, she is absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing the photos!! Love them and she looks so good!! Growing so fast. 

Lucy, so god to see you here. How are you doing?? 38 weeks!! How are you feeling? Are you ready for the new bambino coming any day??

Ok I haven't taken the bump picture yet, had book club last night. I will try and get to it today. 

Hope everyone has a good day!! Anna


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Pablo :hi:

I am ready for the baby to come now, just thinking of meeting my baby makes me so emotional....I am fine except for a lovely thrush infection, so trying to get rid of it before baby comes! :flower:

Can't wait to see bump pics, I am doing one Friday at 39 weeks, feel so huge! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Maria!! :hugs: Gee, I can't believe your 38wks. Oh no, a bout of thrush. Praying you get rid of it soon! It's so uncomfortable dealing with that. Can't WAIT to hear about the birth story. It's SO exciting to hear.

Please keep us posted so we may bare in the excitment of your birth with you. :flower:

Doing well, have aches and pains, Especially from the injection site but nothing I can't handle. Doug actually rubbed my feet with lotion today and it felt SO GOOD! :happydance:

Have a good day all you lovely ladies :hug:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Steph!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!! :cloud9: So teeny weeny! Awww I am so glad to hear she is doing good. Hope the bottle feeding goes well and that you will be able to breast feed soon. What a little miracle she is. How many weeks were you again when she was born?

Maria! (Lucy) - glad you came back before you give birth! Please please please post a bump picture!! You must look radiant. :flower:

Bump pics from all you girls! It's an order! :haha:

5 more days until exam #1 :happydance: *But I am terrified :wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> 5 more days until exam #1 :happydance: *But I am terrified :wacko:

Oh Chris, I'll be praying for you over the next few days. I'll even add you to our Bible Study prayer list so we can pray for you together tomorrow night.:winkwink::thumbup: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; You'll do fine and I'm excited that once it's all finished you can be free of it and just RELAX:happydance::flower:


----------



## pablo797

morning All!!

Just a quick pop in to say hi and hope everyone is well. Lucy, what is a thrush? I have never heard of it before. Can't wait to see the bump picture. I know i keep promising, but had a going away party to attend last night so tonight's the night, bump picture by tomorrow am. Unless I completely brain fart and can't figure out how to post it. 

AFM, doing really well, went for another hike this AM, just love starting my day out that way and my dog is whooped. Speaking of dogs we have new neighbors and their dog howls and barks all day long while their at work. We've left a note from the HOA letting them know this is not acceptable, but he's still at it. Feel sorry for the hound really, he sounds miserable. However I keep thinking paybacks are a bitch, just wait until the baby comes . . . 

Have a great Thursday!! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning everyone!

Lucy - HEY!!! It is good to hear from you. 38/39weeks! That is fantastic! You are  basically there...any day now. Sorry to hear about the thrush.

Chris #1 - Bottle feeding it is going. They are only doing 1 or 2 feedings from the bottle currently. Mainly because baby girl gets too tired. Next week they will re-assess and probably step that up a notch. I was 29w5d when she was born. Exactly 4 weeks ago today! Wow time has passed rather quickly (which is a good thing!). 

Anna - sorry to hear about you neighbors dog barking. 

AFM - nothing new over here, still trying to get this room together. I have some friends coming by tomorrow to help me with sorting the baby clothes i have (4 big bags from relatives, church, and various friends, as well as baby shower gifts). LO is now wearing clothes so I want to wash the preemie stuff so she can wear it at the hospital. I am hoping to take her a cute little outfit to wear on mother's day .

Hi Rebekah, Vivienne, Charmaine, Chris #2, Titi, Lynn, June, Code, Angela (and everyone else I may have missed!) Have a Happy Cinco de Mayo! Virgin Margaritas for all!

Best,
Steph


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi there! I haven&#8217;t posted in a while, girls! Glad to see that it looks like all of you are well!

Steph &#8211; Little Katelyn is just a beauty! What a miracle to see her grow ~ it doesn&#8217;t&#8217; seem like 4 weeks have passed since she was born! I had to laugh in your post about your DH&#8217;s hairy chest&#8230; I have one of those, too&#8230; (a hairy-chested DH, that is)&#8230; SO happy that she & you are doing well! Please post a picture of her in her sweet little mother&#8217;s day outfit!!

Chris #1 &#8211; Gorgeous bump, girl! How cute are you??? Good luck on finals!!! Fingers crossed!

MA &#8211; Glad to hear you are feeling good and that the shots are bearable&#8230; Good thing that your hubs in a med professional!! And love your new things!!!

Anna &#8211; You go, girl! Literally!! Camping, hiking, &#8230; that is awesome. Good for you. I feel winded walking up a short flight of stairs, lol&#8230;. I bet your morning hikes are a beautiful, peaceful time for you! Sad to hear about your neighbors pup&#8230; are they just neglectful, or trying and just can&#8217;t be home all the time? Poor baby&#8230;.

Hi Lucy! Congrats to you!!!! 39 weeks, woohoo!

June &#8211; What a little doll your sweet Zoelle is!!!

Sunshine &#8211; Good news on the appointment last week! Don&#8217;t feel bad &#8211; I haven&#8217;t felt anything yet either and I have three of the little chiquitas in me! Nada so far!

AFM &#8211; All is well&#8230; Today is 19 weeks ~ so I figure I am prob more than ½ way there! Had a regular ob appt last week, no big news&#8230; Gained about 3 lbs and doc is worried I am on the verge of not gaining enough&#8230; &#61516; I told her that the &#8220;starting weight&#8221; she had for me is actually about 10 pounds on the heavy side&#8230;. I calculate my total weight gain at 19 weeks at about 25 lbs&#8230; So drinking more protein shakes! Ugh! 

I WILL post a bump pic, promise&#8230;. IF I can figure out how to post, that is&#8230; I will go back and read Rebekah&#8217;s instructions to Steph again&#8230;. I feel like I am REALLY HUGE&#8230; funny thing is when people ask me, &#8220;so, when are you due?&#8221; and I say, &#8220;September.&#8221; Their mouths literally DROP open! Lol&#8230; 

Our baby showers are in June, so we went to do the registry at BRUs the other night&#8230;. Omg&#8230; we were there for 2 ½ hours. Granted, we have to read & look at EVERYTHING twice. Word of advice, ask your local store when to go, ours said Tues night & we were literally the only people in the store. Nice & got tons of help when we needed it! We just took the regular guidelines and multiplied by 3!

Sorry for the long post, chicas! Everyone have a wonderful Cinco de Mayo!! Think I will have a big vat of queso tonight, in lieu of a margarita!! :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, bump pic at exactly 39 weeks today, sorry it's in my bathroom, and had to take myself. When ever my OH takes a pic he makes me look like a hippo! 

Miss Muffet, I can't imagine the surprise at getting the baby over 10 weeks early! It's fantastic she is doing so well, silly question, is she at home or does she have to stay at hospital? :hugs:

Austin Gurrl, you will be huge by 30 weeks with 3 babies in there! You will be a very busy mummy when they arrive! How amazing! :flower:

Pablo, the thrush is a yeast infection down below which causes itching and other unpleasant symptoms, baby can catch it in the mouth when born so it's better not to have it.....I think it's going away now......your neighbours dog sounds a pain, but your baby will soon pay them back for that! lol :haha:

Sveta/Chris, what is the exam you are having? Sorry have not managed to catch up yet with everything....:kiss:

MA hope everything continues to be ok with you, I will post pics, hopefully in a week or so, hope she doesn't keep us waiting the whole extra 2 weeks, I am ready to meet her now. :happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok today. I am doing lots of lovely sleeping until the baby arrives....:sleep:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone! :hi:

Hi, Austin! Glad to see you and your girls are doing well. Congrats for being over half way there! :thumbup:

Love the bump pictures, Chris #1 & Lucy! Hmmm... I might just have to try and take one myself. No way I'd let the DH do it - he'd make me look like a cow, I know it. Of course, I DO look like a cow, so it really wouldn't be his fault... But that's beside the point! 

Oh - and I have a bump question for you ladies. Do any of you find that when you tighten your abdominal muscles, you can pull quite a bit of your bump in? I'm amazed at the size difference when I tighten the muscles as to when I don't. So you'd think that it's mostly fat, right? That's what I'd think, anyway. But - the weird thing is that the bump's pretty firm whether my muscles are tightened or not. I mean, there's definitely some fat there, don't get me wrong. Just not tons - I tend to gain in the hips & thighs, not the middle. So I dunno - maybe it's because I have a fairly long torso? :shrug: I've read that with a long torso there's more room for baby to grow up in to so it doesn't pop out as quickly. Maybe when I tighten my stomach it's pushing her up in? Does that make any sense, or do I just sound completely crazy?

So anyhow, I just wondered if I was the only one experiencing this strange phenomenon. It makes me wonder which is the "correct" bump - stomach tightened or stomach not tightened? :wacko:

I hope everyone had a fun Cinco de Mayo! I was quite boring. I was :sleep: by 7pm... At least we don't have hangovers, right? :thumbup:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Nice bump Lucy!!! The course I am taking is for my job. It's called Wealth Mgmt Essentials. I am in the financial industry and to keep my license (to trades stocks) I have to do a certain amount of educational credits every three years. They make the exams really difficult so there is a high failure rate. Anyway, I am home today studying, so I better get off this computer!

Chris #2- I still totally engage my abdominal muscles. I feel if I let it all hang out it puts too much pressure on my back. Just wait, you are 20 weeks, I though I was HUGE at 20 weeks and it didn't really start to pop until a week or two later. Look:

20 weeks:


24 weeks:


Muscles or not, you're going to pop! :haha:


----------



## Lucy1973

Sunshine, I didn't look obviously pregnant at 20 weeks, except to me, it was only an obvious bump at about 25/6 weeks I think, I could pull it in and make it smaller around that time, although after 30 weeks seemed to lose muscle tone big time, and now I feel like I have no tummy muscles at all! Can barely get out of chairs/bed without help.....sometimes I feel like a beetle that's rolled over on it's back and got stuck! :haha:

Nice bump Sveta, hope your exams go well....:hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Okay - here it goes...https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd508/austingurrl/Austingurrl-19weeks.jpg


----------



## AustinGurrl

oh dear... sorry the picture is so HUGE!!! I will try to do better next time... :)) Also taken in the bathroom by me this morning.... love the hairspray and kleenex... very glam!

Anna/Rebekah/Sunshine - TAG! You're it~ :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow, that's a nice big bump for 19 weeks Austin gurrl, imagine how big you will be at 30 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ohhhhhhhhhh so cute!!! You look awesome! Yup, there are definitely three in there! :cloud9:


----------



## sunshine71

Great picture, Austin! :thumbup:

Okay - now I'm going to have to take one this weekend. I think (I HOPE!) I did my major "popping" in the past few weeks. On 4/17 I didn't have much of a bump, but now at 20 weeks I look like you do at 24, Chris #1! Actually, when I tighten my stomach I'm a little closer to your 20 week shot. But when I "let it all hang out" I definitely look bigger than I should at 20 weeks... Oh dear God... My DH is 6'4" (he hit 6' by the time he was 12 years old), and his paternal side are all giants. Even the women. I hope I don't have a budding Amazon in there!!:shock:

I'll be sharing clothes with a six-year-old! :haha:


----------



## sunshine71

Ooh - just stumbled across this little tidbit on week 20...

"The enlargement of the uterus during this week is greatest at the site of the placental attachment (usually on the front or back wall), so the uterus has an asymmetrical bulge." 

Mine's attached at the front - I wonder if that has anything to do my size...

Okay - I'm off the bump thing now! :blush:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:| I'm sucking in in all those pictures. :haha: Comfortably... not hardcore. But still sucking in :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

FUN pics ladies! I don't have a bump at all. I'm 17wks 5dys and I'm figuring I won't see anything until 20wks or so. My BOOBS are big though!! Speaking of boobs...

I love the cute little bumps! Your all so tiny to begin with. Austin, your boobs show your pregnant with triplets. I bet DH loves that one. :lol: Speaking of that, are you planning to breastfeed the triplets?! Having only two breasts I keep wondering how mommies of multiples are doing that. It must be time consuming and hurt like a son of a gun!

Another breastfeeding questions for the mommies. I've seen in one of the forums women were talking about their breasts leaking at like 16wks on up. I NEVER had that with Jackson even at 22wks and I don't think I feel anything this time (except that my boobs are MUCH bigger).

I also heard in one of the natural forums that for women who have problems getting milk out the first few days, that they should start "hand pumping" a few weeks prior to giving birth. Has anyone done this?? I would think that if stimulating nipples can cause someone to go into labor, wouldn't breast pumping prior to birth be dangerous somehow?? Forgive me for not knowing.

Love all you beautiful mommies out there! I'll share a pic once I see an actual bump :winkwink:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi MA :flower:

I have had no leakage at all, and have wondered if there is anything in there lol:blush:

We were told at antenatal classes that after birth if we 'hand pumped' or squeezed a few drops out to start with, to encourage the baby, then it will happen. I suppose I did expect leakage, I know of a girl who was leaking at 16 weeks! :shrug: I think when you give birth, the change in hormones make the milk come :wacko:

Can't wait to see your little bump. :kiss:


----------



## svetayasofiya

You could always post a pic of your boobs MA :haha:


*Sorry if that was inappropriate, :rofl:

xo


----------



## Lucy1973

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> You could always post a pic of your boobs MA :haha:
> 
> 
> *Sorry if that was inappropriate, :rofl:
> 
> xo

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Haha not at all Chris. Got a kick out of it. Mine are no where near Austins but I feel like I'll need a cattle milker sometime soon. I feel as though these suckers are gonna drop to the ground sometime soon!:blush::haha: I don't remember feeling so "loaded" when I was pregnant with Jackson. Everything about this pregnancy has been SO different!:thumbup: :haha:

I do wonder how mommies with triplets or quads breastfeed though. I'd imagine it gets complicated or do they just constantly pump and feed through bottle?! Austin, you'll have to share with us if you know this information. I have questions!!:dohh::haha:

Well, the other night I smelled a skunk and this morning I thought I was going to hurl because Doug turned on the coffee pot. These injections have caused MS to continue. The good news in all this is that after asking for prayer the other day, the new injection hasn't caused me to be debilitated in bed. The right side of the muscle is still swollen but the new injection hasn't caused any issues of pain.:happydance: 

For mothers day I took a ride out to the cemetary. We took two solar spotlights out there to put on the gravestone to light it up at night and then we dropped off this BEAUTIFUL little angelbaby statue that we ordered a year ago that came in last week. The baby is a little boy with little angel wings laying down in a little basket with his legs crossed. Very cute! :cloud9: The following weekend I think I'm going to fill the planters on both sides and plant either lazy susans or Stella De Oro's on each side. Should be beautiful when it's finished. I met an elderly man who brought a chair out last weekend with some coffee and a donut to sit by his wifes graveside. We said hello and chatted with him for a few minutes and left. Broke my heart to see that. He looked so lonesome for his wife.:cry: I keep meeting all these people at the gravesides whom one day we'll be buried together with. At first it was kind of eerie, but I think it's become a bit peaceful and the fact that most of us are getting to know each other kinda puts my heart at ease. Losing Jackson has brought us to a place where we are comfortable with our own immortality.

Okay, enough of that!:winkwink: Enjoy your day ladies....and 


Happy Mother's Day!:flower: :hug:


----------



## codegirl

Some women leak early, some late, some none at all. Leaking during pregnancy is NOT an indication on how bfing will go after birth so if you aren't leaking please don't worry. Your body will still make milk :thumbup:

I've never leaked pregnant and I nursed Edward for 13 months and Eric is currently 100% exclusively breastfeed :)


----------



## MissMuffet08

LOL Chris!!!! Too funny!

Happy Saturday ladies! You all have really nice bumps! I guess I will post a pic of my bump prior to Katelyn being born, however I will say I was HUGE (of course my hubby took the pic not me!) You would have thought that she was at least 6 lbs when born and not 2. I am mostly belly and boob or should say WAS mostly belly and boob...now I am like Rebekah - more boob HA HA HAHA. 

In terms of leakage, I had read about that on some of the other threads as well, but I never experienced it at all. I was also told by my perinatologist that stimulating the breasts (hand expressing or pumping, or other means...wink wink) could cause contractions. I also didn't even start pumping until 1 or 2 days after giving birth - now I am moo moo the cow. Trust me when you give birth the milk will be there. 

Rebekah - the spotlights and statue sound really lovely. 

Oh and to answer your questions Lucy - Baby is in the NICU. We won't be able to take her home for another few weeks. 

I probably won't be on tomorrow so Happy Mother's Day everyone! Have a great day!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies for your feedback on Bf'ing. I wondered if I would have anything at all upon delivery. I keep looking at my nipple and it shows no sign. :haha: I'm such a goof!


----------



## Tititimes2

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to you all and thanks to all you wonderful ladies who have asked after me. I have missed you all but with all my issues, I guess I haven't wanted to bring you all down so you can just enjoy your own pregnancies :flower:

Things have been tough for a few weeks and lots of ups and downs. As of right now, me and the little one are doing ok but my body is having a tough time with the pregnancy between my hypertension issues and recent liver function issues. I have gone from modified bedrest at 9+ weeks to full on bedrest at 12+ (actually 13+ but they put me back a week a while ago based on the baby's size). Oh joy. lol Bedrest is not all it is cracked up to be but I continue to follow doctor's orders and do my best.

I haven't had a chance to read all of the messages I've missed yet but hoping that you all are doing fabulously well and a BIG happy, special Mother's Day to all of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Tititimes2 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello to you all and thanks to all you wonderful ladies who have asked after me. I have missed you all but with all my issues, I guess I haven't wanted to bring you all down so you can just enjoy your own pregnancies :flower:
> 
> Things have been tough for a few weeks and lots of ups and downs. As of right now, me and the little one are doing ok but my body is having a tough time with the pregnancy between my hypertension issues and recent liver function issues. I have gone from modified bedrest at 9+ weeks to full on bedrest at 12+ (actually 13+ but they put me back a week a while ago based on the baby's size). Oh joy. lol Bedrest is not all it is cracked up to be but I continue to follow doctor's orders and do my best.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read all of the messages I've missed yet but hoping that you all are doing fabulously well and a BIG happy, special Mother's Day to all of you!!! :hugs:

We were wondering where the heck you were! Never you mind about bringing us all down, maybe WE can be an encouragement or a good ear to listen for YOU!!:hugs::kiss::flower:

I am on light bedrest right now but I have this feeling I'll be on full bedrest soon. Your right, it's not all that fun, but it will be worth it when baby is here darlin. Just take it minute by minute, hour by hour and day by day. 

Happy Mothers Day to you too. We're actually on our way out because my pekingese is whimpering and limping so we're taking her to the emergency Vet. I'm praying it won't take our whole savings, but we'll dish it out if it means she'll be okay and we'll deal with the extra baby stuff as it comes. God ALWAYS provides!:winkwink::thumbup:

Talk with you all soon.

Just wondering how Angela is doing. I haven't seen any updates on her blog either. Praying she and baby are doing well.


----------



## sunshine71

Good afternoon everyone!

Don't have time to read the recent posts right now, but Rebekah - I just stumbled across this article and thought you might want to read it. It's about using a progesterone gell in the 2nd half of pregnancy for women w/short cervixes...

https://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/05/03/hormone-gel-drastically-reduce-premature-births/

Have a great day, all!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hi everyone - can I join? I'm 35, just pregnant, just hit 6 weeks and just been hit my morning sickness. I had to leave work today early and have spent most of the day in bed trying not to vomit!

Has anyone else has bad morning sickness? Did it pass? Helllpppppppp

This is my first and I don't like to ask the young uns over on the first tri board!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Storm, welcome and congrats! :flower:

I am 38 and almost ready to pop with number one. I had awful morning sickness from 6 to 14 weeks, weeks 7 to 11 the worst, wasn't sick, just couldn't eat and barely drank anything. It will pass though, and then you can enjoy the nice middle phase until you start to get really big lol :hugs:

You can try different things, I googled and found loads of remedies, none worked for me but you might be lucky! :flower:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Aww Lucy thanks - its been a right shock, went from being so excited and feeling not too bad apart from having bad heartburn to literally being unable to do anything. Was sick 4 times over the weekend and today I just gave up. Thankfully I have a lovely understanding boss who told me to go home as it wasn't just me I had to worry about now.

I'm not sure anything really does help - words of wisdom from my brother who happens to be a doctor where 'eat what you can, when you can, try to keep drinking and don't cook if the smell makes you feel worse.' Hmm maybe I need a doctor sister who would be more understanding :) 

My mother never had morning sickness so I was kind of hoping I would dodge it too, but I am older that she ever was and I suppose each of us is different.

I love having somewhere with women the same age, I've nothing against younger ladies obviously but I guess I'm at a different stage in my life and find it hard to relate to most of them.

:hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Welcome Storm!!! Glad you came over. This is a GREAT group of women who are extremely supportive and fun to chat with! Like Lucy - I had morning sickness (throwing up and nausea) most of my 1st trimester. The only time I didn't feel sick was when I was actually eating. The rest of the time forget about it. Drinking Ginger ale helped a bit, but the nausea never really went away for me. Sometime around week 14/15 it went away - so hang in there!

Titi - It is sooo good to hear from you! Please don't feel like you will be bringing anyone down! That is what we are here for - to be supportive and an ear to bounce things off of or vent to . I do understand about the bedrest...the short while i was on it stank! But hang in there...it will be worth it in the end!

Rebekah - Sorry to hear about your doggie. Hope your little furbaby is better soon.

AFM - Spent most of Mother's Day in the NICU with Katelyn. I brought in a few preemie nighties for her to wear and a cute pink hat. I will post the photo later today. She is doing well and has been taking a bottle 2x a day now. I am hoping by the end of the week or early next week she will be bottle feeding entirely and not having to use the feeding tube (which she is constantly pulling out!). 

The other day we tried what they called "non nutritional feeding" where she and I went skin to skin and allow her to use her baby instincts to find my nipple. She did pretty well. I will try again today when we visit so perhaps in a few days she will be ready to breastfeed! 

Hi to everyone else - hope you all had a nice weekend and are having a great Monday!!!

As usual it is milk maid time.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome Storm! :hi: You'll fit in just fine in here.

I had nausea the WHOLE time and because of progesterone injections to keep preterm labor at bay, I'm back to feeling nauseated at 18wks and probably AT LEAST until 36wks.

Ginger is AWESOME! Ginger ale, ginger drops, ginger snap cookies. I have aversions to meet and it's back yet again. The only thing I actually like these days is cows milk and vanilla ice cream. :Wacko:

Chris#2, Thanks for the article. I've heard of creams but have heard they're not as potent as the injections and I only heard the creams are good for 1st trimester. This MUST be a different type of progesterone gel that I haven't heard about for 2nd trimester. There has been alot of positive studies one the potent progesterone for 2nd trimester though there are still women who go preterm. 

The sad part of the article is that it encourages physicians and medical staff to keep watch of the cervical length. MUCH of the medical community takes a conservative approach. The problem with the cervical issue is they want to see that there are MORE than one preterm loss before they actually move forward because they tend to lean toward preterm labor instead of incompetant cervical issues. The confusing issue to them is that they are never quite sure what causes what...does PTL cause IC or the other way around.  So they start with Progesterone and wait until the cervical length has dropped before they stitch the cervix which in my opinion is danger. 

The best approach to dealing with cervical issues is to combine both progesterone or 17P injections with a preventative stitch between wks 13 and 14. It's shown less than 1% risk but the medical community seems to think there's more risk for problems and lawsuits than to take each case as it comes and provide the right procedure for the right conditions. It's a frustrating issue. :wacko:

Hi Lucy, Hi Steph, Hi Viv, Chris #1, Angela, Titi, Charmaine, Terri. Pray your all doing well! :hug:


----------



## Lucy1973

It must be so frustrating or you MA, you would think putting a stitch in just incase would be the right thing to do. Hope your length stays within limits, it will be great for you to reach 24 weeks. :hugs: It will be such a milestone and hopefully you can relax a bit in the 3rd tri. :flower:

Miss Muffet, can't wait to see another pic of Katelyn, it's great she is doing so well, it will be lovely when you get to take her home. :happydance:

I have been having funny pains since yesterday, got worse in the night and today, so haven't had much sleep. I think it's either early contractions or maybe a false labour, as it's not really bad pain, and lasts between 10 and 30 seconds, and coming randomly sometimes every 5 mins, then every half an hour.......I hope it changes into an obvious proper labour soon, its hard first time, when you don't know what is going to happen.......:wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

I just spoke to midwife, have had a show, and am in false/practice labour. She said this can go on for days in a first pregnancy or turn into real labour quickly....I am hoping for the second one...:wacko::hi:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Lucy1973 said:


> I just spoke to midwife, have had a show, and am in false/practice labour. She said this can go on for days in a first pregnancy or turn into real labour quickly....I am hoping for the second one...:wacko::hi:

OOh how exciting - hope your labour goes well and it won't be long until you meet your little one :happydance:


----------



## Tititimes2

I can't say much right now as I am just trying to get through each moment right now. But you have all been so kind and I wanted to say thank you for all your support.

We found out yesterday that our LO has a severe neural tube defect which caused the brain and spinal cord not to properly form. It is called ancephaly. They believe it was caused by a severe folic acid deficiency that predated my pregnancy. I would have required a special folic acid regimine prior to conception. We have been told that the baby's condition is not compatible with life. Two doctors have confirmed. So I will have to undergo a medically necessary termination. I am crushed. 

Please pray for my LO and family during this difficult time. And thanks for always listening. :flower:


----------



## sunshine71

Oh my God, Titi - I am so, so sorry. I know that nothing I can say can ease your heartbreak, but your baby and your family are in my prayers. Please take care of yourself, my friend. We're all here for you.


----------



## Claireyb1

Tititimes2 said:


> I can't say much right now as I am just trying to get through each moment right now. But you have all been so kind and I wanted to say thank you for all your support.
> 
> We found out yesterday that our LO has a severe neural tube defect which caused the brain and spinal cord not to properly form. It is called ancephaly. They believe it was caused by a severe folic acid deficiency that predated my pregnancy. I would have required a special folic acid regimine prior to conception. We have been told that the baby's condition is not compatible with life. Two doctors have confirmed. So I will have to undergo a medically necessary termination. I am crushed.
> 
> Please pray for my LO and family during this difficult time. And thanks for always listening. :flower:

I am so sorry to hear your news :cry: I pray you can heal with time and love.
:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

I just wanted to say Hi.
I am 37 and expecting #1 and I am due just before I turn 38 (literally by a few days) so might eek this one out and still be 37. lol :haha:
Nothing strange or unusual as yet and only have felt a bit sick on a couple of occasions - finger's crossed it stays that way.
I was a bit alarmed yesterday at my 1st doctors appointment when she said my blood pressure was high. I know I was nervous about going (don't know why?) and I do suffer with "white coat syndrome" so I will monitor it at home and I hope it goes back to a normal level.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Titi honey I am SO SO sorry. That is just heartbreaking and I will keep you in my prayers. Please let us know how you are doing and if there is anything we can do for you!!


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry titi, what terrible news.....thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

titi: I am so very sorry you are having to go through this. We are all here for you and you will be in our thoughts and prayers. :hugs: There are no words :cry:


Welcome to the newbies and Maria! I really hope this is the start of labour! I am sooo worried about being late. Although right now I panic everyday about being too early... :wacko: If only we could 'schedule' natural labour. I'd pick anywhere from 39-40 weeks :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone! Exam #2 tomorrow! And then freeeeeedom! :happydance: *If of course I pass......... Sadly convinced I'll be re-writing yesterdays exam. :|


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Sveta, hope you pass your exams! :flower:

I had to go to hospital as had a very 'bloody show' which scared me, but everything was ok, and 1cm dilated so it has begun very slowly. Just waiting game now. :wacko:


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies. 

First things first, titti, words can not express how sorry I am. If you need anything, know we are for you. All my love and prayers are being sent your way at this difficult time. I am sending lots of hugs too!!

clairbyl and storm, welcome ladies!! It's nice to have new faces!! Storm, sorry about the MS., I never threw up but felt aweful from weeks 7-11, have felt really well since then. Although this am a little queasy. I have heard that in severe cases there is a medication that is safe and can be taken to ease symptoms. In fact I think some of the ladies here took it! I am due just about a month before my 40th b-day,so happy to squeeze the bambino in under the 39 year mark!! I totally agree with the fact that some of the other threads are for the younger ones. I think as you get older not only are you in a different place in your life, but the pregnancy is really different. Let's face it at 22 your outlook on being pregnant without even trying is really different than getting pregnant at 35+ after years of trying. Anyway welcome!!!

Lucy, how goes the early labor pains? I hope you get your wish and baby is on it's way. Are you still working? That was probably a stupid question. Let's re-phrase, when did you stop working? Quick question, did you get a return of MS. In third tri? I have heard of it happening and am not feeling so great this am. 

Steph, sounds like the girl is doing really well. Are her bottles she's getting your pumped breast milk? There are worse things than being all boob. Glad katelyn is getting some boob time!! She'll be breast feeding any day now. 


ma, how is the fur baby? I have been thinking of the furry. Hope all is well and it didn't eat up too much savings. 

sunshine,austin, svet, junebug, codegirl, hi to all !!

Happy Mothers day to all, we were camping again last weekend,so out of touch. 

nearing third trimester!!! Xxx anna


----------



## pablo797

svet and lucy posted at the same time, svet best of luck on the exams!! Lucy 1cm,that's awesome!! Just 9 more to go!!


----------



## sunshine71

Good afternoon everyone, and welcome to the new ladies :hi:

Lucy - hope this is it for you, and you don't have to wait TOO long to meet your little one! :flower:

Chris #1 - good luck with your exam tomorrow. When will you find out about your first exam? I hope it all turns out okay and you get your well deserved freedom!

Steph, can't wait to see the pictures from your Mother's Day! How great that she's almost ready to breastfeed :cloud9:

Hi to Austin, Codegirl, Junebug, MA, Pablo & Viv - hope everyone had a nice Mother's Day!

Nothing going on with me. I'm still feeling so sad for Titi. :cry: Wish there was something I could do to help.

I was GOING to try taking a bump picture over the weekend, but I got a good look at myself in the mirror (I've been avoiding them these days...) and decided against it. Couldn't bring myself to commit my big ol' butt to the digital world. :haha: :nope: 

Have a great day, everyone!:flower:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Pablo, the labour is getting more painful, but contractions are not exactly happening in rhythm, I don't know if I am in real labour or not, so confusing! I might ring hospital again soon. Even using the tens machine it hurts pretty bad now. :wacko:
I stopped work at 35 weeks, as a teacher weeks 36 to 37 were in the Easter hols, so I was lucky there. Also I never had sickess after 16 weeks pregnant, but I know some people do....hope you don't! :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok, I am so sad for Titi, it's an awful thing to lose a baby. :cry::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Titi darling. I'm so sorry. :cry: We had two other couples who were in our bereavement group who's babies had the same thing. It breaks my heart that your going through the same journey. This will be a trying time for you and I HIGHLY recommend when things quiet down and you start the REAL grieving, that you think about grieving counseling. Many local hospitals have infant grieving programs and it helps to get through those emotions and talk with other couples who've been there. We only went a couple times as It helped to let go my heartache and then I needed to deal with it with my husband on our own.

Just know we all love you dearly here and are so sorry for what you are going through. If you ever want to talk, feel free to pm me as I understand full well what it's like to lose a child so early and to deal with the pain that is a process. 

Lucy, sounds like your slowly starting to dialate. I've hear that it can take awhile to get to 3 cm's and then people tend to go quickly, not quite sure how accurate that is because I was 3cm with my last preterm pregnancy and had NO CLUE. :wacko: Then it took 23 hours after that to give birth to Jackson. 

Hope you start going quickly and I'm looking forward to hearing the birth story my friend! :hugs:

Anna, thanks for asking. Sasha is still limping. The vet said it's not broken which is good. He thinks it could be that she wrenched her back, hurt a muscle or has arthritis. Considering she was okay before this, I'm thinking she did something after maybe slipping down the stairs. Like me, it took several months to heal. He gave her a shot to deal with the pain and we have to call him at the end of the week to see how she's doing. Poor little baby. It just breaks my heart.

Speaking of breaking my heart. I'm overemotional the past couple of days. I have INTENSE nausea, slight pain in my hip from the injection and now I find myself going to the grocery store and falling to tears for absolutely NO REASON. :haha: I'm just emotional this week. SO odd! :wacko: I'm starting to annoy myself!

Speaking of grocery store trip, I started to laugh in the checkout. All fruits and veggies...there were no meats whatsoever in the cart! I wasn't paying attention but it seems that even my phsyche has started avoiding meats. I can't BARE to be around them and I think that may be why I'm so emotional. Eating and figuring out which foods I want to eat for each meal has been trying for me.

On a lovely note, yesterday was my 37th birthday and I got the lovliest surprise ever!! Our dear friend from church who's been waiting for SEVERAL years got THE CALL! This morning she traveled to Cleveland Clinic for her organs. :happydance: We're praying her body responds well to them and praying also for the family who lost their YOUNG daughter. :cry: such a bitter-sweet moment but this young girl lefts gifts to so many others and such a legacy behind! Praise God!!


Welcome Clairbyl!! :hi:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy Belated Birthday MA!!!! :flow: 

That is great news about your friend receiving an organ transplant. I hope everything goes very smoothly for her. xoxo

Maria- I am soooo excited for you!!! Hope it won't be long!

Chris #2- I'm sure your ass will be well received in the digital world! :thumbup: POST I should get the results from exam #1 by Friday I hope, if not early next week. :sigh: I have made peace with the fact I will have to re-write. IT's how these exams are. They want a high failure rate to weed people out of the industry. It's not like university where if you study hard... you might not get a great mark but for sure you'll pass. I need a 60% to pass and I fear fear fear I made too many mistakes. It's multiple choice and most of the time I am able to weed out two obvious wrong answers and then am left down to two possible. A 50/50 chance is no way to pass an exam. :(

K, better get to studying........................ I am feeling soooooooo defeated!


:hugs: :hugs: titi :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Tititimes2 said:


> I can't say much right now as I am just trying to get through each moment right now. But you have all been so kind and I wanted to say thank you for all your support.
> 
> We found out yesterday that our LO has a severe neural tube defect which caused the brain and spinal cord not to properly form. It is called ancephaly. They believe it was caused by a severe folic acid deficiency that predated my pregnancy. I would have required a special folic acid regimine prior to conception. We have been told that the baby's condition is not compatible with life. Two doctors have confirmed. So I will have to undergo a medically necessary termination. I am crushed.
> 
> Please pray for my LO and family during this difficult time. And thanks for always listening. :flower:

Titi, I am so very sorry. I will be praying for you all. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Happy Belated Birthday MA!!!! :flow:
> 
> That is great news about your friend receiving an organ transplant. I hope everything goes very smoothly for her. xoxo
> 
> Maria- I am soooo excited for you!!! Hope it won't be long!
> 
> Chris #2- I'm sure your ass will be well received in the digital world! :thumbup: POST I should get the results from exam #1 by Friday I hope, if not early next week. :sigh: I have made peace with the fact I will have to re-write. IT's how these exams are. They want a high failure rate to weed people out of the industry. It's not like university where if you study hard... you might not get a great mark but for sure you'll pass. I need a 60% to pass and I fear fear fear I made too many mistakes. It's multiple choice and most of the time I am able to weed out two obvious wrong answers and then am left down to two possible. A 50/50 chance is no way to pass an exam. :(
> 
> K, better get to studying........................ I am feeling soooooooo defeated!
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: titi :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you Chris!!:hugs::kiss::flower:

Been praying for you as you get through exam week, praying for PEACE which surpasses ALL understanding to guard your heart and mind through Christ Jesus and also praying for strength and VICTORY over these exams to put all this behind you and move forward. Please keep us posted sweet friend.:hugs:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## svetayasofiya

Rebekah, you are just the sweetest thing ever. :hugs: Thanks so much. It *means* so much. I'm just so tired... Since Friday I have spent 38 hours studying. Please please please let this be over tomorrow. I know it sounds so trivial, but it's all I have been doing and thinking of for three months now and I just want to have the freedom now to dream of my baby and start planning her arrival. *Sigh xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey Ladies!! Did you see there's a "pregnancy over 35 forum"?? :happydance: WE have a forum now!! :happydance:


----------



## Alexapoo

That's a great bump pic. It's perfect! Mine is near about the same size-ish, minus the perfection ha ha


----------



## lynnb

Tititimes2 said:


> I can't say much right now as I am just trying to get through each moment right now. But you have all been so kind and I wanted to say thank you for all your support.
> 
> We found out yesterday that our LO has a severe neural tube defect which caused the brain and spinal cord not to properly form. It is called ancephaly. They believe it was caused by a severe folic acid deficiency that predated my pregnancy. I would have required a special folic acid regimine prior to conception. We have been told that the baby's condition is not compatible with life. Two doctors have confirmed. So I will have to undergo a medically necessary termination. I am crushed.
> 
> Please pray for my LO and family during this difficult time. And thanks for always listening. :flower:

Titi, I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how you're feeling or what you're going through but I sending you love & hugs :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Haven't been on in a week.... Had about 8 pages to read!

Titi, sooooo sorry to hear your news :cry: Thinking of you and your family during these difficult times...

MA happy belated bday!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

AFM, still no signs of ovulation. Zoëlle is nursing only in the mornings and evenings now, that has been for about 2 weeks. Hopefully this will help? Crazy busy at work and planning our Switzerland trip.

Hope everyone is doing great, lovely bump pics, will post my 39 week one when I get home, just for fun sake. Oh and I worked until I was 38 weeks and 5 days pregnant, and was 3 cm dilated starting at 36 weeks


----------



## Neversaynever

Titi...:hugs: and I am so, so sorry.

My thoughts are with you, your OH and your baby.

XxX


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi everyone... 

First and foremost, Titi - my heart goes out to you... I am sure that no one can imagine your heartache and I am so, so sorry... may you heal in your own time & have peace. :cry:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - Happy Belated Birthday! Hope all is well & you enjoyed your weekend!

Chris #1 - Good luck & kick some boo-tay on those exams, girl!!!! You can do it! You have a great little motivator in there with ya! It WILL be over soon... :thumbup:

Chris #2 - Girl! Did you SEE my big ol butt in that picture?? (lol, like you could miss it!) Bet you look fab!!! So get DH to take that pic!

Anna, June, Steph, Code, and anyone else I can't remember at the moment!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!

wow lots of chatter. 

Happy Auntie good to see you,how are you? All the newbies how are you doing this am? 

Lynnb,i see that your first scan is coming up soon. So exciting!

ma, gad your fur baby isn't hurt too badly. Also Happy Birthday!! I wish we had known yesterday. Good news for your friend, I hope there is no rejection. I am sorry you feel crappy. I know what you mean about meat. I think I could have been a vegetarian this whole pregnancy. Just remember to get protein in some way,it's crucial for baby development. How about protein shakes??? I hope you had an awesome birthday!!

Sunshine, i'll post a bump picture if you will. Actually i've been trying. 

to anyone out there with more compuuter knowledge . . . . Picture I took off my phone dosen't have a URL address, but that's what babyandbump requests. Any ideas. I'm using windows on my home computer and the photos aren't given a URL. Help!!! 

Austin, how are you?

Junebug, sounds like the cutting back in BFing should help with ov. I'm currently reading the baby book by dr. Sears and his wife. It's quite interesting. Lots of info re: BFing and effects on OV. If anyone has BF questions I highly recommend it. However, it is VERY pro BF so be warned. 

Svet / chris #1, good luck on those exams you sound so stressed!!! My fingers are crossed that you guessed right on the first exam and the second will b a breeze. Good luck girl! You are a very smart woman, you can do this!!

AFM, nothing new to tell. Little girl is kicking up a storm espically between 9pm and midnight. Quick question. I ran out of folic acid supplements the other day and haven't replaced them. Still taking pre-natal (which has folic acid), DHA, and B complex, but does anyone know if I need to continue the high dosage of folic acid at this stage of the pregnancy? 

I'm out making snowballs, yep you guessed it,snowing again!! UGH!!! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Anna - I took the pic w/ my phone & then emailed it to myself... saved the pic on my desktop computer and then followed MA's instructions to Steph, below. Worked like a charm. :) Next time I will re-size & try to make pic smaller.. lol...



Mommy's Angel said:


> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been trying to post an image of katelyn, however I don't know how to do it :-(...any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Steph
> 
> Go to photobucket.com and sign up for a free account if you don't already have one. Upload the photos from your computer. You can edit to resize the photo for proper sizing to post here. Then you add the "direct link" by putting your curser on "direct link" and it will automatically copy.
> 
> Come here to a post....click on the icon that looks like a picture with mountains on it. It will ask for the URL. Paste the URL and submit reply. You should see the picture. :winkwink::thumbup::flower:
> 
> Can't WAIT to see the baby.:cloud9::happydance::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

And thanks for asking, I am good! So far, so good.... that's our motto for the forseeable future. :)

Also - my 2 cents on the folic acid - My perinatologist had me triple up on an extra FA supp, in addition to the prenatals, but only til Week 14... He said I could discontinue after that as spinal cord was formed. Based on his advice, I would say you are good.... 

SNOWING!!!! Are you KIDDING??? jeez... we hit close to 100 here this past weekend... I am NOT looking forward to summertime... 

AFM - I am breaking down and getting the disability/handicap parking card my ob prescribed... I really hate to do it.. seems not right.... BUT, in the heat, the hardest part of coming to work is the walk into the building, soo.... 

Also, all of my fabric is purchased for nursery bedding... THIS weekend, I will begin cutting and sewing. I had a devil of a time finding what I wanted, but think it will all work out... Wish me luck! I will need it!


----------



## HappyAuntie

How am I doing? Meh, at best. Started anti-depressants today - thank God for pharmaceuticals, right?! :haha: In the last two years, we've lost two babies, our 14yo cat, my favorite aunt, found out it's some sort of miracle we ever got pregnant without help once (let alone twice - then some sort of cruel joke that we lost those two), we've moved cross-country 1200 miles away from all our family, and now DH is having a major crisis of faith and I feel like I've lost my anchor completely. I've been in pretty intense counseling for two or three months now and it's helped a lot but not enough. So we added the drugs. We'll see how it goes....

As for ttc, we're still on a break because I had to have another test done at the start of this cycle due to some irregular bleeding I was having (turned out to be probably just a side-effect of the injectables). We may start back after my next AF, or we may wait another month - haven't decided yet. I am SO enjoying the break - no OPKs, no POAS, no calendar, no progesterone (no mess!!) - it's been very refreshing. My parents are visiting in two weeks, so that's why we may take another month off - I really don't want to have to be at the dr getting bloods and ultrasounds done every other day while they're here - I'd rather have my time free to do fun sightseeing stuff with them. So again, we'll see how it goes... story of my life, apparently!

Thanks for asking. I'll go back to lurking now.... :coffee: But I'm always here following everyone's progress! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmain, I don't know about your badunkadunk as your all little tiny things in here, but I DO want your booby size! (though mine aren't too bad right now) :rofl: :haha: 

Anna, yes, I'm trying to get my protein in. I've been eating veggies with hummus, trying to have apples with peanut butter and I'm working on the protein shakes.

Junebug, I too bet that cutting back on the bf'ing will help. We miss you loads here. :hugs:

HA, sorry about all the hoops you've had to go through but am praying once you start again that you'll achieve that pregnancy and keep to term. I'm sure this has been such a hard journey and I'd like to see you get your Victory MUCH sooner. :hugs:


AFM: I've been completely miserable the past two days. I think this week I'm noticing the hormones causing some ups n downs as I'm hard to live with this week. Add the painful swelling from the injection and I'm having a tough time sitting and even finding a position to lay in for a long period of time. I haven't had sleep in two days so I'm MOODY! :wacko: I'd take it as far as to say it's a worse mood than the injectables ttc.

Hopefully after a nap I'll have a better attitude as I have many blessings to count! :thumbup:

Good day ladies! :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, you're good now just with the multi-vits, no need to take extra folic acid. Zoë too was a night owl 

I love the Dr. Sears Baby Book. We did the co-sleeping, baby-wearing, BF'ing, cloth diapers, organic foods etc... so it was right up my alley  I also have his Fussy Baby Book as Zoëlle was NOT an easy newborn and only started sleeping on surfaces other than me after 5 months of age :dohh:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies :flower:

Chris #1 - how'd your 2nd exam go? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get good news tomorrow! :hugs:

Dear Lord, Anna - STILL snowing?? You poor thing! If I were you, I'd think about high-tailing it down to Charmaine's neck of the woods. (100 degrees - girl, I am SO jealous!)

Hiya, Happy Auntie! So good to hear from you! I'm really sorry about all you've been going through (totally with ya on the "thank God for pharmaceuticals" thing... I'm a big believer myself!) I'm sure you've heard this many times, but there are just so many stories out there about women conceiving while they were on a break from it all. You're in my prayers to join the sucess stories! :hug:

MA - sorry you've hit a rough patch. And the lack of sleep certainly doesn't help matters any. My own sleep patterns have been regressing back to my first trimester, and I haven't really been sleeping much either - so I feel for you, my friend. Wishing you lots of :sleep: in the next few days.

Angela, Charmaine, Junebug, Terri, and Viv - Hi gals!

Not much going on with me. I got into the office at 5:30 this morning so I could get out early - it's supposed to hit 80 degress today, so the DH and I are going for a little motorcycle ride. While I still fit on it... :dohh: Hopefully that'll improve my mood a little. Ever since I took a good look at myself in the mirror the other day, I've been in a funk. Stupid, I know, but that's just the way it is. :nope: Ahh, well... hopefully the fresh air and sunshine will help improve things a bit. Of course, fresh air, sunshine, and a beer would improve things a LOT, but I guess two outta three ain't bad... :haha: 

Still bummed, too, about not feeling any baby movement yet. I'm 21 weeks along - I would've thought I'd have at least felt SOMETHING by now. :shrug: But so far - nada. Not even a little flutter. :nope: Once I thought I might have felt something, and wondered if it was her or if it was gas. Turned out it was gas... :dohh: :blush:

At least I was by myself and didn't make a big deal about it when I felt it - how mortifying would THAT have been?? :haha:

Hope everyone has a great day! :kiss:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all! HAPPY THURSDAY TO YA! Big news around here -- IT's RAINING!!! Thank you, Mother Nature! We have been in a pretty severe drought and the heat sure doesn't help things...  Man, I sure feel for those folks on the Delta, tho with the flooding... 

Sunshine - Enjoy your ride!! If you feel a hankering for a brew, I bought some O'Douls last week and it wasn't too bad... the carbonation gave me gas, but it felt better to sip something besides water out by the pool when everyone else was.. lol...
Also, I still have felt no movement that I recognize either... it will come... we just have to wait a bit longer, I guess... 

Rebakah - Sorry you have been feeling icky! The sleep issue just plain ol' sucks... I feel good if I get 5 hours right now.... Tip on the protein shakes (I've been stocking up): The "costco" brand are not too awful tasting and they have 30g each! Case costs about $25... I am *trying* to have 2-3 a day... I am big carnivore, so luckily no issues there for me... don't know how you girls do it with a horrid meat aversion... that must be very hard! And fyi - told DH last night that I ready to slice off my BOOBS... they are so flippin' heavy.... I truly dread after the babies come & milk comes in... 

You have asked about bfing for me... Honestly, I will likely end up pumping, as babies will most likely be in NICU (like Steph has been doing)... I will definitely try to bf/pump combo, alternating which baby gets the bottle... but if it is an issue, I have no problems supplementing with formula... Growth is my main concern and if they need more calories, then that is what we'll do. I also am concerned about others helping us out & if they are bottle-fed, it will be much easier... At least, those are my thoughts for now.... 

Getting excited... received 2 of our shower invites in the mail yesterday! Yay! 

Sat in my car on the way to office this morning and realized, wow, 20 weeks... I am now "officially 5 months prego"... Honestly, I feared this would never happen... Had our 20 wk anatomy scan yesterday and all 3 girls look great! My peri very pleased with the way things are going and just said, "keep on doing, whatever you're doing." :) I am a bit concerned that my cervix is at 3.7 (US tech said it was 5 two wks ago), but I keep being assured that is well within normal range... 

a great day to all of you!
Charmaine


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Chris I had an anterior placenta and started feeling Zoë regularly starting at around 23 weeks. It shouldn't be long now!!!


----------



## pablo797

happy Thursday all!!

austin, snowing again today, but i'm over whining about it, it's common for us. Although our snow pack is 147% of normal, so we've had our share this year. Glad you have some relief from the drought. Also congrads on the anatomy scan!! So happy all the girls are doing well. As for the handi cap parking sticker . . . I saw a woman get out of her car yesterday after she parked in a handi cap space and all she had was a knee brace. No limp,no nothin. So I think triplets way trumps that in the parking cosmos. Good luck with the sewing projects! I am impressed. 

HA, I am glad you are lurking, but very sad that you are having such a tough time of late. I hope the meds help. As for DH, that's a tough one. My thoughts are with you and all the hugs I can muster through the post. 

ma, how's the mood today? It's the wort to know you're being difficult but have no control over it. I have been a handful lately, so much so my acupuncturist says she has some herbs that are totally safe but would help calm me down. I am glad you have been getting in the protein. Hope today is better for you!!

Junebug, thanks for the folic acid info. From what I googled that's what I thougt too, but never hurts to ask. I just hated poping all those pills. As for the sears baby book. I do find it very informative. I'm on board with most of what they say but also differ in some ways. I can't believe Zoe would only sleep on you for so long, but it's sweet and she's such a happy child. I am planning on making own baby food and going organic. My concern about the book is that they make it sound as if you don't breast feed your on the way to hell and the most terrible parent ever. For some people BFing just dosen't work out and I felt that the health of the baby wasn't stressed enough. Anyway, sorry for the rant. I am now onto weaning chapters. 

Sunshine, I know it's hard when your body changes. You are an avid exerciser like I am and I think it's a double whammy when that goes too. I haven't felt that motivated to get out like I used to to hike and exercise. So on top of feeling big, i'm not exercising like I used to which makes me feel huge!! I keep telling myself that as long as I eat healthful then all is good and the weight gain won't be too fearce. I forgot to ask at last appt how much i've gained, but i'm pretty sure i'vve been packing on the lbs lately. Just stay healthy. Wow I am on a rant today. As for the moto ride, sounds awesome! I hope it was fun and just what you girls needed. 

Chris #1, how were the exams? Is today exam #2? Best of luck!! 

AFM, is anyone else suffering from headaches lately? Today is day two. Could be the weather but I hate it! Good news, headed out of town this weekend again to get some warm weather. Forgive my preacy attitude this am. Soap box central. Have a good thursday!! 

xxx anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Anna, I agree RE: breast feeding in that book! I know women who desperately tried and it didn't work out for various reasons and they're made to feel guilty, which is really not fair...

RE: weight gain: I gained 38 lbs and am tiny (5'1") so that was excessive... I'm still struggling to lose the last 5 lbs and Z is going to be a year old! The next time around I will be more careful, although with the severe nausea it was really hard... I still haven't resumed my normal physical activity, more because I've been working full time with a baby at home so I'm having a hard time fitting everything into my schedule. I've started Jillian's 30 Day Shred 3 days ago (tonight will be night #3) which I hope is doable as it's only 26 minutes total per day... I'm also joining a running club to recondition myself, that starts on May 26th! Excited!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, well baby arrived yesterday at 11.50 am, 8 pounds 4, called Matilda. Very tired so just going to post a pic, and hope to catch up on the news soon. 

Maria :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi, well baby arrived yesterday at 11.50 am, 8 pounds 4, called Matilda. Very tired so just going to post a pic, and hope to catch up on the news soon.
> 
> Maria :thumbup:
> View attachment 204892

Oh my gosh she's GORGEOUS!:happydance::kiss::haha::cloud9: She's got more hair than I have on my head! I bet it will grow out just lovely!:cloud9:

Congrats!:happydance::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies :hi:

I got sleep. Yup, I am well rested! Last night I decided I was in way too much pain and needed tylenol. It cut the pain in half and I fell asleep and woke up an angel. :haha: 

So I'm feeling much better thank you all! :hugs:

Charmaine, thanks for the info on the protein shakes. I'm actually going to have to buy more this weekend as I'm running out. I was wondering which type would taste good as I'm not thrilled with this kind. I also had doug grab me a couple protein bars at the store today.

I'm almost positive this protein issue is why my sugars are higher, though second trimester ALWAYS goes outa synch with baby. Tomorrow is my gender scan and cervical length scan :happydance: then I have an appointment with the Dr. I'm sure she's going to mess with the carb sensitivity ratio on my insulin pump but I'm going to let her know about the food aversion issue with protein. Who knows, maybe she'll end up prescribing something for us to better meet those standards.

Doug bought lunch today and I had a burrito bowl (low carb) and decided I HAD to eat meat so ordered meat with it. I've been absolutely ill ever since! I think I'm going to have to start supplementing MORE with the protein shakes and bars if they are safe. The fact that I'm not getting enough protein to keep my sugars down is concerning for me. It's nothing that can't be changed, but seeing the numbers this week have me in a slight panic because I want to keep them under as much control as I can.

So today has been a lovely day and my attitude has changed all because I slept without PAIN. 

Tomorrow is my next injection on the right side again. My prayer is that the left side heals before the pain starts on the right side again. :wacko: :haha:

Charmaine, I laughed at your booby comment. Haha I feel big, I can't imagine how yours are with three little ones. It's so unique how God made our bodies to know when to produce milk and how much milk to produce.

Okay, now I'm going to get a bit weird here. I hope nobody thinks I'm disgusting but has anyone ever tried the breastmilk before? :rofl: It sounds SO SILLY to ask but hey! :shrug: Our kids are eating the stuff. I was joking around with Doug and told him it was manditory for him to try and he gave me a disgusted look on his face. I'm thinking, "if it's good enough for our kids"! I also had him going saying it would be cheaper to have my milk than buy it for 3.00 a gallon at the store. He can have MY milk with his cookies.(expressed milk of course :winkwink: ) :rofl: :haha: So in my head, I'm wondering how many have actually tried their own breastmilk. I hope I'm not sounding like an odd sort. :haha:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi everyone! :hi:

Lucy - congratulations!! Matilda's a doll! LOVE the chubby little cheeks! :cloud9: Rest up and please tell us how you're all doing when you feel up to it. :)

Austin, don't feel bad about the handicapped permit - as Anna noted, there are lots of people that use them for lesser reasons. And you really shouldn't be exerting yourself in that kind of heat. Take advantage of it while you have it! 

And I'm surprised you haven't felt any movement yet, either - especially with three in there! They're probably all kicking at each other. :haha: I can hear it now... "Mommm! She's got her hand on my placenta! Make her stop!" :) 

I haven't tried the O'Doules yet - I'll have to look at the calories on it first. At least the diet coke won't add to the daily intake. But it does have caffeine, so I have to be careful in that regard. Maybe switch them up so I don't get too much of either. 

Junebug - 23 weeks, huh? Okay. I'll try to be patient... (not one of my strong suits, obviously) :blush: 

MA, I'm glad you're feeling better. Good luck at your scan today! Can't wait to hear which team you're on! And as far as trying breast milk, I don't think I could do it. Yes, I know our kids drink it and it's healthy and all that, but there's too much of an ick factor for me. I can't even stand regular milk - I think the human variety would just put me over the edge. :sick:

Anna, at least you're getting some exercise in - that's awesome! I haven't broken a sweat in almost three weeks! :dohh: I can usually muster up the energy about once a week, but at that point why bother... :nope:

AFM - we went for a ride yesterday and had to cut it short after about an hour. Even though the stupid weather people said no rain until today, it started spitting on us about 1/2 hour after we set out. Stupid weather people. :growlmad: I think I chose the wrong career path - I want a job that I can continually screw up week after week and still collect a nice paycheck! Austin, you're a lawyer - you think I can sue my old high school guidance counselor? I dunno, sounds like it might be worth a shot... :winkwink:

Happy Friday the 13th! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG Lucy what a cutie!!! Congrats, hope you're all doing great!!!

MA yes I did try my breast milk and no I don't think it's gross. It's really very sweet compared to cow's milk. DH tried it too. It explains why Zoë was grossed out by veggies and anything that wasn't sweet when we started weaning. She would only eat fruit for about 1 month! So glad you got some sleep! Definitely don't eat what your body tells you not to eat... Can you eat hummus, fish, beans and nuts? Those are excellent sources of protein too. I had a red meat aversion my entire pregnancy and have still not resumed eating it much!

LOL Chris on suing your high school guidance counsellor! Weather predictions are very often wrong here too...

AFM: the subway had a major power outage this morning on my way in to work, I ended up walking 30 minutes. Didn't realize it was so warm, I was stripping layers while walking :wacko: I think it's actually over 15'C, which is sooooo nice (did a Google search for you US ladies, that's 59'F :thumbup:). I'm wearing nylons, wool pants, a T-shirt and a wool sweater. Was sweating by the time I got to rounds 25 minutes late :dohh: Will definitely check weather forcast from now on just in case it turns out right :thumbup:

Hope everyone is feeling great! Oh, my boobs are back down to D's now from my fulltime nursing G's, can fit in some of my pre-pregnancy bras! It's like rediscovering old friends :winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

happy friday the 13th! I was born on a 13 so I think their lucky! 

Lucy / maria, congads!! How cute is she,all that dark hair! LOVE the name. So glad you are both healthy and happy. 

Junebug, glad you agree with me and the book on BFing. I too know some moms that were really devastated when BFing didn't work. There seems a stigma that it means they didn't try hard enough. Not true. As far as exercise, i'm just terrified of getting huge. I'm 5'8" so 35 lbs would be ok, but i'm hoping to keep in around the 30 mark. Your running club sounds awesome!! I hope to get back into running after baby. I have been a runner in the past done one marathon, a few halfs and I enjoy triathalons ( or at least training for them, I hate race day). I bought my car seat and now am having trouble finding an affordable good jogger to use with it. I have found three that would work but they are all around $500 bucks!! Good luck with jilian michaels workout, the 26 minuets sounds great. I did p90x, and it was so hard because by the time you did the ab workout it was an hour and a half commitment! Too hard. 

MA, how was the scan today?? Today is day three of headaches and I too have been taking tylenol, I am not good at suffering in silence. As for breast milk LOL!! I have actually had this conversation! One of my employees who is a sweet as pie 20 year old guy said he would want to try his wife's breast milk. I looked at him with a look of total disgust! Then told DH the story that night and he didn't seem that disgusted. I was watching Pregnant in Heels the other night and this woman on there said it tasted like Hagan Daz (sp). So yes from what I've heard and read it is much sweeter than regular old milk. Plus there is this stuff called hind milk. Apparently there are different types of milk you produse. When baby starts feeding it's much more liquid and thinner then at end of feeding this hind milk kind of finishes off the meal and it's much thicker and full of more fats and calories. More than you could ever want to know is in the Baby Book by Dr. Sears. So I think it's an individual thing. For me it grosses me out, but for many others,no big deal, we will not judge. 


Sunshine, I have tried all the non alcoholic beers out there! For me camping and beer just go hand in hand. For my taste the best are becks, coors and St.Paulie Girl. I have not seen a light non alcoholic ber, maybe ther's a need. I wish they made a non alcoholic vodka. I miss vodka tonics!!! Such a summer treat!! Sorry your ride got cut short!! Bumber. You should move to colorado, the weather changes every 5 minuets, so you'd never be wrong!! Forecast rain, yep it will probably rain someplace, snow? Yep that too, up high, sunshine,almost always a given at some point in the day!! You'd be set!! 

AFM, it' sunny and i'm so happy!! Headed out west for more camping this weekend,hope to get some hikes in too! Baby needs some exercise, makes her happy, and mom too. Have a good weekend!! Anna ps. Anyone watching idol? I can't believe James got voted off!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Came back from our scan and Dr. appointment. Good news is baby is doing well! The head measurements were good, and all the other organs and such were on target. We're scheduled for an echocardiogram for the baby which is a common thing to do with babies of Diabetic mommies but as far as she could tell the baby's heart was doing fine. They just couldn't see all of it because of the way the baby was positioned.

My cervical length went down YET again to 32 with slight funneling this time which ISN'T a good sign. :wacko: I almost landed in the hospital today to keep an eye on it, but the Dr. said "*A normal closed cervical length is a good indicator of a normal positive outcome."* Meaning it's at 32 right now and it won't be ABNORMAL until it gets to 25 before they'll actually follow through with a cerclage stitch. 

So I'm going in WEEKLY now for internal scans of the cervical length to watch but I'm NOT HAPPY! In fact, if I lose this baby because of them, I'm out for blood! I already lost one under their practice and the Dr. I actually like is under her peers who are the ones that dictate the time of cerclaging and they refuse to do preventative unless they see an actual problem. 

I DID find out the gender though. This is all so bitter-sweet for me. I want to shout it to the world what we're having and yet...I'm afriad of losing this one now too.:cry: It's just a waiting game and while I have more intervention than I had with our son Jackson jeffrey, The Dr.'s in this state take a conservative approach to stitching the cervix because they're aren't sure what causes what...if Incompetant cervix causes Preterm Labor or vise versa. :wacko: They'd rather take the more conservative and less invasive approach.

So on with the gender:



Spoiler
I hope the pic isn't too big as I'm still having issues with photobucket re-sizing.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0092.jpg

It's a :pink: :happydance: Her name will be Amelia Carolynn. Will you all keep us in your thoughts and prayers that Amelia will be born healthy at her due date either the last week of Sept. or 1st week of October?! We can use all the prayer we can get.:thumbup::cry:


----------



## Neversaynever

MA, I'm sorry it wasn't all good news but I'm so happy for the health of your little one. Beautiful name too. 

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts :flower:

XxX


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - First of all, CONGRATS!!! We are definitely having a run on little girls here, aren't we?? :)

You are so much more knowledgable than I on this topic, but in hopes to reassure you, my perinatologist said the same thing. "Not a worry til you get under 2.5".... I have also been told that the peri that any reading before 18 weeks (is that where you are?) isn't wholly accurate... 3.2 is still good, friend!! 

As far as change at this point (and I think you are a week or two behind me, right?), my last measurement was 5 cm and when I went in this week (20 weeks) I had changed to 3.7 ... and my peri said that was great. 

I am very glad you are getting the reassurance of weekly scans now, too. Big hugs to you!!! And I agree, Amelia is a beautiful name!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Rebekah - First of all, CONGRATS!!! We are definitely having a run on little girls here, aren't we?? :)
> 
> You are so much more knowledgable than I on this topic, but in hopes to reassure you, my perinatologist said the same thing. "Not a worry til you get under 2.5".... I have also been told that the peri that any reading before 18 weeks (is that where you are?) isn't wholly accurate... 3.2 is still good, friend!!
> 
> As far as change at this point (and I think you are a week or two behind me, right?), my last measurement was 5 cm and when I went in this week (20 weeks) I had changed to 3.7 ... and my peri said that was great.
> 
> I am very glad you are getting the reassurance of weekly scans now, too. Big hugs to you!!! And I agree, Amelia is a beautiful name!!!

Thanks Charmaine:hugs::kiss::flower: I haven't heard that any reading 18wks or before is inaccurate. It will bring a breathe of fresh air if its better next week. I think the issue that scares me more is the funneling right now. :wacko: I'm hoping that too is inaccurate and it was just a contraction that happened because I just emptied my bladder for the test. Next Wed. will tell. I'm 19wks on Sunday. I just need to get past viability and I'd LOVE to get to full term. The further along the better it is for baby.

I think my parents added to my over-emotional state. They just called. Instead of asking how I'm doing or if we knew the gender they told me the landscape guy never showed to do their lawn that we paid for in order that Doug and I wouldnt have to do their lawn while I'm pregnant since we live over an hour away. At any rate, they demanded I call the guy and find out or threatened that mom would do the lawn. Which won't hurt her if she's that in a hurry to do it. In my opinion we did a kind gesture for my dad seeing as though we paid 400.00 for the season (I'll talk to the guy but he has two more days even though it'll be kinda rainy). My dad is SO selfish and only thinks of himself and mom mom...well, I accept them both for who they are but support has never been something they've been good at. In fact, it's why I hired a doula. For the motherly support I don't get.

Anyways, I've decided we're going shopping for a couple little girl outfits tomorrow. I need to get past this fear and find some joy. Amelia is THRIVING and doing well, we're getting more help than we did with Jackson and God-willing, she'll be here safely come fall!:happydance:

Love to you!:hugs::flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies! 

I hope everyone is doing well!! I am so sorry I've been offline for so long. I'm lurking and reading when I can (and I saw Titi's terrible news, which just breaks my heart) :-(( but haven't been able to post much. We're getting into a good routine with Ethan, but he's keeping me super busy LOL!

I will post a better update shortly, and I really want to catch up on everyone's news, but in the meantime wanted to share his Easter photos. the bunny ears were made by one of my best friends and she made me promise a photo with them LOL! Hope you enjoy and hope everyone and every baby is feeling well!! 

Hugs and love from me and from Ethan!
 



Attached Files:







Ethan Bunny.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6









Ethan Sleepy.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!! I am so sorry I've been offline for so long. I'm lurking and reading when I can (and I saw Titi's terrible news, which just breaks my heart) :-(( but haven't been able to post much. We're getting into a good routine with Ethan, but he's keeping me super busy LOL!
> 
> I will post a better update shortly, and I really want to catch up on everyone's news, but in the meantime wanted to share his Easter photos. the bunny ears were made by one of my best friends and she made me promise a photo with them LOL! Hope you enjoy and hope everyone and every baby is feeling well!!
> 
> Hugs and love from me and from Ethan!

Okay, this may sound REALLY icky but " I could just eat him up he's SO darn cute"! Oh my goodness how I could SQUEEZE these little babies that just keep coming on our board!! Ugh! My cup runneth over with JOY:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Lol not at all Rebekah! I too think he is edible cute lol! His little legs are getting so chunky and adorable. He is also starting to smile and laugh and that I could juat sit and watch forever! Hugs to you guys! And I see you are having a little girl! YAY!!!


----------



## pablo797

ma, congrads on team pink!! I know how worried you are, but I agree with your attitude, she is thriving! I love the name!! She's also doing so well, take it day by day and don't stress yourself out if you can help it. Sounds hard given the parent situation, i'm sorry. I've already decided to call my parents after the baby is born. They stress me out so much their the last thing I want around while in labor. 

rottpaw!!! How cute is he! Love the ears. We know your busy, but so glad to hear from you. 

AFM, cmaping now,sunny and beautiful. Got sunburned this morning so sitting in the shade after a 3 hr nap!! So indulgent, but it's so quiet. DH is cleaning the camper, I think he's nesting. LOL

happy saturday! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, I'm with you on that. The only one's I want around are Doug and the Doula. I chose the doula for many reasons. One was so that she advocates for my wishes when I can't. They want to intervene so much with things I don't want and the things I DO they could care less about. :wacko: She'll also help with pressure massages and the main thing is that I can't have my mother with me during labor. She's all in it to laugh and make me pay so to speak. I need a mother figure willing to actually support me with compassion. So we plan to call afterwards as well! :thumbup:

Today we went to pay on the nursery layaway at babies r us and I decided to buy a couple outfits. I wanted to be prepared with all this stuff going on so I decided to buy a couple preemie outfits and will look tonight for a micropreemie outfit just in case. In all likelihood I may never need them, but I don't want to be unprepared. When Jackson was born they had nothing to put him in so they shoved him in a large size hankerchief. I was PISSED! As a mother, you don't prepare for these things to happen so I was caught unprepared and I felt like the worst mommy every not have the very basics for him. Luckily our friend ran out to buy a preemie outfit, though it didn't fit him. I'm not planning for Amelia to pass away. I believe God has His hands in this, but I DO want to be prepared. If we don't need them, then I can give them to someone who DOES, but I won't allow my child to be shoved in a hankerchief. His legs were WAY to long and the kid was still alive for crying out loud! 

I'll start buying some cutesie infant clothes closer to the 28wk mark. But I just had to buy "something" to be prepared just in case. :thumbup:

Edited to say that I just bought the cutest little micropreemie outfit I hope to never use! :lol: Like I said, I don't want to be unprepared like last time so I could care less if I have something "extra" on hand to give away. At any rate, I felt it was the cutest and most realistic item to buy for our sweet Amelia IF she even needs it. Angel Wrap Sleeper Set


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls,
I'm a little scared to move over here yet but I just found out that I'm pregnant after an IVF treatment . :) I want to to lurk between here and the 35+ TTC No1 thread for a few weeks if you girls don't mind. I just think I need to feel a little more pregnant before I move. (Dunno how that happens Lol!)

It's great to see many familiar faces.

It was especially nice to see Ethan looking so yummy like an Easter Bunny. Angela I was going to ask you for a picture update actually so it's good that I dropped by today :)))

Austen Girl congratulations on the triplets. That's incredible. I'm glad that it's going all fine for u.

Anna congratulations on the little girl. You are already 6 months :) 

Ma hopefully you will never need those micropremie outfits. xxx

I wanted to ask you girls a question. My official test date was Wednesday and my HCG level was 390. Today after 4 days it's 1551. The nurse only said it was at a good level but didn't explain how much it's suppose to rise daily. I have the highest levels of all the girls I know and kind of wonder if it could be twins. Does any of you have an idea about these results?


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Skye! Great to see you over here! Hcg should double every two to three days so your numbers look perfect to me! Congrats!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## skye2010

:)) Great thank you Angela. Dh will b happy to hear it's normal. He almost had a heart attack when I said 'maybe it's twins' :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, Angela is right! You may be able to tell with beta numbers in the next few wks if you have twins in there. It IS possible but they're supposed to triple so it looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

My numbers were also high compared to so e others and I still had a singleton, but regardless of how many babies, they loom at the doubling rate and your numbers look perfect to me!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, just a quick pop-in!

MA soooo happy for you, Amelia is a beautiful name! So glad to hear you're doing well. I think you have the right attitude, take it 1 day at a time :hugs:

Angela what a cutie! Nice to see you posting again and lurk all you want, I remember how hectic it was for me to have a newborn!

Anna, hope the sunburn is better!!!

Sky, congrats!!! I had really really high HCG (suggesting multiples) but only had a singleton so you can't rely on those numbers to predict. What matters is that the number keeps increasing!

Just a note of caution RE: jogging strollers, don't remember who was mentioning them but it's quite dangerous for babies to be put in them if they are less than 12 months of age. All the jostling around can actually cause the equivalent to shaken baby syndrome due to the rupture of the very fragile blood vessels that are between the skull and the brain: some strollers say 6 months, but that is still too young. I've seen some cases of brain damage in babies placed in them and brought for a run that were between the ages of 6-12 months :-(

We just came back from visiting the 3 kids for whom we are legal guardians. Man oh man every time I leave from there I'm convinced I don't want more than one! ;-) They are 5, 3 and 1. Soooo busy!!! Zoë was so good, she slept in a playpen in our room and actually woke up at 7:45, unheard of at our house. So relieved as we had gone to bed quite late, playing Mario Party 8 until 1AM.

OK, off to bed I go now... Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Skye! Numbers look great, imagine if it is twins!!!!:hugs:

I am in recovery, had to have ALOT of stitches, so very uncomfortable, and haven't moved bowels yet eeekkk, :wacko: any advice welcome, have taken gentle laxative and nothing, also living on about 4 hours sleep a day.......but so happy and blessed to have such a cute gorgeous little girl...:cloud9: .can't wait to see everyone else get closer to due date! :happydance:

MA, so exciting it's a girl, and lovely name! Not long to go now until V day, and then I pray time will speed up for you and you will find yourself at 39 weeks! :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Lucy just looked back a few pages and your baby looks gorgeous. So pretty :) Congratulations. Did you name her yet? I hope you recover very soon. How is breast feeding going?

Hello Junebug, nice to meet you. :) Thank you for the info.

Angela and MA thank you girls. DH is more happy about that than me. Hahahahaa I don't mind the twins but it's DH that pops his eyes every time I mention it. Hahahahahahahaaha!!!! There's 2 weeks scan to know so I'll be patient. Anyway as long as I have a healthy baby I don't mind 1 or two.

Angela give a little kiss from me to Ethan's yummy cheeks. xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Skye, we called her Matilda. :flower: Breastfeeding was very hard at first and I got sore, but now I am getting the hang of it, and there are lots of smelly nappies so she is getting lots of food. :happydance:

Here is my favourite cutest pic of her ever....


----------



## rottpaw

Awesome job Lucy! She is a beauty! Hang in there; the stitches will get better soon. Did you have a section or regular delivery? I had some tears and had to have stitches, but they were the self-disoolving kind and they stopped bothering me after about 3 weeks. By six weeks they are pretty much gone. You'll feel better soon! 

The no-sleep thing is tough, but it does get better. You'll find a routine that works for you guys and you'll get more than 4, if not 8 LOL. 

CJ, thank you so much for the note on the strollers. That is scary, as we were just considering buying one. I was thinking it might be a smoother ride than his regular Chicco stroller. But the Chicco, while having plastic wheels, actually has a suspension system that is supposed to absorb some of the shock. However, I've wondered while walkign with that one if it's actually safe, becaues of the jostling you mention. It just seems like anytime we hit a crack in teh sidewalk or a bump on the pavement, it does bump him around some (though he's still in his padded infant carseat/carrier at this point while strolling...do you think that helps?) If not the joggers, do you know what type of stroller is recommended for just walking with the infant on the pavement? We also tried hubby carrying Ethan in the baby Bjorn while walking but that seemed a bit too jostly as well. Any advice is appreciated!

And thanks ladies for all the welcome backs! I have missed htis group so much and I hope to be back to participating more as I go along. 

Hugs and love!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all!! 

Skye -!!! AWESOME NEWS!!! Congrats on the BFP! I am soo excited for you! On the multiples front, re: possible twins - I went back and looked at my numbers early on... At 2wks post IUI, my HCG=206... 4 days after that, my HCG=889, and one week after that, HCG=9,339.... BUT in NO way, did we consider multiples at that point! Turns out, my levels were on the low side for triplets, lol.... You are doing great!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lucy - Little Matilda is just precious!!! Hope you are getting enough rest & sounds like bf'ing is going awesome!!!

Rottpaw - LOVE the picture!!! Adorable little guy!!

AFM - Just rockin' along! Did a lot of sewing on nursery things this weekend... Taking a bit longer than I had thought, so am glad I started early! Also - I think I felt movement this morning, but was still kind of asleep, so still not sure... :shrug:

Happy Monday!
Charmaine


----------



## rottpaw

Charmaine I am so glad you and the triplets are all well! YAY! 

Anna, can't BELIEVE you are 6 months already. MAN, time is flying by!! I guess that is right though because Ethan is almost three months! Crazy! How are you feeling now that you are heading into 3rd tri?

MA, I love the name Amelia! That is awesome that you have already settled on a name. Hubby and I did not settle on Ethan's name till the day we left the hospital LOL! Poor little guy was nameless for two days! :blush:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Quick question, ladies - What week IS the viability week? I have heard 24, 25, 27.... ????


----------



## pablo797

Happy Monday!!

Skye, I can not tell you how happy I am for you, ginning from ear to ear! That is such wonderful news!!! How are you feeling? So excited! Your numbers sound great!! welcome. 

MA, l so hope you just look at those premie outfits and admire how cute they are, then never use them because at week 40 you will deliver one big healthy beautiful girl! I am also impressed you have a name. We were so sure it was a boy when we found out we had a girl, we had NO names even picked out!

Junebug,it was me asking about jogging strollers. Good to know. Is the shaking baby in a jogger also true if even running on pavement? I was debating on getting one right away as my due date is pretty close to when it will start to snow. So maybe we'll wait until next spring when is will be much older. And hold off on jogging with baby until a year. 

Angela, was the bjorn really jostly? I have a girl friend who hiked with her new born using a sling. Do you think that would work beter?

Sunshine, hope you are well this am. 
Svet, how were the exams?
vivienne, hope you are well!!!
codegirl, how are things going? 
anyone I missed, a big hello.

AFM, sunburn is getting better. It was 85 degrees in the desert over the weekend. I pretended I was in mexico and the beach was just a little bit away. Anyway needed the vitamine D and feel much better today. Baby is kicking away and I am so close to the six month mark I can taste it. DH surprised me by saying he wanted to be part of the birth. Not the catcher, but there and involved, so i'm happy. Have to find a birthing class for us now! He's also embracing the idea of dady day care if I get this promotion and he's slow with work,so that's a surprise too. He just suprises me all the time. 

have a good monday!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine, I can answer that since we had a preterm birth two weeks before viability. Viability (the week NICU will actually start to intervene) is week 24. You still want to get to a point MUCH later. 37wks is a good week. I've heard 36weeks is considered early and Nicu will intervene then as well. Having triplets or twins is much different. I would suspect you know a bit more but I've been told by a mommy on this board with twins that twins are expected to come earlier than singletons.

Thanks ladies. We've been trying for ten years. So the names come easy for us because we have had them for that long though Jackson's name came up last minute by Doug and I loved it so we went with it.:thumbup:

Angela, Friends told us chicco was excellent for them. It's on the top consumers report list so though I hate the wheels, we decided to put it on our registry list. I'm still "iffy" with it so if anyone has better ideas for a stroller system I'd be interested! I've decided I DO want the infant carseat because it will be easier lugging it out of the car in the snow instead of waking the baby up to put her in the Ergo baby carrier.

Anna, I have friends with the sling and they ALL love it! Keeps baby closer and holds him or her in REALLY tight! I'm not a fan, don't know why but I liked my ergo better with the infant insert. I'm told it's a hit or miss with an infant, so we'll see! :winkwink:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Thanks, Rebekah... that was my question. 

Yes, I know all about the "end game" timeline for trips, but wasn't sure about the viability.... Peri has said, "28 wks is critical"... "Normal" for triplets is around 32-33... If you can get to 35-36, you're a ROCK STAR! So, as my "due date" is 9/29... we are hoping/expecting for an August delivery... if we get to Sept, that would be awesome!

We definitely expect a stay in the NICU, but are hoping that it is just for "feed & grow", as my peri likes to say... sounds like a garden, huh? :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Thanks, Rebekah... that was my question.
> 
> Yes, I know all about the "end game" timeline for trips, but wasn't sure about the viability.... Peri has said, "28 wks is critical"... "Normal" for triplets is around 32-33... If you can get to 35-36, you're a ROCK STAR! So, as my "due date" is 9/29... we are hoping/expecting for an August delivery... if we get to Sept, that would be awesome!
> 
> We definitely expect a stay in the NICU, but are hoping that it is just for "feed & grow", as my peri likes to say... sounds like a garden, huh? :)

:haha: your a hoot Charmaine!:hugs:

I will be SO excited when we get past 22wks. :happydance::cry: 24 I've decided I'll have a cake made :thumbup: 28wks I'll start buying her cutsie clothes and I'm REALLY focused on making it to October. 

This is day 2 on total bedrest. My hips hurt already. I try to switch side but mainly stay on the left side. It's going to be an interesting ride this bedrest journey!:haha:

Doug went grocery shopping alone and is coming back soon. The guy is AMAZING! He's doing the dishes, the laundry, cleaning , shopping, running to pay the bills.:cry: I feel just awful putting all this on him, I'm so blessed and am grateful for him. He's been doing some gardening too. He LOVES to garden so I let him have free reign so he can have something fun to kinda release tension and find gratification. I love him SO MUCH that man of mine!:cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Austin, when I was in 2nd tri a lot of people were discussing what truly constitutes viability day. The conclusion we reached (based on google :dohh:) was that after week 27, there is a 90% chance of survival if born then. Now, I am sure it is probably different for multiples but I would think your peri can give you a more exact date. I know how it feels to celebrate that milestone though; so exciting and such a relief! :hugs:

Rebekah, I am so sorry I am behind on what's been going on. Why are you on total bedrest? Is that for the duration? I am so sorry as I know that must be much harder than it sounds. And your hubby sounds like a rock star. Awesome guy! :thumbup: 

Anna, we love the bjorn and EThan likes it too, but I just noticed when we were actually walking (at an exercise pace) on pavement he seemed to be bouncing around a lot. I think it was mostly because he could not yet really support his head well. I think it will improve when he can. And I have a Moby, which I think can support their heads a lot better (when wrapped correctly) but I could not really get it wrapped right the first try. I will work on it LOL but just haven't had a chance. For now we've been going for walks in the regular (full size) Chicco stroller, with him strapped into his carseat (which I have to hope provides the support needed to keep him safe, but now with CJ's notes I am worried that it's more a question of delicate blood vessels etc., which might be damaged smply by vibration. And we've been using the vibration feature on his bouncy seat since he was born. Yikes!! I try to keep the stroller on the pavement instaed of the sidewalk (which is more bumpy) but still... I will be anxious to hear what CJ thinks is a good stroller system for the little guys becuase I defintiely want to be able to walk with him. 

Anyway littel guy is waking up, more later! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Angela,

Last weeks ultrasound had my cervical length going down again to 3.2cm's. While anything above 3.0 is still good, I'm showing signs of incompetent cervix. My length went from 39 to 37 to 32. VERY close to 30 and last weeks scan showed funneling which ISN'T good. I'm only at 19wks 1 day right now. So I'm going in for weekly scans.

I'm already on weekly 17P injections which are quiet painful but they are supposed to keep preterm labor at bay. HOWEVER, Dr.'s aren't willing to perform preventative cerclage stitches until they see a length of 2.5. I'm playing a very SCAREY waiting game. They've said there's no real study showing bedrest will prevent lessening of cervical length nor stop the funneling but I've heard from MANY women who have gone through or going through the same thing that have said it helped a great deal and they've seen thing change because of bedrest. So I put myself on it since the Dr.'s here seem to not care about ANY possibility other than things are great until their not kind of attitude. I figure I'll do my part and I'll know I at least did everything I can.

I'm trying to stay focused and praying what they saw on last weeks scan was either a contraction from emptying my bladder OR that the funneling has gone altogether. I HAVE noticed I'm having quite a few contractions the past two days and while I know contractions are normal throughout pregnancy, I get scared wondering if these are precursor to something else. Freaks me the heck out! :wacko: I'm at 19wks. I HAVE to get past viability! :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies! Didn't mean to cause too much concern about the jogging strollers! Angela, the vibration settings on infant seats/bassinettes/etc... is perfectly fine!

The regular walking at a leisurely pace on paved roads should not cause a problem. We used our UppaBaby (rubber wheels, full suspension) with her infant car seat and infant head stabilizer until she had full head control, at which point you no longer need the head stabilizer. I didn't use the bassinette that came with the stroller while we were on the go, I felt it was joslting too much... Instead, it was her actual bed in our room. Even running on paved roads before 12 months can cause issues... DH is really excited for her first birthday as we have a bike trailer for her! He bought her bike helmet and we're doing our first family bike outting on her birthday  As far as carriers go, we opted to not go with the Baby Bjorn because of the lack of good head support and also the fact that any outward carry is not good for their developing hips. I found the Ergo with infant insert to be great for head control, and also the sling as it craddles the head quite well. Unfortunately she HATED having her head inside the sling so I was always stuck carrying her head with one arm, but hey, one free hand is better than none, right? ;-)

I hope this helps! 

Oh, and on the issue of viability, Angela is right. However, for multiples, it is different as they are usually smaller to start off with than singletons. Sky so excited for you for your upcoming scan!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm not sure about the viability issue you both speak of. If asking about viability mortality rate then yes, around 28wks is a higher mortality rate, however, most hospitals in the U.S. see viability date as the 24th week. Which means anything BEFORE 24 wks nicu will not intervene to save the baby. Nicu WILL however intervene to save the baby at 24wks and after because the 24th wk is the official viability date. There ARE children who make it with intervention at 24 wks, at times some are dealing with more medical issues, but that is the official dating for viability unless what you speak of is mortality rate for viability..the farther you get past the 24wk viability date, the better for baby. That's just with my experience. :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA - Definitely 24 weeks is the earliest an NICU will try to intervene so yes that is used as true viability for singletons (once again, it is later for multiples). But when talking best chance of normal outcomes, 27 weeks is the earliest. Most babies born less than 27 weeks will have some sequelae, although some get by without! When I was a kid I used to babysit for a couple who had adopted 2 kids because they had been trying to 10 years. Well they had a surprise pregnancy 15 years after they got married and she was born at 25 weeks. She had a rocky first couple of months but not a single problem due to prematurity!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I wish we could change the subject here as I'm facing this again and it's a VERY sensitive subject with me. I don't like being forced to face the reality of this!! I may have a baby that may just make it to 24 weeks if that and the last thing I want is those who haven't been through it to guess whether my baby will make it or be normal. :cry: This is my reality right now.


----------



## codegirl

:hugs: wish I could share my "cervix of steel" with you. (quote from my husband).

:hi: everyone!!! Sorry I haven't been around much. Trying to keep up reading but have very little time to post. Today is one of those rare days when both kids are napping at the same time and I'm refusing to run around cleaning. I'll run around later :haha:

I now have Big E home 3 days a week on my own. Learning to balance both kids is a challenge. I'm so thankful that I still have E in daycare 2 days a week cause it really gives me some good Eric time. Also I can do housework when Edward isn't home so I'm a bit more "fun" :haha:

I've lost 33 pounds since Eric was born. Since I only gained 12 lbs during that pregnancy my "skinny" pants are falling off. Gotta love the bfing weight loss program. Just started WW last week as well as weight loss was slowing down. Having GD was really a reality check about my health.

Sounds like someone might be waking so I better run.

:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## rottpaw

We can definitely change the subject! I am so sorry if that discussion upset you, Rebekah. I certainly understand that every single day is a waiting game for you right now and I hope you know we are all here praying for you and supporting you! 

I was just trying to respond to the questions I think Austin had asked, and as CJ pointed out there's really only guidelines; every pregnancy and every baby is different. The 27 week number is just one piece of the picture; it represents a "most will have normal outcomes from this point" bar, but is not a hard and fast rule. For myself, I know that I was born at 27 weeks (and given less than a 20% chance of survival at all) and survived with no real prematurity-related issues that we know of (and I was able to conceive and carry Ethan, which put to rest what had been a big question mark in that arena). God saw me through all that just fine. I did have a lot of intervention at birth, but that was 1975 and there was only so much they could do. Today, they can do so much more, and can support even earlier preemies as you pointed out. Please try not to worry yourself about a specific viability date. I know you are already worried about getting past Jackson's 22 week milestone and you WILL. I know it is so scary to feel like the doctors just want to wait until something bad happens before they do anything. I was put on progesterone and then had nightmares about discontinuing it, even though the drs said after a certain point it was fine. I had the hardest time convincing myself to stop those supplements, but it was fine when I did. 

Please try not to stress and just take it one day at a time! We love you sweet friend! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Terri it is great to see you back! That weight loss sounds AWESOME! I've been kicking my workouts into high gear the last two days becuase I am suddenly gaining, and can't believe it! :dohh: :grr: Since that is the last thing I want I will have to work out it seems just to get rid of this last 15 pounds. I did discontinue BF'ing and since then I think I've picked up 2 or 3 pounds in just a week or so. Double GRRRR! Ah well. I have sort of been allowing myself to eat anything I want, though I eat pretty healthfully. I guess the Sleep Deprivation Diet isn't working as well as it might seem to LOL!


----------



## codegirl

oh quick vent

So while I was at a baby shower on Saturday I was joking about my age (I'm 10 years older than the mom-to-be but I like to pretend we are the same age). I mentioned that (in response to a question) if I had a 3rd child I would be 40 at the time. One lady responds with "take 40 and add 20 and you'll be SIXTY when they leave home".
UMM.. No shit sherlock. Do you really say something like that to a complete stranger who is obviously holding her NEW BABY at 38 years old???? 

:grr: just needed to vent. Most of the time I totally forget the math cause I'm just having fun with my babies.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - Sorry I asked a question that upset you... I truly didn't mean to do that. Thanks to everyone for your answers. 

Codegirl - Ha! People are pretty ballsy, aren't they?? I swear, when we have told friends over drinks/dinner that we are expecting trips, I have had STRANGERS from another table lean over to ask if we were doing infertility treatments! WTF? How in the heck is that anyone's beeswax?? With friends/family, I have been frankly honest, but strangers...???

As the song goes, "God is great, Beer is Good... and People are Crazy." LOL!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine, nothing to appoligize for, you just asked about viability. I think what was hard to take in is the more in depth information pertaining to 27wks and on. I'm trying to get by day by day and that 24wk viability is a sense of sanity for me. Listening to everyone say 27wks and beyond is the average mortality rate kinda puts me more on edge since I'm already funneling at 19wks. 24 wks for me is 6wks a way. In my head I NEED to feel that's "safe" that if things do go awry, she'll live. 

This is my reality right now. Something I'm a bit more sensitive to. Oh I have goals to bypass 22wks and 24wks and 28wks and 36wks. But I'm also realistic to the possibility that I may not make it like everyone else in this room. I've already lost a son and I can't function of the thought that even if I make it to 24, she may not live. :shrug: It's just a sensitivity issue with me. 

I understand Angela what your saying. I know you two didn't mean it, viability was the question...just maybe getting too involved with mortality issue when someone in the room is already funneling at 19wks and only has that 24th week milestone to hold onto at the moment. Like I said, I'm trying to be hopeful, but my body is a piece of crap and I feel as though moment to moment I'm letting her down as I did with jackson. It's a hard thing to swallow! :cry:


----------



## Vivienne

Hi Ladies, 
Just reading through all the news. Sorry it's been a while but we went over our broadband cap and were reduced to a basic dial up speed. We don't get unlimited broadband here, you pay by the month and if you go over they slow you down so you cannot get on any website with graphics (everything in other words).

Titi darling so sorry:cry:

Maria, she's too cute!

Rebekah, love the name. Two of my friends have just had girls and called them Amelia.

Anna, what are you going to do when you cannot run, bike change tyres???? you are such a bundle of energy!! It takes all the energy I have to get through 9 hours of work now, but I am allowed to have a stool now which is good as standing for all that time was getting to my back.

LO kicks all night now from about 6pm to 6am. I can only sleep during the day, which isn't a good look at work!!! I must be averaging about 2 hours a night, sleep, so I should be pretty ready when he arrives!

Love to all and I going to read through properly after dinner.
:hugs:
V


----------



## sunshine71

Wow! I'm out for a few days and miss about five pages! 

First of all - CONGRATULATIONS SKYE!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't even begin to tell you how happy I was to read your post! I agree with everyone else - your numbers sound great! I'm so thrilled for you - here's to a happy, healthy nine months! :flower:

MA - Awww, Amelia - I love that name! So beautiful :flow: Congrats! And as far as the other stuff... have faith in God, my friend. You both will make it through just fine. :hugs:

Angela - adorable pictures of Ethan!! The bunny ears are just too cute :cloud9: 

Unbelievable, Codegirl, what that woman said. Yes, we may be a little older, but at least we know how to exhibit a little class. Something that woman obviously hasn't learned. :nope:

Interesting information you provided about the strollers, Junebug - thank you. I've been avoiding shopping for that stuff because it just seems so overwhelming. 

Glad you were able to get some sun, Anna! I don't know about you, but I always look forward to my first sunburn of the season - it means that warmth is on the way!

Lucy - Matilda's a beauty! :flower:

Austin, Chris #1, Viv - good morning!

AFM - same ol' same ol'. But I guess no news is good news. Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah, first of all I want to apologize for upsetting you, that really was not my intent! You WILL make it to over and beyond 27 weeks, and like I pointed out there are many babes born before 27 weeks who do great!!!

RE: weight. Holy crap Terri that's awesome! Go girl! I still can't believe you only gained 12 lbs and are already down 33! I'm struggling to lose the last 5 lbs... Darn 30 day Shred, Jillian is killing me. Day 8 today... Sigh. No pain no gain I suppose...

Angela I know what you mean. I continued eating like I was pregnant for 3 months after Zoë was born and was shocked that I had started regaining weight :dohh: I just didn't have the energy to exercise until she was over 6 months and I started working again. Being able to sleep through the night helps a LOT I've discovered...

Ack, back to work. Oh and :grr: to idiots making comments about our age and having babies. Makes me SO mad!!!


----------



## codegirl

keep in mind that I was overweight when I got preg. I'm sure once I'm 5 or 10 lbs away from a "healthy" weight this is going to get a LOT harder. I'm just not sure what to do about clothes at this point. Can't really afford to buy new ones but my mat clothes sure don't fit and my pre-preg clothes either are too big or are for work.

hmmm... might be time to try consiment. :thumbup:


I miss being preg though. Never thought I would say that, I SUCK at being pregnant :haha:


----------



## codegirl

Oh and some great news. Just got a letter from my GD doc giving me the all clear on my post preg blood sugars. Got a warning to watch my weight (which I am currently doing) and getting excercise (I'm going to start on that) but :dance: as of yet, I am NOT type II :dance:


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Terri! 

I walked again today, 2.5 miles, for a total of 7 miles in the last three days (plus a Jillian Michaels workout Sunday). I am officially back on the getting in shape bandwagon, since I stopped losing pregnancy pounds and started regaining pounds that I can't blame on the baby! :dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

CJ that is too funny, the 30 day shred is exactly what I'm doing and I'm STILL horribly sore two days later LOL! And I don't even try to do it every day; there's no way. I did walk that day and have walked the two days since. Once I get back in shape with it I can do it every other day, but I don't get how she says you can do it every day. To me, a body needs recovery time after (any) weight training. I have done that program before and it definitely works, so I'm hoping for the best because I can't believe I started to regain! :dohh:

And Terri, I know what you mean about missing pregnancy. I did not enjoy the first tri, and the last one was rough because of family issues and illnesses in our family, but I sure loved 2nd tri and loved celebrating the milestones. And feeling baby kick, etc. I even think I was a lot nicer to be around (no "once a month bitchiness" LOLOL!) and hubby agrees. He was even saying "we just need to keep you pregnant all the time!" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AustinGurrl

That is fantastic, Terri! Congrats on the loss & test results! Honestly, I have been very lucky enough not to worry too much about weight & really just started working out regularly in last 3-4 years... Surprisingly, I MISS IT! Getting to boot camp, gym, etc., was always a struggle for me and now, I really am looking forward to when I can get back!! I am not doing anything now.... tried to walk the dogs the other day and almost had to sit down on the curb and have hubs go get the car to come back and get me! How sad is that?? Oh well, not too much longer & just not worth the risk with this crew I've got on board... lol...

IS it nearly the weekend yet?? Work is killing me right now.... *sigh* 
Vent over. Have a great evening everyone!!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!! Wow miss one day and so much chater!! I took notes so I hope I don't forget anyone. 

Codegirl/ teri, great news on blood sugar numbers and weightloss!! Good for you!! I don't know how you're juggeling two right now,but sounds like you've got a handel on things. As for the moron comment at baby shower . . . It never ceases to amaze me how just plain stupid and ignorant people can be. I will be a month from my 40th birthday when my girl is born. People are idiots. 

Snshine, it's funny how our generation differs from the next. When I was growing up it was all about the ban du sole tropical tan. People laid in the sun for hours baking in baby oil. I know what you mean about the first sunburn. I try and be careful, i'm pretty fair,but I LOVE the sun. I ushually wear a minimum of SPF 30, but sometimes it's just not enough. I am and will always be a sun worshiper, just have to slather on the suncreen! 

Austin, like the analogy of your belly as a garden. If your due date is Aug 29th we may go at the same time! I'm due sept 3rd. Just a few days early and i'm with you!! Of course knowing my luck i'll go mid sept. My mom was two weeks late with me. Can you imagine going 42 weeks!! Of course, later is better for you. Just keep those babies happy in the garden as long as possible. BTW love the song god is great, beer is good, people are crazy. Never were truer words spoken. 

Vivienne, always so good to hear from you! Yes I am an active person, always hope to be. Know what's scarry, out of all my girlfriends, i'm the couch potato!! They run rings around me. Have the theory healthy active mom, healthy active baby. I don't know how MA is doing bed rest. I'd be ok for a few days but then go CRAZY!! Of course baby health is paramount, but it would be so hard. So glad to hear you've got a good kicker! My girl is kicking, but i'm such a sound sleeper, it dosenlt wake me up, at least not yet. Glad to hear you are well!! 

Junebug, when is Zoe's birthday?? What a fun family bike ride!! They make this "thing" that's a sled in the winter so you can take baby cross country skiing and it converts to a bike trailer in the summer. I WANT one!! I would use it year round!! My girl friends use theirs all the time. Just have to find one ued, they're way too expensive new. 

Rottpaw, I was wondering just this morning if I would miss being pregnant. Unlike you, I think i'm meaner pregnant, don't seem to have as much control over the hormones. So you stopped BFing, I could see how that would make losing weight more difficult. Sounds like you're on the right track, and every bit of exercise helps. Keep it up you're doing great!! 


MA, I am sorry you are struggeling so much. Hope the next scan is better news. Just don't count your chickens before they hatch. Look on the bright side, so far you're still in the 'good' category for cervical length. This is a different pregnancy than the last one. I know it's so hard for you with the loss of jackson, but give this girl some credit, she may surprise you. And you are NOT letting her down. You are doing everything possible to keep her safe and that's all you can do. None of us knows what's around the next corner. Look at steph who was great, and then whamo baby at 30 weeks. But to live in fear is a hard way to pass the time. You are a pretty positive person with lots of strength and faith. I know you and baby will make it! watch you end up being the one who is two weeks late!

AFM, one word . . . .snow. 6"-12" by tomorrow night. Other than that I feel pretty good. Went pretty hard yesterday at work so taking it easy today. I am going to ask for a chair soon. I have a place where I can perch and a display item i'm using as a bench,but a regular chair with a back would be good. Have a good hump day! Xxx anna


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls, thank you for all the welcome :) My numbers are looking up but I'm still a little sceptical to move in with you guys yet. In case anything would go wrong. My first scan is in 1,5 weeks time, perhaps I will feel more confidant once the dr confirms heartbeat. I'm intrigued by all the weight loss talk. I already put on a lot of weight and seem to be hungry all the time. I have to find a way to limit my appetite or start exercising soon otherwise 9 months will turn me obese :)

It's so encouraging to see that there is quite a few of you Codegirl, Junebug, Rotpaw and Lucy, who already had your babies. Pablo and Vivienne seems almost there. And I'm absolutely amazed Austen that you will have 3 little girls.
Sunshine and Ma hopefully it looks like I will keep you company for longer :)

MA I believe you and Amelia will be a great mum&daughter. Both my cousin and a friend of mine had to have a total bed rest after 3 months. They just lied all 6 months and said it was fine. As long as you have friends visiting+ TV magazines etc... I wish you were in London, I'd come to keep company for u :) Doug's a lovely guy and he is taking great care of you. After all he wants to cuddle his daughter too and you both will :)

Girls I have another question in mind. I have almost white hair which I hide perfectly with a hairdye every 3 weeks (family genes :shrug:) Does any of you dye your hair? I can't decide what to do but walking around with white roots for 4-5 weeks is just too embarasing. Also did you change your deodorants, face creams etc? What to do about all that?

Ordered 2 pregnancy books from the internet and I'm looking fwd to reading about it a little. If I can stop falling asleep all the time that is xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey all. Scan showed I went from 3.2cm's down to 2.0. 2.5 was what she was looking for in order to do the cerclage. I still have funneling and am an 8th of a cm dialated. With that being said, went into the perinatologists office and she said they NOW have confirmation that I DO have IC duh: I've only been telling them that since week 13 when cerclaging was less than 1% risk. Needless to say I'm heading for the hospital tonight and getting an emergency cerclage tomorrow sometime. They are giving me indomethicin to stop contractions. The Dr. IS hopeful that we could possibly carry to term but she won't guarantee it.

I'm out for now.


----------



## skye2010

AWWWW MA, I'm so sorry it came down to 2.0. I will pray for you. I really hope the cerciage would keep the labour at bay and you can carry Amelia to term. Are they going to keep you there? Does cerciage have a risk now? Pls update whenever you can babe.
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; i pray that we would all meet Amelia when she is strong and ready to face the world. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> AWWWW MA, I'm so sorry it came down to 2.0. I will pray for you. I really hope the cerciage would keep the labour at bay and you can carry Amelia to term. Are they going to keep you there? Does cerciage have a risk now? Pls update whenever you can babe.
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; i pray that we would all meet Amelia when she is strong and ready to face the world. :hugs:

Thank you!

Yes, there's more risk when the cervix has started funneling than had the cerclage been performed at 13 or 14 wks. The good news on her part is that it is minimal. UNLESS of course I've started to dialate more which means I'm more prone to infection and preterm labor again. It's frustrating when I know my body and there was nothing I could do but wait until THEY were ready.:nope:

At any rate, we're moving forward and at least I'm getting the cerclage, I pray it holds and theres no infection.


----------



## skye2010

MA I'm glad they are finally intervening. I will carry on praying for you too. It will be all right in the end MA. We all send you good vibes and Amelia will know all that. Let's hope your little girl is a fighter like most women are xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

MA, just wanted to stop by and say I'm thinking of you, Doug and Amelia :hugs:

Please try and stay positive. Sending you a truckload of strength and thoughts :hugs:

A xXx


----------



## skye2010

Ma I've been stalking the thread all day to find out what's going on with u. I'm sending you lot's of positive, strength vibes xx


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah honey we are praying!!! Please update when you can.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah, soo soo soo sorry you're down to 2.0. Must be so frustrating for you that it had to get to this point for them to "believe" you when you had such a strong gut feeling. Please update us at to how it went. Thinking of you and praying the procedure was smooth and uneventful. I also hope they'll keep you in for some monitoring right after instead of sending you home!!! :hugs: my friend


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, Zoë will be 1 on June 2nd. I can't believe how fast it's gone. SNOW?? I thought our incessant rain here was bad, but I'd take that over snow in mid-May!!!

Terri, yay so glad the diabetes has cleared! You're doing wonderful for the weight loss, it's probably helped you a lot RE: diabetes issue. Definitely go consignment shopping to hold you over for your wardrobe!

Skye, I remember feeling anxious and disbelieving until my 8 week scan, :hugs: Mind you when I started puking 5 times per day at 6 weeks, I did feel a bit more pregnant :dohh:. 

I really really REALLY miss being pregnant. Every time I see a baby I get broody. Zoë's more of a toddler-like baby now, I miss her all cuddly and sleepy and tiny :-(


----------



## sunshine71

Rebekah, my thoughts and prayers are with you! :hugs: Please let us know how you're doing when you feel up to it. 

Terri - woo-HOO for being cleared of Type II! :happydance: Between that and the weight loss, you must be feeling awesome! Way to go, my friend :thumbup:

Skye, how reassuring to know that your numbers are looking good! And I'm very happy you'll be around to keep us company. :flower: As far as hair dye goes - I color my hair. My OB said it's not an issue, but I'd still check with yours beforehand - just to be safe. And I didn't change any of my skin creams or my deodorant, but I did stop using OTC zit stuff. My dermotologist gave me a script for a topical erythromycin to use instead. The jury's still out as to whether I like it or not. I still think a dab of regular old white tooth paste works just as well as anything else on the market - it just looks stupid. :haha: 

Chris #1 - when will you find out about your exams? Keeping my fingers crossed that you won't have to take either one of them over, and that you can devote your energies to the fun stuff!

Anna, I remember the ban de soleil days well! Supplemented, of course, by trips to the tanning booth... I remember my junior prom dress had a low-cut neckline, so you could sort of see a white tan line going between the boobs. Which gave me the bright idea of tanning topless for my senior prom. Baaaad idea... :dohh: Dear Lord in Heaven, did they ITCH! Difficult to scratch, too - at least in public. Amazing how creative a girl can get when she has to. :haha:

Angela, Austin, Junebug & Viv - hi ladies!

Nothing going on with me - just trying to plod through the week. Have a good day, all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh yeah Skye I forgot to answer your question: I continued dying my hair, I have a lot of grey as well... No problems according to my OB/GP. As for other beauty products: even before I got pregnant I had started switching to all natural stuff. For facial cleansers/creams I use Éminence (but have a book with make-it-yourself recipes which are awesome too - I just don't have time!). For make-up I use Afterglow Cosmetics. Unfortunately for deodorant I still use Dove as all the natural alternatives aren't powerful enough for me :blush: And for bath products, I either make my own shampoos/body washes or buy from a local all natural company called the Spa Sisters. Zoë has never had non-natural stuff touch her skin. Actually I'm reading a great book now called "There's Lead in Your Lipstick", which discusses all the toxic stuff we use on a daily basis as women. Scary really....

LOL Chris, tanning topless! Ouch...


----------



## twinkle1975

Rebekah - just popped over here to say you're in my prayers xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Hoping for an update from rebekah, still praying!


----------



## skye2010

Still no word from MA, I'm guessing they are keeping her in the hospital otherwise she would have updated. I will have more preayers for today for her.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey ladies, i have been mia for about a week or so. Alot has gone on here on the thread and for me. 

I went to the NICU last friday to visit katelyn and after about 2 hours of beomg there they toldme she would be going home in 2 days. Katelyn has been home for 5 days! I have been exhausted.

Congrats lucy on your baby! Adorable photo! 

Rebekah - i am sorry to hear about what is goimg on. Please keep your faith. I do understand some of the emotions you are going through and about takimg it one day at a time. I will be praying for you, amelia, and doug. 

I hope everyone else is well. I havemt had a chance to read all the pages yet so i do apologize for not addressing everyone personally. 

Angela/codegirl you should have said how exhausted i would be.

Be well everyone,
Best Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Lol steph didn't want to scare you! I honestly was just thinking yesterday that if I had know how bad the sleep deprivation would be, I would have been very worried, but God provides you with the rest you need (just not all that you might want). and at the end of the day, it is only temporary. Ethan is now ( at 11 weeks) sleeping thru the night, my problem now is I just cant get my body out of that two am wakeup mode. I woke at one thirtynlast night and never got back to sleep! Grrrrrr! But oh well. This too shall pass.

Congrats one katelyn coming home! You will love being a mommy! Hardest job ever but so worth it! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies :flower:

Steph, I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: What a blessing to finally have her home! :cloud9:

MA - hoping you're well and taking it easy. Keep us posted when you can. :flow:

Have a good day, everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Steph what great news!!!! So happy to hear you have your little girl home with you :flower: I have to say I did find it really hard for the first 3-4 months, the sleep deprivation is really something... Mind you as Angela has pointed out it IS temporary and DOES get better really fast. I now miss those middle of the night nursing sessions cuddled with my newborn in the darkness. They grow up SO fast!

MA, my thoughts last night were with you, Doug and Amelia. And still this morning. I will be checking regularly to read you, I continue to pray that everything went well and that you will all be home safely soon :hugs:

AFM: turns out I haven't been using the OPKs properly! Was supposed to read them at 5 minutes, but have been reading them at 3 minutes, oops! Also, Zoë is starting to self-wean from AM feeds, which will help with the hormones and hopefully I'll start ovulating soon to seriously TTC in September!

I'm going shopping in Buffalo tomorrow. Our dollar is doing so well right now that we can get things much cheaper in the US. I remember that situation being reversed for so long! My mommy friend and I are going together, leaving our babies with their daddies for the day. Haven't done this since I was pregnant! We have a few stores on our list, very excited!!! 

HUGS to everyone, hope you all are having a great start to the weekend!


----------



## sunshine71

Just out of curiosity, where are you going shopping, Junebug? The Galleria Mall? (I work just around the corner from there). Hope you have fun! Everyone needs a "girls day out" every once and a while. :thumbup: Oh - and if that's where you are going, there's a new kid's store that just opened up called 77kids. I haven't been in it yet, but it's supposed to be pretty cool. If you go, let me know what you think of it. :)

I remember when it paid for us US people to cross the border to do our shopping in Canada. (How I miss those Toronto trips!) Guess it's your turn now - have fun!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there ladies! :flower:

Thank you for the kind prayers dear friend. :hug:

Not sure if I mentioned it but my roomate the first moment I got there just had her cerclage surgery. After an hour, they tried to get the heartbeat and her baby had died. She started to cry and I then I started to cry in my own area without making her feel worse. The nurses, having known I lost my son and now will be going in for the same surgery she went for, ran for my stuff and transferred me to a private room. Doug came back to find I was missing and started to panic. He got to the new room where I was bawling. I felt so terrible for my roomate and became terrified to have the surgery so I didn't get any sleep that night.

Went in for the cerclage around 1. I was doing well until the anesthesiologist mentioned there was a woman whose sac was buldging the following days surgery. The Dr. Hollard at her to STOP. Knowing that had been my roomate and that with Jackson my own sac was found buldging. After that, I hadn't heard any of them and started to worry as they were working behind the scenes. That moment I felt I was going to be sick and they gave me anti nausea meds through the IV and I tried to keep myself calm. The Dr. shortly said she was almost done and that everything looked just fine and went as planned. She said cervix was STILL closed and I believe she mentioned the closed length was 2cm's. 

They mentioned modified bedrest for home. We all know I'll be on bedrest. :winkwink:

I was surprised to find that I was barely bleeding at all, had "slight" cramping but nothing too bad and the worst was a headache and slight stinging when I pee. Other than that, I seem to be doing well and have a more positive attitude about our future. Amelia seems to be doing fine with a heart rate in the 150's. She did almost give me a heart attack when we couldn't find her heartbeat. After what happened with my roomate, I was on the verge of tears when they finally found her beautiful beating heart.:cry:

So all is well. My heart still aches for my roomate though. I know so well what it's like to lose a child and it just breaks my heart to think about her.

I made plenty of new friends with the nursing staff. They were all AWESOME! One whom I found out has had 4 miscarriages in the first trimester. I asked if she was tested for MTHFR and she has a form of it. She spend quite awhile talking with me and I saw the pain on her face. Can you imagine working with pregnant women and women who just delivered their babies only to have lost 4 of your own with fertility issues? She left early this morning and we cried, I gave her a hug and told her that eventually through all this heartache, she will get past those milestones with the new therapy shes' going through and when she finally holds that baby in her arms as I will come fall, it will be the most precious day of her life. 

The Aide even asked I stay the year here. :haha: The recovery nurse asked Doug to email her when we finally have Amelia and all the nursing staff on the 7th floor have known me since Jackson so they are all so sweet and kind. I'm going to have to bring a HUGE cake when Amelia is delivered. We're going to have so many people waiting to see this little girl whom we've waited 10 years for.

I'll be back on next week to chat with you all as I have another scan to make sure everything looks good and Dr. appointment. My favorite Perinatologist did the surgery and she was happy that all went well and it looks excellent for Amelia to come "hopefully" on target.

Saw the perinatologist I argued with for an hour to get the cerclage at 14wks and he looked like "oh no, not this one again" and I had a look like "told ya so" I kept hearing the old time western showdown theme in my head and giggled after he left.:haha:

My first time with an epidural type anesthesia. I told the med staff in surgery it felt like I was walking naked in the snow and had them all laughing.:haha:

So, that's it for today! All is well! Now I'm looking forward to making it and holding my little Amelia come October. 

Keep you posted as things progress! :hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Such great news on this board today!

MA - So glad things are going well!! Sounds like you finally have found some folks who will be supportive of you and youf care!! 

Steph - YAY!!! Home!!! That is so awesome!! Congrats on the HUGE milestone!!! Please keep us updated when you can!!

Happy Friday, girls!


----------



## pablo797

MA, I am Sooooo Happy! I was worried reading and getting caught up when there were no posts from you. So happy things are looking up for you and amelia. I am planning on her making it until october 13 so we can celebrate our birthdays together. As for the medical staff . . . Man oh man would I be pissed. Why do they always poo poo our instincts? I know not all physicians are the same, but still. Anyway, good for bedrest and take care of yourself and amelia. I am so sorry for your roommate,,what a terrible loss. 

Skye, yeh for the good numbers! As far as hair dye goes, there are some all natural products out there if your interested. We did have this discussion earlier and I think the advice to check with your OB is the best. As for weight loss and nutrition while pregnant I can only say just try and eat as healthy as possible. That's if you can. I am ushually a really healthy eater, but man oh man first trimester,it was pizza, burgers and chinese food. I struggled with any veggies. Second trimester has been MUCH better and I was able to get back to a healthier diet. It sounds silly, but seriously listen to your body and go with it. If you can make healthy substitutions ( like veggie burgers instead of cheese burgers) then go for it ,but sometimes only the real grease will do! 

Junebug, I am sorry you miss being pregnant, I miss my waist line right now. I PROMISE to figure out how to post a bump picture. These last two weeks I feel like i've exploded!! I feel huge!! Can't believe there's still three more months!! I knew there was a reason I only wore mascara, can't stand much other stuff. When I was a flight attendant they made you wear makeup during training!! It was aweful for me. I remember coming home and DH was like, " you don't even look like you!" I was thinking, " it's not my fault,they made me!" so hope you OV soon. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon!

-Sunshine, LOL itchy boobs!!! I've been there too! 

Stteph, woooohoooo katelyn is home!!! Doing the happy dance. Closing my ears to all the talk about exhaustion, i'm too close and it scares me too much!! 

Rottpaw, so sorry you are still waking up!!! That bites. I hate waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to go back to sleep. 

svet, vivienne, the newbies, and anyone I forgot, hope all is well.

AFM, well accoring to some sourcs tomorrow will be the start of my third trimester. I myself am waiting one more week. June, July, and Aug, will be my last three months as I am due sept. 3rd. Itls friday and i'm staying home this weekend. It's still snowing, but maybe i'll put together the crib. Someone just told me Aspen is reopening this weekend!! Xxx to all!!

anna


----------



## sunshine71

Yay Rebekah!!! So happy it went well for you and Amelia!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Fantastic News Rebekah!!
Please can you say some prayers for Skye she's got an emergency early scan tomorrow as her numbers aren't rising like they should be.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sunshine71 said:


> Just out of curiosity, where are you going shopping, Junebug? The Galleria Mall? (I work just around the corner from there). Hope you have fun! Everyone needs a "girls day out" every once and a while. :thumbup: Oh - and if that's where you are going, there's a new kid's store that just opened up called 77kids. I haven't been in it yet, but it's supposed to be pretty cool. If you go, let me know what you think of it. :)
> 
> I remember when it paid for us US people to cross the border to do our shopping in Canada. (How I miss those Toronto trips!) Guess it's your turn now - have fun!

Is that the same as the Walden Galleria? If so, yes that's where we're going! Thanks for the details RE: new kid's store!!! We're also going to the Babies R'Us and an outlet mall :happydance:

MA!!!!!!! :flower: So happy to hear from you and that everything looks good!!!! So sad about your room mate though :cry: I can't imagine how hard that must have been for you to witness, but bless those nurses who switched you over to a private room... 

Skye thinking of you hun and hoping that everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

YAY Rebekah! So glad all is well!

Twinkle thanks for the update on Skye, we will definitely pray!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

twinkle1975 said:


> Fantastic News Rebekah!!
> Please can you say some prayers for Skye she's got an emergency early scan tomorrow as her numbers aren't rising like they should be.

Oh no, praying that all continues to go well for her and the numbers continue to rise with a beautiful baby implanting and growing, asking that God as our Great Physician would put His hand on her womb and overcome obstacles as He gives wisdom to and guides the hands of the medical staff and give peace to our dear friend Skye. In Jesus mighty name I pray...AMEN!

Doug and I will still pray about this in our nightly devotionals.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

20 weeks tomorrow MA!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> 20 weeks tomorrow MA!!!

I know,:happydance: and I finally feel as though I can breathe and enjoy the rest of this. Like I'll be able to smoothly move past those milestones.:happydance: I'm told by the women in the IC thread that I'll still feel a bit uneasy as the baby gets bigger because I'll have regular contractions and stretching that feel like baby is coming, however it's normal. I'm also wondering if the fact that I'm on 17P until week 36, if that drug may stop it altogether. I'm also on Indomethacin since the surgery until tomorrow night which stops contractions as well. I'm very well protected from contractions and PTL right now. God is good!

Halfway to Labor Day tomorrow!:happydance: Looking forward to wk 28 to get Amelia's nursery together. I have a beautiful theme for her I hope will come together. I even think I'm switching the stroller I wanted to a more girly theme. We'll see.

Thank you for sharing in my joy!:hugs::kiss:::flower:

The church is getting together some weekly meals to help lighten Dougs burden and has asked if they can come clean. We're taking the meals but Doug feels he can accomplish the rest for now. He says it helps to have the house maintained by the landlord. While we wanted a place of our own, it certainly helps to have someone else doing the lawn and other maintenance for awhile.:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just checking in before leaving for our girlie day shopping in Buffalo!

YAYYYYY so nice to read that you're getting a bit of help. Every little bit helps! Doug is amazing and so are your landlord and church group! 

Half way to Labour Day! LOVE it!!! My first thoughts this morning were 1) Is Zoë awake so that I can play with her before I leave? 2) OH it's Rebekah's 20 week milestone!!! and 3) Boy do I ever have to pee! :hugs: What is the nursery theme? I love nursery themes, ours is Noah's Ark, all based on a huge Precious Moments cross stitch I made


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in before leaving for our girlie day shopping in Buffalo!
> 
> YAYYYYY so nice to read that you're getting a bit of help. Every little bit helps! Doug is amazing and so are your landlord and church group!
> 
> Half way to Labour Day! LOVE it!!! My first thoughts this morning were 1) Is Zoë awake so that I can play with her before I leave? 2) OH it's Rebekah's 20 week milestone!!! and 3) Boy do I ever have to pee! :hugs: What is the nursery theme? I love nursery themes, ours is Noah's Ark, all based on a huge Precious Moments cross stitch I made

Well, I DID want beauty and the beast, but I'm having a terrible time finding wall decals, bedding, etc. I want primary colors instead of all pinks I keep seeing around here. So since I bought this cute little tea cup lamp in primary colors, I decided to keep moving forward with a theme. I had hoped to find something with Mrs. Pots and chip from Beauty and the Beast. It just became to hard.

SO, the new theme is Tea in the Garden. I have the teacup lamp....I found a BEAUTIFUL crib bedding with reds and pinks and greens floral which is like the garden. Since the walls we can't paint because we're renting, I'm going to get some framing decals and will take a pic of her at birth, 12 months and a year and will put the pics in HUGE frames to put up on the wall around. Above her crib I'll put another framing decal and will paint some wood lettering for Amelia. I'm looking for a cute little table and chair set and we'll buy a few large teddybears and a little tea set. Of course in the corner where the lamp and pictures will be will have the glider.

We also have to find a rug because it's a wood floor. I'd like something she can play on.:winkwink::thumbup:

Once we have it together, I'll share pics. I thought this way she'd be able to grow into this.


----------



## rottpaw

I love it rebekah! Cant wait to see the theme develop as you find items!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Love it!!! Looking forward to seeing pics. You're making me excited to start working on Z's big girl room ;-)
Had a great time with my friend in Buffalo, and the traffic wasn't even that bad!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wish I could have met ya there! Maybe the next time your up here when Amelia is born we can meetup!

You'll have to take pic of zoe's new bedroom.

Full bedrest today and I'mSO bored:haha:

Had music on and reading an old blog of a gal who had a cerclage. I laugh because her thoughts are similar and it's funny to hear it from her perspective. I really have to start blogging again regularly my own journey!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> Wish I could have met ya there! Maybe the next time your up here when Amelia is born we can meetup!
> 
> You'll have to take pic of zoe's new bedroom.
> 
> Full bedrest today and I'mSO bored:haha:
> 
> Had music on and reading an old blog of a gal who had a cerclage. I laugh because her thoughts are similar and it's funny to hear it from her perspective. I really have to start blogging again regularly my own journey!

Ohhhhhh great idea!!! I was thinking of you while there and wondering how far you are from Buffalo!

Zoë's big girl room: I'm thinking a Garden Fairy theme... I love fairies, and the light green/purple combo!

YES! You should blog, would follow it for sure!


----------



## skye2010

Girls, I'm sorry I didn't have time to update. Thanx so much for all the well wishes. My results are still raising and the dr saw a sac but not a baby. But it was too early for that anyway. They called me in for another scan. Dunno why cause I only had a scan 2 days ago. Anyways I'm a little more relaxed. I think I'll feel very good once I hear the heartbeat.

Hey Sunshine can't believe you are almost half way through. Time goes by so quickly and this time fx for the better :) So when is your due date?

Junebug, Zoe is a very cute girl. Is she already talking bits and bobs? Girl babies start talking little perfect sentences really quickly. It's just amazing. Woow you will be TTCing already for the second one. It's nice when they don't have a big gap and grow together :) Thanx for all the beuty product info. I got some odorless cremes and a herbal sort of deo stick. And I will use vegetable dyes. It might be a bit too fussy but I was an unexplained fertility. I don't really know what causes it so I thought I might as well take extra care especially in the first trimester. 

MA i'm sorry for your roommate. How sensible that they moved you out of that room quickly. It is a very very sad experience. It's great you can relax a bit more knowing that the drs are going to look after you better now. And thank you so much for all the prayers. You and little Amelia is in my prayers always.:) I love the Tea and the Picnic team. It also reminds me of some of the Allice in Wonderland illusturations. :) Sounds really cute.

Anna, snow in May. Do you actually get snow all year around? Don't you have a summer?

Steph congratulations about your little daughter Katelyn, and good luck with all the sleepless happy nights you are to have for God knows ho long. :) xxx

Twinkie, thanx for updating about me. I really appreciated all the good wishes and prayers. C u on the other side :) Hahahahaha

xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Wish I could have met ya there! Maybe the next time your up here when Amelia is born we can meetup!
> 
> You'll have to take pic of zoe's new bedroom.
> 
> Full bedrest today and I'mSO bored:haha:
> 
> Had music on and reading an old blog of a gal who had a cerclage. I laugh because her thoughts are similar and it's funny to hear it from her perspective. I really have to start blogging again regularly my own journey!
> 
> Ohhhhhh great idea!!! I was thinking of you while there and wondering how far you are from Buffalo!
> 
> Zoë's big girl room: I'm thinking a Garden Fairy theme... I love fairies, and the light green/purple combo!
> 
> YES! You should blog, would follow it for sure!Click to expand...


Her room is going to look so cute!:cloud9: Can't wait to see it! Love fairies too. Sometimes I think with all the phones, wii's etc, kids have lost the ability to imagine and play. The Fairy room encourages imagination!

Doug and I hope to have "tea" with Amelia. :winkwink::haha: We have a lot of hopes and dreams. Can't wait for her first Thanksgiving, Christmas, Trip to the zoo, trip to the beach. Family vacations. I get so excited!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Girls, I'm sorry I didn't have time to update. Thanx so much for all the well wishes. My results are still raising and the dr saw a sac but not a baby. But it was too early for that anyway. They called me in for another scan. Dunno why cause I only had a scan 2 days ago. Anyways I'm a little more relaxed. I think I'll feel very good once I hear the heartbeat.
> 
> Hey Sunshine can't believe you are almost half way through. Time goes by so quickly and this time fx for the better :) So when is your due date?
> 
> Junebug, Zoe is a very cute girl. Is she already talking bits and bobs? Girl babies start talking little perfect sentences really quickly. It's just amazing. Woow you will be TTCing already for the second one. It's nice when they don't have a big gap and grow together :) Thanx for all the beuty product info. I got some odorless cremes and a herbal sort of deo stick. And I will use vegetable dyes. It might be a bit too fussy but I was an unexplained fertility. I don't really know what causes it so I thought I might as well take extra care especially in the first trimester.
> 
> MA i'm sorry for your roommate. How sensible that they moved you out of that room quickly. It is a very very sad experience. It's great you can relax a bit more knowing that the drs are going to look after you better now. And thank you so much for all the prayers. You and little Amelia is in my prayers always.:) I love the Tea and the Picnic team. It also reminds me of some of the Allice in Wonderland illusturations. :) Sounds really cute.
> 
> Anna, snow in May. Do you actually get snow all year around? Don't you have a summer?
> 
> Steph congratulations about your little daughter Katelyn, and good luck with all the sleepless happy nights you are to have for God knows ho long. :) xxx
> 
> Twinkie, thanx for updating about me. I really appreciated all the good wishes and prayers. C u on the other side :) Hahahahaha
> 
> xxxx

I think your Dr.'s are being EXTREMELY cautious! I see on these boards where many Dr.'s end up doing early scans and it freaks the heck out of their patients. As I've said, most often you don't see the baby or hear the fetal heartbeat until you get between 6-8wks. It's different for everyone. The good news is that this early they found the sac, which is an excellent sign!:winkwink:

I was always on pins and needles with the numbers. The medical staff always seem to freak me out with their cautious attitudes. Thank goodness though that they refused to do a scan until 6wks or I would have gone batty not seeing the baby or her heartbeat.:wacko: If you haven't figured it out, I'm a bit of a worrier since my last experience so it was best they chose to do it that way. :thumbup:

Continue to keep us updated!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## pablo797

Hi All!

Skye, I am so happy things sound like they are going well. The numbers game is so scary. Thing is once I started doing some research I found out the whole "numbers should double every 24 hrs" is just a guide line and that in fact many people have numbers that double every three days, or just go up by a third every 48 hours and still have perfectly normal pregnancies. I did this research because my numbers were low and I was FREAKING!!! It's nice they are doing a lot of scans. Are you still with the FS? Many of us had to wait until 10-12 weeks to hear the heart beat. I don't think I heard my babies heart beat until I got 12 week scan. Horrible waiting game. I still look forward to hearing the heart beat once a month. As for snow, it can snow all year round but spring / summer will be on it's way soon . . . it's just got to. The year before I moved here they had 7" of snow on the fourth of July. But it just depends on the year, some years are bigger snow years, and this one's a doozy!!

MA, sorry about being bored. I am in bed myself looking forward to a much needed nap. We spent last night in Denver for our anniversary and stayed at my parent's house. The fur kid was miserable sleeping on the floor (spoiled I know) and he woke us up four times last night whining to get on the bed. I finally relinquished and he hoped up and sleep from about 5:30 am to 8, but I did not get any sleep. So nap time. :sleep: Glad you have someone to relate to what you're going through. The blog sounds like a good idea. I also love the nursery room theme. So cute!!! Very Alice in Wonderland. Sooper cute can't wait to see pictures! Also happy the church is helping out, that's so nice!!!

Junebug, love the purple and green combo. One way to go feminine without the pink thing. I think I'm using greens and yellows. No real theme other than I'm liking the bees and dragonflies of a bedding set I've seen and I have a tree with leaves decal for the wall. A little meadow / forest thing going on. I'm waiting to put crib together until DH repaints the room but I wish he'd get it done already ( that's the planner in me), I want to get things organized. 

Sunshine, did you get in a motor cycle ride this weekend??

AFM, I had sushi last night. I know it's a no no. I kept it mostly to tempura things and a baked scallop roll that is to die for, but I did sneak a little piece of tuna. It's our third wedding anniversary this week and we both LOVE sushi. Have a question. We have two dressers that DO NOT function well in our small space. DH wants to keep the dressers, so the nursery is pretty much wall to wall dressers with a non functioning dresser in our bedroom. Have to figure out a way to convince DH to ditch the other two dressers. We could take them to Denver for my parents so they wouldn't get thrown out. I just hate the clutter and I think I married a closet hoarder!! :nope: Any ideas?

Happy Sunday!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

photo tryhttps://baby bump-1.jpg

if this works, this is an older photo i will send an update.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SKYE!!! So happy to hear your news! I think all the blood work monitoring can in fact cause over-anxiety, every woman is different, my HCG didn't double every 24 hours and everything turned out fine. Saw heartbeat and gummy baby at 8 weeks (they look like gummy bears with big torsos and little limbs at that stage!) and everything was fine! Fingers crossed for you you'll see that heartbeat ASAP!

Anna, I had sushi 4-5 times during my pregnancy, the whole raw fish bit and everything was fine. Japanese women do this all the time and there is no increased problem in their babies! PLUS, as long as the restaurant you order from receives their fish frozen, it's fine since freezing kills the parasite eggs!

Hmmmm RE: hoarder. I know what you mean! It takes me years to convince him to part with small items, many of which I just get rid of myself and he's NEVER noticed. Guess that's a bit more difficult to pull off with large items ;-) Can you try asking if you can sell them on Kijiji or Craigslist? And say you can pool money from stuff you sell to buy a nice treat for both of you? I promised my DH a new BBQ if we sold a few things, and we've made $200 so far which will help pay for the new BBQ!

Yes, you hit the nail bang on the head with the whole reason for choosing green/purple. I like pink, but I think it's taken way too far with little girl things.... She has a few pink clothes, but I really make a big effort to get other colours if they are available. Her nursery is yellow/green, because we felt those colours would work for baby #2 if he's a boy and we both hate painting ;-)

Hope you have a nice nap. Z and I just tried, but to no avail. She's overtired, didn't nap much today and we were at friends for a BBQ (it's a long weekend in Canada) and she was refusing to sleep so I left with her, DH was to take the train home when done socializing. She slept the 30 minute drive home and is now destroying my fashion magazine stash. Oh well, don't really need them anymore anyways!

Rebekah you made me daydream with all the things we'll get to do with our little girls! I think I want to go to the zoo next weekend, we do have a membership after all!

OK, I should go make sure she doesn't eat any of the paper. :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Skye, I am so happy things sound like they are going well. The numbers game is so scary. Thing is once I started doing some research I found out the whole "numbers should double every 24 hrs" is just a guide line and that in fact many people have numbers that double every three days, or just go up by a third every 48 hours and still have perfectly normal pregnancies. I did this research because my numbers were low and I was FREAKING!!! It's nice they are doing a lot of scans. Are you still with the FS? Many of us had to wait until 10-12 weeks to hear the heart beat. I don't think I heard my babies heart beat until I got 12 week scan. Horrible waiting game. I still look forward to hearing the heart beat once a month. As for snow, it can snow all year round but spring / summer will be on it's way soon . . . it's just got to. The year before I moved here they had 7" of snow on the fourth of July. But it just depends on the year, some years are bigger snow years, and this one's a doozy!!
> 
> MA, sorry about being bored. I am in bed myself looking forward to a much needed nap. We spent last night in Denver for our anniversary and stayed at my parent's house. The fur kid was miserable sleeping on the floor (spoiled I know) and he woke us up four times last night whining to get on the bed. I finally relinquished and he hoped up and sleep from about 5:30 am to 8, but I did not get any sleep. So nap time. :sleep: Glad you have someone to relate to what you're going through. The blog sounds like a good idea. I also love the nursery room theme. So cute!!! Very Alice in Wonderland. Sooper cute can't wait to see pictures! Also happy the church is helping out, that's so nice!!!
> 
> Junebug, love the purple and green combo. One way to go feminine without the pink thing. I think I'm using greens and yellows. No real theme other than I'm liking the bees and dragonflies of a bedding set I've seen and I have a tree with leaves decal for the wall. A little meadow / forest thing going on. I'm waiting to put crib together until DH repaints the room but I wish he'd get it done already ( that's the planner in me), I want to get things organized.
> 
> Sunshine, did you get in a motor cycle ride this weekend??
> 
> AFM, I had sushi last night. I know it's a no no. I kept it mostly to tempura things and a baked scallop roll that is to die for, but I did sneak a little piece of tuna. It's our third wedding anniversary this week and we both LOVE sushi. Have a question. We have two dressers that DO NOT function well in our small space. DH wants to keep the dressers, so the nursery is pretty much wall to wall dressers with a non functioning dresser in our bedroom. Have to figure out a way to convince DH to ditch the other two dressers. We could take them to Denver for my parents so they wouldn't get thrown out. I just hate the clutter and I think I married a closet hoarder!! :nope: Any ideas?
> 
> Happy Sunday!! Anna

Anna,

I'm So darned jealous! I miss sushi and salivate everytime we pass by one of our restaurants! :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Skye forgot to comment: Z's not talking yet but babbles constantly. She calls herself "dada" and strikes her chest to make sure we know who she's talking about. She points at all the photos on our walls, even those without her, hits her chest and proudly says "dada". Sooo funny! She's signing, "milk", "done" and "eat" so far. I expect she'll start talking soon!!! Yes, we're TTC'ing but I think I'm one of those people who doesn't ovulate while nursing :dohh: However we want to let her self-wean (which she is doing, these last few weeks especially). I was determined to get her to 12 months and we'll be there soon!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> SKYE!!! So happy to hear your news! I think all the blood work monitoring can in fact cause over-anxiety, every woman is different, my HCG didn't double every 24 hours and everything turned out fine. Saw heartbeat and gummy baby at 8 weeks (they look like gummy bears with big torsos and little limbs at that stage!) and everything was fine! Fingers crossed for you you'll see that heartbeat ASAP!
> 
> Anna, I had sushi 4-5 times during my pregnancy, the whole raw fish bit and everything was fine. Japanese women do this all the time and there is no increased problem in their babies! PLUS, as long as the restaurant you order from receives their fish frozen, it's fine since freezing kills the parasite eggs!
> 
> Hmmmm RE: hoarder. I know what you mean! It takes me years to convince him to part with small items, many of which I just get rid of myself and he's NEVER noticed. Guess that's a bit more difficult to pull off with large items ;-) Can you try asking if you can sell them on Kijiji or Craigslist? And say you can pool money from stuff you sell to buy a nice treat for both of you? I promised my DH a new BBQ if we sold a few things, and we've made $200 so far which will help pay for the new BBQ!
> 
> Yes, you hit the nail bang on the head with the whole reason for choosing green/purple. I like pink, but I think it's taken way too far with little girl things.... She has a few pink clothes, but I really make a big effort to get other colours if they are available. Her nursery is yellow/green, because we felt those colours would work for baby #2 if he's a boy and we both hate painting ;-)
> 
> Hope you have a nice nap. Z and I just tried, but to no avail. She's overtired, didn't nap much today and we were at friends for a BBQ (it's a long weekend in Canada) and she was refusing to sleep so I left with her, DH was to take the train home when done socializing. She slept the 30 minute drive home and is now destroying my fashion magazine stash. Oh well, don't really need them anymore anyways!
> 
> Rebekah you made me daydream with all the things we'll get to do with our little girls! I think I want to go to the zoo next weekend, we do have a membership after all!
> 
> OK, I should go make sure she doesn't eat any of the paper. :dohh:

Oh my goodness!! We used to go to the Toronto zoo all the time when I was a kid. IT's huge!!! We have a small one here in Syracuse, Buffalo has a big one we've been wanting to go to. When we lived in Ohio we had the Akron zoo and LOVED the Cleveland Metro. zoo!


----------



## codegirl

Those nursery's sound beautiful ladies! We did an "underwater" theme for our nursery (the walls are panted 3 different shades of blue and then we added fish/dolphin/turtle stickers to the walls) and now the "Big boy room" is a jungle theme with bright green walls and soon monkey/tiger/elephant stickers to be added.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> Those nursery's sound beautiful ladies! We did an "underwater" theme for our nursery (the walls are panted 3 different shades of blue and then we added fish/dolphin/turtle stickers to the walls) and now the "Big boy room" is a jungle theme with bright green walls and soon monkey/tiger/elephant stickers to be added.

I actually have underwater material as well as a nightlight and some artwork that we were going to use for a room for adoption or foster-to-adopt. I'm keeping it because it's cute. LOVE the theme! 

For Amelia we have primary colors and I'm resisting a whole lot of pink. Not a pink kinda gal. Bold colors! We actually have a jungle theme swing on our registry list with primary colors that I think is cute. Sounds like the big boy room is FUN!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

AHHHHH Rebekah you changed your mind for Amelia's middle name! I loooooove Gabrielle, been trying to convince DH to name our next daughter Gabi


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> AHHHHH Rebekah you changed your mind for Amelia's middle name! I loooooove Gabrielle, been trying to convince DH to name our next daughter Gabi

Yes we did. It was hard to do because her origional middle name was a combination of moms name and dads middle name. With everything going on over here...not sure if I shared the latest issue concerning the landscaping service we hired for the summer to mow my parents lawn....to make a long story short, the same day I received the news about my dwindling cervix and the possibilities that "could" take place, my mom called demanding I call him to find out why he wasn't there because she was going to do the lawn herself. She refused to take his number to make things easier on me and said it was "our" responsibility since we hired him. (we hired him because my dad was pressuring my husband to drive the hour there and back to do the lawn and seeing as though I'm pregnant and high risk...and my husband is working full time while taking over the chores in the house, we decided to pay for the lawncare ourselves to shut them up) The poor guy ended up forgetting and was SO SORRY. He said he'd be out the next day and neither parent was happy. Not even a "thank you" Bek for hiring them or for checking in..just more complaints.

At any rate, I was never asked how I was doing, if I knew the sex of the baby, not even a hello first.

It's the second time (the other was during Jacksons funeral) that they've added to the stress instead of being a support in their daughters life. I'm fed up and no longer feel that I have to nor does my husband have to pay for luxery items like lawncare for them. I've been more the parent then they have with me. They only want the happy fluffy moments of this pregnancy and baby and have NO CLUE what we've been through...from fertility treatment to 17P injections...the only reason they know I have a cerclage was because Doug was kind enough to tell them....even then, the church has been more supportive than my parents. You won't hear them bringing me meals or offering to help Doug out unless we travel the hour to THEIR home. They're only in their 50's so they're not old at all.

I've determined I love my parents, but will never be able to change them or make them satisfied in any way. I refuse to support their selfishness any longer though and this summer will be the last we pay for lawncare. In fact, it makes me want to move from this state even more to get away. I decided I just couldn't name my daughter after such selfish people who have no intention of emotionally being supportive unless it's all good times. My daughter will go through ups n downs and she'll need stability and a good foundation. One sadly my parents haven't give to me and will only give to her what they actually know how. If it has to do with money, they are there, any emotional support and forget it. They just aren't equipped.

I sound like such a witch saying all this, and honestly it took me time to make this decision, but I don't feel comfortable naming my daughter after her grandparents. :cry:

Sorry I got TMI with the subject. On a more happier note:

I LOVE the name as well and it just sounds nice together. It's why I decided to change her middle name. It's beautiful.

*Amelia*- Hebrew for "work of the Lord" *Gabrielle*-Hebrew for "God is my might". We just found out that her great grandfathers sister on daddy's side was named Amelia. So there IS history there.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TBH MA I'd feel the same way and totally understand, so no, in my books you're definitely not a witch!!! How horrible of them, I'm so sorry they're not there to provide you much needed support when you need it so :cry: So very selfish and self-centered! Come to Toronto ;-)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> TBH MA I'd feel the same way and totally understand, so no, in my books you're definitely not a witch!!! How horrible of them, I'm so sorry they're not there to provide you much needed support when you need it so :cry: So very selfish and self-centered! Come to Toronto ;-)

Love to! :haha: I think we need passports now to get to Canada. I was talking to my husband asking if we needed an infant passport too. I want to renew mine but he doesn't have one. I LOVE Canada. Though I'm not a fan of the snow you send our way. :rofl:

As for my parents, it's something I'll never change. My paternal grandparents raised me. After my grandfather died, my gram and I were separated and my parents thought they could take the "parental role" back as a preteen but got a pretty rebellious kid because the roles were set. My grandparents took the parental role and THEY took on the role of my siblings like my dads siblings. I suppose everyone has some kind of dysfunction in the family. 

There's a huge difference between my husbands parents and mine. His parents have everything filed in the case they pass away. Mine? No files of what needs to be paid, what is needed in the case the other passes away...in fact, there's no life insurance. Dad is laid off, mom works at walmart. They keep making suggestions that we're moving in with them. Ugh, NO WAY!:wacko: Been there done that. 

It's OUR time now! We're having a child of our own and my priorities have changed. Take it or leave it. Doug told them about me being in the hospital for the cerclage because he said "they have to grow up".

What does my mom do, she calls a cousin I have't spoken to in awhile, gives her my number to call me This is the same girl after the funeral told me I should hurry up and have more kids before my clock runs out.:wacko::haha:

So, ((sigh)) they put me over the edge. They know the buttons to push. You should have heard her sigh when I told her I was on bedrest for 20wks. You'd think I'd gone and ruined her summer plans!

Anyways, it's been alot more quieter around here and I consider that a calming peace of bedrest though my bum and hips may hurt already from laying low.

By the way, tonight someone from church found out we needed a dorm refrigerator and said she would bring one over tomorrow!:happydance:

Looking at the bright side of things, where I lack in my life with my parents, God has provided with others who honestly care for us. It's honestly been humbling. I'm not a fan of taking things from people. In fact, I'm one who loves to give more than I receive. So it's been a lesson in being GRATEFUL instead of embarrassed.:thumbup:

I REALLY hope we can all get together sometime. I've really come to love you girls.:cry::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Junebug :rofl: how articulate of Zoe to strike her chest to make sure everyone knows "Who is the Dada" Hahahhhahahahahaha... I love babies at that age. I can come over and take a small nibble out of her cute cheeks. Hahhahahaahhaa

Sushi is ok as Junebug mentioned as long as the fish is frozen previously 24 hours. So high street sushi is better than any fancy sushi restaurant who serve fresh fish. MA :flower: u can get a take away no probs :)

Girls gotta run for a blood test but I will catch up properly this afternoon. xx


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone! :hi:

I've just skimmed through the last few pages (and didn't take notes!), so forgive me if I miss anyone... 

Junebug, I'm glad you had a good time in Buffalo - the Walden Galleria Mall is the mall I was referring to. Did you get a chance to check out the kids store?

Skye - very happy that things are looking promising! And I agree with everyone else on this thread - the whole doubling thing is just a guide, and not set in stone. Mine started really slowing down at the beginning (with an insanely low 1.2 progesterone level) and everything turned out fine. I'm praying that you continue to get good reports! :flower:

Anna, we DID get a motorcycle ride in this weekend! It was sunny and about 80 degrees - absolutely beautiful. I was even able to ride w/out a jacket, so I got a little pink on my shoulders/back - yay! First sunburn of the year! It won't be long until nice weather now... :thumbup:

MA, sorry about your parents :cry: It's too bad they won't give you the support you need, but you're right - you've been blessed with a wonderful circle of friends at your church to step in. :flow:

I love hearing what everyone's doing with their nurseries. I think I've decided, too. (At least on where to start...) It's going to be a little more on the modern/clean side, and a little less on the frilly side. I kind of like the brown/pink combo, so we're ripping out the carpet and going with a dark brown wood floor, and I'll paint the walls a very light pink. I've also seen these really cool brown circle wall decals that I plan on getting to put along one wall. Most of the furniture's also dark brown in color. But I agree with you all on not overdoing the pink thing - a little can go a long way with that. Once I get that far, then I'll see what else it needs. I don't want to get too much stuff right away, because I don't want it too cluttered. I've never really been a big fan of too many knick-knacks. Oh, and I'll probably get a lighter colored throw-rug for the center of the room. But not one big enough to lie under the changing station... that would spell disaster... :wacko:

So anyway, we're going shopping for the flooring/paint next weekend, and I think I've found the 4 in 1 convertible crib that I want. One thing concerns me, though - it gives a max. weight capacity of 35 lbs, when most of the other 4 in 1's give a max. weight cap. of 50 lbs. First of all, what exactly do they mean by that? This is supposed to turn in to a double bed - are they saying that it won't hold more than 35 (or even 50) lbs??? That just doesn't make any sense. I tried calling Target, but surprise surprise - they didn't know what it meant either. They only sell the stuff, why on earth would they have any knowledge of it? :dohh: So now I have to contact the manufacturer and see if I can actually get some answers... wonder how long THAT phone call's gonna take... :nope:

We go in this afternoon for another ultrasound - can't wait! I just love being able to see our little girl :cloud9: The doctor at our anomaly scan had ordered it so we could "keep an eye" on my dwindling sub chorionic hematoma and ovarian cyst (that had already shrunk from 18cm to 3cm...) I love that guy - medically, there really wasn't a need for another u/s as they'd both been consistently shrinking, but he used those as an excuse to give us another look at her. What a sweetheart he is! 

Okay, ladies, I guess I'd better get to work. Hope everyone has a great day! :kiss:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Good morning, all!! Have been away for a while & like Sunshine, trying to catch up... 
Skye - Excellent news!!! Those numbers WILL be good!!! We saw heartbeat(s) at 8 weeks... much to our surprise, we saw three! 
Anna - More snow??? Wow... love your fur baby got in bed with ya! Ours sleep with us regularly... I know, we are such pushovers... :)
MA - Good girl on the bedrest!!! Glad you have so much support, even if not from your parents... Those issues are so hard, especially when everyone talks about moms especially, helping out, etc.. I have a bit of a situation, but not as challenging as yours... My parents are both in the 70's and they both smoke. I know that they would love to help, but 1) they just physically can't and 2) the stench from the cigs is just awful... and I'm an ex-smoker... sometimes think that's why it bugs me so... Anyway, they are not going to change so I made the choice to love them and accept them as they are, I just have to put what boundaries I need to, in place... Good luck... I know it is hard.... But all sounds really well with you!!! Godspeed....
Junebug, Sunshine, Codegirl... everyone else! - HI!!!!

AFM - its been a doozy of a week! Had some bad swelling the other day & doc said take the next day off and start preparing for no work... She really laid it on me... Stressed that my pg is not like a normal one and I can't act like it is... Physically, my body is 10 wks ahead of the pg... She said that I will start experiencing preterm labor issues and really need to slow down....
So I did just that, told my boss I needed to prepare and was aiming for June 1st... She surprised the HECK outta me and offered FULL TIME WORK FROM HOME!!! I am elated... I just check in with my secretary once a day and will go in once a week or so to pick up files, etc... everything else via email or online... SO AWESOME!!! I had feared that I would have to start my FMLA leave and would be up (max of 12 wks in US) before the babies even got here!! SO this is a huge blessing.... HUGE!!!!

Also was told to get a pregnancy support belt... Those of you that have seen this thing, know it looks like a medevil torture device, but I'll be damned, it WORKS!! If any of you have to spend time on your feet for work and have back pain, check it out!! 

All of your nurseries sound beautiful... I confess, mine will be traditional... :) and VERY girly... Added benefit, I get to really upramp on my sewing now that I am home, too... We have white cribs, cream/black toile bedding, with light pink taffeta accents... am making reverse for quilts, bumpers with cream, dot "minky" chenille... very soft... My two glider armchairs are pink and we scored a light pink run at PB outlet this weekend, woo hoo! Am working on DH to allow a new chandalier... we'll see how that goes...

Happy Monday everyone!!! I love how upbeat our board is and hope to see some more girls from the old board very soon!!!!!! sorry for the novel...
Charmaine


----------



## skye2010

MA, having tea and scones with our kids is one of the things we would enjoy too. Cause we are in constant search of best scone house in London. Also blue and white stripey cloths + white cotton lace trims go well with bunnies, tea sets, and small dainty flowers. Just a way to avoid all pink and still keep it girly.

:) You know after your post today I went to the clinic and told them I don't want the scan. Cause I'm a bit p.. off they scared the hell out of me on Saturday. It is a very good clinic but our credit card isn't bottomless and I thought "If they won't see the baby I would be stressing the next few days. I'm really not good with worrying. Generally I keep it very level headed and calm but if I do get freaked than I can't hold it together. So I thought I better wait until they're more likely to see it. I hope I didn't anger the dr for not being cooperative. 

Anna I have the same issue with DH about clutter. I hate it and he hates throwing away anything at all. Packaging, boxes, old cds, books, clothes you name it. So what I usually do is I wait for an occasion where he is distracted with sthg else and quickly remove the unwanted item. He doesn't even notice before a long time. But if it is as big as a dresser which he would notice than I dodge it and wait until he has his fit. Making him his favorite food, doing him some small favours like a foot massage and ignoring him while he's having the fit helps. :) Afterwards he actually appreciates the space too. 

Junebug I just live near the zoo in London but never been yet cause aparently it is quite a small sad zoo. Not much space and all the tropical animals (lions, zebras etc) cuddle inside their caves by the radiators and hardly come out. Hahahhaaaha!!! Poor things. But definitely would pay a visit when we have kids.

Codegirl I really like the jungle theme too. Kids just love animals don't they?

MA, You are a not being mean or witchy at all. Obviously it hurts you so much not being able to have the loving relationship you really want with your parents. But the good thing is once you have your own kids you can make up for the mother-child relationship you lacked all these years. ;))) As for your parents I understand that they don't know how to cope with the slightest stress like mowing the lawn. This is obviously not intentional but they just don't know how else to behave. Only you can protect yourself from getting hurt by them cause I bet they are not even aware that they are hurting you. Good idea to stand your ground and not it let get to you. :hugs: You know I think I'm gonna keep my pregnancy a secret from my mum for a while. At least until i'm sure it's ok. Cause I don't want all my distant cousins and unknown neighbours to know about it just yet. :shrug:

Sunshine, your nursery sounds very nice and neat. Brown and light pink is a good combo. Really easy to break with a little cream or even light blue. I get all so excited now with all these ideas even though I'm no where near thinking about all that :) Hahaahaha. We also don't have the extra room for a nursery. We were planning to move to a house if we can. And than I can think about decorating. But I think I'd still try to squeeze a nursing chair somewhere. I see them in department store nursery toilets and they're really comfy. Pls update what's your little girl up to this afternoon. :haha:


----------



## pablo797

hey all!!

thanks for the sushi upport! Glad to know i'm not the only one. 

ma, sorry about the parent thing. I'm somewhere between you and Austin. My parents are older and in their seventies too. But they want to be really involved in the babies life and i'm just not sure how they're going to do it. They want to be day care two days a week, but an infant or worse yet a toddler at their age?? My mother is a piece of work, we don't have a good relationship, I try but we clash. Growing up she always made comments about my weight or other people's weight,she's very judgemental! ( something I don't want taught to my baby) It's always been a source of my own insecurities about weight.. Then on sunday she made a snide comment at breakfast about the amount of syrup I was putting on my waffel. I snaped!!! Just this once, while i'm pregnant could she give me a break??!! Ahhhh so frustrating. And that's nothing compared to what you're going through! I do NOT think you're a bad person, in fact somewhere nearer to a saint. And let people help you for once. I remember all those cookies you made for everyone at christmas time. It's time for the karma to come back around. 

Sunshine, I like the minimalist thing too, which is why the dresserpalloza in our house is bugging me so much! Glad yo had a good moto ride!! Hope scan goes well today!

austin, I am happy you have been ordered to take it easy. I have seen the belly support band and if my back starts hurting this summer being on my feet all day i'll look into it. Awesome about working from home. I Really wish that were an option for me. As it is, going to try and work up until mid to late augest. So far I feel pretty good but summer tourist season hasn't hit yet. Love the pink and brown. Some pink seems inevitable. I can just picture it, so cute. Did I just get you and sunshine moixed up?? 

Codegirl, hope you are well!! 

Junebug, we have the same colors!! I was looking at rugs this weekend. We have hardwood floors and want something soft and snuggly for the floor. Thanks for the furniture tip. I think it's a good idea and maybe something I can talk DH into. If we could sell both i'd be estatic!! I'l run it by him this evening. 

Svet, Skye, Vivienne, Rottpaw and anyone I missed, hi!

AFM, not much to tell. Had a good weekend. Got to go to yoga (always a treat). Also went for long dog walk. Feeling good with lots of kicking. Had a bowl of ice cream last night and the suggar sent the girl all over the place. Little wiggle worm. And note to self to make sure no extra suagr for this one, seems to amph her up. 

have a happy monday all!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

Having a bit of an emotional day AGAIN! Just when I thought we were getting to the top of ONE hill there becomes two more. :cry:

We saw the cardiologist who did a fetal echocardiogram on Amelia. He may or may not have seen a defect in her heart. She wasn't cooperating position-wise and so it IS possible that what they saw was a shadow from her rib. The good news is that if she does have this, it is minimal and will either fix itself or surgery will fix it later on at a year old. The bad news is that this type of heart defect is associated with Down Syndrome.:cry: He asked if Peri Center mentioned her sonograms because it's almost always shown with larger hands and feet. All her sono's came back EXCELLENT and normal. 

So here I am in limbo yet again. He wants to see us in 8 weeks when she's bigger to tell whether what he saw was right or wrong. 

In the meantime, It's 8 weeks of tears wondering. We opted OUT of the genetic testing because we want our children no matter what. I just can't help but feel this is just another issue that's my fault.:nope::cry:

Both Doug and I have worked with Downs adults, so we know what we're getting into IF it happens, and I'm grateful we're both equipped. Him as an RN and I as a Stay at home mommy that she would NEVER be institutionalized but hopefully given as normal a life possible to reach for the sky.:cry:

Anyways, enough of this. I need to stay positive and hopeful that they are WRONG.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I love this little girl SO MUCH!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA: so sorry, yet another thing :cry: Hopefully it's just the shadow of the rib! Most congenital heart defects are isolated, but in all, yes there is an increased risk for trisomies, including Downs... Did he tell you the name? I can give you the geneticist's perspective if so! At 8 weeks, we had a 1/10 risk of Trisomy 18, which is essentially lethal before birth, so I know what you're going through! Everything turned out fine for me, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> MA: so sorry, yet another thing :cry: Hopefully it's just the shadow of the rib! Most congenital heart defects are isolated, but in all, yes there is an increased risk for trisomies, including Downs... Did he tell you the name? I can give you the geneticist's perspective if so! At 8 weeks, we had a 1/10 risk of Trisomy 18, which is essentially lethal before birth, so I know what you're going through! Everything turned out fine for me, fingers crossed for you!

Yes. Ventricular Septal Defect (VSD). Thing is, while I see "some" cases of Trisomy, I see others where the babies are completely fine. I don't know what to think of all this. Wish he hadn't made the assumption until he found out for sure in 8 weeks. It's driving me batty!:wacko:

He kept mentioning my age (37) like I'm old and ready to die already. So frustrating!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

VSDs are THE most common type of congenital heart defects! I'd be more worried if it was one of the rarer ones more commonly seen in Downs (atrioventricular septal defect - always needs surgery in the first few months of life). Most VSDs resolve on their own... I would be very reassuring if I were your geneticist  Your a priori risk (prior to any blood tests or nuchal translucency) based on your age for Downs is 1/227 and for all trisomies, 1/127. I always tell my patients: reverse those numbers, so there is 126/127 chance that your baby WON'T have a chromosomal problem. So odds are definitely on your side, based on your age. If a congenital heart defect IS confirmed, this would increase the risk, but as I said, most VSDs are isolated in otherwise healthy babies! I think you're going to be fine, based on my experience :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just read up on my risk for all chromosomal problems based on age 38 (how old I will be when next baby comes, fingers crossed) and mine is 1/102. Still good odds!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just read up on my risk for all chromosomal problems based on age 38 (how old I will be when next baby comes, fingers crossed) and mine is 1/102. Still good odds!!!

Thank you SO much:cry: I had Doug look up information on VSD and basically he said type II diabetes (which I do have) can lead to this. Which is why we had this testing done. To know that she possibly won't have Downs is a huge relief to me, though we'd keep her anyways even if she DOES have it. Doesn't matter to us....though what does matter is that she doesn't have medical issues that will be of harm to her. I couldn't bare the thought of her suffering.

I appreciate that you shared this information with me. I wish he hadn't jumped to conclusion or at least shared the possibilities of having VSD without Downs. I have been hearing stories of women who are 30 or older who have gone through these same concerns as you have as well. Wish they wouldn't jump the gun due to age so much. I'm the type of person that doesn't like the "what if's" I like to know concrete information. does she have it or not. If not, don't determine until it's a fact.:wacko: My husband? He can handle the 8 weeks without getting all freaked out. Me? My mind works overtime at night with anxiety....I know it shouldn't. ESPECIALLY since a person of faith knows worry is sin and doubt against Gods Ability to handle all things, His strength and power. Sadly it's a coping mechanism I learned very young dealing with the parental issues. I never really re-learned...I'm hoping I can change that before Amelia comprehends it. I want her to be a confident young woman! I don't want her picking up anxiety or fear. It's not a healthy way to live!:winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep he's right, type I or type II DM can lead to VSDs as well, especially if control was not optimal by the time the heart forms (5-6 weeks of pregnancy so VERY early on). I think you have the right approach, I think it's great that you KNOW you would keep the pregnancy regardless, that helps. For others who are undecided, it is even more of a struggle, so you're already ahead there ;-) I KNOW it's impossible not to worry, you're a mommy, completely normal :hugs: Just keep reminding yourself that there are very good odds this is isolated!!! I hate the "what ifs" too, I hear you!!! I hate that he freaked you out!!! I wish they would have explained that the differential diagnosis DOES include normal healthy babies, this is a very important component of our medical approach here!!! Reassurance first and foremost, then "one step at a time" investigations/discussions...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:
 

> Yep he's right, type I or type II DM can lead to VSDs as well, especially if control was not optimal by the time the heart forms (5-6 weeks of pregnancy so VERY early on). I think you have the right approach, I think it's great that you KNOW you would keep the pregnancy regardless, that helps. For others who are undecided, it is even more of a struggle, so you're already ahead there ;-) I KNOW it's impossible not to worry, you're a mommy, completely normal :hugs: Just keep reminding yourself that there are very good odds this is isolated!!! I hate the "what ifs" too, I hear you!!! I hate that he freaked you out!!! I wish they would have explained that the differential diagnosis DOES include normal healthy babies, this is a very important component of our medical approach here!!! Reassurance first and foremost, then "one step at a time" investigations/discussions...

I just got off the phone with a friend of mine from Bible study (who called to let me know she's bringing a meal tomorrow) just after reading your responses. She works at an adoption agency and they do alot of sonograms in the course of the birthmothers pregnancies. She too said the same information as you did about the likelyhood of everything this Dr. said. While there is a slight chance, my age is not much of a factor at all. She doesn't believe it at all and like you said this particular heart defect is SO common!

Dumb Dr.! :dohh: I've decided to let this go unless he can prove otherwise. Even then, we know we're keeping her and because Doug and I have worked with Downs adults, we know we're both equipped to deal with anything that comes our way. The guy is a total idiot though!:growlmad:

Thanks again for sharing your information. It's been helpful. Now I'm more focused than anything on this bedrest and getting her to term. To heck with the crazy assumptions these Dr.'s keep throwing out!


----------



## skye2010

Junebug it was very releiving to read your informative posts about downs syndrome. Thank you.

Rebekah you have been so lucky to have Amelia but all these unlucky stresses are almost keeping you away from enjoying it. The dr's just throw possibilities without thinking how we could take it. Grrrrrr!!!! Honestly sometimes they should know how to keep the info to themselves and direct us to more investigation without getting us so worried. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Rebekah, good approach and outlook!!! I hope you can really start enjoying this pregnancy and anticipating Amelia's arrival without too much worry :hugs:

Skye, this is what I do for work ;-) Although that being said, I was an EXTREMELY anxious pregnant woman because I just know too much of how things can go wrong. Makes me so ever more grateful for the healthy baby girl we have! She is adorable all right, can't wait to pick up the new CD of professional photos we had done 2 weeks ago. Will post some new ones when they come!

Austin, TAKE IT EASY woman! So glad your boss was so amenable to letting you work from home, that is sooooo nice!!! 12 weeks off once babies come??? You should be entitled to 12 weeks per baby!!! Craziness...

Anna, your mom needs to be slapped. Seriously? Giving you a hard time about the amount of syrup on a waffle? Can't believe she's been at you all your life about your weight... That is really sad. I had a friend who's mom is and has been like this too, and my friend is so scarred she only gained 24 lbs during pregnancy (with her mom calling her fat the whole time) and baby was born underweight and needed prolonged hospitalization to ensure he got big enough. I was so mad at her mom!!!!

AFM, I *think* Zoë has started calling me mama! She looks over to me and says "mamamamama" and lifts up her arms to be picked up! Haven't seen her do it with DH or in other circumstances so maybe??

OK, back to work I go. Will check in later!!! Hugs to all!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Bek, yes, PLEASE try to relax and dont' let the doctors scare you any more. I know it is so hard not to worry (and I won't lie - you don't stop worrying when they are born safely, either - just new things to worry about :rofl:) but the stress of worry is not good for you and can become a self-fulfilling thing. Trust in God and lean on Him. Take it one day at a time. That approach is both good (for you and baby) and bad (in that it makes it feel like forever, I know because I've been there LOL!) but it's best to try not to overanalyze. I tell you, I worried over every.single.ache, pain or weird "thing" that happened while I was pregnant, and in the end, I had a perfectly normal pregnancy in every way and Ethan was exactly average weight and apgars 8 and 9. All that worry and for nothing!!! :wacko: I am eternally thankful that he is healthy and normal, because now I know exactly how many bizarre things our bodies can do and feel and it still be "fine." I hope that makes sense. And also don't let the sonograms and things like that freak you out. They told us (right up to the very end) that Ethan was goign to be huge - at 37 weeks they said he was already over 9 pounds! - and he was born 7.5. So there you go - even the high-tech, perinatologist ultrasound is a bit of an art and an imperfect science ;-) 

Anyway, CJ - I can't remember when you said you guys will be trying again, but we'll probably be in the TTC hunt again by year's end, if not sooner!! My OB does not want me to try before at least 9 months (not sure if she meant 9 from my 6 wk checkup, or 9 from EThan's birth) but my FS told us this time last year that we'd better have "Irish twins" if we wanted two LOL! My AMH is really low... so I am planning to call the FS this week and get her take on when she thinks it is safe to start trying, with the understanding that it might take a while to get pregnant again, or... it might not, LOL! The whole idea of having another pregnancy so soon scares me (just because of my age and blood pressure issues and complete lack of rest this last three months LOL!) BUT, several girls on my "March Mummies" thread had very quick repeat pregnancies, like at 5 months and I think one was only 3 months apart! I don't want to start that soon, but maybe by fall. I hate feeling like we are on a "clock" and I keep trying to remind myself that God can do anything and He is in control of the timing and egg quality, etc. Our FS did not give us very good news at last year's workup, but then God gave us Ethan. So it's definitely possible! And I know if I leave the timing up to Him, He will do what's best and give me the strength for it. I always wanted my kids to be close in age anyway, so I guess this is my chance LOL!

Austin, I have not read very far back but hope all is still well with you and your little ones!! I am still SO thrilled for you at TRIPLETS! WOW!

Anna, glad you are feeling good these days and I can't believe you are heading into the home stretch lady! You are in late 2nd tri, right? Enjoy it!! 3rd tri hits like a freight train around, oh, 7.5 months. When you really start to see your mobility impacted and the weight really catches up with you it can make you start looking ahead and counting days and weeks (and minutes LOL!) again, but you're almost to third tri!! How exciting!!

Skye love, I am still praying for you and hoping for the very best!! Please keep us updated and know we are all here for you! 

AFM, we're doing well. Just found out one of my best friends is 14 weeks (and another good friend is about that same point) - my bestie called to say she needs her maternity clothes back :rofl: So happy for both of them! And in a way it's very fun to get the maternity clothes out of the closet and feel like I'm heading back to my own clothes, if even briefly! Ethan is doing great, just need to get a little more food into the little guy at each feeding so he will start picking up weight again. He's been stalled at 12+3 for a week or so now and seems to stall out like that any time we get too close to the calorie "minimum" per day. We are only holding back on feedings per the dr's instructions that he "cant hold more than 4 oz every 3-4 hours", but so many moms have told me that is ridiculous and I am starting to agree. He's been able to drink 4 oz at a time for two months now!! Surely he should be able to take 6 or so by now? And that's what he needs based on 6 feeds per day (unelss we want to go back to over night feeds, which even he does not want LOL as he sleeps through great now!)

Steph, hope all is well with you and Katelyn! Update us when you can; I know it is super hectic at first! Let us know if you have any questions; I had zillions and hte boards helped tremendously! 

Okay girls, off to feed the little bear!! 

Happy day to all!


----------



## rottpaw

PS and this deserves a separate post - Anna - if ANYONE gives you a hard time about food, either smack them or ignore them, whichever suits your personality. I promise, you can get away with the smacking while pregnant and they deserve it!!!! Good grief! Pregnancy waas the one time in my life that I truly ate whatever I felt like and LOVED every single bite!! Even my husband agreed I should (and he's normally like your mom with the "commentary" on what I'm eating). But ohmygosh, you SO should not have to listen to comments like that. Enjoy whatever you eat and eat as much as you feel like! your body will tell you when to stop. 

HUGS!


----------



## pablo797

hay all!!

MA, yet another thing to worry about. But thanks to Junebug's awesome information and advice it sounds like you've got a great outlook! Stupid dr!! What is it that they are so pre-occupied with age? We are all smart educated women, we've read the statics, the odds and know what we're in for. The idea we need to be constantly reminded! Even my peri (who I adore) before my amnio was so negative about possible results and my age. I was like let's just cross that bridge when we get to it, don't freak me out before we even know the results! I hope Amelia's issue either is nothing at all or it resolves it's self. Our baby looks to have larger than normal valve openings in her kidneys and my doc was VERY positive, explaining that different parts of babies grow at different rates in the womb. Therefore while part of an organ might be developed, another part may take time to catch up. My thougts are with you. 

Junebug, you are awesome!!! Such a great source of strength and advice. Just wanted to say how thankful I am that you are on this thread!!

Austin, I just found out a friend of a friend is having triplets via IUI. She lives in Huston. Something in the water in Texas?? Congrads on working from home. That's just awesome. 

Skye, how are you doing? How are you feeling? 

AFM, this is going to sound weird, but I feel smaller this week than last week. Last week I felt like my belly was Huge! This week I efel like it's smaller. Have I just gotten used to the size or has it shrunken? Has anyone had this happen? Should I be worried? I have a doc appt next week. Just currious. Junebug as far as my mother goes . . . A friend suggested counseling. One of my biggest fears is that my daughter and I will end up with the same relationship as I have with my mother and that would suck! Are we pre destined to make the same mistakes as our parents? Man I hope not. Anyway, ending on a positive note, it's not snowing! Xoxo anna


----------



## pablo797

Rottpaw,

we posted at the same time. So glad the little guy is doing so well, and I agree, I think he could eat more. Try it, he'll let you know when he's full. Thanks for the support re: food. It's something i've dealt with all my life, but I guess i'm more sensitive now pregnant. I feel like evrytime I see my mother I feel like she's judging me, have I blown up or am I keeping things under control. I truly think she would be ashamed of me if I packed on the pounds. Anyway, baggage, I probably should see a councelor. As far as slapping people, I threw a non alcoholic beer in someones face a few weeks ago, so slapping is definitely not out of the question. Normally it would be totally against my personality, but these preggy hormones are something else. I've discoverd i'm a mean pregnantt woman. How sad. Thanks and hugs! Anna


----------



## codegirl

pablo797 said:


> Rottpaw,
> 
> we posted at the same time. So glad the little guy is doing so well, and I agree, I think he could eat more. Try it, he'll let you know when he's full. Thanks for the support re: food. It's something i've dealt with all my life, but I guess i'm more sensitive now pregnant. I feel like evrytime I see my mother I feel like she's judging me, have I blown up or am I keeping things under control. I truly think she would be ashamed of me if I packed on the pounds. Anyway, baggage, I probably should see a councelor. As far as slapping people, I threw a non alcoholic beer in someones face a few weeks ago, so slapping is definitely not out of the question. Normally it would be totally against my personality, but these preggy hormones are something else. * I've discoverd i'm a mean pregnantt woman.* How sad. Thanks and hugs! Anna

My first pregnancy symptom was anger. I was flipping OUT on poor DH. I did find a program in my city that was for maternal mental health and they were a such a God send.

:hugs: it does get better, and once Eric was born I stabilized within a couple weeks.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Spent time with my Doula and met the other backup Doula today. Had a great conversation with them and after getting yesterday off my chest, I'm totally back in sanity land! :happydance:

As I said, I've decided I'm going to move forward, work on getting Amelia to term and deal with the rest IF it happens.

In the meantime, today we were so blessed. Someone from church brought us meals for the week and some beautiful flowers. Another person from church nominated us for Free housecleaning service and we have our first housecleaning next week. It will take a whole lot of stress off of Doug.

I'm beginning to see Gods total hand in all of this as His plan unravels. Here I am on bedrest and all these people are helping to keep Amelia safe. Just very grateful right now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: :rofl: Not snowing Anna! :rofl: :rofl: There is just something so wrong with snow in May!!!

I was a mean pregnant lady too. Poor DH... Because of disability insurance issues I couldn't seek any help, otherwise they would have placed another 5 years exclusion on psychiatric illness. I WISH I could have had help. So glad Terri to hear things have stabilized!

ANGELA! We may be TTC'ing at the same time! We're aiming to get pregnant in September or October!!! That would be awesome to have a bump buddy from this thread! I'm soooo broody but still not ovulating :-(

MA, awesome on all the help!


----------



## rottpaw

CJ it would definitely be awesome to have you as a ttc/bump buddy! I will let you know what our fs says on timing but suspect we will at least be NTNP by fall! :hugs:

Do you think the anovulation could be because of the breastfeeding? I quit bf three weeks ago and just today got my first af (with mixed feelings lol!). Glad af is still in working order so to speak but then never have liked periods.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep, definitely due to breastfeeding. I'm not in a huge rush to TTC, so I'm not going to stop just to get AF back... Zoë is self-weaning as we speak, that seems gentler than to force her to quit. My cycles are normally 30 days and very predictable! Are you using BC?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

This breastfeeding stuff is complicated. :lol: I already started researching sites and books on it because all I ever hear is how much it hurts in the beginning and how hard it is to get the milk in to keep baby's weight up. Figured I'd lurk, though I'll start reading the books around wk 28.

CJ, it's amazing how long you've been bf'ing! I'd love to bf for that long.


----------



## rottpaw

Yeah, the bf is not as easy as some folks make it sound. I always wanted and planned to bf for at least the first year, but my milk never came in in great enough quantity to feed Ethan breastmilk exclusively. Despite trying everything under the sun to get the supply up, I was only ever able to do about a third of what he needed (interestingly, my body kept up with that 1/3, increasing supply as his needs increased, but still only supplying 1/3...) After 9 weeks it was clear that I would have to continue pumping overnight if I wanted to keep even that supply going (even though Ethan was beginning to sleep through the night, so I could, too). By that point I was so exhausted (both physically and emotionally by the struggle) that I was just over it. As I was weaning him off, I froze about 6 bottles of milk so I will be able to give him some as we go, a little at a time. That's the best I could do LOL and I had to finally forgive myself and stop making myself feel badly about it. 

Some people find BF super easy and others have to struggle. We unfortunately fell into the latter category, like a lot of my friends did. But I am glad I got to BF him at all! 

Hugs!


----------



## rottpaw

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yep, definitely due to breastfeeding. I'm not in a huge rush to TTC, so I'm not going to stop just to get AF back... Zoë is self-weaning as we speak, that seems gentler than to force her to quit. My cycles are normally 30 days and very predictable! Are you using BC?

Not using any BC, mostly because my period was not coming (even though I know that's not 100% safe). We'll see how my periods run after pregnancy, as they were usually on the short side at like 25 days.


----------



## codegirl

I found bfing the first a struggle, although we ended up going for 13 months until he self weaned. This time though it's been easy peasy. There is a steep learning curve when both you and baby are figuring it out, so I believe it gets easier with each kids cause then only one of you is learning instead of both.

:hugs: and I'll be here to support you no matter what happens.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My magic trick was some nipple cream after EACH feed, that prevented any cracking/bleeding, along with amazing lactation consultants to help with latch in the first 3 days. I found it painful only for the first 2 weeks, and I'm lucky that it worked out so well. Angela, I know many women who like you, wanted to make it work but for various reasons it didn't. You did amazing, good for you for pumping and giving it a major try!!! I was just really lucky, had more than adequate supply and a baby with a great natural latch... I hope I can be so lucky the next time around, but you never know!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Well with Katelyn being a preemie, I had to start pumping ASAP. We started working on breastfeeding a week before she came home and I agree it is hard. Because of her size she gets tired really quickly. Currently, she eats about 45ml -60ml each feeding from a bottle (about 1 1/2 - 2 oz). I went in on Monday for what Kasier calls "Great Starts" and they weighed katelyn and then had me breast feed on each breast for about 10 minutes. She ate about 1 oz, which is pretty good (they weighed her after feeding from each breast). At the moment, I am only nursing about 2 times a day, the rest of the time I am pumping and she is getting my breast milk from a bottle. As she grows and can last longer, i will increase the frequency of nursing. Because she was in the hospital for 5 weeks and I was pumping every 3 hours everyday, I have probably about 45 bottles in my freezer of breast milk (2 oz bottles). 

The cool thing about Kaiser is the minute the baby was born I had about 4 different lactation consultants come into my room to discuss breastfeeding etc. They also scheduled different appointments with me and Katelyn to see if she was latching on correctly and I was holding her correctly, etc. That was helpful. See if you hospital has any lactation consultants you can talk to it definitely help. Speaking of mommies milk - I need to go and pump.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - Katelyn and I are doing well. My DH and I are getting a routine together, taking turns at night so we both can sleep. So far it has worked out. My mom comes on Saturday so that will be good, as we can continue to get her room in order. Now that she is here, I am finding that I am at Babies R Us almost every day. The only place I can find Preemie diapers is there. I am hoping that in the next 2 weeks she will gain enough weight so that I can begin using Newborn stuff. Poor thing, I put her in Newborn size Pjs and they were WAY too big.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Sorry for the multiple posts- had one more thing to add about breast feeding. I was using a nipple cream, but when i was with a lactation consultant she told me to rub some of the breast milk on my nipples to help heal any cracks, etc and it WORKS!


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hey all. Scan showed I went from 3.2cm's down to 2.0. 2.5 was what she was looking for in order to do the cerclage. I still have funneling and am an 8th of a cm dialated. With that being said, went into the perinatologists office and she said they NOW have confirmation that I DO have IC duh: I've only been telling them that since week 13 when cerclaging was less than 1% risk. Needless to say I'm heading for the hospital tonight and getting an emergency cerclage tomorrow sometime. They are giving me indomethicin to stop contractions. The Dr. IS hopeful that we could possibly carry to term but she won't guarantee it.
> 
> I'm out for now.

:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hey ladies, i have been mia for about a week or so. Alot has gone on here on the thread and for me.
> 
> I went to the NICU last friday to visit katelyn and after about 2 hours of beomg there they toldme she would be going home in 2 days. Katelyn has been home for 5 days! I have been exhausted.
> 
> Congrats lucy on your baby! Adorable photo!
> 
> Rebekah - i am sorry to hear about what is goimg on. Please keep your faith. I do understand some of the emotions you are going through and about takimg it one day at a time. I will be praying for you, amelia, and doug.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. I havemt had a chance to read all the pages yet so i do apologize for not addressing everyone personally.
> 
> Angela/codegirl you should have said how exhausted i would be.
> 
> Be well everyone,
> Best Steph

:happydance: Yay Steph and Katelyn


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi there ladies! :flower:
> 
> Thank you for the kind prayers dear friend. :hug:
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned it but my roomate the first moment I got there just had her cerclage surgery. After an hour, they tried to get the heartbeat and her baby had died. She started to cry and I then I started to cry in my own area without making her feel worse. The nurses, having known I lost my son and now will be going in for the same surgery she went for, ran for my stuff and transferred me to a private room. Doug came back to find I was missing and started to panic. He got to the new room where I was bawling. I felt so terrible for my roomate and became terrified to have the surgery so I didn't get any sleep that night.
> 
> Went in for the cerclage around 1. I was doing well until the anesthesiologist mentioned there was a woman whose sac was buldging the following days surgery. The Dr. Hollard at her to STOP. Knowing that had been my roomate and that with Jackson my own sac was found buldging. After that, I hadn't heard any of them and started to worry as they were working behind the scenes. That moment I felt I was going to be sick and they gave me anti nausea meds through the IV and I tried to keep myself calm. The Dr. shortly said she was almost done and that everything looked just fine and went as planned. She said cervix was STILL closed and I believe she mentioned the closed length was 2cm's.
> 
> They mentioned modified bedrest for home. We all know I'll be on bedrest. :winkwink:
> 
> I was surprised to find that I was barely bleeding at all, had "slight" cramping but nothing too bad and the worst was a headache and slight stinging when I pee. Other than that, I seem to be doing well and have a more positive attitude about our future. Amelia seems to be doing fine with a heart rate in the 150's. She did almost give me a heart attack when we couldn't find her heartbeat. After what happened with my roomate, I was on the verge of tears when they finally found her beautiful beating heart.:cry:
> 
> So all is well. My heart still aches for my roomate though. I know so well what it's like to lose a child and it just breaks my heart to think about her.
> 
> I made plenty of new friends with the nursing staff. They were all AWESOME! One whom I found out has had 4 miscarriages in the first trimester. I asked if she was tested for MTHFR and she has a form of it. She spend quite awhile talking with me and I saw the pain on her face. Can you imagine working with pregnant women and women who just delivered their babies only to have lost 4 of your own with fertility issues? She left early this morning and we cried, I gave her a hug and told her that eventually through all this heartache, she will get past those milestones with the new therapy shes' going through and when she finally holds that baby in her arms as I will come fall, it will be the most precious day of her life.
> 
> The Aide even asked I stay the year here. :haha: The recovery nurse asked Doug to email her when we finally have Amelia and all the nursing staff on the 7th floor have known me since Jackson so they are all so sweet and kind. I'm going to have to bring a HUGE cake when Amelia is delivered. We're going to have so many people waiting to see this little girl whom we've waited 10 years for.
> 
> I'll be back on next week to chat with you all as I have another scan to make sure everything looks good and Dr. appointment. My favorite Perinatologist did the surgery and she was happy that all went well and it looks excellent for Amelia to come "hopefully" on target.
> 
> Saw the perinatologist I argued with for an hour to get the cerclage at 14wks and he looked like "oh no, not this one again" and I had a look like "told ya so" I kept hearing the old time western showdown theme in my head and giggled after he left.:haha:
> 
> My first time with an epidural type anesthesia. I told the med staff in surgery it felt like I was walking naked in the snow and had them all laughing.:haha:
> 
> So, that's it for today! All is well! Now I'm looking forward to making it and holding my little Amelia come October.
> 
> Keep you posted as things progress! :hugs:

Wonderful news Rebekah. God is definitely watching out for Amelia!


----------



## Vivienne

Hi Svet, Rebekah, Anna, Steph, Skye, Junebug, Codegirl, Austin, Angela, Chris sorry if I missed anyone??

I need to keep up! This past week though I've been at the in laws and there is no cell phone and limited computer access.

20 weeks YAY Rebekah and Amelia!

YAY SKYE WELCOME!!

So much great info flying about on here, breastfeeding, strollers, sleep!

AFM 28 weeks 3rd tri and looking the part now.

I promise there will be photos of the nursery soon but it has to be completed before I post!! Ordered wallpaper this week, green outlines of leaves for feature wall.
Found out my brother in law is building a cot for us as a present that converts into a bed. He's qualified carpenter so it will be well built!

Went to a 1st birthday party last weekend. I ended up decorating the cat shaped cat as the mummy was too scared to touch it in case she mucked it up. I will try and post photo. Quite proud considering I cannot even draw a circle! It was such a big party too, about 30 people, each with their own advice on pregnancy. I just smile now and nod and tune out!!!

On the TMI front, I am leaking like a sieve in the boob area. I could pump now. I guess it is mostly colostrum at the moment but there is so much!!!!::blush:

Happy hump day (it's Wednesday here).


----------



## rottpaw

Hey viv it is great to see you on here! Congrats on third tri! So exciting!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Steph I admire your devotion, go mama!!!! That's quite the freezer stash! She'll definitely work her way up there, sounds like she's doing awesome, nursing already at her age?? Good job Katelyn!!! Awwww, preemie diapers are soooo cute! Chris would you like 2 newborn cloth diapers? I have a couple here that I could send you, Z outgrew them after wearing them once :dohh: They're really really cute and tiny! 

The breast milk on the nipple didn't work for me.... She had such a strong latch that I needed the cream there too since it's thicker and protected more against chafing from clothing... 

Viv, 28 weeks, yay!!!! Third tri, wow time flies!

AFM, major fight with DH this morning about stupid contractors... Now I'm not feeling broody anymore because that would imply some alone time with him :growlmad: So now I'm stuck making all the calls from my office while he plays video games during Z's naps. Arghhhhhhh could strangle him right now :cry:


----------



## pablo797

CJ, I am sorry DH is being such a boob. why won't he call? I think my DH thinks I have all this free time at work, or that I just leave the house and don't really work at all. Men. I am glad to hear I am not the only mean pregnant woman to ever exist. I had this immage of me in this very serene place during pregnancy, and most of the time that's the case, but man oh man if you piss me off look out! Quick question . . . Do most hospitals have a lactation consultant? I will ask my doctor at next weeks appt.

Codegirl, thanks to you too for making me feel not crazy. Ironically DH has benefited from my mean out bursts. They are ushually directed at other people so I end up being extra nice to DH so he dosenlt think i'm totally crazy! So glad you experienced moms are here for BF help.

Angela, I am happy you aren't beating yourself up and or have forgiven yourself re: BFing. There's a lot of pressure out there and a lot of people who get all high and mighty about BFing. You did your best and in the end it's baby's health that's important. 

Steph, katelyn sounds like she's doing so well. Little tyke. Good news about breast milk as creme, never knew. 

Vivienne, as always so good to hear from you. Great present from family, the hand built cot. You will cherish it i'm sure. WOW third tri, from what I can tell you're about 2 1/2 weeks ahead of me.. Have you had any back pain? I'm thinking about getting a massage tonight my back is bothering me so much. LOL all the pregnancy advice. I do the same thing, smile and nod. What else can you do? I guess in my case I could blow up at them, but trying to keep tiraids at a minimum. 

chris 1 and 2, hi! Austin, hope your well. Skye,hugs to you!!

AFM, I feel bad bitching about the weather given all the tornado damage, so no more complaining about the snow until June. I have thought about seeing someone re: anger. My accupuncturist has some totally safe herbs that can be used so I may go that route. Has anyone else used an accupunctuist throughout their pregnancy? I'm just wondering if I should continue. Not feeling like it's doing anything at this point. And I could use the money for a massage. Have a good hump day!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

oops, ma sorry I skipped you. You ae truly blessed to have all the help from your church. What a great load off for you and doug to have so many kind people to help out. It is a blessing and now you can concentrate on getting that baby to full term!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Viv! :hugs: Your back! I missed you darlin! :flowers: I've been wondering where you and Chris #1 were off to. Can't Wait to see the nursery when it's done!

Steph, sounds like you have a pretty good schedule for pumping. Looking forward to hearing when she'll be fully on the boob! :thumbup:

CJ, no fun when there's a rift. Hope you get the contractor stuff settled and maybe a good talk with the husband to settle things. :hugs:

Anna, not using accupuncture but boy do I wish I could have a prenatal massage! My hips and back muscles hurt already from bed rest! Considering I'm at risk for PTL I can't get one until at least 36wks. Don't want to start anything.

If accupuncture isn't working, stop for awhile and give yourself a break from it!

AFM: I found some cute summer outfits I'd love to buy for Amelia for next year But it drives me nuts that the sizes go from 6-9ms right to 12ms. Do they just not grow for months 10 and 11?? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah the sizing thing is stupid! It's based on weight actually, I've learned to ignore the months written on the clothing... Zoë will be 12 months on June 2nd, but she still wears 6-9 months clothing... I think she'll be in the 12-18 months clothes when she turns 2!!! It's really hard to buy in advance especially if you have drastic season changes like we do, since there is no way to predict how baby will grow! I have some amazing winter clothes that is size 9 months but Z never got to wear them as she was still in 3-6 months clothes until February, then 6 months clothes until April. Only now is she consistantly fitting in 9 months clothes. The 6-12 are the worse (Old Navy, Gap, Gymboree), they're huge on her still! There is NO way she would have fit in them at 6 months!!!

Contractor issue resolved: turns out he was heading for our house as we were having our fight. Looks like the work is done, but the scaffolding is still there? Guess we'll find out tomorrow... We've been fighting a lot more since having a baby, I think we need to start seeing a mariage counsellor at this point :-(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Rebekah the sizing thing is stupid! It's based on weight actually, I've learned to ignore the months written on the clothing... Zoë will be 12 months on June 2nd, but she still wears 6-9 months clothing... I think she'll be in the 12-18 months clothes when she turns 2!!! It's really hard to buy in advance especially if you have drastic season changes like we do, since there is no way to predict how baby will grow! I have some amazing winter clothes that is size 9 months but Z never got to wear them as she was still in 3-6 months clothes until February, then 6 months clothes until April. Only now is she consistantly fitting in 9 months clothes. The 6-12 are the worse (Old Navy, Gap, Gymboree), they're huge on her still! There is NO way she would have fit in them at 6 months!!!
> 
> Contractor issue resolved: turns out he was heading for our house as we were having our fight. Looks like the work is done, but the scaffolding is still there? Guess we'll find out tomorrow... We've been fighting a lot more since having a baby, I think we need to start seeing a mariage counsellor at this point :-(

Im all for counseling! Doug and I went after Jackson passed. It was helpful for awhile. You just have to find one that fits both your personalities. It's helpful though!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yeah we did it for a while too when we first got married but had to stop because it wasn't covered and we couldn't afford $125 every second week. My family doc is amazing though, and found an MD who is a mariage counsellor! As long as we mesh this is great as it means it will be covered for us by our health care system!


----------



## rottpaw

:hugs: cj! I think having kids is stressful for all marriages. Lord knows between the stress of ttc in the first place then dealing with all the change once the baby arrives, it is enough to test any marriage. Case in point - the cover of this month's parents magazine says "childproof your marriage" or something like that. A whole article on the issue.  so don't feel like it is just you! 

Hope everyone ishaving a good day! Another sleepless night for me but not Ethan's fault. I am determined not to let it ruin my day. Somehow I am going to have to learn to run on 5 hours or less of sleep for a few more weeks I guess!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just popping in, internet was down for a whole week how annoying! :growlmad:

Sorry to hear about your roomate Rebecca, it's just too sad to think of anyone having to lose a baby, especially so far on.....poor woman..:cry: 
glad you are ok though and everything went well, especially that your little Amelia is doing great....time will speed up now for you, and before you know it she will be there, and it is the most amazing thing ever! :happydance:

Rottpaw, feel for you on the lack of sleep thing. Tilly goes to sleep between 12 and 2am, but is very fussy before she goes down, and then is up a few hours later for another feed. I am sleeping during the day whenever she does or I wouldn't function. BF has been a struggle, I now got Mastitis, and am on Antibiotics, have to keep on feeding her on painful breast....hopefully it will go, and the breast feeding will start to get easier.....:blush:

Pablo, I would insist on a BF consultant, I got sent home 7 hours after giving birth with no help at all, so the last 2 weeks I have struggled and had to learn by myself. :wacko:

Hope everyone else is ok....who is the next one to pop, I am going to have a look :winkwink::happydance::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

morning girls, or afternoon for some . . .

Lucy, you're kidding me 7 hrs!! I thought they at least kept you over night. I am sure it's the insurance companies. I am going to make sure we have a consultant, even if it's out of pocket. I am sorry BFing is such a sturggle right now, I hope it gets better soon. 

Rottpaw, sorry not much sleep. I woke up again last night at 3 and it was getting light when I finally fell back to sleep. Then alarm went off. I hope we all get some rest this weekend. 

CJ, marriage is hard. And baby and finances just make it harder. I am glad you found a way around the system! I keep thinking we need it too before baby comes, I have kiiller insurance that covers a lot of it, I just need to get my keister in gear and find someone. Plus have to convince DH we need one. Hope things get better. 

MA, yep pretty excited for masage tonight! I feel for you, my hips bother me too. Hang in there!

AFM, nothing new to report, going camping again this weekend. Looking foreward to some good long walks and a little outside yoga practice. Have a good weekend all!! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Couldn't resist to post pic DH just sent me of Zoë cuddling George (stuffed monkey) and her nameless panda PaciPlushie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3665.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lucy1973

Junebug, what a cutie! :hugs:

Pablo, I was surprised they let me go so soon with a first baby, would have been better to spend one night at least...I think over here in the NHS places, they are so busy, they won't have you in until the last minute, and then kick you out as soon as poss! :dohh:

Got loads of family coming over the next week as it's bank holiday and school hols....looking forward to everyone meeting Tilly, and now I am feeling a bit better, I will start going out to the park with her, and going to mother and baby groups to meet other mums. :flower:


----------



## codegirl

:cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Cj she is adorable!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies! Her new nickname is little monkey as she is into EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LUCY!! :hugs: Wondered how you were doing! Glad you stopped by. Thank you for your encouragement.

CJ, LOVE the pic. She's too cute for words. Those eyes melt my heart! 

Anna, sounds like another fun-filled camping trip. Our friends have a camper and seem to start up the season and have it FILLED with camping dates. I'm totally missing that. It's a hot sunny day outside. Would LOVE to get out, but I'm okay where I am. I told Doug we need a Yacht so I can have my bed rest outside on the water. :haha: Get to work Hunny! :rofl:

I had a visitor today! :happydance: Third time this week someone from the church came to deliver us a meal. I expected only a couple meals a week but they've honestly gone over the top. These ladies are such a blessing. She came upstairs to visit so it was AWESOME. I had contact with someone from the outside. :rofl:

We have our appointment tomorrow to check the stitch and see where Amelia is. If all looks well I'm going to ask if it's alright if I can go for a ride with Doug on Sat. just to get out. Who knows, maybe I'll get to go to a cafe tomorrow while we're out. I'm getting to the point where even people watching is becoming fun. :haha: :wacko:

Took out the material mom bought for me to make a table runner. I have the top and the batting but no backing so I may send Doug out to get some hunter green backing so I can hand sew the table runner. At least it will keep me occupied. 

I have a kicker and puncher the past few days. I feel as if Amelia is kicking me in the bladder and have to pee each time. :lol: I like it when I can feel her moving. It gives me a sense of sanity. I REALLY got used to hearing the heartbeat every 4 hours at the hospital and kinda missed it when I came home. Such is life and it makes it that much more precious when we have our appointments to hear her little heart beating.

Not much else is going on here. We started to watch the Kings Speech before Doug went to work. I like it alot! May even buy it.:thumbup: 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all!! A happy Thursday to everyone...

glad to hear I am not the only one who is testy & gets in battles with DH... not battles really, just spats... I feel he is that realistic about what it will be like with 3 babies... but then I remind myself to let it go... so his "bubble" of reality isn't what he thinks it will be? there are worse things... 

Lucy - glad you're home, but jeez.... 7 hours??? that is worse than here in the US!!! you're a champ, girl!!! 

CJ - one word... ADORABLE!!!! 

Pablo - I am soooo jealous over the hikes, walks, and yoga... I hope that after this pg, I will appreciate when I am able to be active again... You go, girl!!! It is so awesome to be active like that! 

MA - You are doing great on the bedrest!! I am sure a little outing will be fine... will keep fingers crossed for ya! So awesome you have such a supportive extended church family!

Sunshine, Rottpaw, Steph, Code, Viv, Skye.... HI!!!!

AFM - 22 weeks!!! yay! Had ob appt today & all is pretty good... Doc stressed staying off my feet & trying to tell me how to monitor contractions... Physically, my body (uterus size-wise) measures 36 weeks... so need to make sure it doesn't send me into labor... Just taking each day as it comes.. I feel HUGE.... oh what the hell, I AM HUGE! lol..... 

Swelling is a big problem... not helped by the fact that we hit 100 yesterday... in MAY! ugh... hope it cools off a bit... spent yesterday in the pool - yes, it is awesome... can almost forget that I feel like a hippo on land.. lol... 

Have a date night on Friday planned and really hope I feel up to it... nothing exciting, just going to a movie, "The Hangover 2".... got the tix a few weeks back for DH... he can quote most of the first one... oh heck, I loved it, too... 

Have a great Memorial Day (US ladies) and a lovely weekend, should I not check back in! 
Charmaine


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA sounds like you're handling bed rest really well! Great idea to work on projects too. I hope they let you go for a bit of a ride and hang out at a coffee shop, that would be awesome! Good luck at the apt tomorrow, keep us posted!!!

Lucy, 7 HOURS??? What the heck were they thinking?? That's really too bad that you got so little support for nursing :-(

Anna, have a great camping weekend!!!

Charmaine, go girl! 22 weeks with triplets, you're doing awesome!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey girls!!! This is going to be short because I am on my iPhone. Just caught up on 15 pages!!! :dohh: it took me hours on and off throughout the day. I wish I was able to comment on everything but here goes a little recap: MA sorry for the scare but I'm very happy you got your cerclage. I just feel in my heart Amelia is going to be a full term baby. Sounds like you have a good support system and are taking good care of yourself. xo. Junebug Zoe is absolutely adorable! Also we are so lucky to have you in this group. You are a real fountain of knowledge for us all. Hope you start ovulating soon!!! Pablo my bump buddy!!! Pour on the syrup girl! :haha: All we can do is ignore ignorant comments even if they come from our mothers . I'll bet you look gorgeous you are so active. Still waiting on a bump pic!!! Chris #2, I can't believe you are still riding s motorcycle!!! Just be careful!!! Love your pink and brown plan for the nursery. We are going with white and a fun apple green and pink accents. Can't wait to get started!! Angela, hang in there the sleep should be getting better soon. At least I hope for your sake! So exciting you guys are going to be ttc again soon! :happydance: Viv, nice to see you pop in here and there. I'm feeling huge too. Steph, happy to hear you're baby girl is home where she belongs!!! Can't wait to see more pics! Lucy- congrats on Matilda!!! :yipee: she is sooo cute!!! Hope your mastitis clears up soon! I can't believe they discharged you after 7 hrs!!! May I ask how was your labour? I'd love to read about your birth story. Skye- welcome!!!! I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 mos!!!! So nice to see a new graduate xo Austingirrl- that is fantastic news about working from home! What a relief for you! How are the three wee ones? :cloud9: I can't imagine at 22 wks your uterus is already like at 36 weeks :| 

AFM I'm in BC right now visiting my family. I'll be back home on Monday so will be hopefully staying up to date more regularly. Its been nice seeing my family and friends. I have been getting tons of lovely gifts. My mom and aunt are throwing me a baby shower on Saturday so i'm really excited. My bumps has really grown in the last couple weeks I feel massive!!! Baby is kicking lots and getting really strong. Its sooo cool! still feeling pretty good but as third tri approaches this weekend I really feel exhaustion setting in. I also have a tendency to pee myself a little bit from time to time :wacko: :haha: So weird. My other latest issue is leg cramps and hip pain that wakes me up at night. Guess I can thank that to the relaxin. 

As for the exams...... I am one for one. I unfortunately failed #2 by one question!!!!!! I need a 60% to pass. I'm over it now. Just gonna have to rewrite in a few weeks. Par for the course in my industry. So a few more weeks of studying when I get back. 

Well love you girls!!! :hugs: I gotta close my eyes now. I am Sooooo tired. xoxo

As fir

Wow I hope I didn't miss anyone :wacko:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Tried to edit that last bit but my phone wouldn't scroll down. Sorry foe the typos!!!! I really only have one bump, not bumps. :rofl:


----------



## Vivienne

Hey Anna,
Yes I am getting a bit sore in the back area after a day on my feet and it is getting more difficult to get comfy in bed but hey at least I can still lie down knowing no-one will want me up in 5 minutes!


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> morning girls, or afternoon for some . . .
> 
> Lucy, you're kidding me 7 hrs!! I thought they at least kept you over night. I am sure it's the insurance companies. I am going to make sure we have a consultant, even if it's out of pocket. I am sorry BFing is such a sturggle right now, I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> Rottpaw, sorry not much sleep. I woke up again last night at 3 and it was getting light when I finally fell back to sleep. Then alarm went off. I hope we all get some rest this weekend.
> 
> CJ, marriage is hard. And baby and finances just make it harder. I am glad you found a way around the system! I keep thinking we need it too before baby comes, I have kiiller insurance that covers a lot of it, I just need to get my keister in gear and find someone. Plus have to convince DH we need one. Hope things get better.
> 
> MA, yep pretty excited for masage tonight! I feel for you, my hips bother me too. Hang in there!
> 
> AFM, nothing new to report, going camping again this weekend. Looking foreward to some good long walks and a little outside yoga practice. Have a good weekend all!! Anna

Oh hey you have the same sleep pattern as me. Useless isn't it. We will be so ready for the night feeds at this rate!


----------



## Vivienne

Lucy1973 said:


> Junebug, what a cutie! :hugs:
> 
> Pablo, I was surprised they let me go so soon with a first baby, would have been better to spend one night at least...I think over here in the NHS places, they are so busy, they won't have you in until the last minute, and then kick you out as soon as poss! :dohh:
> 
> Got loads of family coming over the next week as it's bank holiday and school hols....looking forward to everyone meeting Tilly, and now I am feeling a bit better, I will start going out to the park with her, and going to mother and baby groups to meet other mums. :flower:

At the moment with the earthquake taking out one of the major birth units here, you get 2 hours after the birth and if you are ok, then they ask you to leave, either to go home or to one of the secondary care units which are always full. It's getting a bit desperate to be honest :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

Vivienne, 2 hours? I was only just stitched up after 2 hours...it is a bit desperate, must be a bit worrying for you. :hugs:

While Tilly is having a nap, I will say a little bit about the birth, but also more because there is some advice in there, things I know now, that I didn't at the time. :wacko:

I had a show, very red :blush: on 10th May, quite a lot, and got worried, so went to get checked out at hospital, and all was well, it was just a normal bloody show....yuck sorry.....promise I won't say a lot of yuck things....labour is a VERY messy business, but by the end you don't care. :shrug:

So I had been having mild period pain cramps since evening of 8th May. After I got checked out at hospital, the cramps stopped for a few hours, then started again May 10th 2PM. They were about 15 mins apart. By 6PM, they were 6/7 mins apart and I started to use the TENS machine, which I would highly recommend, it helped me stay at home a lot longer. :thumbup:

By 10PM, contractions strong and painful every 5 mins, rang hospital (which is around corner) and they said they were full and I might have to go to another hospital 30 miles away. They also said they wouldn't take me in until contractions lasting 90 seconds which they weren't. Coped at home another 3.5 hours, then just couldn't take it anymore.....phoned hospital and since last phone call, 3 women had given birth so I could go in. :happydance:

Got on gas and air which helped a bit, was 3 to 4 cm so midwife just popped in every 20 mins. At 4am pain alot worse so asked for pethadin......midwife gave this to me without checking to see how dilated I was.....always make sure they examine you before having this drug......it affected the rest of the birth. :dohh:

At 6am on 11th my waters broke and I was fully dilated at 7am.....because of the late dose of pethadin I was too drugged out to know how to push, couldn't feel the urge to do it, so spent 5 hours at the pushing stage.....eekk.....in the end they had to induce me on a drip as contractions were actually slowing down, and the consultant was hanging around saying if we don't get baby out soon, he would come with forceps.....:wacko:

After a short time on the drip, contractions became stronger and at last I felt the urge to push, at the end I was so tired and wanted the baby out so I didn't let things stretch and just pushed....this is why I got a lot of stitches.....girls when you feel it stinging down there, the head is about to come so don't push.....anyway there was a funny sensation a big woosh and loads of water and she was there. The next minute there was a baby on my chest, blinking and looking around. It was amazing because at one point I never thought I would get her out. It's true what they say though, the minute the baby is there you start to forget about the labour.....it's the most incredible thing I have ever done. 

Hope I didn't scare anyone.....it's like some kind of therapy talking about it. It was a slightly traumatic birth with the pushing stage going on so long, all because I wasn't examined at the right time, but Tilly is fine and I am recovering. I was surprised to be allowed to go so soon, but they only keep women in with C sections, or complications, or when baby poos inside mum.....could have done with some BF help too, I might write a letter to hospital about that. I think also because of my age, they assumed I would be fine, but I am still a first time mum! :shrug:

Anyway despite sleep deprivation I am :cloud9: but don't want to have another baby for quite some time lol :wacko: 

Can't wait to hear everyone else's birth stories, everyone's will be different....

Austin girl, imagine how big you will be at 30 weeks! Wow 3 babies! Will you be having some family to come and stay and help you? :hugs:

MA its so great that people are looking after you and bringing food. Can you see your tummy moving yet when Amelia kicks? Its pretty cool when that happens! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lucy, :hugs: sounds like you did great!!! Labour is never what one expects (I think only for a minority of women), mine wasn't either but I had low expectations which helped :rofl: I was in labour for 24 hours with oxytocin on board and never dilated beyond 3 cm since her head couldn't come down in my pelvis. At least we know now with my CPD I can't give birth vaginally so planned C-section the next time around! I swore I was done with having babies until Zoë was 5-6 months old and I started feeling somewhat sane again :flower:

CHRIS so nice to read you!!! I LOVE your summary, you hit all the important points bang on  Very concise! So glad you're enjoying your trip to BC! Sorry to hear about your one exam, hope the next time around goes better :hugs:

Viv, 2 HOURS? That is crazy :cry: Dire situation indeed...

MA how did your apt go? Been sitting on pins and needles here to read you!

AFM two pieces of exciting news! AF IS HERE!!! Fertility Friend was bang on, the program predicted I ovulated exactly 2 weeks ago today based on BBT and CM, and it was RIGHT!!!! So excited! Now I hope I get regular soon again, and we can start TTC'ing in Aug/Sept/Oct as planned!

Last night I went to my first "Learn To Run" clinic at the Running Room. Because of my ankle fracture in 2009 (due to too much running) and my pregnancy, I had lost my endurance so am starting at the bottom again. It was great! No ankle pain, met a few mommies, one who has a 4 month old and who has totally motivated me to start training again sooner than I did this time around. We're getting together on Sunday AM for another short run 

This morning Zoë flat out refused to nurse. I'm finding it really hard, this whole weaning thing :cry: I miss the breast feeding and having my baby cuddled up close to me :cry: She's growing up so fast and I'm having mixed feelings... Obviously for TTC'ing this is good, but for my heart, not so much :-(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

For those of you wanting exercise DVDs, BabySteals had Linsay Brinn's Moms Into Fitness 60 day Slim Down program on for 24.99 plus shipping! I love her Post-Partum bootcamp program, included in this 4 DVD set! It's 30-45 minutes per day, so doable during a baby nap time!

https://www.babysteals.com/


----------



## pablo797

hey all! Happy friday! 

lucy, great birth story,and I mean that in the educational sense. It was good advice and i've never heard of the drug they gave you, is it the same as an epidural? Have fun with family ! I too want to join a mom play group to meet other moms. Let me know how it goes. 

ma, i'm going to join you on that yacht! Hope today goes well!! So glad you have such a good support system!

Austin, a 36 week uterus! Wow girl ! So glad you are 22 weeks! I want to start swimming too, starting to feel a little wobble when I walk. Have fun at movie, my DH loves that flick too!! 

Svet, bump buddy!! You, me and vivienne are all in a row. Hope the baby shower is fun! I sneezed the other day and peed myself, know how you feel. Sorry about the exam, next time. 

Vivienne, two hours. Something has to be done. That just sounds like a recipe for something to go wrong. I'm totally ready for night feeds after this weeks sleep schedule. Actally last night had a great nights sleep. Feel like a new person! 

CJ, wow can your little girl be any cuter!! YEH for AF!!! I'm sure BFP will be soon to follow. Like the running class and a good idea. I've had injuries ( planter faschilitis sp? And hip issues due to over training and increasing milage too soon. Sorry Zoe is weaning and it makes you sad. I had a massage last night, and massage theripist said she BFed until her girl was 4. My eyes poped out of my head. To each their own, but I looked at DH with a look that said no way in hell!! 


have a good weekend! Anna

p.s. When is evryones due date so we can get a calendar going: near as I can tell this is an approx . . 

vivienne , mid augest
Chris #1, mid to late augest
Austin, late augest
pablo, (me), sept. 3rd
MA, october 13th
sunshine, ??
Skye,??

I think i've forgotten someone and some dates I don't know, help me out. Looks like mid aug to beg of sept are going to be interesting. As for next to pop,my money is on Austin,but not until mid aug.! We want big healthy tripets.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good idea for the list!

HA, no way I would BF until my kid is 4 year! At MOST, 2 years and only at bed time. But as you said, to each their own. My friend's MIL breast fed her youngest until she was 6 years old. Talk about having a hard time letting go!

Hmmmmmm, a massage sounds good right now! And I'm not even pregnant ;-) Yep, have also had the plantar fasciitis and the iliotibial band inflammation from too much training. Sigh... And the meniscal tear with surgical correction. Hey if I can do 5-10k races again I'll be happy with just that!

Have fun camping!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

svetayasofiya said:


> Tried to edit that last bit but my phone wouldn't scroll down. Sorry foe the typos!!!! I really only have one bump, not bumps. :rofl:

LOL I thought you pluralized "bump" to include your growing cleavage :haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:haha: nice one Junebug!!!

Pablo- my due date is August 21st. :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well seems many of you will be due around the time I'm hoping to be pregnant again! Will be an exciting summer on this board!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Pablo, pethadin is from the morphine family I think, it makes you feel very relaxed and spaced out so you don't feel things as much....its the thing they give you here before they would do an epidural....:hugs:

Junebug, hope you heal soon so you can run again.....I ran before pregnancy and can't wait to start again soon. :thumbup:

Sounds like August to October will be exciting here, can't wait to start seeing all the baby pictures. :happydance:

Tilly has slept all day, just woke her up, but she probably won't sleep tonight....oh well, I will have to become nocturnal too for now. :wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy, I can't really see my tummy move yet. I figure it's because I'm plus size and won't see it for another 8wks or so. I feel her move more and more, but today when the baby kicked the nurse I didn't feel it! :haha:

Anna, I'm actually due Oct. 8th. I have to change that. It was MY preferred date to have the baby. :rofl: Based on OUR guesses it was when she was due. Now it'll be interesting because I can go once we stop the 17P injections at 36wks, 37wks when the cerclage is cut OR we "could" make it to 39 weeks which is what I'm shooting for. :winkwink:

Todays appointment went WELL for a change!! :happydance: Peri did the ultrasound herself and found that I'm neither funneling nor have lessening cervical length. :thumbup: The cervix is also closed tight. Praise God! :happydance: 

She wondered about the cardiologist appointment because the notes she got from him were odd. I told her I was NOT happy with him. She ended up telling me that the odds of Downs with that type of VSD was 30% and honestly not something to be too worried about. I told her had I NOT chatted with CJ or my friend here, I would have FREAKED OUT this whole time. 

Before the Peri got in, I was asked if I wanted the genetic labs done for second Trimester and I opted out of it. Basically because she said it didn't diagnose for sure, rather gave %. Wasn't worth the worry to me. If it doesn't tell for sure I'm not interested. I'm also not interested in the Amnio either. We're keeping this little girl no matter what. Performing the Amnio will NOT make things change either way. I told her when I have concrete diagnosis in my hands, I worry about it then. Until then, my focus is to get Amelia to term. 

We looked back on her sonograms and everything came out EXCELLENT with no signs of Downs. I'm not buying this guys determination because he didn't really determine ANYTHING. :wacko: And they wonder why I'm a witch at these places. SOMEONE has to advocate for me and the baby?! It sucks that when a woman over 35 walks in an office, they are given "risks" and told how old they are before anything even starts. It pisses me off! 

At any rate, we heard her little heartbeat, she kicked and we found out that everything is good. By the grace of God bed rest is working. :happydance: I can also go for a ride tomorrow. Woohoo. While we were out today I had a lobster roll and got a mocha latte! :thumbup: 

I'll have weekly appointments to watch everything and in two weeks she's going to check the cervix, stitch and will do another anatomy scan to check further the issue the Dr. spoke of. Hopefully we'll find NO hole in her heart and even if there is, hopefully all the measurements will once again prove she doesn't have Downs. 

Praise God for FINALLY a good report! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So glad all went well MA!!! Definitely encouraging! Just a note of caution though, not all Downs babies have growth changes so while normal measurements are reassuring they definitely don't rule it out: I'm sure she explained that as well but just making sure! One way or another, it's so good that you and Doug have made up your mind and are both comfortable opting out of any further testing since it wouldn't change anything. Interestingly, some of my patients still have the genetic tests done (including amnio) just to be informed and ready for the birth of a child with special needs. You sound like you're much more at peace with things, what a great way to go into the weekend!!! :hugs: and yay for a mocha latté and lobster ANYTHING! 

I just remembered a funny story with a friend who had a cerclage! She had it because she had had LEEP procedure for early cervical cancer when younger, thus rendering her cervix more prone to being incompetent. They took the stitch out when she was 36 weeks and everyone expected her to go into labour there and then. Ironically, she went 2 weeks post date and needed to be induced because the baby was turning out to be HUGE! In the end he was too big (over 10 lbs) and she had a section. We just all thought it was pretty funny since herself and the docs all thought her cervix would be an issue and turned out not to be at all!

Still stuck at work here. Hoping to leave in 15 minutes so off I go!!! Hope everyone has a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CJ,

I think it helps that we worked for ARC. So either way we're educated on quick intervention and I have no plans to put her in a facility. We'll work privately and one on one with her speech, medical issues, etc. to hopefully give her a better chance to mainstream and live as normal a life as she can. I'm not even focused on that though as there has yet to be any proof. We'll deal with anything when it comes. In the meantime, I'm focusing on the positive and that Dr. can "bite me". :winkwink: :thumbup:

Funny story too. I'd love to go to 39wks. I'm not so afraid of having natural with a big baby either. When I was in the hospital getting my pump during Jacksons pregnancy there was a diabetic who had an 11lb baby ((he looked like he came out eating a subway sub)) naturally WITHOUT an epesiotomy. It just goes to show that womens bodies were created to know how to labor no matter what size the baby is. So I'm planning to go for it...unless there's a 13lber in there somewhere. She's tiny now and I was 5lbs 11 oz when I was a baby and Doug was 8lbs. I've "heard" and I'm sure it'll differ being a diabetic...that babies usually weigh between the fathers and mothers infancy weights. Not sure if that's quite accurate though. :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh she did go for it, in labour for over 30 hours, and baby was actually stuck and it ended up being an emergency C-section with baby needing interventions to breath in the end, so not a pleasant experience. But he's doing great now, he's almost twice the size of Zoë even though their b-days are only 27 days apart! Yes, type II DM moms have higher than average (in general) birth weight babies! More so in those with difficult control and I think I remember you saying you have an insulin pump so that should really help with that :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh she did go for it, in labour for over 30 hours, and baby was actually stuck and it ended up being an emergency C-section with baby needing interventions to breath in the end, so not a pleasant experience. But he's doing great now, he's almost twice the size of Zoë even though their b-days are only 27 days apart! Yes, type II DM moms have higher than average (in general) birth weight babies! More so in those with difficult control and I think I remember you saying you have an insulin pump so that should really help with that :thumbup:

One can only hope! They've been way out of range the past couple of weeks and we've tweaked them. Apparently 17P makes the levels go higher in normal pregnancies making them GD and nobody made me aware of that as an already Type II. Add to that the highs from second trimester and you have one frustrated lady on your hands. Just tweaked them again today so hopefully we're getting somewhere. I think it would have been easier for my Endochrinologist to deal with it but he refuses to touch me being high risk and the Peri's don't have the option to download my pump to get the numbers and make it easier. So we manually adjust the rates. Finally think I have them down to my controlled numbers...we'll see how long it lasts though.:thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing what type of delivery I have. It'll be interesting. I have what "I'd LIKE" down, but I refuse to worry about it knowing that it all depends on when, why, what, where, and how it all takes place.

I DO know that I won't have an epidural. I had a taste of it with the spinal last week and I'm not a fan of being unable to feel parts of my body. I don't care if the Epi is slightly less numbing on the body than the spinal. I'm just not a fan of the inability to feel what's going on. I'm an oddball I had my tooth extracted with general and was awake the whole time. I'd rather be awake and feel the pain than numb/not awake and not have any idea what's going on. I wonder if this is a control issue??:wacko::dohh: I've just never liked having the inability to control myself with anesthesia. Makes me a wreck. :haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

I feel the exact same way about the epidural MA. I won't be a hero if the pain is more than I can stand but the thought of not being able to feel or move my legs terrifies me. I'm extremely claustrophobic.


----------



## codegirl

I had a low dose epi with Edward and I could still feel my legs, and the contractions but really helped control the pain. I couldn't walk around but I could still squat to push.

made a world of difference, I really believe that without it, I would not have had the energy to push and would have ended up with a c-section.

I say don't rule anything out, so that if things go a bit "different" than you hoped you aren't crushed. I've seen a lot of women have a hard time dealing with their birth experience because it went sideways on them and they were not open to anything but their birthplan.

IMHO :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

After 12 hours of labour I was begging for the epidural and it was honestly what made me last the next 12 hours! And luckily I had it in place already since I had to be rushed to emergency C-section when they realized I wasn't dilating any further on my own and baby's heart rate started dipping... Had I not had it, there would have been delays in getting her out and we may not have been so lucky. Going into it though I had in mind that I would just see what happened and consider my options based on how things were going. I did end up asking for a dose of morphine, which is the one drug I was dead-set against, but the anesthesiologist was in the OR in another emergency C-section and I was in big time pain so I took a took which luckily held me over until he was free to tend to me. I agree Terri, birth plans are great but one has to keep an open mind since you never know how you'll feel or what will arise :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

I have to say if I have another baby, I would have an epi like codegirls. They don't all numb you totally, but if I could get enough to halve the pain and still feel to push that would be great. :flower:


----------



## codegirl

Lucy - I went from 4 cm to 10 cm during the insertion of the back catheter and pushed Eric out in 3 contractions so didn't even get the epi drug for birth #2 :haha:


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow, that was amazingly fast! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Chris, I'm really clautrophobic too but that was the furthest thing from my mind after 12 hours of labour, 4 of which were with max contractions every 2-3 minutes! From the time I asked for it to the time I got it, there was a 4 hour delay, hence the morphine dose I got...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Codegirl, I CRINGE at the thought of the cathetor going in my back. Oh my goodness I HATED it! I don't know if I'll be able to get past the thought of the spinal to even THINK about having an epi. I still can't handle the idea of it all, but who knows, maybe I won't care by then :shrug:

I do remember I had 23 hours of full on back labor with Jackson before I gave birth to him. They kept asking if I wanted anything including morphine and I said no to it all. I got through it just fine. Of course he was MUCH smaller than hopefully Amelia will be...and Shearer "heads" are HUGE! :haha: Takes after daddy's side! 

I'm glad I didn't have the morphine because Jackson either would have been totally out of it OR he would have passed away and we had a blessed 25 minutes with him before his little lungs gave way. 

Not sure what I'll end up doing. I just know that two weeks ago I didn't like that spinal ONE BIT! Enough to remember it come October, I'm not quite sure. They won't guarantee that epi's won't cause more of you to go numb (smaller amounts) and if I get the same lady I had in the surgery who gave me MORE because she wasn't sure how long it'd take.....there's NO DOUBT she won't touch me with a ten foot poll! :rofl:

I was in recovery for 2 hours! I kept telling them they needn't wait because I planned to walk on outa there. lol Come to find out, I was paralyzed from the waist down. It pissed me off because all I had to do was wiggle my stupid toes before they'd let me go and I couldn't do it for 2 hours!! :rofl: My mind-set is I'd rather feel the pain than no be able to control my functions. I know it sounds SO odd, but I've NEVER liked Anesthesia!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL to each their own. They made 3 attempts before they finally got my back catheter in place and I ended up with a CSF leak and had to have a blood patch done when Zoë was 4 days old and they were about to discharge me (where they take a tube of my blood, stick another needle in my back and insert my own blood in my spinal fluid to seal the leak). I wouldn't hesitate to have it done again despite this MAJOR complication I had! Luckily I won't have a choice as I'll need a C-section no matter what


----------



## MissMuffet08

codegirl said:


> I say don't rule anything out, so that if things go a bit "different" than you hoped you aren't crushed.
> IMHO :)

Here here! I am proof of that! NOTHING about my baby's birth went according to plan! And everything after has not gone to plan so now I am just going with the flow at this point :laugh2:

In terms of Epi vs spinal, since I had an emergency c-section, they gave me a spinal. 4 days prior to my c-section, my husband and I had watched a video of a c-section in Lamaze class (the irony of it all!) and the spinal gave me the heebie geebies, however when it came time for me to have it, the anticipation of it was worse than the actual thing. I didn't really feel it at all. I did however feel some of the pulling and tugging when they were trying to get the baby out. 

Like Junebug for my next baby, I will have to have a c-section again.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh - Chris, I am extremely claustraphobic as well and I had a similar fear, however for me once I was done with the c-section and back in my room, I was starting to get some feeling back - it was extremely slow, but it made my anxiety go away.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, I felt my spinal. It was AWFUL getting that catheter in even though they numbed my back on the right side and put it in what I "thought was the middle or left side. I did NOT like that sucker going in at all!! 

CJ, ((FAINT)) No WAY in Gods green earth would I handle that very well! I get shivers even THINKING about that extra step. Uh uh. If I need that, they may have to give me a sedative to calm my bum down. :haha:

That's the issue for me....the numb feeling an inability to walk on out or even get up during contractions if I want to. I want the tub for the most part, however I'll have to get up to get to the bed or wherever else I'm allowed to birth. 

The other thing I didn't like with Jackson was I wasn't given the option to get out of bed. It was a HORRIBLE position to push just very clinical-like. Not at all comfortable to birth. In all actuality though I think that reason was because I was preterm and it wasn't a normal birth anyways but it did give me hopes that if I DO have a normal delivery that I won't have to stay in that gawd awful bed. lol I'm sure if I could've I would have had a home-birth but given the risks, there's no WAY anyone would touch my case. I don't think a hospital delivery with my peri will be so bad though. She's one of the ones that doesn't mind the Doula. A little bit of balance is the key I think.

"TRYING" to keep an open mind for anything...but I'm NOT a happy camper about said catheter in back after my own spinal two weeks ago, or numbing sensations so I can't move! :lol: Makes me wanna run the other way! :haha: :wacko:

Chris, don't let me scare the heck outa ya. I may have had a totally different experience gathered by all the others who didn't mind it. I'm just not a fan of anesthesia that makes me feel sedated/fluffy/or numbing. I think I must be a Head-case. :haha: :wacko:


----------



## svetayasofiya

I don't think your a head case at all MA lol. Youre feelings are very similar to mine. 
I thank all you girls for sharing your experiences and advice! :thumbup: I'm going to speak to my gyno and see if a 'walking' epidural is an option at my hospital. I think that would be a great compromise for me if I feel I need drug intervention, which I most likely will :haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh and I had my baby shower today! Wow did I get spoiled. I'm such a lucky girl!!!! When I get home I'll post some pics to my journal :cloud9: 

Hope the ultra sound tech didn't make a mistake or we are going to have a very confused lil boy :rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Oh and I had my baby shower today! Wow did I get spoiled. I'm such a lucky girl!!!! When I get home I'll post some pics to my journal :cloud9:
> 
> Hope the ultra sound tech didn't make a mistake or we are going to have a very confused lil boy :rofl:

Oh Chris, I can't WAIT to see everything!:happydance: Must have been SO fun! We're praying the same as it will be quite funny for a boy to have all girl things. We haven't had our shower yet and I'm sure our next anomaly scan in 3 weeks will share that information if it's different.:thumbup:

I purchased 2 dozen cloth diapers today. Can't wait for them to come in the mail. Decided I'd need some on hand and figured if I needed 3 dozen I could buy more, but I wanted to have a few newborn size on hand not knowing how big little Amelia will be. I'll buy the covers next paycheck then closer to third trimester I'll buy the bigger sizes. Took a leap of faith though today and bought them with excitement. 

Also received the refrigerator that's now in our room. It actually has a tiny freezer too so I can put some ice cream in.:happydance:

Also had a great outing with Doug after a couple visits from family and friends. Dr. approved of course though I don't think I'll do that all the time. Took a lot out of me this go around and I think this dose of 17P caused me to have nausea again. I've been pretty sick today.

We went to get flowers and Doug planted some beautiful purple flowers in the stone pots within Jacksons stone at the cemetery. They look SO BEAUTIFUL along with the cute little statue we bought. Very simplistic, but beautiful. I was glad to get out today. :happydance:

As far as talking with your OB, let me know what he or she says about "walking epi" (special doseage or something? ) Maybe it's something a bit less given but I was told at the hospital this go around from the anesthetist that she couldn't guarantee how the epi would affect me and that some women did have full numbing sensation. Not sure if that was a reaction to the med that causes that with certain women or if she just refused to guarantee it but it didn't sit good with me after my experience. I'd LOVE to know if there is a less potent epi that would help but not hinder the ability to walk completely. As you said, if the pain gets too awful I'll probably want something too. Don't suppose there's that magic anesthesia that would fulfill my anxieties. In my head though, I just can't seem to get past the odd sensation and would rather forgo it altogether. What a nutcase. lol What normal person would do that?!:haha: With all these women talking good about the epi though, I must be making mountains out of molehills. Maybe the spinal is much different. :shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

MA, sounds like you had a horrible experience.....hopefully your labour will be so quick you won't need extra pain relief! :hugs:

I asked for an epidural but I was already 10cms, so was too late. My 2nd stage labour was very fast, maybe in a few years I will just go for it again on gas and air. :coffee: 

Codegirl, a few years after giving birth, do you just forget the pain of it? I guess women must or no-one would have another baby lol :shrug:

I learnt some painful lessons this time round, I guess 2nd time would be easier? :blush:

Sveta how lovely you had a baby shower, we don't do that over here.......can't wait to see pics :kiss:

Miss Muffet how is your little one now? Any new pics? :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy1973 said:


> MA, sounds like you had a horrible experience.....hopefully your labour will be so quick you won't need extra pain relief! :hugs:
> 
> I asked for an epidural but I was already 10cms, so was too late. My 2nd stage labour was very fast, maybe in a few years I will just go for it again on gas and air. :coffee:
> 
> Codegirl, a few years after giving birth, do you just forget the pain of it? I guess women must or no-one would have another baby lol :shrug:
> 
> I learnt some painful lessons this time round, I guess 2nd time would be easier? :blush:
> 
> Sveta how lovely you had a baby shower, we don't do that over here.......can't wait to see pics :kiss:
> 
> Miss Muffet how is your little one now? Any new pics? :hugs:


Thank you, it wasn't anything I couldn't get through of course. So in that aspect I know I made it. The anesthetist I had though seemed to run the show with the medical staff. I wonder if that's the norm? They asked her if they could do certain things and she'd tell them yes or no. For instance we had hoped Doug would be able to go in and sit with me since he was an RN for the hospital anyways....She said no. She WAS going to take my glasses until I told her NO WAY! She said I wouldn't need to see what what going on anyways and I told her I'd need to see in general. Take my sight away and I'd panic. She left them on with trepidation but she even gave the Dr. a hard time when the Dr. wanted her to slant the table a bit more. Do you believe she told the Dr. NO twice before she finally gave in? The Dr. thanked her for taking the "chance" :rofl: :dohh:

I'm just wondering if maybe I had a bad anesthetist this go around, though the catheter insertion wasn't my most favorite moment in any situation. Had something happened like what CJ went through I'd be flat on the floor fainted and then quite miffed that it happened at all. :haha:

Well, I didn't get to bed until 4am this morning and ended up taking Zofran to stop the nausea only to be nauseated again right now. It's SO odd how I had it the first two weeks, it tapered off and now I have nausea again from the 17P. Two friends of mine had different experiences. One just the pain, the other had the same side effects as me. She said she was MISERABLE but got through it well and has her sweet daughter to prove it.:thumbup:

Hope your all having a lovely day. My parents are coming over and my brother and sister in law with all my nieces and nephews are coming later tonight 

Wondering if maybe we'll go for a short ride later on to get some ice cream. I don't think I'll be going out the rest of the week though.


----------



## codegirl

Lucy1973 said:


> Codegirl, a few years after giving birth, do you just forget the pain of it? I guess women must or no-one would have another baby lol :shrug:

I had a very tramatic experience the first time (don't like to share too much because I dont' want to scare anyone) so it took me a while to get my head around having another.

But Edward is so wonderful it started outwaying the memories. I won't ever really forget what I went through, and during my transition phase with Eric I paniced and everyone thought it was related to Edward's birth not transition :haha: And now having a good birth experience makes me confident that I could have a third.

Does that make sense? that you won't ever forget, but that the good will outway it.

Try to remember that every birth is a very different journey too.:flower::hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Lucy to honest I'm not thrilled at the prospect of being booted out into a cold night or day with a newborn to find my way across town to another strange bed :cry:


----------



## Vivienne

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/ch...07/New-mothers-shift-hospitals-after-midnight

This was one story I read about but there are heaps more about women having to leave to make room for others


----------



## Vivienne

Afternoon all :flower:
Svet/Chris lucky you on your baby shower and I'm glad the trip to BC was so good. I get the hip pain now and it is hard to get comfy. Sorry your exam didn't go the way of a pass. 

Lucy I loved all the info on your birth, very helpful. I really do not want pethidine as anything in the morphia range knocks me about too much. 

Junebug, Yay for AF. It's weird to say that when we have all for so long bemoaning her arrival when trying to conceive!
Sorry you are having to wean now but it will get better :hugs:

Anna I haven't peed myself yet!!!! But I'm sure it will happen. I have been practicing my kegel exercises since day one so it doesn't but who knows!

And as for BF'ing at 4 and even 6. If my child can run up to me and ask for a snack then they are too old to BF and old enough to open the fridge!

MA, I'm plus sized and felt and saw bubs from 26 weeks so I think you will be surprised. It's hilarious to watch your tummy 'roll' and 'ripple'
And yay for a decent appt and people who listen. 

I wish you were having Amelia down under here as age really isn't too big a deal until after about 41/42 years young. They do keep more of an eye on you but they don't ram the age thing and genetic testing etc down your throat. They advise, ask and listen.

AFM I have had terrible reflux/regurgitation, I sleep sitting up now which is slightly more bearable.

My birth plan is to go as natural as possible but I will be open to reason and have asked that I do be listened too as well so we are all on the same page! I too am not thrilled on the loss of control angle but I am flexible, especially if I'm still labouring after 12-24 hours. At the same time I am keen to move as much as possible and birth crouching or standing, then I'll lie down!!! My midwives are all happy with this plan so yay for that part. Now I just have to make sure I can hang about in the hospital long enough to get a handle on the BF'ing thing! Of course if I tear during the 'ring of fire moment' I may get to stay longer. Oh joy.
I really want the birth my friend has just had. First child, hardly any pain and over in 4 hours from contractions to placenta delivery!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/ch...07/New-mothers-shift-hospitals-after-midnight
> 
> This was one story I read about but there are heaps more about women having to leave to make room for others

That's just mortifying! :nope::dohh::growlmad:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Afternoon all :flower:
> Svet/Chris lucky you on your baby shower and I'm glad the trip to BC was so good. I get the hip pain now and it is hard to get comfy. Sorry your exam didn't go the way of a pass.
> 
> Lucy I loved all the info on your birth, very helpful. I really do not want pethidine as anything in the morphia range knocks me about too much.
> 
> Junebug, Yay for AF. It's weird to say that when we have all for so long bemoaning her arrival when trying to conceive!
> Sorry you are having to wean now but it will get better :hugs:
> 
> Anna I haven't peed myself yet!!!! But I'm sure it will happen. I have been practicing my kegel exercises since day one so it doesn't but who knows!
> 
> And as for BF'ing at 4 and even 6. If my child can run up to me and ask for a snack then they are too old to BF and old enough to open the fridge!
> 
> MA, I'm plus sized and felt and saw bubs from 26 weeks so I think you will be surprised. It's hilarious to watch your tummy 'roll' and 'ripple'
> And yay for a decent appt and people who listen.
> 
> I wish you were having Amelia down under here as age really isn't too big a deal until after about 41/42 years young. They do keep more of an eye on you but they don't ram the age thing and genetic testing etc down your throat. They advise, ask and listen.
> 
> AFM I have had terrible reflux/regurgitation, I sleep sitting up now which is slightly more bearable.
> 
> My birth plan is to go as natural as possible but I will be open to reason and have asked that I do be listened too as well so we are all on the same page! I too am not thrilled on the loss of control angle but I am flexible, especially if I'm still labouring after 12-24 hours. At the same time I am keen to move as much as possible and birth crouching or standing, then I'll lie down!!! My midwives are all happy with this plan so yay for that part. Now I just have to make sure I can hang about in the hospital long enough to get a handle on the BF'ing thing! Of course if I tear during the 'ring of fire moment' I may get to stay longer. Oh joy.
> I really want the birth my friend has just had. First child, hardly any pain and over in 4 hours from contractions to placenta delivery!!!!:happydance:

Doug would LOVE to move there! :happydance: Would be a dream of ours. Fun to meet up too. :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies!

Again, I have a lot of catching up to do... for those of you in the US, I hope you had a great Memorial Day weekend!

Junebug - how exciting that Zoe's calling you "mama" now! What an adorable picture... :cloud9: And thank you for being such a huge fountain of information for us - it's truly appreciated. :flower:

MA - sorry about all you've gone through lately, but it sounds like things are looking up. You're definitely looking at it the right way - just hang in there, friend. In the immortal words of Bob Marley, "Everyting's gonna be allright" :hugs:

Anna - I totally agree with what was said earlier... pour on the syrup!! This is the only time in our lives when we'll be forgiven for a little weight gain - even if there are a few who seem to condemn us for it. You're an active person, you'll have no problem loosing it once the baby comes. Oh, and if there's still a due date list being formed, mine is 9/22.

Chris #1 - Happy you had a good visit with your family, and sorry about the results for exam #2. And by only one question, too! :growlmad: BUT - the upside of that is because you were so close, hopefully taking it the 2nd time won't be so nerve wracking. Good luck to you! And I'm glad you had such a great shower - getting good stuff is always fun. Wish I had people around me to celebrate with. BUT - as long as I have the hubby cheering me on, it's all good. :thumbup: 

Hey, Austin - how was your Friday night date night? Hope you guys had a good time. :) And yay on the working from home! Sounds like you've got a pretty cool boss. 

Viv - congrats on 3rd trimester! You're finally in the home stretch! I read the article you posted the link to - what a horrible situation! Fingers crossed that they'll have it a little more rectified by the time it's your turn.

Lucy, thank you for sharing your birth story - I really believe it benefits us all to hear about all the different experiences out there. :thumbup:

Steph, so glad you and Katelyn are doing well! Hope you're catching up on your sleep and things are getting a little less hectic for you. :flower:

Has anyone heard from Skye? I hope everything's okay in her neck of the woods.

Angela & Terri - hi! :hi: 

AFM, not too much. We had another scan last week, and everything looks good. The hematoma has completely gone away, and the ovarian cyst has shrunk down to almost nothing. OH! And come to find out, they DO have 3D capability where I go - they just never told me! (Dirty rotten you-know-whats!!!) I happened to find out because there was a doctor on site that day they were hoping to hire, and she sat in on my session. They were trying to impress her so they switched over to 3D, and I was able to get a look at our little girl's face! :cloud9: I have my regular monthly appt. with the OB this afternoon - I'll have to ask if I'll get another scan before this is all over. I think there's supposed to be one more in the 3rd trimester, but I really don't know. I hope so!

Have a great day, girls!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi everyone!! Hope all my US gals had a good long weekend & hope my friends abroad are having a great week!!

Chris/Sunshine - Yay for no hematoma! Glad that's all gone! I have heard the 3d scans are cool.. that's awesome you got to see her!

Viv - Good to see you! That hospital business in NZ is tough.... I hope for things to improve before its your turn! 

MA - Hope your weekend was good & you got to have an outing! 

Chris #1 - Sorry about the exam, hon... worst part is the just not being finished... Been there... BUT you will do it, I'm sure! Congrats on the shower!!! Love to see your pictures!!!

Pablo - Eat up, sugah! I am so sorry you hare feeling guilt from your mom... I think I have gotten over the "shock" of the weight gain... I even wore a bathing suit yesterday when we had neighbors over - granted, it had a SKIRT (god forbid...) and the bottoms were XL... but my outlook is, "what the hell...." I figure that I am not drinking, so that frees up all kinds of calories... lol... and of course, remember, YOU GOT A BABY IN THERE!!!! :)

CJ - I second Sunshine's thanks for your input!!! Congrats on AF!

Hi to everyone else (I can't remember very far back these days... )!!!!! 

AFM - Had a bday yesterday - 39! Gawd.... AT least NOT 40 this year... Was good, spent the wknd lazing around and by the pool... Good news on the home front - I figure someone (not me, of course) must have said something to DH about helping, etc... He really stepped it up this wknd... YAY! I was on the verge of a nervous breakdown... I admit to being kinda a clean freak and it was KILLING me to not be able to clean house! We will hope & see how that plays out....

Am really feeling movement now... CHRIS, YOU??? Little buggers get really riled up at night... but its not keeping me up... lol... Kinda fun & DH can now feel it, too! 

Good week to everyone!!!! Stay cool out there!!!
Charmaine


----------



## lynnb

Hi ladies, you may remember from MAs post a while back I got my BFP last month & I'm getting to the stage when I think I might join you.

I had a scan at 6+6 & we got to see lil baby with hb which was good, but as I've been that far before it wasn't as reassuring as I thought it would be. I have my 2nd scan on Monday & I hope after that I will be able to finally relax & really enjoy this pregnancy.

Haven't been lurking much this week so will catch up before next week hopefully but just wanted to stop by & say :hi: to you all.


----------



## sunshine71

Happy birthday, Charmaine! Don't feel bad about 39. Mine's next month, and it IS the big 4-0. *Shudder* But at least my hubby knows how I feel about b-days (I hate them. With a capital H) so he knows better than to plan anything. Bless his heart, he knew enough last year not to even mention it to me. Best b-day present I could ask for. :thumbup:

And yes! I FINALLY feel a little movement! Not all the time, but a least a little every day. We even saw my stomach kind of buck out a little - too cute. :) We USED to watch TV... :dohh: It's true that they startle now, too... We went riding yesterday and stoped at this biker bar that had a big Memorial Day party going. I happened to be standing right behind this chopper (with my back to it) when the guy started it up. I jumped a little, and then she gave me a pretty strong kick to let me know what SHE thought about the whole thing! I was like, "okay, okay - I'll move!" :winkwink:

Can't wait 'til my DH can feel it, too. :)


----------



## sunshine71

Congrats, Lynn, and welcome!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Chris- cute story about the bike and baby!

Congrats Lynn!!!!!!!! :dust: Glad you came here to share with us! A happy and healthy 9 months to you! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Chris #2, Those dirty dogs! :lol: I keep wondering about mine too. They say no..but I keep wondering if they have the capabilities and won't do it unless you have a real emergency. I'm going to ask my favorite girl next week if she has the capabilities if we wanted to pay out of pocket. 3 and 4 D actually help you to find issues with heart too so I may qualify for one because of that reason. Not sure though.

Charmaine, if anyone needs a cleaning service it's you! I still can't believe someone from the church had this cleaning service come. She starts tomorrow and I feel so odd that someone is cleaning my house and I'm in the bed. Feel like a lazy you know what. :haha:

Also the fact that your 39 and Chris is almost 40 along with my mil who got pregnant with her 3rd at 39 gives me so much hope that we may have another child after Amelia. I just turned 37 and I'd like to spend a year alone with her breastfeeding before I start. I'm looking at having another one at 39 or 40. ((hopefully by then I'll have lost the weight from the combination of the two pregnancies, hormones and meds I've been on)).

To me your testimonies that it's possible as many other moms 39 and over. I have HIGH hopes that Amelia won't be our last. :thumbup: Not sure how confident I'd be not knowing there were mothers out there like all of you. I think Dr.'s throw out the age factor and make it seem as though it's RARE when in fact I've seen MANY MANY women over 40 have children. In fact, I'm told we all have more patience at our ages than having them in our twenties when we're just starting out with everything. I hope that's true. :haha: 

Amelia has been moving like CRAZY! I love it too. She's a night owl like her momma. :winkwink: Lately she kicks me in the bladder and I'm finding I have to pee alot more. :wacko: We caught her punching the last scan. Was funny when Doug said THAT'S what you've been feeling. :rofl:

YAY LYNN! Welcome! :hi: :happydance:

I know Skye was mentioned. I've seen her posting in the original thread and she seems to be fine. Maybe just being a bit cautious as Lynn was and posting once in awhile in here. :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, so far behind. We had a rough weekend, have not caught up yet. Hope all moms and bumps are doing great...

It was my last Monday off (my extended mat leave) yesterday so I am adjusting to going back to work full-time for real now. On Sunday we found out my in-laws won't make it to Zoëlle's birthday party on Saturday June 4th because my FIL has new tumours in his hips :cry: He was diagnosed with multiple myeloma in 2007, did radiation and chemo. Then he had a relapse in 2009, more radiation and chemo. Now, it's officially in every bone of his body so he's palliative. We're having a really hard time accepting it :cry: Will probably lay low for a while, I'll pop in in a few days.

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Oh CJ, :hugs: come see us when you can and know that you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CJ, Oh dear. :hugs: Such hard news to take. My heart and prayers go out to you all. I'm sure there are emotions just as high going back to work full time too. That's hard enough on it's own without finding a loved one is sick. Please let us know if there is anything you need. I know I'm in NY but I could send something if there is a need.


----------



## rottpaw

:hugs: CJ! I am so sorry about your FIL. Having just dealt with a loss of a family member to cancer, I totally understand that horrible battle. Hugs and prayers to your family!

I have not had time to read back too far, but saw some commentary around epidurals. MA, I cannot speak to what the spinal may feel like, but I know an epidural block and a spinal block are two different things. With my epi, even after multiple "doses" of the medication as we went along, I never really lost complete feeling. I could still move my feet and legs at all times and never felt much more than a really "tired" feeling in my legs (like they were really heavy, but I could still move them). I did not have any of the other problems that are listed as side effects except that I think it dropped my BP some (a good thing, in my case, becuase I was induced in part for PE). Mine was not specifically called a walking epi, but I could have walked had I needed to. My hospital does not let you out of bed once you get the epi, but I didn't mind. I was so tired I just wanted to rest as much as I could, and then by the time I started to push, things went very quickly. I only pushed for about an hour. My only complaint with the epi was that it did not completely kill my pain. I'd been warned that it only handles "pain," not "pressure." But what I was feeling was definitely both - to the point that when I had to have stitches right after the birth, I needed a local becuase I still had that much sensation. And hwat they call pressure, I call pain!! But otherwise, the epi was GREAT. It did not hurt at all to have it put in and the relief (at that point during labor) was instant and amazing. I highly recommend it!

Viv, I totally understand the hip pain. By the end, I had SPD so bad I could barely hobble! But it gets better once you deliver; it will just take a while for your joints to firm up again after delivery. Mine still aren't quite right LOL!

Okay ladies, off to feed the munchkin, but will try to respond in greater detail soon. Hugs and I miss you guys! Hope all is well with every one and every baby!


----------



## rottpaw

PS Welcome Lynn! Happy birthday Austin! And Sunshine, the 3D's are SO cool! Ethan ended up looking EXACTLY like his 3D, so I will definitely do it again if we are blessed with a second! Glad you enjoyed yours!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sorry about your FIL Junebug. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> :hugs: CJ! I am so sorry about your FIL. Having just dealt with a loss of a family member to cancer, I totally understand that horrible battle. Hugs and prayers to your family!
> 
> I have not had time to read back too far, but saw some commentary around epidurals. MA, I cannot speak to what the spinal may feel like, but I know an epidural block and a spinal block are two different things. With my epi, even after multiple "doses" of the medication as we went along, I never really lost complete feeling. I could still move my feet and legs at all times and never felt much more than a really "tired" feeling in my legs (like they were really heavy, but I could still move them). I did not have any of the other problems that are listed as side effects except that I think it dropped my BP some (a good thing, in my case, becuase I was induced in part for PE). Mine was not specifically called a walking epi, but I could have walked had I needed to. My hospital does not let you out of bed once you get the epi, but I didn't mind. I was so tired I just wanted to rest as much as I could, and then by the time I started to push, things went very quickly. I only pushed for about an hour. My only complaint with the epi was that it did not completely kill my pain. I'd been warned that it only handles "pain," not "pressure." But what I was feeling was definitely both - to the point that when I had to have stitches right after the birth, I needed a local becuase I still had that much sensation. And hwat they call pressure, I call pain!! But otherwise, the epi was GREAT. It did not hurt at all to have it put in and the relief (at that point during labor) was instant and amazing. I highly recommend it!
> 
> Viv, I totally understand the hip pain. By the end, I had SPD so bad I could barely hobble! But it gets better once you deliver; it will just take a while for your joints to firm up again after delivery. Mine still aren't quite right LOL!
> 
> Okay ladies, off to feed the munchkin, but will try to respond in greater detail soon. Hugs and I miss you guys! Hope all is well with every one and every baby!

Now THAT sounds a little more hopeful. I guess I'll ask the Peri on Friday if there is a "walking" epi in case I need it. I think you had back labor like I did with Jackson am I right?? My labor was ALL back labor. I felt the pressure but pushed through it.

As for still feeling some of the pain. I'd actually be okay with it...kinda taking the edge off but not completely. I know, I'm nuts. :haha: If I DO need stitches, which I hope I won't need an episiotomy, I don't mind the "local"...I just don't want to NOT feel, move, etc. 

I would use THAT as a last resort. Now if they actually do it will be another issue. I'm sure they must have it since everyone else can get it.

When is the cutoff for the Epi?

I want to walk around so that is an issue for me. I DO NOT like the comfort of that bed for some reason. It doesn't feel natural for my hips. wondering if thats because I'm tipped. Even the Peri said my cervix is way up and back. Just tipped odd. 

We'll see how it all goes. I know I had full on back labor with Jackson, but I'm not feeling as though Amelia is back there like he was. I feel more front, though she's lower right now and I'm waiting for her to move up some. So I have this feeling the birth will be MUCH different than last time. I have a high tolerance for pain in some cases...I think the reason I was good with the back labor is because I had lower back cramps all the time even before him. So I was able to push through the pain. 

Now with regular labor and the cramping or contraction of the front muscles I may not be so great. My front muscles are crap!:haha: I'm being honest when I say they are weak. I think part of the reason i have IC is because of the week pelvic muscles. I could be having crazy talk here but I KNOW I have week muscles in my lower abdomen. So as I said, the pain may be MORE intense and I may say to heck with it and not care.

It's going to be interesting! :rofl:



Charmaine...I knew I forgot something in my last post!!:wacko:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!:happydance::kiss::flower:​:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yes!! Happy Birthday Charmaine!!! xo


----------



## AustinGurrl

AAAAAWWWWW.... you girls are sweet!!! Thanks bunches!!!!

Insomnia strikes again.... It's 4:22 am and I am wide awake... only to crash around 6, I am sure... ah well...


----------



## sunshine71

Junebug, I'm deeply sorry about your FIL - your family is in my prayers.


----------



## sunshine71

Austin, sorry about the insomnia - I get that all the time. Totally sucks... I'll usually wake up about 1am, then fall asleep on the couch at 5am when I'm SUPPOSED to be getting up and ready for work... :wacko:

I'll tell ya - if I didn't need the $$ I'd have left my job already! Don't think that'd fly with the hubby, though... :nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies, means a lot to know I'll have the support I need as we go through this...

Charmaine, Happy B-day!!!! Another Gemini  Mine is June 7th, I'll be 38 in 6 days!

I've been frantically trying to get ready for Zoë's bday party. Last night I wrapped her gifts. My friend is making a giraffe cake and Nathan will be barbecuing. All I need to do really is buy a fruit and veggie platter, make bean and potato salad and make sure we have juices for the 10 kids, and beer/wine for the 22 adults! Thank heavens our cleaning lady is coming on Monday, I can't imagine how our hard wood floor will look with 10 kids 5 and under running around, eating, puking, etc... :wacko:

Since it is my bday too, my father is coming from 5 hours away, and my sister with my 2 month old nephew and other sister from the other direction 5 hours away too. My mom can't make it, she's just had foot surgery for her bunion. But my family is also crashing at our house for the Saturday night (2 day trip for sisters and nephew) and dad is arriving tomorrow leaving Sunday. Arghhhhhhhhh feeling overwhelmed :dohh:

OK off to work! Will check in later if possible, have a great day ladies :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Boy, I totally get the insomnia! I had it regularly before pregnancy, and it has returned with a vengeance. I think mine is hormonal; my AMH numbers show very low (like almost menopausal) and even though my estrogen level is within normal "range," I do not think it is normal for my body. In many ways I felt so much better (and slept much better) with the elevated estrogen levels of pregnancy. I now have horrible hot flashes again when I awake in the middle of the night and have so much more trouble sleeping. 

Then there is the "forced insomina" of the munchkin waking us :rofl: Lately he's been sleeping like a champ (though I have not; can't get out of the "waking at 2 am" rut) - but last night, out of nowhere, he woke us first at 1:30 (needing to be rocked back to sleep) and then again at 4:30 (needing to be fed) and finally at his usual 6:15, wanting to be up for the day! :dohh: Hubby and I are both completely exhausted today. I was already running a serious sleep deficit (say, oh, about four months' worth LOL!!!) but this is getting ridiculous. I am going to try some melatonin and if that doesn't work I will have to go see a dr for something stronger. Usually I can take half a valium and sleep like a rock, but even that has failed me lately. :nope:

But enough whining on my part. One of the girls on my March mummies thread reported a SIDS loss, and that has just broken my heart for her and reminded me how much I have to be thankful for. Just coming out of our 35+ group, I KNOW how much I have to be thankful for with our precious baby, but her loss just devastated me because SIDS is something I'm so fearful of. I know God is in control, but I also know he allows that to happen sometimes and I am so worried about it. I try not to let my head run away with me, but it scares me so much!

Anyway, wow, didn't mean to write such a downer post! Sorry ladies. I get more emotional when I get tired. 

MA (and anyone else concerned about the epidural effects) - definitely ask about the "walking" epi. I do not know if that is what they gave me, or if my experience was just due to my body's reaction to the drug, but it worked pretty well for me. I am not sure what back labor actually is. My biggest issue was what felt like bowel cramps - like I was about to have a major "stomach upset." :blush: That went on for hours and was just miserable. I think I could have handled back pain but this was more urgent, like a bowel movement urge (the worst ever LOL) and I was almost hysterical with the pain when I realized the epi would not touch that particular pain. 

The GOOD news is, labor doesn't last forever LOL! 

CJ I can also totally get the entertaining exhaustion. We entertained Saturday, Sunday and had planned a get together for Monday, and by Monday morning (after no sleep again) was just in tears at the thought of getting through the day. Those guests ended up canceling on their own, which was best and I was thankful for the break. Between shopping, cooking, and cleaning (and just visiting and being social) I was extra exhausted. Even Ethan slept ALL day Monday - I think he was as tired as mommy LOL! I slept so badly Saturday night that I was up at 4:30 Sunday morning washing dishes!! :dohh:

Anyway, I am off to find some breakfast and try to adjust my attitude LOL. Hugs to all and hope you ladies are having a great week!


----------



## pablo797

afternoon all!!

sorry to have been MIA thee past few days. Weekend was good then getting caught up at work. I have been a little busy. I did take notes so . . .

MA,so glad last scan went so wel!! I know the pain relief must be scary. Don't worry about the big 40. I will turn 40 a little more than a month after the girl is born, it's right around the corner. 

Junebug/ CJ,so sorry about FIL. My mom was diagnosed with breast cancer last fall. She is in remission right now,but it's a difficult thing to deal with. Plus . . . Are you crazy?!! Birthday party and house guests?? That's a lot to take on espically when working full time. I feel for you,good luck, you can do it! 

Svet, so glad the baby shower went well!! Still not sure if I'll have one. Friends have talked about it, but not holding my breath. Al my friends here in town don't have kids and don't aspire to. I do have one friend that has a little girl,but she's more of a goer than a planer of parties. I guess we'll see what happens. What was your favorite present? I know I still owe you a belly picture, it's coming I promise!

Austin, LOL on the drinking calories, I think that way all the time! So good to hear your girls are on the move! Sorry about the insomnia, mine comes in waves. Glad DH has stepped up re: house hold chores. Finally HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

Sunshine, isn't there anyone to throw you a shower? I'll come out and we can throw each other a shower! Glad for the good doc appt! And yes I think they do a scan at end of third trimester. 

codegirl and steph HI!

Vivienne, I like your birth plan, sounds a lot like mine. Minus the quick exit. 

rottpaw, thanks for the epi story. It helps hearing everyones experiences. 

LynnB, wishing you a healthy nine months! Welcome!!

skye, thinking of you and hope all is well. 

AFM, thanks forr all the syrup support. My mother has always been that way, I just have a shorter fuse these days. Plus I FEAR her making comments like that to my daughter! I do not want her to get a complex about her body or her weight. Had doc appt on tuesday and all is good. I've gained 19 lbs so far so take that syrup nazi. Feeling good, but back still bothering me. Finally got a chair to sit on at work so I can take some breaks. Have a good evening all!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

two things I forgot, rottpaw, such sad news about the SIDS episode! My heart just breaks for her! 

lastly,we finally signed up for birthing classes,better late than never. I'll get a tour of the birth rooms too. Very exciting. 

ok now i'm really out . . .


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone! :hi:

Anna, sounds fun that your going through birthing classes and a tour. I'm unsure if I'm going through the birthing classes at the hospital. I didn't really have them in time when I was with Jackson and while I DO want some kind of class, I'm almost thinking I'll use the Doulas training classes. I know most take Lamaze training, but I actually like the Bradley Method. ((here I go again being a pain in the rump with my theories. :haha: ))

Last I checked, we didn't have the Bradley classes around but I think the Doulas teach a combination of birthing techniques that may benefit me more and if she throws in the lamaze, It'll be nice to have on hand. Little bit of everything.

Angela, sorry to hear about the friend from March Mummies. My heart aches for her. All these things to worry about. I don't think we'll ever stop worrying about our kids even when they're here with us. In fact, my friend from another board I've been friends with for about 10 years is at the hospital because her 2 year old was getting ready to go down a slide with daddy and before he cold catch her, fell off the platform 5ft. She was airlifted and had brain surgery. They have her sedated with lines through her head trying to get the pressure off her brain. Dad feels SO guilty and it's affecting him terribly and mom is flying on adrenaline and faith. She says though she wants Kenly healed, there is a possibility Gods plan may be different. Whatever the case she's at peace. 

i just started BAWLING! :cry: There was no security railing on the platform and dad just feels as though had he caught that BEFORE she took that flying leap, his baby wouldn't have had this. 

I'm never taking for granted the gifts we have today. You just never know. :shrug:

AFM: Received a call from a nurse today. She just bummed me the heck out! :haha: Aside from going over EVERY detail I've already been through with the Peri, she called because she was going to be MY personal nurse for questions (I guess its a free service from the insurance company). She told me to drink more fluids to keep preterm labor at bay which I already knew but I let her talk. BUT, she mentioned right after labor even if I get to term, Amelia will be taken directly and have an IV line put in her foot while being monitored for glucose issues.:cry: 

Oh goodness! :cry: Poor kid comes into the world and has to deal with that because of MY stupid body. Just makes me sad because I don't want her to go through any pain, ESPECIALLY Pain that's done because of me. I know it's not my literal fault, just feel like My body lets my kids down in one way shape or form.

She also mentioned there's probably cause to be realistic that I may not get to full term. (My Peri may get pissed she's brought this up not really being familiar with my case).

Not sure if I mentioned it, but since pumping is covered under flex spending, I'm having the Dr. write a script and also a medical necessity note and I'm going to purchase a pump next weekend. I have to have it knowing A) there IS possibility of not making it to term even with the cerclage and meds and B) Amelia will be whisked away for either hours or days and will need breast milk.

Another issue NOT in the plan is that women with PCOS sometimes don't produce milk. I've seen MANY on here who do, but have also seen some that don't. So that has me a bit on edge too, but it's worth a try and if there's nothing there, I'm not going to stress about it.

So already things aren't going as hoped. I'm okay with it, but I'm a planner. :lol: So this means if there's a not so hoped for option, I NEED to prepare for it.

NOW, with that said, I think Angela that your using formula. If I can't breastfeed Amelia, I was thinking I'd add some formula to the registry list to be on the safe side.

Which formula do I go with? Also should I get a variety...some WITH iron, some without? Any help would be appreciated.

Other than that. All is well. I DO feel butt pain now:haha: I seem to be dealing with it just fine though. Side effects are normal. Best just to move on.:thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Wow a lot has gone on in the past few days:

Junebug - Sorry to hear about your FIL. You and your family will be in my prayers

Austin Happy Belated birthday!!!! there are several of us Gemini's. My Birthday is TODAY .

YAY Lynn B- Welcome we look forward to hearing about your pregnancy!

Svet- Glad that your shower went well. Looking forwrd to seeing photos.'

Anna - Good for you for signing up for birthing class. I liked my Lamaze class and I learned a LOT - even though I didnt use hardly any of it.

Rebekah - I totally understand about wanting to blame your body. I have been trying to deal with that for a while. My mom is here helping me for a couple of weeks and keeps giving me pep talks. We can't blame ourselves. This is God's plan - we need to trust that he knows what he is doing. Easier said than done. You can always talk to me if you need support in that area. 

AFM - I have a bit of the baby blues which I think is worse because of lack of sleep. I have been crying on my mom's shoulder almost everyday. I guess that is what mommies are for. 

Katelyn had her 2month check up yesterday. Everything is ok, except for her weight gain. I have to start adding rice cereal to my breastmilk - which means I have to put a hold on actually nursing her until she starts gaining weight at a good rate. She also has a bit a reflux so is on a presciption for that. Poor thing there are times when milk shoots out of her nose and mouth. She looks so scared when it happens it makes me want to cry - another baby blue issue for me. 

I turn 38 today so I am going to get out of the house for a while and celebrate! I think I also have a bit of cabin fever. 

I hope everyone is having a good day. I will check back later. 

Hugs!
Steph


----------



## pablo797

hi all!

Steph, HAPPY BIRHDAY!! There are a lot of Geminis. I hope your day goes really well and you get out of the house. Go for a walk! Baby blues are tough,espically with all that you are dealing with both mentally and physically. We are here too to be a shoulder or an ear,or whatever you need. Try and enjoy the day and know I think you are doing an AMAZING job of being a mommy. 

MA, sorry about the nurse. Can you request a different one? As far as formula goes, there are SO many choices out there. Here's what i've learned: three different packaging types powdered, liquid concentrate, and ready to feed. Differences between these three vary by price and convenience. Then types of formula are milk based, soy based, and hypoallergenic formula. Milk based seems to be the most recommended. Soy based is for infant with milk allergies, but 50% of babie allergic to cow milk will be alergic to soy. But there are down sides to soy,check it out. Lastly hypoallergenic for infants allergic to milk and soy. But there are draw backs to this type too such as bad taste and corn syrup in some. So that's what I know. I found it in the Dr. Sears baby book. If you get a chance I think you would really enjoy this book, it seems very in line with what you want to accomplish through birth and baby hood. 

AFM, woke up last night with bad cramps on just my right side. Anyone else had this. They came and went but didn't get stronger and finally went away. But they were bad enough to freak me out a little. Other than that summer is finally here!!!! Yeh!!!!!!! So happy. Have a good one! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi everyone!!! :wave:
Quick shout-outs:

Steph: HAPPPY BDAY!!!! Hope you have an awesome day!!! I cannot imagine how tough it is to have such a small one... but will likely know the trials & tribulations of the weight gain game. Sounds like you are doing an awesome job!!! Having not been where you are yet, I hope to have a philosophy of doing whatever needs to be done for babies' well-being... which sounds like exactly what you're doing! Be it supplementing with formula, rice, you're doing an awesome job!!!! How long was Katelyn in NICU? I can't remember, sorry! Our goal is to get far enough that no one has to spend more than 6 weeks... [-o&lt;

CJ/June - Good luck with the bday party!!!! How fun!!! Cannot wait for birthday parties to plan!! I love entertaining, so do tell all the stories... Just don't wear yourself out!!! :)

Hope everyone else is having a great Thursday!!! 

AFM - Celebrating another week today!:happydance: 23!!! Getting close... 
We are heading on our last out of town trip this weekend to DH's family in Houston (about 3 hrs by car)... Little worried to travel, but will just take lots of breaks (as I have to potty about every 20 min... lol) and take it easy!! But feeling really good, so staying positive....

We're making the trip for 2 showers... all thrown by DH's family. One for ladies in the morning on Sat & a big couples' shower on Sat night (ie: booze... lol) with more family & DH's friends from way back... Very lucky that he has such a great family support network. I don't really, as no family on my side has volunteered, although my fab girlfriends are doing one in Austin next weekend... 

Anyone have any tips for swollen feet/legs issues? I rest & put 'em up, but I end up with fat cankles by about 10 am.... :wacko: Not exactly the glam "yummy mummy" look I want to have for the shower... oh well... 

Take care everyone!!!! 

PS - thank you again for all your bday wishes!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Birthday Steph!!​
So sorry you have the baby blues!:hugs::kiss: I'm glad though that you have your mom to lean on. That kind of support is so crucial.:thumbup:

Have you been to the bf'ing forum yet? I've found them very helpful even though I'm not quite there yet. I'm sure they too can give you some needed support.

I'm sure she'll get the food she needs and the acid reflux will calm down with the meds. I'm sure it's all so confusing at the same time. I'll have you to talk with by the time I go through it. :winkwink::flower:

Anna, I've had cramps before. I'm not really the one to ask though as I'm not really NORMAL.:wacko::haha: I do know that some women feel braxton hicks contractions or they can be the round ligament pain (though I don't think that's a sign of your symptoms).

Charmaine, I've been told to drink ALOT of water for the swelling. 2 liters or more. Cut down on the salt intake as well. That's been a hard one for me.:wacko:

No news is good news from me.:winkwink::thumbup: I have a regular weekly appointment with the Peri, but nothing with scans. Just to check my sugar levels and make sure I'm feeling okay. I'm sure it will be fine. I'll be waiting to see the following weeks scans though as they will check my length and also they want to see the heart and anatomy before the 8wks to the cardiologist to maybe shed some light on what he saw. I PRAY he didn't see a THING!:winkwink:


----------



## Vivienne

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi ladies, so far behind. We had a rough weekend, have not caught up yet. Hope all moms and bumps are doing great...
> 
> It was my last Monday off (my extended mat leave) yesterday so I am adjusting to going back to work full-time for real now. On Sunday we found out my in-laws won't make it to Zoëlle's birthday party on Saturday June 4th because my FIL has new tumours in his hips :cry: He was diagnosed with multiple myeloma in 2007, did radiation and chemo. Then he had a relapse in 2009, more radiation and chemo. Now, it's officially in every bone of his body so he's palliative. We're having a really hard time accepting it :cry: Will probably lay low for a while, I'll pop in in a few days.
> 
> Hugs to everyone :hugs:

:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Yes!! Happy Birthday Charmaine!!! xo

Ohhh I really need to log on more. Happy birthday incredimom!!


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> afternoon all!!
> 
> sorry to have been MIA thee past few days. Weekend was good then getting caught up at work. I have been a little busy. I did take notes so . . .
> 
> MA,so glad last scan went so wel!! I know the pain relief must be scary. Don't worry about the big 40. I will turn 40 a little more than a month after the girl is born, it's right around the corner.
> 
> Junebug/ CJ,so sorry about FIL. My mom was diagnosed with breast cancer last fall. She is in remission right now,but it's a difficult thing to deal with. Plus . . . Are you crazy?!! Birthday party and house guests?? That's a lot to take on espically when working full time. I feel for you,good luck, you can do it!
> 
> Svet, so glad the baby shower went well!! Still not sure if I'll have one. Friends have talked about it, but not holding my breath. Al my friends here in town don't have kids and don't aspire to. I do have one friend that has a little girl,but she's more of a goer than a planer of parties. I guess we'll see what happens. What was your favorite present? I know I still owe you a belly picture, it's coming I promise!
> 
> Austin, LOL on the drinking calories, I think that way all the time! So good to hear your girls are on the move! Sorry about the insomnia, mine comes in waves. Glad DH has stepped up re: house hold chores. Finally HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Sunshine, isn't there anyone to throw you a shower? I'll come out and we can throw each other a shower! Glad for the good doc appt! And yes I think they do a scan at end of third trimester.
> 
> codegirl and steph HI!
> 
> Vivienne, I like your birth plan, sounds a lot like mine. Minus the quick exit.
> 
> rottpaw, thanks for the epi story. It helps hearing everyones experiences.
> 
> LynnB, wishing you a healthy nine months! Welcome!!
> 
> skye, thinking of you and hope all is well.
> 
> AFM, thanks forr all the syrup support. My mother has always been that way, I just have a shorter fuse these days. Plus I FEAR her making comments like that to my daughter! I do not want her to get a complex about her body or her weight. Had doc appt on tuesday and all is good. I've gained 19 lbs so far so take that syrup nazi. Feeling good, but back still bothering me. Finally got a chair to sit on at work so I can take some breaks. Have a good evening all!! Anna

Buy a bottle of it and drink it in front of her!!!! Hehehehehehe


----------



## Vivienne

Man I need to read more!!!

Anna I get cramps, I used to worry but I was told it was nothing so I just drink some milk or water and they often go away?

Rebekah you cannot catch a break can you! :cry:

HI to everyone else :flower:

AFM, glucose perfect, no GD, bloods great, blood pressure textbook, no swelling. It sounds like a gloat list! If it wasn't for the reflux it would be a good time!

At midwife today, he's measuring 1 week ahead-ish but is transverse still, no hurry to point downward!

Have a lovely weekend all, it's a long weekend here, Queen's birthday, most people will be on holiday but I'm a sucker for punishment and am working right through! :dohh:

PS Junebug, so sorry about your FIL and please don't tire yourself out with the birthday so much that you don't enjoy it!

VVIIEENN


----------



## sunshine71

:hi: Good morning, everyone! 

Junebug, good luck w/Zoe's party tomorrow! Don't stress yourself out too much with the planning, and post a picture!!

Anna - not sure what the cramping was, but most likely it was just another one of the many "pregnancy ailments." It probably wouldn't hurt to call the doctor, though - just to be sure. There must've been something in the air yesterday. I had steady period-type cramping all morning, and called the doc to make sure it was normal. He told me to go directly to Labor & Delivery... :shock: Turns out I have BV. Even though I had no symptoms. Weird... Anyhow, I guess that's what caused the cramping. But the LO's fine and was practically doing summersaults for them, so all looks good. :thumbup: 

And unfortunately, I don't have a soul here to throw me a shower. Well, that's not entirely true - there's my MIL. But she's not currently speaking to us. Of course, that'll change MANY times over the course of the next three months... Sigh... the joys of family... :nope: I put up w/her antics, but I want nothing from her. Just thinking about her raises the old blood pressure... But I do like the idea of us throwing each other a shower! :haha: How's about we meet in the middle. And slightly south. Like Cancun. :thumbup: When are your birthing classes? Are you doing the multiple day thing, or all in one shot? We've signed up for an all dayer - it was the only one we could realistically do with the hubby's schedule. 

Angela, so sorry to hear about the girl on the March Mummies thread - what a heartbreaker. :cry: Like you, SIDS is something I'm terrified of.

Steph - Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you had a great day! And 38's not so bad! Beats 40, anyway... :dohh: Poor Katelyn :( Fingers crossed that the script will do the trick. Hopefully between that and the rice cereal, she'll be chubby & happy and you'll be BFing in no time! 

MA - dear Lord! You're just having quite the time of this whole thing, aren't you? :hugs: to you, my friend!

Austin, Chris #1, LynnB, Skye, Terri - mornin', ladies! :howdy:

Have a great weekend, all! :kiss:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, happy belated bday, same day as Zoë! AND you're exactly 5 days older than me, my turn on Tuesday for turning 38. Zoë had fun with her cupcake and gifts. Now for the big day tomorrow! 

I had really bad baby blues, cried several times per day for almost 3 months. It sucked. I really should have seen someone in retrospect. And Zoë had weight gain issues too, they wanted me to start formula but I said no. I was making a LOT of milk and there was no reason to, period. I hate the formula-pushing the second something "seems" off. Turns out she had major reflux (which I knew, but kept being told "all babies puke"). Finally someone took me seriously, started her on Prevacid, and her weight picked up instantly. She still puked, but less, and stopped crying with feeds because her acid reflux didn't hurt her as much. What a difference. I'm glad I held out and resisted the formula attempts. I just kept it out of the house altogether because I did read somewhere that if you do have some in the house, the second there is an apparent issue, you're much more tempted to stop BF'ing and go over to formula. And it's true. Had it been in the house on my bad days I would have. Now that Katelyn's on meds for her reflux her weight might pick up, fingers crossed!!! 

I had bad swelling in third tri. Like wearing flip flops to work bad swelling :wacko: Nothing helps: decreasing salt (all that did was make my blood pressure go dangerously low), increasing fluids (all that did was make me pee more) or foot elevation (this helped just a tad but not enough to let me wear normal shoes!)... Went away within 2 days of the C-section. Your growing uterus is pressing down on the inferior vena cava (the main vein that brings blood back to heart), which then leads to a back up in the lymphatic system. Only emptying the uterus by birth solves it! Obviously though it can also be a sign of preeclampsia so it's good to have your blood pressure checked and urine dipped for protein just in case. 

Hope the crampings/insomnias and other aches and pains improve :hugs:

MA when is the heart scan?

Gotta run to clinic...


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey ladies - just had to pop in to tell you Lavalux got a :bfp: today! I'm pretty sure she's 14 dpIUI today, and her beta this morning looked perfect. :wohoo:


----------



## sunshine71

That's awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Okay, I've finally read back a bit, so hopefully I can comment a little more intelligently this time than my usual drive bys lately!  On the flip side this may be a long post LOL!

First, happy birthdays all around it seems - *Steph, CJ and Austin! *

*Rebekah *- On the formula question, we started out with the ready-made Similac Advanced. It was the one the hospital used and it is what our ped recommended (until we ran into acid reflux issues; more on that in a moment). We are now feeding Enfamil A/R (acid reflux formula) which has rice cereal "built into" it. *Steph,* if you eventually go on to formula (and hopefully you won't need to), you could ask your doc about it. Ethan has a fair bit of reflux (though he rarely actually spits up, so that's good from a "calories in" perspective). I can tell it's happening because he will "urp" up, choke on it, swallow with a concerned look on his face and then start to cry. And I know just how he feels because GERD runs in our family. I have it alll the time anyway, but *Viv,* as you noted, it gets a LOT worse for some of us during pregnancy. Mine got so bad in 3rd tri that I would literally wake up choking and had to switch to sleeping propped up on a foam wedge made for that purpose. It helped so much I have actually continued to sleep on it. Keep Tums or similar by your bed and carry them with you everywhere! Everyone told me to drink milk, but dairy actually feels good going down then makes heartburn worse, and water only contributes more volume to the problem. So I found the antacids really helped and the Tums are basically just calcium so are safe during pg. On the infant GERD, our dr. said the A/R forumla (being thicker because of the rice cereal) can help food stay down better because gravity holds down thicker milk better than runnier milk lol. So far it seems to be helping. She wrote us a script for Zantac but hubby does not want to start Ethan on any continuous meds this early, so we're holding that in reserve. He is 3 months now, and the dr. said it should improve with age so here's hoping. She said all babies basically have an incompetent esophageal sphincter (the valve that holds the stomach closed) and so it's a very common problem. 

As a totally unrelated side note, I am sitting here next to Ethan's cradle swing and have two things to say about this swing: 1 - best invention EVER, and something we cannot live without right now as he takes ALL his naps in it, and 2 - NEVER allow yourself to run out of batteries for such a device. :dohh: I'm literally sitting here pushing the swing by hand to try to get my child to nap, so don't let this happen to you! :rofl: We are anxiously awaiting Daddy's return from work with batteries before mommy and Ethan go insane LOL! 

*Steph and CJ*, I can relate on the baby blues. I think mine is mostly from the lack of sleep, as I simply do NOT deal well without sleep. And the 3-4 hours a night I've been getting lately is just not getting the job done. I regularly get up (notice I didn't say wake up!) in tears from having been awake for hours before the baby actually cries to get up in the morning. It's definitely the hardest, most exhausting job I have ever done, but well worth it. I know I will feel better once I get some normal rest and get into a good routine where I haev energy to exercise and get out more, etc. 

Viv, Austin and others - on the ankle and foot swelling - I literally had "pitting edema" (where you can press your finger into your skin and make an actual pit) from the knees down for the last tri. It was so bad I could not really walk comfortably, not only because I could not get my shoes on (and it was winter here, so flipflops weren't really an option) but also because my ankles would not bend! I literally started to worry that I would have STRETCH MARKS around my ankles! :rofl: :rofl: And mine took about 3 weeks to go away entirely. I agree with others who've said nothing really helps - putting my feet up made absolutely no difference (even in the hospital, AFTER delivery!) and avoiding salt or drinking more water made no noticeable difference. Everyone who saw me was shocked at the size of my ankles and feet. But happily, there was no lasting damage so I can report that this, too shall pass! 

*Sveta*, congrats on the shower! Aren't they so much fun!? I LOVED mine and we got almost everything we needed, at least for the early days. *Anna and Sunshine and Lynn*, if no one else is able to throw you ladies a shower, maybe we can do something online for you! Just a thought! It's just not the same without a baby shower and I know that for me it was a real bright spot in an otherwise depressing few months with all our family losses. 

*Auntie,* thanks for updating about Lava! I follow her as well and I am SO delighted for her BFP and good beta's! Can't wait for her to join us and for YOU to join us too sweet friend! 

*Skye *honey, are you still lurking? Hope all is still well and you are still feeling good! 

So meanwhile I seriously need to get some video of this whole "mommy operated swing" thing for you guys. You should see EThan's little face cloud up and pout everytime the swing slows down. The motion is too erratic I guess for him to fall asleep like he normally would, but at least he is being patient and quiet. He doesn't eat again for about 45 minutes and I've used up all my entertainment repertoire. Oh dear! 

*Lucy and Terri,* HI!

Well, he's tiring of that routine so I'd better run. HUGS to all and if I missed anyone I am so sorry!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! :hi:

Not much going on here. Appointment was today for regular Peri. I honestly have NO IDEA why I went only to check the heartbeat, make sure the sugars are normal. We waited 4 hours! It's becoming habitual and Doug went into work late again. I was ticked off today and told them I had to leave to get my husband and I lunch and get him to work. We were waiting on new settings for my pump but she can call them in to me. I wasn't waiting over 4 hours. :wacko: 

Aside from that, Amelia kicked the nurse again, she's kicking right now and she was kicking up a storm from 10pm last night until AT LEAST 4am this morning. I started to worry a bit when I was lying down because it feels like she's kicking the doors out. :haha: Apparently it's normal and the stitches are okay!

LOVE feeling her move and kick though. I can't imagine how hard she'll be kicking in the later months.

The nurse said she measured more on 20wks than almost 22wks. She said something about it being inaccurate because of the fluff on my pelvis. I'm assuming she means the puffy pelvic area which seems to be an issue with PCOS. I'm not honestly sure WHY but I think I mentioned here that I believe my pelvic muscles are crap which could be the reasoning behind the IC issues as well as me pee'ing when I sneeze. :shrug: Should I be worried about the measurements? The nurse said the sono's are more accurate, so since my sono's have been excellent, next weeks should prove her measurements inaccurate.

Viv, LOVE that your not GD and your health is excellent. :happydance: It makes such a difference when you have a clean bill of health!

Chris#2 sorry you don't have more support on your end nor a means to a shower. Wish I could share mine with you. My mom is planning one with the church and Dougs family all together. I'm excited yet I'm nervous as my mom has this need to be loved by her own mother who is LITERALLY mentally ill. Every function she's at seems to be centered around her horrifying behavior and she knows she does this to get attention. The only reason she's coming is because of my mother...but if she starts something with my other family members in front of my friends and church family, I'm going to want someone to cart her off back home to spite my mothers need for love from this woman. I'm slightly on edge because of this. Also I feel funny having a gift-giving party centered around me. I LOVE giving gifts...I LOVE hosting parties...just not ones where I am the center. I suppose I should look at it as Amelia is the center and it's NOTHING to do with me. :haha: :winkwink:

Now for the REALLY scary thought. The shower will be Sept. 3rd and I'll be 34 wks. I'm terribly nervous I could go to labor at any time then. HOPEFULLY it won't be until after 36 wks when the stitches are taken out and the 17P has stopped but nobody can guarantee. It just all depends on how my body reacts to everything. The nurse tells me 34 weeks is MUCH safer than in the early 20's. So I'm trying to keep a steady pace of excitement moving past milestones.

Which brings me to this week. SUNDAY is 22wks. Thursday will be the day last pregnancy that I lost my son. It is a week I can't WAIT to pass! This pregnancy seems different so I'm trying to keep my chin up. After passing this milestone, the next will be two weeks later during viability date. :happydance: Looking forward to reaching past 36wks though.

CJ, the next cardiac scan isn't until week 28 in July. :wacko: I'm slightly on edge but because my perinatologist decided to do another anatomy scan with extras on the heart next week at her own sonographers I'm feeling confident we'll see what we can and/or need to see concerning a heart defect if any. It's all in Gods hands! 

Thanks HA for sharing the news! I noticed it before I got in here myself and it's exciting news about the potential bfp's that may be coming to graduates. Can't wait until they ALL get in here though! :happydance: I love to celebrate so need a reason to PARTY! One big fat growing forum of graduates would be a way for me to let loose alittle. :haha: :happydance:

Angela, thanks for sharing the information about the formula. It will help a great deal to know what we need.

Hoped for a note of medical necessity and script for a pump and didn't get one. I'll try next week when I actually see my peri. I'll go over the nurses heads and get it so I can hurry up and buy one. NOT sure though if the nurses are right. They certainly could be. But it doesn't hurt to try buying one early with the insurance. :thumbup:

Well, I'm tired so I'm going back to bed. Had my injection today and just feeling moody and emotional. Too funny honestly! Things could be so much worse. I'm doing alright ladies. :thumbup: Nothing too bad that I couldn't get through. I'm sure other women go through MUCH harder moments than I and my outlook on things since the stitch have been much more upbeat!

Love to you all! :flower: :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah so glad you are feeling a bit more upbeat, side effects and hassle aside. I know you have been through SO much to have this baby but I know that Amelia is going to be perfect and every bit of the struggle and long days will be forgotten!

Someone asked in an earlier post whether you finally forget the pain of labor and I will have to say YES, you definitely do forget. You also forget the day to day misery of pg side effects, swelling, nausea, etc. I remember last summer I was going through 1st tri, and it felt like FOREVER, but here I am and can barely remember that. It's like a hazy memory. I think God lets us forget any unpleasant parts pretty quickly, or we'd never do it again LOL! But it is all so worth it! 

I know it is frustrating to go to the docs for something as quick as a heartbeat check and BP and blood sugar check. Most of my OB and peri appts took a full morning of time off work, but time spent with the actual doc was like 15-20 mins max. Very frustrating but again, all worth it in the end. I always seemed to end up with my doc out for a delivery, so that always added to the wait. 

And I remember it can sometimes feel like these babies are going to kick their way completely out LOL! I went through a phase (and thankfully it did not last long) where he would get in a certain position and I swear he must have been kicking directly into my cervix. The pain would drop me to my knees and it came out of nowhere! Very sharp pain but turned out (like everything else I worried over) to be nothing unusual. And actually, as they head into the 30's weeks, they get too big to move around as much and you will actually notice less kicking and more tumbling and pushing. Lower impact, if that makes sense. 

We are also fighting with our insurance co to cover the breast pump fees. So far they are saying they won't (even though we had a note of medical necessity and a diagnosis) but I'm still hoping. And if not oh well, we would have spent that money on formula had we not spent it on the pump :wacko: 

Okay ladies, I am off to see what I can scramble up for dinner. Then I'm going to take some benadryl and see if I can sleep for a change! LOL!

Happy weekend!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Rebekah so glad you are feeling a bit more upbeat, side effects and hassle aside. I know you have been through SO much to have this baby but I know that Amelia is going to be perfect and every bit of the struggle and long days will be forgotten!
> 
> Someone asked in an earlier post whether you finally forget the pain of labor and I will have to say YES, you definitely do forget. You also forget the day to day misery of pg side effects, swelling, nausea, etc. I remember last summer I was going through 1st tri, and it felt like FOREVER, but here I am and can barely remember that. It's like a hazy memory. I think God lets us forget any unpleasant parts pretty quickly, or we'd never do it again LOL! But it is all so worth it!
> 
> I know it is frustrating to go to the docs for something as quick as a heartbeat check and BP and blood sugar check. Most of my OB and peri appts took a full morning of time off work, but time spent with the actual doc was like 15-20 mins max. Very frustrating but again, all worth it in the end. I always seemed to end up with my doc out for a delivery, so that always added to the wait.
> 
> And I remember it can sometimes feel like these babies are going to kick their way completely out LOL! I went through a phase (and thankfully it did not last long) where he would get in a certain position and I swear he must have been kicking directly into my cervix. The pain would drop me to my knees and it came out of nowhere! Very sharp pain but turned out (like everything else I worried over) to be nothing unusual. And actually, as they head into the 30's weeks, they get too big to move around as much and you will actually notice less kicking and more tumbling and pushing. Lower impact, if that makes sense.
> 
> We are also fighting with our insurance co to cover the breast pump fees. So far they are saying they won't (even though we had a note of medical necessity and a diagnosis) but I'm still hoping. And if not oh well, we would have spent that money on formula had we not spent it on the pump :wacko:
> 
> Okay ladies, I am off to see what I can scramble up for dinner. Then I'm going to take some benadryl and see if I can sleep for a change! LOL!
> 
> Happy weekend!

Was it your insurance company that has the flex account? I'm thinking that the flex account issue is ILLEGAL to deny with the new laws to cover them. Keep the receipt anyways because during tax time you "should" be able to get that back fully!

They try to pull that with me and I'm going to shove the IRS information up they're rears!:growlmad::haha: I've been hearing good things about the Ameda pumps and instead of buying the other brand I think I may splurge for that EVEN IF we have to pay for it ourselves. I want it paid for though.:winkwink::thumbup:

Dr. called me and left a message on my cell bless her heart. We waited the 4 hours and never saw her. Of course it was because there was an emergency and that is understandable BUT, Im not about to stay that long ever again. I told them she can call me to change the sugar ratings. "Technically the nurse practitioner can do it. I'm sure they're capable BUT given the time with the other nurse practitioner my last pregnancy, the ONLY ONE I'll listen to is the Dr. It may be a bit convenient at times, but I'm nobodies guinea pig anymore!:winkwink: Thing is, Since she left the message tonight I now have her private cell number:happydance:

Now I'm not going to stalk her or misuse it but I'm thinking in my head if she's not at the hospital when I give birth and they give me issues I'm calling her DIRECTLY!:haha::thumbup:

Doug just gave me another dose of injections tonight and it's adding to the nausea I already have. I must say the side effects are kinda funny as they vary from one week to another. At least it keeps me on my toes. :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

hi all, 

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. 

CJ and Angela - Thank for the info about reflux and formula. Katelyn is on Zantac...her ped told me that she was taking it previously in the NICU, but since she is having the reflux problem he prescribed it again for a while. So far I ahven't had to give her formula as I have enough breastmilk in the freezer and I am still pumping every 3-4 hours each day. I add the rice cereal to that. I will say she blows out her diapers less frequently,but with more intensity. WOW that rice makes more of a mess and stink! LOL.

As for the baby blues - I do believe it is mainly due to sleep deprivation. I am the same way Angela, I don't do well on little sleep. I don't know what I am going to do when my mom leaves because currently she takes the baby around 7am and I sleep until about 11 (though I get up at 9am to pump). 

Rebekah - that is awesome about your DR appointment and Amelia kicking the nurse...too funny.Glad that she is kicking up a storm... i do miss that actually. And it is ok to be moody and emotional and I couldn't agree more. When I am boo hooing, I think that other women are going through far worse than what I am and I am extremely thankful for what I have. 

Hi HA - Good to hear from you and thanks for the info on Lux

Viv - YAY on not having GD and everything being good with you health wise!

I think Austin you asked how long Katelyn was in the NICU - about 5 1/2 weeks. 

In terms of swelling, I was reading in a pamphlet from Kasier that reducing your salt intake actually doesn't really help much as you need salt during pregnancy. Also, if you are swelling a great deal please please please get your bp checked out and a urine test. I had a lot of swelling and it turned out to be pre eclampsia (which I believe they are now calling pregnancy induced hypertension - PIH). 

Well I am off to bed - baby girl will be hungry in an hour or so and I want to try and get some sleep before we start the feeding (which sometimes takes her an hour to finish a bottle), burping (that can take another 30 minutes), and changing diaper routine...yes it is tiring, but SOOOOO worth it. I could stare at her little face and kiss her plump cheeks all day long (her cheeks are nice and round - now we just need to get the rest of her that way LOL). 

To anyone I may have missed, HI and HUGS. Have a good evening.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I have a minute to pop in as Tilly is having a nap, don't seem to have time to do anything during the day these days....:winkwink:

I had baby blue badly Miss Muffet, for just a little over 2 weeks, just kept bursting into tears all the time for no reason, and feeling huge anxiety about the baby, terrified of SIDS so much I didn't want to sleep, just wanted to watch her all night. Thankfully it has passed, and the hormones are sorting themselves out....feeling more relaxed and a lot less anxious. :flower: You must put another pic of your little one..must be great having her home. :kiss:

Sleep deprivation is very hard, and when OH went back to work last week, and I woke up with the pain of mastitis I was deperate! Things do get better though. :thumbup: Tilly slept 5 hours in one go last night, then up for 90 mins and back to sleep for 3 hours! :happydance: 

MA glad you got the number of someone you trust....sorry you are still getting the sickness, will it go on until the end? :shrug::hugs: I am hoping you will get to enjoy the end of the pregnancy a bit more.....I know you are going through your milestone soon (sorry if you have already, I didn't check b4 writing). :hugs: but yay for passing 22 weeks!:happydance:

Rottpaw, hope everything is ok with you, I didn't believe I would ever forget the labour, but only 3 weeks later it's like a distant memory! :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else pablo, sveta, junebug, sunshine, Skye, and anyone my silly baby brain has forgotten. :blush:

Going to check out a nursery today and hopefully put Tilly's name down. :hugs:

Have a good weekend everyone :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, Forgot to mention at my appointment yesterday they gave me an Albumin specimen container. (basically a pee container that looks like a half gallon jug) I have to start pee'ing in it next thursday morning and keep it on ice. ICK! Apparently that's suppose to see what my albumin count is or something and will help them know when or if I'm dealing with pre-eclampsia. I had no idea it did that, but apparently it detects something in the liver or kidneys? I guess that's a great way to be aware for the next few months. 

Angela. I'm not really sure how long the nausea will last. The progesterone injections can cause some of those symptoms and for some reason the side effects are varying from week to week. I'm assuming they'll stop when the injections stop which will be wk 36.

Your right. I'm heading into that dreaded milestone. Things seem to be okay though with this little one so far. I didn't lose my mucus plug, the BV has been taken care of, I FINALLY have the stitch and I'm on the 17P injection to stop preterm labor. While it isn't guaranteed they'll be 100% effective, studies have shown they work for MANY pregnant women so I'm trying to keep my head up. Sunday (tomorrow starts wk 22) Thursday will be tough as that was the day I actually gave birth with my son last time. Once I get past this week I'll celebrate a bit, then two more weeks I'll celebrate even more, 4 weeks after that, I'll be excited, 6weeks from that I'll start feeling pretty darn EXTATIC, and if I can get past 37 wks WATCH OUT! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning - hope everyone had a good weekend :flower:

Wow - hearing about the baby blues is getting me nervous... I'm already in a permanent state of "bummed" because of how big I've gotten. Hope the whole postpartum thing doesn't do me in! :wacko: At least it's supposed to be only temporary.

Junebug - how'd the party go? Are you still recovering? :)

MA - here's hoping Thursday comes & goes before you know it! Sorry about having to use that weird container contraption. Keeping it in the freezer? Yuck! How often do you have to use it? Just remember to keep it away from the popsicles.. :haha:

AFM... had another little scare on Thursday. I was having period-type cramps all morning, and although there wasn't any blood it felt like it was the first day of a regular cycle. So even though I figured it was nothing (just another pregnancy thing), I called the doc to ease my mind. Instead, they told me to get my butt over to Labor & Delivery. (Who, by the way, were wonderful). Turns out that even though I had absolutely no outward symptoms, I had (have) a bacterial infection. Even the doctor was suprised because everything looked normal when she took the culture. She also said that's what caused the cramping. Who knew? :shrug: So now I'm on flagyl for the rest of the week. I'm so glad I called the doctor - I almost didn't. Guess it goes to show that ANYTIME there's a question - call. 

I hope everyone has a good Monday. At least, as good of a Monday as one can have...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Chris, so glad you went and are getting treated. You're right, whenever a new symptoms arises get it checked out no matter what anyone tells you! It may be nothing, it may be something that needs treatment or it may be the sign of something starting early... 

The party was crazy. I am still recovering, I'm 2 pages behind here :-( There was a thunderstorm and downpour which of course coincided with the party. So all 9 kids under 5 were playing on the main floor. At some point, it was crazy with 16 adults and kids roaming all over the house so I lost my cool and made an announcement to people to PLEASE stay on the main floor and basement level (where the bathroom is). Turns out we have money that disappeared from the office on the third floor. Lovely. Next year we're having the party somewhere else! (i.e. build a teddy bear or something). 

I loved holding my 3 month old nephew, he seems so tiny but Zoë didn't reach is weight until she was over 4.5 months old, crazy! My family left yesterday afternoon, and then Zoë had a 2 hour nap (unheard of, guess she was zonked from her crazy weekend!) and we just vegged in front of the TV for 3 hours, having no energy to clean or do anything. Luckily the cleaning lady comes today :happydance: I did tidy up and wash all the sheets from the guest beds...

This is my first Monday at work since May 2010. Feels WEIRD to be here...

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend, and I'll check in later, :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Sunshine, don't worry too much about the baby blues....it goes away very quickly, within a few weeks, it's just a temporary hormone lifestyle change thing messing up your emotions. :wacko::hugs: Glad you sorted yourself out, you are right, if you aren't sure, call the doc....glad you are ok though. :flower:

Junebug....glad Zoe enjoyed her party, wow 1 already, must be wierd being back at work after all that time! I visited a nursery today, and it felt very wierd, even though Tilly won't be there until she is nearly 7 months old, I don't know how I will cope with the separation :cry:.....I suppose you get used to it. Wish I had a rich hubbie sometimes, and could just give up work for a while and just be with Tilly. :growlmad::shrug:

MA, I am going to start going back to church soon, I have been a very lapsed Catholic for years, but having a baby makes me want to get back in touch with my faith, and I want to bring Tilly up with a faith too......when I go I will be praying hard for your little one.....sounds like things are looking better, slowly time is passing and you are getting closer. Life is a miracle and I am so grateful to God for giving me my own little miracle, when this time last year things were so bleak. :thumbup::flower: I can't wait to see all the little miracles on this thread safely in the world! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a good week. :kiss:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lcuy, it was hard! I went back to work when Zoë turned 7 months, but 4 days per week. My husband is on parental leave until September when he was due to go back to work, but instead he's going to Teacher's College to get his teaching degree! My sister will come live with me (DH will be studying out of town) to be our live-in nanny... We do have a daycare lined up for her "just in case", since for financial and emotional reasons I NEED to work :wacko: I'm not cut out to be a stay-at-home parent, even if I won the lottery I'd still work part-time :haha:


----------



## Lucy1973

Lucky you have your sister to come and be your nanny junebug! My sister has my parents looking after her two kids, but I live way too far, we have no family round here....and I just found out what nursery fees will cost.....so much!!!! At least I can go back 4 days a week....:happydance: I am not that excited about leaving Tilly with people I don't know, I guess I have to do my homework now.....:shrug:

If I won the lottery I would quit work until I went crazy and probably needed to go back. :wacko::flower:


----------



## sunshine71

Holy you-know-what, Junebug - I can't believe someone stole your $$ while being a guest in your house! :growlmad: What's wrong with people?? I had someone do that to me at a party I threw once - it's enough to make you sick. Good idea about the next one being at a different location. And that same thunderstorm hit us, too - quite the doozy, wasn't it? I think there's more coming through this week, too. Ah, well, as long as it's while I'm at work I guess I don't much care.

On a more positive note, that's so great that your sister will be able to stay with you - how awesome is that?? :thumbup:

Lucy, I've been thinking about the whole church thing, too. I've actually been "church shopping" lately. Like you I was raised Catholic. But I've always had a bit of a problem with a lot of the hypocrisies found in many of the organized religions, so I've been trying to find a church that feels "real" to me. If that makes any sense... :shrug: And I truly mean no offense to the various denominations out there, I'm just trying to find the right fit for me. It's funny how having a little one makes you reevaluate things...

Oh, and Junebug - I really admire your love of your career. I wish I'd found something that I enjoyed doing, instead of settling for doing something only because it was what I knew how to do. 

Unfortunately, I haven't found any job openings for a World Travelling Wine Sampler & Jewelry Buyer. I keep lookin', though... :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sunshine71 said:


> Oh, and Junebug - I really admire your love of your career. I wish I'd found something that I enjoyed doing, instead of settling for doing something only because it was what I knew how to do.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't found any job openings for a World Travelling Wine Sampler & Jewelry Buyer. I keep lookin', though... :thumbup:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Awesome!!! I know, I feel very fortunate that I love what I do. I feel like I help people and so thankful to have that opportunity!

Yeah, I know... I've narrowed it down to the 5 year old who knows what money is and whom I caught wandering around the the 3rd floor, and another person... Still pissed about it. DH was focussed on the fact that it might be misplaced, refusing to believe someone took it, but nope, we searched the office inside out.


----------



## pablo797

happy monday morning all!

Sunshine, your experience has spured me to call my doctor. Even though my cramps were last week, I have felt that things smelled funny "down there" for a while, so I've got a call into the doc. (sorry t.m.i) I should have called last week but I fear being "that patient" the one that calls over nothing, but i'm siding with caution and made the call. As for cancun i'm in! Although Mexico without cocktails sounds just plain wrong. Our birthing clases are every tuesday evening for an hour and a half. For like 6 weeks. Should be interesting to watch DH during the classes. LOL!!! 

Austin, yeh week 23! How were the showers? How was the drive to houston? Swelling, I have total kankles by the end of the day. My acupuncturist said eat rice which pulls moisture out of rhe body and two cups of green tea which will act as a diruretic. 

MA, glad things are on the up swing and you sound much more positive. Congrads on week 22, looking foreward to week 24 and beyond! 

Vivienne,so glad all the tests came back good. I have my sugar test in a couple of weeks. 

CJ, thank for the swelling advice. Happy early birthday to you! As for the party . . . Can't believe someone would have the nerve to steel from their host!!! I know it sounds cheesy, but I was at a McDonalds yesterday with a big play yard and I was thinking this is the place for a party, let everyone run wild!! Of ourse it's mcdonals,but maybe something along that line. How's your first monday back?

Happy auntie So good to hear from you! Thanks for the BFP news, I will definitely check it out on the other thread!

Rottpaw, wow acid reflux info! I didn't realize it was that common. I have heard the swings are a life saver and we will register for one. The Batteries are duly noted. 

Steph, so sorry the sleep thing is so hard. I'm like you and need sleep so i'm worried about the stress of not getting any. Hand in there mama. 

Lucy, I wish I could stay home too!! A rich hubby would be nice, but I wouldn't trade my poor one in for anything. Although I wish I didn't have to go back to work until she is in school. The cost of day care here is so high! I think if all works out we will only have to use day care one day a week. Problem is a lot of them have minimums. Like three days a week minimum. So we'll have to work it out. I should already be on a wait list. All the day care centers have up to three month waiting lists. It's crazzy! 

AFM, nothing new to tell ( the doc hasn't called back yet). We played golf all weekend nine holes on sat and nine holes on sunday. Weather was georgeous. I have friends that say they played their best golf while pregnant . . . So NOT my case, but it was fun anyway. 

ok that's everyone I think. . . Skye,hope you're well! Svet, hope you had a good weekend!

xx anna


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Pablo, how are you feeling? 27 weeks already, can still remember your bfp how funny! I had an infection at 38 weeks pregnant, its good to get these things sorted....hope you can sort it out quickly and easily. :hugs: 
I wouldn't change my OH for anything especially not money.....I just know going back to work will be so hard in December! :wacko:

Junebug it's great to have something for a job that you love isn't it? I am a special needs teacher, and I miss my little sweeties even after just 2 months away...:flower: Maybe that will make it easier to go back to work....:thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Lucy, I knew what you meant. There's not a day that goes by that I don't dream of winning the lottery. And I agree going back to work can be espically hard. However, it sounds like you have a very rewarding career if not lucrative (sp?). When i'm President all teachers will get a ten fold raise. I have friends who work in special ed and it takes a very special person to do what you do. I hope that reward will make it easier for you. 

I just went to the bank this afternoon to see a girlfrind I haven't seen in a while and found out she's due early november. I now have two other local friends that are due one in early october and one early nov. Nice to have baby budies. 

have a good one! Anna


----------



## Vivienne

Junebug, I would be livid if that happened to me and to honest I would give everyone who was there the third degree!!! But also I am (as my OH puts it delicately) a bit of terrier and extremely blunt when it comes to people doing wrong either to me or anyone else! It embarrasses him :blush:

AFM, have been prescribed Ranitidine for the reflux and regurgitation (TMI) so I can get a bit of kip at night, as I cannot sleep sitting up and when I slide down the bed I end up choking on acid (sorry tmi again). Bleurgh. :cry:

Also I am cutting back hours at work as I cannot stand for 9 hours a day anymore sadly. :cry: I do have a stool I can sit on but I am constantly having to get up and down off it so it's no good really. My bosses are great about it though and said whatever I can manage. I just feel a bit useless now.

OH and I have discussed going back to work after baby's born. He says I don't need to (money is not an issue for us as he makes a very good living -I am embarrassed to say that when so many people are struggling) but I would like to work at least a half day a week from 2 months on just to have adult time, if you know what I mean? Selfish I know when I am the one that pushed for us to try for a baby. :cry:

Sorry, feeling sorry for myself moment over, :blush:.

Much love to all. :flower:

PS Anna, how are you sleeping at the moment, do you get reflux? Oh and what did doctor say about 'down there'?


----------



## sunshine71

*Happy Birthday, Junebug!!!* :cake:

Pablo - I'm glad you called the doctor. I'm the same way with calling - I dont' want to be "that patient" either. I even apologized to them when I first called! But I guess if we don't call them every other day, we're okay.

To everyone else - good morning!


----------



## pablo797

mornin' all!

vivienne, I am feeling fine, no reflux, cross your fingers I escape it. I am sorry it has been so hard for you. I hope the meds will help. As for work I know what you mean. I have a chair,but I try an get up to great everyone so I think i'm more up and down than just plain standing. However the chair does help to take breaks. I plan on cutting my hours back in the next month or so to maybe 32 hrs a week. I need to keep working as long as possible, but we'll see. Finally, please don't feel guilty for being able to stay home! Am I jealous? Yes, but so happy you can do that for your baby. Our silver linning is that I will be making the $,,so DH is daddy day care which is the next best thing. 

Steph, and vivienne, thanks for asking doctor finally returned my call and is seeing me this afternoon. I feel a bit silly, but I guess better safe than sorry. I'm also going to ask for some guide lines re: when to be worried and call and when it's ok to just ride it out. 

AFM, nothin to report. Started my day with nice long walk with my fur baby. The rivers are ragging here as we went from a record snow fall to summer in one week. So the hound got to swim lots and I got a good walk in. Favorite way to start the day. Hope you all are having a good day!! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUNEBUG!!!!!!!! I hope you are having a fantastic day!!!!!

Viv - I agree with Anna! Do not feel guilty because you don't have to work! Shoot I wish I were in that position. That is great! I am like Anna - I am working and my DH will probably stay home with the baby for a while. 

Anna/Chris 2- What my Ob told me was if you think it is important enough to call about, just GO IN! She said that when you talk to people on the phone it is a crap shoot that they will really understand what is going on. That is one of the reasons I went to Labor and Delivery 2 days before I had Katelyn. Instead of calling I just went in and glad i did!

AFM - Today is the last day my mom will be in town for a while. She leaves tomorrow morning. I am very bummed. 2 1/2weeks went by very quickly. I am trying not to be depressed about it. The only positive thing about her leaving is that my and DH will start Weight Watchers tomorrow. I think he gained just as much as I did! LOL

Morning/Afternoon to everyone else. I hope that any DR appointments are going well and that everything is good!

Best!,
Steph


----------



## AustinGurrl

Morning, Everyone!!! 

Lots to catch up on....

First, congrats to Lava from the other board for her BFP! Hope we will see her here soon!

Junebug - Happy Belated Bday!!! Hope it was a good one... On the other note, WTH???? Someone STOLE $$$ at your baby's birthday party???? Un-freakin-believable.... Sorry and I hope that doesn't completely spoil your memories of the day!!!

Anna - Hope you are well & dr appt gave you some peace of mind. Good for you for deciding to call & make appt! I am the same way, don't want to "bother" folks... a mind set that we HAVE to get past for a while, right? Sounds like you and the fur baby had a great time!!!! We have a lab/swimmer, too.... Nothing like the pure, unadulterated joy of watching a pup jump in the water, is there? :))

Steph - Good luck on your own!! I am sure it must be hard to see your mom go & sure it is hard for her, too! Deep breaths... you will do great!!!

Viv - Sorry the reflux is so bad!!! I have heartburn & the lovely little gas/acid bubble that follows all my many burps, but not true reflux... luckily. Yay for a stool! Don't know about everyone else, but the sheer extra weight I'm carrying makes my feet hurt with as little as walking from the parking lot into the grocery store now! Much less standing all day... ouch!!!

Sunshine - If you need a partner in the world-traveling, wine sampler / shopper business, let me know!!! I'd have a Top-Knotch Resume!!!! LOL! 


MA - Prayers & BIG HUG for you this week, my friend!!

Svet, Skye, Lucy, Codegirl, and everybody else I can't remember at this moment - :hi:

AFM - Was a BIG weekend... Two baby shower from DG's family & friends on Saturday... was SO AWESOME!! Everyone is so supportive & so generous... Crazy to unwrap THREE of everything... and people got the cutest stuff!!! All sorts of little dresses, onesies, got TWO of our carseats, FOUR playpens, THREE swings, THREE bouncers... but my favorite presents were three absolutely LOVELY pink afghans (baby size) all crocheted by DH's only living grandmother... :cloud9: Priceless gifts for these little girls!!!

One shower left to go this weekend... I am a very lucky and blessed girl... :cloud9: 

Had one scary day this week - OB has told me to expect contractions... I am measuring at 37 weeks this week... Not to worry, except if they are painful OR have 4-5 at reg intervals in a one hour period. Problem is... I have tightening ALL the time!!! So Monday afternoon/night, the tightening just didn't go away... ALMOST went to ER & prob should have... SO SCARY!!! Week 24 is a HUGE milestone, but still waaaaaay too early for these babies to come!

One cool thing... next week I am having some kind of test, where they can test somethng in your cervix which may tell if you are likely to deliver in the next 2 weeks... positive result is not really determinative, but a negative result is pretty accurate. PRAYERS FOR NEG RESULTS!!!! And can have the test every 2 weeks after week 24.... 

Sorry for the novel, girls... I am needing to go back and catch up on a few pages here and on the old board where I still go to stalk and hope for more ladies to join us here!!! Hope the week is going well!!! 

Hugs!
Charmaine


----------



## AustinGurrl

Quick question related to my "tightening"/contractions issue mentioned above:

Only thing I can possibly think of that I ate differently that day (thinking maybe a lot of gas????) is watermelon.... And I ate a LOT of it that day...

Any thoughts, girls???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, you'll do great! I know what you mean though when my mom left I cried. She was with me for the first 2 weeks. And while DH was extremely helpful, my mom was the one to take her from 6AM to 9AM so DH and I could get a bit of sleep...

Steph/Anna, I'm so glad others are in the same boat as myself! It's rare to find other couples where the mother needs to work (earning more bottom line) and the father is the stay at home parent. I'm usually the odd-woman-out here and have no one to sympathize with me! It's so sweet to see small babies being cared for by their fathers, I really love watching DH in action :cloud9:

Anna, how did your apt go yesterday? Hope you got some answers!

Viv I started slowing down at work too at 30 weeks! I still worked the same amount of hours but just saw less patients and sat a lot more! I had bad reflux too, was taking 150mg ranitidine at bed time PLUS propping my upper body up with 3 pillows to get some relief :wacko: Hope the ranitidine helps!

Austin/MA/Svet/Rottpaw/Code/Chris/Lucy :hugs:

AFM, had a nice BDay  Sushi with my little family (Zoë LOVES edemame!), and then a nice quiet evening with DH playing New Super Mario Bros on Wii with wine  DH gave me a gorgeous silver charm bracelet with a pendant enscribed with Zoë's full name, Zoëlle Sarah Danica, and another pendant with her birthstone. He says he'll get one of each again for baby #2. OH and last night we discussed something that I've been thinking about for a while... I've been feeling that my family won't feel complete after baby #2, that I "need" to meet our baby #3 too... Turns out he feels the same way, but was afraid to bring it up since I was adamant for 5 months after Zoë's birth that I was DONE. I promised him I'll go on anti-depressants right after or even during the next pregnancy, since I was NOT in a good place for almost 6 months (REALLY bad for 3 and slowly recovering for 3). Obviously if we have twins the next time around, we'll be done ;-) But I'm so relieved to have that off my chest!!!

OK off to see my first patient, will check in later!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Austin we posted at the same time!!!

RE: foods that cause labour/contractions/tightening. The jury is still out on most, to me it appears a lot is just old wives's tales. I'm sure there is someone out there who will swear that watermelon triggered her labour. I'm a bit suspicious of all these claims, essentially the uterus will start contracting when it is going to start contracting, regardless of what one ate! 

That being said, tightening of the uterus is common, even for singleton pregnancies. I guess it would start earlier when carrying triplets. But I did have some Braxton-Hicks starting at 26 weeks when my uterus just went rock hard and it actually made me stop dead in my tracks. I say, go in and get checked out, no matter how benign they may seem! It's definitely worth it for the peace of mind and if something is happening, at least you'll already be at the hospital!

Sounds like you got spoiled indeed, lucky girl! The best gifts to me are the ones that are hand-made, what a gorgeous treasure your DH's grandmother gave you :cloud9: Of course car seats, bouncy chairs and playpens are VERY useful too ;-) So glad you had a blast!!!


----------



## sunshine71

Okay, Austin - just as soon as our kids are out of diapers, off we go! The tough part will be getting the hubbies to warm up to the idea... :haha:

Did you ever call your doctor about the tightening thing? If you did (or do), keep us posted on what s/he said. That IS cool about that test you're having done next week. It should really help put your mind at ease. And/or prepare you for the big day! (Just not yet!!) It's funny you mentioned that test - I just read about it for the first time a few days ago. The article didn't go into detail, it just said that it existed. Is it a new test, or has it been around for a while?

So happy for you that you had such great showers! And I know what you mean about the baby afghan - a VERY precious gift. I had a very special aunt (a second mom, really) in my life that passed away a few years ago. She was always knitting, and I've since found out she knitted a baby afghan years ago that my mother was hanging on to. It will now have a proud position in the nursery. 

Junebug, so you're going for three, huh? How awesome that hubby was thinking the same thing! I think if I said that to MY hubby, he'd run away screaming. Good thing I'm more of a "One and Done" girl. :)

MA - hang on, girlfriend - the week's almost over!

Anna, Chris #1, Angela, Terri, Viv, Steph... Good morning!

Happy Hump Day, all!


----------



## lynnb

AustinGurrl said:


> Quick question related to my "tightening"/contractions issue mentioned above:
> 
> Only thing I can possibly think of that I ate differently that day (thinking maybe a lot of gas????) is watermelon.... And I ate a LOT of it that day...
> 
> Any thoughts, girls???

Watermelon contains a lot of fructose & if you can't digest it all it turns into gas & makes you bloated. There are quite a few fruits that can cause the same reaction.


----------



## codegirl

Morning ladies!! Gotta run but wanted to say :hi:


PS. CJ - I want three as well :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

AAAAAAHHHHHH Terri you have me all excited now!!! When would you be planning #3?


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies, you make me laugh!

sunshine, I too am well qualified to travel, drink and shop, just say the word and I'll leave the exciting world of T shirt sales behind. Also I think we're a one and done couple too. It took us so long to get just the one, I would be ancient by number two or three. 

Austin, I agree and think getting the tightening cheked out is important. Beter to be safe than sorry. I can just imagine the weight you're carrying! I am barely managing one, could not even think of three. Fingers crossed for negative test results next week. I too have been having plain tightening but it dosen't hurt, just feels weird. Watermellon, ate way too much a week ago and holy moley did it clean me out, also had pretty good gas cramps. Sorry TMI. Lastly,love the afghans! such a sweet gift! So glad you got so hooked up! That's awesome. 

Steph, LOL on DH gaining weight. I am sorry your mom is leaving, but I know you'll be great too! If not a little tired. 

Junebug, go girl, three babies! Thanks for the working mom support. It's hard. Did you have any guilt? The dr.sears book makes it sound like you're horrible if you have to go back to work. 

Lynnb and codegirl, hi!!

AFM, thanks for all the inqueries. Turns out yes, I had contractions last week and should have gotten my butt to the ER. However, she checked my cervix and all is well. She also tested me for BV and lo and behold, positive. Don't know for sure if one caused the other, but i'm on meds for the BV and she said if the cramps happened again to get thy self to the emergency room so they can monitor me. She said always to error on the side of caution. So point taken. I've been working long hours, so may try and chill a little. Take more breaks. Problem is there's just so much to do. Good news is that I have someone coming in today to help for a few hours. You should have seen DH's face last night when I told him I had contractions last week. I think he thought we were going to have the baby right away. He asked if we were going to have a premie. I said I hope not but we still have three more months to go. . . Who can say. Planning on taking the girl all the way to 40 weeks. 

that's all I got to say. Have a good hump day! Anna


----------



## pablo797

p.s. MA, where are you? I always worry when you haven't posted in a while.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

pablo797 said:


> p.s. MA, where are you? I always worry when you haven't posted in a while.

Agree!!!

Holy BV going around isn't it? I guess I should have gotten checked out too for it when I had my symptoms, but all ended up fine. Duly noted for next time though! Yep I agree, ALWAYS err on the side of caution!

I did feel guilty at first Anna TBH. However, I thrive when I have a lot on the go, and happy me equals happy mommy thus happy baby :winkwink: I didn't read enough of Dr. Sears to get to the part where he makes working moms feel guilty but I can see that with what I've read of the book. Staying at home with babies and kids is NOT everyone's cup of tea, and it surely doesn't make one a bad mother if one choses to work! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

PS: I'm hoping to be all done with 3 babies by the time I'm 40... Which would mean I have 2 years exactly... Guess I might be 41, unless we have twins the next time around!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> AFM, thanks for all the inqueries. Turns out yes, I had contractions last week and should have gotten my butt to the ER. However, she checked my cervix and all is well. She also tested me for BV and lo and behold, positive. Don't know for sure if one caused the other, but i'm on meds for the BV and she said if the cramps happened again to get thy self to the emergency room so they can monitor me. She said always to error on the side of caution. So point taken. I've been working long hours, so may try and chill a little. Take more breaks. Problem is there's just so much to do. Good news is that I have someone coming in today to help for a few hours. You should have seen DH's face last night when I told him I had contractions last week. I think he thought we were going to have the baby right away. He asked if we were going to have a premie. I said I hope not but we still have three more months to go. . . Who can say. Planning on taking the girl all the way to 40 weeks.
> 
> that's all I got to say. Have a good hump day! Anna


Hi ladies. I'm here. Just kinda quiet this week and waiting for the scan on friday which I'm hopeful will turn out just fine. Amelia is pretty active the past several days and she LOVES to kick me in the bladder. Last night I kinda freaked out because she kicked SO hard in the bladder I started worrying the stitch wasn't working and wondered if she'd just drop out as I was pee'ing. Obviously it didn't happen and I'm told the stitch holds her in. Just the feeling has me on edge as with Jackson he was low as well and felt as though he was kicking through my vagina.


As for BV....I can answer that one. BV causes contractions and "can" cause preterm labor if your cervix were to open. It's a good thing when you have contractions to ALWAYS get checked because BV isn't anything to mess with. Luckily all is well and your cervix is closed. BV and UTI's have been known to start preterm labor so the sooner you get them treated the better. Glad you got the bv taken care of. are you on flagyl?


Other than that, I haven't got too much to say. Just trying to stay low this week and pray through the anxiety. Seems like everything is going well. Fridays scan is by the Dr.'s sonographer and they're going to try to see how close they can get to the heart to see if in fact there is a Ventricular Septal Defect for sure or not. Would be nice if we could get some closer and mark that off the list. They'll also do an invasive measurement to check for Downs but honestly the only way to tell is with amniocentesis and I'm not going to risk it when we'll keep her anyways.:winkwink:

That's all from me. Praying your all having a good week! :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA, I can't imagine how difficult this week must be for you :hugs: Almost 23 weeks :happydance: Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anyone know when baby's are supposed to move upward? Miss Amelia has me on edge kicking so low. I'm plus size so I know she may not move upward for awhile, but I can't wait until she moves up some.


----------



## codegirl

CJ - I would like to start trying next September, one month after my 40th birthday :thumbup: Now to talk DH into it, he's a bit hesitant after the horrible pregnancy I had with Eric.


----------



## Vivienne

Glad to hear from you Rebekah.

Oh Anna sorry about the contractions and BV-boo.

Thankfully Junebug the Ranitidine seems to be doing some good. I don't have to prop myself up as much. Sounds like you really have a plan re:babies. I'm just gonna see how this one goes and maybe just maybe there might be ONE more!

AFM, two of my girlfriends have just told me they are throwing me a shower and I don't have to do much just be there. I am overwhelmed by this as I really don't have many female friends, mostly male friends, I felt like crying, the first time in this pregnancy.

Love to all :flower:

Off to watch Bones


----------



## sunshine71

Just popping in to say good morning to everyone! :hi:

MA - babies move up? Shows ya what I know. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Anna, if they have you on flagyl (or the generic one), a word of caution - they did NOT sit well with me. Normally meds don't bother me, but this one did a little. And the doc recommended I take a higher dose of pro-biotics than I usually do while on them, too. To ward off a yeast infection, I would assume. 

Who knew pregnancy could be such fun? I've turned into a big, fat petri dish... :haha: :dohh:

I hope everyone has a good day :kiss:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Arrrggh! Just typed a long post & LOST IT... grrrrr...

IN short, I hope you all have a great day! 

Re: The tightening/BH contractions - My peri told me yesterday that they can be caused by a multitude of things: empy bladder, full bladder, lots of movement by babies, dehydration and on and on.... His recommendations for when to worry are when they literally stop you in your tracks and say, "wow"... THEN you absolutely need to call. It is so difficult to know what to do & scary!
Anna - what did yours feel like? 

AFM - Taking a quick moment to celebrate this milestone... WEEK 24!!! Yay! Doc says with the way things look we should be pretty good for the next 4 weeks... and then all bets are off. Yikes!! I am not ready for these babies to come in a month and neither will they be ready!! No, no, no! So I have just decided that isn't going to happen. 

BIG HUGS & Happy Thursday!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

sunshine71 said:


> Just popping in to say good morning to everyone! :hi:
> 
> MA - babies move up? Shows ya what I know. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Anna, if they have you on flagyl (or the generic one), a word of caution - they did NOT sit well with me. Normally meds don't bother me, but this one did a little. And the doc recommended I take a higher dose of pro-biotics than I usually do while on them, too. To ward off a yeast infection, I would assume.
> 
> Who knew pregnancy could be such fun? I've turned into a big, fat petri dish... :haha: :dohh:
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day :kiss:

Sunshine - I'm with you.... I thought everyone is always talking about babies "dropping".... Location & space are at a premium in my tummy, so nobody is really going anywhere, I guess... Poor little cramped buggers!!! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA when I first started feeling Zoë, it was always "downwards" and very uncomfortable too! Then I think as they get bigger they can turn and I started feeling her more upwards since she turned with head down. Started getting consistantly kicked in the ribs instead of the bladder, which is also uncomfortable! 

Viv so glad the ranitidine is helping! And yay for baby showers!!!

Terri, so September 2012? Hmmmm might be on track for baby #3 shortly after you then, I don't want to wait as long as we did this time because of DHs schooling... 
 
Charmaine, YAY on 24 weeks, that is huge!!! You're doing great!!!

Chris, :rofl: big, fat petri dish :rofl:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Vivienne, so happy for the baby shower, that's so nice!!! Also, I love the show Bones! It's the science geek in me, I have always loved forensics. Hope you are well and enjoy the shower!

Sunshine, big fat petri dish is right, and I also didn't know babies moved up. I thought they always moved down? As for BV, they have me taking Clindamycin. Don't know if that's a generic or it's own separate thing. So far no side effects, feel pretty normal. 

CJ, love the baby time line! Would you want twins? Thanks for the pep talk re:work. Yes the sears book, chapter on working moms is AWFUL! Pretty much says unless you're a single mother with no other options, you should stay home. What about those of us with bills to pay!!?? Anyway, I am excited to see DH in action I think he will be great. 

Codegirl, you go girl! Good luck convincing DH. That would be a hard sell in our house as well. 

Austin, my cramps were pretty bad and I have a high pain tolerance. They woke me up out of a deep sleep and I was breathing through them. I was on the verge of going to the hospital which says a lot for me as I NEVER go to the hospital. They also went down my legs like period cramps can do, but they were only one one side. Anyway now I know and next time (hopefully there won't be a next time) I will go to the ER. Yeh!!! for week 24!! I agree, let's keep those babies in there for as long as possible. You're doing so well so far. Are you still working? I know originally you said you hoped to work until about now. 

MA, glad all is well. Good luck on the scan tomorrow. I hope all is well with little Amelia. 23 weeks is great!! Enjoy that you are doing so well. My girl feels like she is sitting low also, on this morning's hike I was holding my belly off my bladder for a while! Hope you're not too uncomfortable. 

AFM, feeling good. Got to go for a long hike with girlfriends this AM and hounds. Four women 5 dogs. It was a pack but so much fun and the trials are finally drying out from all the snow. I feel really good when I can get out and get some fresh air in the morning. I do feel a little more tired during the day and by 6 I'm beat, but it's worth it!

Have a great Thursday! It was going to snow today, but looks like we may be in the clear. Seriously??!! It's mid June! Austin, I have a lot of folks coming into the store from Texas as it is so hot in your neck of the woods.

Peace out! Anna


----------



## codegirl

And today is all about toddler poop so do I really want to do this again???? :haha:

Seriously, I love my kids and most days dream of staying home with them but on days like this with exploding messes I dream about going to work where I can dress up and I don't wipe any bums :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Terri! I hope your day improves! Is E sick? Poor little guy :hugs: We'll have a lot of training to do with my little sister, she's never cared for toddlers before, just really young babies. Hope she doesn't get scared off! She'll be moving here at the end of July and overlapping with Nathan a good 3 weeks before she, Zoë and I leave for Switzerland...

No I don't think babies move up, I think it's all because of the changing positions within the uterus as they grow. They start off lying sideways with occasional downward kicks and punches, then eventually move to head down with bums up and legs to the side. I still remember those rib kicks like it was yesterday!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Oh Oh I forgot to post about this! Really excited!!! It seems my CM is becoming more of a reliable tool for me to predict ovulation! Sorry if TMI but I never had the CM changes associated with ovulation prior to having a baby. Well now, I'm having those changes and I should be ovulating in 1-2 days, so it may be easier to TTC than I thought!!! We'll be officially starting in August, which seems still so far away :cry: I want to be pregnant NOW!!!


----------



## pablo797

CJ, yeh for CM!!!! Never thougt i'd say that before our TTC journey. Why are you waiting until augest again? Travel? Happy for you!


----------



## pablo797

Codegirl, sorry for the poopy day! Tomorrow things will be better. Good luck!


----------



## sunshine71

Yay for week 24, Austin!!! :happydance: And the doctor said you should be set for the next four as well - that has GOT to be a relief! It sounds like you're in the perfect mindset for it all, too. :thumbup:

Junebug - woo-HOO for CM! Like Anna, I never thought I'd say THAT...  Where in Switzerland are you going? I was in Zurich & Lucerne many, many moons ago (LOVED Lucerne). I'm envious!

Terri - exploding Toddler poop?? You poor dear! (Even if it IS pretty funny...) :rofl: Until it happens to ME, of course. :haha:

Hang in there, everyone - we're almost to Friday! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I know, I always thought the whole CM monitoring kinda gross, until now when I've figured it out and that it works!

Trying to time next baby's arrival with DH being done teacher's college, which is April 2012... He will be 4 hours away for those 8 months, and even if my sister is with me, I don't want to be a single parent to a toddler and newborn. If we have a surprise before then, we'll deal with it. Part of me is sooooo tempted to say screw it and start NOW!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Chris, we'll just be in Geneva for my conference. My friends are currently living in Basel and will come to Geneva to hang out with us for the 4 days before the start of the conference. Travelling with a 15 month old internationally may be very interesting...


----------



## sunshine71

I can imagine it will be, Junebug... :) But totally worth it!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon ladies,

Rebekah - please keep us posted on how tomorrow's scan goes. I will be praying, but I am sure everything will be fine 

Junebug - i always wanted two kids. At the moment, my hubby (who was in agreement) is now saying lets wait and see - I think because he is tired as well hee hee. I would like to get pregnant again at 39 and have my 2nd child by 40. We will see if it works out that way though. In the recent years, I have learned that I can plan all I want to, but life has a way of happening and my planning goes out the door. 

Austin - Congrats on week 24! I am sure that your little ones will stay put for a while. However if they are preemie please don't hesitate to ask me a bunch of questions .

Vivienne - that is wonderful news about your baby shower. I am glad that your friends are able to do that for you. If you have more male friends - make it a coed shower. 

Anna - sorry about your contractions and the BV. 

Chris 1, Chris 2, Angela, Code, Lynn, Lucy - HI and HUGE HUGS!!!! If I left anyone out sorry about that!

AFM - Nothing really new to report. Katelyn had another eye exam, but her retinas are still to immature so we have to go back in anouther 3 weeks. Tomorrow she has a follow-up Dr. appointment. Fingers crossed that she has put on a good amount of weight. I am FINALLY going to sit down and do the "Thank You" cards for my showers.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks, I'll let you know how all goes tomorrow. Hoping for a good report! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah, what time is your apt? Will be thinking of you!

Steph I know what you mean, planning is not always a good thing :hugs: And when you're tired, you're MUCH less likely to want a #2! Things have a way of working out, as DH always says! Part of me just wants to go for it in the next 2 days and see what happens, but the part of me that likes things neatly planned out is informing that spontaneous part of my brain that March would NOT be a good time to have a baby with DH in school until April. Sigh. I hate being practical sometimes...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, I forgot to answer. Part of me would LOVE twins, but another part of me would feel cheated out of a third pregnancy. For all the nausea, reflux, swelling, weight gain and discomfort, I LOVED being pregnant and feeling my baby so close to me... I can't wait to experience that again, I miss is so much!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey there!

Sono is at 930 and then we drive to the Peri center which is "supposed" to be 1030 but lately seems to be 3 or 4 hours later. :wacko: We'll see. :haha:

She's still kicking away, Sunday is wk 23 so I'm farther than I was with Jackson. NOW to make it LONG past those other goals. I will be really happy at wk 28 and will cheer wk after wk thereafter! :happydance: Lets so how the sono goes tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK will be thinking of you!!!
:hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

I did again! I missed a week and like 10+ pages!!! :| lol I took notes and made comments with notepad as I read along... How dedicated is that??? So a lot of my comments might seem totally outdated... Here goes:

Junebug- I am so sorry about your FIL. :hugs: thx for your comment on the swelling! I don't feel so abnormal now, lol It's flip flops to work for me too. I just can't wear regular shoes anymore... Even my flip flops dig in. Happy Belated Birthday Zoe!!! I can't believe someone stole money from your house. :growlmad: YAY for the CM!!! :haha: It really is a good indication. And Happy Belated Birthday to you too my dear!


Steph- HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! Hope the baby blues are going away. xo Was your pre-eclampsia the reason for your early delivery? I am sorry, i don't remember....

Pablo- I have had some bad cramps here and there. They are pretty scary but go away. I guess it's all part of the growing process. My belly has doubled in size since 24 weeks. I am starting to get paranoid at how large my bump is... YAY for having baby buddies!!! Oh wait..... sorry to hear your cramps were contractions caused by BV. Good thing you went to the hospital. My cramps have not been severe like that. YAY for summer finally coming! Where in Colorado are you?

Austingurrl- since I got back to Mtl it has been pretty hot and humid on and off. I have pretty bad swollen feet too. I do my best to put them up after work but it's hard. All I can suggest is to drink lot's of water and eat watermelon! Google the benefits of watermelon when you're pregnant. It's a miracle food. I swear I see a huge difference in water retention the days I eat watermelon. Congrats on 24 weeks!!! Cool test, hope it's negative!! oh... I see you are already eating watermelon, lol 

rottpaw- I love the idea of doing an online shower for the girls who aren't getting one!!!

MA- sounds like everything is going good. Can you believe it??? You have surpassed your last pregnancy. I am sure it's bittersweet... but I hope it gives you more breathing room. :hugs: Enjoy the kicking it's so much fun! My baby is so big now she feels like a big worm or flailing fish wriggling around inside. I get the odd jab but not like before. It changed withing a matter of a week. Last Thursday she gave my doctor a good kick too when she was pressing the doppler down on my belly. :rofl: Good luck on your scan tomorrow! My baby has definitely moved upward, or rather is now filling my entire mid section, but I still get jabs in the bladder, cervix and bowel. :wacko: 

Lucy- Tilly is alerady 4 weeks old!!! WOW how fast time flies. We need more pics!!! Good news about getting a nursery lined up. Just try not to think about it too much. You still have lot's of time at home with Tilly. My baby girl will have to go to daycare too. No rich hubby for me either but we do ok and I love him tons. lol I am already on lists, but have to make more calls. The waiting lists here are 1-2 yrs long. You have to pretty much put your name down the minute you get your BFP.

Chris #2- I am HUGE, so join the bummed out club, LOL I don't feel I have gotten so much as fat as I have this massive belly as I mentioned above..... I'll post mine if you post yours! :haha: Sorry about the infection but glad to hear you got medication for it! :thumbup:

Viv- sorry about the reflux. I get it too but not as severe. I totally understand about you wanting to still work a little bit here in there. Adult time is VERY important! YAY for the baby shower!!!

Codegirl- exploding messes :rofl: :haha: I'm sure we'll all be able to relate soon enough! lol

Big hellos to anyone I missed!!! xoxo

As for me..... just puttering along. My replacement has already started at work. He'll be shadowing me for the next 7 weeks. *How annoying. He seems nice and we get along but I need my personal space you know? I figure in a couple weeks I'll have him take over and I'll shadow him. :thumbup: Last official day of work is not until August 1st. 
Leaving my BC was so hard for me. I went into a little funk when I came back. Just seems like bizarro world sometimes. BC is home and feels normal to be there, then coming here is also home and feels normal to be here. Always takes me about a week to adjust. I am doing good now. :thumbup: Miss my mom and dad but at least i know I'll see them in four months. That's not so bad. 
We've had some crazy ass hot days here so my swelling sux.
Went tonight with a friend who has a three month old to Baby's'R'Us to create a registry for my local baby shower. Man, who knew how much stuff you needed beyond clothes? :haha: I tried to keep my list modest and affordable. Very overwhelming but super exciting!!! 

Writing exam #2 again on June 22nd. MUST start studying this weekend. Just remembered our prenatal classes start on the 21st... I'll have to make sure I am well prepared for this exam a couple days before...........

k, it's really late! I meant to go to bed early and then decided to catch up on this thread. :dohh:

hugs & kisses to all!!! :flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh Oh Oh I forgot to post about this! Really excited!!! It seems my CM is becoming more of a reliable tool for me to predict ovulation! Sorry if TMI but I never had the CM changes associated with ovulation prior to having a baby. Well now, I'm having those changes and I should be ovulating in 1-2 days, so it may be easier to TTC than I thought!!! We'll be officially starting in August, which seems still so far away :cry: I want to be pregnant NOW!!!

YAY for CM :haha:


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats Austin 24 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Sono is at 930 and then we drive to the Peri center which is "supposed" to be 1030 but lately seems to be 3 or 4 hours later. :wacko: We'll see. :haha:
> 
> She's still kicking away, Sunday is wk 23 so I'm farther than I was with Jackson. NOW to make it LONG past those other goals. I will be really happy at wk 28 and will cheer wk after wk thereafter! :happydance: Lets so how the sono goes tomorrow. :winkwink:

Prayers for all three of you :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

MissMuffet08 said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Rebekah - please keep us posted on how tomorrow's scan goes. I will be praying, but I am sure everything will be fine
> 
> Junebug - i always wanted two kids. At the moment, my hubby (who was in agreement) is now saying lets wait and see - I think because he is tired as well hee hee. I would like to get pregnant again at 39 and have my 2nd child by 40. We will see if it works out that way though. In the recent years, I have learned that I can plan all I want to, but life has a way of happening and my planning goes out the door.
> 
> Austin - Congrats on week 24! I am sure that your little ones will stay put for a while. However if they are preemie please don't hesitate to ask me a bunch of questions .
> 
> Vivienne - that is wonderful news about your baby shower. I am glad that your friends are able to do that for you. If you have more male friends - make it a coed shower.
> 
> Anna - sorry about your contractions and the BV.
> 
> Chris 1, Chris 2, Angela, Code, Lynn, Lucy - HI and HUGE HUGS!!!! If I left anyone out sorry about that!
> 
> AFM - Nothing really new to report. Katelyn had another eye exam, but her retinas are still to immature so we have to go back in anouther 3 weeks. Tomorrow she has a follow-up Dr. appointment. Fingers crossed that she has put on a good amount of weight. I am FINALLY going to sit down and do the "Thank You" cards for my showers.
> 
> Best,
> Steph

Fingers x'ed for a chunky monkey!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning & Happy Friday! :flower:

Junebug, I totally agree - practicallity's no fun. It's just so darn... practical. :wacko:

MA - good luck with everything today! I'll be thinking of you!

Chris #1 - I know what you mean about all the stuff baby needs! The DH & I were in Babies R Us a few weeks ago and I left with my head spinning! And welcome to the Bummed Out Club - we're always accepting new members! Just be glad that you're more belly and less fat. I'm sure you look like a normal pregnant woman. I'd kill for that. I, on the other hand, have ballooned in the a$$/thigh area, and look like a pregnant woman that's let herself go. Even though I'm careful with my diet. Truly disgusting... :sick: So no bump pictures for me. I've already warned people that if they come near me with a camera, it's going to have a fatal accident. :haha: I just feel bad for my poor hubby - he has to look at it! Poor guy... :nope: At least it's temporary.

Repeat after me - "It will all be worth it when it's over. It will all be worth it when it's over. It will all be worth it when it's over..."

And it WILL be - I know that. It's just making it through that's becoming more difficult as time goes on. 

BUT - on a happier note, the DH is starting on the nursery today!! :happydance: He's going to move out the remaining furniture & my clothes from the closet, and rip out all the trim. Depending on how tired I am tonight, I hope to wash the walls so we can paint tomorrow. :thumbup: Getting excited... :p

Steph - I second Viv's wish for a chunky monkey! Let us know how it went. 

Angela, Anna, Charmaine, Lucy, Skye, Terri, Viv - hi ladies! (Sorry if I missed anyone!)

Okay - I'm off for a little :coffee:...


----------



## pablo797

Yeh It's Friday!!

Hi all, hope everyone slept well. Another hiking morning for me, just two women and two dogs this AM. Good side effect is that it's 8am here and I don't have to be at work for another two hours so I get to write on my lap top instead of my phone and this is much easier. Believe it or not all those long posts are mostly composed on my phone at work 

Svet, great long post and your note taking was excellent! For the record I live in Breckenridge Colorado, it's a ski town located at 9600 Ft above sea level so our winters are long. I know what you mean by the big bump. I feel like my girl must have had a growth spurt last week because I am feeling huge and worried how big I might get. Still 2 1/2 months to go! Sorry for the long wait lists in day care. I thought it was bad here with a six month wait. Good luck on the exam coming up, I know you'll pass this time! As for the registry, how do you know what you need? Are there lists some place? Some place where I can find out exactly what we need? So fearful I will get home from the hospital and I have nothing I really need. 

Sunshine, I doubt you are as big as you say you are. I am absolutely positive you look beautiful! And yes, for the record it will all be worth it, it will all be worth it!!

CJ, I'm a planner too, and yes a new born with toddler and alone would be hard. Perhaps the wait is worth it. 

MA, good luck this AM with the doc and hope the wait isn't horrific like last time!

Big hugs to all I've missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:

So I have a general question goings out to all . . . this may be a bit TMI, but I can't see "down there" anymore and it's summer, and I'm a hairy girl and well . . . what to do? I'm not a fan of waxing, too many in growns but other than free wheeling a razor down there where I can't see what I'm doing or if I might cut something doesn't seem like a good idea either. Any advice??? 

Other than that just looking forward to the weekend. I have girl friend who is coming into town with her baby and I plan on picking her brain. She is also bringing clothes and a baby swing!!!! Have a good weekend. I will check back in later today. xxx Anna


----------



## lynnb

pablo797 said:


> So I have a general question goings out to all . . . this may be a bit TMI, but I can't see "down there" anymore and it's summer, and I'm a hairy girl and well . . . what to do? I'm not a fan of waxing, too many in growns but other than free wheeling a razor down there where I can't see what I'm doing or if I might cut something doesn't seem like a good idea either. Any advice???

I couldn't imagine free wheeling a razor down there so I plan on asking dh to do the honors when the time comes. I'm sure he'll like that, I'll just have to make sure he doesn't get too enthusiastic :blush:


----------



## pablo797

lynnb said:


> pablo797 said:
> 
> 
> So I have a general question goings out to all . . . this may be a bit TMI, but I can't see "down there" anymore and it's summer, and I'm a hairy girl and well . . . what to do? I'm not a fan of waxing, too many in growns but other than free wheeling a razor down there where I can't see what I'm doing or if I might cut something doesn't seem like a good idea either. Any advice???
> 
> I couldn't imagine free wheeling a razor down there so I plan on asking dh to do the honors when the time comes. I'm sure he'll like that, I'll just have to make sure he doesn't get too enthusiastic :blush:Click to expand...

LOL!! I'm afaraid i'd end up bald! But that's the best solution I could come up with too. 

had another "5irst" this am. While brushing my teeth,I hit my gag reflux, no big deal,happens all the time,except this time, burp and up came part of my pancakes! WTF! Where did that come from??? Just one more joy of being pregnant. Not that i'd trade it, but really?!


----------



## sunshine71

Oh God - I hadn't even THOUGHT of that!!! :oops: I'll just have to hope that the "safety" part of the razor does it's job...

Anna - you poor thing! Lucky for me, I haven't had that pleasure yet. Although I've never really had much of a gag reflex, so maybe I'll be spared. (Please, God, let me be spared...)

Half an hour until I can go home and start my weekend! :happydance: Can't wait to see the mess the hubby's made while tearing the nursery-to-be apart :thumbup: Seriously! I'm excited to get the room done and looking forward to the process. :) 

Have a great weekend, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## HappyAuntie

anybody heard from MA yet??? Not-so-patiently stalking over here, waiting for an update from her....

And LOL on the personal hygiene!! As a "fluffy" girl, I already have difficulty seeing what I'm doing down there (I can see, it just takes some contortion to do it!), so I use a bikini trimmer with a length guard on it so there's no possibility of cutting myself. They run about $10-$15 at Target. Good luck! :winkwink:

Alright, butting out now and heading back to lurkdom.... :hi:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Checking for an update from MA, hopefully she and Doug are not languishing in a waiting room somewhere!!! Please update us my dear when you're back!

LOL on the personal hygiene! I'm a waxer, it hurt like *&$# while pregnant but now, strangely enough, doesn't hurt as much as before pregnancy! I've cut myself even when I COULD see with razors so keep those far away now :haha: I would say, ask DH to help out! I did ask mine but he was terrified so I just kept up with the waxing...

Crazy day here. My mom is arriving at the train station downtown at 5:15 so I'll be working late waiting for her. So excited for her visit, she hasn't been here since Christmas!

OH and Zoë pulled herself up to standing today :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Sorry it's been awhile but besides the appointment today. My gmail account was hacked by someone in China. Found out from the Huffington Post that political advisors and military advisors accounts were hacked as well as other gov't agencies. I'm not sure if I'm just a freak accident or if with my political stance and backing of military men and women if I was targeted for that reason. I received MANY calls while at my appointment from people wondering what the heck was going on. I couldn't see because I was OBVIOUSLY at my appointment so when I got home, came home to a MESS. Had to change ALL my passwords, deal with facebook which had a post from this idiot, throw out a mass mail to tell everyone DON'T open, Don't Click, and DELETE, while also going through with a fine tooth comb to "lock" certain aspects of documentation and test outgoing mail and such to be sure it's safe to email friends and family again. :wacko: I wondered how it happened because I don't click on ANYTHING that's unknown and all my sites are known and protected so this idiot accessed my account by hacking through googles problem areas.

At any rate, NOW I can update you all...



Had my appointment today and it went well. Bed rest has helped my length to go from 2.0cm's to 2.4cm's. Still funneled but with 1.3cm's ABOVE the stitch which is excellent and 1cm BELOW the stitch. She's not down to just the stitch holding her and according to a reliable source in the IC thread, we're actually doing GREAT! :happydance:

They were able to see her heart completely and the sonographer said SHE didn't see any sign of Ventricular Septal Defect. There was a black spot that "could" be, but she said it was SO tiny that she was confident it'd fix itself "IF" it was. We're still going to have to see the Pede. Cardiologist to get their final stance on things, but the fact that her final report told the Perinatal Center she didn't see ANY heart problems, it made for a joyful day! \o/

Still on bed rest for as long as it takes to keep the baby and stitch working to term but they are SO confident there are no more internal sonograms to check the stitch and length. This is to keep from risking length to dwindle with overdoing internal sonograms as well as once the baby gets to 26 and 28wks the risk of preterm labor gets less riskier for me. 

We're almost there! Only 15-17 more weeks to keep her safe and healthy.:happydance:

We have another anomaly scan in 5wks for the Peri Center and OBVIOUSLY have to go back to the cardiologist in July for HIS opinion with his OWN sonographer. Praying all is clear and he see's NOTHING! :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

You all have me laughing about the hygiene issue. :haha: I've been taking the raiser and just going by touch. I can't see a DARN thing down there. lol

Another thing that grosses me out is they put a TON of lube on during sonograms and I tend to have TONS on the inside of both my legs. When I come home to pee It's just DISGUSTING! Can't just take a shower because that stuff is sticky and thick.


----------



## rottpaw

:rofl: I had to turn the grooming over to hubby once I couldn't see what I was doing. He was only too happy to oblige but, as many mentioned, I was afraid he'd take off too much! We both ended up pretty happy though because the girls on my march group reminded all of us that labor and delivery is a, well, messy process. So the less hair down "there" the better for L&D purposes. And having gone through it now, I can attest - less is definitely better if you are like me and have to get stitches! 

:rofl:

glad everyone is doing well! this will be a quick post from me becasue my brother in law is in town. More later!


----------



## lavalux

Hi everyone,
I know some of you from the TTC #1 35+ post. Hope it's okay if I join you ladies!

I'm going to start reading your posts from the beginning and will lurk for another week until after my first scan next Thursday. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! So happy about MA's good news today! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Hi everyone,
> I know some of you from the TTC #1 35+ post. Hope it's okay if I join you ladies!
> 
> I'm going to start reading your posts from the beginning and will lurk for another week until after my first scan next Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! So happy about MA's good news today! :)

Welcome stranger! :hi: :hugs: :flower:

Look forward to chatting with you in here :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## rottpaw

Yay! Welcome Lava!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: Welcome lavalux!!!!!

Off to bed, but i'll comment more tomorrow! xo


----------



## MissMuffet08

YAY Rebekah - glad that your appointment went well!!! Please keep us posted.

Lava - Hey there and welcome!

In terms of the shaving - I went by touch for a while and then just had my DH do it. Yes, he took a lot off, but I figured he was the only one that could see it and/or looking at it so what did I care LOL. 

Oh and to answer I think Chris #2 question a few pages back (sorry if it was someone else) the Pre-eclampsia did indeed make me give birth 2months early. My bp was soo high and the pre-eclampsia so severe that the only way to alleviate it was to deliver the baby -so I had an emergency c-section. 

Anna - how far is your town from Denver/Castle Rock? I have family in the denver area (castle rock and parker).

AFM - Katelyn put did put on weight. She is almost 5lb's now and probably will be in about 3-4 days. We have to go back in 2 weeks for another weight check. I will say while on Maternity leave time does fly and the days are starting to run together as it is feed the baby, change the baby, and pump (oh and try and sleep!) LOL. Before I know it it will be September and time to go back to work :-(. Disney has a daycare facility on the next block from where i work, however there is a 2 year waiting list (which I am on) so now I have to see about daycare for baby girl. I don't know if I wnat strangers taking care of her and I will miss her lil face..Anyone else having these thoughts? Seriously I could kiss my DD little cheeks and stare at her all day long!

Anyway, hope everyone is well. Off to sleep for a few hours before the 1:30am feeding .

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

It's dawned on me that Sat. is here. Sunday is 23 weeks. :cry: I'll have made it officially past milestone week on Sunday. :happydance: New territory for me. \o/


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Yeh It's Friday!!
> 
> Hi all, hope everyone slept well. Another hiking morning for me, just two women and two dogs this AM. Good side effect is that it's 8am here and I don't have to be at work for another two hours so I get to write on my lap top instead of my phone and this is much easier. Believe it or not all those long posts are mostly composed on my phone at work
> 
> Svet, great long post and your note taking was excellent! For the record I live in Breckenridge Colorado, it's a ski town located at 9600 Ft above sea level so our winters are long. I know what you mean by the big bump. I feel like my girl must have had a growth spurt last week because I am feeling huge and worried how big I might get. Still 2 1/2 months to go! Sorry for the long wait lists in day care. I thought it was bad here with a six month wait. Good luck on the exam coming up, I know you'll pass this time! As for the registry, how do you know what you need? Are there lists some place? Some place where I can find out exactly what we need? So fearful I will get home from the hospital and I have nothing I really need.
> 
> Sunshine, I doubt you are as big as you say you are. I am absolutely positive you look beautiful! And yes, for the record it will all be worth it, it will all be worth it!!
> 
> CJ, I'm a planner too, and yes a new born with toddler and alone would be hard. Perhaps the wait is worth it.
> 
> MA, good luck this AM with the doc and hope the wait isn't horrific like last time!
> 
> Big hugs to all I've missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> So I have a general question goings out to all . . . this may be a bit TMI, but I can't see "down there" anymore and it's summer, and I'm a hairy girl and well . . . what to do? I'm not a fan of waxing, too many in growns but other than free wheeling a razor down there where I can't see what I'm doing or if I might cut something doesn't seem like a good idea either. Any advice???
> 
> Other than that just looking forward to the weekend. I have girl friend who is coming into town with her baby and I plan on picking her brain. She is also bringing clothes and a baby swing!!!! Have a good weekend. I will check back in later today. xxx Anna

:rofl:
Hubby with razor or veet and a mirror for you to instruct how you want it?? I'm getting a wax just before. OH wants a brazillian for me, and I said I will if you will, otherwise just a tidy up and maybe a landing strip??


----------



## Vivienne

lavalux said:


> Hi everyone,
> I know some of you from the TTC #1 35+ post. Hope it's okay if I join you ladies!
> 
> I'm going to start reading your posts from the beginning and will lurk for another week until after my first scan next Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! So happy about MA's good news today! :)

Yay yay welcome over!


----------



## Vivienne

Happy weekend all!

Had a oh dear moment today while out shopping. I was wearing a white t-shirt and looked down and I had severely leaked through my bra and all over my t-shirt! :blush: I was mortified and glad I had a sweatshirt to put on! 
Off to buy some pads tomorrow. Didn't think I would need them pre-baby.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I've heard that in the forums Viv. Wonder if this means you'll have quite the supply when baby comes? I'm praying I get some in and am able to bf'd but if it doesn't happen, it'll be okay too as long as she's happy. Though I wish something were guaranteed to work on my body. :haha:

Can't sleep and it's 2am here. I'll get there, just have the blues tonight. Not because of the milestone issue, just kinda in a pickle-puss kinda mood I suppose. Maybe it's that Doug is going in to work for 4 hours on his day off. We don't get to see a whole lot of each other and I like spending time with him on his off hours. I am blessed though that he's taking these extra hours not to be away but to provide for his wife and child to come. So I have much to be grateful for and it's only 4 hours. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA I had no leak whatsoever before baby came, had a C-section and had no problems making TONS of milk!!! So glad your scan and apt went so well, and I'm so excited for you for your 23 week milestone!!!

Welcome Lava!!! Congrats!

I'm going to see the Glee concert with my childhood friend today! She has 3 kids, found a sitter, I'm leaving Z with DH and mom (who is visiting from Ottawa, 5 hours away). A nice afternoon out, baby free!!! I'm such a Gleek, I got the Wii Karaoke games for mother's day ;-)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh I love Glee. Doug will put up with it, but he's not a fan of the content sometimes. I figure I'm an adult though. :winkwink: Or at least most of the time I TRY to be an adult. :haha:

So two weeks ago I ordered and received my organic cloth prefolds (only 2 dozen to see if I need more later since it's in the Newborn size). 

Today I ordered 8 Thirsties Duo. Colors honeydew,rose,orchid and white in both Aplix and Snaps. Wanted to see which would work for Amelia and I've heard there can be a difference with skinny babies and chunky so I thought I'd try them both and see. From there I'll go into AIO's or AI2's but I've heard EXCELLENT things about the Cloth-eez brand and their ability to soak up a whole lot of baby peepee. 

It's exciting ordering these things.

I'm going out for lunch today and Doug will pay on the nursery layaway. I can't BELIEVE that the middle/end of next month, we'll be getting the nursery stuff out and I'll be 28wks. :happydance: I couldn't DREAM of making it that far and not it just seems SO exciting!


----------



## rottpaw

I love glee too! We just started watching it on demand, but even hubby loves it!

Everyone enjoy the day! We are chilling by the pool and even Ethan loves the music and the noise of the water!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh MAN the show was awesome!!! Makes me want to start singing and dancing again!!! Awwww Angela so cute Ethan likes the sound of running water, it IS so peaceful...

ACK we BD'ed last night and forgot to use protection (didn't have a chance to really, without ruining the momen :blush:) , so we'll see what happens. I kind of have been freaking out since, but DH is telling me we'll see what happens and it'll all work out one way of the other. I'm probably fine since I don't think I O'ed yet (only getting faintly positive OPKs today) so unless DH has super sperm they'll all be gone by then! I'm really torn. I just want to say screw practicality, and let's go for it again tonight to REALLY try properly...


----------



## codegirl

you are SO ovulating! Those are very dangerous hormonal thoughts :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

I'm with Terri CJ! :rofl: if you are getting positive OPK's you'll OV in the next day or so and those sperm are good for days! LOL! 

I know what you mean though. I keep thinking I want to just leave it up to God, which I believe is the right thing to do, but scares me that I will just wham get pregnant again right away, when my dr. said wait at LEAST 9 months (she wasn't considering our particular fertility timeline when she said that though). I'm still hoping we'll be able to start trying about Sept. But we shall see; I need to discuss with both our FS and my OB before we try. 

Hugs ladies! I'm off to bed early to get some rest - little guy is still getting us up between 4-5.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nite nite! They're not really positive, they're half the intensity of the control band, but the last time I had these (even a bit weaker) I had my period 2 weeks later!

Why wait 9 months Angela? Did she give you a reason? Mine said 6 because of the C-section... I'm wayyyyy beyond that now!


----------



## MissMuffet08

mine said to wait a year before having another baby. hmm. Also, i am the same as junebug rebekah. no leakage during pregnancy, c-section, and no issues with milk production. 

sorry for the lowercase and typos have katelyn in my arms.

have a good nite everyone


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :)))
Sorry for being a stranger for so long :) I was really worried if this baby would stick for a while. Than I was on holiday last 10 days and was fighting over the only computer with DH :) There was quite a few heartaches over the 35+TTc thread lately so I kept following them. Although one lovely news came through this month. Lava is here too now :happydance::happydance: Yaaaay!!!!!

I hope to catch up with all in a couple of days :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Skye good to read you, glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Welcome back Skye! :hugs:

As for milk production. I'm glad to see the no early leak girls having good production. People keep discouraging me because "some" women with PCOS don't produce any milk at all. When I asked for a script from the Peri center for a pump they said they don't normally do it until the baby is born because they're unsure they'll be able to produce milk. She told me with my PCOS not to get discouraged and that I may not produce any and it would be okay.

Well thanks for telling me NOT to get discouraged while letting me down in the SAME sentence without actually knowing.

Another thing is if Amelia is taken away, won't I NEED that pump?? Steph how did you do it? I know you had your little girl early. Did you use the hospitals and THEN go out and get your own pump?? OR did you buy your pump early??

It IS encouraging though to hear that you all are producing milk. I'm not counting it out to spite the doubt with nurses.


----------



## rottpaw

CJ my doc said at least nine months just to give my body a break; I ended up with moderate pre eclampsia in late pg so I think that is where she is coming from. I am pretty small in build as well, so I also want to lose the extra 15 pounds first to get back to my pre baby weight, hopefully to help keep PE at bay for most of the next pg as well, because i think If I got pg atpgain at this weight, would have a lot more joint and back issues (and had a hard enough time last rime around with those). So I see her point but with amh number at .3, i don't have a lot of time to wait around lol! 

Sorry for typos am on iPod 

Hugs all and Skye great to see you back!


----------



## MissMuffet08

hi Rebekah, 

As soon as the moved me to the post partum room they gave me a pump to use while in the hospital. Let's see - I had her on a Thursday and they moved me Friday. It actually may have been Saturday when they gave me the pump - they told me to pump for 15 minutes every 3 hours. I didn't get anything for the first 2 days. then it was like a drop the size of my thumbnail. They kept telling me that it was fine and to keep pumping! They then checked my insurance to see if I was eligible to for a hospital pump to take home. I was. I am currently still using the "rented" one from the hospital. I do believe that my "prescription" for that one is up this coming week. I will see if I can get another perscription, however I do plan on purchasing a medela pump for when I go back to work (or sooner if I can't get another prescription for the hospital one. The one I used while in the hospital is the Medela Symphony (it has a preemie setting). The one I am renting is the Medela Lactina

Hope that was helpful.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> hi Rebekah,
> 
> As soon as the moved me to the post partum room they gave me a pump to use while in the hospital. Let's see - I had her on a Thursday and they moved me Friday. It actually may have been Saturday when they gave me the pump - they told me to pump for 15 minutes every 3 hours. I didn't get anything for the first 2 days. then it was like a drop the size of my thumbnail. They kept telling me that it was fine and to keep pumping! They then checked my insurance to see if I was eligible to for a hospital pump to take home. I was. I am currently still using the "rented" one from the hospital. I do believe that my "prescription" for that one is up this coming week. I will see if I can get another perscription, however I do plan on purchasing a medela pump for when I go back to work (or sooner if I can't get another prescription for the hospital one. The one I used while in the hospital is the Medela Symphony (it has a preemie setting). The one I am renting is the Medela Lactina
> 
> Hope that was helpful.
> 
> Best,
> Steph

VERY helpful! I'm sure our insurance will cover a hospital rental. I'll have to ask. I was concerned if I didn't get anything for the few days that it wouldn't come in. Looks like there's possibilities!:winkwink::thumbup: I LIKE to hear good news!:happydance::haha:

Thank you!:flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Pretty much over life at the moment. Two more huge earthquakes today and we are back to intermittant power, no water or sewerage and more buildings down. What a F*%k of a time to be pregnant.:cry:


Sorry just feeling so low :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone, at last I have 2 mins to read through 10 pages and write stuff, Tilly is in her bed....hopefully for long enough to do this post. Last week she had bad wind and big throwing up due to wind, so was very unsettled, so no time for me to do anything....poor little baby...had her on infacol for 5 days now, and things are alot better, and no more sick.....it was causing weight gain to slow down, so hopefully at weigh in Wednesday, she will be big and fat! 

I made notes so I could say stuff to most of you :blush:

First sorry Viv..what an extra stress you don't need! Hopefully no more quakes now, and things will be up and running again soon as poss! :wacko:

Hi Sveta, yes nearly 5 weeks now...time is flying..Tilly is changing already....I will put up a pic as soon as poss, she is looking less newborn by the day! :baby:

MA - yay for 23 weeks, how fantastic..and yay to starting on the nursery! Sorry about the hackers, it is such a pain when that happens!!! :growlmad: Glad little Amelia's heart looks ok, hopefuly it will continue to look great and she will have a healthy heart and no probs. :hugs: Glad the stitch has a bit of help to hold her in too....the weeks will fly now....hope you make it all the way! :kiss:

Steph, glad your LO is putting on the weight, nearly 5lbs...great news! :happydance: I know how you feel about strangers looking after baby....I think I have picked my nursery now, no waiting list....and will take Tilly in lots to get her and myself used to it before I go back to work...it's hard to think of leaving her though...just have to enjoy the next 6 months! 

Pablo....I tried to shave myself down there using a mirror and managed to cut myself...so then I had OH do it...he was quite happy to do this, and lucky he did as I had alot of stitches which was easier being fairly smooth down there! :blush: As for reflux.....I was just downing gaviscon towards the end....they say bad reflux and heartburn due to baby having lots of hair which mine did....but it is not nice when your dinner comes back up! I am enjoying food far too much now, and starving cos breatfeeding..also suddenly craving choc, and found this morning I have put on a pound....horrors! :growlmad: Now I have to start to be careful....I still want to lose another 20 lbs! 

Welcome lavalux.....hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :hugs:

Junebug and Rottpaw...I am soooo not where you guys are lol.....right now I am not even thinking about another baby until Tilly is at least 2! I don't get sleep now and am suffering.....if I also had a 2 year old I have no idea what I would do! :wacko: But good luck to you both, hope all goes well for the next one. :kiss:

Hi Skye! Glad you are still here....:happydance:

Hi to Sunshine, lynneb, Codegirl and anyone I missed. 

Tilly still asleep! :happydance: Have to book post natal doc visit for me....Tilly has her 6 weeks check up next week, and 2 weeks later we are already starting immunisations! She won't like that...absolutely screamed at the heel prick test! :wacko:

Still so sore down below, wanted to ask girls with babies when you were able to have sx again? The way I feel now, not for another few months!!! Poor OH must be so frustrated! Right post much too long, am off to phone doc and try and find Tilly pics...hope everyone has a good day! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Here are some latest Tilly pics....


----------



## skye2010

Vivienne sorry to hear you are having more earthquakes. It's really scary. I hope everyone in your family is ok and your buildings are safe. Where are you based. Is it actually in the city? A friend of ours has parents living there but he said they were based a little outside so their building was on a safe rocky ground. I hope yours too. Sending you loads of huggs and good wishes.


Woow Lucy Tilly looks gorgeous. She is such a cutie :) Her eyes are like black olives so pretty :)

Rotpaw photo of Ethan makes me crack up everytime I see it :rofl:

Junebug thank you for the welcome back :)

Hi Steph, hope you would update Katelyn's picts too :)

MA if everything drs predicted came true you wouldn't be pregnant now :))) I wouldn't be surprised if you would have a great flow of bm in the end. :))) xx

AFM I just had a scan and stared in aww at my little bubblegum looking minibaby. I'm a little more confidant with this pregnancy now. So I think I will be following and posting here more steadily. xxx


----------



## codegirl

Vivienne - :hugs:

I also never leaked during pregancy. Had trouble with milk production while nursing Edward (but we had trouble getting started and he never had a good latch) but NO problems with Eric :thumbup:

Pre milk production is not an indicator of what will happen post birth.

Am I the only one on the thread that currently has 2?? I would like to represent and say that having a 2 year old and a newborn isn't _that_ bad. It's good to have some help for the first little while, but it didn't take long for Eric to develop a routine that goes with Edward's. The second one just sort of "fits in". Edward is so in love with his "teeny tiny little brother" I do have to watch for the too tight hugs but it's so sweet at the same time.

Eric's already napping one super long nap in the afternoon that goes with Edward's so I can always have a rest during the overlap in the afternoon which makes a big difference if we have a bad night. Although Eric is a much better sleeper than Edward ever was in the first year (he now sleeps amazing).

Hope that encourages any of you that are thinking of two but are worried. don't get me wrong, it's not all rainbows and lollypops but the good definatly outways the difficult parts.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls!!!!
Quick post & lots to catch up on.... 
Viv - So sorry, hon!! Man, yall are having a rough time & my heart goes out to you!! Definitely a hard time for you, for sure!!! You sound so strong & your little guy will be, too!!! Thinking of you...
MA - Congrats on the milestone & the great dr visit!!! Awesome news!!
Lucy - Such a beautiful little doll!!
Steph - Yay for the weight gain!! Thank you for the insight on the pumps, etc... I have been told the same from our preemie/ob folks... pump asap and keep trying... Good job, girl!
Skye - HI!! Good news from you & great to see you here again!!
Lava - CONGRATS!!! And welcome... prayers for good numbers for you & excited to hear how you are doing!!

Whew... Sunshine, Pablo, Codegirl, Junebug, LynneB, Rottpaw and everyone else..... HI LADIES!

AFM - Another great weekend... man, we are soooo blessed with our friends & family... I really am overwhelmed... our shower from my girlfriends was this weekend... and it was awesome!!!:cloud9: We still have A LOT to get, but the help we are getting is truly astonishing... AND, great news... our local MOM (moms of multiples) board had a post from another trip mom who is finishing up with her night nurse/nanny after one year and just posting her recommendation... I contacted the nurse and we are set to meet up this week for coffee and to visit.... I am told that with trips it is NOT a luxury to have in-home help, and have finally convinced DH of that.... it is just soooo $$$$$$! We are going to try and swing for 2 months with the nurse... 

That's all going on now... Just taking it easy & staying inside in the AC... Today will be our 8th day in a row over 100.... geesh....

These little girls are SOOOO active right now... the movement sometimes makes me queasy!!!

Happy Monday! :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies real quick - viv honey I am SO Sorry! Bless your heart, more trauma. Try to take it as easy as possible and remember you are in the home stretch! Cant wait to see thesse babies start arriving! Not long now!

More later I promise! Off to work out since little guy is finally sleeping till almost 7 in the morning. YAYYYYYYYYYYY! *Lucy* I PROMISE it gets better! I have been where you are and it does get better! 

Charmaine SO exciting about the showers! Arent they fun??


Hugs all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Viv, so sorry hunny. :hugs: I haven't turned on the tv. at all so I have no idea whats going on over there. I have to check in with my friend Rachel and make sure her and her kids are okay. Her husband lost his job because the area you speak of is pretty unfit. Turns out he and his coworkers are lucky to be alive because the elevator lift from the building next store was damaged and while it didn't actually fall, if it would have, it would have fallen on his building. I just keep praising God it didn't. They were just allowed to hurry up and get their files and such last week. Can't believe there were two more. Are they actually earthquakes or are they big tremors from the major one? It's so awful this is happening and the towns/cities/etc, can't catch a break. :cry: :hugs: Is there anything I can do hunny?

Code, thanks for sharing the info on bf'ing and also on raising two small ones at the same time. I'd LOVE to have a second but need to get through this pregnancy and the first year with Amelia before we try again.

SKye, you are SO right. I need to put the Dr.'s assumptions aside. They've been wrong a lot in my diagnosis and had I not had Jackson, I would have believe them 10 years ago when they said it would never happen. I'm on my second pregnancy now. We'll see what happens with bf'ing when the time comes! :thumbup:

Charmaine. I agree...having a nurse or a nanny with multiples isn't a luxury but a piece of sanity for the first few months. It's overwhelming with just one...with THREE and not enough arms I'd imagine it could be hard. Too bad you couldn't register for money to keep up with payments for the nurse.

We finally decided on 3 registries: Target for most
Cloth Diaper Site for the diapers
And a photographer for money for the photo shoot afterwards.


The past couple of days I haven't been feeling my best. I'm not really sure if it's the injection or just the constant change this trimester with high bloodsugars. :wacko: My sugars have NEVER been this high and I'm trying to keep up with them. I have to admit I've felt beaten up and depressed because I'm testing more and more each day and manually adding MORE insulin to cover food. I'm SO sensitive to any kind of carb and aside from no processed junk, I have to cut potatoes (white and red) out altogether. I've also contemplated cutting out whole grains too but the baby needs some for growth and nutrician. So even though they're bringing my stupid levels up too high which can be unsafe for her, she STILL actually needs some. :wacko: I keep thinking I'm killing her. :cry: Obviously I'm over-reacting here. But it's been intense and I'm trying to find balance in my food...doesn't help that I have to test more so I'm more obsessive about this than usual. Just a frustrating process because it's not just the second trimester that's causing the high's but the progesterone injections as well. I keep blaming myself for highs when it's other things causing it.

Hi and love to everyone! :hug:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi girls!

Wow - lots of posts since Friday. Okay - here we go:

Junebug - Glad your mom's here to visit (what a long time to go w/out seeing her!) and yay for Zoe standing!! 
MA - Woo-HOO for the good news from the doctors! :happydance: So sorry about all the sugar frustration you must be going through now. :hugs: to you.
Viv - I heard about the huge aftershocks on the news this morning and thought of you. I'm so sorry you're going through this all over again, but so happy that you're okay. :flow:
Steph - Yay for Katelyn's weight gain! Sounds like she'll fill out in no time at all! 
Lava - Hi there! Looking forward to when you're a permanent member! 
Welcome back, Skye! I'll be glad when you're over here more often, too!
Lucy - Tilly's a sweetheart!
Austin - Wow - another great shower! You are indeed blessed :flower: I don't blame you for getting a nurse, either. I don't know how you could do it all at first without one!
Angela, Anna, Chris #1, Terri (and anyone I may have missed) - hi there!

AFM - Had a pretty good weekend. I painted the nursery yesterday but it could really use a second coat, so DH will do that today after he orders the flooring. My parents came out on Saturday and gave us $1000 to put towards baby stuff - they said they'd rather have us pick things out and get exactly what we want, instead of them getting stuff and hoping it's what we want. I couldn't believe it - it was quite the shock! And then my hubby came back with a gift from a woman we know through his auction business - she gave us a few absolutely adorable little outfits! It was our first non-family baby gift, and was such a sweet gesture. 

Just like Austin - I, too, am starting to really feel blessed. :) 

Even though I (obviously) know I'm pregnant, every once in a while it hits me like a ton of bricks... "[email protected]! I'm REALLY going to have a baby!" I've even mentioned it to DH a few times... He just looks at me like "Yeah, and where have YOU been for the past six months??" :haha: I guess it's just something I've wanted for so long (and thought would never happen), so it's hard to let myself believe that it's a reality. 

Of course, knowing me, once we're home from the hospital and she's in her nursery, I'll look at my DH and say "Holy [email protected] - there's a baby in there!" :dohh:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Vivienne said:


> Pretty much over life at the moment. Two more huge earthquakes today and we are back to intermittant power, no water or sewerage and more buildings down. What a F*%k of a time to be pregnant.:cry:
> 
> 
> Sorry just feeling so low :cry:

Viv, thanks so much for letting us know you're ok - I thought of you first thing when I turned on the tv this morning. :hugs::hugs: Yes it's a horrible time to be pregnant, but frankly right now your LO is safer inside you than out. My Granna's best friend was living in Holland during WWII and was pregnant in the winter of 1945 - it was the harshest winter in 100 years, the war was going really badly for the Nazis and they really took it out on the Dutch (largely in retaliation because the Dutch underground had provided so help during the Allies' failed Operation Market Garden) - there was so little food that winter that she survived, pregnant, by eating one tulip bulb a day, and her daughter was born perfectly healthy and had absolutely no long-term repercussions. Just wanted to offer a little reassurance that your LO will be just fine, I'm sure. Sending you :hugs: and prayers for your continued safety. Please let us know if there's anything we can send or do for you.

<back to lurking>


----------



## AustinGurrl

sunshine71 said:


> Even though I (obviously) know I'm pregnant, every once in a while it hits me like a ton of bricks... "[email protected]! I'm REALLY going to have a baby!" I've even mentioned it to DH a few times... He just looks at me like "Yeah, and where have YOU been for the past six months??" :haha: I guess it's just something I've wanted for so long (and thought would never happen), so it's hard to let myself believe that it's a reality.
> 
> Of course, knowing me, once we're home from the hospital and she's in her nursery, I'll look at my DH and say "Holy [email protected] - there's a baby in there!" :dohh:

Ha! I love it... I feel EXACTLY the same way, girl..... Sooo not real to me yet... Had a similar moment this weekend when my girls were in town for the shower... They were all talking about their next big "girls trip" in Cabo to celebrate a couple of 40th bdays... in September... and I was thinking, "Why can't I go?" (INSERT ABSURD LITTLE POUTY FACE HERE)

OH yeah... because (fingers crossed!!!) we will have THREE TINY BABIES then! Its almost like, because we wanted it and waited for so long, its hard to imagine what it will be like... :hugs:

(P.S. - WHOOP! WHOOP! for the gift from your folks!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## codegirl

AustinGurrl said:


> sunshine71 said:
> 
> 
> Even though I (obviously) know I'm pregnant, every once in a while it hits me like a ton of bricks... "[email protected]! I'm REALLY going to have a baby!" I've even mentioned it to DH a few times... He just looks at me like "Yeah, and where have YOU been for the past six months??" :haha: I guess it's just something I've wanted for so long (and thought would never happen), so it's hard to let myself believe that it's a reality.
> 
> Of course, knowing me, once we're home from the hospital and she's in her nursery, I'll look at my DH and say "Holy [email protected] - there's a baby in there!" :dohh:
> 
> Ha! I love it... I feel EXACTLY the same way, girl..... Sooo not real to me yet... Had a similar moment this weekend when my girls were in town for the shower... They were all talking about their next big "girls trip" in Cabo to celebrate a couple of 40th bdays... in September... and I was thinking, "Why can't I go?" (INSERT ABSURD LITTLE POUTY FACE HERE)
> 
> OH yeah... because (fingers crossed!!!) we will have THREE TINY BABIES then! Its almost like, because we wanted it and waited for so long, its hard to imagine what it will be like... :hugs:
> 
> (P.S. - WHOOP! WHOOP! for the gift from your folks!!! That is awesome!!!Click to expand...

sometimes I look at my boys and still wonder to myself when their parents are going to pick them up :rofl:


----------



## AustinGurrl

codegirl said:


> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine71 said:
> 
> 
> Even though I (obviously) know I'm pregnant, every once in a while it hits me like a ton of bricks... "[email protected]! I'm REALLY going to have a baby!" I've even mentioned it to DH a few times... He just looks at me like "Yeah, and where have YOU been for the past six months??" :haha: I guess it's just something I've wanted for so long (and thought would never happen), so it's hard to let myself believe that it's a reality.
> 
> Of course, knowing me, once we're home from the hospital and she's in her nursery, I'll look at my DH and say "Holy [email protected] - there's a baby in there!" :dohh:
> 
> Ha! I love it... I feel EXACTLY the same way, girl..... Sooo not real to me yet... Had a similar moment this weekend when my girls were in town for the shower... They were all talking about their next big "girls trip" in Cabo to celebrate a couple of 40th bdays... in September... and I was thinking, "Why can't I go?" (INSERT ABSURD LITTLE POUTY FACE HERE)
> 
> OH yeah... because (fingers crossed!!!) we will have THREE TINY BABIES then! Its almost like, because we wanted it and waited for so long, its hard to imagine what it will be like... :hugs:
> 
> (P.S. - WHOOP! WHOOP! for the gift from your folks!!! That is awesome!!!Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes I look at my boys and still wonder to myself when their parents are going to pick them up :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG.... Codegirl - THANK YOU FOR THE LAUGH ... PRICELESS!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi Girls!!! I am not going to be able to remember everything but I read everything! First things Viv, I am sooo sorry you guys are going through this again. :hugs:

Your banter back and forth this weekend has been highly entertaining! Happy Auntie, I love it when you post! no need to only lurk. xo

Miss Muffet, I had no idea you had such severe pre-eclampsia. Thankfully everything worked out in the end. I was really really worried about 'pe' on Friday because of my last doctor's appt. and my swelling had been really bad last week. Friday night I had marks in my legs for hours after leaning them against a chair leg! I googled if you press on your skin and it doesn't bounce back that that is a bad sign... anyway, it is also a sign of edema which I read later and tried to worry less about. We have had a couple days of cold weather and lo and behold!!! My swelling is nearly all gone (have a hard time with my wedding rings) and :happydance: I lost a kilo!!!! :happydance: I know you're not supposed to lose weight when you are pregnant, but it just made me feel better because it just showed the doctor that my weight gain at my last appt. was not because of anything other than the heat, traveling and sever water retention. I feel back on track now at 28lbs total. :thumbup:

Pablo- I think you asked a few pages back if there was a list or something of what baby needs. I have no idea. My 'list' was my friend who has a three month old. She was soooo helpful with everything telling me what you don't need and do need and what products she found better than others. Essentially I registered for stuff like pacifiers, breast pump, baby monitor, bottles, bouncy chair, kangaroo sling, towels, cloths, receiving blankets, lotions and potions, diaper genie etc.... If you want I can send you the link to my registry for some ideas. 

K, going to go order dinner now! Game 6 of the Stanley Cup finals and MY team is winning 3 games to 2!! If they win tonight they will win the Stanley Cup, first time EVER in the teams history! :yipee: Fingers crossed! I am SUCH a hockey fan and have been since I was knee high to a grasshopper.

Oh, and the fact that I am actually going to be a mommy in a couple months isn't real to me yet either! But i am getting more and more excited. :cloud9:


----------



## pablo797

Hi all, quick check in and will write more later from th lap top,too much going on to comment on phone. See you in a few hours! Anna


----------



## pablo797

Evening all!

I am exhausted, but I have to get this post out because tomorrow doesn't look to be any better work wise and besides I took notes. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend, so many posts to read through today so here goes . . . 

MA, glad doc appt went so well. Good to hear the length is good. Yeh 23 week miles stone. Sorry about the blues and the blood sugar. You are doing all you can for your baby girl, she will be healthy and strong! 

Lava, welcome, welcome, welcome!!!

Steph, so good to hear the girl is gaining weight. In response to your question I live about an hour and half from Denver, and close to two hours from Castle Rock. Straight west and up. I am sorry you are dreading going back to work and leaving katelyn. It must be so hard, but try not to dwell on it and enjoy your time together. Thank goodness she's got DH. 

Vivienne, Oh sweetie I am so sorry!!!! How much can one country stand? It's got to be so hard for you. If there is anything we can do to make your life easier, please don't hesitate to ask. You are in my thoughts. 

CJ, I am such a Gleek too!!!! Been watching from the beginning. I love it!!! As for OVing, I guess time will tell. . . . . 

Skye, good to hear from you! Glad the scan went so well. It's surreal isn't it?? Sorry to hear about the losses on the other thread. I need to lurk more over there. My heart goes out to my fellow TTC sisters.

Lucy, I can't believe Tilly is already 6 weeks! I am sorry you are still so sore. Yipes. Love the pictures of the girl, how sweet.

Codegirl, words of wisdom. I am glad you posted your information about two kids. Thanks for your thoughts!

Austin, Heck yes you should get help. I know it will be expensive, but how much is your sanity worth? DH's sanity? So happy you have such good friends and got such great gifts for your shower. It's awesome to have that kind of support. 

Sunshine, LOL I keep feeling like the baby isn't real too!! It is very surreal to have her moving around and realize, I mean REALLY realize it's all going to happen, and pretty soon. 

AFM, had a great weekend. A good friend of mine came into town with her four month old little girl. It was great to have someone to talk to and ask about a million questions. She also brought us lots of hand me downs. We've been talking about showers and I think I've had sprinkles. Folks keep giving us things out of the blue and we've been so fortunate for all the hand me downs I don't think we really need a shower. May have a Sip and See. After the baby is born have people over for a little get together to meet the baby. No gifts. I feel a little glutenous to ask for more. There are a few big items we still need, but other than that we're set. Speaking of, got the nursery 95% done on Sunday. DH painted the room, we put the crib together, got a new rug and put everything away. Instead of buying bedding I found a set of Pottery Barn adorable bedding at a garage sale and it's so sweet. Included everything, bumper, sheets, blanket, dust ruffle and it cost all of $25. Best of all it's in great shape and not too much pink lots of greens and yellows, the colors I wanted. 

Finally thanks to all for weighing in on the "down there" issue. The advice about L and D being messy isn't something I even considered. I just felt bad for DH and the Doc. Never mind the whole stitches thing. Think I will have DH do the honors and then get "cleaned up" by a professional waxer just before. 

Lastly, had a bit of a scare. Woke up Saturday AM with some spotting. I haven't spotted at all this pregnancy so I freaked a little especially after the contractions last week. Called the Doc and she said it was probably due to the BV and the fact that we had sex that morning. So . . . nothing to worry about, but I did the responsible thing and called the doc to error on the side of caution and I felt so much better about it. 

Ok, sorry for the novel, hope everyone is well. I'm pooped and have to get up early to clean my house as my mother is stopping by tomorrow, some of you might remember her as the syrup Nazi. 

Sleep well,Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

:rofl: syrup nazi!!!!!

Have a good day AnnA! Sounds like you are getting spoiled as you should be :thumbup: We wanna see pics of the nursery! We haven't even started ours yet but I have the vision in my head. Sorry about the spotting but your answer for it sounds bang on.

Have a good day everyone!! xo


----------



## sunshine71

Morning ladies!

Terri - you make me laugh! I'll probably wonder the same thing...

Anna - very happy you called the doctor. Seeing blood is ALWAYS scary, even if they tell you not to worry. And good luck with the syrup nazi! (Too funny...)

Great deal with the bedding! I haven't even STARTED looking at that kind of stuff yet. The crib's still in the box and I don't even have a mattress for it... Hopefully we'll have the flooring in & the crib put together in the next few weeks, and then I'll be able to look at stuff like bedding, curtains, etc... I'm hoping to have the major stuff done by 4th of July weekend, because after that our summer's pretty much booked up every weekend until some time in August. And I have a feeling that by then I'll be too big to want to tackle all that stuff.

This SO goes against my procrastinating nature... :dohh:


----------



## sunshine71

Okay - I've got a question for the mommies... I'm in the process of looking at diaper pails. Any tips/advice/recommendations? Any NON-recommendations? Right now I'm looking at the Diaper Genie II Elite and the Munchkin Arm & Hammer, but if there are better ones out there I'm all ears. :)


----------



## AustinGurrl

Morning, all!
Sunshine - I have heard mixed reviews about the Diaper Genies... We have gotten 2 of them, so I would be interested to hear anyone's input, too... Girlfriend who gave me one of them had a baby 8 wks ago... she says its great. But I don't like the idea of having to buy the refills (not sure how much they cost) to use it... yes, it eliminates the "smell", but couldn't you just take out the trash to get the smell out of the house?

All that being said, I honestly have no idea how it works... lol...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow holy posts!!!

Viv :hugs: I can't imagine going through what your country/city are dealing with right now, and all of this during your pregnancy :cry: I hope that it's all uphill from here and that there will be no more aftershocks...

MA :hugs: you're doing great my dear! There are so many things that can cause your sugars to go out of whack during pregnancy, you are a star and little Amelia is in GREAT hands!!!

Lucy, Tilly is sooooo cute! And yes, the sleep deprivation in the first few months is really really tough. People told me how tough it was but you really can't appreciate the true meaning of sleep exhaustion until your little one comes along. I swore for the first 5 months I was DONE! But it only gets better and soon those sleepless nights are memories. Ironically, now that she's completely self-weaned from nursing (as of this past weekend :cry:) I miss our night time nursing cuddles :-( It is all SOOOOO worth it!!!

Chris and Charmaine, I have the Diaper Genie. We use mostly cloth diapers so can't put those in there, but we have biodegradable inserts with GroVia covers and those go in the Diaper Genie. I'm so impressed that even though it takes us about 2 months to fill it, there is NO odour in the nursery with it! We've only emptied it about 5-6 times since she's been born.

Svet, yup, the heat can make the swelling really bad. It's called "pitting edema" when you press down on your skin and stays down. It's graded based on severity, from 1-3. During my last month, I had 3+ pitting edema thanks to the heat and the fact I worked full-time on my feet until I was 37 weeks. It was horrible. And it started overnight so I freaked out about PE and had an emergency Dr. apt. Everything turned out fine, but phew, it was too much!

LOL Terri, DH and I are still looking at each other in awe about 2-3 times a week saying "We have a KID!" :rofl:

AFM, I don't know what to make of this! Maybe ladies who have used OPKs can help? I've had a strongly positive OPK Sunday night, last night AND this morning... What the heck? I read on FertilityFriend that ovulation itself can cause increase in LH, but classically, LH is only increased during the necessary pre-ovulation spike? Anyone else have this? I'm ecstatic because I now know I can detect ovulation so hopefully we'll be able to plan Petit Pois 2 in August using OPKs!


----------



## sunshine71

I think they all have refills, Austin. The Diaper Genie's were a little more expensive than the Arm & Hammer, but not really enough to make a difference. 

My thing is the smell. Yes, you can just empty the garbage, but with the amount of diapers to be changed that would be a LOT of emptying. One of the big baby turn-offs to me has always been walking into someone's home and smelling "The Smell." You know that smell - the faint rotten odor that just seems to permeate the atmosphere EVERYWHERE in the house... I'll do just about anything to avoid The Smell. I swear, it even seeps into the furniture! 

So anyhow - if there's something out there that will eliminate that, I must have it. :)


----------



## codegirl

We do mostly cloth but we do have disposables because of daycare. I always thought the slight odor in our house was the cloth diapers but then I bought the Diaper Genie. It was the disposables!! Even though we took anything poopy out of the house almost right away (use to sit on the kitchen counter next to the door and GROSS ME OUT until DH took it out when it was his turn) there was still a smell. Now nothing!! :dance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Wow... thanks girls!!! Think we will be keeping them, then! I had just thought with 30 or so diapers a day, we might blow (no pun intended...lol) through the refills faster than it would be worth it! 

Appreciate the input & thanks for getting the convo started, Sunshine!!! I am with you on the smell thing... I cannot stand it when there is an odor in the house. And with 2 big dogs and a cat, we work pretty hard to make sure that is not the case... 

I had considered cloth diapers, but with all the other laundry... just don't think its a feasible option for us... wish I could! Oh well, we will try to eliminate our carbon footprint in other ways... Definitely won't be jetting off on vacations as much!!! :)


----------



## AustinGurrl

Wonder if they sell the refills on Amazon Mom?
Have yall checked into that?
Diapers, formula, etc., supposed to be quite less $$$..... and with free shipping... The home delivery of all the above makes that sound quite attractive.... 

Interested in hearing anyone's experience on that, too!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Charmaine I've discovered the BEAUTY of online shopping and delivery straight to the house while home with a newborn! So worth it in my mind! Even online grocery shopping: a HUGE fan ;-)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Charmaine, you'll be in single digits on your ticker in 8 days :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CJ, I got into a conversation about genetic testing and am wondering something. In my opinion, the testing that's done in OB and Perinatal centers aren't a guarantee and in most cases, without an amnio aren't even accurate. HOWEVER, in our bereavement class two years ago, there was a couple that had a child with a severe birth defect other than Downs. The baby suffered through the last hour.

Before the couple went back to ttc, they both went in for genetic testing and found they both carried a specific gene that caused their son's birth defect and found out it would likely happen with every pregnancy. They chose to stop ttc and adopted.

THIS is the case where I believe that testing by an actual geneticist is more accurate than the testing done in the first trimester with blood labs in combination with the scan and anything severe can usually be detected by scan.

Am I accurate in saying the best time to have genetic testing with higher accuracy is through a geneticist PRIOR to pregnancy with BOTH parents being tested? 

Thought I'd ask you. In my opinion most of the genetic testing they've been trying to push on me and other women of risk (which means anyone over the age of 35) with both pregnancy has no concrete basis other than to persuade couples that children with downs should be either aborted because of their differences (we know many Downs patients are highly functional in society), pushed to terminate because of the cost to the gov't over the lifetime for medical care and lastly the eugenics issue. 

Since not all their information is accurate during the testing and only gives you varied odds and with most severe medical conditions can be found by ultrasound anyways...It makes sense to me that a normal genetics test done prior to conception based on both the father AND the mothers genetic components would be more accurate and have more firm basis than that of the regular medical practices that in my opinion are pushing for the reasons above for someone elses benefit other than the patient/infant.


Just thought I'd get your take on it. :lol: I get into some heavy conversations. :wacko: OBVIOUSLY they are my opinions and not based on facts, but I'm wondering if there is a difference between the genetic tests in medical practices and that of an actual geneticist!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Didn't want to read and run MA I will answer your question thoroughly when I get a chance today!!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Austin - yes, ma'am. The refills are on Amazon Mom. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Not sure if I mentioned this, but excitedly waiting for Thirstie Duo Covers for my cloth nappies! :happydance: 

SO bummed that there aren't as many cutesie AIO or AI2's as they have in the UK. I may save up and buy some through the UK but have to make sure that with the cost of shipping it's worth it.

For right now though, I'm fine with what I have and will test the waters when Amelia gets here.

Had a rought night last night and didn't get to sleep until 5am this morning. Then I still get up every hour to pee. Needless to say I'm feeling nauseated from lack of sleep and am not a fun person to be around today. :haha: Will take a nap soon and pray through my attitude! :lol:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - Sorry you had a rough night! Ugggghhh... getting up every hour is harder than just staying awake!

I know you question was to CJ, but as we did some gen testing, I can offer my experience... 

When we first consulted our fertility specialist, we chose to run the full gamut on testing... as I have said in the past, being a lawyer and tech industry couple, DH and I are definitely, "just the facts, please" & the "more information the better" kind of folks...

Anyhoo... the genetic counselor (?-think that is her official title) had me undergo the testing first, only if any abnormal results showed up from my screen would it have been necessary for DH to do it, too... it was totally no big deal... just blood work. 

CJ is def our go-to girl on subjects such as these... but fyi... we felt absolutely no pressure at all from drs, etc, based upon age or anything else to do the testing... which is likely why we opted to go all in... including the amnios... which in hindsight, I am SOOOO happy we did... with all the worry of multiples, I at least have some peace of mind on that front. 

Again, just my experience, but for those who may be considering it... my experience has all been positive in the testing regard...


----------



## svetayasofiya

sunshine71 said:


> I think they all have refills, Austin. The Diaper Genie's were a little more expensive than the Arm & Hammer, but not really enough to make a difference.
> 
> My thing is the smell. Yes, you can just empty the garbage, but with the amount of diapers to be changed that would be a LOT of emptying. One of the big baby turn-offs to me has always been walking into someone's home and smelling "The Smell." You know that smell - the faint rotten odor that just seems to permeate the atmosphere EVERYWHERE in the house... I'll do just about anything to avoid The Smell. I swear, it even seeps into the furniture!
> 
> So anyhow - if there's something out there that will eliminate that, I must have it. :)


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:




AustinGurrl said:


> Wonder if they sell the refills on Amazon Mom?
> Have yall checked into that?
> Diapers, formula, etc., supposed to be quite less $$$..... and with free shipping... The home delivery of all the above makes that sound quite attractive....
> 
> Interested in hearing anyone's experience on that, too!

:thumbup: Good Thinking!



sunshine71 said:


> Austin - yes, ma'am. The refills are on Amazon Mom. :thumbup:

Awesome! There is your answer!! I love ONLINE shopping!!! :happydance:


:flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey Viv hunny!

If you see this please post. My friend Rachel lives outside of Christchurch and I know the two quakes were pretty awful with the last rating at 6. I just want to know what's going on over there? Do you have running water? Do you have any needs. Again, I know I'm far away but want to know your safe. I do have some friends outside of Christchurch too.

In fact, her husband works in Christchurch when it happened again. They still aren't in the old office because the building next to theirs isn't holding up and the office itself is trashed.

Rachel (my friend over there) and I want to know if you have support and family over there with you?? She says she thinks her local birthing center is running in Rangiora if your still looking for a place. Has your home sustained damage dear??

Please let me know your safe!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> CJ, I got into a conversation about genetic testing and am wondering something. In my opinion, the testing that's done in OB and Perinatal centers aren't a guarantee and in most cases, without an amnio aren't even accurate. HOWEVER, in our bereavement class two years ago, there was a couple that had a child with a severe birth defect other than Downs. The baby suffered through the last hour.
> 
> Before the couple went back to ttc, they both went in for genetic testing and found they both carried a specific gene that caused their son's birth defect and found out it would likely happen with every pregnancy. They chose to stop ttc and adopted.
> 
> THIS is the case where I believe that testing by an actual geneticist is more accurate than the testing done in the first trimester with blood labs in combination with the scan and anything severe can usually be detected by scan.
> 
> Am I accurate in saying the best time to have genetic testing with higher accuracy is through a geneticist PRIOR to pregnancy with BOTH parents being tested?
> 
> Thought I'd ask you. In my opinion most of the genetic testing they've been trying to push on me and other women of risk (which means anyone over the age of 35) with both pregnancy has no concrete basis other than to persuade couples that children with downs should be either aborted because of their differences (we know many Downs patients are highly functional in society), pushed to terminate because of the cost to the gov't over the lifetime for medical care and lastly the eugenics issue.
> 
> Since not all their information is accurate during the testing and only gives you varied odds and with most severe medical conditions can be found by ultrasound anyways...It makes sense to me that a normal genetics test done prior to conception based on both the father AND the mothers genetic components would be more accurate and have more firm basis than that of the regular medical practices that in my opinion are pushing for the reasons above for someone elses benefit other than the patient/infant.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd get your take on it. :lol: I get into some heavy conversations. :wacko: OBVIOUSLY they are my opinions and not based on facts, but I'm wondering if there is a difference between the genetic tests in medical practices and that of an actual geneticist!

OK so many points to touch upon and clarify!

There are differences between "screening tests" and "diagnostic tests". Screening tests are the ones that readjust a woman's risk of having a child with a chromosomal abnormality. These are the blood tests in 1st and/or 2nd trimester plus nuchal translucency (either called first trimester screen if only 1st trimester bloods + nuchal done, or integrated prenatal screen (IPS) if 1st and 2nd tri bloods + nuchal done). This is the test most routinely offered especially in the context of a negative family history. For example, my age related risk at 37 of having a child with any chromosomal abnormality was 1/125 and specifically for Downs (trisomy 21) was 1/225. I did the IPS and this reduced my risk of having a Downs baby was decreased from 1/225 to 1/2500. However, my 8 week ultrasound did show an umbilical cord cyst, which gives a risk of trisomy 18 (Edward syndrome) of 1/10. So we went on to the "diagnostic test", which was CVS, in which you look directly at the baby's chromosomes. Because you're looking at placental cells with CVS, there is a very small risk (less than 5%) of accidentally looking at mom's cells (placenta is half mom, half baby). If you've got the right cells, the test is 100% reliable. Labs actually look to make sure (through genetic markers) that they are looking at baby's cells, and in the rare cases where they are not, an amnio is then offered, or a repeat CVS. Amnios are much more likely to have success from the start, over 99% chance you're looking at the right cells, but is only done starting at 18 weeks (as opposed to 10-12 weeks like CVS). We didn't want to wait until 18 weeks, so had the CVS.

IF an abnormality is detected on the anatomy ultrasound, then a woman will be offered an amnio regardless of what her blood tests (prenatal screen) showed, since even IF the risk is reduced from 1/225 to 1/2500 like it was for me, there is still that ONE case out of 2500 that that baby can have Down syndrome, and any other trisomies (since the prenatal screen is NOT good for trisomy 13, Patau syndrome, much worse than Down syndrome, and suboptimal as well for trisomy 18). PLUS other chromosomal abnormalities can arise, called unbalanced translocations, or deletions/duplications, which cause either a paucity or an excess of genes. Neither is good. We need a balanced genetic make-up to be healthy. One other very important point. The VAST majority of chromosomal abnormalities including trisomies ARISE IN THE AFFECTED FETUS and are NOT passed down from mom or dad. This represents over 95% of cases. Couples who have infertility or recurring miscarriages ARE offered a karyotype (where you look under the microscope at the chromosomes) to rule-out that they carry balanced translocations (people with these are healthy, but are at risk of early miscarriages or babies born with congenital defects) - but this remains rare in the general population.

Now moving on to "diagnostic testing". 2-3% of babies will have a problem identified at birth. Many of these are what we call multi-factorial and are not accounted for by a single gene: NO TESTING IS AVAILABLE. Common examples: isolated cleft lip and/or palate, most cases of isolated congenital heart defects, isolated umbilical hernias, etc... However if the baby has 2 or more congenital defects, he or she may have an underlying genetic syndrome. Most genetic syndromes are inherited in an autosomal recessive manner, with both mom and dad being carriers but carriers are healthy since they have one working copy of the gene (we have 2 copies of each gene). Affected children have no funcitoning copy. In recessive cases, the risk for every pregnancy is 25%. Unfortunately a couple contemplating a pregnancy can not be screened for recessive diseases, there are over 1000 of them and the cost would be astronomical. We all carry defective genes for 6-8 recessive diseases, but unless our partner happens to carry a defective gene for one of the same as us (odds are already low of this given there are over 1000 possible diseases one can be a carrier for), then we all remain at low risk of having a child with a recessive disease. It DOES happen, we see it all the time, but these diseases are individually very rare. If a baby is identified as having a recessive disease and the mutations are successfully identified, then prenatal diagnosis can be done for subsequent pregnancies, looking specifically for THAT ONE condition (plus for chromosomal abnormalities if the couple choses).

There is actually no condition that gives a risk of 100% for each subsequent pregnancy. At most, the risk is 50%, when we're talking about autosomal dominant conditions: in these group of conditions, having one defective copy is enough to cause disease. Many conditions inherited this way are new in the affected baby (an example being achondroplasia, the most common form of dwarfism). However in some cases, mom or dad are affected but this is usually obvious. I've seen a number of cases where mom or dad actually had a dominant disease but so mild that they were not aware of the diagnosis until they had a more severely affected child. 

ALL of this to say: even if mom and dad have a karyotype done before conceiving a child and it is normal this does NOT mean anything. Chromosomal defects are for the vast majority new in the affected baby. Autosomal recessive diseases are NOT screened for since this is impossible to do (genes are much too small entities to be seen under the microscope and DNA tests are necessary to diagnose these conditions but one NEEDS to start with the affected person in the family) and many dominant mutations arise NEW in the baby as well. Prenatal screening tests are ONLY good for Down syndrome, which is only 1 of many possible trisomies. If there is a family history of a specific condition then yes, we can give more tailored information, but most people do NOT have a positive family history.

Wow, long and winded but I hope this clarifies a few things!!!
:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! For those asking about diaper disposal, we got the diaper champ, not the diaper genie. The advantage of the diaper champ is you can use any garbage bag and do not need refills of a particular brand. What we do is dispose of poopy diapers in the diaper champ and pee-only diapers in the regular kitchen garbage. Works great so far and *sveta* there is NO odor in the house. I know because I have the world's most sensitive nose, lol! It works great and we only have to empty it when it is full.


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks for the info, Angela. :thumbup: Do you have the newer version, or one of the older ones? The reason I ask is that the reviews I've read are awesome for the older one, but not so much for the newer version. As a matter of fact, it's pretty much "poo-poohed" (tee-hee I made a funny) :haha:

They say the newer one is extremely top-heavy and a real pain in the you-know-what when it's time to change the bag. I assume you're not running in to these problems?

I really like the idea of not having to buy special refills for it though...


----------



## pablo797

morning all!

First i'd just like to say CJ the size of your brain is truly amazing! Your post was awesome! Love how my posts are ," how do you shave your crotch?" and yours read like a doctoral thesis. LOL That was a great piece of information! And for the record, I too was not pressured at all by my doctors to do testing. In fact my doctors were pushing against an amnio and I insisted. Again not to terminate, but to be prepared. I'm a planner. 

MA, I hope you got some rest last night! I HATE not sleeping. 

Sunshine, austin, Rottpaw, thanks for the info regarding diaper pails. Still so much to learn. We got one as a hand me down, will have to see what model it is. 

Austin, have you signed up for amazon mom yet? I need to. Just wondering. 

AFM, nothing new. I was writing up the work schedule for the summer yesterday and came to my due date. Makes me realize how close we are! Crazy. Hope everyone has a good day!! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

pablo797 said:


> First i'd just like to say CJ the size of your brain is truly amazing! Your post was awesome! Love how my posts are ," how do you shave your crotch?" and yours read like a doctoral thesis.

:rofl: :rofl: Oh man you make me laugh! I have had my share of crotch-shaving-like posts :haha:


----------



## sunshine71

Too funny, Anna!!! :rofl:

Junebug - I just now had the time to really read that post. Extremely informative, and I thank you for the time you put in to it. :flower:

Hey! I just noticed that according to my ticker I've officially graduated from a triple digit to a double digit countdown - 99 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Codegirl so cute your little one's get along. I bet they would be great friends when they grow a little. My close friend had 2 boys one after the other. The lo is almost 2 and the older one is 3,5. It's so cute when they play :)) But recently they started running about and getting louder, Hahahahhaha!!!

Charmain, I think an in house nanny at the beginning would be a necessity for you rather than a luxury. I bet your Dh will appreciate it more once he has a night's sleep with three little girls crying next door :)) Is the nurse during the night or the day by the way? Either way I bet she would be really useful with getting you into a routine and organising all the stuff in the beginning. 

Viv how are you? I saw the earthquake images on TV news, it looked so scary. Hope things have calmed down a bit.

MA :hugs::hugs: Can you not go and see a nutritionist on your insurance hon? I think parents with perfectly clear genetic histories can still make defected babies because of an occasional bad egg or sperm I think. Woow just read Junebug's reply which is so detailed :)) 

Sunshine can't believe you're already 6 months gone. :happydance: I think it's a good idea to get a diaper bin. When my friend changes her babies nappy at our place, the whole room starts smelling straight away if I don't take the bin out. Especially bad since I have an open plan kitchen.

Hi, Swetya can you pls attach the link? Although I'm in the beginning of my pregnancy I wouldn't mind a quick peak to c what we are in for.

Anna what a scare with spotting. I had it after my terribly long and rough train journey to Italy. Completely freaked out since it was bright red. But luckily didn't last. Glad you are better now. I'd like to c the picts of the nursery too pl. How exciting. :) What's syrup Nazi by the way?

Codegirl and Junebug why do you use cloth diaper? What is the advantage? Are they easy to use?

Junebug are you a dr? Thank you for such detailed info. I dunno about the timing of these tests. Would I be informed about it by my dr? For your OPK question it's also good to follow EWCM as well as OPK since they should actually overlap or be very close to each other.

AFM I finally relaxed a little about this pregnancy. Which turns out not so great in some ways. I'm still on a lot of medication. And I started missing out my med times. Today I reached out and swallowed an extra steroid pill instead of asprin. (Both little white tablets with similar packaging) Than had to force myself to throw up. :dohh: Hope it all cleared out. I guess I need to stay more focused. Can't wait to get the first trimester out of the way. Also I keep waking up at nights and can't go back to sleep. Usually cause I can't adjust my body heat. Is that a normal thing so early on in pregnancy?

:flower::flower: Girls :)


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls...
Anna - Crotch shaving/maintenance is a very important topic... and not one that you can just bring up anywhere! LOL... Nice to have somewhere to talk about such things & not get embarrassed... 
Yep, I signed up for Amazon Mom... I already had an account & is free... haven't bought anything yet, though... We shall see.... 

Thank you all for the validation re: the outside help... Would love it if my mother was able to help, but she is almost 70 and a smoker, to boot... so, no thanks. Skye - you hit the nail on the head about getting us on a schedule... A high price $$$ to pay, but worth its weight in gold, I am told... :) OH... it would be from 10pm -6am. :)

Also, Skye, re: the nightsweats & insomnia... I had insomnia like crazy up until about a month ago... not every night, but def at least a few times a week. What helped me was getting up out of bed, laying in the recliner and reading while having a glass of milk or water... usually I would fall back asleep in 20-30 minutes... but it beat tossing and turning in bed... It really stinks, cause you are already soooo tired, I am sure... Hang in there....

Another 100 degree day in Texas... it's just awful. My dad keeps talking about the drought of '53.... they are saying this one will be just as bad or worse. Needless to say, I am staying inside.... 

Stay cool & take care, everyone!
Charmaine


----------



## codegirl

We cloth because it's cheaper. I know lots of people can spend a lot on their cloth stash but we chose simple fitted diapers (Mother Ease) with covers so they weren't very expensive.

It's also more convinant, never have to run to the store in the middle of the night because we've run out :haha:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Quick pop-in & question...

The test my peri mentioned me having with my ob/gyn tomorrow is a Fetal Fibronectin test... Supposed to give an indication of whether you are at risk for preterm labor...

Anyone had this test?? Would love to hear any insight... Thanks!

https://www.ffntest.com/info/fetal_test.html


----------



## svetayasofiya

skye2010 said:


> Hi, Swetya can you pls attach the link? Although I'm in the beginning of my pregnancy I wouldn't mind a quick peak to c what we are in for.

Here you go... 
https://www.toysrus.ca/registry/link/index.jsp?registryNumber=60252389
(careful when browsing because I think that's my personal link and I'd hate to have any items deleted...) :thumbup:

Hopefully it works! There are only 35 items... seems too small now, lol. Not all the items are available online but hopefully the descriptions will give you an idea. I left off big ticket items like furniture, bedding, car seats, strollers etc... We are taking care of that ourselves. Well actually, our parents have been very generous. 

Quickie post because I gotta get my game on! Stanley Cup finals tonight! Do or die for my beloved Vancouver Canucks!!!!

:happydance:GO CANUCKS GO!!!:happydance:

hugs & kisses all around! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine, I'v heard of it, but haven't had it. Go into gestational complications board and start a thread. I think I remember some having it done!

Code, what kind of mother ease? I was just looking on their website!

I ordered green mountain clotheeze and thirsties duo covers for now. Thought later I'd try some AIO's.

CJ, that's interesting information. Very helpful! Thank you!

Chris #1, too funny! Go watch your Stanley Cup Finals!! Have fun! :hugs:

Still waiting for Viv to pop in!!


----------



## codegirl

We use the Sandy's cotton. I have a couple bambo too but they don't seem to make much difference and were more expensive.. Love them and they are standing up really well on child #2. The only issue I have is that it's hard to tell the two sizes apart as they look the same in the wash :rofl:

If I had to do it over I might be more tempted to buy the colored ones just so I could tell the large from the medium easily :rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I was looking at the colored ones! :haha: what are you using to wash them?


----------



## codegirl

detailed washing instructions would have to come from DH as he does the laundry :haha: but we use Rockin' Green Laundry soap and vinager.

We either line dry or throw them in the dryer with dryer sheets like these.


----------



## lavalux

Whew, I just finished reading all 148 pages of posts! There is no way that I can remember everything, but I just want to say that this is the most amazing group of smart, sassy, sweet girls. :flower: There has been tons of information on this thread from umbilical cord clamping, diagnostic testing vs. screening, baby products, tips for pregnancy side effects, and lots of compassionate support each time you face something new and scary. Also, some funny things (vaginal by-pass surgery, shaving tips for down there)! :haha: 

I truly hope that I get good results tomorrow at our 1st scan and can stay.

AFM, Thank you also for your encouragement and excitement over this BFP. I know that I did not try to conceive as long as many on the TTC 1st 35+ thread, but I've been a late bloomer and waited to get married and start a family. When I first went to my RE, they diagnosed me with diminished ovarian reserve and told me in my first consult that DH and I should start thinking about donor egg IVF. On top of these challenging odds, we are struggling with mortgages on two residences that are both underwater (our condo, and my house from when I was a single girl), some school loans, wedding debt, etc. I paid for each of my IUIs by myself from my monthly paycheck and we painfully came to the conclusion that we could not finance IVF. (MA, we took the Financial Peace course at my church and have really changed our ideas about spending). Anyway, I can't tell you how thrilled I am that we were able to conceive, even with my "older eggs" as they told me. I feel guilty that some of my friends from home and on the other board have been trying for some many years for their baby. I almost feel like we don't deserve our BFP. But, I am trying to chase these negative thoughts away and rely on my faith, my DH, and my friends. :hugs:

So, big :hug: to all the girls (and some of those beautiful babies) on this thread: Rebekah/MA, Svet/Chris, Rottspaw/Angela, Pablo, Austin/Charmaine (way to go, triplets!), codegirl, Junebug (Zoe), Sunshine, Steph (Kaitlyn), Lucy (Matilda ... love that name), Chris, Lynnb, Viv, Skye, Miss Muffet. I apologize if I missed anyone. I will try to post tomorrow afternoon after my FS appt. I am so nervous, scared, excited, happy, and ... exhausted. :sleep: Good night everyone! It's finally rainy in Atlanta so I'm hoping that will help me get some shut eye tonight. Love to y'all. Laura


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Viv, hun, hoping to read you soon :hugs:

Yay for our new posters, Skye and Lava!!! So excited to have you on board!!!

Skye we use cloth because 1) cheaper in long run 2) reduce our carbon footprint and be environmentally conscious 3) much cuter than sposies (disposables)! I love putting Zoë in dresses with her colourful cloth diapers peeping through :cloud9:. MA I use the same detergent as Terri!

Skye, yes I am a doctor. I am a medical geneticist, i.e. the doctor patients get referred to for genetic infertility work-up as well as abnormal prenatal screening, ultrasound findings, etc... My practice is mostly in adult genetics (as opposed to pediatric genetics) but I love all aspects of my specialty!

Charmaine, I've never heard of the fetal fibronectin test, this must be a recent development! Will read up on it tomorrow, need to keep up with this!

Svet, GO CANUCKS!!! Now that my 2 teams (Sens and Canadiens) are out, I'm rooting for the remaining Canadian team ;-)

Good luck at your apt tomorrow Lava! Keep us posted :hugs:

Nite nite all!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Skye, forgot to mention, YES, my OPKs were preceeded by watery and EWCM (started on Wednesday of last week), with the first OPK positive Sunday night. I still had watery CM up until Tuesday AM. I'm having a really hard time with BBT since I'm up at different times in the morning thanks to a teething toddler...


----------



## rottpaw

sunshine71 said:


> Thanks for the info, Angela. :thumbup: Do you have the newer version, or one of the older ones? The reason I ask is that the reviews I've read are awesome for the older one, but not so much for the newer version. As a matter of fact, it's pretty much "poo-poohed" (tee-hee I made a funny) :haha:
> 
> They say the newer one is extremely top-heavy and a real pain in the you-know-what when it's time to change the bag. I assume you're not running in to these problems?
> 
> I really like the idea of not having to buy special refills for it though...

Hey Chris! I have not had any problems and love our diaper champ. It was purchased new in late January if that helps...we don't have any issues changing the bag (pretty simple actually) andi have not noticed any problems with it being top heavy. You can operate it with just one hand and I love mine! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Yes viv please check in! 

And YAY lava! Praying for your scan tomorrow! 

Hugs all! Got to run to bed but will catch up tomorrow. Love to all!


----------



## codegirl

:hi: and welcome Skye and Lava!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ACK I just noticed Zoë's ticker calls her a "toddler"!!! Where did my baby go :cry:


----------



## HappyAuntie

AustinGurrl said:


> Quick pop-in & question...
> 
> The test my peri mentioned me having with my ob/gyn tomorrow is a Fetal Fibronectin test... Supposed to give an indication of whether you are at risk for preterm labor...
> 
> Anyone had this test?? Would love to hear any insight... Thanks!
> 
> https://www.ffntest.com/info/fetal_test.html

<stepping out of the shadows>

I actually know something about this one! My sister went into preterm labor with her first at 26 weeks with no warning after a completely normal pregnancy (up until that point). She was hospitalized and on complete bed rest from then on, and they were able to hold off delivery until 32 weeks. (And my niece only had to stay in NICU for a week and then they sent her home, and she's been completely fine ever since.) Fast forward to 2006 and she was pregnant with #2... because of her prior ptl, they started running the fetal fibronectin test on her every two weeks at about 24 weeks. When it went positive a few weeks later, she was put on full bedrest (at home this time) until about 35 weeks when they determined via some other test that my nephews lungs were developed enough that he'd be ok. They released her from bedrest, she went into labor a few days later, and presto baby. 

That's what I know about the fetal fibronectin test. Not too much, really! :haha: But I can absolutely find out more from her if you want me to. :flower:

<heading back to lurkdom once more>


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Quick pop-in & question...
> 
> The test my peri mentioned me having with my ob/gyn tomorrow is a Fetal Fibronectin test... Supposed to give an indication of whether you are at risk for preterm labor...
> 
> Anyone had this test?? Would love to hear any insight... Thanks!
> 
> https://www.ffntest.com/info/fetal_test.html
> 
> <stepping out of the shadows>
> 
> I actually know something about this one! My sister went into preterm labor with her first at 26 weeks with no warning after a completely normal pregnancy (up until that point). She was hospitalized and on complete bed rest from then on, and they were able to hold off delivery until 32 weeks. (And my niece only had to stay in NICU for a week and then they sent her home, and she's been completely fine ever since.) Fast forward to 2006 and she was pregnant with #2... because of her prior ptl, they started running the fetal fibronectin test on her every two weeks at about 24 weeks. When it went positive a few weeks later, she was put on full bedrest (at home this time) until about 35 weeks when they determined via some other test that my nephews lungs were developed enough that he'd be ok. They released her from bedrest, she went into labor a few days later, and presto baby.
> 
> That's what I know about the fetal fibronectin test. Not too much, really! :haha: But I can absolutely find out more from her if you want me to. :flower:
> 
> <heading back to lurkdom once more>Click to expand...

Very interesting! I wondered why it wasn't performed on me. I think it's a scan isn't it?? Seems as though they many not perform it because I've already got the stitch, p17 injections and already on bed rest. :shrug: I'll have to ask. Was your sister given a cerclage and injections for her second or were they just monitoring her? Am curious to find out what she had as preventatives and if this test was in conjunction. 

Maybe I'll ask them next week about it. I was told though that no other scans would be performed until the anomaly scan in 5 wks. I was thinking the other day though that the nurse in the hospital said I'd most likely start injections to mature Amelia's lungs. Nobody has mentioned that either. Hmm, you have me wondering. :haha:

Thanks for chiming in!:hugs::flower:


Lava, Wowee you've been busy reading. Haha

CJ, thanks for chiming in about the soap. It made my choice easier with you two!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Quick pop-in & question...
> 
> The test my peri mentioned me having with my ob/gyn tomorrow is a Fetal Fibronectin test... Supposed to give an indication of whether you are at risk for preterm labor...
> 
> Anyone had this test?? Would love to hear any insight... Thanks!
> 
> https://www.ffntest.com/info/fetal_test.html
> 
> <stepping out of the shadows>
> 
> I actually know something about this one! My sister went into preterm labor with her first at 26 weeks with no warning after a completely normal pregnancy (up until that point). She was hospitalized and on complete bed rest from then on, and they were able to hold off delivery until 32 weeks. (And my niece only had to stay in NICU for a week and then they sent her home, and she's been completely fine ever since.) Fast forward to 2006 and she was pregnant with #2... because of her prior ptl, they started running the fetal fibronectin test on her every two weeks at about 24 weeks. When it went positive a few weeks later, she was put on full bedrest (at home this time) until about 35 weeks when they determined via some other test that my nephews lungs were developed enough that he'd be ok. They released her from bedrest, she went into labor a few days later, and presto baby.
> 
> That's what I know about the fetal fibronectin test. Not too much, really! :haha: But I can absolutely find out more from her if you want me to. :flower:
> 
> <heading back to lurkdom once more>Click to expand...
> 
> Very interesting! I wondered why it wasn't performed on me. I think it's a scan isn't it?? Seems as though they many not perform it because I've already got the stitch, p17 injections and already on bed rest. :shrug: I'll have to ask. Was your sister given a cerclage and injections for her second or were they just monitoring her? Am curious to find out what she had as preventatives and if this test was in conjunction.
> 
> Maybe I'll ask them next week about it. I was told though that no other scans would be performed until the anomaly scan in 5 wks. I was thinking the other day though that the nurse in the hospital said I'd most likely start injections to mature Amelia's lungs. Nobody has mentioned that either. Hmm, you have me wondering. :haha:
> 
> Thanks for chiming in!:hugs::flower:
> 
> 
> Lava, Wowee you've been busy reading. Haha
> 
> CJ, thanks for chiming in about the soap. It made my choice easier with you two!Click to expand...

Nope, no cerclage or injections with the 2nd, just the monitoring, ffn and at-home bedrest (after the positive ffn). 

With her first, she did get the shot to speed up lung development because they knew my niece was coming early - it reached the point where they couldn't hold her off any longer. After going into ptl at 26 weeks, her waters broke just before 31 weeks. I think that's when she got the lung shot. They were able to ward off infection for just over a week and then had to let her deliver at 32 weeks because then my niece's lungs were ok (thanks to the shot) and the risk of infection became too great. My niece was born at 5 lb 10 oz - pretty big for 32 weeks. She looked enormous compared to the other preemies in the NICU. 

So yeah, with the 2nd she started getting the ffn every two weeks around week 24. Her OB said apparently she just cooks 'em faster than normal. :winkwink: 

And I believe the ffn test is a vaginal swab, not a scan.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks. Hm, maybe they haven't mentioned it because I've got the injection to stop PTL and an actual cerclage. Maybe because they couldn't do anymore other than what they've already done. I'll ask just in case ESPECIALLY about the injection for the lungs though as I know I'm getting that but nobody mentioned when. It's good to know those are swab tests. Now I'll know what to look for if they decide on it.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah - the lung shot is giving if they think you are about to deliver preterm. They gave it to me when I went in. It is usually givin 24-48 hours prior to delivery. I dont think they give it after 36 weeks though.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh here are some recent photos if katelyn. she is 1ounce away from being 5lbs!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

aww, she's very cute! Look at her hold herself up on the bed!!

As for the shot. Glad to know the timing. So thank goodness I don't need that sucker right now! :haha: I'm not planning on going into labor anytime soon. Wonder why the nurse said I'd get one at 24wks? I'll still ask about it because the nurse brought it up, but I think the reason the office never brought it up is because of what you said. They won't give it until they know your a few days away. THAT, I'm not planning on doing. My hope now is between the stitch and the Progesterone Injections, I'll be able to have as normal a pregnancy now as I can.

It would give me hope for a peaceful future pregnancy knowing after the stitch and injections I "could" get to term. So here's to keeping Amelia in there safe and sound AT LEAST until 28 wks the earliest...but I would rather have her in October. :thumbup:

How's bf'ing and bonding going now that she's home Steph??


----------



## Lucy1973

Steph she is absolutely gorgeous, so cute!!! Glad she is doing so well, and getting nice and chubby! :happydance:

Lava, hope your scan is perfect and you will be telling us the good news soon, and maybe showing a pic? :hugs:

Hi to everyone! :hi:


----------



## skye2010

Girls I really want to have a ticker but I'm a bit reluctant to sign up with one of these websites that flood my account with lot's of newsletters and junk mail. Any suggestions?


----------



## lynnb

skye2010 said:


> Girls I really want to have a ticker but I'm a bit reluctant to sign up with one of these websites that flood my account with lot's of newsletters and junk mail. Any suggestions?

I've used Lilypie & never had to sign in so I don't get any e-mails from them


Lava - Good luck with your scan


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Same here, Lilypie and no emails!


----------



## lavalux

Oh, Katelyn is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

I also use lilypie and they are about the ONLY ones who never send me junk mail LOL!

Lava, let us know what time the scan is if you pop back in this morning! Will be praying for you!


----------



## lavalux

Angela ... it's at 4:15 this afternoon. Will they check my HCG & progesterone again? I know since I've not yet reached 6 weeks, I will not see a heartbeat yet. If we had our scan in a few more days, maybe, but it has been so hard waiting for today to get here, I'm not sure I could have made it much longer. ;) I know I am spoiled to be monitored so early, but it also makes me nervous. Trying to keep a good thought.


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, ladies - happy Friday Eve!

Steph - Katelyn is so sweet! And growing so quickly, too - yay for the almost 5 pounds!

Skye - sorry about the insomnia. I had that a lot the 1st trimester, too. And then, of course, I was absolutely exhausted during the day when I COULDN'T take a nap... The good news is it should fade a little after the 1st trimester. How far along are you? Good luck with the ticker!

Charmaine - I joined Amazon Mom last month. I think it originally comes with 3 months of free Amazon Prime (i.e. free 2 day shipping on most items), but with every $25 you spend for baby stuff, it adds an additional month of Prime for up to a total of 12 months. We bought our crib through that, so I've got the full 12 months of free shipping now. LOVE it. I plan on making all my major purchases through there. :thumbup:

Sorry about your heat-wave. Send a little up north, will ya? :winkwink:

Chris #1 - so sorry about your team! At least they made it to the finals - Sabres were out in the 1st round... :dohh:

Lava - good luck with your scan today!! 

Angela - thanks for the pail input. Reading web reviews is helpful, but it's always nicer to get the two cents from someone you trust. :thumbup:

Junebug - don't be sad, Zoe's still a baby! She's just a little bit bigger, that's all :hugs: 

HA - thanks for weighing in on the fft. I'd never heard of it either, but I'm definitely asking about it at my next appointment at the end of the month.

Viv - hope you're hanging in there okay. Please post when you have a minute to let us know how you're doing. :hug:

Anna, Lucy, Rebekah, Terri... Hi girls! (sorry if I missed anyone!)

Not much going on with me - I had my glucose tolerance test this morning. It went a LOT smoother than I expected. The lab I go to is NEVER on time - why they even bother scheduling appointments, I have no idea - but today for a change they took me on time. And the stuff I had to drink wasn't as awful as I thought it was going to be, either. I fully expected to finally leave that place ready to take someone's head off (like I usually am when I deal with them), but I wasn't even remotely pissed! Who'da thunk it possible??

Have a great day, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## sunshine71

Lava - we must have started posting at the same time... Actually at six weeks there's a chance you might see a heartbeat, as they can sometimes see them as early as five weeks. But that's not a definite, so panic if you don't. Good luck!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, forgot to say, Katelyn is suuuuuch a cutie pie!!! 

Lava good luck with your apt today, keep us posted!

Zoë decided she wanted to nurse a bit last night. And even though it had been 3 days since she had last nursed, there was still milk there. I think I'll just continue to give her the option and see how it goes. She wanted to nurse while we were in the bath and then after story time :cloud9:

I didn't sleep well. I don't know what's up. I hope I can rest better tonight after my run...

Hope everyone is having a good morning!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls!

Lava, I *think* they will recheck your betas while you're there; seems like they did when I went. I can't wait to hear how everything goes! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Hey all!

I can not believe how many pages the are afte only 24 hrs!!

Sunshine, I have my glucose test next week. Good to know it isn't as bad as all that. Congrads on the double digit count down! 

CJ, zoe will always be your baby!

Skye, my mom made a comment on what I was eating a few weeks ago, commenting on how much syrup I was putting on my waffle ( she has weight hang ups she has kinndly passed them to me) so now I refer to her as the syrup nazi. Good luck with the ticker. Can't remember where I got mine. 

Austin, sorry about the heat! I am already registered with amazon due to kindle,so hopefully signing up for amazon mom will be a breeze. 

Svet, sorry for the loss! I am ashamed to say I was cheering for Boston. I used to play co-ed hockey and it's funny watching game with DH as I know more about it than he does! 

Lava, good luck with scan today! I am impressed you read the whole thread. Welcome!!

Codegirl, thanks to you an MA for all the diaper info. I am looking into a hybrid. 

Rottpaw, HI!

HA, so good to see you lurking,and such good info. Thanks for being here. 

Steph, such sweet pictures of your girl! She is just precious! 

Vivienne, hope you are well and safe! 

AFM, nothing to tell. Seeing Lyle Lovette and John Hiatt tonight at our local ampitheater with two girl friends. Very excited for a girls night out! 

have a good one! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, the concert sounds like fun! It has been too hot here to even think about going outside. The weather people said we've literally already had a month's worth of 90+ days. Boooo! I hate the heat.

Steph, Katelyn is just beautiful! And almost 5 lbs already! Grow Katelyn Grow!

CJ, I hope you get some sleep tonight! I know how it feels to lose sleep and it makes all the difference. I swear I think it is almost worse when you start to catch up again and then lose more!

Sunshine, let me know if you have other registry questions. I researched everything and drove myself nuts, so ask away LOL!

Lava, can't wait to hear the outcome! :hugs:

Lynn, Sveta, Austin, Rebekah - :hi:! I'm so sorry if I missed anyone! It's been a long day and I've got baby brain for sure!

Has anyone heard from Viv yet?


----------



## lavalux

Ok, y'all. I just got back from the fertility clinic and am still a little numb, and more than a little worried. They saw TWO gestational sacs with a yolk sac in each. One was a 15 mm gestational sac with a 4 mm yolk sac; the other 13 mm with a yolk sac of 3 mm. No fetal pole or heartbeat was detected. I am 5 weeks 6 days. We will go back next Thursday to see if there has been any development. The doctor did not seem overly concerned about the lack of fetal pole or heartbeat based on my gestational age and said that this was an early scan, but he was cautious. They did not check my HCG or progesterone as my previous numbers looked good and he said that right now, there was no point to stick another needle in me. So, I've search the internet and seen that at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, it is not uncommon to see no fetal pole. I had prepared myself to not see the heartbeat, but was really expecting to see a baby. DH & I are in shock (omg, possibly twins!) and scared and now can only wait.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, which hybrid? Have you looked it up on Diaperpin.com? Check the feedback on the specific diaper your thinking about to make sure people actually like it and that there are no blowouts, that the diaper and gussets are made well. :winkwink:

I'm strictly flats with snappies and diaper covers until I figure out what her body type will be and which hybrids will work for her.

I've been waiting PATIENTLY for my diaper covers. Should come tomorrow. :happydance: 

Went for a ride today. Was lovely to spite the fact that last night a migraine started and I was up until 5am with awful pain that tylenol just wouldn't get rid of. Had it slightly throughout the day today too. Now I'm wondering if I have a sinus infection causing some of it. I have a bloody nose (which is normal during pregnancy) but my nose is burning. Which makes me wonder if it's an actual sinus infection. I'm thinking I can't take a thing for it though so will have to suffer through it aside from trying a neti pot rinse.

Otherwise had a lovely day outside. Actually going on the porch with Doug and the dogs while he plants flowers in the planters. 

Talk later ladies! :hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Ok, y'all. I just got back from the fertility clinic and am still a little numb, and more than a little worried. They saw TWO gestational sacs with a yolk sac in each. One was a 15 mm gestational sac with a 4 mm yolk sac; the other 13 mm with a yolk sac of 3 mm. No fetal pole or heartbeat was detected. I am 5 weeks 6 days. We will go back next Thursday to see if there has been any development. The doctor did not seem overly concerned about the lack of fetal pole or heartbeat based on my gestational age and said that this was an early scan, but he was cautious. They did not check my HCG or progesterone as my previous numbers looked good and he said that right now, there was no point to stick another needle in me. So, I've search the internet and seen that at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, it is not uncommon to see no fetal pole. I had prepared myself to not see the heartbeat, but was really expecting to see a baby. DH & I are in shock and scared and now can only wait.

Lava, First, CONGRATS!! Looks like TWINS!:happydance::flower::cloud9:

Second, I wouldn't worry about the fetal pole. As I've told others, you can't usually hear a fetal heartbeat until closer to mid 6-8 wks and sometimes some women have gone even later. 

Your seeing two sacs and this early THAT is excellent. Give it some time. One baby may be younger than the other in gestation.:winkwink: So I'd just go about my day, enjoy your beautiful outcome and wait for the next appointment dear friend!:happydance: \o/


----------



## rottpaw

Laura! :hugs: 

I agree with Rebekah! :happydance: If the doctor wasn't concerned, don't stress at this point. The news sounds very GOOD and I know it is hard to wait, but try to relax and enjoy for the time being! And yes, OMG! TWINS? :happydance::happydance:

I looked back at my 6w2d scan from ACRM. The fetal pole length on that gestational day for me was only a little more than 1/3 cm. I would never have seen it if they hadn't marked it on the printout so it is ENTIRELY possible that yours just can't be seen yet. Don't stress!! 

Hugs honey! I know this news must have thrown you both into a tailspin in both good and bad ways, but try to relax and enjoy and put your feet up (at least mentally) for the next week! We will all be here waiting with you! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Lava, so exciting! It's fine to not see heartbeats so early on! In one week you may still not, but there is a good chance you will. 

Just went for my run with the class, we've now progressed to 5 sets of 3 min run, 1 min walk. We did about 3.4km, which isn't too bad! I started Lindsay Brin's 60 minute Slim-Down on Monday (she provides a realistic diet on top of a specific exercise program using 4 of her DVDs plus running outside, perfect for me who gets bored doing the same thing day in day out) and I've dropped 2 lbs already. Only 6 more to go to get to pre-pregnancy weight!!! I've been yo-yo'ing with these last 10 lbs since January, hopefully this will get rid of the weight once and for all.

Didn't get to nurse Zoëlle to sleep tonight since I had to leave before bed time. Will try tomorrow.

Rebekah I hope you had a relaxing evening!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!! The wounds are still fresh from last nights game so I can't talk about it yet :haha: Just please don't judge such a wonderful, beautiful city on a handful of drunk ass hooligans antics. Real fans don't loot and torch cars. Same crap happened here in Mtl. a couple years ago and it wasn't even the Stanley Cup finals :dohh:

Lavalux: TWINS!!!! :baby: :baby: Oh my goodness! Exciting news! Please don't worry yet about lack of HB or fetal pole. As the other girls said it is still VERY early for a scan. :hugs:

Tonight DH and I went to buy our crib!! I had one vision in mind all these months and we ended up with something TOTALLY different and ultra modern! :happydance: Let me see if I can post a pic..... It's def. not for everyone's tastes but we really liked it and it was high quality furniture marked down to liquidation prices. :thumbup: I love a deal! We also bought the mattress and a baby cage (playpen) :rofl: All this was a gift from my parents so we are very very lucky. My mother in law is buying our stroller (travel system) and I have already picked that out, just have to swing by babys'r'us to buy it. All the money needed to set up your first child is so daunting, so it's really nice to have help. We are VERY thankful and will hopefully be able to pay it forward to our children some day.

This is the collection. The furniture is white. For some reason in the pic it looks creamy. Anyway, we bought the crib and the 6 drawer (3 high) dresser without the hutch. We will get a changing pad for on top, so it will function as our change table. Like I said it's not for everyone, but we thought it was really funky:

https://www.dearbornbaby.com/images/D/cirque.jpg

This is the bedding I am going to buy:

https://trusca.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRUCA1-8574146dt.jpg


We are going to do two walls off-white and two walls a fun apple/lime green to match the bedding. White drapes... carpet... I can't wait!!! This weekend I'll be locked up studying for my exam Wednesday, but then its all about getting ready for the baby! :happydance: I really hope they didn't get the gender wrong!!!! :|


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Svet I LOVE it!!!!

Good luck studying :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone! CJ, yes, had a lovely night. I've still been dealing with migraines but just pushing through it. What will tomorrows injections bring next week?! :haha: We actually went for a ride with the dogs, went for ice cream and came back home to watch "The Way Back" we rented from netflix. I actually liked it. Not usually my type of movie, but I did enjoy it.

Someone from the church brought sloppie joes and potato salad. It was kind of like a cook out with friends only in the bedroom with my husband and dogs. haha

Chris, I like it. It is modern. Totally wouldn't look right over here as the woodwork is as ancient as the house, but I actually like some of the more modern cribs. Had a hard time not buying one I liked but it just didn't go with the decor of our home which is pretty much on the Americana side or old country farmhouse type furniture. I can like it through you. Can't WAIT to see the pictures when your done with it. It's going to look just beautiful! :happydance: Another thing I like about the more modern is that they are more squared off. There's just something clean about that look. ((sigh)) if only we'd sell our furniture and start over again. :haha: NO WAY Doug would buy that excuse from me. Haha

Well, I'm off. I'm trying to relax lately. I DO notice I'm a bit more moody lately. Not a fan of the wanting to cry bit all the time for no reason. I whine a lot lately too and it just makes me want to hit my head. :duh: :haha: SO not a fan of my behavior lately. :wacko:


----------



## lavalux

Thank you for your kindness & encouragement. To be honest, I am sick with worry & spent most of the night crying as I feel that next week's appt will bring the dreaded bad news. My DH has been very sweet to me, but he is sad & worried too. He spent an hour on the internet trying to find reassuring information or stories, but we just wound up with lots of conflicting info. I was alarmed at how many doctors told their patients at 5.5 & 6 weeks with no fetal pole & heartbeat that they should schedule their D&C. In any event, we aren't doing anything like that until we know for sure, but I am preparing my mind for the loss. I am going to go back to lurking for a bit, but will you please pray for my miracle babies to grow.


----------



## rottpaw

lavalux said:


> Thank you for your kindness & encouragement. To be honest, I am sick with worry & spent most of the night crying as I feel that next week's appt will bring the dreaded bad news. My DH has been very sweet to me, but he is sad & worried too. He spent an hour on the internet trying to find reassuring information or stories, but we just wound up with lots of conflicting info. I was alarmed at how many doctors told their patients at 5.5 & 6 weeks with no fetal pole & heartbeat that they should schedule their D&C. In any event, we aren't doing anything like that until we know for sure, but I am preparing my mind for the loss. I am going to go back to lurking for a bit, but will you please pray for my miracle babies to grow.

Definitely praying! :hugs::hugs: I know the waiting is so hard and now you feel extra worried, but I truly believe next Thursday you will get good news. Try to rest up in the meantime and STOP googling. You will make yourselves nuts trying to sort fact from fiction on the Internet. I know because I did too lol. Sending you massive hugs and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Svet the nursery items are beautiful and I love your color scheme!


----------



## sunshine71

Lava - Hang in there! I was EXACTLY where you are right now with my early scans (but only 1 sac, not 2). And my doc said the same stuff... too early to tell, come back in a week, yada yada yada... I won't bother telling you not to worry, because that's just plain silly. Of COURSE you're going to worry. That week of waiting is absolute hell. But please try to concentrate on the fact that every single gestational sac starts out exactly like yours are now, and most go on to grow into babies. There's absolutely no reason to believe yours won't, either. You, your hubby - and your TWO babies! - are in my thoughts/prayers. 

And stay off the internet!!! (Except THIS site, of course!) It'll only make you crazy. :)

Chris #1 - LOVE the furniture! 

Anna - how was the concert? Hope you had a fun time! I could stand a girls night out, too - too bad my "girls" don't live around here. :( A "girls night out" with the hubby just isn't the same. :haha:

Angela - thanks for letting me pick your brain on all this registry type stuff. I'm sure I'll be doing just that in the near future! :thumbup: 

To everyone else - good morning and Happy Friday! :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Ha! Ha! I'm trying to be good and not google anymore. 

Svet, 
I love the baby furniture. So modern & very sweet. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Thank you for your kindness & encouragement. To be honest, I am sick with worry & spent most of the night crying as I feel that next week's appt will bring the dreaded bad news. My DH has been very sweet to me, but he is sad & worried too. He spent an hour on the internet trying to find reassuring information or stories, but we just wound up with lots of conflicting info. I was alarmed at how many doctors told their patients at 5.5 & 6 weeks with no fetal pole & heartbeat that they should schedule their D&C. In any event, we aren't doing anything like that until we know for sure, but I am preparing my mind for the loss. I am going to go back to lurking for a bit, but will you please pray for my miracle babies to grow.

Little tough love...KNOCK OFF the googling! :lol: Of course it's going to give you the worse case scenario! Quite a few of the women in here and on the main boards have gone through this EXACT same thing! In fact, many Dr.'s REFUSE to test until your half way through the 6th week and that ONLY depends on how high your numbers are pertaining to how many your carrying. Trust me when I say if your 5wks you almost never see a fetal pole! also MANY women who were found not to have the fetal poles after the 8th week were told to have an HSG procedure. Quite a few of them waited another couple weeks just in case and ended up with quite the surprise. Now that's not to say that the fetal pole WILL show up for everyone, but it sure is normal that at this early in the game you'll rarely see the fetal pole or hear the heart beating. Those that do are quite lucky that the sonographer was able to pick it up so early.

Worrying is only going to make things harder for you in this pregnancy. Take it from someone who worried through most of her 1st trimester until 22wks. It's NOT fun. Having your outcome of a baby let alone TWINS is a blessing! Take it for what it is and find joy in it. Go to your next appointment and see what happens then but you deserve to enjoy the gift you have before you. Don't waste it away worrying as I did this time. This experience is such a gift and the fact that your achieving that is a blessing. I for one am holding faith that you'll hear the fetal heartbeat in Gods timing. It SO much better! :winkwink: \o/

I'm confident that you'll see a fetal pole soon. Just DON'T google! :winkwink::hugs::flower:


----------



## lavalux

Thanks everyone, especially Sunshine, Angela, and MA. I wasn't expecting to HEAR a heartbeat, but was expecting to SEE the fetal pole instead of an empty sac. I won't lie. I am scared. I know I come across as such a negative person that just worries all the time. Trust me, I hate that I am feeling this way, especially since I am usually a very positive person. 

I have taken your advice and am not going to read anymore about it on the internet. I'm trying to read and spend time with my husband today and count my blessings. I know that this is all in God's hands and He will see me through regardless of the outcome. I REALLY appreciate your post and I am trying to keep myself calm. Until Thursday, I am hoping for the best and trying to not expect the very worst. So, thank you again for hanging in there with me.


----------



## sunshine71

You don't come across as negative OR a worrier, Lava - you come across as human! :hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Quick pop in for Friday...
First of all, Lava... I KNOW what it is like to get that news... and if your doc was like ours, they are not optimistic at all... I believe they try to prepare you for the worst... Leaving my appt where we had the first scan & saw three, there is NO WAY in the world I ever thought I would get this far... Just take a deep breath... and have faith. 

Also - I did not see a heartbeat until almost 8 weeks... that waiting in between is awful... just like everyone says, try to not google, etc... but I know it is soo hard... Just take it easy... and rest. Prayers for you!!! Getting used to even the IDEA of multiples is craaaaazyy!!!! I am here is you have questions, not that I might know the answers, but please feel free, if you have the inclination... :hugs:

Chris #1 - Precious nursery!!! Can't wait to see finished product... But keep your nose to the grindstone, girl!!! THEN, imagine how much fun you will have getting ready... fingers crossed for exam day!!

Anna - TWO of my faves in concert... Lyle is awesome... Just love him!! Sure you had a good time... Tho' a concert just ain't the same without a cocktail, is it?? All I know is I did a whole lot less "woo-hoo-ing"... lol... Glad you got a night out!

Everyone else - Have an awesome day!!

AFm - Trying to get in some "work" time... My folks are here with my niece & nephew (ages 8 & 3)... OMG - I am desperate to go back to an office! (joking!) Taking care of a toddler & attn to the 8 yr old is exhausting.... and my mom is here to help! Jeez.... AM I READY FOR THIS????? I don't think so.... :dohh: Having a nice visit, though... their home life w/ my ex-sister in law (who is truly awful) leaves a lot to be desired and it just breaks my heart to see how much these children respond to individual love & attention... and all I did was bake some cookies with them today to give to grandpa for father's day... truly breaks my heart & just kills my mom to send them back to their awful mother....

25 weeks and counting.... love to all,
Charmaine


----------



## AustinGurrl

Oh... had the Fetal Fibronectin test (sp?) yesterday and got a NEGATIVE!!! YAY!!!
Here is a quick summary of what I learned from my ob visit:
- As I think I may have said, it is a test that is used to "predict" if you are a candidate for preterm labor in the next 2 weeks (starting at around 24-25 weeks)...
- It is more effective indicator for singletons than multiples...
- A negative result is more reliable than a positive... ie: just because you get a positive does not mean you WILL go into preterm labor, just something to pay more attention to
- It was done with a cervical swab... and wow, I was quite a bit more sensitive in that area than the last time anyone was "down there"... 
-Got the results in abt 2 hours
- Is only an indicator until about 28 weeks, not very reliable after that (at least that is what they told me)

Hope this helps if anyone is interested!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Oh... had the Fetal Fibronectin test (sp?) yesterday and got a NEGATIVE!!! YAY!!!
> Here is a quick summary of what I learned from my ob visit:
> - As I think I may have said, it is a test that is used to "predict" if you are a candidate for preterm labor in the next 2 weeks (starting at around 24-25 weeks)...
> - It is more effective indicator for singletons than multiples...
> - A negative result is more reliable than a positive... ie: just because you get a positive does not mean you WILL go into preterm labor, just something to pay more attention to
> - It was done with a cervical swab... and wow, I was quite a bit more sensitive in that area than the last time anyone was "down there"...
> -Got the results in abt 2 hours
> - Is only an indicator until about 28 weeks, not very reliable after that (at least that is what they told me)
> 
> Hope this helps if anyone is interested!

Yay!! This is an EXCELLENT sign Charmaine!! Your already at 25wks which is AWESOME. Obviously we want you to get MUCH more further along so the test sounds like that will be a good sign as well. Your doing SO WELL!:happydance:

Did they say whether this testing was done on anyone with a cerclage or 17P injections? Obviously with my last pregnancy we KNOW I "could" go into preterm labor, but I'm wondering with the extra preventatives if they STILL do this or not. Also...when doing the swab did they have to use a speculum to open the vaginal walls? 

Reason I'm asking is the use of a speculum for me since my cervical length has dwindled and I'm already showing signs of funneling would be risky. So that could be another reason they haven't mentioned it either.

Just wondering.:shrug::haha:

I also think your doing WONDERFUL with the reality of multiples. I can imagine you'll be great parents. It's exciting to listen to your journey! Though I STILL can't believe we have a mom of triplets among us and NOW a mom of twins. :happydance: So much fun hearing this news. It's a gift with our singletons but so exciting to hear the process of multiples! Twice or in your case THREE times the fun. :haha: :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Mommy's Angel said:


> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Oh... had the Fetal Fibronectin test (sp?) yesterday and got a NEGATIVE!!! YAY!!!
> Here is a quick summary of what I learned from my ob visit:
> - As I think I may have said, it is a test that is used to "predict" if you are a candidate for preterm labor in the next 2 weeks (starting at around 24-25 weeks)...
> - It is more effective indicator for singletons than multiples...
> - A negative result is more reliable than a positive... ie: just because you get a positive does not mean you WILL go into preterm labor, just something to pay more attention to
> - It was done with a cervical swab... and wow, I was quite a bit more sensitive in that area than the last time anyone was "down there"...
> -Got the results in abt 2 hours
> - Is only an indicator until about 28 weeks, not very reliable after that (at least that is what they told me)
> 
> Hope this helps if anyone is interested!
> 
> Yay!! This is an EXCELLENT sign Charmaine!! Your already at 25wks which is AWESOME. Obviously we want you to get MUCH more further along so the test sounds like that will be a good sign as well. Your doing SO WELL!:happydance:
> 
> Did they say whether this testing was done on anyone with a cerclage or 17P injections? Obviously with my last pregnancy we KNOW I "could" go into preterm labor, but I'm wondering with the extra preventatives if they STILL do this or not. Also...when doing the swab did they have to use a speculum to open the vaginal walls?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is the use of a speculum for me since my cervical length has dwindled and I'm already showing signs of funneling would be risky. So that could be another reason they haven't mentioned it either.
> 
> Just wondering.:shrug::haha:
> 
> I also think your doing WONDERFUL with the reality of multiples. I can imagine you'll be great parents. It's exciting to listen to your journey! Though I STILL can't believe we have a mom of triplets among us and NOW a mom of twins. :happydance: So much fun hearing this news. It's a gift with our singletons but so exciting to hear the process of multiples! Twice or in your case THREE times the fun. :haha: :winkwink: :flower:Click to expand...

Awwwhhh, thanks, Rebekah... no, I don't have any knowledge about how a cerclage or the injex would figure into the FFBN test... and yes, they DID use a speculum and for me, it was quite uncomfortable, so I would venture to say not a good risk for you... but alas, I am not an MD... a question or two to your doc or peri couldn't hurt, for sure... 

We also picked up our cribs this weekend... I am sure that will be BIG OL' DOSE OF REALITY to see them all set up... :)

Thank you again, for your sweet words, my friend :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Oh... had the Fetal Fibronectin test (sp?) yesterday and got a NEGATIVE!!! YAY!!!
> Here is a quick summary of what I learned from my ob visit:
> - As I think I may have said, it is a test that is used to "predict" if you are a candidate for preterm labor in the next 2 weeks (starting at around 24-25 weeks)...
> - It is more effective indicator for singletons than multiples...
> - A negative result is more reliable than a positive... ie: just because you get a positive does not mean you WILL go into preterm labor, just something to pay more attention to
> - It was done with a cervical swab... and wow, I was quite a bit more sensitive in that area than the last time anyone was "down there"...
> -Got the results in abt 2 hours
> - Is only an indicator until about 28 weeks, not very reliable after that (at least that is what they told me)
> 
> Hope this helps if anyone is interested!
> 
> Yay!! This is an EXCELLENT sign Charmaine!! Your already at 25wks which is AWESOME. Obviously we want you to get MUCH more further along so the test sounds like that will be a good sign as well. Your doing SO WELL!:happydance:
> 
> Did they say whether this testing was done on anyone with a cerclage or 17P injections? Obviously with my last pregnancy we KNOW I "could" go into preterm labor, but I'm wondering with the extra preventatives if they STILL do this or not. Also...when doing the swab did they have to use a speculum to open the vaginal walls?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is the use of a speculum for me since my cervical length has dwindled and I'm already showing signs of funneling would be risky. So that could be another reason they haven't mentioned it either.
> 
> Just wondering.:shrug::haha:
> 
> I also think your doing WONDERFUL with the reality of multiples. I can imagine you'll be great parents. It's exciting to listen to your journey! Though I STILL can't believe we have a mom of triplets among us and NOW a mom of twins. :happydance: So much fun hearing this news. It's a gift with our singletons but so exciting to hear the process of multiples! Twice or in your case THREE times the fun. :haha: :winkwink: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwhhh, thanks, Rebekah... no, I don't have any knowledge about how a cerclage or the injex would figure into the FFBN test... and yes, they DID use a speculum and for me, it was quite uncomfortable, so I would venture to say not a good risk for you... but alas, I am not an MD... a question or two to your doc or peri couldn't hurt, for sure...
> 
> We also picked up our cribs this weekend... I am sure that will be BIG OL' DOSE OF REALITY to see them all set up... :)
> 
> Thank you again, for your sweet words, my friend :kiss:Click to expand...

Oh yay! You HAVE to take pics of the finished room! I can't even FATHOM how it will look afterwards. :rofl: I'm working on Amelia's SLOWLY of course and we'll get our furniture off layways the end of July when I've hit 28wks.:happydance: It's been interesting trying to visualize her room coming together. It's a fun process!

I'll ask about the test, but I'm betting your right. There's no way I'd risk the speculum with the issues I have and honestly I think we put in as much as we could to help prevent so it's all in Gods timing. 

I meet with the Doulas at the end of this month. We're going to go over a "birth plan". Kinda funny but after ALL the planning I'm done with it!:shrug::haha: Nothing EVER happens the way I plan it and honestly as long as she comes safely to term, the rest doesn't really matter. I'd LOVE to have natural again, but the contractions are different this time around. No longer the back labor that I handled well. A whole new ball-game this time and I'm not really saying no to anything. Though I STILL don't like the idea of numbing sensation. :rofl:

The only thing I will ask though is that if or when she gets carted off to NICU that Doug go with her. The Doulas will stay with me. I just want to make sure she is alright and one of us is with her. Hopefully they'll allow that.

Other than that, the "birth plan" is out the door for me. I'm not really sure it would be good to plan again only to have it shot out the window. :haha: Though I'm not the most flexible person in the world, I'm learning what "go with the flow" means now. :rofl: It's a bit more peaceful of a road than I've been on that's for sure! :winkwink::thumbup:

Happy Weekend Ladies! :hug:


Again, Viv, please let me know your alright when you can. I haven't stopped thinking about you!


Chris#1 Too funny about what's taken place. Americans would do that even if we won. :dohh::haha:


----------



## pablo797

033.jpg

test


----------



## pablo797

https://033.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> https://033.jpg

You trying to post a pic?? Are you using photobucket? Photobucket has a specific https for linking. copy the link version and click the icon with the mountain on it. Paste and add it.

The link you have right now with 033 jpg isn't the correct link.:winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

https://64.4.56.119[/IMG
MA, I'm not on photo bucket but may have to join just so I can do this. I swear I'm not a stupid person, but this has me boggled.


----------



## pablo797

https://<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="https://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=https%3A%2F%2Ffeed1080.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fj327%2Fannajones3274%2Fbaby%2520and%2520bump%2520photos%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="https://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="https://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/baby%20and%20bump%20photos/" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>

maybe??


----------



## pablo797

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="https://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=https%3A%2F%2Ffeed1080.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fj327%2Fannajones3274%2Fbaby%2520and%2520bump%2520photos%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="https://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="https://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/baby%20and%20bump%20photos/" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## pablo797

https://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/

maybe again??


----------



## pablo797

https://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> <div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="https://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=https%3A%2F%2Ffeed1080.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fj327%2Fannajones3274%2Fbaby%2520and%2520bump%2520photos%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="https://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="https://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/baby%20and%20bump%20photos/" target="_blank"><img src="https://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>

Your using the wrong code. Your adding an IMG code with a DIV code. You need just the URL code which will link with the IMG when you add it to the icon. This looks like photobucket. If you got to the main folder where you have the photo, put the curser over the pic, it will give you several types of codes on the bottom. You want the one with the URL code. click it and it will copy THEN click the icon with the mountains and paste the link and it will add the photo.

Is this an actual photo or are you trying to add an actual movie?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Here's the code you should be looking for. It says the following:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/IMG.jpg

At the end, you need an actual IMG number and then .jpg


----------



## MissMuffet08

hi everyone, thanks for the nice comments on katelyns photos

chris #1 love the furniture and the bedding. we have all our furniture, but Katelyn is in the room with us, so we havent really done anything with it

anna - i had the same problem the first time it tried to post a photo. there is a testing place in the q&a area. also, there is a size limit on the images, so if it is too big, it wont post. 

lava - i know everyone has said it previously, but stay off the internet. my ob/gyn would always yell at me for getting too much info and a lot of it was wrong.normally you wont hear or see anything until about 8weeks. I will keep you and your twins (awesome!!!!) in my prayers. 

Rebekah - when katelyn was born via c-section, they did take her immediately to the NICU, but my hubby couldnt go bacj right away. i think he had to wait like an hour. i wasnt able to go there until the next day which sucked. 

AFM - katelyn is now 5lbs and some change!Yay!!!!! we went to see a gastro specialized about her refluxand for her adjusted age she is the right weight and length. so she is doing well. he did put her on a different medication for the reflux. he did say that technically babies should not spit up at all. however most reflux corrects itself by age 1 or so. 

i am breastfeeding ger about 3 times a day and she is doing a great job latching on. i still have to pump, but am glad she is also doing a good job with the nursing. 

on another note, my hubby was worried that when my mom was here she was holding the baby too much. I asked a few drs about that and at this age you cant spoil them by holding them. this is a critical time when they are building trust so if baby cries (not just regular fussing) by all means pick them up...so nowe dont have to feel guilty about holding our babies hee hee.

to everyone else i hope you ar doing well and have a great weekend! Almost time to feed baby girl again.

best, 
steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HI Steph! Good to see you! Thanks for sharing your information about NICU. I'm "hoping" since Doug is an actual nurse at the hospital that they along with the Dr. will allow him up there. My Perinatologist is actually the attending as well as a professor she seems to have good repor with Doug as do the nurses that work there (some have worked on his floor in cardiac and my peri has actually been to his floor). She was open to him coming into the surgical room with me but the anesthesiologist refused. I think she ran the room. :lol: SO, hopefully he'll be allowed to follow Amelia but I'm also cautious they may not allow him to as well. (maybe too many in one room while they're trying to work on her will be too much) I'm open to both but hoping they'll make an acception since it's important to me to make sure one of us is actually with her because of my last experience with Jackson there at that hospital. We'll see though. :winkwink: I'm not going to fret over it. Whatever happens, happens, as long as she's safe! :winkwink:


----------



## lavalux

Obviously, I am having trouble sleeping or I wouldn't be on here at 5 am. ;)
Since I banned further internet research, but felt that I needed more answers, I emailed my nurse directly Friday afternoon and she called me back within the hour. She is a very sweet, compassionate person who was straightforward with me. She agreed I should stop googling. She told me that at 5.6 weeks there should have been two fetal poles even if there was no hb detected yet. She said that occasionally, they will have one that surprises them at the following week's ultrasound and the fetal pole & hb will be there at nearly 7 weeks, but that is not typical nor is it likely and she did not want to get my hopes up. She told me that on Thursday, I would probably have my answer as to whether the pregnancy was viable and our doctor would give us further instructions. 

I hear and appreciate all of your encouragement and know that a couple of you experienced what I'm going through during the early scans and want to give me hope that there will be happy news on Thursday. I know that you want to ease my pain and give me peace of mind. 

Of course, I hope y'all are right, but my instincts tell me that there are no babies in there and there will not be. I have to start preparing myself mentally. I apologize that this is such a downer post and thank you for letting me share my feelings. I'm going to take a break from the board as I'm clearly in a darker place right now. I wish you much success and send you much love with your pregnancies and sweet little ones. L


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava, I hope for your sake that you instincts are totally wrong :hugs:

I understand that you need to do what you need to do to get through this week, remember you're not alone and I am going to keep thinking positive thoughts for you, hubby and two beans :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, so glad Katelyn has gained weight and is now on better meds for reflux! Which one is she on? Zoë was on prevacid until she was 11 months old. Then it seems to go away so one day we stopped the meds and thankfully the puking didn't come back! She's doing a great job with the nursing your little one, what a star!

AFM, I think I O'ed much later than originally thought so I think we're "safe" for now. I won't even be testing as I'm 95% sure our "oops" was way too early in the cycle. Kind of a relief, but hoping to get it right in August!

Lava :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hoping your instinct is wrong too!


----------



## pablo797

So I have good news and bad news. . . 

Good news is that I finally figured out how to post photos!! MA thank you so much for all your help!!!!

Bad news I had just posted all the photos and gotten all caught up, really about a paragraph from ending my post when my computer decided to take that particular opportunity to restart to finish putting in the newest up grades, no warning of course. So I lost the entire post. If I weren't trying to save up money for this baby I would chuck this lap top across the room right now!!!

So let's start again, but I will be brief. . . 

MA, thanks again!! had to change a setting on Photobucket to get the URL option, but I'm good now. I will get the name of the hybrid diaper I'm thinking of using. My girlfriend that was just in town uses them so I got a first hand look at how they work. She did try another brand but the legs were too tight on her baby. 

Lava, I too am hoping your instincts are wrong. Always feel free to post any feeling you have. We have all had dark days, only human as sunshine said. 

CJ, glad the running club is going so well. I guess good news on the OVing. Hope for the sake of having a new born and toddler all to yourself that you are right. 

Svet, yep, as MA said, we Americans seem to loot and riot over any little thing, so no worries. Love the nursery!! We have very similar color palettes. Check out the picts below. 

Austin, the concert was awesome. It was acoustic, two guys and two guitars. It was also very cold, about 40 degrees on the lawn where we were sitting. I too am a woo- hoo- er. LOL. I did miss my glass of red wine. Also congrads on the test! Let's keep those babies in there 
for as long as possible!!

Steph, Katelyn looks great! So glad the breast feeding is going so well. And as for holding, it's total non sense about holding a baby too much ( my opinion). Trust your instincts, you can hold her as much as you or her need you to. 

AFM, besides about ready to pull my hair out, I'm doing well. Question: Has anyone had any soreness in their pelvic area. I think it's my hips and pelvis spreading, but it feels weird!!! So here are the picts of the nursery. Lighting is not great as I took them in the afternoon, but you get the general idea. 


https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/baby%20and%20bump%20photos/th_032.jpg

bump

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/baby%20and%20bump%20photos/th_036.jpg

nursery

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/baby%20and%20bump%20photos/th_037.jpg

nursery

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/baby%20and%20bump%20photos/th_038.jpg

bedding

have a good day all!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lava, take the time that you need. I'm sure you'll be back though. :winkwink: 5wks is too early darlin! :hugs: :flower:

Aww CJ, sorry about the late O'ing. Hopefully it'll start to get regular and you'll find your pregnant again. :happydance:

Anna, Ya did it! :lol: WTG! :happydance:


Love, love, love the crib! We had to do a darker wood to kinda match everything else we have. I can't imagine putting a nice white crib in her room because the landlord stained the floor an odd oak type color. Though it looks more cherry to me. At any rate, the beautiful white furniture wouldn't mesh well and I've ALWAYS thought white was so beautiful! Would have loved to do a coastal theme of some sort.

Wherever did you get the bedding?! It's beautiful! I'd love something similar but in primary colors. Having the toughest time finding a floral primary color for babies. The one I DID find is made by someone who wants 400.00. :wacko: 

LOVE the baby bump too. :flower: 

Need to see more nurseries as they come along. I LOVE seeing everyones beautiful way of decorating their baby's room. Just warms my heart completely!

By the way...Viability Week starts tomorrow! :happydance: \o/ :happydance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Just a quick pop in on Saturday afternoon... hate being inside, but waaaaay too hot to be out... bummer!

Lava - Hugs, hon... best of luck getting to Thursday.... waiting is so hard... sorry you are feeling sad, and please take all the time you need. 

Anna - Absolutely beautiful! You and the nursery! Lucky little girl! The crib is gorgeous.... bedding, too! The tree on the wall is very cool! 
As for soreness - I have a hard time getting out of bed in the morning due to soreness... after walking for a few minutes, gets better, but for those first few steps I remind myself of ET (from the movie?) when he gets drunk, waddling around... lol... as my body is bigger (37 weeks, I think is what dr said)... I have gotten more used to the discomfort... but its not any fun... boo!

Steph - Awesome!!! 5 lbs, woohoo!! I am keeping up with Katelyn's reflux progresss.. poor little one! I know it is a common issue for preemies, right? Must be so hard... is the medication oral? what kind is working? I must confess, did not even know there was such a thing as a gastro spec for babies... amazed.... congrats on the bfing!!!

AFM - family went home yesterday & DH and I went out for a nice, ADULT dinner... very nice... I want to do that once a week as long as I am able til the babies come... (fingers crossed!) Am returning stuff to BRUS today and ordering the million dollar peg perego triple stroller... jeez... luckily, we received a very generous amount of gift cards, so will take some of the sting out of it... 

Question, esp for those with LO's on the small side... Did you buy or use an insert for the carseat? like those little padded things that support their heads... Not sure what we might need for 4-5 lbers... Any input appreciated!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Charmaine. Sounds like the dinner dates are a plan. :winkwink:

As for the padded inserts. I have them on my registry list. I've been told by my own friends they are good to have to keep baby comfortable and safe. Most infant carseats "should" already come with them in but I've seen a whole lot that don't have them and there's only a few of the convertable seats that actually have them. I have one for the stroller, one for the carseat if we need it but I'm told those are EXCELLENT for strollers. I'm sure the others will pipe in as they may have actually tried them out. I'll be interested to hear their input as well.

You totally made me laugh about the ET comment. :rofl: I'd imagine the weight of carrying three would be harsh on ones back. We have a bed that was pretty high because we got the bigger mattresses. We had to take the mattresses off the bed frame for awhile. Though at 28wks I'm thinking I'll just have him put the mattresses back on the bedframe and will use the actual stepping stool to get up there. The frame is in Amelia's room so I'd like to get that out of there and work on her room then. 


Oh yeah, the tree's. I found some tree's similar. There are a few themes I'm thinking of buying for the wall since we can't actually paint. Have to see how the room comes out though before buying a decal. I'm stumped on precious bedding with primary colors. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna you did it! lol YAY pics! You look great! I really love the nursery too. Totally jealous that yours is all done. I can't wait for mine to be so I can just relax and enjoy my last two months of pregnancy. Everything seems to be a race at the moment....

Lava- massive hugs to you. I am really really truly hoping your instincts are wrong. :hugs:

My hips started hurting around 27-28 weeks. I think it was the relaxin setting in and sperading everything out. It's better now, but I still get cramping at night.

My lil one is SO strong and active it blows my mind! I thought the 22-28 week kicks were cool but man nothing beats seeing your belly actually move and she fills my belly completely so I get poking and prodding and shoving in every direction now. I can even feel her body at times when my belly is less hard and more relaxed. You can totally make out the shape of he position. She has been in the same position for weeks now. I love her so much already it's unreal. :cloud9:

MA- I am sooooooooo freaking excited for you coming up on 24 weeks! Before you know it it will be 28 weeks and then 32 weeks... you get the picture. :winkwink:

We need more pictures ladies!!! xoxo


----------



## rottpaw

LOVE the nursery Anna! Gorgeous!


----------



## rottpaw

Better update coming tomorrow ladies. We buried the rest of my dads ashes today. The gathering was lovely but I am emotionally exhausted as well as physically. Hugs, love and prayers all around!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela my thoughts are with you. Take it easy today.

Anna i love your nursery and am jealous cuz mine still is not done. Also love the bump photo. I think i will post mine even though baby is born.

Lava you take ur time and we r here. Positivevibes are being sent your way.

June i think katelyn is now on prilosec. I am hoping to see some improvement monn or tuesday. Tired of baby girl having milk come out of her nose and mouth. In the preemie section someone was talking about gumilk ( i think that is what it was) and it gets added to milk and works great

Oh does annyone have suggetions for humidifier brands?

Afm today is my edd and katelyn has been home for a month and 3 days 
Have a good sunday!

Best,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

Steph, I love your avatar pic. She is so precious. Can't believe today is your EDD. Crazy how life can throw us curveballs.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies!!! I figured out how to tell FF to discount one of my BBT measurements, the morning where I was tossing and turning and wide awake at 5AM but measured at my regular time (sleep deprived plus awake for 2 hours, likely unreliable). When I did that, my ovulation date got shifted back 3 days, making it 2 days after so now according to ticker I'm meant to test on Friday the 24th! I've been POAS with my cheapies and yesterday had an evaporation line appear about 1 hour post, it is pink and quite visible (as opposed to the false negatives I hear about being grey or purplish). We shall see!!!

Steph, she's sooooo cute! I know how you feel, it's frustrating to see milk coming back up :-( Hopefully the meds kick in soon! Zoë had such bad reflux (she wasn't prem) that for 5 weeks she didn't gain, and even lost weight :-( I had to hold her upright 30 minutes after every feed, including the 3 during the night (which meant 30 minutes nursing, 30 minutes holding up, so 3 hours every night). I was exhausted :cry:

Anna, LOVE the bump pick and your nursery is amazing!!!

MA, YAY on 24 weeks!!!! You're doing awesome!!!

Charmaine, great news on the FF test :thumbup:

AFM, having a wonderful father's day! Surprised Nathan with a new BBQ (the one we inherited when we bought the house is so gross, having never been cleaned or maintained for the 5 years prior to our arrival) and my man is a BBQ man! It has 5 independent burners, a rotisserie and a smoker. He is in BBQman-heaven! It's coming Tuesday. It is his birthday gift too (July 17).

:hugs: everyone, going out to read on the balcony while baby naps and enjoy the BEAUTIFUL day!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Let's see if I can catch up a little bit...

CJ, the BBQ sounds awesome! We bought a new grill a year or so ago and it is LIGHT years better than our old one! No more burned and undercooked spots LOL!

Steph, that is awesome that Katelyn is doing well! I was born 2.5 months early so I understand the significance of passing your EDD. So glad she is home with you and thriving!

Sveta I am so glad you are enjoying the kicks and flips! Isn't it amazing to watch your own stomach move around? :rofl: I still remember the first time I was in the bath and sat forward (I had been leaning back against the back of the tub) and could suddenly *Clearly* see Ethan's head outlined in my tummy. VERY crazy to see! Then I became paranoid that if his head was that cloes to the "surface," I would bump him somehow and hurt him! :wacko: Of course he's fine - more needless worry on my part LOL!

Rebekah, glad you are feeling as well as possible and cruising through these weeks! YAY girl!

Anna, I love the nursery! I need to post some pics of what we've done in Ethan's room so far. It's mostly "done" but still needs wall hangings and some finishing touches. But overall, I love it!

On the hip pain, I definitely developed that in the later months. It gets progressively worse and can be aggravated by too much activity, so for those experiencing it, take it easy! It takes a while after you deliver for your hips and other joints to feel better, too. 

On the padded inserts for the carseats, our Chicco Keyfit came with a newborn insert, and we're still using it (even though Ethan is now 14lbs.+). It helps keep him fitting snugly, which I like, but at the same time in the summer it's really hot in the seat so I don't leave him in there except in the car. I love the Chicco travel system and it's been great for us so far. 

Oh and Rebekah, I know you are looking for primary colors. My Dad's wife bought us the cutest little collapsible beach/pool chair for Ethan in red, yellow and blue. I will try to post a pic of it and if you like it you can look into getting one for Amelia. I think it would be adorable to sit in the nuresry if those are your colors. 

And Anna I love the baby bump pic! I will try to post a couple of my bump pics from my shower. They were not specifically bump pics but Ethan was so huge by then, you could see him across the room! :rofl:

Austin, I mentioned your triplets to a friend yesterday (the friend has twins herself) and we were goggling at the idea of three cribs! :rofl: I agree, that will be a bit of a reality check LOL! The friend loved the little chair I mentioned above (that my Dad's wife bought for EThan) and she sighed and said, "now I gotta get two of those!" - you can't buy just one LOL! But I Think it will be the most amazing experience and you are gonna love having 3 once you get used to it! 

To everyone else, Sunshine, Viv, :hi: and :hugs:! STILL no word from Viv? I'm worried about her!


----------



## MissMuffet08

June i know what u mean about holding baby upright. I have been propping her up with the boppy at night.


Awesome about the grill. My hubby is also a bbq expert once tthe grill gets there summer can really begin lol.


----------



## rottpaw

Here are a couple pics - the chair I mentioned, Ethan in his carseat with the insert (here, about 12 pounds) and the armoire from his nursery... will post a few more in a second post.
 



Attached Files:







Ethan chair.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2









carseat.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









Armoire.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rottpaw

Here are a few more of the nursery and my little guy! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







crib with sherpa.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









dresser.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









grin.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









hutch.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









monkey.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rottpaw

And just a couple more (sorry for all the posts!) - a bump pic from the shower (this was just a few weeks before he was born), a pout (his new trick) and a smiley baby!
 



Attached Files:







pout.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









Rocker.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









Shower Bump.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12









smile.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela i think we posted at the same time


----------



## rottpaw

And one last post from me (sorry ladies!) - on the reflux issue, Ethan definitely has it and we have to prop him up after every feeding for at LEAST half an hour. We are on the Enfamil A/R food for reflux, and it's helping but he still gets it out his nose and always cries. I can't WAIT till he grows out of it, poor little thing! 

We are holdign the Zantac in reserve, but may start him on it soon.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ethan is adorable and your nursery is gorgeous! It looks like something you would see in catalog. Wow i am impressed. And i love the bump photo. I will post mine in a few. It was taken in march and i am huge. Probably a good thing i had her early otherwise i would have looked like i was havimg twins


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks steph! The nursery still needs finishing touches but I am pleased with it so far.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome pics Angela! We have the same glider :cloud9: I love it, although because I'm so short I had to keep a pillow to support my lower back. What a cutie pie you have there!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Love all the pics Angela! The little chair is cute! :) 


Oh yeah, speaking of gliders. After we get the crib and other furniture off layway, I was looking for a glider. Babies R Us has a ton of them and I am SO unsure which ones to get. Which do you all have?? Are they comfortable? Do you feel any flimsyness in them? Some people said their gliders felt flimsy and a couple even said theirs broke. Wondering which brands you both have and where you got them from if you like them!

I keep looking at Amelia's room and sighing. :haha: We have SO much to do before she comes. I think next weekend one of Dougs projects will be to clear out the room with exception of our bed frame. When the maid comes again, I'll have her sweep the floor, mop it and dust anywhere she thinks needs dusting. What a gift our maid has proven to be. SO grateful to God and the company that is giving their service to the community where there is a need. \o/

We need to buy an area rug and then the furniture will go down next month. I think I've found THE BEDDING set and it will be custom made. Not sure when I'll go ahead with those plans yet. I'm thinking on it for awhile. If I do go with it there's no doubt the room will be just beautiful. I DO wish I could paint the walls though. I think a decal will have to do until we figure out what area we'll actually want to buy a home.

I pray all of you are doing well. Lava, still thinking about you dear. Viv, PLEASE let us know your alright! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks cj nd MA!

Our glider is a dutalier. We bought it at a local store, but the brand is sold everywhere. I like it because the one we chose fits my frame better (like cj I am shorter) and it is awesome!


----------



## Vivienne

Arrrrgggghhhh I wrote a whole huge post and then the wireless crapped out!!!!
Here's an abridged version!!

Hi lovelies :flower:

Sorry I have been MIA and such a drama queen. I think I finally found some pregnancy hormones under a rib! :blush:

I cannot thank you enough for all kind words and sympathy sent my way, it's making me cry ( I'm not a crier by trade) :hugs:

We are well, kick, punch, roll, flip ( I know how you feel Svet)

Have power, water (must be boiled) and limited sewerage, but I at least do not have to share a hole in the garden with the cats anymore :blush: Many are far worse off than that with no power water etc at all in winter. 

Saddest news for me this week is the fact that our beloved cathedral in the central city cannot be saved after last earthquake and must be demolished along with the catholic cathedral and it's beautiful dome. :cry: It's like, as long as the cathedral stood so did our city but now....

Have been looking after my mother a bit as her iron facade has cracked this time around and she seems to be slipping into a bit of depression. I have been visiting daily and generally bugging her to take her mind off it!

Pity party over

Have only had a quick read sorry as internet a bit stuffed and may kick me off again any minute

Rebekah-yay for V days
Anna-love the photos and yes I have lower pelvic pain, as Svet said it is the relaxin kicking in
Svet-it's great to see and feel LO move but does remind me of Alien the movie!
Austin-you are wonder woman


Love to all, I will be back :hugs:
Ethan, Tilly, katelyn are all so adorable


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Arrrrgggghhhh I wrote a whole huge post and then the wireless crapped out!!!!
> Here's an abridged version!!
> 
> Hi lovelies :flower:
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA and such a drama queen. I think I finally found some pregnancy hormones under a rib! :blush:
> 
> I cannot thank you enough for all kind words and sympathy sent my way, it's making me cry ( I'm not a crier by trade) :hugs:
> 
> We are well, kick, punch, roll, flip ( I know how you feel Svet)
> 
> Have power, water (must be boiled) and limited sewerage, but I at least do not have to share a hole in the garden with the cats anymore :blush: Many are far worse off than that with no power water etc at all in winter.
> 
> Saddest news for me this week is the fact that our beloved cathedral in the central city cannot be saved after last earthquake and must be demolished along with the catholic cathedral and it's beautiful dome. :cry: It's like, as long as the cathedral stood so did our city but now....
> 
> Have been looking after my mother a bit as her iron facade has cracked this time around and she seems to be slipping into a bit of depression. I have been visiting daily and generally bugging her to take her mind off it!
> 
> Pity party over
> 
> Have only had a quick read sorry as internet a bit stuffed and may kick me off again any minute
> 
> Rebekah-yay for V days
> Anna-love the photos and yes I have lower pelvic pain, as Svet said it is the relaxin kicking in
> Svet-it's great to see and feel LO move but does remind me of Alien the movie!
> Austin-you are wonder woman
> 
> 
> Love to all, I will be back :hugs:
> Ethan, Tilly, katelyn are all so adorable

Oh Viv :hugs::kiss::flower: You have NO IDEA how blessed I am to be up at this hour and see your post. I'm SO glad your okay but am sad about the area. I'm just grateful your okay! :hugs:

Sorry to hear about mum I'm sure this is hard on everyone, especially those who've lived there for a long period of time and can't seem to bounce back from the quakes. My love to all of you there! :hug: Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you darlin!:thumbup:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone! 

Lava, you're in my prayers. :hug:

Austin - woo-HOO for the negative test! Thank you for posting the more detailed info, too. 

Steph - very happy that Katelyn is continuing to do well and is taking to breast feeding. :flower: I actually like the idea of using the B&B method (bottle & boob) :) That's how I hope to do it with our little one. That way hubby can get in on the fun of the 3am feedings. I'm all about sharing the joy. :winkwink:

Anna - the nursery looks great! It has such a light, cheery feeling to it. I'm so excited for ours to be done...

Chris #1 - how exciting to be feeling your little girl so much! I can only imagine how wonderful that must be :cloud9:

Angela - Ethan is so adorable, I just want to reach thru the computer and give him a big squeeze! That pout cracks me up (I'm STILL grinning!) Beautiful job on the nursery, BTW :thumbup:

Junebug - cool BBQ! We just have a regular old propane grill, but it does the trick. DH isn't big into grilling (unfortunately for me!) but I must say he can cook up a mean steak. I just don't buy 'em too much anymore - not the same w/out a nice glass (or two) of cabernet sauvignon to wash it down with. :nope: 

Viv - I'm so sorry to hear about the cathedrals. It truly breaks my heart to know that such beauty & history has to be destroyed. :cry: And I'm sorry that your mom is having such a tough time with it - what a wonderful daughter you are to be with her while you're certainly going through a rough time yourself. My heart goes out to you all! :hugs:

MA - big week this week! :happydance: Congrats!

Terri, Skye, Lucy - hi ladies! :hi:

AFM - nada. We had a beautiful weekend so went out on the bike Saturday AND Sunday :happydance: I even made a Father's Day breakfast for the DH yesterday (Belgium waffles & turkey bacon - if you can call that breakfast). It really needed a few mimosas, but what can ya do. :shrug: 

Have a good day, all :flower:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all, what month is it???

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_snowinJune001.jpg

This is what I woke up to this morning. It is June right??? So this picture is for Austine, and Rottpaw and any others in the grips of summer heat. Could not believe it when DH said there was three inches of snow on the ground this AM!!

Ok, so how was everyone's weekend? We went camping again, the weather was nice and cool, and the fur baby and I got in a good hike. 

Also thanks to all for all your kind words on the nursery. It's nothing fancy and we have to find room for a glider still, but I think it will work. 

Vivienne, I am sooooo glad to hear from you!! I am sorry about the churches, it must be heart breaking. I am not religious per se, but LOVE the architecture of cathedrals and old churches. I hope your mom feels better and it must be so hard. You can only be kicked so many times before it gets tough to get back up again. So many hugs your way!!

Rottpaw, LOVE the pictures of Ethan. How adorable!!! He is just the most handsome little boy. The nursery looks great too, like someone said out of a catalog. 

MA, yeh for week 24!!!! And we lucked out on the bedding. I wanted to go green and yellow, and was at a garage sale that was being put on by a couple of friends, and one friend was selling her Pottery Barn crib linen. It just happened to be in the color pallet I wanted and it was all of $25 bucks! I totally scored. The ones I was looking at at BBRU, was like $250 for the set. I hope you are feeling well and good luck on finding something in primary colors. 

Sunshine, sounds like a great weekend! Two bike rides, what fun! I'm with you on the steak, besides not being a huge fan of meet this pregnancy, a steak is not the same without a glass of wine in my book. 

CJ, nice fathers day present! I got DH a piece of cake. Glad you have a grill master in the house. 

AFM, nothing new to report. I think y'all are right and the pelvic pain is due to exercise and the fact that I work on my feet all day combined with getting ready for baby. Ok, I'm off to scrape the snow off my windows and go to the grocery store before I have to go to work. Have a good day all!! Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Oh my God, Anna - look at that snow! You poor thing!!! I give you credit for even going OUT in it! If it were me, I'd probably curl up in a corner in the fetal position and wait for it to melt... :wacko:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Holy moly, Anna!! That is craaaazy!!!! Hard to imagine as we watch spontaneous ignition on people's lawns.... jk! But seriously, I haven't even gone outside during the days... I at least hope that you get some SUNSHINE up that way soon, girl!!

Viv - Thinking of you!!! and wishing you luck with your mom... I hope that things continue to improve and you no longer have any more quakes!!! Bless you... glad that you are getting lots of good kicks! lol...

Angela - What great pics!! Nursery looks fab and what a cute little guy!

Sunshine - Yay for waffles & bike rides!!

Everyone else, :hi: !!!

AFM - Had a pretty rough day yesterday... just feeling sooo uncomfortable... Can't lay down, sitting too much hurts my back, and standing is so heavy and makes my feet hurt!!! WAAAAAAHHH!! Okay, enought whining... is anyone else having days like that? I know "mentally" that I am destined to be bigger than normal, but just gets so hard... And my attitude reflected it... DH got into a row early in the day and spent the rest of the day miserable... And although I KNOW it's a bit hormonally related, when he said it OUT LOUD, I blew a gasket!!!

Anyhoo... determined to feel better today... Hope you all have a lovely Monday!!!! Hugs!!
Charmaine


----------



## rottpaw

Austin, these men always seem to know exactly what NOT to say lol. Then they say it anyway lolololol! My husband always makes that same mistake, no matter how many times I tell him not to point out that I am hormonal lol!

Thanks ladies for the compliments on the photos! I cant believe Ethan will be four months in just ten days! 

Viv SO glad to hear you are okay!

Anna WOW on the snow! Can't believe it even at altitude, in June!?

And Chris the breakfast sounds lovely!


----------



## skye2010

Hi Girls :)) I haven't been around for a few days and the thread is full of loveley picture updates. So nice to see all the cute babies and the baby rooms.

Charmain, you would be able to organise essential supplies for 3 princesses and eat drink shower etc and even hopefully grab a nap while the nurse is looking after them. It really doesn't sound like a luxury except the paying bit. I love doing domestic stuff with kids too. Baking is just so much fun. You will be a great mum in the end :) And probobly lot's of baking cause you'll be 4 girls in the house all of a sudden :))) Excelent news on your FFBN test. It might be an idea to get lot's of pillow support in bed and lie down in a half sitting position. Bit like a hospital bed. Im'not surprised you are whining when you have three in there. Show a few melons in your DH's shirt and talk to him after a day. See what he says. Lol!!! Are they identical by the way?

Codegirl, I looked at the cloth nappies on the internet they definitely look really cute. I think I might buy a few just to try at the beginning. How do you keep them from smelling before you wash them. Do you just show them in the washing machine straight away? Also do you soak them before the wash or just wipe out the number two or sthg?

Junebug, I'd be surprised if you said "I'm a housewife after that medical advice you gave :))) Zoe looks sooo cute. Is she walking-toddling already? Does she chatter a lot? Good luck with TTCing this cycel than :)?

Steph, Katelyn looks like a little doll. So cuuute and girly. I love the bow bandana :)

LynnB how u doing hon? Did you have your scan yet?

Angela I adore Ethan's pics. He looks so keen, and happy, Hehehe! :))) He has grown so much. He has a cute dimple bless him :)) My DH has a dimple too but on his chin :)) It makes him look cute :) Her sister has it on her cheek. Wonder if our baby would have a dimple :) Was that a photo of you just before the birth? Hard to imagine myself getting there yet. Lovely nursery as well.

It's so loveley to see what you girls have done with the nursery. Unfortunately I will just have to fit a crib in the corner of my bedroom untill we move to a new house. Which is ok cause when it's small it needs to stay in the same bedroom as me anyway right. When does the babies move to their own room at night?

Sunshine what is a glucose tolerance test for? Was it all good in the end?

Woow Sweta, your furniture looks fab :) Can't wait to see your final nursery. Very fresh. i love the bedding too. I want sthg similar too with a fresh spring theme :)) What exams are you doing right now? Is it for a over graduate degree? Is this your final year? Good luck with exams :)

MA Most of your pregnancy time is gone :))) Yeeeaah. Perhaps they haven't tested FFBN on you cause you already have all the preventive measures? It's so luck that you are going to have the birth where Doug works? I'm sure you would have all the attention you need. Are you having it with a doula or a obgyn? Post your room when ready I'm curious :)

Lava you are in my prayers hon. I feel and really hope that it will be all right in the end. This week is the tough one, wish it would go quick and there's some wonderful news on Thursday. :hugs:

Anna, your nursery looks so pretty. Is the bed sort of a dusky pink or white? So cute. Love the tree :) And your bump doesn't look that big at all so no worries on the muffins and syrup :) Can't believe you have snow at this time of the year. :) Is there still skiing going on?

Viv :hugs::hugs: many hugs to you poor thing. When sthg as big as this happens not just to you but to the whole town you are in, it really is devastating. My cousin's wife was in the big Izmit Earthquake and her family lost the flat they were living in. The whole apartment just collapsed. I didn't know her than but she said it was a traumatic but also a bonding experience for the community. I'm really sorry for your cathedral. It's so sad that you would lose the place where it keeps everyone together. I know it would never be the same but do you think the government would try to replicate it? I'm sending you loads of hugs for both you and your mum.

AFM I have a hungry DH asking after food so I better go feed him. But I managed to catch up on all the pages :) I had a scan today and I saw that the baby now looked like a little person. It has little arms and legs a big head with eyes. It was an old scanner but I still saw it was wiggling it's arms. Completely chuffed
:kiss::kiss::kiss: xxxx


----------



## sunshine71

Hi Skye,

The glucose test I took is a standard test that all pregnant women in the US get around weeks 24-28. It lets the doctor know if I'm at risk for Gestational Diabetes. If the results come back saying I'm at risk then I'll have to do another test to know for sure. The lab told me on Thursday that the results usually take a day or two to come back, so they're probably back by now. I was going to call my doctor for them, but I hate to bug them unnecessarily. I already have an appointment next week. I figure if the results come back showing something to worry about, I'll hear from them. If not, I'll find out at next Monday's appointment. 

And YAY on your scan!! Isn't it awesome to see a little person in there? :cloud9: I still remember the first scan where mine looked like a baby and not a blob. I was like "Holy crap - there's a BABY in there!" The doctor AND the nurse just looked at me like "And you were expecting something else?" :haha:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Forgive me if this is a bust.... Bump pic taken by photog at my girls' shower last weekend.... IF it works!

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd508/austingurrl/SBP_2068.jpg


----------



## skye2010

Charmaine, that is a handsome bump :) Never sew a triplet bump before :)) When are you expecting to have the babies? I know the twins come a little early but dunno when the triplets come?


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah I meant to add, with respect to the glider question - I love our Dutalier, but we did not buy the entry level one. I tried several at the store and found there is a definite difference in the quality of the lines they sell at BrU type stores and at a specialty store, even just within the Dutalier brand. so you may want to keep that in mind as you shop. The place we bought from is a locally owned mom and pop type store that carries chairs and home seating exclusively. If you decide you like the Dutalier line I can look up for you exactly which one we got. It's very comfy and the motion is seamless, perfect for rocking a little one and very soothing! They also do custom fabrics, and you can't see it in the photo but we got one with little bumblebees on it. I love it! :cloud9: You can recline it and the prop your feet on the ottoman, which also glides, so it's very comfy to sleep in if needed as well.


----------



## sunshine71

Great picture, Austin! :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Awesome bump pic Austin!! So exciting! 

Skye, yes, my "bump" pic was taken just before I delivered, at about 35 weeks. So that was about 3 weeks before EThan was born. You'll be there before you know it! 

And we started out with Ethan in our room in his pack n' play until he was about 4-6 weeks old. I can't remember exactly what day we began putting him in his crib at night. I just know my hubby was about to lose his mind trying to sleep through all the little sighs, gurgles and squeals babies make while *they* (as opposed to anyone else in the room!) sleep  We asked the doctor at his 1 month appointment when it would be safe to move him to his own room, and she laughed and said "oh, about four weeks ago!" LOL


----------



## skye2010

Sunshine I almost kissed the dr today :) Except I never saw him before as he was a new dr in the clinic. So I started twittering and chirping away instead and ended up getting this very serious bloke smiling :)))

Really Angela? I'm surprised. I thought you were suppose to have them in your room for up to a year. Which is a real downer for DH since he's a light sleeper. I guess I have to turn our guest room into a nursery than. Must discuss this with DH :)) hahahaaa. I think he was planning to dump me and sleep in the other room himself. But can you hear him if he cries in the other room. And also what if the baby would choke or puke etc? Do you go check him often to make sure he is ok?


----------



## AustinGurrl

skye2010 said:


> Charmaine, that is a handsome bump :) Never sew a triplet bump before :)) When are you expecting to have the babies? I know the twins come a little early but dunno when the triplets come?

Thanks, Skye!!! This picture is 24 weeks...
I am really hoping to get to 32 weeks... from what I hear (around here at least) that is considered "full term" for trips. My peri says that anything after 28 is good... longer the better... We have our "hospital team" meeting scheduled for this Thursday... My understanding is that we will pick a "date" that the C/S will be, should I not need to deliver before then... Plan will be in place and we'll be set to go... 

Sorry the pic is so big girls.... I can't seem to resize pics correctly!


----------



## rottpaw

skye2010 said:


> Sunshine I almost kissed the dr today :) Except I never saw him before as he was a new dr in the clinic. So I started twittering and chirping away instead and ended up getting this very serious bloke smiling :)))
> 
> Really Angela? I'm surprised. I thought you were suppose to have them in your room for up to a year. Which is a real downer for DH since he's a light sleeper. I guess I have to turn our guest room into a nursery than. Must discuss this with DH :)) hahahaaa. I think he was planning to dump me and sleep in the other room himself. But can you hear him if he cries in the other room. And also what if the baby would choke or puke etc? Do you go check him often to make sure he is ok?

Hey Skye, 

I think you can have them in your room as long as you like, but we and most friends we have chatted with have basically moved them in to their own rooms after a month or so. The noise is just too much to sleep thru as you will wake at every little gurgle and chirp, and we have the video monitoring system made by Summer Infant that lets you see them as well as hear them. So we sleep in our room and he in his, but we can see what he is doing at the click of a button and he is where we can still hear him (just across the hall) even if thhe monitor failed for some reason. I felt the same way about choking etc. Especially as Ethan has reflux pretty badly, but what I had to learn is that ultimately, no matter how careful we are we cannot watch him24/7 and I just have to be as careful as I can and leave the rest up to God, after all mommies and daddies need sleep too and you simply will not rest well if you are like me and wake at every little sound they make. He seems to sleep great in his crib and like I said we can hear him constantly and see him whenever we need to check on him. The monitor can be set to whatever volume you like so we don't hear evey single sound but we do hear any cries or coughing etc. Hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Austin, AWEOME bump picture!! I am so excited you are already 25 weeks. As for being cranky, we all are. I nearly bit off DHls head yesterday after he ate the last 2 pickels. I was pissy all day after that all over a pickel! You are amazing!

Skye,so glad the scan went so well! I was the same as sunhine and totally amazed at the "real" human in there. 

Lava, thinking of you this week!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine, BEAUTIFUL picture! I'd have that blown up and matted for your wall it's so pretty!

AFM: Had a horrifying scare at 230am this morning when I noticed one of my white stitches in the toilet. I even dove in my urine to try to get it, but didn't catch it in time. ((ICK!)) :haha:

I sometimes feel like I'm dealing with a bunch of medical idiots around here. Last night the Dr. on call said it wasn't likely it was the stitch as it was colored. Called this morning and they kept telling me it was mucus (which I KNEW it wasn't) When I finally got into the office, they were STILL skeptical about the white tape like substance. They did the speculum test which I have to say wasn't so rough today. Knowing my stance on speculums and concern about messing with the pelvic floor or anything else for that matter they were gentle and tried not to catch the walls and open too wide. I was grateful for that. 

Turns out I wasn't leaking fluid thank God! \o/ No infection with the stitch..AND she said "OOoooooh, I see what your talking about. There's a white thread and a blue one in there". She took samples for BV as well.

She left the room for a half hour to talk with the other nurses about this "white thread and blue thread issue" They were stunned. Went to the Dr. (not mine that did the actual stitch because she wasn't there today) and found out JUST AS the IC Board HAD TOLD ME (dissolving stitch). \o/ They start off with it and then the rest is the blue fishing thread. The white comes out. NOW, why the heck aren't patients told about this little surprise?! Not only that, but how is it the whole medical office doesn't know about the white dissolving stitch with exception to the actual Dr.'s that perform the darn cerclage surgery? Don't they communicate at all?!

End result though is that no amniotic fluid wasn't leaking, the stitch doesn't have infection, I did lose the one dissolving stitch that's okay to lose and I have a stinking BV infection AGAIN!

I swear I have only bacteria in my body! I'm on flagyl again and they're putting me on it for a bit longer to try and get rid of it for the rest of the trimester. I'm at least glad we got that. Better to be safe than sorry. That darn BV wreaked havoc when I lost my mucus plug with Jackson and I ended up with a sac bulging and delivering because of everything combined. Won't let it happen this time.

Just goes to show we need to trust our instincts and advocate for ourselves! Pretty odd though that many of the gals in the IC Thread know more about IC and issues pertaining to it than Dr.'s with PHD's who are supposed to be practicing medicine. Very frustrating in my opinion to have to fight to be listened to all the time. It honestly gets tiring!:dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Crap Rebekah it seems you truly are dealing with a bunch of idiots!!! I can't believe they didn't warn you that you may see the dissolvable stitch!!! :grrr: for you!!!

Charmaine, LOVE the bump pic!

OH and MA yes it's the Dutellier brand that I have too, and like Angela it's not the entry level model that we have. I can spend hours in there...

Skye, she's crawling like lightening and chatting up a storm but not walking yet thankfully! We're in trouble when she does take off :haha: Zoë stayed in our room for 4 months, then we moved her to her own bedroom because I wasn't sleeping. I had the monitor right next to me. The best one out there right now, is the Angel Care with movement pad, 2 way audio and video. BEST investment ever!

VIV so happy to read you and know that you're hanging in there. So sweet of you to be with your mom. I'm so sad about your beautiful cathedrals and everything that's happened in your city :cry:

Anna, SNOW? I would have rolled over in bed and called in sick. Seriously? Hope your weather improves!!!

Lava, thinking of you!

Many in double digits, MA only 11 days left until you get in the doubles!!! :happydance:

Hi Chris, Svet, Steph, Terri and Angela!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah glad that everything worked out. Sheesh, i am sorry that you are such issues with medical staff. Hope the bv totally goes away and doesnt come back the rest of ur pregnancy. Glad you went in and made them check!

Skye i agree with angela about baby sleeping in own crib. I had originally planned on having katelyn sleep in her crib from day one. However since she was preemie my plans changed. And angela is correct, i wake up at every coo ooh and grunt. As soon as she is a bit bigger she will be in her own room.

Austin great bump photo and i agree with rebekah you should enlarge it and have it framed.

Afm nothing new going on. Think i am going to join weight watchers to get rid of the rest of the baby fat.


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Morning all, what month is it???
> 
> https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_snowinJune001.jpg
> 
> This is what I woke up to this morning. It is June right??? So this picture is for Austine, and Rottpaw and any others in the grips of summer heat. Could not believe it when DH said there was three inches of snow on the ground this AM!!
> 
> Ok, so how was everyone's weekend? We went camping again, the weather was nice and cool, and the fur baby and I got in a good hike.
> 
> Also thanks to all for all your kind words on the nursery. It's nothing fancy and we have to find room for a glider still, but I think it will work.
> 
> Vivienne, I am sooooo glad to hear from you!! I am sorry about the churches, it must be heart breaking. I am not religious per se, but LOVE the architecture of cathedrals and old churches. I hope your mom feels better and it must be so hard. You can only be kicked so many times before it gets tough to get back up again. So many hugs your way!!
> 
> Rottpaw, LOVE the pictures of Ethan. How adorable!!! He is just the most handsome little boy. The nursery looks great too, like someone said out of a catalog.
> 
> MA, yeh for week 24!!!! And we lucked out on the bedding. I wanted to go green and yellow, and was at a garage sale that was being put on by a couple of friends, and one friend was selling her Pottery Barn crib linen. It just happened to be in the color pallet I wanted and it was all of $25 bucks! I totally scored. The ones I was looking at at BBRU, was like $250 for the set. I hope you are feeling well and good luck on finding something in primary colors.
> 
> Sunshine, sounds like a great weekend! Two bike rides, what fun! I'm with you on the steak, besides not being a huge fan of meet this pregnancy, a steak is not the same without a glass of wine in my book.
> 
> CJ, nice fathers day present! I got DH a piece of cake. Glad you have a grill master in the house.
> 
> AFM, nothing new to report. I think y'all are right and the pelvic pain is due to exercise and the fact that I work on my feet all day combined with getting ready for baby. Ok, I'm off to scrape the snow off my windows and go to the grocery store before I have to go to work. Have a good day all!! Anna

Hmmm that looks more like our sort of weather. Is it really summer?????


----------



## Vivienne

AustinGurrl said:


> Forgive me if this is a bust.... Bump pic taken by photog at my girls' shower last weekend.... IF it works!
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd508/austingurrl/SBP_2068.jpg

 Charmaine I'll say it again. You are amazing! And if the word hormonal passed my DH's lips, I'd sew them shut. :growlmad:

At my ante natal class the other night, they filled a bucket with 13 kilos (about 30 pounds) of rice and made all the men carry it around to try and demonstrate what the last month or so feels like. They were like, ohhh it is heavy isn't it. Well DUH!!! :dohh: I cannot imagine how heavy you must feel!


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> Charmaine, BEAUTIFUL picture! I'd have that blown up and matted for your wall it's so pretty!
> 
> AFM: Had a horrifying scare at 230am this morning when I noticed one of my white stitches in the toilet. I even dove in my urine to try to get it, but didn't catch it in time. ((ICK!)) :haha:
> 
> I sometimes feel like I'm dealing with a bunch of medical idiots around here. Last night the Dr. on call said it wasn't likely it was the stitch as it was colored. Called this morning and they kept telling me it was mucus (which I KNEW it wasn't) When I finally got into the office, they were STILL skeptical about the white tape like substance. They did the speculum test which I have to say wasn't so rough today. Knowing my stance on speculums and concern about messing with the pelvic floor or anything else for that matter they were gentle and tried not to catch the walls and open too wide. I was grateful for that.
> 
> Turns out I wasn't leaking fluid thank God! \o/ No infection with the stitch..AND she said "OOoooooh, I see what your talking about. There's a white thread and a blue one in there". She took samples for BV as well.
> 
> She left the room for a half hour to talk with the other nurses about this "white thread and blue thread issue" They were stunned. Went to the Dr. (not mine that did the actual stitch because she wasn't there today) and found out JUST AS the IC Board HAD TOLD ME (dissolving stitch). \o/ They start off with it and then the rest is the blue fishing thread. The white comes out. NOW, why the heck aren't patients told about this little surprise?! Not only that, but how is it the whole medical office doesn't know about the white dissolving stitch with exception to the actual Dr.'s that perform the darn cerclage surgery? Don't they communicate at all?!
> 
> End result though is that no amniotic fluid wasn't leaking, the stitch doesn't have infection, I did lose the one dissolving stitch that's okay to lose and I have a stinking BV infection AGAIN!
> 
> I swear I have only bacteria in my body! I'm on flagyl again and they're putting me on it for a bit longer to try and get rid of it for the rest of the trimester. I'm at least glad we got that. Better to be safe than sorry. That darn BV wreaked havoc when I lost my mucus plug with Jackson and I ended up with a sac bulging and delivering because of everything combined. Won't let it happen this time.
> 
> Just goes to show we need to trust our instincts and advocate for ourselves! Pretty odd though that many of the gals in the IC Thread know more about IC and issues pertaining to it than Dr.'s with PHD's who are supposed to be practicing medicine. Very frustrating in my opinion to have to fight to be listened to all the time. It honestly gets tiring!:dohh:

 Oh Rebekah dear god, who are these people!!! And how are they allowed to practice medicine???? I am so glad that they really listen to you down here and no question is a stupid question. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ok - so here is my bump photo. It was taken about 2 weeks before Katelyn was born. I was trying to find one from my one shower where I was still pregnant (and looked a bit better! :dohh:


At this point, I am about 25-26 weeks and HUGE. I can only imagine what I would have looked like if I had gone full term! :wacko:

Have a great night!
Steph


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, BEAUTIFUL!!! I love all the bump pics ladies, getting sooooo broody!!!
Viv, that's an amazing idea! I'll do that to DH :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, I LOVE the pic. It's beautiful. Just love bump pics. I'm still not ready. I'm plus size so I'm told mine won't move up for awhile. I'm carrying MUCH lower which scares the heck outa me. :haha: 

I'm told though that you "look" bigger with girls than with boys because of the way you carry. Is that right ladies? Or is that an old wives tale? We'll soon find out once things start to move around for me. I'm guessing by the end of next month I'll have a picture. I'm sure all of a sudden one day I'll just shoot upward and look HUGE. haha

I'm up pretty early this morning. I"ll probably go back to bed, but had a terrible nightmare.

The day looks like it's going to be a beautiful one though. Hopefully not too hot, but then I have to count my blessings as the weather will soon be back to winter weather here come fall. Anna, are you sick of the snow or do you like it that way in CO?


----------



## rottpaw

Gorgeous photo steph! 

Rebekah, I really REALLY wish we could move you somewhere with better medical care, if only temporarily! :dohh: I am so sorry you just can't seem to get a break in the action with this pregnancy!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - So sorry you keep having such scary moments!!! You are being so vigilant and informed about what is going on... that has to have made all the difference!!! Sorry about the scary dream, too... I had them a lot early on, and then none til last week... mine are not pg-related, though... Hope you got back to bed & got some rest!!!
PS- Thank you for your sweet comments on the picture... the photog did a great job at the shower!

Viv - I have my needle & thread ready to go if he dares utter a word! I told him yesterday that I feel pitiful and he should just accept that for now... Boo! You situation makes me feel like a spoiled child, tho... You are so strong going through this already trying time with what is going on around you... So glad you have support of family there!!! 

Steph - Gorgeous pic!! 

Hope everyone is having a good one... we are about to be placed on water rations around here... cannot believe how dry it is... and HOT. Staying inside, but hate to watch the news and see all the drought, fires, etc... We may have a chance for some rain today and are praying for it!!!

On baby front - one of the three cribs was damaged, so back to the store for another... grrrr... I still need to finish the bumpers for the layettes!!! Am panicked that everything will not be "done" in time... :)

Funny story - Last night, DH and I were upstairs in nursery and our lab & golden retriever were literally running around in circles excitedly! We were laughing til we noticed a little pink stuffed doll (shower gift) in lab's mouth... luckily no damage.. I told DH he really needs to work on getting our fur babies adjusted... why would they not think a stuffed toy is theirs? all the rest are.... anyway, was pretty cute... Love my pups and hope we still have time to show them the love they deserve AFTER the EVENT... 
Hugs!


----------



## sunshine71

Hi everyone! :hi:

Bummer about the crib, Austin. :growlmad: Ours is still in the box, but I'm fully expecting to see some damage on it once we get it all set up. That's just the way it seems to go with me...

MA - Dear God! How frustrating! Just more proof that we ALWAYS need to advocate for ourselves. That seems to be the way it goes with healthcare nowadays. :nope: Unfortunately, I have a feeling things are only going to get worse. BUT - at least they caught the BV early. 

Oh - and that whole boy vs. girl carrying thing? Total wives tale, same as high vs. low fetal heart rate. I think the only reason those myths persist is because there's always a 50/50 shot of it being correct.

Steph - love the picture! 

To everyone else - good morning! 

Have a great day, all! :kiss:


----------



## codegirl

sorry I can't catch up but I did spot a question about cloth.

I put the cloth in a diaper pail (without water) and mostly they don't stink. You can add some baking soda if they get a bit smelly. We wash every other day. For BF'd poops they wash out like pee so I don't do anything and for toddler poops we put in flushable liners so we can remove the poop, flush and then wash the diaper.

Tried the "swish" in the toliet method but I found it too messy. uck


----------



## Vivienne

HI all :flower::hi:

Good Grief Mother Nature must really be on her period!! :brat:

We had another beauty last night, 5.3. It's like a free roller coaster ride!!! 

Tomorrow the govt announces which suburbs in the city have to go, there's about 6. So the houses have to be demolished and the land vacated totally. It's gonna be one huge park which will be sort of nice but odd :wacko:

Hope everyone is feeling comfy and happy hump day!


----------



## skye2010

Charmain I woke up this morning thinking of your lovely bump and how you could sleep with it :))) hahahha. I already feel uncomfortable lying down on one side for too long. Has any of you girls used a pregnancy pillow that looks like a long sausage? I wonder if it's worth buying one, to support the bump? Anyway I think your picture is really lovely and deserves a frame in the nursery :) Hope the little girls keep tight until 32 weeks :) Have you started picking names, or will you wait untill you meet them to see their personalities? How many dogs do you have? Golden's are great with babies no? Dunno how my little yappy chichis will react yet. But they are so sweet I'm sure they will adjust. Although I became a bit scatty recently and I really need to be more careful. The day before I bought Strepsils cough tablets but don't remember unpacking them. Yesterday I came hm to find my dogs chewing on a packet. I called the vet and he said it's ok. I have no idea when or how they fished it out cause I would never leave it where they can reach them. Maybe when I came in with the bags and she hid it in her bed untill I left the house.

Angela I think it makes sense that the baby would probably get used to sleep in it's own environment earlier on and it's better for parents vital sleep. But we are planning to move soon after the baby is born hopefully. This move has been on the table for a long time now but I wanted to wait for my tx and birth cause I don't wanna change hospitals before. So it makes more sense if the baby would stay in our room than we can make a nursery after the move. I think it would be too much work to change the guest room into a nursery.
On the other hand DH is very sensitive about his sleep. I dunno how he will cope with it. But I guess he will just have to use the guest room if he gets too tired and needs to catch up. In fact I'm a little scared that he might just avoid helping me completely cause he works long hrs. I don't have any family here and mum is not fit enough for help. Perhaps we should decide on an exchange before the birth and move soon after. We'll see how this will work out :)))

Steph I love your bump photo. Katelyn looks like you. Did everyone think so? She has the same face, smile and eyes. So cute :)) I'm going to get one of those bows if I have a little girl :) Hahahaha. I love her clothes as well. I really like girly girl babies. In fact I would love to have a little daughter. Wouldn't mind if this baby is a girl or a boy as long as it's healthy but I definitely want a little daughter at some point. So I can paint her nails and dress her in little flowery skirts :))hahahaha

Viv OMG hon. That sounds so scary. :hugs::hugs: So much going on while you are pregnant. Is it likely that you might need to move as well? I hope not. I hope your house is safe. Good luck.

MA sorry about the nightmare. :hugs:

Hi Junebug, Anna, Chris and Codegirl. :flower:

AFM I'm trying to figure out what to do with the pregnancy and birth with NHS. Yesterday I called the hospital and required after my 12 week scan. The stupid admin people didn't process the application for me and didn't book the appt. I was there+ I called both GP and them before. All said we'll contact you. Of course they never did. If they won't book me an appt for the next 2 weeks I dunno what to do. Having a fit to these really sleepy sounding admin people doesn't help. Mb beginning of next week I should just drop by and talk to them in person. My IVF clinic needs the report to review my drugs and probably discharge me.

Than it's more scary cause NHS has far less control over pregnancies. In fact right now there is a lot of bad press in UK about the fertility and maternity units of NHS. We have the highest statistics of mc and babies dying while in the womb or birth in Europe cause the funding is really tight and clinics just don't follow the pregnancy enough to save lives. They're trying to put a quota on ceaserians. So say if a woman is in a situation where she needs an urgent cesarian and the on call dr is a young specialist who needs an authorisation. Her and bbs life would be at risk while the dr is figuring out if the quota allows it.

Also if you end up with a bad nurse you are in serious trouble. 2 weeks ago a woman lost her baby in my local hospital (Universtity hospital which is 5 mins away from me and we use it for everything else) She was in a lot of pain but the nurse insulted her for making too much fuss and being a bad mother cause she couldn't put up with the birth. She and husband begged to see the on call dr but nurse refused. The baby was tangled with the cord and was breached. I had heard of bad things about that hospital before so I deliberately chose one which is further from me. I can't go private after all the expense of IVF. I dunno if a doula would be worth it, what do they do and how expensive they are.

Maybe I'm fussing too much. Perhaps I should wait untill I see the midwife first. 

Anyway take care girls xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Skye, as a girl who had a baby in UK under NHS, I totally sympathise with how you are feeling. I too heard all those bad stats about having a baby in the UK. Sounds totally scary about that woman losing her baby because of a bad midwife.....poor woman.....:cry:

I think all you can do unless you can afford private which I couldn't, is to know that those terrible things we hear are very very rare, and most babies are born with little or no complications. Also most midwives would not behave like that. :flower:

I had two different midwives during my labour, as one finished her shift as I got to 10cm! They were very young, and not hugely experienced girls, but they were very nice, and kept me going with encouragement all the way. There were a few things I would have changed about the labour, but now I am just thanking god for my healthy baby, and I know if there is a next time, I will be more prepared and know more how I want things to go. :dohh:

The admin people do sound very rubbish, just keep hassling them! Hope you can get a scan soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm not from the UK, but like Lucy, i've heard that midwives are better there by MANY of the women on the boards here. That would be "One" option.

A doula here in the states, can only assist in the birth in some areas. If you are considered high risk at all, they will not even touch you by themselves. I'm one of those cases, however we DID hire a doula who will be present at my birth in the hospital and whom will advocate for my baby, my husband and myself. 

I "think" over there, Doulas can do HOME BIRTHS. That may also be an option for you if your not high risk. Why don't you check the forum here at bnb for natural home birthing. There are TONS of women from the UK who may be able to help you figure out a plan. It may even be cheaper than going private if your qualify as a candidate for it. To me, what better place to have your baby than in the confines of your own peaceful and quiet home. But sadly it can't happen for me that way and I'm at peace with it because in the case there is an emergency I know Amelia will be taken care of because of any issues I may have as a high risk patient.


----------



## pablo797

morning all!!

ma, sorry about the stich scare! I agree,we need to find you better medical care cause they suck! As to our question, yes I am sick of snow. You have to like it to live in the mountains, but it's rare to get that much snow, if any, in June. Luckily, the weather is improving and it should be near 80 by the weekend. Was your scary dream about the baby? I had one the other night where I was watching my niece and nephew, but they were babies and I left them in the car and forgot about them! It was horrible!

Steph, I do not think you need weight watchers, in your bump picture you look beautiful! And I agree with Skye, Katelyn looks like you, just beautiful! 

Vivienne, another quake??!! Roller coaster it is, just not the good kind. I am going to give my DH a bucket of 30 lbs tonight! 

Sunshine, CJ, and codegirl, Hi!

Skye, how frustrating about the scan! I hope you get it scheduled soon, and yes,go in person if you can, much harder to brush you off in person than over the phone. As for the move, good luck. I think one of the best pieces of advice I got when I first got pregnant was to make my life as simple as possible for the next year. So keep that in mind. Good luck with NHS, those stories sound horrible. 


Lucy, thanks for the good story of NHS, means there is hope. Ok, we have baby watch on TV here about william and kate. Is it the same at home? Are people obsessed with them having a baby? As so many of us know the stress of getting pregnant, I could not imagine trying to do it in the public eye. I wish people would just leave them alone! When you see them will you tell them I said so. LOL

AFM, not much going on, busy at work, gearing up for summer season and training new people. Also went for a hike with the girls this am and they said they were going to throw me a shower! Very nice as I wasn't expecting it. Maybe we can get some gift cards to buy the big ticket items we're still missing. Anyhow, have a good hump day! Anna


----------



## skye2010

Sorry girls after I wrote that post it sounded bit too paranoid to my ears too. And thank you Lucy you are right that these stories are rare. I think I'm freaked out a bit after trying so long and having all unlucky stuff happening to us while TTC. I still can't believe that it actually happened so I keep thinking sthg will go wrong. Perhaps I need more confidence and assume that everything will be ok. I can't go private. It really is expensive in the UK and we already spend a lot on IVF. I will probably meet my midwife in a couple of weeks time and relax after that. Anyway if I rant on again like that pls sone gimme a slap :))hahahahaha 

MA thanx for the good advice I think I should read some pregnancy and birth threads. The more I know the less I would panick no?

Anna how nice you will have your bbshower soon. Hope you have a lot of sweet gifts for your baby. 
Kate and Will is totally the center of attention right now. We just had Ascot and soon Wimbledon coming up. They also had a few state receptions, one with Obama's and Kate didn't have her foot wrong. She is so graceful, warm and beautiful. Her outfit choices have improved since she became the Duchess and yet still she uses high street designers quite a lot. Everyone is in love with her. I think all the royals had improved popularity in fact. Dare I say even Camilla. 

As for the baby I think they probobly got married so they can have children pretty quickly cause they have been living together already for a long time before. (first for the royals) and had a fair share of partying and holidaying together. She's been stalked by papparazzi I would imagine regardless of a bump or not but yes everyone is expecting them to have a baby soon.

Apart from Kate her little sister Pippa and her brother James is the next big hot topic. Pippa is a lot more outgoing and fun than Kate. So there's a string of papparazzi following and speculating over her too.

Personally i just love them. I want her to have a baby, a son so if I have a girl I can marry her off to the prince :) I want Pippa to date all the eligible man in the UK and bag Prince Harry. I want public to vote Kate and Will into throne once our good old Queen passes away. Although I really like her too so I hope she is here for much longer with her flowery dresses and neon colored coats :))) James could benefit from being a bit naughty too. Why not Alexa Chung or some model?
Hahahahaha u can see it was heavily raining today and I had some time in my hands :)))


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, thanks. All is well right now so I'm much better. As for the dream...I can't even remember it but I do know it wasn't about the baby thankfully!

Skye, well, not sure about the more you know the less you'll panick. Haha Sometimes it's a bit like google, you have to take things for what they are with a grain of salt. I DO think you may get some insight on the natural homebirthers forum here on Bnb. They may be able to give you an alternative means to birthing that will benefit you and the baby without cost and with more monitoring. It doesn't hurt to ask. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey Charmaine!! I just finished chatting with a friend of mine who has twins. We got into a conversation about PTL as she had the girls at 27wks because she was measuring 40wks already. :wacko: Anyways...She mentioned a book she used with a special diet of very high protein and lots of calories. She said that her OB'S wife had a due date 2 wks behind her and actually went to term. Her Ob said that my friends twins were actually at a healthier weight at 27wks than his wife had having birthed them at 36 wks. Turns out the diet helped beef up the girls so they'd be ready if they came early.

I thought I'd post the book she told me about in case you wanted it to beef up the triplets. I know you were concerned they'd come early so thought I'd give you something that may help at least a little bit with their weights "if" they do come like your Dr. said. Though my hope is they'll go much further. 

When You're Expecting Twins, Triplets, or Quads: Proven Guidelines for a Healthy Multiple Pregnancy, 3rd Edition

Who knows, maybe it will be something that could help. :shrug:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Thanks, Rebekah... Actually, I bought that book when we first found out... and have talked to lots of trip moms that followed the diet, too... I have really tried to do it and the babies are a really good size... The nutritional guidelines she suggests are CRAZY!!! Like 5,000 calories a day!!! Holy Lord! My butt certainly looks like I am eating that much... lol! I try to do good, but am really just eating what I want, when I want and trying to get in LOTS of protein and calcium... Seems to be working (knock on wood!) as they are each slightly bigger than the norm for a singleton right now...
It is a really interesting book... Thank you so much for thinking of me!!

Skye - The NHS sounds like quite the pain! I really hope you can find someone that you like and trust to help you. To answer your questions: (1) Yes, we have chosen the names -- ALL 6, first & middle. We are keeping the names a secret, though... much to the frustration of our families!! We did tell them the initials, as my MIL & SIL are crazy for monogramming (as am I.. ) They are G, I and A... :)
(2) My gorgeous fur babies are a golden retriever, Lucy, and yellow lab, Lilly. LOVE my pups!!! They are both very sweet and we are not really worried at all about them with the babies.. other than the theft and destruction of toys! My golden is 7 yo and lab is almost 3yo... Much like your pups, they are prone to get into just about anything if left out.... Our solution: We already had several baby gates to keep them in/out of certain areas... :)

Anna/Rebekah - Dreams are the worst!!! I can't remember them half the time, either! One common factor in mine lately have been weather related issues... most likely from seeing so much on TV... last one was a flood in my little hometown and I was desperately looking for my pups!!! Woke up in tears... :(

Viv - Honey... my heart goes out to you all... I second whomever said they hoped your home is not one of those affected... I sure hope things can settle down and you can have a few months peace!! Thoughts and Hugs, sweetie!!!!

AFM - Nothing new.... feeling more upbeat today. DH was very sweet last night and said he loved me and our little girls and knew what a hard time I was having... awwwwhhhhh.... later as we got into bed, I told him thank you for his sweet words... that it meant a lot to me, but that if he didn't clean the bathroom by the end of this weekend I would shave off one of his eyebrows while he slept... look on his face was priceless... :)

Hope you all had a good day! Hugs!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

skye2010 said:


> Sorry girls after I wrote that post it sounded bit too paranoid to my ears too. And thank you Lucy you are right that these stories are rare. I think I'm freaked out a bit after trying so long and having all unlucky stuff happening to us while TTC. I still can't believe that it actually happened so I keep thinking sthg will go wrong. Perhaps I need more confidence and assume that everything will be ok. I can't go private. It really is expensive in the UK and we already spend a lot on IVF. I will probably meet my midwife in a couple of weeks time and relax after that. Anyway if I rant on again like that pls sone gimme a slap :))hahahahaha
> 
> MA thanx for the good advice I think I should read some pregnancy and birth threads. The more I know the less I would panick no?
> 
> Anna how nice you will have your bbshower soon. Hope you have a lot of sweet gifts for your baby.
> Kate and Will is totally the center of attention right now. We just had Ascot and soon Wimbledon coming up. They also had a few state receptions, one with Obama's and Kate didn't have her foot wrong. She is so graceful, warm and beautiful. Her outfit choices have improved since she became the Duchess and yet still she uses high street designers quite a lot. Everyone is in love with her. I think all the royals had improved popularity in fact. Dare I say even Camilla.
> 
> As for the baby I think they probobly got married so they can have children pretty quickly cause they have been living together already for a long time before. (first for the royals) and had a fair share of partying and holidaying together. She's been stalked by papparazzi I would imagine regardless of a bump or not but yes everyone is expecting them to have a baby soon.
> 
> Apart from Kate her little sister Pippa and her brother James is the next big hot topic. Pippa is a lot more outgoing and fun than Kate. So there's a string of papparazzi following and speculating over her too.
> 
> Personally i just love them. I want her to have a baby, a son so if I have a girl I can marry her off to the prince :) I want Pippa to date all the eligible man in the UK and bag Prince Harry. I want public to vote Kate and Will into throne once our good old Queen passes away. Although I really like her too so I hope she is here for much longer with her flowery dresses and neon colored coats :))) James could benefit from being a bit naughty too. Why not Alexa Chung or some model?
> Hahahahaha u can see it was heavily raining today and I had some time in my hands :)))

:thumbup: I loved this post!!! You are so cute! xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Charmaine. I guessed you would know about the book as I was wondering if you were in a multiples forum. Yes, she said she thought the diet was hard too. She was Tiny and said it was the first time she got to eat so much like that but she felt like she would burst.

It's one of those things where I wish I knew if Amelia was coming early or on time. If I knew without a doubt she was coming early, I would do the diet just to get her weight up and KNOW they would do the shots to mature her lungs. HOWEVER, it's too risky for me to do because number one I have diabetes and if she goes to term, she could be HUGE if I eat that much. Also, I'm already plus size, that food wouldn't come off me like it would with a multiple mom because those calories go straight to the babies. I'm not planning on gaining. lol I haven't even gained that much now. I was also told I can start eating low carb now. Guess who's sugars started going down over the past two days since I started?? YUP! Mine. :haha: 

With all the issues raising my sugars, I can't exercise like I normally do and I was told I couldn't low carb. NOW I CAN! Woohoo! :happydance: Fruits and veggies low on the GI only for my carbs and meats,fish and legumes along with poultry which I'm happy to say I can now eat after having the food aversions!

I don't remember, did I tell you all I had to go in AGAIN yesterday. Doug JUST got to work and had to turn around. I was having pains in my lower back and abdomen pretty regularly. I didn't think it was contractions or anything bad, but thank goodness they're on the ball to monitor anyways. I was strapped into a machine for awhile to track and make sure I wasn't contracting and the stitches weren't opening.

My take on it, is that my belly is getting bigger and I'm starting to move upward finally. I think it's round ligament pain but was glad they wanted to monitor me. Though I AM becoming quite the "frequent flyer" :wacko:

All is well and I seem to be a bit happier these upcoming weeks. It feels good to feel confident for a change that I may make it to term. I'm 2 wks further than I have been so that's a good sign.

Charmaine, too funny about your husband. Very cute. Hopefully he'll start helping out a bit. Doug has been doing great. I can't complain there. He's taken on so much I feel just awful. I know it's a good reason. He also has said I'm here to keep Amelia safe, but I just feel odd putting so much on his plate along with his work. Homemaking IS my career and when he or the maid comes in to help. I'm blessed, but I feel like asking them both to sit while I work. :haha: Enjoy it while I can I suppose because baby will be here and the chores will be too...only more of them and quite frequently. :haha:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebakah - yay for the new diet! Since eating is about the only thing we get to "enjoy", I hope that makes a big difference for you... You sound great and things are going so well for you! Glad you are feeling more upbeat!! Thanks for the words about my DH, he does help out and I really shouldn't complain, I am just a bit of perfectionist and like to keep the house looking "perfect"... which these days simply isn't possible... oh well, I am trying to adjust!

I had some crazy movement issues going on yesterday... Oddest feeling - one baby up top felt like she did a complete somersault while I was on a conference call... BIZARRE!! Then they all got in on the action... I had to lay down! Trying to get them to calm down... Holy smokes! Movement has been limited to one at a time pretty much... :)

Today is the day we have the hospital/NICU "team" meeting... Kinda excited... not sure what to expect... Should be interesting!

Hope everyone is feeling healthy and well today! 

Lava, hon.... especially thinking of you today.


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone,

I just wanted to quickly pop in to say hello. Hello! :hi:

Lava - I'm sending up a few prayers for you today. :hugs: I'm thinking of you and hope all goes well. :flow:

Austin - good luck at your meeting! Let us know how it goes.

Hope everyone has a good day! :kiss:


----------



## rottpaw

Lava, definitely praying honey! Please let us know when you can!

Austin I can't imagine three rolling around in there lol! Just one was crazy enough! 

Bek so glad you are feeling more positive and able to control your sugar better! I know how much that ligament pain can hurt!

Hugs to all and happy almost Friday!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!

Today is the first day since my first tri mester that I am completely exhausted. Think it has something to do with numerous car alarms going off last night in our neighborhood. Think someone was breaking into cars because three different cars went off. Police finally showed up but by then it was 3:30 and I was up watching the tv. Sooooo tired today. If I didn't have a new employee working I would take the morning off and take a nap. I'm at the doc office now for glucose test. Appt is going well. I lost some weight last month, but still in normal range so all is good. 

Skye,thanks for the royals up date!!! So fun! I am just excited they got some good looking people in that gene pool. As for stressing, we all did otj so many of us struggled so hard for these babies that it seems ridiculous not to do everything we can to protect the pregnancies. It is very normal. 
MA, glad you can eat what you want. Sorry for the scare yesterday. 

Austin, how sweet is your DH! Love him. I know what you mean by the baby flipping. It fels so weird just to have one that active, can't imagine three! Good luck with NICU meeting. 

sunshine and rottpaw hi!

Nothing else to report. Lava thinking of you and crossing fingers all is well. Lots of hugs your way. 

have a good one! Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Stopping in to see if Lava's posted anything - fingers crossed for you, my friend!


----------



## HappyAuntie

sunshine71 said:


> Stopping in to see if Lava's posted anything - fingers crossed for you, my friend!

she's at the scan right now - she posted on the ttc thread from the waiting room just a few minutes ago... fx'd....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Well, first of all, forgot whether I mentioned I was diagnosed with BV AGAIN on the 20th, I have the meds and thought nothing of it until they called AGAIN today...apparently my urine culture came back with some indigenous bacteria. :wacko: So not only am I taking flagyl for BV but now I'm being prescribed macrobid for whatever the heck the new bacteria is.

My only concern about this is I had C-diff a few month ago when I was in the hospital and hooked to leads because of the trotts and barfing my brains out. Then I wasn't even on meds at the time. My concern is being on so many antibiotics that I "could" potentially end up with C-diff again. :wacko: Dr. said he thinks I'll be alright and it's a matter of importance because both bacterias could cause me to go into labor. SO here I am a body full of bad bacteria overgrowth. :haha: I'm honestly not sure WHAT'S causing this. It could be the diabetes. I'm eating greek yogurt so I'm TRYING! 

Overall though, I'm still in a good mood. I figure I'm doing all that I can. :shrug:

Charmaine. TOTALLY made me laugh about the babies. They are going to keep you moving from here on out. Wow! Who would think they have that kind of room to use your belly as a gym! :haha: Already showing their cute playful personalities. Can't WAIT to see pics of the three little ones.

Waiting patiently for news from Lava. HOPING it's all good.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fxd for Lava!! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Charmaine, sounds crazy what's going on inside you. After all there are 6 sets of feet and arms for kick boxing just inside your belly. Wooow!! Did they calm down when you lied down?

Anna congrats on final trimester :)) Most is gone now :) How are you feeling? Has it started to feel a little too heavy now? Do you get tired so quickly?

Also while you girls are at the diet issue do you force yourselves to eat certain groups of food or just go along with whatever you fancy? I think I put on about 2-3 kilos up to now. Which is a lot. Not sure how much of it is weight gain, bump or still the water retention (had hyperstimms on IVF) My belly seems bigger and more swollen towards the evening.
I am definitely eating bigger portions. And munch a lot. I don't eat much junk since I seem to crave lot's of veggies and fruits. But I don't feel like eating any meat or milk either (just cheese, some yogurt). Than I kind of force myself so I lost control of the amount of food I eat daily. What do u girls do to have a healthy weight gain? 

MA maybe your pregnancy hormones and diabetes combined completely threw off your PH balance down there. It's great that the drs are monitoring you so closely. At least you get an immediate attention because of all your complications so hopefully they will remain on top of it all till the end of your pregnancy. Apart from yogurt I wonder if probiotic drinks would help (Yakult, Actimel, etc) This is a random guess. I know they are good for the intestine flora.
:hi: all xxx


----------



## skye2010

Oooh MA u know what i thought of just now? I wonder if all this impbalance to do with your progestrone shots or any other long term meds. Cause meds long term use do change stomach and intestine flora. MB it does this to you. Will u check their side effects just out of interest xx


----------



## pablo797

just checking in to see if lava posted. . . .


----------



## lavalux

Ladies,
I have good news! Praise God! We saw two little beans in there and their heartbeats! I went from being absolutely positive that we were going in for terrible news to the excitement and joy of seeing those babies ... I am so incredibly relieved. I had a very tough stressful week. I wish that we had not gone in for that early scan. I really appreciate everyone's support and encouraging posts over the last few days!

I am going to take a nap before my husband gets home because I have not been sleeping well these last few days and have been exhausted and emotional (and as a friend pointed out ... hormonal!) :) I just wanted to post first and thank you all for being there for me. 

I have still been lurking this week. I will try to catch up though this weekend and post a proper message soon. 

Love to y'all. I look forward to learning more from y'all and sharing in your pregnancies and your motherhood! L


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> I have good news! Praise God! We saw two little beans in there and their heartbeats! I went from being absolutely positive that we were going in for terrible news to the excitement and joy of seeing those babies ... I am so incredibly relieved. I had a very tough stressful week. I wish that we had not gone in for that early scan. I really appreciate everyone's support and encouraging posts over the last few days!
> 
> I am going to take a nap before my husband gets home because I have not been sleeping well these last few days and have been exhausted and emotional (and as a friend pointed out ... hormonal!) :) I just wanted to post first and thank you all for being there for me.
> 
> I have still been lurking this week. I will try to catch up though this weekend and post a proper message soon.
> 
> Love to y'all. I look forward to learning more from y'all and sharing in your pregnancies and your motherhood! L

:cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: I don't have to tell you that you scared the poop out of me because I shared it on the other thread! :rofl: I'm just happy to hear the good news!:happydance::happydance:


Wk 20, will it be :pink: :pink: or :blue: :blue: Or :blue: :pink: ? Gotta get you through the next 8wks and then we'll get to the scans. Woohoo! Praising God for such great news! \o/ :happydance::flower:


----------



## lavalux

MA,
omg I'm so sorry I scared you!!! I was scared too. I kept reading all the reassuring posts on here and the other thread hoping we would have a good outcome!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> MA,
> omg I'm so sorry I scared you!!! I was scared too. I kept reading all the reassuring posts on here and the other thread hoping we would have a good outcome!

I'm alright darlin! :rofl: Wasn't about me anyways, but I was waiting for you and kept waiting. It was a hormonal morning for me!:haha: So glad it turned out well. I didn't want to eat my words. I'm human, but most of these early tests cause MANY women to panic before they should. Goodness I can't imagine the wait!:dohh::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> I have good news! Praise God! We saw two little beans in there and their heartbeats! I went from being absolutely positive that we were going in for terrible news to the excitement and joy of seeing those babies ... I am so incredibly relieved. I had a very tough stressful week. I wish that we had not gone in for that early scan. I really appreciate everyone's support and encouraging posts over the last few days!
> 
> I am going to take a nap before my husband gets home because I have not been sleeping well these last few days and have been exhausted and emotional (and as a friend pointed out ... hormonal!) :) I just wanted to post first and thank you all for being there for me.
> 
> I have still been lurking this week. I will try to catch up though this weekend and post a proper message soon.
> 
> Love to y'all. I look forward to learning more from y'all and sharing in your pregnancies and your motherhood! L

AWESOME NEWS, SWEETIE!!!!! You and hubby take tonight and just try to relax and celebrate this awesome milestone!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I hope that you have any easy journey... I have had it pretty good, with one incident of early bleeding that my peri told me quite common in the first tri with multiples... Prayers for none of that for you, no morning sickness and wonderful doctors!!! 

The book Rebekah recommended is a good source of info, I have just chosen to predominantly rely on the advice of my doctors (book is not written by an MD). But there is not a whole lot of material out there for multiples, so gave me a better perspective than "What to Expect" did. 

I am totally here to share my experience with you, if you have any questions! My main advice would be this: YOUR pregnancy is different and not like a singleton one, so TAKE IT EASY and listen to your docs and your body. It was really hard for me to do that because there is so much out there telling you to exercise.... Trust me, I miss it and don't know if my lack of activity had a darn thing to do with getting to 26 weeks (fingers crossed!), but I figured, what the heck... so I get a bit more chubby and lose some muscle tone... That can be fixed later. :)

Anyway... off of my soapbox! Mainly......

I tried to think of this a week-by-week process, each one's passing a cause for celebration! SO CELEBRATE TONIGHT, MY DEAR!!!!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> I have good news! Praise God! We saw two little beans in there and their heartbeats! I went from being absolutely positive that we were going in for terrible news to the excitement and joy of seeing those babies ... I am so incredibly relieved. I had a very tough stressful week. I wish that we had not gone in for that early scan. I really appreciate everyone's support and encouraging posts over the last few days!
> 
> I am going to take a nap before my husband gets home because I have not been sleeping well these last few days and have been exhausted and emotional (and as a friend pointed out ... hormonal!) :) I just wanted to post first and thank you all for being there for me.
> 
> I have still been lurking this week. I will try to catch up though this weekend and post a proper message soon.
> 
> Love to y'all. I look forward to learning more from y'all and sharing in your pregnancies and your motherhood! L
> 
> AWESOME NEWS, SWEETIE!!!!! You and hubby take tonight and just try to relax and celebrate this awesome milestone!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> I hope that you have any easy journey... I have had it pretty good, with one incident of early bleeding that my peri told me quite common in the first tri with multiples... Prayers for none of that for you, no morning sickness and wonderful doctors!!!
> 
> The book Rebekah recommended is a good source of info, I have just chosen to predominantly rely on the advice of my doctors (book is not written by an MD). But there is not a whole lot of material out there for multiples, so gave me a better perspective than "What to Expect" did.
> 
> I am totally here to share my experience with you, if you have any questions! My main advice would be this: YOUR pregnancy is different and not like a singleton one, so TAKE IT EASY and listen to your docs and your body. It was really hard for me to do that because there is so much out there telling you to exercise.... Trust me, I miss it and don't know if my lack of activity had a darn thing to do with getting to 26 weeks (fingers crossed!), but I figured, what the heck... so I get a bit more chubby and lose some muscle tone... That can be fixed later. :)
> 
> Anyway... off of my soapbox! Mainly......
> 
> I tried to think of this a week-by-week process, each one's passing a cause for celebration! SO CELEBRATE TONIGHT, MY DEAR!!!!:cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness! I had a hard time with some of the books for singletons. Along with all the good things, they talk about what "could" happen. DROVE ME NUTS! :wacko: 

I'm with a singleton and as you said, everyone is different. I couldn't exercise at all either. Mine of course was because of IC issues. If you have Excellent health care professionals THEY will be a great resource. Just our immediate area here they seem to be crappy. If you go to New York City or Albany...you get better healthcare. It's odd around here. I miss Ohio healthcare. We had excellent competent medical care there. :thumbup:

I LOVE hearing about you multiple gals. It's going to be fun! :happydance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Goodness... So excited by Lava's news that I didn't mention our hosp visit and team meeting today.... meeting went well, with ALL 12 of us there today! We got to meet the head neonatalogist and his staff, see the L&D floor, C-section OR and the NICU. Wow.... pretty mind boggling stuff. All these people working to keep all these tiny babies healthy! 

Docs were all very positive about where we are... My peri (bless his heart!) said he "expects" me to go 32 weeks... that all these babies are growing well and are fat & healthy actually for singletons, much less trips!!! YAY! My BP at the dr visit was 110/70 and looking really good... evidently that is the #1 thing to watch for multiples and PTL. All in all a good visit! 

Only bummer... I will have a spinal block (chest down) and will likely not get to see the babies until 12 hours or so after delivery, with the exception of the "peek" over the curtain just after they are delivered... but Daddy will get to follow them up to NICU and get to come back and show me pics, etc... I am good with that, I just want them to get the best care possible... 

So many thoughts and possibilities running through our heads at the moment......

Hope it was a great Thursday for everyone!!!!
Hugs!
Charmaine


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Goodness... So excited by Lava's news that I didn't mention our hosp visit and team meeting today.... meeting went well, with ALL 12 of us there today! We got to meet the head neonatalogist and his staff, see the L&D floor, C-section OR and the NICU. Wow.... pretty mind boggling stuff. All these people working to keep all these tiny babies healthy!
> 
> Docs were all very positive about where we are... My peri (bless his heart!) said he "expects" me to go 32 weeks... that all these babies are growing well and are fat & healthy actually for singletons, much less trips!!! YAY! My BP at the dr visit was 110/70 and looking really good... evidently that is the #1 thing to watch for multiples and PTL. All in all a good visit!
> 
> Only bummer... I will have a spinal block (chest down) and will likely not get to see the babies until 12 hours or so after delivery, with the exception of the "peek" over the curtain just after they are delivered... but Daddy will get to follow them up to NICU and get to come back and show me pics, etc... I am good with that, I just want them to get the best care possible...
> 
> So many thoughts and possibilities running through our heads at the moment......
> 
> Hope it was a great Thursday for everyone!!!!
> Hugs!
> Charmaine

Aww, that darn spinal! :lol: Well, I think in your case since your having an actual C-section you'll like it. You honestly can't feel a thing. I just had an issue with the inability to get up and walk away. I felt closed in. :haha: I think yours will go by quicker because the actual c-section takes time and you have 3 in there. 

Sounds like your team is AWESOME. At first I thought...well why is she seeing the team already?! Then I remembered triplets could go early. Duh! :dohh: 32 weeks isn't all that bad for triplets. I'm going to be interested in seeing how far you actually get. I LOVE hearing your stories. It's so neat! blood pressure looks EXCELLENT!:happydance::hugs: So glad all is well with your appointment. Such a RARE journey your taking. I'm glad we can be along for the ride!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lava I had a good feeling about you and the twins, SOOOO glad it was confirmed!!! :hugs: my dear, relax now and enjoy :cloud9:

Charmaine, great news! Seems like a very well organized team, that is absolutely perfect! You're in the double digits too!!!! :happydance:

Sorry, I just read this page. I'm up North for my clinic, helping out in the under-serviced areas. Having some tough prenatal cases active these last couple of weeks that remind me how fortunate I am to have a healthy baby girl :cry:

I am now 11DPO, and during the last pregnancy I had my first BFP at 9DPO. So I did an internet strip this morning. It was negative. Then a wave of nausea hit me and I vomited. :saywhat: So DH bought some ClearBlue Digital HPT for me, while walking around the mall with Zoëlle while I did my clinic. Worked 7:45-6:00, just got to the hotel, had a swim with little one, and finally got around to testing... :bfn: I'm crampy, AF is due on Saturday and I've given up. Guess we'll try again in August :cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lava I had a good feeling about you and the twins, SOOOO glad it was confirmed!!! :hugs: my dear, relax now and enjoy :cloud9:
> 
> Charmaine, great news! Seems like a very well organized team, that is absolutely perfect! You're in the double digits too!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry, I just read this page. I'm up North for my clinic, helping out in the under-serviced areas. Having some tough prenatal cases active these last couple of weeks that remind me how fortunate I am to have a healthy baby girl :cry:
> 
> I am now 11DPO, and during the last pregnancy I had my first BFP at 9DPO. So I did an internet strip this morning. It was negative. Then a wave of nausea hit me and I vomited. :saywhat: So DH bought some ClearBlue Digital HPT for me, while walking around the mall with Zoëlle while I did my clinic. Worked 7:45-6:00, just got to the hotel, had a swim with little one, and finally got around to testing... :bfn: I'm crampy, AF is due on Saturday and I've given up. Guess we'll try again in August :cry:

Aww, so sorry for both the cases that you've seen and also the bfn as well as the sickness. Maybe just a case of the nerves from all of the above. :hugs: I have no doubt you'll reach another pregnancy. It's a matter of when.:winkwink::thumbup::flower:


----------



## skye2010

Charmain, great news that the bbs are doing really well and you are healthy. Touch wood, hopefully it should carry on this way. :) Hope the birth would be smooth as well. Can't wait to see nursery photos once it's ready :)) I bet it will look a bit like the 7 dwarfs house in Snow white :) hahahahaha 3 little things of everything. :rofl:

Junebug, sorry about BFN. Don't worry hon, you've just started and your body might still be adjusting hormones after birth even. You still have many sunny days ahead to try for a spring bb :))))

MA did you have a chance to see your p shots side effects?


----------



## Lucy1973

Lava I am so pleased for you, what great news! :happydance: Now you can start planning for two babies! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Yay! It's good news Friday!! :happydance:

Lava, I'm so thrilled for you!!!!! I thought about you all day yesterday, and I'm so happy it turned out okay! Now it's time to relax a little and enjoy! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Austin - wonderful news! That boost of confidence from the doc about making it to 32 weeks has really got to be a relief. You're almost there, girl! :happydance:

Junebug, I'm sorry you're going through this. :( Have faith - you WILL get your BFP. :flower:

Angela, Anna, Chris #1, Lucy, MA, Skye, Steph, Terri, Viv... hi ladies! :hi:

Happy Friday, everyone :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Charmain, great news that the bbs are doing really well and you are healthy. Touch wood, hopefully it should carry on this way. :) Hope the birth would be smooth as well. Can't wait to see nursery photos once it's ready :)) I bet it will look a bit like the 7 dwarfs house in Snow white :) hahahahaha 3 little things of everything. :rofl:
> 
> Junebug, sorry about BFN. Don't worry hon, you've just started and your body might still be adjusting hormones after birth even. You still have many sunny days ahead to try for a spring bb :))))
> 
> MA did you have a chance to see your p shots side effects?

I was trying to find the sheet the drug was sent with and I couldn't find it yesterday. Tried googling WebMD and because the darn drug is compounded in a compound pharmacy the side effects aren't found. I'm going to see if Doug can get on the hospital site later today and see if the side effects are listed. I'm betting your right though. A few of the side effects are nausea which I have sporadically, migraines, pain at the site, itching at the site...which I've honestly had as well. But I'm not sure what else it says, I have to see.

It makes sense though.:thumbup: I'll let you know. Worse case, I have to wait until my next order is shipped next week and get the side effect slip from that.


----------



## Vivienne

Oh Skye, the NHS sounds horrible, :cry: it sounds like you are having issues like MA is where they just don't listen and it's all about the numbers. 

:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> I have good news! Praise God! We saw two little beans in there and their heartbeats! I went from being absolutely positive that we were going in for terrible news to the excitement and joy of seeing those babies ... I am so incredibly relieved. I had a very tough stressful week. I wish that we had not gone in for that early scan. I really appreciate everyone's support and encouraging posts over the last few days!
> 
> I am going to take a nap before my husband gets home because I have not been sleeping well these last few days and have been exhausted and emotional (and as a friend pointed out ... hormonal!) :) I just wanted to post first and thank you all for being there for me.
> 
> I have still been lurking this week. I will try to catch up though this weekend and post a proper message soon.
> 
> Love to y'all. I look forward to learning more from y'all and sharing in your pregnancies and your motherhood! L

WAHOO!!! Praise the Lord indeed!!! Congratulations :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

HI Ladies :flower:

So great you got to meet the 'team' Charmaine and such good news that you could make it to 32 weeks :happydance: 

So sorry June wasn't your month Junebug. Fingers crossed that July is your month. It is an awesome month!! :flower:

Anna it was about the time I reached 30 weeks that suddenly I had to slow down, which was hard for me. I'm not as active as you!!! but for my lifestyle it still meant reigning in the amount of time I spent on my feet at work. 

AFM, we gave the nursery it's first coat of paint today after I washed the walls down yesterday. Looks good so far.

Had another ante natal class, we had to hold water bombs which had been filled with water and frozen, in our hands for a minute to simulate the uncomfortableness of a contraction. The men had to hold it to more sensitive parts of the body........ the neck or wrist, no not their manhood! Next week we discuss pain management and watch some birth videos.

Had a practice run with a baby yesterday, my niece. I had to take her to my midwife appt as my brother had a funeral to go to and they couldn't get a baby sitter. Well I have now learn't how hard it is to get a 9 month old out of her restraint when she won't budge, while simultaneously holding my handbag, midwife notes and the door open as well as looking for her dropped favourite toy and her dummy. Knees and feet become crucial tools at this point!!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Oh and thank-you for your kind words regarding my wee home. She's still standing and doing so well. I am very proud of her as she is over 90, made of wood and plaster and on piles. The houses that have fared worst are those built in the last 30 years or so on concrete slab and made of brick on unstable land, drained swamp basically.

Happy weekend Sunshine, Lava, Angela, Lucy, MA, Skye, Chris #1, Steph, Terri, sorry if I've missed anyone :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Viv :hugs: :haha: Too funny about the fun with the niece. :rofl: I'm laughing here, but I'm sure I'll get a piece of my own. 

Glad the house is still standing, that you got your room painted. 

The frozen balloon was pretty interesting. I'll have to try that as my contractions where lower back and my son was small when I delivered. NOW I'm getting contractions in the front and I just KNOW they're going to hurt. :lol:


----------



## pablo797

Happy Saturday All!

I was lurking yesterday but crazy busy with work, so lurking was my only option.

Lava, I had to go on the other thread to see the news I was so impatient. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you. Can't wait to share this journey with you. 

Austin, the meeting with the "team" at the hospital sounds great and it sounds really positive. You are doing awesome, and I think you make a good point that while for some of us exercise is doable, for others it is not. Folks should always listen to their bodies and doctors first. Hang in there sister, you are truly awesome!! Good luck with the fur baby adjustment. We are having similar issues. I found an old doll at my parents house we are going to start putting in the car seat and the boppy and try teaching the hound that he can not jump on them. We'll see how it works. I did buy a pregnancy pillow to help with sleep and the fur adopted it as his own . . . 

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_phonephotos059.jpg 

Sunshine, hope you have a great weekend!! 

Skye, how are things? I meant to comment earlier on the food thing you were asking about. I think most of us here have basically listened to our bodies in regards to food. For the most part you just can't help it. I know I should be eating more vegetables, but at the end of the day salad is about the only thing I can handle. I try and make healthy substitutions if I can like a veggie burger instead of a cheese burger, but it doesn't always work. There has been much discussion on here regarding food cravings and at the end of it, it seems your body will tell you what it wants and babies are very resilient. Just keep on the vitamins and you should be ok. That's my two cents anyway. 

MA, hope you are feeling better and hope this next week goes by without any drama. I truly don't know how you handle the stress. BTW,the name of the diapers I am looking at are called g diapers. You can check them out at gdiapers.com. They are really cute and offer a hybrid system that I think will work for us. Start up cost is a little expensive, but in the end worth it. I don't think we'll use them for the first 6 weeks or so as they are not as absorbent as a disposable, but they should make a nice compliment to the disposables further on. 

Vivienne, glad to hear the house is still standing. Sounds like the nursery is going well. I want pictures!! I do understand about standing at work at 30 weeks. Last week was the first week I truly felt as if I couldn't work like I used to. I am trying to work 40 hours a week for as long as possible, but 40 hours on my feet is going to be a challenge. I have a chair, but use it rarely as we are getting really busy. I will drop down to 32 hours if it becomes too much. 


AFM, I started off my morning with a dog hike with a girlfriend and just got back from the dreaded weekly grocery store run. Forgot to mention the other day that at my doc appt I asked her about the pain I've been having in my pelvic floor. She said it was only going to get worse espically given my activity level and the fact that I'm on my feet all day. Good news is that she wrote me a referral for physical therapy to strengthen my muscles. So excited as I think this will help me survive the rest of this pregnancy. . . hopefully pain free. 

Have a great weekend and big hugs to those I missed. Woohoo 30 weeks today. Anna


----------



## lavalux

Pablo,
I love that picture of your body pillow taken over by your pup. I don't know where all of my pillows will eventually go since we have a queen bed, my DH hogs the covers, and both cats sleep at my feet (actually where my feet should go). It's a tight squeeze. Ha! Ha! I hope that the physical therapist will help and cutting back at work if you can do it will be a big relief I am sure. It sounds like you are really active with your morning hikes. That will certainly help with your delivery. That is awesome you are 30 weeks! Just 10 or less to go! woo hoo

Skye,
My nausea has kicked in big time this week. I have vomited a couple times but for the most part have kept the little bit that I can manage to eat down. I know with twins I'm supposed to be taking in additional calories at some point, but I am not doing well with eating most foods. Nothing sounds appetizing to me and if I see another saltine cracker I might lose it! It sounds like you have an appetite now though so that is good. I'm sure you aren't overdoing it! Enjoy! You will certainly get the weight off after the baby comes.

Viv,
So happy to hear that your house survived any damage! Definitely post pictures of the nursery when you get everything ready! I can't wait to see them.

MA,
How is your infection? Clearing up? How is the bed rest going? How far along are you now? You've reached some amazing milestones. I'm so pleased for you.

Austin,
So glad that your team meeting went well and they expect you to go until 34 weeks. That is great for triplets apparently. I have two co-workers who have twins and both were born at 33 weeks when the lungs weren't fully developed, but they came home from the NICU a few weeks later. One friend was given drugs to prevent labor for several days while they gave her steroids to develop the babies' lungs. Thank you for the good advice on expecting multiples. I know that it will be different than other pregnancies. Right now, I am worried about not being able to eat nutritiously or enough. I have a question for you. Do we still take the regular dose of prenatal vitamins? I have been able to keep those down so that's good.

Junebug,
Sorry this month wasn't the one, but hopefully July will bring you a BFP! I know it will happen for you. I hope soon!

Sunshine,
Hope you are having a lovely weekend! How are you doing?

AFM,
I'm just exhausted and very nauseous. I am worried about getting through work meetings, etc. I am feeling so ill, but I don't want to complain since I'm just thrilled that we have some babies in there! Any tips (other than eat saltines all day) on how to combat the nausea would be much appreciated. I selected an OB and have my first appt. on Friday.

Hi to anyone that I've missed! Enjoy the rest of your Saturday!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Not sure if the infection is clearing up. I think it takes a week. Bed rest is okay, but we went out for a ride today...maybe I'll get him to take me for another ride...though that's really pushing it. I'm 25wks tomorrow (sunday).

As for nausea....Zofran worked for me slightly. It works well for a lot of women. You can also have ginger. Ginger ale, the crystalized ginger candy....there are prego pops that are like lollipops that you can suck on. You can find them at Motherhood stores or online. Peppermint or mint tea is good too. Lemon is good as well.


I have a question. I have pee spots alot. Granted I think it's from Amelia kicking, but tonight I was just sitting up and had it. It IS natural urine as they tested last week. It just scares me because it's constant and makes me wonder about amniotic fluid. When they test, they test with a strip for PH and it came back fine though. Just wondering how normal this is??


----------



## AustinGurrl

Quick pop-in...
Hope everyone is having a nice, relaxing weekend! 

Lava - Prenatal vitamins remain the same... I just take one a day. Early on, the only change was to TRIPLE the amount of Folic Acid... I took three additional little pills each day until week 14, which is when the spinal cord is formed. So sorry about the nausea! I was so lucky I did not have any... Was just ravenously hungry all the time during the beginning... From what I read & was told, as much weight gain in the beginning as you can will help towards then end (that's what I am hoping, anyway...) and just eat what you can... If you can get down some high protein shakes a couple times a day, then go for it! You will do great!!!

I have a similar sleep situation with a golden retriever, lab, cat and my DH in the bed at night!!! Hard to get room these days.... :)

Anna - What a beautiful pup!!!! Love him!!! I am sure he'll let you share the pillow... :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi all, just checking in briefly: my FIL passed away last night after an acute deterioration from his multiple myeloma. We were fortunate to already be in Northern Ontario for my outreach clinic. We're now with the entire family.

AF starting today based on my temp dip. Hugs to all!


----------



## pablo797

Hi All :flower:

CJ, I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs::hugs: Hugs to you and your DH and hope he will find peace in the fact that FIL is no longer in pain or sick. Such a hard thing to loose a parent. 

Lava, try eating cold things. Sounds bizarre but temperature can play a big roll. I was also keen on humus and veggies (cold from the fridge). Like Austin said whatever you can keep down. I think babies R us also carry the prego pops. 

MA, hope the infections clear up soon. As for pee spots, just when I sneeze in a certain way. Are you doing keegles? Exercises that help strengthen the pelvic floor. Just wondering if you can, they might help. 

Skye, yep our bed is crowded too. DH takes up half the bed!! And it's a king!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I just put a strawberry blueberry pie in the oven. I love summer fruit. One of the perks being pregnant in the summer is the abundance of good fruit. YUM!!

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aw, CJ, I know you were talking about your fil a few posts back. So sad to hear that it happened so quickly. Please accept my deepest sympathy and if there's anything you need, let me know! :hugs:

Anna, thank you. Can't do kegels with the stitch in sadly. I think I have pelvic wall issues. They (muscles) just suck down there! :haha: I'll talk to the nurses again this week. It's slightly annoying but I want to be sure it's nothing to worry about. 

Hoping everyone else is doing well ladies! :hug:


----------



## sunshine71

Junebug, I'm so sorry for your loss - you and DH are in my prayers. :flow:

Lava, I wish I had some anti-nausea tips for you. Like Austin, I was lucky enough to avoid that particular side effect. I did have a few weeks where I got queasy, though, and ginger seemed to help.

Forgive me for not addressing everyone individually - I'm sitting here w/almost no sleep after a weekend from hell. For starters, I hit the big 4-0 on Saturday, which bummed me out so bad I was in tears. Then - to add insult to injury - my tooth started aching late that afternoon. I have a filling in a back molar that's been giving me a little trouble every once in a great while, so I had planned on waiting until the baby was born, then going to one of those sedation dentistry places to have it fixed (at this point I'll mention that I'm absolutely TERRIFIED of dentists. To the point of nausea if I think about it too long). Well, that ache didn't go away - it just got stronger and radiated into my lower jaw. I didn't even go to bed last night. Just sat up on the couch all night and caught a few hrs sleep this morning. I left a message for the OB on call to see what I could take for the pain, as Tylenol is useless. He advised I could take one of my DH's oxy tablets tonight if the pain got bad again. It did, so I did, and it hasn't done a thing. May as well be a sugar pill for all the good it's done me. :growlmad: 

So here I sit. At least I was able to sleep for almost two hours before it woke me up. I've found two fairly local dental places that put you out for this kind of thing - they open at 7am, so I plan on calling to try to get an emergency appt. with one of them. Which means I have to call in to work tomorrow. Again. (I called in on Wednesday because I was so exhausted I was sick to my stomach and literally slept ALL DAY LONG). Anyhow, the OB on call this morning said that it'd be safe for me to be put under, but good luck in finding a place that would do it to a pregnany lady.

I hope he's wrong - I don't know how I'll handle it otherwise. 

Oh - and it gets better. After a weekend of no sleep, we have an auction business and I have to clerk an auction tomorrow night. That means 3 hrs of listening/paying close attention to rapid-fire speech and writing it all down. And I hate doing it on a GOOD day... Kill me now. :nope:

Okay ladies - sorry for all the whining. :blush: I'll just chalk it up to pain & sleep deprivation. 

I hope everyone has a decent Monday - I promise I won't post again until I'm less bi+chy!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww Chris, :hugs: Sounds like your having a tough time right now. Praying you get that tooth done soon. If it's any consolation I always have a tooth done while I'm awake with local. Last time I had it done I was in my twenties I think...It didn't hurt all that bad while awake with local. So "if" they won't, hopefully it will be the same with out, will fix it and then you'll be back to good health without a whole lot of pain. Sometimes the pain of the tooth issue is much worse than actually having it out or fixed. I'm hoping for the best outcome and quickest recovery for you.

totally wish you could take the night off form the other job too. wish there was someone to take your place just for the night as it sounds like you REALLY need the rest darlin! :flower:

I wouldn't worry about the call offs. Their for good reason. Your health and the baby's are worth much more right now. While I'm sure it's not ideal for you, it's quite needed. Your of no use feeling this much in pain and sickness. Get well soon dear friend! :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi all, just checking in briefly: my FIL passed away last night after an acute deterioration from his multiple myeloma. We were fortunate to already be in Northern Ontario for my outreach clinic. We're now with the entire family.
> 
> AF starting today based on my temp dip. Hugs to all!



Oh Junebug, so sorry. That was quick. I hope he wasn't in too much pain.

:hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Hi all

Lava I was a mess with morning sickness, :sick: I tried it all, lying down was about the best I could do to alleviate it. I eventually was prescribed Haloperidol which lessened it significantly to the point where I could get up and do the odd load of washing and even leave the house. If you can stomach it chocolate milk was good as were apples, frozen grapes, water, ice cubes, lollipops, weak soup. I hope it does go soon for you. :hugs:

Chris you poor thing. I cannot imagine the pain you must be in. :cry: I hope you can get an emergency appt and just put your foot down if they umm and ahh about it. :hugs:

Anna I have been practicing my kegels like mad, because that would be one less thing to worry about after birth, peeing and leaking, especially since we will be leaking from other places too!! :blush:

AFM, have had some pictures taken of bump by a friend who is a pro photographer, will try and post some, those which aren't too big! 
Sleep is becoming less as the hips are moaning. I hate sleeping on my side, love sleeping on my back, but that's bad for SPD and abdominal arteries. Oh well only about 7 weeks to go. 
I promise I will post nursery photos. It isn't a flash set up, I just want it done before baby shower next month, so then I can clean the house, garden, drive, street etc

Happy Monday all :flower:


----------



## pablo797

Good Monday morning all!

or at least I hope it is . . . . Sunshine, you sound like you're at the end of your rope. My heart goes out to you! I hope you get in to see the dentist and get that tooth taken care of. And by all means try and find someone to cover the auction. I'm with MA on the calling in thing. You have to think of yourself first. Exhaustion is nothing to take lightly. You need sleep!! I took a three hour nap on saturday and then slept until 10:45 yesterday morning, body had to catch up. You NEED sleep, it is not an option. Take care of your self dear friend!!

Vivienne, can't wait to see bump photos! Also excitted for the nursery. I'm sure it will be beautiful! Sorry about the hips, mine have ben hurting too. Gotta get that pillow back from my dog. How many hours are you working right now? 

MA, sorry no keggels, but it's for the safety of the stich. Hope you get the leaking question answered. 

AFM, not much new. We are gearing up for the crazy summer tourist season which is really bad timming as all I want to do is sit all day. I also have two new employees that I was hoping would pick up the slack. Unfortunately this last weekend was somewhat a catastrophe and I am going to spend this week retraining so hopefully fourth of july weekend goes better. It also means I will be coming into work tonight for about an hour to go over closing AGAIN! I don't mean to pass judgement, but I think the kid has done one too many bong hits if you know what I mean. Ahh well, things could be worse, so I will plug away. Have a good monday! Anna

ohhhh I forgot . . . I also joined amazon mom yesteray and created a registery. Very fun!! I registered for some big stuff, but for diapers too!! Figure their in a good price range for friends to buy as gifts. Ok that's all for now, peace out.


----------



## lavalux

Viv,
That post about the frozen water balloons cracked me up, as did the story about your niece. Very sweet. Thanks also for the nausea tips. I will try frozen grapes. I like fruit but mainly can only eat crackers/toast/bagels & cheese and pasta with butter & parmasean, chicken broth, gatorade & sprite/gingerale & milk. Not a very balanced diet I'm afraid. When did your nausea symptoms finally let up? Please post nursery & baby bump pics.

Austin,
Got some folic acid supplements & started taking them this morning. Thanks.

Junebug,
Sorry about your loss. Was it pretty sudden? My sympathy to you & your FIL's family.

Pablo,
That strawberry blueberry pie sounds good. I love baking (well, usually ... not so much lately). I bet signing up for your registry was fun. I heard amazon has some good deals too. BTW, what are the kegels for?

Sunshine,
So sorry about your tooth. I hope you were able to get it taken care of today & you can get some rest tonight. Definitely get someone to cover you for the auction and don't feel guilty about it.

Hello to Angela, Skye, MA, Svet, all the other ladies! Have a great night. I'm done with work (woo Hoo) and headed home for a nap. ;)


----------



## sunshine71

Good evening ladies - thanks to you all for your well wishes! :flower:

I was in tears by this morning (even swallowing was painful) and was able to get in to a dentist at about 8am. They're called Gentle Dentistry. Ha! Talk about false advertising... After I explained my whole fear of dentists thing, the hygenist was great. Then she sent the doctor in. I swear, this guy was straight off a casting call for Jersey Shore. He basically said you need a root canal, we don't do those here, good luck, goodbye. Like how dare I waste his time with this.

Prick.

Afterwards, my OB told me that I could take 2 Oxycodone (I had only taken 1), and I could take them every four hours. So when I got home from seeing Dr. Situation I took two. They worked!!! I was actually able to sleep for a few hours! :cloud9:

Long story short, I found an endodontist locally that's supposed to be REALLY good. My hubby had to have a root canal done by him about a year ago, and he swears it didn't hurt at all. The only thing that was sore was his jaw because his mouth had been open for so long. 

AND - he found someone to replace me at the auction tonight. :thumbup:

I just took another two pills and I'm no longer in pain. :happydance: I'm finally able to eat something for the first time today, so I've got some soup on the stove. Personally I could skip it, but I guess I should feed the :baby:. That poor thing - she was jumping around like she was trying to bust out of me this morning! Must've been all the stress. Poor kid.

Viv - can't wait to see the pictures! Sorry about the hip pain. :(

Anna - what a bummer that you have to retrain! I used to manage a few retail stores, and always hated training new people on the closing process. Good luck! And Yay for getting a registry done!!! I've been thinking about doing the same thing.

To everyone else - have a good evening! (Forgive me for not mentioning names. My brain's a little fuzzy this evening...)

Good night, all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So glad you at least got another appointment. When do you go to him. I hope they get you in quickly! A friend of mine also had a root canal done and she said it didn't hurt either. Hopefully it will be the same with you since you have the same office as your husband.

Also glad you don't have to go in for the auction. That would have been tiresome and painful.

Looking forward to you being on the mend! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Girls I've been busy for the last few days. The weather at the weekend and yesterday was gorgeous in London so we just ended up arranging to meet lot's of people :)) Which was loveley. Today it's raining cats and dogs though. That's psychotic English weather for you :)

Viv, i'm so happy to hear you are ok as well as your house :)) U can always count on the good old biddies :) Can't wait for your bump picts, I'm curious on how everybody's bumps look actually.

Anna your doggie is sooo cuute. :)) Hahaha you will have to fight over the pillow now :) Thanx for the advise. I decided to let go and just eat as I feel like as you suggested. I seem to be eating a lot of veggies and fruits anyway. And still have some proteins. I guess I will be eating more and growing anway so no point in obsessing. Counting the amount of proteins, calcium and oily fish etc all the time is stressful. Your pie sounds yummy, I now will be thinking of that for the rest of the day. I checked out your diapers. They are really eco friendly.

Lava, how's the nausea this week? Any better? Luckily don't have that but my SIL used to eat ginger. Dunno how effective though. The hormones does settle down after a couple of weeks so I guess the nausea would go too. How about the tiredness. I still sleep like a log sometimes. Don't wanna wake up in the mornings.

Charmaine imagine when the girls arrive you'll be one big family having breakfast in bed on Sunday mornings :) hahhahahahahaa!! You will need to order the kingest size you can get hold of :))

Junebug I'm sorry about your FIL. Hope he was peaceful and not in much pain. That's so sad for all of you. I wish all your family peace and serenity. Have you had the funeral yet?

Chris OMG you are really having a rough time with that tooth. You would need an xray for the root canal though. Which isn't good for the baby. But having a tooth infection is even less favorable so it looks like you need the dental work straight away. Make sure they double shield you if they take an xray. Good luck hon. I am one of those people who absolutely hates dentist chairs too. I had a few root canals and they really don't hurt at all. Just uncomfortable and expensive. :( I actually just had an inlay done after a broken filling. And a crown awaiting. No more shopping for me for the rest of the summer.

MA how's the infection has it cleared up yet? Hope you are having a nice week.

AFM I couldn't get an earlier appt as I expected. It will be 13 wks and 5 days which is within NHS period. I can't be weened off from all the meds (steroids, blood thinners etc) before my clinic sees the scan report. They would cost £150 for 2 weeks anyway so I'm debating if I should arrange a private scan instead which can't cost anymore than that. Can't decide :shrug: cause I don't want to have 2 scans so close to each other or cancel NHS in case they would kick me off the list or sthg. Also NHS does only 2 scans during the whole pregnancy. One at 12-14 weeks and one at 20. Than a few appointments with midwife where she feels your tummy and that's all. Do you girls think that's enough? How many times do you get checked if everything is normal? I will meet the midwife nexy week so hopefully I could get more answers.

Hi Lucy, Steph, Sveta and Angela :hi:

Have a great week girls.:flower:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Skye, just wanted to tell you the checks I got when pregnant on NHS on low risk pregnancy. I know in the US girls get a lot more checks....I think they do anyway...I am sure everyone will tell you.

I got free scan at 8 weeks as I had had 2 miscarriages, but only got them as I self referred myself to a counsellor. A GP wouldn't give you a free scan until 3 losses. 
Met midwife at 9 weeks, just had a chat family history etc. 
Scan at 12 weeks. Blood tests. 
Midwife at 14 weeks, heard heartbeat, blood pressure and urine test. 
Scan at 20 weeks.
Midwife at 24 weeks, measure bump, heartbeat, blood pressure and urine test (these all done now until the end).
Same tests with midwife at about 27, 30, 33, 36 weeks, then every 2 weeks until end. Oh and blood test at 29 weeks for iron levels. 

So yes only 2 scans, and midwife basic checks and that is it. I am wondering what girls get in the US? 

Hi everyone, sorry not posting much at moment, but am lurking and being mostly very tired at moment. :sleep::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hello Ladies! 

Some of you I know from my other posts :flower: and for those I don't know yet :hi:

I am newly pg with my first and am so excited but so sick...ugh. but my first ultrasound is this thursday morning! 

:hugs: to you all, please excuse me while I go throw up...again. what makes it worse for me today is I had to go into work (rather than my usual working from home) so I was sick on the train and now I have to go eat lunch with my boss' boss....Nice guy but not liking the fact I have to eat food.


----------



## pablo797

Hi All!


Skye, per your question, I am a pretty typical pregnancy in US I think as I have no major risks or complications. So I got my first scan at 12 weeks. I was lucky to get another as part of my amnio sentisis at 16 weeks but that's only if you get the test. Then I had an anatomy scan at 24 weeks. They found some irregularities with the babyls kidneys so I am due for another at 32 weeks for this reason. I think most get another scan at 36 weeks to check for size and what not. So all told under normal circumstances I think a normal pregnancy gets three. Those with complications, high risk, and other issues get many more. Also those that see FS get earlier scans than my first at 12 weeks, but I think it's because it's private / out of pocket. As opposed to insurance covered. Does that answer your question? Also, I love the diapers!! They are so cute and the gross part can be tossed, but bio degrades in 50 days! Hope the eating thing gets better, mine got loads better around 12 weeks.

Sunshine, man oh man what an ordeal! I can't believe that doctor! Big fat jerk. Hope you get things taken care of and soooo happy you didn't have to go to auction last night! Take care of yourself! Yes, training people on closing is a pain! Doubled by the fact that i'm starting to think there's something fundamentally wrong with this kid. Just have to get throug 4th of July weekend. Then I can give him the boot if need be. 

Hi to everyone else!! CJ, thinking of you. Rotpaw, how are you doing? Lucy, glad you're lurking. Ma, how goes the infection? Codegirl, hi! Austin, surviving the heat? Vivienne, saw the penguine on TV last night that was rescued off the coast of new zealand, hope he makes it, poor little guy. 


AFM, nothing new to report. I'm in survival mode for the next two weeks as it's the busiest time of the summer. Wish me luck! Good thing the mornings are slow and I can chat with y'all. Anna


----------



## pablo797

newmarried . . Welcome!! We posted at the same time. I am so excited for you! Good luck with lunch! You'll need it. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome to the boards Newmarried! :hi:

Skye, so sorry your going through all that crap! It's exactly why I don't want the NHS system here in the states they keep fighting for. Most of us, if not all will end up falling through the stinkin cracks. Gov't can't even keep the postal service afloat, the DMV sucks and well, I could go on and on about failing systems of the Gov't. I'd go ahead and get that private scan, keep the stinkin NHS one anyways and allow yourself the opportunity to move on from the meds. 

AFM, it takes a week for the meds to work. I'm noticing I'm not feeling as crappy (though I didn't really notice it while I had it) I'm still taking the meds for a few more days....both the flagyl and the macrobid. Made a HUGE mistake by googling macrobid because I wanted to see how safe it was taken with flagyl. As much as I'd like to trust these idiots over here...they had NO CLUE about the white tape they kept telling me was mucus. I feel as though I'm ALWAYS having to double check. :wacko: Well, in doing so someone mentioned taking the macrobid and it causing her childs brain to hemmorage. ((FAINT)). It wouldnt have bothered me so much if she hadn't said that her baby stopped moving around so much...Amelia was moving and kicking up a storm two days before taking the macrobid and then she was less moving.....today though she's back to kicking the heck outa my innards. It's why I ALWAYS say NOT to google. What do I do? Google! :wacko:

I haven't had good sleep the past week. Doug has been snoring quite a bit. I'm not sure if it's the lack of sleep or what, but I'm feeling slightly depressed and have anxiety over stupid things. For instance I'm still WAITING for that deck to be put in. Landlord said a year ago it would be the spring...it's STILL not in and no sign of installation. We have a sliding glass door with nothing to walk out on. It's dangerous and is a code issue. Not to mention, I'd actually like to lay out on a chase lounge where it's nice and don't have that option. THEN my friends coming over tomorrow. She's a darling. I'm anxious because I have to put the dogs in their cages upstairs because she has little boys that are coming with her. I'm nervous she's coming at 1pm and Doug leaves at 230. I'm nervous about walking up the stairs again and then having to walk down them AGAIN on Thursday for my appointment. I'm also anxious about the fact I have a doula appointment on Thurs. AND a Peri appointment. It's Dougs only day off and I'd rather go for a nice ride.

So as you can see, Silly things are making me anxious....to the point where all I want is my dark room filled with cool air and my bed to hide in. Could this be the start of PPD? :shrug: What the heck is going on with me?!

On a happy note I've been feeling Amelia kicking and moving up a storm. I bought some headphones and lay them on my belly. So far she likes Celine Dion. Not sure she cares much for Old Blue Eyes but she may like Michael Buble. :lol: Will try the Beatles, Queen and maybe some classical piano tonight.

Love and :hug: to you all!


----------



## skye2010

Lucy thank you so much. I actually felt a bit better after your post. Cause you did get regular checks with a midwife which was fine. I'm sure if she sees sthg worrying she would refer you right? I just thought they gave u 2 scans and 2-3 appt than off you went. But bloodwork, etc would still give u an idea if things are normal I guess. I'll probobly arrange 1-2 private scans towards the end if I felt the urge. But since you felt confidant about it I guess it must be ok.

Anna poor u, just as you needed the extra hand. Can u get someone quickly if you had to replace this boy? Thanks for the info. Did you get the amnio done? Was it recommended or did you just wanted it anyway. I think if my blood work doesn't suggest it I'll trust it and leave it out. Although I know it's not 100%. 

MA I so agree with you that sometimes too much info can be a bit mind boggling. But I'm an addicted googler as well. :shrug: In this case it's all the recent NHS birth horror stories I've been reading on the paper. Maybe they were always there but I never read them. Since I started tx and got BFP I read anything related. ;( Also there was quite a lot of press after Kelly Brook and Lilly Allen lost their babies. But Lilly Allen is pregnant again for 4 months and just got married. God bless the baby I hope she keeps it this time.

It's good news that you are getting better. Just going a bit bonkers with being in a room all day perhaps :hugs::hugs: Just while you are in this frame of mind give the lanlord a call and nag at him if it will make you feel better. Hahahhahahaha!! Sometimes nothing feels better than a good old nag!
Can you not ask your friend to take the dogs upstairs tomorrow? Even better perhaps Doug can show her how to do it and she can let them out before she leaves. This way it saves you the stairs. 

NHS has positives and negatives going for itself. The main positive is anyone who is a resident is entitled to it no matter their age, race, social status. Even if you can't afford the insurance you can still have healthcare, I think that's fantastic. It's also great that no one has priority and everyone just queues (first come first serve) Which is absolutely wonderful. People who can't afford it, poor, old, students etc don't despair.

But the bad thing is the queues (waiting times) can be a nightmare depending on your postcode and your condition. Also if your GP isn't good or helpful they may never refer you which sucks. In a real emergency though they are very efficient. And the drs in the hospitals are fantastic.
Unfortunately especially with the economic decline they are under staffed and under budgeted. And some departments of hospitals are overlooked. Fertility is one of them of course it's not vital as heart or an internal pain etc. DH told GP he had a dizzy spell and he had an appt within a week, 24 hr heart rate scan, ECG, bloods etc. Same when he had a itchy mole. Had an urgent appt with the hospital. The dr said that was fine but he got suspicious of another one. Removed it, tested it found abnormal cells, removed more of the skin around and 1 other mole. All within 3 weeks it was all done. They photoed all his body and now call him back for a check up every 6 weeks. 

So I still believe NHS is good but they just need more money. I wish the government could have put their money into social services instead of attacking Iraq, Afganistan etc before.... Now the treasury isn't doing well with all the economical disasters they're desperately cutting out of social services. Which also sucks. Anyway this is actually one of the most popular subject with the Brits after the weather and the royalty. hahahhahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Lucy thank you so much. I actually felt a bit better after your post. Cause you did get regular checks with a midwife which was fine. I'm sure if she sees sthg worrying she would refer you right? I just thought they gave u 2 scans and 2-3 appt than off you went. But bloodwork, etc would still give u an idea if things are normal I guess. I'll probobly arrange 1-2 private scans towards the end if I felt the urge. But since you felt confidant about it I guess it must be ok.
> 
> Anna poor u, just as you needed the extra hand. Can u get someone quickly if you had to replace this boy? Thanks for the info. Did you get the amnio done? Was it recommended or did you just wanted it anyway. I think if my blood work doesn't suggest it I'll trust it and leave it out. Although I know it's not 100%.
> 
> MA I so agree with you that sometimes too much info can be a bit mind boggling. But I'm an addicted googler as well. :shrug: In this case it's all the recent NHS birth horror stories I've been reading on the paper. Maybe they were always there but I never read them. Since I started tx and got BFP I read anything related. ;( Also there was quite a lot of press after Kelly Brook and Lilly Allen lost their babies. But Lilly Allen is pregnant again for 4 months and just got married. God bless the baby I hope she keeps it this time.
> 
> It's good news that you are getting better. Just going a bit bonkers with being in a room all day perhaps :hugs::hugs: Just while you are in this frame of mind give the lanlord a call and nag at him if it will make you feel better. Hahahhahahaha!! Sometimes nothing feels better than a good old nag!
> Can you not ask your friend to take the dogs upstairs tomorrow? Even better perhaps Doug can show her how to do it and she can let them out before she leaves. This way it saves you the stairs.
> 
> NHS has positives and negatives going for itself. The main positive is anyone who is a resident is entitled to it no matter their age, race, social status. Even if you can't afford the insurance you can still have healthcare, I think that's fantastic. It's also great that no one has priority and everyone just queues (first come first serve) Which is absolutely wonderful. People who can't afford it, poor, old, students etc don't despair.
> 
> But the bad thing is the queues (waiting times) can be a nightmare depending on your postcode and your condition. Also if your GP isn't good or helpful they may never refer you which sucks. In a real emergency though they are very efficient. And the drs in the hospitals are fantastic.
> Unfortunately especially with the economic decline they are under staffed and under budgeted. And some departments of hospitals are overlooked. Fertility is one of them of course it's not vital as heart or an internal pain etc. DH told GP he had a dizzy spell and he had an appt within a week, 24 hr heart rate scan, ECG, bloods etc. Same when he had a itchy mole. Had an urgent appt with the hospital. The dr said that was fine but he got suspicious of another one. Removed it, tested it found abnormal cells, removed more of the skin around and 1 other mole. All within 3 weeks it was all done. They photoed all his body and now call him back for a check up every 6 weeks.
> 
> So I still believe NHS is good but they just need more money. I wish the government could have put their money into social services instead of attacking Iraq, Afganistan etc before.... Now the treasury isn't doing well with all the economical disasters they're desperately cutting out of social services. Which also sucks. Anyway this is actually one of the most popular subject with the Brits after the weather and the royalty. hahahhahahahaha!!!!

Uh, yeah. This is the issue with me. U.S. HAS NO MONEY. We're actually funded by the Chinese which is scary seeing as though that's not a FREE Country. We have no money to work with so in our case, what's going to happen to the system if it's ALREADY broken before it gets going?! The mere fact we have other entities run by our Gov't that are failing and aren't making money scares the PANTS off me. People have lost jobs and their livelihoods and need a job before they can even begin to get back on their feet again. My mom is frustrated because my dad's been out of work for over a year after the plant he was managing closed. She's holding them together and she works as management for Walmart. :dohh: Dad has some medical issues and she's SO frustrated with the NHS system that was voted through because they're paying for a medical system they won't actually benefit from until what is it 2013 or 2014? The meantime there are those on public assistance who have been on it for 30 years that are frauding the system and go to the hospital literally for a hurt finger while the PAYING customers get brushed aside and end up dead from a heart attack because they don't have the insurance. In fact, sad story...a woman my mom works with couldn't afford her insurance plan and never went to the Dr. She had stage 4 cancer and is now trying to figure out now how to live the rest of her life here on earth. 

We need a woman President badly. No affense, but women clean up messes ALL the darn time! Leave it to us to get the job done and do it right! :thumbup: I wish Condoleeza Rice would run. The Bush Administration killed that though. She's had it with this kind of politics and like teaching. She's the ONLY woman I think that would have been smart enough with the international experience to deal with it. 

Anyways, time to get out of the politics of it all. Haha I'm just frustrated with where our own economy is and where it's headed. They keep trying to STOP it from hitting rock bottom when if fact we should just let it hit and build it back up. Everytime the Gov't puts their hands on it they screw it up more. This goes across party lines here.

((sigh))

I've heard about Lilly. So sad. :cry: Glad she's married and with child again.


----------



## skye2010

:))) we've gone all political all of a suuden. hahahaha. I agree with the women president idea. Merkel is doing a good job in Germany. Although once we had a woman president in Turkey, she was more corrupt than any other presidents that came to power. But that's Turkish politics for u. They asked the camel why did he have a hump, he answered "Which part of me is straight?" hahahhaha. Actually the Kirchner in Argentina is doing a pretty bad job too. Dunno much about Condolezza Rice cause she didn't stay for too long and there was a lot going on while she was there so the media attention was not on her. How about Hillary. She looks like a tough cookie. Dunno if she would be fair though...

I didn't know that they were trying to install NHS in the US. I bet the transition would be painful. Not like having to fix holes in an already up and running system at all. That is a major change in the system.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> :))) we've gone all political all of a suuden. hahahaha. I agree with the women president idea. Merkel is doing a good job in Germany. Although once we had a woman president in Turkey, she was more corrupt than any other presidents that came to power. But that's Turkish politics for u. They asked the camel why did he have a hump, he answered "Which part of me is straight?" hahahhaha. Actually the Kirchner in Argentina is doing a pretty bad job too. Dunno much about Condolezza Rice cause she didn't stay for too long and there was a lot going on while she was there so the media attention was not on her. How about Hillary. She looks like a tough cookie. Dunno if she would be fair though...
> 
> I didn't know that they were trying to install NHS in the US. I bet the transition would be painful. Not like having to fix holes in an already up and running system at all. That is a major change in the system.

Your too funny! :rofl: Loved that description. Condoleeza was good for where she was. It was a STRESSFUL administration for her though.:winkwink: As for Hillary. Well. I'm not a fan of some of her politics. She's a VERY witty woman though I'll give her that. :lol: I'm having a TOUGH time with the elections coming up in 2012. Either side has me on edge. There's nobody I'd really love to see in office honestly. My dream team politically won't ever run so I'm a sitting duck right now. :rofl: I DO think we need a woman though. Yeah, National Healthcare is what they're working towards. It's a mess honestly though. We haven't the money, I think it will end up helping those who already get the funding and leave the others in the cold who actually need it. It's typical here. But then do any of us REALLY have the perfect healthcare or Gov't leaders?:shrug: So I guess I'm just going with the flow but some of these idiots trying to run ...goodness it's just AMAZING!:wacko::shrug:

At any rate, I'll change the subject now. :lol::winkwink:

Not too much going on here. Tired it seems the past week because of lack of sleep, baby is kicking, trying to stay cool as the humidity is up here. Trying to pursuade Doug to let me go to my cousins party this weekend for a bit. She just bought a new home. Nothing too bad. Doug works though. I'm sure he'll want to make sure everything is okay and I'm safe. I want that too so I'm trying to see if I can ride over with my parents or cousin and ride back later on. May not work, but I'd LOVE to get out. I'm 25 wks. 26wks will bring a blessing as that's usually the cutoff for issues with Incompetent Cervix where the baby can be delivered when there's not a stitch in place. I think over the next few weeks I'll feel more and more comfortable going out. Though NOT too far and only riding...no excess walking because I can still go into preterm labor. 

It's been quiet in here lately. Not used to that. Praying everyone is well!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all. I had posted on friday but for some reason it didnt go through.

June i am sorry to hear about ur FIL. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Welcome newmarried. Congrats on your pregnancy and i wish you a healthy nine months. Sorry about the nausea.

Chris 2 sorry to hear about your rootcanal. I hope your appointment goes well and glad you got some sleep.

Lava congrats on twins. That is fabulous!

AFM i have been like lucy and just lurking. Katelyn is now 6lbs, but still has the reflux. Most of the time she spits up the medicine so it is a bit frustrating. I too am exhausted. I go back to work in september so i think i am going start breast feeding mainly in the evenings. Currently i am doing it about 3times a day. The rest of the time she gets breastmilk in a bottle. I was going to increase the times i nurse starting in july but i am torn. I dont want her to get used to nursing only to go back to mainly bottle feeding a few weeks later. 

Good news we are going to go to colorado at the end of august to visit my family. Exicted about that.

Hi Rebekah, Angela, Charmaine, code, chris 1, skye, lucy, viv. Sorry if i missed anyone. Katelyn is napping so i think im gonna do the same.

Happy Tuesday!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna for asking after me and :hi: to everyone else! We are well, just busy this week catching up on my to do list. Will post a proper update tomorrow. 

The good news for the week is that I finally got the first three months' photo book for Ethan done on shutterfly and got those sent to the grandmothers and a couple other relatives. It was their mothers day gift (only like a month and a half late :rofl:) I am glad to finally get my act together on that!

Hugs and love and hope all are well!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Just realized I missed saying hi to Anna! HI ANNA!! :hugs: Didn't mean to leave you off the earlier list!

Angela - how many oz's is Ethan eating at each feeding? I believe that Katelyn is going through a growth spurt. She wants to eat like every 45 minutes!


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, growth spurts will definitely make them do that. Being a preemie, Katelyn will probably eat less at first of course, but it surprised me how quickly Ethan ramped up his feedings. He was two weeks early, for reference... he began by eating about 2 oz and worked up to 4, then 5-6 and now 6-7. He can easily tolerate 7 but doesn't often choose to eat that much at one sitting. However, he still eats about every 3 hours during daytime, with the exception of one longer nap during the day where he will go between 3-4 hours. He will be 4 months July 1 and currently eats about 6.5 per feeding, eating at 6:30, 9:30, 12:30, 3:30, 6:30 and then 9:30 before bed. Sometimes if he pushes a nap long enough or gets up late, we will end up with only 5 feedings for the day, but I try to get at least 32 oz into him at this stage because his growth stalls otherwise. 

Also, Katelyn is exclusively breastfed right (I mean breastmilk only, whether you use bottle or breast to feed) - that will make them eat much more frequently, because it is more easily digested than formula. Sounds like she is doing great and she will be huge before you know it LOL! Ethan is now over 14 pounds and when he eats, he instantly "gains" that much weight (like another 6-7 oz) and it is hilarious to pick him up after a feeding and have him be so heavy. You'll be amazed how fast that she will gain once she gets back to an adjusted "full term" weight. They pack it on pretty fast after that and it's so fun to see them fill out!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Dang, just lost a post... okay - the short version.....
June - I am sorry for your loss, hon... safe travels home!
Sunshine - Hope you are feeling better! Nothing like dental pain.... arrrgggghhh...
Anna - Hope you get some time to get off of your feet over this weekend... and get to take a break!
Steph - Poor thing... I am sure you are exhausted... Little Katelyn is doing so good & so are you!!!
MA - A nice break out of the house is always good... I think you have the right idea... Limit the walking and you will be good to go!
Skye - I feel for you on the NHS system... IMHO, ALL of the different systems have their ups and downs... Regardless, if you want a scan, then go for it... You would still get the one you're entitled to under the NHS, right? Poor thing, I know you have been on meds for a while now... keep us posted on your progress!!
Rottpaw, Lava, Codegirl, Lucy, ... anyone else I cannot remember... Hope you are all well!!!
NewMarried - Welcome & congratulations!!!

AFM - Not much new to report... Have started to panic a bit about going in to hospital... so I decided to go ahead & pack a bag, just in case... That way, I surely won't need it for months, right???? Not sure what to pack, so if you new moms want to chime in, I would really appreciate it!

My list so far:
Fuzzy socks :)
Pretty Robe to wear for guests, etc...
3-4 gowns that will work for pumping
Packet of face cloths (remove makeup w/o water?)
MAKE UP BAG!!!
Hair clips
Kindle
Ipod
Bathroom essentials

Q re: panties for C-sct gals... what kind did you take? I am still only wearing hanky panky thongs... have never bought any yucky maternity underwear... but don't think they will work after... THOUGHTS???? 

Thanks in advance, girls!!! Hope everyone has a good hump day!
Charmaine


----------



## rottpaw

Morning girls! 

It's another beautiful if miserably hot day here in our neighborhood. How's everyone doing today? 

Chris, I am so glad you are getting some toothache relief. That is miserable! 

Rebekah, I am sorry for the infections but glad the meds are treating you okay. Hang in there honey! I am so proud of your patience through all this, with the crazy docs you have to deal with and the bed rest and everything. You are aalready giving Amelia so much love and care and you are going to be an AWESOME mommy! :hugs:

Viv, how are you doing? Water and sewer back up at least? I am SO sorry for the devastation of your town and can only imagine what it must feel like to see everything destroyed around you. I am so glad you guys are okay! 

Anna, if the hip and joint pain gets worse, just take it even easier. At your stage, activity will only worsen it (because it is a ligament issue and not a muscular issue, you can't improve it with exercise). Take care and try to stay off those feet as much as you can! You are heading into the home stretch, girl! I'm so excitied for you! 

Skye, I am so excited for you too!! I will say I am so thankful we dont have socialized medicine in this country and I feel so badly for what you UK and Canadian girls go through on that front. it sounds like it can be quite the battle to get the care you need. Try not to stress, and just take one day at a time! 

NewMarried, welcome and :hi:! So glad you are here with us! I know the nausea is miserable. I am so sorry you and Lava are both dealing wtih that and I rememebr very well how debilitating it can be. As I've told others, ask your doc about Zofran if you need to take something. It worked very well for me and Ethan is just perfect, so don't worry about taking it. 

Lynn, CJ, Austin, and anyone else I have missed, :hi: and :hugs:! 

We're doing well, just trying to catch up on my "to do" list this week. Last week was kind of a bad week with not much sleep and a lot on my mind, and so I am trying to play catch up this week. Finally getting some things done that have been lingering, like sending out Ethan's birth announcements (waiting on envelopes now, so hopefully by next week... poor kid will only be 4 months when they go out LOL!) and sending out the grandmothers' photobook mothers' day gifts (I am always late with gifts, but this delay is ridiculous even by my standards! :dohh:) and catching up on cleaning up my home office, which is a disaster with sticky notes and "to do" items lingering everywhere. I'm also trying to work out more (trying barre3, has anyone else tried it?) and get some cooking in (a favorite activity of mine). 

Meanwhile, the den is starting to look hilarious. It's next to the kitchen and so is where we spend a lot of our time. As Ethan grows and his range of daily activities expands, we keep adding things to the mix. Currently inhabiting this small space is a bouncy seat, a bumbo, an exersaucer, his old English pram/carriage (it's the large old fashioned kind of baby carriage and so we use as a changing station), his boppy, his playmat, and those are all in ADDITION to the regular furniture in then den (two chairs, two coffee/side tables, a couch, a TV, a large plant...). I can't walk in any direction without tripping over something! :rofl: I need to take a picture of this mess so you guys can see. Just you wait! You're all next LOL! :haha:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## rottpaw

Austin, I agree. Whenever I prepare for something in advance, it never happens. Then if I fail to prepare, the reverse is always true! :rofl: I think packing your bags early is an excellent way to ward off PTL!

You are in TX, right? I am not sure if your hospital will be like mine, but you can always ask what they will provide so you know in advance. My hospital was GREAT and I can't complain - they provide (for all patients, whether C-section or regular delivery) these hilarious (but wonderfully comfortable!) mesh undies that will accomodate what can only be called maxi pads of enormous proportions (which they also provide). They actually put a whole duffle bag full of supplies in our rooms, including the undies, the pads, these wonderful little "ice pack" pads (wear like a maxi but also instant cold packs for tender parts), a squirt bottle for rinsing tender areas with warm water (DO this - I did not know about it until I got home, and I was missing out on something that would have helped a lot!) and some little waterproof pads that we could put underneath us to sleep (Save any extras as these double as great diaper changing covers later). I would recommend checking with your hospital to see exactly what they provide... and then take as much of it as you can home with you! :rofl: That's what we did. They will even give you formula samples if you want them! :thumbup:

Eeeeee! I am getting so excited FOR you just thinking about these three little girls arriving! :happydance:

As far as stuff to bring from home. don't worry too much about bringing your own clothes, undies, or sleepwear, except for something to wear home. Because if you are like me, things will be a bit messy for a few days and it is better to let them do the laundry LOL! I wore hospital gowns the whole time just because I didn't want to get my own clothes dirty. The little mesh panties are disposable if you want (but I continued to wear them at home for a few weeks and washed them, because I had stitches and they were more comfy than my own undies). 

Definitely bring a camera, with charger etc. Food/snacks/drinks you want, your own pillows (a must!) As I think of other stuff I will try to update this list.


----------



## pablo797

ahhhh just lost post. I will write an up date tonight when I get home to lap top. Hope everyone has a good day and thanks to all for your support. I will try and get off my feet a little today. Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lots of posts being lost today. :lol:

I seem to be going through an anxiety/depression spurt for some reason. I hope this isn't an introduction to PPD?! I have a good friend coming over and all I wanted to do was hide under the covers in the dark. TOTALLY not me. Also I made Doug take a sick day because "I" was feeling down. What an idiot I am. :wacko: Poor guy! 

Ladies with babies. Are you using a ped's office with one Dr. or multiple in the practice? I have to pick one out and I kinda wanted just one Dr. like my pediatrician when I was younger. Made the mistake of asking for a single practice Dr. and the Mommy Police came out. Haha Holy Cats! If I take a single practice Dr. I'm not caring for my daughter because she'll have to wait for an appointment. :wacko: My Ped's Dr. always got me in and there were no problems. Either way, it looks like there are more ped's multiple practices, just wondering who you ladies are going through. I have to have a pediatrician soon and I haven't a CLUE who I'll use. This is hard before you even have your child/ren. How did you all shop for Ped's everyone?!


----------



## pablo797

Lurking,

ma, I was going to wait until to tonight to reply, but I just wated to say that i've read that depression and anxiety during pregnancy can indicate a predisposition to PPD after pregnancy. I think you should talk to your doctor or someone so it's on the radar. I've had boubts of the blues too, but nothing as bad as you. I think company and an outing will do some good. 

as for pediatrician, we don't have one up here full time. So I will be using my GP. It's kinda cool as she will deliver my baby then take care of her as she grows up. Good luck in the hunt. Lol about the other boards. 

take care! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

OMG!!!!! Lost my POST. in fact entire site froze on me!!!!!

Let's try this again...
Austin - mesh panties will be given to you as Angela said. I asked for a bunch to take home with me when I left because they are comfy and won't hurt your incision. In fact I wore them for about 2weeks after I got home (when I went back to the NICU to visit katelyn I asked for more LOL). And Angela is correct the pads they give you are ENORMOUS - they basically look like diapers, but you will be happy to have them (as well as the squirt bottle)

Angela - I was planning on asking when you, Code, and lucy were sending out birth announcments. I don't feel so bad now since I haven't done it yet. I took some great photos and was gonna create them either on shutterfly or snapfish. 

Rebekah - Yes, go out and be around people. As someone who still has a bit of baby blues (mainly due to being so isolated - our Dr said not to take katelyn around people for 3months and limit the people who come over so kinda getting cabin fever!) it will do you good to be around people and have stimulating conversation! 

In terms of Dr's. I am with Kaiser so I get to pick a ped and then if I cant see him I go to another one in the group. 

Ok I will check back later - right now gotta clean bathrooms


----------



## codegirl

BIRTH ANNOUNCESMENTS - Dang it, I try to order them everyday and something comes up. I HAVE to get on that

:haha:

I had depression during pregancy (I ended up off work because it was so bad) and that can mean a higher risk for PPD but I was fine as soon as Eric came out I felt FANTASTIC. It's good to be watched for it though. I was closely monitored and given the all clear a few weeks after Eric was born.

I have a single Ped for my two boys, however, there are a few Ped's in the office so a couple times when it's been an emergency I've had the boys seen by someone else there. They are all great but the one dr. is their "primary" dr. and we always try to see him first.


----------



## Lucy1973

MA, we don't have the same system as you guys, I just registered Tilly at my doctor's group practise, where there are no peds but regular GPs but I guess if they needed to thy would refer her? :shrug:

I haven't sent out birth announcements yet....don't know when I will get around to it, trying to find time to look at nurseries right now. :wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah, we use a pediatric group that has a number of drs who rotate among the group's various offices. Within that group we see one primary doctor of our choice at the location nearest us, but can always see another doc if ours is not available when needed. They also have a "same day" sick policy, so that any child who is sick will be seen that day (as long as you are willing to see whichever doc is there, or you could probably also drive to whichever office your usual doc is at that day). To me it is the best of all worlds, because we basically see only one doctor, but can be seen whenever we need to. Ethan goes back Tuesday for his 4 mnth checkup and boosters! Can't believe it! 

Steph, I am much farther behind on sending out my birth announcements than I meant to be, but don't stress. You have an even better excuse wtih a preemie. And Terri has two children to care for now. Just take your time and get to them whenever you can. 

Lava we haven't heard much from you - hope the sickness is not getting to you too badly! :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone! I'm off to bed here soon. I get the early feedings so I also go to bed early LOL!


----------



## pablo797

Evening all!

MA, hope you are feeling better. 

Rottpaw, lucy, Codegirl, steph, I was thinking of adressing envelopes ahead of time so that when I got the anouncements I could just stick them in and send them. I was going to go to walgreens or the like and just do a simple pre-concieved basic formate already on the computer. Too cheesy? 

Austin, since you are having a c section will you need the pads? Squirt bottle? I have a friend that had a c section and she didn't have to use any pads. I was also thinking you needed outfits and blankets for the girls, but I guess they will probably stay a little longer than you in hospital. I have heard to bring your own pillow, but I think someone already mentioned that. Truth be told I think I'm in denial. I keep concentrating on when the baby comes home and am skipping over the actual birth. Think I'm terrified. We start birthing classes in a couple of weeks, so that will bring it all home. 

Have a good night, Svet, I've been thinking of you and hope the studying is going well. 

sleep well,
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, Thank you for your responses.


Doug took the day off. Thank goodness! My friend came over with her two little boys both under 2 years old. The dogs were put in their cages and Doug played with the boys while we talked. I just LOVE those boys! They are little rambunctious guys though so I'm sure it was good to have Doug play with them since we haven't any small kid toys (all our nieces and nephews are older so we have games for their age). I had several hours with my friend and she was such a delight to have as usual. She brought us dinner (bless her heart!) and brought a package with two baby books and a cd set for Amelia. :cry: She too is an only child and I met her and her husband at church through an older couple they used to live next to. Believe it or not we met my friend Colleen right after we lost Jackson and her first son was an infant. It was the first time I felt ALIVE was at the Thanksgiving dinner where not only her son kinda brought some life back into me, but Colleens lovely personality that made me want to enjoy life again. Before that, I didn't want kids. I NEVER thought I could bare losing another and didn't want to replace Jackson. I learned a lot in that year and it took another year to conceive Amelia. 

After that, I was still pretty depressed. We took a ride to my parents and had dinner with them just getting back now.

Tomorrow is a slew of appointments with Doulas, the perinatal center and someone else from church is bringing a meal. Too funny but God is providing for us.

Trying to get out of this funk. I DO hope it goes away soon. Today I just cried at nothing. Was REALLY odd. I was grieving with Jackson but never felt this depressed. Makes NO sense. :haha: In fact, there's MUCH to be grateful for! :happydance:

As for Dr.'s I think we're going to look at 2 single practice and 2 multi-practice ped's while also checking out 2 GP's that take on a more natural approach. I thought I'd check out personalities, cleanliness of the office, check out personalities of office workers and of course the Dr.'s themselves. See which practice would fit our needs. Does this sound over-obsessive?

I'm getting nailed by the mommy police on fb. :haha: Should never ask a question you don't want an answer to. :rofl: I'm seeing MANY Ped's offices have multiple Dr.'s in them. I grew up with one Dr. that new my name and even when I was sick took priority. He made quite the impression but I"m not sure I'll find that around anymore. Trying to be open-minded.

I think what has me wanting a single practice is I want the Dr. to know my daughter and her needs ...not just another child walking in. As most of you know, Adult care here has sucked! Just seems to be in this specific area, Albany and New York City seem to have better care, but they seem to be where the politicians and money are so of course the other half of the state would get the short end of the stick so to sey! :wacko:

I'm just concerned about what the care will be for Amelia will be. Understanding that all the mommies around here think their convenient practice is awesome and all. I think my own experience has made me slightly ...neurotic shall we say?! :wacko:

Goodness! It's hard enough to deal with MY medical care, how the heck am I supposed to find the right Ped for Amelia BEFORE I know what her actual needs will be?! I KNOW I'm not the only one that has to decide. But I think the crappy care here has set me on a tangent. :rofl: I don't know WHO to trust. :haha:

I think my head is going in SO many directions I need to just RELAX a minute and stop thinking so darn much. :wacko: PALEASE don't let Amelia turn out to be like me! 


Anyways, the day went better than expected and I pushed through the sad feelings. :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies, and happy almost holiday weekend! (for those in the US)

MA - so sorry you're feeling down. I get that way too, sometimes (but not as badly), and also wonder if that makes me a candidate for PPD. Talk to your doctor about it - s/he may be able to not only keep a closer watch on you after Amelia's born, but provide you some help now. 

As far as peds go, I haven't decided either. But there's a pediatric group a few towns over that I keep hearing good things about, so I think I'm going to give them a call in a few weeks and get set up. It's not a single doc like you're looking for, but I keep getting rave reviews about them. And being able to get her in whenever I need to is a big plus, too. I think the single doctor thing is going the way of the dinosaur, unfortunately.

Is Doug still snoring? My DH was doing the same thing so I brought home some of those breath-right strips for him to try. They work wonders. :thumbup:

Angela - sorry for the bad week last week. Hope this week gets better for you! And thanks for the list of stuff to bring to - and take from! - the hospital. All very good to know. :) Too funny about your den! We have a tiny house and I can see the exact thing happening to us. That's okay - at least I'll have an excuse for the clutter for once!

Newlymarried - welcome & congrats! :hi:

AFM - stupid tooth saga continues... I was out Monday because of the pain & dentist appt, Tuesday I had the root canal done in the am and was back to work in the afternoon (NOT painful, BTW :thumbup:) but by Tuesday night I started to get painful swelling underneath the jaw. By yesterday morning, it hurt to swallow/speak/etc. Long story short - left work early to go back to the endodontist. As you ladies all know, pregnancy kills the immune system. So because of this, the infection from my tooth has now spread into my gums & jaw. Normally, the doc said, he'd make an incision in my gum to drain the infection, but they don't like to do that to pregnant people. So he put me on an aggressive antibiotic. I woke up at 2am this morning with more swelling and more pain. I just called in to work and will be calling the doc back later today. I swear, I'm about ready to :brat:! What really scares me is that this is the kind of thing that can lead to PTL, so I want it taken care of yesterday. If not sooner. 

Sigh... so much for having vacation time left to use during maternity leave...

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## pablo797

Hi All!

Sunshine, what a saga! I am so sorry for the continued pain. I hope it gets resolved soon! That totally sucks. Does PTL stand for pre term labor? My fingers are crossed for you and hope all is well by tomorrow. Keep us posted. 

MA, your friend sounds like a true angel. When I was in college I had a bad semester of depression and I swear if not for the kindnes of one friend I never would have made it through. I am glad you spent some quality time with her! Good luck at all the appointments today. Also, I think we all undrstand your apprehension about the medical community where you live. Best of luck in your search. 

Skye, meant to mention the other day that on top of scans I saw the doctor once a month, now seeing her every two weeks. As for amnio, it's a personal choice all the way. I myself really wanted one, but that's beause of my need for knowing and planning. In fact I bullied my doctor into having one, they tried to convince me not to. Others on this thread have had presure to get one when they didn't want one. At the end of the day, it's up to you if you have one. A lot of women do what you're doing and get an amnio based on blood work results. 

AFM, not much to tell. Hope everyone is well. Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Same here, not much news.... Dr. visit today & hit the "gained 70lbs" mark. Woo Hoo. (Insert sarcastic, bitchy face here.) BUT Dr. says is all good... I will just have a LOT of work to do after.... grrrrrr.

Sunshine - So sorry on the tooth front, hon... Please try not to worry too much & just take care of yourself... nasty infection GO AWAY!!!!! Hugs, hon!

MA - Sorry you are having a hard time, too... Here's my two cents on peds... I am going to pick one that is convenient... If our needs change & one of the girls needs something different, I'll change docs... There is soooo much to worry about and while its important, remember, you can ALWAYS change your mind and change your doc.... Good luck with the search! 

On the PPD front, I got a good piece of advice from DH's colleagues wife... Have a friend to watch out for signs and visit and stay close to you... Her advice was that your DH will not notice and will not want to ask you questions for fear of upsetting you and making things worse.... made a lot of sense to me and & I have asked a GF who has had two children to keep an eye out... :)

As for crying... I literally burst into tears listening to a Kenny Chesney song on the radio yesterday... REALLY??? I had to stop myself and just laugh... dang hormones!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day & thanks all for the input on hospital lists... !!!!!
Hugs to everyone!!!!
Charmaine


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. 

Thanks for all the kind responses. I didn't get good sleep at all last night. I felt today as if I had espresso running through my veins I was so shaky. Still a little bit of the blues but God blessed us with a whole slew of people visiting today. I cancelled my appointment with the Doulas today because I just couldnt function. Went to the Peri today and for the most part, they seem to think it's my loss with Jackson. I don't think there's a correlation there. I know my son is at HOME and alive and well. I'm moving toward him so it's not that I feel helpless without him. I think it's hormones honestly. They did say that when I feel like that to call them and even if I need to hear Amelia's heart beating that I can come in just to hear it which was nice. 

We have a meeting with NICU scheduled for the end of August so we can set up a plan. With all this insulin going in. I've totally shoved my need to bf'd to the side and want to be sure she doesn't bottom out once the cord is cut. I'd also like to get an idea of what we're dealing with concerning NICU so that I can put my mind at ease. We'll see if Doug will be allowed to go up with them. One friends husband was allowed, said they were kind about it. So that's a good sign, but I'll wait for them to let me know.

Other than that, I think I'm just ready to eat dinner and go to bed. ((SIGH)) honestly this sadness I'm hoping goes soon. It really feels odd when there's so much to praise about since getting past viability. Even feeling Amelia makes me excited. So I can't understand why I'm so down. 

Chris, how did the appointment go today? There seems to be nothing worse than the pain you feel with a toothache. I remember that pain well. I hope your able to get this taken care of and on the mend soon. SO sorry your feeling all this.

Anna, I suppose no news is good news! :winkwink: :thumbup:

Charmain, that's a great idea. I think I'll have enough women coming in when Amelia is here that most of them will know when I'm out of it. I DO hope it's isolated and that it will go away once Amelia is here. Oh the crying fits are THE WORST. I was in the car and just started to cry for nothing, poor Doug looked over and wondered what happened. :haha: 

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## pablo797

MA, I would ask a friend to watch specifically for PPD. Someone who knows about it and when to intervene. Charmaine has a good point in that a lot of people would hesitate to say something as they wouldn't want to up set you further. Any word from the peri on if you're more likely to need the NICU? Is there a possibility you will go full term? 

Skye, saw that the newly weds are headed to the states in a few days. Of all places LA!! The land of fake boobs and tans. What a slice of americana to represent. Sorry Steph, no offense to you or any other Californians. 

Have a good night, Charmaine, its all of 50 degrees here!!! I'm sending cool air your way. 70 lbs with triplets is nothing! That's not even 25 lbs per baby. I know women who had single babies that gained 70 lbs, and yes they lost it all and are now thin again. It's what the babies need so go for it. I am so happy you have made it this far! 

Have a good night!
Anna

P.S. Sunshine, how's the tooth?


----------



## lavalux

Hi All,
I have had a grueling work week & terrible nausea. Tomorrow is our first OB appt.& I'm working from home, then have a long holiday weekend to regroup. Thank God. I promise to catch up Sat.

Special hugs to MA! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Anna,

Yes, I'll need Nicu. I'm on insulin and because of the huge amounts because of the 17P and second trimester, we're expecting Amelia to bottom out when the cord is cut. I've had a whole lot of insulin and her body won't be used to it. I'm trying to keep it normal, but the injections are really making it difficult. What drives me INSANE is the medical staff that keeps telling me I have to bring it down. :duh: If it were my eating habits, I'd understand, but there's a factor I can't control and that's the medication for crying out loud! :wacko: Make me feel worse why don't ya. :lol:

At any rate, Nicu will have to put her on a glucose drip most likely to keep her sugars from bottoming out. This is SO frustrating as I feel this is my fault. It won't mess with her own sugar levels but the reason for her possibly bottoming out is because I've had so much insulin so her body will be trying to stabilize to her normal sugars. Poor thing. I'm hoping it WON'T, but my daily totals of insulin are the highest they've EVER been. I'd imagine it will have some impact. As for having her early, there's still a possibility. It all depends on my body and whether I go into PTL as well as the IC issues. One of the mommies from the IC thread went into labor at her shower at 34wks when her water broke. They HAD to cut the stitch and let her go. Baby was a healthy 5lbs though so I'm grateful. It's all in Gods hands...Nicu will be there though no matter what for stabilizing sweet pea's sugar levels. :winkwink: It's best we meet them now and get to know them so if we do go early, we'll have our minds at ease as well. :thumbup:

14 more weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Good Monday morning all!
> 
> or at least I hope it is . . . . Sunshine, you sound like you're at the end of your rope. My heart goes out to you! I hope you get in to see the dentist and get that tooth taken care of. And by all means try and find someone to cover the auction. I'm with MA on the calling in thing. You have to think of yourself first. Exhaustion is nothing to take lightly. You need sleep!! I took a three hour nap on saturday and then slept until 10:45 yesterday morning, body had to catch up. You NEED sleep, it is not an option. Take care of your self dear friend!!
> 
> Vivienne, can't wait to see bump photos! Also excitted for the nursery. I'm sure it will be beautiful! Sorry about the hips, mine have ben hurting too. Gotta get that pillow back from my dog. How many hours are you working right now?
> 
> MA, sorry no keggels, but it's for the safety of the stich. Hope you get the leaking question answered.
> 
> AFM, not much new. We are gearing up for the crazy summer tourist season which is really bad timming as all I want to do is sit all day. I also have two new employees that I was hoping would pick up the slack. Unfortunately this last weekend was somewhat a catastrophe and I am going to spend this week retraining so hopefully fourth of july weekend goes better. It also means I will be coming into work tonight for about an hour to go over closing AGAIN! I don't mean to pass judgement, but I think the kid has done one too many bong hits if you know what I mean. Ahh well, things could be worse, so I will plug away. Have a good monday! Anna
> 
> ohhhh I forgot . . . I also joined amazon mom yesteray and created a registery. Very fun!! I registered for some big stuff, but for diapers too!! Figure their in a good price range for friends to buy as gifts. Ok that's all for now, peace out.

Down to about 20 hours now as back pain is too much. 
You poor sod. I know what it's like to train someone but they end up being more useless than a 2 legged donkey!


----------



## Vivienne

lavalux said:


> Viv,
> That post about the frozen water balloons cracked me up, as did the story about your niece. Very sweet. Thanks also for the nausea tips. I will try frozen grapes. I like fruit but mainly can only eat crackers/toast/bagels & cheese and pasta with butter & parmasean, chicken broth, gatorade & sprite/gingerale & milk. Not a very balanced diet I'm afraid. When did your nausea symptoms finally let up? Please post nursery & baby bump pics.
> 
> Austin,
> Got some folic acid supplements & started taking them this morning. Thanks.
> 
> Junebug,
> Sorry about your loss. Was it pretty sudden? My sympathy to you & your FIL's family.
> 
> Pablo,
> That strawberry blueberry pie sounds good. I love baking (well, usually ... not so much lately). I bet signing up for your registry was fun. I heard amazon has some good deals too. BTW, what are the kegels for?
> 
> Sunshine,
> So sorry about your tooth. I hope you were able to get it taken care of today & you can get some rest tonight. Definitely get someone to cover you for the auction and don't feel guilty about it.
> 
> Hello to Angela, Skye, MA, Svet, all the other ladies! Have a great night. I'm done with work (woo Hoo) and headed home for a nap. ;)

Hey Lava,
My MS eased at about 17 weeks which was great, but sadly it has come back this week :cry: Not as bad but I don't like bending over or coughing much as it can lead to gagging!! I still have a massive appetitie though which is odd, so despite nausea I'm still cramming it in!!! :blush:


----------



## Vivienne

newmarriedgal said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Some of you I know from my other posts :flower: and for those I don't know yet :hi:
> 
> I am newly pg with my first and am so excited but so sick...ugh. but my first ultrasound is this thursday morning!
> 
> :hugs: to you all, please excuse me while I go throw up...again. what makes it worse for me today is I had to go into work (rather than my usual working from home) so I was sick on the train and now I have to go eat lunch with my boss' boss....Nice guy but not liking the fact I have to eat food.

WELCOME Newmarriedgirl.
What a great wedding present, a baby!
Sorry about the nausea, any questions feel free to ask, I had it quite bad too and I know it's so unpleasant to have to act 'normal' around people at this time!! :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

Hi all,
Lots to read again. I'm trying not to sit at computer too much as I'm training my boy to get head down and stop alternating between transverse and breech, little sod!

In NZ we have an aftercare facility called Plunket which visits you at home each week for first year of baby's life. Also the midwives tend to visit for 6 weeks after birth as well. We don't do pediatric doctors here unless there are issues, the baby just gets registered with your GP and he will refer if necessary to a Ped. Most GP's here have had Ped training, plus there are a whole host of other free drop in clinics if you have concerns plus a free 24 hour baby healthline.

Anna, yes the Penguin is all over the news here. They call him/her HappyFeet :haha: They haven't been able to sex the penguin yet, so it's a good name. He/she is doing well and hopefully they will be able to release him deep in our Southern Ocean so he can swim back to Antarctica. There should be other emperor penguins in that area, juveniles, that hang out there so he should find his way back. We can't fly him back because it's the polar winter and there are no flights while it's dark and a boat may take too long. Also there is the Antarctic treaty 46 countries ratified, which states, no live birds can be transported there without a permit! So he essentially needs a passport to land on the continent!!


Happy weekend all.:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hey all :hi:
Hope everyone's having a lovely sunny TGI Friday :coolio: hahahahahahaa

Steph I didn't know Katelyn was born early. How early was she? She looks great now. Not small at all. is nursing much more difficult than bottle feeding even if it's your own milk. I guess if you are outside bottle would be ideal but is it different when you are at hm as well? Pls add in more photos as she plumps up if you have the time. She is a real cutieee.

Angela does the grandparents live far from you? I'm sure they're happy with the photos never the less. I'm really curious about the den now. I bet my flat will turn into that once I have the baby. hahaha Post the photo if you can even if it's 4 months later. :)

Austin some favorite snacks? dunno if you would be allowed after csection but I think you would deserve a good bar of chocolate after all that no? Lol!!!! And clothes, nappies etc for girls.

Lucy, how's little Tilly doing? :)))

MA no wonder you feel depressed, sleep deprivation is really bad for the moods. Why could you not sleep? Do you get uncomfortable. It takes me sometimes a long time to fall back to sleep once I wake up for toilet. (too warm, too cold, uncomfortable on side etc etc) Also all the hormone imbalance, insulin extra meds you are taking might have depression as side effects. And all the worry about Amelia's health :wacko: On a good note you are on a double digit today Yaaaay!!!
And you will hopefully feel a little better once you start getting out a bit. Hope you wouldn't have PPD :hugs::hugs:

Anna let us know how the birthing classes go :) You have only 3 months to goo. How exciting. 
We all aspire to the Duchess and the Duchess aspires to fake tans and boobs Hahahahaaa!!! C, you can never take the desire of having massive boobs out of a girl :haha: After all she isn't very gifted on that department. :rofl: It's like the two peas in Duke's bed.:rofl::rofl:

Hey Lava, how u doing hon :))) Can't wait to hear about your appt. Are they gonna give you photos as well? You will see that now the bbs are more shaped like a gummy bear. So cuteee. How's the nausea? Maybe it would start settling down soon. if it's hormone related (although the evidence isn't for sure) my hormones started settling about that time. You probobly have it more cause you have 2 :)) How is the exhaustion? I cannot open my eyes in the mornings and in the evenings still. Just wanna sleep and rest all the time. Can't bring myself to go to gym but I try to do some walking everyday at least. And my tummy is really defined. :) Not sure how much is fat. I bet you'll have a bigger tummy soon. :)

My pregnancy research has lead to one and only discovery yet. A cream called Trofalastine to prevent the stretch marks. Apparently only ointment that actuall works which has been researched by a group of dermatologists. However it is only produced in Spain by novartis. And very hard to get hold of. I will order from ebay. Thought i should share with u girls...

Chris it sounds like you are having a nightmare with this tooth. Maybe they need to make an emergency culture and see which antibiotics would work. Hope they could sort it out fast. Also you are right about the PTL so talk to your ob and ask about advice. Maybe draining procedure is more beneficial than the risk? Better find out hon. :hugs::hugs::hugs: You poor girl :hugs::hugs: Uuughhh!!! I absolutely hate dental pain...

Viv:wacko: surprised that your MS came back. :dohh: Hope it goes away soon. I saw the article for the penguin. Poor traveling sod. hahahhaha!!! I wonder if he can make it all the way back?

Hello Code girl and New Married Girl xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

Not much sleep for me last night again, I am afraid. And I was doing so well there finally for about a week! Sigh. Oh well. I am resolved to stop letting these bad nights become bad days too. onward to a great day!

So today we are celebrating Ethan's four month birthday! Not formally of course lol but I can't believe he is four months today! 

Okay typing with one hand not working so well lol more later!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :hugs:

Tilly is doing well thanks Skye, just had her 8 week check up (early) and first injections next Friday. She weighs about 11 lbs now, so getting nice and chubby. We are even getting decent sleep, she will sometimes go 6 hours and not wake up, usually we get 7/8 hours a night, broken for me though with one feed. :thumbup:

I used this moisturising cream made for pregnancy that we have here made by Sanctuary called 'mum to be', I didn't get any stretch marks, but I don't know if it's down to the cream or genetics. :shrug: I would LOVE a cream to make my saggy tummy nice and tight again lol

Hi Rottpaw, happy birthday to Ethan, 4 months already! Hope you will get better sleep soon. :kiss:

Anna, don't be too worried about the birth, it's just something you have to get through, and you just do when the time comes. :hugs:It's good to make sure you have all the info beforehand, so you have some say in what happens.


----------



## pablo797

morning all,

Lucy, you're right of course, I am hoping the birthing classes will help. Hope I don't have this baby before their over. LoL. Sounds like Tilly is doing really well! Good luck with the tummy thing, sounds like it just takes some time and a million sit ups. 

Skye, you make me laugh! I have little boobs, still do, I can wear a lot of my pre pregnancy bras still! I hope they have a good trip. At least their not going to the Jersey shore, I would die of embarassment. No offense to the east coast people. How far along are you now?

Just realized I sound colorado biased. I am of course, but we too have our fair share of dumb asses. 

Lava, good luck at doctor today. Enjoy the long weekend, it's much deserved and needed. I remember being soooo tired the first trimester. It gets better. 

Vivienne, hope Happy Feet makes it! I think as much as I wanted to keep working 40 hrs to the end, I will cut down to 32 in augest. Between leg pain and just plain fatigue these 40 hr work weeks are really hard. On the good side, I made an appt with the physical therapist this am for next tues. Am hoping she can help with the pelvic and hip pain. 

I love that you have such good support after the baby is born. We don't have anything like that here. I think it's awesome!

MA, thanks for explaining the NCIU thing. I had no idea! I think it's best to be prepared, sounds like she will be in very good hands, fingers crossed that she will need none of it. 

Rottpaw, good luck on the sleep front. 

Austin, sunshine, codegirl, and everyone I missed, have a great weeknd. 

AFM, it's friday and i'm in survival mode for the day. By the end of the week i'm just so tired. Plus only one day off as the holiday traffic will make the store crazy, taking next wednesday off instead of sunday. Ok enough self pitty. Hope everyone has a good weekend and Happy 4th of July to all the US girls.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Catching up with you ladies in here. I slept for the first time really well last night. It's 2pm though and I feel so lethargic that I need a nap. Side effects for the week are nausea from the shot. Good news is that the injection site today didn't spew out blood. Tried the best we could to get a good spot and rub the gel to disperse it. Hopefully this weeks injections will be minimal side effects though the 17P IS working so far. 

Get some needed rest Anna, enjoy the 4th dear! Angela, are you not sleeping because of bf'ing or is the babes having a tough evening schedule? So sorry you didn't get sleep. 

skye, your right about all the combined issues causing the blues. Doug (the bed rest police) is letting me go to my cousins up the road for a 4th of July party. It's supposed to be 90 and I think humid here. He's not a fan of the heat and won't be there to tell me to go home so he's assigned my cousin and my parents to take me home in the case it gets too hot. :haha: Hopefully I'll be just fine as the outing is something I need to get past the blues.

No creams are going to help me. I already have stretch marks so there's no point to the creams. I consider them battle scars. :rofl:

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Got to see our two little gummy bears on ultrasound today. Yay! Hope everyone is doing well & has a great weekend (and holiday for the U.S. girls)!


----------



## skye2010

hahahaahaaa Anna don't really think that they would go there to check out the boobs either but I just wrote that cause it is funny. Hahahahahaaa. Didn't mean to offense any small booby ladies. Sorry!!!

Sleepless nights !!! I guess that's what's awaiting all of us expectant ladies sooner or later. So double hugs for you Angela :)) :hugs::hugs:

Lucy Tilly sounds like very good about sleeping. Touch wood. Some of my friends didn't sleep at all for a quite a long time. :)

MA have a great 4th July party. :)) U need a bit of fun so that would be great. :)

Lava Yaaaaayyyyy!!! Did you get any pictures? When is the next scan? Mine started looking more like human after 10 weeks. Jigging it's little hands and feet :)) So funny :)

Have a nice weekend girls :)) And a nice 4th July Us ladies :))


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy Canada Day and Fourth of July ladies!!!!

I am all caught up now, but WAY too much to comment on. Sounds like everyone is doing well. Lava, YAY!!!!! :yipee: I just had a feeling it was going to be fine. I really did :thumbup:

Someone mentioned something about peeing... I think it was MA... well don't worry I do it all the time!!!!! Started around 24 weeks for me. Mostly it will happen if I sneeze, but it has happened in the past from just changing leg positions standing :wacko: I find it quite funny really. Wear a pad and chalk it up to pregnancy blunders. I really wouldn't read more into it than that. As for kegals... the nurse at my birthing class says you shouldn't do them before birth :huh: but after instead. She said around 36 weeks you should actually be going in there and stretching the muscles out to help aid delivery. :shock: Not saying she is right, just putting it out there!

TGIF and have a nice weekend ladies. We are working on the babies room. It's a lot bigger a job than anticipated. We have had to do a lot of plastering on the walls because of nicks and holes. We'll have to prime now too AND paint the ceiling... It will be a good week or two before we can even begin colour. Oh well.

Oh, and I failed my 2nd exam. :cry: I really am not a stupid person. It's the exam. I am soooooo frustrated. I have decided to re-write one final time before baby comes. i don't want this looming over me while on mat leave. Third times a charm??? Let's hope!!! :thumbup: I have been asking around and it seems most people in my office only passed on the third go too. Misery loves company in this scenario! it's such a blow to my pride. I have NEVER failed anything ever in my life until these courses.

k, going to go watch the new season of Top Gear now! vroooom! vrooooooom!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Chris! :hugs: Amelia seems to be on my bladder kicking the heck out of it today. I have to pee every two minutes. I think I'm going to try the cat position again and see if she moves out of where she is right now. She's too funny though. I asked for it. She's been quiet for most of the day. Now she's kicking away. I'd rather have her kick me in the bladder than not feel her at all. :winkwink:

Ugh, that stupid test! I know some places make them that way for some reason. If it's taken most people 3 tries, I wonder why they just don't make it easier. Seems as though they're doing it on purpose. Do you have to pay for each test out of pocket?? Hopefully not. How frustrating though.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Unfortunately I have to pay $220 each shot. Well, each re-write. The course and the first try was paid for by my company. Buuuuuuuut, with the 3rd try and some study notes I bought the other day, I am into this for $530+ UGH. At the most inopportune time too. Oh well. Try try try again right?

Yay for Amelia kicking around! It's truly the best feeling in the world. xo (Even if it makes you pee :haha: )


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy weekend!

Skye- Katelyn was about ten wks early. I bad severe preeclampsia that came on ssuddenly. I will definitely keep sendinb photo. Because shhe was early she was n the nicu so she nad to bottlefeed but it was with my breastmilk. Kaiseris very pro bfding so i spoke with latation consultants abouttwice a week. Katelyn now does both bottlle and booby.

Angela - i hear u on th no sleep at night. I can normally get 20-30min btw feedings. 
Rebekah- no sleep will definitely give u the blues. I would cry to my mom about how tired i was. I still get the baby blues every now and then but that is mainly because we cant really go anywhere yet. Ped said to wait til aug. Got a bit of cabin fever. Starting to hate my house and tv. Thank goodess for my nook.

Hope everone else is doing well. Only a few more weeks for some of you!


----------



## codegirl

Evening everyone!! No time to catch up but have to share a quick picture of the boys.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Awww, too cute!


Well, ((sigh)) I'm allergic to macrobid. Or at least thats what we're thinking. Ive broken out in hives, have hot flashes, am nauseated. Trying Benedryl, but it only takes the itching sensation away for awhile. Dr on call says give it a couple days. :wacko: I'm ITCHY!! :haha:


----------



## Vivienne

Hi all
Hope USA is having a great long weekend.

MA my word you are just being put through the ringer!!

Anna, Happy Feet is doing well and they have determined it is a HE. YAY. Now I can tease OH that males really have a lousy sense of direction and don't stop to ask for directions! :dohh:
I had also planned to work as many hours as possible but it just wasn't worth the pain at the end of the day. I hope you get some relief for your hips soon

AFM, we hung the wallpaper last night and it's still up so bonus there. MIL has said they will buy us a baby monitor :happydance:
Still have the MS but not as bad as the first 17 weeks, just a bit frustrating that it has come back.

Well off to the vet now as one furbaby has scratched the eye of the other and it has gone cloudy overnight :dohh:

Love to all.

Eeeeek 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey Viv!

Yay on the wallpaper staying up. :lol: That's a plus. :winkwink: Sounds like everything is coming along.

Love the joke about males not having sense of direction. :haha: too funny. Though I'm terrible with directions. Shshsh

Ah yes, it's been one thing after another. I feel like a hypochondriac with as many issues as I've been having. Not to mention a "frequent flyer" at the hospital or Dr.'s office. :wacko: Hopefully they won't see me as the boy who cried wolf...well that's not true because I've had an issue each time..but you know, hopefully they won't get sick of me and end up ignoring serious issues that could be present in the future.

Took an oatmeal bath. Well, I can't sit in the tub so I sat on the side and Doug helped to rub me with the oatmeal solution. It's stopped the itching but the spots are spreading. I feel terribly sick. I knew I wasn't feeling the greatest the past few days. Today when I was sick in bed I just knew something was up. Didn't find out it was an allergic reaction until I actually saw my leg this evening in the bathroom. Tried not to panic. :haha:

Hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight and it will be gone tomorrow. :thumbup:

It's been an Interesting pregnancy. My pregnancy with Jackson was free from all this. In fact, I felt my best. Maybe that was a sign my pregnancy wasn't going well. I've been REALLY sick on and off with different issues this whole pregnancy with Amelia. At least I'll have stories afterwards to laugh about! :thumbup:

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone! :hug:


----------



## codegirl

Happy 4th of July to all my American friends!!!


MA - good dr. don't keep track and think that you are "the boy who cried wolf" when you actually have a lot of issues. I actually appoligized to my baby dr. about how much I had to come in and she was like "don't be silly, your high risk pregnant" :thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

It could only happen you MA :hugs: hope you feel better soon

Ok a little intro about me...

I've been following this thread since the start along with the TTC#1 over 35 thread. I started reading it after my miscarriage back in February as I had turned 35 four day before the loss. 

The girls on the TTC thread have and are still being fab at supporting me as it's been a very emotional time and I'll still be staying in there for the next few weeks but wanted to dip my toe in here whilst I am in a positive frame of mind :flower:

XxX


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi gals!!!
Happy 4th to you US girls! And Happy Belated Canada Day to you Northerners! :)
Quick catch up on all the posts...

Never - Congrats to you, hon! I understand the caution... Hope you are feeling well! Please let us know how you are doing!

Code - What cute little men you have!!! awwwhhh....

Svet/Chris - Sorry about the test, that just stinks!! But go ahead and do the 3rd time... for me retaining knowledge is part of the issue, and if you do it now, all the work you've spent so far will be put to good use! You can do it!!! Nursery work sounds good!!!!

Rebekah - Bless your heart!!! I so wish you would catch a break! I think it shows that your little Amelia is a strong-willed little fighter!! I am sure the docs don't see it like that, and feel for you, too... Hope you get to go the party & have a relaxing day!!!! 

Angela & Steph - Sorry the sleep is so elusive right now for you girls!! I can commiserate, though not to the extent y'all are going through it, for sure... I agree that lack of sleep makes you blue... I had a rough night & just broke down in tears for nothing... literally. Nuts.....

VENT ALERT!!!!!!!! :(
Positioning is so hard right now... on the side, propped up on pillows, URRRRGGGHHH... My back just aches from lying down all the time!! Only relief I have is in the pool.... Had a brief claustrophobic moment the other day... so stripped down, grabbed a book and just floated a while til I calmed down... Anyone else felt that way? Like you're so huge and you just can't get away from it??? Yes, I DO sound like a crazy woman...

At my ob appt on Thurs., my belly measured at the equivalent of someone who is 41 weeks pg... and I hope to go on like this for another month or so! Trying not to be selfish and make it about "me", but this feeling is so hard... the not being able to breathe, move, get out of bed, etc... making me a bit crazy.... 

OK, vent over... thank you in advance for letting me rant... I am GOING to have a better day today! Maybe a trip to the movies will help!

Hope you all have a fantastic Monday!!!!


----------



## pablo797

just a quick pop in to say happy 4th to all the us gils! Ok back to the chaos! Will catch up soon. BTW never say never . . Congrads!!!


----------



## lavalux

Yay!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Never, so glad you are over here with us! :hugs:

Here's to a safe and happy 9 months and a healthy baby come March 2012! :baby:

Love, L


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy 4th of July my American friends!!! :cake: (I wanted a fireworks smilie but instead you get cake! :haha:)

Welcome neversaynever!!!! congrats and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!! :thumbup:

Austingurrl- I can't really say I can relate because even though you are 27 weeks... you are measuring waaaay beyond any of us at this stage. I do understand the frustration though. I have my good days and bad days. Just try to float in the pool as much as possible if it makes you feel lighter and free. Remind yourself that this is sooooooo temporary. That's what I do when I get fed up, I just tell myself that this is temporary and soon enough I'll be back to my old self again. :hugs: I'll bet you look beautiful. How could you not? You have the miracle of not just one but three babies growing inside you! Amazing. xo

AFM, I have been suffering from heat rash something terrible for nearly two weeks now. Nothing relieves the excrutiating itch but cold water or ice applied directly on. AND that is temporary relief. :cry: I am in agony. It's on the tops of my feet and all over the insides of my arms. The more I scratch the itchier it gets. It's like a cruel joke. I am sitting here with a bag of frozen peas on my feet right now. I look diseased from all the little bumps. :wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Happy 4th of July my American friends!!! :cake: (I wanted a fireworks smilie but instead you get cake! :haha:)
> 
> Welcome neversaynever!!!! congrats and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!! :thumbup:
> 
> Austingurrl- I can't really say I can relate because even though you are 27 weeks... you are measuring waaaay beyond any of us at this stage. I do understand the frustration though. I have my good days and bad days. Just try to float in the pool as much as possible if it makes you feel lighter and free. Remind yourself that this is sooooooo temporary. That's what I do when I get fed up, I just tell myself that this is temporary and soon enough I'll be back to my old self again. :hugs: I'll bet you look beautiful. How could you not? You have the miracle of not just one but three babies growing inside you! Amazing. xo
> 
> AFM, I have been suffering from heat rash something terrible for nearly two weeks now. Nothing relieves the excrutiating itch but cold water or ice applied directly on. AND that is temporary relief. :cry: I am in agony. It's on the tops of my feet and all over the insides of my arms. The more I scratch the itchier it gets. It's like a cruel joke. I am sitting here with a bag of frozen peas on my feet right now. I look diseased from all the little bumps. :wacko:

Looks like we're in the same boat here! I've been taking cold showers ...Doug made the oatmeal sponge and it seems to help with the itching a tiny bit. Calamine lotion works and I've started feeling some of the itching let up a bit with the benedryl though I'm lethargic.


Thanks ladies for the support. :rofl: Like Chris, it's been agony:wacko: White spots all up my legs, arms, back, hips, face, even my scalp itches. I feel like I have bugs. :haha: I will remember this drug for the rest of my life. At least with the other two antibiotics I'm allergic to I get hives and they go away shortly after. I'm not sure if it's pregnancy that makes this last longer or what, but I've been sick with it this time. 

Chris, hopefully yours will subside soon. It's just awful when you can't get relief.:hugs::flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all. Just wanted to say Happy 4th of July. Please be safe!


----------



## lavalux

Viv,
Only 6 weeks to go! Woo Hoo! You are in the homestretch now!

Austin,
Vent away. I don't blame you. The discomfort is temporary, but no fun when you are in the midst of it.

Chris & MA,
Hope the itching goes away soon. That is the last thing you ladies need to be dealing with.

Step & Angela,
Hope you found some of that elusive sleep last night.

AFM,
Still struggling with nausea & sheer exhaustion. I was crying last night in frustration that I am so tired that I want to crawl into bed at 8 pm. I know I will start feeling better in another month or so & have some relief for awhile before it gets tough again. I feel guilty that I don't feel happy all the time. Wish I could love being pregnant. Especially since we tried so hard to get here and I sincerely thought I wouldn't be able to get pg. I count my blessings, but I must admit feeling a little overwhelmed right now with all the info the doctor gave us and the financial concern & physical challenge of having twins. On the other hand, I held my friend's 3 month old yesterday and it just didn't feel real that I'd be holding my own soon. Thanks for listening!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lavalux you're so cute. Its very normal to feel what you're feeling. While we are all grateful and appreciate the fact that we are pg I think very few of us actually love being pg. Its a huge undertaking and massive stress to our bodies BUT i think we can all agree it wil be worth it in the end xo

Just a quickie as i'm on my phone.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls!!! As Scarlett would say, "Tomorrow is another day..." :) 

On that note, hope that we all get some relief from our ailments!!! AMEN!

Chris - That rash sound just awful!! I had something similar at the beginning of my pg mostly on my chest & under the boobs... BUT IT WASN'T SUMMER THEN! You poor thing! I went to the derma about 5 times, tried all kinds of creams & even oral meds... eventually it just stopped... I live in dread that it will return this summer! Poor baby! Hope it feels better!

Rebekah - Same to you, dear... are you certain yours is related to meds? Can the dr switch anything up? Duh, I am sure you have looked into every possible avenue... So sorry & try to stay inside!

Lava - Sorry the exhaustion is bad, hon! That does get better, IMHO... I couldn't stay up past 8pm the first couple of months... I have some "mommy" friends who all say, "Oh, I sooo miss being pg"... whatever. I am thoroughly overjoyed to be here, don't get me wrong, but I really just don't understand these women... what do they love exactly: swelling, indigestion, exhaustion, nausea, being a blimp.....? Just don't get it... But Chris is right... it will all be worth it!!! Hope you find some extra time to rest!!!!!

AFM - BRIGHT SPOT in my day... I think DH realized that I was teetering on some sort of "edge"... We met with the recommended Night Nanny yesterday, whom I connected with on the AMOM (Austin Mothers of Multiples) board**... and she is available around our "home" date... Yay! DH agreed that we need the help for at least 2-3 months... I am sooo glad he's coming around.... 

She has been with over 20 mult families here in Austin, this last family of trips for the past year... her references are great, and while she is $$$$, I am so relieved to have that planned. She will come from 10pm-6am... will do all nighttime feedings, changings, etc., and baby-related laundry, etc. that needs to be done. I am sure I will get up often, but she assured me that is why she will be there... unless I am bf'ing, which, to be honest, my goal is to only to pump as long as possible... we shall see. I will still be by myself during the days, but if we can have some friends/family in periodically for that, I think I can survive.... Hallelujah!

** --- OOOH, Lava - I recommend that you try to find this group in Atlanta!!!! They are nationwide & yearly dues are $20. Their web board is really informative and they have great support....)


----------



## skye2010

Codegirl, your boys look fab. So robust and sweet. They also look very similar :))) hahhaha. Do they look more like you than their dad? That's what I thought even though I didn't see your DH.

Sweta good luck with the exams. What a headache to keep doing it.

MA, I know you've been having one after the other. I had a friend in high school who had just bad luck for 2-3 years of falling down and injuring herself. It was so odd, she would either have her arm on a sling or a leg on a cast. If not she would come in with an eye patch. Every other week almost sthg else happened. All due to coincidental accidents. Nothing related. It really was odd. Towards our graduation she was really worried that she wouldn't have a good picture for the year book without an eye patch. But she was fine. And than she just grew out of it... Just one of those things it was. How was the party?

Charmaine poor girl. I totally understand you as I had OHSS just a month ago and it was a horrible feeling being bloated so much. I bet you are in more pain with all the back etc... Pool sounds like a very good idea. I actually started swimming recently and I feel so much better afterwards. Hope this month goes all smooth and fast for u.

Viv your nursery is coming along. :))) How exciting. How's the furball hope his eye is better.

Sunshine what's up with the tooth?

Lava poor thing. While you thought you might be trying longer you really had a shocker with the two I bet the nausea is on thing that stops you from enjoying your pregnancy. No help worrying hon :) Your 2 bunnies are on their way cooking in the oven now. I'm sure you'll sort it all out and be just fine. :hugs::hugs: U think your mum would help with the babies a little. I know she is old but you think she would have the energy to help out when they arrive?

Nevernever welcome hon :))) :hugs::hugs:

Hi all to Angela, Steph, Anna,, Junebug, NMG, and Lucy. :)) 

AFM 
My friend who got prego the same time as me had a lot of bleeding yesterday and had to go to A&E. Luckily they saw the heartbeat. Think it's all the blood thinners she takes that did it. Pheew scary though.
I bought myself some prego clothes finally a jean, a knee length short, a fitted jean skirt, a top and a bathing suit. I got excited and wore the jean yesterday but it was so hot I almost fainted in the tube. I get overheated quickly nowadays . Also didn't realise the elastic band in the tummy keeps u really warm. Today I went swimming to make up for it.
Mom's coming tomorrow. Will go pick her up from the airport. Curious about her reaction as she still dunno I'm pregnant. hhahahhahahaha:kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Austin,
Congrats about the night nanny. That will help immensely. Thanks also for the encoragement & the suggestion about the multiples resource group. I will check it out.

Skye,
So glad your friend's baby is ok. That's exciting about the maternity clothes. That will be fun when I can fit into some cute outfits. Right now, I keep gaining & losing the same pound, but I don't fit into my pants without the ole rubberband trick! ;) My mom will certainly help when she can. I talked to her today and was telling her about the cost of daycare for twins. She said if she was 10 years younger (she'll be 84 when they are born), she would take care of them while I worked. But, the reality is that she really can't do that much. I'm sure regular visits, helping with meals and clean up will be a godsend though!!

MA,
How was the party? Did the itching stop long enough to enjoy?

Sunshine,
How is the tooth? Updates please.

Svet,
Thanks for your kind words. ;) Sorry about that exam. What is it for? I hated studying for the Bar exam. It was no fun. If so many others are in the same boat as you, they need to consider redesigning the test!


----------



## codegirl

Skye - DH's family (and DH) seem to think that Edward is a splitting image of DH... but I have other opinions :haha: Eric actually looks more like DH than Edward, but it's the profile of the boys that is different (noses). Straight on they look soooo much alike.


----------



## skye2010

Lava Your mummy really can't look after the babies. Bless her heart though she wishes to be younger to help u. :)) How long is your maternity leave? Maybe you can get some sabatical etc and negotiate extra time. Or see if they would let you do some part time work or work at home days etc... 

Code girl they are sweet boys :))) My close friend has 2 boys less than 2 years apart. So funny to play with them. The older one now is 3,5 and he can follow a game and play puzzles. He talks like a little man :) hahahhahahahah The younger one is just learning to talk. (animals etc) but they play so well together. Although after 10 mins they start chasing each other on top of the tables and sofa. Hahahahaha

MA and Sweta, sorry about your itching girls. It is painful in the heat.

Charmaine, having a night nurse for you 2-3 months will be an absolute life saver. Bet your Dh will appreciate it a lot once you have the birth. 2-3 months will give them enough time to establish a routine hopefully. By that time you won't be as tired and completely burned out since you get some sleep in the beginning. She would also teach you some really valuable tricks about how to handle 3 babies in need at the same time. Say if they start crying all at the same time how many can u pick up? If it's just u and DH you would be doing a full night shift and day shift...But this woman would know what to do. Soo worth it.


----------



## codegirl

it's pretty neat having the two boys. This morning Edward sat in front of Eric (Eric was in a Bumbo chair) and replaced the toys that Eric knocked off. :cloud9: I'm so going to work with them closely to make sure they learn to play nicely and enjoy playing with each other :thumbup:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Wow.... not to get off of our subject... 
Another stunning day for the US legal system... Casey Anthony aquitted on all charges, but a few misdemeanors... As a trial lawyer, I know juries can do wacky stuff... but really never thought they would aquit her of basically everything... even manslaughter....

Sad day... poor little girl... :(


----------



## skye2010

Just read the article about that case. It looks like the jurors has no common sense but can be easily hypnotised by a man with good talking skills.


----------



## lavalux

I am in shock about that Casey Anthony acquittal! It's like OJ Simpson all over again. Both were probably guilty of something, but a weak prosecution & smooth talking defense is to blame, not the Judge or jury.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Skye, so glad your friend is doing well. How scary!

Charmain, yeah. I'm sure about the macrobid causing it. I took the last dose and an hour later ended up with the issues. Macrobid takes a while to get into the system. I think with the immune systems being compromised during pregnancy, it may be why it's taken so long to get rid of the symptoms than it would if I was healthy and not pregnant. So that was something I thought about too.

I'm FINALLY starting to feel the itching going away. I'm still on Benedryl for a couple more days, but am praising God they won't be giving me steroids. I was concerned about that with the baby. They aren't the same type given to mature baby's lungs so I didn't want to take the chance. 

Party was great ladies thank you. I sat and enjoyed everyone playing. Next year I'll look forward to throwing water balloons. :haha: I DID have to wave off my cousins naughty goat. I had no idea she literally didn't like the word "no!" She was getting WAY to close to my belly so I backed her up a bit and told her no because her head and horns look like they were headed toward Amelia in my belly. 

Needless to say, that goats hair went up and she got on her hind legs trying to nail me. :rofl: My cousin grabbed her and she was embarassed.:blush: Forgot to tell everyone the animal doesn't like the word "no" LITERALLY. :haha:

Stayed for a few hours and went back home on bed rest. It was nice but boy was I tired when I got home.


Today was quite the busy day. I started calling Pediatricians, GP's and Holistic Practitioners for consults for Amelia's Dr. Several scenario's around here. 1. there aren't many single practice Dr.'s around anymore because of the cost. They either a) go to multiple practice b) several rounds at clinics only or c) leave the state altogether. The area I'm in is losing REALLY good Dr.'s all around. So sad, but I'm starting to see the pattern of crappy Dr.'s here and it's NOT sitting well with me. I do hope things change around here soon!

So, out of the Dr.'s I called. I ended up with two multiple practice Ped's. One REALLY got my attention. They have a sick waiting area and a wellness waiting area, they are open on Sat. and Sunday's for sick kids only. They're hours of practice are good, they have backup, they also have a lactation consultant in the office. Reminds me of Codegirls office as you can stick with YOUR Dr. with exception to emergencies.

The only thing I'm undecided with them about is vax issues. I know I don't want her having H1N1 or flu shots, not sure I'm a fan of Mercury in the injections so I'm wondering if like the other injections, you can ask for the mercury-free injections. Also not sure if they are okay with alternative vax schedule. I know for the most part they follow American Pede Association and most offices that do that, will not even THINK about going off schedule.

Overall though, I like the staff I've talked with already, they take cash or check only (the old fashioned way) and though we'd pay up front, we can submit to our flex spending without issue. We meet with them on Friday.

There's another alternative GP that has her own practice. She's open to alternative vax schedule and pro parent decisions as well...however I'm not quite sure of who deals with after hours, or emergencies.

Another practice is single practice pede. Her office is okay, but seems kinda standoffish. Meet with them on friday evening if all goes well.

Dr. shopping isn't as easy. Especially when you take on a more natural holistic approach with cloth diapering, baby wearing, bf'ing and vax concerns.



Are any of you mommies doing an alternative vax schedule or choosing not to vax at all? I'm honestly not sure of my stance on this quite yet. I DO know there have been cases of mumps here so I see a reason to make sure she gets vax for it. I'm not quite sure of what she really needs and what she can do without. I honestly have to do more research on this issue. I'm keeping an open mind.


Charmaine, I'm having such a hard time with that case. It's been a bizarre media circus which is one reason I think that little baby didn't get justice. I DO believe there has been lies and betrayals not just with mom but grandparents as well. Seems as though they all need to be locked up somewhere. The whole thing has been a mess and the saddest part of all is that the baby got no justice. SO sad. I found it odd that the grandmother bought the (cyanide)? The grandfather had an affair, the daughter is a psychopath. They just all seem very odd to me. Poor little baby. My heart aches that someone could do that and not even feel the least bit of emotion or honor to come out and say they did it. Just a shame.


----------



## lavalux

I agree with you MA about that case. I just feel sad for that little girl, may she rest in peace.

Way to go on narrowing down the list of pediatricians. You've put in some hard work. Glad you had fun at the party. That goat would have scared me. ;)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> I agree with you MA about that case. I just feel sad for that little girl, may she rest in peace.
> 
> Way to go on narrowing down the list of pediatricians. You've put in some hard work. Glad you had fun at the party. That goat would have scared me. ;)

I was prepared to kick her if she tried anything at all to hurt my little girl. I don't like kicking animals, but this is where momma instinct comes in.:winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

Evening Ladies!!

I took notes so hope I don't forget anyone. . . 

Svet, so sorry about the test, but I agree with Austin in that it sounds like a good idea to retake as soon as possible. But that sucks!! Also sorry about the heat rash. How are you feeling? I've had it in the past and it's miserable. Wishing you some relief. :hugs:

MA, glad your allergic reaction has calmed down. Party sounds fun despite the unruly goat. LOL. They use goats here in the summer when the summer weeds get too high to "mow" the lawn. Just one more obstacle to over come and I'm glad you made it out the other side. Sounds miserable. When will you catch a break and just have a normal pregnancy day???

Codegirl, how cute are your boys??? Sooooo cute. Glad they play well together. Hope it keeps up. 

Vivienne, hope happy feet finds his way home. I get a little sad thinking of him all by himself in the ocean miles from home. As for the nursery, sounds like it's coming along. Remember we want pictures!!

Neversaynever, so glad you are with us. Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months. BTW, we all understand the conflicting emotions of pregnancy. It will come and go . . . for the next nine months, but the first time you feel the baby kick makes it all worth it. :cloud9:

Austin, Venting is good and yes, you are dealing with something the rest of us can understand but not fully as you will exceed any of us in size. Today was the first day I got sick of being pregnant. Think it's the long work hours, but today I was just like get it over with already!!! I can't imagine what you are going through. On another note yeh for the night nurse. I know she's expensive but I'm guessing worth her weight in gold!! 

Skye, good luck telling mum and congrads on 12 weeks!!!! That's so great. Can't wait to hear her reaction. 

CJ, how are you? I am sure you are still dealing with family, but thinking of you. 

Sunshine, tooth update my dear. I am picturing you cuddled up in a corner in pain. Need to know if all is better. 

AFM, the holiday craziness is over. Truth be told it never got that bad. I just worked a lot of days in the last two weeks, so I have tomorrow off and I am sooooooo looking forward to it. I saw the physical therapist today for the pelvic pain and back pain and she gave me some exercises to help. She also recommended the belly band lifter thing-a-ma-gig. Austin ,I think you got one. To relieve some of the weight off my back. I am going to order one off amazon tonight. Finally she said keep up the exercise, just take smaller steps as the bigger strides can aggravate separation "down there". So good news is that it seems I can keep hiking, just watch my strides and hopefully alleviate some pain. Other than that, not much to tell. Have an anatomy scan tomorrow to check babies kidney issues and we will find out if they've fixed themselves or if we're looking at possible problems down the road. Fingers crossed she did not inherit any issues from me. 

Ok, that's all I've got. It's raining here and 55 degrees. For all of you suffering in the heat I am sending cool mountain breezes your way. 

xxx Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Evening Ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> MA, glad your allergic reaction has calmed down. Party sounds fun despite the unruly goat. LOL. They use goats here in the summer when the summer weeds get too high to "mow" the lawn. Just one more obstacle to over come and I'm glad you made it out the other side. Sounds miserable. When will you catch a break and just have a normal pregnancy day???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, the holiday craziness is over. Truth be told it never got that bad. I just worked a lot of days in the last two weeks, so I have tomorrow off and I am sooooooo looking forward to it. I saw the physical therapist today for the pelvic pain and back pain and she gave me some exercises to help. She also recommended the belly band lifter thing-a-ma-gig. Austin ,I think you got one. To relieve some of the weight off my back. I am going to order one off amazon tonight. Finally she said keep up the exercise, just take smaller steps as the bigger strides can aggravate separation "down there". So good news is that it seems I can keep hiking, just watch my strides and hopefully alleviate some pain. Other than that, not much to tell. Have an anatomy scan tomorrow to check babies kidney issues and we will find out if they've fixed themselves or if we're looking at possible problems down the road. Fingers crossed she did not inherit any issues from me.
> 
> Ok, that's all I've got. It's raining here and 55 degrees. For all of you suffering in the heat I am sending cool mountain breezes your way.
> 
> xxx Anna

Hi Anna,

:rofl: I was just talking with my Doula about the same thing! This pregnancy has been the TOTAL opposite of my last one. I was at my lowest weight, felt the best I had ever felt...this one, I can barely keep from getting one thing or another. I would NEVER take it back for a million years as long as my daughter comes healthy. :winkwink::thumbup: I'll have a lot to laugh about once we finally have her.

As for the exercise. I'm SO jealous! :lol: I LOVE the hiking trails around here. I even like to kayak and can't do anything too strenuous. Can't even walk down the hill at my parents to sit for awhile because it'll put too much stress on the cervix and stitch. I realize it's for a good cause, but summer is a great time to get to do all this. Even swimming at the beach. I was hoping I'd get to go out in the fall once she's born but I think that we're not supposed to bring our babies out for what, 6wks? Anyone know the specs on that? By then it's winter and too cold as you already know.

Either way, I'll be preparing to walk next spring and thinking I may train here inside. I HAVE to lose all the weight. Short term goal is 60lbs. I'd LOVE 90lbs if I can make it. I'm the highest weight I've ever been..of course due to the hormone treatments, being on insulin instead of oral meds and of course the inability to exercise throughout this pregnancy. It will be SO worth it though just to hold Amelia. I'll work my bum off once she's here. I'm hoping to work off the weight and enjoy her for the year before we try again.

As for the physical therapy. Your lower back issue reminds me kind of like mine. I'm 26wks 2 days today. I feel like I have a heavy water balloon from the belly button down and my lower back feels heavy as well. Anyone know if this is just the baby getting bigger and the cervix growing. I am feeling a slight burn down there when I pee and I almost feel as though Amelia is at the stitch which Lizzie from IC thread told me is usual with women who have the stitch. That's what it's for. Never having gotten this far though, I'm not sure if it's a normal bloating feeling because Amelia is growing now or if it's something to talk with the Dr. about AGAIN:wacko: :blush::haha:

Hopefully no more surprise issues along the way. I'm getting excited with all the new appointments for either Amelia's Dr. or for the NICU to aid in her birth. Both are exciting for me to think about and take my mind off all the other stuff. :happydance:

I DO think the outings in the sun have helped my mood swings though. How are you Anna? Has the snow gone?

Hope everyone else is well. CJ, I'm thinking of you darlin. Praying all is well on your end.

Love to all you ladies :hug::flower:


----------



## skye2010

MA hon if you have a burning feeling down there definitely watch out for urinary tract infection. Do you feel it when you go to the toilet too? Just keep an eye. Urinary tract infection might bring an early birth.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> MA hon if you have a burning feeling down there definitely watch out for urinary tract infection. Do you feel it when you go to the toilet too? Just keep an eye. Urinary tract infection might bring an early birth.

Thanks Skye. I actually took the macrobid for the UTI and took it to the end. That's the drug I had a reaction to. Luckily I get my urine sample sent out for checking every time I'm at the office. So they catch that issue early. My guess is Amelia is close if not all the way to the stitch and it's starting to pull because of her weight. It's okay because that's what the stitch is there for. Assuming it stays where it's at and leaves a tiny bit of room left at the end so I can carry to term of course.:winkwink: 26wks 3 days today. If I can get to 28 I'll feel better and hopefully at 34 she'll at least be 5lbs and safe enough to go early if she needs to, though I'd LOVE to get to fall. The good thing is that I've done all I can so it's all in Gods hands how early or to term she'll come. :thumbup:

Thanks for the info on UTI though. I do think it's a good idea to monitor as you said for pre term purposes. They'll probably check again at the next appointment to be sure it's all gone and the lousy macrobid worked. :blush::haha: I'm going to get some cranberry pills for the future though and have cranberry juice...all natural from organic section that I drink. The stuff is lethal, but works like a charm. :rofl:

Have a good day everyone!:flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

g'morning, all....
First of all thanks for all the sympathetic ears to my vent.... Big hugs!
Rebekah - Hope this eases up for you soon! Yep, I am familiar with the water balloon feeling... feels like mine are all over the place! And scary about the goat.... what in the world? crazy! 

As for the pediatrician thing... I have no idea what to do & need to make a decision. I am pretty sure that geography will play the biggest part in my decision.. We are the Austin burbs, so LOTS of groups around here... I have some recs from a few friends and plan on going from there... I have heard some controversy about vacs & possible links to autism, what are the other issues? Guess I need to read up...

Speaking of, I got some good advice from a new mommy friend... She told me all during her pg, she read about what was going on, what to expect, etc... and wished she had read about what to do WITH AN ACTUAL BABY! So, question, for your mommas... any recs on books to read about infants, etc., and what to do with them? 

Anna - Ahhhh I am so envious of the temps & the rain... this drought is so just awful! I didn't even go outside yesterday and it is getting a bit depressing, but its over 100 by noon most days... Good advice on the hiking, tho... Wish I could send you my pg belt... I got a medium and it is now too small... but did help a lot, especially for when I was on my feet a lot. If you bought a "belly band", those evidently provide some support, too... just wear under your clothes, I guess. 

Skye - Exciting to tell your mom... have fun with that!!! Hope the swimming is enjoyable for you!!!

Hi to everyone else... and I second Anna, Sunshine - hope you are better, girl!!

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## MissMuffet08

hi All, 

Jumping on real quick - in terms of Vaccinations - since Katelyn was a preemie I asked all about vaccinations and autism etc. I spoke with about 3 different drs. in the end since she was preemie and already starting off at a disadvantage, i went ahead and had her vaccinated. With all she has been through the first month of her life, i wanted to be safe rather than sorry. My cousin on the other hand did not have her children have all the different vaccinations. It just really is what you are comfortable with - kinda like the amnio question. 

In terms of what to do when the baby actually comes - I am just now looking at books on my nook. I will let you know if I find a really good one LOL. 

Anna - please send that cool weather it is 104 here in the Valley and we could use the coolness!


Off to the store really quickly. Will type more later. Hope everyone's pregnancy is going well. Looking forward to hearing birth stories in the next month or so!

-Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

I've been doing some research and am planning to do the alternative vax schedule. I don't want Amelia to have too many shots at once. I'm opting out of the newborn shot of chicken pox and Hep B until she's 2y/o because to be honest, the likelihood of getting those at infancy are small. This is after discussing it with an RN friend and my husband who's also and RN.

She's not going to get the Pertussis Vaccine. I KNOW the seriousness of pertussis and the likelihood it could move into pneumonia, but the SERIOUS reaction the vaccine can cause in babies totally outweighs the benefit of the vaccine in my opinion and I'd rather she just get the antibiotics when she needs it. Also "IF" she catches it, once she has it, she'll become immune to it.

NO flu shot "UNLESS" it's thermasol free. I'm not apposed to the shot, just that it's thermasol free. If she is born premature, we're going into winter flu season so she will need the injection, just not the "regular" version.

No rotovirus vax. Amelia won't be going to daycare anyways so she's not as likely to get it.

Absolutely NO Gardisil. The side effects can be detrimental, it still is such a new drug that I'm not willing to risk infertility for my daughter until it's proven. That's a later vaccine anyways, so there's time for change.

All other injections I'm PRO because there have been outbreaks. I just don't want more than 2 at once and will use an alternative vax scheduling.

Here is a website that may help:

Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System

The Schedule I'm planning to follow:

*Dr. Bob Sears Alternative Vaccine Schedule*

2 months: DTaP, Rotavirus

3 months*: Pc, HIB

4 months: DTaP, Rotavirus

5 months*: Pc, HIB

6 months: DTaP, Rotavirus

7 months*: Pc, HIB

9 months: Polio

12 months: Mumps, Polio

15 months: Pc, HIB

18 months: DTaP, Chickenpox

2 years: Rubella, Polio

2 1/2 years*: Hep B, Hep A (start Hep B at birth if any close relatives or caregivers have Hep B)

3 years: Hep B, Measles

3 1/2 years*: Hep B, Hep A

4 years: DTaP, Polio

5 years: MMR

6 years: Chickenpox

12 years: Tdap, HPV

12 years, 2 months*: HPV

13 years: HPV, Meningococcal (once Meningococcal vaccine is approved for age 2, Dr. Sears will move it there and delay Hep B by 6 months)


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone!

Holy cow, I guess I've been out of touch for a while! LOTS of pages to catch up on! It looks like everyone's basically doing well, though :thumbup: so please forgive me for not addressing everyone. :blush: I'll have to re-read and take notes...

MA - you poor thing! You need to catch a break!

Chris #1 - sorry about the test. :( Third time's the charm. :flower: That sucks about the itching - hopefully it's going away?

Anna - did you have your scan? How'd it go?

Austin, you make me laugh: "any recs on books to read about infants, etc., and what to do with them?" :haha: I have the same question myself!

Skye - how did your mom react?

Lava - how are you feeling?

Well, the stupid infection got the best of me - I missed work most of last week and wound up in the ER Friday night to get IV antibiotics. The infection's ALMOST gone now, but not quite - there's still a hard lump on the underside of my jaw. Which means I have to postpone today's dentist appointment for a crown fitting. Ugh - I just want this over with... 

BUT - lump or not - I can FINALLY buckle my helmet, which means our weekend bike get-away for this weekend is on! :happydance: We go every year - it's a pretty ride up the coast of Lake Ontario to the St. Lawrence River. We'll leave tomorrow morning, stay a few nights, and come home Sunday. Because of my ever-expanding belly, the DH and the other couple we go with were going to ride up, and I was going to follow in the car, then ride with them on Saturday. BUT - because the weather's going to be GORGEOUS all weekend long, I think I'll ride up instead. We'll just take our time & take a lot of breaks so I can get off and walk a bit to relieve the old tailbone.

I probably won't have a chance to check in until some time next week - I'm training my work replacement, so I don't have the time to goof off on line like I used to... Boo!!! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend! :kiss:


----------



## sunshine71

Oh yeah - and as far as the link between Autism & vaccines... there is none. The British study that came up with that finding has been retracted by the British Medical Journal (I think that's what it's called) and has been proven to be fraudulent - the data was manipulated.

I guess I'll just go with the ped's recommendations.

Hey! I finally lost the eggplant and have graduated to a squash! :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

Ladies,
I've may be lurking a bit until I can get this nausea under control. It is kicking my butt! ;) I want to try some seabands at home and also try taking Vitamin B6 before our next OB appt & if it's not any better, I may request a Zofran prescription. I did want to pop in and tell you that my friend who I mentioned did see her baby's heartbeat at 7 1/2 weeks yesterday so thanks to all who said a prayer or sent good vibes her way. I know what Hell she went through waiting & I am very relieved she got good news.

I'll catch up this weekend, but I hope all is well with everyone. Sunshine, glad the tooth is better & have an awesome ride.


----------



## pablo797

morning all!! 

Austin, as for baby books I'm in the market too. One friend who has a four month old swears by "Happiest baby on the block". She says it's the new baby bible. Anoher friend who has worked in day care for years sewars by " What to expect the first year". My guess is the second is more reference. She says it's great for those situations where baby has a fever or rash and what to do. Think I will get both this weekend and start reading. My friend with the four month old said she would be holding the baby and reading at the same time! Trying to figure out what to do. I did read the sears baby book,by Dr. Sears, but I did not find it a complete guide, more of a philosophy on bringing up kids. There was some info and I know CJ loved it. 
hope this helps. 

MA, thanks the vacine info. I'm not sure what the day care system here allows so I will have to check. I will check with my doctor today. They will be the baby's doctors too. They tend to be more on the holistic side and have kids themselves so I trust their judgement, but being educated never hurts. I hope you are feeling well today. How is your back? 



Sunshine, yeh you're alive!!! Glad the infection is under control but sorry it took a trip to ER to figure it out. Have so much fun on your ride this weekend. We are headed out camping ourselvees to enjoy some summer weather. 

-Seph, ahh the heat! I am so sorry and i'm sure it adds to your feeling of cabin fever. When can you take her out? 

Skye, hi and hope you are well.

Lava, so glad to hear your friend is doing well! And you are past the 8 week mark!!! Awesome!!! Good luck with MS., pure misery I know. 

CJ, hi! 

rottpaw, codegirl, vivienne, neversaynever, lucy, Hi! 

AFM, had a good scan yesterday. Saw the girl which was good. Nothing definitive on the kidneys, sort of a wait and see how she does out of the womb. If there's a problem then it will have to be addresed then. Have yet another appt with my regular doc today and I can ask her for more details if need be. Other than that this week has kicked my you know what! I hurt all over, mostly back and hips. Need to be doing the exercises the physical therapist gave me, hope they help. Lot's of kegels. Also trying to sit more. I think it's official I will cut my hours at the beginning of augest to 32. I can always make up some time in the office on my days off. Other than that nothing to tell. Hope everyone is well. 

anna


----------



## pablo797

ohh I lied . . . Baby is 3lbs, 14 oz according the peri's best guess. Woo hoo!


----------



## lavalux

Pablo,
That is good news about your scan. When did you find out the gender? That is so sweet you are having a girl.

AFM,
My nurse just called in a prescription for Zofran. I really hope that gives me some relief!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Oh yeah - and as far as the link between Autism & vaccines... there is none. The British study that came up with that finding has been retracted by the British Medical Journal (I think that's what it's called) and has been proven to be fraudulent - the data was manipulated.
> 
> I guess I'll just go with the ped's recommendations.
> 
> Hey! I finally lost the eggplant and have graduated to a squash! :thumbup:


The issue with Autism is more of an environment issue. What foods, cleaners, pesticides and type of environment your in.

As far as why we chose the alternative is because of the mass injections they give all at once and because some of the side effects of the vaccines outweigh the actual help they can do. Also, my issue with mercury in the vaccines is that we're told all throughout our pregnancy to keep away from fish that have toxic levels of mercury in them. It kind of defeats the purpose to say this and then use it in some of the vaccines they give. But that issue I think can be handled by just asking for mercury-free vaccines in place of them.

The other vaccines we opt out of are unnecessary. Otherwise we believe whole-heartedly that Amelia gets the most important vaccines. 

Anna, another issue your Dr. will probably be aware of is that if you plan to have your child in regular public school they will have a policy on vaccines. I'm assuming most will follow American Ped. Assoc. as well. We're planning to homeschool so that's not an issue for us either, though I AM checking with our children's ministry leader to see if there are certain guidelines they must follow concerning vaccines and children who participate. That could change thing a bit for us, though we'll do whatever is best for Amelia in the end anyways. 


Chris#2, wow! a stroll on the bike sounds fun. Doug has a three day weekend. We're meeting with potential Dr.'s tomorrow and we'll see what happens over the weekend. While I'm trying to go out more often...I also have to find a balance and not put too much pressure on my cervix. Oh how I wish I could just get to the beach!:dohh::haha:

Lava, Zofran took the edge off for me. Hope it gets rid of the nausea for you. :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

I just downloaded eat, sleep, poop book. Im liking it so far. Ill keep u posted


----------



## lynnb

Well ladies, you all certainly know how to chat, I go on holiday for 2 weeks & it's taken me nearly 3 days to catch up. I tried taking notes but got really confused :dohh: so just hope you're all OK & doing well :hugs:

AFM, I went for my 12 week scan at 11+6 & they put me forward to 12+4 so my due date has moved to 29th Dec. My mum came to my scan & was so please to see Iri that she cried. Also had my results for Downs & I'm low risk so that's good news, but I saw my consultant on Wed & she's a little concerned about my blood test results, I have Factor V Leiden present in heterozygous state & my results were below the average range so it's now up to the consultant hematologist to decide if I need heparin or if I can just keep taking the aspirin that I'm on already.

So glad it's Friday, I've have only been back at work for 2 days & I don't feel like I've had a holiday.

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lynnb said:


> Well ladies, you all certainly know how to chat, I go on holiday for 2 weeks & it's taken me nearly 3 days to catch up. I tried taking notes but got really confused :dohh: so just hope you're all OK & doing well :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I went for my 12 week scan at 11+6 & they put me forward to 12+4 so my due date has moved to 29th Dec. My mum came to my scan & was so please to see Iri that she cried. Also had my results for Downs & I'm low risk so that's good news, but I saw my consultant on Wed & she's a little concerned about my blood test results, I have Factor V Leiden present in heterozygous state & my results were below the average range so it's now up to the consultant hematologist to decide if I need heparin or if I can just keep taking the aspirin that I'm on already.
> 
> So glad it's Friday, I've have only been back at work for 2 days & I don't feel like I've had a holiday.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend

Glad you had a good time on vacay even though it went too quickly. Sounds like some good news concerning the Downs testings, though your Factor V test showed some lower than average results. Do you think you'll get the heparin? 

It's good to have you back!:hugs::flower:


----------



## lynnb

Mommy's Angel said:


> Glad you had a good time on vacay even though it went too quickly. Sounds like some good news concerning the Downs testings, though your Factor V test showed some lower than average results. Do you think you'll get the heparin?
> 
> It's good to have you back!:hugs::flower:

Holiday was great, it's just work that's the pain.

Not sure about the heparin, don't really want it but if it helps then I'll take it.

How are you & little Amelia doing?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lynnb said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good time on vacay even though it went too quickly. Sounds like some good news concerning the Downs testings, though your Factor V test showed some lower than average results. Do you think you'll get the heparin?
> 
> It's good to have you back!:hugs::flower:
> 
> Holiday was great, it's just work that's the pain.
> 
> Not sure about the heparin, don't really want it but if it helps then I'll take it.
> 
> How are you & little Amelia doing?Click to expand...

We're doing well thank you. 27wks on Sunday.:happydance: We're actually out in a few minutes to interview Dr.'s. Should be fun. I DO like this first multi-practice though. Hoping they'll be slightly flexible with our desire about alternative Vaccinations. We shall see.:winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

lynnb, congrads on the 12 week mile stone! That's great. So glad ur mum got to see the scan, that's really sweet. 

Steph, never heard of that book, i'll have to look into it. 

ma, hope all is well and your right, the school system will play a big role in our choices as well. I wish I could home school, but not going to happen. 

lava, I found out the gender at my amniosentisis (sp). Came as a huge shock as I thought I was having a boy. LOL 

AFM, doc appt went well yesterday. I had some prrotein in my urine, but blood pressure was good. However I am now doing a 24 hr pee collection over the weekend and they drew some blood to be safe. I am NOT ready to have this baby now,so she needs to just hang tight for a while longer. Plus at this age they would have to ship me to denver as we do not have the facilities here to handel a premie that young. For all you new ladies, protein in urine can be a sign of preclampsia, which if bad enough means baby comes out. It's what Steph got and she delievered around 30 weeks. Other than that I finally slept great last nigt!!! So excited!!! No back pain, no hip pain. Don't know if it's the physical therapy or what but I feel like a new person. Woohooo! 

ok enough from me, have a great weekend, we're going camping again,i'll write if I have service. 

anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

wtg Anna! Sounds as though you had a great night! I had that 24hr test a few weeks ago. Basically it was to tell where I was so that if they see signs they'll be able to tell better with the next test if need be. You have to keep the jug in the fridge as it's supposed to stay cold. We just kept it in the bathroom and put ice in a cooler. That way I wouldn't have to keep getting it and it would be right in the bathroom. Hopefully yours will turn out fine. Keep us posted on the outcome when you get it!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

A really quick post but I wanted to say hi and check in on everyone! Sounds like all are well and I can't believe how close some of our group are getting to delivery! You are on countdown, ladies! Woohoo!! 

We are well. Ethan had his 4 month checkup this week and is doing great! Has doubled his birthweight (now 15 lbs) and has gained 4 inches in height since born. He is definitely teething but she said she does not feel anything coming in yet. He got his booster shots (wasn't too happy about that) and is doing well so far! She said we can start solid foods anytime now, which I am really excited about. I love to cook and so am happily looking forward to making him some homemade baby food! :happydance:

I always find the debate surrounding vaccinations interesting... I read up on it a fair bit but could not find anything that convinces me (personally) that any risks outweight benefits... so, we are adhering to the usual vaccination schedule (AAP). I come from a medical family and just can't get myself comfortable with not vaccinating against preventable diseases...especially since, with the increase in people electing not to vaccinate, we are now seeing a resurgence in things like whooping cough (which can be fatal). Side effects and risks are VERY minimal and rare. I absolutely respect everyone's right to make their own choices for their family, but just for us, we're getting all the usual shots! :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is feeling as well as possible. It's very hot here in the Southern US and I am not a lover of the heat. I especially hated it last summer when I was 1st tri and very ill... so special hugs for all like Lava who are experiencing that unpleasantness right now. It will ALL be worth it, that much I can promise! 

Okay girls, I am sorry to post and run but it is time to feed the munchkin. By the time I feed him, we have playtime, then get him down for a nap, then catch up on dishes, laundry, and house, etc. and grab a snack, it's time to do it all over again LOL! :rofl:

Happy Friday all!


----------



## skye2010

Sunshine, so glad to hear you are finally on the mend. Tooth infection is one of the worst pains that I could almost feel at the back of my ear everytime you updated. Have a lovely weekend getaway :))) BTW you are right about the British MMR vaccine study being linked to autism was a total fluke. The dr who published was tried on court cause he caused worry for the public and people stopped vaccinating at the time. It was fund that I think he didn't have a solid research at all.

Lava Zofran is gonna solve your nausea finally. Yupeee!! You can now relax and start enjoying the pregnanacy. Glad you didn't have an accident in court at least :) Do you wear a wig? Would have been very uncomfortable getting sick with all the robe and wig etc... xxx

Anna any names yet? 2 more months and you'll be there soon. Have u planned the birth at all? It's great she looks all plump and healthy. Hope everything goes smooth. :))))

LynnB, hope u had a great holidays :) Did you get an indication if Iri was a girl or a boy? A friend of mine was told hers will be 90% boy on her scan but I think it depends on how the baby lies down at the time of the scan. My scan is on Monday and I'm taking both mum and DH. So excited. BTW I am already on Heparine injections twice a day. They are a little annoying to remember 
everytime and gives u a bruise but no big deal, not much hurt. What really annoys me is that nor the hospital or Gp doesn't want to pay for mine. They are very expensive privately. I saw thw midwife on Thursday she was very unhelpful about it to. ;(

Dunno much about the vaccination but my close friend's son had a swine flu when he was 2,5. He had just started nursery and got it there. His fever wouldn't come down and poor thing ended up taking the Tamiflu tablets. I thought starting on heavy antibiotics at a young age might cause problems as he gets older (being resilient to antibiotics etc) 

AFM everyone in the flat went to bed at 8.30 pm.:shock: Mum was ill this morning. High temp, shivering etc.. ot sure if she catch a cold or if it was the flight. So she was unwell all day anyway. DH had a tough day at work. Dogs sleep all the time anyway. i'm left in the living room all quite... I think I'll go as well now. 

Have a lovely weekend girls xxx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela congrats on 4months and solid food for ethan! That is exciting. I am looking forward to katelgn stayiing awake long enough to play. Has he started verbalizing yet? How many oz is he eating now and how long does he sleep at nite? Lucy/code same question.

Lynn welcome back! Glad ur vacation went well.

Anna keep us posted on your urine test.

Rebekah hope the search for dr for amelia went well.

Skye sorry ur mom is not feeling well.

Afm same ole same ole. Looking forward to my trip to colorado next month.

Hi to everyone hope u r doing well


----------



## Lucy1973

Miss Muffet.....sorry I am rubbish at remembering everyone's real names...:wacko:

I don't know how much Tilly eats as she is BF so I can't measure it, but she is feeding for longer now. She is smiling and beginning to laugh now, and does quite a bit of baby talk/vocalising to us, much more sociable. :thumbup:

Tilly usually goes down for the night about 11pm, wakes around 4 for a quick feed, then sleeps until 6 or 7am. Sometimes she doesn't wake at all for a feed and sleeps right through which is lovely. She then gets up for a few hours then goes down for a long nap mid morning for 1 to 2 hours, then naps on and off all day but for much shorter periods. Gradually they stay awake more and more in the day. I got her a baby gym, but she doesn't do anything with it yet, just looks at it....

How is Katelyn doing with sleeping? Do you get a bit more sleep now? :flower:

Skye, can't wait to see your scan pics! :happydance:

Rottpaw, yay for a big chubby baby! And exciting to be getting ready for real food! :flower:

MA, congrats on 27 weeks...how wonderful! :hugs:

Pablo, hope the protein isn't pre eclampsia, and that baby stays in for another few months! :thumbup:

Hi everyone else! :hi:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

I have been away for so long here because I have been just so sick (lava - i feel your pain!). This week has seemed to change to not throwing up so much, but even more nausea and bad diarrhea (sorry). Ugh. But I did have my ultrasound last week and got my picture! so at 6 weeks the regular ultrasound didn't show much, so they did an internal ultrasound and we immediately heard the heartbeat at 131bpm and saw our little blob! Been just miserable with nausea and having my mom tell me I am a horrible housewife and my poor husband has to work hard all day and come home to a messy house and frozen dinners :nope::nope::nope: Oh well, charlie is happy with me and that is all that matters! I'm looking forward to having this nausea pass so I can enjoy being pregnant and not feel nauseous every 10 mins.
 



Attached Files:







usound.JPG
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, Ethan eats about 6.5 oz every 3-4 hours now, ranging from 5 oz-6.5 oz and 5-6 feedings per day. We basically have him in a routine of eating every three hours (approx) beginning (again approx) 6, 6:30 or 7 and then going to 9:30 or 10, 12:30 or 1, etc. So all his feeds are now in the daytime and evening hours. 

In terms of what to expect, when we were doing overnight feeds we were going around 11 pm, 2 pm and 5 am... so Ethan first dropped the 2 am and started going from like 11-3, then 4, 5 then 5... then they will slowly stretch that 5 am to 6 and then 7. However, about that same time we backed the 11 pm up to more like 9:30 or 10, so we are still feeding around six am. But he generally goes from 10pm-6 with no feeds now and has for about a month now. Hope that helps! You'll get some relief soon, I know it is SO exhausting and honestly that sleep deprivation has been the worst part of the whole thing for me. I just do NOT do well on little sleep and the constancy of it was really wearing me down. You'll be out of the woods soon! Just keep remembering, it's only temporary! 

He is definitely vocal and that began around 2 months, maybe 2.5 months... he is now very chatty and, although we can't understand him, he certainly has a lot to say! :rofl:

Newmarried, have you been able to talk to your doc about the nausea? I've said it before and I will say it again, Zofran saved my bacon LOL. I definitely recommend discussing that with your doctor. And I am so sorry your mom is giving you grief! Geez! Just ignore her. That is nuts to expect a newly pregnant woman who is suffering MS to be a perfect housekeeper. Yeesh! :dohh:

Skye YAY for being almost to 2nd tri! Wahoo!

Lucy I can't wait to start making baby food. I have been waiting for this day since I got pregnant :rofl: I will keep you guys posted on what I make and how it goes! 

Hugs all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

I saw an infomercial for the baby bullet, which is a thing to make and store babyfood with. My dh says we dont need it as we have several gadgets that can puree food. But it looks so cool and only 19.95 pluz shipping and handling. Lol

Thanks ladiex on the food/sleep info. Katelyn is eating every 2-3hours. Every now and then she will stretch it to 4. She normally eats abojt 2.5/3oz each feeding. Though not sure when i actually nurse her how much she gets. Also, the middle of the night ffeedings sbe will someties eat less


----------



## rottpaw

Steph I totally want the baby bullet! I have seen ads for it as well and it looks so fun. And they have a free thirty day trial! What is working against me is we already have the magic bullet (which I can attest works GREAT as advertised) and so hubby alleges (probably rightly) that we don't need a whole other set just for the (adorable) little jars with the date selector! :rofl: I am still campaigning and plan to try the free trial. Will report back!

What is katelyn's adjusted age now?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone.

Had a great day. Went to the first Dr.'s office. At first it wasn't a very good impression. NOBODY was in the office, not even staff. Haha Then we found out that we were brought in at lunch time and they came right in to grab us. Sick area is TOTALLY a different office than the Well office. Spoke with the nurse practitioner and lactation specialist there then on to the Dr. LOVED her. All the women in the practice are mothers, each Dr. works part time so they can be with their families. That made a HUGE impression. No preference either way for weaning from bf'ing ages or for cloth diapers. 

All vaccines they use are Tomarasol Free so that's not even an issue. We can opt out of Hep B. at the hospital but they use a combined one with polio and I think that's a must. So she will get that one. Still out on rotovirus as my husband and I are disagreeing. Found out they use a totally different mix for pertussis and it seems there is less side effects but I'll have to do more research into it.

Over all, they'll comply with our alternative vaccination schedule so I'm a happy camper. 

We liked the office, the Dr. the staff and the lactation specialist SO much we didn't even bother going to anyone else. We just like the overall options they allow. So it was a pretty good day there. :winkwink:


----------



## skye2010

The baby bullet looks absolutely fab :)) Is it just for veggy purees? Do you actually freeze baby food as well? How long can you freeze bb food? I think if it's worth it I'll think about it when I get a little more progo :))

NMG close your ears to mum hon :) It is your house after all and she has hers to run xxx


----------



## lavalux

NMG,
Just popping in to say ignore those insensitive comments from your mom. Also, you should consider asking your doctor or midwife about Zofran. It is working really well for me so far.


----------



## rottpaw

Yay lava glad it is helping! 

Skye, you can puree almost anything in the bullet and yes you can freeze bb food. I am not sure for how long but assume it works the same way as for adults. I know they told us we can freeze breast milk for five months. So I would think a couple months on food anyway.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> The baby bullet looks absolutely fab :)) Is it just for veggy purees? Do you actually freeze baby food as well? How long can you freeze bb food? I think if it's worth it I'll think about it when I get a little more progo :))
> 
> NMG close your ears to mum hon :) It is your house after all and she has hers to run xxx

Baby food CAN be frozen. In fact, many places here in the U.S. carry little tiny freezing containers though most will use ice cube trays to put the puree in.

Honestly you don't have to buy the baby bullet. You can make baby food with any blender. You can also buy a food mill. It's what most of us canners do with jams, etc. Steam, add it to the blender and you can even put it through a mesh strainer. 

Keep in mind there ARE some foods that aren't good for baby right away. There are books out there with baby food recipes.

This is my forte' as I LOVE making things from scratch in the kitchen. In fact, I have a grain mill where I mill fresh flour for bread. It also allows me to make our own peanut butter, I can mill oatmeal for Amelia's cereal later on, etc. I always make our own bread by hand (when I'm not pregnant) along with other pastries. Canning both water bath and pressure canning are something I do as well, so while baby food will be new to me, the process of making it isn't as different as some of the methods we've used for making applesauce and canning it.

I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## lavalux

Angela,
Love Ethan's new pic! So adorable!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks lava! It is so hard to catch him smiling, not because he doesn't do it often, but because he becomes distracted by the beeping and flashing of the camera! :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Had a REALLY fun day. Dougs parents came by to bring us something we needed and had a great visit. Then Doug and I went for a drive to get some things done. Had to go to target (Doug makes me sit on the hover round thing :wacko: ) then went to the store to purchase the area rug for Amelia's room. It's REALLY plush and looks like an off white color. Went to dinner at Carrabbas for Italian. LOVELY time out!

We also went looking for mini vans as our Hyundai Santa Fe isn't going to fit us, the baby, two dogs, and storage let alone a stroller. It's also become a pain to keep fixing. We'll have more room in a minivan and want the stow away system to house more things if we go on a family vacay.

THEN, while we were out looking for a new car I felt Amelia kick for the first time outside my belly. Made Doug come in to feel and it was his FIRST time feeling her kick. I loved seeing his face light up! AMAZING!

We got home late tonight and Doug cleared out Amelia's room and we laid the rug down. YAY!! Two weeks and we'll get her crib and dresser off layaway. It's all coming along SO nicely and the first time I feel like we may just get to term. :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Wow I really need to check in more often!!!

Hope the USA ladies had a great long weekend.

Anna glad your sleep is becoming more comfortable.

Lava, yay for Zofran.

NMG, just ignore your mum, is she perfect???

MA, 27 weeks :happydance:

AFM, 34 weeks and measuring 37. :dohh: Having a growth scan this week and a posi check as we think he is footling breech!

There will be nursery photos but it has to be finished and perfect first!!

Baby shower this weekend and hopefully buying our second car tomorrow! Paying cash so looking for a big discount!!! 

Snow has finally arrived for ski fields, guess I'll just have to opt out this year!

Reflux is easing, I had hoped that meant he was heading down but maybe not. Really do not fancy a c-sect as you are forbidden to drive for 6 weeks!!! I need to be able to drive as public transport is not back to normal yet.

Love to all :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Yay rebekah and I know it must feel refreshing to get out and about. And those kicks help you and Doug to really remember what it is all for and that Amelia apprecitates all that you have already done for her! You are 27 weeks now? If so you can really begin to relax and enjoy because there is something like a 90+ survival rate now. Yippee!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Yay rebekah and I know it must feel refreshing to get out and about. And those kicks help you and Doug to really remember what it is all for and that Amelia apprecitates all that you have already done for her! You are 27 weeks now? If so you can really begin to relax and enjoy because there is something like a 90+ survival rate now. Yippee!! I am so excited for you!

Yes, 27wks today.:happydance::happydance: I'll be REALLY happy hitting 28wks. "if" she has to be early that would be the week I'd push for though I REALLY would like her to go the full 39wks. That of course is up to God himself because both my injections and my cerclage come out at 36wks. I've heard some stories that women birth a week later as long as their not contracting at that time AND I've heard REALLY GOOD success stories of going late. So this will be the fun part. 

Everyone asks my due date and I have to tell them tentatively Oct. 8th. Honestly it could be anytime now. The stitch and the injections seem to be working though so I'm hoping this will be quite the success. Once we get to 28wks, that will give us the mindset that we'll ttc 1 more time a year after Amelia comes home because we'll have actual proof we can make it to term with the stitch and progesterone next time. If we don't get pregnant then we're planning to adopt anyways so we'll just go straight to adoption if the IUI's don't work.

That of course is quite a ways away though and all we're thinking about right now is loving our daughter and enjoying her when she gets here. 


It was amazing to feel her kicks and oh how the outing was nice. The jazz fest was on and I would have liked to go there, but Doug was being firm and protective so I was content with just the days ride. We even passed the mall :wave: I haven't been there in MONTHS! :cry::haha: All is worth it though as you've said. It's such a calming experience to have felt her kick so hard now. I'm just getting confident that all is well. It's such a blessing!


----------



## lavalux

MA,
I'm so happy for you, Doug, & baby Amelia. You just soak up this blessing!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls!:hi:
SO MUCH TO CATCH UP ON..... 
Anna - Congrats on baby weight & hope your test results come back good! I am high risk for PreE and am being monitored closely... Fingers crossed for you!!!

MA - Glad you had a good weekend and are feeling well! Congrats on starting to set up the nursery!

Steph - Thanks for the book recs... I plan to get something this week to read up on! Really jealous of that upcoming Colorado trip!!!

Angela - What a cutie pie!!!! And sounds like you and I are on the same page re: vac schedules... deviating makes me nervous... I got a baby food maker from a friend and she said it was pretty time consuming to do & fell off pretty quickly... But best of luck to you & hope you find some good recipes!

Viv - Hi girl! Good luck on the new car & glad your reflux is easing up!!! Fingers crossed for normal delivery for you!!!! How much longer??????? Can't wait to see the nursery!

Lava - Glad the nausea is better! I can't imagine in the heat of the summer... 

NMG - I concur with the ladies... sorry your Mom says such things! I've had issues with mine before and really just had to set boundaries... was much easier for me than confronting her, which didn't work anyway... Housework is definitely harder... try to not be bothered and good luck with getting help for the nausea!

Everyone else.... HELLO!!!! :hugs:

AFM - Pretty eventful week... had peri & ob/gyn visits last week (am now weekly for both) and all looks good... as Anna says, BP & protein in the urine are the BIG issues now... Docs say that it is just "symptom spotting" time and that they will be looking for reasons to give me the steroid injex in the next few weeks, but just "keep doing what you're doing" is the plan....

Babies are good & big! At 28 week detailed scan.... 
Baby A = 2lbs, 14 oz
Baby B = 2lbs, 5 oz
Baby C = 2 lbs, 8 oz
All normal / avg size for a singleton... I, on the other hand, measure 41 weeks.. just a wee bit bigger than avg for 28 weeks.. :wacko:

Dh's parents came for the night on Sat.. and we just barely got the nursery finished before they came... It is quite a sight and I will try to take pics to post that aren't huge in size... 

SO... nursery done = 85%, night nanny hired and just hoping that all this is prep done waaaay early & no babies for at least another 4 weeks (32 wks)! 

Hoping that everyone has an uneventful & healthy, happy week!


----------



## pablo797

Hi All, we are a chatty bunch!

lava,yeh that you are feeing better!!

Skye, love the idea of making baby food! I have to say how hard can it be? I willl try and find out and get some ideas. 

vivienne, how was the baby shower? So breach baby eh? I have heard acupuncture has good success with turning babies. Hope he turns. Mine is head down and they say will probably stay that way. 

Austin, can't wait to see the nursery!! I bet it's a sight to behold. So glad all the babies are doing so well. Let's keep them cooking. But my heart goes out to you. How are you sleeping? 

NMG, ignore your mum. I have "issues" with mine too and ignoring her seems to work best. Do what's right for you and your baby and you won't go wrong. 

Steph, yeh colorado trip! Just warning you Denver is much hotter than we are up in the mountains, but hopefully it will be nice. Plus I know you miss your mom so I bet it will be a great visit. 

AFM, had a good weekend camping. I think I am officially a red neck as I went ATVing all weekend. Don'tt worry I didn't roll any large piece of machinery down a hill like I did with the snowmobile. But I bet I was a sight to behold all pregnant and such. Got blood results back from doc and all was normal, so good sign. Turned in the pee this am,what a pain that test is. Hopefully it will come back normal too. 

hi CJ, sunshine, codegirl,rottpaw-Ethan is soooo adorable!!

happy monday anna


----------



## lavalux

Austingurrl,
Wonderful news about those babies. I'm impressed that you have gained the appropriate amount of weight and kept them safe & growing in size. 28 weeks is awesome! My god, every week in the first trimester seems to drag so I can't even imagine getting to 28 weeks right now. It seems so far away. I'm sure they will be happy to hang out for the rest of Summer exactly where they are. Is the steroid injection for the babies' lungs or just to keep you from going into labor? Are you on any type of modified best rest? Hope you had a nice family visit. Congrats on getting the nursery done. When you get a chance, I'd love to see pics.

Congrats on hiring your night nurse. I'm looking into that as well during my maternity leave. How many nights a week are you doing? We are thinking either 5 nights for the first month and then tapering off to 3 nights/wk for the next two months or just doing 3 nights a week the entire time. It is $20/hour but I think it will be worth it especially if I'm recovering from a c-section or the babies come early. A friend with 10 month old twins gave me the name of the night nurse that she used whom she highly recommends. I talked with her today for about 30 minutes. She will have an opening at the beginning of the year and could do Jan/Feb. My EDD is 2/10/12, but I've heard the twins might come a few weeks early. I have an interview set up for my husband & I to meet with her at the end of July. After I go back to work in the Spring, her 26 year old daughter who is a RN, may be available to work during the day for us as a nanny, but it is also $20/hour and that seems a bit expensive to me. I've seen some listed on the Intown Atlanta Multiples board for $15/hour which would be comparable to the cost of daycare in our area. So many decisions. I know I should be focused on getting past the 1st trimester and the genetic screening/amnio, but I've also been cautioned to get things lined up for help after the baby comes and since we do not have any family help, it will be important for us. Also, I've already gotten on waiting lists at 4 daycares and when I called thinking that it was too early, they all said that the list is long and I called exactly on time (one place was really snotty and said I was late ... needless to say, I didn't get on the list there).

Pablo,
Glad you had a great camping trip! I really enjoy car camping, but I bet having the RV is nice. It's always relaxing to be outside in nature and just get out of town for a change of pace. So glad your blood test results came back normal. When do you get results from the pee test? What is that for?

Steph, 
Have a nice visit with your mom in Colorado.

MA,
Glad you had a nice outing with Doug this weekend. 

Skye,
Hope you're having an enjoyable visit with your mom as well and a great birthday. I hope your mom is feeling better.

Angela,
Thanks again for the Zofran recommendation. It has been great. As MA said, it definitely takes the edge off. It doesn't take away the nausea 100% - yesterday I overslept during my nap and waited too long to take it so I was feeling a little green - but today I have done well on it and was able to work without any discomfort. 

NMG,
If it makes you feel any better, my mom has already started in with me about how I shouldn't gain too much weight during my pregnancy b/c I'll never get it off. I tried to explain it was different when carrying multiples, but she just started talking about a neighbor's daughter who never got the weight off b/c she let herself eat whatever she wanted while pg. I really just try to ignore her when she talks like that. I know she loves me, but sometimes she has a funny way of showing her concern. :) Sounds like that husband of yours is a winner and that's the most important thing.

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Nothing much going on here. No news is good news they say. :winkwink: 

I have a sono on Friday and then an appointment with the Peri. Hoping all is well. Sometime this week I have an appointment with my Doulas too. Still looking for a minivan. I seem to be EXHAUSTED lately. I thought this was supposed to go away after 1st trimester but I'm thinking this is how I'll feel until we're empty nesters. :haha:

Question for you mommies. I know with the sids issues that you should think twice about the bumpers or at least have a breathable bumper. I know you should have a firm mattress and nothing soft for baby to sleep in because of Sids. What I AM wondering however is if you can put a blanket over baby. What about the cold winter months? Will that cause Sids?! :shrug: I'm noticing more and more crib sets that come in three's with bed ruffle, fitted sheet and bumper but no blankets. Is the the newest outcome now or is it just they try to ala carte the bedding to get more money?!


----------



## pablo797

MA,

I'd be interested to know the answer to that question too. I have some sleep sacks to use for when she first comes home, but we do get cold here in the winter. Some of the sleep sacks are fleece and made for winter. I do have a friend that at four months she was still using just sleep sacks, no blankets. However, she lives in San Francisco. If I find any info I'll share. 

Have a good night. Anna


----------



## pablo797

So this is what I found . . . 

| More
Babies & Kids
Can you put a blanket in your baby&#8217;s crib?
Nov 15, 2007 1:52 PM

Crib_image At Consumer Reports, we&#8217;ve long been advocates of not putting a blanket or anything cushy, including stuffed animals, a sleep positioner, or crib bumpers or pillows, in a baby&#8217;s crib. Soft items in the crib are a suffocation hazard. It doesn&#8217;t sound cozy, but with cribs, &#8220;Bare is best.&#8221;

Still, I&#8217;ve gotten questions from some parents wondering about how long that advice applies. After your baby&#8217;s first birthday, for example, the risk of Sudden Infant Death Syndrome drops. Can you put a blanket in the crib then?

The answer is still no. Here's what Laura Reno, vice president of public affairs for First Candle/SIDS Alliance said, when asked whether it was safe to put a blanket in a crib after a child turns a year old. "We would never recommend putting a blanket in a crib. Save the blankets for when a child moves into a toddler bed. Use wearable blankets, sleep sacks, sleepers, or anything along those lines just to keep them warm without having to put loose blankets in there."

Of course, your child can still have a traditional, fluffy &#8220;baby&#8221; blanket before he moves to a toddler bed. (That&#8217;s a move you&#8217;ll want to make as soon as he can climb out of the crib.) Just keep it out of the crib. A baby blanket makes a nice play mat or exercise pad for &#8220;tummy time&#8221; under your watchful supervision, and there&#8217;s nothing like it when you two want to curl up in the glider with a good baby book (or two or three) before nap and bedtime.

When shopping for a wearable blanket with lots of leg room for stretching and kicking--which goes over a regular sleeper and diaper--look for a flame-resistant fabric, such as polyester. You can buy as many as four, and buy more as needed. Wearable blankets also come in swaddle form for infants, as an alternative to receiving blankets. They retail for about $15 to $20.

See our reports on cribs, crib alternatives, and baby furniture for more information.


And . . . 

CPSC Banner
Consumer Product Safety Commission
Crib Safety Tips
Use Your Crib Safely
Document# 5030

For infants under 12 months of age, follow these practices to reduce the risk of SIDS (sudden infant death syndrome) and prevent suffocation:

Drawing of a Crib
Place baby on his/her back in a crib with a firm, tight-fitting mattress.

Do not put pillows, quilts, comforters, sheepskins, pillow-like bumper pads or pillow-like stuffed toys in the crib.

Consider using a sleeper instead of a blanket.

If you do use a blanket, place baby with feet to foot of the crib. Tuck a thin blanket around the crib mattress, covering baby only as high as his/her chest.

Use only a fitted bottom sheet specifically made for crib use.


I think some of this is a little extreme, but the above articles came from consumer reports. If this helps. Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Anna. Hm, I was looking at the sleep sacks and they look kinda dangerous to wear all night too. The ones where they're hands are tied or inside kinda makes me nervous to put her in.

I'm interested to hear what our mommies do. Oh PALEASE don't let me be a freak who always checks on her every second to make sure she's breathing. :haha: Any tips you mommies can give on this subject would be appreciated. I had NO CLUE about this until I started seeing the bedding without a blanket and feeling as though we were getting jipped. :rofl: What else must I be concerned about if I didn't even have a clue about this issue?! :shrug:


----------



## lavalux

What about the crib bumpers that come with the bedding sets? Are those okay?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> What about the crib bumpers that come with the bedding sets? Are those okay?

Some women use them, but many either don't use them at all or go to Babies R Us for the ugly breathable ones.

I think someone in here said she takes the nice bumper out during the night and puts it in during the day for decoration but it isn't in the bed when baby sleeps.


----------



## rottpaw

Reeeeaaaalllll quick and I promise to elaborate more on this when I can keep my eyes open lol but we used swaddles when Ethan was very little (up to about 8 weeks) and then have used sleepers (like what we used to call footie pajamas) since. NO blankets in crib but we do use the breathable bumper. Not the bumper at comes with the bedding set just yet. We liked the Aden and Anais swaddles from target as they were bigger and easier to get an effective swaddle. More info tomorrow!  hugs all!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I have Tilly in GROBAG....a sleeping bag she wears and that comes in different togs depending on season. She is just about to go into the cot, and will just have a fitted bottom sheet and the grobag. I have ordered some cot bumpers, but she isn't rolling around yet, so those will be safe for now. Once she is on the move I am not sure if I should take them out? Any mums have advice? 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## pablo797

morning all,

ma, I think the sleep sacks where the arms are in are for when their really little and like having their arms in. Most sleep sacks i've seen have an optionn either arms in or out. 

Lucy,i will have to check on the grobag,thanks!

Rottpaw, looking foreward to your comments. 

AFM, got lab results back and protein is still elevated, but all else looks good. Will just keep an eye on blood pressure and swelling for any signs of PC. Also found out local yoga studio offering pre natal yoga classes on monday nights starting next week! So excited. 

quick question to austin. . . Got my belly support band, but it feels like it's putting a lot of pressure on my bladdeer, any thoughts? Did you have the same problem? Ok i'm out going to order "Happiest Baby on the Block" off amazon. I have to get prepared!!! 

have a good day! Anna


----------



## pablo797

ooooohhhhh like the GROBAG,adding it to my registry on amazon. Babies Are Us dosen't carry them. 

cj, hope you are well. 

anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

On the bumper/sleep front.... 

I made our bumpers... really plush, stuffed ones, out of "minky" fabric on the inside of bed, tied with ridiculously girly satin bows... :)
I will not have them in the beds when the girls are little, but like the way they look. So I made them with full knowledge they will very likely be decoration only. :) But that kind of thing is important to me... I will try to get pics done this afternoon... 

As our girls will be very small (likely), I have been told time and time again that tight swaddling is THE way to go... babies sleep better, as they are used to feeling secure. NICU nurses and our night nanny recommended "Miracle" blankets... they are at BRUS and run about $30 each. They do not have velcro, like "Swaddle Me". Nanny says those are not as comfortable and easy to use as the others...

I will check out Grobags, Lucy, thanks... only sleep sacks I have seen are Halos. Haven't hear much about them, though... 

We have gotten all kinds of lovely, soft baby blankets, but I am not planning on using in the crib... Another tip from Nanny: its very common for small babies to sleep in the swing or bouncers at first anyway due to reflux issues... 

In other words, sounds like you really cannot plan on anything until you get your babies here and home to know what they need/prefer! Quite maddening for "planners" like me!!! :)


----------



## AustinGurrl

pablo797 said:


> morning all,
> 
> ma, I think the sleep sacks where the arms are in are for when their really little and like having their arms in. Most sleep sacks i've seen have an optionn either arms in or out.
> 
> Lucy,i will have to check on the grobag,thanks!
> 
> Rottpaw, looking foreward to your comments.
> 
> AFM, got lab results back and protein is still elevated, but all else looks good. Will just keep an eye on blood pressure and swelling for any signs of PC. Also found out local yoga studio offering pre natal yoga classes on monday nights starting next week! So excited.
> 
> quick question to austin. . . Got my belly support band, but it feels like it's putting a lot of pressure on my bladdeer, any thoughts? Did you have the same problem? Ok i'm out going to order "Happiest Baby on the Block" off amazon. I have to get prepared!!!
> 
> have a good day! Anna

Morning, Anna! Yay for your yoga classes! Have you had bad swelling? Mine is pretty awful, but BP has been low... Hope you're protein levels go down soon!! :kiss:

On the band - I found that when I had the bottom part lower, it was more comfortable... looked ridiculous, but ... I would wear the back part kindof high (small of back) and then angled way down in the front... that is where I got the most support... maybe try out a bunch of different positions to see what feels best.. For a while, I know it felt different every time I put it on...

Thanks for the info on Grobags, will def check out on Amazon!


----------



## AustinGurrl

lavalux said:


> Austingurrl,
> Wonderful news about those babies. I'm impressed that you have gained the appropriate amount of weight and kept them safe & growing in size. 28 weeks is awesome! My god, every week in the first trimester seems to drag so I can't even imagine getting to 28 weeks right now. It seems so far away. I'm sure they will be happy to hang out for the rest of Summer exactly where they are. Is the steroid injection for the babies' lungs or just to keep you from going into labor? Are you on any type of modified best rest? Hope you had a nice family visit. Congrats on getting the nursery done. When you get a chance, I'd love to see pics.
> 
> Congrats on hiring your night nurse. I'm looking into that as well during my maternity leave. How many nights a week are you doing? We are thinking either 5 nights for the first month and then tapering off to 3 nights/wk for the next two months or just doing 3 nights a week the entire time. It is $20/hour but I think it will be worth it especially if I'm recovering from a c-section or the babies come early. A friend with 10 month old twins gave me the name of the night nurse that she used whom she highly recommends. I talked with her today for about 30 minutes. She will have an opening at the beginning of the year and could do Jan/Feb. My EDD is 2/10/12, but I've heard the twins might come a few weeks early. I have an interview set up for my husband & I to meet with her at the end of July. After I go back to work in the Spring, her 26 year old daughter who is a RN, may be available to work during the day for us as a nanny, but it is also $20/hour and that seems a bit expensive to me. I've seen some listed on the Intown Atlanta Multiples board for $15/hour which would be comparable to the cost of daycare in our area. So many decisions. I know I should be focused on getting past the 1st trimester and the genetic screening/amnio, but I've also been cautioned to get things lined up for help after the baby comes and since we do not have any family help, it will be important for us. Also, I've already gotten on waiting lists at 4 daycares and when I called thinking that it was too early, they all said that the list is long and I called exactly on time (one place was really snotty and said I was late ... needless to say, I didn't get on the list there).

Hi Lava - Thank you... Hang in there, hon... I know, that first trimester was soooo LONG.... You will get there... I couldn't and wouldn't really let myself think past the next week. We tried to focus on the "next thing"... what ever that was... scan, appt, genetic screen, amnio.... You get the picture. Little goals seemed much more do-able!

Thank you for the comment on the weight gain... Ugh. It wasn't easy, but I was absolutely ravenous in the beginning, but didn't have MS to contend with... I gained A LOT of weight very early... then it kind of tapered off. Now I am putting on an avg of 5 lbs a week! LOL! My docs advice was just to eat what you want, when you want... and if it was too much or too little, they'd let me know. If you can stomach the protein shakes, stuff 'em in. Not sure if I told you, but I bought the choc ones at Costco and they really are not bad at all and each shake has 30g of protein! 

Steroid injections are predominantly for lung development... Acc to peri, if timed right, they can advance development 2 wks in 48 hrs time, but if you give too early the effect is minimalized... I believe they are very common with multiples. 

I feel that I have been very fortunate re: bedrest, as I have not been ordered. I began working from home at week 20. I had a doc who suggested it and I am very glad I took the advice. I believe it has made all the difference on why I am not on full bedrest now. My job is not really all that conducive to working from home, but I have a very sympathetic boss who is a mom & willing to bend the rules a bit. Litigation and working from home, as you probably know, doesn't really mesh. You will know when you just can't do it anymore... For me, it was more the 2 hours getting dressed, commuting, etc... not the actual "work". Everyone is different, though... I work for the state, and there is no "maternity leave", just FMLA. 

Sounds like you are right on track on the nanny front... we are doing 5 nts/week (Sun-Thurs) for 2 months and then will see how it goes... To be honest, I don't know that I will be going back to work... never thought I would say that, but it just doesn't make a lot of sense... Cost around Austin is about the same as you mention for Atlanta (~$20/hour) for in home care, which is a lot less than day care for multiples... Isn't it frightening about the "waiting lists", etc?? Talked to a couple last weekend who just put their child on a waiting list for private elem school (and made a pretty sizeable donation) and the baby is 2!!!! CRAAAAZY!


----------



## skye2010

Angela Ethan looks os cute and funny :) hahahhaha He looks like a real happy go lucky boy. Hahahahahaha!!! 

Ma, goood luck with all the car and nursery shopping :))) Can't wait to see the nursery photos. The jazz fest sounded like fun but perhaps Doug was right. I went to a music festival in Hyde Park 2 weeks ago, which I usually enjoy. But this time as soon as I entered I started feeling very strong bass vibrations in my tummy and got sick so I had to leave after 20 mins. BB definitely wasn't happy about it. I don't have a clue hwta you girls were talking about untill I googled :)) So why does a bumper need to be breathable, It's just on the side of the bed to stop the baby getting trapped in the slits no? In our time the SID guidelines was different and my mum laid us on our tummy. And most women used swaddles at the time. Although my mum says she didn't for us.

Viv, you are almost there, 3 weeks more and no more ms :)) Good luck with the car.

Lava 28 weeks seems very far away to me too :))) I'm surprised you are already on waiting list with day care. Here the nursery and elem school lists are crazy too. I had a friend who filed all the forms before birth and she had her husband deliver it while she was still in the hospital not to miss her chances (U can only register once the bb is born) Anyway now they decided to move to another area. Hahahahahaha. 
I'm lucky I'm not your mum's daughter cause I keep eating all day cause I get hungry:))) Although I dunno how I will end up.

Pablo looked at those sleeping slacks on the net. Do you know why don't they have any sleeves mostly? My house is really cold as well I wonder if a sleeping slack will be ok since I will have the bb in the winter.
By the way polyester does catch flame. Unnless it is a fabric that is developed flame proved. Better read the label I guess. Does the protein suggest high blood pressure? Perhaps yoga and breathing exercises might help no? 

I wish I was camping now :) In fact I've never done it before :)) I used to be fussy about where we slept untill we did this amazing but very rough trip in Chile. Now I really fancy a nature trip somewhere in the mountains amongst the thick of the forest. :))) Don't think it will happen any soon though.

Lucy, Tilly looks so cute, and she's grown :))))

Charmaine the baby development is great. Well done about being right on target, hope they keep snug inside untill they are fully developed. I can't wait to see your nursery :) Picts pls. Would be nice to see a cute girly bursery photo. 

AFM I had my 12 week scans yesterday. All looked good. The Down's test came back as 1 in 3350 so I am not going for anything invasive. DH was there quite impressed with the baby sucking it's thumb. :) It was first sleeping than started kicking and moving. They gave me some photos but I guess it doesn't look like anything else but any other 12 week scan yet. Chubby cheeks and head, small nose, little fingers :)) I will try to post a bump photo though since Nevernever asked for it. xxxx


----------



## AustinGurrl

skye2010 said:


> Angela Ethan looks os cute and funny :) hahahhaha He looks like a real happy go lucky boy. Hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Ma, goood luck with all the car and nursery shopping :))) Can't wait to see the nursery photos. The jazz fest sounded like fun but perhaps Doug was right. I went to a music festival in Hyde Park 2 weeks ago, which I usually enjoy. But this time as soon as I entered I started feeling very strong bass vibrations in my tummy and got sick so I had to leave after 20 mins. BB definitely wasn't happy about it. I don't have a clue hwta you girls were talking about untill I googled :)) So why does a bumper need to be breathable, It's just on the side of the bed to stop the baby getting trapped in the slits no? In our time the SID guidelines was different and my mum laid us on our tummy. And most women used swaddles at the time. Although my mum says she didn't for us.
> 
> Viv, you are almost there, 3 weeks more and no more ms :)) Good luck with the car.
> 
> Lava 28 weeks seems very far away to me too :))) I'm surprised you are already on waiting list with day care. Here the nursery and elem school lists are crazy too. I had a friend who filed all the forms before birth and she had her husband deliver it while she was still in the hospital not to miss her chances (U can only register once the bb is born) Anyway now they decided to move to another area. Hahahahahaha.
> I'm lucky I'm not your mum's daughter cause I keep eating all day cause I get hungry:))) Although I dunno how I will end up.
> 
> Pablo looked at those sleeping slacks on the net. Do you know why don't they have any sleeves mostly? My house is really cold as well I wonder if a sleeping slack will be ok since I will have the bb in the winter.
> By the way polyester does catch flame. Unnless it is a fabric that is developed flame proved. Better read the label I guess. Does the protein suggest high blood pressure? Perhaps yoga and breathing exercises might help no?
> 
> I wish I was camping now :) In fact I've never done it before :)) I used to be fussy about where we slept untill we did this amazing but very rough trip in Chile. Now I really fancy a nature trip somewhere in the mountains amongst the thick of the forest. :))) Don't think it will happen any soon though.
> 
> Lucy, Tilly looks so cute, and she's grown :))))
> 
> Charmaine the baby development is great. Well done about being right on target, hope they keep snug inside untill they are fully developed. I can't wait to see your nursery :) Picts pls. Would be nice to see a cute girly bursery photo.
> 
> AFM I had my 12 week scans yesterday. All looked good. The Down's test came back as 1 in 3350 so I am not going for anything invasive. DH was there quite impressed with the baby sucking it's thumb. :) It was first sleeping than started kicking and moving. They gave me some photos but I guess it doesn't look like anything else but any other 12 week scan yet. Chubby cheeks and head, small nose, little fingers :)) I will try to post a bump photo though since Nevernever asked for it. xxxx

YAY!!! Congrats on your 12 week scan, Skye!!! That is such great news!!! Wonderful numbers on the down's!!!! Thanks for the comments.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## skye2010

/Users/stewart_julian/Desktop/Photo on 2011-07-12 at 18.25 #4.jpg/Users/stewart_julian/Desktop/Photo on 2011-07-12 at 18.25 #5.jpg
/Users/stewart_julian/Desktop/Photo on 2011-07-12 at 18.26 #3.jpg


----------



## skye2010

Can't do this :( What is URL. MA I read what u wrote for Pablo but I can't access photobucket from here. Dunno how to post these images? Any UK ladies know how to post jpeg images


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Can't do this :( What is URL. MA I read what u wrote for Pablo but I can't access photobucket from here. Dunno how to post these images? Any UK ladies know how to post jpeg images

Do you have a photo website in the UK? Can you use flickr uploader there? You need something that you can upload your pics to the site and it will give you a URL/link. You'll go to the icon that has the mountain at the top of our reply box and then add the link to the box when it asks.


----------



## skye2010

Yaaay managed :)) Here's how chubby I am xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Here's a link to flickr


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG!!

Oh my goodness! Your SO CUTE! :hugs: You actually remind me of my cousin a little bit. you already have that little bump already. Isn't it just LOVELY?!



As for the swaddling...okay, I probably sound neurotic but can't the newborns who are swaddled find a way to roll over and suffocate. Without their arms out they won't have a way to move if they accidentally roll over. :shrug: Forgive me because this is all new to me. Doug says I've gone all "worse case scenario" the past two years. I think it's because of what happened with Jackson and for some reason my mindset has gone to preparing for what "could" happen so I can try to keep it FROM happening. :wacko:


----------



## skye2010

MA Thank youu bb, managed to find the thread from the moderators and I followed their instructions. It's actually really easy. I went to advanced option of posting and clicked paper clip icon on the top. Tadaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## skye2010

Yeeah I know I love it. Makes me feel more prego hahahahhahaha!!! Which is a change after all these years eh? 
The swaddles that Angela mentioned looks quite firm. Google it. But i dunno if they would get frustrated not being able to move arms untill falling a sleep. Or perhaps it actually helps them to go into sleeping mode???


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Yeeah I know I love it. Makes me feel more prego hahahahhahaha!!! Which is a change after all these years eh?
> The swaddles that Angela mentioned looks quite firm. Google it. But i dunno if they would get frustrated not being able to move arms untill falling a sleep. Or perhaps it actually helps them to go into sleeping mode???

I've heard swaddling actually calms them and they sleep a whole lot better. It's leaving them for the night not knowing what would happen if she were to roll over and I could catch her that's my fear. Oh goodness ((sigh)) I'm become a neurotic mommy who worries about every little thing. :wacko:


----------



## Neversaynever

Sneaking in to say Skye...congrats on the 12 weeks scan and fab that all is looking good :thumbup:

Your bump is beautiful :cloud9:

Good to see everyone doing well :flower:

Back to lurking for the time being :flower:

XxX


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls on ipad so cannot type as well please forgive typos and grammar lol.

On sleeping - like many, I was VERY worried about how best to clothe and use bedding for the earliest days. Bek, in the earliest months they are unable to roll over (you will feel more sure of this for yourself once you observe Amelia in action). Despite constant warnings on everything you see they simply cannot roll at the newborn stage. When they CAN roll over varies from childnto child - for example at four months, Ethan still cannot although he can move around a lot on his back (like scooting from one end of the crib to the other in the night). So I definitely recommend swaddling asnit helps them sleep securely and helps prevent scratching, etc. And in the early days it is very safe. As strangew as it sounds to us in the west, swaddling has been around for millennia and babies love it. One of my friends calls it the burrito lol. To get an effective swaddle (one they cannot wiggle out of) you will actually wrap them pretty tightly which can itself be scary to do at first. You will quickly learn how to do it well while still knowing baby can breathe well etc. And you will feel more confident. They swaddle them in the hospital and can teach you how. Ironically you need a bigger, not smaller blanket to swaddle effectively and we liked the Aden and Anais swaddles or others that size. The commercially prepared swaddles (like the "swaddle me" ones with Velcro) work well for some but Ethan hated them and you have to fight your way through "stuffing" the baby into them (forgive that term but that is what it feels like trying to wrestle a weeks-old baby into those, plus we found the loud Velcro sounds just woke him right up right as we were trying to soothe him to sleep in them!)

The pros of swaddling are many - when properly swaddled the baby will sleep better and tend to stay more where you put them within the crib. The downside (at least in my experience) is that if your child is fairly active like mine, they will wiggle themselves out of almost any swaddle that does NOT have the Velcro, so it can be a catch 22 in ways. One they are loose from the swaddle, then you are dealing with a loose blanket in the crib which of course is what we are trying to avoid in the first place. 

So, all that said, what worked for us was the blanket type swaddles until he was consistently wriggling out of them and sleeping most of the night unswsddled anyway... At that point (about two month I think) we switched to the foot pajamas (bear in mind it is currently summer where we live, so additional covers are definitely not necessary.). For anyone living in a colder climate in the early months I would say just do both the pjs and the swaddle...the swaddle, because it involves layers of fabric, actually adds quite a lot of warmth. See post part two below...


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry posted in two pieces as was afraid I might lose the first one. 

So now Ethan simply sleeps in his crib, in sleepers/footie pjs and we use only a fitted flat sheet and the breathable bumper. I will continue this strategy (just switching to fleecy sleepers in winter with maybe an undershirt underneath if I think he needs extra layers) until I am absolutely positive there is no danger from blankets...not sure when that will be. Once he can roll over well I may use the bumper that came with the bedding, and once it becomes a toddler bed he can use the comforter that came with the bedding (at least I think one came with ours lol!)

I registered for and received a ton of halo sleep sacks, and may use those once he is bigger. But for now, even the smallest size leaves a lot of fabric at the bottom that, at least to me, looks just as dangerous as a loose blanket. The way Ethan wiggles to the bottom of his crib each night, I can easily see him getting all that extra fabric around his face which just makes me too nervous. He used to do that witth his swddles and it would scare me to death when i saw him in the mornings with the fabric alll in his face. Yeesh! Once he is bigger I can see using the sleep sacks, but not yet.

The funny thing is that about the time you start to feel comfortable with how they are sleeping, they will learn to roll over and will turn over on their own in the middle of the night, and then this mommy will begin worrying all over again :dohh:

For all these reasons, the one product that I think is indispensable is the video monitor system. When you are desperately trying to get some sleep but want to know babying okay, you can click a button and see the baby onscreen (audio would already be on). We LOVE ours and i think it is the one thing sleep wise that is invaluable. When you are ready to let them sleep in their own crib and don't want to have to jump out of bed every five minutes you can just grab the monitor and see instantly what's going on. :thumb up:

Hope all that helps! And rebekah, you are NOT being overly paranoid. We all worry about these things and you are right to carefullynconsider!

Later girls!


----------



## rottpaw

Skye you look GREAT and so glad all was well with your scan!!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Awesome advice on the blankets/swadling which I will file away for future reference.

Skye,
Your bump pic is adorable. Congrats on your 12 week scan & the good Downs results. That gives me hope that maybe we will have good luck & not have to do an amnio.

Austin,
Thanks for the info about the night nurse. I'm so torn right now b/c I really just want to take one day at a time, celebrate each week as a milestone, and look forward to our next OB appt on Tuesday. If all is well with the babies, we will have our first maternal/fetal specialist appt & genetic screening in 2 weeks. On the other hand, I feel like I have to think ahead about daycare waiting lists and night nurse interviews. BTW, I am a lawyer for the state as well. I work at the state AG's office doing employment litigation. What do you do? That is great your boss is so understanding. I'm hoping mine will be. Right now, since she doesn't know, she keeps assigning me new cases, which is fine, but may get messy if I go on bedrest early. We also only have FMLA. Anyway, good luck keeping those babies in there for another month. Tell them it's too hot to come out right now anyway! ;)


----------



## skye2010

Nevernever thank u hon :))

Ma you'll be a great mum. I think having a difficult sort of pregnancy make u wonder if u r paranoid cause now you are in full alert, symptom spotting. But once Amelia arrives I bet you will relax and go back to your own routine :)))

Angela thank you so much for the info. It actually made a lot of sense to me cause I was wondering how to keep the baby warm in this cold flat. Also the monitor is a great idea. Than it wouldn't be too different than sleeping in the same room as long as the other room isn't far. Which isn't in our flat. There's some cute imgaes of swaddles on the net I bet it wouldn't be too hard to find on in the UK :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Skye, Thanks...one can only hope! :haha:

Angela...Thank you so much! We have the swaddle blankets you suggested already on our registry so that's good. Maybe I'll add a couple haylo for later use. HOPEFULLY in a couple more weeks we'll be able to put some winter footie pj's on the list and I'd LOVE a winter coat for her. Nobody had them out yet here. What kind of monitor did you get again? I believe it was the Summer brand wasn't it? We put one on our registry as well.

It's good to know babies won't roll the first few months then. Also, how long did you have your baby in your room before you transferred him to the crib in his own room? We have fans on throughout the year. The white noise helps me get to sleep. I think it was you who may have mentioned air is supposed to be good for baby to keep from sids as well?? Just wanted to make sure of that.

Thanks again for the help!



Anyone heard from CJ?? Just wondering how she's doing since so much has gone on with her. She's been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## codegirl

CJ is good, just busy busy. I'll let her know that you are thinking of her :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> CJ is good, just busy busy. I'll let her know that you are thinking of her :thumbup: :hugs:

Thanks....how are you and the little ones doing?!


----------



## codegirl

We are doing ok. I'm having some trouble adjusting to all the changes in my life so I find that I'm lurking more and posting less these days. 

The boys are fantastic, although draining and DH is been nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> We are doing ok. I'm having some trouble adjusting to all the changes in my life so I find that I'm lurking more and posting less these days.
> 
> The boys are fantastic, although draining and DH is been nothing short of amazing.

It's okay to lurk. You know your welcome anytime. :hugs::kiss::winkwink::flower:

Sorry your having problems adjusting. Hopefully that will start to work itself out soon. I have a hard time with change too. Anxiety starts to take over when I feel helpless or unable to control my environment. It's a part of life as I'm learning, but it doesn't make it any easier.

Sounds like you have a good support with your husband and the two most amazing boys. That's a step in the right direction!:thumbup:


----------



## Vivienne

Hi ladies,

Austin you are sooo organised, I love it!

MA glad things are on the up and up for you.

Lava, time will pass faster than you think and I'm glad you feel better.

Anna, I cannot believe how active you still are!!!! Amazing woman!!! OH baby shower is this weekend. It's going to be interesting with my mum and step mum there who don't get on!

I really feel for all you ladies who have 'difficult' mums. My mother is my best friend and is going to be with me through the delivery as well as Chris. She has also offered to take time off work and come and clean and cook for us so we can just concentrate on baby for the first couple of weeks, as well as running interference with visitors! :hugs:

AFM, I am 35 weeks but I think I will go another 5 weeks. I have another scan today just to check posi and size as I am a bit bigger than they would like. 
I have had some pain down there though and a lot of pressure and bladder emptying! So fingers crossed he's headed the right way down!!

I promise there will be nursery piccies but still need curtains so it is 95% finished!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone!

I'm still training my replacement, so don't really have time to get on here much. And by the time I'm home, I'm exhausted and don't even turn on the computer... 

So much going on, but it looks like everyone's doing well - very good to see! Not much going on with me - we took our last bike trip over the weekend and had a good time :) and we're going for a 3D/4D scan after work this afternoon - so excited!

I'll try to see if I can post something from it in the next few days.

Have a great day, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

I'm so bad with keeping up here! 

Skye - i love the bump pics! You are so lovely! I haven't gained any weight yet - struggling to put back on the 2 lbs I have lost due to the MS but I can't wait for my bump! 

Lava - we are getting stronger and further each day but man, this IS dragging! being on the 2nd trimester (in another month ugh!).

AFM - I lost my job yesterday. :nope: I was a contractor doing software support engineering and had a great job where I could work from home and now I have to figure out what to do. I would love to be a stay at home mom but not sure if that is an option for us. Some soul-searching needs to be done.......

hugs to you all...

beth


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats on great scan Skye and your pics are so cute, what a sweet little bump....just you wait lol :kiss:

MA, you will be anxious, it's totally normal, I was too, don't think I slept for weeks I was hovering over Tilly all the time, but as time goes on you begin to chill out a little more each day, as you realise your baby is getting plumper and developing well as I am sure you will see when little Amelia makes her appearance. :hugs:

Beth hi :hi: sorry you lost your job. Time goes slowest in 1st tri then really speeds up! :flower:

Hi to Sunshine, codegirl, Viv, Pablo, lava and everyone else! :hi:

I have started to meet other mums, had coffee twice this week with nice mums, it's nice to get out and about and have some adult conversation...:thumbup: Weighed Tilly myself so don't know how accurate, but she is about 12 and a half pounds now.....big girl! :cloud9:


----------



## pablo797

morning all! 

ma, you are not neurotic, just concerned. We all are. 

Austin, thanks for the band advice! Love the description of the bumpers, they sound beautiful!! 

Skye, love the bump pictures!! You look so cute!!

Lava, I know it's hard to take one day at a time and look ahead at the things that need to be done. It's a balancing act. Just remember it will all work out. One way or another.

Rottpaw, thanks for all the swaddle advice. It's pretty much what I've heard. Except for the Halo, I will have to check that out. I do think many babies escape the swaddle in the night. My girlfriend who has a 4 month old calls her houdini as she gets out of so many swaddles.

Codegirl, good luck with the adjustments! So glad DH is such a big help. I can only hope mine steps up to the plate. 

Sunshine, good to hear from you. Good luck on the scan today,what fun! 

NMG, so sorry about the job! That sucks. What bad timming. Best of luck with the soul searching. 

Lucy, glad you are meeting other mums. I think that's really important. 

AFM, well for the first time I think I over did it. Went for a hike with girlfriends this am and now feel pretty crappy. Mostly it's pain in my pelvic floor and hips. I love the walks, but think I need to cut down the pace and maybe the distance. Didn't help my fur kid took himself for a detour so I had to back track to find him. Other than that nothing new to report. Can't believe we're in the final stretch. We haven't even sarted our birthing classes, they start next week. Hope everyone has a good hump day! Anna


----------



## pablo797

quick BTW, if anyone is concerned on the "how to" front of the swaddle, there are some great demos on You Tube.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all. I was waaaay tired yesterday so i did not log on. A few things re: swaddle, blankets, etc.

In the nicu they would swaddle the babies with their arms up not down/mummified. They claimed it was better for baby. Katelyn would ALWAYS break free of.her swaddle.so her arms were.free. so she now gets.swaddled.with her arms out and has so since i brought her home. She is able to.move.around in the swaddle sheuses.her stomach muscles and lifts her legs to kinda spin or go on somewhat on her side.

My MIL bought this sleep positioner thing that elevates head and chest.slightly but holds the body in place. She loves sleeping on that. I will put blankets on her only up to her chest whem she sleeps on the positioner. I asked the drs in the nicu.and.her ped and they said as long as it.only comes.up to her chest.

Currently she is still in a bassimet right mext to my bed. The.main reason i use the blanket is because it gets hot.in our bedroom so we have the.ceiling fan on and as the night goes on i dont want her to.be too cold. Also i can remove the.blanket if she gets too hot. I read the over heating can cause SIDs too.

Once i move her to her own room i will he using the sleep blankets. Because she was a preemie they were just too big for her. As for the swaddle velcro blankets. We use those as well (dh doesnt like it as it is confusimg to get her in) but i stilll keep.her arms out (she likes to have her hands by her face or.stretched out on the.sides of her head)

I will also be getting the matress wedge (goes under.the.mattress.on the springs) to keep.her.slighy elevated due to her.reflux


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all. I was waaaay tired yesterday so i did not log on. A few things re: swaddle, blankets, etc.

In the nicu they would swaddle the babies with their arms up not down/mummified. They claimed it was better for baby. Katelyn would ALWAYS break free of.her swaddle.so her arms were.free. so she now gets.swaddled.with her arms out and has so since i brought her home. She is able to.move.around in the swaddle sheuses.her stomach muscles and lifts her legs to kinda spin or go on somewhat on her side.

My MIL bought this sleep positioner thing that elevates head and chest.slightly but holds the body in place. She loves sleeping on that. I will put blankets on her only up to her chest whem she sleeps on the positioner. I asked the drs in the nicu.and.her ped and they said as long as it.only comes.up to her chest.

Currently she is still in a bassimet right mext to my bed. The.main reason i use the blanket is because it gets hot.in our bedroom so we have the.ceiling fan on and as the night goes on i dont want her to.be too cold. Also i can remove the.blanket if she gets too hot. I read the over heating can cause SIDs too.

Once i move her to her own room i will he using the sleep blankets. Because she was a preemie they were just too big for her. As for the swaddle velcro blankets. We use those as well (dh doesnt like it as it is confusimg to get her in) but i stilll keep.her arms out (she likes to have her hands by her face or.stretched out on the.sides of her head)

I will also be getting the matress wedge (goes under.the.mattress.on the springs) to keep.her.slighy elevated due to her.reflux


----------



## MissMuffet08

Sorry for the double post and the typos. Typing from my phone.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! Thanks for the encouragement!

NMG, being a SAHM or homemaker is wonderful. It DOES take some reworking with the financial aspect but we started 5 years ago when my husband was going to school full time, interning full time and working full time. It was horrifying schedule wise for him and he'd lost weight. He decided he wanted me to come home. It was SCARY because I quit my nice paying job that I worked double time and we had to work out his 9.00 an hour job which took us down quite a bit in take-home. I look back on that and see where God performed miracles! In all actuality there was NOTHING keeping us from living in a cardboard box at the time but we always seemed to have enough. I learned to cut coupons, I mailed manufacturer's of products we bought most and asked for money saving coupons. We reworked our budget, etc. That season in our lives helped us for the season we're in when we have more. 

If you cut the luxuries your used to and create a budget you CAN make it on one income. We decided that me being home was more valuable than having me work so I stayed home as homemaker and cooked, cleaned, was there everytime he got in the door, was able to learn how to stretch things by making things from scratch and had more time to give back to our church and community. While being a homemaker or SAHM isn't for everyone it CAN be worked out. It just depends on the lifestyle and what you can afford to cut back on. I WILL tell you that it's SO worthwhile. My husband during his stressful time in school came home with a smile on his face when he got in the door. I think it brought us together because both our schedules used to be CRAZY. I'd imagine it will be just as much of a blessing being a SAHM when Amelia comes.

So while I'm sorry you lost your job, I pray you find peace with whatever decision you make. I'm sure you'd make a LOVELY SAHM if that's what you decide. :winkwink:

Anna, goodness! Take it easy little momma. :hugs: I pray you feel better soon.

As for me, I'm taking a HUGE chance and decided I'd attend my cousins wedding. She's getting married in our hometown about 40 minutes away. THEN the reception is in a castle another hour away. All that travel and sitting up straight on hard pews could put some extra pressure on the cervix and I'd be around 32 wks. 2 wks before my own shower. :wacko: Thing is, I'm very proud of my cousin. Her ex from Italy came here and she found him in bed with another woman. Just heartbreaking as they were together LONG before Doug and I got married 10 years ago. She found herself wondering if he did it for a green card or if he really loved her. :shrug: She's since found a new love and he's just the right guy for her. I'm proud of the crap she pushed through and would like to be there to celebrate with her. It helps that their having Filet Mignon and Lobster Tail. :winkwink:

I'll check with my Perinatologist on Friday and see what they say. "hopefully" I won't be pushing myself into preterm. At least if it happens Amelia will be safe, but I'd rather her NOT be in NICU for the long haul.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Mommy's Angel said:


> We decided that me being home was more valuable than having me work so I stayed home as homemaker and cooked, cleaned, was there everytime he got in the door, was able to learn how to stretch things by making things from scratch and had more time to give back to our church and community.

MA - that line made me cry. I do want to be there everytime he walks in the door and make him happy! I know in my heart I would love to be a SAHM, but honestly I am afraid because DH was married before for a long time to a woman who never worked and never has a desire to work (don't get me started on the sky-high alimony!) and I'm afraid he will see me like another her. I KNOW that is crazy, my best friend tells me I'm crazy, DH tells me I'm crazy as he would never ever compare the two of us, but it's one of those crazy twists my mind takes that I can't help. I am quite prepared to live on a tighter budget, I can quite happily give up things if I can stay at home with the baby (hopefully babies in years to come). I looked over the finances today and I think with some juggling, it can be done. I just have to have the difficult talk with Charlie and get out some fears about perception and my proposed budget.

thank you for your view point, I really appreciate a glimpse into your wonderful loving life. :hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Good info on all the swaddle, blanket, etc!!! Thanks, ladies!

Anna - Sorry you aren't feeling well!! I bet you are a hard gal to slow down! Hope you feel better and remember to take it easy! Can't believe you are 32 weeks! yay!

NMG/Beth - So sorry to hear about the job... timing sucks! It will work out... Sounds like you have a ton of great experience! I am on pins & needles this week too, our state agency was ordered by the governor to cut the budget by 40%... RIFs are this week. I am pretty low hanging fruit, working from home... If it happens to me, I will be filing for unemployment... I have paid my share and then some for that privilege.... just a thought... Good luck!

Sunshine - Hi girl! Can't wait to see those pictures!!!

Viv - Only a few more weeks!!! Looking forward to those nursery pictures!

Rebekah - You should def plan on the wedding! If you end up not feeling up to it, everyone will understand! Bet you will be there with bells on! Glad to hear you are feeling good!

Lava - How funny... I left private practice 2 years ago after a long career in civil litigation and started working for our state education agency... My committment to public service, if you will... When DH & I married, it allowed me to change the focus of my career. I actually enjoy it and don't miss the 80 hour weeks, etc... but do miss the $$ sometime. Oh well. And now, being new to the agency, I am at risk. Oh well (again). I think you are very smart to plan for the future & child care, etc.. Can't remember if you are like us and no family in the area... Again, I know I keep talking about it, but the Mothers Of Multiples group here has been the best resource for input on care... Not having to go through an agency for a nanny can save a bundle, as well as give you room to negotiate! You are doing great!!!

AFM - no news is good news!!! I have found a new obsession.... POPSICLES!!! Love them! I have probably had 6 in the last 2 days... fruit kinds, the red, white & blue kind... awesome! I probably had not had a popsicle in 10 years!!! Cold, sweet & not too many calories!!! :thumbup:

Hope you are all well... Just want to say thank you to you all for being part of this board... Not having anyone around all day is kinda hard & logging in here and "chatting" is a great break!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Charmaine


----------



## AustinGurrl

PS - WHEN will these babies get to be something other than a yucky old eggplant???


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NMG, I can TOTALLY understand your hesitance. Just don't limit yourself dear. You are NOT the ex. You have a different personality and your husband married you for a reason. One would hope the work ethic isn't the only reason. :winkwink: If you decide with your husband that being a SAHM is what you both want and will work for your lifestyle, I'd go for it. 

Look, just because your a SAHM doesn't mean you can't work from home. There are PLENTY of mommies who have created websites and have their own businesses that cater around THEY'RE family time! Some women do product reviews and not only get awesome products, but money for their time as well. Others are crafty and sell stuff on Etsy.com while there are other mommies I know who have been long time SAHM's who have created websites for new SAHM's with classes like homemaking skills, from scratch cooking, etc. 

Use your imagination and I bet you could come up with a business of your own based on your skills. :thumbup: Just because your a SAHM doesn't mean you won't be busy and honestly you'll find your work is never done. I'm sure he'll reap the benefits too with more quality time with you, a good meal on the table, clean house and clothes (NOT that this didn't happen while you were at work of course, but you'll at least be able to slow down a bit). 

There are SO many opportunities for you to thrive and grow as a homemaker so don't let the ex-factor keep you from making the decision. As I've said, not everyone wants to do this and it's OKAY...but for those that DO...I'm always here to encourage the first few steps because it IS scary moving to only one income. It CAN be done!

It sounds like your husband is pretty supportive and loves YOU for who YOU are. If you both decide it's what you want, try it for a year and see how it goes. Work is ALWAYS out there.

In the meantime, good luck with your soul searching and decision-making. I have no doubt whatever decision you make will be right for you and YOUR family! :hugs:

Charmaine, your too cute for words! :hug: I'm glad your here too. You keep me entertained with the triplet updates! :winkwink: 



Okay mommies who use RockinGreen Cloth Diaper Detergent. Which kind do you use for washing the diapers?! I have NO idea which to buy and what the difference is? :shrug:


----------



## AustinGurrl

skye2010 said:


> View attachment 234259
> 
> 
> View attachment 234261
> 
> 
> View attachment 234260
> 
> 
> Yaaay managed :)) Here's how chubby I am xxx

Skye - You are just the CUTEST thing ever!!! Way to Rock your Bump, Girl!!!:happydance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

AustinGurrl said:


> PS - WHEN will these babies get to be something other than a yucky old eggplant???

YeeHaw!!! We are now Squash!!! And 29 weeks!!

Trying to get into the office today... Hope everyone has a good Thursday!!!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!! 

austin, know just what you mean! This is the favorite part of my day, chatting with you ladies and getting caught up on all that's going on. Yes you are a squash!! Congrads on moving up the food chain. 

MA, I say go to the wedding too. You can always leave early if you don't feel well. Just stay off the dance floor. So sorry about your cousin and all she went through, what a pig of a man. So happy that there is a happy ending. 

Missmuffet, thanks for the swaddle info. Always good to get the full picture. How are you doing? How's the sleep thing? 

AFM, well I went home early yesterday and iced my hips and took a nap. I told my boss that I was cutting down to four days a week after next weeek and they were very supportive. And . . . Drum roll . . . I got the promotion! I feel bad saying that as some have recently lost jobs and/ or are concerned about losing jobs. But I am really excited. When I talked to the owner of the company he asked me how long I was going to take off, I said I hoped to take 12 weeks,but would work with them. He said NO, take the time to be with your baby, it will be hard enough to come back to work as it is. So great support system!! Only damper is DH, he didn't even say congratulations. When he asked the pay increase and I told him he was less than thrilled. I was like, hey at least I got a pay increase, I could not have gotten the promotion at all. Just rained on my parade a little. 

So that's all i've got. Hope everyone has a good day, it's almost Friday!!! Anna


----------



## lavalux

Way to go, Pablo!! That is such great news. You take the time to really savor it. I haven't had any pay raise u. Years b/c I work for the state & there have been budget cuts/furloughs in the past. Any increase is wonderful. Maybe if you tell your husband how much this means to you & how you really want to celebrate with him, he'll get his head in the right place! ;)

Austin,
You sound like you have an awesome job too. I was in private practice before & miss the $$$, but there is no way to put a value on life/work balance!


----------



## pablo797

thanks Lava, your right about talking to DH, I just wish he were one of those men who knew that a celebratory dinner or flowers would have been appropriate. When is going to learn to read my mind!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Pablo - wonderful news! congrats to you!! I know I've been sad as I just lost my job, but that doesn't mean I can't be happy for someone elses good fortune! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm at peace with my layoff (didn't take me long!:haha:), one of the higher-ups called me and told me he was sad they lost me and that they lost 35 people and it was strictly a business financial reason and one he did not make. I told him that I harbored no ill-feelings and if the business turns around and they need someone, to please contact me and I would be happy to come back. I think he genuinely appreciated it and asked me to keep him and the group updated on the baby bump! :baby: So I'm at peace, happy, and made some decisions with Charlie last night over his bday dinner: I will be a SAHM, but I will take some time for myself and learn fully the product I was going to support at the job on my own time and get certified, so I can be a consultant for a parttime basis later on in life if I so choose (maybe even at this same job, who knows!). 

SO onto the next chapter of my life.....looking forward to it! bring on week 8!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Anna! :happydance: You had that in the works for awhile now. How exciting that they finally offered you the job and will work around you and baby. Sounds like you have a pretty nice work environment. One that not everybody has. WTG! :flower: :hugs:

NMG, so glad you have closure and now a focus. NOW you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy. 

AFM: Met with the Doula today. I've been having anxiety and depression lately and yet again the anxiety crept up... I didn't feel like company but pushed through it and it was just a lovely time! Tomorrow is my sonogram and appointment with the perinatologist where I plan to ask quite a few questions pertaining to the injections for Amelia's lungs. Right now I'm not really seeing a need for them, but since there is no guarantee when she'll actually be here and how soon, it may be worth getting.

Didn't get any sleep last night and yet another night with acid reflux where I took the prescription they gave me. JUST start to sleep at 830am this morning when our pekingese jumps on the bed next to Doug and hurls. That did it....I went off my rocker and flipped a switch. :wacko: :rofl: Poor thing didn't mean it but with no sleep, acid reflux and anxiety...I was NOT myself. Doug jumped out of bed, we had to take the king comforters and linens to a laundry mat that has a large capacity loader and spent most of the morning there. Came home to find two idiots we know were talking trash about something. There's no talking to people who are like these idiots so I just kept to myself even though I wanted to throw glass. :haha:

Had a nap after lunch and the day got MUCH better. I guess I'm coughing this morning as pregnancy mood swings. WATCH OUT! :rofl: :wacko:

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls on vacay a couple days but will catch up properly when I return. Hugs all around!


----------



## sunshine71

checking in quickly... 

Morning girls! :flower:

Too funny, Austin - I thought the same thing about the squash last week! Get used to it - I think we're squash for close to a month. 

Anna - congrats on the promotion!!! :happydance::thumbup::happydance: Sorry the DH rained on the parade, but don't you pay him no "nevermind" - sometimes men just don't get it. :nope:

NMG - sorry about loosing the job, but it sounds like you're looking at it perfectly. Here's to the next exciting chapter! 

Have fun on vaca, Angela!


----------



## pablo797

morning girls,

It's been quiet for us,not much chatter. 

First, thanks so much for all the kind words of congads and support. Means a lot. 

second, has anyone been experiencing bad leg cramps? The last two mornings i've woken up to horrible leg cramps that have me howling in pain. DH for all his faults, jumps out of bed and starts rubbing them before I know it, so sweet. Just wondering if anyone else is suffering and may have a solution. I am going to google it too. Also y'all would be proud, I turned down a hike this am. After the other day, think my hiking days are reduced to mellow strolls for the next 6 weeks. 

Chris #1 / Svet, bump buddy, how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while and hope all is well. 

NMG, glad you have come to peace with job loss and have a new direction! Think that's awesome! 

Sunshine, you didn't tell us how the scan went??
ok, nothing new, have a good day!!
anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey girls!!! Sorry I have been MIA. Actually it took me ALL week to catch up on all your chatter. :haha: A few things that I remember... Skye- could you be any cuter??? lol Loving the bump! NMG- sorry about the job, but it sounds like you have come up with a good solution. 
I agree we can all live on less than we do, but for me to be a SAHM we'd have to sell our house. We don`t live beyond our means, but my DH's salary alone would not cover our mortgage and bills. So cutting out luxuries isn't always enough. I dream of being a SAHM. Not going to happen. *Sigh

Anna- I have leg cramps. Mostly hip pain that comes in the night and makes me toss and turn, then comes the leg cramps. I just do some stretches in bed and try to fall back asleep. 

Just at work now, but I'll try to update better later tonight or this weekend. 

love you all! xoxo


----------



## lavalux

Ok, this is a bit embarrassing, but since my OB appt is not until Tues, I thought maybe you ladies would be able to tell me if this is normal. My DH noticed that I have a red rash on my backside. It almost looks like a bruise, with little red spots. It isn't itchy & the bumps aren't raised. Should I worry?


----------



## pablo797

Quick check in . . . 

Lava, haven't heard of that, maybe some else has, but no question is too embarrassing. 

Svet, sounds exactly like my pain, hip pain all night then leg cramps early in the am. From what I've gathered, it's very common in pregnant women, they don't know what causes it, and there's no know cure. Some say it's due to a lack of magnesium, but there's little proof. So I guess suffer. trying to drink more water and stretching before bed may help. 

Have a good night! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!



Today was THE BEST day! FINALLY we hear good news for a change. Had Amelia's sonogram this morning and while she's uncooperative with her positioning each time (bum up head down in breach position) they were able to tell that she is right on target. 2.5 lbs and measurements are right on. 

Amniotic fluid is abundant (thank you God) and all seems to be well. 


Went to the perinatal appointment after and things are so good that she is letting me off bed rest. Of course this means I have to STILL be careful. Just because the stitch and injections are working doesn't mean that walking a ton and lifting or doing too much won't cause me to go into PTL. But I'm told I can go to the beach and SWIM. :happydance: I can take a walk -light walk and can go to the wedding...no major dancing but we can have a few slow dances. 

We don't need the steroid injections for her lungs. She said while I could still get them, the issue is that if she gets them and the med does it's job in the next few weeks without any signs of PTL, IF we were to go in the weeks thereafter, it's possible the drug won't work it's magic when it's really needed. She thinks we're better off having the injections once symptoms start so I'm trusting her with that. 

While my cervix is still funneling the good news is that my cervical length went up to 2.5cm's now. :happydance: The baby is above the funneling and not even CLOSE to the stitch quite yet. The bed rest HAS been working so I probably should be cautious in exactly how much I take on and not do it all at once. 

Amelia has her pediatric cardiology appointment a week from this tuesday at the ungodly hour of 8am. :wacko: still praying that she doesn't have VSD. 

I talked with the perinatologist about a 3D scan and she pulled her weight for the next sono at 32wks "IF" Amelia cooperates. Your prayers are coveted as alot of the scans we've had so far are fuzzy. We'd LOVE a good one of her and we'd also like the sonographers to get good views to rule out VSD and other issues. So far she's on target and doing well, but we're concerned about getting confirmation that she's clear of medical issues. 

All in all it was a GREAT day! :happydance: 28wks is Sunday and I told everyone I'd be celebrating. I had lobster today. :haha: Looking forward to celebrating more in the upcoming weeks. At this point there are no guarantee's as to how early or late she'll be. She could come now but by the looks of my son, she's not even at the stitch yet. More likely I could go between 34wks and my due date of Oct. 8th. Stitch comes out and injections stop at 36wks so that's unpredictable in itself but I'm confident all will be well with our dear girl by the love and grace of God! \o/ 

Stress test starts in 4wks and the Doula has started us both in thinking of a "birth plan". Obviously it's more of an idea than a plan as we all know but the mere fact I'm open to things going differently is a pretty good sign. I'm still not into spinals or epidurals as you all know my issue of not feeling anything and being unable to move around. THAT issue I seem to be stubborn with but again, if the contractions in the front are any worse than they have been now (front contractions are new to me as I had all back labor with Jackson) then things my change to the point that I won't even care if I get one. 

Enough talking for now...I'm just so happy I could DANCE right now. Good news for crying out loud...good news that makes me excited and pushes me forward to continuing our plans!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0132.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Vivienne

Hi 
Just a quick drop in as baby shower tomorrow and I am cleaning just a bit!!! I've gone mad with vacuuming and dusting :wacko:

Anna wahoo!!!:happydance: DH, ppffttttt forget about him and just enjoy your rewards!!! Oh and please please take it easy.
As for cramps, I'm getting them most nights, and when I feel it coming I stretch my toes out straight away and it pretty much disappears.

Lava, sorry not sure about rash, but if it isn't itchy or sore or bleeding then I think it is probably just hormonal and you should be ok until you see your midwife.

NMG, so sorry to hear about job, but yes a SAHM is the best job!!!!! You have a great attitude. :thumbup:

Angela, yay for vacays!

MA, so good to see you having good news for a change :thumbup:

AFM, had a scan, baby is a little bigger than average, 5 pounds 15 now with 4 weeks to go, so probably gonna be a 7 pound something?? No 4d scan as he is facing to the rear, head down, bum in my ribcage so YAY! Please stay that way.
Cut down work to 2 days and think this will be my last week as the standing for 5/6 hours is doing my back in.


HI to all :flower: And have a great weekend


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!

It's sunday and fur baby is spun up so instead of sleeping in sitting on the back patio while the fur hunts the wilds of my parents back yard. We're in Denver to go to the baseball game today. 

MA, that is just the greatest news ever!! I am so excited for you. FINALLY some good news! I just bet she makes it to pretty close to the due date,however 28 weeks is great!! Remember when you just wanted to get to 24? Good luck on the next scan. Also off bed rest woohoo!!! Look out! 

Vivienne, have so much fun at the shower today! I know what you mean about work. Take care of your body and the baby, time to take some much deserved time off. BTW that's not such a big baby. There's a lady in Texas who just had a 16 LB baby!!! She was diabetic and thank god it was a cesarian birth,but the story scared the beejeezus out of me. Where we live babies tend to be smaller due to altitude, but given my and DH's height i'll be happy if she's under 8lbs. Got off track, have a great time at shower and can't wait to hear about it!!

hope everyone has a lovely sunday!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!!

Viv, sounds like everything is coming along nicely with baby and SO glad your cutting down the hours and not overworking yourself! :hugs:

Anna, How are you feeling since that walk the other day?!

Anyone watching girls soccer today?!

AFM, didn't sleep good again last night. Can't seem to find a good position. I'm noticing anxiety and depression again today. The good news is that the Doulas are watching me closely as are the Perinatologists and some close friends and family. I'll be taking a nap in a few minutes with hopes I get some needed rest and maybe that wandering mind and sadness will go. It comes and goes. Doesn't really seem to have rhymn or reason behind it. I have EVERYTHING to be grateful and happy for. It's just not making much sense at all.

Anyways, to bed I go for a nap. Have the rest of a great weekend ladies. :hug:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi girls! :flower:

MA - YAY! for good news! :happydance: Get some rest - you've earned it!

Chris #1 & Anna - I've read that hip pain/leg cramps are extremely common, unfortunately. I think I read somewhere that when the leg cramps hit to try stretching your heel out and toes up? :shrug: Ahh, the joys of pregnancy...

Lava - bummer about the rash. (No pun intended...) :lol: I can't remember what part of the world you live in - could it be some kind of heat rash? Although Viv's probably right - it's more than likely something hormonal. I swear, my body's done the weirdest things since I've gotten pregnant...

Viv - hope you had fun at the shower!

AFM - unfortunately the scan didn't go so well. And not for lack of trying on the tech's part. We paid for a 30 minute session - 1 hour and 20 minutes later, we STILL couldn't get a face shot. That dang baby just wouldn't cooperate. She was jacknifed in half with her hands AND feet up in front of her face and kept turning her head away from the probe. Gave us another good money shot, though. Yep. Still a girl.

We're going back for one more try this Saturday. If she STILL doesn't cooperate, well... I guess we'll have to wait to see that precious little face until she makes her grand entrance into the world.

We had our all day Prepared Childbirth class yesterday - it was pretty interesting, but LOOONG. We took a tour of the birthing area (although I'd already seen some of it when I was sent to L&D last month). BUT - this time I was able to check out one of their two birthing suites as well as the regular rooms they offer. They're an additional $100/night, but I don't care. If there's one available when I deliver, I'm getting one. They come with a big flat screen TV, coffee maker, fridge... which, by the way, the nurse kept calling a "mini-bar" before she'd say "Oops - I mean fridge!" I was thinking, no - you were right the first time, honey... :haha:

I hope everyone has a good week - I probably won't be on too much to check in, as I'm still training my work replacement. She's very nice, but dear Lord - she's driving me nuts!!! I step away from my desk, and she's on my heels. I pull up an amusing article to quickly scan, and she's laughing as she's reading it over my shoulder... I'm grateful to have a replacement this soon so I'll have the flexibility to take whatever time I need towards the end, and I'm thrilled she's picking things up and is eager to learn, but AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!! :wacko: Breathing room! Look it up!!! 

Okay - I'm done bi+ching now. :) Have a good week, all! :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sounds like a lot of fun Chris! I'm trying to figure out if I should have a "REAL" tour since it's the same hospital I birthed Jackson in. Maybe I'll have a different point of view if I take a tour. I'm not even sure I plan to take birthing classes either as I got through without it when birthing Jackson. I had doug doing accupressure. I also think my Doula plans to share a little bit of all the birthing class options and teach me. I better not wait too long to figure it out, or I won't have a choice! :haha:

I'm still trying to figure out what Doug and I are going to do for an aggressive workout plan for the winter. WHY do I make the mistake of asking peoples opinion on fb?! :shrug: I KNOW better. Already I'm getting people responding to do workouts at home so our baby wont end up sick. Obviously I'm concerned about it and I'd RATHER not go without Doug, but I'm unsure about leaving Amelia too in her early months. 

If anyone has an ideas I'd appreciate it. Because I have hypothyroid and type II diabetes I NEED an aggressive weight training workout. What a lot of the fb people don't get is that without the aggressive weight training, the hypothyroid makes my metabolism sluggish. Weight training melts that fat. This is life or death as I want us both to be around to actually RAISE Amelia. so staying home with a basic routine won't do one thing but keep my weight the same. :wacko:


----------



## Vivienne

HI ladies :flower:

Shower was great. I was spoilt but everyone had a blast and there were plenty of games and food!

Ha, I had cut down my hours but they were so desperate this week that I agreed to 4 shifts, but I did stipulate that this would be my last week on call. I mean he could pretty much make an entrance any time now, and I'd rather not go into labour at work! Oh the embarrassment! :blush:

MA you are doing so well, but a little depression and anxiety are fine. You are a caring and sensitive lady who has been through the wringer :hugs:

Sorry about the scan Chris, we had the same problem :dohh:

Anna, that lady and her baby made the news here, and it came up in our ante natal class last week. I do not know how they let her get that big. They must have known she had GD and that he was so big????????

Happy Monday :hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies!!!!
Lots of good news on here... 
Rebekah - Sounds really good, hon! I think a little anxiety is normal, too... I have at least 2 cranky days a week now... and usually I recognize when its happening... For me, then usually coincide with hearing about friends fun summers, their fantastic vacations, etc... all things we would normally be doing, but for... THEN I try to remember how blessed we are and that its just one summer... :) If that fails, I take a bath! 

Sunshine - Sorry your girlie didn't cooperate! Next time!!! You crack me up with the room and I completely agree, it is absoultely worth it to get the suite if one is available!! They sound awesome, mini-bar and all!!! 

Viv - Congrats on the shower! SOUnds like you had a great time!! Hope your work week goes by quickly... You are SO in the HOME STRETCH!!!!!! :) :) :) 

Everyone else - HI!!! 

AFM - not much news... again, that's good! Doc appt on Fri was all good... BP 113/70 and looking good! I gained another 4 lbs... This one was HARD mentally & emotionally as I am now OFFICIALLY in the 200 club! It's just comical really, but I just NEVER dreamed I would get on a scale and see that number.... Hopefully, I will have some chubby & healthy baby girls to show for it!!!!!!

Went to 2 neighborhood parties on Sat... Very interesting... We live in the 'burbs, and the 1st party was all parents of young children (only 1 child over 2yo), but the coolest thing was all the parents were around our age! I was kinda shocked... Very awesome to know... I have dreaded being the "old mom" for school events, etc... and am sure there will be some of that, but it was really reassuring and everyone was so nice and laid back.... heard a new term that I thought was so funny... "Helicopter Moms" - evidently they are the ones that "hover" all the time and get into everyone elses beeswax... note to self - don't be one!!! 

Happy Monday everyone!!!!

Anna - Congrats on the promotion!!!! That is just fantastic & shows what an asset you are to your company! Yay for you!!!! I have only had minimal leg cramps, but have also heard its really common... I try to get up and "walk it off", which must look hysterical, but works...


----------



## pablo797

hi all!!

Sunshine, LOL on the mini bar! We start birthing classes tomorrow. I am sorry about your replacement, that is one eager beaver. Hope she chills a little as things become more comfortable for her. As much as my new hire was driving me nuts, he's coming around and the store looked great this am, so starting to think he will work out after all. It is great that you have a replacement in the works, takes some of the pressure off. 

MA, sorry about the mood swings. I am very happy there are people looking out for you! I do think it's kind of normal, this whole worry wort thing. Goes along with being a new mom, but keep an eye on it. As for the exercise thing, i'm hypothyroid too, think it's why I try and exercise all the time. This is just an idea, but our local rec center offers free day care in the mornings. You can also hire a personal trainer that will develop a weight routine for you for an 8 week stretch. That way you only really pay for one or two trainer sessions but get an 8 week workout plan. You could drop amelia off at day care and work out, but be close by if she needs anything. Don't know if there's anything like that around you,but it's an idea. Also don't know if doug could participate. 

Austin, things sound so great for you! I'll let you in on a little secrete that i've barely admitted to myself, but I think i'm at the 200 mark myself. Every time I go I tell them not to tell me the number and I look away, but last week it seemed they slid one of the weights to a new position. . . Ahhhh and i'm only carrying one!!! Hope that makes you feel better because admiting it out loud makes me feel like crap! LOL just kidding but it doesn't sit very well. I am hoping it will mean you will have three very healthy babies! 

Vivienne, so glad shower went so well, what fun! You are a sucker girl, picking up four shifts. Be careful! Do not droop that baby in isle 10 of the store! It's hard to say no I know. Hope you are taking care of yourself. Where are you having this baby anyway? Did you find another birthing center???

rottpaw, lucy, codegirl hi ladies!! 

NMG, skye, lava, hope you aare well!

Svet, steph, hope all is good. 

CJ, still thinking of you . . . 

I hope that's everyone but i'm sure I forgot some, sorry. 

AFM, went to baseball game yesterday, great seats, horrible game ( the Rockies sucked), and it was 98 degrees. Remind me next time to stay home. Too hot for a pregnant lady. I kept getting cold paper towles from the bathroom and squirting water on myself, but we were in the sun and there was no mercy. As a result, I blew up like a puffer fish. Don't think there's any relationship to preclampsia, but I have another doc appt today so I will find out if all is well. Baby is moving around just fine. Is anyone having trouble explaining to friends and family you can't do what you used to do? I feel like people keep expecting me to pull off what I used to and I an't. I'm tired and have six more weeks left in this pregnancy. Cut me some slack. Anyway, now i'm bitching and rambeling. This week is the last full week of work! Down to four days next week! 

ok, have a good monday!! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Ohhh... Anna, sweetie... thanks for commiserating with me!! I wish I didn't know, but cannot look away on the scale.... It will all be fine and we will get all the weight off! Doesnt' help at all that we are prego in the summertime!!! 

I am so so so feeling your pain at the ball game... Honestly, I don't venture out before dusk... I'm like a vampire, except I don't look cool at all! 

Sorry folks aren't being understanding for you! I admit that everyone I see is pretty dern accomodating for me and they all say, "OH, you look great! Can't believe you're still getting around!" I think people heard triplets and expected me to grow another head or something! LOL... 
Just remember, you do what you can and tell 'em all to bugg off! :)


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :)))

Thanks for all the compliments about my bump. I'm just taken back how quickly it grows. Still not sure half is just fat stored away on my belly. I talked to a good high school friend. She had put on a lot of weight after she got married and had a bb. She lost it all by seeing a nutritionist and taking her advice. She lost 20 kilos that is 44 ibs.:shock: She says she went back to her high school figure ;) So I guess any excess can be lost afterwords. Half is probobly water retention from heat anyways :)

Austin really glad you didn't grow another head but 3 girls who are looking healthy. Hahahaha!! Congratulations that they have become a squash :) They are not far off from an egg plant. Over 35 pregnancy isn't considered old anymore in the UK, I think they only consider you older after 45 :))) Isn't that great. And I see a lot of 40+ mums on the school runs (my flat is located on the school's street, there's 5-6 on it. Not good for traffic though) I get annoyed with the mum's who let their kids dive into my dogs without asking for permission than leaving without even saying "thank you" or "Good bye" as if we are all a circus act for their precious kids entertainment and education.

Anna well done on the promotion especially while you are pregnant. Sorry about DH's reaction. U can ask if he is jealous and annoy him back. :winkwink: Hahahahaha! How are you feeling nowadays? You are a lot more active than many girls even though you are pregnant so perhaps people can't guess that u do get tired. You have 1,5 months to go. Are you getting ready for the birth? Bag, plan etc or are you gonna do that once you have the classes?

Vivienne sounds like you have the nesting feelings. Meaning the baby is gonna come soon which is true you are exactly a month away. Yaaaay! Go easy on the hoovering though.

MA dunno anything about weight training. I'm probobly the laziest girl on the thread. :blush: I go to swimming every other day for half an hour and get smug with myself as if I ran the marathon. Hahahahaha. The news from the dr visit is great. Now you can go to the sea and have a nice swim finally :) Great u can attend your cousin's wedding as well. She is a strong girl. :thumbup: Getting over a horrible thing like that must have been difficult. Also thank u for the support. I think we have similar family situations :shrug:

Lucy, woow Tilly is doing really well. For a 2 month old baby, she is plump :) and very very pretty too. 

NMG it probably is hard for you to find a full time job in your condition anyway. Freelance might be a good idea. Otherwise see how it goes. I'm sure DH would love you regardless. :)

Sveta, Missmuffet, Sunshine, Lava and Junebug :hi:

Wishing u all a great week xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi ladies!!!!
> L heard a new term that I thought was so funny... "Helicopter Moms" - evidently they are the ones that "hover" all the time and get into everyone elses beeswax... note to self - don't be one!!!

:rofl: :winkwink: :thumbup:

My goodness I hope I won't be one either! :rofl: :wacko:

Too funny!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies...quite note to say hello! Skye, your SO funny! :rofl: All smug doing your swimming. Your in great shape so there's no real need to overdo yourself anyways! :thumbup:

Anna, I've been going through that with my mom and dad. They know I've been on bed rest. I think they must think I'm just lazy. :wacko:

I'm tired around the clock now. SO odd feeling this way EVEN after I get some sleep. It's in the 90's today and going to be for the rest of the week. We're going to the beach on Sat. :happydance: 

I've been having nosebleeds alot. Oh also, do you ladies know the difference from round ligament pain and BH's? Doug and the nurses at Peri keep saying I'm having Round ligament pain but I'm having cramping which goes across the pelvic area just under my belly button. It's a tightening sensation and hurts almost like it would if I were running a marathon and had cramps. I keep getting told contractions are much higher toward the belly button or higher. I think they all may be wrong...Amelia has always been low she's not above my belly button and seems to kick close to the door. :haha: The pains are close to where she is. Those like me with IC tend to carry lower so I'm wondering if they will get accurate readings when they check because the darn belt is WAY too high! 

In fact, I'm wondering if when they do the stress test if it will be accurate because it's basically the same monitor over the same place in the belly. 

Either way, I keep having these pains and I'm thinking they're BH's while everyone else is telling me it's round ligament. :wacko: I don't know what the heck to think or watch out for. Should I be timing these tightenings to be sure they don't go into contractions? :wacko: So far they last a few minutes but it's like having a freakin charlie horse.

If this is what the contractions feel like only 100 times more intense...I may opt in for that spinal! :rofl: My muscles in the pelvic area frankly suck! They are weak!


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> hi all!!
> 
> Sunshine, LOL on the mini bar! We start birthing classes tomorrow. I am sorry about your replacement, that is one eager beaver. Hope she chills a little as things become more comfortable for her. As much as my new hire was driving me nuts, he's coming around and the store looked great this am, so starting to think he will work out after all. It is great that you have a replacement in the works, takes some of the pressure off.
> 
> MA, sorry about the mood swings. I am very happy there are people looking out for you! I do think it's kind of normal, this whole worry wort thing. Goes along with being a new mom, but keep an eye on it. As for the exercise thing, i'm hypothyroid too, think it's why I try and exercise all the time. This is just an idea, but our local rec center offers free day care in the mornings. You can also hire a personal trainer that will develop a weight routine for you for an 8 week stretch. That way you only really pay for one or two trainer sessions but get an 8 week workout plan. You could drop amelia off at day care and work out, but be close by if she needs anything. Don't know if there's anything like that around you,but it's an idea. Also don't know if doug could participate.
> 
> Austin, things sound so great for you! I'll let you in on a little secrete that i've barely admitted to myself, but I think i'm at the 200 mark myself. Every time I go I tell them not to tell me the number and I look away, but last week it seemed they slid one of the weights to a new position. . . Ahhhh and i'm only carrying one!!! Hope that makes you feel better because admiting it out loud makes me feel like crap! LOL just kidding but it doesn't sit very well. I am hoping it will mean you will have three very healthy babies!
> 
> Vivienne, so glad shower went so well, what fun! You are a sucker girl, picking up four shifts. Be careful! Do not droop that baby in isle 10 of the store! It's hard to say no I know. Hope you are taking care of yourself. Where are you having this baby anyway? Did you find another birthing center???
> 
> rottpaw, lucy, codegirl hi ladies!!
> 
> NMG, skye, lava, hope you aare well!
> 
> Svet, steph, hope all is good.
> 
> CJ, still thinking of you . . .
> 
> I hope that's everyone but i'm sure I forgot some, sorry.
> 
> AFM, went to baseball game yesterday, great seats, horrible game ( the Rockies sucked), and it was 98 degrees. Remind me next time to stay home. Too hot for a pregnant lady. I kept getting cold paper towles from the bathroom and squirting water on myself, but we were in the sun and there was no mercy. As a result, I blew up like a puffer fish. Don't think there's any relationship to preclampsia, but I have another doc appt today so I will find out if all is well. Baby is moving around just fine. Is anyone having trouble explaining to friends and family you can't do what you used to do? I feel like people keep expecting me to pull off what I used to and I an't. I'm tired and have six more weeks left in this pregnancy. Cut me some slack. Anyway, now i'm bitching and rambeling. This week is the last full week of work! Down to four days next week!
> 
> ok, have a good monday!! Anna

Christchurch womens hospital for me, then off to a secondary centre after a couple of hours, hopefully for a couple of days. I have breastfeeding classes coming up at the hospital in two weeks so I am going to have sneaky peek around and see what it's like.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi all :hi:

MA, by the time contractions are almost unbearable you will be at the pushing stage...that's what I found, shame it took me 5 hours to push her out LOL I did have round ligament pain it was low and round the sides like stitch almost.....if I did have BH it was more like a low key period pain....so different. Women can feel their labour pain in different places...mine was quite low in the belly. :flower:

Viv, lucky you having BF classes.....that's what everywhere should do! 

I realised I should have started looking for a nursery when I found out I was pregnant! Nearly all full! Found one with places, my friend has her twins there, geographically wrong area but it's nice and don't have to pay school hols! :happydance: Tilly is sleeping 9 hours a night now, with a top up feed after 6 hours so pretty good, she does like to go to sleep between 11 and 12 though, little night owl! :wacko:

Hi pablo, austin, sveta, sunshine, lava, skye.....everyone else! :hugs::hugs: Can't wait til these babies start to pop, not long now for quite a few of you...xxxx


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

austin, yes healthy babies is what we have to look foreward to. Hope you are spending some quality time in the pool. I think even with being a vampire it's too hot to go out after dark. Heard last night on the news that dallas was still 90 degrees at 10:00 p.m. 

MA, I hope I don't become a heliopter mom either. As for round ligament pain, never even heard of it before your post,sorry. Hope you are feeling better today! 

Vivienne, yeh on the breast feeding class! That sounds awesome! Pass along any words of wisdom you get. I am happy you have a hospital to go to. My hospital has a lactation woman who visits all the moms in the hospital,but it would be nice to have a coach before hand. 

Lucy, woohoo 5 hrs a night. I REALLY hope that happens for us too. I am one solid sleeper so hope she takes after me. Thanks for the reminder on the nursery. I have to get on a waiting list and i'm dragging my feet. Good news is I think between my flexible work schedule, DH, and my parents, we will only use it one day a week. 

AFM, birthing class starts tonight!! Don't know why i'm so excited. Also doc appt yesterday went well and no protein in urine, so good news there. Finally, prenatal yoga class ruled and I slept pain free last night for the first time in weeks!! Woohooo!!

have a good tuesday! Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

I have a question for you who are already moms....I am scared (naturally) but am concerned about sleeping based on all my nieces and nephews habits....or lack of them.....also my best friend had her baby 1.5 years ago and he never sleeps through the night. literally every 3 hours he gets up. 

My own sisters and brothers also let their kids stay up all hours, my brother has taken his year old out to home depot with him at 11pm at night, and it was not to make him fall asleep.

I told them that I wanted to start a bedtime routine when the baby was about 4 weeks old, meaning I want to put toys away and either give a bath or rub in lotion when it signifies bedtime and wrap them up tight and they all laughed at me, telling me I was ridiculous and have NO idea what I'm getting into and so on. It really has made me doubt myself and I certainly didn't mean to sound as if I knew better than them (they told me I was acting superior)

am I crazy? will a bedtime routine work? Will I be a stick in the mud if I insist on not going out every night like them and actually put my baby to bed around 7pm? Is that too early? Will I just be getting up at midnight and 3am every night?

I'm a little upset as I know I need to ignore them but they are all older with 4 kids apiece so maybe I don't know what I'm doing here???


----------



## codegirl

It depends on you, your baby and your household. For some people the bedtime routine works fantastic.

My firstborn was a crap sleeper right from the get go. We struggled for the first year and it was hard. BUT I really believed strongly in making sleep a good experience so we never did CIO and I just nighttime parented beyond tired. We started a serious nighttime routine at ~4 months but he still woke frequently.

Fast forward to month 12 and beyond (he's 2.5 years now). He sleeps through the night 99% of the time. If he gets up it's for a really good reason. He goes to bed between 7:30 and 8 (use to be 7 and 7:30 but it's a bit later right now). He sleeps till 8am. He also naps everyday for 1.5 to 2 hours average.

Eric, on the other hand, is a much better sleeper. He is going down for bedtime around 9:30 and sleep between 3 and 4 hours at a stretch. Sometimes he even goes 6+ hours. I don't expect more bfing and compared to his brother its fantastic. We have a bit more routine with him because his brother has a routine so Eric had to "fit in".

I don't know if that makes you feel better or worse. I just believe that if you make sleep a safe place for your child then it might be more painful at the beginning but will make longer term night time parenting waaaay easier.

But that's just my opinion :)


----------



## pablo797

NMG, just because you have a lot of kids does not make you an expert on child rearing. I know i'm not a mom yet, but i've been reading and what i've learned so far is that some kids go for the routine and some don't, but kids that have regular normal bed time seem to do better. I have a friend who had twins that slept from 6-6 by month four. For sure there are different schools of thought, read and educate yourself and see what works best for you and your baby. (my two cents)

Skye, I forgot you earlier, I think you are right as I am still active it may give the impression that nothing has changed. I hope you are well!!


----------



## codegirl

oh, and we pretty much have little to no night life right now. Edward's bedtime is very serious and one of us is always home (except for the odd football game) to put him to bed.

As for evenings with an infant. Lots of people find them pretty portable so don't understand wanting to be home in the evenings with them. Mine, however, both clusterfed really intensly in the evening so I wanted to be home anyways. It was too hard to feed them, what felt like, every couple of minutes for hours on end and be out and about.

In the long run it's a short term sacrifice (IMO) for long term gain. but that's just me.


----------



## newmarriedgal

thanks codegirl and pablo,

I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens but that doesn't ease my worry.

As far as going out at night, I didn't mean to come across that I wanted to. I do not, I am a homebody and want to nest with DH and LO. My family are the ones who insist on going out all the time at night (complaining they never get out) and then always want to host things very late. When I told them that was going to be curtailed, I got bad comments and am being made to feel like a stick-in-the-mud or whatever. So I don't find it to be a sacrifice to stay at home at all. I guess I didn't explain myself very well here.


----------



## Lucy1973

NMG sometimes you have to ignore your family and their opinions, you are your own person, and you are the best person to know what is good for your child. My sister did controlled crying to get her little ones to go to bed early and sleep through, and seems to think I should, but at the moment I am not comfortable to leave my baby crying and upset. She might go down at 11, but I am getting 8 hours sleep a night so right now I don't care. As they get older they sleep a lot less in the day, and should naturally start to go to bed earlier....we will see....I am still a learner too. You have to go with your instincts and what feels right, everyone else will always have opinions, but just ignore them and do what you want to do, they will have to understand....:hugs::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## codegirl

newmarriedgal said:


> thanks codegirl and pablo,
> 
> I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens but that doesn't ease my worry.
> 
> As far as going out at night, I didn't mean to come across that I wanted to. I do not, I am a homebody and want to nest with DH and LO. My family are the ones who insist on going out all the time at night (complaining they never get out) and then always want to host things very late. When I told them that was going to be curtailed, I got bad comments and am being made to feel like a stick-in-the-mud or whatever. So I don't find it to be a sacrifice to stay at home at all. I guess I didn't explain myself very well here.

I didn't mean sacrifice in a bad way. Staying home most evenings is the easiest "sacrifice" I've made in this parenting journey. Truthfully, giving up Starbucks was harder, and I only did that because now it's horribly inconvinent :rofl:

I figure I just look at the results. The people that had kids sleeping the way that I wanted my kids to sleep, that behave like I would like my kids to model tend to stick closer to home during the "witching hours" (those last few hours before bed). Don't get me wrong, I know great kids and parents that are out and about lots, but the majority took the time to set a routine and nighttime parent.

I just don't know if you will get the results you want as early as you want, but I know you will get them. :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

Hey all, I've been lurking these last few days, had a guest visiting this weekend and a big dinner party on Saturday night which wore me out! Just caught up on everyone's posts!

Angela,
Where did you go on vacation? I hope you had a wonderful, relaxing time!

Viv,
Great news on the scan. That baby is in a good position for natural birth, right!? That is wonderful. Hang in there baby! I'm glad to hear that you cut your work down to two days! You need to rest and gather your strength and energy. So much going on with you now that you are in the homestretch. I'm glad you had a wonderful shower. You deserve to be completely pampered and spoilt. How did your breastfeeding class go?

Sunshine,
You crack me up with the minibar birthing suite! That sounds totally worth it IMHO. Sorry that you couldn't get a good head shot of your baby girl. Good luck with your next visit this Saturday! We want pictures! Glad your replacement at work is going well.

Svet,
Sorry you've been feeling that hip/leg pain. Obviously, I'm not sure what remedies to try, but I hope some of the other girls with experience can help you find some relief. Yoga, swimming maybe? I relate to your post about wanting to be a SAHM, but not being able to do that right now. We are in the same boat. I've already gotten Baby A&B (as I've been instructed to call them on my applications) on four different waiting lists for nurseries/daycares in my area and they are expensive, but not so bad that it justifies me staying home financially. On the flip side, I work with a lot of people that have young babies and have them in daycare or with a nanny while they work full-time and they say that they enjoy their jobs and it makes time with their kids that much more special. I'm so grateful for my job and for the opportunity to raise a family and I think I'm going to be happy doing both. It's all about making the very best with what you have. 

MA,
Yay for Amelia being right on target. I loved reading about your awesome day. When will you schedule your 3D scan?

Anna,
Can't believe you are already 33 weeks. Woo hoo! I'm glad to hear you are cutting down your work week for now. Sounds like your work environment is very supportive. I hope your husband has started celebrating your exciting promotion with you! So, how was Denver? That baseball game was a hot one! I am not even out of my first trimester and I already have had to learn that I cannot do everything and need to get to bed early. I am going to an outdoor concert next Wed and will be getting home LATE and although I'm excited about the venue and the concert (and spending time with one of my good friends and our moms), I wonder how I will keep my eyes open!

Austin,
Great news on your BP and your weight gain! I just ordered a recommended book from Amazon called "When You Are Expecting Twins, Triplets, Or More" and supposedly it has good weight recommendations and recipies in it. I am looking forward to reading the book. Have you heard of it? Glad you found some cool parents to hang out with and yes, beware the helicopter parents! Hope I don't turn into one! :)

Skye,
I am really sorry that your visit with your mom didn't end well. I like someone's idea to just send her a card. I have a similar relationship with my mom as well and we love each other so much, but have had plenty of rows with my mom claiming that I don't appreciate her, etc. So frustrating. I find that they really know where to twist the knife so to speak. Try to remember that you are taking care of your little one and need to focus on your own health. You cannot be all things to all people right now. You are doing an amazing job!

Lucy,
Tilly is beautiful! And is sleeping like a champ! I hope we get similarly lucky.

NMG,
As for sleep schedules, here's a resource you might find helpful. You can buy it from Amazon. It's called Healthy Sleep Habits, Happy Child. My friends swear by it and they have very cooperative kids in the sleep department. They are regimented about it though and do not go out a lot at night unless they have a babysitter that enforces their regimented schedule. A few nights they had to let their babies cry a bit and they said it was SO hard, but shortly after that, the babies got into a rhythm. It's impressive! You can do it!

AFM,
I had the best day today. We had our 2nd OB appt. I've gained 6 lbs since I started fertility treatments and 4 in the last 10 weeks. We got to hear the babies heartbeats on a handheld Doppler. It was awesome! I was worried we would have to wait until our specialist appt & another U/S to get some reassurance that they were still hanging in there, but hearing the heartbeats was wonderful and gave me some peace of mind. We go for our Nuchal Translucency screening on Monday and I'm a bit nervous about getting worrisome results, but right now, I'm just trying to enjoy today! Also, DH & I are are planning an early 40th birthday/babymoon vacation in mid-September at the beach near Seaside, FL. Four nights! Aaaah, I can just imagine the sand btn my toes and the waves crashing! I won't even care that I have a big belly by then! :)

Hi to Codegirl, Never, anyone else I missed! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, how were the classes?? I'm still out as you know. :shrug: WATCH. I'll end up waiting too darn long. :haha:

NMG, I think you'll know what's best for your baby when he or she arrives. As stated, babies are different as are parenting skills. What may work for one, may NOT work for another. You'll get a schedule going that suits baby's. I actually like the idea of massage before bed....as well as baths and reading. I'm learning to be flexible though because NOTHING has turned out as I have planned it. :rofl:

Code, you ALWAYS have good feedback. I appreciate that. Speaking of feedback. I think you use the Rock cleaning for CD? Which type do you use?? I'm trying to figure out what the difference is. :shrug:

Lucy, that little girl of yours has GORGEOUS hair! She's just too cute for words that little one. Blesses my heart! 

Lava, 3D is scheduled for 4wks from now. She has to cooperate though. She hasn't been too cooperative with all the other sono's but I love her. Especially love her because she keeps putting her foot in front of her face. It's HILLARIOUS!

AFM Today we purchased a used minivan. We pick it up tomorrow. Stow n Go seating, Air, the seats feel like we're getting a HUG. :rofl: It's a year older than the one we origionally looked at, but found that they wouldn't come down to our budget. With this one it's 2008 with only 29k miles...20k LESS miles than the younger model and make that we were wanting AND it looks brand new. Not sure where it came from but it wasn't even listed yet. 

By the grace of God we got it for the price we wanted, the payment we wanted AND the interest rate is AWESOME :happydance: MUCH lower than our Santa Fe. We have a ton more room for baby, dogs and travel. TOTALLY excited and now we can get rid of the santa fe which had safety issues...Oh, the dealership traded it for MORE than it was worth in the Kelly Blue Book. :happydance:

Afterwards, we went to Smokey Bones for pulled pork, smoked wings and veggies....THEN went to the store and splurged on a mini cupcake so I would down a whole cake that I've been craving for.

All in all I'd say today has been AWESOME. Sat. we pay the layaway off and Amelia's furniture will be in within two weeks. I'm ONE happy momma! :happydance:


----------



## pablo797

morning all!

good discusion on bed times! NMG, I am a home body too and staying home at night nesting sounds great to me too! You will figure it out and find what's best for you and baby. Read a lot, find out what works for different people so you're armed with all the info and go from there! 

Codegirl, thanks for the great advice! Hope you are well and happy to hear the boys are letting you get some sleep!

Lucy, she is soooo sweet! What a head of hair!! 

Lava, yeh on the doc appt! I love hearing the heartbeat! Also beach, sand,waves??? Sounds like my version of heaven. This is the first year we haven't gone on vacation to the beach for economic reasons. And I miss it!! Already saving for next spring so we can go then. Have a great time!! So jealous! 

MA, the class went really well. We have four more every tuesday night. For me so far it's sort of going over what I already know, with some new info,but for DH it's mostly new as he hasn't spent the last 8 months reading up on the subject. So it's doing what I need it to do and educating us both so we're on the same page. They offer an infant CPR and breastfeeding class for free so i'm going to take those too, but the next one isn't until end of aug. Hope I make it til then. 

So glad you had such a great day yesterday!! Mini vans, pulled pork ( my favorite),and cup cakes oh my!! Plus you gey furniture off layaway. What a good day. Oh and I learned last night that the difference between round ligament pain and BH is round pain is sharp, ushually on the rt side and should only last a few seconds, where as BH should feel like menstral cramps, and be longer. Hope this helps. 

AFM, just chillin. Pain in hips is intense today. Hope to sit most of the day at work. Think I should have gone down to four days a week earlier. Feel kinda nauseaus too. Yuck! Ok, I will make it through, just taking it easy. Hope everyone has a good hump day! anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> morning all!
> 
> good discusion on bed times! NMG, I am a home body too and staying home at night nesting sounds great to me too! You will figure it out and find what's best for you and baby. Read a lot, find out what works for different people so you're armed with all the info and go from there!
> 
> Codegirl, thanks for the great advice! Hope you are well and happy to hear the boys are letting you get some sleep!
> 
> Lucy, she is soooo sweet! What a head of hair!!
> 
> Lava, yeh on the doc appt! I love hearing the heartbeat! Also beach, sand,waves??? Sounds like my version of heaven. This is the first year we haven't gone on vacation to the beach for economic reasons. And I miss it!! Already saving for next spring so we can go then. Have a great time!! So jealous!
> 
> MA, the class went really well. We have four more every tuesday night. For me so far it's sort of going over what I already know, with some new info,but for DH it's mostly new as he hasn't spent the last 8 months reading up on the subject. So it's doing what I need it to do and educating us both so we're on the same page. They offer an infant CPR and breastfeeding class for free so i'm going to take those too, but the next one isn't until end of aug. Hope I make it til then.
> 
> So glad you had such a great day yesterday!! Mini vans, pulled pork ( my favorite),and cup cakes oh my!! Plus you gey furniture off layaway. What a good day. Oh and I learned last night that the difference between round ligament pain and BH is round pain is sharp, ushually on the rt side and should only last a few seconds, where as BH should feel like menstral cramps, and be longer. Hope this helps.
> 
> AFM, just chillin. Pain in hips is intense today. Hope to sit most of the day at work. Think I should have gone down to four days a week earlier. Feel kinda nauseaus too. Yuck! Ok, I will make it through, just taking it easy. Hope everyone has a good hump day! anna

Thanks, I'm thinking they may be right then. I get sharp pains on both sides. Sometimes from side to side. Seeing as though my pelvic wall muscles are crap...I'm betting that's why I'm feeling it. It's sharp pain and lasts for a minute or two. Def. not dull pain like cramping. At least I think!:dohh::shrug::haha:

I'd like to take child CPR. I had it before but it's been awhile. Doug obviously has it because he's an RN and it's required to be certified in ALL levels of CPR for the professionals.

I'm thinking I need to do some kind of class, though I'm going to see what the Doula will teach. I'm not really a lamaze type a gal. Again I'm a little odd man out and like the alternative to the "norm" :dohh: What works from some, doesn't work for all so it's good to know we all have options. :rofl: Even the oddball like me. :blush::haha:

Hopefully you'll start feeling better soon!

Well, we're going to pick up the minivan so i should cut this short. Have a good one everybody! :hug:


----------



## Vivienne

Lucy1973 said:


> NMG sometimes you have to ignore your family and their opinions, you are your own person, and you are the best person to know what is good for your child. My sister did controlled crying to get her little ones to go to bed early and sleep through, and seems to think I should, but at the moment I am not comfortable to leave my baby crying and upset. She might go down at 11, but I am getting 8 hours sleep a night so right now I don't care. As they get older they sleep a lot less in the day, and should naturally start to go to bed earlier....we will see....I am still a learner too. You have to go with your instincts and what feels right, everyone else will always have opinions, but just ignore them and do what you want to do, they will have to understand....:hugs::kiss:

Look at ALL that hair!! Gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## Vivienne

Mommy's Angel said:


> pablo797 said:
> 
> 
> morning all!
> 
> good discusion on bed times! NMG, I am a home body too and staying home at night nesting sounds great to me too! You will figure it out and find what's best for you and baby. Read a lot, find out what works for different people so you're armed with all the info and go from there!
> 
> Codegirl, thanks for the great advice! Hope you are well and happy to hear the boys are letting you get some sleep!
> 
> Lucy, she is soooo sweet! What a head of hair!!
> 
> Lava, yeh on the doc appt! I love hearing the heartbeat! Also beach, sand,waves??? Sounds like my version of heaven. This is the first year we haven't gone on vacation to the beach for economic reasons. And I miss it!! Already saving for next spring so we can go then. Have a great time!! So jealous!
> 
> MA, the class went really well. We have four more every tuesday night. For me so far it's sort of going over what I already know, with some new info,but for DH it's mostly new as he hasn't spent the last 8 months reading up on the subject. So it's doing what I need it to do and educating us both so we're on the same page. They offer an infant CPR and breastfeeding class for free so i'm going to take those too, but the next one isn't until end of aug. Hope I make it til then.
> 
> So glad you had such a great day yesterday!! Mini vans, pulled pork ( my favorite),and cup cakes oh my!! Plus you gey furniture off layaway. What a good day. Oh and I learned last night that the difference between round ligament pain and BH is round pain is sharp, ushually on the rt side and should only last a few seconds, where as BH should feel like menstral cramps, and be longer. Hope this helps.
> 
> AFM, just chillin. Pain in hips is intense today. Hope to sit most of the day at work. Think I should have gone down to four days a week earlier. Feel kinda nauseaus too. Yuck! Ok, I will make it through, just taking it easy. Hope everyone has a good hump day! anna
> 
> Thanks, I'm thinking they may be right then. I get sharp pains on both sides. Sometimes from side to side. Seeing as though my pelvic wall muscles are crap...I'm betting that's why I'm feeling it. It's sharp pain and lasts for a minute or two. Def. not dull pain like cramping. At least I think!:dohh::shrug::haha:
> 
> I'd like to take child CPR. I had it before but it's been awhile. Doug obviously has it because he's an RN and it's required to be certified in ALL levels of CPR for the professionals.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to do some kind of class, though I'm going to see what the Doula will teach. I'm not really a lamaze type a gal. Again I'm a little odd man out and like the alternative to the "norm" :dohh: What works from some, doesn't work for all so it's good to know we all have options. :rofl: Even the oddball like me. :blush::haha:
> 
> Hopefully you'll start feeling better soon!
> 
> Well, we're going to pick up the minivan so i should cut this short. Have a good one everybody! :hug:Click to expand...

I've taken the CPR classes for infants. Worth it IMO


----------



## pablo797

vivienne, thanks! 

just got "Happiest Baby on the Block" in the mail from amazon. We'll see how it reads. 

not much chatter, and nothing new here. Have a good day. Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls I am so sorry I've been so scarce online lately. Lots going on and most of it good, but I have REALLY been struggling these last couple of months with insomnia and it just keeps getting worse. I slept okay over our vacation (because we brought along Granna to sit with Ethan during the days and she took the early feedings for us so we could sleep in) but between that and some trouble with the back and neck issues I have (if I sleep, I hurt, if I don't sleep, I don't hurt but am exhausted...hardly a choice!) So I have been extremely exhausted this week and struggling emotionally. Ethan sleeps GREAT most of the time and so I have started to feel really hopeless and helpless about the whole issue, wondering if I will ever sleep normally again. It is so depressing to lie awake while the whole house (including baby) sleep peacefully, knowing he will be up (so then will I) at five a.m. and wondering how I will get thru each day. So sorry for such a downer post, I just need to vent a little bit because the sleep deprivation has really been getting to me and I never DREAMED I would struggle with that beyond the time Ethan was getting us up at night so much.

Anyway, we did have a lovely vacation at Wild Dunes in SC. We love the place and think it will be a lot of fun for Ethan to grow up visiting there. Lots of bike riding, time on the beach (which is blissfully spacious compared to where we usually go in Destin, FL) and relaxing with the little guy. He was too young (and it was way too hot) for the beach or pool just yet, but we got some cute pics of him and I will post a few soon. 

I am so sorry I have not caught up on the thread - each day is a struggle right now for me and emotionally I am all over the place. Some days when I feel more rested I feel better, but trying to sleep has become so traumatic for me right now that I am just constantly stressed with it. Not sure what to do but praying constantly that it gets better. God has answered so many of my prayers and this is the one that he just seems to refuse to answer. I don't understand it but have to trust He knows what He is doing. 

HUGS to all and I am so glad to hear all the pregnancies are going well. It sounds like all are doing great and I am so excited that some of you are so close!! YAY!! 

I will post more soon and promise not to post another downer...I just needed to vent a little and have not felt like I have much of anyplace to do that. Most in my family and among my friends have never struggled with insomnia on top of the usual new baby exhaustion, and so I have not felt like there is anyone that can really understand or help. For those that pray I would appreciate your prayers! 

HUGS!


----------



## Lucy1973

Angela :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am starting to know a little how you feel, when I feed Tilly in the middle of the night, she goes back to sleep, and a lot of times now I don't, I just lie awake and wish I could sleep. By the afternoon I feel knackered. Hopefully the situation will resolve for you soon, and you will begin to sleep better. :kiss:


----------



## sunshine71

Prayin' for ya, Angela!

Hi ladies! Don't really have time to post, just wanted to pop in and say hello...

Hello!!! :hi: Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## lavalux

Angela,
I am glad you have a nice time on vacation with family & I look forward to seeing pics of Ethan. I have been to Wild Dunes before & it is relaxing and beautiful. 

The insomnia is tough. A close friend of mine dealt with that for almost a year and it sounded excrutiating. She tried everything that was suggested ... only using the bedroom to sleep, adjusting the lighting in the bedroom, not drinking or eating before bed, eliminating caffeine, and writing in a journal & getting her to do lists done before bedtime, moving her dog out of her room at night, no naps, walking up at the same time each day, hot baths in the evening. Nothing worked and she didn't have a newborn to take care of and could control her environment better. Finally she saw a doctor and started taking half an Ambien nightly. That worked but she hated feeling like she was reliant on pills to sleep. She weaned herself off of them, but started having trouble again. Finally, she did cognitive behavioral therapy & found complete non-mediated relief. She found that her stress & negative thoughts about sleep were the cause. You have been through so much with the death of your grandmother, father, and the transition of bringing home a new baby, not to mention worrying about Ethan as he sleeps. I am not surprised you are struggling with this. I am so sorry. Talk to your doctor and research cognitive remedies. And feel free to vent away here. ;)


----------



## skye2010

Angela, poor u. My Dh used to suffer from insomnia and it was awful for both of us cause I used to wake up when he did too. It had started off as a side effect of a medication, but than it turned into being a habit. He couldn't sleep as Lava said cause he expected not being able to sleep and used to get himself really worked up before going to bed. He weaned out of it by gradually off loading some of his daily stresses.

As Lava mentioned you did go through a lot recently and her advice is very good about the cognitive behaviour counselling cause when it turns into a habit it's hard to break it.

You also seem physically drained as well. Deep tissue massage might be helpful. Maybe you can get a few massages quite close to each other so you can relax your neck muscles and they stay relaxed. Hot baths. Perhaps if your DH can take the responsibility of looking after Nathan before you fall a sleep so you don't strain your back just before bed time and your body can fully relax before falling a sleep. I think if you could just get out of the habit of not sleeping than you can learn how to sleep.

My DH also has his bed routines which helps. Eg: He has a fan on, to drain out the noise (directed towards the door) eye mask, ear plugs, reads 5 mins in bed before falling a sleep and avoids coffee after 5. He still has the occasional insomnia. But it doesn't last for days anymore. And when he can't sleep one day than he kind of catches on a bit later on the week by going to bed a little earlier. 

Good luck, I hope you can resolve it cause I know how painful it is. xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey Angela, just wondering if you may be suffering from maybe a small bout of PPD?? I've heard it can cause issues with sleep deprivation.

Also, I can't remember if your bf'ing or if you went to bottle-feeding. If your bottle-feeding is it possible for them to prescribe Ambien for you?? You have to be sure you get at least 8 hours, but if you time it correctly and dh will watch the little guy in the morning and when you get to sleep then this could be an AWESOME drug for you for a short while.

I LOVE Ambien! :happydance: I can't take it now or if I'm bf'ing...however, I WILL if I end up with insomnia again.

I only used it once in awhile when I had insomnia issues. Oh the loveliness of Ambien when you need it!!


AFM, ended up at the perinatal center because I could breathe. Think it has to do with the 100 degree weather we're having and the horrible humidity which puts us over 106. Went in and they prescribed an inhaler. I can now breathe! Also had a scare when we couldn't hear Amelia's heartbeat. SO, they did a sono and found she moved UP. My fault I suppose since she was kicking me in the bladder when I decided to do the cat pose. It moved her right up there! :happydance:

THEN We were heading onto the highway with our right of way when an SUV full of 20-somethings ran the light and LITERALLY came within an inch or two of the driver side of our NEW minivan with Doug driving. Those idiots didn't even flinch or look at us. I was in hysterics. Praising God for his mighty protection! \o/


----------



## skye2010

MA can't believe those hooligans. Some young kids are mad and don't care how harmful they are for themselves and others.

Anna , I googled the Happiest Baby on the Block I saw Dr Harvey Karp's videos and there is a really good one where it shows the swaddling. This baby is really calm but there was another video where the baby was crying and it really stopped after the whole routine so have a look and see what u think. If the book's good I'll get it as well.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6KnVPUdEgQ


----------



## codegirl

Angela - I take tryptophan when I can't sleep. Because it's a natural amino acid that our body needs and uses anyways it is safe during pregancy and bfing AND is non addicitive.

It does not work as well as a sleeping pill BUT if you wake up after taking it before getting in 8 hours (say during a night feeding ect) you won't feel all ucky and sleepy. Well, no more than you would normally anyways :haha:

AM - :shock: I'm glad you are ok!

I love _Happiest Baby on the Block_. It really does work to calm a baby. Used it with both boys and I give it a big :thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

Codegirl, is the book really good too or just the cd? Can't wait to have the bb to see the effects :)) Another 6 months wait :sleep:


----------



## codegirl

I only have the book, so I can only comment that I loved the book :thumbup: Not sure about the rest of the "system"


----------



## pablo797

quick post as work is busy, but skye,i am about half way through the book and like it. Not sure I buy into all his theories, but the reasons behind the calming steps seem to make sense. I only got the book too. 

MA, glad you are ok!

Rottpaw, my heart goes out to you too! Maybe check with doc re: your thyroid, if levels off it can ause insomnia. Many hugs and prayers!!

AFM, going camping this weekend, may be the last one this summer as I don't want to be hours from a hospital near my due date.LOL

have a good weekend!! Anna


----------



## skye2010

:)) I'm gonna order the one that comes in a pack. Thax hon :)))

Anna have fun with camping, r u gonna be in a forest ?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, thanks for the encouragement! Finally had Doug's Glucose Intolerance test. He was low at fasting then during the process he got to 185 and a half hour after his testing he was fixated on getting to work. I could see BAD signs so I had to stop at a restaurant while arguing with him WHY we needed to be there. Good thing I did. We had to get him orange juice. He was 60 and going lower quickly. It took him about an hour to get stable. Needless to say he's been off work today. 

We're not sure if stress is the underlying cause here. Lord knows our lives haven't exactly been stress free since Jackson passed away. He's been bottoming out frequently and it's been scary. Especially when he drives! He's been pairing small meals with protein and complex carbs and this STILL happens. Something is causing his pancreas to work overtime. He doesn't think it's type I because the pancreas wouldn't work at all. It's Def. not what I have or he'd have MUCH higher levels. Worse case is cancer....when he told me that I had to hide my fear and emotions. I'm thinking if it were that, we'd KNOW because he's been to the hospital several times for this over the course of 3 years. 

Stress is something that "could" be the issue...however there HAS to be another issue that's the underlying cause. 

Poor guy. I let him sleep when he got home. I'm all freaked out lately. I haven't been able to sleep since getting into 3rd trimester. First it was acid reflux keeping me up, then finding the right position, anxiety, now it's the flippin heat and a bit of anxiety from the unknown. 

So we wait for a call and I think he'll end up seeing my endochrinologist who I'm confident will have the answers. He's my ONLY Dr. I trust here. He won't touch me while I'm pregnant though...I miss him dearly!

This weekend we're going to the beach. I figure it will be a nice time and hopefully stress free for Doug.

Anna, your going camping again. I love hearing your camping excursions. What is everyone else doing this weekend??

Have a good time ladies! :hug:


----------



## skye2010

MA sweety, :hugs::hugs::hugs: you have had so many issues since Jackson and all unexpected worrying health problems that you are quite worked up I think. Please try not to think of the worst scenario. I don't know anything about the sugar levels and I can't interpret the levels you mentioned. We are at a certain age where our bodies react to stress and exhaustion by giving signs like this. You mentioned Doug had left the front door open last week. Poor guy is probably much more worried and stressed than he lets out. Have good fun in the beach, relaxing will be good for him :)) And you can get your endocrinologist to investigate but in the mean time you can assume it isn't anything to worry about. :kiss: Hope all will be clear. :kiss::kiss:

I missed the beach. I'm kind of busy and decided not to go to Scotland. I might be bored going alone anyway as Dh's really busy. We will have a holiday in September :) I'm really looking fwd to that.


----------



## skye2010

Girls, I just had an email from my national child birth trust about the antenatal classes. They are offering 2 classes+ 1 breastfeeding class and 1 more meeting after the birth. Does that sound adequate? How many classes do you normally need? I think there are some private classes as well. I don't know which one is more helpful?


----------



## Lucy1973

Skye, I just did the NHS classes which were all on one day from 9 to 3pm. They pretty much just went through what to expect with the birth, and virtually nothing about breastfeeding. Your classes sound pretty good compared to that....meeting after the birth is especially helpful, although you should also have midwives and health visitors visiting to ask questions to as well. I would just get as many classes as you can...breastfeeding very important as it isn't always easy in the beginning. :hugs::hugs: 
I also got given a book called 'What to expect in the first year' which was useful the first month when I knew nothing about babies. :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Does anyone have a body pillow/maternity pillow that they can recommend and let me know where to buy it?


----------



## Vivienne

Skye, not much use as I'm on other side of world, but we get 7 classes ante natal and 3 for breast feeding, free. And it has been great, so I think any class you can get into is worth it. 

PS It's snowing here today. 

We also did our dry runs to the hospital and the 3 aftercare birth units I could get sent too, today. 

3 weeks to go!

Have made down payment on curtains of 500 dollars, hope they get here within the 3 weeks!! Also accidentally spent 300 dollars at a baby store today on wool products as it is so cold here at the moment! :dohh:

Love to all :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Thank you Lucy I will email that I want the classes :)

Lava I am wondering about the same question. There is loads on amazon, dunno which one is more easy to use.

Viv Woooow can't believe you are that close. Is everything planned, set and ready to go? Let us know if you head for the hospital if u can xxx


----------



## lavalux

We go in for our NT scan tomorrow. Prayers and good vibes are appreciate that the babies are healthy & developing normally please. I am excited about the prospect of seeing them on ultrasound but nervous too! Hope we get good results in the test or it will be very worrisome & a damper on announcing the pregnancy to our family, friends & co-workers in a couple weeks. I am starting to show so we can't wait too much longer to announce!

Woo Hoo Viv! Counting down the days and praying for a smooth labor & delivery when the time comes for baby. You are getting close!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava...hope all goes well today...thinking positive thoughts for you and your two babies :hugs:

XxX


----------



## skye2010

;)))Good luck with the scan Lava :) Hopefully it will be all fine and you can see your two minute babies having summersaults or sucking their finger. It really is cute :) Is Dh coming too? I think he would really enjoy it.

Nevernever, how are u baby? Are you going to come back to us from your lurkdom xxx


----------



## lavalux

Never,
When is your next scan? Thinking good, sticky thoughts for Furry!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies - hope everyone had a good weekend!

Again, not much time to post, but we had our second 3D scan on Saturday with slightly better results than the first, so I'm going to TRY and upload a photo or two...

Good luck w/your scan today, Lava!!

https://webmail.roadrunner.com/do/mail/message/download?msgId=SentMailDELIM1996&part=2&l=en-US&v=standard


Okay - not working. Will try to do the photo later. Have a good day, girls!


----------



## sunshine71

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/CHRIS_301.jpg

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/CHRIS_271.jpg

Okay I think I figured it out! Sorry they're so big - not quite sure how to resize. I'll play around with it when I have more time.

Might as well throw in my only bump picture in existence, too, while I'm at it...

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/FrenchFestival2011008.jpg


----------



## lavalux

You are adorable, Chris. Those scans of your baby are unbelievable! So detailed. She looks so pretty & peaceful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls! Long time, no post... :wacko:
I will try to catch up....
Chris - Pics are so cute!!!! You are just precious, hon!!!! You got some good shots of the little princess!!!! And the bump pic is totally "Yummy Mummy"!:thumbup:

Anna - Hope you're feeling better and had a good camp trip! I don't know how you do it, girl! :hugs:

MA - Hope you and Dh are both better and had a relaxing weekend trip! Congrats on the new ride! Are you finding it hard to drive the van? I feel like I am driving a school bus in the 'burban!:dohh:

Viv - Holy Cow!!!! Almost there... I bet your curtains will be fabulous!!! Hard to even imagine snow and winter clothes right now.. Austin, Texas = 106 today... So excited for you!!!!

Angela - Hope you have had some improvement with the sleep! Piece of advice I received that I will pass on... A happy mom makes a happy baby, so do what you need to do for rest. Hire help, take the meds... I know it is probably easier said than done... prayers and a big hug to ya! :hugs:

Lava - Good luck at the NT scan today... will look forward to hearing your news! On the pillow front - I bought a crappy imitation of the "boppy" body pillow from bed, bath & beyond. It sucks. I wish I just got the bigger, better one from the get go. My advice, go get the "U" shaped one by Boppy (I know they sell it at Pea in the Pod) and bite the bullet. Its kinda $$$. But I would gladly go back and do that now... you will definitely get your use out of it as you are going to be bigger more quickly than a singleton prego gal... I remember thinking, "I wish I would get a bump already..." around week 15-16 or so... Ha! At my last dr appt, my "bump" measured 43 weeks!!!! :shrug:

Skye, NMG, Never, Lucy, Code... and all the girls - :hug:

AFM - Not much new... Babies are all good... Moving like CRAZY!!!!! I swear, I have a gymnast or two in there, and maybe a soccer star! All good at the drs visits last week and sonos... it is just a monitoring game from here... but, (knock on wood!) no signs of PTL, no protein in urine and blood pressure is great! We are starting to realistically hope to get 35/36 weeks, which would be a home run for trips!!! They would all likely be over 4lbs then... 

Having a bit of depression over this weight gain... I am now well over the 200lb threshold... and will "hopefully" have the opportunity to keep gaining (see above.) For the girls, that is awesome, for my ego, not so much... I am just terrified of not being able to lose it afterward... I know in my head I do not have a normal pregnancy... but just seeing that number! I admit, I am vain, vain, vain and feel like this paybacks for being so smug about my weight "before".... Not to go on and on, but does anyone else have feelings like this?? I feel so selfish and guilty for even thinking such things, as I want WHATEVER is best for the babies.... sorry, just a vent... :cry:
Whatevs... :wacko: please excuse my lamentations...

Hope all you gals have a great Monday!!!!


----------



## pablo797

good monday mornng girls!

first, sunshine, how fricking cute are you?! Love the 3D photos of the bambino! You and baby are just too cute! Hope you are well. how goes the office training? 

Lava, good luck on the NT scan. Thinking of you today! As for body pillow I have one but don't like it. I turn in my sleep and found every time I switched positions I had to haul the pillow with me which woke me up pretty good. Good luck in your search, maybe others have had btter success. 

Neversaynever, six weeks! Hang in there girl!

Lucy, I was wondering how good the "what to expect the first year" was. Good to know you liked it, think I will pick it up. 

Vivienne, I consider you a bump budy and you're only 3 weeks away from due date!! Holy crap it's getting close. Envious of the snow. It's not as hot here as the rest of the country, but i'm still unhappy. Glad you did dry runs! 

MA, sorry to hear about Doug. Scarry, but Skye is right, try not to jump to conclusions. Hope the beach was fun! That sounds fantastic to this land locked girl. 

Skye, yes, we were camping in forest, but we have a travel trailor with great queen size bed, running water and hot water for showers so we're not roughing it too much. I think the classes are great. I think I have five classes on the birth thing, then a breast feeding class and infant CPR too. However, we paid for our classes. 

AFM, camping was fun and I pretty much chilled out,put my feet up and read books all weekend. That is when I wasn't taking care of the fur baby or DH. Made me realize how desperately we need a good first aid kit in our trailor. Fur baby got into a nest of some kind of biting ants and was bloody all over his stomach where they bit him. He got several bites on his face that made him swell up and he looked like a charpee (sp?). Anyway spent one afternoon with hydrogen peroxide and aloe trying to allieve bug bite burn, then gave him a claritin to try and allieviate the swelling. Wish I had taken a picture, he looked so funny and so sad at the same time. Broke my heart. Then sunday DH fell off a step stool as we were packing up and magaged to fal on the sharp end of a piece of metal and took a good piece of skin off his back. Good thing one of us was fully functional. Also good a friend we were camping with is a nurse with a fuly stocke first aid kit. Good news is I feel good and this week and this is my first week of four days a week. Woohoo!! Yoga tonight. 

hope all is well!! Sorry for the novel. Anna


----------



## pablo797

austin, you posted while I was creating my novel. I think it's perfectly normal to feel the way you do about weight. I feel it too. We spend all our lives trying to live up to anideal, it's hard to let that go. I've always struggled with my weight, but with lots of exercise and ok eating habbits, manage to keep it in check, but now that I can't exercise like I used to, get tired more quickly and am not entirely in control of my food likes and dislikes, it's hard. I keep wondering how much is baby and how much is fat? I think with trying to take care of triplets you will drop the weight before you know it! However I know it's scary, all the weight, but in the end worth it. I know you know that too, avoid mirrors? Like I said for me 40 years of mind trips on not gaining too much weight is hard to let go of, don't beat yourself up! 

BTW, advice please . . . Had dinner with my parents last night and I am now terrified of my parents being grandparent day care. They are looking at renting a condo two blocks from us and taking care of the baby one or two days a week. But now my mom is talking about doing dinners and spending all this time together. As some of you may recall we don't get along very well and I fear this is a recipe for disaster, and will destroy the very small relationship we have. I have talked about boundaries, but I fear all she hears is baby, baby, baby. HELP!! I would rathehr suck up one more day in day care. I'm trying to alleviate all excess stress and I feel this sinking sensation that this is going to blow up in my face. HELP, HELP, HELP!


----------



## lavalux

Anna,
That sounds like my kind of camping!!! You, Viv, & Sunshine are in the homestretch, with Austin not too far behind! It will be so thrilling and inspirational to watch you all deliver healthy babies!!

Austin,
I got that book, When You Are Expecting Twins, Triplets, Etc" and started reading about the how much food I need to consume and weight I need to gain to give the babies their best shot of being born term or close to term at a respectable birth weight. I'm not sure if I can follow it to a T, but I am going to do my very best. Even if that means that I've ballooned in size. I don't look pg, but I look like I've eaten too many donuts since I've lost my waist and I have some bloating in the lower abdomen. I am supposed to gain 20 lbs by 20 weeks. Should be interesting! You don't sound like you started showing early. I'm a bit jealous. :) You look gorgeous now, though!!!

AFM,
Just finished with the NT scan. We saw the babies, getting bigger, and moving around alot. Baby A was sucking his/her thumb and Baby B was waving his/her arms, legs crossed in front! We got some great U/S pics for my dad's birthday card. The heartbeats were great, thin nuchal folds, normal nasal bones so now we just wait for the blood test results to come in this week. I was up all night imagining the worst so I'm so relieved! Will keep y'all posted on the final numbers. 

Happy Monday! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## sunshine71

Austin, I know exactly where you're coming from on the weight thing! Please don't feel bad about it - it's a very hard thing to deal with when you've been so careful about it prior to your pregnancy. It's not vain - it's normal. EVERY woman has a hard time dealing with the weight gain, and you've got it times three. You WILL loose it afterwards, because it's important to you. Plus - not to make excuses - but you're carrying a ton of extra water weight right now with all the extra blood & fluids pumping through your body. Way more than the rest of us. That'll all go away on it's own shortly after the birth. 

Have faith in yourself, my friend! You've accomplished so much in your life already (you're a lawyer, for heaven's sake!) that the weight loss will be a piece of cake.

Ooh... bad analogy... :haha:

Anna - what a situation you're in with your parents! I wish I knew what to say - I'm going through the exact same thing only with my in-laws. Which makes it much easier, because they're my in-laws and I don't like them to begin with. I can't imagine trying to tackle that with my parents. Good luck to you - if I come up with anything that works with the in-laws I'll pass it along.

Okay - time for me to go back to training... 

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## skye2010

Wwwwwoooooooow :))) Chris both you and your baby looks gorgeous. Can't believe how realistic it is. She looks so prefect. Touch wood touch wood. I hope you would have your last leg of your pregnancy smoothly and have an easy birth. Than we would be cooing over her outside photos once she is out :)

Charmaine :hugs::hugs: You will have the biggest weight loss of your life on the day of the birth. You have triple amnio fluids to go, 3 beauties and some fluid retention to settle in the comings months. :hugs: 
Saying all this I can't stop feeling the same thing though. It's not so much the weight gain that freaks me out but my boobs are on the way to Samantha Fox's standards and my face is really rounded and I'm yet on my 14 weeks. I still have like 6 months to go :dohh: Maybe it's just an overwhelming feeling of pregnancy? Who knows?

Anna, woow your trailer sounds like a 5 star hotel on wheels :)) I'm so sorry about Dh but mostly poor doggie. How is he now? What a bad luck with the bees. Don't panick about parents move but just refuse it every time they pick up the subject. Say you already arranged daycare and both you and your DH believe that it is better for children to spend time in daycare with other children socialising in an educational environment. Say it helps a lot when they start the school which is true. On the other hand that you will bring their grand daughter to them in every possible opportunity to see and socialise. (Well u can think over this promise once she is born) That they will be great grandparents and you don't want to tire them at their ripe age running after children. U can also add that you are already thinking of having a second one so that it might be really too much to handle. :)))

Lava great news on the scan. Weren't they adorable? Little 6 cm human beings with perfect little hands fingers etc... :)) Pls post the photos.

Ma how u doing hon? Have you been to the wedding or the beach this weekend?

xxxx


----------



## AustinGurrl

Awwwwwwhhhh... you girls made me cry! Thank you for the support!!! I feel like the whiniest baby in the world and guilty, guilty, guilty because I know how truly blessed we are... I do. Thank you for your kind words of encouragement... HUGS** HUGS** HUGS*** all around!!

Lava - That is such AWESOME news, my friend!!! Are they separate sacs? Can't remember if you have said... You are ROCKIN'!!!! 
And no, I didn't "show" early, just got real pudgy looking... was in maternity slacks at the office very early, like before 12 weeks!! But I was able to wear my normal tops (just not fitted ones) and jackets... jeans had to go, too... 

Anna - What a dilemma with your folks... On one hand, parental baby care is much more worry-free than daycare and FREE... on the other, more time and interaction, which I know can be frustrating... Do you think there is any chance your little bambino could be a healing factor between you and your mom?? For now, why don't you suggest that they hold off on any big decisions, condos, etc., until you all have time to adjust after baby.... ???? I don't know, hon... sorry you are feeling stressed!! BIG HUG!!!!

PS - I LIKE the idea of covering up all the mirrors... :))


----------



## pablo797

Lava, great news on the scan!! So excited for you. When are you telling people?

Thanks to all of you for your words of advice. My parents stopped by my store today and they decided on the condo in town which is further from my house. That's the good news, bad news, they've decided to take it and told the landlord, so it's a done deal. I think I will have to have a very frank discussion with my mother about boundaries and needing my space. I'm sure she'll turn it all around and make herself out the martyr, but the talk needs to be done. I also feel a little less anxiety, think I just got myself all worked up. 

Ok, have a good night. Went to yoga tonight where I am obviously the furthest along. There was a girl in the class that has a killer body and she's all of 15 weeks. Talk about feeling like a whale. Oh well, five more weeks and it's game on!!

Sleep well, Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!!! Just a quick post before bed. I got all behind again but I'm finally caught up. Just had to say two things: Chris #2 cute you be any cuter??? Wait!! Yes! Youre baby is!! Lol What fantastic scan pics!!!! Its funny, I always pictured you as some tattooed biker chick :haha: you're absolutely gorgeous. 

2nd- I officially became a card carrying member of the 200 club today so you girls are not alone!!! In the grand scheme of things it's not such a big deal. I'm 5'8'' and ny total weight gain to date is 36lbs. Austin you've got three bambino's in there and like someone else said think of all that fluid and water weight. You'll drop it in no time. And Anna, you just look way to svelte in your avatar to be anyone with a weight prob so I'm not worried about you!! xo not long now for us eh???

I'll give you a novel tomorrow because man I have a story to tell you all. I think for minor (as in not serious) pregnancy ailments I most certainly win that top honour!!! a demain my lovelies. 

Sleep tight!!


----------



## Vivienne

Chris #2 could they be cuter photos!.

Hey Anna don't worry, I'm sure I will go waaaaaay over and then we can labour together!!!!! Haha. Baby showing no signs of leaving here anytime soon!
So sorry about fur baby too. Don't they just get into things that don't concern them!!!

Lava so cute to hear of waving babies, mine did sweet fanny all, just blobbed!

Austin I hope you aren't too uncomfortable. I thought one gymnast was bad enough!

AFM, we are snowed in. It was my birthday yesterday and we couldn't get to the dinner we'd planned BOO.
I am fairly bored now so today I shoveled the drive and knocked the snow off the gutters of the house. They have ploughed the streets this afternoon so should be able to leave house tomorrow, as I am going nuts sitting around.

Love to all.

PS We are hearing all about the heatwave over there and while I wouldn't want to be THAT hot I am not a fan of being this cold!!! 
Please take care ladies and remember you and bubs :baby: always come first!!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy belated Birthday Viv!!!! :cake:


----------



## sunshine71

Happy day after your b-day Viv!!

Lava - woo-HOO on the scan!!!! :happydance: I must not've seen your post when I posted yesterday. I'm so happy it all went well!

Thank you everyone for your kind comments! Unfortunately I'm back to training now, but hopefully soon I'll get my privacy back and will be able to address everyone properly. Have a great day! :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Happy Belated Birthday, Vivienne! Hope you & DH can celebrate in style tonight! Stay warm in the snowy weather.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes about my scan. Waiting patiently for test results, but pleased so far, so good. DH came with me to the U/S & he keeps talking about it. He was blown away seeing them move around. Will start telling family next week & co-workers & friends the following week if all continues to go well. I am most excited about telling my dad on his birthday. ;)


----------



## pablo797

happy birthday vivienne!!! So sorry you spent it snowed in! No body knows that feeling better than me. 

Lava, what fun it is to te family! And on a birthday! Best of luck. 

svet, can't wait to hear all the details of your story, i'm on pins and needles. As for the 200 club i'm 5'8" too! Thanks for the kind words, but my avatar is from my wedding and EVERYONE looks good in wedding photos! 

not much to tell today,have a good one! We have class tonight and get to tour the birthing center, i'm excited! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Happy Bday Viv!!!! Shoveling the walk???? You go, girl!!! I couldn't bend over to pick up a shovel if I wanted to!!! Hope you get to get out to have your fantastic bday dinner!!!

Anna - have fun tonight! It was cool to see the hospital & NICU (for us) as it made it easier to visualize how it will all go down... And I hope your furbaby is better! Poor thing!!! :( 

Svet - Getting close girl!! As for the 200 Club, I am only 5'3 and small frame, so look rather ridiculous carrying all this weight! Oh well, I am getting over it, just had a bad day yesterday... You seem in really good spirits!! Yay!

Lava - That is such good news! I am confident you will get some good news on blood tests, as well... We went ahead with the amnios for peace of mind.... The peri is who did it. Have you seen one yet? As far as the Dr. Luke book, everyone I have talked to (multiple moms) said they tried to loosely follow it, but don't get hung up if you can't eat enough! I eventually gave in and just started eating what I wanted, when, and how much... And these babies are right on track so far! I do think there is something to her theory on early weight gain, tho... As you get farther along, you just don't have ROOM to eat that much, so theoretically, your body uses that early weight (mine is stored in my arms & boobs!) ... I went from a 34D to 36 G/H really early!!! Now, its just crazy.... :) Good luck telling your news!!! 

AFM - Had a ROUGH night! Man, these boogers get riled up at 10pm when the news comes on and I am in bed... Was up reading til midnight waiting for them to settle down! DH fell asleep with his hand on my belly, just smiling and chuckling to himself... :)

Off subject - I am reading "The Red Tent".... very interesting story of biblical times women (not a religious book, tho) childbirth, etc... not my usual type of read (I'm more of a murder mystery/serial killer type girl...), but I recommend for any of you on "house arrest" and looking for new reading material!


----------



## sunshine71

Morning ladies!

I have a couple minutes before my replacement gets in so I thought I'd stop in to say hello. :)

Austin, I had to smile when I read about your DH falling asleep w/his hand on your belly - how sweet is that! :cloud9: And I'm with you on the reading material - I'm a suspense/serial killer book fan myself. :thumbup: Those, and terrorist-type books. Vince Flynn wrote a whole series of books about an American bad-a$$ dark opp kind of guy names Mitch Rapp. I swear I'm a little bit in love with that guy... :blush: I'll have to check out The Red Tent, too. I've always been fascinated with ancient societies/how people lived way back when.

Lava - have fun telling your dad on his b-day! That's exactly how we did it, (sonogram in the happy b-day grandpa card) and it was awesome!

Anna - how was the tour? I loved it when we toured ours - it really solidified the whole "holy crap, we're actually having a baby!" thing. :cloud9:

Okay, Chris #1... let's hear the story!! :) You made me laugh about the "tattooed biker chick"! I must admit, I DO have a tattoo, but not where anyone's going to see it. Unless I show them... :blush:

Viv - still snowed in? What a heck of a way to spen your birthday! Hopefully you'll have your birthday dinner soon, if you haven't already. 

Junebug - hope everything's going okay for you! I know you're going to Switzerland soon... if you don't get a chance to post beforehand, have a great time and tell us all about it when you get back!

:hi: to Angela, Skye, Terri, and anyone else I've missed (I know I'm missing a few... sorry!) 

Have a great day, all!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ok, here it is its gross so I probably shouldnt be so willing to share it with the world, but we tend to share everything here dont we? Plus I could use some good old fashioned sympathy :haha:

Well a month ago I started itching really badly remember? It started on my feet, then spread to my arms. I chalked it up to heat rash because its been an unbelievably hot summer and everywhere I read online it can be a real problem when pregnant because our bodies are already overheated. Ten days later it was getting worse not better and mentioned it to my OB at my doctors appt. At this point it was mostly on the insides of my arms, but soooooo bad. The rash was red and scabby from scratching. I thought maybe I had picked up a bug or something from gardening, because it literally appeared days after I spent the afternoon elbow deep in dirt. She said not likely and diagnosed me with PUPPS. Google it. Apparently it can afflict 1 in 200 people in their first pregnancy. Its an excruciatingly itchy rash that usually starts on your belly and can spread all over your body. There is no cure, just maintenance until you give birth. I never really felt like my rash looked like those I had read online for PUPPS but Im not the one with the medical degree. Anyway, so she prescribed my Cortisone cream and Benadryl cream and I continued to pop antihistamines so I could fall asleep at night. It started to get better, and actually completely healed up on my arms until it spread to my back, legs and butt! The itching is an absolute nightmare I can not even begin to tell you the agony I have been in. I started taking the antihistamines again, because the Cortisone would only work temporarily and the Benadryl cream was pretty much useless. I spend a lot of time with ice packs all over my body as its the only thing that really helps with the itch. I really try not to scratch but when I do, it makes it worse and inflamed and I literally need someone to tie my hands behind my back to not rip off the top layer of my skin. :cry: All this and being 9 months pregnant. Anyway, I spent all weekend trying not to tear my skin off, popping antihistamines and applying ice packs, reminding myself its already been 4 weeks I can endure this for 4 more. 
Monday I had my 36 week doctors appt. and she asked me how I was. I told her if it wasnt for the PUPPS Id be ok. Sure I suffer from bouts of insomnia that arent itch related, swollen feet and hip pain, but really, thats childs play in comparison to the agony of my rash. I showed her how it cleared up on my arms but has spread to my legs, back, hips and bum. She called in another OB for a second opinion and *drumroll* I no longer have PUPPS. What I have been suffering from is scabies. :cry: :cry: :cry: How horrifyingly humiliating! She assured me it has nothing to do with hygiene. I looked at her and laughed, because I am seriously probably one of the CLEANEST people you could meet. I shower twice a day (especially in the summer) and my house is always immaculate you could eat off the floors most days. I asked her how? How the hell do you get this??? Then we both remembered the gardening story. She said I most likely got it from gardening. GROSS. :sick: Apart from prolonged skin to skin contact you can get it from fabrics, bus seats etc I also went for a pedicure about a week before the symptoms started, so I am skeptical of the cleanliness there. In any respect, how I got it is irrelevant, the fact that I have it is awful. So Monday night I filled my prescription, took my shower and lubed up with the medicated cream head to toe and crawled into bed hoping for a better day Tuesday. My husband had to do the same, even though he wasnt experiencing any symptoms, but just to be safe. 
I spent the night cleaning my house. I had a total mental breakdown and cried hysterically for an hour. Got into a huge fight with my husband. It was just the cherry on the cake of a long, hormonal, increasingly uncomfortable 36 weeks. I just couldnt take it anymore and the humiliation on top of the agony I was suffering from was the last straw. We made up and then were even able to laugh about it later that night as we creamed down each others backs. My nickname now is scabby. :wacko: Niiiiice. 

Two days later I am still in agony, but I have to believe it will work soon. I read online you can still itch for up to a month after treatment. :sick: :cry: I am hoping relief will come to me sooner. Gross gross gross gross gross!

So yeah, thats my story. :sigh:

On a happier note, we finished painting the nursery Sunday night. Just getting it cleaned up so we can put out the furniture and start to decorate. I hope to have it completed by the end of the weekend, minus some decorations. As soon as its ready Ill post some pics. :thumbup:

Next Tuesday is my last day of work, thank goodness! The lack of sleep and 6:30am alarm is really starting to take its toll.

I re-booked my last and final attempt at my exam for August 10th. Ill be 38 weeks + 3 days. How insane am I???? :rofl: Pas de choix! I HAVE to get passed this and put it behind me so when my beautiful little girl is here I can devote all my time and attention to her. 

My MIL threw me a baby shower on the 17th. We are sooooo spoiled! I cant believe how lucky we have been. My boss threw me a luncheon/baby shower on Friday too and I got more presents! This time for me :haha: The pièce de résistance was a beautiful leather COACH hand bag. :cloud9: I have never had something so elegant before!!! Then just yesterday, at 4pm I was going into a meeting at work, and it was a surprise celebration for me with cake and everyone chipped in and got us a gift certificate to Costco. :D Its nice to feel so loved. I am a very lucky girl.

Hope everyone is doing well. I have been following all your posts. I dont mean to make this all about me and not comment on your recent posts but I got soooo behind it would be nearly impossible to comment on everyone. I should have more time soon to stay on top of everyone. I cant believe how close so many of us are!! Its going to be a very exciting thread in a few weeks. xoxoxo


----------



## sunshine71

OMG, Chris - you poor thing!!! Here's hoping your new script brings you much needed relief!


----------



## pablo797

morning all!

Svet, that is one CRAZY story. You told it so well!! And I am sooooo sorry you have been sufering! I find it interesting that they just assumed it was PUPPS just because you were pregnant. How frustrating! I had friends that got scabies in college from an old couch sitting outside. I think it cleared up in a week, so crossing my fingers for you! You must be miserable! I have a bunch of misquito bites from last wekend and i'm going out of my mind with the itch, can't imagine your agony. 

as for the exam, I was wondering when you were going to take it. Maybe the examinor will take pity on you. I know being as smart as you are you will pass!! 

best of luck on the nursery, can't wait to see pictures!! An IKEA store just opened in denver ( closest one was in utah). So we are doing the happy dance and going down to pick up some last minute items. 

Sunshine, I love the whole girlie girl side / motor cycle side persona! I am a total prepie, but really love riding a dirt bike. You go girl! Thanks for asking, our walk through the birthing center was awesome! Hope you have a good day, good luck with training. 

Austin, the fur baby is fully recovered thanks for asking. DH on the other hand looks like he got clawed by Fredie Krugger. And I agree with you, going on a tour of the birth center definitely brought it all home, wow this baby is coming! And soon! It is fun that so many of us are so close. The breast feeding class and infant CPR class arre aug 27th. Do I sign up? Or will I go before then? Who knows. Last day of work is the 26th. 

ok I forget, who got the coach bag as a baby shower gift?? Awesome! 

hi to all others, ma what's going on? 

AFM, like I said class was good last night. I have my baby shower this weekend. The best present is that a friend from utah is coming as is a friend from Deleware. Old girl friends that I am so excited to see! Hope evryone has a good hump day! Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

Wow... I feel like a selfish hooker complaing after hearing what you have been enduring, Svet... That sounds just awful, you poor thing! Yes, many hopes that this new Rx will bring you relief ASAP!!!! BIG HUG!!!!
Congrats on all the baby shower love!! It really hits home when you realize how many peeps are there for you!

Chris/Sunshine - You are my blonde twin, I think! :) I'm dark haired... LOVE the Mitch Rapp books... I have read several, but not in the right order... think I shall go online today & figure out which ones I haven't read & get them qued up on the Kindle... My rec for you is an author named Harlan Coben, if you haven't read him... He writes some pretty good mysteries and a series about a sports agent/lawyer... good reads! 
Also - tattoo question for you - I too, have one... in the very low bikini area... if yours is similarly located, have you noticed any stretching? Mine is just starting to creep upwards... yikes!!! :)

Anna - Your poor DH! ouch! Enjoy your shower & your girlfriends this weekend!!!! 

All well here... no changes... which is a good thing! 

I need to ask... have any of you heard from Rebekah???? It's not like her to not pop in and has me worried about what's going on...... Rebekah - pop in and let us know how you are sweetie!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## lavalux

Svet,
Soooo sorry you are going through that! Did your DH give you that nickname? Very naughty! ;) Sounds like my DH ... he's me calling me Nau-say-a! Lovely! I really hope you are feeling better soon.

All those book recs sound good. I liked the Red Tent, but prefer mystery/suspense/
CIA/serial killer books too. 

So excited for y'all for the birthing center visits, the showers ... you ladies are getting close! 

AFM,
I got my NT screening test results back and they are really good so I am relieved. Will talk to the doctor at our next appt on Aug. 8th to discuss whether we need amnio. Now I can hopefully enjoy this pregnancy and stop stressing! Thanks everyone for your support! Oh, and I bought some maternity clothes and a Snoogle body pillow this weekend, but stuffed them in the back of my closet until I got my results back. Maybe after I announce the pregnancy to family & friends, I will start using them! :) 

Can't remember who announced to their dad with a Happy Birthday Grandpa card and a sonogram pic, but that gave me chills b/c that is what my DH suggested. Will let you know how it goes!

Take care! Hope everyone gets some much-needed rest!


----------



## svetayasofiya

sunshine71 said:


> Okay, Chris #1... let's hear the story!! :) You made me laugh about the "tattooed biker chick"! I must admit, I DO have a tattoo, but not where anyone's going to see it. Unless I show them... :blush:

I think its totally cool you like to ride, I just really pictured you as one of those typical hardcore back country biker chicks :rofl: I have NO idea why!!! :shrug: Like Anna said, the whole girlie girl/biker chick balance is awesome! I've always been a tom boy growing up but love clean hair and makeup. :haha: 



pablo797 said:


> morning all!
> 
> Svet, that is one CRAZY story. You told it so well!! And I am sooooo sorry you have been sufering! I find it interesting that they just assumed it was PUPPS just because you were pregnant. How frustrating! I had friends that got scabies in college from an old couch sitting outside. I think it cleared up in a week, so crossing my fingers for you! You must be miserable! I have a bunch of misquito bites from last wekend and i'm going out of my mind with the itch, can't imagine your agony.
> 
> as for the exam, I was wondering when you were going to take it. Maybe the examinor will take pity on you. I know being as smart as you are you will pass!!
> 
> best of luck on the nursery, can't wait to see pictures!! An IKEA store just opened in denver ( closest one was in utah). So we are doing the happy dance and going down to pick up some last minute items.

OOooooh I hope I am like your friend and start to feel better soon! thanks for the encouragement. I can't wait to get the nursery done. Just finishing the painting relieved me of some stress. If I can stop itching, and start sleeping, I'll feel more energized and positive to get stuff done. Now I just have to put work behind me. Sooo looking forward to next Tuesday, MY LAST DAY!!! Thanks for having faith in me for this exam. I just keep telling myself I have no choice but to pass! Failing is not option!!!! I'll have 7 full days without work before I write so I should have enough time to prepare. Problem is I was always prepared... it's the format of the exam I can't seem to conquer.



pablo797 said:


> ...ok I forget, who got the coach bag as a baby shower gift?? Awesome!

:hi: That was me!!!! :happydance:




AustinGurrl said:


> Wow... I feel like a selfish hooker complaing after hearing what you have been enduring, Svet... That sounds just awful, you poor thing! Yes, many hopes that this new Rx will bring you relief ASAP!!!! BIG HUG!!!!
> Congrats on all the baby shower love!! It really hits home when you realize how many peeps are there for you!

:rofl: Don't!!!!! We are ALL allowed to have our ailments and I was only joking the other day about mine winning over everyone elses. :haha: Complain away!!! You have three babies playing around in there. :baby::baby::baby: :dohh: 
And yes I agree, it's so nice to see how many people are truly happy for you. I feel very fortunate.

.


AustinGurrl said:


> ....I need to ask... have any of you heard from Rebekah???? It's not like her to not pop in and has me worried about what's going on...... Rebekah - pop in and let us know how you are sweetie!!! Hugs!!!

:| This is true...... I hope everything is ok. Rebekah!!!!!!! 



lavalux said:


> Svet,
> Soooo sorry you are going through that! Did your DH give you that nickname? Very naughty! ;) Sounds like my DH ... he's me calling me Nau-say-a! Lovely! I really hope you are feeling better soon......!

:wacko: Yes, who else, lol They are so sensitive aren't they??? :growlmad:




lavalux said:


> AFM,
> I got my NT screening test results back and they are really good so I am relieved. Will talk to the doctor at our next appt on Aug. 8th to discuss whether we need amnio. Now I can hopefully enjoy this pregnancy and stop stressing! Thanks everyone for your support!

:thumbup: Awesome news re. the NT results! Hopefully you can relax a bit now. xo


----------



## newmarriedgal

hello lovely ladies! 

I have been a bad poster - been away from this one for awhile, the nausea is finally letting up a bit - meaning I get maybe 15 extra minutes a day of not being nauseous! I think I'm up to about 2 hours in the afternoon when I feel good! I'm confident it is on the way out. but man the hormones have been going WILD. :haha:

sunshine - the pics of your baby actually brought tears to my eyes with a big smile with it (see hormone reference above!). And your own pic is so darn cute! you look happy healthy and absolutely lovely!

Svet - holy cow, what an ordeal you have gone through! I'm so sorry! 

Lava - so glad everything turned out great with your appt..... I have been praying for you! 

Hello and big :hugs: to everyone else, there are too many awesome ladies to mention!

AFM: I have a 10 week scan this coming Monday! can't wait. We already bought the crib and dresser/changing table :haha::haha: and I went for paint samples already! I'm jumping the gun, I know, but I like to be prepared!

nothing much new - I posted this in another post, so if this is a repeat for you, I'm so sorry - but my mom told me that nobody will be throwing me a baby shower, she has made sure of it as she doesn't like them at all - meaning she told my sister and best friend NOT to do it (best friend was shocked, sister expected it). oh well. just another drama moment here. 

much love and hugs to you all.....been very restless at night, which I suppose is a good thing as it gets me caught up on the novel I'm reading - the unabridged version of the Count of Monte Cristo - all 1300 pages of it!!!! :) hugs to you all!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Why on earth would your mom do that???? :cry: that's so mean!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

svetayasofiya said:


> Why on earth would your mom do that???? :cry: that's so mean!!!

thank you! it is mean! :( 

she said nobody she knows has them (I'm her last baby and I'm 36! times have changed) and that it can jinx the baby...when I had laughed and told her that we have something called an ultrasound to make sure all is ok, she got very very mad at me and told me she didn't believe in them at all. After my best friend called me to say she was told not to do one, I asked mom why..... she said because of 3 reasons:. 1. she doesn't like them, 2. people who have them are greedy and just want gifts and she will NOT keep giving gifts and 3. if I throw it myself (as she instructed everyone else not to) then I am being ridiculous and it would show the family in a bad light as everyone would wonder why I am throwing it myself.... I told her I didn't care about the gifts I just wanted people together to eat and hang out and celebrate a new life and she said no, even if I had one that said no gifts, she wouldn't go as people would feel obligated to bring gifts and she doesn't believe/like that. 

it really puts a damper on my spirits. Not that I wanted gifts to be greedy but showers are fun and I couldn't wait for this as it was a new chapter in life......

ugh....oh well, such drama! Charlie told me to register anyways and he would just buy the things for me on our joint credit card :haha:


----------



## lavalux

NMG,
Can't some girlfriends throw you a shower? I have thrown probably 10 baby showers for friends over the last decade. I usually go in and co-host. They are such fun. Bypass your mom and tell her she's being mean and you will be ignoring her future hurtful comments.


----------



## skye2010

Hi Girls :))

Anna looks like a tough situation with parents, hope you all the luck to get through the crisis in peace :) By the way best mosquito bite cure ever is(it works better if you apply right after you get bitten) : You apply wet soap where you are bitten and leave a slime of hand soap on top of the bite and let it dry. Don't scratch. Guaranteed that it calms down in a few hours. Nothing left the next day. Have fun with bb shower and hope you would get a lot of nice pressies.

Vivienne happy belated birthday sweety. Did you manage that birthday dinner finally?

Lava congratulations on good test results and finally giving into maternity clothes :) Did you get the U shaped pillow? i'll get one soon too. Let me know once you use it if u like it.

Austin the weight gain is one thing but the boob gain. i can't get over. Really dunno how much can they grow. Heeelp!!! 

I was wondering about Junebug actually. Good to hear she is on holiday enjoying herself.

What's happening with Rebekkah though. Need a search warrant soon if she still doesn't show up..

Chris I actually thought you look more like a barbie girl than a biker chic :))) Perfect shiny blonde hair and long limbs :)) Hahahhahaha!!!

Sweta, Ohhh nooo!! That's scary more than anything. I always get very sceptical about the pedicure salons. A friend of mine had some horrible microbe once that made her whole leg inflamed from a salon. I didn't go to pedicure for a while but than I started again. Did they tell you what to do to prevent after a pedicure? Good luck with the test I'm sure you will do very well this time :)

Austin :)) It's only normal that your tatoo will stretch. The belly is stretchn it. Hahahahahaa!!! I guess you didn't think of triplets when u were getting it done.

NMG did you decide what to with the shower than? Do't forget it's your first baby and you should enjoy it.

AFM I have a wedding to attend next months so I desperately need to find a dress that I could wear. I thought of making one but I can't imagine what would look good on me anymore as my body is so distorted all of a sudden. Can't imagine how much would my belly would grow either. :( I think I will google some pregnant attendees on red carpet to get some ideas about a shape. :))

AFM


----------



## rottpaw

NMG. I hope I am not out of turn here, as I can be pretty opinionated and outspoken. But honestlybif I was you I would simply tell my friend I would LOVE. A shower if she is inclined to throw one and don't even tell or invite your mom. Your mom is being ridiculous and it sods like she is really ruining whT should be. VERY happy time for you, honey. Please don't let her do that to you. You are a grown womAn and if she cannot be happynfor you then that is her problem, not yours! This is YOUR baby and if you want a shower you should certainly have one. We had FOUR and they were all wonderful and it was so great to see how happy everyone was for us. If your mom does not give you any gifts at least you will have freedom from her interference. Just my two cents but I hope you will not let her ruin this fantastic time in your life! Hugs!!!

And ps Chris I am so jealous of your coach bag! I really would love one but could not settle on one that I just loved so have not bought aything yet. :rofl:

Hugs to all. So sorry I have been away so much recently, trying to get back on track!

Also - does anyone know if we can post video on bnb?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## newmarriedgal

thanks Ladies - 

there isn't much I can do about the shower, I am resigning myself to accept not having one. My longtime best friend died 2 years ago and she would have dared to defy my mom, but my other dear friends wouldn't dare and I really can't blame them. I am more hurt by my sister that I am the closest to as she just shrugged and said, mom said no. When I said, but it's me and my first, this should be happy times, she just said she never has been pg so she has no idea what its like nor really is that interested so no, no shower.

last year when I was engaged, I made a wedding website with pictures, history, links to the wedding registry (we registered for the honeymoon, which by the way NOBODY in my family got anything off of it) and just some nice things I wrote about the wedding party. I sent it to my mom and then asked her a few days later if she looked at it. Nope. I asked her about 3 times and the last time I asked why and she said the idea was ridiculous and why the hell should she look at it, she knows what I look like so why bother to look at the pics, doesn't like the idea of the registry so why would she appear to approve of it. WHY didn't I know then that a baby registry would be out of the question. My sister-in-law had showers for 3 of her 4 kids and we all went to it but she still gripes about it. My other sisters didn't but friends threw them but mom already called my friends to say not to do it, so she has pre-empted everything.

too bad, I thought it would be fun to register but oh well. Charlie's sisters don't know about this, but they are so scattered Charlie says they will not do this and go against mom either. 

It's really ok, I know I'm going on about it and i'm sorry, but i should have expected it and not got excited over a silly registry. 

Needless to say, charlie is not a happy camper


a coach bag......ahhhh I can only dream now! :)


----------



## pablo797

NMG, that does it,where do you live? I am coming there and throwing you a shower!! I am sorry this is probably out of turn, but your mother is a bully! And everything she says is a "me" statement. She doesn't want a shower, she doesn't like them, she will be embarrassed!  Holly cow does this woman ever think of anyone but herself. I'm serious, I am throwing you a shower and if "she" has a problem then "she" can deal with me!!! Rottpaw is right,this is a really special time in your life and your mom should not be able to spoil it for you! 

ok now i'm all riled up! Bring it on! 

Lava, so glad the test results were so good!! When are you telling people?

Austin, selfish hooker?? LOL never heard that one. I really liked the red tent, but I prefer a good murder mystery too. Love the JD Robb books, but will look into the author you like. Had to stop reading serial killer books, too many nightmares. Currently trapped in the young adult cycle. Give me a vampire, werewolf, or angel and tenage angst and i'm happy. Glad no news is good news,hang in there!

Svet, you will pass! Good luck with the itching, hope relief comes quickly. 

Skye, I am in desperate need of a pedicure and now i'm terrified! But the need for cute toes out weighs my fear. Good luck with the wedding clothes shopping. Maybe wait until last minute so you know how your body will be shaped? Good luck! 

where the heck is rebecca? Yep, i'm worried too. 

AFM, well I was going to start this post by complaining, but my leg cramps, lost keys and messed up peanut butter and jelly just sound trivial compared to everything else, so I will just say it was a tough morning. However, the sun is shinning, my bug bites don't itch anymore, it's my friday, and all my best girl friends are in town for my shower so life is pretty good. Hope everyone else has a good day!! Xxx anna


----------



## skye2010

Anna what better material to complain about but cramps, lost keys and messed up peanut butter and jam sandwich? :)) Go ahead bb.

NMG I'm afraid at some point you will have to gather all your courage together, stand up to your mama and say "NO!" Just that! Very clear. Otherwise it looks like you have a lot of unhappiness coming towards your way. Especially when it comes to raising your kid. If you let her interfere with the upbringing you will be pulling your hair in the end. If you believe that your mum is tough and you don't have it in you to do that, I'll say, you are her child and I'm sure there must be somewhere in there some tough part of her in you too. She is being selfish and unreasonable and you actually know that. I'm sure she knows it too but pulls it anyway cause no one dares opposing. 
Mum's eh!!!! Why are they there for but to drive you mad? Well I'm sure they have other qualities too like nurturing and loving etc but sometimes that doesn't stop them from being selfish. 
I must admit one thing I fear the most about having this baby is that I would end up like my mother. :shrug: i really hope not. :flower:


----------



## pablo797

skye, you said that much more diplomatically than I did. I agree with you, I am terrified of having the same relationship with my daughter that I have with my mum. Hope that since we're aware of it, it won't happen.


----------



## newmarriedgal

I think you both said it wonderfully! Thank you for understanding me and not thinking I'm this horrible selfish greedy person for being disappointed in not getting a shower. You bolster my spirits and make me realize that this is not normal and sad, actually. It makes me sad as we used to be so close but she just isn't excited about this pregnancy at all. When I say that to her, she just says, I have enough grandkids, why would I get excited over another one, so maybe she feels like she is getting old or something. ugh. but enough on that, I'll get over it and get my own coach diaper bag, darn it! :haha::haha:

Charlie says we should all throw a big BnB shower for each other - by buying something we really would want for ourselves, wrapping it up and then getting a piece of cake and sit in a big online forum and open the gifts, eat cake and chat together...and post pics of what we all got ourselves. For a man, he really does get me and I couldn't be happier with him. Esp when he talks about getting me some cake. :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Just checking on Rebekah.... she hasn't posted in her journal since the 23rd either..... :huh: I am starting to get worried.


----------



## svetayasofiya

awww NMG, I just don't know what to say that the others didn't already. How old is your mom??? I am sorry she is being like this. I just can not even imagine someone saying they aren't excited because they already have so many grandkids??? Makes me mad. I love your husband! He sounds like a real treasure. Focus on what's important and right now that is you, your baby and your relationship with your husband. You can't change your mom. We just have to accept them for who they are or move on. 
I wish you all had better realtionships with your moms. I am very close with mine, but things aren't always perfect. I also moved away to the other side of the country with a 5 hour plane ride separating us. It's very hard at times especially with the baby coming. It's harder on my dad than my mom, so throughout the years I'll get the attitude from my dad like he doesn't care etc.... and make comments like- no one forced you to move so far away. In the end I know it's a defense mechanism because he does care so much. Just because they're older than us doesn't automatically make them wiser. NMG, maybe your mom is being distant because she saving her own emotions from getting attached thinking she won't get to see this new grandchild grow up? I really don't know, but try not to dwell. :hugs: 

Let's start a 'get NMG a coach bag fund'!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Sorry for the worry! It's been a bit hectic over here. Not sure if I've mentioned that Doug has been having hypoglycemic episodes so we've been going in for tests for him. I postponed my own appointment tomorrow because the specialist got him in quickly or he'd have to wait until November. I've been calling to be sure they are sending the reports to the specialist and doing my own research based on my own findings when he goes through these episodes. My thought is that the stress is causing a particular hormone to release too much insulin in his body. I HIGHLY doubt it's cancer or they would have caught it over the 3 year period he's had this and he's been in and out of the hospital ...now the episodes are more frequent...I'm thinking the fact that the baby is almost here, he's taken on so much PLUS his own job in the cardiac unit and he's not without stress that's for sure. 

I'll also be sure to have his thyroid tested and also his glands to be sure it's not a tumor but those are worse cases and my gutt is telling me he needs a new diet, exercise and STRESS plan. Not sure WHAT he'll do as he doesn't like yoga because of the overall foundation of it all. Yoga philosophy goes against his moral belief. I honor that, though honestly He doesn't have to think about their philosophy...he can STILL take on the breathing aspect while still praising the Lord for heavens sake. :rofl:

Amelia is doing well so far. We'll be at 30wks on Sunday. :happydance: As for the cardiac consult. Well, I didn't get the result I wanted to hear but it was overall positive. She's still breech and still refusing to move for ANYONE that wants a picture from her. She's her mother's daughter that's for sure! :haha: They were able to get pics of her heart but it was blurry. Basically one of the other cardiac specialists came in and examined the pics and everything. He said he didn't see a thing! He did say though (and this is what I DIDN'T want) was that even though he didn't see it, doesn't mean something small isn't there. :wacko: With the wiggly little uncooperative Amelia, he couldn't rule out something small because the pictures were fuzzy. 

Conclusion is that they will wait until she's actually born and perform another ultrasound on her heart in the hospital before she leaves just to be sure there's nothing there. What he DID say is that even IF there was VSD. It's so small that he was confident it'd either close up on it's own OR the surgery would be minimal. So that's good. But this momma wanted confirmation that everything was closed and just be able to leave carefree! 

As for the wedding, nope, it's not until the 26th of August. I'm actually in a frenzy over here ready to cry because I too am having issues finding something nice to wear to both the wedding AND my shower. I'm plus size so they have crap clothes for me anyways. The pants they now sell are the stupid lycra panels that don't hold for us plus size women. Those suckers fall down easily on me and honestly with the PCOS apron I have, it looks ridiculous! I just look ugly! Maternity dresses in plus size either are UGLY or look like flippin moo moo's. :wacko: I've found ONE dress that may work but the company is an online only and I'm unsure if it's safe to do business with them.

I have ONE pair of capri's I've been wearing that have the old cotton panel that feels night and looks nice. Can't seem to find any like them in thrift stores. I'm honestly not sure WHAT to do. Even for church. What do I keep wearing one pair of capri's and changing shirts each week?? ((sigh)) I'm feeling big and ugly right now. I love my little girl, but it sucks to be a size that has no nice clothing to make me feel and look like a woman.

Okay, enough about me.

nmg. Honestly I'd throw a sip and see after the baby is here. Register somewhere and I would keep mom out. She's too much flippin drama! My mom is actually helping to throw mine. She keeps wanting to invite her mother who hates me and I told her the party would be over. It's hard enough to let my mother throw the party since while I KNOW she loves me, she hasn't at all been supportive through the loss of my son. When I need her most she's emotionally unavailable. In fact, most people coming to the shower are from the church. I have VERY FEW family members coming to my shower. All in all though, the people who are there have been the ones who have supported us through both tragedy AND joy. 

Please try to create a boundary with mom. I've been through something similar all my life and it's caused nothing but emotional turmoil and heartache for my husband and I. If you can't have family and friends that are supportive then it's time to cut the cord and move forward in making your own family and newfound friends who WILL support both you and your husband! If you want a shower, throw one yourself and DON'T invite those who refuse to support you. I wouldn't even invite your mother with the crappy attitude she's had. THAT will turn back and bite her in the ass when her grandkid comes. Sorry, I don't swear often, but it's sickening and I get frustrated with my own parental drama. It's hard to see this happening to others. 

I'd say throw one yourself and invite those who would be supportive OR have a "sip n see" with tea and hors d'oeuvres. Get invites and make sure you add a little paper sharing where your registered. As nice as it would be to have family and/or friends support you...if they're not willing....there's nothing wrong with you throwing your own. I wouldn't give a DAMN that it embarrasses your mother. Lay that responsibility in HER lap..it's NOT your embarrassment to hold onto. YOU'VE done NOTHING wrong!

Anna, good golly I'm frustrated with your parents too. I know they love you like mine do...in an odd sort of way, but HOLY CATS! Can there Palease be some safe boundaries here please?! I think that talk will help a great deal. Again, lay the lines down...DON'T hold on to HER hurt. Her anger and her disappointment is HERS, not YOURS to deal with. They should have asked how you felt about this or asked what your plans were. You have EVERY right to move forward with YOUR plans and say NO to theirs. THEY were the ones that made the decision without thought so THEY need to reap the consequences when "no" is said on those occasions!

Oooee. I think I'm hormonal. Sorry for the aggressive talk. I think I'm getting tired of fighting and advocating in all directions that my mouth is starting to spew what I think at inappropriate times. I don't know, maybe this will be a good thing for others in that it will force them to face certain facts about the boundaries I have for myself and my immediate family. Enough is enough already and I'm living my own darn life the best I can!! If nobody likes it, the door is right in front of them! :winkwink:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Just on the bus so this will be quick but holy cow MA 30 weeks!!!!! :happydance: Amazing!!!!!!! Sorry for your husbands health troubles bur he's very lucky to have you looking over him. 
Glad you and Amelia are ok :thumbup:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls!!!
Rebekah - SO glad to hear you are doing well... Hoping for the best of results for Doug! Congrats on 30 weeks! 

NMG - I agree with all these other girls... I am sorry your mother behaves like this... I have my issues with mine, too, but my heart hurts for you that she says such things to you. Hugs!!! Oh - and I really LOVE the ideas of the sip n' sees... I went to one at a friend's home a few months ago, hosted by the couple themselves, and meant to be a celebration of their child's birth... We brought a gift, even though they didn't put registry info in the invite, and think most would do the same for you! I thought it was a fantastic idea for a party!

Anna - (and everyone!) Hope I didn't offend with the "hooker" remark... Its actually a term of endearment my GF's and I use with each other... no offense intended! Oh yes... the teen books rock ~ much better than the ones at our age! I want to read the "Hunger Games" series... have you read those? And, btw, BOO for a bad morning!!! Wishing you a FAB weekend!!!!

As far as "Mommie Dearest" stories go... my folks were in this past weekend & when she walked into my house, my mom saw me and started laughing! THEN, at dinner, she commented something to the effect that I could always sew myself "plus-size MuMus"... I burst out in tears and went to the ladies' room... And I wonder why I have weight issues!!! Mothers!!! Urgggggh!!! And I have 3 daughters coming! Lord, help me! :)

31 weeks today... I had steroid injections, as they are starting to prepare for the onset of PTL... BP and all are still good, so I'm not losing hope for several more weeks! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi girls!!!
> Rebekah - SO glad to hear you are doing well... Hoping for the best of results for Doug! Congrats on 30 weeks!
> 
> NMG - I agree with all these other girls... I am sorry your mother behaves like this... I have my issues with mine, too, but my heart hurts for you that she says such things to you. Hugs!!! Oh - and I really LOVE the ideas of the sip n' sees... I went to one at a friend's home a few months ago, hosted by the couple themselves, and meant to be a celebration of their child's birth... We brought a gift, even though they didn't put registry info in the invite, and think most would do the same for you! I thought it was a fantastic idea for a party!
> 
> Anna - (and everyone!) Hope I didn't offend with the "hooker" remark... Its actually a term of endearment my GF's and I use with each other... no offense intended! Oh yes... the teen books rock ~ much better than the ones at our age! I want to read the "Hunger Games" series... have you read those? And, btw, BOO for a bad morning!!! Wishing you a FAB weekend!!!!
> 
> As far as "Mommie Dearest" stories go... my folks were in this past weekend & when she walked into my house, my mom saw me and started laughing! THEN, at dinner, she commented something to the effect that I could always sew myself "plus-size MuMus"... I burst out in tears and went to the ladies' room... And I wonder why I have weight issues!!! Mothers!!! Urgggggh!!! And I have 3 daughters coming! Lord, help me! :)
> 
> 31 weeks today... I had steroid injections, as they are starting to prepare for the onset of PTL... BP and all are still good, so I'm not losing hope for several more weeks! :)

You at least need to get to 5 more weeks! Glad their giving you steroid shots though! A friend of a friend just had her triplets too and she made it to 36ks at 4lbs a piece. They are healthy and beautiful! All seems to be going well on your end. Just try to take it easy the next few weeks so you can get that far! Are They still checking your length or did they stop at 24/28wks? They gave this other girl progesterone when she started showing signs of PTL (not sure if it was my form or not) and she made it to 36wks. Will they do that with you? 

It sounds like you have a pretty awesome team! Wish I were there for the medical care....NOT the heat though. :rofl:

As for the comments your mom makes. Darlin, if you were that bad you may not have carried the triplets this far. Your in pretty damn good shape to be carrying triplets. They're going to weigh you down a bit. your carrying twice more the load that the rest of us are..with exception to lava!! :winkwink:

I WOULD try to keep bounderies with mom as well when the girls are here. Last thing you want for them is gramma encouraging unhealthy weight issues and eating habits from her thoughtless remarks.:wacko:

Push her remarks to the side. Sounds like she's more uneasy with her own body issues and needs to pass them off to you sadly.:nope:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Mommy's Angel said:


> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!!
> Rebekah - SO glad to hear you are doing well... Hoping for the best of results for Doug! Congrats on 30 weeks!
> 
> NMG - I agree with all these other girls... I am sorry your mother behaves like this... I have my issues with mine, too, but my heart hurts for you that she says such things to you. Hugs!!! Oh - and I really LOVE the ideas of the sip n' sees... I went to one at a friend's home a few months ago, hosted by the couple themselves, and meant to be a celebration of their child's birth... We brought a gift, even though they didn't put registry info in the invite, and think most would do the same for you! I thought it was a fantastic idea for a party!
> 
> Anna - (and everyone!) Hope I didn't offend with the "hooker" remark... Its actually a term of endearment my GF's and I use with each other... no offense intended! Oh yes... the teen books rock ~ much better than the ones at our age! I want to read the "Hunger Games" series... have you read those? And, btw, BOO for a bad morning!!! Wishing you a FAB weekend!!!!
> 
> As far as "Mommie Dearest" stories go... my folks were in this past weekend & when she walked into my house, my mom saw me and started laughing! THEN, at dinner, she commented something to the effect that I could always sew myself "plus-size MuMus"... I burst out in tears and went to the ladies' room... And I wonder why I have weight issues!!! Mothers!!! Urgggggh!!! And I have 3 daughters coming! Lord, help me! :)
> 
> 31 weeks today... I had steroid injections, as they are starting to prepare for the onset of PTL... BP and all are still good, so I'm not losing hope for several more weeks! :)
> 
> You at least need to get to 5 more weeks! Glad their giving you steroid shots though! A friend of a friend just had her triplets too and she made it to 36ks at 4lbs a piece. They are healthy and beautiful! All seems to be going well on your end. Just try to take it easy the next few weeks so you can get that far! Are They still checking your length or did they stop at 24/28wks? They gave this other girl progesterone when she started showing signs of PTL (not sure if it was my form or not) and she made it to 36wks. Will they do that with you?
> 
> It sounds like you have a pretty awesome team! Wish I were there for the medical care....NOT the heat though. :rofl:
> 
> As for the comments your mom makes. Darlin, if you were that bad you may not have carried the triplets this far. Your in pretty damn good shape to be carrying triplets. They're going to weigh you down a bit. your carrying twice more the load that the rest of us are..with exception to lava!! :winkwink:
> 
> I WOULD try to keep bounderies with mom as well when the girls are here. Last thing you want for them is gramma encouraging unhealthy weight issues and eating habits from her thoughtless remarks.:wacko:
> 
> Push her remarks to the side. Sounds like she's more uneasy with her own body issues and needs to pass them off to you sadly.:nope:Click to expand...

Thank you, Rebekah.... You are such a sweet dear!!! I read an article the other day about young girls... Author (female author/editor) commented on how the first thing people say to young girls is a comment on how "pretty", "cute", etc., they are... Her theory was that those type of comments systemically ingrain a sense of self-worth based on looks, etc... I confess to being guilty, as did the author, who said she now makes a concentrated effort to comment on school, books, sports, etc... I don't think folks mean anything negative by such comments, but when you think about it... it sure makes a lot of sense. Sorry to digress, just something to ponder for us moms-to-be of girls...

Oh - on the dress front - I bought ridiculously priced strapless sundresses for all my showers and just absolutely hate how I look in the pics... On the other hand, I have another knit long/maxi dress with little cap sleeves, solid black, that I got at Target in the plus section (which fits me better now than maternity)... Anyway, paired with BIG, BOLD, BRIGHT colored necklace, it looks FAR better than the pricey stuff I bought! You can't go wrong with black, IMHO... I had big ol' hot pink beaded necklace on and it looked cute!! Maybe look for something like that? ... Good luck!!! 

Your friend did great!!!! I am going to certainly try... Forgot to mention & since you asked... Peri checked my cervix today and is 0.5 cm dilated... he seemed to think this was normal... But OMG... that HURT!!!! FYI.. things are a lot more swollen and tender "down there" than before... sheesh! Just an FYI... :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!!
> Rebekah - SO glad to hear you are doing well... Hoping for the best of results for Doug! Congrats on 30 weeks!
> 
> NMG - I agree with all these other girls... I am sorry your mother behaves like this... I have my issues with mine, too, but my heart hurts for you that she says such things to you. Hugs!!! Oh - and I really LOVE the ideas of the sip n' sees... I went to one at a friend's home a few months ago, hosted by the couple themselves, and meant to be a celebration of their child's birth... We brought a gift, even though they didn't put registry info in the invite, and think most would do the same for you! I thought it was a fantastic idea for a party!
> 
> Anna - (and everyone!) Hope I didn't offend with the "hooker" remark... Its actually a term of endearment my GF's and I use with each other... no offense intended! Oh yes... the teen books rock ~ much better than the ones at our age! I want to read the "Hunger Games" series... have you read those? And, btw, BOO for a bad morning!!! Wishing you a FAB weekend!!!!
> 
> As far as "Mommie Dearest" stories go... my folks were in this past weekend & when she walked into my house, my mom saw me and started laughing! THEN, at dinner, she commented something to the effect that I could always sew myself "plus-size MuMus"... I burst out in tears and went to the ladies' room... And I wonder why I have weight issues!!! Mothers!!! Urgggggh!!! And I have 3 daughters coming! Lord, help me! :)
> 
> 31 weeks today... I had steroid injections, as they are starting to prepare for the onset of PTL... BP and all are still good, so I'm not losing hope for several more weeks! :)
> 
> You at least need to get to 5 more weeks! Glad their giving you steroid shots though! A friend of a friend just had her triplets too and she made it to 36ks at 4lbs a piece. They are healthy and beautiful! All seems to be going well on your end. Just try to take it easy the next few weeks so you can get that far! Are They still checking your length or did they stop at 24/28wks? They gave this other girl progesterone when she started showing signs of PTL (not sure if it was my form or not) and she made it to 36wks. Will they do that with you?
> 
> It sounds like you have a pretty awesome team! Wish I were there for the medical care....NOT the heat though. :rofl:
> 
> As for the comments your mom makes. Darlin, if you were that bad you may not have carried the triplets this far. Your in pretty damn good shape to be carrying triplets. They're going to weigh you down a bit. your carrying twice more the load that the rest of us are..with exception to lava!! :winkwink:
> 
> I WOULD try to keep bounderies with mom as well when the girls are here. Last thing you want for them is gramma encouraging unhealthy weight issues and eating habits from her thoughtless remarks.:wacko:
> 
> Push her remarks to the side. Sounds like she's more uneasy with her own body issues and needs to pass them off to you sadly.:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Rebekah.... You are such a sweet dear!!! I read an article the other day about young girls... Author (female author/editor) commented on how the first thing people say to young girls is a comment on how "pretty", "cute", etc., they are... Her theory was that those type of comments systemically ingrain a sense of self-worth based on looks, etc... I confess to being guilty, as did the author, who said she now makes a concentrated effort to comment on school, books, sports, etc... I don't think folks mean anything negative by such comments, but when you think about it... it sure makes a lot of sense. Sorry to digress, just something to ponder for us moms-to-be of girls...
> 
> Oh - on the dress front - I bought ridiculously priced strapless sundresses for all my showers and just absolutely hate how I look in the pics... On the other hand, I have another knit long/maxi dress with little cap sleeves, solid black, that I got at Target in the plus section (which fits me better now than maternity)... Anyway, paired with BIG, BOLD, BRIGHT colored necklace, it looks FAR better than the pricey stuff I bought! You can't go wrong with black, IMHO... I had big ol' hot pink beaded necklace on and it looked cute!! Maybe look for something like that? ... Good luck!!!
> 
> Your friend did great!!!! I am going to certainly try... Forgot to mention & since you asked... Peri checked my cervix today and is 0.5 cm dilated... he seemed to think this was normal... But OMG... that HURT!!!! FYI.. things are a lot more swollen and tender "down there" than before... sheesh! Just an FYI... :)Click to expand...

Well that makes sense as to why your getting the injections then though I will off you some hope here. Usually women with singletons and sometimes twins go for weeks at 2cm's dilated. So .5cm's isn't at all that much to worry about. The only thing I'd tell you is to take it easy a little bit more. No long walks, no major exercising, picking up,etc. I'm sure you've already got this down as you have some pretty awesome Dr.'s on your side. Since your already dilating just a bit though, it's good to go slower because you at least want that 36 wks for the triplets. Will they give you progesterone suppositories if you start to dilate further? It honestly sounds like you could go the 36wks and that's why they're not fretting. They're taking precaution to keep the babies safe with lung development. I'm really excited that you have awesome healthcare over there. 

Speaking of sensitive...I've been feeling a bit of stretching when I'm pee'ing. I'm thinking she's hit the stitch. Her feet are down and I felt the other day as though she really kicked the heck outa my stitch. It was a shooting pain down there. I'm "hoping" she's not there yet, but if she is, that's what the stitch is there for...to hold her in. I'm just praying there won't be any issues with water breaking early. The dear girl in the IC forum freaked me the heck out when her water broke at 34wks at her shower. SAME time as mine. She of course had different circumstances behind her issues so I'm hopeful we'll go at least to 36wks. Would LOVE to go to 39wks and get to October. We'll see.

Your doing good though. I really believe your body was in good shape to begin with and has helped these little ones stay put without issue. It's something to be proud of little momma!:hugs:


----------



## skye2010

MA I'm so glad that you are here :))And you are at 30 weeks :happydance::happydance: I actually stalked you last night just to make sure you are ok :blush:. Amelia still has time to turn so let's hope she has a summersault soon. Remember Mrs J's daughter Scarlet did it at the last minute :)) So here is some turning vibes for Amelia "Turn Amelia turn and get ready :)))" My SIL used to talk about some moves with the exercise ball that helped the baby to turn. But I have no idea what they are or where to find it. :shrug: I googled pregnant celebs on red carpet, they are all big and very beautiful at that stage. Austin's tip is a good one. Most wear black with dramatic jewelry. I think a long tiered strapless dress with rushed top might work well. If you can't find anything and get desperate, it's really easy to make. Basically different lengths of squares stitched together from less wide to widest. And the top rushing is elastic bands stitched in rows. Wouldn't take anymore than 3 hrs to make.

Austin I'm so excited about your girls :kiss: Hope they stay there as long as they need to be healthy and dare I say "Cute" when they come out. :haha: You know I understand where that man is coming from but I must say I don't like that view that much. Little girls are cute and pretty and they grow to be beautiful women. Women add a lot of beauty, elegance and grace in our world. There is no other creature whose female is so beautiful. And that's amazing. I don't see why this quality should be traded for academic encouragement. Cause there is no reason a girl can not be both cute, beautiful, sweet and also very sharp academically. There is nothing I find distasteful as the women who have managed to climb the work ladder when they are butchy, bossy, look and act like men. Cause a woman can never be a man. She would be lacking other qualities men would have that gives them the sort of manly grace. Also encouraging a child academically is a different thing than encouraging him/her to be who they are: a boy or a girl. We praise little boys for being so strong and boystorous and handsome as well. It's both necessary and gives them satisfaction and helps them find their little shoes in this world. The gender differentiation is necessary in my view to give kids their identity as long as the encouragement isn't limiting or prejudiced. Like "Boys don't cry" "Boys are better at sports" "Girls shouldn't have fun when the are teenagers " etc etc... As for books and academic encouragement, if kids feel that they are forced they start hating it anyway. I think it's best to find every child's own boundaries and push that gently but strongly as much as they can take. Not to a point where the child is unhappy.

NMG I don't want to comment anymore on your mum cause I said enough but I want to remind you that every child is a miracle. They are all precious and beautiful and needs being valued appreciated and celebrated. If you actually don't start celebrating this child from the beginning it might cause bonding problems later on. Baby showers, birth celebrations, birthdays, christmass, first tooth, weddings even holidays are in every culture that celebrates every individual's being in this world and bonding with others. They are all there to welcome the individuals milestones in life. Your baby is already a human being in this world. It's tiny but it's little heart is beating. And whatever celebrations you will have will be precious for him or her. You can keep photos and memories of it to her once he/she is old enough. It's also the first time you introduce him/her to your circle of friends and family. :hugs::hugs: Just sthg to think about :)


----------



## lavalux

Rebekah
Glad you & Amelia are well. I hope Doug's health issues can be properly diagnosed & treated. He is certainly in good hands with your love & advocacy. Thanks for updating us & congrats on 30 weeks.

Never,
Don't you have a doctor's appt & scan today? I'm sending you & Furry lots of good, sticky vibes! Please keep us posted.

AFM, 
I told my section leader yesterday that I was pregnant with twins and she was lovely about it. She teared up & gave me a big hug, told me we'd figure out the leave situation if I needed to go on bed rest, etc. Will tell my other coworkers in a couple weeks. I know some have been asking whether we are going to start a family, which is an understandable question. But, apparently, my paralegal asked my boss if I was pg b/c she thought I'd gained some weight. She is an annoying busybody so I'm not surprised, but she will ask in front of everyone whether I used fertility drugs etc and I need to prepare a decent response. I don't mind telling close family & friends, but I don't need the whole office knowing all my private business. I really hate the idea people are talking about my weight behind my back. Guess I need to get used to them commenting to my face now. Ggrrr. Anyway, I'm happy because I made it to 12 weeks and feel glad that I will be finishing my first trimester soon.

Oh by the way, reading Hunger Games right now & it's awesome. ;)


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup: Congrats on 12 weeks lava! :happydance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Lava!!! I didn't realize it was 12 weeks already!!! 
BIG CONGRATS to you!!!! That is awesome!! :) :) :)

As far as office stuff goes, I found that everyone was really supportive and nice (esp my boss)... And yes, you are correct, as we are older, the FIRST question out of everyone's mouth is, "Did you use Fertility Drugs?" I decided early on that, for me, I would be completely open about the use of drugs and a FS, because when I was going through it, I thought I was the ONLY person I knew. It's what led me here, actually, to all the fantastic supportive ladies... BUT, we did decide that no one really needed to know about IUI's, etc.... Don't know why but that seemed more personal to me... 

SO, when asked that question, my response is, "Yes.... we sure did. And you know, when they say there's a chance of multiples, believe me, there's a chance." :) Another good response I have heard from others, though, is simply, "Why do you ask?" which shuts it down pretty quickly. 

Sorry for the novel! And "Hunger Games" is next on the Kindle! Thanks for the rec!

EVERYONE ELSE, Good morning!!!! HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## codegirl

If I got asked about drugs I think I would just stare at them... with a "seriously?" look on my face and see what they say.

I find uncomfortable silence is a great way to shut people down. Or it will make them keep talking and sound even more rediculious. :haha:


----------



## pablo797

Hey girls,

Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing. 

Lava and Austin, read the hunger games over the last year, finished the last one a few months ago and really liked them. I am jealous you have such good reading ahead!!! Austin, no offense on the hooker comment, I thought it was funny!!! Lava, congrads on 12 weeks!!! That's awesome. 

Ma, glad you are ok, sorry about Doug. Sounds like he is in good hands. Congrads to you on 30 weeks!!! It's a good news day.

NMG, sounds like you have a handle on your mum and a good out look. I like the idea of an online baby shower!!

Svet, when is the test again???

AFM, not much to tell, must be the hormones but I miss DH already. He's camping solo this weekend while my girlfriends are here. Shower is Sunday and I've been trying to figure out what I was going to wear, and was thinking about target. So I'm going to go tomorrow and see what they have. 
Hope everyone has a good night!!!

P.S. A friends who's in town this weekend but leaving on Saturday before the shower gave me a pair of cashmere pink booties. A mutual friend of ours was on the Ellen Degeneras show and they were having a mommy give away day and this was one of the gifts. So apparently they're the big thing in LA and now I have a pair! LOL she'll be the biggest fashionista in Breckenrdige that's for sure!!!

Ok I'm out!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks everyone. Dougs appointment found me surprised. Apparently they think he's type II diabetic even with the hypos. He's taking more labs to be sure. It's gotten us both hesitating because it's just odd. Doug has been asked to continue his lows without doing anything UNLESS It goes to 50. He panics and was quite nervous when the Dr. asked this. I must add I'm concerned too because he's just AWFUL during these episodes. I feel as though we're torturing the poor guy BUT we'll try what the Dr. has asked just to see if it works itself out before he gives himself sugar pills. We also think stress has alot to do with it but in conjunction with diabetes he can't do anything to stop dougs stress that's causing the hypo's because it's about coping. SO we're both going to figure something out with diet, exercise and something for relaxation. We haven't had a real vacay in 10 years. I think this is telling us we need to lighten up and take vacations not just work, work, work. 

We'll see next week what his labs say. :winkwink:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

It has been ages since I have posted! Don't seem to have the same kind of time - perhaps when i go back to work I will have more time to slack off LOL!!!

I have tried to keep up and take notes, but if I miss something or someone, I apologize in advance.

Happy Belated Bday Viv! - Hope you had a great day and are still celebrating!

Austin - The Red Tent is a FANTASTIC Book. I too like murder mystery - One of my fav authors is Patricia Cornwell. I am also a big fan of the "cozy" murder mysterys - you know the ones that feature a caterer or inn keeper solving murders (ala Murder she wrote or diagnosis murder). I love Diane Mott Davidson. 

Anna - I hope that you shower is Awesome and that you get some really good and needed items (as well as frivilous stuff that is just plain cute and fun!)

Lava - Congrats on the results of your NT scan and 12 week milestone! Also, I got my body pillow from Walmart. It looks like a big candy cane. 

NMG - I agree with everyone else, particularly Anna - This shower is for you and YOUR baby not your mom so who cares is SHE doesn't like them. It aint for her or about her. Call your friend and tell her that you would love a shower and that your mom is crazy. Besides the fun of having people celebrate the birth of your child, the games and advice (and cake) are great too. Also, you will want the gifts as well because getting gifts is fun and the gifts. Besides the gifts are for the baby really .

Rebekah - Congratulations on 30 weeks! Also, please dont think you look yucky in plus size clothes. You are pregnant and now is the BEST time to wear mumu dresses and rock them! Get one and jazz it up with some funky earrings and necklace. Nothing is cuter than a pregnant women in a dress. I am sure what ever you wear you and Amelia will look fabulous!Also keep us posted on Doug!

To everyone else I didn't address personally, HI!!!!!! Hope you are well!

AFM - Katelyn and I have been having "mommy and me" play dates with one of the other mommies I met in the NICU. Her daughter is a few days older than katelyn and at one time were the only two babies in the NICU for about a week. She lives about 20 minutes away and it has been fantastic to hang out with not only another mommie, but another mommy of a preemie. 

Katelyn had her 4 month check up today (she is about 1 1/2 weeks from being 4 months, but her dr is going on vacation for 3 weeks) and she now weighs 8 1/2 lbs and is 21 inches long! She is starting to catch up with full term babies in terms of weight and height. She also had her 4 month immunizations shots too. Not fun. Earlier in the week she had her eye exam, even less fun to watch them prior your childs eye open and move it around with some wire looking device. Broke my heart to hear her cry/scream while it was going on. I cried. :-(. As soon as it was over she was fine.

At last she is starting to sleep more at night. I am giving her a bath between 8-9. She will eat afterwards and then sleep for about 3-4 hours. Then get up around 1am to eat again and then not again until about 4:30/5 and then again at around 7:45/8. My husband bless his heart will then get up and take her downstairs so that I can sleep for about 2 -3 hours uninterrupted.

I am so looking forward to the rest of you all to have your babies. there is nothing quite like looking at your baby and them looking back at you and then smiling. My cup runneth over with love and joy. I wouldn't change anything (even the lack of sleep) for anything in the world! I will try and post some recent photos of Katelyn tomorrow. 

Miss you guys!
Steph


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies!!

I have a few minutes to myself before the weekend gets rolling, so I thought I'd pop in to see how everyone's doing.

Austin - Yep - we just might be twins of different mothers. :) I've read Harlen Coben, too, and really enjoyed him. I must say, you have excellent taste in authors. :winkwink::thumbup: As far as the tattoo, mine's on my stomach too, but a little higher up. But it IS stretching. I can only hope that it'll eventually find it's way back to normal when this is all over. If not, well, it's not like I wear half shirts anymore. I'll just chalk it up to one more thing on my body that'll never be like it used to. :dohh:

Lava - great news on the NT results, and congrats on finally making it to 12 weeks! One trimester almost down, two to go... Did you tell your family yet? Looking forward to hearing about it!

NMG - I'm so sorry for what your mom's putting you through. Just remember, right now is all about YOU. Not her. I could go on, but it probably wouldn't be appropriate. However, if she wants to contact me I'll be more than happy to elaborate. In fact, I'd look forward to it. And I agree with everyone else on here - if you want a shower then you should have one. Period!

MA - very glad you're okay, and I'm sure hubby will be okay too. :flower:

Terri - thanks for popping in! Hope all's well with you!

Anna - have fun at your shower! LOVE the pink booties, BTW... :thumbup:

Steph - hey stranger! It sounds like Katelyn's doing great - yay!!! Get those pictures posted - we want to see updates! I'm so happy to see that your little girl is thriving. :cloud9: You're truly blessed. :flow:

Chris #1 - forgive me, but I think I read that you're rescheduled for your test? (Sorry... I took lousy notes...) Good luck!

Good morning, Skye! :hi:

AFM - Not much. We went to the Motley Crue/Poison concert last Friday, and had 4th row center seats to the Disturbed/Godsmack concert on Tuesday. AWESOME time. :) And we're heading out on the bike this afternoon for what will probably be my last ride of the season. :cry: Yep. I've decided that starting in August I'll go back to being a cautious and good girl. We're so close to the end now, that from now on it's all about her. Not that it wasn't before, but I was still living a modified version of my old life. Time to move to the next phase. Makes me a little sad (and teary-eyed!), but I know that once she's here the rewards will be limitless.

Oh - we went to my hubby's 20th reunion last night. Just can't believe the audacity of some people! First, some woman walked past me, put BOTH her hands on my belly, and started furiously rubbing like I was some sort of damn genie lamp! So I "subtly" swatted (i.e. hit) them away. Hard. She left me alone after that. :haha: That happened about 10 minutes after we arrived. Set the tone for the whole evening... sigh... I also got the inevitable question "Are you breastfeeding?" So I just said no, I started on solids years ago. 

Some people, right?

Wow! Now that I've written a novella, I guess I'd better get my butt in gear for the day. I hope everyone has a great weekend! :kiss:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Just popped in before heading out an errand - but I must say...

CHRIS/Sunshine - You made me laugh so hard I hearly peed my drawers with the breastfeeding comment!!!! THAT WAS AWESOME...


----------



## pablo797

morning all!! 

quick note to say, Sunshine, you kill me! Whatt a great response !! I wish I was that quick whitted. I never think of things like that on the spot, it's aways hours after that I think, damn I should have said . . . Anyway,awesome!! 

will write a proper post later . . .have a good saturday!! Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

sunshine71 said:


> Oh - we went to my hubby's 20th reunion last night. Just can't believe the audacity of some people! First, some woman walked past me, put BOTH her hands on my belly, and started furiously rubbing like I was some sort of damn genie lamp! So I "subtly" swatted (i.e. hit) them away. Hard. She left me alone after that. :haha: That happened about 10 minutes after we arrived. Set the tone for the whole evening... sigh... I also got the inevitable question "Are you breastfeeding?" So I just said no, I started on solids years ago.
> 
> Some people, right?

:rofl: :thumbup: Friggin hilarious!!!

Yup I rescheduled the exam. I am due to write on August 10th. I better get studying. :wacko: I finish work Tuesday, thank GOD, so that will give me 7 full days without distraction to focus on the task at hand. Then, its all about getting ready for baby and relaxing. I have NO energy anymore at all.

MA- Hope Doug feels better soon! 10 yrs??? Dang, you guys need a vacay, even if it's just to a cabin a couple hours away. Seriously. You need to think about a babymoon, NOW.

Nice to hear from you Steph! Glad to hear Katelyn is getting stronger everyday. She is so darn cute. I think I have that same outfit she is wearing in your avatar. Can't wait to have to time to actually go through all the stuff I have been given. All the cute little outfits have been in a suitcase since May. :nope:

Anna- hope you have a blast at your baby shower!!! you are too cute missing DH already. I am the same way. I find the longer we are together the less I like to be apart from him. We've been married only 1 1/2 yrs but have have been together 7 :cloud9: I can't even have proper sexy dreams. :haha: he always manages to creep into my fantasies.... :dohh:

Another hot Saturday here. It's not as humid as it was last night thank goodness. Waiting for DH to get out of the shower so we can go shopping. Going to pick up some odds and ends for the baby's room so we can start to put it together. :happydance: I promise to post pics as soon as it's ready! 

I am still itching like mad, BUT I dare say this.... I think I am getting better. Everywhere I read it says you can itch for weeks after, until your top layer of skin sloughs off, so I have been using an exfoliant every night now in my cold pre-bed shower. I then slather up in calamine, pop a Chlor-Tripolon and have been sleeping really decently for the first time in over a month! I just can't wait to be rid of this nightmare. It feels like I will never be normal again. I had a really scary thought yesterday... that if this doesn't clear up fast, I wouldn't be able to hold my brand new baby for fear of contamination. :cry::cry::cry: Thank goodness she isn't due for three more weeks, and tell her every night to stay in there for three more weeks. 

My favourite moment of pregancy: feeling her little bony body protruding out the right side of me. Elbow? knee? foot? I can't imagine loving someone more than I already lover her. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris2 lmao about the breastfeeding comment

Chris1 ok guess im still tired cuz when i first read that u had the same outfit that katelynnhas n the avatar, my first thought was they make that in adukt size lol. Then i kept reading and realized u meant for the baby. Hahahahaha sleep deprivation it willnmess with your mind!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:rofl: Good one Steph!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. First I have a funny story for a change:

Woke up out of sleep at 430am this morning SCREAMING because I had a charlie horse. I couldn't function enough to tell Doug I wasn't in labor so he started to panic! Turned the main bright lights on in the house and tried to assess the situation (he's a nurse) and I screamed for him to turn the darn lights off. He FINALLY figured out it was my leg and started rubbing the wrong direction. The WHOLE time he kept saying he was sorry for the lights and whatever else he may have done. Poor guy! I finally was able to stand or should I say LIMP to the bathroom and he came in to rub my back. 

Poor guy....he's literally been on edge since the Dr. told me I could slowly come off bedrest. He's FREAKING out about every excursion and I think he's getting nervous about delivery day. :rofl: Nothing like waking him out of sound sleep screaming. He thought the whole time I was in labor! :rofl:

Honestly the poor guy deserves the push present more than I do. He's put up with my mood swings and all the stress that comes with the injections which hurt like all getup now. (don't know why it's changed so much)

Chris you made me laugh with what happened at the reunion. Honestly I'm not sure I would have been so nice about the rubbing like a genie part. I'm not even sure I would have handled that well by someone I actually knew let alone someone I didn't.

Steph, SO glad things are going well with that beautiful little girl of yours. Made me cry listening to the love you have for her. I can't wait to experience the same thing. It blesses my heart!

Nothing is going on here today thank goodness. It's been quite the busy week last week. I'm looking forward to some rest. We have Amelia's furniture in her room though it's in boxes and has to be put together. I told Doug to relax and we'll get it done on another day off. He's been through far too much this week and needed a break. I wish I could get my moodswings under control! I'm starting to feel just terrible with the way I sometimes speak to him. He honestly doesn't deserve it. Last night It was like I was possessed when he injected me with the 17P. It's been hurting like a son of a gun and the right butt cheak spews out blood for some reason. I'm almost thinking that there's not much space left to go into the muscles. I have rock hard pilling areas and they itch REALLY bad!

Anyways, much of this has been funny to deal with "after the fact" but I'm stressing myself out because I'm afraid I'm not only stressing Doug from the screaming in pain, but I keep wondering if I'm stressing Amelia the heck out! :wacko: I keep telling myself to be brave for crying out loud. Suck it up and take the pain girl!


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Ok, here it is its gross so I probably shouldnt be so willing to share it with the world, but we tend to share everything here dont we? Plus I could use some good old fashioned sympathy :haha:
> 
> Well a month ago I started itching really badly remember? It started on my feet, then spread to my arms. I chalked it up to heat rash because its been an unbelievably hot summer and everywhere I read online it can be a real problem when pregnant because our bodies are already overheated. Ten days later it was getting worse not better and mentioned it to my OB at my doctors appt. At this point it was mostly on the insides of my arms, but soooooo bad. The rash was red and scabby from scratching. I thought maybe I had picked up a bug or something from gardening, because it literally appeared days after I spent the afternoon elbow deep in dirt. She said not likely and diagnosed me with PUPPS. Google it. Apparently it can afflict 1 in 200 people in their first pregnancy. Its an excruciatingly itchy rash that usually starts on your belly and can spread all over your body. There is no cure, just maintenance until you give birth. I never really felt like my rash looked like those I had read online for PUPPS but Im not the one with the medical degree. Anyway, so she prescribed my Cortisone cream and Benadryl cream and I continued to pop antihistamines so I could fall asleep at night. It started to get better, and actually completely healed up on my arms until it spread to my back, legs and butt! The itching is an absolute nightmare I can not even begin to tell you the agony I have been in. I started taking the antihistamines again, because the Cortisone would only work temporarily and the Benadryl cream was pretty much useless. I spend a lot of time with ice packs all over my body as its the only thing that really helps with the itch. I really try not to scratch but when I do, it makes it worse and inflamed and I literally need someone to tie my hands behind my back to not rip off the top layer of my skin. :cry: All this and being 9 months pregnant. Anyway, I spent all weekend trying not to tear my skin off, popping antihistamines and applying ice packs, reminding myself its already been 4 weeks I can endure this for 4 more.
> Monday I had my 36 week doctors appt. and she asked me how I was. I told her if it wasnt for the PUPPS Id be ok. Sure I suffer from bouts of insomnia that arent itch related, swollen feet and hip pain, but really, thats childs play in comparison to the agony of my rash. I showed her how it cleared up on my arms but has spread to my legs, back, hips and bum. She called in another OB for a second opinion and *drumroll* I no longer have PUPPS. What I have been suffering from is scabies. :cry: :cry: :cry: How horrifyingly humiliating! She assured me it has nothing to do with hygiene. I looked at her and laughed, because I am seriously probably one of the CLEANEST people you could meet. I shower twice a day (especially in the summer) and my house is always immaculate you could eat off the floors most days. I asked her how? How the hell do you get this??? Then we both remembered the gardening story. She said I most likely got it from gardening. GROSS. :sick: Apart from prolonged skin to skin contact you can get it from fabrics, bus seats etc I also went for a pedicure about a week before the symptoms started, so I am skeptical of the cleanliness there. In any respect, how I got it is irrelevant, the fact that I have it is awful. So Monday night I filled my prescription, took my shower and lubed up with the medicated cream head to toe and crawled into bed hoping for a better day Tuesday. My husband had to do the same, even though he wasnt experiencing any symptoms, but just to be safe.
> I spent the night cleaning my house. I had a total mental breakdown and cried hysterically for an hour. Got into a huge fight with my husband. It was just the cherry on the cake of a long, hormonal, increasingly uncomfortable 36 weeks. I just couldnt take it anymore and the humiliation on top of the agony I was suffering from was the last straw. We made up and then were even able to laugh about it later that night as we creamed down each others backs. My nickname now is scabby. :wacko: Niiiiice.
> 
> Two days later I am still in agony, but I have to believe it will work soon. I read online you can still itch for up to a month after treatment. :sick: :cry: I am hoping relief will come to me sooner. Gross gross gross gross gross!
> 
> So yeah, thats my story. :sigh:
> 
> On a happier note, we finished painting the nursery Sunday night. Just getting it cleaned up so we can put out the furniture and start to decorate. I hope to have it completed by the end of the weekend, minus some decorations. As soon as its ready Ill post some pics. :thumbup:
> 
> Next Tuesday is my last day of work, thank goodness! The lack of sleep and 6:30am alarm is really starting to take its toll.
> 
> I re-booked my last and final attempt at my exam for August 10th. Ill be 38 weeks + 3 days. How insane am I???? :rofl: Pas de choix! I HAVE to get passed this and put it behind me so when my beautiful little girl is here I can devote all my time and attention to her.
> 
> My MIL threw me a baby shower on the 17th. We are sooooo spoiled! I cant believe how lucky we have been. My boss threw me a luncheon/baby shower on Friday too and I got more presents! This time for me :haha: The pièce de résistance was a beautiful leather COACH hand bag. :cloud9: I have never had something so elegant before!!! Then just yesterday, at 4pm I was going into a meeting at work, and it was a surprise celebration for me with cake and everyone chipped in and got us a gift certificate to Costco. :D Its nice to feel so loved. I am a very lucky girl.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I have been following all your posts. I dont mean to make this all about me and not comment on your recent posts but I got soooo behind it would be nearly impossible to comment on everyone. I should have more time soon to stay on top of everyone. I cant believe how close so many of us are!! Its going to be a very exciting thread in a few weeks. xoxoxo

HOLY CRAP Svet!! What a nightmare for you. :cry:I think you win hands down for the worst preggie problem!!!!!


----------



## Vivienne

Yay Lava 12 weeks and good NT result.

For all you ladies who are having mum issues (especially NMG), I feel for you. My mum is my best friend next to OH and will be there when I labour. I couldn't imagine her not being there. 

Thank you for all the lovely birthday wishes. Not snowed in anymore but am not having birthday dinner til Tuesday.

To be honest I am rather over being pregnant. I slipped on ice on our porch on Thursday and broke my left foot so I can do even less now than I could before.
And the icing on the cake?? When I went for an xray the technician said, "Is there any chance you could be pregnant?"
Me under my breath, "Is there any chance you could be blind?????":growlmad:

But out loud I said, well I have been eating more but this is a baby (pointing to LARGE bump) not pies. :dohh:

Rant over.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Viv!!! I think you win love. You broke a friggin bone!!! :dohh: Dude that totally sucks. What a moron they guy was! What was his reaction after you said that???? Not long now girl. I feel so bad for you to have a broken foot. Are you on crutches? Or do you have one of those walkable casts?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Holy crap. :|. I've just upgraded to a watermelon :shock:


----------



## rottpaw

Oh no Viv! I am so sorry both for the foot and the idiot technician. But you and Chris are SO close girls! I am so excited for you both! 

And Chris I bet it feels like a watermelon by this point too! :rofl: I know I did. I delivered at 38 weeks exactly so you are super close to where our journey ended! Hugs and I can't WAIT to see these babies start arriving!

girls I am so sorry I have not yet caught up on the back pages. Will work on that this week. Hugs and love to ALL, I am out the door to go to the store for hubbys birthday dinner!

Love to all!


----------



## AustinGurrl

It's Monday... :) Hi girlies!

Viv - Bless your heart!!! How scary! I am so sorry about the ankle - I agree with Chris... You have had a helluva time this pregnancy and just about the most upbeat person I know, taking everything in stride! I'm tellin' ya... Your LO is gonna be a go getter, with nerves of steele just like Momma! I hope you don't have to use crutches, I can't imagine with a newborn AND snow! Big hugs, honey & soooo glad you have your mother there to help you!
And can I just say.... STUPID ARSE DOCTOR!!!!

MA - I am sure that Doug is just grateful you are doing so well... he knows how much pain you have endured. So exciting that you are nearly off of your bedrest time... Now, if only we could get these ridiculously high temps under control and could go outside, right?

Steph - Sounds like Katelyn is doing so well & YOU, TOO! Haha... comment about "Chris's outfit" was awesome... :)

Chris/Svet - Good luck studying!!! I know it can't be easy... I am trying to wrap up some work projects and have to DRAG myself into the home office... You can do it!

Anna - How was your girls' weekend & shower??? Hope you had an awesome time!!! LOVE the cashmere booties!!!!!!! :cloud9: What a little princess.... :)

Chris/Sunshine - You & Anna make me sooo jealous! You with the bike & her hiking... it is so awesome you girls feel good & are so active! And, yes, the tatoo "aftereffects" will be interesting.... I haven't noticed any real stretching until the last few weeks, but.... :dohh: not quite as "sexy" as it used to be... lol.... 

AFM - Again, just rockin' along... we are in "any day now" mode... The bag is packed... Watching my BP & the contractions... it is REALLY hard to sleep and my back and neck hurt constantly... I can't really complain though, as I have had a pretty easy ride (esp for trips)... 

Interesting thing, Baby A, who for the entire pg has been at the bottom of my belly, lying side-to-side, has moved drastically up... She is now vertical, head down, right smack in the middle between her sisters, B on my left and C on my right... Scary to see that, 'cause it is like she's saying, "ok - I'm getting ready!" So they are all 3 running out of room... Looking down I have A in the middle, B to her left and C on the right..... CRAAAAAZY!!! We FINALLY get another growth scan on Thurs... need to make sure they are still growing well, as that is another reason they could take them early even if I am doing okay.... Hope this week goes fast!

Love and good wishes to all!!!! Forgive me for not mentioning everyone by name... 
Charmaine


----------



## pablo797

svetayasofiya said:


> sunshine71 said:
> 
> 
> Oh - we went to my hubby's 20th reunion last night. Just can't believe the audacity of some people! First, some woman walked past me, put BOTH her hands on my belly, and started furiously rubbing like I was some sort of damn genie lamp! So I "subtly" swatted (i.e. hit) them away. Hard. She left me alone after that. :haha: That happened about 10 minutes after we arrived. Set the tone for the whole evening... sigh... I also got the inevitable question "Are you breastfeeding?" So I just said no, I started on solids years ago.
> 
> Some people, right?
> 
> :rofl: :thumbup: Friggin hilarious!!!
> 
> Yup I rescheduled the exam. I am due to write on August 10th. I better get studying. :wacko: I finish work Tuesday, thank GOD, so that will give me 7 full days without distraction to focus on the task at hand. Then, its all about getting ready for baby and relaxing. I have NO energy anymore at all.
> 
> MA- Hope Doug feels better soon! 10 yrs??? Dang, you guys need a vacay, even if it's just to a cabin a couple hours away. Seriously. You need to think about a babymoon, NOW.
> 
> Nice to hear from you Steph! Glad to hear Katelyn is getting stronger everyday. She is so darn cute. I think I have that same outfit she is wearing in your avatar. Can't wait to have to time to actually go through all the stuff I have been given. All the cute little outfits have been in a suitcase since May. :nope:
> 
> Anna- hope you have a blast at your baby shower!!! you are too cute missing DH already. I am the same way. I find the longer we are together the less I like to be apart from him. We've been married only 1 1/2 yrs but have have been together 7 :cloud9: I can't even have proper sexy dreams. :haha: he always manages to creep into my fantasies.... :dohh:
> 
> Another hot Saturday here. It's not as humid as it was last night thank goodness. Waiting for DH to get out of the shower so we can go shopping. Going to pick up some odds and ends for the baby's room so we can start to put it together. :happydance: I promise to post pics as soon as it's ready!
> 
> I am still itching like mad, BUT I dare say this.... I think I am getting better. Everywhere I read it says you can itch for weeks after, until your top layer of skin sloughs off, so I have been using an exfoliant every night now in my cold pre-bed shower. I then slather up in calamine, pop a Chlor-Tripolon and have been sleeping really decently for the first time in over a month! I just can't wait to be rid of this nightmare. It feels like I will never be normal again. I had a really scary thought yesterday... that if this doesn't clear up fast, I wouldn't be able to hold my brand new baby for fear of contamination. :cry::cry::cry: Thank goodness she isn't due for three more weeks, and tell her every night to stay in there for three more weeks.
> 
> My favourite moment of pregancy: feeling her little bony body protruding out the right side of me. Elbow? knee? foot? I can't imagine loving someone more than I already lover her. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...


promise to get all caught up tonight, but svet I learned from a friend this weekend of a skin condition that comes on during pregnancy and effects people of swedish and chilean decent. I donlt know the name off hand, but bet you can google it. It causes terrible itching. Just wondering if you could have it,not scabbies. Something to look into. 

will write more latr . .anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

I'm Danish................


----------



## svetayasofiya

I've just googled it and it's the liver disease that can cause itching. I mentioned it to my doctor last week and she brushed me off fast. She said- I'm not worried about you and a liver disease. :shrug:


----------



## pablo797

svet, it's called Cholestasis of preegnancy or Pruritus Gravidarum. Donlt know what your ethnic back ground is, but worth checking out. However I donlt want to scare you. Itls most common in women with multiples, but it's weird to me you are still itchy. Ok i'm out!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Charmaine, can't believe baby A has moved up to center position. :wacko: Must be freaky!

I haven't done any packing yet and I, like you could go anytime. HOPEFULLY to term but I should have a bag packed. :lol: Praying your scan goes well. It'd be nice to see those babies go as far as they can. :thumbup:

Doug bought Chipotle for lunch today and while it used to be my favorite. It's made me quite sick now. :rofl: I'm heading for a nap to sleep it off.

Had itching last night and ended up with some sort of odd rash on my left leg. I put some pink stuff on it and took some allergy meds in hope it works. I'm not on any antibiotic that would cause it so I'm not sure what the culprit is. Hopefully it will go away.

Nothing else really going on. Poor Doug is sick with a sore throat but other than that..I'm prepping for the next few weeks ahead. Maid comes on Wed. We rec'd our first baby registry gift in the mail from my cousin who's getting married. She send bibs, Medala bf'ing kit and a Medala storage organizer. :happydance: I put those items on the list and decided I'd take the Medala pump off since I'll be using the one at the hospital. Then we'll just rent the hospital grade at B R U to see if I'll actually need to buy one outright. In the meantime, we could use the kits so I'm excited about that! One less necessity we'll need to buy.

Also found out that people started purchasing the AOI diapers. :happydance: They can be expensive per diaper and people are buying 2 and 4 at a time. I also have the wet bag and one pack of cotton wipes. :happydance: Can't WAIT for the shower. Not just for the gifts of course but to see everyone in the same room. I designed the cake (the only thing they allowed me to do to keep me occupied) and am waiting for a part in the mail then we'll take it to the cake decorator who has my design. In the end, I won't honestly know what the final product will look like. THAT will be a surprise, but I LOVE to plan parties and design menu's so it's made me a happy camper over the past few weeks to work on the design of the cake. Just a basic buttercream sheet cake. Nothing like what you'd see on Food network as those are expensive and I HIGHLY doubt Duff would do a cake for me. :haha: Overall though, I think my cake will come out cute. I did the half and half Vanilla/Chocolate with no filling. I'm a no frills kinda gal, though I DID think of changing to pink champagne flavor for cake. Wasn't sure what it tasted like and whether everyone would like it so went more along the lines of traditional. If it was for a tea party or something like that...I'd get the pink champagne with a light frosting. Oh how I LOVE to party plan! :rofl:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi ladies!

Viv & Chris #1 (the watermelon girls :)) - it just dawned on me that you're both considered full term now!! How exciting! :thumbup:

Viv, you poor thing - I'm so sorry about the ankle! Like being pregnant isn't uncomfortable enough... Not quite sure what to say about the X-ray tech... maybe that's what happens when you let too many rays fry your brain. :shrug:

MA - how fun that you get to design the cake for your shower! I must admit, I like doing that sort of thing, too. Of course, I don't actually DO any of it... I just take my ideas to the stationer, florist, cake designer, etc... with my skills (or lack thereof) it's best to leave the actual hands-on work to the professionals. :blush:

Austin, sounds like the girlies are getting ready to make their appearance! I thought of you today - I saw a show on TLC about multiples, and the mama gave birth to 3 very healthy girls. If I remember correctly, she was at 35 weeks when they were born, and they were all sent home within 3 or 4 days after the birth. I know that you're exactly 1 week behind me, and I'll be 33 weeks this Thursday. Which would put you at 32 weeks this Thursday. (Yes, I know - I'm a numerical genius). :) So it sounds to me like you're rapidly approaching the point where there could be minimal NICU time. That's awesome! :happydance:

To everyone else... :hi:

Nothing going on with me. Hubby FINALLY finished the baby's room and put the crib together. :happydance: Now I have to start looking for a few decor-type items. Unfortunately I didn't see anything that spoke to me on Amazon, so it looks like I'll have to do it the old fashioned way and hit the stores. Bummer. I live in east-nowhere, and the only time I'm near civilization is at work. And after a long day at work the LAST thing I want to do is go shopping. I find I'm getting cranky(er) in my 3rd trimester... 

Have a good evening, all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Viv & Chris #1 (the watermelon girls :)) - it just dawned on me that you're both considered full term now!! How exciting! :thumbup:
> 
> Viv, you poor thing - I'm so sorry about the ankle! Like being pregnant isn't uncomfortable enough... Not quite sure what to say about the X-ray tech... maybe that's what happens when you let too many rays fry your brain. :shrug:
> 
> MA - how fun that you get to design the cake for your shower! I must admit, I like doing that sort of thing, too. Of course, I don't actually DO any of it... I just take my ideas to the stationer, florist, cake designer, etc... with my skills (or lack thereof) it's best to leave the actual hands-on work to the professionals. :blush:
> 
> Austin, sounds like the girlies are getting ready to make their appearance! I thought of you today - I saw a show on TLC about multiples, and the mama gave birth to 3 very healthy girls. If I remember correctly, she was at 35 weeks when they were born, and they were all sent home within 3 or 4 days after the birth. I know that you're exactly 1 week behind me, and I'll be 33 weeks this Thursday. Which would put you at 32 weeks this Thursday. (Yes, I know - I'm a numerical genius). :) So it sounds to me like you're rapidly approaching the point where there could be minimal NICU time. That's awesome! :happydance:
> 
> To everyone else... :hi:
> 
> Nothing going on with me. Hubby FINALLY finished the baby's room and put the crib together. :happydance: Now I have to start looking for a few decor-type items. Unfortunately I didn't see anything that spoke to me on Amazon, so it looks like I'll have to do it the old fashioned way and hit the stores. Bummer. I live in east-nowhere, and the only time I'm near civilization is at work. And after a long day at work the LAST thing I want to do is go shopping. I find I'm getting cranky(er) in my 3rd trimester...
> 
> Have a good evening, all!

Thanks. I think they knew they had to give me something to keep me occupied I was trying to work my way into the party planning phase. In other words, trying to put my nose where it didn't belong. :dohh::haha: I can't help myself though. I like to party plan and haven't done it in awhile. I help with the church Thanksgiving Dinner and while that's great, I'm getting the itch to plan parties. :rofl: 

Oh, can't wait to see pics of the room! We have the furniture but I'm waiting on Doug to get it together on a day off. Tomorrow is a day off but he's got a sore throat so I've decided not to press the matter and give him some space to relax on his day off. If he picks it up on his own, that's great. If not, I won't.

I'm having a hard time finding crib decor as well. As you know I like bright floral prints in primary colors. All I seem to be finding are pastels though.:wacko: Etsy has some beautiful options but they're NOT cheap and some don't come with the blanket. If I spend 300.00 on crib bedding, I want the darn blanket and will use it for her when she's in her toddler bed. 

I'm surprised though, you live in or near Rochester. They actually have better stores than here in Syracuse! I like Buy, Buy Baby and wish we had it here, though I haven't seen their bedding lately. Can't wait to see what you choose for your final choice. Ugh how I wish things were easier to choose. :lol: Good luck with your shopping!:hugs::flower:


----------



## pablo797

Evening Ladies,

Sorry I have been lurking the last few days. 

Svet, glad to hear that the doc had heard of the disease and it's not in the cards for you. good luck studying. Watermelon eh?? I definately feel like one lately. It's not so bad when I look straight down, but when I get a profile view I am amazed how big I look. 

Rottpaw, glad you are doing well. How's the sleep thing going? 

MA, I am so sorry for the charlie horse, welcome to the leg cramp club. Sucks and wouldn't wish it on anyone. Sometime I wake up just because I am afraid I will get one. Seems to always strike me in the early morning too. I think my body starts to stretch and that's when they hit. I always try now to flex my feet when I'm stretching if I'm, awake enough to think about it. It does help if you can swing your legs out of bed and stand, sounds impossible but works like a charm. Thank goodness we have DHs that are kind enough to rub our legs eh??

Steph, Katelyn looks and sounds so good!! I am so happy she is doing so well. 

Sunshine, I hope you are well.

Austin, I bet you are ready to go. Happy you have your bag packed. Are you at all dialated?? So exciting and scarry eh? Everyone asks all the time if I'm exccited and I said yes, with some trepidation. You will be a great mom, can't wait to meet all the girls. 

Vivienne, I am so sorry about your foot!!! And really . . . what a stupid tech. 

I'm sure I've forgotten some folks, sorry!!

AFM, my weekend was awesome!!! I miss my good girlfriends so much! Cried when they left. But we got to spend some great time together. Kinda made me glad I was pregnant though because they PARTIED!!! Baby shower was fun and they did a really good job. We got some awesome gifts including a pack and play that we are going to use as a bassinet. They had an arts and crafts project where everyone picked a onsie and then got to pick a design to put on it and fabric swatches to choose from, then you ironed it onto the onsie. People were really creative and it made some great personalized gifts. 

So that's all from here. Friends thinking I will go early, but I guess time will only tell. 

Have a good night. Anna


----------



## lavalux

MA,
Just think ... soon you can plan all of Amelia's birthday parties! ;)

Chris, Charmaine, Anna, Viv ... y'all are so close! Get those bags packed so you can put your feet up and relax. 

Not much to report with me. We've started announcing to friends & family so that has been fun!

Angela,
I owe you a post. Should have more time tomorrow morning. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I haven't remembered everyone by name. I've been so busy at work. Talk soon.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Sorry girls! I am just soooo frustrated at the moment....

As one would guess, your choices of strollers are VERY limited with triplets... so we decided to go with a modular system by Peg Perego that has a chassis that will hold the infant car seats when they are little bitty and then has snap in "big" seats when they outgrow the infant carseats....

We go in to order it (none are available AT a store, of course) and are told that it is "not available for order"... there are none in inventory at BRUS now. But they expect some soon... THAT WAS 2 MONTHS AGO...

There are a couple other brands, but none that will hold infants (<20lbs)... We won't need the the stroller for a while obviously, but we WILL need the carseats by the end of Sept. to get the babies home, at least. 

Issue is, if I can't get the Peg Perego stroller, I don't want to keep the Peg Perego carseats... because they were $250 each!!!! Ridiculous, right? We were fortunate enough to be given ALL 3 at showers... But I know I can get good car seats for less than that! 

Now, we are being told that it will be at least another MONTH before the Peg Perego stroller is available... but that we are "on the top of the list"... My dilemma: DO I TRUST THESE GUYS AT BRUS? If the month timeframe is accurate, it should be okay, as babies prob won't leave hosp til their actual "due date" 9/29.... and I won't need car seats til then... 

Our only other option is to go with a twin & a single frame... and there are MUCH more in choices.... but will need 2 adults to go anywhere... 

Needless to say, this is just such a crock... the stupid stroller is $1000! So the total investment in this system is quite a lot... Is this the way it will be with triplets????? Forever????? Urrrgggghhhh......

Sorrry to sound like a whiny brat! I am just soooooo fed up with this!!!! 
Vent over.... deep breath.... god, I wish I could have a glass of vino..... :dohh:


----------



## pablo797

Afternoon all!

Austin, rant is well deserved!! Can you go straight to pre -prego and order the system from then thereby by-passing BRUS? Do you already have the car seats? So you can get home from the hospital? Very frustrating indeed. What do the parents of multiples in your community say??? I hope it all gets resolved. I myself have been having the occasional glass of vino. Not often, but here and there. There are different schools of thought and to each their own, but I have been know to par take of the vino. If not now, then soon my friend you can pump and dump!!

Lava, glad to hear all is well. 
Skye, I forgot you the other day, hope you are well.
NMG, same to you, hang in there. 

AFM, had doc appt this am and all is good. Had some cramping off and on all night last night so I was curious to see if anything was amiss. Had the strep B test too. I also pre-registered at the hospital so we're ready to go if need be. Hopefully not for four more weeks. We have birthing class tonight and are watching "the movie". Can't wait to see DHs reaction!! 

However best part of the day, besides having it off now that I'm four days a week at work, was that I lost my drivers license a few months ago and went to DMV to get it replaced. I was in and out in 10 minuets!!!! That has got to be some kind of world record!!! I gave myself an hour for the task and was doubtful that would happen. So I have good Karma on my side today. Too bad I also have dog poop on my shoes that is currently wafting up and stinking me out, so I'm going to sign out and take off these shoes and clean them, then maybe take a nap!!

Hope everyone has a good day!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

P.S. 

I was just on amazon mom and they had a sale of maternity dresses for all of you with weddings and special events coming up. 

Also I thought that amazon mom offered special deals on diapers etc, but I felt as if I was ordering off just plain amazon. Is there a special way to order straight from amazon mom that I'm not doing??? I ordered diapers, wipes and a something else. Just wondering if I'm doing something wrong. Any advice is appreciated. 

Anna


----------



## AustinGurrl

pablo797 said:


> P.S.
> 
> I was just on amazon mom and they had a sale of maternity dresses for all of you with weddings and special events coming up.
> 
> Also I thought that amazon mom offered special deals on diapers etc, but I felt as if I was ordering off just plain amazon. Is there a special way to order straight from amazon mom that I'm not doing??? I ordered diapers, wipes and a something else. Just wondering if I'm doing something wrong. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Anna

Thanks, Anna... I believe I have calmed a bit now... :) And I have had a bit of vino here and there... but for me, the HEARTBURN I have after even a sip is too big a price to pay for it... No moral problems with it all! Many GF's have a glass a night while prego... 

As for your question, I signed up, but have not ordered yet... I think that once you make your purchases and have signed up, you start to accrue the shipping credits, etc... ???? Not sure... Maybe one of our mommas on here can help us out! Glad your shorter schedule is agreeing with you!
C


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine, Go to Peg Perego US link and see if there's another store that will sell you the triplet stroller. I would also contact the US company and see if they can help you. Tell them your predicament and see if they can expedite things.


----------



## Vivienne

Hellooo all.

Oh Charmaine, rant away! :growlmad:

You are so close to welcoming those babies too, how exciting!!!!:baby:
And I have had a sneaky glass of beer or vino over the months, I said I would on my birthday and I did! :winkwink:

Svet, no cast just strapped up as it is a top fracture. How is the itching?? It must be such a b*&@h of a thing to have. :hugs:

Anna, sounds like you had a perfect shower, not long for you now! 

AFM, Xray tech was a WOMAN too. I guess they don't like to assume pregnancy even when it is quite obvious I am preg not fat. Also my admit form said 37 weeks pregnant, good to know they read the forms!

Well waiting for a plumber to come, only 1 hour late so far so not too bad. I'll give him 2 hours then I will start to moan.

Love to all :hugs:


PS just looked at my tattoo in the mirror (it is across my lower belly), I was proud of it once, now it looks like a contour map :cry: I'll pretend the stretchies are rivers!


----------



## sunshine71

Rant away, Austin! Lord knows, no one would blame you! I'd be ](*,) too if I were in your shoes!

Anna - how'd the DH do with the video? The one we saw wasn't bad at all. I think it was made with hubbies/partners in mind...

Viv - hope the plumber didn't make you wait too long!

As for Amazon Mom, I don't really think it looks like anything different than regular Amazon - you'll just see that a lot of the baby items have the Amazon Prime service with them. Essentially, that's what Amazon Mom is - it's free Amazon Prime for certain baby-related items.

At least, that's my understanding of it... :shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

having lower back cramps kinda like I had with Jackson so I'm going in at 1pm to be checked. I've asked them not to use speculum. They can either do trans vag. or manual. She's been very low and is kicking lower right corner of the pelvis. 

I don't feel the stitch has opened, not seeing any blood so that looks like a good sign.

I'm exhausted and haven't been sleeping so that's another issue. Good thing it's a normal pregnancy Whoa! :happydance:

Anyways, I'm going to eat lunch and go. Have a good day everyone! :flower:


----------



## pablo797

Code:



Code:

morning all! 

austin, hope you are feeling calmer. Any luck with alternitive routes to finding the baby stroller?

vivienne, hope the plumber didn't make you wait too long. How's the foot? Poor thing! And as for getting close, can't believe you only have 14 days left!!

Sunshine,we haven't watched the video yet. DH was out of town over the weekend and we had class last night, so i'm hoping tonight. Glad you liked it I will get back to you tomorrow!

MA, in class last night we had an anasteologist ( i'm sure I killed that typing from my phone with no spell check). Anyway he talked about epidurals and it was interesting. I was espicaly curious about the walking epidural I had read about and he said they don't do those here as people kept faling down. Go figure. Our teacher and doula also wanted to stress how hooked up to machinery you are when you have an epidural. Also different hospitals use different mixes of numbing medicine. Here it's pretty gentle and you control how much you get so you can control how much feeling you have. I found it very informative and I would suggest you talk to an anasteologist (sorry again) if you're still concerned about the epidural. Different hospitals seem to have different protocols. 

AFM, I think the pain in my hips is enough to keep me from doing this again. Sleep is aweful!! On the positive side class last night was good and we watched "the video". DH handeled it pretty good, but was definitely taken aback. ( I just realized sunshine, is this the video you were referring to or the happiest baby on the block video?) 

I think we're both on the same page: natural for as long as possible epidural if it gets to be too much. I want to be able to move through the contractions, walk, sit on exercise ball, take a bath, etc. All of which you can't do with an epidural, at least not at our hospital. Does anyone feel as if they're going to go early? I keep having this feeling i'm going early. May be wishful thinking. 

one last note, thanks for the advice about amazon mom, but i'm still screwed up. Let this be a lesson to anyone. I ordered some diapers and wipes yesterday and the web site said not eligible or amazon prime free shipping. Then last night got an email saying my amazom prime benefits have been extended throughh amazon mom for two more months???!! WTF!! Where were they yesterday when I spent $20 on shipping. I am confused. I am going to call and try and find out what lm doing wrong. 
ok this wasn't going to be a long post and it's turned into another novel so . . . 

have a good hump day! Anna


----------



## sunshine71

MA - good luck w/your checkup!

Anna - you're right, I was referring to the delivery video. The one we saw had hardly any blood at all. I realize it's not horribly bloody to begin with, but it still seemed like the video showed less than there should be. I'm sure that's on purpose to lessen the freak-out factor...

That's weird about the Amazon thing - although I know that not all baby related items are eligible, I thought that only those that are can extend your Prime benefits. But maybe not. (As you're looking through the items, the ones that are eligible will be marked with the "Prime" symbol). I maxed mine out to a year with my first few purchases because we bought the crib, so I haven't had to pay attention to that part of it. But I still have to pay attention to whether it qualifies for Prime or not for shipping purposes. It'll be interesting to hear what you find out, because I'm thinking of opening one up in the hubby's name when I get close to the end of my year.

Have a good afternoon, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Good luck, MA. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Happy Wednesday All! 
Thanks for all your support re: my "meltdown"... Hopefully problem solved. The BRUs Mgr called back and said we will have it by the end of August and he is expediting the shipping. FINGERS CROSSED! We *could* order from another retailer, but we nearly have enough in gift cards from BRUs AND they will give us the 15% registry completion discount... Hopefully..... 

Which reminds me of ONE more point for NMG - Be sure to check out registries, because even if you don't have a shower, most of the baby stores offer a discount for what you "don't receive" as a gift... So go ahead & set one up, even if no shower planned! 

MA - Hope your appt goes well! Keep us posted on how you're doing!!! 

Anna - Glad the classes are good... I understand about the "feelings" of going early... I have really scaled back my activity level this week... I call it now "Recliner Rest", as my bed is too uncomfortable... I have found that when I really take it easy, the pressure lessens and I feel less like a big ol' ticking time bomb... or Hindenburg :) 

Viv - Hope your plumber showed, Little Mama! 

AFM - I am finally throwing in the work towel tomorrow and going on FMLA leave... I think it is time. I am just not getting all that much work done and its hard to "manufacture" the time... Boss is supportive and says she is amazed I lasted this long! Man, I am gonna miss that paycheck, though! STDisability won't kick in til the Csection... Better than nothing for a while, I guess! 

Had a major mental emotional breakdown last night... Told DH I look & feel like a monster, that I fear we will be destitute and never able to travel or have our lifestyle again ... I feel kinda bad, like I was telling him he doesn't make enough money... which is totally not true. I think this is just finally getting to me. I am tired of waiting and ready to move on ... BUT need to drop that for the next few weeks!! Trying to get that attitude adjustment today... *** deep breaths ***

On a good note, my neighbor came over (she has a 5 mo old boy) and brought a super cute baby gift... She is quite a bit younger (8 yrs, I think) but also stopped working after her MBA and had baby.... During our chat, she told me how lonely she is and how much she loves her baby, but that it is so hard to have no adult interaction.... Made me feel a bit better and made me really want to get to know her better... I told her to hang on for a few months and we can get out and walk the babies, etc... 
It's nice to see that everyone else feels crazy at times too... :hugs:

Dr appts and 32 wk growth scans tomorrow!!! Hoping for 4 lb'ers!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Came back from the Perinatal Center on an emergency visit. My husband insisted I go in because I had back cramping similar to what I had with my son. I kinda figured all would be well because if it wasn't, there'd be obvious pulling and bleeding from the stitch I have placed. 

I went in though and got to see my baby girl. She's pretty rambunctious in there which is why not only am I feeling heaviness on my bladder but my lower back is in constant pain. She's HILLARIOUS! Her head is at my belly button which is why I feel an odd bump there once in awhile. Her spine is just curving to my left side and her bum down from that. Her feet are over toward my lower right side which I've been getting some swift HARD kicks. When the nurse put the sonogram over her bum, she used her bum to push up because she was NOT having any of it! :rofl: Kicked me a few times in the lower corner of the pelvic area as well. 

THEN, when they put me on the contraction monitor (which I new would come out fine because it's above the navel and my lower back is the issue) they also put her on the stress test for her heart. She kept moving around and hitting the nurse again. :haha: Her heart rate is excellent and all was well but we found it quite comical that she was pretty rambunctious. Oh how I think she's taking after her mother. My own mother said I was an only child, but she felt like she had 6 kids at once with me. :rofl: Will I be able to keep up with our little miss Amelia?! :shrug:

I need some SLEEP! I'm dying from lack of sleep lately. THIS is something I praise...at least it's a normal pregnancy issue. It's nothing serious, though I did beg for some sleeping pills for relief. They didn't budge though. :rofl:

Anna,

I'm the same way. I don't want to be stuck on all the wiring, not a fan of not being able to walk so I'm going to try to go as long as I can without it. I DID go natural with Jackson, but then that was at 22wks and he was quite small. TOTALLY different this time I'm sure as Amelia will be bigger.

I'm hoping to labor at home with the Doula as long as I can and THEN go in. IF I need the Epi then I won't fret. 

As it looks now (and there's still time) Amelia is STILL in breech position. It has me on edge a bit as this will change EVERYTHING and I won't have a choice about c-sections or spinals. :wacko: There's still time, but the fact that both Jackson AND Amelia have liked breech for most of their terms I'm slightly panicking. This pregnancy is new to me and I'm much further along so maybe she will turn at the very last second. We shall see.

I meet with NICU the end of August. I'm thinking I should take a tour of the darn hospital even though I don't want to. I know the 7th floor nurses well since having been there 3 times over this pregnancy. LOVE them dearly. What I"m leary of is going BACK to labor and delivery on the 8th floor which carries some bitter sweet memories and an attending who is now a regular Dr. who sat on crucial time to try specific meds in hopes to stop the infection I had with Jackson. Instead she left it for the morning Docs and by 23 hours it was too late to do anything. SHE has been asked to stay FAR far away from me.

I've heard that some hospitals put the port for epi's as soon as you get to the hospital. I"m going to ask they NOT do it....unless of course she's breech and I have no choice anyways. :shrug:

As far as early...I keep prepping because I could go anywhere from now up to my due date. I'm unsure how far I'll get....but watch me end up two weeks late. :rofl: I won't mind because I'd like her to be born in Oct. I just don't know when I'll go. It's so freaky because I'm a planner. I've totally been out of my comfort zone. I better get used to it with a baby/child on the way. Life will NEVER be the way I plan....I need flexibility! :winkwink:

I'm not sure about the Amazonmom thing. It honestly doesn't look any different from regular amazon. I've heard that disposable diapers are pretty cheap through them but since I'm not using them regularly it wouldn't be worth it to me. I mean, what else can you actually buy on it that would save money?? :shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Happy Wednesday All!
> Thanks for all your support re: my "meltdown"... Hopefully problem solved. The BRUs Mgr called back and said we will have it by the end of August and he is expediting the shipping. FINGERS CROSSED! We *could* order from another retailer, but we nearly have enough in gift cards from BRUs AND they will give us the 15% registry completion discount... Hopefully.....
> 
> Which reminds me of ONE more point for NMG - Be sure to check out registries, because even if you don't have a shower, most of the baby stores offer a discount for what you "don't receive" as a gift... So go ahead & set one up, even if no shower planned!
> 
> MA - Hope your appt goes well! Keep us posted on how you're doing!!!
> 
> Anna - Glad the classes are good... I understand about the "feelings" of going early... I have really scaled back my activity level this week... I call it now "Recliner Rest", as my bed is too uncomfortable... I have found that when I really take it easy, the pressure lessens and I feel less like a big ol' ticking time bomb... or Hindenburg :)
> 
> Viv - Hope your plumber showed, Little Mama!
> 
> AFM - I am finally throwing in the work towel tomorrow and going on FMLA leave... I think it is time. I am just not getting all that much work done and its hard to "manufacture" the time... Boss is supportive and says she is amazed I lasted this long! Man, I am gonna miss that paycheck, though! STDisability won't kick in til the Csection... Better than nothing for a while, I guess!
> 
> Had a major mental emotional breakdown last night... Told DH I look & feel like a monster, that I fear we will be destitute and never able to travel or have our lifestyle again ... I feel kinda bad, like I was telling him he doesn't make enough money... which is totally not true. I think this is just finally getting to me. I am tired of waiting and ready to move on ... BUT need to drop that for the next few weeks!! Trying to get that attitude adjustment today... *** deep breaths ***
> 
> On a good note, my neighbor came over (she has a 5 mo old boy) and brought a super cute baby gift... She is quite a bit younger (8 yrs, I think) but also stopped working after her MBA and had baby.... During our chat, she told me how lonely she is and how much she loves her baby, but that it is so hard to have no adult interaction.... Made me feel a bit better and made me really want to get to know her better... I told her to hang on for a few months and we can get out and walk the babies, etc...
> It's nice to see that everyone else feels crazy at times too... :hugs:
> 
> Dr appts and 32 wk growth scans tomorrow!!! Hoping for 4 lb'ers!!!

:hugs::flower: I hear you! I felt terrible today too. I just cried in the car because I feel fat, ugly and after our trip to the grocery store- as if nobody cared to know I was alive. I have to sit in a motorcart thingy and people not only look at me funny but just as soon run me the heck over than say excuse me. :cry: I was in the wheelchair accessible line and the guy said he was closed leaving me to find somewhere the buggy fit. NOWHERE! There was nobody in his line that had a motorcart OR wheelchair and yet here I needed that stinkin line and the idiot sent me off. I talked to the store manager who defended him as new and said most lines but two would fit the cart. Ummm tried 3 and sideswiped EVERYTHING while almost backing into a lady. People already look at me because I'm in the darn thing...makes it worse when they see I can't control it because of limited space. :wacko: I'm going to write the stores CEO and tell him what I thought of my day. Maybe a bit too far but I haven't slept in DAYS and I'm overemotional with a little one kicking the heck out of my bladder and sitting full force on my lower back. To say I'm bitchy is an overstatement! :wacko::dohh:

Hoping you feel better soon dear. I can imagine it's scary with multiples but you'll be great parents and in my opinion God will provide for all your needs.:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!!! :hi:

Anna- OMIGOD I feel the same way. I don't see myself as all that big, until I catch a profile view :rofl: Too funny! I am glad you had a great time with your girlfriends. So when you say they partied.... lol massive hangovers the next day? I certainly do not miss that! Sorry about the poop on your shoe! :sick: The video we watched at our prenatal class wasn't bad at all. Our friend who had taken the same course months earlier was scarred for life from it, but we clearly got a different video than him, lol I have the same hip pain... maybe not as bad but it wakes me up every night and forces me to toss and turn. I have the exact same feelings as you re. the epidural. Unfortunately I just found out today that I have the strep bacteria so I will be administered an antibiotic drip while in labour which totally sucks, because it means I'll be attached to a friggin IV! :growlmad: Just what I wanted to avoid!! Oh well..... it's just part of the plan now. I too have a feeling I will be early. How early I don't know, but feeling pretty sure I'll go into labour before my due date :shrug: 


MA- YAY for your upcoming shower!!! You are going to have so much fun! Glad to hear everything went well at the hospital. Amelia sounds like a tough little cookie! 


Lavalux- :yipee: for telling people! What have their reactions been?


AustinGurrl- as Anna said, your rant is well deserved girl! I say have a glass of wine! Everytime I take a sip or two I tell myself, if this were Paris my doctor would let me have the whole bottle! :haha: But yes, it gives me heartburn real bad too. :cry: It totally sucks how much more expensive it is to have triplets, but thankfully from the sounds of it, you and your DH are better equipped financially to deal with it. God only gives us what we can handle right? I say wait for the three baby stroller. In the long run it will make your life easier. Now tell me, how the heck do you fit three car seats in the back seat of a car? :wacko: That is really cool you have a neighbour in the same boat. I think it will really help with your sanity to have someone near you to interact with and understand (at least by 1/3rd) what you are going through. I am realyl lucky to have three friends on Mat leave at the same tome as me, so I'll be sure to get plenty of adult time in. Don't worry about the emotional breakdown :hugs: I think we're all experiencing it. I was ready to divorce my husband last Monday night because he didn't hug and me and say he was sorry I had scabies. :rofl: You guys WILL be able to have your life back, and you will see, it will be so much better because you are going to fall madly in love with your three little girls. :hug:


AFM- apart from the updates above........ I finished work yesterday!!! :yipee: It's so surreal. I had my Doctor's appt. today, then popped by work to drop some thank-you cards off to people. On the bus ride home I got all emotional as it totally hit me... in a few weeks time I am going to be a mommy! So exciting and terrifying at the same time. I am so glad we all have eachother to help us through. Cyber world or not! :hugs: My itching is still pretty bad but dare I say subsiding? I forgot to ask my Doctor if I can use sulphur soap while pregnant. Depends what site you read online. Some say you can, some say you can't :shrug: It's supposed to really help with itch and kill scabies mites. I did a 2nd treatment Sunday night. I am sure if that is what I had they are all gone. But when will the itching go away??!?!! 

Today I had a two hr nap this afternoon. It was bliss. :cloud9: TOmorrow I HAVE to study for at least 2-3 hrs. I have to pass this exam once and for all. After next Wed. I'll have an entire year to think baby and not work, so these next few days I have to stay focused. 

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## Vivienne

Plumber was 2 hours late but at least he turned up!

Foot OK, trying to keep off it as much as possible but went shopping for 3 hours today which wasn't the smartest!

Yay Svet we are so close! :happydance: Although midwife said today it didn't look like much was happening for me so you and Anna could beat me!

Thank goodness all is OK with Amelia Rebekah :happydance:

Another small rant for me. Had a letter from people making our curtyains saying the fabric had been held up and wouldn't be in the country until 8th of Sept!!! ARGH. :growlmad:

Also in the TMI category I have a haemorrhoid, just the one but dam it!:cry:

Ok on to a new day

Hi to all :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :) just popping in - glad everyones doing ok

MA you crack me up :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Booo to hemorrhoids! Sorry Viv! :hugs: Now stay off that foot!

I can't believe how close we are! I hope I am not experiencing the 'nesting' just yet, lol as I just spent two hours in the yard mowing the lawn, weed eating, weeding the beds, and blowing the driveway :dohh: It was a cooler morning and its been weeks since any of it has been done so I took advantage! :thumbup: Just heating up my lunch, then I HAVE to study for three hours today. That's my goal. No rest for the wicked! My vacation can start next Thursday. It helped that I didn't sleep in this morning. Got up at 8:30am. I was rested. Maybe I'll treat myself to a nap after study time. :thumbup:

I am really going to like being a housewife :haha: 

:hi: Rowan75! I see you're 19 weeks along. Congrats! Are you a 35+ graduate! Stay!


----------



## pablo797

hi all!

ma, glad everything looks good with Amelia! Better to be safe than sorry. As for breach, you still have time if she gets to term. Acupuncture has a really good success rate of turning babies, something with the little toe I think. Maybe something to consider. 

Vivienne, sorry about the curtains. That sucks, but in the grand scheme it's not a broken foot or another earth quake. I hope you are well and resting. I couldn't do three hrs of shopping right now! Let alone with a broken foot! 

Sunshine, hope things are well. Ok birthing video, wasn't that bad, not much blood, but no interventions and no screaming from the mom. Pretty tame. DH found it interesting how many positions she was in. I found it interesting that her contractions never got closer together than 7 min. I wasn't planning on going to the hospital until they were 5 min apart. So I guess i'l just have to evaluate based on pain level? 

Svet, glad things are getting better. Wooohoo for last day of work. I am SO over work right now. Good luck on the studyingj you can do it!! 

Austin, I hear you on the melt down front . . . Will explain later. I am glad you have a neighbor you can talk to. I don't really have anyone here to talk to and I fear the lonliness. Hope the appointment goes well today, crossing fingers for three four pounders!

AFM, I 'm beat and with good reason, last night was a fiasco! It started with the best of intentions and ended up with me bawling in the shower. So I got home from work and took the fur baby to the lake for some good swimming exercise. To get to the point in the lake I wanted had to high step through some swamp water, calf deep. Long story short, an hour later as I was headed back to my car realized my keys had fallen out of my pocket. And of course I had left my phone at home. Parking lot was empty as it was about 7:00 p.m.. So with no other option we started walking home,around 7 miles, along the highway! Remember I live in the mtns. Couldn't really hitch as I had the dog. About a mile later I got to a gas station where the girls were really sweet and let me use their phone to call DH. No anwer so I left a message. 30 min later left another message. 20 min later called a girlfriend and while she was working her DH was going to come and pick me up. By 8:45 no ride home so I called my DH and got a hold of him and finally got home around 9:00. BUT DH was so pissed at me. Wouldn't talk to me, silent treatment the whole way home and again this morning. WTF!! It's not like I intentionally lost my keys. The reason I took the fur to the lake in the first place is because DH was pissed at him for taking off after a racoon that morning so he didn't come by at lunch and let him out. I asked him if he knew what happened to Matt, my original ride home, and I think he talked to someone saying I had a ride home so matt didn't come. I was outside waitting for a ride and girls from the gas station thought I had left so when my DH called the gas station he was told I had left. Did he then call off my ride home? Then I think he panicked when 45 min later I still wasn't home. This is all conjecture as he still won't talk to me. So I finally got home, no dinner and just got into a hot shower where I lost it. I had worked all day on my feet, been up all evening and hanging out on the cement by the dirty ash tray waiting for a ride that never showed. I was tired, hungry, and it had started to rain. Thank god for the fur baby that kept me company. BTW, where was he??!! Last time I talked to him he was going to be home around 6:30 or 7. 

ok rant over, but I am so over him right now. Then I started thinking . . Am I bringing a baby into the right family? Should I give her up? Thus the bawling in the shower. 

sorry I said rant was over. Needless to say pretty tired today and taking tylenol for hips as they are killing me! Wow soorry for all the "me" talk. 

Ok it's thursday and one more day until friday! Have a good one! Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow Anna......... what a night!! :nope: I am so glad you got home safe. I really don't know what to say about DH's behaviour. Could his cold reaction be that he was really mad that you put yourself in that situation? Sometimes men react really differently and standoffish like that when they are beyond worried for our well-beings. I really don't know what to say. I hope you guys can talk it through tonight. I know my dad would always get mad at us if we hurt ourselves. :wacko: Like it was the last thing we needed but it is how he copes :shrug: After the initial anger wore off he'd come around and shower us with affection. I hope you get that from DH tonight. Thank goodness for the love of dogs. I would hate that you were waiting there all alone. 
Don't worry about such big things right now as are you bringing your daughter into the right situation. YOU are the right situation and I am confident your lil one is going to be so loved. He could be very stressed that her birth is right around the corner. Men deal with emotions so differently. Hang in there girl. :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Anna,
I think Svet is right. For one, your DH is probably worried sick about you and his inability to protect you and the LO from the world right now, scared he is not going to be an adequate father, and then on top of that probably mad at himself that he screwed everything up and didn't get your message until late and he caused you to sit at the gas station by yourself for hours. His worry/fear has translated to anger and he is processing right now (guys definitely take longer to do that than women) hence the silent treatment. Is that right? Is that fair to you? No, but it might be what is going on with him right now. 

I had to call my husband at work yesterday because I came home at lunch and couldn't get my keys out of the ignition; had to leave it running outside our condo. Triple A said they couldn't help. My husband left his work meeting, came home furious, not talking to me, threw his car keys at the counter so I could take his car back to work, and drove off to the dealership. I was crying. When he got home, he was all proud of himself for getting the car fixed and acting like it was no big deal, but later confessed that he was upset because he knows I need a new car (mine is a 13 Year old sports car not suitable for driving around twins) and he can't afford to buy me a new one right now so he feels like a heel. 

Anyway, this is not nearly the same situation as you were in, but I mention it because guys definitely have a strange way of showing their frustration and at the time it feels awful. I am sure that your husband is a great guy and loves you and your LO very much. You are such a sweet person. Of course, your little one is going to be coming into the right situation. I am so glad that you are home safe and sound. :) I bet that DH comes around and makes it up to you! 

As for feeling lonely, that is what this group is for! We will be here for you every step of the way! Congrats on no more work! Try to enjoy the peace and quiet, bonding with your baby, and relax! Love, L


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks! Hi everyone - I am indeed a 35+ttc#1 graduate :) Ive been off this week with v low bp so have had time to actually go through all the boards and connect a bit more which has been lovely :) 

youre all pretty far on - very exciting! Im 19 weeks expecting Martha Skylar who is very wriggly indeed :)

Anna what a night! phew Im exhausted thinking about it - I agree I think that sounds like a dh reaction to fear and worry - hopefully things are good with you guys tonight x


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lavalux said it better!

YAY Rowan, welcome to our group!! We are all in different stages of pregnancy. Some of us are ready to pop, while others are earlier than you, so definitely stick around.

Sorry to hear about the low BP but good thing you are at home taking it easy. What causes low BP?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Anna, so sorry for all you went through. Wish DH would be a bit more compassionate than irritated with you. Praying all will be calm soon. :hugs: Your baby will be blessed to have you as mommy. Emotions from both mommy and daddy are high now but it's because you both were frightened. Men don't show emotion very well. 

Lava, oh dear. Sounds like you need a new car. Poor dh. I feel for him but God will provide for all your needs. I don't doubt that. Something will come along at some point.

Rowan, Glad I could make you laugh. It's been an interesting journey this pregnancy of mine. Totally different from my pregnancy with Jackson as I felt great and was quite pleasant to be around. Now it's at the point that everyone around me is an idiot. :rofl: I'm VERY moody! Not at all nice to be around.


----------



## pablo797

thanks all for your kind words and support. I think you all hit the nail on the head re: DH's behavior. He's talking to me now like nothing is amiss. Men are so weird. 

Rowan,welcome!! Like svet said some are ready to pop, but we have a few that are near you or earlier along in their pregnancies.


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Roman! You are a month and a half ahead of me. I'm happy to get to know you here. This is such a great group of women. Hope they get your BP stabilized.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thought I'd mention I had another scare last night. Woke up in terrible lower back pain again. I was in tears. Then after that Amelia started moving really hard. It hurt like a son of a gun! I'm not sure what was going on but I think after that move she caused round ligament pain. The WHOLE time Doug was sleeping through the darn pain. All I could think of was he'd sleep through Amelia's birth. :wacko: :rofl: I went to the bathroom several times because I just felt like she was so big on my bladder that even though I pee'd a little, when I got off I had to pee again. :wacko: Finally I woke is bum up and begged him to rub my lower back. I finally fell asleep at 5am this morning. 

She's wiggly but less active then yesterday. I get a few kicks here and there but less pain thank goodness. 

Anyone else have lower back pains and terrible pains across the pelvic area? I think this is a normal pregnancy issue. Not sure. It is good to have normal issues. I'm tired all the time too. I've succumbed to being a lazy bum for awhile. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, all!

Anna - Lava said it perfectly. I swear, sometimes men just need a good whomp upside the head. :nope: At least he seems to be coming around now. So sorry you had to go through that!

Welcome Rowan! 

MA - I wouldn't worry too much. It's most likely normal prego related issues. FWIW I get the pelvic pain ALL the time. Hang in there!

Don't have much time to post, but I wanted to pop in and say have a great weekend, everyone! :flower:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls!!! I am gonna jump in real quick, too... 

Anna! I am sooo sorry!!! Sounds like something that would happen to me... as I am always losing stuff, etc... and my DH is sometimes an uber-organized pain in the a$$... My point is, I think he'd somehow find a way to blame me, too.. Glad to hear things are better for you... Sometimes, men are just a$$holes... I am just glad you & puppy are safe! 

MA - I would say that there is a lot of stretching, movement and pain as you get bigger! I think its normal....

AFM - Scans went well! Baby A = 4lbs, Baby B = 3lbs11oz & Baby C 3lbs12oz... So growing good! Bad news is I had protein in the urine, so I am doing the pee in a jar party trick that I know some of you have had to do! Awesome!! 

I also bit the bullet and started FMLA leave today. Working from home these past 10 weeks has been a godsend, but just thought it was time. That way I can wrap up my cases and talk to whomever gets the files to handle and help them out a bit... 

I gotta say, this whole FMLA/Disability paperwork mess has me frustrated! Why do they have to make it so hard??? grrrr.... oh well... I am fortunate enough to have a job that will provide even the bit it does, I guess...

Have a great weekend, girls!!! Off to the potty, I go!!!


----------



## pablo797

Hey Ladies!!

Woo hoo 36 weeks, 28 vdays left and counting. 

Austin, so glad all you girls are doing so well!!! They sound so healthy and are getting so big!! Sorry about the urine in the jug thing, that sucks. 

As for losing things I seem to be more absent minded these days, go figure. Guess what?? You're never going to believe this but I went to the lake today with the fur baby and found my keys in the swamp. Yes actually in the water amongst the tall grass sitting in the water. Talk about a needle in a haystack. And my remote door lock thingy works still works. I am AMAZED!! Think I should go out and buy a lottery ticket. 

It's Saturday night and I'm home with a horrific headache. Vision in left eye a little blurry so I think I'm going to be couch bound for tonight. DH is out of town so taking it easy. Don't worry my best friend had been appointed guardian to make sure I'm ok. DH even called her this AM when he couldn't get a hold of me as I was at the lake without my cell. 

MA, sorry for the pain. I have terrible hip and pelvic pain but it's from standing all day at work and walking too much. However I feel your pain and wish I could provide an idea for relief.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!! 

Anna


----------



## Vivienne

Oh Anna and Lava, men can be such remote creatures with the weirdest reactions. :wacko: 
And Anna, your baby is being born into the BEST family, never question that!

When mine acts up, I get angry and leave the situation because I can say some rather nasty things which I know will cause problems!

Wow Austin that's 10 pound o baby in there, what an awesome job you are doing!

MA sounds like the horrid ligament pain but that's good in a weird way! She's growing and pushing everything out!!

AFM no signs of anything here, just bouncing on my ball and doing mundane chores to try and get things going. Not holding out much hope though as I was 5 days late and my brother had to be induced at 10 days. Could be a Sept baby for me :cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Oh Anna and Lava, men can be such remote creatures with the weirdest reactions. :wacko:
> And Anna, your baby is being born into the BEST family, never question that!
> 
> When mine acts up, I get angry and leave the situation because I can say some rather nasty things which I know will cause problems!
> 
> Wow Austin that's 10 pound o baby in there, what an awesome job you are doing!
> 
> MA sounds like the horrid ligament pain but that's good in a weird way! She's growing and pushing everything out!!
> 
> AFM no signs of anything here, just bouncing on my ball and doing mundane chores to try and get things going. Not holding out much hope though as I was 5 days late and my brother had to be induced at 10 days. Could be a Sept baby for me :cry:

Your right!:thumbup: I just noticed last night before bed that my upper stomach is HARD. :dohh: No wonder I'm having issues breathing. She's also pushing on the bladder and weighing on the lower back. Thank goodness it's just normal pregnancy issues. While it's uncomfortable it's NORMAL. :happydance::thumbup: Tired all the time too. Now that I can actually get up and do things off bed rest, I make it so far and get exhausted. :rofl: Today REALLY took a toll on me. Went to a baby thrift store about an hour away, came back to town, made it to two stores (with the electric cart) and spent the day on a country drive. I'm EXHAUSTED! :haha: It was good to get out though and while I'm tried, I had the greatest time!:thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

MA,

sounds like you had a great day!! Don't over do it, but glad you got out. A baby thrift store sounds awesome!! Wish we had one here. I"ve been lurking around our thrift stores and second hand furniture stores for a glider but no luck so far. 

Have a nice sunday!
Anna


----------



## Vivienne

Decided to have a Brazilian wax today. Oh dear, I think labour will hurt less. :cry:

I usually have quite a high pain threshold, but I was fighting back the tears and the urge to run half naked from the salon! :blush:

Then I bled like a stuck pig for ages, and like the idiot I am, had worn white panties:dohh:

Oh well I hope everyone else's week goes better. :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Viv,
Ah, the Brazilian wax. Your story made me laugh. It is so painful that I stopped going for them & just do my best with the razor. A couple years ago, I took my friend to get one. While she was in the back, I was getting a Pedicure. My friend screamed so loud when they ripped off the paper, it could be heard by everyone in the salon. We all just went white hearing the yell of pain. When she came out, she looked mortified. She asked me if I could hear her and the older lady next to me leaned over and said, "honey we all did, you poor thing!" ;)

Going for my OB appt today. Praying the babies are doing ok. We are officially out of the closet on our pregnancy and it has been a relief to tell. Everyone has been lovely. ;)

Hope y'all have a great week.


----------



## pablo797

hey ladies. 

Vivienne,, LOL literally I laughed out loud!! I am so sorry for your pain. I need to get one too and am dreading it. Think I will take a couple of tylenol before. So sorry for your pain! how's the baby? Do you feel as if he's droped? 

Lava, good luck at the appointment and woo hoo for telling people. Was it great to tell your dad? I thin it was his birthday. 

AFM, got a taste of what the next few months are going to be like last night. Fur baby up very two hours needing to go out. I am tired today! I think it was probably the dead fish he first rolled in then ate at the lake. Go figure. Other than that not much new. A little worried as I googled blurred vision and headache from saturday and they said it could be preclampsia, but I have very little swelling and good fetal movement, so I haven't called the doc. I have an appointment tomorrow, will see what she says. 

happy monday! Wondering how austin and svet are doing. So many about to pop!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!!

Anna that is so awesome you found your keys! Definitely go buy a lotto ticket. :thumbup: Sorry furbaby is not well. :( Poor little guy.

Viv- I have never had a brazilian wax (I always just shave) but have heard it is WAY more painful when pregnant. Don't you find too when pregnant that if you start bleeding it never stops? It's like we have lost our ability to clot. :wacko: 

For all you with grooming dilemmas I SWEAR by this razor:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VUVW0WoiWGY/SKEUf4XpW_I/AAAAAAAAAU8/8SxFYD28ru8/s400/schickIntuition_product.jpg

It's the shick intuition. It is sooooo gentle, I literally shave site unseen. (It's been months since I could see down there anyway). LOL But seriously it is the bomb! I went back to normal razors inbetween and major pain under my arms etc... Definitely buy it. Its not cheap and I find you have to replace it more often than a normal razor (because the soap around the razor dissolves away within a couple weeks) but I don't think I will ever use a regular razor again. :thumbup:

Lava- so excited you are at 13 weeks! Everyone must be so happy for you! Let us know how your appt. goes.

Had my 38 week appt today. Not much happened. She didn't even check my cervix. I guess there is now point. Baby will come when baby is ready. She has fully dropped and I have a lot of pressure in my lady parts. Just have to get passed Wednesday then I am ready. Wed. is my exam.... :wacko: Her room is pretty much ready, her clothes are washed and her bed is made. Will upload some pics later in the week. I just LOVE her room. It's such a sophisticated girls room. 

K, better get to studying. I absolutely can not afford to fail this exam one more time!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Svet,
Good luck with your studying. So glad you're appt went well and everything is ready for your little girl.

Just got back from the OB and the babies are doing well. Saw them both briefly on the ultrasound waving their little arms and legs. We have our first appt with the specialist tomorrow and need to make a decision about amnio. It's such a hard decision. I hate to think of the risks involved, but my husband and I want to know and be prepared for any birth defects, etc. Does anyone personally know someone who miscarried b/c of an amnio? Is it really painful?


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls!!! Its been an eventful weekend..... But first: 
Anna - I CAN'T believe you found your keys!!! Lucky girl! Sorry the pup was sick! And justin case - preclampsia is def nothing to mess around with!!! Call the doc at the sign of any symptoms, incl headache that won't go away and I def suggest buying a BP monitor for home (see below)... :)

Viv- poor baby!!! I cannot imagine getting waxed right now! Kudos to you for doing it! Labor will be a cinch compared to that, I bet!

Svet - Study, study!!! Just a few days, hon! Wishing you tons of luck!!!

Lava - We did the amnios for exactly the reasons you stated.. Our Peri did them, not the ob. His "stats" were excellent and he said the chance of something happening is very minimal... He only suggested taking the pm off after, tho I went ahead & too the next day, too. I am very glad we did it, as it lifted that worry off our chests. With a mult pg, there is soo much, my thought was to do every test available, with the hopes that any certainty was better than the alternative. I am sure Atlanta has some EXCELLENT drs, too!
Congrats on being OUT!! WooHoo! 

AFM - As BP has been creeping up, we got a BP monitor on Sat ($40 @ Walmart) upon rec from ob. All good & then at lunch on Sunday, it was 151/90. Bit high for me. So watched a movie & laid around, check at 6 and had jumped to 173/100. Yikes. Scary part is I FELT FINE. We decided to go to hosp, but I wanted to shower, just in case. Before walking out the door, I checked again to make sure it wasn't a fluke. Nope. 189/102. Called ahead & was admitted last night. 

I'd hoped to poss go home today on bedrest, as got BP down to 130'/80's, but no dice. I am here til delivery. :( now am just hoping to make it one more week, but could be as soon as tmw. As yall know, this is not how I planned this. Lol. 

On bright side, the babies are awesome. No problems at all!!! I hate that my body is what will cause them to come early, even though with trips, doc says we did really good & 32/33 wks is avg and I had a 99% chance of developing preclampsia. 

Crazy thing is I had no other symptoms... No headaches, no blurred vision, etc. So my message is, please watch out for this thing! It can be very silent.....

I hope to post soon again!! Finger crossed that I am here twiddling my thumbs for a while!!!
Hugs,
Charmaine


----------



## AustinGurrl

PS - Lava - the amni was not painful at all... Had a quick stick of lidocaine at each in jection site & felt nothing after. :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow AustinGurrl, sorry to hear you are in the hospital, but it's the best place right now for you to be. Just think! In a matter of time you will be a mommy!!!!! Hopefully they'll keep them in there a little longer, but nearing 33 weeks, you've done really well. Positive thoughts, prayers and love your way girl!! and to you're three lil girls!!! xoxoxo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lava- I never had an amnio....... so can't help you there! Good luck with whatever you decide. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh no Charmaine!! I wasn't expecting THAT news. :hugs: I've been watching my bp. We rec'd a monitor from Dougs Dr. so I've been using that. The peri also gave me the 24hr albumin test a couple months back so they can tell what my norms are in case of PE.

I'm hoping your numbers go down enough for them NOT to go tomorrow. Whatever is safe for you and baby though. :hugs: The good thing is that you have been a good momma and the babies are healthy! As he said, this is the average, though it wasn't in your plan and looking how things were going, I had even hoped you'd make it to 36wks. Either way though. You have AWESOME Dr.'s where you are and I have no doubt everything will go well no matter which direction you go. 

Please keep us posted and let me know if there is anything I can do. :hug:


----------



## pablo797

Hi girls!!

Austin, wow and good news you are in such good hands. I am sorry you are going earlier than you thought, but if it's time, it's time and what's best for you and babies. Thanks for the heads up, I should have called someone on Saturday. I have an appt tomorrow am and will tell her all my symptoms, blurred vision, headache that wouldn't go away and lately some nausea. However baby is moving really well and all symptoms eventually went away. I know, sounds stupid to my ears as I'm writing this, I just always figure it's nothing, so afraid of being "that patient". But your words are headed and to the doc I go tomorrow. 

Lava, it's always a personal decision to have an amnio, but I too had one for the same reasons you and Austin mentioned. For me it was also a matter of being prepared. I do not know anyone who has miscarried from one and my peri did mine as well. Good luck in whatever you decide.

Svet, go girl study study study!!!

MA, sounds like all is well with you. So happy the baby is doing so well.

AFM, working and went to yoga tonight, we'll see what tomorrow has in store. I just kept thinking the headache was due to not eating. . . ok I'm out. Can't wait to see if we have three new arrivals tomorrow am. 

XXX Ana


----------



## Vivienne

Oh Charmaine, fingers crossed and all my love to all 4 of you!!:hugs: You have done the most amazing job though!!

Svet, all the luck in the world to you for Wed, then you can finally relax!!!!

Yes I heard pain threshold is lower in pregnancy (good move that one) as is the clotting factor as I think our levels of vitamin K drop which aid in clotting. 
I would have shaved but I get ingrowns and to be honest I didn't want OH mucking around down there with a razor!

Lava, sorry I didn't have the amnio either as earlier test results were ok. Just have a jolly good talk with your specialist and OH and go from there.

Anna, my midwife did say that if I got headaches and spots in vision to call her as not everyone gets all the symptoms of pre-eclampsia. I hope to goodness it's just a good old fashioned headache (I know that sounds funny, wishing a headache on someone).

AFM, Anna I don't think he has dropped that much. I was 3/5ths engaged last week but he was still riding high and the reflux is still there.

Went to a funeral today and had to stand for an hour and a half as it was so packed that we were outside. Ended up sitting on some steps rubbing my belly like some giant buddha. 
And then complete strangers started coming up to me and rubbing my stomach and talking to it, like I was invisible. I haven't really experienced that before so was a bit surprised. Most people who know me, know NOT to touch the stomach! I felt like saying, would you like to rub my arse and talk shit to it as well, as it is fluent in shit! :dohh:

My tolerance levels have plummeted this week and my sarcasm switch has been flicked on according to OH. Well he can just go.................jump!:growlmad:

Oh well not long to go then I can complain about lack of sleep and sore nipples !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Happy Monday Northern Hemisphere :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So far so good thank you! I'm 31wks. MUCH father than I thought I would be. She's been sitting on my bladder this whole pregnancy which has me getting up every hour and leaving me exhausted throughout the day. Normal pregnancy symptoms. while it's not exactly convenient, it's a blessing to be "normal" whatever that is. :haha:

We'll see how the appointment goes on Friday. Hopefully everything is still well. I DO feel like I have another infection, unsure if it's BV or yeast so I'll get tested. I seem to be filled with bad bacteria but am grateful I'm at a healthy place with Amelia.

Thanks again for your comment!


----------



## skye2010

Charmaine, sorry to know that you had to head to hospital earlier than you expected. Hope all goes well and you would have your little girls in your arms all safe and sound soon. 

Pablo and Viv,, so close now Goood luuuck girls. Wishing you safe and sound delivery and healthy babies :)) Can't wait to see all the wonderful baby photos soon will be popping like dry corns :))


----------



## sunshine71

Charmaine - best of luck to you and your three little girls! I'm SO glad you were monitoring! I know you were hoping to hold out a little longer (and maybe you still will), but at least you've made it past the 32 week mark and the babies are healthy. Although it's a bummer to be stuck in the hospital, you're under excellent care. Take good care of yourself, my friend! You're in my prayers. :flower:

Anna - unbelievable that you found your keys! And to think I can't even find them when they're at the bottom of my bag... :blush:

Chris #1 - best of luck with your test tomorrow!

Viv - I totally hear ya about the tolerance levels. I had to leave the mall yesterday afternoon because I was about ready to punch someone in the face. :blush: (Of course, my sarcasm switch has always been permanently stuck on "high"...)

Lava, I wish I had some advice on the amnio for you. I didn't have one done for two reasons: first, I had a LOT of complications early in the first trimester, including a mis-diagnosed miscarriage. I didn't want to go anywhere NEAR anything that could even slightly raise the risk. Second, my 1st tri test results came back giving me the odds of having an abnormality the same as a 20 year old. BUT - that being said - if they had come back with a higher risk, I would have done the amnio. I'm one of those that likes to have as much info as possible so I can be better prepared.

To everyone else, :hi:

Have a good Tuesday, girls! We're one more day closer to Friday...


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, Sunshine, and the other ladies that have weighed in on the amnio decision. We saw the specialist today. I still don't know what I want to do. This is a very tough decision. On the plus side, we did see that one of the babies is a boy. Can't tell about Baby A. The ultrasound tech thought it was a girl since she couldn't see anything down there, but it could just be positioning. So, we will have to wait another 3 weeks to see if we can get a clearer picture.

Austin,
You have done such a great job with those girls. Hang in there. You are in the best place possible for monitoring. Maybe they will give you some steroid injections and delay labor for another week or two. No matter what, you will be holding your precious babies soon enough! Lots of prayers coming your way for a safe & healthy labor & delivery.

Pablo & Viv ... anytime now! Can't wait for these babies to be rolling in! So exciting!


----------



## pablo797

I've been lurking all day to see if Austin has had her babies. I guess no word yet. 

AFM, doc appt went well and they drew some blood and all, but nothing. So while I should have called on Saturday ( doc said she would have put me in the hospital for observation), all is well and I will call if it happens again. Had birthing class again tonight, think we're about as prepared as we can be. Time will tell. 

Hope everyone is having a good evening!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> I've been lurking all day to see if Austin has had her babies. I guess no word yet.
> 
> AFM, doc appt went well and they drew some blood and all, but nothing. So while I should have called on Saturday ( doc said she would have put me in the hospital for observation), all is well and I will call if it happens again. Had birthing class again tonight, think we're about as prepared as we can be. Time will tell.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good evening!!
> Anna

I was checking on Charmaine too. I am hoping those three little girls are still in there just to give them more time but know she and THEY are in good hands if they're born now. Waiting patiently to see what the deal is though just like you Anna.

Glad all is well with everything on your end too Anna.

Nothing up here. I guess I've been having round ligaments again. I never know what they are. It's pain on the left side and sometimes on the right. I have to give myself a few minutes to alleviate them and sometimes I have the lower back cramps too. That scares me because the back cramps were what I had with Jackson. Perinatal center says they don't see any contractions on the monitor and if there were it would be way up by the belly button.....I hope they're right. I've been carrying low from the beginning so it wouldn't make sense to have contractions that high...but I figure they're trained..."hopefully" they know more than me.:dohh:

I got 5 hours straight of sleep last night.:happydance: I still felt exhausted and took a nap, but 5 hours straight without interruption is great.

Just a question for you ladies. The past couple days Amelia's movement and kicks have been light. There are days when she's stronger and lighter days when they're not as often and are lighter. Is that something to be concerned about?!

Also, I'm noticed that when I'm sleeping I don't feel her moving or kicking. Today I didn't feel her much this morning and I didn't really start feeling her until around 6pm. Since then she's been kicking or moving periodically and it's midnight and she's moving too. She seems to be more of an evening mover between 6pm and 2or 3am and sleeps when I do as well as into most of the morning and afternoon.

I just wanted to see if this is normal or if they're supposed to move all day long:shrug:


----------



## Vivienne

Don't worry Rebekah. Mine's a night mover usually. During the day when you are more active they sleep apparently lulled by your movements. There is no night/day for them just when you are active and when you are quiet. 

Someone also told me that when they wriggle at night like at 11pm 2am 5am etc that will be the times they will want feeding. Sounds a bit old wives tale-ish but who knows!

Svet-good luck for tomorrow. ACE IT!!:thumbup:

Lava, yay for boy bits!

Chris, what happened in the mall?

Glad you are feeling better Anna 

So waiting to hear about Austin!!!!:baby::baby::baby:

AFM: Just waiting waiting now. Very uncomfortable and big. One of my ante natal classmates had her baby yesterday. A little girl, Lexi. First in our group. So hopefully we shall all follow in quick succession.

Had a breast feeding class today, learning about latching, baby-led feeding and what to expect after birth. Watched a video of just after a birth and it was amazing to watch the baby actually moving up the mother searching out the breast and then latching on and kneading the breast with his little hands!!


----------



## sunshine71

Like a lot of people, I keep checking back for news from Charmaine... 

Viv - nothing in particular happened at the mall, just a bunch of people not paying attention and getting in my way when I was trying to get in and get out. You know - walking slowly and aimlessly in the middle of the walkway, stopping suddenly directly in front of you for no apparent reason... that kind of stuff irritates the [email protected] out of me on a GOOD day. Throw pregnancy into the mix, and look out! :dohh: Some woman stopped right in front of me and immediately switched directions, almost running right in to me. Then had the nerve to glare at me like I was at fault... grrrr... pregnancy be damned - I wanted to throttle the bi+ch. Yep. Time to go home. :haha: 

It sounds like your BF class is pretty informative. I might just have to look in to taking one. If they're not all filled up by now... I can't believe you're almost there! Hang tight - your :baby: will be here in your arms before you know it! :cloud9:

Chris #1 - Good luck!!!

Lava - yay on your little man!! Can't wait to hear if he'll have a brother or sister!

MA - Viv's right - don't worry. I'm (obviously) not a doctor, but it sounds completely normal to me. In fact, mine's the same way.

Glad you're better, Anna. :flower:

Good morning to everyone else!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thanks girls for all the well wishes! You're support means sooo much! :hi: I've got this in the bag! :haha: It's the only way I can think! They will not bring me down!!!!!! I've a couple hours this morning for review... then it's shower time and off to the exam. Please please please let this be the day I conquer CSI!!!! :rofl: 

Charmaine!! We're all thinking of you honey! Hope everything is going well and that you can give us some news soon! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

morning all, it's a skirt day. Yep just couldn't do pants, they sounded so confining. 

Svet, you go girl!! Today is the day!! All my thoughts and brain cells I can spare are with you. 

Sunshine, know what you mean about the mall. People who have no sense of sef awareness in their surroundings drive me crazy. We get it all the time here as most are on vacation and have no idea where they are or where their going. I get that,but for gods sake look beore making a U turn in the middle of the road!! Hope you are well, I always forget how close you are as well.

MA, my girl definitely goes through spurts of activity and non activity. Lately it's the hicups every time I eat. I wouldn't worry unless ypu notice a drastic change either way. 

Lava, didn't realize you knew one of the babies was a boy!!

Vivienne, hang in there, any day now! I know you feel huge. It will all be over soon. I just keep telling myself that while i'm really uncomortable now, at least i'm not up changing diapers and feeding every two hours. Baby is happily taken care of. 

AFM, nothing new. Had a dream DH and I had sex twice this morning, alas only a dream. But it was enough to kick start labor!! May have to try it! Happy hump day! 
Anna


----------



## Rowan75

hi all :) 

Austin youve done so well to get so far - glad you're all being looked after - hope all goes really really well x

Ive been in dresses everyday since 9 weeks :) no way I can do trousers or even leggings not sure what Ill wear in winter :)

MA - martha moves about mainly when I sit and some nights shes strong enough to wake me up between 2 and 5am and some nights I either sleep through or she is settled - sounds like its normal x


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi girls!!!!!
No babies yet... Sorry I have not logged on to post, but your thoughts and wishes truly overwhelm me! You guys are the BEST!!!

So this is Day 4 of my captivity... not really, they nurses are truly wonderful! Have been a bit irritated as my peri has only stopped by once to see me and my ob is still on vacation, but have seen one of her partners a few minutes every morning... 

Here is where we stand: test results yesterday & BP were really good, back down today, but still not in dangerous zones... SO - "wait and see" is still the game plan! Promise, as much as I can I will pop in and let you all know... :) MY guess is that we are now talking sooner than later, possibly the end of the week... 

33 weeks is tomorrow, so that is good!!! 

Svet - GOOD LUCK, HON!!! Rooting for you!!!

Anna - did I read right that you are labor???? So happy to hear that all was well at your dr appt... Hope I didn't scare you, girl.... Thinking of you!!!

MA - Even with 3, there are hours that would pass when I wouldn't feel much movement.... I don't think you have any cause for concern either... Amelia just resting up to squirm away later on!!! :)

Viv - So excited for you!!!!! You are almost there, girl!!!!! Hugs!!

Lava - Congrats on the little guy!!! So exciting... whatever choice you make on the amnio, will be the right one for you.... I know its a stressful time and I wish you relaxation and peace with your decision. 

Sunshine - Hang in there~! Just so you know, I am green with envy that you're out shopping... I am now (of course!) thinking of all kinds of things that I haven't got yet... Oh well... I found the bf'ing class interesting, even if the lady teaching it was a bit of a "fanatic" in my opinion... there is good information, tho and if you're like me (knows NOTHING about it) even the basics were helpful info... :)

Hugs to all and THANK YOU for all your wishes and prayers!!!!! 
Charmaine


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks for checking in, Austin! :hug: to you - we're all thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you all! I've been wondering what to be concerned about. She's back to kicking more today but right now seems quiet. 

So sorry I haven't been posting as much. I've honestly been exhausted around the clock. I went out last weekend and I couldn't WAIT to get out and do something. Once I was out, we did some country driving, went to Ithaca and then I went to some stores and got in the hover round buggy thing they have in there. By the time we were done with that, I honestly felt exhausted again. I'm thinking even though I can do things now, it won't be a whole lot. I just don't seem to have the energy. Though I did get a good 5 hours straight of sleep yesterday. Today we're back to hourly wakings for me to pee and she's also putting weight on my back end too so now I feel as though I have to poo every time I'm on the toilet. (sorry for the tmi) 

Things are pretty much quiet over here...though I DO have to share something that happened with my mother on the phone...

You all know that I don't have the greatest relationship with my parents. I love them, but they just make things difficult. They are not very emotional people and with the death of our son made things stressful for us. When I need them for support, they just don't have the makeup to be there. If we need money or anything material, they are there! It's just they're odd way of showing things. SO, my mom wanted to put on our baby shower.

The baby shower is WAY out of my comfort zone as I don't like to be the center of parties, I only like to put them on. My mom really wanted this so I figured I'd bite the bullet and let her be excited. Little did I know that my husband and I would be helping her. The idea of the shower is for the parents to relax, not us! She's got my husband bringing things back and forth to my mil, she has him traveling back and forth to her house on his days off which is an hour there and back.....and she expects him to go to work the night before get out and wake up early in the morning to help her with food for the event when he'll be getting to be around 2am.

It's been hard for him to balance work and home life as he has had to take on many of the chores around here. Stress has caused him to have medical issues, etc. and of course my mom isn't helping.

The other day she calls to tell us that one of the baskets she's planning on giving away at the baby shower is a 911 memorial basket.:dohh::nope::cry:

I asked her if she was kidding and she said it was BEAUTIFUL. I told her while I didn't doubt that, I felt it was an inappropriate gift to be giving out at our baby shower. She got SO MAD at me. I thought, are you kidding?!:growlmad: This is supposed to be a HAPPY OCCASION celebrating the birth of your grand daughter NOT a memorial where hundreds of people died. Did she also think how that would affect me STILL dealing with the loss of my son?

I mean I've already been told there are possibilities that Amelia's birth could bring up some emotions that we may have missed with our son. While I'm hoping it won't, I also know that both Doug and I have been emotional thinking about the love and loss we have and how Amelia won't get to meet her big brother. 

Again this is another issue where my mom is SO far away from emotion or feeling that she doesn't get the reasons behind WHY it's not appropriate to give away a memorial gift at a freakin shower for crying out loud!:dohh::cry:

I love them dearly but it's SO HARD to deal with them and I often wonder if the real reason behind my mom doing this is because of how it looks for everyone else and honestly has nothing to do with celebrating this miracle. 

I didn't want this stupid shower, I'd have rather put on a sip and see knowing that it would be Amelia as the center and there would be no drama. In the end I still want my mom to celebrate in "her" way but I HAVE to make boundaries like this or she'll go haywire. 

She hasn't called me since. My thought is she'll do it anyways and disregard our wishes for her NOT to do that as a giveaway. 

Aside from that little piece of drama, things have been pretty quiet. I'm enjoying the peace while I can.:winkwink:

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Good luck, Svet!!! Let us know how the exam goes.

Austin,
Thanks for checking in.


----------



## svetayasofiya

MA- What on earth would be in a 911 memorial basket and why on earth would she be giving it away at your shower? Is she doing a raffle? or is it a gift for a game won? Sorry, not trying to add to your stress, but I'm with ya on the it's weird. :wacko:

Charmaine- glad to hear the baby's are still safe and sound inside mama! Captivity :rofl: I am sure that is what it feels like. Hang in there and please please please keep us posted.

Anna- go jump your husband! :haha: 

Soooooooooooooooooooo ya'll wanna know? :winkwink: It was f*ckin brutal!!! Sorry for the language but it's really very appropriate in this instance. I thought I was going to pass out during the exam I was so overheated with stress, then I started to panic because for awhile there it looked like I was going to run out time. Man, I studied.... I can not even begin to explain the concept of this exam and how hard they make it to pass. :coffee: Ive done my best. I know this time round I knew things that I didn't know the last two times, so hopefully it's enough to get those marks I was missing. I should know by Monday if I passed. Not much more I can do about it now. I nearly burst into tears when it was done. It's just been such a stressful 7 months doing this course... and now writing 4 exams since May. That with working full time, keeping a house, trying to get ready for baby, and possibly taking time for myself? :dohh: Yeah right. I now have 11 days until my due date for just that but we'll see if baby girl arrives early and I still have so much to organize for her arrival. Oh yeah, and I am still itchy. :thumbup:
Anyway............. what will be will be. More than anything I want this friggin designation now. I have worked so hard for it, I refuse to give up. 

So I seriously have to stop watching 'A Baby Story' on TLC every morning... I am starting to get traumatized. Am I alone in massive panic/worry over labour??? I think I think about it too much... :nope:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> MA- What on earth would be in a 911 memorial basket and why on earth would she be giving it away at your shower? Is she doing a raffle? or is it a gift for a game won? Sorry, not trying to add to your stress, but I'm with ya on the it's weird. :wacko:
> 
> Charmaine- glad to hear the baby's are still safe and sound inside mama! Captivity :rofl: I am sure that is what it feels like. Hang in there and please please please keep us posted.
> 
> Anna- go jump your husband! :haha:
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooo ya'll wanna know? :winkwink: It was f*ckin brutal!!! Sorry for the language but it's really very appropriate in this instance. I thought I was going to pass out during the exam I was so overheated with stress, then I started to panic because for awhile there it looked like I was going to run out time. Man, I studied.... I can not even begin to explain the concept of this exam and how hard they make it to pass. :coffee: Ive done my best. I know this time round I knew things that I didn't know the last two times, so hopefully it's enough to get those marks I was missing. I should know by Monday if I passed. Not much more I can do about it now. I nearly burst into tears when it was done. It's just been such a stressful 7 months doing this course... and now writing 4 exams since May. That with working full time, keeping a house, trying to get ready for baby, and possibly taking time for myself? :dohh: Yeah right. I now have 11 days until my due date for just that but we'll see if baby girl arrives early and I still have so much to organize for her arrival. Oh yeah, and I am still itchy. :thumbup:
> Anyway............. what will be will be. More than anything I want this friggin designation now. I have worked so hard for it, I refuse to give up.
> 
> So I seriously have to stop watching 'A Baby Story' on TLC every morning... I am starting to get traumatized. Am I alone in massive panic/worry over labour??? I think I think about it too much... :nope:

Hi Kris.

Oh I'm SO sorry about the testing. How frustrating they make it this hard. :growlmad: I pray you passed it and will watch for you on Monday. I'm sure your having a panic until then. It's hard to balance everything all at once.:hugs::kiss::flower: Baby will be worth it though.:winkwink::baby: I can't believe your due date is 11 days away. I CAN'T wait to see the little one. SO excited! :happydance: I'm excited I have less than two months left. I can't imagine how exciting it will be to know there are days left. 

As for my mom. She's doing some games and then yes, raffling off some baskets. One was the 911 one. Usually she has some good ideas, but this one was over the top. Even my husband told her no. She got short tempered and hasn't called since. I've decided to let her deal with her own emotion and she can call when she's ready. In the meantime, maybe Doug and I will get a couple weeks of peace without her demanding things need to be done. :wacko: As I said, I just honestly don't think her or my dad have an emotional filter. I don't think they notice things of emotion. They keep giving the excuse that their generation doesn't cry and they don't talk much. I think the issue is just disfunction. I have NO IDEA how I got out of this with some sort of normalcy but am sure glad I did. NOW I have to figure out how to separate that toxic behavior from my daughter without being cruel to both the grandparents and our daughter/the grandaughter. I want her to know them...I just don't want all the smoking and toxic behaviors that come with it. I have NO IDEA how I'm going to do this.:shrug: I'll just leave it in Gods hands and see what happens.

Amelia's back to kicking hard tonight. I read last night that as long as you feel movement and even if it's once in awhile, it's okay....it's when you don't feel anything for a day or two that you should contact the Dr.'s So as you all said...it's normal.


----------



## Vivienne

Rebekah, I'm sorry your mum is such a handful. I just keep thanking Lord that my mother is such a blessing. 

Svet you need to RELAX now. I know it's easy to say, I'm actually quite bored. But I am telling myself I need the rest now as I won't be able to soon. Put it all behind you and concentrate on the future.

I agree Anna, if you can, jump hubby!! I really want to during the day but by the time he gets home I'm over it :dohh:

Charmaine, I can imagine it feels really boring just sitting around, I am going nuts at home.

AFM, my darling mummy asked me was I afraid?? I said of what? And she said of labour etc. I said, of the labour, not really, but I am crapping myself (language) over the end result. I keep thinking most nights now, oh my god, what have I done!! I have signed up to look after another human being for at least 18 years!!!!:dohh: 

I have never had the maternal instinct thing and neither did my mum (her pregnancy with me was a mistake, my parents didn't want children!):dohh:
I admit I also have never warmed to children :blush: ( bit late now) So now I am concerned that once I have had him, I will probably love him but will I like him, will I want to care for him? Oh well, it's probably just a fear of the unknown!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

A quick check-in before bedtime....

Rebekah - So sorry you are having mom issues... :( I think the idea of a "time out" is a good one... Bless your heart! Sounds like you have your hands full with the shower... Just remember that the shower IS for Amelia... and I hope that you are able to relax and enjoy! And to tune out your mother, if need be... :)

Viv - I think you have already answered your own questions... From how you describe, it sounds like you and YOUR mother are very close and have a wonderful relationship, which just shows how very much she loves HER baby girl .... I have always been a rather neutral person when it comes to babies/children, as well... And still feel that way and have the same concerns as you do... My mom told me that there is a very simple answer: It's DIFFERENT when they are YOURS... 

Chris/Svet - Congratulations on getting through the test! I had friends who sat for the bar exam when 8-9 mos pg and just cannot imagine the stress... I hope you sleep late, get up and have a truly decadent, spoil yourself, do whatever you want to do day tomorrow! I think a lovely spa pedi may be in order for you and would take you for one if I could! :)

Day 3 of my captivity comes to a close... :) Jk! Hoping for good labs tomorrow! I am ecstatic that I was allowed to take a shower and can sleep without monitors tonight! YAY! Meaning that I will be given an Ambien and not disturbed until around 6am. Heaven! 

Wishing you all sweet dreams!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Rebekah, I'm sorry your mum is such a handful. I just keep thanking Lord that my mother is such a blessing.
> 
> Svet you need to RELAX now. I know it's easy to say, I'm actually quite bored. But I am telling myself I need the rest now as I won't be able to soon. Put it all behind you and concentrate on the future.
> 
> I agree Anna, if you can, jump hubby!! I really want to during the day but by the time he gets home I'm over it :dohh:
> 
> Charmaine, I can imagine it feels really boring just sitting around, I am going nuts at home.
> 
> AFM, my darling mummy asked me was I afraid?? I said of what? And she said of labour etc. I said, of the labour, not really, but I am crapping myself (language) over the end result. I keep thinking most nights now, oh my god, what have I done!! I have signed up to look after another human being for at least 18 years!!!!:dohh:
> 
> I have never had the maternal instinct thing and neither did my mum (her pregnancy with me was a mistake, my parents didn't want children!):dohh:
> I admit I also have never warmed to children :blush: ( bit late now) So now I am concerned that once I have had him, I will probably love him but will I like him, will I want to care for him? Oh well, it's probably just a fear of the unknown!!!!!!!!!!!!

You know, I've heard some women say the same thing. A friend who had her baby a couple months ago had similar views and once she had her daughter, she said she never would have imagined she could love someone that deep. She's been baby crazy since.

I suppose my fear is I'll be a crappy mother. I love her, but sometimes with my mood swings I fear I'll be THE WORST mommy. I see how I treat Doug sometimes and think...oh my goodness, I pray first and foremost I don't do that in front of Amelia and two, that she will never feel condemned but loved and supported unconditionally. 


As for your mother, its kind of funny. Your mother had you by mistake...yet you have a great relationship with her. My thought is that you have someone to look to while raising your own. Someone who by the looks of it, raised you well and loved you a great deal. Apparently you like each other so that seems like it's something to cherish for your own relationship with your own child.

Mine had me WAY too young. I was raised by my grandparents at a young age. My parents moved in the apartment up top from them THEY SAY to help my grandparents out, what ended up happening was while they were gone working or playing games with their friends, I built a relationship with my grandparents that became more of a parent/daughter relationship. My dad says it was the biggest mistake they made. I, on the other hand believe that their love and parenting helped me get out of that bondage that my parents are under. I learned to love and was loved. Sadly much more took place and my grandfather passed early on...then my gram and I were separated from each other when my parents decided they wanted to parent a rebellious teenager.

I don't doubt they both love me in their own way, but I've never really felt the connection. Especially when they disowned me for a year because I was dating someone they didn't approve of. They just wiped me clean as though I were never alive. I'm not sure Amelia could EVER do anything that would warrant me to ignore her and not love her anymore. In fact, I pray that as God loves me without condition...so too, will I love my daughter and pray for her well being even when she makes decisions I may not approve of.:winkwink:



I don't think I'd worry too much Viv. Though you were a surprise, it seems as though your mother found great joy when you came along. Something I think will be handed down to your own child.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> A quick check-in before bedtime....
> 
> Rebekah - So sorry you are having mom issues... :( I think the idea of a "time out" is a good one... Bless your heart! Sounds like you have your hands full with the shower... Just remember that the shower IS for Amelia... and I hope that you are able to relax and enjoy! And to tune out your mother, if need be... :)
> 
> Viv - I think you have already answered your own questions... From how you describe, it sounds like you and YOUR mother are very close and have a wonderful relationship, which just shows how very much she loves HER baby girl .... I have always been a rather neutral person when it comes to babies/children, as well... And still feel that way and have the same concerns as you do... My mom told me that there is a very simple answer: It's DIFFERENT when they are YOURS...
> 
> Chris/Svet - Congratulations on getting through the test! I had friends who sat for the bar exam when 8-9 mos pg and just cannot imagine the stress... I hope you sleep late, get up and have a truly decadent, spoil yourself, do whatever you want to do day tomorrow! I think a lovely spa pedi may be in order for you and would take you for one if I could! :)
> 
> Day 3 of my captivity comes to a close... :) Jk! Hoping for good labs tomorrow! I am ecstatic that I was allowed to take a shower and can sleep without monitors tonight! YAY! Meaning that I will be given an Ambien and not disturbed until around 6am. Heaven!
> 
> Wishing you all sweet dreams!!!

I want an ambien SO BAD! They said they wouldn't give me one until I'm farther along. I'm flipping 31wks right now. I see your 32wks. I hope they'll allow me one soon. I miss that stuff! :rofl: How is it that they won't disturb you until then? They kept coming in every 4 hours for me. Maybe because they had to test my bloodsugars?? :shrug: Well, get some needed rest and think of me while your on that stuff. :rofl: I LOVE IT!

Please keep posting with us as much as you can. I love hearing from you!:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Viv,
I can really relate to your concerns. I have the same fears. Austin, Svet, & MA had such great responses. You are going to be a wonderful mom.

Austin,
Glad your "captivity" is going well. Hope you got an awesome sleep. I can't do Ambien I had hallucinations on it once ... saw ants crawling everywhere on me and on the walls, and scratched myself silly while screaming before I finally fell asleep. I envy people that can take it.

Svet,
Congrats on completing the exam. Definitely get a pedicure or massage or something. You deserve it!

MA,
You seem like you have a very mature understanding of your relationship with you parents & have created necessary boundaries for your own emotional health. I am sure you have worked very hard to get to that point. It doesn't mean that the things they do aren't frustrating & sometimes deeply hurtful. But you have a good sense of who you are & you are not your mom. Being pregnant is a good time to process how you feel about the way you were raised and how you & your husband want to do it. You will also be an amazing mom.

AFM,
Even with my Zofran, some nights I'm just so sick still. Last night was one of those nights. I had to force myself to eat various bites of food but everything made me ill. Even a McDonald's French fry run was unsuccessful & I almost thew up in my husband's car and then could not stop crying. I was just overtired, over-emotional, and wondering how I will take care of two babies when I can't even feed myself properly. I know that it was just the hormones talking, but I was feeling very depressed. I am also struggling to make my decision about an amnio and I guess I'm leaning towards it, but can't imagine going thru the pain of a miscarriage or being faced with poor test results. I also need to confess that whenever I've imagined having a child, it was a daughter. Learning we definitely have at least once boy on the way is exciting, but throws my whole baby fantasy into a spiral. Having one of each would be perfect, but I have got to get my head around the fact that Baby A may not be a girl. There is just so much personal investment about gender for me for some reason & I am just now recognizing all these loaded feelings coming to the surface. Then I feel guilty because of course I am so grateful to God that we are even pregnant at all & should just be praying for healthy babies regardless of gender. Anyway, I slept pretty well last night so hopefully today will be a better day.

Thanks for letting me vent, ladies!


----------



## AustinGurrl

lavalux said:


> Viv,
> I can really relate to your concerns. I have the same fears. Austin, Svet, & MA had such great responses. You are going to be a wonderful mom.
> 
> Austin,
> Glad your "captivity" is going well. Hope you got an awesome sleep. I can't do Ambien I had hallucinations on it once ... saw ants crawling everywhere on me and on the walls, and scratched myself silly while screaming before I finally fell asleep. I envy people that can take it.
> 
> Svet,
> Congrats on completing the exam. Definitely get a pedicure or massage or something. You deserve it!
> 
> MA,
> You seem like you have a very mature understanding of your relationship with you parents & have created necessary boundaries for your own emotional health. I am sure you have worked very hard to get to that point. It doesn't mean that the things they do aren't frustrating & sometimes deeply hurtful. But you have a good sense of who you are & you are not your mom. Being pregnant is a good time to process how you feel about the way you were raised and how you & your husband want to do it. You will also be an amazing mom.
> 
> AFM,
> Even with my Zofran, some nights I'm just so sick still. Last night was one of those nights. I had to force myself to eat various bites of food but everything made me ill. Even a McDonald's French fry run was unsuccessful & I almost thew up in my husband's car and then could not stop crying. I was just overtired, over-emotional, and wondering how I will take care of two babies when I can't even feed myself properly. I know that it was just the hormones talking, but I was feeling very depressed. I am also struggling to make my decision about an amnio and I guess I'm leaning towards it, but can't imagine going thru the pain of a miscarriage or being faced with poor test results. I also need to confess that whenever I've imagined having a child, it was a daughter. Learning we definitely have at least once boy on the way is exciting, but throws my whole baby fantasy into a spiral. Having one of each would be perfect, but I have got to get my head around the fact that Baby A may not be a girl. There is just so much personal investment about gender for me for some reason & I am just now recognizing all these loaded feelings coming to the surface. Then I feel guilty because of course I am so grateful to God that we are even pregnant at all & should just be praying for healthy babies regardless of gender. Anyway, I slept pretty well last night so hopefully today will be a better day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent, ladies!

Awww Lava - Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time!!! I hope this nausea thing passes quickly for you! It must be awful... 

The ambien IS great... the first night, the nurse told me that some people have hallucinations.. so I guess its not too uncommon. Thank goodnes, no for me. Ants? Yikes! 

I completely understand your feelings about the babies... I think I even talked about the way I was feeling on here when we found out three girls... THAT news was more shocking to me than triplets... I am very excited about the girls, but confess I, too, really wanted at least one of them to be a boy... 2 boys & 1 girl would have been my choice, as if I could have made one. Makes me guilty even saying that... But I love sports and wanted to do the "football mom" thing... (I am from TEXAS after all ... lol... and we do love our football)... So now, we'll just see if one or more are cheerleaders!!! 

Anyway, I just wanted to tell you not to feel bad about your feelings... I am sure more than one of us on here has felt similarly... :)


----------



## AustinGurrl

Oh Heck Yeah!!! We are HONEYDEWS!!!!! :) 

Blood results back this am and are better again... My ob came back from vacation and stopped by this am and expressed her surprise at seeing me here, but said the results are promising and we will just take it day-by-day from here on out... 

I am going to try and post the pics of the nursery that I promised I would do weeks ago, and I apologize in advance if I hog the board... I am still perplexed on how to make the pics smaller so they aren't HUGE on the board...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine, Hog away! I love having you on. Keeps me somewhat sane.

I'm overemotional! I NEED to get it together. :wacko: I feel so overwhelmed these days and I worry constantly which isn't good for me OR Amelia. Lately at night I've just been lying down with the air on and just picturing a calming white room. Being still and breathing. Sounds pretty odd, but it seems to work when I do it as I'm a bit calmer.

Lava, I can understand. I wanted a boy just because we lost our son. I was also a bit pissed because my mom was more excited at having a granddaughter than with a grandson and I just wanted it all back. Obviously I'm SO excited and grateful for Amelia. She has been prayed for for over 10 years. I think God actually blessed us with this little girl for MANY reasons. One is that Jackson could NEVER be replaced and two, having lost a boy...it may have been more difficult to bring another boy into the world right away. 

I wanted another boy because I wanted an older brother for my daughter. To protect her when we're not around. NOW I know how silly that is, because we have several friends whose first children are girls and have boys shortly after. The older they get, the more the boys are instinctively protective of the girls. So now I'm at peace with Gods decision and while I'm a bit scared of having a girl because of all the frills and tender moments, I'm excited to come out of my comfort zone and love this little girl more than I could have ever imagined. Like Charmaine, I loved the rough-housing idea of a boy. But I imagine my hopes and dreams for Jackson and I just know having a boy right now may have made things difficult emotionally. I DO hope to have a boy if God wills maybe a year after we have Amelia. 

As I said, I'm overemotional and could cry even talking today. Movies have been putting me over the edge too. :rofl: It'll be nice to come off these hormones once Amelia is born. I've heard the hormones are still there....but I'm hoping they aren't as heavy as they've been with fertility meds, progesterone injections and pregnancy hormones altogether!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Rebekah - Oh hon.... sorry you have been down. Give yourself a break and realize that it is so totally natural to be worried! If all else fails, watch some really silly TV! I have to confess to getting caught up in some Kardashian drama!! Ridiculous escape! :)
I like the idea of lying in the cool air!!!!

BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Okay - Here I go... These were taken a few weeks ago and since then I have made a window valance, but essentially, WE'RE DONE! Other than assembling the various swings, bouncers, etc... Since there are the 3 cribs, we converted our open "bonus" room into full-on nursery... As you can tell, my first "babies" love it!!
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd508/austingurrl/Nursery/025.jpghttps://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd508/austingurrl/Nursery/021.jpghttps://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd508/austingurrl/Nursery/022.jpghttps://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd508/austingurrl/Nursery/027.jpg


----------



## pablo797

just wrote a novel and lost it. Don't have the heart to write another. I'l just say hi for now. Will write again tonight from lap top. Anna


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> AFM,
> Even with my Zofran, some nights I'm just so sick still. Last night was one of those nights. I had to force myself to eat various bites of food but everything made me ill. Even a McDonald's French fry run was unsuccessful & I almost thew up in my husband's car and then could not stop crying. I was just overtired, over-emotional, and wondering how I will take care of two babies when I can't even feed myself properly. I know that it was just the hormones talking, but I was feeling very depressed. * I am also struggling to make my decision about an amnio and I guess I'm leaning towards it, but can't imagine going thru the pain of a miscarriage or being faced with poor test results.* I also need to confess that whenever I've imagined having a child, it was a daughter. Learning we definitely have at least once boy on the way is exciting, but throws my whole baby fantasy into a spiral. Having one of each would be perfect, but I have got to get my head around the fact that Baby A may not be a girl. There is just so much personal investment about gender for me for some reason & I am just now recognizing all these loaded feelings coming to the surface. Then I feel guilty because of course I am so grateful to God that we are even pregnant at all & should just be praying for healthy babies regardless of gender. Anyway, I slept pretty well last night so hopefully today will be a better day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent, ladies!

Just popping in to throw some more stats at you, honey. (What can I say - I read a lot and I prefer non-fiction!) Studies from the 70s show that the risk of miscarriage from an amnio are 1 in 200, which is just 0.05%. That means there's a 99.5% chance that you will NOT miscarry as a result of an amnio. (That number is why they routinely recommend amnios for women over 35 - that's when the risk of chromosomal defects starts to get higher than the risk of the amnio.) Newer studies suggest the risk may actually be closer to 1 in 1600, which is 0.06%, or a 99.94% chance that you will NOT miscarry. The best thing you can do is make sure the people actually performing your amnio have tons and tons of experience - that's when the risk of miscarriage or complications is the lowest. 

I hope you feel better SOON. :hugs:

Back into lurkdom.... :ninja:


----------



## lavalux

Thanks everyone for your comments on the gender thing. It makes me feel not so alone. 

HA,
Thanks for the reassuring statistics about amnio miscarriage rates. My perinatologist mentioned both. He said 1:200 is outdated but1:1600 is not a medically verifiable number unfortunately. He said at his practice, which is one of the best in Atlanta with sophisticated equipment & experienced doctors, their rates Is somewhere between 1:500 & 1:600. With twins, since they perform the procedure on both babies, my risk is doubled so my risk would be 1:250/300 or .4%. That is not a huge risk & it is less than my miscarriage risk without amnio, which he said was less than 1%. I do think we will go ahd with the procedure but it doesn't mean I'm totally comfortable with it yet. I am also petrified that it will not bring me relief but if we get bad news, will lead me to further difficult decisions. Hopefully this worry will all be for nothing. I'm still trying to remain positive. Hope you are doing well. Are you in the TWW? I've got my fingers crossed for you! I hope you get that much-deserved baby to hold.

Austin,
I love your nursery. You have the type of crib we are looking for. Do you mind me asking the brand? The place looks like such a soothing place for the babies. ;)


----------



## AustinGurrl

lavalux said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments on the gender thing. It makes me feel not so alone.
> 
> HA,
> Thanks for the reassuring statistics about amnio miscarriage rates. My perinatologist mentioned both. He said 1:200 is outdated but1:1600 is not a medically verifiable number unfortunately. He said at his practice, which is one of the best in Atlanta with sophisticated equipment & experienced doctors, their rates Is somewhere between 1:500 & 1:600. With twins, since they perform the procedure on both babies, my risk is doubled so my risk would be 1:250/300 or .4%. That is not a huge risk & it is less than my miscarriage risk without amnio, which he said was less than 1%. I do think we will go ahd with the procedure but it doesn't mean I'm totally comfortable with it yet. I am also petrified that it will not bring me relief but if we get bad news, will lead me to further difficult decisions. Hopefully this worry will all be for nothing. I'm still trying to remain positive. Hope you are doing well. Are you in the TWW? I've got my fingers crossed for you! I hope you get that much-deserved baby to hold.
> 
> Austin,
> I love your nursery. You have the type of crib we are looking for. Do you mind me asking the brand? The place looks like such a soothing place for the babies. ;)

Thank you... Don't mind at all... The manufacturer of ours was DaVinci/Million Dollar Baby... It is a "Jenny Lind" style crib... That style is not specific to that manufacturer, though... I liked them because they were relatively inexpensive, pretty and lightweight/easy to move.
We didn't want to get the more expensive convertibles, as we have no idea what we will want when they get big enough to outgrow the toddler beds.. lol... Here is the link to ours;

https://www.davincidecor.com/products/jenny-lind-3-in-1-crib


----------



## Vivienne

Oh Lava hun, it will get better with he nausea, :cry: and I bet you're sick of everyone saying that, I was! :hugs:

Rebekah, hormones are a b%tch but are for a good cause :hugs:

Hooray for sleep Charmaine and the nursery pics are beautiful.

AFM, had my midwife appt today. Fully engaged and ready to go but I feel nothing. Actually hope he doesn't come in the next 5 days as we've just been predicted another massive snow storm starting tomorrow and that could make getting to hospital a tad difficult. Ambo's here are 4WD but still I am a little nervous :dohh:
Apparently I am also anaemic! Not feeling particularly tired though.

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Hi again,

I took notes the first time but I'm winging it tonight so here goes.

Vivienne, hope there's no snow storm or that you will not have problems. We have a huge road bike race coming through town a couple of days before I'm due that will close all the roads. It would be just my luck. Fingers crossed all goes well for you, lord knows you deserve a break, speaking of how's the foot??? (sorry bad pun).

MA, so sorry for the mama drama. As someone who struggles with her own mother I feel for you. It does seem you are the parent in the relationship. I think boundaries are important and the raising of your child. I tell myself on an almost daily basis that our relationships with our future daughters are not written in stone, or pre- destined. You will be a great mum, you are not destined to make the same mistakes your parents did. As for hormones, I cried all through the new Harry Potter movie the other night. :cry: My friend just laughed at me. :haha: Hormones!! 

Austin, glad you got a good nights rest and that the babies are still cooking. Sorry for the confinement!!!! The nursery looks so cute!! Love that the fur babies were in the pictures. Mine loves to sleep in the baby's room. Go figure. The bedding is beautiful as are the bumpers. I know you worked really hard on them. Nice job!

Lava, I know the gender dilemma. I feel guilty for saying it but I wanted a boy. I was totally shocked when they told me we were having a girl. It took some time to wrap my head around the idea of a girl. I think I was already picking out motorcycles. However she will do anything a boy would have done, just with more grace. Unless she takes after my husband LOL!! Anyway, just a hug :hugs: and note to let you know you are not alone. 

Svet, I am sure you rocked that test!!!! In the mean time, rest and relax. A massage and pedi sound like the perfect ticket. Are you still working?? I am and it's getting to me. 

Happy Auntie, I love it when you pop in!!! How are you?? TWW?? Fingers crossed and lots of dust!! Does anyone ever hear from or about heart tree??? I think of her from time to time. 

Skye, hope you are well.
Sunshine, hi!!
CJ, hope Switzerland is beautiful!!
Rottpaw, Steph, and Codegirl, I am terrified I will screw up raising an infant. Any words of advice??? 

AFM, doing well. Feel as if my body is gearing up for delivery, but that may be wishful thinking. Lately feel the baby much lower. It would be great if she were moving into position. However truth be told, I kinda want to go early so I can stop working. Lame I know. And as far as DH goes, yes I did jump him, or really not jump as I am the size of a whale, more like crawled, but you get the point. Still no contractions. Guess I'll just have to keep working on it . . .:sex:

Hope everyone has a good night!!
Anna


----------



## HappyAuntie

pablo797 said:


> Happy Auntie, I love it when you pop in!!! How are you?? TWW?? Fingers crossed and lots of dust!! Does anyone ever hear from or about heart tree??? I think of her from time to time.


Thanks! :blush: I am indeed in the tww, and completely cynical about it as always. It's our third IUI, and we've decided to do four and then reevaluate... we've already scheduled an IVF consult for right after this tww so we can start making some decisions before we're at the end of a 4th failed IUI and then even more emotional about things....

As for Hearty, not sure what's the last you all heard but she had an ectopic about 4 or 5 weeks ago and lost a tube. (Her adenomyosis puts her at high risk for ectopics.) They were able to leave the ovary intact, though, so she still has both of those, and I think their next step was to find a gestational surrogate. Her mother has offered to pay all the surrogate costs. She had gotten started with a surrogacy agency when this ectopic happened, so I'm not sure where things stand now. She lurks more than posts these days....

As for the other long-timers, Padbrat is moving forward with donor egg IVF very soon, FutureMommie is starting IVF in September, and Twinkle lost so much weight on her own that her FS is ready to start treatments even though she hasn't _quite _met the BMI cutoff yet!


----------



## codegirl

pablo797 said:


> Rottpaw, Steph, and Codegirl, I am terrified I will screw up raising an infant. Any words of advice???

The best part about an infant is that if they are fed, dry, warm and given lots and lots of love you can't screw it up.


Toddlers on the other hand..... :rofl:


JK! Kids just need love and understanding. They have amazing ability to forgive our mistakes and love us back with their whole little being.

Just fill in the blanks with love and it will be good.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all! It's an early morning here... 
Still hangin' on, but it is wearing on me a little... Not to mention they moved from the lovely spacious room I was in to "antepartum" and my "new" room/broom closet sucks. A crappy enviroment makes this harder, for sure. 

Code - Thanks for the advice! With 3, fed, ward & dry may be a bit hard! But we are ready to give it a shot! :) 

HA - Thanks for update on the girls! Much luck and good, positive thoughts sent your way on this 2ww!!! Please keep us updated on your progress!!!

Anna - Wow! You are still working? Just amazing... I know that must be so hard and tiring for you! But I must confess to some jealousy that you are willing and able to jump your DH! It's been so long for us.... well, crap, I can't even really remember. Poor him & poor me, right? grrrr.... Then we have another ___ weeks, after c-section... jeez. Lucky girl!!! 

Viv - Good lord! Please no snowstorms for you!!!! SO glad you are still feeling good! That is awesome!!! Expecting the update ANY time now!!!! 

Will keep checking in throughout the day... we have a TINY chance of rain today.... please, please, please! I am sure that poor DH has prob forgotten to water all my plants outside and they are parched and nearly gone... :( 

Have a wonderful Friday morning, chicas!


----------



## pablo797

Happy Friday!!! 

morning ladies! Not much has changed since I posted last night, but . . . 

HA, thanks for the up date on all the ladies from the other board. I have been bad about keeping up. Fingers crossed for you this IUI try!! Lots of dust. So sorry to hear about hearty, this has been such a sturggle for her. 

Austin, broom closet eh? Yuck. Sorry about the move. Will you get another nice room once the girls come? 

Also meant to mention yesterday your comment about the shows on TLC. LOL I am such a sucker for those shows and yes, they can scare the crap out of me!! I was watching the other morning and they had one lady who went natural and one who had an epidural and subsequent c-section. The woman who went natural was terifying!! Here I was all thinking that was the way I wanted to go and that scared the holy beejeezus out of me! The woman with the epidural was so calm. Anyway, I watch them, the shows Bring home baby, Baby's first day, A baby story, every chance I get. When I was TTC I was obsessed!! LOL 

Codegirl, thanks for the advice and vote of confidence. Broken down that way and put in simple terms helps a lot. All the hype about all the stuff they need, it's so hard to remember the basics. 

have a good friday!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

sooooooo,

just ot back from the doctor. I thought my water broke this morning, if it did it was just a little. A is good now and it's a wait and see. If it did break, i'll go into labor in the next 24 to 48 hours. If not,false alarm and I guess it was just pee ( I was running across the street). LOL. Have a good one! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Happy Friday ladies! 

I apologize that I am SO far behind on all the news. It seems I rarely get more than a few minutes at the computer these days and I read a lot while feeding, etc. but rarely have a chance to post. I can only type well at my desktop (as opposed to ipad) and so I have to steal time to be in my office LOL!

I have tried to read back a bit and first of all just want to say I am SO excited for all of our ladies who are just about to pop! (or feeling like it anyway, LOL!) Viv, Sveta, Anna, Charmaine, Chris, Rebekah... I hope I am not forgetting anyone! I cannot WAIT to see these babies arriving!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Someone told me, and I will tell you - I honestly found that labor and delivery was pretty much just one big blur by the time it all starts to really happen in earnest. So treasure these last few days/weeks, swollen ankles and all, and know that your big days will be here before you know it!!! 

Happy Auntie I am SO glad you are trying again and you are making proactive steps toward investigating IVF if that is the route you decide to take. I think it helps to feel like we are taking positive steps while we wait. That said, I REALLY hope and PRAY this is your turn. You have been waiting SO long and I am praying hard for you! 

Anna, about the infant thing - I won't lie...for about a week, you are going to feel like they are going to break if you even breathe on them wrong LOL! But they are MUCH sturdier than they appear and you will be FINE. As Terri said, just make sure they are fed, warm, safe and loved and you will be golden!! You are going to be a GREAT mom!!! I am so sorry about the unintentional hiking adventure but glad you and your furbaby are safe, and hooray that you found your keys!! 

Rebekah, please don't worry about any emotions you are feeling. You have been through SO VERY MUCH to get to this point, and you and Amelia are both handling everything beautifully! I am sure part of your emotional overload is just the relief of getting this far safely, and knowing that the finish line is in sight! Relax and put those feet up Mama! Your little girl will be here very soon!! 

Charmaine, honey you deserve a special hug and I wish I could give you one in person. You are a ROCK STAR to get this far with trips and I am SO, so excited to see those little girls!! The nursery looks AWESOME! (and the puppers look right at home! :haha:) We are waiting daily for news of those arrivials! I am sorry about the hospital bedrest but honestly, you are safest there. 

Chris Svet, hope the test went well and you are feeling well! Did I miss an update on how the test went?

Lava, sent you a PM but I know how miserable the nausea is. I too spent many nights sitting up crying and (in my case) sort of glaring at my husband while he snored peacefully :haha: I didn't want to feel that way, but hated that he could sleep when I couldn't. :haha: So I totally understand but please know it WILL get better. 

Chris Sunshine, Steph, NewMarried, how are you girls doing? :hugs:

Okay gang I gotta post and then check on the little man, but hope I have not missed anyone and all are well! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

PS Svet just saw your update I am so sorry it was so stressful!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick update. Had our appointment for Amelia. She's in the 50th percentile for her gestational weight and isn't Big as they keep suspecting she'll be because of diabetes. I was quite proud to hear that. She weighs in at 4 lbs 4 oz and everything seems to be on target. 

I don't have a yeast or BV infection so that's a plus and the stress test came out excellent thus far. 

Wanted to say that the exercise I did to help spin her turned her position from breech to transverse with spine up and head down. She's headed to birthing position it seems. HOPEFULLY she wont turn again. I plan to keep up the babyspinning exercising as it seems to be working. :thumbup:

Here's a pic of her 3D. She has her brothers facial features and thus it looks like daddy's genes take over. It's a spitting image of her father and our nieces and nephews. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0145.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> sooooooo,
> 
> just ot back from the doctor. I thought my water broke this morning, if it did it was just a little. A is good now and it's a wait and see. If it did break, i'll go into labor in the next 24 to 48 hours. If not,false alarm and I guess it was just pee ( I was running across the street). LOL. Have a good one! Anna

OOoooooo told you, you would beat me!!!! Oooo please be waters and not pee :blush: hehe.

My foot is ok, still a bit sore but as long as I don't spend all day on it, it seems to be ok.


----------



## Vivienne

HA fingers crossed!

I often lurk in trying to conceive over 35 but I feel like such hypocrite when it only took me 3 months and I am embarrassed to ever say anything :blush:

Anna, any news?????

Charmaine, surely they can't keep you in a broom closet with 3 on board?????

Rebekah, good to hear Amelia is headinmg south and facing the right way.

I saw the recovery suites at our hospital the other and was surprised to find they are all single rooms and quite spacious. The older hospital used to have 4-6 women to a room, which I would imagine made for a great relaxing atmosphere,....not. Although the hospital at the moment is in gridlock, every bed full so I may end up birthing in a closet anyway.

Went to my step-nephews 5th birthday today. Dear lord. 15 odd 3-9 year olds and a bouncy castle, mostly boys. I lasted 2 hours rounding them up, feeding them and refereeing before I had to go home!!!! Oh my, I'm about to bring one of those into the world!!!!!! :dohh:

Happy weekend all.


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone! Insomnia strikes again... Even though I've been lying awake in bed for over an hour, my brain's still in sleep mode a little. So forgive me if I miss anyone...

HA - thank you so much for the updates. I must admit I haven't been lurking over there as much as I'd like to. Heck, I haven't even been on this site as much as I'd like to lately! My heart goes out to Heart Tree... that poor girl's been through way too much. She - and all of you lovely ladies over there - are in my prayers! Here's hoping that your current TWW is the last one you have to go through for at LEAST nine months!

Anna - Well?? Any signs of labor yet? How exciting to think this may be it! Fingers crossed for you! I have to admit to watching those baby shows, too, when I'm home to catch them... Every time the newborn takes it's first cry, I cry right along with it! [email protected] hormones... :haha: 

Terri - thank you for your advice. As Anna said, sometimes it's easy to lose sight of the basics. Thanks for helping us put it back in perspective! :thumbup:

MA - what exercise did you do? (Sorry if you've already mentioned it...) Was it the pelvic tilt thingie? My little one was Frank Breech for the longest time, so I tried doing those for a bit. At my appointment on Thursday, she was FINALLY head down. :happydance: Hopefullly she'll stay that way. Don't know if those pelvic tilts had anything to do with it or not... :shrug: I'd continue to do them, but I'm afraid I'll spin her back upright again! :dohh: The midwife said that once they're down they usually stay down at this point, but this child has NOT been normal so far. :) So God only knows what'll happen between now and delivery. And what a sweet picture! It's so cool to finally see what they really look like, isn't it? 

Austin - how goes life in the broom closet? So sorry you're stuck in there, but as Angela said, there's no safer place for you and your precious little girls. I'm sure they'll move you to a larger room once they're here. They'll have to - you won't all fit! Oh - and your nursery looks great!! Ours still isn't done yet... :growlmad: 

Viv - here's hoping that you don't get put in a closet, too! Kudos to you for helping at the party... Toddlers and young kids STILL scare the crap outta me! Guess I'd better get over that pretty quick, huh?

Lava - how are you doing? :hugs:

Chris #1 - :hi: Forgive me if you've already mentioned it, but how long does it take to get your test results back? I'm sending good vibes your way!!

Hi, Skye! Hope all's well with you!

Have a great day, ladies! I plan on checking back throughout the weekend for possible baby updates...


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah she is beautiful! I love the 3ds!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Viv, no need to feel hypocritical - it's a ttc thread, not a long-term ttc thread, and you're just too lovely to not like!! :kiss:

Thanks for all the well-wishes, ladies. GL to Austin, Anna and Viv - can't wait to meet the new babies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Good morning everyone! Insomnia strikes again... Even though I've been lying awake in bed for over an hour, my brain's still in sleep mode a little. So forgive me if I miss anyone...
> 
> HA - thank you so much for the updates. I must admit I haven't been lurking over there as much as I'd like to. Heck, I haven't even been on this site as much as I'd like to lately! My heart goes out to Heart Tree... that poor girl's been through way too much. She - and all of you lovely ladies over there - are in my prayers! Here's hoping that your current TWW is the last one you have to go through for at LEAST nine months!
> 
> Anna - Well?? Any signs of labor yet? How exciting to think this may be it! Fingers crossed for you! I have to admit to watching those baby shows, too, when I'm home to catch them... Every time the newborn takes it's first cry, I cry right along with it! [email protected] hormones... :haha:
> 
> Terri - thank you for your advice. As Anna said, sometimes it's easy to lose sight of the basics. Thanks for helping us put it back in perspective! :thumbup:
> 
> MA - what exercise did you do? (Sorry if you've already mentioned it...) Was it the pelvic tilt thingie? My little one was Frank Breech for the longest time, so I tried doing those for a bit. At my appointment on Thursday, she was FINALLY head down. :happydance: Hopefullly she'll stay that way. Don't know if those pelvic tilts had anything to do with it or not... :shrug: I'd continue to do them, but I'm afraid I'll spin her back upright again! :dohh: The midwife said that once they're down they usually stay down at this point, but this child has NOT been normal so far. :) So God only knows what'll happen between now and delivery. And what a sweet picture! It's so cool to finally see what they really look like, isn't it?
> 
> Austin - how goes life in the broom closet? So sorry you're stuck in there, but as Angela said, there's no safer place for you and your precious little girls. I'm sure they'll move you to a larger room once they're here. They'll have to - you won't all fit! Oh - and your nursery looks great!! Ours still isn't done yet... :growlmad:
> 
> Viv - here's hoping that you don't get put in a closet, too! Kudos to you for helping at the party... Toddlers and young kids STILL scare the crap outta me! Guess I'd better get over that pretty quick, huh?
> 
> Lava - how are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> Chris #1 - :hi: Forgive me if you've already mentioned it, but how long does it take to get your test results back? I'm sending good vibes your way!!
> 
> Hi, Skye! Hope all's well with you!
> 
> Have a great day, ladies! I plan on checking back throughout the weekend for possible baby updates...


Check out spinningbabies.com I did what's called an inversion. Basically my knees were at the end of the couch and my elbows were flat on the floor lifting my back end up really high and leaving my back a slope.

On that site, they teach you to map where baby is. Then there are specific methods depending on the gestation of what to do. There are some pretty funny things. Luckily the inversion worked to to her a bit and I'm told since her spine is up and her head is down toward the left side, she's in ready position to move to birthing position. 

Like you, I'm freaked out about her moving again. I toss and turn from my left to my right side. Last night I tossed over to the right side and freaked myself out by thinking I could have made her turn a different way. :rofl: :wacko:

I have another sonogram at 35wks and am hoping she'll have turned from then fully. 

Reason I'm doing this is because of my heart shaped uterus. She has limited time to move to position before she can't do it anymore and I'm stuck with a c-section. So I'm trying to do all I can.:winkwink:


Thanks everyone for all the comments on Amelia. So excited to see her in a couple months.:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! This is going to be short, sorry... as I am just so damn tired. I have been keeping up with all your posts though! You all are such an entertaining bunch. The ambien discussion had me in stitches :rofl:
MA- love the 3D! Very cool you got to see your little girl. :thumbup: Viv, sorry your leg is still bugging you. Don't worry about the whole being a mom thing. I think it's totally normal. You're going to do great! I'm sure we all will.
Happy Auntie, it is soo nice to see you pop in here once in a while! Fingers crossed for you during your TWW. Thx for the update on Heart Tree. :cry: That poor woman has gone through so much. 
Anna- you think you broke your water??!?!? :happydance: UPDATE PLEASE!!!!! And yes, I am done working. I finished when I was 37 weeks and 2 days. My whole body aches now. I can't imagine how useful I'd be at work at the moment.
Chris #2- nice to have you back! We miss you when you disappear. Glad to hear your baby is co-operating. Hope she stays in the right position!!! I too cry everytime the baby comes out and they place it on the mom's belly. Bloody hormones is right! :dohh: We are going to be disasters when it is our turn. 

Thanks for everyone's kind words on my exam. I should most likely have my result on Monday. Here's to hoping! :friends: 
The baby's room is nearly done. Just have to hang up a picture on the wall then I'll take some pictures and post them here. I love that room. Speaking of rooms- Charmaine! Your nursery is gorgeous!!! Love the furbaby in the pic too :haha: My only complaint :growlmad: The pictures are too small!!! How are doing? I hope your room is bigger than a closet. :wacko: 33 weeks babe! Wish you could take me for a pedi too instead of being stuck in captivity.......... a part of me is afraid of going for a pedi in case that's where I got the scabies in the first place. :shrug:
Hubby went off to run some errands so I think I'll put on a load of laundry and finish my book. I have been left with the last 50 pages of Breaking Dawn since June, simply because I do not want the series to end.... then it will be no more Bella and Edward. How I love them so... :blush: :rofl: I think I'll go sit in baby girls room and finish the book then take a nap. I have never in my life been able to nap and now I do it like a champ! :thumbup:

Have a great Saturday gals :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Austin, your nursery is looking gorgeous ;) Are you still in the hospital? How's it going? Any news? 

Sveta good luck hope you passed this exam cause you really sweated for it :) Nursey photos please :))

Rebekah Amelia's photo is gorgeous :) Isn't it great to have a peak in their world ? Thanks for the website I added as a book mark. :) Did you have your cousin's wedding yet? Good luck with bb shower. Hope you get a lot of lovely pressies for Amelia :)

Hey :hi: Sunshine :)) I'm in the same page as you. Wake up in the middle of the night and can't can't fall back to sleep for a long time. :shrug: 

Lava poor thing you are still suffering from the MS. Did the dr tell you how long would it last? Did you start gaining weight yet?

Angel and Teri, Newmarriedgirl and Lucy lot's of :kiss::kiss:

AFM I found out that my bump's a little girl :)) I was so happy and overwhelmed when I saw her little body had back bones, shoulder blades, finger joints etc.. A little human being as big as an avacado. hahahhaa!! We named her Shirin. A persian mythological that is derived from the "Siren's" And it means charming and pretty in Turkish. DH started talking to her. Really cute. I was looking for a baby gift for a friend who will have a son and I came across these little pink bandanas with bows. Soo cute. Mismuffet I thought of your little cute girl. I think I will start buying some clothes soon.
Have a great weekend girls :)


----------



## skye2010

My first part of the post got lost somehow. (Copy paste error I think) I'l have to type again :(

Anna you will be a great mum. You already love doing a lot of fun stuff. Climbing, camping, running, climbing, and kids love that. I'm not a mother yet but all the little kids I know are little angels as long as you keep them safe, feed them well, talk to them and let them sweat. I bet you will make a great bond with your little girl while teaching her how to ski or make a bonfire etc... What's happening with your waters? False alarm? 
There is 4 of you who will have the babies soon. Isn't that exciting? We will have loads of little baby photos here. I just can't wait.

Viv I'm sure you will also be a great mum. Hopefully your experience might be completely different than your mother's. :hugs: Don't let her experience affect you. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Quick post here ...

Austin,
Hope you & your girls are doing well in the hospital. Have your friends & family been keeping you well.occupied? I laughed at your Texas football comment. My dad loves all sports and so does my husband, but in just 3 short weeks we will be immersed in college football. We have season tickets to the Georgia football games and yesterday we took my mom to a baby store and.Scott was already looking at the UGA baby hats, socks, etc. He was also eying the tiny cheerleader outfit. ;)

Viv,
Any updates? Have you gone into labor yet? You are going to do an amazing job. Keep us posted.

MA,
Love Amelia's picture! I can't believe the detail that captures her expression. I want to do that down the road although I've been told it is harder to capture their faces with twins.

Skye,
Team pink! So excited for you. My nausea & low energy seems to be hanging in there a little, but I can tell there has been an improvement. I have to eat all the time to not get sick though. I've gained 9 lbs since getting pregnant and have just started wearing some maternity clothes. A multiples book said I should have gained 14 by now. My perionatologist has referred me to a dietician. My next appt with the peri doc is on the 30th & I will probably do my amnio then. ;( Hopefully all will be well with the babies. Then, DH & I have a mini-break planned for the beach in Sept.

Angela,
Glad you are getting more sleep & Ethan is sleeping through the night. I will need some tips on that at some point. 

Hi to Anna, Svet (I'm praying you pass your exam), Chris, Codegirl, NMG, Never (hope you are having fun in Vegas), Lucy, and anyone I missed. Have a restful Sunday. L


----------



## svetayasofiya

Skye- Congrats on the baby girl!!! :yipee: Seems to be the theme of this thread! LOL Love the name. It's so elegant and different.

Lava- 9 lbs sounds fine to me. Sure you are below the guideline, but not by much. Hope the nausea gives you a break very soon. 

Nursery pics to follow very soon........ *Just woke up. 11am :dohh: Must enjoy this while I can.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks everyone! 

Skye, My cousins wedding is "If I remember correctly" one week from this friday. My shower is the weekend after. I have to say I'm getting more and more nervous as both occasions come. I'm SO close to delivery day and I'm excited and nervous all at the same time! :happydance:

Lava, it would really be neat to see the twins if you can get them. I bet the reason it's hard is because they're squished together and finding their faces can get hard. ESPECIALLY as they get bigger. How awesome it would be though to have a pic of them. It would be precious!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :hi:

Haven't written anything for ages, but been reading and lurking. Little miss has been sleeping rubbishly since her 3 month jabs. She is all over the place and won't nap in the day much at all, and getting her down at night is hard...up 4 times last night. Hope it wears off soon I am knackered! Did any other mums have this happen? I also went to spend a week with my mum in London, which confused the heck out of Tilly, so we are just trying to settle down and get back to normal soon, difficult when we are moving house in 2 weeks! 

Viv I wish you a safe and speedy delivery, I am sure you will fall in love and be a fab mum! :kiss:
Sunshine, I am with you on the insomnia..hope you get some better rest soon, it's rubbish being tired all the time! :sleep:
MA good luck with turning Amelia around and for having nice calm quick natural birth....wow the weeks are really ticking on now for you, I bet you never thought you would get this far! :hugs:
Sveta hope you did it this time on the exam....and good luck to all the ladies where the birth is looming...hope all the babies make their way into the world quickly and safely. I still watch a baby story lots and it always still makes me cry....having a baby is such an emotional experience. 

Skye a little girl hurray! :happydance: and what a gorgeous name! 
Lava hope you start to feel the glowing bit of pregnancy soon :kiss:

Little one fussing again....v clingy at the mo so must go.....big hugs to all:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, also hi to Pablo...getting close woohoo! Codegirl, Junebug, Rottpaw, and everyone else if I forgot sorry....:kiss:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna I see you're lurking... Give us some news girl!!! xo


----------



## pablo797

Wow so much chatter for a weekend!!

Just poping in to say no luck on the water breaking front. Must have been a false alarm, which means must have been pee which is even more devestating. I'm consoling myself by saying that I'm 9 1/2 months pregnant and my little jog probably had the baby bouncing on my bladder, but still . . . . really?? 

We spent all day at IKEA yesterday buying furniture for the house. Don't really know why, but we bought some stuff that will fix a few issues ( if some of you remember the dresser issue I have). Anyway spending today puting together furniture. Also the fridge decided to go out this weekend. We have called a repair man but it's Sunday. So I went on line to ask an expert and it seems to be an easy fix, if our Sears ( which is really small) carries the part we need. Think I can have it back up and running by this afternoon. So all in all I feel pretty handy. Think I missed my calling. I like figuring out how things work. 

Ok enough about me . .. 

MA, awesome pictures!! So glad she has turned head down. My doc said once they go head down they rarely turn again, but I had a friend with twins that were head down then turned. Don't stress over the wedding, go have fun and if you have to leave, leave. 

Svet, can't wait until tomorrow. Pedi sounds great, but I forgot about the scabies thing. How are you doing anyway?? Still itchy?? And as far as Edward and Isabelle go, I read all the books twice. Just love them. 

Vivienen, glad the foot isn't too bad. How's the snow?? Glad the birthing room are private, that's so nice! Hope you don't end up in a broom closet. Spreaking of . . 

Austin, how's it going??? Any babies yet? 

Skye, team pink!!!!! Yeh and love the name!!!!! So happy for you. 

Lucy, so good to hear from you. Good luck with the sleep thing, that's tough. 

Lava, I too think 9 lbs sounds good, although I know with twins it's should be more. Thing is it's all guide lines, not set in stone. If the babies are healthy, you're probably ok. None the less glad you have an appt with a nutritionist. 

Rottpaw, thanks for stopping by I know you're busy. Thanks for the words of encouragement. 

NMG and anyone I missed sorry, I am thinking of you all!! 

Ok it's Sunday and I have my work cut out for me today. So I'd best be going. 

Have a good one!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

me again . . . 

So I know I keep saying that I want this baby to come early, but please not in the next three days!!

Just found out the part I need to fix the fridge can only get here at the earliest by tuesday which means my kitchen will be filled with coolers for the next couple of days to keep the food cold. Add to that the maze of IKEA boxes and tools that are strewn all over the house and it's a mess!!!! 

Needless to say my nesting instinct is on over drive right now and the current state of affairs is driving me crazy!!! Oh well I guess what will be will be . . . 

thanks for letting my vent, I'm off to the grocery store to buy ice. If this had happened in January I could have just stuck everything out the window.

Later! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> me again . . .
> 
> So I know I keep saying that I want this baby to come early, but please not in the next three days!!
> 
> Just found out the part I need to fix the fridge can only get here at the earliest by tuesday which means my kitchen will be filled with coolers for the next couple of days to keep the food cold. Add to that the maze of IKEA boxes and tools that are strewn all over the house and it's a mess!!!!
> 
> Needless to say my nesting instinct is on over drive right now and the current state of affairs is driving me crazy!!! Oh well I guess what will be will be . . .
> 
> thanks for letting my vent, I'm off to the grocery store to buy ice. If this had happened in January I could have just stuck everything out the window.
> 
> Later! Anna

Now THERE'S a project to keep parents occupied if you go into labor!! Delegate. There will obviously be a HUGE need for someone to help. Maybe that will help them feel needed while YOU concentrate on you and the baby! :winkwink:

Love the nesting instinct. I'm actually going CRAZY. I'm limited in what I can do and I'm DYING to get on my hands and knee's and start washing the woodwork in all the rooms. I love that my husband has taken on so much, but it drives me up the wall when somethings out of place or dusty or REALLY needs cleaning. I usually clean the woodwork weekly or it gets pretty dusty. I can't bring it up to Doug because he's been so gracious already and I don't want him to think I don't appreciate all he's done. He's honestly a good husband!

Looking forward to hearing the news when it DOES happen though Anna. :happydance::flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Nice to hear from you Lucy!!! I hope little Tilly starts to give you a break soon and sleeps longer. Do you have any new pictures? :baby: 

Anna- Don't worry about the peeing yourself. At least you were jogging when it happened AND you are very pregnant. It happened to me quite a bit, though not at all recently. Weird. The worst once, was when we were standing in line to buy our baby furniture and I just switched weight on my leg and bam! Massive leakage. :wacko: I thought it was going to drip down my leg :haha: And I was still only maybe 30 weeks then? The other times was mostly during the hockey playoffs if I jumped up off my seat in excitement. lol I find the whole peeing ourselves while pregnant pretty comical so just laugh! :hugs: Labour will be here before you know it. You could still have a couple weeks yet so don't stress yourself out already by thinking it will happen tomorrow. Once they're out we can't put them back. :rofl: 
Sorry about the fridge! :dohh: What a pain in the ass!! Why can't these things happen in the middle of winter when it wouldn't be as stressful? At least you'll have the part in a matter of days. Have fun putting together IKEA furniture. The tell tale test of a lasting marriage- being able to put together IKEA furniture and not kill eachother :rofl: What did you buy? I went to IKEA on Thursday and bought a chair, bookcase and picture for the nursery. 


.... AND here are the pictures of our nursery as promised:







The black closet door is actually chalk board paint!




My future Canuck Fan. Just need to find her a U2 T-shirt :thumbup:


Me at 39 weeks! I look a little stunned.... :shock:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris,

First off, your SO CUTE! :hugs: I love the belly!!


The nursery came out lovely! I LOVE the crib especially and the color against the wall to the crib. The curtains are cute too. The chair looks comfy!

We've got the furniture but it's still in boxes. :haha: Honestly I have no bedding yet. I purchased a quilt pattern and a friend of mine is going to make me some sheets. The good news is that we'll have a pack n play for her for the first few months. Though I DO plan to put her in her own crib during the daytime. I'm having a hard time choosing on the design. :wacko:

Thanks for sharing. It's SO cute! Can't wait to see her.


----------



## pablo797

Svet, how cute is the nursery!!! And so clean. Mine is chaos right now and there's no baby yet. Love the window covering, that's something I still haven't done. Glad she has a hockey jersey, I need to call my mother in law and get a Pen State football jersey for our girl so she can match mom and dad on saturdays during college football games. 


as for the furniture, I managed two pieces today, a dresser and the wardrobe for the nursery, our secret, I did it by myself. Past experiences have taught me we would have ended up in divorce court otherwise! 

MA, the nesting thing is hard. Hang in there. What about a wet rag tied to a mop, that way you wouldn't be on hands and knees. Just an idea. 

have a good night!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Anna, that's a great idea!


----------



## skye2010

Woow Chris what a cute photo. And the nursery looks absolutely gorgeous :)) So calming :) Love the donkey on the door. Hahaha so cute.. It really melts my heart to see all the nursery photos you girls put up.

Anna peeing is funny. At least I wanna see that way since I have done that a few times even before I'm pregnant. :blush: No incidence with this pregnancy just yet. Mb the Kegel exercises are working. Thanx for the pregnancy I found out about Kegel's actually.

Lucy great to hear from u and Tilly. How's the little princess. Any new photos please??? !!!

Rebekah you truly have a great DH. I wonder what mine would do if I was in bed rest. Can't imagine him with a broom really. How's your nursery coming along?

Lava isn't it relieving to start wearing maternity trs which fits and doesn't cut through your stomach :)) I bought 1 trs, 1 knee length short and 1 fitted knee length skirt. All jeans. Having a bit of a difficulty finding much variety though. I am going on holiday on Sept to Turkey and probably will need some light weight trousers or easy dresses. I will buy sthg there if I see anything that I love. Otherwise I know I won't be using it again cause the summer is almost over in London. Dunno what to do with the winter tough. I guess I would need a coat and some jumpers since my belly will be quite big by than. When is your due date? Is it Feb?
There is so much shopping to do for this winter. Clothes, baby stuff, bb furniture, birth aids etc etc... Is it a good idea to start at 5 months? Also I think I need to start applying for schools + nurseries down here cause apparently their lists are really full. A friend said they are so full that people apply even before they are pregnant like "We are thinking of consuming this Wednesday" sort of thing :wacko::wacko: Hope that's just a joke but I have a feeling it is close to reality. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, Tilly had a great night last night, 11 hours with only one get up! :happydance:

Wow Chris what a lovely nursery and you look fantastic, so cute! :hugs: Not long to go now, hope all is good, can't wait to see pics of your bubs

As for the peeing, just wait til you have had the baby lol :rofl: Just do your pelvic floor exercises....I am still working on it 3 months later! :wacko:

Here is a latest pic of little Tilly doing some tummy time, she also likes to try and crawl when doing this...bit early....lol

Hi Skye! :flower:
MA forgot to say LOVE the pics of little Amelia all snuggled up in there! :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Chris I LOVE the photos and you and the nursery are just beautiful!

Lucy, great to hear from you and Tilly is precious! All that hair!!!

AFM, all is well here, just enjoying the last days of summer. Can't wait for fall! Mynfavorite! 

And for all those about to deliver, as exhausting as those early days will be, try to enjoy every one. They truly do go too quickly. We had to put Ethan in a NINE MONTHS size sleeper last night. Kid isn't even six months yet! Where is my little boy growing up too already! :cry: :rofl:

Lol hugs and happy Monday!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone had a good weekend!

Skye - congrats on your little girl!!! :happydance::happydance: And how pretty is the name Shirin! I wish we could find something has all those elements (pretty, different, and has meaning). As of right now, our front-runner has a special meaning to us (i.e. me), but unfortunately was quite popular a few years ago as I've recently found out. So I'm still on the fence about a name. Sigh... And sorry you're battling the whole insomnia thing, too. Mine doesn't happen as much as it used to, but it hasn't gone away completely, either. :growlmad:

MA - thanks for the website info. I'll have to check it out. :thumbup:

Chris #1 - hope you get good news on your test results today!! Make the hubby take you out for a celebration dinner - pass or not! LOVE the nursery pictures!! We have similar tastes - I too put a shag throw rug in the middle of the room - the DH thought I was nuts - and have some circles in the decor (a line of wall decals on one wall). My shears, though, have verticle stripes. Sounds like a weird combo but looks pretty cool, believe it or not. In my humble opinion, anyway. :winkwink:

Lava - glad there's an improvement in your energy level & MS. Even if it's only a slight one... Hopefully both problems are on their way out the door. Good luck with your appointment at the dieticians. I agree with the others - it's probably nothing to worry about, but I'm glad you're going anyway just to make sure. 

Anna - bummer that it wasn't your water breaking! Although in retrospect it sounds like that was a good thing, with all the new furniture setup and your fridge breaking down. Were you able to get it fixed yesterday? I used to be fairly handy (due to years of apartment living with no roommate), but my DH is incredibly gifted in the "fix-it" department. Which is good, but bad in a way - I've lost what little skill I had. I'm turning in to what I swore I'd never become... Man Dependent! (_Shudder_!) Must break that, and soon!

Lucy - Tilly's just adorable! And I can't get over that gorgeous head of hair!!

Austin - how're you doing? Hang in there! :flower:

Viv, NMG, Angela, Terri, and whoever I'm missing (sorry!) - hi there! :hi:

AFM - just counting down the days until I'm done working - three more full weeks (including this one), a partial the week of Labor Day, then I'm done! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: (I'm SO ready...) Of course, I picked up a nasty cold over the weekend, so that certainly isn't helping my attitude at work any...

Have a good day, girls!


----------



## pablo797

morning all! 

Sunshine i'm counting down the days left of work too! Eight more including today! Your nursery sounds great, we need picures!! Sorry about the cold, that's a bumber. I do like that i'm handy,but causes ego problems with DH I think. I've learned to pick my fights and let him screw up if he wants to. Just kidding. The fridge part is on order over night. Hope I will get it tomorrow. It's an easy fix, but a little intimidating as it's the main circuit board. LIke a computer circuit board. Seems straight foreward but I hope I don't screw it up and that it fixes the problem. Part alone was $140!! Can't imagine what it would have cost to have a repair man come and do it. 

Svet, fingers crossed the test results come today and it's good news! How are you feeling? Almost there!!

Rottpaw, can't believe Ethan is that big!!! 

Lucy, tilly is just precious!! Question . . . .what is tummy time? I hear a lot about it, but exactly what is it and why so important. Yet one more thing I know nothing about!!

it's monday and given all goes well, this baby can come any time after wednesday,provided I fix the fridge. Come on baby. I can't imagine 19 more days and nights. Sleeping is aweful. Anyone else?? 

have a good monday! Anna


----------



## pablo797

P.S. I keep forgetting this, but ordered an exra copy of "the Happiest baby on the block" DVD. Is anyone interested? I will mail it.


----------



## skye2010

Awwww Tilly is sooo gorgeous. She is absolutely pretty. Are you or your hubbby Chinese by any chance cause she looks like a friend of mine who is a Chinese-English mix. She is a very pretty girl. I can imagine what a beauty Tilly will be :))

Angela I hope your insomnia improved. :) Any bb photos from Nathan :) I just love seeing all the precious bb's grow here :)) He is stil a baby though. 6 Months is when they are really cute and easily entertained and still have the chubby baby arms and legs. Adorable :))

Sunshine please I'm looking fwd to your nursery photos, sounds cool. Man dependent when you need it isn't that bad as long as they offer. Just one thing off your shoulders :)) hehehehe. I never carry my luggage for example. Not that I can't but it's just more useful to shove it to DH while I wonder of to airport shopping. Hahahahhaahahaa

Anna, lyou are literally on the any time marker now. :))) Can't wait for good news from you and Viv now.
By the way I wonder how Charmaine is doing. I have a feeling next time she logs in might be with the baby news. Let's wait and see. Hope she and the babies are doing fine...
xxx Alll


----------



## skye2010

Anna I already bought the book and I thought it's great. I would like your DVD but I live too far from you. I'm gonna rent it from Lovefilm.com. An online DVD store. Dunno if you guys have it in the US.

I have my driving theory test on Wednesday but it's so boring to study for it. I might just go for a swim instead.
xx


----------



## rottpaw

Anna I have heard good things about that book/system. Let me know what you think!

On the issue of tummy time, you will hear a LOT about it from everyone including other parents to your pediatrician. Everyone says how important it is, but Ethan absolutely hated it and we almost never did it with him. In the end, he is rolling over, standing (with balance support) etc., right on cue. I think it gets a lot of overemphasis and the doctors make you feel like a bad parent if you don't do it, but Ethan just screamed and screamed so we rarely did. It is just placing them on their tummy while they are awake and supervised. It is so they can develop the back and neck muscles, which are necessary for rolling over, etc., and pushing up and crawling. These muscles do not get the natural development they used to, now that babies are placed on their backs to sleep all the time. DO put your baby down on her back to sleep, but don't stress about the tummy time too much. We found it to be unnecessary in the end. And then once they can roll from front to back, as Ethan now can, you can't keep them on their tummies anyhow! :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Skye I love the name! And congrats on team pink! I am off to add some photos right now, which I must do from the desktop computer. Cant upload from ipad apparently.


----------



## rottpaw

Here are just a couple quick pics. We got Ethan in the pool yesterday, which was VERY funny (he is not sure at ALL how he feels about the water!) 

He is also working on learning to sit up unassisted, can now roll over easily, and can stand very easily (though supported) and is learning to hold on to remain upright. He is growing up so fast! :cry: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3924.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5









Img_4016.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3997.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3981.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Skye, no we aren't chinese but I am very dark (S.American ancestor), and DH is fairly dark, but has quite chinese ish eyes so that's where she gets the look from. 

I agree with Rottpaw on tummy time, apparently my niece hated it too, but Tilly loves it, and at the moment I am a bit paranoid that her head is getting a bit flat at the back from all that lying down, so trying to not let her lie down so much in the day on her back. I have even ordered a pillow....do any other mums know anything about babies getting flat heads? Does it correct naturally? Tilly's isn't really bad but I can notice....:shrug:


----------



## rottpaw

Lucy Ethan has sort of a flat spot on the back of his head now. I think it is inevitable with them sleeping on their backs. I do think it eventually gets better, as they start to spend less time sleeping in one particular psition. Once they can flip from back to front, some babies prefer to sleep on their tummies but they say to always still put them down on their backs. If they flip themselves over, that is fine at that point. I think that sleeping in other positions as they get older can help with the flat spot issues. But talk to your doc if you feel like her head is getting an odd shape. They don't like it to get too far out of line if that makes sense.


----------



## sunshine71

Angela, Ethan is such a handsome little man!! Love love love the pic of him relaxing in the lounge chair! And thank you for your take on tummy time - I've been stressing that if she screams throughout it (like many do, apparently) we'd just have to suffer through the noise. It's good to know that if I can't be vigilant about it, it should turn out okay anyhow. 

Skye - too funny on the luggage at the airport remark! Yes, I suppose the whole chivalry thing can prove useful once in a while... :) I agree with you about Austin - I too have the feeling that the next time we hear from her, she'll be telling us that she's a new momma. :)

Anna - 19 days isn't so bad! I feel like I'm going to pop, and I'm still looking at 38... :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

I'm having a tough time sleeping too. Didn't get any sleep last night.....Friday I slept 3 hours and Sat I slept none. 

I've been in pain since fridays injection. The nurse did it this time instead of Doug because my meds were accidentally mailed to the Dr.'s office. I think she got my spine and she never rubbed the thick med into my bum so I have a HUGE spot that feels like a baseball and itches like a son of a gun. I've been in pain REALLY BAD and feel like I need a walker. I'll never let her give me an injection again.

But the sleep issue seems to be more pregnancy related than anything. I'm DYING for an Ambian. Just one! :rofl:

Hopefully I'll catch a nap today. I find I'm not only a bear but overemotional on less sleep. I'm not fun to be around!

Skye, yes. My husband is close to sainthood here. Yesterday he brought me breakfast in bed and made sure my dinner was prepped. I even was surprised to find Lemon Meringue pie. This morning he rubbed my sore back and feet. Honestly I don't deserve him. He's SUCH a great guy!


----------



## Lucy1973

Ethan is absolutely gorgeous! So big now! :happydance::flower:


----------



## lavalux

Love the pics of Tilly and Ethan, Chris' gorgeous bump and that amazing modern, colorful nursery! So sweet. Keep the pictures coming, ladies.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi my lovely friends - 

Yep, no babies yet... which is good, don't get me wrong.... But man, oh man... I feel like I get run over by a steam locomotive each morning when I get up. I confess to lurking and reading all of your awesome posts, but have just been too tired to get my thoughts together...

Things are going well. The blood results go up and down every day, so we're still in the holding pattern. Babies are excellent, so as long as my body can take it, we shall press on... I simply cannot believe that I have been here over a week. :shrug: We all thought that last week we were so close... But it is good.

Took DH on a tour to the NICU upstairs on Sunday, as he had to leave early when we had out "Team Meeting" and didn't get to see... Woohoo - Field Trip!!! Even if it was in a wheelchair... The NICU nurse that walked us around was awesome... Reality hit when we came to one of the bays where there were three little beds in a row and she says, "These are the ones we are holding for you!" Yikes!! Babies are already ~4 pounds each and she said they won't be in the incubators, as they're past that stage and may not need any oxygen! We are saying our prayers...

I wish I could remember what all of you have written... There has been a LOT of activity!!! Here's my best try - 

Svet - Nursery is just adorable!!! And you!!! What a beauty! You are just precious, girl!

Anna - Yay for you and the projects! Be careful with that circuit board, girl! Love your independence... I almost peed in my bed reading about you running across the street! Me - I was peeing when I would laugh... and the belly shook at the same time and hurt! Hope you aren't too uncomfortable and have a good, restful week!

MA - Sorry your shot was so bad! When do you get to stop them??? Soon, right? I had never had Ambien til the hospital and not only do I LOVE getting one every night, I want to buy stock in the mnftr! That stuff is awesome!! I got it at 33, so can't be too much farther for you! Hang in there!

Sunshine - I understand about the man dependent fears! Sadly, I believe we are going to have to get used to needing help with stuff! Can't do it all on our own! Best advice my mother has given about this subject is to 1) ask them to help, 2) don't criticize the way the do what you ask, and 3) God forbid, don't stop them and say, "oh I'll just do it.." ALL of which I have been guilty of in the past on chores, etc. (NOTE TO SELF: practice what you preach :wacko:)... 

Lucy - Your Tilly is little DOLL!!!! I so hope my girls have luscious dark hair like that!!! 

Angela - Ethan is adorable!! What a boy! Look at him just chillin' in the pool and on the sun chair!!! Thanks for the advice re: tummy time... I have a feeling that is something else one could get "mommy guilt" about... I'm sure your little man's head is just perfect! And size 9 months!!!! wow!

Skye - Good luck on the driving test! I agree, your little one's name is beautiful!! 

Lava - Hope the nausea is getting better!! Thinking of you.. there are 2 gals pg with twins on the antepartum floor with me... I hear stories from the nurses. Any word on the gender of the 2nd baby yet?? 

Everyone I have missed, I apologize for not remembering posts... Let me say thank you again for all of your well-wishes and concerns! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Whew... signing out for now. DH is on his way up for the evening visit.. Not sure how he is doing with me being here... He says he isn't sleeping well and the animals' schedules are outta whack, too... I sure do miss my fur babies like crazy!!!! This is longer than any vacation I have taken away from them in several years! Boohoo... :(

Onward to 34 WEEKS.... :crib::crib::crib: I promise to try and do a better job posting until the DAY arrives!
Hugs to all, 
Charmaine


----------



## pablo797

rottpaw, he's so cute and sooooo big! Thanks to you and lucy for the tummy time info, very useful. 

have a ggod night, hope austin is doing well and I agree, think we're in store for three new little girls!


----------



## pablo797

angela, so good to hear from you. Hang in there girl you are awesome!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

first off it has been a while since i posted and i have tried to keep up, but sorry in advance if i miss some things.

Angela - Ethan is ADORABLE!!! I love the photo of him reclining by the pool!!!!

Lucy - Tilly is a BEAUTY!!!!! So cute. Also Katelyn is has developed a flatspot in the back of her head as well. according to my dr and the physical therapist, babies heads are pretty malleable for the first year. it should correct itself on its own however,you can probably just rub her head for a few minutes everday and increase your tummy time.

Anna -as for the tummy time. when we went to the physical therapist she said to try and end tummy time when baby is still happy. I have to admit, we dont do tummy time every day, however, just having the baby laying her stomach on your chest is considered tummy time so 

skye - congrats on being on team pink. is anyone else having a boy? it seems most of us are girls.

rebekah - sorry your shot was so painful!!! Also, I know it is hard to sleep but NAP and get as much as you can now. Glad that Amelia has turned.

gosh, i am so looking forward to hearing birth stories, there are quite a few who are close. It is so exciting. We may need to start another thread in the parenting section LOL!!!

Anna - I agree with Terri on the fed, warm, dry, and loved. im not going to lie, there are days when she cries and im at a loss cuz sges not hungry or wet, or cold or hot. i just kiss her and hug her do the best i can and it works out. 

HA thanks for the update on everyone in the original35+ thread, especially Hearty. 

i knew i should have taken notes!!! im sorry ladies, im leaving lots of folks out. 

AFM - i went to my office today with katelyn because i was having lunch with some coworkers. it was nice to see everyone, but i am gouing to miss my baby. i go back to work on sept 6th. that is sooo soon and im starting to get sad. . next week we go to denver to visit the fam then we come back and i have 4 days before work.

good news is that Katelyn is really doing welll at holding her head and chest up. She also likes to stand up. her legs are really strong. we got her a baby gym that will help with her tummy time and with her reaching for stuff. she is also sleeping 4-5 hours at nice which is nice. The other night i fed her at 11:30 and she went to sleep around 12 and didnt wake up til 5am! it was lovely getting 4 1/2 hours of uniterrupted sleep. im also using the baby moniter more. instead of putting her in her crib or swing downstairs during nsp, ill put her upstairs. it has been pretty good. Time is going by so quickly. before you know it she will be 1 eek. 

On another note - I have noticed that when i as pregnant people were so much more polite and willing to help me out with seats, opening doors, etc. Now that I actually have the baby people are RUDE! When im in stores and walking diwn aisles, people will bump into the stroller and then give me a dirty look like i should have moved out of the way. I was ib Ross and deliberately moved to the side next to a mirror so this woman could get by. Does her dumbass go around like normal person? no, she decides to squeeze through the mirror and the stroller. I looked at her and said "Really, why weoul you try to squeeze through, doesnt make a damn bit of sense. I went in to an Anna Linen's by my house and struggled for 5 minutes to open the door (which was heavy) enough so that my stroller could fit through. Mind you there were about 8 people standing close by not ONE offered to help. Once I was in the door, the stupid sales associate had the nerve to say all chiper "hi and welcome to anna's!" I replied back, No that is ok, I didn't need any help with the door but thanks! Arrg! Sleep deprivation does help my mood when folks are dumb. though im trying not to get so irritated lol. 

Anyway, lots of love to everyone. once im back at work ill be able to post more frequently lol. 

hugs and happy healthy births!!!!
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

oh forgot - rebekah i loved the 3D images of amelia. She is beautiful in that photo so just imagine how beautiful she will be in person!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Hi my lovely friends -
> 
> 
> MA - Sorry your shot was so bad! When do you get to stop them??? Soon, right? I had never had Ambien til the hospital and not only do I LOVE getting one every night, I want to buy stock in the mnftr! That stuff is awesome!! I got it at 33, so can't be too much farther for you! Hang in there!
> 
> 
> Onward to 34 WEEKS.... :crib::crib::crib: I promise to try and do a better job posting until the DAY arrives!
> Hugs to all,
> Charmaine

only 4 more weeks of injections!:happydance:


As for Ambien. I'm 32 wks and 1day. :happydance::happydance::happydance: the ambien isn't messing with the girls is it? I'm just a bit nervous about if the side effects make us happy what it does to our little ones. Did they share any info on it? I would LOVE a night of sleep. Oh Lordy....Doug used to have to walk me to the bathroom at night because I felt so flippin good. :rofl: Just ONE good night of sleep. Just ONE!:sleep:

As for your DH and the poor dogs...aww, I can imagine this is hard on everyone. The dogs especially. You go away for awhile and come back with 3 screaming midgets that poop all the time. :rofl: I'd imagine your dogs will be confused as ours will be. :haha:

I'm sure things will calm down and be as normal as they possibly can with 3 little ones when they're finally here. I can't WAIT to finally see them and mommy and daddy together. I bet the dogs will be on alert for protection too. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Lucy, Tilly is just darling! Ugh! I'm melting. 

Steph, good to hear from you. So glad to hear of katelyn's milestones. :happydance:

As for the rude people. Ugh! I had hoped it would get better. I'm in those motor carts at the store because of the stitch and people don't even acknowledge I"m there, they cut through, they give me dirty looks and they'd just assume run me over than say "excuse me". In fact, most people give me odd looks like I should get off my bum and walk. It's so disrespectful. I have a hard time keeping my temper with ignorant people like that. My husband opens doors for anyone who needs it...male or female. It's just kind to do that. I'm not honestly sure why people aren't taught manners anymore. ESPECIALLY with mothers and babies!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Mommy's Angel said:


> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi my lovely friends -
> 
> 
> MA - Sorry your shot was so bad! When do you get to stop them??? Soon, right? I had never had Ambien til the hospital and not only do I LOVE getting one every night, I want to buy stock in the mnftr! That stuff is awesome!! I got it at 33, so can't be too much farther for you! Hang in there!
> 
> 
> Onward to 34 WEEKS.... :crib::crib::crib: I promise to try and do a better job posting until the DAY arrives!
> Hugs to all,
> Charmaine
> 
> only 4 more weeks of injections!:happydance:
> 
> 
> As for Ambien. I'm 32 wks and 1day. :happydance::happydance::happydance: the ambien isn't messing with the girls is it? I'm just a bit nervous about if the side effects make us happy what it does to our little ones. Did they share any info on it? I would LOVE a night of sleep. Oh Lordy....Doug used to have to walk me to the bathroom at night because I felt so flippin good. :rofl: Just ONE good night of sleep. Just ONE!:sleep:
> :Click to expand...

Rebekah - As far as the Ambien, I asked the ob/gyn and she said it is fine later in pregnancy, just not so much in the beginning.... I believe that if the hospital is giving it to me, it must be alright... The nurses have even asked if I want 2... :shrug: Am just doing one per night now though....

By the way, I forgot to comment on your precious little girl's picture! That is so cool! :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AustinGurrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi my lovely friends -
> 
> 
> MA - Sorry your shot was so bad! When do you get to stop them??? Soon, right? I had never had Ambien til the hospital and not only do I LOVE getting one every night, I want to buy stock in the mnftr! That stuff is awesome!! I got it at 33, so can't be too much farther for you! Hang in there!
> 
> 
> Onward to 34 WEEKS.... :crib::crib::crib: I promise to try and do a better job posting until the DAY arrives!
> Hugs to all,
> Charmaine
> 
> only 4 more weeks of injections!:happydance:
> 
> 
> As for Ambien. I'm 32 wks and 1day. :happydance::happydance::happydance: the ambien isn't messing with the girls is it? I'm just a bit nervous about if the side effects make us happy what it does to our little ones. Did they share any info on it? I would LOVE a night of sleep. Oh Lordy....Doug used to have to walk me to the bathroom at night because I felt so flippin good. :rofl: Just ONE good night of sleep. Just ONE!:sleep:
> :Click to expand...
> 
> Rebekah - As far as the Ambien, I asked the ob/gyn and she said it is fine later in pregnancy, just not so much in the beginning.... I believe that if the hospital is giving it to me, it must be alright... The nurses have even asked if I want 2... :shrug: Am just doing one per night now though....
> 
> By the way, I forgot to comment on your precious little girl's picture! That is so cool! :kiss:Click to expand...

2! :wacko: That dose would knock your socks off! :rofl: They'd have to pick me up off the floor! :haha: 

Thank you for the kind comment on Amelia's picture!:hugs: Enjoy your rest tonight. I'm jealous!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey girls just a quick note to let you know that my water broke at 4pm est. It is now nearly 2am and I am 8 cm dilated already. Wish me luck :thumbup: Oh and the epidural is a godsend. Details to follow tomorrow. xo


----------



## skye2010

OMG Svet good luck hon, 8cm is almost there. I wish you an easy delivery and hope you are both well.. Wooow first mummy out of 4 ladies :)))) :happydance: How exciting is this..

Angela Etan is just really cute. Double lol on the sun deck photo. He looks like such a little hot jockey waiting for his coctails and the girls :)) Hahahahhahahahaha

Thank you girls for the tummy time and the flat head info. I remember seeing a flat head on almost all babies I know. They correct themselves.

Austin well done for keeping so well. Hope the girls would keep in there a bit longer untill they are fully mature and don't need any nicu even. Before you know it they will be at home anyway so try to enjoy the hospital care. Although I hope the food is all right. 

Missmuffet awww I bet starting the job will be sad. Did you arange the daycare for Katelyn. As for rude people. I have been offered a seat only once in the train up to now. And he was such an old man that I didn't dare take it. All the rest are busy pretending to read their newspapers. I know people and sometimes women more than others can be rude. I used to work with a girl who was 40+ never married and still into her partying ways. She used to absolutely hate women with babies. She would make such rude comments about how women produce like cows and not give a damn about other bus users. Uggghhh, I couldn't stand listening to her ranting about how any mum might knock her designer shoes. 

Rebekah sorry you are suffering from the injections but soon they will be over. You made it so far. yaaaay!! Are you using them untill 36 weeks? I can't wait to stop my heparine injections. As my tummy stretches and expands the injection site gets more and more itchy and bruised. Nothing unbearable but it looks horrible. Also I'm fed up with doing them twice a day cause it's so easy to forget. I relaxed about the time and just do it whenever I remember though. Can't live up to strict 8 to 8 regime anymore. 

xxx all


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow Svet I am so excited! Can't wait for more news, woohoo! :happydance: Hope things go well. :hugs:

MA, sorry you are having the insomnia, it doesn't seem fair does it that the last few months of pregnancy you can't sleep and when the baby is born you can't either. :shrug::flower:

Miss muffet I hear you on the rudeness....when I was obviously pregnant I didn't get much consideration from people, but walking around with a pram, people are just selfish idiots. I actually had to walk in the road recently as some thicko van driver had parked across the whole pavement....people don't think! You will get a lot of little old ladies cooing into the pram though bless...:flower:

Maybe I am being OTT on the flat head thing if it is such a normal thing that will likely correct itself.....anyway I have ordered the pillow, let's see if she stays on it. :blush:
Not a great night sleep, so off to join Tilly in her nap! Good luck Svet, I will be back soon to check! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Just real quick YAY Chris can't wait to hear all about it! Hugs and you will do GREAT!


----------



## lavalux

Good luck, Svet. We are all anxiously awaiting news of your labor& delivery. You will do a great job and be holding your little one soon!!


----------



## lavalux

Ladies,
I am probably worrying over nothing, but this morning when I went to the bathroom & wiped, there was some light pink blood on the toilet paper. I'm not feeling any real cramping, just some twinges on my right side. This hasn't happened to me before during my pregnancy. I left a message for my nurse. Unfortunately, my husband left early this morning for a work trip and won't be back until Thursday. I am scared. Any advice? Does this mean I'm going to lose the babies?


----------



## sunshine71

Chris!!! OMG - so excited for you!!!! Sending prayers and good thoughts your way for a safe - and quick! - delivery! Best of luck to you!!!

Austin - thanks for checking in :flower: I can only imagine how it must have hit home when you saw the three little bassinets ready and waiting for your little girls! So close now... :hugs:

And you're right - I guess I'm going to have to get used to asking for help. It's just not in my nature (only child, always lived alone, etc). It's just that I like being independent, [email protected]! Don't want to give that up! 

Steph - hard to believe it's almost time for you to head back to work! You'll be heading back on my last day before _I_ go out. It's funny how we question our choices, though, isn't it? You're concerned with how hard it'll be to go back, and I'm now freaking out that I wasn't planning on going back! So much so that I've started calling day care centers... It's actually more affordable than I thought it would be, which of course is adding to my indecision. 

Sigh... I guess we'll always second guess ourselves, won't we? Think of going back to work this way - you'll have the work day to get your adult time in, so when you go home you'll be all primed and ready for mommy time! (As opposed to being at your job 24/7 with no break...) :wacko:

Lava - please try not to worry about the blood (impossible, I know!) You've done the right thing by calling your doctor, and they'll no doubt have you come in to check everything out, but from everything I've read it's completely normal. Don't mean to get personal, but did you and the DH do a little "goodbye dance" before he left for the trip? I know that sex can cause a little bleeding, and so can a host of other things. PLEASE try not to worry yourself. I had a small hematoma (as did Austin, early on) which corrected itself, and they, too, are quite common. So don't panic - I'm sure everything's okay! Hang in there, and keep us posted on what the doc said.

Have a good day, everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris, WTG :happydance: You've made me laugh over the Epi. :rofl: Weren't you the one with me that was hesitant about the Epi? Oh how you make me wonder. Maybe even a bit nervous. :rofl: Can't WAIT to see the baby. Oh how I'm EXCITED! :happydance:

Lava, I've heard of light bleeding taking place. I wouldn't worry, I've heard that bright red blood is of concern and a whole lot of it. As Chris mentioned, you did the right thing by contacting the Dr.'s office, they'll probably get you in for a scan and check your cervix. I'm sure all will be well dear. There are many reasons little bits of blood shed. Please try to calm your heart. :hugs:

Well, we're off to my inlaws to show them pics of Amelia. I'm sure they'll be really excited.

We emailed the pics to my parents and neither acknowledged them. In fact, mom called the other day and never even mentioned her. Doug asked if I thought it was because Amelia looks like his side and I started to cry. I would HOPE my parents wouldn't be THAT shallow but, you never know. They just don't have emotion so I'm thinking that's why they don't show excitement. Breaks my heart though as Amelia is their first grandchild. I wish my mother had that motherly instinct. It's SO hard to understand sometimes.

She called to let me know that 40ppl have already RSVP'd to the shower. :wacko: Most of the people I invited have been there for our support since Jackson so while she and my dad closed down, all these others have been so supportive. I wonder if she'll be overwhelmed when she see's all these women in one room. I'm still a ball of nerves though from knowing so many people will be in a room. Freaks me out. lol There are still 20 more that have to RSVP. I'm happy with the turnout already. 40 MORE than expected or deserved I'd say. :winkwink:

Have a good day ladies. Can't WAIT to hear the news when it comes in!


----------



## lavalux

Chris,
To answer your question, we did have sex on Sunday morning but that was 2 days ago. It is funny b/c since we've learned I'm pregnant, I have been not feeling particularly amorous & have been putting my husband off. I was just so tired & nauseous. Also, in my 1st trimester, I was petrified of miscarriage. This past week I've been feeling better physically and more emotionally secure about the pregnancy. I actually initiated things on Sunday to my husband's shock. Not that he was complaining. Now we have sex for only the 3rd time in 3 months & I'm spotting. I doubt that caused it though, but I hope it is nothing serious. Still waiting to hear back from my nurse.

MA,
So exciting about your shower! That will be an amazing turnout. Much deserved though, I'd say. Have fun at the wedding too. That is this weekend, right?


----------



## lavalux

Ok, my doctor called & told me to monitor myself for a week. If I have any real bleeding, the spotting continues, or cramping, to come in for an U/S. In the interim, no sex, exercise or heavy lifting. Praying my babies are doing ok & hanging in there!! Thanks y'all. Sorry to worry so much.


----------



## AustinGurrl

lavalux said:


> Ladies,
> I am probably worrying over nothing, but this morning when I went to the bathroom & wiped, there was some light pink blood on the toilet paper. I'm not feeling any real cramping, just some twinges on my right side. This hasn't happened to me before during my pregnancy. I left a message for my nurse. Unfortunately, my husband left early this morning for a work trip and won't be back until Thursday. I am scared. Any advice? Does this mean I'm going to lose the babies?

Lava - Try and not worry yourself to death... I went through the same thing, but the bleeding was heavy. My perinatologist told me that it was a subchrionic hemorrage, which resolved itself and perhaps had been caused by the placentas attaching. He said he would have been surprised if I had not had some first trimester bleeding....

But by all means, call the doctor and ask to be seen! I had already seen the peri, but also called my fertility dr, as I had not been released. It is worth it for your peace of mind. 

I also took the day off and rested and drank a LOT of water... tips they gave me to calm the uterus... BIG HUGS and will def say a prayer for you!

EDIT: Just read the rest of the posts and SO glad you heard from the dr and feel reassured!!! I responded quickly as my episode occurred the ONLY time my husband was out of town during this pg... He was in Taiwan, so I couldn't even call... Scared me to death! 

And Sunshine was correct, hematoma not hemorrage... :)


----------



## lavalux

Thanks Austin. I am trying to finish this stupid brief at work but then will go home early if I can and watch some tv ... maybe Eclipse or Jane Erye On Demand since my husband is out of town. ;)


----------



## sunshine71

Good afternoon, all... just checking back for updates...

Don't be sorry for worrying, Lava! We ALL do it... Hang in there - I'm sure it'll all work out fine! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Lava honey as others have said try not to worry! I knew lots of ladies in my march group that had some bleeding here or there. Could be caused by many things and as MA said it is typically heavier or bright red that they aRe concerned about. Will keep you in my prayers but I am sure all is well!


----------



## skye2010

Quick one for Lava, as long as you don't have cramping or pain even heavy bleeding doesn't automatically mean you've lost the baby. I know 2 girls who had bright red bleeding in fact around 7-10 weeks. The dr said the bleeding can be many things :because the uterus is trying to expand to accomodate the babies, or there may be an irritation in cervix etc... One of the girl's bleeding was heavy like period bleeding so she rushed to the hospital in the middle of the night. They saw the heartbeat, than in the morning she went for a second check and a scan. The dr said she still had lots of blood left in the uterus that would come out but the baby was fine. So she carried on leaking blood even the next day. Dr suggested the same thing, to monitor and take it easy. They couldn't tell why the bleeding started but we suspected it was so much cause she is on blood thinners. Like me, when I have any bleeding elsewhere nowadays it takes a long time to stop basically. But I think the pregnancy hormones naturally might be thinning the blood to make sure the uterus gets a good blood flow. I asked her how come she didn't panick. She said she didn't have any cramping or pain at all. 
I hope my friends experience would be helpful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Lava I had 2 MC's, and both times I had bad cramping and a lot of pain, I also know several girls who had early bleeding and the babies were all fine..try not to worry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Just checking in to see if any news from Chris/Svet!!!!

Still in a holding pattern in Austin, Texas.... :)


----------



## MissMuffet08

YAY Chris!!!! Waiting on pins and needles to see how you and baby are doing. 

Lava - Like everyone else has already said try not to worry, but if you do still have concerns go in and have them check you. That will definitely ease your mind/fears 

Anna - you have been quite today...are you also in labor?????


----------



## rottpaw

Just checking on Chris... :hi: to all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Checking in on Chris and Lava. Glad all sounds well Lava dear. :hugs: Try not to panic. Charmaine is right. Perinatologists will tell women like me who are at risk to go to bed rest and drink lots of water. You don't have to do MAJOR bed rest, just resting with your feet up and drinking water is a good thing.

Chris, I'm still waiting to hear the story about the epi. :rofl: I have this feeling just about ALL my plans will be out the door. :rofl: Hoping your doing well, are blessed and baby is in your arms. :happydance:

As for us, we went out today. I am SO EXCITED!! We drove to the bakery closer to the church and I finished the design of the cake. Oh how excited I am!! I DO hope it comes out as my imagination see's it. She will use different colors and honestly the finished product won't be seen until I see it at the shower but I'm SO excited. Tried they're champagne flavor cupcake and just fell inLOVE with it. VERY moist. Brought home another flavor for my enjoyment tonight. :rofl:

Had a good day and drove with Doug and the Dogs on a country drive. I'm looking forward to the upcoming weeks ahead.

Oh, Lava...the wedding is next Friday. It would go on for 3 days if I let it. I have no idea why but they always do a 3 day affair with each wedding in their family. It's almost like an Indian Wedding it's so long. :rofl: We're just going to the wedding and the reception. I cannot handle the day before and the brunch the day after. :wacko: Too much! I am looking forward to celebrating my cousins wedding. I pray she has a lovely life with this guy after the heartbreak of her last marriage. I'll enjoy the nice lobster tail and filet mignon too though. :winkwink:


----------



## pablo797

knew when I checked in and saw all the new pages of posts that something must have happened. I'll do a proper post tomorrow but real quick . . . 

Svet, my bump buddy!!! Way to go mama!! Can't wait to see pictures and hear from you!!

Lava, I echo what everyone else has said so I won't repeat. But lots of hugs!

Steph, no baby but according to doc today i'm a little over 1cm!! 

today was a "day off" from "work" so I spent all day putting together the last of the furniture and the part for the fridge came and I fixed it!! All by myself. A serious sense of pride. Anyway, but the time I got the house back together,it was time for birthing class. So it's late and I'm having a glass of wine, about ready to go to bed. Hope everyone has a good night!! Svet, thinking of you!!

anna


----------



## skye2010

Rebekah, my stomach is rumbling at 4 am and I am drooling over those cupcakes now. :)))) You must take a photo of the cake and post it. Did you find a nice dress?

Svet can't wait for your baby news. Hope you are both well and enjoying each others company xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Rebekah, my stomach is rumbling at 4 am and I am drooling over those cupcakes now. :)))) You must take a photo of the cake and post it. Did you find a nice dress?
> 
> Svet can't wait for your baby news. Hope you are both well and enjoying each others company xx

No, no dress. I found one online in my size but I'm hesitant to buy it because i'm afraid it will look like a moomoo. My body has grown but with her hanging out so low, I have an "apron" hanging. I just feel ugly. I'm excited and honored to carry my daughter, but I just feel ugly.:cry:

We'll go to the bridal store this weekend and see if I can find something nice on a sale rack.


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, everyone :flower:

Since I couldn't sleep - again - I thought I'd check in on Chris & Lava. And, apparently, Anna! Looks like it's starting, girlfriend - wooHoo! :happydance: Oh, and nice job on the fridge - you definitely deserved a glass of wine for that! :thumbup:

Still in that holding pattern, Charmaine? :haha: You make me laugh :) Hey - 34 weeks tomorrow... they're just about fully cooked! That's got to be such a good feeling :flower: I'm so excited and happy for you!

MA - have a cupcake for me too, please! I've been craving cake for about three weeks now... And I know what you mean about carrying low. Everyone that sees me comments on how the baby has dropped. I'm like - no, she's been this low the entire time... :growlmad: Looks I have a SERIOUS case of "dunlap." Unsightly and very uncomfortable. It makes me wonder - when she _does_ drop, just where the heck's she going to drop to? The floor?? :shrug:

Nothing new with me - I've picked up a rotten cold so I'm grumpier than usual... :nope: The good news is that I've completely turned my job over to my replacement. Well, that's good and bad I guess. Good in the fact that I can sit there and laugh as she tears her hair out, but bad because it makes for a long day when there isn't much to do. At least my boss is okay with it - in fact, it's kind of what he had originally hoped for when he hired her so early. He wanted to make sure she had ample training time (she's had six weeks, where as I was thrown in to the thick of it after only one day), and said that best case scenerio she'd be up to speed well before I went out, and I'd just have to twiddle my thumbs for my remaining few weeks. 

Looks like it's twiddling time...


----------



## lavalux

I'll respond to everyone properly later in case I miss anyone, but I just wanted to check in. I've only had one additional episode of spotting, nothing overnight and everything clear this morning. Nevertheless, I brought some files from the office yesterday so that I could work from home. So prayers and fingers crossed ... it was a fluke and all is well.

I keep checking my phone for updates on Svet and Pablo! Austin, you are doing a great job. By now the babies lungs are fully developed and they would be safe to come anytime, but you keep them in there cooking as long as you can and enjoy that Ambien!

MA,
I am so excited for you about the upcoming wedding and shower. Good luck finding a dress. I have a wedding to go to in October and I'm just waiting because who knows how I'll be carrying, etc. until probably the week before. Still, the selection is not great. I wish I could sew some clothes for myself. My mom is so talented at that, but I never learned from her because whenever she tried to teach me as a child, it turned into a screaming match.

Sunshine, 
Feel better! Glad that you have your replacement all trained up. When is your last day of work? Do you know?

Pablo,
Very impressed about the fridge! Now, will you go put your feet up? Your husband should give you a massage!

Hi to Lucy, MrsMuffet, Angela, Skye, Codegirl, NMG, Never! By the way, we've had two recent BFPs on the TTC 1st 35+ board this month. Mabababy and Purple. So thrilled for them. I hope that this results in a string of BFPs, especially to the girls on or starting treatments this cycle: Dwrgi, Future Mommie, and HappyAuntie! Keep them in your prayers.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies! Hope I can join. I just turned 35 (DH 38) and found out a few weeks ago I&#8217;m pregnant with my first. I&#8217;m still praying for a healthy sticky bean.

I&#8217;m joining at a good time, I see Svet is close to having a baby! Now I&#8217;m going to be a stalker.


----------



## pablo797

morning all!

ceedee welcome, and I hope by now Svet did have her baby. Praying for a healthy nine months for you!!

speaking of Lava, thanks for the heads up on the other thread, crossing my fingers for everyone and would love to see a baby boom! Glad no more spotting and that you're taking some time to rest up. 

MA, the clothes thing sucks! Every morning now I get up and just want to put on a moomoo! Pants are just so darm uncomfortable and binding and skirts are ok, but I have a lot of spider veins on my legs now and they're not so pretty. Good luck. I went to target and found a dress in the regular womens departmeent but with an empire waist that works pretty well. Just an idea. 

Can I pick your brain? We had our last birthing class last night and the woman who taught it was a different Doula and both DH and I really liked her. DH wants to use her as our Doula. I had to explain to him that Doula's aren't covered by insurance. And not everyone gets one. So my question is financial, do you mind me asking how much your doula's services are. Does she charge by an hourly rate? If you want, a general price range is ok. Truth be told I think DH is getting nervous about being responsible for supporting me during birth. Anyway any info would be helpful. Also is it too late to hire a doula? 

Sunshine, cake . . . Mmmmmmmmm. I have to admit to recently going to the store and buying just one slice. Heavenly. Tastes better than ice cream. Think it's the texture. Anyway, you have my permission to go for it. Sorry work is boring. I don't know what's worse being too busy or too slow. I have a week and a half left and counting the days. Come on baby! 

Svet, can't wait to hear from you and details about the birth. I'm on pins and needles. 

Skye, hope you are well!! 
AFM, nothing new. Like I said last night 1cm+ dialiated and 50% efaced so baby is making progress. We have a dinner party tonight and then i'm free of obligations. Just want to spend a day on the couch!! Hope everyone has a good day!! Anna


----------



## lavalux

Welcome CeeDee! So glad to see you over here. Lurk away or feel free to chat away, whichever makes you more comfortable! I'm hoping we will have some more from the TTC thread to join us as several of the girls on here are going to be having their babies in the next few weeks. Hopefully they will stick around and not leave us once they deliver, but I'm sure they will have less time for daily check-ins. :)


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed lavalux that everything has settled down - a good rest sounds like just the ticket! 

hi Ceedee

Im going to my little sil wedding in october and am getting this dress https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/GRI.html

they have US sizes so I wonder if there is a US equivalent? have been trying to get one second hand on ebay but they're going for nearly as much as a new one - but thats brilliant to know that I can seell it afterwards!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello lovelies!!! Finally dragged my butt over here to see how my favourite pregnant ladies/new mums are? 

I'm loving the photos of the little ones, they made me smile! I shall be checking back in for updates on those of you about to pop! 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> morning all!
> 
> ceedee welcome, and I hope by now Svet did have her baby. Praying for a healthy nine months for you!!
> 
> speaking of Lava, thanks for the heads up on the other thread, crossing my fingers for everyone and would love to see a baby boom! Glad no more spotting and that you're taking some time to rest up.
> 
> MA, the clothes thing sucks! Every morning now I get up and just want to put on a moomoo! Pants are just so darm uncomfortable and binding and skirts are ok, but I have a lot of spider veins on my legs now and they're not so pretty. Good luck. I went to target and found a dress in the regular womens departmeent but with an empire waist that works pretty well. Just an idea.
> 
> Can I pick your brain? We had our last birthing class last night and the woman who taught it was a different Doula and both DH and I really liked her. DH wants to use her as our Doula. I had to explain to him that Doula's aren't covered by insurance. And not everyone gets one. So my question is financial, do you mind me asking how much your doula's services are. Does she charge by an hourly rate? If you want, a general price range is ok. Truth be told I think DH is getting nervous about being responsible for supporting me during birth. Anyway any info would be helpful. Also is it too late to hire a doula?
> 
> Sunshine, cake . . . Mmmmmmmmm. I have to admit to recently going to the store and buying just one slice. Heavenly. Tastes better than ice cream. Think it's the texture. Anyway, you have my permission to go for it. Sorry work is boring. I don't know what's worse being too busy or too slow. I have a week and a half left and counting the days. Come on baby!
> 
> Svet, can't wait to hear from you and details about the birth. I'm on pins and needles.
> 
> Skye, hope you are well!!
> AFM, nothing new. Like I said last night 1cm+ dialiated and 50% efaced so baby is making progress. We have a dinner party tonight and then i'm free of obligations. Just want to spend a day on the couch!! Hope everyone has a good day!! Anna

I believe pricing is different with each Doula depending on their experience. My doula is the most because she actually goes across the nation training other Doulas. In fact, she was just in your area about a month ago. She travels once a month to do training which is why I have a backup doula whom while doesn't have the experience, has the motherly instinct I like and has been through many births herself. On that note, MY doula charges 600.00. She allows to pay in installments and so we put down 200.00 and then wanted to wait until we got past a certain gestation where we new things were safe and pay the second installment of 200.00 and then she asks for the final payment at her final post natal visit. 

Each Doula is different BUT they usually visit several times before labor, help you come up with a birthing plan that fits you, ask you want you would like them to do and then usually gives you a post natal visit.

My suggestion is if you want that specific doula to call her right away. You may not get her because they book fairly quickly ahead of time. So if she has another client due when your due she won't be available. Next time for reference, most Doulas are interviewed and booked within the first or second trimesters. It doesn't hurt to ask her and she still "could" have that date open. But if you go earlier and she has someone else ahead of you booked, she may have to fit a replacement with you as mine will do.

Also, I've heard that 600.00 is pretty cheap for a doula service. Here in New York it's alternative and most physicians and hospitals...while they're starting to get used to them...don't really focus on the doulas so it is to MY benefit because they're services are cheaper. Yours may be higher or lower depending on the experience and the area. My guess is since you live in a pricey area, your cost may be between 1000.00 to 1200.00 BUT I could totally be wrong about that so it's worth asking. "IF" she doesn't have a spot available, she can probably recommend someone that would fit your personalities and hopes for your delivery.

A doula is PERFECT for dad because they will do as much of the support work as dad and mom want them to. In your case, dad can be right by your side holding your hand and be able to share that experience of watching the birth (if he feels up to it). I think it would benefit you both greatly. That way YOU would get that support you need that you may not get from hubby and also have a motherly type in there with you to encourage you. It's a win, win! :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

MA, thanks for the info. Sounds like it's out of our budget, but I may check into it. As I said before, we really liked her specifically and I wouldn't want a replacement. I know the woman she works with and while she's great, not the same. Anyway lesson learned and if there is a next time we will seek out services earlier! 

to the moms . . . Nursing bras?? Do you need one before you go to the hospital? Where do you get them? How do you get fitted for one?? As we live in the mountains, will I have to go to a major department store to get one? How do I know how big my boobs will get?? 

any help much appreciated.

Twinkle, so good to see you here! Lurk away!


----------



## CeeDee

Thank you all for welcoming me! 

Rowan, I love that dress, so pretty.

Pablo, Just to add, my sister found her doula on dona.org. Some of them have websites that lists their prices, so that you can get an idea of the going rate for your area.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> MA, thanks for the info. Sounds like it's out of our budget, but I may check into it. As I said before, we really liked her specifically and I wouldn't want a replacement. I know the woman she works with and while she's great, not the same. Anyway lesson learned and if there is a next time we will seek out services earlier!
> 
> to the moms . . . Nursing bras?? Do you need one before you go to the hospital? Where do you get them? How do you get fitted for one?? As we live in the mountains, will I have to go to a major department store to get one? How do I know how big my boobs will get??
> 
> any help much appreciated.
> 
> Twinkle, so good to see you here! Lurk away!

Don't count her out completely. She may work with your budget. It depends on the doula and I don't know her or her skill level. Call her up and ask how much her services are. Ask if she has an availability at your due date. It won't hurt to check AND if you don't end up using her, at least you'll have an idea when your ready to ttc again.:winkwink::thumbup::flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi CeeDee Welcome and congrats on your BFP!!! This is a great group of women here!

Anna - I actually bought two nursing bras while i was still pregnant because none of my other bras fit. I wouldn't go to a department store, but rather pea in pod, motherhood, or Destination Maternity and have them fit you. In the meanwhile, if you have a Target near by pick up some night time nursing bras as you will need the support during sleep. most of them are sml, medium, large, xl, etc. I have huge breasts so I use XL at night. You can get some that look like tank tops which will be nice while you are still in the hospital. If you lived closer to Denver, I would totally come and visit you next week while I am in CO. 

Lava - glad that you are no longer seeing pink 

Hi Twinkle!!!! Good to hear from you. Hope to see you here soon!!!

Rebekah - I am sure any dress you pick out will look great. You might want to try Target as well, because they have some great umpire waist dresses that look fabulous on pregnant women (and make regular women look pregnant LOL). I am very excited about your shower 40 pple!!! That is great and VERY DESERVED for both Amelia AND you!!!!!! Yes, please take photos of the cake...speaking of, 

I am not much of a cake person, but for the past few weeks I have making homemade cupcakes like every week. Oh and on a side note, breastfeeding (and pumping) will make you really hungry!!! There have been many a night (like last night) I am feeding Katelyn and around 4:30am I am famished. I will go downstairs and eat yogurt or a bowl of cereal, sometimes I make a sandwich. Also, be sure to have drink a bottle of water WHILE nursing. It helps with the milk supply and you get thristy. 

My little one is going through another growth spurt. She is sleeping all the time and wakes up ravenous. She is also at the stage where she tries to fight sleep. It is the cutest thing. she will cry for like 5 seconds and then she is out hee hee. 

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well, waiting to hear about babies being born today/tomorrow. 

By the way, anyone heard from Junebug? Is she ok? 

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph I know exactly how you feel with being hungry at those early morning feeds. I always had to eat when up at two, four or whatever. your cupcakes sound great! And I am so glad katelyn is doing well!

I too am worried about cj/junebug. Let us know you are okay if you see this!

Okay now I am going to read back to see if svet posted. Hugs all!


----------



## rottpaw

Ps welcome ceedee and Rowan, and glad to see you here twinkle!

Sorry for the brief posts girls. Will catch up more soon!


----------



## skye2010

Welcome Ceedee and Rowan :))) Congratulations. Ceedee where are you at with pregnancy?

Rowan I saw that Tiffanyrose website is that an American brand or English? Pretty decent for occasions no? Luckily I managed to spot a bias dress on a normal shop window ("Normal" as f we are freaks eh? LOL!!!!) Anyway even though it's the size I wear before pregnancy the waist falls to wherever because of the bias. So I'll be able to wear it up to 6-7 months and back again when I give birth. That's of course if I haven't stretched it like crazy by that time... But hopefully it will cover me for the next 2 weddings ahead.

Sunshine are you still working? When do you plan to take time off? xx

Lava :) I'm sure it's because your uterus is expanding. I'm glad to hear the spotting stopped. Very nerve wrecking indeed.

Rebekah I need picking brains on this one too. I'm really tempted to start searching for some help too. I just can't decide if I should get a doula, or a midwife or nothing. The hospital I'm in has a good reputation. But it's a uni hospital, it's big and too many staff. Up to now all my midwife and dr visits I met different people. All the staff including the midwives are really impersonal and very matter of factly like :"Lie down. Let's get the blood pressure and heartbeat. Oh yeah here it is. You can get off the table and leave now, Who's next?" I get nervous in hospitals anyway so I wonder if I should get a midwife and do it at home in a pool. Or go for the hospital but have a doula with me. The thing with doula I dunno if there's a birth complication would they be able to detect it. Like if the baby is having a difficulty or the cord is tangled etc. And I wonder if the hospital midwives would let her cooperate. I feel I need a woman on my side who would know what's going on. Especially if I end up with one of those looong dreaded birth or complications both me and DH might just panick.

Pablo aren't you a buzzy bee?? :))) hehehhe good luck hon, hope your little girl would be dilligent like you and she would come out quickly and efficiently once the birth starts :)))

Missmuffet any more photos of Katelyn please??? Would like to see what a beauty she became.

Svet hope all is well and the baby is in your arms xx

I'm off to Krakow today to DH's cousin's wedding for the weekend. Than I'll be back on Sunday and off again on Tuesday to Turkey :))) One thing I'm really looking fwd to is the delicious Polish cakes....They have a wicked warm apple cake, Charlotka... Yummm yuummmmm


----------



## lavalux

Any news from Svet?


----------



## CeeDee

Im 6 weeks along. I cant make an appointment with my OBGYN till Ive missed 2 periods. Currently, I feel very tired and nauseous. It gets harder everyday to maintain my current regimen. Im looking forward to getting past this stage. Exercising has helped.

Still looking for news from Svet.:baby:


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies,

no word from Svet?? I'm sure she is just busy getting to know her little girl, still . . . On pins and needles to know how they are. 

MA, thanks for the info. I will talk to DH tonight about it and see what he says. 

Ceedee, sorry for the morning sickness. You probably have a few more weeks of feeling crappy, sorry. But it does get better and it is all worth it! 

Skye, have so much fun traveling! Sounds like some great trips. 

Steph, thanks for the bra info. We do have a target here,so I will head that way and pick something up this weekend. You were very helpful. I am a long way from denver, and castle rock. I think that's where you said your mom lives. None the less have a great visit and truth be told hope i'm having this baby by then! 

rottpaw, hope all is well,have heard about how hungry you get when BFing. Also how thirsty. I looked at my small boobs this morning and am having doubts that they will be able to produce milk. Their just so small compared to everyone else! 

AFM, had a dinner party last night and all the other couples are getting ready to travel, one to Italy, one to New Zealannd. It made me kinda sad. I am not in any way regreting having a baby, but a little twinge of jealousy that the days of picking up and heading off to exciting places are over. However, this next chapter will be exciting too in it's own way. Lots of movement from baby and I think she's moving down. Lots of movement against my back. No plans for the next few nights, thank goodness. Life has felt like a whirl wind lately i'm looking foreward to some quality couch time. 

have a good day!! Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, ladies, and welcome CeeDee! 

Rowan - that dress is beautiful!

Anna - how're ya feeling? Any more progress? As far as nursing bras go, you can get them at any maternity store. They're just like any other bra except the majority of the cup detaches from the strap so you can fold it down. Then when you're done nursing, you just snap it back on to the strap. I bought a few at Destination Maternity, and they were pretty cheap - something like $18/$19 each. 

How about you, Austin? Still hanging in there?

I'm hoping Chris #1 is busy falling in love with her newborn right about now... :cloud9:

For those that asked about Junebug, I believe she was going to Switzerland for a conference for a few weeks in August - that's probably where she is now. (I'm jealous...)

Lava - how are you? The bleeding has stopped, yes?

Skye - yep. I'm still working. At this point it looks like I'll work for the next two weeks. That takes me up to Labor Day Weekend (a US holiday from Sat. 9/3 - Mon. 9/5). My last day will be Tuesday 9/6 :happydance:. Still grappling with the whole returning/not returning to work decision, though. Any time I think about not having my own $$, I start to get a little queasy... Have fun at the wedding, and have a piece of cake for me! (I still haven't gotten over my craving yet...) 

Steph, I know we're not in the same part of the country, but I'm coming over for cupcakes!! And I second Skye's request - more photos, please!

Viv - I saw on the news that parts of NZ were hit by a crazy snowstorm. I hope your area was spared! No more shoveling for you!

MA, Terri, Angela, and anyone else I missed... :hi:

Okay - time for :coffee:. Have a great day, everyone :flow:


----------



## rottpaw

Just checking for news from Chris. One thing that we did on our march moms board was swap cell pone numbers or email so the new mom could text a buddy and that person could report back to the group whenevr a littleone arrives. Just something you ladies who are about to deliver might want to consider...you can buddy up or if anyone wants to text me I will be happy to update the group, just pm me and I will send you my number! It can be hard to get email up and running those first few exhausting days/weeks so we all found a text is much easier.

Hugs to all!


----------



## rottpaw

Whoa, like three people posted while I was writing lol. Sorry I missed all that ladies!

Ceedee, those early weeks are definitely miserable,but you will love second tri. Hang in there!

Anna, you will do fine with bf'ing, don't worry! Breast size has nothing to do with it and you will be AMAZED how they will expand when your milk comes in! :rofl: I am pretty small busted and my husband was positively entranced! :rofl: and enjoy that couch time while you can. It will be a while after baby arrives before you get any more downtime like that, but it is all worth it!

Sunshine, the not going back to work is definitely a change, but now I am loving it. I think as I start to get more active again and get more involved, I will love it even more! 

:hi: to all, and hugs!


----------



## Rowan75

thanks :) to be honest Ive no idea re whether its uk or us or both as they have uk and us sizes on the site Im hoping it looks ok on as its quite a swish wedding with a v glam bride and I dont want to look frumpy on the photos! Im bridesmaid for my sister in April as well and shes v petite so im hoping Ill be one of those women who spring back into shape after birth - haha I doubt it somehow! :dohh:

Hi everyone :flower:


----------



## codegirl

rottpaw said:


> Steph I know exactly how you feel with being hungry at those early morning feeds. I always had to eat when up at two, four or whatever. your cupcakes sound great! And I am so glad katelyn is doing well!
> 
> I too am worried about cj/junebug. Let us know you are okay if you see this!
> 
> Okay now I am going to read back to see if svet posted. Hugs all!

CJ is doing very well, she's just super busy these days. I'll check with her and see if it's ok if I post some updates of what she's been up to these days.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies :hugs: Sorry I've been MIA, a little birdie asked me to let you know I'm doing OK! Been thinking of you and wondering how you are all doing! :hugs: 

Things are crazy, the summer has been hectic. DH is leaving for an 8 month teacher's college program 5 hours away next week, my sis has moved in to be our live-in nanny, and the 3 of us (sis, Zoë and me) are leaving for Switzerland next Thursday. PLUS I'm still working full-time and doing out-reach clinics up north...

Other little news tidbit: 9DPO very faint positive FRER today...


----------



## pablo797

Junebug,glad you checked in and so good to hear you are ok, and I think a BFP would definitely mean ur ok. Keep us posted when you can,know you are busy!! Anna


----------



## codegirl

:hi: Chantal and :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## rottpaw

Yayyyy CJ! So glad to see you back and so excited for the possible bfp! Can you tell me what frer means? I gather it is a pregnancy test but have not heard the actual meaning of it. Thanks! 

Switzerland sounds heavenly! Truly one of my favorite places on earth! So jealous!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, I'd say a Doula would fit but I don't know your risk. I suggest going into the homebirthing section of bnb. There are a whole lot of UK women there that know the protocal to the system over there. I.E. whether they'd work with the doula or the new midwife. 

I would LOVE to do a home birth but I'm too risky so nobody will touch me. I think if your overall healthy it's a great opportunity and again, that forum will be a great place to get aquainted to find a good midwife or doula for home birth in your area. They talk about it all the time. Put a new thread up in there and ask your questions. You'll get more information from them as they are in the UK and can direct you to the "good" ones. You should start looking NOW if your going to do this. They fill up quickly! If you do a home birth, I can't WAIT to hear the story in the end. I SO wish I could have one. My friend has had 8 children and 4 with home birth. In New York state it's discouraged but she has hired a midwife and doula to help. She's such a good mommy too. Blesses my heart!

Rowan, I saw that store the other day and it is a UK store. I wish we had it here because the clothes are gorgeous!

CJ, welcome back! You've been missed but I see great things have been going on. Congrats on the possible :bfp: :happydance: Enjoy your lovely trip!


Not much going on here. I seem to be in a better mood today. Got a little bit of sleep last night. SO glad these moods aren't all the time. :wacko: :haha:

Love to you all!! :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

rottpaw said:


> Yayyyy CJ! So glad to see you back and so excited for the possible bfp! Can you tell me what frer means? I gather it is a pregnancy test but have not heard the actual meaning of it. Thanks!
> 
> Switzerland sounds heavenly! Truly one of my favorite places on earth! So jealous!

FRER: First Response Early Results!!! One of the best early HPTs out there :thumbup: 

I will try to catch up with you ladies, hope all pregnancies and babies are going GREAT!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

First yay cj on your bfp.i believe this is when u wanted to get preggers too. So good to hear from you.
Have a safe trip!

Second cant remember if i said it but welcome rowan. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats on your BFP, Junebug!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MissMuffet08 said:


> First yay cj on your bfp.i believe this is when u wanted to get preggers too. So good to hear from you.
> Have a safe trip!
> 
> Second cant remember if i said it but welcome rowan. Sorry for the delay.

What a great memory you have :hugs: Yes, this is the month we were hoping for our :bfp: Fingers crossed tomorrow's is darker...


----------



## lavalux

CJ,
Sounds like you have an exciting trip planned. Congrats as well on your BFP! That is such wonderful news!

CeeDee,
I'm sorry that you are experiencing nausea and exhaustion. I can relate because I had difficulty with both in my first trimester. I still sometimes feel a little queasy and I'm going to bed earlier during the week, but at 15 weeks, I'm feeling an improvement in both areas and I hope that you will too. One thing you may want to consider if the nausea is really impairing your ability to function and/or you are throwing up is Zofran. A few of the girls on BnB suggested that I ask my doctor about it and I got a prescription at about 9 weeks I think. It was a lifesaver and it's perfectly safe for the baby. I've still had a few bouts of nausea/vomiting on the Zofran, but it took the edge off so that I could still work and keep food down. Just a thought. Either way, it lets up in your second trimester so hang in there. Feel free to vent here if you need to. My mom always says that old age isn't for sissies (I think a quote from Bette Davis). I say that pregnancy is not for sissies. Probably goes for motherhood too. :)

Hope all is well for Svet and her little one!

AFM,
At our last appt with the perinatal doctor, he asked DH & I about our ethnic background and since my father's father was Jewish, I was asked to take a blood test last Tuesday for Tay Sachs and about 18 related genetic abnormalities that are apparently common for that heritage and French/cajun, etc. I haven't really thought much about it this week but yesterday my nurse called and left a message for me to call her back so she could review the results of my tests. By the time I got the message, the office was closed. So, now I'm a bundle of nerves. Why didn't she just say on my VM that everything was fine? She's left other test results like for my thyroid on my VM. I hope it's not bad news. I keep hoping that if it was, my doctor would have called himself. He called personally when I had spotting this week. This just makes my fears about the amnio and getting bad results for that or a related pregnancy loss that much greater. And there is nothing to do but wait and stay calm. Still, it explains why I'm up at 3 am posting on here. :) Anyway, prayers are appreciated that whatever the result, God will give me the strength to deal with it. 

Love you ladies... what would I do without y'all?


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Junebug! Hope this is it, how exciting! :happydance:

Welcome ceedee, hope everything goes smoothly for you! :flower:

Hi Miss muffet.....ye pics please! Would love to see Katelyn and how she has grown! :kiss:

Lava, good to hear you are feeling better....you will feel better and better every day now! That nurse was silly, she shouldn't have worried you like that by saying nothing....try not to worry, I know it's hard, sometimes these people are just insensitive! :hugs:

MA, you are a braver woman than me wanting to do a home birth! When and a big if I am pregnant again, I may well just go straight for the epi! I do wish I had had a doula though...someone to advocate for you during labour when you are unable..:kiss:

Hi Rottpaw, Pablo, Sunshine, Austin and Codegirl! :hi:

Hoping to hear from Svet soon, I am sure she is just exhausted after the birth, and her little one is keeping her busy! :hugs:

Where is Viv? She must have popped or be very nearly there?:coffee:

Tilly is napping briefly most probably, she doesn't do long daytime naps anymore...30 to 45 mins and she is done lol....her sleeping was better last night though...she had some kind of tummy upset after the injections poor baby. Had a few very rough non sleeping nights this week :sleep:
Well I hope everyone is well, if I forgot to say hi to anyone I apologize! 

Looking forward to baby pics....:flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Happy Friday!

Lavalux, Thanks for the advice, I will definitely keep that in mind. It&#8217;s steadily getting worse so I might need it in the future. I will definitely be praying for you and your test results. 

Lucy your daughter is so adorable.


----------



## sunshine71

Hi Lucy! Glad to see you're hanging in there! 

Junebug - REALLY hope this is it!! I know you've got tons on your plate right now, but please please please - let us know if that line gets darker! 

Glad you got some sleep, MA. I'm starting to forget what a decent night's sleep is... 

Anna - how are you feeling? Any changes on the baby front? Keep us posted!

Lava - so sorry you were left with such a vague message. Totally sucks... technically, medical info isn't really supposed to be left on a voice mail (even though it is sometimes), so try not to read too much in to it. I know - easier said than done... :hugs:

Hi Austin! You've made it to 34 weeks - only three weeks under what's considered full term. Awesome! :happydance: 

NMG - haven't heard from you in a while... Hope everything's okay :flower:

Angela, Rowan, Skye, Steph, Terri, Viv - mornin' ladies! :howdy:

Nothing new with me - think I'll try to get the DH to take me out to dinner tonight. Exactly 10 years ago he proposed. :) It was actually kind of funny... we had just gotten back from a party (i.e. both a little loopy) where a friend of ours had been giving us [email protected] about not being married yet, seeing that we had been dating at that point for about three years. So anyhow, it was after midnight and we went for a walk down to the water (we were camping at the time) and sat down at a picnic table looking at the stars reflecting on the water, when he got down on one knee. Because it was dark, I didn't see that he was holding a ring. All that ran through my mind was that we had been drinking and he had been pressured all night to get married. So even though it was the question I'd been waiting for for QUITE a long time, I said something like - are you sure you want this, we've both been drinking and I'd hate for you to ask because you're feeling pressured, yadda yadda yadda... He just gave me a stunned look, sat back up on the picnic table, and said (more to himself than to me) "But I had the ring and EVERYTHING..." Then it finally registered in my thick skull that he had been planning this and it wasn't spur of the moment, so I immediately jumped on his lap and grabbed his shoulders, babbling "Oh my God oh my God get back on the ground and ask me again!!!" So he did, and I said yes. :winkwink:

Of course, to hear HIM tell the story, he asked me to marry him, and I said "no, you're a drunk."

Sigh...

Have a good day, ladies. I'll be checking back later for any possible updates...

Edited: Oops - I knew I missed someone! Hi, CeeDee!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies, just checking in briefly while in clinic. Line is the same as yesterday, I have a feeling this won't go anywhere :cry: Oh well, now just waiting for AF to start again so I can move on to the next cycle...

Lava, so sorry the nurse worried you! I am a geneticist, and we never give results on VM, positive or negative. We ALWAYS book an appointment to discuss them, because these tests are not as simple as hemoglobin levels or thyroid function tests. Hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

I can't believe how time flew by and how much more pregnant you all are :hugs: I've missed you, I will try to check in a couple times a week from now on, I promise :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies :)

junebug - Fingers crossed for you that the line gets darker 

Lava hopefully all will be well x

sunshine :) hope you have a lovely anniversary 

have a good weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## sunshine71

I'm sorry, Junebug... but don't give up just yet. There's still hope! :flower:


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies, afternoon for some. . . 

Lava,good luck on test resuts, thinking positive thoughts.

Lucy, hope Tilly gets better and you get some sleep

Sunshine. LOL!!! I think you should be a writer. You have the best voice when you tell a story. Love the engagement story. 

CJ, hope the line gets darker and it is something. If not, then travel without worry and have a great trip!

Rowan, Hi!! 

haven't heard from austin or vivienne in a few days, hope all is well, you are both due any day now. 

Svet, as always hope you are well!! 

hi to ceedee,skye, ma,rottpaw codegirl, steph, and all others I forget!

AFM, at work and soooooo over it! Oh well just one more week left. A quick question to all the moms out there, what are braxton hicks like? I've definitely been having some pretty good contractions lately, but nothing to indicate labor. That is to say their in no pattern. I might have one that lasts 3 or 4 min., then nothing for hours. Or some short strong ones but then no more for hours. Are these braxton hicks? Anyway, hoping for a baby this weekend. The house is finally put back together and I can relax some. Think I may make some lasagna and enchiladas this weekend for when the baby comes. More nesting. 

have a good weekend and I will be lurking for more news! 


anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just repeated an FRER, the line is much darker and looks very positive now! Feeling better, makes me 3 weeks and 2 days, so barely pregnant...

Anna those do sound like BHs to me :hugs: ONE more week of work, go girl!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WOWEE! Had a scare today in my Perinatal Appointment. :wacko: The tech took my blood pressure and it was higher than my usual recordings. As usual, they disregarded my theory about the cuff and went on their way.

I got into the stress test...all was well with Amelia AND found out her head is down and while not in full position, she's well on her way to getting there. She's on the right side now though. Wiggly little girl. :lol:

After, they took Doug and I into the room and my actual Perinatologist came in. I hadn't seen her in WEEKS. Everything has been good so there's been no need. All of a sudden I'm finding out I very well may be mild pre-eclampsia and we're talking about how I may need to spend the rest of my trimester being observed in the hospital. Uh, say what?!

By the grace of God she wanted to get another reading before we left so I asked if they could please use the smaller cuff...only to find my numbers were NORMAL. Holy Cats! They almost gave me a heart attack! Another hospital stay?? For another 7wks? Oh dear heavens no!

All is well though and I'm sure they'll start listening about the cuff size now. Nothing like scary the pants off me though. 

I didn't sleep well last night so I'm off for a nap. Waiting for Viv, Chris and Charmaine to give some updates please!! 

Doug has said his agenda tomorrow is to put the furniture together for Amelia's room. THEN I can finally be free to design. :happydance:

Have a good weekend ladies! :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Rebekah!!! Have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!! Sorry to leave you all hanging. I thought I had posted here too when I posted to my journal yesterday. I am so beyond sleep deprived I don't think you can truly grasp it until you are there. Anyway, baby girl is going to need a feed soon so for now this is going to be short. My beautiful Sophie Victoria Martyn finally made her arrival at 6:35am on Tuesday, August 16th weighing 7lb 3.5 oz.

I am so in love. I hope to post some pics soon (and take some). 

I hope everyone is doing well!!! I fear I'll never get a chance to catch up.


----------



## Lucy1973

Bless! So glad to hear everything is good.....the early days are the most tiring fo sure, but congrats Sveta, it's amazing being a mum isn't it! So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Svet CONGRATS!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics... Get some rest mommy :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Yayyyyyyy Chris! Yep, beyond exhausted is how I would describe it, but those early days are also your first with your beautiful daughter so try not to worry about the sleep deprivation. You will survive, and that is something else that you can't really believe until you see it happen for yourself lol! Know we are all here and sending you hugs and just check in and send pics when you can! You did it mama! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:cry: :cry: :cry: :hugs: I am SO excited for you! :happydance: My cup runneth over! I can't WAIT to see her! :happydance: 

Now I know why I'm lacking sleep. :haha: I'm being prepped for when she's finally here. :winkwink:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congrats Chris! As the other two moms have said it is tiring in the beginning, but it gets better. And there is no love quite like the one for your baby. I am so happy for you. Looking forward to seeing photos


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I wish Charmaine was here. I'm dying to find out what's going on! I also must knock her down for an Ambien! :rofl: She said she gets hers at 33wks. I asked today and nobody will prescribe it for me. I have to wait until 36wks. Are you kidding me?! Who do I have to fight to get an ambien?! One good nights rest is all I'm asking for before Amelia arrives. :lol:


----------



## rottpaw

Bek I am so sorry, if I could give you my ambien I would! The last dose I took made me horribly nauseous (almost feeling like the spins from being drunk) and it was horrid. Not only did i not sleep when I desperately needed it, I was sick all night :-(. I am so glad it works for many, but unfortunately it gets added to my list of drugs my body won't tolerate. Sgh. Oh well. 

I hope you can get some rest because I definitely know how miserable insomnia is!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Bek I am so sorry, if I could give you my ambien I would! The last dose I took made me horribly nauseous (almost feeling like the spins from being drunk) and it was horrid. Not only did i not sleep when I desperately needed it, I was sick all night :-(. I am so glad it works for many, but unfortunately it gets added to my list of drugs my body won't tolerate. Sgh. Oh well.
> 
> I hope you can get some rest because I definitely know how miserable insomnia is!

How horrible! For me it's an AWESOME drug. :rofl: Though Doug has to walk me to and from the bathroom. It really is a potent drug. I figure if I don't get it now I won't be able to use it after because I'll have to be awake for when Amelia really needs me. I keeps saying just 1 night of rest. Just one. :wacko::rofl: 

Thanks for the sweet comment!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## pablo797

quick post,

Yeh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Svet, congrads!!! So happy for you!
MA, glad all is well.
CJ,woohoo for darker lines! 

have a good night! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah i meant to comment to u earliier. Glad you rnot preeclampsic mild or otherwise. Also ask ur dr is u can take unisome. During mmy first tri.estermy dr sais to take halfa unisom tablet and b6 or 12cant remmember for morningsickness, but unisom iisa sleep aid. It might help


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks, I'll call her next week and see. I tried to push something but Doug said I didn't push hard enough. I'll do it again next week and see if I get something.


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations Svet :) x


----------



## lavalux

Congrats, Svet. Way to go! Sophie Victoria is such a pretty name. I'm sure you are so exhausted. Hang in there and enjoy your precious blessing. 

MA,
So glad you are ok and don't need to spend the next weeks in the hospital. Hope you can get something to help you sleep. Go Doug on that nursery furniture!

Angela,
I'm right there with you on the ambien. My body will not tolerate it! Is there something else you can try? Lunesta? Unisome sleep tablets?

Pablo,
Not sure about BH contractions, but it sounds like how they were described by friends. Still, you may want to call the doctor. It couldn't hurt & I'm sure they are used to such calls. Almost done with work. Woo Hoo.

Austin,
How are the four of you holding up in the hospital? Is the food ok? Getting some good rest?

AFM,
I got my genetic screening back. Out of 18 that they were testing for, I was negative for all but 1, a rare mutation of cystic fibrosis. Apparently I am a carrier so they tested my husband yesterday. We should get results in a week. The nurse said in 30 years, she's only seen 2 instances where both parents-to-be tested positive. If that is the case, there is still only a 1:2000 chance that the babies have it. The amnio can rule it out. So I'm trying to stay calm & pray all is well. Work has been very stressful lately. I have to drive Wed over 5 hours for a court hearing and I'm tired just thinking about it. Today I have nothing on the agenda thank goodness. I'm going to read Catching Fire by the pool.

Hope all the other newbies are doing well ... Never, NMG (where are you), Ceedee, Purple (have you come over to graduates yet?) Who am I missing???

Sunshine,
I love the engagement story. You cracked me up. Glad he got a "do-over". Happy Anniversary!

Junebug,
Congrats on your BFP!!!

Hi to Viv, Codegirl, MrsMuffet, Rowan, Lucy and everyone I missed. Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## AustinGurrl

After an exciting Thursday night and a BLUR OF YESTERDAY, the girls are here!!! It was a CRAZY NIGHT! You all know I had been not feeling well and mild preeclamptic for a while... SO - the headache had lasted about 4 days and I got a fantastic nurse who said, "you know... there's another sign, too. When you can tell that you have just had enough and its TIME. She called the peri and got him to the hosp and they re-evaluated with my ob. Decided the 4 day headache, along with advanced protein levels in urine, were what they were waiting for... came in and told me they were calling it. 
FOR FOUR HOURS LATER THAT NIGHT.... WTH??? They had been saying half a day or so to give us time toget ready... yikes!!!! So we made our phone calls, packed up to move again to L&D and got ready... I swear it all went so fast... the surgery was amazing! The speed is ridiculous! Babies all out in 90 seconds once they got started!!

Introducing the Triplets: 
Gemma Irene Mazzantini, born at 10:18pm-4.4lbs, 17 1/4in.; 
Isabella Nicole Mazzantini, born at 10:18pm - 3.9lbs, 17in.; & 
Annemarie Adele Mazzantini, born at 10:19pm-3.10lbs, 16 3/4in. 

MOST AMAZING PART - ALL 3 BABIES BREATHING ROOM AIR FROM MOMENT ONE!! NO VENTILATORS, NO AIR TUBES, NOTHING!! Their lungs are strong & beautiful! 

NICU has been awesome, too... Amazing nurses & docs... we have our own nurse 24 hours... our own bay of the wing. The girls are doing well! Apart from some usual things, no problems and none anticipated. Although not as big as I had hoped, they are "feeders & growers" which is exactly what we hoped & prayed for! 

Pumping now... no milk yet, but it has not yet been 2 true days. We shall see and are supplementing with preemie formula upon docs rec. We were worried we would have to tube feed Isabella & Annemarie (smaller ones) but they all 3 took to a nipple bottle this morning!!! YAY!

We're still trying to recover/sleep, but babies and I are all doing fantastic!!! 
C-Section is not that bad, just hard to get up and down... I have a pretty high pain tolerance and have rated it as a 7-8 at times. One word of caution: you feel AWESOME THE NEXT DAY, not so much the day after. 

Thank all of you for you sweet wishes and blessings!! We are certainly feeling very blessed!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Charmaine, HUGE congrats hun! What an amazing accomplishment, getting to 34 weeks with triplets??? You ROCK woman!!! Thinking of you, hope you heal very fast :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Congratulations on the new babies!!!


----------



## lavalux

Yay, Austin!!! Well done and Congrats to you & your husband. What pretty names! Can't wait to see pictures of the babies!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Austin what fantastic news, so glad the girls are all doing so well! Can't wait to see pictures! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Congrats, Svet!!! Beautiful name, sweetheart.... Bighug!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine!!! :happydance: FINALLY! I was in the car for a ride today and as I was looking out the window said, "I wonder what's going on with Charmaine". My husband said, "who"?! I told him "the girl with the triplets from TX"!! 

Yay! So excited. Can't WAIT to see all these babies. My cup runneth over!!



On an exciting note for me.....I found TWO dresses that were 50% off the sale price. One for the shower (white) and one for the wedding (black) :happydance: I ordered plus size pantyhose and am hoping it will lift the apron where Amelia is UP a bit. I'm freaking out a bit, we're getting low on the finance front and there are things that need to get done in the next couple weeks. We're not destitute by ANY means, just like to keep a budget and don't like to go over so I'm panicking. :wacko:

Today we got a whole lot done, but I'm SO moody. Again, no sleep last night. I DID take benedryl, but my pekingese Dog got sick all night long and thus kept me up as well as my husband the poor little darlin. I should have suspected she was sick. I felt guilty for getting annoyed. She couldn't tell us she was sick...she just poo'd in the bathroom (which she NEVER does) then threw up, then had the trotts and by the time we figured it out this morning, she had the trotts again and threw up outside this morning. We both should have KNOWN! She's on a rice diet and some baby electrolytes and is sleeping good now next to me. I just kept thinking...what if this was Amelia?! I'm SUCH a BAD mommy! :cry: Freaks me out!

Well, off I go...just wanted to share my excitement for Chris and Charmaine.

Lava, thanks for your comment dear. :hugs:

Monday we meet with NICU consult. I'm NERVOUS! Charmaine your story makes me hopeful but then I wonder if it's just your area of good medical care and if my experience will be different. Last experience really wasn't a good one....though NICU wasn't a part of it, I'm fearful of the "what if's" . I suppose I'm meeting with them to be able to move forward and NOT FEAR. The more I know, the less I will be afraid I guess.

I'm SO NEUROTIC! Not just with the pregnancy but since the loss of Jackson I think it's made me part crazy. :wacko: I hope after having a better experience I can move forward with the old positive attitude of glass half full instead of half empty. Please forgive me if I sound like debbie downer. :winkwink:


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations Austin!! Wonderful news :flower::flower::flower: lovely names for your girls x

glad you found dresses MA - hope everything goes well at NICU and they can put your mind at ease a bit x


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats Svet and Charmaine :happydance:

Callum James Wood Packham was born at 7.52 pm on 16th August by emergency c section.
8 pounds 2 ounces.

Sadly it wasn't the experience I was hoping for. :cry:
He pooed in the womb so I had to go by ambulance to hospital (only way to get through the snow). There they augmented my labour but that made the contractions come one on top of one another and I couldn't handle it so I asked for an epidural. They had to do it twice as first one went wrong. Then with each contraction he went into distress so I had to have the c section which was very rough.

Now i have been diagnosed with severe post natal depression and I haven't bonded with him at all. I feel nothing, it's frightening. I don't want to hold him or feed him or anything.
I have been placed under a psych watch and referred to a unit for mothers and babies who don't bond and have serious mental health issues. :cry:
He also will not breast feed which is another blow to my confidence.

I pray I can get through this as at the moment there is no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Congrats Svet and Charmaine :happydance:
> 
> Callum James Wood Packham was born at 7.52 pm on 16th August by emergency c section.
> 8 pounds 2 ounces.
> 
> Sadly it wasn't the experience I was hoping for. :cry:
> He pooed in the womb so I had to go by ambulance to hospital (only way to get through the snow). There they augmented my labour but that made the contractions come one on top of one another and I couldn't handle it so I asked for an epidural. They had to do it twice as first one went wrong. Then with each contraction he went into distress so I had to have the c section which was very rough.
> 
> Now i have been diagnosed with severe post natal depression and I haven't bonded with him at all. I feel nothing, it's frightening. I don't want to hold him or feed him or anything.
> I have been placed under a psych watch and referred to a unit for mothers and babies who don't bond and have serious mental health issues. :cry:
> He also will not breast feed which is another blow to my confidence.
> 
> I pray I can get through this as at the moment there is no light at the end of the tunnel.

Aww, dear sweet girl! :hugs: This was traumatic for both you and sweet little Callum (which by the way is a LOVELY name! :winkwink: ) I've heard women can have issues bf'ing after c-sections and sometimes the babies can latch on later, sometimes they don't. It's not always the way we "plan" things to be but sometimes I think God has a plan even when we struggle at the time. I wish your confidence wasn't shattered hun. We all go through these struggles with bf'ing in one way or another and like some in here, they too tried and couldn't get their babes to bf. I'm going in with the mindset that if it happens, it's good. If it doesn't, then it just wasn't meant to be. I'm sure this must feel like another letdown from the experience you had though. I DO wish I knew how to calm your spirits and encourage you better.

I'm SO sorry your going through PPD. :hugs: Things are SO much more intense and the trauma you both suffered just makes it harder to deal with all the emotions. I'm glad you have good care there and the baby will be fine until things are safer for you. I will keep you, your hubby and the little guy in our prayers as you push through and recover. Try not to blame yourself because sometimes our bodies just do things we just don't understand. Nothing is your fault! I also pray that you both start the bonding process when the timing is right. Please let me know if there is anyway I can help!

Love you Viv! :hugs::kiss::flower: Keep your chin up. You'll get through this. Take one day at a time and don't be too hard on yourself. We're here for you if you need us!:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

Vivienne, glad to hear your little boy arrived safely in the end, although so sorry to hear you are suffering like this. I really think it's a reaction to the shock of the birth. It must be horrible. Sounds like you are being looked after. I really hope that you can recover from this soon, and enjoy your new arrival. Breastfeeding can be a nightmare in the beginning so don't be too hard on yourself.....I almost stopped several times in the early days! Hope things start to get easier very soon....poor you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

oh vivienne congratulations and huge hugs Im so sorry things didnt go the way you had hoped :hugs::hugs:

dont be too hard on yourself - you're doing the best you can at this time and things will be different every day. Hopefully you'll be getting the right support from good people and things will get easier - one of my friends was diagnosed with PTSD after her sons traumatic birth and she had great counselling and cognitive behavioural therapy that helped heaps - her dh looked after the baby mostly for the first 2 months while she recovered and she did recover and has such a great relationship with her son x

most of my friends who had emergency c sections had no choice but to formula feed and at the time it felt a double whammy for them but their babies have been fine - its not a cop out and their babies are v healthy - one friend said once she'd got her head round it it helped her feel more in control after feeling so out of control of everything x

will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Viv,
Huge Congrats to you on the birth of your sweet baby boy! I am sorry things did not go as planned with your labor & delivery, but just take each day one at a time. My best friends couldn't breastfeed my god-daughter after numerous attempts following an emergency c-section. Both my friend & her daughter almost died during a traumatic labor. She also suffered from PTSD, but got help & recovered. It is normal in such circumstances. Let everyone look after you & the baby. You two will have plenty of time to bond. Another friend has an online PTSD blog. I will send you the link later when I can get to my laptop. Hang in there & give yourself the credit you deserve for bringing a healthy child into this world. What an amazing accomplishment! Lots of love!

Skye,
Glad you had a nice time in Poland at the wedding! Welcome back.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Look what I got this morning:
 



Attached Files:







Picture0008.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Happy auntie!!! Over the moon for you! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pablo....anything going on yet? :flower:

So Tilly is still up all night, am pretty knackered, hope she grows out of it soon!:wacko:


----------



## skye2010

Girls I'm truly amazed and happy for all of you who came up with good news in one weekend. TTCing at 35+ I figured out that it would be a looong wait but both graduates and the TTC thread has been really fruitful after waiting, waiting and waiting all at once. Woooooooow. I'm gonna cheer for all 5 babies and BFP news that came together in one weekend. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
It is incredible.
Sveta well done on the sweet little girl.

Charmain congratulations for all three beautiful babies managed to be born with well developed lungs and be healthy.

Viv congratulations sweetie for your healthy baby boy, Callum. I'm sorry for you had a difficult birth and the depression unfortunately. However it is releiving to know that this is a hormonal situations which a lot of women find themselves in after the birth and hopefully it shouldn't last long. I wish you and your little baby to recover as soon as possible. Poor little Callum sounds as exhausted and shell shocked as you are after the unfortunate difficult birth and hopefully his feeding instincts will recover soon and he will latch. My Dh's both mum and his sister had the depression after every birth. It couldn't be helped even though the sister expected it knowing her mum had it. She took hormone supplements after the birth and things went back to normal gradually. Many many hugs for you both :hugs::hugs:

HA congratulations again sweetie. Well done after all that heart ache and looong waiting. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I hope your baby is the super sticky bb that you would have in your arms after a healthy and stress free 36 weeks. So we would be cheering again for you when the time comes. :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'm just back from DH's couson's wedding so will catch up more tomorrow. The weekemds been wonderful hope the week ahead would also carry on the good luck. We have two more girls Pablo and Chris close to birth so wish you biiig biiig good luck girls. :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## codegirl

Viv - hugs! Let everyone take care of you and just focus on getting better. I had trouble bonding with Edward after our tramatic birth and I can say that it does get better and now our bond is fantastic. :hugs:

Happy Auntie - congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HappyAuntie said:


> Look what I got this morning:

WTG!! :happydance: I KNEW you'd get it! Just knew it. :thumbup::hugs::kiss::flower: Congrats!:cloud9:


----------



## pablo797

Holy Smkoes!! So much news!!

Charmaine, huge hugs to you!! So happy for you and the three little girls. So happy they are so healthy and that you are doing well, except for the c-section pain. It's such a huge accomplishment to carry those babies all the way to 34 weeks!! I am so proud of you and so happy for your girls. Beautiful names BTW. 

Lava, please don't worry yourself too much over the test results, sounds like your odds are very slim. Hang in there girl, I know it's hard. 

MA, so happy you found some dresses. I can't wait to stop working so I can wear a mumu for the next two weeks. Try not to stress the finances, everything will work out, it always does. Hope the meet with nicu goes well, but hoping even more you take this pregnancy all the way to 40 weeks and no need for NICU. 

HA, WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!! Congrads to you sweetie I am so happy for you!! No one know like us girls who have struggled as well what a great feeling it is to get that BFP. Here's to a happy and healthy nine months :wine: Cocktail free of course. 

Vivienne. First congrads on delivering a healthy baby boy, that is a huge accomplishment!! Second what you are feeling is a chemical reaction in your brain and in no way your fault! It's hormones plain and simple and their chemical makeup and balance that are making you feel this way. You are in no way a failure. BFing is hard, if it were easy there wouldn't be a bazillion books out there about it. We've all had friends that have had trouble or been unable to BF. At the end of the day, formula is just as good and the baby will get the nutrients he needs, so no worries. As for the attachment, it will happen and again it's the chemical thing, nothing to do with you. I am glad you talked about this issue here and felt comfortable telling us what you're feeling. It's an issue that a lot of women don't talk about, they just smile and pretend everything is fine. The reality is that a lot of women suffer from some sort of depression and don't get help or tell anyone. So thanks for saying something. It's very brave. I think you've opened the door for anyone else who may suffer as well. I talked with a girl friend this morning that made me promise to contact someone if I was having any sort of depression. She has her PHD in counseling and has helped many girl friends in situations similar to yours or more severe. She says there are many anti depressants that are TOTALLY safe to take while BFing. We're here for you hon if you need anything!!!! Lots of hugs and love!!! 

AFM, nothing to tell. knock on wood, I'll probably be a week late. Heaven forbid!! However tomorrow starts my last week of work. Every morning I lie in bed trying to visualize my water breaking so I don't have to go to work that day. Sad and pathetic I know. Have a good evening all and so happy for all the wonderful news, 5 babies and 2 BFPs in a matter of days!! How blessed are we?? :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lavalux

Pablo,
Only one more week of work!!! Woo Hoo. So jealous! ;)


----------



## MissMuffet08

Charmaine Congrulations on the birth of your three babies! I am so happy for you and your DH!!!!! YAY

Vivien - congrats on the birthf of your son. As everyone has already said, what you are going through will pass. As for the breast feeding don't get down on yourself for him not latching on. It will get better. If it doesn't then you can always pump milk for him and bottle feed or just do formula. But no matter what it will be ok. As for the bonding, that will also come. I am happy that you are talking to someone and getting help as it is important. Also know that we love you and are here for you 

Happy Auntie - CONGRATS on your BFP!!!! So so happy for you. That is excellent news. Welcom to Graduates!!!!! As I stated before, we will need to start another graduate thread on the parenting site as everyone will be there soon!

Rebekah - YAY on finding two dresses and at 50% off!!! Woohoo! Please take lots of photos.

Anna - Hang in there girlfriend and I rebuke your statement about your going a week over. Your baby will come when she is supposed to (hopefully soon!). Excellent news about 1 more week of work. 

Lava - good news about the test results, I am sure your husbands tests will be fine

For you ladies that had/will have c-sections take all the mesh panties and pads home that you can. Take the BIG pads (that look like diapers). The mesh panties are fantastic because they go up high enough as to not irrate your incision. 

AFM - Katelyn is doing well (I promise to post more photos after we get back from Denver), the only issue is that for some reason she is no liking nursing anymore. She will eat for about 5-10 minutes, but then she decides that she doesn't like the taste of my nipple and spits it out and crys hysterically. I don't know if it is because of my soap or if one or more of my ducts is blocked and she is getting enough milk fast enough. Either way, she aint liking nursing any more. Not that I was doing it a whole lot, especially since I will be back to work in 2 weeks, but still. It was nice to know that if we were out and I didn't have a bottle she could nurse. I am going to try some warm compresses to see if it unblocks anything and trying to make sure no soap gets on my nipples (sorry if that is tmi). 

Hi to everyone else!!!!! Hope everyone has been having a great weekend. 

Hugs and love!
Steph


----------



## Rowan75

:) congratulations Happy Auntie!


----------



## lavalux

Please say a prayer for Never who started bleeding a couple days ago after returning from her Vegas trip and went in for a scan this morning to learn she lost her little bean at 8w3d. So sad. This her second angel baby & she is devastated.


----------



## Rowan75

ah bless her - such a horrible thing to go through - will send a prayer x


----------



## sunshine71

So much news over the weekend!!!!

To Junebug and HA - congrats on the BFPs!!! :happydance::happydance: Wishing you both a happy, healthy and uneventful nine months!!!

Happy Birthday to Sophie, Gemma, Isabella, Annemarie & Callum!! :cake: 

I'm so happy for all of you beautiful new moms and new moms-to-be, I had tears in my eyes as I was reading through everything.. And this time it's not even due to hormones! Just some plain, old-fashioned happiness! :hugs::flower:

Viv, there really isn't anything I can add to what everyoe else has already said... I have complete faith that this WILL get easier for you and little Callum. Hang in there, my friend. :flow:

Lava, as Anna said, please try not to worry about the results too much. The odds are HEAVILY in your favor. And thank you for the update on Never - my heart aches for her right now, and she'll definitely be in my prayers.

Anna - woo-HOO on the last week of work! I keep having the same thought as you... if I were to go into labor NOW (or preferrably next week), I wouldn't have to go to work... :haha: But then again, if we can stick it out 'til the end, just imagine how nice it'll be to have a week or two to ourselves. And I won't even feel remotely guilty for lounging around those last few days... :thumbup:

To all the other ladies I didn't individually address - :hi: and good morning!

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## pablo797

Sunshine, I was thinking last night I was the last to have the baby,but you're just a couple of weeks behind me. You are right, if I go on time then i'll have a whole week to lounge around to myself! I'm not getting out of my PJs the whole week! 

My thougts and prayers are with Never. My hear breaks for her. Many hugs her way. 

AFM, slept like *!it last night. Hips and baby not happy. However all is well and baby seems content to hang out for a while longer. Soooo here I am, a beached whale. 
have a good monday! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! Well this morning started out rough. NOW I just have to laugh it off. 7am and the maintenance guys come to shingle the roof. I felt as though I was going to fall through the floor so that woke me up. Doug was still oblivious to the world sleeping. I ran to the bathroom to pee for the umpteenth time (Got to bed around 230am finally) came back into the room to find a HUGE pile of Dog vomit on my rug. Had to call my husband to get it, woke him up...got it, found more...then he had to steam clean the rug. Ran to the bathroom in a sneezing fit and came back to the room where somehow Italian dressing spilled on the floor. Poor Doug had to mop that too. THEN we had to make it to our NICU consult. I'll tell ya, I give my husband a lot of grief, but he honestly does come through with things that need to get done...though just ask him to remember something and he won't have a clue these days. Haha

Nicu consult went better than expected. We have a plan and the Dr. was nice. They won't just wisk Amelia off, they'll let us spend time with her and would only cart her off if she was in an emergency situation. They'll try and allow us to bf'd asap. She was very kind and understanding concerning our loss and just the experience we had that she and her team will be willing to make accomadations for us. She even mentioned that my labs, urine dips and weight have been excellent. She told me I need to be more positive and that she see's no reason why we wouldn't have a healthy baby girl whether giving birth now or "hopefully" at term. Also Doug has permission to go to NICU with the team...he cannot interrupt or bother them....but he's allowed to follow them up there if and when it were to happen. Puts my mind at ease that someone I KNOW will be there with Amelia to know she's okay!

All in all a productive day! I am tired so I'm going to take a nap. Or at least try! Still banging on the room.


So sorry to hear about Never. Just heartbreaking!


----------



## pablo797

MA, so glad the NICU appt went so well!! Sounds like you have a great team working with you. Sorry about the dog puke. Your husband is a saint. Mine would look at me and say, " your turn". Have a good day and nap.


----------



## skye2010

MA great news with the Nicu team all fingers crossed for you that you would go to term and have Amelia healthy and happy :))) BTW what's happening with your little doggie? Did u get him checked out? He has been not well for a few days now no?

Pablo I'm so excited waiting for your news now :)))) and next up is Sunshine hopefully.

My thoughts and prayers is with Andrea :cry: It's really sad.

Junebug I sort of missed your posts btw. Are you pregnant sweetie?

AFM my tummy keeps growing but no signs of Shirin kicking yet. I can't wait for her to make her existence clear. When did you girls have the kicks? I'm almost 19 weeks now???


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Anna and Skye.

Skye, yes. She's been sick for a couple of days. We're unsure if it was actually her because it was quite a big mess. We're wondering if our other dog may have actually caught what she had. We're thinking a stomach bug?? We have rice and baby electrolytes. If it keeps up we'll get her in for an emergency appointment with the Vet this week. He's pretty good. She had shots a couple weeks ago, but I don't think it'd take this long to react.

As for movement. I started feeling fluttering around 16wks. The kicks didn't really start until 28wks. I've heard that it can take longer with women who are having their first....but I'd also imagine that weight could have an impact too. For instance I didn't feel Amelia's real kicks outside until 28wks. I have more padding. Another girl due a day before me started feeling kicks around 18wks.


on to BREASTS. Ladies. I'm having periodic pain in the nipple and areola areas. Did anyone ever have this? I brought it up in another thread on bf'ing board but the ones who answered said it sounds like Raynauds phenomenon. I got the pain again last night in both and this morning in my left breast. Doug read up on it and as an RN isn't convinced it's what it is. I just keep wondering if it could be milk getting ready to come in. :shrug: Did any of you feel pain in the nipples and areola? I notice my nipples are blue or purple during this as well. 

Any input would be helpful.


----------



## lavalux

Viv,
Here is the link to my friend's PPD blog. You might want to check it out when you feel ready. www.beyondpostpartumblog.com

Thinking about you!


----------



## CeeDee

So many babies!!! Wonderful! Leo babies! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
Congrats, Sveta! I am so happy for you. I love her name, so cute! Cant wait for pics!

Austin, Oh my goodness! What a blessing! Congrats on your healthy, triple threat!

Vivienne, Congrats on your little one! Sorry youre having a hard post natal time. Im praying that things get better.

Rebekah, Glad things got better at your appointment.

Lava, Sorry about your test results, hopefully hubby isnt a carrier. Im so sorry to hear about Never, sending prayers.

June, Yeah for darker lines.

Rebekah, Its great that you found a dresses on sale. I love a great sale. Its understandable to be a little moody, youve got a lot going on. Hopefully you will feel better soon.

Congratulations, HappyAuntie!! Praying for a sticky, healthy bean!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Hello Lucy, Rowan, Skye, Codegirl, Pablo, MissMuffet, sunshine!


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you for all your kind words. 

Once was bad enough but twice....

My original due date is 3rd of September (same as yours Anna?) and now dreading it even more than I already was. 

Congrats Austin with your girls, Viv with your son and Svet with your daughter. 

Will head back to lurking :flower:

XxX


----------



## skye2010

AAAAwww Andrea, many many many hugs for you sweetie. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish I really could give you hugs. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Never - I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. We are here for you if you need to talk. 

Rebekah - glad that the NICU visit went well and sucks about the dog puke. I had a similar situation with one of my pups. Went to bed and woke up with 3 piles of dog puke in 3 different areas, one right by Katelyn's changing table. I put diapers over it to mop it up LOL, once my hubby woke, he then cleaned the carpets. 

AFM - went to visit a friend of mine who had a c-section this morning (her son was breech). He weighed 9lbs and is adorable. He is about as big as Katelyn is at 4 months LOL! We then went over to NICU to visit with the nurses. Two of my favorite nurses were there. They recognized me and my hubby immediately but said theywould never had recognized katelyn. Other than that, just getting ready for our trip. I fear that I am packing waaaay too much for baby girl. I have a huge duffle bag full of clothes for her. I may have to take some stuff out. 

Anyway, hugs to everyone. I hope you are all having a good evening. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Lucy1973

Never, I am thinking of you, once bad enough but twice is awful... I lost two, then had Tilly, so don't give up, let yourself heal and then maybe the next time will be your forever baby..I really hope so. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

MA I do remember having shooting pains in my breasts at your stage, I assume it was the milk coming in, still happens now occasionally. But sounds a different paint to yours.........sorry. :shrug::flower::hugs:

Skye, I felt flutterings at 14 weeks, but not proper kicks and obvious movement until well over 20 weeks. Don't worry, everyone feels things at different times, depending on body type and also where the baby is sitting. Midwife said I felt movement early because Tilly was sitting very high up? You will feel something very soon now and it is amazing! :kiss::hugs::flower:

Miss muffett any latest pics of Katelyn?:blush:

Pablo, can't believe you still have to work! Still not long now..:hugs:

Hi everyone! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone :)

Never - you're in my prayers. :flow:

Skye - I didn't feel any anything until some time after 20 weeks. But I have an anterior placenta, which means it's attached in the front (under my belly button), and not the back. It also acted as a pillow and buffered any early movement I may have felt otherwise. That's something the u/s tech would have been able to detect - just curious if they mentioned anything like that to you. Mine didn't say anything to me until I asked about it...

Steph - where are you heading for vaca? I give you credit for taking on a trip with such a little one... I told my hubby that I don't even want to think about taking her on any kind of vaca until she's at LEAST a year old, and realistically, probably older. It just seems like it would be so overwhelming to me, but who knows. I'm probably just a big chicken. :) 

Okay, no "probably" about it. I am a big chicken!

I hope everyone has a good day - we're one day closer to the weekend!


----------



## sunshine71

Hey, Anna - I forgot to ask in my earlier post... Did you feel any rumblings from the earthquake that hit? Or are you not in that area? At least it sounds like no one was hurt, thank God...


----------



## Rowan75

never hugs hon - not sure if itll help but after my 2nd mmc I read a great book called Coming to term by Jon Cohen https://www.amazon.com/Coming-Term-Uncovering-Truth-Miscarriage/dp/0618277242 and it helped me x

I started feeling martha at 17 weeks and now shes got quite a pattern - i can see big kicks (shes getting some power behind her now) but dh cant feel them - Ive got an anterior placenta as well so I think if this is a dampened version then crikey Id get no rest if I could feel everything - she keeps me awake already kicking :) lovely of course! every sonographer has commented on how very active she is tho and my consultant was saying shes the most active baby she'd seen in a long time - so Im guessing shes going to be hyper like the rest of the little ones on my side! :) lovely! my sister didnt sleep through til she was 6 :) going to be fun and games!


----------



## Rowan75

glad nicu went well MA thats reassuring - I get pains in my nipples too figured it was just them getting ready? 

HI everyone :):flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:
welcome lovely babies - really looking forward to seeing some photos!

Viv I'm so sorry things are rough at the moment - sending you big hugs xx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hello Ladies,

I have been missing for quite some time. Baby is just fine, I just have been experiencing sadness lately - first many of my friends have been having miscarriages, then Charlie's mom passed away last week after a few weeks of going downhill very fast. She was almost 92, and in a nursing home, but it still hurts even when you expect it. And of course, the drama - Charlie's sister's have been through some bad divorces and think each other's ex is the devil, but told me right before the wake/funeral that they LOVE charlie's ex-wife (which is odd because she didn't like them) and she was so good to them (not really, even charlie is confused about that one) and they will go out of their way to make sure she is welcome - possibly even putting her in the line for the wake with the family! When I told them that was crap they told me I was very hurtful. :shrug: she made charlie miserable but they are making her out to be a saint! When I told them I was surprised because if anyone treated my brother the way she did him, I would beat the crap out of her, but I am "immature". Oh, but she did not show up for the wake/funeral. thank god. I would have been polite of course, but my place is by MY husband. So I have been very quiet, trying not to blow this up at charlie as he gets stressed out about it too. 

On the plus side, I am just about 14 weeks, and the all-day morning sickness has subsided to about 2 nausea events a day. that's a big plus! It's decreasing, yay!

We have the first part of the integrated test last week, a blood test and ultrasound, and the next blood test is in a few weeks. I JUST found out literally last week that Charlie's mom's first baby had severe downs and died within 3 months of birth at an institution. charlie never knew, his sisters didn't think he needed to know all these years. So right before the integrated tests about downs really threw me off. but we did get more pics of poppy who has been growing so well! :) That has kept me sane and happy lately.

I'm so happy for all the new bpf's! and a big, warm hello to my friends here. Miss you all!
 



Attached Files:







08-15-20113D.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7









08-15-2011US.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## newmarriedgal

Never - I am so sorry hon. my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## codegirl

Never - sending you lots of hugs and prayers


As for traveling with babies. I've flown with both my boys in the early months and then with Edward when he was 10 months. And I've done some road trips with Edward and then both boys.

It is easy easy easy with a newish baby compared to one that is mobile. trust me... squishy baby that just eats and sleeps = traveling good

You pull over more when driving to feed them but they don't get "bored" or ask "are we there yet" or anything else a 2 year old can think of :haha:


----------



## sunshine71

NMG - so sorry you're going through such a tough time with the in-laws. It can really be hell. Believe me, I know.

Thank God for that little one to keep you focused on happier things! LOVE the 3D pics, too. Even though you know s/he's in there, seeing the u/s photos just makes it incredibly real, doesn't it? 

Keep focusing on the positive, and don't forget we're all here when you need to vent. :)


----------



## pablo797

quick post. No baby. Never, I am thinking of you. Vivienne, you too. Sunshine, what earthquake? We don't get many in colorado,but it can happen. Steph, sounds like you packed a lot. It's been warm in denver, nights cool. Ma, yes i've had some nipple pain, attributed it to milk stuff, and yes they are more bluish, but from what i've read normal. 

Austin and svet, hope you are doing ok. Spending day of watching women on TLC have babies and scareing the crap out of myself. 

will write a proper post later. Anna

P.S. Newly, you get the prize for worst family ever! What witches ur SILs are?!!


----------



## Lucy1973

NMG so sorry you're having trouble with the inlaws, don't let them stress you, they will do what they do, you just look after your guy and your bub and let them get on with it...love the pics! Glad the nausea is getting better. :hugs:

Pablo, don't worry about giving birth...just see it as something you have to get through to meet your baby....you can have as much or as little painkiller as you want....most births are straight forward too....but it's normal to be nervous....I hope it's a quick easy one for you! :hugs::hugs::flower:

Hoping to see some pics of the new babies soon, hope you are starting to feel better Viv.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

sunshine, I stand corrected. Lo and behold we did have an earthquake in Denver today. Who knew? Guess it happened very early this morning, and no I did not feel it where I live. I was probably passed out anyway. Heard there was another in virginia as well. 

Lucy, thanks for the kind words. I have a friend who had her baby in an hour. Woke up to her water breaking and an hour later baby was there. No time for epidural, but wham bam and baby was out. That's my dream scenario.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Very interesting 24hrs. Our peke is still sick. More of the trotts EVERY HOUR and she only got sick once. I've had to wake Doug every hour over the night to take her out. He got a taste of what it's been like for me. :rofl: Waking up to pee every hour, uncomfortable positioning, etc. etc.

Early this morning I noticed I hadn't felt Amelia so we called Perinatal Center and I let them know I've been having quite a lot of pressure in my lower back. They asked us to come in and put me on the monitor...checked the Amniotic fluid etc.

BEFORE we got there we were at the McDonalds drive thru getting bottled water and the car started shaking. I thought some oddball got under our car and was trying to steal a part whilst the car was on. :rofl: No tree's were blowing so it wasn't wind....turns out we had a 5.9 earthquake here in Central NY. 

I was prescribed Ambien! :happydance: I'll be starting it tonight. She came up with a plan to try it three days in a row to see if it starts the sleep process on it's own again. I'll take a shower, turn the air on and rest before bed. I'm praying it works. It would be a blessing! She also prescribed a prenatal cradle pelvic support for my lower abdomen since I've had such a hard time with the pressure below. They had to order it in my size however it's covered under our insurance 100%. :happydance: SO, I may catch up on some sleep and be a bit more myself in a few days. REALLY looking forward to it!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone :)

MA - yay for the Ambien! Hopefully you'll get some sleep now.

Anna - yep, there was quake in VA, too. I didn't feel anything up here (Western NY), but some people in the area say they did. It was a 5.9 at the epicenter, but of course that was in VA. Up here not so much.

You made me laugh about scaring yourself w/the TLC programs - I'm going to have to ban them once I'm home for the day!

Viv - thinking of you & hope you're doing better :flower:

AFM - not much. Actually have to work today, as my replacement called in sick. :growlmad: Have a great day, all!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: That's all the time I seem to have these days! :rofl: Trying to keep up with y'all via my phone, just no time to post. Hugs all around. So sorry for you loss NSN

Welcome Happy Auntie :yipee: 

Viv- :hugs: 

Congrats Charmaine!! PICS! *Like i'm one to talk.....

Thinking of you all! 

Hope you are hanging in there Anna!! Not long to go! xo

Hopefully I'll get a chance to post some pictures today. I am so in love with my little cherub. I am starting to get a hang of this I am never going to sleep again mommy thing. :haha:


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks for checking in, Chris! Can't wait for pictures...


----------



## pablo797

Svet, yeh so glad all is going well!!! I can't wait to see pictures. 

Vivienne, how are you hon?

Charmaine, pictures from you too!! How is life with triplets??!!

MA, sorry for the scare. How is amelia? You left that part out, you were on your way to hospital to have everything checked out. Glad you got the ambien. How did you sleep last night? 

AFM, I got ambien too! Asked doc at weekley appt if there was a pain killer I could take so I could sleep and she said," you know what works great at 38 weeks, ambien" I have to say she and all you guys were right. I woke up at 4:30 to pee but didn't wake up once because of pain. Heaven!! Gave one to DH too cause he's been stressing over work and cash. Doc also said i'm still about 1.5 cm dialiated. She did strip my membrane to try and get things going ( FYI this hurts like hell). If I don't go by due date then they will schedule induction. Due date is still a week and a half away. But, counting down last three days of work!! I am going to do one big happy dance! 

one last question to all the still preggers and anyone who remembers. Do you wear all your food? It's like I end up with all my food on my bump. I think it's food that would naturally fall to the floor but now ends up on my bump. I look like a slob! 

happy hump day! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Hallelujah! \o/ I've had THE BEST Night last night. :happydance: I slept! Can you believe I slept last night! Oh how I LOVE sleep. At least some. I'm feeling refreshed and ready for a lifetime of limited sleep now. :rofl: I have more which I'll take tonight and tomorrow....then I'll try to see if I can sleep on my own. Maybe it will kick things in.

Anna....oh yes. Amelia! She's doing fine. I can't BELIEVE I forgot the most important update. She wasn't moving as much so they had me come in. Her stress test was excellent and she started kicking away after they manipulated her a bit. We think she was just sleeping as this is the start of the babies sleeping longer. (must be nice). :rofl: We DID find out though that she turned right back to breech again. :wacko: She's got momma's independent personality. :lol: All plans are out the door! I'm at peace with whatever happens. As long as she gets here safely, that's the main thing! :thumbup:

Chris, so good to see you. Can't wait to see all these new babies already!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:rofl: Anna!!! Yes! I couldn't go anywhere w/o spilling food on me. My bump became a food magnet! One week in to motherhood and my bump is totally gone :thumbup: Just have slight swelling still in my uterus. Hope baby comes quick and easy for you. My experience was relatively positive but I'm not ready to consider doing this again.


----------



## pablo797

LOL svet! So glad i'm not the only one!! I just looked down and there was a blob of yourgert. I want birth details when you get a chance, also how is BFing going?? 

MA, glad amelia is well. Also woohoo for the good nights sleep!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sorry ladies - this one was not to be - my betas dropped instead of doubled. 

:sadangel:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

oh, I'm so sorry HA. No words can express my sadness. :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

sorry HA :cry:


----------



## lavalux

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
So sorry, HA!
:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Nooooooooooo HA!! :cry:


----------



## newmarriedgal

I'm so sorry HA. you are in my prayers, love.


----------



## pablo797

HA, nooooo I am so sorry!!! Much love and tons of hugs!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

OH, HA, I am soooo sorry to hear that. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Huge hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Checking in also on Viv to see if there's any word on how she's doing.


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry HA :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

I'm so sorry, HA - you and your DH are in my prayers.


----------



## rottpaw

HA, I am so very truly sorry sweetie. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know yu were preparing for this news but I know that doesn't make it any easier. Hugs, hugs, hugs!


----------



## CeeDee

Never, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Im so sorry HappyAuntie!:nope:

Just popping in to say hello to everyone! Hope all is well.


----------



## pablo797

morning all,another day, another dollar. And stil no baby. Nothing to tell other than he contractions are getting more frequent but nothing consistent. Guess it's a waitng game. On the positive side, today and tomorrow and i'm done with work. Physically there's no way I could do longer. Thank goodness it's almost overj! 

how are all the new moms? Vivienne, thinking of you. 

lots of hugs, austin and svets how ya doing? 

have a good day! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. 

I got another day of rest thanks to the Ambien. My blood sugars have gone down drastically low too say that says a whole lot about how much I've been affected by this. I'll be taking a nap in a bit as well. This dreary day has me exhausted.

I've been feeling Amelia more and more wiggling around. I feel her head and butt through my belly. It's kind of funny!

Anna, glad your doing well. I'm sure you'll be starting anytime now. I'm getting REALLY excited!


----------



## sunshine71

Just a quick pop-in to say good morning to everyone!

And Anna... Woo-HOO!!! Your last day at work!!!! :happydance::happydance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::dance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning all! 

Whew, another week has flown by here at warp speed. It seems that the time just goes faster and faster, even though I'm not exactly that much more productive than I was before LOL. At least we are settling into a good routine here, and looking forward to fall and cooler weather!

So, LOTS of news here in the past couple weeks. I am always reading and lurking, just rarely get into my office where I can type easily. Know that I"m always here and sending hugs and prayers, just can't always post promptly! :hugs:

So, HOORAY for our new mommies, Chris, Viv and Charmaine! I am SO excited for all of you! I know you will be far to exhausted and run ragged the next little while to worry much about posting, but we are thinking of you and sending love. Can't wait for pics when you get time! 

VIV - Honey, PLEASE don't feel like any of this is your fault. You WILL get through it. You WILL be a FANTASTIC mom. I ended up suffering PPD around the fourth-fifth months after the birth and it was horrible. If yours has hit so severely and suddenly, I can only imagine your fear and worry. But please know that it WILL get better. We are praying for you and little Callum every day and you will see the sun shine again, I promise! Please update us when you can. 

Steph, Lucy, Terri - how are you ladies doing this week? Katelyn and Tilly sleeping any better? That, too gets better over time. I am thrilled to say that now, most nights, Ethan sleeps soundly right through the night (say 11 pm to anywhere between 6 and 7 am). Thank GOD and not a minute too soon, LOL! But he really has been doing great and you'll both be there soon! :hugs:

Anna, Sunshine - you girls are next, right?! I am SO excited for both of you and you will do GREAT. DO NOT WORRY about labor and delivery. I know that is easier said than done, but honestly, by the time you get to the hospital and things really start moving, it will all become a blur anyway, no matter how things progress or what direction they take. And try to just relax - have a plan, but don't be fearful of what you'll do if things take a side turn. They almost always do. It is so funny how you can develop almost amnesia after giving birth. Not after the first few weeks, but after a few months, the pain and worry and tension just sort of disappear from your memory. I honestly can't remember much about my hospital stay except the blur of L&D and then exhaustion rofl:) - because it all becomes tempered by your love for that little one and your joy at meeting them! :cloud9: 

Bek, how are you sweetie? I am so glad the Ambien helps you sleep! Get all the rest you can now! :rofl: it is definitely harder to rest after they get here! I know you cannot WAIT to meet Amelia and I am SO happy for you my sweet friend. You have been through so much to this point and I am praying you have a peaceful, calm birth experience with your baby girl! Not long now!!

Skye, how are you doing? Enjoying that "honeymoon" phase? I remember feeling pretty great around weeks 19, 20, 21... Visibly pregnant but not uncomfortably so, and feeling better energy and appetite. Hope all is well! 

Lava, NMG, and our new girls, CeeDee and Rowan - how is everyone doing this week? 

Okay girls. I gotta run get a couple things done while the munchkin sleeps. Later!


----------



## lavalux

Good morning, everyone! Anyone over the pond getting ready for their bank holiday? I am ready for Labor Day weekend & we have a little beach trip planned for mid-Sept. Now that I have a little more energy I want to make up for the rest of Summer which I spent either in bed or by the toilet. ;) Hope all is well. Waiting on Anna to have her baby. Who is next?


----------



## sunshine71

Lava, I think I'm up after Anna. Then it's MA in October. 

So Anna, as much as you want your little one to get here, do me a favor... Keep her in there, please! I'm not ready to be next!!!! :shock:

(Of course I'm kidding - I'm awaiting your good news as much as everyone else here! :kiss:)

I had my OB appt. yesterday, and she said to make sure I had stuff ready, because theoretically I could go at any time. "But no! I have four weeks!!" She said, "Yes, technically, but it still could be any time." My response to THAT was sticking my fingers in my ears, chanting "la la la la I can't hear you la la la la..." 

I think she wonders which one of us will be the bigger baby - me or the newborn. She's also probably hoping I don't go into labor on her shift... :dohh:


----------



## pablo797

Code:

Sunshine LOL!! At this rate you will be before me!! I have this women's intuition that I will be induced. Every night I go to be telling the baby that tonight's the night, let's get this show on the road and every morning no baby. The big thing is yes, this is my last day of work and wooohooo!! This is probably TMI, but I woke up this morning and cleaned the house naked. It was just so nice not to have any constricting clothes on! I may spend the next week that way. LOL not really, but it's tempting. Don't worry chris, when the time comes you will be ready!! 

rottpaw, great post! I think you remembered everyone! glad to hear Ethan is sleeping through the night, that's awesome 

MA hope you are well! When does the stitch come out again? 

Lava, your trip sounds great and I am so glad you are feeling better. 

hi to all the new momies, I am sure your hands are full. 

hi to everyone else!!

AFM, as previously stated, no baby. I have had several dreams where I was back in my old clothes so hopefully that's a good sign. Had sushi last night and it was good. Figure if I get sick at this stage they can just get the baby out. To anyone on the east coast, I am wishing you a safe passage of the weekend in lieu of the hurricane. Yipes!!! Stay dry and head for higher ground! 

weird question, think I lost my mucus plug yesterday, but to me that's weird because how could the doc check my cervix and strip the membrane if I had a mucus plug. Dosen't it go over the cervix? Or are my facts totally wrong? Any advice is helpful. 
anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna if you are cleaning naked baby could bw here any minute!! :haha: the two days before I had Sophie I was so agitated I couldn't wear anything on the fitted side it all felt way too constricted!!!! Fx'd for ya

Hello to everyone! Just on my phone with a fully awake ten day old sitting on my lap. I can't believe she is already ten days old! :shock:


----------



## newmarriedgal

lavalux said:


> Good morning, everyone! Anyone over the pond getting ready for their bank holiday? I am ready for Labor Day weekend & we have a little beach trip planned for mid-Sept. Now that I have a little more energy I want to make up for the rest of Summer which I spent either in bed or by the toilet. ;) Hope all is well. Waiting on Anna to have her baby. Who is next?

I know that feeling, Lava! Finally feeling better myself, with only a few nausea moments a day, so we are looking forward to getting out and about in Sept and Oct. We are trying to setup a "babymoon" where we would spend a night or two at a cute bed and breakfast and get some massages and a manicure and get to shop at the nearby outlets.

You are in Georgia, right? Bracing for Hurricane Irene? :) Charlie and I are going to NY this afternoon for one night coming home tomorrow afternoon, looks like right before the storm will hit us! yikes!

Can't believe there are new babies here, and the line is moving forward. In a blink of an eye, my 14 weeks will turn into 40 weeks then it will be my turn.....:shock:

hello to everyone, hope all is well!


----------



## sunshine71

NMG - I assume you mean NYC? Have fun! I just LOVE Manhattan - I'd move there if I had the proper funds :)

Normally I'd say too bad you only have one day there, but considering the weather...

Have a good time!


----------



## pablo797

NMG, why did I think you lived in England??? Babymoon sounds great! Glad you are feeling better. 

Sunshine, i'm with you re:NYC. I LOVE Manhattan, but have always been there as a tourist, bet it's different when living there. None the less I love the energy of the city, running in central park, good bagels, the subway and access to ethnic food! We are so homongnized (sp) here! 

happy friday all!!


----------



## pablo797

P.S. Svet, thanks for the up date! Has it really been 10 days!! Seems like yesterday!


----------



## lavalux

Ladies,
My husband came home tonight and said he's been thinking more about whether to do the amnio. I've been making myself sick thinking about it & worrying about miscarriage risks & what we would actually do with any info. that we got from it. I hate thinking we might struggle with a special needs child, but if we miscarried from the amnio I don't know if I could survive the guilt. In any other instance, a miscarriage is no one's fault. It is a blameless tragedy. But here our Downs risk is approx. 1:1600 & our Trisomy risk is about 1:2700 while the risk for amnio-induced miscarriage for twins at my perinatologist's practice is 1:250. We've tested negative for cystic fibrosis & 30 other genetic defects. We can probably detect spina bifida thru ultrasound. I have been having such a hard time reconciling these numbers. If we'd gotten bad screening results that pointed to a problem, I could see taking the risk. And with my age & my husband's plus my high FSH score & need for fertility treatment to get pg, I'm worried about having to TTC again. Thanks for letting me ramble on. I just feel relieved that my husband is now leaning against the amnio. I didn't want it & was only going to do if he still felt as strongly about knowing with 100% certainty whether our babies were healthy ... like you can ever have a guarantee. But what if we are the "1" and our child has a serious life-altering defect? What if it strains our marriage & I lose my husband for not being brave & doubting the wisdom of having the amnio, which is a commonly practiced procedure? Am I just putting my head in the sand? I've become so attached to these babies & have just started getting used to the idea that I'm pregnant & will finally be a mother. I hope I'm not offending anyone, especially those who have had a miscarriage. Maybe I'm just hormonal & overly anxious & emotional. I'm not sure I even can trust my own decision-making right now. I'm too invested in the outcome & it's a dilemma no one can decide for me. Even my doctor can't give us a recommendation here. And I've asked God what to do & prayed about it, with no help in the discernment arena. Anyway, I hope that this is making some sense. I probably just sound very confused. I realize this is a pretty stream-of-consciousness post. Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## svetayasofiya

lavalux, go with your gut, don't get the amnio. I had the same feelings as you and my screening tests came back positive enough for me to feel I didn't need the amnio. I think your results are very good as well. Obviously i can not tell you what to do, but definitely go with your gut. Do not worry about your marriage. I did alot throughout my pregnancy for no reason whatsoever other than stupidity and my husband has been the best father these past ten days. Men will really surprise you. Not all run when the going gets rough and you have no reason to expect a rough going (other than the fact that you are giving birth to two babies!!) lol Big hugs to you. xoxo Enjoy this time in your pregnancy. The next few months are really the best.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lava...:hugs:

All I can say is that when I was pregnant both times, we discussed testing and both agreed to have none done at all, not even the NT test. 

Go with your gut instinct and have faith :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Lucy1973

Lava, because I MC twice, there was no way I was going to do an amnio, it was stressful enough being pregnant and worrying about the baby all the time. If you have doubts about it, I wouldn't do it, follow your instincts. :hugs:

Rottpaw, Tilly has just started to improve with nap times and night times after an awful 2 weeks. I think she went through a growth spurt or something. Now she is getting up twice which is a big improvement, if I can train her to get up just once that would be amazing! I am training her to take formula in a bottle once a day to prepare for when she goes to nursery, she had about 3oz yesterday for the first time so very relieved! Glad your little guy is a bit more settled now....sleep deprivation is tough! :flower::kiss:

Pablo can't wait for baby to arrive...just make sure you don't go past any windows when you are cleaning in the buff lol :blush:

We are moving tomorrow to a lovely flat in a lovely area 10 min walk from beach....we don't have internet until Friday though, so I will have a lot of catching up to do! :dohh: Bit stressful moving with a baby, I can't get a lot done while Tilly is awake. Can't wait until we are in! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok....would love to see new baby pics soon! How are you doing Viv? And how are you coping with trips Austin! V busy! :wacko::flower:

Take care girls on the east coast - MA! Our weather is so tame compared with yours! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> NMG, why did I think you lived in England???


:dohh: me too!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies! 

it's saturday and the big pro cycling tour is coming through my town today. Not sure if any of you follow professional cycling, but it's a new race and a big deal. The top three finishers from the Toud de France are riding and I am so excited to go watch! 

Lava, I did the amnio, but I feel so strongly that it is a personal decision. We all either do it or don't for our own reasons. Like svet said, follow your gut. Women's intuition rarely fails. You are not putting your head in the sand. You've made an informed deicision based on the facts and what you feel is right for your body. We all support you! 

All others, espically on the east coast, hope you are well. Stay safe! Lots of fresh water. 

AFM, headed into town for the race. No baby yet. Some good back ache last night but nothing so far. Still have a week from today until due date. Saw a picture of myself today and I am HUGE! I want my body back. I love being an incubator, but enough is enough. Come on baby!!

happy saturday! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Lava, we opted out of testing with our son Jackson and now with Amelia. It is a personal decision in my opinion. We will keep Amelia anyway and we would keep Jackson if he had a special need. Jackson passed because of incompetent cervix but when I delivered him his apgar score was EXCELLENT for the gestation he was at. He didn't have downs or any other special needs. The risk for me was too great for a mc and we would keep our little ones anyways. 


The wedding was BEAUITFUL last night. I'll post more tomorrow as it's long but her dress was a cream lace with a beautiful train from the waist. It was made by Vera Wang. I'll post a pic if my dad sends me one. The cake was AWESOME and the rest I'll tell later.

We left early at a little after 10pm and I'm glad I did. My feet, ankles and legs were triple their size. I drank water most of the night, but it was either the walking or the sitting that kept my legs swelled. This week I have to rest up and then Friday I have an appointment and Sat. is my shower.

PPD....I am having MAJOR moodswings and I almost think depression. I'm HORRIFYING to be around. I feel SO BAD for Doug! I nearly pushed him over the edge for getting the time wrong for the wedding yesterday. I kept after him and finally we got there with 5 minutes to spare. As the bride was walking down the aisle, he started to have those glycemic episodes I told you about. Nobody had candy and my mom thought she gave him something...but it ended up being sugar free. I kept telling him to breathe and relax....in the end it worked. Ladies...I feel HORRIBLE! I think "I'm" the reason behind these episodes as I think it's stress related. I have been AWFUL! I can't always blame it on the hormones or the hormone injections or the anxiety of having lost a baby or the anxiety of not knowing what to expect this time around. It comes to a point where *I* have to take responsibility for my own behavior! I've NEVER been like this before. All of a sudden it seems as though the nightmare of the last 3 years has crept and hitting me all at the same time and I've become a MONSTER! I should be joyful and count my blessings! It scares me because I DO NOT want my daughter sensing this tension or neuroticism. I want my husband and daughter to feel their home is "safe" their wife/mother loves them. THIS is NOT the person I am!

I cry at the shake of a stick, I'm so flippin neurotic that I wonder why a small handful of people have declined the shower thinking they no longer want to be my friends, I worry about the shower, I worry about if certain medical staff are being honest with me....Oh good gawly i'm a mess! :wacko: Totally outside myself right now...this is honestly NOT me and I'm freaking out because I'm freaking out. :rofl:

Anyways, Just thought I'd type this out and clear the air somewhere because I'm acting odd and the fact that my husband is having medical issues because of the stress is hitting me even more.

On another note, I have so much lower back pressure and I found out at yesterdays appointment that while Amelia's stress test is fine, I'm having contractions regular....hopefully just the braxton hicks...but they've never showed up on the testing before and like they were yesterday. We also found out that the reason my lower abdomen is in so much pain is because it's bloated with water retention. There's nothing I can do. I'm assuming it's normal for plus size women as she did say it "can" be normal but I don't think she wanted to say in "fat people". The lower back issue makes it hard to walk from one place to another because I feel like I have 3 full balloons on my lower back and pelvic area....I get a belt sometime this week which I hope will help! Then, Doug gave me another injection yesterday and my left bum cheeck feels LITERALLY like leather and itches like no tomorrow. :wacko: I think it's just everything all at once and I'm feeling overwhelmed, uncomfortable, in pain and scared. :cry:

Why can't I just be HAPPY instead of filled with sour apples and vinegar?! :shrug:

To top it off, with the pressure, I'm wondering if I'll get to October. The injection comes out in 2 wks and the stitch in 3 wks. I'm wondering if she's going to come early. I'm holding out for October 1st so if anyone is a prayer warrior please pray we can make it to October 1st safely. I think I have a yeast or BV infection again. The nurse last week said nothing came up, but I've had this for two weeks now and I KNOW when I have an infection. I've tried everything and I'm itchy and raw. I don't want the infection to cause her to come early either so I'll have them do another swab test and treat me no matter the outcome!

Okay enough whining. I"m beginning to think that I'm the debbie downer of the group. :wacko: I'm sick of complaining all the time. Whoa is NOT me! I have much to be grateful for and am acting like a sour puss!


----------



## newmarriedgal

svetayasofiya said:


> pablo797 said:
> 
> 
> NMG, why did I think you lived in England???
> 
> 
> :dohh: me too!Click to expand...

Hello Ladies :hi:

Nope, we are right outside of beautiful Boston, Massachusetts! :) And yes, I did mean New York! Charlie's son is out there. We left yesterday afternoon and it took up a little over 5 hours to get there. We went to the fun party then had brunch with him and some of his friends today. I was worried about getting home because they are shutting everything down, but we got on the road at 2:30 and there were practically NO cars on the road, it was great! We made it home in about 3 hours, which is unheard of! So we are home, safe and sound. :happydance: just in time for the storm to hit us here.

MA - I both laughed and cringed for you seeing myself in many of your descriptions. But don't worry, we are all praying you hold out until Oct and no more episodes for Doug! I'm sorry you are going through such a stressful time right now. :hugs:

Lava - I completely understand your emotions on the amnio. Originally I wasn't going to have one at all, thinking my chances are really low, then I found out that Charlie lost an older brother to severe downs so I was telling myself to get it.....THEN I researched it and saw the risks for M/C like you did, and like you, am horrified at the stats for it. so I thought about it and said, what would I do with the results? Besides prepping me mentally, nothing. So I am of the opinion that I will NOT take that risk and get the amnio, and if there is something wrong, then God feels I can handle it and will take it in stride and deal. I'm not saying I'm right and you need to do as I say, but if you feel deep down that you shouldn't, then don't. Those results are not worth the worry you are putting yourself through and you and those lovely twins don't need any added worry!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So I am bracing for the hurricane, which will probably not be much....we are used to massive snow storms, so a rain storm doesn't really get us going. I was just worried that we would be stuck is huge traffic coming home, but that worry is gone as I'm snug on the couch now! :haha:

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies! :hi:

Anna - I've only been to NYC as a tourist, too. And I agree that it's probably different when you live there. It's probably better!! I also live in hicktown, and if it's not meat or beer you can't buy it here. The last time I ordererd a glass of red wine at a local bar, they asked if I wanted ice in it... :dohh: Needless to say, I don't go out much. :nope: 

But on a happier note - congrats for FINALLY being done with work! :happydance:

Lava, if the thought of the amnio stresses you out too much, then don't do it. Your odds of a genetic problem came back so low that they're almost non-existent - a very small percent of a single percentage point. Not worth stressing about. We came back with similar odds, and decided that since the odds of miscarriage with the procedure were much higher than the odds of actually having a baby with genetic issues, and because we're older and would have difficulty conceiving again, we weren't going to do it. As everyone else has stated, it's a personal decision. If your heart tells you not to do it, then listen to it. :flower:

MA - forgive me if I'm remembering incorrectly, but didn't you mention a while ago that your doc's office would be watching you for PPD? I understand that depression during pregnancy is quite common, too. Maybe you could mention this to them at your next visit and they can recommend someone to you. You don't deserve to be suffering like this, especially when there are people out there who can help. :hugs:

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, everyone!


----------



## Rowan75

hey everyone - weve moved house - yey! so much unpacking to do and we need to sort out our old house before handing the keys over - but we love our new house :) 

hope everyones ok US ladies hope you havent been too adversely affected by the weather 

x


----------



## svetayasofiya

That bitch Irene made it all the way to Canada! We've been sitting w/o power for over two hrs now. Torrential rains and strong winds. I hate to think how bad it was further south. Hope everyone's ok!!


----------



## lavalux

Svet,
Lack of power is more romantic when you don't have a new baby in the house to take care of. Hope you are doing well. And everyone else who may be in Irene's wake.

MA,
Definitely continue talking out your feelings with Doug and us, but it might help to discuss this with your doctor as well. This morning I yelled at my mom in the church parking lot because she was grilling me about chromosomal defects in the heat and I'd had enough and then when pulling out into traffic, a guy wouldn't pull up enough to let me through and I gave him the dirtiest look and mouthed, "Seriously?" in the snottiest way possible. Nice Christian message I'm giving it out after an entire sermon about paying in forward. Also, I am ultra-sensitive with my husband, have become a backseat driver overnight, and cry at the drop of a hat. I know that this much be the hormones, right? And I feel like I can't control them. But how much of this is the fact that I went off my anti-depressants in December? I know that I'm at risk for PPD. You need to have lots of support. 

I want to thank everyone for their comments about my amnio post. I know that it is a personal decision, but it means so much to me that you are all encouraging me to trust my instincts and go with my gut. I went to go see The Help today and a girl with DS was in the theatre. It stopped me in my tracks. I don't feel equipped to deal with a special needs child and would like to know ahead of time I guess, but could I deal with the alternative of losing a baby, especially one that was healthy and would have not had a problem without an invasive procedure? There is no easy answer. But, I have felt more relaxed since I've made my decision and I know God will be there for me whatever the outcome of my pregnancy if I leave it all in His hands. On thing is for certain, I have really felt the love and support of the ladies on this thread and I want to thank you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rowan. :happydance: Yay on the new place. You'll have to take pics when you get settled more!

Chris, we have had just the rain, in new york CITY though they just missed the hard stuff but have a whole lot of flooding like some of upstate and central NY. It's still raining and I haven't been able to get down to our basement. Hopefully it hasn't flooded.

Glad your okay. I think HMG must have gotten something. I saw they got hit in Mass.

Phili got it too.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Svet,
> Lack of power is more romantic when you don't have a new baby in the house to take care of. Hope you are doing well. And everyone else who may be in Irene's wake.
> 
> MA,
> Definitely continue talking out your feelings with Doug and us, but it might help to discuss this with your doctor as well. This morning I yelled at my mom in the church parking lot because she was grilling me about chromosomal defects in the heat and I'd had enough and then when pulling out into traffic, a guy wouldn't pull up enough to let me through and I gave him the dirtiest look and mouthed, "Seriously?" in the snottiest way possible. Nice Christian message I'm giving it out after an entire sermon about paying in forward. Also, I am ultra-sensitive with my husband, have become a backseat driver overnight, and cry at the drop of a hat. I know that this much be the hormones, right? And I feel like I can't control them. But how much of this is the fact that I went off my anti-depressants in December? I know that I'm at risk for PPD. You need to have lots of support.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their comments about my amnio post. I know that it is a personal decision, but it means so much to me that you are all encouraging me to trust my instincts and go with my gut. I went to go see The Help today and a girl with DS was in the theatre. It stopped me in my tracks. I don't feel equipped to deal with a special needs child and would like to know ahead of time I guess, but could I deal with the alternative of losing a baby, especially one that was healthy and would have not had a problem without an invasive procedure? There is no easy answer. But, I have felt more relaxed since I've made my decision and I know God will be there for me whatever the outcome of my pregnancy if I leave it all in His hands. On thing is for certain, I have really felt the love and support of the ladies on this thread and I want to thank you.


Aww, your too kind! :hugs::flower: God will give you the strength no matter the outcome. I'm sure everything will turn out just fine though:winkwink:

Oh backseat driver....I'm doing that too along with the crying. I'm honestly making my husband nutty. He's getting short tempered with me and that sets me off too. The guy can't win!:shrug::cry: I feel just awful. We'll all get through it though. I'll also mention my mood to the Dr.'s office. I've told a close friend too and my cousin will note when I'm odd. So hopefully I'll have some kind of support.

What does one do if you have PPD afterwards? Counseling? Meds?? :shrug:


----------



## pablo797

Good Sunday evening ladies,

To all on the east coast, sounds like you all made it through the hurricane ok, although Svet I'm sorry you had a power issue. Has it turned back on?? 

Rowan, yeh!! On new house!!

Sveut, boo on power outage!

Ma, track that PPD sister. If diagnosed I'm not sure what they can do while pregnant, but there are some meds that are TOTALLY safe for after, even if BFing. I've mentioned this to Vivienne too. I have read that if you suffer from depression during your pregnancy, you're more susceptible to PPD after. It's not written in stone, but something to look out for. This is a very common condition and more people suffer needlessly than you know. It's a silent burden many women carry afraid to get help. I worry too as I find myself often questioning things and crying to myself. I am worried about PPD too. Keep us posted and please mention it to your doctor. If you don't feel he/she is taking you seriously, find another doctor. I mentioned in my post to vivienne that I have a friend with PPD and her doctor told her to "suck it up". Totally unbelievable but it happens. Some of it hormones. I cried today while watching Tangled. Yep the cartoon. Bawled my eyes out. 

OK, on a brighter side, the tour de Colorado (aka pro cycling tour) was awesome!! Got to see some of my favorite riders up close and personal. Still no baby, but true to my word popping bon bons by the handful. Not really but did go to cold stone tonight, ummmmm cake batter ice cream. Is there anything better?!!

Sunshine, LOL on the ice in red wine!!! Too funny. You my friend are living in the wrong town!! I'm sure it has it's charms and there's a reason, but come on, really?? BTW how are you feeling??? A month out just about aren't you!!! 

Have a good night! Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Monday, everyone! (My last working Monday!!! :happydance:)

Rowan - congrats on the new house! How exciting! 

Chris #1 - so sorry you got hit w/the wind and rain. Hopefully your power's back on. Do you at least have water? I only ask because I'm far enough out in the sticks that we don't even have public water - we have a well. So if the power goes out, the pump doesn't work and we have no water. I've learned thru past experience that if it looks like we could loose power, I immediately (if not sooner) fill up a bunch of buckets of water so we can at LEAST flush the toilets... :nope: So anyhow, when anyone looses power my first thought is "hope they have water!"

MA - hopefully your basement didn't flood! From what I could tell, it looked like the effects of the storm pretty much petered out just after central NY. All we got in western NY were clouds. Oh yeah - and the wind picked up a little. Ooh. And I can definitely say that Philly got it pretty good - I have family in the Allentown area. My poor uncle had about 7" of rain and his basement flooded w/a few feet of water, and my cousin had sewer backup in _his_ basement due to all the rain. Yum...

Anna - how's it feel to be a lady of leisure? :) (My turn next week!) Glad you enjoyed the tour de Colorado - that sounds like it'd really be something to see! And you couldn't be more right that I'm in the wrong town! BUT - this is where the DH wants to be. And I knew that before I married him, so this is where we are. Not that it doesn't keep me from trying to change his mind... :winkwink: Unfortunately, when he built a 40x50' pole barn in the back yard a year after we were married I knew I was fighting a loosing battle... Sigh... I wish I could say it has its charms, but I've yet to find them. :nope: Maybe my perspective will change once our daughter makes her arrival. Hopefully. And I'm feeling fine, thanks! :) Fat and cranky, but fine. :thumbup: How are you holding up?

Hang in there, Lava - we're here for ya! 

Oh - have any of you ladies looked in to the postpartum compression belts & girdles? I've read that most women find that even after loosing the baby weight, their jeans/clothes don't fit due to the spreading of the hips/ribs. So I did some research and wound up buying a two pack of compression girdles (one slightly larger than the other to wear at first, then the smaller one to squeze into a month or two after), plus an additional hip compression belt. They have so many different kinds out there, it kind of gets confusing. I know Spanx makes one, and there's also something out there endorsed by one of the Kardashians (not sure if I spelled that right...) but I wound up getting something a little more heavy duty. So anyway, I was just wondering if anyone else had looked in to it. 

Have a good day, girls!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris, I haven't. Is it supposed to help the belly go back? I can probably get something from the medical supply store. We're waiting on my maternity belt to come in this week.


----------



## sunshine71

I don't think it'll do much for the stomach - that's more of a diet/exercise thing. These are more for your joints/cartilage because they spread due to all the relaxin released during pregnancy. In theory, these are supposed to help squish everything back to where it was pre-pregnancy.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh gosh...more wobbly bits for me! :wacko: I've been trying to get past my own self esteem issues with this pregnancy and though I have only gained 14lbs now this whole pregnancy (which is good for someone who's plus size) I still feel HUGE and the lower apron is making me self conscious. I'm ready to lose weight NOW! It came hard before but I fear how hard it will be now. :shrug: Ah well, take everything one day at a time and do my best. I lost it once before, I can do it again...I hope!


----------



## sunshine71

I hear ya, sister!


----------



## pablo797

sunshine, I've seen those (the girdles) in the magazines, but always wondered if they worked. I've been pretty lucky in that me hips seem to be pretty much the same size. Or I could be entirely in denial! I will definitely get one if I can't wear my jeans after baby. Maybe I should go get them out of storage. 

As for life of leisure, today I fixed the closet,ran errands, took the dog for two walks down to the river, went to the grocery store, and made dinner. Still waiting for the "leisure" part. Think i'm too antsy. I keep thinking of projects that need to be done. Don't want to go into labor with the closets a mess, the fridge empty, etc. I did manage to squeeze iin a nap though and slept in thanks to the magic of ambian. Have a doc appt tomorrow, we'll see how it goes! 

As for you sunshine, congrads on the last week of work!! Such a nice feeling. 

MA, you will loose the weight. I know you can! 

Austin and vivienne, how are you ladies? I know you both have ur hands full, but know I am thinking of you!! 

Svet, power? 

Hi to everyone else!!!! 

have a good night! Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning :)

Wow, Anna - so much for leisure! To be honest, though, I'll probably do the same thing - I'm getting antsy too. Maybe that "nesting" thing I keep reading about is starting to kick in...? Oh - and if you do decide to do the girdle, pretty much everything I've read says to start using it the day you get back from the hospital - they don't work as well if you wait too long. I plan on packing mine in my hospital bag... 

Good luck at your doctor appointment today! Hopefully s/he'll have some promising news for you...

MA - we should start a little postpartum weight loss thread once the girls are here. Who knows - there may just be some tricks out there that'll come in handy! I've already started cutting back in prep for the "after baby" diet... :dohh: NOT looking forward to that.

Chris #1, Angela, Terri, Viv, Austin, Skye, Steph, Lava, Rowan & Lucy (phew, that's a long list!) Hi there! :hi:

Have a good day, all :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

On my way to the specialist for my first scan since the spotting. No amnio, but still feeling nervous. 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Good luck lava! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, ladies. All is well with the babies and they are on track. The doctor was very nice about not doing the amnio. He said he felt comfortable with my NT scan results and genetic screening results as well as with the way that the babies appeared on the U/S. He booked me for another scan at 19 1/2 weeks and said we would know even more with the anatomy scan. If there was a problem and we wanted to do an amnio on that day, we could, but right now, he didn't see a reason to go that route. It eased my mind. Baby B is confirmed a boy. The technician said that Baby A seems to be a girl. She pointed to three lines down there, which was hard for me to see, and showed us the difference with Baby B's - as my husband calls it "tallywacker." ;) Not sure where he picked that term up? Monty Python maybe? :) Anyway, we will know with more certainty in 3 weeks. I really couldn't breathe until I saw both heartbeats today. What a stress ball I am! Now I'm going to try to relax for a little while and not worry.


----------



## Rowan75

yey lavalux Im so glad your scan went well :)

glad the weather seems to have settled for you US / Canada ladies - must have been scary!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Lava - I'm so happy for you, what a relief!!! Isn't it wonderful to hear those heartbeats???:kiss:

We just got back from our monthly OB visit. All is well! Our poppy's heart is going strong at 155 beats per min, and the doc had some trouble finding it, saying poppy was probably dancing in there! I go in for my 2nd blood test for the integrated NT test in a few days but she said the NT test measuring the neck folds looked great. I also have to go for ultrasounds every month so she can keep a check on all my auto-immune/heart issues, and I just look at it as more chances than normal to see more pics! Next ultrasound is Sept 19th when I'll be about 18 weeks. We are trying to hold out to not find out what we are having but I keep calling it a boy all the time! Charlie tries to throw is a "she" every once in a while to balance. :) We really don't care, we are excited for either one.

As for the hurricane, we lost power twice for about an hour each time, just enough time for charlie to break out the gas pump to work for the sump pump so we wouldn't get flooded in the basement - each time he got it setup and working, the power came back on! :haha::haha: But hey, it would have worked and thank god to be married to an engineer! But we kept the candles going anyway and made a romantic day/night. :blush::blush::blush:

Hello to everyone else, hope all new moms and almost moms are doing well! I want to see more pics, people!


----------



## sunshine71

Yay Lava! So it looks like a girl AND a boy, huh? That sounds perfect! (Although two of either would be perfect, too...) :) My u/s tech explained the girl as a "hamburger" - with the three lines looking like a hamburger, and a boy is a "turtle" which I'm sure needs no explanation. :) I must admit - it made me pause the next time I saw a burger, though! And congrats on the prelim. results, too. It truly looks as if there's nothing to worry about. Relax & enjoy the fact that you have two beautiful babies in there. :flower:

And congrats to you, too, NMG on your results! Bummer about the power outages, but at least you were able to make a romantic night out of it... :thumbup:

Have a great evening, everyone :)


----------



## pablo797

Afternoon ladies,

Ok day two of maternity leave and I'm bored!! The time for a nap is great, but thinking of calling my boss to see if they need part time help. Part of the boredom has to do with the fact that I had a doc appt today and baby doesn't look as if she's coming anytime soon. No cervical movement and she's still really high. With due date coming Saturday, don't think it's going to happen. You never know, baby might surprise, but she's apparently really compfy. So we've scheduled my induction a week from this Friday, but that's a week and a half away!!! What the heck am I gonna do for another week and a half??? I sound spoiled I know. I should be happy, I have some time off and all last week I kept complaining that I just wanted to be done with work. I guess grass is always greener. I'm just so damn uncomfortable and sleep is still a struggle. Whhhaaaa sound like a big baby :baby::baby:

Lava, congrads on the test results, I agree try and relax and enjoy those babies!!

NMG, congrads on your test results and happy the storm wasn't too devastating. 

Sunshine, good luck on your leave. While the town you live in doesn't sound perfect, the fact that you have a pole barn, and room for one, sounds awesome!!! I dream of a place with land. You can always import good wine. 

Have a good evening!! Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! Just on my phone with a babe on my boob :cloud9:

We got our power back six hrs later but some ppl only got theirs back today! ( the houses across the street). 

I really have to post some pics my baby girl is so beautiful if I do say so. I also still want to write my birth story. Just really hard to find time for stuff. Today was DH's first day back at work and my first day alone. It went well. 

We had Sophie's two week appt yesterday and she is growing like a champ and now weighs 8lbs 3oz :thumbup:

I also had a exam because since the end of last week I have been suffering from a fever at night. They're getting high now (102f)... So she checked me out and everything seems fine then last night and again today fever! :dohh: Like I need this stress. Anyways so tomorrow I have to go in for blood and urine tests. Such a pain because with the baby it's so difficult plus I hate taking her to a hospital where there are germs. 

So my labour kind of got in the way of my other good news!!! Yup! Thats right!!! I passed my test with flying colours!!!!! :yipee:

Hope everyone is doing well. Lava congrats on the scan and possible boy and girl. How perfect. Hope the new moms are hanging in there. 

MA I would see someone now about your moods/ anxiety. You really need to take care of yourself and get this under control because there is nothing more stressful than bringing home a newborn baby. When ppl say no sleep it's literal. In the first three days I was able to get two hrs of sleep and that is no exaggeration. Not being patronizing just really showing concern for you :hugs:

K. Gotta switch boobies now. Love u girls xo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna I cannot stress this enough: SLEEP. Put your feet up. Do all your laundry, clean your house. Enjoy the silence and time alone. Go for a walk. Breath in the fresh air. Go to town for a coffee. Window shop. Get your nails done. Get your hair done! Go see a movie!!!! Enjoy your last days of freedom. Don't get me wrong, being a mom is fabulous but being pregnant with no responsibilities is really fabulous too. Be bored!!! just enjoy it because you won't be bored again for a long time!!!! xo

I neve got a chance to be bored :(


----------



## pablo797

Svet, thanks for the advice and the perspective! Much needed. And BTW . . . Congrads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is such awesome news about your test! I meant to ask and forgot in all the excitement. 

I logged on to let sunshine know I am with you on the weight loss. I think I am in denial. Maternity clothes have a lot of give. So count me in and I too have already started to try and make more healthy choices ( minus the piece of cake I had today!)

ok have a good night!!! Anna


----------



## lavalux

Svet,
Congrats on passing your exam!! Woo Hoo. How is the b'feeding going?

Anna,
Enjoy your time off from work!

NMG,
So glad your scan went well. That is wonderful news.

Sunshine,
When does your leave start? How are you doing?

AFM,
Just looking forward to a long Labor Day weekend. I am interviewing a night nanny, we are going to the first University of Georgia football game of the season (DH is thrilled), and I need to clean this place from top to bottom. My cat caught a dust bunny on her tail this week. ;)

Hi to everyone!


----------



## sunshine71

Now, Anna, you shouldn't have told us about that piece of cake - then the calories wouldn't have counted! And thank you for giving me a little perspective on the small town thing... we have plenty of room - I must admit, the summer bonfires are pretty cool - and I can always stock up on the wine. Which I plan on doing VERY soon. AND - I can be in civilization in about 25/30 minutes. So I guess it could be worse...

Although every time I hear a cow moo I cringe. That's NEVER gonna change. :haha::dohh:

And you don't sound like a big baby! I only know how uncomfortable _I_ am, and believe me - I bitch WAY more than you do about it. And I'm not even as far along as you! I like Chris #1's advice. I'm going to do my best to keep it in mind next week. :thumbup:

Speaking of Chris #1 - woo-HOO on passing your exam!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: See? We told you you could do it! (Yes, I just love to say "I told you so...") Congrats, Mommie!

Lava - LOL with the cat & the dust bunny! My old cat used to sneak between the furniture & the wall all the time. Kept the cobwebs at bay! :thumbup: 

Sending big :hugs: to Austin & Viv... Austin, I hope you all are settling in to a happy (if not exhausting) little routine, and Viv, I hope you're feeling better! :flower:

To everyone I didn't address personally - mornin'! :howdy:

AFM - nada. Just biding my time until my last day of work on Tuesday...

Have a good day!


----------



## rottpaw

svetayasofiya said:


> Anna I cannot stress this enough: SLEEP. Put your feet up. Do all your laundry, clean your house. Enjoy the silence and time alone. Go for a walk. Breath in the fresh air. Go to town for a coffee. Window shop. Get your nails done. Get your hair done! Go see a movie!!!! Enjoy your last days of freedom. Don't get me wrong, being a mom is fabulous but being pregnant with no responsibilities is really fabulous too. Be bored!!! just enjoy it because you won't be bored again for a long time!!!! xo
> 
> I neve got a chance to be bored :(

Lol Chris and YES, Anna, a thousand times yes - take this advice mama! I promisse you won't be sorry in three weeks when it feels like you will never get to a salon again! :haha:

I agree though, seriously. The sleep thing is epic. No one can really, truly prepare you and you cannot really prepare except to rest up, so put those feet up, get outdoors if it is nice, and enjoy this last week of freedom! :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

good advice ladies :)


----------



## pablo797

evening ladies!

nothing to report. Trying to take all your advice and enjoy my sleep and free time. Have to admit to around 10 hours of sleep a night plus naps most days. So taking full advantage. I just feel so useless. Time off is great but when everyone else is working, no one to play with. Ahh well all is good. Also made an appointment with acupuncturist friend for monday to kick things into gear. They have pretty good success rates I think. 

other than that the thread seems pretty quiet, MA hope you are well,haven't heard from you in a day or so and always hope everything is ok. 

have a good evening!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna,

Thanks for thinking of me. :hugs: Glad your doing well too. 

All is okay here. There's been a lot here. Doug has done some doubles to get the days off. So he has more days off this week than usual. We've been helping my mom prep for the shower...ordering salads and other catering, carting her to specific stores we have in our area (though I don't go in because it's hard to get around). I've been in nesting mode so I'm driving my husband nuts by lighting a flame under his rump! He'll be doing more tomorrow too...I need to get this house in order!! In the process, he's doing another overnight double and I had to put the damn (sorry for the swearing) trash out myself. Some guy walked past me...you think he'd ask to help?! Kept RIGHT on walking. :shrug: Chivalry is dead I tell ya! What ever happened to the handsome hunks like Mr. Darcy?! :shrug: Damn womens lib movement put us in a place where men don't open doors anymore.....they stare at people on the street who need actual help and over all could care the flippin less! Sometimes I'd like to take a cow proud and electrify them in the bums....maybe that would shock the heck out of their romantic sides! :wacko: 

Anyways, I'm fine. I'm uncomfortable and in a pissy mood these days so I've been on this kick "if you can't say anything good....." you know the schpiel! That's why I've kinda been quiet. Nobody likes a bitchy debbie downer including myself. My quiet room with a bit of Jane Austen has been a place of solace for me. :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:wave: ladies, dropping in to say hi! Sorry I have been off for a week or so, traveling overseas with a toddler is hard work! :rofl: We're currently in Switzerland. Thankfully, not a single symptom this time around as opposed to my very challenging first tri with Z. Will try to come back and catch up as sson as I arrive back to Canada this weekend! :hugs: everyone!


----------



## sunshine71

Hi Junebug! Congrats on the definite pregnancy!!! Last I remember you thought the line might be getting lighter... I'm so thrilled for you! Enjoy Switzerland, and I'm looking forward to reading about it when you get back. :flower:

MA - Have you had a chance to talk to your doctor? And please - bitch all you want! It's why we're here. :) And to play Devil's Advocate on the whole chivalry thing, I've had many men tell me that half the time they do something nice like offer to help or hold open a door for a woman, they're met with hostility. Many women find it offensive that a man would DARE treat them like the "little woman." So - in all fairness - what's a guy to do? He's damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. Personally I think if someone's just trying to be nice, take it for what it is. But what the heck do I know? 

To everyone else - good morning!

AFM - officially considered "full term" today and graduated to a watermelon - yay! :happydance: I'm trying not to dwell on the fact that theoretically I could still go another 5 weeks before this kid decides to make her appearance... :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay to full term Chris! Hope she doesn't keep you waiting another 5 weeks!


----------



## newmarriedgal

sunshine71 said:


> Hi Junebug! Congrats on the definite pregnancy!!! Last I remember you thought the line might be getting lighter... I'm so thrilled for you! Enjoy Switzerland, and I'm looking forward to reading about it when you get back. :flower:
> 
> MA - Have you had a chance to talk to your doctor? And please - bitch all you want! It's why we're here. :) And to play Devil's Advocate on the whole chivalry thing, I've had many men tell me that half the time they do something nice like offer to help or hold open a door for a woman, they're met with hostility. Many women find it offensive that a man would DARE treat them like the "little woman." So - in all fairness - what's a guy to do? He's damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. Personally I think if someone's just trying to be nice, take it for what it is. But what the heck do I know?
> 
> To everyone else - good morning!
> 
> AFM - officially considered "full term" today and graduated to a watermelon - yay! :happydance: I'm trying not to dwell on the fact that theoretically I could still go another 5 weeks before this kid decides to make her appearance... :wacko:

Sunshine - yay for full-term!!!!! wow, I can't imagine being there but my goodness I'm slowly plodding along to that point. a watermelon......:shock: I'm only at an orange! :haha:

Junebug - so happy for you! :yipee:

MA - i hear ya, though. What I find annoying too was when I was working and had to take the train - and there were no seats and I had to stand up.....sometimes with crutches after my knee surgeries, and older men (not elderly), who were brought up when chivalry was still taught would just LOOK at me and not budge. RUDE is what I call it. I, too, long for the Mr. Darcy's and I think we should breathe a sigh of relief that we got our Mr. Darcy! :)

Hello to everyone else this morning :hugs:

as for me: not much, still nauseous for about an hour every morning, but that beats the all-day i used to have. I made a romantic candlelit 3-course dinner for Charlie last night and then we watched Jane Eyre, one of my favorites. He could ALMOST understand why I was crying my eyes out........:haha:

I felt some fluttering yesterday that stopped me in my tracks. It was unrelated to gas or anything, so it must have been poppy saying hi. I felt it again later when Charlie was resting his hand on my belly, as we do every night when we read in bed. He couldn't feel anything yet but is excited to feel them soon!

Going to dinner with Charlie and his daughter tonight (seems too weird to call her my step-daughter as I'm only 10 years older than her! but we have a good relationship so that is good). still trying to come to terms with him having a 30 year old son and now starting over :haha: He doesn't seem 55! oh well, with age comes perfection so we will be great!


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies,

MA, I am sorry for the dolts in the world. I wouldn't even call it chivalry but pure common courtesy. I am with Sunshine that some guys are damned if they do and damned if they don't. However it is so nice when someone shows some kindness. I LOVE Mr Darcy, but he's the Disney of the 1800s. Totally unrealistic. And for me if I lived in that age and couldn't do anything to make my way in the world financially and be dependent either on my inheritance or a man for support I would go crazy. An outspoken woman like me would probably be hung or burned at the stake for being a witch. So bring on the 21st century, but some sense of kindness should still exist. A couple of weeks ago I dropped a stack of papers on the sidewalk. I had to get down on all fours to pick them up as I can't lean over and not a soul helped. I was amazed!!! 

Speaking of, Sunshine the watermelon, welcome to my world!!! Flash foreward 5 weeks and I am you. Still no sign of the baby coming anytime soon. What comes after watermelon?? Pumpkin?? VW bug?? Anyway hope you are well. 

NMG, three course dinner . . . . you can come to my house anytime. Even though I'm off work I soooo don't feel like cooking. Feel guilty as DH is working so much and I think if I'm off he deserves dinner, but I am content with cheese and crackers while he needs steak and potatoes. Have fun at dinner tonight!!!!

CJ, so glad you popped in to say hi. Glad to hear everything is fine with pregnancy, and I feel for you traveling internationally with a toddler. I used to fly for United and international flights with young kids are a real challenge. I loved Switzerland when we were there two years ago, although we were there in the winter. I'm sure it's gorgeous in the summer!!! Travel safe!!

AFM, like I said not much new here. Some contractions last night but nothing consistent. HOWEVER, and this is TMI I know, I did have some leakage from my boobs. A first!! I now hope that they will be there when I need them. I also thought it was a good sign, baby might be on the way after all. Other than that just got back from a dog walk down to the river, fur baby needed some attention. Hope everyone has a good day!!

Hi to svet, austin, rottpaw, coedgirl, vivienne, skye, lava, rowan, steph, lucy, I know I'm missing folks and I apologize. 
Anna


----------



## sunshine71

Anna, you make me laugh! VW Bug... :haha: It certainly feels like it! I had my weekly appt. today, and the doc said it I don't go by 41 weeks he'll induce. So I know I've got four more weeks, tops. Not quite VW Bug stage, but possibly Mini Cooper stage. 

Have you tried any of those supposed "natural" methods to bring on labor? I've just read that rocking really fast in a rocking chair might do the trick. Now, if that gets combo'd with another method like, say, sex... hmm... :idea: 

Aw, hell. Who am _I_ kidding. All I'm interested in lately is :sleep:

NMG - when you're done cooking dinner at Anna's, I'm free... My idea of cooking lately is throwing some fries in the oven while the DH runs the grill. Your Charlie sounds like a lucky man. :thumbup:

Have a good evening, everyone! Almost Friday...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Chris My perinatal appointment is tomorrow. I'll be bringing up the moodiness tomorrow. I have the regular stress test and checkup. After next week they want to meet with me twice a week. Are you kidding?! :shrug: It's hard enough once a week for crying out loud! :haha:

On the Mr. Darcy....Oh how I love that era. I would fit perfectly there. I know it's not for everyone but some days I wish I were born in that era. Not sure if I'd want to be a pauper but then....you can't have your cake and eat it too right? :shrug: :lol:

Amelia moved again. I'm getting "something" in the ribs...a bum, a head..."maybe a foot". We'll see tomorrow. Next week is the better sonogram though! :thumbup:

Well, we're headed out to get something to eat. Doug has several days off so if I'm not on as much, that's a reason. :winkwink: Anna, can't wait for you to have that baby. Charmaine I'm WAITING. You can't be THAT busy!! :rofl: Jk'ing :winkwink: Chris, Viv....waiting to see pics and hear updates when your able.

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Looks like we're officially on Anna baby watch ;). No pressure! xo

Just a quickie post as usual...... Babe on a boob and all that lol. Was at the Dr again today :dohh: How stressful with Sophie. DH took her for a walk while I was there so she didn't have be around all those germs. It was her feeding time though so I was doubly stressed waiting for the Dr and texting for baby updates with DH. 
So got my test results back and it appears my white blood cell count is slightly elevated which is indication of a delayed post partum endometritis. So I will be starting a two week course of antibiotics tonight. If my fever hasn't disappeared by Sunday my Dr told me I have to go to emergency :shock: Here's to hoping the antibiotics work! I just want to feel good again. Been nauseus with all this too. 

Anyway enough about me. Love reading about you guys everyday. Hopefully I'll be able to start replying more. xo


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Chris, hope you feel better soon! Nothing more difficult than being sleep deprived and sick while tending to a newborn...


----------



## sunshine71

Chris - hope the antibiotics kick in and you start feeling better soon!


----------



## lavalux

Svet,
Hope you feel better soon. Love to you & Sophie.

MA,
Enjoy your weekend with Doug. Is this week your shower weekend? Glad you had a 
wonderful time at the wedding.

Anna,
Are you 40 week today? OMG. Get ready, girl. So excited for you.

NMG,
You sound like an amazing cook. I'll get in line for you to come to our house! So jealous you can feel your baby kick. Nothing over here.

Angela,
I owe you a long PM. Today I am "teleworking" which means work in PJs!! But my husband is off so we may go to a few consignment sales at lunch. He will also be cleaning up our place so when the night nanny comes on Sunday for her interview so won't run away screaming. Tomorrow of course is the sacred college football day. No interruptions allowed.

AFM,
Happy to report that except for general pregnancy aches & pains, I'm feeling pretty good & more settled. A few friends have offered to throw me a baby shower in late Oct, maybe around my birthday which is Oct 30. I will be 40. Two babies on the way is the best bday blessing ever. I have 2 dilemmas I wanted some input on though about the shower. One, has anyone ever been to a casual coed baby shower & what did you think of them? Second, and this is more sensitive ... for those maybe who have experienced losses or dealt with this situation, I have 2 close friends who have had a m/c in the last 6 months. Then, one of my best friends who was my little sister in sorority, whose wedding I was a bridesmaid, etc. has struggled for 3+ years with infertility & failed treatments. She hasn't returned a single call or text since I announced my pregnancy. I want to invite these girls to my shower, but don't want to be offensive. Is there a way to do this with sensitivity. Or do I just invite them & not say anything. They may not come & I might be hurt but I will try to understand. But how many times have I thrown a wedding or bridal shower or even been a bridesmaid etc after a horrible breakup, no relationship or baby in sight? And came home when it was all over and cried from loneliness? It's not exactly the same, but my friend who hasn't been my life at all has hurt me. The other girls have kept some boundaries up but have sent me an occasional email or text to say hi which I have truly appreciated considering the emotional effort it takes for them to reach out to me. I don't want to rub this pregnancy in their faces. Any advice for me? I'm open to a stern reality check if that's deserved.


----------



## sunshine71

Wow, Lava, that's a tough one... Maybe a phone call instead, explaining that as much as you'd love them to come you realize that it might be too difficult and will understand if they can't make it...? I don't know - something along those lines, anyway... :shrug: Then maybe if they seem receptive, you can send an invitation. 

Just a thought, anyway.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> AFM,
> Happy to report that except for general pregnancy aches & pains, I'm feeling pretty good & more settled. A few friends have offered to throw me a baby shower in late Oct, maybe around my birthday which is Oct 30. I will be 40. Two babies on the way is the best bday blessing ever. I have 2 dilemmas I wanted some input on though about the shower. One, has anyone ever been to a casual coed baby shower & what did you think of them? Second, and this is more sensitive ... for those maybe who have experienced losses or dealt with this situation, I have 2 close friends who have had a m/c in the last 6 months. Then, one of my best friends who was my little sister in sorority, whose wedding I was a bridesmaid, etc. has struggled for 3+ years with infertility & failed treatments. She hasn't returned a single call or text since I announced my pregnancy. I want to invite these girls to my shower, but don't want to be offensive. Is there a way to do this with sensitivity. Or do I just invite them & not say anything. They may not come & I might be hurt but I will try to understand. But how many times have I thrown a wedding or bridal shower or even been a bridesmaid etc after a horrible breakup, no relationship or baby in sight? And came home when it was all over and cried from loneliness? It's not exactly the same, but my friend who hasn't been my life at all has hurt me. The other girls have kept some boundaries up but have sent me an occasional email or text to say hi which I have truly appreciated considering the emotional effort it takes for them to reach out to me. I don't want to rub this pregnancy in their faces. Any advice for me? I'm open to a stern reality check if that's deserved.

Speaking from experience, an email or note is a lot easier to handle than a phone call. A phone call puts her on the spot to respond immediately, in the moment. She either has to fake being happy and excited and then feel even worse about herself, or she may say some things you might both regret later because it's such a painful situation for her. An email or note, on the other hand, gives her the opportunity to absorb the info and think about how she wants to handle it, allows her to collect her thoughts before having to respond. It also gives her the opportunity to just not respond, if that's what she needs. A phone call is much more in-your-face and difficult to handle. An email also gives you the chance to choose your words carefully, to tell her that you understand your pregnancy is difficult for her and that you understand if she chooses not to attend the shower, to let her know that you miss her friendship and you still love and support her in her journey.

As for missing her friendship, I'm going to have to give you a reality check - just please understand it's coming from my heart with the best intentions and I don't want to hurt your feelings. You really have no idea how she feels. She's been in the trenches for over 3 years, and you were in it for less than a year (if I remember correctly, and please forgive me if I'm wrong on that). She's had multiple failed procedures and you had success on your 2nd IUI. You do know how it feels to fear that it will never happen, but probably not to the same degree she does - the fear and despair grow exponentially the longer you're at it. I think the best thing you can do is let her know you love her and you miss her friendship, that you understand why this is difficult for her, and that she is always welcome and wanted in your life, and then back off and wait for her to come around. Chances are she will eventually, but your pregnancy is incredibly hard for her to deal with and it will just take as long as it takes. She wants to be excited for you and she just can't be right now, and that makes her feel even worse about herself. I'm sure she misses your friendship, too, but the knowledge that you're pregnant is too difficult for her to cope with right now. I think the more space you give her/the less you press the issue, the easier she may be able to reconcile her feelings. Right now she may even feel angry at you, even though deep down it's pain and sadness that she's feeling, not anger, and she just doesn't even realize it. It just takes time, and it's not even about you or your pregnancy, it's about her grief.

To paraphrase something someone wrote on another thread somewhere, it's kind of like knowing she hasn't eaten in two weeks and you come along and show her pics of this amazing feast at a White House State Dinner you got to attend and wanting her to share your excitement that you got to go to the White House while she's still starving. She knows it's not your fault you got to eat and she didn't, but it still hurts her just the same.

I hope I haven't offended or upset you, I just know how she feels. For me, it was my younger sister. And now my niece is one, and I'm still childless. I love my niece, and it still hurts. :flow:


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!


Sunshine, LOL we had tater tots last night!! All I could muster with burgers and a spinach salad. My induction, if it comes to that, is a week from today. So one way or another this baby will come in a week. 

Svet, so sorry you are sick but happy for the antibiotics and hope you feel better soon! Yes on baby watch but don't hold your breath. 40 weeks tomorrow!!

MA, twice a week! However I noticed from your ticker that you're only a little over a month away!! That's awesome!! Is the shower this weekend??? As for Mr Darcy, only if he looks like Collin Firth!! Just kidding. Sorry about yesterday, got on my soap box and a tangent. I do love Pride and Prejudice and the BBC production is my favorite screen adaptation. Also love the book. If we could all live in a mansion like Pemberly I would be all about it. I'd probably spend all my time hiking with the dogs, but that was quite a house!!

Lava, that's a tricky subject. My two cents is invite them and if they don't come try and understand it's not because they don't love you, but sometimes it's just too hard. I know that's a sacrifice on your part and doesn't seem fair, but such is the way of the world. I had a similar situation with a friend I invited to my shower. She came but I was surprised. In the end I think your friends would rather be invited than left out.

As for College football and the sacred Saturday, we are so in the same boat. I swear if this baby comes tomorrow, the Penn State game will be playing in the back ground!! I told DH last night maybe he should reconsider being at the birth. Last thing I want is to be in the middle of a contraction or need him and him saying, " hold on honey just wait til the end of this play." Seriously??!! I like football as much as the next person, but really I am worried about having the baby on a Saturday!!! Next Saturday is no better as we play Alabama, think that's your team, right? I am not a religious person but if it's a close game, lord help me. 

CJ, how's the alps??

AFM, slept like utter and total S*it last night!! I was worried about taking Ambien every night so decided to go ambien free. What a mistake that was. Didn't get to sleep until 2am then tossed and turned all night. Hips were killing me, had to pee every hour, noise from street traffic, etc. Then at 6am fur baby saw a fox outside and I'm pretty sure woke the whole building sounding the alarm. REALLY??!! So decided my theory re:ambien is bogus and I should take advantage and take it now so when the baby comes I will be well rested instead of wiped out. This morning when I finally woke up I thought, "oh please don't come today baby, I am just too tired!". So sunshine I am looking into alternative ways to kick start the labor and yes doing the horizontal hootchie has come to mind but we are both so wiped out these days it's hard to get motivated. I have also heard spicy food does the trick, so trying to figure out tonight's menu and make it as spicy as possible. I have also heard of egg plant. Anyone else??

That's all from here. Have a good day, I think it's Friday. Lost track of time with no work. Days stream together, think labor thoughts for me. Anna


----------



## pablo797

HA,
we posted at the same time. Wise words to Lava and thanks. It's hard to see both sides of the coin sometimes. I hope you are well. I have read the same thing re: telling people face to face or over the phone. It is easier for the person to process the information and like you said sort their feeling and words if they have some time rather than being put on the spot. I remember crying in a bathroom of a party because someone announced their pregnancy and I had no time to process. 

Have a good day and thinking of you!! Anna


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi all! In our new flat and back online hurray! Just been catching up forgive me if I don't mention to everyone, baby just down and been up since 5.30am with her bless. :cloud9:

Pablo....no baby yet.....I am glad I didn't miss it! :happydance:

Lava, I had this experience with a very old and bestest friend of mine last year. We were both pregnant at the same time....I lost mine in my 2nd MC in a row, and she was still pregnant. I found it too hard to know her at that time, I was just so angry and feeling sorry for myself, I couldn't feel happy for her....it took a while to get back in touch.....things were even said (mostly by me) that I regret but thank goodness true friends forgive. Anyway then I got pregnant with Tilly and yesterday I went to see her and our babies were playing together! I would give her time to come round, I am sure she will. :flower:

Sveta, you sound like you are enjoying motherhood, can't believe Sophie is 2 weeks old already! The tiredness is something isn't it! Last night Tilly only got up once in 10 hours, I was so pleased....except she got up for the day at 5.30 lol :wacko:

MA, so glad Amelia is still in there! Sorry you are having problems and feeling bad....:hugs:

Hi to everyone else! Love to all! Still waiting for baby pics! :winkwink:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Somewhat brief post, as I have been struggling with a migraine literally since I woke at 6:45 this morning. Ughhhhh..... two doses of tylenol later with little improvement. Trying wine now!! :rofl:

Lava, no rush and write when you can! I totally understand, as I can hardly get a moment on the computer these days. I think HA said it best and I can definitely understand her advice. The only thing I would offer (and it's not exactly the same situation, so take this for what it's worth) is that I would definitely invite her, whether informally by email etc. or with the general invitations you send out. We have some friends who had a baby 2 months earlier than us. I may have told you this story already, but when we found out they were pregnant it was sort of by accident. She had told everyone we know except us, because she knew we were trying. But then we were (as a couple) invited to the husband's birthday party, where the wife turned up roughly 4-5 months (so, visibly) pregnant. I did not go, becuase I was (thankfully!) pregnant myself and horribly nauseous. But hubby came back home with that news, and all I could think was... I would have been DEVASTATED to be blindsided at the restaurant with that sight, had we not been pregnant ourselves. So all that just to say that if I were your friend, I would at least like to be kept in the loop and invited, even if your friend can't bring herself to attend or acknowledge the invitation. I think it is sometimes especially hurtful when it feels like people, however well-intentioned, have just completely left you out of a situation ... somehow it felt to me like insult on top of injury. Again, not quite the same situation, but for whatever that was worth! 

Anna, I am so excited for you and YES, take the meds and get the rest now. You're gonna need it! But it is so worth it. Don't worry. You'll be fine in labor, even if it's midgame. We are football fanatics here too; I had to plan my wedding around five different (hubby, groomsmen and families') SEC teams' schedules!! :rofl: I promise that if you are dealing with serious contractions, your hubby won't even be thinking about the game! 

Chris, I hope you get to feeling better soon and just take care of yourself and Sophie! 

Sunshine, you're not far behind Anna!! WOOHOO! I am so excited for this graduates "baby boom!" 

Bek, don't feel bad about being pissy. I was soooooooper pissy with everything and everyone for a while. I think it is just part of it. You are almost there lady! 

Charmaine honey, hanging in there? I can only imagine! Hugs!!

To all I haven't mentioned by name, HI! And hugs! 

AFM, Ethan turned 6 months Sept 1. I can't believe it! :happydance: :dance: :headspin: Happy half-birthday to my little guy! He shares his half-birthday with my mom's regular birthday, LOL, so it will always be easy to remember! He has celebrated by hitting several milestones right around this time - he can now sit up unassisted for a few minutes at a time, he is eating solids well and *trying* to feed himself (which is hilarious!) and he is starting to purposefully shake things like rattles. He bonks himself in the head with it about half the time, but he is getting the hang of it. Time just flies and I can't believe it! He is 17 pounds and we go back to the doc next week for his checkup. Such a big boy! 

Okay, time to make dinner. Hugs and love all around!
 



Attached Files:







Ethan.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rottpaw

PS especially for Laura, who complimented Ethan's "froggie" onesie - I promise I don't take ALL his photos in that one LOL! He really does have other clothes, it just seems all his cute poses occur when he's wearing that one. I just noticed he's wearing it in this pic too. People will think I never change his clothes! :rofl: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

Anna, I understand wholeheartedly. I didn't take my ambien last night and NEVER SLEPT. I'm emotional, yet again pissy and at the breaking point with both my mother and my father. My dad is lazy and has nothing but smart remarks to say and my mom, while being kind enough to put this shower on Is self centered and judgemental! 

My mil was taken by ambulance to the ER and was deathly ill. All my mother could think about was how she was counting on her to help!! I asked my mother what she wanted me to do, grab her from the hospital and tell her to bone up lady and drag her to the shower?! :shrug: I know this is my moms way of showing affection by throwing an expensive party, but she's being nasty to my aunts (dads side) and even got mad at her sisters daughter (her niece, my cousin and close friend). My dad? Signed on his facebook and said my status of being an insomniac is a farce and I'm just being lazy while leaving all the HARD WORK for Doug....He joked I better not let my daughter run the streets at night as a toddler or he'd fight for custody. Granted, I think it's his assanine way of joking...but he and my mom talk about one of my cousins and her schedule with her child and they assume I'm going to be the same, that I think I'll be sleeping during the day and up all night long neglecting my baby. :cry: 

After not having sleep....this isn't a joke I take lightly...ESPECIALLY since we've been trying to have a baby for 10 years. I don't take anything about my kids...whether it be the son I lost OR my daughter lightly...I love them both and would do anything for them. I'm tired, hormonal.....I've had hormone treatments to get pregnant, hormone injections to keep my daughter alive, several hospital visits for major bacterial illnesses and a surgery for a stitch to save my daughter. Anyone who tells me I'm neglectful has no clue what I've been through and how far I will go to protect my children. :cry:

The Dr.'s visit. I mentioned my moods and my Dr. wasn't in this week but will be in next week. The nurses told me if there is ANYTHING I need to call them but they will meet with the Dr. when she gets in and come up with a plan.

Had the non-stress test and Amelia made me laugh. She's so beautiful! I love her SO much! :cry: She kept moving up n down....the monitor was tight and you could just see her moving all over the place. Before, I had to go to the sono machine to check the amniotic fluid which is fine and find her hb for the test....in the process we all kept saying, "WHAT is that"?! Turns out my little one had her hand to her face and was sucking on her thumb every few seconds. It was too cute for words and just melted my heart! 

She's back to transverse position only this time her spine in down and her face is up. NOT optimal by any means. She keeps moving from breech to transverse and seems to like transverse a whole lot. The midwife is concerned now as with my heart shaped uterus it's getting harder for her to move. I brought up my last idea....MOXYBUSTION which is done by an acupuncturist. She's all for it and knows the studies have shown good results. It's not covered by insurance and will cost us 75.00 the first time and 60.00 each additional. ASSUMING that she turns and doesn't turn back a million times! 

I'm not sure I want to go with chiropractic because she's too low...not like everyone elses pregnancy and I just don't want to risk her life. Moxybustion is the last resort for me.....They did mention that next week when they talk about the PDD issue, they want to schedule a c-section just in case and if up to the moment she turns, it can be cancelled. Also they'd like to try External Version which means the Dr. will turn the baby herself...and it hurts like HELL! I'm unsure about this...to me it's risky as well and couldn't it hurt Amelia?! :shrug:

I REALLY don't want a c-section...more now than ever. My lower abdomen is swollen BIGTIME with water. I think it has something to do with my crappy pelvic floor muscles and the fact that I've gained weight over the years which added to a crappy pelvic floor. If they cut into it....I already feel stretching and almost like tearing in the muscles...I honestly don't think I'll get anything back let alone try and fix the issue. They'll have been severed completely in surgery.

They did say they would most likely do the section higher. I'm SO concerned. :wacko: I don't know what to think :shrug: obviously if Amelia needs this I'll do it, but I'm PRAYING for a miracle here that she will move safely down and deliver naturally. It's safer for her and I both at this point.

SO ((sigh)) moxybustion appointment is next Tues. 

My shower is tomorrow and while I'm excited to see friends and family, I'm a nervous wreck in other areas. I have a shower chair now that was covered by insurance and I will take a sit/shower :rofl: watch a funny Madea movie with my husband, take an Ambien and hopefully wake up in a better mood. 

Angela, thank you SO much for sharing what you did. It helps my heart a great deal. :hugs: That beautiful boy Ethan is a DARLING. Just brings joy to my heart by seeing his pic. Thank you!

That's all for now. Love to you all.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh rebekah I am SO very sorry for the things your parents are doing. I can't believe he would post something like that on fb! Or say it at all... But to post it in public is ridiculous! 

You have definitely been through SO, so much to get to this point. I will definitely pray about the c section issue but PLEASE know that, however she arrives, she will be fine and so will YOU! One of my friends has had two sections, one for a midterm loss similar to Jacksons story. She too had a cerclage with the second pgcy and today has a gorgeous almost five year old! And she has noticed a bit of difference in her abs, but nothing major and today she is stronger than ever. Please don't worry yourself about that kind of thing!

You are ALMOST there my friend! Please try to enjoy your last few weeks of pregnancy and enjoy that shower! I know it has been such a long road for you with all the medical issues, hormones and everything. But I was looking through some recipes today and getting excited for fall cooking, and thought of you andnthe beautiful Christmas cookies you made. I PROMISE you will get through ALL of this and you will have a fabulous time cooking and canning and enjoying your home WITH Amelia my friend. I can't wait to see all the crafty things you will come up with for your little one! Just hang in there a few more weeks. You are definitely at the end of the tunnel! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

been for a scan this morning - Martha was all curled up with her feet level with her face :) (wonder if she'll be hypermobile like me!) and was very relaxed - woke up a bit yawned a lot then went back to sleep :) gorgeous! couldnt get a good 4d pic of her face as the placenta, cord and her feet were in the way! :haha:

Lava - I think I'd invite your friends by email and then they know they are welcome and I'd mention that I hoped they would come but would understand if they felt they couldnt at that time. I remember being godmother to my friends dd 2 weeks after my second loss and the grief was immense - it was so tempting to not go but I didnt want to let my friend or her dd down - it wasnt their fault -but I only managed the service - got to the reception and to see all the babies and hear their cries was too much - dh had to pick me up and carry me to the car I was sobbing so much I could not walk. So it may be that its too painful for them - but they may suprise you - or they may send a gift (if they can bear to buy one) but at least they know they are welcome and that you are thinking of them - you are a good friend for thinking about how they might feel x

MA bless you hon - I must say Id be tempted to go with what they say and have the c section booked in so that its something you are prepared for mentally but if Amelia turns in the meantime then thats wonderful :hugs: . I hope your shower goes really well and that you enjoy it - your parents do sound like they have their own particular approach to things but theyve unintentionally given you a whole load of pointers on what not to do as a parent! You'll be fab x

lovely to hear how all the babies are doing :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Quick update to inform all lovely girls here that I'm still alive and well :))) I just whizzed through the post to see if Anna had the bb yet and if there were any new bb photos. Luckily Ethan's smiling at us very sweetly :))) I'm looking fwd to seeing Charmain's triplets and Chris's little girl and Viv's boy. BTW sorry if I missed out Chris but what's her name?
Anna a friend of mine had to wait quite a while like you on her first and we went to an Indian restaurant with her mum. She ordered food so hot that our eyes was watering. Her mum said "I think even I might give birth after eating such chillie food" She had to be induced 1,5 weeks later. Since than I don't believe the hot food theory :))) Yet no harm in trying.

Sunshine are u waiting for the birth any time now? Woooow :))) 

Viv how are you feeling sweety any better?

NMG funny I thought you were from the UK for some reason too. I guess it was because your location was the Midlands and I assumed that would be Uk. Also youlook quite English LOL!!!!

Lava I didn't go for the amnio either. The odds are too low to risk I thought. HA's comments and suggestions are so right. I'd go for a written invitation as well if it was me and better give her space and let her approach you instead cause she isn't angry with you. She is probably too sad and self absorbed with her misfortune that she just doesn't know how to deal with your pregnancy.

All the other sweet ladies not much rested in my mind to comment as it was a very quick read through.

MA photos from the wedding pls :)

AFM I'm in a lovely small hotel in Bodrum, resting by the pool with 4 little ducks in :)) hahahahaaa really funny site. + Cats and chickens :)))

My visit in Izmir wasn't as relaxing as my mum was ill again and she has very little common sense to look after herself properly. Every summer her illness progresses a little from the heat. I felt like staying and helping her a bit more but this meant spoiling my last holiday with DH and she pushes her health no matter I'm there or not. So I decided to enjoy this holiday. Might come back after I return to the UK and have my anomoly scan. 
I'm feeling good at the moment.:) Still have difficulty sleeping sometimes and the heat here is a little too much but other than that I'm fine. I started having the flutterings yet they are not proper kicks yet. Dunno if I should be counting it. Yesterday they were more strong and constant than today. Do I need to worry every time they lessen? My scan is on 12th which will b a massive relief if everything is confirmed to be good.
Sorry for missing out of the loop for so long but I am in a place which has a better net access finally :)))
XXXXX All xxx


----------



## pablo797

just a quick post to say a whole lota notin going on. At this rate sunshine and MA are going to go before me. Made spicy egg plant parm for dinnr last night, nothing. Had sex this afternoon, we'll see. Will write a proper post tomorrow, in the throws of college football right now. Have a good night! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Skye, Dad hasn't sent pics yet of the wedding. I HAVE to con him tomorrow into sending them.

The shower went better than expected. My mom held it together..my dad actually came because my mom gave him hell BUT he only stayed to help her out and left my father in law there to fend for himself. He said it should have said something that he was there to help out my mother. Okay.....I guess it's better than nothing right??

LOTS of things..I'll take pics but we got tired. I DID exchange the stroller for the one I wanted and we purchased the things on the list that we didn't get.....we got gift cards and money to cover the cost and one more check will go towards the sprayer for the cloth diapers and an antibacterial bag for the trashcan we have for Amelia's dirty cd's.

I wanted to share the cake I've been telling you I designed. The cake decorator did a LOVELY job, the cake was moist and delicious!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0161.jpg

The umbrellas say "Someone special, Someone Dear, Someone near, Is almost here...Welcome Baby Amelia. There are bee's and honey on the sides she piped in as well. 

I'll post more the beginning of next week. Doug has the next two days off and we're going to play it low key and rest. I'm having contractions like crazy. :wacko: It can be anytime though we'd rather it be Oct. We'll see...it's all up to God and Amelia. Something tells me no matter how hard I try, she's going to come in her OWN time! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

don't have time to get fully caught up hold on . . . 4am here and have been tracking contractions since 2:30. Their 5 min apart and last for about 2 min. Pain is somewhere a 4 and a 6 on my scale. Trying to wait unil morning or until they get worse to go to hospital. Would rather labor at home. Water still hasn't broken. Would like to get to the "kill me now" phase before going in. Ok I have 1 min left before the next one. Wish me luck!! Looks like the sex worked!!
xxx anna


----------



## pablo797

Code:




Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Skye, Dad hasn't sent pics yet of the wedding. I HAVE to con him tomorrow into sending them.
> 
> The shower went better than expected. My mom held it together..my dad actually came because my mom gave him hell BUT he only stayed to help her out and left my father in law there to fend for himself. He said it should have said something that he was there to help out my mother. Okay.....I guess it's better than nothing right??
> 
> LOTS of things..I'll take pics but we got tired. I DID exchange the stroller for the one I wanted and we purchased the things on the list that we didn't get.....we got gift cards and money to cover the cost and one more check will go towards the sprayer for the cloth diapers and an antibacterial bag for the trashcan we have for Amelia's dirty cd's.
> 
> I wanted to share the cake I've been telling you I designed. The cake decorator did a LOVELY job, the cake was moist and delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> The umbrellas say "Someone special, Someone Dear, Someone near, Is almost here...Welcome Baby Amelia. There are bee's and honey on the sides she piped in as well.
> 
> I'll post more the beginning of next week. Doug has the next two days off and we're going to play it low key and rest. I'm having contractions like crazy. :wacko: It can be anytime though we'd rather it be Oct. We'll see...it's all up to God and Amelia. Something tells me no matter how hard I try, she's going to come in her OWN time! :winkwink: :thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ma, so glad the party went well. I have a few choice other thoughts about your mom and dad, but at the end of the day sounds like it went well!! I am so happy for you, I know you were worried. Enjoy some R and R this weekend and some lovely time off. Enjoy one another. Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance: good luck Anna!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Good luck Anna! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Beautiful cake rebekah! 

Anna, YAYYYYYYYYYYY! Can't wait to hear how it goes! You'll be great!!


----------



## Rowan75

gorgeous cake MA :)

Good luck Anna! :)


----------



## lavalux

MA,
So glad the shower went well & the bakery did justice to your beautiful cake design.

Anna,
This is it! You are going to do great!!! Keep us posted as you are able.

Thanks to all who gave input on the shower and my friends struggling with TTC & pregnancy loss. One I will see tonight at a friend's going away. She is one that has kept in closest touch but I know it will be harder to see me now than last month b/c I'm really showing. I think I will send paper invites to these girlfriends but send a "heads-up" email a few days before with some language from HA's post about understanding if they can't make it or even respond, but I value their friendships and support them in their journeys. I will put thought into what I say. Lucy, Thames you for your story. I really hope that what happened with you & your friend happens for Elizabeth & I & she has her well-deserved baby one day soon so the kids can play together & we can be close again (I want this for all my friends). I miss them, but I can't be selfish. 

Any input on coed or Girls Only shower? 

Went to the football game at the Georgia Dome downtown last night & our team lost, but we had a good time anyway. Lots of walking & we got home past midnight, though, so I am tired and achy today. I may try to manage next week's game in Athens, but then sit out for the rest of the season - when it gets cooler in Nov, I may be unable to walk that far from the tailgate to the stadium. I keep trying to do the same as before energy-wise only for it to kick my butt. ;) 

How are the new mums doing? Svet, Viv, & Austin. Hugs to you & your little ones.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, While Anna was having contractions I was too, though there were no regular contractions. I had tightening and pressure on my lower back and was pretty sick to my stomach so they wanted us in labor and delivery. Miss Amelia was ACTIVE and it took us HOURS to get 20 minutes of non-stress test readings because she REFUSED to have her space invaded and moved each time. 

They checked for infection and kept talking about getting rid of the stitch...Um NO! Not if she's transverse or breech your not! I'd wait for my Dr. next week before I let anyone do that...she'd come quickly once the stitch was opened. PLUS if you cut the stitch because of infection you'll let the infection up there......what dingbats last night. :lol: Left at 6am this morning and we slept most of the day. Again, there's more but SO tired.

Praying Anna is having the baby...can't WAIT to hear! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Just checking in on Anna.... 

Bek you take care of yourself and just rest mama!

Hugs to all!:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck Anna!

Ma beautiful cake, glad the shower went better than expected!

Still jet-lagged here, off to bed at 8:40PM...

Hope all new moms are doing great and Viv, that things are improving :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

hi all, just a brief post . just got back the other day from denver. Anna YYYAAAAAYYYYY, please keep us posted. 

rebekah your cake is beautiful!!!!! i love it. glad your shower wrnt well.

angela ethan looks great haooy half bday to him!!!

i go back to work on tuesday and will write a proper post then.

hugs to all the new mommies ang hugs to all the mommies in waiting


----------



## sunshine71

Good luck, Anna!!!! Can't wait to hear about your beautiful little girl's birthday!

MA - cute cake :)

To everyone else - good morning!


----------



## pablo797

promise to get caugh up later, but still in labor. Yep two days later and i'm laying in the hospital waiting for the baby to make her appearance. Hope everyone is well, we are in the home stetch and should have her here by this afternoon. Sunshine and ma, contractons are no joke, epidural was a god send. I'm just saying. We ended up coming to the hospital twice because the first time I was only 2cm. So scond time after laboring at home for hours I was 5cm and the contractions had me in tears. Ok issues, gotta run. Have a good labor day!! We are laboring away!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GOOD LUCK ANNA!!!!!! I agree, epi was a god send :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Lol Anna, can't believe you are typing on here while in labour! I wish I had had an epidural, but they really try and persuade you against it over here! Hope baby makes a speedy entrance to the world, can't wait to hear the news! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Yay anna! Hang in there lady! And yea for epidurals! I would never have made it without it! You can do this!!


----------



## Rowan75

good luck anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup: to epidurals!!!! Thinking of you guys!! xoxo


----------



## sunshine71

Just popping back in to check on Anna... :hugs: to you and your little girl! Who knows - maybe she's already here... :cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies just checking on Anna!


----------



## lavalux

Stalking today for news of Anna & her baby girl!


----------



## pablo797

just have to say you guys rock! Thanks for all the support! I would like to welcome Josephine Slater Jones to the world. She weighs in at 8lbs 2oz, and 20 inches long after 34 hours of labor. She is quite large for a baby at this elevation. The epidural wore off just before she was born. Let's leave it at that for now, memory still a little fresh. She, DH and I are all healthy and well. She did have some mercadium (sp, she had bowl movement in womb) issues and was whisked away first off to make sure she was ok, but all is well and BFing is going as well as can be expected considering we are both pretty new at it. So we're all going to take a nap and i'll post pictures later in the week. Personally I think she's georgeous! Thanks again for all the support! Love you all! Xxx anna


----------



## rottpaw

YAYYYYYYYYYYY, Anna and Josephine! I am so sorry for the long hard labor, but glad you are all safe and sound! Enjoy these first few days, exhausting and whirlwind though they be. Take LOTS of pictures, you will never be sorry! Can't wait to hear more when you are rested. Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Congrats Anna! Welcome sweet Josephine! I'm sure you are beautiful.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY welcome Josephine!!!! Hope the meconium clears out ASAP...
:hugs: Anna, great job mama!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG! :happydance: 34 hours of labor...wow! I was in labor for 24 hours with Jackson before we finally had him. Again, he was smaller but I had full on back labor...Not sure what I'd had done with 10 more hours of it. I didn't have drugs of any sort with that...but my back pain tolerance is high.

Not sure HOW this one will go so I'm not even going to predict. I know I'd rather NOT have a c-section and would rather NOT have any meds again...but everything has been so up in the air and unpredictable that I've become more and more flexible. I think God is working on my anal retentiveness. :winkwink:

Congrats Anna...can't WAIT to see her!


----------



## codegirl

congratulations!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congeatulations Anna! How awesome that you were in labor on labor day!! hee hee. Glad the three of you are doing ok. Sorry the epi wore off yikes! osephine is a beautiful name. Cant wait to see photos!


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> The epidural wore off just before she was born. Let's leave it at that for now, memory still a little fresh. She, DH and I are all healthy and well. She did have some mercadium (sp, she had bowl movement in womb) issues and was whisked away first off to make sure she was ok, but all is well.... Xxx anna

Oh Anna the same thing happened with Sophie. My first reaction was how come people talk about contractions but no one talks about this (delivery). There are no words. Sorry she ingested some merconium. Sophie did too and they had to give her oxygen. Scary stuff. Glad you guys are doing well. Thx for the update and looking frwrd to pics. Guess I should get around to that myself. xoxo Up breastfeeding at the moment. Looking frwrd to having you join me soon!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ooh and congratulations of course!!! Love the name Josephine!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Anna, welcome little Josephine! After time passes the memories of giving birth fade ALOT! I am even thinking of doing it again one day! Can't wait to see pics....of little Sophie, trips and Viv's little boy. xxx


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Birthday Josephine!!! :cake:

Congratulations Anna and family!!!!!! :dance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance::wohoo::headspin::yipee::dance: I'm so happy for you, and can't wait to see pictures! :flower:


----------



## lavalux

Sunshine,
You're next! ;)

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies!!!! Man, so much action on here... I am so sorry to have been away!!!

First of all, congrats to new moms!!! 
Svet - yay! Little Sophie, correct? Love that name and glad to hear it is going well!!

Anna - 34 hours???? Lordy, lordy hon! I bet little Josephine is just a doll! You will have quite the story to tell her! Congrats!!

MA, Sunshine - hang in there, girls! Not long now!!!!

I am so glad to see that everyone is doing so well! I have thought of you all many a time over the last two or so weeks!! Needless to say, things are a bit CRAZY here!! 

Short Version: All of us are doing just fine! All three little girls are just fantastic and are growing steadily with no complications or issues! They are all great eaters and are maintaining their body temps on their own! 

Annemarie (aka Baby C) came home on Sat!! We are expecting Isabella (Baby B) possibly home today and Gemma (Baby A) home tomorrow! WOW~~~! Oh, and nanny starts TONIGHT!

We have done really well with Annemarie at home and have enjoyed having her by herself, but are sooo ready for the others to get here! 

As we settle into a routine, I SO HOPE to check in here more often! I am pumping regularly and we are on a 3-hour feeding schedule (30 min each)... easy, peasy with one... we shall see how it is with 3!!!

Love to you all!!! I will try to post a pic soon of all 3 girls!!!! BIG HUGS!!!!
Charmaine


----------



## sunshine71

lavalux said:


> Sunshine,
> You're next! ;)
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!

No, no - MA can go next. I'm not ready!!! :wacko:


----------



## sunshine71

Austin - thank you so much for checking in! I've been thinking of you guys and wondering how you've all been doing (or as they say in TX "y'all") :)

Here's hoping that everyone's home safe and sound by tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow Austin so great to hear from you!!! Kudos to you for breastfeeding three :shock: I am finding one difficult and painful. Can't wait to see pics!!! Hope the other two come home soon. Big hugs your way! And yay yay yay for the nurse!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Austin,
So good to hear from you. I bet you can't wait to have a full house with the babies home & yay for the nanny. Is that going to be a night nurse or day nanny?

Sunshine,
Sorry, I thought you were next b/c your ticker says 16 days left and Amelia's EDD is Oct.8th. Y'all are both so close.


----------



## sunshine71

No, you're right Lava - I'm next. I'm just in denial... :dohh::haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine! :hi: You MUST have read my mind today as I was coming to post a "where are you" post for you. :rofl: As if I didn't gather you were busy. Can't WAIT to see pics of the girls and hear your stories of having all three home. 

Awaiting all the baby pics from everyone. 

Praying also that Viv is doing better and bonding with baby.

You're all on my heart and in my prayers...LOVE the babies coming! SO much fun to hear about ladies. Oh the squeezes you'll have! :happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Woooow Anna well done for delivering lovely little Josephine after such a long labour. I'm sure she is as beautiful as her name :))) :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Happy birthday little Josephine :)

Austen so glad to hear that all of you are doing well and your other 2 little is coming home soon.

Girls no pressure and obviously you must be super busy but I'm dying to see all the new borns. :)))

Sunshine's next :) hahahahahahahahaaaaa. Guess the baby will push out when she is ready hhahahahahaaa :))


----------



## Lucy1973

Sveta sorry you are finding BF painful, it does get easier, I had a few tough times but honestly it will just get easier and easier. :hugs:

Austin, good luck with 3 babies! I cannot imagine 3, can't wait for pics! :happydance:

Can't wait for MA and Sunshine to pop soon, it's so exciting, a real baby boom! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay!!! Congratulations Anna!! And welcome Josephine! Looking forward to seeing pictures very soon xxxxx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Holy moly, Ladies......I am gone for an extra long weekend and so much happens! When I logged in and saw I missed about 5 pages, I knew someone had her bundle of joy!!!!

Congrats Anna!!!! I literally cried a little when I read your post about Josephine entering the world.....then I immediately called my husband at work to tell him you had the baby and he thought it was wonderful and sends his well wishes too :flower:.....I am so happy for you! You must be over the moon happy. I know we all are for you! Well worth the labor, I'm sure. Can't wait to see pictures!!! I'm sure she will live up to her beautiful name! So glad you all are doing well in this new bonding time! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

so many new babies and more coming! And Charmaine, 3 at once....I think I'm going to faint! Want pics!

MA - trust me, I feel your pain about the difficulties of parents and other relatives....I'm sure we could talk for days about it! But I'm glad the shower went well and you had a good time! Love the cake and hoping things calm down to wait until Oct like you wanted.

Lava - I'm too late to give my two-cents about what to do, but having you actually be concerned about their feelings shows what a lovely, thoughtful woman you are. Some people get so caught up in their own lives that they sometimes don't think about other people going through what they just did (be it engagement, babies, or anything). It speaks volumes of your wonderful nature. And I bet your friends, if they can't bear it right now, will just take a temporary break to recover their internal feelings and continue to be lifelong friends with you.

AFM, not much new, am plodding along, get so tired so easily! But everything is right on track and progressing well. :thumbup: Not sure if I posted this already, but I will have to get monthly ultrasounds due to my auto-immune and heart issues, but that's ok, better to keep a watchful check! Also have to have a heart echo soon as both me and Charlie have some heart issues. But i'm not worrying, yet. :) 

I just got back from my parents house as I had to drop something off there and I brought the latest ultrasound pics for them and my dad refused to look at them, telling me, he "doesn't want to see that crap". My mother was actually shocked and made him come over and look and he did but said he hated to see fetuses and it was ugly and now it is jinxed and I will probably lose it as it's not natural to see that. My mouth was literally hanging open as my mother was yelling at him for saying that but he just walked away saying he didn't want to see it. My poor little poppy, I will just stay home!

On a lighter note, I'm starting a knitting class next tuesday in hopes of mastering it....I'm good at crochet, but knitting it more difficult for me. I have a hat, mittens, sweater and a blanket picked out to make in a lovely pale yellow (almost ivory). Hoping this will be fun! I'm finishing up on a counted cross stitch for our kitchen and our new stockings for Christmas! Gotta run, I have peach muffins almost ready to come out then I have to make our pork stir fry dinner! Already made the salted nut bars for dessert. If anyone can but weight on the slender man I married, it will be ME! :haha:

hugs to you all! hope everyone is well!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Beth (or NMG, whatever you want to call me!)


----------



## svetayasofiya

:shock: NMG, I hope you gave your dad a piece of your mind!! What a thing to say! Sorry..... :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

svetayasofiya said:


> :shock: NMG, I hope you gave your dad a piece of your mind!! What a thing to say! Sorry..... :hugs:

thanks...... :hugs: I was actually in too much shock to say much, but when he left, I turned to my mom and said: well that was rude. and my mom told me not to start, I was hormonal and to just forget it and not attack your father. knowing from experience it would only make her mad if I said something so I tried to ignore it but naturally didn't stay long there! :nope:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NMG, Oh gee. My parents weren't overly excited to see the pics but they at least tried to understand what they were looking at. :rofl: It sounds like your dad comes from a similar generation as my parents....to be seen and not heard....yadda yadda. My dad had my mom on edge and he FINALLY decided to come to the shower to help her out. He stayed long enough to get the ball rolling, but REFUSED to stay. My father in law was there and HAD to stay and my dads cousin's husband was waiting out in the car who could have used some male company but dad kept saying he REFUSED and it was an all girl thing. He said we should be happy he came at all. :rofl: 

It is what it is! I'm not even sure saying ANYTHING to your dad would change that mindset. I think like my situation YOU have to take yourself out of it and create boundaries. If he refuses, tell him okay...cut him off when he says crap like that and let him know it's rude and inappropriate and he doesn't have to look but he MUST stop with the filthy talk!

Same thing with your mom. I enjoyed doing that this time around. The last few days my mom kept asking ME to call this person or that person to get them to do this or that...however, SHE wanted to take this on so I told her SHE needed to communicate with them. My mil ended up showing up after being in the hospital for illness and the friend that forgot actually made it and she did such a nice job with the games to spite her schedule. It all worked out.

I will say this though, I will NOT allow my parents to plan another function like this again for me. While it was kind and I did thank her several times as well as bring her Italian cookies from a special Italian cookie maker......I can't handle the stress and drama. It's their way of showing their love by money....but I can't handle the extra crap that comes with it.

On the sonogram front. You seem to be high risk which is why they do the ultrasounds that often. I had them about twice a month from 6wks on. Once I got past 30wks, I had them less and less....It was SO HARD because you get used to seeing your little one all the time. To me it really was a gift to see her so often while others had to wait weeks on end.

I too had a fetal echocardiogram. There was a scare from the Dr. who origionally did it and made a diagnosis without actually seeing evidence. It put me over the edge until 28wks when a new Dr. of the practice said his findings were NOTHING. Aside from having her checked when she's born with a sonogram of the heart for VSD she is pretty much clear. They said if she does have VSD it's SO small it will patch itself. :happydance: But I'm not convinced she has it....I wasn't when the first doc misdiagnosed her too early and told me she had a high chance of downs :wacko: The man should lose his license for the crap he pulled without the proper evidence.

At any rate, the extra ultrasounds will be fun over the course of the pregnancy and the fetal cardiogram will go just fine. They're pretty easy. I pray all goes smoothly dear friend! :hugs:

As for knitting, I knit and can't crochet for the life of me. :rofl: I also like quilting but can't sew clothes which I'd like to learn to make Amelia some special things. I cross stitch as well. If we lived closer I can see we'd have a lot in common! :thumbup: Enjoy your class. I'd like to see pics when your done!


----------



## sunshine71

Oh my GOD, NMG! :hug: to you for having to put up with that - how horrible! It sounds like you handled it beautifully, though. :flower: I'm just sorry you had to put up with it in the first place. Men - sometimes they have their heads stuck so far up their arses that they come all the way back up to the shoulders again... :nope:


----------



## sunshine71

skye2010 said:


> Sunshine's next :) hahahahahahahahaaaaa. Guess the baby will push out when she is ready hhahahahahaaa :))

Yep. Let's just hope she doesn't get _too_ eager... :wacko:


----------



## skye2010

Sunshine, eager is good after 15 days. U know some women say like they blinked and the bb was there hope your little girl would be like that too xxx

NMG :wacko: I dunno if our parents are from the cave era sometimes as MA said you can't change their mindset unfortunately. Best to ignore and focus on your own family and try not to be like your parents when u communicate with your own children. I'm hoping this might be a way to heal all the upset I got from my own parents. 

MA I flipped to back pages quickly and saw your cake photo. It looks yummy :))) I'm glad it was a great party and you really enjoyed it. xxx

AFM I'm putting on weight with a racing speed. People started filling my plate double since they found out I'm pregnant. Heeeeeeeeelp gonna be a pumpkin soon.


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations anna - lovely name x


----------



## lavalux

Hey everyone, it's almost the weekend. Woo Hoo! I am reeling pretty worn out so I plan on being as lazy as possible tonight. Had a good OB appt yesterday & babies are doing well. Doctor mentioned that he would start evaluating me btn 24-26 weeks & he may want me to modify my schedule to work halfdays. I am hoping my boss will let me work at the office in the mornings & then from home in the afternoon so I don't have to take excessive leave. A co-worker who had twins 2 years ago & went to my same doctor was put on that schedule at 30 weeks but she went into labor at 32 weeks & was on a week of hospital bedrest before her girls were born. Anyway, I'm looking forward to our 20 week anatomy scan on the 20th & our little beach trip next weekend. 

Hope everyone has a good day. Can't wait to see new baby pictures soon!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies.

Rebekah and Chris: can't believe how soon your LO's will be here! Seems like you were in first tri just last month! So excited for you!

Hope all the new mommies are doing great, can't wait to see pics :hugs:

AFM: have an early scan today. I had a small bleed while in Switzerland, and my OB wonders if I may have had a missed miscarriage as I still don't have a single symptom (along with the bleed and some cramping this week). I had an hCG drawn yesterday at 6weeks 1 day, it was 31800 (which seems good to me, but the other things concern me). If no HB is seen today, then I'm to repeat hCG tomorrow to make sure it's increasing...

Lava, just realized you got married exactly 21 days before me


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Rebekah and Chris: can't believe how soon your LO's will be here! Seems like you were in first tri just last month! So excited for you!
> 
> Hope all the new mommies are doing great, can't wait to see pics :hugs:
> 
> AFM: have an early scan today. I had a small bleed while in Switzerland, and my OB wonders if I may have had a missed miscarriage as I still don't have a single symptom (along with the bleed and some cramping this week). I had an hCG drawn yesterday at 6weeks 1 day, it was 31800 (which seems good to me, but the other things concern me). If no HB is seen today, then I'm to repeat hCG tomorrow to make sure it's increasing...
> 
> Lava, just realized you got married exactly 21 days before me


Oh dear. I'll be praying for you!:hugs: That number seems pretty darn good. How far along are you?? Could it be implantation bleed?!:shrug: Remember that fetal hb's can take as long as6, 7 to 8wks to find. I'm standing on hope in prayer for you. Please keep us posted dear friend!

Lava, I hope you can get that work load lightened for you. That would REALLY help you in the coming months when you start REALLY getting fatigued.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks MA. I'm only 6 weeks 2 days... I know there is a good chance we won't see a HB yet... I'm hoping beyond all hope that I'm extremely fortunate and that one is seen so that I can finally have some peace of mind. The last 2 weeks have been hard, I'm much more worried than I was the first time around :cry:


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed all is well Junebug x


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: fx'd for you Junebug!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I am so relieved!!!!

1) HB seen!
2) Baby measures 5mm, which is bang on my dates
3) There is only 1!!!

I actually shed a few tears of relief that everthing is OK...

My CVS is booked for October 17th at 8:45 AM. So we'll know sex in 6 weeks! 

Now fingers crossed first tri goes well and off I go to enjoy my (knock on wood) symptom-free pregnancy!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh that is fantastic news junebug!!! :yipee: I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi ladies... I finally finished my birthing story... I posted this in my journal, but though I'd post it here too... It's long :coffee: But there are pictures at the end!!!

Ok, this has taken me weeks to write! I never get a free moment to myself. Best invention yet- baby sling. Baby sleeps on you like a kangaroo. Buys you hours!!! So my birth story...

It was a Monday and I was 39 weeks and 2 days. I woke up that morning feeling fine, just really pregnant. I had major PMS when it came to choosing something to wear for the day. Anything form fitting that I had previously worn before just agitated me so perhaps that was a sign. Anyway, so I walked to my girlfriends house (20 min.) and then we spent the afternoon running last minute errands for me. I still had to buy diapers, a nursing bra, 
last minute odds and ends. I started to feel very nauseous in the afternoon, but chalked it up to her driving. :haha: On the way home I remember feeling a small 'gush' but then kind of forgot about it. IT was around 4pm when she dropped me home and I was just dying to take a nap. I went to the bathroom and my panty liner was full of clear jelly like fluid. I freaked out. In total disbelief it was my water. Then I realized it was just pouring out of me, so I put on a pad and called my friend to tell her my water broke! She was on her way back to my house because.... *drum roll please* my husband left his cell phone at home that day and was working out of the office on site somewhere so I had NO way of getting a hold of him. :thumbup: Within minutes my girlfriend was over and confirmed yup my water broke, let's get me to the hospital. I didn't have my bag packed or anything, so with her 5 month old breastfeeding on one boob, she was helping me pack with her free arm. :rofl: To speed things along, after 1/2hr of calling around I finally managed to get a hold of my husband and told him to meet us at the hospital. There was no point in him coming to get me as it was the middle of rush hour traffic (my biggest fear). So just before 5pm we left for the hospital. My contractions had started slowly after my water broke and by this time they were 5-7 minutes apart and getting stronger, but still totally manageable. Traffic was horrendous, so my friend just drove like a wild woman and took the shoulder! :haha: We have a bridge to cross and we were going against the grain, but at rush hour it's down to two lanes instead of one to allow for a dedicated bus lane, so traffic is always worse trying to get into town between 5-7pm. After the bridge we spotted a police car and pulled over trying to get his attention. My friend asked for a police escort to the hospital! :rofl: too funny. They wouldn't do it. They insisted on calling me an ambulance but we decided to take our chances with the traffic. We ended up taking a different route and got to the hospital just fine. My DH was outside waiting for us, looking like a deer caught in headlights. lol 
We went up to the labour and delivery floor and checked in. I said I am in labour, lol. The nurse on the other side of the window asked me- how do you know? Well... my water broke and my contractions are 5 min. apart. They let me in, lol I had to pee in a cup for them to test and sure enough confirmed what I already knew, I was in labour. Still, it was scary having them confirm it. They got us situated in a birthing room and the rest was a whole lot of waiting. I was starving as I hadn't eaten in hours so DH got me some food. Then I sent him off to eat, because by this time it was 6:35pm, my contractions were five minutes apart and getting stronger. I was also 5cm dilated. Unfortunately he was gone for like an hour! :shock: By the time he got back I was in agony contracting every 3 min. I sat on the birthing ball but really, nothing much helped. When DH got back I got in the shower. They had this really nice multijet shower and I stayed in there for 1/2 hr 45 min. Once I got out though, the contractions were too much. It was nearly 10pm and I was done. I nearly threw up and then asked for the epidural. All my fears regarding the epidural went out the window at this point, as I just really wanted relief. The anesthesiologist was super nice, and damn hot! :haha: I felt so good after, physically and mentally I even told the Doctor I thought he was handsome, :rofl: My husband was dying! :dohh: Too funny. Anyways..... so hello instant relief!! The epidural was amazing. You aren't paralyzed at all. You can't walk but you can feel and move your legs. My whole wanting to be able to walk while in labour was stupid, because when you feel like that you don't want to walk, you want to crawl into a ball and die, so yeah... any of you wanting to be a hero- don't! There is absolutely no reason to suffer when something as glorious as an epidural exists. :thumbup:
We spent the next few hours trying to rest and watching tv on our iphone. We played 'guess the contraction' lol because I could still feel pressure and my husband was watching the monitor, so I'd be like, ohhh I think I am having one now, and he'd confirm, yup! that was a big one! lol By 3am I was fully dilated but the little munchkin was still too high up so we needed to wait for her to drop. They had been giving me pitocin already at this point to speed things along, so I think they upped it. By 5am I was ready to push! Oh boy........ no one prepares you for this stage of labour. Everyone talks about contractions and the pain of labour but hello people!!! What about the pain of [email protected] By this time either my epidural had worn off, or it is just useless for delivery, because I felt everything and have never in my life felt such pain. I won't go into details because there is no reason to scare anyone, and some people have no pain while pushing so there you go. After one and hour and a half out she came! They had to give me an episiotomy because her head just wasn't coming out. They also had to use some suction. Unfortunately, during delivery she had ingested some meconium so they had to spend more time suctioning out her lungs. It felt like forever before she cried. It was pretty scary actually even though in my heart I knew she was ok. They brought her to me as soon as they could so we could do skin to skin and she could nurse. She rooted for the nipple almost immediately. It's so amazing how nature just takes over. I had to keep oxygen on her (near her) for this time though because of the meconium. That sucked. Anyways..... so that pretty much sums it up! 7lbs 3oz, 20 inches beautiful baby girl. Our time in the hospital was a bit of a blur and it was so nice to get home. I can't believe she is already 3 1/2 weeks old... even though it feels like months have passed by. lol Life with a newborn. We are adjusting and love her dearly. It's alot to take in and I have been suffering from loneliness and the baby blues pretty fiercely, but it can only get better. I also got the raw end of the stick and had the infection and have been suffering from breastfeeding pain and tenderness. Now I am reacting to the antibiotics and have been breaking out in hives. I also just woke up with a yeast infection :thumbup:

I'll try to post some pictures below. Sorry for the long post! Just figured it's been so many weeks, it's about time I posted my story. 

Baby Sophie:

One day old




Four days old


Nine days old


Happy family


Somewhere bw two and three weeks old




Proud mommy


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww Chris she is beautiful and you look amazing :cloud9:!!!! What a great birth story, thank you so much for sharing, this has made my day :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh my gosh Sveta, she is just beautiful, so gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your birth story, you look great too! :hugs::happydance::flower:


----------



## lavalux

Svet,
Loved the story & the pics! Look at that gorgeous head of hair!

Junebug,
Yay for a HB! I'm sure you are relieved. Happy & healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## Lucy1973

Junebug, I am so over the moon for you! Hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

wowowow, Svet!!!!! I love, love, love the pictures! what a beautiful baby....love the hair! Also, you make a lovely family, so happy for all of you. Love the birth story too, thank you for sharing!

June - thank god! I'm praying your LO grows happily!

Hi Lava! Hope you are doing well - you are one week ahead of me. How are you feeling? I've been good but this week, poppy must be on a growing spurt because I'm STARVING all the time! :haha: On my second bowl of pasta, oil, asparagus, cherry tomatoes and cheese......can't get enough this week! I'm taking it as a good sign as s/he is growing in there! :happydance: 

MA - I loved your post in response to mine....I, too, wish we lived closer, I think we are kindred spirits! You can understand my family trouble and that helps me know I need to just breathe and drift my mind off to a happy place. :) I hope you are progressing well, but not TOO fast! :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing? I am finishing up on a counted cross stitch I'm doing for the kitchen, about 3/4 done. when fully finished, I will have it framed and take a picture! I really have to get to the gym to get in the pool there but frankly haven't been motivated! I have a headache today and am out of tylenol! ugh! 

Hello to all you ladies tonight, I'm off to finish eating then watch Project Runway! :haha:

Beth


----------



## sunshine71

Congrats, Junebug, on the good news!! :happydance:

Chris - she's a beauty!!! Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing your story :flower:

Hi to everyone else, and I hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Chris, She's ADORABLE! :happydance: Holy Cats she has a whole lot of hair!! I was bald when I was born. :rofl: I'm in awe at all that beautiful hair! What a beautiful family in those pics. :cry: I'm SO happy for you!

I'm keeping an open mind is all I can say. Nothing has gone as I planned and I'm taking on a more flexible mindset. It'll all play out as it's supposed to. 

Speaking of that, my Doula came up with the birth plan and wrote it out. It's LOVELY! Obviously I have down all my wishes IF we get a vaginal birth.....I did write in there I didn't want drugs but will not count them out as I need them.

I think what stuck out in my mind is she wrote this beautiful introduction about us and nicely thanks the medical staff for treating us...while also letting them know I because of my past experience there, I really would like to be aware of the procedures and practices they wish to use on me. I just need to know what they're doing....I don't want them just moving in and doing what they please...which is what they keep seeming to do on labor and delivery floor. They did it this past week when they went in TWICE for a manual with the finger to check my cervix and stitch. They never made it aware two different docs would do this consecutively or I would have opted out of one. 

So the Doula is faxing my Doctor the birth plan, we have 3 more copies...one for us, one for the hospital and one for whomever the Dr. will be performing whatever procedure we need for Amelia. I know that the plan isn't set in stone and again has to be something I'm flexible with....but I think the one thing I'm not willing to be flexible with is any of the medical staff going right in without explanation for one procedure or another. I'm quite pleased thus far.

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## pablo797

morning all!!
this will be quick as my time is limited. Baby Joe is sleeping is bassinet ( not on my chest) and I don't know when she will wake up so . . . 

Beth,Wow ur dad is something else. That's my politically correct way of saying something else. LOL. Hope you are well, and eat what tastes good.

MA, birth plan sounds good. Hope things are going well for you. 

Svet, confess I didn't have the time to read birth story, promise I will go back and do so. Love the photos!! All that dark hair!! I too have discovered the sling, awesome! So is the noise machine that is letting me write this as baby is totally sound a sleep listening to womb noise. She is so happy. Glad someone else is in pain BFing. I will expand later,but BFing has been a trial. So now pumping lots and nipples are bleeding. Ouch! Any advice??

CJ, awesome numbers!!j so happy all is good. 

Sunshine, Hi!! Denial is good. It will come when it will. 

Rowan, Hi! 

Skye, enjoy the freedom to eat. Hope you are well.

Austin, can't believe you had time to post! You are amazing. So happy all girls are thriving. Hope everyone is home soon. Yeh for night nurse! We have one too, her name is Anna and as she writes this is amazed how just three hrs of sleep feels really good. DH got up this am and took baby from 5-8. I am a new person as a result. 

AFM, can't believe i'm this far into this post!! lJust like the birth, coming home with infant has been full of unepected events. Most important is that we found out I wasn't producing enough milk so baby wasn't getting enough food which was causing a lot of crying and dehydration. We mis read the signals,so now we're playing catch up. Howevr after a day of a lot of feeding she is back to happy and just so sweet. I feel horrible for starving her!! So we had to supplemnt with formula feeding her with bottle and syringe and now she won't succle on breast as it's more work. Ilm determined to get her back to BFing as my milk just came in and I seem to be producing more. Have been using Mothers Milk tea and have acupuncture apt this afternoon to help with production. Will post pictures soon. Favorite thing . . . She prefers to sleep on my chest, tummy to tummy. If you put her in the middle of your chest she wiggles her way up so her soft baby head is just under your chin. Soft baby hair tickkles . Totaally instinctual and just so sweet. Ok ilm of. Take care!! &??&


----------



## lavalux

Anna,
What kind of baby sling & noise machine did you get so I can put it on my registry? They sound like life safers. So glad we are getting a night nurse!!! Thanks for posting an update. Good luck with the b'feeding. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Neversaynever

Chris...what a beautiful beautiful girl you have...have to admit I :cry: seeing her.

Anna...huge congrats on the safe arrival of Joe :hugs:

:hugs: to you all

XxX


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris - She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! And I agree, you look great. I love the proud parent and proud mommy photos. Thank you for sharing your birthing story. My favorite part is 



svetayasofiya said:


> My whole wanting to be able to walk while in labour was stupid, because when you feel like that you don't want to walk, you want to crawl into a ball and die, so yeah... any of you wanting to be a hero- don't! There is absolutely no reason to suffer when something as glorious as an epidural exists. :thumbup:

 :rofl: OMG - I thought that was hysterical. 

I truly understand about the isolation and the baby blues. It does get a bit lonely. But trust me it gets better.Congratulations again.

June - I am so happy that everything went well with your scan. Fantastic news. 

A lot of other stuff has happened since I last posted and I am still trying to catch up on my reading. You all have been busy! 

AFM - This is my first week back to work. :cry:Tuesday, I boohooed when I had to leave Katelyn. I only stayed at work for like 3 1/2 hours. I am hoping that over the next few weeks I get back into the work groove. It is just hard though. Luckily she still sleeps through the night (most nights). I am pumping at work and then breast feeding at night and in the mornings. So far that is going ok. I am going to ask the Dr. when I we can start giving her solids. Since she is preemie I am not sure if we need to wait for her adjusted age. Good news is she is almost 11lbs and is doing well developmentally. We had an appointment with a Physical Therapist for the County to assess if she qualified for therapy. She did not - which is a good thing. I hope that she never qualifies. The PT said that she was doing really well and just continue giving her more tummy time. 

Currently, Katelyn's fav position is standing up. She no longer likes to lay down - even when you hold her, she either wants you to sit her up or stand her up. once she gets a little stronger with her stomach muscles we are gonna get her a exosaucer. She laughed out loud for the first time the other day. My hubby was talking to her and I heard a loud squeal and little laughter :cloud9:. She has laughed before but not so big. She is also becoming quite the talker (like her mommy!)

I will post a couple photos.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Chris #2 - you are next girfriend

Charmaine/Anna - Waiting to see photos

Viv - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you and your son are doing ok. We miss you and think about you often.

:hug: and love to you all. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Here are the latest photos of Katelyn 

This was one taken yesterday by my hubby so I could see her while at work


THis one was taken a few weeks ago in her new swing - which she loves.



She had more hair when she was born...the original hair is starting to fall out and new hair is growing in...weird!


----------



## svetayasofiya

oh Steph look at her!!! She is adorable and has put on so much weight. Look at those chubby cheeks!! :cloud9: i can't wait until Sophie smiles!! Thanks for the new pictures, just gorgeous. xo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Neversaynever said:


> Chris...what a beautiful beautiful girl you have...have to admit I :cry: seeing her.

:cry: I wish I could crawl into the computer and give you a real hug. :hugs: Don't give up. You will be a mommy yet, I truly believe that. xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

5hr appointment with perinatal center. :wacko: Amelia is breech again. She's just NOT willing to move no matter what we try. She weighs 7lbs and everything is on schedule. I have high-normal amniotic fluid so we're monitoring it. 

Tentative c-section scheduled for October 6th because of her breech position. They took the cerclage stitch out a week early and it had me nervous. I was wondering if she'd drop out right there on the table. :rofl: She's fine and I still have length, she wasn't at the stitch etc.

I have SEVERE water retention in my feet, ankles and pelvis. The pelvis hurts BAD. That could be a reason she's giving us issues or it could be a cord issue. We chose NOT to have external inversion as it would hurt like all getup and I just don't want to take a chance on Amelia's well-being to force her to turn. She's NOT turning for a reason.

With the stitch out, I have to watch for contractions. Because Amelia is breech she said no ands, if's or buts..we must RUSH to labor and delivery. :wacko: Her reasoning for taking it out early is contractions can cause the stitch to tear the cervix. The baby is big enough to stay put and not just drop out.

At this point, I can still go into labor but unless she turns on her own, it would be considered an emergency c-section if before Oct. 6th. 

What an ordeal. :rofl: Even with a "scheduled c-section" nothing is still in stone. Can't plan a darn thing because when she comes and HOW she comes is anyones guess. :haha:

All I know is that while I didn't want c-section, as long as Amelia is safe...that's all that matters! I'm at peace we did everything we could within reason to her own well-being.

I have my last injection tonight and that should keep contractions at bay for another week. My concern is how heavy she'll be if she'll break my water sooner than later even with the 17P injection. :shrug:

It's all in Gods hands. I'm going to rest while I still can, put my blowfish feet up and enjoy the last few weeks of feeling Amelia in my body. I have many blessings to count.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0306.jpg


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats Anna on Josephine :happydance:

Congrats also Junebug! :happydance:

Sorry you are having issues with BF'ing Chris, so am I which is contributing to my depression. I am determined to BF, so I am pumping and topping up with breast milk and formula.

I am still in the unit for mothers and babies as I am still not right and the attachment and bonding is just not happening for me :cry: They are trying different meds to get me 'up' again. It's just so heartbreaking for me that Chris does not have us at home but he visits daily.


I can't log on much as there is no internet connection available to us at the hospital and the cafeteria computers are currently broken. :dohh:
I do get some leave but I am terrified to leave now as I don't know what to do with Callum if he wants food in public as I need pillows etc to get going. 
I'll have to get out sometime if I want to get better though. Sigh it's just so tough. Sorry must stop moaning.

Love to all and congrats again


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :hi:

Pablo, how cool that your Joe is so chilled and happy, that's great! Over here we can get this stuff called Lansinoh that you actually put on your nipples..it is the reason I am still BF!!! :hugs:

Miss Muffet, Katelyn has grown so much, getting nice and chubby, she is gorgeous! Must be hard going back to work, I am not looking forward to leaving Tilly in Dec :hugs:

MA, it sounds such a good thing to have a doula, something I may do in the future. Don't worry about Amelia dropping out, I was worried Tilly would when it felt so heavy, but even when you are 10cm dilated, it takes a lot of pushing to get them out lol! :hugs::kiss:I am so excited your time is getting near, can't wait to see pics of Amelia. :cloud9:

Well I have to be on high alert now, Tilly is mobile...sort of...she rolls all over the sofa, and can almost drag herself forward on tummy using knees and elbows lol, like a little soldier! I can't turn my back now, she is even trying to escape from her baby bouncing chair! 

Here are some latest pics :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Viv, so good to hear from you! Sorry you are still not feeling good, I guess it will take a little more time, but I believe you will get better and be home enjoying time with your Callum soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone else, junebug, codegirl, sunshine, austin, Rottpaw, Lava, NMG, and everyone else! :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry if I forgot anyone xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, way to go mommy! I know how hard it is, I've been there so recently. Good for you for pumping at work. It all DOES get easier with time, and there is nothing that melts my heart more than coming home at night and seeing baby :cloud9: Love the photos, she is absolutely precious :hugs:

Awwww Lucy, what a little beauty Tilly is!!!

Viv :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hun, I'm crossing all my fingers and toes that things improve for you soon... Take care of yourself. I hope that the BF'ing gets easier for you, you're doing amazing!!!

Rebekah, sorry Amelia is breech... Maybe she'll flip again! I did have an elective C-section (presumed CPD) which I ended up canceling, and after 24 hours of active labour (on max doses Oxytocin and contracting every 2-3 minutes) and only getting to 4 cm (baby's head too big for my pelvis, it could not descend hence the lack of dilatation) I ended up in an emergency C-section for fetal heart rate dips. I was exhausted, emotionally and physically. This time around, elective C-section ALL the way. At least I'll be better rested. Everything will work out great, it'll be all worth it! 

AFM, still no symptoms. I started working out again. Did prenatal fix with Erin O'Brien (DVD) and love it!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning, everyone! :flower:

Steph & Lucy - thank you both so much for posting pictures of your little girls! They're so freakin' cute - makes me even MORE excited to finally see my own little girl!

Austin - if you ever get a moment to check in... we want pictures! 

Viv - thank you for the update. I'm so sorry you're still having a tough time with it all. I'm not the most religious person in the world, but for what it's worth, I'm sending up prayers for you to feel better soon. :flow: I agree with what Junebug said - I think you're doing amazing with the whole BFing thing, too. From everything I've read (and from what I fully expect to experience in the near future) BFing is not an easy thing to do. Now add in everything else you're going through... your determination to stick with it speaks volumes of your strength of character. Hang in there - things WILL turn around for you! :hugs:

Anna - I too would like to know the type of sling you're using. That's one of the things I still need to get... As far as the bleeding goes (yikes!) I just ordered & received Lansinoh HPA Lanolin. (LOVE Amazon Mom...) It's supposed to really help in that area. Plus, it's safe for baby so you don't need to wipe it away before you BF. Oh - and for all you moms to be, I've also read that if you use it prior to baby it can help keep you from cracking/bleeding in the first place. I just started using it yesterday. I'll let you all know if it seems to help once the time comes. One thing, though - it's REALLY thick. Like a pasty, concentrated vasoline. Almost glue-like. Not the most comfortable thing to apply. The directions say to soften a pea sized amount between your fingers, but it doesn't seem to make it any more pliable... Ah, well. Hopefully some discomfort now will pre-empt any serious pain later.

MA, Chris #1, Lava, Skye, Junebug, Lucy, Rowan, NMG, and Angela & Terri (if you're still around!) Hi ladies! :wave:

AFM - not a heck of a lot. The doc checked me at my 38wk appointment on Thursday, and I haven't started dialating yet. Looks like we'll go for the full 40 weeks. I can't decide if I'm impatient or relieved about that... Can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but if there's no action by 41 weeks he'll induce. I'm guessing we'll get that scheduled at my 40 week appt, but what the heck do I know. :shrug: My last day of work was Tuesday, so I've been a lazy bum for the past few days. I've decided to rejoin the living starting on Monday. Once I wrap my head around the realization that I have no job... :wacko: 

Have a good Saturday, everyone! :kiss:


----------



## pablo797

Hi ladies,

Quick check in and photo up-date. Love all the dark haired beauties! Time for the blonds to represent. I promise to get properly up to date tomorrow, but for now let me just say Vivienne, so good to hear from you!! We have lots in common as BFing is a struggle for me too. I will expand tomorrow, but I understand your frustration. However things are getting better and this weekend went well regarding Bfing. 

So here's the girl . . . .

Dressed to go for first dog walk:

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_phonephotosseptember086.jpg


https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_phonephotosseptember077.jpg

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_phonephotosseptember082.jpg

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_phonephotosseptember066.jpg

You may notice little round circles on either side of her head. They're stickers that would hold the oxygen tubes should she need oxygen. They don't want me to take them off yet as they will check her oxygen again at two weeks. Love living in the mountains, but I hope she remains off it.

Have a good evening,
Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww ANNA what a little cutie pie!!! You're making me so broody :cloud9: She's perfection! Congrats again! Hope BF'ing gets easier fast, before you know it you'll be a pro :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

What an adorable little babes. How's the hubby handling fatherhood? Has he softened up yet with his wee little girl??

AFM, I'm not sure how much longer I'll be. The severe adema is BAD. I'm literally holding my pelvis it's so heavy and it's got water polyps. It's gross and feels awful! Amelia has high-normal amniotic fluid. In researching I'm a bit concerned but am glad I go in twice a week starting this week for non-stress test. My guess is I'll be earlier that my c-section date I wanted if this fluid stuff doesn't come down. I'm resting on my sides which are still hard because my pelvis is so big. I'm drinking water. This is an issue that can occur because of diabetes. Sadly I'm eating well and I'm under some control but it doesn't seem to matter. :cry: 

Anyways, I'm taking things one day at a time and resting in the Lord. Maybe we'll be able to bring the water retention down some. I feel like a massive truck. All I know is I don't want to be diagnosed with Polyhydramnios for Amelia. I'm a bit scared of this issue.

Almost done. That's something to look forward to. I can't wait to have Amelia here and am praying she gets here safely. :winkwink:

Love all these beautiful little babies. They bless my heart. All the HAIR! I've never seen so much hair. I was bald when I was a baby so hair is cute! :lol: You all have lovely little ones. so proud of you! :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah she WILL get here safely :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm so sorry you're having such a tough last month :cry: You are doing GREAT my friend!!! You're so very near the end! :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Almost there, MA! Hang in there.

Anna,
She is absolutely beautiful! Thanks for showing us some pictures!

Austin & Viv,
Hope you are both doing well with the babies!!! Viv ... hope you are feeling better & the b'feeding is getting easier. Austin ... are all the girls home?

AFM,
I completed my registry on Fri & went to visit a friend with a 6 month old. She showed me how to b'feed & freeze milk etc. She also a Moby sling, bouncer, baby bath & never used Ameda Purely Yours double pump for me. She has two for some reason. That will save us some money. Yesterday we celebrated my MIL's 80 birthday. It was somewhat sad b/c of the 9/11 remembrances and she misses her daughter who died in 2001 as well. Work has been incredibily stressful. I've been dealing with very antagonistic clients & untrustworthy opposing counsel. I am really looking forward to our 5-day beach trip at the end of this week. My neighbor who is 36 week pg with identical twin girls told me she did half days beginning at 26 weeks & was home by 30. She actually works as a nurse at the hospital where I will deliver. She has a scheduled c-section there in two weeks, but is home now. I'm so sick of work, I'm selfishly almost looking forward to that, but I'm also scared it will cut into my time at home with the babies. Next Tues is our 20 week scan. Time is moving a little faster now although we have so much to do & probably less time with twins to do it. Anyway, pray that I find some peace & don't lose it at work. I guess that I just have less tolerance for all the stress & games than before. 

Everyone have a wonderful week!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Lucy  Tilly is a beauty and all that hair!!! I love it

Viv  SOOOOOO good to hear from you. The BF will happen you are doing good with the pumping, etc. You and Callum will bond. You are NOT moaning. We are here for you and want to hear what is going on and if just sending hugs your way helps at all, then that is what we will do! You, Callum, and your DH are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

June  Maybe no symptoms means it is a boy this time around?

Rebekah  Sorry about Amelia being breech and that your adema is getting bad. I am so excited to see Amelia and to hear your birth story and to just know that Amelia and mommy are fine. :hugs::flower: If Katelyn can come as early as she did and be ok, then Amelia will definitely be fine. Stay positive and think about holding your little girl and her looking up at you with so much love. 

Chris #2  We are on baby watch for you. So exciting. Yes, the Lansinoh will help cracking and bleeding while still pregnant. I used it a lot because just taking a shower would hurt. YAY for last day of work! Enjoy being a bum, trust me after the baby comes you will not be able to be lazy. 

Anna  Josephine is precious. I love her warm outfit for dog walking and the little froggy you have on the side LOL. Kudos to you for being able to walk the baby and take the dog for a walk. I can only do that if DH comes along and even that is a chore since we have 2 doggies. Yes, hopefully she will NOT need additional oxygen. Thanks for sharing the photos!

Lava - YAY for getting the registry done! That is awesome your friend had all the stuff for you. Yes, time is moving extremely fast, 20 weeks WHOO HOO!!!!:thumbup: 

Chris #1  Sophie will be smiling soon enough and it will just melt your heart. I swear I STILL want to cry every time I am feeding Katelyn and she looks up at me with those big eyes and then starts to giggle. It is pure joy/love.:cloud9:

Hi to Code, Charmaine (still waiting on photos of the triplets!), Angela, NMG, and everyone else.

AFM  We took Katelyn to the Santa Barbara Zoo on Saturday, her very first trip to the zoo! I am trying really hard to keep her baby book up to date. Now that I am back to work, I can organize and print out the slew of photos that I have for her. It is just too hard to try and do that at home. I am slowly getting back into the work groove. The hardest part is that Katelyn wants to play in the morning and it is hard to stop so I can get ready for work.:shrug: I am posting a few more photos of the two of us. She loves to sit up and stand up. Whenever someone holds her where she is laying down she fusses because she thinks they are trying to put her to sleep LOL. 








Anyway, I hope that everyone is doing well with the new babies and getting some sleep. New Mommies, I would love to hear how week 1 and 2 have been going (or the 1st month). Hugs to all the mommies to be!:hugs::hugs:

Best,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

hello Ladies!

I hope you are all doing well today.

anna - what an absolute beauty! a delicate gorgeous baby!!! she is representing the blondies well!

Junebug - all the pics are making me broody too! :haha:

MA - almost there! sorry about the adema! We are all praying for both of you and for a safe journey for Amelia! 

lava - yay on finishing the registry! Even though my family has nixed a shower, Charlie tells me I still should register, as it will give us an idea of what we need. I know you mentioned before about easing into a part-time basis at work....i hope that goes well for you. Time is passing quickly this trimester isn't it! 

sunshine - wow, 38 weeks!!!!! you are so calm! Praying everything goes smoothly for you too! Can't wait to hear you are in delivery!!!!!!!!!

AFM - not much, spent a lazy weekend on my side as I woke up to massive hip pain so bad I couldn't walk on it. Charlie took good care of me bringing me snacks and water all day. Was a long day as when I found a spot that was good on my hip, it was baaaaaad on the tailbone, so I was blah! We ended the night watching Casablanca, which is our favorite movie (of each of us even before we met each other) and our wedding song was As Time Goes By, so we just cuddled since I couldn't stand up to dance! :haha: Pain is better today thankfully.

HI to all the new moms out there and the almost-moms! have a great day!
beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph...LOVE the baby photos. Especially the ones with you in them. Very cute!<3

Thank you everyone for the kind comments. We'll get through it. I keep reminding myself of the blessings to count. There are many. I can get through the discomfort for a few more weeks with Gods help. It'll all be worth it as you've mentioned. In the meantime, today I have quite the wiggler. :lol: I LOVE feeling her move. I'll miss that part a whole lot. Can't wait to hold her tight though.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I really miss it Rebekah, it was a very special bond indeed :cloud9:


----------



## pablo797

Hi All,

Babe is asleep in the swing so I've got a couple of minutes. 

MA, all will be fine. I am sorry for all the water retention and the pain. That last month is so uncomfortable!! At least you are now at a stage that if she comes all will be ok. Hang in there!!! Sleep deprivation is your reality once she gets here! As for my DH and his daughter, they are so cute!! I knew he would be a good dad, but he has exceeded my expectations by leaps and bounds. He just adores her!!

CJ, thanks. I hope you are doing well and continue symptom free. Mine didn't get bad until about week 7 or 8. I just heard a diaper blow up, my time is limited. . .

Lava, sorry work is so stressful. I too lost my passion for work the more along I got in pregnancy, well as much passion as you can have for T-shirts. It's hard because you're focus is elsewhere. Hang in there and enjoy vaca!! Sounds lovely. 

Steph, Love the pictures!!! I really like the photos with the moms in them!! Once I feel as if I look ok I'll try and do the same. 

NMG, so glad you registered. Sorry for the hip pain. That sucks. Hope you are well.

Skye, how's it going??

Svet and Austin, how's the lack of sleep ladies??

CJ, quick question. Trying to get Jo to sleep in her own bed. She's spent the first week sleeping on my chest as nothing else would do. Last night we swaddled her and she slept in bed next to me ( safely I assure you) and that seemed to go well. I am hoping it is a first step toward getting her in her own bed. Any suggestions? I think you once mentioned your little girl slept with you for quite a while. 

AFM, we're on the 2 hour and 45 minute cycle right now. She eats ever 2 hours and 45 minutes. Ok during the day, killer at night. Good news is even though it's tough, we're getting back to BFing. I am still not producing enough milk, so some supplement is necessary, but we're getting by. I am just happy we were able to go back to the breast after being on bottle for a couple of days. Milk is easier to get from a bottle so she has to work harder to get milk from me which pisses her off!!! So she screams and fusses and that just makes matters worse. Needless to say the trick is to get to her before she's starving so she is a bot more patient. Every day is an adventure and a learning curve, but we're getting there. Steph I think you said something about the smile. It's my favorite thing when she feeds I get a little smile of contentment. So sweet and I am so in love. 

Ok, lots of love to you all, dirty diaper is calling my name. 

Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, during the first few weeks she slept a lot on my chest and next to me. Then we moved her to being swaddled and in the bassinette right by my bed side, which was fine but not perfect. This lasted about 4 weeks, until our house (no air conditioning) got unbearably hot. We could no longer swaddle at that point... And she did NOT sleep on her back unswaddled, so we resorted to letting her sleep on her tummy. She did this, once again next to me in the bassinette, until she was about 2.5 months old, then we transitioned her to her crib, with the Angelcare movement detector monitor. She slept like an ANGEL on her belly, as I did when I was a baby (and probably most of you as there were no recommendations such as "Back to Sleep" back then)... I've learned to consider recommendations but not to strictly follow them if they don't work for us! I hope this helps a bit!

Edit: I forgot to mention that when we transitioned her in her crib, we placed the bassinette itself in the crib for a couple of weeks, then removed it (to get her used to the change of location without changing the "bed" per se).


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Anna - i totally understand about the little one getting too hungry and wanting the bottle. Katelyn does that as well. If she is really hungry to the point of crying, she won't breastfeed and then won't wait for the bottle to be warmed...she will drink it cold and not care. 

June - I am just now trying to transition Katelyn from the bassinet to her crib. It is very hard for me though. My mom keeps berating me that I should have had her in her own crib 2 months ago, but I just wasnt ready. I am hoping to put her in her crib tonight and see how it goes... :-(


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! really quick post to say hi! Have a baby strapped to my belly in the sling who will wake up at any moment to be fed. She's real fussy today. She is still sleeping in the bassinet beside our bed but she is such a loud sleeper I think we will have to transition her to her own room soon. Maybe by 6 weeks. I am not quite ready yet. What I am ready for is for her to lie down on her own during the day!!! When will this happen? She sleeps well at night in the bassinet, but during the day insists on being held or strapped to me in the sling. :wacko: I love my baby but need a little freedom. I keep trying but I guess she's not ready. Any words of wisdom from you experienced moms?

BIG Huge hi to everyone and hugs & kisses all around. I still totally follow everything on my phone, it's just really hard to get to post much right now. I am feeling better about everything now though. I am hoping this is the end of the baby blues because it's been rough. Speaking of which, Viv, I really hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Love to all! xoxo

Oh and I am LOVING all the baby photos!!! Keep posting! :cloud9: I think we have the cutest group of babies.


----------



## newmarriedgal

yay, more baby pics!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Steph, she is a beauty!!!!!


I do have a, umm, delicate, question for everyone. Have you noticed during pregnancy that you have much more vaginal discharge during the day? I mean, much more?? My undies are totally soaked every day! It's embarrassing! Not that it shows on the clothes (I actually don't think I own a pair of pants except for pre-pregnancy yoga pants which SO don't fit anymore - but anyways, I wear a dress or skirt every day), but I pee all the time and everything is clear just soaked. Normal? :shrug:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Totally normal. Invest in some pantyliner's as you'll need them until the end! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi NMG - Yes it is normal. Start wearing pads EVERY day. It only gets worse.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Chris,

Unfortunately, I had the same problem. If Katelyn was awake she was with me (or my hubby). We would put her to sleep then put her in the bassinet we have downstairs. She would only sleep in that for about 30 minutes (still doesn't sleep in it for very long). So we had to get stuff done in 30 minute increments LOL. Or take turns holding the baby. It got better around month 3 - then you can put her in a bouncy chair


----------



## svetayasofiya

Month [email protected]? :rofl: Oh dear God............. lol She hates her bouncy chair. I can get 20 min. intervals out of putting her down that's it. Guess I better get used to it. I do enjoy the snuggles but my house is in desperate need of a clean.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yup. NORMAL! In fact, Amelia is on my bladder much of the pregnancy and I have urine in my panties and urine on my sheets. I'm forever washing the sheets. :wacko: how is it that nobody tells you these things about pregnancy?! :shrug: :lol:


----------



## svetayasofiya

MA!!! :rofl: Seriously! LOL I had bladder issues too.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> MA!!! :rofl: Seriously! LOL I had bladder issues too.

Oh the latest right now...because Amelia refuses to turn from breech position she's pushing EVERYTHING Upward. So I have bad acid reflux, I can't breathe very well and since her bum is sitting on my colon I have HORRIBLE constipation! :rofl:

I NEVER had constipation before. I'd hear people talk about it and think "suck it up will ya?" Oh my goodness is it agony! :wacko: :rofl:

The other day I had 3 stool softeners a laxative and prune juice all in the same day...FINALLY I get some stinking relief. :rofl: I suppose the day in the life of being in 3rd trimester with a breech baby. :haha: Right now her head is lodged in my left rib. :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MissMuffet08 said:



> Hi Anna - i totally understand about the little one getting too hungry and wanting the bottle. Katelyn does that as well. If she is really hungry to the point of crying, she won't breastfeed and then won't wait for the bottle to be warmed...she will drink it cold and not care.
> 
> June - I am just now trying to transition Katelyn from the bassinet to her crib. It is very hard for me though. My mom keeps berating me that I should have had her in her own crib 2 months ago, but I just wasnt ready. I am hoping to put her in her crib tonight and see how it goes... :-(

I know it's tough hun! I started mostly with naptime during the day. Until she started sleeping well during naps, I kept her in the bassinette during the night. Then I transitioned to crib and it went much better than anticipated!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

svetayasofiya said:


> Hi girls! really quick post to say hi! Have a baby strapped to my belly in the sling who will wake up at any moment to be fed. She's real fussy today. She is still sleeping in the bassinet beside our bed but she is such a loud sleeper I think we will have to transition her to her own room soon. Maybe by 6 weeks. I am not quite ready yet. What I am ready for is for her to lie down on her own during the day!!! When will this happen? She sleeps well at night in the bassinet, but during the day insists on being held or strapped to me in the sling. :wacko: I love my baby but need a little freedom. I keep trying but I guess she's not ready. Any words of wisdom from you experienced moms?

Oh hun, I had that same issue... Both with the loud sleeping (meant to keep her in our room in bassinette until 6 months of age but I couldn't sleep) and with the not wanting to sleep unless on me! It comes with time. When she falls asleep on you, try slowly transferring her on the couch next to you, on her tummy, to see if that works. If not, try on her back. And if she's not ready now, just keep trying... If you have a bouncy chair, that may work (it didn't for us at all, she hated it). Swings started working at around 5-6 weeks for us for naps... If I remember any other useful hits I'll come back. Zoë lived in my sling practically for the first 6 weeks!


----------



## rottpaw

Beautiful pics girls!! 

So sorry for the short post but wanted to say Svet, we have found the swing absolutely, positively, hands down the best thing for naps. Ethan is six months and STILL takes all his naps in the swing! Een if they are awake it will usually keep them soothed so you can get something done. In love, love, love with the swing lol!

We use the fisher price one that has bunny ears, I think it is called snuggle me bunny or something like that. It is the cradle/papasan style. Get one that PLUGS IN to the wall if you buy one, becaue they eat batteries otherwise. But so, so worth the money!

Hugs to all and to those adorable babies!:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Ok here goes. I am very nervous about posting on here as last time I joined you all here it was very short lived but I am feeling like this time will be different for me.

Some of you will know me from the over 35 board and for a few we got our BFP together and I see you have just delievered the most adorable babies:flower:

Since my MC it has been a bumpy ride with medical nightmares but all that doesn't matter one little bit anymore as I got my BFP last Thursday and naturally!!!! My first beta on Friday at 4 weeks 1 day was 505 and then yesterday my 2nd one was 2198 so I am starting to relax now. I have my first scan on the 22nd and really can't wait. The strangest thing is though that I received my positive BFP on the day that my other baby was due, just as I was thinking about what I should have been doing that day and feeling a little down I received this amazing news. I truly feel like God was looking down on me.

Well I hope to catch up with you more later as I am at work and need to get ready for a meeting but take care all and I look forward to more gorgeous baby pics:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Carole...Congrats darlin! :hugs: I'm so glad your in here and things are looking good so far. Can't WAIT to celebrate with you. :happydance:


----------



## skye2010

OMG soo many beautiful bb photos finally. AWWWWWWWWWW!!!

Sweta she is gorgeous. She has so much hair :))) She looks like you I think. Really pretty :))) You are a handsome family :)))

Anna Awwwwawwwwww!!! Sooo cuuuuteeeee. She is gorgeous and I love the pink blankets. I already started pink things for mine too :)) Pls put a photo holding her as well. I'm guessing she looks like you too but can't tell too well. What do you think? She looks quite healthy so I'm sure she caught up already :)

Missmuffet can't believe Katelyn's grown so much and looks so robust. She's gonna be a strong girl LOL Love the way she is standing up on your lap :)))) hahahahaha I love her bright pink outfits.

Lucy Tilly is such a cuuutieee. How old is she now? Kisses kisssesss many kisses

MA Amelia looks very sweet too. I can't wait to see her photos once she is born. Really curious if she will look like you or Doug. What u think?

Sunshine you were talking about not being ready. hahahhahaaaa so your girl is giving you a slack now. LOL LoL!!!! Hope she will come before being induced. Any names picked yet? xxx

Lava, Junebug, Codegirl, Angela, NMG hi girls hope you're all good xxx

AFM. Sorry I couldn't keep up with all the posts yet. Will catch up soon. I'm just back from Turkey and had my anomaly scan last night. BB looks very cute. Only half a kilo, like a handful LOL!!! Hope she grows well and be born healthy :)

I wanna fly back to Turkey to look after mum who is still not well but my scan showed a low lying placenta yesterday. I will see a midwife today to see if it's ok for me to have a 4 hr flight. I think this condition gives me a risk of bleeding but I don't wanna jump into conclusions and worry before I get good info on the situation. Anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh Pablo what a cute little girl! Are you knackered yet? Those first weeks are very intense, I found anyway, the baby needs you so much! Tilly was in bed with me at night ALOT until about 6 to 8 weeks old, then she began to be happier on her own in the moses basket...then she transferred to the cot, now she is quite good at night except after the injections! :wacko:

Sveta, I basically didn't do much for the first month and Tilly was on me alot in the day, mostly asleep lol, I think as they get older they don't need to be on you so much and it gets easier, but all babies are different, some will need you longer than others...:winkwink:

MA sorry Amelia is on your bladder and in your ribs..Tilly was breech up to 33 weeks and it was getting pretty uncomfortable.....less than a month now though....soon you will be cuddling your little girl....so amazing! Seems like yesterday you got your bfp! :cloud9:

Congrats Carole! Happy and healthy 8 moths to you! :hugs:

Skye hi there! :kiss: Tilly is 4 months old now I can't believe it, the time goes so fast! I had low lying placenta but it moved up, hopefully yours will too. :flower:

Hi Rottpaw, sunshine, austin, viv, codegirl, NMG, Lava, Junebug and anyone I missed :hugs:

Tilly is on the move now, she fell off the couch yesterday and when I put all her play stuff and mat on the floor, she rolled off it and bumped into the tv stand....so now I can't leave her for a minute.....she is so determined to get moving and is very frustrated when she can't crawl and get something she wants! I need to start baby proofing the house quick! Hope everyone has a good week....can't wait to hear your scan news Carole! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## rottpaw

YAYYYYYYYYYYY! Carole so glad to see you and so excited for you!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations carole x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> OMG soo many beautiful bb photos finally. AWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> Sweta she is gorgeous. She has so much hair :))) She looks like you I think. Really pretty :))) You are a handsome family :)))
> 
> Anna Awwwwawwwwww!!! Sooo cuuuuteeeee. She is gorgeous and I love the pink blankets. I already started pink things for mine too :)) Pls put a photo holding her as well. I'm guessing she looks like you too but can't tell too well. What do you think? She looks quite healthy so I'm sure she caught up already :)
> 
> Missmuffet can't believe Katelyn's grown so much and looks so robust. She's gonna be a strong girl LOL Love the way she is standing up on your lap :)))) hahahahaha I love her bright pink outfits.
> 
> Lucy Tilly is such a cuuutieee. How old is she now? Kisses kisssesss many kisses
> 
> MA Amelia looks very sweet too. I can't wait to see her photos once she is born. Really curious if she will look like you or Doug. What u think?
> 
> Sunshine you were talking about not being ready. hahahhahaaaa so your girl is giving you a slack now. LOL LoL!!!! Hope she will come before being induced. Any names picked yet? xxx
> 
> Lava, Junebug, Codegirl, Angela, NMG hi girls hope you're all good xxx
> 
> AFM. Sorry I couldn't keep up with all the posts yet. Will catch up soon. I'm just back from Turkey and had my anomaly scan last night. BB looks very cute. Only half a kilo, like a handful LOL!!! Hope she grows well and be born healthy :)
> 
> I wanna fly back to Turkey to look after mum who is still not well but my scan showed a low lying placenta yesterday. I will see a midwife today to see if it's ok for me to have a 4 hr flight. I think this condition gives me a risk of bleeding but I don't wanna jump into conclusions and worry before I get good info on the situation. Anyone has any experience with this?

At first I thought she looked a whole lot like her daddy. Now with this picture, I'm wondering if she looks a bit like me. It'll be interesting to see. I already notice she has momma's independent spirit. :rofl: I had hoped she'd be a little laid back like daddy but I'm not so sure about that. :haha: Will be interesting for us too!

I didn't get much sleep last night so I'm down for a nap. Be back later everyone!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congratulations Carole!!!! Happy and Healthy pregnancy. Looking forward to hearing/reading your pregnancy journey


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. 

I have a ton of onesies, sleepers, sockies, swaddlers and some dresses or clothes to go out on the town for Amelia.

I also have many of these same things in sizes UP to 18mos. 


So what do I do with them now?! :shrug:

I have a dresser, I shelving unit in her closet and a two level hanging rack.

Also keep in mind I have several prefold diapers, 8 diaper covers and 9 all in one cloth diapers.

So, first things first. How do YOU organize your babies clothes in the dresser? Where do the rest go?


Thanks for the help :hug:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi ladies!

Anna - little Josephine is such a sweetie!!! Score one for us blonds! :thumbup: I'm assuming our little one will be blond, too, as both her daddy and I are. BUT - I was born with lots of jet black hair, so ya never know.

Carole - congratulations!!!!! I'm so glad you're over on the graduates thread, and look forward to reading about your experience! And your scan is on my due date - let's hope it's a big day for the both of us! Here's to a happy, healthy, and uneventful nine months :flower: 

Holy [email protected], Lava - I can't believe you're almost 20 weeks now! I swear it seems like you just found out you were pregnant... where on Earth does the time go??

Hi, Skye! Yep - we FINALLY settled on a name two nights ago (nothing like being on top of things), with a back-up name if we see her and choice #1 just doesn't fit. I don't know why it wouldn't - let's face it, newborns pretty much all look the same - but I hear it happens quite a lot. SO - hopefully we'll have an announcement to make in the next week or so. :cloud9: Try not to worry about the low placenta - I personally have no experience with it, but I've read that even though it's not the idea situation, it's not uncommon either. I think, too, that they can creep upwards as the pregnancy progresses. What did the doc say about it?

Steph - LOVE the new mama & baby photos! I just can't get over how much she's grown. Did you put her in the crib last night? How'd it go?

NMG - as far as the umm... wetness goes... I agree with everyone else. Totally normal. Just be careful with the liners. Back in June I was having some cramping that brought me in to the labor & delivery unit (they were concerned I might be going into premature labor). Turns out the cramping was due to the start of a bacterial infection that I didn't even know I had at that point. As soon as the infection was confirmed, the first thing the doc asked me was if I wore liners. I did. She went on to say that she doesn't recommend using them - because they don't breathe, they're conducive to infections. So I stopped using them and started changing the undies a couple times a day. I also would fold up some TP on particularly bad days, too - that was more breathable than the plastic base of the liners, and could be replaced each time I had to pee. Which, as we all know, is quite frequently... :haha: Of course, that's just the recommendation of one doc, but so far I haven't had another infection. Knock on wood. (Or "touch wood" if you're across the pond from the US...) :)

To everyone else - hi there! :hi:

Have a great day, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## svetayasofiya

My four week old beauty:


----------



## lavalux

Oh, Svet ... I can't see the pic! :(


----------



## svetayasofiya

:( anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls, hugs to all and so sorry I keep replying to one or two messages at a time. Can't grab more typing time than that at the moment as little guy is going through a routine transition (transitioning out of napping for hours lolololol! Bye bye "free" time, mommy!)

Bek, it is definitely confusing with the clothing, especially as the sizes of the clothes often don't correspond with what actuallynfits at any given stage, as I have learned! Gerber, especially, runs realllllllly small. I have a furniture setup that sounds similar to yours, so here is what I do, in case it is helpful. 

Sleep sacks and pj's hang in the closet, so I can judge their length at a glance. Coats and "outfit" type clothes also hang in the closet, roughly in order ofmsize. Sheets, linens and socks/hats/booties/mittens all live in the dresr drawers. Then, in his little chest of drawers, I now have a drawer dedicated to each of these ranges: 6-12 months, 12 months, 18 months, and 24 months/2T. I am planning to just look through this drawers occasionally to see what may look like it fits at anyngiven time (as it turns out, infind thisn a much better indicator of what will fit than the label!) 

Anything we use every day, like sleepers, onesies, towels and t shirts that fit currently, live in a little basket on top of the dryer. Trust me, you will be using these items (and washing them) far too often to store them anywhere else! :rofl: this includes bibs!

We also have an upstairs and downstairs changing station. Hope this helps and so sorry for all the typos. I know they are theree but don't have time to correct lol!


----------



## rottpaw

Gorgeous, Chris!:thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Hi All!

Oh Svet she is gorgeous!!!!!!! What a beauty!! Truly gorgeous!! She comes across just fine on my computer and a beautiful big picture. Just an awesome photo!!

CJ, thanks for the info. I often wonder if Jo would be more comfortable and happier on her stomach, but her head and neck muscles are already so strong she could get herself in trouble so I'm terrified to try. When she's really tired I can put her down in the bassinet on her back and she's ok ( like right now). But this mostly happens during the day. At night it's still a struggle. But the snuggle then putting her down next to me on the bed at night is working pretty well, and I think will be a good transition. 

Another question . . . Regarding BFing . . . She is attaching so well that there is a blue/ black ring around my nipple where it's bruised and when she latches it sends me through the roof in pain. Any suggestions?? Also it takes her about an hour, maybe longer to feed. Anyone else have a marathon eater?? I talk to friends who say they feed about 10 min per side and that's it. OMG, I dream of that. But she hardly get enough as it is, if I cut feed time down to 10 min she would starve. Sorry, just venting, I am starting to understand the baby blues. It's hard being isolated with such a needy infant all day long. She is precious though and I keep trying to remind myself that this time is precious. Pretty soon she'll hate me for not letting her go out with her friends on a school night. 

Skye, Hi and hope the placenta thing resolves itself. As for who Jo looks like She takes after her father very much. I will try and get a family photo going, but truth is she looks very little like me.

NMG, yep normal. 

Carole!!!!! So happy :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am so excited for you and hope for a happy and healthy nine months!!! 

AFM, counting my blessings today. I found out this morning that my doctor that just a week ago delivered my baby, lost her husband in a climbing accident. They are trying to recover the body today or tomorrow but having trouble due to the terrain where he fell near Aspen. So sad and breaks my heart. She was such an amazing doctor during our pregnancy and delivery, she does not deserve such heart break. They have one young son. So not to end on a sad note, but despite my bruised nipples, fatigue, and soreness, I am still extraordinarily grateful for all I have. 

Ok, determined to end on a happier vibe . . . baby is sleeping really soundly in bassinet right now, listening to top 40 on radio. She seems to like Rihana and the techno. Lord help me in 16 years!! 

xoxo Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, it sounds like she's not taking in enough of the aureola in her mouth. The nipple should be the last thing to enter her mouth when she latches on (tissue below it goes in first) that way the breast itself takes the brunt of the suction, not your poor nipple. Does she open wide when latching on? If so, try stuffing more of the aureola in. If not, that may be the issue. Do you have access to a lactation consultant who could observe and make suggestions? This was invaluable to me, as we did have some issues for the first month or so. Also, Z's nursing time progressively decreased, hang in there! I think if the latch improves (i.e. no more bruised nipple) it won't take her as long to nurse!

Zoë had great head control right at birth, and we didn't have any issues with the tummy sleeping. In fact, that's reassuring, since it means she can turn her head from one side to the other :thumbup:

So sorry to hear about your doc's DH, that is absolutely tragic :cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Quickie post........

Carole congrats!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Anna, when Sophie was a few days old until probably 3 weeks, it took me an hour to feed her. 1/2 hr on each boob. Then all of a sudden my boobs became so engorged with milk it now only takes her 15-30min. to eat. :shrug: Hang in there, it shouldn't always take so long. Sophie looks more like her daddy too. Really sorry to hear about your doctors husband. How tragic. :cry:

k, gotta run but have a great evening girls!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Pablo I learned to breastfeed by watching mums do it on you tube clips.....it really helped to watch....:flower:

Sorry about your docs OH so tragic :cry:

Sometimes I miss the newborn snuggly days as Tilly doesn't need this all the time now....but last night she was in my bed as she couldn't settle.....still happens occasionally....:shrug:

Sveta what a beautiful baby! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna, I jinxed myself. Sophie has been up since 1am and has been on the boob since nearing 3am. Thats 2hrs of eating!!!! Grrr I fed her at 11pm but she didn't eat much and I could barely wake her so I put her to bed then pumped. Clearly in the short 1hr and a 1/2 she slept my boobs never had enough time to regenerate so she's been sucking for two hours. Guess I'm not getting any sleep tonight :growlmad: She's also pooped like five times during this too. I can't wait until she starts pooping less. :dohh:


----------



## skye2010

Awww Swet look at her, isn't she gorgeous!!! Awwwwww.... OMG all of a sudden all these little people on the thread. We do all the talking but they get all the star light :))) I must say i'm loving all the photos more than any of the posts here. LOL LOL!!!!! 

Rebekah oats also help loads on constipation. Have you tried it ever? Oat biscuits or porridge + Lot's and lot's of water.

Angela that was a great tip for the cupboard. I love the idea of hanging them so I can see the lengths. Do you think perhaps I should start shopping for the bb furniture and clothes. I'm 22 months now? I'm getting confused cause there is so much to be prepared beforehand and perhaps starting in a good time would help. Also how much newborn and how much 6 months and how much 1 year do I need? I know it is harder to go shopping with a little baby but is 1 year clothes not too advanced?? 

Anna I'm soo sorry for your dr's family. That is such a horror story. Poor woman. When I face a sudden or a close person's death I feel like you. That while we are living a comfortable life in a bubble some unlucky others have their own unfortunate bad luck. Life is cruel sometimes. I hope your family and little Josephine is protected from this bad luck. On a happier note a family photo would be great. Cuts down on the guessing game which is actually my favourite about new borns "Who will she/he look like" Hahhahahahahahaaa. 

Shirin's last ultrasound images show a perfect little profile with huge lips, lot's of cheek and a little chin. Indicating "MEEE" :) (DH: small lips, shallow cheeks , quite the opposite) I think I'm gonna go for a private ultrasound on 26 weeks just to get some images. Hahahahhahahhaha!!! Am I being vein?

Midwife yesterday told me I wasn't allowed to fly anymore. I was disappointed but I guess it worked for the best. I won't get so exhausted going back and forths. Mum will have to sort herself out though which is very worrying since she is still in the hospital and I don't know how much her condition has improved. This situation might force her to find a helper in the house finally which would be a superb outcome.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sophie is still awake and eating again. She went down for 1/2hr


----------



## svetayasofiya

:cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Growth spurt Chris? I think Z fed for most hours at that age because of one!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Svet hang in there, I promise it wont always be like that but I remember those nights well!

Skye hugs sweetie and glad everything is well with you. Hope everything gets sorted with your mom and i will her in my prayers!

Anna SO sorry about your doctors husband. Inwill pray for her and their son. I think sudden things like that are even harder tomtake than when you hae some notice, because there is so much shock added to the loss. So so sorry. Glad you and Josephine are well!

Junebug how are you feeling? Still all good? So excited for you and a bit jealous of your blissful first tri so far :rofl: lol! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Lucy I miss those early snuggly days sometimes too. Yesterday Ethan snuggled up though t nap for an hour and a half in my arms. Loved it! :cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry girlsnfor all the short posts here and theree. Hugs to everyone else, Steph, Terri, Lava, Rowan, NMG, Carole, Bek and Charmaine and anyone else I missed! and Sunshine you must be about to pop lady?


----------



## pablo797

Morning Ladies!!

Svet, so sorry for your night. What weird little creatures they are. I keep looking for patterns I can put Jo in and none fit. I think I have to be a little more flexible and on the fly and stop looking for a schedule to fit her into. Last night she ate a HUGE meal at 7ish, then fed again at 10, then wouldn't settle and ate HUGE again at 12. I had to give her formula as there was no way my body would have been able to meet those demands. HOWEVER, she slept from 12:30/1:00 to 7:30 this morning. I couldn't believe it!! All night!!! I know this was probably a fluke, but I will take it. I feel like a new person. I remember waking up at 2:00 and she was fussing. I lulled her back to sleep hoping for just one more hour before next feeding, and next thing I knew it was 6:00am. Crazy. Good to know she is not the only marathon eater. Did you finally get her down? Also good to know the feeding time will diminish. I did wake up this morning to a soaking wet shirt from my boobs leaking and feeling so engorged. I got up and pumped at 6, they were huge, so maybe you're right the milk is finally coming in better. Thing is this morning she ate 3oz of breast milk from a bottle ( I pumped earlier that morning) but after I fed her I pumped and got only 2oz, meaning I would have been short by an ounce. I think the baby is better at getting milk out than pump, but I still feel as if I'm falling short. 

Ok, CJ, thanks for the heads up. I feel as if she has a good latch, but I may be wrong. We have a breast feeding consult on staff at the hospital and she was helpful when I was there but I I think I will give her a call and see if I can see her today. I think you're right, that the nipple isn't far enough in, but hard as I try I can't seem to get it in further, or maybe she slides back???? Anyway how are you feeling??? 

MA, forgot to weigh in on baby clothes. Best advice I got re: sorting baby clothes is not to go by age on clothing but hold it up against the other items to gauge size and go from smallest to bigger. Most of my stuff is folded as I don't have a lot of hanging space. 

Skye, sorry to hear about your mum and sorry no more flights, but you are right maybe a blessing. Good luck with baby clothes shopping. I wish I could send you my stuff as she grows out of it. Actually I could. We have already grown out of anything I had for premies and some of the smaller stuff as Jo is pretty long. Let me know and I'll start boxing things up. 

Rottpaw, glad for the short burst of posts. Any check in is good. 

Austin, hope you are well. 

Hi to NMG, Lucy, Sunshine, Carol, and everyone else I am forgetting. Hope all is well . . 

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah  In terms of organization  I have Katelyns blankets, burp clothes, towels, and sheets (and bibs) in a hanging organizing in the closet. The clothes she wears now in a drawer, dresses hanging up in the closet. PJs, socks, and headbands in a separate drawer in her dresser. The clothes I have that are too bit I have put into gift bags I received from my shower and labeled them. They reside on the closet floor in order of size. Yes, like Angela said, you will be doing laundry about every other day. I too have a changing table/bassinet downstairs where we keep change of clothes, burp cloth, blankets, diapers, etc. 

Chris #2  No, we didnt put Katelyn in her crib last night :blush:. We did buy a new video monitor though and my hubby is going to start putting her in today during nap. I'll let you know how that goes.

Chris #1  GORGEOUS PHOTO!!!!! She is a doll! I am sure you continually kiss those cheeks of hers. I love her sheets too hee hee. It sounds like Sophie is going through a growth spurt. Katelyn does that everytime she goes through one. She will eat like every 30 minutes and sleep a little. This goes on for a day or so, then she will sleep for very long periods  this goes on for another day or so. Then the next thing I know she needs new clothes LOL. 

Anna  I am soooo sorry to hear about your Dr husband. My heart goes out to her and their son and I will keep them in my prayers. And I agree with June, it doesnt sound like Jo is latching on properly. Also, it used to take Katelyn about 45 minutes to an hour eat 2 oz. She would stop, sleep and then start again. When you feel yourself getting frustrated just look at her beautiful little face. That worked for me most of the time(not ALL the time). The isolated feeling does get better especially when you start taking her around other people (which for me was at month 3 per her pediatrician). 

For those starting out Bfing  remember to drink lots of water (even when breastfeeding) and get sleep. That helps with the milk production. I also take an herbal supplement recommended by my lactation consultant at Kasier. Fenugreek  I take about 4 pills 3x a day and I get about 1 - 1 ½ oz more when I pump. I was also told when I first started to BF to try and pump directly after a feeding so that your body is tricked into thinking that the baby is still eating/needs food and you produce more milk. 

Skye  Yes, you can definitely start shopping for furniture now. I would not get too many newborn outfits as most full term babies out grow then in about 2 weeks. I would get some though and then get a lot of 0-3month and some 3, and then get 3-6. Once the baby is born about a month or so after you will have a better idea of what you need. I am now getting Katelyn 6month stuff that is for cold weather. I am thinking that by the time she is big enough to wear 6 month clothing it will be around nov/December time frame. Trust me friends and family will buy a different sizes. I have tons of stuff for 12 months. It sits in the closet just waiting. I also have really cute 3 month fleece pjs that she wont ever wear because by the time it gets cold enough to wear them she will be too big for them. Oh well. Hope your mom is doing better and sorry that youw ont be able to fly any longer. 

AFM I am very tired as Katelyn woke up at 4am hungry. She nursed for about 20 minutes and then pushed my boob out of her mouth. I thought she was done eating so I put her back down. She fussed for about 30 more minutes and then I realized she was still hungry. She refused to nursed and kept pushing my boob out of her mouth. Finally, I woke up my hubby and went downstairs and fixed her a bottle with 2oz. She ate that and then went back to sleep  around 6am. Was up again at 8:30  though she wasnt hungry  just wanted to play. Which is hard since I am trying to get ready for work. I am hoping tonight she sleeps til 6 or 7am and that she will nurse. Although I have read that some babies wont take the boob when mommy is on her period. So that may be why. Hubby and Katelyn are coming for lunch today! My poor hubby  she hasnt been napping too well lately and will only sleep for like 5-15 minutes at a time. He cant get anything done. I am hoping that it is just a phase and that she is trying to get used to me not being there. Fingers crossed that she starts napping regularly. I did tell hubby that we need to start putting her in her crib for nap time. No more bassinet downstairs. We shall see how that works out. 

Hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else: Charmaine, Viv, Terri, NMG, Lava, Rowen, Carole, June  anyone else I may have missed. Hope all is well. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ladies, this is slightly off topic but I'm in need of some input here.

My sil has 5 kids and my other sil has twins. Then there's 6 adults.

On MY side there's just my parents (who remember, are very material oriented and spend LOADS even when they can't afford it because that's the way they show their affection).

On top of that, my mom has Christmas eve with HER side of the family. That's 23 adults, 11 children.

Dads side has 12 adults and there's only our Amelia when she gets here that's the child.

I feel overwhelmed! This is the first year with our own immediate family...Doug, Myself and Amelia. We want peace and honestly our monies have been put toward her these past several months and will most likely be put toward her and housing costs.


My sil as much as I love her wants US to come up to her place for Thanksgiving...NOT going to happen because Doug has to work AND I'm not driving to PA from New York only a few short weeks after having Amelia. It's not honestly realistic for US to drive up there.

THEN she's asking what to do this year. Picking an adult out of a hat? Pick a couple, or just do all the kids only.


Now I'm not trying to be a grinch of Christmas here, but with ALL these people on all sides It's costly! It was costly BEFORE Amelia was conceived.....WITH her, it's even more costly because she has necessities that come first.

Last year we limited all the places we went and had a LOVELY intimate Christmas together which is what I want to start for Amelia. A "FAMILY" tradition that consists of the 3 of us. A quiet family Christmas maybe with going to the traditional brunch every other year at my dads side. We get brunch and don't have to cook the rest of the day.

What I CAN'T do is the Christmas Eve with my mothers family, Christmas morning at my parents, Christmas Brunch with my dads side and fill in somewhere with my husbands family. :wacko: It's driving me NUTS! My mom doesn't want to back down...I've asked for YEARS to switch the Christmas eve thing and she refuses. But they expect us there for Christmas morning and then move to dads side for brunch.

My sil however, expects us to gather at some point where her 5 kids load up on gifts that 2 of the kids never even appreciate...then one of them says he's board and wants to leave because he didn't get what he wanted.

Honestly I'm THROUGH with this. The whole IDEA of Christmas is to celebrate the birth of Jesus Christ. I want to incorporate that in my daughters life and NOT to expect HUGE amounts of gifts. Don't get me wrong, I don't want her to be in NEED., I just don't feel as though she needs all the latest and greatest top gifts...I don't want her to lose sight that the celebration is about a Savior who was BORN so that she could live eternally in heaven...the gift is LIFE and while small tokens are nice....they do not represent the biggest gifts in life...LOVE, LIFE, JOY, Happiness, and all the other fruits of the spirit.

So now I'm trying to come up with an idea of what to do. My thought is to have a combined Christmas dinner on Christmas even with both my moms side AND my husbands side. NO PRESSIES please! Just yourselves. Now some will LOVE the idea because like us, they just don't have the money. OTHERS on the other hand like my SIL who says she purposely doesn't give her kids a lot of gifts but one big gift...expects it as my parents and some others. 

My thought is I don't want to really travel around with a newborn making her sick. She will be in her nursery most of the time safe and sound. I'll make a simple dish for everyone with simple dessert. ((I usually have prime rib dinner but not with that many)). THEN, instead of everyone giving gifts. I thought I'd buy small party favors and give them out as they leave.

Games, food, Christmas music, memories. That's what I was hoping for without the focus being how much and how big the gifts are.

OR, 

That doug and I would donate money and gifts to a family in need this year and let that be that.

Does anyone have a HUGE family of extendeds on both sides? What do you do?? How would you handle this?! :shrug:


----------



## newmarriedgal

MA - I have a huge family on both sides and know exactly what you mean.

I am one of 10, more than half are married, 19 grandkids so far on my side. Then Charlie has 2 sisters and a brother, 8 couples of aunts and uncles and about 25 first cousins (i lost track of 2nd cousins) who LOVE to get together and spend money. These cousins grew up in very well-off homes and don't appear to come across as spoiled but love to spend money on themselves and each other. Then throw in his sisters who are broke but continuously borrow money to put on lavish events to make it seem they fit in. So yep, I understand.

As to what to do, well, that is ever the question. :wacko: Before we were engaged, it was easy, you do your family, I'll do mine and see you late that night. When we were engaged last year, I really wanted to spend thanksgiving at my moms because it wasn't focused on gifts and she's a great cook. So we went to his sisters after dinner. Long day for me! the problem on my side is my mom plans for holidays sooooo far in advance and needs to know how much to buy for and his sisters ask charlie to come over about 1-2 days before the holiday! When I ask them, I get the "oh we don't know what we are doing yet" regardless that it is the same every year! ugh, off topic. anyways, I don't want to go to his sisters because A) they can't cook, and B) it's always a gift production, even when we do a grab. You can't bring a beautiful handmade pot holder/tea towel gift pack when they are giving coach bags! And christmas at my mom's consists of only SOME couples giving gifts to others and ignoring others (came up because one year they didn't like the gifts my brothers wife gave the kids - so much drama). I told my mom once we have the baby, we would see everyone at the family party my sister throws - where it's just food and no gifts - and then call them on the holiday morning as I want quiet family time. And I told Charlie to tell his family that we would do the same, but just with his sisters and brother and keep the huge extended family meeting for the party they have every year or every other year in the summer. 

As far as the gift giving to everyone goes, I told him NO and to tell his family we are focusing on the future so expect thoughtful homebaked goods as gifts, no exceptions and I would tell mine the same. so far on my side they expect me to be mean, so they just told me it figures and I am a miser and other things, but you know what, I actually feel much better and the financial weight of the upcoming holiday is lighter. It will be awkward when people are passing gifts out around us if we end up being there on the day but we are standing firm and hope they will understand. If not, well, too [email protected] bad and I'll have the meaning of christmas in MY heart, [email protected]! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I'm not sure if I even helped you (prob not, sorry) but know this: you are not going through this alone! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Doug and I are going to talk about it tonight. My parents aren't going to be happy either way. #1 my dad smokes something awful and I don't want Christmas day with Amelia there. The pediatrician mentioned it can cause upper respitory issues and he's made it clear by smoking with me in the room he's not planning to quit but expects to see his grand-daughter. That in itself is going to be another issue to tackle. :wacko:

Yet I don't think they'll travel to US as they expect US to travel the hour back and forth to them all the time. They RARELY travel here. 

No matter what, things are going to have to change. I just need to come up with something!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah - I have lots of folks between me (4 siblings each with 2-4 children) and my hubby's family (4 siblings each with 2 children). What we do for the adults is draw names. I normally get something that is 5-10 dollars or free for the children. My brother's wife has a LOT of folk on her end and this is what they do:

For the adults everyone buys a gift card and put it in a brown paper bag then all the bags go under the tree and they do sort of a white elephant exchange. For the kids they go to like the dollar store and bought 10 of all the same item for 10 children. THere are 10 stockings and each adult/couple will put the item they bought into the stocking and they child gets that as their present. 

I agree with you that traveling at Thanksgiving may be a bit much and I am sure that they family will understand. One of the things that I want to be part of my family tradition is making an ornament for the Christmas tree each year.I also like your idea of the party favors. I will confirm with my brother on what he does and get back as it is simple and may work for you and your fam


----------



## lavalux

I am an only child and it's just me and my parents. We've done lots of gifts in the past, but a couple years ago, I told my parents that I needed to focus on debt repayment and so we only do one gift each. In addition, my mom makes me a needlepoint ornament (she's been doing this since the year of my birth and it usually connect to a milestone that occurred during the year - could decorate a tree now just with these ornaments). It means a lot to me so I thought I'd mention it because it seems like a few of you are crafty and looking for a small, handmade, meaningful gift tradition to begin with you new babies.

However, DH's extended family is a different story and is much larger. This is what they do ... after Christmas dinner, we all pick names for the following year out of a hat. We buy a gift or a couple gifts just for that one person. No exceptions. And of course, DH and I exchange gifts privately on Christmas morning.

Anyway, that is a good plan if everyone agrees, but if not, then I like your idea of doing a handmade gift (cookies, spiced tea in pretty tins, and ornament) and giving the same to everyone - even the kids - and if some folks don't like it ... too bad. :)

AFM,
I'll be heading tomorrow to the beach and will be back on Monday night. Tuesday is my 20 week anatomy scan. Will check in after that. Maybe there will be another baby born to our Graduates family while I'm gone. :)


----------



## rottpaw

Laura have a wonderful trip! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Enjoy the beach Lava!!! Where are you going?


----------



## lavalux

Ugg, can't sleep. How are all you new mums doing? Probably up at this hour like me! :)

We are going to Santa Rosa Beach, Florida which is near Seaside for those of you in the States. It is on the Florida panhandle and the water is so clear and it's just miles of sugar white sand. Really beautiful. Maybe I'm up because I'm excited. Or heartburn & hunger? Who knows anymore. :) I've got my fur baby on my lap right now. I melt when she looks up adoringly at me ... I can't imagine how I will feel when it's one of my babies. The breastfeeding sounds really challenging at first, but I bet it's all worth it when you have one of those moments! 

I love Sophie's new ticker, Svet! It's fun seeing all the baby tickers. Pablo/Anna - I hope to see one on your profile when I get back. Ha! Ha!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm up too. I'll give it another hour and if I can't sleep I'll try another Ambien tonight. I'm so jealous of my husband. He puts his head down and snores as soon as his head hits the darn pillow! :shrug:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Rebekkah and Laura I feel your pain as I too had a rough night last night and just couldn't get off, when I finally did it seemed like only minutes until my alarn went off for work. I am exhausted today and going to see if I can sneak home early and catch a nap.

I also totally get you with the DH falling asleep so easily, mine can fall asleep anywhere honestly. Even been known to happen in a club when the music is blaring out, if he needs to sleep thats it nothing stops him hahaha. Downside is he snores really badly to the point that at the moment he has slept in the spare room most nights as he wants me to sleep well as he is fussing all over me and being protective. 

So I am now 1 week away from my first scan and I just know the next 7 days are going to drag and I just want to see my little bean on screen now. I know that once I have seen the evidence on screen that I will calm down a little. I know it sounds stupid as my beta was so good the other day but I can't seem to completely relax yet and accept that this is definitely happening. Roll on 22nd!!

Well I hope you all have a great day and hope to catch up on all your news soon :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole, what your feeling is NOT stupid. It's what a mother goes through after having a loss. Whether early on or preterm like myself, there are specific milestones in our head we must visually see and pass before we can come to terms with feeling content and BREATHE again. Once you get to that point, try to enjoy this little one! :hugs: It took me a while. Honestly I didn't breathe until week 28 because of my own experience. After 30wks I was EXTATIC though. :winkwink: So I get it. It's not stupid at all and will be a celebration once you pass your milestone. I pray the week goes by quickly and you'll see your little bean on the screen and be able to rejoice! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi, all! :flower:

Chris - what a beautiful little girl!!! You must be so proud of her! :cloud9:

Anna - wow, an hour to feed AND bruises? You poor thing! Hopefully it's a latch issue/growth spurt combo like the others said, and will resolve itself soon. Such heartbreaking news about your doctor's hubby. You're right - it really makes you appreciate all the blessings in your life. My prayers go out to her and her family.

Angela - yep. I'm pretty much ready to pop. 39 weeks today... I have a doc appointment this afternoon. I'm hoping I'll get some good news that things are rolling along and I've started dilating. Last week I was closed up tight. :growlmad: Let's hope things have progressed since then... C'mon kid - it's been a pleasure, but Get Out. :haha:

Lava - have fun this weekend! That beach sounds absolutely heavenly! I had really hoped to do something like that back in early June, but we live near Buffalo NY - even though we could find some decent hotel deals in the FL area, airfare was crazy expensive so we wound up abandoning that plan. :(

MA - as far as the X-mas thing goes... I don't have a large family (only child, with what few relatives I have except parents out of state), and the DH only has one brother, but I do have an alternative to the gift giving/visiting dilema. Do what we're doing. Nothing. This year we're not going anywhere. Gifts will be minimal, and the grandparents can stop by the house at some point over the season and we'll exchange. If anyone has a problem with that arrangement, too bad. Don't come over. A sane and happy first X-mas with our daughter is far more important to us than worrying about anyone else's bent nose. 

Your family comes first now. _Especially_ now, when it's all so precious and new. Those that love you will respect that, even if they don't really like it. Next year you can start the crazy holiday schedule, but THIS year it's all about Mommy, Daddy, and brand new baby. For me, at least, all else is secondary.

Junebug, Viv, Austin, Skye, Steph, Lucy, Rowan, NMG, Carole, and anyone else I may have missed - good morning!

AFM - not too much. I have a BFing class after my doc appointment today, so I'm hoping to get some useful info. I think the whole BF start-up experience is scaring me more than the actual delivery...

Have a great day, ladies! :)


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone is well today! I'm off to a cardiologist appointment this afternoon....

I started my knitting class the other day - so much fun! I was the only one in their 30's, the rest were between 50-80 and they were a hoot! so much fun and they are so excited that I'm expecting. I learned a ton and am well on my way on the blanket. Saw my mom yesterday and told her I was doing so well with poppy and how I only have gained 2 pounds so far and she told me big deal, you will be packing it on soon and then won't be able to get it off..... :wacko: I said maybe not, and she told me I have no idea what I'm talking about and I will get much fatter. So I changed the subject :haha: I mean really, I started off over weight, so who knows how much I will gain, I'm not trying to limit but not gorging either! 

Anna, I hope it gets easier for you! I'm thinking of bf and supplementing with formula so Charlie can be involved more. But my friend also had trouble bf'ing and I'm terrified I will too! but time will tell.....

lava - i hope you thoroughly enjoy your long weekend! Jealous! :thumbup: trying to plan a trip myself before :baby:

sorry you girls were up early too, I was up from 1am to about 4am and was so frustrated but didn't get out of bed, kept trying to fall back asleep. I was hot then cold then sweating, ugh, it was a tough night for all of us, it seems. I am just getting used to no sleep so when Feb comes around, i'll be ready!! :winkwink:

Carol - I'm so thrilled you are here and almost ready for your first scan :happydance::happydance: We are with you every step of the way! 

A big :hugs: and hello to all my other friends on here, I will check back later, but I have to run and get some tylenol to try and kick this huge headache I've had for days....I'm hoping the cardiologist can hear the heartbeat without the doppler thingy and just the stethoscope...... :hugs:

be back later! Beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ah, NMG. Your mother's beginning to get on my last darn nerve! My mother doesn't show affection and she can be judgmental with others but for the most part, she tries to be kind and a good hostess to people. Even if at times it's with a fake attitude.

My heart would be broken if I had to deal with both your parents like that ALL the time! Mine are bad enough without showing emotion but at least they act somewhat happy and not always a sour puss. While my mom can act jealous where cleaning is concerned or thinness is concerned, I don't think she's really jealous of the pregnancy either.

all that to say I couldn't handle your mother being like that all the time. I'd close myself off from her and pray she'd come back with a better attitude or I'd have to cut her off altogether. I've actually done that once with my own mother and she tweaked her attitude a bit.


As for the knitting group...Ugh! I LOVE hanging around the 50-80 group. Mainly because they're so darn carefree and LOVE to chat. last year in my knitting group there were women in their 30's and 40's. All of us had a story to tell. I had lost my son, another woman lost her teenage daughter, someone else was in remission from breast cancer and there was a mother of a son lost in Iraq who was knitting helmet hats for the military. I guess they were like beanies for the head and kept the sweat and head from getting sore in their helmets. It was the loveliest group I'd every been in! I pray you find solace in that group! :hugs:

Still haven't slept so I had Doug take me to a Panera drive thru to get lunch and takeaway dinner. We came home and he finished the rest of Amelia's wash while I folded and hung them. Oh how her room is FINALLY coming along.

I've got a sheet on her bed. :rofl: It's NOT the color I or theme I want, but it's good enough for now. I'm going to pick out some material soon and a friend of mine is going to make me some fitted sheets. I plan to make a quilt later on and I'm not sure what I'll do for the dust ruffle yet. We ordered the cutest scripture decal for above her bed and I plan to get another in RED with her name on it to put above it Speak TRUTH! "She is fearfully and wonderfully made" from Psalms.

I'm still deciding on the decal theme for the side wall. I have to buy a tea table. Waiting on the glider, will buy a side table and here's the exciting part....I found a photographer....a friend of a friend ((professional)) who will do a photo shoot of Amelia (maybe a couple with us in it) for get this...75.00. :happydance: We'll get the cd and all rights to make our own copies OR we can pay her to do them. I'm actually going to put one of the photo's to canvas to put on her wall (another one come her 1st birthday). The other photogs here want 300.00 and because this is a friend of a friend I got a darn good deal. I thought to myself "come again"?! When I heard the price. I'll take a photo and create a Christmas Card too. :thumbup: I was just REALLY happy to reserve her for that cheap! :happydance:

Other than that, I'm nesting now more than ever as I'm sure Doug is SO HAPPY. :lol: He's been doing laundry, putting things away, I let him have it because he's not cleaning the countertops as he eats downstairs so I've been doing it (because it drives me NUTS). He's been putting dishing in the washer and putting them away, feeding the plants, feeding the dogs....helped me today with the bathroom storage closet as I bought some organizing bins.

He asked for a hunny do list and I gave him one. It's LONG. Main thing though is sweeping, mopping and scrubbing the wood trim. THEN sweeping the porch, getting cobwebbs off my planters, making it look nice from the street. I'd also like him to organize the basement, sweet it and get the cobwebbs out as well.

Monday I have a Chiropractor appointment. I broke down and thought I'd try 1 more idea to turn Amelia before the c-section. I actually feel popping lately in my lower spine so I know there's an issue that needs correction. Lets see if it loosens things and turns her to a perfect head down chin tucked position. :winkwink:

All done for now. I'm exhausted and think I'll FINALLY nap now! Love to you all.


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!!

So lovely to see you all here - I remember many of you from the TTC 35+ thread! Many thanks to Muffet who invited me over here! :hugs:

So here I am after my miscarriage last year, expecting #1 - just over 17 weeks now and yes I am still terrified LOL

I am 39 years old now and will be 2 weeks away from turning 40 when my little squishy is born!!

I hope everyone is well!! xoxoxo


----------



## MissMuffet08

YAY Animal Cracker!!! Welcome. It is good to have you here.


----------



## animalcracker

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Rebekkah and Laura I feel your pain as I too had a rough night last night and just couldn't get off, when I finally did it seemed like only minutes until my alarn went off for work. I am exhausted today and going to see if I can sneak home early and catch a nap.
> 
> I also totally get you with the DH falling asleep so easily, mine can fall asleep anywhere honestly. Even been known to happen in a club when the music is blaring out, if he needs to sleep thats it nothing stops him hahaha. Downside is he snores really badly to the point that at the moment he has slept in the spare room most nights as he wants me to sleep well as he is fussing all over me and being protective.
> 
> So I am now 1 week away from my first scan and I just know the next 7 days are going to drag and I just want to see my little bean on screen now. I know that once I have seen the evidence on screen that I will calm down a little. I know it sounds stupid as my beta was so good the other day but I can't seem to completely relax yet and accept that this is definitely happening. Roll on 22nd!!
> 
> Well I hope you all have a great day and hope to catch up on all your news soon :hugs:

Carole! OMG I remember you from the TTC 35+ thread! I am so thrilled to hear you got your BFP!! Much love and sticky, sticky, sticky vibes, love! I can't wait to hear about your scan!! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

MissMuffet08 said:


> YAY Animal Cracker!!! Welcome. It is good to have you here.

Ah, it is so good to be here! I missed everyone!! I just sent you a PM saying that the TTC 35+ thread was the best of all. I don't feel 'at home' in any of the other threads on this board. So lovely to see everyone! xo:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well hello there stranger! :hugs: Welcome "home"! WTG on the bfp. So EXCITED to see you've graduated with us and am looking forward to the other ladies getting in here soon! :happydance:


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> Well hello there stranger! :hugs: Welcome "home"! WTG on the bfp. So EXCITED to see you've graduated with us and am looking forward to the other ladies getting in here soon! :happydance:

Hello MA! Wow, judging by your signature you are so close to giving birth! How exciting for you! :hugs: So good to see you! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yup. I had my stitch out last friday. While she's transverse and not head down it could be anytime now. I'm scheduled for a c-section and am having Chiropractic adjustments on Monday to see one more time if she'll turn and engage. Looking forward to finally holding my rainbow baby! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

YAYYYY Animal! Welcome back and I am SO happy to hear you are 17 weeks! You will love this group and we are so glad to see you back!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats animalcracker!! Welcome to the group! Awesome group of women here. i find this thread so supportive and full of knowledge. xo Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## skye2010

Yaaaay :happydance::happydance: Animal Cracker it's great to hear from u. Dunno if you remember me but we were quite worried about you on the other thread for a while. So glad that you come back with the wonderful news :))))))

Angela thank you so much for the well wishes :)) xx Are you thinking of trying again than? You had a miracle once and why not twice :) hahahahahah!!!!

CJ Are you going to have a ticker for the new bb? I wanna see the progress pls. ;-)

Anna I am loving Jo as u tell more. Good girl she lets mummy have a night's sleep even if it's an odd one out. Thank you so much for thinking of me xxxx You are a sweetie. But but no worries as your hands are full. Better get her a little chubby munchkin and add more photos. That would make me really happy :)))

Steph aww you already need to go back. That's gonna be hard leaving Katelyn still smelling of milk at home :nope: When are you starting? Is it part time or full time? Good luck hon.

MA that's a tough one, what a dilemma :shrug: But you know one thing, I wouldn't let the bb in a smokey room no matter who it is smoking. I was a smoker once and now I get a horrible itchy throat a head ache and a voice crack for a week when I sit with a smoking person for an hour. I wake up all exhausted the next day. So there is your answer. Your dad will have to go to the balcony or be bb deprived. U have to put some photos soon. Can't wait to see the nursery :))

My parents never used to give us presents on birthdays or new years which was very sad. We did get toys and some presents other times but never on occasions. So I love doing all that. I make a tree even though it's not in our tradition. DH doesn't care much about that but he does buy presents. They are getting cheaper and more careless every year. LOL! I do all the cooking and invite people around. I'm really looking fwd to having a kid in the house so the xmass will be more fun. Dunno if I could handle such a big get together like yours though.

NMG I get a bit shocked on how your parents talk so carelessly with you and put you down like that. Of course you will peel off all the bb weight afterwards. I'm told as long as you eat healthy food (lot's of greens, protein and less fats and sugary stuff) your weight loss will be very easy.

By the way I am really intrigued by our dear tiny framed Posh. How on earth did she pop such a chubby baby? My friend suggested she probably had a nutritionist giving her all the food that feeds the bb but not her figure. In that case what are these super foods? And how can we get a hold of them? My boobs have already doubled in size :wacko:and my limbs have become like sausages. Let's see what I will become like in a few months. I don't care that much though except when I glimpse at a big mirror in a shop. Luckily all mirrors in our flat is torso size :)))

Laura, beach talk and xmass talk together LOL!!!! Have a great time on the beach. 20 week scan will be great. You will get to see both bbs and find out about the sex of the other bb. The appt took almost an hour for me so I'm guessing it will be longer for you. Which means you will get to watch them longer. So exciting. I started sleeping a bit better since I started stuffing a pillow between my legs. Might go buy the pregnancy pillow next week sometime. Did you try that yet?

Carole where are you at with the pregnancy. Sometimes you don't see the hb before 7 weeks and it becomes a total agony to wait. Hope you are not any earlier than that. :hugs: I'm sure it's all good though. This baby wanted to come along so fingers xed it will be a keeper.

Sunshine can't believe you are literally good to gooo. How long would the dilating take? How do you know btw that you are dilating. Do you check it on the mirror or sthg? (This question is sounds a bit silly to my ears. I bet you're gonna say the dr checked)

Afm I started taking a bit more easy after that appt. Also the possibility of having a csection actually made me relax more than agitate me. Bit of an odd reaction I know :) But funny enough I tend to calm down more when I know the obstacle. Decided to give the midwife a miss and go along with the hospital's suggestions. We'll see what comes :) Thank you all for the shopping suggestions. I think I'll start soon so I'll be prepared just in case.

:hi: to all lovely ladies I didn't mention xxxxx


----------



## sunshine71

Morning!

Skye - yes, the doctor checked. :haha: What I want to know is how the doctor can tell. It's not like they can fit a ruler in there, or anything... :haha: I know it can take a while once you start dilating. If I remember correctly, Anna was at 1 or 1.5 centimeters for a while before she finally went in to labor. 

Welcome, Animal!!! I remember you from the other thread, and I'm very happy to see you here! And don't feel bad about turning 40 right after the baby's born - I unfortunately just hit the 40 mark, so will officially be a 40 year old new mommie. :dohh: At least you can honestly say you were in your 30's when you gave birth. MUCH better! :winkwink:

MA - holy nesting, batman!! Wanna know what my nesting instincts did to me? I called a cleaning lady. She'll be here Monday morning. :thumbup:

Beth - my heart goes out to you for what you have to put up with. :flower: I can't even begin to imagine how difficult it must be for you. I'm completely amazed at your positive attitude - what a strong person you are! Make sure you get that trip planned - you certainly deserve it!!

To all the other ladies I didn't personally address - mornin'! :howdy:

AFM - I saw the midwife yesterday. STILL haven't dilated, but she said my cervix was soft and the head was low. She was prodding around in there for what seemed like forever, trying to "get things moving along." Hey - excuse me, but OUCH!! Of COURSE my cervix was soft - you just pummeled it into submission! 

I'm scheduled for a non-stress test on Tuesday, and then we'll probably set up an induction date. Although she seemed to think that there's a slight possibility I could go in to labor this weekend. I, however, am not _nearly_ as optimistic. :nope:

Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## codegirl

:hi: everyone!!

I read back a bit but it's hard to retain what I wanted to write so...

:hugs: to those that need it and

:dance: congrates to those that end it :D


One thing I remember was transitioning to a crib. I can share my experiences.

Edward - slept on a human for the first 6 weeks. We all took turns. then we moved him to a co-sleeper style bed (Arms Reach) and he slept in it till he was just over 5 months. When he stop sleeping well in it (out grew it) we transitioned him to the crib in his room.

Nothing really went smoothly and he was a crap sleeper until he was 13 months. I don't think it was anything we did or didn't do, it's just him.

With Eric I discovered the joys of co-sleeping so he slept in bed with me for 6 or so weeks. Then when my body couldn't take it anymore I slid him over to the co-sleeper bed. Then, just like his brother, he outgrew it and at just over 5 months we moved him to his crib.

The big difference is that I don't sweat it if I need to pull him into bed with me because he can't fall alseep in the wee hours of the morning, or if I can face sitting up to nurse because I'm so tired. Mastering nursing laying down with Eric has been a blessing and I recommend it for everyone.

So in a nut shell, transitions are hard and different for everyone. My advice is don't think it has to happen hard and fast, just do what works for that night, or that stretch of sleep and slowly it will all work out.

Oh, and my "horrible sleeper" has been sleeping through the night since he was 13 months, bed at 7:30 and up at 8am. He also transitioned to his "big boy bed" at just over 2 years old without issue.


----------



## animalcracker

Good morning girls!

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome! 

Rottpaw - oh my goodness, how gorgeous is your little Ethan?! I can't believe how quickly time has flown, he is getting so big! He is too precious for words!

Skye2010 - judging by your signature you are 22 weeks pregnant?! :wohoo: Congratulations! Doesn't it feel wonderful?

Svetayasofia - and you have a little girl, Sophie who is a month old? Conrats to you! :hugs:

Sunshine71 - OMG lady, you are just about ready to pop!! LOL! That is just wonderful news and you must be so incredibly excited!

Obviously I have missed so much while I was gone! It is so nice to be back though..I missed you guys!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

afternoon ladies!

Animalcrackers - looks like we are almost exactly the same in weeks....What is your due date? Mine is Feb 20th..... I see from our tickers we are both onions! :haha::haha::haha:

I look at being an older mom like I do my men: the more mature you are, the more you can handle things :haha: Since I married a man 19 years older than me, I have no problems having this baby now and hopefully to have more, even as I pass 40.:thumbup:

sunshine, I love your idea of nesting :haha::haha::haha: I hate cleaning, so I may need to drop that hint... So sorry about the sore cervix! Praying for the a safe and healthy weekend, even if that means LABOR!!!! WOO! 

skye - I already know I have to have a c-section (due to a fractured and out-of-place tailbone) so it's easier for me to accustom myself to it, but I'm sure I'd be nervous if I thought to go naturally all along then be hit with the c-section later. My best friend had her baby last January and was pushing for 2 days when they did an emergency c-section. she was so nervous and I was with her for the whole time when her water broke too early (6 weeks early) and the c-section went perfectly, healthy baby, safe mama and she healed just fine quickly. It really was the best thing, so while I'm hoping you don't have to go through it, I'm sure all will go smoothly. And we're here praying for you and baby too!

MA - how you feeling with the stitch out? hope you have a great nest-filled weekend!

I'm hoping Lava is enjoying her long weekend, it's deliciously chilly here in Boston today but the beach still sounds lovely.

I want to thank you all for your supportive words and thoughts to me as I deal with a very difficult family. It's comforting to know that it's not my hormones and I'm not over-reacting. :hugs: I'll just keep changing subjects around them and keep visits short if this stuff keeps up! I'll focus on poppy and charlie!

speaking of Charlie, he just came home for lunch and brought be beautiful magenta daisies and some lunch....it's our 8 month anniversary today! :cloud9: I'm secretly baking him some cookies for tonight.....I'm trying some fun ideas for them so if they come out well, I'll post them up. 

To everyone else, have a wonderful afternoon!

beth


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth  Aw that was really sweet of your hubby :) Have a great 8 month anniversary. Me and my hubby will be celebrating 2 years on Monday.:wedding::drunk:

Lava  Hope you are having a blast at the beach

Chris #2  LOL about calling the cleaning lady. I too nest like you do. In fact, we were told 2 days prior that Katelyn was coming home. I started to clean up and then an hour later decided the heck with this and called a cleaning lady to come the next day. Praying that you deliver your baby girl this weekend safe and sound!:pink:

Skye  C-section wasnt too bad and I like you would rather know in advance so that I can process and be ok about it. I was a wreck before I gave birth and didnt know which one looked worse  natural (with an epi of course) or c-section. In the end the decision was out of my control but I was ok with it once I know I had to have it. 

Rebekah  Fingers crossed that Amelia stays in for 2 more weeks, but even if she doesnt you are far along that everything will be ok. 

Charmaine  How are you doing girlfriend? Are all three little girls at home now? I am sure you and your DH have your hands REALLY FULL!!!! When you get a moment pop in to say hi. We miss you!

:hug: to Anna, Jules, Angela, Terri, Viv (hope you are doing better. Please keep us posted on you and Callum), Rowan, CJ Chris #1, Carole  hopefully I didnt miss anyone else if I did HUGS to you too! 

AFM Well, I did it. I put Katelyn in her crib for bed last night:crib: :cry:. I slept with the video monitor by my side so I could see her. At some point I looked up and the screen was black. I woke my hubby up who looked at it and said "I don't know what is wrong" then turned back over to go back to sleep!!! :dohh::growlmad: I woke him again and said well does it need batteries and he said it has a charger and probably needed to be charged. I went and got the charger and YAY back in business :happydance:

She slept until about 4:30 and when I went to get her she was all smiles and ready to play. :wacko: I nursed her for about 30-40 minutes and then put her back in the bassinette by my bed:blush: She woke again around 6:30 and then I laid her on my chest and slept for another 2 hours :winkwink: So now, I am extremely sleepy:sleep:. I am hoping that in the next week or so, I can get used to getting up to feed/change her and then getting up to go to work. I also want to start working out again in the mornings, as I have 20lbs that I still need to lose. 

Happy it is Friday! Of course my weekend will be cleaning the house and :laundry: Katelyn's clothes are clean but me and the DH are running low LOL. 

Have a WONDERFUL weekend everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NMG, I'm doing quite well without the stitch actually.:happydance: I was terrified when she took it out that Amelia would just fall out but everything seems fine. Today is Friday and I "should" be getting the injection today but they too stopped last friday. I've heard stories of women going into labor a wk after their last injection which would be next week. I DO hope it's not so. Especially since todays appt. showed her still transverse only she moved to opposite sides. :duh: Amelia has a mind of her own that's for sure. She makes me laugh.

Ah yes, the nesting. I'm a nesting maniac and poor Doug has me on his tail. Last night I couldn't sleep so I went into the bathroom closet and started rearranging more stuff THEN came back to an hours worth of sleep before heading to the Dr.'s office.

Oh, that was a nightmare in itself. I wripped everyone a new bumhole! I got there early and they kept taking in people that came in after me. The new secretary (from a temp agency that has a terrible attitude) told me they take everyone in for different reasons. THIS I KNOW because I've been there awhile but I'm in there for just a non-stress test already.

The triage lady comes out ((she irritates the heck out of me)) and gives me a look calls me by a different name and tells me to sit down.

FINALLY she came out after taking two more women who came AFTER me and apologized and that I WAS right. This being the second time this week they did it. So I wripped her a good one and told her that this was the second time this week the left hand didn't know what the right was doing and that MY time was just as valuable as theirs.

Then I preceeded to let the nursing staff have it because they TOO forgot me. Nobody was omitted from my rage today. Doug just sat in amazement saying, "well, they could have gotten it worse...I've seen you MUCH worse and I think you handled yourself better than usual". :rofl:

All kinds of stuff happened. They took me back, after the non-stress test I had no room to wait in. The Dr. was LATE and honestly I shouldn't have needed to stay in the first darn place. I let them know next week had better be different or they'll be going back to one day a week with me because they can't seem to be organized. 

Hm, can't tell I'm lacking in sleep and moody can we?! :shrug:

I am a customer though and don't feel as though I should have it more together than the staff. Put up or shut up please! Just do your darn job and we'll all get along. :wacko:


----------



## animalcracker

newmarriedgal said:


> afternoon ladies!
> 
> Animalcrackers - looks like we are almost exactly the same in weeks....What is your due date? Mine is Feb 20th..... I see from our tickers we are both onions! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I look at being an older mom like I do my men: the more mature you are, the more you can handle things :haha: Since I married a man 19 years older than me, I have no problems having this baby now and hopefully to have more, even as I pass 40.:thumbup:
> 
> sunshine, I love your idea of nesting :haha::haha::haha: I hate cleaning, so I may need to drop that hint... So sorry about the sore cervix! Praying for the a safe and healthy weekend, even if that means LABOR!!!! WOO!
> 
> skye - I already know I have to have a c-section (due to a fractured and out-of-place tailbone) so it's easier for me to accustom myself to it, but I'm sure I'd be nervous if I thought to go naturally all along then be hit with the c-section later. My best friend had her baby last January and was pushing for 2 days when they did an emergency c-section. she was so nervous and I was with her for the whole time when her water broke too early (6 weeks early) and the c-section went perfectly, healthy baby, safe mama and she healed just fine quickly. It really was the best thing, so while I'm hoping you don't have to go through it, I'm sure all will go smoothly. And we're here praying for you and baby too!
> 
> MA - how you feeling with the stitch out? hope you have a great nest-filled weekend!
> 
> I'm hoping Lava is enjoying her long weekend, it's deliciously chilly here in Boston today but the beach still sounds lovely.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your supportive words and thoughts to me as I deal with a very difficult family. It's comforting to know that it's not my hormones and I'm not over-reacting. :hugs: I'll just keep changing subjects around them and keep visits short if this stuff keeps up! I'll focus on poppy and charlie!
> 
> speaking of Charlie, he just came home for lunch and brought be beautiful magenta daisies and some lunch....it's our 8 month anniversary today! :cloud9: I'm secretly baking him some cookies for tonight.....I'm trying some fun ideas for them so if they come out well, I'll post them up.
> 
> To everyone else, have a wonderful afternoon!
> 
> beth

Hi Beth!

I am due the day after you! February 21st How cool is that? :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Animalcracker and Carole so GOOD to see you here!!:happydance:

Svet, Anna don't get me started on BF'ing! 

I'm still in this unit for mothers and babies (which still has no internet grrr) and I'm still breast feeding and pumping. I pump usually at night around 2am because the staff feed Cal at night and I also do some during the day as I have too much. I leak all the time and am always in pain.

As for length of time on the boob. Cal can take 10mins (he seems to be a super sucker at times and other times he just falls asleep or falls off so it takes longer), and then turn around and go for 20 or 30mins. It's a constant guessing game. He also holds onto his wind well and if I don't wind him properly and he burps later he demands food sooner again! There's no real set pattern to the feeds either, he can go one hour then four between feeds which makes doing anything a tad difficult.

I hope to be out of hospital in the next week or so, but at the moment I am having short periods at home and tonight I am trying an overnight stay at home and feeding him myself at night.

As for sleeping, we put Cal in his bassinet for each nap/sleep. I am not comfortable co sleeping as I am on a couple of drugs that make me sleepy. Therefore I imagine moving him to a cot should be easy. My brother in law built us one from Rimu, it's amazing!

Hope everyone is healthy and happy and I'll try and keep in touch more often if I can get to a computer.


V


----------



## svetayasofiya

Really nice to hear from you Viv. You sound loads better. One day at a time right? Hopefully you'll be able to stay home soon but only do it if you are truly ready. Itcan be really lonely and you are used to having a ton of ppl around, nevermind the help. Big hugs to you.we're all dying to see a pic of Callum!

AFM Bf is still a challenge. Idon't remember how much i mentined before but the antibitics i was taking for my infection caused the thrush to come back in my nipples. It's been two weeks of excrutiating pain. I am now off the antibiotics but the thrush isn't going away. I am sure baby has it too as she has been suffering from the world's worst diapr rash now for weeks. My DR has me using Gentian Violet. Essentially i paint my nipples with the stuff once a day before feeding. It's purple dye so Sophie is stained and looks like a vampire. :cry: Two days in and so far no relief. It's supposed to be considerably better by the third day so we'll see. If by Sophie's six week milestone BF isn't on track and pain free I will start the weaning process ad swith her to formula. That will have been two months of BF so that surely is better than nothing.

After a very horrible off schedule no sleeping three nights Sophie slept for four hrs last night!!! You have no idea how happy that makes me! 
Also my DH bought me a tablet yesterday so I have more freedom going online. Isn't he the sweetest?

K, baby seems full now so I'll try to take her to bed for a little nap. Not ready to start the day yet. xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Viv, so good to hear from you!

Chris, WTG Sophie! :happydance:

AFM: I'm still having issues with burning sensation in my boobs. Twice yesterday it left me in tears it hurt so much. I tried heat and it just didn't work. I just had to let the pain take it's course usually lasting between 5-12 minutes. Could this be my boobs getting ready to bf'd or producing milk? Maybe hormones?!

All I know is I kept saying, if it hurts this much already, how will I get through bf'ing with Amelia when she's not even on the boob yet?! :shrug:

I made my husband promise he would encourage me to try bf'ing until Christmas to give me time to adjust and work through the uncomfortableness of it all. I just don't hear women complain of burning sensation in their boobies prior to birth that often. I keep wondering if this is normal but it must be for my body because it started around what...30wks?! I called the lactation specialist at the hospital we'll be having Amelia in but I gather she'll call next week sometime.


----------



## animalcracker

Good morning my lovelies! I hope everyone is doing well today?

I had a check up at the Dr. yesterday and we got to hear squishy's heartbeat, beating away at a healthy 150 bpm. For me, it is still the best sound in the world!:happydance: My Dr. placed her hands on my stomach and said she could feel fluttering. (Although I couldn't feel a thing!)

We have our level 2 ultrasound and our fetal echocardiogram on the 27th of Sept. and I am so nervous. I just want my little squishy to be healthy and I am scared I'll get bad news:nope: I guess it is normal to feel this way, but I can't wait until the 27th gets here.:wacko:

I hope you are all doing well - Viviene, so great to see you here!

Love and hugs to you all! :hugs::flower::hug:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning!

Viv - so good to hear from you! It sounds like you're doing much better, and like Chris #1 said - one day at at time. We're all thinking of you! :flower:

Oh, Chris, what a tough time you're having! I admire your determination. Praying that all's well by six weeks! At least she took a little pity on you and slept for 4 hours straight. :thumbup:

Animal - gotta love that heart beat sound! :cloud9: And don't worry about not feeling the fluttering. I don't think I felt a thing until about week 23 or 24. Now she's squirming all over the place... Although I must admit - at this point I'd rather see her squirming around out here than feeling her in there! :dohh:

Okay, I took a few nursery pictures, and a "self-portrait" bump picture. I'll try to upload them, and apologize in advance for their size. I just can't seem to figure out how to shrink them... sorry... :blush:

Have a great Saturday, everyone!

https://https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/squirtsroom001.jpg


----------



## sunshine71

Okay - that didn't work. Let's try this again...

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/squirtsroom001.jpg

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/squirtsroom002.jpg

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/squirtsroom004.jpg


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow how pretty Chris! Really love the nursery and you look fabulous! Any day now! I went into labour at 39 + 2 lol xo


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Chris you look GORGEOUS and I know you are so ready for that baby to get here! The nursery looks great and you are all set!

Svet hang in there but, as I said in other post, do NOT feel badlynif youdecide to switch. sophie will be just fine, I promise! 

Viv honey SO good to hear from you and praying things become more easy each day. Take it one day at a time! 

bek I am not sure about the boobies but it definitely could be prep for bf'ing. Hang in! Just a few weeks to go!

Jules you will worry anyway but DON'T WORRY lol! I know, so much easier said than done. I am sure it will be perfectnand we can't wait to see those scan pix!

hi to everyone else and love! 

We had a big day - first birthday party for a friends little girl and then we are having friends over for dinner. My little guy is all tuckered out and FINALLY napping! :rofl: he should sleep well tonight as he has barely had a nap all day! It is amazing to me to be around a lot of other kids and think we will be celebrating his ONE YEAR bday in just six more months (well, five and a half!) crazy how fast the time flies. I know it is sometimes hard, but ladies we really do need to cherish every single second - of pregnancy, those exhausting early days, etc. Because it just goes by so fast! 
:hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

You are so right Angela. As hard as it is I really need to just enjoy this time and her being so small. I feel we are in a rush for her to grow up but she'll be walking and talking before we know it.

Just spent $40 on some super strong Acidofilus tablets. I hould have done this weeks ago :dohh: Not givinv up yet!

I've had a really good Sat. Hope you all have had too! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris that cradle is GORGEOUS! Is that an antique?! Love the room but just loved the cradle. Your too cute for words. Love the belly. It doesn't even look like you've dropped yet and your your like SO close! I wonder how much longer you'll go.


----------



## Vivienne

Really lovely photos Chris. It's so sophisticated! SO close too!!!!!!:baby:
Svet, hang in there with the BF'ing, I'm with you.:hugs:
So close now Rebekah!!! :baby:

Bit tired, had one of the few nights I've had doing all the feeds and then Cal was up from 10 this morning till 3 this afternoon grizzling. I kept feeding and winding and jiggling and swearing (under my breath) as I wanted to sit down for 5 mins and needed to tidy also as my step mother and step sister and my dad were coming over. 
Stepmum comes in rocks the cradle for a few minutes and off he goes. I could have screamed (not at her but just at the annoyance that he would go to sleep for her in like 5 mins!!!)but at least he might sleep for a few hours. His asleep periods are getting less and less and his awake times longer. There's only so much you can do to entertain a baby and yourself!!!!!

Have a good weekend all, I'm back to the hospital tonight. Hope can be home for good next week.


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all enjoying a lovely relaxing weekend.

I hope you can help me with, I should only be about 5 1/2 weeks but I have started to show already and have a noticeable bump and I am now wondering if it maybe twins as surely I shouldn't show at all yet. My betas were quite high this time at 505 for 4 weeks 1 day and 2198 at 4 weeks 4 days. Can anyone advise on this? Lava I have been trying to find your beta's but can't seem to find the post. Just crazily curious now:haha:

Thanks and enjoy the rest of your Sunday :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Viv,
I love Callem's pic for your avatar! What a gorgeous baby. Are you feeling better? You sound better.

Chris/Sunshine,
You are such a pretty mom-to-be & I love the nursery.

I'm still at the beach. It is heavenly. I've been lurking some on my phone (hey, DH has been watching football & checking scores ... why do I have to give up my bnb addiction?) ;) Will send a more detailed catch up post when we get home & try to upload some pics this week. We took a couple bump pics finally. We have had lovely weather. I did catch my husband's cold yesterday. Sore throat, drainage, stuffy nose & cough. No headache or fever fortunately. Any good advice of what remedies are safe to use?


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning!

Viv - Cal is just beautiful!!! I hope things continue to go well for you, and you and your son are home soon! 

MA - yep. That's an antique cradle - good eye! I think it was built in the late 1800's, but I'm not sure. There's a plate on it dated 1880 or 90-something (I forget), but that could just be for the rocking mechanism, and not when the actual cradle was built. My mom got it when she was expecting me, and it had been in her friend's family before that. Now _I_ have someone to pass it on to, as well. :) I guess I really should have it looked at by an expert. Maybe once I transition her to the crib I will. We DO own an auction hall, after all, and have a few connections... I just never think about it. :dohh:

Carole - hmm... could there be another multiple mommie in our group?? How exciting! You've got a scan coming up this Thursday, right? Can't wait to hear the results!

Lava - can't wait to see the bump pictures! Upload a few beach pics, too - your vacation spot sounds GORGEOUS! Sorry you caught your hubby's cold. I picked one up about a month or so ago, and the doc pretty much told me there wasn't much I could take for it. Tylenol and sudafed, that was about it. :nope: Maybe your doc won't be as stingy.

And thank you all for the kind comments - you really know how to make a hormonal girl's day! :flower:

Hey - can anyone recommend a decent baby sling? That's one thing I still need to get...

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, everyone!


----------



## codegirl

Have you determined that you want a sling (verses a Mai Tai or a wrap etc).

I have a Rockin' Baby Sling which I have loved forever. But I find it hard for longer carries. I use it lots for the "in and out" (in and out of the car, in and out of one store, in and out of Gramma's apartment, etc).

Anything longer and I move to either my Mai Tai or a woven wrap.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey Viv, did you know Sophie and Callum were born on the same day? :D


----------



## animalcracker

Chris, what a beautiful nursery you have! Very classy and cozy. Great job! :thumbup: 

You look absolutely beautiful and radiant! xo

How is everyone today? I guess I am starting to 'nest' - spent most of my day cleaning and organizing the house! Also made hubby some pancakes and now I am off to the grocery store to pick up some groceries. Going to make us a Shepherd's Pie for supper :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a blessed day :)

(Carole, I am anxiously waiting to hear if you are carrying multiples!)


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Carole, I don't quite remember my own beta numbers offhand, but I know I had the same thought as you about twins. On all the scales I could find online, I seemed to have hcg high numbers. Turned out to be a perfectly normal singleton, so there really is no way to tell this early (even tempting as I k ow it is to guess! Lol) :hugs: can't WAIT for your scan to see how many there are! :hugs:

Lava so sorry about the cold but hope you guys had a wonderful weekend! We love that area too and it is gorgeous. Some friends of ours got married at Santa rosa beach club a couple years ago, and it was lovely!

Viv SO glad to hear you should get to go home soon! I know you have got to be so tired of being in the hospital, but as Chris said there is probably a lot of help available there. Just take things one day at a time. We are praying for you!

Jules glad you are nesting! I will say get anything you want to done around the house now, lol! I am six months into parenthood and just today wiped the dust out of our dishes cabinet :rofl: I have been seeing that mess for half a year now and just not had the energy lol! :haha:

How is everyone else? Anna, bek? sunshine, you still waiting sweetie? steph, Terri, Rowan, NMG, and everyone I missed - hi and hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

37 wks today! :happydance: I'm technically term now. woohoo! I got my first night of rest and we were able to finally get to church. By the time we were done today though, My feet and legs were HUGE. I'm getting really bad water retention. BP is being checked almost twice a day and is normal no highs so it just seems to be pregnancy related and not pre-eclampsia for now. 

Tomorrow is chiropractic day. I've been feeling pops and am having a hard time standing in the morning to walk to the bathroom. I'm thinking an adjustment will be exactly what I need. Praying she moves to head down on the first adjustment. If not, it may take several more. I may try another appointment on Thursday and two the following week. Oh Lord, keep her in there until she moves head down...THEN cancel the c-section please! :haha:

Bought two different types of material for the custom sheets my friend is making. My husband just about fainted at the 120.00 pricetag. :rofl: One is a cute Mary Englebreighct (sp ? ) the other is another designer and it's cute. Eventually I get more material for the dust ruffle and a decorative bumper which won't be in while she sleeps.

We also ordered two wall decals. One with her name the other with scripture. I'm excited. I'll get the bigger one in a couple of weeks hopefully when the sheets come in. I plan to get some material for window coverings as well. As I said, I hope to have the room designed by the New Year. :winkwink: :haha: 

Chris #2, I could smell an antique from a mile away! I LOVE antiques. Especially dated quilts. I almost wish I was born in the 1800's. I seem to LOVE everything about that time in history. Granted, it wasn't the easiest...there's just something overflowing with romance from that era...probably a little more romance in my head than it actually was living back then. Haha

Angela, I'm doing fine. Due anytime technically. C-section scheduled for Oct. 6th but if my water breaks ...well, you know the deal. Hopefully if it DOES, she'll have turned. :thumbup:


----------



## svetayasofiya

MA massive congratulations on being full term!!!! :happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh and girls... I have idea if this will be a new thing but I last fed Sophie at 9pm! It took untul just after 11pm to settle her to sleep but she only just woke now to eat. Thats three nights in a row of 4hr sleep stretches and well tonight was closer to five! My baby is growing up!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning friends!

svet - yay! growing up so fast already! So great on the 4 hour sleep stretches!!! :thumbup:

MA - AWESOME!!!! You are full-term! :happydance: sorry about the water retention, sounds very uncomfortable. I love the idea of the wall decal, we are going to get one too, just haven't decided which one yet. the sheets description sounds just lovely, would love to see a pic! Hang in there, almost ready, then turn and go naturally! :hugs:

Jules - my nesting consists of baking, making a huge mess and leaving it. :haha: Hope you are doing well!

Carole - I started showing very early too, about 6 weeks - has to do with many factors such as muscle tone and things like that. I had no muscle tone, so I popped early. However, I have definitely heard of twins popping out early too! So excited to hear about your scan.

Sunshine - your nursery pics are sooooo pretty! And your picture is so lovely! You look radiant! I wondered all weeked how you managed the weekend, if you went into labor or not. I even got to the point when I was checking my laptop Charlie would ask: "How's sunshine, any news yet?" :haha: He cares about you all too! :)

Lava - hope you are feeling better, my dear!

To everyone else, rottpaw, steph, Viv, who have I forgotten? I know there is someone :dohh: But I am thinking of you all!!!!

AFM - had a relaxing weekend with Charlie. It was a clear crisp day here in Boston, so on Sat we vegged out with some household chores and yesterday I baked (did I ever mention I was certified in baking and pastry arts? - explains why I was not a size 6 before pregnancy!) Charlie's been without sweets for awhile and he deserved it. Friday was our 8 month anniversary so I did make him the sugar cookies I mentioned but made them into characters from his favorite show of all time: Star Trek..... :haha: More to look at than to eat, so yesterday I mad peanut butter cookies filled with sweet creamy peanut butter filling, and a sour cream cinnamon coffee cake and a dinner that was only ehhhh. Wasn't a fan but I had cookies to eat afterwards!
 



Attached Files:







cookies.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC00744.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2









ccake.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newmarriedgal

oh and I have a bump picture for you all......
 



Attached Files:







DSC00754.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 16


----------



## svetayasofiya

NMG how cute are you??? Love the Star Trek cookies!! Awesome. Everything you baked looks so yummy!!! 
Cute bump pic! Coming along!

Chris#2 any news ??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NMG LOVE the treats! Yummy. The bump is coming along nicely too. Can't believe how far your coming along. Seems like just yesterday you announced it. 

Chris, sounds like she's getting better with schedules now. As much as I hate to hear how quick they grow, it's nice to know you can get some rest in there yourself.

AFM: Went to chiropractor. Wasn't like the normal sessions I get from my regular chiropractor. She's the only one in the area that is certified for prenatal care. She took a infrared picture of the muscles and the nerves to tell the harsh areas. Let me tell you, I had severe issues in my lower back, middle and neck area. She assumed the neck was due to the way I was sleeping because of baby. The lower back is obvious.

I couldn't get on the maternity pillow because the water retention in the belly made it feel awful so I sat up and she used a neat tool, then laid on both sides while she worked and then finally on my back where she dealt with the round ligaments. Oh my golly was it excruciating! She thinks that's why baby hasn't moved to head down position and thinks it will take a couple of times before she moves. I DO hope we have that long. :shrug:

She massaged the muscles in my neck and then cracked them and I feel SO MUCH BEtteR. Even walking I felt less tight. I would have walked through the whole grocery store, but I felt as though I still needed to use the hover machine in the store. 

I left exhausted which is normal after that adjustment and I think it may have released the toxins because I was feeling VERY SICK until now.

One of the issues in my back that she relieved had to do with the kidneys which also has to do with swelling in ankles and feet. I wonder if that will start to get better. She mentioned putting them in a bucket with cold water. Whatever the case I NEED to try it. They are HUGE feet, HUGE! :wacko:

Well, I'm tired so I have to take a nap. Hopefully Amelia will let me. She's been moving around since the appointment. It really released the muscles, tendons, etc. 

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies

Chris#2 &#8211; The nursery is fantastic. I love the color of the furniture. You look absolutely gorgeous! As for the sling my friend had a GREAT one from Infantino (sp) I wasn&#8217;t able to ever find it, but you can actually strap the baby in it so there is no way she can fall. I wish I had gotten one because there were many days when the only way Katelyn would sleep was if I was holding her. 

Chris#1 &#8211; Totally understand about the Bfing. With Katelyn it is hit or miss. Sometimes she takes to my breast just fine and then the next feed she literally sticks her tongue out and makes a YUCK face and turns her little head. In two weeks she will be 6 months and I have her 6mos appointment on 10/10 and hopefully she will be able to go on cereal. I still will try and feed her in the mornings but most of the time I just pump and feed her from a bottle. Instead of pumping every 3 hours, I pump every 4-5 hours. I do have formula just in case she is hungry and I run out of pumped milk. You do what you have to to feed your child. It does get better in terms of sleeping and it does sound like Sophie was having a growth spurt. Congrats for her eating every 4 hours now Whoo hoo!

Rebekah &#8211; not sure what to make about your boobies burning. Are you leaking anything? If you are perhaps that burning sensation is really &#8220;let down&#8221;. Which is mighty uncomfortable and sometimes hurts. I understand about the huge feet. I took a photo for my mom to show her how swollen and big they got (I wear a size 8 shoe, but went up to a 10 1/12). YAY full term! Two more weeks for you!!!! YAY!!!!! Now turn Amelia turn! &#61514;

Viv &#8211; glad you were able to go home and yes, I have had many of those days where the baby will go to sleep and the minute I put her down she wakes up so I am holding her ALL day long and getting nothing done. Of course those are the days that my Hubby is out doing stuff. Hang in there &#8211; it will and has already started to get better. I love your avatar. He is beautiful. Glad you will be coming home this week. 

Lava &#8211; the only thing you can really take is crappy Sudafed. I was sick with the a cold for pretty much my entire 1st trimester. Sudafed SUCKED. Oh you can take some Robutussin (yay). 

Jules &#8211; Ah the nesting stage. Feels good to clean and organize huh? I guess I am still nesting because I just want to purge almost everything in my house and have less clutter. 

NMG &#8211; Love the bump photo! You look great. ANG WHAT ARE THOSE Peanut Butter cookies &#8211; recipe PLEASE!!!! Oh recipe for all THREE YUMMY!!!!!!!

AFM &#8211; Today is me and my hubby&#8217;s 2 year anniversary. We went out to dinner last night at the restaurant where he proposed and his sister watched Katelyn. As for miss Katelyn she is teething!!!! How do you like that? She is preemie yet teething early! Poor thing has been so uncomfortable. She doesn&#8217;t even really want to eat. She takes the bottle nipple and starts to chew on it. She tried doing that with my breast nipple this morning and when realized it was not as hard or &#8220;chewy&#8221; as the bottle nipple she was done. We now don&#8217;t even warm the bottles up. We just take the breastmilk straight from the refrigerator and give it to her as she likes the cold on her gums. We are using Hylands teething tablets which help tremendously, but I might try some orajel. She doesn&#8217;t do too well with the teething rings as it seems to be the back of her mouth and she can&#8217;t fit them way back there LOL. Any other mommies out there have babies who are teething yet? Any advice? On a good note, I put Katelyn down for bed last night at 10pm and she slept until 7am this morning YAY!!!! Well I am off to pump &#8211; so glad we have a &#8220;pump&#8221; room here at work. 

Hi and hugs to everyone Carole, Skye, Terri, June, Anna,

Best,
Steph


----------



## skye2010

Chirs you are gorgeius with that bump. You'll be such a yummy mummy :)) I love the nursery and the craddle. Funny my dad had a craddle which was passed onto half the family. His brothers, cousins and their children all used it. Don't know what happened to it in the end but it was an old metal one that actually sat on the floor :)) My mum and her siblings on the other hand was rocked on my grandmas legs. I remember her rocking me and my cousin too which was a great feeling cause she used to sing a lullaby too. Ohhhh I miss grandma now. She was a very good cook and had a great cuddle cause she was chubby and had huge breasts :))) Hahahahhaha
Thank you Chris you brought back so many memories for me. :)) All my fingers and toes crossed for your healthy and a painless delivery (dunno if there is such thing. Lol)

Viv Cal looks gorgeous. I'm glad to hear you feel a bit better hon. It might take some time for him to settle into a routine but I'm sure it will be all ok. One thing at a time sounds like a good advice.

NMG you look really cute with that bump and I'm drooling over that cake ;-) Can't believe it looks all so professional hhahahahahaa! Did you actually eat those beautiful startrek figures?

Jules I think I'm gonna start nesting and preparing this week too :)) yeeeaaaaah!!!!

Svet 4 hrs a stretch already is very good no? Well done.

Laura pls upload the bump photos can't wait to see how big is yours. Lol!!! I though I was huge until I saw a friend from my clinic who got pregnant exactly the same time as me. She is a very petite, slim girl but her bump was proportionally the same size as mine. :)

Carole when is your appt again? Wouldn't it be a wonderful surprise ;-)

Angela has Ethan already settle into routine? How is your sleeping???

MA Yaaaaaay!!! Congratulations for full term. Your pregnancy was so eventful that it is a success that you came along. Pray and hope you have the last bit of luck and the baby turns so you have a cx free delivery. xxx

Woow Steph, is she already teething. That's sooo quick. :))

Hi there Anna, CJ, Charmain and Codegirl xxx

AFM I started slowing down a bit. Walked the dogs on Sunday for an hour but after i climbed the steep hill I gave up. Luckily DH was running through it. Sew me sweating up the hill and than came and collected me with the car like a ripe pear :) Stopped swimming too cause I want to be cautious about this low placenta thing.
Also started to call nurseries and schools in the area. They look really busy with long waiting lists. One of them told me they had a father calling from the hospital while his wife was in the operating theater. :wacko: Isn't that a bit insane? Anyway looks like I need to finish all my research and do all the applications first week when she arrives.
Shirin's moving and kicking during the day which feels wonderful. :))


----------



## sunshine71

Good afternoon, ladies!

Still no baby. _Sigh..._ Hopefully I'll get some encouraging news at my appointment tomorrow. 

Terri - hmm... never heard of a wrap or a Mai Tai (other than the food & drink type!) I'm just looking for something to keep her close while I'm moving about the house for when she's fussy. I plan on getting a bigger baby wearer for when we take her out. I'll have to do some research. Do you recommend the wrap or Mai Tai over the sling?

MA - congrats on full term! :happydance: Feels good, doesn't it?

Chris #1 - woo-hoo for the longer sleep times!!! I'm envious - I can't remember the last time I slept for four hours in a row! And it's only going to get worse before it gets better, I know... :dohh:

NMG - what an adorable bump picture! And you're not helping my sweet-tooth any with those amazing cookie/cake pictures! What a talent you have! And to think I can't even pipe words on a cake... :nope:

Steph - Happy anniversary! I'm glad you were able to go out and have a special dinner. And I can't believe Katelyn's teething already - I guess they really do grow quickly! Thanks for the Infantino suggestion. I'll do some checking to see if they're still available. I really like the idea of strapping baby in. I can just see myself doing something stupid like bending too far forward and dumping my child on the floor.. :dohh:

Junebug, Anna, Angela, Viv, Austin, Skye, Lava, Lucy, Rowan, Carole, Animal, and anyone else I may have missed - Hi there! :hi:

Nothing going on with me. Unfortunately. The cleaning person was supposed to come this morning, but called me yesterday to say her car died and had to go to the shop today. So we rescheduled for Wednesday. It actually worked out, because I woke up at 2:30am with killer heartburn and have felt like crap since. I want to get a few things picked up before she gets here, anyway, and this morning just wasn't the time to do it. SO - I'm hoping to be more organized and less cranky by Wednesday. :thumbup: 

I have my nonstress/profile test thingie tomorrow, followed by an appointment with my midwife. Keep your fingers crossed for me that I'll leave there with an induction date please!

Have a good day!


----------



## codegirl

truthfully, I don't recommend any one carrier over another, they all have their place and I love all my carriers for different reasons.

Ring sling - fantastic for "quick carries" and the most easiest to learn to use. I always carry this with me with my diaper bag. This is the carrier I use the most, but only for shorter carries. Con - because the babies weight is on one shoulder your back may start to hurt if you use it for too long.

Mei Tai - fantastic for longer carries and also very easy to use. Love it for back carries when working around the house. Con - straps are very long and can get dirty when you try and use it outside of the house.

Woven Wrap - the most flexable of all the carriers. Can use in many different carries (front, back, side, etc). Will work for as long as you are strong enough to carry your baby (some people still use them with 3 and 4 year olds). Con - the most difficult to learn how to use. I still can't get a back carry when I'm alone. (need a "spotter").

Stretch Wrap - I don't own one of these. Lots of people swear by them but I think they are unnecessary if you have a woven wrap. Same type of front carry as the woven wrap above. Con - once baby is 15lbs or so it will not support properly and both you and baby will end up in incorrect postures.


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls!!

How is everybody doing today?:hugs:

MA - congrats on being technical full-term! Whoo hoo! I am so excited to see pictures of your little sweetheart once she is born!! :pink:

Angela, everytime I see Ethan's pic on your Avatar I have to smile wide. He is the cutest little cherub EVER! 

Chris, oh my goodness I bet you are SO ready to give birth aren't you? LOL The wait must be killing you..so close!! Anytime now!! :happydance::happydance:

NewmarriedGal - how cute are you with your bump!! I also love to bake, I find it so relaxing, but it is so dangerous for me because I can polish off an entire cake.:laugh2: I have a terrible sweet-tooth! You should see me pack it away LOL!

How is everyone else doing? Love and hugs to you all!! :hugs:

I am quite digging this nesting stage - must clean and organize all the things! :wohoo: 

I took a picture of my bump for you girls - I feel so huge for 18 weeks! Hubby loves rubbing my belly. LOL

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/IMG_2914-1.jpg


----------



## lavalux

Ok, I'll try to post some pics from my trip.
 



Attached Files:







090.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 9









088.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9









089.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8









104.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 10









107.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lavalux

Jules & NMG,
Love the bump pics. We are all in the 2nd trimester. I'm 19 weeks. I could seriously eat all of those sweets, NMG! :)

Will catch up more tomorrow. 

Just a few more. We were in Santa Rosa Beach, near Seaside Florida.
 



Attached Files:







118.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9









121.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9









096.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









100.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thx for sharing the pics Lava! You look great! What a difference in bumps when you are carrying twins! Lol Super cute and that beach looks amazing!

Animalcracker, looking good too! Loving all these bump pics. Your bedroom btw looks lush, lol

Codegirl, thx for the info on all the diff wraps.

Chris#2 I hope sh doesn't keep you waiing and tht you don't have to be induced!

MA, that Amelia better turn for you! Fx'd Btw i had huge feet too. Went from an 8.5 to a 10. Five weeks after delivery and they are still not back to normal, oh how I hope they don't stay this size. Lol I also havent't worn my wedding band or engagement ring since July :cry:

To everyone else I am missing hello! Major mommy brain here. 

Hope all our new moms are coping xo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh and Steph, Sophie still eats every two hours, I have just gotten this four hour stretch at night th last few days. I hope it lasts! Makes such a diff in my mood. Good for you for pumping. It's alot of work. I'm impressed.


----------



## skye2010

Chris, anytime is such a long period of time sometimes :) hahahahahhaaaa. You'll get there soon enough though. Good luuuuuuuccccckkkkk!!!!!

Jules what a cute photo, it's nice to see what you actually look like :)))

Laura gorgeous photos and a gorgeous bump. The twin bump is showing now :))))

Girls I'm so glad that my bump and boobs are similar to yours. LOL!!! I'm so glad that I'm not growing like Hulk :))). I'l try to put a photo tomorrow morn as I am busy today.

Laura that beach is looking wonderful. I bet you are having a great time. How's the pesky cold?

Codegirls thank you for the sling options. I like the idea of the woven wrap since that looks like the lightest of them all. I have a weak back so anything that has a bit of it's own weight is not a good idea. Mei tei might be good for DH though. I want him to the most of the carrying anyway :)))

Sveta it's god you mentioned the wedding band. Sure enough I checked mine and it is tight. I will wait a few hours for my hands to settle and than will force it out this afternoon. :cry: Whooooh!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awww Skye i know it sucks. Hopefully mine will fit again soon.


----------



## rottpaw

Gorgeous bump photos ladies, and thanks Terri for all the wrap info. I need to find a better sling or wrap for Ethan. The one I have is comfy (it was a seven slings wrap, just google it if you like and if interested I think I can find the coupon code someone sent me; much cheaper than what is posted in the site). I love it butbhe has just outgrown it. We alsonhave a moby wrap, which isnso much fabric it is useless for someone like me. I would smother in that thing lol! The bjorn is great but too hevy for my back now that Ethan is so heavy and sits lower when carried in front (it is amazing how quickly they grow to the point that their head is banging your chin lol!) so I am definitely looking for new sling/ carrier options.

Ethan goes to church daycare tomorrow for the first time ever. Wish us luck lol! I hopenhe will enjoy it because we will soon be going twice a week!

Just a quick post girls but :hi: to all and hugs!:hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi everyone!!! I've missed you all and really enjoyed catching up on how you are all doing!!

Rebekah - Congrats hon!!! You are almost there!! Don't let the swelling get you down... while in the hosp I gained 11lbs in 48 hours due to water retention... It is *almost* back to normal... just a bit around the ankles still remains... But lord, I know how uncomfortable it makes you... Hang in there, love!!

Sunshine - You are just the CUTEST thing EVER!!!! The nursery is just gorgeous, too!! Is today the day????? Yay!!!!

Viv - Hi sweetie! Callum is gorgeous and I am so glad you are doing better! Big Hug!

Anna - Hope you and sweet Josephine are well!!! 

Skye - I wore my wedding ring for the first time since June the other night! It was our 2nd Anniv & and we went to dinner and the dang thing was murder to take off afterwards!! So glad you are well!!!

Angela, MissMuffet, Rottpaw, Codegirl, NMG (precious bumnp pic!), Lava, and all my other lovely friends:: Hope you are well and happy!!!! :kiss:


AFM - My little girls are just over a month old!!! Unbelieveable!!! Things are going really well and they are just growing and growing... Gemma is about 6.5 lbs and Isabella & Annemarie are almost 6 lbs each! My little peanut babies are getting BIG! 

Not sure who said (Svet??) "congrats" to me on bf'ing... Just to be clear, I am not breastfeeding, am just pumping and not sure how long that will last... Just really hard to find the time and I forget, the milk supply drops and honestly, am just tired of gargantuan boobs! All of you that are doing it, KUDOS!!! Massive achievement! 

We are on a great schedule and are getting to sleep 4 hours at a stretch most nights... I absolutely credit the night nanny with that!!! FOR MULTIPLES, the night nanny is an absolute Godsend!! (Lava - are you listening, girl???) :)

Here is a little pic taken on their 4week birthday!!! 
Hugs to all, 
Charmaine
 



Attached Files:







4wks.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 54


----------



## codegirl

:hi: everyone!

Sorry I don't have time to comment much these days, but I do try and keep up reading. Everyone's baby's and bumps are soooo cute!

I just wanted to add to my carrier post that the options I posted aren't all the options out there, they are just the ones that I am most familar with. There are also the structured carriers and other types of soft-structured carriers that I've never tried.

It's kind of like cloth diapers... so many options that their is something that would work for you if you are interested, but it takes a bit of research and trying things out.


----------



## lavalux

Austin,
I love the initialed onsies! So precious. Those girls are gorgeous and I'm so glad to hear that you are doing well. We have an interview this Saturday with a night nanny who comes highly recommended. We've talked several times on the phone and seemed to click, but I am hopeful she will still agree to come when she sees our small condo and times the commute. I've heard that this is the best thing for multiples and can get the babies on a decent sleep schedule and help with b'feeding/pumping advice. Most of the girls I know with multiples did not b'feed, but pumped and supplemented with formula if necessary. That is what I will probably do if I can.

Thanks for the info on the slings/wraps as well.

MA, 
You are on the homestretch. Hang in there hon.

I feel sick to my stomach right now waiting for my husband to pick me up to go to the doctor. I don't know why, but I just have a weird feeling that we will get difficult news today at the scan. Uggh!

Will keep you posted.


----------



## newmarriedgal

lavalux said:


> Austin,
> I feel sick to my stomach right now waiting for my husband to pick me up to go to the doctor. I don't know why, but I just have a weird feeling that we will get difficult news today at the scan. Uggh!
> 
> Will keep you posted.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

praying everything is good news at the scan.....I have mine tomorrow and I can't imagine worrying about 2 little ones as I worry enough over just one!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Everyone ... thanks for your support and encouragement. Everything looked good today at the scan and the babies are on track developmentally. Both are 10 ounces. Baby A is officially a GIRL!!!!! Baby B is still a boy! :) We are very excited to have one of each. 

NMG,
What time is your scan tomorrow?

So just a little vent ... I talked to my mom to tell her the gender news. About 30 minutes later, my dad called when he got back from poker. He was excited about the girl. DH & I decided to call her Lillian (Rose?). We were definite on the first name and still a bit up in the air about the middle. Our boy we are tossing around Lucas (Luke) or Liam with a middle name of Alexander. We had shared this information with them at our last visit. Anyway, dad starts immediately asking if Lillian was the best we could come up with and when I responded it was a very sentimental name on DH's side as it was his favorite grandmother, he said well ... if it means something to Scott, I guess I can't change his mind. Then he starts in on the boy's names. Tells me he likes stronger, solid names like Paul and Matthew, and Michael. Well, he just named off my dead ex-bf and my last ex. Lovely. When I thought his commenting was over, he told me that he feels very strongly that we get rid of the cats with the babies coming. I was like absolutely not ... non-negotiable. Uggghh, so frustrating. Why can't my dad just be happy he's getting grandbabies at 84 years old? That man is never pleased for more than 2 minutes! Anyway, vent over. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine! :hugs: FINALLY I've been talking about you for days now driving my husband mad. :rofl: :wacko: Like you have something to do or anything. haha Those girls are BEAUTIFUL! How fun. I'm glad your doing well. I've been wondering how your scheduling is going.

Lava I'm SO excited! Usually you see two girls...rarely do you see two boys and it's like playing the lottery for a boy and a girl. I LOVE that your having a boy and girl at once. Glad they're doing well.

We had a nice name for a boy that my mother hated. I told her it was good she wasn't in charge of the names then. :winkwink: Dad will be happy with whatever their names will be because he can't change them! :thumbup: As for the cats, I think your old enough to make your own decisions. When he decides to pay your bills and run your home for you, I'm sure you can give him options to dictate, but until hell freezes over I'm sure you can handle the decisions all on your own! 


AFM: It's been an interesting 24 hours. :haha: I caught Doug downstairs after hours of wondering what he was up to. He was ironing DRY our clothes. :rofl: You heard it right. Ironing DRY our clothes. Seems our dryer went. It could be a fuse or heating element which he'll check into but I'm thinking we'll have to buy a new one. I found a reasonable large capacity one I like with a better door that won't swing anyways. :winkwink:

Today went to the perinatal center for one of my twice weekly non-stress tests. Amelia is still breech....even after Chiropractic adjustment. I'm not even going to go to the other appointment unless I need the adjustment as I had the adjustment, did the aversion technique, on my left side for half hour then the birthing ball exercise to open the area for her to come down...I've been doing this for awhile now...it's not working. SO ladies, it seems I'm going to have a spinal as I had for the stitch and will just ask they NOT put blankets around my head to make me feel enclosed. I'm REFUSING to fear a c-section because it will only freak me out and make things a bad outcome. I'm at peace and know everything has been tried so NOW I'm going to just go with the flow and not stress about any of it. She'll come the way she and God plan it and I pray healthy and safe. That's all that matters.

At the perinatal center they found my blood pressure to be somewhat high again. I had all highs yesterday on my home monitor and had hoped it wouldn't be anything. They let me go today because my second reading came out somewhat lower. I DO have to drink more water. I drink 12 8oz glasses already but with the water retention and bp they keep saying to drink more. SO I have to add more in the course of the day. I almost landed in the hospital again for the remainder like the last scare before my shower. Praise God I got to come home. Hopefully we'll get it under control, if not she'll come at an earlier date than expected. We're term now so it doesn't really matter...I had hoped for an October baby but I think our health and well being are more important than a date.

Finally, I got home and after lunch found a pool of blood on my sheets. Came close to fainting when I called Doug over. Didn't see anything in my panties so figured I'd just monitor things and call him if there was something to be concerned about. Then I jumped into bed and had thick blood and puss all over my hands....again, almost passed out (( I don't do blood very well. Haha)) Luckily he was there and we found out that the water retention in my lower abdomen had popped. Yup! :wacko: It's nasty but I've had SO MUCH water retention and it's made polyps of water in my skin both on my lower abdomen and even on my toes.....my feet and legs are huge too. Never seen anything like it. 

I have peroxide I'm supposed to put on it and I think with the open sore, Friday will come with some meds to keep from getting an infection before baby comes.

So it's been memorable that's for sure. I've giggled a few times at this stuff happening. At least I didn't actually faint. :haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Lava and Jules &#8211; great looking bumps! Thanks for the photos Glad your scan went well Lava! And YAY on one of each that is fantastic news! Also, you will hear LOTS of opinions on the names you choose for your children whether you want it or not. This will not just come from your parents, but other relatives, friends and people you barely know or like&#8230;Don&#8217;t let it stress you out or upset you. Just nod your head and say, thanks for your input and keep moving. 

Chris #1 &#8211; Well hopefully even though she is still eating every 2 hours, at night she will continue to stretch it out. It took me a while before my feet went back to normal. I just now able to wear my wedding band (for some reason, I can&#8217;t get my engagement ring to fit and they are the same size &#8211; weird). 

Angela &#8211; Daycare for Ethan &#8211; please let me know how that goes. Currently, my DH is caring for Katelyn while I am at work, however he is going to be going back to work very soon and I am not sure how I feel about day care. Time does go by very quickly. Is Ethan on cereal/solids yet? 

Charmaine!!!!! &#8211; Thanks for the update and the PHOTO of your beautiful girls. Ok &#8211; I have to ask, are they identical and if so, can you tell them apart? I have always wondered how parents tell identical babies apart in the early days/months. LOL Also it seems as though our anniversaries are close &#61514;. Yes, pumping is a CHORE and major time commitment. Now that Katelyn is almost 6 months, I will start her on solids so that I can pump less. I am impressed that you have pumped for this long with three little ones. KUDOS to YOU! That is a massive achievement. Send more photos please &#61514; I love that their initials spell GIA Hee hee. 

Skye &#8211; we just bought a Chicco carrier. I haven&#8217;t tried it yet with her, but it is comfortable and has back support. I never tried the Moby wrap, as it looked too difficult to put on and honestly, there is a commercial on TV with a women and her &#8220;baby&#8221; in the moby wrap and the poor thing looks like it is getting smothered. But like Terri said, definitely do some research and read the reviews and you can always go to the store and try them on to see what you like best. It is easier to go to Maternity shops rather than Babies R Us to try that stuff out though. 

Rebekah &#8211; WOW is all I can say. You poor thing! That must have been scary. Please don&#8217;t worry about the c-section I think half of us ended up having one. It will be ok and yes, it will happen the way God and Amelia plan it &#61514;. Glad you didn&#8217;t faint. 

AFM &#8211; Nothing new to tell. We celebrated our two year anniversary yesterday with ice cream cake. Hard to be believe that it has been two years already and we have a baby now. Time sure flies when you are having fun&#8230; 

Hugs to everyone else out there. Hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning!

getting ready to go to my scan - it's in about a half hour.......had a terrible nights sleep - not sure if the dinner I had didn't agree with me or what but barely slept and then had the weirdest dream! Charlie was the one having the babies and I had to help him (in our home) deliver 4 babies, 2 girls, 2 boys who all came out in the cutest onesies and my first thought was to pack them all up and go out to buy them shoes! :shrug: But Charlie did a wonderful job giving birth! :haha::haha:

lava - that's why I haven't told my family yet about the names because we ALL know they'd have some comment. But I am sorry you have to deal with it and it's easy for me to say just smile and ignore but I know that is very difficult. I would just try changing the subject whenever they bring it up and not mention it again...they may get the hint. Loving the :oneofeach: news!!!!!

MA - I would have passed out if I saw that blood! I'm glad the water retention popped (I think I'm glad, it just sounds so horrifying!) Hoping you find some relief and Amelia turns...turn baby turn! Otherwise, praying for a healthy and safe delivery, whatever way she decides to make her grand entrance in!

missmuffet - congrats on the 2 year anniversary! :cake:


I will reply later on to everyone, only had a few mins before Charlie gets home to take me in for the test....


----------



## twinkle1975

Just popping in to see how my favourite mummies are doing!!!? Charmaine - your girls are just TOO cute!!! 

Angela - hope Ethan had/has a good day at daycare today (time difference!!)

Rebekah - I'm on tenterhooks waiting for Amelia to arrive!!


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning girls!

Terri - thank you so much for all the sling/wrap info. It was VERY helpful! :thumbup: Think I'll go out on Saturday and finally get one - at this point, I think I'll go for the wrap. But who knows - I seem to change my mind a lot these days! 

Animal & Lava - GREAT bump photos! You both look absolutely amazing, too! You're going to have gorgeous babies! :flower:

Angela - how did daycare go yesterday? 

Austin! So good to hear from you, girl! Your daughters are adorable! It seems like you have things really under control, too - I think you must be related to Superwoman! And I too was wondering the same thing as Steph - are they identical? Back in high school I was friends w/a set of identicals, and their mom used to put nail polish on the big toe of one to keep them straight when they first came home from the hospital. Not sure how you'd do that w/three - big toe on one, pinky toe on another? :haha: 

And also like Steph, I really love that their initals spell GIA! (Stands for Gemological Institute of America, don't ya know... :thumbup:) 

Please continue to update when you can. :flower:

Lava - congrats on one of each! That's AWESOME! I'm very glad to see that everyone's doing well in there, too. Always a big relief. Your vacation spot looked wonderful - I must admit a bit of jealousy! And I have to ask you - how in the world did you keep your hair looking so nice in the humid ocean air??? 

NMG - looking forward to hearing how your scan went today. Fingers crossed for you! 

Hi Twinkle! :wave:

And to everyone else I didn't directly address - good morning!!

AFM - not too much. The cleaning lady's here so I'm just staying out of here way & playing on the computer. I'm having her do the spring cleaning type stuff (behind furniture, cruddy flooring corners, that kind of thing), and I'm only having her do three rooms - bathroom, living room & kitchen. It's been an hour and a half since she's arrived, and she's really been working. So far she's cleaned the bathroom and is just about done with the living room. Hasn't even started on the kitchen yet. (Yikes! Must have been worse than I thought!!) :wacko: 

I had my nonstress test/biophysical profile yesterday, followed by my OB appointment. The testing was fine - everything looked great (yay!) but I had disheartening news at the OB's. No change from last time. Nothing. Nada. I was so bummed out last night, I _almost_ dove in to a glass of wine. But at least there's light at the end of the tunnel now - I just got a call from my OB's office. I have another nonstress/profile set up for this Friday at noon-thirty. Then I'm scheduled to check in to L&D on Monday night for Cervadril (sp?), and they'll start the induction first thing Tuesday morning. So it looks like I'll be a mommie in a little less than a week! :cloud9:

Unless, of course, I go into labor on my own before then. Which would be lovely, but somehow I don't see that happening...

Have a great day, everyone! Happy Hump Day to those of you still working! :haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

NMG - Good luck on your scan today!

Chris #2 - Your feel soooo good in your house once the cleaning lady is finished. I know that whenever I have a cleaning lady come I don't want company over cuz they'll mess it up LOL. I am sooooo excited for you. It looks like you will have your baby and then a week later Rebekah will have hers. 
Also, I was cracking up about the toenail polish comment. Yes, Charmaine let us know how you are telling them apart LOL. 

Twinkle - Hi ya sweetie! 

Angela - How did Ethan do at Daycare - more importantly how did you do with Ethan at Day care ?

Hugs to everyone else. I just got in to work about 20 minutes ago - VERY LATE so this is just a brief howdy. Will keep popping in throughout the day. Still trying to get into a rhythm with being back at work. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## codegirl

I had Cervidal with both boys. Not so bad :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

love to see this thread going as it does. I caught Dougs cold. :rofl: Couldn't have been at a more inconvenient time with delivery on the way soon but I'm trying my hardest to get it out of my system quickly. Doug ran to get all kinds of things and I'm going to kill it with vitamin C. Or so I hope. :rofl:

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hello, again ladies :flower:

I think that "hello" is long overdue. It's been quite a few months since I've been on BnB and am so EXCITED to see so many of my old friends smiling, laughing and beautifully covered in all that sweet baby dust! 

MA - I am in tears and so happy for you. How amazing that you are so close! Amelia is such a true blessing and gift from God. I hope you are enjoying every minute of it with Doug. :hugs::hugs:

Lava - oh my goodness! It's been so long and I remember you hoping for that BFP and here you are with TWINS! Wow. And one of each. That is so wonderful. 

Skye - Yayayay! How's it going? Are you out of your mind excited???

Carole - What can I say? It truly is a wonder and a blessing to see you with that BFP note under your post. I am sending you every good vibe I have honey for you and your little one. I hope you are having a good pregnancy so far. :hugs::hugs:

Sunshine - Another BnB baby! Congrats!!!

Viv - You too! Hope they are taking the best of care you in the hospital and getting some good rest.

AustinGurrl - Your 3 girls arrived. 1 month old! They are soooo adorable. And you are my hero. I don't know if "blessing" even comes close to what you've been through and the joy you are now living but I hope that each one of those little faces is making you smile more and more each day (through the exhaustion, of course :sleep:)

Svet - Congrats to you hon! You must be an expert by now! ::haha:

AFM - I am really just in awe right now of all you ladies. What a fabulous round of posts to come back to. I am feeling pretty good these days. Had gall bladder surgery last week and been home recovering. Glad to have it out b/c it was causing me all sorts of trouble in the last few months. Finally feeling a little more like myself today but it will take some time to fully recoup. 

On the TTC front, I have been on a mega dose of folic acid since June (intially at DH's request) and am keeping with it. We saw the FS yesterday for the first time since April after we got pregnant. Took a lot for me to just walk into her office again. Found myself shaking a little - I guess all those memories coming back - but I made it through. She was wonderful and discussed our options with us. Seems as if IVF with PGD (genetic) testing makes the most sense. They would test the embryos to make sure we put back genetically normal one(s). It would give me peace of mind but it is alot to take on physically and emotionally. I know DH is raring to go but has been very gentle with me. 

I have been trying to take good care of me lately and down 15 pounds. Yay! Feeling healthier and eating really well. I figure that can't hurt. Anyway, so glad to see you are all doing so great! :happydance: Miss you all-


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Titi, so glad to see you. :hugs: I'm looking forward to hearing the events that will lead to YOUR little blessing. :happydance: So glad your back again! YAY!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

MA - so sorry about the cold!!!! Hope you can blast it out of you real quick! :friends:

sunshine! yikes, you are at the finish line!!!!! super duper big :hugs: that you have a snuggly :baby: real soon!!!! 

Hope everyone else is having a great day! and a big hello you to all!

We had our 18 week scan today, and it went really well! poppy is very active and moving and twisting around in there! The tech took a ton of detailed shots of poppy's brain development, the 4 chambers of the heart, the belly as well as shots of the legs (which was Amazing to see the thigh bone, knee, shin and foot! Long legs like daddy!) and hands. One of the pics looks like poppy is either laughing or yawning! 

Good news: The massive integrated tests from last time, measuring the chance of downs or chromosonal defects were negative! 

We then had a genetic counseling meeting with a doctor, who was quite rude in her manner but she did give us good news: seems my chances for defects is as low as it is in a 21 year old. Great!!! She did say I have a low lying placenta but to recheck it in 6 weeks, no big deal and didn't give me any restrictions. I'm not too worried about it as I see my OB for the monthly appt on Monday and will talk to her more about it. My OB had told me to tell this doctor of my history of the heart issues, the autoimmune issues and other health issues (as well as Charlie's heart issue) so I began by saying that we both have heart issues and she asked me what they were so I started to tell her and she was very dismissive, kept cutting me off, told me I didn't understand my own heart operation I had (which is wrong) and that she couldn't do anything about those 3 (3 heart issues between the 2 of us) now and that she wouldn't care about them until after birth so this was inappropriate to bring it up. I was SO flustered and Charlie told her we were told to tell her everything and she was so rude saying "whatever" and that for one of the heart issues I have, I should be on certain medication and if it acts up, they can't operate on my because I'm pg. I told her it didn't require surgery and I've had it since I was 5 and she told me then I really didn't have it or didn't understand this one, either. And she said since Charlie had 2 older kids that are fine, I'm overreacting and the OB is too. At that point, I shut down and didn't say much else and she left within 30 seconds after that, I think she felt Charlie glowering at her.

So I didn't tell her about the autoimmune issue but I figured since I'm seeing a cardiologist and rheumatologist about these things, I don't need her to tell me the chances of poppy getting them and we would never terminate anyways, so we will deal with whatever happens. 

But what I'm taking away from that rude lady is that we are progressing just fine and will followup on the low lying placenta and forget that woman!
 



Attached Files:







18weekUS.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10









18weekUS2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mommy's Angel

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> MA - so sorry about the cold!!!! Hope you can blast it out of you real quick! :friends:
> 
> sunshine! yikes, you are at the finish line!!!!! super duper big :hugs: that you have a snuggly :baby: real soon!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day! and a big hello you to all!
> 
> We had our 18 week scan today, and it went really well! poppy is very active and moving and twisting around in there! The tech took a ton of detailed shots of poppy's brain development, the 4 chambers of the heart, the belly as well as shots of the legs (which was Amazing to see the thigh bone, knee, shin and foot! Long legs like daddy!) and hands. One of the pics looks like poppy is either laughing or yawning!
> 
> Good news: The massive integrated tests from last time, measuring the chance of downs or chromosonal defects were negative!
> 
> We then had a genetic counseling meeting with a doctor, who was quite rude in her manner but she did give us good news: seems my chances for defects is as low as it is in a 21 year old. Great!!! She did say I have a low lying placenta but to recheck it in 6 weeks, no big deal and didn't give me any restrictions. I'm not too worried about it as I see my OB for the monthly appt on Monday and will talk to her more about it. My OB had told me to tell this doctor of my history of the heart issues, the autoimmune issues and other health issues (as well as Charlie's heart issue) so I began by saying that we both have heart issues and she asked me what they were so I started to tell her and she was very dismissive, kept cutting me off, told me I didn't understand my own heart operation I had (which is wrong) and that she couldn't do anything about those 3 (3 heart issues between the 2 of us) now and that she wouldn't care about them until after birth so this was inappropriate to bring it up. I was SO flustered and Charlie told her we were told to tell her everything and she was so rude saying "whatever" and that for one of the heart issues I have, I should be on certain medication and if it acts up, they can't operate on my because I'm pg. I told her it didn't require surgery and I've had it since I was 5 and she told me then I really didn't have it or didn't understand this one, either. And she said since Charlie had 2 older kids that are fine, I'm overreacting and the OB is too. At that point, I shut down and didn't say much else and she left within 30 seconds after that, I think she felt Charlie glowering at her.
> 
> So I didn't tell her about the autoimmune issue but I figured since I'm seeing a cardiologist and rheumatologist about these things, I don't need her to tell me the chances of poppy getting them and we would never terminate anyways, so we will deal with whatever happens.
> 
> But what I'm taking away from that rude lady is that we are progressing just fine and will followup on the low lying placenta and forget that woman!

She's full of crap!! Sorry. There's a girl "Sherry" in my incompetent uterus thread that has a heart issue...pretty bad and they thought her son had a heart defect pretty bad too. They were monitoring her very carefully. While most heart defects in babies need to be done once born, there are some heart issues that CAN be taken care of in utero. She was also watched too. There were many things she couldn't do and they DID have to monitor her but she had special care for her and her little one.

So this meeting was with a genetic counselor right?? Not a fetal cardiologist?? I had a meeting with the cardiologist...the first one wasn't the greatest but the second time with a different Dr. proved to be excellent! I would think that you would have better conversation with the pediatric cardiologist. My suggestion is to wait until 28wks though...don't let them do it too early or they'll scare the life out of you because they can't honestly see everything any earlier.:winkwink: The pediatric cardiologist has more background on heart defects and will know just how much risk you actually have...IF ANY at all.:winkwink:


----------



## Vivienne

HI all, glad everyone is trucking along well.

Love the photos Charmaine, NMG and Lava.

Hey Svet, yes I did notice that Sophie and Cal share a birthday, how cool!!:hugs:

Sunshine, not long YAY!!!!!

MA full term wahoo!!!!!!:happydance:

Char you are amazing with those triplets!! Still sane as well!!!!
I'm pumping as well as BF'ing as I appear to have too much milk. I leak like a sieve most of the time:dohh:

AFM Still in hospital, they are being very cautious about releasing me as the slightest problem with Cal gets me worked up, like if he won't sleep or falls asleep at the breast. Yesterday he was up pretty much for 10 hours and feeding on and off. I have such sore breasts now. I should have topped him up with formula rather than upsetting myself.

SVet, how do you entertain Sophie? I just don't know what to do when Cal is awake. There's only so much you can do with a 5 week old.

Has anyone heard from Anna?

Well I have to head back into hospital again (I had a night at home last nigh to see how we cope) today so will be off line again for a couple of days.


Happy days ladies :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning everyone! Having a hard time sleeping this morning - I've been awake for 2 & 1/2 hours and can't seem to turn off the mind this morning... :wacko:

Glad to hear that the Cervidil wasn't too bad, Terri. I'm hoping that alone will be enough to bring on labor (I'd rather avoid the Pitocin if possible), but I doubt I'll be that lucky. :nope: This kid's a stubborn one. Already. :haha:

So good to hear from you, Titi! I hope the surgery recovery goes by quickly for you. And congrats on loosing 15 pounds! I think I found them... :blush: Best of luck to you for when you're ready to start the next part of your TTC journey. You're a strong woman and my prayers are with you. :flow:

NMG - what's up with the rudeness you've had to tolerate lately?? You poor lady!! :hugs: You're right - just be happy that your baby is well, and forget that nasty witch. You can worry about the other issues later. And that's only IF they become issues in the first place! For now (and most likely for the rest of your pregnancy) - all is good. Run with it!

Sorry about the cold, MA. Getting sick stinks when you can't really take anything for it. My DH had a cold recently - I had hand sanitizer EVERYWHERE in the house, and slept on the couch for nearly two weeks to avoid catching it. I just moved back into the bedroom two nights ago... :dohh: Truth be told, I think I slept better on the couch. Much easier to flop around w/out a 6'4" body getting in the way... :blush:

Viv - hang in there, hon. :hugs: It'll get a little better every day. And good question about baby entertainment - I was wondering the same thing myself! (I've never been very good w/babies and just know I'll be out of my element those first weeks while I'm trying to figure stuff out... :dohh:)

Have a great day, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## codegirl

Chris - the cervadel was a little uncomfortable to have inserted. With Edward, I had to have it twice and then they broke my water. With Eric I only needed one and then I started labour about 10 hours later. They still broke my water the next day to speed things up.

I did get the drip with Edward after I got an epi but ended up with no epi with Eric (and therefore no drip).

One thing doesn't always lead to the other.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies sorry but just a quick post as I am back in the office and off to a meeting. So scan went well and there is just 1 little bubba in there, they put it at 6 weeks 2days and we saw the heartbeat YAY so happy and DH burst into tears right there in the doctors office.

Next scan booked for 2 weeks time and can't wait to see the difference in bubba next time. Off to the supermarket tonight to stock up on veggies, fruits and healthy food to grow him or her 

Hope to be online later to catch up on everyones news.

Take care and have a great day:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick post girls and will catch up properly later, but yay! Carole for the great scan news, and I am SO excited for you! 

Wlcome back Titi! So glad to see you back on bnb!

sunshine, the cervidril is not bad though a bit uncomfortable going in as Terri mentioned. Not sure how much impact it had for me either, as not much changed overnight after they inserted it. But when she broke my water that next morning THAT sure got things going lol! That is also an uncomfortable procedure but it will get things going when nothing else works! I had the pitocin and DEFINITELY needed the epi lol!

Thanks to all who asked about Ethans first day at day care yesterday. :thumbup: He did great! They do feed them (I was not sure if they would be willing to do that but they did, which is great). He was sound asleep when I picked him up so I think they had been rocking them to sleep and itwas so cute! He will only be going there once a week while I am in my discipleship group at the church, but I think it will be a good experience for him. 

Hi and HUGS to all and will write more this afternoon!:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Angela,
So glad Ethan did well at daycare. Your class sounds interesting.

NMG & Carole,
Thrilled for y'all about your scans.

MA,
Sorry you have a cold. Mine still is lingering, but my doctor told me I can take Sudafed and that helps during the day. Maybe try that. Sorry you are so uncomfortable with swelling. It will be fine soon enough when Amelia arrives.

Sunshine,
This time, next week you will be holding your precious baby! Sorry you aren't sleeping well. Can you take an Ambien or something?

Gosh, I sound like a pill pusher. ;)

Viv,
Great to hear from you! How did the overnight go?

MissMuffet,
Thanks for the advice. I am glad we've got some moms on here who have been doing this a few months or longer to bounce things off of. I too will be out of my element with 2 newborns and can use all the help I can get!

AFM,
I am going to a couple of kid consignment sales this weekend, interviewing a night nurse, and on Sunday prepping the nursery after church so we can paint next weekend. I am very excited because 4 of my girlfriends are hosting a baby shower for me at the beginning of Nov. and I'm putting together my guest list. I am keeping it all girls which should simplify things. In other good news, one of my friends who miscarried in March just told me she is 10 weeks pregnant and I'm so excited for her. Other than my cold and general backaches, I'm feeling pretty well & know I need to enjoy this time b/c it won't last much longer. I am already getting big. In 2 months, I think I will have outgrown all my maternity clothes. ;)


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies - quick post as I am about to go to a lunch meeting.


Viv - at 5 weeks there really isn't much to do in terms of entertainment. Katelyn was still in the hospital but while I was there, she was mostly asleep so I would just hold her (kangaroo care) and she would be asleep. I would sing to her (still do) and that is pretty much it LOL. That is great that you have too much milk. If you are not already, start freezing your milk. Not sure what kind of pump you have but most have freezer bags that you can pump directly into. THen you can store it and use it later - it is good for 6 months (just remember to write the date on it!)

Woohoo on your scan Carole that is awesome

Lava - Consignment sales are fantastic! Good luck I am sure you'll find some great stuff. When making your list you may want to run it by one of your friends that has a baby because a lot of the stuff I put on my registry I didn't need and there was a lot of stuff I needed, but didn't realize until after she got home. 

Hugs to everyone else. I will write a proper post later. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Thanks for the comments. Lava, sudafed was on the list of things I could have. It works once and when I take it again in the evening it doesn't work for some reason. I'm taking sudafed in the morning and benedryl in the evening. Last night was THE WORST night ever! I'm having braxton hicks and I could barely breathe in my upper belly. Of course babies are supposed to be in head down position so I feel braxton hicks differently than most with babies head down. She is big and side to side so these tightenings in the upper belly are killing me! They're pushing everything up so on top of the cold and braxton hicks, I have BAD case of acid reflux that even zantac can't cover. :wacko:

What made last night the worst was I started having pressure in my lower back. I woke Doug up every hour it seems to rub my lower back and put some accupressure on it. By the time he left I cried myself to sleep just because of the cold and discomfort on top of the lack of sleep. I'm just flipping miserable! :shrug:

Honestly I'm not sure if I'll make it to scheduled c-section date. The lower back pressure seems to be a sign for me. I had all back labor with Jackson. With her being breech I'm unsure how all this will play out but last night going to the toilet I feel as though my cervix has dialated a little bit. I'm guessing maybe 1 or 2cm's. It's normal and most women can go for weeks at 2cm's so i'm not stressing but I do think everything depends on what happens at the Dr.'s office tomorrow since the beginning of the week proved my pressures to be over 140's. 

My only concern is this cold. I at least know if I end up in the hospital I'll have a private room. :rofl: I'd rather be home when I'm sick though just for the comfort. 

Anyways, I'm here...just feel like crawling into a corner and dying at the moment...Oh did I mention I'm a little over-dramatic too?! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah honey I am praying for PEACE and calm for you. But honestly I am just SO thankful that we can all celebrate this moment with you - you are FULL TERM with your precious girl and, at this point, she will come when she comes and you can rest and finally relax about the IC issues. SO SO. Happy for you, my friend! 

I know the cold and the sleeplessness and the pains and swelling and ALL of that, as I too had a cold the weeks right before I delivered, along with just ridiculous acid reflux so bad I would wake up gagging and choking. But you will be FINE and you will be holding your precious girl soon! :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

MA,
I am so sorry that you are in pain and sick with a cold on top of it. You are so close to seeing Amelia. I am so excited for you that you are full term. 

That is interesting what you said about the Sudafed working during the day and not at night. I am having the same problem. It helps me function at work, but then around 5 or 6, I get a sinus headache, nasal dripping, stuffy nose, and just overall aches, but the Sudafed doesn't seem to cut it. Maybe tomorrow I will go out and buy some Benedryl and try that for the evening. I'm worried b/c I'm not sleeping well and when I sit for long periods at work, the muscles under my belly start hurting. And I'm only 20 weeks! I know that this is the honeymoon period and I'm already complaining. I worry about how I will be able to get along at work full-time for another 18 weeks. Even if I go on modified bedrest/half days at the office in December when I'm about 32 weeks, I still have to get through Oct and November. 

I am lucky that I haven't suffered yet from acid reflex much. I've only had 2 days of it so I have had a very small taste of what y'all experience/are going through with it. I will say that almost anything beats that all day/all night nausea. I keep telling myself that at least I can keep my food down! But, pregnancy is not for sissies! :)

Hang in there, moms to be! Sunshine/Chris & MA, especially!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> MA,
> I am so sorry that you are in pain and sick with a cold on top of it. You are so close to seeing Amelia. I am so excited for you that you are full term.
> 
> That is interesting what you said about the Sudafed working during the day and not at night. I am having the same problem. It helps me function at work, but then around 5 or 6, I get a sinus headache, nasal dripping, stuffy nose, and just overall aches, but the Sudafed doesn't seem to cut it. Maybe tomorrow I will go out and buy some Benedryl and try that for the evening. I'm worried b/c I'm not sleeping well and when I sit for long periods at work, the muscles under my belly start hurting. And I'm only 20 weeks! I know that this is the honeymoon period and I'm already complaining. I worry about how I will be able to get along at work full-time for another 18 weeks. Even if I go on modified bedrest/half days at the office in December when I'm about 32 weeks, I still have to get through Oct and November.
> 
> I am lucky that I haven't suffered yet from acid reflex much. I've only had 2 days of it so I have had a very small taste of what y'all experience/are going through with it. I will say that almost anything beats that all day/all night nausea. I keep telling myself that at least I can keep my food down! But, pregnancy is not for sissies! :)
> 
> Hang in there, moms to be! Sunshine/Chris & MA, especially!


My body is so odd. :haha: Benedryl doesn't often work when I want it to, I get a cold and decided to try it at night and it works. :wacko: Sounds like the belly muscles are the round ligaments that are stretching. That is normal and since your carrying twins....I would assume your feeling twice the pulling. If you can find a chiropractor that does prenatal chiropractic work, they work in relaxing that muscle. I'd wait until you were further along to do it....maybe the beginning of 3rd trimester...but it would help a great deal.

Praying you start feeling better soon dear friend! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!!! I have been reading diligently everyday but holy action!! I really want to reply to everyone but on my tablet it's hard because I am still typing with one hand. 

MA, can I just say with all the little crap I dealt with in my pregnancy you most certainly hands down win! When you mentioned about soething bursting I nearly passed out. You're a real trooper not long now. I really hope she trns and you get the birthing experience you want but most important is that she arrives safe. 

To all the beautiful pregnant girls- sounds like everyone is doing well. Haven't heard from Rowan or Junebug in a bit, hope everything is good. 

Chris #2- you have an induction date how exciting! But I think it will happen on it's own this weekend. xo

Viv- in response to your question, Sophie and I seem to have a real routine. As much as you can with a fiv week old. She still sleeps more than she is awake but does spend quite a few daytime hours awake. In the morning we hang out and I talk to her alot trying to get those smiles and oh boy when they come!!! I akso sing alot lol. I generally act like a goof. She has a play mat she'll hang out on for maybe 20 min. Buys me enough time to have breakfast. Then more holding and talking and walking around. The newest addition to our routine is a swing! It's two days in a riw niw she'll nap for 1/2hr in it so I can take a shower, lol Other parts of the day she's in the sling, or we go for a walk. There is still a lot if holding. In the evening is when things suck. By 7pm she has her meltdown and usually only dH can calm her. Again a lot of walking around lol It's so much work but she is starting to become more responsive. Just now at 3am she's smiled a ton! She always seems to look beyond me, like over my shoulder so I joke to DH that I think she can see dead pple, :rofl: She just smiled to something behind me. :wacko:

What a baby!! One day shy of a week now she's slept four straight hours at night! :cloud9: Ironically I'm almost most tired now because of it lol Apart for the 1_2 hrs in the evening she is fussy, she really is the best baby! 

On a medical note, my thrush is now being treated with diflucan for the next two weeks. It's been three days and I don't feel a noticeable difference yet but i am hooeful. I don't know if I told you guys this but my doctor had me uses gentian violet last weekend for fiur days as a treatment. Well, it didn't work b ut holy purple baby! I should post a picture.

K, best go finish feeding baby so i can go back to bed.

Hugs & kisses!


----------



## lavalux

MA, thanks for the good advice. It is 4 in the morning and I'm up of course. May try a hot bath. Tomorrow, Benedryl! :)

Svet, 
So glad you and your baby are getting into a routine. That is amazing. And 4 hours sleep! Wow! I love how you say your DH can soothe her at night. Very sweet. Hope the flush clears up soon. That is no fun!

Viv,
Are you back in the hospital tonight? I'm sure you are getting all the assistance and resources available. Soon you will be home. Stay connected to friends and family when you are back so you don't feel too isolated. I know that I will feel that way for awhile once the babies come. I'm hoping that enough people can come over to help while my husband is at work. I've even looked into a post-partum doula coming over for a few hours each week for help with b'feeding/pumping, light cleaning, grocery shopping & baby care. Do you have access to one where you are?

Anyway, a collective hug and a yawn! Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Svet...Oh goodness the bursting was not a good thing for me. I'm not good with blood or bodily clear fluids. ((I better get used to it having a baby soon)) I've NEVER seen anything so gross and I'm not lying when I say my lower abdomen is 3 times the size filled with water.

Today's appointment proved to be an interesting one:


Well, my bp was high again today. The Dr. scheduled an Amnio for Tuesdays appointment if my bp is high again. That will tell if her lungs have matured. If they see protein in the urine they'll forgo the amnio and just schedule the c-section. What I got is that she doesn't want to wait the added week with potentially getting full blown pre-eclampsia. With my history she'd rather not risk anything further. SO, as it stands we may have Amelia next week sometime. I'm guess wed. or thurs.

I'm SO NERVOUS! I can't wait to hold her. She's been 10 years in the waiting. I think that's why I'm so nervous. All these emotions, all this love....wondering if I'll be a good mommy. I also don't have everything in order. 

I'm sure it will all work out well. I'll keep everyone posted after Tuesdays appointment. In the meantime, I'm taking the weekend to try to get rid of this cold. The leaking Adema I have will continue. The Dr. said it will get worse before it gets better because they'll be giving me lots of liquid through IV. :wacko: I can't imagine how heavy in water weight I'll be. I'm already feeling like a truck. At any rate, we may have a baby next week. Holy Cats! ((FAINT))


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - you will be a GREAT mommy! SO excited can't even tell you. You and Chris may have babies on the same day or at least the same week. And if anyone knows about not having everything in order it is me...don't worry about it. It will be fine and will work out. And trust me you don't want it to develop into pre-eclampsia. Not fun. Keep us posted and so sorry to hear about leaking...I know after I had my c-section I gained about 25 lbs in water weight (in addition to the pregnancy weight). I didn't recognize myself in the mirror. It all went away after about two days though. So just think next week this time you will be back to your normal self...except you will have baby Amelia in your arms YAY!!!!!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Steph! :hugs:

My lower abdomen feels so heavy and I keep feeling like it's hanging to my feet. :haha: The Dr. think with the added water weight at surgery it could take up to 2 wks. :wacko: I must have it BAD. :duh: I've never seen anything like it. 

You've put my mind at ease. I'm getting excited!


----------



## sunshine71

Good evening & happy Friday, girls!

Carole - congrats on seeing the heart beat! That's got to put your mind at ease. :happydance: Just wait until your next one - it's amazing the difference two weeks makes!

Angela - glad that Ethan did well at daycare. Once mine gets a little older I plan on sending her to daycare once a week or so, too. I think it's good for them to get used to being with other kids. :thumbup: I live out in the sticks, so there aren't any neighborhood kids for her to be with. Plus - with me being ancient, I can't have her play with any of my friends kids - they're all in their late teens and older. :wacko:

Lava - did you interview the night nurse yet? How'd it go? How exciting to have a baby shower to look forward to! How fun to keep it all girls, too. Sometimes a "no boys allowed" party is much more fun, and besides - they usually hate that kind of thing anyway. No sense having them there if they're just going to be party poopers. :) And even though your friend has no idea who I am, please give her my congratulations on her pregnancy. It'll be awesome to pregnant with a girlfriend! As for me taking an Ambien, no dice. My OB wouldn't write me a script for it when I asked. (Speaking of party poopers...) :nope:

Chris #1 - Is the Diflucan working for you yet? You poor thing! :hugs: But I must admit - I want to see pictures of the purple baby! :haha: Sounds too cute! 

MA - sorry you're going through all this! You've had WAY more than your fair share of hurdles for this pregnancy! BUT - there's finally a light at the end of the tunnel! And of COURSE you'll be a good mommy! You have too much love in your heart for her not to be! And don't worry about not having everything in order, either. I don't think anyone ever really does. You prepare for what you can prepare for, then wing it on everything else. :thumbup: Who knows - maybe our girls will share a b-day! Pretty cool... 

AFM - No baby yet. Not even a lousy cramp yet, either. :growlmad: I had raspberry leaf tea before dinner, went out for spicy Indian food, then came back and had MORE tea. Tomorrow the DH and I are going shopping for all the things we still haven't gotten yet, so I'll be on my feet walking all day. Then spicy left-overs for dinner. Then we plan on going for a marathon walk on Sunday. I'm also thinking of buying a pogo stick to shake this kid outta me... The idea of sex sounds absolutely ludicrous right now, but at this point I'm willing to try anything. 

So for now, I'm consoling myself with a well deserved glass of red wine before I crawl into bed. Hopefully I'll be able to sleep. :nope: I'm starting to wonder how many years it'll be before I actually get to sleep through the night again... :dohh:

Have a good evening, everyone! :flower:


----------



## skye2010

Charmain, they are gorgeous :))) 3 in a bundle. Wooooow I still can't get over the fact that yu've done so well having 3 healthy babies. Well done hon. I bet you can tell them apart but separating their clothes will be the thing when they grow. hahahha. A friend of mine had 3 sisters+mom. They were 5 girls in the house. So their mum colour coded them and stitched a little reminder colour dot in their underwear. That's how they could tell which belonged to who. Hahhahahaha!!!

Viv, I hope you would feel better soon and you could go home.. Getting used to a baby and a ruotine is hard so take one thing at a time hon.

Carole I had so much fruits and veggies in the first 12 weeks :winkwink: I was even dreaming of a broccoli. Weird but true. The baby will demand what it needs :)

Laura did they start kicking? You must feel it more since there is 2 in there. Are you going to start nesting and preparing soon? Clothes, nursery etc... So much fun :)) Babayshower sounds great. Hope you get a lot of pressies and have great fun. BBshower doesn't feel right for me since most of my good friends are in Turkey. And the ones here I see them often anyway. But I love the idea.

Svet your girl is already falling into a routine, she is a star :))) I need to trane my DH for soothing action as well :) Wonder what he will be like when the bb comes as he is a bit useless in the house on all other occasions. LOL!!!!

Rebekah Wooohoooo!!! yeeeaaaah she is coming home sooon. Can't wait to see her. You do sound like you are in a state (poor you) so the sooner she is the better it is perhaps. I bet everything will go smoothly. And don't you worry, after having all the hospital experience before and Doug being there, csection should be a piece of cake. You will be a great mum. Did you get your bag ready (paper pants, baby clothes, snacks, etc etc??) Pls keep updating when you can. 

Chris you'll be a mama soon too. Yeeeeahhhh. She'll be quite grown already when she comes out. LOL!! Well cooked bun in the oven. Lol! Lol!. 

AFM Started resarching for the birth essentials and baby list. Internet searching all the websites for brands etc. I love all that. Also need to get my freezing cold bathroom, due to bad insulation and wrong radiator, sorted. Will call a plumber next week and see what we can do. And the baby furniture... We will go to the shops with DH today. hahahahaaa his 'favourite' thing to do at the weekends' LOL!!! It usually takes 4 hours to stimulate him out of the sofa to go for weekly shopping or a short walk. But he has no excuse anymore since I can't do all this myself. So let's see how it goes.

Anna how are you hon? Bet you are battling with nursing and nappies with blood shot eyes right now. Hug Hugs :))) Hope Josephine is already smiling at you in between feeding and changing. BTW how did you manage to do all that mountain hiking at 8,5 month pregnant. I can walk the dogs all the way to the park but get stuck in the hill on the way and can't come back anymore. :wacko: Wooow you are a strong girl....

Have a great weekend girls xxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there. Chris, I've heard that most 1st time moms can go overdue. Hopefully it won't be too long. Schedule a deep tissue massage. That usually stimulates labor too. I bet you could use one! :winkwink:

Skye, I bet he'll start stepping it up. They usually do. I know Doug has been such a great support throughout this pregnancy and honestly I don't know how he did it other than by the grace of God. I haven't been the greatest person to be around. 

Honestly this pregnancy was SO different from my last. I have people telling me it's because my pregnancy ended in a loss. Maybe so, but the loss was from a series of issues pertaining to IC which had we known, could have been taken care of and maybe we'd have the same ending like we'll have with Amelia. The only difference to me was while I had nausea, I felt the best I'd EVER felt with Jackson.

Maybe that is the reason things were so intense this time. I was the happiest most joyful woman while pregnant with Jackson. I had lost weight, he was a surprise baby, etc. I never thought anything could ever go wrong. When it did, there was a years worth of depression, added weight gain and then more weight gain from hormone treatments.

Then when I got pregnant with Amelia, in the back of my head, I had Jackson's ending always in the back of my mind. I never allowed myself to back down from researching, keeping blood sugars the same, etc. I was sick a lot with bacteria, in and out of hospital for one treatment or another and then my thought is with the weight gain from the past 3 years, I've ended up with this adema thing. Had I not been on bed rest and able to exercise, I wonder how much better I would have felt, etc. I don't regret any part of this.....but I DO understand now what my pregnancy after a loss pals feel when some have mentioned they missed out on the fun points of their pregnancy and great joy during some moment or another because they were SO FOCUSED on advocating for their conditions and little ones.

I pray next time I get pregnant, I'll be able to let my guard down a little bit more. Now that I know what I'll have to go through with a cerclage stitch, etc. I'll be more prepared and know that there are good endings just as there can be sad ones.

Now I have the beauty of delivering a little miracle 10 years in the waiting. To finally hold her will be one of the greatest gifts of my life. :cry: Does it matter she won't be born the way I had hoped or on the specific date I had hoped? :shrug: No, not at all. I'm just finally feeling blessed to become a mother to our little girl. Ugh! My cup runneth over. :cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awww MA that was beautiful. I am so happy and excited for you! Not long now eh? :happydance:


Now on a lighter note, don't feel guilty if in the first few weeks you want to put her back. :haha: It happens to the best of us. xo


----------



## skye2010

MA I totally understand and agree with you that all the things you went through are actually very tough and worrying. You had multiple problems with this pregnancy, none of that is imagined : cerciage, infections, bleeding etc. I got all a bit paranoid with just the IVf so I'm impressed how well you've coped hon. If people tell you that sort of thing again just ignore cause they are not in your shoes. I hope Amelia arrives smoothly and you can finally rest once you hold her in your arms xxxx

We did go furniture+ buggy shopping with DH :)) He did really well. I'm impressed by the attention he gave to this :) hahahahhaha I think I decided on the furniture more or less. I'm a bit limited anyway since we don't have a proper nursery and it will be the side of the guest room. I'm just worried about the buggy. We have a Mini cooper. It's tiny. And the only buggy we sew that could fit is a Bugaboo Bee which is expensive but looks cheap and flimsy. I'm not impressed by it at all. I don't think that push chair would last long. I have a bad back, I'm not good lifting heavy things. The only thing I like about that chair is that it's light and it folds very compact. But I don't think it could be good in a park for example. Any other small folding light push chair ideas?

Also how about the nappy bins girls. I know there was a conversation about it a while back and some of you swear by it. But the girls on the review thread said the room still smells when you se one of those. Is that true?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Now on a lighter note, don't feel guilty if in the first few weeks you want to put her back. :haha: It happens to the best of us. xo

:rofl: too funny! That and wondering what the dogs will think of this crying little thing. I'm sure it's going to get slightly comical.


----------



## rottpaw

Skye the diaper pail we like is the diaper champ. It can be used with any garbage bag and works great! No smell at all!


----------



## lavalux

MA,
That sweet post made me tear up. Can't wait for Amelia to be born! You are.going to be the best mommy. Also, Thx for the benedryl suggestion. I slept great last night. I am now on the mend. I should be through with this cold by Mon I hope. How are you feeling? Better?

Sunshine,
How are you doing? When is the big day? Sometime this week, right?

Hey Angela,
Thanks for the diaper champ tip. The Dekor & Genie ones require so many refill & they are expensive!

Skye,
So glad you & your husband picked out some great baby furniture. I love the mini cooper! ;)

AFM, we signed a contract with an amazing night nanny today. Thx Austin for the tip!!! I heard you loud & clear. ;) I really loved her. She stayed for 2 hours and talked with DH & I. I am so relieved to have her in place. She will come 10 pm- 6 am Sun- Thursday night. My friend who used her with her twin girls calls her the baby whisperer! ;) Also, I got some great stuff at this church consignment sale. Everything was half off. It was a productive day. Now, I'm headed to bed early. 

Hope all the new moms are doing well. 

Hi to Carole, NMG, who am I missing? My Benedryl just kicked in.

Hope everyone is doing well. I will catch up more tomorrow night.


----------



## sunshine71

Good evening, ladies! Just a quick post them I'm off to :sleep:...

Glad you were able to get the DH out of the house and shopping today, Skye. I did the same thing with my DH today. I think we're all set now, although I'm sure that as soon as we bring her home we'll realize a bunch of stuff we still need... :dohh:

Lava - congrats on the night nurse! She'll be such a lifesaver, I'm sure. :thumbup: And yep - it looks like our little girl will be here this week. I go in Monday night for Cervidil (ripens the cervix) and they'll start the induction Tuesday morning. I keep hoping she'll decide to come before then, but time's pretty much run out now. My little procrastinator. :haha:

I apologize for not addressing everyone personally, buy my eyes are crossing and I'm off to bed. Have a good evening!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Good evening, ladies! Just a quick post them I'm off to :sleep:...
> 
> Glad you were able to get the DH out of the house and shopping today, Skye. I did the same thing with my DH today. I think we're all set now, although I'm sure that as soon as we bring her home we'll realize a bunch of stuff we still need... :dohh:
> 
> Lava - congrats on the night nurse! She'll be such a lifesaver, I'm sure. :thumbup: And yep - it looks like our little girl will be here this week. I go in Monday night for Cervidil (ripens the cervix) and they'll start the induction Tuesday morning. I keep hoping she'll decide to come before then, but time's pretty much run out now. My little procrastinator. :haha:
> 
> I apologize for not addressing everyone personally, buy my eyes are crossing and I'm off to bed. Have a good evening!

This will be interesting. I go into the office on Tuesday. If they see protein in my urine, they'll forgo everything and take me in for a c-section that day, if not, I'm most likely to be scheduled Wed. or Thursday..Maybe even Friday but highly doubt it because the perinatologists have some kind of regional function. 

We both may have our little ones this week. I'm not nervous anymore. I'm filled with water 3 time my size so I'm READY. Ready to feel normal again (or somewhat normal), ready to see Amelia, ready to be with my husband and be a new family...I'm just ready!

Excited about your little one. Can't WAIT to hear she's here and praying for a smooth labor and entrance into the world! :happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

So many more babies on the way so excitng!!! 

:yipee:

Skye, we have the diaper genie II. We love it and there is no smell. Also, breastfed newborn poop doesn't really have a smell so I suppose time will tell. :shrug: Downside the cartridges are expensive but you can buy them a t Costco for a fraction of the price. 

Sophie just slept for 5 1/2 hrs! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Lava, Still sick with a cold. I'm praying it's completely gone by Monday though. I've been staying in bed and just trying to sleep it off, take meds, eat when I can. I've been supplementing with extend bars for diabetics...it's a protein bar that keeps sugars balanced for up to 9 hours. I pare it with skim milk. I had breakfast yesterday but felt just awful afterward so the extend bars along with milk and maybe a sugar free pudding or two helped to get something in my stomach. I'll try to eat regular food like soup, milk, etc. today. The sudafed works like a charm in the mornings....As you said the benedryl helped overnight. I was SO happy to get some kind of rest. 

I AM hurting terribly on my lower abdomen from the swelling. It's sticking to the toilet and to the bed. Or should I say hitting the toilet seat and bed. The feel of leather makes me cringe. I'm honestly concerned about them cutting through it, so I'm going to see if they'll cut slightly above so I can take care of the wound better. I don't know why I'm so nervous about the c-section. Things in my head are "will they accidentally cut Amelia since she's transverse? I can't breathe flat on the table with all this water weight...I'm afraid I'll stop breathing....etc.

If anyone who's had a c-section can set my mind at ease I'd appreciate it. Women have them all the time, yet I'm nervous about being cut open. I'm nervous about not feeling anything for what I've seen on the internet at up to 6 hours...though I hope it's more like 2 hours. I'm wondering how I'll be able to touch her when she comes out. I've just been praying through this anxiety for peace. If I go in with a peaceful mind then the likelihood of a good c-section experience will more than likely happen. If I go in with anxiety and fear, I'm more likely to have a bad experience. So I want to set my mind at ease and just enjoy what WILL come out of this surgery. A baby we've waited so long for. :happydance:

Chris, 5 and a half hours?! WTG!! :happydance: I can't believe I'm excited about getting only 5 and a half hours of sleep but something tells me it's rare and exciting. :rofl:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Mommy's Angel said:


> I don't know why I'm so nervous about the c-section. Things in my head are "will they accidentally cut Amelia since she's transverse? I can't breathe flat on the table with all this water weight...I'm afraid I'll stop breathing....etc.
> 
> If anyone who's had a c-section can set my mind at ease I'd appreciate it. Women have them all the time, yet I'm nervous about being cut open. I'm nervous about not feeling anything for what I've seen on the internet at up to 6 hours...though I hope it's more like 2 hours. I'm wondering how I'll be able to touch her when she comes out. I've just been praying through this anxiety for peace. If I go in with a peaceful mind then the likelihood of a good c-section experience will more than likely happen. If I go in with anxiety and fear, I'm more likely to have a bad experience. So I want to set my mind at ease and just enjoy what WILL come out of this surgery. A baby we've waited so long for. :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebekah - I am quickly popping in, but wanted to address your concerns about the C-section, having VERY recently had one.... First of all, the most painful part about it was putting in the IV for me. Seriously, no pain at all in the OR. Secondly, my little Gemma (Baby "A") was on the bottom, transverse... She was the firstborn and not a mark on her. :) Little sweet Amelia will be just fine... Third, the WHOLE thing took less than 30 minutes or so for me.. And that was 3! lol... Seriously, my babies were born in 90 seconds. It took my doc less than 5 min to get to the uterus (and fyi... I specifically told her that I did NOT want a "play-by-play"... yuck... so she just told me when she was at the uterine wall)... babies were born & DH went up to NICU with them. You will HAVE Amelia there with you, likely...
> 
> I had a mag drip, so was more out of it than usual... And to be honest, the recovery wasn't near as bad as I had imagined. Note, you will likely feel great the day after she's born... it's the next few that really get ya.
> 
> Will be thinking of you this week, friend and checking in every time I can!!!
> Prayers for a speedy & healthy delivery!!Click to expand...


----------



## AustinGurrl

Sunshine!!!!! Can't wait to hear how everything goes, sweetie!!!

You're a rock star momma!!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AustinGurrl said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I don't know why I'm so nervous about the c-section. Things in my head are "will they accidentally cut Amelia since she's transverse? I can't breathe flat on the table with all this water weight...I'm afraid I'll stop breathing....etc.
> 
> If anyone who's had a c-section can set my mind at ease I'd appreciate it. Women have them all the time, yet I'm nervous about being cut open. I'm nervous about not feeling anything for what I've seen on the internet at up to 6 hours...though I hope it's more like 2 hours. I'm wondering how I'll be able to touch her when she comes out. I've just been praying through this anxiety for peace. If I go in with a peaceful mind then the likelihood of a good c-section experience will more than likely happen. If I go in with anxiety and fear, I'm more likely to have a bad experience. So I want to set my mind at ease and just enjoy what WILL come out of this surgery. A baby we've waited so long for. :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebekah - I am quickly popping in, but wanted to address your concerns about the C-section, having VERY recently had one.... First of all, the most painful part about it was putting in the IV for me. Seriously, no pain at all in the OR. Secondly, my little Gemma (Baby "A") was on the bottom, transverse... She was the firstborn and not a mark on her. :) Little sweet Amelia will be just fine... Third, the WHOLE thing took less than 30 minutes or so for me.. And that was 3! lol... Seriously, my babies were born in 90 seconds. It took my doc less than 5 min to get to the uterus (and fyi... I specifically told her that I did NOT want a "play-by-play"... yuck... so she just told me when she was at the uterine wall)... babies were born & DH went up to NICU with them. You will HAVE Amelia there with you, likely...
> 
> I had a mag drip, so was more out of it than usual... And to be honest, the recovery wasn't near as bad as I had imagined. Note, you will likely feel great the day after she's born... it's the next few that really get ya.
> 
> Will be thinking of you this week, friend and checking in every time I can!!!
> Prayers for a speedy & healthy delivery!!
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH!:hugs::kiss::flower:
> 
> I don't know why a week is making a difference. All of a sudden I'm a barrel of emotions. Excited, scared, having waited 10 years I was ready and then thinking in just a few short days this week she'll be here and I'm ill prepared. Doug shared some things a few weeks ago and I think that may be some of it too ....this is SUCH a different outcome than our last one. Amelia will actually be here, we'll be able to hold her and love her. The emotions of it all are so REAL. Then adding the c-section .....not by choice but in my opinion...now by Gods will...it's all so out of my "control".
> 
> Hearing your experience with the triplets helps a great deal. I can't believe how quick it was to get them out. From several others I've heard of how peaceful the c-section was. It helps to know that the fear I had about getting Amelia out is nothing to fear at all. I mean if they can do it safely with 3 babies at once, it can be done with just one infant.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to share. I feel I'm getting more strength and courage to overcome these fears. My goal is NOT to have them when it's time. I don't want to pass off anxiety to Amelia. I want her birth to be peaceful.
> 
> I'm so grateful for our group! You've all been such a gift and blessing over the past year or so. Even those of you who are fairly new have blessed my heart! Thank You! :hug:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine71

> I don't know why a week is making a difference. All of a sudden I'm a barrel of emotions. Excited, scared, having waited 10 years I was ready and then thinking in just a few short days this week she'll be here and I'm ill prepared.

I hear you about being a barrel of emotions, MA! I was sitting in the living room this afternoon thinking about how tonight's the last night it will be just the two of us in this house, and I started bawling. Bawling!! :wacko: A little bit of it was sadness for what we're leaving behind, but most of it was this enormous feeling of being blessed with this little girl and the husband I created her with. I'm completely humbled and in awe of what we're about to enter in to, and it's creating havoc with my hormonally charged emotions! :haha: Ah, well. At least I had my breakdown in private. :thumbup: 

Austin - thanks for checking in! :flower: I was glad to hear about your c-section, too. I have this nagging fear that the induction won't go as planned and I'll wind up with one, so you've helped to put my mind at ease. Thank you!

Chris #1 - yay for 5 & 1/2 hours! Before you know it, it'll be 6! (And I'll be completely jealous!)

Well, time for me to get our last uninterruped dinner going... Have a good evening, everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> I don't know why a week is making a difference. All of a sudden I'm a barrel of emotions. Excited, scared, having waited 10 years I was ready and then thinking in just a few short days this week she'll be here and I'm ill prepared.
> 
> I hear you about being a barrel of emotions, MA! I was sitting in the living room this afternoon thinking about how tonight's the last night it will be just the two of us in this house, and I started bawling. Bawling!! :wacko: A little bit of it was sadness for what we're leaving behind, but most of it was this enormous feeling of being blessed with this little girl and the husband I created her with. I'm completely humbled and in awe of what we're about to enter in to, and it's creating havoc with my hormonally charged emotions! :haha: Ah, well. At least I had my breakdown in private. :thumbup:
> 
> Austin - thanks for checking in! :flower: I was glad to hear about your c-section, too. I have this nagging fear that the induction won't go as planned and I'll wind up with one, so you've helped to put my mind at ease. Thank you!
> 
> Chris #1 - yay for 5 & 1/2 hours! Before you know it, it'll be 6! (And I'll be completely jealous!)
> 
> Well, time for me to get our last uninterruped dinner going... Have a good evening, everyone! :kiss:Click to expand...

:hugs: We're very blessed dear friend! Abundantly blessed.:cloud9:


----------



## sunshine71

Yes we are. :flow:


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!!

How is everyone doing?

MA - like you, I am anxious about a c section. I have been told I need one as I have a large fibroid by the birth canal making a natural delivery too difficult. In addition to that, apparently according to my Dr. I have a tiny pelvis - who knew? LOL

Anyway, I was also a little sad at first that the choice was taken away from me, but I have spoken to many mothers who have had c sections and I feel much better! Everyone I have spoken with has told me that the recovery isn't bad at all. Much luck and love to you MA! I can't wait to see little Amelia!!:happydance:

So tomorrow I have my level 2 ultrasound and an fetal echocardiogram to check baby's heart. I am SO NERVOUS!!! I haven't had an ultrasound since I was 12 weeks. That one was great, but now I can't stop thinking that they will find something wrong :nope:

I hope to come back tomorrow and post with some good news. Please wish me luck everyone.

Love to you all!! :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Good luck, Animal Cracker. I was nervous too, but you will find that you feel very relieved after you've had a chance to see your little one growing away and everything checks out great. Keep us posted. It's nice to have you and NMG right about the same place that I'm in with my pregnancy - all of us 18-20 weeks along. Some 2012 babies!!!


----------



## sunshine71

Good luck, Animal!


----------



## Tititimes2

Just wanted to say a quick hello ladies! I am lurking and can't wait to hear about the birth of those little ones we are all so excited about!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Good luck, Animal!

Praying for you and baby today. Looking forward to hearing good news soon.:happydance:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hello Ladies!

wow, I take a small break (was feeling poorly - all the joints ache) and so much have happened....including getting VERY close to 2 new babies!:happydance:

Animal - sending you tons of good luck on the scan, I'm sure all is perfect!

Sunshine - praying for you, and that all goes very smoothly in the delivery. Before you know it, you will have her in your arms...what a lovely thought!!!!! it gives me chills to think of it.

MA - hon, I'm so sorry about the swelling. The finish line is in sight and Amelia is right there waiting for you! If you do end up with the c-section, know that so many of the stories on the internet are just that, stories. It's like when you tell someone you are first pregnant and they go into the worst labor stories they ever heard, complete with ALL the nasty gory details, so bad you wonder why anyone ever has babies after that..... Everyone is different, my sister had 4 c-sections and was just fine through all, my friend was terrified to get one but had to and came out with flying colors -she was worried about not feeling things too, crying to me when they told her she needed one, then they numbed her and all she said was "oh, not as bad as I thought", and mom and baby were perfect. Easy for me now to say to breathe and relax as I know it's scary but you have so many positive thoughts and prayers going at you! 

lava - I, too, am so happy there are 3 of us at the same time going through this! So glad you got the night nurse, what a relief! Has the benedryl helped? I'm taking tylenol PM tonight (tylenol with benedryl) to get some sleep, finally!

Svet - 5 1/2 hours!!!!!! :happydance: what a good girl you have!!!!!

viv - you are in my thoughts! hope all is going well.

:hi: to carol, rottpaw, skye - did I miss anyone? I feel like I did.... many :hugs: to you all.

AFM - we had our monthly OB appointment this morning, poppy was moving around so much the doctor was chasing him/her all over my belly to get the heartbeat! Things are doing great, they said to not worry too much about the low lying placenta as they are checking it again next month...unless I start bleeding after sex, then they will say bedrest and no sex. :nope: ut that's ok, so far so good and no bleeding so we are just fine.

haven't been sleeping much lately, maybe about 2 hours total a night, I fall asleep and then sleep for only about 10 mins and wake up and up for hours. I have fibro and other issues that give fatigue like chronic fatigue so pregnancy is just kicking my butt on the non-restorative sleep.....hopefully the tylenol PM will help! My joints are also acting up pretty badly (could barely move all weekend, much less type anything here) and they offered me narcotics or to try some vitamin D as that is supposed to help. I chose the vitamin D and then physical therapy before the pain killers. I'm sure I'll need them as the pregnancy progresses but if I can hold off for a while now I will feel better.

Other than that, things are good! In case you were wondering, we decided not to find out what we are having....bring on team yellow or green!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:

beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beth, I have the joint issue. You should see me get up from bed....I look like I've got a crick in my getalong. :rofl: 

I'm impressed by the surprise gender. Doug wanted to know the first time with Jackson and this time I needed to know in order to bond with my baby this time because I was solely focused on the loss and what could happen I decided I need to know and NAME her so I could pray for her by name. 

I'd love to have a surprise though. :thumbup: Can't wait until he or she is born! Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## newmarriedgal

Mommy's Angel said:


> Beth, I have the joint issue. You should see me get up from bed....I look like I've got a crick in my getalong. :rofl:
> 
> I'm impressed by the surprise gender. Doug wanted to know the first time with Jackson and this time I needed to know in order to bond with my baby this time because I was solely focused on the loss and what could happen I decided I need to know and NAME her so I could pray for her by name.
> 
> I'd love to have a surprise though. :thumbup: Can't wait until he or she is born! Do you have names picked out yet?

good to know I'm not alone in the joint issues! :) I feel like I'm 90 in the mornings....wonder how it will be when I have poppy but we will manage!

I completely understand why you found out the gender, I would want to pray by name as well!!!! We decided as since all was going so well, we wouldn't get much in the way of surprises in life so this would be the best one! Of course, Charlie says if I cave and find out, that's ok too. :)

I'm sure I'll be crying when they announce: "it's a ....!" We do have names.....Charlie Jr if a boy and for a girl, we want to name her Aimee after my best friend for 20+ years who passed away 3 years ago from cancer. I did have a dream the other night, when I did finally sleep, that charlie and I were at a wedding and Aimee was there with us and kept getting me to try one of two drinks she had, one was Poppy martini the other Poppy fizz...considering we call the baby Poppy I think she was trying to tell me it's a girl! but then, maybe she was just telling me she was happy there is a poppy regardless of gender! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon ladies

Chris #1 &#8211; LOL on the putting her back comment. I do know that after 3 weeks with Katelyn, my hubby and I weren&#8217;t so sure about having another one. Just the lack of sleep alone put us off. 

Rebekah &#8211; Not long now!!! What I did for my dogs was took a onesie that she had worn and had the dogs sniff it and get used to it right before I took Katelyn home. Yes, EVERY pregnancy is different and your next one will be different still. I am so overjoyed for you my friend. And your cup will runneth over many atimes once Amelia gets here. In terms of the c-section, I could feel a little pressure, and don&#8217;t even remember them closing me up. But like Charmaine said, it was very quick. The worst part for me was when they put in the cathader (YUCK!). My hubby was with me every minute and talked to me most of the procedure. 

Skye &#8211; we used a Diaper Genie II and it works pretty well. But we only have one and we change her upstairs and downstairs. We take the trash out often upstairs cuz the smell is bad &#8211; even with breastfed babies &#8211; don&#8217;t let them tell you it doesn&#8217;t smell when breastfed cuz it still does! A friend gave us the trash inserts for the original Diaper Genie (which they don&#8217;t make any more) so now we use that upstairs and it has helped. 

Chris #2 &#8211; First, I think we are the same age and I ain&#8217;t ancient LOL! I am super excited for you as well. Can&#8217;t wait to hear your birth story

Lava &#8211; Congrats on getting a night nanny. Fantastic!

Jules &#8211; Let us know how your appointment went!

Beth &#8211; YAY for team yellow/green HA HA HA. That is cool to be surprised. You are better than me. I wouldn&#8217;t be able to wait. Unfortunately, the joint pain is only going to get worse, especially in the hips. Invest in a good body pillow. 

AFM - Katelyn is sleeping through the night now. Last night she went down at 9:30 and didn't wake up again until 7:30am. Unfortunately, her interest in nursing is less and less. In fact she seems to be really interested in food food. Her 6 month well baby check up is in 2 weeks. I will ask the Dr then if I can start her on solids. I still plan on pumping until the end of June though and then using whatever I have in the freezer past then. 

Anna, June, Terri, Viv (hope you are ok &#8211; slow and steady&#8230;one day at a time), Angela, and anyone else I didn&#8217;t address I hope you all are doing well and Chris/Rebekah on pins and needles about your girls being born&#8230;.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

NMG, that will be such a lovely moment. More exciting when you find out who will be in your arms at that moment. Aimee is a cute little girls name. The dream was interesting too.

Steph, Oh I keep seeing that everyone talks about the catheter. I'm not a fan of that whatsoever either. I like to pee on my own. Why can't you pee without a catheter if you don't mind me asking. Also do you still bleed for a few weeks after a c-section? Will I still need the pads?

Not sure if I mentioned this in my last post but a friend of mine with the lower abdominal retention said once the Dr. cut her open she leaked all over the place. Ewww, how gross!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Steph those first few weeks of no sleep!!! I was traumatized when I saw pregnant women and women with more than one child :haha: I was like- you chose to do thi s more than once???? :rofl: I'm not quite there yet but now that the worst is behind me (it is right?!?! Lol) I can start to see how one might want more than one. Lol

On my tablet so typing with one hand. MA & Chris I am so excited for you both! Best of luck and i pray for a safe and easy delivery with a perfect healthy baby at the end!
MA from friends I know who had c-sections you definitely do still bleed for just as long too I think. Sophie will be six weeks tomorrow and I am still bleeding, lightly but it's still there :wacko:

Ok Steph, newborn BF poop doesn't smell like roses bit just you wait until your lil beauty starts eating solids!!!!! :rofl:

NMG- yay for team green!! (My fave colour). I couldn't do it but how exciting!!!

Wish I could adress all of you but it's hard with the tablet.

AFM, Sophie slept from 11-5 last night and then again from 6-8 :shock: I am reluctant to get too excited as it could change at any moment but fx'd!!! I'm so scared now when she sleeps too much during the day... will it affect her nights? If you include her feedings I'd say she is awake a good ten hrs or more a day. pretty right on with where she should be so we'll see.

K, gotta run, dinner time!


----------



## MissMuffet08

You have to have the catheter because your legs are numb and you won't be able to walk for a few hours. Also, I think because of the surgery they need to put one in. I had to have one put in twice. The first time the nurse that did it was not gentle (putting it in or taking it out!). The second time was a bit better. Especially the taking it out part. The other bad part was that I could feel it every time they would move it to empty it out. VERY uncomfortable. 

Yes, you do bleed after a c-section. The provide diaper size pads (which if you can take home as many as possible). Also they provided mesh underwear which fit almost up to my boobs. These were great because they went ABOVE the incision line and were comfortable. I still don't like when my undies rub against my incision. For me, the after effects weren't bad. I was up walking pretty much the next day. The nurses would ask me what my pain was from 1 to 10 with 10 being the highest, and I was always at like a 2. I never really needed my pain medication, but they make you take it. When I got home, i didn't even use it. 

You will be fine. Seriously, for Katelyn after they finished prepping, the Dr. said "first incision 12pm, then baby born 12:10pm". It took them 10 minutes after the 1st incision. IT is really fast


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Chris - As Sophie gets older and drinking more her poops will definitely smell worse LOL. In fact you will be sitting holding her and she will grunt, and then you will hear a horrific squirting sound that can probably be heard throughout the house and she will have blown out her diaper. Then as soon as you get a new diaper on, she will poop again. This will happen at least 2 more times, and then she will pee. 4th time you will get her into a diaper that will be unscathed for a few hours. 

Her sleeping sounds about right. In terms of sleeping during the day, the drs and nurses recommend not letting babies sleep for longer than 4 hours at a stretch. If she is sleeping alot, that means she probably going through a growth spurt. She will go through TONS and each time it will take like 2 days before you realize "Oh it must be a growth spurt". EVERY TIME Katelyn goes through one, I get worried and think, why is she sleeping so much. Man, she is eating a ton. Then my husband will say - it is probably a growth spurt and sure enough it is. 

Yeah, not looking forward to solid food poop. Angela - is Ethan eating solids? WHat are those diapers like?

BTW - Is everyone on FB?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hey Chris - As Sophie gets older and drinking more her poops will definitely smell worse LOL. In fact you will be sitting holding her and she will grunt, and then you will hear a horrific squirting sound that can probably be heard throughout the house and she will have blown out her diaper. Then as soon as you get a new diaper on, she will poop again. This will happen at least 2 more times, and then she will pee. 4th time you will get her into a diaper that will be unscathed for a few hours.
> 
> Her sleeping sounds about right. In terms of sleeping during the day, the drs and nurses recommend not letting babies sleep for longer than 4 hours at a stretch. If she is sleeping alot, that means she probably going through a growth spurt. She will go through TONS and each time it will take like 2 days before you realize "Oh it must be a growth spurt". EVERY TIME Katelyn goes through one, I get worried and think, why is she sleeping so much. Man, she is eating a ton. Then my husband will say - it is probably a growth spurt and sure enough it is.
> 
> Yeah, not looking forward to solid food poop. Angela - is Ethan eating solids? WHat are those diapers like?
> 
> BTW - Is everyone on FB?

:rofl: This conversation is too funny! I better get more prefolds by the sound of it. I only have 2 dozen and 3 aio's.


Speaking of diapers...Those who are cloth diapering. This is going to make me sound like a total idiot but when do I change Amelia? Do I change her after she pee's once? Wait until she wets through and change her? Let her pee and poop then change her? I don't want to leave her in too long, but I don't want to change her every second either. Is there a difference in changing times with cloth versus disposables?


----------



## rottpaw

Super fast post girls as like svet I am on a tabet and hard to type accurately, please forgive me! Promse a proper update soon!

Sunshine YAYYYYYYYYY! You are gonna be FINE and the induction will be fine. I also felt exactly like you the night before. It will go by fast! Update us whenever you can!:hugs:

Steph YES, the solids are going strong and we are having so much fun with that. But um.... Yeah, the odor of the poops is NASTY! :dohh::dohh: :rofl: but honestly you kind of get overit after a while.. The only thing I am worried about is how I will cope with that odor once I am (hopefully!) pregnant again! Yikes! I can imagine it would NOT go well with ms!:hugs:

Beth I too have joint issues. Feel like am a hundred when I get outnof bed in the middle of night and mornings. Lol! Trying to keep my sense of humor but... I am only 36! :dohh:

Love and hugs to ALL and i will update more soon, promise!


----------



## MissMuffet08

For disposibles - I change right before a feeding or right after she wakes up. I will also change her if I know she has blown out her diaper. Don't want her to sit in poop.


----------



## rottpaw

pS animal - love qnd hugs for your scan tomorrow, please share pics if you want! It will be FINE and I echo what lava said!:hugs:

Hugs Titi! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - when are you trying again? I am going to wait until Katelyn is at least 1. So glad to hear that you still have joint pain, as I thought I was the only one. Seriously, when I sit in the bed to fed Katelyn, my hip pain comes back - the same pain I had when I was preggers.


----------



## svetayasofiya

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hey Chris - As Sophie gets older and drinking more her poops will definitely smell worse LOL. In fact you will be sitting holding her and she will grunt, and then you will hear a horrific squirting sound that can probably be heard throughout the house and she will have blown out her diaper. Then as soon as you get a new diaper on, she will poop again. This will happen at least 2 more times, and then she will pee. 4th time you will get her into a diaper that will be unscathed for a few hours.
> 
> Her sleeping sounds about right. In terms of sleeping during the day, the drs and nurses recommend not letting babies sleep for longer than 4 hours at a stretch. If she is sleeping alot, that means she probably going through a growth spurt. She will go through TONS and each time it will take like 2 days before you realize "Oh it must be a growth spurt". EVERY TIME Katelyn goes through one, I get worried and think, why is she sleeping so much. Man, she is eating a ton. Then my husband will say - it is probably a growth spurt and sure enough it is.
> 
> Yeah, not looking forward to solid food poop. Angela - is Ethan eating solids? WHat are those diapers like?
> 
> BTW - Is everyone on FB?

:rofl: She has started pooping like you said! :haha: She's always pooped really loud, so that it could be heard from the other end of the house, lol (not that our house is large...) but last week we were at the doctor's and while in the waiting room she made a loud squirt poo, :dohh: I nearly died! haha But just a couple days ago she started the squirming and grunting (sometimes the odd single cry) when she is trying to poo. Thankfully she is pooing less now. Literally just started a couple days ago. I actually change diapers now that have only pee in them! I never thought that would ever happen.
As far as sleeping goes, during the day when she does sleep it is usually for only 1/2hr-1 hr at a time. Never longer because she feeds every two hours and it takes a good 40 min to feed her. Hopefully her night time feeding pattern will remain. It's hard on my boobs but I imagine they will adjust.

MA- no clue about cloth diapers but in the beginning with Sophie, up until this week, I only ever changed like two or three diapers that were only pee. They poop constantly the first month. Like upwards of 12 times a day no joke and these are not diapers you can leave on. I hope you have a lot of newborn diapers. xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Chris - As Sophie gets older and drinking more her poops will definitely smell worse LOL. In fact you will be sitting holding her and she will grunt, and then you will hear a horrific squirting sound that can probably be heard throughout the house and she will have blown out her diaper. Then as soon as you get a new diaper on, she will poop again. This will happen at least 2 more times, and then she will pee. 4th time you will get her into a diaper that will be unscathed for a few hours.
> 
> Her sleeping sounds about right. In terms of sleeping during the day, the drs and nurses recommend not letting babies sleep for longer than 4 hours at a stretch. If she is sleeping alot, that means she probably going through a growth spurt. She will go through TONS and each time it will take like 2 days before you realize "Oh it must be a growth spurt". EVERY TIME Katelyn goes through one, I get worried and think, why is she sleeping so much. Man, she is eating a ton. Then my husband will say - it is probably a growth spurt and sure enough it is.
> 
> Yeah, not looking forward to solid food poop. Angela - is Ethan eating solids? WHat are those diapers like?
> 
> BTW - Is everyone on FB?
> 
> :rofl: She has started pooping like you said! :haha: She's always pooped really loud, so that it could be heard from the other end of the house, lol (not that our house is large...) but last week we were at the doctor's and while in the waiting room she made a loud squirt poo, :dohh: I nearly died! haha But just a couple days ago she started the squirming and grunting (sometimes the odd single cry) when she is trying to poo. Thankfully she is pooing less now. Literally just started a couple days ago. I actually change diapers now that have only pee in them! I never thought that would ever happen.
> As far as sleeping goes, during the day when she does sleep it is usually for only 1/2hr-1 hr at a time. Never longer because she feeds every two hours and it takes a good 40 min to feed her. Hopefully her night time feeding pattern will remain. It's hard on my boobs but I imagine they will adjust.
> 
> MA- no clue about cloth diapers but in the beginning with Sophie, up until this week, I only ever changed like two or three diapers that were only pee. They poop constantly the first month. Like upwards of 12 times a day no joke and these are not diapers you can leave on. I hope you have a lot of newborn diapers. xoClick to expand...

I think I'm going to have to order one more dozen to be on the safe side. :winkwink: I've got 2 dozen prefolds and 3 aoi's for right now. I have 7 bigger aoi's too but I'm thinking that having another dozen prefolds will keep me to a 3 day plan of washing diapers instead of every day or two.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Whats an aoi?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Whats an aoi?

Oh sorry. Aio is an all in one diaper. I have newborn Grovia right now in Cosmo and Ice colors.

The prefolds I have are Cloth-eez organic and I cover them with Thirsties Duo Wraps in rose, orchid, mango, honeydew and white colors.

I'm going to get more aio's later as she grows. Didn't want to buy too many as I'm not sure if she'll be tall and skinny or chubby.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - order another dozen and then after Amelia is home for about week see if you need any more. 

Chris - The pooping comes and goes. Sometimes Katelyn poops a lot (like today she pooped A LOT) and sometimes she will poop a little (one time she pooped like half a poop for the entire day. The next day it was EVERYWHERE when she finally did poop. Had to give her a bath!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Steph! I was thinking I'll order a size up because she won't be that size for much longer. I'll have two dozen in newborn and then maybe get the 3rd in small and the fourth in small as well if I need them. :thumbup: Thanks for the heads up! :winkwink:

It's 330am and I'm too restless to sleep. I think I'm going to put some calming worship music on and BE STILL for awhile. I need to pray through the anxiousness. :winkwink: Night everyone!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hope you're sleeping MA, I am up BF'ing :hi:

So Sophie only made four hrs tonight not 5-6. She slept more through the day like she used to and when she fussed in the evening I swaddled her and it made her sleep for just over two hrs. We actually had to wake her so I could change, feed her and put her to bed. I don't know whats better, a calm baby in the evening and a break for mom or an extra hour or two of consecutive sleep at night?


----------



## codegirl

ah poop... wait till you smell toddler poop :sick:

I found that Eric pooped everytime he was fed for the first few weeks, which is normal for lots of new babies. So he got changed after every feed.

I always change my kids as soon as I know there is a poop, or if I know the diaper is wet. And we use cloth. However, once Eric stopped pooping after each feed, I stopped changing him at night and at about 2 months he now goes all night without a change. We do use disposables at night though. Didn't with Edward until the cloth wouldn't hold all the night pee anymore, but being wet bothers Eric more, so for a better night sleep he gets a disposible for sleeping.

The older the kids get the less I have to change them as they go longer between pees (and sometimes Edward makes it to the potty so his diaper can be "good" for a whole afternoon etc).


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning from L&D, ladies!

Animal - good luck with your scan today!

MA - please let us know how your appointment goes today, and what your delivery schedule looks like!

All this talk about sleeping times & poop makes me wonder if I should just cross my legs for a little while longer...! :wacko:

I wish I had something to report to you guys. We got here at the scheduled 6pm time, but because they had a rush of laboring mamas come through the door, I didn't get the Cervidil put in until after 9:30pm. Oh - and they checked my cervix before the put it in. STILL no change - soft, but high & closed up tighter than Fort Knox. :growlmad: They have to leave it in until 9:30 this morning, then they'll check again. BUT - because I haven't felt any contractions, or cramping (or ANYTHING, for that matter) I have a sneaking suspicion it didn't do much. They'll probably start the pitocin around 10am, and said it usually takes anywhere from 10 - 20 hours from that point. If it works at all. They occaisionally send people home from failed inductions, only to come back at a later time to try again. It's not very common, but it DOES happen. So why do I feel like I'll be one of the unlucky few? :nope: But either way, it doesn't look like we'll have our little girl today. :( 

MA, you might just beat me yet! :thumbup:

I'll post updates as I can. Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thx for checking in Chris! We'll be thinking of you. xo Hope the cervidril/pitocin works!


----------



## rottpaw

Chris don't count yourself out! I was exactly the same after the cervidril but as soon as they broke my water and started piticin Ethan was born about 12 hours later! You'll be fine!


----------



## lavalux

Yay! It's baby week (maybe baby day) on BnB for Chris & MA. SO EXCITED!!!

Good luck with the scan, AC.

Keep us posted ladies! I'll be checking in regularly for y'all.

NMG,
That's exciting that you are waiting to find out!!! Go Team Yellow/Green! And I like the names you picked out!

AFM,
No news to report. I've been reading the feeding and pooping posts with a laugh & some trepidation. Only about 4 more months probably before that will be our world. ;) Right now I'm trying to focus on taking care of myself so I can keep those babies in there until at least 37 weeks unlike 3 moms I know with twins who gave birth at 32 weeks after premature labor at 31. The thought that could happen with us terrifies me. You ladies are my inspiration.


----------



## rottpaw

Just checking in on sunshine! Be strong, mama! You'll do GREAT!


----------



## sunshine71

Hi ladies - just checking in on MA and thought I'd update. Unfortunately, I'm making minimal progress... my contractions are about 3 to 3.5 minutes apart, but they're so mild I barely even feel them. At my last check I was only about a fingertip dilated & 50% effaced. Sigh... it's possible this will turn in to a two day induction. 

Who knew this could get so boring! :dohh::haha:

I'll check in again this evening if I go for a 2nd round of Cervidil...

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## rottpaw

MissMuffet08 said:


> Angela - when are you trying again? I am going to wait until Katelyn is at least 1. So glad to hear that you still have joint pain, as I thought I was the only one. Seriously, when I sit in the bed to fed Katelyn, my hip pain comes back - the same pain I had when I was preggers.

You're not alone steph! Even six months out I sometimes get that hip pain even when I am just walking! :dohh:I have found thatbi am completely unable to do anything "impact" as far as exercise, so I have started barre3, which is a combination ballet/pilates/yoga routine that I LOVE. NO impact which is very helpful with the joint issues!

We will probably start trying again first of the year, if I can get this blasted weight off! Need to get back to my pre pregnancy weight first for preeclampsia reasons. And my OB said wait at least 9 months, but then, she was not taking my fertility issues into account. :dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

sunshine71 said:


> Hi ladies - just checking in on MA and thought I'd update. Unfortunately, I'm making minimal progress... my contractions are about 3 to 3.5 minutes apart, but they're so mild I barely even feel them. At my last check I was only about a fingertip dilated & 50% effaced. Sigh... it's possible this will turn in to a two day induction.
> 
> Who knew this could get so boring! :dohh::haha:
> 
> I'll check in again this evening if I go for a 2nd round of Cervidil...
> 
> Have a good day, everyone!

Lol Chris, if you are feeling REALLY bored you can go back and find almost the exact same post from me the morning of march 1, when I was in your shoes! You will be surprised how fast things get going once they DO get going, but in remember that wait well. Did they/are they going to break your water?


----------



## rottpaw

MissMuffet08 said:


> Rebekah - order another dozen and then after Amelia is home for about week see if you need any more.
> 
> Chris - The pooping comes and goes. Sometimes Katelyn poops a lot (like today she pooped A LOT) and sometimes she will poop a little (one time she pooped like half a poop for the entire day. The next day it was EVERYWHERE when she finally did poop. Had to give her a bath!

Ohhhhh yes I remember this phenomenon well! The upshot of formula is the poops get less messy, if more smelly (a good trade in my mind). But yes, we have had those days too! :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Bp was high again so they did the amnio. I actually got the Dr. I LIKE and he was hillarious. Didn't hurt, was quick but messy. :rofl: He's a great Dr. though and made it light-hearted. :winkwink:

We thought we wouldn't hear back until 4pm but they called at 115pm to tell us Amelia's lungs are mature and they scheduled our c-section for 730am on Thursday the 29th. I tried to con them into waiting until Sat. October the first but nobody wanted to come in on a Saturday. :shrug: Don't know why! :shrug: :rofl:

I had some pretty intense contractions so they kept me in the office for awhile to be sure I wasn't going into labor. They check my cervix....FULLY CLOSED. What a testimony to how great the cerclage and 17P injections work. I'll be REALLY confident next pregnancy...though not too cocky. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Maybe just a bit more joyful of a new pregnancy and not so neurotic! :thumbup:

At any rate, baby Amelia will be here thursday.:happydance: Can't believe it. We've waited 10 years for this little girl and all of a sudden we're two days away from holding her. :cry: My cup runneth over!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Hi ladies - just checking in on MA and thought I'd update. Unfortunately, I'm making minimal progress... my contractions are about 3 to 3.5 minutes apart, but they're so mild I barely even feel them. At my last check I was only about a fingertip dilated & 50% effaced. Sigh... it's possible this will turn in to a two day induction.
> 
> Who knew this could get so boring! :dohh::haha:
> 
> I'll check in again this evening if I go for a 2nd round of Cervidil...
> 
> Have a good day, everyone!

I don't know much about the inducing. Sounds a bit frustrating. :hugs: You'll get there. I'm wondering if you'll have yours on Wed. and I'll have mine on Thursday. It would be quite funny if we had our babies on the same day but I don't wish you going through days of laboring either.:winkwink::flower:

I'll be waiting to hear PATIENTLY!! Is there a way you can get someone to do a deep massage?? That sometimes helps the process. How bout a birthing ball? Start rolling on that sucker like you've never rolled on it before :rofl:


----------



## pablo797

Hello All, so sorry to be a stranger, let's see if I can catch up . . . quickly . . .

Animal cracker, so good to see you here!! I remember you from the other thread. Good luck with everything!! How was the ultra sound??

Rottpaw, glad day care went well!! 

MA, fingers crossed all goes well for you. I am on pins and needles to see how you are doing.

NMG, Cookies sounded so good!! Happy for the good test results!!

Missmuffett, happy anniversary!! I am so jealous of the sleeping through the night!! And I am the last person on the planet not on face book. 

Sunshine, goodluck girl!! I know what you're going through. Remember I posted while in labor too. When s#$it hits the fan though it's game on!! Fingers crossed and thinking of you.

Skye, slowing down is normal. Even for me I had to stop hiking about 8 months in. I am walking daily for around an hour now trying to get back into shape. 

Codegirl, thanks for the sling info!!

Lava, trip photos are so great! You look beautiful!! Congrads on the night nurse!!

Svet, ok what's your secret?? I am exhausted and have a borderline colic baby. HELP!!

Austin, love the pictures and woohoo for four hours!!! 

Titti, so good to hear from you!!

Vivienne, I know all to well the frustration you are feeling, baby starting to cry as we speak. hang in there girl. 

Carol, so glad you heard the heart beat so exciting!!

Gotta grab bambino. The fact that she suffers from terrible gas and may be colic should give you some idea of how we're doing. Sleep is nonexistent. Gotta run, much love to you all and promise to keep up better. 

Anna


----------



## pablo797

ma, glad to hear all is well.

for those of you who travel around the treads more than i, have any of u seen one for colic?


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!!

How is everyone doing? :flower:

Chris (Sunshine)! You are so close - You must be so excited! OMG - I can't believe you are currently in labor and still posting LOL!

MA - I am beyond excited for you - in two days, you are going to be a mom!!!

I am so thrilled for the both of you, MA and Chris - I can't wait to hear more updates and see pictures of your precious little bundles!

So today was the big scan! We actually had two appointments today - a level 2 ultrasound and a fetal echocardiogram. I was SO nervous this morning, I was having a meltdown! :haha:

I am pleased to report everything is PERFECT! They checked baby's anatomy at the level 2 ultrasound and everything was wonderful. The fetal echocardiogram appointment had me in pieces for a while - it took one hour! The Dr. wasn't saying much and he was looking very intently at the screen so of course, I had to ask him every 2 minutes if everything was ok LOL. I am sure he was sick of me asking, but he was worrying me. His brows were furrowed and he looked worried! But baby's heart is absolutely perfect too, which was such a relief to hear!

And now for gender....(drum roll). We are on team ....PINK!!! It's a girl!!:pink:

We are so thrilled! This morning, gender was the last thing on my mind - I just wanted baby's anatomy to be okay. Now it is finally sinking in - I am having a daughter!! :happydance:

Thank you all for your support, it is so wonderful to have you all here to talk to! Sunshine, MA, Rottpaw, NMG, MissMuffet, Lava, Skye, Codegirl, Vivienne, Carol, Svet - and anyone I missed - hugs to you all!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Best of luck Chris and MA!!! I will be thinking of you both and popping in to check for more updates!!:flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Just checking back in on Chris. 

Yayyyy! Animal! See, now you can relax and enjoy that pregnancy! :hugs: congrats on team pink!

Anna, honey, I am so glad to see you pop in. I know you have NO time and have had even less sleep right now. Try to hang in! You will be fine andthe colic/gas can definitely be a challenge, but WILL pass. I am sure but I expect there is definitely a thread on here for that. good for you on the walks! I did not have any energy to work out for months, and think I might now have had such bad post partum had I forced myself to walk at least.

Steph yes, I am on fb - just pm me and I will send you my info (and anyone else interested please pm me and I will add you too)! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats on team pink AC. I'm so happy everything is going well xo

Anna, I hope lil Jo is not collicy. No fun at all. Sophie is fussy in the evenings but we are able to calm her by swaddling. Tight swaddle with strong swings and sways. I have a little Houdini so I have to hold her tight too but within a matter of minutes shes calm and eventually goes to sleep where I can lay her down. If you haven't already rread it I recommend buying the book- Happiest Baby on the Block. Good luck hon! Just remind yourself this is temporary. Sophie is six weeks today which is supposed to be the height of infant fussiness... I hope she starts to improve now lol Does Jo fuss all day?


----------



## MissMuffet08

Jules - Congrats on team Pink and your appointment going well!

Anna - It is good to hear from you. Try going to the drug store and getting Little Tummy's Gas Relief Drops. I used/still use them with Katelyn and they work almost instantly. They also have a Colic version as well. 

Chris and Rebekah - Both of your girls will be here this week! I will be praying for safe, happy, and uneventful deliveries for both of you

Angela - we plan to start trying again next June. I need to get BELOW my pre-pregnancy weight because of stupid pre-eclampsia. I'll ping you now for your FB info. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

Chris, Rebekah, I'm on tenterhooks waiting!!!!!!!!

Anna so sorry your are having it rough.:hugs:

Svet you are lucky to have Sophie in a sort of routine. I have nothing! Cal will sleep 2-3 hours at night and 1-2 during the day or catnaps of 20mins or he won't sleep at all for 5-6 hours during the day then be up every hour at night. He is a terrible breast feeder, we never know when he is done and often he is still hungry when we have been going for an hour. He gets bad wind and holds it in for ages and fights like demon at the breast
I am so gooddam tired I could cry! 

Plus I've now got mastitis just to add to the breast feeding woes :cry:
Seriously if we could just get the breast feeding going good it would make a world of difference to my mood. :cry:

Hopefully next week I'll be home but I am terrified of being left alone with him 

He had his 6 week shots yesterday and only cried a little which I was proud off and I cried a bit too :blush:

Hope to hear of babies new soon:happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Viv honey I know it is SOOOOO hard with all the issues breastfeeding can present. Have you asked your hospital about the length of his nursing? One thing they told me repeatedly was that Ethan should nurse no more than 15 mins per side at that stage, period. Just because any longer than that, and they are burning more calories than they take in. (and I tested that theory and he did, in fact, drop weight alarmingly). I think you said you have a ton of milk. Could you perhaps trynfeeding him the 15 mins per side and then pump and then nap? You could let someone else give himbreastmilk in a bottle, while you rest if he is still hungry after nursing fifteen mins per side. Just a thought but that is basically whatbthey told me and itbwould have been perfect if I'd just had enough milk. Hope that helps! We are praying for you and sending you love and hugs! You WILL get through this!:hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Viv - Sorry to hear that he's having problems bfing. Katelyn is now refusing the boob. However, I pump every day so she gets breastmilk that way. Do you have a pump? If you have a ton of milk you should pump and just feed him from a bottle. That way you know exactly how much he is getting. You could do that for 2 or 3 of this feedings and bf the rest. It will get better. And I think all of us understand about being alone with the baby after the first few times you won't even bat an eyelash about it. HUGE hugs...we are here for you sweetie


----------



## svetayasofiya

Steph I'm curious, how much are you able to pump a session? I can only seem to pump 2oz which isn'tenough so I'd need two pumping sessiond to replace a fedding. Then the prob is once i pump Zi have to feed Sophie within the hiur (or sooner) and she ends up having to nurse for ove an hr to get enough milk. 
I can see pumping once everyday to store for a rainy day but to replace a feeding? I just can't see it unless I am doing somethingwrong :shrug: 

I think my breastfeeding days are over. The pain is turning me into a crazy bitch. I'm argumentative, I never seem to be happy anymore because everyday is a struggle. I just don't see how this is best for my daughter now. Surely two minths is better than nothing? Are there any formula moms on this thread? :cry: 
I feel like such a bad mom.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sorry for all the typos... I'm on my tablet and it's 5am


----------



## rottpaw

Chris sweetie you are NOT a bad mom. See my earlier post in your journal! Two months isbplenty and we've been formula in part (then fully) since Ethan was born, I justnnever could produce enough milk. Do NOT feel guilty ifnyounneed toquit bfing. I promise, two weeks after you do you will feel like a new woman lol! I know i did! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thx Angela. I haven't slept since her 5am feeding because I am in so much pain it's unreal. After feeding I have such severe shooting pains in my breasts, I almost wonder if I have mastitis now :cry:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning! Forgive me for the quick post, but I'm going on hour 30 with no sleep...

I'm so thrilled to announce the birth of our daughter Hannah Elizabeth, born 9/28/11 at 4:20 am (coincidentally, 4/20 is our wedding anniversary). She's 21" long, and our chunky little monkey weighed in at 8 lbs, 8.6 oz.

I'm so in love, I can't even put it in words... :cloud9: 

I'll try to do a proper post with pictures in the near future. :thumbup:

MA - best of luck to you tomorrow! You, Doug & Amelia are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Chris congrats!!!!! Love the name, that's my moms name! What a big baby!! Nice and healthy. Hope you are feeling good!!! xo


----------



## codegirl

Chris - first of all, feeding formula does NOT make you a bad mom! Nope, not ever!! You need to do what works for you and your family.

Second, pumping is not as efficient as a baby so it's normal to get less milk pumping (specially when you start) then the baby can get out.

:hugs: sorry that breasting has been so hard.


Sunshine - CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Sunshine! Can't wait for pics! 

Good luck MA, I am sure everything will go fine and look forward to pics of Amelia! 

Haven't posted much recently as my little darling has decided to wake up every 2 hours at night, and be SOOOO demanding all day....is this normal at 4 months other mums?:wacko:

Hope everyone is ok, and having a good week. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi Girls!!!

Sunshine - COngratulations!!!!! Welcome, Hannah!! So happy for you!!

MA - Anxiously awaiting on news of Amelia!! Good luck to you, hon!!!

Steph - Love the new pic of Katelyn!! What a doll!!!!

On the BFing issue, Chris... Girl, stop beating yourself up on this, okay?? You have done an awesome job... I am still pumping, but plan on asking my doc about stopping when I go in for 6 week appt on Friday. I am only pumping enough for one feeding a day, per baby. The rest is ALL formula and they are doing FINE. Growing well & sleeping better every week! Before I left NICU, the doctor and lactation specialist pulled me aside and told me to not pressure myself to breastfeed or pump. There is QUITE enough to do and worry about with a new baby without that... And dang it, I want some time for myself. AND I am sick of big ol' honkers that feel like water balloons. lol. Talk about selfish, right? But that's how I feel... :)
SO if you want to stop, congratulate yourself on what you have done and make the decision. :) 

Hi to everyone else!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Welcome to the world, Hannah Elizabeth! Congrats Chris! 

MA,
Good luck tomorrow. Can't wait to welcome Amelia!

Not that I'm a mom yet, but to weigh in on the b'feeding issue ... please be proud that you did this for the time you did and now embrace formula feeding. Give up the guilt b/c it is not deserved. I was fed formula from day 1 and was just as healthy & developmentally on track as my breastfed peers. I'm going to give it a shot if I can for a few months, but if it doesn't work then so be it. You are an awesome, mom!

Waiting at the OB office. Lots of waiting. ;)


----------



## Rowan75

Im going to forumla feed from day one - I admire ladies who bf but its not my cup of tea 

congratulations sunshine :) 

thinking of you MA x


----------



## newmarriedgal

sunshine!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: huge congratulations!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU! what a beautiful name and I can't wait to see some pics! what a happy day! :dance::dance::dance:

MA - you are next! oh my, my heart is bursting with all these babies this week! I will be praying you have a safe and easy birth and she is in your arms before you know it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

lava - good luck at the OB appt! 

As far as all the bf'ing issues go - I have no input except to agree with lava - I was formula fed and am fine and dandy so don't you feel so bad, the fact you have done it for a few months so far is wonderful! I hope to try but will swap out by around 6 months or so to formula if I can last that long, I may need to go back on the scary rheumatoid medication that are not allowed in pregnancy or feeding (i hear from my ob that babies sleep better at night with formula because it's heavier in their bellies and they won't wake up to feed as much since they don't get as much from BF....not sure if that is true but it sounds good!)

I'm just hanging out today not doing much except decorating some pumpkins. I just finished my counted cross stitch for the kitchen, I will post a pic when I press it. 

many hugs to all you I didn't mention by name. I think of you all often! 

beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Steph I'm curious, how much are you able to pump a session? I can only seem to pump 2oz which isn'tenough so I'd need two pumping sessiond to replace a fedding. Then the prob is once i pump Zi have to feed Sophie within the hiur (or sooner) and she ends up having to nurse for ove an hr to get enough milk.
> I can see pumping once everyday to store for a rainy day but to replace a feeding? I just can't see it unless I am doing somethingwrong :shrug:
> 
> I think my breastfeeding days are over. The pain is turning me into a crazy bitch. I'm argumentative, I never seem to be happy anymore because everyday is a struggle. I just don't see how this is best for my daughter now. Surely two minths is better than nothing? Are there any formula moms on this thread? :cry:
> I feel like such a bad mom.


Here's a bit of encouragement. I'm not there yet and I'm concerned about the pain since I have some kind of added issue that's causing my boobies to hurt. 

The girls in the Bf'ing forum have said to give it 3 months. Most have said it took them 3 months before they felt comfortable bf'ing. Some would scream and want to quit they said but the others said they made a 3 month milestone date and if it didn't stop by then, they'd quit. MOST were able to go on while some exclusively pumped and there were some who gave up altogether because they couldn't take anymore.

I'm at the thought that I'll give it until Christmas. If it doesn't work, I'll see if it helps to just exclusively pump and bottle feed the breastmilk. If that still is a pain, then I'll let it go. 

Here is a link to exclusively pumping that can give you ideas to pump more milk.

It's in the same forum that may be able to help you over this horrific bump in the road of pain. Post your concerns and see what help you can get from them. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

sunshine71 said:


> Good morning! Forgive me for the quick post, but I'm going on hour 30 with no sleep...
> 
> I'm so thrilled to announce the birth of our daughter Hannah Elizabeth, born 9/28/11 at 4:20 am (coincidentally, 4/20 is our wedding anniversary). She's 21" long, and our chunky little monkey weighed in at 8 lbs, 8.6 oz.
> 
> I'm so in love, I can't even put it in words... :cloud9:
> 
> I'll try to do a proper post with pictures in the near future. :thumbup:
> 
> MA - best of luck to you tomorrow! You, Doug & Amelia are in my prayers! :hugs:

Holy Cats!:happydance::cloud9: I KNEW IT! I was praying you wouldn't go another day...that would be LONG for laboring. YAY little Hannah. Praise God!! :happydance::happydance: WTG little momma. I'm SO excited Chris! Now try and get some sleep dear friend. :thumbup::flower:


----------



## animalcracker

Congratulations Sunshine! I LOVE the name Hannah - that's always been a favorite name of mine. Great choice!:thumbup:
I can't wait to see pictures!

MA - tomorrow is your day! I am so excited for you - you must be nervous I am sure? I wonder if you will get any sleep tonight LOL. I will be thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

It took me well into 8 weeks to get all my bfing issues straightened out with Edward. No joke, it was BAD and I was ready to quit a few times, then at 6 weeks I finally found a counsultant that diagnosed my problem and once I was on the right meds for a few weeks things got better. But that was the longest 6 - 8 weeks EVER. I totally get why people switch to formula, no judgement here, that's for sure!

I'm glad I pushed through those, for me it was worth it in the end because I'm just tooooo lazy to wash bottles everyday :haha:

BUT one of my close friends had an issue that couldn't be solved by meds, she would have had to just live with the pain and that was craziness and once she finally got diagnosed and knew the prognoses it made sense to switch to formula.

This time it was easy peasy for Eric and I, but my body and I knew what we were doing.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris #2  CONGRATS on little Hannah! :happydance:Glad you and baby are doing well. Cant wait to see photos!:hugs:

Chris #1  I normally will get about 2-3 oz from each breast so 4-6 oz total. Sometimes a bit more. Supposedly, you pump out the amount that baby eats  but Terri is correct, you wont get as much pumping as when bfing. I also take Fenugreek to add to my milk production. I have friends who produce a TON of milk  me not so much. 
By the way - YOU ARE NOT A BAD MOM if you stop Bfing.:hugs: I pump because I had to when Katelyn was in the NICU. Since she wasnt eating very much because of her size, I was able to store some from the beginning. If it werent for my freezer back-up, Katelyn would be on formula. Also, I was really bad about nursing when she did get home from the hospital. Because she was still so little, I found it easier and less stressful to just keep pumping rather than nurse. :blush:Now that she is almost 6 months, nursing her is hit or miss. She just isnt that interested any more. In fact probably next month I will exclusively pump as she will start solids. 

There is NOTHING wrong with formulaI was a formula baby and I am quite brilliant and developmentally advanced :rofl: :amartass: My Mom didnt even TRY to bf. Not something she wanted to do. I understand your frustration. You can always do a combo, formula and then pump so that you can store it up. However, pumping can be a pain in the ass. Honestly, if Katelyn wasnt in the NICU, I probably wouldnt have nursed/pumped for this long. Dont let it get you down. Sophie will be FINE. However, if you do have questions about pumping, I am here :friends:

Charmaine  Good to hear from you. I give you kudos for even TRYING to bf/pump with triplets. :thumbup:

Lucy  It sounds like she is going through a growth spurt. Katelyn did that at around 4months. There would be times when she would not nap during the day and I would literally have to hold her all day long, even after she fell asleep because she would wake right up the minute I put her down (she still does that sometimes  thank GOD for our swing). :wacko: Of course those would be the days when my Hubby would have errands to run and would be gone 3-4 hours at a time

Lava  let us know how your appointment goes :flower:

NMG  yes, please post photos of your pumpkins and cross stitch. Being a non-crafty person, I love to see the craftiness of others.

Rebekah  So looking forward to hearing about Amelias delivery tomorrow. Praying for all three of you for peace of mind and joy! :cloud9::hug:

AFM  Katelyn is starting to hold her own bottle. It is very cute to watch. The problem is when she pulls the bottle out of her mouth..she cant find it to put the bottle back LOL. Not much else going on. Still trying to get into a good rhythm with work. I cant seem to get in before 10am. Oh well. 

Angela, Skye, Rowan, June (Are you still on your trip?), Animal, Viv, Anna, and anyone else I left out I hope you are all well. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow everyone, can I just say how humbled I am by all the love and support from this group? YOu all are amazing. I really appreciate your input. It means so much! :hugs: Last night was awful. I suffered in such pain, so this morning I decided to bite the bullet and start supplementing with formula. Went out already and bought some. Bottles ready for her next feed! I will try to alternate breast and formula. While nursing I am using a nipple shield and it really helps with the pain. I am hoping after a few days of no direct contact to my nipples I will start to heal and then can decide if I want to continue BF, BF + F, or just go FF. I like the idea of BF with formula. I am also going to try pumping after the FF so as to keep up my milk production until I can make a full decision. Hopefully after a few more pumping tries I'll express more than 2 oz! I am pretty sure Sophie eats around 4oz or more.... we'll soon see!

Love you guys so much. This board has given me so much knowledge and support it's unreal. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## pablo797

Sunshine, :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrads!!!! so excited for you and Hannah, love the name!! So happy for you and hope you and little girl are healthy and happy. Get some sleep!! Take advantage of being in the hospital and if the nurses offer to take her so you can get a nap, take advantage!! May be the best rest you get for a while. 

Lava, good luck on appt today!!

NMG, your so talented!! Baking, cross stitch. Go girl

I've said it once and I'll say it again, thank god for this thread. svet and vivienne feel your pain. Svet i pump about 2-3 oz a time for both boobs. not nearly enough to feed my hungry monkey. at times she will eat 8oz of formula. so i can't just pump either. not enough milk. i wonder all the time why i try so hard to BF. i am hoping my milk will increase with time. i will stick with it as long as i can. mostly for monetary reasons as formula is so expensive. svet, i too can feed for an hour at a time so she gets enough, but I can't do it anymore. I too am of the mind set of 15-20 min max per side. As for the colic, we have discovered Gripe water and that's making a difference. The drops for little tummies didn't work, but gripe water is doing the trick. Cross your fingers it keeps helping. Nothing like feeling so helpless when your baby screams from gas pain. Poor little girl. 

Ok enough about me, but i just wanted to say you're not alone. Frustration abounds. For the new moms, I hope you have better success and an easier time. After all it's the most natural thing in the world so it shouldn't be so hard by my calculations or else our species would not exist.

MA, best of luck!!!!! Can't believe your journey is almost over. It's been a long time coming. Best of luck you'll do great!!! 

Have a good one! anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> It took me well into 8 weeks to get all my bfing issues straightened out with Edward. No joke, it was BAD and I was ready to quit a few times, then at 6 weeks I finally found a counsultant that diagnosed my problem and once I was on the right meds for a few weeks things got better. But that was the longest 6 - 8 weeks EVER. I totally get why people switch to formula, no judgement here, that's for sure!
> 
> I'm glad I pushed through those, for me it was worth it in the end because I'm just tooooo lazy to wash bottles everyday :haha:
> 
> BUT one of my close friends had an issue that couldn't be solved by meds, she would have had to just live with the pain and that was craziness and once she finally got diagnosed and knew the prognoses it made sense to switch to formula.
> 
> This time it was easy peasy for Eric and I, but my body and I knew what we were doing.


I hope I'm not being too nosey but I'm wondering what the consultant diagnosed you with and what meds you used? I have an issue what everyone keeps saying is Raynauds syndrome. boobies burn and my nipples turn purple. it DOES seem like it happens when it's cold, however last week it was burning quite a bit and this week I've had hardly any. So I'm wondering if it's just the milk coming in?? Hoping to find a bf'ing consultant that knows their stuff.


----------



## codegirl

Mine was just a yeast infection, but since no one caught it, it became very severe. The consultant that finally diagnosed me correctly said that it was the worst case she had seen in her 20 years of consulting. :wacko:

She had me on a cream, but I don't remember now what exactly it was. The pills really didn't do anything as they have to go all the way through your body and then out to the nipple, where the cream went right on the problem spot.


Note to everyone, if you get antibiotics during labour your chances of a yeast infection are HUGE. I now recommend to everyone that has been given antibiotics not to leave the hosptial without a prescription for a yeast infection, just in case.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

codegirl said:


> Mine was just a yeast infection, but since no one caught it, it became very severe. The consultant that finally diagnosed me correctly said that it was the worst case she had seen in her 20 years of consulting. :wacko:
> 
> She had me on a cream, but I don't remember now what exactly it was. The pills really didn't do anything as they have to go all the way through your body and then out to the nipple, where the cream went right on the problem spot.
> 
> 
> Note to everyone, if you get antibiotics during labour your chances of a yeast infection are HUGE. I now recommend to everyone that has been given antibiotics not to leave the hosptial without a prescription for a yeast infection, just in case.

Wow! Thanks for the heads up. I have chronic yeast..or at least through the pregnancy. I'll make sure if they give me antibiotics of anykind that they prescribe me what I need. So the med you were given was applied directly to the nipple then? Was it safe for the baby to bf during that time?


Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## codegirl

yes, the cream I had didn't have to be wiped off before bfing so it was super easy to use. And I got two bottles of it... one for my nipples and one for.... down there... :blush:

:haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow codegirl, I can't believe you lasted 8 weeks with this! Mind by the time it clears up for me if it does it will 8 weeks also. The cream I was prescribed was Jack Newman's all purpose nipple ointment. It worked the first time round but not this time. It helps with the burning., but that's about it.
So my little monkey took the formula like a champ. I also fed her breastmilk that i pumped. Today I was able to pump 4oz in 15 min. That is awesome because Sophie eats just under 4oz, I've been using the nipple shield so she hasn't directly fed off my nipples all dy. Let's hope a couple days like this and maybe i'll be healed. One can only hope! 
I'm exhausted. I was going to try her in her own room tonight, but in case it doesn't go well I'll wait until tomorrow. I can't afford to have a rough night sleep tonight.

MA I hope you don't suffer from this!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Wow codegirl, I can't believe you lasted 8 weeks with this! Mind by the time it clears up for me if it does it will 8 weeks also. The cream I was prescribed was Jack Newman's all purpose nipple ointment. It worked the first time round but not this time. It helps with the burning., but that's about it.
> So my little monkey took the formula like a champ. I also fed her breastmilk that i pumped. Today I was able to pump 4oz in 15 min. That is awesome because Sophie eats just under 4oz, I've been using the nipple shield so she hasn't directly fed off my nipples all dy. Let's hope a couple days like this and maybe i'll be healed. One can only hope!
> I'm exhausted. I was going to try her in her own room tonight, but in case it doesn't go well I'll wait until tomorrow. I can't afford to have a rough night sleep tonight.
> 
> MA I hope you don't suffer from this!

Sorry darlin that your going through this. :hugs::kiss::flower: You'll get through it if you can stick it out....it hurts like a son of a gun I'm told.....If you can get through the hardest parts with the nipple shield, maybe it will get you through a bit. If not...as the others said, it's OKAY. I'm going in with a level head.

I'm sure I'm going to go through some of it. I'm not sure what this nipple issue is that burns the heck out of the nipple and turns it purple but I haven't even started feeding her yet. I'd imagine it was just a taste. I've asked Doug to remind me kindly to just keep trying through Christmas. I'm almost positive I'll need encouragement to keep going. If by Christmas I can't do it....I'll formula feed. I'm not going to put anymore pressure on me....the baby's will be just fine whichever way we choose. :winkwink:

Try our best and whatever happens is up to God in my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## codegirl

In regards to making it as long as I did... I got my nickers in a knot because nothing about Edward's birth went the way that I wanted so I got really really stubborn about bfing and I had promised myself that I would bf'd for 6 weeks.

I got the diagnoses at 5 weeks and 6 days, so I said that I would see if the meds helped before I quit... and they did help.

but I remember crying everytime that Edward latched, and having one feeding a day that was formula because by night I just couldn't do it anymore. Every night I quit and every morning I thought that I could do it just one more day. I used a nipple shield which helped and then it just came down to being really really stubborn.

Not a recommended path for most :wacko:

That's why I totally understand and don't judge anyone in regards to formula or breastfeeding. I get it, both sides :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I spoke too soon. just got out of the shower before bed and just got a purple nipple burn (as I call them) I was surprised though. It was excruciating as it's been. I'm wondering if this has something to do with milk coming in...BUT I do wonder about the pain when it comes to bf'ing. I'm also praying the milk comes in. You just never know. I'm honestly glad to see both sides of the spectrum in here. It's good to have support either way.

Well, goodnight everyone! I hope I can sleep. I took a couple benedryl to help me sleep a bit. 5 hours till wakey time. I'm going to joke with the Dr. that it's 2 for 1 day and not only will she be doing a c-section but a tummy tuck. Size 6 please!! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## skye2010

OMG MA GOOOD LUUUCK!!! The time has arrived to meet Amelia finally :))) I am sooo exciited for youu :)) I know you are a bit nervous but I bet the csection will be very easy too. In Turkey the csection births are more preferred because of the convenience. Most of my firends had it and they all said it was easy peasy. 

Sunshine Woohhooo. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hannah os here :)) Hannah is here! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Hannah is here!:dance::dance::dance:
I bet she is gorgeous. Take care sweetie and update whenever possible.

Svet and Viv sorry to know you girls are having a difficulty with bfeeding. Good luck girls. Haven't had time to backread but I'll catch up soon.

Anna :hi: Ohhh nooo you are in the bfeeding difficulty wagon too. This book I was reading suggested a few things. Dunno how it is in real life but I'll share in case it helps :flower:
-to drink lot's of liquids: juice, water, milkshakes etc
-not to eat very spicy food
-to breast feed the baby every 2,5 to 3 hour loose schedule. The baby needs to have a full feeding , 45 mins or so. So if she falls a asleep while feeding you wake her and make sure she feeds untill she gets all the nutritious hind milk. Than the 2,5 hour gap gives your body to produce more. And you wake her up to feed if she is sleeping. So she gets into a routine to feed. Say if you start 7 am you do 7-8 feedings all day. Only night sleeps you let it go longer. And you can do one extra middle of the night if she needs. 
-try to sleep as much as possible which gives your body strength. So maybe pump milk and get DH to do some of the feedings.
-to make sure she latches properly so she feeds well. helps colic as well apparently.
Perhaps all this is a bit theoretical. I haven't done it myself yet but maybe give u some ideas. xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Codegirl you sound like me. I always said six weeks... if it was't better. But I'm halfway through treatment so I won't stop now. The nipple shield is helping. Pumping too. I already feel a difference. Maybe a couple days like this is all I need. I like the idea though of supplementing with formula once or twicec a day. 
My lil monkey wouldn't wake up!!! We fed her breast milk through a bottle last night at 8:45pm. Then she got real fussy so I used Harvey Karps' technique and swaddled her real tight. She eventually calmed down and fell asleep. It was 9:39pm. I figured as per normal she'd be up and hungry by 10:45-11pm. So I stayed up. Well there was no waking her so to bed we went expecting a midnight wake up call fromm a hungry baby. Nope :wacko: I woke up at 3-4am with hard rock bowling ball boobs. Babe still fast asleep so I expressed some in the sink. Then at 5am I couldn't take it anymore so I woker up and here we are. Nipple shield on :thumbup:
You're prob thinking great! She slept from 9:30-5am! 7.5hrs!! Not great when you're still bf. I had pumped at 10:30pm but that was a long stretch. Plus as a mom you worry so it's not like I enjoyed the sleep and had I known I would have gone to bedat 9:30pm too not 11:30pm!!
Here's to hoping she'll go back to sleep after this feed.

MA hooe you managed to sleep!!! Very ecited for you and can't wait hear of Amelia's arrival.


----------



## lavalux

Good luck today, MA. You will be in His hands. ;)


----------



## skye2010

Woow girls so much info in Bfeeding. Thanks for sharing all that.
Codegirl thanks for the yeast infection info too. I get it often after antibiotics so I will watch out for that if I ever get antibiotics. 
Svet i'm thinking of doing the Karp technique as well. the other book I got is "Babywise" which talks about scheduling the bfeeding loosely towards your baby which helps both the baby and the body to get into a routine of having enough milk.

Animalcracker so sweet to expect a daughter no???? :))) I bet you had a massive smile like I did when u found out. Hahahahhaha!!!!

I'm gonna add some bump photos and a phto of DH immitating me. V funny but I think he might kill me if he sees it so it's gonna go on a spoiler xxxx.

Angela, Lucy, NMG, Laura, Miss Muffet, Austen love to you all xxx.



Spoiler


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry girls I've been MIA a couple days! So much going on! sunshine, congrats! Beautiful name and we can't wait to see pics when you can! 

Bek,so excited for you and Doug and Amelia today! Don't worry about a thing and you will all be just fine! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

skye2010 said:


> Woow girls so much info in Bfeeding. Thanks for sharing all that.
> Codegirl thanks for the yeast infection info too. I get it often after antibiotics so I will watch out for that if I ever get antibiotics.
> Svet i'm thinking of doing the Karp technique as well. the other book I got is "Babywise" which talks about scheduling the bfeeding loosely towards your baby which helps both the baby and the body to get into a routine of having enough milk.
> 
> Animalcracker so sweet to expect a daughter no???? :))) I bet you had a massive smile like I did when u found out. Hahahahhaha!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna add some bump photos and a phto of DH immitating me. V funny but I think he might kill me if he sees it so it's gonna go on a spoiler xxxx.
> 
> Angela, Lucy, NMG, Laura, Miss Muffet, Austen love to you all xxx.
> View attachment 272084
> View attachment 272083
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 272085


Lol Skye! Too funny about your dh! You look great though! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:rofl: Skye!!! You're DH is too funny!

You look great :thumbup:

Off to the mall wish me luk! My lil one has decided to hate her stroller so I'll be bring the snugli too.


----------



## newmarriedgal

MA - praying for you today!!!!!! 

I am thankful for all the breastfeeding information, good and bad. It helps people like me who have NO clue understand the ups and downs of it. As I said I may not have a choice with the medication I need to get on right after birth but I'm going to try.

skye - you look great! such a cute bump! and your dh made me laugh, he's a good sport! How did you out a picture in that you could put the spoiler around? I don't know how to do that! 

I saw this on facebook today (but I know it's been around for awhile) and I just had to share, it made me cry, especially since I'm almost to that week. It's beautiful and so amazing what doctors can do now:


"The picture is that of a 21-week-old unborn baby named Samuel Alexander Armas, who is being operated on by surgeon named Joseph Bruner. The baby was diagnosed with spina bifida and would not survive if removed from his mother's womb. Little Samuel's mother, Julie Armas, is an obstetrics nurse in Atlanta. She knew of Dr. Bruner's remarkable surgical procedure. Practicing at Vanderbilt University Medical Center in Nashville, he performs these special operations while the baby is still in the womb.

During the procedure, the doctor removes the uterus via C-section and makes a small incision to operate on the baby. As Dr. Bruner completed the surgery on Samuel, the little guy reached his tiny, but fully developed hand through the incision and firmly grasped the surgeon's finger. Dr. Bruner was reported as saying that when his finger was grasped, it was the most emotional moment of his life, and that for an instant during the procedure he was just frozen, totally immobile.

The photograph captures this amazing event with perfect clarity. The editors titled the picture, "Hand of Hope." The text explaining the picture begins, "The tiny hand of 21-week-old fetus Samuel Alexander Armas emerges from the mother's uterus to grasp the finger of Dr. Joseph Bruner as if thanking the doctor for the gift of life."

Little Samuel's mother said they "wept for days" when they saw the picture. She said, "The photo reminds us pregnancy isn't about disability or an illness, it's about a little person" Samuel was born in perfect health, the operation 100 percent successful."
 



Attached Files:







babysamuel.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
You look adorable!

Angela,
Hi, how are you doing?

NMG,
I've seen that pic before but now that I am 21 weeks with my babies, it certainly has more meaning to me.

Hi to everyone. I was just checking in to see if there was news of baby Amelia.


----------



## animalcracker

Hi everyone!

I wanted to pop in and see if there was any news about our girl Rebekah. I've been thinking about her all day! I can't wait to hear about Amelia and see pics! xoxo

Love to all - I am off to the dentist for fillings. AHHH. Not looking forward to it LOL


----------



## skye2010

Swet :)) Good luck hope you don't break your back shopping with a baby kangroo :)))

NMG :))) you click on the advanced setting. At the top of the menu you click on the icon which is a smilie with a black band on his eyes. You get a Spoiler Spoiler sign on your text. You insert the image or whatever you want to write in the middle between the 2 spoiler brackets. To insert an image you click on the paper clip sign and and add a photo you chose from your computer. Than upload the imge. It gets an automatic number. Than you click again on the paper clip sign I think. Very easy once u figure out :))

I'm sorry hon, won't be looking at your photo or read the story cause it totally freaks me out. While I was searching for 19 week pregnancy images just to see how big other people's bumps were, I ended up seeing the image of this little girl who was born at 19 weeks. started having nightmares that my baby might be born that way. Also my mum told me that my grandma had a very early birth. The baby died and it looked a perfect little person with finger nails, hair, lashes etc... Now I started counting weeks :( She was trying to warn me not to lift stuff but unintentionally managed to completely freak me out.

Hey Animalcracker, my DH's nickname is Jules :))) Dentist Yaaaaycks!!!! Scary! Good luck.

MA hope you are doing really well hon and baby is here already xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

I'm lurking too! Can't wait to hear about MA and her preciuos little one! :happydance:


----------



## newmarriedgal

skye2010 said:


> Swet :)) Good luck hope you don't break your back shopping with a baby kangroo :)))
> 
> NMG :))) you click on the advanced setting. At the top of the menu you click on the icon which is a smilie with a black band on his eyes. You get a Spoiler Spoiler sign on your text. You insert the image or whatever you want to write in the middle between the 2 spoiler brackets. To insert an image you click on the paper clip sign and and add a photo you chose from your computer. Than upload the imge. It gets an automatic number. Than you click again on the paper clip sign I think. Very easy once u figure out :))
> 
> I'm sorry hon, won't be looking at your photo or read the story cause it totally freaks me out. While I was searching for 19 week pregnancy images just to see how big other people's bumps were, I ended up seeing the image of this little girl who was born at 19 weeks. started having nightmares that my baby might be born that way. Also my mum told me that my grandma had a very early birth. The baby died and it looked a perfect little person with finger nails, hair, lashes etc... Now I started counting weeks :( She was trying to warn me not to lift stuff but unintentionally managed to completely freak me out.
> 
> Hey Animalcracker, my DH's nickname is Jules :))) Dentist Yaaaaycks!!!! Scary! Good luck.
> 
> MA hope you are doing really well hon and baby is here already xxx

oh my goodness, Skye! I TOTALLY understand!!! I'm so sorry to bring up disturbing memories/thoughts/nightmares! Just know I posted it to state that doctors are amazing and so is the life we have growing! 

as for putting the picture in the spoiler, Thank You! I think I got it and will try it out soon. You are the best, thanks!

Hoping for positive happy news soon for Rebekah and Amelia!

love to you all!


----------



## twinkle1975

I've been thinking of Rebekah, Doug and Amelia all day too - hope everything is ok with them, can't wait to hear news!!


----------



## sunshine71

Just checking in for news about MA....


----------



## animalcracker

skye2010 said:


> Animalcracker so sweet to expect a daughter no???? :))) I bet you had a massive smile like I did when u found out. Hahahahhaha!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna add some bump photos and a phto of DH immitating me. V funny but I think he might kill me if he sees it so it's gonna go on a spoiler xxxx.
> 
> View attachment 272084
> View attachment 272083
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 272085

You are so right, I was beaming ear to ear when I found out we were having a daughter! Mind you, I really didn't care about the sex, I just wanted to know our little baby was healthy. Such a relief everything is okay!!

You are so adorable with your bump!! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

skye2010 said:


> Swet :))
> 
> Hey Animalcracker, my DH's nickname is Jules :))) Dentist Yaaaaycks!!!! Scary! Good luck.

Your DH has a fabulous name! :haha::dance::fool: LOL I am so modest, right? LOL!!

The dentist was uneventful thank goodness! It wasn't bad at all, but of course now I have a numb mouth and I am drooling! LOL

Where's our little Amelia..is she here yet?!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

It's after midnight. So sorry we haven't gotten to this. Doug has been updating both facebook pages while juggling Amelia.

She was born 8:29 on Sept. 29th. She weighs in at 8lbs 13 ounces and is 20 inches long exactly. 

I haven't slept since yesterday and have quite a bit of nausea. Amelia is beautiful and we have many pics to share with you but I'm so exhausted I can't function. Amelia was good most of the day but was just taken up to Nicu again to be stabilized for her blood sugars because we can't seem to keep them regulated even after eating. I'm taking a walk up there now and will go to bed. I'll try to update tomorrow with pics. She's so beautiful and cute. I can't believe she's finally here!


Love to you all....:hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh Rebekah CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :hugs::happydance:I am sooo soo happy for you and am currently in tears. :cloud9:I can't wait to see photos of your beautiful baby girl. Waaaaay to go Mama!!!:thumbup:

Lots of LOVE,
Steph:hug:


----------



## skye2010

Wooow Rebekah Congratulations :))) :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee: I can't believe it either. Take your time with photos and rest if you can hon :))) Although I'm dying to see her.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh congrats Rebekah!!!! :yipee: So glad Amelia is here safe and sound! What a lg little baby!! She was ready for the world. Looking frwd to pics!! Enjoy this time, it's exhausting but fleeting!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's after midnight. So sorry we haven't gotten to this. Doug has been updating both facebook pages while juggling Amelia.
> 
> She was born 8:29 on Sept. 29th. She weighs in at 8lbs 13 ounces and is 20 inches long exactly.
> 
> I haven't slept since yesterday and have quite a bit of nausea. Amelia is beautiful and we have many pics to share with you but I'm so exhausted I can't function. Amelia was good most of the day but was just taken up to Nicu again to be stabilized for her blood sugars because we can't seem to keep them regulated even after eating. I'm taking a walk up there now and will go to bed. I'll try to update tomorrow with pics. She's so beautiful and cute. I can't believe she's finally here!
> 
> 
> Love to you all....:hug:

Oh yayay! A big fat CONGRATULATIONS to you and Doug! :happydance: So wonderful that she is finally here and you can hold her and kiss her and love her. Enjoy every minute! xxx


----------



## lavalux

So happy for you & Doug!!! Way to go, MA! So glad Amelia is finally here. Rest up and send pictures when you can. Love to you, L


----------



## twinkle1975

Hurrah!!! Welcome Amelia and well done Rebekah!!! Love to you all xx​


----------



## Rowan75

Congratulations MA!! wonderful news :) x


----------



## animalcracker

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YAY!! Welcome to the world baby Amelia!!

Congratulations Rebekah and Doug!! You must be exhausted I am sure. I can't wait to see pictures. I am so happy she is finally here! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy! Rebekah! It has been a long hard process for you and I am SO thrilled you can sit back and enjoy that precious baby now! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

So pleased to hear the good news, little Amelia has arrived! Enjoy your precious bundle! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## codegirl

congratulations!!!! :dance:


----------



## skye2010

Rebekah how is Amelia :)))??
Sunshine how is Hannah???


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Wow everyone, can I just say how humbled I am by all the love and support from this group? YOu all are amazing. I really appreciate your input. It means so much! :hugs: Last night was awful. I suffered in such pain, so this morning I decided to bite the bullet and start supplementing with formula. Went out already and bought some. Bottles ready for her next feed! I will try to alternate breast and formula. While nursing I am using a nipple shield and it really helps with the pain. I am hoping after a few days of no direct contact to my nipples I will start to heal and then can decide if I want to continue BF, BF + F, or just go FF. I like the idea of BF with formula. I am also going to try pumping after the FF so as to keep up my milk production until I can make a full decision. Hopefully after a few more pumping tries I'll express more than 2 oz! I am pretty sure Sophie eats around 4oz or more.... we'll soon see!
> 
> Love you guys so much. This board has given me so much knowledge and support it's unreal. xoxoxoxoxo

Hun don't worry I BF pump and FF so Cal gets the works. He is very lazy at the breast so I either top him up with expressed or formula. Our problem now is I suspect he has silent reflux as he hates to be on his back, hiccups a lot and looks like he has a bad taste in his mouth often, all the classic signs :dohh:


----------



## Vivienne

Congrats Sunshine and Rebekah:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Big Congrats to Rebekah!!! Welcome sweet Amelia!!! Hoping that baby & momma are doing well!!!


----------



## sunshine71

Happy Birthday Amelia!!!!! Congrats Rebekah & Doug!

Again - please forgive me for not addressing everyone. Things have been a little crazy around here... my period of active labor was relatively short (water broke Tuesday night @ 10:30am - 3 cm dilated - then 2 hrs later I was at 10 cm and started pushing). 

The pushing part, however, was an entirely different story. It took FOUR HOURS of pushing, with contractions only a few minutes apart, for her to finally make her arrival. The last two hours of it was trying to get her under the pubic bone... ouch... Anyhow, it probably goes w/out saying that I was ripped six ways from Sunday and it took over 1/2 hour to stitch me up. Ouch again... Can't even imagine doing it w/out an epidural.

But - it was TOTALLY worth it. I won't lie and say you forget about the pain (as I sit here on an ice pack...) but I'd go through it all again in a heartbeat for my precious little Hannah. 

So being the proud mama I am, I've attached a few pictures. Take note of her hand on the one where she's been laid on my chest just after the birth. No doubt about it - she's DEFINITELY my kid! I think that one's going on the annual X-mas card!!! The 2nd one is her favorite burping position, and just makes me laugh every time I see her in it on her daddy's lap... :cloud9:

Oh - and a question for everyone... yesterday (at three days old) we found her rolled over on her side. Is it just me, or does that seem a little quick? She's also starting to lift her head (VERY briefly) if you put her on her stomach.

I dunno - I think I may have birthed an amazon... :wacko:

Okay - time for me to feed the munchkin. I hope to be a little more regular on here again next week. Have a good week, everyone, and I want pictures, MA!!!

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/finger.jpg

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/Hannahathomeweek1010.jpg

https://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/clwit/Hannahathomeweek1011.jpg


----------



## codegirl

:cloud9: so beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## caroleb73

HUGE congrats to Rebekah and Sunshine on the safe arrival of your little Shaika's (princess in Arabic) I am so over the moon for you both and can't wait to see the pics:hugs:

Rebekah this has been such a long and emotional journey for you and Doug and I can't put into words how happy I am that this day arrived for you both. Throughout it all you never gave up hope and you are a real inspiration to us all. This moment has made me very emotional indeed so I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Enjoy every moment my friend :hugs:

AFM sorry I have been missing in action for the last week or so but connection problems at home and work has been too busy to post. Things seem to be going really well for me, today I am 7w6days although my ticker says different (not sure how to correct it but will figure it out) and have our next scan this Thursday. Really looking forward to seeing how bubba has changed in 2 weeks. Most people here in Bahrain have figured out I am pregnant due to my bump but we have still not told DH's family back in the UK as they put so much pressure on us last time so we are waiting till 12 weeks. Just hoping that nobody posts anything on Facebook or they will be miffed.

Oh well back to work for me as loads to do but take care all and have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

MOther of God, now we have silent reflux. The feeding and lack of sleep is driving even further into depression :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Who did I ever piss off??


----------



## skye2010

Woowowwww!!! She is sooo gorgeous :)) SOOO cuuute. You've given birth to an absolute beauty Sunshine :) I love the burping photo. Hahahaha Who does she look like, you or your DH. I'm so thrilled with this all. You wait and wait and wait untill you are a ripe melon than Bam!!! :))) 3rd person in the house. Hahahahahahaha!!!!!! Can't wait. Not for the pushing though :wacko:
Sunshine congratulations again. Give little kisses from me to Hannah xxx

I'm totally obsessed with sorting this nursery right now. No rest for the wicked untill I'm done.


----------



## Lucy1973

a


----------



## lavalux

Oh Chris!!! You look awesome & blissed out and Hannah is absolutely precious! Thank you so much for sharing pictures!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Sunshine - she's beautiful - huge congratulations!!


----------



## lavalux

Viv honey,
I don't know yet first-hand what you are going through, but I'm sure the sleep deprivation it's excrutiating (hey that is why it is such an effective form of torture). Try to pause for a minute and remember that it is temporary. You will able to sleep again & recharge eventually. Other than the reflux, how is Callem doing? Were you at home or the hospital this weekend? I'm sorry if you told us and I missed it. Hang in there & don't be hard on yourself. You just created & delivered a new human being so give yourself the credit you deserve.


----------



## codegirl

Viv - :hugs: I'm so living that with you. Eric also has reflux and is a horrible sleeper. I can't believe the difference in my mood the day after a good night verse a bad.

Know that once Eric started on meds it didn't take very long for the reflux to settle down. We still have bad nights (far too many in my books) but I think they are more teething and some trouble pooping.

:hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Aww, Viv - hang in there! :hugs: As Terri suggested, maybe meds can help? I hope that things smooth out for you soon! :flower:

MA - we want pictures!!! Hope you're feeling well.

Skye - I don't think she looks like either of us. (The milkman, maybe?? :blush:) I can't wait to watch her features develop and see which one of us she takes after more.

As long as she doesn't wind up looking like my MIL... :wacko:


----------



## Rowan75

sunshine what gorgeous pics!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris #2 &#8211; Amazing photos. She has blonde hair like her mommy. What a beautiful little girl she is. In terms of who she looks like &#8220;the milkman&#8221; HA HA HA HA that is classic! Don&#8217;t get too hung up on the way she looks now anyway, as she will look entirely different 2 months from now. 

Viv &#8211; Hang in there sweetie. Katelyn also had reflux. The first medicine she was on didn&#8217;t really do much, but now she is on something else (the official name for prilosec) and that actually has been working. The non sleeping will get better. I know at the moment it seems like there is no light at the end of the sleepless tunnel, but it is there. I promise! 

Rebekah &#8211; How are you and Amelia (and Doug) doing? We are all so looking forward to seeing photos. 

Good morning to everyone else. Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. We went with my hubby&#8217;s sister and her family to the LA County Fair on Saturday. Katelyn&#8217;s first fair YAY. We even put her directly into the stroller, not with the carseat. That was weird for me, as I like looking at her while I push her around, but she enjoyed it. We were going to put her in the carrier, but it was so hot that she and I would have been sweating big time! Well I am off to a meeting. I will check back later in the day. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Tititimes2

She's so adorable! Congrats sunshine. Trying to hold her head up already?!?! Sounds like my niece when she was born. Go girl power!


----------



## pablo797

Evening Ladies!!

MA, a belated huge congrads to you!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so excited for you and so happy you have little Amelia here safe and sound. Hope you are doing well and can't wait to see pictures. 

. . . . speaking of pictures, Sunshine love the picts! Your little one and mine are very similar. Same favorite burping positions, same effect on their mommy's during birth. Not to scare you, but I am still bleeding a month later. Hope it will stop soon. I feel for you sister and hope those ice packs are doing the trick!! How's the BF going??

Vivienne, I am sorry and feel your pain too. Are the meds helping? Just remember this is just a stage. We're all struggling with being new moms. It's hard because I have friends who have "perfect" babies. No fussing, no crying except when their hungry. And here I sit with a baby that fusses all the time. Every baby is different and some have higher needs than others. I am reading a book that says babies that are high need develop really strong bonds later in life. Hang in there sister!! 

Steph, how's work going? Glad you got out with the stroller!!

Skye, how's the nursery going??

Carol, glad you are doing so well!! 

AFM, took baby camping last weekend. Results were mixed. The camp spot was a new one and it was too hot and there were lots of bugs so we stayed in the camper most of the weekend. Lesson learned. Also got some of the quirks worked out of camping with an infant. On the not so great side I think she has reflux or colic or both. We have a doc appt tomorrow morning. Every evening is filled with a few hours of extreme crying and she just screams like she's in pain. We've tried everything from eliminating food from my diet, to cutting out BFing, to gripe water, etc. At the end of it she's miserable and it's pretty trying on me and DH. On the plus side, she slept in her bassinet for the first time last night, not in our bed. Also she's getting up every 2-3 hrs but then goes back down pretty well. So roads are being made in the right direction. I will let y'all know how it goes at the doc tomorrow. I just hope they don't say it's normal and send us home empty handed. It's not normal for a baby to be that unhappy. 

CJ, if you're around and remember the chapter in the Dr. Sears book on high maintenance babies, that's us to a T. 

Ok, have a good night all!! Anna


----------



## Vivienne

lavalux said:


> Viv honey,
> I don't know yet first-hand what you are going through, but I'm sure the sleep deprivation it's excrutiating (hey that is why it is such an effective form of torture). Try to pause for a minute and remember that it is temporary. You will able to sleep again & recharge eventually. Other than the reflux, how is Callem doing? Were you at home or the hospital this weekend? I'm sorry if you told us and I missed it. Hang in there & don't be hard on yourself. You just created & delivered a new human being so give yourself the credit you deserve.

Thanks Lava. I was home at the weekend and now we are trying extended leave for a week :wacko:


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Evening Ladies!!
> 
> MA, a belated huge congrads to you!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so excited for you and so happy you have little Amelia here safe and sound. Hope you are doing well and can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> . . . . speaking of pictures, Sunshine love the picts! Your little one and mine are very similar. Same favorite burping positions, same effect on their mommy's during birth. Not to scare you, but I am still bleeding a month later. Hope it will stop soon. I feel for you sister and hope those ice packs are doing the trick!! How's the BF going??
> 
> Vivienne, I am sorry and feel your pain too. Are the meds helping? Just remember this is just a stage. We're all struggling with being new moms. It's hard because I have friends who have "perfect" babies. No fussing, no crying except when their hungry. And here I sit with a baby that fusses all the time. Every baby is different and some have higher needs than others. I am reading a book that says babies that are high need develop really strong bonds later in life. Hang in there sister!!
> 
> Steph, how's work going? Glad you got out with the stroller!!
> 
> Skye, how's the nursery going??
> 
> Carol, glad you are doing so well!!
> 
> AFM, took baby camping last weekend. Results were mixed. The camp spot was a new one and it was too hot and there were lots of bugs so we stayed in the camper most of the weekend. Lesson learned. Also got some of the quirks worked out of camping with an infant. On the not so great side I think she has reflux or colic or both. We have a doc appt tomorrow morning. Every evening is filled with a few hours of extreme crying and she just screams like she's in pain. We've tried everything from eliminating food from my diet, to cutting out BFing, to gripe water, etc. At the end of it she's miserable and it's pretty trying on me and DH. On the plus side, she slept in her bassinet for the first time last night, not in our bed. Also she's getting up every 2-3 hrs but then goes back down pretty well. So roads are being made in the right direction. I will let y'all know how it goes at the doc tomorrow. I just hope they don't say it's normal and send us home empty handed. It's not normal for a baby to be that unhappy.
> 
> CJ, if you're around and remember the chapter in the Dr. Sears book on high maintenance babies, that's us to a T.
> 
> Ok, have a good night all!! Anna

Oh I feel that pain Anna. We are pretty sure it's reflux here. Are trying some Ranitidine tonight. Good luck at doctor, I had to practically beg for meds otherwise I would go mad!!


----------



## skye2010

Sunshine I thought she looks like u too although haven't seen your DH. But she is sure vv pretty :)))) Lot's of kisses for u and her xxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs: Viv, I'm sorry to hear that you are sleep deprived. HUGSSS. God! Not sleeping turns me into a grumpy lioness so I guess I should get ready what's to come :blush: How is Callum, is he growing well? :kiss::kiss:

Carole :hi: It's good to hear that you are both well. I waited for 12 weeks scan to tell the family too. You'll be there before you know it anyway.

Hey Laura how's it going? How is club pink and club blue doing? Are you doing any special twins diet? I eat loads and loads of green veggies out of choice which is good but not keen on meat as much. It must be harder to feed 2 babies xxx

NMG how are you hon? When is your 20 week scan?

Anna :)) Good luck with the doc. I hope he can resolve Josephine's tummy problems. I bet she'll end up being one of those nature loving strong little girls already been camping :)) 

Steph Katelyn has grown so much no? :))) There seems to be a debate about which way the baby should face in the stroller. I guess it's good for them to see the world as well :)

Terry, Angela, Charmain, Lucy, Chris, MA xxxxxx

AFM Me and the helper lady managed to get most of the unnecessary papers and boxes out of the small room. Which is used as storage/guest room/drying and ironing/sewing room. So there is lot's to shuffle. I'll get sone to remove the desk and my sewing machine, paint the dark brown bed and squeeze the white baby furniture. So still quite a bit to do. DH's in Portugal for work the whole week. I can't order anything that needs viewong while he is away since he needs to drive me to Toys r us etc. Hopefully all be sorted while we wait for the furniture. I've started to buy and prepare the baby clothes. They are sooo cuuutttte. Man I'm trying to hold off on going crazy but it's hard. Anything you girls think is a must? 
XXXX


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
I am eating pretty much what I like & have gained almost 20 lbs already which is what my multiples book recommends. I am suppised to manage 100 grams of protein daily but I'm just not a huge meat eater lately so lots of milk, dairy, nuts, peanut butter & these protein bars. 
we haven't started decorating the nursery but we have everything but the crib ready to go. need to move everything out and paint. I have also started collecting baby clothes but mainly through consignment shops & outlet stores. I know I will also get some hand-me-downs & items at the shower. The girl clothes are so adorable but I've found some sweet stuff for the boy too. Happy shopping!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it's been awhile since posting. 

Amelia Gabrielle Shearer arrived at 8:29am on Sept. 29th by c-section. The section over all went well but felt kind of odd being pulled. She came in weighing 8lbs 13oz's

She went up to NICU and they let her down two hours later only for her to go back up the following day because her sugars weren't stabilized. It became rough from there. NICU was only "open" during certain times. DURING those times you had to breastfeed or feed your baby. Amelia was learning to attach but has issues with peanut butter tongue...meaning her tongue goes to the roof of her mouth instead of lying at the bottom. So that made our time spent there much later and gave her less time to latch on and get food. All the while, we'd get downstairs eat and instead of sleeping, we'd go back up for her feeding times. It was awful seeing her on lead lines, being poked and prodded for testing. I was obviously emotional seeing it.

She was finally sent back to us but then they said she had jaundice. They wanted to keep her and we said okay, however the testing they did and then the light therapy left her without clothes on, cold, unswaddled and eyes always covered. By the last 6 hours she'd had it and so did we. It was horrifying to go through with our little one.

We came home yesterday on day 5 of our stay and life has been better. Amelia is latching on nicely, my milk has just come in and we're getting sleep when it comes. It's been better together at home where we all belong.

Wanted to share a few pics with you all.


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0337.jpg The 1st time I saw my miracle baby.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0362.jpgWelcome Amelia Gabrielle!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0380.jpg Cute little one. I just love her more and more each day.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0390.jpgAmelia's first hour in her bassinete.


As of now, I'm recovering from the incision, have contracted PUPPS rash from pregnancy. My abdomen is mishapen and my body has TONS of water retention in the abdomen especially. I kept crying because I wondered if my body would look disfigured forever but have been told it will take time, but will get back to normal.

As I recover from the harder issues, I just keep looking at my daughter Amelia, my husband and our dogs and remember how blessed I am. My cup truly runneth over with abundant love!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow Rebekah!!! So happy for you. Thanks for the lovely update and pictures!!! Xoxo She's beautiful! 

Chris I haven't responded to you yet either! That first picture had me laughing so hard. She is adorable. Xoxo Sophie prefers that burping position too.

Quick post because i'm on my tablet. 

Congrats you two!!!!! 

What's silent reflux Viv? Sorry you are having more troubles.

Anna I am so impressed you took Jo camping!!! Hope her crying eases up. What did the Dr. Say?

Sorry I know I've missed so many of you. Xoxoxoxoxi


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - Thank you so much for the photos! She looks just like you! I totally understand about being emotional seeing your baby with lines/wires and having them lay under the little sunlamp with their eyes covered due to jaundice. I am glad that she is now home and she looks so comfy and cozy in her bassinet. The swelling WILL go down. I am so happy for your my friend. Please keep posting photos

Anna - Impressed by you taking Jo camping with you. I am sure next time the weather will be cooler. Sorry to hear about the reflux/colic. The medicine will help, but it takes about 3-4 days for it to kick in. 

Skye - Yay on shopping! If you will be using bottles, get a drying rack for them. What NOT to get is a wiper warmer - big WASTE of money. They only stay warm for like a second and you can't place it on too many things because it will burn through lots of types of materials; wood, plastic, etc. 

AFM Katelyn is learning to roll!!!! This morning I placed her on her tummy and then she rolled onto her back all by herself! She did this three more times and luckily I was able to record it on our flip. She will be 6 months old on Friday. Where does the time go!

I hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry, I don't have time to address everyone...

Best,
Steph


----------



## sunshine71

Good evening! I don't have time to post right now (hungry child awaits) but I wanted to quickly check and see if MA had pictures up yet...

She's beautiful!!! Congrats, MA!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris and Anna - you need to change your tickers! Go to lilypie.com


----------



## pablo797

Hi all from a much quieter house. . . 

MA, love the pictures!!! She is beautiful. After all you've been through I am so happy you are home and happy. We have the same bassinet!! 

Thanks all for the kind words of support. To let everyone know the doctor went really well. I thought for sure she would say," all babies have gas, deal with it." But she was very receptive and even said, " you wouldn't be here if there wasn't something really wrong. " So nice to be listened to. She said, yes acid reflux and gave us a perscription for a baby Zantex (sp) and to use a little milk of magnesia(sp). I know it should take a few days to kick in but today was the first scream fest free afternoon we've had in a while. And here's an interesting thing. . . she's 10.9 lbs!! Little chunk! I have thought for a while that she's been comforting feeding due to upset tummy as it's the only thing that feels good. And the numbers and the doc confirmed it. She showed me a chart of her growth compared to a normal new born and we blow it away. Anyway, not feeding as much today, so I think she's happier. 

Hi to everyone!! Skye, I love my blankets that are adden and anise( sp ) can't remember the exact name but their awesome for all kinds of things and the best blankets I've found for swaddeling. 

Have a wonderful night!! MA, welcome home!! Sunshine, how ya doin? Impressed you posted. Vivienne, hang in there. Lava, how r u? Steph, I know I need to change ticker. Today was house chore day, tomorrow computer day. 

take care Anna

P.S. Ma, I was bloated like a puffer fish for at least a week or two after the birth, it will go down. I kept getting hot flashes, I think I sweated out all the water!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Chris and Rebekah, HUGS Congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Hannah and Amelia are absolutely precious!!!

Anna: if you have a fussy baby, you may benefit from Dr. Sears's book "The Fussy Baby Book". Yup, he even wrote a whole book on our kids!!! It was an absolute sanity-saver for me :hugs: Hope it gets better!

Viv, I hope the ranitidine helps! It took docs here a longer time to figure out Z had reflux :nope: She was finally diagnosed at 9 weeks of age after losing weight over a whole month :cry: For us, pantoprazole did the trick. She outgrew the reflux at 11 months of age, it was REALLY hard for the first 4-5 months though...

Not much time to update here, other than 10 weeks today and not a single symptom other than hair loss. I swear I payed my dues with the last pregnancy though, where I was sick all day all night for 39 weeks :wacko: I keep forgetting I'm actually pregnant this time around, which is probably a good thing given that DH is 5 hours away at school, I'm working full-time and single parenting a toddler right now! My CVS is on October 17th, and we won't be disclosing the pregnancy unless the chromosomes are normal. And yes, we will find out the sex 

Hugs to everyone!!! So excited to read more about all these new babes!!! :cloud9:


----------



## lavalux

Such lovely pictures, MA. I am so incredibly happy for you & Doug knowing your miracle baby is finally home with you safe & sound. Praise God! Hope the swelling goes down soon and your c-section recovery goes well. I understand that it is highly likely I will have one too with twins & I'm curious what it will be like, but a little nervous.

Sorry for all the ladies dealing with baby acid reflux. Poor things. I have acid reflux with my pregnancy & it hurts. Can't imagine what those little babes are going through, but I'm glad to know the doctors have been responsive & prescribed something. Viv, hope the meds work for Callem.

Junebug,
So glad you are feeling well this time around. You have a lot on your plate. Last thing you need to be dealing with is 24/7 nausea.

Thanks to all for their registry tips. I am putting the finishing touches on mine as my shower invites are going out this week. It will be Nov. 5th, just girls, as my DH will be up in Athens for the football game. It is something to look forward to. The holidays will be here before I know it. Can y'all believe only 2 months & 3 weeks until Christmas?

The other exciting thing is that 2 of my 3 friends who were pg this year then miscarried, including the one that lost twins on an IVF cycle who was at my clinic & only a week behind me, are both pregnant again!!! I am so excited for them. My third friend still hasn't spoken to me, but I sent her a shower invite anyway even though she won't come or probably RSVP. I wish she would have better luck with the IVFs or consider adoption. She wants to be a mom more than anyone I know and I just hope she has good support & isn't isolating herself.

I am very worried these days about premature labor. My fear is that we will be in the hospital/NICU at Christmas time. I need to keep them in there until at least January when I will be 35 weeks. Obviously, the longer I go, the better. Did any of you ladies start totally obsessing about viability milestones & the weekly countdown in your last few months or is it just me?

I think I'm just now (maybe) feeling the babies move but no kicks yet. I have an anterior placenta so I knew it would be somewhat delayed. But my friend has felt her baby kick since 15 weeks. When will I feel them kick? My husband puts his hand on my belly every night and talks to the babies, but we don't feel anything. I'm 22 weeks. Is this normal? Should I be worried? Sorry this post is all about me.

Angela, how are you? Haven't heard much from you lately ... how is Ethan? Has he grown out of that adorable frog onesie yet? ;) Question for you about Zofran ... you probably told me already, how long did you take yours? I am out of my prescription. The doctor will give me more. In the last two days, I've been slightly queasy. Should I get more of the Zofran or wait it out a few more days? I don't want to over-medicate. However, on the flip side, after a few sleepless nights, I took a Benedryl last night and voila, slept like a log & woke up refreshed. So drugs are my friend today. ;) What do you think?

Hi MsMuffet (love your avatar of Katelyn), Chris, Anna, Charmaine (how is the night nanny working out?), NMG, Jules, everyone I'm missing.


----------



## Rowan75

MA Gorgeous pics hon :) x


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

WHEW! Like three weeks have flown by at I feel like they all hit me at once! :haha: I am sorry to be MIA so much lately. I read every day, but hate to do drive-by postings and I don't want anyone to feel like I leave them out so I end up not posting at all unless I can write a novel! :dohh: 

First, CONGRATS and GORGEOUS photos Sunshine and MA! I am so glad we can welcome two more precious little ones!! I loved the photo with Hannah's little fingers - EThan did that to me in those early days too and we said it was his way of saying "thanks a lot for kicking me out early, MOM!" LOL! Bek, I hope they can get Amelia's blood sugar stabilized. I have heard that it can be a temporary side effect if the mother has diabetes. Hopefully it is all cleared now that she is home! 

Thanks to all who have asked after me and Ethan. We are doing great, just finally getting out and about more and getting involved in a few activities (this is all good, because I was so isolated over the summer when it was so hot here, I rarely felt up to getting out and just sitting around the house was not healthy for me!) 

I am starting to walk each day, weather permitting, and taking Ethan out and about for strolls. He seems to enjoy it and I feel like I get my daily exercise in. Our neighborhood is very hilly, and pushing that stroller with my now 18 pound chunky bear in it is real work LOL! 

My husband had to travel for business for a week and so my MIL came to visit. Thankfully, we get along GREAT and she is super helpful, so I was able to get a lot of things done that are harder to do with a baby in tow. Went to the dermatologist (something I"ve been putting off FOREVER) and got checked, and there are a couple moles he wants to remove more of... they came back moderately atypical and I don't want to take any chances, with my family history of cancer. But I know I am in for more of that in the years to come, as I have not always been careful with my skin in the sun... Sigh. I wish we knew at 17 what we know at 36!! :dohh:

Anyway, we're doing great and I can't remember but it seemed like a couple of people had specific questions for me. I will try to read back and catch up, I am so sorry! :hugs:

Laura, YES I did obsess over the whole viability thing starting about 21, 22 weeks. I think at that point it starts to seem like you are sooo close and you just start to wonder and worry. I definitely found those weeks to drag for me and kept thinking and praying how much better I would feel once I knew we had cleared viability. But as I've mentioned before, the worries don't end there, they just change LOL! About the time we cleared viability, I started to worry about L&D. I will definitely keep you in my prayers and I am so glad to hear of your friends' new pregnancies! :hugs: On the zofran, I found I needed it only 1x a day, but that was to get through the night and be able to sleep without waking up sick, so I took it about 12 or 2 am, whenever I would wake up to pee (for hte first time each night LOL!) I took it throughout second and third tri and was still taking it in the delivery room, quite literally. Ethan is perfect, so no worries. I would say definitely ask for more if you need it. Your rest is super important! And I think I was about 22 weeks before I could feel a definite kick, but like you, I had anterior placenta and it makes a HUGE difference. So don't worry! Your scans have been perfect and the first time around, it is hard to know for sure exactly what you are feeling, at first. 

Steph, I cannot believe how big Katelyn is! She is looking GREAT and you will love starting solids (can't remember if you have already done that now) - it is so much fun! 

Anna, Svet and Viv - for those who are trying to hang with the bfing, take it one day at a time, and don't put too much pressure on yourself. The biggest thing I learned with the reflux issue (which Ethan definitely has), was that breastmilk is (unfortunately) about the worst thing that we can feed them in terms of reflux; it is thinner and therefore comes back up more easily than formula. So once we switched to formula and then (blessedly) to the Enfamil A/R (acid reflux) formula, that made ALL the difference in the world. We considered (and were prescribed) ranitidine (Zantac) but opted against it as both hubby and I were uncomfortable with meds that early on... but it worked great for some friends of ours that used it for their daughter. Just know that it WILL pass. Ethan is 7 months now and has pretty much outgrown it; it happens very seldom now (maybe 1x a month). We do other things too lke elevating the head of his crib, not laying him down right after he eats, not trying to change diapers right after a feeding, etc... just trying to avoid things that make it worse. But it WILL pass and you WILL find it easier as you go. My dr. said basically ALL babies are born with weak muscles that keep the stomach closed (valve or sphincter does not work as well in those early days) but almost all outgrow the problem. I remember it well and can still remember bawling when I sat with Ethan at 2 in the morning after nursing him and then he threw EVERYTHING I had fed him up... it is hard but just try to take it one day at a time.

Skye, enjoy getting everything ready! That is such a fun stage of pregnancy and I really enjoyed myself shopping and registering and making decisions about what we would want and need. Fun! 

CJ and Carole and NMG, so happy to hear all is well with those babies!! And CJ I am so jealous of your symptom free pgcy, but yes it sounds like you definitely paid in full the first time around LOL! So glad you are feeling better this round! Carole, I know I owe you a PM. It has been a little crazy this last couple days but should smooth out now. 

Charmaine, you are a rock star and I am so glad to hear those beautiful girls are doing well! :hugs:

Lucy, Rowan, how are you ladies doing? 

Hi and HUGS to all, and I hope I have not missed anyone. If so it definitely was not intentional! Hope everyone is having a great week and enjoying this babies, whether born yet or not!


----------



## rottpaw

And ummmm... why is everything centered? Is it just my computer?

:rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

And I am so sorry for the rash of posts here, but wanted to share a recent pic of my little guy. Laura - yes, he has outgrown that froggie onesie I love so much! But I like this outfit really well too and can already tell it is my new favorite. He looks like such a grown up little BOY already instead of a baby! I can't believe it! :rofl: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







Ethan 9-21 edt.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I am about to go to a meeting, but wanted to just write a quick note, especially with almost of all of us having babies that suffered/suffering from Acid Reflux. I have to say that it is VERY comforting and reassuring to know that others are going through this and that IT WILL PASS. Angela, when I read what you just posted about being up at 2am bawling, I thought I was the only one who cried at night because of the reflux and sat with Katelyn in an upright position for 20-30 minutes after each feeding so she wouldn't throw it back up. It is easy to forget that other mom's are going through the EXACT same thing. That is one of the reasons I love this site...we are NOT alone in this. 

I especially love this thread and the original thread and really only read these two on a consistent basis. You are all wonderful people and I am SOOOOO happy to have gotten to know you all. I am looking forward to reading and living our motherhood journey's together.

LOVE and HUGS to you all!!!
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

PS. everything is centered for me too!!! I thought it was my computer HA HA HA HA HA HA. Also love the new photo of Ethan (and his new outfit)


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, hugs and love to you too, and you are definitely NOT alone! We STILL hold Ethan up for half an hour after every feed, but the feeds where he gets solids help keep the milk down, too. Has katelyn started solids? I am loving it and just finally made my first batch of homemade baby food yesterday! :thumbup:

Basically for those dealing with reflux, it is a nightmare at first but every day, your baby is growing bigger and stronger and will keep food down a little better, so just try to remember that it will pass!!
:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

MissMuffet08 said:


> PS. everything is centered for me too!!! I thought it was my computer HA HA HA HA HA HA. Also love the new photo of Ethan (and his new outfit)

Thanks steph! Oddly, on my iPad everything looks normal, but on my desktop everything is centered. :shrug:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

I only have a few moments until Charlie gets home as we have to go to a wake (his friend's mom) so I'm ready and waiting here so thought I would pop on as I haven't in quite some time.

First off, MA - SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! Amelia is gorgeous and I am so happy you are all home and doing well. The swelling should go away, praying it does so fast. Loved the pics, esp of the two of you. so sweet!

sunshine, I showed Charlie the picture of Hannah with her personality showing and he laughed and said, well, she was very snug in there, she wanted to go back! :haha::haha: continued thoughts and prayers for you all.

lava - first off - heck yeah, another woman who counts the days to xmas! :thumbup: As far as worrying over the premature labor, yes! One of the women Charlie works with, her nephew was born at 21 weeks, so I keep telling charlie, if we can get to 22, it would be a struggle but things would be viable. Whether he agrees or not, he knows me enough to tell me all is ok. As I know I have to have a c-section due to a broken and out of place tailbone (which poppy is making VERY uncomfortable these days), and I'm terrified of going into labor before the scheduled c-section! But we have a long road to go, so I'm trying to not think of this.

I have heard of not feeling the babies until late and the books say to not be concerned until week 28 or something, so I wouldn't worry about it yet....esp with the placenta position. Poppy is very active this week.... I have felt flutters for awhile but the other night in bed, I was having a little icecream cup with peanut butter ice cream, pb cups and peanut butter sauce! about 10 minutes after I finished I was just lying there and bam! a nice big kick. I'm thinking poppy liked the ice cream and wanted more! :haha: Last night, I was on the couch and have been feeling the flutters and I put charlie's hand on my belly and after a few minutes he felt a big punch! :happydance: He was amazed said it felt like a big nudge onto his hand. it's a great feeling!

I am SO happy to read all about the reflux issues as charlie has chronic reflux and I've been having some during pregnancy so I'm wondering how much baby will have. 

angela - LOVE the new pic, what a big boy! :thumbup:

June - so happy all is going smoothly this time around! congrats on 10 weeks!

animal - how you feeling?

and a big big :hugs: and hello to all my other friends here: steph, svet, viv, anna, rowan, lucy, skye and oh man, I hope I didn't miss anyone. :dohh:

Everything else is going well, I have another scan on 10/19 to check the position of my placenta to make sure it is moving upwards. My belly is really popping out, but still only gained 6 pounds and I am eating everything in sight! I'm sure it will catch up to me when poppy starts putting on more weight too. I have to go back to the cardiologist as my heart issues have been very active this week and it's freaking me out a little. I also think I'm trying to do too much and not realize I'm pg until late at night when I'm exhausted, in pain and with an active out of control heart rate. But I'm not working! just house work! My hats off to you all who are working when pregnant, I would have a breakdown by now. I'm sure the cardiologist will put me on the medication he told me about that is safe during pregnancy but hoping he will still give me a choice and just monitor me closely. I am also starting 2000IU of vitamin D3 to help with the joint issues, which are a daily massive struggle! But I tell ya, when I feel the kicking, I can put up with a lot of issues while I bake this little cookie in me!

where the heck is my husband! Either I type fast or he's caught up at work still....Not home yet to go to the wake, so I'm going to have some calcium and Vit D fortified OJ! 

Love to you all!
Beth


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - No, Katelyn is not on solids yet. We go for her 6month check up on Monday. Since she is a preemie, I don't know if I can start her now or at her adjusted 6 month. I will know on Monday. I am very excited to make my own baby food (or excited for my hubby to make it). I so wanted to get the baby bullet, but we don't really need to spend the money on it as we have a cuisnart, a blender, and some other food smasher thing. I think she is ready as she constantly eyes our food...literally like every bite LOL. 

Laura - Yep, can't wait for Christmas! Favorite holiday. Yes, I think we all had/have fears of premature labor...Unfortunately, I developed preeclampsia and delivered my daughter at 30 weeks. Fortunately, they have made HUGE advances in the NICU and in dealing with premature babies. My daughter is flourishing and doing well. However, more than likely you will be fine and go to term.Out of all the women on this thread that have given birth, I think I was the only one that did not go to term, so I am sure you will be fine!

Beth - peanut butter ice cream and sauce, etc....yummy. I think I gained 3 lbs just reading your post! LOL. 

I am off to pump, but want to say hi to everyone, Rebekah, Viv, Charmaine, Jules, CJ (We missed you!), Chris, Chris #2, Terri, Lucy, Anna, Rowan, Skye, ...hope I didn't leave anyone out. I truly apologize if I did.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pupps. It's HORRIBLE! I hope it goes away soon. I'm itchy like crazy. WORSE than chickenpox. I just wanna crawl under a rock. :lol:

I need help with breastfeeding info. I'm only pumping 3oz combined for Amelia. Granted it just started coming the other day but I'm wondering how much I should be pumping. How often should I be feeding Amelia with breast milk? I have to supplement with formula because of the jaundice issue. I'm getting frustrated because lactation education at the hospital sucked. Can anyone help steer me in the right direction please??


----------



## svetayasofiya

Quickie post for MA, 3oz ismore than Amelia will eat at this stage. Her stomach is very small. Sophie is 7 weeks and only eating 4oz. Freeze the extra. 
As for the supplementing I have no clue. Do you have a local la leche league? Or is that a Canadian thing? Google google google. That's crazy they didn't offer you more info at the hospital.

K, gonna try to get the lil one back to bed...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Quickie post for MA, 3oz ismore than Amelia will eat at this stage. Her stomach is very small. Sophie is 7 weeks and only eating 4oz. Freeze the extra.
> As for the supplementing I have no clue. Do you have a local la leche league? Or is that a Canadian thing? Google google google. That's crazy they didn't offer you more info at the hospital.
> 
> K, gonna try to get the lil one back to bed...

Okay. You helped me a great deal. Thank you! What I meant to say is 30ml not 3 ounces. 

I was still wondering though about how much she was to supplement was it all the breastmilk she wanted PLUS the supplementation which would be well over 3 ounces?? OR was it the breast milk + pumped milk + supplementation which = 3 full ounces. Sounds like you answered my question now. We've BEEN doing it that way, however I thought since you give your child unlimited breastmilk choice, that they had wanted us to go over 3 fluid ounces. Doug kept saying her stomach could handle that much. Now I understand what he's talking about.

I'm going to talk with the pediatricians lactation specialist. They seem to be really on top of things there and will help me grasp things. It looks as though I'm getting slightly more breast milk today than the other day. I guess that's a good sign.

Love to you all.


Oh, I had to share....Doug woke up in a daze from a dream. He kept saying he couldn't find Jackson Jeffrey and became very sad and scared. I had to calm him down and let him know that things would be okay. :cry: The mind is a bitter-sweet memory of what we are awaiting in heaven and the abundant joy of that which we have been given right in front of us today, our little Amelia. Just goes to show how much the loss of Jackson has impacted my husband throughout the past two years. We're so excited for the new adventure with Amelia, yet our hearts know that we are missing someone we await in Heaven in the future. I look at Amelia and pray I NEVER take for granted this sweet little gift I have in such a beautiful little girl. Praise God!:cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA if you're pumping enough you don't need to supplement. Actually nursing her and pumping will help to up your milk production!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> MA if you're pumping enough you don't need to supplement. Actually nursing her and pumping will help to up your milk production!

Okay, here's where I'm confused. I "think" we started supplementing because I didn't produce milk yet. Now that I have milk, I'm wondering if we'll be supplementing the extra because she's jaundice and breastfed babies are known to be jaundice. She also lost a lb from 8lbs 13 ounces to 7lbs 13ounces. Which is why we're going in for a weigh-in on Friday. 

I'll ask the Dr. on Friday and let her know my milk is now in and if that means we supplement LESS with formula now that Amelia is breastfeeding.

Another issue I'm having is how do I know she's gotten enough breastmilk? I know I can actually see how much was pumped, but what about the amount she's taken from the boob?! :shrug:

Also, while some latches are pretty awesome...others are less productive. For instance, I'm finding she'll latch on but then spit the nipple out and re-enter with the nipple. It gets frustrating! :wacko: Since NICU started her on the bottle, she now doesn't like my nipples. The only way she'll take the boob is if I use a nipple shield now. It's easier for her to use and she has to do less "work".

I know breast feeding wouldn't be a picnic in getting the milk in, however I thought once the milk came, we'd zip right through. Story of my life...:dohh::haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Did she get your colostrum at the beginning? Don't stress about your milk. The colostrum was the most important. Follow Amelia's lead. She knows how much to drink and right now thats not much. It still will prob take close to an hr to bf., balanced out bw both breasts. If the latch isn't right keep taking her off and force her to relatch. Thats how she'll learn. 3oz of formula in one feed is way too much IMO
Good luck!!!


:hugs: Doug :hugs: That's rough.... xo


----------



## lavalux

MA,
Love the new ticker!!!!

Hugs to you and Doug. I love how supportive and open the two of you with each other. After losing Jackson, going through the trials of TTC, and the ups and downs of your pregnancy, you can accomplish anything together!

It is so comforting to know that I will have good advice and emotional support through any breastfeeding issues I may have.

I have been off my Zofran for 3 days and sick to my stomach. After throwing up this morning, Scott went to pick up my refill at the pharmacy. I can't believe at 22 weeks my nausea isn't gone! Angela, thanks for the comforting comment about your experience with Zofran. I'll be asking for it in the delivery room too!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA, like Svet says, don't stress about your milk. Amelia's stomach is currently tiny, the size of a chick pea or so, and it doesn't take much to fill it :hugs: Also, there is no way of measuring how much she gets from the breast, the important part is that she is wetting a minimum of 6 diapers in 24 hours, and pooping once or twice. If your milk has come in, if you don't stop supplementing, your breasts will think they don't need to make that much and will slow down. Supplementation is necessary when milk production is insufficient, but it doesn't sound to me like that is a problem :hugs: Jaundice goes away if enough breast milk is around! :hugs:

I agree too with Svet, 3 oz of formula in one feed is a huge volume for her tiny tummy!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Rebekah she's beautiful!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## pablo797

Hi All!!

MA, welcome to the BFing issues. It's a blessing and curse I think. We all want to BF as best we can but it's hard and filled with a million questions. The latch is key. Someone said to me, babies are born to suck but they have to learn to latch. That's the key, you're having to teach them to latch and the chances of them getting it on the first couple of times is pretty small. Give her a chance and she'll get it. I concurr with svet and CJ, 3oz is huge for that age. Some days I only pump 3oz at a time. And yes the more you supplement the less you're body will produce. We had to supplement as Jo wasn't getting enough, no poping, sunken spots on the head, etc. As a result I've never caught up. I know the babies prefer the bottle as it can be easier, but keep at it. I think Jo prefers the ease of the bottle, but I can also tell she really likes the cuddle of BFing, the intimacy of it. Good luck and keep the questions coming. One last note. Pumping you never get as much milk as when they feed, they're better at getting all the milk, so remember they are getting even more than you think. 

Speaking of BFing, does anyone have a boob that produces more milk than the other boob? And how to increase it??

NMG, so glad to hear all is well!! Good luck on the next scan.

Lava, good luck with the stomach issues. I am sorry you are still suffering. Hope you feel better. 

AFM, it's snowing at my house. Yep white flakes falling. It hit me today that I'm going to have to go back to work in little more than a month and the very idea already makes me sad. She's just so sweet and tiny, can't imagine leaving her to strangers. Luckily day care will only be one or two days a week, but still. . . . 

Hi to rottpaw, skye, vivienne, animal, twinkle, steph, sunshine, cj, codegirl, and if i missed anyone I'm sorry. Pregnant brain .. . I lost my check book too. 

Anna


----------



## pablo797

Wait, I'm not pregnant anymore, ok mommy brain and sleep deprivation.


----------



## animalcracker

Hello girls!! :flower:

Rebekah - Amelia is so beautiful! How are you feeling after your c section? I'm a tad terrified because I need a c section too. I have a fibroid in the way of the birth canal, so my c section will be somewhat tricky according to my Dr. It will be higher up and vertical. I'm worried about the healing process so I am curious about how you are doing, soon after Amelia's birth? Are you finding it difficult to feed her and hold her or is it not that bad?

Sunshine, Hannah is so gorgeous - I love her blonde hair! The first picture is so touching, you look so incredibly happy holding her. She is an absolute doll!

We had a scare last weekend - my husband came out of our bedroom on Saturday clutching his heart and asked me to call an ambulance because his heart was racing. Now, my husband hates doctors, so for him to tell me to call an ambulance, I know it's serious. I was so scared.

While almost having a heart attack myself, I called 911. A police officer showed up who gave him oxygen, followed by 2 Paramedics and then the ambulance. They did an abundance of tests at the hospital and it turns out that the ECG showed an abnormal heart beat. His heart seems to skip. In addition, they thought his heart was slightly enlarged which could be caused by high blood pressure. 

He had stopped smoking last year but recently started smoking a few cigarettes a day again (only when he is at work). After this scare, he has stopped smoking for good and also has vowed to lose weight and get in shape. Since we have been together he has gained a lot of weight. I nag him about it all the time, but it has been hard for him to stick to a healthy eating plan, although he desperately wants to lose weight.

When Saturday's awful episode was over and we came home from the hospital, he said the first thing he thought about was leaving me and our baby girl behind. He said it was the most horrifying feeling he has ever had in his life. 

We have an appointment with a cardiologist tomorrow for him to get a thorough check up. In a way, this was the shock he needed to start taking better care of himself, but oh my, what a horrible experience. I was terrified I was going to lose the love of my life:cry: He is feeling much better and has been eating so well this week, I am so proud of him and he has not touched a cigarette.

As for me, I am getting quite rotund myself :haha: I seem to be always hungry. I had good intentions at the start of this pregnancy to keep on exercising every day but I have no energy to work out! I have been organizing the house (still in nesting mode!) and that's been enough to wear me out LOL

Hubby and I have been going back and forth on names. We are in a bit of a pickle about it. We had a name set (Ava) and then my MIL - who, by the way burst into tears when she found out we are having a girl, because she is the first girl in many generations - dropped the hint that her name would be a good one to include !:dohh: The problem? Her name is Maria, so we were looking at Ave Maria :saywhat:(does a song come to mind? LOL):-k

I'm not loving that at all, so we are trying to come up with a compromise. Considering my mother's name is also Maria, we are going to work it in somehow. Right now, I am in love with the name Ava Noelle Maria. I would love your thoughts on that, ladies. What do you think?

I hope everyone is doing well? Much love to you all!! :flower::hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Anna, 

Yes, I get more milk out of my left boob than my right. I can really see the difference when I pump. I can pump 4-5 oz out of my left boob and my right will only give me about 3 -3 1/2during a pump session. Not sure if there is anyway to "even" it out. My understanding is that it is very common. In fact, when I used to bf katelyn anytime I would start on my left side, by the time I got ready to switch to the right, she wouldn't want any more. So now, no matter what I always start her feeding on the right side. 

Well speaking of pumping...I am off to do just that. Currently, I am the only one back at work from Maternity leave, next week 2 more people return...we will have to see how that goes with the use of the pump room. 

Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all having a fantastic day. Tomorrow is Friday WHOO HOO!

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Jules - we posted at the same time. OMG I am sorry to hear about your hubby's scare, but glad that everything turned out ok. My hubby smokes and I constantly try to get him to stop. I will share your story and see if that helps (he has also gained weight since we been married and needs to shed more than a few lbs). As for the baby name I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I also just realized that Noelle is Christmasy as well HEE HEE.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sorry you're still feeling sick Lava.

Anna snow?!?! How's Jo? Fussing less I hope. 

Jules, i'm sorry about your husbabd's scare!!! Mine also smokes :( 

I can't rememver who asked but I also have a boob that pumps about an ounce more than the other. Not that i've been pumping lately. Still bf'ing and using the shield. Going w/o every other feeding and I fear my cacks oen up slightly when I don't use the shield. Still don't know what I'm going to do. She's had a total of four bottles of formula in a week. She doesn't seem to mind it. Wish I could make a decision. My parents come tomorrow for a week!!! :happydance: They haven't met Sophie yet. :cloud9: We're/expecting summer like weather this weekend also :thumbup:


----------



## animalcracker

Thank you Svet and Muffet! Yes it was so scary and I am nervous about what the cardiologist will say tomorrow, but I will keep you guys posted. 

I think this really gave hubby the kick (and shock!) he needed to get his health in better shape, once and for all! He's been eating so well this week and not one cigarette! I will be joining him on my own health kick once Ava is here too.

Thank you for the well wishes - I hope you ladies are doing well!! :flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies, Im coming out of lurkdom. I havent posted in a while, but Ive been checking on you all. Congrats on the new babies. They are all so cute and the mommies look great after giving birth. 

MA it is so wonderful to see you with a baby after all youve been through. What a blessing!

Sunshine, So beautiful! Both of you!

Lavalux, Hopefully you wont have to worry about premature labor. Im so glad you were able to feel the baby move. I cant wait till I can feel the baby move.

Rottpaw, Love the new pic! He is so big and cute!

NMG, Sounds like youre doing well. Keep us posted on your next scan.

Animalcracker, So sorry about your husband. Im glad hes starting to change his habits. I like the name Ava Noelle Maria, very pretty.

I had my 2nd prenatal appointment and got my results from my NT scan. I have a 1/5000 chance of down syndrome and 1/9000 chance of Tri8, so Im very thankful for these results. Also my morning sickness has started to fade away, so I have so much more energy and get eat better.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, completely normal for one breast to make more milk! Just keep nursing on both sides... As a matter of fact, when Z stopped nursing my right breast remained bigger than my left and still is :haha:

MA I forgot to mention. Pumping is not reflective of how much milk you produce! It takes a while to get used to pumping, when she nurses she actually gets more... I felt my let-down a lot better with her nursing then I ever did with pumping!

CeeDee, awesome results hun! Hope mine are OK too, getting a bit anxious...

AnimalCracker, yikes what a scary episode! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh yeah Jules, I really love the name!!!

Welcme back CeeDee :) good stuff on the test results :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Animalcracker!

Overall my c-section wasn't at all bad. A bit odd as you feel them tugging and pulling but you don't feel the pain and it's over fairly quickly.

I also don't think I felt really bad from the incision. It didn't take me long at all to feel better. Even now I have to remind myself not to do too much because I just had major surgery. I'm going out on nice days. 

The only things that are bothersome have nothing to really do with the c-section at all. That's the PUPPS and the water adema. I'm going batty with both issues and am hoping they go away soon. It's honestly horrible. It figures I get these. Not everyone gets them...I'm guess the added progesterone has wreaked havoc though it did help with preterm labor in order to keep Amelia. So I suppose a few weeks of being uncomfortable is worth a life time without our daughter. :winkwink:


----------



## skye2010

Rebekah Amelia is gorgeous, gorgoeus, gorgeous. She is sooo pretty. I'm truly amazed that you finally had her :))) I have been lurking the last couple of days, sorry just had the time to post finally, but I keep looking at your photos. :))))
I felt quite emotional when I read about Doug's dream. I guess you would never forget such a loss. I remember my grandma having wet eyes telling me about her first daughter who passed away when she was a little girl. I wish all three of you a happy and a long life together to enjoy each other's company. Pupps and the retention must be the last leg of unfortunate tricks that this pregnancy has played on you. LOL!!! So once that's gone hopefully all will be wonderful. Give her little kisses from me tooo.

JB, it's nice to hear everything is going well ;) I'm sure it will be all fine. Pls update when you have the screening xxx

Animal what a scare?? That would have scared me breathless as well. Is he having a 24 hr heart monitor to check? Hope the dr would identify what it was. And he would be well. It's sooo true that our DH's (who are over 35) need to take better care of themselves. My DH has a lot of junk, sugar, a very stressful job, the odd cigarette often. He had a racing heart a few times. I will remind him to be more careful. Weather he would listen is another matter. ;)))

Ceedee, it's so nice to hear from you and that the baby is doing well.

Anna, anymore photos of Jo? I bet she already grew up a bit :) Can't believe you are going back to work so soon? Are you gonna go back at 3 months? Do you have a good daycare near by your work? Maybe you can go nurse her at lunch hrs? BTW I've ordered the Aden and Anais swaddling blankets :) Can't wait to receive them.

NMG I'm there with you on the csection I think :) I have a low lying placenta too covering my cervix so unless it moves I willl have to have it.
Didn't have a proper kick untill 20-21 weeks either. Isn't it amazing to feel it?
Do you know if it's a boy or a girl yet?

Angela has Ethan started walking??? Wooow can't beleive, already? That's a keen boy. He looks such a sweetie xx

Steph so funny Katelyn would be eyeing your food. LOL! My friend's little boy used to do that. And once he started walking/crawling he would come up to you and beg for your food. So funny like a little bird he would open his mouth and start feeding. How's it getting back to work? Must be difficult to get used to the routine again. Can you see Katelyn at lunch times at all? Did put the rack on my list, thank you :)))

Laura sorry that you still have the tummy issues. Hope you are better now. xxx

Svet :) Have a wonderful week with your parents. They must be excited to meet her. Add photos pls when you have time :)))

Tery, Lucy, Caroleb, Sunshine, Viv :hi: Austen hope you and the three musketeers are doing well.

Girls thank you soo much for the bfing info. It's so good to know that you are all there for support and equipped with the best first hand advice. Love you all XXXXXX

AFM Shirin's is well, doing her little summersaults. :)) I love feeling her move. Went to see the dr today. She couldn't find her hb on the doppler so I had a quick peep at the scan. It was so sweet to see her face. She's now 1 kilo. :) The dr asked me to get off the blood thinners since I have a bleeding risk but I'm a little concerned. I don't wanna jeopardise her blood flow. I'm gonna discuss with my IVF consultant too.
Dh's finally back at home tomorrow. I missed him even though it's so much easier to sleep alone in a big bed nowadays. I use every corner of the bed turning and if I can't sleep I can get up and post, which I am doing right now. LOL!

That's all for now. Wishing you sweet dreams to you all tnt xxxx.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Jules - I'm so sorry your husband had a scare like that. I have a few heart conditions (I know, I'm greedy, I couldn't have just one!) and I have felt exactly like that. One of the things it could be is SVT (supraventricular tachycardia) which is skipping/extra beats or having runs of out of control beats. It can be very scary while happening. Sounds like what your DH experienced. I have had this all my life and the 24-hour monitors never picked anything up as it wasn't consistent enough (i think my heart knew and was being on good behavior). So my cardiologist put me on a 30-day event monitor. It is as small as a beeper and has 3 leads going to your chest under the shirt and you press a button every time you experience something. Even if it was so fast and you missed it (a skipped beat and be very quick) it will still mark the time on the recorder so they will look before and after the time you marked (same goes for the 24-hour one too). This is a great tool (you can shower with it and just causes some skin chafing), but don't feel discouraged if your husband doesn't get one yet, they may wait until he has another one to make sure it is a recurring issue. I am taking extra magnesium and sometimes potassium as they help with regulating the beats. 

I know this is easy to say but try not to worry. I do know what he is going through and there have been many times I thought I wouldn't be here. My other heart issues are too scary to post about, but I have a history of heart issues, starting with heart surgery when I was little, so I usually don't post them because I wouldn't want people to worry about me or themselves. I have the support/guidance of a great cardiologist who is monitoring me closely through this pregnancy.

I wish you and your husband good news today, praying for you!!!!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!

Thanks to everyone for not making me feel like a freak in the BF area. Good to know one breast producing more milk than the other is a normal thing. 

MA, sorry you are still suffering some side effects. Even with a normal birth it takes time to get back on ur feet, so give yourelf time and you will be back to normal in no time. 

Svet, your parents are going to be so excited to meet the baby! Enjoy their visit! And Jo is good, thanks for asking. She is feeling better and a happier baby. 

Animal, so sorry for the scare with DH! My DH needs to take better care of himself too. Let us know how the doc appt goes today. I will be thinking of you! 

ceedee, hi and glad test results came back so good. 

Skye you aways do such a good job posting! How are you? I know what you mean about the bed. . . Nice to have it all to yourself sometimes. Glad all is well, you and baby sound happy and healthy. 

cj, when do you have your tests? 

AFM, nothing to tell. Same old feed the baby get the baby to slep thing. I did get the birth anouncements done this week and feeling proud that they're out. Walmart is awesome for this task iif anyone needs. This morning DH said we should ask my parents to take the baby on sunday so he can sleep. ??? he went to bed last night at 9 and didn't get up until it was his turn at 5am. That's 8 hrs of sleep!!! Why is he complaining?? Sometimes I swear!! To top it all off he woke me up because he couldn't get her back to sleep so my little few precious hours of sleep got disrupted. I love hime, but really?? Ok vent over. Happy friday all!! 
anna


----------



## animalcracker

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Jules - I'm so sorry your husband had a scare like that. I have a few heart conditions (I know, I'm greedy, I couldn't have just one!) and I have felt exactly like that. One of the things it could be is SVT (supraventricular tachycardia) which is skipping/extra beats or having runs of out of control beats. It can be very scary while happening. Sounds like what your DH experienced. I have had this all my life and the 24-hour monitors never picked anything up as it wasn't consistent enough (i think my heart knew and was being on good behavior). So my cardiologist put me on a 30-day event monitor. It is as small as a beeper and has 3 leads going to your chest under the shirt and you press a button every time you experience something. Even if it was so fast and you missed it (a skipped beat and be very quick) it will still mark the time on the recorder so they will look before and after the time you marked (same goes for the 24-hour one too). This is a great tool (you can shower with it and just causes some skin chafing), but don't feel discouraged if your husband doesn't get one yet, they may wait until he has another one to make sure it is a recurring issue. I am taking extra magnesium and sometimes potassium as they help with regulating the beats.
> 
> I know this is easy to say but try not to worry. I do know what he is going through and there have been many times I thought I wouldn't be here. My other heart issues are too scary to post about, but I have a history of heart issues, starting with heart surgery when I was little, so I usually don't post them because I wouldn't want people to worry about me or themselves. I have the support/guidance of a great cardiologist who is monitoring me closely through this pregnancy.
> 
> I wish you and your husband good news today, praying for you!!!!

This is SO incredibly helpful NMG - and SVT is exactly what the E.R Dr. thought hubby was dealing with!

I am so sorry to hear about your heart issues. So scary - I hope everything is okay with you :flower:

We have an appointment with the cardiologist today at 2:15pm, so I will absolutely keep you guys posted on what the Dr. says. My poor hubby is so nervous (as am I!) He keeps thinking he is going to get some bad news. :(

Thanks again for this helpful post. I wouldn't be surprised if the Dr. does recommend some sort of contraption to monitor his heart for a while. xo:hug:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Jules - I'm happy to help! I'm so glad you have a possible diagnosis and are following up with a cardiologist!!! I know it can be very scary, but remember you are going to a dr who deals with this all the time and you aren't letting it go! Face it head on and the dr will be very helpful! The best thing your DH can do is get it checked! My thoughts and prayers are with you both! As far as worrying about bad news, I still do everytime, as the heart is a scary organ but the moment I see my cardiologist, I feel so much better and know he is so skilled in this. please let us know how your DH does! 

Feel free to message me if you have any specific questions if he has to get a monitor. 

many hugs!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna I felt like :grr: :grr: :grr: several times at DH during those first few months, sometimes the insensitive stuff that came out of his mouth was unbelievable! I don't think they get how exhausted we are, and that even before baby comes, starting in pregnancy!!! Sorry you're having issues with him, I think it's pretty normal though unfortunately :hugs: My DH had a MUCH better understanding of everything during his 8 months off with her: although to be fair, by the time he took over the parental leave, she was 7 months old so in my mind the worse was over :haha:

I have my CVS on October 17th, and the NT on October 20th... Hopefully will have the CVS results around the same time as the NT scan. Helps to know personally the Cytogenetics laboratory director, am calling her today to give her the heads up about me having my testing done :haha:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies!

It seems like every time I try and post I get sidetracked with a fussy baby, a hungry baby, a baby that needs changing, or I just plain fall asleep. (I'm trying desperately to keep my eyes open right now...) :wacko:

Very interesting to read about the BFing issues going on - it's comforting to know I'm not the only one having a difficult time of it. I guess it's something we just have to stick with and cross our fingers, right? 

Jules - I'm so sorry for the scare you and the DH are going through! Fingers crossed that everything works out fine. I'm sure it will! Sometimes a scare like that is exactly what's needed to get things back on track. :hugs:

It sounds like basically everyone is doing well and all scans have come back with good news - yay! Please know that I am reading everything, just finding it difficult to find the time to post. You ladies are all in my prayers for continued pregnancy/baby care success, even if I don't have the chance to address everyone personally. :flower:

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## lavalux

Jules,
You must have been petrified. Hugs to you for having to go through that. I am glad you are seeing the cadiologist so they can monitor your DH closely. 

Today we are going to an all-day Childbirthing class sponsored by the hospital where we will deliver the babies. I have purposely not read those L & D chapters in my pregnancy book yet b/c I keep thinking it will likely be a c-section and I guess, if not in outright denial, I'm very nervous about doing it the natural way & the pain. On the otherhand, I don't like being out of control of my body which I would be with a spinal block. Hopefully this class will ease some of my fears. DH is actually excited despite him missing his football games. At least his team plays tonight.

We saw our neighbors and their 3 week old twin girls. They were sleeping in their car seats/double snap n go. So so tiny & precious but growing well. They were 5 & 6 lbs at birth but lost weight as is typical the first week or so. My neighbor is outside daily walking the dogs around, looks like a skinny model again already, they both look well-rested & have taken the babies out to dinner twice now with easy results. Why am I convinced that isn't going to be our situation at all? I need some of that PMA that I tried to cultivate while TTCing!

Ladies, hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just curious, Those who bf'd and pump. When you started, how often did you bf'd and for how long and when did you pump? Did it raise your milk production? I'm not really getting milk to store. Not sure how normal that is.

Next....This may sound naive and I feel really stupid, but My daughter is flailing her arms and sucking her fists and fingers. This is after she feeds too. Doug thinks she's just trying to discover things and has discovered her hands and fingers. It's possible it could also be gas. The flailing of the arms though is making me nervous. Is it normal? 

How do you know if they are getting colic? 

Thanks. :hug:

Rebekah


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi MA, just wanted to pop in and say wow isn't Amelia so gorgeous, congratulations you must be so over the moon! I personally tried pumping and found it took hours to get a tiny bit of milk so I stopped....I don't think it is necessary to pump to get good milk production, your baby encourages that every time she feeds....unless your milk production is low. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

MA it's too early for colic. She's so new. Swaddle her when she does that. She proably needs to feel secure. 
Why r u pumping? Your milk is still regulating itself. Giv it time. Pump later when she's older. I find pumping fairly useless.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna, your husband imo is reacting like a typical husband. :wacko: They don't do the work we do but somehow stil get the exhaustion :growlmad:


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

Well, we went to the cardiologist on Friday and so far, the news is good! The Dr. did another ECG and although it was just a littly abnormal, the Dr. said it was not anything to worry about because an ECG showing just a tiny abnormality is very common.

He seems to think that hubby experienced an episode of SVT (as Codegirl had suggested). One other thing to mention was that the morning it happened, hubby made some extremely strong coffee (stronger than usual) and according to the Dr. that can sometimes trigger it.

He is getting his thyroid checked and also getting an echocardiogram to be on the safe side, and the Dr. would like to see him again in 2 months.

Hubby joined weight watchers last week and has been a busy bee counting his points every day. He's really into it, plus he has not had one cigarette since this happened and I'm really happy about that!

As for me - all I do these days is eat and eat some more! :winkwink:I'm hungry all the time!! I need to slow down or else I will weigh 200lbs by the time this child is born LOL

How is everyone else doing? Much love to you all!!!:hug:


----------



## newmarriedgal

animalcracker said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Well, we went to the cardiologist on Friday and so far, the news is good! The Dr. did another ECG and although it was just a littly abnormal, the Dr. said it was not anything to worry about because an ECG showing just a tiny abnormality is very common.
> 
> He seems to think that hubby experienced an episode of SVT (as Codegirl had suggested). One other thing to mention was that the morning it happened, hubby made some extremely strong coffee (stronger than usual) and according to the Dr. that can sometimes trigger it.
> 
> He is getting his thyroid checked and also getting an echocardiogram to be on the safe side, and the Dr. would like to see him again in 2 months.
> 
> Hubby joined weight watchers last week and has been a busy bee counting his points every day. He's really into it, plus he has not had one cigarette since this happened and I'm really happy about that!
> 
> As for me - all I do these days is eat and eat some more! :winkwink:I'm hungry all the time!! I need to slow down or else I will weigh 200lbs by the time this child is born LOL
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Much love to you all!!!:hug:

Jules - so glad all is well! I was sure it was the SVT as I've been there! But you heard great news and I'm sure that is a relief. I have to stay away from most caffeine - no coffee, only decaf tea, no soda....i only splurge on chocolate! But even then, if I eat too much, I do get a cardiac reaction :blush: so I know when to cool it with eating chocolate! :haha:

MA - that is not a stupid question! Of course you have to ask, otherwise you will never know! And it's great that women here can help, what a comfort for us up and coming moms! 

lava - how was the birthing class? I def am having a c-section so I was curious about the classes too - I asked the dr if I even needed it as wasn't it geared towards labor and delivery and she told me it can also help me as it will go over after delivery, baby care, and guidelines for c-section....so I need to schedule that! As far as the twins parents being all together and able to eat out - I'm jealous! I'm not sure how I will manage with one! but hey, chaos is ok too!

hello to everyone else, I hope you all had a wonderful weekend! 

AFM, not sleeping much again, up for hours, sometimes in joint pain, sometimes just up. will try the tylenol pm again. made some pie dough today so I can make up some pies tomorrow. otherwise, nothing major going on, been a lazy weekend. Been loving feeling the baby kick! very active after ice cream :haha: 

:hug: to you all!


----------



## lavalux

NMG,
The class was helpful. They covered pre-labor signs, comfort measures & partner support during early labor, which you still may have prior to having your c-section, the difference btn epidurals & spinal blocks (for example if you have blood clotting issues they may do a spinal block instead), the c-section procedure, who can & will be present, how you can still be involved in the delivery, the importance of skin-to-skin contact & getting the baby to breast within the 1st hour if possible. I am taking a separate breastfeeding class but she talked generally about that. 

That said, it was definitely geared toward women who wanted a natural childbirthing experience & we watched a video of a non-mediated labor & delivery. The instructer's daughter had twins by c-section so she talked to me a little more afterwards but since I am not 100% sure I will be doing a c-section if Baby A is vertex, in a way, the class stressed me out b/c before I just thought I'd likely have a scheduled c-section, but now I realize its possible I will go into labor, get an epidural at some point, and have at least one vaginally, then having a C-section for the 2nd so I'll need to recover from both. Just be prepared, even if the instructor says not to feel bad about having a C-section, the underlying message may be that vaginal births with the delayed use of or total rejection of medication is the superior option for you & the baby. That made me feel conflicted. But since you don't have a choice in the matter medically, it may not confuse you or make you feel a bit guilty like it did me.

If you in with your supportive husband, it can only be a positive experience together. We did some.massage & partner coaching exercises and it was a lovely little bonding time with DH.


----------



## pablo797

hi all and happy sunday, quick post so here goes . . . 

sunshine, good uck on the sleep thing. Happy to hear all is well! Hang in there!

svet, how are you?

MA, Jo is queen of the flailing arms and knuckle suck, totally normal,but as svet suggeted, the flailing arms might wake her up so i'd swaddle her when sleeping to keep her feel safe. As for colic, it's actually not a disease but a name given to a bunch of sympotms that no one really knows what causes. At least that's the way I read it. A lot of babiies get gas so do some sluthing on reducing gas and ways to help her feeel better if she has it. Examp., burping often, keep her up right for 20 min after feeding, elevate her bed a little at the head. Then for relief, moving her legs, rubbing her belly, putting a warm towl on her stomach, stomach massage. As for pumping, I still don't have any extra milk, it dpepends on person to person, but give it some time. I have heard it takes around 6-8 weeks for mom and baby to get on the same page milk wise. Your body is still getting used to providing, patience. 

Lava, how was the birthing class? Did your DH get to watch his game? 

AFM, girl doing better. Drugs are helping, but she's still fussy. Took her for first walk in a stroller today. Had to bundle her up as it was 35 degrees with snow fluries! Anyway, five weeks in and getting into a routine. When will she seep for more than four hours??? Hope everyone had a good weekend! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pablo, Lucy and Chris, 

How often are you feeding? For how long are you feeding? Do you switch breasts per feeding or use both breasts per feeding?

I think this is where we're both having a hard time. How do I know if I have low production? :shrug: The past two days she's been latching on lovely. Nice deep sucks. There are a few times she falls asleep at the boob though and I get confused as to just take her off or keep her on and "hope" she sucks.

I'm SO discombobulated. :shrug: I'm willing to stop the pumping. I'm only getting 30-35ml of milk after each bf'ing session with Amelia. It's not doing all that much in my opinion and the only reason they were using it at the hospital was to hurry and get milk produced because she was on formula.

I'm so unsure if she's getting enough from my boob. the past few days when she doesn't fall asleep, she latches really good for 10-20 minutes. I've been doing both breasts at once which takes awhile. I haven't got a good plan down. We do every 3 hours during the day and every 4 hours at night. 

If any of you have some advice I'd be grateful....WE'D be grateful. Doug has become such a good daddy. I love how much he's involved with changing and holding Amelia. It really is a lovely bond for them. I love them both so much!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA if she's latched on good for 10-20 minutes per side that is perfect! Has the jaundice resolved? There is no need to pump after you feed her, but if you're getting 30-35 ml AFTER she feeds, that is great and you are making more than enough milk for her! Is she wetting 6-8 diapers during a 24 hour period? If so, she IS getting enough! :hugs: Sounds to me like everything is going fine!!! Some babies are really fast feeders, the nurses were telling me Zoë needed to eat 40 minutes PER side but she was done after 10-20 minutes per side, she had such a good latch!


----------



## pablo797

ma, I agree with cj. She sounds like she's getting enough. If she were to feed for hours then I would question. Jo once fed for three hours which was a red flag not enough,but amelia sounds perfect. If she falls asleep, she's probably done. I will write more later, off to the doc again baby cried non stop for last 24 hrs.! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah &#8211; I was told by several of my friends, and tried it and it worked, to breastfeed and then pump within 30-45 minutes after bfing. This tricks your body into thinking that the baby still needs food. This is the milk that you can start to &#8220;store&#8221; You don&#8217;t have to do it every time you breastfeed, but for me it helped in increasing my milk production and ensuring I had enough for storage. Of course I didn&#8217;t start doing this until after about 6 weeks (once she got home). But my situation is entirely different because I had to pump. That was the only way Katelyn would get any of my milk since she was in the NICU and once I was pumping there was no reason to stop, so I breastfeed and pump. There are some great tips/tricks on the Breastfeeding thread about pumping. I agree with everyone else, if she is latching on and eating for 10-20 minutes that is great. I normally will feed one side for 20 minutes and then the other for another 10-15. It just depends really,. If she is eating pretty steadily from one side, then I will let her keep going. When she stops for a while, I will burp then switch sides. Falling asleep is normally though. You can try to tickle her feet if you think she still needs to eat and if she sucks more down, then you know she was still hungry. 

Flailing arms is normal, like Chris said, just swaddle her. 

Jules &#8211; Glad that you had good news about your hubby&#8217;s heart! And um&#8230;yeah I weighed over 200lbs when my baby was born! Still need to lose about 30 lbs to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight!

NMG &#8211; Seriously, I am going to give you my address cuz I want some of those baked goods! PIE &#8211; YUMMY! BTW &#8211; the joint pain doesn&#8217;t go away! Last night I was in pain because my hips hurt. 

Lava &#8211; Sorry that your class made your more conflicted. Don&#8217;t worry it will work out the way it is supposed to. I know it is all scary, but in the end you will be fine. Whatever birthing plan you may have, have an back-up LOL!

Anna &#8211; You are absolutely correct &#8211; no one really knows what the heck colic is other than a multitude of gas, digesting issues. As for the sleeping more than four hours &#8211; probably in another 2months. 

AFM &#8211; Today is a good day. A year ago today I got my BFP with Katelyn. Today, she had her 6 month check-up. Poor thing got 2 shots in each leg though. She screamed like I've never heard her. My baby! I hate when she has to get shots. Then my hubby was not feeling well so I had to take her to a friends house, which really sucks because I didn't want her to be at someone elses house after having shots ya no. But what can you do. 

On a positive note - She is doing nicely and can now officially start eating cereal! Of course I was not prepared and don&#8217;t have bowls or spoons!I will have to research and then go to Target or Babies R Us on my way home to get some rice cereal and utensils! Hopefully my husband will put the Highchair up&#8230;I&#8217;ve only been asking him to do so for 3 weeks now! 

Happy Monday everyone - have a blessed and stressfree week!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies. Looks like we're getting in enough milk then. She's Loading up the diapers. :haha: In fact, tonight she blew out.....On my HAND. :duh: Too funny :haha:

Steph, yes. I know what you mean. I had to pump in order to get the milk supply up for Nicu. It wasn't the greatest experience for us at the hospital, but at least we're doing better at home. I like the idea of a supply. Especially since when Doug bottle feeds her it's such a bonding moment for them. She seems to be doing both, though with a nipple shield. I guess I can't complain now.

Hopefully this rash will go away soon. Then I'll be able to function a bit more. I actually picked up Amelia's room. It felt great to do something other than change diapers, feed and pump. :winkwink: I feel like I accomplished something. Multi-tasked. :winkwink:


----------



## skye2010

Pablo :-0 Hope Jo's ok, pls update xxxx :hugs::hugs:

Jules so glad to hear that was a minor episode. Actually my cousin had a similar experience and he has thyroid issues. His dr said it was related and that he should stay away from caffein. So now he's now on decaf and replaced some of his teas with herbal. Well the good thing is your Dh's started losing weight now :) Woohooo. 

NMG I didn't know you had a serious heart condition. :hugs::hugs: Perhaps with all the heart issues it's better to have a csection for you anyway so that they can monitor you? Your obstetrician does know about it all, no? Have you found out the sex of the poppy yet? :))) And has poppy started giving you nice strong kicks? Sleeping is quite uncomfy for me too :( Nowadays I'm addicted to my pillow between my legs. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and find out that DH's grabbed it and using it between his legs. :dohh: He is such a comfort queen. LOL!!!

JB good luck with the CVS. Did you have the blood scan beforehand and did the dr suggest you take it? I hope all is good xxx

Laura your birthing class sounds interesting. Mine is in December which is way away. I hope the baby can be patient and wait untill than. :) Unmedicated natural birth sounds quite hard core. You are having 2 :wacko: I would have liked to opt for naural birth as well but many woman go for cx by choice and they are and the babies are fine. Almost all my friends had a cx but 1. So I got used to the idea I might have to have a cx too. :shrug:

Ma sounds like you are doing a great job, multi tasked mama :)))

Steph good luck with the cute bowl shopping. Can't wait to get there cause I adore baby spoons and bowls. I still remember we had a blue baby spoon left from our babyhood when we were kids and we used to fight over it with my brother every time we were having a pudding. It was such a comforting object for some reason. LOL!!

Chris any more photos? xxx

Sunshine how is sweet Hannah and you? xxxx

AFM I'm :))) The dr is weaning me off the blood thinners. I'm a little concerned if the baby would have enough blood flow. But the risk of having a bleeding would be dangerous when I'm on them. I hope Shirin could wait untill her lungs are fully developed.
I finally chose a push chair :)) I'm going for Maclaren XLR Which looks sturdy, spacey and light. Will order it soon. I also found the cutest changing bag :)) It's made of nylon-canvas material (super light) with really cute prints and lot's of different inside compartments for nappies, tissues, bottles etc... I'll order everything once the room is free of all the irrelevant bits and bobs. :) Dh's dad suggested to buy the cot which I didn't expect and I'm very happy for that. Will go to a Mothercare and Toys r us this weekend and hunt for the furniture. 

Take care girls xxx


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Oh wow Rebekah!!! So happy for you. Thanks for the lovely update and pictures!!! Xoxo She's beautiful!
> 
> Chris I haven't responded to you yet either! That first picture had me laughing so hard. She is adorable. Xoxo Sophie prefers that burping position too.
> 
> Quick post because i'm on my tablet.
> 
> Congrats you two!!!!!
> 
> What's silent reflux Viv? Sorry you are having more troubles.
> 
> Anna I am so impressed you took Jo camping!!! Hope her crying eases up. What did the Dr. Say?
> 
> Sorry I know I've missed so many of you. Xoxoxoxoxi

Stomach contents and acid come up but then go back down instead of baby spitting up which is very painful. Most babies reflux to a certain extent and are usually ok with it but silent reflux is painful. It's pretty much what we would call heartburn.


----------



## Vivienne

Sorry been MIA. Having a hard time.
Going back into hospital as I am at my wits end again with Callum and the reflux and Breast feeding. He only sucks for a couple of minutes then pulls off or falls asleep. He's also taken to kicking and flailing his arms and pulling his head away with my nipple still in his mouth! Then he screams when he unlatches himself??????? :cry:
We end up feeding for hours. Everyone is telling me to go to bottles as they can see how depressed I am but I so want to do this.

I am just so all over the place with the feeding and pumping and lack of sleep (never sleeps during the day) and only 1-2 hours at a stretch at night. Anna I envy you!:cry:

Sorry to be such a downer but it's been 2 months and nothing seems to have changed except to get harder. :cry:

PS Rebekah Amelia is adorable

HI to all and have a good week


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Viv,

Amelia has issues similar to Callum. She too sucks for a few minutes then pulls off. It's gotten better over time, but she still does it once and awhile. It's quite frustrating. Not sure why their doing that. :shrug: She also falls asleep. Then when I take her off the boob she has a fit and wants more leaving her feeding for awhile. Today was one of those days. She was on the left side for a good 30 minutes. Pulled off, Doug burped her and she was cranky for more.....she fed for another 30 minutes on the right side and now is much better. Maybe a growth spurt now? Or is this an issue of not enough milk ladies? 

The flailing of the arms happens in bed at night. I thought it was something to worry about but apparently it's a normal response for babies. 

Viv, if your having this hard of a time breast feeding there is NOTHING wrong with going to bottle feeding. I've been having to supplement up until now. I was worried as well, but if it comes right down to it, isn't it better for baby AND momma to be happy?! :shrug: Your doing what's best for you and Callum if what you need is sleep and both of you need a structured eating plan. Bottle feeding with formula isn't a bad thing. MANY MANY women do it. You can also forgot the breastfeeding and try just pumping if your willing to go the every 2 or 3 hours it takes to pump each day. Try some Milk Thistle tincture to up your production if you plan to do that. However, it seems as though bottle feeding formula may be a good fit for you and Callum. I think they have a special brand of formula for babies with Colic as well. Was it Angela who mentioned it?! Also, we've been using Dr. Brown's bottles for Colic when Doug feeds. LOVE THEM! It encourages her to go slower and gets rid of air bubbles when she sucks. 

Whatever you do, we're all here for you dear. Just don't overthink what your doing. It puts WAY too much pressure on you when honestly either way you'll feed the baby what he or she needs and have some relief yourself.

Love to you dear. :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Hugs, Viv! Do whatever works best for you & Callum. The new mommies have good advice.

Skye, fun that you are starting to get your nursery furniture & stroller. That was so nice of your father-in-law to offer the crib. We ordered our crib this weekend too but they won't be here until late November. We still need to get 2 carseats, crib mattresses, and a stroller but.will wait until after the shower to get what we still need. 

Thanks for the support about the c-section. I had coffee with a friend & she said she would prefer a c-section. We have one mutual friend that did a natural birth but most of my friends used an epidural or had a section so I feel a bit better. Bottom line is I will do whatever.I need to to make sure they come out healthy & follow the doctor's advice. It is nice to also have our perinatologist to get a second opinion. We are going there this afternoon so we will get to see the little babies today which is becoming less stressful & more joyful now. ;)

Hope everyone is doing well ... JB, MsMuffet, Jules, Codegirl, Angela, MA, Anna, Svet, Carole, Austin, Chris, NMG, and anyone else I missed.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls sorry to be Offline so much. Ethan came down with his first cold this weekend and it has been a misery for all of us. Poor little thing can hardly breathe and I was literally in tears satruday night at the idea of how he was going to keep safely that way. :cry: so scary! We are hanging in. One day at a time! 

Bek yes, it is the enfamill a/r (acid reflux) formula that we use. VIV honey please dont stress yourself more over switching. I stressed for weeks until I finally gve up and went to formula, and I have never regretted it once I switched! Ask your doc about the a/r as it has been a miracle for us. Ethan is still on it.

Sorry girls to write and run, need to see ifni can grab a nap while Ethan naps. Love to all!


----------



## lavalux

Hope Ethan is on the mend and feels better soon. Definitely get your rest, Angela!!


----------



## CeeDee

Sunshine, Glad you were able to check in with all the baby and sleep issues. I cant wait till Im in your shoes.

Lavalux, Sounds like your childbirth class was pretty good. Im debating whether to go to the class at the hospital or take a Lamaze or Bradley class. I really dont want an epidural and it seems like the hospitals push that around here. Im impressed with your neighbors. Do they have any help?

Jules, Im glad to hear things sound good for your hubby. Sounds like it was a wakeup call for him. 

NWG, Sorry your arent sleeping well. Hopefully the Tylenol will help.

MA, For a new mommy I think you are doing great. You sound so attentive.

MissMuffet, Congrats on Katelyn starting cereal. Hopefully shell like it.

Skye, Im praying everything goes well when you get off blood thinners.

Viv, Im so sorry you are having a hard time. MA gave some great advice. :hugs:

Rottpaw, Sorry Ethan is sick. Poor baby, hopefully hell get better soon.

AFM, Morning sickness is going away slowly. I still have episodes, especially in the evening. Im debating whether to get a Doppler or not, so I can hear the babies heartbeat. Hubby and I are going to Jamaica on Thursday, so Im getting ready for that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm just popping in to say hi before running off for 5 days to a conference!
Lava, I was doing sit-ups 6 weeks after my C-section. My recovery was completely uneventful and smooth! Definitely doing it again this time around!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All

I'm at work and busy - I'll write a proper post after lunch. Just wanted to share a great website if you don't already know about it. Diapers.com

They are having a sale at the moment!


----------



## lavalux

Hi Ceedee,
Glad the nausea is getting better. Have fun in Jamaica. Where are you going? We got married June 2010 in St. Anne outside Ocho Rios. Beautiful!

JB,
Thanks for the encouragement about the c-section. It makes me feel better.

We had a good but uneventful appt at the perinatologist this afternoon. Both babies weigh the same 1 lb, 1 oz. Baby A, the girl, is head down & Baby B is transverse, kicking my ribs, but I can't feel anything b/c of my anterior placenta. My hips & ribs hurt though so that's enough aching for now. I go back in a month. We didn't get any u/s pics this time, but that's ok since they both look healthy & on track.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Had a good rest. My lovely husband let me sleep for a few hours. Praise God! Amelia is sleeping in the bassinet next to me.

We had an adorable photo shoot yesterday. You can see one of the pictures on my avatar of Amelia. Got some really great shots I'll share in the days to come.

Just wanted to ask another question.

I've been hearing where several ladies have said how their babies have been sleeping 4 and 5 hours straight. I would LOVE that. In fact, Amelia is a good sleeper but WE wake HER for her 3 hour feedings. So how do you feed them regularly if they sleep 5 hours straight? Can we go that long? It won't make her LOSE weight will it, because she lost a pound and the Dr.s have weekly appointments to constantly check weight. I WISH we could get 5 hours straight of sleep. She'd sleep at least 4 hours if we didn't wake her for her feedings. Anyone have input on this??


----------



## svetayasofiya

MA if she is not steadily gaining weight I would continue to wake her every three hours. Sleep will come. Right now weight gain is more important.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh and cute avatar. :cloud9:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah - I love the avatar photo and can't wait to see more. It is normal for babies to lose some weight the first week or so after birth. They normally regain + in the weeks coming. Are you feeding her every 3 hours or waiting for her to cue you that she is hungry? That can play a part as well, as it isn't a problem to put your baby on a schedule, some people like to do that, but typically you let the baby figure out their eating schedule and adapt to that. Also it is not a bad thing to wake her to feed. In fact most of the research I have done (and talking to Katelyn's pediatrician) have said that during the day, you shouldn't let them sleep more than 4 hours straight. So it is good to wake her.

However, just check her weight. If you find that even if you don't wake her up at night every 3 hours and she sleeps 4-5 hours and is still gaining weight, then don't worry about it. That is the most important thing. As long as she is gaining everything is ok.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies, we wake her up just about every 3 hours with exception to 4 hours at night. I was just wondering how some women get 5 hours sleep and how they were feeding their baby. Okay, so we'll keep with the 3 hour schedule. She gained 2 ounces last appointment, I'm praying she gains on Fridays appointment. The sleep issue where she sleeps at the boob along with the pushing out my nipple on several occassions has me frustrated and wondering if she's getting enough milk. I have no idea what I'm doing. :shrug: I thought it would be easier than this. Seeing some of you, it seems it's simple and like I'm missing something.

Thank you ladies! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

You are doing fine! She is just getting used to feeding/latching. If she falls asleep, try tickling her feet or lightly rubbing her jaw or moving her arm a little to get her to keep sucking. I didn't start getting 5 hours of sleep until Katelyn was about 2 or 3 (more like 3) months old. She wanted to eat every 2 -3 hours. Sometimes it was 2 hours and other times it was 3. For a while she was waking up and eating every 2 1/2 hours at night like clockwork. I would feed her at 12am and then 2:30am, then 5am, etc. Then during day time she would take a 3-4 hour long nap. As she got older she slowly lengthened how long between feedings and would eat more frequently during the day. Now, most nights I can put her down around 8:30/9pm and she will sleep until 6:30/7am. Although, I think I am going to try and start her bed time routine an hour or so earlier. We shall see what happens.


----------



## skye2010

Angela, how's little Ethan? Is that pesky cold gone? Poor thing xxx

Viv, sweetie how are you doing? Are you still in the hospital or at home? Did you figure out what to do about the feeding? I'm sorry both you and Callum is having such a hard time. How's your DH keeping up, I hope he's helping and supporting you. :hugs::hugs:

Ceedee, thank you for your prayers :kiss::kiss: Hope you have a wonderful vacation now that your morning sickness is gone :happydance: Watch out for the fish you eat from local restaurants though. A friend of mine had a nasty poisoning there from a fish that became poisonous only certain times of the year. The restaurant knew it was the wrong time but sold it anyway. :wacko: I thought of the doppler as well since I keep obsessing if the baby is doing well. But decided not to get it in the end cause it is quite common that you may not find the heartbeat even when the baby is ok. Than it becomes a bigger and an unnecessary worry. My last dr appt the senior dr couldn't find her heartbeat on the doppler and sent me to a scan. She said the doppler is a primitive machinery. You will start feeling her at 17-20 weeks. She will be moving and making small bubbles in your belly. Than you will know that she is ok. 

CJ how was the test? Hopefully all clear :))

Laura did you see the faces? Don't they look cute :)) Shirin's moving and kicking much stronger nowadays. I really love to stay still and watch her moves. :) She kicks a little when I first go to bed and lie down. Than she finds a comfy plot and goes to sleep. So cute :)))

MA cute photo :) Pls upload more when you have time. This bf'ing book I read said it takes them a while to get to a long stretch of sleep. As everyone else suggested. I guess I need to get ready for 2-3 months of not much sleep. :wacko:

Sunshine how's your little sunny Hannah doing? Is she plumping up?

Svet, how are you hon? How's Sophie? Are you taking her out and about nowadays? Did she started smiling?

Missmuffet thank you so much for all the bfing info. You actually talk about exactly the same things as that book I'm reading so I guess i'll try that 3hour loose feeding schedule.

Anna, How did Jo like her little stroll. Did she feel better after the walk? I'll be having the baby in Jan so I will have to take her out in the cold as well :)) Did you get her a snow outfit or just the blanket? I bet your girl will learn to ski and hike before she would learn to walk. Hahahhahahahaha!!!!!

The weather in London is really lovely nowadays. Sunny and mild for an autumn. I need to get this bathroom done before it gets colder. I'm still getting more quotes yet. Can't wait to get it done. My driving test date is coming soon. The driving instructor keeps cancelling every 1 appt out of 3 so I'm getting more nervous with all the changes in the schedule. It's been almost a year since I started the classes. :wacko: How does people manage to pass it in 20 lessons? :shrug: I guess I'm a bit crap. 
:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs: Have a great day girls...


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Skye, thanks for asking about Ethan. He is on the mend now, just a rough week for all of us especially at night. Poor little guy could hardly breathe!

Rebekah, I think what you are thinking of on the feeding timing is that most docs (and ours said this too)will tell you that a normal newborn needs eat every two to three hours, with the exception of ONE period (usually overnight) where you can let them go four to six hours, if they will. I think the key is to let Amelia tell you when she wants to eat, but yes it should be at least every three hours during the day. Did the doctor warn you that if they nurse more than 30 mins total per feed, theynare burning more calories than they are taking in? That was an issue with us and caused us ton have to go in for weight checks as well. Once I started sticking to that rule (which meant we had to supplement, because I never did get to where I was producing enough milk), we stopped having weight loss issues. So just keep that in mind. :hugs:

Above all, be patient with yourself as this is all new and it is a lot to take in! As Amelia grows she will start sleeping longer for you, but at least in those very first weeks, we did notbhave any five hour stretches. I think the most we went was three and a half! :rofl: :hugs:

Ps love the avatar!


----------



## lavalux

MA,
Love the new avatar. She is a little beautiful butterfly.

Angela,
Glad that Ethan is feeling better. Poor little guy.

How are all the other new mommie doing?

Skye,
When is your final driving test again? How is your mom?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies!

Steph, how did you produce more milk? I've been feeding Amelia on one breast and pumping shortly after. I get about 3ounces at most from both boobs pumped. :shrug: What am I doing wrong??

Angela, thanks so much! Can you tell me, does little Ethan have all his shots now? Amelia misses the flu shot because she's too little and doesn't get her shots until the end of December. This freaks me out a bit because it's flu season. Doug and I got our flu shots, but taking her out in public has been a fear of mine. When we DO take her out, we bundle her up, put a blanket over the car seat, put the car seat umbrella up add her to the stroller and put the stroller umbrella up going over the car seat umbrella. People have wondered why she's been bundled up as they hack. :Wacko: Wondering how we'll deal with church. Everyone's going to want to see her. I'm watching that she doesn't get sick.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey rebekah! I only got 3 oz at most when I pumped and have read that is normal once you have nursed first. Don't stress too much about that for now and just focus onthe nursing. It can be really exhausting to do both and I only pumped because we weren't having an easy time with nursing but I wanted to feed breastmilk as long as possible. 

And yes Ethan has had all his shots including flu. He goes back for a booster on the flu any day now; I've just been waiting for him to get over his cold first. I'm with you on being worried about the germs early on and quite honestly we just did not take Ethan out early on very much and when we did I just didn't really pass him around to be held, just let people smile and wave at him lol! We did not take him to church at all just because our church is so big I figure he would almost certainly be in contact with one bug or another. I felt a little better once he had his first set of shots, though that did not include flu at the time.... It was not fly season then so I am not sure what they would have recommended if it had been. The good news is the flu vax this year is the same as last years plus a couple new strains, according to my doc. So a lot of people in the population have had the shot at this point and risk should be minimal this year - at least in terms of the general number of folks walking around contagious with flu, if that makes sense. But I know it's scary so just be as careful as you reasonably can!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies, just checking in, still at my international genetics congress in Montreal. A lot of talks on prenatal and reproductive genetics, which is all the more interesting while pregnant... My CVS is on Monday at 8:45 AM. Getting really worried there is something wrong :cry:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning Ladies!

been awhile for me, been either busy as a bee or in pain and unable to type....but I've been reading and love this thread!

MA - i LOVE love love the avatar! so precious!!!! I can't wait to do newborn pics myself! how is the healing process going? I hope better than you expected. 

so much to catch up on.....lava - thanks for the info about the class! very informative and I shared it with charlie. Many thanks! :flower: I don't have a choice on the c-section - the cardiologist and OB say so....and I guess they have the final say! the only thing I'm worried about is the breast feeding....the hospital i'm going to is VERY pro-bf. So much so that they say if I didn't want to, I would have to bring my own formula as they only have a tiny amount to supplement with. The nurse told me on an aside they may try to push the bf so be prepared. The only reason I'm worried is because I may not be able to, due to the medication I have to go back on....I don't want to be pushed into not taking the meds so I can bf if I really need the meds. I'm just a little worried but it will all work out in the end (I keep telling myself! :haha:) 

and Great news about both babies being 1lb 1oz!!!!! keep up the good work!

Jules - how's the hubby? any more episodes? Hope all is well with him and You!!!

Skye - that's ok, I'm so used to the heart condition that I forget how scary it can sound. But I'm monitored very closely and my cardiologist is speaking with the OB and together they will come up with the proper plans for the c-section. So don't you worry about me! :flower: We are not finding out the sex of poppy....we are holding out!!! :happydance: and yes, poppy is definitely kicking momma hard! I actually yelped out in shock last night as it felt like poppy stomped on me! :happydance: But there has been lots of martial arts/dancing/aerobics going on in there! I Love it and so does charlie. We lay down every night with his hand on my belly and feel the activity.

Viv - I'm so sorry for both you and Callum about the reflux and having to be in the hospital so much! :hugs: and prayers you both find things easier very soon!

Angela - hope Ethan is over his little cold soon! 

June - I'm so sorry the CVS has you worried! It's hard not to be worried, I was a wreck at the NT test.....I'm sure all will be perfect and will pray for that! Also will pray the weekend will go by in a flash and the appointment will be over soon! :hugs::hugs:

How is everyone else this morning! :hugs: to sunshine, svet, ceedee, missmuffet, anna, carole and anyone I missed!!!!

AFM: the joint pain is getting worse, waking me up at night. I know that pregnancy can cause joint issues, but seeing as I have had degenerative joint issues before pregnancy and I had to go off all my medication, things are just getting worse. But that's ok, my rheumatologist and OB are working on something to give me that will be safe. I just moan all the time that I can't WAIT for the medication the second I've delivered! 

I am in the middle of painting the nursery - one coat down, one to go! my hand pain makes me go very slow, but I'm proud of the progress so far! originally the room was a horrid bright coral color (and I usually LOVE pink) and it's on its way to being a very soft ivory. I hope to finish this weekend and next week I will paste up a cute stuffed animal border in the middle of the wall.....then we will have the rug cleaned and setup the crib and dresser! All I need is a glider....still looking for that!

Charlie had a late work meeting last night and people were coming up to him congratulating him on being a daddy again. Many sincere toasts were made to "middle-aged dads!" :haha: and we got many offers for help, so nice!

I made my applesauce on Wednesday - both a regular sweetened pink and a brown sugar cinnamon....I froze most of it as it will last until about 2 years! I also made us a big pie which I am eating most of :haha: and a few smaller ones I froze before baking so it will be easy to pop in the oven from frozen when we want a treat. Next up to make is some apple cake and apple bread that freeze well too.....

I have an ultrasound on the 19th to check the position of the placenta (it was only slightly low, so I'm hoping it has moved back up). 

Poppy's kicking up a storm and I'm getting hungry AGAIN, so I'm off to find something to eat. Much love to you all!

Beth


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah &#8211; That is all I got in the beginning. You are doing NOTHING wrong. That is a GREAT amount especially if you are feeding her first. You can start to store the extra 3 oz in your freezer (either in small bottles or breastmilk freezer bags -which is a bit easier cuz they don't take up as much room, you just have to make sure they are closed all the way). Also, you don&#8217;t need to pump after every feeding. You can just do it once a day for storage purposes or when you know you are going to want Doug to feed her. I am taking Fenugreek tablets to help increase my milk supply, however as Amelia gets older and starts to eat more, your milk SHOULD automatically increase. The rule of thumb (or boob in this matter) is that you pump the amount that your baby normally eats in one feeding. However, 3oz is a lot for Amelia - does she normally drink that much? If not, then you have an abundance of milk which is great and don't need to take any supplements. Just keep on doing what your doing. 

As for taking Amelia around people, our Ped suggested not to have her around people (ie. Church, Mall, parties, etc) until she was 3 months. Actually he told us because she was preemie to wait until she was 4 months before we took her to Church. I always had Katelyn covered with the umbrella and a blanket over that. In fact, I still kind of do that when I go out just out of habit. 

Angela &#8211; Glad to hear that Ethan is on the mends. How did you not have him sleep with you while he was sick. That must have been hard. Katelyn has had all her shots as well and has to go back next month for her booster shot as well as an shot for RSV. In fact she will have to get an RSV shot once a month until April. 

CJ &#8211; I think your conference is adding to your stress. I am sending positive vibes your way and will be praying about good results for your CVS test until you get the results. HUGS honey!

NMG &#8211; Yay on painting the room. How exciting. I am STILL trying to get Katelyn&#8217;s room in order&#8230;Le Sigh&#8230;oh and please send me one of those frozen pies LOL. 

AFM &#8211; Nothing much new. I am working on getting Katelyn to bed earlier. Last night instead of giving her a bath at 8:00, I have her a bath at 7pm. She was asleep by 8pm. I cleaned up the kitchen and most of the downstairs! I then gave her a &#8220;dreamfeed&#8221; at 11:30 and changed her diaper. She didn&#8217;t wake up until 6:45 this morning YAY! Tomorrow we start her on rice cereal. I am so excited. I hope she does ok with the solids. Angela and Terri &#8211; my Ped said to NOT nurse or bottle feed her prior to giving her the cereal but wait until after and top her off with breastmilk. However, all the stuff I have been reading has said to give her some milk before giving the solids&#8230;I am going to try doing it the way her pediatrician has said, but wanted to know what worked for you.

Everyone else, I know most of you are trying to get into a rhythm/routine with the baby (or in Charmaine&#8217;s case BABIES)&#8230;or just trying to catch up on some sleep. I hope you and your LO&#8217;s are doing great. To all the pregnant mommies, I hope everything is going well and that morning sickness is subsiding and kicking is getting more prominent. Your LO&#8217;s will be here soon! Have a wonderful day and if I don&#8217;t get a chance to sign back on today or this weekend, have a FANTASTIC weekend ladies!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey steph, sorry for thebsuper quick post but trying to get the house ready for a family visit this weekend. If I am not around online this weekend, you girls will know what happened to me lol!

When we started solids, my ped said to always feed formula (or nurse) first, in the usual amount, then the solids are "on top of" whatever fluids they take. At first, they are getting so little of their nutrition from the solids vs the milk that the idea appears to be to make sure thet get their milk before fillingnup on cereal etc. But just FYI, our course might be slightly different than others because we began solids at four months (probably approx Katelyn's adjusted age now I think) and I have also never fed Ethan cereals of any kind. The reason is that since two months, he has been on that enfamil a/r, which has rice cereal "built in" to it. So he has essentially been getting rice cereal since that age. My dr. Also saidnthat she would rather we feed with an emphasis on veggies over cereal, because they actually absorb much more iron from their veggies than from cereal. So I have just never really seen any reason to try the cereals much... But again, our formula has cereal in it... When you start moving onto veggies and fruits, I have REALLY loved the Sprout and Ella's lines, and Ethan loves them too :rofl: they are kind of pricey though, but I am working on perfecting my own homemade versions of the ones he likes best and will be happy to share them when I get recipes worked up. 

Okay not such quick post after all lol! Gotta run, but :hi: and :hugs: and love to all!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh ps steph, we did move Ethan into our room for about five nights while he was sick. No way I could trust the monitors etc. I had to be able to hear him breathing! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Another question. When you feed 2 to 3 hours. Do you count from the BEGINNING of feeding or 2 to 3 hours from the END of the last feeding?? Nobody has told us. :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beginning Rebekah! We just waited for her to wake up, but for the first 2 months it was pretty much every 2-3 hours. I did have to encourage her if she fell asleep at the breast, but I never actually woke her up from sleeping to nurse...


----------



## svetayasofiya

Beginning of feeding Rebekah.

Don't worry so much. It sounds like your a natural :hugs: and producing plenty of milk.

Maybe i'm a bad mom but Sophie and I have been out about since she was ten days old. She was also born in warm weather. I don't let random people hold her and keep her hidden in the stroller most times but wear her in the snugli alot now. I think it's important to get out but do what you feel comfortable with :thumbup: 

.Heloo to everyone and all the new moms. Hope everyone is coping and getting some sleep xo


----------



## svetayasofiya

CJ and I posted at the same time.... are you still in Mtl? We should have met up!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CJ, we've been waking her up to feed her because she'll sleep through. Thing is, we wake her and especially now in the pm hours, she goes right to sleep on the boob.

I'm SO unsure whether to let her go back to sleep or try to get her to wake.

Todays visit didn't go so well. She lost a half ounce. She gained 2 ounces last week and then lost again. The pediatrician said most babies gain their weight back by the second week. :cry: Doug just finally got her stimulated some so I'll try to bf'd her again for 15 or so minutes without her sleeping. We're supplementing with 2 ounces of formula after bf'ing her as the Dr. wants.

Today I fed her 50ml of breastmilk from the bottle and then the 2 ounces the Dr. suggested and she threw up. :shrug: Seems like a whole lot so we're taking it upon ourselves to cut it down to no more than 3 ounces total from the bottle if we're only giving her the bottle and no more than 2 ounces supplementing after bf'ing. Does this sound like it's still much for her little belly?! 

I know it sounds like I'm stressing and I guess I am.....I've had Dr.'s freaking me the heck out and I'm starting to feel like I'm neglecting my daughter. :cry: One of the ladies from church who went through similar circumstances as me said it took her 3 months before she got the hang of all this and because of her c-section, the progesterone, etc., just as long to get a natural milk supply going and a child that would latch correctly. Made me feel better. She told me NOT to give up if Amelia loses again...to keep trying AT LEAST for 3 months. Her son was dangerously low and she had to supplement like me, but eventually they got it. :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah, it all goes down to 6-8 wet diapers in 24 hours! And sorry, the whole C-section making it hard to breastfeed is a load of BS! I think you're doing great! She does not need over 3 oz at this time, that is way too much. Sounds to me like her latch and suck are good, and she's getting plenty!


----------



## svetayasofiya

I agree 3oz is way too much. Sophie is two mo and only eats 4oz every two hrs during the day with a 7-8 hr stretch of no food at night. That would mean Amelia is eating more than my two month old and Sophie is well over 11lbs. Def not under weight.

How much does Amelia weigh?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Svet! Yes I'm still in Montreal! Are you close to the Palais des Congrès?


----------



## Vickie

This thread has been cleaned up :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thank you Vickie!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thx Vickie!

Junebug, I live in the south shore but it'sv only 20 min away. How long are you in town? Are you in conference all day?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have a 1 hour lunch break 12:30 to 13:30, then I need to head back to hotel and pick up suitcase to take taxi to airport at around 15:30... My flight is at 18:30 so I hope that gives me enough time!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yes that should be plenty of time. You have a busy day but if you're ever in town again let me know :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK! They are actively trying to recruit me back to McGill so i may be back permanently some day!


----------



## rottpaw

What does it mean when they clean up a thread? Help! Lol!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Some troll was here posting not so nice things, I reported it and it was removed :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> I agree 3oz is way too much. Sophie is two mo and only eats 4oz every two hrs during the day with a 7-8 hr stretch of no food at night. That would mean Amelia is eating more than my two month old and Sophie is well over 11lbs. Def not under weight.
> 
> How much does Amelia weigh?

Wow Cal has 7 ounces at a feed no wonder my body can't keep up!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Zoë only starting drinking more than 4 oz when she was 10 months old when we added whole milk. Babies on exclusive breast milk require a smaller quantity than babies on formula or a mixed diet. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow Viv, maybe boys are different also. How are you doing? Hanging in there? Don't continue bf if it's becoming too much. I am currently still bf but giving one bottle of formula a day. My plan is to up it to two bottles a day on Monday and possibly three the week after that and so on until she is weaned. I am considering feeding exclusively formula by three mnths after everything I have been through. I think I can be at peace with bf to three mnths. We'll see. 

Off to bed soon. I'll try to post proper tomorrow with an update. Sleep tight.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amelia spent a whole 7 minutes latched to my breast before falling asleep. :wacko: Will this get better with time?? Some times she spends up to 15 minutes and others she spends 7 minutes like tonight and we've been supplementing because she keeps falling asleep at the boob....she doesn't wake...she'll take the nipple back and just lie there with her hand cutely on my breast and just sleep. 

I suppose she's latching better now since I'm being a bit less freaked out because of your responses. I'm praying this gets better with time. In the meantime I'm also getting at least 2 ounces of breast milk and I'm noticing my nipples are releasing milk so I need pads. Must be some kind of good thing right? :shrug:


Angela, there was a not so nice comment as our dear friend mentioned and she took care of it...of course I just told the gal to shove it. :wacko: NOT my best moment, but I think I've been hormonal and over the top so hearing the insensitive remark just set me off! :haha:

Viv, 7 ounces. Holy Cats! I can't imagine my boobies being that full. I'd imagine I'd be a zombie because the 2 ounces makes me sleepy when she latches or I pump. :rofl: Does anyone else get sleepy upon bf'ing?


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for explaining about the cleaning up...I was like Angela - what does cleaning up mean and was it dirty... but after your post I know see that it WAS in fact dirty. :thumbup:

Rebekah - Yes it will get better and easier with time. Katelyn had issues eating in general. I don't know if it was because she was preemie or just her. But when we brought her home it would sometimes take her 1 -2 hours to eat 30ml. She didn't lose weight, but she was not gaining the way her Dr would have liked. When I tried to BF, she would latch on and get about 15ml then like Amelia, fall asleep. As she got older, it started to correct it self and now she eats about 4-5 ounces in 20-40 minutes depending on how tired she is. There was also a phase when she wouldnt take my booby and looked at it would stick her tongue out like it was toxic. :cry: She would only take my breastmilk from a bottle. She is doing better now and I can bf'd her in the mornings and at night, but during the day she gets my bf from a bottle. I believe this is the thing that Mom's don't talk about and no one really prepares you for - the whole breastfeeding/feeding in general issues. Who knew it would be like this. On TV they stick the baby to the booby and you see the baby eat. You never hear of latching complications or baby not getting enough milk, etc, etc. :shrug:Yes, leaking shows that you are producing milk. Get yourself some good breast pads LOL. :haha: I normally dont get sleepy after bfing (unless she is up at the wee hours of the morning), I normally get really really hungry. :pizza: Also, a tip I was told was to drink a bottle of water WHILE breastfeeding. Water helps with breast production

ViV  Wow Callum is an eater! How are you doing? Love to see some photos of your baby boy. Hang in there sweetie. 2 months from now everything will be a lot different. I remember bringing Katelyn home and being depressed because she was still so small and we couldnt really take her anywhere and we had to limit the amount of visits and just feeling so isolated and blue. On top of that she had bad reflux and wasnt gaining weight like she should. That just added to my blueness. After a few months, everything was different and I got into a routine and it just sort of clicked. I know it will happen for you as well. :hug: to you and Callum (and your DH- dont want to leave him out LOL)!

Chris  How is little Sophie doing? That is great she is already sleeping 7-8 hours at night! HURRAY for you! Your weaning plans sounds good. And just think at 4 months you can slowly start to introduce solids. :munch:

CJ  How are you doing? You are still in my thoughts and prayers, please keep us posted on your CVS procedure. :flower:

Angela  Well we started Katelyn on solids on Saturdayshe didnt really like the rice cereal too much. The evening feeding went better than the morning feeding. I gave her about 1 ½ ounces before we started and then she ate about 4 spoonfuls before she decided she didnt like it and started to cry. Then I gave her back the rest of the bottle. On Wednesday, we are going to give her some veggies, I am hoping that they will have more of a taste and interest her more than the rice cereal does. Oh, we may be getting the Baby Magic Bullet to make baby food. It is $50.00 and I am still not sure I want to spend that money since we have a Cuisnart and a immersion/hand blender. Yes, please send me any recipes you may have. O:)

AFM  We were at a street fair for most of the day yesterday. Katelyn has started to hold her own bottle so it was nice to be able to wheel her around in the stroller and while she feeds herself. As I mentioned before we started her on the solids and it is going SLOWLY. I'll keep y'all posted!

On the advance of one of my co-workers, who had a baby (#2) three weeks after me, I decided to start Katelyns bath routine an hour earlier. So at 7pm she went into the bath and was bathed, feed and asleep by 7:45pm. I then dream feed her at 11pm. Well at 4:30AM she decided that she had slept for 9 hours and it was time to be awake and play.:wacko: Saturday night she woke up at 3:35 and stayed awake until pretty much until 6:45 and last night she was up at 2:50am and stayed awake until about 6:30. Tonight she will be taking her bath at her original time of 8:30pm and going to bed around 9:30pm. I am just exhausted and a bit cranky! At one point last night I told my hubby to go in and give her a pacifier, he went in saw she was awake, gave it to her (which she promptly took out of her mouth and started to play with) and he walked out and got back into bed. 10 minutes I had to go in there and rock her. I was kinda mad about it. He claims he thought I was nursing her. But come on the girl cant eat for 3 hours straight! Then he had the nerve to say how tired he was this morning! :growlmad:

On a good note  we had an appointment today with a neurologist/ Physical Therapist/Social worker, and Social worker for high risk infants this morning. Developmentally, according to Katelyns Adjusted age she is advanced! YAY Katie:happydance:. I did talk to the Physical Therapist about a sleep issue. Friday night when Katelyn woke at 4:30 I just brought her back to bed with us, but I dont want her to get into the habit of sleeping in the bed with me as I will never get her to go back to sleep in her crib. As it is now, when she wakes up in the night and I go to put her down she wakes up as soon as her body touches the mattress and she starts to cry. The PT had a few suggestions that me and my hubby are going to try. One of the issues is that my hubby (who takes care of her during the day) will let her cry a bit before he goes to get her. I will let her fuss, but if she starts to cry I will get her. I dont believe in letting her cry it out. My hubby thinks it is ok to do that so we are sending her mixed messages. So he and I will need to get on the same pagebasically my page hee hee:winkwink:. I am hoping that some of the things the PT suggested work so that she will learn to lay down in her crib without me having to rock her all the way to sleep first. 

Ok I have rambled on far too long. I hope all the other new mommies are doing well and getting some rest hopefully. If anyone is going back to work soon, please feel free to ping me to commiserate! To all the pregnant mommies, I hope you are doing well and that you too are getting some sleep  nap WHENEVER possible. :sleep:

Love and hugs to you all and I hope your Monday is going AWESOMELY(I live in the Valley, thought I would give you some of that Cali language!  see what lack of sleep doeshere I go rambling again.:headspin:

Love, 
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, 

We haven't gotten to that stage yet. We HAVE had gas issues a couple of times which keep us up and sometimes she's wide awake in her basinet and looks like she's talking to Jesus.

As for the bf'ing issues. I wonder why people don't talk so much about the latching issues. :shrug: It would be so helpful! Amelia latched well all day so far. She's still taking the formula though. Not sure why but she seems to like it and at the end she falls asleep at the boob. Hopefully she'll totally be off the formula after a week or two. She's only taking an ounce of the formula afterwards.

Praying your sleeping issues start to work out with Katie. Made me smile when she took her nook out to play with it. Haha Smart little cookie! :winkwink:


----------



## lavalux

Y'all ... quick "me" post ... I'm sorry, but is it normal to have such bad rib & hip pain when laying down? I tried the snuggle body pillow but it was so big & awkward, it was more of a pain than anything. A friend gave me her pregnancy wedge pillow, which is less cumbersome & I have a memory foam pillow to put btn my knees which helps, but still I wake up in the middle of the night with my whole body stiff & aching in my bones. When I think I've got 4 more months of this, I start to panic. I don't want to take Tylenol unless I have to & the couple of times I took Benedryl when sick, I slept thru the night but was foggy the next day & could barely function. Is this normal to be in pain like this at only 23 weeks? Sorry to complain especially since most of you have newborns at home to tend to. But does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, you have twins so it sounds normal hun! You've got two times the achey feeling. I had a whole bunch of aches and pains. Mine was lower back and lower abdomen pain. When I'd get up I'd be hunched because it hurt so bad. 

Check with your OB tomorrow, but I'm sure it's normal pregnancy aches and pains times two! Charmaine would know more about carrying multiples, but I haven't seen her on here in awhile. Can't imagine why...it's not like she's busy or anything. ((GIGGLING, JK Charmaine wherever you are dear :hugs: ))


----------



## lavalux

MA,
Thanks for the response ... btw, you sound like you & Amelia are doing well with the BFing even if you feel like you are a bit out of your element. Keep up the good work!!! Oh, and the avatars keep getting cuter!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! We had a fantastic time in Jamaica. We stayed at Sandals Royal Caribbean and it was so relaxing and fun. My husband told the bartender I was pregnant and he made me a half gallon of papaya, banana, strawberry smoothie to sip on during our stay. It was delicious. Unfortunately, I forgot my camera, so I don&#8217;t have any pics, but it was a still a great relaxing time. Still recovering from all the fun, but wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ooooooh that smoothy sounds great and I'm not even pregnant anymore. YUMMY! While pics would have been grand, the main idea is relaxation and it sounds like you got it! Nothing like renewal of mind and spirit to get you started again. Thanks for checking back in with us. So glad you had a good time! Write it down in a book. You may not have pics, but you can remember the event by journaling it so you'll have it to look back on when baby is finally here. :winkwinkw: :thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Rebekah :) That avatar is sooo cuute I wanna have a little nip on her little frilly bottom Hahahhahahahahaha!!!!! Where did you find that photographer. I wonder if there is one around here. I'm glad you girls are talking about all this bfeeding issues. Never heard of anyone having a difficulty back in Turkey. Everyone talks about how big and overly ripe and juicy their bloomin breasts and how their baby is getting better and fatter by their miraculous milk. :wacko: Also no talk about how it hurt while giving birth. 

One thing everyone talks about is the gas issue though. And the answer to this is apparently keeping your feet warm. Anyone heard of this? Almost everyone I talked to keep asking me if I'm having socks on than remind me I have to do it especially when I'm breastfeeding. Doesn't make sense since gas doesn't pass into milk or blood does it?

Viv, he's gonna be a big boy :) Any more photos?

Laura I sometimes can't sleep at nights either. Cause there is only 2 sides to turn to and if you lie down long enough it definitely starts aching. Also sometimes I get the leg cramps. I read the cramps are because of the lack of calcium so I started having an extra large latte. I think it helped. For the ache I drink lot's of water before I go to bed and than keep drinking every time I go to the toilet. So the water intake demands me to wake up and go to toilet and I walk around a little if the ache's bad. It's normal but not very nice :shrug: I just use extra normal pillows where ever I need the support. You have twins so you must be same or even bigger than me already. When are you going for the maternity leave? When is your next dr's appt? Do you know how big they are now?

Angela I think there was a nasty woman on the TTc thread too. Some people just needs to get a life I guess :shrug:

Steph here is a list of super food a close friend who is a dr told me. :winkwink:
Hazelnut oil: You can use 1 spoon everyday in food purees etc. Good for the brain development.
Pumpkin: great puree material and very good for the baby
Spinach, salmon
No aubergines and no honey.

JB are you guys going to relocate? Woow good luck that's a big step. How's pregnancy going?

Ceedee I want that milkshake too, sounds yummy!!! Can't stop thinking of food nowadays LOL!

Anna how's it going? Any improvements on the gas issue?

Charmain, Sunshine, Terry xxxx 

AF MY tummy is getting bigger which make me really sleepy or some reason. Can"t keep my eyes open in the afternoons. 
Shriin's ok, she is moving and kicking in there :))

Lot's of kisses to all xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

skye2010 said:


> Hey Rebekah :) That avatar is sooo cuute I wanna have a little nip on her little frilly bottom Hahahhahahahahaha!!!!! Where did you find that photographer. I wonder if there is one around here. I'm glad you girls are talking about all this bfeeding issues. Never heard of anyone having a difficulty back in Turkey. Everyone talks about how big and overly ripe and juicy their bloomin breasts and how their baby is getting better and fatter by their miraculous milk. :wacko: Also no talk about how it hurt while giving birth.
> 
> One thing everyone talks about is the gas issue though. And the answer to this is apparently keeping your feet warm. Anyone heard of this? Almost everyone I talked to keep asking me if I'm having socks on than remind me I have to do it especially when I'm breastfeeding. Doesn't make sense since gas doesn't pass into milk or blood does it?
> 
> 
> Angela I think there was a nasty woman on the TTc thread too. Some people just needs to get a life I guess :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of kisses to all xx

I'm sleepy too. Seems I get REALLY tired when bf'ing. I mean REALLY tired. Don't know if it's me, but I feed Amelia at 1pm and I'll be napping right along with her afterwards.

I found the photographer through word of mouth. She actually works in her home. She's a teacher during her work hours and on the off does photographer with her husband and kids on the side. She's REALLY good!:winkwink:

The person who posted here probably posted over on the original thread too. She was a winner that one. I'm sure there are plenty more like her that think we shouldn't have children after a certain age. They can kiss my.....well, we get the hint. :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mommy's Angel said:


> The person who posted here probably posted over on the original thread too. She was a winner that one. I'm sure there are plenty more like her that think we shouldn't have children after a certain age. They can kiss my.....well, we get the hint. :winkwink: :thumbup:

No, actually, we got a pregnant 17yo calling us bitter old hags. She was a real charmer. Don't worry - we collectively kicked her a$$ and then reported her. :gun: :cool:


----------



## rottpaw

I am so sorry we had a troll here! I completely missed it... My hubby was gone forth weekend so had my mom and sister here with us for company, and did not get much computer time. 

Lava yes, I think the aches are normal as I had plenty. I remember thinking it was good that there is an end in sight! Don't worry, it is not fun but mine actually peaked toward end of seond tri then never really got worse...I had terrible rib and back pain for a while, then It just went away, hang in there sweetie!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Yeah, I missed the person too. Glad I did cuz I probably would been thrown out of BNB for language, etc LOL. HA glad you all told her/him off!

Lava - hip pain unfortunately is normal due to the sofening of your ligaments, etc. I still get hip pain every now and then, but not often. Skye had a good suggestion of getting up and walking around to ease it a bit. 

Anna - HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!! :cake: I believe your Bday was on Oct 13th? I hope you had a great bday and enjoyed it with Jo and your hubby!!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh and I think that CJ has her CVS today! Good luck and keep us posted!

Sorry to post and run, but Im late for a meeting.

P.S I have been lurking on the original thread lately and there are several members from probably a year ago who are now preggers - I am thinking about sending them a pm to invite them to this thread. 

Happy Tuesday to all my lovely mommies and mommies to be! (Twinkle had a cool group hug smiley that I would love to use here! - where'd you get that from) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hello dear friends,

Hope everyone is doing well today....chilly out here in Boston, MA....i love it! Went to knitting this morning and worked on my blanket, then went to the store and bought everything Except something for dinner! now I'm faced with going out again or saying the heck with it and either convincing Charlie to pick up something on his way home or get delivery!

lava - I usually have joint pain so it's hard for me to tell which is pregnancy related or my own issues but I also have hip pain (which gets much worse when i get up to walk it off, but that is my pre-existing issue) and back pain that comes on when I'm lying down for a period of time. With twins, I'm sure you get a double whammy! my rheumatolgist recommends going to bed while you are still up reading/watching TV with a heating pad on the hip/back. but make sure you DO NOT fall asleep with it! The heating pad gives nice moist heat that is helpful, then when you get up in the morning, before you get up, pull the heating pad back up and place back on your hip/back for about 15 mins before getting out of bed. What we do is Charlie gets up and takes a shower before breakfast, so before he goes in the bathroom, he positions the heating pad on me......when he gets out of the shower, he gets partially dressed and then helps me up and we go eat breakfast. I wake up with the alarm and got into a routine of flexing all joints before getting up, so having the heating pad on me as well helps immensely. Hope that helps you!

June - how was your CVS? Can't wait to hear about it, keeping you both in my prayers!

I completely missed the nasty poster. And I'm glad, I've been very weepy so I would have lashed out :dohh: I'm glad it was taken care of so quickly and efficiently. Hooray to the admins!

MA - love the pics, keep putting up the new avatars! how precious! 

skye - fascinating about keeping the feet warm! Sometimes, the strange things do work! I am naturally a cold person so my tootsies will always be warm, I hope that will help poppy! :)

Ceedee - welcome back from what sounds like a heavenly time with your DH! :flower:

i love reading about how the new mommies are doing, the good and the challenging (I won't say bad as we all waited a long time for those little ones!) and it really gives me a better perspective as even my own sisters don't talk about any issues....and I just knew deep down not everything was a hallmark card and naturally happened! :haha: 

Tomorrow is our ultrasound to check the position of the placenta to make sure it has moved back up....I hope it has as if they tell me to stop having sex with hubby that would kill me as I've been very very, um, amorous :blush: this WHOLE pregnancy and don't want to give it up yet! :haha::haha:

So far I've gained 9.5 lbs.....and not for lack of trying....we ate out over the weekend and for dessert had fried twix.....uh huh....warm, crunchy, deep fried king size twix bars....4 of them...and I ate 2.5 of the sticks! 

Two of my high school friends are still telling me they are throwing me a baby shower in January and are starting the plans...which means I have to register.....is it very mean of me to just not include my family? they don't give them and dont' agree with them and would stress me out....so I told the girls I won't be inviting them! I asked my sister who is closest to me and she told me she would "think about it".....so I'm thinking of excluding them all and making it a fun time with about 15 girls.....my question is: does Charlie come? He says he will if I want him to, and since this is for poppy, he should prob be there. Any one else's hubby go? Or should it be all girls? :shrug:

Hello to everyone today and hope things are happy for you all!

beth


----------



## newmarriedgal

oh I forgot to mention, I was looking at bassinets and found some beautiful ones that were cream and green (our baby colors!) and showed them to Charlie last night..... he looked kinda scared and said, "the baby needs all that?" (very nicely)....I'll admit, it was very frilly and sweet and FULL skirted...... I told him: you know I am a frilly, girly, over-the-top kinda girl, you married me! and he laughed and agreed and said: well, whatever poppy wants....and he put his hand on my belly and said "poppy do you really want a fluffy, frilly, mommy-type bassinet?" AND POPPY GAVE A HUGE BIG KICK ON HIS HAND!!!! :haha::haha:

Charlie looked up at me and said: order it. 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Rats, I just did a long post and lost it b/c I got logged out. So here is an abbreviated post.

Ceedee,
What a fabulous vacation! I think that where you stayed was across the water from the Jamaica Inn where we got married and had our honeymoon. Our balcony overlooked Royal Carribean's private beach. That smoothie sounds awesome. Did you try some coconut water?

Angela,
Hope Ethan is enjoying the family visit and all of the attention from his relatives.

Viv,
Hope you are doing well and Callum is thriving.

Charmaine,
How are the girls doing? Are the pups adjusting to the new addition? Getting into a routine.

Mrs. Muffet,
Katelyn is so adorable. You know that I find her story very inspiring since my babies may come a little earlier than planned.

Junebug,
When do you get the results from your CVS? How was the actual procedure?

Sunshine,
Hi! :)

MA,
You lucked out with that photographer!

Anna,
Happy Birthday. Hope you had a lovely celebration!

NMG,
Love the bassinet story! So jealous that Charlie can feel Poppy kick. I can feel the babies move around not, but no real strong kicks. I can't wait to feel it on the outside & share with my DH. I'd not include family in your shower and keep it all girlsfriends. I am not including my DH at my shower on Nov. 5th, but it's whatever you would prefer.

Skye,
How are you doing? I am getting big. There is a girl in my office pregnant with one baby & due on Nov. 30th. She isn't much bigger than me. I've already outgrown some of my maternity clothes. The babies are doing well. At almost 23 weeks, they were both the same size ... 1 lb 1oz. Strong heartbeats. Everything looks good. Baby A (girl) is head down and Baby B is transverse, lodged underneath my ribs which is probably part of my rib pain issue, the rest is that relaxin. Why is a hormone that causes such muscle & joint pain called relaxin and not Stressin' or something? Is it a joke?

I really appreciate everyone's support about the back/rib/hip pain I'm experiencing. I know it is normal, but wow ... is it painful! I will try the heating pad trick. Someone also suggested a memory foam mattress pad. I have been taking epsom salt baths and DH has been giving me massages, but it is bad at night. Skye, I will also try walking around a bit when I get up to pee. Thanks again everyone! I know I need to just suck it up and keep these babies cooking, and just be glad that this is all temporary and worth it!!!

I will be starting a modified work schedule after Thanksgiving. I'll work at the office from 9-12:30, go home for lunch & a nap, and then work from home the rest of the day. Should keep me from having to deplete my leave balance. My boss has been super supportive so that is really nice!

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry girls super fast but Beth I LOVE your husbands saying order the bassinette! He is catching on lol! :rofl: so sweet! And you can have husbands there at the shower if you want, either way's common these days but it is usually either couples or just girls, whichever you prefer. But I would not invite your family.you deserve a special day without anyone trying to rain on your parade!


----------



## rottpaw

Laura we posted at same time will pm you tomorrow!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!!! Another quickie :wacko: I'm always on my tablet so typing with one finger is a little um archaic, lol 

I just had to comment, NMG, you are quite possibly the cutest thing!!! First off re. Being amourous, so was I. Go get him while you can! Lol DH and I finally did the deed two mo later and it's jst so hard to find the time, but soooo important to our marriages. Re. Your baby shower, definitely don't invite your family. They've made their position clear on their feelngs towards baby showers so nothing is to be gained by inviting them. Personally I would keep it jusr girlfriends, but if their other halfs are game make it a couples thing. A big baby party with gfts and not necessarily a 'shower' per say. 
You're story about the bassinet is so cute! I hope you ordered it! :haha:

I know i've missed so many of you. i'll try a proper post tomorrow if my princess actually takes a nap. She is consistantly sleeping 7-8hrs at night though so I really can not complain. 

Sounds like everyone's s pregnancy's are progressing well. I am a loyal stalker and haven't mssed a post. 

Speakng of missin, where are our new mommies? Anna, it sounds like a belated hapy bday is in order. How is Jo? Chris#2, how is lil Hannah doing? How are you both coping with breast feeding? Charmaine! How is life with three little girls?

I love you girls. The support and advice from this thread has seriously helped me through some of those tough early days xoxo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beth, too cute! So glad poppy gave daddy that little kick. :lol: :hugs: Doug was present at my shower and he was SUCH a blessing to me. Also, I don't think there's anything wrong with not including your family. If they want one, they can have a separate one. This is thrown by YOUR friends who have been supportive of you. You are deserving of a fun and supportive memorable experience. So go ahead and let them throw it. What your family doesn't know, won't hurt them. :winkwink: :hugs:



Lets talk tongue action. Amelia still has the issue with "peanut butter tongue". Her tongue goes to the roof of her mouth. It's not as bad now at least where bf'ing is concerned. My question is that she moves throughout the night and I see her tongue move. Is that a normal reaction for babies? I've never seen the tongue thing in babies before....yet how many babies have I put to bed as an infant??:lol:


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Wow Viv, maybe boys are different also. How are you doing? Hanging in there? Don't continue bf if it's becoming too much. I am currently still bf but giving one bottle of formula a day. My plan is to up it to two bottles a day on Monday and possibly three the week after that and so on until she is weaned. I am considering feeding exclusively formula by three mnths after everything I have been through. I think I can be at peace with bf to three mnths. We'll see.
> 
> Off to bed soon. I'll try to post proper tomorrow with an update. Sleep tight.

That was my theory too. 3 months is pretty much my cut off point


----------



## Vivienne

Still alive and still slogging away with the BF'ing. Supplementing with formula as Cal gets annoyed at kicks and fights at breast. Lactation lady thinks I have a strong letdown (which I cannot feel) which puts him off as he comes off spluttering and crying. :cry:

Svet I am so jealous 7-8 hours arrgghh LUCKY. I get maybe 2 at a time!!!

Beth love the bassinet and Poppy kicking.

Rebekah love the photos!

Hi Anna, hows Jo and the reflux/colic?

Can't figure out how to post photos. Seems to block them??

What was the troll on about, sorry I missed it??


Hi to everyone.

PS Sodding mastitis again!!!!! And still popping in and out of hospital. We share a ward with the anorexics which is terrible cos they make me look even fatter!!! Poor sods


----------



## svetayasofiya

You're doing really good Viv. I keep thinkng how Callum & Sopie were born on the same day and all you've been through... in and out of hospital. I can not even imagine. :hugs: Hope you figure out the pic thing because we're all itching to see more pics of Callum. Happy two months How'd his shots go?


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi!

We got back from our ultrasound appointment today and everything is perfect! The placenta moved back up on its own, so it's no longer previa....and no restrictions! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Poppy is 1lb 3oz, heartbeat at 150, and feet are 1.5" long! I'm such a proud momma. Poppy was moving around do much but we did manage to get some cute 3D pics.....

Viv - I'm so sorry you are having so much difficulty with BF.....and the mastitis, yikes! keeping you in my prayers. 

MA - how can the pb tongue be corrected? Or will it correct itself on its own? I wish I could help on that but I don't know.

svet - awesome on the sleeping so well at night! wow, that is wonderful!!!

I hope everyone else is doing well....I would love to see more pics of the babies as well as bumps! 

Oh...and I DID buy the bassinet :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







22weekface2.JPG
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









22weekface.JPG
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rottpaw

Beth, love the ultrasound photos! And you got 4D at 22 weeks, that is awesome! We had to go to a 3D ultrasound place to get our 3D images, and I ended up waiting till about 33 weeks, but I still love the photos I got because they looked EXACTLY like Ethan - even now, I am still amazed that I can see the same expression when he is sleeping! 

Viv, so glad you are hanging in there and please know I think about you and pray for you every day! I know it is so hard, but as someone else mentioned, in two more months you will feel entirely different... some sleep will help SO much and I know how you feel, becuase Ethan wasn't anywhere close to sleeping thru the night at 2 months. Svet you are so lucky sweetie! Viv, if you want to PM me your photos or email them I can try to help you upload them... I just changed my avatar and the system is working ok for me right now. 

Laura, I was going to say that my rib pain only lasted a few weeks, as I suspect (like you) Ethan was just lodged up against my ribs or something. But the hip pain, I am sorry to say, lingers a while even after they are born. I am not sure if it is just the hormones, or if the hips actually sustain some damage as the baby passes thru but MAN I still have issues with that. It is slowly getting better, but it's taking a while. Is it better when you are sitting? I started sleeping sort of propped up on a wedge. That helped with both the hip pain and the heartburn I was having.

Bek I do not know about hte tongue position issues but I hope you get it resolved soon! We also had issues with Ethan falling asleep while nursing. It was NOT fun and I do not remember those times happily LOL!

Steph I think Katelyn will love the veggies and fruits. I think the cereal is gross myself, so understand why the kiddos don't love it... try mixing some applesauce (baby applesauce, without sugar etc). Feeding solids is so much fun! 

:hi: and :hugs: to all I have missed - Anna, Charmaine, Sunshine, Rowan - hope all is well with everyone and CAROLE, where are you babe!? LOL! 

Okay girls, I have to share this one photo... it is in my avatar now but I have never been able to enlarge avatar photos to see them as well as attached photos, so I just have to share an enlargeable version because I think this is the cutest outfit I've put on Ethan EVER. LOL! My lil pumpkin!

hugs all!
 



Attached Files:







Pumpkin.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## newmarriedgal

Angela - that has to be the most precious pumpkin I ever saw!!!! I love the picture!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Angela look at those rosie cheeks he's just precious!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh.my.gosh Angela I want to EAT HIM UP!!!!! Those rosy cheeks and those dimples - he is too cute for words!!!!! (And I love the Hello Kitty shirt as well!) squeeeeeee!


----------



## pablo797

I promise to read and catch up, just a quick hello. Hope everyone is well. We are still deaing with the colic thing and I turned 40 last week, so it's been a roller coaster. Will write moe later! X anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls! I just think that little outfit is SO cute and when he grins like that I just melt! I can't believe how fast he is growing. Today he officially moved up to his next "tier" of pajamas, as all the ones that have been fitting are suddenly too small. Thankfully the pumpkin one is new and should fit till at least halloween lol!


----------



## lavalux

Happy Birthday, Anna!

Angela,
That is one precious little boy! What a happy baby!

NMG,
Love the 3D pics. We aren't going until 27 weeks. Hope they aren't too squished in there to get a good shot. I can't believe how much like a newborn s/he looks at 22 weeks.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beth, I too am amazed you got a 4d at 22wks. Nobody would think of giving us one until 34wks. Then I had to FIGHT for one. :haha: Poppy looks so cute. If it's a girl I'm thinking your going to HAVE to name her poppy. :rofl: I'm used to hearing that name now. :lol: If it's a boy we're in trouble. :rofl:

Angela, he is ADORABLE. LOVE the hair...his cheeks are cute and he's SO alert! :happydance: I can't believe how quick he's growing. Tell him to STOP IT!! :lol: :hugs:

As for the peanut butter tongue...not sure what can be done. I'm sure it will correct itself, I'm going to meet with the lactation consultant and see what her thoughts on it are...or maybe I'll just ask the pediatrician on Monday. :shrug: 

We've been tapering the supplementation from an ounce to half an ounce now because she's been throwing up the past day or so after what I'm seeing is latching on and eating longer. So I'm taking it upon myself to taper her down some from what the Dr.'s said. I think she's starting to get what she needs. NOW if I can start to store more. After she eats for a long period of time, I'm getting about an ounce or two at the most to store. Since we're using that at 5am when Doug feeds her so I can rest, we're not really storing anything. Now I have to figure out how in the world I'm going to up my milk production. She needs to go crazy with her latching. :rofl: I like having extra on hand so when we're out and about Doug can bottle feed her. Steph, sounds like you and I are on the same page.

We're now MOSTLY on cloth diapers. I'm actually starting to like them more. What I AM noticing is the difference between the cloth and the sposies. Cloth, Amelia is WET, though the covers are keeping it all safe. We've had no blowouts with the thirsties covers at all. The sposies keep the wetness on the bottom half of them. I DO notice that it's easier for diaper rashes and breakdowns with sposies than cloth as well. Overall I'm liking the cloth! We have the sprayer so we're doing our own laundry too. :winkwink: :thumbup: What your seeing in the picture is a fluffy diaper cover. :winkwink: You could go bananas with cloth diaper buying. I've had to cut back a little, though we DO need the next size up in prefolds right now.


----------



## CeeDee

MA, Ive started to keep a journal while Im pregnant. It will help me remember for the second time around. 

NMG, I dont see anything wrong with not inviting your family especially if they dont agree with baby showers. I dont think its necessary for Charlie to come, but it would be nice if he was there to thank everyone for their gifts. If there is just going to be girls there I dont know if he should come. Poppy is so adorable. Are you or did you find out the gender?

Lava, I didnt try coconut water. I dont really like it, but Ive only had it in cans, but Im sure it would have been much better from a coconut.

Rottpaw, I love the new avatar. What a cutie! Those dimples!

Chris, that is wonderful that your daughter is already sleeping through the night. 

Hello Anna!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies!
Quick update here before I run to my meeting.
Chromosomes are normal and we're TEAM BLUE!!! His name is Zacharie Alexandre and we're working on a second middle name. I just had my NT and it's normal at 2.2mm so I'm quite relieved!
Sorry to write and run, hugs to all!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Great news, Junebug! I know you are so relieved!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hello ladies!
> Quick update here before I run to my meeting.
> Chromosomes are normal and we're TEAM BLUE!!! His name is Zacharie Alexandre and we're working on a second middle name. I just had my NT and it's normal at 2.2mm so I'm quite relieved!
> Sorry to write and run, hugs to all!!!

Praise God!! :happydance: I'm SO glad to hear this. I know it was scary for you to wait on those results. Especially after that gathering with your peers. SO glad to hear all is well and WOW! A little boy. Are you all excited or what?! :happydance:

The pic of Zoe is just darling too. I LOVE all these pics with the updates on the kids.:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

YAY CJ - I am so glad that everything is going well and now you are having a boy!!! Yipeee! That is probaby why you didn't have as many symptoms as last time. The old wives tale is that you get morning sickness and everything with little girls because of the extra girl hormones.

Beth - Love the 4d photos. It looks like Poppy has your cheeks! I had given Katelyn the nickname of Peachy and my family STILL calls her that. Don't be surprised if we all refer to your LO as Poppy from time to time LOL. By the way, how are your pies coming along...

Angela - Ethan is just yummy! :cloud9: Such a big boy! He will be walking before you know it. You ever look at him and think back to 5 months ago and how he has changed in that short of a time span. It is amazing...God is GOOD...All the Time!

Anna - let us know how your birthday went and let us know how Jo is doing. Sorry to hear that she is still colicky. Is she also taking Reflux medicine?

Rebekah - Kudos to you for sticking with the cloth diapers! I give you many props. I just don't think that I could do it. Especially with some of the diaper blowouts she has had where poop has seeped through the diaper and her clothes and just gotten everywhere...It sometimes make you wonder if they are sneaking in food other than breastmilk/formula, because it just is a LOT of poop LOL. As for storing your milk. You may need to do 1 extra pump session for storing purposes - you can start with an extra pump session maybe 1 or 2 times a week. Or you can add it in every day. I have tried Mother's milk tea - however it has sort of a licoricy taste to it, which I am not too fond of and I didn't really see much difference. I have had better success using Fenugreek tablets. I will say if you use them you will smell like maple syrup for the first few days. I kept smelling maple syrup and was like where is that coming from and then realized it was ME! :rofl: I googled it and sure enough it is the Fenugreek. It does go away though. I am in a similar predicament though - Katelyn is now drinking about 6-8 oz in a feeding and so I just don't have enough to store at the moment. I am hoping that as she begins to eat more solids I will be able to store more milk. 

CeeDee - Good for you on the Pregnancy Journal. I tried to do one, but never kept it up. I am barely doing a good job at keeping Katelyn's baby book up to date :blush: If you are good at keeping it up, it will be a nice keepsake for your baby as well. 

Lava, Charmaine, Chris, Chris 2, Skye, Rowan, Terri, Lucy, Viv, and if I left anyone out, I do apologize! I hope you are doing well. Send more photos when you can - bumps and babies...or I should say babies and bumps..:loopy: Ok I am officially a dork. 

AFM - Katelyn is finally starting to get back to her normal sleeping pattern - which is bed at 9pm wake at 7am. My neighbor, whose daughter was born on the same day, said that her daugher (evelyn) did the same thing - right after he six month shots. She said it is common for babies to have sleep regression, but it only lasts a short time. So I am hoping that is what it was. After 5 days of rice cereal...Katelyn will be eating Sweet Potatoes tonight! I am hoping she will like it more than the cereal. 

Do any of you mommies have a baby food processor? I am really considering getting the baby bullet (it comes with a steamer that steams, defrosts, and sterilizes), but not sure I want to spend the money. What are other mommies doing? Any thoughts?

Best,
Steph

P.S :hi: Happy Auntie!
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph I am back and forth about the Baby Bullet too. Especially after I went the other day and bought ice cube trays without even THINKING about the BPA free issue (of course they aren't!) and then was like :dohh: and now I have two more ice cube trays I'll never use... I am really thinking about the bullet, just for storage if nothing else! I am going shopping with a friend this weekend to our local outlet center, and there is a store there that sells all the "as seen on TV" gadgets. I am pretty sure they have them (if not, I know our Costco does)... I just want to get a closer look. I really want to make my own food (especially after stocking up on Ella's at Target and having my eyes water at the prices!) but I am struggling with how best to safely freeze the food. I have no problem cooking it, but want to be able to store more. Then, I think to myself "how much longer will he really be eating purees..." and I have to weigh that against the investment of buying a major storage system. I dunno. I'm thinking out loud, I'm sorry! That's not much help but I'm in the same boat as you, anyway! :hugs: And yes I definitely think back 6 months and can't believe it is the same kid! He is amazingly different and yet, I will catch glimpses of those same expressions from the newborn days. Love him so much! 

Junebug SO happy to hear everything is well, and YAYYYYYYYY!!!! for little boys!! I am so excited to see more boys on this thread. We seem to have mostly girls except for Callum and Terri's boys and Ethan... am I missing anyone? (sorry if so!) :hugs:

And Bek you are my HERO (you and all the other cloth-diapering mommies) - I could never do it. Especially with solid-food poops, man I can't throw those things away fast enough! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I have told my husband for months - the ONLY thing that would have made my misery more complete (after losing my grandma and my Dad, losing almost all my sleep for five months, having to quit breastfeeding and then having PPD) would have been if I also had piles of poopy diapers to launder... I just dont' think I could have done it, but I give huge kudos to those who do! :hugs:

Okay girls, gotta run feed the munchkin. Hugs and love!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We love our cloth diapers! Breast milk poo washes away fine in the washing machine, and solid food poo clings to the flushable liners we use, just gets flushed away in toilet 

Angela, I'm nervous but excited about a boy: we're 4 girls, I have no clue what to do with boys :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - they have great food/freezer ice cube tray thingys on www.diapers.com. It is specifically made for baby food and they have lids. They sell them in 1oz, 2oz, and 4oz 

https://www.diapers.com/p/Baby-Cubes-1-oz-16778

They are only $6.99 for the 1oz. 

As for the Bullet they sell it at Walmart as well, however it has one less cup than if you buy it on the baby bullet website. You will also get the steamer and magic bullet for free if you buy it on the baby bullet website.


----------



## MissMuffet08

CJ we posted at the same time - Kudos to you as well on the cloth diapers. You will be excellent with a boy.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I hope you're right! Need to start taking notes from my sister and friends with a son :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks so much steph, you are a lifesaver! Since we already have the regular bullet and a food processor and blender I think I will try the ice cube trays you recommended first. As soon as I get any recipes worked up i will share them!

And cj I meant to add I LOVE your son's name! Both your children have gorgeous names. You will do fine with a boy! Just remember that they are a little more dangerous when changing diapers and you will be fine! :rofl: I throw a wipe over the strategic parts to avoid getting a shower while changing him!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Angela my sis introduced me to the peepee teepee when I was visiting! And I made the crucial mistake of not pointing it DOWN while changing his diaper, she had a good laugh at my expense :blush:

Thank you, I think that Zach and Zoë sound great together :cloud9:

MA meant to say I'm glad you're loving cloth!!! I know what you mean, you have to control yourself there are so many cute ones out there! I LOVE your avi, Amelia is the sweetest little girl! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Steph. I've been thinking about trying fenugreek. We bought the milk thistle and it's worked but now my supply isn't as much. I may move to fenugreek soon.

As for the baby bullet, we're not there yet but I've also been looking into it. My issue is I can food. It seems like a pain to buy a steamer, storage and and food processor. I like the idea of all in one. We have an old fashioned steamer but I"m not a fan of the wait. Many of the older moms I've talked to have said steam and puree. That's it.

Junebug I LOVE cd'ing. So far at least. We don't have blowouts "yet" the diaper covers "thirsties duo" are AWESOME at keeping everything in. Both Doug and I don't mind washing either. Technically I'm a homemaker anyways so It's a part of my job description. :rofl: The sprayer is super powerful and fun to use...then we just throw everything in the laundry bin of hers. Hasn't been an issue honestly. We're keeping some sposies on hand for emergencies though. :winkwink:

Not much else going on over here. We went on our first family fall outing. It was LOVELY.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Junebug on the cvs results and baby boy!! 

Can't weigh in on the baby bullet convo, lol not there yet!

I swear one of these days i'll find time to write more than this. xo


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have the Béaba (steamer, warmer and food processor all in one) and LOVE it! Actually it's now with my sister!


----------



## rottpaw

Cj I looked at the beaba but found a lot of reviews talking about mold issues. Have you had any issues? Which model do you have? Thanks!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Strange, haven't noticed any mold! Bought it in 2010, not sure which model it is... It was the newest one at that time!


----------



## MissMuffet08

One of my co-workers has the Beaba and she loves it as well. I was looking into that one to as I like the fact that it is kind of an all in one product. It is expensive though $150.00! It also doesn't come with food storage containers,you have to purchase those separately. I looked at another all in one I think by Baby First, but that one received terrible reviews. 

I think for now, I will just use our cuisnart and/or hand blender and get the storage cube trays. We may have a steamer already...I will have to ask my hubby. We have so many kitchen gadgets that it may be in a closet somewhere LOL. 

Rebekah - yay on the first family outing. Isn't it nice to do that. I am sure the weather was nice in your area. We are going through a cold/hot spell. It was over 100 last week and now it is in the 50's in the mornings and then mid 70s in the afternoon. 

CJ - I love Zach and Zoe they do go PERFECTLY together. Awww am sure Zoe will be a great big sister and a helpful one at that. BTW I love your new avatar photo...adorable!

Chris 1 - Don't worry about posting longer messages, we like that you pop in. It is hard to get on line when you are home with the baby. I was only able to do it when Katelyn was sleeping and then I got on using my Nook Color. It was such a chore to type using that thing, that I did short posts as well. The only reason I can post now is because I am back at work LOL.

AFM - We gave Katelyn sweet potatoes last night and she loved them. She ate about 2 tablespoons worth before she decided she had enough of eating with a spoon. She went to bed at 9:30 and slept until 7am YAY!!!!! This weekend she has a NICU reunion. So it will be interesting to see all the babies that were in the NICU when she was there and how they have all grown. 

Hi to the rest of the mommies and mommies to be. Hope you all have a GREAT weekend.

Best,
Steph


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!!

I wanted to pop in and say hi! I apologize my posts are few and far between - I feel SO incredibly lazy as of late!! I just want to sleep and eat:icecream::shock: I've gained 25lbs already LOL

Last weekend I had a bit of a shock - I had a weird pain in my left side that radiated down to my pelvis. I've been used to lots of weird twinges and sensations since the beginning of this pregnancy, but this was something new and the pain was moderate (I have a high pain tolerance in general).

I called my Dr's emergency line and went in..it seems as if my large fibroid is degenerating, causing the pain. I feel much better now but it was a bit of a scare. 

As soon as I got to week 22 I have been feeling squishy move! It is the most amazing feeling..I get little, tiny kicks. I love feeling her in there - it makes me feel really good to know she's active.

I am so excited to give birth to this little one, it is all I think about! I know I will be coming in to ask for advice from you all :flower:

I hope you are all doing well!! Much love to everyone!! :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Hope everyone is doing well. I am popping in as well just to say hi. I have a busy weekend planned with DH's birthday, working on the nursery, and church activities. I think I mentioned that I'm a Stephen Minister and the woman I was caring for who had pancreatic cancer passed away last night so I'm feeling a little down today. I will try to spend some time on Sunday catching up with posts & writing a better one (and Angela ... I owe you a PM). L


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I am popping in as well just to say hi. I have a busy weekend planned with DH's birthday, working on the nursery, and church activities. I think I mentioned that I'm a Stephen Minister and the woman I was caring for who had pancreatic cancer passed away last night so I'm feeling a little down today. I will try to spend some time on Sunday catching up with posts & writing a better one (and Angela ... I owe you a PM). L

So sorry for the loss of your friend. :hugs::flower: I pray for peace and comfort as you grieve and also for the family and friends left behind. May God get the glory for the legacy she left behind and may others come to know Him through her example in Jesus name...AMEN.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Everyone!

quick-ish post for me as I'm pooped and ready for bed....had a busy busy busy day. I have a bake sale on Sunday for a local craft fair and today was my prep work day - making cookie doughs and bread doughs to bake up fresh tomorrow as well as making some candies and an apple cake recipe that I love..... I took my time today and took many breaks, kept drinking water and snacking throughout the day and put my feet up as much as I could but they are still swollen and I didn't get as much done, but I'm not worried, I'll get everything baked, bagged and boxed by tomorrow night!

And thank you to all who commented so sweetly on my little poppy pictures! I'm such a proud momma. I can't believe how detailed the pictures were! I didn't even ask for those kinds of pictures, they just flashed it on the monitor and my heart melted. 

MA and Steph - boy or girl, I'm positive we will still use poppy as a nickname! Charlie asked me what we will call the next one as we can't use poppy, so we will have to think about that! But let me get through this delivery first! :haha:

Oh and Steph - there are 3 more pies in the freezer and some small apple cakes and apple breads in there too....we should be all set for a few months! :thumbup: And so glad that Katelyn liked her sweet potatoes! I've been forcing myself to eat some veggies I don't like as I know poppy gets a taste for things now from me....

Junebug - I'm SO happy that the results were so great AND that you are having a baby boy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Love his name! Just so thrilled for you!

CeeDee - I appreciate your feedback on the shower, I need it! :hugs: And we are holding out on finding out what poppy is.....focusing on cream and green tones.... :flower: How are you feeling?

MA - big hooray on the outing.....did Adorable Amelia enjoy herself? :)

Svet - :hi: so glad to see you pop in!

Jules - I hear ya, I took two naps yesterday after getting up late! and between the naps, I just ate ate ate. yum. We have the perfect reason! I'm so sorry about the pain from the fibroid, but I'm glad you are feeling better now! They are keeping an eye on my two, but they are not large like yours. Isn't is amazing to feel the kicks!!!!! I love it. It was fun to feel the kicks and see poppy punching and jabbing and kicking me at the same time on the ultrasound! They are so active in there! It is the best feeling.

Lava - I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. I will admit I did not know what a Stephen Minister was so I looked it up. What a beautiful thing to do for people. And knowing you just from the boards here, you are the perfect woman to do this; your caring spirit and friendship are a help to many people, I'm sure. I will keep your friend in my prayers and pray you find comfort knowing she is Heaven.

Ok, that was not a quick post! Big :hugs: to everyone else, hoping the weekend will be wonderful for you all! 

Ok I have to go to bed as I have a huge day ahead of me tomorrow......I'll be baking up a storm! Much love to you all!

beth


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lava, :hugs: sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends. I managed to find a moment today to update my journal so thought I would cut and paste it here. It's hard enough to find time for everything so here is a little update from me:

...So busy with a baby! My parents were here from the 7th to the 14th. They came for Canadian Thanksgiving and to see their granddaughter of course. It was a really lovely week. The weather was like the height of summer! Amazing really. Sophie behaved so well. We went out for lunch a couple times and every time she slept in her car seat and then I fed her a bottle. We timed the lunches well of course to coincide with a nap. She is still sleeping amazingly at night as I said yesterday. He daytime naps are still far and few between but at least she's taking some. I am guilty of holding her now sometimes through a nap just so she'll have one... I never used to do that for fear of spoiling her, but an over tired baby makes for a cranky baby.

Sophie had her two month appt on Monday and consequently her shots. :cry: Yes I cried, but she did really well. She screamed really briefly after they did it and that's it. It didn't seem to affect her too badly. She slept the whole evening away that day which is unlike her, but I'll take that instead of fussing. She seemed to sleep more for a few days after and did have a bout or two of fussiness but nothing too extreme. She's sleeping with daddy right now. Too cute! She is now 12lbs1oz and 23". Healthy thriving baby :thumbup:

If you can believe I am still breastfeeding. I was still in a lot of pain when my parents were here and had decided to wean her. I am giving one bottle of formula a day and totally weaned myself off any medications. I also sopped using the nipple shield completely. I don't know what happened but after my parents left, breastfeeding started to become enjoyable. Now I can't imagine quitting just yet. :dohh: My plan is to continue through to three months while still giving her one bottle a day so she won't lose the taste for formula. It seems to really work and it gives me a break everyday. At three months I'll just take it day by day. I am actually enjoying the closeness and bonding with my daughter now that I am not in pain. I still have slight raw tenderness but nothing to keep me from continuing :thumbup: I feel really at peace with this now.

Fall has certainly arrived now and I am trying to get in as many walks as I can before the snow hits. I am not losing anymore weight now and am 8 lbs away from pre-pregnancy. It's been like that for a couple weeks now so I am going to have to say goodbye to the desserts. Doesn't help that I have been enjoying a glass or two of wine lately too.

Last night we had some friends over and my MIL popped by. She got her Sophie fix while we visited with friends. I decided to take the night off from her last two feedings and enjoyed myself like I haven't since Sophie was born! It felt really good to feel like my old self and get a little silly from a couple glasses of wine. Sophie went to bed at 11pm and I usually go to bed when she does but I stayed up until midnight. :happydance: Such a partyer I am :rofl: 

I should post some pictures! Uh oh... I hear Sophie waking up. Time for lunch! Will try to post some pictures later today. xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris, sounds like your settling into your own now with Sophie! :happydance:

Beth, we had a lovely time. In fact, we're headed to my parents shortly.

AFM: We're FINALLY getting the hang of this breastfeeding thing. :winkwink: Yesterday she spent most of the day on the boob and she was REALLY GOOD! I'm also pumping around 2 - 3 ounces on top of that "combined" when I pump after a feed. So I got 3 extra feeds 4 if you include this early mornings. When I pump, Doug gives Amelia the bottles during the AM hours so I an catch up on sleep. This morning though, I woke up with them and pumped extra because I knew we were going to my parents house.

She's up right now as we speak. She's being SO GOOD!

I also have to admit to having a couple crying fits. One yesterday out of the blue as we were riding and the other at 330am this morning. It's the anniversary of Jackson's birth and death and both Doug and I are having a hard time. Doug has been having dreams still and me, well, I just miss him.

What gets me frustrated though is my sister in law keeps sharing that we must move on. Like we must forget. I've also heard from someone, "you've got Amelia, you should move PAST your experience with Jackson and be grateful for her".

We ARE grateful for our little baby girl. In fact, I watch her and thank God for her every hour of everday but it doesn't mean that I'll forget my son. What people aren't getting is that I was in actual labor for 34 hours with Jackson. I had lower back labor with no meds, I went through the motions of EVERYTHING in birthing....I pushed him, Doug cut the cord, we cuddled with him, he wrapped his finger around mine and then because his little lungs couldn't handle it and because NICU doesn't intervene that early, he died. He was VERY MUCH ALIVE. He wasn't just a miscarriage. Not that it would make things any better. He was very much alive...I gave birth like any other mother only I couldn't take my son home afterwards. 

It's NOT something you just get over or forget. In fact, I spent most of that time trying to get people to acknowledge he WAS ALIVE and IS a person beyond the birth and death certificate not just a puff of air. I celebrate his birthday because he lived and STILL lives but is only in heaven. I must say though, I'm sick and tired of my sil not acknowledging my son was even in existance.

The other day when putting photo's up of Amelia with them she said "no all we need is another boy in the family". My thought and I know it sounds unrealistic is we DO have another boy in the family. He's not here, but there IS another boy in the family...can we stop ignoring that?! :shrug:

Okay, I know I'm sounding over-dramatic. I guess I'm just trying to fit my sons life and existance in with the life my daughter has here on earth with us if that makes sense at all. We acknowledge Amelia, but Jackson deserves just as much acknowledgement. He is a person too or was.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Rebekah, I can only just imagine the grief you and Doug are experiencing on the anniversary of Jackson's birth and subsequent death. Yes he very much was a person and now his little angel soul watches over you and your family. Don't waste your energy trying to change people's attitude regarding Jackson. No one can possibly understand unless they've been there. They should show more compassion but again, we can't change how people think. Big hugs to you on this day.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Chris,

The day for the most part went well with a whole lot of happiness. We spent time at my parents and my Aunt Lori was there who LOVES spending time with Amelia....both my parents have gone gaga over her as well. Kind of interesting to watch them with her. My Aunt is so cute with her.

We all had dinner together and then Doug and I took a ride to two homes in my hometown that have halloween decorations like CRAZY. We bought coffee and donuts and went for the ride with Amelia on the way back home. JUST love it and can't wait for our traditional Christmas light rides with Amelia, though she will more likely be sleeping!


----------



## Rowan75

glad the day went ok hon and that you could find happiness - good to spend time with family x


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> You're doing really good Viv. I keep thinkng how Callum & Sopie were born on the same day and all you've been through... in and out of hospital. I can not even imagine. :hugs: Hope you figure out the pic thing because we're all itching to see more pics of Callum. Happy two months How'd his shots go?

Thank you so much :hugs:
He was very good. Bit dopey for rest of day but fine after that.
Yeah the pic thing is a mystery, may have to get OH to have a play.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: MA! So glad nursing is working out better for you hun! You too Chris! I loved it so much, and cried when Zoë weaned herself... Can't wait to be nursing again!

My mom and dad now know and are thrilled! We are revealing the sex but not the name. I'm a bit frustrated with my MIL, she's been in town at my SILs for 2 weeks and hasn't bothered coming to see Zoë. She was supposed to come today and we would have told her in person, but now she's decided to take the train home up north rather than catch a ride with DH tonight, who is heading back there for 4weeks :cry: and of course we can't get a hold of her by phone, so until we do we can't tell our friends... Sorry for the mini-rant, I'm just so upset about her lack of interest in Zoë (SIL has a 4year old son with whom she's visited for 2 weeks now :grr:).


----------



## lavalux

MA,
I'm glad you had a pleasant day with Amelia & your family. Jackson is a part of you & Doug and will never be forgotten. Your joy of having Amelia and the grief you have for Jackson's loss areseparate & cannot diminish the other. They simply are. Everyone must respect that on your behalf. L


----------



## svetayasofiya

Junebug, does your MIL live far away? Is she not close to you and your DH? What weird (horrible) behaviour to not visit her granddaughter. :(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

Junebug....So sad that mil didn't come by to visit zoe. She's missing out on a beautiful relationship with her grandaughter and missed out on such a special announcement. Maybe one day she'll regret that her behavior.


----------



## CeeDee

Lavalux, Sorry for your loss.

NWG, My mouth was wondering from your bake sale items. I think I might make something sweet tonight. I&#8217;m doing great. I get tired easy, so I&#8217;m taking more breaks and naps.

Sveta, Sounds like you had a great time with your family. I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re continuing to breastfeed. It&#8217;s also good to hear that Sophie is doing so well.

MA, I am so sorry you&#8217;re having a hard time with Jackson&#8217;s death. I pray that you will be comforted and that God will grant you peace. Jackson&#8217;s life does need to be acknowledged. :hugs:

CJ, That is so strange that your MIL didn&#8217;t want to see Zoe. I can understand the mini-rant.


----------



## lavalux

Thanks to all for their condolences. I went to my Stephen Ministry meeting after church today and it was a bit of a somber occasion b/c two beloved church members passed from cancer this week (one being my care receiver). The memorial service is on Thursday and my husband will go with me.

I also have 2 daycare tours, a court appearance on Wednesday, and an infant CPR class this week. I keep saying I'm going to start slowing down, but I never do. I hit my car bumper on a parking deck pole this morning because I am having trouble focusing on things and just going out to run errands seems to exhaust me these days. Much less working a full day and fitting in appointments etc. If I don't slow down voluntarily, my body is going to make me and I don't want to jeopardize the well-being of these babies. On that note, I am going to make myself take a nap right now. :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MIL lives 4 hours away :-(


----------



## lavalux

Still Junebug ... that is sad that she didn't make the effort.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know... Our 4 year old nephew gets her all the time. His mom is single, I understand she needs a lot of help. But to be in the same city for 2 weeks and not bother even calling to see if we can all do dinner together? I'm done. :cry:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - you post brought me to tears. No, you don't need to "get over" Jackson. He will always be a part of your life (and Amelia's). I am sorry that you have to try and justify your feelings to your SIL as you shouldn't have to. She shouldn't invalidate your feelings, just be supportive. I agree with Chris, don't waste your time trying to change peoples opinions. I also agree with Laura your joy and love for Amelia is separate from your joy, love, and grief you have for Jackson. BTW- you DO NOT sound overly dramatic! You ALL will be in my prayers for peace and comfort. 

I am glad that you are having more success with Breastfeeding and that you are pumping an additional 3oz afterwards as well. That is GREAT! I too look forward to taking Katelyn to see all the Christmas lights. I also admit that I went to BRU (babies r us) the other day and bought Katelyn 2 Christmas outfits...they were buy one get one 50% off! How could I resist!

Laura - i am sorry for your loss. What a great thing you are doing

CJ &#8211; I have no words for your MIL. Are you close? I have a similar situation with my MIL. She lives literally 10 minutes from us and will go for like a month without seeing Katelyn. I tell her all the time she can come over whenever she wants, etc. We try to call her, but then she will say &#8220;oh I have been busy or I have been sick, etc&#8221;. I have decided that it is now in my DH&#8217;s responsibility to deal with her visiting our daughter. 

Jules &#8211; Glad your back and glad you are feeling better. My OB/GYN always told me when I was pregnant that if I felt I was important enough to call about, then to just go ahead and come in. She said 9x out of 10 they can&#8217;t really tell what is wrong over the phone and that they will end up telling you to come in anyway. So I am glad that you went to your Dr and got checked out. 

Beth &#8211; Apple bread and cake &#8211; YUMMY. How was the craft fair? I am sure it was a success. 

Chris 1 &#8211; LOL on the breastfeeding&#8230;just when you think your out&#8230;she pulled you back in hee hee. That is great that you are now starting to enjoy it. I myself was thinking that I may have to stop after Christmas. I had originally planned on pumping until Katelyn was 1 year corrected, but the thought of pumping 3-4x a day until June made me want to cry LOL. After December, I will have revisit. By the way, Sophie is the same size as Katelyn. Good for you for taking a night off and partying. Hey midnight is late when you are used to going to be early (and getting up at 3 or 4). Yes, please post photos!

Viv &#8211; your photos are probably too big. They have to be like 300x300 in order to post them. If you just click on the little paper clip guy you can upload them from your home computer. Shoot me a PM if you need help resizing them. 

AFM &#8211; we left Katelyn yesterday with her adoptive grandparents (close friends of our from church who are like our surrogate parents!) and she did really really well. Her sleep pattern was a bit off. We met up for dinner and about 2 minutes after I picked Katelyn up she fell asleep in my arms! She slept until about 9:45. I had to wake her up to put her in her pjs and feed her. At least she stayed awake until about 11, then slept until 7am this morning. I was fearful that she would wake up at 3 or 4. Today is the last day for sweet potatoes. Tomorrow we give her carrots. Hopefully she likes them as much as the sweet potatoes. Because of the change in her diet, she hasn&#8217;t been pooping regularly. In fact she hadn&#8217;t pooped since Friday. My DH just called to tell me that she finally pooped. I did a little happy dance. Isn&#8217;t it crazy how now that we are moms we get excited when our babies poop! LOL. I wouldn&#8217;t change it for the world though!

Hi to everyone else (Chris 2/Hannah, Amanda/Jo, Charmaine (GIA hee hee &#8211; Gemma, Isabella, Annemarie), Terri /Big E and little E, Angela/Ethan, Lucy/Matilda (we need recent photos), CeeDee, Rowan, Skye, Lynn B (where you been sweetie- if you are lurking know that we miss you!) hopefully I didn&#8217;t leave anyone out. Please let me know if I did. Have a fantastic Monday!!!! 

Best,
Steph


----------



## skye2010

Girls I missed you all, just didn't have time to read all the posts yet. Will do tomorrow xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! I posted this in my journal, but wanted to get some of you more seasoned moms opinion/or not so seasoned moms too ;)

I have a question for you girls. Usually at night Sophie will fall asleep after her last feeding, i'll swaddle her and she'll go down for the night. Sometimes she'll fight it so after I swaddle her i'll have to hold her tight (so she won't break out of the swaddle) and rock her to sleep (all the while she's crying). It usually only takes 30-60 seconds then she's down. During the day to get her to nap I have to do the swaddle struggle every time. It works but peope say she should learn to fall asleep on her own. Well yes I agree, but a. Isn't she too young? b. She won't sleep just cry. c. At what age do you stop swaddling? d. If she is sleeping her nights then whats the prob with swaddling and does she need to fall asleep on her own? e. What else do you suggest I do to get her to sleep?

I dunno as stress free as it would go have a baby that fell asleep without any work from me, why fix whay ain't broke? People say if you rock her to sleep she'll always need to be rocked but so what if it works? What are the alternatives? Keep in mind she's only two months old.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Svet, Z had to be swaddled for 3 months and rocked to sleep until 5 months. After that she started being able to fall asleep on her own. Just keep doing what you're doing, she needs this right now :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :flower:
Been missing so long that I don't know where to start 
I guess i'll start with complimenting all the bb avatars :haha:. I love all the halloween cuties. I wanna bite of Ethan's pumpkin cheeks. How cute does a little boy get? Than I wanna eat little Miss Strawberry Zoe. Than I can lick a bit of Amelia as an ice cream. :)) Steph are you not dressing up Katelyn as a peach or sthg?? Pls update the xmass outfit photos when u take them.

NMG I loved your 4d images. I was resisting getting one untill I sew yours. It is so amazingly detailed. I can't wait to get 4d photos too:))) BTW I also thought Poppy has your cheeks :)) When is your bassinet arriving I wanna photo. I love the fact that Poppy is alread talking to daddy. Hahahah

JB yayyy!! another team blue in the thread and a great name. As for your Mil that is an odd behaviour. But I'm used to having a weird family :hugs: Wish I could pick them like I pick my friends. :hugs:

Angela I am no where near that stage yet but pls share any yummy recipes :)) BTW is it possible just to boil the veggies instead of steaming? Do they lose too much of the vits that way?

Jules I love the kicking and moving as well :) It just feels great to know she is there and growing. And the kicks get stronger with time. They sleep for a bit (2-3 hrs) and than move for a bit :) So cute. Shirin gets happy especially after I eat a big lunch or dinner. Although I think she didn't like it the other day when I had a very spicy curry. My stomach was upset afterwards and she moved all night. Than slept untill the afternoon the next day. Lol! No more spicy food for me.

Laura I'm really sorry for your friend who passed away. It is such a wonderful thing you are doing to help people in need. I bet it gives you a lot of satisfaction. Whe are you getting the 4d done? How is the hip pain? You must be exhausted not having a proper sleep as well. You will slow down soon even if you don't want it cause your body will demand it. I already started huffing and puffing on stairs, long walks, uphills, shopping trips and housework. I had dinner guests this Saturday and spent 5 hrs in the kitchen cooking. Even though my cleaner did half of it I was so tired. Ended up sleeping all day on Sunday. 

Chris how wonderful you had a good time with family and Sophie :)) Wowsy, partying yummy mummy already. :rofl: Pls update photos of Sophie. The breast pain sounds ouch... Did you use any cremes that worked?

Rebekah I'm sorry that your Sil was insensitive and ignorant about Jackson. People sometimes are not understanding unless they've been through it themselves. :shrug: Jackson is a part of your family other people's opinions can't change that. :hugs:

Steph are you introducing the veggies one by one? That's interesting. 

Viv how are you hon? Any improvement on bf?

Anna how's the colick? And how are youu?? 

Sunshine how are you and little sunny Hannah?

Ceedee, Tery, Lucy :kiss::kiss:

AFM apart from what seems to be a habitual imsomnia around 4-5 am :wacko: and a bit of acidy tummy I'm fine. My bathroom will be fixed soon :happydance: and I can start with nursery hopefully. This weekend we are going to a baby show/fair. I hope it's not just a gimick and we could get some bargains for supplies and essentials. Most of the clothes shopping is done. I don't wanna overdo it so I'll wait for the birth to see what else I would need. I'm going to order the furniture soon which takes 6-8 weeks. Both Julian's dad and my mum seems excited about the baby. Mum's getting a few hand knitted cardis and blankets done for me :winkwink:

Also the earthquake in Turkey was a shock to us all. Most of my phone calls and FB posts are about this. Luckily my mum and relatives live in another part of Turkey but we all feel sorry for the hardship and misery the people in Van has right now. My mum also lives on an earthquake plate so we couldn't help but feel "What if it happened in Izmir?" There was a little 2 week old baby (who was born premie) pulled out of the rubble in the earthquake after 2 days. Incredibly her mum was rescued later on. My heart melted when I saw the images on the internet. Thank God she is a tough cookie. 

That's all for now. Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies! 

Hannah's been a real handful lately, which is why I haven't been on. I just wanted to let you all know I've been thinking of you and hope to catch up on everyone soon!


----------



## svetayasofiya

It gets better Chris!!! I didn't beleve it when people said that to me but it really does get better! xoxo


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris 1 &#8211; I stopped swaddling Katelyn at 3 months. She had started kicking out of it anyway and we took her to physical therapy (because she is preemie) and the PT said we should start swaddling a bit more loosely, well I just stopped. Katelyn didn&#8217;t seem to care. I actually still rock her to sleep and if she wakes up when I put her in her crib, I will pat her chest for a while. I am actually kind of struggling with the decision to have Katelyn go to sleep on her own. By the time I get home from work it is about 6 or 6:30. I feed her, bathe her, and then read her a story. I like rocking her to sleep because otherwise I don&#8217;t get to spend that much time with her. I think she needs some mommy cuddle time, so I am ok with rocking her to sleep. I am sure I will probably regret it later though&#8230;

Skye &#8211; Yes, I do plan on dressing Katelyn up. I always call her my Katiebug, so she will be going as a Ladybug for Halloween. We just got the costume yesterday and have &#8220;trick or treating&#8221; at my job on Friday, so I will post photos then. As for introducing veggies one at time &#8211; that is what you are supposed to do to make sure there is no allergic reaction to any food and you are supposed to wait 3-5 days before introducing another new food. If you introduce several at the same time you won&#8217;t know which is the culprit. I feed her the other food I know she is ok with as well, but new foods get introduced 1 at a time (not just veggies, but fruits and stuff as well &#8211; I just haven&#8217;t gotten around to the fruits yet). Have fun t the baby fair. Even if it is a gimmick, it is always fun to look at baby stuff! Glad your mom and inlaws are excited as well. 

Chris 2 &#8211; Glad you popped in! Post when you can &#8211; like I said, the only reason I am able to post as much as I do is because I am at work LOL. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope your day is going well!


----------



## pablo797

HappyAuntie said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> The person who posted here probably posted over on the original thread too. She was a winner that one. I'm sure there are plenty more like her that think we shouldn't have children after a certain age. They can kiss my.....well, we get the hint. :winkwink: :thumbup:
> 
> No, actually, we got a pregnant 17yo calling us bitter old hags. She was a real charmer. Don't worry - we collectively kicked her a$$ and then reported her. :gun: :cool:Click to expand...

OMG!!


----------



## pablo797

Hi All!!

Lurking and getting caught up, quick note to say hi, hope all is well with everyone and I will get fully caught up tonight. Baby is waking now and off to pharmacy to fill her prescription. Will fill in the blanks later. We are well and just dealing with the colic and gas thing. Some really good days, some really bad. However she is adorable and just last week started smiling at me. My heart melts. Will post more later . . . promise.

xxx Anna


----------



## lavalux

skye2010 said:


> Laura I'm really sorry for your friend who passed away. It is such a wonderful thing you are doing to help people in need. I bet it gives you a lot of satisfaction. Whe are you getting the 4d done? How is the hip pain? You must be exhausted not having a proper sleep as well. You will slow down soon even if you don't want it cause your body will demand it. I already started huffing and puffing on stairs, long walks, uphills, shopping trips and housework. I had dinner guests this Saturday and spent 5 hrs in the kitchen cooking. Even though my cleaner did half of it I was so tired. Ended up sleeping all day on Sunday.
> 
> Y'all ... how do you excerpt a quote from someone else's post?
> 
> Skye,
> I am having less hip pain since I started putting a pillow between my legs at night and I think that the rib pain is associated with how Baby B is positioned so that comes and goes. I had a bit of a melt down Monday in the middle of the night after several evenings without only a few hours sleep - I get up at like 3 or 4 am to pee and cannot fall back asleep until around 6:30 or 7 am, then get one more hour before getting up to go to work. My DH was very sweet and let me cry on his shoulder. I kept saying I can't do this anymore, I'll never make it another 4 months. So now he insists that I take a nap after work every day so that the nighttime insomnia doesn't affect my ability to perform at work. Things are so stressful at the office right now that I just sit up worrying about opposing counsel antics and my colleagues having to take up my slack when I go on leave. I think it will be better when I go on modified leave.
> 
> So glad your mom is ok. I was thinking of you with the earthquakes in Turkey. I saw that story about the baby being pulled from the rubble and then reunited with her family. Amazing story! You are amazing cooking for dinner guests and even doing half the cleaning! :) I ate cereal the other night for dinner when DH had to work late b/c I was too lame to make anything else. You and NMG put me to shame! ha!
> 
> Ok, off to nap.
> 
> Hello to all the other girls. I will post more soon. L


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Well, ((sigh)) I had two opportunities for a nap. One at 330pm and one at 7pm. 330pm I got into bed and BOOM! I thought, what the heck?? :shrug: Looked out the bedroom window to find a HUGE accident outside my window from what was a chain reaction. No sleep at that time as shortly after, Amelia was crying to be fed. The second time Doug called then right after my mom called to talk for what seemed to be ages. Now it's 8p and I had "hoped" to watch a movie on the Hallmark channel. Oh Sleep! How you mock me. :haha:

It seems as though Amelia sleeps a whole lot! She's up more during the evenings with her eyes open for about a half hour but otherwise she's sleeping and we wake her to feed then she goes down again. Is this normal?? I'm hearing SO MANY mothers talk of colicy babies and their babies screaming every two hours that I get kinda worried. The only time Amelia cries is diaper changes, baths and when she has bad gas or can't poop. I'm lacking sleep because we're waking her up to feed all the time....and again, breast feeding for some reason makes me TIRED. Even pumping makes me sleepy. I don't know why...all I can think of is the progesterone issue from the bf'ing and the overabundance I've had with the Pupps issue post Op which I still have a mild case of.

Skye, I saw that new report on the baby and her mother. They said the grandmother came out too. They were looking for the father though. I hope they found him alive too. I was in literal tears when they brought the baby out and said mom was okay too. :cry: Just praising God for good news!


----------



## skye2010

Weirdest thing happened :)) Hahhaha. Dh sent me a mail with a link to a bb girl clothes online shop. The women on his desk were talking about a strawberry outfit and he tells me "If these women are all onto this strawberry outfit, we gotto have one too!!!' Hahhahahhaaha!!!. My rough and tough guy who doesn't let me speak of fashion at home ever. :rofl::rofl::rofl: That's what a little girl does that to men huh????!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

That's funny Skye!


----------



## lavalux

Hi Cee Dee! How are you feeling? How's the LO doing in there?


----------



## CeeDee

I'm doing well. Morning sickness has slacked off and I've got so much more energy. Little one seems to be doing well. I have my next appointment next Friday. I also get to schedule my next ultrasound. :happydance:


----------



## skye2010

Sunshine and Anna I hope it gets better for you girls soon :) so you guys have time to come back to us and share more experiences :)

Steph I gotta see Katelyn as a little Ladybug, Hahahahhahahaaha!!! That will be so funny and cuteee!!! Hahahahahaha!!!

Rebekah it seems like Amelia is on the way to settle into a routine. :)) That's great, u lucky girl.

Laura thank u for asking after mum :) She is a lot better after having 5 courses of serums since the end of summer. Her left hand is still a bit dodgy but it is under control. Also the fact that she finally caved in to have a helper improved her health and my state of mind a lot, Thank God.
The pillow between the legs is a real life saver NO? I squueze a pillow in every cavity LOL! (neck-shoulder, legs, back) Sleep like a sausage roll. hahahahahaha!!!!
Sweetie heavy work load will be there when you come back and don't worry I bet they will manage. Baby B must be lodged in your chest cavity somehow. Did the dr say he might move? Can't wait to see their us photos. BTW when are you going to start picking names? xxx

Ceedeee pls share the us photos. Will it b 3D??? That technology is amazing isn't it. I am still surprised how detailed NMG's bb photos were. :)))


----------



## sunshine71

Hi ladies! Like Anna's Jo, Hannah has colic so when she is quiet and sleeping, and I have a few precious moments to myself, I just crash on the couch and stare into space... :wacko: The doc is starting her on a new script to see if it helps (can't remember the name of it), so we'll see... She was actually pretty good yesterday/last night, so I got a little bit of sleep. Woo-HOO!! And the in-laws are over now visiting with her (Boo!!!) but at least it frees me up a bit. 

Junebug - congrats on your little boy!!! :cloud9: Hubby must be so excited! Now that I've had Hannah, I wish we would've started sooner. If I wasn't already 40, I'd really like to try to give my DH a son. Ahh, well. I'm _more_ than grateful for the little girl we have! Even if she IS driving me crazy lately... :haha:

Anna - happy belated! 

It sounds like all the mamas and mamas-to-be are doing well - very interesting to hear about all the BFing issues. One thing caught my attention, though - the amount of ped visits you all seem to have. We brought Hannah into the office two days after we came home from the hospital and met with the lactation nurse for about an hour - she weighed her before and after a feeding, checked her reflexes, gave me some feeding tips and all that sort of thing, then told us to make an appointment for a 6 week checkup (we have that on Wednesday). I did bring her in a few weeks ago because of the colic issues, but that wasn't a scheduled well-visit. It seems like you all are bringing your babies in every few weeks or so? Or did I just read that wrong? I have absolutely no idea how much Hannah weighs now to know if she's getting enough milk (I'm BFing exclusively). I just go by the amount of diapers she puts out a day. So far she's w/in healthy guidelines and she seems fine, so I guess we're okay... :shrug: Guess we'll find out on Wednesday.

Well ladies, I'd better go make an appearance with the in-laws. Have a good weekend! :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Chris,

Amelia looks kind of like Hannah in your avatar when we're trying to burp her. That position makes me smile as they are SO CUTE!

We had twice weekly visits for two weeks because Amelia had lost 1 lb in the NICU. After two weeks she lost a half ounce when they said normally babies are back to their weight. Monday's visit proved she gained 7 ounces so now we're up to a month for a visit for her two month shot visit. The reason we were going so often is because of the weight loss from nicu. They had to monitor her. 

She has a visit also with a specialist in a couple weeks because breech babies are known to have hip dysplasia so she's have an invasive ultrasound on her hips to be sure she doesn't have it. I'm freaked out a bit because if she DOES have it, she'll be wearing a brace like forest gump poor little thing.

Okay, another neurotic question ladies. Amelia sleeps a lot in the course of a day. She's 4wks now and while she's latching on nicely...she sleeps. We had to wake her up for feedings every 3 hours. Though the Dr. said to still wake her every 3 hours one of the older nurses at the hospital who works with Doug told us to let her sleep through the night and SHE'LL wake us when she's hungry. She said the baby needs her sleep too. So we started doing that the other night and she's waking us up about every 5 hours. The sleep is fantastic BUT, I don't want her to lose weight again SO we're trying to feed her every 2and a half hours when she awakes. It's proving to be hard because she'll take it in for 15mins and fall back to sleep. :wacko: Doug supplemented her today and last night with formula as I'm thinking the formula is a bit thicker for her and will give her what she needs for now. 

I'm going to try to bf'd her again now and maybe supplement with my breast milk. I got 5 ounces pumped already today. Can you believe it?! :happydance:

The sleeping issue has me nervous. I'm unsure if it's normal. She IS up sometimes with her eyes open. Especially when daddy's home. It seems like she's comfortable with momma and falls asleep either in my arms or at the boob and with daddy plays and LOVES to jump up n down with him. Does this seem okay?!

Also, does anyone know why Mylicon is no longer on the shelves. It looks as though it was recalled in 08' and may have not been stocked since OR been stocked and back on recall because none of the stores has the name brand. :shrug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Chris/Rebekah,

I had several dr appointments because of Katelyn being preemie. She had to see the Ped, then the eye dr (this took several appointments because her retinas were not mature enough to check them the 1st 3 times we went). Then she had physical therapist appointment, along with a gastro person due to her reflux, and then neurologist. As well as her 2, 4, 6 month check-up and shot appointment. Even now she has a follow-up with the eye dr and then every month until April she will have to go and get an RSV shot.

Oh by the way, I love your avatar Chris...when Katelyn was around that age and I would burp her in that position she would extend her arms out like she was superman and then BURRRP! Hee hee 

Rebekah - Katelyn had eating problems in the beginning as well. It would take her an hour or longer to eat 30ml-45ml. She wasn't gaining weight like her ped had hoped so we started adding just a 1/2 teaspoon of rice cereal to her bottles to help her with weight gain per our Pediatrician. As far as the sleeping, we let and still let Katelyn tell us when she is hungry. When she was in the NICU they fed her every 3 hours on the dot, but they told us when we took her home to let her set the schedule. I totally understand though about making sure she is getting enough to eat. I used to get worried that Katelyn was sleeping too much and was hungry. Maybe try letting her lead the feedings for like 1 or 2 days and see how it goes. If you still feel she isn't eating enough after that, then go back to what you were doing. And Katelyn used to almost always fall asleep Katelyn at the boob and still will when I feed her at night and early in the morning LOL. I hope that helped. At the end of the day, you do what YOU feel is right for Amelia. You know her better than anyone and your instincts will be right cuz mommies be knowing!

AFM - Katelyn came trick or treating at my job today. I will post photos of her in her ladybug costume when I get home. Hee hee. Well I now have a sugar high eating Katelyn's candy and am about to go home and start my weekend. 

Have a great Friday everyone!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Steph. I knew you'd have some input! :hugs: Looks like it's normal then and we'll continue to let her sleep and feed her or supplement as needed. As far as the rice cereal, did you have to heat it or the milk up before giving it to Katelyn? Was it too thick for her to swallow?!


----------



## Vivienne

Hi Rebekah.

I feed Cal when he wants it, which is still every 2-3 hours. I'm still having issues with him feeding from me. He wants to but falls asleep or gets upset with my flow and pulls off. I persevere and top up with formula if needed which is usually in the evening.

He doesn't sleep much and never has so you are very lucky with Amelia! We have absolutely NO routine either!!!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Chris, I never had many appt for Sophie. They were all fr me because of the thrush and endometritis. Sophie had a two week check up and two month. My Dr. Skipped the six week because she was doing so well at her two wk. Now her next is at four months. We have gov't run clinics I can go to get her weighed whenever I want to. I'll probably go when she is 12wks. Nice to hear from you! Sorry about the colic. 

Rebekah, like the others have said I wouls stop waking Amelia and feed on demand. She is four weeks now, she can certainly go longer at night.If youre worried make sure she eats often during the day. That il also help her differentiate bw day and night. Don't let her fall asleep at the breast. I know easier said than done but do everything you can to wake her so she has a full feed. Even ifit takes an hr. I wouldn't worry that she sleeps alot especially if she is having alert times where she is interacting with you. Is she smilibg yet? At four weeks Sophie was qute the fussy disaster in the evenings so enjoy the silence :thumbup:


I am 37 today :shock:


----------



## lavalux

Happy Birthday, Svet! Hope you are celebrating with your family.


----------



## CeeDee

Skye, I&#8217;m hoping it will be 3d, my doctor said they have the equipment and will do both. I can&#8217;t wait.

Sunshine71, Love the new avatar. Hopefully Hannah will be better after the medicine. I hope you enjoyed your in-laws.

MA, You are doing so well with pumping. Seems like Amelia likes Daddy as a play thing and Mommy as a cuddle bug.

MissMuffet, I can't wait to see pics of Katelyn.

Viv, I hope little Cal gets into a routine soon. Sorry!

Hi, Chris! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks everyone!

Chris....happy birthday! :hugs: Yes, Amelia smiles a little bit...or is it gas?! Whatever the case, she's as cute as a button. I even love it when she has a complete tantrum. She's SO ADORABLE!! She was at the boob for an hour tonight. :wacko: I swear I'm a milking cow! She takes it in, spits it out and round and round we go. I offered her the other boob and we were on it for awhile and FINALLY done! :happydance: THEN I move to pumping to amp up my supply. I'm finally getting 3 ounces by mid day and by evening 5 ounces out of both boobs. Hopefully that's good. I pray for more to store.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thx guys!

MA 5oz out of both boobs??? :shock: What are you doing with all this milk? D you pump after every feeding?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Thx guys!
> 
> MA 5oz out of both boobs??? :shock: What are you doing with all this milk? D you pump after every feeding?

No, 5 ounces combined. :rofl: It'd be a blessing if I got it out of both I'd be smooth sailing!:winkwink::haha: I'd probably freeze some and refrigerate the rest for Doug to bottle feed in the am hours.:thumbup: Now that's kind of like dreaming...kinda like what one would do if they won the lotto. :rofl:


----------



## Vivienne

Happy Birthday for the other day Chris :hugs:

Rebekah, I am a full on cow. :wacko:I feed Cal and still have to pump to get rid of the extra. My supply still hasn't regulated, so if Cal is full, I still have to pump otherwise I leak (not so much leak as pour, I have to use two breast pads on each breast to sop it up) I can pump out an extra 2-4 ounces from my breasts every 3 hours or so. I know pumping ramps up supply but if I don't do it, it soaks through everything and runs everywhere and I feel so full. It's crazy!!!

Try not to overpump cos I think that's what happened early on for me when I was in hospital. And when Amelia has a spurt she will ramp up your supply too.

I bought milk bags and am freezing where I can. It's a great idea.

Also seeing a lactation consultant again to see how I can regulate my supply and stop ruining my clothes. Mainly cos I'm sick of all the laundry!!!!!

Hey Anna, how's Jo??

Chris #2 hows wee Hannah's colic???

NMG hows all the baking going!!!!!!!

Lava, is the morning sickness easing???

Anyone heard from Charmaine and the gorgeous three :kiss:baby::baby::baby:
Skye, how are you feeling??

Hi to Rottpaw, Ceedee, Junebug, and gosh anyone I've missed?? 

PS: had my first breastfeed in a parents room today. Just gave him a top up to keep him quiet!!!! Cal just wouldn't wait and we were out exploring our new "shopping" strip mall made out of shipping containers in the destroyed centre of town. It was amazing to see and made me feel so much better, even if we have lost over 2000 buildings in the city and it's pretty much just vacant lots!
Have also been discharged from hospital so we are officially on our own now!!!! Scared much!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi Viv so nice o hear from you! Glad to hear you are home now. How is everything going? BF in ublic can be intimidating the first few times but now i've gotten the hang of it. I love those mommy rooms. We have them at our malls too and they are great! How is Callum? What's his weight? He must be thriving with all the milk you are producing. When you give him a bottle how many ounces does he drink? 
Sorry about your city. I imagine it will take a very lng time to rebuild. The shipping container mall is a brilliant idea. 

Big hellos to everyone!!! Viv is right, its been awhile since we heard from Charmaine. With three girls, I can't imagine she gets online ever. We miss you Char!


----------



## lavalux

Viv & MA,
I hope I can b'feed like you two. Well done! And Congrats Viv for being discharged from the hospital. Bet you are glad to be home.

Hi to MrsMuffet, Svet, Sunshine, Austin, Skye, NMG, Angela, Pablo, Codegirl, Rowan, Jules, Junebug, Ceedee.

AFM,
I turned 40 yesterday. Where did all the time go? DH gave me bubble bath, a comfy maternity velour sweatsuit for lounging around after work & a memory foam mattress pad. Three things a pregnant girl needs. Ha! Ha! My mom gave me her charm bracelet that she got 67 years ago for her sweet 16 by her dad. A very sentimental gift. Of course, we are still waiting for the best gift next year... these two babies. I feel so blessed. We had a nice dinner with family. Low key & relaxing. Tonight there will be trick or treating for all the kids in the neighborhood. I hope we have enough candy to pass out. We can sit on our front porch steps & see all the costumes. I love it ... Such fun! Happy Halloween!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy Birthday Laura!!! :hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Happy belated birthday, Lava!


----------



## lavalux

Thanks for the birthday wishes! I have a question for y'all that I also posted in the multiples section but would also love your feedback if you don't mind giving it.

The question is about choosing the twins' godparents. Neither DH nor I have any living siblings.

The only experience I have with this is with my best friend's children. I am the godmother of her daughter (Charlotte) who is now 13. It has been a huge honor for me, especially since I didn't get married until I was 38 and didn't know if I'd ever have children of my own. Charlotte also has her dad's best friend and wife as godparents. So she has 3. So does her brother. It is my understanding that this is traditional in their faith which is Episcopalian, but I am Lutheran and don't think that they have any rules except that one godparent be a "Christian" without specifying a particular denomination. 

So this is what I was thinking ... let me know if this is too much or too confusing.

For the girl, Lily, we would have my best friend - mentioned above - and her husband (my god-daughter is very excited to finally be getting a "little sister") as well as one of my good girlfriends who is currently single, but will probably get married and have a family of her own one day. My best friend is Episcopal but the other single girlfriend was never baptised and actually converted to Judism to honor her birth father's faith.

For Liam, we would have my husband's best friend and his wife (not practicing Christians). However, I have another very good girlfriend whom I've known for over a decade. I met her at my church. She is single and may not have children of her own. I know how honored she would be to be asked to serve as Liam's godmother and she has been most involved in my pregnancy, is throwing me a shower, and lives in our neighborhood. But, I don't know about a boy having 1 godfather & 2 godmothers. Maybe it doesn't matter.

Is this just crazy? I don't think I would offend any of the friends asked, but I don't want it to be too complicated. What do you think?

Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy birthday Laura! 

I miss Charmaine too! 

As for bf'ing. I'm finding that it's a love/hate thing. :haha: I move forward, and then something happens like she goes from 3 ounces to 4 now and I'm back to not getting enough. I don't know what's going on but my supply has gone to 2 ounces when I pump. I'm thinking she's getting more so I'm just not pumping more. :shrug: That doesn't leave much for early morning bottle feeds when Doug takes the reigns and I get to sleep in. He mixes 2 ounces of my breast milk with 2 ounces of simlac advanced formula.

Every time we supplement I feel "betrayed" by my bodies inability to provide her with all she needs when she needs it. That includes extras for storing. I'm sure I'm getting there, it just seems like such a chore sometimes. I'm still unsure if she's getting what she needs by breast because she's now sucking on her hands afterwards. So, on top of bf'ing her, I feed her an ounce and a half or so. Though I just gave her a pacifier and she's now asleep so maybe she wasn't extra hungry?? :shrug: Oh how I wish these babies came with manuals!

So now I'm starting to wonder if I should just formula feed and spend the quality time feeding her and playing with her than I do the time consuming pain in the bum it is to pump and feed and she STILL may not be getting what she needs. I don't know. It seems like one step forward and two steps back! It's definitely a mind challenge ladies! At least in my opinion it's not coming so easy.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Oh, you girls are so sweet!! And correct, I seem to hardly have ANY time these days... LOL. I only thought it was busy when we came home from the hospital! 

I haven't gotten to catch up & read all your posts, but I hope that everyone and their little bambinos are well!! PG mommas, rest up!!! and enjoy your adult outings - go out with your hubby's every chance you get until the baby/babies arrive! :)

Happy Halloween! We are going as "Three peas in a pod" - have super cute little pea costumes! Just to a small neighborhood cul-de-sac party. Hope everyone has a super holiday!!!

Love & hugs to you all!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Birthday Chris!!! Happy Birthday Laura!!!! WOW October is Birthday month apparently!

Viv - glad you are home! You will be GREAT!

Charmaine!!!! Welcome back! We missed you

I am at work and will be leaving shortly and will write a proper post then oh and will post photos of my little lady bug!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> Hi Viv so nice o hear from you! Glad to hear you are home now. How is everything going? BF in ublic can be intimidating the first few times but now i've gotten the hang of it. I love those mommy rooms. We have them at our malls too and they are great! How is Callum? What's his weight? He must be thriving with all the milk you are producing. When you give him a bottle how many ounces does he drink?
> Sorry about your city. I imagine it will take a very lng time to rebuild. The shipping container mall is a brilliant idea.
> 
> Big hellos to everyone!!! Viv is right, its been awhile since we heard from Charmaine. With three girls, I can't imagine she gets online ever. We miss you Char!

It's good to be home. BF'ing in public is terrible. I can never get him latched properly without a pillow as I have whooping boobs and need the support!! 
Callum gets weighed tomorrow so I'll let you know. I reckon around 12 pounds maybe?
With the bottle it depends. Sometimes he will have 50 mils sometimes 20 mils about an ounce on average. It's usually only at night during the 'witching hours' 5-10pm when he just arses around at the breast. He also gets really windy at night and hates to feed from me then. He usually does his bowel motions when feeding too so he's busy wriggling and fussing and latching and unlatching, crying and being generally miserable. It's a bit tiring for us all so that's when the bottle comes out.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vivienne :hugs: you are doing awesome!!! It gets easier and easier with the BF'ing, I found with baby having head control it became easier to nurse in public!

I had my apt today! No trouble finding the HB with doppler. Final chromosome report normal, and it IS a boy. Got a prescription for my severe constipation issue (Colace), thank heavens! (sorry if TMI!)

My anatomy scan is booked for December 6th and then I see my OB right after.

AND I know little Z's birthday! He's coming on April 18th, as I predicted they would book the C-section. 

So much jumping around in there, especially last night after I ate about 10 mini chocolate bars :blush: Darn Halloween!!! Now we have tons of left overs!

Hoping everyone is doing great, happy belated bday Laura!!!


----------



## skye2010

Hi girls :)

Laura happy birthday :)) u seem well
looked after by the nearest and dearest. Well done to your Dh for being so sweet :) I have no idea about the godmother protocol but I would imagine the more the merryer since your twins will b loved and cherished more :)) thank u for well wishes xx

Viv I have no idea about breast feeding, hope he settles down bit more. Is he growing ok? And is your boobs all healed now??? 

Charmain, it's so nice to c u here finally :) I wanna see your peapods :)

Steph u r so good with all the bf tips :)) cant wait to see katelyn's photos. Hehehe bet she's so cuuute :))

Nmg how's furniture hunting? 

Chris can't believe u r already thinking of the 2nd bb before you wean her hahaha! Now who is really brave???

Rebekah, Amelia is really cute :)) she is a gorgeous sunny bb :) lucky girl!!

Jules, Ceedee, Jb, Anna, Svet, Angela and all girls i managed not to mentionxxx

Afm i'm gonna copy paste what i put on the ttc thread since im on phone. So cross readers sorry to b boring ;) 

Last night I ended up having a bit of a helloween night 
There was a loud party last night so I didn't sleep untill 2-3 than around 5 am I woke up to go to toilet. When I came back I thought I was still peeing. I looked down and found lots of blood coming down my legs. Woke up dh and we rushed to hospital. Poor thing got really scared and started going through all the red lights. My low lying placenta vessels ruptured obviously.

They checked heart beats and scanned the bby. She was looking really sweet and healthy. Thank God. She is now 1,5 kilos which is better than the worst, and I'm 29 weeks today onwards. She was moving and kicking a lot this morning. I think perhaps a bit tired and sleeping now. My bleeding is much less, so it's stable but they are keeping me here untill it stops. The dr told me I might still b bleeding on and off untill delivery so if it happens again or more blood in 48 hrs they will keep me here permanently. also did the steroid injection today and the follow up will b tomorrow just in case. 

I am sitting down still with soiled knickers and hospital gown :(( dhs coming soon to rescue my vanity hopefully with all the toiletries, clothes and mb a lipstick :)

Girls I remember back sometime ago there was a conversation about how to plump up bb in case it comes early. Charmain was talking about a book. Anyone remember what it was? Or what I should b eating to grow this bb as much as I can? It looks like she might b early. Hopefully not now but apparently placenta previa doesn't ever make it to 38 weeks. That's soo far away. I should at least get to 2,5 kilos apparently for her to be more safe. They did tell me even now she has a high chance but plumper and more far gone is better obviously. 

I am feeling all right at the moment. Keeping it cool but I did get a scare last night. It was probobly my fault running around trying to get all bb shopping done ASAP so it was ready if she came early :-/ hehe! Better put mu feet up I realise finally :))

That's it for now, will update and catch up on all u girls more since there's nothing eher to do here except stare at the ceiling :) no distractions is my prize finally.
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## skye2010

Jb 14 weeks and he's already jumping :))) yeeaah, he will b a party boy :) haha. Did u start having the belly really apparent?


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: Skye what a scary experience!!!! I'm so glad everything is ok. Hang in there bubba for a few more weeks, you're mommy needs you a little plumper ;) Sounds like you're in good hands hon, my prayers are with you.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

skye2010 said:


> Jb 14 weeks and he's already jumping :))) yeeaah, he will b a party boy :) haha. Did u start having the belly really apparent?

First of all, yikes what a scare :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sounds like you're in good hands, and 1.5kg is a great weight for 29 weeks! Sorry I can't help with how to plump up a baby... Hoping some of the other ladies recall the book! Have they put you on full bedrest for the remainder of the pregnancy? :hugs: I'll pray for you my dear!!!

AFM, little Zach has been a jumping machine for a few weeks already. Amazing how much more aware I was the second time around as to what is baby movement and what is gas :haha: And yes, I popped last week, at 13 weeks now I looked like I did at 20 weeks with Zoë. He's definitely going to be a bigger baby (she was 7lbs 2oz and I'm only 5 feet 1 inch...).


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Happy All Saints Day!!! 

CJ - CONGRATS on a confirming that it is a boy!!! YAY one of each! I am so glad that everything went well with your scan! 

Viv - I totally understand your need for a pillow. I have HUGE boobs as well and especially with Katelyn being so little I needed a pillow for Bfing as well. That is I also have a cover up thing for when I bf in public. I have only had to use it 2 (I don't count when I am at other peoples homes) out. I am with you, not very fond of doing it in public. I always get hot with the cover up on and always trying to make sure she can breathe. probably why in the beginning I didn't do it as much. It was just easier to give her a bottle. However, it DOES get easier and better. I still get sore nipples every now and then, but now that she can hold her head up I don't need a pillow any more. I can just put a hand under my boob and hold it (still bigger than her head though hee hee).

Skye - What a scare. I am so glad that the two of you are doing well though. Her weight is fantastic! Katelyn was further along by about 5 days and weighed less than you LO did when she was born. So your LO is doing good! I don't remember the name of the book, but know what you are talking about. I am praying that your LO stays in for several more weeks, but that if she does decide to make her entrance a bit sooner that she is healthy and safe. 

AFM - we took Katelyn trick or treating yesterday so my DH could get some candy! We went with his sister and her daughter and her estranged BF. It started out as the most miserable experience ever. The neigborhood the BF wanted to go was soooo crowded. I kid you not, there were at least 300 people on the sidewalk. It was like being at Disneyland on a crowded day. There were LINES to walk up to the houses to get candy! WTH???? After 30 minutes I was done and Katelyn was ready to sleep (it was about 7pm). We went down a different street and it was normal (6-7 kids at a house waiting for candy as opposed to 40!)so we trick or treated on our way back to the car. My DH took photos and am just waiting for him to send them to me so I can post them. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

sorry it's been awhile since I posted, I've been struggling with a decision and I'm so conflicted. 

As you know, my joints are much worse since the beginning of pregnancy and going off my medication. When I saw my rheumatologist, she told me things are getting much worse, so she wants me to go on steroids to make the pain better and inflammation go down. I have a meeting with my cardiologist to talk to him about it too and the rheumy is calling my OB to discuss with her. Charlie and I are praying over it and talking about it non-stop as we both have reservations about it. There is a danger in early pregnancy with cleft palate and cleft lip when you take steroids, but they do give it to you later in pregnancy sometimes to mature the baby's lungs if need be. She told me it will only be a small dose but still..... i think i'd rather take narcotic pain killers for a day or two as needed than be on a course of steroids. 

In the end, I know I have the final say, even if all the doctors clear it for use. And I think in my heart, I don't want to do it. The pain is intense and getting worse (pretty much bed-bound and not moving) but is it worth possibly harming poppy to get some relief? I also started physical therapy to get some movement to the joints and they told me the pain would get worse in the beginning...and it may not even help!

I don't know, I'm so conflicted, the body pain is screaming for pain relief any way I can get it, but my heart is saying, whoa, think about this.

I also got an email from my sister who was the closest to me growing up.... I sent her the 4D pics of poppy and she finally responded to me saying she refuses to look at the pictures, they freak her out and to stop sending them to her. 

oh well. I'm sorry I haven't responded to everyone, I've just been preoccupied. Skye, I'm so sorry about your scare, I hope things will go well and you can take her to term. I will keep you both in my prayers. And happy belated bday laura!


----------



## CeeDee

Skye, That sounds so scary. I am so sorry you had to go through that. Hopefully you&#8217;ll get better soon.

Junebug, That&#8217;s great that you have an active bean. 

MissMuffett, Can&#8217;t wait to see pics.

NMG, Sorry you are in so much pain. With prayer you will find the right answers. Wow! I&#8217;m shocked your sister had such a negative reaction to your pics. Some people!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Viv, I have whoppers for boobies too. :rofl: That's why we don't do public either. I've fed her in my parents room with a blanket over us...it was more private. I MAY do it later on when she's older but right now she's too wiggly, my boobs are too big and she has a hard time latching to my regular nipple so to keep the darn nipple cover over my nipple is a pain. I need the pillow as well. :winkwink:

CJ, WTG on the good outcome. SO GLAD to hear! :hugs:

Skye, Charmaine and I were talking about it because my friend had twins. You boost the babies weight with more protein. I can't remember the name of the book but maybe charmaine will come by again but it's adding more protein. A LOT more protein.

also, the good thing is your past 28wks. If you DO go early, she's more likely to be safer than had you gone before 28wks. I'm praying you at least get to 36wks though. :hugs: So sorry your going through this dear friend.

NMG, so sorry about your sister and to top it off that your in severe pain. Take a moment, pray on it, weight the pro's and cons from feedback on your OB's perspective and go from there. Sounds like your doing all you can, so as long as you keep informed and make your decision from there...I think you'll be going the right direction for you and baby.

Steph 300 ppl on one sidewalk?? CRAZY! :wacko: So glad you got to trick or treat on the way back though. Can't WAIT to see pics of the little cutie-pie. 

Ceedee, how are you??


As for us, after I complained about the one step forward, two steps back of bf'ing...Amelia started latching to one boob only and drinking it for about an hour until it was done. It's been going on today AND I got 3 ounces of breast milk this morning and am up to over 6 ounces today...that's both boobs combined! So there seem to be enough for one feeding in the morning and I'm working on more for storage for the rest of the night. Woohoo! :happydance: As I said, it's an uphill battle sometimes when she starts eating more and I'm trying to get ahead with storing some. I'm enjoying it while it's here.

Christmas music started on the radio this weekend and decorations have been in the stores for weeks now. SO odd. I LOVE Christmas though and am SO GLAD we have Amelia. Can't wait to give thanks for her during Thanksgiving too. :winkwink:

Hoping everyone is doing well. Haven't seen Rowan in here lately. Praying she's okay too.


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
Real quick ... but I think the book may be one for twins ... called When You Are Expecting Twins Multiples Or More by Dr. Barbara Luke. The gist is 100 grams of protein a day to plump up the babies & for mom to gain the same amount as the week # you are on ... so for example, I am 25 weeks, and I've gained 25 lbs already. You & Shirin are in good hands. But definitely rest up.

Junebug,
Congrats on the boy!!!

MA,
Well done on the b'feeding.

NMG,
Wow,.I'm.so sorry you are in such pain. I'm sure you've tried everything like heat, massage, etc. Maybe hold off on the meds until.they are safer, but mommy needs some relief too!


----------



## skye2010

Girls, thank u so much for all the support encouragement and good wishes. U girls are the best xxx it was v scary at the time, but I am goingto keep positive and leave the worst scenarios out. Thank you sooo much xxx

Cj I heard boys are bigger than girls and they are more greedy to eat so no wonder your lo has the energy to jump already :) I'm not on full bedrest yet, will find out in next 48 hrs depending on bleeding. Luckily it almost stopped now. Thank God!

Rebekah and Svet I love the bf cow ticker :)) haha so true that boobs become so public all of a sudden/ I'm really prim when it comes to showing breasts. I took up on Anna's suggestion and ordered Aden and Anais swaddle blankets. They look perfect for bf cover. They are basically printed v v soft medium weight muslin. I'm guessing the print will provide the cover. There must b other brands that do it too. Rebekah I can't wait to get into xmass cause it's my favourite time of the year. Although not sure if I can do much shopping this year. Mb I'll order cute little pressies on the net. Cute things come in small packages no? And I might have the best pressie myself by than. My very own crying and shitting machine who reflects amazing rays of love to dh and me already ;)

Nmg, I am worried about u with your rheumatoid advancing now. I have used steroids untill 12 weeks 10 mg a day than weened off next to weeks. Bbs ok so far. How many mg is the dr suggesting is very impt. My mum has multiple tissue disease, myotitis, ,dermamiosyt, Reynauds, schogren as well as rheumotoid arthritis. (U name it lol) She is on methotraxate as well as small amnt of daily steroids and I know what a pain is to arrange the dosage. She's had it almost 7-8 years now. If you won't use it for a while your condition can and would advance to a stage when it is much more difficult to stabilise and u might need a higher dose. Talk to your ob if chances of her having cleft palette etc is not very high than i would carry o. With your meds. Do u only have rheumatoid or do you have other related autoimmune issues and are u susceptible to getting any of them is sthg you should think about very carefully. I know that taking too little or none of the rheumatoid meds causes serious results. Talk to your ob yourself to get a better picture too. Good luck hon and pls update.

Laura thanx for the name of the book. I think that's the one. Protein diet makes sense but I absolutely hated it when I was ivfing. Yet I will try anything to get this lady ready from now on.

Steph I hate crowds like that :-/ what q nightmare for a bag full of candy.
Also q not very nice halloween experience: People celebrate halloween week more than one particular day here sort of. So you get kids going around any time that week. I was at a local pub the other day. these 2 little kids walked in asking for Treat or Money!!!!! No one keeps candy in the pub so these kids started literally begging. No parents attending with them!!!!! The people in this city has turned crazy really. How can they get their kid to beg like that for petty cash???? That area is very residential, they could b going to many houses instead of the pub???

Xxxx lots of love all


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies so sorry I have been away so long. Going on day 11 of a horrible cold turned sinus infection and bronchitis. Have just been surviving and I am so sorry, I know I owe several people responses. I will catch up on the news as soon as i can and am starting antibiotics today (thank GOD) so should be feeling better soon. 

Love and hugs and prayers to all and Skye honey I am so glad you are both okay!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Angela, :hugs: so sorry your not feeling well. Get better and we'll catch up with you soon.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Get better soon Angela!! :hugs:

NMG, wow you have alot to think about. I wish we could take your pain away. Listen to your doctors. Do what you feel is right but don't suffer needlessly. Maybe there is a hapoy medium with the steroids? I just don't now what to say re. your sister. I swear, how did your family produce such a sweet caring person like you? I hate to put down othe people's family but they seem cold as ice. What did you decide in the end re the baby shwer? 

Hi to everyone e,se! I feel like I am comig down with something. I think I partied too hard for my bday this weekend. I've been very blue and sooooo exhausted. :(

Went for a hufe walk this morning with my new friend. It's a girl I met at my prenatal class. I bumped int her a few weeks back at th doctors and we exchanged numbers. It was like going on a first date. When she texted this evenig i got all excited :rofl: She likes me, she really likes me!!! :haha:


----------



## skye2010

Hahaha :)) Chris could it be cause you are a sweet , pleasant girl :))))). Enjoy the new friendship :)))

Hey Angela so sorry that sounds nasty :(( Get well soon. How's Ethan, does he have it too???


----------



## lavalux

Hope you feel better soon, Angela!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Angela it really sucks to be sick when you have an LO to take care of!!!

NMG, I follow many patients with chronic diseases who are pregnant, many are on much worse drugs than steroids! :hugs: take care of yourself and a bit of steroids won't do much harm. Plus your baby's far past the point of essential organ formation (heart/palate, etc...) so this also decreases the likelihood of congenital defects :hugs:

LOLLL Chris, I know what you mean, I was like that too, giddy as a school girl when making new mommy friends in RL. They've turned into my closest friends now! So glad you found someone you can relate to!

AFM, I'm a royal idiot. Thought the 2 hour talk for students I needed to give was tomorrow, but found out yesterday at 3PM it is TODAY. Am scrambling now, it is at 3... Will check in tonight, hugs to all!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks so much ladies! It definitely is tough to be sick with a little one, because there is no more calling in sick! :rofl: Ethan did not get it thank God and I am so thankful for that. He was sick just a couple weeks ago as was my hubby so hopefully they won't get it. More soon from me and hugs and love to all in the meantime!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good Morning Ladies, 

NMG - I think you have already gotten great advice and it is awesome that we have CJ here who works in that field and can provide guidance as well. Please let us know what your OB says and what you decide. We support whatever decision you make. As for your sister...I am sorry that she said that to you. You should be having POSTIVE comments coming your way and your family should be supporting and making your first pregnancy an enjoyable experience for you. Well we (your BNB) family will make sure that from now on everything is enjoyable...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Share all your fantastic photos with us! We WANT to see them and oooh and ahh over your little Poppy!:thumbup: I also can't wait to hear about all the fabulous things you may be making for THanksgiving and Christmas!!!! :happydance:

Angela - Feel better friend. I know how awful a sinus infection AND bronchitis can be. I got your message the other day as well...right now don't worry about posting stuff...get better :flower:

Chris - YAY on making a new mommy friend. It is awesome. I have become really really close with one of the mommys I met in the NICU. Her daughter is 3 day older than Katelyn. Well she and I have been hanging out since July and are now thick as thieves and always dress our daughters alike hee hee. Enjoy your new friend. You can now have mommy and me play dates!:winkwink:

Skye - Keep us posted and we will continue the prayers for you and baby girl. 

Rebekah - Yeah, they are starting the Christmas stuff here too. I don't mind it either. For me Halloween is a gateway to the REAL holidays LOL. Christmas is my most favorite time of the year and I am soo excited for Katelyn's 1st Christmas. 

We are actually having a small dilemma. My Mom, brother, and Sister want us to go to Denver for Christmas, but I am sure that my Hubby's family want us to stay in town for Katelyn's 1st Christmas. My mom said that she would come to California if we decided to stay, but then her other grandchildren miss out on her. Not sure what to do. 

Anyway, here is 1 photo of Katelyn. I am still waiting for my hubby to send me the rest...I know ridiculous right! Katelyn is with another little girl (a co-workers baby. She and I were preggers at the same time and her EDD was 1 week after mine was...but Katie came early so techincally they are two months apart, but size wise they are about the same.) I cropped the other baby out cuz I don't want to post photos of another persons child on the internet without their permission. 



I will post more photos later.

Best,
Steph

P.S HI to everyone else...Mommies and Mommies to be!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww Steph what a cutie pie :cloud9:

NMG I also meant to comment, I can't believe what your sister said to you :cry: It must be so hurtful to have family members so unsupportive. Big :hug: we're here for you!!!


----------



## CeeDee

She is a cute little ladybug!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Amelia is having a hard time today and has quite a few times lately. Her bm's are formed. They are not loose as some of you have said it is with breastmilk. Of course she's just over a month old now. 

Are any of you have this issue? She's having quite the time pushing her bm's out and has been crying something awful the past several hours. I think I'm going to feed her formula next feed to see if that will work.:shrug:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sophie has a hard time poopung sometimes. Especially whe she was around a month. Pooping seemed to cause her pain, as did gas. It's short lived over a couple of weeks. Her poops were/are always liquidy though. When she has formula they are a different colour and consistancy but still more liquidy than not. :shrug: Is she peeing lot's?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Sophie has a hard time poopung sometimes. Especially whe she was around a month. Pooping seemed to cause her pain, as did gas. It's short lived over a couple of weeks. Her poops were/are always liquidy though. When she has formula they are a different colour and consistancy but still more liquidy than not. :shrug: Is she peeing lot's?

Yes, she's pee'ing a whole lot. Her poo's though are like ours would be. formed. NOT watery by any means. She's been having issues with constipation and I'd assume its uncomfortable pushing it out. The past couple times we've pushed her legs up and she'd push them out that way in literal tears. 

If this keeps up, I may ask the lactation consultant at the pediatricians office. I'm unsure what could be causing it. Or if it's normal. :shrug:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Well my first thought was she is dehydrated but if she is peeing plenty :shrug: Sophie's poos have always been liquidy.... doesnt mean Amelia is not normal. I'd just ask your Dr. The straining and discomfort is normal for her age.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA sorry for not seeing sooner, normal for BF fed babies is daily to weekly poops. If the poo is really hard, then she's constipated. If she's not having a hard time getting it out, then it could be perfectly normal! She sounds hydrated enough for sure :hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> MA sorry for not seeing sooner, normal for BF fed babies is daily to weekly poops. If the poo is really hard, then she's constipated. If she's not having a hard time getting it out, then it could be perfectly normal! She sounds hydrated enough for sure :hug:

Thanks, it seems hard and she cries. She IS hydrated since she goes a lot. What would the reason be for constipation? What can I do to help her? Also is there a reason my breast milk would do that??


----------



## skye2010

:rofl::rofl:Steph I had a good 5 mins chuckle for that photo. How can she be this cuuuteee? hahahahahaha!!!! For xmass arrangements looks like you need 1 long 1 short straw to decide :)) My parents used to have that in every holiday. My mum's in Turkey and DH's dad comes over whenever we spend it in UK so we don't have to make a choice. I think this year we will be having Shirin around too. :)))

JB good luck with the class. I bet it will be great :)

NMG I didn't even go into what your sister said but it is out of order.

Angela hope you are on the mend? Being sick sucks regardless + a baby. ;( :hugs::hugs:

MA, Not there yet so can't comment but :flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM I'm back from the hospital. The bleeding stopped completely for now. I had a bit of a low day yesterday and felt very overwhelmed with what can happen. I hate being in situations where I'm not prepared so I will pack a hospital bag and sort out what needs to be done asap. Still a little freaked out about what if it happens again when DH's at work. I'm advised to call an ambulance. I live 5 mins from a hospital which has a nightmare maternity ward. Drs, nurses, the whole system is full of nightmare stories. My hospital is 15 mins away and has amazing drs and Nicu facilities. So I really don't want an ambulance taking me to the closest hospital. Dunno if it is possible to beg them or sthg. :dohh: Otherwise DH's suggesting to call his dad to stay with us. He is a sweet 72 yr old man who really cares for me and the bb. But he gets nervous and overly fussy. i don't wanna give him a heart attack if it happens again cause I had loads of blood coming out. It really wasn't a good sight at all + it really is awkward, don't wanna strip in frnt of my father in law. :wacko:

Today I'm a bit better, more rested and positive. I am praying I would get at least another month for incubation.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Skye how scary. Hopefully it doesnt happen again but if t did and you were alone, could you call a taxi? At least that way youd be taken to the proper hospital. :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Skye,
Is there a friend or neighbor that could take you? The taxi might work. I think the father-in-law thing could be awkward with him staying with you. But during an actual emergency, you probably wouldn't care very much at that point. I am rooting for Shirin that she stays in for another month. You'd be 34 weeks, right? And babies lungs would be developed.

I am worrying about premature labor too, obviously I want them to stay in until they are as developed & healthy as possible. But I got off the phone with my short-term disability insurance company & discovered if the babies come or I am placed on medical leave like full bedrest or hospital bedrest in 2011, I get no coverage at all even if baby is born after Jan 1 b/c that is when my eligibility begins. However if I am on medical leave and/ or the babies come after Jan.1st, 60% of my salary will be covered until 8 weeks after the delivery. So another reason to keep them cooking until New Years Day at least when I will be 34 weeks 3 days! I am going to start my modified work schedule next week & slow down.

On a happy note, my shower is tomorrow! I am very excited & we will have a good turn-out. I am glad to be doing it early so I can enjoy & get everything together soon. Also, the nursery will be completely done by Thanksgiving. Yay! It is really coming along now. I asked my girlfriend Beth to be Liam's godmother & we ask Scott's best friend & spouse tomorrow. They are driving up from Tampa & the guys will go to the football game & the wife is coming to my shower. We will ask Lily's parents the following week & we take our infant baptism class at church in 2 weeks.

Angela,
We picked up a changing table from Craigslist last weekend & the girl gave me some 0-9 month boy layette items. I got a frog onsie that looks just like Ethan's & thought of y'all. Hope you are feeling better! BTW, we are getting dinner with our friends that live in your neighborhood tonight. Do you want me to give them your maternity clothes (sadly which I've outgrown) & you can have your husband pick them up this weekend? If that works, I would not have time to dryclean the black pants but will give you $20 to do it. If not, I can drive them out to you in the next few weeks. No problem.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mommy's Angel said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> MA sorry for not seeing sooner, normal for BF fed babies is daily to weekly poops. If the poo is really hard, then she's constipated. If she's not having a hard time getting it out, then it could be perfectly normal! She sounds hydrated enough for sure :hug:
> 
> Thanks, it seems hard and she cries. She IS hydrated since she goes a lot. What would the reason be for constipation? What can I do to help her? Also is there a reason my breast milk would do that??Click to expand...

I can't think of a reason BM would CAUSE constipation. There are other reasons for it, definitely discuss with your doctor/lactation consultant but keep up BF'ing!!! She is not dehydrated for sure if she's wetting 6-8 diapers per day!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ooooh Laura have fun at your shower!! :flower:


----------



## Vivienne

Just popping in to say hi:wave:

On a different note it's been a day for stuff crapping out. Vac cleaner blew up, night light I use for feeding at night broke, dropped and broke handle off washing basket :dohh:
And it's Guy Fawkes, keeping Cal awake :cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Viv, I had to google Guy Fawkes :dohh: What a crazy custom! When it rains it pours eh?

Have fun at your shower lava!

Up feeding Sophie, it's 4:45am. I don't understand her schedule anymore. This week she's had me up at 3:30, 5:30, 4:30, and she's started her day ay 6:30 & 7:30. For the pas month she's gone consistently 7-8hrs wthout feeding. I guess she stll is, she's just going to bed earlier, but she's done ten hrs before. How come she is able to do ten one noght and only 7 another? I haven't given her formula since lat Sat. Maybe the one bottle of formula was helping. Now onight is daylight savings. :wacko: Hopefully she'll go to bed earlier but it will guarantee me a early wake up call.


----------



## skye2010

Didn't know Guy's Fawkes was celebrated across the shore as well. It's nice when your kids a bit older and they can appreciate, scary for dogs and small bbs though. My 2 little chichis were yapping last night. Than I fell asleep and don't remember much. I think we'll have a lot more fireworks today.

Laura I'm so excited for your shower :)) Update all the nice little pressies u get. hahahahaha!! And a photo of the cake. We do need a bit more cooking but hopefully it should be ok and we will keep cooking untill Xmass xxx

I talked to my driving instructor's wife who had placenta previa. She had a major bleeding at 28 weeks but than carried to 38wks with a successful cx. No incident in between. I felt a bit better after that. Drs warning sure scared me. But it doesn't mean that it will happen. It's just a possibility. 
I'm off to shopping last bit of neccesities with DH. Than the XMass shopping this week on the net. Exciting :))) Have a nice weekend girls.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Viv, I had to google Guy Fawkes :dohh: What a crazy custom! When it rains it pours eh?
> 
> Have fun at your shower lava!
> 
> Up feeding Sophie, it's 4:45am. I don't understand her schedule anymore. This week she's had me up at 3:30, 5:30, 4:30, and she's started her day ay 6:30 & 7:30. For the pas month she's gone consistently 7-8hrs wthout feeding. I guess she stll is, she's just going to bed earlier, but she's done ten hrs before. How come she is able to do ten one noght and only 7 another? I haven't given her formula since lat Sat. Maybe the one bottle of formula was helping. Now onight is daylight savings. :wacko: Hopefully she'll go to bed earlier but it will guarantee me a early wake up call.

I'm having the same problem. Amelia for 3 days went about 7 hours through the night without waking. the past two nights she's been waking us up around 430, today it was around 730am which is fine, but yesterday was CRAZY for feeding. Literally every two hours I was feeding her. I wasn't sure if she was getting enough milk because we too were feeding her formula so yesterday I gave her one ounce of formula with a little bit of medicine for gas and she was fine the rest of the night. Now right now she's crying...She fed from 145 to 233pm and now she's crying again. :wacko: I don't know what's going on.:shrug:


----------



## lavalux

Just an update about my shower. It was lovely. My hostesses did a beautiful job - great food, two kinds of punch & sangria, a Twins quiz with prizes for the winner, a journal for friends to write advice, predictions, and memories as a keepsake, gorgeous flower arrangements. It was at my friend's Public Relations office that is in a charming old house - very cozy with perfect flow for entertaining. There were 22 women who attended including the hostesses, DH's mom & aunt, my mom, a few former co-workers, school and church friends. 

The wife of DH's best friend came. We had asked she and her husband earlier in the day to be Liam's (the boy twin) godparents. She is the Dean of the Art School at a private university in Florida and she gave us a stack of illustrated books that I just love. So many great gifts! Favorites include handmade knit booties and hats from my mom, a Coach diaper bag that I can later use for legal files at work, an infant swing, boppy feeding pillow, housecleaning services, baby photography services, a closet organizer set, photo albums, scrapbooking sets, plaster kits to make with the babies' handprints and footprints to hang in the nursery, a bathtub filled with toys/shampoo/hooded towels & washcloths, etc., tons of adorable clothes/swaddles/sleepsacks, a bouncer, bottles & feeding supplies, and Scott's favorite ... a bib with a G on it for Georgia, his favorite football team! 

Also, a friend of Scott's in North Carolina picked up a beautiful rug for the nursery for us and will bring it on Thanskgiving. It is a round wool rug with bunnies romping around the border and ladybugs whirring overhead. It is so sweet. Now we just wait for the cribs to come in and I need to get some items I didn't register for like b'feeding supplies, nursing bras (any recommendations?), crib sheets & mattresses.

The best news is that my friend who I told you ladies about that has not had any contact with me since June except for a call 2 weeks ago told me privately after the party that she is 18 months pregnant from her 2nd IVF (after 3+ years of TTC with numerous surgeries & treatment). She has not told anyone but close family I guess due to M/C fears, but I am very excited for her. I am still a little perplexed that she has been pregnant since July and I haven't heard from her. Not that she didn't tell me her news, but that she has had no contact whatsoever. I guess it is something that I may not fully understand, but I am grateful for a happy outcome. I am just delighted for her and really it was the highlight of my day. This makes her the 4th of my close circle of friends to become pregnant in 2011 who will deliver at the age of 40! Now if only my good friend who lost her twins in June has another successful IVF in Jan & gets her sticky bean and I pray for my TTC 1st 35+ girls constantly for the same outcome! I was reading about Sarah & Hannah in the bible today and I know that their time will come, but the pain of infertility struggles is so incredibly hard and it is a pain I wish I could take off their shoulders. It is hard knowing we are not in control of something so deeply desired. Not that I will never complain again about a pregnancy ache or worry, but I must remember to be grateful each day.

Tomorrow is the tour of the maternity wing at the hospital where we deliver as well as the NICU which I'm very curious and nervous about the babies having to use. I am going to try to go back to sleep. It's 6 am and I've been up for 3 hours! zzzzzzz I'm with all you moms feeding newborns in spirit!

Thanks for all the support, ladies! It is all more exciting when I can share with you.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I prayed for months after Jackson Jeffrey passed away and asked that as Hannah gave her son to the Lord, that as I did, He too would provide like he did Hannah. Sure enough He did. This is of course after 10 years of infertility. He DOES provide. Not always in the way we'd like, but He does provide.

Sounds like you had a LOVELY time at your shower. That's how it should be. Nice, light and exciting.

Congrats to your friend as well.


----------



## Vivienne

lavalux said:


> Just an update about my shower. It was lovely. My hostesses did a beautiful job - great food, two kinds of punch & sangria, a Twins quiz with prizes for the winner, a journal for friends to write advice, predictions, and memories as a keepsake, gorgeous flower arrangements. It was at my friend's Public Relations office that is in a charming old house - very cozy with perfect flow for entertaining. There were 22 women who attended including the hostesses, DH's mom & aunt, my mom, a few former co-workers, school and church friends.
> 
> The wife of DH's best friend came. We had asked she and her husband earlier in the day to be Liam's (the boy twin) godparents. She is the Dean of the Art School at a private university in Florida and she gave us a stack of illustrated books that I just love. So many great gifts! Favorites include handmade knit booties and hats from my mom, a Coach diaper bag that I can later use for legal files at work, an infant swing, boppy feeding pillow, housecleaning services, baby photography services, a closet organizer set, photo albums, scrapbooking sets, plaster kits to make with the babies' handprints and footprints to hang in the nursery, a bathtub filled with toys/shampoo/hooded towels & washcloths, etc., tons of adorable clothes/swaddles/sleepsacks, a bouncer, bottles & feeding supplies, and Scott's favorite ... a bib with a G on it for Georgia, his favorite football team!
> 
> Also, a friend of Scott's in North Carolina picked up a beautiful rug for the nursery for us and will bring it on Thanskgiving. It is a round wool rug with bunnies romping around the border and ladybugs whirring overhead. It is so sweet. Now we just wait for the cribs to come in and I need to get some items I didn't register for like b'feeding supplies, nursing bras (any recommendations?), crib sheets & mattresses.
> 
> The best news is that my friend who I told you ladies about that has not had any contact with me since June except for a call 2 weeks ago told me privately after the party that she is 18 months pregnant from her 2nd IVF (after 3+ years of TTC with numerous surgeries & treatment). She has not told anyone but close family I guess due to M/C fears, but I am very excited for her. I am still a little perplexed that she has been pregnant since July and I haven't heard from her. Not that she didn't tell me her news, but that she has had no contact whatsoever. I guess it is something that I may not fully understand, but I am grateful for a happy outcome. I am just delighted for her and really it was the highlight of my day. This makes her the 4th of my close circle of friends to become pregnant in 2011 who will deliver at the age of 40! Now if only my good friend who lost her twins in June has another successful IVF in Jan & gets her sticky bean and I pray for my TTC 1st 35+ girls constantly for the same outcome! I was reading about Sarah & Hannah in the bible today and I know that their time will come, but the pain of infertility struggles is so incredibly hard and it is a pain I wish I could take off their shoulders. It is hard knowing we are not in control of something so deeply desired. Not that I will never complain again about a pregnancy ache or worry, but I must remember to be grateful each day.
> 
> Tomorrow is the tour of the maternity wing at the hospital where we deliver as well as the NICU which I'm very curious and nervous about the babies having to use. I am going to try to go back to sleep. It's 6 am and I've been up for 3 hours! zzzzzzz I'm with all you moms feeding newborns in spirit!
> 
> Thanks for all the support, ladies! It is all more exciting when I can share with you.

Hehe do you mean 18 weeks pregnant, not months????? Sounds like it was a great occasion and a good time had by all.


I forget that Guy Fawkes isn't a world wide thing. It's just an excuse these days to terrify animals and blow up letterboxes here :dohh:

Chris, Rebekah, you are lucky! Cal only does 2-3 hour snatches at night still and doesn't go down until 10ish. These last few days he's been crying consistently between 8-10pm and we can't get him down, and then when we do he's up 2 hours later. Argh! He's really fighting the sleep these days. He's turning into your typical colicky baby. And now he's started chewing and sucking his hands and drooling like a fool, like he's preparing to teethe.

3 month shots tomorrow too, hope they go well like last time and he's just a bit dopey for the day.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sophie really fights her sleep too. I have to swaddle and rock her and it takes upwards of twenty min. To get her down but once she's down she does well. She seems to be doing her nights again. Daylight savings pushed back bedtime and unfortunately wake up time. Wake up call for me at 6am :wacko:

Sophie is drooling like mad and constantly suckibg her hands but I think its jst aa self soothing method. Not necessarily a sign of teething. Shes not quit three months yet. I think thats a bit early. Hope his shots go well!! We dont have another round until four months.


----------



## lavalux

Yes, 18 weeks ... 

So glad all the new babies are doing well. ;)


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls it's another drive by from me I'm afraid, but just had to say... For the first time EVER, I now officially HATE the fall time change. I used to gain an hour of sleep! Now, it's like a cruel joke and all that happens is my child wakes up at 5:30 again instead of the 6:30 we had achieved. AND. It messes with the babies schedules in other ways as well and we've had Mr. Cranky pants here for two days now. As I type this I can't believe it is not even three yet! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Is there an emoticon for "beats head against wall?"

A big fat :grr: :grr: to whoever is responsible for this miserable time change. We need to stop this tradition already!

Okay, back to crazy day here... Promise a proper update and responses are coming soon! Love and hugs all around and Laura, YAYYYYYYYYY for a great shower and for your friends news!
:hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All - I am swamped at work, but I concur with Angela's statement about the time change. Katelyn was up at 5am yesterday and again this morning. She went back to sleep but was up again at 6:30 and stayed up.

This is the as close as I could get to beating head against wall ](*,)


----------



## rottpaw

Lol thanks steph! 5:45 here finally but feels like it should be bedtime, at least for Ethan! :haha:


----------



## svetayasofiya

I totally agree with you girls. Sophie had her morning nap already by 8am! That makes for a very long day!!! :dohh: Why on earth do we still do this ridiculous time change???? The war is over people!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Vivienne

I agree Chris, I thought it was too early, but the Dr today said it can take two months from now for them to appear, but that the gums are itchy and a bit tender all ready as the teeth buds have started to slowly grow. And, the freaky bit, he's had babies born with teeth already erupted which makes for a bit of a hard time breast feeding!! Owweeee

Anyway he found his thumb last night so is sucking on that now.

Shots were good. Bit of a howl and then some boob to calm him down, and he's been dozing on and off today as well as grizzling and crying a bit. Will probably dope him up tonight to help him sleep. Yay! He's definitely back to only sleeping 2-3 hours at a stretch then feeding or as I call it snacking! So we were up three times last night argh!

Happy Monday up there all


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, :hi:

Two words for you....GROWTH SPURT! :wacko: According to the ladies on the bf'ing board, wk 5-6 is a normal time for the babies to start going nuts for the milk. Amelia the past couple of days has started feeding every two hours. That means my boobs are sore like some of yours, that means she's making me wacko with the inability to get anything done other than have a baby attatched to my boobing for what is a 45 minute session every two hours. She's gone to 4.5 to 5 ounces. I literally pump all day after the session to get 5 ounces by night which goes toward Dougs early morning feeding so I can skip a feeding and sleep in. :happydance: NEITHER of us are really "sleeping in" now. We're both waking every couple of hours. 

As for the fussy moments, I've figured a couple things out. 1. I'm wearing a nipple shield. This in tern lets air between the actual nipple and the baby's mouth thus possibly causing gas. 2. A friend of mine told me that the formula she's on has iron...iron causes constipation. She said we can get half-iron formula. It MUST be by prescription only though, because we've been around to all the stores today and have seen none with half-iron. All we see is soy based. Given the fact I have PCOS and she will most likely carry on with it, I'm VERY cautious about her having anything with added estrogen/soy based products when PCOS carries possible issues with too much estrogen and not enough progesterone. SO. Now I'll wait until her 2 month visit at the end of the month and see if we can get a prescription "just in case" we need to top off with formula, though we haven't used it all that much if at all. 

Well, I'm skipping my 6wk appointment today at the perinatal center for my c-section. It's almost 5am and I'm exhausted. I do hope they'll be able to get me in shortly though. 

Love to you all!

P.S., Daylight Savings time kills me all the time. I have seasonal disorder and have to take vitamin D with the longer and darker season. I think as it has your little ones, it's tainted our little ones schedule too. Praying all this levels out soon. :winkwink:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies sorry I haven't posted for a while but been exhausted with first tri of pregnancy and barely made it through the day at work. Fell asleep pretty soon after I got home and ate then spend most of the night with disrupted sleep coz needing to pee so much. Hey shouldn't complain as I have not had any MS at all.

I agree with you on the time change, I am lucky now that I live in the ME that we don't have this but it still changes back in UK which affects when I call home and they are still calling me late at night when I want to be asleep. I have now been strict and told my family that I won't answer calls after 9pm my time as I am in bed by 9.30pm latest. I feel like a kid again.

I love to lurk on this thread but somehow still feel a little in limbo as I am so early in my pregnancy and do not have experience of what you are going through right now so feel like I cannot contribute but I am looking forward to the day that I can share the things that you guys are going through now:flower:

Take care :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Nice to hear from you Carol!!! Happy 13 weeks!!!!


----------



## lavalux

Carole,
My exhaustion is returning as I start my 3rd trimester. Can't finish watching a tv program with DH & barely can keep my eyes open to eat dinner at night, but your energy should returning in a few weeks.

NMG,
How are you coping with your pain management challenges? Hope you are getting some relief

AFM,
Starting my modified work schedule today. ;)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there Carole, good to see you. :hugs: Almost out of the first trimester. :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

YAY Carole!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Viv I love your new avatar. Callum is too cute. He looks so grown up in that pic.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ladies - I'm enjoying seeing all your LOs in your avatars - so cute!!

Just wondered if anyone knew anything about obstetric cholestasis? One of my close friends is due in the middle of Dec & has just been told she's got it and she's absolutely terrified.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning ladies!

I have been in quiet contemplation this past week about my steroid use starting now and going until I deliver. I GREATLY appreciate all your feedback, you are all very knowledgeable and I really do listen to the advice. June, the fact that you follow pg women with chronic issues puts me at ease. Honestly, the rheumatologist was asking ME why I couldn't take ibuprofen during pregnancy, so my faith in her to decide what I can use during pregnancy was a little shaky. I understand she has her own specialty and there is SO much information out there, but come on, even I knew you can't take that!

I called the cardiologist and he said while it was OK to take it, he would rather I waited until a little more into the 3rd tri to begin, if I could hold out. So I called the OB and she said it would only be starting at 10mg and pop down to 5mg but she said while it was OK too, she wasn't crazy about it now. I know they give it to mom's late in the 3rd sometimes to mature the baby's lungs, so it is not unheard of to take it. So I went to church and sat there for hours, for a few days and just thought. November is the month dedicated to our dearly departed, so I just talked to my best friend who passed away a few years ago from skin cancer about what to do (if poppy is a girl, she will be named after her). The other night, I came home, made a lovely roast chicken dinner with cream puffs as dessert and told Charlie I was going to wait a month or two to take the pills, despite the pain. I told him I would just give the physical therapy I started some time to work and I would just adjust my days to work around the pain. I told him that although the chances of anything happening was close to none, if something DID happen I would forever wonder if it had to do with the steroids and would blame myself, even if that sounds irrational. Charlie felt the same and was relieved. He then offered to do as much as he could to help me, even if that meant bringing the laptop up to bed and settling me in there all day long. He promised his support but told me he wouldn't cook - we would do take out! :haha: I am lucky to have him. But that is my decision, I will take it, just not now - even though that means my productivity is vastly reduced during the day because of the pain. I'm hoping with the physical therapy 2x a week, icing, heating, tylenol and resting will carry me through the next few weeks to get me firmly in the 3rd tri so I feel better about taking it.

Luckily, I baked a ton and put things in the freezer! :)

I haven't been sleeping well, and the other night Poppy decided to put on a tap dance recital in my belly from 1:30am to about 5am! :haha::haha:

We are having most of our rugs professionally cleaned this morning, the Sears guy is here now actually. Also getting the couch and loveseat cleaned. I was most interested in the nursery rug being cleaned as while I have vacuumed it, it was never professionally cleaned in the 3 years Charlie had the house and the previous owners had a cat - you can see some cat stains on that carpet in the nursery. So once that is done, Charlie will set up the beautiful crib and dresser we bought! 

I took a picture of my bump 2 weeks ago, but boy does it seem much bigger already! The other night Charlie told me it is no longer a baby bump, it's a baby mountain! :haha::haha: Just tells me that poppy is growing nicely in there!

And thank you to all for thinking my sister was just plain mean. Shows it's not my hormones going wacky. and thank you all for being here for me!

Enough about me (been up since 4am!). Lava - your shower sounded lovely, I am so happy you had such a great time! And the news of your friend was very uplifting. How very special to have so many good friends pregnant with you! 

Carole - yay on 13 weeks! I was sick with MS at that time, so happy you are symptom free! enjoy being pg! 

steph - you are so sweet to be my positive cheerleader!!!! And I love the little ladybug! how adorable :hugs: What are you going to do about christmas? Where are you going?

skye - keep packing on the protein to plump up the little one! I feel for your mom, i really do! I have rheumatoid (and osteo) arthritis, sjogren's, reynauds and fibromyalgea as well as being borderline with Lupus (she told me it will morph into that as I am susceptible to auto-immunes and tests me all the time) as well as a mystery one she hasn't been able to pinpoint yet as many symptoms overlap. 

angela - hope you are feeling much better from the sinus infection and bronchitis! 

svet - in the end i decided to not invite anyone in my family :nope: I want it to be a fun carefree time and frankly we all know by now, it would stress me out! My friends have scheduled it for Sunday, Jan 8th and I gave them a list of about 12 -15 women. :) On another note, I am glad you partied for your bday! you deserved it!!!! :happydance: and yay on the new mommy friend!

MA - so sorry about the constipation issues :(

Viv - I love your avatar! He is such a little man!!!! Hope you both are doing well.

Hi Twinkle :hi: I don't know anything about it, sorry I can't help.

I am going to do the gestational diabetes test tomorrow morning....supposed to do it between week 24 and 28......I am on week 25 and I just want it over with and know!

Friday morning I have to go to the Children's Hospital here in Boston to get the fetal echocardiogram done. Trying not to get too nervous about it as I'm sure everything is just fine. But I will definitely feel better when that is over as well!

Much love to you all. I must get on a better schedule of responding so I'm not writing a novel when I do!

beth
 



Attached Files:







23weeks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## svetayasofiya

Nmg great to hear from you. I think youve made the right decision re the steroids, but if it gets bad don't suffer needlessly either :hugs: I didn't realize you had so many health issues. :hugs: You are such a strong woman, to deal with all you do and with an unsupportive family on top of it. I think i'll have to take a drive down to mass. One of these days to test your baking! Lol Mmm cream puffs. 
Awesome bump puc, you are looking really great!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

svetayasofiya said:


> Sophie really fights her sleep too. I have to swaddle and rock her and it takes upwards of twenty min. To get her down but once she's down she does well. She seems to be doing her nights again. Daylight savings pushed back bedtime and unfortunately wake up time. Wake up call for me at 6am :wacko:
> 
> Sophie is drooling like mad and constantly suckibg her hands but I think its jst aa self soothing method. Not necessarily a sign of teething. Shes not quit three months yet. I think thats a bit early. Hope his shots go well!! We dont have another round until four months.

Svet, it takes MONTHS for those teeth to come out, but they are already at work in those jaw bones! Z was drooling so much starting at 2.5 months she had to wear about 10 bibs per day to mop up the saliva... Do invest in infant advil, I swear it is a life saver for those nights coming up soon where she won't settle from crying in pain... Z had her first teeth come up at just over 5 months... I think you may have an early teether on your hands!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

rottpaw said:


> Hey girls it's another drive by from me I'm afraid, but just had to say... For the first time EVER, I now officially HATE the fall time change. I used to gain an hour of sleep! Now, it's like a cruel joke and all that happens is my child wakes up at 5:30 again instead of the 6:30 we had achieved. AND. It messes with the babies schedules in other ways as well and we've had Mr. Cranky pants here for two days now. As I type this I can't believe it is not even three yet! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> Is there an emoticon for "beats head against wall?"
> 
> A big fat :grr: :grr: to whoever is responsible for this miserable time change. We need to stop this tradition already!
> 
> Okay, back to crazy day here... Promise a proper update and responses are coming soon! Love and hugs all around and Laura, YAYYYYYYYYY for a great shower and for your friends news!
> :hugs:

TOTALLY agree! I was up at 5:30 AM too with my 17 month old :hugs: She seems to have adapted now, but it can take up to 2 weeks!!!

Laura, so glad you had a wonderful shower and about the news for your friend, that is aboslutely wonderful!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beth, love the bump pic!!! You look great :flower: I'm here if ever you want to bounce off ideas RE: your treatments hun. Take care of yourself and as long as you're comfortable with your decision that's what counts :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

NMG,
You look awesome! I look huge and it is amazing how just a week can make such a difference. Your husband is a sweetheart. You stick with him and ignore any negativity coming from family!! You've got enough to deal with. You only have a couple more weeks to go before you are in your 3rd trimester and can feel better about getting the steroids. In the meantime, you have a plan and our support so I hope that helps pull you through. Come on here and vent all you want!!!

AFM,
I was trying to park for court this morning and a nasty women was on my bumper, refused to back up so I could pull into a parking lot. She was screaming and sitting there refusing to move, leaving me stuck. So I got out of my car and asked her to please back up. The guy in back of her had reversed so she had room and she was telling me to move my ass and shaking her head. So I told her she was being a bitch and would get hers, then got into my car. (Ok, so I'm hormonal, but still that was bad form for me!) Anyway, people on the street were watching. One guy directed me to do a 10 point turn to get into the driveway and as I'm pulling in the driver behind is screaming at me to move. I was practically in tears. Another lady walking to her car offered me her space once I got into the lot. So, I finally pulled around, parked in this kind lady's spot, and was getting out and the stranger who'd given me her space pulled up a ways, got out of her car, gave me a hug, and told me it was going to be okay. Guess who followed me into the courtroom? The mean lady who happens to be another lawyer. Ugg. Anyway, I finished my case and left, but I just have to say ... thank God for people who take the time out to give a stranger a hug! Obviously, I needed it. Seven 1/2 months pregnant, stuffed in a ill-fitting maternity suit that I'm quickly growing out of, running on little sleep, with one baby on my bladder and the other wedged up against my rib ... it ain't pretty, ladies! :) Some days I'm hell on wheels and wonder where all my patience has gone! As a public service, I'm avoiding the mall and doing my future baby/Christmas shopping online. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, I was breastfeeding today and found a lump on my left breast. It's just between the lower part of my underarm and at the top of the breast. ((sigh)) I hope my OBGYN is open tomorrow to check it. I'm praying it's just a milk duct maybe?? A little scared but trying not to overthink it. I'm also noticing a bit of the baby blues the past two days. The dreary winter weather and longer days are taking a toll already. :wacko:

On another note, Amelia is laughing. She's SO adorable. I love these kids of ours ladies! Oh, and we took Amelia to get weighed at the pediatrician because I was nervous she wasn't getting enough. She's now gone up 10 ounces in two weeks from 8lbs 5.5 ounces and now she's 8lbs 14ounces which is one ounce bigger than when she was born. :happydance: I'd say she's doing well on mostly breastmilk.

Doug and I ARE finding it annoying though that we seem to be getting different information from different medical people. For instance the nurse today told me to get rid of the breast shield because it will stop my milk production. She said the hospital SHE worked at wouldn't even let us go home with them. Mine did. The Dr. however said, "Oh yeah! Keep on using the shield. If it's working, don't stop unless you and the baby are comfortable". Well I am, the baby has issue with one of my nipples. I'm guessing she'll get better when she grows and learns better attatchment as I keep teaching her.

Praying everyone else is doing well. Thanksgiving is coming and there's a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## lavalux

I'm hoping, MA, that the lump is just a clogged milk duct but also I understand that it is natural during pregnancy & breastfeeding for little lumps in our breasts to develop. Definitely check it out so that your mind can be put at ease.

Great job on the b'feeding. Amelia is growing and growing. Not that I'm an expert and you can take this for what it is worth, but my night nurse (she is an RN & certified lactation consultant) during our interview said that it is fine to use a nipple shield if it means continuing to b'feed when you want to quit. Maybe use it until you and baby can comfortably go without. Obviously, it's not reducing your milk production, right? You are producing a lot! So, keep doing what you are doing.

AFM, according to my pregnancy phone app, I've completed 27 weeks, starting my 28th week, so I've completed my 2nd trimester! woo hoo! I know some books say I won't start my 3rd until next week, but since twins will probably come closer to 38 weeks than to 40, I'm thinking that I'm 2/3rd of the way through. 37 weeks is full term for twins, so 10 more weeks! Less than 3 months. I can make it, right? Some days I'm not sure, but today I'm feeling hopeful!!

Today is Veterans' Day in the U.S. so I'm off work on holiday. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

We are finally home from 6 hours at Children's Hospital Boston. (the last hour was lunch and travel time home). Took them soooooo long (then a long wait for the doctor) but I am glad they were so thorough. We had a senior man teaching a new fellow how to do all the shots and man, she was pressing SO hard! I think that is the reason why Poppy decided to HIDE down behind my right hip bone. :haha: The senior man finally took over and much more gentle touch so Poppy decided to behave and come out from hiding. 

The GREAT news is that from all the pictures and measurements they took, they do not see any abnormalities in poppy's heart! :happydance: They told me they can't be 100% sure until the baby is born, but they do not see any major malformations or abnormalities of the heart that would cause them to require me to come back for another scan. And they don't see any reason for me to deliver at Children's, so they said they would check out Poppy after birth (the hospital I hope to deliver at has a Children's Hospital doctor come out all the time there - strangely enough, it is one of the ones I used to see all those years ago for my own heart issue!). So we are so thrilled. Of course, two of the issues we both have do not show up until after birth, so we will just have poppy checked and make sure our pediatrician knows to watch too. But so far, I couldn't be happier with that news. It was the best we could hope for until we have a thorough checkout when Poppy is actually here.

And thank you to all who thought my bump was coming along. :) And lava remember - you have TWO in there! :flower: So excited you are in the 3rd tri! yay!!!! Those babies are baking nicely in there and here's hoping they stay in there until they are fully ready to make their debut.

MA - I'm so sorry about the lump, how scary. Even if it's a milk duct, it still can be such a looong wait until you find out. Praying it is only a clogged duct and can be resolved quickly. 

looking to veg the rest of the day - I feel so drained from the visit and the anxiety leading up to it. I will find out about the gestational diabetes on Monday as the OB is closed for Veteran's Day. 

and I must show off how much of a nerd/geek I am: today is 11/11/11....the last binary day of this century!!!! 

Hope you all have a happy, fulfilling weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Had my appointment today. She felt one concerning area and the area I felt she thought was a milk duct or normal cyst. I have two big x's on my breast and was supposed to go for a sonogram of the breast today but it was closed. So monday morning we have it along with Amelia's appointment for her hip to see if there's hip dysplasia from her breech birth. :wacko: I'm trying to keep a positive attitude as your right, breastfeeding women do get issues with breast growths.


----------



## Vivienne

Good Link Rebekah :hugs:

:hugs: Lava. MAN what a B%^*h!!!!!!

Chris. Hows Sophie? 

I tried to look in Callum's mouth as he has been unbearable this week. Crying and drooling and chomping on our fingers hard!!! My FIL (who's visiting for a week and has been fantastic with Cal), reckons he can see a little white square on his lower jaw and says he's sure Cal's teething. I pray to god not yet!!!!!!!! He's so erratic with sleep patterns and eating. Last night he went down at 6.15 and stayed down til 10.15pm which was amazing. 

Tonight he had feed, play/grizzle bath bed and went down at 7 for a grand total of 10 mins before starting up again. I couldn't get him down again until 9, and I'm praying as I write that he stays down for a couple of hours. He just flat out refuses to sleep more than 10-20mins at a time maybe twice a day and then is up half the night too! ARGH!! :dohh:

I wish he would at least take a dummy sometimes. Tried today as we were shopping but he kept spitting it out and at one point, grabbed it with his hand as my DH put it in and pulled it out almost as if he was actively trying to get rid of it!! He then crammed his fingers in there instead and kept wailing.

NMG you are amazing with your great attitude despite having these horrible health issues. So glad Poppy is fine :happydance:

Anna, you still alive???? Hows the colic?

Hi Junebug, Carole, Twinkle, Skye, Chris, Rottpaw, Charmaine :flower:


Sorry about the moaning, I am just sooo tired as I am sure you all can relate to in many ways!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lava your rage story totally reminds me of when I tried to break into Purolator :rofl: I must have36-37 weeks pregnant. I'll try to retell it later today when i'm no one finger typing on my tablet. Btw you owe us a bump pic.

Nmg, so glad to hear Poppy's heart looks normal :thumbup:

Rebekah, i am quite sure your lumps are bf related. I had so many in the begging too. But always best to get them checked out :hugs:

Viv, sorry Callum is a terrible sleeper. I'd be going mad right about now. Sophie has been occasionally waking up in the night for a feed and I become a walking zombie the next day. Sophie won't take a dummy either. I try and try but it's only her hands she wants. She used to take it on occassion but never now :shrug: It's been two weeks since I gave her a bottle so maybe it's the rubber she hates. She soaks outfits she's drooling so much. I looked for lil teeth buds under the gums but so far see none. My girlfriend's child is 8 mo and has only cut one tooth.

Hi to all the othe girls! We miss you! I know how hard it is to get to a computer. If it wasn't for this tablet which i'm on while bf it would be very difficult for me to keep up even now with Sophie almost three months.

xoxo


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry quick pop by!

MA, I had a bunch of lumps and bumps while nursing, they were all ducts that were a bit blocked. I had 3 bouts of mastitis due to blocked ducts, in addition. I found that hard massages while showering (making a fist and running it from the outside of the breast toward the nipple) helped to release some of the blockage. I'm pretty sure what you're experiencing is all part of the BF'ing, but great to have it checked out!!! Keep us posted!

Viv and Chris, one thing to try to see if it is teething causing the sleep disruptions is a dose of Advil at bedtime. If the night goes better, there is a really good chance that is is teething pain causing your little ones their sleep disruptions. Their behaviour and the drooling is classic for it! I swear Advil is a miracle drug for the teething pain, I gave it at bedtime, and then when it got really bad, a dose in the morning too. 

AFM, DH home for a quick visit right now, as is my dad who decided to pop by from 4 hours away to visit. I started sertraline last night as my depression is coming back :cry: I was awake for a big part of the night, so I guess it's causing some insomnia this time... I will try taking it in the morning instead. I hope it works... I really want to avoid the PPD this time around :cry:

Hope everyone is doing well, sorry for the fast fly-in :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Great big hugs to you all! :hugs: I'm so glad to have you ladies here for perspective! :winkwink: I'll keep you posted but boy have you all given me a sigh of relief!


----------



## lavalux

Junebug,
I'm glad you have started your anti-depressants and are on the lookout for PPD. Hopefully, you will figure out the right dose/time to take the meds and head it off at the pass with as few side effects as possible. Sounds like you have great family support, which I'm sure helps a bit.

As I was on Wellbutrin before and got off of it Jan 2011 in preparation for starting fertility treatments, I have been very cautious about a return of anxiety or depression. Last night I'd been going all day and had a bit of a meltdown. My DH usually is sweet and understanding, but he was less so yesterday as he'd been working on the nursery and garage storage all day and felt defensive because he believed I was upset with him. It's hard to explain that I'm just hormonal and upset in general. He's up in Athens with his buddies for the game today and I'm at home with the cats trying to rest. I am really worried that after the babies come, I will feel so isolated and unprepared that my depression will return with a vengeance. If so, at least I know that I will not be alone and can find support on this thread. Don't forget that you are not alone either.


----------



## sunshine71

Good afternoon ladies!

I have a few "Hannah-free" moments, so I wanted to drop in and see how everyone's doing...

NMG - I'm so sorry for all you're going through! You have an amazing outlook, my friend - I really admire you and hope things get easier for you :flower: Great pump picture, too!

Lava - sounds like you had an AWESOME shower! You really hit the jackpot, girl! 

Junebug - I really hope the meds work for you :hugs: Sometimes I wonder if I'm battling bouts of it myself. Not fun. :nope: 

MA - my boobs get lumpy, too. In my case, it's just because they're clogged up. It's probably the same with you, too, but it's good you're getting it checked out. :thumbup:

Skye - OMG! What a scare you had! I'm so glad that the bleeding's stopped and you're home. Hang in there and plump up, little girl!

Viv - Cal is adorable! Absolutely adorable! 

To everyone else I didn't address - hi! 

AMF - nothing new. Just getting used to being a stay-at-home mom. A very TIRED stay-at-home mom... Just started using the breast pump I bought. The jury's still out on that - even though I got a good one (Medela Pump in Style Advanced) the most I've gotten out of one session is about 1.75 ounces. Combined. Although I must admit I've only used it three times so far... But I must be producing enough because at Hannah's checkup last week her growth was perfect, and she's producing the right amount of wet/dirty diapers. So who knows. :shrug: All I know is I want to be able to do more bottle feeding than breast. I don't mean to sound like a horrible mom, but I REALLY don't like the whole breastfeeding thing. I'd _much_ rather feed her by bottle. But I can't do that if I can't pump enough... Sigh... Just another one of life's little disappointments. :nope: Get over it, right? :dohh:

Oh - on another note... I saw that a few of you (Lava & MA, I think) mentioned the story of Hannah in the bible. That story was a big reason why we gave that name to our daughter :flower:

Have a great weekend, ladies! :flow:


----------



## svetayasofiya

So nice to hear from you Chris! I hated BF too, then somewhere around 8 weeks, the pain went away and it clicked. It's like all of a sudden Sophie and I bonded in a way we hadn't before. I hope that happens for you, but if it doesn't bottles are awesome too! Pumping sucks. I do it occasionally and have a few bags frozen but honestly, if I need to go out without her (which I haven't yet lol) it's just too easy to give her formula. She's 99% BF so a little formula won't kill her. xo


----------



## Vivienne

Thanks ladies.

Am thinking of taking Cal to a sleep clinic just to see if there is anything they can suggest to help get him to sleep, day or night, as it is getting worse and worse everyday. He won't play much or smile as he is just too tired all day (as am I!!!) and it's having a bit of an effect on Chris and I as all we do is try to get him to sleep and then snap at each other :cry:

My dad the dentist doesn't think he's teething so we are back to square one with the gum rubbing and drooling and no sleeping.

Junebug, advil is just ibuprofen isn't it?



Argh will it never end!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Chris (Sunshine) Since pumping doesn't do as well as baby, try doing the following thing to boost your supply. 1. after every feeding from baby, pump 15 minutes per booby. It mimics that baby is still drinking and will start your supply. 2. try fenugreek tablets (3, 3 times a day) and milk thistle tincture twice a day following the instructions. Right now I'm getting a good 5 ounces by the end of the day though I'm not pumping after EVERY feed. I want enough for the bottle feed early morning which is when I take a break from bf'ing and doug gives her a bottle. It works well and she's taken to both breast AND bottle well. In fact, just the past couple of days I've re-introduced her to MY nipple and not the nipple shield. It's working well.

Try those things and see if it may help you get more milk supply from pumping! :winkwink: Good to hear from you. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Am thinking of taking Cal to a sleep clinic just to see if there is anything they can suggest to help get him to sleep, day or night, as it is getting worse and worse everyday. He won't play much or smile as he is just too tired all day (as am I!!!) and it's having a bit of an effect on Chris and I as all we do is try to get him to sleep and then snap at each other :cry:
> 
> My dad the dentist doesn't think he's teething so we are back to square one with the gum rubbing and drooling and no sleeping.
> 
> Junebug, advil is just ibuprofen isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Argh will it never end!!!!:wacko:

If it's colic, I've heard it gets better at the 3 month mark. On the other hand have you checked him for ear infection? The drooling is normal. Amelia has started that. She pulls at her eyes though. :wacko: I just calmly take her hand and replace it on either my breast during breastfeeding or somewhere else and tell her those are mommies precious eyes.:thumbup: They show their frustration any way they can. When we are tense, they sense it too. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Vivienne said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Am thinking of taking Cal to a sleep clinic just to see if there is anything they can suggest to help get him to sleep, day or night, as it is getting worse and worse everyday. He won't play much or smile as he is just too tired all day (as am I!!!) and it's having a bit of an effect on Chris and I as all we do is try to get him to sleep and then snap at each other :cry:
> 
> My dad the dentist doesn't think he's teething so we are back to square one with the gum rubbing and drooling and no sleeping.
> 
> Junebug, advil is just ibuprofen isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Argh will it never end!!!!:wacko:


Sounds like a good idea Viv. My DH and I would be struggling bigtime if we were dealing with the same baby stuff still from 3-4 weeks ago. I need my sleep as do we all and once you get used to a certain amount of it again its really hard to go back. Have you tried swaddling and rocking? Its the only way to get Sophie to sleep. I do it now day or night at first sign of tiredness or she would probably never sleep ever either. Shes a pretty good napper now too because when she starts showing me shes tired I swaddle her up and rock her to sleep. Its not always easy and she certainly fights it but thats what works for us at the moment. Unfortunately there are always going to be bad days. It took us two hrs to get Sophie to stay down last night. She never went down until 10:30 :| so no adult time for us but at least she slept until after 7am. I was really liking her gong to bed before 9pm since daylight svgs. Hopefully last night was a one off.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes Viv, Advil is ibuprofen... Z started her teething symptoms at 2.5 months!


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: ladies

Can I cautiously sneak back in here...I sit in the corner for now though :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## svetayasofiya

:yipee: Soooooooooooooooooo good to see you back here!!!!! :dust: stick baby stick!!! :dust: :yipee:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks Svet :hugs:

XxX


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Never! Prayers for a sticky bean!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Afternoon lovelies!

Never - SUPER SUPER hugs and prayers for a sticky bean!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Viv - I'm so sorry about the sleeping issues Cal has! It sure sounds exhausting and I hope things get easier for the three of you. :hugs:

Thank you all who were so nice about my hopefully positive attitude! The only way I get through it is to tell myself: As crummy as everything is that I have, it won't kill me. Since my best friend passed away from skin cancer 3 years ago (her anniversary is this Sat), I just tell myself: hey, it could be worse, you could have cancer. So that usually gets me through any low times, as well as having Charlie boosting my spirits every chance he gets. 

I just found out today that my 1-hour glucose test came back elevated so I must go for the 3-hour test this wednesday morning at 8am. I read that many women fail the 1-hour test and have to take the 3-hour one and go on to not having any gestational diabetes. But if I DO have it, well, I'll reiterate my sentiments above: if this is the worst thing that happens during this pregnancy, I'll take it! It won't be such a bad thing to just adjust my diet..... however, I think I will put off my craving for chinese food until I have the test....I don't want to skew any results!

Going to a childbirth class tonight - it's for 2 hours a night for 4 or 5 weeks.....should be interesting! charlie will be home soon so we can eat first as it's from 7-9pm!

ohhhh! and I got the bassinet in today! I will put it together and take a picture....it looks very frilly and poofy, PERFECT for little poppy!


hello to lava, sunshine, svet, MA, angela, june, viv, skye, ceedee, missmuffet, anna, carole, jules (jules, where are you? Hope all is well!) and to everyone I may have missed (hope I didn't).

hope everyone has a great night!
Beth


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Everyone!

This is going to be somewhat short as I am work and up to my eyeballs in it! Speaking of eyeballs I am SOOO TIRED!!!! Viv, I can sympathize with you. It does get better, but I think that Katelyn is going through a growth spurt as she was up last night just about every 2 -3 hours wanting to eat. I am so exhausted I want to cry. 

Viv - It does sound like he may be teething. Katelyn has been drooling and putting her hand in her mouth since she was about 3 months old. It got really bad at 4 months. Now that she is 7months, the pain isn't as bad for her, but the drooling is horrific. I gave her Hylands Teething Tablets 2x a day (1 time in the morning and 1 time in the evening) for about a week and even though they are homeopathic, decided that Tylenol (acetometaphine) would be better - my Dr agreed. So you can try giving Cal Tylenol or Advil to see if that helps with the sleep. I am praying that you and your hubby are able to get some sleep soon. As Chris 1said it is important.

Rebekah - Please let us know what happened at your Dr appointment today. As everyone else has said, it is probably just from the bfing. I had a bad clog one time and I could feel a huge lump. For about 3 days 2x a day I would put hot compress on it and massage. What really helped was just having Katelyn breastfeed. She always unblocks my ducts - though poor thing -when that happens she pulls off and milk goes shooting everywhere...Also, I do understand about having the baby blues- ping me if you need to talk. 

Never - YAY!!!! WELCOME BACK! Praying for a sticky bean...or two!

Beth - Keep us posted on your glucose. And post a pick of the bassinet! Oh and birthing classes are a lot of fun. A lot of good information as well

Chris 2 - Good to hear from you. We missed you! Glad to hear that everything is going well with you and Hannah. Yes as Chris 1 said...pumping does suck, but I have been doing it for so long that it is now just part of the routine. Rebekah gave some great tips. I almost always pump after I feed Katelyn and get about 3-5 ounces total. If you do want to exclusivly pump you will need to pump at least every 2-3 hours in the beginning. On the Breastfeeding forum there is an Exclusively Pumping thread that has excellent advice on how to boost your supply. I too have the Medela Pump in Style Advance and I LOVE it. 

June - I am thinking about you and hope that your medication keeps the depression. Hope that taking it in the morning helps with the insomnia.

Ok so that wasn't quick. I really do need a nap right about now, but don't see that happening ANY time soon. I would totally be ok if she woke up at 6:00am, but it is the 1-3am, 4am, 6am, that is killing me!

To all my other sleepless mommies, I will be wishing you a GREAT night's sleep tonight (and the rest of the week). WHenever you get overly tired and want to cry, just look down at that adorable baby of yours and remember sleep is overated and it is worth being tired to hold and love your precious child. Rebekah is correct - there is a ALOT to be Thankful for. I count my blessings everyday...

Love and Hugs to you all!
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

I too need to apologize for being so completely offline. I miss you girls and please know that even if I can't post every day, I am thinking of and praying for each of you! 

Quick update from us. We are all well and looking forward to Thanksgiving with (mostly) hubby's family. My Mom will be out of town and my sister and her husband will be at her inlaws, so I think it will be mostly a visit with hubby's family for us. But I am so excited, as we have not seen many of his family for years, as we were mostly spending the time with my Dad (knowing he was ill :-(

So I am looking forward to that. Although, it sounds like my MIL is planning something for just about every moment we are together. Family my husband has not seen in years and years are coming up to visit and see the baby, so I am starting to feel like it will be quite the social whirl LOL! And I've got NOTHING to wear LOL! Still about 10 maternity pounds to go. Eeekkk!

I'm finally well (thank the Lord!) and now need to focus on the exercising again! 

Ethan is doing great! Can't remember if I posted his actual Halloween costume photo or not, but will try to do that in the next day or so. He is 8.5 months and SO cute I can't believe it! We are working on crawling (not there yet!) and foods with any texture (not there yet, either - just purees for now, but he eats those well). I can't believe that, as soon as the holidays are over, I will be planning his ONE YEAR birthday party! AHHHHH!!!! :haha:

Hugs and love going out to ALL of you, especially those too exhausted to move. I cannot tell you how WELL I understand how that feels, having dealt with insomnnia on top of the usual infant sleep issues for months now. Ethan sleeps better now (as do I for the most part, even if I have to sleep in a different room sometimes!) :haha: but he still gets us up several times a night for his pacifier. No more night feedings, and during the day he can put his paci in his mouth quite well by himself, so we are hoping he will eventually learn to locate it at night and do the same then. I need some uniterrupted sleep LOL!

I have been reading every day, just can't get time to respond every day and I am so sorry. I have now got a netbook (much easier to type on than the ipad) so I hope to be able to update more frequently now! 

Am so sorry I did not take notes, but want to respond to as much as I can - 

Sunshine, SO good to hear from you and so glad all is well! It definitely is exhausting, but it does get better. Hannah is beautiful! 

Laura, I am still just so excited about these twins. I know it must be so uncomfortable right now (and getting worse by the minute) but you are doing AWESOME! and it sounds like you had a fantastic shower! Woohoo for baby loot LOL! I know I owe you a PM and will send that tonight. 

Bek, please let us know how your appointment went. I too had a lot of "llumps and bumps" while bfing but it all turned out fine... pray it is for you too! 

Viv, honey, I feel like you have been through SO much. I can only say, I DO understand as I think I have been getting about 1/4 of the sleep normal moms of infants get, and it definitely caused me some depression or contributed to the PPD I already had. But as hard as I know it can be from day to day, try to remember it WILL, it WILL get better. Callum will start sleeping thru soon and you'll be amazed the difference it makes. He is adorable and I love your new avatar! 

Steph Katelyn is already 7 months! WOW! I can't believe how big these kids are getting! So excited! How is she liking the solids? I did work out a recipe to mimic the Ella's Kitchen Broccoli, Pears and Peas that Ethan loves so much, but will go ahead and confess that I could only get the ingredients for about 2/3 the cost of the manufactured product, and after all the cooking, pureeing and straining involved (ethan still can't tolerate any texture in his food yet), I confess I have already given up the idea of making my own purees. It was a nightmare of mess and dishes (and I'm a frequent cook and love cooking!) and in the end even I thought the Ella's was better! :rofl: but if you ever want to try it, the mix I came up with was equal parts of "finished" purees - strained pea, pear and broccoli - when I used a package of organic peas, a package of organic broccoli and about 4 pears I ended up with about 1 cup of each after cooking, pureeing and straining. Hope that helps! 

CJ I hope you are feeling better and I am so excited for you and both Z's!  And this is totally off topic, but I was watching a discovery channel special about an ice storm in Montreal and thought of you. I am not sure if you are in Montreal, but if I remember correctly both you and Svet are in Quebec?

Svet Sophie is so cute and hope you guys are doing well! Congrats on the breastfeeding milestone! And I am SOOOOO jealous that Sophie has been sleeping through the night already. It seems she did that at about one month (?) which is about two and a half months faster than Ethan! You are so lucky woman!

Beth, honey I hope they can get you some pain relief and I can completely understand the concerns around the steriods. I do hope you do not have GD but the 3 hour test should tell. I had to go for hte 3 hour as well. It was not bad except the sugar made me sick to my stomach and I had to basically lie down the entire time and just pray not to get sick LOL! But it is over pretty quickly, all things consdiered. Be sure to take some crackers or something to eat right after they let you go, because you will be on a blood sugar crash by then. 

Carole honey, how are you!? I know it is hard for you to be online right now. Hope all is still going beautifully and write when you can! 

Skye, how is everything with you? You are getting close now! I think you are over 30 weeks, no? So exciting!! 

Jules, Anna, Rowan, CeeDee, Terri, hi ladies! How are you all doing? 

Okay ladies I hope I did not forget anyone and if I did, it is definitely my baby brain kicking in. I am so sorry if so! Hugs and love to all (and to all a good night LOL!) 

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

PS for TWINKLE, if you are still on sweetie - I saw a question go by that you asked about obstetric cholestasis, and I am so sorry I could not reply right away. I have not had it or known anyone IRL that has, but there is a big community for that issue on BnB I think - a couple people just in our March group last year had issues with it. I think the general deal is it needs to be caught (obviously) and monitored very carefully, but in most cases can be managed. I hope you have already gotten a better response by now but just wanted to say I am sorry I could not respond right away, and I hope someone was able to help you and your friend! Hugs and I am praying for your sticky bean SOON!!


----------



## rottpaw

And one last post from me tonight - I apologize if I already shared this photo :dohh: - but here is Ethan's Halloween costume!
 



Attached Files:







Halloween.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Never, welcome! :hugs: So glad and am keeping you in our prayers during our devotions at night. :winkwink: 

Thanks ladies! Steph...I hear you. Amelia was up until 4am this morning with her feeding. She fed for so long that when she went to sleep I fell asleep and woke up at 5am with bad hypoglycemia. I felt it thank God! I woke Doug up and told him I was dizzy, ready to throw up and pass out. He ran to get my monitor and emergency sugar tabs. Needless to say, I cancelled my appointment because it was at 745am and then Amelias appointment was at 930am. Since Doug would have only had 4 hours sleep. I made the appointment for friday along with my 6wk appointment at perinatal center.

Good news though, Amelia went for her radiology appointment because she was breech they are prone to hip dysplasia. He looked and she doesn't have anything wrong with her hips. :happydance: We went home and slept afterwards.

I felt confident enough to postpone my appointment to friday because I've had so many of you along with my friends here tell me they had swollen ducts that I'm just not going to worry. I'll try having her suck on that one exclusively for a few days and pump with my other (with maybe a few sucks here and there through the day) and take hot showers while pushing down on the area. We'll see what happens. I'll keep you updated on the appointment on friday.

Angela, Ethan is ADORABLE!

Beth, you get a ton of hug from me with all your going through. You look like a doll in that cute little dress. LOVE it!

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## skye2010

Hi Girls :))
Angela Ethan gave me a good chuckle as he always does. hehehehehehe!! What a cutie. I can imagine him penguin walking in that costume. :rofl::rofl: He did § grow so much too :) I wish babies could stay around being 6 months-1,5 they are just so adorable. Glad you are well finaly :kiss:

Viv, Callum has grown a lot as well. In fact he looks bigger than his age doesn't he? Is he not almost 2,5 months right now? He is going to be a tall big boy I think :) How's breastfeeding going? Are you still doing it or did you start the formula?

Hey Steph I don't have the baby yet but I am up around 3-4 am everyday. I guess my body is making a safety stop before the baby arrives just to get used to the sleepless nights! hahahaha How's work? Did you get used to being back or do you miss your little Kateybug a lot during the day?

NMG I'm so sorry about your friend who passed away. The anniversaries are tough. :hugs: Your illness isn't life threatening Thank God but it needs constant care and management. :hugs: You are doing great for Poppy. Hope your body cooperate with you a bit more. They did not give me a glucose test I wonder why. Is that a standard test for pregnancy or do you get it if your blood levels are elevated?

JB what happened to your plans of moving and job change? How is the pregnancy? . you are already 17 weeks Waheeey!!!!

Laura :happydance: 2nd trimester finished. Welcome to the third :))When u have your twins I will be nursing Shirin too so you definitely won't be alone since I'll be sharing your bb blues caused by sleep deprivation, exhaustion and bf issues :) In fact if I wasn't to have a cx we could have been having the babies more or less at the same time. I think you've done great to have arranged a nurse who could help you after the birth. Since they are professionals they would be quite good at establishing a routine for the babies. By the way I am apalled by that rude lawyer woman you mentioned. I hate it when people act like. Some can't coop with the daily stress of living in a city but it's horrible when they hide it all that under arrogance and become rude. At least you still get a lot of pleasant people like the one who gave you a hug. 

Neversaynever welcome back sweetie:hugs::flower: Nice to see you here:kiss:

Sunshine are there any recent photos of Sunny Hannah??? By the way what was the story of her name? I completely missed that.

Svet same with Sophie, any new photos??? How's your baby friendships coming a long? Are you still seeing that sweet girl you met? I am working on mine. I met this girl from my IVF clinic who is lovely but unfortunately she has moved outside London, 45 mins by train. She got me in touch with a baby coffee group. It was started by 2-3 women on the net and soon turned into a huge group. They meet every Fridays. I'm planning to attend one of them soon. :)

Rebekah thank you for all the pumping tips. I sure will be using soon. Did you use the breast shield cause your nipples were cracked? Should I buy some before hand just to be on the safe side? Nice avatar photo :)) 

Anna if u are luking : Wooohooooo where are you sweetie, and how's bf'ing going? Hope Josephine has overcome the collick issues.

AFM Finally got my bathroom fixed. It's not super warm but it's possible to enter it without freezing my nose :)) Got most of the baby supplies. All in boxes: crib, beddings, steriliser, pump etc etc. The pram has arrived this morning. I set it up and now staring at it which is sitting in the middle of our living room. Dh and I went to a super cheap curtain warehouse where they sell curtain and upholstery fabrics this weekend. It was like a mini heaven for me. So much variety and quality of fabrics. We managed to find what we needed for reupholstering our sofas. My dogs made a right mess out of them (drooling and dirty paws) I just couldn't stand the sight of them anymore. So I'm really happy that will be sorted soon. Apart from all the nesting I went to a midwife appointment today. She was a very pleasant woman and she put me to her team. So next time I go I will be seen by her team. Not much time to go. In fact only 7 weeks if I'm lucky. I have 2 scans and dr appts lined up. i will find out if my placenta has moved soon (not likely but!!!) Than if not will book cx. :wacko: Bit scared of that. I will also make an appointment with a doula this week. Hopefully she could help after the birth until I recover. Rebekah how was your experience with your doula and cx recovery? UUgh btw I had hip problems when I was born so i have to watch out for that on Shirin. Thanx for reminding me.

That's all for now. i've been away for a long time and been busy so there was so much to write!! Kisses, kisses, kisses all xxxxxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela! That ice storm was insane! I was in Ottawa at the time, in my 2nd year med school. It's only 1.5 hours away from Montreal and both cities were hit pretty hard! School was out for a week, the back up generator could only supply the hospitals with electricity and understandably the med school wasn't a priority in that context... Brings back crazy memories, we had no heating in the dead of winter for about 2 days. Yikes... Such a cute pic of Ethan :cloud9:

Skye, I am still contemplating the job offer at McGill in Montreal... Hubby is in school 4 hours away until the end of April, so we will stay put at least until half way through my mat leave, and see if they are offering me as good a deal as it seemed. I LOVE Montreal, but I was afraid DH wouldn't want to go, as it is a bilingual city and he doesn't speak French much. BUT he was actually excited at the opportunity and views it as his chance to perfect the language, of course provided he can find employment as a high school math and computer science teacher. So we have more research to do before we commit. I'm not really fond of Toronto, never was, but nonetheless I've grown attached to my patients so despite how much I want to go, it'll still be a difficult choice to make...

Glad you hear your MW apt went well! Don't be too scared of C-sections, my recovery was easy peasy and women who have elective sections tend to fare better than those needing emergency ones as a general rule :hugs: I have my C-section booked for April 18th as my OB told me there is a high chance (60-80%) of emergency C-section again should I try VBAC. I'm not upset about it at all!

Hugs to everyone, will try to check in more frequently!


----------



## lavalux

Junebug, 
It is good to hear your feelings about c-sections. I thought we would probably schedule one as we got farther along, but turns out that yesterday we tried to do the 3D sonogram session and the boy who was transverse under my ribs somehow flipped so that he is now head down like his sister, the two facing one another, cheek to cheek. If they stay that way, and there are no other complications, my doctor will want me to try a vaginal birth even though Baby B may turn after A is out resulting in an emergency c. I'd hate having to heal in two places at one time and for some reason, I'm scared to do a vaginal birth. Anyway, I'm only 28 weeks on Friday so I've got a ways to go, I guess, before we need to worry about that. 

Unfortunately, we couldn't get good 3D pictures of the babies' faces because they were so close to one another they were blocking each other's shot. :) At one point, Lily tried to push Liam away so that she could get her photo op, but he just ignored her. :)

Hope everyone is doing well.

Angela,
Ethan is adorable. I owe you a PM & will write you back right now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ahhhh Laura I had no clue you'd named the twins already! Love the names!!! Liam is on my top 5 list but DH vetoed it, as he did most of my suggestions :sulk: Hey if both babies are placed right, definitely try the vaginal route!!! Good on Liam for turning for you :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

We are naming the boy William Alexander but calling him Liam. 

The girl will be Lillian after DH's grandmother and we will call her Lily. 

We cannot decide on a middle name. Top names in consideration in no particular order of preference include: 
Elena (meaning light or bright one)/Alaina (meaning rock)
Sophie (meaning wisdom)
Sabine (after a favorite book series "Griffin & Sabine")
Jean (my mom's name)
Hope (DH's mom's maiden name and middle name of DH's sister who passed away)
Grace
Rose (but lately I've just heard of too many babies with this middle name)
Athene (after Athens the city where DH & I went to college and after the Greek goddess Athena)
Louise (feminine form of Louis which was both of my parents' father's names, but DH is not a real fan)
Faith

What do y'all think?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hmmm lava, obviously i'm partial to Sophie, lol :cloud9:

Ummm, I think Lillan Elena or Alaina sound beautiful.... Lillian Jean is cute... and I think Lilliane Athene is cool because its different and I like the meaning. Sophie's middle name is Victoria which is the city I grew up in and where my family live. My vote is for Athene :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

Svet,
I didn't know Sophie's middle name is Victoria. That is very pretty and I love the meaning behind the name. One of my best friends is named Victoria. Did you know that in the States, Sophia/Sofia is currently the #1 most popular girls name according to BabyNames.com and the Bump website? Amelia/Emilia is #6 (are you reading this MA?) and Lily/Lilly is #6. Somehow, Liam is in the top 10 for boy's names. DH and I read this in a magazine at the OB office yesterday and just laughed b/c we don't typically pick the trendiest things. We like old-fashioned names usually. We picked Lillian b/c it's a family name and Liam b/c we liked how it sounded with McDonald and we both have Scottish heritage (and ok, so Liam Neeson is sort of hot IMHO, LOL). I think I want to go now with a middle name for Lily that isn't in the top 10. Athene, Sabine, or Jean sounds good to me and Alaina has a nice ring to it. At this rate, we will just need to start flipping coins! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Skye, I LOVED our doula! She calmed both me and Doug. Doug felt faint and she intervened for juice to keep him from passing out, she held my hand, told me what was normal and advocated during the surgery.

As for the shield, Amelia wasn't latching properly and has such an agressive latch that after awhile my nipples are flat. She does the same to bottle nipples! I don't recommend them unless or until you actually need them because it leaves space between nipple and shield which causes air bubbles they swollow causing gas. We're trying to ween her off as she grows! :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Svet,
> I didn't know Sophie's middle name is Victoria. That is very pretty and I love the meaning behind the name. One of my best friends is named Victoria. Did you know that in the States, Sophia/Sofia is currently the #1 most popular girls name according to BabyNames.com and the Bump website? Amelia/Emilia is #6 (are you reading this MA?) and Lily/Lilly is #6. Somehow, Liam is in the top 10 for boy's names. DH and I read this in a magazine at the OB office yesterday and just laughed b/c we don't typically pick the trendiest things. We like old-fashioned names usually. We picked Lillian b/c it's a family name and Liam b/c we liked how it sounded with McDonald and we both have Scottish heritage (and ok, so Liam Neeson is sort of hot IMHO, LOL). I think I want to go now with a middle name for Lily that isn't in the top 10. Athene, Sabine, or Jean sounds good to me and Alaina has a nice ring to it. At this rate, we will just need to start flipping coins! :)

No, In fact I picked it because I hadn't heard it in awhile. Then found our friends daughter is named Amelia. It's interesting ppl are going back to older names!

I LOVE the name Lillian! Amelia and Lillian just remind me of the great ladies in our lives who are Matriarchs! Just very loving and strong names!:cloud9:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lava, I knew about the sofia/Sophia popularity but I don't feel Sophie is the same name. It's like my name Christina is not the same as the name Christine. Anyway we named Sophie after my grandma and because we love the name. It's also perfectly bilingual :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

I like Sophie better than Sophia. And you are right, they are two different names entirely. I love the family connection as well.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I agree, I prefer Sophie too. I just love the strength in the names though.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thx girls! I really love the names you both chose too. Actualky everyone on ths thread so far has picked really solid names.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lava, I like Alaina or Sophie for middle name!
Our little guy is going to be Zacharie Alexandre Kai LASTNAME :thumbup:


----------



## lavalux

oh Junebug, love that!!! I agree that everyone has picked such classy names!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anyone have a Moby Wrap? I just bought one yesterday and I LOVE IT!! I have Amelia sleeping in the wrap and I'm arms free. We have the Ergo too but I think it words for Doug more than it does me. It's easier with the moby wrap until she gets a bit older and I need the ergo out.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

And here is my 16 week bump pic! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4383.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA, the stretchy wrap is the only kind I don't have, but I will be getting the K'Tan for this little fellow! I agree it's probably better for the first 3 months!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lava, I like Alaina or Sophie for middle name!
> Our little guy is going to be Zacharie Alexandre Kai LASTNAME :thumbup:

Another fabulous name! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CJ, did you stop bf'ing Zoe? Beautiful little bump. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

She self-weaned at 12 months :cry: It broke my heart...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm really starting to get used to it. I love having her close.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It took me about 6 weeks, but I loved it and am looking forward to nursing again with Zach :cloud9: I'm so glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## lavalux

Love the beautiful bump pic, Junebug.

MA,
My friend just gave me her Moby wrap. So excited to try it out. Also, I just purchased all my b'feeding & pumping supplies except for the pump itself. We are going to rent one from the hospital for a few few months. I am hoping having a lactation consultant/night nanny who specializes in multiples with us from the beginning can help me figure it out. I am so glad you are really enjoying the experience with Amelia.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Cj, we're at 6wks.

Lava, go in with it knowing it's not easy. Give yourself and babies 3 months. The hardest part for us was wk 5 and 6. I've heard it's about right as babies start to have growth spurts and cluster feed. Your lacking sleep and it can give you the baby blues but it gets better as others have told me with time. YOU will have two so it's twice the work but CAN still work as I've seen with friends from my oct. group who have them. My sil tried it for a couple of months and said it was too much for her. The girls are almost 3 and thriving!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wowee it's quiet in here! Is everyone okay?! :shrug:

Hi ladies!!


Went to both of my Dr.'s appointments. Breast sonogram came out with nothing. :happydance: Can't remember WHO told me, but I took a hot shower, pushed my breast down and let Amelia suckle on the nipple without the shield (even though she sucked it flat) and by today's appointment it's no longer there. We narrowed it down to a milk duct!! Thanks to all who shared their concern and experience with me. :winkwink:

Went to my 6wk appointment (even though its 7wks) at the perinatal center. The incision is looking EXCELLENT, they took out a few of the sutures that didn't dissolve. I asked if next time we could do a VBAC if possible and they said yes. They mentioned a few options of birth control for us. One with hormones, the other is one placed in the vagina which I'm sure some of you know. They mentioned the egg and sperm can still fertilize but whatever that placement is will do away with it. Said no right away. It took me 10 years to conceive Amelia. Knowing that it kills the fertilized egg is not only a conviction but would kill me inside because I DO want more with all the time wasted over the years being told I couldn't. I'm 38 in May and lets face it, I'm not sure how much longer I'll have to ttc. So we're using condoms and the timing which we'll do as well. The rest is honestly up to God. In all honesty we're not trying for another year or year and a half because I'd like to try to keep breastfeeding Amelia and just giving her "me time" before another one but I'm not going to stop a pregnancy if it accidentally happens either. Is anyone 39 or over here who got pregnant?? Just looking for more inspiring stories. We do plan to adopt as well but I'd like one more pregnancy experience. Maybe one more that I'll be a bit less neurotic and more relaxed and joyful as I was in the beginning of my first pregnancy that sadly ended badly but now we have a protocal for.

Breastfeeding. I pump 5 ounces 150ml's a day and today I pumped 8. :happydance: I don't pump after every feed because I just wanted a bottle for mornings for Doug. NOW I think I'm going to start pumping after Amelia because I'd like more to freeze. Does anyone know how long you can keep frozen breastmilk? Is it 6 months? Can I use the little plastic Medela beakers or do I have to use just the bags? I have both from a all in one pack someone bought for my shower.

Another question. I wasn't thinking when I bought our cute little diaper bag. It has a snap on the outside and opens ALL the time. I need a bag with a zipper that can house feeding supplies, several cloth diapers, a "wet bag" which dirty cloth diapers go in, spare clothes, toys, etc. I also am not interested in paying 99.00 or over (I've seen some pretty posh bags) Anyone know of a diaper bag that fits my criteria??


How is everyone doing??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey MA, that was my suggestion, the hard massage in the shower! Glad it worked for you! Do it whenever you feel a lump coming up and you'll prevent mastitis. Breast milk in a regular freezer keeps for 3 months. So glad you're enjoying nursing!

AFM, had a good meeting with my financial advisor. Since I am the only bread winner with DH in school, we had worked very hard at savings since I started working again 10 months ago, and now, with the savings and what I will earn until little Z comes (and while on mat leave since I continue my part-time job) , we would have enough for me to take a full year off. BUT that would deplete all our savings, so what I decided is 9 months off (2months more than I took with Zoë), and go back 3 days per week until his first birthday. IF N has a job, I could continue part -time a bit longer. And we'll get a full- time nanny starting when N would hopefully start work (September) to help me out at home. I am so relieved! It helps to have a more concrete plan :dance:

Hope everyone is doing well it IS really quiet here! Z and I are off Christmas shopping with my friend and her 20 month old this morning :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

MA - SO glad everything is going so well for you! You deserve it after all you went through. I registered for a diaper bag from babiesrus that i think has a smaller bag within that is vinyl lined to make for easy cleanup. And I think it was about $40....not sure if that helps or not.....

June- love the bump pic! coming along so nicely! :) I'm sure it is a relief to have a plan for the finances and not left worrying.

Hope everyone else is doing well this weekend. A short post from me as it's a hard day for me - it is the anniversary of my best friend who passed away 3 years ago from skin cancer. Please keep her family in your prayers as she left behind a loving husband and 2 small children - unfortunately, they moved so far away to be with the husband's family that I never see then except for pictures. I am headed off to a memorial Mass today at 4 with her family who is like my second family (I was friends with her for 20 years) and then out to dinner with them. Tomorrow I am off to New York with Charlie to see his son in his off-off-off broadway show, coming home Monday afternoon. Good thing is we will be taking the train, so I can relax, have a bathroom when needed and be able to get up in the 4 hour trip....and Charlie is happy he doesn't have to drive this time. :)

My thoughts are with you all. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! I too was thinking it has been really quiet in here! Hoope everyone is well andi suspect we are all just exhausted mommies :rofl:

We are well here. Ethan is doing great and we are looking forward to his first thanksgiving next week! We will get to see some family we haven't seen in ages, and they will get to meet Ethan, so we are very excited for that! 

In other news, we are officially NTNP as of this weekend (and that happens to have occurred right when the timing is good, tho we did not really plan it) so I am excited to be in my first "non official" TWW since Ethan! I have not yet met my weight loss goal (you may remember I'm still trying to lose about 10 lbs for the preeclampsia reasons), but will leave that to God. I have been losing (though super slowly!) so I am hoping it will continue to peel off, however slowly, till we get pregnant again (if we do! Lol). I'm really excited at the thought of getting pregnant again, but would also be happy to be on the same "track" i was last time so I'm not hugely pregnant during summer... S we will see what God has in mind!

I had a great time getting to see Laura (Lava) yesterday, if only for a couple moments. she looks BEAUTIFUL! I don't think she believes me when I told her she does not even look like she is carrying twins :rofl: but she really does look great! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well! Bek, so glad the lumps ands bumps were normal. I had some of that as well.

CJ have fun with the shopping! I went a few weeks ago with a girlfriend but, as it gets closer to the holidays, I I tend to do more online shopping :rofl: or else I go without worrying about buying anything, and just enjoy the decorations and atmosphere. I hate feeling that pressure to "have" to find something or that particular gift for someone. But I think this year will be fun, as I get to shop for Ethan! For all our moms whho have been through a Christmas with an infant, what are some good toys for a nine month old? 

Beth, I am so sorry aboutbyour friend. I went to the dermatologist recently and a couple biopsies came back abnormal. Now I have to have more of those sites rremoved. Ugh! I know I've got to get it done soon, too. Scary what can happen otherwise!

Okay ladies baby is fussing. Later! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela, get the Laugh and Learn Fisher Price kitchen! Z was 7 months old at Christmas and she STILL plays with it now at almost 18 months! That was the only gift we got her last year, with a few books, since she was so young. Yay for NTNP!!!! :dance: I am very excited to be pregnant again, although worried about the close ages (Z will be 22 months old when Little Z comes...). And I am a bit sad knowing it will be our last :cry: I too do a lot of online shopping, actually all of Z's was! But for our family gift exchange, I needed ideas so went out. It wasn't too bad! I even got Z a little arm chair (looks like a 1 seat mini-couch) so she has a place to sit to watch TV. Gave it to her already, she's soooo cute in it!

:hugs: Beth, those kinds of anniversaries are always the toughest :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I was looking at that and noticed there was a recall on the L&L Kitchen in 2009. Not sure if you knew that or not. Do you know if they redid them with new parts? I'd assume they wouldn't be available if they were recalled still. I'd like to get Amelia a kitchen set as her nursery theme is tea in the garden. We'll have a table with tea and such.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The 2010 model is fine MA.


----------



## lavalux

Hi everyone! Hope you had a nice weekend. Other than not feeling well yesterday, I had a fun, but busy one. We had a pre-holiday neighborhood brunch where I met another mom of twins who lives up the street, a bridal shower for a good friend, got to visit with Angela, our football team won its game so they are going to the Division championship (DH is in the best mood now ha ha!) and the girls who threw my shower joined me for lunch & a jewelry making class. 

Best part is the nursery is about 80% finished. Just waiting on my mom to finish sewing some curtain panels & we need to get the mattresses so we can make up the crib bedding. It is such a tiny space ... you ladies wouldn't believe how small the room is, but I think it is still pretty cute. ;) One day I hope we will be out of our 2 bedroom condo in a regular house and we will laugh at how we were all piled on top of one another with me, DH, 2 cats & 2 babies ... not to mention parents, friends, & a night nanny. I guess the important thing is that there is lots of love surrounding these little ones.

I am going for my glucose test this morning. Hope I pass so I can eat a regular Thanksgiving meal with all the fixings including pecan pie! Will check in after. Wish me luck! ;)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hope you pass the GGT Laura! Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Laura hope all goes perfectly!


----------



## lavalux

Thanks ladies. I got nauseous, almost fainted, and had to lay down after drinking that gluclola stuff so I don't know what to expect, but they were able to take my blood sample. Will find out my results tomorrow. If I fail, then what?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Then you have to do the longer one. There can be false positives with the first screening test... Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning everyone!

I have been really busy at work and this weekend was a whirlwind of activity. Hopefully, I can remember what everyone wrote last week!

Rebekah - YAY on breastmilk clog getting unclogged! I am glad it was anything more serious. When Katelyn was around Amelia's age I would, at least 2 or 3x a week, get three washclothes and soak them in really really hot water and then put one on the top of breast (folded in half), one on the middle on the breast, and one on the underneath, then Iwould put a towel on top of that! WOO the milk that would flow out, but my ducts would definitely unclog! As far as pumping and storing. If you have Medela pump and save bags, they should come with a little insert that you twist onto the long part of the pump aparatus and then it fits into the bag. It is just kind hard taking the thingy out of the bag. I actually just used the bags the other day as I wanted to put more milk in the freezer (good for 3 months in a regular freezer, if you have just a freezer then 6 months). You can also pump into a bottle and then pour into the bag. Whichever is easiest! I also am trying to wait another year and 1/2 before TTC again and I am also just using condoms. I am currently 38 and will more than likely be 40 when the next one comes. I think there are a few of us on here that were 40 when they had #1 so you are in good shape!

Angela - Hey there! Wow 9months old. How is doing crawling and stuff? Also, I am like you...I will probably only make the baby food every now and then. It is just way more convenient to buy it. Especially when I still trying to figure out if she is allegic or not. I am not trying to make a whole batch of food that I may or may not have to pitch out. Congrats on the NTNP. I remember you saying back in June that this was when you were going to possible start again. . 

Laura - yeah that glucouse stuff is pretty nasty. Sorry that you fainted. You will probably be ok. Fingers crossed for you.

Beth - hugs to you. I know that it must be tough on the anniversary of your best friends passing. We are here for you.

CJ &#8211; Glad to hear that you had a good meeting with your financial advisor. Kudos on the online shopping. I never really have done that. Now that I have Katelyn, I may try. But at Christmas times, I like to go to the mall and see the Christmasy stuff &#61514;. Thanks for the suggestion of the L&L Kitchen. Katelyn will be 8 months by Christmas and I want to get her some more books and just a few items as I know my parents will be going over the top with presents. Katelyn is almost sitting up by herself &#8211; so hopefully by then she will be able to so she can play. 

AFM &#8211; Katelyn last week had her RSV shot (one of 5). Because she is preemie she has get one every month for until April. Also, since starting solid foods she is getting quite constipated. Her Pediatrician said to give her 1 ounce of prune juice mixed with 1 ounce of water for a week. My poor baby. She is miserable. I am hoping that the prune juice works and I don&#8217;t have to give her a suppository. CJ, Angela, Terri &#8211; any of you have this issue with your lo&#8217;s? Last night she was up every 2 hours starting at 2:30am so this morning I am exhausted. The other night she slept until 6am &#8211; go figure. I really think the constipation is messing with her sleep. On a good note, she is really like the solid food. I sometimes cant feed her fast enough! She also LOVES her exosaucer. So that was a great investment and I highly recommend one! Ok &#8211; off to a meeting. I will try and check back later today. This will be a slow week due to the holiday. Oh &#8211; Beth, I am going to attempt to make homemade cranberry sauce. I tried it a few years back, but it just wouldn&#8217;t gel so it ended up being sorbet! Fingers crossed for me that I am able to make it jellied!

To all the other busy new mommies (and mommies to be &#8211; never, animal, skye, rowan) Hi and HUGS to you all!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YES we dealt with constipation! Rice cereal were bad for Z, so we switched to oatmeal, which really helped. Also, anything with bananas, apples, pears further constipate. Prune juice will definitely help as well! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh thanks! I did switch to oatmeal cereal from rice, but I had been adding in pears, so I guess I will stop. She is currently eating peas...will that cause it too?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No peas are fine if I recall!
What I did with Z since she loves pears and bananas was to mix in some prune juice in her cereal and still give her small amounts of those fruit. Seemed to balance out!


----------



## Vivienne

Does anyone have the sleep fairy's phone number :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Skye, yep still boob feeding, getting better. He's quite quick, about 10 mins a side.

Love the names Lava :thumbup: And I almost fainted after my glucose test, quite common but I did feel like a bit of a fool :blush:

Sorry to read and run but I don't get a lot of time at all to do anything. Thankfully have appt with sleep clinic on 1st Dec :happydance:


Have a lovely week ladies. Just heading into Summer here YAY


----------



## svetayasofiya

Summer!! :shock: Heading into winter here and everyone was colds :dohh: 

Hi everyone! Been stalking just haven't had a chance to post much. Hope you pass the glucose test lava! Viv I hope the sleep fairy comes your way soon. :hugs: So sorry about your friend NMG. Hope Katelyn gets over the constipation soon Steph. Thats no fun. Junebug you're already 16wks! :shock: How come other peoples pregnancy's fly by??? Angela! Ntnp already? :happydance: A friend on this board is already three mo pg and has a five mo old! Rebekah, happy to hear the lump was only a milk duct :thumbup:

K my nose is dripping everywhere, i need to find a tissue :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

17 weeks today Svet! :cloud9: I feel little Z from the outside all the time now, since this weekend. I can't have an anterior placental like I did last time, the movements are so much more obvious! Yes, it IS flying by! Feel better :hugs: Viv good luck at the sleep clinic apt, hope they can help!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris - Sorry that you all have colds in your house. That must be miserable. 

Laura - did you get the results of your test yet?

Viv - Keep us posted on the sleep clinic!

Skye - how have you been with all the stuff happening over there? I hope you and your family have been ok. 

CJ- 17 weeks! Wow it has been going quite fast :hugs::cloud9:

AFM I think I am going to have to give her a suppository. Two days in a row of prune juice and nothing. Poor little thing probaby doesn't have any more room for food.:cry: I am just praying that my hubby calls me within the next hour letting me know that she blew her diaper out. 

I will keep you all posted as I know everyone is on pins an needles waiting to hear if Katelyn pooped! :haha::rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lol good luck with the poop! :haha: Z also went 2-3 days without pooping when we started solids. Definitely avoid pears bananas and apples until it's resolved, then slowly reintroduce them along with prune juice!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:rofl: pins and needles Steph!


----------



## lavalux

Steph, what is the status of diaper blow out watch!!!!???? ;)

I passed my glucose test, thank God. Saw the babies on U/S. Lily is 2 lbs 6 oz & Liam is 2 lb 5 oz all looks good!! Now he's got his little butt in her face, but she gave him a good kick!

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awesome news lava! The kids are nice and plump too :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!!

Steph. Seems like we're in very similar situations then and who knows, maybe we'll be bump buddies at the same time. :hugs: Thanks for your insight too!

Also on the cranberry sauce front...I've used  for a few years now. It has Grand Marnier but it's AWESOME and cooks off! Try it!! 

Viv so glad things are getting better for you hun. Though we too are feeling sleep deprived we're FINALLY making some headway to getting up at a normal hour. 11am is it right now. It WAS 1 or 2 in the afternoon...keeping in mind my husband works nights. I'd like to work to getting up at 9am again and NOT sleep the day away. :winkwink:

Lava, sounds like a LOVELY weekend. :happydance: Glad you passed that darn test!

Steph, sounds like you've had the same issues we've had with constipation. Good news on our front...not one but TWO poopy blowouts! :happydance: :rofl: Daddy was pooped all over the other day. :haha: Mommy got hers early this morning. :rofl: Not sure what did it, but I've been drinking more water. :shrug:

Got cracked yesterday at the chiropractor. I'm SORE today. He said it would happen because I have some major inflammation in my muscles, etc. Oh shoot! Speaking of poopy.....she's making noise. :rofl: She's a regular pooping machine now. :happydance::haha: 

Called the endocrinologist because my numbers are CRAZY with my hormone imbalance. :wacko: They messed with my numbers over the phone to tweek the pump. Hopefully that will work until I see them next week.

Wishing you all well dear friends! :hug:

How are you all doing? Getting ready for Christmas?? Where's Skye??


----------



## MissMuffet08

Day 4 still no poop :-(. I just got off the phone with my hubby and still nothing. He did give her more prune juice. So maybe by the time I get home from work...CJ - I worry that giving her prune juice for more than a week will mess with her forming teeth. I didn't really want to give her any "juice" until she was at least 1. But I guess you have to do what you have to do. I do have prune puree that I intend on feeding her (mixed with her cereal) after she has done her 3-5 days eating peas. 

Laura so glad to hear you passed your glucose test! YAY. Babies are at a great weight! 

Rebekah - do you have the recipe for the cranberries? Sorry you are so sore! I will be getting ready for Christmas on Friday...well we will be going to Dland because I get a great discount at the stores at Christmas time and then I will be decorating my house. I will be going to Colorado for Christmas so we will be putting up a fake tree much to my hubby's chargrin. I can't wait to officially start listening to Christmas music...it makes me so happy.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph the quantity of juice that you're giving her is so minute, it won't affect her teeth :hugs: The concern there is more if that's all they drink and if they're put to bed with juice for naps and at night. Did anything happen tonight? Did you try a glycerin suppository? 

Laura, yay on passing the test! And those weights are great! 

MA, sorry your numbers are out of whack, hope they can help you figure out why :hugs:

Off to do my work-out now... Nite everyone!


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies! Just wanted to pop in and see how you are all doing. I'm lurking all over the place just checking on everyone. Hope all of you newbie moms and soon to be moms are doing well and excited about your little ones. 

Much love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Day 4 still no poop :-(. I just got off the phone with my hubby and still nothing. He did give her more prune juice. So maybe by the time I get home from work...CJ - I worry that giving her prune juice for more than a week will mess with her forming teeth. I didn't really want to give her any "juice" until she was at least 1. But I guess you have to do what you have to do. I do have prune puree that I intend on feeding her (mixed with her cereal) after she has done her 3-5 days eating peas.
> 
> Laura so glad to hear you passed your glucose test! YAY. Babies are at a great weight!
> 
> Rebekah - do you have the recipe for the cranberries? Sorry you are so sore! I will be getting ready for Christmas on Friday...well we will be going to Dland because I get a great discount at the stores at Christmas time and then I will be decorating my house. I will be going to Colorado for Christmas so we will be putting up a fake tree much to my hubby's chargrin. I can't wait to officially start listening to Christmas music...it makes me so happy.

:winkwink::thumbup: Let me try this again. I thought I did it but I must have forgotten. :rofl: :wacko: Waynes Cranberry Sauce


----------



## MissMuffet08

SUCCESS!!!!!! I got home from work yesterday and my husband was changing her diaper which she BLEW OUT! Then later that evening after dinner and thankfully before her bath, she blew out another one! YAY! Thanks CJ on the info regarding the juice. I purchased the glycerine suppositories, but haven't given it to her yet as I wanted to use more natural remedy. 

Rebekah - thanks for the recipe! I will let you know how it goes/went on Friday or Saturday! 

Ok anyone else so very excited about baby's first Thanksgiving! I know she can't eat anything, but still just to celebrate the holiday. I have a lot ot be Thankful for! Tonight we go to a evening service at the our Church. Tomorrow morning we shall get up and watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade followed by the Dog Show YAY!!!! Then on to BIL's for dinner with hubby's family and friends. 

If I don't get back on today I hope every one has a truly HAPPY THANKSGIVING. We all have been blessed this year with pregnancies and babies and even if you arne't in the States, you can still celebrate (we'll send you a turkey leg HA!)! Much love to you all. I am very THANKFUL to have all you WONDERFUL, INTELLIGENT, KIND, THOUGHFUL, LOVING women in my life. I know most of us have never met in person, but I do consider you all my FRIENDS and I am very THANKFUL to have gone (and still going) on the TTC/Pregnancy/ and now mommy journey with you!

LOVE YOU ALL LOTS!!!!
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay Katelyn! :happydance:

I'm excited about the holidays!! Doug and my mom have to work tomorrow so we're going to celebrate this Sat. Can't WAIT to put Amelia in her 1st Thanksgiving onesie! :lol: Her stocking is being monogrammed and if you click the link to my blog in my siggie (Broken hearts, mended fences) You'll see the family Christmas cards we'll be sending out.

I can't believe how bad my sugars are right now! I'm a little depressed about it. want to be here to see my little girl get married and have her own kids :cry: Hopefully over the next few weeks we'll get them under control. I'm going to have to get rid of whole grain carbs for now and just eat low carb fruits and veggies only. It'll have to start after turkey day though. I'm going to start exercising and reworking my way to weight training. muscle tends to help lower my sugar numbers. 

Praying your all having lovely days!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh, We're thinking about a trip to DisneyWorld Fall 2012. It's still up in the air, but we NEED a vacay this year!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy Thanksgiving my American friends! Big hugs and kisses to you all! xo


MA, your plan to lowering your sugar sounds good. Exercise is key to a healthy life. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

oh and Steph yay for the poonaumi! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy US Thanksgiving to our American friends! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Good morning ladies!!

Haven't had a lot of time to check in lately, but I'm very happy to see it looks like everyone's doing well. :thumbup: Unfortunately I had a lot of BFing issues and was unknowingly starving my poor little girl!! :cry: At least I figured it out in plenty of time. So anyhow, I'd been pumping every two hours to try & get things flowing again. Doesn't leave a lot of time to do much else... :nope: And after a few meetings with the lactation nurse and a full week of all that pumping, I had to face the fact that BFing just wasn't going to work (I was producing 5-6 ounces total per day). Old boobs, I guess - who knows. :shrug: So I fed her at breast for the last time on Thanksgiving morning. :sad1:

BUT - the good news is that since she's been getting formula (and enough to eat) she's turned into a completely different kid. Not NEARLY as difficult as she had been. Yay! AND - now that what goes into my body doesn't go in to hers, I can really focus on my diet & exercise program and have started my diet meds again. Double yay! I'm starting to feel a little bit human again.

I now have a sling, so I'm hoping to have a little more freedom - we'll see... I miss all of you ladies and hope to be able to check in a little more regularly now. Have a great day girls! :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Hey Chris. Nice to hear from you. Hannah is gorgeous. Love the new pic! So glad y'all are doing well. Good for you that you tried bfing, but also switched to formula when you realized it was the best for the baby's health.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Chris. It was nice to see you again! So sorry things didn't work out with bf'ing but as far as I'm concerned, you tried it and it didn't work. It's not the end all and I'm sure this is right for BOTH of you! 

My husband, a nurse has said as gung ho as the medical community is with bf'ing he wishes they'd not put so much pressure on women to bf exclusively and make women feel like they're not giving their children the best milk product. He said whatever the choice, the babies will be nourished and healthy. With my ups and downs I always felt as though if i'd give up, I'd be a failure. I cried a lot about it. Now I'm simply not going to let it bother me. There are plenty of babies that I've seen who've been formula fed and are quite healthy and smart. Formula as Angela said is quite matching to breast milk.

So now maybe we'll see you on a little more. I understand completely how the time it takes to bf'ing. I'm pumping and bf'ing. Speaking of that, Steph...how much are you pumping after bf'ing? I'm getting about 10 ounces a day on top of all the bf'ing Amelia gets every 3 hours or so. I noticed today that I'm starting to get even more milk now. 

Also, at 2 months on the 29th how many ounces are your children getting. Amelia is getting 4 ounces and sometimes even 5 each feeding or I'm assuming because that's what she's been demanding from bottle feedings. 

Hoping everyone had a lovely thanksgiving. We went to my parents on Sat. and everyone from the family who hasn't seen Amelia showed up. :cry: It was LOVELY! My parents are fitting in well as grandparents surprisingly. I even met the baby from my cousins daughter I told you about earlier in the year. The one who got pregnant while on drugs and tried to commit suicide while pregnant?! This was also the hesitance I had giving birth on the 29th because Amelia was sharing the birthday with this baby who was born to a careless mother a year after Jackson was born. 

Anyways, the baby is 1 now and she's ADORABLE. :cry: She's in such a sad state right now. Mom is in rehab and grandma has custody. She's been negligent with her own children so different family members are watching the baby when she goes to bingo etc. 

At any rate I had all I could do not to take that baby with us and raise her with Amelia as my own. I just keep looking at Amelia and loving her all I can. This poor little one of my cousins may never have a stable life with a real mom and dad and it breaks my heart because she's SO damn cute! If you have it in your mind, please pray for this baby. That God will guide and protect her footsteps and help her get out of the generational bondage she was born in. It breaks my heart because like me, there are PLENTY of couples who would give anything for a child and here this one is neglected. Just pisses me the heck off! :wacko:

On a happy note: Doug, Amelia and I had a really lovely time this weekend and there has been so much to be thankful for. I gave my cousins baby a great big hug and loved her all I could along with Amelia. If anything, she knows she's loved by MANY distant family members bless her little heart.


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks for your kind words, MA :hugs: I know that formula fed babies turn out just fine (I was formula fed myself), and I know that I wasn't crazy about the whole breast feeding thing to begin with, but knowing that I can't provide for my child breaks my heart. At least she got a solid 6 weeks in, plus another 2 weeks of breast milk/formula combo. 

I'm glad you had a nice Thanksgiving. It was especially nice for us, too - last Thanksgiving we had planned on breaking the good news of my 1st pregnancy, but I wound up miscarrying and having the D&C a few weeks before. So the holidays were a little rough last year. Amazing the difference a year can make, right?

Anyhow, I'm glad to see that your parents are settling in to the whole grandparent role. I don't know about you, but I just love watching my parents with my child. And your cousin's baby is in my prayers - she's lucky to have you in her family. :flower:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Chris!!! I've missed you! Sounds like you are doing good. 6 weeks BF'ing is awesome!!! Remember all the troubles I had? 6 weeks is a long time when it's not working. Good on you! MA said everything perfectly. There is absolutely nothing wrong with formula. It's true, they put so much pressure on women nowadays in regards to BF'ing. That's why I had such a struggle to make the switch. It just so happens while I was toying with the idea, BF'ing started to work for me. Took me 10 weeks. :wacko: After this weekend I am saying NO to pumping and if I need to go out and Sophie has to get a bottle, she will get formula. Saturday we had a bunch of friends over so I was going to have a glass of wine or two and give her a bottle for her last two feedings. I had some breast milk stored so she was going to have that. Well for the first time ever she simply refused the bottle. It was also the first time I had ever tried to give her breast milk from a bottle, usually it's other people who will feed her then. So I passed to her a friend. Nope. She wasn't having it. No way. So I had no choice but to give her the boob. I felt bad because I had had a small glass of wine but thankfully that's all I had had. I gave up the wine the rest of the night and BF her her last feed too. I hope this isn't going to be a new thing... Anyway, so all that gloriously pumped milk dumped down the drain. I work so hard for that for it to go to waste so no more. Formula it is. So she'll get a couple bottles of formula a week as needed. Provided she'll take the bottle :wacko: We'll try today. Booby monster. 

That picture of Hannah is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cute! We all need new pics ladies! Here is one of Sophie from a week ago:
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## svetayasofiya

Boo! I don't know why it's on it's side............................. :growlmad:


----------



## svetayasofiya

MA you sound so happy! I am really glad you're parents are great with Amelia. I know it was something you were concerned with. :hugs: How are you feeling? I am really impressed with your perseverance pumping. 10 oz is amazing! :mamafy:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

It was a really whirlwind week last week! 

Chris2 - Great to hear from you and Hannah is adorable! As everyone else has said 6 weeks is great and there is nothing wrong with formula. Don't feel badly because you can't get provide her with enough milk. Think of all the things you CAN provide her with! I am also glad that this holiday season is way better for you than last year. 

Chris 1 - love the peek-a-boo photo of Sophie LOL! Don't worry about the wine it is fine and she will be ok. I totally understand about not pumping. It is really the bane of my existence right now and I am really toying with stopping come January. By that time Katelyn will be 7 months adjusted and 9 months actual. We will see. 

Rebekah - YAY on your parents being active grandparents! It sounds like you all had a great Thanksgiving and I will definitely be praying for that precious 1 year old. As for my pumping. I normally get about 6-8oz each time I pump after nursing. I don't pump directly after nursing though. I normally will wait about 30-60 minutes. When I pump at work I will get 7-9oz a session. So I pump between 24-36 oz a day on top of nursing in the morning and a night/late late night. You will definitely see an increase in your supply as Amelia starts demanding more and as you continue to pump after a feed. If you are taking fenugreek or mother's milk tea, you will probably see even more (about 1 oz or so more). 

AFM - my cranberry sauce came out perfect. My hubby, who is a chef, helped me a bit by suggesting I let the cranberries simmer for about 20 minutes to form a syrup. Well that did the trick! It jelled perfectly! My candied yams came out great as well. Since we went out and didn't have left overs, last night I made mac and cheese and stuffing. My hubby had deeped fried a turkey for just the two of us on Thanskgiving when he was cooking the other turkeys so we now have some good left overs! My poor baby has a cold. She is congested and I have been suctioning out snot for the past two days. I had her sleep with us last night after she woke up around midnight cuz she couldn't breathe. 3 different times in the middle of the night I had suction her nose - poor thing. She isn't running a tempature which is good. I just bought a humidifier so I am hoping that will help. 

Anyway, as usual I am off to pump. I will check back in a bit.

Best,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

Steph try hydrasense. It works wonders and gets the boogers out. Also the humidifier will really helP!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies for all that wealth of information. Amelia hasn't had a cold ((knock on wood)). It's a matter of time though this winter I'm sure. We have our 2 months appointment tomorrow. I'm kind of nervous that she may have lost weight but she has gotten longer. She's tall. Takes after daddys side I see :winkwink:

Thank you Chris, I AM a lot happier. Or trying to be. I have my moments. :lol: I'm starting to fall into the role I think without getting so freaked out that I'm a bad mommy. I'm learning that everyone in the medical field has their idea of whats right. I get a million different ideas. I'm taking them for what they are and just letting both Amelia and I figure out what's right for us.

It helps to have her for Christmas. Chris #2, I totally hear you. This time 2 years ago I was in a state of depression and could barely make the holidays. It's all a blur after giving birth to Jackson and leaving the hospital without him. Just horrible. We have a stocking with his name on it in remembrance. In fact, I needed it because so much of the medical community and our parents weren't acknowledging his existance or should I say the fact that he was alive. So a friend recommended that because her mom did that with the loss of her older brother. I put bulbs in there. It's so exciting that now we have Amelia during the holidays and can CELEBRATE.


----------



## sunshine71

MA - I'm so grateful that we all have a wonderful reason to celebrate this year! :hugs:

Chris - Sophie is such a doll! And Steph's right - don't worry about the wine. The lactation consultant I was dealing with said that a drink was fine (just not a six pack!) It clears out of your system within a few hours, anyhow. I've been drinking a glass of wine here and there since I got out of the hospital. But always right after a feeding so I had a few hours for it to get out of my system before I fed her again. Oh - and I think I read a few pages back that your full name's Christina, right? Mine too! :thumbup:

Steph - I'm coming over to your house for dinner tonight!!!

Have a great day, everyone! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Chris1, so little alcohol after 1 glass of wine gets into BM then into baby's bloodstream that it is completely fine to have a drink once in a while without pumping and dumping! :hugs:

Chris2, GREAT on you for BF'ing 6 weeks!!! You know, you tried your best, and it didn't work out. There is no guilt whatsoever in that!!! I have many friends who beat themselves up about it when it fails, it is perfectly fine hun!! Also, I have friends for whom it didn't work for baby #1, but for baby #2 it worked beautifully. You never know, if you have another, it may work fine! I was BF'ed for 3 months, then switched to formula and I'm fine :winkwink:

MA, what a lovely idea to have a stocking for Jackson :cry: I am so happy you have Amelia, it will help with holidays :hugs:

OH YES!!! Everyone should invest in the Hydrasense nasal aspirator. WHAT A LIFESAVER that thing is, we LOVE ours!!!! I luckily had purchased it before Z's first cold so was all set when it hit. Saline drops also help to dislodge gunk, use it about 5 minutes before you aspirate and you'll be impressed with how much mucus you can get out and it's such a relief to see your babies breathing easier!

18 weeks today!!! Gained 10 lbs, but it's all in my chest and belly. MASSIVE baby growth spurt in the last week... Need to take my bump pic tonight. This little guy will be BIG. Thank heavens for scheduled C-section :haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks for the info on the Hydrasense. I can't seem to find where to purchase one though. I am getting websites for Canada, but not for the US. There is one similar at Target called the Nose Frida Aspirator... I will keep searching.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I dont use the apirator just the drops. I can mail you some if you like.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls!

Quick question for CJ. I think you said Zoe self-weaned about nine months? Or at whatever age that occurred, did you then introduce something to replace the breast milk, such as cows milk or formula? Ethan is 9 months exactly and is starting to really refuse a lot of his formula. He will take a couple sips then push it away, etc. With a lot of coaxing, we can usually get around 3/4 of what the dr. Recommended into him as far as formula. (say he eats perhaps 20 oz formula most days over four feeds, plus another 15 oz of solids)

I am wondering if he is trying to self wean? He still eats his solids well, in fact seems to prefer them. We see the dr.in another week or so, but I was curious what you would think...she told us at our 6 month check that he (then) needed to be getting between 24-32 oz formula per day plus solids, but she did not really tell me how much of that is for nutrition and how much for hydration. The solids he currently gets are 3.5 oz breakfast which is a yogurt, fruit and brown rice mix (commercially prepared but about 100 calories each). 3.5 oz fruits and veggies plus 2.5 oz turkey or chicken etc, for lunch, then same for dinner. Do you think we should just let him drink however much formula he wants at a feed and not worry about the formula otherwise? I understand they don't recommend cows milk till 1 year, but his formula is dairy based... 

Thanks for any words of wisdom you can offer! :flower:

Hugs and love to all! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela we started introducing cow's milk (whole) at 10 months, it is fine before 1 year! Sounds like he is getting a lot of solids and may not need as much formula. She self-weaned from the breast at 12 months, but luckily continues to take whole milk now on top of her food. Ethan is already getting dairy in his formula and his yogurt (and probably cheese?) I would not worry about how much formula he's taking, at 9 months, a lot of the calories are coming from solids! You may even be able to see if he likes whole milk better. Does he take water too? And were there concerns RE: growth and weight gain? (I don't recall so, and if not, hydration doesn't need to come from formula!).


----------



## rottpaw

Junebug_CJ said:


> Angela we started introducing cow's milk (whole) at 10 months, it is fine before 1 year! Sounds like he is getting a lot of solids and may not need as much formula. She self-weaned from the breast at 12 months, but luckily continues to take whole milk now on top of her food. Ethan is already getting dairy in his formula and his yogurt (and probably cheese?) I would not worry about how much formula he's taking, at 9 months, a lot of the calories are coming from solids! You may even be able to see if he likes whole milk better. Does he take water too? And were there concerns RE: growth and weight gain? (I don't recall so, and if not, hydration doesn't need to come from formula!).

Thanks CJ! He has not had any issues with weight gain, though gain has slowed way down now at nine months which I understand is normal. He still has a serious gag reflex, triggered by even the slightest texture, so takes zero finger foods or foods with texture for now, but eats his purees very well. I've tried giving him a sippy with water but, so far, he only plays with it. :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup it took until 13 months to get Z to drink a tiny bit of water! I would say just let him take the quantity of formula he needs, sounds like he is fine :hugs: And keep trying with the water, they eventually take it!


----------



## rottpaw

Awesome, thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

hi ladies!

Well, Amelia gained just 3 ounces in a two weeks. Not exactly a good weight gain but since she was still in the same percentile and didn't drop, they didn't freak out. She DID grow 1 and 3/4inches long to 21 3/4 inches tall now. Maybe it's all evening out because of that?!

At any rate she had one shot and another oral antiviral. She'll have the others over the next few weeks. I'm doing an alternative schedule because I don't want her having too many side effects from 5 different shots. :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

That's a huge growth spurt MA! Plus docs dont tend to use the WHO breastfed babies chart, you msy want to print it and bring it in with you. I had to do that because they were using standard North American charts which are mostly formula fed babies (done in the early 80's). They dont work for BF babies!


----------



## sunshine71

Thanks Junebug - I'm trying not to beat myself up too much, but I still wonder if I'd just eaten a little more fat, fed her a few more times per day, etc. etc... Ah well. What's done is done. You're right - at least I fed her for 6 weeks. A lot of women I hear about stop sooner than that. If we were ever to have another, I'd definitely try it again. HOWEVER - I'm 40 now (yikes!) - I think my poor body would fall apart if we did it again! :haha:

Holy growth spurt, MA! Was that all in the last two weeks?? Officially, Hannah's only grown 1 & 1/2 inches total since she was born! But to tell you the truth, the way they measure at her ped's office is a little sloppy. At one of her measurements it showed that she shrunk... sigh... Hannah had a couple shots yesterday, too. The poor thing was really hurting after we got home last night - she kept _screaming_ so much that I cried right along with her for a while! :cry: Seems fine today, though, thank God. :thumbup:

Angela - VERY interesting to read what Ethan's eating now. It lets me know what I'm in store for! It seems like there's so much to keep track of, though - almost like you've turned into a professional nutritionist! Hopefully it's easier than it sounds??

Well ladies, I'm off to do some laundry before the princess wakes up. Have a good day, everyone! :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Don't worry Chris, it IS much easier than my post probably made it sound. I am one of those people who, if given an instruction (like by the doctor) will try to follow it to the letter, so I track everything carefully. Most people are not like me and do not make themselves nuts over details the way I do! I always try to remember, mothers have been raising babies for millenia, and they did it long before we had the kinds of things we do today. I am also a worrier which, combined with my attention to detail, means I worry a lot over small things! :dohh::dohh:

Ethan basically eats a combination of formula and solids these days. It's pretty simple really - he gets some fruit and yogurt for breakfast, meat and veggies for lunch and dinner, and formula at all those feeds plus a bedtime bottle. But in reality, we're down to feeding 4x per day instead of the 8 we began with when he came home, so it is MUCH simpler than it used to be! :happydance:

Glad to hear everyone is doing well and babies are growing well! 

Speaking of driving myself nuts, I am still going crazy with waiting and symptom spotting in this TWW. I think I have now convinced myself that I AM pg which means if I'm not I will feel like an idiot on top of being disappointed. I just have so many symptoms it is reminding me of when I got pregnant with Ethan, but then they come and go (as I remember they DO at this stage) so I then become convinced I'm not. :dohh::dohh: The good news is, I don't feel NEARLY as much pressure or worry over it as I did when we were TTC #1. At least now we have our beautiful boy and, if we never get pg again, we will be okay with just 1. But it is still so EXCITING to be in a TWW - I was not prepared for how excited I would be! :happydance:

Ah well. I am going to pick up some tests tomorrow at the store and HPT. I am now (best guess) 12 dpo so would be 13dpo tomorrow... early days for sure, but I picked up a nice strong positive at 14 dpo with Ethan. So we shall see! 

How was everyone's (in the STates) thanksgiving? We had a lovely visit with all of hubby's side of the family, many of them that we have not seen in years. They all LOVED getting to see Ethan. But my MIL (God bless her) literally scheduled us a social engagmenet for every day we stayed with her (so five in a row!) and we ALL came home completely exhausted! I told my husband, next time we've got to gently tell her that was too much, and maybe 3 engagements in 5 days would be MORE than enough! 

okay, gotta run for now but hugs and love to ALL! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Chris, yup...quite the growth spurt. I had to double check to make sure it was right. I made her take her to the scale and measuring area she had originally been on to double check. The family kept tell us she was long over the weekend. They noticed because my side of the family is all short. :lol: I knew she would take after Daddy. 

Angela, I'm a worrier too exactly like you. Detailed, controlling the schedules/environment and a very anxious person when things are out of place or I'm not in control for some reason or another. Amelia has kinda helped with that issue as we've been late for EVERYTHING and have had to reschedule things or not go at all. In fact, we haven't been to church in weeks because this bf'ing schedule every few hours has made it basically hard to travel. Even to my parents we get up, I bf'd Amelia, get us dressed, eat, make it in the car and by our destination she needs to eat again, I'll try to get errands done and I'll find time to eat a few minutes before her feeding but shove it in. :rofl: 

I've tried shopping and there's only one bf'ing place and it was out of order. :wacko: so I had to bf'd in the car. I'm not quite the bf'er in public yet. Not ready other than bru and the car or my parents private room.

I want to try for another one too. Angela, how many months post are you that your tww?? A friend of ours got pregnant 5 months after her c-section with one of her pregnancies. I'm not trying for that at all, but I plan to stop the condoms around that time and we'll leave it in Gods hands. With PCOS and not getting an actual period on my own, I highly doubt with bf'ing I'll get pregnant....but then watch it happen! :wacko: :lol:

:hug: to you all!


----------



## Vivienne

Hi, just popping in to check on everyone. :flower:

We are well just not getting much sleep, and probably won't for a while. Sleep clinic said that Cal's reflux is the problem and no matter how much you medicate, change diet etc, there will always be days when he is so uncomfortable it wakes him. :dohh: Nevermind, sleep is overrated anyway and I seem to be functioning ok without it. We are out and about a lot now with 2 different coffee groups each week, visits to my psychologist, my mum, dad and stepmum, groceries, the mall, visiting friends, going out to dinner with baby. Have had lots of visitors and can now say confidently that a lot of people have seen my boobs!!!! I have BF'd in parks, walkways, cafe's and my car too MA!!
Not sure when I will wean, I was going to do 6 months, but that is coming up so soon I think I may try for longer and see how long we can manage it.

Chris I totally understand the BF/formula conundrum and the only reason I am still feeding now is because everyone told me to give up when it wasn't working and I was still in the hospital and very depressed. I am naturally stubborn so as soon as someone said you can't do this anymore, I said, watch me. Otherwise I would have gone to straight to formula. It is so much easier in many ways, for going out and leaving bubs with a sitter, having hubby feed if you are tired. Just think of all the sleep you will get!!!!

Love to all, off to pump, going out tomorrow and Cal is staying with the grandparents.
XX


----------



## lavalux

Viv, Chris, MA - so glad all is going well with the new babies & they are growing well. I am so interested in the b'BDing/formula feeding discussion as well as well when to move to solids, sleeping, growth spurts, and getting out of the house advice. 

Angela,
Congrats on getting back to TTC! I hope that little Ethan has a little baby brother or sister this time next year! Let us know when you test!

AFM,
Nothing much to report. Same stuff. Planning to leave work at the end of the year whether the babies are here or not, but struggling to get there even with my modified work schedule. The nursery is pretty much done & we just have a few more house projects. At my urging, DH is going out for a holiday happy hour with friends tonight, but I am staying in & conserving energy but I do plan to get my holiday cards out. Really, work & weekly doctor.appt are about all I can manage. They are closely monitoring the babies' weights & despite me gaining almost 35 lbs already, they want me to eat more & move less so I don't burn so many calories. After years of doing the opposite to stay fit, you'd think this free pass would be more enjoyable but it stresses me out. Liam is only 2 lbs 8 oz & Lily 2 lbs 12 oz. so they are pretty small and if I don't plump them up, they will put me on strict bedrest early. Financially that would be tough for us since I wouldn't get any of my disability pay & I don't have enough leave to fully cover 12 weeks without it. Please pray I make it to Jan.1st!!! With no Christmas decorations at the house to speak of this year and me declining holiday social events, I need to muster up more of my own cheer. ;)

MA,
Hope I learn some of that go with the flow attitude you are mastering. ;)

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello - have posted this elsewhere but thougt I'd pop over and tell my fav mummies/mummies to be about it - I think it's really cute!!

https://aspottedpony.com/fun-for-ki...ner-into-the-best-infant-and-toddler-toy/876/


----------



## sunshine71

Angela - my fingers are crossed for you!! Are you testing today, or waiting 'til 14 dpo like you did with Ethan? Good luck!! I'm so excited for you - it makes me wish we would have started with the whole kid thing earlier. Guess I'll have to live vicariously through you ladies! 

Lava - hang in there! I can't imagine how overwhelming it must all be, but I have faith that you'll be able to make it to the end of the year. :flower:

Viv - holy smokes are you busy! I'm impressed! I barely even get out of the house anymore, and here you are with a totally busy social life! I must admit I'm a bit jealous... I guess I'm just having a hard time mustering up any kind of enthusiasm while I'm still in my maternity clothes because I still can't get into my normal clothes. :cry: I'm hoping to change that in the next few months - we'll see.

Not much going on with me. My car died on Thanksgiving night on the way home from my parents house, so we're getting a new one tomorrow. Which is fine because I was due for one anyway. But still - nothing like shelling out twenty grand with one less income and one new baby in the house... :dohh:

Have a good weekend ladies!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies! My name is Teri and I'm 36 and pregnant with my first! My hubby and I have been trying for over 17 months so this LO is so very very welcome! I'm currently 4 weeks and 3 days and in theory I'm due August 3rd but that's up for some debate. I'm just pretty positive that August will be the month. lol No idea on whether it's a boy or girl yet ofc, but I'm excited that I'll be doing quant blood tests every week to check on my hCG progress! I believe they said at 7 or 8 weeks they'd be doing a sonogram as well. I'm not sure beyond that. 

WHOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## lavalux

So glad you came over to the graduates thread, Dodger! Welcome. I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

lavalux said:


> So glad you came over to the graduates thread, Dodger! Welcome. I'm so excited for you!!!

Thank you! I'm so very glad to be here! :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats dodger!!! Welcome to our group. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Yay! Welcome Dodger!

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick update from me just to say the :witch: got me last night. :cry: no pregnancy for me this month, which hit me completely sideways for some reason. We werent even trying, but i was still disappointed.:wacko: Oh well, we will be moving back to officially ttc at first of the year, so I hope to have better news soon! 

Hugs to all and I will write a proper update later this weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

*hugs* I'm so sorry about that Rottpaw. I hope your next cycle gives you a sticky bean!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: Dodgercpk! Congrats on your news. :happydance: Looking forward to getting to know you.

Angela, sorry to hear AF is back. :hugs: I'm sure you'll get a bfp soon. It's exciting waiting already. It's the patience that's the hardest. Love to you dear friend! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Welcome, Dodger, and congrats!

Aww, Angela - I'm sorry! But at least you'll be able to have a little bubbly over the holidays, right? (Sorry - just trying to look at the bright side...) I'm SURE you'll have better news soon! :hugs:

Okay - I need input. Hannah has silent reflux, and it's really gotten worse in the last few days. She's on a script for Prevacid, and I plan on calling the doc today to see if we can adjust the dose (I think it's pretty low right now). But in the mean time, any suggestions? I'm feeding her 4oz instead of 5, burping her often (she cries every time I do it), and keeping her as upright as possible, but she's still arching, squirming, grimacing, crying... :cry: She burped yesterday, and although she didn't spit anything up you could tell it was "juicy". Then she choked on it and it scared the CRAP out of the both of us! If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears!

Have a good day, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## lavalux

Sorry about the BFN, Angela. It is always such a letdown even when you prepare yourself and say you are okay with the wait. But, I agree ... enjoy the holiday wine and bubbly in December and hopefully you will get pregnant in the beginning of 2012!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hello girls!!

Gosh, it's been an absolute age since I posted here - time is just flying by!! I hope you are all doing well?

As for me, I am 29 weeks tomorrow. I had a bit of a scare last week - I wasn't feeling my little girl move too much last Monday night through Tuesday morning, so I called my Dr. in a panic and she sent me for an ultrasound. Well baby has shifted position once again! Her little face is now facing towards my back, hence less movement. It was good to hear she is ok!

I tell ya - there's always something to worry about in pregnancy isn't there? :wacko: I won't stop worrying until I can hold my daughter...I wish I was term already!

Also, at my last ultrasound I was told that my fibroid is behaving - it moved out of the way and that I could have a natural birth if I wanted! I really was not expecting to hear that, as for the longest time I was told I would need a vertical c section high up on my stomach. So that was nice to hear! We'll have to wait and see how things are when she's ready to come out and go from there. But it is nice to have the choice again:happydance:

I also am having the most peculiar dreams! Last night I dreamed that I was carrying SIX babies. I was in the hospital with a Dr. who kept focusing on other patients over me and I was getting frustrated. I gave birth to the first baby (a girl) and she was beautiful. The next one got stuck..and Mike Tyson was at the end of the bed cheering me on. :saywhat: So bizarre!!

I am embarassed to say that I have gained 40lbs so far:blush::shrug: I am just SO hungry all the time. It's getting really difficult to move around now and I sometimes find it hard to breathe. I will admit that I am not eating healthy all the time either...I actually had McDonalds for the first time (in over 2 years) last week.:blush:

How is everyone else doing? xo


----------



## MissMuffet08

Welcome Teri! Good to have you here!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela &#8211; Sorry on about the witch coming! But I am sure you will have a BFP in the New Year! I did have a question for you regarding solids&#8230;when did you introduce Ethan to stage 2 foods? I was thinking about giving Katelyn stage 2 right after the Holidays. Her pooping is still hit or miss, the prune juice is working, but she doesn&#8217;t like it at all. In fact have you ever had an alcohol drink that was too strong and made that &#8220;face&#8221; like yikes that is strong&#8230;well that is the face my baby makes everytime she eats prunes. Also what kind of yogurt are you giving him?

Viv &#8211; that is awesome that you are able to go out and do so much. I keep forgetting that it is your Summer time now so the weather is great for taking Cal out. I am glad that you have some groups where you can hang with other mommies. That is really important and helpful. 

Rebekah &#8211; Don&#8217;t worry about not being able to do stuff on time. I am almost never on time anymore. My husband gets upset about it because he hates to be late (not like I like it), but a lot of the times when we get ready to go somewhere Katelyn will fall asleep or like Amelia it will be time for her to eat. I normally will just but EBM in a bottle and take it with us though. However, occasionally my hubby will rush me and then I will forget something&#8230;like Katelyn&#8217;s pacifier (I know have one in both our cars and two in her diaper bag!). We didn&#8217;t go to church for 3 months! Even now our service starts at 10:00 and we normally get there about 10:30 or later. I am hoping that as she gets older the lateness will lessen LOL. I am like you&#8230;I don&#8217;t BF in public really. I normally do it in the car (or over at my girlfriends house who has a baby and she will be bfing her daughter as well!) I did it once, but we were in a restaurant way in the back and there was only 1 other couple back there. I put my little BFing smock on and fed her. I kept looking around to make sure that no one could see my booby LOL!

Laura &#8211; Your babies are almost here! I am soooo excited for you! I can&#8217;t wait to hear your birthing story. You are going to be a great mommy! I am sure it must be hard to concentrate at work. I don&#8217;t know how you do it!

Chris #2 &#8211; Katelyn had really bad reflux early on and our Dr. had us put a ¼ of a teaspoon of cereal in her bottles&#8230;this also helped with her weight gain issues. I still had to keep her up for about 30 minutes after every feeding. I had SEVERAL experiences when Katelyn choked a bit on her spit up and her eyes got all wide as she was trying to breathe. It is SCARY!!! I quickly grabbed her and turned her upside down and patted her back. I would definitely ask your Ped about increasing the dose because it is based on weight. The more she weighs the more medicine she should be receiving. Keep us posted!

Jules!!!! &#8211; it is soooo good to hear from you! I am glad that everything is okay with baby girl. If you have scares like that don&#8217;t even call just go in, especially at this stage. Those are some weird dreams&#8230;mike Tyson?! Did you watch the Hangover recently LOL. Don&#8217;t worry about the weight gain at all it will go away once the baby comes. I am sure you are beautiful. It is hard to eat healthy all the time. Sometimes you need pizza and McDonalds. Don&#8217;t beat yourself up about it. Your baby will be fine &#61514;.

AFM &#8211; Katelyn and I have had colds the past few days. Mine was much worse than hers. She has a stuffy/runny nose still and just trying to suck it out breaks my heart because she cries and screams soo much. It is getting better though. I took Friday off because I was in bad shape. I got a LOT of extra sleep which helped tremendously. I was even able to decorate my tree on Saturday. We did take our family Holiday photos on Thursday. I can&#8217;t wait to get them back. We did that at JCPenney. If you haven&#8217;t done yours yet, they have great coupons on line. We got 48 Christmas card photos for $.59 cents each! They have a lot of other great packages as well. Now, I have a questions and I feel like a bad mommy&#8230;.I did not do birth announcements for Katelyn (my mom kinda made me feel guilty saying, this is my first child and I didn&#8217;t do it), I actually have them designed and was going to order them, but felt that maybe it was too late to send out birth announcements 8 months after the fact. I do feel badly that I haven&#8217;t gotten/sent them&#8230;what do you all think?

Best,
Steph


----------



## lavalux

I don't think it's too late to do birth announcements, Steph, if you still want to. Only some people are really keeping track of the time and they are the ones that are family and super close friends anyway so they wouldn't mind and the rest will just be happy that they aren't being left out of the loop. I love getting birth announcements. 

Jules,
So good to hear from you! Don't you worry about weight. It will come off later. I've been eating tons of chocolate since Halloween. I can't help it! I've had some McDonald's too. Now I'm getting so big that there is little room in my belly for food, but I'm trying to force myself to eat protein shakes, etc. b/c my babies are small and I need to plump them up! :) 

AFM, I just got home at 4:30 from my "half day" at the office. I can't say no to my boss who left at noon because she was getting sick and asked me to cover her 2 pm meeting. Can you ladies tell that I am so sick of work!!!! Also, I met with my HR Director today. It would be great if I can get to Jan. 1 and be eligible for my short-term disability benefit. I'd get a check to cover 60% of my pay from 8 weeks after the babies are delivered (for csection) or 6 weeks (for vaginal) so if I go out for a few weeks of medical leave before they are born, I get coverage for that time too. But the bad news is that I don't have enough annual/sick leave to cover 12 weeks of FMLA leave so I will need to take unpaid leave (my HR Director recommends 1-2 days per week I take unpaid to cover the full 12 weeks). And I can't utilize our donated leave policy unless there is something "catastrophically wrong" with the babies - like they are still in NICU after 2 months, God forbid. Aaagh! I wish we didn't have to worry about all of this. I'm grateful for my job and my paycheck, not to mention that they are letting me work from home some while continuing to accrue leave, but it's so stressful! Anyway, thanks for letting me rant a bit! I know there is nothing y'all can do, but it helps to vent. :) Ok, now I am going to nap!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hi Steph and lava! :flower:

Thank you both for your kind words! I'm trying hard to not beat myself up too much about how much (and what!) I am eating. Right up until I got pregnant, I was working out every day for about an hour - two hours per day. My diet was also very 'clean' with nothing processed. That went out the window when I got pregnant and I haven't worked out at all because I have had zero energy:blush:

Well, as soon as she gets here, I guess I will hop right back on the bandwagon and hopefully lose the weight! The closer I get, the more excited I get to meet our daughter!!

No doubt I will be asking you lovely ladies for advice once she does arrive - no idea what to expect, but so excited to finally be a mommy!! Hubby is so excited, he loves my pregnant belly and we are both going to miss it once it's gone LOL 

Love to you all! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Well, ((sigh)) I'm very emotional. The past few days Amelia has been SCREAMING in pain. I thought she had a seizure 2 days ago and it was a reflex reaction. Today we had another office visit and she's been diagnosed with Acid Reflux. She was given Axid prescription and we were given Enfamil neutramagen specifically made for colic and I had her write a prescription and we'll be getting a case of it for 25.oo with Dougs hospital benefits.

She's been a NEW child today since we've had her for 2 months. Turns out all that gas, the issues with the bf'ing taking in and out the nipple, the arching, squirming etc. seems to have been reflux. With just one dose she's already been still, she's been talking, happy and now she's sleeping. We've given her only 2 ounces of the special formula after she gave me an issue with the breasts and even after that her color has come back and she's all happy.


I'm pretty sad right now as I don't want to lose that bond, but she's been a pretty unhappy baby since birth all this time and I'm thinking that if she continues to have issues with the breast, it may be time to switch to formula feeding for my sanity and for hers especially. The only thing I'm hesitant about is that all the formulas including this one have corn syrup in them. My breast milk should be much better than that...it makes me so sad. This will allow for us to make it to church and other functions and feed her on demand when she needs it.

I'm so confused as to what to do. I LOVE the closeness but if it comes to Amelia needing formula and the meds for reflux then maybe that's what I should choose over my own wishes.

I'm just wondering if things "could" get better with bf'ing if I give it another month. Should I feed her both my breast and supplementation? If so how will my milk come in to sustain her needs as she gets older?

If I DO decide to stop bf'ing what about my milk? Do I just leave it alone or do I need a special med to stop the flow so I don't get mastitus. 

What do you girls think? As I said, I know there's nothing wrong with ff'ing. I'm just SO SAD to lose that special bond. I really don't want to stop but if it's making her sick then it's no brainer. ((sigh))


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, :hugs: honey! I know exactly how you feel because Ethan had reflux issues too. We ended up having to quit bf'ing for supply reasons anyway, but it was also aggravating his reflux (bmilk is thinner than formula and doesn't stay down as well as formula). If you want to continue with bmilk I would say try to pump as much as you can, and freeze. As her reflux improves (and it will with age) you can mix bmilk and formula, or bmilk and cereal etc. you could also try nursing first then feeding the formula on top which might help it stay down better (did not really work for us though). Did your dr. Mention the enfamil a/r? That is what we have used, with great success. With it, we were even able to avoid reflux meds entirely (and his reflux was terrible to begin with).

The good news is, it improves as they age AND it improves as soon as you begin solids, which help everything stay down too. We began solids at 4 months so know that there is light at the end of the tunnel! 

I can promise you, you will still feel close to Amelia as you bottle feed. I just know that it doesn't FEEL that way at this moment... It is a very emotional thing to stop bf'ing for any reason, and I understand completely! 

If you stop completely, just ramp down slowly then quit altogether when you get to like 1 feed or pumping per day. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

MissMuffet08 said:


> Angela  Sorry on about the witch coming! But I am sure you will have a BFP in the New Year! I did have a question for you regarding solidswhen did you introduce Ethan to stage 2 foods? I was thinking about giving Katelyn stage 2 right after the Holidays. Her pooping is still hit or miss, the prune juice is working, but she doesnt like it at all. In fact have you ever had an alcohol drink that was too strong and made that face like yikes that is strongwell that is the face my baby makes everytime she eats prunes. Also what kind of yogurt are you giving him?
> 
> ph

Hey steph! 

We started stage 2 pretty quickly (like a month after we started solids). The only difference in stages one and two is that they are bigger packages and combinations, but everything is still puréed. I think I mentioned that we love the Ella's kitchen products, and Ethan has done great on those (I think in part because they mix different fruits and veggies together, so no issues with constipation from too much of one or another.). I am surprised Katelyn doesn't like the prunes just because they are sweet, but then I have never tried to feed Ethan straight prunes or juice, so maybe it tastes different once mixed with other foods. :shrug:

If you need her to eat prunes try mixing them with something she likes (maybe apricots, peaches etc). :thumbup:


The yogurt he gets is part of the Ella's "baby brekkie" line. They have one with prunes and raisins and a blueberry pear and Ethan loves both! I have also given him yo baby which he likes. Hth! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Sunshine and Laura, yes I am DEFINITELY looking forward to some bubbly over the holidays lol! :thumbup: that is my favorite cocktail and, after this week, I am looking forward to having some while we decorate the tree!

So its already been a fun start to the week here. My little guy cropped up with his second cold in as many months, this Sunday. :cry: it is so hard to watch them suffer and be miserable! He did okay yesterday, but today has alreadybrun a 101.8 fever and thrown up all his lunch. :-( :cry: This time he has lovingly given it to me as well. I didn't figure I would escape two in a row, so I took yesterday and shopped for Kleenex, cough drops and groceries, and made some homemade chicken soup and a nice dinner we can eat for a couple days. And I am SO. Thankful I did that because I'm gonna need it! :coffee:

Ah well. Anytime I start feeling sorry for myself, I remember the title of this thread and that I need to celebrate having this little guy, in ALL circumstances (and I do!) :hugs:

Laura, I remember those last weeks at work well. NOT fun! Try to rest up as much as you can, and conserve those calories! :hugs:

Jules, so glad all is well and do NOT worry about your diet too much. I ate whatever I wanted, and Ethan was born healthy as a horse! Just enjoy for now! :hugs:

Okay girls. Off to shower and try to nap a bit myself. Praying this round of family sickness passes quickly!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA, Zoe had severe reflux issues (she didn't gain weight for 6 weeks it was so bad) and no one ever told me I had to stop BF'ing! We certainly didn't start formula. The meds were enough to help, I don't see why they're telling you to switch to formula!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebecca &#8211; The good news is that you found out that Amelia is having reflux. Now you know what to do for her. Unfortunately, I think most of us have babies who have/had reflux. It is extremely common and being diagnosed more and more (previously people just thought is was colic). As I was saying to Chris 2 yesterday, Katelyn&#8217;s doc recommended adding a bit of rice cereal to her bottles to help with both reflux and weight gain. I added a bit less then he recommended, but it did help in both areas. In addition, I would always add her reflux medicine to a bottle of EBM for her. I am sure if you speak with her doctor there are probably several options you can do that can include you breastfeeding. One of my friends was in the same boat with reflux, and she exclusively breastfeed, except when she gave her baby vitamins and that was done in EBM. However, if it turns out that breastfeeding is not an option, that will be ok too. As Angela said, you can still pump and freeze your breastmilk and perhaps provide that to her once or twice a day. It will work out.

Angela &#8211; Thanks for the tips on the food. It is just so confusing, because you are supposed to introduce 1 food a time to ensure there are no allergies so that it is a pain in the butt to only give her 1 food for 3-5 days and then start mixing and matching. Where do you get Ella&#8217;s Kitchen food? I only saw some at BRU and it wasn&#8217;t a huge assortment. Also, I am sorry to hear that Ethan is sick again and now you are sick! Kudos to you for making homemade chicken soup while sick. Feel better soon!


----------



## rottpaw

Ps rebekah, I checked our A/R and it does not contain corn syrup. Hope that helps!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey steph! 

After a while I started just giving Ethan combinations (like Ella's has a butternut squash, carrots, apples and prunes mix) where he had eaten two or three of them without incident, the I was only introducing one or two things new each time. I still have not given him many grains, just rice, oatmeal and wheat so far. But I agree, so many of the 2nd foo are combos it is almost impossible to avoid the mixed ingredients after a while.

Our target carries the whole Ella's line, and I have found a much better assortment at BrU vs. their stores. 

It is definitely confusing! We are still having gag reflex issues with Ethan and any finger or textured foods, so we are still doing purée exclusively for now. I cannot WAIT to be able to give him some regular food, because the purees are expensive! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine71

Hi ladies! 

Steph - in my opinion (for whatever THAT'S worth) - I don't think it's too late to send announcements. I agree with Lava - if you want to send them, send them! :thumbup: 

Thanks for the cereal info! We've upped her Prevacid dosage and I'm giving her a tiny bit of Gaviscon after each feeding, and it SEEMS to be helping a bit. If I don't see enough improvement I'm going to ask her ped about adding the cereal. 

Animal - I'm VERY glad that baby's doing well! It's always a relief to hear that everything's okay. :flower: And I totally hear you about the weight gain thing! Like you, I also exercised every day and had a strict diet before I got pregnant. Then I had the extreme exhaustion once I became pregnant, so my exercise routine went out the window, too. The only advice I can offer is to avert your eyes from the scale! I actually refused to get on it in the first place... :blush: But like you said - you just jump back in to it once the baby's here. And HOPE your clothes will fit in a few months... :wacko:

Angela - I hope both you and Ethan feel better soon! :hugs: Have you tried Cold Ease losenges? (I don't think I spelled that right...:dohh:) They usually work pretty well for me.

MA - All I can say is :hugs: You won't lose the closeness, I promise!

I hope everyone has a good day! If any of you watch Sons of Anarchy, don't forget that tonight's the season finale - I think I might to into withdrawl... :cry:


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Jules, so glad all is well and do NOT worry about your diet too much. I ate whatever I wanted, and Ethan was born healthy as a horse! Just enjoy for now! :hugs:

Thanks Angela!
BTW, whenever I see Ethan's pics on Facebook, he brings such a smile to my face! He is the most beautiful baby and always looks so happy!!! xo :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Aww, you are so sweet! Thank you! I think he is a pretty cute little guy myself, but I'm biased lol! :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Hi All! I had no idea this thread existed until just now...so I'm finally joining :) Due with my lil one 4/16 :thumbup: Hope everyone is doing well and I'm glad to have finally found you all! :happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Welcome Mbababy!!! Glad you found us too and Congrats again. How are you feeling? Has time been going fast or slow for you?


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies:

Congrats to all the new and expecting mommies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi and hope everyone is doing ok. I am officially a graduate again but honestly think I an gonna lurk for a bit and keep hoping and praying.

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome Mbababy, and welcome back Titi! Praying for both of you! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Tititimes2 said:


> Hi, ladies:
> 
> Congrats to all the new and expecting mommies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi and hope everyone is doing ok. I am officially a graduate again but honestly think I an gonna lurk for a bit and keep hoping and praying.
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:

Thinking of you and I have everything crossed! Congrats on your pregnancy and here is to a happy and healthy 9 months! xo :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Mbababy said:


> Hi All! I had no idea this thread existed until just now...so I'm finally joining :) Due with my lil one 4/16 :thumbup: Hope everyone is doing well and I'm glad to have finally found you all! :happydance:

Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!! xo:hugs:


----------



## lavalux

Hey Titi!!! Glad to see some more people coming over to Graduates lately. 

AFM, Quick question ladies .. I'm going to Labor & Delivery this morning for a Non-Stress test. I know I will be hooked up to monitors to check on the babies, but has anyone been through this before? What should I expect?


----------



## svetayasofiya

Welome Mbababy and nice to see you again tititimes2!!!! Very exciting to welcome new friends to our group :hugs:

Sorry lava I have nothing to tell you because I never ever had one. xo

Hi everyone! I've only had time to lurk lately.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Laura, that is all that is involved, just monitoring! No worries! :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Welcome to the new graduates! And Titi - don't be shy! Jump right in and keep me company! :D


----------



## svetayasofiya

dodgercpkl said:


> Welcome to the new graduates! And Titi - don't be shy! Jump right in and keep me company! :D

Oh yes I agree! Look at you two, only one day apart how fun!


----------



## Mbababy

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone! :hugs:

Lava, time has been flying by...can't believe I'm over the halfway point! I had an uneventful 1st trimester...was lucky not to have morning sickness...and am looking forward to April :) How about you?? Are you all ready for your 2 lil bundles to arrive??


----------



## dodgercpkl

svetayasofiya said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new graduates! And Titi - don't be shy! Jump right in and keep me company! :D
> 
> Oh yes I agree! Look at you two, only one day apart how fun!Click to expand...

We found out about the same time too, maybe a couple days apart I think? :)


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies I have been lurking on this thread but not posting much. Things seem to be going really well for me so far which scares me a little as I guess I got too used to things not going my way in my TTC journey so far. I am just getting over the most hideous cold and chest infection that knocked me for six and had me in bed for the best part of the week, sucks being poorly when you can't take meds that actually work:growlmad:

I am chilling out tonight whilst watching X Factor USA, must admit I am totally hooked much to my DH's disgust. He has been saved from this fate by going out with friends.

I had my 16 week check 10 days ago and they swapped my Dr as the ladies were all full during my delivery time and must admit he wasn't great. I know that he is very knowledgeable but was 75 years old and his people skills were a little lacking. He listened with the doppler and then pushed my tummy about and wasn't going to scan me until I insisted as the lady Dr told me I would find out the sex at 16 weeks. Anyways his machine was very old and rubbish so we could barely make out the outline of the baby but at least we knew it was ok. My friend who is a midwife there was annoyed and spoke to the other Dr and she has now agreed to take me on as a patient so I am over the moon as DH didn't like the man at all. 20 week scan and check up booked for Boxing Day YAY can't wait.

Welcome to all the new ladies, I am really looking forward to hearing about your scans and how your little bubbas are developing.

To all the Mamma's I do love to hear about your little angels and can't wait to experience all those things you are going through right now (well nearly everything apart from sleep deprivation):hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Welcome Mbababy and welcome back Titi!!!!! Carole, glad to hear that everything is going well, but sorry that the old Dr wasn't a good experience. Only have time for a quick post this morning...bought Katelyn some stage 1 Turkey so hopefully she will like it so that on Christmas day she can have Turkey and greenbeans like the rest of us!

Hi to all the other new mommies to be and all the new mommies!!! 

P.S Carole - Sleep deprivation is unavoidable...you just get used to being sleepy after a while LOL


----------



## sunshine71

Titi!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and the little one!!!!

Hi Carole! I'm glad things are going well so far, and that you're not stuck with the old coot doc! Any feelings on whether you're carrying a boy or a girl?

Welcome Mbabay!

Lava - how'd your non-stress test go? When I did mine, the nurse forgot about me and I wound up sitting there hooked up to that thing WAY longer than I was supposed to be... :dohh: Oh well - at least it was a comfy chair!

Have a good day, ladies :flower:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Sunshine I am really not sure what it is but I am really wanting to find out. So many people make comment and tell me what they think I will have because of the shape of my bump etc but I don't think that runs true. The only way is a scan and counting down the days till Boxing Day.

We agree on names if it is a girl, Zara Grace but we just don't agree at all on boys I like Oscar, Alexander, William, Charlie and hubby hates them all. Oh well will have to wait and see and then have that debate if we have to.

Today is the start of my weekend and we have a dessert camp to attend organised by work, should be good fun with loads of gorgeous Arabic food.

Take care ladies and have a great day.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats on 17wks Carole!!!! Tht flew fast!!! So glad you were able to ditch that old man doctor. 


:hi: everyone!


----------



## sunshine71

Zara is a beautiful name, Carole! I like all your boy names, too. Alexander was on our list as well until we found out we were having a girl. Your right about the bump shape being an old wives tale - people told me that because I was carrying so low I was having a boy. Guess they were wrong. :)

Have fun at the dessert camp! Mmmm.....


----------



## lavalux

Mbababy,
I am so glad that you had an uneventful 1st trimester. Those are the best kind! I had some nausea, but Angela from this Board told me about the prescription, Zofran, and it gave me complete relief so I was really lucky. Other than a little scare at the very beginning of my pregnancy, everything has been going great. No complications so far, just the regular discomforts that carrying twins brings in the last trimester, but it will all be worth for healthy babies. Getting to 21 weeks is a great milestone and it's the fun time too when you have the energy to plan and shop for your little one's arrival!!! So excited for you.

Titi & Dodger, 
How cool that your due dates are so close together! Y'all can be bump buddies! woo hoo!

Carole,
I'm glad that you were able to switch doctors and I hope that you will feel comfortable with the new one. I can't believe that you are 18 weeks almost! Has time been flying by for you or dragging? I'm always curious if one feels like it is slow-going or a speedy blur for other people. I felt like the first trimester and now these final weeks are going really slowly, but from 12 weeks to 28, it just sped by. I love the name Zara! That is so feminine and very unique. Grace is a lovely middle name ... that is on our list to go with Lillian, but we are really struggling to settle on a middle name and have a handful that we are considering. I'll pick one which my DH vetoes and vice versa! We are going to name our boy is William Alexander but we will call him Liam. I really like those two for your boy or the two others you mentioned, Oscar or Charlie. Oscar is unique! What names has your husband come up with? I really love all of the names that the girls on this board have picked out so far, very classy choices!!! Have a great retreat with all that yummy food!

Chris,
Thanks for asking about my stress-test. It was done in a regular Labor & Delivery post-partum room at the hospital where we plan to deliver. I really liked all the nurses and our doctor came over to check on me, which was very nice. Unfortunately, we were there from 9 am to 12:30 pm. It took them an hour to find our two squirmy babies and pin them done on the monitor and then another 2+hours to complete the test because Baby B (Liam) wouldn't stay put unless my DH stood next to the bed and held down the plastic monitor piece with his finger- we started calling him "Jack Bauer" from the TV show "24" because Liam would "go off the grid". He'd move and we'd have to start over. At one point, he must have just taken a nap and wasn't moving at all. Finally they brought me lunch and then he started behaving. Baby A (Lily) cooperated the entire time. Guess this is just foreshadowing of what we have to look forward to. :) All in all, it went fine, but I have to do this every other week in the hospital, and the alternating weeks we will do a biophysical profile at the maternal fetal specialists office (which is the NST with a sonogram). All on top of weekly OB visits so lots of doctor's appt. I am happy about being so well-monitored though.

Angela, 
I think that you texted me about the NST, but I couldn't read it b/c my cell started acting up yesterday morning and we had to take it to Verizon after our appt. They fixed my phone but lost my account history! I'm so sorry your message was deleted!

Hi MrsMuffet,
Love that Katelyn is going to be eating Turkey and Green beans for her holiday meal!!! Very grown up!

New mommies... I hope to see some pictures of the babies dressed up for Christmas!!! I'm going to try to post some pics of the nursery tomorrow if I have time.

Soon to be mommies ... I'm so excited that we've got some more ladies on here to share their pregnancies with us! :) Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Laura, yes I did try to text but no worries! I just wanted to tell you not to stress (ha!) about the non stress test, and I figured you would get the text faster than you would be able to check here. So glad it all went well! I had one toward the end of my pgcy and it scared me to death at first when Ethan would slip off the monitor. They did not warn me at first that that can happen and I was like, what happened to his heartbeat!? :dohh: so scary. Once I understood I was able to relax a little. 

I am glad they are monitoring you so closely! :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Lava so glad that the test at hospital went well, this is something that I have never heard so good to be aware.

I still can't believe that I am nearly 18 weeks, it has gone really fast for me, I have 2 weeks till my next scan and then a just over another week until I head back to London for 8 days to see my Mum and do some shopping for baby. London has so much more choice than Bahrain and far cheaper too. Because I am no longer a UK resident I can claim my 20% VAT back on all shopping so really makes it worth while. Really looking forward to seeing everyone but must admit a little worried about how cold it will be as I do not have many warm clothes that fit me and absolutely no coat at all and seems a little stupid to buy one just for 8 days wear.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend I am relaxing this morning whilst DH moves the bedroom furniture from what will be the nursery into the other guest bedroom as we sold one set in readiness for the nursery. We are then going out to buy paint as we have chosen the colour and DH wants to do it all before we travel reckons it is good to have done by the time I am 6 months so that I can then relax for the remainder of the pregnancy. Must admit I am super excited for it all to be done as love the design. 

Take care all and catch up later x x


----------



## sunshine71

lavalux said:


> we started calling him "Jack Bauer" from the TV show "24" because Liam would "go off the grid".

 Too funny! I needed a laugh this morning, Lava - thanks!


----------



## rottpaw

Carole' I am so glad to see you back here, and so happy things are going so well for you! :cloud9: decorating the nursery is so much fun and really makes the whole thing seem so much more real! And good for you for wanting it done by six months. In retrospect I definitely should have planned to finish a LOT earlier with my nursery! :dohh: hope you recover quickly from your cold and infection. We've been down this whole week with a miserable cold. Ethan got it first, gave it to me, and now hubby has it. Oh, joy! And I am so glad you got to switch doctors. Feeling confident in the care you are getting is so important every step of the way! Ps I love the name Zara! Beautiful! :hugs:

STeph I hope Katelyn likes turkey better than Ethan :rofl: he will eat it with a lot of coaxing but I have to mix it with fruit or veggies. :haha: he doesn't like any of the meats! I think it is the texture, not the taste.

Hugs to all! svet, Skye (how are you sweetie?), bek (sent you a pm, let me know if you did not get it!) sunshine, Laura, Anna - where are you lady? Please check in when you can! - junebug, terri, nmg, rowan, ceedee, all our new girls, and anyone I didn't mention by name! Got to run feed Ethan but more update from here later!

Love to all!:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies it's getting TOO quiet in here lol! Are we all just as crazy busy as me!? Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Angela, 

Yeah...it is waaaaay quite in here. I am really busy trying to get all my Christmas stuff finished by the end of this week as I go to Colorado next Tuesday. Almost done with my projects/Christmas presents.

Been lurking a bit. Glad everyone is doing ok and tests are going well. Hope all the new mommies are getting into a good rhythm with your babies. Hope all the pregnant moms are getting some sleep and good rest/relaxation!!!!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph I can completely understand. We were all down last week with a nasty cold so I got zero done. We just got our tree up and house decorated this weekend! Cards go out this week hopefully then I can just relax and focus on picking up the last couple gifts we need and enjoying the season. 

Hope you have a super productive week!

Hugs to all! Everyone check in when you can!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

It's been awhile. We've had issues with what we now know is acid reflux. Amelia is calming down since the meds. She's a whole new little one and now we have a cold. :wacko: We're working on getting the breastmilk supply back up since we've been opting out of some feedings because they kept saying it was the breastmilk when in actuality it doesn't matter if it's breast milk or formula so now I'm back on breast milk and supplementing with the AR formula until the supply comes back. She STILL has issues latching to my nipple. just with being plus size there seems to be so much areola to take in she has a hard time. The quick let down makes her frustrated so she takes the shield and sucks it through at HER pace. Hopefully this will get better with time. Either way I'm giving it a few more weeks before I up and go to formula full time. I'm not apposed to it at all.

It's been busy around here as I'm sure it's been there. Anyone take pics with Santa? We haven't yet but we're hoping to. We've been at my parents A LOT. I can't BELIEVE how awesome my parents are. Totally different. It's honestly amazing.

Love to you all. 

p.s Welcome to all the newbies. What a praise report this is to have MORE!! :happydance: Congrats ladies!! :hug:
Bek


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

It seems everyone is getting so busy with Christmas preparations, we celebrate it here in Bahrain with friends but normally go to a 5 star hotel for one of their champagne brunches. Only this year I am the designated driver :haha: Don't mind though as I get to eat soo much goregous food and there is such a great atmosphere with all the expats gathering together. At work all my muslim friends want to join in so I have organised a separate dinner for us at the golf club with no alcohol and a secret santa as they love the idea of Christmas.

I am due to fly home on Jan 5th for 8 days to see my Mum so we will have a get together then and lots of baby shopping in the sales in London.

Steph Colarado sound perfect at Christmas, enjoy with your LO:hugs:

Rebekah glad to hear that things are getting better for you and Amelia with the reflux issue. I am sure her feeding will improve if not formula is perfectly fine, I for one was brought up on it as my Mum did not breastfeed at all and I am a very healthy person indeed. Hope to see some pics of Amelia with Santa soon :hugs:

Take care ladies and hope to stop by later after work :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Just stopped in say a quick hello ladies! I see everyone is busy, busy. I'm still busy trying to cook this LO! :baby:

Carole - congrats on 18 weeks!!! So excited for you.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## lavalux

I wrote out a long post to everyone & lost it!! Aargg.

Anyway, glad to hear everyone is doing well & busy getting ready for the holidays.

AFM,
We passed our NST test & biometric screening. Liam is not growing as well as Lily & there is about a 20% discrepancy in weight (Liam is an oz shy of 3 lbs, Lily is 3 lbs 11 oz) so they are monitoring me closely and if he doesn't catch up the specialist will recommend that we take both babies at 36 weeks so Liam can grow better outside the womb. I have mixed emotions about that. It's still a month away and that will almost be full term for twins but it will mean time in the NICU. Also, Liam is still breech so it will likely be a c-section. I need to get my head around being unable to have much say in how this labor & delivery will go down and also brace myself that I may be coming home from the hospital without one or both babies. I'm sure they will be in great hands with the neonatal nurses, but still ... The good thing is that I'm feeling more confident about getting to at least Jan. without being placed on full bedrest or hospital bedrest. That will translate to more paid time off with the babies when they come. ;.)

Hey NMG,
How are you doing? Still lurking?


----------



## Neversaynever

Laura...you will deal with it the way you always do..with dignity, strength and love :hugs:

Stop being harsh on yourself and at times like these, you just focus on what is best for your beautiful babies :hugs:

XxX


----------



## svetayasofiya

Omigod Never you're pregnant again?!? :yipee: Aw Hon please I pray for you a healthy and happy nine months!!!! Stick baby stick!! :dust:

Lava you're going to be awesome. When it comes to labour and delivery... the best laid plans :shrug:

Sorry for the short post. On my phone nursing Sophie to bed in the dark. Btw she full on laughed yesterday for the first time! Massive case of the baby giggles. :cloud9: it was spurred on by me picking her nose while in the bath. :rofl: She did it again tonight when I was kissing her belly. Love!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Svet...yes I know, early days and all that and my wonderful whatever attitude will get me through...wish I wasn't so impatient testing early but knew I was :wacko:

XxX


----------



## MissMuffet08

CONGRATS NEVER!!!!! YAY! I too am praying for your sticky bean! 

Kinda reading and running as I am still at work and need to get home. Finished my calendars for the family and ordered them in the nick of time as it was buy 1 and get 2 free on Snapfish and the deal ended TODAY!

GOing to take photos with Santa while in CO so my parents can attend. My mom was soooo happy. 

Laura - I think there are a lot of us here who had c-sections so if you have any questions, please fire away! Also, Katelyn was in the NICU for 6 weeks so again, any questions shoot! 36 weeks is GREAT even for single baby. I believe 37 weeks is considered full term so you are gravy!

Ok gotta run...in all this Christmas madness is my Husband's birthday! I still need to get cards, gift, etc. 

I'll try to post tomorrow.

Best,
Steph


----------



## HappyAuntie

Laura, my niece was a singleton born at 36 weeks (my sister went into preterm labor at 26 weeks and spent the next 10 weeks on bedrest in the hospital :wacko: ), and she only had to spend one week in NICU. On top of that, before delivery the drs were preparing my sis and BIL for her to weigh no more than 4 lbs, but she came out at 5 lbs 10 oz, so remember, those weights from the scans are just an educated guess - they might still take them early for it, but Liam might prove to be bigger and stronger than anyone expects. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Angela I think I remember you talking about the fisher price laugh and learn Kitchen. Not sure if you got it already but Amazon has it on sale and it has free shipping.


----------



## lavalux

Thank you so much ladies for the encouragement about the weights, possible early c-section & NICU, especially MrsMuffet & HA. A neighbor with twins called me tonight and had the same issue - interuterine growth restriction - with one of her boys. At 34 weeks at a specialist appt. they told her the babies had to come the next day & they spent a few weeks at the hospital, but she assured me that everything would be fine if I can hold out a few weeks longer. I just saw her boys at Thanksgiving & they are robust 2 year olds so I am keeping that image in my head. I've also heard that the u/s only can give an estimate as to weight so again. Just taking it day by day at this point. I know I have been struggling to reduce my activity & rest at home unless I have a Dr appt or am in the office (now only for about 10 hours/week), but I was thinking about others who were on bedrest (especially MA). It is harder than I realized. I have lots of respect for ladies that deal with pregnancy complications & restrictions. But, I can do this if I have to. Thanks again for the support!!!


----------



## lavalux

Oh and Chris ... your post re: Sophie giggling made me laugh & get teary eyed all at the same time ... so sweet.

Angela ... glad you & your family have knocked out those colds.

Skye .... hope you do the same too.

Never ... so good to see you on here. Love those tickers! Come on Oopsie ... we are rooting for you!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning Ladies!

time just flies by in this season....it's amazing that it's almost Christmas, New Years, my 1 year anniversary then baby due!!! wow!

Everything is just fine with me, not sure when i last posted, but here's the update:
fetal echo came out great, couldn't see the two major issues we went in for, but they are convinced poppy's heart is just fine. :happydance: Went to my own cardiologist and he says all is going great too. 
We finished our childbirth classes - tons of fun and a great teacher: she made all the girls swaddle a doll and the guys diaper the doll......Charlie diapered the doll and lifted it up and the diaper fell off! :haha::haha: he got it the next time, so I'm not worried. :thumbup:
Poppy is kick the heck out of me lately and gets the hiccups almost every day! and boy, poppy does NOT like the hiccups! :haha: we had another scan at 29 weeks - it's so amazing the detail! I'm convinced it is a boy, the picture just looks like a boy! and I can see Charlie in that little face! Throughout the scan I think poppy was asleep and the hands were up covering the face....the tech tried for so long and finally poppy moved! She got the pic really quick, so we have the cute face! So far is 3lbs, 8 oz and going great......the arm just looks HUGE and I say no wonder why I feel so beat up! :haha:
I'm so tired lately but not sleeping....I spoke with the OB about not taking the prednisone and and gave me a prescription for tylenol with codeine that I take occasionally at night to help sleep....and I only wake up 4 times, not 7! oh well, I'm just preparing for when baby makes his or her debut!
The OB appts is down to every 2 weeks now, and she said they would schedule the c-section date in a few weeks and it would probably be around week 37 or 38. I'm terrified of going into labor first! 
We just got back from our last trip to New York City......our very last trip will be to a bed and breakfast the week after Christmas as our last quiet time before baby....our babymoon....it's still in Massachusetts, just about an hour from home.
My mom is getting better about her attitude, or maybe I'm just not caring as much anymore :shrug:. What is the most sad to me is my closest sister doesn't even acknowledge the baby, never calls me, never asks me anything, even though I've told her about all upcoming tests and issues. On Thanksgiving, my other sisters that I haven't seen in awhile all came over to see "the pregnant one" :flower: and ask how things were....my sister was there too and never even mentioned it, nor spoke much with me at all. So I had said, hey you didn't call after the echo like you promised you would (the time when I was crying on the phone telling her I needed her support and she promised to call after that appt) and she said: "oh i forgot" and walked away. My mom heard it and said: well don't you want to know? and she said: I assumed it was fine as mom didn't tell me if there was a problem and I've been busy. 
So while I've gained a baby, I think I've lost a sister. She has been off and cold with me since I got engaged and was very difficult during the wedding planning. Now with the baby, it's like she wants nothing to do with me, but expects to be the godmother. ugh. Enough of that!

ok, ridiculously long post, which tells me I need to post more. I'm so glad to see the moms are doing so well and the moms-to-be are hanging in there! And the new pg ladies! :happydance::happydance: so happy to have you here!

I hope you all have a wonderful day. I think of you all often and talk about you all from the lurking posts I read to Charlie......he's even got your names down now :hugs:

beth


----------



## newmarriedgal

whoops, forgot my 29 week scan pic
 



Attached Files:







29weeks.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Angela I think I remember you talking about the fisher price laugh and learn Kitchen. Not sure if you got it already but Amazon has it on sale and it has free shipping.

Thanks Rebekah! I am doing some shopping for Ethan right now, in fact, so I will check that out! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

YAY Beth! My parents have changed with Amelia so lets pray that's what's happening with your mom too. :winkwink: Sad about your sister, but maybe she'll turn around seeing poppy. Love to you dear friend!

Twinks...not sure if your still lurking here hunny but we received your Christmas Card. :hugs: LOVE you my friend!!

Angela, it's so much fun shopping isn't it? We went to Barnes and Noble where they have retro toys we used to have as a kid. We purchased two of them and the girl at the counter said, "I used to have one as a baby". My husband said Oh?! "Yeah, but it was my MOM'S to begin with". BOY did that age us some. :rofl:

Well, Amelia's appointment was today. Turns out she couldn't get her other two injections today because she still has issues with a cold, and acid reflux. I also found out the reason they didn't give her AR is because the rice isn't broken down. Apparently Neutromogen is pre-digested helping her to easily digest the formula and the AR isn't because of the rice. She not only has AR but is lactose intollerant with latching issues that she said should have been cleared by now at almost 3 months. She said overall she's almost 3 months and they ask that babies get 3-4 months of bf'ing if they can. With pumping so I don't engorge, she'll get a full 3 months. 

So, ((sigh)) Amelia is officially formula feeding. 

She also gained 12 ounces between bf'ing and supplementing the past two weeks. She's just become a whole new baby. I'm at peace this is for the best. We tried, she's just having too many multiple issues causing her distress with bf'ing. Hopefully with the next one we'll get to bf'd full time.

We're going out for a ride tonight to look at all the Christmas lights. I'm looking forward to it. I'm also looking forward to a night of Ambien for my first night of total rest. Sanity is what this will bring I think. We have another appointment in two weeks to check to see how she's doing and with hopes to get her two injections she needed.


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies

I hope everyone is well?

As for me, I have had the week from hell. As some of you know, I have a rather large fibroid situated in the lower uterine segment. Last Saturday, in the middle of the night I got a severe pain in my left side. I took some Tylenol, went back to bed and it went away.

Sunday all day, I was fine. Then Sunday at 11:30pm it happened again, only much worse. I called my Dr who told me to go to the hospital, so I did. They thought it was a kidney stone (and the pain is very similar as I had a kidney stone when I was 18), but after a scan, it turns out my fibroid is degenerating, i.e losing blood supply and dying off, causing the pain.

The gave me morphine at the hospital and I slept, then got discharged at around 4pm the next day.

Unfortunately, it happened again on Monday night and once more, I had to go back to the hospital in the early hours of the morning. I was in so much pain, I was crying and it didn't help I had to wait an hour in the waiting room to be seen. My poor husband was losing his mind with worry next to me.

When they finally saw me, they gave me more morphine but the pain wouldn't go away. They gave me a sedative to knock me out but that wasn't helping the pain any. Finally they gave me demerol and that did the trick. My Dr. wanted me to stay overnight so I did and I was taking 100mg of demerol every 3 hours for the pain. 

I was so scared it would harm my baby, but my Dr. said that not controlling the pain would lead to premature labor and that the Demerol would be ok. They discharged me from the hospital yesterday and I was given a prescription of demerol to take with me. I had to take it last night but I haven't needed to take it since 9:30am this morning and I haven't had any pain which is such a relief. I had forgotten what it felt like to feel normal and not in pain. I've never experienced pain like that in my life and I have a high pain tolerance level.

So that is my drama. Please keep your fingers crossed that tonight I experience no more pain - it usually acts up at night so I'm afraid to go to sleep. I'm praying the degeneration is over with and I can experience the rest of this pregnancy with no issues. Baby is kicking up a storm which is very reassuring.

Love to you all 
xo
Jules


----------



## rottpaw

Jules you poor thing! I am so sorry! Hopefully it is all over with and you won't have any more pain OR the fibroid! 

Bek, I hope you get a good nights sleep! I will say, that makes a HUGE difference! And I am glad Amelia is doing well on the new regimen, though so sorry to hear about the lactose intolerance. Hopefully she will outgrow that. 

Beth, LOVE the photos! Poppy is gorgeous!

:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Jules you poor thing! I am so sorry! Hopefully it is all over with and you won't have any more pain OR the fibroid!

Thanks Angela! I haven't had to take any pain meds (no pain!) since Thursday morning - I am so relieved! I also have my appetite back which is a blessing - I couldn't keep anything down for days.

Hope all is well with you and little Ethan! xo:hugs::hug:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hello Ladies!!! I am so sorry to have been absent, but well,... I am sure you all understand. My lovely little babies are all doing so well and turned 4 mos yesterday! My time does fly...

All moms to be - Wishing happy and healthy babies for you and uncomplicated pregnancies!!! 

Mommies - How on earth do you guys find the time to post on here? Kudos to you all!!! 

I have missed chatting with you my friends and hope that I can check in from time to time. Christmas is crazy busy and I am so lucky to have my hubby home on sabbatical from now til the end of the year. I am returning to work part-time (Mon & Tues only), which is perfect! We are interviewing nannies... wow... 

What a difference a year makes!! Last Christmas, I had a really hard time & you ladies really helped me through it. BIG HUGS!!!!!

Wishing everyone a fantastic holiday season!!
Charmaine


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my goodness!! ((BIG HUGE HUGS)) I've been thinking of you EVERYDAY! :hugs: So glad all is well and the girls look beautiful. I hope sometime after the holidays you'll come by again and share how the last few months have gone for you. I miss you SO MUCH! 

Love to you and a Merry Christmas to everyone! :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Charmaine,
So wonderful to hear from you. I think about you and those beautiful girls all the time. Good luck with going back to work PT & the nanny search. We have just started that process.

NMG,
So sorry to hear about your sister, but I hope that she will mend her ways when Poppy comes. Happy to see that the heart looks healthy. Enjoy the holidays.

Jules,
So sorry to hear what you went through, but so glad that the pain has let up.

MA,
Don't worry about Amelia formula feeding. Sounds like the best plan for her right now. Enjoy looking at the Christmas lights.

AFM,
Babies passed the NST with flying colors today and we have now met with all of the OB doctors in our practice but one. Although they seem a bit surprised I'm still working at all, they haven't forced me to go on strict bedrest yet. I am working half days Tues-Thursday this week & Wed & Fri next and that is it!!! I'm starting to feel more confident that I will make it til Jan. 

Hope everyone is doing well. L


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

quick question for you all tonight.....I've been not feeling well the past few days - stomach off and some nausea with zero appetite, some diarrhea, headache, feel like a mild cold coming on, but more worrisome is a pain that I'm feeling in the upper right hand section of my tummy - almost right under my right boob..... it's not exactly sharp and not exactly dull, but a constant ache that wont go away. I spent most of the day in bed reclining and resting but it's still there and wont go away. Anyone have that? Is it the baby jammed up below my ribs? (the baby is breech as of a week ago) If I still have this tomorrow I will call the OB, I was just wondering if this pain/ache was normal??

thanks all!
beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> quick question for you all tonight.....I've been not feeling well the past few days - stomach off and some nausea with zero appetite, some diarrhea, headache, feel like a mild cold coming on, but more worrisome is a pain that I'm feeling in the upper right hand section of my tummy - almost right under my right boob..... it's not exactly sharp and not exactly dull, but a constant ache that wont go away. I spent most of the day in bed reclining and resting but it's still there and wont go away. Anyone have that? Is it the baby jammed up below my ribs? (the baby is breech as of a week ago) If I still have this tomorrow I will call the OB, I was just wondering if this pain/ache was normal??
> 
> thanks all!
> beth

Hi Beth!

It's possible that what your feeling is different organs moving as baby moves. I know with Amelia breech I had all kinds of odd movements, aches, pains and such. Your right, if you still feel the pain, call and have it looked at!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Evening ladies, quick drop by to let you know I'm still around!

21 weeks tomorrow, 4 months to the day yesterday we'll meet our little guy :dance:

Bought Zoë's big girl furniture Saturday:
https://www.mhcfurniture.com/collections/tuscany.php, https://www.mhcfurniture.com/collections/tuscanyteen.php (double dresser with hutch, twin sleigh bed, toy chest and night table) in "Linen". Need to paint her big girl room (light turquoise and light green) and the furniture will be ready in 6-8 weeks (made right here in Toronto, we visited the factory, beautiful woodworking!).

Charmaine, great to read you, :hugs: to super mama!!! Your 3 girls are priceless!!!

Laura you're doing great! 32 weeks with twins and still working, go mama!!!


----------



## lavalux

Beth,
I have that pain too when Liam is shoved up against my ribs. It's sometimes a sharp pain, but then there's also a lingering feeling of my ribs being really bruised or sprained. It does go away when Liam gets off my rib. I have been able to get him to move by laying down, massaging him off of it, and even once I was desperate and shined a super bright flashlight at him. It sounds silly but it worked. Could be just luck though. ;) Call tour doc tomorrow to ease your mind if it hasn't gone away. 

Junebug,
Love the nursery furniture. Some of our furniture is Ragazzi, which is a Canadian company & the workmanship on it is so impressive!! Can't believe only 4 more months until you, your DH & Zoelle get to meet you little one!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Well, I'm feeling better now with that upper belly pain, but now have an ugly cough. But that's ok as it is not a productive cough and my lungs sounded clear.....just a cough! 

I think the belly pain was indigestion. I was felling really full too and no appetite and after resting all day and still had it that night, I took a big dose of tums.....then after, um, releasing some major gas:blush: (charlie told me it was so loud and long that I woke up the neighbors! :blush:) I felt much better. Next day, the pain was gone in the AM and when it flared up, more tums and more relief. So I waited for the dr appt that I had today and mentioned it - and she said, yep, sounds like indigestion and to watch it and when the tums stop helping to call her.

Otherwise, the appointment went very well today, going back in 2 weeks and another ultrasound on Jan 11th. 

She told me she would schedule the c-section for the 39th week....and possibly on either wed 15th or fri 17th.....so to think about it and we would decide in a few weeks. Kinda scary but in a good way!

I hope everyone is ready for Christmas! We are having a few guests on Christmas Eve then going to my mom's for dinner on the actual day.....luckily, I already made the manicotti and sauce yesterday so that is ready to pop in the oven Sat..... I do have to bake some desserts and make some cinnamon rolls but will do that on Sat am..... So excited for Christmas! I love to give more than receive so I am all excited to give Charlie his gifts....I even slipped in a few gifts to daddy from poppy. :winkwink: Someday soon I will post pictures of all the things I've been knitting....I have made so much since starting in Sept. I'm just now finishing up a cable knit hat for Charlie to complement the one I made for poppy.... Charlie's is in a solid gray, Poppy's is in a gray/white twist. They will look so cute when they go out together! :haha:

Thank you all for your messages and posts about the pain, you all comforted me. :hugs::hugs:

Hope all is well with everyone! 

:hugs: beth


----------



## rottpaw

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all who are celebrating them, and happy holidays to all! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## animalcracker

A very Merry Christmas to all of you lovely ladies!! :hug:

I hope everyone is doing well? I had another fibroid degeneration episode last night (after being pain free for 5 days). The pain wasn't too bad this time, but still - not fun :nope: I've only taken Tylenol which has numbed the pain some - I hope it stays away! I have a big Christmas dinner to make!

Baby is doing well - kicking and squirming up a storm. We are SO excited to meet our little cherub in 2012!!

The nursery is almost finished - the painting is done and we're now just putting in the finishing touches. I will post pics when it's ready:happydance:

Love to you all!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Merry Christmas ladies!!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Merry Christmas ladies I hope you all enjoyed a wonderful day yesterday with your families and close friends. I ate far too much but loved every minute of it:haha:

Jules so sorry to hear about the pain coming back that totally sucks, hoping that it goes away for good soon:hugs:

To all of you who enjoyed your first Christmas with your little ones I can only imagine how magical it was.

AFM went for my 20 week scan today, the joy of living in a Muslim country nothing stops for Christmas or Boxing Day, and everything is all good and we are having a girl YAY. So excited and Mum over the moon as she has 2 grandsons so really wanted a little girl. So Zara Grace it will be and can't wait to meet her in May.

Wishing you all a peaceful and relaxing festive season, I am back to work tomorrow but we get New Years Day off and then I fly home to London on the 5th for 8 days to see my Mum.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hope everyone had a l


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. 

Congrats on the girl Carole!! Zara Grace is a beautiful name.


----------



## rottpaw

Congratulations Carole! I think Zara Grace is a lovely name and I'm so excited for you guys! Have a safe trip to London and check in when you can! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats carole. Zara Grace is a very beautifully unique name! It'll fit her well.


----------



## caroleb73

Thanks Ladies I am even more excited now than I was before, it is great to know what thr sex is as I am super organised and like to buy things in readiness etc. I received a whole load of vouchers for baby stores this year so will be hitting the shops for all things pink very soon.


----------



## Vivienne

HI ladies and Merry Xmas.

Sorry have been MIA for a while but have been so busy!!! Spent 4 days with the inlaws and my BIL and his girlfriend sprung a surprise wedding on the family Xmas eve!!!!!! We flew home Xmas day to be with my mum and spent Boxing day with my dad, and the day after that with friends. Cal actually flies quite well, no crying and did some sleeping. 

Cal never sleeps during the day so I have to entertain him all day, it's really tiring and sometimes to be frank, a little boring!!!

Congrats Carole!!!!:happydance: and a girl too.

MA, we have such issues with Cal and silent reflux too. Luckily he tolerates the BM ok and is always keen for a feed. I am getting really good at flopping them out anywhere anytime. We have also started him on solids. He has one meal a day at the moment of baby rice and banana and he has tried avocado and liked that too.

Waiting for the next milestone now. I am too impatient!! :dohh: He has smiled at week 6, giggled and chuckled from 4 months, grabs everything now and pops it in his mouth (his favourite is a coffee mug when you are drinking or the spoon when you are trying to feed him) blows raspberries and has found his feet. So I'm like, what's next, rolling properly, sitting up c'mon little guy impress me!!!! 

Hopefully we can all chat more after the silly season. If anyone wants to add me on facebook, just look up Vivienne Wood, Christchurch, should pop up!

Happy New Year :happydance:

PS: Cal is nearly 68cm long, I think I am going to have a tall lad!!


----------



## lavalux

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas and is looking forward to ringing in the new year. I know I am.

Viv,
Cal is doing so well! I understand what you mean about having to entertain him all day! It does sound exhausting, but I bet looking back the time with him during this stage will feel like it just flew by.

Angela,
Thank you for the card. You have such a beautiful family! Sounds like you all enjoyed the holiday and are finally getting over the colds that have been plaguing you, your DH, & Ethan. I have been having a hard time getting any sleep at night. I am worried about insomnia on top of just limited sleep time when the twins are born, even with a night nurse here. I have taken a Benedryl with my doctor's permission on occasion but don't want to make a habit of it. It is amazing the difference in mood rhe day after a decent night's rest. 

NMG,
So glad to read your update! I hope you are managing the pain well & monitoring your heart condition. I know you are relieved that Poppy is developing well with no issues. When is your next ultrasound?

Hey Carole,
Love the name Zara Grace. So pretty!

Skye,
Getting all ready for your little girl's arrival?

How are all the new mamma's doing?

Jules,
How are you hanging in?

MA,
How has the transition from breast to bottle been going for Amelia?

AFM,
I am working from home today, but then am on maternity leave. Dr. wants me on modified home bed rest until the babies arrive. I got everything wrapped up yesterday at the office. Met with my HR Director to discuss my leave. Turned in my Status Reports, completed my timesheet, changed my VM & email messages to say I'll be out until April 1st. It is surreal. Outside of 2 weeks I took for my wedding/honeymoon, I haven't been away from work for such an extended period of time since 1999. ;)

My OB & specialist are still monitoring the babies' weights closely. I have weekly u/s, biophysical profiles, and twice weekly non-stress tests in addition to my regular weekly OB appt. Lots of doctor's visits. I am so thankful for good health care & insurance. Lily is on track, but Liam is still only in the 19th%. He did grow some in the last 2 weeks and isn't in distress so they will probably keep them cooking for another 2-3 weeks unless I go into labor on my own or another issue develops. That put my delivery date to about Jan.16th or 18th. I am so uncomfortable that I am glad I may not have to go further than 37 weeks, but I know that this is temporary & we just want healthy babies.

Roll on 2012! I just want to thank everyone for the support they've given me this.year. I am so happy to have met a group of such wonderful women. Happy New Year! L


----------



## animalcracker

caroleb73 said:


> AFM went for my 20 week scan today, the joy of living in a Muslim country nothing stops for Christmas or Boxing Day, and everything is all good and we are having a girl YAY. So excited and Mum over the moon as she has 2 grandsons so really wanted a little girl. So Zara Grace it will be and can't wait to meet her in May.

YAY! Team pink!! Congrats Carole - you must be so excited! I love the name Zara Grace, it's so pretty:hugs:

How is everyone doing? Can you guys believe that we are nearly in 2012? 2011 really flew by! I am so excited for the new year....I just need to stop eating. I have gained 40lbs and this morning I ate 2 bagels for breakfast. :dohh:LOL

I am going through phases with my eating since I entered the third trimester. Some days I have zero appetite, others I can eat a horse!

So next week we have another ultrasound to see what's going on with my fibroid and to check on baby. I had another episode of fibroid pain 2 days ago which was awful, but the pain wasn't as bad as the first time around, thank goodness.

Not too long to go now! The nursery is coming along nicely...will post pics once it is finished! Baby is kicking and squirming about in there, which is the best feeling in the world to me! I am so going to miss being pregnant when she is born!! I absolutely love being pregnant:happydance:

Wishing you lovely ladies a very happy new year!! Here's to a healthy, happy and prosperous new year for us all!:hugs::hug::friends:


----------



## caroleb73

:hugs:Hey Ladies

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the year ahead. DH got us tickets to a trendy sushi restaurant/bar which is really cool but to be honest I will struggle to stay up til past midnight as I am in bed earlier these days hahaha.

Jules so sorry that the fibroid is giving you problems again but hand on in there not that much longer to go and it will all be so worth it:hugs:

Lava I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy seems to have gone, it might not feel the same for you, and so glad that you will be on maternity leave real soon so you can take it easy before the twins arrive :hugs: 

Viviene it sounds like Cal is coming on in leaps and bounds which is great to hear :hugs:

Skye hope you are well honey and that you have had a great Christmas :hugs:

To everyone else I hope all is well with you and your gorgeous bubba's. I am now on countdown to flying home on Thursday to see my Mum and shop for baby stuff, have ordered loads of things already online in the sales to save time trawling Oxford Street. The one thing I can't buy online is bras as they don't stock any in my size here in Bahrain, I am a little scared of just how big they are gonna get to be honest as have gone up 2 cup sizes already to G, can anyone tell me how much bigger they get by the time baby arrives? Need to guess and buy bras as this will be my last trip home before I deliver in May.

Take care all and catch up soon :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi everyone!

Happy New Year to you all. Having had you all here for me in my journey has been a God-send and I'm so pleased and honored to count you all as friends.

Charlie and I just got back from our 2-day "babymoon". It was heavenly. It was at a chic boutique hotel about an hour from home that we received as a wedding gift (almost one year ago!). Complimentary hot breakfast and slow walks around the pretty city before coming back and totally relaxing in the afternoons. Even had a working fireplace in the room, so it was a heavenly, romantic way to have some quiet time together before poppy comes and quiet time is hard to come by. :) We found a fantastic bakery that we loaded up on cupcakes for home. All in all, a wonderfully restful time. 

The cough I had got worse but it is not an infection. They put me on an inhaler and told me the cough will last for a few weeks. I also am very hoarse but we still managed to go away as I don't think I will be venturing out much anymore. The coughing is giving me some cramps and it's hard to breathe and move around much. Poppy also likes to settle on one side of my belly when I'm lying down so you see a very lopsided belly! :haha: 

I have another ultrasound on Jan 11th to check the progress. So far she's thinking of scheduling the c-section on Wed, Feb 15th or Fri, Feb 17th. But she said depending on how I progress that may not wait for the 39th week (I really am terrified of going into labor first and having the section an emergency, but I'm trusting they know what is best. The joint pains are getting worse despite my constant resting, but I'm taking it one day at a time and lots of ice and tylenol.

Lava - so glad you made it to your timeline for maternity leave! :happydance: And as Jan 16th is my wedding anniversary, I think that is a Wonderful day to have your babies!!!! :hugs::hugs: 

Carole - keep eating to plump up that baby! :flower: What a beautiful name you picked!

Jules - :hugs: to you about the fibroids. 

All the mommies - I hope these holidays were extra special with your blessed bundles of joy.

And to all the rest of the mommies-to-be - we are almost there! Who is next up to deliver? Is it Lava? If so, then yikes, I'm right after! 

Back to vegging on the couch watching a marathon of the Twilight Zone. Then off to Church, pick up the chinese food for dinner, then relaxing again staying up as late we can! I bought some sparkling raspberry grape juice to have instead of champagne. :thumbup: Have a happy and healthy New Year to all!

:hugs: Beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! Happy New Year!! :hug:

Beth, sounds like a lovely babymoon. We didn't go on one so hearing yours sounds just wonderful. So glad you had the opportunity to go.

We enjoyed the holidays. Amelia slept through most of it though so no pics of her opening anything. I'm assuming next year she'll be more alert and fun! She is playing with her toys when she's up. I'm finding she starts getting more alert around 10pm until her last feeding at 4am. I'm exhausted and it's starting to show because I've almost caught the house of fire twice. Just yesterday I put turnips and potatoes in the steamer, turned on the stovetop and a half hour later remembered I had no water in it when I started smelling stuff. I thought we were only supposed to be absent-minded in pregnancy?? I'm loopy lately!! :wacko:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## rottpaw

Happy new year to all! 

Bek, don't feel badly about the absentminded-ness. It goes with the sleep deprivation and will get better! 

I hope everyone had a great holiday season! For all the mommies, let's all post some pictures of these babies over the holidays. Would love to see everyone and babies! 

I will do so too as soon as I get to my desktop. Gotta run an errand before dinner but will try to post some pics this evening! 

Hope all our mommies-to-be are feeling well. Can't wait to see this next group of little ones born! I think we have several coming up soon, right? lava, NMG, Skye...then in just a few more weeks/months it will be Jules, June bug, Carole...:happydance: I get so happy thinking of all these new babies to come!

Hugs and love to all and I hope we can get back to our usual chatty selves now that the holidays are over :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Okay girls, I found a couple Christmas pics to add! Here's my little guy. I only wrapped - don't laugh! - one present for him; the rest I left unwrapped this year, since he's not really able to understand what's going on quite yet. But he enjoyed unwrapping the one, and has loved playing with all of them! 

Hugs!
 



Attached Files:







E xmas 2011 bball.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 13









E xmas 2011 truck.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 14









ethan stacker.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Angela he's so cute! I love the one on the bike. He looks so proud!!!

Happy New Year girls! On my phone so just a quickie xo


----------



## animalcracker

Happy New Year ladies!! I hope everyone had a nice new year's eve celebration? I spent mine on the couch with my lovey hubby - he had some champagne and I had some apple juice and we watched the Twilight Zone marathon on TV LOL! It was a lot of fun actually :thumbup:

So I go for an ultrasound tomorrow to see what my fibroid is looking like. I get pains now and again, but (touch wood) I have been able to control them with Tylenol and my heating pad. I had to break down and take more Demerol about a week ago, but hopefully I won't need to do that again.

I'm getting quite a few Braxton Hicks contractions though! They don't hurt at all, so I assume all is a-okay. 

Angela - Ethan is SO CUTE! I like to call him Mr. Dimples! He is always smiling and he makes me smile every time I see his adorable little face:flower:

How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jules, hopefully that fibroid will continue NOT being an issue. :winkwink:

Angela, he's ADORABLE! I didn't wrap at all either. She slept the whole time at EVERYONE'S house so she really wasn't all that alert. I'm assuming she'll enjoy next year a whole lot more. We bought tons of books, blocks, retro toys, bumbo table, bottle nipples, sippy cups, boogie wipes, socks, etc. She got a whole lot from gramma and grampa and my cousin bought her a little einstein music turtle which has been AWESOME!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0900.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0726.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0930.jpg
Baby Bear with Paternal Gramma

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0939.jpg
baby bear with her pooh bear jammies on and her stuffed pooh bear from Great Aunt Rorie.lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0952.jpg
baby bear AMAZED by her new little einstein musical turtle.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0962.jpg
another toy Great Aunt Rorie bought for Amelia (she spoils baby bear).


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Happy New Year!!!! We are now back from Colorado. Both Katelyn and I got a cold almost the minute we landed! 

Rebekah and Angela I love the PHOTOS!!! Amelia and Ethan are adorable and are getting so big!!! Also, I am still forgetful...so pregnancy memory never really goes away LOL. 

Beth - Glad you and the hubby had a nice babymon. It is important to get that quality time in with the hubby before baby.

Carole- Congrats on a girl and the name you chose is beautiful!

Viv- good to hear from you!!! Looking forward to seeing pics of Cal! It is cool when they start to eat solids huh? Also, I tried to find you on FB, but when I put in what you had I got some articles (there is a nice photo of you an Cal in there by the way :D

Laura - YAY maternity leave!!! It is a weird feeling to be out for so long. Since I was off during the summer, if felt like I was back in college and off for summer break...except I was TIRED and not because I was out partying LOL!

Jules - Let us know about your ultrasound and sorry that you are still having pain from your fibriods.

Chris#1 - Happy new year and let's see some photos of Sophie!!!:hugs:

Too all the new mommies, I hope that your Holiday and New Year with your new little one was magical and memory making. And to all soon to be mommies, I hope that you all had fantastic Holiday and New Year as well. :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

I am posting some of Katelyn...I just realized we didn't take ANY pictures of her by the tree...:dohh: Don't know what we were thinking!


We were waiting for Santa and just when we were about to have our turn the computer that is used to store the photos broke down :growlmad:


Computers back up (after waiting another 20 minutes in addition to the 1hr and 45 minutes already waited in line!) and off to see Santa!


After opening presents (we only wrapped two - the others from Santa were not wrapped LOL). She decided she wanted to play with them on my Mom's sofa.


Two days after Christmas and wearing the new snow suit and hat that Mommom and Poppop bought her (my parents). 


Back in Cali where it was (still is) 82 degrees outside. We are having another Christmas morning for our family...my stepson didn't go with us to Colorado so we had to got to do opening Christmas presents twice :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just popping over from the remedial group to say Dwrgi had a text from Skye today:



> Skye's had little Shirin this afternoon at 3 pm! Mum and babs are doing well, although mummy is very tired!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


PS - loving all the new pics, ladies!!

<retreating back into lurkdom>


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks for the infor Happy Auntie!!! Happy New Year!

YAY Skye!!!! Congratulations! It is a Happy New Year for you indeed!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Yayyyyyyyyyy! Skye! Congrats and love!

HA thank you for letting us know!

Viv, I too tried to add you on Facebook but could not locate you. Send me a pm with your email if you like, and I will try looking you up that way.

Steph and Bek, love the photos! I can't believe how fast all these babies are growing up!


----------



## heart tree

Hello lovelies. It's been a while since I've talked to many of you. I've gotten a lot of lovely messages from some of you and have also noticed some of you sneakily stalking on some of the threads I post on. I'm honored. So some of you know I'm pregnant again. My 5th pregnancy. I'm so hoping this is my keeper. I'm doing better than any other pregnancy so I'm feeling a little more confident. Today's scan showed a wriggling little baby measuring spot on at 9+4 and a heart rate of 185. 

My last pregnancy was an ectopic and I lost my right tube. It was horrific. I got pregnant immediately with this one on our first attempt with IUI. As you may remember I have adenomyosis and we have been waiting for a bean to implant in a health part of my uterus. So far it's looking good. 

I'll probably stick to my PAL after recurrent losses thread for the time being, but wanted to say hello. 

Also a massive Congrats to many of you who are now mommies! Looks like Skye just joined your club. What wonderful news!


----------



## lavalux

Yay for little Shirin's big arrival and thanks to HA for sharing the news!

Ethan, Amelia & Katelyn are all so adorable! Let's get some pics up of the other munchkins!

Angela,
I think "Dimples" aka Ethan ;) looks like your husband. Such a happy baby!

NMG, glad you had some QT with hubbie!

Jules,
Glad you are managing the fibroid pain. Your NYE sounds really nice & your DH is a sweetheart!

Hearttree,
So happy for you. Things sound like they are going very well with your little one! PAL is so hard. I'm keeping you in my thoughts & prayers!

AFM,
I went to the specialist today but they didn't take any measurements of the babies ... they only do that every other week, but otherwise everything is looking good. Dr. said that next Tues we will have a delivery date but it will probably be around 36 weeks so maybe the week of Jan.16th. On one hand that seems like forever from now, but then I think about everything that still needs to be done, and I can't believe how close we are. Both babies are head down so I don't know whether it will be a c-section or if I can do a trial of labor but either way it will be in the OR with a pain medication. I'm getting really nervous!


----------



## rottpaw

welcome Hearty! SO happy to see you over here! I've definitely been stalking to keep up with you, and sending prayers and hugs! :hugs: so excited all is going well! :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Laura, I think you are definitely next sweetie! SO excited even though I know you're getting nervous. :hugs: Please try not to stress about the birth. Easier said than done, for sure, but it will be FINE, however they need to be born. If they determine it is safe, are you wanting to try a regular labor and delivery? If they're both head down, sounds promising... But either way please try not to worry. They'll be here before you know it!:happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Heartree!!! It is sooooo good to hear from you. I am sending you much love and prayers to you and your LO! Looking forward to having you over here full time 

Laura - You are definitely next sweeting. I am so excited and anxious for you! Jan 16th is only two weeks away YAY! Like Angela said either way they come out, you will be great.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Viv, please PM me as well so I can add you to FB. Or, if you PM Angela and she adds you, I will look you up from her friends list and add you that way


----------



## lavalux

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies!


----------



## lavalux

Angela,
I guess I will do whatever type of delivery my doctor recommends. They haven't really said anything either way. When I reported to my OB they were both head down and asked whether I would do a vaginal delivery, he just said ,"well, we will see" and then said I would need to be in the OR either way .. totally non-commital. It was less frustrating when the baby was transverse and I didn't have an option. Now, it's up in the air. You know how I like to plan. ;) Guess I need to start learning to go with the flow better. 
:wacko:


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> Hello lovelies. It's been a while since I've talked to many of you. I've gotten a lot of lovely messages from some of you and have also noticed some of you sneakily stalking on some of the threads I post on. I'm honored. So some of you know I'm pregnant again. My 5th pregnancy. I'm so hoping this is my keeper. I'm doing better than any other pregnancy so I'm feeling a little more confident. Today's scan showed a wriggling little baby measuring spot on at 9+4 and a heart rate of 185.
> 
> My last pregnancy was an ectopic and I lost my right tube. It was horrific. I got pregnant immediately with this one on our first attempt with IUI. As you may remember I have adenomyosis and we have been waiting for a bean to implant in a health part of my uterus. So far it's looking good.
> 
> I'll probably stick to my PAL after recurrent losses thread for the time being, but wanted to say hello.
> 
> Also a massive Congrats to many of you who are now mommies! Looks like Skye just joined your club. What wonderful news!

Amanda I am SO HAPPY to see you here!! I am one of your stalkers - ever since our Facebook email exchange, I've been so heartbroken for you and when you posted in one of the other threads you were pregnant I've had my fingers and toes crossed for you so much, I have cramps! LOL. I'll also never forget how you were there for me during my miscarriage last year. Talking to you really helped me get through it.:hugs:

I am just thrilled that you are pregnant again! I shall continue to stalk you if you don't mind? LOL. I've wanted to reach out to you but I can only imagine how nervous and scared you must be, so wanted to give you time. You're doing great (almost 10 weeks!!!) so not long to go until you are in the 2nd trimester. I will continue to think about you and wish good thoughts for you my friend!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Muffet - how adorable is Katelyn? Her little red outfit is just too much, I want to give her a big cuddle. She is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing these pics!

MA - Amelia is just darling also! Wonderful pictures!

Skye - WHOO HOO!! Congrats!! :happydance:You must be just thrilled and I can't wait to see pictures!! :happydance:

Angela - give your Mr. Dimples a big cuddle from me. He is the sweetest little boy. I will never tire of seeing his smile!

So yesterday's ultrasound went very well. My fibroid grew :growlmad: but they can see clearly the degeneration that's occured. Last night was an awful night. I got up at 2am with pain and didn't get back to sleep until 5:30am, so I am exhausted today and trying to work (pretty unsuccessfully lol). I would kill for a nap!

Baby is measuring spot on at 33 weeks. The sonographer was trying to get a snapshot of her face on the screen but her little hands were up by her face and she was not in the mood for any pictures!=; 

Other than that, same old!! My shower is this weekend (I'm not supposed to know about it, but I found out LOL!) so it should be fun! 

I am sorry if I missed anyone, sending you all much love and blessings!
:hug::flower::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay Skye!! 

Hearty, so glad to see you. WTG!! :hugs:

I'd like to swap facebook too! We just put up a funny video of Amelia's first laugh last night. lol I couldn't believe it!

Animal and Lava, glad things are going well with the appointments. I can't wait to see all these new babies! :happydance:


----------



## lavalux

Can you post the video on this thread? Amelia having her first little laugh sounds so.adorable!


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, I sent you a FB request. :thumbup:

Saw this quote on Facebook today and thought I would share it here. Loved this and I think it is a great reminder for all of us - no matter what kind of day it may be, each day with theses babies is precious!

"While they are at your side, love these little ones to the uttermost. Forget yourself. Serve them; care for them; lavish all your tenderness on them. Value your good fortune while it is with you, and let nothing of the sweetness of their babyhood go unprized. Not for long will you keep the happiness that now lies within your reach. You will not always walk in the sunshine with a little warm, soft hand nestling in each of yours, nor hear little feet pattering beside you, and eager baby voices questioning and prattling of a thousand things with ceaseless excitement. Not always will you see that trusting face upturned to yours, feel those little arms about your neck, and those tender lips pressed upon your cheek, nor will you have that tiny form to kneel beside you, and murmur baby prayers into your ear. Love them and win their love, and shower on them all the treasures of your heart. Fill up their days with happiness, and share with them their mirth and innocent delights. Childhood is but for a day. Ere you are aware, it will be gone with all its gifts forever. George Townshend


----------



## animalcracker

That's beautiful Angela! :flower:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls

I have a really (really) stupid question..... When will I know when I am in true labor?

I've been having frequent Braxton Hicks contractions. I mentioned this to the sonographer the other day who informed me that with her pregnancy, she experienced what she thought were frequent BH contractions. Her sister convinced her to go to the hospital and by the time she got there, she was already 7cm dilated! Her baby came early! :wacko: 

My (what I assume) are BH contractions don't hurt one bit..just a tightening feeling around my stomach.

This morning, I woke up with a sharp pain in the left side of the groin and an intense 'heavy' feeling in my lower pelvis. I called my Dr. who told me to keep an eye on it and if it got worse, to call her again. It hasn't gotten worse, but the 'heavy' feeling is still there. It feels like a little stitch in the left hand side of my groin, together with a feeling of pressure. If I didn't know better, I'd say baby is burrowing down in my pelvis!

I have an appointment with my Dr. tomorrow anyway, so she will check my cervix and check me out, but I thought I would ask the question here - how will I know if it's truly real labor?

Thanks for any insight you can provide ladies!:flower:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi All,

Still hanging in there - we have an OB appt tomorrow morning! Poppy has been stretching around in there, and it is amazing! So very very active and Charlie always has such an amazed look when he feel all the dragging and nudging and hard bulging kicks! We play a little game together where I press 3 times into a spot on my belly and Poppy will nudge me back....then I move to a new position and do it again....and Poppy will nude me again. S/He follows me! :)

My shower is this Sunday - There will be about 12 people there, but none of my family. It will be a fun, relaxing time! Charlie is coming too, so we will have a blast. I'm very much looking forward to seeing my friends before the baby comes and I'm not able to get out as much. After Sunday, we will go crazy buying the rest of the things we need.

Hooray for Skye!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lava - my goodness you are next then it's my turn! The OB will give me a definite date soon, but they told me last time to think of Wed, Feb 15th or Fri, Feb 17th! But she said depending on my weekly appointments they may push it up a week or two. But that would put me at week 39 and that is awfully close to my EDD!!!!!!! :wacko: Getting pretty darn nervous!

Jules - I get BH all the time - my OB said there are women who get it 20x a day...and if you can change position and it goes away or if it stays the same and not get worse, then it's only the BH. I get the heavy feeling too all the time - feels like the baby is lying side-ways waaaaaay down in the pelvis...sometimes I get on my elbows and knees (so my bum is up in the air) and that helps relieve the pain. But def see what the OB says tomorrow! :hugs:

Angela - what a beautiful sentiment!!!!

MA - I want to see that laugh!

I loved all the pictures of the holiday babies! Put such a big smile on my face to see all those lovely LO's!

I will post more tomorrow after the OB appt......

hugs to you all!
Beth


----------



## rottpaw

Jules, 

The best way I heard it described is that if the contractions you experience do not get more intense, come closer together or last longer over a period of time, it's not true labor. The other thing I can say, now that I have experienced it for myself, is that you will DEFINITELY know if you start to have true contractions. True ones hurt, while the BH don't usually- and don't hurt as much as true ones in any event. But definitely ask your doc for her take on what to watch for, as everyone describes it differently. 

I had BH for about six weeks, so from maybe 32 weeks on?

:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks Angela and Beth! I've been quite nervous as my Dr. looked at me last time I saw her like I was mad, because I told her that I was getting more than the 'average' 5 BH an hour. Not only that, they last a lot longer than 30-60 seconds! 

Angela, I also figured that the real contractions would hurt. Then I was told that's not always the case so I was a bit panicked LOL! I'm just a big worry wart, I want her to get here safely :blush:

Angela, if I remember correctly, you are TTC #2? Is that right? 

Beth - best of luck at your appointment tomorrow. Gosh, several of us are so close now! I'm so excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Jules! 

We're currently NTNP but that will shift into TTC soon, probably with my February cycle. Only thing holding us back is this pesky weight I'm trying to lose (for blood pressure reasons) but now that the holidays are over I'll be kicking that effort into high gear!

I have heard stories of women in labor who did not know it. I guess it is possible, but for myself, the only true contractions I had before they broke my water were painless AND non- productive... I was not dilated at all and I could not notice the ones I was having once I arrived to be induced. I kep watching them go by on the monitor and thinking, "this is a piece of cake!" :rofl: Once they broke my water and started pitocin, however, THAT I could feel lol. 

You can start to feel a heaviness like what you describe when the baby begins to "drop" in preparation for birth. The process is called "lightening," but there is nothing light about it at all! Some man probably gave it that name! :dohh:

All that said, NEVER hesitate to call or go in if you re not sure. Worst they can do is send you home, and at least you will feel better knowing for sure!

Beth, so glad all is still well and hooray for showers! So excited for you and glad your family will NOT be there! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Hey Jules!
> 
> I kep watching them go by on the monitor and thinking, "this is a piece of cake!" :rofl:
> 
> You can start to feel a heaviness like what you describe when the baby begins to "drop" in preparation for birth. The process is called "lightening," but there is nothing light about it at all! Some man probably gave it that name! :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

If what I am experiencing IS lightening then yes I agree 100% with you - nothing light about it! I'm currently walking about like a crotchety old man! :haha:

Aw Angela, I have everything crossed for you as far as TTC #2!! You must keep us posted on how things go! :hugs:


----------



## lavalux

NMG,
Have a wonderful time at your shower! It sounds lovely! The shopping part after is such fun! I love the game you play with Poppy! Keep us posted on your appt tomorrow.

Jules,
I have BH contractions all the time and sometimes my tummy just stays rock hard for awhile but when I drink water and lay down on my left side, they eventually go away. I was Skyping with a friend last night and she said she was in "silent labor" for hours & didn't feel any pain and when she did finally start to feel something & went to L&D, she was 8 cm dilated and there was no time for an epidural. That freaked me out a bit. Today on my NST read out, you could see I was contracting but they were totally non-productive b/c my OB checked my cervix and although it is soft, it is not.dilated at all. Still long & closed, but those contractions that I couldn't feel definitely were big ones on the monitor. It is very confusing. The "lightening" is awful. I walk like an old man too and keep telling DH that there is such pressure, I feel the baby will fall out on the ground. Plus I always have to pee but when I go, barely anything comes out. Oh such fun! ;) But worth it of course! Hang in there.

Angela,
I loved that quote and want to print it out as a reminder when I'm sleep deprived and cranky after these babies come.

So, AFM, we have no date set yet, but my OB, DH, specialist & I together decided that we would schedule a c-section delivery. Both doctors agreed in my situation, with Baby B having some issues, it would be safer. So on Tues, my specialist will decide when to do it. He will call to arrange it with my OB's assistant. If he thinks it should be next week (or obviously if I go into labor on my own), it will be whatever Dr in my practice is on call b/c my OB will be on vacation in Costa Rica. But otherwise, it will be the following week when he gets back, probably one day the week of the 16th. I will be btn 36 & 37 weeks, which is full term for twins. Now I just need to pray for strength & patience to get there. Every extra day inside helps the babies outside.


----------



## animalcracker

lavalux said:


> NMG,
> I was Skyping with a friend last night and she said she was in "silent labor" for hours & didn't feel any pain and when she did finally start to feel something & went to L&D, she was 8 cm dilated and there was no time for an epidural.
> 
> The "lightening" is awful. I walk like an old man too and keep telling DH that there is such pressure, I feel the baby will fall out on the ground. Plus I always have to pee but when I go, barely anything comes out. Oh such fun! ;) But worth it of course! Hang in there.

Hey Lava!
With regard to your friend...:wacko: goodness that is scary LOL. I'm not afraid about not having time for an epidural to be honest, I'm more afraid of going into labor and ignoring it, thinking it's not true labor and then giving birth at home! :rofl: I know, that's probably very silly and highly unlikely!

The lightening IS awful - the pressure is intense and like you, I feel as if the baby might just drop out of there at any moment! :rofl: I also feel as if I have to constantly pee but like you, there's not much coming out LOL!

I don't blame you one iota for going with a c section, given your situation Lava. I think it also gives you an element of control and it will help you feel better having something on the calendar.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lavalux said:


> Can you post the video on this thread? Amelia having her first little laugh sounds so.adorable!

Sure:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQwVdZrqswM&feature=share


----------



## animalcracker

LOL MA - that is so cute!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I hope you were able to see it in it's entirety. For some reason it's slow today for me and keeps stopping. It's been driving me nuts. Not sure if it's on my end or if it's Youtube. lol


----------



## lavalux

Oh I watched the whole thing and it was the highlight of my day! So adorable. Amelia has the best laugh. I also love how she just stares so lovingly and intently at your face. The phone was a big hit! It was really nice to see how happy & blessed you & Doug are after all you've been through. This was so wonderful for me to see ... it really lifted my spirits. Thank you SO much!


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah I love the video! Ethan likes to play telephone too. Love their laughs and giggles! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you! We were having so much fun. Oddly that was done at 1am. It's almost 2am and she's still wide awake. Her last feeding is at 3am. I'm not really sure how to get her schedule normal. In the meantime because of this I'm having a tough time myself. I'm taking ambien to sleep and I feel EXHAUSTED until 1pm. I'm gaining weight. Tomorrow I'm going to cook up some chicken and put it in salads. I'm planning to buy the Diet Rehab book which works on leveling the hormones. I've been researching different diets and I knew the South Beach is good for Type II Diabetics and balance meals. Nightline had "Diet Rehab" on as a great way to eat healthy. I liked what I saw and thought I'd try it. 

Angela, I think I forgot to mention how excited I am that you will be start to ttc again. Your not alone in the weight war!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning Ladies!

Just got back from our OB appt - everything on track - baby is getting a little bigger, my belly has been tracking the correct measurement all along and this week was a little bigger.....looks like I'm going to have a little porker on my hands.:haha: The heartbeat was a bit fast - high 160s and she said it was prob because I was sick but if it was over 170, she would send me to the hospital. Yikes! But it was just under so she said not to worry too much, as it usually is in the 150s so it may be due to me being sick.

As I still am feeling poorly with this chest congestion and my throat has been very sore from both mucus and coughing, I asked her about it again. She said it can run for a good 3 weeks or so, so I need to take robitussin and curl up and rest. So that is what I'm doing today as I want to be good for the shower on Sunday! (and Angela - I am glad they won't be there too! :haha:)

It has been too cold to go out as I'm sick so I never got out to get the new knitting needles I need to make a throw for the babies room (for us to use on the glider!) so I'm working on a counted cross-stitch kit that will go in the room - so cute with stuffed animals and a place for me to put the name/weight/and date when we know it!

Had a tough night sleeping again, so hopefully I can take a nap soon. I woke up at my usual 2am and was up for about an hour, then Charlie rolled over in his sleep at 4:30 and jammed his elbow in my hand, which woke me up and I've been up ever since (and he went back to sleep!!!!). 

Anyhoo.....

MA - I loved the video!!!! How can that not make someone smile? My goodness she was staring at you so much! I loved that! to have a baby look at you like that has to be the most blessed thing in the world. Soon enough I will be there!

Jules - the things we go through during pregnancy! Lightening, indeed! When I get the heavy feeling, and Poppy is going kooky, Charlie will put his hand very low on my belly and say "Noooo Poppy, not yet! Don't come yet!" And Poppy calms down. Good thing to listen to daddy!!! :thumbup:

Lava - I hope knowing you will def have the c-section is a relief for you. Now you have a plan! We all will pray for you and the twins, and you will do perfectly and in a Very short time they will be here! :hugs::hugs:

I think I'm going to go veg out in bed now, hoping for a little nap. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## animalcracker

NewMarriedGal, I am so pleased to hear your appointment went well! :hugs: I didn't realize that the baby's heartbeat at this stage could be too fast. I am learning something new every day! Last appointment I had, my baby's hb was also in the 160's but I wasn't sick, so now I am concerned :wacko: Then again, if it was something to worry about I am sure the sonographer would have said something, right?

I do have an appointment with my regular ob/gyn today, so we'll see how baby is doing. I believe she is doing a Group B Strep test today which she says is routine.

Yesterday was a bummer of a day. For the first time in a long time I had pain all day and then couldn't sleep so I had to suck it up and take Demerol last night:growlmad: The good thing is that it gave me a good night's sleep which is so elusive to me these days. I haven't slept through the night since I was in the 2nd tri! :wacko: In a way it's a good thing - practice for when our little cherub gets here! LOL

So our baby shower is tomorrow - yay! I am excited. My mother in law, brother in law, twin nephews and my brother in law's girlfriend are driving in from Rhode Island today and will be with us this evening. My mother in law (who is Italian and moved to the USA when she was 18) makes the best lasagna in the entire world and she made one just for me that she is bringing tonight. I can't wait to dig in LOL!

I can't wait for this work day to be over! My Dr. appointment is at 1pm but something tells me this day is going to drag - bring on the weekend!!

:hug:


----------



## lavalux

NMG & Jules,
Sorry about the non-sleeping thing (I can relate) and the pain (mine is bad, but I suspect nowhere near what you ladies are going through), but rest up and have a wonderful time at your showers! Glad your doctor visits have been going well. I didn't sleep well last night even with a benedryl so.I'm.going to try for a nap too. I've been texting back and forth with my friend in Chicago who was induced this morning, but haven't heard from her for the last hour so I bet those contractions started coming faster & stronger. She was waiting to get the epidural until they got really bad. I'm such a wimp, I'd have asked for drugs upon check in. Since I know my delivery will be a c-section, I want to read up on what to expect with that. Hope everyone has a a good weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beth, 

Thank you so much! It's been fun playing with her. She's a hoot. She's starting to notice her hands more and when she tries to grab them she has cross eyes. It's hilarious to watch her. 

I'm sorry your not feeling well. Hopefully it will stop hanging on and you'll be free from illness the rest of the trimester. :hugs: 

Jules, I had sleep issues and still do right now. There's nothing worse than the inability to sleep. I pray you get some before baby comes and then you'll have someone to help out so you can catch up a bit. :hugs:

Lava, I was dead set against a c-section and had no choice with Amelia being breech and refusing to move after trying EVERYTHING! It wasn't as bad. A bit odd but you don't feel anything, you just feel pressure moving back and forth getting the baby out but no pain or anything. Your monitored pretty well. My Spinal wasn't bad that time either because I had someone else do it. For the most part my delivery experience was MUCH better than the last one obviously. 

Steph or Angela, I forgot to ask the Pediatrician about starting Amelia on cereal. She turned 3 months on the 29th of December. I purchased Happy Bellies Brown Rice Cereal with DHA and Probiotics and I'm told they can start at 3 months but never asked or got the go ahead. Do we need permission for the babies to start or do we just start feeding them the cereal? Does it matter that it's "brown rice" instead of regular white rice?? :shrug:


----------



## lavalux

Just a quick update ...

We went to the specialist this morning. Liam has only grown 3 oz. in two weeks. He is 3lbs 11 oz and Lily is 5 lbs 2 oz. So, they scheduled the c-section for tomorrow, saying it's safer for him outside the womb then in. I was hoping to get them closer to 37 weeks, but the doctors know what they are doing. So, by 9 am tomorrow, I should be a mommy. :) 

I will update as I can. 

Angela, my text history on my cell got wiped out this morning. Can you please send me another text & say "It's Angela" so I have you in my phone?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Laura, how exciting!!! Best of luck, can't wait to hear your story :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Yay Laura!!!! All three of you will be in my thoughts and prayers for safe delivery. Looking forward to seeing photos and hearing about your delivery!!!

Best,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

OH MY GOODNESS LAURA!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so excited for you and your DH. Massive hugs and tons of prayers going your way! You will be a fantastic mom and I can't wait to hear about your experience as well as seeing those beautiful babies!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just got back from my primary care doctor as the cough is still lingering and is so nasty.....well, it's walking pneumonia. Just what I need 5 weeks before Poppy comes, but good thing is that I found out 5 weeks before and now I have time to take the antibiotics and a quick tapering dose of prednisone (I'm ok with a quick dose, I just didn't want to take it for 3-4 months before) and I should be all set quickly. Here's hoping! 

I go for another ultrasound tomorrow, I'll let you all know how we do. 

My shower was Sunday and it was so lovely and zero stress! :happydance: The girls really were so sweet to me and with the invitation they sent around a poem saying how cards are nice but get tucked away and not read again, so please bring a book for the baby that they can write a message to either me or the baby in the cover and it would be a special remembrance! So I have so many lovely books to read to poppy along with such cute outfits and all the other wonderful things they bought for us! It was a special day!

back to coughing a ton, so I'm off for now.....

Good Luck tomorrow, Laura!!!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks for the heads up ladies!

Laura, I'm so excited for you and can't WAIT to hear the good news!

NMG, so glad your shower was lovely and STRESS FREE! :happydance:


----------



## animalcracker

Laura! You must be so nervous and excited right now! I have everything crossed for you, for a healthy and wonderful birth experience - I can't wait to see pictures!:happydance:

:hug:

Yesterday I went to the Dr. for a routine check up and the nurse told me that my blood pressure was sky high. She said she would take it again after the Dr. saw me to double check it again. I went in and saw the Dr. who did a group B strep test and also checked my cervix (which was closed).

To my horror, after the cervix exam I started bleeding and passed a blood clot. I was terrified and asked my husband to get the Dr. back in the room who checked me again and said my cervix looked good and that she had probably irritated it. Then my blood pressure was checked again and as it was still high, I was told to go to the hospital to be monitored.

So we get to the hospital and they hook me up to the monitor and baby is doing well. They take my blood work and one of the nurses informs me that if my blood work comes back abnormal and my blood pressure is still high, they will deliver that day :saywhat: My husband and I just looked at each other in shock!

Thankfully, my blood work came back normal and my blood pressure went down. They did an ultrasound and baby is doing great - she's 5.5lbs already. The bad news is that they found another fibroid (which was previously the size of a grape) that had grown to the same size as the one causing me pain. So I have baby fighting for space with two large fibroids:wacko:

My Dr. wants me scheduled for a c section at 38 weeks, but she says there are some new rules in place which state that a c section can only be scheduled for 39 weeks? She's going to try and get permission for 38 weeks though, given the fibroid situation. So given I have 2 large fibroids now, no natural delivery for me, but I'm ok with that as long as she's delivered safely.

The good news is that everything is fine! I guess we all go through these little scares during pregnancy - it's ever so worrying because your first thought is for the baby. Thankfully our little cherub is doing really well! The bleeding freaked me out though. Did you guys bleed after a cervix exam? I did some research on that on the Internet and apparently it's really common.

So that's my drama for the week! LOL! But it's only Tuesday, so let's see what the rest of the week brings! :rofl:

We had our baby shower this past Saturday which was wonderful! We had such a good time with many friends and family. I have to show you guys a picture of our baby shower cake. The shower was book themed and instead of a greeting card, everyone was asked to bring their favorite childhood book to start baby's library. How cool is our cake!

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/BabyShowerCake.jpg

How are you all doing? 

MA - I can't stop playing little Amelia's giggle video - it's so cute!

NewMarriedGal - I hope you feel better soon!! It's no fun being sick, especially when you are pregnant :hugs:

Angela - how are you doing and how is darling Mr. Dimples?

Hugs to Miss Muffet, JuneBug, Skye, Chris and anyone else I missed!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Jules, the cake is BEAUTIFUL. Funny because I have something similar in my head (though not the same exact one) for Amelia's birthday. I can't remember if I mentioned in this thread or another one that Amelia's first birthday is going to be "book themed". We're doing it because ever since we brought our "baby bear" home, we've been reading to her. Oh the faces we would get! :lol: We knew she couldn't comprehend them but she would (and still does now) stare at the books and look up at us while we read to her. Now she can see a bit better so she's starting to grab for the pages and just LOVES it when we use characters voices.

I don't know if you saw my shower cake a few pages back from September, but I LOVE planning parties and my local baker and cake decorator knows me well. Haha

I'm SO glad your doing well. What a scare! I had a blood pressure issue and so did Steph...I can't remember who else in here did. They can be really scarey. Praying you get MUCH further before they think about taking baby. Just try and relax, drink LOTS of water and enjoy your pregnancy. :hugs:

Beth, do you have pics of your shower??


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> I can't remember if I mentioned in this thread or another one that Amelia's first birthday is going to be "book themed". We're doing it because ever since we brought our "baby bear" home, we've been reading to her.
> 
> I'm SO glad your doing well. What a scare! I had a blood pressure issue and so did Steph...I can't remember who else in here did. They can be really scarey. Praying you get MUCH further before they think about taking baby. Just try and relax, drink LOTS of water and enjoy your pregnancy. :hugs:

MA - I LOVE that you are reading to Amelia and you have been since she was born! :dance: I plan on doing the same thing with our daughter! 

I love to read and a book theme was the perfect theme for the shower - I was thrilled! We got so many beautifully illustrated books for her, including Mother Goose, Curious George, Fairy Tale books and many, many others. I remember when I was a little girl my parents bought me a huge book of fairy tales by Hans Christen Anderson that I just loved. I hope our little girl grows up loving to read like her mom :happydance:

It really makes me feel so much better knowing I am not alone with a Blood Pressure scare. When I heard the words 'pre-eclampsia' at the hospital I froze and was praying my blood work came back normal (which it did, thank goodness).

I am going to spend as much time as I can on the couch with my feet up! LOL!

:hugs:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Mommy's Angel said:


> lavalux said:
> 
> 
> Can you post the video on this thread? Amelia having her first little laugh sounds so.adorable!
> 
> Sure:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQwVdZrqswM&feature=shareClick to expand...

Oh, Rebekah!!! Hi friend!!! That is so STINKING ADORABLE!!!!! What a little sweetie!!!!!!! Just love it!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA here... Things are quite hectic for me right now, with DH out of town 90% of the time :-(

Hope all mommies are doing great! Hope all those of you nearing the end are feeling as good as one can feel in third tri :hugs:

I've started vomiting yesterday out of the blue, when I hit 24 weeks, after being completely symptom free this entire pregnancy. I feel fine otherwise, just the vomiting twice two mornings in a row :dohh: I checked my blood pressure first thing upon arrival at work today, and it's completely my normal (95/60). I have an apt with my OB on Tuesday, we'll see what he says...

Other than that only 14 weeks left to go for the C-section :dance: So excited to meet this little guy and start nursing again. I really miss that... I hope he'll not self-wean at 12 months, as he is my last and I'd like to stretch out the experience as long as possible!

:flower: hope to have the time to drop in more often soon, DH will be home Feb 5th for 7 weeks straight for a placement in a local high school :dance:


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all!! Life is starting to gain somewhat of a "normalcy" these days... and I have missed you all!!

Lava - So glad I checked in.. Wishing you tons of good wishes & joy today! Your c-section will be fine... It was day 2 & 3 that were rougher for me, but think that was due to the swelling and being off my feet for 2 wks previous.. Hope you have an awesome delivery & healthy little ones!!!!

All my friends, your pics are just amazing! Here is one of my girls from xmas... It is a good one of their daddy, just not so much of me... bit tired by xmas day... :) 

Anyone still on the weight losing train? I jumped off, but am getting back on. TODAY!!! Promise!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00722-20111225-1632.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## rottpaw

Morning girls! Quick update from Laura (Lavalux) - babies are here!!!!!!! :happydance:

Mama and babies all doing well and babies breathing on their own! Lily weighs 4lbs 11oz and Liam 3lbs 8oz and both in NICU for now. They were slightly smaller than their ultrasound weights, but everyone is doing well. 

More updates to come as I get them or as Laura is able!

Love and hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Laura!!!! Thanks for the update Angela!


----------



## rottpaw

One more quick update on Laura - both babies on iv but still breathing on their own. Please keep them all in your prayers and thoughts and I will update as I hear more. Hugs all!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Praying for Lava, can't wait to see pics! :happydance:

Austin! What a lovely photo!!!!! You all look great! :hugs:

MA - I do have shower pictures, I have to get the camera from Charlie!!!! I will post them soon!

June - I'm sorry your DH has been away, but glad you will have a solid time together soon! I hope your vomiting passes, that is so not fun....and the later you throw up the LESS the baby likes it! Mine squirms and pokes me when it happens. Not happy with me!

Jules - so funny, we both had showers this past weekend that the organizers asked for books for the baby! It is an awesome idea and I will be reading from the start like MA! Although Charlie loves sci-fi and wants to read Poppy the Dune series....I told him he certainly can, maybe it would put mommy and poppy both to sleep! :haha:

We had an ultrasound today.....34 weeks.... and I have a porker in here. 6.5 pounds already! :cloud9: Still in a breech position, but that's ok b/c of the c-section. Speaking of c-section, after the tech did the ultrasound, she went to get the head of the dept to have a final look and she was very rude! We saw her before and was rude then too....she was questioning my having the c-section saying, so your tailbone will just break again, who cares? She made me feel like the c-section was MY choice and because I was afraid of going naturally! grrrr. Charlie was not happy with her and says he will speak to our OB about it (this lady is in the maternal fetal dept in the actual hospital, not affiliated with my OB exactly). She went on and on and made me feel like crap and a bad mom for taking a c-section, so we ended up just yesing her to get her out of the room!!! She told me I needed a second opinion and I started to say, well, my primary care dr and cardiologist also both agree and she cuts me off and says "yeah, like they deliver a lot of babies, what do they know". I was literally speechless (which is hard for me....I was trying to find a nice way to tell her to go to hell). So we just humored her and got her out of the room. Rude. Rude woman. We have one final ultrasound in 4 weeks, 1 week before delivery.

So far, still coughing badly. hoping it will clear up soon.....

here are the u/s pics - I have a smiling chubby cheeked Poppy in there! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







34week_2.JPG
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5









34weeks.JPG
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## animalcracker

OMG Beth, those pictures are ADORABLE! Poppy has the cutest little chubby cheeks! None of my ultrasound pics are as good as these from you Beth..I'm jealous! Mine always appear distorted LOL

I am so pleased to hear about Lava giving birth - she must be on cloud 9! :cloud9: I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Laura &#8211; CONGRATS!!! I am so happy for you! Glad the babies are here safely. I will keep you all in my prayers until they are out of the NICU. I know how nerve wracking that can be.

Jules &#8211; Yes, I did have high blood pressure scare which ended with me having not pre eclampsia, just eclampsia and was told I was not leaving the hospital till baby was born. Which is exactly what happened. Good news is you are a LOT further along than I was when I delivered. Glad that your bp went down too! By the way, I LOVE your cake. I too have been reading to Katelyn since she was born. In fact every night I read to her a book called &#8220;You Are My I Love You&#8221; Then we will alternate in the day with different books like &#8220;I Love Mommy Because&#8230;&#8221; and &#8220;I Love Daddy Because&#8230;&#8221;

Beth &#8211; So sorry to hear that you have walking pneumonia! That stinks. Looking forward to seeing the photos from your shower as well. Glad that is was STRESS FREE &#61514;. Totally cool that you both had similar themed showers. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the photo of Poppy! As for the nurse, I am glad that your DH is gong to speak with the OB. That is totally unacceptable. She doesn&#8217;t know your history and she is not the one making the decisions. Don&#8217;t feel bad about getting a c-section. I think most of us have had one and I feel GREAT about it! Continue to ignore her and concentrate on meeting Poppy!

Charmaine!!!!!! YAY. It is sooo good to hear from you. Your photo looks great and you look fabulous. The girls (and DH) look great too! I am still on the weight loss train&#8230;kinda. We just bought a connect for our Xbox 360 and I got Biggest Loser for the Kinect. So I plan on doing that at least 4 times a week to get rid of this baby fat! 

CJ &#8211; Sorry to hear about your morning sickness&#8230;hopefully it doesn&#8217;t last too long. 

Rebekah &#8211; What books are you reading to Amelia? I think it we could start a baby book club LOL. 

Angela &#8211; Hi lady. Please keep us posted on Laura and thank you for the updates thus far! Also, what are your plans for Ethan&#8217;s bday. It is coming up SOON!

AFM &#8211; Katelyn is NOT sleeping through the night anymore and is now waking at 1am and 4am. I have to hold her to put her back to sleep and as soon as I put her down she cries. The Dr said to have her cry it out, however I tried that for 10 minutes and that ain&#8217;t happening. I just feel like I am abandoning her &#61516;. So, I will keep trying to find alternate ways to help her sleep by herself at night without having to bring her to our bed at 5am. 

Ok &#8211; getting back to work so I can leave and go to SLEEP&#8230;or not&#8230;

Best,
Steph


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, I suspect she may be teething, have you tried a dose of baby advil at bedtime? I swear by this, it is perfectly safe and improves sleep soooo much for our little teethers :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Lava!!! you and your babies are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

MissMuffet08 said:


> Jules  Yes, I did have high blood pressure scare which ended with me having not pre eclampsia, just eclampsia and was told I was not leaving the hospital till baby was born. Which is exactly what happened. Good news is you are a LOT further along than I was when I delivered. Glad that your bp went down too! By the way, I LOVE your cake. I too have been reading to Katelyn since she was born. In fact every night I read to her a book called You Are My I Love You Then we will alternate in the day with different books like I Love Mommy Because and I Love Daddy Because
> 
> Beth  As for the nurse, I am glad that your DH is gong to speak with the OB. That is totally unacceptable. She doesnt know your history and she is not the one making the decisions. Dont feel bad about getting a c-section. I think most of us have had one and I feel GREAT about it! Continue to ignore her and concentrate on meeting Poppy!
> 
> Rebekah  What books are you reading to Amelia? I think it we could start a baby book club LOL.

Steph, thanks for the kind words! :hugs: The BP situation was a scare - I am so sorry you were in hospital until you gave birth with your BP. That must have been really nervewracking :wacko:

I love that you are also reading to Katelyn and have been since she was born! :happydance: I can't wait to read to our daughter! I want to be part of yours and Rebekah's book club! :flow:

Beth I forgot to mention earlier - I agree with Steph on your hubby speaking to the OB about how you were treated. Honestly, some people in the medical profession have no tact and their behavior is really uncalled for. I got looked at like I had 5 heads by one young nurse when we told her I was skipping the amnio or CVS. She reminded me about my 'advanced maternal age' :growlmad: I was not happy to say the least.

Also, like you Beth, I will be having a c section. I'm at peace with that and why it has to occur. Nobody has the right to judge you and make you feel badly about your decision.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well aren't I a barrel of tears today. You all have me emotional!! :cry: :lol:

WTG Laura! So excited about the twins and praying for them to gain their weight quickly by breast or formula (whatever your using) that they continue to get healthy, breathe on their own, come out of NICU and come home. Praying also for mommy and daddy to find peace and comfort as well as strength for the road ahead. Praise God for good news! :happydance:

Charmaine!! What a surprise dear friend!! :hugs: :happydance: I love the pic of you, hubby and the girls. Your such a beautiful family. How did Christmas go?

CJ, so sorry hubby isn't at home and you have vomiting issues. I pray the appointment goes well. Did you have a c-section for zoe? I don't remember. I think I'll just opt for a section next time too for several reasons. It'll be nice if you can bond again through breastfeeding. It didn't go all that well with Amelia. We stopped almost 3 months. She just wasn't taking to the nipples and the Dr. said she was more than enough strong of a latch. She was playing games and the bottle was easier since she was introduced in the NICU.

Which reminds me...Charmaine, I still have weight to lose. I lost some and tomorrow I have a Dr.'s appointment to see exactly how much I gained from hormonal imbalance and stress. I feel like a monster ate me. My stomach is ugly and I was plus size before. I'm trying to get down to my prepregnancy weight with Jackson jeffrey before all the depression then the hormones from ttc. THEN I think if I can lose 50lbs, we'll try again for another one. Until then, I don't think I'm healthy enough to go through this again too soon.

I'm on sparkpeople.com (free) Doug and I are exercising a little bit but I'm mainly trying to get into the healthy eating again. Having been on bed rest for 9 months I'm trying to cook again while balancing one baby. I have NO IDEA how you do it with 3! I'm drinking a solgar protein shake as we speak.

NMG I forgot to mention that I was sorry your having walking pneumonia. Good golly is that a pain!! Poppy is BEAUTIFUL. What a little blessing!

Steph, We're reading quite a few things:

My favorite to date is *"Love Song For A Baby" *by Marion Dane Bauer (the baby even looks like Amelia) 

*"Time For A Hug"* by Phillis Gershator

*"You Are My Miracle"* by Maryann Cusimano Love and Satomi Ichikawa

*"Chicka Chicka Boom Boom" *by Bill Martin Jr. and John Archambault

Our good friend Twinks sent *"Little By Little" *by Amber Stewart and Layn Marlow (it's ADORABLE!!)

*"Pat The Puppy"* by Edith Kunhardt

*Curious Kitties* by Melanie Mitchell

Disney's Baby Einstein *"First Words"*

*"My Very First Tea Party"* by Michal Sparks

*Peter Rabbit Tales*

*Winnie The Pooh*

*Mother Goose Rhymes*

*Duck At The Door* by Jackie Urbanovic

*"How Many Kisses Do You Want Tonight" *by Varsha Bajaj

and much more. We LOVE books. Haha







Thank you Angela for sharing with us. How are you today?

Viv, Chris, Chris?? How are you all doing?? I KNOW I'm forgetting people as my head is foggy all the time. Love to EVERYONE!


----------



## skye2010

Hi Girls,
I'm sorry I went astray for a awhile, the Christmass period was really busy and manic for me. We had guests and visitors, getting ready etc etc.. I hope all of you and the little babies had a lovely Christmass and New Year. 

I wanted to anounce Shirin's arrival finally :)) She was born at 38 weeks, 3rd of Jan, by csection after another bleeding scare. She was 3,58 kgs and 56 cms when she was born. Than had a episode of jaundice and weight loss more than a normal amount. So we were back in hospital for another 3 days. We are finally back home and started enjoying having her around.

She is a very sweet and quite baby. Making both DH and me laugh our heads of at times with her funny little expressions. We think she looks like a little wood fairy :)) I was very tempted to call her Pixie as a middle name but DH's didn't like it. So for now her nickname is "Pixie" or "Goblin" Here is some photos. :))

Laura I just read that you had your litttle twins and they are both and you are doing well. :wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance: Congratulations sweety :)) Can't wait to see you update on how the babies are and their photos. What day were they born? They must be in the Nicu I am guessing. I hope they would be out soon and you would recover from cx pain so you can have some relaxed time with your new cutsies. :hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry that's all for now girls. I will catch up better some time soon.

Loads of Love and Kisses :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







378398_10150461615837587_609627586_8993693_763756612_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9









378558_10150461614337587_609627586_8993690_1921079201_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10









393840_10150461613227587_609627586_8993689_364913455_n.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8









395109_10150461617207587_609627586_8993697_1376832919_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8









400425_10150469932513587_595248586_8893192_1483243056_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Skye, she's ADORABLE. All these kids with lots of hair. Poor Amelia had very little and looked like a balding man with the side hair and none on the top. She still makes us laugh with her spit curl on the back. :rofl: I'm so glad you have your little one. She's such a little cutie pie! :hugs: Congrats again!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Shirin is sooooooo cute!!!! Makes me really look forward to hold my squishy new baby in less than 14 weeks!!! All you ladies posting pics of their babies are reminding me about the great parts of newborn period, in my moments of panic, so THANK YOU!!!

MA I ended up in an emergency C-section with Zoë, after 24 hours of labour that only got me to 4 cm. Turns out my pelvic bones are quite narrow and baby's head couldn't descend. That being said, her head was HUGE, at the 75%, with her weight and height at the 10% (and she's still quite top heavy :rofl:) so who knows? If her head had been smaller it might have worked :shrug: My OB feels that I am 60-80% likely to end up in another emergency C-section if I try vaginal, so I just decided to make it safer for both baby and me and go with a planned C-section (better outcomes than emergency ones in general...). I like the idea of being rested when baby comes, as opposed to 2 nights with no sleep, no food (was vomiting severely from start of labour) and being exhausted when I hold him for the first time... I think part of that 1.5 days of hard work and pain (didn't get the epi until 7 hours before the C-section) contributed to my PPD which I am desperately trying to avoid this time... I'm trying not to let anyone make me feel guilty about my decision, but I am also getting comments and looks of disapproval :cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

Skye - Shirin is beautiful!!!

Hello to all you lovely mummies xxx


----------



## Mbababy

Congrats Skye!! Shirrin is beautiful!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Skye - Happy New Year!!! Shirin is precious!!! The photo where she is laying in the down asleep it looks like she is smiling. 

CJ - I will praying that your PPD doesn't return and when I get ready to have my second baby, I have to have another c-section because of how the first one was done. Give people dirtly looks right back!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Omg Shirin is gorgeous!!!! Congrats Skye!!!

I'm off to BC tomorrow to visit my family! 5hrs on the plane and a 3hr time difference. Wish me luck! Hoping to update while I'm away. 

Big hugs to everyone!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh Shirin is sooooooo cute!!!! Makes me really look forward to hold my squishy new baby in less than 14 weeks!!! All you ladies posting pics of their babies are reminding me about the great parts of newborn period, in my moments of panic, so THANK YOU!!!
> 
> MA I ended up in an emergency C-section with Zoë, after 24 hours of labour that only got me to 4 cm. Turns out my pelvic bones are quite narrow and baby's head couldn't descend. That being said, her head was HUGE, at the 75%, with her weight and height at the 10% (and she's still quite top heavy :rofl:) so who knows? If her head had been smaller it might have worked :shrug: My OB feels that I am 60-80% likely to end up in another emergency C-section if I try vaginal, so I just decided to make it safer for both baby and me and go with a planned C-section (better outcomes than emergency ones in general...). I like the idea of being rested when baby comes, as opposed to 2 nights with no sleep, no food (was vomiting severely from start of labour) and being exhausted when I hold him for the first time... I think part of that 1.5 days of hard work and pain (didn't get the epi until 7 hours before the C-section) contributed to my PPD which I am desperately trying to avoid this time... I'm trying not to let anyone make me feel guilty about my decision, but I am also getting comments and looks of disapproval :cry:

A friend from another site I've been a part of for 10 years had a horrifying experience as well with an emergency c-section. She was TERRIFIED when she finally got pregnant with her twins. She too had horrible PPD so much so that she was having panic attacks. The twins were born with a GREAT delivery experience the second time around for her and she's had no ppd this time. :winkwink:

As for C-sections, after being resistant to them before I had mine...I now believe there are reasons for them. My cousin had her daughter a month after me. She is VERY healthy (she's a runner) as was her baby. She went to one of the worst rural hospitals here and the midwife kept her in active labor for over 6 hours until the Dr. came in. She waited so long while my cousin pushed for 6 hours straight that the baby ingested meconium. The Dr. tried to flush it out before he took the vacuum to the baby's head to pull her out. He pulled SO HARD that the vacuum flew across the room without the baby in tow. 

They told my cousin they were sending the baby "for observation" for my hospital which is high risk and in the city. NICU ended up finding that the baby had head trauma and was bleeding. She also had seizures. This rural hospital is just AWFUL!! They are know for botching things which is surprising why she went there in the first place.

Needless to say, the baby is on anti seizure meds and heart meds. She has some kind of a plate between her brain that fused together and needs surgery to unfuse them. All because of the fact that the midwife felt it wasn't important to have a c-section after two hours when an emergency c-section should have taken place instead of pushing for 6 hours with a baby ingesting meconium. :wacko:

My c-section was scheduled and if you remember, I was totally against them...you all tried to calm my fears. Turns out it was so much of a better experience than my last and with the potential of Cholestasis post op, as well as the diabetes...it was the best option. 

So I'm now a fan of c-sections and believe they have their place when the heads are too big and there are medical issues preventing mom and baby from a safe delivery.

Keep focused on whats right for you. I believe your right in not allowing others to taint your experience. :hugs:

By the way, to spite my cousin's daughters delivery issues...she's really making headway. We don't know the longterm but she seems to be right on for now!:happydance::thumbup: Hopefully over time the meds will come down.


----------



## lavalux

Shirin is SO beautiful!

Here at hospital, 1/11/12 c-section was peaceful & went very smoothly, just getting through the recovery now. Babies are doing well. Our hospital went to a huge effort for me to see them immediately. My parents and DH went down to visit later. Liam graduated from NICU to the Intermediate Care nursery the first night so he is now with his sister in their own room. Yesterday, I got to hold both of them. Both are breathing on their own. They are getting help.with maintaining body temps and feeding although ironically, Liam, the littliest one, is eating from a bottle while Lily is still on IV & a feeding tube. They are so tiny, but remarkably resilient. I should be discharged Sunday and the babies will stay here as they continue to progress. Thanks for your well-wishes. L


----------



## caroleb73

Congrats to Skye and Lava on the arrival of your gorgeous babies. 

Skye the pics of Shirin are gorgeous and so much hair, I am sure she is going to be a stunner as she grows up and give your DH nightmares when the boys start calling hahaha. Hoping that she is on the mend now so you can enjoy being a mamma:hugs:

Lava glad that your little 2 arrived safely and now praying that they put on weight quickly and can come out of NICU soon:hugs:

AFM I have just returned from my trip home to see family and friends with loads of shopping thrown in. To be honest the trip has really upset me as DH's family have been really over bearing and pushy. We visited my old boss in London one day and then DH insisted on us driving up north to see his family even though it was late (we were supposed to go the following day) I was the only one insured on the car and had a 5 hour drive with my back killing me so much I was in tears. Arrived at his parents just before 1am and although I wanted to go straight to bed they wouldn't let me and then proceeded to go straight into baby talk telling me that I had to get straight onto having more babies as they want more grandkids. I was so tired I stood my ground and told them that I feel blessed to be having this baby and that I am happy with just the one which didn't go down well. His Mum then proceeded to tell me that she would fly out to stay with us on the 1st June, no asking just telling. I stated that if baby was on time she would only be 2 weeks old and that if not she would only have just been born and that we would prefer the time alone with her at first to bond as I have very little maternity leave. I explained that I would be travelling to the UK for the month of Ramadan and that they could come to my Mum's house and stay for a weekend to see us. They then insisted that I have to stay with them for 2 weeks. They live in the middle of nowhere with nothing to do and no transport links, I hardly know them as have only met briefly on 4 occasions so they feel like strangers, their house is so tiny that after we place our cases on the bedroom floor there is no room to walk round the bed let alone fit a cot or any of the other stuff that comes with a baby and the house is filthy. I am not a fussy house proud person but this house is really disgusting that I feel very uncomfortable staying there myself let alone let a baby crawl around. BTW I will be travelling on my own as DH has a MMA competition in Brazil in June so will be using his leave for that. They then started that in future during the summer I should send our baby to them for a few weeks so they can look after her and spend time with her. Honestly I feel so overwhelmed and upset by it all and can see us arguing over this. I have explained to DH that I do not want to stay with his parents as the house it too small and very dirty, he sees my point but I think is scared to stand up to his parents as doesn't want to upset them. I just feel like they are trying to take over already and Zara has not even been born yet. I understand that this is there first grandchild but she is our baby and not theirs and I feel like they should respect our wishes and the boundaries we set. God I feel like crying all over again as totally stresses me out.

Sorry for the selfish rant but I needed to get this off my chest and get your opinions if I am being difficult or not, promise I will catch up on all I have missed later tonight after work and respond. 

Take care x x


----------



## Vivienne

YAY LAVA AND SKYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
:happydance:

Happy NY ladies :happydance:

Silly Bookface.
Sorry ladies try https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=776289975

Will try and update later just having issues with Cal and his reaction to his 5 month jabs from Tuesday. Ended up in hospital Tuesday night-arse arse arse!! :growlmad:


----------



## Neversaynever

Viv...hope Cal is ok :hugs:

Laura...so glad all is well.. Can't wait for pics :hugs:

Skye...Shirin is beautiful :cloud9:

Carol...that's a crummy situation and I'd tell them to bog off. My mother said she was coming to the scans and be there at the birth (first pregnancy) and I told her nope she wasn't. OH's mom was telling me I needed the swine flu jab and other stuff...I soon told her where to go to and she lives next door :haha: Zara is your child and you do what you feel is right :hugs:

Animal...sorry you've been having more fibroid issues, at least they've been sorted and there's a plan in place :hugs:

MA...love all the books and the video :hugs:

:hi to everyone else

I'm hanging in here...am approaching the time when I have lost before so am nervous...scan again in ten days time :shrug: feels like blooming groundhog day :dohh:

Happy Sunday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## MissMuffet08

Laura  Glad that both babies are doing well! Great news! 

Viv  I sent you a PM with my FB info as I have no idea how to add you using timeline. Why has FB made everything so complicated! Sorry that Cal has had such a bad reaction to his latest immunizations! Please keep us posted on how he is doing. 

Carole I am sorry that you are overwhelmed by your In Laws. Never is correct- you are the Mommy and you do what you feel is right for Zara and for you!

Never  you and your sticky bean are in my prayers!

Well, this weekend we had Katelyings Christening at our church. It was really nice. My mom and dad both came out. We asked my brother and sister in law to be her Godparents so they were both out as well. We had a simple reception at my brother in laws house afterwards. Katelyn looked so pretty in her gown :cloud9:. I am attaching photos below! 






Oh and I think one of the reasons why she hasnt been sleeping well is because it has been cold in her room. I cranked the heat up last night and she slept until 3:30am. I nursed her and then she went back to sleep until 7am!!! YAY!!!!

Hope everyone has a BLESSED week full of SLEEP!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, she's ADORABLE! :happydance: I was actually wondering when is too late to have Amelia dedicated. I wasn't sure what age is too old. 9mos. for me would be perfect. Looks like you had such a lovely time!

Viv, I'm having trouble befriending you on your page. With the new timeline, I can't see the "add friend" button. Does anyone know how to find it?! :shrug: I hate change and facebook changes all the time. :rofl:

Carole, so sorry your going through so much with the inlaws. :hugs: Praying that things will go a bit smoothly and that they will respect your need for some space.

It's VERY windy here tonight. We're waiting for a snowstorm to blow in. Here comes the snow I suppose. Amelia is getting more and more cute with each day. She IS still having issues with gas. I'll deal with it at the ped's office.

I went to the Endocrinologists appointment and I am not at Pre Amelia weight. I would love to be pre-Jackson weight and smaller. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I have a Dr.'s form for exercise which my flex spending will cover for a gym. Only how will Doug and I train without someone to care for Amelia. Not to mention bacteria breeds in these places. In order for me to lose the weight, having pcos and type II diabetes as well as hypothyroid...I have to weight train because muscle burns fat. I'm up in arms as to what to do.

Sleep. I'm having a hard time getting it. we're getting to bed around 4 and it takes me an hour to relax. I've been getting up REALLY late! We're going to try to get upstairs by 2am and encourage AMelia's last meal to be around then. We shall see ((sigh)).


----------



## animalcracker

Hi ladies!!

Skye - Shirin is just beautiful - many congrats, you must be thrilled!

Steph - katelyn looks just gorgeous in her little Christening gown. Aww! I have been looking at Christening gowns myself and I haven't given birth yet! :rofl:

Considering I am due in Feb, we were thinking that perhaps we could get baby Baptized at Easter. We're getting her baptized at my husband's childhood church in Rhode Island where he was an altar boy! It's the family church and has been for many years. So we were taking the trip there with baby for Easter anyway. 

However, we've decided it's too soon and too much rushing to get it all organized so although we will be visiting R.I for Easter, we decided to get her baptized the weekend of August 4th - which is our wedding anniversary weekend!:happydance: 

So ladies, I think I may have mentioned that another large fibroid was found at my last sonogram, so I have two large fibroids and my little cherub in there fighting for space! Considering I now have two fibroids by the birth canal, my Dr. now has told me I need a c section again. So no natural birth for me.

Those of you who had a c section - may I ask what recovery was like for you? That's the part I worry about the most. How long did it take you to feel back to normal?

I have a routine pre-natal Dr. appointment today. Keep your fingers crossed my blood pressure is back to normal!! LOL :hugs:

Love to you all!! xo


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Jules - For my c-section, I was actually walking around within 2 days. I didn't have a whole lot of pain. I did take it easy though and didn't walk too much, but getting up and going to the bathroom. I live in a tri-level town home so I had to walk stairs at least twice a day (Katelyn was still in the NICU and we went to see her everyday), but my DH brought stuff to me. He also drove me around for 8 weeks. I think I took the pain medication (Norco and motrin) for about 1 week and then I didn't really need anything stronger than 600 mg motrin. 

By the way, I got the Christening Gown at JCPenney. I went on line and they have some beautiful dresses and then I went to the store and picked it up (along with socks, shoes and bib). THe bonnet came with the dress. I think I am goijng to put the dress back on her though and take a few more photos because I don't have any of her in just the dress without the bib and the top of the dress was really pretty. 

Rebekah there was something I was going to tell you and now I can't remember! Sheesh! I too can't find the add friend button. Angela - do you know how to do it? As for the exercising, and you and Doug may need to take turns. We bought a Kinect for Christmas and I got the Biggest Loser. I need to find time to actually DO it so I can lose more weight. I would like to lose 30 lbs by June so that we can start TTC #2 in the by next winter. I think my weight played a part in my pre-eclampsia. 

Other than that I don't have any thing new...I am going to start thinking about Katelyn's 1 year birthday party soon. Angela - have you started planning Ethan's yet?



Hi Happy Auntie!!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hi Steph! That makes me feel SO much better (your c section recovery). I can handle that :winkwink: Thank you so much for sharing your experience.

Speaking of C Section - I went to my Dr today and she has it scheduled for Monday, February 13th at 4:30pm!! I will be a mommy the day before Valentine's Day! :cloud9: I will be just shy of 39 weeks. We are so, so, so excited!!! :cloud9:

I love Katelyn's Christening gown. I didn't think to check out JC Penney and will be doing that. Katelyn looks beautiful in hers, like a little cherub!

Ladies - I am also on Facebook and would love to connect with you guys there. Feel free to PM me if you'd like to add me as a friend!! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I also had a fairly uneventful C-section recovery :flower:
I was doing my work-outs about 7 weeks later (cautiously of course!). Needed only tylenol and advil for pain management, for about 10 days. I had no issues!

It IS exciting to have the date, exactly 3 months from today we'll meet our little guy! :dance:

OMG those pics of Katelyn :cloud9:


----------



## HappyAuntie

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi Happy Auntie!!!!

I'm busted lurking! :haha: Little K just looked so precious in her christening gown that I had to hit thanks, because BnB doesn't have a "like" button! :cloud9: I can't believe she's 9 mos already - time sure flies.

We have a family heirloom christening gown that I'm looking forward to using one day... it's made of Belgian lace, and the names of each baby that's been baptized/dedicated in it is hand-embroidered on the hem. That's seriously been one of my heartbreaks over our infertility, the thought that I might never have a baby's name added to the hem....

But that's enough downer comments from me - this is neither the time nor the place for that! :thumbup:

Back into lurkdom.... :ninja:


----------



## animalcracker

I am loving these c section stories and how easy your recoveries have been! Keep 'em coming ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks Happy Auntie and I LOVE your family tradition. That is so wonderful and your baby's name will be on that hem some day!!!! I love the ninja icon btw ha ha ha.

Jules - I sent you a PM with my FB info...add me


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah I just remembered what I was going write to you!!!!! I too am on Sparkpeople. My user name is Myerslady08.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

just back from our weekly OB appt this morning.....all is still going well......

I'm on a second round of antibiotics as this pneumonia is still hanging on, and now it has migrated up to a sinus infection too! ugh :nope:

We have our date for our c-section - it's Friday, Feb 17th at 9am! Looks like I'll be the last of our little group to go! 

Jules - you are going to be a mommy on the 13th!!!! :happydance: So happy for you! We have a collection of c-sections here and hearing the recovery stories puts me at ease that, while it will be a challenge, it should be good. :) Not to worry, we are delivering the same week and we will be just fine with happy and healthy babies!

Katelyn is so precious in that lovely gown!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA - we have something similar, but my mom makes the heirloom gowns for each girl for that family to have and pass down. I had to ask her to make mine as she wasn't going to (my sister had a boy and her husband didn't want to put the boy in a "gown", so she was a little miffed at that - but when I told her she promised it to me years ago, she agreed to make it :haha: I figured out how to guilt her!). We are thinking of having the christening in mid to late April, and have people to see the house as well....although Charlie is wondering where we will fit everyone as our house isn't very big (but I love it). We'll figure it out, but I'm already looking at recipes for finger foods!

Skye - I hope you are doing well, Shirin is so beautiful!

I'm dying to hear from Lava and see some pics of the twins!!!!! 

Poppy is feeling pretty heavy in me these days...more stretch marks and ever growing belly is going to make this last month loooong! Not to mention all the coughing! ugh. But I'd rather have the pneumonia stuff NOW rather than after the section.

Charlie gave me a gift certificate for a spa pedicure at a local salon, looking to go next week and be pampered before delivery!

This past Monday was our 1 year wedding anniversary! :happydance: what a fast year this was! I made us a lovely steak dinner and we defrosted our wedding cake topper (which was still very good, actually!) and watched a video of the wedding my brother-in-law made of the highlights. We had non-alcoholic champagne (which tasted like apple juice so I mixed in some cranberry juice and it was much better!) and had a lovely romantic evening....although at a week shy of 9 months pregnant, it took some...ummm...flexibility :haha: to have fun later on! But it was a great anniversary!

ok, coughing again, so I'm going to veg out. Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! 

beth


----------



## rottpaw

Okay girls I am DETERMINED to catch up! I seem to get only pockets of time to write anything and then if i have some time it is not often at my desktop, and usually, I'm so afraid I will lose a big post if I compose it on the iPad that I end up not writing at all! :blush: I am so sorry as there are so many things I want to respond to! I hope yu guys will forgive me if I catch up a few posts at a time over the next few days. 

*Steph*, Katelyn is just gorgeous in her gown, and I loved all the photos! She is getting so big! And no, I am not sure how to add Viv on FB as I've tried several times but don't see the link there either on the new page. I'm so sorry *Viv*! 

Okay, that was short as my little guy is calling and awake from his nap, but more catchup shortly, I promise! 

Love and hugs to all!


----------



## rottpaw

Quick update on *Laura* and the twins, Lily came home Wednesday! :happydance:

*Skye*, Shirin is just beautiful! And please update us on how you are feeling as you get a chance!

*Carole*, honey I'm so glad you had a safe visit home but so sorry your inlays ar stressing you out! I would tell you to just stand your ground on the visiting at their place - your plan that they come to your parents while you are visiting is perfectly reasonable and they should NOT expect you to come to their place unless you are absolutely comfortable there, and it sounds like you aren't (and I don't blame you!). What I have learned after having Ethan is that traveling just isn't as simple as it used to be (that much is obvious) and you will find that you will be much mor comfortable just saying that once you have the baby. I had to explain to my own mom on one occasion that is is much easier for her to grab her pocketbook and drive to visit us than for me to load up baby, dog and myself plus everything the three of us need and come visit her...she wasn't happy, but she did understand eventually, so do NOT feel bad. You just make the decisions you feel best with and let the family and inlaw cards fall where they may. They may get their noses bent out of shape but that is not for you to worry about. It's enough you'll be traveling internationally with a one month old! :hugs:

Okay girls, more updates to come! Love!


----------



## animalcracker

Beth!! We are both going to be mommies in the same week!! :dance::friends::wohoo:

That makes me so happy! I can't wait to hear all about Poppy's arrival and share c section recovery stories! LOL. I can't believe it's nearly here - but at the same time, I can't believe my belly is going to get even bigger! LOL. With the two fibroids and our cherub, there's no room left!

I am so sorry you are still sick and hope you feel better very soon:flower:

So tonight my boss (who I have worked for, for 14 years) is throwing a little baby shower for me at his house which is ever so nice. This is my 2nd baby shower and I was surprised to hear he and his wife were doing this for me. It is such a nice gesture. Tony is coming with me and it's going to be small and intimate, about 10 people.

So this week I have been more or less pain free which has been WONDERFUL! The fibroids are behaving (I hope I haven't jinxed myself lol). I've had a bit of backache, but I'll take that over fibroid pain ANY day!

How is everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Jules I am so glad the fibroids are behaving, and yay on the shower! :happydance:

Beth, you get better soon! I am so sorry about the pneumonia. Bleh! So glad you and Charlie had a nice anniversary!

CJ, cant believe you are so far along already! Wahooooo! :happydance:

I'm still catching up girls! Lol sorry it is taking me so long! :blush:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I wonder how Pablo/Anna is getting on... I was thinking about her today as DH and I discussed planning a little camping trip for the spring.... If you ever get to read this, we miss you Pablo! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm just BUSTING at the seams here! :happydance: Beth and Jules. I cant WAIT to see the babies. All these wonderful babies!! :happydance:

Steph, I swear we're twins! :rofl: We think a lot alike! I think we'll either go with zumba or biggest loser then for our connect. Sounds like a plan and maybe we can be weightloss buddies since we're both going to try again come winter!


As for the c-section. I was DEAD set against one as many of the girls will tell you. I am TERRIFIED of surgeries. I was up and walking around a few hours after my surgery to go to the bathroom and I was off the painkillers the next day and only on ibuprofin. I was quite proud of myself and couldn't believe what I was being such a baby over. Let me tell you, I was a complete fool about having the section and it wasn't as bad. In fact, with some of the stories I'm getting lately about vaginal deliveries, I'm GLAD I had her c-section. So put your mind at ease!

It's early morning and I'm being nudged. Along with Amelia Doug wants ME on a sleep schedule. Haha


----------



## rottpaw

HappyAuntie said:


> I wonder how Pablo/Anna is getting on... I was thinking about her today as DH and I discussed planning a little camping trip for the spring.... If you eer get to read this, we miss you Pablo! :hugs:

HA I wondered that too, and messaged her maybe a month or so ago to let her know we were missing her. No reply yet but I'm hoping she will get back on BnB when she can.


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, the sleep will get better, I promise! That was the single hardest factor for me and I'm still getting my body back into permanent "sleeping thru the night" mode to be honest, but we are getting there. You will too! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I've been wondering about Anna too. Also the other Chris. I miss them both along with Charmaine and Viv but they're on when they can too.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Mommy's Angel said:


> I've been wondering about Anna too. Also the other Chris. I miss them both along with Charmaine and Viv but they're on when they can too.

Yes! Girls we all are missing you!!!! xo Anna, Chris, Charmaine, Viv!!!

AFM just in Victoria visiting the family. Sophie has been absolutely perfect!! I couldn't have asked for a better case scenario really. She did have me up last night at 1am. I suspect she is teething. Time will tell! I'm flying home Tuesday and will try to do a proper update then. In the meantime I am keeping up with this thread and am so excited for all these new babies!!! Can't wait to see pics of Lily and Liam. xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

svetayasofiya said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about Anna too. Also the other Chris. I miss them both along with Charmaine and Viv but they're on when they can too.
> 
> Yes! Girls we all are missing you!!!! xo Anna, Chris, Charmaine, Viv!!!
> 
> AFM just in Victoria visiting the family. Sophie has been absolutely perfect!! I couldn't have asked for a better case scenario really. She did have me up last night at 1am. I suspect she is teething. Time will tell! I'm flying home Tuesday and will try to do a proper update then. In the meantime I am keeping up with this thread and am so excited for all these new babies!!! Can't wait to see pics of Lily and Liam. xoClick to expand...

Can't wait for an update but so glad Sophie is doing so well. Looking forward to hearing from you when your back. :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

rottpaw said:


> Quick update on *Laura* and the twins, Lily came home Wednesday! :happydance:
> 
> *Skye*, Shirin is just beautiful! And please update us on how you are feeling as you get a chance!
> 
> *Carole*, honey I'm so glad you had a safe visit home but so sorry your inlays ar stressing you out! I would tell you to just stand your ground on the visiting at their place - your plan that they come to your parents while you are visiting is perfectly reasonable and they should NOT expect you to come to their place unless you are absolutely comfortable there, and it sounds like you aren't (and I don't blame you!). What I have learned after having Ethan is that traveling just isn't as simple as it used to be (that much is obvious) and you will find that you will be much mor comfortable just saying that once you have the baby. I had to explain to my own mom on one occasion that is is much easier for her to grab her pocketbook and drive to visit us than for me to load up baby, dog and myself plus everything the three of us need and come visit her...she wasn't happy, but she did understand eventually, so do NOT feel bad. You just make the decisions you feel best with and let the family and inlaw cards fall where they may. They may get their noses bent out of shape but that is not for you to worry about. It's enough you'll be traveling internationally with a one month old! :hugs:
> 
> Okay girls, more updates to come! Love!

Thanks Angela I really appreciate the support as sometimes they just seem to make me feel like I am being unreasonable but I can't help feeling the way I do. We do come from very different walks of life and have different values, my DH has changed a great deal since leaving home and I guess that is why we work but I do find it very challenging being around them. I am going to stick to my guns but not mention anything else until just before I travel to the UK as I honestly could do without all the pressure right now. When the time comes I will tell them that they can visit me at my Mum's and if they get annoyed explain that I am making a huge effort to travel thousands of miles by plane to visit and that they can drive the few hundred to meet Zara and I. I am leaving DH to deal with them right now as don't want the direct questions and pushy behaviour. I have to be thankful that I live in the Middle East and not the UK otherwise I am sure they would expect us to visit every weekend :haha:

Beth and Jules I am so excited for you both that your babies will be here so soon. I wish you all the best with the c-sections and I am sure everything will be just fine. Looking forward to seeing the pics of your gorgeous babies :hugs:

AFM I had a scan last Thursday at 23 weeks 3 days to check on things and it was so funny. Zara has decided she is a gymnast already and was literally jumping from one side of my tummy to the other like she was having a game of hide and seek with the doctor. I told them that she has been kicking very strongly in the past couple of weeks and they got to see what I mean. Got some really lovely pics, she is still very skinny but can see her features and pulling faces etc. Hoping I have manged to upload them. So excited to meet her now and can't wait for May to come around.

Take care ladies and will catch up later as severely overloaded at work today :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







Zara Grace at 23 weeks 3 days part 2.pdf
File size: 200.5 KB
Views: 17









Zara Grace at 23 weeks 3 days.pdf
File size: 157.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rottpaw

Gorgeous pics Carole! Isn't it so much fun to see them at this stage? :cloud9:

Hope all are well! Poor Ethan is ill again :cry: just a cold I think, but he's been running a pretty high fever and I'm keeping a close eye on him.he seems to be eating well and is playing well so I think he is okay, but am on standby to go to dr. Poor little one seems to pick up something every time we go to daycare now (he goes to the church daycare Wednesday's as I have a group meeting that morning.) we had a hiatus over the holidays and thus no illness but bam, right again after our first time back. Poor little thing! 

On the plus side, he is able. to stand alone for maybe 5-10 seconds at a time! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Girls please keep heart tree (Amanda) in your prayers today, she has her NT scan this afternoon (not till about 5:30 eastern us time) and I am sure it will be fine but I know each scan really stresses her and she has a rough day on scan days. I'll report back as soon as I hear any news or she may post here herself if she gets a chance! 

Hugs!


----------



## caroleb73

Heart Tree if you are lurking at all then I want you to know that I am sending you positive thoughts and love right now. I was always nervous before every scan until after the NT scan when I relaxed a little more. Praying that it all goes smoothly for you and you sail through the rest of your pregnancy:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

This will be short, because I too am hectic at work as well. 

Carole - your photos are PRECIOUS!!!!!

Angela - Poor Ethan! I am sorry that he is sick again. But at least his immune system is getting a boost that is a postive in all this. How awesome that he is standing! GO Ethan! He will be walking soon. Is he crawling yet or scooting? Katelyn is army man's it and kind of crawls on her belly and then gets tired and rolls to where she wants to go LOL. 

Amanda - you and your bean will be in my prayers today my friend. 

Anna, Chris 2, Viv (we all really want to friend you on FB, but can't find the ADD Friend button!), Charmaine, Lucy, Terri! We miss you. Please post when you can!

I know there are a few mommies to be that haven't posted in a while either. We miss you too! Come back and let us know how your pregnancies are going...

Hi Jules, Rebekah, Beth, Chris 1, Laura, Never, CJ, Skye (if I forgot anyone I do apologize!)

Love,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies just a quick update on Hearty - all is great and she posted some beautiful pics of her sweet little one! Im not the best at posting links on bnb so you may have to scroll back a page or forward one when you follow this link, but hopefully you'll see her post with the pics pop right up. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/822106-pal-after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us-409.html#post15177660


----------



## heart tree

Angela you beat me to it! I was just about to share the link. Good work, you did it properly! That was a link to the photos. Here is a link to my update. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ent-losses-come-join-us-409.html#post15176898 Thanks to all who sent me messages. I was a complete wreck leading up to this. I really didn't want to do CVS after so many losses. I feel confident now that I don't need to. 

Sorry I haven't kept up on this thread. Still finding my home to be in the PAL after Recurrent losses thread. But wanted to let you know as you've all been so supportive of me. xoxo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Biggest congrats heart tree. Massive hugs xo


----------



## pablo797

My ears were burning and my cup runeth over!!! 

First things first ... Lava and Skye!!! I am so happy for you both! So happy all are healthy!!!

Heartree, words can not describe how happy I am for you! If my old ass were capable of a back flip I would be doing one now!! I am so glad your scan went well. Much love to you and pop in when you can. I am sure you are such a comfort to the ladies on the other thread. 

So to catch up ...
CJ- only 3 months left!! Feels like you just got pregnant! Hope u feel better soon!!
Austin- so good to hear from you!!! When I am at Whits end I think of you and puts everything in perspective. 
Animal cracker- you look amazing!!!
NMG- I am so sorry you are so sick!! But sounds like that didn't stop you from having a great anniversairy!!
Steph, the christening sounds beautiful!! 
Carol, to hell with the in-laws. Ok sorry easier said than done I know. But this is your baby and if there's ever a time to stand your ground now is it. So glad all is well with the pregnancy, wow 23 weeks!! Awesome!!!
Vivienne, so sorry little guy is sick!! 
Never, fingers crossed for you and your sticky bean. 
Rottpaw, so sorry Ethan is sick. So good to hear from you!
Svet, teething already?? Think Jo is too she drools all the time and chews on everything!!
Happy auntie, I am sending you the biggest hug!!please keep faith your day will come. I feel it in my bones it will happen for you. 
Ma, dear friend I saved you for last. I am so happy Amelia seems so well. Feel your pain on the weight loss front. Had a lean cuisine for dinner but I'm starved and think I will have a snack when I get home from work. I am close to pre pregnancy weight, but want to be pre TTC weight. I kept telling myself why loose the weight now when I will be pregnant soon. To loose the weight would mean YI had given up on getting pregnant. Anyway now that that's all over I am trying to get back to a size I like. Hard though. 

Sooooooo. AFM ....
So sorry I have been MIA. Josephine is awesome and so beautiful and healthy. I count my blessings daily. However she still suffers from colic and is still on some pretty good medication forte reflux. We've tried to ween her but she is not ready and it always results in a horrid episode. The gas is better. I am back at work and have been since the week of thanks giving. Comming back to work at a new store with a promotion was a lot of pressure to perform. I think everyone was waiting to see how I would do. Happy to say we had some record sale days and I have recovered from the holidays. I also came back to a store that had been neglected by the previous managers. So I dropped out of sight for a while but y'all are always in my thoughts. 

Motherhood is awesome!! I am trying to get my body back but it's difficult as I have gym guilt. Working 40+ hrs a week I feel aweful not spending Amy of my free time with Jo. However I now feel as if I owe her a healthy mom so I can play with her just like a mom in her 20s. I'm sure there has been chatter about those thinking of #2. Truth be told I would try for # 2 but financially it is not in the cards. Plus my parents currently take Jo a day and a half, but they are in their 70s and could not handle two kids!!! 

So that's all in a nut shell. I only paged back a few pages so I know I've missed some folks. Also I think there are some new folks I don't know. So sorry to anyone I forgot and welcome to any new folks , looking foreward to getting to know you. 

Xoxo Anna ( aka Pablo)


----------



## caroleb73

heart tree said:


> Angela you beat me to it! I was just about to share the link. Good work, you did it properly! That was a link to the photos. Here is a link to my update. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ent-losses-come-join-us-409.html#post15176898 Thanks to all who sent me messages. I was a complete wreck leading up to this. I really didn't want to do CVS after so many losses. I feel confident now that I don't need to.
> 
> Sorry I haven't kept up on this thread. Still finding my home to be in the PAL after Recurrent losses thread. But wanted to let you know as you've all been so supportive of me. xoxo

Amanda I am bursting with joy for you right now, this little bubba is a fighter and is holding on tight to make sure he/she meets you and DH. Hoping that you feel a little easier after the scan as I know how worrying that one is but all is fine and your scan pics are so amazing. I didn't get a 4D until last week at just over 23wks but that must have made it all the more special for you both.

Willing the remainder of your pregnancy to go smoothly and quickly for you. I am sure it will mine has flown by in a blurr and you will make me the happiest person ever when your bubba arrives:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

heart tree said:


> Angela you beat me to it! I was just about to share the link. Good work, you did it properly! That was a link to the photos. Here is a link to my update. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ent-losses-come-join-us-409.html#post15176898 Thanks to all who sent me messages. I was a complete wreck leading up to this. I really didn't want to do CVS after so many losses. I feel confident now that I don't need to.
> 
> Sorry I haven't kept up on this thread. Still finding my home to be in the PAL after Recurrent losses thread. But wanted to let you know as you've all been so supportive of me. xoxo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Amanda I am so happy for you! I know how terrifying the NT scan is. I am thrilled to hear all is well!!
:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> As for the c-section. I was DEAD set against one as many of the girls will tell you. I am TERRIFIED of surgeries. I was up and walking around a few hours after my surgery to go to the bathroom and I was off the painkillers the next day and only on ibuprofin. I was quite proud of myself and couldn't believe what I was being such a baby over. Let me tell you, I was a complete fool about having the section and it wasn't as bad. In fact, with some of the stories I'm getting lately about vaginal deliveries, I'm GLAD I had her c-section. So put your mind at ease!

Wow, thank you so much for this Rebekah! It makes me feel so much better - I hope I am as fortunate as you are (I hate surgeries and pills!) and that I am up and walking a few hours after my C Section. :thumbup:

Carole, you have some fantastic images of Zara - she is SO cute!!!:happydance:

Angela - how is Mr. Dimples feeling today? Poor Ethan, it must be hard as a mom to have your baby sick. I hope he feels better soon :hugs:

As for me - I can't believe there's only 2 weeks and 6 days left until our cherub arrives! :dance: Time went by so slowly, but at the same time rather quickly if that makes sense!

Of course, these past few weeks as I near my full-term date, I have been as nervous as ever wondering if she's ok in there. No reason to believe she isn't, but I count her kicks and listen to her heartbeat quite often these days. I am terrified of something going wrong and losing her. I know how morbid that sounds:nope:. However sometimes life feels too good to be true. I have a husband who adores me who I love so much, and we have a precious baby daughter on the way. I've never been happier and I'm scared it's going to be taken away from me. I'm sure it's just my hormones working overtime to make me nuts LOL :wacko: Did you guys worry near the end about bubs being okay? I guess the worry never ends until they are in your arms.

So my fibroids haven't caused me any pain in quite a while! I'm so happy about that. I'm left with heartburn and backache and I'll take it!! 

How is everyone else doing? Beth, Steph, Svet, Never, Austin, CJ and everyone I missed. Much love to you all!! :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Lol Jules that is perfectly normal and I STILL feel that way - scared it is all too good to be true and waiting for the other shoe to drop. I hate feeling that way, but once you have ever struggled with ttc and been told it wont happen for you, I think it is always in the back of our minds. I hate to break it to you, but the worry doesn't end when they are born, either. :winkwink: it just shifts to other things! :dohh::dohh: :rofl: these days I worry about a whole new slew of things that changes daily. But, it's never boring and they are SO worth it!

You will be FINE and so will that precious baby! She will be here before you know it and I'm so excited for you and Beth! We will have a couple more new mamas and babies in here shortly! :happydance::happydance:

ANNA, SO happy to see you back and glad all is well! :hugs:

hugs to all! :hugs:

Thanks to all who asked about Ethan. His fever spiked in a very scary fashion yesterday that sent me flying to the dr. with him even though theyweere literally triple booked with sick cases. He was turrning lobster pink right in my arms and boiling hot, and i told the receptionist i didnt care if we had to wait till dinner time, we were coming! He was so hot they gave him motrin before we even saw the dr. :cry: even the dr. Referred to him as a fireball :dohh: butnshe said even though it is scary, the fever is a good sign his system is working properly. She thinks it is a virus called "hand, foot and mouth" which is apparently very common in littles. his fever is a little better today and so I'm hoping he has turned the corner, but it is SO scary anytime they are sick. And drat but they are sick a LOT once they start to interact with other kids and go to daycare some, etc. poor munchkin!

Anyway, we're taking a quiet day here and I will be keeping a close eye on him and cooking a few things. Hope all are well!

:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Angela so happy that Ethan has turned the corner with his fever, I have recently come across this hand foot and mouth disease as it has broke out at the school that my CEO's little girls attend. Not nice at all for even the 3 yrs upwards so can just imagine how horrid it is for Ethan. Hoping that he starts feeling better each day and is back to his normal cheery self very soon.

Jules I think your feelings are spot on, I still worry at times and although Zara is keeping me awake at night with her kicking I love it as it lets me know she is ok. To be honest now I only come on this thread and the 35 and over TTC #1 as some of the others on the 2nd and 3rd Tri scare me as people start threads discussing the horrible things that happen and I just can't deal with that. I do not think I will be completely worry free until I hold Zara and know that everything is just fine. I think it stems from us having to deal with so much let down and issues that we are just nervous about things finally going right for us. Hold in there you are so close to holding your bubba and I am sure everything will be just perfect for you and DH


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Carol and animal, I too worried until she was born. And carol I think you're right a lot of anxiety stems from so much work to get to where you are. I wonder if moms who conceive easily with no losses experience the same nervousness? Animal, just remember that as you get closer to your due date there is less room for your peanut to move around so some degree of decreased movement is normal. I too worried up to he end of my pregnancy, mostly due to a friend that while well meaning told me some horror stories!! Do not fear all will be fine. Animal, enjoy your blessings, I am so happy for you that all is right in your world!! 

Angela, so sorry little Ethan was so sick. Jo has yet to get anything other than mild cold and I feel ill prepared for anything more serious. We have baby Tylenol on hand but anything else I should put in the medicine cabinet ?? 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Nothing new to report here. Jo has discovered her toes. 
Have a good day! Anna


----------



## pablo797

P.s. can I just say how jealous I am. I miss being pregnant. I know at the end it get tough but enjoy the intimacy between you and baby. I remember when CJ said something similar months ago and I thought she was crazy as I was 8months pregnant in July, but it's true.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLLLL Anna!!!! :wave: nice to see you again!!! :hugs:

Knowing this is my last pregnancy makes me nostalgic already. I LOVE feeling baby movement, and will really miss it :cry:

Angela, hope Ethan is better soon!

Sorry, not much time to come on here. Dealing with major pain issues this pregnancy, I have SPD (symphysis pubis dysfunction) and can't walk, sit or lay down without being in pain :-( Still have 11 weeks of full-time work to go, not sure how I'm going to make it...

I did start a journal, for those of you interested, stalkers welcome :hugs: Link is in my siggy.

Thinking of all of you, and am reading everyone, just can't answer most days due to how hectic things are!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning ladies!

Boy I'm beat! No sleep to speak of lately and this pneumonia has now settled into a nasty sinus infection! 

We had the OB appt yesterday with a visiting OB as mine in on vacation, with the group B strep test which didn't hurt, and then she checked if I was dilated and effaced yet....and that was painful!!! :cry: I was lightly spotting all night, like she said I would. She said I was starting to thin out and was fingertip dilated :happydance: Then she said she felt Poppy's head.....and Charlie says "oh Poppy must have turned!", so she checked the notes and saw we were breech and said, oh let me check again! YIKES! Ends up she thinks we still are breech after that! I squeezed for charlie's hand so hard as it really hurt! All worth it, I know, but yikes!

So I'm taking it easy - we are meeting our new pediatrician this afternoon!

Anna - love that Jo found her toes, how adorable! So glad to hear from you!!!

Jules - we are closing in so fast, this is scary exciting!!!! And I feel the exact same way, but rather than thinking something will happen with Poppy, I'm scared it will happen to me. :( When we got engaged, I was so over the moon happy I was convinced I couldn't stay this happy without something bad happening. then the lovely wedding came and a few short months later we got pregnant.... I wake up in cold sweats thinking I will die or Charlie will die and my life's happiness will be over (besides having poppy, of course). Sometimes I just convince myself that nobody can be this happy and something bad will happen and it's so upsetting. I force myself to think Poppy will be Ok, but I get scared that s/he will have downs or a major heart issue and I'm up the rest of the night, so I make myself think of other things....which usually leads to me or charlie dying. :cry::cry::cry: I can't say it's 100% hormones as I felt this way when I was engaged and not pregnant! I'm just a worry wart!

Angela - glad little Ethan is getting better slowly! 

Carole - Zara is such a cutie! LOVE the pics!!!!! So glad you are doing OK!

Anyone heard from Lava? I hope she is recovering well and I can't wait to see those twins!

I know I am missing some people, but I have to go eat some food as this little chunk in me is moving around so much, probably out of hunger!!!!

love to you all, I can't believe I'm 23 days away from being a mommy! thank you all for the support over these months!

beth


----------



## lavalux

Quick update ladies. I am sitting in the backseat of our car, DH at the wheel, Liam so tiny in his carseat next to me. He was discharged this evening after 12 days in the ICN. Lily is at home waiting on us with a friend from church who has twins and an older son who spent over a month in NICU. So tonight our little family will all be together again.

NMG,
You definitely deserve to be happy. No more waiting for the other shoe to drop. Soak up the blessings coming your way!

I will catch up soon & post more this weekend. ;) L


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh YAY! What lovely updates ladies! :happydance: 

Anna, SOOooo glad to see you. I'm excited that all the ladies that haven't been on for awhile have popped on once or twice to say "hello".

Hearty, glad that everything went well and can't WAIT to see that picture of the day you finally hold your wee little one. 

Hi to everyone else. I haven't slept well today. It's 5am and I'm still up. :wacko: I'm working on the sleep issue for me. I was doing well up until tonight. I'm noticing that I am a chronic worrier. If there's something little, I'm worrying about it. :wacko: I'm about to tackle some things this year that deal with mind, body and spirit. 

1. a POSITIVE attitude. I need one. :lol: Since the loss of Jackson I've found that I fear EVERYTHING. even making simple choices. I'm a debbie downer and it's driving me INSANE!!

2. Physical, call me crazy but I'm about to spend $$$ on a big loser program at a local Gym. Luckily I have a medical necessity sheet which will allow me to use flex spending but it's STILL money coming out of our pockets. I was in tears (as usual lately) because I look at my daughter and I want to be around to see her get married. At this rate I have type II diabetes, hypothyroid and am obese. As much as I'd like to get pregnant again, I can't fathom doing it without losing weight. Whether it happens with a pregnancy or by adoption next time I have to have a positive attitude and a healthier vessel. This program is going to kick my bum so to sey. If I can get through the program, I'm hoping to get back into hiking, biking and camping with my husband and daughter. I miss it and it's time to incorporate good health in Amelia while she's still young. I am to set the example.

3. Spirit- more prayerful, devotional time and a closer walk with Christ.

NONE of this will happen without Him. I am prayerfully seeking this opportunity as I would NOT spend this kind of money on myself like this. I feel selfish, however I think if I don't get serious, I may not be around to care for my husband and child. If I am, THEY may be taking care of me and I don't want that. Soo...I'll keep you all posted on the specs later. Isn't it crazy that my mindset is I don't want to "fail". Already I've set myself up for failure with that mindset. Gee whiz I have to work on that "attitude" aspect.

Love and :hug: to you all!


----------



## rottpaw

hey ladies! So glad to see our mommies returning to check in when you can! :happydance: 

Anna, just based on Ethan's recent illness I would say go ahead and pick up some Children's or infants Motrin (ibuprofen). I did not know about this regimen, but my ped said when his fever gets really high, to alternate between Tylenol and Motrin every 3 hours till it comes down to a more reasonable level. I actually took him to dr. Because his temp soared back to 103 two hours AFTER I'd given him some Tylenol and I was starting to freak out, but once he had some Motrin it came down a lot better than on the Tylenol. So I have Lerner a new trick lol and I'd say definitely make sure you have both on hand, then check with your ped for instructions when/if you need them. 

Beth, so sorry about the ouchy cervix checks. They do hurt and I'm not going to lie, they will do that several more times before you get to meet poppy, :dohh: but it is all worth it! :hugs: just try to breathe through it. I hope the sinus and pneumonia clear completely and QUICKLY for you! Poor thing, that is a lot to deal with right now. 

Laura, YAYYYYYYYY, so happy Liam is home and you guys are all together! Please let me know if I can do anything for you. :hugs:

CJ, I'm so sorry about the SPD. I struggled with that toward the end of my pgcy and it is.NOT fun. :hugs: it actually took me most of this past year for my ligaments to return to normal and I've just recently been able to resume some jogging. 

Bek, I think you are making very positive changes and I think you should feel great about doing what is best for your health, so you will be able to live a long healthy life! :hugs: it is not selfish to take care of yourself. I finally learned that myself and have felt so much better since I started working out again in earnest. It's taking me a while to lose these last baby pounds, but I'm trying to stay in it for the long haul and focus less on weight lost and more on fitness and wellness. It's definitely a process (both mental and physical) but you will do GREAT and you CAN do it! go mommy!

Thanks Jules and Carole and yes, Ethan is finally feeling much better. whew! :happydance::happydance:

Sveta, so glad to see you back!!

Steph, how are you and Miss Katelyn today?

Okay girls, off to make some white chicken chili on this gray, foggy day. It's one of my favorite recipes for wintertime and so healthful! Yummy!

Hugs and love to all!


----------



## animalcracker

Good morning girls

Well yesterday turned out to be another drama filled day :wacko: I went in for a routine pre-natal appointment and again, my blood pressure was too high so I was sent to the hospital for evaluation.

My blood pressure came down, my blood levels were fine and they performed another ultrasound on baby. She is doing great - 6lbs 3oz.

When I got home, we had something to eat and I could feel my blood pressure starting to spike again. I was having heart palpitations and felt 'off.' I went to bed and slept from 8pm to 7:30am this morning.

I just put a call into my Dr. to tell her what happened last night so she is aware - I am waiting for her to call me back. I don't feel comfortable waiting until Feb. 13th to deliver. This fluctuating high blood pressure is starting to scare me. :nope: 

Keep your fingers crossed girls - maybe she'll book me in earlier. (I'm hoping!)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Praying Jules. :hugs: I'd imagine that is hard. I'd ask if they were using the right cuff for you (sometimes when they use the big oversize cuffs your numbers come out higher than normal) but if your actually feeling the highs then it's most definitely not the cuff. Please let us know how things go when you can. Your in my thoughts and prayers as you move forward. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Jules honey prayers coming for you! I know that is scary as I experienced PE myself at the end of my pgcy. Please let us know what dr says! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Jules - many hugs and prayers for you! You are absolutely right to call the dr and I hope all works out in the best way for you both. You know how you feel, so do what you need to do!

Keep us posted on what the dr says. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna your ticker says your 8 weeks pregnant :shock: :rofl:

Just a quickie here.... back from vacation. Will fill in later flying/traveling with a baby. Right now we are dealing with time zone issues............. *bangs head. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh chris I'm so sorry about the jet lag issues. We had a hell of a time just with the one hour change back in the fall. I can't imagine traveling with an infant thru time changes. Hugs!


----------



## Vivienne

animalcracker said:


> I am loving these c section stories and how easy your recoveries have been! Keep 'em coming ladies! :thumbup:

Hey AC.
I was up after one day and only had pain relief for 2 days. I was cleared to drive in 2 weeks and could bend and lift well after 1 week. I think these days there is less cutting, smaller incisions and generally better practices. Then again we all could be just super healthy women! I never had proper stitches just glue a few stitches and sticky sterile strips and my scar is tiny. :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Fingers crossed Jules :hugs: You are so close 

ANNA ANNA ANNA ANNA :hugs::hugs::hugs: I missed you!!!

So glad to hear everybody is having a good news time. :happydance:

Yay Hearty for good scans.

NMG, oooo so close

MA routines seem to be helping us with Cal's eating and sleeping and therefore helping us with OUR eating and sleeping.
I totally hear you about the weight. I weigh more now than when I was pregnant as I am always hungry with the breastfeeding. I want to exercise but I feel so uncomfortable and my breasts are so big now that even brisk walking is painful :dohh:

AFM
I must stop being so MIA but Cal just wears me out. If I'm not feeding him, or trying to get him to sleep, then I'm buzzing round town trying to get things done :dohh: Now he is on two solid meals a day there's even less time!!! He likes to blow bubbles and spit when he eats so I have a large drop cloth under the highchair and plenty of old cloth nappies to cover us both with, sigh,
He's rolling now and eating his feet and is extremely loud, squealing, singing. He's also into grabbing my eyelids and lips when feeding and pulling hard :cry: ooowwwiieeeee.
We have had some full nights sleep 7-7 but mostly there is still one wake up a night, and he wants a feed then. Have to take him to Dr's next week for a weight check again as he is slipping down the chart and is quite a skinny minny for a boy although he has a massive head!!:wacko:

Love to all

Oh and everyone PM me your full names and locations and I will send you friend requests. I am a brilliant stalker!!!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey girls. This is the same update I wrote in my journal... not to be lazy but practical I am pasting it here just to let you know what I've been up to. I have been keeping on top of you all and it would be a little impossible for me to acknowledge everyone at this time, but I hope to be on more now that we are settled back home. Big hugs to everyone. xo

_I went home to BC for 11 days to visit the family. It was really nice to see everyone and I think a good experience for Sophie as it broke her away from her routine and forced her to adapt in different environments. She did amazingly well. I was very nervous about the plane. It is a 5hr plane ride to Vancouver and then another 20 min plane ride to Victoria. Leaving Montreal we boarded the plan on schedule and then proceeded to sit on the tarmac for 2hrs waiting to be de-iced!!! Sophie was really good but I was freaking out because we still had five hrs of airtime to endure! Surprisingly there were no problems at all. She actually didn't sleep all that much. What saved me was that I brought my nursing pillow with me. A bit bulky but worth it. Gave her somewhere soft to play. The seat was empty beside me so we had room to stretch and the passengers around us were really lovely. She fussed a bit on descent but I nursed her. The little plane to Victoria she hated! It's a small prop plane and really loud with major vibrations. She wouldn't nurse and only screamed but it only lasted five min. (an eternity for a mom!) and then was mesmerized by the propellers. The flights home were similar, although without the two hour delay! Unfortunately no spare seat beside us this time but she slept alot more on the way home. She is such a good little baby. I am so lucky! I never ever thought a few months ago she'd be capable of this. lol For anyone interested, the time difference was three hours. She adapted quite well. We managed to keep her awake in BC to her regular time (7-8pm). Two nights in a row she woke at 3:45am (her regular 7:45am EST). Then on the third night she woke around 6am. Each time she went back down within an hour and slept for a further 1.5-2hrs. By the fourth day she was totally on her normal schedule. Unfortunately she caught my cold and was noticeably suffering from teething on and off so had me up at random times a couple nights in a row. Coming home she seems to be on track now too. The first night she went down at 10:30pm and up at 7:30am. The second night she went down at her regular time (8pm) but woke an hour later and wouldn't settle until 11pm. Her body clock was totally screwed up. Then she slept until 9am. Last night she went down at 8pm and woke at 1am for a feeding and went back down until 6:15am. So tonight I am hoping we are back on schedule. Babies are so resilient.

Thankfully she stopped hating people shortly before we left which was a good thing because everyone and their dogs practically held her, lol. Flight attendants, strangers on the plane, my family and friends. It was really a good growing experience for her I think.

I hear her stirring.

I really recommend travel with a five month old. I don't see her having done as well at a younger age and I can only see how difficult it will become as she gets older and more mobile. We plan to go back in May or June when she'll be 9/10 months old. This time I'll have the help of my husband. Traveling alone with a baby is very stressful and a lot of work. The airline staff are surprisingly unhelpful (until you are actually on board). Pre-boarding is a joke as anyone with an extra buck can buy this luxury and mows you down in the process. I was very upset in Vancouver on the way home at the lack of assistance. I had the baby, a stroller and two bags and had to carry and do everything myself! Even collapse the stroller at the gate because there was no one there to help. Some words were said. All in all though it was a good experience.

Sad and good to be home all at the same time. My mom was in tears when we left. It's hard living so far away and now with Sophie the guilt is really thick. I was happy to be home and have Sophie in her own room. We shared a room for 11 days and I really got to know her! But I am so happy to have her in a separate room now.

I am starting to feel a lot of anxiety about going back to work. The crazy part is I am not due to go back for six more months! I seriously feel I need to talk to a professional. Not because I think I am crazy but I need someone to help me to work through my anxiety. I don't want to spend the next six months worrying about something that has even happened yet. Any words of wisdom from those of you who have already returned to work? I just can't imagine how my life will be. I'll see Sophie for an hour in the morning and an hour in the evening. Just seems like such a poor excuse for a mom, but we cannot afford for me to stay home..._


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies :flower:

Thank you all for your good wishes. I did speak with my Dr. yesterday and told her what happened and how I was feeling Wednesday night. I gave her every symptom I had. I have another appointment with her next Friday, so she wants to see what my blood pressure looks like then. If it's high, she may push up my delivery date - I'm going to really push for that, because the waiting and wondering game is so incredibly scary.

If i feel 'off' before my appointment on Friday, I'm going to bump up the appointment and see her sooner. I do want my little cherub inside me as long as possible as I know it is for the best, but I'm just anxious all the time these days.:nope: Also my poor husband..he doesn't know whether he is coming or going LOL. He is worried on my behalf all the time. 

Speaking of missing being pregnant - Anna & Junebug, I totally relate! Granted, the 3rd trimester has given me some challenges, but I'm going to miss my belly and my little girl moving inside me so much!! I honestly don't think there is a feeling that comes close to bliss for me, as feeling my baby move inside me. I love that closeness.

Beth - I completely sympathize with you as far as your fears of something happening to you either you or hubby. If I'm not worrying about baby, I am worrying that we won't be around long enough to see baby grow up. I know, so morbid, right?!

Rebekah - I think you are doing a wonderful thing for yourself. It's not selfish at all - this is something you need to do for you and your family and it will make you feel great! I miss working out truth be told. I haven't worked out since July of last year. I can hardly waddle to the bathroom without getting out of breath these days! LOL. I'm now up to a 50lbs weight gain with baby :wacko: (Yikes!). It's going to HURT when I get back into it! Let us know how it goes with working out and the gym. It is very hard to make it a habit, but you can do it!! :thumbup:

Vivienne, your C Section experience sounded great! :thumbup: Thanks for sharing!

Chris - your travel with Sophie sounds so positive! I am dreading getting on a plane with my little one. I have to visit my mother in London at some point and the thought of a 7 hour plane ride freaks me out! LOL

How is everyone else doing? Hugs and love to all!!! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Everyone!

I have been super busy at work this week and thus this will be short:

ANNA - YAY Missed you! Glad that you and Jo are doing well. I too miss being pregnant and just found out that my DH's 23 year old neice is pregnant and I was completely jealous!

Amanda - I am sooo happy for you. I will continue to keep you in my prayers throughout the remainder of your pregnancy

Carole - Yes, I still get paranoid about EVERYTHING. I did the same when I was pregnant. It just continues as Angela said LOL.

Jules - Having had PE and having Katelyn 10 weeks early, I can tell you that the fact you are so far along and the baby is weighing 6 lbs is GREAT (katelyn was born at 2.38 lbs). Just keep listening to your body (and your baby). If you feel icky don't call just GO to the hospital it will save you time and worry...TRUST ME! You and LO will be ok . 

Thanks Viv for friend requesting me - those of you I am friends with you can also go to my friend list and add her as a friend that way too!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry that this is so short,, back to the grind stone...and maybe lunch!


Love,
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

I am gutted today as I think Cal is starting to wean himself off me and although I said I would only feed for 6 months, now that 6 months has passed I don't want to give it up. It still hurts to feed as my nipples are so flat that he has to suck really hard to get them out. 

Lately he latches on for about 1 min then stops and looks around, grabs my face or just turns away. He then latches, pulls off, latches, pulls off etc until I can't stand it anymore. Sometimes I feel he really does want more but something is stopping him. Maybe solids are just more attractive :cry: Also I'm not sure he will take a bottle now as he hasn't had one for months and he really doesn't like water. Now I'm fretting about dehydration as it's the height of summer here.

Also he is sliding down the weight chart and the Dr has said they want to see him this week for a weigh and discuss his feeding :cry:

I truly feel this is the end of my BF journey. :nope:

Sorry for the downer post


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Viv honey please don't beat yourself up if you need to switch him onto a formula. He will be fine, I promise! It is hard to stop bfing for whatever reason, and emotional but you will get through and we are all here for you! Hugs and love and let us know what your ped says.


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

Vivienne I am sure it is very emotional for you as bf is such a special bond with your baby but you have done such an amazing job with Cal that he seems like he is ready for the next step. Going onto formula now is not a negative thing and I am sure he will not go without so please don't worry about dehydration. You have come so far together and I am sure you will continue going in the right direction.

Hey Jules hoping that everything is ok with you and the BP is behaving itself. Thinking of you right now as I know you must be more than a little anxious but your Dr's seem on the ball so I am sure they will know exactly when to cary out your C-sction. Hang in there honey not long to go x x

AFM I am having a really emotional and bad day due to DH's parents and the visiting saga. Yesterday I was online to friends and his Dad popped up to chat and basically didn't ask how me and DH were it is straight into "how is my grand daughter doing, can't wait for you to visit and for me to take her out etc etc" I was upset and told DH that they make me feel like an incubator. Like my feelings are not important it is all about the baby I am carrying and that is all they are interested in. DH told me I need to make more of an effort with his family and that I need to see them when I am back in the UK and stay up there. When I point blank refused to stay with them because of the lack of space (I thought I was good and did not bring up the lack of hygiene issue) he replied that we would pay for a cottage for a week and hire an station wagon sized car for me for the week. All in all this would cost nearly 2,000 pounds for a week somewhere I really don't want to be, especially on my own. Today I have been really tearful about it all and I am now at the point where I am going to cancel my plans of visiting the UK completely and be stuck in the house during Ramadan here. My DH is being such a pig about it all, I will make the effort as he puts in when she is a year older but when she is only 8 weeks I think the 7 hour plane journey is more than enough committment they can make the few hundred miles in the car to come and see me where I can keep our daughter in her routine and happy rather than shove her in a car for endless hours and try to bf at a service station on the highway.

Sorry I know I am really ranting but I am just so upset by it all as he is trying to make out that I am unreasonable. I just want to cry right now.


----------



## rottpaw

Carole do NOT feel badly for being angry about this! I can't believe your dh and his parents are pushing things this way but he will see once that sweet baby gets here that it isn't so simple as just renting a house and car, etc. try to put this out of your mind for now and just tell your hubby you guys will revisit the issue once the baby is here. I think he will see it very differently once he holds his baby girl. Tell him you do not want to be driving your 8 week old on unfamiliar roads in an unfamiliar car by yourself over long distances! If it comes to it perhaps you could just go for a night or two and take your mom with you? I definitely understand how you feel and I think your hubs will too once the baby is here and he sees for himself what all is involved. I am so sorry this is stressing you and am sending you huge hugs!


----------



## lavalux

Steph,
Did you b'feed, pump, use formula or a combination with Katelyn? The babies are not matching and nursing is such a struggle. They were on tube feeding initially in the ICN, then took formula with dome of my expressed milk, but their mouths/sucking reflex is too small for nursing due to be preemies. I hate the pumping every 3 hours amd I only make enough for one baby per feed so I supplant the formula & alternate. I feel guilty about quitting & going to formula. Any tips for me?

I believe I have either the baby blues or something more serious. I cried all day yesterday and I'm scared to be alone with the babies. On top of that Lily passed her 1st hearing test prior to discharge & when she went for her retest on Fri, she failed. Both children are required to have the retest b/c of an antibiotic they were given in the NICU. It can cause permanent hearing loss to the inner ear. We have been.referred to an.audiologist. No one discussed the risks with us. There are less dangerous alternatives. I am so angry & sad. She doesn't respond to noises/voices like she did in the hospital. I am devastated that my precious baby girl could have been stripped of her hearing.

So I am feeling like a woman on the edge & wonder what have I gotten myself into. Thanks for listening.


----------



## HappyAuntie

lavalux said:


> *I believe I have either the baby blues or something more serious. I cried all day yesterday and I'm scared to be alone with the babies. *On top of that Lily passed her 1st hearing test prior to discharge & when she went for her retest on Fri, she failed. Both children are required to have the retest b/c of an antibiotic they were given in the NICU. It can cause permanent hearing loss to the inner ear. We have been.referred to an.audiologist. No one discussed the risks with us. There are less dangerous alternatives. I am so angry & sad. She doesn't respond to noises/voices like she did in the hospital. I am devastated that my precious baby girl could have been stripped of her hearing.
> 
> So I am feeling like a woman on the edge & wonder what have I gotten myself into. Thanks for listening.

Honey, I can't speak to anything else, but the fact that you have suffered from depression in the past means you're at elevated risk for ppd now.... You know yourself better than anyone else does, and if you feel like you're not right, then call your dr and say so, and don't let her dismiss your concerns. My sister had ppd after the birth of my nephew 5 years ago and it took her a year for someone to take her seriously... she has since said that in retrospect, she knew on the very day he was born that she wasn't herself. The fact that now you're concerned about Lily's hearing, and the added stress of taking care of two babies instead of one, are going to amplify any "ordinary" new mom stress. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Laura, I have a couple thoughts I would add to what HA has already said, which I agree with. :hugs:

Re: Lily's hearing, I can only imagine how scary that is...that said, try not to presume the worst at this point. Ethan tested fine in the hospital (and was never retested) but when we got home, I was surprise that he did not seem to respond to noises much at first...even our barking beagle, who is ear splitting...it was surprising to me how little they seem to react to in the early days. I actually began to worry he was not hearing well... Hopefully Lily is just fine, but i agree they definitely should have discussed any such risks before giving her any meds. :hugs::hugs: I am praying for you all! How soon can you see the audiologist?

Re the bf'ing, I have heard that the nipple shields can help with smaller babies especially. Have you tried those already? I think someone here (maybe 
Rebekah?) was using them with a good bit of success...

As far as the PPD, it sounds like you have a lot of the symptoms I had, but i do think the feeling overwhelmed when left alone with the babies part is normal for all first time moms. And I imagine it is magnified with two, so I know it doesn't help much to know that everyone goes through that part, but you WILL get more comfortable with them. I was petrified of being left with Ethan and especially when I was most exhausted. But please do not hesitate to seek help for the ppd if you even *think* you might need it. One thing I did was start taking a fish oil supplement (because omega 3 deficiency is now being looked at as one of the prime triggers of ppd) and that seemed to help a LOT for me. You might try that while you are looking into the options you want to pursue re: help.

I wish I could give you a big hug right now and PLEASE let me know if I can help with anything, even just running errands for you guys. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Laura, I have a couple thoughts I would add to what HA has already said, which I agree with. :hugs:
> 
> Re: Lily's hearing, I can only imagine how scary that is...that said, try not to presume the worst at this point. Ethan tested fine in the hospital (and was never retested) but when we got home, I was surprise that he did not seem to respond to noises much at first...even our barking beagle, who is ear splitting...it was surprising to me how little they seem to react to in the early days. I actually began to worry he was not hearing well... Hopefully Lily is just fine, but i agree they definitely should have discussed any such risks before giving her any meds. :hugs::hugs: I am praying for you all! How soon can you see the audiologist?
> 
> Re the bf'ing, I have heard that the nipple shields can help with smaller babies especially. Have you tried those already? I think someone here (maybe
> Rebekah?) was using them with a good bit of success...
> 
> As far as the PPD, it sounds like you have a lot of the symptoms I had, but i do think the feeling overwhelmed when left alone with the babies part is normal for all first time moms. And I imagine it is magnified with two, so I know it doesn't help much to know that everyone goes through that part, but you WILL get more comfortable with them. I was petrified of being left with Ethan and especially when I was most exhausted. But please do not hesitate to seek help for the ppd if you even *think* you might need it. One thing I did was start taking a fish oil supplement (because omega 3 deficiency is now being looked at as one of the prime triggers of ppd) and that seemed to help a LOT for me. You might try that while you are looking into the options you want to pursue re: help.
> 
> I wish I could give you a big hug right now and PLEASE let me know if I can help with anything, even just running errands for you guys. :hugs:

Yes, I was using the nipple shields. You'll get all kinds of "oh, don't use them". However, if it comes between bf'ing or not just because of the nipple shield, I'd go ahead and use it. We used them because from the getgo Amelia wasn't taking to either nipple. I think it was because she was introduced to the bottle. Either way, I had her on it until I couldn't handle bf'ing anymore...about 3 months. I pumped a little bit more that I have for her for cereal when she's ready. With the nipple shield, you can use it to help and when the baby is older you can try and wean them to the regular nipple when they're more able. I know of several who used the shield until they stopped at a year old. :winkwink:


----------



## newmarriedgal

I only have a minute as I'm pooped and have to pee every 5 minutes, but I wanted to send Laura massive :hugs:.

You are going through so much, times two, and I wish I had something comforting to say to ease your worries and feelings. But I only have my prayers to send your way that things will ease up, Lily's hearing will be fine, and the overwhelming feeling you are unfortunately experiencing will soon pass. I get some anxiety of being alone with the baby too, so having 2 of them is completely understandable. 

I wish you peace, my friend, you will get through this, and if you need to get seen about it, do it! You are a strong momma, you can do this and we are here for you! Many many many :hugs:


I am running on about 45 minutes sleep the past 2 days, I am a little more than normally stressed out. I will try some sleep aid tonight and will be back on tomorrow, hopefully refreshed and ready to respond to everyone. I just needed to send Laura some much deserved hugs.

beth


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies! :flower:

Just wanted to pop in to give Laura a big hug.:hugs: Laura, I do hope you feel better soon and I have your babies in my thoughts. 

Carole, I am sorry your DH isn't being too understanding. Like Angela says, I think that once baby gets here he will realize that it isn't as easy as renting a house and car and will change his mind. :hugs:

Angela, how is Ethan doing? Is he better? 

Rebekah, did you start up at the gym yet? How are you feeling and how is darling Amelia doing?

Hugs Steph, Vivienne, Beth, Chris and everyone! :hugs::hug:

As for me, all good! Ended up back in the hospital yesterday morning for high blood pressure again :wacko: but our nurse was awesome - she monitored me and baby and took my bloods, gave me an IV and it all took about an hour and a half and we could go home as everything was fine and BP dropped back to normal after a bit. I should just move into the hospital at this point, we are there so often! :rofl: 2 weeks today..almost there!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies -

BnB site has been konking out on me...


I pumped for Katelyn. She was in the NICU for six weeks and early on was getting fed through a tube straight through her stomach. Once she was able to have breastmilk. I think she did donor breastmilk for a week and then I had enough and they switched to my breastmilk. I hate pumping as well, but I did it every 3 hours, although in the evenings I would stop around 12 or 1 and then resume at or 6 am. I can&#8217;t imagine having to get enough milk to feed 2 little ones. You may need to do a combination of formula and breastpump. Katelyn didn&#8217;t really start nursing until about 2 ½ months old. I probably could have started her earlier, but I was lazy and thought that pumping and feeding her with the bottle was easier than nursing her in the middle of the night&#8230;it isn&#8217;t LOL. 

I did have baby blues, but what you are describing sounds like more than that. Were you assigned a social worker when the twins were in NICU? If not, you should definitely call and try to speak with someone. 

In terms of Lily&#8217;s hearing, I know that Katelyn failed her test the first time, and then the second time she passed. There are all sorts of reason why they can fail&#8230;sometimes the monitor is not put on correctly, or they way they are laying can cause interference. I will be praying for her, please keep us posted!

Sorry all, I have been swamped at work. I promise to catch up and write a longer proper post later this week.

Hugs to ALL

Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Laura I had one other thought I want to add... Re bf'ing, remember that they do not have to get *exclusively* breastmilk in order to get the benefits of bf'ing (as far as antibodies, etc)... Any quantity helps them get those benefits, so try not to stress if you can't produce enough for two babies... Just divide what you do get between them and they will each get benefits from it even if they also get formula. And you know my experience and how I feel about it, but Ethan has thrived on formula and there are some great ones to choose from so don't put extra stress on yourself feeling like you have to feed both of them bmilk exclusively! 

Please keep us posted when you can about Lily! :hugs:

Beth, I hope you get some rest sweetie. I know how miserable that is! :hugs:

Jules just hang in there mama! Just a few more weeks! :thumbup:

Steph, hope work is not making you too crazy! :hugs:

Bek, how are you feeling this week? 

Thanks all who have asked about Ethan. He is doing great and seems completely recovered. Yay!! .he goes back to church daycare this wends so here is hoping he doesn't get anything else there for a long time! He cut his FIRST tooth yesterday :happydance: and has been eating and drinking LOTS better since. that makes me a happy mama! I'm hoping he is on another growth spurt now, as he hasn't had one in a while bc of the teething.

:hugs: to all and happy week!


----------



## Vivienne

lavalux said:


> Steph,
> Did you b'feed, pump, use formula or a combination with Katelyn? The babies are not matching and nursing is such a struggle. They were on tube feeding initially in the ICN, then took formula with dome of my expressed milk, but their mouths/sucking reflex is too small for nursing due to be preemies. I hate the pumping every 3 hours amd I only make enough for one baby per feed so I supplant the formula & alternate. I feel guilty about quitting & going to formula. Any tips for me?
> 
> I believe I have either the baby blues or something more serious. I cried all day yesterday and I'm scared to be alone with the babies. On top of that Lily passed her 1st hearing test prior to discharge & when she went for her retest on Fri, she failed. Both children are required to have the retest b/c of an antibiotic they were given in the NICU. It can cause permanent hearing loss to the inner ear. We have been.referred to an.audiologist. No one discussed the risks with us. There are less dangerous alternatives. I am so angry & sad. She doesn't respond to noises/voices like she did in the hospital. I am devastated that my precious baby girl could have been stripped of her hearing.
> 
> So I am feeling like a woman on the edge & wonder what have I gotten myself into. Thanks for listening.


Oh sweetie. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Tell someone NOW how you are feeling especially if you have suffered from depression before. I thought I would be fine but it hit me suddenly too when things started going wrong. I had the exact same reaction "what have I got myself into"

Please don't fret over the formula supplementing you are still giving them breast milk alternately and as they grow and develop the suckle reflex properly you will be able to feed them. As long as you pump at least once a day off each breast you will not lose your supply and if they are able to suckle later on that will in turn up your supply. But you think if it is affecting you mentally then switch to formula for your sake and sanity.

I only have the one child so I cannot imagine what you are going through with two but I pumped and formula fed for my sanity while in the psych hospital. And when Callum was better at suckling he went for it and really ramped up my supply :dohh:

As for your darlings' hearing, please do not fear the worst before time. I would definitely speak to the hospital though about the lack of informed consent.

MY heart and prayers are with you sweetie. :cry: Please, please speak to someone about your feelings now. Happy mum=happy babies.

Love :kiss: V


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Lava, Angela is right. Even the smallest amount. Remember, it's going to take a while to work up the amount you need. the babies need to keep sucking to encourage more milk. One of the nurses kept telling me that the nipple shields can cause reason for not getting enough milk out but I can set your mind free from that with Amelia's experience. She did REALLY well.....but she just liked the freedom of the bottle and working less for it than the breast milk. Have you been to the multiples forum? Or the Bf'ing forum in here?? I'm sure you can get some tips from those who've been there. It's not an easy task by any means but you can do it if your up for it. If not, you can do well with formula feeding. We stopped at 3 months, I pumped some to freeze for cereals and that was it. Maybe next time the next one will take to the nipple but Amelia just wasn't patient.


AFM: think I'm going to try and coerce dh into letting Amelia stay in our room in the other corner (if we clear it) in her own crib. I'm scared about putting her in her own room as well. My own fear is that we're on the second floor. The landlord took out the stairs in order to knock down a wall to make the living room bigger. When he did that, the stairwell spokes aren't the even 3" apart as specified for safety. THEN there's the staircase itself. The closest safety gate I find is to tighten it to the wall on one side and use a plastic tie around the upstairs spokes...same with the downstairs one leading UPstairs. Again, since they took down the stairs, I'm not honestly sure how safe and well put in these are. I'm not even sure what to put on the hallway spokes to be sure she doesn't try to get through the spokes to fall flat down on the first floor. THIS concerns me.

There is also a single mom who lives next door and has a whole possy come with her. They all smoke like a stack and that's become an issue as I don't want my daughter inhaling second hand smoke. It's coming through the furnace and going into her room, all throughout the downstairs. I get LIVID. They obviously don't care themselves because they have two children in there with them. Landlord is renigging on his promise to make the place smoke-free and says it's not in the lease agreement. ((ugh...kick myself now for NOT asking them to put it in writing. ))

We've been weighing what to do with purchasing a home. We can't really afford a whole lot, but I'm SICK of renting. Our last landlord foreclosed on all his properties and we had less than a month to get out. He stole our HUGE deposit. We moved in here and while it's BEAUTIFUL and like a home we "would" purchase, the tenants he's had here are filthy. We love the neighbors on either side of us who live in their own homes. Luckily for us they are neighborhood watch and while we were gone the tenants ex boyfriend next door tried to break into her home at night. She came by to thank "us" and it wasn't us because we weren't here. I FREAKED out! 

I'm just so sick of moving from one rental to another. I like that the landlords fix things when they go bad, THEY do the lawn and plow....I know with a home of our own, we'd be trading one headache for another though. I need a vacay BAD! We haven't been on one since our honeymoon over 10 years ago. I'd take a home of our own over a vacay and make our backyard a place to rest. We're going to try farmers home mortgage and see. It's HARD to qualify these days and my husband has excellent credit. PLUS there's still a housing bubble in the midst. My husband and I are unsure what we should do. WAIT, or buy and get the heck out of renting for good. At least we can make our place our own and we can get away from landlords and idiot tenant neighbors. Granted we'll also be paying for upkeep, but having a place to call our own would really be a gift even if it's a little house where love grows best. ((sigh))

Amelia had her 4month appointment today. She's now 12lbs 10 ounces. She's under the 50th percentile but over the 50th percentile with her height of 23 1/4. Her height didn't come from my side. She's on target for her head circumference and is sitting up, holds her head up and is starting to stand on her own. She had the Dr. roaring with laughter. We're now feeding her solids though I'll start on Wed. or Thursday because she had one of her injections and her oral med. We're using the Dr. Sears alternate injection schedule and it seems to be working well so far. She's been fussy tonight. Add to it we were visiting grampa at the hospital who had cardiac work. I would NEVER usually bring a baby to the hospital but my husband is the only kid here and is his dads medical go-to (whatever you call it...I'm tired.lol) So we had to be there right after Amelia's appointment so I put her in her carseat put a blanket over the top, added her to the stroller and put the umbrella cover over that so nobody could look, cough or anything else on her. Hands had to be sanitized before touching her and though gramma wanted to carry her up the halls I asked that she not because of possible infections looming in the hallways.

*Food*: We bought HappyBellies Super Brown Rice Cereal to start her on.

I also have a couple of the Plum brands and one Sprout brand which are both organic. What are you both planning to start the kids on when their ready? I've been trying to find a steamer I wanted to try my own. I can't see good ratings on many or the baby food makers. Any advice? 

As for weight management. My cousin came over on Sunday and wripped me to pieces. We did Jillian Michael's training. Jumping jacks to pushup back to jumping jacks and pushups. Went on to two reps of lunges and crunches, reverse crunches and high kicks, then crunches with arm flies with 5lb weights and up again to jumping jacks. It was level one and it kicked my butt! I have a LONG way to go. Over a year since I last exercised.:wacko:

Did I mention I'm signed up for a 42 day program like "Biggest Losers"? They weigh how much actual fat you have and how much lean mass. You do HARD CORE cardio and hard core free weights (which I used to do before my first pregnancy) and they add in a nutrician plan as well. It's going to be CRAZY. I'm actually training to train right now. Hahaha The program starts mid April. Hopefully by my birthday I'll feel and look better. Obviously I'll have more work to get where I want to be only to ttc again, but at least I'll be healthier BEFORE going into it again.

My hope is to get off this insulin pump the Dr. wants to keep me on. I'd love to lose fat and gain muscle. Of course we know 42 days won't fix it all, but it will be just the start. I'm looking forward to it!

I at least thought my cousin would go easy on me and we'd do Walk away the lbs for a couple of months. She just busted right in. Haha I suppose that's a good thing. I REALLY want to get back into shape. I am not in shape at all. Even after the first day of exercising I started to have a happier demeanor. I want to be here to watch our daughter grow. At the rate I'm in now, I won't live very long. I'd also like to be thinner when we try to conceive again. The less weight the better.

Here's the Project 42 I was talking about. This is one of the prior classes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75qp7aCdPOk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Vivienne

Well Callum's gone from 6.86kg to 7.22 and grown another 1 1/2 cms in 3 weeks so I think they were happier with him. I asked my doctor about the BF'ing and he said it sounded like he was just being lazy and couldn't be arsed doing the work anymore :dohh: I will keep trying but I think I will drop a feed for formula once a day. He still won't take water, hates it, (I don't like water either!) but I persist with a cup everyday. He's also decided that he only wants bananas and cereal and no veges!!! 

At least we are all getting more sleep so I can cope with the stroppy feeding during the day. Currently he sleeps around 12 hours a night (with a dream feed at 10.30pm) and has a couple of hour naps a day, if not more. He can also put himself to sleep now, so no rocking, patting, shushing. It was a hard road and I don't expect it'll last as he moves on to his next stage of growth, but I'll TAKE IT!


Love to all.

Oh, I put him nappy off on his mat today (luckily with a towel down) and started to fold laundry. When he went quiet and there was this god awful smell I turned, and there was a palm sized poo on the towel and his feet were in it :dohh: He was kicking like mad so happy with his effort :thumbup:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - selfish post today...

we went to our weekly OB appt yesterday and when we were listening to Poppy's heartbeat, she detected an abnormal arrhythmia and sent me right over to the hospital. :cry: I was hooked up to the non-stress test thing and I was certainly getting contractions but also they could see the arrhythmia and couldn't explain it. They said it may go away or it could just be like mine. My poor baby. Mine isn't so very bad that it's not controllable, but I certainly don't want to subject my poor little one to it :cry::cry::cry:
Then suddenly, the little heartbeat went back to normal and stayed normal for a few hours and they couldn't explain that either, saying it didn't make sense as it should have happened again. :shrug:

I'm exhausted and have to go back to the hospital every day until the 17th so they can monitor Poppy's heart. I just wanted to update everyone....
I'll try to get back on later. hugs to everyone.

beth


----------



## animalcracker

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies - selfish post today...
> 
> we went to our weekly OB appt yesterday and when we were listening to Poppy's heartbeat, she detected an abnormal arrhythmia and sent me right over to the hospital. :cry: I was hooked up to the non-stress test thing and I was certainly getting contractions but also they could see the arrhythmia and couldn't explain it. They said it may go away or it could just be like mine. My poor baby. Mine isn't so very bad that it's not controllable, but I certainly don't want to subject my poor little one to it :cry::cry::cry:
> Then suddenly, the little heartbeat went back to normal and stayed normal for a few hours and they couldn't explain that either, saying it didn't make sense as it should have happened again. :shrug:
> 
> I'm exhausted and have to go back to the hospital every day until the 17th so they can monitor Poppy's heart. I just wanted to update everyone....
> I'll try to get back on later. hugs to everyone.
> 
> beth

Oh Beth honey 

I am so sorry you are going through this. I am thinking about you and Poppy and I am praying that the arrhythmia was just a weird 'hiccup' and that it goes away and stays away.

Please keep us updated and let us know how things go with your next monitoring. I have both you Poppy in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Beth I am so sorry as I know that must be scary. Hugs and prayers coming for all of you! :hugs:

Jules how are you feeling sweetie? 

More from me a bit later girls, got to feed the munchkin! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies!

Beth :hugs: So sorry that you're going through this... Hope the arrhythmia doesn't recur!

Laura, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Becoming a mom was a HUGE adjustment for me. I had PPD that lasted 4 months, it was horrible. If you feel overwhelmed/depressed please talk to someone ASAP. I started Zoloft (sertraline) at the beginning of second trimester this time to help decrease the likelihood of having it again. Nursing is not easy in the first few weeks, especially when dealing with small babies who may have less of a developped suckle. It DOES get easier with time, especially when latches improve. If in the end it turns out that you need formula, it's really not a big deal :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Rebekah, sorry to hear about the lousy housing issues :cry: It would drive me NUTS to have cigarette smoke (or other types of smoke...) coming anywhere near my baby!!! I hope you find a solution to this dilemma. Congrats on starting the weight loss program, I love how your cousin kicked your butt! It's so helpful to have someone to work out with you and keep you in line. Great that DH is joining the weight loss quest too!!!

Jules I hope the BP is behaving itself :hugs:

Viv, so nice to read you more often! Good growth Callum! :dance:

AFM, I had really bad symptoms from SPD with hip and lower back involvement, but after 2 weeks of chiropractor, acupuncture, massage, icing and cold packs, I'm all healed! So relieved... I was getting so stressed that I'd have to stop work early, leaving my family with no income at all and lessening the amount of time I can spend on mat leave (since my mat leave is unpaid beyond 3 months). DH is coming home tonight for a 7 week block :dance: Thank goodness, Z and I are both sick with a cold and were up from 4-6 this morning :wacko: I was late for work, slept in an extra 45 minutes...

Other than that, I'm in third tri as of Tuesday. 10 weeks and 5 days to go until the C-section!!! Getting so excited to meet this little guy :cloud9:

Hugs to you all, Angela, Steph, Chris, Anna :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Beth I am so sorry as I know that must be scary. Hugs and prayers coming for all of you! :hugs:
> 
> Jules how are you feeling sweetie?
> 
> More from me a bit later girls, got to feed the munchkin! :hugs:

Hey Angela !

I am doing well - some more drama at the doctor's office today, but nothing bad. Beth, like you it is heart related - but it is with me.

So again, my blood pressure was high during my appointment. My doctor had three different people take my blood pressure to be sure. Then my doctor noticed that my pulse was skipping. :wacko: She tested this several times and it was skipping enough that she wanted me to see a cardiologist...she made the appointment for me and they squeezed me in today.

Truth be told, I have been having heart palpitations since the 3rd trimester...sometimes I feel my heart beating very loud and I can feel skipped beats but honestly, I thought it was a normal thing with pregnancy! :shrug:

Anyway, long story short, I get to the cardiologist, he does an EKG on me and it shows that my heart has extra beats - but he says it is not dangerous and that we shouldn't be concerned. It could be something I've always had but never knew about...or it might be a result of pregnancy. He gave me a heart monitor which I am wearing right now...I need to wear it for 24 hours and it is recording my heart beat.

My doctor then called me after she spoke to the cardiologist...she said that on Wednesday, when I go back for my regular appointment - if she gets another high reading on my blood pressure, then she's calling it quits and the baby will be delivered then...so ladies, our cherub might be here next week!!

I feel fine though! So it was a bit of a shock to hear all of this..so we'll see what happens. Baby is kicking up a storm at the moment...I think she's also ready to meet the world :thumbup:

Beth...I have been thinking about you and Poppy all day. How are you feeling, love? Do let us know what happens during your next appointment.

MA - I am so sorry to hear about your living situation :nope: but I am so proud of you for starting your workouts! (I am out of breath just hearing about them...I can hardly walk from room to room without feeling breathless - I feel like a 90 year old! LOL :jo:

Angela, how is Mr. Dimples? I think I saw on Facebook that he has his first tooth?! He is such a cutie!!

Love to Steph, Vivienne, Chris, Svet, Laura - I am sorry if I missed anyone! :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies hope you are all enjoying your weekend, we have a long weekend with Sunday off work for Prophets birthday.

Lava so sorry to hear that things are difficult for you honey but others as said it is not surprising as most of us face a struggle with one and you have two little bubbas to deal with. Please reach out and get help if you are feeling so low as they Dr's can help to get you feeling more level again and make it that little bit easier for you. Also do you have a family member or friend that can stay with you for a little while whilst you get into a routine with the babies? Even if they deal with all the other household duties whilst you just concentrate on the little ones. Take care and pls update us and lean on us that is what we are for:hugs:

Beth again my heart goes out to you with all the issues you are facing in the last stages of your pregnancy, pls let us all know how things go but remember you are in the final straight now and it will all be over soon with your gorgeous Poppy delivered safe and sound I am sure. Keep strong:hugs:

Jules OMG you too are not having a good time of it at all but I like that your Dr is ready to deliver next week if your BP is still playing games. Your baby is ready to enter the world and in my opinion it is better for both you and baby for this to happen now if your body keeps playing games and making you worry. Just think this time next week you will most probably be holding bubba in your arms, focus on that amazing thought and leave all the rest to the Dr's. Looking forward to seeing the pics :hugs:

Rebekah hoping your situation with homes resolves soon for you as it is so stressful for you to be facing this. Also well done on the gym, I am struggling now to bend and do half the normal things I used to do as bump is getting so big so I can't wait to join you in some gym work. Keep going honey and you will meet your goals in no time at all :hugs:

AFM DH and I have had some pretty serious discussions this week about his family, the pressure that they and he is putting on me. It seems I have made a breakthrough as he has finally agreed with me. I basically told him that I am sorry but me and his daughter have to come first at this time and that others need to be flexible to us to make our lives easier. Said I would not budge on this point and if he allowed his family to continue he would be putting both Zara's and my health at risk as I am sure the stress will have an effect on my BP. I have told him that his parents can come to us in Bahrain for the first week in July as I will be going back to work so they can spend time with her and that I will travel to the UK to be with my Mum from the 20th of July when Ramadan starts and that they can come to see her again if they travel to London but I am not going to travel to them in the north. I feel so much better about all of this now, I think he saw how upset I was and the dicussion where I said that we are now a family and he needs to put "our family" first now not his parents etc. Explained that when Zara arrives his live will change forever and with it his priorities of course both our parents, brothers and sisters are important but our family unit will come first.

Apart from that all is good although starting to suffer with heartburn and tiredness coming back. I guess it is to be expected as I will soon be in the Third Tri.
 
Take care ladies and hope to catch up soon :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Carole :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I sympathize with your situation 100%. My DH was also putting a lot of pressure on me to welcome his entire family (parents, 3 sibs, their partners and all their kids) IN OUR HOME (they all live out of town, so it was for over night stays) not only during our pregnancy but also shortly after Z's birth, not to mention travel 8 hours by car to visit them. I also had to explain that "our family" = me, him and baby are now his priority, and taking care of us his main responsibility. With my PPD, I couldn't emotionally handle what he was asking of me and it caused serious issues in our relationship. Not to mention the fact that Z HATED the car and couldn't spend more than 30 minutes tied in her seat without crying hysterically, which as a new mother one cannot handle, period. I'm glad you seem to have had a breakthrough, I'm here as a listening ear as I went through exactly the same thing :hug:


----------



## lavalux

Carole,
So glad your DH is being so supportive of you & taking a firm stand with his parents.

Jules & NMG,
I am so sorry that the pregnancy has been so tough especially in the home stretch here. Hang in there b/c soon you will have your gorgeous babies in your arms. I am praying for your safe delivery & their good health.

Also Mrs Muffet, HA, Vivienne, Angela, MA, Junebug ... thank you for the encouragement on my emotional state. We were up all night with fussy babies and I'm exhausted. I hate the routine of bottle feeding, burping, changing, swaddling (x2), pumping, washing clothes & bottles, and then starting again. They are such slow eaters and spit up a lot b/c they are so small. I have decided to continue pumping until their due date and then start to reduce the pumping sessions gradually until we have them all on formula. I think I will be happier & enjoy the babies so much more. Then I can get back on my Wellbutrin. At least I will have given them some breastmilk but I need to get myself together & not resent being a mom. I tried so hard & prayed and cried just to get here. I want to enjoy this time. I'm not really sure though how to go about stopping my milk from coming in b/c I am in pain if I don't pump every 3 hours so I dread the process of.stopping as much as I dread continuing. Any advice from those who switched to formula?

On a positive note, Lily passed her hearing test in her right ear but failed in her left. They will retest that ear on the 16th but as long as she can hear & is not completely deaf, I am relieved. Of course, I hope her hearing turns out to be perfect and it was juat fluid in the ear or a fluke with the test. Liam passed in both ears yesterday. Thanks for your well wishes & prayers.

Sorry that I'm forgetting some of what I wanted to say to everyone. I am really appreciative of all of you. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## animalcracker

Carole, I am so proud of you for sticking to your guns with your hubby. It sounds as if he has come around which is wonderful!! :thumbup::hugs:

So it is finally sinking in that our little sweetheart might be delivered next week! Both hubby and I are already starting to mourn the loss of my belly! LOL. Hubby loves me pregnant - **I** love me pregnant! I'm going to miss everything about this!! But we get the most precious gift in its place and we are so terribly excited.

Considering this might be our last weekend before our darling gets here, I'm doing some more baby laundry and washing all of her bottles. Hubby is installing the car seat and will be setting up her swing and bouncer later. I think then we will be ready! 

Love to everyone - hope you guys are all enjoying your Saturday!! xoxo


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support. We went back again for more monitoring and the frustrating thing is that the arrhythmia is so irregular that we thought there was not going to be an episode until the last few minutes when it happened again. :cry: The nurses are so nice but can't offer much in the way of explanations beyond, we just hope this will stop and correct itself. One thing the doctor did tell me was if it is an abnormality in the heart, it wasn't from any of the medication I have been on for the pneumonia , thank goodness. The thought that I did something would have broken my heart. 

More monitoring soon but we are hoping that Poppy just wanted to make a dramatic show and keep us guessing. Trying to stay positive! 

Still breech, but Poppy is certainly active and keeps moving the big head back and forth and sometimes it makes my belly rise up so much I have to say "down periscope!" :haha: Looks like an alien moving around in there! I, too, already am missing the connection we have but can't wait to have that moving, active little one in my arms. :cloud9:

Jules - can you believe we are at the finish line? This is it!!! We will be holding our bundles so soon! Love the fact that you are spending such quality time with hubby getting everything ready! It has really brought Charlie and I closer, esp at night when we talk about our day and the days to come and we just lay there feeling Poppy move around. Charlie is painting a table right now that my dad made for the nursery and I just finished folding some baby laundry. 

Earlier today, Charlie treated me to a manicure and spa pedicure at a local salon in our town. He drove me there and waited while I was pampered for an hour, he says I needed it after the crazy and stressful few days. He is so good to me.

Laura - so glad Lily passed one of the tests, hopefully the retest will be positive too! As far as the wellbutrin, a happy momma is most important, esp since you have already done some BF.....they make some excellent formulas out there, so do what you need to do to get your emotional state back to what you want it to be.

Carole - sometimes serious discussions are absolutely necessary and will clear things up and straighten them out. Hurray for you for being firm in what you feel and I am so happy that you hubby can agree what your points!! :happydance: He's a keeper!

As far as the heartburn - mine got so bad this past week I begged the doctor to help and she told me to try the over the counter Zantac - it has been a lifesaver at night! So much better. So know there are options that are safe if it keeps you up at night and close to tears like it did me.

hello and hugs to everyone else. I hope you are all doing well and I will update again soon on Poppy's monitoring.

have a great weekend!
Beth


----------



## animalcracker

Hey Beth!

I love your positive attitude with regards to Poppy and her heart and I think you are right - she is keeping her mama on her toes until she makes her entrance :) I have everything crossed for her and hope her arrhythmia settles and is a non-issue once she arrives:hugs:

Your Charlie is a keeper! That was so nice of him to buy you a spa mani / pedi:thumbup: Like you guys, baby is definitely bringing my Tony and I closer (which is amazing in itself, because we were pretty close to begin with!). I am so thankful for my husband. I think that when I was going through the very painful fibroid issues and the support, love and care he gave me through that episode took my love for him to a new level. I know, that sounds so sappy! :haha: I love that your Charlie is a good hubby to you too.

I am both excited and anxious that our little girls are almost here! Nine months dragged on but at the same time came and went so quickly. Like you, I just finished doing some baby laundry this afternoon..I love doing baby laundry :cloud9:

Tell that baby of yours that it's time she turns head down ! Come on little Poppy, you can do it! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Good Monday evening ladies!!

Jules and Beth, so sorry to hear it has been a scary past couple of days but so happy things are working out and sounds like those babies are on their way!! I can not wait for two more little miracles. I think it's awesome how positive you've both been!! So good for the babies. Fingers crossed no more surprises, hang in there any day now. 

CJ, yehhhh third tri!! Also do happy your hips and back are doing better. I suffered through my last trimester because of my hips. Like u we needed the money and I couldn't stop working. So happy things are looking up. 

Carol, so happy DH is behind you and your family. So much better to not have the stress. Wooo hoo on third tri!!

Lava, yeh on the hearing test. I hope all is well. How are you feeling? PPD is no small matter and it has nothing to do with you as a mom!!! It is all chemical. Hormones running rampant. Most of us had some sort and with twins the hormones are double as is the work and changes you're going through. I'll agree with everyone else and say get help now. Do not suffer needlessly. Lots of hugs!!!!!

Vivienne, how I have thought of you over these last few moths and hoped all was going well. Cal is such a cutie!!! Love the pooop story. Only reason Josephine hasn't gotten feet is poo yet is sheer determination on my part during diaper changes. Quick question, when did u know when to start baby on food? This is a question for all moms. Everyone here says 6months, but she eats every three hours at night and it's killing me. I think she might be ready for some rice cereal. She just turned five months the other day. Any suggestions? 

Chris / svet, going back to work was not my favorite thing to do. I could lie and say i needed it, but truth be told I hated it and was surprised I did. I always thought of myself as a "career" mom, someone who would juggle baby and career just fine. In reality I hate being back at work. Maybe not what you want to hear but it's the truth. Saying that, I like my job and it's a necessary evil. The baby is well cared for between day care, my parents and her dad. Most of us have to work. Yes you will miss her so enjoy the time you have together. Please do not stress for the next 6 months. What will be will be. And enjoy the time. I have friends who went back after 6 weeks. I was lucky and had 12 weeks off. I will say the time away makes you appreciate all the time you have together. 

Rottpaw, so glad Ethan is feeling better!!

MA, awesome job working out!! I am truly so very proud of you!! I have found it almost impossible to find time to work out. Yeh for you!!! On the other side of the coin, sorry to hear about the crappy living situation. We have neighbors who do the same thing only the smoke is of another kind so popular in Colorado. Any kind of smoke is AWFUL!!! and it makes me even more frustrated if it might affect my baby. Get as high as you want , just don't let it get in the hallway I have to walk through. We own out unit, but all out neighbors rent. We too have the baby in our room, in our bed actually but that's a whole other story. Anyway I was really ready to put my foot down and get her in her own room, then one night the neighbors decided to have a knock down drag out fight at 1am in the room that shares a wall with the baby's room. I can not tell you how frustrated I am. I completely understand your anger and feel for you. What about moving and renting a house, no shared walls or furnaces???

Steph, how are you?? So glad to hear your little girl is doing so well!! 

Ok I think that's everyone but if I forgot someone I am really sorry. 

AFM, as I said I am not liking working but oh well. I have been trying to work out but as I said before am having trouble finding time, plus the guilt thing. Any other moms suffer giult from not spending all their free time with baby? With work I feel like. I see her so little so I feel guilty spending an hour at the gym. However like MA, I want to be healthy for my daughter, do the things a mom in her 20s can do. So right now it's yoga Saturday am, family hikes or skis on Sunday, Pilates on Monday's, spin class Thursday. I thought the pounds would melt away after the baby. Everyone said that if you BFd then the weight would fall off. Not true!! Granted I only Bd for three months, but still. Other than that Josephine is awesome!! Laughing really hard now. She is growing crazy well and is a big baby but both her dad and I are tall so it's to be expected. We hired a professional photographer a couple of weeks ago to take some photos. Should have the results back soon. Did I already mention this???? Will post some photos when I get them. 

Have a Good Monday!!!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

BTW I AM NOT 8 weeks pregnant, promise to change my ticker. I wish I was though....


----------



## lavalux

I wish I could write a long, thoughtful post like so many of you and I promise I will when things calm down here but I'm barely hanging in there these days it seems. I just wanted to thank everyone for the support. 

I will be so excited to see new babies here soon. Hang in there Jules & Beth, enjoy these last few days just with hubby, go on a special pre-Valentine's date, and keep us posted on your little ones' arrival.

Anna,
Can't wait to see pictures!

MA & Anna,
So sorry to read about your frustration with your neighbors. We are in a condo & even though we own it, I hate sharing walls. I never noticed how late our next door neighbor gets home & clomps around until I stopped sleeping so soundly through the night. The smoke thing would put me over the edge so I sympathize with you girls.

AFM,
I've tried to nurse Liam a few times in the early evening & he latched great, then falls off. If I could exclusively bf the twins and didn't have to worry about pumping on top of formula & bottles, it would be so nice, but the combination of it all is really getting me down. I've started trying to slowly wean myself off the pump but it is a painful process & I am so torn about only giving breast milk for a month, but then I am certain it is the best thing for me & I'm anxious to start my Wellbutrin. Our nanny who will be with us full-time when I go back to work in April started part-time today (3 days a week for 5 hours). She is such a calming presence and is so good with babies. I'm not, but of course, I'm doing my best. I'm just so out of my element. I have such mixed emotions about returning to work. I'm going to try better to enjoy each day. 

I am so grateful for yall.


----------



## pablo797

Oh lava!! You are an awesome mom to your babies!! They love you so much and I am sure you are great with them. That self doubt is the hormones honey!!! You are doing an amazing job!!! It's all anyone can ask of you is to do your best. There is so much pressure to BF, but as we can all attest to it is very hard and not an easy process, and that's just with one baby. If u want to continue have you talked to a lactation specialist?? Or the nanny, does she have some advice?? In the end do what's best for you and by default it will be what's best for the babies. Lots and lots of hugs and no pressure to keep up here. I had to duck out for a couple of months until I got my feet under me, we all understand. Take care and thinking of you!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Just a quick update ladies on Jules (animal cracker)- she had her beautiful baby girl yesterday feb 6, 6lbs 3 oz and 18.5 inches long! I saw her update on fb and am sure she will post here when she is up to it!

:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 


Sorry I have been MIA for a bit. Work is kicking my tushie!!!

Jules  Congrats on your baby!!!!!Can't wait to see photos. I will be stalking your FB page. LOL

Beth  Ah sorry to read what is going on with Poppy, but like Jules, I love that you are so positive. That is awesome that your hubby is so great. That makes a HUGE difference to have that support. 

Laura  I totally understand what you mean about the monotony of the day wash, rinse, repeat. I used to think that the cycle would never change and it can get depressing. Katelyn was a VERY slow eater. It would take her almost an hour to eat ½ an ounce. But it will get better. I am still pumping/nursing, but I dont pump as often as I did. I think your plan of gradually reducing the pumping sessions will work. In fact, I think after about 3 weeks, the nurses at the NICU told me to stop pumping round the clock. They said to pump every 3 hours until midnight and then sleep and wake up at 6am to start the every 3 hour pumping. That may help you start. Any breastmilk you give is great. If it is only a month, that is fine!

Also, glad that Lily passed her hearing test in one of her ears. I am sure she will pass the other as well. Also you are a GREAT mommy. Please don't doubt yourself. It is perfectly natural to feel lost and unsure of what to do...I mean it is all new. Even though, we may have neices and nephews it is different when they are OURS. You are AWESOME and will get into a good rhythm!!!! You keep the faith and it will be ok. Like Anna said, if you have to disappear for a while, we understand, just know we are here when you need us!

Carole  glad that you and your hubby talked things through and he is now support your decision. 

Anna  I feel you on the returning to work thing. Dont get me wrong, I love my job (and glad I have it as we are constantly having lay offs and one is coming in the next week  so fingers crossed I am not impacted!), but I miss being with my baby. Good for you and Rebekah for being able to work out. I need to make time to do that and just havent. Yes, I do feel guilty if I have free time and dont spend it with her. I sometimes find it so much easier to leave her with her Dad and then run some errands and not have to be bogged down with the stroller and car seat, etc. I do feel badly though. 

Angela  how is NTNP going?

AFM  Katelyn is 10 months today!!!! Time has FLOWN by. She is crawling now as well as trying to stand up on her own. Still no teeth, but you can see two little ones on the bottom waiting to cut through. We joined a Mommy and Me kinder Music class. It is so much fun. We do it every Saturday morning and then afterwards, a few of us get together and walk for an hour or so in the park. I am going to start looking for a mommy and me swimming class as well. I love the water (and so does my hubby) and I want to start getting Katelyn used to the water/pool. 

In addition to the official Mommy Classes we are in, my friends from work and two of my other friends have started our own Mommy and me group. There are 3 girls and 3 boys. All of our kids are around the same age 7-10 months old. In fact we will be having our first official outing (with the Daddys) on Feb 19th when we all go to Disneyland!!! It should be interesting and fun. Well, I have to run. I am looking forward to Beth and Jules sharing their birth stories and PHOTOS of the precious babies soon! It is soooo exciting

Huge HUGS to everyone else  Viv, Chris 1, Chris 2 (we miss you  how is Hannah??), Rebekah, Charmaine, Sky, Never, CJ, Terri, Amanda, Lucy and anyone else, I may have left out by accident. I miss talking/reading with you all every day. Hope everyone is doing well with either their babies or with their pregnancies! 

Much love,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 


Sorry I have been MIA for a bit. Work is kicking my tushie!!!

Jules &#8211; Congrats on your baby!!!!!Can't wait to see photos. I will be stalking your FB page. LOL

Beth &#8211; Ah sorry to read what is going on with Poppy, but like Jules, I love that you are so positive. That is awesome that your hubby is so great. That makes a HUGE difference to have that support. 

Laura &#8211; I totally understand what you mean about the monotony of the day wash, rinse, repeat. I used to think that the cycle would never change and it can get depressing. Katelyn was a VERY slow eater. It would take her almost an hour to eat ½ an ounce. But it will get better. I am still pumping/nursing, but I don&#8217;t pump as often as I did. I think your plan of gradually reducing the pumping sessions will work. In fact, I think after about 3 weeks, the nurses at the NICU told me to stop pumping round the clock. They said to pump every 3 hours until midnight and then sleep and wake up at 6am to start the every 3 hour pumping. That may help you start. Any breastmilk you give is great. If it is only a month, that is fine!

Also, glad that Lily passed her hearing test in one of her ears. I am sure she will pass the other as well. Also you are a GREAT mommy. Please don't doubt yourself. It is perfectly natural to feel lost and unsure of what to do...I mean it is all new. Even though, we may have neices and nephews it is different when they are OURS. You are AWESOME and will get into a good rhythm!!!! You keep the faith and it will be ok. Like Anna said, if you have to disappear for a while, we understand, just know we are here when you need us!

Carole &#8211; glad that you and your hubby talked things through and he is now support your decision. 

Anna &#8211; I feel you on the returning to work thing. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I love my job (and glad I have it as we are constantly having lay offs and one is coming in the next week &#8211; so fingers crossed I am not impacted!), but I miss being with my baby. Good for you and Rebekah for being able to work out. I need to make time to do that and just haven&#8217;t. Yes, I do feel guilty if I have free time and don&#8217;t spend it with her. I sometimes find it so much easier to leave her with her Dad and then run some errands and not have to be bogged down with the stroller and car seat, etc. I do feel badly though. 

Angela &#8211; how is NTNP going?

AFM &#8211; Katelyn is 10 months today!!!! Time has FLOWN by. She is crawling now as well as trying to stand up on her own. Still no teeth, but you can see two little ones on the bottom waiting to cut through. We joined a Mommy and Me kinder Music class. It is so much fun. We do it every Saturday morning and then afterwards, a few of us get together and walk for an hour or so in the park. I am going to start looking for a mommy and me swimming class as well. I love the water (and so does my hubby) and I want to start getting Katelyn used to the water/pool. 

In addition to the official Mommy Classes we are in, my friends from work and two of my other friends have started our own Mommy and me group. There are 3 girls and 3 boys. All of our kids are around the same age 7-10 months old. In fact we will be having our first official outing (with the Daddy&#8217;s) on Feb 19th when we all go to Disneyland!!! It should be interesting and fun. Well, I have to run. I am looking forward to Beth and Jules sharing their birth stories and PHOTOS of the precious babies soon! It is soooo exciting&#8230;

Huge HUGS to everyone else &#8211; Viv, Chris 1, Chris 2 (we miss you &#8211; how is Hannah??), Rebekah, Charmaine, Sky, Never, CJ, Terri, Amanda, Lucy and anyone else, I may have left out by accident. I miss talking/reading with you all every day. Hope everyone is doing well with either their babies or with their pregnancies! 

Much love,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Jules!!!! Woooohoooo!!! Congrats!!! I am the last person not on fb, so I will have to wait for news and photos here. Hope you and baby are doing well!!

Nmg, how r u today??

Steph, fun outing with the mommies! I really miss a peer group here with babies. Love the swim idea!! I take Josephine to the pool about once a week and she loves it, but it would be fun to do a class. Best of luck with work, I agree lucky to have a job these days. 

AFM, my parents are in town taking care of the baby as they do every Tuesday and Wednesday and I know I should be greatful but they drive me crazy!!!! My mom got hammered last night on wine and was soooo obnoxious!! Jo didn't sleep great and I was up three times. Cj, question re: high maintenance baby... How did you get Zoe in her own crib??? I may have asked this before. Anyway hope everyone has a good day!!! Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jules, congrats!!!!! So excited to see pics!

Anna, she was sleeping in her UppaBaby Vista bassinette in our room, so when we started transitioning to her crib, we just placed the bassinette in the crib to maintain a familiar environment, then after about 2 weeks, tried her on the crib mattress. It took about 2 nights to sleep as she did in the bassinette... Hope this helps!


----------



## caroleb73

Woohoo Jules HUGE congrats on the arrival of your gorgeous girl, I can't wait to see the pics. I hope you are recovering well and enjoying your new family:hugs:

Sorry for quick post but have been poorly for the past 2 days with a virus feeling so weak, nauseaous and dizzy. Back off to bed now as midwifes appointment early tomorrow.

Hope everyone else if well and promise I will catch up this weekend :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies - only have a moment as I'm on hubby's phone here but surprise! IT'S A BOY!!!!! My water broke monday at 3:30am and little Charlie was born at 6:53am. We are all ok and coming home friday so I can read and post here. Hubbys phone is dumb and hard to use.

Love to you all!
Beth


----------



## rottpaw

So sorry girls as have both ad time to quite catch up yet but Yayyyyyyyyyyy! And congrats Beth! Both you and Jules the same DAY!? awesome! So excited for you both and please check in when you are able. I'd live to hear the birth stories and of course PICS! 

(and laughing at myself for saying that because I WELL remember how crazy it is and I don't think I've ever managed to post my birth story on here :rofl:)

Hugs to all!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies, just tried to post but hubbys phone is dumb!


Only have a minute but surprise! IT'S A BOY! 

Water broke monday at 3:30 am and little Charlie was born via section at 6:53am! 8lbs 8oz... Was told would have been 9.5 lbs if went to original section date! 

We are all fine and coming home friday. Will read all posts then and reply. Did jules have her little girl? This phone is horrible..... If so congrats momma!!!!!!

Love to you all!
New Mommy Beth


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

I am currently laying in my hospital bed cuddling our most precious baby girl! I went into labor on Monday morning - and Gabriella Maria was born by csection on Monday at 5:17pm. 

My dr had to remove the two large fibroids during the op as they were causing complications, but everything is fine and I am healing. Gabby is breast feeding quite well with just a little formula supplementation.

I can't begin to explain how happy I am! I will be here until Friday and will post pics then!

Beth congrats!! I can't wait to see pics!! I love that we gave birth on the same day!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats Beth too! So excited for you two!!!


----------



## lavalux

Congrats to Jules on little Gabby and ...
Congrats to Beth on little Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woo hoo! 

So happy for you girls! Way to go mommas. Can't wait to see pictures.

Laura


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!! Congrats Beth and Jules on Charlie and Gabby. :happydance:

Anna, so sorry your dealing with similar issues only with a different substance.

My cousin is still working my bum off however this week I've been a bit slower. Tomorrow or actually today (since it's 1am) it's our 11 year anniversary and Doug took 3 days off. I'm having cramping, bitchy, and eating my way to a whole other person. I'm thinking I'm pms'ing. I don't usually get a period because of PCOS so we'll see if this exercising is working to normalize my hormones. I should say my hormones are still a bit odd. Sugar levels are high (though the endocrinologist says they aren't so bad) and my hair is falling out. I'm also getting skin tags from the excess insulin. :wacko: 

Friday I'm going to a glow in the dark Zumba class. White shirts, etc. and you glow during the dancing. THIS should be interesting. I'm quite overweight and though I was a dancer for 14 years. I haven't danced in 10 years. I'm clumsy now. :lol: Training starts the end of April I found out so I'm continuing my workouts with my cousin and maybe will keep with these classes. I've been thinking about going vegetarian. I think it's called pescatarian?? Fish, fruits, veggies and legumes. I've been thinking about eating vegetarian for awhile now but I can't have soy anything because I'm hypothyroid and already have a high level of estrogen. I have to find protein from other sources. Fish, hummus, quinoa. I bought a book with recipes and a good description of basic principals. My issue is I get bored. I don't have the creativity to figure out different dishes for each meal that are vegetarian. I've been thinking about hiring a dietician to come to our home and help me. If I'm taught, I can do it. I'm a hands-on person. 

Finally, another reason I haven't been on is that a man tried to force his way into my home while Amelia and I were home alone. He tapped on the door then banged REALLY HARD. I turned the light on so neighbors would see and looked out the window. The guy held a tag and said he was from my energy company and needed access to my basement right now!! It was 715pm and he was dressed all in black with a greenbay packers had on. Doug called while I was telling the guy to get the heck off my porch or I'd let my dogs loose and he tried to break my window to get in. I let Doug go and called the police. The guy ran off. An hour and a half later, the officer shows up and blames the mayor for the issue with cutting back on officers. So, I called the mayor the next day. She did an investigation. They apologized but still said it was to be expected because other issues were more important. There's more to the story but I won't bore you with it. Needless to say, we're OUTA here! We're having our taxes done and I'm PRAYING we have enough saved up for a down payment on a small home. I'm sick of landlords, sick of renting and we want out of the city to a town we are more familiar with that will have room for our dear girl (and maybe some siblings) to grow. We're still looking for rentals but so far nobody wants our dogs even if we prove we cage train them and care for them. We really need a miracle! I'm VERY emotional over this whole issue since Doug is gone through early morning hours. I'm even more now with this pms'ing. My dad said something rude and we just left early and doug through something out without asking so I went upstairs and had a good cry by myself. :wacko:

Amelia is going to bed at 10pm now. We're getting up at a good hour so far. Even went to church this past weekend. :happydance: She's crawling (though complains doing it) and is starting to stand up with only one of my hands holding her lightly. She's laughing and now baby babbling. Whenever a song is on, she starts what I think is singing to the tune (I've been singing to her since she was in my belly and I sing to her everyday)

Love to you all and I'll come back to catch up more as soon as I can. We're looking at affordable houses to buy and or rent. It's in Gods hands what the final deal will be. Hopefully I will keep exercising and not use food to deal with stress.


----------



## svetayasofiya

WOW what a lot to catch up on. I'll try to update later but just wanted to say congrats to Beth and Jules!!!! Your babies share a birthday like Sophie and Callum :cloud9: Congratulations to you both! and Poppy is a boy?!? :shock: i don't know why but I was certain you were having a girl! LOL

Oh MA your story frightened the crap out of me!! So was he actually who he said he was??? How terrifying. :hugs:

Anna, thx so much for your supportive words. I must really sound like a spoiled brat having a year off and you all only get 12 weeks or less. :( 
As for the food, definitely start Jo on rice cereal if you think she is ready. I started Sophie on Saturday! She's trying barley now! So much fun!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth - Congratulations on the birth of Charlie!!!! YAY I am so happy and excited for you. If you don't have time to post for a bit, we understand, but will be here if you have any questions or just want to share the fun things about being a mommy and about baby Charlie (same goes for you Jules!!!)


Rebekah!!!! What a scare you must have had. I am still shaking hearing the story.I am so sorry you and Amelia had to go through that. I am glad that he left when you called the police! I will be praying that you find somewhere else soon whether it be a rental or a house of your own.

Anna - yes you can definitely start Jo on cereal as Chris stated rice would be good, however please note that rice may cause constipation. I had to switch to Oat cereal which has fiber. Good luck! It is fun when they start to eat solids.

I am off to a meeting and hopefully lunch! HUGS to all!

Best,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

:shock: so that's why she hasn't had a proper poo in days! :dohh: She's on barley now and trying oat tomorrow.


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> Good Monday evening ladies!!
> 
> Jules and Beth, so sorry to hear it has been a scary past couple of days but so happy things are working out and sounds like those babies are on their way!! I can not wait for two more little miracles. I think it's awesome how positive you've both been!! So good for the babies. Fingers crossed no more surprises, hang in there any day now.
> 
> CJ, yehhhh third tri!! Also do happy your hips and back are doing better. I suffered through my last trimester because of my hips. Like u we needed the money and I couldn't stop working. So happy things are looking up.
> 
> Carol, so happy DH is behind you and your family. So much better to not have the stress. Wooo hoo on third tri!!
> 
> Lava, yeh on the hearing test. I hope all is well. How are you feeling? PPD is no small matter and it has nothing to do with you as a mom!!! It is all chemical. Hormones running rampant. Most of us had some sort and with twins the hormones are double as is the work and changes you're going through. I'll agree with everyone else and say get help now. Do not suffer needlessly. Lots of hugs!!!!!
> 
> Vivienne, how I have thought of you over these last few moths and hoped all was going well. Cal is such a cutie!!! Love the pooop story. Only reason Josephine hasn't gotten feet is poo yet is sheer determination on my part during diaper changes. Quick question, when did u know when to start baby on food? This is a question for all moms. Everyone here says 6months, but she eats every three hours at night and it's killing me. I think she might be ready for some rice cereal. She just turned five months the other day. Any suggestions?
> 
> Chris / svet, going back to work was not my favorite thing to do. I could lie and say i needed it, but truth be told I hated it and was surprised I did. I always thought of myself as a "career" mom, someone who would juggle baby and career just fine. In reality I hate being back at work. Maybe not what you want to hear but it's the truth. Saying that, I like my job and it's a necessary evil. The baby is well cared for between day care, my parents and her dad. Most of us have to work. Yes you will miss her so enjoy the time you have together. Please do not stress for the next 6 months. What will be will be. And enjoy the time. I have friends who went back after 6 weeks. I was lucky and had 12 weeks off. I will say the time away makes you appreciate all the time you have together.
> 
> Rottpaw, so glad Ethan is feeling better!!
> 
> MA, awesome job working out!! I am truly so very proud of you!! I have found it almost impossible to find time to work out. Yeh for you!!! On the other side of the coin, sorry to hear about the crappy living situation. We have neighbors who do the same thing only the smoke is of another kind so popular in Colorado. Any kind of smoke is AWFUL!!! and it makes me even more frustrated if it might affect my baby. Get as high as you want , just don't let it get in the hallway I have to walk through. We own out unit, but all out neighbors rent. We too have the baby in our room, in our bed actually but that's a whole other story. Anyway I was really ready to put my foot down and get her in her own room, then one night the neighbors decided to have a knock down drag out fight at 1am in the room that shares a wall with the baby's room. I can not tell you how frustrated I am. I completely understand your anger and feel for you. What about moving and renting a house, no shared walls or furnaces???
> 
> Steph, how are you?? So glad to hear your little girl is doing so well!!
> 
> Ok I think that's everyone but if I forgot someone I am really sorry.
> 
> AFM, as I said I am not liking working but oh well. I have been trying to work out but as I said before am having trouble finding time, plus the guilt thing. Any other moms suffer giult from not spending all their free time with baby? With work I feel like. I see her so little so I feel guilty spending an hour at the gym. However like MA, I want to be healthy for my daughter, do the things a mom in her 20s can do. So right now it's yoga Saturday am, family hikes or skis on Sunday, Pilates on Monday's, spin class Thursday. I thought the pounds would melt away after the baby. Everyone said that if you BFd then the weight would fall off. Not true!! Granted I only Bd for three months, but still. Other than that Josephine is awesome!! Laughing really hard now. She is growing crazy well and is a big baby but both her dad and I are tall so it's to be expected. We hired a professional photographer a couple of weeks ago to take some photos. Should have the results back soon. Did I already mention this???? Will post some photos when I get them.
> 
> Have a Good Monday!!!! Anna

Hey Anna!
So glad Jo is doing and growing well. 

TBH we started Callum on solids to help his reflux at 5months. He seemed ready though, could hold his head up and watched us eat, reached out for food. He is quite picky though and it has been slow going. Really loves banana's which is what we started him on. Banana's and baby cereal but not keen on veges and absolutely refuses any tinned or packaged baby food so I cook and puree it myself and then freeze it in ice cube trays. I am going to start giving him more finger food so he can play around with textures and tastes and get a better grip on things. At the moment when he does take food, he grabs it in a fist, tries to put it in his mouth and then gets cranky cos his fingers are in the way!!! :dohh: 

So far I've tried him on and he will eat:- banana, apple, pear, nectarine, peach, mango, baby rice, toast sticks (gums them) kumara (sweet potato in Northern Hemisphere), courgette, pumpkin, parsnip, minced meat, chicken, custard. Not fussed on everything but can usually get some in.

will not eat:- carrots, potato, avocado, tinned baby food or drink water.

Plus side, has started to take a bottle again thank goodness.

I just started small with little tastes every 2-3 days of new food, just one meal at first (now on 2 about to go to 3), and just let his appetite guide me.

Oddly he will try to grab our food at restaurants and I have had him go for a Subway sandwich when I wasn't looking, and yesterday I ended up feeding him bits of my feta and spinach muffin at coffee group because it was either that or a total meltdown!!!. :dohh: He appears to have a taste for bread so I will try lots of purees and spreads on toast.

Whatever you do just remember under one food is fun and just follow Jo, she'll know what she likes!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Chris, no. The guy had a badge for an energy company but it wasn't MINE. He was trying to force his way to everyones basement. He's from a company called "Just Energy" that's out of Ontario Canada. The company has hired these people from literally off the streets. If you google Just Energy you'll find all kinds of issues with them.

The worst part is in order for the police to get here I have to be dead. lol I told the dispatch that if he was to get in I'd shoot first and ask questions later. In New York, it's illegal to shoot an intruder unless you can prove he was breaking in to do bodily harm. Hmm. Had he broke in, I wouldn't have waited. The guy was aggressive about getting in and looked as though he was on something too. Momma bear would shoot to keep baby bear safe. Even if it meant Id lose my own freedom. Luckily the idiot ran when I started threatening the dogs and called the police who were useless because they weren't even dispatched until a half hour after I called. :wacko: I think pet roosters could protect me better than the local police here. :rofl: I respect police by the way, just irritated by what happened and the fact that the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing here. 

I told Doug I want a paint gun and anytime some idiot walks on the porch, I'm going to hit them, dial the police and tell them what color their wearing. Haha We've been getting some interesting characters for awhile now. I think it's just living in the city. I can't have that here with baby bear! Tonight at 1am the new neighbor was on her porch hollaring at the top of her lungs. Doug went outside to kindly tell her to quiet down. She replied with "oh, you could hear me?!" Uh, yeah...and the rest of the neighborhood too. :wacko: Had it been me to go over there, that phone would be down her throat since my kid was sleeping.

Did I mention I'm having cramps and hormonal? I think exercise may be bringing on an actual period...I have PMS symptoms. Lets just say I'm short tempered with people as it is. I have no patience with idiots. :rofl: That includes when I act like one too. :lol:


The pediatrician told me we could start Amelia on cereal and one food a week. She's 4 months. How old did you all start? Amelia LOATHES the rice cereal, tried her on pears too and she cried with that. My parents tried a little taste of chocolate ice cream and she liked it but her tongue spit it all out. I don't think she's ready yet do you?? Her tongue isn't keeping food in. Should I be concerned??


----------



## Vivienne

Oooo wait, they become like adult ones and the smell is sooo different. It's rather weird seeing a poo that is now just a mini version of an adult one TMI TMI TMI I know!!! but it means they are growing up too fast :(

AFM Callum is now proudly not STTN any more nor going to sleep without his pacifier, and when he loses it in the middle of the night, we know all about it!!!!!!! FACEPALM. Oh well, had a couple of good weeks, now am going to have to wean him off that dam dummy!


Oh and CONGRATS BETH AND JULES!!!!!!

Rebekah, how terrifying. Good on you for getting out of there!


----------



## svetayasofiya

She pooed yesterday a few times in the evening. It was similar to when she drank formula but the smell!!! :dohh: It lingered in the room for awhile. I wanted to die changing her. I don't think the diaper genie will work it's magic anymore. 

My goodness MA where on earth do you live? For some reason I thought you were in the country. Doesn't sound like Amelia is ready for food yet. Every country has different standards and Canada recommends six months. I started two weeks early because she seemed really ready and so far she is really enjoying it. 

Viv I'm sorry about the STTN. Get him off that dummy!! Lol. How did you manage the bottle? I'll have to tackle that again soon. Step one was the sleep training now bottle. One thing at a time. Thank you so much for the advise on the sleep training. It went really well as iM sure you read on FB. It was well worth that first night!! :hugs: 

On the phone so short post...

Where's Chris 2??? I miss her!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh and MA I love the paint gun idea!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hi girls...just popping in quickly to say hi! 

MA: That was horrible news about the attempted break-in. You think those sort of things only happen in movies, and then it happens in real life.

Congrats to all who recently had babies.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Welcome Nikki and congrats!

:hugs: Angela :hugs: xoxo


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome Nikki and hugs! 

And thanks so much, Chris. for those not on my facebook, today was the first anniversary of my Dads death, It's been a long and emotional day. :cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So sorry Angela. :hugs: Praying for peace and strength through the grieving process.

Chris, we live in Syracuse area of Central NY.

We got approved for a mortgaged today. :happydance: We start looking ASAP! praise God for answered prayers. Had another issue with our new neighbor. Somethings going on next door. She has yet another boyfriend and this one looks quite interesting. He doesn't look like the type who can afford a mercedes and is really acting weird. Oh Lord, please don't let there be a pharma going on directly next to me. :wacko: 

Few months and maybe we'll be in a modest home of our own!


Good news is my cousin went with me to blacklight zumba. LITERALLY glow in the dark zumba with old school music. SO fun. I was able to set my frustration and hormones free with exercise. I'm looking forward to a new season in a safe neighborhood and hopefully some weightloss. THEN come next winter maybe a sister or brother for Amelia. We shall see!! One thing at a time.

Congrats NIKKI!! :hugs:

Love to you all.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yay for mortgage approval!!!! I hope you find something soon. Very exciting!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Great news MA! Hope you find something soon :hugs:
Angela, :hugs: :hugs:
Congrats and welcome Nikki!
Still sick with a cold, 2 weeks now. Can't take a day offf work to recover so will try to get as much rest as possible this weekend...
Just found out MIL has breast cancer. FIL died 7 months ago after a 4year fight with multiple myeloma. I wish we could get a break from illness :cry:


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

I've got so much to catch up on - but in the meantime I would like to introduce you to my new daughter, Gabriella Maria. She was born on Monday, February 6th at 5:17pm, weighing in at 6lbs 3oz and measuring 18.5 inches long.

To say she is the light of our lives is an understatement! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm writing up my birth story which I will post when ready, plus I need to read back a few pages and catch up with you all!

I am so ridiculously in love with our baby girl! Last night, we bought her home from the hospital. It was a bit of a rough night, she kept us up until 4:00am LOL. But today she has been doing well.

I was very fortunate in that my colustrum came in right away and she's stayed on it, supplemented with formula until my milk came in 4 days later. It's been tricky having her get a good latch on the breast, but practice makes perfect! I've been pumping a lot in the meantime and when I don't produce enough milk, I add on formula. If anyone has any tips to increase breast milk production I'll gladly take them!!

So here are some pictures of our little cherub. I just love her to bits! 

I'll post again very shortly and write more once I've caught up :thumbup: I hope you are all doing well!!! :hugs::hug:

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Gabby1.jpg
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Gabby2.jpg


----------



## rottpaw

Just gorgeous Jules! :hugs:

So sorry ladies to dash by and then run but promise a proper update tomorrow. Hugs!


----------



## pablo797

Wow lots to catch up on,

First, congrads to Beth!!! Can't wait to seepictures of your baby. 

spreaking of... Jules she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! so sweet!!! 

MA, break-ins, paint guns and Zumba class. You're one busy mama. Glad you are safe, love the paint gun idea too, and good for you for going and having a great time!! Ohhh and the mortgage too!! Yehhhhh!!! I'm terrified to see what we qualify for. I'm afraid they'll say $50,000 and you can't buy squat here for that. Good for you and i'm so excited for you. One of our neighbors just got evicted. The same ones who shoveled all their dog poop off their deck onto the sidewalk below in front of one of the businesses. The business owners promptly scooped up the dog pooop and put it all over the renter's car. Ahhh so glad we can all act like adults!!

Anyway, chris and Vivienne . . helpp!!!!!!! On sleep training. I'm not on face book so you'll have to tell me here. 

CJ, so sorry about your MIL. Many hugs!!

Rottpaw, so sorry, I remember when your Dad passed away. Hugs going out to you too!!!

Nikki, congrads!!!!! wooohoooo!!!!! and welcome!!

AFM, took the girl swimming today and she loves it. gets to kick her legs a lot!!! Thanks for the food recommendations. Think I will try it tonight or tomorrow. 

About a month ago I hired a professional photographer to take some family photos of us. I wanted some pictures of me and Jo before she wasn't a baby anymore. I didn't have any as I am always the one with the camera. So I've been waiting patiently for the results and they came on Friday. Some are really good, some are really bad, and some are hysterical!! If I can figure out how to post them I will. (we all remember I am special needs when it comes to posting pictures on line). 

https://kusumotophoto.smugmug.com/Portraits/Babies/120123-Josephine/i-RDGpWQ7/0/S/jk1201jj01-050-S.jpg

https://kusumotophoto.smugmug.com/Portraits/Babies/120123-Josephine/i-4cwVhqL/0/S/jk1201jj01-043-S.jpg

https://kusumotophoto.smugmug.com/Portraits/Babies/120123-Josephine/i-35Q9jmp/0/S/jk1201jj01-006-S.jpg

have a great weekend!!
xoxo Anna


----------



## pablo797

yehh it worked, ok one more that cracks me up ....

https://kusumotophoto.smugmug.com/Portraits/Babies/120123-Josephine/i-F3WHLBF/0/S/jk1201jj01-005-S.jpg

LOL!!! Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna such beautiful pictures!!! We are planning to get some done soon to mark Sophie's six months. I really regret not doing new born shots. 

Jules wow! What a beauty. I love all these pictures girls!! Congrats again Hon!

Junebug sooo sorry to hear about your MIL. Hopefully they caught it early enough and she'll pull through! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I've got so much to catch up on - but in the meantime I would like to introduce you to my new daughter, Gabriella Maria. She was born on Monday, February 6th at 5:17pm, weighing in at 6lbs 3oz and measuring 18.5 inches long.
> 
> To say she is the light of our lives is an understatement! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm writing up my birth story which I will post when ready, plus I need to read back a few pages and catch up with you all!
> 
> I am so ridiculously in love with our baby girl! Last night, we bought her home from the hospital. It was a bit of a rough night, she kept us up until 4:00am LOL. But today she has been doing well.
> 
> I was very fortunate in that my colustrum came in right away and she's stayed on it, supplemented with formula until my milk came in 4 days later. It's been tricky having her get a good latch on the breast, but practice makes perfect! I've been pumping a lot in the meantime and when I don't produce enough milk, I add on formula. If anyone has any tips to increase breast milk production I'll gladly take them!!
> 
> So here are some pictures of our little cherub. I just love her to bits!
> 
> I'll post again very shortly and write more once I've caught up :thumbup: I hope you are all doing well!!! :hugs::hug:
> 
> https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Gabby1.jpg
> https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Gabby2.jpg

Oh my goodness. Look at her beautiful locks! Amelia was pretty much bald with a little curl in the back of her head. :haha: She's beautiful Jules...just beautiful!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> yehh it worked, ok one more that cracks me up ....
> 
> https://kusumotophoto.smugmug.com/Portraits/Babies/120123-Josephine/i-F3WHLBF/0/S/jk1201jj01-005-S.jpg
> 
> LOL!!! Anna

:rofl: LOVE it! This was the prime time to get her photo's done. She is REALLY photogenic!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies. We're excited about the approval. We were going to look at a couple houses tomorrow but can you believe we're getting a snow storm now?? I shouldn't complain but the timing is silly. Haha 

Anna, the fear of a mortgage for 50k is what I was afraid of too. At least we don't live in New York City where it's even more expensive than central NY. I'm concerned that some of the older homes here may have radon. Obviously that's why we do inspection but I get so nervous. This is a HUGE purchase. We qualified for more than the 50k though so I hope that gives you a little comfort.

The glow in the dark zumba class was fun but it kicked my BUM! I almost fell to the floor bawling because the weight has caused me to be so uncoordinated. I was a dancer for 14 years so I felt self conscious. You have to start somewhere though. I won't give up because I gained weight...I'll keep going and gain good health.

On another note I'm so sad about Whitney Houston. I'm assuming it was drug related. Even if it wasn't literally drugs, most drug addicts can have heart issues. She was the inspiration for singing over the years and I'm sure many listened to her. Just such a huge talented loss. I had hoped somehow she'd overcome and with more training would get her voice back. ((sigh))

Well, onward...I think I'm going to try a silly yoga class to see if it helps with breathing and maybe even coordination. I know it can help with stress. I'm researching it.

Here's a peek-a-boo pic of Amelia. She's 4 mos. now.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/417238_10150617839783809_586228808_9041476_1925252308_n.jpg
It's a little big even though I cut it. :haha:


----------



## pablo797

Ma, she is adorable!!!! Such a happy baby!! Love it. Sometimes I have to pinch myself that it finally really happened. 

So glad you are keeping such a positive outlook. Exercise is hard, if it wern't we'd all do it and be in great shape. I think yoga is a great idea, but like any new "sport" it takes some getting used to. PLEASE be patient. Also let your instructor know where you're comming from , just had a baby and new to yoga and ask if he/she will give modifications on the hard poses. I've seen a lot of people get frustrated with yoga when the instructor is too wrapped up in the class and not in the student's practice. A good instructor will help you make the most of the class so you get the most benefit. I love yoga, it keeps my body happy and well balanced so I can abuse it running, hiking, working on my feet all day. Just be patient with yourself. 

How are the new mommies doing??? 

AFM, tried rice cereal yesterday most ended up on bib, but we'll keep working at it. Also going to try and get baby on better sleep schedule. I know the doctor Sears method, but it doesn't work or me, anyone with any other suggestions? Think I'm going to move out of the house while I do it to my parent's cabin up here. DH is well meaning but too soft hearted and get's his feathers all ruffled if I criticize him so think I will go it alone. Hard enough dealing with cranky baby, can't deal with cranky DH as well. 

It's snowing here too. Which is good we needed the snow. Ohhh I forgot to mention my parents are treating the whole family to a week in Mexico in April!!! We've already got her passport application in , but has anyone traveled with an infant out of country and then had to deal with baby food. I am planning on making hers, but can't travel with a week's supply. Plus there's the whole water thing. I know most resorts are really careful with water so their guests don't get sick, but what about Water for a bottle? What about washing bottles??? Any advice??? 

Have. Good Monday!!! Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm still on cloud nine here but Poppy is sleeping, Charlie is nearby and I am taking a moment to give you the update on my c-section....

So last Sat night, Charlie and I went out for a lovely nice quiet dinner as we laughed and said this MIGHT be the last weekend we have to ourselves for awhile! Well, we had a great time but the next morning, I woke up with some cramping pain....Not that this was new, I had been getting TONS of braxton hicks all along, esp last week, so I brushed it off. But when I went to get up for church about an hour later, I was still getting the contractions but they were so random. Charlie asked if we should time them and I said there was nothing to time! So I decided not to go to church but Charlie did and left me a pen and pad of paper and said just write down the times they start while he was out. When he got back home an hour later, I had a bunch written down but they were 8 mins, 12 mins, 37 mins, 9 mins....all over the place! The OB said to call her when they were 5 mins apart and I didn't see that happening. Charlie looked at my list and said, honey, we're having a baby either today or tomorrow! I started to cry and said "NO we are not!" It was my brother's bday on Sunday and I share my bday with another brother and I didn't want Poppy to share a day with anyone! Sounds crazy I know, but since I share a bday and I'm not a twin (we are 9 years apart) I just wanted Poppy to have his own day (besides that brother isn't very nice!). The rest of the morning and early afternoon gave me the same irregular contractions but by the time dinner time came (and the superbowl), they had stopped and I only got about 2 more before bed. So I convinced both of us they were the false ones.

HA.

I slept poorly as usual, and at 3:20 when I had only dozed for about an hour total, I got a contraction. It passed pretty quick and they at 3:30, I felt like a CLUNK in my pelvis...I said outloud "OH" and sat up. Immediately, my water broke! Charlie had stirred with my OH and when the water broke I yelled his name and he was instantly up when I said, MY WATER BROKE and ran to the bathroom in the midst of the huge gush. 

Can I just take a moment to say here that it is SO not like they show in the movies....where they have a cupful of water and women go "oops, there it goes". This was like the Poland Springs 6-gallon JUG of water that burst and you CANNOT STOP IT. 

Anyways...all over the rug and bathroom floor.....then it started coming in fits, trying to empty fully, I guess.... so in between more gushes, I open the bathroom door to Charlie dressed, phone in hand saying what do i do?? I asked him to call the OB and thankfully our OB was on call. She called right back and asked me a few questions, one of which was "do you feel the baby move?" I said no, should I??? She laughed and said, you are prob all freaked out, don't worry, go to the hospital Now, I'll meet you there.

At that point, I was calm, water mostly gone out of me (although had a few more runs to empty out) and we got to the hospital quick - we are 5 mins away anyways. The nurses were great, got me in a room, ready and 10 mins later, our OB was there. They had the monitors on me measuring the contractions and once I spoke with everyone, They walked me to the OR at 6:11am. Got the spinal, immediate numbness, Charlie came in with his scrubs on (handsome!) and sat by my head looking very nervous for me. The OB was great, talked us through everything, telling me she had to make the incision bigger because he was breech....and then she asked what we thought either a boy or girl and we said boy, she laughed and said "yep, it's a boy!" He came out bum first and then promptly peed! That's my boy!!!! The OB kept saying, oh he's so chunky! Then she said if we lasted to the delivery day, he would have been 9.5 pounds.....what a chunk!

So Charlie got a few photos and then got to hold Poppy and looked so happy! I was wheeled back to the room and did just fine for awhile, but then the gingerale they gave me just came up over and over. Poor Charlie was holding and swapping the buckets for me.....he really is a peach. I was able to move my legs pretty quickly and I kept doing it to speed up the recovery. I was taken to the final room we stayed in for the next 4 days and was able to get some much much needed skin-to-skin with Poppy while Charlie made some phone calls. 

They took the catheter out the next morning at 5am and got me out of bed. Because the incision was bigger and the baby was big, I have a burning sensation on my right side of the incision but it's getting better.

The incision also started weeping on the second day and for the next day and a half I was just told it was normal but when it started getting heavier weeping they got another OB to look at it and I have a pocket of fluid between one of the staples that MAY become infected if it doesn't drain. And the more I move, the more it drains and hurts like hell. So they put me laying down flat and the OB stuck a huge q-tip between the staples and dug around to open it more to drain. IT HURT SO MUCH! I was in tears for about 2 hours afterward and I am still draining now. My OB came in Friday morning and checked it out saying she wasn't going to stick me with the q-tip but would take the staples out on Tuesday and at that time she would decide if it was draining well or if she needs to do something else to it :( 
The good thing was that we didn't need to stay in the hospital any longer and went home Friday morning!

Charlie stayed with me all week in the hospital and was SOOOO awesome to me. He is so in love with Poppy it brings tears to my eyes. He loves holding him and held him just as much as I did in the hospital! And got up with me every feeding to fix the pillows and when breakfast time came, he would sit on the bed and feed me while I fed Poppy. And he has been doing every diaper change so far - even when at home - because it hurts the incision to bend over even slightly.....and he does every burp after I feed! He loves to hold him and always says "just a few mins longer" when I offer to relieve him. :) Poppy makes us both laugh all the time as he's so alert and looks around so much and picks his head up all the time! 

So I am breastfeeding exclusively. And I have quite a porker on my hands! We had a TON of cluster feedings one night before the milk came in - almost 4 hours straight! I would feed for about 50 mins, put him down and 10 mins later he was wanting more! My milk came in with a vengeance, let me tell you! So much so that he has a hard time latching on because I'm so full! I have started pumping after some feedings and have pumped an extra 6 or so ounces AFTER a 30 minute feeding session (even offering both breasts!)! So I have no issue with milk production.....but I do feel very cold after I feed...no fever or red streaks but just cold. I di have a call into the lactation and OB people to make sure it's just hormones.

Our first night home was a rough one, I was a bag of hormones, convinced SIDS was going to happen, convinced he was cold and shivering and he slept so poorly we were up ALL NIGHT LONG! Charlie was groaning he was so tired and too old to do this and my hormones, already so over the top, couldn't take it and I was in tears most of the night! Then Poppy was having biiiiiig poops and peed all over the bed and Charlie was SO frazzled! The swaddle we did with the blanket didn't work, he kept getting out of it! The next night we put him in a sleep swaddler sack and he slept straight for a few hours until each feeding and went right back to sleep. We were all able to sleep!!!!!! God knew what He was doing when He made babies so adorable - all the frazzled feelings and lack of sleep go away when you look into your baby's beautiful face and they are looking back at you. 

One last cute thing about little Charlie - when he gets really hungry (which is about every 2 hours!) he makes a sound that sounds like an OINK! :haha: Charlie and I laugh and call him our little piggy and then he feeds with a vengeance! We already have a little ritual we started right away in the hospital....when Charlie hands me Poppy to feed in the cradle hold, I say "hello my angel" and kiss his face and then he raises his little foot to my mouth and I kiss that too! Sometimes I forget because he's so frantic to feed but he still sticks his foot up until I kiss it and then will settle down and feed....and stare at me! My heart melts.

Charlie is home for this week too then will be part time from home for awhile and his work is about 5 mintues from home anyways. I have such support from him and I feel blessed. Doubly blessed with little Charlie Jr. and Sr.

The pictures are so cute to me - and I love the one of Charlie holding Charlie - he just looks so happy.

Ok love to you all ladies.....just want to say that Jules, little Gabby is SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!! Amazing! I want to scoop her up and kiss that perfect little face! She is a beauty and how wonderful our babies share a day! Happy birthday to our babies - they are a week old today and have learned so much in a week!
 



Attached Files:







020812_08411.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









DSC00881.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8









DSC00875.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8









DSC00885.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww Jules and Beth :cloud9: Beautiful babies ladies!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth thank you for sharing your birth story. Little Charlie is just adorable. I love the photo with his arms up. It makes me laugh. You look BEAUTIFUL as well. Sorry to hear about your incision. I hope that your pain goes away quickly. All I can saw is WOW 6 ounces of milk so soon! I have been pumping almost a year and I barely get 6 oz each time I pump LOL. Good for you! You will have so much milk to store which is great!

Jules - i have been stalking you on FB to see your photos LOL. Gabby is beautiful. Please keep the photos coming (both of you!)

Speaking of photos... Anna, Jo is precious. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the photo of the two of you. What a great expression she has on her face! ADORABLE! As for sleep training. I struggle at times as well. Katie was doing well and then she would be up every hour, and then she went back to sleeping well. I did try the crying it out method. That lasted 20 minutes. I am not cut out for that. My friend is giving me a sleep training book. We shall see if it works. I will keep you posted. That is great that Jo likes swimming. Did you put her under the water? What about water in her ears?

Rebekah - YAY on Zumba. I too used to dance (we have soo much in common!) and was thinking about a Zumba class. I just need to find the time or I should say I need to MAKE the time. 

Angela - hugs to you...I missed saying it to you on Friday. I also wanted to know if you haev started Ethan on finger foods. Katie is starting to not be interested in her baby food, but wants our food. Steve (my hubby) is going to make some mashed potatoes this week and we will give her some. We are also thinking about giving her some refried beans since they mash easily. I tried giving her those little puff things. She just squeezed them in her hand and wasn't too interested in eating them (everything else goes directly in her mouth, not the puffs LOL). Are you starting to give Ethan your food yet? How is that going?

CJ - if you have any advice on this as well, I would be grateful! How is baby Z doing? Not long now!

Nikki - Welcome and congrats!!!!!

AFM - nothing new going on other than trying new foods. I am noticing that Katelyn has very sensitive skin. We were in our Kindermusic class and they blew bubbles and she got a little hive from the bubble. I will have to email her Dr about that. Well I am off to lunch. I will try to post back later.

Chris - friend me on FB.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, we definitely started Z on finger food by 10 months! Make sure the puffs you have dissolve easily in the mouth. I think we started giving her Cheerios once she figured out how to chew them, she had 6 teeth by 7 months but it took her a while to figure out how to use them :haha: We also gave her small pieces of banana (if you try this, not too much since bananas, pears and apples constipate too) at that age. The rice cookies (MumMums) were a favourite at that age, they melt nicely in the mouth and help with teething pain, but once again, not too much since they constipate. Hmmmm having a hard time remembering other details, if I think of something else I'll pop back on later :flower:

Baby Z is doing good. Growing like a weed I think! Bump has increased dramatically in size in 2 weeks...


----------



## rottpaw

Okay girls, I'm reading back now because I blinked and missed a ton of news and updates! I read but can't always comment right away and I want to take some notes so I can comment specifically. 

While I'm doing that I just want to say I am LOVING all these GORGEOUS photos! Beautiful babies and beautiful mamas and papas! :cloud9: keep the pics coming!

steph on the finger foods I think you can pretty much begin as soon as they "ask" or start pulling things from your plate. Cj will definitely be a better resource on that right now because our case is a little weird. Ethan is 11 months now and STILL gags immediately on the SLIGHTEST texture. (CJ, if you have any words of advice on this please let me know!) he will eat purees no problem and will put things like arrowroot cookies into his mouth and gum them, but if any pieces of the cookie break loose in his mouth, however tiny, he begins to gag. If I don't immediately sweep them out of his mouth, he will gag until he vomits (usually, vomiting up everything he's just eaten, such as a whole bottle and any solids he has eaten to that point.) at his nine month appt, our ped was completely unconcerned and said he was just not ready yet. And he is gaining weight fin, I just feel like he (and I lol) are missing out on him enjoying finger foods. Sigh. I guess he will mature into it eventually, but I don't know if I should be worried that it's still this way at eleven months. :shrug:

Okay, I'm off to read back and catch up so i can respond to all these updates! And enjoy all these pics again. :haha:

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Okay, think I am caught up now. thank you to all who wrote re: my dad. I miss him SO much, but know he is home with the Lord. I just wish he could have known Ethan. :cry:

Rebekah, good for you on the workouts! I know it is so hard, but you are right to just take it one day at a time. I am slowly taking off the weight I gained, and I wish I could do its faster but just keep reminding myself I'm making forward progress and that is what counts. You can do it! And SO scary about the attempted break in. I will be praying for a speedy relocation for you all! Oh and happy 11th anniversary! As far as starting solids, we did so at 4 months. I never gave Ethan cereals of any kind because he has been on the rice cereal thickend formula since two months, so he gets rice cereal every day in that sense. I tried giving him the regular cereal once and he wanted none of that! We started solids with things like applesauce, sweet potato, peas, peaches etc, he loved all the foods and there are only a couple things he won't eat.

Svet, you can add some prunes to help with any constipation. I give than a spoonful or two of prunes mixed into his breakfast every morning and that seems to keep things moving smoothly  and yep, the poo gets NASTY as you move into solids, and especially noticeable if you have been bf'ing only (bf poo doesn't smell as much as all the other kinds). I will admit we have had to relocate our diaper pail to the garage! :haha:

Viv, as far as the pacifier (dummy) we went thru a period where Ethan would wake up and fuss all during the night anytime he lost his. It about drove us crazy but he finally figured out how to find it and put it in his mouth himself. That has made ALL the difference. Ifnyou don't felt like fighting the weaning of that right now, just know he will get to where he can find it himself. Ps. What is custard there? Is that like what we call pudding? Like a yogurt consistency? Or ice cream? Just curious! :haha:

Anna, I LOVE the photo shoot! Gorgeous photos of all of you! On the sleep training, I am not a cry it out person either, so we basically fought through it till he was sleeping ALL the way through the night without waking. We did not pick him up or feed him in the night past about four months, but we did give him his paci (see my note to Viv above). It does get better, I promise! :hugs: Oh and re: Mexico, I am afraid I am biased bc I had a horrible experience there and ended up in the hospital with an unidetified stomach bug my last trip there. But I would says take all your own solid foods for Jo, prepackaged from here in the u.s. Then use only unopened bottled water for her bottles. The resort we stayed in was top of the line and everything was supposed to be treated and safe, etc. but I still got sick, and I NEVER get stomach bugs here at home. So I just don't trust it.:dohh:

CJ, I hope you are over your cold and I'm so sorry about your MIL's dx. Praying they caught it early and please keep us posted! :hugs: and in happier news, I can't believe how close you already are! zacharie will be here before you know it! 

Jules and Beth, congrats mamas and those babies and photos are gorgeous! As Steph said just post as you re able, we all understand how chaotic it is in the beginning! We are here if you have any questions!

Laura, I appreciate your support this week and I owe you an email! :hugs:

Chris 2 and Charmaine, we miss you ladies! Post whenever you can and know we are thinking of you!

AFM, we are well and just trying to plan Ethan's first bday party. Can't believe it! I have been thinking we will do a teddy bear theme, it will just be a small party with a few friends, my sister and the grandmothers because I've heard too many people can overwhelm the birthday baby at this age. But i thinki it will be fun and I will be sure to share some pics!

Okay ladies, hugs and love to all! This mama is off to bed! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!!

Gosh, where do I start? LOL. I guess I will give you guys my birth story! I'll try and keep it short and sweet :)

Last Monday, February 6th I woke up with mild cramps and what I thought were Braxton Hicks contractions. (Beth, like you I was getting them a lot so I thought nothing of them). I got up and walked about to try and shake them off. That didn't work so I ran a warm bath and soaked in it for 20 mins. That usually does the trick but that didn't work either..:shrug:...as I'm laying in the tub it finally dawned on me - I could actually be in early labor!

We called my Dr. who told me to come into her office so she could check me out. I was 'ow'ing' and grimacing a lot in the car on the way there so my poor husband was worried and trying to stay calm for the both of us LOL

We get to the Doctor's office and my cervix is closed, but my blood pressure is high (what a shocker LOL). So she tells me to get to the hospital, she wants to deliver that day. At that point, both hubby and I gulped in unison as it dawned on us that we were going to meet our daughter that day! (The hospital also confirmed I was in early labor - lots of frequent contractions but mild ones)

Long story short, Gabby was delivered at 5:17pm weighing 6lbs 3oz and 18.5 inches long. I'll never forget hearing her cry for the first time, my heart stopped:cloud9:

I had believed the C Section procedure would be a breeze and the recovery would be brutal, but for me the opposite was true. I actually had a panic attack on the operating table. I felt claustrophobic and the feeling of paralysis as the spinal took hold was a feeling I absolutely hated. I kept my eyes clamped shut the entire time which was not how I had envisioned the birth of my daughter going down. 

My husband was trying to soothe me but I told him I needed quiet and to try and block it out. Then my Dr told us that there was a problem with the fibroids - they were in the way and my Dr. couldn't sew me up. She had no option but to remove them (which made me very happy!) So she removed two baseball sized fibroids - one on the right and another on the left. Hubby saw them sitting in a jar and said they were huge. So glad those are out.

Anyway, my scar is healing nicely and I have been mostly taking midol - the pain isn't bad at all. Healing has been pretty good for me.

Breastfeeding initially started out well, but it's been challenging as of late. Either Gabby can't latch on right or I don't produce enough. So I have been supplementing with formula and pumping more than breast feeding. Her pediatrician tells me to free feed her on demand. It is hard to tell how much she takes in when she is on the boob. But when she's on the bottle, she eats between 1oz and 2oz each feeding. Is that ok ladies? She is eating every 23 hours at the moment or whenever she is hungry.

Another issue has been hiccups. She has kept us up the past two nights crying, as when we try to lay her down she gets the hiccups and starts to wail:cry: I spoke to my pediatrician about that too and she says I need to burp her more effectively and more often during feeding. The new method of burping has worked today - hopefully she will sleep more tonight! We didn't get to sleep until 6am this morning as we were up all night with her. 

She is honestly the light of our lives! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: And it's so funny because her wardrobe right is now quite literally bigger than mine! :haha: Everyone keeps buying her the cutest little outfits!

I'll take some more pictures this week girls!

Beth! Many congrats on your beautiful little Charlie :flower: He is so precious! Like you I am terrified of SIDS! I keep checking to make sure Gabriella is still breathing. How are you feeling following the C Section? I love that our children's birthdays are only a day apart :hugs:

Rebekah - first, happy belated 11 year anniversary! :hugs: When I read the story about the man trying to break into your home I got goosebumps:nope: What a horrible thing to happen. However, I loved your paintgun idea - that is genius! Congrats on the mortgage approval! :happydance: I love the picture of Amelia you posted - her smile will break hearts when she is older:hugs:

Steph, I can't believe Katelyn is 10 months old - she is so gorgeous!:hugs:

CaroleB - how are you feeling? :hugs:

JuneBug - I am so sorry about your MIL. That must be so difficult considering your FIL passed not too long ago. :hugs:

Anna, I LOVE the pics of Jo. What an absolute cutie!!:flower:

Hello Chris and Angela and everyone else!! Hope you are all doing well! :hugs: I will update more but in the meantime, keep your fingers and toes crossed we are able to get some sleep tonight LOL


----------



## rottpaw

Jules thank you so much for sharing your birth story! 

whew, I am beat today! I am still working on getting back into jogging and ramped up my workout today. It's kicking my butt around the block! :dohh:

meanwhile, I wanted to share a few recent pics of Ethan. Those on my facebook have seen these so I apologize for the duplicates. My little guy is growing up so fast and will be a year old in two weeks! I can't believe it! 

hugs and love from all of us! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







ethan cookie.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9









ethan grow.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7









ethan bear.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









ethan grin.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## animalcracker

Angela, Ethan is gorgeous! He is certainly going to break lots of hearts when he grows up..love those dimples! :thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

I have missed so much in the past days Phew.

Jules your little girl is so beautiful beyond belief, all that gorgeous dark hair. You and DH must be so happy to have here with you finally. I am so happy that things went well for you in the end and even better that they removed those crazy fibroids so they can't give you anymore pain. Enjoy being a Mummy, I am looking forward to reading your updates:hugs:

Woohoo NMG what a cutie your little boy is and again I am so happy that all has worked out for you. You have had a difficult last tri with all the sickness you had and the worry on the heart side of things. Now it is your time to enjoy being a Mum and lap up every moment :hugs:

Angela OMG I can't believe how grown up Ethan is already and how adorable. You are so blessed. Impressed with the running I am not able to exercise as much as I would like now and the bump just gets in the way and I get breathless so easily which sucks. Just some gentle walking and the odd swim is my limit.

Rebekka congrats on the mortgage decision that is fab, you are on on your way to a family home free of annoying inconsiderate people YAY. Such an exciting time.

AFM not much going on here apart from still missing our little dog and running out of hope of getting her back now:nope: Don't understand why people can be so cruel. On the positive side I have now entered the 3rd Tri and have 89 days till my EDD and appointment with the Dr and midwife tomorrow morning so I am sure she will let me see her in 4D again:happydance: The Dr seems to take extra care of me and gives me the scan every time now as she dealt with me when I MC so I think she is giving me a little extra TLC. I will share the pics tomorrow if this happens.

Take care all and hope to catch up with you all later :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks to Svet.... she reminded me to come and post as I'd unsubscribe by mistake :dohh:

Will have to go back and catch up...a lot by the looks of it :haha:

Congrats to Beth and Jules on your new babies :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG Angela Ethan is so so so cute!!! :cloud9: RE: texture aversion, have you tried MumMums? They melt in the mouth so they may help him get used to more solid food? If I think of any other suggestions I'll come back and write them!

Carole so sorry to hear about your dog :cry:

Ughhhh Z up at 4:30AM with teething pain and I was unable to settle her back to sleep. I'm exhausted and now on antibiotics for a sinusitus. I feel crappy :-(

Had my OB apt yesterday, I still have 5+ blood in my urine on dipstick which is way more than they just see in pregnancy-related hematuria :cry: Being referred to a urologist. I did have a normal kidney ultrasound a few weeks back, to rule out stones and tumours... My BP is low as usual 110/50 (explains why I feel so faint on the subway), and bump is measuring at 27 weeks which is fine for petite me. I'm glad baby is doing great. I have a BPP March 5th...

Hugs everyone!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Junebug sorry to hear that your test results were not what you were expecting and really hoping that your appointment goes well and nothing too alarming. Being pregnant is enough to cope with without added medical hassles. Hang in there, I will be praying for you that all goes well:hugs:

Was just thinking about Skye as haven't seen anything from her in a while, if you are lurking Skye I would love to hear how you and Shirin are doing:hugs:

AFM just back from the Dr and midwife and all is well Zara is measuring ahead at 29w3days and is already 1.4kgs or 3.1 pounds for those in UK. Supposedly still have just under 13 weeks to go until EDD so looking like she is gonna be very big indeed. To be expected when I am a 6ft tall lady and her Dad is 6ft2 and a huge rugby player, labour could be very interesting :haha:

I have attached the latest pics, again she was moving so much and kept her hands in front of her face so it was difficult to grab a good shot.
 



Attached Files:







Zara Grace 27 weeks.pdf
File size: 152.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pablo797

Ahhhhh just lost post....will rewrite it later. It was almost done and huge!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Gosh, where do I start? LOL. I guess I will give you guys my birth story! I'll try and keep it short and sweet :)
> 
> Last Monday, February 6th I woke up with mild cramps and what I thought were Braxton Hicks contractions. (Beth, like you I was getting them a lot so I thought nothing of them). I got up and walked about to try and shake them off. That didn't work so I ran a warm bath and soaked in it for 20 mins. That usually does the trick but that didn't work either..:shrug:...as I'm laying in the tub it finally dawned on me - I could actually be in early labor!
> 
> We called my Dr. who told me to come into her office so she could check me out. I was 'ow'ing' and grimacing a lot in the car on the way there so my poor husband was worried and trying to stay calm for the both of us LOL
> 
> We get to the Doctor's office and my cervix is closed, but my blood pressure is high (what a shocker LOL). So she tells me to get to the hospital, she wants to deliver that day. At that point, both hubby and I gulped in unison as it dawned on us that we were going to meet our daughter that day! (The hospital also confirmed I was in early labor - lots of frequent contractions but mild ones)
> 
> Long story short, Gabby was delivered at 5:17pm weighing 6lbs 3oz and 18.5 inches long. I'll never forget hearing her cry for the first time, my heart stopped:cloud9:
> 
> I had believed the C Section procedure would be a breeze and the recovery would be brutal, but for me the opposite was true. I actually had a panic attack on the operating table. I felt claustrophobic and the feeling of paralysis as the spinal took hold was a feeling I absolutely hated. I kept my eyes clamped shut the entire time which was not how I had envisioned the birth of my daughter going down.
> 
> My husband was trying to soothe me but I told him I needed quiet and to try and block it out. Then my Dr told us that there was a problem with the fibroids - they were in the way and my Dr. couldn't sew me up. She had no option but to remove them (which made me very happy!) So she removed two baseball sized fibroids - one on the right and another on the left. Hubby saw them sitting in a jar and said they were huge. So glad those are out.
> 
> Anyway, my scar is healing nicely and I have been mostly taking midol - the pain isn't bad at all. Healing has been pretty good for me.
> 
> Breastfeeding initially started out well, but it's been challenging as of late. Either Gabby can't latch on right or I don't produce enough. So I have been supplementing with formula and pumping more than breast feeding. Her pediatrician tells me to free feed her on demand. It is hard to tell how much she takes in when she is on the boob. But when she's on the bottle, she eats between 1oz and 2oz each feeding. Is that ok ladies? She is eating every 23 hours at the moment or whenever she is hungry.
> 
> Another issue has been hiccups. She has kept us up the past two nights crying, as when we try to lay her down she gets the hiccups and starts to wail:cry: I spoke to my pediatrician about that too and she says I need to burp her more effectively and more often during feeding. The new method of burping has worked today - hopefully she will sleep more tonight! We didn't get to sleep until 6am this morning as we were up all night with her.
> 
> She is honestly the light of our lives! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: And it's so funny because her wardrobe right is now quite literally bigger than mine! :haha: Everyone keeps buying her the cutest little outfits!
> 
> I'll take some more pictures this week girls!
> 
> Beth! Many congrats on your beautiful little Charlie :flower: He is so precious! Like you I am terrified of SIDS! I keep checking to make sure Gabriella is still breathing. How are you feeling following the C Section? I love that our children's birthdays are only a day apart :hugs:
> 
> Rebekah - first, happy belated 11 year anniversary! :hugs: When I read the story about the man trying to break into your home I got goosebumps:nope: What a horrible thing to happen. However, I loved your paintgun idea - that is genius! Congrats on the mortgage approval! :happydance: I love the picture of Amelia you posted - her smile will break hearts when she is older:hugs:
> 
> Steph, I can't believe Katelyn is 10 months old - she is so gorgeous!:hugs:
> 
> CaroleB - how are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> JuneBug - I am so sorry about your MIL. That must be so difficult considering your FIL passed not too long ago. :hugs:
> 
> Anna, I LOVE the pics of Jo. What an absolute cutie!!:flower:
> 
> Hello Chris and Angela and everyone else!! Hope you are all doing well! :hugs: I will update more but in the meantime, keep your fingers and toes crossed we are able to get some sleep tonight LOL


2-3 ounces is good. She'll be there for awhile. Usually it IS hard to tell how much is coming out of the boob. If you feed her from breast first then let her have the bottle, you'll continue to produce more breast milk.

With the hiccuping and screaming when she's on her back, it sounds like she has acid reflux as Amelia has had since she was brought home. Everytime their on their back they start to scream, the babies need their head lifted up a little to sleep. We used the boppy to prop Amelia up during the day while we watch her and used the boppy again to place her head on while changing her so she wasn't lying flat. The best burping position for Amelia (still is) is with her sitting up in a sitting position. Once the pediatrician put her on Axid, she got better. Try that before you stop bf'ing solely. Amelia didn't take to my breast either. We made it to 3 months and I pumped a little while longer so she'll have some breast milk with cereal.

Hope that helps a bit.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## newmarriedgal

HI Ladies - quick selfish question.....
Does anyone know if Keflex (antibiotic - a strong dose, 500mg) passes into breastmilk? I think it is affecting our little Poppy - he is very very cranky with tons of gas and many poopy diapers, with curd-like spitup. Temp is fine and this just started when I had to go on the pills to treat the infection in my c-section incision. I read a few posts in other places that say it can affect baby's tummy and give some diarrhea and gas but was wondering if anyone here experienced it. I have to take it 4x a day until next Tuesday! I can't handle 5 more days of this, it is breaking my heart! 

My mom told me he is like this because I had the newborn pictures done this morning - and it was too much on him with all the posing and moving around. So is it my fault or the antibiotics? I understand about cluster feedings and growth spurts and that some babies get cranky sometimes, but he is just obviously not himself. I am calling the ped tomorrow, naturally, but wanted to see if anyone had to take it here and got a reaction passed through the milk.

thanks and I will respond to everything when Poppy settles down, my brain is addled by this. The only time he is soothed is when we hold him constantly so we are taking turns.

b


----------



## rottpaw

Beth sounds to me like the keflex. That drug does a number on my tummy too. It's not the photos so just ignore your mom! The wayshe speaks to you makes me so angry for you! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beth, Z was the same as a newborn, she was only soothed if being held. So she was held for the first 3 months of her life, then started needing us less... She was sleeping through the night by 7-8 months of age in her crib, so it seems she "needed" that extra nurturing for the first few months. It does get better :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Ladies - 

We had such a bad night, poor little Poppy was miserable with tons of poops and bad bad gas - kept him spitting up tons and grimacing with pain and discomfort with passing gas. Charlie and I took turns holding him during the night to at least give him a little bit of relief as he sleeps better on us.

I spoke to the visiting nurse this morning who comes everyday to change my dressing for the c-section infection and said it did sound like the keflex as that drug normally will mess with your GI tract and he's just so little that even the little bit that gets through the milk will affect him. She recommended gas drops to see if that will provide some relief and said he is sleeping better on us because he is propped up a bit so maybe try propping his mattress up a little too.

So I called the ped to make sure it was good to give him the drops and the dr said to try it but it may not work and will just get better when I'm done with the keflex.....so Charlie is off to get him some of that now.

Angela - I feel like you are my own personal cheerleader and I love you for it! My mom just knows what buttons to push with me and does enjoy pushing the hell out of it! Thanks for your reassurance. :)

June - This only started a day and a half ago once the keflex got into my system. What stinks is that I have to take it 4x a day for 7 days! We love to snuggle but the constant need of it is new only from starting the antibiotics, so it's prob due to that. And since he is my full-time job to make him feel safe, loved and comforted, I guess I will be holding my little snugglebunny all day long.... can't think of a better way to pass the day since I'm stuck with restricted movement due to this pocket of fluid that is infected. We will see how he does by Tuesday if his little system is getting better. My heart just aches to see him in such discomfort....it is so obvious he is not himself. 

So we will do a ton of skin-to-skin and snuggle. I was doing that last night and humming to calm him and eventually he was trying to make the same noises as mommy. My little love.

I must get back but I keep meaning to say how beautiful all those pictures are. Everyone's babies are so precious at all the different ages, it makes my day!

ok - I'll be back later, hopefully to say the gas drops have worked. 

Beth


----------



## animalcracker

Hello girls!

Beth, I am so sorry to hear about Charlie's upset stomach and gas :( It's heartbreaking when they are crying and uncomfortable isn't it? 

Angela - how are things with you? Are you still trying for #2? I will admit I really, really, really miss being pregnant and I want another already LOL. I have to wait a year though because I had a C Section with a myectomy (fibroid removal) so I need to be patient. My age is up there though - I will be 40 in a few weeks so I am worried about that:nope:

Caroleb - I am so sorry to hear about your dog :( how are you feeling? You're entering the third trimester already! It's going to fly by..I am so excited for you! :hugs: I love the pics of Zara Grace. My Gabriella always had her hands up by her face when we had ultrasounds done..and now she is out of the womb she still does it and sucks on her fingers and hands quite often! 

JuneBug - how are you feeling also? I am happy to hear baby is doing well but sorry to know you are not feeling 100% - I do hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Rebekah - how is the house hunting going?

AFM, Gabriella is doing really well! We took her to her first appointment with the pediatrician this past Wednesday and she has gained an ounce since birth! She was 6lbs 3oz at birth, 5lbs 13oz when we left the hospital and was 6lbs 4oz on Wednesday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

The first several nights were brutal - she didn't sleep at ALL during the night, only during the day. The past couple of nights she has been better - we usually watch TV in bed but stopped doing that because the glare of the TV I am sure wasn't helping matters. We also have started to keep it quiet and dark at night and lively during the day so that she can help distinguish between night and day (per our pediatrician's advice).

I'm still breast feeding and supplementing with formula but the good news is that my milk production is getting better. Has anyone taken red raspberry leaf tea to increase milk production? Did that work for you?

My hubby Tony is completely wrapped around Gabriella's finger - it is so cute! She is the spitting image of her dad and he loves her so much. It's so sweet to watch him with her. Tonight I was feeding her and we were watching the animated movie 'Rio.' When the music came on and I kissed her head, she would smile a big smile. We got such a kick out of it!

Next Friday is her 2nd appointment with the pediatrician and following that, we are taking her to NYC to meet with a newborn photographer to get her pics taken. I want to remember her this little :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I am healing really well from the C Section. I went in to see my Dr. today who gave me a check up. I am wearing my binder to keep myself held in. I'm looking forward to working out again but that's going to have to wait a few more weeks unfortunately. Gotta get rid of the baby weight LOL

Hugs and love to all!!


----------



## rottpaw

Beth sweetie, I hate to say anything unkind about anyone's family, but your mom and the things she says to you make me want to smack her. You just ignore all her nasty sayings and enjoy that baby! You are a wonderful mother! :hugs: I was at a baby shower this afternoon and thought of you and all that your family put you through over the idea of a shower. It still makes me mad for you! :hugs:

I am so sorry Baby Charlie is suffering so much gas and tummy upset, but I bet it just the keflex and he should be fine as soon as the course is over. Just snuggle and comfort him as others have said. You'll both soon be back to feeling well!

Jules, thanks for asking about our ttc! Not sure if I mentioned it here yet or not, but we will be moving back to actively ttc starting this cycle. I'm super excited about that and can't wait to see how it goes! In addition to the shower I attended today, I also got to swing by and see an old friend who just had her third child in November. Just to hold a newborn that small/young again makes me want another little one! :cloud9: Ethan is of course a delight in every way, but it is amazing how quickly they get to be so much bigger and they are not wanting to snuggle and just be held the way they do in e first few months. Ethan now just wants to cruise and play and almost never wants to be held lol! Ah, I already miss those early days of snuggling. But I will say, I sure do love getting to sleep these days as well lol!

So glad to hear you ladies are doing well with those little ones! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Beth my heart goes out to you right now, do not listen to your Mum you are now a mother yourself and follow your instincts you will know what is right for you and your new family it is not for anyone else to force their views on you. I am lucky that my Mum is great but my Mum in law is a completely different case she always drops nasty comments in. When we were TTC and going through IVF she actually told me that I should not be wasting her sons money like wtf it is our money and I earn a considerably more than DH. I know it is upsetting but try your best to ignore and enjoy your moment with your son. She has had her time now this is your special moment. Hang in there with Charlie being poorly as others have said this is a temporary situation that will pass once you are done with your meds and it will get easier I am sure:hugs:

Jules so glad to hear you are healing well and enjoying motherhood, can't wait to see the baby pics of Gabby once they are done. I am sure they will be a memory to treasure for ever:hugs:

Angela YAY to TTC again, i am hoping that things happen quickly for you and that you get your BFP real soon. This is a very exciting time for you guys :hugs:

AFM not much to report apart from I seem to be getting the exhaustion back again, is this normal for this stage of pregnancy? I thought it would start a few weeks down the line. I have found myself having to sleep during the day this weekend as just couldn't keep my eyes open. Not sure how I am gonna cope at work as I am supposed to be working until the day I go into labour due to the super short maternity leave here in Bahrain. Any tips ladies for making it through this?

Also nursery is almost complete now just waiting for my shelves and pictures to be put up, I am over the moon with it as it is a really calming space. I will post pics as soon as the last bits are done.

Hope you all enjoy your Sunday off, work today is crazy for me. Think I might crawl under my desk in the afternoon for a nap :haha:

Take care and catch up later :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Went to see 4 more houses today. I was disgusted when someone asked for us to take off our shoes and their home was DISGUSTING! It was literally a hoarding mess. When we finally went to the basement and there was no room to roam along with cat poop and dog poop all over, we decided we weren't going to live in it. Ugh!

Found one we liked and the owner later wasn't being honest with their disclosure. We noticed the tile was pulled up in the bathroom and revealed rot. Went in the basement and someone had pulled the ceiling down to reveal water damage and mold. We decided if they couldn't be honest we weren't going to invest in their property. We'd rather someone be honest. The Inspector would have found it anyways...why not just be honest??

Other than that...either people want WAY too much for their homes that are assessed MUCH lower because they bought a house worth more than it was worth OR there's just nothing out there in a small ranch at our price range. We're looking in 3 counties and several townships. :sigh:

I know we just started and it takes time, I just wish we could find more in our price range that didn't consist of older homes with lead or homes that need a whole lot of work. Maybe we should move to texas where you get more for your money. lol I'm sure the grandparents would love us for that move. :lol:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey guys!

Rebekah - it must be frustrating looking for a new house, but hang in there! I am sure something you like will pop up soon when you least expect it. Not sure what the market is like where you live (upstate NY, right?) - it's crazy by us. We live about 12 miles away from midtown Manhattan and the mortage and taxes we pay on this house cripple us. :nope:We have been talking a lot about downsizing and/or moving to Rhode Island (where Tony's family lives and he is from) so that I can be a stay at home mom. If we do that, we'll lose money on this house though because the market is bad. :growlmad:

I'm on 3 month maternity leave and I really, really don't want to go back to work. :nope:The good thing is that I work from home so it won't be so bad when I go back, but the bad thing is that my boss wants to sell his company. If that happens, the likelihood of me finding another working from home gig is rare, which will mean I will have to get a job in NYC. I do not want to leave Gabriella in daycare or with a nanny - so moving to RI is a possibility. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it; I just need to win the lotto so I can be a stay at home mom and not worry about finances LOL:thumbup:

Angela - I am so excited to hear that you are going to start trying this cycle! :happydance::happydance::happydance: As mentioned before, I really, really miss being pregnant :cloud9:and I can't wait to start trying again but I have to be patient :growlmad: You must keep us posted on how things go with you :hugs:

Beth, how are you doing hon? How is your c section incision healing up and how is little Charlie doing? You're in my thoughts - hope all is well with you!:hugs:

AFM, things are going really well. I have my mother in law, my brother in law, my twin nephews and my brother in law's new fiance here from Rhode Island. Gabriella is the first girl in the family for many generations so you can imagine how spoiled she is getting LOL.:winkwink:

My mother in law made me the most amazing Chicken soup (an old Italian recipe) and she swears it will increase my milk production. I'm not sure if that is true, but the soup is delicious lol. I'm pumping more than actually BF'ing these days because Gabriella falls asleep on the boob after a couple of sucks! It is hard to wake her and I know she isn't getting enough just by BF'ing. I am still supplementing with formula also.

She is doing so well at night. She's now sleeping 3-4 hours at a clip and wakes up when she is hungry. I feed her, change her diaper, give her snuggles and then she goes back to sleep.

We go back to the pediatrician on Friday for another check up and weigh in.

How is everyone else doing? Love and hugs to all and I hope everyone has a great week! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Carole, I started to feel pretty tired again around seven months. I kept thinking, seriously?? But yes, it can start up again that soon. What helped me as far as work were several things. If you can identify the part of day that is worst for you, see if you can tailor your work hours to suit how you are feeling. For me, mornings were the worst as I was still nauseated when I woke. So I was able to come in later to work (like at 10), eat lunch at my desk (take no lunch hour) and then stay till six. That was my eight hours, but a much mor workable schedule for me than coming in at 8:30. Could uyou possibly do something like that? The other thing that helped is, if there is ever a time for you to delegate tasks freely and without guilt, it's now! Whether at work or at home, never be afraid to say you need help with something and let coworkers or hubby help or take over things that wear you out. You are in the home stretch now and you'll be amazed how quickly that beautiful baby will get here! What I saw was that few people actually go to the whole 40 weeks and delivery at 36-37-38 weeks is very common. So from 27 or 28 weeks remember that you may only have ten more weeks or so! :happydance: ps I can't wait to see the nursery!

Bek, so sorry the housing search is so difficult right now. I will keep you guys in my prayers!

Jules so glad all is well! Hugs! 

How is everyone else doing this week?

Love!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I hate to read and run, but I am so very slammed at work and by the time I get home, I have enough energy to play with, feed, bathe, and put Katelyn to bed and then I am done for the evening. I am hoping that on Friday I will have some time to respond to some of the posts. 

Really quick - Jules - Fenugreek tablets will help with milk production.

Ok gotta run. I miss you guys!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, we miss you too but we definitely understand! 

I will be going on a scrap booking retreat with a. Girlfriend this weekend and leaving hubby with Ethan for the first time EVER. I'm freaking out but desperately need the break for myself and know it will be good for all three of us lol. Mommy gets to recharge and hubby and ethan get some daddy and son time. 

Ethan is doing great right now and just started crawling (a little late on that, but he has been cruising for a while now and is almost walking, so it's not a developmental issue at all). He is now discontent unless moving constantly lol. He has cut two teeth and is just Mr. personality these days! 

Okay gotta run and make some dinner. Hope all are well and I will check back in when I return! Love to all!

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Jules, They keep saying it's a "buyers market". I'm not really sure it's a buyer OR a sellers market to be honest with you. YES, the interest rates are lower than ever but homes were bought for more than they are worth. For instance, Houses that are valued at 80k are going for 125 or MUCH more. In fact, the market is all over the place. We're looking at small ranches like my parents have. a ranch in the SAME area with say 1040sq ft is going for 89k while another ranch with only 890sq ft with less to offer is going for 139k. It's not making a bit of sense. 

The housing bubble didn't really happen here because there are so many stipulations with mortgages in New York state than there were in Ohio where we resided for 6yrs where the housing bubble DID take place. People STILL bought homes that were more than the value of the places. So now people are trying to make the money back on their homes and their finding either they have to stay there OR take a HUGE CUT or even just let their homes go.

We on the other hand want a deal. For obvious reasons we don't want to spend over our budget and KNOW we're going to have to fix several things over time but there's no way we're going to spend 130k or even 120k on a home that is valued much less than they paid for. Not to mention that in some areas, town assessors hadn't been updating on their assessments and now some townships are complaining that takes are going up some 10k or more to make up for the 10 or so years they hadn't assessed. It's CRAZY.

I DO have to say that we're cheaper up here in CNY than where you are. In fact, I don't know what your job title is, but I can recommend suburbs from the rochester area which are good. The hospitals are pretty nice too. From what I'm hearing Boston MASS. is just as expensive to live. The only ones that weren't hit by all this are the mortgage companies. I'm willing to bet it's only a matter of time since there's a second and third bubble happening over a time period. Anyways, I could be talking out of my behind. 

Thanks everyone for the support. I'm hoping we'll find something soon. 3 minutes away there was a gang shooting with two cars involved IN DAYLIGHT!! Would you believe one car had a 17 year old driving who was shot and a 15 year old in the back in critical condition?? The 17 year old jumped out of the vehicle and was letting it run while the other kid was still in the back. Two kind gentleman helped. One jumped into the car to stop it while the other ran and caught the 17 year old who was trying to flee the scene. The person in the other car fleed the scene. 

It's just so sad to see these kids turn to gangs. Many of them have parents in gangs so it's all they know. Kids killing kids. The great thing about all of this is that people have an idea that muslims or middle-eastern people are all bad because of 9/11. The two hero's in this scenario were two middle eastern men who put their lives on the line to save the public. If that doesn't make a statement, I don't know what does. I'm quite proud of them!

So, we're still looking. I'm sure more homes will start coming on the market for spring. Not sure if they'll be our price range but we're praying for a miracle. My parents bought a BEAUTIFUL smaller ranch in the 90's. It was just before the market blew up. Not sure if we'll find the same. The house is in EXCELLENT condition and all they had to do was eventually do some aesthetics. 

Glad to know everyone is well. Looking forward to catching up with you all soon.

:hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello all - just doing my regular swing by to check on my favourite Mummies! Hope you're all doing ok https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Twinkle love! Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

I have a moment to myself - Poppy is changed, fed, burped, in Charlie's arms and dinner is in the oven.....

We saw the OB again yesterday for my incision infection - it was a staph infection :cry:. But it is slowly healing - slowly because I went back on the prednisone so that slows my healing down a bit - and she took another culture today and will let me know in a few days when I go back and see her. She did not renew the keflex :happydance: but she said she may if it comes back as still infected. Good news is that it isn't the one that is antibiotic resistant, thank goodness. I still need to have a visiting nurse come to the house every day to change the packing/dressing but I'm ok with that as it beats my having to keep going to the OB every day! 

Poor Poppy's belly is much better - we gave him a bottle of my expressed milk a few days ago that I expressed before the keflex - i think it gave his belly a break as he did much better that night - feeding at midnight, 4:30am and 7:45am! And didn't wake up screaming for food, just wimpering and fussy like he did before the darn pills messed with him. It really has given him so much gas and keeps straining to poop - the other night he was totally miserable until he was finally FINALLY able to poop during the night - Charlie and I took turns every few hours and just held him all night while he struggled to poop. He was miserable and I was basically in tears. Only Daddy was calm and soothing. Speaking of daddy - he was supposed to go back to work today but only ended up actually being in work for one hour today :haha: he missed us!

I am off the keflex fully and while the straining and bad gas on little Charlie is better, he is a pooping and eating machine! Definately a growth spurt. he is now feeding about every hour and a half to 2 hours and was up allll night! not crying, just fussy and hungry hungry hungry. And since midnight has had 6 big poopy diapers! but I'm glad my little angel is better. 

Thanks for the support about my mom....she can really push my buttons! She asked me yet again what we were going to call him as a nickname and I said Charlie but we still call him Poppy and she said that was ridiculous and he won't like that so dont call him that....i got mad and said that they called my brothers kid "precious" for the first 2 years and she said "well yeah but wasn't he so precious?" So i call him Poppy when we talk on the phone just to make a point. :haha: 

despite the no sleep all the new mommies and daddies go through, we are totally in love with our little angel. He makes the funniest faces and loves to snuggle. Daddy props him up next to him in bed every night to watch the news and let him sleep until the next feeding. he just loves to hold him...we also call him our little snugglebunny. and boy does he stare so much at daddy!

bf is going really well, great supply of milk, even with the almost every hour feeding! haven't been able to move around much due to the infection, so I'm stuck on the couch eating then feeding all day! but I'm down to about 2 lbs above pre-pregnancy weight....not that I was slim to begin with but hopefully I can lose more soon! The OB told me because Poppy was Frank breech, she had to make the incision bigger than normal so she said to heal fully before thinking of having more...she said 6 months before getting preghant again...maybe its because I had the c-section and not a vaginal delivery, so I'm not all stretched out down there haha:) but I can't WAIT to have sex again! 4 weeks to go, but I think Charlie is a little horrified by it so isn't quite as amorous as me right now! Prob esp with an open, oozy wound at the incision - prob a turn off....

Jules, I wish we lived close as I would love to have our little birthday cuties know each other....still amazed they were both born on Feb 6th!

Angela - love the idea of the scrapbooking retreat! Want to know how it goes!!! Love the pics!

MA - I feel for you with the house hunting. Charlie bought the house we are in now a few years ago before we got married and is already planning on a new house in the next few years and it will be tough. Prices around Boston, MA are well into the 300K and up for not much house or land. We are looking to move after the next baby or before we have to put poppy in kindergarten....so within the next 5 or so years. 

i know I have more to cath up on but I wanted to get this in....miss you all and hope to be back soon......

beth


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Just popping in to say hi. So many of the graduates have had their babies, and I'm just getting started, LOL. Congrats to Animal (Jules) for her new bundle! 

I hardly ever travel anymore, yet was on an airplane for three trips (thankfully all short) between late January and this past Tuesday. I'm happy to now be at home on terra firma for an extended period. My house is a mess, food aversions are no bueno, and I've felt so scattered between traveling and work. And my birthday is in two weeks. :) So AFTER my birthday, and based on good reports from OB, I'm hoping to finally settle into this pregnancy. Keeping this from so many people is SO difficult, especially from my good work friends, many of whom are sort of guessing since I'm having so many food related issues. So for that reason, I can't wait for the first trimester to be over. I WOULD like to tell my parents, after all.


----------



## rottpaw

Nikki so great to hear from you and I know, those early weeks are so hard. Both with the worry and with the trying to keep the news a secret! Hang in there! The nausea will get better soon and you will be able to share the news, which makes it easier. ANd don't worry about just starting the pgcy journey. Hopefully, I won't be far behind you with our second! We are starting to try with this cycle. Yay! Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

:hugs:Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all having a great Friday morning.

Thanks Amanda for the advice, I too struggle to get up in the morning and then afternoon I flag again. I do not have flexibility with my work hours as I work for a government officials office and need to be in at 7.30am :growlmad: but I must admit that my boss was out at meetings all afternoon one day this week and I left early at 2pm as I just couldn't keep my eyes open. I went home and slept.

Rebekah I am sorry you are having such a tough time house hunting, I have no experience of the US market apart from what we get to see on the news but I know it can be so tiring going to see so many houses and not seeing anything that is right for you. Like you said I am sure loads more will come on the market for spring and you will find the one for you and your family. Hang in there :hugs:

Nikki you are in the home straights of the first Tri now so not much longer until you can share your news and things will get easier for you. Take it easy as much as you can and enjoy every moment of being pregnant:hugs:

Beth so happy to hear that things are getting a little easier for you now with Charlie junior. I am sure from here on out you will find it easier each day, you have to remember you have been through so much and it takes time to adapt even after a natural delivery let alone a C- section with infection. Hoping that your incision heals quickly now and you can get more mobile:hugs:

Jules Gabby sounds like a dream baby with that sleep pattern, I hope I am that blessed. As for the job situation I hope that you manage to keep working from home as that will be amazing for you and Gabby although I am not sure how much work I would do hehehe. 

Twinks lovely to see you pop by here and check on us all, hoping you get to join us real soon:hugs:

AFM it is the start of my weekend today and so far have managed to chill on the sofa and get some rest. Much needed as so tired this week. We have a charity dinner to attend tonight and I seriously do not have anything really dressy enough that I can fit into. I have found one stretchy maxi dress that is the only dress that I can wear but it has thin straps which is not ideal with my ugly maternity bras with their thick straps so need to go and buy a shrug or thin cardigan that will go with it. I just refuse to buy something new now when this will be my last big event before delivery as I will not wear it again. Counting down the days till my next appointment and scan on Thursday when I get to peek at Zara again.

Take care ladies and enojy your weekend:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Twinks, I was just thinking about you today. Funny you posted. Amelia finally fits in the outfit you got her and she looks ADORABLE. As she went to bed, I thought I should have taken a pic so I could show you. I'll do it next time. She is just so cute in it! 

I have decided that I want Doug to buy the 3 million dollar estate I found in a REALLY good and private neighborhood. :winkwink: :rofl: 

Today I thought I found THE HOUSE and in fact it turned out it was someone else's. :lol: They got to it first. ((sigh)) We found another one near the lake (not on it) that's close to my parents. It's a good price but they don't show the innards so I'm wondering. My dad is going to go by it. Thing is, while it's close to my parents, I'm not sure I'm thrilled with Dougs drive which will put a good 45 minutes both ways (that's when it's not snowing) and the fact that my parents aren't an arms length distance. :rofl: My mom LOVES spending time with Amelia. I still like privacy though so I'm undecided about the whole thing even if it does show nicely. 

Did I mention (my memory is horrible with everything on it lately) that we have been eating vegan the past two weeks. I CAN'T believe we're doing this. I miss my cheese of all things holy. :rofl: We switched from skim milk to flax seed milk which has just as much calcium and a whole lot of fiber and protein. I can honestly say it doesn't taste near as good as skim milk does. Haha

We did this because my husband has been doing research on vegan diet and it seems as though it can reverse heart disease. (he works on a cardiac unit) Doug has a family history of heart disease. His grandpa died of a heart attack at 40, his uncle died of heart disease at 50 and his dad had a couple heart attacks early on and now in his 70's has had several complications and stents placed. 

So far in the two weeks we've done this, my husbands blood pressure is the lowest it's EVER been. 

I have to say I don't feel as bloated (unless I eat beans which give me bad gas and make me feel sick and bloated) and the depression is slowly going away. I still have terrible anxiety but I start private yoga lessons next week and will teach me proper breathing techniques and then see how flexible I am. (I'm obese, odds are that I won't stretch like a pretzel like Mrs. Incredible). :rofl: 

Since it's nice and spring will be here soon, I'm hoping to buy a baby jogger and start taking Amelia on trails with us (though we could probably carry her in the baby Ergo).

SO fun to hear updates from everyone both ttc, with child AND baby's. Your all such a good bunch and I'm blessed to experience all this with you all. 

Thinking of the ladies who haven't been on in awhile too. 

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo I'd love to see a picture of her in it! Hope you find a lovely hosue really soon! xx


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

I need to catch up, but wanted to post some pictures of our 'Ella. We took her for her first ever photography shoot in NYC today. The photographer was amazing. I can't wait to see all of the shots, but she sent over a few preview shots today.

'Ella also had her 2nd appointment with the pediatrician today. She is up to 7lbs 2oz! She eats like a horse and is gaining weight nicely !:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well? I will post more once I have caught up! Hugs to all! :hugs:

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Feb242012.jpg

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Feb2420122.jpg


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi girls - 

I don't know how many of you lurk elsewhere these days (probably not much because I know you're almost all busy with your newborns now) so I wanted to let you know my first round of IVF was a success. We're nervous because I'm spotting continuously... official testing day was supposed to be Thursday but I started spotting on Monday. I assumed we were out and we cried a lot and talked a lot. I tested Tuesday morning so that I could get an official BFN and stop all the post-IVF hormone support, and much to my surprise it was positive. My first two betas look good but with my history, the spotting has us very anxious. Fortunately my clinic are very patient and understanding with neurotic recurrent miscarriers like me and they're willing to run betas every 48 hrs right up until my ultrasound if that's what I need to feel comfortable. 

It's so early (and I've lost so many) that I feel a little fraudulent posting here, but I wanted to let you know.


----------



## caroleb73

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi girls -
> 
> I don't know how many of you lurk elsewhere these days (probably not much because I know you're almost all busy with your newborns now) so I wanted to let you know my first round of IVF was a success. We're nervous because I'm spotting continuously... official testing day was supposed to be Thursday but I started spotting on Monday. I assumed we were out and we cried a lot and talked a lot. I tested Tuesday morning so that I could get an official BFN and stop all the post-IVF hormone support, and much to my surprise it was positive. My first two betas look good but with my history, the spotting has us very anxious. Fortunately my clinic are very patient and understanding with neurotic recurrent miscarriers like me and they're willing to run betas every 48 hrs right up until my ultrasound if that's what I need to feel comfortable.
> 
> It's so early (and I've lost so many) that I feel a little fraudulent posting here, but I wanted to let you know.

HA welcome to the Grads and it is the best feeling ever to have you with us:happydance:. This is such a lovely thread like the over 35 TTC#1 but things move at a slower pace here. I know this is a very exciting yet scary time for you but as I have posted on the other thread I have a feeling that this is your time. I guess we just get so used to our bodies letting us down that we are just too scared to believe in the miracle when it happens. 

Hang in there and I am willing those betas to come back high again today :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:cry: Oh HappyAuntie. I'm so excited. :happydance: I'll pray for an overwhelming sense of peace for you as you wait. I remember all too well how neurotic I was not just in the beginning stages but through the whole thing. :wacko: I think I kept taking test after test after test until we waited for beta and sonogram. It was horrific.

I'm SO glad your Dr.'s office is so nice like that. Every office should be that way! You may post in here whenever you'd like dear friend! I'm so happy for you. It's been a rough road and I'll be waiting patiently for good news.

Congrats and many prayers for you dear friend. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jules, those pictures are gorgeous! The baby is such a little darlin. 

We just booked for Amelia's 6mo. and for her birthday party in September already. :rofl: I'm an organized freak sometimes though you wouldn't really know it with how unorganized the house is now that we have a baby. Haha

Can't wait to see the others. They were very nicely done!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance: oh HA massive :dust: your way fx'd!!!!! So excited for you! Stick baby stick!!!! :hugs:

Jules what gorgeous pictures!!! I really regret not doing newborn shots so we booked for next weekend with a photographer friend to mark Sophies six mo. 

I'm such a lurker these days. I really need to do an update. Btw on Valentines Day Sophie cut her first tooth! Too cute xo

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Gorgeous pictures of Gabriella. Beautiful baby!


----------



## Neversaynever

Still trying to catch up in here :wacko:

HA...good to see you in here :hugs:

Nikki...I am feeling less sick this last couple of days although food aversions are still lurking. I still haven't told everyone...just family and close friends really. Not long till you are out of first tri.

Jules....:cloud9: those pictures made me :sad2: they are just too cute

MA...hope the house of your dreams is just around the corner so to speak...can't believe you are even starting on Amelia's birthday party already :shock: :rofl:

Steph...love the pics of Katelyn..hope things slow down a little soon 

Svet...bless her cutting her first tooth on Valentine's day

Carole...the end is in sight hun and then the tiredness will be all so worth it 

Rottpaw....good luck trying again..Ethan has grown so much already

Gosh I know I have missed so many ladies out...anyone hear from Lava...skye...pablo these days?

AFM..finally in second tri, hearing the HB on the doppler twice a day which has been a total sanity saver to be honest and hoping things begin to be more enjoyable and maybe even a little bit relaxed?????

Happy weekend :flower:

XxX


----------



## newmarriedgal

Jules - LOVE those 2 pics!

We just got some proofs of our photo session this morning and were just looking at them too! I am deciding on whether or not to get some big pics or do some birth announcements..... I will post a few later when I get a chance to download them. 

But I had to say how adorable and Beautiful your Ella is! Not sure which is better, the angel face or the kicking back lounging one! You have such a beauty. :hugs:

we had a very looooooong night of gas pains and many poopy diapers. Poor guy is tuckered out and daddy is very frazzled. So I'm trying to keep everyone happy and quiet this morning, but the infection site is bleeding and oozing more and I'm trying to keep that from Charlie so not to stress him our more....The nurse said it is because I keep bending over to get Poppy.....ugh, but I Need to! He needs his mommy! Anyways, I'll be back on later.

Gentle hugs to all.....beth


----------



## HappyAuntie

I apparently posted prematurely... betas today are not good - mc #4.


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

Thank you all for the kind words on my 'Ella's photographs. We had such fun at the session and the photographer is amazing. The mother of my Godson and I are going to do a joint shoot with 'Ella and my Godson Nicholas this summer in Central Park with her. :thumbup:

Beth - how are you feeling? A staph infection sounds awful. My best friend got a staph infection after he came back from Costa Rica with his girlfriend. He has had the most terrible time with it - it was in his back and he had two surgeries to remove infection debris from bone in his back, plus he is on anti biotics again. 

From what I understand, Staph infections can be difficult to get rid of, so do rest up when you can. I hope you feel better very, very soon. I can't wait to see pictures of lil Poppy! I also wish you lived closer - Poppy and Gabby could have playdates!!:happydance:

Rebekah - any news on housing? I have faith that a beautiful house is going to show up for you soon - unfortunately you have to fumble through the weeds in order to find the pretty flowers sometimes, but it will happen!

How is the Vegan diet going? I went Vegan for a short while before I got pregnant as I read that a Vegan diet could help shrink fibroids. Unfortunately it didn't last, but I all but stopped eating red meat and ate a ton of fish and chicken. I also quit processed foods. I dropped 40lbs and got pregnant - but I was working out like a fiend too at the time. I do believe that the 'clean' diet I was on/weight loss helped me to conceive. I'm trying to get back on that clean eating bandwagon but it is oh so hard!! I just want to eat chocolate and chips LOL

I love that you are looking at organizing Amelia's birthday party LOL. I was looking at 1 year birthday cakes the other day and Gabs is only 2.5 weeks old! :rofl: 

Angela - I believe your scrap-booking retreat is this weekend? You must let us know how it went - and how hubby made out looking after Ethan! A scrap-booking retreat sound like a lot of fun!:thumbup:

Nikki - great to see you! How are you feeling? Also happy early birthday! When is your birthday in March? I'm March 3rd! :flower:

NeverSaynever - congrats to you on your pregnancy also! Like you, the doppler saved my sanity! best $50 I ever spent!:hugs:

As for us - Gabby is doing so well at night! She slept 5 hours straight last night and after I fed her/changed her/cuddled her, she slept another 3 hours! I believe that this awesome swaddle blanket has a lot to do with it : https://www.miracleblanket.com/

I would previously swaddle her the old-fashioned way but she is so strong, she would break out of every swaddle. The Miracle Blanket keeps her snug and cozy and I think it is helping! Did I mention she is now a whopping 7lbs 2oz! I was so thrilled to hear she is up almost a pound since birth!

Breast feeding is not going great - my pediatrician told us to just keep doing what we are doing (breast and formula but mostly formula) because my milk seems to be diminishing. I'm trying not to feel guilty, but it's hard not to :cry:

We will be taking Gabby to Rhode Island for Easter - I am so excited! :happydance: I bought her THE cutest little Easter dress and yellow cardigan for Easter service at church in R.I. We will be meeting with a priest to organize her Christening in August, as she will be getting christened in R.I which is where hubby is from. Hubby was an altar boy at the church we will be baptizing Gabby :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing? I came to thinking the other day - wouldn't it be fun to have a little meet up one day? I know we are all so far away from each other, but maybe we could make it work when kiddies are older? A mama and baby get together! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!! xoxo


----------



## animalcracker

HappyAuntie said:


> I apparently posted prematurely... betas today are not good - mc #4.

Happy Auntie - I came in today to congratulate you on your pregnancy and then read your most recent update. I am truly heartbroken for you:cry::cry::cry:

I cannot begin to understand how you are feeling right now. You are in my thoughts and prayers, my friend :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> I apparently posted prematurely... betas today are not good - mc #4.
> 
> Happy Auntie - I came in today to congratulate you on your pregnancy and then read your most recent update. I am truly heartbroken for you:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I cannot begin to understand how you are feeling right now. You are in my thoughts and prayers, my friend :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't have the words. Jules said it best. I'm just so sad for you right now. :nope::cry::hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

HappyAuntie said:


> I apparently posted prematurely... betas today are not good - mc #4.

Noooooooooooooo!!!! :cry: Life can be so unfair! :cry:


----------



## newmarriedgal

HA - I'm so sorry, my friend. My heart goes out to you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

quick update on my infection - today the visiting nurse told me the packing stuff (the wick they pack inside me) is looking green again, so it could be another infection. :( I really hope it is not, I see the dr on tuesday. I am back to my normal visiting nurse tomorrow, I hope she says things are not that bad.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my goodness NMG!! What is going on?? Have they answered why your body is so slow to heal right now? It seems like your immune system is being challenged. I pray your infection starts to heal soon. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Beth I hope they get that infection under control soon for you my dear!

HA :hug: so so sorry to hear your news :cry:

MA, yikes your house hunting adventure sounds more like a nightmare! I really hope you find that little hidden gem soon my dear!


Angela how was your scrap-booking weekend?? I'm jealous :rofl: May be another year or so before I can leave DH alone with a toddler and a baby! How did DH fare with Ethan?

Jules, love love love Gabriella's pics! :cloud9: What a beautiful baby you have there!

Hello to everyone else, Steph, Chris, Chris2, Anna, Carole, and anyone I've forgotten to mention by name! :hug:

AFM, 31 weeks tomorrow, still a bit of SPD but on the whole doing better. A GF and I had our Buffalo shopping trip on Saturday and I bought tons of stuff that we need for big Z and little Z. The max for a less than 24 hours is $100. I declared $300 and we were given a yellow slip and told to pull over. I was terrified I'd be fined or jailed, since I had spent over $1000 :blush: (we'd been making a list of everything we need for months for a second baby and a growing toddler and not buying anything here, plus I got DH's graduation present, a Nook Tablet - We don't have B&N in Canada...). Turns out they weren't searching us, just wanted to see receipts and have us pay 5% tax on the amount we exceeded, phew! Paid $16... What a close call though :blush:

I'm tired, but no signs of early labour, which I'm worried about since it means DH may not even be in town when it happens... Fingers crossed I make it to the C-section date!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all having a good day.

Jules your photos are so amazing, Ella looks just perfect. I told DH that we have to find a good photographer when Zara is born as I want some creative pics to capture those precious times.

Angela hope the weekend was fun and you didn't worry too much about Ethan, must have been strange to be away from him.

Nikki and Never hope the pregnancy's are going well for you both and you are not too tired:hugs:

Beth OUCH to the infection that sounds really tough. I hope that things get better soon :hugs:

Junebug glad things are going well for you and the shopping trip sounds great although customs always scare me. I had way too much when coming back from London and just wrapped most of it so I could say it was presents from family hahaha. I didn't realise that we are only 2 weeks apart, I am 29 weeks today.

AFM I have now had my first meeting with our Doula and it was great, she gave me so much information just need to try and get DH to read it now hahaha. I have another scan on Thursday which I just love and these will be every 2 weeks now. Then we have a birthing workshop on Friday morning. I can't believe that my due date is 11 weeks away, I am so excited now.

Take care all and hope to catch up with all your news soon :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Ok quick pop in to say hi and catch up. This will be brief but bear with me. 

Ma, good luck on the house hunt!! Be patient and I'm sure something will come up. Be vigilant as people are dishonest unfortunately and inspectors can be be crap. Have you ever watched The Holmes Inspection on HGTV??? 

HA I am truly heart broken for you!!! Many hugs me!!

Carol, I hit a wall in third trimester re: energy. Hanng in there but don't push yourself.

Cj, hope you are feeling better.

Beth, how's poppy ??? I love the nick name!!! How are you?? If you or anyone needs help on gass or fussiness I feel as if I could write a book. Just ask. 

Animal, beautiful photos!!!! She is so sweet!!! I too miss being pregnant. Am trying to work up the nerve to talk to DH about it. Good luck! 

Never, hang in there girl it will get better.

Rottpaw, how are you???

Svet, my bump buddy how are things???

Steph, how are you?? 

Afm, Jo was really sick last week with RSV. It's a respitory infection that at our altitude affects a baby's oxygen level. So instead of putting her on oxygen for a few days we went down to Denver. She is all better now but t threw us for a loop. She probably got it at daycare. Work is also crazy as I had my head employee quit because he broke a finger and felt he could no longer work. MEN!! They are such babies. Anywy had to scramble to cover the store for president's weekend and deal with taking baby to Denver. On the plus side I got the baby sleep book and Jo is doing really well and mapping great. Not sleeping through the night but only wakes up once or twice. As for me I have got to get back in the gym!! Anyone else having trouble finding the time?? Ohhh one last thing, made a bunch of baby food from scratch last weekend and it worked great and Jo loves them. I can recommend the baby food cook book I used if anyone is interested. 

If I forgot anyone I am so sorry and please forgive the numerous typos, sending this from I phone at coffee shop!! 

Take care,
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

WOW I missed a lot!!!


Happy Auntie &#8211; I am so sorry to hear your news! My heart and prayers are with you and your DH. 

Angela &#8211; YAY on Ethan crawling and almost walking! That is fantastic. How was your retreat? Please post some photos with is teeth!

Rebekah OMG on the house prices. If you only knew what the pricing was on houses here in Los Angeles 400k + and that is AFTER the houses have dropped! I am hoping soon to move to Denver area where the prices are more sensible. Good luck in your search, you will find the right house and it will have everything you want &#61514; My hat is off to you on eating Vegan and on starting yoga!!! That is fantastic!

Beth &#8211; Glad to hear that your incision is healing and that you can stop the antibiotics!! Also, glad that little Charlie/ Poppy is feeling better. Poop = good. Definitely sounds like a growth spurt. Hee hee on calling him Poppy on the phone with your mom. It is common that they tell you to wait 6-9 months before getting pregnant again due to the c-section. As you continue to bf you will lose more weight. 

Nikki &#8211; I totally understand about being anxious to tell but waiting until after 1st Trimester. It was so incredibly hard. I had to tell my mom around 10 weeks, because she was coming out (unfortunately, for her best friends funeral) to stay with us and I was throwing up at the smell of everything! I will be praying for a GREAT birthday and excellent news from the OB. Looking forward to hearing your parents and friends good cheer when tell them the news! There are still several people in here that are still pregnant so you are in good shape. 

Carole &#8211; I hope that you had a good time this weekend at your event. When is your next appointment? Looking forward to seeing photos of Zara from your scan. 

Jules &#8211; I so love the photos for baby Ella! What a beauty!!!

Twinkle &#8211; HIYA!!!

Chris &#8211; YAY on Sophie&#8217;s first tooth!!!! Woohoo! I&#8217;ve been lurking a lot too!

Never! Congrats on 2nd trimester. If you were having nausea (can&#8217;t remember sorry) it should start to subside

CJ &#8211; Glad you had a great shopping spree!

Pablo &#8211; Sorry to hear about Jo&#8217;s RSV. One of my other friends baby has it at the moment as well. Because Katelyn is Preemie, she has been getting RSV shots once a month since October. Apparently, preemies are more susceptible. I think her last one is in April. Please send me the name of the cook book. 

AFM &#8211; Katelyn is crawling and pulling herself up on EVERYTHING. She gets mad when I remove her from her crib because she has pulled herself up and is grabbing at the mobile (my husband took down the actual mobile, it is now just the music part still attached). Katelyn has yet another cold. It seems like every other week, her poor nose is running. She and I both hate wiping and suctioning the snot out of it. I still need to get the nose Frieda thing, but keep forgetting. Katelyn gave me a scare the other day. I had decided to give her a Gerber Puff again to see if she would put it in her mouth this time. She did, she put it to her lips and then stuck her tongue on it, then popped it into her mouth. Well that thing DID NOT dissolve immediately as it says on the box. It was sitting on the middle of her tongue and she started to make gagging motions. The second time she did this, I reached into her mouth and promptly grabbed the stupid thing out! Apparently, she is not ready for the puffs and neither is mommy. Anyway, I am searching for &#8220;themes&#8221; for Katelyn&#8217;s birthday as I will need to send out invitations in about 3 weeks! WOW where did the time go. On Friday I was in a meeting with a pregnant woman and was saying how I just had a baby&#8230;10 months AGO, that is no longer JUST having the baby. It feels like I just had her, but she is almost 1. Can&#8217;t believe how time is flying by. On that note, I need to head on out, my hubby is here for me. My stupid car is broken so he has been schlepping me to and from work. 

HUGS to all.
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> WOW I missed a lot!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Auntie  I am so sorry to hear your news! My heart and prayers are with you and your DH.
> 
> Angela  YAY on Ethan crawling and almost walking! That is fantastic. How was your retreat? Please post some photos with is teeth!
> 
> Rebekah OMG on the house prices. If you only knew what the pricing was on houses here in Los Angeles 400k + and that is AFTER the houses have dropped! I am hoping soon to move to Denver area where the prices are more sensible. Good luck in your search, you will find the right house and it will have everything you want &#61514; My hat is off to you on eating Vegan and on starting yoga!!! That is fantastic!
> 
> Beth  Glad to hear that your incision is healing and that you can stop the antibiotics!! Also, glad that little Charlie/ Poppy is feeling better. Poop = good. Definitely sounds like a growth spurt. Hee hee on calling him Poppy on the phone with your mom. It is common that they tell you to wait 6-9 months before getting pregnant again due to the c-section. As you continue to bf you will lose more weight.
> 
> Nikki  I totally understand about being anxious to tell but waiting until after 1st Trimester. It was so incredibly hard. I had to tell my mom around 10 weeks, because she was coming out (unfortunately, for her best friends funeral) to stay with us and I was throwing up at the smell of everything! I will be praying for a GREAT birthday and excellent news from the OB. Looking forward to hearing your parents and friends good cheer when tell them the news! There are still several people in here that are still pregnant so you are in good shape.
> 
> Carole  I hope that you had a good time this weekend at your event. When is your next appointment? Looking forward to seeing photos of Zara from your scan.
> 
> Jules  I so love the photos for baby Ella! What a beauty!!!
> 
> Twinkle  HIYA!!!
> 
> Chris  YAY on Sophies first tooth!!!! Woohoo! Ive been lurking a lot too!
> 
> Never! Congrats on 2nd trimester. If you were having nausea (cant remember sorry) it should start to subside
> 
> CJ  Glad you had a great shopping spree!
> 
> Pablo  Sorry to hear about Jos RSV. One of my other friends baby has it at the moment as well. Because Katelyn is Preemie, she has been getting RSV shots once a month since October. Apparently, preemies are more susceptible. I think her last one is in April. Please send me the name of the cook book.
> 
> AFM  Katelyn is crawling and pulling herself up on EVERYTHING. She gets mad when I remove her from her crib because she has pulled herself up and is grabbing at the mobile (my husband took down the actual mobile, it is now just the music part still attached). Katelyn has yet another cold. It seems like every other week, her poor nose is running. She and I both hate wiping and suctioning the snot out of it. I still need to get the nose Frieda thing, but keep forgetting. Katelyn gave me a scare the other day. I had decided to give her a Gerber Puff again to see if she would put it in her mouth this time. She did, she put it to her lips and then stuck her tongue on it, then popped it into her mouth. Well that thing DID NOT dissolve immediately as it says on the box. It was sitting on the middle of her tongue and she started to make gagging motions. The second time she did this, I reached into her mouth and promptly grabbed the stupid thing out! Apparently, she is not ready for the puffs and neither is mommy. Anyway, I am searching for themes for Katelyns birthday as I will need to send out invitations in about 3 weeks! WOW where did the time go. On Friday I was in a meeting with a pregnant woman and was saying how I just had a baby10 months AGO, that is no longer JUST having the baby. It feels like I just had her, but she is almost 1. Cant believe how time is flying by. On that note, I need to head on out, my hubby is here for me. My stupid car is broken so he has been schlepping me to and from work.
> 
> HUGS to all.
> Steph

:rofl: I'm trying to find a "theme" for Amelia's birthday and she's not even 5 months yet. :haha: Let me know what your planning because I've been trying to figure out what 1 year olds can actually do. I'm sure having several 1 year olds in a room will cause meltdowns. :rofl: I was thinking about a party at Barnes and Noble but they don't do party's. ((this said as Amelia starts raspberries. :haha ))

I've heard about CA having TERRIBLE prices on the homes. It's similar to NY City :hugs: You pay more per square foot for less.

Glad all is well with Katelyn concerning the cheese puff. 


Anna, so glad to hear Jo is better from the RSV. It's a BAD thing to have and I can't imagine how worse it can be at an elevated level. No, I haven't seen that show. I'm going to see if it's on Youtube though. It could help us out a bit. Thanks!

Carole, my Doula was LOVELY! So worth the money. She also was there for Doug. Doug felt faint when they started cutting me open. He's a nurse but it made him ill to have this happen close to him. I wasn't his patient but someone he loved. The Doula shared he was getting faint, kept him calm, kept me calm and things went on. It was beautiful!

CJ, had they detained you, I could have visited. :rofl: Buffalo isn't very far from Syracuse. About 2 hours. Glad all went well though. I can't see them detaining you. NY State needs as much money as we can get for our economy. Your actually HELPING us, not hindering by spending that much. :winkwink::flower:

I can't believe your 31wks already. It's FLOWN by. :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL MA, what an occasion for a visit eh? It is the Canadian customs we have to clear when heading back home, so you would have had to come to our side of the border :haha: i know, it's ridiculous how fast time has gone by...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL MA, what an occasion for a visit eh? It is the Canadian customs we have to clear when heading back home, so you would have had to come to our side of the border :haha: i know, it's ridiculous how fast time has gone by...

REALLY? I haven't been to Canada in awhile so who knows what it will cost us when we bring things home. I wonder if it would have been cheaper to send the items by mail. I know they do it in England. It's usually cheaper to send it than go through customs. :wacko: I better figure things out. I need my passport renewed and both Doug and Amelia need theirs. I hear we could get some sort of license instead but it makes no sense. I'd rather pay for the passport.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

If you come shop in Canada, then it's the US customs that you would have to clear on your way back. I don't know what the 24 hour max is for US citizens shopping here. For us, the max is $100. No, I find that buying online in the US and having goods imported is more expensive as I routinely get slammed with import duty taxes by the Canadian customs. MUCH cheaper to shop there in person and only declare a portion of your spending :rofl:


----------



## pablo797

Ma, just got Jo's passport in the mail!! As for The Holmes Inspection it's a show where this guy whose a contractor goes around and fixes peole's homes for problems that the original building inspector missed. An they miss A LOT!!!! So stay vigilant, what I've taken away from the show is that it's REALLY hard to get a good home inspector. 

Svet, first tooth!!! 

I have skimmed the last few pages, so I may have missed something, but has anyone heard from Heartree?? 

Twinkle, hi!! 

Have a good Tuesday all!! 
P.s. Steph I will get the name of the cookbook for you soon!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks so much ladies for all who asked about my scrap booking weekend. It was great, and details to follow, but I came home to a very sick munchkin and, after seval days of hi fever and misery all the way around, we are off to the dr. This afternoon. Update to follow. Hugs and love to all and Anna, hearty is still doing great at about 17 weeks I think! Yay!

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Thanks Angela! I don't think I'll breath easy until she has that baby and everyone is healthy. Hope Ethan feels better soon. So sorry he is so sick!! Lots of hugs from me. 

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna! I agree and I think Amanda feels the same!

So my poor little guy has a viral respiratory infection, ear infection and rash (from the virus). But he is such a little trooper, you would never know he is so sick. He is playing and hanging out just like usual, and only really gets fussy when the fever gets really high. So far, his highest fever this round has been 103.6, which is just too scary to me. :cry: but the dr did not seem too concerned about it as long as it is controlled. Well, at two last night he was 103 and hubby andi were sitting up rubbing him down with wet washcloths. Poor little guy! 

Anyway, we just got home from the dr and pharmacy/store run. I'm exhausted lol! 

The scrap booking retreat was awesome, and I got about halfway done with the album for our last major vacation. Yay! Itwas really fun to get to visit with one of my oldest and dearest friends, the only downside was that the camp cabin bunks were not so comfy as we remembered from when we were fourteen :dohh::dohh::dohh: they basically consist of a very thin mattress over plywood, and I literally slept only twenty minutes the first night. Sigh. But it was fun nonetheless, and we will probably go every year now that we know about that particular retreat. Think I will take my own egg crate/foam mattress next time though! :haha:

So sorry I have not yt read back but I will, and will respond in more depth shortly. Hugs and love to all!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Angela I'm sorry to hear Ethan is so sick. Poor lil dude.

Anna I'm glad Jo is better. So scary when these lil ones arent well. Sophie had a horrible cough last month. Just breaks your heart to hear it. 

Fantastic news about hearttree. :thumbup: 

Still sending massive :hugs: HA's way xo

Quickie post. Typing one handed on the iPhone.

Sophie cut her 2nd tooth the other day. :cloud9: Shes almost mastered sitting unaided too!!! Growing up so fast. 

Junebug you're so brave at customs!!! Lol $16 is nothing. Did you wear/hide the stuff you bought had they searched you? I've done that before lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

Thank for the heads up! 

Angela, it's so sad when they get sick. Poor little guy. I've never been to a scrapping party. I actually don't know HOW to scrap. I need to learn though since I'm trying to get Amelia's photo's together not to mention our wedding and honeymoon.

AFM: I found THE HOUSE. Thing is, I'm not quite sure whether the owner will accept our offer. We can go a "little" higher (which I'm not telling the realtors) but I'm holding off excitement until we know. We'll see if they accept the offer. It fits our needs is on a very good street and in a good school system in case we decide NOT to homeschool, has a HUGE 4 part basement with a bar...in another section a wood stove. Workshop and you can walk to the garage which is car and a half in size. Backyard is cute but eventually the pine tree will need to go out and a fence put up. CUTE new shed with a workshop and all electrical outlets. Kitchen is update but needs new appliances eventually and a sidewalk to the driveway is needed. It will also need some piping replaced but we called several plumbers in the area who all seemed to say the same thing. It's something they do all the time. It helped to call around to see what we'd be working with and if it was worth it to us. It's within walking distance to the Seneca River too. 

While I have my heart set on it, if the seller refuses our offer, then I know there will be others eventually.

I'd like to hear how Hearty is doing too.


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies

Rebekah great news on the house and so exciting for you guys, I really hope that the offer works out for you but I do like your thinking now that you have found this one so if it doesn't pan out you know that there are good ones out there it just takes a little more searching. I know you will get there just think how patient you were with TTC if you can ride that out you can do anything:hugs:

Svet oh my 2 teeth, such a big milestone. Hope Sophie is not suffering too much with the pain of teething.

Angela so sorry to hear about little Ethan:cry: So upsetting when little ones are poorly. I am hoping that he fights this off real soon and you can get some rest:hugs:

Pablo very cool that you have a passport for Jo and btw DH and I watch the Holmes programme here in Bahrain on cable and we love it.

Steph wow how time has flown it really doesn't seem that long ago that Katelyn was born but so exciting that you get to plan a party for her:hugs:

AFM have nearly made it through another week at work, my boss is travelling tomorrow so I have decided to take a days leave as I need to catch up on household chores, paying bills etc as have just been so tired all week that these things have suffered. I also have my hospital appointment tomorrow morning so get to have another scan and see Zara again. I know she has got so much bigger as I can feel the difference when I touch her through my belly. Friday we have our birthing worshop as it was postponed last weekend and then a friends 30th birthday lunch. Saturday I just plan on relaxing at home charging my batteries before another week at work.

Hope you all have a great day and catch up later :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela, hope Ethan is better soon, poor little guy!!! I hate it when they're sick...

Steph, wow so exciting to be planning a first year birthday party! We did a safari theme for Z, she loves lions and giraffes. Her cake was a giraffe. We have pics up on my FB (BTW, happy to add ladies if interested in becoming FB friends! I think because of my job I'm very well hidden, may need to search by email address so PM me!).

Rebekah so excited for you on the house! I hope the seller accepts your offer!

Mike Holmes is a Toronto contractor, I have some friends who got him to do work on their house. Many of those shows on that network are based in Toronto! I used to watch it all the time while on mat leave. 

Carole I hear you RE: work. I am counting down myself! Only 6 weeks and 3 days left (including today since it's 9:15AM :haha:). With my hip pain this morning though I was wondering how I'd keep chugging along :cry: I have another apt with my chiro on Friday, and likely Monday as well...

:hug: to everyone!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - Sorry to hear about Ethan's respitory infection. Poor little guy! I know that it is very stressful for you and your hubby. I hope that he feels better soon. Hopefully with Spring around the corner, he won't catch any more colds, etc. Also, thank you for the update on Amanda. 

Rebekah - YAY on the house. It sounds amazing! If the sellers do accept your offer, please send us photos! Is it an ok distance from Doug's job? I know you were concerned about that on a previous house you looked at. 

Carole - you are almost done! Enjoy your birthing workshop. It should be fun. Let us know how your Dr appointment goes.

CJ - I sent your PM with my FB info, please friend me so I can see your photos. 

AFM - I was thinking about doing a ladybug theme for Katie's bday. I always call her my Katiebug the Ladybug so that is why. I found some cute lady bug invitations, plates, etc. Waddya think?
https://www.birthdayexpress.com/Lad...hday-Party-Supplies/58141/PartyKitDetail.aspx

I have a few other options, but thought that would be cute. We are going to have it in the park, I just hope it doesnt rain. I am off to lunch. I hope that everyone is doing well and having a great day.

Best,
Steph


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Adorable, I love it!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies
selfish quick post as Charlie is gone to a meeting and I finally have stopped crying to post this. I am so upset and angry at Charlie but I know it's hormones driving most of it....

Poppy has been going through some reflux issues and I'm still off my feet most of the day due to the infection and Charlie has been working from home in the mornings and going into work for a few hours each afternoon. He told me last week he could probably work from home almost indefinitely if need be..... today he came home before another meeting he had to go to and poppy and I were upstairs vegging out and feeding. Charlie comes in all hurried and aggravated to say he had to run but this wasn't working as his work was now suffering and I wasn't getting better. I told him he didn't need to come home (as I do each day, I keep telling him we are just fine). He suggested a mother's helper to come in and help me out. I FLIPPED out. Not that I have anything against them but his tone was so abrupt and made me feel like I couldn't take care of my own baby. I told him he didn't have to keep coming home that we were just fine and he said it was too long for me to be alone with the baby - he said that to me before when he had to go to the market and said he was worried to leave us alone together. It seems like he doesn't trust me alone with the baby! I'm very upset about this as he is driving me crazy being home all the time working and his attitude about my being alone with the baby is upsetting. He even suggested to have a girl who is the daughter of the woman who cleaned out house once and is slightly developmentally slow come over. I was SHOCKED as we joked before about how she is 21 and looks and acts 15 and is very nice but NOT someone we would ever trust to take care of our baby (she is thinking of going to college to be a daycare assistant). So needless to say when he said, maybe we should call her, I flipped again saying he would trust HER with the baby but not me??? The girl who had to take her sneakers off and borrow a pair of my slippers because she splashed some water on her sneakers and acts like a flightly 15 year old? Yet me, the mom, isn't freaking fit to tend my own baby? I said the only issue I had was going up and down the stairs and we could avoid that. Charlie got the message I think and said he was only trying to help and as he was leaving he said he would hurry and be quick so he could come home soon as I was ready to throw him out - i don't think he gets how upsetting it is to think he doesn't think I can handle this.

ok, obviously venting is not helping me as I'm getting more and more upset. I know Charlie is under stress from my infection not healing and work pressure and it is coming out against me but I'm so upset right now. sigh.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Beth, I hope Charlie realizes that you can be trusted 100% with Poppy... Having a baby puts a tremendous amount of strain onto most couples' relationship, I remember that very well. Things DO get better, just keep talking about how you are feeling to him and keep communication flowing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! :hug:

Well, the house didn't work out. It's okay though. He bought the house from auction for 50k and remodeled it and tried to flip it. There were a couple issues we were planning to fix but he rejected our offer. Turns out he wants to MAKE 45k off the deal on top of what the house is worth after remodeling it. I have NO IDEA who will give him what he wants. He made a very bad investment in our opinion to want more than what we offered. I feel bad if someone takes him up on his offer. They're CRAZY if they want the house that bad to give the guy 45k profit. Are you kidding me?! So we're out looking again. I'm at peace we made the decision to live within our means. I'd say it was a wiser choice than living above it and not being able to enjoy the house. :winkwink:

Beth. Oh, I'm sorry. Men don't often think that how they speak can often come out insensitive. Doug has just started to figure this out. :wacko: I'm assuming he may think you have PPD?? Is that why he's worried about you being alone with the baby? I know I had some emotional moments with Amelia. Some like you where I'd cry because she couldn't be consoled and I wasn't sure what to do...Doug would take her like your hubby and calm her. It's gotten MUCH better I can assure you. It's hard during the transition period for parents to get used to have a new baby around. I'm guessing this happens no matter how many children you have when you bring home an infant. 

Hopefully when he gets home you can discuss the issue together and work it out. He probably feels bad because he wants to be there for you and the baby but has to work. He can't be two places at once and sounds like he'd love to be snuggling up with his wife and baby. Women go through guilt when leaving baby to go back to work, I'm sure men can feel that way as well.

In the meantime, if you are feeling like you may have PPD make sure you take care of yourself and get the rest and time YOU need. On the other hand...KNOWING what it's like with a baby with REFLUX (she still has a little bit) It's no cake walk and sometimes it's hard to sleep or deal with the crying that comes with it. I'm learning the techniques that work for Amelia and wish I knew then what I know NOW as it's starting to finally go away. You'll find what works and what doesn't and then the baby will change it over again. Haha

Praying you feel better now and that you'll both talk and move on. I understand your frustration. ESPECIALLY with a new baby. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Hugs to Beth. My DH is a typical Libra who already has one DD. He will be EXACTLY the same as your DH, I fear. I see the signs.


----------



## pablo797

Beth,

So sorry about DH!!! Josephine had colic and it was HORIBLE!! She's just gone off her medication. Anyway if she wasn't sleeping she was crying, screaming really until we figured out what was wrong. Point is my DH KEPT BLAMBING ME!! I couldn't believe it. There I was dealing with a never ending crying new born and he kept saying it was my milk, I shouldn't eat this or drink that or I was doing any number of things wrong. It was like everything I did was wrong and what I needed from him was support not criticism. It seems like couples with new babies are under so much stress they need to blame someone for things if not everything is not perfect. But it shouldn't be you. I agree with CJ, try keeping the lines of communication. We shut ours down and I still harbor a lot of animosity toward my DH. I feel as if his criticism was a huge factor in my milk issues. 

Ok sorry this was supposed to be about you not me. Sounds like you're both under some stress which is totally normal!! And a baby with reflux is so hard. Maybe try suggesting to Charlie that extra help would be good but someone you pick. Or maybe he was under prepared for how hard a new baby is to care for. Remember he adores you. From all your posts I've had the best feeling about your relationship. 

I don't know if I said anything helpful, but we all know what a tough situation your in with a new baby, made even harder by the infection. 

Angela, hugs and kisses to Ethan, hope he feels better soon, poor little guy.

Ma, think you have a great attitude toward the house. Some people get way too emotional and make bad financial decisions.

CJ, 6 weeks left??!! Can't believe you know mike Holmes. Can u get me his autograph?? LOL just kidding. 

Carol, take the personal day and take care of yourself. Must be getting close sounds like your nesting. 

Svet, our babies are opposite, Jo's sitting by herself this last week but still no teeth. 

Steph, love the party idea!! So cute!!

AFM, work work, work. But Jo's started eating food just this last week and has gone from just a few spoonfuls to a three course dinner in a few days. I call her my little phirana (sp). She attacks her food like a crazy baby. Apparently just like her mom never met a meal I didn't like. 

Anyway, happy Wednesday !! Hugs to Beth and god luck!! 

Forgive all typos, i phone typing


----------



## caroleb73

I have just come back from my rountine appointment and the Dr. shared with me that I have to have another radiographer scan next week as they picked up an enlarged brain ventricle at my 20 week scan and need to check it again. They wouldn't give me anymore information when I asked what this could mean just told me that they wanted to check if it was still a problem and would discuss it with me after the scan on Tuesday if still present.

I am now at home crying and so scared as have looked this up and it could mean so many quite big problems. Why didn't they tell me at 20 weeks.

I don't want to worry DH as he panicks so much so have shared this with our Doula who has agreed to come with me on Tuesday.

Has anyone else had any experience of this, I am so worried.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Carole honey I'm so sorry they scared you like that, and I can't believe they would not tell you what it means or what to expect! I'm even wondering if it could be a mistake since they supposedly picked it up at 20 weeks but are just now saying something about it?? I don't have any experience on this point but maybe CJ can shed some light on what it may mean. She is a doctor and has helped many of us better understand the medical issues we run across. 

Hugs and prayers and TRY not to worry. I have had several friends on the boards have things like this turn up on a scan and the baby turns out to be FINE and I'm praying the same for you and Zara! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

And girls I am so sorry I haven't caught up and responded yet - my mother in law arrives today and it will be busy today but i should defo have a chance to catch up this weekend. 

But meanwhile I just want to say its Ethan's every first birthday today!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We are SO excited and are planning a bit of a party next weekend. (BTW Steph, i LOVE Kateybug the Ladybug.... That is PERFECT for your theme!). We will do a teddy bear theme. I wanted Paddington, my all time favorite bear, but could not find invitations ANYWHERE. so, general teddy bear theme it is lol!

Okay more update to come soon. Hugs and love! Must go clean this wreck of a house for mynMIL to arrive. Eek!

:hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Thanks Angela,

I called the midwife and pushed for more info and then my Doula went to the hospital in person and found the Dr who did my 20 week scan and pushed him on the situation. They have now said that these things can be "transient" so can change and that they are checking again to make really sure there is no problem. They said that because this is the time that the brain goes through rapid development it is a good time to check. She told him off a bit and made him change me appointment so I get to go on Sunday now at 7.30am so at least I don't have so long to wait.

Been checking on here and some ladies have gone through this and been ok and said that the measurements can vary from day to day and whoever does the scan.

I am trying to hang in there but DH broke down in tears at work when I told him. Nothing ever seems easy:cry:


----------



## rottpaw

No, it's rarely easy and I think especially for us at 35+ because we just depaerately want at least ONE healthy baby and anything that can go wrong scares us to death. I am so glad the doula is so helpful, and now you don't have to wait quite as long to doubt check. I know one of our march girls last year was told her sons head was lemon shaped (!!!!) and they scared her half to death, but he is perfectly FINE. So I know it is hard but please try not to worry! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Carole :hug: :hug: :hug:

First of all, if it would have been severe they definitely would have mentioned it at your 20 week scan. My gut feeling is that it is "borderline" because they said nothing, and most cases I see with borderline ventriculomegaly turn out perfectly fine! Is the apt you have on Sunday to repeat the ultrasound to check where the measurement stands now?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy happy first birthday Ethan!!!! Wow, how time has flown! I love your teddy bear theme Angela, and can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## caroleb73

Thanks CJ all I have been told is that they want to redo the radiographer scan again as at this stage of pregnancy they should be able to tell if there is still a problem or not. They said they would check the ventricle again and said that all other organs were fine. I didn't even realise what this meant until I came home and looked up on the internet they just wouldn't give me any info of what this really was or the possible scenarios.

I am scared senseless as to be honest could cope with a problem with heart etc as there is more that can be done but the brain is just so scary.

I am supposed to be going to our birthing workshop tomorrow but really can't face it. Just want to know one way or the other if our baby is ok or not.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh hun, the dangers of the internet! Yes, very large ventricles can be associated with chromosomal changes, hydrocephalus (water on the brain) and other genetic syndromes BUT like I said, if they weren't too concerned at 20 weeks, I really really doubt that Zara's ventricles are in that scary range :hug: PLEASE stay off the internet until your scan on Sunday! Most cases with slightly increased measurements at 20 weeks NORMALIZE by the following scan and the babies are perfectly fine! I know that it's difficult after what you read to try and be positive, but I really feel based on the info I have that Zara will be in this "perfectly fine" category! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Carole - oh my goodness, how scary! I'm so sorry you are going through this! And how crappy that they won't even give you a bit of info. Thank god for CJ to calm our fears. :) I am sure things will be just fine and there is nothing to worry about but you are both in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you to all who didn't peg me as a hormone-crazy lady with my post yesterday. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Here's the thing - the reflux is pretty nasty but Poppy doesn't really cry at all. He is just UP and Awake ALL THE TIME and spits up constantly. And I mean constantly! I follow the dr's orders and burp him often and keep him upright for 30 minutes after a feeding - even in the middle of the night - and the second I put him down to finish the swaddle (I like to feed with his arms out of the swaddle) he spits everything up. And then wants to feed again. Then spits up again, then feeds again. I have even kept him upright for over an hour after feedings and it doesn't matter, he still spits up (and arches his little back when feeding, poor thing). Last night I got about an hour sleep and that wasn't even a solid hour. I was trying to be nice and not wake DH as he has a few meetings today but I am pooped. We have his bassinet on an incline and that has helped a lot, just not last night as he was up alllllllllllll night. The ped. said to go off all gassy foods for me and see, then I may have to go off of all dairy too see, or even use some rice cereal now. We see him again Monday, I'm hoping for the cereal route.

So when DH got home last night, I was calmer :winkwink: but almost lost it because Poppy was fussing and he took him and bam, suddenly he was fine. annoying. So I said to him that I was really hurt from what he said earlier and frankly insulted that he makes me feel like I can't take care of my own baby and he apologized and said he feels so overwhelmed because the Drs and visiting nurses keep telling him I can't do much and need to rest so he feels like he has to do more but he can't due to work. So I asked him what the heck it was beyond the stairs (which are still tough for me) that he felt he needed to rush home every hour to check up on us...... he said he was stressed out because he had to do the laundry and food shopping and some of the cooking besides worrying about Poppy and me. Laundry. LAUNDRY!!!! Are you freaking kidding me? Laundry?!?!?!? I know he hates to do laundry but I thought we were ok as he puts it in the machines, then I fold them when dry. Sigh. And I've signed up for peapod - that is a supermarket around here that delivers and told him Poppy has plenty of clothes, leave the damn laundry. 

I asked him if he thought I had PPD and he said no, he just feels overwhelmed with my not healing fast, Poppy's reflux and work being crazy busy. i told him he doesn't have to come home all the time, we are just fine and said he wants to because he misses us. So I know there are some misplaced aggression venting to me lately. He asked if I thought I had PPD and I said no, but I am hormonal! I love taking care of Poppy when I have him and don't feel sad or depressed at all, I just am frustrated with him and his over-protectiveness! I think he got the point and we were OK the rest of the night once we got it all out. I told him how I feel when he makes stupid comments :growlmad: about how there is something wrong with the baby because he feeds all the time or spits up all the time or doesn't sleep except for in our arms (if we put him down, he just fusses loudly but no crying and that can be tough to listen to). He doesn't get that Poppy is too little to have a sense of time yet, so he will sleep all day and be up some at night - he is just 3 weeks old for heaven's sake! sigh. But thank you all for your support :hugs:, i love him to pieces but sometimes I just want to smack him.

Seriously.....Laundry. :dohh:


----------



## animalcracker

newmarriedgal said:


> Seriously.....Laundry. :dohh:

:rofl: oh Beth honey - hugs! :hugs:
As both Junebug and Rebekah stated, the transition from just the two of you to adding a new baby in the mix can sometimes put a strain on any relationship. You should have seen Tony and I go at it the first two nights! LOL - we were on zero sleep and I was very emotional due to the hormone crash and we took it out on each other. Thankfully we both realized what we were doing, stopped and apologized and agreed that if Gabby has a bad day/night, we will handle it together and stop being in a snit with each other. 

I am sure Charlie is just very worried about you and also stressed (as you are, dealing with a newborn colicky baby and an infection!). I do hope it gets better.
PS: Can you believe our babies are going to be a month old on Monday?!!


----------



## animalcracker

CaroleB :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling right now while you wait for your next ultrasound. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated, I am sure everything will be okay. I will be thinking about you.:hugs:

Angela - happy birthday to Ethan today! I can't believe he is one already! I love the Paddington Bear theme for him - I grew up with Paddington Bear, as he is a very popular children's character back in the UK. I can't wait to see pictures! Is he feeling better?

Steph, I love the ladybug theme for Katelyn!:thumbup:

Rebekah - I am sorry about the house falling through. I hope something great comes up for you guys very soon!

AFM, Gabriella is doing well. She gets the hiccups a LOT and she gets ever so upset when she gets them and starts wailing :cry: Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to do when she gets them? I try everything to soothe her but nothing works :cry:

I still have 8 weeks left of maternity leave but I am already thinking about having to go back to work and I don't want to:cry::cry::cry:. Although I work from home, I will have a new role when I go back (it is a bit of a promotion) and I know my work day is going to be crazy.

We were thinking of paying the wife of a friend of ours to come to our home and look after Gabriella part time, but I don't know if it will work as she has to leave at 2:30pm to pick up her kids. So I am thinking daycare instead. There is one literally 2 mins away from our home that we visited while I was pregnant. I get a good vibe from them but the thought of not having her home breaks my heart. :cry: 

What do you guys do about childcare?

Hope all is well with everyone else !! :hugs:xoxo


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jules, hiccups can be a sign of reflux. Maybe see your doc? Reflux is really painful, it's acid coming up from the stomach and burning the esophagus... Beth, same with you hun, it sounds like Charlie's reflux is severe enough to warrant meds. Zoë had SEVERE reflux, she didn't gain weight for 2 months because it hurt her so much to feed that she would resist eating and just cry at the breast. When we started medication (Prevacid), we had a new baby, the breast feeding improved, she stopped puking and crying when she was feeding. It took TWO months for my doctor to take it seriously. Please pursue it and don't wait for your babes to be "failure to thrive"! I was so frustrated when the medication helped so much, since no one would listen to my concerns and I was blaming myself :cry:


----------



## animalcracker

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jules, hiccups can be a sign of reflux. Maybe see your doc? Reflux is really painful, it's acid coming up from the stomach and burning the esophagus... Beth, same with you hun, it sounds like Charlie's reflux is severe enough to warrant meds. Zoë had SEVERE reflux, she didn't gain weight for 2 months because it hurt her so much to feed that she would resist eating and just cry at the breast. When we started medication (Prevacid), we had a new baby, the breast feeding improved, she stopped puking and crying when she was feeding. It took TWO months for my doctor to take it seriously. Please pursue it and don't wait for your babes to be "failure to thrive"! I was so frustrated when the medication helped so much, since no one would listen to my concerns and I was blaming myself :cry:

Hey JuneBug

At first I thought it was reflux/gas, but our pediatrician said that wasn't the case. She said that a gassy/colicky baby will show signs, such as drawing its legs up to it's chest in pain, and she doesn't do that. Our pediatrician said that hiccups are really common in newborns.

I do give her a product called 'Colic Calm' sometimes when she gets the hiccups (which works wonders: https://www.coliccalm.com/). It's Gripe Water and stops the hiccups, so she stops crying. She is gaining weight really well (up a pound since birth 3 weeks ago) and she eats like a horse.

As far as babies go, she doesn't cry that much. Only when she is wet or hungry - and gets the hiccups! They occur a few times a day. I just think she gets frustrated :( Breaks my heart when she cries!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies :hi:

I am currently on the ttc 35+ thread, but hoping to move over here soon, just feel a bit anxious about doing it yet (iykwim)

anyway I hope you don't mind if I just posted a link for carole - there is whole thread of ladies who had the same news as you, I thought it might help?

https://www.babyandbump.com/gestati...eral-ventriculomegaly-22w-support-thread.html

Hope that's ok.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK Jules. Zoë never arched, had tons of hiccups and cried with feeds. You can have "silent reflux" too where the babies have hiccups and crying without puking. I'm not sure I agree 100% with your pediatrician. At least she's gaining weight! Gripe water never worked for Z, I guess because she truly did have reflux!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Trying to catch up here.

Carole, I'm so sorry about what your going through. While we didn't have issues like you we were asked to have a pediatric cardiologist appointment in MY opinion too early. We ended up waiting WEEKS for a second fetal ultrasound. The 1st cardiologist jumped the gun and assumed without any REAL diagnosis but a "hunch" that Amelia could have Fetal ASD Arterial Septal Defect. I was worried for WEEKS. It ticked me off to no end that not only did he assume she had it from what now was a shadow of the picture they got but he also went into detail to share that it was mostly assumed with down syndrome. So I was upset for my daughters health and well being. It was CJ here that put my heart at ease until we got an "official" picture later on in my trimester. I will NEVER let them do that fetal ultrasound again until I'm close to 20wks. 

This is obviously different than the brain scan, however I've learned from this past pregnancy NOT to jump the gun. Often they like to be thorough which is AWESOME! However, sometimes they say too much too soon without having a detailed diagnosis where in our case, had they waited a few weeks, they would have seen her heart better (she was breech the whole time) and wouldn't have started talking through their noses about things that didn't end up to be a problem. I'm the type of person that likes a "KNOW when you actually KNOW" kinda person and not a dx by guessing-game until the facts come out. :wacko: 

Let CJ's comments help put your mind at ease for right now UNLESS you get facts. Then you can figure things out from there. FEAR is only going to put you over the edge at a time you need to be calm for both you and baby. Right now there's no proof. Cross that bridge when you get there dear and try not to google EVER AGAIN. :wacko: oh golly did that put me over the edge too. :rofl: One symptom could cause MANY outcomes and it's just not the type of stress you and baby need right now. 

Beth, Oh goodness! :rofl: I'm STILL hormonal. I swear the progesterone injection I had to keep Amelia from preterm stayed in my system for MONTHS after. I ended up with post PUPPS which usually take place DURING pregnancy, and I still have a lump on my rear-end that's from the oil. I wonder if my progesterone is still high so I'm going to call tomorrow to see what my levels are. 

It takes time to get through the emotional aspect, lack of sleep, new lifestyle, etc.

REFLUX. Holy moly! Amelia had it all. The arching back, the slight spitup, terrible crying fits (we didn't know it was because she was on her back until we figured she had reflux) sleeping issue and LOTS of hiccups. poor kid. She's getting better. I think my milk wasn't efficient enough for her. What I was eating..the fact that I have PCOS and am hypothyroid/type II diabetic on meds...I just think it didn't give her what she needed along with her peanut butter tongue. So going to formula (she's on Neutromogen) for reflux has been very helpful. I pumped and froze for her cereal. 

I know now more for next pregnancy and will speak up a bit more and know that I know my baby and his or her needs more than several Dr.'s with different opinions for the same issue. :winkwink: 

I'm also finding that I'm less Neurotic with her now. She needs room to explore and enjoy the world. Me hovering over her will only make her anxious. So I'm laying off. It's helpful for us both because I'm LESS stressed about her. Of course I went from one thing to now another where I'm stressing over getting the heck out of here. :lol:

Yesterday the new girl who moved in to the rental next to ours, her new roomate :wacko: and several other girls were fighting with their mother. (apple doesn't fall too far from the tree) Fighting from 9pm until my husband got home at midnight. They shut the heck up and at 2am this morning one of them with their boyfriend started pounding on the door (second time this week). I finally went out and reminded them it was 2am and my daughter was asleep. They informed me they were locked out. :wacko: Either go somewhere for the night or flipping get another key idiot! Beer cans all over the lawn. So much for the landlord wanting to get rid of riff raff out of the community. He's not really caring about the constant men coming in and out of the place next door or the fact that the lawn is now filled with mud because they're parking all over the lawn. I should remember what it was like to be in my 20's but I was flipping out f-bombs in arguments every night with a poor little 3 year old in my presence while smoking like stacks bringing a different man over EVERY night (or so it seems). I also find it embarassing that this chick comes out in just a blanket in the middle of winter to smoke on the sidewalk at noon when we have guests over and also in front of my husband.

Oh is it going to take all I've got not to knock some sense into these kids. As a former foster parent, I'm just sick over this poor little boy being in the middle of it. You could here him trying to divert the arguments yesterday by saying..mommy!! mommy look!! Mommy I love you....but nobody even acknowledged he was there. Not to mention we were hearing MORE than we needed to know about court dates and mis-parenting. :wacko:

Hopefully I don't sound like I'm on some pedestal. I'm just frustrated and have to be "patient, kind, gentle, etc..... It's a far cry from saying what's on my mind".


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Welcome PurpleLou. I remember you and Congrats! I thought you deserved a separate post. lol :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## animalcracker

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK Jules. Zoë never arched, had tons of hiccups and cried with feeds. You can have "silent reflux" too where the babies have hiccups and crying without puking. I'm not sure I agree 100% with your pediatrician. At least she's gaining weight! Gripe water never worked for Z, I guess because she truly did have reflux!

Our pediatrician never mentioned silent reflux or anything of that nature - just gave us signs to look for (as if she would be in pain)? She sleeps rather soundly at night - up to 5 hours at a time, sometimes. She's really rather a happy baby 90% of the time, but those hiccups when they happen really frustrate her. 

Sometimes she will have the hiccups and she is calm through them.

I have another appointment with the pediatrician next Friday, so I am going to ask about silent reflux and see what she says.

Do babies with reflux generally not want to eat because of the pain (like your Zoe?) Because our little Gabby eats like a horse LOL


----------



## animalcracker

It's 8:40pm and Gabriella is sleeping in her bassinet after a good feed :thumbup:

I've been rather emotional today - a lot of crying for no reason! When I get emotional I go to Tony and tell him 'I feel emotional!' and he makes me laugh, gives me a cuddle and makes me feel better. 

A couple of his friends' wives had severe PPD so he's been very worried about that with me, which is why I don't keep how I am feeling from him. The hormone crash following childbirth is brutal sometimes - it's like PMS x 1000 on steroids, right? How long does it take for hormones to stabilize? LOL

Rebekah - it breaks my heart to think that about that little 3 year old boy in the middle of that situation you described. Since having Gabriella, I get very upset when I hear or think about children in unsafe conditions or with uncaring parents. :cry: Being a mother really made me feel so much more protective of not just my child, but other children too. No child should grow up with a miserable upbringing.


----------



## pablo797

Just a quick note,

Jules, Josephine was opposite of Zoe but same problem. SEVERE reflux. However she ate non stop to try and soothe the pain. She was gaining a pound a week!! Eating up to 6-8 oz as a new born!! It was crazy. I am not an advocate for giving your kids drugs if it's not necessary, but like Zoe, we were put on a Prevacid solutab and it worked wonders. A while new baby. We were lucky our doctors took us seriously. Helped Josephine cried all through the appointment. Good luck. Go with your instincts.

Carole, sounds like CJ Had some great info. Many hugs. I am sure everyone is right and it will turn out to be nothing, but so hard not to worry. Hug hug hug.

AFM, baby throwing up all day, no fever. Any advice?? Doctor said to stop all dairy and go with pedialite and water mixture. We've done that and she's doing well. Sleeping now. will give her a bottle of clear fluids again tonight for first feeding then milk for second as it will have been 12 hrs since last throw up. DH thinks it's a return of reflux but it smells like vomit not formula and she's been off reflux meds for 10 days with no I'll effect. Wouldn't she have experienced a relapse before this?? Any advice appreciated.

I almost forgot HAPPY BIRTHDAY ETHAN!!!!


----------



## pablo797

Me again, 

Jules as for day care, that's a tough one. I was lucky as my parent's live sort of close by and DH's schedule is more flexible. We do a full day on Monday's, half day Tuesday at daycare, day and a half with grandparents, two days with DH and sat and sun with me. If you have some flexibility most day cares do half days. Also if you google daycares and questions you can get some good guide lines of questions to ask day cares and things to look for. Going back to work is hard there's no easy way to do it. Best of luck!! 

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, are you pregnant again already?? Is that ticker just restarting?? :lol:


----------



## pablo797

Nope, I keep forgetting I have to change my ticker. Can't do it from my phone and that's how I reply 99% of the time. Will try and change it this weekend. 


BTW, Josephine is all better. Mysterious baby bug.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I was thinking you were having Irish Twins. :lol: It would have been interesting! We actually had a friend who got pregnant shortly after having her baby by fertility. She had ovarian drilling. Thing about Ovarian Drilling that she didn't know about is that the effects "pause" during pregnancy and once your done, continues working. She got pregnant with twins shortly after.


----------



## pablo797

Nope not me. Just got the witch. But as I said before I would love to be!!! Wishful thinking DH would freak!! Can't imagine being pregnant with twins now. I'm already so tired. 

Carol I will be thinking of you all weekend. Finger crossed you have a good scan and all is well. 

Happy Friday!!!

Anna.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Carol I will be thinking of you all weekend. Finger crossed you have a good scan and all is well.

I agree. Praying for a clear scan and healthy pregnancy all the way through! :hugs::flower:


I think I'm sensing Amelia is head-strong. While she cries when her diaper is dirty or she needs to eat, lately she's been moody. She's out right now before her last feeding and she slept a good 3 hrs long before her 4pm nap (at 1pm). She's really salivating and teething. Nothings come up yet though. Could this be why she's so grumpy?

We put her in her jumper and she stays around 30 minutes before she gets bored and cries. We take her out and put her on her back and she stays for another 30 minutes before she's bored. She *DOES NOT* like "tummy time" though she has turned from belly to back and back to belly. It's just not where she wants to be.

She doesn't like swing time and screams. I've tried putting her in her bassinett for her naps now and unless she's asleep beforehand, she screams (I've let her try and self soothe) when she'll finally falls asleep a while later. 

She's just getting finicking and/or headstrong. She's only 5 months but is this something I should be worried about? Could it be just the teething issue or should I be doing something to nip this in the budd before it becomes a problem when she's older?:shrug: It could even still be the reflux issue too.

Anyone have advice?


----------



## animalcracker

Hey Rebekah, Gabriella despises tummy time too! My pediatrician told us to start doing it a couple of weeks ago. The first time I did it, she was so distressed, she cried. I got so upset because she was upset, so I started to cry! My husband felt bad for the both of us, gave us both a cuddle and that was the end of tummy time for a few days LOL. I'm doing it a couple of times a day now but she still hates it. A lot of the time she's in my arms or sleeping on my shoulder so she's not flat on her head most of the time.

Do you have a noise machine for Amelia? We have a 'sleep sheep' attached to the end of her bassinet which is a sound machine. She loves the 'rain', 'ocean' and 'bubbling stream' sound effects. They really calm her down. White noise and swaddling really do the trick with her when she's fussing.

Amelia is older though, so perhaps she is teething? Poor thing, I imagine that must be very uncomfortable for a baby. Hopefully it isn't the reflux.

Anna - I really want to be pregnant again too and I only gave birth less than 4 weeks ago LOL. Even though I had a crazy, painful time with fibroids and the high blood pressure and an irregular heart beat, I miss it so! Tony is on the fence about having another one. He isn't against it, but wants some time to think about it so we've decided to wait until Thanksgiving and then decide if we will go forward with having another. I'm worried about my age though. I turn 40 tomorrow :wacko:

Carole - how are you doing, love? I am sure you are beside yourself with worry right now. I am thinking about you and have everything crossed for a normal, perfect scan when you go back. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I want another baby too. Going to try next winter. Hopefully I've have some loss soon. I'm so bummed because I can't take Amelia out in a stroller around this neighborhood after being followed over a month ago by an oddball. lol I hope we can find a place soon. I REALLY want to get out and walk/jog and hike...maybe even kayak. Anna, how much do you do actively now that baby is here? What do you do WITH her?? We have an Ergo carrier so we've been using that right now. We're also transitioning over to a convertable carseat soon. Amelia hates being cooped up in her infant carseat. her legs are getting too long and to be honest, she's constantly observing her surroundings. She feels cooped. :rofl:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies I had to update you as I went to a different hospital in town and insisted on being scanned as was so worried I couldn't wait any longer. They were fab and have given me the all clear and said there is nothing wrong with Zara at all PHEW we cried we were so relieved. They gave me a disc with more pics of her and a video which is just so precious. Also got pics of her brain as reassurance.

I never want to be put through anything like that again.

Will catch up later as DH is taking me out for something nice to eat to celebrate


Thanks so much for all your love and support, I really don't know how I would cope without you all :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy Birthday Jules!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Carole that is amazing news!!!! Go celebrate indeed!!!


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Happy Birthday Jules! I love meeting fellow Pisceans. My birthday is Tuesday, and I "will" be 40, LOL! The sleep sheep is in my wish list, LOL. It's so cute, and I ran across it when I was looking for a new sleep/noise machine for myself (love them). 

Sorry about all the sick finicky babies--I know it's just a stage, but still...

Apparently, I'm not having a 12-week scan like so many others. Because I went into the first appointment early (6+3), my 4 week scheduled appointment falls on off weeks. So my appointment last week was at 10+5. Baby was moving and grooving. And that's it. Next appointment is in week 14. I have my NT in two weeks, so that's my next "doctor's appointment." After I have that (and everything's OK) we'll tell my parents (and I guess his family) and close friends. My MS has gotten worse in the past two weeks, unfortunately, as have my hives (horrid things--they're the worst part of all this, actually). I also have atypical eczema (which I don't have at all normally). Otherwise, things are swimming, LOL.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies I had to update you as I went to a different hospital in town and insisted on being scanned as was so worried I couldn't wait any longer. They were fab and have given me the all clear and said there is nothing wrong with Zara at all PHEW we cried we were so relieved. They gave me a disc with more pics of her and a video which is just so precious. Also got pics of her brain as reassurance.
> 
> I never want to be put through anything like that again.
> 
> Will catch up later as DH is taking me out for something nice to eat to celebrate
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all your love and support, I really don't know how I would cope without you all :hugs:

Oh Carole, so happy for you!!!!! I didn't see this at first--GREAT news!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

Thank you for the birthday wishes! Nikki, our birthdays are very close - I also like to meet other Pisceans! I have a lot of Pisceans in my life (and Virgos!) - not sure if that is coincidence or not LOL. 

I'm sorry about your MS :( Are you nervous about your NT scan? I was shaking on the table when I had mine done LOL. You must update us and let us know if you're having a little girl or boy! :happydance: 

Your little one is going to LOVE the Sleep Sheep! I actually got two of them! One is the original and the other is the travel version to take with us when we are out of town/visiting grandma. I have the travel one permanently velcro'd to Gabriella's bassinet - she loves it!

Carole!! I am THRILLED for you honey! I can only imagine how scared you've been up until this point - I hope you and hubby had a lovely, celebratory dinner together:thumbup:

So I have to brag and show you gals what my amazing hubby got me for my 40th birthday! It is a beautiful amethyst and diamond necklace - he bought it because Amethyst is our daughter's birth stone. Honestly I was so stunned when I saw it. It is the most thoughtful, beautiful gift I have ever received and made me cry! Here is a picture of it. I feel very spoiled! 

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/birthday.jpg

How is everyone else doing? I hope you are all having a great weekend so far! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow that necklace is stunning! What a wonderful husband you have!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Vivienne

pablo797 said:


> yehh it worked, ok one more that cracks me up ....
> 
> https://kusumotophoto.smugmug.com/Portraits/Babies/120123-Josephine/i-F3WHLBF/0/S/jk1201jj01-005-S.jpg
> 
> LOL!!! Anna

Beautiful. hey my email is [email protected], if you want to ask me anything since I reckon I have been through it all hahaha!!


----------



## Vivienne

Ok forgive me I am terrible at updating on here!!!!

Beth and Jules congrats again on beautiful 'Ella" and 'Poppy' :happydance:

Bek, house prices over your way are so good compared to us!!!!! Keep positive, the right one will come along. :thumbup:

Can't remember who asked about custard, but it's like thick yoghurt, made with eggs, milk, cornflower and vanilla. 

Anna so sorry Jo has been ill. Callum had had a cold for two weeks now and the first couple of days were brutal. Sorry I also didn't get back on tips for sleeping and food in time. I don't mind the crying it out way, it works for us.

Carole, such good news! :happydance:

Beth, I really feel for you with an unhappy bubs. :cry: I know Charlie is just feeling guilty that he can't do more than he does, Chris is the same. I think they do feel left out a lot of the time. I am lucky in that Chris comes home every day for lunch to see us because he doesn't get to spend much time with Callum.

Wow Chris Sophie has two toothies already, awesome :happydance: I'm not sure I want Callum to get teeth just yet as it's hurts enough feeding him now when he clamps down with his gums :cry:

Jules, Callum had hiccups all the time and grimaced and grizzled a lot. He has silent reflux. I hate medicating him but it really worked. Hopefully I can wean him soon though. 

HA, :cry: 

Rottpaw, year already, it's crazy how time flies.

Junebug-so close!! :happydance:

AFM. Have had MIL here for a week which was great. She cooked almost every night for us!

I am so busy these days. I seem to have signed up to do lots of things in my baby dazed state! We have an organisation called Plunket here who look after you and your baby up until school age. They see the bubs every couple of months and it's totally free. This week is their annual appeal, and I have been ringing looking for collectors etc and organising collections. I have also agreed to volunteer at a group of ante natal classes, the same classes I took while pregnant. They are keen for me to also do a talk on my experiences with severe PPD.

I have two coffee groups a week, a music and movement class, playgroup, and therapy!! I am just as social as I was before baby, except the people I socialise with are small and cuddly!!! :dohh:

Callum is crawling backwards now which is great, but he is also waking up one or two times a night now since he has been sick and not going back to sleep easily. :dohh: Has three meals a day, but is picky and only wants to feed himself not have us do it. He tries finger foods and can do crackers, toast and pieces of fruit, but isn't too co-ordinated yet and hasn't fully developed his pincer grip. Anyone having trouble thinking of foods to feed baby? He flatly refuses any food from jars, so I make it all from scratch.

Gosh sorry for the essay!!

Love to all
V:kiss:


----------



## newmarriedgal

hi ladies,

holding my little love while he finally sleeps fitfully for a bit (typing one handed while he occasionally moves his face to my lips for kisses - so cute!). we had a terrible weekend - he was miserable and had many many poopy diapers and tons of gas as well as reflux issues. We are going to the ped in about an hour for his one month checkup and followup from last weeks visit. I'm not too hopeful they will give me any more advice other than the useless "keep him upright after a feeding for 30 mins".... we keep him upright and quiet for an hour and he still spits up and is reflux miserable. Charlie is coming too so he will be more forceful in resolving things hopefully. the visiting nurse says to get the zantac so we will see if the ped agrees.

my incision is finally healing... still a gaping hole but getting slowly better.... I do have an autoimmune issue which is interfering with a speedy healing as well as on a steriod that also slows things down. :( 

viv - so glad to see you pop back on! I love your cuddly social life now! :happydance: Lucky you! Cal is doing great! I'm so happy for you both! (ps, my hubby's initials are CAL - he uses that to sign all his work stuff so I think of you when I call him CAL)

Jules! Happy one month birthday to our babies!!!! Can you believe we made it to a month? sometimes it seems to have flown by, but if you ask Charlie at the 3am feedings when I'm cranky tired, he'll tell you it has crawled by! :haha:

and happy belated birthday to you!!!! so great to be so close to gabby! and WOW WOW WOW on the necklace!!!! way to go tony!!!!!! :haha::hugs:

carole - thank god you went for the other scan. What joyous news to have your mind set at ease. Little Zara has so many people praying for her! I hope you and hubby had a great celebratory dinner. You both deserve it.

My little love is getting very heavy, so I will wrap up and send huge hugs to all my other lovely friends..... I will let you know either later today or tomorrow what the ped has said. I keep notes on everything that has happened so hoping it will spell out something we can easily resolve other than the useless "keep him upright and he will be fine" crap.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes! Nikki, our birthdays are very close - I also like to meet other Pisceans! I have a lot of Pisceans in my life (and Virgos!) - not sure if that is coincidence or not LOL.
> 
> I'm sorry about your MS :( Are you nervous about your NT scan? I was shaking on the table when I had mine done LOL. You must update us and let us know if you're having a little girl or boy! :happydance:
> 
> Your little one is going to LOVE the Sleep Sheep! I actually got two of them! One is the original and the other is the travel version to take with us when we are out of town/visiting grandma. I have the travel one permanently velcro'd to Gabriella's bassinet - she loves it!
> 
> Carole!! I am THRILLED for you honey! I can only imagine how scared you've been up until this point - I hope you and hubby had a lovely, celebratory dinner together:thumbup:
> 
> So I have to brag and show you gals what my amazing hubby got me for my 40th birthday! It is a beautiful amethyst and diamond necklace - he bought it because Amethyst is our daughter's birth stone. Honestly I was so stunned when I saw it. It is the most thoughtful, beautiful gift I have ever received and made me cry! Here is a picture of it. I feel very spoiled!
> 
> https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/birthday.jpg
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I hope you are all having a great weekend so far! :hugs:

Happy Birthday! :hug: I think I'd like to borrow that necklace!! :lol: It reminds me of the necklace on the movie "The Titanic". VERY romantic!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

newmarriedgal said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> holding my little love while he finally sleeps fitfully for a bit (typing one handed while he occasionally moves his face to my lips for kisses - so cute!). we had a terrible weekend - he was miserable and had many many poopy diapers and tons of gas as well as reflux issues. We are going to the ped in about an hour for his one month checkup and followup from last weeks visit. I'm not too hopeful they will give me any more advice other than the useless "keep him upright after a feeding for 30 mins".... we keep him upright and quiet for an hour and he still spits up and is reflux miserable. Charlie is coming too so he will be more forceful in resolving things hopefully. the visiting nurse says to get the zantac so we will see if the ped agrees.
> 
> my incision is finally healing... still a gaping hole but getting slowly better.... I do have an autoimmune issue which is interfering with a speedy healing as well as on a steriod that also slows things down. :(
> 
> viv - so glad to see you pop back on! I love your cuddly social life now! :happydance: Lucky you! Cal is doing great! I'm so happy for you both! (ps, my hubby's initials are CAL - he uses that to sign all his work stuff so I think of you when I call him CAL)
> 
> Jules! Happy one month birthday to our babies!!!! Can you believe we made it to a month? sometimes it seems to have flown by, but if you ask Charlie at the 3am feedings when I'm cranky tired, he'll tell you it has crawled by! :haha:
> 
> and happy belated birthday to you!!!! so great to be so close to gabby! and WOW WOW WOW on the necklace!!!! way to go tony!!!!!! :haha::hugs:
> 
> carole - thank god you went for the other scan. What joyous news to have your mind set at ease. Little Zara has so many people praying for her! I hope you and hubby had a great celebratory dinner. You both deserve it.
> 
> My little love is getting very heavy, so I will wrap up and send huge hugs to all my other lovely friends..... I will let you know either later today or tomorrow what the ped has said. I keep notes on everything that has happened so hoping it will spell out something we can easily resolve other than the useless "keep him upright and he will be fine" crap.

We went through a whole lot of stressful days/nights like this. In the end, I'm glad we finally went to formula. We do the Neutromogen for reflux. It's the most expensive one on the market but if you get a Dr.'s script specifically for reflux for the formula, it will cover majority of your expenses. Be sure to ask for a script for a months worth of formula so it costs you less over time! You can also sign up for coupons and we get a TON of 5.00 off coupons we can use even at the pharmacy.:winkwink: This is of course if or when you decide to. 

It took me awhile before I could transition from bf'ing to ff'ing. I felt SO GUILTY. In the end we tried for awhile with no change. Amelia was miserable and mommy was beside herself with lack of sleep/frustrated and just as miserable. When I let it go, she fell into ff'ing and we were able to bond MORE because we both weren't on so much edge. She still has "some" issues but once on her med for reflux things started getting MUCH better. I figured I'd throw that thought out to you. :winkwink:


Viv....sounds like your quite the social butterfly. I'm holding back a bit but we have a lot going on here. Emotionally I'm all over the place. I'm starting to sleep without Ambien now which is good but I'm still sleepy throughout the day. :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Carole I'm so happy to hear your news :dance: You must feel soooo relieved!!!

Jules that necklace is stunning!!!! Happy birthday!!! LOL I had the same thought as MA, very reminiscent of the romantic necklace from "The Titanic"!

Viv sounds like you have som much on the go, I don't know how you do it!

I just want to add my experience with reflux. Zoë had it very severe (no weight gain for almost 2 months because she was vomiting everything). We added Prevacid as her prescription med when she was about 2.5 months old. I continued on breast feeding without a problem, and with the medication plus holding her up for 30-40 minutes after each feed, things got better in less than one week. This is the ONE issue I truly hope little Z doesn't have, as it lead to really long night time feeds and a very exhausted mommy. But I would do it all over again if he does. I have a bit of left over Prevacid since Zoë took it until 12 months of age, ready to go just in case!!!

Angela, thinking of you and :dust:!!! Keep us posted!

I had my 32 week apt yesterday with BPP, 8/8, and estimated weight is already 4lbs :shock: That's at the 50th for a mommy who's at the 5th for final adult weight. Most interestingly, it seems the blood in my urine has cleared up. Of course now the urologist is calling to book an apt with me (I have been waiting to see him for 6 weeks). Next apt is March 20th at 34 weeks, then another at 36 weeks, and 38 weeks, then the C-section. I can't believe how fast it went!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Poppy is swaddled and laying in the playpen chilling out.....giving mommy a break!

Thank you to all who replied about the reflux....so comforting to know it's not just me. We had a meltdown last night, both of us, but are doing better today. The ped appt:
Poppy is a healthy 9lbs 14 oz...quite a chunk! And 22 1/2" long. So he is definitely gaining weight, and having enough wet diapers, but after we told the doc everything, from the arching, coughing, discomfort he is constantly in, he did end up putting him on zantac to see how that will go. phew. I was afraid I would be told it is normal and to tough it out. But the doc said that even though he is gaining weight, there is no need for him or us to be miserable and it would only be for a short time. So it is 2x a day (1ml). We started last night and we will see. We have to follow up with the doc in a week or two to tell him if it is helping. Pray God it will. He slept fantastic last night, only woke to feed at midnight, 4 and 7:45! Charlie, bless him, used a bottle of my expressed milk and fed him at 4 so I could sleep straight through. I woke up on my own about 7:30 and had to pump some off before the next feeding as I was sooooo engorged I was leaking and in pain, but the sleep was worth it! :thumbup: Pumped 4 oz from one side alone....Thankfully the doc was on board with it as I told him we keep him upright for 30-45 mins after every feeding and at night, changing the diaper, feeding, then the quiet upright time takes about an hour and 15 mins at the least, then we put him down (spits up, of course) and then he is ready to feed in 45 mins as he eats every 2 hours! :dohh::dohh: I hope the zantac works! 

MA - the doc mentioned that formula as a last resort - to be covered by insurance, I would have to go off dairy for 2 weeks to see if Poppy had a milk allergy to anything I was eating....because he isn't showing any other issue that would normally get it covered: such as no weight gain, bloody stools and other things I can't remember! And obviously the ped wants moms to continue bf'ing, but honestly, while I would miss the closeness, I wouldn't mind too much, we could still snuggle while formula feeding (since we have done the bottle with expressed milk a few times). One one side, Poppy literally ATTACKS my nipple like a pitbull with a chewtoy, (really, it's kinda funny, his little head goes crazy from side to side trying to latch on - painful at times so I have to re-adjust him, but funny)....we call him the velociraptor as you would think he hadn't fed in 3 days rather than 2 hours! (or every hour like last night when we were having a meltdown). Of course after he attacks, the letdown starts and I get a stream of milk that hits him in his face until I can get him to latch properly....then he just lays there not sucking, letting the milk fill his little mouth before he swallows...such a lazy man already! :haha::haha:

CJ - I feel so bad for Zoe! Thankfully, I don't have the weight issue or I'd probably be in tears everyday! Here's hoping little Z is not the same!!! Well, you can call me in the middle of the night to chat, since we both will be up anyways! :haha::hugs:

Nikki - happy birthday to you!!!!! :hugs:

I went to the OB for the weekly check on the incision...still gaping but slowly closing. Few more weeks of packing it they said. sigh. Poor Charlie has to come with me each time as while they said I could drive, they said not to pick up Poppy in the carseat yet, so what's the point of driving if I can't go with him? Charlie has to either stay home and I drive myself or just take us both. We like about 3 mins away from the dr, so he just comes. But Charlie is getting better regarding me and not making me feel so insecure so hopefully I got through to him, or he's afraid of saying it lest I bite his head off again....:blush:

Poppy is stirring, must dash off....hope everyone is doing well. Sending :hugs:

beth


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww great news Beth, your doc sounds amazing!!! Yup, it makes for long feeding sessions, the nursing when Z was so young would take about 45 minutes, then holding upright, then catching 30-40 minutes of zzzzz's until the next feed :sleep: I sympathize!!! It WILL get better! Great weight gain Charlie!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hi ladies!

How is everyone doing? I am absolutely exhausted LOL. Tony and I take turns on night duty with Gabriella and - isn't it funny - she sleeps through the night when it's his turn, but with me, she is a cranky little fuss pot! :rofl:

I think she might have a little cold though - her nose seems stuffy and she's grunting a little here and there - I've pushed up our pediatrician's appointment from Friday to tomorrow morning. While I am at the pediatrician, I'm going to mention the hiccups again. A few times she's been sound asleep in my arms and will wake up crying with the hiccups, especially after eating, and her face goes all red. I feel so bad for her:nope: 

Beth, when I was BF'ing Gabriella, she would do the same as Poppy - shake her head from side to side frantically trying to find the nipple and then attack it like a pitbull! LOL

Rebekah - like you, I feel very guilty about moving to formula. I tried pumping again today and I got a measly half an ounce. It's so depressing. I've been drinking red raspberry leaf tea to try and up the milk production, but no luck so far.:cry:

She's definitely gaining weight and filling out her clothes more now though - I can't wait to hear what she weighs tomorrow. I wouldn't be surprised if she weighs in at around 8lbs at this point.

Ok ladies, I am off to make some dinner - I started my diet yesterday as I have 50lbs of baby weight to lose! :wacko: Gabriella's Christening is locked in for Sunday, August 5th in Newport, RI which is the same weekend as our wedding anniversary. (We got married in Newport also) so we're going to spend 4 days there and have a mini vacation. I really want to drop 30lbs by then, so I need to stick to the plan! I'm not ready to work out yet as I'm still a little sore, but I'll incorporate exercise in about another 2 weeks. Wish me luck LOL

Love to all!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

For those BF'ing--has anyone tried coconut oil? I understand it can help with milk production. It's become an all-purpose ingredient in our household (we use it for oiling our skin, I eat it in place of butter sometimes, etc.). Just wondering if anyone had used it successfully to get more milk production.

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Everything is going great. It's sort of a bummer that I can't announce my best birthday gift until after the NT results next Monday, but that's OK.


----------



## animalcracker

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIKKI!*​
:hugs::cake::hug::friends:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

When I went back to work after 7 months and was pumping 4 times daily to provide Zoë with sufficient breast milk, I used this:
https://evymama.ca/collections/incr...ove-more-milk-plus-alcohol-free-4-oz-tincture
Worked great for me!!!

Interesting Nikki, I never had heard that coconut oil can boost milk supply. We use it as a basic staple in our house, we've cut out all chemicals including commercial shampoos and conditioner and are a no'pooing household (use baking soda, apple cider vinegar to wash hair, coconut oil as conditioner). I'll definitely look that up!!! Happy birthday to you!


----------



## pablo797

Evening ladies!! Sorry I've been out of the loop. So the flu bug that hit the baby hit the rest of the family last weekend. DH got it Friday and I got hit Saturday. Saturday night I nearly crawled to the lichen to make bottles as I was so nauseous!! It was horrible!! Happy to say we are all on the mend. 

MA, in answer to several of your questions... Most babies hat tummy time. And Amelia sounds like a typical baby with a short attention span. For the most part a long attention span is learned so give her time I do not think she has ADD. Jo is exactly the same. As for exercise, still snowing here. I take her on walks in the bjorn, in the stroller is no snow on streets, or sometimes cross country skiing. I have a Chariot, a sled like thing with skis I can drag behind me on a ski. She loves it and it's totally covered in plastic so she stays warm. We also go to the rec center and go swimming, but she only lasts about 15-20min before she's cold or over it. I want to start running with her outside soon. Just signed up for a 5K in may. Has anyone ever done a color run??? 

Animal and Nikki Happy birthday!!!! 

Vivienne!!! So good to hear from you. Glad Cal is doing so well!!! We're you the one who asked about baby food?? Sorry I usually take notes. I have a baby food book I was going to tell Steph about. It's called Top 100 Baby Food Recipes". By Christine bailey. Bronson of recipes and I really like that it breaks down the stages of development and what babies should be eating at what age so you don't feed them anything they can't handle. So far Jo loves everything. Her favorites are pears and parsnips and apple sauce with spirulina. Just an idea.

Animal beautiful necklace!!!

Beth, hang in there sister. I just have to give my two cents here. About the reflux which I know all too well. My DH kept blamingy breasting for everything. Turns out reflux had nothing to do with it and in the end it caused huge issues with my production at a time when Jo needed it most. Truth is you can read a ton of research out there that says what the mother does or doesn't eat affects reflux, and you can read a ton of research that says what you eat has no proven effect. My advice, try a few dietary changes but don't beat yourself up or blame yourself. Your breast milk is the best thing for him right now so don't give up on it unless you absolutely have to. I too found relief from prevacid like CJ did and could keep breast feeding. Good luck!!!

Carole!!! I am so glad everything worked out!!!! I wonder if some docs realize what they can put us through??? Hope the rest is smooth sailing. 

Ok I think that's everyone. Bi'm sure I forgot someone, sorry. Sleep deprivation getting to me. Jo hasn't slept well in months really. I am at whits end and going to try some cry it out tonight. On a sad note and just to get it off my chest I am worried that my marriage is over. We are broken and I don't know how to fix us. I am going to try a counselor but am doubtful DH will agree to go. Perhaps it will help in the mean time trying to see myself as a single mother at 40 with a 6 month old baby. Too sad really to think about but may ver well be my reality.

Ahhhh life. So sorry to end in a bummer you all seem to have such wonderful DHs. Count your blessings. 

Ok sleep well and wish me luck with sleep training.

Anna.


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick post girls and I am sonsorry, I know I promised a proper update this weekend and then i came down with Ethan's cold and have been dragging through the days since. Topped off with trying to prepare for his party this weekend and I'm running on empty yet still with such a crazy to do list. :dohh: 

But truly I will update and respond in more detail shortly, just wanted to say ANNA - I am SO sorry to hear of what is happening with you and your dh. I had no idea and will keep you guys in my prayers! The first year after a baby can be a huge obstacle for many marriages and I pray you guys can get everything worked out. I am so sorry honey and you vent away here anytime you need to! Hugs, hugs, hugs!

hugs and love to all ladies and promise, I will update better soon. 

:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Oh Anna - I am so sorry to hear about your marriage. I really do hope that your husband will agree to counselling and that things work out. If you don't mind me asking - do you feel that having a baby added stress to your marriage and/or caused it to 'break?' I know a few women this has happened to, as having a child can sometimes be a HUGE strain to some couples. Especially if baby is a little fussy and doesn't sleep well. You guys are in my thoughts and I really hope things get better. Hang in there honey. :hugs:

Nikki - I haven't heard about coconut oil helping with BF'ing? I am willing to try it though - I'll try anything! JuneBug - Motherlove sounds interesting too - I have their nipple ointment which really helped me when I first started BF'ing and got chapped nipples. I've also heard that Fenugreek can help too which is one of the ingredients in the Motherlove product. I'm going to put an order in for some.

So we took 'Ella to the Dr. today. She doesn't have a cold apparently and checked out fine. She is now up to 7lbs 9oz, but to our complete surprise, the Dr. said her weight gain was on the low side. 

She did say her weight gain thus far isn't terrible, but that she could be gaining more. She wants to see us in another 2 weeks for another check up. She said to ensure Ella gets approx. 20 oz a day. 

I have been tracking 'Ella's feedings since she was born (using an iPhone app) and following the appointment, checked back on past logs. She already is on 20oz + a day! Actually, the other day she had 30 oz in 24 hours!! The child eats like a horse, so we were a bit perplexed to hear she should have gained more.

I guess we will keep chugging along with it and keep on 'free-feeding' her like we have been doing. I was fully expecting to hear she was up to about 8 lbs by now so it was a little upsetting to hear she's not doing as well with the weight gain as she should be. If anyone has any advice, please let me know.

I also mentioned the hiccups to the Dr. again. The Dr asked us many questions about her habits before, during, after feeding to determine if she should switch formula and/or be on any meds.

Based on our answers she was very hesitant to make any changes to her formula or to give her meds. She suggested that in addition to the colic calm (which does work) we can also give her 1oz of warm Chamomile tea to help with an upset tummy. 

Tony is on night duty tonight so he said he was going to give her 1 oz of Chamomile tea tonight if she fusses instead of the Colic Calm. She doesn't fuss every night or after every feed, but when those hiccups hit - boy does she scream! I was on night duty last night and I didn't get much sleep at all! Dr. was very impressed that Ella has (on occasion) slept 5 hours through the night - which usually happens when it's Tony's turn for night duty. She likes keeping mom awake when it's her turn! LOL!!:haha:

We are having a relaxing afternoon today - Ella is asleep in my arms right now and I have a beef stew in the crock-pot which smells amazing. I am watching the Golden Girls on TV but I am going to take a nap in a little while. Knowing my luck as soon as I put my head down, Gabriella will cry LOL!!

Hope everyone is doing well!! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ahh I have been away too long!


Angela &#8211; HAPPY BIRTHDAY ETHAN!!!!!!! Did you have a party? How was it? Did he eat cake?

Carole &#8211; So happy to hear your good news. 

Jules &#8211; Katelyn gets the hiccups a lot as well. Although she did have reflux and was on medication until about 6 months (actually, I think most of us here had babies with reflux issues!), her Dr. didn&#8217;t say that the two were related when I would asked about it. But if she tends to be in pain with them, I would definitely ask the Dr about it again. Oh and Happy Birthday to you too!!!! I LOVE the necklace your hubby got you. Just beautiful.

Viv &#8211; Yay for Cal crawling backwards&#8230;

CJ &#8211; Glad that the blood in your urine has cleared up! You are almost there! 

Nikki &#8211; Happy Birthday to you as well. So many bdays!!! Keep us posted on the NT results! Also, someone at my church was just talking about all the benefits of coconut oil (and coconuts!), the one in particular was helping with Alzhemiers (or memory), but I hadn&#8217;t heard about milk production. Hmmm. 

Beth &#8211; Glad your incision is healing. Sorry that Charlie has reflux. Katelyn started out on Zantac, but wasn&#8217;t successful. She was then switched over to I think Prevacid? Can&#8217;t remember now, but it worked great. I would mix it with her breastmilk otherwise she wouldn&#8217;t take it. Unfortunately, even with the medicine, you will still need to keep him upright. However, they do sell foam inserts that you can use in the bassinet so that he is sleeping at an angle instead of flat on his back. I hope that the Zantac works for you! I just remember it being awful though, because I just brought her home from the NICU and on top of the reflux she wasn&#8217;t gaining weight like she should. Most of the mommies on the this thread were still pregnant, so I felt like my baby was the only one with reflux. Then Angela and CJ told me their stories and I started to feel better. As for your DH, he probably very concerned about your incision and not having you over do it and just being over protective about you and the baby. Men don&#8217;t always express things correctly. Glad that is getting better and if need be, bite his head off again LOL. 

Anna &#8211; Sorry that not only Jo had the flu, but both you and DH!!! That stinks. Glad that you are all feeling better! BTW, when you take Jo swimming, do you put anything in her ears? On the Hubby front, I am sorry that you and he are going through a hard time. It is a big adjustment and challenge to have a new baby. Hopefully, he will go to counseling with you. Or, if not, go by yourself. As Angela said, please vent here anytime. I know that most of the fights my DH and I have had in the past 5-6 months have been about the baby or having something to do with the baby. I will pray for you both.

Purple lou &#8211; Congrats and welcome when you are ready. 

AFM &#8211; Katelyn is 11 months old today. We had a very active weekend. Saturday was the last day for the Baby and Me group. There is another session starting, but I think I am going to do Gymboree. Has anyone else done that? Is it fun? On Sunday, Katelyn rolled off the couch and hit her head on our hardwood floor. My hubby was watching her so that I could pump and he put her on the couch and ran to get his lunch. This was after we had a slight argument over me feeding her the MumMum rusks (more on that in a sec). I then hear &#8220;Katelyn&#8230;no&#8221;, then running down stairs (we have tri-level townhouse and the dining room looks down on the family room and my hubby was up in the dining room and I was in the kitchen). I run out of the kitchen in time to see her falling. My hubby was right there and grabbed her. It was all I could do from screaming at him for leaving her on the couch! He said, I told you to sit still. I am thinking she is a baby like she is going to understand that. I also knew that my hubby felt really bad about it, so I didn&#8217;t yell or fuss at him. Then on Monday, she was climbing and playing on stuff in our bedroom (She likes to pull herself up and stand and then bounce up and down like she is dancing.) and banged her eye and now has a black eye! My poor baby. 

On the upside, she has cut her two bottom teeth! On the downside, she is not eating like she should and I am getting concerned again about her weight gain. She is still kinda small for her adjusted age in terms of weight. Yesterday, my DH ran out of milk during the day, and tried to give Katelyn Formula, but she absolutely refused to drink it. She also wouldn&#8217;t really eat dinner. She takes 2 bites and then shakes her head no and refuses to open her mouth. I don&#8217;t want to force feed her, but am worried that she isn&#8217;t eating enough. 
I sent her Dr an email as I am starting to really stress. I think the stress is affecting my milk production, because I am not producing as much as I used to. I don&#8217;t know what to do. In addition to that, I went to feed her the MumMum rusks and I got freaked out because it always seems like it is too big and she is going to choke. I know they dissolve, but it didn&#8217;t seem like they were dissolving fast enough, I went to try and take it from her and she threw a fit, then my hubby started to yell telling me to stop being freaked out. Yeah, yelling at me is going to help! Anyone else starting to feed their babies food other than purees? I need to find something that I can start with that won&#8217;t freak me out. 

On top of that Katelyn has been waking up two or three times in the night. The other night she woke up at 1:45am, I nursed her then tried to put her down at 2am and the minute she felt her crib she cried. This went on for about 1 hour. I then put her down and let her cry, the whole time I patted her back and stroked her forehead. No luck. I then turned on some lullaby&#8217;s that are on a little doggie she can cuddle with. She laid down for a minute. I then laid on the floor next to the crib. After about 2 minutes. She pulled herself up on the side of the crib and peered over at me with a big smile as if to say &#8220;hi mommy, whatchya doing?&#8221; At 4:45am I finally gave up and brought her into our bed. I declared to my husband that she would just have to sleep with us forever because I was too tired and had to get up and go to work. His response was &#8220;whatever you need to do to help you sleep&#8221; For some reason that angered me because I was thinking, what would be great is if you got your butt up in the middle of the night to sit with her once in a while instead of me. That would help me get my sleep! But did not say that. I did tell him that I wanted to sleep in on Saturday and if he could make that happen, that would be great. He rolled over in the bed. 

I put a little oatmeal cereal in her bottle last night, since she didn&#8217;t eat dinner (and I thought it might help with the sleeping longer &#8211; no such luck). I am thinking that perhaps I may need to go back to adding a little cereal to at least 2 of her bottles a day to get her weight up. I am waiting to hear back from the dr though before I move forward with that plan. Well I actually need to do some work now. Sorry this post is so long.

Hi to anyone I may have missed.

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey steph I am so sorry, I remember you asked about the puffs a while back. Ethan plays with them but doesn't try to eat them (he does this with anything I give him, for the most part). I've been giving him the plum baby organic ones, But solids I've offered him include sweet potatoes and white potatoes in chunks, spaghetti noodles in pieces, bananas in quarter rounds, etc. he mashes and throws everything but rarely tries to eat any :dohh: I plan to discuss his continuing texture aversion with his doc next week when we see her, because this feeding him every.signle.bottle. And every.signle.spoonful of food, at over 1 year old, is getting old lol! :coffee: I mean, he knows how to hold a bottle (not a fan of sippys yet) and knows how to put cookies in his mouth (just gums then spits them out), but shows zero interest in feeding himself. Like you I am worried a bit about his size and weight, but he is just not a big eater. :nope: We will see what the doc has to say and I will let you know if I hear anything helpful!


----------



## animalcracker

MissMuffet08 said:


> I declared to my husband that she would just have to sleep with us forever because I was too tired and had to get up and go to work. His response was whatever you need to do to help you sleep For some reason that angered me because I was thinking, what would be great is if you got your butt up in the middle of the night to sit with her once in a while instead of me. That would help me get my sleep!

Steph - when we first bought Gabriella home, Tony and I had two sleepless nights with her and then after that, I was the one up all night, every night with her. This was because I was on maternity leave and Tony was back to work.

After doing that for about 2 weeks I had a meltdown due to lack of sleep. I actually hadn't slept properly since I was 30 weeks pregnant due to the fibroid pain so it had been going on for a while. 

So now Gabriella was home and I was up at all hours doing it on my own, the lack of sleep continued and it got to boiling point, so I gave Tony a choice: he could help me with night feedings OR his wife was going to go batshit crazy. His choice! :haha: After that he agreed that we would take turns to be on 'night duty' with Gabriella. He does one night, I do the next night and so on. It works out really well - this way we BOTH get to catch up on lost sleep when it's our night off.

Steph, you should try and talk to hubby and get him to help you if you can because it is absolutely exhausting doing it on your own. You really do need your rest, especially considering you are breast feeding. Perhaps you can pump a few bottles full and talk hubby into taking care of night duty a few times a week. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry to hear that Katelyn fell off the couch. OMG I would have lost it!! Poor little thing, I hope she is feeling okay! :kiss:

So as for taking a nap this afternoon. HAH! Every time I put my head down, the phone rings, the doorbell rings or Gabriella wakes up. I give up LOL


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks Angela - Her Dr responded saying that I could start her on cow's milk to help with the weight gain as he would like to see it pick up a bit. Katelyn will put food into her mouth if I give it to her, I just get scared that she won't chew and try and to swallow it whole. When do they start doing the chew motion. 

Jules - When I was on Maternity leave, Steve (my hubby) would get up in the middle of the night ( he had the 3am - 7am shift) to feed her. I was mainly pumping back then and not really nursing so I always had bottles for her eat. Unfortunately, I would always wake up and ask if she ate or did she need to get changed, etc. This would result in him telling me to go to sleep and thus an argument would take place. I then decided I would just do the entire night shift and then around 7am get him up. He would take the baby downstairs so that I could sleep until about 11 or 12 uninterupted (except to pump). She did start sleeping through the night for a minute. Then she would only wake up 1x or 2x at night and I would be able to put her back down. Unfortunately, the past week or so, whenver she wakes up, she doesn't want to go back to sleep in her crib. I end up bringing her to be with me and Steve. I think if I asked him to get her he would, but then I feel bad doing that because he takes care of Katelyn all day while I am at work. So, I feel like I need to give him a break. Which I guess means I shouldn't be angry. But sleep deprivation makes a mommy insane!


----------



## animalcracker

MissMuffet08 said:


> Jules - When I was on Maternity leave, Steve (my hubby) would get up in the middle of the night ( he had the 3am - 7am shift) to feed her. I was mainly pumping back then and not really nursing so I always had bottles for her eat. Unfortunately, I would always wake up and ask if she ate or did she need to get changed, etc. This would result in him telling me to go to sleep and thus an argument would take place. I then decided I would just do the entire night shift and then around 7am get him up. He would take the baby downstairs so that I could sleep until about 11 or 12 uninterupted (except to pump). She did start sleeping through the night for a minute. Then she would only wake up 1x or 2x at night and I would be able to put her back down. Unfortunately, the past week or so, whenver she wakes up, she doesn't want to go back to sleep in her crib. I end up bringing her to be with me and Steve. I think if I asked him to get her he would, but then I feel bad doing that because he takes care of Katelyn all day while I am at work. So, I feel like I need to give him a break. Which I guess means I shouldn't be angry. But sleep deprivation makes a mommy insane!

Hey Steph!

It's great to hear that Steve helps you! It really is tough doing it alone and YES sleep deprivation does make a mommy insane LOL.

Gabriella's new thing this week is to cry when we are about to eat dinner - that's always fun. I either end up wolfing my food down and not enjoying it one whit or not eating at all because the food is cold and I'm not hungry anymore LOL. An effective diet plan! :haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

I just signed up for Weight Watchers online...I need to lose at least 15lbs by June so that I can look good for my Bday. I know all too well about eating cold food or wolfing it down (which is normally what I do) hee hee.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!! Sorry I have been a crap poster lately but I have been keeping up to date here! I just updated my journal (finally) and will repost below. Sorry to just talk about me but baby woke up so gotta run! I promise to post more and will reply later in regards to you all! One thing at a time with a baby!! Love you all!!! xoxoxo

Let's see.... I don't even know what I wrote last! Well Sophie turned 6 months old! I can't believe how big she is getting. I really find six months to be a magical age full of new discoveries and daily milestones. Just amazing. 

Two weeks before her six month bday I started feeding her cereals. Began with the brown rice, barely, and oat. Then slowly added some veg and fruit. She currently eats squash, sweet potato, carrot, green beans, banana, apple and the three cereals. I just introduced apple today so in three days I'll give her some chicken. So far she is a really good eater! She usually gags whenever we give her something new for the first time. Green beans were the worst, I thought she was going to projectile vomit all over me... apples this morning didn't go over well, but she is so trusting and still takes spoonful after spoonful :rofl: She is learning to drink from a sippy cup and usually has an ounce of water with every meal. I gave up on the bottle... my doctor said just keep with the sippy cup as it can be hard to wean them off a bottle later. Well I had to step out Wednesday afternoon for a couple hours and left her in my MIL's care. She gulped down a 4oz bottle! :thumbup: Good to know. She is also eating three meals a day now on top of 6-7 boob feedings. Little piggy.

She cut her first tooth on Valentine's Day and was a total champ about it. Fussed the day before and woke at 5:30am for a feed but that's it. Unfortunately the 5:30am has been consistant since (although she'll usually go back down until 7am after). She cut her 2nd tooth exactly 13 days later. :thumbup: That one is coming up with gusto and seems to be bothering her. She has been teething mad the last couple days. She slept only one hour yesterday (daytime) and not much the day before. She seems to be making up for it today though. I hear her stirring after a 2.5 hr morning nap! :happydance: 

I had the scare of my life last night! We have the Angel care monitor... well the motion sensor alarm went off at 2:15am!!!!! You can imagine the horror. False alarm of course THANKFULLY. She was tucked up at the head of the crib sleeping on her belly. I flipped her over and moved her back to the middle. She never woke, lol Until 3am.... she was ravenous. I only gave her two solid feeds yesterday so wonder if it was because of that or the teeth? She woke at 5:45am but I left her in her crib. She wined on and off but never fully woke until 6:30am. :thumbup:

I really regret not having gotten newborn photos done so I arranged for a photosession to mark her 6 month. My friend's husband is a photographer and they came over Sunday for the shoot. It was sooooo much fun!!! She was a realy star. Can't wait to see the pictures. :cloud9:

What else?? I found a daycare. We decided to go with a family home daycare instead of waiting to see if we'd get into one of the larger business ones. I really like the lady and she lives just down the street. She's very lovely and has two kids of her own. She is only taking three kids (all girls) and they are all within 3 months of the same age. I hope it works out. Thinking of going back to work is a little less stressful now that I can picture where she'll be.

Speaking of going back to work. I have decided to look for a new job. It's a long story, but I just can't stomach going back to the same boss. Toxic toxic toxic. I have felt such anxiety over it I actually started seeing a therapist. I've had one session (we're doing it over the phone) and it's really helped already. My meeting Tuesday was to meet with a recruiter regarding finding new employment. It was very encouraging and it sounds like there will be plenty of offers. It left me more stressed however... thinking about the reality of returning to work. Chances are I'll have to cut my maternity leave short too if I start a new job. We'll see. I just have to keep telling myself that it's my decision at the end of the day and don't have to take anything that isn't fitting my criteria... I also don't have to take any job that will have me start sooner than I am ready. If it means going back to my existing job than so be it. 

I better go fetch my baby. Here are some recent pictures for those who aren't on facebook:


----------



## animalcracker

Chris, Sophie is GORGEOUS!! Love those big blue eyes of hers! :)

You mentioned you are on Facebook? Can I add you too? If so, PM me your name:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sophie is BEAUTIFUL! Love her expressions. lol


----------



## rottpaw

Gorgeous Chris! 

Okay girls, wish me luck and pray for me. I've had Ethan's HORRID cold -that-if-I-didn't-know-better-I'd-swear-it-was-the-flu ALL week. I'm still zero energy and coughing like every two seconds. I've lost my voice to the point I can only croak like a frog. So of COURSE tomorrow would be Ethan's party and I've got 20+ people coming to the house at lunchtime. Lord HELP ME, I've never had a week quite like this one in my life. :wacko: of course I am thrilled for his party, I just wish it was next week! 

Anyway, I'm sure it will be fine but your prayers are appreciated. I so want everyone -and Ethan! - to have a great time, I just wish I felt better than walking zombie. Sigh... 

Anyway, love and hugs to all and pics to come as soon as I'm back on my feet!
:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Gorgeous Chris!
> 
> Okay girls, wish me luck and pray for me. I've had Ethan's HORRID cold -that-if-I-didn't-know-better-I'd-swear-it-was-the-flu ALL week. I'm still zero energy and coughing like every two seconds. I've lost my voice to the point I can only croak like a frog. So of COURSE tomorrow would be Ethan's party and I've got 20+ people coming to the house at lunchtime. Lord HELP ME, I've never had a week quite like this one in my life. :wacko: of course I am thrilled for his party, I just wish it was next week!
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure it will be fine but your prayers are appreciated. I so want everyone -and Ethan! - to have a great time, I just wish I felt better than walking zombie. Sigh...
> 
> Anyway, love and hugs to all and pics to come as soon as I'm back on my feet!
> :hugs:

Oh Angela, that SUCKS! I really hope you are feeling better very soon. Please let us know how Ethan's party went - I can't wait to see pictures!

:hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

happy birthday to Ethan! I hope his party was tons of fun and I hope you are feeling better Angela!!!!

Chris - what an absolute beauty! LOVE the pics! Her little face is priceless....what big eyes she has! :) :)

I don't even know which way is up this past week. The time change knocked me for a loop....

The zantac is going well, I think it is helping a little! :thumbup: But boy does he hate the taste! Makes such a funny face, I will try to upload it as I got it on my camera. :)

today has been a kooky day, he had a ton of poopy diapers yesterday and today but he doesn't want to eat! All he wants to do is sleep.....which is ok but when he is going over 5 hours and not eating and not showing much interest in eating, I'm worried. He has plenty of wet diapers so I know I shouldn't worry, but this is SO weird for him! He spit up a ton today too - about half of his last meal almost 6 hours ago and only sips here and there - we gave him a few bottles today of my expressed milk as we had some company and he was up for quite some time being very good and now just wants to sleep.....not eat! I pumped off when the company left and from both breasts got almost 8 oz! he needs to eat! :nope:

Charlie just tried to give him more and he took a little less than an ounce, burped and is back to sleep (Charlie just keeps saying there is something wrong and it is freaking me out!).... I know I should be happy he is sleeping but I want him to eat! and tonight when he'll prob be up and ravenous, I'll be wishing he ate!

gotta run as I'm having some tummy troubles myself and I'm not having a good day.

hugs to you all, I'll be back on tomorrow. Hope everyone is having a good weekend - I'm going to crash tonight and watch Army Wives in bed - hopefully feeding Poppy!

beth


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies....

well, poppy ate....and ate....and ate last night! every hour for about 25 mins at a pop from 9pm to midnight!!!! then slept until 4:30! :) 

this morning, massive spitups but he's been eating every 2 hours and having plenty of wet diapers so I'm ok.....he even peed all over Charlie this morning and now is snuggled in my arms in quiet time after a feeding.

I'm planning his baptism too....it is on April 22nd... I'll post more when I can. hugs to you all....

beth


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris - Sophie is Beautiful!!!

Angela - Oh No! I am so sorry you had a cold/flu. How as Ethan's party? Did he eat the cake? I want to hear ALL about it, as I am planning Katelyn's would love any tips, etc. Oh by the way, did you do favors at the end of the babies? What did you buy?

Beth - Sounds like Charlie is going through a growth spurt! Sleep sleep sleep, then eat, eat, eat. On the sleeping though, whenever Katelyn had a growth spurt, her Pediatrician said that during the day, not to let her sleep longer than 4 hours at a time. Not sure if this was so I could feed her or so that she would sleep longer at night. Glad that the zantac is working. It supposedly has a mint taste to it (it smells like mint), but Katelyn didn't like it either. Ask your Dr if you can mix it in with some breastmilk. that might make it more palatable.


----------



## rottpaw

Okay ladies, PLEASE forgive the me-centric post today. I am just back from a 9:30 dr. appt with Ethan (WHAT was I thinking to schedule THAT???) and still wiped out from being sick myself. I promise to catch up soon, but Ethan is napping so I wanted to quickly give you the birthday recap and a few pics!

His party went GREAT, except for me being sick.* We had a great turnout that seemed to be just about the right size (14 adults, 7 kids).* I normally adore cooking but, having been so sick, I just could not face the extra pressure and had everything catered from our supermarket (who did an AWESOME job - Laura, it was Publix and they did a great job if you have never used them for anything).* They make a regular cake for the group and a "smash" cake for the birthday baby to destroy (a great idea!)* So we just had some wrap sandwiches, a chicken nugget/popcorn chicken tray and a fruit tray, then cake and ice cream.* He got LOTS of great gifts and one of my favorites was a PeaPod. Have you all seen this? VERY cool and a (seemingly) great alternative to a pack n' play for traveling.* (I will let you know if it actually works that well, as we'll be traveling again in a couple months!)* We also got three of the same toy, so my recommendation is to always give a gift receipt. Fortunately, two of those did come with GR's so I can swap.* It was so much fun to celebrate with our friends and family!

I also learned a few "tips and tricks" that were new to me, as this was my first- ever childs' birthday party.* In no particular order, they are as follows:

(1) plan the party around YOUR child's naps.* Others may have varying schedules, but you need a well-rested baby! I did this and Ethan was GREAT.

(2) expect the unexpected, including guests who show up at noon, and other guests who arrive at 2:30, in both cases for a 1:00 pm party.* :haha:* Be ready early!

(3) eat something for yourself beforehand, because as the mommy, you will NOT get a chance to eat during your party!

(4) if you can, provide a separate changing area (perhaps in a bedroom) and quiet nursing area for anyone who needs it.

(5) Enlist helpers for things like taking photographs (I had my sister do this. See eating, above - you will NOT have time to play photographer!), serving the cake and ice cream, ensuring everyone signs the "happy birthday" sign in sheet if you do one (we did a photo mat, similar to the same concept you may have seen done at weddings), and writing down gifts given and from whom, so you can write your thank you notes.

(6) balloons are a simple and inexpesive way to decorate, and they double as party favors for take home with each child!

(7) as far as favors, Steph - I had a wide range of ages (infant-5 years) so I tried to do favors that were sort of age specific.* But it's not as hard as it sounds. Do you have Party City where you are?* They have great "dollar store" type favors. I did silly straws, bubbles, crayons, mini-frisbees, paint by numbers (older kids only) etc.* Label your favor bags so you or hubby can grab them easily as people are leaving.

(8) what else.... um, go ahead and serve everyone else's cake and ice cream before you serve the birthday child their cake, so you can relax and watch those moments without feeling like you have to play hostess. make sure your camera battery is charged and memory card has plenty of space.* Put hand sanitizer out on the table, use disposable EVERYTHING :haha: and ENJOY your party!

Steph or anyone else who has specific other questions, just fire away and I will try to answer. I feel like I learned a LOT lol!!

. Ethan did not really "eat" any cake and became unhappy when my mother tried to shovel it in dohh:* I TOLD her not to do that, sigh).* But it was cute and he had a good time I think.* The cake did not match our theme exactly, because our theme was Baby Mickey Mouse and Disney copyright prevents the bakery from reproducing the images, but she approximated our colors and part of the design for me.

Hugs and love and i will post a few pics if I can get my computer to cooperate!


----------



## rottpaw

Well bnb was down all afternoon so I was just able to add my post above. I don't know WHAT all those asterisks are about but please ignore them, they were not part of my text. 

Hugs!


----------



## svetayasofiya

rottpaw said:


> Well bnb was down all afternoon so I was just able to add my post above. I don't know WHAT all those asterisks are about but please ignore them, they were not part of my text.
> 
> Hugs!

:rofl: I was wondering! :haha:

Sounds like a great party and fabulous advice! Can't wait to see pictures. Sorry you were sick.

Beth I'm glad Poppy started to eat more. How are things today?

How are everyone else doing? Anna how are things? I really hope things are improving with your DH. I know we went through a rough patch and I really thought there for awhile we weren't going to make it. If you need to talk I'm here for you :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

Angela, Ethan's party sounds like it was a hit! :thumbup: Thanks for the tips - I can't wait to see pictures.

So my Gabriella is going to be a Flower Girl! I am so excited! :happydance: My brother in law is getting married next October in Rhode Island and he and his fiance want Gabriella to be their flower girl - she is going to be so cute! 

So we got all of the photographs back from Gabriella's newborn session and they came out great! Here are a few more pictures. 

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Clipboard22.jpg

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Clipboard14.jpg
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Clipboard20.jpg

Hugs to all! Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Jules, she is SOOOOOO gorgeous! I love the first one especially! :hugs:

I really regret not getting newborn shots of Ethan, but at the time I was simply unable to cope with even the idea. I have to remind myself that i DO have plenty of photos of him from that time, but I will always wish I had somehow managed to get those professional ones. Sigh.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Angela I feel the same way. Reason enough to have a 2nd kid lol Jk

Jule she's just absolutely yummy!!! So so precious. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi. Jules

She's BEAUTIFUL! :happydance:

Beth, so glad little sweetheart is eating. 

Angela, I have a question for you. What do one year olds eat?! :shrug: I was thinking about having a "rainbow" party or a book themed party as she LOVES to be read to. In the process I thought about a bunch of clear glass jars loaded with candies in them. Some colored m&m's, pixie sticks, other finger foods. I'm not exactly sure where she'll be with solids. I need help kind of getting into the idea of what to have for both children AND adults for food & beverages (well, water, soda, tea and coffee)?? 

Also, what kind of games or things did you do with all these young kids?? I'm not sure how much to plan or what games to actually do.

I don't know...I even thought since her birthday is Sept. 29th it may be a neat idea to have the party at the pumpkin patch and have colored markers for the kids and their parents to create their own pumpkins but then what else shall we do?? Maybe see if we could get them all on a tractor/hay ride then cake?? 

Any ideas??


----------



## newmarriedgal

Jules! what a beauty!!!! love love love the photos! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: She gave me such a smile to see her face. I will try and post Poppy's pics, I was getting an error when i tried to post mine last week...

Poppy is def in a growth spurt! cluster feedings at night...every hour for 4 hours last night but then slept for FIVE hours! woke up for a quick feed then back down for another 3 hours. :happydance: he is over 11 pounds now and such a happy boy now that he's on the zantac. He still coughs and arches but not as much and not in as much discomfort. :thumbup:

Angela what a FUN party! so glad it went well. Cant wait to see the pics, esp with the smash cake! :hahays

we are off to get an ultrasound for poppy soon - it is for the hip dysplasia since he was breech, but the ped didn't think it would be an issue when he felt the hip joints, but it is mandatory for all breech babies here. I'll be back on later....by the way, I'd love to get on fb with people, I'm on it if anyone wants to be friends..... 

b


----------



## rottpaw

svetayasofiya said:


> Angela I feel the same way. Reason enough to have a 2nd kid lol Jkg.

:rofl: Chris, I agree completely lol! :haha:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey Beth!

Just sent you a PM with my name - would love to connect with you on Facebook!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beth, 

Amelia had to have the ultrasound for hip dysplasia as well. I was freaked out until we had it and it was just fine. She was literally taken out butt first. lol What a story we'll have for her one day! Haha


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - The party sounds great! Thank you for all the tips. My Ladybug party stuff just arrived today so I am getting excited. Did Ethan actually eat any of his cake? I did go to Party City and have a friend from Church who works there and will be getting me a discount on some items. For the older kids I have Kazoo, bubbles, stickers, activity book, and washoff tatoos. I am at a loss what to get the babies. Perhaps I could do bubbles for them as well and them maybe one other fun little thing. THe balloon's as gifts is an excellent idea as well! Oh one last thing - how long was the party? 2 hours, 3 hours? 

Rebekah - I love the pumpkin patch idea! Very clever. I like the painting faces on pumpkins - you could do that even if you don't have it at the pumpkin patch (buy the small little pumpkins). I don't know if you need to do a whole lot for the party. I am having my party at the park (my husbands family is huge!) so the older kids can play on the play ground. I will be having a Lady Bug Pinata so they can do that. 

Beth - I will PM you with my name so you can add me to FB. Also, sorry for calling Charlie Ethan in my last post! I think I had just responded to Angela and had Ethan on my brain!

Jules - Love the photos!

Chris/Angela I didnt get professional photos of Katelyn when I finally brought her home from the NICU either. But have lots of unprofessional ones LOL. 

Anna - Hope you are doing well. Please let us know if you need anything or just want to vent. 

I snuck out of a meeting to eat lunch, but I guess I have to go back. I will check on here later. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Beth please pm me your name and I will add you on fb as well!

Steph Ethan didn't really eat any of his cake as we are still having the texture issues. :cry: but he had his one year checkup tues and dr said he is fine, some kids just aren't ready for textures at this age. :coffee: sigh. I tried to make the party last about two hours, so started at one, people had food and visited about an hour, then we did presents and then cake and ice cream, finishing up with singing happy birthday and Ethan's cake "smashing" lol. A few people lingererd a while, but we had family there etc. I think bubbles are fine for the babies and I included some crayons and scribble pads for our other one year olds.

Rebekah, as far as the kids at one, theree is a huge variance in what they may be eating. For example Ethan still can't eat anything besides stage two foods, while his friend Maggie who is just two months older is eating pretty much anything. I did our party at one, so did not feel like I had to offer a huge meal, so I kept munchies for both adults and kids pretty simple. We had a sandwich tray with turkey, veggie and roast beef wraps for the adults, a chicken nugget tray more for kids (though a big hit with grownups too!) and a fruit tray for everyone. Then sweet tea, coke/diet coke/sprite and juice boxes (apple and lemonade) for the kids. And of course dessert was birthday cake and ice cream. If you can find them, get the little individual ice cream cups, easier to serve and cleanup. I did not offer sweets for the kids besides the cake and ice cream, but I think your candy idea is cute! I basically had Ethan nap and then fed him just before the party, so we were not trying to feed him while holding the party. I think the pumpkin patch idea is also great! I did not bother with games, as I honestly didn't feel they were necessary with our particular crowd of kids. We had kids from ages 3 months- 5 years, so I just let them dive into the pile of toys we keep in the den. They loved it and didn't seem bothered by the lack of structured activity. They also helped enthusiastically with opening ethans gifts!:rofl: I would say just keep things very relaxed and casual and be prepared to go with the flow! :hugs:

Beth I am sure the ultrasound will show poppy is perfect! But hugs and prayers coming!

Jules again, I LOVE the photos. Just beautiful! 

Okay girls gotta run. But will definitely try to upload some pics tonight!


----------



## rottpaw

Here are a couple pics from our party!
 



Attached Files:







ethan kimi small.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12









table small.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 12









ethan upside small.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 12









cake small.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10









e cacke small.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hmmm:, I need to re-think a few things. 1. the party is noon-2pm so that means we're feeding them. 2. Less candy and just the ice cream and cake is a good idea or we could have a lot of high's and lo's. 3. This is where I learn that MY planning things won't really work and will only cause meltdowns and maybe disappointment for mom when things don't go as planned. If I've learned ANYTHING it's that kids need flexibility. Your idea about having toys available may be a great idea. Matbe a sandbox and swingset present which means either this will be done at a playground or some playplace. Great start! Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww LOVE the pics! I also like the green paint on your walls. Really nice color!


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies,

can I firstly just say, Ive been stalking a bit and you little ones are all so gorgeous!! you must all be so proud!
and secondly, I thought I try and bite the bullet and have a post over here, although now that Im writing it I have an awful sinking feeling in case Im jinxing anything!
So Im Louise, everyone calls me Lou and this is hopefully my first baby :D I had a MC in August though so you can understand Im quite anxious (scared to death actually) but anyways - Its lovely to "meet" you all, although of course I have read most of you stories on the ttc #1 thread so I feel like I know lots of you already, and some of you ladies were just leaving there when I joined :)

anyway, I wanted to ask a question if I might, and perhaps you might be able to help. I am almost 8 weeks along and my symptoms have changed. initially I had awful nausea, but no actual sickness and nothing tasted good, oh and horrible heartburn! but the last few days I feel hungry again and want to eat, although Ive completely lost my very sweet tooth. did this happen to anyone else?
thanks in advance to anyone who can recall back to first tri :)
I look farwards to getting to know you all :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning Lou! So glad to see you back! 

As far as foods, I found what I could tolerate in first tri to be very little lol! I basically lived off chicken and potatoes, plain. I needed bland foods and yes, definitely lost my taste for anything sweet, which made me gag. But yes, you will find your tastes and what appeals will change during pregnancy, especially first tri! One thing i liked early on was Greek salad, I guess because of the vinegar and salt from the dressing and olives. Glad you aren't feeling too badly, and congrats on 8 weeks!


----------



## rottpaw

:test:

GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm FREAKING OUT!

:headspin:
 



Attached Files:







Img_1111.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## purplelou

Angela - many many many congratualtions!!
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
wonderful news!




and thank you for the advice :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Lou! 

I'm honestly in the "knock me over with a feather and I'm still hyperventilating" stage. 

I am SO excited, but also freaked out because I have been on cold meds for the last week. CJ, PLEASE tell me there's little chance I could have harmed the baby! I tested (at 8DPO) with a FRER before I started any meds, and it was completely negative... not even a hint of a line... so I assumed there was not even a chance of a pgcy. I was desperately ill with a sinus infection and bronchitis and so have been taking robitussin cough & cold (guafenisin, phenylephrine and dextromethorpan) as well as amoxicillin. Oh and tylenol by the boatload because I was running a fever. :cry:

So I'm just praying there's no harm done, and waiting on my RE's office to call back (my OB doesn't want to see me till 8 weeks). I'm hoping my RE will run betas, as last time they put me on a progesterone supplement at about 6 weeks and I want to be SURE I get on that if needed. 

Okay, I'm back to hyperventilating!!!!!!


----------



## caroleb73

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can I firstly just say, Ive been stalking a bit and you little ones are all so gorgeous!! you must all be so proud!
> and secondly, I thought I try and bite the bullet and have a post over here, although now that Im writing it I have an awful sinking feeling in case Im jinxing anything!
> So Im Louise, everyone calls me Lou and this is hopefully my first baby :D I had a MC in August though so you can understand Im quite anxious (scared to death actually) but anyways - Its lovely to "meet" you all, although of course I have read most of you stories on the ttc #1 thread so I feel like I know lots of you already, and some of you ladies were just leaving there when I joined :)
> 
> anyway, I wanted to ask a question if I might, and perhaps you might be able to help. I am almost 8 weeks along and my symptoms have changed. initially I had awful nausea, but no actual sickness and nothing tasted good, oh and horrible heartburn! but the last few days I feel hungry again and want to eat, although Ive completely lost my very sweet tooth. did this happen to anyone else?
> thanks in advance to anyone who can recall back to first tri :)
> I look farwards to getting to know you all :hugs:

Hey Lou great to have you on here with me. I completely understand your fear as I was scared to death this time so that is completely normal after a loss. As for the symptoms I felt sicky in the early weeks too but never actually sick and yes then my appetite came back with vigor, I also had extreme tiredness which then went away about 16 weeks but has returned again recently.

You are nearing the end of the first tri and once you get into your 2nd you will have a new lease of life again. 

I am looking forward to all your updates as bubba bean grows :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

OMG Angela I am so over the mooon for you YAY How exciting:happydance::happydance::happydance:

It is so lovely to see you fall so easily this time, I am sure your bubba will be perfectly fine. Hoping that this time you have it a little easier with the sickness.

Love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Carole! And yes, I can't believe we got pregnant on the first try this time. :happydance: I go in tomorrow for my first betas, and will report back as soon as there is any news! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela CONGRATS!!!!! That is fantastic news...I am so excited for you. WOW pregnant again. It feels like yesterday you had just told us the news about your getting a BFP with Ethan! YAY!!!

Lou - Congrats and I understand the nervous/cautious feeling as I have been there as well. During my 1st trimester I was pretty much sick the entire time, but did get hungry, but the thought of most foods made me sick. As Carole said, you are almost in 2nd trimester and it is much better.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Steph! I do feel like it was almost yesterday with Ethan, yet it feels like a lifetime has passed with all that has changed. When i was pregnant with ethan, i had so much on my plate trying to work full time as an attorney and then with my dad and grandmother being sick...and in so many ways I will be SO excited not only to have our second child, but also to simply have the chance to really ENJOY a pregnancy. I feel like the last time I was just literally trying to survive, day to day, and it will be so exciting to enjoy that time for a change!

Of course it's very early, and we all understand what sorts of news beta testing can return, so part of me is still very guarded about the news, but part of me is positively giddy just seeing that BFP!

And ladies, I'm so sorry to turn all my posts recently into just about me! I WILL catch up on everyone's news! 

Love and hugs!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

rottpaw said:


> Thanks Lou!
> 
> I'm honestly in the "knock me over with a feather and I'm still hyperventilating" stage.
> 
> I am SO excited, but also freaked out because I have been on cold meds for the last week. CJ, PLEASE tell me there's little chance I could have harmed the baby! I tested (at 8DPO) with a FRER before I started any meds, and it was completely negative... not even a hint of a line... so I assumed there was not even a chance of a pgcy. I was desperately ill with a sinus infection and bronchitis and so have been taking robitussin cough & cold (guafenisin, phenylephrine and dextromethorpan) as well as amoxicillin. Oh and tylenol by the boatload because I was running a fever. :cry:
> 
> So I'm just praying there's no harm done, and waiting on my RE's office to call back (my OB doesn't want to see me till 8 weeks). I'm hoping my RE will run betas, as last time they put me on a progesterone supplement at about 6 weeks and I want to be SURE I get on that if needed.
> 
> Okay, I'm back to hyperventilating!!!!!!


:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: ANGELA!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!! :hugs:

Cold meds are fine, most of them are anyways. Which ones did you take? I've needed and taken them during both pregnancies after calling Mother Risk, a phone consultation for pregnant and lactating women wishing to check safety of meds, based in Toronto.

Welcome and congrats Lou!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Holy pregnancy brain.
You listed the meds. They are fine! I took 14 days of Amoxicillin last month (during 2-3 tri) for a horrible sinusitis, and take Tylenol almost daily for my severe SPD. The Robitussin is OK too, but next time take Tylenol Cold or Nyquil/Dayquil instead if you can. Nevertheless, it should not have harmed baby at all hun!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Junebug_CJ said:


> Holy pregnancy brain.
> You listed the meds. They are fine! I took 14 days of Amoxicillin last month (during 2-3 tri) for a horrible sinusitis, and take Tylenol almost daily for my severe SPD. The Robitussin is OK too, but next time take Tylenol Cold or Nyquil/Dayquil instead if you can. Nevertheless, it should not have harmed baby at all hun!!!

Oh BLESS you! Thank you! 

I am so hoping to avoid any more illness in this house for a while, but know its probably a vain hope with a one year old running around lol. I'm just hoping as things warm up, perhaps he won't pick up so many germs at the church lol! 

How are you feeling these days? You are almost there and I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, 33 weeks and 2 days already :shock: I just got out of the hospital. I had a horrible gastrointestinal infection starting last Monday and couldn't keep down fluids. I needed IV infusions and anti-puke meds. I was also having some mild contractions. It was scary :cry: I missed 2 days of work only, and started up again today. My promotion paper-work for the university is due tomorrow, this has been a major stressor for the last 2 months and it's almost done. Once that is OVER and the co-sleeping crib I bought is assembled (hopefully this weekend) I'll have a little chat again with baby Zacharie about his trying to come a bit earlier than anticipated. Until then, he better not decide to make a surprise appearance! I will be packing my hospital bag and his as well this weekend!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Can't stop looking at your :bfp: :cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Junebug_CJ said:


> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Can't stop looking at your :bfp: :cloud9:

Lol I know! Everytime I pass the test, which is lying on my kitchen counter, I smile! Sooooo excited! It hasn't really sunk in yet. First beta check is tomorrow morning so I will be on pins and needles till my nurse calls back that afternoon!

But oh MY! I am so sorry you have been so sick! That is super scary and yes, you definitely want little Zacharie to stay put a few more weeks! Best of luck with the promotion, I am sure you will get it and you can put all that stress behind you! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

When I was pregnant with Jackson I wasn't very sick and shortly felt like eating again. Amelia I was sick the whole time and could barely eat. I liked vanilla ice cream with sprinkles, salad and that was it. I drank water. Late in the 3rd trimester I could eat again.

There are many women in the forum who weren't sick at all and ate everything throughout their pregnancy. It all depends on your body hun! :hugs:

Welcome to the group new ladies! Congrats!

YAY! :happydance: If I remember correctly weren't you and CJ trying to get pregnant?? WTG.


Angela and CJ:

First of all you both make me overjoyed with excitement!! :happydance: :hugs: Congrats!

When did things start to level out? I didn't usually get a period before anyways but I seemed to get pregnant with Jackson so I MUST have ovulated somewhere. Im getting awful back cramps and now their gone today. I'm wondering if that could have been me ovulating? :shrug: People say after you've had 1 or 2 pregnancies things tend to normalize but we're talking about my odd body here. Where's the period I should be getting?! :lol: 

We'll see come winter...hopefully Steph and I will be pregnant again too! :winkwink:

I LOVE seeing all these new pregnancies. Woohoo!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ohhhhhhhh MY GOODNESS!!!!!! Angela that's fantastic news!! Congratulations!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you sweet Twink! I'm excited, but feel like I'm just starting the road of testing hurdles again lol. Happy but nervous! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA I got my periods back only one month after Zoë self-weaned from the boob when she had just turned 1 year. I definitely ovulated before the first period though, I had really obvious EWCM and just for kicks (to see if I was understanding my body) I did an IC OPK and it was strongly positive. We only waited 1 more month after that to start TTC'ing since we did want them close in age, so I got pregnant again when Zoë was 14 months old. 

Angela, deep breath hun, one day at a time!!! :hugs: This IS really exciting, let yourself enjoy it too! I know I have to focus on that a lot this time around, despite everything that's happened (first tri bleed, severe SPD, recent hospitalization with premature contractions, etc...) since for us it is the last pregnancy so I'm trying to enjoy every moment of it! :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh I forgot to mention, we rejigged baby's name: it will be Zacharie Alexandre Joseph LastName. Joseph is my DH's middle name and his father's first name (who passed away in June of last year and who will be the only grand-parent not to meet our little guy...).


----------



## rottpaw

I love it CJ! Beautiful!


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, I got my period the first month after I stopped breastfeeding. Everyone's body is different, but it sure felt like that was what triggered mine!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Angela you need to change Ethan's ticker to count down to Bday #2!  :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Junebug_CJ said:


> Angela you need to change Ethan's ticker to count down to Bday #2!  :flower:

Yes yes! I keep seeing that and then I get sidetracked. Sigh lol!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: :rofl: I like to see how old our LO's are :haha: Sorry, no pressure intended! :flower:

I just posted a long update in my journal, had a rough week and didn't want to vent here... Also posted my massive :shock: bump pics for those interested (and a collage comparing 33 weeks in both pregnancies, I'm having fun doing that!!!).


----------



## rottpaw

Junebug_CJ said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I like to see how old our LO's are :haha: Sorry, no pressure intended! :flower:
> 
> I just posted a long update in my journal, had a rough week and didn't want to vent here... Also posted my massive :shock: bump pics for those interested (and a collage comparing 33 weeks in both pregnancies, I'm having fun doing that!!!).

Lol I needed to fix my tickers anyway - both of them lol!

I'm off to catch up on your journal! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, LOVE the new tickers :cloud9:


----------



## caroleb73

CJ love the bump pics on your journal and you don't look that big at all, especially as it is your second bubba. I must get brave and take some recent ones and post.

Also love the name Zacharie, if we were having a boy I loved the name Zac as Zackary is another name that translates in both the Arab and English world which was important to me.

Can't wait to see pics of your little boy when he arrives x x


----------



## rottpaw

Carole YES, we need those bump pics please! :hugs: 

How are you feeling these days? Is the fatigue any better?


----------



## animalcracker

OMG! OMG! 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

ANGELA!! I am so happy for you!!! There I was catching up with posts and I saw your pregnancy test :test::bfp: and I dribbled my coffee down my chin! I was NOT expecting that so soon LOL! Lady, you are miss fertile myrtle - didn't you JUST start trying again? I am thrilled for you and for Ethan who gets a little brother or sister :cloud9:

I imagine you are quite nervous - I remember the whole 9 months was just very nerve wracking for me, but I am sure everything will be just fine - you will be in my thoughts. Oh, I am so excited for you honey - you've made my day!

I can't wait to start trying again too :cloud9:


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!!

I'm on cloud 9 :cloud9: after Angela's post this morning :cloud9:

Purplelou - many congrats to you too! I do understand how nerve wracking it is to be pregnant again after a loss. I was terrified. It's normal, but do try to enjoy your pregnancy if you can :flower: 

So tonight we are going out for an early dinner at a Spanish Tapas restaurant with friends and taking Gabriella. This will be her first official excursion out of the house (pediatrician visits aside). I am a little nervous to be honest and hope she won't cry up a storm! We're eating at 5:15pm so the restaurant shouldn't be too busy. 

Yesterday she was cranky ALL day. I had her in my arms most of the day and this morning I woke up with a crick in my back. Speaking of back pain, mine has been terrible since I gave birth. Is anyone here who's had an epidural/spinal suffering back pain? I am starting to wonder if the two are linked. I never had back pain before pregnancy / giving birth. This morning was so bad I had to take one of the left over 600mg Motrins that were given to me when I was discharged from the hospital.

Beth - considering Poppy is the same age as Gabby....how much is he eating per day? Gabby is chowing down..especially the past couple of days. She's eating on average 3oz - 4oz every 3 hours. During our last visit to the Dr., she said to make sure Gabby was eating 20 oz a day - she's eating more than that, so I hope her weight gain is substantial when we go back to the Dr. on Wednesday.

How is everyone else doing? Wishing you all a wonderful weekend! :flower::hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Jules! 

I am a bit nervous, especially as I basically feel fine (last time I was puking by 4 weeks)...had my first betas drawn this morning and now just waiting on that phone to ring. :coffee: not waiting very patiently though! :dohh:

I hope you will forgive if i go off on a tangent for a second, as i just want to say this publicly and your comment about fertility made me realize i havent said this in my comments so far about this bfp...i ceretainly understand others may have different views, and i absolutely respect them, but for me, I truly believe that with my physical/reproductive profile, ANY pregnancy is, for me, a true miracle and a gift straight from God. So much more if it's a healthy one that results in a baby. My numbers just say it shouldn't be possible, but I believe nothing is impossible with God and truly, I give Him the credit for both Ethan and this BFP. :thumbup: the "numbers" surrounding my own birth at 27 weeks also said that my own life should not have been possible, but God had other plans and I am trusting him for all of this! :flower:

That said, i do believe God obviously works through natural means and in our physical circumstances, and as far as fertility, one thing I've heard from MANY moms is that, even if they had trouble ttc the first time around, there is a sort of "super fertility" that follows once you have had your first child. So I was kind of hoping there might be some truth to that. then also, we were using digital OPKs which help immensely in targeting timing. lastly, I conceived Ethan on the very same cycle I had my fertility work up and HSG procedure, which my RE explained can sometimes "clear cobwebs" from the tubes. It's possible that I had some kind of minute (but big enough!) blockage in my tubes to cause my first 18 months of ttc to fail. Only God knows, but as one of my wonderful friends here has pointed out, each day I am pregnant is something I should celebrate, regardless of outcome, so I'm trying to rest in that. I'm just such an impatient person in general and a control freak that waiting helplessly isn't my strong suit lol! 

But anyway, I think your first outing with Gabby sounds wonderful! Our first outing with Ethan was to a Mexican restaurant hree, and I'd been afraid he would fuss, but honestly the place was so loud no one ever would have heard him! He ended up just being perfect and was fascinated by all the sights and sounds. I'm sure you will be fine! 

And I have not had tri back pain as you describe from my epidural, but I have had some tingling in my legs and feet from time to time that I think is related. I hope your pain gets MUCH better soon! 

Okay girls, I'm off to gather the munchkin from his nap. He is sleeping hard today, must have worn himself out playing this morning! 

Hugs and love!


----------



## MissMuffet08

CJ - you are all pregnancy belly. Not another ounce of fat on you! You look great!

Angela - I love your new tickers!

Quick question for you both - what did you give your babies on their 1st birthdays? I am trying to think what Katelyn would need/play with. Should I wait until after the party and then buy her a birthday gift?

Hi Twinkle!!!!!

Rebekah - Even though I was pumping and kinda nursing after Katelyn was born, I got my period back almost 8 weeks to the day after I gave birth. It was like my body said, you only need 8 weeks to recover from a c-section so guess what...I'm baaaaack! I don't think that I ovulated for the first 2 after having Katie, but now everything is back to normal. Yes, hopefully come next year this time we are both pregnant with #2 .

Chris - Love the photo on FB of Soph

Beth - I owe you a PM with my FB info!

Anna - I hope you are doing ok. I am thinking about you often. 

Ok, gotta get back to work!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, I did not buy Ethan a particular gift "for" his birthday, but I participatd in a consignment sale just before the party and bought him a ton of toys inexpensively. Then, of course guests at the party brought presents, so he has a lot of new stuff! 

I would say the things he has enjoyed the most at this age are things that roll or have balls as part of the toy. Examples are the fisher price train that "pops" balls out as it rolls, and the vtech helicopter (explore and learn, I think?) he also enjoys his soft rubber blocks and the fisher price baby puzzle and puppy's playhouse right now. Let me know if you need more info! Mostly, he is crawling and exploring the house at this age, so baby proof well and then let Katelyn roam. They love to investigate at this age! That said, I've got a ton of baby proofing to do. He crawled so late that we were able to put it off a good while. :blush:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks Angela for the advice. We do really need to baby proof as Katelyn is not into her toys that much, but prefers to grab anything she can find that we have left out. 

Jules - I think we were posting at the same time. I didn't have any back pain afterwards, but my hips still hurt from time to time. I hope that your back pain gets better. As for dinner our, since Katelyn was preemie, it was different we were told not to really go out with her in public places with lots of people until about 4 months old (other than to the park or for walks). But I think we did go to a restaurant as well and Katelyn slept pretty much the entire time. You can get a high chair and turn it upside down and then the car seat fits perfectly in there - just a little trick if you didn't already know. I am sure everything will go well. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Okay, just got the call back from my RE. My numbers look good so far, hcg at 129, progesterone at 29. Even though my progesterone looks good so far though, because of my progesterone levels last time, she wants to put me on the supplements just in case. Im actually relieved about that, because I was already getting set to stress if it was borderline and they seemed unconcerned...I am so thankful for my dr., who seems able to read my mind and, in any event, understands that I want to give this pregnancy the best chance possible! So I'll be starting the supps tonight and we will recheck Sunday. :happydance: now, to TRY and relax and enjoy the weekend!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

https://www.snugglebugz.ca/wheely-bug-small.html This is what we got Zoë. She still plays with it and is almost 2!

Angela :yipee: those numbers are great!!!! Will post more later, rushing to chiro now!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Holy Lactating Cow, Batman!!!!!! (and I'm referring to me being a lactating cow, not calling any of you lovelies one!) I am MIA for a two days and I have so much to catch up on!

ANGELA!!!!!! I literally have tears in my eyes and think I just had a letdown of milk as I'm so emotional for you right now! :dance::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::happydance: WOW, I am thrilled for you, dear! and I love the photos of Ethan at his party, what an absolute cutie! I, too, have heard you are "super fertile" after birth...considering I got pg with my first try ever after getting off the pill, we decided to get back on the pill for the 6 months before we can try again as my doc calls me "fertile myrtle" and I need to heal properly first. :haha: The pill may decrease my milk supply but because I have such an abundance, it may not be noticeable, but we have to keep a check on poppy's weight for a bit to make sure he is still gaining properly. We are hoping to try again in Sept. (well, when Poppy has a good long 5 hour stretch at night and we are rested, Charlie agrees to it....nights like a tough last night, we avoid talking about baby #2!!! :haha:)

Jules - i wish I knew how much Poppy was eating! But with the exclusive breastfeeding, it's too hard for me to tell - I keep a log of when he eats and for how long and he usually during the day (most days anyways) he will eat for about 20 minutes every 2 hours. Today he is sleeping for 3 hours as he was up eating and fussing all night - we are def in a growth spurt! When Charlie gives him a bottle of my expressed milk I will pump and usually get around 4oz from each breast - slightly less from one side and slightly more from the other but both will equal about 8 oz. However, he usually only eats from one side only, except in the growth spurts when he munches on both sides for awhile. :haha: So I would hazard a guess that he eats about 3.5 - 4 oz each feeding, every 2 hours. Seems to be working as he's up a little over 11 pounds!!! my little chubby angel.

Purps - so glad to see you officially on here. We love you and are counting the days until the second tri hits for you and the nausea passes. Literally the morning of week 13, my nausea was gone. I, too, never actually got sick, just bad nausea. But it passed!!!! And I still can't eat yogurt. That started in the first tri.....I used to eat it all the time, but I still get EW feeling when I even see it. many hugs to you for a great 2nd the 3rd tri....no jinxing allowed here!

thanks MA - his hip ultrasound went very well and we got the all clear call from the doc this am. He is perfect! :) He was so good during the ultrasound, and looked so cute, even though he was naked and shivering and hunched on his side but he still had a wide-eyed look which just melts me. :)

I've already gotten my period - very light but the bad, heavy cramps and ugh feelings are there again (different from the lochia), as well as my usual EWCM..... The Dr says it could be because I had such severe ones prior (reason for the pills - needed to regulate) and endometriosis that it is coming back with a vengeance after 10 months :dohh: leave it to me to not be the ones who don't get it while bf'ing...... but add me to that list of MA and Steph being pg this winter! :)

Steph - :hi: 

AFM - the incision is healing...no more tunneling to the sides, the pocket just goes straight down now, and not too far either....just a wek or two more they tell me....still getting it cleaned and packed every day from the visiting nurse. Poppy is growing by leaps and bounds and during the growth spurt the arching and coughing and wheezing seems to be a little worse than last week - the zantac maybe can't keep up with the constant eating?? But it is better than before so I'm still happy. I just can't wait for him to be over the stage of "i need to poop but I don't know how" yet - the doc says he is trying to push poop out but at the same time holding it in as he doesn't know what to do yet - he strains ALL DAY LONG! and one day he will poop his brains out with about 6-8 big blowouts, then the next day, strain strain strain and just a few squirts! poor thing. But except for the growth spurts, he is sleeping 5 hours at night, waking to feed, back down within the hour, then sleep for another 3.5 - 4 hours....yay!

I have some of the newborn pics ready to post, he is such a cutie pie. I knitted the gray hat and the sheep....:cloud9:

Hugs to you all, I'm sure I missed some, but lack of sleep is making me loopy. Off to hold the angel again, my favorite job in the world!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7832.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7881.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7920.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7963.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8031.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Okay, just got the call back from my RE. My numbers look good so far, hcg at 129, progesterone at 29.




rottpaw said:


> Thanks Jules!
> 
> I am a bit nervous, especially as I basically feel fine (last time I was puking by 4 weeks)...had my first betas drawn this morning and now just waiting on that phone to ring. :coffee: not waiting very patiently though! :dohh:
> 
> I hope you will forgive if i go off on a tangent for a second, as i just want to say this publicly and your comment about fertility made me realize i havent said this in my comments so far about this bfp...i ceretainly understand others may have different views, and i absolutely respect them, but for me, I truly believe that with my physical/reproductive profile, ANY pregnancy is, for me, a true miracle and a gift straight from God. So much more if it's a healthy one that results in a baby. My numbers just say it shouldn't be possible, but I believe nothing is impossible with God and truly, I give Him the credit for both Ethan and this BFP. :thumbup: the "numbers" surrounding my own birth at 27 weeks also said that my own life should not have been possible, but God had other plans and I am trusting him for all of this! :flower:

Angela, 

I'm so pleased to hear that your numbers came back as good ones! As far as symptoms - or rather lack thereof, with Gabriella I had way, way LESS in the way of symptoms than I did when I was first pregnant in 2010 (when I miscarried). With Gabriella, I didn't experience much in the way of nausea until 9 - 10 weeks - and it lasted until 20 weeks! :wacko: but at 4 weeks I felt nothing - it really is true what they say - no two pregnancies are alike!

Based on your comment about your numbers and the probability of getting pregnant, I assume you had a check up with a fertility specialist before you got pregnant with Ethan? Forgive me if you have posted this before somewhere, but I don't recall your TTC story (I have a bad memory!) Were you told that pregnancy was unlikely? 

If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? As mentioned, I am so excited to get pregnant again, but I just turned 40 on 3 March and I am so worried about my age and of course the remaining (albeit, smaller) fibroids. Gabriella implanted 2 mm next to my biggest fibroid, so it was touch n' go in the early days for me.

I do so admire your outlook. I agree with you when you say that every day of pregnancy IS indeed a miracle.:thumbup::flower: I'm so happy for you and wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Ahhhhh Beth!!!! I could just eat Poppy UP!!! What a gorgeous little boy he is! I love the pictures!!

Speaking of diaper blow outs and straining, Gabby is doing exactly the same thing! Yesterday, while changing her diaper, she had a blow out ALL OVER MY HAND!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I was too amused to be grossed out LOL


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Beth - love the photos. Charlie is so so cute! OMG I can't stand it. I am super jealous over all the milk you produce. I pump around 8-10oz each session and I have been doing this for almost year! 

Angela - Glad your numbers are looking good. I will keep you and your LO in my prayers! Yes, have a relaxing stress free weekend!

Jules/Beth - the pooping thing doesn't get any better. As soon as you start them on solids, they start to get constipated and then they strain for a few days and then major diaper blow outs! Like you Jules, I have been in the middle of changing Katelyn and then she has pooped...a LOT. She had this look on her face, like sorry mommy, you should have waited a few more minutes before changing me. 

AFM - I need to vent for a second about my MIL...just to give you background, my MIL is the woo is me type of person. There is always something wrong or she is sick or something happened to her at work. She always complains that her kids don't care and they aren't worthy to hear about some of her health issues because, etc, etc (most of this stuff I hear from my two SIL as she doens't say this kinda stuff to her sons). Well, she lives about 8-10 miles from us. She has come by to see Katelyn approximately 5 times give or take a visit. 

I went to lunch with my SIL today and was telling her that I wished her mom would come to see Katelyn more. My SIL told me that the reason she doesn't come more often (mind you 5 times since MAY!) is because we want her to watch Katelyn when she comes over. You would think that spending time with her grandchild wouldn't be an issue, but apparently, she doesn't want to "watch" Katelyn, she wants to visit, but we have to stay in the room. I was completely taken aback and PISSED. So hurtful that because we may say hey can you hold Katelyn while we go to the bathroom is problematic. I can't EVEN imagine my mom saying some crap like that. 

I told my Husband he said that is why he doesn't call her that often because of the way she is. I am just at a loss. Sorry needed to vent!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Angela, that was such a moving post. I felt as thought it was a divine appointment. I NEEDED to see that today. I'll go into it more at the bottom of the post but just wanted to say how happy and excited I am for you. Your glory to God and your testimony are inspiring. :hugs:

Steph. So sad your mother in law chooses to see time with her grandbaby as "WATCHING" her. My mother would give ANYTHING to watch her grandbaby. I'm trying to find something for Doug and I to do one day so she can take her. This is aside from visits every other week. My inlaws love her but my father in law joked and called her a rug rat and while they love her, with all the kids they seem to get annoyed by them unless they are MUCH older like our nephew is. His parents are in their 70's so I've had to pull myself back a bit and regather myself together at times. What does your husband think of all this??

Beth, poppy's adorable. LOVE the pic of you two together!

:hi: Hi to all the other dear ladies!

AFM: I think I've been losing "some" weight. I feel the weight moving downward though so I still feel quite fat.:dohh: The skin is loosening though. 

I STILL don't have a period. Is anyone else in here dealing with PCOS? I never had my periods to begin EVEN when I conceived Jackson, so as I said...I MUST have ovulated. :shrug: I'm a little down because I had hoped I'd get a normal cycle. So far, nothing. I guess it's just my body but I have been wondering if this is going to be another ordeal or not.

Aside from that, I'm kind of down today. Doug and I had an argument. Or should I say "I" had the argument. He never really argues. It's really quite small but my feelings are hurt and so I'm being "difficult". It all started with a house we were supposed to look at near my parents on Tuesday. We all got there and the realtor called the real estate agency in charge of the home who said the "rentor" would let us in. She didn't and there was no lockbox on the door. We took a look around the place, talked with some nice neighbors (it really is a nice neighborhood near the lake) then made arrangements for tomorrow with the agent of the home. Our agent called this morning to tell us the tenant won't be there and doesn't want us walking through. Keep in mind this is a home that's in my parent's area about 40 minutes away each direction. I was quite ticked off. We're supposed to go around this chicks schedule but even though we have TWICE, she's screwed us over. The landlord should HONESTLY be there while we look through. It's not worth all this work to deal with the tenant just to look at buying the house.

I was pretty down and just as we hung up, Doug was in a hurry for me to figure out what we were having for lunch so he could leave for blood labs I didn't even know he had planned. I felt pretty down, alone and unimportant. It's a communication issue but his whole attitude was insensitive. Granted, I'm being oversensitive right now as well.:dohh: Anyways, I've had a Debbie Downer attitude today thinking with my period back to nothing at all and the house debacle that nothing was going to go as planned...Woe is me! Angela, I actually NEEDED to hear your words today. I've been praying all day on my attitude and crying for honestly no reason at all. Of COURSE I told Doug not to bother to call, text or email me today and what does he do? After 2 seconds of the text he TEXTS me back. THEN about 6pm he texted me AGAIN. :rofl::dohh: 

Anyways, I'm glad to have this forum with ladies who have all sorts of good news and positive outlooks as well as encouragement. Your all a GREAT bunch!:winkwink::flower: :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Jules, I'm REALLY hoping that I have much less nausea this time around, and am thankful to hear about your experience having less illness with Gabby! And I don't mind at all recapping my story for you - I had a full RE work up at age 35. we had been trying at that point for 18 months with no success, and my regular GYN ran an AMH test (anti-mullerian hormone, designed to show egg reserve and, to some extent, egg quality). My GYN knew we really wanted a baby and was so alarmed at that test result that she sent me immediately to an RE here, who did a full work up. Except for the AMH issue, our workup was mostly normal (my FSH was borderline, but not as bad as my AMH). However, my AMH number (0.3, where 0 is menopause) was so low that both my GYN and my RE were talking about donor eggs as our only realistic path. :cry: the whole thing came as quite a shock to me and I think to hubby as well. Still, my RE held out some hope for us at the "possibility," if not likelihood, of a successful pregnancy if we tried meds, iui, or ivf (in that order). Because all those options and the AMH news came at us so fast, we told her we would like to try one more time on our own before making a decision how to proceed. I even took the prescription for femara with me when I left the clinic that day. I remember being so sad because I had to attend my sister's wedding shower that weekend and a family friend was going to be there who was 18 and unhappily pregnant. I literally went to lunch with my best friend before that shower and cried all over her about having to see this pregnant friend (who was wearing a NAMETAG on her belly when I arrived to the shower. :growlmad: ) I honestly did not think we really had hope, but God had a plan I did not know about at that point! I had my HSG that cycle and immediately got pregnant, which was something my RE said sometimes shakes things loose so to speak. THANKFULLY, Ethan is here today to remind me every single day that God has a plan for me! :hugs: and I will be 37 next Friday!

Beth, thank you so much for your sweet note! And i LOVE Charlie/Poppy's photos! He is such a cutie! 

Bek, I am so glad my words could help today! I too am trying to be much better about my attitude, and I'm trying REALLY hard to leave this with God and not fret over every second of this pregnancy the way I did with Ethan! I'm not very good at NOT worrying, but I'm praying about it! I hope you guys can find a GREAT house and quickly. I know that process is so frustrating. My husband is fond of saying we looked at every house in north Georgia before we found this one! :dohh:

Steph, I am so sorry about your MIL's attitude, but if it makes you feel better, we have a bit of that same situation except in reverse. It's my mom who we don't see very often, and it makes me sad because though she is married, she lives just a couple hours away and could easily visit more often if she would make it a priority, I'm left to assume that she just doesn't consider it one. :cry:

CJ, thank you as always for your input sweet friend! And I hope the chiro was able to help. I'm not looking forward to the return of SPD, as I had it later in my first pgcy and it was NOT fun. I've seen several people now who had it worse with their second and man, I hope I'm not one of them! :dohh:

Okay girls, I'm off to try to get some sleep! Hugs and love to all and happy weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yes, we're looking at a whole lot. The housing bubble didn't really take affect here and people want what they purchased the home for. As I've said before...some are OUTRAGEOUS in the sense that they're asking 130k for a home only worth 98k. :wacko: My parents REALLY got a deal and their home is almost new for the amount "we'd" like to stick with. NOW I'm seeing trashy homes for that price. Homes we're going to have to put a whole lot of work. Then their the flippers. It's hard to know who to trust. I did find one house from a flipper that we'd have to replace the old piping. The rest of the home was all redone. It didn't work out though. He wanted a lot for it and replacing the pipes would have gotten us into a whole lot of chaos.

I'm waiting for the new homes to go on the market. When you speak of patience I certainly understand...though one is about a precious baby and the other about something wishy washy and more material that matters MUCH less than a beautiful new life.

I need to stand in my own corner. Haha


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, I know you guys will find the perfect house! It's just a very frustrating process. I am sorry you are having such a rough time with it because I know just thinking of moving is stressful enough, let alone if you cant find a house that works for you. 

We had a real ordeal with our last move, getting into a bidding war on this house and actually losing it, then a few weeks later the hasty buyers who had rushed in and bid it up changed their minds and backed out, leaving our sellers to come back to us (yay!) we also lost our first buyers for the house we were trying to sell. But there again, God totally had a perfect plan for us and we we ended up getting a better deal on BOTH sides of the transaction. It just was in God's timing, not ours lol! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning Ladies - I only have a moment as I'm finally (FINALLY!) back to baking so I'm making Charlie a well deserved dessert of layered Angel Food Cake - 3 layers with a filling made out of melted marshmallows, hershey bars with almonds and whipped cream and then the whole thing frosted in whipped cream. :happydance: Poppy slept for 5 hours (6 hours between feedings) this morning, we were shocked! But in skipping feedings, that can mess with the milk supply, so I pumped and didn't get as much....only 3.5 from one side and 2 from the other :nope: I'm sure it's because he ate like an animal yesterday and it was just off.....but I'll be pumping again today so I'll see...

Jules - we have so many blowouts! I laugh because when it happens to Charlie, it is because he takes the diaper off and then turns around to say something to me.....hello!!! you just ASKED for that, put the darn diaper on! :haha::haha: But I know when that will happen as Poppy will get extremely quiet and look at me with pursed lips. And the amount of gas he passes :wacko: He makes me laugh all day!!!

Angela - I am thrilled beyond words for you and I, too, agree that God certainly had a hand in making you doubly blessed with these beautiful babies. It is amazing how God works in nature, but we still feel the blessedness of His works. One of my best friends got unexpected pregnant by her boyfriend and they had used protection and everything. I told her it was because God wanted her to bring this baby into the world and He wasn't going to let the man-made protection get in His way! She is now mommy to a beautiful baby boy, and while the issue with the dad is very difficult, she is doing her best and it is perfect. I thank God every day that I worked at the crappy job I did years ago because I met my Charlie. Now we are married and have Poppy. God, indeed, smiled on us. Thankfully!

MA - I'm sorry you were down and completely understand why. I hope you are feeling better today. Doug sounds like Charlie - never really argue or get mad, just sometimes avoids things to a point where the communication is stilted and you hear things out of the blue. And we're still hormonal, otherwise, his random comments that make me feel like I'm in the background and not important anymore wouldn't hurt so much (which makes me cry). then when he thinks I'm sad/mad, he won't ask me what is wrong, he just gives me a wide berth, which makes me mad as the communication suffers. Men just don't get us, but luckily, we get each other and are always here!

Steph - well, we won't get into my family, but let's just say I feel for ya, sister. :flower::flower::flower::flower: I will give my mom credit for popping over and holding him but she hasn't come over much. But I'll take the little I get. And you are not going over the top asking them to watch for a pee break! yikes! I'm so sorry, this shouldn't be happening to you and you have every right to be pissed! 

I'm off for a bit to get the cake out of the oven and then play with poppy....if he wakes up! sleepy head! but then he has been nursing like an animal so my poor nipples are constantly aching, like a "whomp whomp whomp" feeling all the time the past 2 days! :dohh: but he needs to grow! many hugs to you all.....

beth


----------



## rottpaw

Beth, thank you and your cake sounds amazing! 

I have been meaning to ask, has anyone heard from our missing in action mommies, Charmaine, Sunshine, Skye, and I'm sure I'm forgetting someone? :hugs: hugs ladies, and I hope you will check in when you can!


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Saturday ladies! How is everyone's weekend so far? 

Angela - thank you for sharing your fertility story. I had no idea you went through all that. I can't even begin to imagine how devastated you must have been when the Dr. relayed your AMH number to you. :sad1:But then Mr. Dimples came along, who is just so perfect and precious! :hugs: You are right, in that a higher power must be at work. And now you are pregnant with #2 and I am so looking forward to you sharing your progress with us! 

As far as nausea and symptoms go, to elaborate a bit on my first pregnancy, I had every symptom under the sun. It was incredible the sensations my body went through in the very early stages (4 weeks) - nausea, sore boobs, cravings, very vivid dreams, hot flashes and much, much more. With Gabriella, nothing at all except for sore boobs (and that came and went for a while). Nausea kicked in later and over-stayed its welcome, well into the 2nd tri! :sick:

Maybe you are lucky in that little bean won't cause nausea for you for this pregnancy - it's no fun when you feel sick.

Steph - I am sorry to hear about your MIL. I am fortunate in that my MIL is a good woman, albeit she has some very old-fashioned, crazy notions about raising a baby! For example, she claims that dipping Gabby's pacifier in sugar will cure her hiccups :saywhat: She also suggested I put some rice cereal in her formula to keep her satiated for longer and help fatten her up. :wacko: Gabby isn't even 6 weeks old yet and her system can't handle that! However, my MIL's old fashioned solutions are given with the best intentions. It's how she raised her babies (40 years ago LOL) , so it's difficult for her to accept anything different. I just ignore those and thankfully Tony agrees with me. :thumbup:

Rebekah - hang in there honey, the right house will come along when you least expect it I bet! How is little Amelia doing?

Beth - your cake sounds so good!

So we took Gabby for her first dining out experience yesterday and she did great! :happydance: we met with another couple at a great Spanish restaurant and when we got there, it was time for Gabby to eat so I fed her. Then she snoozed in her car seat (on the high chair) or in my arms when she got fussy. She was a perfect, well-behaved, little lady and I was so proud! :cloud9::happydance: We had so much fun with our friends that we all decided to have a standing 'double date' every other Friday (with Gabby), picking a new restaurant each time. :thumbup:

The weather here is absolutely glorious! It was about 65 degrees today and it's going to stay that way for several days. Makes me happy! 

I ran a ton of errands today and scored a great deal at Babies R Us. $158 worth of merchandise was scored for only $60! I was the coupon queen today! LOL :happydance: I got some really cute summer clothes for Gabby among other things, plus they had a sale on some diapers.

While I was out shopping, Tony called to tell me that Gabby had her first 5oz feeding today! She chowed down! She's never had 5oz in one sitting before, so we were both very pleased :happydance:

I'm thinking of taking her out for a walk in her stroller tomorrow around the neighborhood if the weather is as nice as it was today (and according to the forecast, it's supposed to be).

I hope you are all enjoying your weekend!!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jules! Yay for Gabby having a lovely outing. :happydance:

Beth, Yup! That's my dh too. He IS a good man though. TODAY I got into an argument with my dad. He's SO selfish. My husband, mom and myself went to the outlet center then we looked at a couple homes. He knew we were going. Doug and I came out to help them transport a treadmill from store to their house. 

Mom and I got in the house and He said he didn't want to go anymore it was too late now. What?? It was STILL light out and was only 6pm. :shrug: WE had to go between HIS games. Everything had to be what he wanted and when. 

I told him he was selfish and I wasn't married to him to dictate something WE were trying to do to help out. I was NOT going around HIS day. My days off are Dougs. If I want to go shopping for awhile while he's home watching tv and his stupid games then I can.

I left...my poor mom asked him to apologize for being rude and I think she was in tears by the time I gathered up the troops and left. I was NOT going to stay. Thing is, yesterday he demanded I turn on the stupid kinnect so he could see their grandaughter over the kinnect link video. When I told him they were only going to see her tomorrow and that it wasn't a really good time. He told us we wouldn't HAVE to come if he linked with us yesterday. How rude?! He's such an ass sometimes! When we ARE there he's playing war games on his xbox and doesn't really engage in conversation with us. I'm just frustrated with his attitude.

As for Doug and I....we're fine. He makes me laugh. He texted me a million times last night to spite. :rofl: He gave me a hug, apologized and today told me we're not always going to see eye to eye but at the end of the day.....we love each other and things will work out. It helped after the argument with my dad which left me feeling like "I'm" the problem with everyone. :wacko: :cry:

The weather was LOVELY. How did everyone enjoy it??


Angela, I haven't seen the others either. Wondering how their doing!


----------



## rottpaw

Lol Jules, we were at BrU today as well! My hubby asked several times if I wanted to get the diaper deal and I had to remind him, we just bought two cases of diapers at Costo! :haha: although, Ethan has leaked through TWO diapers today (which NEVER happens) and I'm starting to wonder if he needs bigger diapers already. We just switched him to size 4 a couple months ago and really, weight wise he is officially too small for fours yet, so I am not sure what is going on. We still change him as often as ever, but somehow he is putting out tons of fluids! :haha:

We spent waaaaaaay more than I had hoped on baby proofing necessities, but I am a naturally cautious (probably overly so) person anyway. At least i was able to tell hubby that "we will use them for our second child too, so it is a good investment." :thumbup: at least there was that argument, because I could see him rolling his eyes the whole time. He is not serious, but he is fond of saying things like "I had to learn the hard way not to XYZ," and then I remind him, we can avoid some of those dangers now because of a little thing we call progress!!:dohh:

We went with the magnetic cabinet and drawer latches, which may get annoying at first but I think we will get used to them quickly. 

Okay I'm off to eat some dinner. Hope everyone is having a great saturday!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

DO share how you all are child proofing the house. 

We got electrical outlet covers, the plastic cabinetry latches, a toilet seat protector and several door handle lock proof thingamajigers. :rofl:

Just thought I'd throw this out there. Our friend from Dougs unit at the hospital used the plastic electrical outlet covers and her son came out and said, "oooh HOT momma, HOT". She said, "What's hot baby? Can you show me?" The plastic piece was out. She asked him how he got it off and she watched as he pulled it right out. They're NOT as protective as we think they are. Apparently she said something about going to home depot and getting those REAL covers that I think actually lock shut or something?? Maybe screw shut? :shrug:

Aside from those things, I'm going to have to get a manual to see what else needs to be done. I've been looking at piles of things on lower tables that now need to be removed. Looking at things that "could" be toxic or could possibly break if she tries hard enough to reach for them. It's SO odd having been a married couple and now moving out of that phase and into baby proofing. :lol:

Not sure if I mentioned we saw another home today. It amazes me how some people don't take care of their homes. Granted it's theirs when they buy it but to look in the cupboards or at specific things only to see a disgusting mess is REALLY hard to get past. One home awhile back was a hoarding mess while this one was just dirty. The funny thing is they ask you to take off your shoes but the whole place is so disgusting your afraid your socks will come up with a disease. :rofl: 

This house WASN'T it. I can look past paint and "sometimes" squaler. Aesthetics can be easy to work out than the bones. There were Two HUGE tree's ready to fall over from the property onto the two opposite properties. I'm guessing 10K to get rid of them. That on top of putting new rugs in, refinishing the cabinetry, cleaning out and refinishing the inside of the cabinetry, adding new fixture, adding an electrical do-dad to the sump pump, taking down ALL the sheetrock they put up down the basement because each one has a punch hole through it then fixing the leakage where the wiring is down there....well. It's not my cuppa tea for what they want for it. The thing is it was built in 95'. I can't imagine WHY the place would be trashed like that. It wasn't even a foreclosure. :shrug:

I am starting to get an idea of what our likes and dislikes are so now I'm feeling like this experience is teaching us something. Angela, I can't imagine going through all that with your houses. I found a home today WAY out in the country. It wasn't ours. The asking price was WAY more than we can budget. I have a mercedes taste on a Ford budget. :rofl: Okay, it's not THAT bad, but close.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies 

Happy st patty's day. I'm glad that you all are having great weather where you are because it is one of those rare occasions when it is pouring down rain in Los Angeles. 

Rebekah - sorry that the house hunt is going so slowly. I will say when I was house hunting 6 years ago for my first place it took me about two months to find the house. Your house is out there. Sorry that your Dad was being difficult. But good for you for standing your ground. Also thanks for the info on the Electrical outlets. 

Jules glad that your first outing with Gabriella went well. Way to go on the deal at bru. That is fantastic! 

Angela thanks for sharing your story/ journey. Also let me know how you like the magnets. We haven't started baby proofing yet. And we should have a month ago. Katelyn is crawling all over the place. We actually are selling our house and will h moving at the end of the month so we were waiting for that. 

Beth you have to send me some of your recipes. Everything you make always sounds so yummy. 

We are selling our house and plan on renting for the next year or so as we want to eventually move to Colorado so don't want to buy right now. So rebekah we too are looking for houses but for rent. It is going to be hectic looking for a house and getting ready for katelyns party and packing but I'm excited. We r currently in a tri level townhouse with two dogs and no yard. So we are looking forward to having a yard for them and katelyn to play in. 

Well off to bed. Have a wonderful Sunday. I'm making cornbeef and cabbage tomorrow. Yum


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning, girls! 

Quick update, my betas today look good, thank God! 312, 48 hours after a 129. So a nice double! :happydance: we recheck next Saturday.

I will definitely let you know how we like the magnets once we get them installed. Some assembly required! :dohh::dohh::haha:

And I will post more details soon regarding our child proofing efforts, as Bek requested. We are about to run to home depot to get a ceiling fan. I told hubby I CANNOT make it though another summer in our bedroom (the hottest room in the entire house, and not because of anything we are doing! :rofl:) if I am pregnant, and especially not when it is 85 here today ALREADY. I am so NOT a hot weather fan. 

Love and hugs and happy Sunday!


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Sunday ladies!

Girls - while we are on the subject, I would LOVE some tips on baby-proofing the home. I realize Gabby is only a newborn, but Tony and I have been thinking about what we need to do for when the time comes as we are currently re-decorating many areas of the house. Is there a book I should get or where did you girls go to get a list of things that need baby-proofing? 

One thing we were concerned about is the staircase. Our home has two floors and I can already tell that the staircase railings could be a danger as she could get her head stuck in between the railings. So we were considering getting custom plexi-glass fittings for the staircase. Something like this..

https://www.babysafeservices.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/IMG_0597.jpg

Does anyone have any other ideas for the staircase? We will be getting baby gates too so she can't get down the stairs.

I have a lamb Osso Bucco cooking in the crock pot at the moment and the house smells amazing! I found the recipe on my Facebook news-feed and it's a new recipe so keep your fingers crossed it turns out ok! :winkwink: 

I'm so looking forward to Easter! We will be driving to Rhode Island with Gabby to spend it with the family. It will be her first visit to church. I'm a bit nervous about her crying through the sermon, but I figure if we sit in the back of the church, I can quickly take her outside if she gets a bit cranky. I have the cutest little outfit for her to wear - I can't wait! :cloud9:

Hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday!! xo:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Good morning, girls!
> 
> Quick update, my betas today look good, thank God! 312, 48 hours after a 129. So a nice double! :happydance: we recheck next Saturday.

Yay Angela! Great news on the betas!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

When do you go for your first ultra-sound? Will it be early at around 7 weeks? Can't wait to see little bean!! xo


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Jules! And you, steph and Beth are making me hUngry with all this food talk lol! I am hoping my re will do a scan at maybe 6-7 weeks. I will definitely let you know as we go! 

More later ladies, we are still out and about in the hunt for a decent looking ceiling fan!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies - quick question before I drop from exhaustion with a very cranky baby today....

the zantac isn't working as well as we hoped. he is in such distress tonight and the past few days off and on, but today has been constant except when he's at the boob.... what else can I do? does gripe water really work? can I give it to him with the zantac?

I'm calling the damn ped tomorrow and update him that it has only worked about 30%.....he is such a miserable boy today. We are in for a very long night. his poor tummy - he has been pooping so badly all day today and keeps straining even after a massive poop....he is only happy when he's at the boob and he's not always feeding, just sucking....but won't take the paci very much, just wants me. I let him as he's in such discomfort but I'm aching! He won't even let me bicycle his legs and gets very :growlmad: at me! 

Pray we have a good night, or that I don't lose my mind being up all night with a cranky poopy pants. :wacko:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA the past week or so but I have ben so crazy at work and then came down with the most hurrendous cold this weekend. I spent the whole of Saturday in bed and then went into work first thing yesterday to get my Chairman into a Board Meeting then went back home to bed. Still poorly today but so much better than I was, at least my eyes have stopped streaming.

Rebekah sorry the house hunting is being such a pain but I am sure that something will come up when you least expect it. YOu will find a hidden gem I am convinced :hugs:

Angela YAY for great betas, your news still makes me smile so much. It is a huge victory for us ladies that have struggled so much for our precious babies to kow that if we choose to have a second it can happen alot easier than the first time round. Also on the heat thing I totally get you, things here in the Middle East are starting to hot up again already, this weekend saw temps of 32C so I know that it will be hitting 40C by the time Zara is due:growlmad:

Jules I adore your photos of Gabby and it has inspired me to start the search for a cool and modern photographer out here which can be a challenge. Also don't worry too much about her crying when you go to church as the priests really are used to it and don't tend to mind at all. I am sure she will be on her best behaviour.

Beth so sorry to hear that Charlie is having a hard time with his tummy, so difficult for you to see him upset and the resulting tiredness to you and your hubby. I pray that things get better for you soon :hugs:

AFM just ticking along really, the tiredness seems to be getting a little more manageable for me as I guess I know that it will hit me each day so I plan around it to cope. Zara is head down so hoping that she stays that way and now measuring 3 weeks 2 days ahead as growing so well. At last weeks scan she weighed 2.3kgs or 5.1 pounds. I can't say I am over eating she is just mean't to be a big baby i guess. Friends are telling me that I should be packing my hospital bag but wanted your opinions on when did you pack? To be honest I haven't even thought about that yet. I think I have everything else in place for her just need to send off my passport to get my name changed as I carried on using my maiden name after marriage out of laziness I guess as it is so much paperwork to get my residency, work permit etc changed here but we really want to make sure we all have the same name when she is born and registered. The whole procees should take 4 weeks max as it needs to be sent off overseas and then courriered back at quite a cost. Official paperwork stuff is the downside to be an Ex-Pat.

WEll better dash and finish my work but hope to catch up with you all later :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies!

As far as baby proofing, I've got a copy of What to 
Expect the Toddler Years/the 2nd year, and I'm going to use the lists in there as a starting point. As I get going with it I will be happy to share what we are doing. Bek, I think some things are sort of things you can do as you go, so for example, tackle the things she can reach crawling, first. Etc. when we were at BrU, there was a lady there who was looking for solutions to keep her older Houdini out of the fridge, :rofl: Jules, we have stairs too but I'm not really planning to do anything about the spindles/slats, just because I honestly think Ethan's head is too big to fit through and we will do gates at tops AND bottoms of staircases. gabby may crawl much earlier than Ethan, but I think most kids are at least 9 months by the time they can begin trying to crawl up or down stairs, and in most cases their heads will be too big by then. See what you think as you go. :thumbup: steph, we have about half the magnets installed and so far, I love them! Of course I am removing anything truly dangerous from the lower cabinets anyway, such as cleaners and knives etc., but still doing the magnets to prevent later dismantling of my kitchen while I'm cooking for example! :haha:

Beth honey I am so sorry, I have no words of wisdom except to definitely call your doc. Ethan's reflux was not quite that bad and we could generally keep him happy with a feeding then sitting up with him (we were sleepless, but at least he was comfy and quiet! :dohh:) I hope they can get poor Poppy much more comfy soon! 

Carole, I'm getting SOOOOOO excited for you! One month and some weeks now, right!? Zara will be here before you know it!!! On the hospital bag, what we found on our march moms thread is that there is a huge variance in the types of items hospitals.provide worldwide. I know we are super blessed, because our hosp provides EVERYTHING except your own pillow and robe from home lol. They even sent us home with extra formula, diapers, pads, etc. But I know a lot of our UK girls were saying their hospitals did not even provide diapers for the baby while IN the hospital!! :dohh: so I recommend calling your hospital and asking for a specific list of what they will provide. Some things I found indispensable, whether your hospital provides or you bring yourself: pillows from home, my own favorite toiletries, and they make these little "maxi pad" style ice packs that are absolutely, positively whatever it costs you to get your hands on them, IF you think you will have a vaginal delivery. Our hispital gave them out and i used them for DAYS after they said I could discontinue them, bc I had stitches. Sooooo helpful! Also, our hospital stocked our rooms with humongous after-delivery pads (needed regardless of delivery method) and little disposable mesh panties (though I washed mine and used them t home for a few weeks) that are much more comfy for tender areas and section incisions. A lot of people will say to bring your own nightgowns, clothes etc., but I had so much bleeding that I was only too happy to stay in a hospital gown that someone else would have to wash :rofl: my advice - ruin their stuff and save your own lovely items for when you are home and bleeding/mess are under control!

Am sure I will think of more, but that is a start 

Hugs ladies! Hope all are well today!


----------



## animalcracker

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi ladies - quick question before I drop from exhaustion with a very cranky baby today....
> 
> the zantac isn't working as well as we hoped. he is in such distress tonight and the past few days off and on, but today has been constant except when he's at the boob.... what else can I do? does gripe water really work? can I give it to him with the zantac?
> 
> I'm calling the damn ped tomorrow and update him that it has only worked about 30%.....he is such a miserable boy today. We are in for a very long night. his poor tummy - he has been pooping so badly all day today and keeps straining even after a massive poop....he is only happy when he's at the boob and he's not always feeding, just sucking....but won't take the paci very much, just wants me. I let him as he's in such discomfort but I'm aching! He won't even let me bicycle his legs and gets very :growlmad: at me!
> 
> Pray we have a good night, or that I don't lose my mind being up all night with a cranky poopy pants. :wacko:

Hey Beth!

I am so sorry poor Poppy isn't feeling his best. As far as Gripe Water - sometimes when Gabby has a bad case of hiccups or I can see she has some gas distress, I give her something called 'Colic Calm' which is all-natural Gripe Water. 

https://www.coliccalm.com/

It really does work for her and she LOVES it. She sucks it right down! The first time I used it I was a bit taken aback because it is black in color and I didn't like that. But we got used to it - it does work and might be worth a try with Poppy.


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Monday ladies!

Carole we missed you! I am sorry to hear you were not feeling well :(

As far as packing for the hospital - I think I packed my bag at around 30 weeks - at my doctor's advice because of my darn fibroids. She was certain I was going to go into early labor and that Gabriella would be premature. Turns out she was only 2 weeks early...

As far as what to pack - as Angela states, what hospitals provide worldwide really vary so I would call and find out. Ours provided pretty much everything, but I did get hubby to bring our Boppy pillow to the hospital as it was much easier to breast feed Gabby using it. Also chap-stick was a life-saver for me too in the early days. My lips were dry because they wouldn't let me drink anything before and after the spinal. I also had some granola bars packed just in case.

Oh - if you have a baby book, bring it with you and ask them to put a copy of Zara's footprints and finger prints in it too :flower:

I can't think of anything else at the moment, but will post again if I forgot anything. I am so excited for you honey - you must be anxious to meet little Zara!! :cloud9:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!! I've been keeping up over the weekend.... a lot of activity! Let's see.... what do I remember?? UHM ANGELA holy congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: soooo excited for you guys!!! It's funny I know a few people now who got pregnant really quickly the 2nd time round :thumbup: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mo my friend! xoxo I think I already commented on Ethan's bday pics but if not omg is he ever gorgeous! Crazy how a yr passes so quickly eh? I find time is really going fast now......... :wacko: :growlmad: :nope: :cry: Soon I'll be back at work. 

Beth, the pics of Poppy are simply stunning. Sorry if I already posted that, but not really sorry because he really is adorable. I wish I could give you some advice on his poor tummy but best call your doctor again. :shrug: Hope he feels better soon. Your cake sounded so delicious!!!

Nice to hear from you again Carole!! I can't believe you are already at 30 weeks! Wow. I think you asked about when to pack your hospital bag? DO IT NOW! lol I packed mine at 39+1 weeks AFTER my water broke and my labour started :rofl: Don't lead by my example. Apart from what everyone else said, pack yourself some entertainment. A laptop with some tv shows or movies. It can be long and boring and you'll be happy for the distraction during contractions.

Rebekah, I love hearing your house hunting stories. I just hope for you soon that you'll find that special place! Keep searching! I agree with you, it is amazing how disgusting some people live. I know I am not the norm and live a lot cleaner than most, I am sooooo OCD jokingly, but still, the filth that some people just don't seem to see? :shrug:

Jules your avatar is just killing me with its cuteness. YAY for your dinner date night out! Sounds like fun. Keep it up! They are a lot more portable at that young age. I had a fussy evening baby so going out was not an option for us.

Steph, good luck with the move!! When do you plan to go to Colorado? I can't believe you are leaving the sun of California for the snow of Colorado..... :dohh: jK I am sure it will be much better to raise your family in Colorado.

I can't remember who asked me to PM them about facebook, but anyone who I haven't already friended and wants to be friends PM me and I'll add you right away. :)

Anna honey how are you doing?

I was thinking about Skye the other day too..... hope all is well!!!!

How are our new friends doing? Don't be so shy!

We haven't babyproofed yet, but I don't know how much we'll do. We just replaced our railings actually because they were unsafe and very dated. The new ones I am afraid aren't all that safe either full of nice sharp edges. :wacko: Oh well, at least now little heads can't fit their way through. Our house is relatively baby safe now I think. I don't have any knick knacks really and it's pretty minimalist clutter free. When she starts crawling I'll be sure to always keep the office and bathroom doors shut. 

Speaking of crawling we are working on it. Slowly but surely. She loves being on her tummy and rolls around like mad. She can spin on her own axis but hasn't grasped the concept of moving her legs yet. lol She can sit on her own now but now 100% sturdy yet.

Gotta run! I had more to say but I have to get something done before she wakes up.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth - the zantac didn't work for Katelyn either. Her Ped (actually, the gastro guy) put her on Prilosec. That started to work within 3-4 days. I still had to keep her upright after feedings for about a month, but then it was fine. The Prilosec i was able to add to her bottles (had to take it 2x a day) because it tasted REALLY REALLY bad and she wouldn't take it otherwise. I hope that info has helped and I hope that Poppy gets some relief. Try some nipple cream for your boobies, it will help wonders! Or if you don't want to put on a cream, the lactation consultants told me to use breastmilk on the nipples to help with the pain/cracking, etc.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole, I still cannot believe your almost a month away. Time has gone by so quick. I can't tell you how EXCITED I am for you and the other newbies who've come by to share. Waiting patiently for more mommies and babies to come on over.

Angela, thanks so much for sharing so much! :hugs: I'm with you on the air for summer. It's 70 here in Central New York and I cannot BELIEVE we had a mild winter and have gone straight to summer weather. I hope this doesn't mean high 90's for summer or you can find me laying underneath the nearest air conditioner. I DO want to take Amelia to the beach though. News reporters said Dr.'s offices have been bombarded with Tic bites already. 

Jules, it's always good to get ahead of yourself and plan for the needs of our children. Nothing crazy about that. :hugs: I ate least get it together in my head and then when it's time we will have stuff ready.

Oh, reminds me. Angela, the same mother of the little boy I told you about with the electrical outlet covers?? He has also put himself in the fridge, between the fridge...you name it. He LOVES to explore. She's had to come up with some interesting baby proof stuff. I should ask her what she's done and compare what everyone else is doing. :rofl: Amelia is quite active. In fact, she's in her jumper and max (our dog) stood there. She grabbed him by his halter and wouldn't let go. Had to take care of that. She sometimes hollers over to him "hey! Come here bubby! " Okay, she's not really saying it, but I think that's her baby babble to max. :lol:

Beth, don't mix gripe water with prescriptions. Our Dr. didn't want us to do it. Can't remember if it had similar additives that would Overdose or whether it would counteract with the prescription but it's not recommended. Usually kids of reflux go through a couple medications before you find the right one for them. The med they put Amelia on worked for her right away and still works (though we've tapered her off it now) but most kids need either zantac and if they don't do well on that they do better on prilosec or prevacid. 

Worst case, you'll have to get off dairy to see if there's an allergic affect to milk. If you are eating anything like beans or spicey stuff he'll be affected. Banana's too can cause gas as well as brussel sprouts and broccoli. If he's not gaining weight because of it then after awhile they may transition to formula for reflux like what Angela had for her son or extreme cases like Amelia get Neutromagen.

Chris, she's almost crawling already? Now you'll have to keep up with her. It seems as though these little ones are quick, quick, quick. lol I have this feeling Amelia will run before she walks or crawls. Haha She does Irish Dancing in her bouncer. It's quite comical!


Steph, what's going on with you??

AFM, Today was a LOVELY day! Doug, Amelia and I went for a long walk together. It was hot already in the 70's. My lower back was killing me. Not sure if I need a chiro appointment or a deep tissue massage but boy am I outa shape! At least I'm up and moving!

We bought a Vita Mix yesterday and I plan to juice, make vegetarian soups, baby food and protein shakes with it. I can't wait to get one. We watched a documentary on a guy from Australia who juiced for 3 months and lost a ton of weight. He was 300lbs or so. The transformation was awesome and he's off his pills.

Good news on the vegetarian diet for Doug...The Dr. took him off both his cholesterol meds AND his blood pressure meds. He doesn't snore anymore in bed either. The past 3 days have been LOVELY! :happydance: This vegan diet really does help. You have to watch your vitamin levels though and get enough B12 and D. Other than that, it's a great way to reverse heart disease and I'll let you know what happens with the diabetes and hypothyroid. The jury is still out. 

I seem to have a better outlook today too. Mom called. I felt terrible, she was calling to see if I was "still mad at my dad". Granted he's stopped smoking and is dealing with that but there is no excuse for being a jerk as he's been. She thought it would just blow over but I told her he never apologizes when he's wrong and instead of asking her to call me, he needs to call me himself if only to say "I was having a rough day and I apologize for how I handled it" and we can just move forward. He's NEVER admitted when he's been wrong so I doubt this will ever happen. I love him but refuse to put up with him tearing me down in front of my husband and daughter. The last thing I want is for my daughter to not respect me because grampa says I'm no good. :wacko: Either way, it's water under the bridge and I'm over it. The ball is in his court and he can either call and apologize and move on OR continue to do what he's doing and miss out on a relationship with his daughter and grand-daughter. I told my mom I would never purposely take Amelia away because of him. It wouldn't be fair to my mom or Amelia so I reassured her of that. As long as she acts well around Amelia I'm fine.

Well, hi to everyone else. :hi: Have a great day!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies...

well, I was right - we had a super long night last night. Poppy was absolutely miserable and slept for only about 10 mins at a time.....I was and still am absolutely exhausted. Today was a little better until tonight, when all hell broke loose and he was unhappy yet again. I finally went out for about an hour and a half to a store I needed to get to and left him fed and relatively calm with charlie and got home to a very frazzled charlie and angry poppy. charlie says he doesn't know how I manage all day with him so unhappy and in such distress. 

I called the doc and he finally called me back later on, saying to stick with the zantac for another week and to go ahead and try the gripe water (MA not sure why some docs says ok and others no) but I was at my wits end so I tried it and he fell asleep almost instantly. We got the little tummy's gripe water as Charlie looked at the colic calm and didn't like the ingredients in it (i don't ask anymore, he was very frazzled). this gripe water just has fennel, ginger and sodium bicarb, so it was more natural. The doc said to call him at the end of the week or sooner if things don't get better as this is the standard growth spurt time and he could be fussy due to that but that would only last a few days so call him by Thursday if no change. 

MA - I appreciate your input!! :flower: i did go off dairy for over 2 weeks with no change in poppy.....I'll try anything, and already had stopped beans/broccoli/peppers/onions/anything green or gassy! I'm basically eating chicken and potatoes and eggs every day! And that cake but I changed the whipped cream out to cool whip as that is a non-dairy topping and no change. 

Not looking forward to another long night! He didn't sleep much during the day too, kept fighting sleep and jerking awake, so hoping he will konk out soon. That meant neither one of us got any sleep! :nope:

Charlie is sitting with poppy across the room and I just HEARD the poop explode into his diaper.....I'm hoping that will ease his belly!!!! :haha:

I'm actually too tired to think of much else to say tonight....I'm hoping for sleep!!!!! I'll be back on tomorrow, either sleep typing or refreshed. many sleepy hugs to you all.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I really truly hope the sleep fairy visits you tonight Beth :hugs: You sound in such good spirits given all that you are going through. You were really meant to be a mom. Lil Charlie is so lucky. :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beth, you and Charlie are doing all you can. Dr. is right. growth spurts (and teething)can cause chaos in our schedules. Amelia is having one rough night as we speak. Sometimes you just keep going until they wear out. :hugs:

I stopped bf'ing when both of us were just tired and miserable. Though I often wonder why so many kids have reflux/colic issues? :shrug: seems kind of odd the high rate. Does anyone else wonder about this? Just seems so odd that many kids have it, yet the symptoms are different with each kid. :shrug: I keep wondering if there's something else causing it all. How have women for YEARS been able to bf'd without problems yet so many women have attachment issues, reflux or some other issue that interrupts? Are women just not talking about these barriers?


----------



## animalcracker

Oh Beth, I feel so badly for you. I can't imagine what it must be like dealing with a cranky baby and lack of sleep. Poor Poppy :( I am happy that the Gripe Water worked - I hope Poppy starts to feel better soon :hugs:

Tomorrow we take Gabby to the doctor - I can't wait to hear how much weight she has gained. She's definitely grown! 

Speaking of weight, I am hell-bent on losing 40lbs before August. I refuse to be fat in Gabriella's Christening photos! :rofl: I miss dessert!! I have such a sweet tooth! Switching low fat yogurt for cake is hard, but will be worth it LOL

Hope everyone is having a good day today! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Chris - that was such a lovely thing to say - esp when I'm at my wits end and thinking that I just can't handle this!

And thanks MA - it's good to have advice of mommies who have been through this....I'll just keep plugging away, eventually he will sleep! Yes, I have thought to myself that something as natural as bf is so darn HARD at times, how can the women throughout the ages just do it with no issues??? I'm convinced they just didn't talk about the issues, I have to think that or else I'll go nuts thinking that it is just something I can't conquer. 

Not much sleep last night. For a little boy who didn't sleep much during the day either, we had a long night. Up for hours. Tried the gripe water again and he just spits it out and chokes on it (even though I dose it out in little bits). He was SCREAMING this morning and squirming so bad when bf, with the arching, coughing, wheezing, and crunching his little legs into his chest that he is only feeding about 10 mins tops at a time. Now, I don't know if in a growth spurt they eat less just more frequently, or he is in such discomfort that he doesn't finish and cuts it short.

I tell ya, at 5am when I've been trying to get him down for the past hour and a half after a feeding and he's awake and in discomfort and spitting everything up and wants to feed again, it can almost break you. Normally I don't really curse but I was so frazzled and tired that I think a sailor would blush. :blush: Then I feel bad because it really isn't his fault and I think about how miserable he is compared to me and then I get upset at myself! :dohh: We had many of those cycles in the middle of the night..... when I got back into bed, finally, I just had put poppy in the bassinet and he was awake and looking around but finally quiet I told Charlie I couldn't do it anymore - didn't even want to LOOK at him (I'm such a bad mom :nope:) - and he got up and took him to rock him for another 30 mins before he finally fell asleep. Fitful sleep, but sleep. He is finally sleeping now, with hiccups (I thought the gripe water was supposed to help with those??!?!). I had given him a dose, which he choked on, let most of it dribble out then had a huge mucousy spitup that was really nasty.....then frantic for more food, which only ate about 9 -10 mins again and popped off and flopped his head on my boob and fell asleep. I put him in his swing to rest better. Hoping he feels better now.

I'm calling that damn dr this week. We weighed him and will keep a check on it to make sure he isn't loosing as he doesn't get another weight check for 2 more weeks. I am NOT going to just wait - if I see a dip, I'm alllllll over it.

I will try to nap with him this afternoon. I owe Charlie an apology as I was a snappy turtle to him last night but I was too tired to think straight before he went to work. I will think of something for him. 

Many hugs to you all, I honestly don't know what I would do if I didn't have you girls to rant/ask questions/cry to. I am blessed. Exhausted but blessed. Going to have a little chat with my best friend who passed away and is up in Heaven now....I need her help too to get me through this phase. 

beth


----------



## animalcracker

Big hugs Beth. :hugs::hugs: Hang in there honey..:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Beth, I have no answers for you as poor Poppy's situation sounds much worse than Ethan's ever got... But i know the little tummies gripe water never really worked for us either, unfortunately. I hope you get some relief soon, but I want to say this LOUDLY: you are a FANTASTIC MOTHER. we have ALL had nights where we curse through every hour on that clock, and that just comes with the territory and in NO way makes you a bad mom. There is a physical point where you can get so sleep deprived and exhausted that your own body fights back for survival and you can think to yourself, I just can't do this... I know, because I've been there. You WILL make it and Charlie and Poppy will too. The first three months with a newborn are enough to break ANYBODY. you do whatever you have to to get through and you don't feel bad about how you are feeling for ONE second. Sorry for the soap box speech, but I needed to hear this when I was in your shoes and you will be FINE. I know it seems impossible now, but all those sleepless nights really do fade to a distant memory. Just keep breathing. You're doing MUCH better than I was at that point! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beth, Zoë was exactly the same as Charlie :hugs: It does get better, I promise! I think lanzoprazole may be far superior to ranitidine. Request that and try that before you give up on BF'ing. I swear, the nursing part actually became so enjoyable once the reflux issue was resolved that I no longer minded being up 2-3 times per night nursing my angel. It just took about 3 months to get to that point... I still had to hold her upright for 30-40 minutes with each feed, but I did it! I cried when she self-weaned at 12 months, I swear I would have been one of those moms still nursing a 2 year old had she not :blush: If you want to PM with me, I'd be happy to help out with suggestions :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and MA I forgot to answer your question: yes, all babies have some form of reflux, since the gastro-esophageal sphincter (that prevents stomach contents from flowing back into the esophagus) does not mature until 1 year of age. Most babies don't need meds, and some babies are what we call "happy pukers" (i.e. no crying or discomfort with reflux, nor any weight gain issues) but there is a good proportion who need meds to have comfortable feeds and to grow. The vast majority of these babes outgrow their reflux by 1 year of age, when meds are no longer necessary as the sphincter has matured enough :flower: Zoë was off hers at exactly 12 months!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth - I just want to echo what Angela and CJ already have already stated. You are a TERRIFIC MOM!!!! Don't doubt yourself because you want to get some sleep and need some space/breathing room. We have ALL been there and like it has already been said it does get better and it will be ok. Please continue to vent, cry, etc with us as often as you need to! I agree with CJ, ranitidine did nothing for Katelyn and I was upset and went to see a gastro specialist (recommended by my Ped because Katelyn was preemie) and he put her on the Prilosec (omeprazole) which did wonders. I started taking her off it at 7 months and we haven't had any issues since. Hang in there Momma!

AFM - about to send out Katelyn's birthday invitiations!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks CJ! Why don't the Dr.'s here who supposedly advocate bf'ing just say to stay on the meds and stick with it then? :shrug: I won't go back and feel guilty but I can't say it hasn't passed through my mind. At least I have quite a bit of breast milk I'm feeding her now.

I tried to take her off her meds the past three days to see how she's doing. I thought it was the teething but last night was a horrific night. Turns out at midnight (WAY past her bedtime) she was still up. Just then, she spit up a ton of clear liquid. Smelled acidic. I could've knocked myself in the noggin! :duh: I gave her the med for reflux and she was down for the count. I'll stick with the year old suggestion. Maybe next time I'll just stick with it past the 3 months, ask for the reflux med, keep him or her up and try it that way. Thank you for your input.

So sorry beth that you had a bad night. It's trying emotionally and physically but if you can get to where CJ speaks of...it sounds like it will be smooth sailing. :winkwink: :hugs:

3 days in a row of record weather here in CNY at 74 degree's. SO weird but I'll take it. We went for a family drive this morning before Doug went to work. It was LOVELY. Tomorrows weather predicted to be 80. Holy Cats! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I don't know MA, I was wondering why your doc was so pushing formula. Of course you shouldn't feel guilty, you did what was best for you especially given the recommendations you were told :hugs: The important thing is that Amelia is thriving, regardless of her source of nutrition! Definitely sounds like her sphincter is still immature, I'd stick with the meds! Your next one may not even have this problem: I'm honestly hoping for that this time around, as all of a sudden the difficult first 3 months have come back to me with a vengeance. It was SO bad that I thought I'd never want another child again :cry: I think only at 5 months was I willing to even contemplate the possibility and look where we are now. Obviously it gets better, otherwise DH would have had the snip already :haha:


----------



## caroleb73

Sorry for selfish post but this is from my phone so not as easy.

I had a bad fall at work yesterday after someone spilt a little water and didn't clear up. I slipped and fell hard on the Step. Thankfully bubba is fine but I have severe bruising across my back and arm and my knee and ankle are badly sprained. I am now on bed rest for 4 days and hope to get crutches today to help me be a little more mobile but the pain is real bad. Wish I could take something other than Panadol.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Carole!!! Honey that's horrible :hugs: Thank goodness the baby is ok. I'm so sorry you are in so much pain.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Carole honey, how scary!!! I am so glad th baby is okay! Please try to rest up a bit, did they give you a day or two off work at least?

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hug: Carole that sounds horrible!!! Get some rest, hopefully they'll let you have a few days off!!!


----------



## caroleb73

I am thankfully off till Sunday but just tried the crutches and they are a no go as use my tummy muscles too much. Don't want to strain that area. 

DH has been great and come home early to look after me, he is gonna lift me in the bath later and let me have a soak


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Carole, I can't begin to imagine how scary that must have been. Praise God that the baby is doing well. I wish however, that you weren't in so much pain. I DO hope that your workplace will provide you for paid leave while you have to be out and pay for the medical bills associated with it as well as giving the employee a good talking to about picking up what we spill. Goodness! It's a normal thing to pick up after ourselves but when there is someone pregnant I would have hoped they would have watched it even more. 

Praying for a speedy recovery and SO glad you have a supportive hubby to help you through. :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Carole - yikes!:shock:

I am so sorry that happened to you. Having a fall while pregnant is scary - I fell when I was about 18 weeks pregnant, but my fall was no where near as bad as yours. I tripped outside and fell forward. In trying to protect my stomach, I dropped to my knees...ouch LOL. I had badly bruised knees for a bit. But baby is very well padded in there! I do hope you feel better soon honey, rest up :hugs:

Beth - how are you feeling? How is Poppy doing? To echo what everyone else has said, you are an amazing mother so never feel badly about snapping a little. Gabriella had a rough first few days home which is nowhere near as bad as what you are going through and I almost lost it then! Sleep deprivation can make a person crazy. As humans, we're not meant to live on little to no sleep, so it is perfectly normal to cry and feel frustration when you're delirious through no sleep. 

So we took Gabriella to the doctor yesterday. This was a weight check as the doctor was not happy with her weight last time (she hadn't gained enough). Yesterday though, she came in at 8lbs 10oz which was a gain of 1lb 1oz in a two week time frame which was wonderful! :happydance::thumbup: Doctor was very happy with that as were we! :happydance:

Last night, Gabriella slept for 6 and a half hours!:wacko: I was up after 4 hours, 5 hours and 6 hours just to make sure she was still breathing. We were both shocked she had slept so long. She usually sleeps for about 5 hours - she is a wonderful sleeper, but it is hard for me to relax and enjoy it as the fear of SIDS just freaks me out. I can't relax when she sleeps so long and always find myself checking her. Did you girls go through that too? I'm so scared of her stopping breathing.:nope: We woke her up finally at 6:30am to feed her and she chowed down on 6 oz of formula!

So tomorrow I am having lunch with our future nanny who is the godmother to the two daughters of a very good friend of ours. She has a degree in child development and will be coming to look after Gabriella Mondays through Thursdays in our home. I will be here too as I work from home, but I need someone to take care of Gabriella while I work as I am often in conference calls and meetings. 

I'm really happy this worked out as she is a lovely person and I feel very comfortable leaving Gabriella with her if Tony and I also want a night out alone. :thumbup: 

Angela - how are you feeling? Any nausea yet? I'm excited to see your first ultrasound pic!

:hi::hi:Hi to Chris, Rebekah, Steph, JuneBug, - sorry if I missed anyone - hope all is well! :hug::friends:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yeah Jules I totally did that. :wacko: I still do sometimes. :dohh: It's been so hot here so her room is bw 24-26 degrees. Last night it was 27!!! I was freaking out she was going to cook.
Sophie started sleeping longer stretches around Gabriella's age too. My problem was my boobs! :shock: Here my baby would be sleeping but I couldn't because my boobs were so engorged. I literally had to squirt some out into the sink to relieve the pressure. :rofl:

On a different note... i think I am ovulating which means AF is around the corner :thumbup: I am not in a huge rush to get my period but I just also want to be normal again. Weird huh? Also.... TMI and I apologise in advance but I was checking out my lady parts yesterday and uhm....... it looks weird. There are two 'things' just inside that I swear weren't there before. Could it be scar tissue? I feel like my vagina is pushing out slightly.... I read you can swell during ovulation. Anyone experienced this before? Sorry for the vag talk.

Oh another note :haha: A friend of ours and their 2 week old baby popped by the other day. Oh dear God I am SO not ready to have another baby :rofl: It was overwhelming to think Sophie was ever that small!!!! :shock: Seriously. My first reaction when I held her was 'is she ok?' She looked too tiny but weighed the same as Sophie at birth. How quickly we forget. Well, certain times of the year, smells, songs... all have a way of bringing back memories.... it's been summer hot here (same as when Sophie was born) and that coupled with the newborn cries gave me a mild panic attack. So let's just say I had a revelation! In no way shape or form am I ready to have another baby! It's rather freeing to have taken this pressure off me and just enjoy Sophie for now. I also thought I would get pregnant when Sophie turns a year (which is still 5 mo off) but I think we'll wait a little longer. After all, I am not *that* old :rofl:

:hugs: to all! xo


----------



## newmarriedgal

hi ladies!

thank you to you all for boosting my spirits and making me feel good about being a mom.....It is such a comfort knowing I'm not alone in reaching the end of the rope at times.....and that it will get better. love to you all :hugs: you are all such wonderful moms!!!!

we had a great night last night, sleeping for 5 hours, quick feed, then back down for almost another 4. phew! 

we went to the ped yesterday as the night before he had projectile spitup, very very watery poop - pretty much colored water - and an underarm temp of 99.1.....I called the 24 nurse at the ped and she walked me through a rectal temp :wacko: and it was still 99.1, so he was ok, just needed to be seen in the morning, which was yesterday..... so we went and the dr thinks he may have a little stomach bug (we hardly ever go out except for the drs and he said Charlie could have brought something home from work and not been sick, just carried it. But the ped also thought the zantac may be losing effectiveness as he was up over a pound and a half in 2 weeks - up to 11lbs, 2.5 oz!!!! he's a porker :haha: the dr said this weight gain is huge for an exclusively bf baby and I must have great milk! :haha: so anyways he upped the zantac dose and said to watch for 2 weeks until his 2 month appt when he may switch to something else. Or I can call next week if absolutely no change.

but he is a little better today, he needs a nap and has been fighting it the past few days. we are going out for a walk later today, which should be fun. Yesterday morning at 3am when he was up after only an hour or so after the last feeding and making tons of noises, charlie was going to get up to rock him and I stopped him saying, he's not crying, let him be.....and we didn't even peek at him and after about 15 mins of fussing, he put himself back to sleep! :thumbup: this morning at 3am feeding he went right back to sleep, so things are improving. :thumbup::thumbup:

Jules - 6 hours!!!!! AWESOME! Gabby is such a good little beauty!!! the first time poppy slept for 5 hours, we woke up groggy to his loud fussing and freaked out that he was crying for 2 hours and we slept through it.....:haha: I hope 6 hours is coming my way soon..... and great news on the nanny! I used to work from home as a software engineer (I was laid off when I was 2 months pg and haven't gone back, thinking I won't for awhile) and I know you def need someone to help out....it's not a cakewalk to work at home! (yummm cake! I'm starving!!!! I had charlie get me a nutrigrain bar at 3am feeding as I was soo hungry and thirsty! comes with the bf territory)

carole - hon, I'm so sorry. I'm glad baby is ok.....I hope the soak helped, and rest rest rest!!! give that DH a big hug for being such a caring guy.

Angela - how are you feeling?? :hugs:

:hugs: to Chris, Bek, CJ, Steph, Lou, Never and who did I miss??? Has anyone heard from Lava? I think about her and wonder how she and the twins are...

I received a maya wrap from a friend and am going to use it today so I'm not strapped to the couch holding poppy all day.... I have another OB appt this afternoon to check the incision issue but the visiting nurse tells me it's almost all closed so hoping I am done with the visits soon!

I just got the invites to the baptism, they are so cute! also got the tableware and stuff for the party.... I am doing a cupcake tree with a decorated small cake on top (I ever mention I have a certification in pastry arts and used to also teach cake decorating?? :) ) also planning on cream stuffed strawberries, lemon tartlets, peanut butter tarts, oatmeal scotchies (cookies) and chocolate chip cookies....might add a fruit tart or mini cheesecakes, not sure.....the cupcakes will have a blue wrapper with a cross on it and a pick on top that says Charlie's baptism and the date (Aprill 22nd).....also making favors of a decorated sugar cookie in the shape of a onesie with a cross on it, I'll bag them separately and tie close with a blue ribbon and a label the same as on the cupcakes. I'll be sure to take pics. :) I should have planned parties for a living!

OK enough about me.....I hope you all have a great day, will be in the mid-80s today - very unusual for us in MA, so we will go for a walk soon! 
:hi: to you all and thank you for being such great, supportive, and loving sisters to me!!!! 

Beth


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, sorry no time to write, so glad to hear all new moms and babes are doing well! :hugs:

3 weeks and 6 days until my C-section now! And only 14 actual days of work left thanks to Easter holidays, although it is 3 weeks and 1 day away (my last day, April 13th, that is!).


----------



## newmarriedgal

CJ!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so excited for you!!!! I hope Zacharie stays in there until d-date! and god bless ya for working until so close to d-date!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I think he will! My uterus has calmed down now since last weekend, and I have a feeling he won't come early thank goodness, I'm not emotionally ready yet!

I am starting to get sooooo excited! I need to start knitting his going home sweater. Have the yarn and pattern all ready to go, starting it tonight. With Zoë, I finished hers the night my water broke :dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick update and promise to catch up this evening, but got my betas back today and they are continuing to rise normally! :happydance::happydance:

Hcg is 1340, so slightly more than doubling on schedule from 312 four days ago. :thumbup: progesterone still holding at 28 (was 29 when they started me on the vaginal supps), but that too is normal considering that method of supplementing doesn't show up as a big spike in the blood progesterone. 

So all in all, looking great and praising God for that! First scan scheduled Tues Apr 3 at 6w4d!

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Angela, great news! :hug:


----------



## animalcracker

newmarriedgal said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> .... I am doing a cupcake tree with a decorated small cake on top (I ever mention I have a certification in pastry arts and used to also teach cake decorating?? :) ) also planning on cream stuffed strawberries, lemon tartlets, peanut butter tarts, oatmeal scotchies (cookies) and chocolate chip cookies....might add a fruit tart or mini cheesecakes,
> Beth

CAN I COME??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Beth, that sounds absolutely AMAZING! I am drooling! :flow: It's so cool that you have a certification in pastry arts! I absolutely love to bake and decorate cakes too, but I am an amateur. I would love to take a class one day and learn how to decorate properly, so that my cakes look more professional. 

I'm so happy to hear that poppy is getting better! :thumbup: :hugs:5 hours is great! My doctor said at around this age is when babies start to sleep more during the night - I really hope that poppy keeps this routine up. Five hour sleep, plus a quick feed and then down again :thumbup:

JuneBug, not too long to go now! Are you nervous / excited? I'm so happy for you!

Angela - AWESOME on the betas and YAY for an ultrasound soon!! :thumbup::happydance:

I broke my diet this afternoon and dug into the Girl Scout cookies :blush: It's SO hard trying to lose weight. I've been doing cardio in the evenings this week while Tony looks after the baby and OMG it is SO exhausting! Before I got pregnant, I was working out for an hour in the morning and between half an hour / an hour after dinner in the evenings and was super fit, but I haven't worked out since I got pregnant last July and it's so hard getting back into it:wacko:

Ok ladies, I am off to do baby laundry..AGAIN! :laundry::hangwashing: I've never done so much laundry in my life! :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Jules, on that laundry - just you wait!!! :rofl: so far today I've got half a load before noon with the sheets and pj's Ethan peed all over last night! :haha::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:haha: Try adding cloth diapers to the mix! :rofl: I think I'll be doing about 2-3 loads per day soon :dohh:

Yes Jules, I'm getting ubber excited and just a bit nervous that little Z will be as high needs as Zoë was for her first 3 months. I could never put her down... If he's like that, he'll just have to learn to live in my Baby K'Tan :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and I started his sweater today :happydance:!!! Goal is to have it done, along with hat, booties and mitts in 2 weeks...


----------



## rottpaw

CJ that is so awesome on the knitting! I'm in awe of your stamina woman! Working full time, late third tri, a toddler to care for and youre still feeling crafty! So impressed! :hugs: i love to knit but haven't picked up needles in probably two and a half years. Im halfway thru an afghan project that has been going on about five years now! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL that's my cross-stitch project :blush: Working on a beautiful fall angel (done the spring angel, took me 7 years :shock:). I plan on finishing the fall angel during this mat leave! I also have about 10 patterns and yarn picked out for little Z, big Z and myself to keep me busy. My routine was to hook myself up to my breast pump (bilateral and with a band to hold it in place so that I have free hands), watch a couple of TV shoes and knit away, before bed. I completed 2 sweaters for myself, 3 as gifts and 2 for Zoë in the 7 months I was off work the last time!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awesome news Angela!!!

CJ getting excited for you! :happydance: Not long now!! Thank goodness I have friends who knit I just simply don't have the patience.


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Jules, on that laundry - just you wait!!! :rofl: so far today I've got half a load before noon with the sheets and pj's Ethan peed all over last night! :haha::haha:

Does it get worse the older they get? Oh my stars! :rofl:


----------



## animalcracker

Junebug_CJ said:


> :haha: Try adding cloth diapers to the mix! :rofl: I think I'll be doing about 2-3 loads per day soon :dohh:
> 
> Yes Jules, I'm getting ubber excited and just a bit nervous that little Z will be as high needs as Zoë was for her first 3 months. I could never put her down... If he's like that, he'll just have to learn to live in my Baby K'Tan :thumbup:

Oh dear, was Zoe really bad? I can't even begin to imagine what that must be like, you poor thing. I have my fingers and toes crossed that baby Z will be a very good baby!!


----------



## rottpaw

animalcracker said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Jules, on that laundry - just you wait!!! :rofl: so far today I've got half a load before noon with the sheets and pj's Ethan peed all over last night! :haha::haha:
> 
> Does it get worse the older they get? Oh my stars! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I will just say this... The babies get bigger, what they eat increases, the clothing (thus soiled surface area) gets bigger, and their exposure to dirt and mess increases, so yeah, I gotta say, it definitely gets worse lol! But totally worth it, and I actually love folding clean baby laundry! :cloud9:


----------



## newmarriedgal

yay on the knitting, CJ! I knitted a whole bunch of things for poppy and I'm so glad I did! I too have a dual pump and the halter bra that holds them up....Charlie gets the giggles when I put it on :haha:

I just dropped off my cross stitch for framing that I made for the nursery, should be done in 2 weeks.....

I was also wondering how it will be if little Z will be the same as Zoe and how you will manage them both - I am worried that our next one will have the same discomfort and how to share time between the two....cause this one is taking all my time....how do I not let poppy feel neglected. I know, I'm kooky already thinking of the next one! :blush: 

Thanks Jules, and you all are more than welcome to come to the christening! :flower: I love decorating cakes and teaching the classes - I do all that on the side and have made wedding/baby shower cakes and charged for them! And for friends and family too and just love it. I miss baking, and finally made some brownies for Charlie as my apology for being a snappy turtle one night.....but not just any brownies - choc brownies w/ choc chips, frosted in a creamy peanut butter frosting (made w/fluff), topped with chopped peanuts and peanut butter cups, then drizzled with melted choc! He gladly accepted my apology. 

oh and girl scout cookies - YUM! I ate an entire sleeve of thin mints in ONE SITTING, so don't you dare feel bad. My goodness, you were SO fit! I'm jealous, I have so many knee issues (4 surgeries on one so far and still not right) that I am not very active - doesn't help that I'm lazy too. :haha::haha:

all my baby weight is gone but that doesn't mean anything as I was too chunky to begin with! But not that I'm back to my orig weight, I will be starting walking now and trying to lose weight this summer. My goal is to lose 25 - 30 lbs but not all this summer. I'll be happy with 15lbs this summer. 

angela - YAY, so happy for you. wonderful news!!!!!

i saw the ob this afternoon - still one more week of the visiting nurse packing this darn thing. I have my 6-week checkup actually on the 8th week, so I'll be going to the dr and seeing nurses every week for 8 weeks! :dohh: ugh!


----------



## animalcracker

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGELA!!​:hugs2::flow:

I hope you have a wonderful day with your little man today!:flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you sweet friend! Hugs and love! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Happy Friday ladies!!

I am at work do this is a quick post to say thanks for all your kind words. I am still married (more on that later). Jo is great and getting her first tooth (more in that later too). I have spent all morning getting caught up And took notes so I will post properly tonight from my computer rather than I phone. 

However just real quick ... Angela, Happy Birthday and huge congrats on the BFP!!!! 

I have the stomach flu again, I think. I took a prenatal this am just in case. But baby was sick earlier this week so I'm pretty sure it's the flu. 

Anyway, more later and love to you all!!

Xoxo anna


----------



## Nikki Leigh

:cake: Happy Birthday Angela! Hope today is a great one! Congratulations on your new little one coming. :hugs: Thanks for the reminder to come here more often!

I finally caught up, but forgot to take notes. :blush: I do remember talks about cakes and knitting. I've asked a coworker to teach me how to knit (I've taken a few quickie lessons here and there, but I think I need one:one instruction), and I'll be starting with some sort of dishrag next month, LOL. My BFF is the cake decorator, so I leave the fancy stuff to her, and I just make homey desserts.

Yesterday I was excited because I thought the bloating was gone, but today it appears to be back.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls and thanks so much for all the sweet birthday wishes! It is so nice to have so many awesome friends to make my birthday such a happy one! 

So I just typed a lengthy post on ipad and lost it. :cry: I am on my desktop now while munchkin naps so will try to recap -

Anna, so great to hear from you and so glad the marriage is hanging in! Please know I'm praying for you! :hugs: Feel better soon, stomach flu is no fun! (but I have to admit I would be SO excited if you are pregnant again :haha:)

Nikki, thanks for stopping by! It is great to see you here and glad all is going well! I'm already bloaty, and I've heard you "pop" sooner on a second pregnancy, so I am giving up hope I won't feel huge immediately. I already feel fat! :rofl:

Beth, your cooking and baking amaze me! I love to do both but am strictly amateur! And I don't think you are crazy at all for already thinking of a second :baby:. Honestly, I was telling my husband, it is AMAZING what God allows us to forget so that we want to do the whole thing again and again! :haha:These little creatures take over our hearts and minds and no matter the struggles, they are worth it! :happydance:

CJ, SO excited for you and we are counting the days with you! :hugs:

Beth, I think you asked about Laura - she's doing fine and I'm in contact with her by text. We are actually meeting up next week for a playdate and I am so excited! 

Jules and Beth - the christenings/baptisms are so exciting! We have not done Ethan's yet (long story) but definitely will. Our church performs them up to six years, but we certainly won't wait that long! :dohh: I can't wait to see your photos! 

Speaking of photos, I FINALLY have a professional session lined up for our family next weeknd. I am SO excited! This photographer did amazing things for some friends of ours so I am really hoping it goes well. I don't think I'm very photogenic and generally hate pics of myself, but Ethan takes GREAT photos so I am really excited! 

How's everyone else? Steph, Rebekah, Chris? Carole, hope you are resting up! Purple, let us know how you are doing sweetie! If you like I would be glad to be bump buddies with you! :hugs: We are not too far apart! 

Several people have asked how I'm feeling and I really appreciate that! I'm honestly SO excited to be pregnant that I really find it hard to focus on getting mundane things around the house done. I feel like it's my first time being pregnant again LOL! I think it is becaues we were not at ALL sure we'd ever be able to have a second, and now my every waking moment is consumed with excited planning. I'm trying not to get TOO excited just yet, becauseI know it is very early yet, but still... i want to tell EVERYONE and I know I can't yet. If we get good scan results at 6 weeks we will prpoably tell a few family and very close friends. I just can't keep my mouth shut that long! Plus, I signed up for the Color Run here in Atlanta (was it Anna who was asking about that? It looks AWESOME) and now I am going to have to tell my friend that I'm walking with why I'm walking so slow! :rofl: :rofl: I'm just hoping I still feel as good at 7 weeks as I do at 5, and can at least walk it! 

But honestly I'm SO thankful that I'm feeling great, really. Hoping it doesn't mean anything is wrong, because I was so sick last time. :shrug: But the good betas so far give me hope that it's fine and I am just celebrating every day that I'm pregnant and feeling good! I am really tired and wear out very easily right now, and short of breath/lightheaded (I remember this from my last pregnancy - it disappeared in 2nd tri so I think it is the HCG). And I have just enough noticeable feelings from my abdomen that I can tell something is going on in there! :thumbup: So for now, I just celebrate every day and wait impatiently for my scan! I'm really praying that, as long as nothing is wrong, I do NOT get morning or anytime sickness this time, because I can tell how difficult it would be to care for Ethan all day feeling really sick. :dohh: 

Okay girls please forgive if I forgot anyone. I already had mommy brain and now the new baby brain has turned my head to mush! 

Love and hugs to ALL! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy belated birthday Angela! So glad you're feeling well, I hope it keeps up!

Anna, great to hear from you and I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Saturday girls!

Anna - so great to hear from you. I'm sorry to hear you have the stomach flu again :( Hope all is well with you, we miss you!:hugs:

Angela, I'm excited to see Ethan's pictures with the photographer you've chosen. He is such a photographic child, they are going to come out great! I'm sure you've heard this many times before, but he could be a child model. I can see him on the pages of a Gap catalog, he's so adorable :hugs2:

Beth - how are you doing honey? How was your night last night? I hope little poppy had another good night :flower:

Rebekah - any luck on the house hunting? How is Amelia doing?

As for us...I had lunch with Gabriella's new nanny yesterday (her name is Sona..pronounced 'Sonia'. As a reminder, although I work from home I need someone to look after her Mon - Thurs from 10am - 3pm while I am on conference calls and working. 

It went really well and she is SO amazing with Gabriella. We bought Gabriella with us to lunch and she fussed a little and Sona picked her up and rocked her and calmed her down. She came to the house after and I showed her around and each time Gabriella fussed, she calmed her down no problem and even got a few smiles as a reward from Gabriella! She's the baby whisperer! :thumbup:

Another bonus is that she loves gardening and I have been wanting to do something nice with our yard for years (a vegetable garden and some flowers, herbs etc.) and she said she will help me put it together because it is relaxing for her and she enjoys it. I'm so excited!:happydance: Our garden is SO plain and boring right now, so this makes me happy :thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a happy day so far! Hugs to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend, I am back to work hobbling a bit still as my knee is extremely painful and still swollen but hey it will get there.

Angela Happy Belated Birthday honey hope you had a perfect day. I am so looking forward to seeing Ethan's pics as I know they will be gorgeous:hugs:

Anna so good to hear from you and hoping things are looking up on the marriage front. Sometimes it is so hard especially when a little one comes along it can take guys a while to adjust. My sisters hubby was a nightmare as he just didn't like not being the centre of her world anymore and having to put his son first, selfish I know but it happens as they get so used to their life before baby. Hang in there and I pray thatthings work out:hugs:

Jules YAY for super nanny!!! I know it is such a relief to know that you have someone you trust with you most precious little thing in life. We have a maid who is amazing with kids, that is the only reason we hired her full time 3 years ago when we started TTC. Great maids/nannies are like gold dust here so you snap them up when you hear of a good one available. I know that I will be so much happier about going back to work when Zara is so little as we have Meron who is our angel who I trust with my life.

Beth I am so impressed with the knitting and only eish that I could still remember how to knit clothes etc and had the time :nope: Praying things get better with little CHarlie soon :hugs:

CJ you are getting so close now, it is so exciting. Hoping that the next couple of weeks go by quickly and smoothly for you :hugs:

AFM just ticking along, knee is still very painful so moving about alot less which I find annoying as I hate not being mobile. Hoping that it gets better this week and turns out to be just a sprained knee and nothing more complicated as I need the strength in it for labour. Also finally managed to take some pics of the nursery. Still waiting on the final border to arrive from the UK so we can finish by her bathroom/wardrobe and need a bigger rug but apart from that we are done. I have tried to upload but need to reduce the file size so will post as soon as I have figured that out.

Take care all and enjoy the rest of your weekend:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Good Sunday Morning ladies!!

I know I promised a post on Friday but alas the stomach flu bug I had got worse and I spent Friday night and all day yesterday with a fever and tied to the toilet (sorry TMI). So while Jo takes her morning nap, thank goodness, I will try and get caught up. I lost my notes so it's from memory so forgive if I forget someone or something.

Angela, yes I've signed up for the color run here in Denver. Am very excited but I am not getting any running done in preparation. I was going to run this weekend but do not have the energy with the flu thing. Good luck on the run, it looks so fun. Is Ethan going?? I am going to put Jo in her jogging stroller and covering it in white fabric and she's running with me. Should be fun. 
I am so excited for you and wish I could be your bump buddy, but the witch arrived this morning so it is not meant to be. In truth we are not trying but not using any birth control either other than the pull out method. NOT very reliable. As for not getting excited I understand but it sounds like you have a really good hold on reality but still enjoying the pregnancy. As you should!!! We all know too well that things can go wrong, but there's no reason to worry as you've said it's in other hands. Enjoy the glow. 

CJ, so close now!!! I am not on facebook so have not seen the bump photos but I'm sure you're beautiful!!! How is work going and when is your last day??? Your DH is home now right??? Thinking of you and Carol!!

Speaking of ... Carol, you are so close too and I am happy to hear you have good help in your house. It is such a load off knowing you have a good care taker. How are you feeling?? I am so sorry for your fall, sounds terrible!! and so scarry!! Take care of yourself and counting down the days!! 

NMG, I would love to bake and sew. I just don't have the temperament. I love to cook, but baking takes precision and I am not very good at that. How's poppy?? I will echo what everyone else said in that you are a great mom and we've all been there. There were times when Jo would cry / scream from about 4pm-10pm straight due to colic. We almost took her to the emergency room twice. It's so hard on the parents and you feel so helpless for your little one, but you are doing all you can and if the Zantec doesn't work insist that the doctor try something else. Prevacid solutabs worked wonders for us. She went off them right around 6 months. However they are getting harder and harder to find ( the solutabs ) so have the physician write you a prescription for a few months if he will if you can find it so you can stock up. 

MA, how's the house hunt?? I talked to a friend yesterday about putting our condo on the market so we can look for something else. The baby is still in our room as our neighbors are too loud and the walls too thin for her to sleep in her room. So the reality is unless she sleeps in our room for forever we need to move. 

Animal, how are you?? It is so hard to get back into the workout routine how's it going?? I LOVE the pictures!! 

Svet, how's the teething going?? Jo is getting her first two teeth. I'm trying to teach her to crawl but that's not in the cards just yet. how are you?? i think you are right 6 months is a magical time!!!! everything is so new!!

Twinkle, Hiiiiii!!! Always good to see you!!

Steph, how are you??? When do you think you will move to colorado?? Sorry about the MIL. I just don't understand some people. 

I know I've forgotten some people, but the girl just got up from her nap so I'm limited. Does anyone else struggle with nap times??? I feel like I get her on a sleep schedule on the weekends but it goes out the window at daycare on Mondays. Then things get back to normal a little on Wednesdays and Thursdays and Fridays a little and I have her again on the weekends. So frustrating!!

AFM, What to say on the marraige front. I will make it brief and to the point as I think this is a place for pregnancy and babies and the celebration of the two and not a place to disect a screwed up relationship. Having said that here's the skinny. We are bad communicators and yes, the baby is a contributing factor. When we got married we said no kids, then i changed my mind. DH went along although I think somewhat reluctantly. When I finally got pregnant and told him he didn't talk to me for about four days. I thinn whoever said that some men are the babies and have issues giving that role over to someone else was right on the money. Anyway I feel as if I am somewhat hindered in my "right to complain" about things as I created the situation he didn't want in the first place. Having said that, I know it sounds stupid and I am not a stupid woman just lost in how to proceed from here. I know we need help. But counseling in expensive, yet I have to take that first step and havne't. Our pattern is: bad relationship and I swear I have to go to counseling, then things get better for a time and I think maybe everything will get better until they go down the crapper. We are mean to each other sometimes and my biggest fear is that Jo will grow up and think this this is normal and the way relationships work. I don't want her to think it's ok for someone to be mean to her, espically a life partner. Children learn from their parents how a relationship should be and I do not want to set a bad example. But how to change???? So the more I write the more I relaize counseling is a must if not for us then for her. 

On a positive note, we are headed to Mexico in a few weeks and I'm so excited!!!! March is a crazy time where I live with spring break crowds so it will feel good to get away. 


ok that's all for now, will try and find my notes and fill in any blanks. 

Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies-

oh my, we had such a bad night for 2 nights. last night was the worst. Up every hour, got about 1.5 hours total of sleep and that was fractured throughout the night. not screaming, but very uncomfortable and loud whimpers/grunts/groans/cries. then he did such a large watery poop that was about 4 explosions in less than 15 mins and blew out the diaper, all over charlie's jeans. My poor little poppy. The doc said when he has that watery loose poop to give him an ounce or two of pedialyte, so I just did that, he seemed to take it fine. But I am so darn tired, I can't think straight. Charlie thinks he got worse when we upped the dose of zantac but I don't know, I just know it's not helping. Now is the question on whether to wait until a week from Monday when we see the baby doc again to tell him that his solution was crap and to give me something else for him or call him this week. I just know I can't go on like this for another week, so if no sleep again tonight, we are in trouble. 

Jules - you are so sweet to worry about us. It's funny - the day I wrote I was jealous that Gabby slept for 6 hours - that night poppy went 6.5 hours between night feedings. Then all hell broke loose and he won't sleep anymore longer than a few mins - keeps jerking himself awake. I'm hoping that huge poop was what was bothering him and he will have a better night. I have to tell myself that or I will go stark raving mad. 
I am so glad the nanny is going to work out so well! What a relief to you to have a competent, caring woman you can rely on.

Angela - happy happy belated birthday, dear! What a lovely bday gift to have a little bun baking in the oven. I'm still so happy for you, even if I can't look at my little man today without pulling my hair out. :haha:

Carole - I'm so sorry you are still in pain. Rest up and get 100% before pushing yourself with a newborn. Because, trust me, even if you are in the worst pain of your life and feel you can't move, you will when you hear her cry....your pain will go away trying to soothe your little one, so make sure you are healed before you ignore any lingering pain....you don't want to prolong your healing time because you are pushing yourself.

Anna - I'm so sorry about the marriage issues. Hoping your trip to mexico will help the communication start flowing, but counseling is not a bad thing too!!! Hoping things get better for you guys. :hugs:

Little Poppy is sleeping good now and that worries me as I don't want him to sleep too long too deep now and not later on tonight. I need my sleep! I know I had more to day but I don't remember.....tomorrow marks 7 weeks and I'm hoping it goes better than the 6th week! :cry: 

hugs to you all. :hugs:
beth


----------



## rottpaw

Beth honey I am SO sorry and I remember those days well. That said, I would call your dr. TOMORROW. that doesn't sound like simple reflux to me and even if it is, then the Zantac isn't helping, and you need to move on to something else. I'm wondering if the Zantac itself could be disagreeing with him. I myself can't take acid blockers of that type as my body absolutely won't tolerate them... Wondering if poppy could have a similar issue. Or I think CJ suggested prilosec or Prevacid? Perhaps your dr could try a different med... I would not continue to suffer like that without calling dr though! :hugs:

On the startling awake, I'm sure you already tried this but just in case...have you tried swaddling? It makes a WORLD of difference and if you aren't already, try it now! You can basically google and see demonstrations - super easy and helps keep them from throwing their arms up and waking themselves. 

I hope you get some sleep tonight, as I know how miserable that is for all three of you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caroleb73

Ok quick post as I am still at work but I have managed to solve my file size for the nursery pics. I printed them off and scanned them so quality/colour is not as good but gives a good idea.

Hope to catch up tonight when I am home as my new laptop arrived today after the hard disc corrupting again last week arrgh.
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.pdf
File size: 350.6 KB
Views: 18









Nursery 2.pdf
File size: 362.9 KB
Views: 12









Nursery 3.pdf
File size: 350.1 KB
Views: 8









Nursery 4.pdf
File size: 350 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 5.pdf
File size: 358 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rottpaw

Gorgeous Carole! I love the colors! 

Anna I haven't forgotten you and want to respond when i can type for a few minutes, hugs and love!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, huge :hug: I hope that DH agrees to counselling... Our situation is a bit similar: when we first met, we both had decided that we did not want children. Then, I changed my mind, and he went along with it, even before we were married. We had it REALLY rough for the first 3-4 months, and started going to counselling. We're still seeing a counsellor every couple of months, when he is in town and we have a sitter. Things have gotten better, but it took time and work. I hope the fact I'm on anti-depressants this time around will help ease the horrible post-partum depression I had, as this probably made our relationship even worse than it would have been...

My last day of work is April 13th, with the C-section 5 days later. DH just left last night for his last 6 weeks of school. He is coming back to visit for the Easter weekend, then the night before and of the C-section, then he heads back again for his final exams only to return home at the end of his schooling, May 1st. 

Beth, the swaddling helped us for the first 2 months of life, but the thing that made the most difference in the end was letting her sleep on her belly. She likely didn't have as much pain from the reflux in that position, and started consistently sleeping longer stretches when we switched her to belly. Some may not be comfortable with that, but after doing my research, I decided that what works for some children doesn't for others and for us it was the right choice. To this day, at almost 2 years of age, she remains a belly sleeper like mommy! And for us, the Prevacid (lansoprazole) is what worked. I agree with Angela, call the doc ASAP!

Carole, beautiful!!! I love your colours :cloud9:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hello friends,

well, I did get some sleep last night. phew. I fed him a cluster feed, last one starting at 9:45 (and it was a long feed) and although he didn't get to sleep until after midnight, he slept until 4am. :thumbup: So while he went 6 hours between feedings, he only slept for a little less than 4 hours. Still, I'll take it. After the 4am feed, he fell asleep on me and was peaceful last 15 mins of quiet time, and when I moved him to the bassinet (the mattress is elevated on a slant too), he was ok for about 10 mins, then woke up and same thing as the night before, but not as vocally. I told Charlie to let him fuss for a few mins before we get him and he put himself back to sleep in about 10 mins and slept for another almost 3 hours.

Oh and we definitely swaddle! We have a swaddle sleep sack that is very easy and keeps him nice and tightly swaddled, but since it's been so warm, we were using a jersey blanket and while I can do it so tight, he comes out of Charlie's so easily and wakes up sooner. So I usually do the swaddling, even though it annoys Charlie that I won't let him do it. The thing is, when he does it, it gets so loose and up around his face that I freak out and tell him he can't do it anymore. the other morning I let him do it because I was too tired and I woke up to his swaddle looking like a toga on him! I asked charlie what happened and he said he couldn't do it and he was too tired to care. I couldn't blame him too much as we are exhausted, but I am ordering a swaddle sleep sack in cotton today for the spring/summer!

CJ - interesting about the stomach sleeping - I was thinking poppy was sleeping good on me because it was me, but the other day I actually thought maybe it was because his belly was on me, essentially sleeping on his belly on me.....he has a pretty strong neck already, maybe I'll try the stomach sleeping and see how it goes.

Angela - I was wondering too if the zantac isn't agreeing with him, and I just looked at the side effects and they are constipation and diarrhea! what the hell kind of side effects are those for babies! I wonder if it is doing it to him. I see the visiting nurse today for myself (hoping this is the last week for this) and will ask her as well. The past 2 feedings have been 1.5 hours apart from the beginning of the previous one - is this still a growth spurt? I thought they only lasted a few days in the 6th week?

Carole - your nursery is so cute! Love it! 

CJ - you are so close! Yikes on DH not being there day to day in these last few weeks, but so glad he will be there for the c-section! He is almost done, I bet he can't wait to be done and be back with you guys. If we lived close, I would haul Poppy over there and keep you company in these last few (LONG) weeks! Sending :hugs:

I must go for now, have to clean up a bit for the visiting nurse and, you guessed it, he's hungry again. :wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Same here Beth! It took me 2 months to realize Z slept well on me because she was on her tummy! If he can lift his head a bit already, he'll be able to turn it from one side to the other like Z did... Just make sure you don't swaddle or use blankets if you try out the tummy sleeping. I wish you lived closer, would LOVE to have you visit :hugs: 

And yes, his frequent feeds could be a growth spurt! Z had them it seems more often than "by the books" :hug:


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!! 

Beth, so sorry to hear poppy is having so much trouble. Josephine is a lot like Zoe in many ways. Jo is a stomach/ side sleeper too and it has helped. I agree with Angela and CJ., call the doc ASAP and tell him the drugs are not working. The effect of a good reflux drug is pretty quick. Again I advocate for the Prevacid solutabs, they resolve in a bottle so are easy to administer. And the work wonders. Side effects can be constipation so forewarned. But compared to hours of crying due to reflux, it's a small price to pay and her constipation was never that bad. Many hugs and hang in there!! 

CJ, wish I could come hang out too!!! How are out managing?? Work, toddler, pregnancy... Oh my! Also thanks for the words of comfort. Helps to know someone else has been in the same boat. 

Angela, how are you this am??

Afm, up all night with the girl. Teething giving her a lot of trouble. Her second tooth is comming in and she was up every four hours last night. Poor little thing. Good news I am finally feeling better after stomach flu. Four days of not eating does wonders for the swimsuit and Mexico but I have little energy to spare for Jo. Good news is that I feel as if have a clean slate to start from diet wise. MA, I am inspired by you and think I will try and be a pescadarian for the next month, nothing but fish for meat then the standard vegetarian diet. So that's all for now. Have a good Monday 

Oh I forgot... Carol I'm onmy phone yet again so can't pull up the photos of nursery but I will from home. I'm sure it's just beautiful!! 

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! Anna, thanks for asking after me! 

I'm doing well, just did something today that I know better than to do. :nope: I made the mistake of reading back a bit on my November thread and saw where one of the girls who just sadly miscarried had basically the exact same symptoms (or rather, lack thereof) that I have had. :dohh::dohh: I know ALL the intellectual reasons that this should not freak me out, but it definitely does, I think just because this pregnancy, my symptoms have been so different (such a lack of nausea that, while awesome in itself, worries me just a bit). The only major symptom I've had, apart from being tired most of the time, is just being constantly, and I mean no-quantity-of-food-satisfies-for-long, starving all the time. No matter what I eat, I'm hungry again soon after. That was this girl's only real symptom too. 

I know my betas have looked good so far, I'm just freaking out because I can't get scanned till a week from tomorrow. Believe me, I'm NOT dumb enough to wish for morning sickness or major nausea (ive had a teeny bit off and on), I'm just praying all is well with this little one and we see a heartbeat. And praying I can keep from going insane till next week's scan. :wacko: :wacko: man, I had blocked out the memory of how nerve wracking this whole pregnancy thing is, especially the early weeks! 

Anyway, I'm doing fine and I do have other symptoms, and I would be delighted to go 9 months with no nausea! I just hope all is well. I'm now reminded of why I really had to limit my time in the pregnancy forums while I was pregnant... Just far too many scary stories and others' fears, when I have plenty of my own. I think I will just stick to this board and my march group and stay out of the pregnancy groups! :dohh:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Anna, I'm a huge proponent of counseling. :thumbup: I think _every _marriage could benefit from it. Look for a counselor or clinic that offers fees on a sliding scale - the more income you have, the more you pay for counseling... and vice versa. There are even places that will offer free counseling. They're typically some sort of resource center, often Christian-based but not necessarily Christian counseling (meaning they won't force religion on anyone). Check with your local United Way as well - they likely support such resource centers and can help link you up with one.

Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

HA, thanks so much for the advice!!! I am falling into the same old routine and letting things slide. I will get on it, promise. 

Angela, stay away from the boards!!!! It is so hard I know, but they will drive you crazy!! As for symptoms, I had very few. I didn't get any MS until about 7 or 8 weeks. My numbers wern't great either. They didn't double at the normal rate but more every three days. And I had low progesterone. With all that Josephine is a happy healthy 6 month old baby! Hang in there. Thinking of you. 

Speaking of this teething thing is driving me crazy!! I worked so hard on sleep training her about three weeks ago and we had gotten to a good point of waking at 11 for a dream feed and then up at 6. Now she's up all night and I don't know if it's because she's in pain or back in the old cycle. I don't want to let her cry it out if she's truly hurting. How to tell??? At what point to the teeth stop hurting? Once they break through?? Any advice is much appreciated. On the plus side I have on a fitted t short and it doesn't look half bad!! Woooohoo!! 

One more thing... Who was making Osso Bucco the other day?? It is absolutely one of my favorites and I don't know how to make it. 

Have a good one! 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

I meant t shirt, a fitted T-shirt. Darn i-phone.


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Tuesday ladies!

Anna - I am so sorry to hear about your marriage situation. I agree with everyone who has suggested counselling. :thumbup: I really do hope things will improve and your vacation is a good start! Maybe some relaxing time away will help. Is Jo going with you guys? Some family time in the sun may just be what the doctor ordered! :hugs:

Beth - how is little poppy? I am so sorry that he is still continuing to keep you guys up and is not feeling 100% :( Don't be jealous of Gabby because last night was a doozy! :wacko: She kept us up all night and get this - it was because her pacifier kept falling out and the sound machine kept shutting off! :dohh::wacko: 

We have a Sleep Sheep and she LOVES it. Usually we put it on for her during naps and at night and it's on a 45 min timer, so when it shuts off, she's usually sleeping and will sleep straight through the night. Not last night however, I was up all night either putting her pacifier back in or turning the Sleep Sheep back on! She's definitely her mother's daughter...loves the sound of water! :haha:

Carole - I am on a temporary laptop and don't have the ability to view PDF files unfortunately - waiting for my new laptop to come in and then I will be able to view your nursery pics - I am sure it is just beautiful!:hugs:

Angela - I know it is hard, but try not to freak out over lack of symptoms (says she, who freaked out because I felt nothing when I got pregnant with Gabriella!) I was absolutely certain I was having another miscarriage when I got pregnant with Gabriella, because I felt nothing until the 8-9 week mark. When I went for my first scan, I was shaking like a leaf. Actually, I shook every time I went for a scan until I hit about the 13 week mark.

It really is true what they say, every pregnancy is different but honey, trust me when I say that many women feel nothing at first. That's why there are so many women who have no idea they are pregnant until later on. Having said all of this, I completely understand that it is very difficult to just enjoy it at this stage, one can't help but worry...I know, I have been there :hugs2: I'm counting down the days with you until your scan my friend :hugs2:

Here is a picture of my little girl taken this morning! She was so happy this morning when she got up (after keeping mum and dad up all night! :rofl:)

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Gabriella32712.jpg

Hi to JuneBug, Steph, Chris, Happy Auntie and everyone else!! :hi::hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, have you tried Advil? It is seriously a miracle drug and helps so much with teething pain! Zoë gets a dose at night when she is teething, and sometimes another one during the night if she wakes up (like last night). I found it works so much better than Tylenol, but on bad nights she gets a dose of each at bedtime and it's a great regimen!

Angela, remember how sick I was with Zoë? Sick the whole 39 weeks on meds... Well, not a single symptom this time around. NOTHING, NADA. If it wasn't for the bump, I wouldn't believe I was pregnant. Second pregnancies can be completely different from the first! Please don't get freaked out and DON'T compare :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww Jules we posted at the same time. Gorgeous photo!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## animalcracker

pablo797 said:


> One more thing... Who was making Osso Bucco the other day?? It is absolutely one of my favorites and I don't know how to make it.
> 
> Anna

Hi Anna! That was me making Osso Bucco:winkwink: Also one of my favorites! 
Here is the recipe, but I made mine with lamb (this recipe uses turkey). Also, I used red wine instead of white. It was very good! 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...sley-and-rosemary-gremolata-recipe/index.html


----------



## AustinGurrl

I have not been on in FOREVER, but just wanted to pop in to say hello to you all and look at all of these BEAUTIFUL, PRECIOUS new little babies!!!!

I hope you are all well! I am not even going to try to catch up, but will def try to get on more from now on. I have been back at work, part-time for about 2 months and the girls are growing like little weeds! Cannot believe they are 7 months old!!!!

Congrats to all the newly pregnant mommas!!!
 



Attached Files:







GIA.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG Charmaine what absolutely beautiful brood you have there! I can't believe they're 7 months old already, that is craziness! :hugs: Hope you are well!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Junebug_CJ said:


> OMG Charmaine what absolutely beautiful brood you have there! I can't believe they're 7 months old already, that is craziness! :hugs: Hope you are well!

Thank you. :) Not long now for you!!!! How very exciting!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

3 weeks and 1 day until C-section :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Yayyyyyyy! CJ you are almost there!!!

Charmaine it's SO good to hear from you!!! And the triplets are just gorgeous!! I love their little outfits!

Jules gabby is beautiful and growing so quickly!

Anna, on the color run, I will be walking it with my best friend and can't wait! It looks like so much fun! 

Thanks to all of you for the reassurance and encouragement. I know I can't compare and I need to just be glad I'm not sick 24/7 like last time! Still plenty of weeks to go in first tri so I will be praying it stays away. And yep, think i will stay off the pregnancy threads, just too unsettling!

So I had a lovely lunch with Laura (lava) and she is doing great! Twins are well and she is just gearing up to return to work soon. I know she will update when she gets a chance! 

Hugs and love to all!


----------



## Tititimes2

AustinGurrl said:


> I have not been on in FOREVER, but just wanted to pop in to say hello to you all and look at all of these BEAUTIFUL, PRECIOUS new little babies!!!!
> 
> I hope you are all well! I am not even going to try to catch up, but will def try to get on more from now on. I have been back at work, part-time for about 2 months and the girls are growing like little weeds! Cannot believe they are 7 months old!!!!
> 
> Congrats to all the newly pregnant mommas!!!

They are beautiful!!!!! I am so amazed at you - Mom to triplets!!! Go you!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Titi and hugs! :hi:

CJ, I have a random question for you - were you the one I saw recently mentioning that gray eyes are technically impossible (or inexplicable) from a genetic standpoint? Seems like I read that somewhere on bnb recently. I'm asking because Ethan's eyes are gray and I'm curious if I understood correctly, I think I know why his are gray but just curious!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmmm no that wasn't me and I've never heard that! I can't think of a reason why it would be impossible?


----------



## Tititimes2

rottpaw said:


> Hi Titi and hugs! :hi:
> 
> CJ, I have a random question for you - were you the one I saw recently mentioning that gray eyes are technically impossible (or inexplicable) from a genetic standpoint? Seems like I read that somewhere on bnb recently. I'm asking because Ethan's eyes are gray and I'm curious if I understood correctly, I think I know why his are gray but just curious!

Hey hon! No that wasn't me but that's interesting. My niece has gray eyes for a few months after she was born though and then went hazel!


----------



## rottpaw

Okay thanks! I know I saw that somewhere on bnb recently, but I could not think why it would not be explainable from a genetics standpoint, just thought it was interesting. 

My eyes are hazel, and hubby's are blue. Ethan's are a bluish gray. Much more gray than my hubby's blue.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My eyes are grey. The genetic explanation is similar to blue eyes, not sure why someone would comment that the genetic basis is unknown! LOL


----------



## rottpaw

Me either! Lol


----------



## animalcracker

AustinGurrl said:


> I have not been on in FOREVER, but just wanted to pop in to say hello to you all and look at all of these BEAUTIFUL, PRECIOUS new little babies!!!!
> 
> I hope you are all well! I am not even going to try to catch up, but will def try to get on more from now on. I have been back at work, part-time for about 2 months and the girls are growing like little weeds! Cannot believe they are 7 months old!!!!
> 
> Congrats to all the newly pregnant mommas!!!

OMG your girls are GORGEOUS!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Charmaine! :hi:

The girls are too cute for words!! Gee, I think Amelia has all three of those personalities in that pic. :rofl: I showed it to Doug and we just laughed together. They are too cute. Love the lower lips. G looks like she's the calmer one?? Do share what their personalities are like with three. I've missed you! :hugs:

Hi ladies. Angela, I'm sure everything will be just fine. The wait is hard!

Anna, so sorry your having a hard time in your marriage. My husband and I seem to have a communication issue too. It's not as harsh....we're just two very different people who think differently. He is much more laid back and I'm the one more aggressive. We're working it out but I too have the same fear for Amelia. Much of this is MY attitude and I'm trying to figure out how to step back and take a breath before I freak out.

Case in point. We've had 5 gang shootings in the past month. Much of it is during the day now. Few days ago two guys were throwing things around next door and arguing over a 20.00 sale. I was LIVID!!!!:wacko: I put Amelia upstairs in the furthest corner of the house, ran downstairs and opened my door. I stared out the door at the burgandy sportscar leaving our connected driveway and gave them a dirty look. They in turned stopped the car but then never got out. 

The girl next door came out of her house and I lit into her but good!!!! I told her there was NO way she was going to have her "friends" over again. She was putting MY family in harms way and I would kick her boney ass from here to kingdom come. Oh my goodness. Mommy mode kicked in and I feared my daughters life since there was a 6 month old shot in killed because he was used as a shield in a gang fight. I was out for blood! She kept saying she was sorry and it would never happen again. I told her she better believed it would NEVER happen again because I was more to be feared than the two asses she had in the home fighting over a 20.00 deal. They made it MY problem when they started doing that crap loud enough for me to hear. In NO WAY was I about to let that crap happen in an adjoining home to ours not to mention if someone were to retaliate we could be killed. Gangs don't know nor do they care who is innocent just that people live in the same place the other idiots hang.

Next night I lit into her mother and told her my responsibility was to MY family and not her daughter. I feel for her kid but she's an adult and is putting us all at risk. 

Called the landlord who made a promise up and down he'd have great tenants next door and that he was cleaning up the area which is why he remodeled the place up and down. Haven't heard from him STILL but I'm sure he's expecting rent. SO PISSED right now!

We're looking at a house tomorrow. It's a ranch, in the country, 3bd, is heated with boiler instead of gas/oil or propane which may be cheaper and is in good shape. Setback? It's on a busy road and while the house next door is taken care of, there's a trailer just past that which is shabby. The other place next to us is after a lot and is a day spa. Most of the area is commercial with a mom and pop home improvement store across the street. 

Our backyard would have a pretty good sized storage barn that's brand new. Two big tree's near the front yard by the road and two more out back we'd have to take down before putting up a fence.

The positives are that it's 20 minutes from church, 23 minutes from the hospital where Doug works, same time if I get pregnant again to get to the High Risk office, 20 minutes to our favorite grocery store and 20 minutes to the beach. Oh, 20 minutes to Amelia's pediatrician.

You can see it here

Anyways, not sure if it will work out or not but we're looking at it. ((sigh)) praying something works out soon. We know we'll have to put in some update and work into it but we hope we are able to find something with our modest budget. We'd like to live BELOW our means so we can manage to do other things like continue to pay off bills, go on trips, etc.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Austin!!!! So good to hear from you!! And LOVE the photo of the girls!!! They are so sweet!! Amazing how fast time flies. Josephine will be 7 months April 5th and I can't believe it. Your girls all look so sweet and really healthy!! How is it being back at work??? 
So good to hear from you!! Now we just need to hear from Sunshine. 

Jules, the picture of Gabby is just beautiful!! What a cutie!! In answer to your question, it's a family vacation ... A really big family vacation. My patents have treated us, and my brother to a week at an all inclusive Riu in Mexico. So there are built in baby sitters as my parents are going too. Thanks for the Osso Bucco recipe!! 

CJ, so close!!! Two questions. A) with Advil is that ibuprofen?? And is there a baby version?? We have switched to baby ibuprofen and it worked much better last night. She was up once for a dream feed and again after the mess wore off so I gave her another dose and she slept until just after 7!!!!! Second question, you said something the other day about babies sleeping on their stomaches but not in a sleep sack. Is that right?? And why? Because it decreases mobility?? Jo is a side sleeper, but the sleep sack is a necessity for us. Please advise. Lastly how r u feeling today??? 

Angela, when is the color run in Atlanta? Ours is in may. I saw on their web site some of the runs in June and July are already sold out! Should be so fun. I am trying to run , but have found running with a baby jogger is a bit different since you don't have your arms to pump. Any advice?? From anyone?? 

Ma, shootings?? How scary!!! Who would use a baby as a shield? The thought makes me sick. I looked at the new house. It looks to be in good condition and a nice big basement. The busy street thing is hard. It will affect resale, just an FYI. But if the front yard is big and you can plant or if it already had some bushes or trees to act as a sound barrier maybe it won't be suck a big deal. Good luck cause it really sounds like you need to move. 

AFM, nothing to tell. Jo slept really well last night so I am a little relieved that maybe all our sleep training will prevail through the teething process. She was up this morning for about an hour before going back to sleep. She's with my parents today so hopefully she'll get some rest. Quick group question, for those doing daycare do you have a problem with them implementing naps?? My day care seems to poo poo my concerns re:naps as if it's not a big deal if she doesnt nap. When all my research is to the contrary. Anyone else have this problem?? 

Ok I'm out, it's another beautiful day in Breckenridge. 50 degrees again today. Like everyone we're having a crazy warm spring. I'll take it. Last year it snowed up until the first of June!!! 

Xoxo anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

pablo797 said:


> CJ, so close!!! Two questions. A) with Advil is that ibuprofen?? And is there a baby version?? We have switched to baby ibuprofen and it worked much better last night. She was up once for a dream feed and again after the mess wore off so I gave her another dose and she slept until just after 7!!!!! Second question, you said something the other day about babies sleeping on their stomaches but not in a sleep sack. Is that right?? And why? Because it decreases mobility?? Jo is a side sleeper, but the sleep sack is a necessity for us. Please advise. Lastly how r u feeling today???

Hi hun! Glad you had a better night :hugs:

Yes, Advil is Ibuprofen. Advil has a baby formulation, more concentrated so less volume to give. It is based on weight. Sounds like that is what you have :thumbup:

I think a sleep sack is OK, I believe I mentioned no swaddling (i.e. arms should be free) and no free blankets for tummy sleeping.

Feeling fine today. Tired though, had a work dinner and I didn't get to bed until past 11PM then Z was up at 5AM requiring some TLC... zzzzzzzzzzz early bed tonight!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Bek I sure hope you can find a home soon sweetie! That situation sounds awful and so scary!! I hate that your police can't/aren't doing more! :hugs:

Anna, our run is april 7. I'm a little bummed because my friend waited late to register and we missed out on the original run which is this weekend, at a local (and beautiful) park. Now, we are participating in the encore run which being held at the motor speedway :wacko::wacko: not really a place I can envision being nearly as pretty a venue as the park would have been, especially this time of year, but I'm trying to be a good sport about it. I've not tried jogging with him because I don't have a jogging stroller yet, but I can see it would definitely be harder. I have found it much harder to walk the hills in our neighborhood with Ethan in the stroller for the same reason. 

AFM, just working on finding a good sitter for eThan a couple times a week. Mommy needs a few mornings out lol! And yes, Anna, naps (at least for 
Ethan) are CRITICAL. I absolutely refuse to put him anywhere that won't honor his nap schedule (and just crossed another potential part time daycare off the list for that reason). He is such a happy go lucky kid as long as he gets his naps and I just think, especially at these early ages, why make their lives (and ours as parents) more difficult by refusing them sleep when they need it? The daycare I was considering has a morning half day program from 8:30-12:30, but NO nap during that period. :dohh: huh? Poor Ethan naps from 10:30 -12:30 and would be an absolute disaster if he missed that nap, which is the longer one he takes each day. I've let him basically set that nap pattern as he needs to and he shows no signs yet of being interested in dropping the morning nap (shows more sign of dropping the afternoon one, tbh). Hth! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

MA wow. I can't imagine dealing with that stress. I really hope this house works out for you, or that another one comes up soon!!!


----------



## rottpaw

CJ we cross posted - glad you are feeling as well as possible! Try to get some sleep mama! 

I too have found the Advil just works better, whether for fever control or pain relief, for Ethan. I quit taking it years ago myself because (oddly) I get canker sores in my mouth anytime I take ibuprofen and hubby has begun to have that same experience. So I just take Tylenol, but the Advil sure works better than Tylenol for Ethan. :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Anna now you're 17 weeks pregnant :haha:


----------



## pablo797

CJ, thanks that clarifies things. 

I keep meaning to mention here satire I found in Denver. It's called Once Upon A Child. Apparently they ate more common in the east but it's a second hand child's store. I don't k ow about them all, but the one in Denver in AWESOME!!!! The clothes are beautiful!!! In really good condition and really cheep. The other day I got five pairs of shorts, three pairs of shoes, two bathing suits and a hat for Jo for Mexico and I spent $38. So if there's one near by it's worth it. They also have toys, high chairs, jolly jumpers, strollers, etc. Their web site has a store locator!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We have those here too, the stuff is awesome! You can even bring your clothes and items in for trading!


----------



## rottpaw

I LOVE the whole concept of consignment! :cloud9: I've been getting my stuff at church consignment sales in our area, but it's the same concept as the store. Soooooo amazing the deals you can find!


----------



## pablo797

I promise, promise, promise, to fix my signature this weekend. Although I still feel crappy. ..


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Anna... Crappy because of your recent illness or something else?


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls! :hi:

Rebekah - your living situation - or rather the people living around you - sound awful. When I read that someone had used a baby as a shield during a shoot-out, I was horrified. It amazes and scares me that there are people like that living in this world. :nope:

How are our pregnant ladies doing today? JuneBug, Angela, Carole? I hope you are all feeling bright and breezy! Carole, how is your knee honey? I hope you are feeling better :hugs: I just got my new laptop in and now I can see PDF files and saw your nursery pics...so cute! I love it.:happydance:

Beth - how is poppy doing?

AFM, wow what a day it was yesterday. Gabby was fine in the morning and then she turned into a little cranky-pants all afternoon/evening. She was hiccuping most of the day and in the evening I am certain she had reflux, she was not a happy camper. I was holding her all day, trying to calm her and I woke up this morning with a terrible back ache and a crick in my neck. I am hobbling today! :jo: :haha:

Today she has slept quite a bit in her swing. She seems to enjoy the rocking motion. The lullabys it is playing are starting to make me sleepy too! 

So this weekend, my cousin Graham is visiting from England with his wife and 2 daughters, I am so excited! They are staying close to Rockerfeller Center in NYC and we are meeting them for lunch on Saturday in NYC. If the weather is nice, after lunch we might head to Central Park for a stroll with Gabby.

So Gabby's hair seems to be thinning. I hear this can be common with newborns? She was born with a lot of hair and now she's starting to look like an old man with a comb-over! :rofl: 

Ok, time for more laundry..ahhh!! It just keeps coming! LOL! :laundry::iron::hangwashing:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone! Oh I LOVE consignment shops too! We have one called Momma Goose we travel to in Ithaca and there's a couple here in Syracuse. It amazes me that these clothes are high end and have no stains. How in the world are these peoples babies not staining the clothes? Just about all of Amelia's clothes have spit up or baby food on them as do each of my shirts now. I don't think there's one shirt I don't have spit up on. :lol:

Amelia's been napping for a good 2 hours today. She forgot to nap this morning or should I say she was busy watching everything around her. I KNEW she needed a nap when she got cranky too. :winkwink:

The house didn't work out. As Anna said, it just wouldn't have any resale value because of where it's located. I just found out that they are putting in city waste pipes in which means they'll be digging and such...I also found out that it's the start of bringing other stores in. Which means that since this house is one of only a handful on the street, the place will be packed in a year or two. I just can't take the chance. 

I DID find out however, that there are a couple areas we've been looking at with one of the best homeschool groups. They aren't too loopy and have classes available for sports, music and arts. Also if we'd like to opt in, we could pay a few hundred dollars for her to take science labs instead of her doing the labs by herself at home. It's an excellent homeschooling group and the area has a great school system so she could have a well-rounded education. We plan to homeschool but I like the co-ops which help to incorporate socialization with both homeschool and public school kids. SO, I'm honing our search in to this specific area. Not too far from everything, yet in a country setting. We shall see what we find!!

How are all the new babies doing and how are you pregnant ladies doing?? 

:hug: to you all.

P.S., forgot to mention we splurged (I should say...invested) in a Vitamix. Since going vegetarian I like to make smoothies. With this not only can I make my smoothies but I can juice, make hot soups and nut milks. We're buying flax milk weekly now and I can make it myself for MUCH less!! Doug has been doing great on this. I'm SLOWLY getting into it. We watched a movie called Forks over Knives. There's a book on it as well. Anna, you should watch it or take out that book as well as Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease.

I've been wanting to go vegetarian for about 3 years now and Doug refused. After Reading Dr. Esselstyn's book when his dad had yet another bipass....He started a vegan diet. He's been sticking to it and is now OFF his blood pressure and cholesterol medicine. I couldn't believe it. The movie forks over knives has pushed me a bit more as a type II diabetic. The overall health even for people who THOUGHT they were in good health was crazy!! We'll see how this does overtime. I'm cutting out chocolate or "trying" to as well for the next 6 months I'm just going to do fruits, veggies, legumes and whole grains. Hopefully I'll lose some weight and be ready to try again come winter.


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.

Rebekah shame about the house not working out but I am sure you will find the one that is meant to be soon. It is so stressful trying to find and complete on a house that I don't envy you at all but just focus on you being a family in your own place in 6 months time with nicer neighbours:hugs:

Jules how exciting to have family coming out and getting to head into the city, I used to travel to NY quite a bit in my previous job in London and I love NYC. So vibrant ans always something to do or see. Enjoy:hugs:

CJ YAY for c-section coming soon, you must be super excited now :hugs:

Beth how is Charlie doing now? Hope he is getting better and sleeping a little more :hugs:

Angela hoping you are feeling a little better about the pregnancy now, your scan is so close now and I am sure everything will be just fine with Bubba. I also agree with you on the other pregnancy threads, they scared the hell out of me as people start threads with such scary and depressing stories that I just couldn't cope. Keep away and just stick with us:hugs:

AFM still hobbling along with my knee but hoping it gets better in the next couple of weeks. I also had a scan this morning and Zara is now 3kgs or 6.6lb already hahaha. Although only 33 weeks she was measuring at 37. Hoping she doesn't get too massive as wanted a natural birth but lets see.

Take care all and hope to catch up with you soon :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning ladies - 

Thank you to all who have asked how my little poppy is doing.... we are OK - called the ped and he upped the zantac to the highest dose and asked we wait a week. It has helped some more, but not enough for me. We are calling again soon and he promises to change to another one if this craps out. As far as sleeping - with the feedings and keeping upright afterward, he really only sleeps for 3.5 hours straight - it just seems longer sometimes because we keep him upright so that adds on another hour or so. :wacko: Charlie gave me a night off 2 nights ago and gave him a bottle of my expressed milk at 3am (I, and my sheet and nightgown, we soaked when I woke up at 6 - had to pump desperately on one side and feed him on the other!), so last night I gave Charlie a night off and took care of poppy all night. And it wasn't too bad, he was wired at 10pm (more on that later), and it took an hour to get him to sleep, then up once at 2:30 and he went right back to sleep....then up for the morning at 6am - well, really 5:30 but I pushed it until 6 by giving him his pacifier, which he kept losing:wacko:. So I wasn't up for too long overnight, but I am tired.

So the wired at 10pm thing - Charlie and I are in a battle about a bedtime routine. I feel it is absolutely necessary, he doesn't. He says he'd rather have him up until 11pm and then sleep until 6. I told him it doesn't work that way and last night was the Perfect example. Poppy was up straight from 5pm to 10 and was WIRED. I snapped at charlie to turn the lights down at least but he said no. And at 10pm when he was crazy, he handed him to me to go to sleep! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: When I got him calmed down and asleep (a brief feed in there somewhere too) it took about an hour and I climbed back into bed, woke Charlie up (I know,I'm mean) and told him that was crap and we Need the bedtime routine because he was so overtired he didn't know what to do. he agreed (I didn't give him a choice, really). The thing is, charlie says poppy has his days and nights confused (not really), but I pointed out (probably like a snappy turtle again...sigh) at one of the 3am feedings that he was talking and kissing and laughing when he was changing his diaper! So the other night when we were up, after this conversation, he did it again and I said "hello! what are you doing!?!?!?!?" He looked properly chastened and said he couldn't help it because he was so cute and he works all day. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I told him to come home earlier!!!!!

I am off to my cardiologist appointment soon, and I hope I timed his feeding correct so he won't be crying for food during it....and will fall asleep (I've had him up for about 2 hours now, time for a nap). I know they need lots of sleep right now, but I'm trying to limit them to 1.5 hours at a time as he will sleep for 3 or more hours during the day and just 3 at night! I wonder if putting some rice cereal in my milk will keep his belly fuller longer. The visiting nurse said this was the drawback for bf babies - they get hungrier sooner - formula is denser and takes longer to digest so they go longer between feedings. what a reason to try formula at night!!!!

enough about me...Jules - my OB told me to expect the hair to fall out, this won't be his final hair, or possibly even the eventual color/texture he will have...it will fall out and grow back in, maybe the same, maybe different. She also said for me to expect mine to start to thin out too as all the pregnancy hormones are gone! :wacko:

Charmaine - what lovely girls they are!!!! I can't believe how old they are! You are such a supermom with triplets!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine :wacko:

Carole - you have a chunky girl in there! Poppy was 8lbs, 8 oz and was 2 weeks early, so I know all about chunks! Hang in there, you are getting close!!!! :hugs: glad your knee is healing.

Bek - holy moly, I hope you find a house soon and get out of that location! Mama Bear protecting her little cub! I admire you for putting your foot down to that girl and the Landlord....

anna - :hugs: thinking of you!

CJ - you are constantly in my thoughts as you near your d-date! :hugs::hugs:

Angela - I can't wait to hear about the scan! stay off those other boards! Praying for you! :hugs:

ok, gotta go put poppy in his jacket and see if I can drift him to la-la land....but if not, the car ride will!

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## pablo797

Hello all! 

Beth, wow do I know how the bed time battles go!! We have had a couple of rounds ourselves. From what I've read in the book Healthy Sleep habits Happy Child, when keep a baby or anyone for that matter up past the time when they first get tired, the body produces a form of adrenalin to keep it awake. This goes back to the days of early man when we needed that hormone to keep us safe in a dangerous environment. Anyway this hormone keeps us awake but also makes it harder to fall asleep thus producing a bad cycle. The longer the baby is kept awake the more hormone his body produces to keep him awake the harder it gets for him to fall asleep when he finally goes down. The book also says then there is extra hormone in his system and it will cause his sleep to be less deep and more scattered. On the flip side if you can get him down when he first gets tired, no hormone is produced and he will sleep more soundly and longer as there is no hormon in his system. 

From my experience there are other factors including colic, reflux and teething that seem to have a profound effect on sleep, but Jo does sleep better if she goes down early and sleeps better. Even my doctor suggested keeping her up later so she would sleep later. I was thinking are you crazy??!! Haven't you read the research??? So not everyone is well informed. Anyway good luck. Maybe if you explain the science behind the reason for putting him down early he will understand better. 

As for thinning hair mine did!! I've always had a ton then it started falling out at an alarming rate!! I asked my hair dresser and she said this was common an that I would find it growing back eventually. I now have little fuzzy tufts at my hair line where new hair is comming back in. Woohoo I thought I was going to en up liking like my dad who is bald. 

Carole, glad the knee is feeling better!! What a big girl you have in there!! Nice and healthy. Take care of yourself. Not much longer!! 

Jules, what a fun trip to NYC. I too love that city. I used to have a few friends that lived on the upper west side and I would go and visit at least once a year. Runs through central park. Then coffee and a bagel with a ton of cream cheese like only new yorkers know how to do. I am jealous of your trip!! Have so much fun. 

Ma, you inspire me to eat healthier. I need you in my kitchen at night when I'm making dinner to keep my on track. My DH is always complaining of being run down and tired and I think if he were to eat better it would have a profound effect on his health. I have heard of forks over knives. I will try and get it. As for the house sorry it didn't work out but sounds like it was for the best. The homeschool group thing sounds awesome!! I had never heard of it but it sounds like the best of both worlds. Amelia is lucky to have a mom that takes such good care of her future!! 


Angela, how are you this am??? 
Skye, if ur lurking hope all is well.
Austin, hello!!
Sunshine, you are missed. 
Lava, hope all is well and many hugs!!
Titi, hi!!
Svet, what's up girlie??? 

Ok think that's everyone. BTW, how's Heartree?? 

AFM, determined to go for a run tonight with the girl in the jogger. Mexico is only 2 weeks away!! Yikes! Does anyone know I a good place to get a one piece swim suit that's not totally old lady??? My stomach is not bikini ready but every one piece suit I look at is aweful!! Any advice??? 

Have a good day!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

That wasnt everyone!!! CJ, So sorry. How are you this am?? How ya feeling?? 

BTW, I post from my phone and there are typos. When I don't put a "D" on the end of "an" or some other words it's auto correct not an accent!! LOL I laugh and cringe when I go back and read what I post. But if I try and edit I end up loosing the post half the time.


----------



## animalcracker

pablo797 said:


> Jules, what a fun trip to NYC. I too love that city. I used to have a few friends that lived on the upper west side and I would go and visit at least once a year. Runs through central park. Then coffee and a bagel with a ton of cream cheese like only new yorkers know how to do. I am jealous of your trip!! Have so much fun.

Hi Anna!:hi:

NYC is only about 12 miles away from my house, so we are always there to be honest LOL! I used to live on the upper east side before dating Tony and oh, how I miss it! I always tell Tony, if we strike it rich, we're moving to Park Ave! :rofl: I doubt my Tony would go for that tbh, as he works in the city and likes to peace and quiet our Northern NJ town offers, but we have the best of both worlds here, being so close to the city, yet in a nice, quiet town.

Beth, I am sorry to hear about your sleep battles :( I know it's tough to sometimes get on the same page as far as what you (both) feel is right to do with baby. 

Ok, more later guys...I;m off to prepare a meatloaf for tonight! Right now Gabriella is making me laugh - she's having a grunt-fest trying to poop one out!:rofl:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hearty is almost 22 weeks and was put on bedrest a week ago for potential incompetent cervix. At her anatomy scan (baby girl is perfect, btw :cloud9:) her cervix measured only 2.6 cm - it had been over 3 two weeks earlier. Her high-risk dr put her on bedrest for 10 days to see if it improves. Apparently they'd been checking it regularly due to the 4 D&Cs she's had, so that's good - allowed them to catch it early. It's really a cruel setback as she'd finally gotten quite comfortable that this was her forever baby, and now she's worried about losing this little girl, too. :sad1: One bright spot is that her employer has been great about allowing her to work from home so she doesn't have to apply for short-term disability.


----------



## pablo797

HA, thank you sooooooooo much for the update from Heartree!! I miss her and think of her often. Do I know how I can get in touch with her?? What thread she's on?? 

How are you?? How are things going?? I hope all is well. I need to pop in on the ttc page and say hi. 

It's Friday!!! Went for an hour long run last night. Don't be impressed it was only 3 miles and I walked part of it, but a small part and the longest run I've been on in quite some time. Took the girl in the jogger and she slept a good portion of it. Now if I could just find time for some sit ups I'll be all set, but by the time I picked the girl up from daycare, got changed and running, then back to the house it was 6:00 and time for Jo's dinner, a bath and to be bed 7. Sit ups??? I'm exhausted!!! LOL I'm just happy to find time to run and today I'm sore in all the right places (inner thighs, butt). 

Hope everyone is well, Jules Park Ave.!!!! You go girl, better be a big lottery!! 

Have A great weekend!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Ohhhh I forgot to mention DH Let me sleep last night!! I slept from 10-5:30, but barely got up, then woke up at 6:45! Wooooooooooohooooooooooooo!!


----------



## pablo797

Me again...

For all you English ladies out there, I just had a couple of guys in my store that serve in the royal air force, part of the search and rescue team and they're based with Prince William. Very nice guys, father and son. They said William is a really nice guy. Like I had any doubts. Anyway, it was fun meeting them and they left me with a bunch of stickers. Very cool.


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls!*

Well, I started a response and then lost the whole thing when I tried to insert a smilie. Has anyone else encountered that problem?

Quick recap -*

Anna, that is awesome about the British SAR guys. William has always seemed to me like such a nice guy. *And yay for sleep and exercise! Please get some of both for me right now!

HA, thanks so much for updating about Hearty. I saw Anna's question but couldn't get a response out yesterday. Anna, Hearty keeps a journal here:*https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-little-tree-blooming-after-4-losses-31.html. Sorry that the link is in text form but I'm afraid to use the link tool since losing my last post.*

I hope everyone is well today! I'm going to need to read back and catch up on all the news yesterday and I apologize. Last night, exactly at the six week mark, nausea kicked in out of the blue and with a vengeance. I was up most of the night eating crackers! I'm thankful of course because it's a good sign, but it sure will be nice if it not only starts later than it did last time (which it has), but also ends earlier. *We shall see! So far today I'm on a mostly-ginger-ale-and-crackers diet. Ah well. At least I kept my vitamins down.

We have our family/Ethan portraits tomorrow and I'm so excited! Just praying I'm not green in all the photos!*

Okay girls, more later. I'm so sorry, I'm running on about half a cylinder today.*

Hugs and love!


----------



## rottpaw

Sigh, sorry about the asterisks again. Seems to happen whenever I type my post in notes and then copy and paste over. :dohh:


----------



## HappyAuntie

pablo797 said:


> HA, thank you sooooooooo much for the update from Heartree!! I miss her and think of her often. Do I know how I can get in touch with her?? What thread she's on??
> 
> How are you?? How are things going?? I hope all is well. I need to pop in on the ttc page and say hi.

Angela beat me to the punch! Definitely go check out Hearty's journal - it's the best place to find her. The other two places she regularly posts are the recurrent miscarriage thread (in the miscarriage support section, but generally a very depressing place to lurk unless you are one of us who feel quite comfortable there) and the PAL after recurrent losses thread (which I think is in the pregnancy discussion area, but I'm not sure... I unsubscribed there after my last mc in a self-preservation move).

I'm doing ok. A month out from my last mc and I'm starting to have more good days than bad. We're in a little break until late April, when we'll start our 2nd IVF and hope for a better ending. As for the other long-timers on the 35+ thread, Dwrgi just had a failed 2nd IVF (got her official BFN just two days ago) and will consider DE or adoption next; Twinkle is waiting on the results of her HSG (which was months ago, but she still hasn't been given the results - gotta love the NHS!) and in a move that made us all cry, her parents have offered to pay for IVF; FutureMommie has a new RE and will be having surgery soon to remove new scar tissue in her uterus... I'm trying to think who else has been over there long enough that you'd know her... Manuiti has just rejoined us after a long break, and has just started her first IVF after being diagnosed with high FSH/low AMH. I think that's it.... Don't worry about getting over there - those of us who've been there long enough to know you know you're busy with little Jo. :cloud9: I do think we need to see a pic of that little girl, though! :winkwink:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks so much HA for the update on our girls! 

I have seen the notation in twink's signature for a while now about her HSG and was wondering about the results, I never realized they still haven't given them to her! :saywhat: :dohh: poor girl!! I can't believe that even the NHS moves that slowly! :nope: I got my results while I was lying on the table, for crying out loud. :dohh: Poor Twinkle! Do they at least have an ETA on those results?

I am still praying for ALL of our 35+ girls and was so sorry to see Dwrgi's IVF result a day or so ago. :cry::cry: I know you don't really prefer anecdotal evidence or stories about what worked for one person vs another, but if you think it would help Dwrgi, please feel free to share my story with her as I know she seems to feel her AMH is the problem. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone!

Thanks HA for all the updates. I've been wondering how Hearty, FM and Twinks were doing. They've been on my heart along with you!! :hugs: Not sure if this is any comfort but I have Incompetent Cervix. I had it with Jackson and I had it with Amelia. The good news is that she has a proactive Dr. Bed Rest has said to be quite the turn around for women with IC even those without a stitch or any progesterone treatment. Knowing she's on bed rest I am confident that she will be just fine. Does anyone know if she'll be starting Progesterone Injections if they find it to be IC?? If she continues bed rest and drinking LOTS Of water it will help. Even if it gets her to 28wks which is when they say baby is too big to come through on their own so she can breathe again. Also, I was in the IC forum which helped. Lizzie and some of the other ladies are very knowledgeable and encouraging if she ever wants to chat with other women who know the fears and the victories!

On Beth's subject, we tried a schedule with Amelia and it didn't work for us. I'm not sure if it was Amelia's reflux issues or the teething right now. A friend of mine told us about a different method which allows the baby's timeclock to let you know when they are ready to eat and sleep. It through this planning momma for a loop but it's working. Amelia refuses to nap in the morning. Seems that she LOVES what's going on and loves the stimulation around her. She takes a longer nap at 4pm after her bottle and then starts getting tired around 10pm. It works for us as well since she gets up around 730 or 8am. She tricked us today when she woke up at 930. I thought something happened and we slept through the natural "alarm" :lol: 

It's odd because I grew up where I was put to bed around 8pm EVERY night. Mind you, they have recordings of me singing and talking to my dollies so I didn't actually sleep until maybe 10pm but they at least put me in the bed. It's hard to do that with Amelia because we don't want her thinking bedtime is "playtime" so when we put her down it's when she's actually tired and ready. It's easier to tell now. 

Does anyone else have schedules like ours? My husband gets home at midnight. Amelia is in bed by 10pm so she's RARELY up when daddy gets home with exception to feed if she ever needs it or is sick for some reason. We go to bed around 1 or 2am (after my husband unwinds from work) and then one of us or both are usually up whenever Amelia wakes up around 730am or 8. She's a good sleeper. Always has been thankfully.

We think we found "The House". We're going to look at it tomorrow. It's in the country, a small village, no work needs to be done so far that we know of, new roof, updated, HUGE backyard which is fenced in, a garage and is close to the cemetery where our son is as well as our church. Only a small drive to Dougs work and a half hour or so drive to my parents. Thing is, 8 other couples seem to think it's THE ONE as well. ((sigh)) Wondering if someone else will nab it up before we put our offer in tomorrow if we decide we like it overall. 

This process is CRAZY! It takes us a while to work through the junk places, we find one on the market for 2 days and people are all out to get it. I don't know what we'd do in the case that a couple other folks would want it. It's a couple thousand above what they purchased it for in 2004 BUT they updates quite a lot. If someone offers them the asking price would it be stupid to counter-offer higher than the asking price because we like it?! Or should we just step away and wait for another home to come up on the market? :shrug:

Where's Steph been? Haven't seen her on as much lately either. I'm missing all our gals though I KNOW everyone is busy with their wee ones and their lives. 

Well, I'll post an update after tomorrow mornings showing. We'll see what happens from there. I'm SO on edge with this process just as Carole said. :lol: I'll just keep my eye on the prize.

Love to you all. :hugs: 

P.S., Carole I bet little one will be just fine for vaginal birth. It's so fun to go through the process and wonder what your baby will look like, how big, etc. I SO miss Amelia's movements and kicking. I have to say though that she brings joy to my heart EVERY DAY when I watch her grow. Can you believe she's 6months yesterday?? It's going by SO QUICK you just have to bask in every moment. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

rottpaw said:


> I have seen the notation in twink's signature for a while now about her HSG and was wondering about the results, I never realized they still haven't given them to her! :saywhat: :dohh: poor girl!! I can't believe that even the NHS moves that slowly! :nope: I got my results while I was lying on the table, for crying out loud. :dohh: Poor Twinkle! Do they at least have an ETA on those results?

I know! My RE did my HSG himself and turned the monitor so I could see it and talked me through every step, explaining everything he was seeing. But even here in the US, I know Hearty had to wait a week or so for her results because a radiologist did the procedure and sent the report/images over to her RE for interpretation. I don't know how much longer Twinks will have to wait, but it's ludicrous. It's just bureaucratic red tape - you know her info is laying on someone's desk somewhere, but because it's not considered an emergency, she has to wait for months to get the result of a simple x-ray procedure, and she can't move forward with any fertility treatments until those results come in. :dohh:




Mommy's Angel said:


> Thanks HA for all the updates. I've been wondering how Hearty, FM and Twinks were doing. They've been on my heart along with you!! :hugs: Not sure if this is any comfort but I have Incompetent Cervix. I had it with Jackson and I had it with Amelia. The good news is that she has a proactive Dr. Bed Rest has said to be quite the turn around for women with IC even those without a stitch or any progesterone treatment. Knowing she's on bed rest I am confident that she will be just fine. Does anyone know if she'll be starting Progesterone Injections if they find it to be IC?? If she continues bed rest and drinking LOTS Of water it will help. Even if it gets her to 28wks which is when they say baby is too big to come through on their own so she can breathe again. Also, I was in the IC forum which helped. Lizzie and some of the other ladies are very knowledgeable and encouraging if she ever wants to chat with other women who know the fears and the victories!

I actually thought of you as soon as I heard her news! If her cervix continues to shorten they'll start her on progesterone. I don't think her dr is even considering cerclage at this point because she's so far along. But she's hopeful that bedrest alone will do the trick.


----------



## rottpaw

HappyAuntie said:


> I know! My RE did my HSG himself and turned the monitor so I could see it and talked me through every step, explaining everything he was seeing. But even here in the US, I know Hearty had to wait a week or so for her results because a radiologist did the procedure and sent the report/images over to her RE for interpretation. I don't know how much longer Twinks will have to wait, but it's ludicrous. It's just bureaucratic red tape - you know her info is laying on someone's desk somewhere, but because it's not considered an emergency, she has to wait for months to get the result of a simple x-ray procedure, and she can't move forward with any fertility treatments until those results come in. :dohh:

My hsg was exactly like yours; my RE turned the screen and explained everything to me and basically said he would write up the report a little more technically :haha: but that basically everything looked fine. The dr. that actually did my hsg was not my personal RE but another dr. in the practice, but even so they gave me my results right away...Oh my GOSH, I feel like what they are doing to Twinkle is just criminal! A few days I could understand, but months!!?!? I feel like that is just five different kinds of wrong and ridiculous even for a governmental entity like the NHS! Especially if they won't let her move forward without those results! :grr: :growlmad: :grr:

Sorry for the rant, I'm just still SMH here over that news..:nope:

Twink, when you read this sweetie, I'm sending you a big HUGE hug! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

I only have a minute to post and it will be a selfish one, as we are at the end of our ropes.

We got poppy on omeprazole and picked it up this morning. It is a liquid that I have to give by mouth once a day. After a night of me and Charlie arguing - when he gave poppy a bottle at 11, and woke up at 1 for another feeding, I asked what happened and found he didn't wake up poppy when he fell asleep after a few sucks, even though I told him to keep him up to finish so he would have a full belly and sleep longer. Well, he didn't and he woke up at 1. :nope: So I fed him and he went down until 5 or so, and we used his paci and I fed him again and we were up at 6. Then I went to the pharmacy to get the omep and when I got home to give it to him - it's just once a day - he spit most of it up then had a HUGE spitup that was the rest of it. Charlie is so mad, saying we are alone on this as the dr isn't helping and he is swearing (which is rare for him) and isn't speaking to me. 

I told him I would try it tomorrow in a bottle of my expressed milk to see how he takes it but am met with silence. Now I hear him banging things around upstairs and I don't know how to handle this. I have a miserable boy and an angry husband - who is about a second away from telling me no more kids. :cry:

ugh, gotta go, have to hold poppy as he is sad and miserable right now.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Beth honey, I'm SO sorry. I wish I could wave a magic wand and make it better foryu guys, I know it was SO hard for us in those first few months because there's almost nothing that can prepare you for the sheere lack of sleep, BEFORE any issues or problems on top of that. I think the stress and sleeplessness is just catching up with both of you. 

I will tell you what helped us, and you may or may not have tried some of these things already... First, at night, we traded off childcare and actually slept in different rooms so that the one "off duty" could actually sleep uninterrupted. I would go to bed right after dinner, about 8:30 or nine, and sleep till the 2 am feed. Hubby would go to bed at two and got up at like 7:30 for work. That way, we at least each got a survival round of sleep each night and at least five or so hours unbroken (which is a huge difference from six or seven broken up in three places). So that is my first suggestion. Secondly, we fed then held Ethan up about 45 minutes after each feed, to see if that would help. Third, and this may not be right for you but I just want to throw it out there. At two months, Ethan's reflux was so bad we switched him to the enfamil a.r. And it worked MIRACLES for us, NOT to suggest you stop bfing since that is working for you, just wondering if A.r overnight maybe one or two feeds could help get you all through the nights more comfortably?

Hugs and love!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Angela! I so appreciate your response. 

I've suggested to sleep in different rooms and he won't go for it, he tells me he's fine to get up - then when he does, cranky bear comes out!

We do hold poppy up after feeds for almost an hour and he still spits afterwards - up to 2 hours after a feed and he grimaces in his sleep...:cry:

actually, I was at the point last night where I thought of going to formula if the omep didn't work. I am willing to try anything and am not against doing that as I never planned on bf'ing past 6 weeks anyways, it just was going so well I thought I would go for 3 months then see again. So I just may try it. I will try the omep in the bottle of expressed milk (in only about an ounce to make sure he drinks it all) and see how it helps, but by Wed if no improvement, I will try that at night. If I have to go to it full time, I will!

thank you so much for your help - means so much! hugs!


----------



## pablo797

Beth sweetie!! So hard what you are going through and I think it's sleep deprivation and stress catching up with you both too. Seems as if you've heard all the advice so I won't give you any more other than to say men hate to seem weak. Is it possible DH doesn't want to sleep in separate rooms because he feels as if it means admiting that things are hard and that he needs a break. 

I think one of our big hurdles was admitting how hard it was to take are of a colic / reflux baby. At first you want to seem as if you can handle it all, no sweat, got the baby thing handled. But the truth is it's hard. And men are even more perplexed. It's a baby they think, how hard can it be?? In their world hard things are fixing the car, filing the taxes, digging up the dead tree in the yard. I think it's hard for them to wrap their head around a baby as being hard. This assessment is based ONLY on my DH. I am sure some men are a little more enlightened, but mines a bit old school an if yours is too then perhapse that is the issue. I have no solution for you only a possible explanation. Good luck and lots of hugs!!!! 

Ha, thanks do much for the up date. I will drop in soon on the other thread. I think a break is good and I'm glad you are feeling better, day by day. I am very excited for twinkle!! That is so sweet of her parents!!! Take care of yourself and I know I will see you here soon!!! Much love!! 

AFM, it's Saturday, went for another run this am and it went better than the other day so hopefully getting back in shape. Bi've been looking at new bathing suits on line at Jcrew and Victoria's secrete and a new bathing suit is over $100!!! Am I cheep or is that a lot of money for something that has no fabric!???? OMG I SOUND OLD!!! Anyway so I've decided to save my money and exercise and diet my way back into my old bathing suits. I have two weeks. Baby is down for a nap now. It's so warm I'm sitting on my deck in my bathing suit catching some rays!!!! Itay snow on Monday but it's beautiful today so carpe diem!! 

Have a good weekend!! Anna


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies! :hi:

Beth - my heart goes out to you. I cant imagine how difficult this must be for you. Angela's suggestion worked for us - we didn't sleep in separate rooms but we took turns for 'night duty.' Last night was my night - if Gabby got up, I'd feed/change her and tonight it is Tony's night. That way you both get to catch up with sleep.

Also, the formula might not be a bad idea at night? I had to give up BF'ing completely because I wasn't producing enough milk and Gabby wasn't gaining enough weight. It was hard giving it up, but at the end of the day - as my pediatrician said - it's what was best for baby. So do not feel guilty if that's what ends up happening. You both might get your sanity back, which is just as important.

Angela - if I am not mistaken, your scan is on Wednesday?

AFM - I am SO FRUSTRATED ladies. Before I got pregnant, I could lose weight fairly easily and now - no matter how well I eat, how often I work out, my body refuses to let go of the weight. It is so incredibly frustrating to be depriving myself of the foods I love AND working out so hard to not lose an ounce. ARGh!! :grr::grr::grr:

Is it a hormone thing? Am I alone with this or did any of you ladies experience this too? Do I just need to be patient? I haven't gotten my period yet and tomorrow it will be 2 months since I gave birth. Any idea how long that will take too? I'm just so incredibly frustrated about my weight. Nothing fits and I refuse to buy more fat clothes :cry:

My second question - those of you who swaddled - when did you stop? I read somewhere that you should stop swaddling at the latest, 4 months because then babies can roll over and if they roll onto their stomachs, they could suffocate? I'm thinking of stopping swaddling at 3 months because the thought of that happening terrifies me and Gabby can already roll onto her side.

Hi to JuneBug, Anna, Chris, Steph and everyone else!! I'm going to leave you all with what is probably one of my favorite pics of Gabby I took last night..it's a profile, close up shot and she is starting to look a little like me now which is nice to hear LOL
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/4b73aa6a7c6311e1989612313815112c_7.jpg


----------



## rottpaw

:hugs::hugs: Jules! 

First, YES you should stop worrying about not being able to lose all the weight yet. You are just two months out which is WAYYYYYYY too early (IMHO) To stress about this sweetie! I KNOW, believe me I know, the stress of finding nothing fits and just feeling fat and unhappy. But truly, the hormones that are still swirling around in your body just 8 weeks or so after birth can hinder weight loss. That said, you are my hero because I couldn't even THINK about working out at that stage! :haha:

So first of all, cut yourself a LOT more slack girlfriend! :haha::hugs: then, take it a little at a time to just focus on rebuilding (if you need to) muscular strength, which will speed up your metabolism.

To answer your question about pre vs post pregnacy life, i do think that it can really mess with your metabolism. My experience has been this: long story short, nothing I did in terms of dietary modifications worked to cause me to lose. Not even walking PLUS eating well... :nope:In the end, to actually drop weight, I had to go back to jogging. But for me, my joints didn't get back to being capable of taking that pounding until Ethan was 11 months. 

So just know that YES, you will figure out a plan that works, but DON'T stress that it isn't happening immediately. Like most things pregnancy related, I've found it doesn't happen fast and it's a slow and steady wins the race kind of situation. Be kind to yourself and take it easy on yourself! :hugs:

And beautiful pic of Gabby!

my scan is tomorrow and I'm SO nervous! Hubby won't be able to go with me and that is freaking me out a little. :nope: but I'm just praying all is well!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

well, after 2 days of the omep, I think we may have turned a very small corner. i put the omep in his bottle of my milk yesterday and while he knew it was different, he did drink it...and seemed to do better. He slept for about 6 hours last night, which was a blessing, even though I made him take a nap during company and then we had our bedtime routine again (more on that in a bit) and I think he is doing a bit better. Even gave us big grins. I hope this is the start of things getting back to sane and happy. :wacko::wacko::wacko: I'm going to get it flavored to see if that helps him - I think it is worse because it has to be refrigerated, and he doesn't like cold things, the gripe water has to be refrig too and he spits that out too. hmm. I just gave him his dose today and he hatesssssssssss it! poor thing screams. Hoping the grape flavor helps.

Charlie and I had a big calm talk last night and I got out most of my fears and issues. He just hugged me for awhile and reassured me and talked it all out. So I feel much better. That and getting to sleep from 11pm to 5am helped. :haha: He had to step out to the store yesterday morning, so I made him Death by Chocolate cookies and blonde brownies (his favorite) and he had brought me flowers when he was out, so we were on the same page. :thumbup:

I've been pumping more on my left side (which never gets more than 2-3 oz) because he is having trouble latching onto that side now and it is painful. He had this problem on the other side and the left was perfect, now it's reversed :wacko: But he is also eating more (i think, from what I can tell from the bottles) and he isn't getting much on that side but he tries and sucks so hard! This morning when I went the 6 hours, I had Charlie give him a bottle because I desperately had to pump, the sheets were soaked and I was in so much engorged pain! I got about 3.5 from the left side and 6oz from my right! Good thing the left boob was always a bit bigger otherwise I'd be lopsided! :haha:

We had charlie's kids over yesterday - he has 2 from his first marriage, a son (mark) who is 30 and a daughter (tara) who is 26. They both loved poppy. They were at a wedding of their cousin (Charlie's ex's brother's kid). I know the girl, she is very nice, but there was no way in hell I was going to that wedding, even if I didn't have poppy. His psycho ex-wife was there and no thanks!!!! It's enough that I have to listen to how freaking much his sisters loved being with her again and how they want to invite her on family vacations and parties (don't get me started, my blood pressure has been good lately).

As far as the bedtime routine goes - I think I got it through to Charlie that it is a good thing....thx to Bek and Anna and everyone who gave me their hints and thoughts. :hugs::hugs: Anna - I made charlie sit there while I read your post outloud to him and he was interested enough to do some research on it and liked what you said :happydance: So here is my routine - it isn't so much as ok it's 10pm, go to sleep. It is: 7:50 bath and or lotion rubdown, 8pm-8:15pm, change into pj's, dim lights a bit, have a good long feed/snuggle with us quietly. 9pm, in the swaddle sleepsack but arms out, lights very dim, tv quiet, we are talking low and poppy is on the boppy between us in bed, usually drifting off to sleep. 10:30-11pm, the final night feed, kisses goodnight, swaddled up tight, last upright half hour after feeding then down for the night in the bassinet for good. When I swaddle, he's out for a long time, when Charlie does, he wakes up a little (very drowsy) about an hour later and I re-swaddle without talking and he drifts back off himself, sometimes he makes noises for about 10 mins but puts himself back to sleep.

Jules - LOVE LOVE LOVE the picture! those cheeks! those lashes! you really have a beautiful girl. As far as the weight loss is concerned, I'm sorry I can't be of much help. I think because I'm bf'ing almost every 2 hours constantly, it has wiped out the baby weight.....BUT that doesn't mean I was like you before I got pg.... I needed to lose weight then, so even though I'm back to pre-baby weight, I still need to lose a good 30-35 pounds to be happy. I have a new weight loss ticker at the bottom, we will see how that goes. I plan on getting a pedometer and getting the 10,000 steps a day. Will it help, not sure as I heard that it messes with your metabolism. Lucky us girls! We go through so much! 

There is a sleepsack that doesn't have the swaddle for the arms - I have one in cotton I will use for the summer......I heard stop swaddling around 4months too, but they need a blanket, so this helps with that too.

I hope I had my last visiting nurse appointment today. I see the ob for my postpartum checkup tomorrow and hoping I get the all clear to stop. 

Hope you all have a great day - here are a few funny pics of poppy that make me laugh. The one where he is looking at me from the side - charlie and I say that he is saying: "take the boob away from me will ya! Why I oughta slap you one!" Note that he is also giving me the finger.
The one in the blue hat melts my heart
 



Attached Files:







oooo.JPG
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1









face.JPG
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1









really.JPG
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1









sleepface.JPG
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rottpaw

Beth, so glad things are looking up! And rereading your post made me aware of a couple points I wanted to comment on as well - first as to your question regarding routine, YES I think routines are critical to good sleep and you can tell Charlie I said that, lolololol! :haha: 

And Jules, re swaddling and rolling over, JMHO buti would stop swaddling NOW if she can already roll to her side. It wont be long before she rolls all the way over and you don't want it to happen when she is swaddled. :thumbup: Ethan always pulled out of his swaddles anyway and got them up in his face and freaked me out, so we quit pretty early. He actually slept better lol!


----------



## pablo797

Good Monday morning all!! As promised it's snowing today. All is good as we've had a beautiful spring, but it's funny to go from shirts one day to snow the next. Steph, if u move to Colorado be prepared for wild swings in the weather. 

Jules, do I hear you on the weight loss front!!! However Angela is right cut yourself some slack!! They say nine months to put it on, nine months to take it off. Thanks to working on my feet, working out, a dedication to lean cuisine every day for lunch, and two bouts of stomach flu last month I am down to pre pregnancy weight ... Mostly. My hips and butt are back to normal mostly but my stomach!!!! Ahhhh I HATE it. Instead of buying a new swim suit I've decided to commit to wearing the old ones, but my stomach. I have to start doing sit ups now and not stop for two weeks. Anyway, so cut yourself some slack. Eight weeks post baby is nothing!!! I love the picture of Gabby just beautiful!! I love those shots that are so intimate. Swaddle thing, I think we stopped at three months. Our little Houdini kept breaking out and liked having her arms out. However that also marked the end of good sleep for us and we still haven't gotten back. 

Angela, good luck with the scan!! How's running going? Are you still running now that you're pregnant?? I think I remember you saying you were going to walk the color run. 

Beth, oh my I hope I had my facts straight!!! I am glad it made sense to Charlie and maybe helped. As MA pointed out every baby is different and what works for some may not work for others . That said the research I did made sense to me and if I can get Jo on a good sleep schedule it makes a world of difference. She's a different baby if she's well rested. I am glad all has worked out between you and Charlie. The new baby thing is so hard. A friend of mine recommended a book to me called "and baby makes three". It's about the impact of a baby on relationships. I haven't read it yet, but it sounded interesting. Sounds like you and Charlie have things worked. Sorry for the ex wife comments!!! I am floored by some people. The sleep routine sounds awesome!! And I live the pictures!!! 

AFM, not much to say other than I am exhausted!!! Josephine was up All night last night. SCREAMING!!!! She may fuss but not scream like that. I am pretty sure it's tooth #2, but holy crap I did not sleep at all. I finally got her settled down by putting her in the crook of my arm next to me. This was at about 1:30. I kept trying different things, different positions and they would work for 5-10 min and SE would wake up crying. Poor little thing. Poor mom. DH Got up early to go to Denver and I begged him to stay home a little longer so I could get just an hour more of sleep . Man oh man I hope this teething thing ends soon. Beth I am so jealous of your six hrs of sleep!!! I am happy it's happening now and not while we're on vacation. Speaking of quick question to everyone... How do I clean bottles on vavcatuon? We can take soap and bottle brushes but what if the water out of the tap is bad??? Most hotels in Mexico have good potable water out of the tap but what if it's not?? Any ideas??? Do they make disposable bottles??? 

Ok all for now. I took the best picture of Jo last night in the tub. I will see if I can post it from my phone, and yes my ticker is still wrong . I like the weight loss ticker idea may copy you Beth!!


----------



## pablo797

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/cab85ab5.jpg

Bath time!! Hard to believe this is the same baby that cried all night!! Have a good day. Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna SO cute! And yes, she looks so happy for being up all night :haha:

Beth, adorable photos of poppy! 

So yes, my scan is tomorrow. Our clinic does not allow children, period, and I was unable to find childcare so hubby will be staying home with Ethan. As long as everything is fine I'm okay with that, but if something is wrong, I will be VERY upset to be there by myself. The good news is, I've had no reason so far to think anything is wrong, and my MS is now so intense (and all day and night like last time) that I feel like everything should be okay. I'm just praying! scan at 2 tomorrow. I looked back at my 6w2d scan with Ethan to remind me what I can expect to see. I'll be 6+4 tomorrow. If everything looks good I am DETERMINED to relax and try to enjoy this pregnancy (first tri ms misery notwithstanding) and stop obsessing and spending so much time googling and worrying. You would think having done this once before, I would not be so nervous, but nope! Never a shortage of worry for me. :dohh:

Hugs to all and happy Monday!


----------



## pablo797

Angela, you know the MS is a good sign, but I know it's hard not to worry. Just stay off the Internet!!! Except for here of course. Sorry DH won't be there. Also sorry for the crazy MS. Another boy perhapse??? Take care of yourself!! Picture of Jo was taken last night before the total melt down. 

Have a good one. Anna


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

Anna, Angela - I know you are both so right about the weight loss..it's just so depressing not having anything that fits. I'm so tired of living in stretchy pants:cry: My husband, bless his heart (he is a big guy!) tells me that I am beautiful no matter what weight I am and he likes me with a lil chunk! :rofl:

I'm just going to keep at it and hope for the best and try not to stress. I just hope it eventually comes off!!

Beth - I love the pic of Poppy in the blue hat! He is so precious. Has he had his 2 month check up yet with shots? Gabby is getting her shots on Monday - if she cries it will break my heart!:cry:
Your night time routine sounds very similar to Gabby's routine - starting at around 7pm we start making the house just a little quieter. She gets a bath, eats, naps in my arms (or Tony's arms) up until around 10pm or 11pm and then she's swaddled and in her bassinet. 

I've been reading books to her lately - she's smiling a LOT lately. It's amazing how much of a fool I will make of myself to get a smile out of her! LOL.

Anna - Jo is beautiful! That is a great picture of her in the tub!:thumbup:

Angela - I wish I could come with you to your scan. I know how nervous you must be :hugs: I'll be on in the afternoon to see how things went...I have everything crossed and you will be in my thoughts and prayers my friend!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna! I do wonder if it's another boy. Will be excited to find out! 

And I think the ms is going to keep me out of even walking the color run. Unfortunately, I'm feeling pretty ill these days till at least after lunch, and the run starts at nine am and is 1.5 hours each way from my house. :wacko: I hate to disappoint my friend and waste the reg fee but I just don't think I could do it, not at 7 weeks. I do want to get back to at least walking for exercise once the nausea passes, just not there yet. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies!

Beth, I'm glad you and DH had a good chat and that the omeprazole seems to be helping. :hugs:

Jules, it took me 15 months to lose my baby weight :blush: I think I used the BF'ing excuse to keep indulging longer than I should have... Will not make that mistake again! Plus I had PPD, so didn't actually start working out until Zoë was almost 5 months old. This time around, I can't wait to start running again, so I am hoping to start slow jogging 8 weeks after the C-section. I agree, give yourself a bit of slack, it'll come off!!!

Angela, :hug: and good luck tomorrow! I was alone for ALL scans during this pregnancy, as DH is living 4 hours away for school :wacko: I was really nervous given the bleed I had at 6 weeks plus the complete absence of all symptoms... Turns out my body is just handling this pregnancy so much better than last time and I learned not to complain about my lack of symptoms :haha: Keep us posted!!!

Anna, I HATE teething! Was up 3:45-5AM with a very unhappy Zoë who is cutting her 2 year molars. I'm so tired :cry: Oh well, only 7 days of actual work left so I can't complain too much...

Anna, Jules and Beth, thanks for the baby photos, you've made my day :cloud9:

Hi to everyone else!!! OK back to finish the load of stuff on my desk...


----------



## rottpaw

Jules, we cross posted. Thank you so much and I will report back as soon as I gt home tomorrow! :hugs:

CJ thank you too! At this point I honestly feel about like I did with my pgcy with Ethan, so I feel good about things in that sense, but am really missing the lack of nausea and the enjoyment of lots of food that charactized weeks 5 and 6! :rofl: we had our family and Ethan's portraits done this satruday (I can't wait to see and share those!) so I took a zofran that day so I wouldn't LOOK as awful as I'd been feeling. I felt SO much better I was even able to go out for Mexican with hubby and ethan and I thought, oh that's right, THIS is what it feels like to want to eat again lol! I don't want to complain though, I'm so thankful to be pregnant again and at least this time, with the perspective earned from my first pregnancy, I can remind myself it's just temporary and I don't have to worry it will go on forever, like I worried last time.


----------



## rottpaw

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Beth, I'm glad you and DH had a good chat and that the omeprazole seems to be helping. :hugs:
> 
> Jules, it took me 15 months to lose my baby weight :blush: I think I used the BF'ing excuse to keep indulging longer than I should have... Will not make that mistake again! Plus I had PPD, so didn't actually start working out until Zoë was almost 5 months old. This time around, I can't wait to start running again, so I am hoping to start slow jogging 8 weeks after the C-section. I agree, give yourself a bit of slack, it'll come off!!!
> 
> Angela, :hug: and good luck tomorrow! I was alone for ALL scans during this pregnancy, as DH is living 4 hours away for school :wacko: I was really nervous given the bleed I had at 6 weeks plus the complete absence of all symptoms... Turns out my body is just handling this pregnancy so much better than last time and I learned not to complain about my lack of symptoms :haha: Keep us posted!!!
> 
> Anna, I HATE teething! Was up 3:45-5AM with a very unhappy Zoë who is cutting her 2 year molars. I'm so tired :cry: Oh well, only 7 days of actual work left so I can't complain too much...
> 
> Anna, Jules and Beth, thanks for the baby photos, you've made my day :cloud9:
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!! OK back to finish the load of stuff on my desk...

And I just want to say, you are amazing juggling all that you are doing right now! Working full time, taking care of Zoe with your hubby gone most of the time, getting ready for baby and still finding time to KNIT! Lol! I saw your journal post and couldn't believe all you are balancing! Although I knit too, and could see where that may actually be a soothing project, except that you have a project deadline! 

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL thanks, I think I've been in survival mode since DH left in September :haha: It's amazing what you can get done when you really have no choice! As for the knitting, don't laugh but a lot of it is done during rounds at the hospital :rofl: I only get about 30 minutes done per night as I unwind and watch 1 TV episode...


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

I have been MIA for the past week and half. Work has been super duper crazy! When I get home I have just enough energy to play with Katelyn give her a bath and put her to bed! My boss is out this week so I have some breathing room here to read and post!

I have been trying to catch up on what everyone is doing and have posted to some of your FB pages this week so I am trying to keep up to date with that!!!!

Hi Happy Auntie!!! I hope you are well. Thank you for the update on our friends on 35+ and thank you (and Angela) for the update on Heartree!

CHarmaine! I know I am about 8 pages late, but your girls are GORGEOUS!!!! I just want to squeeze each of them! 

In fact all you all that have posted photos of your little ones lately they are just too cute for words!

Angela - Let us know how your scan goes!!!

CJ - So excited for you.

Anna - Sorry to hear that Jo is keeping you up with teething. I love the photo of her in the tub though! 



I am trying to get all the last minute preparations for Katelyn's birthday together, but been having trouble finding time. My Step son had his birthday last week and we had a party for him this past Saturday and in addition to all of that, we are trying to do a shortsale on my house (which was approved and if all goes well we have to be out by April 13th!!!!!) and look for a rental in the mean while! We found a couple that we liked. One that has a great backyard, but is kind of small on the inside, however we can store things in the garage. Another, that is roomy on the inside, but no garage thus, we would need a storage room. It has just been a pain in the ass frankly especially since we are on a time crunch. If we had more time we could probably find something that was a better fit, however I am leaving it in God's hands. He will put us where we need to be!

On top of that my family is flying in this week for Katie's bday! Gonna be another busy week. I am hoping by April 16th the house situation will be done and we will be in our new spot. I will try and keep up with you all this week. Sorry this post is mainly about me. 

Hi to everyone else, Jules, Beth, Happy Auntie, Carole, Laura, Rebekah

Love,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph honey :hug: that is a lot to get done in two weeks! I know how stressful the party planning alone can be, can't imagine a two week short sale and move on top! I wish I lived closer and could help you somehow!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi all!!! Thank you so much for your sweet comments about the lil' girlies!!! They are a TRIP! Haha, no pun intended... :)

All of these lil ones on here are sooo sweet! I have just ran through the posts....

We are still swaddling. I know, it sounds crazy, but it is the ONLY way to get them all settled down. When they wake up in the night, we re-swaddle and put in the pacifier... seems to do the trick. Yes, they are nearly 8 mos old.... grrr... prob not the best thing, but.....

On weight - OMG... I have 25 more to lose... ANd have not seen any movement on the scale in at least 3 weeks... My clothes fit better, but like Anna says... - the STOMACH... GRRR... and its just all mushy & gushy and YUCK. I know I need to do more excercise, but I just hate it... Need to tell myself to SUCK IT UP!!! MOTIVATE! 

ooohhh, but Anna - how I wish I could go to Mexico!!!!! :) :) :) And that pic of Jo in the tub is so PRECIOUS!!!

MA - the house hunt sounds so hard, we did it 2 years ago.... I so HOPE you find your dream home!!! Your sweet Amelia is just a DOLL!!! 

Steph - I can't believe its nearly been a year!!!!! I'd love to see a new pic of that little princess of yours!!!

Hi to all and hope that we hear good news from you, Angela!!!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

Hope all is well with everyone.

Angela good luck for the scan today, I am looking forward to your update later telling us about your little bean with a heartbeat. And although you will be alone physically we will all be with you in spirit for sure :hugs:

Austin those babies of yours are just adorable and I really don't know how you do it with 3!!!

Beth so glad that things are starting to get a little better for you, parying that it gets even better for you and you start to get some sleep :hugs:

Jules I feel for you on the weight issue but I am sure that weight loss with happen soon. Your delivery was not that long ago and the body will take its time to adjust. I know the famous seem to pop right back into shape but I am sure they just starve themselves and work out furiously everyday with a personal trainer whilst the nanny looks after baby. It is not like that for us "normal" people :haha: Hang in there and I am sure you will ping back before you know it:hugs:

Steph excited to hear about birthday preparations for your princess, I am sure all will go completely fine and everyone will enjoy the day:hugs:

I am totally loving all your pics of your gorgeous babies, it really does make me smile.

AFM I am now so over being pregnant, I know I am so very lucky after our long TTC journey but I am seriously so tired and uncomfortable now that I want it to hurry up and be May already. I am really not sleeping much at all now as just cannot get comfy and then I need to pee every hour without fail even if I try to limit my fluids later in the day :growlmad: I am coming to work like a zombie and grouchy at DH and the weather is now hotting up here and over 30 degrees C everyday now. Really hoping the Dr's feeling is right and she will come early they reckon by 2nd May at 38 weeks but official EDD is 14th May. Hoping that by working it will have some miracle effect of starting my labour by 38 weeks as I just couldn't imagine going overdue when in May temps will be high 30's:cry:


----------



## rottpaw

Charmaine, so great to hear from you! I, too cannot imagine having three with exactly the same needs at the same time, I find it hard many times with one! :haha: they are just beautiful and you are doing a fabulous job!

Thanks Carole! I know those last months of pregnancy seem so long and arduous. :hugs: I remember thinking, I expected to feel awful by nine months, but noboday mentioned it beginning with seven months! :dohh: I'm sure you are already aware of this, but especially late in pregnancy and with the heat going up so dramatically, keep an eye on your blood pressure (get a monitor you can use at home and check at least once a day, I used an Omron brand if you can find it there). If your pressure goes up,they will likely induce you early, at least that was my experience. The best advice I can give is just to remember, you will get to meet your princess very soon. :happydance::cloud9:

So yep, scan is at 2 today. I'm nervous about everything being well, of course, but excited at the same time. It felt like this week would never get here!!

:happydance:


----------



## animalcracker

Just wanted to pop in and wish Angela the best of luck for today. Angela, I will be thinking of you today and holding your hand in spirit, in that scan room right with you!:hugs::hugs:

:hug::hugs2::friends:


----------



## animalcracker

caroleb73 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> AFM I am now so over being pregnant, I know I am so very lucky after our long TTC journey but I am seriously so tired and uncomfortable now that I want it to hurry up and be May already. I am really not sleeping much at all now

Oh boy, do I sympathize Carole! I remember feeling that way at the end of my pregnancy - in my case I was at the hospital it seems ALL the time - either for high blood pressure monitoring or fibroid pain. And of course the lack of sleep! You get to a point where you are just so over it.

Hang in there honey, not too long to go! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Jules! :hugs: I will update as soon as I get home!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck Angela, thinking of you!!!

Had my before-last OB apt just now. Everything is good. One more before the C-section. My surgery was moved up from 1:45PM to 11:45AM, I am ever so grateful as this is 2 hours less of fasting :yipee: I did feel fed up with being pregnant with Zoë, so I completely sympathize! My experience this time though is completely different. I was sick until the end with Zoë, plus I swelled up like the Michelin man starting at 34 weeks and suffered from insomnia starting at 6 weeks :wacko:. This time, I've not experienced daily nausea, sleep like a log and have no swelling, so I'm very much enjoying third tri, which I didn't think was possible! Can't believe I'm 36 weeks today with little Z making an appearance in 15 days!!! Still have a few things to do at home, but we'd be ready if he came now...

I'm so excited, my mom has just announced she's retiring in June! Which means we'll get to see her much more often (she lives 5 hours away...). My MIL is undergoing chemo and radiation for her breast cancer so I'm expecting we'll have to make the trip to her to have her meet her new grandson as she can't be here when he makes an appearance (she is 4 hours away) :cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello lovely mummies!! Thank you for the hugs & for being indignant on my behalf!!

The good news is we've got our next appointment on 11th April so hopefully we'll get the HSG results & DH's SA results then. The bad news is I've stalled on the weightloss front so they probably won't do anything at the moment anyway. However knowing if there's anything wrong or not will be a relief!

Loving all the pictures of your LO's - Charmaine the girls are gorgeous!

Will pop back in later to see how Angela's scan went. 

Love, hugs & as much sleep as possible to all of you xxxx


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Twinkle I can not believe it has taken so long to get your test results!! But water under the bridge I guess, can't wait for april 11th!! It will be good to know if there's something wrong. Remind me, are you "unexplained"? I hated that term!! It just means you can't get pregnant and they don't know why. Anyway, cheering for good results and thinking of you!! Lots of hugs!!

CJ I will repeat what someone else said and marvel at all you juggle!! I can barely manage job and baby. If DH has a job he can't take the dog to I am thrown for a loop with the added responsibility. I am in complete awe and bow to the goddess of getting it all done. I am so happy to hear you are feeling so good this time around. Makes a world of difference. Quick question , I had started running again but find running with a jogger a challenge as you can't use your arms. Any pointers or advice?? I tend to use my shoulders more and I think my legs more. Congrats on the move up time for C-section!! 

Carole, how I remember those last few months!! When I say I miss being pregnant I mean the first two trimesters!! Cause the third was a ...rhymes with witch. I was in misery and so I feel your pain. Hang in there it's just a little further and you will be holding your precious baby in your arms!! People kept saying to me to enjoy it because at least right now she's easy to take care of, and it sounds silly but oh so true. No reflux, no teething, no BFing, no bottles, no poopy diapers. Not that I minded any of those things but they present their own challenges. Also enjoy the intimacy of it just being you and baby. There's such a special connection between you two right now... Ok think I'm going to cry. Anyway hang in there and I'm cheering you on!!! 

Steph, how are you doing it all???? Yet another goddess of doing it all!!! Birthday parties, work, moving oh my!! Hand in there and good luck with the house hunt. 

Austin!! always a treat to hear from you! How are things going?? Do u still have help with the girls?? They are just so darn cute!!! Are you back at work or staying home?? And I think the last time Jo slept well at night was the last time we swaddled her, so I am not judging!! 

Angela, fingers crossed the scan goes well. Thinking of you and wish I could be there to hold your hand!!!! I will be there in spirit!! As for color run/ walk I am sure your friend will understand. Are you going to tell her why?? I was never stricken with the kind of MS you have so I never experienced anything that come really knocked me out. Post when u can I will be waiting and will check in regularly. 

MA, how's the house hunt?? I am guessing you are busy with hopefully putting an offer in on a house. Good luck!!

Beth, how's poppy doing??? Is the new medication helping???? 

AFM, I stalked heartrees journal yesterday and it is so good to hear her so happy. She wrote something I loved, " my soul feels like it it is wrapped in twinkling stars and covered in glitter.". I love that !! She's describing how she feels pregnant. So sweet and special thought I would share it. I hope she doesn't mind me quoting her. On another positive note JO slept really well last night which means mama slept really well last night. I feel as if I will survive the day unlike yesterday where I thought I would crash and burn before the day was through. 

So happy Tuesday!!!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Twinkle I can not believe it has taken so long to get your test results!! But water under the bridge I guess, can't wait for april 11th!! It will be good to know if there's something wrong. Remind me, are you "unexplained"? I hated that term!! It just means you can't get pregnant and they don't know why. Anyway, cheering for good results and thinking of you!! Lots of hugs!!

CJ I will repeat what someone else said and marvel at all you juggle!! I can barely manage job and baby. If DH has a job he can't take the dog to I am thrown for a loop with the added responsibility. I am in complete awe and bow to the goddess of getting it all done. I am so happy to hear you are feeling so good this time around. Makes a world of difference. Quick question , I had started running again but find running with a jogger a challenge as you can't use your arms. Any pointers or advice?? I tend to use me shoulders more and I think my legs more. Congrats on the move up time for C-section!! 

Carole, how I remember those last few months!! When I say I miss being pregnant I mean te first two trimesters!! Cause the third was a ...rhymes with witch. I was in misery and so I feel your pain. Hang in there it's just a little further and ou will be holding your precious baby in your arms!! People kept saying to me to enjoy it because at least right now she's easy to take care of, and it sounds silly but oh so true. No reflux, no teething, no BFing, no bottles, no poopy diapers. Not that I minded any of those things but they present their own challenges. Also enjoy the intimacy of it just being you and baby. There's such a special connection between you two right now... Ok think I'm going to cry. Anyway hang in there and I'm cheering you on!!! 

Steph, how are you doing it all???? Yet another goddess of doing it all!!! Birthday parties, work, moving oh my!! Hand in there and good luck with the house hunt. 

Austin!! always a treat to hear from you! How are things going?? Do u still have help with the girls?? They are just so darn cute!!! Are you back at work or staying home?? And I think the last time Jo slept well at night was the last time we swaddled her, so I am not judging!! 

Angela, fingers crossed the scan goes well. Thinking of you and wish I could be there to hold your hand!!!! I will be there in spirit!! As for color run/ walk I am sure our friend will understand. Are you going to tell her why?? I was never stricken with the kind of MS ou have so I never experienced anything that come rely knocked me out. Post when u can I will be waiting and check in regularly. 

MA, how's the house hunt?? I am guessing you are busy with hopefully putting an offer in on a house. Good luck!!

AFM, I stalked heartrees journal yesterday and it is so good to hear her do happy. She wrote something I loved, " my soul feels like it it is wrapped in twinkling stars and covered in glitter.". I love that !! She's describing how she feels pregnant. So sweet and special thought I would share it. I hope she doesn't mind me quoting her. On another positive note JO slept really well last night which means mama slept really well last night. I feel as if I will survive the day unlike yesterday where I thought I would crash and burn before the day was through. 

So happy Tuesday!!!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

Oops sorry posted twice. Read the first one, it has fewer typos!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

I am refreshing about every 30 sec hoping for news from Angela... her scan was 3 hrs ago and the long delay is making me really nervous....


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep - I keep flitting back here too [-o&lt;


----------



## animalcracker

HappyAuntie said:


> I am refreshing about every 30 sec hoping for news from Angela... her scan was 3 hrs ago and the long delay is making me really nervous....

HappyAuntie...you and me both. I keep popping in, waiting on news :-k:comp:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies! I'm so sorry for the delayed response. I JUST got home and knew you would be waiting for an update! (I LOVE you guys!) 

First, the news is GOOD! :happydance: but my dr. was running an hour late (I was five minutes early, so OF COURSE I sat there for an hour, with my little paper drape, seriously contemplating whether I could figure out how to operate that machine myself!! :haha::haha:) 

Everything is GREAT and baby is measuring exactly on for my dates (6+4 today). HB 124 which she said looks perfect! 

She wants to see me again in 2 weeks. Rescan at that time and then she will release me to my OB! 

Here's our little munchkin, of course emphasis on little at this point! :cloud9:

Thank you all for waiting and hoping with me!
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HappyAuntie

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I was SO afraid that the delay meant bad news - now I'm overjoyed!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo!! Fantastic news!!!


----------



## animalcracker

rottpaw said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm so sorry for the delayed response. I JUST got home and knew you would be waiting for an update! (I LOVE you guys!)
> 
> First, the news is GOOD! :happydance: but my dr. was running an hour late (I was five minutes early, so OF COURSE I sat there for an hour, with my little paper drape, seriously contemplating whether I could figure out how to operate that machine myself!! :haha::haha:)
> 
> Everything is GREAT and baby is measuring exactly on for my dates (6+4 today). HB 124 which she said looks perfect!
> 
> She wants to see me again in 2 weeks. Rescan at that time and then she will release me to my OB!
> 
> Here's our little munchkin, of course emphasis on little at this point! :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you all for waiting and hoping with me!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YAY!!!​
That is wonderful news Angela!! I am SO happy to hear everything went well! What a relief right? It's always so nerve-wracking with these early scans. I am SO happy for you and so I'm looking forward to reading and hearing about your updates. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ok - I'm going to bet that this time you are on TEAM PINK! :pink:


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you my friend! Just a looonng wait at the dr's office. They got me right back, which I thought boded well, until it literally took an hour for my RE to show up. I kept hearing charts rustling outside the room across from mine, which happens to be the HSG room, and I SWEAR I heard three different HSG's done while I was waiting! :dohh::dohh::dohh: 

But I do LOVE my dr. and I am always happy to see her, so I didn't say anything about the wait. She was so happy for us and as you've said, having a great relationship with your dr. and your team makes a huge difference. My nurse wasn't there today, so I'm hoping she's there when I go back. 

Meanwhile, I'm SO relieved to know that everything looks good in there for now! Just praying it stays that way! 

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Woooohoooo!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Twink, thank you for staying UP late enough to check on me! Love you sweetie! 

Jules, I bought some pink tulips (my favorite flower!) on the way home to celebrate (and also just in case we are team pink! :haha:) 

I honestly used to think I wanted all girls, but now that I have Ethan I know I would be overjoyed with either. Just so excited! That said, I am DEFINITELY the "need to know" type, so we will sure be finding out at our 18-20 week scan (assuming baby cooperates LOL!) 

When I was uploading the scan pic (had to take a picture of the scan printout to upload), I found some pics hubby evidently took while I was gone today. I know you guys love Ethan's dimples so I thought I would share one photo, then I PROMISE not to hog anymore post space today LOL! And yes, he WILL be getting a haircut, as soon as I can bring myself to do it. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Ethan grin.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## twinkle1975

Awwww - such a cutie!!


----------



## pablo797

So cute!!! What a heart breaker he will be!!! And take as much post space as you need!! It's a good day!! Can u use any more exclamation points??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Angela, great news! And wow, Ethan is a cutie!


----------



## animalcracker

Mr. Dimples!!

There he is! :happydance: He is such a sweetie:flower:

Use as much post space as you want honey - this was a great day - a perfect scan is something to be celebrated:thumbup:


----------



## animalcracker

Good morning ladies!

Quick question for you all - we are taking Gabby to the doctor on Monday for her two month check up and shots. 

Did anyone's baby experience any side effects of the shots? What should we look out for?

I'm a little nervous because as a child, one of my shots caused an allergic reaction. It was something that caused irritation for years following and made my mother nuts! :wacko: I'm hoping something like that isn't hereditary, although I will be pointing it out to the doctor. My mother is unsure which shot is was but it was a shot I was given as a baby.

We were going to get them done this week, but as we are going to Rhode Island on Friday, I delayed them to Monday, to make sure she was home and we were close to the doctor's office if any side effects were to occur.

Thank you ladies! Hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I gave her some Advil and Tylenol when we got home after the shots every time and we've never had an issue... They can get a low grade fever and discomfort at the site of injection.


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks JuneBug! I'll get some Tylenol so I have it on hand.

I wanted to share with you ladies a picture of me when I was a baby and a picture of Gabriella taken yesterday. Gabriella is on the right, I'm on the left...think she looks like me? Up until now, everyone says she looks like Tony, but I see a bit of her in me I think? 

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Likeness.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely!!!!

For the record, I find Advil works better, I would get both just in case! And it's safe to give a dose of each at the same time if she's really really uncomfortable and cranky.


----------



## rottpaw

Jules the pics look adorable but I'm on my phone right now and can't get them big enough to view properly. Will compare later on iPad! :hugs:

And Ethan always did really well after his shots, no problems. As cj said may be a little fussy or sore. But with Ethan he just seemed to sleep a bit more. Vax have improved dramatically since we were kids, with fewer additives and allergens that cause reactions. Hopefully no problem for Gabby! Honestly I think it's harder for us to watch! :rofl:


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks ladies!

JuneBug - is it called Baby Advil? I've never given Gabby any meds before and don't have any in the house so I want to make sure I give her the right type!

Angela - I am dreading watching her get the shots! I think you are right, it is harder on us! I remember her getting her first Hep B at the hospital and also they drew blood. It was torture watching! She was so upset! :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, there is an infant formulation of Advil, just ask the pharmacist. I strongly recommend the dye-free version!

It gets worse as they become aware of the needle. For Z's first 3 sets, I just nursed her and she hardly made a sound. For the 12 month ones, she wanted nothing to do with nursing and screamed when she saw the needle :wacko: It definitely IS harder on us! :hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Gee wiz, I haven't gotten any email notifications that there was anyone posting so I figured there was no activity. I was surprised with 6 pages. SO sorry to have missed all the action.

Angela, glad things went well. I knew you'd be just fine with little babes. So glad to hear it confirmed though to ease your mind. It's always such a good thing to hear. Ethan is such a little cutie-pie!

Beth, sounds like your on the road to sanity with the schedule and the baby's new med. LOVED poppy's pics. Too cute! 

Hi Twinks and HA! :hi: :hugs:

Jules, I haven't lost a whole lot and in fact I'm pretty ticked off. Doug and I are on the same vegetarian plan with a few exceptions and that man already lost 20lbs. I've been back to pre-baby weight BUT....I'd like to get to the weight I was before my first pregnancy which ended in loss. That means I have almost 50lbs to lose. It's not going ANYWHERE! :wacko: Granted I don't feel safe enough to walk outside here in this area but I am eating a whole lot better and exercising when I have the time here in the house. Hopefully once we get settled I'll start losing a bit more. 

I also LOVE the photo of you when your a baby and your right! You both look alike. It's so lovely to see isn't it?!

Amelia was giving me issues with her 4pm nap time. I let her cry it out and she's asleep. I feel like a nap though. I've been so high strung that I haven't been able to sleep much.

Anna and Charmaine, thanks for the check-in on the home front. I am proud to finally say we found our home. It's in the country by a river and is about 15 minutes from church, the cemetery our son was buried in and only a 22 minute drive to Dougs work. I've heard nothing but good things about there area. It is a farming community so it has a wide variety of people. Some hard working blue collar families who are trying to keep their kids out of trouble and then there's the elderly. It's a small town feel where everyone knows everyone else. Our area is the newest and has smaller but nicer built homes while in the town there are homes built in the early 1900's. The school system is great and even though we'll homeschool, we plan to put Amelia in some sports, art and music programs to supplement and also give her a well-rounded education.

First of all, I have to say the price on this house was AMAZING! We found plenty of houses that were crap and wanted WAY more than this house offered. It has a partially finished basement, HUGE fenced in backyard. There's woods behind us, tree's to the property on the side of us and an elderly person to the side and across the street from us. Totally amazing with the updates. We WILL need to put in two new tubs and I'd like to replace the bathroom flooring and update lighting in both bathrooms, the kitchen and living areas. It will need paint in most rooms with exception to the grey bathroom and the green living area. Will also need a new door to the basement and whole new front door. Aside from that, so far so good. We have our inspection on Friday. We also found out that the family didn't think they were going to sell so quickly SO, they will have to reside in the place until mid July because the home owners of THEIR home are building. Our lawyers will deal with the technicalities which I'm hoping will go smoothly. ((My cousin and uncle are our lawyers to I have confidence it will be all taken care of))

I'll keep everyone posted. In the meantime I'm LOVING the pics of all the baby's. :happydance: So excited about the sono's I'm seeing. 

Carole, I know this is hard but the end is not far. Keep pushing through the rough days. It will all be worth it when your holding your little one in your arms. :hugs:

Steph, Yay on the home front. Hopefully you'll be settled sometime soon. :hugs: I've been thinking about you.

CJ: I'm so sorry to hear about your mil. :comfort: Glad to hear your mom will be retiring so she'll be able to spend some time with her grandbabies. Looking forward to seeing what joy this little one brings too along with big sister. Warms my heart!

Love and :hug: to you all!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - YAY on your scan! That is great news. I would have posted yesterday, but I will get into that later! And I LOVE the photo of Ethan. I am sure you kiss the dimples all day long LOL. 

Carole &#8211; Sorry that you are hot and miserable, but just a few more weeks to go! And yes, as Angela said watch your BP!

Jules &#8211; I think Gabby looks exactly like you. As far as the shots are concerned, no allergic reactions, just low grade fever. Katelyn&#8217;s dr&#8217;s office always gives her a dose of Tylenol prior the shots and then I give her another dose no matter what 4 hours later. And then another before bed so that she is comfortable and not in pain. 

Hi Twink, Happy Auntie! Good to see you ladies!!!

Anna &#8211; How are the preparations for Mexico? As far as me doing it all and how I am doing it. I am not. I am about to lose it! LOL. I did get most of the stuff for the party completed. Just need to put together the favors and buy the food &#8211; then decorate&#8230;Luckily, my parents get in on Friday, so I will have a ton of help and Steve&#8217;s sisters are helping out a lot as well which is good. Glad to hear the Jo is starting to sleep better. Hope if continues!!!!

CJ &#8211; Wow, I can&#8217;t believe that you are already 36 weeks! Where did the time go? Looking forward to seeing new baby photos from you and Carole! YAY!

Rebekah &#8211; let us know how the house buying is coming along! You are getting like me and becoming MIA LOL. 

AFM &#8211; Well, yesterday I went to lunch and as I was leaving there were helicopters and police on the block. While at lunch, I receive an email saying the my building is on Lockdown and no one can enter or leave. There were 4 men who had robbed a store and were armed and running around near our building. So me and my girlfriend ended up going to the mall for the rest of the day. We tried to get back into the building around 2:30, but the police wouldn&#8217;t let us onto the street. My poor co-workers were trapped in the building on lockdown until 5:30 last night and we had lay-offs that morning so some of the people who were laid off couldn&#8217;t even leave!
was supposed to go on a day trip today up to Pixar Animation Studios &#8211; well now I will be calling in since I got nothing done yesterday. The other bad part is that my breastpump was in the building being held hostage LOL. I have a hand pump at home and was planning on using that until I remembered that I was being proactive and had packed my linen closet up and it was in a box somewhere in the garage!!! Le Sigh. 

The house hunt continues which is going to be tough to do this weekend since we have the birthday party and Easter! I just have to put it in God&#8217;s hands and LEAVE IT there! 

I hope that everyone is doing well. 


Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah we posted at the same time..I was just commenting that you were MIA HA HA HA


----------



## MissMuffet08

I LOVE your house!!!!! It is beautiful. I love the breakfast nook in the kitchen and the window for the barstools as well. Question - are they leaving the play area in the back?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> I LOVE your house!!!!! It is beautiful. I love the breakfast nook in the kitchen and the window for the barstools as well. Question - are they leaving the play area in the back?

They would but we're asking them to take it. The swing set is wooden and it's old enough to where there is wood loosening. The jumper we're unsure about. Our nieces and nephews would love it but then it's HUGE!

We're planning on putting a life-sized doll house out there in the place of the swing set and later bring in a new swing set. 

We're also going to be having a sizable vegetable garden and flower bed. Around the fencing I'd like to put some berry bushes, grapes, etc. and out front in place of that pine tree we'll most likely take out, we're going to put a cherry or apple tree. We'll be landscaping at some point too. When we actually take over the place, most of the growing season will be half way done so no garden this year. We may be able to get plants at half price to start landscaping though. :winkwink:

We keep all the appliances though. I wanted that leather couch in the basement SO bad but they weren't going to part with it. It's okay. We'll have to actually buy another couch anyway.

Oh, forgot to mention Amelia has her 6 month photo shoot tomorrow. Can't WAIT to see it all. I bought two frames with a spongey foot print to go in and we'll give one to both grandparents for mothers day. Should be fun!


----------



## HappyAuntie

MA - love the house! FX'd everything goes well with the inspection and it's smooth sailing from here on out. :thumbup: A thought occurred to me, though - I may be overly cautious, but you may want to go back and edit that post to take out the link - it shows the address to your house, and these forums are visible to absolutely anyone and everyone - you don't have to be a registered user on BnB to read what's posted here....


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow I have alot to catch up on!!! Where have I been???? Just wanted to say congrats to Angela! And MA! What a nice house and that property! Gorgeous land. I hope you'll be very happy there.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ill try to catch up tomorrow. Miss u girls.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey ladies! Thank you. HA your probably right. Thanks for the heads up. I took the link down just in case. :winkwink:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls! MA, I love the house! But HA makes a good point, can't be too careful. There has actually just been a situation on another thread where apparently a member has been either lying about or exaggerating a serious illness for weeks now... Weve all been praying and thinking about this person and now there is question over who the person really is... A lot of girls had shared a lot of personal info with her, etc. it's terrible that we have to worry about that kind of thing but definitely take care everyone!

Pls excuse typos!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Ma, I am sorry I did not get to see the house (the link is gone). But I am so excited for you and sooooooo envious!! Good luck with the photo shoot. Can't wait to see the shots!! 

Speaking of, shots of a different kind, Jules, Jo never so much as ran a fever. It is SO much harder in us. And CJ makes a good point. At this age they don't know what's happening so it's over before they even register it. I found some baby ibuprofen, couldn't find baby Advil. They have it in the baby medication isle and t's good to have on hand. It was a life saver for teething. Love the picture of you and gabby!! She looks so much like you!!!!

Angela, how ya doing today?? 

Ma, one more thing... One of the cruelest twists of life is the male female weight loss cycle. We're the ones who stress about it and yet we are the ones who struggle with it the most ( weight loss). My DH can just think about a sit up and have a flat stomach while I can do 1,000 crunches a night and still have a pooch. What the heck!! Hang in there girlie! You are doing a great job of eating healthy and exercising when u can. That's all anyone can ask. 

Steph, wow crazy work story!!!! Sorry about the breast pump. Did you explode??? Good luck with the party, Easter, and the house hunt. Glad family is comming to give you a hand. 

Happy Auntie!! Hi! You make an excellent point about posting links and pictures. It occurred to me a couple of days ago that I posted a naked picture of my daughter. Am I a bad mom?? It was done in all innocence but there are crazy people out there. I am not on face book but some day I will have to be to monitor Jo. Don't want some 40yr old pervert stalking my daughter. So scary the world we live in. Sorry about the other thread. You are right a lot of us post really personal information assuming this is a safe place to vent out frustration, talk about our fears and sadness. Sometimes it's the only place you can say certain things knowing these women will understand when no one else will. So sad. 

Svet!!!! There you are!!! Missed you and hope all is well!! 

AFM, took an unpaid day off work yesterday and hung out with my girl all day. She's been spending so much time in daycare lately I just couldn't bear the thought of another day when my parents couldn't take her yesterday. So I got a precious mommy baby day!!! Made a lot of baby food. But quick question. I made a cantaloupe /banana batch but the banana part turned brown. Any ideas of how the keep the bananas from turning brown or is it enviable?? Other than that nothing to tell. 

Hope our pregnant mommies are hanging in there!! 

Have a good day!!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

Inevitable, I meant bananas turning brown, is it inevitable?? Fricking spell check. Also notice no more pregnant ticker... Kind of sad, but on the other hand I can drink marguerites in Mexico!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Anna, So sorry that you didn't get to see the house. Once we finalize everything I'll get a pic up of the place without and actual address. Thanks again ladies for the heads up.

On the vegetarian home front....I have to say that my sex drive has gone from nill to twice in one night. With the hormonal imbalance of PCOS I've had this problem for YEARS and all of a sudden I have this amazing sex drive that my own husband can't keep up with. :rofl: The book mentions sex drives of both male and female would get better but I always ignore that stuff because it's never worked before. Umm, something's working. I also have the excess skin but everything's floating downward so I can't see any loss. Also, just under my chin is starting to sag and I feel as though my face looks bloated. What's up with that?! :shrug:


Well, had the photo shoot today. Too funny! Here is a sneak peek:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/Suitcase6mnth2012.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/headshot6mnth.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/EasterDressSmile6mnth2012.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww is Amelia every precious!!!!

Bek, try taking measurements instead of only following weight. I noticed that when losing my weight, sometimes the scale hadn't budged much when in fact I was gaining muscle and losing fat (muscle weighs more than fat) so the measurements were where the changes were happening!

And yay for sex drive, LOL! Looking forward to that returning here... With my contractions that have been going on for 3 weeks, I've avoided intimacy at all costs in case it is enough to convince my body to go into labour :wacko: I did much better this pregnancy compared to the last one!


----------



## pablo797

Ma, LOVE the photos!! She is sooooooooooo cute!! I love the setting. She is just precious. What a cutie!! And beautiful dress she's in!!!! Also woooohoooo for sex drive!! It may be the change in diet. Did u ever see the movie "super size me"? This guys eats horrible for 30 days and at the end he can't get it up. I'm not saying you guys ate badly but it does make the point that diet has a really strong effect on the sex drive. 

Also CJ is right I would measure too. Sounds like you're loosing just in inches not necessarily pounds. And CJ I'm sorry I don't want to come off as a know it but muscle and fat weight the same, a poun is a pound is a pound, but in size they are dramatically different. A pins of muscle takes up a lot less space than a pound of fat. 

Ok that's all for now. CJ how you feeling?? Sorry about the contractions. And the no sex. Take care girlie. How are Zoe's teeth?? 

Jules, how did the shots go? We're they today??? 
AFM, nothing new to report, going to easterass with friends and will put the girl in a dress. It was a lastinute decision so I don't have time to go shopping for a cute Easter dress but we'll just have to make due. 

Have a good weekend. Anna


----------



## pablo797

Omg I don't think that post could have had any more typos. I have to stop posting from my phone!! Sorry everyone.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry, meant to say that same amount of muscle takes up less space than fat, hence the measurements changing and not the weight.

Nathan had the monitor last night (I had 8 hours straight of sleep, no bathroom needed!), he's home until tomorrow then back up North. The next time I see him will be the night before the C-section. And we took our chances on inducing labour :blush: Just realized we won't have opportunities for intimacy until 6-8 weeks after the C-section since he's out of town!

The contractions have slowed down, I repacked the hospital bags as I had forgotten some stuff, and worked on Zoë's big girl room some more... Feeling great in general, such a change from third tri with Zoë!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wow CJ! Sounds great that your feeling so good right now. What an amazing feeling since your last pregnancy. Can't WAIT to hear the birth story. SO EXCITED!


----------



## pablo797

CJ , I agree you sound awesome!! So glad you are feeling so well!! How is Zoe doing with the idea of a new baby?? 

Carole, how are you doing?? 

Hang in there mommies, almost time!!


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies and Happy Easter!

Angela hope your feeling ok and the sickness is more manageable than last pregnancy. Totally love seeing pics of Ethan he really is a cutie:hugs:

Rebekah your pics of Amelia are to die for, they are perfect. Such gorgeous big eyes that will break hearts in future I am sure:hugs: Also so excited for you on the house, praying that all goes smoothly and quickly from now on and you settle in your new home :happydance:

CJ so excited for you and your c-section, when is the exact date again? I have pregnancy brain at the moment and can't remember things like I used to. Ladies please tell me it comes back after birth. You must be counting down the days:hugs:

Anna have a totally fab holiday with the family, I am sure it will be perfect. I have always wanted to go to mexico but never quite got there as we have adventured the other direction in the far east and asia. Looking at the US and islands next year for DH's 30th and my 40th. DH has never been to the US so he is super excited as loves american football, wrestling etc.

Need to catch up as not been online as much in the last week. Super busy at work and just getting plain exhausted now due to lack of sleep. Have taken today off as boss out of town and had a horrible day/night yesterday with lots of pains in my back and vjayjay. Going to try to rest so that I am ok for the remainder of the week at work. I am guessing that this is how it is gonna be for the last few weeks and that the pain is basically Zara getting ready to be born. Kinda hoping that she makes an appearance earlier than 40 weeks, I am working in our corporate box for the Bahrain Grand Prix F1 race in 2 weeks time when I will be a few days off 37 weeks so hoping all the noise and excitment gets things started. I have another scan on Tuesday this time in colour but it will be interesting to see how big she is now as she feels so much bigger again even though I am eating a fraction of what I did before.

Oh well better go as gonna take a nice soak in the bath and then might go for a walk on the beach with my dog.

Take care all and hope to catch up later:hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!!! I had every intention of catching up but somehow I was behind 10+ pages..... :shock: it's taking me forever but starting now I will try to read everyday!

I did see the picture of Charmaine's little girls OMG how adorable!!!!!!!! They are all so different.

Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Easter! 

We are doing good except afternoon naps have been a disaster for weeks now. I have no choice but to let her cry it out and she's just not catching on. i don't know what happened? Her new thing is she'll play in her crib for 30-45 min. then start to cry. I refuse to give in because she is only 7 mo and still needs her two naps. Her two front teeth are cutting through so I blame that, but even on days when I have given her advil she still fights her nap. She wants to sleep on my booby. It's been a week of really trying to retrain her and I thought by now she would have caught on, but here I am listening to her cry as I type this. It's killing me.......................


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh I just went back one page and i am so glad!!! MA Amelia is gorgeous! What awesome pictures!

We had a photo shoot done around 6 mo. The pictures are good but not as good as I was hoping for. Just different visions really but still nice to have. I'll try to post some soon. xo


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I hope everyone had a Happy Easter!

CJ - Not long now!! how is everything with you. I bet you are super excited! 

Carole - Sorry that you are having pains and not sleeping well. When are you stopping work!

Rebekah - I love the photos of Amelia too cute! Yes, always do measurements and not the scale. That is where you will see results first! and YAY on the sex drive...I am sure your hubby is liking that!

Chris - hang in there I am having similar issues with Katelyn and the not wanting to sleep in her crib. I tried to let her cry it out for about 10 minutes, then I went in and got her and she went right to sleep. I have a video camera so i was watching her cry and it broke my heart...but it will be ok. Stay strong!

AFM - Katelyn had her 1st birthday on Saturday. We had a nice time in the park with lots of family and friends. I will post photos soon. Both sets of my parents fly out and it was nice that they got to spend time with Katelyn. 

Anyway, I hope that everyone is doing well and I will check back in a few hours... at work and I have a few meetings...oh this will be my last week of pumping at work! Whoo Hoo!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Carol, hang in there!! I know it's hard, but the walk on the beach sounds lovely. Yes I am excited for our trip. Mexico is an easy flight for us in Colorado and relatively affordable. However I have always wanted to go to south east Asia!!!! Take care and take days off. I went down to four dad a week at 36 weeks. Just couldn't handle working on my feet five days a week. 

Chris!! So good to hear from you!! Take your time catching up. How goes the teething?? How long was it between lower teeth and upper two front?? Jo just got done cutting the two lower and I fear the two front teeth will come in while we are on vacation. I am taking baby Tylenol and ibuprofen just in case. How are things with you??? Have you gone back to work yet?? 

Steph, so glad the birthday party went well!! Pictures please!! How goes the house hunt?? 

AFM, had the girl all to myself over the weekend as DH went out of town for a boys trip. I had the baby and the dog so we went for hikes every morning and played all day. By the end of the weekend though she had developed another cold( runny nose) and has been really fussy. When I took her into daycare they said all the babies had it. Great! So anyway just working, winding down the ski season an looking forward to sitting on the beach. I am taking steri bottles with me so we don't have to deal with washing bottles or risk washing them in bad water. Has anyone used these?? They're disposable bottles and sterilized. We are also taking freeze dried baby food called NurtureMe all natural baby food. Anyone heard of this?? The reviews were pretty good. So that's it. Happy Monday!! 

Anna


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls! :hi:

I have a lot of catching up to do, which I will do tomorrow - we got back from a long weekend in Rhode Island for Easter, which was lovely! :thumbup: Gabriella got so incredibly spoiled by everyone!

So today we took her in for her 2 month check up and her shots - and oh my gosh, did I ever make a fool out of myself! She got her first shot and burst into tears...then the nurse said 'now this next one is going to really hurt her' (didn't need to hear that!!) she gave Gabriella the 2nd shot and of course, she screamed her little head off! I just about fell apart right there and burst into tears right along with her! :rofl:

The poor nurse! :rofl: she told me that a lot of mothers cry - I think she was just trying to make me feel better LOL.

I just got so upset over my little girl screaming and crying like that. I've never heard her so upset before and it really got to me. Ugh. So embarrassing. :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Jules, I cry like a wimp too when she's upset due to vaccines, don't feel bad!

Carole, hope you're hanging in there OK! Until when are you working?

Chris, great to hear from you! I hope the sleeping resumes soon :hugs: I found that with Z, whenever she's teething, she doesn't nap and has a really hard time settling at night. Advil and Tylenol sometimes help, but sometimes don't. Until those darn pesky teeth come out, there really is nothing else to do. 

MA, news on the house?? Fingers crossed for you!

Steph, I hope Katelyn's first birthday party was a roaring succes! :cake:

Angela, how are you feeling?

Anna, glad you fared well on your own with Jo! 

AFM, finally got Z sleeping in her big girl room :happydance: She's still in the crib, I decided she's too little still for the toddler bed. We'll keep reading books there and cuddling, but for the night time it makes me nervous that she might wander out of the room alone on the 3rd floor. I will buy an accordion style baby gate to keep her in the room (with the door open) and try maybe after her 2nd birthday to get her to sleep there. I posted pics of the room in my journal if you're interested. I'm really happy with how it is shaping up!!!

Little Z will be here in 8 days! Got to see DH for 36 hours (Friday night to Sunday morning) as he came for a visit. Was on my own with Z from Sunday AM to today, when my nanny came at 7AM and my sister is coming back from Ottawa. It went very well. 

I was craving fresh bread yesterday. Ate half a loaf of sourdough to myself for dinner :blush: No wonder my weight at my apt today was 6 lbs over Sunday morning's! I'm not even logging it. Shame on me.

OK back to work, only this week left! Can't believe I'm 37 weeks today :shock:

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, I forgot to mention: I don't think Z really knows that an actual baby is going to come out of my big belly :haha: She always points at it and says "baby" but I don't think it is a concrete thing in her mind.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies! So good to hear from all of you. Jules, next time you can ask for two nurses to do the shots at the same time one on each side. We do that at our pediatrician and it's done and over. I also know which shot was done in which leg because they were both done on opposite sides. Cuts down on the pain. :winkwink: Also, if your not doing it already try and give her baby tylenol before she goes into the office. Doug and I have found that it helps cut down issues BEFORE a fever were to develop. So far so good!

Anna, Oh how the girls weekend sounds peaceful! You deserve a peaceful weekend. Hopefully you and hubby found renewal and will be refreshed again.

Chris, Can't WAIT to see those photo's!! :happydance:

Carole, your working for the Grand Prix?? Wow! 

Beth, how are you??

Viv, Charmain, Chris 2, Angela, and everyone else....how are you all doing??

CJ, Oh...I was concerned about Amelia in her room here in our apartment which is why she's still in her pack and play until she moves. We'll move her in her big girl room at the new house.

So glad you got to see your DH. I bet that was nice. As for the weight. Baby is taking in the nutrients that he needs. The weight gain will come off. You eat what you need to and know that you are taking care of him. :hugs:

As for what's going on. We signed with the sellers contingent that they fix a few things before closing with proper documentation from the mason and furnace techs. Honestly there wasn't a whole lot. Even our inspector was surprised that the foundation was in such good shape. The basement is dry but there are some ducts they need to clean to keep it that way. 

Today we signed for the actual loan and the appraiser arrives in 7 days to appraise the home then the lawyers check out the contracts and we discuss rental agreements as they need to stay in the home until mid July. They will be paying us rent which will consist of daily rates for mortgage, interest, insurance, etc. They will put down a deposit which will go to an escrow account and they'll get it back as long as they didn't break something that wasn't that way upon closing. There will be a HUGE penalty if they don't move out within 60 days from the closing. 

I'm EXCITED! We've decided to live on the first floor. Both rooms are small but they will work. I figured we may as well be on one floor so it will be easier for me to handle everything when we ttc again and I'm back on bed rest with a stitch. It will be much easier on me with a toddler. We're going to take care of the first floor and then remodel the second. The second will be my sewing area and I'm thinking it will also house the homeschooling desks and our office. Later we'll combine bedrooms OR we'll make it one full bedroom with a nice master bath. 

So far so good! Thanks for asking. Now we're praying it continues to go smoothly over the next several steps.


----------



## caroleb73

Morning Ladies,

Rebekah great news on the progress of the house, it all seems to be going in the right direction. You will be moved in before you know it. As for my work, I work for a senior dignitry in Bahrain and get involved in many projects that improve the social and economic standpoint of our wonderful Kingdom. Grand Prix is something that we support and attend to entertain our stakeholders each year so there is a great deal of organising and hard work but it is a fabulous event that brings so many positives to our small island. Although I am exhausted I am really looking forward to it.

Svet great to hear from you and sorry that the naps are being a challenge at the moment, I am sure this will pass and things will settle down. My sister went through the same with her little boy:hugs:

Jules glad you had a lovely Easter break with the family but I feel for you on the jabs, it is heartbreaking to see them cry and it is a very natural reaction to get upset. I am sure we remember the incident far longer than our babies do:hugs:

Steph glad you had a wonderful party for Katelyn and looking forward to seeing the pics:hugs:

Anna so rubbish about Jo getting the sniffles again, thats the thing with kiddies they seem to pick everything up from one another so it is so hard to keep them germ free. Hope she feels better soon:hugs:

CJ so excited for you that your little man will be with you in a weeks time YAY.

AFM all is well with the pregnancy but I am so exhausted now it is untrue, I am just not sleeping really. I go to bed early as so tired and then just can't get off as so uncomfortable and needing the toilet constantly. Last night I must have finally dropped off just after 3.30am and then my alarm goes off at 5.45am for work. I really do not know how I am going to cope with the next 5 weeks at work, I just feel like crying today I am that tired.

I have to try and make it through this week and next at least as I have the Grand Prix with all our VIP's attending from the 20th so have to work through the weekend for this. After that I might see if the Dr will sign me off sick for a few days rest.

Oh also had my scan yesterday and Dr tells me she is going on leave and will not be back until the 9th May which is 5 days before my EDD. Now have to hope that Zara does not come before she is back as I am with the 75 year old male Dr that I don't like until she returns. I should be on weekly appointments now but she is putting me on bi-weekly so that I only have to see him once as she realises that he is isn't that well liked. I feel horrible as I am sure he is experienced but I can't help how I feel.

Have a great day ladies and hope to check in later:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all, 

Jules, shots are so hard!! And I agree with ma, have two nurses that do it all at once. That's much less of an ordeal. Poor little girl. Poor mom. When Jo got hers DH was the at the beginning of the appointment them he was going to leave. He couldn't handle he shot part. He said ,"she'll be fine she's got you.". And I said I need you here for me!!! Not her. Anyway hope next round goes better. Hugs to both of you! 

CJ, big girl room sounds great. You are so close!! One more week of work!! Woohoo! Glad you have help comming in. 

MA, the house sounds wonderful! You've inspired me! More on that later. Too bed you have to wait until July to move but at least there's a light at the end of the renter tunnel. Congrats!!! Jo is still in her pack an play too. Her room is next to the neighbors wall and they are too noisy. Ahhh well. 

Carol, I have to figure out where you live. Truth be told thought I knew but I have to pull out a map. I am so sorry you are so tired. I think pregnancy is a whole different thing when ou have to work late into the pregnancy. I feel for you, but here's an idea. When ma, myself, sunshine, and abet were all pregnant the doctors would prescribe ambien so we could sleep. Turns out it's perfectly safe and a god send!!!! Ask your doctor. You need sleep!! I have some ambien left and I am guarding it saving it like a treasure to be used sparingly. 

AFM, well the small town strikes again. By that I mean it seems the town makes decisions that effect people and they just don't care. They have proposed putting in a rodeo behind our house this summer. There are large dirt fields behind our house that the ski area uses for free skier parking in the winter. Past the fields is a lovely river with a great trail that we use daily. Anyway they are proposing a rodeo every weekend this summer. I wrote a letter to the town as did many residents who live in the area against the rodeo due to noise, smell, waste, littering damage to the river Eco system etc. they had a meeting yesterday and the rodeo is still a possibility but they have decreased the number of weekends to 5-6. However that still means my house will smell like cow poop for most of August and September. Sooooo I called my friend that is a realtor and I am going to put my condo on the market. We will see what happens. We can't afford anything else until we sell our current house. If t sells then we will start looking for something else and rent of live in my parent's cabin until something else comes along. I plan to be aggressive in selling but it will still be difficult given te current market and the fact that the unit is in a mixed use building. This means that given the current lending laws you can not get a mortgage, so we need a cash buyer. We'll see what happens, but it just hit me this morning how desperately we need to move. We will stay in the area but look for something that's a single family home. ( no more shared walls!!). And something that's in a neighborhood where they won't put in a rodeo just feet from my baby's room! Ahhhhhhh so frustrated!! Ok rant over. Jo is good, still has a cold, but doing alright. Counting down to Mexico!!! Have a good day all!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 
> AFM, well the small town strikes again. By that I mean it seems the town makes decisions that effect people and they just don't care. They have proposed putting in a rodeo behind our house this summer. There are large dirt fields behind our house that the ski area uses for free skier parking in the winter. Past the fields is a lovely river with a great trail that we use daily. Anyway they are proposing a rodeo every weekend this summer. I wrote a letter to the town as did many residents who live in the area against the rodeo due to noise, smell, waste, littering damage to the river Eco system etc. they had a meeting yesterday and the rodeo is still a possibility but they have decreased the number of weekends to 5-6. However that still means my house will smell like cow poop for most of August and September. Sooooo I called my friend that is a realtor and I am going to put my condo on the market. We will see what happens. We can't afford anything else until we sell our current house. If t sells then we will start looking for something else and rent of live in my parent's cabin until something else comes along. I plan to be aggressive in selling but it will still be difficult given te current market and the fact that the unit is in a mixed use building. This means that given the current lending laws you can not get a mortgage, so we need a cash buyer. We'll see what happens, but it just hit me this morning how desperately we need to move. We will stay in the area but look for something that's a single family home. ( no more shared walls!!). And something that's in a neighborhood where they won't put in a rodeo just feet from my baby's room! Ahhhhhhh so frustrated!! Ok rant over. Jo is good, still has a cold, but doing alright. Counting down to Mexico!!! Have a good day all!! Anna

I'll put my two cents in here but maybe it won't work for your situation: The owners of OUR house listed their place for lower than market value. What happened is they listed it and within two days because it was GORGEOUS and they were aggressive to sell they had several people who wanted the house. Luckily the home stayed within our budget and we didn't go over too much BUT they got what they were asking for the house because they priced it low and people were responding. It was quite amazing. We STILL got more house for the money and they got what they wanted which they were quite surprised and also floored that they had signed within a few days of listing.

That may help you a bit. It may entice the buyer if your place is competitively priced and "could" get quite a few buyers ready to come to the table. After all was said and done, I thought the seller and their realtor were pretty darn creative in this market!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

For some reason, I couldn&#8217;t not get on yesterday. I tried a few times. 

Jules &#8211; It is perfectly normal to cry. I still cry whenever Katelyn has shots.

CJ &#8211; I love the photos of her room. It gorgeous! I think it is great that you are getting her used to being on the bed slowly. Her 2nd birthday is coming up soon. Oh, be careful with the accordion baby gates, I just received a thing from our Dr&#8217;s office saying to avoid those kind as babies head&#8217;s can get stuck in them! As for the sourdough, I&#8217;m not pregnant and could probably eat a half of loaf especially if it is nice a hot with butter! Yummy! Good for you for staying at work so long!


Rebekah &#8211; I love the plans for your house. I can&#8217;t wait to see photos! It is exciting to move and start fresh! Please take photos so we can see before and after. What are you planning on doing with the basement?

Carole &#8211; I am sorry the sleeplessness! As Anna said, ambien is safe and I believe a few of the moms in this thread were taking it prior to delivery. Also, what a bummer about your Dr going on vacation right before your due date. And don&#8217;t feel horrible about wanting YOUR dr to be at the delivery. I think we would all feel the same in your situation. I belong to Kaiser and the way they do it is however is on call in the OB that day/night is who delivers your baby. My OB/GYN who I have been seeing since I was 19 wasn&#8217;t supposed to deliver Katelyn. It just so happened that the day Katelyn was born, she was scheduled to do a c-section and since mine was an emergency and she was already there, she came and did it. I am sure it will all work out!

Anna &#8211; Glad you and Jo had a girls day! That is fun, but that sucks about the rodeo! Looks like you, me and Rebekah will all be moving soon! I am in a townhome so I too am sharing walls and can&#8217;t wait until we are in a single family dwelling. Hope Jo&#8217;s cold goes away soon!!!!Hugs!

AFM &#8211; Katelyn&#8217;s party was a lot of fun. I have photos, but need to size them down for BnB and just haven&#8217;t had a chance to do it. 
Katelyn had her 1 year old shots yesterday and she had to have SIX of them. Three in each leg. Luckily Steve when with me and I told him he had to hold her down (I couldn&#8217;t handle her looking at me with sad crying eyes that look like &#8220;why are you letting them hurt me&#8221;) I started to tear up when I saw her screaming and such &#8211; so don&#8217;t feel bad Jules! 

Well, we found a house and are signing the lease on Monday. Fingers crossed that everything goes off without any complications! I am very excited about it and am looking forward to our new neighborhood. It isn&#8217;t too far from where we are as we will still be living in the San Fernando Valley, but we will be walking distance from a nice park! Work is still kicking my butt and I have to go to a meeting now. I will check back in a few!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, 6 injections?! ((faint)) NO WAY could I handle watching Amelia so I'm right there with you. Luckily we're doing an alternative schedule. I won't lt them give her more than 2 so either we reschedule alternate times or in some cases we opt out altogether. So far we're only opting out of 2. Nothing for SEVERE issues. She doesn't go to daycare so some we have the luxury of opting out. 

So glad you found a place! In the neighborhood you wanted too! :happydance:

AFM: The basement will be Doug's man cave. It will look nice BUT have much of a manlier feel. It's partially finished. The other side I'd like to have finished and painted. It has my washer/dryer and wash tub. I'd like to put some cabinetry above, a shelving unit between the appliances. There's excess storage for food down there, a coat closet and place for our deep freezer. There's also a work space and huge storage for basement stuff. 

Honestly the house is bigger than it looks and has storage all over the place! :happydance: Over time we'll remodel here and there.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

Been a few days and I've missed so much! First, I hope everyone had a blessed Easter and I loved the photos (I think on fb) of the babies in their Easter outfits. Adorable! 

MA and Steph - congrats on the houses!!!! :happydance: It must be such a relief. We have already outgrown this little house (did I mention there are only 2 closets in the whole house? One in our room and one in poppy's, but they aren't deep enough to fit a regular hanger normally - we have to have them at a slant :growlmad:). 

I still am bf'ing but need to pump a lot more as I used up almost all my milk last weekend as we both got thrush last week and it was too darn painful to feed. So we bottlefed my expressed milk for many feedings. Hoping I can build up my supply again, but also thinking of trying to supplement at 3 months for convenience and also to be able to know how much he's eating - not to mention if that will help with the reflux too.

Ahh Jules, the shots. The things we mom's go through! Our poor babies. Good to know they don't get any better (I guess?). We had our shots Monday, 2 in one leg and one in the other, and a liquid he had to drink. Our ped said not to use tylenol unless over 103 as he read studies that tylenol can decrease effectiveness....I think that is crap, personally, but luckily there was no fever anyways. there was a delayed scream after the first shot, but the nurse was quick and was all over in less than 2 mins and she said: hurry mommy, pick him up! And he was screaming for a few minutes burrowing into me but calmed down quick. I couldn't look at the shots being given but Charlie did and he was freaked out about how deep the needles went! He said it was a good thing I didn't look....I had my head down on the table right next to poppy kissing his head all through it. 

the rest of the ped appt went good, 12 lbs, 23 inches - but the ped thinks that the nurses didn't measure him right and he is a little longer, and will continue on the omep. The only issue with the omep is trouble pooping. I guess it can't be called constipation because when he does poop, it is not hard or pebbly, but an explosion that hurts him pretty bad. He is managing a poop about every other day, and it's only once in that timeframe and he is miserable most of the day he is not pooping. We give him a little pear juice by the 2nd day of not pooping and that usually does the trick but takes a bit. He has SO much gas and is in such distress when he can't poop that he is now not feeding properly when he goes too long. :nope: It was a looong night last night when it took him an hour and while I can't tell how much he ate due to bf'ing, he only sucked for about 10 mins total. the rest of the time was straining and trying so hard to poop - poor thing. He finally pooped this morning, so hoping he eats better today.

Next Sunday is the baptism, so I'm starting to tie up the utensils with a pretty blue ribbon trying to do things in advance so I'm not scrambling next Sat. I do things here and there when he's sleeping, today I'm going to cover my cupcake tree stand and trim with ribbon and then put the leaf in the table and move it into position against the window. I'm hiring someone to come in and clean next week - I'm not dealing with cleaning on top of everything, not to mention I hate cleaning!

My old boss called me yesterday and asked if I still wanted to do things here and there for him as the consultant I used to be......I said yes, as long as I can do it all from home. He said absolutely! and it would only be on an as-needed basis and for a few big projects I can do remote. He is trying to get funding for me, and it would be in a few months, so that is even better, poppy will be older too....It will also give me not much money, but enough for me to use for little things, like haircuts and shoes, and not have to ask Charlie for money. I'm getting better with that but I've been working since I was 14 and to not have my own money coming in is a bit odd for me.

MA - loved those photos you posted. Amelia is Beautiful!!!!

CJ - so darn close! So happy for you!

Carole - sorry about the tiredness - I barely slept at all in my last tri too.....but I didn't know what tired was until I had to get up and feed and change every hour and a half the first month! I STILL am behind on my sleep!!! 

Except for last night, Poppy was starting to sleep from 11or11:30pm (after the 10 pm feed) until about 5, which is great! He may wake up once and fuss for a few mins, but I pop he pacifier in his mouth and 2 sucks later he's out. Once I just readjusted his swaddle and he was out right away. Last night was 11pm feed, down at 12, up to feed at 2, down at 2:45 and up at 6 for the day. But he was having so much trouble pooping that I think that had something to do with it as he was barely eating, just straining. :shrug:

I know I missed so much and I'm so sorry. Many hugs to you all, I will try and review to see what I missed and post again.

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Steph, thanks for the heads up on the accordion gates. Z's head is sooooo big (wearing size 3-4 years hats and 18-24 months clothes :dohh:) that I doubt it'll fit even if she tries :haha: Will keep an eye open for little Z though (in case he's not as top heavy as his sister!).

Beth, nice to hear from you :hugs:
MA and Steph, yay for new houses!!!
Ughhhh Anna I'd be frustrated and getting out of there too if I were in your shoes :hugs:
Carole :-( So sorry your doc has decided to take time off right around your due date! I'd be peeved too. I hope Zara decides to make an appearance while she is still here!!!

6 days :shock:

Transition to big girl room complete. Now, to move all her clothes, diapers, toys, etc... up there this weekend. My sister already helped me switch the crib mattresses, the one in the nursery is so much better quality and since little Z will be sleeping in my room in the co-sleeper for 2-3 months, he doesn't need the good mattress yet in the nursery. Now, it is in Z's big girl room. I still want to put up some pictures, will get my mom (she is arriving this Saturday for 3 weeks :dance:) and my sis to help me this weekend!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

I'm so sorry to be so completely MIA. my "all day every day and night" sickness has hit with a vengeance and I'm just sort of survivng each day. Between exhaustion, nausea, and chasing Ethan, pretty much every moment of every day feels like a challenge right now, but I'm trying not to complain as I'm very thankful to BE pregnant again. Just trying to make it through first tri and keep a level head, as I know I'll feel better (and feel more comfortable taking my Zofran, if not feeling better) by 2nd tri. 

Please forgive very short catch up post, but have just a couple minutes at desktop while little guy naps. He's sick AGAIN, which has me :dohh::dohh::dohh: and going mostly crazy feeling so badly for him. He didn't even GO to church daycare last week, so I don't even know where he picked this latest up. He only went to Buy Buy Baby, to get the new carseat this weekend! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: This poor child has been sick about once a month since last October, and I'm just about fit to be tied. Sigh.

Meanwhile, he's doing well otherwise. We had our family portraits (thank you, Zofran, for making it possible for Mommy to look normal human instead of pukey!) and I think they turned out GREAT, so I'm so thankful for that! Then (as mentioned) he has graduated to the "big boy" carseat, so we bought that this weekend. It'll be a little harder to wrestle him into, but I'm sure eventually we will get the hang of it as he will hopefully be in it till he is five or six! :haha: He is also (FINALLY) beginning to eat VERY small amounts of "real" food, like grains of orzo pasta and some pieces of american cheese slices. Thank you LORD as I will take ANY progress on this front I can get! 

CJ, did Zoe go through a period of spitting food and blowing raspberries while eating? for every step forward we seem to take one back, and he is positively SPEWING food at me at every meal. :dohh: It wouldn't be so awful, except that with MS, I can hardly stand the SIGHT of the pureed baby food meats, let alone the smell. (shudders!) SO gross. I'm desperate for him to get past this pureed meat thing because I just can't handle it right now. Not even poopy didapers or trash set my tummy off like that nasty pureed meat!!! :shrug: I think it's because diapers and trash are expected to stink. Meat just shouldn't LOOK like that! :rofl:

Anyway, hugs to ALL and please know I'mr eading and keeping up even if I can't post that often right now. Little guy has discovered the stairs, and I swear it is a 24-7 job just to keep him from killing himself on them rigiht now. He goes up them GREAT, just has no appreciation yet of the danger. 

Anna, have a GREAT time in Mexico and I think the disposable bottles sound perfect! So sorry about the rodeo, but I will keep your house hunt in my prayers! 

Rebekah, LOVE the house and I'm loving all your ideas on Pinterest/Facebook!

CJ, not long now!! SO excited for you! Love Zoe's big girl room photos! 

Carole, hang in there honey. I honestly think 3rd tri is just as hard as 1st, it's just no one likes to admit it and scare anyone else :haha: Not long at ALL now though till you are holding your precious Zara! The F1 race sounds like fun and you're right, maybe the noise and vibration will get her moving LOL! 

Beth, all your domestic projects amaze me! You and CJ are superwomen LOL! 

Jules, hope you are doing welll and I think you said your trip to Rhode Island is coming up. Was that Easter? Or is that still to come? 

Steph, YAY for new house! I don't envy you the move but I wish I could be there to help you! Hugs!! 

Chris, glad you checked in and hope all is well! We need some updated pics of miss Sophie! :hugs:

Okay girls please forgive if I missed anyone, I've got serious Mommy-baby-nausea-exhaustion brain going. Sigh. Just trying to take one day at a time. 

Hugs and love to ALL! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Hi ladies, so good to hear from so many.

Steph, so glad you found a house!! Glad the birthday party went well, but so sorry about the shots!! Yikes! Our next appt is her 9 month, but no shots at that one. What will I do at the 1 year?? Good to know ahead so I can insist DH goes with. Hope the move goes smoothly. 

CJ, glad Zoe got transitioned to her big girl room. She is so cute. LOL on the big head!! I have a small noggin as does DH, so Jo's head is pretty small, but I love that Zoe is top heavy! More room for a bigger brain like her mommy!! Hang in there!! Almost there!!

Angela, you poor thing!! I hated the sight and smell of meat when pregnant. I do not know how you are doing it. Can you take the anti nausea medicine?? Many hugs and hope you feel better.

Beth, ahhhh so sorry you were sick with thrush. Poor you and poppy. And. sorry the little guy is so constipated. The only bad side effect of the reflux meds. The baptism preparations sound great!! The very thought of the cup cakes is making my mouth water. 

Ma, the house just gets better and better. I am so envious of all the storage!! And thanks for the sale advice. Myself as well as my realtor are on the 
Same page. 

AFM, well it's a done deal and we are listing our house. The good news is that she was pretty impressed with the upgrades we have done and thinks it will garner top dollar in it's market. Bad news is average days on market are in the 200s. So since we want to get out sooner than later, we are pricing it a bit lower to move it faster. My realtor is a friend and I really appreciate the fact that she was pretty straight foreward about the listing price and didn't try and inflate it, or try and blow smoke up my wazoo telling me it was worth more than it is. I was a real estate appraiser for 10 years and I know an inflated price when I hear it. I've had friends that had property on the market for years because their realtor kept telling them to wait for a better offer. In the en they sold for less than some of the original offers. So anyway, I am hopeful we will be out by June or July!!! Fingers crossed. As for Jo she's still sick. A little nervous about flying with her with a head cold. Her ears may really bother her when the pressure changes. I always feed her a bottle on decent and ascent but with a cold I don't know of her ears will clear correctly. Any advice?? And Angela I hear you, seems jo is sick every other week. I blame day care, but maybe it's just that they haven't been exposed yet to the different germs. 

Ok I'm out. Just got caught by my boss typing on my phone and sitting on the counter. Oops! But two more days and it's MEXICO!!! I'm just a little excited. 
Adios!! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Mommies and Mommies to be!

Beth &#8211; sorry to hear about the Thrush, but glad you both are recovering. If I remember correctly, you were pumping like 8-10 ounces, you should be able to get your supply up in no time! YAY Poppy&#8217;s Baptism! I am sure it will be lovely and heck yay on hiring someone to clean! You don&#8217;t need to add that stress, and you just recently got cleared from your c-section. Better to take it easy. 

Rebekah &#8211; LOL on the man cave! All men must have one somewhere in the house (garage, den, basement). That is awesome about the extra storage. That is the only drawback on the house we are renting. It is bigger, but it doesn&#8217;t have the storage space. So that is a bummer. 


CJ &#8211; YAY big girl room and LOL on Zoe&#8217;s head size&#8230;too funny. How wonderful that your mommy will be in town for 3 weeks. That is nice. What a blessing that she will be able to stay for a while to help out, as well as your sis. I am so excited f you&#8230;the next few days will FLY by! This time next week we will be seeing photos of little Z&#8230;Can&#8217;t wait!

Angela &#8211; Yikes all day sickness! I hear you about pureed meat. Katelyn won&#8217;t eat it at all. We gave her regular meat and she actually ate it. She does better with the regular meat than the baby food stuff. For only having 2 teeth, she eats pretty well LOL. Poor Ethan being sick again. Is it another cold? Perhaps he is allergic to something? At any rate, I hope that he feels better. I was going to say that all the sickness may mean that you are having a girl, but you also had a lot of all day sickness with Ethan as well. 

Carole &#8211; I hope that you have been able to get some sleep

AFM &#8211; nothing new. We have started to give Katelyn more of our food per our Dr. She said she could eat anything that wasn&#8217;t a choking hazard (nuts, grapes, hard candies). In fact he said to give her eggs 2-3x a week. So, the other night, in addition to some baby food (which she promptly stopped eating the minute I gave her some pasta), she had some chicken, pasta, and refried beans (we were having tacos). She ate all the pasta and chicken that we put on the plate for her. That was the highlight, the downside is that she is not sleeping very well. I think her teeth are bothering her. Last night she was up at 12:15am and it took me an hour to get her back to sleep. She was asleep I kid you not from 1:15 -1:25 and then was standing up in her crib crying. By that time I was so tired, I just brought her into the bed with us and she slept fitfully. She tossed and turned and woke up repeatedly. I am glad that she was in our bed because getting up every hour due to her crying would have really sent me over the edge. Needless to say, I am exhausted and Steve&#8217;s back is acting up, because not only does she toss and turn, she HOGS the bed! And she likes to sleep right up against him or have some body part (hand or foot) touching him, so he sleeps on the edge of the bed. I will say, he did get up this morning when I did. I was about to be pissed that he was going back to sleep when I had to get up and go to work, but he got up and tended to her so I could pump and get dressed. 

I did stop pumping at work. I am a bit uncomfortable by around 4pm, but I am happier. Only 7 more weeks until I stop pumping completely&#8230;(hopefully, unless I cave) and will only nurse when needed. Sorry for the lengthy post! 

Chris, Jules, Viv Hi!!! Hope you all are doing well. I know there are few other folks out there and a few new folks that we haven&#8217;t heard from in a while. I hope you all are doing ok too! Hi to all the 35+ lurkers Hope you have a great weekend!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, we're going through sleeping issues as well with Amelia. I'm surprised there's no teeth yet. Today she broke into hives on her back and belly. Not sure WHAT it is. I did give her Organic corn/butternut squash. Someone on FB said corn is an allergen for kids until a year old. ((sigh)) Well. I'll stop feeding it to her ASAP and see what happens. It could be teething maybe? or the new sunblock, though that wasn't put on her back. She doesn't have a fever either.

Man cave. He needs that as much as "I" need him to have it. lol I'm sure he'll enjoy it. My rule is it can't look dorky and MUST be kept picked up. Other than that, he can go to town! He loves video games, watching sports, movies I can't BARE to watch. He's not much of a drinker but he loves the games and guy movies.

My mom has begged for Amelia so we're letting her take Amelia for a couple of hours. I'm not sure what we're going to do together. I'm going to try NOT to worry. lol


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls!

How is everyone doing? I'm sorry I haven't been on in a bit - it's been a hectic week and I have been so tired this week for some reason.

Carole - how are you feeling? I remember what it feels like to not sleep well during the 3rd tri. You're so exhausted and you feel as if you have 5 bowling balls strapped to your stomach, and you're just over it! Hang in there honey, not long now! :hugs:

Angela - I am so sorry that you are having sickness with this little bean :( I know how sick you were with Ethan - I hope the nausea goes away soon - you deserve a nice, easy-going pregnancy! :thumbup: By the way, the family pics you posted on FB are just gorgeous! Ethan is just too adorable for words! I also love the song you chose for the montage "Fly me to the Moon" by Jason Mraz. Hubby and I love Jason Mraz and one of his songs 'I'm Yours' is a song we sing to each other :cloud9: (I know, how sappy are we? :rofl:)

JuneBug - yay on Z moving into her room! :thumbup: How are you feeling?

Rebekah - Amelia's pics are beautiful and how gorgeous is Amelia? You must stare at her all day long! I'm so pleased to hear that progress is being made on your new house purchase because you really need to get out of your current neighborhood! Great tip on having two nurses do the shots at once - I didn't think of that. I'm going to ask for that next time. BTW I added you as a friend on FB :thumbup:

Anna - yikes on the rodeo plans by your house! :shock: Best of luck selling the property, I hope it all goes well for you! :hugs: Also, have a blast in Mexico! I am so jealous, I need a vacation LOL

Steph, I love Katelyn's pics on FB - she is SO beautiful. I was browsing them the other day and hubby commented on how adorable Katelyn is. I can't believe she is one already, can you? Time flies! I can't believe the poor thing had SIX shots in one visit. OMG I would have lost it LOL. Poor little thing.

Beth - speaking of shots...I said the same thing Charlie did about how deep the needle goes into the leg. I wish I didn't see that and had turned away like you did. Hubby and I had our eyes glued to Gabby at the time (I still can't believe I cried after :rofl:) Best of luck with the baptism! I can't wait to see how handsome little poppy will look in this outfit! :cloud9:

AFM, well I finally got my period last Monday which was great and now the weight loss is starting to happen - FINALLY!! I lost 6lbs this week, but that was mostly water weight. I'm aiming to lose no more than 1lb - 2lbs a week from here on. I don't want to lose too quickly. So if all goes to plan, by the end of summer/early Fall I will be at goal weight! :thumbup:

I've been so tired this week - maybe getting my period has something to do with that? I'm not sure. I need to hit Kohls to return some stuff but I can hardly drag my ass off the couch LOL

Here's a pic of Gabby taken in R.I over Easter - her father has super long eyelashes (everyone comments on them) and I was hoping that Gabby would get them and it seems that is likely to happen (fingers crossed!!). Look how long they are now!
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/photo8.jpg

Hope everyone else is doing well? Love to all and a happy weekend to everyone! :hug:


----------



## pablo797

Oh my gosh Jules she is just beautiful!!!! I love the shots you take of her! You should be in the photography field. So sorry you are so tired, but Yehhh oh the weight loss front, go girl!!

Ma, we would love to find a house with a big garage and I think that would be DH's man cave. But he needs one too. So happy for you on the house front and goo luck on the sleep front. Hope the hives clear up. I had not heard that about corn but the baby food book I have does have a list of foods that should not be given before 1 year. Who would have guessed honey?? 

AFM, it's Saturday and we leave tomorrow. So excited and getting a pedicure right now!! Take care and be back in a week. 

Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Have fun in Mexico!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey CJ just saw ur FB status keep us posted on baby boy. I'm so excited


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! Chantal had her baby Zacharie! Born last night (Monday evening) 7 lbs 5 oz! I'm sure she will update when she is able but from FB post, everyone looks well and happy! 

:happydance:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Yay CJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

So I'm sitting in my RE's office, waiting, waiting, waiting for my scan. Hopefully, she won't be running an hour behind today! :wacko:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies!

Everyone must be busy working or with those babies! :haha:

Ethan just went down for his nap, so I thought I would share today's ultrasound photo. Baby is tracking perfectly, at 8+4! Heartbeat good and strong at 177! :cloud9: I will now be turned over to my OB, whom I see in 3 weeks. Meanwhile, I'll just be praying this sickness eases up! :sick:

The only thing that helps my stomach feel better is eating, so I am probably gaining crazy weight. It's not showing up as much yet because I am losing muscle as fast as I'm gaining fat (no extra energy right now for walking or light strength training, but hoping to get back to that in 2nd tri). I'm constantly cramming down food I don't want and that doesn't appeal, because I know it will help the nausea. Every so often, I get a true craving (this weekend I had my favorite sandwich EVER, as had been craving that for a week! :haha:) but so far, otherwise food is pretty much blah. The same diet (basically, chicken and potatoes and variations on that bland theme!) has been working about like it did with Ethan, so I'm sticking with that. But man, am I OVER the eating of food I don't want. And it's getting bad enough I'm needing a zofran any time I have to actually go anywhere or do anything. Sigh. Hoping for better days soon! 

So it's quiet on here today! How's everyone doing? I hope Anna is having a great time in Mexico, and CJ is enjoying that precious little boy! 

Please keep *PurpleLou* in your thoughts and prayers, as well, for her scan tomorrow! 

:hugs: girls!
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Angela, 

Thanks for the update on your Dr appointment and on CJ as well as PurpleLou!!!Old wives tale is that if the hb is above 155 it is a little girl. We shall see Hee hee!

Rebekah - how was your mom's visit with Amelia?Also, I saw the post on your FB about the corn. I had never heard of that...hmm

I hope that Anna is having a fabulous time in Mexico

AFM - I will be MIA for a few days. We are moving all this week and will be out of the current house this weekend. This is extremely stressful and hubby and i have been arguing non stop. He is currently giving me the silent treatment. Fun times! This is the first house we are getting together so there is lots of bickering about where things are going to go, when is it going to go, etc. It is quite the learning experience I shall say. I am hoping that Katelyn doesn't have any major sleeping issues with being in a new room, etc. Wish me luck and SANITY!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Steph! I will keep your move in my prayers, I KNOW how awful moving is WITHOUT a one year old! Can't imagine doing it right now! Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats CJ!!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Awesome new on the scan Angela!!

Just a quickie but hope everyone is doing well!!! At least one person for sure is... Anna in Mexico! :haha: *Jealous!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Congrats CJ! Can't wait to see pics!! 

Angela - great news on the scan! :cloud9: Not so great news on the nausea :( I'm sorry honey, I hope the nausea gets better soon :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well - I can't believe I go back to work in 2 weeks. BOO! I am NOT looking forward to it:cry:

Off to do some grocery shopping, so more later!! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Congrats CJ!! :happydance: I don't think your on my FB. Not sure why. Maybe when you actually get some time we'll hookup together on facebook. Praying your basking in joy with your family. :hugs:

Steph, Time went well with gramma!

The corn issue. I'm not all sure WHAT is going on. AMelia still has the hives. She hasn't had the corn since Friday and yet she's thrown up twice. The Dr.'s think she has a virus that needs to run it's course but I'm thinking it's teething. I keep getting told that hives aren't associated with teething. Tonight was better and she was happier altogether today but I have noticed it's not as bad for her to bite down as it was yesterday. I didn't feel for a tooth because the Dr. said yesterday it wasn't even breaking through. It's like a guessing game over here. :wacko: The hives aren't a bother to her (at least I don't think they are) and while she had a mild fever on Monday, when we took her on Tuesday it was back to normal. Any experience with this??

Hoping Anna is having a great time. Chris, how are you?? Haven't seen or heard from Viv in a while.

House is going smoothly so far. Waiting on the appraiser which I had hoped would be out by the end of the week but I haven't heard anything so maybe it will be next week. I'm also PRAYING for a miracle that the kind sellers would leave earlier than expected. They have been sweet so far but we REALLY need to get out of here! Girl is back next door and I just have no idea what she plans to do. The home fills with cigarette smoke when they are home and with the weather warming up for summer the nuts come out to play. Even if it is the middle of July at least we'll have a place now. I'm enjoying looking at ideas for remodeling which will obviously happen over time and NOT all at once. I can't WAIT to be all on one floor for now. Especially since we will try again in the winter. It will help to be on the same floor even with the rooms a bit smaller.

Weight loss for me is a bit slower because I'm not able to get out and walk or hike like I'd like to with the area we're living in. I go out for a short time when Doug IS here but it's not the same. I have no doubt I'll start losing once I get more active. I'm trying to keep a positive attitude but I must say I've been quite depressed living like a hermit. :lol:

Anyways, waiting to hear from all the pregnant ladies to hear all is well. Can't wait to see pics of the new babies as well. What JOY!


----------



## purplelou

Hello ladies, 
Im sorry Ive been in and out of here a bit, but I kept worrying that I was jinxing something by posting here too early :dohh: anyway, I hope you are all well :) the babies on this thread are all completely scrummy!!!

I went for my 12 weeks scan yesterday and all seems well so far, just waiting on the screening results but baby was very active and measuring 64.2mm and NT measurement was 1.5 - which I think is ok.

Rottpaw - I love your little peanut's picture :hugs: !!

Here is ours..

https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/louisefowler/scan-1.jpg


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks all for the sweet notes about my scan! So happy that all is well, just REALLY ready to get past first tri lol. So tired and sick and tired of feeling sick and tired :rofl:

Purple, welcome to grads and we hope you will feel welcome and comfy here! It's a great group of ladies and I think you will love it! Congrats on the gorgeous scan photos! Baby is lovely!! Just a few more weeks till you can find out gender! 

Okay girls sorry for short post. Am chasing little monkey all over the house today lol!


----------



## rottpaw

Jules, I just realized I never responded to your note above - thank you! We love the photos and video the photographer did, an I love that song too! I'd hear of that artist but not heard his music, really enjoyed the version of the song that our photog selected! And major congrats on your weight loss girl! Awesome job! 

Bek, I don't believe teething causes hives; JMHO but far as I'm aware hives should be considered a fairly serious allergic reaction... I was once hoapitalized with them. Once you get them they can take a while to go away (like weeks, if not treated with cortisone etc) so just because she hasn't has corn in a few days, that could still be the culprit... Just a thought!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies! Angela thanks for updating! Just got home now, we're both well. Off to nap and will come back with more details tonight!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Purple, beautiful baby bean pic. LOVE it! :hugs:

Angela, Thank you. She's still got the hives. It's not red but they're bugging me seeing them and they're not gone. She has an appointment next week and I'll be asking for something to get rid of them. I checked her gums myself and there's nothing there while the gums are white not inflamed. 

I'd say it's the corn, the new sunblock I put on her that day or the fact that Doug washed her clothes in our regular detergent and not Charlies Soap. 

CJ, so glad your home and all went well. Can't wait to hear everything.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies, 

I am taking a break from packing and Katelyn just went to sleep...It is HOT here in Los Angeles. The move is coming along we should be outta here by Sunday and then Monday we will come back and vacuum, etc. 

Purple - LOVE the photo of your little bean, especially the 2nd one where baby is kicking out a leg LOL. 

Rebekah - Katelyn gets hives ALL the time, but then they go away. I do agree with angela, in that it is an allergic reaction (in fact her Dr said that is what it was). Sometimes when we go outside and in the grass she will get them, but then again, my husband will get a hive for no reason or if he gets too hot. It is funny you said that about the laundry, because that was my first thought, that she was breaking out because the detergent was too harsh. I hope you are able to pinpoint as I know how frustrating that can be. Keep us posted on the house. As for the weight loss, I am not doing so great either. I too am waiting until we move to resume my workout schedule. We are literally around the corner from a partk and our new neighborhood is lovely so there will be lots of walking going on. Lets keep each other motivated!!

Jules - sorry that you are going back to work soon. It is not fun. I am still not used to it and I have been back for 7 months! 

CJ - Love the photos of Z! He is simply precious! Glad you are both home and doing well. 

Angela - thanks for the prayers on the move...keep em coming! 

Hi Chris, Anna, Carole...anyone heard from Skye lately? 

Hope you all are having a fantastic week!

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh, hey Angela - how did you change your ticker to show birthday number 2? I went to Lilypie and didn't see where I could do it.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am taking a break from packing and Katelyn just went to sleep...It is HOT here in Los Angeles. The move is coming along we should be outta here by Sunday and then Monday we will come back and vacuum, etc.
> 
> Purple - LOVE the photo of your little bean, especially the 2nd one where baby is kicking out a leg LOL.
> 
> Rebekah - Katelyn gets hives ALL the time, but then they go away. I do agree with angela, in that it is an allergic reaction (in fact her Dr said that is what it was). Sometimes when we go outside and in the grass she will get them, but then again, my husband will get a hive for no reason or if he gets too hot. It is funny you said that about the laundry, because that was my first thought, that she was breaking out because the detergent was too harsh. I hope you are able to pinpoint as I know how frustrating that can be. Keep us posted on the house. As for the weight loss, I am not doing so great either. I too am waiting until we move to resume my workout schedule. We are literally around the corner from a partk and our new neighborhood is lovely so there will be lots of walking going on. Lets keep each other motivated!!
> 
> Jules - sorry that you are going back to work soon. It is not fun. I am still not used to it and I have been back for 7 months!
> 
> CJ - Love the photos of Z! He is simply precious! Glad you are both home and doing well.
> 
> Angela - thanks for the prayers on the move...keep em coming!
> 
> Hi Chris, Anna, Carole...anyone heard from Skye lately?
> 
> Hope you all are having a fantastic week!
> 
> Best,
> Steph

I think we must be related! :lol: We're very similar you and I.:winkwink::flower:

Good luck with the move. I'm guessing when we move in the middle of July it will be about as hot as it is right now where you are. I don't envy the moving in heat. In fact, I get pretty darn grumpy in heat. The three of us are REALLY light. In fact, Doug's brother is called "white lightening" back in high school. You could literally see through him he was so pale. :rofl: I RUN from heat. You'll find me under an air conditioner with a tea in hand. Hahaha I used to covet my friends who could sit out in the sun and have beautiful tans. I would sit out and end up with blisters so after my first blister in the sun I decided heat wasn't my friend!lol

Does Katelyn use creams when she breaks out in hives? I'm wondering what to do next week. She's due her shots but If they don't clear up I wonder if we should wait? :shrug: Tonights bath proved they aren't any worse but they aren't getting any better either. Angela is right about the couple of weeks I'm betting.

You'll have to take pics of the new place when you get the time. I bet it's nice. You'll be able to breathe once your moved in. I think it will also be great to encourage each other to exercise. Today I did pretty well. I was craving ice cream and so far I've had my share of fruits and veggies. Since my sweet tooth is at night I decided to make a pineapple,coconut, raspberry and banana smoothy. All natural no sugar and blended it in our vitamix. Oh Yummy! I also made my pasta sauce in it too today. Threw in a bunch of veggies with some herbs and it made a great sauce. SO paid for our vitamix with all the uses we're getting out of it!

Praying your move goes smoothly dear friend!

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## purplelou

I feel quite jealous with you ladies taking about the heat, I am still scraping frost off my car in the mornings! although Im not not so keen on really hot sunshine, it's nice to be able to walk the dogs or go out doors without a coat!
Steph good luck with your move, I hope all goes smoothly and easily :)

Mommy Angel - have you found a new home now?

Ladies you have to bear with me a little bit, because it's going to take me a while to get to know you all :)

I have realised I didn't really introduce myself either properly :dohh: I am Louise - Lou, Im 40, married to Brad. we were ttc for just over a year. I am a nurse in a doctors surgery in the Midlands UK, and I am so happy to be here :)


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies -

I've been so busy with preparing poppy's baptism party that I haven't been on much here, but I do check back here and there! 

CJ, I want to see pics!! I don't see them yet, i know you are recovering (hey, it took me almost a week to even tell you ladies I had poppy!) and I hope you are enjoying every moment of those precious newborn days. I sent you an invite on facebook, so I can't wait to see updates!

Angela - that scan is awesome! I'm so happy for you!! Yucky nausea is worth it in the end. :happydance:

Lou - love that you are here. I saw your scan and it made me want to get pregnant again NOW! :haha::haha: Then getting up at 5am made me say....hmm, maybe in a few more months, not yet! but I'm so glad you are here, settle in and get to know our warm and loving family on this board. open arms to you and little one!

MA - scary about the hives! so sorry! I would be a wreck as I never had one and wouldn't know what to do! Good for you on the weight loss. all my baby weight is gone but I had convinced myself, quite easily I must say, that since I'm bf'ing, those 500 extra calories can be from eater candy. :dohh: Once the christening is over, I'm all set for walking the neighborhood! we should start a virtual club!

Hi Steph! good luck with the move! My old job (that I may go back to), while I worked in Boston, my entire group was based in our office in Culver City, so I've been to LA many times....hot hot hot. I was there in May a few years ago when there was a record heat wave....and I don't do well in the heat! but I always had fun out there. Last time I was there was last May (during my bday! luckily charlie was with me) and we went on the Queen Mary in Long Beach. We made plans to come back and spend a night in the hotel there, but 2 weeks later I got pregnant....so that will have to wait! :winkwink:

Jules - how are you dear? :hugs: How is the beauty doing?

AFM - I'm thinking we are in another growth spurt....eating like mad and sleeping all the time. so I've been feeding him around 10-10:30 at night, or I will wake him for a sleep feed at 11pm and he is usually down until 5 or 5:30....with the occasional night he sleeps until 7am! So he is doing much better with the sleep, of course last night, he was up until 11pm but I fed him at 10:30 and he slept from 11pm to 4:45 but I'll still take it, as he went back to sleep and slept from 5:15 to 8:30 - he could have gone longer I think but Charlie wanted to hold him before he had to go to work! 

The party is sunday, my mom made the christening dress and it's beautiful. I hired a cleaning service to come in as poppy still wants to be held all day and I can't clean like that. Charlie is pretty stressed about the party, not looking forward to it and says he feels like he is on display. :dohh: His sisters haven't helped that feeling when they call every night and complain about themselves and then were surprised to find out that we were handling the party ourselves, very surprised that we thought to invite Charlie's older kids (he has 2) - that said: (and I could hear them on the other side of the phone) oh I didn't think you would have even thought to invite them. (what the hell's that about? ) and were SHOCKED when they pushed Charlie to let them bring something and he said, ok you can bring some wine if you want because we don't have any - HOW CAN YOU NOT HAVE WINE? I heard that question loud and clear through the phone sitting next to Charlie. Umm, ok, not having wine is not like I'm starving my child here. charlie drinks beer and I have had only about 2 mixed drinks since I even GOT pregnant, but I never drank wine anyways.....ugh. They are constantly annoying me. He said last night that we needed to get some help Saturday as poppy is too draining on us to get much done since we have to hold him all the time. He said he'd call his sisters and I flipped out. I said no, no way in hell would I do that because I'm not having them think I can't do things and take care of my child. It would be just the ammo they needed to make remarks later, such as, well, remember when we HAD to help you.... no thank you. I'll do it all myself. I was very stressed last night. today is better, but I must go while poppy is still asleep and clean up for the cleaners coming! weird I know, but I want to clear out some things so they have a clear path of things to clean.

hello to everyone!!!!! I will post pics of the party! and will try to get on later.

:hugs:beth


----------



## animalcracker

Hi Purplelou! :hi: Congrats on the pregnancy and the wonderful scan pics - so cute!!

Hello ladies!!:hi:

How is everyone doing? Steph - glad to hear the move is going well! :thumbup: Moving is such a pain in the rump, isn't it? I bet you can't wait to get settled.

Rebekah - hopefully not long for you to go until you get to move. I bet you can't wait! It's such a nice feeling to move into your own home and decorate it to your taste. I am super jealous you have a sewing room! I wish I had one! I'm not much of a sewer (I'm learning!) but I am hoping I can get to the stage where I can make Gabriella some cute dresses and accessories one day.

How are our pregnant ladies doing? Angela how are you feeling? Let's hope you speed through the 1st trimester and settle into the 2nd trimester with no nausea. It's no fun feeling icky all day. 

Looking forward to hearing from you, JuneBug! Can't wait to hear details!! :hugs:

Beth, how are you doing? How is little Poppy?

AFM, I am doing well - I joined weight watchers on Monday. The weight is starting to come off, but it's rather slow. As long as the scale moves in the right direction, I'm alright with that! :thumbup:

I've got my follow up appointment with my gyn today. I was supposed to go back at the 6 week mark but I've been putting it off! My scar is healing nicely and I'm rather fond of my tummy pooch, I must say LOL. When I look at it, I think of Gabriella, so it really doesn't bother me. Funnily enough I didn't get ANY stretch marks while I was pregnant but now that I'm not pregnant and my stomach has shrunk back, I am getting stretch marks! They aren't too bad though, just a few on either side of my lower abdomen. 

Ladies, did anyone's hair start to fall out after giving birth? My hair is thicker than ever (much thicker than it was before I got pregnant) so I am waiting for it to start falling out - any day now I'm sure. How long does it usually take for it to start falling out? I'm not looking forward to being fat AND bald! LMAO! :rofl:

Hope everyone is doing well! Happy Friday!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Thanks to all asking how I'm feeling. Still pretty much :sick: mostly 24-7. Occasionally I will get a craving and feel hungry for something, but mostly just feel queasy constantly. Have to force down food, as thats the only thing that helps my stomach feel better. But then today i had a chicken cutlet (which usually eorks pretty well) then got so sick halfway thru i had to feed the rest to ethan! (good news there, though - he ate a few tiny pieces of real chicken! SO ready for 2nd tri! 9 weeks today. :happydance:

So my RE said I could quit my progesterone supplements on thhe 23rd. But, as with Ethan, I'm too nervous to stop them then. :dohh::dohh: I know, inKNOW I should listen to my dr., but I waited till 12 weeks with Ethan after reading google horror stories (d$mn that website!) so can't quite bring myself to do it. Dr. promises the placenta fully takes over by 9 weeks, but so many things on web seem to say it may not take over fully till 12 weeks which is why I waited the first time around. Sigh. Would LOVE to stop them but can't convince myself. :dohh:

Anyway, so glad everyone is well! Beth, the christening party will be lovely and I can't wait to see pics! Steph, still praying for your move! Bek, see if dr will give you anything or tell you a Benadryl dosage for those hives. CJ, can't wait to see more pics when you have time (in all your free time, :rofl:) Jules, you are rocking the weight loss! Don't worry about pacing, just as long as it comes off you're golden! And I love your attitude about tummy pooches! I need to adopt that because the one I've already got now (and can't blame on baby,who's way too small yet!) is already driving me nuts!

Purple, we are so glad to see you here! Come on in and make yourself at home! :hugs:

Okay ladies, just a quick post as Ethan is taking his short afternoon nap. Off to tackle laundry and grocery list. :hugs: please excuse massive typos!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh, steph, on the ticker, not quite sure but I think it was under kids tickers, seems like in a different section than babies' tickers, Hth!


----------



## animalcracker

Hi Beth!

Your hubby's sisters sound like quite the pair! LOL They wouldn't like our house because we don't have wine either LOL. Like you. I'm not really a big drinker, never have been and I don't mind a glass of wine (rarely) but I'm not much of a wine drinker.

So glad to hear poppy is sleeping better!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and I am so excited to see poppy's Christening pictures - he is going to be just beautiful in his outift. I love that you have an heirloom piece for him to wear. :cloud9:

Thanks for asking about Gabby, she is doing great, thank you!! I just love her to bits and she's such a happy girl!:cloud9:

Angela - I hear you on the Progesterone! I was on it for a bit (my Dr. put me on it just to make me feel better really, as it was dipping in the early days). Like you, I didn't feel comfortable getting off it too soon. My Dr. said if it made me feel better, to stay on it for a while longer, so I did - until I was 11 and a half weeks! Even if it's for peace of mind, if it makes you feel better, stay on it for a little while longer honey!:hugs:

Just got back from the doctor's office and my scar looks good. I asked about contraception and she told me to not get back on it and to just test for ovulation. If I am not ovulating, then to go ahead and do the deed!:rofl: It's a bit like jumping without a safety net, but as she stated - what's the worst that could happen? I get pregnant. If it's meant to be, it's meant to be right? LOL

Time to feel Gabriella - hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Lou, we DID find a home and right now we're going through the underwriting now. I'm told it's hit or miss on how long it could take. We'll probably be in by the end of July. As for weather, I certainly hear you! Today was in the high 70's and sunny. The weekend we're getting snow. :wacko: The weather has been odd this year. We're in Central NY where we get TONS of snow and we've hardly had any...that is until now which is spring. :wacko: 

Angela, I'd stick with what is comfortable for you. I don't think 3 more weeks will hurt with progesterone but I'm not a Dr. of course. I do know I was on at 14 wks until 36wks with injections. Mine for different reasons. Thanks for the heads up, I'll ask the Dr. next week for meds if she hasn't cleared up. She's been moody again today. I REALLY think this is more a teething thing. She's biting down really hard on things and her cheeks are bright red. She smiles otherwise.

Beth Christening party will be lovely. I agree with Angela. Speaking of that, Amelia will have her "baby dedication" at church on May 13th with both grandma's and both grandpa's. Just a small intimate family gathering though one would say it's a bit bigger with the rest of the church who came around us during our loss with Jackson and then again while carrying Amelia. She has become "everybody's baby". I kind of like it a lot. They say it takes a village to raise a child. I like the idea that while we're training her the way she should go, the church will come around her to pray for her, love her, guide her, etc. We'll order a sheet cake for the church and most likely go out for dinner afterwards with the grandparents. 

Jules, I hope you get your sewing room one day. It's really not that hard at all. I'm more of a quilter than a "sewer" but I just bought a DVD to help along with a friend of mine who sews clothes. I bought some material last winter and hoped to make some clothes for Project Christmas Child but never got to the clothes because I was ttc and hormonal. I just sent packages instead of making outfits this year and it broke my heart. I usually gather with other ladies in my area to make a quilt for the New York State Fair which gets judged and then goes on to a children's hospital. I also knit a little bit. 

Everything I learned, I learned during the grieving process when we lost our son. I took a knitting class, then a couple quilting classes, some cross stitch and I have to say each group was FILLED with ladies who were in different seasons of their lives. Some during hardship, others during their primes. It was the best thing I did and I'm hoping to do it again once we get settled in our own home.

Well, that's it here for now. So glad to see all the ladies are doing well.


----------



## purplelou

Thank you for the warm welcomes ladies!

beth - the Christening party sounds lovely, I can't wait to see pictures. Hope the day goes beautifully for you xx

Rebekah - glad to hear you found a new home, I hope the process goes quickly for you and you can be in and settled soon xx

Jules - Gabby is beautiful - look at that smile in your pic xx

Angela - I hope the nausea lets up soon, mine has just settled, but it's sooo draining isn't it!

Steph - I hope the move has gone smoothly and you are now getting settled in.

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone else xxx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

I have finally recovered from the christening Sunday! :) We had a lovely time, which was a relief because little poppy was very off all weekend! spitting up SO much I was afraid he was sick, but didn't have a temperature. crying all the time too in big discomfort. Sunday morning, he was spitting up everything we gave him but the second we got into church and through the rest of the day, he was a perfect angel, only spitting up on mommy a few times and not too much! :haha: Poor Charlie said we would NEVER have a party again, this was too much on us....I told him we can wait about another 18 months and have another christening, we should be recovered by then :haha: But it was stressful, the two of us thought we wouldn't pull it off but we did! when the ceremony finished and we were taking pictures, I realized I never put on makeup except for lipstick and couldn't remember what I did with my hair. Oh well! I looked presentable so I'll take it!

we catered the meal itself and I made the desserts... the photo of the desserts - I made cupcakes, oatmeal scotchies (cookies), chocolate chip cookies, peanut butter cup tarts, lemon tartlets (lemon curd mixed with cool whip, spooned into phyllo cups and topped with a raspberry, so easy!) and stuffed strawberries (marscapone and sweetened heavy whipped cream mixed together piped into berries). Just about all the desserts are gone - I never even got a strawberry! just a few cookies and a cupcake or two. For the meal photo - the tray in front was for the stuffed mushrooms, then we had steak tips, chicken verdi, haddock, chicken tenders and a salad. We had a couple of accidents of food on the rug and someone spilled red wine (figures!) and someone broke a statue, but all in all, not a bad time. family issues, of course - 2 of my brothers never bothered to speak to me and only stayed about 40 minutes - enough for the food, and left......they had never even been to the house before and didn't speak with either charlie or myself, but then they are just rude. The party lasted about 5 hours and boy were we exhausted! Poppy never slept at all from 10am on..just a 5 minute catnap here and there on me, but was fascinated with all the people and just sat quietly on myself or charlie the whole time. I fed him twice in private in the nursery but he just wouldn't sleep! When everyone left, the three of us snuggled quietly the rest of the night. I was hoping he'd sleep like a rock being up so long but he didn't....wasn't bad, but did wake up. Yesterday we spent a quiet day and he chowed down so much food and slept from 8-11, woke for a nightcap top off and slept until 7am! but he is a very loud sleeper, moaning and grunting, so he kept waking me up! but he stayed asleep. 

I made favors as well and put them in a basket by the door - little onesies with a cross and his initials....cute, I loved them. 

all in all not a bad day even though we had miserable weather - cold and rainy and raw - somehow we managed to fit in 35 people into our little home.



anyhoo - lou - love having you here! 13 weeks, goes by so fast! LOVED the scan. I keep going back to look at it. :flower:

Jules - hello my friend, how is little Gabby? As far as the contraception - my OB put me on progestin and said not to get pregnant for 6 months as my scar was bigger and needed a full year or so to heal. I swear in my head I have a big red circle around September to get off them and try again! Charlie may not quite realize it yet but hey, we aren't getting any younger!:haha:

MA - I can understand how Amelia is considered "everybody's baby"...just one look at her and you want to cuddle and be around her! I wished we all on here lived close so our babies could play together. 

Angela - how are you feeling hon? I hope this nasty nausea passes soon. How do you think Ethan will fare with a new baby? I'm still trying to imagine a little one with poppy....naturally, he will be bigger but I'm curious as to how to juggle more than one as he is all-consuming for me right now. 

Hello to everyone else - CJ (I hope you are recovering! can't wait to see pics), steph, anna, and all the lovelies. :hi:
 



Attached Files:







basket_favors.JPG
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8









desserts.JPG
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10









favor.JPG
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8









meal.JPG
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9









family.JPG
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## newmarriedgal

here are close up pics of the christening dress my mom made
 



Attached Files:







dress1.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 10









dress_hat.JPG
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 10









hat.JPG
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7









sitting.JPG
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7









smile.JPG
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! :hi:

I started a long post yesterday, and my ipad crashed and took the post with it. :grr:I am getting so fed up with that thing - as handy as it can be, it's only useful if it works, and lately it crashes about 80% of the time I'm trying to use it! Sigh. I do realize it's a first world problem, LOL. I just wish it wouldn't crash while I'm typing something that I can't retrieve! 

Beth, everything is BEAUTIFUL! You are a baking MARVEL, woman! i don't know how you do it - when I had a two month old, I couldn't handle making anything more complicated than toast! And even in my normal state it would take me days to make all those desserts! awesome job! And the christening gown was lovely! I'm sure the party was a hit, and you and Charlie will both recover and be ready to do it all again when Poppy's first birthday rolls around! :happydance:

I'm hanging in there, thanks. MISERABLE with nausea these days, all night and all day. It's getting bad enough that I'm needing to take a zofran most days or nights (trying to keep it to one per day, but even that is hard!) :dohh: I wanted to limit my usage of that in the first tri especially, but it's so hard when I have to hit the ground running (and keep going!) all day with little bear. i just sort of have to do whatever it takes to be able to function. So I'm just praying nothing I'm taking will affect the baby. To answer your question, I don't know how I'll manage two under two, but after managing one with 24-7 nausea, I'm figuring it's GOT to get better from here LOL! I know it will take some adjustments on all our parts but I think (hope!) we will have less drama next time than we did the first time. I'm hoping we won't have had any more family losses (my Dad died 3 weeks before Ethan was born, and my grandma a month before him) and that I can avoid PPD this time around (I am thinking at least some of my PPD was PTSD and grief). So, God willing, this next little one will enter the world on a calmer note in terms of our life events at the time! :thumbup:

We had a nice weekend, as on Sunday our RE clinic hosted their first ever (in 14 years) "baby party" to invite all their graduates and babies to the local park/zoo for the afternoon. It was so nice to introduce Ethan to our RE (whom I LOVE), and I think he enjoyed his first trip to the zoo! He was a bit quiet, as he always is around crowds, but I think he enjoyed the day. Hubby and I enjoyed it as well, and the weather was just gorgeous! My RE asked how I'm feeling with this pgcy (I'd just seen her early that week, but she was making sure I'm doing okay because I was released from her to my OB at that appt). I told her, I may be calling you soon for a Zofran refill! :sick: :cry: She laughed and said no problem! Unfortunately, I'm running out of the stash I had leftover from my last pregnancy, and those things are lifesavers.

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well! 

Anna, how was Mexico!?

Jules, how's the continued weight loss going? I'm so jealous LOL and I think I am putting on whatever you are losing! :dohh::haha:

CJ, hope all is well sweetie and post when you can. Love to you guys and baby Z!

Bek, I've enjoyed seeing all your home improvement ideas on FB and I'm stealing some of them! :haha:

Lou, so glad you are here, and don't worry, you will get to know everyone quickly! Yes, the nausea is killer. So glad yours is on the way out! 

Steph, hope the move is going well! I feel for you, as I positively DETEST moving. Bleh!! Hubby has been making noises lately about looking for a new job if he doesn't get the promo he's looking for next fall, and I'm already campaigning for why we can't sell our house in this market! :rofl: I told him, NO moves until we can clear our investment in this house (and our kids are all 1 or older!) Of course, I'd be willing to follow anywhere God leads us, but I'm not convinced He's leading hubby to change jobs. I'm thinking that's more hubby's irritation with feeling overlooked. sigh.

Carole. How are you feeling sweetie? Not long now!! Hope the race week went well! 

Hi to Chris, Viv, Sunshine, Laura, and all our other ladies out there! Please forgive if I'm missing anyone. I've got serious :sick: today and can't think straight. 

oh, PS, someone asked about Skye. I've PM'ed her several times but heard nothing. Hoping she's okay! 

Hugs ladies! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Hello all my lovely friends!!! Or should I say buenos Dias amigas!!! 

Mexico was great but more on that later...

CJ!! congrats on little Z!! I am so excited for you and hope all is well. 

Angela, I am so sorry you are so sick. I understand the progesterone issue, from what I understand it won't hurt the baby and if it makes you feel better then so be it. However it is probably contributing to your MS. Good luck and feel better!!

Beth the christening sounds lovely and the photos are so beautiful !! I agree with Angela you are a marvel!!!! Glad all worked out. Sorry for the rude relatives what is it with some people??? Hope poppy has recovered and is sleeping. I am so jealous of his sleep!!

Lou!! Welcome and congrats on the 12 week mark. Love the scan photos and look foreward to sharing your journey it's such a magical time.

Jules, sorry the return to work is around the corner. That maternity time just goes by so fast. Have you figured out child care?? 

MA, yep I hope the house opens up for you earlier. It is hard to be active if you don't feel safe in your neighborhood. I like the idea of a virtual exercise group, I need all the motivation help I can get. 

Steph, we may soon be in your situation. I hope the moves goes alright. I HATE moving. Best of luck with the move and DH. Is he speaking to you yet??

Hi to svet, sunshine, Skye, and vivienne. Hope all is well in your worlds. 

AFM, well back to the states and no more piña coladas. So sad. But the trip was pretty good and Josephine had a great time. It's nice for her to have mom and dad all to herself again. The weather was beautiful and not too hot. I also managed to get along with my mother fairly well which is saying something. Our hotel was ok, they "lost" Josephine's favorite baby blanket but otherwise all the staff was awesome and loved her. The Mexican culture is very family orientated and they love babies. 

So now it's back to work and a mad scramble to get our house ready to go on the market next week. Top it all off Josephine started getting her top two teeth while in Mexico. Good thing I had baby Tylenol. She was running a fever of 101.5. Poor thing. She did not sleep at all last night. She seems to be having a lot more trouble with her teeth this time. Drooling like mad, higher fevers, and a lot more pain. I just hope they pop through soon I need sleep. Plus side is she took an hour nap early this morning from 8:30-9:30 so I worked out for an hour to a P90X DVD. I have to stop making excuses for not working out. Anyhow, work is slow but life is crazy. Have a good Tuesday!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

Check out the new avatar!! It only took me three months to figure out how to do it!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

I am doing a drive by!!! So it will be quick!

Beth - WOW is all I can saw about the desserts you made. I am in awe. Like Angela, I don't know how were able to manage it with a 2mo old. Shoot Katelyn is 1 and I can barely get stuff done! The photos are beautiful! I love the one of him smiling. I also love the christening gown! Consider this party a pre-cursor to his 1st birthday. LOL

Jules - Yay on the Go for you and hubby to um do the deed. LOL. We are using male contraceptives until I lose enough weight (and until probably fall) and then it is anything goes! 

Angela - I am sorry to hear that the nausea has come back with a vengance. Please take it easy and you will be fine with two under two...look at laura and charmaine, they have two (and Three!) under two and they manage. I know you will be great!

Anna - Welcome back sweetie! Glad that you had a good time in Mexico! I love the new avatar photo. I have P90X as well. Trying to figure out when I can start it again. Last time I was going strong every morning for 4 weeks, then I got pregnant and bye bye P90X 

AFM - We are now all moved in. Still trying to unpack! What a nightmare that is. I am at the point of if I can't find a place for it, it needs to go to Goodwill! Yes, DH and I are back on speaking terms LOL. Though every day it seems it is touch and go. Once we are totally unpacked and can settle in, it should be ok. 

Katelyn loves the crawling room and the fact she can bascially go anywhere in the house and we arent worried aabout her crawling down the stairs! She is eating more and more off our plates. Last night I gave her her dinner and then in addition to that she ate some turkey that Steve and I were having. Angela - Katelyn hated the baby food meat too, but she LOVES real meat LOL. 

Ok - gotta go. Hopefully when I get home my cable, telephone, and internet are hooked up. 3 days without TV is too long hee hee. 

Hi Rebekah, Laura, Lou, CJ, Chris, Viv, and anyone else who I may have forgotten!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Beth. Holy Cats! That was a beautiful baby baptismal. What a lovely dress that was made! Can you come by and cater ours please?lol

Angela...oh dear. :hugs: ms is no fun. So sorry your still going through it but I'm glad all is healthy! :hugs: Steal away too. :winkwink: I'm finding all kinds of idea's. I keep having to draw myself back in and remind myself "one step at a time". All this hurry up and wait stuff has my creative juices flowing and we'd need a rich uncle to tackle everything. Haha

Anna, sounds like the trip to Mexico was a nice experience. Did you have a nanny while you were there? I'm trying to figure out some kid-friendly trips to take and hear of friends like you who go on holidays like this with their kids. I wonder how they did it. When you have time do share! So sorry little bitty had a fever. Breaks my heart when they hurt. Praying your home sells quickly and you get as close to your asking price as you can get!

Steph, glad your move went smoothly. I'm overwhelmed packing and we have a couple months. Balancing Amelia's needs with the rest of the day has been tough when it comes to packing and then I see WAY TOO MUCH STUFF. :wacko: I've been giving things away as well. THEN, I found THE CUTEST antique baby doll carriage I thought I HAD to bring home for Amelia's new room. Umm...what am I THINKING?! Just one more thing to move! :wacko:

I have a walk for Make A Wish coming up and we're investing in a JOOVY jogging stroller. I'm ready to get out and walk but I'm working my way to jogging. I found the greatest pair of trainers and hopefully I'll get a pair over the weekend. My cousin is giving me her copy of P90x because she didn't like it. I'm also still trying to get the hang of the vegan diet. I'm reading a different book from the one Doug has which is similar in dietary needs but will help me comprehend (or so I hope) how to make main dishes. 

Today was Amelia's Dr.'s appointment. She is under weight again. :wacko: She's 16.9 so we have to go back in a couple weeks. I swear these Dr.'s are making me neurotic. She probably lost weight during the issue with the reaction she's had. THEY think it was a bug she needs to get through. No topical meds were prescribed for her rash which she still has. We were told to reintroduce foods back but keep away from corn. She said at a year they may have her tested for allergies. When I brought up an actual allergist, she said they'd give the same test. :wacko: Poor Amelia got the 2 injections and SCREAMED bloody murder. It took me a while to calm down and everytime Doug went near her she'd start up again for some reason. :lol: 

She has a new sound...MMMMMMMMMMM. Wondering if the fact that mommy is working on MMMMMoMMMA and she's picking up on the phonics. She's also doing the Irish Jig in her jumper. She's too funny!

Tomorrow I'm getting my top wisdom tooth out. Lord be with Doug! Hopefully Amelia won't have any side effects from her injections and I will be a positive and encouraging wife after tomorrows tooth extraction.

Have a lovely day everyone! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah don't stress about Amelia's weight. Katelyn is about 15.5 lbs. and she is a year. Granted she was preemie but still. Amelia will be fine


----------



## purplelou

Rebekah - aww poor Amelia and her shots - ouchie!

Beth everything looks amazing - I love the pictures, and you look beautiful! the last picture of little poppy have a right old chuckle - he is such a cutie!!

Anna - glad you had a lovely holiday :) and your new avatar pic is beautiful 


hope everyone is having a lovely day xx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! Beth wow, what a spread and that gown!!! Beautiful. Lil Poppy is adorable.

Anna glad the trip was lovely! Good for you for working out.

Just a super duper quickie... always afraid to make too much typing noise while baby is sleeping. :wacko: i know I am crazy :dohh:

Things are going well here...... time is racing. Sophie is doing great. She cut her two front teeth on the weekend. She is such a champ. Been giving her advil as she needs it, but never wakes in the night. Just gets really fussy late day early evening and will refuse afternoon naps when not feeling good. The worst of it seems to be past us. Anna I hope it goes quickly for Jo. Sophie's front teeth took 6 weeks on and off to finally cut through!

I know I've missed a ton of you but big hugs all around! Angela, you will be an awesome mommy of two. I think 2nd time round has to be easier with all the added wisdom we've gained ;) CJ will let us know. Can't wait to see pics of baby Z!


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

Anna - LOVE the new profile pic! So glad to hear you had a good time in Mexico, I was very jealous :haha: - I could use some sun and beach! To answer your question, we have found a fabulous nanny - she is the godmother of the daughter of a friend of ours. I took her to lunch several weeks ago and she was so great with Gabby. She's also very flexible which is great. I work from home, so I will be here too but I still wish I would win the lotto so I didn't need to hire a nanny! :haha:

Beth, I absolutely loved the pics you posted on FB of the Christening. Hubby and I were admiring Poppy's gown, it is so beautiful. I told Tony that you made the favors yourself and he was very impressed. By the way, I am highly jealous that you can look that good with just a bit of lipstick. I have to slap on the makeup to look halfway decent in pictures! :rofl:

Angela - the weight loss is going pretty well, thanks for asking! Don't be jealous because I literally have to kill myself to drop a pound! :rofl: If I don't work out, I don't lose so I have been working out every day. At first I had to work around Tony's schedule so he could look after Gabby while I worked out, but now I just set the baby monitor up and I'm good to go. I have an eliptical, treadmill and bike in the garage so it makes life easier. I doubt I would be doing anything if I had to go to a gym LOL. I hate gyms and prefer working out in private! So I am down 2lbs this week - I have a long way to go though to get to goal! As long as the scale moves in the right direction, I'm happy! :thumbup:

So speaking of travel it turns out we will be going to Vegas for Thanksgiving this year with my 3 year old godson, his parents (who we are very close with) and about 7 others from their family, including Gabby and my godson's cousin who is 5. At first I didn't think it would be a good idea to be taking the kids to Vegas (I love Vegas and have been there over 20 times since moving to the USA!) but after some research, there is a surprising amount of kid-friendly areas in Vegas so we're all looking forward to it!

Plans for Gabby's Christening are still chugging along...as it is out of town (in Rhode Island) we're having the after party at a restaurant and spending the weekend in Newport, RI which will be fun. We'll be celebrating our wedding anniversary that weekend too :cloud9: - very much looking forward to that!

Do you gals have any plans for Mother's Day? Hubby has something up his sleeve, I don't know what though! 

Rebekah, I love the story about how your community rallied around you after Jackson's passing:hugs: It really touched me. I am happy you have good people in your life my friend. :hugs:

Hi to Chris, PurpleLou, Steph, JuneBug and everyone else! :flower:


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!!

Steph, good for you and P90x! I get about two or three weeks in and loose motivation. I find it a difficult time commitment to make. So now I use it sporadically to tone. So glad the new house is going so well! And I agree if you don't need it or can't find room for it, chuck it! I HATE clutter. Glad the little one is eating so well that's awesome! Jo keeps eyeing my food, I don't think it will be long before she is eating off our plates. 

MA, so sorry Amelia is underweight but I agre with Steph don't stress it too much. I do find it odd that they didn't give you any cream or anything for her rash. How are you doing?? How are the teeth?? I had my wisdom teeth out in college and found out that I was allergic to penecillin at the same time when I swelled up like a tomato when they put me on anti biotics. Hope all goes well for you and you're not in too much pain. Poor girl. As for traveling with the girl we did not have a nanny per se, but my parents were on the trip to take the girl when we wanted to get massages on the beach. Rest of the time she hung with us. Granted we ate dinner pretty early because of her schedule, but last week was my chance to hang out with my baby all week and I didn't want to miss out on any of that time. I miss her so much working all the time. Not to be a freak but I would feel uneasy leaving her with anyone I didn't know. So she hung out with us at the pool, took naps on mommy's chest under the palapa during the day, and ate in the resteraunts in a high chair. We take her everywhere with us here so she's pretty used to eating out or being on the go. She also travels really well. She's a great flyer and hangs tough at the airport. Any travel tips you might need just let me know. 

Lou, how are you feeling today???

Svet, OMG help me!!!!! Last night was brutal!! Jo started vomiting huge amounts a little after 10pm, soaking sheets and me. I don't know if she has a bug ( yet again), or if it's the teething pain. It does seem to be a much more difficult process this time. She doesn't have much of a fever right now. I've cut out all formula and she is only on pedialite for next 8 hrs to see if we can settle her stomach. I just don't know if she's sick or if it's due to teething. Or the other possibility is some formula we got in Mexico we used last night to use it up. We've since thrown it away, but poor little girl, so sick and miserable. I don't want to give her any pain meds on an empty stomach so he is just holding tough. Any advice???? 

AFM, from above story you can probably guess I'm tired again today after not getting any sleep last night. Can't figure out what's wrong. As long as she can keep liquid down we're ok. I think it was the formula. Last night after she threw up. I put her on pedialite and she was keeping that down. But then early this am we have her a bottle and she threw it all up. I guess we'll see, but this makes two nights in a row of no sleep, can't go on much longer. DH seems especially vulnerable to sleep deprivation. He is one grumpy bear with no sleep. Ok that's all from our neck of the woods. Any advice on stomach or teeth is appreciated!! 
Anna


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies sorry yet again for going off the radar but work really did take over. I am pure exhausted after working nearly 2 weeks straight with no day off but happy that F1 was such a success for Bahrain. 

CJ huge congrats on the safe delivery of Zac, can't wait to see pics:hugs:

Jules good going on the weight loss you will so get there and it will stay off as you are doing it in a sensible and safe way. :happydance:

Beth love the pics of the christening absolutely gorgeous :hugs:

Anna glad you had a fab break in Mexico, it sounded just perfect and what was needed :hugs:

Lou great to see you over here and now in the second tri YAY. I know we all seem at such different stages but we will all support you through the different stages of pregnancy and you will be preparing for birth before you know it. It only seems like yesterday that I got my BFP and here I am about to give birth:hugs:

Angela so sorry to hear the dreaded sickness is back with a vengeance, hoping that it eases up soon for you:hugs:

AFM I am really feeling it now, went to the hospital 2 days ago and confirmed that bubba is fully engaged and I am starting to dilate so I guess things could start anytime now. I have had really bad backache the past few days, increased branxton hicks the past week and had upset tummy yesterday. I am generally not feeling right. My Dr is not back until the 8th May but fully booked until the 13th which is a day before my EDD so I am not going to bother seeing the old Dr I don't like and just go into L&D if I need to get checked. I am going to see if I can continue to work until the end of next week and then get signed off sick for the last stretch if I don't deliver before. Hoping she comes in the next week, do any of you have any positive stories to share on this as I am desperate for her to make her escape now :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! I'm sorry to do multiple posts, but will do small bits at a time right now as on iPad and don't want to lose another big post. 

Jules, Vegas sounds awesome! I loved it when I went. Such a spectacle and something for everyone, even kids! 

Anna, that vomiting sounds awful! I'm so sorry! Maybe CJ will have some words of advice. :hugs: but Mexico sounds awesome! Only thing I'm wondering is if 
Jo could have picked up a bug there. I did and was horribly sick when I got home. Hope that's not it, just an idea. :hugs:

Carole, sounds like you are VERY close! Get that hospital bag packed, mama!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Angela bags are now packed and in the car, getting DH to fit the car seat base tonight so we are completely ready. So want her to arrive soon, it's my Mum's 60th on he 2nd my bro' birthday on he 8th and mine on the 9th. 

I feel your pain with posting on h iPad DH bought me one recently as a "pushing" present but couldn't wait to give it to me. I lost a big post yesterday :-(


----------



## rottpaw

Sounds like you're about ready Carole! 

For iPad, we got an app for babies you might enjoy (we loved it!) called Baby Connect. It allows you to track things like feedings, diaper changes, sleep etc. so anyone caring for baby can see last feeding, day's intake, etc. it will also chart height and growth etc. and track vaccines. We really enjoyed it and used it every day for the first six months!

I can't wait for precious Zara to make her appearance! I just looked at your ticker and couldn't believe it said 20 days! :happydance: I bet she comes early though, from your symptoms!

I'm trying to remind myself to compose posts in notes on the ipsd then copy over to bnb. Saying that I'm not doing it right now! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!!

Steph, good for you and P90x! I get about two or three weeks in and loose motivation. I find it a difficult time commitment to make. So now I use it sporadically to tone. So glad the new house is going so well! And I agree if you don't need it or can't find room for it, chuck it! I HATE clutter. Glad the little one is eating so well that's awesome! Jo keeps eyeing my food, I don't think it will be long before she is eating off our plates. 

MA, so sorry Amelia is underweight but I agre with Steph don't stress it too much. I do find it odd that they didn't give you any cream or anything for her rash. How are you doing?? How are the teeth?? I had my wisdom teeth out in college and found out that I was allergic to penecillin at the same time when I swelled up like a tomato when they put me on anti biotics. Hope all goes well for you and you're not in too much pain. Poor girl. As for traveling with the girl we did not have a nanny per se, but my parents were on the trip to take the girl when we wanted to get massages on the beach. Rest of the time she hung with us. Granted we ate dinner pretty early because of her schedule, but last week was my chance to hang out with my baby all week and I didn't want to miss out on any of that time. I miss her so much working all the time. Not to be a freak but I would feel uneasy leaving her with anyone I didn't know. So she hung out with us at the pool, took naps on mommy's chest under the palapa during the day, and ate in the resteraunts in a high chair. We take her everywhere with us here so she's pretty used to eating out or being on the go. She also travels really well. She's a great flyer and hangs tough at the airport. Any travel tips you might need just let me know. 

Lou, how are you feeling today???

Svet, OMG help me!!!!! Last night was brutal!! Jo started vomiting huge amounts a little after 10pm, soaking sheets and me. I don't know if she has a bug ( yet again), or if it's the teething pain. It does seem to be a much more difficult process this time. She doesn't have much of a fever right now. I've cut out all formula and she is only on pedialite for next 8 hrs to see if we can settle her stomach. I just don't know if she's sick or if it's due to teething. Or the other possibility is some formula we got in Mexico we used last night to use it up. We've since thrown it away, but poor little girl, so sick and miserable. I don't want to give her any pain meds on an empty stomach so he is just holding tough. Any advice???? 

AFM, from above story you can probably guess I'm tired again today after not getting any sleep last night. Can't figure out what's wrong. As long as she can keep liquid down we're ok. I think it was the formula. Last night after she threw up. I put her on pedialite and she was keeping that down. But then early this am we have her a bottle and she threw it all up. I guess we'll see, but this makes two nights in a row of no sleep, can't go on much longer. DH seems especially vulnerable to sleep deprivation. He is one grumpy bear with no sleep. Ok that's all from our neck of the woods. Any advice on stomach or teeth is appreciated!! 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Oops sorry


----------



## pablo797

Carol, a friend of mine had huge success with acupuncture and getting the baby to come along a little earlier. My best guess. So exciting!!!! Any day now!! Congrats on the success at work. 

Angela, I really hope she didn't pick something up in Mexico, but the thought did cross my mind. Plus airplanes are filthy and she could have picked up a bug there.


----------



## pablo797

Sorry Jules I didn't see that you posted above me. Vegas spuds awesome And I have heard it's really tried to become a more family friendly place. Have such a blast!!! And good for you on weight loss!! Confession time ... I hate scales and haven't been on one in years. However I think it might be a good tool for me to track progress, or lack there of. I think I am afraid of the number. I too am bad about going to he gym. Tend to work out at home or take baby in jogger or bjorn for hikes. Was it you that joined weight watchers?? I am thinking of doing that too. Did you join regular or just on line?? Hope all is well and the nanny sounds awesome!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon ladies

Anna - so sorry to hear that Jo is vomiting! Poor thing! Please keep us posted on how she is doing. Not sure about Jules, but I signed up for WW online and have found it to be good. Granted last week was crap because of the move, but starting to get back into it and tracking food, etc. As soon as I can find my scale, I will start weighing my self once a week again! LOL

Carole!!!! I was just going to ask if anyone had heard from you. YAY!!! You are almost there. I am super excited for you. You are a trooper working until the last minute! When I was in my Lamaze class they said that about 2 weeks before the baby comes you start to feel yucky and stuff (I had an emergency C-section so didn't get to experience any of that!). I am still praying that Zara stays put until your Dr gets back!

Jules - November is a GREAT time to go to Vegas! The weather will be wonderful during the day (really cold at night though). Sounds like you and the fam will have a fantastic time. 

AFM - nothing new. Katelyn is still getting used to her new surroundings. She has been waking up a lot at night, and now she is getting a cold :-(. 

Ok - off to try and grab some lunch!

Check back soon!

Best,
Steph


----------



## animalcracker

pablo797 said:


> Sorry Jules I didn't see that you posted above me. Vegas spuds awesome And I have heard it's really tried to become a more family friendly place. Have such a blast!!! And good for you on weight loss!! Confession time ... I hate scales and haven't been on one in years. However I think it might be a good tool for me to track progress, or lack there of. I think I am afraid of the number. I too am bad about going to he gym. Tend to work out at home or take baby in jogger or bjorn for hikes. Was it you that joined weight watchers?? I am thinking of doing that too. Did you join regular or just on line?? Hope all is well and the nanny sounds awesome!!!

Yep - I did join Weight Watchers online. Unfortunately, I didn't drop any weight initially. After my first week on it, the scale hadn't moved (no gain, but no loss either). So then I just modified the points (cut out the extra weekly points allowance and cut down on eating too many carbs) and the scale is now moving in the right direction! :thumbup: 

I find that losing weight with WW is very, very slow but that's a good thing. I eat my daily points allowance and will only have those extra weekly points if I am going out to eat and want to treat myself. I find that you have to gauge what will work for you - you also get extra points if you work out, so you get to eat plenty of food! I eat a lot of fruit and veggies and those are many fruits/veggies are 'free' foods. 

Steph - good luck on WW, are you liking it?

I should be working out right now, but I am having a lazy spell LOL


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies - 

thanks for all the compliments - I love to bake and was able to showcase it for the party. don't get me wrong, it was taxing work, esp with Poppy not being himself over the weekend and having to hold him 90% of the day. But I felt great for accomplishing it. Poor Charlie is still recovering! :haha:

I joined WW online too! funny how we all did that. I hope it will help me as I can't be too active due to joint issues - I have to go see an orthopedic surgeon in about 2 weeks for my knees, as I'm tears almost every night. I already have an end-stage osetoarthritic defect behind my kneecap that is slowly grinding the kneecap to uselessness. we'll see what this new guy says, I'm sure I'll have to start with physical therapy.

Anna - so glad you had fun on your trip but sorry that Jo is so sick! :hugs:

Carole - so exciting! sooo close! good luck hon!

Jules - vegas baby! I've never been, but would love to go! Charlie's been a few times and wants to take me there. We will get there one day! So did you and DH get going on not using birth control? :haha: I'm curious and you can tell me that it's too personal, but not having gone through labor at all, I was surprised that it kinda hurt....like on a scale of 1-10, about a 7, but it didn't last very long (the pain, that is! :blush::haha:). You had the c-section too, did you notice any pain? I assumed I would have pain if I went through pushing labor, just interesting. each time hurt less and less, so I'm not worried.

AFM - the doc thinks Poppy is teething. :wacko: He is drooling TONS and keeps biting his little fists, even when not hungry. When he has the paci or a bottle nipple or me, he will bit so hard and chomp down on it (ouchie) and will put the nipple to the sides of his mouth and just gums it and gnaws away for a very long time. It is starting to interfere with his feedings too as he cries sometimes when eating or just fusses so much he can't eat. So he eats less and thus more frequently. :wacko::wacko::wacko: i thought it was too early to teethe but I guess not. He also hasn't pooped in 2.5 days and is miserable. I've given him 2 doses of pear juice, just waiting for the blowout.:shrug: we had a long morning of him crying and fussing for hours, thank God for naps! he hurt my nipples so much that I've been pumping only - one of my nipples is bleeding, even with just pumping! I've put on my APNO ointment but it's not pretty! 

Sorry I'm missing everyone else, trying to :dishes: in a few quiet moments. :hugs: to you all


----------



## pablo797

Evening girls, thanks for all the weight watchers tips. I may join soon. The alcohol gets me, I love my vino and cocktails!!

Steph, Sorry katelyn is getting a cold, seems never ending. Hope she feels better soon.. Also good luck finding the scale, or did ou loose it on purpose??

Jules thanks for WW advice on extra points. I think I just need to bite he bullet and join. How's gabby these days?

NMG, so sorry poppy is under the weather and hope the teething thing passes soon. Seems early to me too, but every kid is different . The whole sex thing after delivery is a conundrum and different for everyone. I was surprised it wasn't more painful, but I had vaginal birth so different from c section. 

AFM, well when it rains it pours. Girl was miserable last night which was a blessing in disguise as I was awake when our hot water heater broke. Yep 1:30am and we're trying to soak up water with towels. Remember we live on a second floor condo so terrified it will leak down a floor. So sleepless night ( yet another) and one more thing to fuel the fire. Luckily we were home. Big it had happened last week we would have been out of town and the hot water heater would have leaked for a week ruining the ceiling of the unit below us. As it is my DH can fix the minor damage. Bad thing, a new hot water heater is expensive. Good thing, I texted my realtor that she could list brand new hot water heater as a selling point. To add to things got a cal from daycare that Jo had been crying since I had dropped her off so I skipped work today and took a sick day and hung with the sick baby. I thought she was on the mend so daycare would be ok, guess not. Truth be told I would MUCH rather be with her if she's under the weather, baby needs her mom. I do think she is getting better tonight finally. She hasn't teen in two days and her intake of fluids was decreasing to the point I called the doc late this afternoon( they had left the office already of course). Anyway she had two helpings of sweet peas tonight so I think/ hope we've turned the corner. Fingers crossed I have GOT to get some sleep. Ok all from me. Hope everyone else is well. Sorry for all the typos too tired to go back and correct. Anna


----------



## pablo797

So guess I'm the only one posting this weekend. Not much to say other than Jo is still sick. Took her to the doctor today and they said she just had a bug. Felt stupid for taking her in. But through the day she ate nothing and drank less. Then tonight she atee great, sweet potatoes, pears and parsnips some of her favorites. But when she started on sweet peas she choked, gagged and threw EVERYTHING up. I was so sad. But a couple of hours later I gave her foods from the BRAC diet. Bananas, rice, apple sauce and cereal. She kept it down and for the first time in days ate a full bottle before bed. I am now doing a happy dance, maybe my baby is on the mend. :happydance::happydance:
AFM, new hot water heater is installed but DH is pissed at me for reasons I know not so I'm going to take a nice long hot shower and finish getting the house ready for listing. Have a good weekend!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Out and about this morning. Anna, I hope things are reconciled with hubby this morning. Praying you two are able to work things out as I'm sure the vacay helped a bit to slow things down. Your in my thoughts and prayers!

Heading to the farmers market today. THIS weekend is OURS. I'm not willing to be manipulated by grandparents into traveling to say how high. We're taking a nice country drive and may stop by an old friends house. Feels nice to have family time for a change!

Bought a nice jogging stroller last night and awaiting it's arrival. I'm trying to get moving again! I've cheated on the vegan thing because of my tooth extraction and stress but ready to get back in the swing of things!

Happy weekend to you all!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls I'm so sorry to be so quiet. Just so freaking :sick: right now and basically miserable all day and night, last night was horrible so even more exhausted today. Sorry to complain! 

I'm hoping and praying to turn the corner with the nausea sooner rather than later. After much thought and prayer I'm going to stay on the progesterone till twelve weeks. I just couldn't stop at 9.5 or even ten as I'd never forgive myself if something happened and i felt like I could have stopped it. This way if something happens after 12 weeks I'll know I didn't do anything different than I did with Ethan. 

Hope all are well and so sorry for short post. Anna, so glad Jo is on the mend! I know you need a good nights sleep! Hugs to all of you and glad the water heater is fixed 

Bek, enjoy your weekend! Sounds lovely! My big venture out this weekend is to home depot to get a table and chairs for our deck :rofl:

Steph, I hope the cold goes soon! It's so hard to see them sick! 

Jules, keep up the good work on the ww! :hugs:

Beth, hang in with the teething, it is so miserable but will get better! 

Hugs girls, I'm off to try to keep down some lunch. More food I don't want, blah!


----------



## pablo797

Ma, so nice to have a weekend with just you, DH, and Amelia. What a nice way to spend the day. Those are my favorite weekends too. Hope the tooth is Doing ok. Yeh for a new stroller!!! 

Angela, so sorry you are so sick. In your shoes re: progesterone I would be doing the same thing. Hang in there. How are the new deck chairs and table??? Hope you feel batter soon! 

AFM, Jo is better today and thanks so much for all the support. So hard to see your little one so sick. Sooooo I have a question for everyone. I just got done watching the movie "blind side". Movie is not as important as it got me thinking. How do you as a parent raise a child so they appreciate all they have and so they are aware of those less fortunate around them. We live in a privileged community. So many kids here get everything their heart desires. We are not of those means, so our child would never have that experience, but how do u raise them appreciating what they have. As a parent I want to raise a child that knows their place in the world, but also has compassion for others, a realization that she is fortunate and not to take her life for granted. I realize this is many years down the road but it hit me tonight that it's really important for her to know that so many in not only our community but in our county and around the world live very different lives. Anyway just food for thought. 

Have a great Sunday. 

P.s. how is lava?? I haven't heard from her or about her in ages. Hope she is well. Also vivienne hope you are well too. Carol any day now. CJ hope all is well. 
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, it's late here but I wanted to let you know that I saw your question and plan to come back on Monday to add my input. Just thought I'd come in to say hello and let you know I saw your post.

Angela...get well sweet friend! :hugs: So sorry your still feeling sick. No fun but it's for a GREAT cause!


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, like Bek I want to add some thoughts aboutnthe question you asked, just need a day or so. Am so exhausted today and the zofran im taking triggered a migraine this morning that is still dragging on. Hoping tomorrow will be better! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## animalcracker

pablo797 said:


> Sooooo I have a question for everyone. I just got done watching the movie "blind side". Movie is not as important as it got me thinking. How do you as a parent raise a child so they appreciate all they have and so they are aware of those less fortunate around them..... but how do u raise them appreciating what they have. As a parent I want to raise a child that knows their place in the world, but also has compassion for others, a realization that she is fortunate and not to take her life for granted.

Hi Anna! :hi:

I'm so sorry to hear Jo was not feeling well :( It's ever so hard when they are sick, isn't it? I hope she is feeling better!

I wanted to answer your question because it is a great one. I think one way a child can appreciate those less fortunate around them is to have them visit local shelters, hospitals and retirement homes when they are older. This is something I plan on doing with Gabriella when she is older.

Visiting sick children over Christmas in hospitals and giving the children small gifts is a great way to show that one's health should never be taken for granted. We all know that children think they are invincible! This shows them that this isn't the case. It's my hope that Gabriella will be compassionate to those who are sick, disabled and not in good health.

Bringing your child to an old people's home from an early age teaches them respect for their elders.

Gathering food and clothing that you may not need anymore and taking these items to various local shelters over the holiday season is a wonderful way to expose your child to those less fortunate, in a safe environment and I believe it teaches compassion.

Gabriella is very fortunate in that she lives in a nice home with 2 parents who love her with all of their might. However, I do want to raise her with compassion and kindness and empathy. I do feel that by visiting the sick, elderly and needy is a great way to do this. :thumbup:

This is a topic very dear to my heart actually - especially with reference to the disabled. The son of a very good friend of mine was born with Spina Bifida and he is the most amazing young man! (He is 9 years old). He participates in wheelchair sports and has won so many trophies I am so proud of him! I don't want Gabriella to point or stare or be afraid of those with disabilities, so I want to expose her to the disabled so she can see that they are just like us.

Anyway, off to make dinner! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!! Love to all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Thanks ladies. Rebecca and Angela I know you want to weigh in on the topic. Jules, great ideas and I love them all!! I too have two friends with kids who are "different". They are very good friends some of my closest and one has a little boy with only one hand ( they think a blood clot in uterine caused it) another has a son who does not have a rectum. Point is I agree I dont want her to point or stare as we visit them often. 

Angela so sorry for the migraine. Hope you feel better soon! As if you didn't have enough on your plate. Take care. 

AFM, well thought the girl was getting better but she threw up about 80% of what she ate and drank today. It's so sad she acts like she doesn't want to eat as it will just come back up and she fears the bottle. My good little eater is becoming afraid of food. So I'm taking tomorrow off from work and taking her to the doctor again. I can tell she's loosing weight and she's now been throwing up or not eating for almost a week now. That can't be normal. Anyway against all odds and with a sick baby and a broken hot water heater the house is ready for the realtor to come over tomorrow to take pictures for web site and listing and shoot utube video. Funny 10 years ago when I bought it there was no such thing as utube. Anyway have a great evening!!
Anna


----------



## animalcracker

Anna, I am so sorry little Jo is sick. Poor darling, I hope she feels better. Let us know what the doctor says.

Ugh, I feel so bad about your water heater! The same thing happened to us 2 years ago and we came home from dinner to find our entire laundry room flooded. NOT FUN. After that we got one of those energy efficient (tankless) water heaters. Apparently they use 50% less energy to run and you get a tax credit too so it amounted to the same $ as replacing what we had. It was worth it and we've had no problems with it - just a thought.

Angela - you poor thing! I hope the nausea goes away soon. Hang in there honey! :hugs:

Beth - I was LMAO reading your last post and to answer your question, YES, it did hurt the first time after birth that we did the deed*ouch* LOL. Then again, we hadn't done the 'dance' in so long because when I was heavily pregnant I wasn't feeling good with the high blood pressure and fibroid pain. I felt like a virgin again! :rofl:

I'm nervous about not using birth control though! But I figure what's the worst that can happen? I get pregnant again - it won't be ideal timing but honestly I would love a sibling for Gabriella :cloud9:and we will make it work. Even though near the end the pregnancy was difficult for me, I loved everything about being pregnant and would love another baby :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Gabriella is doing great, she's happily napping in her swing right now! She's eating well and is such a happy girl:cloud9: 

The other day I took her to the farmers market with me to pick up some fruits and vegetables. I put her in the Baby Bjorn carrier against me but for some reason she was a bit cranky, so I took her out and just carried her into the market with me, while she was happily sucking on her little binky. Well! Little love got oodles of attention from lots of people at the market and she gave a group of elderly ladies a big smile and they just about melted to the floor LOL. It was the cutest thing. She gets made a fuss of wherever we go which is lovely! 

I like the interaction she has with people. I think it's going to help with her socialization skills which is something I want. I was painfully shy as a little girl. I would cry and hide behind my mother's skirts if anyone so much as looked at me. I hope she isn't like that LOL 

So back to work for me on Wednesday :( My nanny doesn't start until next Monday so I'm going to have a slow work week with Gabby and just savor the last week it's just her and I together. I need to win lotto so I don't have to work LOL

Hugs to all!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

I have a really stupid question: when does one change the nipple size on bottles?

We were given the Dr. Browns newborn feeding set as a gift which I have been using. The nipple sizes are all the same. When do we switch ..and to what size? (Gabriella is now 3 months old).

Thanks guys! :hugs:

Also, when did you guys start feeding solids - is that 4 months, 5 months? I'd love some info on what to feed and how often! Thank you ladies!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Anna so sorry to hear your little angel is still poorly, it must be heartbreaking to see them sick not to mention exhausting for you. Praying that she gets better real soon. Also hope the house attracts a buyer at the right price soon :hugs:

Jules thinking of you going back to work next week, I know it will take some adjusting but at least you have a totally fab nanny that you trust and comes recommended. 

With regards to the bottles I have no idea but with feeding solids I know that most of my friends babies started at 4 months and with baby rice, you can get some really great organic brands. Mashed banana, carrot and some other vegetables are ok at that age. There is a really great Annabel Karmel app for iphone or ipad that you can download that gives you all the info and over 100 receipes. I am definitely going to download when the time comes.:hugs:

AFM i have had the day off sick from work as have had killer back ache, hoping it is a sign that labour is just around the corner but not holding my breath.

Take care all and enjoy Labor Day holidays tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

spent the morning at the pediatrician - Poppy bopped himself in the eye badly and his poor little eye was swollen, pink and puffy and tearing up so much. They gave me some antibiotic ointment to put in it, but he is zonked out. It took a lot out of him! poor little guy....after he whacked himself in the eye, there was about a 2 second pause and he looked at me with a "what the hell was that" look before the screaming started! my little angel. Figures, after a great night sleep - from 8-10:30, then a dream feed I woke him for, then down again from 11:30 to 6:45! what a trooper! I think the 5 oz at 10:30 helped, my little piggy! He weighed in at 13lbs, 5+oz! he is doing so well there.

Jules - so glad to know other c-section mama's had some pain too! We had been going fine all along, even when I hit 9 months, but 3 months without and I was in some discomfort! but luckily, that got better (phew! :haha:). I wish I could go without birth control, we had a talk about it and think we will get off of it in the fall and see what happens. Of course Charlie said, how about in 4 years??? Note that I didn't slap him, so please congratulate me on my restraint. So we calmly discussed it (ok, I flipped out a bit but we are ok) and I told him I always said I wanted as many kids as God will give me and he was on board with that. He just hopes God wants to give us no more than 3! :haha:
As far as the nipples - I changed to the medium nipple for the night feed when I give a bottle, they say on the package they are 3 months +, the slow nipple was 0-3 months. But that is just a guideline, my breastmilk STREAMS out at quite a clip that Poppy can handle a rapid flow nipple too. If you are going to give rice cereal or use a reflux one, there is a cereal nipple that works well. My ped said rice cereal could be started on babies with no reflux at 4 months. hope that helps.

Oh and we started to give him formula! I'm ok with it (getting better, at first I felt horrible), but we only are doing it for one or two feedings a day to get him used to it. I still pump 2x a day and get about 8-9oz there so I also give him that before the formula....he hated gerber, spit it all up and crinkled his little nose and pursed his lips. :haha: did better with enfamil but spit it all up...ALL up, I didn't know he even could hold that much in his belly! Tried the enfamil a/r, did even better but he still wasn't happy. But he is happy as a clam on similac. I even bought their a/r one but haven't tried it yet as he is doing so well on the regular one. Still going with the omep - since I flavored it with grape he is ok with it.....not loving it but not screaming and spitting it out.

Anna - I gave your question some thought and here are my two cents.... I think to have a grounded, compassionate child has much (not all) to do with examples set to them. If they are brought up seeing their parents show care and concern, they will follow suit. Not always, but I think it helps. And since you are a wonderful and warm woman, Jo will have a great example to follow! I was sick a lot as a child and I grew up appreciating people who took time to show care to me. from my own experiences, I am super sensitive to sick kids, but I think because it was in my own formation to be cognizant of other people's feelings because I always didn't "look" sick. Not that I wish Poppy to ever have anything wrong with him, but I think he will see my charity (in thoughts, words and deeds) to others and hopefully copy. I'll let you know in 20 years if I was successful! :hugs:

Carole - backache, yikes, relax! Zara could be itching to get out and make her much anticipated debut! :hugs: to you!

Angela - how are you feeling dear? Man, that nausea is nasty! Hope it lets up soon!

MA - how lovely to have a weekend to yourselves! We are planning to take a long drive one day soon, just the 3 of us, and maybe throw in a picnic.

which reminds me. stupid question - If i decide to feed him when we are out and I bring formula (or my milk in a bottle), how the heck do I warm it up? It is so easy to bf as I never had to worry about that, but we are going to a dinner next week for my old high school history teacher and I really don't want to whip out a boob in public :blush: so I would bring a bottle but how do I warm it? when do you stop warming it, or do you? 

hugs to you all!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

Oh man, so much great discussion, and so many awesome questions! I'm so sorry, I'm just feeling so exhausted and sick and barely making it through my days right now that my responses will have to be quick. I'm sure others will have better and more lengthy advice! :blush:

Anna, about your question, others have touched on much of what I was going to say, but honestly, I believe you are Jo's best teacher. What she sees you DO (as opposed to say) is what she will emulate. I think if we can be the kind of people we want our kids to be, that's 90% of the battle! :hugs:

Beth, I'm so sorry about Poppy's eye! That's awful! They sure do find so many ways to injure themselves. And I'm afraid it doesn't get better, it's worse as they get older! :haha: Ethan has JUST started walking in the last two days, and he's already trying to go faster than his feet (and balance) can keep up with. It's adorable, when it's not heart-stopping! 

Jules, on the nipples, we sort of switched when it began to seem that Ethan was frustrated with the flow of the bottle... he would take a sip and then pull away, and fuss, etc. So we went to level 2, then 3 (and he's still at level 3 I believe, so you don't have to adjust too many times). I am not sure exactly when, but around 3 months you can certainly consider it. You can always try it and see how it goes, at any age! Oh, and we use Dr Brown's too. FYI, the Avent silicone nipples will also fit Dr. Browns, so if you (like me) can't find the DR Browns nipples specifically (my target didn't have them, and I wasn't going all the way to BrU :haha:) you can get the avent. They're the avent ones that look essentially just like dr browns.

Carole, SOOOOOO excited! I can't believe your ticker, 13 days!!!! Please keep us posted and you know we'll be thinking of you and praying for you and Zara! :happydance::hugs:

Thanks to all for the hugs and wishes for me to feel better. I'm sooooooo ready for 1st tri to be GONE!!! :dohh: I'd honestly sort of forgotten (or at least blocked out!) how awful it was the first time around. And then this time, I didn't feel badly the first two weeks (between 4-6 weeks) and so I guess it hit me extra hard at 6 weeks, and hasn't let up since. It's actually been the worst since about 8 weeks, which I think happened last time too. About once a week I feel well enough to cook, and then we eat whatever I cooked for days... I'm so ready to feel better and be able to EAT better. I'm eating so much junk that is all I can stomach right now, and I hate it! I keep trying to remind myself, I did the same thing with EThan, and he turned out fine, but it just sucks. The saddest part is, the things I can eat most easily (and actually feel better after eating) are junky, fatty things like fries, schlotzskys, chik fil a, etc. BLEH! Anyway, thank you all for asking, and I'm sorry to whine. I definitely know how blessed I am, but it doesn't make feeling like you're going to puke 24/7 for months any easier. :nope: Then my dr. called in a higher dosage of my anti nausea med than what I'd been using, as well as a different type of pill, and that triggered an all-day-and-night migraine yesterday that I was literally still taking meds for at 2 am. I'm just PRAYING the next few weeks go by fast, and that I feel better at the end of them! :cry: 

Anyway, in happier news, as mentioned above, Ethan is starting to walk! YAYYYY for my little guy! It's the cutest thing I think I've ever seen, and he is SOOOO proud of himself! 

Okay, must run and try to get some dinner down. Hugs and love to all!!

Oh, ps - someone asked about Laura (Lava) - she is doing fine, and babies are well, she is just super busy with them and with going back to the office. I know she will post when things get into a groove and she gets some time. I also heard from Skye, and she's fine too. Said she will post as soon as she can! 

:hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Wanted to do just a quick post as I am exhausted from work and unpacking.

Carole - sounds like it is just about time! Very exciting for you. YAY!!

Beth - Sorry to hear about Poppy's eye...poor little thing. Katelyn hit her eye a few months ago and had a black and blue eye for a week, so I totally emphathize with you. Glad the similac is doing ok for him as well!

Anna - Poor Jo! Please keep us posted as to what the Ped says. Praying that she keeps some food down. As for your question, I will have to respond tomorrow, but agree with what everyone else has said. Steve and I are very active in our church and we do several outreach programs and the kids are a big part. I am hoping that through Church and based on what she sees from us, that will help guide her. I also love the idea that I think Jules mentioned about going to Children's hospital at Christmas time and giving small gifts. LOVE that!

Jules - We switched when Katelyn started to eat more and it seemed as though the slow flow nipples weren't getting it fast enough. That was probably around 5 months. As for cereal, i waited until she was 6 months old, but keep in mind that she is preemie. Most people start on rice cereal around 4-6 months. I warn you now, as soon as you start food, Gabriella may become constipated. So don't be alarmed if that happens 

AFM - We had a nice relaxing weekend. Katelyn and I went to Gymboree class in the morning. Then went for a nice stroll around our new neighborhood. Later in the evening, my SIL came over with her two kids and we (my hubby included) walked across the street to the park because there was a carnival going on. The older kids went on several rides and katelyn fell asleep in her stroller. We stayed for about an hour and then walked back home. The weather was really nice too. Katelyn still has a runny nose, but she is now letting me use the nose sucky thing on her without a fight!!!!! total 180 from about 3 months ago, when she would scream and cry when she saw the thing!

Well, my quick posted turned long. I am off to bed (almost fell asleep in two meetings!) have a wonderful evening all!

Best,
Steph


----------



## animalcracker

newmarriedgal said:


> which reminds me. stupid question - If i decide to feed him when we are out and I bring formula (or my milk in a bottle), how the heck do I warm it up? It is so easy to bf as I never had to worry about that, but we are going to a dinner next week for my old high school history teacher and I really don't want to whip out a boob in public :blush: so I would bring a bottle but how do I warm it? when do you stop warming it, or do you?
> 
> hugs to you all!

Hey Beth!

With regard to formula when we are out - these are a life-saver for me! 

https://www.amazon.com/Similac-Adva...51WQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1335890575&sr=8-3

They are little ready-to-feed 2oz bottles. I have tons of these as it saves me having to mix formula and warm it up. So if we are out and about, I stash several in my diaper bag in case Ella gets hungry while we are out.

On longer trips (visiting family / vacation) I mix the formula and just fill a bowl with boiling water and prop the bottle with the formula in it, in the bowl for about 5 mins and that warms the formula up. Hope this helps! :hugs:
PS: the bottle will bob about in the water if you don't have something to weigh it down, so just place a drinking glass on top of the bottle to keep it down :)


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Beth, 

If you have expressed milk and are out to dinner, just ask the waiter for a 1/2 a cup or bowl of hot water and put the bottle in there. Or if I am out and don't have access to hot water (sometimes I go into a bath room and run hot water from the faucet) I put the bottle under my knee or arm to warm it. It is not ideal, but it will warm up in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, a quick note as its just after midnight here. We got a surprising call today that Doug was not approved for the USDA because "he made too much". There are two types, one we didn't qualify and then the other we DID. We also went in and were actually pre-approved for the darn thing. I'm not sure how this is happening since they had all this information and needed it upon preapproval. :wacko: What is keeping us from the loan is the Nursing Tuition Reimbursement my husband won and will actually be up come September. It's monthly monies that lasted 2 years to pay for federal funds for tuition when President Clinton put in to pass to get more nurses in the field with baby boomers starting to need healthcare.

Needless to say we found this out and then were slammed with the fact that we won't get our down payment back (we understood it was just the basic fee's) UNLESS we decide to go with FHA which not only will take the down payment we used for the USDA but will need an extra 3k by closing which is in 3 weeks time. :cry: 

Not only has it taken our savings but now we have very little left and there's no way we could get the whole thing by closing. We come close, but no cigar without any notice. They're going to try to ask for an exception but we've been told it almost never happens. We should hear back in a day or two. I'm praying God will give us favor and help us. We need to get out of here just for safety issues alone. I'm trying not to sound hopeless but remind myself of the hope that God is. In the end, even if our savings won't be reimbursed, we have each other, a temporary roof over our head, food on the table and Amelia, Doug and I are in good health. It's just a material item. I was just hoping to have a modest home to bring our daughter up safely without having to deal with all the landlord issues and dog deposits/fee's. God is in control. I know He has a plan. I'm just on pins and needles hoping for a miracle!


----------



## animalcracker

Oh Rebekah, honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry this is happening and I am also praying that a miracle happens. I agree that you guys need to get out of that neighborhood but you have a wonderful outlook: as you said, you have your health and each other and I have faith that things will fall into place for you.

Big hugs - please let us know when you hear something. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Bek, I'm so sorry honey! We will definitely pray! I'm not sure I fully understand, how can they not return your down payment if they refuse to approve you for a loan? I am so sorry you are going through this and pray it all works out! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Oh Bek, I'm so sorry honey! We will definitely pray! I'm not sure I fully understand, how can they not return your down payment if they refuse to approve you for a loan? I am so sorry you are going through this and pray it all works out! :hugs:

I'm not quite sure of it either. I'm going to have our lawyer look into it if things don't work out. We haven't heard from them yet. They will transfer the down payment to the FHA but we won't get the down payment back at all if we decide NOT to go with FHA or another type of mortgage before closing date. I just don't get it. I know pre-approval doesn't mean approved but we were told if it were something like taking out a new loan or credit line. We haven't done ANY of that AND they knew at pre-approval about Doug's tuition. They keep asking for proof that this is going to end in September by having them fax over information. THIS is a government agency and they don't talk to US. They just send letters of awards out or deny. When we've called them we've gotten all kinds of people in the chain of command. It's been frustrating. God is in control. No matter what!


----------



## rottpaw

Yes, God is in control no matter what! I am still praying He will work a way around this mess for you. I'm so sorry as I know you felt you had found a great house that would work for you! :hugs:

Home buying and selling is always such a nightmare. I know it was for us and I hate this for you guys. But definitely have an attorney look into it for you if they try to keep your down payment (I've heard of forfeited earnest money, but not a forfeit of your entire down payment)! I am an attorney, but not licensed in NY unfortunately. I wish I could help you more! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Rebekah, fingers crossed things work out!

Posted my birth story in my journal if anyone is interested. Now I'm dealing with an incision infection, on antibiotics that give Zach the runs... Let's hope it resolves, NOT fun :cry:


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!

Ma, what an unbelievable nightmare!! I am so sorry you are going through this!! Government red tape! Aweful! But you have a great attitude and you are right it is out of your hands at the moment. Hang in there! I strongly feel everything happens for a reason, but boy oh boy can that reason be hard to figure out. Keep your faith it is what will get you through. Many hugs and hope all works out!

Animal, nipple size, I had NO idea there were even different sizes until Jo was about 4 months old. Poor thing was working so hard to get enough food. I would switch when she seems to really go for a bottle. You can always switch back if it's too soon. As for solid we waited until 6 months. With her reflux she just wasn't ready. Every baby is different though. 

Carol, how's the back?? Do we have a new baby yet!??? hope you are feeling better. 

Beth, so sorry to hear about poppy's eye. Poor little thing! As for bottles on the road, Jo has gotten used to room temp or slightly cool bottles. I too use body temp to warm up cold water or formula. Or I try and find room temp water to mix the bottle. It's a challenge but at least your not flying, that's a whole other pain in the ass!

Angela, yeh for big boy Ethan!! Walking already. Thanks for the update on lava and Skye. I have been thinking of them. Hope you are feeling better. 

Steph, your new neighborhood sounds great. I love that you can walk to the park. 

AFM, Jo is finally all better and eating up a storm! I think she's making up for lost calories. We are headed out of town this weekend to go camping for the first time this spring. Very excited!! Last fall when we went Jo was so little and we were just discovering she had reflux issues. Hope this trip goes better. We had a showing on our condo yesterday, good news is that we got a showing the same day it went on the market. But we haven't heard anything back from the realtor yet. Not holding my breath but still I took it as a good sign. Other than that just pretending to work during the slow season here. Have a good Thursday!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

CJ, shoot I forgot you! I am so sorry your incesion is infected. That's one more thing you don't need to deal with. I hope you are better soon ad little Z stops the runs. Lots of hugs!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for the support. We still haven't heard anything back. Not sure if that's good or bad but again, we've done everything we can and there's nothing more we can do. We'll deal with the outcome when we find out. 

CJ, so sorry you have an infection on the incision. Ugh! That was the issue that scared me. Nothing happened this time around but there's always that fear when we have surgery. Praying it clears up soon and you and the little guy will find some peace from feeling icky! :hugs:

Anna, I bet you'll find someone who wants a condo for vacay's who will buy. I know you said there are "some" issues with your neighbors and the city but your living in a prime area where I bet people would like to have a place to stay while on travel. 

Angela, thank you. We'll see what happens the next few days. I'm hoping this won't go to Monday. I'm already over the edge. Doug's parents are coming to celebrate his birthday and they wanted us to take them out to see the house. My heart sinks just thinking it is right at our fingertips and could be that it won't be ours. Doug called his parents to tell them. We're just going out to dinner for his birthday and they'll be able to see their grandbaby. It would be nice if we'd get a phone call saying it went through so we could actually take them to it. God is in control as I've said. My patience stinks though. :winkwink:

Anna, you are really an inspiration with taking baby on vacays. I know it's simple..."just do it". I don't know why it's been so difficult for us to put into place. 

We got the Joovy Zoom 360 in and now I'm ready to start walking with Amelia. I'd like to work up to actual jogging. Oh how things are up in the air about where we're living! I sometimes with things were a bit easier but hey! There are so many people going through so much worse in this world and MANY don't have all that we already have. So counting my blessings is something I'm trying to keep in mind and not focusing on the next best thing.

Well, have a great day ladies. I'm thinking about you all and praying that everyone is doing well and all the baby's are keeping you occupied. I know Amelia is making me laugh with her latest antics!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna! 

CJ, I'm so sorry for the infection. That's always my greatest fear if I have to have a section. I've known several people to have issues with infection, and I'm limited in what antibiotics I can tolerate. :nope: I hope they get you cleared up soon! That's the last thing you (and baby!) need!

Carole, please keep us updated as you are able, sweetie! Every time you're gone a couple days, I think we must be on baby watch lol! We are so excited for you!!

All is well here, just really looking forward to the weekend (when I have some help from hubby with the little guy!) I also have a few errands I need to run this weekend. Then Monday, I will go see my OB for my first visit with her. I'll be 11.5 weeks then, and if she says I can start tapering off the progesterone, I will definitely do that. I started tapering off at exactly 12 weeks with Ethan, but I don't think 3 days or so will make much difference, and I'm not going cold turkey in any event, so I'm looking forward to being DONE with the supps! I'm also looking forward to another scan or at least hb check, so that will be fun (I pray all is well!). I'm 11 weeks today, and SOOO glad to be seeing first tri just about to wrap up! 

Bek, I'm still praying for your home purchase! Any news? 

Hi to Jules, Beth, Steph, Purple and anyone I missed! It's early and I'm still half asleep lol! 

Love and hugs! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Just checking in, it's Friday night and sitting around the campfire. I know sad I'm checking my phone but wanted to see if MA had checked in with news on the house. Fingers crossed no news is good news. 

Have a good weekend!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone! Angela, it occurred to me as I read that the progesterone may be the reason you've had bad ms. I had nausea throughout my whole pregnancy because of the progesterone I was on. Maybe once you taper off you'll start feeling better. :hugs: 3 days shouldn't matter all that much where progesterone is concerned. If your all that concerned you could monitor your numbers and see how you feel and then go right back on it in the case an emergency arises but you've been on it for close to 12wks and if you didn't have problems with Ethan, it seems as though it should be fine. You know your body better than anyone. :winkwink:

Anna, how's the camping trip? My dad told us a story tonight about camping with me. He said I cried and screamed the whole time and they never went camping again after that. :rofl: I was an infant so I would imagine the reasons I didn't like it were either the chill OR considering it was in the Adirondacks it could have been the bugs too along with just having an infant in tow.

AFM: Still no news. Doug called our Loan Officer because he's been getting the runaround with the Nursing Tuition Reimbursement Program. They keep sending him to someone else. We finally got a number and fax number to someone "we THINK" may be in charge but when Doug called today he got the typical messaging system. We gave the Loan Officer the contact information but what it comes down to is if nobody on the Nursing Tuition Remibursement program decided to physically write information pertaining to the reimbursement ending in September and signing on the dotted line along with checking a few boxes....Our Mortgage will be denied and we'll lose out on our down payment. ((sigh))

The odd thing about all this is I keep getting peace about this situation and almost feel as if the Holy Spirit wants me to continue to pack (against my own will as I stopped packing for awhile). Either way I sense that He is with us and will guide our footsteps and somehow make the way.

In other news they just arrested 11 gang members from our area who were dealing drugs around here and causing chaos. While it's good news, it honestly doesn't make me feel much safer. Just a handful of people. Such a sad sort. I guess the sad part is much of it is young men killing each other and they have no sense of understanding how precious life is. Breaks my heart but in another sense my priority lies with making sure my husband, our daughter and myself are safe. I wish there was a way to reach these kids BEFORE they become gang members but how do you block those kids who were raised with parents who are gang members? It's honestly such a HUGE issue. We're 5 hours outside New York City and gangs are more prevalent here than they've ever been. 

Good day today though. Spent time with Dougs parents and then took a ride out to my own parents. They don't always come through when I need them the most but today I felt as though they were trying to cheer us up. We actually had such a good time for the couple of hours we were there. It was good to laugh and smile again. With the hormonal imbalance I sometimes feel as though it's been awhile since I've been happy. One of the women in the IC forum said it took her 1 to 2 years to get back to normal hormonally and she figured it would be worse for someone like me whose been on hormones for over a year to get pregnant and then stay pregnant. Hopefully that will all balance out shortly. It'll be nice to feel normal again. Or at least MY sense of normalcy. :lol:

Have a GREAT weekend everyone! :hug:


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been online for a few days, I tried several times yesterday to post from my ipad and lost long posts 3 times and gave up in frustration:dohh:

Rebekah I am so sorry for all the stress and trouble you are experiencing with the house, I have to admit that I don't understand the system in the US so can't really offer any advice but I pray that things get back on track soon for you and that you don't lose your money.

Angela I completely understand your thinking with the progesterone as I was the same and only weaned myself off at 12 weeks even thought the Dr was telling me earlier that it would be ok. You know that what they are saying makes sense but there is that little part of you that is scared, irrational I know but hey it is the way we feel and we can't help that. I am sure your bubba will be just as perfect as Ethan, hang in there not long to go and no more progesterone and hopfully no more sickness :hugs:

AFM I went to the hospital on Wednesday as my insomnia is so bad that I only got 1 hours sleep and just couldn't face work and didn't feel safe to drive. Weird as I have never had any problems sleeping but as tired as I feel I just can't sleep at night, I can however grab the odd hour here and there in the day. The Dr was brilliant and had signed me off work for the remainder of my pregnancy. I have been getting sleep where I can but I am now plain exhausted and now losing my appetite and experiencing the odd pain but really not sure if labour is around the corner, I really hope so as the weather here has hotted up with temps of 42 degrees C every day which sucks when you are this pregnant:growlmad:

So I am bouncing on my ball every night and doing all I can to get labour started and praying that it starts soon as I really do not want to be induced. If there are any tips you girls can give me I would really appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies! 

I definitely think the progesterone is causing some of my sickness, though probably not all of it. But hoping it gets a lot better once I come off the supps! I go to my OB Monday, and if she says all clear, I will probably begin tapering off starting Tuesday. That's only four days earlier than I did last time, and so I'm thinking that can't make much difference as far as timing. Four weeks, yes, but surely not four days! 

Rebekah, do keep packing, if you feel led to! I think God definitely leads us in times like that! :hugs:

So, I'm already nesting LOL! Washed and organized the newborn clothes I already have this weekend. There is a list a mile long to gt ready for this little one, and my mind is already gearing up about where we'll put the stuff that has to come out of the room that will be baby's. And I'm determined not to wait till seven months lol like I did last time! :haha: it is AMAZING to pull out some of those tiny things, especially in the same wash load as what Ethan is currently wearing. It's like the clothes belong to two different species! :rofl: amazing how fast they grow!

Carole, honey I'm praying you have a smooth and easy labor and delivery, and SOON! I remember that waiting, and pregnancy is no longer fun at 38 weeks! :hugs:

Anna, hope the camping is great! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## caroleb73

Evening all,

Hope you have all enjoyed a great weekend, I had an extremely lazy Friday with me in my pj's all day and then Saturday we popped out to th mall so that DH could buy a toy for Zara. I wanted him to choose something for her as I have bought everything for her so far. 

Rebekah is there any news on the house issue for you ? Everything crossed that it works out :hugs:

CJ huge congrats on the safe arrival of Zac, can't wait to see pics. So sorry to hear you are suffering with an infection, hoping it clears for you real soon :hugs:

I am able to check n here quite a bit lately due to the insomnia, I am awake every night until roughly 4am every day then sleep for 2 hours. Sometimes can sleep an extra 2 hours during the day but that is it:growlmad: I am sure I will get more sleep than this when she is born which I hope is this week as too exhausted.

Looking forward to hearing all your news, take care :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Carole honey! I'm SO sorry about the insomnia! I definitely know how miserable that is! Can you take anything, maybe even just some Benadryl (diphenhydramine Hcl I think). That helped me sleep after Ethan was born. 

Hang in there! Just a few more days and then you'll be tired for different reasons, but so happy! :hugs:

I wish I knew some tricks to bring on labor for you, but nothing I tried worked and I had to be induced. :nope: I have heard some people say bd'ing can help, but we tried that, too and I was just too uncomfortable. See how you feel. :shrug: I'm praying Zara comes soon for you! :hugs:

Hope everyone had a good weekend! We have had busy weekends these last few, as hubby has been catching up on outdoor spring projects, and I'm working on the inside of the house, trying to take things in small pieces so I can get some things accomplished even though I feel like yuck.

First OB appt tomorrow! I will post an update as soon as I can! 

Love and hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Hi al!!

It's Sunday night and I hope everyone had a good weekend. 

MA, sorry no news on the house but I think follow your instincts and you cant go wrong. Fingers crossed all will work out.
:flower:

Carol, I agree with Angela is there anything you can take? I think mentioned it before but my doc subscribed Ambien to help me sleep toward the end, it's safe and is AWESOME!!!

Angela, Good luck on the appt tomorrow! I will check in and hope all goes well ( I'm sure it will). 

AFM, well camping was great except for the fact that something is bothering Jo and she gets up about 5 times a night. :nope: I had thought it was teething, but it's been two weeks now and still no top teeth. I hate to keep giving her advil or tylenol if that's not it. Burt she wakes up screaming! Usually when she wakes up in the night I can put a pacifier in her mouth and she goes right back to sleep but not lately, she takes it out and really screams! So any advice? I wondered if she just wanted to be picked up and held but even when I do that she continues to scream until I give her a bottle. Can she really be that hungry?? The fact of the matter is getting up five times a night is wearing on me and I can't take much more. DH helps, but I need to get to the bottom of things, of why she's getting up so many times. I would let her cry it out if I were sure it wasn't something bothering her. It isn't the camping thing as we took the bed she uses at home for her to sleep in while camping. What I would not give for the two bottle night again. :hissy: Most nights by 4am I give up and bring her into our bed, but even then she wakes up a few times and only settles down after some cuddling and pacifier. The other side of the coin is that according to my sleep book, this is not good for her development. Babies do their growing when they sleep and need several hours of uninterrupted sleep to achieve optimum health. Right now we're lucky if she gets three or four hours and that's just once. The rest of the night is broken into one or two hour stretches. Anyway, any thought are most welcome. Poor DH will have her solo this weekend as of Thursday as I am headed out of town for a girls trip to Sedona Arizona. He will not handle it well. 

On a more positive note so we had another showing today. :happydance::happydance:I think it's a good sign we've had two showing in the first week it's been on the market. So I decided to let myself play and look at some properties. I am now totally depressed. There is so little in our price range for a single family home. I think bank owned will be our best bet but the pickings are slim. When we sell we will want to move fast so we don't inconvenience my parents any more than we have to ( we will live in their mountain home until we find something). I CAN NOT live with my mother. 

So that's all. It's snowing here tonight. Kinda nice to have a few final blasts of spring before summer arrives. 

Have a good night!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Carole, SO SORRY dear friend about the insomnia. I have it and it's just awful. Having it while pregnant wasn't fun. In the last stages I was able to take an Ambian. I think someone else in here took it too because that's where I got it from. I don't remember who though. It was a low dose and didn't do anything to harm Amelia. They won't give it to you until your about 38wks anyways.

No, nothing yet. I'm gathering it will be the next day or two. My parents have called us and told us that if we are denied they will loan us the other half we'd need for the FHA just to get us out of the "war zone" here. That's good news. I'd rather have the USDA because it's a great interest rate and would financially be good for us. The fha will be good but will burden us more financially for a few months. In the end we will pay them by fall but I don't like borrowing from ANYONE. It is nice of them though and I know they care deeply for all our well being. We'll see how it all goes because now our deadline for the commitment letter from the bank to the owners has now expired. :wacko: They haven't said anything negative to our realtor or even brought it up yet but she wanted to let us know because if they get someone who will give them a better deal they now have the right to take it. Honestly the owners are nice and are a small family like us. They can't move until mid July so a few extra days won't hurt. 

I'll give everyone a heads ups. Even if we move to FHA we STILL have to actually qualify. I don't think there's an income limitation but the whole process is stressful after this latest ordeal. It went smoothly until the very last minute.

I'm still feeling quite at peace and know that God is in control. I mean look what happened today? My parents offered to loan us the other half. Totally God. As I said, I'd rather we get the USDA so we don't need to borrow but God has at least opened that door of opportunity should we need it. To Him be all the glory!

Angela, praying for your OB appointment tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing about it when you get back. :hugs:

Anna, could it be a possibility that she may have picked up something from the trip to Mexico? Did you use their water? 

I DO recall Steph having some similar issues with her little one. It could be a growth spurt or a viral infection of some sort. Praying it subsides soon.

SO happy to hear you have another showing. We have found that the homes are overpriced as well until we finally found the one we're trying to buy now. The market is SO crazy. Obviously we're in Central NY so we're cheaper than New York City and places like yours and California. The market is odd everywhere though. I can't really predict anything.

Jules, how are you? Beth, what's going on? CJ, hows that new transition coming with the babes? How is Zoe handling being big sister?Hello to everyone else. My mind is jello so I must go to bed. Or at least TRY.

Love and :hug: to you all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, teething can in fact take weeks. Its when the teeth make their way up through the bone that the pain is the worse, only relieved when they come through the gum. What you're describing definitely sounds like teething pain to me. Zoë has been going on 2 months of night time pain for her 2 year molars :wacko:

Sorry to post and run, we're heading out to run errands. Carole, hoping Zara comes soon for you! Angela good luck with the OB apt. MA hoping things work out, thinking of you too! Hugs ladies, gotta run!


----------



## rottpaw

CJ, I hope the incision infection is clearing up! How are you doing otherwise?

Anna, I agree with CJ, sounds like teething. Unfortunately, it can go on...and on...and on... For awhile! I hope that's all it is and it sounds like her gastro symptoms are all better, right? Ethan started drooling and fussing about his teeth at about two months, and I thought he'd be teething early... Didn't pop his first two teeth out till almost 1 year! Crazy how it works. Hope you can get something worked out that helps with the sleep! I know how frustrating it is. If the Tylenol and Advil helps, it's probably teething pain. 

AFM, appt went well this morning! Will post pic when I can get to desktop. Baby measuring right on (couple days ahead actually) at 11+6. But after my experience with Ethan, being told by multiple ultrasounds that he would be 9 pounds plus, I will no longer freak out if they say measuring ahead or larger. I'm absolutely sure of my dates, and last time their meausrements were off by a pound and a half! so not worried 

CJ, wanted to see if you know anything about the Harmony test for downs/trisomy? Apparently my perinatologist is the first one in town to offer it, and it's non invasive so I'll probably go for it. Curious if you have any thoughts on it? 

Bek, so glad your parents can help with the $ if needed. That will hopefully allow you guys to close as scheduled! I'm praying for your requalification and that it goes smoothly!


----------



## rottpaw

Ps, here is an article I found about our perinatologist offering that new test. I'll be trying to learn as much as I can before having it done! 

https://downsyndromepregnancy.org/atlanta-hospital-announces-use-of-new-prenatal-test-harmony-test-by-ariosa/


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Angela, I was at the talk when the researchers published their data on this at the international genetics conference! It is definitely looking promising, and I would do it if I had the opportunity, but keep in mind it is only a screening test once again, not a diagnostic test. I think in the future it will supplant the triple screen that is currently being routinely offered. Hope this helps a bit! :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks CJ! I am thinking about doing it... I am very thankful that our hospital and OB/peri practices are all so good here and so advanced. They took very good care of us last time and I feel safe with them. That said, even if we got a positive I'm not sure I'm brave enough to have amnio or cv, so I'm not sure if I want to worry myself. :dohh:


----------



## pablo797

Good afternoon all...

Angela, so glad the doc appt went so well!! I have not heard of the test but anything that's non evasive sounds good to me. CJ made an interesting point though, saying it's a screening test not a diagnostic. CJ does that mean it might tell you the odds but not weather or not you have something??? Anyway I will read the article. 

Cj and all thanks for the teething advice. I think you're right, it's teething and just taking awhile. Last night was better and we only got up twice so it seemed like I got a full nights sleep. Cj how is the infection? How are you feeling??

MA, my fingers are crossed that everything will work out. Very great that your parents offered to loan you the $$. I know what you mean about borrowing $$ but in the end, getting out of the war zone is priority. Sounds like it might work out one way or the other, but what a headache. Just one more reason I will not consider our condo sold until the check is in the bank. 

Jules I think it was you who asked a week or so ago about hair loss. About the time I stopped BFing my hair started falling out. I've always had a lot of hair and I was afraid I was going to end up looking like my father, bad comb over and all. Luckily my hair dresser said it often grows back and sure enough I now sport lots of little hair sprouts all over my hair line. I think of your question every time I look in the mirror and always forget to respond. Hope you are well.

Hi to Steph, Beth, Purple ( hope all is well), Vivienne, Chris #1 and #2, and Austin. I am sure I've forgotten tons of folks.

AFM, as I mentioned before, I'm heading to Sedona Arizona for a long girls weekend ( comming back early Sunday to spend mothers day with my mom and daughter). But looking foreword to some quality girl time. We all met where I live now, but it's a transient town and most have moved all over the country. Girls are coming in form California, Utah, Delaware, and Colorado. Very excited to see old friends and get some uninterrupted sleep!!! 

Have a good Monday!!
Anna


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Screening tests allow to pick up on results that may be suspicious, by increasing the odds of something like Trisomy 21. Diagnostic tests are definitive tests looking directly at the baby's cells, which is the only way to know with 100% certainty if something is going on.

The infection seems to be a bit better. The incision is closed up, but still red and yesterday was hurting... I took the last antibiotic pill this morning, thankfully for Zach's gut :-( I just hope there isn't something more brewing...

MA, forgot to answer, Zoë seems to be adapting very well to Zach, she is not at all jealous and tries to help him when he's crying. We are running into behaviour issues, like not listening when we say no screaming (she's developed a liking to shrill screeching :wacko:), which is new since he came, but I'm not sure that's just a toddler thing and would have happened with or without Zach... All and all it is going well, DH takes care of Zoë during the night and early mornings while I do all the newborn care! It's tiring, but I can't imagine my life without either of them now :cloud9:


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, the weekend sounds lovely, and I'm so jealous! Lol! I am just excited for my pedicure in a week or so! :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Here is today's pic of little bean! It's a fuzzy one because my OB doesn't have great equipment. But baby has grown a ton and was jumping around in there, probably because they gave me OJ before my bloodwork! :haha:

I'm posting the pic upside down, because baby looks like he or she is upside down in the right-side-up version of the photo! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rottpaw

thanks CJ! 

Hopefully we will get a negative screen, with no need for amnio or cv, as I'm just not sure I'm comfortable with the invasive procedures... not sure and need to discuss more with hubby, but I'm nearing the end of our perinatologist's window for doing NT screening, so I need to make a decision quick LOL! They only do them to 12.5 weeks, which is basically next monday for me.


----------



## pablo797

CJ, he's soooooooooooo cute!!!! Sorry Zoe is screaming but I think you're right may just be a toddler thing. Jo has recently discovered screaming too. She doesnt do it all the time. It it sure is fun to test the vocal cords. 

Hope the infection is all better and nothing else. Take care. 

Angela, look at that little bean! So sweet. There arguments on both sides for screaming and not, only you and DH can decide what's best for you. Pedicure sounds great , wonder if I have time before my trip.....


----------



## pablo797

Typos sorry, in order: Doesn't, Are, Screening, Or not,


----------



## rottpaw

Lol Anna, I'm usually typing on iPad myself, so i am getting pretty good at decoding messages posted from phones and tablets! :haha: my messages are getting so full of typos that I put a line in my siggie apologizing! :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies!

I hope all is well. SOunds like a LOT of things have been happening.

Rebekah - Yes, keep packing. I believe that Holy Spirit is with you and God will put you where you are supposed to be. I love your Faith and know it will all work out.

Angela - YAY!!! Your bean looks so cute and big! I am so happy for you. Oh by the way, I will be in ATL in July for my dad's 70th bday. He is in the Powder Springs area if you know where that is. Good for you getting a head start on the baby room now! I hope you MS goes away soon. 

CJ - I love your avatar. Z is so precious! It is good to hear that Zoe is being a good big sister. Her screaming is probably a mixture of both being 2 and not being the 'baby' anymore. Whenever my 2 year old niece comes over, she instantly start regressing in her speech and talking baby talk and pointing and grunting at things insteading of using her words. Hopefully the screaming will subside soon .

Carole - Poor thing, I know how terrible it is to have insomonia. I feel for you. Definitely do as Angela suggested and take the benadryl if you can. Please keep us posted. 

Anna - Sorry that Jo is waking up so often, but it does sound like teething. Katelyn did go through this and was waking up a lot. I believe once her teeth broke through she was ok. She still does get up about once every night (which I then take her to our bed cuz I can't sit up for an hour and try and get her to go back to sleep). 

AFM - Still trying to unpack everything and getting used to the house. I will say moving with another person is a VERY different experience from when I moved by myself. I don't know where half my stuff is. I would have organized and labeled the boxes better as well. Oh well. It is what it is. I just don't FEEL like unpacking when I get home from work and after I put Katelyn to bed. I did manage to order several mats for her playroom (the ABC and 1-10 mats). I want to cover the entire floor. Her play area is a sunken room off of the living room and she has gotten really good at climbing up and down the 'step'. 

We have enrolled in Gymboree class, but my daughter is kind of afraid of EVERYTHING! :-(. They have slides and she didn't like the mat to go down the slide, she didn't like the foam tunnel thing to crawl through. She spent most of the class time crying and clinging to me poor thing. I am hoping that as we go she will get used to the stuff and not be afraid. 

Well in addition the move, I FINALLY got a car. We had been a 1 car family for the past 3 months. It was nice to know that we could get along with only 1 car, but what a pain if I wanted to go run to the store really quick and he wasn't home. I bought a used car and paid cash as I did NOT want or can afford to have a car note. The little girl at the bank when I was getting the cashier's check made me feel bad. She asked if I was excited about getting a car and I said yep, I had my limit on what I was gonna spend and when buying used it makes it easier to stick to that limit. She then told me (she was probably 18) that her PARENTS wouldn't let her buy a used car because she was a girl and the would worry about it being safe. LOL. I wasn't too upset. 

Only 3 more weeks left and I am officially done pumping. My goal was to pump until June and come June 1st I will be packing the pump AWAY! I have already begun the countdown. Anyway, sorry for the long post. It has been a while. 

Hi Jules, Viv, Chris 1, CHris 2, Purple, Laura, Charmaine, and anyone else I may have forgotton. i seem to recall a new person joining us about a month ago. Hope everyone is well with babies and pregnancy. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies -

it's been quite awhile since I've posted - nothing really new except the same old stuff: reflux getting a bit worse, teething seems to be painful for him ,poor thing, he is sitting in the swing biting his hands with a vengeance right now and drooling all over everything, when he should be taking a nap. of course when he isn't drooling, he's spitting everything up, he goes through these fits where he will spit up almost half of what he eats then yells for more. and it happens after a big burp....he does the burp fine then about 3 seconds later it sounds like he is throwing up as is comes out as a "bleehhhh". :wacko: He's been averaging about 4 or 4.5 oz every feed but sometimes, at least once a day, he eats 6oz, sometimes 7. He just had 5 oz, big spitup, 2 more oz, little spit, 2 more oz, no spit. I think with all the spitup it averaged about 7oz. sigh. can't wait for the spitup to be over! he is soaked, I'm soaked, burp cloths are soaked, bigs are soaked and I think there is a big wet spot on the sofa. time to get into another outfit for all of us!

He had been doing fantastic sleeping, of course last night was crap. but I'm not discouraged, his gas has been so bad last night and today that I'm not surprised. poor thing.

Rebekah - I hope all goes well on the house! You deserve to get in there!

Angela - Love the scan pic, hope you get to feeling better soon!

CJ - love the pic! I had a staph infection too with my incision and it tunneled to about 4 inches on either side so I truly feel your pain. Get some rest in when you can.

Anna - your weekend sounds lovely. sleep!!!! Sorry about the teething, I can only imagine what I'm in for as it hasn't been keeping Poppy awake at night.

Carole - you are down to a few days, dear. Hang in there, hope it goes smoothly! praying for you!

Jules - hi! how's Gabby! How much is she eating per feed? and how often? sometimes Poppy can go 4 hours without eating but mostly it is 2.5 - 3 hours still.

I've got a huge orthopedic surgeon appt thursday for my knees, it is a new guy recommended to me by my cardiologist, whom I trust fully. Hoping to get some answers but know I will have to do damn physical therapy AGAIN for months before I get real answers.

Hi to everyone I missed, I was going to write more but he still hasn't fallen asleep and he needs a nap so I'm off to get him to go down for a nap.

b


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Wow Steph! Lots going on. The packing, unpacking and moving bit. ((sigh)) I hear you. I'm VERY anal about packing and I'm finding that it's NOT like it used to be. I actually had time to put everything in organized 5gallon bins with bubble wrap. Each box was marked by room. Um, NOT happening very good this time. I'm lucky if I throw things in the stinking bins. :rofl: I have Doug put most of the packed bins upstairs but it feels as though we haven't made a dent. ESPECIALLY with all the little kids toys and Gear. :wacko:

Steph, When did you start little one on solids? Amelia is doing 2nd stage foods. I've got her on the organic baby food. I'll make some things and give them to her but I've pretty much given in to the organic store bought baby foods for now. She's into carrots, oatmeal, blueberries, banana's, peaches, pears (sort of), peas she's getting used to. I'll start her next week on spinach and the following week on broccoli. She's starting to really notice our regular foods and looks frustrated after having a bottle like she wants regular foods. I'm just not sure when she can "HANDLE" the finger foods. Is it 9 months? I remember you saying Katelyn almost choked on those puffs. I'm neurotic something awful. :rofl: Just want to know she'll be okay and focus on the right time. 

Beth, Amelia is 7 months and she's still spitting up. Not as bad as it "could" be but I don't have a clean shirt in the bunch anymore. ALL of them seem to have spitup stains. ((sigh)) wouldn't take it back for the world though.

Praying for your ortho. appointment. :hugs:

STILL no call today. :wacko: The bank lenders REALLY want to send me over the edge! :lol: I'll let everyone know when we do. lol

Love and :hug: to you all!


----------



## animalcracker

HAPPY BIRTHDAY REBEKAH!!!​:hugs2::friends::hug::cake::dust::flow:

Happy, happy day lovely lady!!:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!! :hi:

Goodness, I was so behind, but I just caught up! :flower: How is everyone doing?

JuneBug - yikes, I am so sorry about the infection. Beth had an infection too I remember. I do hope you feel better and oh my, how adorable is Zac?! What a cutie patootie!!!

Rebekah, my friend! I hope you have a wonderful birthday today. I practically melted to the floor when I saw Amelia's latest picture on FaceBook (the one where she is wearing the outfit your aunt and cousin bought her). She is just one stunningly beautiful baby. You must stare at that face all day!!

I am so sorry to hear you are still going through the housing woes :( But it's great that your parents are there with a loan JUST in case. Please keep us updated:hugs:

Beth! How are you honey? How is poppy doing? As far as eating goes, Gabby is eating on average 4oz every 3 hours. Sometimes (rarely) 5oz every 4 hours. I was worried for a while about her feeding because for the longest time, she was only eating about 3oz every 3 hours and I was reading that some babies are up to 6, 7 even 8oz by that age. It's only recently she's eating 4 - 5oz/feed now. Her doctor says it is normal and that she's on target for growth so I shouldn't worry. She has another appointment with the pediatrician on Friday (another shot! *sob!* This time I will not cry! ROFL!)

Speaking of drooling - Gabby is also quite the drooler these days and gnaws on her little hand too. I didn't even consider teething! Maybe she's teething too? I thought it was too early - but I was wrong about that after googling it. 

Steph - how is the new house? How is Katelyn doing? :hugs:

Anna - Arizona sounds like fun!! I know you also recently went camping, I always wanted to do that but never had the chance! Maybe I will go camping with Gabby when she is older :) I'd have to go alone though or with friends because hubby is NOT the camping type! He is a hotel snob!! :rofl:

Anna - as far as hair falling out, I had asked Rebekah about it too who said that it might not happen. But I really think it will lol. Only because my hair was NEVER this thick before pregnancy! It looks really good ROFL!! I look in the mirror every morning to check to see if it's coming out yet! I'm not losing ANY hair at all which isn't normal so I am waiting, waiting....keep your fingers crossed that something weird happened during pregnancy and I get to keep my lush hair :rofl: :rofl:

Carole - how are you feeling? So close now! I also had insomnia near the end of my pregnancy. I couldn't get comfy at all - very frustrating. Not too long to go now, hang in there honey!

Angela - the Harmony test sounds interesting! How are you feeling? I hope the nausea goes away soon for you. What a great scan pic:cloud9: I am curious to know if you will be having a boy or a girl!

AFM, I am now back to work - I started last Wednesday. I work from home and have a great nanny who Gabby loves! She takes her to the park and for walks and she's really great with her. I still wish I would win the lottery though, so I don't have to work LOL. I'm just over it, you know? I want to be a stay at home mom. I'm over corporate life and the rat race :wacko:

Gabby is doing GREAT and she is growing like a weed! I can't wait to hear how much she weighs on Friday at the Dr's office. She is such a happy child and the things I do to get a smile out of her would have you ladies in hysterics! I dance and sing around the house like a crazy woman! :rofl:

She is SO happy first thing in the morning! When I am changing her diaper and clothing I swear she is trying to communicate with me with her eyes and the sounds she makes. It's so adorable! :cloud9: I encourage her to 'tell me a story' and she babbles away. I just love our little morning 'conversations.' Ah, I don't know what I ever did without my girl - she is truly the light of my life:cloud9:

Well, back to work for me (boo). Hope everyone is having a great week!!! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!! I just ate my lunch and it's only 10:45 is that bad??

Jules, so good to hear from you! Gabby sounds like one happy baby and I am so happy you have a good nanny. However I agree, wish I could stay home too. I've two lottery tickets in my wallet, fingers crossed. It's funny I always thought that I would be a woman who wanted a career and family. Shocks the hell out of me that I'd rather stay home. On another note hope the hair stays!!! Glad all is well if not a little hectic. Oh and if you want to go camping I'll take you any time!

Ma, I know Jo is a little older, but we still have her on puréed food only. I make most of her food, but when I buy it I still have to buy the stage 2. Last weekend camping I accidentally bought stage three and she choked and gagged... Definately not ready. Still have fingers crossed all will work out re house. Hang in there! Ohhh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!

Steph, LOL on packing and unpacking. My DH and I have very different ideas of how it should be done. Drives me crazy. Glad you are settling into the new neighborhood. woohoo on being done with pumping! You get a gold star for sticking with it as long as you did. I just finished the new Tina Faye book and she talkes about the breast feeding guilt. YOu are a rock star!!! 

Carol, haven't heard from you in a few days hope all is well and wondering of there is a new baby!????

Angela, how ya feeling today??

Beth, How's poppy??? What r u up to these days?? Hope the appointment with the doctor goes well. Knees are the worst. Ok backs are pretty bad too, but knees are so crucial and they seem to get messed up pretty easy. I hope all goes well.

CJ, hi! 

AFM, besides being a total pig and eating my lunch hours early, I am very excited to get out of town for a little girl time. On the flip side I am so sad to be leaving my baby. I haven't been separated from her yet and I already miss her. But... Getting to see my best girlfriends is about the only thing that could make me do it. It does reaffirm my decision not to go back to flying for the airlines. I could not imagine being separated for her days at a time, every week. NO WAY!!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! I will be thinking of you all as I sit by the pool or hikin the canyons. Sorry had to rub it in a little! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Birthday Rebekah!!!!! YAY!!! I hope you are doing something fun and fantastic!!!!!

As for your questions regarding solids do you mean like real food? Because I still give Katelyn stage 2 foods, sometimes stage 3. She doesn't really like the stage 3 textures so, I tend to keep to stage 2. Now that she has two little teeth (still wondering where those top teeth are!) and that she is 1, the dr said to give her anything she wants that is soft and doesn't pose a chocking hazard. She now eats the puffs (she gums them) and eggs, and turkey, chicken, pasta. But I waited until she was about 11 months before I started to give her stuff like that. I did wait until she was about 8-9 months before I tried giving her the puffs and stuff and then decided she wasn't ready. However my neighbor (previous neighbor)across the street has a daughter exact same age as Katelyn (born on the same day) and she was eating cheerios at 6 months and regular food by 9/10 months. Of course it also helps that she has about 8-10 teeth! If you do decided to try and give her something in the next month or so, make sure Doug is home so you don't freakout if she gags on it and spits it up. LOL

As for the packing, I am like you, I had boxes labeled by room and by amount 1 of 12 etc. I would also put a brief description of the contents. This time around it didn't happen that way, AND to make matters worse, when my hubbys friends helped us move (he insisted that he and his friends could do it and thus save us money in not hiring moves), they put ALL the boxes into 2 rooms. So then I had to lug the boxes out and into their correct room! So not efficient! I hope your packing is better organized and goes smoother!

Beth - I hope Poppy is doing ok. For the teething, don't know if you have tried Hyland teething tablets or not, but they work great. They are homeopathic, however I still used them sparingly (twice a day for about 2-3 days). I found it a nice alternative when I didn't want to have Katelyn on Tylenol all day long .

Jules -Glad to hear that Gabby is doing well and is such a happy baby! Sorry that you are back at work, however it is cool that you get to work from home and don't have to worry about travel time to and fro. I hear feel ya on the lottery. I always wanted to be a stay at home mom actually. I do love my job, but I would give it up in a minute if we could afford for me to. Fingers crossed you don't cry on Friday when Gabby gets her shots!

Anna - Glad you get some big girl time. I think it is a needed thing to go out every now and then sans daughter for sanity reasons! It also gives your hubby some daddy and baby time . I think if that were my husband, when I came back on Sunday he would disappear for about 6 hours LOL. You have fun and drink a yummy fruity drink for me!!!

Hi to everyone else! Carole - we are on pins and needles waiting to hear if you are indeed in labor or if baby has arrived !

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! 

I'm so sorry this will be a quick post, but will check in again tomorrow. Today was just a rough day with the nausea and feeling exhausted. 

Steph, I would LOVE to meet up when you come in July! Maybe we can get Laura to come too! powder springs is not far from where I live, maybe 30 mins or so. Would love to see you; do please keep me posted on your trip! :hugs:

Rebekah, any word from the bank? And ive got some thoughts for you on the feeding solids, just need to post those tomorrow in longer post. 

Beth, hang in there honey! The spitup doesn't last forever, I promise! I know it feels like forever! 

Lou, how are you doing honey? 

CJ, how's that little boy? Hope you are not too exhaustd and are able to enjoy! 

Jules, I know how you feel about the rat race. I was SO over working when I quit, and was so blessed to be able to do it. But at least you can work from home, and that will make a huge difference! 

Anna, I hope the trip is AWESOME, and I'm so jealous! 

Carole honey, any news!?

Hugs to all and especially anyone ive missed! I'm so sorry I'm just wiped today and didn't get to take notes. 

AFM just hanging in. Started tapering off my progesterone as of yesterday. Felt GREAT yesterday, awful today, so assuming it is just due to hormone swings as my body adjusts to the changing levels. If I was brave enough would just go cold turkey, but... Not brave enough lol! So will take at night only then, starting Saturday will take every other day till maybe tues then stop. Also had a migraine today which just wears me out. Bleh! 

Okay off to bed and the blessed relief of a zofran! Hugs and love to all!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA but it has been crazy, it was m birthday on the 9th and we had dinners set up with different people over a few days, totally exhausting. Rebekah was it your birthday on the 9th as well ?

As for baby I started having real contractions on Tuesday night for a few hours and then they stopped:growlmad: I have had a few episodes since but nothing established. Dr checked me and reckons it could be any day but if i haven't delivered by Sunday then she will give me a membrane sweep to hopefully get things going. I just want her here now as she measured 4.2 kgs when scanned on Wednesday and if she goes over 4.6 they will make me have a c section which I want to avoid.

I need to go back and read all your posts and respond, sorry been rubbish the last week.

Enjoy the weekend ladies:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Carole, I know it is stressful as you see baby's weight climb like that, but try to remember (and be vocal about this to your dr if you really don't want a section) - they can be WAY off on those measurements. They told me Ethan would be well in excess of 9 pounds, and he was born vag at 7.5 pounds! So knowing that, don't let them push you into a section - if you don't want one - can they induce before then if you would prefer that?


----------



## caroleb73

Thanks Angela I will definitely stand my ground as will only agree to csection if baby or I are in danger. 

The past 2 days I have been having increased pains in my vjayjay that are like someone stabbing me, I had milder ones of these before but these are agony and make me scream out. Contractions have stopped so don't know what's going on. I also asked the Dr about meds to help me sleep but they will not prescribe you anything here:cry: I am holding out all hope on my sweep working tomorrow as I now really need labour to start as just so exhausted and uncomfortable. I sound so whingey and ungrateful but I don't mean it that way at all just done with pregnancy and now wanting to move onto the "being a mum" phase.

Sorry for selfish post, will catch up on all your updates tomorrow and respond. Good night and god bless :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Carole honey I just saw you posted on 35+ a few minutes ago. It must be middle of the night where you are, poor girl! More insomnia? 

I had some serious pains like you're describing, and i think it was Ethan kicking my cervix. We were out to dinner the first time it happened, and I really had a hard time not jumping around and screaming right there in the resto! I think that is normal and yes, it REALLY hurts. Scary, too bc it feels like baby is going to kick right through something lol! 

Hugs, you are SOOOO close! Hang in there sweetie!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Mothers day to all you wonderful Mommies. I'm very blessed to have such a wonderful circle of first time Mommies to share on this magnificent journey.


----------



## rottpaw

Aww, thanks Steph! We love you and happy mothers day to you as well! :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy mothers day ladies!!!! :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks CJ! How are you feeling?


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Mothers Day to all of you wonderful ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

rottpaw said:


> Thanks CJ! How are you feeling?

Tired! He's an easy baby though compared to miss Z, he's just such a pig and I'm up 3-4 times per night to nurse him. I know it's temporary so I have no problems doing it, I just need to nap more during the day with him!

How are you feeling Angela? I hope the nausea has improved!


----------



## pablo797

Hello ladies and happy mother's day to all!!! 

Angela, hope you are feeling better today! 

Carol, oh sweetie I know how hard those last few days/ weeks can be. Hang in there and find a pool!! I think it helps to relieve the weight of the baby on your body if you can float around. Fingers crossed that baby comes soon. We want to meet that little girl! 

CJ, oh little man eating away!! Yes nap! I know it's hard but you need it! Hope you get some sleep soon. 

Ma, what's up with the house??

AFM, the girls weekend was awesome although I was a little lame. I went to bed really early most nights as I was so tired and wanted to take advantage of as much sleep as possible. It was really good to see my old girlfriends. But it made me grateful for all you ladies. They were talking about all these friends they have at home with kids, and my reality is that I have no friends where I live that have kids so I rely heavily on my chat room friends for answers to parenting questions. I just want to say how thankful I am to have you all. Helps when you feel isolated. Anyway, also motivated to get my ass in gear and loose some weight. It was painfully obvious on vacation that I was the heaviest by far!! Need to loose a good 20lbs!!! So I am going to investigate weight watchers today. Obviously need some help. I exercise a pretty good amount, it's the food I put in my mouth that seems to be the issue. So frustrating!! Ok sorry rant over. Hope everyone is well and hope everyone had a great mommy day!!!!


----------



## pablo797

Me again, just joined weight watchers on line!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay anna! So glad the trip was fun! Try not to stress about the weight (then i should take my own advice lol! :dohh:) but yes, positive changes can help it come off faster. 

CJ i remember well how exhausting those early days are. But in retrospect it was crazy to me what a short part of the first year they really were... Most of my trouble in year one was from my own insomnia issues, not from Ethan. Let's hope this second baby is as great a sleeper as Ethan! 

Thanks for those who've asked how I'm feeling. I'm almost done tapering off the progesterone and have, generally, been feeling a bit better the last few days. I'll either let the one I took last night be the last dose, or I will stick to my original plan and take one more tomorrow night. I know it probably makes zero difference which is why I like the idea of quitting with last night's dose, but then I think after something like 120 doses, can I really not suck it up for the last dose? Lol. I will probably decide tomorrow night. I'll be SO glad to be done with the supplements, just for the mental boost of making progress if nothing else. And hopefully, I will feel a LOT better off the extra progesterone.:happydance:

Other than that, I basically need a whole new wardrobe for summer. I've got NOTHING summer weight, in terms of maternity clothing. .im down to my last Pair of shorts that I can "rubber band" and wear, so I went to Kohls last night to see what I could find... And found TWO items. This is not enough clothes for an entire summer lol! Next stop Gap... I found most everything there last time and not too expensive. I will also try a local consignment shop that I think carries maternity as well as kids' clothes. Just need something comfy and lightweight!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey Ladies,

Happy Belated Mother's Day! :hug: Though I'm a day late and a dollar short. :rofl: 

Carole, looks as though we have the same birthday. Happy belated birthday to you as well! :hugs:

Angela, glad that your starting to feel better now that the progesterone is being tapered off. 

Did Carole have her baby yet? I'm been MIA!

I'm sorry I've missed a lot. I haven't been getting email updates for some reason. I came by and found it had logged me out. I forgot my password and had to deal with that and here I am. I'm absent minded but have missed you all terribly! I pray you all had a lovely Mother's Day. I agree with you all. You've become such lovely friends. I'd love to meet and Disney sometime with our beautiful kids.

AFM: Several things have popped up. I found out my cousins wife is pregnant after trying a couple years. :happydance: I'm so happy for them. He's doing our closing for the house so I'll be sending him a package of fun mommy items for her. Does anyone have an idea for a little Mommy to be basket? I'm HORRIBLE with creativity lately. Any ideas for a little something to get the excitement running for both parents would be good. I'll get something later for the shower when that comes. Right now I wanted something special for the couple!

Angela, Since your a lawyer....how much do people pay a lawyer for closing? My cousin won't take money from me. He never does with family. Doug and I are going to give him what we think he is worth anyways. He's got a baby on the way and it's his business. If we couldn't afford it, we wouldn't pay him a huge amount but God has blessed us with finances so we want to make sure he gets a little something for his services.

So, I guess that will be an insight to what's happening with the housing issue. I was antsy this weekend. The seller's realtor was VERY aggressive and kept saying they had someone else in line to buy the place. The bank was set to loan us the money and they were trying to get USDA to give an exception. We received the call today that they accepted and we go to the bank to sign the letter of acceptance. :yay:

We took a ride out to the house today just to get some excitement and it's beautiful. They did the work (hopefully well) and now we wait for them to leave mid july (we hope) when THEIR home is free. Hopefully everything will move a bit smoother now. I'm just resting on the fact that we'll be in a safer neighborhood and for now on one floor together while we work out plans to ttc come January. Right now I'm perfectly happy and content with what we have. God is good and I give him ALL the glory!

So now we're packing and I'm VERY overwhelmed with packing. It'll get done and we have time thank goodness!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## pablo797

Oh MA I am soooooo relieved!! So happy to hear all has worked out with the house!!! Thank goodness!! As for a gift idea for a mom to be I got a cute one from a friend that was a survival package. It had a bunch of odds and ends for surviving the first month or so. I.e. a pack of gum for when you don't have time to brush your teeth, a granola bar for when you don't have time to eat. A bottle of inexpensive but nice perfume for when you don't have time to shower ... You get the idea. You can be as creative as you want and go as high end or low end as you feel like. I thought it was cute and you could always include some little stuff for baby too. 

Angela, how ya feeling ??? Are you done with progesterone?? 

Carol, how are you today?? Baby??

AFM, Angela you are right I should not stress the weight too much, but alas my vanity gets the better of me and stress I do. So I just feel good about taking a step in the right direction. You can sit and whine, or you can get up and do something about what's bothering you. I prefer to be the get up and do. No news on our house. A few more showings but no takers yet. Holding onto the belief that everything happens when it should and the universe will work it out in good time. Other than that Jo is sick yet again with a cold so I was up at 5 with her this am and she slept on top of me most of the night. One of these days we will have a healthy baby that sleeps on her own and I will dance around my house in bursts of joy. Until that time I am drinking one big ass cup of coffee. Also reading 50 shades of grey. My girlfriends on the girls weekend told me I had to read it. FYI It is SAUCY!!! Probably borderline but my husband has reaped the rewards. Texted him for a quickie after work yesterday. Sorry TMI. Anyway have a Good Wednesday !!


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls

Rebekah - it sounds as if things are going smoothly with the new house? I have my fingers crossed for you that things continue to progress - not too long until the move! BTW, thank you so much for your awesome recipe postings on FaceBook -I love the vegan recipes you have posted so far. I am going to make the orzo this week.

Anna - congrats on joining us with Weight Watchers! Honey I have double to lose than you do lol. I do understand how you feel - it's not just vanity, it's nice to feel good about yourself. Also I have a whole wardrobe of size 6 - 8 clothes I refuse to replace! I'm going to get into my favorite jeans again if it's the last thing I do!! :rofl:

I'm not sure how many points you have, but I will tell you that in order for my stubborn ass to lose ANYTHING I gave up the weekly extra points and just stuck to my daily allowance. The weight is now flying off - I am down 10lbs already. I am sure most of that (in the beginning) was water weight.

Can we talk about post pregnancy periods for a minute? I know - TMI - but I am dying over here. This is my second period following giving birth. The first one wasn't too bad but this one is killing me. The flow is crazy and I am experiencing awful headaches. They feel like migraines. Did any of you ladies experience similar? I don't have any cramps or backaches, just a very heavy flow and these crippling headaches. I can't wait for my period to be over.

How is everyone else doing? Love to all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Anna, Great Idea! I'll add some things for my cousin (a male) too. Maybe some comical items for them both with a small token for baby. THIS will be fun!


Jules, glad you like the meals. We're having fun making them too!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies hope you are all having a fab day:flower:

I have been totally rubbish at updating the past week but just struggling with the final stages of pregnancy and absolutely no sleep.

Angela I am so happy that you are starting to feel a little better, hopefully the remainder of your pregnancy will fly by smoothly and quickly:hugs:

Rebekah i am so relieved that everything is now back on track with the house, you will be making your perfect family home before you know it and your old neighbourhood will be a distant memory :hugs:

Anna and Jules well done on the weight watchers i am sure the baby weight will melt away before you know it :hugs:

AFM just back from the hospital and Zara is now measuring 4.7 kilos so they have booked me in for induction on Sunday night as she needs to come out before she gets too big. Really can't wait to meet her :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck Carole, thinking of you!


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning ladies! 

I'm FINALLY off the progesterone, and beginning to see and feel the light at the end of the first tri tunnel! :happydance::happydance: I've been feeling a bit better, both nausea wise and energy wise, so I know that was affecting me a fair bit. I'm so thankful those supplements exist, but also glad to see them disappear into the rear view mirror! :thumbup: I'm actually feeling well enough today to drop Ethan with a neighbor and go get my hair cut, which hasn't been done in MONTHS (and I hate the scruffy frumpy feeling I get when my hair is just a rats nest!), so YAY for that lol! Aso pedicure this weekend, and shopping in Ernest for summer maternity clothes, which I I'm in need of QUICK lol!

In the end we decided not to do the NT Scan and harmony test. I was excited to do it this time, but hubby was SERIOUSLY concerned (like we had an argument about it) that if it was bad news, whether a false positive or a true one, I'd be a wreck the next six months, and he is probably right. We argued about it but I wasn't prepared to do it without his support, in case it really WAS bad news! :nope: so, we will just do what we did with Ethan , and go for our anatomy scan at 18-19 weeks and hopefully everything will be looking perfect then! 

Anna, I'm :rofl: at the quickie! I'm sure your hubby was delighted! I know mine would be! My sex drive when pregnant is below zero, and poor guy, he always talks hopefully about "all these women" he has heard about that wanted sex 24/7 when preggo. Poor guy, that hasn't happened to me in either pregnancy! :haha:

Jules, I am sorry about the painful periods! I actually found mine to be MUCH better after Ethan was born...really hoping I have the same experience this time! But I had hideous periods all my life till I got pregnant. It makes me wonder if something was wrong with my hormones even early on in my life (periods were awful even when I was a teenager). Hopefully, your body is just getting used to "normal" again and you'll be fine with them shortly. :hugs:

Rebekah, so glad the house is back on and I know we are ALL so ready to see you guys get out of the place you're in now! :happydance:

Carole!!:happydance::happydance: at last you at going to meet sweet Zara in person! Induction isn't so bad really... Mine went pretty much by the book and I'm sure you will be FINE!! Please keep us updated! :hugs: so, so excited that we are on baby watch for this weekend! 

Okay girls gotta run. How is everyone else? Steph, CJ, Chris, Lou, Beth, Viv, and anyone I'm so sorry if I missed!?

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Glad to hear you're feeling better Angela!

Little Z has been doing better at night, only nursed twice the last few nights si I've been getting 6.5-7 hours of sleep nightly. We're having family pics done today with the kiddies in matching rompers.

I hope i get the OK to take up running and yoga at my apt. Only 12.2 lbs to go, but I need it more for my mood, although I am doing better than after miss Z!

MA so excited for you that things worked out for the house!


----------



## rottpaw

CJ glad all is well and I'm so jealous that you have the ENERGY to run, with a one month old lol! I was sooooooooo far from having the capacity for any extra activity at that point that it wasn't even funny! :haha:


----------



## pablo797

Afternoon ladies!! 

CJ I meant to check in on you. I forgt you suffered from PPD or something similar with the first so was wondering how you were doing. Can't wait to see the pictures!! Please post some here as I am the last person on the planet not on Facebook.

Carol!! I am so excited for you, at last you get to meet little Zara. I had my induction scheduled as I was late then went naturally. If that were to happen would you still have c section???

Jules, thanks for the welcome into the weight watchers club. I didn't think I ate that much but when u start tracking it you realize how all the little (cheese and crackers) things add up. I agree that I want to try and not use the extra points, but I blew that yesterday... Story to follow. Anyway great news on your weight loss and keep up the good work!!

Beth, steph, what's up?

MA, glad you liked the idea and yes you can make it very personal, that's what I liked about it. Hope the packing thing doesn't drive you too crazy. I think we might be in the same boat soon, fingers crossed.

AFM, baby still sick so I took off work today. She probably could have gone to day care today but she looked so miserable, eyes and nose running that it broke a mommy's heart so it's a mommy and baby day today. When work gets busy again I will not have the ability to be so flexible so I'm taking advantage. Also recovering from yesterday, long day made longer by the fact that my mother, who looks after Jo on Wednesdays, left our neighborhood and drove home to denver ( hour and a half away) with the car seat in the back of her car. She can't lift the car seat with the baby in it, so she takes the baby out first. Well she forgot she had the car seat still in the car and she doesn't have a cell phone. So DH tried to catch her on the highway with no luck and had to go all the way to Denver and back for the car seat. In the mean time I couldn't make dinner as we had nothing and I couldn't go to the store because no car seat. I wouldn't be able to go to work today as I would not have been able to drop the baby off at day care. So we ordered Chinese take out and ate at 10:00 last night. Thus blowing all my points for weight watchers. I snacked on cheese and crackers and red wine until DH got back. My Mother felt terrible but we've got to get her a cell phone!!

On a positive note, we have two more showings today. Fingers crossed they go well. There are two houses in our price range for sale near by that would be great for us but we can't make a move until we sell. 

Have a great Thursday !!! Anna


----------



## animalcracker

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETH!!!​:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Have a wonderful day honey and I hope you get incredibly spoiled today!!


----------



## rottpaw

Aww thank you Jules, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETH! :hugs:

Anna I am so sorry about the carseat! That sucks! I got to where I left the carrier in, too but at least I could not forget it lol. Then when you graduate to the bigger/convertible seat, there are new problems like not being able to swap seat between cars as easily lol! Iwas kind of bummed when we switched and I realized we now have to take my car EVERYWHERE bc of th seat being in it. My car is very safe, but hubby's is even better and I prefer to be in it when we can. But I love having him in the bigger seat as it just feels so much safer. 

I'm off for a pedicure this afternoon then some maternity clothes shopping. It is Mommy Pampering Week Lol! Wish me luck, I basically need a whole new closet of clothes to get through summer as have NOTHING I can wear. Sigh. I hate shopping when I NEED things. It never fails that I can never find something when I need it!

Hugs!


----------



## rottpaw

Ps Carole I see you lurking, sweetie! Hope you are doing well. Ae you excited for tomorrow!? I guess it is a lot sooner now in your time zone! :hug:


----------



## animalcracker

Happy Saturday girls!

So night before last, we decided to stop swaddling Gabriella. I was dreading it as she loves the swaddle and sleeps soundly, but she is literally like a caterpillar - she starts off sleeping on one end of the pack n play (which is next to my bed) and I'll wake up in the middle of the night and she's wiggled to the other end! I was paranoid about keeping her in the swaddle as she is so mobile, I was terrified she would end up on her stomach and not be able to roll back, so I finally got rid of the swaddle.

I am so relieved because she has slept soundly (7 hours) wearing just a Sleep n' Play for the past 2 nights! :thumbup: Goodbye swaddle! 

So today we are clearing out our garage so I can FINALLY get my little home gym going. All of my equipment is really hard to use as it's squished in one corner and now I am going to space it out :happydance:

Work is crazy right now. I actually got a promotion while I was on maternity leave which is nice, but I am in a brand new role called 'scrum Master' which means I am working with the software development team tracking our software development and releases. It's a challenge wrapping my arms around this new role and I have to go to training at the start of June. There's a lot to learn, but it's good to learn new things, so I'm excited :thumbup:

Angela and Carole - how are you feeling? Carole, if I am not mistaken you're getting induced tomorrow, right? I have everything crossed for you honey, I can't wait to see pics!

Steph, Beth, JuneBug, Rebekah, Anna - how are you all? I'm sorry if I missed anyone - hope you are all enjoying your weekend!


----------



## caroleb73

Hey ladies sorry but real quick update, earlier today I started having contractions and then lost my mucus plug. They stopped after a few hours but have started again this evening only stronger so this might be it for me. Hoping it continues and I don't have to be induced but will update you when I can x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck Carole!


----------



## rottpaw

So excited for you Carole! We can't wait to meet sweet Zara! :hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Best of luck Carole!! :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Good luck Carole!!! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Just checking in case Carole has posted any news! I LOVE when this thread is on baby watch!!!

Hugs and hope everyone had a great weekend! We took Ethan to a local food festival today. Like a sampling where you can taste fare from lots of different local restaurants. Some of them are already favorites of ours, but it was awesome to get out in the sunshine on such a beautiful day. A bit hot for my taste (mid 80's with intense spring sun) but it was breezy enough to be pleasant. Ethan seemed to enjoy his chicken fingers and barbeque!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Good Luck Carole! :hugs:

Hi ladies. Amelia has been odd the past few days. She's napping different, her normal afternoon nap has gone from 4pm to 5pm. She's been whiney and her feedings went from 8oz to 4 or 5 oz. She's also shaking her head like No! I'm not sure if this is teething or an ear infection. Anyone have any idea's. I don't want to make an appointment to the pede's unless it's something serious. What do you all think?! :shrug:

Angela, sounds like a great time! I think we have something similar in a couple weeks. Not sure if Doug will have the day off or not.

Your like me. We can handle 70's but today 80's was awful. We need another air conditioner. :wacko: If we don't buy one now, we won't have it by July when we move again.


----------



## rottpaw

Bek I am definitely a cool weather lover! I would never make it here in the summers without a/c!

Amelia may just be going through a growth slowdown (did she have a spurt recently?). Particularly after about six months, we noticed some changes to Ethan's napping and feeding routines. Between six and twelve months he drank a lot less than I wanted him to, but dr, explained they start to slow down on appetite sometimes in that age range. 

If she has an ear infection, I would expect a fever. That said, Ethan had fluid in his ears after an infection and was tugging at his ear, but no fever. If she has no fever might give it a couple days and see?


----------



## rottpaw

Ps still anxiously awaiting news from Carole! :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Even I'm here checking for news on Carole!!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all, Jo is napping before I have to go to work, so time for a quick post. Wanted to see if carol had posted yet ... Good luck sweetie!!!! 

MA, If she has a fever and it's low my money is on teething. I read an article recently that explained that the some of the nerves along the jaw and the ears are shared and that's why they pull on their ears when they teeth. A low fever is common, but if it's a high fever or your worried I'd have her checked out. 

Svet, good to see you, what r u up to?

Jules, Yehhh for the home gym! Just finishedy first week of weight watchers. It is interesting tracking where I spend my calories. Darn glasses of wine!! I used some of my excess points this last week but am hoping to cut that down this week now that I have a hang of things. 

AFM, getting over the cold both Jo and I got. Wooooo was it a doozy, short but mean. I still have a bad cough she never got, and she's got a bit of a runny nose but nothing much. Glad to say we are sleeping much better!!!! Wooohoooo and I think the top two teeth are just about ready to pop through. That's about all for me, hope everyone had a nice weekend, sounds like it. We went for a couple of walks with the dog and to a birthday party for a friend's two year old yesterday. Have a surprise party tonight for a friend's 40th. Anyway, have a good day!!! Good luck carol!!!!! Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!
seems like forever since I've posted! Thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes!! 37 isn't so bad!!! :) Poppy gave me yummy chocolates and Charlie gave me a new smartphone! One of these days I'll set it up! :)

We are going back to the ped today as more projectile vomiting this morning, as well as on Sat (nice thing to wake up to on your bday!) and Sunday! this makes 5 times in 2 weeks - we went after the first time and was told it was nothing. Well when his little body convulses and he heaves and has 4 bursts of vomit, it's not "nothing". Charlie's coming home from work to come with us as we are getting answers today! :growlmad:

the teething is still going strong - he gnaws on the pacifier so much he broke one! he is really going to town on the gnawing, sometimes he will bit his fists so much it brings tears to his eyes. and the drool....ohhhh yuck. constant faucet - it is making a little breakout on his chin! not so bad but I notice.

he is sleeping from about 10:30 or 11 until about 6:30-7 so that is wonderful. and he is so much fun, except for the vomiting, that really bothers him. He is eating so much too....but on the days of the vomit, he is spooked and will only eat 2oz about every hour.... we tried the gas and fussy formula, no luck, this happens on it too...and he burps all day, even just sitting in his swing 2 hours after a feed....then gags and burps again. damn reflux!

we tried the nutramigen, but he HATED it. turned his little nose up at it and refused it. So I have 3 12-oz cans unopened from the ped as samples if anyone wants it. Rebekah, I sent you an email on fb about it as I thought Amelia used it before but i may not even have hit send....it's been a crazy few weeks.

i miss you all and resolve to get back on more, once this vomiting is under control. Jules - miss you honey! Hope Gabby is doing well, she is so beautiful! I know you asked about the periods some pages back.... I had endometriosis so I was expecting them to be bad again, but so far I only had one - and that one wasn't good, so when I thought it was due again, I was feeling crappy and expected a horrible one but nothing came, just the heavy pre-period feeling for about 2 weeks! I actually had to go get a pregnancy test just to be sure and it was negative.....at this point with Mr. Vomiting, I say, that's ok right now! still shooting for the fall! :)

Angela - how are you feeling??? I agree, it was too darn hot for me this weekend being in the mid 80's but the sunshine I loved. opened the windows and aired out the house! we went for a walk on Sat for my bday and we were so focused on the sun not hitting Poppy that we forgot about ourselves and we both got a little sunburn! But Poppy didn't so we can deal :)

Carole!!!!!! Waiting on tenterhooks!!!! Good luck sweetie!

Hello and :hugs: to everyone else, time for another 2 oz for Poppy - I swear that I am thankful he doesn't have a heart condition or any other problems, but man this reflux is discouraging. Poor Charlie is thinking we can't do another one, that this is too hard. :( He took care of him on the bday and he was exhausted. I didn't want to point out I do this everyday, all day, as that would have pushed him over the edge.......


----------



## rottpaw

Just checking (I'm checking hourly now lol!) on Carole! I gave her my email and offered to update the lists for her if she wishes, so if I hear anything be assured I will post! I hope everything went (or is going!) fantastically and she is just in love with her sweet Zara! 

Anna, so sorry about all the colds and teething! We went through a phase with constant illness and constant teething misery and I was losing my mind! Hang in, it will get better! :hugs:

Beth, you poor thing! And poor sweet poppy! All that reflux and vomiting! I am so sorry, it is definitely hard in tho very early months, but they DO eventually grow out of it even if nothing else seems to help. :hugs:

We are good here, just gearing up for our trip to the beach coming up soon! :happydance::happydance: I can't wait! It will be Ethan's first trip where he gets to play in the sand! 

How is everyone else?

Hugs!


----------



## pablo797

Checking in...

Beth, poor poppy!! Little man is having a hard time. I hope the doc can figure out what's bothering him. That just sounds aweful. When Jo was sick with vomiting she had the same reaction to food, like she was scared of it. Poor little things. Fingers crossed he gets better soon. Sounds like it's hard on the whole family. 

Angela, sounds like you're feeling better!! Yehhh for trips to the beach!! We took Jo for the first time in Mexico but I think she was too little as all she wanted to do was eat the sand. Does Ethan know not to eat the sand?? 

AFM, a bit discouraged as I got on the scale and I weigh more than I thought I did. See, when I started weight watchers last week I just guessed at starting weight. So this am I actually got on a scale (which I never do for this very reason) and I am five pounds heavier that the weight I guessed as my starting weight. So sad!! On the other hand it has strengthened my conviction to stick with it as I now have even more weight to loose than I previously thought!! 

On a more positive note talked to our broker and she said she thinks she has a really good potential buyer for our condo. Older retired gentleman whose daughter and family live in a nice neighborhood near by. He wanted a place to stay when for when he comes to visit the family so he's not under foot. He lives in Singapore and London or something the rest of time. Soooo fingers crossed. 

Will keep lurking for news of carol.....Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna I don't know if he will try to eat sand or not. :haha: he puts everything else into his mouth, so probably. :dohh: I'm just hoping I can get enough sunscreen on him to keep him safe lol! So far, he is not much of a fan of outdoor textures (grass, sidewalk) under his feet. Will be interesting to see how he reacts to the sand and the ocean! I'll definitely share some pics! 

So good to hear about the buyer for your condo, but I'm sorry about the weight! I know exactly how that feels...I GAINED five pounds back after I lost the 'immediate' post birth weight. Sigh. I eat when I'm exhausted lol!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

Anna and Angela - thanks for the sympathy! God help us, we heard from the ped that 3-4 months is the "peak time" for reflux....first he told us it would ebb by 3 months. So we think he's just making crap up now. :nope: He did admit that they just don't know and he will grow out of it and we can start him on food in 2 weeks after we see him for his 4 month appt so it should be better after that. I just feel so bad for him, esp when his little chest pops in and out in convulsions before the vomiting. We are on the spitup formula now with the added rice starch so it's thicker and hoping this will help. 

oh good Lord, they eat sand too?!?!?!?!?! I guess I should brace myself for this now! :haha:

as far as the weight loss goes - with the donuts, cake and candy I've had since Mother's Day, I'm up in weight too! I think the Weight Watchers is great, and I will stick with it online but darn it's hard with all the candy around! :haha: I eat when I'm stressed out and with all the stuff going on, I'm stuffing my face! It has to stop!!!! I'm going out this Thursday for a girls night with 2 girlfriends from high school; Charlie is on Poppy duty. SO looking forward to it! 

Poppy has lost most of his dark hair from birth and now is a blonde! I was a strawberry blonde until I was about 7 and Charlie was a towhead until 7ish too.....so it's only natural he will be a blonde, but it's so cute! Looks like he is bald but it is fine and short right now. So cute!!! 

I made 2 online scrapbooks from shutterfly.com, one is all pictures of him for the first 3 months, the other one was all his ultrasound pics, with the corresponding belly bump pics I took at the same time each time I had an u/s....also put in there the morning of delivery with me in a johnny and Charlie in his scrubs, our first family portrait in the operating room and few pics of us holding him that first few days....I love it! so much fun to do. I made captions and put the little stickers on it online and uploaded the pics and they sent it to me all done. Easier for me than regular scrapbooking - which I LOVE but can't find the time or energy these days.....

ok back to feeding the little munchkin... hugs to everyone! Still waiting for Miss Zara news! 
b


----------



## rottpaw

Beth they eat EVERYTHING lol! Aything they see his potential food to a toddler. Sigh. Ethan will pick up cheese cubes from the carpet that are (sigh) covered in dog hair, and snarf them right down. My type-a doesn't extend to vacuuming every day :rofl: so sadly, there is always going to be dog hair on my floor. Then I get philosophical about it and think its good for his immune system! :haha:

Poor poppy! Hopefully the rice formula will help, and solids will definitely help. Ethan's pretty much disappeared with th combo of the formula and solid foods: :thumbup:

And I did a shutterfly book too, loved it! 

Ethan too was born with dark, dark hair and has been blond since about three months. It's so funny to see how that happens!


----------



## pablo797

Beth, the vomiting does not sound like reflux, the doctor does know there's a difference right?? Poor little guy. I will say Jo got tons better when we started food. Hugs to you all. Thanks for the weight watchers support!! Darn it I am determined to loose this weight!! Hate feeling like a heifer...

Angela, I have come to the same conclusion re: dog hair. Part of life and probably won't hurt her. She probably has a hair ball in her stomach right now. LOL. you do what you can. I will be thinking of you this weekend as it's the Denver Color Run. Am I ready? NO! I have been running some, but still feeling unprepared. Oh well it's just for fun and our race benefits the Children's Hospital in Denver. So it's a good cause. I hope it's not too hot. Being a mountain girl I am such a heat wimp!! 

Still on baby watch...


----------



## rottpaw

Anna I'm so jealous! I hated missing our color run. It there was just NO way I could do it at seven or so weeks and nauseated as hell.

You will lose the weight, I know you will! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Some kids do spit up a lot with reflux! Amelia did all over my mom last month BUT my mom shook her. :rofl: There is silent reflux which is milder but most kids with reflux let it all out if their not treated. It even comes out through their noses too. There IS a difference with vomiting though as Anna said. So if he's REALLY vomiting all over (projectile) then it seems as though it could be something else. Also, some kids don't do well on the Axid. Amelia is one of the ones who does well on it but most I see on here with MAJOR reflux need one of the two other meds. If he's on Axid have them change the prescription to see. Also, The children put on Neutromogen in our circle of nursing friends said they didn't like it so they went to the kind Angela used on Ethan. It's specifically for reflux too and is cheaper. Amelia needed the Neutromogen because it's pre-digested. 

On another note, thank you for the reminder about your pm. I'm ******* these days. :wacko: I DID actually get your pm but forgot to respond back. haha We're packing and busy with other projects before we close so between that and balancing time with the family and our extended family, I'm a little bit out of sorts. :lol: Thank you for the offer! Luckily we get monthly cases since Doug works in the medical field. I think we're set with a years supply at cheaper rates than most would get them. Could you possibly donate them to an orphanage? We do that with things we can't use, but we know the staff personally.

Anna, praying the gentleman will buy your property! :happydance: That would actually be a GREAT fit!

AFM: Amelia has been up twice since 130am crying. She did it last week too. Tonight I'm not sure if it's the fact that we moved her crib in our room to get her used to her REAL bed or if it's teething. Angela, you mentioned a slow down. That's possible. The Dr. said she thought she was going through a growth spurt last time we were there which was why she wasn't actually gaining. She is looking like she has more rolls. :rofl: but she's not eating as much....she IS eating a meal 3 times a day WITH the bottle afterwards. Is that how everyone else is doing it? She has about 2TBS of baby food and then goes for the bottle. Sometimes she drinks all 8 ounces and sometimes only 4. :shrug:

The idea was to put her in HER room a couple months ago, but with packing her room is pretty full. Not to mention having her in an upstairs room here alone isn't very safe since both me and the dogs have fallen down the stairs. I'm trying to get her used to her bed NOW so that when we move, I can just casually introduce her to her own room. It will be good for her AND for us I think. HOPEFULLY introducing her this late won't backfire on us. She's been in the pack n play until now by our bed where the actual crib sits now.

((sigh)) sometimes I feel like a crappy mother! I just have no clue what the heck I'm doing. :lol: I "thought" I did coming into this. I thought "keeping" the baby in utero would be harder...BOY was I wrong about things getting easier. I really wish sometimes my mom was more nurturing. She's just not an emotionally lovey dovey person and therefore just doesn't know how to help me or share ways for things I may REALLY need her help with. :rofl: Baby bear is not a bad mannered baby at all. In fact, she's usually a pretty good sleeper and pretty darn happy if she's not hungry, wet or tired. I just sometimes wonder if I'm doing things right. :shrug:

Well, Carole, we're all thinking about you and praying all is well with the new transition with you and baby! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## newmarriedgal

morning ladies - 

where is that baby Zara??!?! :haha:

thanks to you all for the support about my little vomit munchkin! :hugs: I was very firm is stating the difference between his normal spitups and these episodes. they just don't know, esp because he is gaining weight like a champ (up from the 54% percentile to the 58% in 2 weeks, up to 14lbs 6.5oz and never lost even an ounce yet - I weigh him a ton too) and seems very happy afterward (of course he was all giggly at the doc :wacko: come on poppy, vomit on the doc!!!!). So I guess I will have to resolve myself to the fact that he will continue to spitup and every week or so have an attack of projectile vomiting. sigh. the doc upped him to the highest he can go on the omep. and we will see in 2 weeks when we go back for the 4month how it has been and either change or stick with it. 

Last night he decided to be spitty king.... we were on the reflux formula and was on it all day fine with me. I went to a wake for a friend of mine from knitting and when I got home Charlie was upset - poppy had a massive spitup and Charlie was feeding him again from a batch he made and was pulling the bottle out every 30 seconds saying "it's not going down, he isn't getting anything!" :cry: So I went and bought the cereal nipple, boiled it, cooled it and tried that - still nothing. Tried another nipple, same thing. So we switched to a small bottle and a fast nipple and mommy took over the feeding (and didn't pull the bottle out so much:dohh:) and he finished it. But we were concerned enough to use the ready to feed bottle we had of the regular at bedtime to make it easier (and not take so long). So many spitups.....changed the sheets and him twice last night. soaked us all! :dohh:

He went to sleep at 10:30 last night and woke up at 4:30 but was not fussy until about 6 when we fed him then - the soy kind this time. Still some spitups but back to the normal sizes and all seems back to normal. :shrug:

Rebekah - you voiced exactly what I was moaning about every day: wondering if you are doing things right. Sometimes no matter how much quiet time we do, space out the feedings, etc, it never seems to help and we're at a loss as to what to do. And charlie is feeling it hard :cry: I feel helpless with him too. I offer to take him at night and let him either work at home or just relax but he says no he wants to hold poppy, then the spitups happen and he takes it really hard, saying it shouldn't be this difficult, we are doing something wrong, we can't do this again, etc. :cry::cry::cry: Then poppy smiles and giggles and all better but his words are still out there.

ugh ok. anyways, Rebekah, you are doing everything Right! they just can't tell us what is wrong which would help!!! Good luck on the packing! Hope all settles down for Amelia when she gets her own room :hugs:

I was thinking that when poppy starts crawling, I would have a clean rug as I would have to vacuum all the time, but let's face it, I won't and I'm ok with it. We don't have dogs (I'm terrified and allergic (massive allergic to most cats)) but I'm sure there will be stuff enough to buck up his ammune system!

big hugs to the best support group out there! you have all been my sane link in times of craziness.

b


----------



## pablo797

MA and Beth, oh how your words ring true. I wonder all the time if I'm screwing Jo up. How do you know?? I read the books and the articles. According to most I'm doing things wrong. Jo is still sleeping in our bed, co sleeping. MA, I think you and I are living parallel lives. I keep thinking she should be in her own room. But due to circumstances and living conditions she is with us. Ahhh the trials and tribulations of parenthood. I hope I'm not screwing her up too much. I am sure neither of you are. Think to the recent past where kids were put in the field just hours after birth and they survived. Am I raising the next president of the united states???? I dont know. But hopefully not too screwed up. 

No news from carol which is really what I was hoping for. Hope all is well!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beth, have you tried the Dr. Browns bottles yet? The ones with the inserts for Reflux? They are AWESOME. They slow our little eaters down and are supposed to take the air out while they suck. It made a HUGE difference with Amelia. Maybe that would help. He'll get better. Amelia isn't as bad as she was. Each passing month she gets better and better. She DOES however continue spitting up. I think it was Angela or CJ who mentioned it takes some babies longer to develop their esophagus. I think they said up to a year.

Anna, there are children who are raised in 3rd world countries who sleep in the same room with all their family. People keep saying how happy Amelia is. I'm wondering if it really is her sleeping in the pack and play next to us knowing we've been there. We also carry her in the Ergo when we can but use a stroller. I DO let her cry when it's naptime and bedtime when she's fighting it and I won't coddler her when she's in her swing,jumper or stroller because someone once told me if you constantly take them out they will start having tantrums later on and want mommy and daddy to constantly pick them up at times when they should settle.

Overall, we play with her, give her some time to settle herself and she sleeps in the same room with us but in her own crib. I think it's made for a well rounded kid thus far but ask me in another 20 years. :rofl:

Waiting on the sellers attorney to get the paperwork we need for sellers renting from us as well as paperwork from a prior lean on the house to be cleared BEFORE we buy the home. I love that my cousin is our lawyer! Praise God for him checking all the bases. Hopefully in a week or two we'll close and I'm PRAYING they say they don't need to stay any longer that mid July. We're already seeing people come out of the woodwork on the nicer days and nights. Here it means gangs are active as well as crazy people. Oh how I'm praying for a miracle that they won't need to be in the home as long as they think. 

Well, I'll keep you all posted.

Still waiting on Carole and her little. It's hard to be patient. :lol:


----------



## newmarriedgal

MA - I will try those bottles, so far we have been using the playtex dropin liners...charlie has this thing about it because they are "pre-sterilized" liners but I'll try anything. I'll order some today and get it soon and let you know. Thanks for the tip!

Co-sleeping is not a bad thing Anna! as long as you know how to and not roll over onto Jo, it has been done for centuries by most other cultures but ours! Poppy is in the bassinet right by my head but it's the same thing - we are constantly there for reassurance and help. I think it's a good thing! :hugs:

we are good mommies, we just get caught up in the stresses and forget it. Look at our smiling babies - that says it all! Happy and healthy. Just a little vomity in my case. :) 

hugs hugs hugs!
beth


----------



## pablo797

Thanks ladies!! 

Lurking and waiting for news from carol. Celebrating our 4 year anniversary this weekend. Since i will already be in denver for the race, we have booked a hotel room down town and my parents are taking the baby for a night so we get a night of grown up time. Woohoo excited!! Also going shopping for Jo at the second hand store I told you all about a few months ago. We are officially running out of hand me downs. Time to start buying her clothes. But truth be told I'm kind of excited. Fun to shop for baby. 

Have a good weekend. I will be lurking for news of baby Zara.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Anniversary Anna! Have a great weekend FILLED with love. :lol: :happydance: Enjoy shopping for Jo too. We're getting down to having to buy her some clothes as well. Right now she's in need of some summer jammies. Looking forward to seeing your stash when you get home. Take pics!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Sorry I have been MIA, but work is kicking my BOOTY!!!!!! A whole lot has been going on around here!

Anna &#8211; YAY WW online. I&#8217;ll send you , Beth, and Jules PM with my username so we can be friends there as well and support each other. How is Jo? Is she still sick? Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby! Yay on the potential buyer. Fingers crossed that he bites!

Rebekah &#8211; Sounds like Amelia is teething. I think we ALL ask if we are doing it right and there is no &#8220;right&#8221; answer. At least once a week, I ask if my hubby if he thinks I am a good mom. I have Katelyn in her own room, in her own bed&#8230;Most nights at around 2 or 3 she wakes up and I trot her into our bed where she sleeps until we all wake up in the morning. I try reading the books, but because Katelyn is preemie everything is thrown out the window and then I get frustrated trying to figure out where she &#8220;should&#8221; be etc. Just remember that you are doing just fine. I see the photos of Amelia on FB and she is happy and she is WELL LOVED and cared for. 

Jules &#8211; I have took scrum training and am scrum certified so I feel ya. Once you get the hang of it, it is really useful.

Beth &#8211; Wow, so sorry to hear that poppy has such bad reflux! I know how frustrating, scared, and upsetting that can be for you. I swear to you it does get better. Our ped told us to start putting ¼ tsp of rice cereal in her milk. That did help, but she would get constipated at times and then I hated to see her uncomfortable from the constipation. But the cereal and the medicine did help alleviate the reflux. How wonderful about the online scrapbook! I keep meaning to do that, but just forget. Your books sound wonderful!

Angela &#8211; YAY on the beach. We are going this weekend as well. Glad that Ethan is eating bunches of different foods! That is fantastic. Katelyn doesn&#8217;t like grass either. She will touch it and sit in it, but she refuses to crawl on it. I hear you about the dog hair everywhere. We have hardwood throughout most of the house and as much as I would love to sweep/vacuum every day, it is more like every other day (or three) and there is dog hair everywhere! She also likes to eat the lint balls she picks from her blankets, clothes (she works hard to pull them off and I work hard to grab them from her hands &#8211; or from in her mouth!).

Carole &#8211; Hoping that you are ok and that baby Zara has arrived!

AFM &#8211; I started reading no cry baby solution and it was saying that babies should have an earlier sleep time and it would help them sleep through the night. I had been doing so well in putting her to bed at 730pm. Well Friday night, not only did she not go to sleep until 10:30pm she woke up at 2:30am and I brought her in our bed and she slept until 6:30am. Saturday we took an impromptu trip to Disneyland. Well, Katelyn was cranky the entire trip. She slept a lot longer Saturday evening. Sunday, we went to a Strawberry Festival and she was much better! Her eating is still pretty finicky. I can only get her to eat baby food if I mix it with our food and then it is hit or miss. So, we whenever we make our dinner, we make a little plate for her. The problem is though, she still only has 2 teeth so she only eat but so much at a time. Her favorite thing is still cheerios &#61516;. I am starting to worry again about her weight gain. My husband gets annoyed by this, but I can&#8217;t help it. 

This weekend we are going to the beach. My Hubby&#8217;s friends all go camping Memorial weekend (and he normally does too) so we are going up for the day. We will see how Katelyn does in the sand. I am NOT looking forward to all the sand that will be in her diaper and clothes. In other news, whenever I sing the itsy bitsy spider to Katelyn she tries to do the hand gestures with me and it is the cutest thing! I love seeing how she has changed over the months. It is simply incredible how much she has learned and knows!

I will try and be better about checking in especially since we have a new arrival expected soon!

Hugs to everyone else (Chris, CJ, Skye, Chris 2, Charmaine &#8211; how are those three girls!, Laura, Lou, and anyone else I might be forgetting &#8211; Angela &#8211;have you heard from Terri lately?)

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, you and I are are SO similar. :rofl: I think Katelyn and Amelia are on similar schedules too. I'm not even sure if all these books work honestly! We are on a whole different schedule than most people. Doug and I are getting to bed around 2 or 3am so the earliest she gets to bed is around 930 10pm. Sometimes I feel like a crappy mother when I see and hear other parents putting their kids to bed around 8pm but having tried it that way, Amelia wakes up WAY too early. 6am is too early for the both of us after daddy getting home from his shift. If I change my own schedule and fit it for getting up at 6am I lost time with my husband. I have to figure out what's best for Amelia right now though. I mean, If she goes to bed at 930 10pm will this mess her up the rest of her life?! :shrug: Listening to my silly question I have to just laugh at myself! :rofl:

What are you using concerning diapers for the beach? Water is still too cold here though Monday will be in the low 90's. It's flipping muggy here and I'm already dying of heat! :lol: I bought a pair of wee waves. Very cute. I thought I'd try a few methods. What does everyone use?

Is there a video of Katelyn doing the itsy bitsy spider?


----------



## pablo797

Lurking...

Steph, help I don't think I'm loosing any weight and it's been two weeks. Think I am using too many extra points. I know Jules doesn't use any of the extra points do you? Also have trouble with eating at work. Any advice?? 

Ok lurking for news...


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna,Track your points religiously. I find that if I don't track I over eat.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm stress eating BAD!! :wacko: Amelia was cranky most of the day, only took two half hour naps and cried most of the night until almost 11pm when I left her SCREAMING in the crib...thank God she didn't puke twice like she did when I tried to put her down at nap time.

It's hot here though the air conditioning is on upstairs so she's comfortable. Down here I had her in a onesie and gave her a bath in the sink for awhile to calm her after her afternoon nap episode then tried to lay her down on the floor then again in the swing where she fell asleep for a half hour.

It's 2am and I'm trying to wind down but I told Doug not to come home with a a turkey sub with veggies and mayo (FAT) and a flippen chocolate chip cookie. ((sigh)) I'm trying REALLY hard but I'm a stress eater. It's not like I can go outside to walk. I can't wait to get out of here. I'll have two beautiful rivers to look at while walking near our home. I'm looking forward to it but I'm REALLY trying to be strict if we're going to try again. I need to get up and get out. SO FRUSTRATED! :wacko:

Well, ((sigh)) tomorrow is a new day. Lord knows I'm ready for it! :lol:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah, 

Sorry to hear that Amelia had such a rough night (you too!). Katelyn was sound asleep and then her brother came home at 11:30 and woke her up. So she ended up in the bed with me and Daddy. Then around 2am our stupid dog started to bark for like 30 minutes. Luckily since Katelyn was with us she didn't wake up. 

I totally understand your frstuations and needing to move. July is really close! Maybe get some healthy snacks so if you feel yourself getting stressed you can munch on those? I know it is hard to do that because fruit is not the same as doritos LOL. We need to motivate and help each other cuz I need to lose 30lbs before I try again. WE can do it!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, the sad part is since we've gone pretty much vegetarian (Doug is full on Vegan) all we have is fruits and veggies. I have NO EXCUSE because it's actually in the house. When I get stressed out I actually have Doug order OUT at like midnight for "comfort food". 

Did you see Dr. Oz today? He had belly fat reducers. I wrote them down in email form and am going to try a couple. Bloating was chewing on Caraway Seeds in the morning and before any meal that makes you bloat. Then there was the Safron supplements that blocks the brain from wanting food and is supposed to make you feel happier. One more was a supplement that is supposed to block cortisol for those who are stressed out. 

I think I'm going to try a couple. I've been drinking a TON of water, back on veggies today, will have a salad tonight for dinner and I think I'm going to try an oatmeal protein and fruit smoothie to fill me up and keep my blood sugars going over night. Since I go to bed at 2am I'll stop eating at 10pm. I may also try a workout video tonight. NOW my excuse is that it's hotter than all get up today....86 with humidity. :wacko: I need a pool! 

Well, we're looking forward to a 3 day weekend together and hopefully Wed. or Thursday we'll be closing. I'm so flipping nervous! They sure are cutting things close! Closing interest rates expire next sat. With the holiday on Monday that gives them until Tuesday to get things together with finalizing the stinking lean from the owners prior to our owners. :wacko: Talking about eating. I just want to stuff my face in a big fat chocolate cake with my favorite skim milk! I suppose maybe some almond coconut milk with cocao nibs, strawberries and agave nectar would suffice! ((sigh)) Help me Rhonda! :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Okay girls, I know I have about ten posts to respond to (and lots I want to say!) but first!...

I've had an update from Carole! 

I'll repost her words below, and then I'll upload the pic she sent... 

*From Carole:*
"Sorry I have not been in touch sooner but only got out of the hospital yesterday and it has been crazy.

So my birth story is quite a marathon, I went into labour exactly 24 hours before I was supposed to be induced. I was at home alone as hubby out watching champions league football final with friends at the pub. I text him and told him not to rush as could be hours before anything really progressed. 

At 2am our Doula arrived at the house and we laboured there until contractions were more regular and close together, coming every 4 minutes. Then made our way to the hospital, my back was in agony with every contraction and hubby was the only one who could ease it with firm pressure massage and a hot water bottle. We reached L&D at 7am and basically was checked on he monitor for contractions but declined VE, my friend who works as a midwife there text me at 11am to say she would come in and deliver Zara for me which made me very happy and more relaxed, it was her day off poor soul. Labour continued for hours with pain increasing but still I was declining meds at that point. At 2pm a decision was taken to get me into then delivery room and break my waters as things just were not progressing as fast as they would like, after that the pain was horrendous so I started with gas and air. Still I was only 5 cm dilated so they then started the drip of cyntozin which took my pain to another level. After 20 hours of labour I gave in and screamed for the epidural. It didn't work right away so they had to increase the dose and finally I felt human again. They told me that they could feel Zara's head but she was having difficulty coming out as had moved positions and was back to back labour, the reason for my agony. I continued to try to deliver naturally for another 4 hours but she just couldn't make it out so I was forced to have an emergency C Section after 25 hours of labour.

They had a tough time getting her out even that way as she was so big and when they weighed and measured her it explained everything she was 60cms long and weighed 5.1 kgs or 11.2 pounds. 

I know it was not the birth I planned or hoped for but I am very proud that tried all I could to do it naturally and all that matters is that she is here with me and absolutely perfect. I just love to watch her sleeping and just can't believe how lucky I am to finally have my baby...trying to recover from the section which took its toll on me, they said that they were quite brutal on my body to get her out as she was so squashed in there.

Will catch up in the next few days and send more pics."
 



Attached Files:







Zara Carole.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 23


----------



## animalcracker

pablo797 said:


> Lurking...
> 
> Steph, help I don't think I'm loosing any weight and it's been two weeks. Think I am using too many extra points. I know Jules doesn't use any of the extra points do you? Also have trouble with eating at work. Any advice??
> 
> Ok lurking for news...

Anna, I lost NOTHING when I had my extra points, and neither did a friend of mine (who, 8 months later is down 60lbs). 

Skip your extra points for a week and see the scale go down, I guarantee it:hugs:


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls - first of all congrats Carole! I can't wait to see pics!

Ella is having a rough few days. She is not eating as much as she should. She had 4oz at 5am today and as of now (12pm) has only had 3oz. She is teething like crazy. I just want her to eat:wacko:

My mother in law, brother in law and twin 11 year old nephews are coming today for the weekend, so I must go clean up, but I will write more later!

Hugs to all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Woooohoo carol!!!! Congrats sweetie!! Quite the story, and what a big girl!! So happy you are both safe and sound.


----------



## pablo797

Jules, thanks!! Ok goal for next week is No extra points.

Angela, sorry u misse the color run was fun!!
https://[IMG]https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/e3961f9f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pablo797

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/e3961f9f.jpg

Messy duo.


----------



## rottpaw

Lol Anna awesome! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Holy Cats! ((faint)) Wowee Carole! YAY:happydance: What an ordeal. She's a cute pudgemuffin! :hugs:

Anna, What is a color run? How did you two get all the paint on you. :lol: Looks like your daughter fits into your lifestyle SO WELL! I just love hearing about everything your doing together. We really want to start getting out with Amelia! She was out with family visiting today but I think we're going out on a trail "weather permitting".

How is everyone doing?


----------



## twinkle1975

Congratulations Carole - wow wee - no wonder she had such a tough time coming out!!! So glad everything went well - looking forward to seeing some pictures xx


----------



## pablo797

Just posted a long post and lost it, sooooo MA you can U Tube the color run. It's a charity run and in Denver it benefited children's hospital. They have them in tons of cities. Jo did awesome!! She is such a trooper. I hauled her all over Denver all weekend and she just rolled with it. She likes the jogging stroller and checking out all there is to see. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend, and I agree with twinkle, that is one big baby to try and push out the ole vayjay. Ouch!! 

Take care, 
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congratulations Carole!!!!! YAY. So glad that baby Zara is finally here and what a birth story! Hope you both are doing well. Looking forward to seeing more photos!!!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Quick note...Thanks Anna. I'll check it out! Hiya Twinks. Miss you sweetie-pie! :hugs: 

We have a closing date...Friday. :happydance: praying all goes smoothly including the month and a half wait to get into our home. I'm praying they'll keep the house in order, agree to the terms of rental and deposit and get out swiftly. I'll keep everyone posted when I can.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!! 

Not much action on this thread lately. 

ma, woohoo!!! Closing!! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly. Holy cow do you deserve to be out of there!! 

Carol, hope you and little Zara are well. Enjoy this time fully. I know everyone says it, but this time does go so quickly!! 

AFM, not much to tell. Another busy weekend lies ahead. A friend's bachelorette party in another ski town, steamboat springs, about and hour and a half away. It's a weekend affair but I am only going for one night. Just too hard on DH and baby for me to be gone yet again. However more girl time which is awesome! No news on our condo. Lots of lookers no takers. We have another realator preview this am, so fingers crossed something comes from it. Starting to get nervous. We really want to be out of there by mid summer. August at the latest. Other than that Jo is great, but my mom who watches her has a cold and I am afraid she will give it to Jo. Don't know if I can take another cold!!! Anyway, have a good Wednesday!!

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - YAY on closing on Friday. What a nice feeling that will be. June will go by quickly. Do you have a move in date? Im super excited for you. 

Anna - Don't worry, your will get a buyer soon. Have you started looking for a new place? Where were you thinking about living? Closer to your parents? Fingers crossed Jo doesn't get another cold. Good for you for another Girls Night out! 

AFM - we had about 15 friends over on Monday for a Memorial Day BBQ. This was good because it forced my and my hubby to get everything unpacked and organized before folks started showing up! I took Katelyn into the pool and she was actually kicking and swimming around. I have a video, but not a lot because my memory was full on my phone! Of course the batteries in our video camera were no good...(oh and Rebekah, I do have video of Katelyn trying to do the Itsy Bitsy Spider LOL - not sure how to post those!). 

I am trying to figure out what to do this weekend that will be fun and family oriented. It is my bday so I want to be outside and go somewhere. I was thinking Sea World, but not sure if we can handle the 2 1/2 hour drive to San Diego. I am still slammed at work and will be until probably 4th of July...I miss maternity leave.


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!!

How is everyone doing? Sorry I have been MIA for a bit - work is absolutely INSANE. Steph - you read my mind. I really, really, really miss maternity leave. I don't want to work anymore. I just want to be able to stay home with Ella :cry:

So we had to let the nanny go unfortunately. We pay her by the hour and my hours shot up and it just didn't make sense for us to be paying upwards of $1700/month for her. So we enrolled Ella into Daycare. I was really, really against doing it until I visited the daycare and the owner. 

The Daycare is right down the street, it is a private daycare and the owner's husband is the town Sheriff. I called the state and they have an excellent rating and no violations (they were written up once in 2007 - for a non-working lightbulb lol)

In addition to all of the activities and socialization Ella will get, I was very impressed by the fact that all of the older kids there in Kindergarten have been there since they were infants - ALL 15 of them. That was an excellent sign too. I feel really good about this decision as I think Ella will get more necessary stimulation here than with the nanny (who I had to prod and poke to play with Ella:growlmad:)

Do any of you ladies have your precious bundles in Daycare?

Carole - how are you feeling honey? Baby Z was a big girl! Zoinks! LOL

Angela - how are you doing with the pregnancy? Are you still feeling nausea?

Rebekah - you're soooo close to moving, I bet you can taste it! 

Beth! How are you and little Charlie?

Anna - love the color run picture! 

Hi Chris!!

Hi to everyone else I missed! Before I go I wanted to share something super cute I stumbled across on the Internet for us all to try with our babies. Butterfly footprints! Use washable paints to brush colors on baby's feet and press onto paper in a butterfly pattern. Draw the butterfly's body using a marker and you're done. Here is a picture, how cute are these ?! 
:happydance:

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/ButterflyFeet.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone! Boy am I tired today. Not sure if it's the dreary weather or what. 

Well, As Angela said, this process is kind of worse than child birth. Haha. They changed the closing date from friday to Monday and the sellers are paying the cost of the extension. We also found one of the pipes that were clogged which was part of our contingency to have fixed was still clogged. They kept saying it was fixed and when we sent the inspector back in he said they never touched it. The sellers agent was cocky and kept saying they weren't then my cousin (our lawyer) said either they fix it OR once they sign on monday they can get out. Holy cats! That was quite interesting. I'm not used to seeing my cousin in his line of work so it was interesting. Needless to say the sellers agent was VERY nice when we asked a plumber in for an estimate. Basically we asked the plumber who did the work the first time to do what we asked for. He did it for FREE with written documentation and pics from our inspector. Poor sellers were dooped out of over 600.00 when the guy put new piping in and a new sump pump which didn't need it. So everything is okay on the plumbing part now. lol

Jules, I saw that on Pinterest and actually saved the site. It's one of the projects I'd LIKE to do with our daughter. 

Well, Amelia needs her nap and I think I'm going to take one with her. I'm just exhausted today.

Oh, yesterday we took Amelia out hiking with her new Joovy stroller. I swear that thing has already paid for itself with as many places as we've taken it. On the sand at the beach, hiking, through mud, etc. LOVE it! I started jogging slowly yesterday. It felt AWESOME to hike again. I didn't feel like I'd be shot outside!

My parents are going to watch Amelia and we're going to either canoe or kayak on one of Dougs days off. YAY for getting out and getting fit. 

My Dr. appointment was yesterday. Blood pressure was 102 over 65. THE best it's been. the old scale they used said I gained weight. It wouldn't surprise me as I haven't felt safe enough to get out. It was nice to actually go hiking. I miss the outdoors! Maybe we'll go camping in July.

Anyways, Amelia is having a fit. I'll be back on later to tell everyone about the latest thing that happend with the neighbors. Can't WAIT to get out of this place already. :wacko:


----------



## animalcracker

:flower::happydance:HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEPHANIE!​:hugs::flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy bday Steph!

Zoë is TWO today! We have her bday party at a play gym instead of at home, couldn't handle the clean up!

:hugs: ladies, things are hectic here with two, sorry I can't come on as often!

I'm starting a new hobby, making dolls like this https://bamboletta.bigcartel.com/, and got a new sewing machine for my bday https://www.costco.ca/Browse/Produc...=5&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1. My mom has a craft business that she will be doing full time after her June retirement and we're partnering up to make the dolls :happydance: I'm excited, I love sewing and dolls so this is a perfect hobby for me!


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry I've been so scarce girls, we are on vacay and not much chance to write but happy birthday Steph and Zoelle! 

I will catch up properly soon as we are home!

Hugs!


----------



## animalcracker

Happy birthday Zoe!!
JuneBug, I LOVE the dolls!! They are beautiful - what a fantastic hobby. I am a an amateur sewer. I'm in the process of learning how to make clothes for Gabby. I bought some fabric and will be picking up a pattern this weekend hopefully. We'll see how it will come out LOL!

Hope everyone is having a fun weekend!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Birthday Steph!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy birthday Zoe. That is nice we share the same bday!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks ladies for all the birthday wishes! We went to this place called Adventure City which was only ok and instead of being $15.00 dollars should have been $7.00. After and hour or so we were done so we ended up at downtown Disney and walked around a it went to a nice dinner then went home. When katelyn is another 2 1/2 maybe we will go back, but it will be a stop over on the way to disneyland. Poor katelyn her sleep schedule is all out of whack. Not sure if it s growth spurt or just being out and busy. Well I'm off to bed. Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

hello ladies!! 

Steph, in response to your question we have been looking some, but as we can not do anything until our house sells, we're not serious. So glad Katelyn is enjoying swimming! If I put Jo on her stomach in the water she kiks er legs! I'm working on itsy bitsy spider with jo. I need to see your video. Happy Belated Birthday!!!! Lastly, maternity leave, me too!! I wish I could quit my job and stay home, but alass no way. 

Jules, on that note, Jo is in daycare and I do really like her teachers and the stimulation se gets, plus the socializzation. She will probablty be an only child so she will learn to share and get along with others at daycare. I love the butterfly idea!! Lastly I am jealous of the sewing! I need to learn, but not until we are settled in new house with room. 

MA, hope the closing goes well today!! my fingers are crossed all goes well. Glad the pumbing is fixed, woohoo for your cousin, way to play hard ball. Hope you went kayaking. I have always wanted to go kayaking on a lake or ocean. 

CJ, happy birthday to Zoe! Hope the party was fun. 

AFM, I killed my iphone. It ended up drowned in a pool of formula when a botle spilled. So i'm on my old phone. We had a good weekend. Friend's bachelorette was fun but mellow. We did go to a hot springs that was fun and I hink !o would love. We are camping this weekend so may go then. 

quick question, Jo has a TERRIBLE diaper rash righ now. Any words of advice? We're rying everything,but it isn't going away. When do you have to go to the doctor?? 

that's about all, working and dreaming of winning the lottery so I can quit my job and buy a house. LOL!! Anna


----------



## animalcracker

pablo797 said:


> that's about all, working and dreaming of winning the lottery so I can quit my job and buy a house. LOL!! Anna

AMEN SISTER! When I win my $135 million, I'll throw a few milion your wayAnna!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I dropped baby G at daycare today - I cried driving home. It was so hard! I went in and visited her for lunch and she was playing with one of the carers there. She looked so content. I am going to pick her up in about an hour. I miss her so much!


----------



## newmarriedgal

hello ladies!

it's been so long and I have a crankypants on my hands today. teething in full swing, pulling on his ear and everything. sigh. my poor little one. very fidgety too and it can get frustrating when he can't tell me how to make it better!!!

Happy birthday to Steph and Zoe!!!! Hope the lovely ladies had a wonderful day!

Jules - I read about your having to drop Gabby at a daycare.... you are not doing anything wrong! even non-crying babies are time-sinks and you just can't get much done, so you did what you had to do! I'm sorry the nanny didn't work out, but don't beat yourself up, you will have gabby back in your arms soon! :)

Anna - as far as the diaper rash - When we got thrush, the dr's told me he can also get pretty bad diaper rash with it so to use Lotrimin AF(yes, the athlete's foot cream). Afterwards when I thought he may have had thrush again as the rash didn't go away in 3 days (wasn't too bad) they told me to just use it as it works great on diaper rash without thrush too, and to come back if it hasn't started to clear up in 3 days. Works like a charm. Give it a shot! I usually clean the area, dry it, put on the cream and then put the usual dab of vasoline on the diaper. Cleared up quick.

We have our 4 month appt friday (a week late!) and will be gearing up for the shots. :( Jules - how many shots this time? You already had this visit, right?

I want to write more but he woke up and is unhappy. Prob hungry, my little piggy! hugs to you all, hope to get back on again soon!

beth


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Anna, diaper free time helps loads, and cream with zinc oxide when you need to wear one. It may also be a fungal infection so if it's persisting, bring her in to doc's for anti-fungal cream. Nice and moist there, zoë has had 2 fungal rashes. They go away so fast with the right treatment!


----------



## pablo797

thanks ladies for the advice! I got some lotrrimin on my lunch break and some kick ass Desitin witth a high zinc oxyide percentage. Her dad picked her up from daycare early and she's anging free bottomless. Hope it will take care of it. If not it may be yeast and my doc said I could try good ole Monistat on it.

Jules!!! I cried the first week!! And whenever we can we pick her up earlly. But it does sound like she's in good hands. I lnow it's hard!

Beth, little poppy, having such a hard time. Good luck with teething. 

ma, waiting for news....

anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone.

Gee wiz. NEVER and I mean NEVER watch Holmes on Homes the night before you sign for closing. :rofl: I FREAKED out and started cleaning at 2am thinking "maybe we shouldn't be buying a home...maybe we made a mistake". :lol:

We are NOW homeowners. There were a couple stickies. One was my name wasn't on the deed. You should have seen the lawyers faces when I said, Uh, Uh. :nono: So my cousin is going to deal with the deed this week. We still signed but there is NO WAY I'm going to fight in court for a home if my husband dies. The LAST thing I'll want to deal with while grieving is whether my daughter and I would have a home. NO WAY! So that was taken care of REAL QUICK! THEN the realtor mentioned the owners may not be able to leave on time the middle of July. My cousin said, "then he'll end up paying 1700.00 penalty AND 60.00 a day past the date they agreed upon. YIKES! :wacko: Maybe they should stay another day past the agreement then. :rofl: 

It's been quite the day. Similar to the past two weeks. AMelia gets NASTY in the afternoons and SCREAMS through nap time until she throws up. Tonight she got the typical 15 minute nap and when we placed her in bed (which wasn't until 10pm) she screamed and threw up again (not sure if it's because her dad put her to bed tonight as REAL bed times haven't been an issue with me). So far I've had to give her nightly baths and change the sheets daily. :sigh:

She has an appointment with the Pedes to be sure she's gaining weight. I'm planning to ask her a few questions. One is this issue....though her tooth is slightly above the gum it isn't fully up so I'm gathering that's what all the fuss is about. THEN she's been rolling her head back and forth at times REALLY hard...she was doing it early on slightly but it started back up. Once again I think it's the teething though I'll have them check for ear infection. I'm not quite sure the meds for reflux is working. We're giving it to her twice a day instead of 3 times. She's been throwing up WAY too many times. THIS could also be a reason she's fussing....acid reflux. ((sigh))

Well, I'd like to say I'm EXCITED about the closing and our first home but the truth is that I'm freaked out until we actually get in. Questions keep lurking like what if they nick something, what if something breaks...what if they lied? What if we end up with a lemon? 

I KNOW there's a last walk through when they leave but it all freaks me the heck out. ESPECIALLY since we don't move in until the middle of July...Even then, what if their home isn't vacated because THEY are waiting for the homeowners built home to be done (it's been raining here). What if we make arrangements with our landlord to be out and with the moving company and they decide they can't move out until August? Amelia's birthday is in Sept. There's just SO MUCH that is lying on this and I'm freaking out! :wacko:

Shooo! Glad I got that off my chest. :rofl: :wacko: 

Neighbors daughter is back and she went NUTS two days or so ago from noon until 2am when she woke my baby bear from sound sleep who was hard to get to sleep to begin with. I ran right over there and told them to shut her the heck up or I would get in there and do it myself! Honestly. I'm at Whitts end. 

I asked the Dr. for Xanax and it isn't even working! What the heck is going on with me?? It used to work and I swear this hormone issue is stemming from progesterone injections. 

Anna, we're going either Kayaking or Canoeing on the weekend if the weather permits. We haven't done it yet. Once we get settled Doug and I are joining a gym. Doug has lost not only fat but muscle with this vegan issue. I'm not losing a thing because I'm not as active here at this dumb place. I'd LOVE to go out and hike but I'd get shot!

Pardon my attitude everyone. I'm just over living here. Hopefully they'll be out by mid July without a hitch!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna &#8211; glad that you bachelorette weekend was a good one. Sorry to hear that Jo has a diaper rash. But the lotrimin should do the trick. 

Jules &#8211; Awww, it is hard leaving the babies. When I went back to work, I cried leaving Katelyn (and she was with her Dad) so I can only imagine how hard it must have been to leave her at Daycare. But it already sounds like she is having a good time and the socialization with the other kids is definitely a good thing.

Beth &#8211; teething is never fun. Between the teething and the growth spurts im not sure which is worse (probably teething!). Is Poppy 4 months already? Time sure does go by quickly! I think 4 months is the same amount of shots at the 2 month visit. The fun begins when he recognizes the Dr. office and remembers &#8220;hey, this is the place where they give me a shot!&#8221; 

Rebekah &#8211; YAY homeowner! Congratulations. How very exciting. I think EVERYONE gets freaked out the minute they sign the escrow docs and become homeowners. It is natural. I rebuke your fears that things will go wrong! It will be great. God knows what he is doing. If you weren&#8217;t meant to be there it wouldn&#8217;t have worked out that you were able to get the house (you can still freak out, just know that it will be ok LOL). Now you can pack and be comfortable about it because you know where you are going. The current owners will get out on time if not early, I can feel it! Glad that you are being put on the deed! Weird that they left you off in the first place! Yay for your cousin not taking any of the realtors crap! When you say that Amelia is rolling her had back and forth really hard is it more like she is shaking her head no really hard? Katelyn does this and sometimes does it in her sleep. Sometimes she does it in the stroller and when I call her name she stops looks at me smiles and then does it some more. Of course when I do that I get a headache&#8230; Sorry to hear about her throwing up I know that that is concerning and frustrating, so good that thing that she has the appointment and you can ask about it. 

AFM I have been working LATE. Last night I was at the office until 1:45am. Man that SUCKED! I am just hoping that by the time I take my vacation, this project I am working on will be finished. Well we are starting swim classes this week in addition to going to Gymboree. I want to keep Katelyn in Gymboree because I like that they do balance and climbing, etc and she gets to interact with other kids. I am also hoping it will help her with walking because most of the other kids in the class are already walking. I am hoping that Katelyn likes the swim classes since she likes to get in the pool with me and she also likes bathtime. I&#8217;ll keep ya&#8217;ll posted. Hey Jules &#8211; when you win the 135 mil, can you throw a mil or even ½ mil my way? Thanks!

Hi to everyone else Angela, Carole, CJ, Lou, Charmaine, Chris, Chris 2 (how you been????) and anyone else I may have left out!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

oh MA lots of hugs!!! I am so happy for you and your houe!! Please don't stress too much over things that haven't happened or you can't control. I know it's hard, and easier said than done. But owning your first house is a huge accomplishment and something to be so proud of! And yes I think Mike Holmes has ruined it for all of us. I too am terrified of buying a lemon. Maybe I shouldn' have mentioned him in the first place. 

have a great time kayaking or canoeing or whatever. I hope the weather cooperates. 
AFM, it's jo's 9 month birthday. Can't believe we're almost out of baby. Also I got a new mountain bike!! DH surprised me with it last night. I actually suck at mountain biking and it scares the crap out of me, but DH is an amazing rider and I want to be able to ride with him. Soooo new bike. Woohoo I never get new toys!! 
have a good tuesday and congrads again to MA on the new house!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey ladies!

Anna, no worries about Holmes on Homes. :rofl: I really didn't watch it until the night before. It was kind of my own fault KNOWING I was forcing myself to watch something before the actual date was kind of dumb. :lol: That's me though. I get myself into a tizzy just by thinking WAY too much!

Yay on the mountain bike. I'd like to do that. I too am a little afraid of falling off the bike. My friend does this and she falls all over the place and over the front of her bike too. She's an avid biker now and lost weight from just doing this. I have to say that it's sparked an interest in me though now! :winkwink:

Steph, YES, she shakes her head No! really fast. Same way as Katelyn. Dr. didn't seem concerned.

As for her appointment. She's relating it all to teething. She has one tooth just above the gum line and the other three one more on the bottom front and two above are starting to come all at once poor kid. She had a slight fever tonight and was moody until we gave her more tylenol recommended by the Dr. It was like she was a new kid. She DID throw up on me at the Dr.'s. Lucky me. I don't think I have any shirt without baby puke. :lol: Doug blames the Dr. because she made her gag. 

Thanks so much for your encouragement and prayer. Remembering to rely solely on God has been a struggle the past few years. Even now I've been trying to focus more time in His word and I can't seem to focus. I'm praying for clarity and just to let go and let God so to say!

I'm planning Amelia's birthday party and it's going to be a more relaxed theme now. I'm just doing a retro theme. Foods that I used to have when I was a kid. Colors are teal and red with a basic cake for her and some cupcakes for the other kids. I have kids 50's, 60's 70's and 80's music we'll play for the occasion and decorations but nothing too elaborate as Angela has mentioned the kids are all in different places and most are excited with regular toys. Hopefully simple and easy going for a family fun time.

Looking forward to this weekend and hoping it doesn't rain. Since Doug has to work fathers day weekend I thought I would treat him to something he would like. Kayaking is one but if it rains we're going to see a movie he likes. 

Oh, forgot. We had to take the car in because I kept hearing noises. I told Doug it was concerning and we should have it looked at because I thought it was the rotars. Turns out I was right. Rotars and the break pads were down to nothing. Praise God we stayed safe all this time! All fixed and honestly the price wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Now because we're moving to the snow belt this winter we'll need snow tires. Um....I priced them and for a set of 4 it's around 600.00 big ones. ((faint)) :rofl: He'll need them though because he'll be driving to the city and back. I have this inkling that since we had a light winter this year we're going to get a big one this coming winter. Well, maybe next weeks 90 and humid weather will help me come back to reality for now. Haha

Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## pablo797

MA, my biking friends are always falling too!! When I ride I almost always come back bloody but nothing serious. So I am hoping it will lead to some weight loss. Running isn't going too well. Hard on this old body. You make me feel like a slacker, I haven't even thought about Jo's birthday!!

steph, glad all is well with you! Good to hear from you. 

AFM, nothing new to tell. Hope everyone is well! 

anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! 

Whew, I've got a lot to catch up on! I'm sorry I've been out of touch. We were gone last week on vacay and I spent half the week before getting ready and getting us packed! :haha: Traveling sure is different with even one little one, compared to when I only had to pack myself! :rofl:

It sounds like everyone is doing reasonably well, though I'm sorry for all those still dealing with reflux/vomiting/spitup misery. :hugs: I remember those days well, and can only say it WILL get easier, I PROMISE! I know it doesn't seem like it, and those newborn-six months days can seem like they drag forever when there are issues like that, but in all truth, when you have a one year old I swear you'll be looking back going, where did those first few months GO? :rofl: and you will eventually be crazy enough (like me!) to do it all again! :haha:

I'm going to have to just hit a few highlights and I'm so sorry I haven't been able to post as the topics have gone along - please forgive me. I am going to try and post more often even if it's just to comment on one post at a time, as I just don't seem to get blocks of time much anymore. 

Jules - I LOVE the butterfly/footprints idea! I am definitely going to try that with Ethan, if I can get him to hold his feet still long enough LOL! Here lately, he walks and runs so much that he is not much a fan of standing still. But I think the idea is so cute! I hope daycare is going well for Gabby and you are settling into a routine with that. Do NOT feel badly that you need to put her there. You have to do what works best for your family! 

Bek, I'm so happy you are through the closing process! I know that misery of waiting to get into a house... we closed on this one several years ago now but we were 2.5 months from contract signing-move in and I thought I would go insane! It's hard when you have a rent-back scenario, because now they are living in YOUR house. So I definitely understand your worries. But try to focus on Amelia and getting out and enjoying things with her while you wait, and trust God to protect your new place for you. Easier said, I know, but I'm hoping it will all go smoothly for you! 

Carole, honey, you've been on my mind a lot and I hope you are enjoying these early days without too much exhaustion and stress. I remember how the "newness" of everything takes its toll on you quite apart from the sleeplessness on top of it. I hope you will check in and let us know how things are going when you can!

CJ, you too! How are you guys doing? I saw the adorable pics of Zoe's bday party on FB and she is just a doll! SUCH a cutie! 

Steph, I am so sorry work is so awful for you right now. Those hours are insane and I hope it lets up for you soon! On the walking, Ethan didn't walk till he was 11 months old (and I had started to wonder, no matter how many people told me that 50+ percent of kids walk after 1 year)... but now he is off to the races and having a blast! She will probably just surprise you with it one day, and you'll be amazed how quickly they develop confidence! 

Anna, I love that you are posting more often now and I promise to try and comment more! The biking sounds like fun, although I'm so accident prone I will probably never convince myself to ride with Ethan on my bike...And I have at least one friend who's been in a cast the last 8 weeks from a biking accident, sigh. I think it sounds like so much fun but I know myself, and I think I'd better stick to my treadmill and run LOL! I loved the Color Run pics you posted, and I'm hoping to do that run next year if it returns to Atlanta. 

Beth, you AMAZE me with your cooking, baking and domestic skills WITH newborn in tow! I'm just happy if I can keep my freezer stocked :rofl: (and I adore cooking and baking) - I'm getting a little better as we go along though. Ethan is finally beginning to eat some things that we eat (like, he will eat my homemade spaghetti meat sauce) so that is an extra incentive to cook and avoid feeding him the purees, which now completely gross me out (except the fruit). Everytime you post, I want to come eat at your place! :haha:

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone and :hi: to Chris, Sunshine, Viv, Purple, Terri, Charmaine, Laura, and anyone else I'm missing! :hugs:

AFM, we just returned from a week at the beach and it was lovely! We take my MIL along to visit and help with Ethan, which lets us go to the beach or to dinner without Ethan if we wish. That is LOVELY, just because we have no family living near us so it's rare that we can normally get out for any date nights or anything. So we had a great time and had our best friends (who have an adorable 5yo) visit the latter half of the week. Everything was going swimmingly (ha!) till Granna came down with a cold. Granna is a retired RN, and as you know most docs and nurses are immune to darn near ANYTHING (at least by later in life) so I was really afraid we would all get it...and now, all of us but hubby HAVE. Sigh. :coffee: But, it was worth it to have her babysit for a week! :rofl:

I'm feeling pretty good, and will be 16 weeks this Friday. I had to reschedule my next OB checkup for a week later bc I accidentally scheduled it the same day as Ethan's well check :dohh: but I'm hoping it will be okay. Will be 6 weeks since last one instead of the normal 4, but she already had me at 5 weeks bc she was thinking (as was I) that we'd have our NT scan in the middle. Sigh. Anyway, we will be that much closer to our anatomy scan, which I'm SO excited for! :happydance: My hubby is convinced this baby is going to be a girl and I think boy...we now have a HUGE bet riding on it LOL! We are both quite stubborn in our opinions once we take a position and I was stunned that he was feeling so sure he wanted to bet. So we shall see!! :haha:

All is well otherwise. Just settling into summer here. I will post a couple pics of my little beach bum below! 

Hugs and love to all!


----------



## rottpaw

Here's my little munchkin, on his first real trip to the beach!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0192.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0193.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0195.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - I LOVE the photos of Ethan! How did you keep the sunglasses on him? I used to be able to keep hats on Katelyn and now she pulls them right off. Sunglasses too. I love the one of him in the lounge chair! Too cute! Let us know which team youa re on (boy or girl - I tend to agree with your hubby and think it is a girl) super exciting. 

Anna - YAY on the mountain bike! That is great. I got a mountain bike about 2 years ago with the intent that my and my DH would go riding during the summer. I think I rode it twice. I hope you do better than me! How is WW going? I have not been tracking all week and KNOW that i have gained about 5 lbs.

Rebekah - Glad that Amelia is just teething and it is not anything else. Katelyn is also teething and has had slight fever for the past two days. I think I will try Ibuprofen instead of tylenol tonight. Amelia's bday party sounds great! You have to send me the sound track that you will be playing sounds fun! Are you planning on having it at your new home or somewhere else?

AFM - it is E3 week here in LA (big electronic gaming convention). I have been demoing my game all morning and because it is loud in our booth I had to shout and now my throat hurts. I am glad I left when I did though because the LA Kings are playing later tonight and downtown will be a mad house! Well I am off to go to a VO session. 

Best
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, your far from a slacker. Your more active than I am. I'm trying to push myself back into shape doing what I used to do. "technically" I've been inactive for over a year and a half. Pregnancy until now. Maybe slightly longer. :wacko: It's hard to be active around here and sometimes because of the safety issue. Like Angela said though, I'm going to just look on the bright side and do what I can when Doug is off until we get to our new place. 

Angela, Ethan is so funny! What a little cutie he is. He looks like a cool little dude! Haha


I wonder how all the other ladies are doing too??
Angela, I can't WAIT to find out what your having. The bet sounds fun! :lol:

Steph, am I correct in saying your a game designer? I can't remember what you said you do but it sounds like fun. Is it stressful or do you find you have more fun in your career? There's just so much going on there! lol What is a VO session? :lol:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Bek! I am on pins and needles waiting for that gender scan!

Steph, he usually pulls the glasses off, but he was so distracted at the beach that I think he forgot! :haha: and the funny thing was he must've gotten used to them, bc later on my MIL accidentally put them on him upside down :saywhat: and he didn't pull them off then, either! :haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah, 

I am actually a Producer (which just means I maintain the schedule and tell people what to do LOL). It has its ups and downs, but for the most part it is fun, however we are waaaaaay behind schedule on one of my projects and it has been long nights trying to make sure that my developers are on top of things. 

Angela - too funny that your MIL put them on upside down! Hee hee!

AFM - We are taking Katiebug to the Dr today. I think it is just teething, but now she has a little rash around her mouth and doesn't want to eat. Last night she just cried and cried and cried. She slept fitfully even after I gave her the Motrin. At least her fever went away. This morning she seemed like her old self, and then when my hubby was feeding her, after about 10 minutes she started to cry again. She would want me, then she wanted him, then she wanted me. Finally, I gave her a bottle of milk and she stopped crying. Then Doc McStuffins came one and she squirmed to get off my lap and started dancing to the theme song! 

Hoping the Dr say it is just teething.


----------



## pablo797

morning all! 

angela, love the pictures of ethan!! He is SO handsome!! What an adorable little boy. I'm with steph, how did you get him to keep them on? Jo rips both hats and sun glasses right off. Wow is he a cutie and so glad your trip was so much fun. Sorry you all have colds! As for biking accidents, I fall all the time, but figure the exercise pay off is worth it. Unless I end up in a cast for 8 weeks, that would be aweful.. I'm just hoping DH and I can go together. He used to be a semi pro down hill rider so he is awesome on a bike, just hope he doesn't push me too much. 

MA, you do what you can girlie,that's all anyone can ask. Once in the new house and better neighborhood you can really enjoy the outdoors. 

Steph, what do you do?? I didn't know you were into gaming. I am terrible at video games, more power to you! As for WW I have several issues. I think I think I can keep eating like I used to and still loose weight. It is just dawning on me things have to change. I am holding steady, not gaining but not losing. Actually I do ok with points until I add in drinks. I sound like a heavy drinker which I'm not but I do have a couple of glasses of wine a night or a couple of vodka tonics and that just pushes my points over. I'm trying to not use the extra points. Anyway think I will have to cut out the booze, or plan for it throughout the day so I have a surplus of points saved for the cocktails. So frustrating!!

AFM, on that point had some girls over last night and over indulged for the first time since I got pregnant. Not feeling so good today. We had dinner and talked about going gluten free. Anyone heard of this and the current theories for it? Anyway kind of interesting so we may give it a shot. I think DH and I would feel better. Other than that going camping this weekend and looking foreward to breaking that new bike in! 

have a good thursday!! Hi to Carol and CJ, hope the new moms are well. Hi to Jules, hope you are well and daycare is going ok. I droped Jo off today and she was so excited to do something different than hang out with mom and dad. 

take are,
anna


----------



## pablo797

steph, just read your post. Have you seen the movie Grand Ma's boy? I would imagine it's a classic in your field. Hope katelyn feels better. Poor little one! Keep us up-dated.


----------



## rottpaw

Poor Katelyn! I hope it's just teething. Teething can definitely throw them for a loop and cause all kinds of strange behavior, at least it does with Ethan! 

And on the sunglasses (and hat, which I took off for his pictures), not sure how much luck I'll have keeping them on him all summer, but he is always really distracted by new experiences so I am hoping for the best! 

Anna I had to cut out booze, wine etc. to lose weight. If you sre finding you hold steady but don't lose, you may be like me, meaning you stick pretty close to your calories needed, without a lot of thought, but for us to create that deficit and lose is a real challenge. I only started losing when I cut out alcohol, chocolate and started running. But the good news is, I was losing about a pound a week that way, so I know it will work again when the time comes. Good luck! I have not tried GF just bc I love my bread and pasta, and am not a fan of the alternatives, but the science is becoming such that I know I have an appt to read "Wheat Belly" here soon and educat myself. I can't keep ignoring it and I don't want to introduce bad habits to Ethan, if indeed wheat is not so great for us. Has anyone read that book? Any opinions?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Had a good walk on the trail with Doug and Amelia. I'm tired because I MADE myself get up at 10am. I'm trying to get my sleeping patterns back on track as well. I've decided to add in fish and egg whites. I'm not losing like Doug is and I'm getting depressed and feeling deprived. I'm also not losing weight because in all honesty I won't lose a thing sitting on the darn couch all day. So I got up and asked Doug to take me out to the trail AFTER I had fish fry. :wacko: I was in a terrible mood today and craved something fatty. I've decided instead of eating that crap I'm just going to add leaner fish along with fruits and veggies. Cut out the soda I've been having once in awhile altogether and just deal with water and herbal or green tea.

I've talked Doug into Pilates classes because he needs to get some muscle. He's looking sickly with all the weightloss (who the heck am I to talk when I'm the fatty. lol )

Hopefully by focusing on more exercise and not feeling deprived I'll start seeing some results. I've also been in a pissy mood. and I mean pissy! I think it's just because I'm feeling deprived and downright not happy that I can't just walk outside my home. Countdown is coming so there's a bright side and instead of moping I'll just get Doug out during the week for some trail walks, hiking and hopefully some kayaking or canoeing.

Steph. I bet your right. Teething has been such a hardship for Amelia. I think we have our baby girl back as last nights dose of pain reliever along with her old 3 doses of Axid have made her snuggle and quite the happy baby again. 

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

My mom has celiac disease, which is an auto-immune disorder where your body attacks the lining of the small intestine in the presence of gluten. If you have celiac and continue eating gluten, it causes all sorts of problems with malnutrition (because the more damaged your small intestine is, the less able it is to absorb any nutrients from anything you eat), osteoporosis, unexplained weight loss, higher rates of certain cancers, skin disorders, nerve problems, and a whole host of other complications. 

In the last 8 years since her diagnosis I've become really familiar with all sorts of gluten issues. Wheat and gluten, in and of themselves, are not bad for you. Simply going gluten-free will not make you lose weight (the alternatives are just as calorie-laden, and in the case of celiac disease, cutting out the gluten usually makes you gain weight as your intestines recover from the damage) and can in fact make you deficient in your intake of whole grains, which are essential for all sorts of health benefits. That said, there are a lot of people who have a gluten sensitivity who don't actually test positive for a gluten allergy or celiac disease... so if you try going GF and you feel better, then stay GF. If you think you might have an allergy or celiac, though, it is imperative that you do _not _go GF before seeing your dr for testing - if you cut the gluten out of your diet before getting tested, your tests could come back as a false negative.

As someone with celiac, my mom has to avoid all wheat, oats, barley and rye, and any and all of their by-products - malt, soy sauce, certain pills, certain lipsticks and lotions, millions of products that you would never ever suspect have wheat, oats, barley or rye in them. It's not as simple as just cutting out bread and baked goods. If you're going GF by choice and not because of a medical diagnosis, though, you have more leeway than that.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Melissa for the additional GF info! 

On our trip last week, our best friends joined us for part of the week and my friend Kim was just diagnosed with a wheat (but not gluten) intolerance, which apparently is different from a true allergy. Her doc wants her to avoid wheat for three months and see how she feels. Just seeing how hard it was for her to avoid wheat flour, let alone gluten, which appears even more frerquently as you described, made me despair for my own ability to give up wheat if I ever need to. :dohh: sigh. It seems there is so much info out there lately condemning wheat and grains not just for folks with sensitivities, but for all of us... But having tried a merely carb moderate diet, like the zone, myself taught me how much my body loves bread and pasta and starch in general! I couldnt even hack the moderate-carb level required for that. So I'm hoping I never need to cut grains etc, of any kind, as they really are a staple in my diet!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Celiac runs in families, and if you have a first-degree relative with it, you have a 20% chance of having it. When mom was diagnosed it was strongly recommended that my sisters and I all get tested, because it can cause all sorts of damage long before you ever develop any outward symptoms... and my sisters and I all put off testing as long as we possibly could!!! I finally got myself tested during my rmc workup, as untreated celiac can also cause infertility and miscarriage, and when that one result came back negative, I was more excited about that than anything else! :haha: I have to get re-screened every few years, but for now I can still enjoy my glutinous foods - and I do! :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Code:

HA, thanks for that info. I did read a bit about Celiac on the Mayo Clinic's web site. I do not think DH or I have celiac but maybe just a sensitivity to it. And I agree not a way to loose weigt. I made that mistake when I went vegitaran to loose weight. I ended up eating my weight in cheese!! However apparently there is a lot of information out there about decreasing / eliminating gluten as we eat way too much. I wonder if it's just another nutritionaal fad? Anyway, I think we will attempt to decrease our intake but I doubt we will be able to go full cold turkey. As you mentioned it's amazing how many things have gluten in them. Soy sauce ...really???

angela,have not heard of that book, but am curious may give it a read. 

MA, I am sorry you are having such a grumpy day. It's so frustrating trying to loose weight and can be so taxing mentally. Hang in there! I love pilates! Can't find a class that fits my schedule now, but it's one of my favorite things to do ,good results tooo. Be warned you may be sore the first couple of times. 

angela, I think ur right, need to create a deficite (sp). Exercise may be the amswer. It may sound like I get a lot of exercise, but really it's not that much. Not enoug to make a difference. 

anyway,thanks all for weighing in, no pun intended. 
anna


----------



## rottpaw

HappyAuntie said:


> Celiac runs in families, and if you have a first-degree relative with it, you have a 20% chance of having it. When mom was diagnosed it was strongly recommended that my sisters and I all get tested, because it can cause all sorts of damage long before you ever develop any outward symptoms... and my sisters and I all put off testing as long as we possibly could!!! I finally got myself tested during my rmc workup, as untreated celiac can also cause infertility and miscarriage, and when that one result came back negative, I was more excited about that than anything else! :haha: I have to get re-screened every few years, but for now I can still enjoy my glutinous foods - and I do! :thumbup:

I'm definitely afraid to get tested! :haha: I'm so afraid of what they will find and tell me not to eat! I know that sounds crazy but unless I'm having symptoms, I'd rather bury my head in the sand! :dohh: I'm not aware of anyone in my family with any dietary allergies or restrictions, but it could be I just don't know about it if they have it. Hoping I can continue eating my dairy, gluten and all the other good stuff for a good long time lol! :rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Anna.

I'm looking forward to it. It's actually in a dance studio. I used to dance for 14 years. When I was diagnosed with PCOS I started gaining weight like crazy and lost my career in dancing BUT ....I stopped exercising altogether because I was so embarrassed which honestly sounds so odd. :duh:

I'm not sure what weightloss I'll get from pilates alone without actual cardio so I'll take the zumba classes at the dance studio or just a regular dance class (though I still feel quite self conscious). :lol:

Anna, are you on facebook?


----------



## pablo797

MA, alas I am the last person on the planet not on face book. One of these days I'm going to break down and join. By the time Jo is old enough to be on the computer (probably in another year!) I will join so I can monitor what she's doing. Make sure no creepy 40 year old man is lurking and talkiig to my daughter. Honestly it scares the crap out of me. 

have fun with pilates! There's a ton of dance cross over so you'll probably really enjoy it!

it's friday!!! Woohoo!! Have a good weekend! I'll probably lurk the rest of the day.

Steph, how's Katelyn??


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Anna, 

yes, Ive seen Grand Ma's boys and it is a favorite, although it was from a Quality Assurance tester point of view. Katelyn has a slight cold and the Dr stated that teething does not cause fever (i've heard differently, but...whatever). She now has a BAD diaper rash, to the point that she doesnt want me to change her. Poor thing. Desitin seemed tomake it worse!

I hear you on the WW. I have not been tracking for the last week and 1/2. Quick question for you...what do you do with Jo when you are camping? I took Katelyn 1 day (it was for the afternoon) and I was at a loss as to what I was supposed to do with her. I tried taking her to the beach (my hubby and his friends camp at a beach site) and she did NOT like the sand. Then I had her on the gravel, but she kept putting rocks in her mouth! Since she isn't walking yet, I either had to carry her or push her around in the stroller. I would love to try camping again (though not a big camper, but hubby is), but just don't know what I would do with her!


----------



## MissMuffet08

That is what I get for not reading the next page! Lots of activity!!! 

HI HAPPY AUNTIE!!!! Thanks for the great info!!!! 
Angela - I am like you, I like bread and pasta waaaay too much to give it up. I am just trying to eat it in less abundance. And Katelyn lives on Cheerios, so I guess the apple didn't fall far from the tree (I gotta get her to eat something other than puffs and cheerios! At least the puffs are vegetables ones - Kale, Spinach, and Collard greens). 

Anna - I think I would be like you if I went vegetarian - I would eat nothing but cheese and crackers, cheese and bread, cheese and chips, or just plain cheese!

Rebekah - we have sooo much in common, I too danced for MANY MANY years and miss it terribly! I have pointe shoes I bought about 5 years ago when I was attending ballet regularly, then I changed jobs and stopped going...I have a gym membership that expires in July and I have gone to the gym exactly twice since I got it last July. 

I jsut need to get off my butt and do it and stop taling about doing it. My goal is to lose 25 lbs by October so that when we start trying again, I will gain those 25 to 30 lbs back and not be soooo huge.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

Thanks Anna. I do see some crossover. A lot of dancers have used Pilates which is GREAT for stretching and toning. 

Steph. we had the same problem with diaper rash and as a last result I listened to my aunt and bought a tub of Balmex. We've only been able to find it at Rite Aid. Not sure if you have one there but if not try your local drug store. It works like a charm.

Well, I'm going to feed Amelia and maybe try to take a nap IF she does. I'm back to being tired all the time again. ((sigh)) I missed my prescription vitamin D2 and so I'm wondering if that could have something to do with it. I'm having my B12 checked late summer for my next appointment too. Oh how I'm sick of feeling tired all the time. After Amelia's dinner I'm going to do some yoga from video tape to try and stretch. There's something wrong with our bed frame and I'm feeling it. My back hurts which could be another reason I'm exhausted. :rofl: 

Looking forward to the weekend. My parents are going to take Amelia and Doug and I are probably going to the Hot Air Balloon Festival up the road.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Does anyone know what a security token is? I've been trying to upload a newer picture to the avatar and it won't let me. It keeps saying I need a security token....I tried notifying the board owner but nobody has gotten back to me yet. :shrug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wanted to share my latest blog entry about our new home with you ladies. Since it doesn't have information on our new address I thought it would be okay to share it now. 

Looks like it's going to rain later today so things may change where kayaking is concerned. ((sigh)) It'll be too expensive to have a balloon ride as well. Not sure what we're going to do but I'm sure it will be fun. Have a great weekend ladies! :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies, 

Rebekah, I think that error message means the file size is too large. I know that doesn't make any sense but I've gotten a variety of odd error messages at times trying to upload pics before I resized them, might try that?

Love the new place and I'm so happy for you guys! 

AFM, miserable this morning after two bad nights with this cold I got from Ethan. :nope: I'm hoping I can get my head to drain a bit today and that I don't develop a sinus infection, which is pretty common for me after a cold. My dr says I can take sudafed, buti avoid that med anyway bc it keeps me awake. Sigh. It sucks being sick anyway, but especially pregnant!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Angela, Can you load yourself with Vitamin C? Do you have a juicing place nearby? Is it possible for you to juice Carrot, Orange, beet, ginger and some greens? The more you have the better it is with the cold. 

Thanks for the heads up about the message. I wondered if it could be that but I've always had it say file was too big before. Well, I suppose I'll try something else then. Thanks Again and I pray you start feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks rebekah! I am taking extra C. Usually, I am able to fight things off as long as I get three things - enough sleep, enough protein and enough vitamins. When I'm not pregnant, I take airborne anytime I'm exposed to colds and things and, about half the time that alone will help even if I'm low on sleep for example...but being preggo I can't take much. I finally slept a little better last night for the first night in three, so amhoping I'm turning the corner. Just praying it doesn't become bronchitis or sinusitis and need antibiotics. Bleh! I got through my whole pregnancy with Ethan and only had one cold toward the very end...but then, in that situation I didn't have a small carrier monkey running around lol! I'm pretty sure I could have avoided this if I had known Ethan was already brewing it on Sunday; we shared a bottle of water with him at the beach and at the time, he seemed fine, but he showed symptoms the very same night and then three days later I got it, so I know that's where it came from. Yuck! I had assumed he wasn't going to get it from his Granna because he'd gone all week without getting it, but no such luck. 

Hope everyone had had a nice weekend! It's rainy here this morning and I'm just trying to get as much rest in as possible today before hubby goes back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Glad you got some rest! Sometimes that makes it so much better. It doesn't help that closer to the end of the pregnancy you get more and more uncomfortable and sleep isn't always a thing we get but as we know, the end result is amazing!

When not pregnant I usually take echinacea tincture, vitamin C and zinc lozenges but I think the only thing your allowed being pregnant is Vitamin C. Your Def. not allowed to have any kind of herbal tincture during pregnancy. I wish there was something you could take but I'll be satisfied if what you have starts to go away without getting that sinus infection as you've said.

Yesterday was fun for us but all day was dreary. Today is beautiful and so we're doing some grocery shopping, clothes shopping for my husband who's down 3 sizes now since going vegan, getting some bubble wrap for packing more stuff tonight and maybe some lunch/dinner. 

I've been TERRIBLE with eating. By the time I get my family fed and taken care of, my first meal ends up being around 1pm or so. NOTHING for breakfast. Add that to the list of reasons why I'm not losing. :wacko: It'll all come together. At least I know my mistakes!

Love to you all. Happy Weekending! :hug:


----------



## newmarriedgal

hi ladies!

the days seem to fly by and I have no concept of days anymore! We had Poppy's 4 month appt friday and more shots :cry: but he did wonderfully and out of the 2 shots, only cried on one and for less than a minute. what a trooper! otherwise he is doing great, jumped up on the percentiles as he is getting so big :flower::flower: he is now 15lbs 9.5 oz, 25.5" long. :cloud9: his projectiling seems to have slowed:thumbup: and we're back to the normal frequent spitups. those I can handle, just the forceful ejection of 5.5 oz (I caught it in a bottle as I sensed it coming!) from a 6oz feed was getting scary but he's just back to normal Mr. Spitty...and hungry all the time! he's just chilling in my arms biting his burp cloth as I type one handed. almost can roll over and I love the big belly laughs! 

As far as the celiac disease goes, I have sjogren's syndrome (SS) which goes hand in hand with celiac, over half ppl who have SS have it and I have to go through testing for it yearly (it can develop at anytime). but I have had to go GF for testing periodically since I was 13 and was diagnosed with migraines. They try to figure out triggers for migraines and my IBS issues and so far I can still have gluten and wheat but I still have to check for it. It is a pain as I could eat pasta everyday (and did when pregnant!) so I'm hoping I do not develop it. I hate those 2 week tests!!!

we are almost to the point of putting poppy in his crib alone in his room:cry: not there yet! mommy can't handle that yet! and no, the crib won't fit in our room, it's too big and our room is tiny. I need to get monitor but the thing is he doesn't cry when he wakes up! just thumps his little feet and smiles! 

Angela, hope you are feeling better! beside the cold, how goes everything else? nausea passed yet?

time to go feed hungry man again then maybe will go for a walk!

hugs to everyone!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

Beth - So glad to hear that Poppy is doing ok and that he took the shots like a little trooper! Also glad that the projectile vomiting is over! Scary! What I did with Katelyn when I decided it was time for her to go to her crib, I would put her in there during nap time to get used to the idea. Good luck as it is hard. Most nights Katelyn ends up back in our bed at around 3 or 4 because it is easier to bring her in with us then me sitting up for 2 hours trying to make sure she is asleep!

Angela -Sorry to hear about your cold. I hope that you feel better soon!

Rebekah - I hear you on the eating and working out. I have made a decision that this week I will go to the gym at least twice a week starting this week. My goal is to up that to three times a week and then walk and do outdoor stuff with Katelyn that will help with weight loss ... Oh for me to stop eating like a HORSE! LOL. I just put my food from breakfast and lunch into my WW tracker and I am already out of points :-(. Not looking good for today. I am going to sit down tonight with the WW cookbook and pick out meals for the rest of the week.

Poor Katelyn was a tired somebody yesterday. She had a 1 hour nap in the morning then her 2 year old cousin came over (when I was trying to put her down for a 2nd nap - so there went that idea LOL) and they played for a while, then girlfriend just lost it and was crying at everything. Couldn't crawl real well cuz she kept rubbing her little eyes from being tired. At 6pm I put her in the bath and then bed. She was asleep by 6:20. Of course at 4:30am this morning she woke up, but thank goodness went back to sleep until about 8:15am. 
I just wish it were easier to put her down for naps. The problem is she will go to sleep and then about 30-45 minutes later wake up and be up. My girl likes to power nap!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, we're so similar it's silly! Amelia is going through the same thing at naptime. It's been in the 90's today and I'm exhausted!


----------



## pablo797

Code:
[CODE]
[/CODE]hi ladies!!

I wrote a sooper long post the other day then lost it. So I have been unmotivated to repeat, but it's friday so here goes: I will try and remember as best I can...

steph, camping with a little one is tough and requires a lot of stuff, at least for us it does. We take toys, the jolly jumper, a jogging stroller, a baby back pack, and a chariot ( hooks to the back of a bike to take baby for bike ride). Plus, pack and play, food,diapers, clothes ( for hot and old), and blankets. In the end it's a lot of stuff. We have a camper which makes it easier too. Fridge for food and hotwater heater for baths in the sink. We love it so it's worth it, but it is a lot of stuff and work. To entertain we take her for walks in stroller,or back pack. Hang the jolly jimper from camper and she bounces, go for bike ridess, or just play with toys. Good luck!!

angela, how's the cold?? I have just developed a new one too, Jo and I are once again sick at same time. 

MA, how are things? I love the pictures of the house!! We can only be so lucky!! Weekend plans??

Beth, poor poppy and his shots. Little trooper. Hugs to you both and glad the vomit has subsided. 

vivienne, are you lurking? Thinking of you. 
Hi to purple lou if she's still here.
HA, hope you are well.
Svet, are you lurking, hope your well
Austin, if you're around hope all is well with you and your three little ones.
CJ, how is everything?
Carol, how are you doing new mommy???

AFM, well we took jo to her 9 month check up this week. She weighs 19 LBS and is 25" long. Growing well and meeting all mile stones. However the doc asked if she was sleeping through the night and I said no, a dream feed around 11 and then another at 3. She said to cut it out. If for no other reason it would make her fat. Makes sense if you think about it. She no longer needs to eat at night so she's comfort feeding. And I don't want her to associate food with comfort for the rest of her life. Now I am sure there are about a million baby doctors out there that would dissagree but I took her advice and cut out the night feedings. If for no other reason I need to sleep. So the first night we had a three hr crying fit. The second night we had an hour crying fit, then last night...ahhhhhh SHE SLEPT THROUGH THE NIGHT!! Now let me be clear I got up every night with her and soothed her, she did not "cry it out". In fact I thought she was thirsty so instead of giving her a bottle, I let her drink water from my glass and she caught on really quick. So I am doing the happy dance. Of course i'm so used to getting up with her all night I woke up at 1:30 wide awake. It may not happen every night but now we both know she can do it. 

anyway, happy father's day to all the dads! DH is getting a new set of motor cycle tires and we're playing golf with my dad on sunday. Putting Jo in the golf cart to ride along. 

have a good weekend all!! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna - Having a camper sounds much better than camping in a tent with a baby. My hubby would LOVE a camper (mainly for me and Katelyn to sleep in - he likes the tent LOL). Glad that Jo is doing so well and awesome about her sleeping through the night (I wish I could be so lucky!!), but sorry to hear that you both have a cold again!!!! Feel beter! Have fun on Father's Day!!!

Rebekah - I hope the heat has subsided a little, just think a year ago you were in the heat and pregnant..for sure it is more bearable now LOL? How is the packing coming along? What is your actual move in date? Love the shots of the house and looking forward to seeing more. 

AFM - I got food posioning on Monday and was totally sick Tuesday and part of Wednesday, then on Thursday, my hubby was sick, so I am thinking that I may not have had food posioning at all, but a stomach bug. I am praying that Katelyn doesn't get it. We go to a swim class preview tomorrow and I am looking forward to it! Not sure what we have going on for Father's Day other than I am getting my hubby a massage. It will be his first professional massage. I am hoping it will help with some of his back pain he has been having. 

Well - it has been quite on here all week. I miss hearing from you all and I hope that everyone and their babies (and baby bumps!) are doing well.

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Sorry I've been MIA this week. I've been sick as a dog after getting Ethan's cold. My hubby even has the cold now - it was a virulent germ that got all of us one at a time lol! I knew it had to be bad to get my mother in law down, she is NEVER sick, so I knew I was in trouble. Mine turned into a sinus and chest infection, so I've been on antibiotics all week. Improving slowly, but it definitely SUCKS to get sick when pregnant. I don't feel comfortable taking much and DANG that makes a huge difference! 

We have my brother in law coming for the weekend and it is supposed to be great weather, so I'm looking forward to some pool time and a cookout on Sunday! 

I know I need to go back and catch up, but wantd to say hi in the meantime! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Angela, so sorry about the viral infection going around. Praying it comes to a halt soon! :hugs: Have a great time at poolside!

Anna,

Are you breastfeeding? (I can't remember) Things just seemed to fall into place where feeding schedule is concerned. Amelia is eating 2nd stage foods and takes 4 bottles. Her last being just a bottle with 3 meals of baby food a day. Now solids schedule is where I'm not as confident about. I like Steph gave Amelia the puffs that dissolve and the same thing happened one day with her gasping to get it down. Needless to say, we're 8 months and she's not quite ready. She likes ice cream (a small treat) banana's she likes puree'd but I cut them to see what she'd do with them and she didn't like the texture to hold on to them. 

I think our kids are at their own pace and will lead us when their ready. As far as bringing the bottle back, I think you did great! In a loving way too. :hugs:

Steph, so glad your on the mend. Hopefully that illness will go away completely. No more sickness! :hugs: Looking forward to hearing about your swim class. I'd like to get Amelia in one because I saw a report that said this is the best time to teach baby because of the risks of drowning. The sooner the better. We'll see how she takes to water. lol 

Our moving date is the 30th however, if the tenants (the prior owners) decide their home isn't ready then as long as they pay the 1700.00 fine and 60.00 per day thereafter, they can stay. It's a sit and wait but I don't think they'll want to pay the penalty so hopefully we'll be out by the end of July. :happydance:

We're packing.

As for tomorrow. Amelia and I did a "paint project" for Father's Day. It came out cute. I'm pre-making blueberry pancakes for daddy's breakfast, he'll get lunch out tomorrow before he goes to work and tomorrow night will get a nice massage from mommy. I'm also making him a sweet card. Hopefully he'll feel very appreciated and loved! 

Well, I'm off. I have a baby waiting to be fed. :lol:

Happy Weekending ladies! Miss everyone who hasn't posted in awhile. It's quiet!


----------



## pablo797

wow really quiet on here lately. Hope you all had a good father's day!! Ours was good, played a round of golf. Then came home to find the fur baby had gotten into the sink where two racks of ribs were thawing for dinner. He managed to get a hold of one and get this...ate one whole rack of ribs bones and all!!! LOL!! Hope he is ok. DH was up all night letting him out to poop. 


anyway, steph, so sorry you were so sick!! Camping with camper is awesome with baby, but an investment. Also I think I jinxed myself, baby hasn't slept through again. But hope springs eternal! Hope DH enjoyed his masage!

MA, yeh for packing, light is at the end of the tunnel. Thanks for the feeding info. I am not breast feeding. How is amelia these days?

Angela, darn colds. Hope you are feeling better and yes being sick when pregnant sucks!! Poor girl. Hope you feel better and have fun with BIL. 

AFM, rode my new mtn bike finally!! 2 hr ride that went pretty well. Didn't totally kill me. I did come back slightly bloody and bruised but it's minor. If I ride three days a week it will go a long way toward me getting back into shape. That's about all from me. Not much new to tell. 

happy monday! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna! :rofl: SO glad our dog isn't the only one that gets into trouble. Not only does our Jack Russell steal meat and eat it (example would be the Christmas Prime Rib leftovers at my inlaws) but we've been letting Max out because he keeps prying the trash open to LITERALLY eat Amelia's poopy diapers. Dumb dog! We were letting him out every hour for days. We had to put him on rice diet with water and stuff for dehydration. He's lucky that's all because he could have really had internal issues. 

Amelia is doing well. She still has reflux issues and we had to put her back to axid 3 times a day for now. As I said, she's on 4 bottles a day unless she's up past her bedtime. She has three meals before her bottle everyday as well. She's on stage 2 and we're trying finger foods but she's slow going there. She doesn't like texture and while she can pick up little objects, she'd rather hold them then put foreign things in her mouth which is quite odd for her. I also have been praising her when she tries to drink from her new sippy cups. I try to encourage her to drink water after several bites of her food. She doesn't like the taste of water and with it being hot out here I want her to learn to drink water for hydration during hot days. Other than that, she's pretty darn cute! I love it when she cuddles. We've been spending some evening hours out on our front porch until it starts to get dark when it's not so safe. We're thinking of going to either the lake or the zoo. it's supposed to be 90 degree's with humidity later today. 

Well, I'm going to get off here.

Hoping everyone had a lovely Father's Day. I miss you all!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! Really quick note as I'm trying to do about 15 things while Ethan is napping :haha: but wanted to say hi! It really has been quiet on here. I think everyone is just overwhelmed with summer schedules and caring for these beautiful little ones! 

We are well, finally recovering (I hope!) from this nasty bug. hubby has had it now for about 5 days and is slowly getting better. It threw ALL of us for a loop! I'm just glad Ethan didn't get it as badly as we did. Whew! 

Went for my OB checkup yesterday and heartbeat sounds great! Our anatomy scan is scheduled for next Friday (the earliest we could get on the books, sadly). I'm so impatient to find out what the gender is, I can't get over myself LOL! :haha: It makes it worse that hubby and I have a huge bet riding on this. If I win, I'm going shopping! :happydance: :rofl: Of course in all seriousness, we just want to know everything is well with our little one. But I'm also dying to get started on decorating plans and everything. Once I got past first tri and all that horrid day-and-night nausea, it has been FLYING by and six weeks have zipped past like it's nothing! It's almost July, for crying out loud! :saywhat: I can't even BELIEVE that. The speed with which the summer is zooming by (already!) tells me I better get planning early for this one, because something tells me the second half will go much faster than the first, and I can't count on going all the way to 40 weeks. 

It sounds like everyone is mostly well, if busy! Anna, I'm so sorry for another cold! I definitely know how you feel. Good for you on the mountain biking! I really want to get back into just walking a bit, and will be looking to schedule that a bit into my weeks as I go. This week is a little busier than normal with dr. appts (for me and, Thursday, for Ethan's 15 month). My brother in law and his girlfriend left yesterday. It was nice to have them visit, but he and hubby are not really close (my BIL is a very strange character) and so it is always a bit strained when he visits. He likes to visit us because he is basically on the outs with the rest of the family, so we are his only connection and I want to make sure we honor that, but it is always weird. I can't support a lot of his recent decisions and I think he knows that or at least senses it, so it's always kind of weird when he visits. 

Anyway, Steph, I'm thinking of getting Ethan into a swim class, as well. I need to look up where some classes are near us. I think it would be a fun outing for both of us and I am also thinking of getting him into some gymboree or kindermusik classes this summer. My church group doesn't meet during summer, so he needs some interaction and, try though I have, I really have not been able to find a playgroup ANYWHERE close to us for him. I hate it, because we live in a HUGE neighborhood but it just seems most people either have older kids or aren't up for starting a group. I am also going to check some other churches (ours has no MDO or VBS, just a summer camp which he's too young for yet). 

Jules, honey, you've been quiet! How's it going? 

Beth, I'm still in AWE of your mad baking skills and I LOVE those cupcake corn-on-the-cobs!

Hugs and love to CJ, Carole, Bek, Lou and everyone else, I'm sorry if I have missed anyone. Also sorry for probably horrible grammar and punctuation. It seems like all my perfectionism is going out the window these days! :haha:

Hugs ladies!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - our big dog Lucky has eaten about 5 of Katelyn's dirty diapers and yes, he gets them out of the trash (along with my womanly stuff). He has eaten the ENTIRE inside of the diaper before. We normally have him sleep outside when that happens. I am going to invest in a new trash can where you have to step on the bottom to make the lid go up. 

Anna - YAY on the Mountain Biking! Did Jo go with you? Glad that you and the family had a fun Father's Day! I am sure that in the next weeks Jo will be sleeping through the night again. 

Angela - We have done both Kindermusik classes and gymboree. I have to say I like Gymboree better than the kindermusik classes. Gymboree is more active. I am sure that Ethan will really enjoy gymboree. That is too bad that no one wants to start a group. I am sure if you go to another church they may have other new mommies that may want to do one. 

AFM Saturday we went to preview the swim class - stupid me didn't wear a bathing suit nor did I put one on Katelyn. Well as soon as she saw the water she crawled toward it and I had to put her feet in (the pool was 92 degrees) she started kicking and putting her hands in the water. She wouldn't just stay seated on the edge, no she had to stand on the step and then sit down. Needless to say she was soaked. A friend of mine and her 9month old son came along and of course they were prepared LOL. Forrtunately, he didnt really get in the water so we were able to use their towel. The place seemed really cool. The people had converted their backyard to a swim school. I cannot even explain how amazing this backyard was. I want to preview one other school, but will definitely sign her up to start swim classes as of June 30th. 

Afterwards they both came back to our house and we got in our pool with the kids. Then they played in Katelyn's play room. I just found out yesterday that he has croup. However, I always spray down her toys with Clorox Anywhere Spray after play dates so I am praying that was enough and she doesn't get sick. 

Father's day, we went to Church and then brunch. Afterwards my hubby went bowling with his buddies and watched the Basketball game. My poor stepson caught our stomach virus and was sick, but he just started a new job on Friday so he went and toughed it out. 

I am hoping all sickness is complete in our house for summer. Work is still crazy, but I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. We have two bday parties this weekend. One on Sat and one on SUnday and then we have an event at Church on Sunday evening. Busy Busy. Now that it is summer, I think it is time for everyone to post at least 1 or 2 new photos of the babies. 

I hope everyone is having a great summer. Hi to Beth, Jules, Carole, CJ, Chris, Chris, Lou, Charmaine, Skye, HA and Twinks if you are lurking. Also, anyone have an update on Amanda (HeartTree)? Miss you all, but understand it is not always easy to come on line to chat

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

PS. Angela - I will DEFINITELY be on Friday to hear the gender of your baby !!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hearty is at 33 weeks and still on modified bed rest and working from home. She was in L&D overnight last week with contractions every 2-3 minutes, but was sent home after they determined her cervix was closed and firm, her amniotic fluid wasn't leaking and baby's heart rate was good. They tried to do a FFN test and messed it up, so she doesn't have that reassurance. It was a really traumatic night for her.

(And thanks for the shout-out! I'm always lurking here. :ninja: )


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Happy Auntie!!!!! Thanks for the update on Hearty! She and baby will be in my prayers.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks HA for the update on Hearty! And im so glad you are always lurking on here! :hugs: 

Thanks so much Steph! It's Friday the 29, which seems like forever away lol, but I'm trying to remind myself that I've already waited a lot longer than that! :haha: I'm just so impatient! I've been thinking I'm starting to feel baby move and kick, but then I question whether it's just gas or something... Still at that very early stage where it could be either, but sure feels like little kicks! :happydance:

Your summer schedule sounds busy but fun! We got Ethan in the pool last weekend and he enjoyed it, though the water was really cold (80) for my taste and, I think, for his. Normally it's super hot here and it would have warmed more, but it's been so nice and cool here (till now!) that it was only at 80.

I agree, we need some new baby pics, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

morning all!

MA, LOL on dogs eating baby poop. Yep mine eats that too. What could possibly be appealing about that?? I mean ribs or roast I understand, but baby poop?? So sorry to hear Amelia is still struggling with reflux. Every once in a while I feel like Jo has a little recurrence,but it's short lived. Yeh for nice weather!! I saw on news you were going to get HOT! We have been insane for where we live. In the 80s. As warn as Angela in atlanta and we're at 10,000ft elevation. One hot dry summer here. Take care and hugs to amelia!

Angela, I too am looking at swim classes. Hope to find something for babies. Glad BIL visit went well if not akward. Also glad you are all on the road to recovery! So exciting about gender scan!! I can not believe you are already that far!! Time is flying!! 

Steph, I did not take Jo on ride. We rode true mountain bike single track trails,so no room for baby chariot. I do have it hooked to my road bike and take her out in that. I will have to look into the clorox anywhere , I have never heard of it. Sounds like Katelyn will really enjoy swimming classes! Little fish. 

HA, so glad you lurk. Thanks for up date on hearty. I have been poking in here and there on her journal but it's been a few weeks. How are things with you?

Purple Lou, speaking of lurking . . . Hope all is well. 

AFM, none of you has probably had this happen as you live in bigger cities, but I saw an ex's now wife yesterday. She is so nice and I like her,she is also beautiful and had her little boy is about 6 months older than jo. She came by my store yesterday in TINY running shorts and little tank top and I was like REALLY!! Granted she's about 15 years younger, and I don't think she works, but honestly. I also don't mean to harp on the weight thing,but when your struggeling, it was just not what I wanted to see. Insult to injury she got the one I didn't. Now everything happens for a reason, and I now know he wasn't meant for me...but... Anyway, doing my best. Have an appointment with doc next week for thyroid. I had a hypo thyroid when I was trying to get pregnant and was on medication all through pregnancy then went off after baby to let all systems even out, but if it's still hypo it may be the reason why scale is not budging despite all my best efforts. 
that's t from here!! Have a good wednesdayj


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone!

Happy Auntie, It's good to see you! :hugs: Thanks so much for the info on hearty. I understand her fear completely. You almost don't breathe until you see that baby in your arms. Then you eventually come down from all the emotions. I'm keeping her in our prayers. How are you doing?

Steph...:rofl: I keep saying this, but your SO like me. :lol: I went to a Zumba class of all things WITHOUT sneakers. :wacko: After convincing them to let me go barefoot I was either slipping on the freshly buffed wood floors OR running for dear life so the woman in front wouldn't step on my toes. Hahahaha It was WAY too funny. At least everything worked out where Katelyn could go in and you watched your friends little one. Goodness! Croop? So glad you clean those toys. Your such a good momma!

We DO have a stainless steel trashcan that you have to step on. He's figured out how to open the darn thing. If you can, find one with a darn lock. What is with these dogs?? At least we're not the only owners with this issue. :lol:

Twinks, if your lurking I miss you! :hugs:

Jules, Beth and Carole, what's going on? Wondering how Charmaine is with the triplets these days. Busy, busy I suppose. Wonder how she did with 3 teething?

Angela...I'm waiting patiently to see the sex of the baby. PATIENTLY! ((tap, tap, tap...sigh, sigh, sigh)) I'm sure you're just as "patient". :lol: :hugs:

CJ, how are you sweet friend??

Hi to anyone else I may have accidentally missed with this horrifying baby brain of mine.

Oh, Anna, I have Hypothyroid. HATE it! I'm actually going to a naturopathic Health Coach who's going to help me work with my weight loss goals with food, the emotional aspect AND exercise. I've had such a hard time and learning to cook a whole new way for Doug (who is vegan) and I who am trying to figure out what the right diet for MY body is that will work with weight loss. I've been depressed and deprived.

Well...It's been REALLY hot here. Trying to get through the day. I'm going to take my daughter and the dogs outside before the craziness happens tonight.

Love to you all!


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!

My goodness, I have been AWOL and I apologize! It's been so hectic at work lately and I am also planning Ella's baptism which is happening Sunday, August 5th in R.I.

Steph - so sorry to hear you had food poisoning! Are you okay now? How is little Katelyn doing?

Rebekah - yay on the house closing! So happy this all finally came through for you and welcome to the land of owning a house - where the DIY projects NEVER stop! :rofl: It's a wonderful thing being a home owner but there is always something to do or fix, but it's your home and it's worth it all day long!!:cloud9: I am so happy for you!

Angela - how are you doing honey? How are you feeling? You have an anatomy scan this Friday? I am so excited to know if you are having a boy or a girl! I say GIRL! Just a wild guess LOL - I can't wait to find out and will be keeping an eye on the thread! I loved Ethan's beach pictures - I swear he gets more handsome every time I see him!

Beth - how are you doing, my twin? LOL Boy can I relate to not being ready to move Ella into her crib in her own room! I know the time is looming near but I am going to miss her terribly! I feel so comfortable having her sleep right next to our bed. Is Poppy in a bassinet? I have Ella in the pack and play which is working out really well. Her pediatrician said it's fine to keep her with us until she is 6 months (which is fast approaching!!) so that's the plan. Are you planning on moving Poppy anytime soon to his own room/crib?

Anna - how are you doing? I know and understand your weight loss frustrations my friend! But hang in there - have you seen the scale move in the right direction or are you still struggling? 

My eliptical trainer broke recently and I just got it fixed so I will be starting up working out again. I took too long a break from it (even though there was no excuse! I have a treadmill AND an exercise bike! I was just being lazy!!)

So my darling girl had her 4 month shots last week and she is now 12lbs 10oz and 25.5 inches long! She is doing wonderfully. She is now also on solids and has started eating about 1tbsp rice cereal in the morning and I have her on Gerber's 1st foods (apple-sauce/carrots/sweet potatoes) in the evening and she's doing great!

because of the solids - her poop is more 'adult-looking' now if that makes sense, and she poops a lot less than she used to. I guess it's normal? She's not constipated or in pain when she tries to poop. Anyone have any words of wisdom about that? Did your little ones poop less the older they got? She is 4.4 months now.

She is also teething like crazy! She loves her Sophie the Giraffe toy, that's for sure!!

She is doing great at daycare but I still miss her like crazy every day and I am still hoping my winning lottery ticket comes in LOL

Well that's about it from me for the time being! Love to you all!!:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Jules! There you are lol! So glad to see you back! 

Yes, they do poop less once they start solids. :haha: just keep an eye out for constipation, and if she tends toward that you can stir some prunes into whatever else she is eating. I still do that with Ethan's morning yogurt! :haha: so glad she is doing great! 

Ethan had his well check today and is at 22 lbs 10 oz, which is the 20th percentile for weight, but is 32.25" tall so that's the 77th percentile for height. Dr. Said he is long and lean lol! I told her that runs in our family (for the men, anyway... I'm 5'2" and I'm far from lean at the moment :rofl:) she said he is doing great and we just need to start brushing his teeth (oh boy,nthis should be interesting!) :haha: 

I'm feeling pretty good, thanks! Feeling heavier than I did the first time, and sooner, but probably because I still had some baby pounds from last time, and half the time I'm toting my almost 25 pound little man as well, so I'm not surprised I feel like a whale already lol! I'm only up just shy of 10 pounds so far, but I just feel like I'm waddling already. Of course, we have NOT been eating well the last couple weeks, so I think I added a couple of "fun foods" pounds that I now get to compensate for! 

My scan is next Friday, the 29th. I'm with Rebekah, tap, tap, tapping my foot VERY. IMATIENTLY! :rofl: I cannot wait to find out what this baby is! If they say boy I will feel pretty sure, especially if we can see it like with Ethan, but if they say girl I'll probably wait till our 3d to get a confirmation before buying much lol. I keep hearing stories of girls who turned out to be boys! 

Anna, the time definitely feels like itnis passing faster than the first time. I think just because I have Ethan to focus on instead of just the current pregnancy, my attention is divided in a way it wasn't the first time, which is probably very good for neurotic me lol! A friend told me that with kids, the days pass slowly but the years fly by quickly, and that has definitely been my experience!

ETA: small update, just got a call from dr. And our spina bifida bloodwork screen came back negative. Yay!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay Angela! Sounds like baby is doing well. SO exciting! I bet big brother is getting excited...does he understand yet? 

Jules, sounds like your little darlin is doing great. As Angela said, it's normal for them to poop less. Amelia's poop is actually forming more like a normal one as well and she's 8 months. She's eating a lot more and she's actually pooping better. She's figured out how to push and the gas isn't as bad. Maybe this means we'll be using axid less in a month or two.

Oh the teething. ((sigh)) :hugs: Our experience has been up and down. Poor kids. Some of them just go through the ringer. Those little teeth hurt coming in. 

Yay on the eliptical trainer being fixed.

Oh, update on my dad. He still no longer smokes since January AND he and my mom bought a Lance Armstrong treadmill. He's lost weight and is feeling great these days. Of course he's now traded one addiction for another and is on the xbox all day long LIVE playing army games but at least he's not smoking anymore. He's tried several times before and this time it's worked the longest and he hasn't cheated at all nor has he gained weight.  YAY! 

Well, we're looking forward to going to the lake with my parents this weekend. It's been HOT here. Mommy doesn't do well at all. Pregnant or otherwise is muggy heat. You should have seen the air. You could cut it with a knife it was SO thick. 95 degree's and I don't really know how humid but it was HUMID. :lol:

Doug took us out to a beautiful lake town that is kind of like it's out of Dickens. They even do a Dickens Christmas with characters on the street and sleigh rides for winter. Anyways, we were dining at The Blue Water Grill and I had The Napoleon which was beautiful. The following picture shows what it is only *MINE was Lobster Salad* and not the Tuna Tartar which is seen in the picture. It had sliced cucumber on the bottom layer, mango salsa above that, Avocado on the next layer, Fresh Lobster Salad and Micro Greens on Top. BEAUTIFUL presentation. I had a lovely iced tea with it. 

Then we went for a beautiful country ride and ended up at my parents where we had dinner out with them and some fun time with my parents. It's been nic to get along for a change with my parents. I hope it continues.

Praying everyone else has a lovely weekend too!


----------



## animalcracker

Wait - hang on a minute - did I miss something???

Rebekah - are you pregnant??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pablo797

LOL! That is the way it sounds!!! MA something to tell us? 


morning all and Happy Friday!!

MA, the lunch drive and dinner sound lovely. I am so happy things are good with your parents. I am currently struggeling with mine, sigh, never easy. Hope you survive the heat, it is hot on the east coast!! 

Jules, gabby is going to be a super model!! Holy cow that's one long baby. I think she's as long as Jo and Jo's 9 months! So glad she is healthy and happy. And the poop thing is normal. So is missing her like crazzy. I'm with ya on the lotto thing. Tell you what, if I win i'll send you enough so you can stay home too! I mean if I win 100 millioon there's plenty to go around! 

Angela, yeh!! On negative scan!!! I have heard the days and years quote before and it is so true! Little Ethan, another long and lean. I'm with Jules he just gets cuter and cuter! Can we fix Jo and Ethan up now? Waiting for next friday!! And yes I've known people who had to re-do an entire nursery because of an incorrect gender scan. 

AFM, knock on wood, Jo has slept through the night three nights this week including the last two nights in a row. Could we be so lucky? Granted she got up thursday morning at 4:45am, but slept this morning until 5:30. NEVER in my life would I consider 5:30 sleeping in, but there it is. Good thing is by 7 she is ready for a nap so I put her down from 7-8:15. I woke her up to take her to daycare and go to work. But at least I know she has one nap in her. She does not nap well at day care. 

we are off camping again this weekend, up north outside of Steamboat Springs, close to the wyoming border. Temps should be in the 70s, so comfortable. Taking all the toys so hope to ride my bike again!! Anyhoo, that's all from here. Have a good day and weekend!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:rofl: Sorry for the alarm bells ringing. Nope. :no: I'm not pregnant. Steph reminded me that the heat was worse last summer when I was pregnant and I was just over dramatizing the heat around here lately....I am *NOT pregnant*. ((Faint)) Oh Heavens to Betsy I'm not quite ready yet. :lol: I'm trying to lose some MAJOR poundage and I think Steph and I will be ttc again in the New Year. Sorry for the slip up in my wording. You may rest assured I'm NOT pregnant...yet. Not really trying but not really holding back either. We'll leave it at "practicing". We're enjoying Amelia and learning all the new "firsts" before we try again. It's also really hard to get pregnant because I don't get a period. 

I MUST ovulate as I somehow got pregnant with Jackson without a period but then we had an IUI with fertility meds to conceive Amelia. If it doesn't work this way this time, we'll definitely be adopting this time. We have always wanted to even before we got married. 

So, rest assured we are relaxing, both trying to get healthy and enjoying the blessing we have right now with Amelia. If the Lord wills, maybe it will happen again sometime in the new year.

Hows everyone doing? Anna, have fun camping again! We're going to the beach with my parents. I've made some strawberry lemonade and raspberry lemonade with our vitamix to take with us. We're taking veggies and hummus and I'm making strawberry salsa with Stacys cinnamon pita chips. We'll be taking some sandwich wraps as well. My mom is making two kinds of salads and they are making egg salad sandwiches which doug won't touch now being vegan. 

Well, I should probably get to bed so we get there at a good time!

Happy Weekend ladies! Love and :hug: to you all!


----------



## rottpaw

Morning girls! 

I will update properly a bit later, but please keep Amanda (Heart tree) in your thoughts and prayers. Her water broke last night and they are at hospital now, 34+ weeks, so all should be fine, but i know she is frightened and would appreciate your support!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you Angela. While 34 wks is not ideal, what gives me encouragement is that most births after 28wks have a high rate of mortality and anything after 30 wks goes up. She is close to term so this is exciting for me to hear. She has been waiting for this little dear for so long I can't wait to bask in the joy with her. As a few of us went through, It may take a little bit of time in the NICU but my hopes baby and momma are both healthy and it will be no time before baby goes home. 

We'll keep her in our prayers and we're looking forward to good news!


----------



## pablo797

hi all!!

started reading then had to jump over to Hearty's journal to wish her congrads. She has been through so much and is such an amaing person. I could not be happier if it was myself. Such great news. Think I might cry again...

MA, thanks for asking,camping was good. Jo finally cut one of her two top teeth. I swear it's been two months coming. Poor little girl. Sunday night was aweful, but then the tooth came and she slept from 7-7 last night! Sorry i'm on a tangent. Anyway camping was fun. Went to hot springs on the way back and had a good relaxing weekend. Your lemonade had me drooling! Sounds so good! How was the beach? Did amelia enjoy the sand and water? 

AFM, have a doc appt today. Going to get my thyroid checked. Also going to ask her about some spells I have had on and off for the past 15 years. They honestly occur once a year or once every two. But when they happen I get light headed, looose my ability to speak, and get tingly in the face or arm or hand. Truth be told I am afarid she will think I have been having mini strokes. I have never mentioned them before because they are so infrequent, but I had one the other day with jo and it scared me. So i'm biting the bullet and going in. I have also lost feeling in the skin on the front of my right calf. How weird is that? I don't think the two are related,but we'll see. Sorry don't mean to be debbie downer, but i've only told my DH my fears and it feels better to put it out there. 

so that's about it, went for a run this AM and got cramps in both calves. What's up with that? Try and be healthy and get a smack down! 

LOL, have a good day!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Yikes Anna! Do get that checked out, hon. You don't want it to happen while you are driving or something! Glad camping was fun! I think I could enjoy camping in a nice cool environment. But it is just not that way here. And this weekend we are forecast to get well over 100 for several days straight, with NO rain. Yeesh!!!! I hate the heat, and 100 is just ridiculous! 

Are you guys impacted by the wildfires at all? Stay safe! That is super scary. 

How is everyone else? We've been super quiet on here (me included :haha:) Ethan is growing like a weed, but has been running a fever (no other symptoms) the last 24 hours. I'm not sure what's causing it unless it's his teeth... We are visiting a neighbor this afternoon and I'm hoping he will be feeling up to it. He just woke up from his morning nap after only half an hour :dohh:. Lovely! I'm trying to encourage him to sleep some more but he's up and down, so far for for the last half hour. :nope:

Anyway, in other news I'm getting SO excited for scan day Friday!!! I literally feel like this week is just oozing by while I'm waiting so impatiently! :haha: I really, really hope they are able to tell us with pretty good certainty which gender we will have, because I am in the mood to start planning! It hit me yesterday, it is almost July 4 (traditionally, in my mind, the midpoint of summer, at least from a school year point of view here locally). Nowhere near the middle of summer weather season, but somehow I always feel like the summer is about half over when we hit the 4th. Mentally, by August I'm gearing up for football season and fall cooking (my very favorite season!) and so I cannot believe it's already almost July! :dohh:

Ah well. Story of my life these days, it is just flying by! 

Everyone check in when you can, we miss you!! CJ, Chris, Laura, Lou, Charmaine, Carole - (hmmm, we are missing all our c's and l's, haha!). Viv, Bek, Beth, Steph, how is everyone? 

Hugs and love ladies! It sounds like my little guy is NOT going back to sleep. Oh boy!


----------



## pablo797

morning ladies!

Thanks Angela. News from the doctor is good. Turnes out what i've been experiencing is called a complex migraine. Who knew? I guess my brain is having a little spasm and that's what knocks out speech and effects my vision and causes the tingling in my face or hands. The resulting headache is the more traditional migraine. Anyway, not a big deal. Other than it's annoying when it happens. She perscribed tylenol and allieve to combat the pain after ,but there's nothing to prevent them from happening. Luckily they're few and far between and I can tell when one is coming on so I can pull over if driving. Bad news is no more birth control. So DH has got to get snipped. I've been pushing for this for months but he's been dragging his feet (go figure). So it's either that or never having sex again. 


anyway, hope Ethan feels better! Poor litttle guy! And I love the 4th too! It signals the beginning of summer for me. We are typically pretty cold until June so July marks the real start,but this year is a whole other enchillada. It has been HOT! I am sorry the next few days are going to be so miserable in atlanta. Denver has been over 100 for the past week. We are lucky (knock on wood), there is a small fire not too far, but no worry. The really large fires are east of us in the foothills north and south of Denver. Steph, how's your mom? I think she's south denver. A little way away from the fire in colorado springs but I bet she's got smoke. 

We got some rain yesterday, but we need a torential downpour to really make a difference. 

anyhoo, not much else to tell. Hope everyone is well and can't wait for the scan on friday!!! 
anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna I'm so sorry for the migraines, but glad its nothing more serious! And I think it has been hot darn near everywhere this year, sadly. I can remember in FEBRUARY we had to turn on our AC! Sigh. Of course I picked this summer to get pregnant! :haha: 

So our playdate for the afternoon just had to be canceled due to Ethan's fever. :nope: not that I blame our hostess at ALL, it's just frustrating, we've already rescheduled this particular day three times now. Sigh. I'm thinking I may run some errands this afternoon, before the crazyinsane heat arrives and I don't want to leave the house! :haha:

Hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Excited about Fridays scan Angela. Anna, so sorry your having those migraines. YIKES! :hugs: 

Not much really going on here. Still packing. I'm EXHAUSTED today. I had to take a xanax last night because I had some kind of anxiety. Nothing too intense but I couldn't sleep so I took one. Now I'm overtired. 

Amelia has been clingy lately. She freaks out when we put her down on the floor with her toys, when we try to put her in her bouncy, she even freaks out when the blender is on. :lol: I'm guessing this is the stage they start to cling to parents?? She's also STILL been giving us issues with naps. Sometimes she does sometimes she doesn't. When she does it's a HUGE ordeal. For example:

Doug and I were playing with her outside together on the porch because it was a nice day. We came inside and SLOWLY put her in the bouncer showing her we were around and when Doug went upstairs to shower before work she started to lose it. Then I tried to let her calm down and went into the kitchen for a second to empty dishes and she had a TANTRUM. I mean SCREAMED like bloody murder. So, I picked her up to calm her down and put her in her bath chair I have in the sink while I unloaded the dishwasher right in front of her. Gave her a bucket and some toys and she was GREAT. Until I turned the vitamix on to make a smoothy. The lip came out and then the wail. :lol:

I sat her down with me, changed her, sang with her and she was still pretty pouty so I figured it was time for a nap. Put her down and she screamed bloody murder again until she made that sound I know SO WELL when she refuses to nap...I brought her slowly up and she threw up ALL OVER THE PLACE. ((sigh)) I picked her up, told her everything was okay, cleaner her, put her in new clothes, took the sheets off and put knew ones on THEN put her back into bed for a nap and NOW she's out.

Holy Cats is this tiring! I now have a sugar free red bull in hand to wake me up a bit and give me some needed energy.

Have any of you gone through this? Am I doing something wrong?! I know she's got more teeth coming in and she's had a heck of a time with the one that's barely through. I'm guessing it's a combination of things. 

What scares me though is I've heard from a friend that when they cry about getting out of the stroller or such that your not supposed to take them out every time for they'll expect it and have tantrums until they get their way everytime. Not sure if this is correct for an 8 month old versus a toddler though. :shrug:

At any rate, when she's awake we usually have so much fun with her. I LOVE when I start to laugh and that makes her laugh so we have a laughing fest. It REALLY brings me joy that we can bond like that.

After she went to bed last night Doug and i watched Couples Retreat I think it's called. It was Hillarious! We has such a NEEDED laugh together. We're trying to find that spark again. It's coming slowly but surely back. 

Time at the beach was fun. Amelia liked her feet in the sand but did NOT like the waves rolling in on the beach. She clinged to my mom.lol 

I think I'm going to rename her from baby bear to cling-on now. :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Work is still kicking my butt so that is why I have been MIA. How do I get to Hearty's journal? I want to congratulate her as well.

Anna - Glad to hear that your spells aren't anything too serious, although being a migraine sufferer sorry that you get them as well. I had to stop taking the pill about 8 years ago because of my migraines. Every time I would try one day 2 or 3 I would get a bad migraine. Thanks for asking about my mom. She is fine. She is in Castle Rock which isn't too far from the Springs, but they didn't really have any smoke. If they did, they weren't home enough to notice. My neice was visiting them and so they were out and about for the past two weeks. Glad to hear that Jo's tooth has cut and that she is sleeping consistently throught the night!!!! Yay!!!! 

Angela - sorry to hear about Ethan's fever. Hopefully it is lowgrade one. I too kinda think summer is half way over by July 4th. Especially when I lived in ATL because we started school towards the end of August (yes football season! LOL). WHat are your plans for the 4th? Two more days SQUEEEAAAL!!!!

Rebekah - The clingy thing is totaly in the norm. about 8 or 9 months, babies start going through separation anxiety. Because she was preemie by 10 weeks, she didn't start it until about 11 or 12 months. She is just starting to get over it and letting other people (other than me and my husband) hold her. Not the throwing up part, but the not going down for a nap part consistently I am totally right there with you. I just got off the phone with Steve and he was telling me he had problem TODAY putting Katelyn down for a nap. It was truly a process/ordeal. Glad you guys had a good time at the beach. It sounded like a lot of fun. 

AFM - same ole same ole. Work work work. I am starting swim classes this weekend I think. I have to look at the time because I have a baby shower for my neice (hubby side). She is 23 and just as cute as she can be, just glowing. Looking at her makes me miss being pregnant, that is until I saw her swollen feet, then I was like, yeah...I don't miss that! 

Katelyn is now having issues when I give her a bath. If she thinks I am going to wash her hair she freaks out and starts to stand up in the tub. The other night I had to have Steve come in and hold her while I washed her because she refused to sit down. I then HAD to wash her hair because she was in the pool. Lots of screaming and crying. I hate for bath time to be traumatic like that. Normally she is ok in the tub and actually LOVES the water. Just doesn't like her head to be wet. Swimming lessons should be fun...

On another subject, I am totally saddened by the fact that my 15 year old neice (hubby side) is pregnant. My SIL has lost her mind it seems and hasn't been acting right for months now and basically is nonchalant about the whole thing. I am just so sad by it all. Right before Christmas my SIL lost her job, then about 2 months ago she was evicted from her apartment. So currently she and her pregnant daughter are living with friends/relatives (going from house to house) and neither one has a job. What makes it worse is that we are having this fun HUGE baby shower for the 23 year old to celebrate the pregnancy and baby. Do we do the same for the 15 year old? Just very sad. I just keep praying for both of them as it is all I can do. Didn't mean to bring anyone down. 

What is everyone's plans for the 4th of July? Also, I will do my best to post a few new photos of Katelyn on Friday...and then maybe Angela can post new photos of Ethan and her baby girl/boy? LOL

Jules how is it going with the daycare? Beth how is Poppy, I saw some of your photos on Facebook the other day. Carole, Laura, Charmaine, Skye, CJ, Chris 1 & 2, Lou, Viv and anyone else I may have left off, miss you and hope you are doing well!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Steph. It looks like all this is normal. The throwing up I think is her getting herself all worked up. 

Oh Dear. Sounds like your sil has had quite a rough year. ((sigh)) I'm thinking with the 15 year old, you should feel it out. Will she actually be keeping the baby or will she be putting the baby up for adoption for someone who can raise him or her with love, structure and maybe giving the baby more than she or her own mother can give? 

Of course this is easier said than done too. It's the mother's choice and if her decision is to keep the baby then maybe it would be something nice to give her a small party. You can't change what has already been done. If anything. Maybe it would be helpful to the baby to have some necessities. Knowing what we all know the necessities would bring some great help their way to providing for the child. A pack n play, car seat, stroller, diapers, wipes, onesies, lots of clothes for the baby to grow into. Maybe some books for the baby. simple supplies like infant tylenol and ibuprofin, books on parenting.

It's hard for all of us emotionally to deal with this as we know how hard it is to ttc and then our new experience with parenting let alone a single mother with no income. The best we can do is see it from the baby's perspective and try and help that way.

Which brings me to my experience. Remember my cousins daughter who got pregnant while on drugs, tried to commit suicide, etc just after our son passed away and then I was quite mad?? Her daughter is THE cutest little bean. Sadly for her, she's living with my cousin (her grandma) who has custody because her daughter is still terribly addicted to drugs. 

I'm saying this because my perspective was similar to yours. I was disappointed, angry and maybe a bit bitter because here this kid was, conceiving when I lost my son and others in our own group have had a tough time. It's hard to put these feelings aside. NOW seeing this little doll, I feel bad for her. She doesn't have a mother who cares for her...or at least doesn't get to know her and find joy in the milestones like we do. In which case, if all we can do is help out somehow to make the baby comfortable...then this is what should be done.

In the end, you'll feel it all out. The sadness really doesn't go away. I'm still tearing up about this little girl born into such a hard circumstance. If I let it get to me I'd really ask why's again about our children passing and how some are born into very bad circumstances...why "I" couldn't have her child when she couldn't care for it. I could go on and on selfishly but the end result wouldn't be resolved nor would it solve things. 

Do what you think is right. Feel out the circumstances and move from there. If there is no party then try doing what they do in the UK and maybe bring some items upon the baby's birth to celebrate the child not the teen pregnancy.

I understand how you feel though. It's sad, frustrating and just so darn confusing sometimes if you focus on it. 

Hugs to you and MANY prayers for the family. I'm sure they will need it considering the hardships they've had already. All we can do is love them!


----------



## rottpaw

Aww, Steph, I'm so sorry about the younger niece. I think Rebekah said it beautifully and I agree, the best focus now is the baby. Anything you guys can do to help the baby out will be great, and just think of it as helping the little one if it's hard to think of celebrating the teenage pregnancy. 

I think those kind of circumstances are always difficult. You ladies have heard me tell the story of my family friend whose teenage daughter showed up pregnant at my sister's baby shower. I was so devastated to be around that, as we had just gotten our news from the RE that we were probably in a donor egg scenario. Well, that girl's younger sister ALSO got pregnant while the older sister was, and the family sort of played it off like, oh how wonderful, two grand babies for (my then 41-year old friend, the girls' mother). So anyway, that younger sister would go on to deliver the first child and immediately, I mean IMMEDITELY, get pregnant again. Like, she had the first child basically at term in December and then delivered a second child in October , less than a year later... That's how fast she got preggo again. All of us who are family friends LOVE this family, and of course we are happy the babies are all healthy and well and we can celebrate each of their lives, but...it's impossible, from our perspective, to say that this whole situation is a "good thing," if that makes sense. Kind of like you were describing, Steph... It just makes me so sad. That younger daughter, the mother now of two children by the age of 19, has severe OCD and other psych issues that make it almost impossible for her to care for herself, let alone two babies... And it just breaks my heart. But what can you do? Like Bek said, we can't undo what has happened, all we can do is try to make the best of it. :nope:

Anyway, I'm sorry about the bath time blues! We are having a bit of that here, too. Ethan doesn't want the water in his face and splutters and gasps like I'm drowning him. :cry: of course I'm not, we've been washing hair and face the same way for a year now... I guess it's just a phase, but like you I wonder about swim lessons! :dohh:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh heavens to betsy has THIS ever been a tough day. Amelia must be teething. She's been fussy ALL day long! Just putting her to bed at 10. It's 1025pm. She has been going to bed at 9pm lately. She's up now still crying. I sang her to sleep, she woke up screaming. Went in to sing to her again and she screamed bloody murder. ((sigh)) She's tired but I'm assuming this is another tooth cutting. I gave her tylenol at 8pm. 

At this rate, we'll see how tomorrow goes. We have two eye appointments back to back (he needs another set of glasses and they won't order my contacts until I have my appointment). Some time with the grandparents - daddys parents and then at 2pm daddy has an appointment with the endochrinologist because mommy thinks he's not borderline type II but type I. We'll see. It's sounding like this could be too much for tomorrow.

29 minutes and she finally fell asleep...on her SIDE. Good grief this kid is going to give me a heart attack. lol I'll give it a few minutes, turn the monitor so I can see her better and if she's asleep I'll roll her to her backside if she hasn't done it.

WOWEE is this a process. I hope it's not like this for EVERY tooth! ((faint))

Daddy had issues at work tonight too. It's been busy and he's had some tough cases. One was a patient who has alzheimer's and she became combative....knocked him and the other nurse a good one and almost fell. The nurses had to slowly bring her down to the floor so she wouldn't fall hard on her own. 

I'm thinking maybe it should be margarita night tonight. :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, so sorry for the rough Nights and days right now! We had a bad night with Ethan a couple nights ago when his fever first kicked in. I haven't been able to find anything except fever wrong with him for two days now, but he is gnawing on everything he can find so I am assuming teeth. His highest fever was 102 so far, with 101+ being pretty common even when he is on meds, so I am not sure... Seems high to me, for a teething fever. But he acts perfectly fine otherwise... I dunno? :shrug:

I didn't sleep great last night either as had a bad dream and then couldn't "get out" of it. Do you ever have a bad dream, then fall back asleep and go right back to the same awful dream? I hate that! :growlmad: then hubby had to be up t five for an early dental appt so I was up too. 

I hope you have a better day today, sweetie! 

We are just in cruise control mode here today. Just need To get through today then tomorrow is SCAN DAY! I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Angela.

Oh yes. I've had those emotional dreams before. I don't remember dreams often but the ones that are lifelike and emotional are the hardest to sleep through. I remember having one of the same dreams multiple times. It was quite odd really for me. I do hope you have a better nights rest and a peaceful dream. Can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow.

I found out my cousins wife is having a little girl. They found out the sex a couple weeks ago. I'm quite excited for them. They've been trying for a couple years now and have finally gotten pregnant. He was our lawyer for the home and his wife is SO nice. No doubt their little girl will be loved and taken care of. My aunt LOVES babies. She's been doting on Amelia for awhile now. I think their baby will have plenty of people to love her too. If any of you find it in your heart to pray, my cousins sister was in a bad marriage which I won't go into here but she got married to someone who is just so right for her now and she's two years younger than me. They want kids and they too have been trying. We have been praying for them as well. She's been through such a tough time. When I lost Jackson, she found out her marriage was ending and it was like a slap in the face. We both hit a real bottom emotionally and I really have a heart for her and her well-being. So if you could pray for her I'd really appreciate it.

Amelia was good today with exception to the clingy behavior which I think is a stage they go through. I'll enjoy the closeness while I can but it sure is hard to pack and move throughout the day for both Doug and I. She cries fits on the floor and in her jumper. She fussed so much again tonight that she threw up all over me yet again. I'm guessing this is an issue with her nerves. She gets SO up tight that she's making herself throw up. Her 9 month appointment is coming up and I plan to bring this issue up just in case. It honestly scares the pants off me sometimes because she gags and pukes. I'm always afraid she's going to choke laying down and I won't get there in time. For the most part I try not to show emotion/fear because I don't want her playing off it. I also don't want her working herself up worse. She's just a baby so I sometimes don't know how to react. I just know she needs closeness and to feel loved and safe so I'm giving her what she needs. I certainly am not going to leave her in her puke or let her get more fussy when all she needs is a hug and cuddle.

I also don't want her to be afraid of everything and cling to us when she could play with others when she gets older. It's so scary to know what to do. I need a manual. :lol:

AFM: We handed our noticed directly to the landlord today. It felt GREAT! :happydance: So excited that we're going into July and by the end of the month we'll finally be in. What a process but what a blessing. So glad to have a home of our own. 

Love and hugs to you all! :hug:

Angela, looking forward to todays scan! :hug: :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

It's scan day! :happydance: :happydance: :headspin:

Good morning ladies!

rebekah, I'm so sorry for the clinging issues and the vomiting. Ethan never did that but he did go thru a phase where he stuck his fingers so far down his throat that he would gag and/or vomit everything he had just eaten. :dohh: Amelia may be able to pick up on your excitement over the move, not that that is a bad thing, just that she may feel the emotions without knowing how to handle them. The times we have moved we didn't yet have kids, but all our pets picked up on it as soon as I started packing boxes, and they didn't really settle down till the move was over. I think when we are going through life events like a move, we give off a different emotional vibe and others pick up on it even if they can't name it, that may be all that is happening. I'm wondering if it might help if she didn't actually see you packing boxes? :shrug: I know that makes it harder to gt done but maybe one of you could play with her while the other one packs? 

Just a suggestion. I will pray for your cousins sister! 

Okay ladies, our scan is at 3. Will update as soon as there is news!

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Looking forward to 3. It's almost here thank goodness!

Amelia got sick after sneezing this morning. She wasn't fussy at all and actually laughed afterwards. I called the Dr. and spoke with the nurse. We're awaiting the Dr.'s call just in case.

You may be right about the move as our Jack Russell has had some BAD behaviors. going for the poopy diapers, stealing our other dogs food, stealing Dougs food, stealing mine. He's really starting to annoy the heck out of me and I noticed he does that EVERYTIME we move. Maybe Amelia is picking up on it as well. We don't pack in front of her because I don't really have time unless Doug is here to get it done. Usually it's done around midnight on nights that he works and after she's gone to bed on days that he's off. There ARE however several things packed and stacked in the dining room, in her old bed bedroom (though she never slept there). 

In any case, we're checking in with the Dr. to see if it's something to be concerned about. Maybe this mornings is just due to the newness of moving and the vibe we're giving off. Oh dear.


----------



## rottpaw

Okay girls, we are back from the scan and...


It's another BOY!! We are SO excited, and I'm relieved because we could definitely see the boy parts so I know I don't need anything pink! :haha: :rofl: I also won the bet with hubby (a bet which was his idea, so I don't even have to feel guilty!) so that's a bonus! 

I will post some photos this evening when I can get to desktop! Everything looked great except that one kidney is slightly enlarged. The dr. Said it is almost always fine... Except that in some cases, it can be a marker for downs... That threw us a little because it came sort of out of the blue after our sonographer told us everything looked great... Dr. Did say our case is borderline as far as even being an issue, so hopefully it will resolve on its own. The upshot is we can still get the harmony blood test (99% accurate) to rule out the downs concern, and we re thinking about either doing that when I see my OB in 3 weeks or waiting till our 6 week recheck with the peri to see if it resolves. I am trying not to worry, as there were NO other markers for downs seen...I'm just a world-champion worrier, so it will be hard for me to stop worrying till we hear an all clear. But generally, it was a very good report and baby seems perfectly healthy!


----------



## rottpaw

Ps, what I thought was really sweet was his little profile looksmEXACTLY like Ethan's at that age! I think it will be so cute if they closely resemble each other!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks for the update Angela! 

Gee, I so remember those scary moments when they freak you out about things they think they see on scan that may not necessarily be there. We waited WEEKS for Amelia's second heart scan after the 1st cardiologist said he saw something that was similar to what Downs kids have. In the end, I understand so well how scary the wait can be. I pray that time will move swiftly and baby will be healthy and happy. 

Love to you dear friend and SO happy for this new little boy. I pray he and Ethan will grow to be best friends.


----------



## pablo797

woohoo!! So glad scan went so well and try not to worry. I know easier said than done, but babies develop different parts at different rates right now, so really normal for things to be different sizes. Woohoo!! Congrads on the bet!! Hope you won big!

I will update tomorrow, dead tired. Think I jinxed myself, baby has had a few rough nights in a row. Second top front tooth coming in. There is actually a buldge where the tooth is trying to come in. 

Steph, so sorry about the family situation. So very frustrating. I think MA and angela said it best, so just know i'm thinking of you. Also glad your mom is ok. 

off to bed, glad again the scan was good, can't wait to see pictures!!! 

anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh no Anna! :hugs: Get some needed rest and we'll see you when your on again.


----------



## animalcracker

Hi ladies!

Angela - congrats on your scan! I know you are worried about the kidney situation but as you said, there are no other markers for downs so I am sure everything is fine! :hugs: I can't wait to share your journey with baby #2 on here - how is your nausea? Do you feel better?

Rebekah - Gabby has been sleeping on her side for about a month now! I freaked out the first time she did it and mentioned it to her pediatrician. I kept rolling her back to her back and she would roll right back to her side. We kept each other up all night :rofl:

Anyway, the pediatrician said it was perfectly fine! She could roll back on her own if she could roll to the side to begin with. So we've left her alone - she sleeps so peacefully on her side (but I keep an eye on her!)

Gabby is also teething like a fiend right now! My hairdresser suggested Humprhey's Teething pellets - you disolve 3 of them in 1/2 teaspoon of water and rub them on baby's gums. They really do help! I like them because they are 100% natural. Before I bought the Humphries pellets, I had bought baby orajel - and then that dreadful FDA report came out about it causing death in babies so I threw it out and never got to use it.

I am sick right now with a cold - I'm sure I caught it going in and out of daycare and I am praying Gabby doesn't catch it:wacko: Gabby's Godparents were in from R.I this past weekend with our Godson and we spent the day in NYC and went to the Museum of Natural History which was fun!

Hubby and I have been talking a bit about moving to Rhode Island. I really, really want to move so that Gabby will grow up with her family and our friends around her. All of my family is in Europe and most of hubby's family lives in Rhode Island. We both want to move but it is a big move - we need to sell our house, buy one there, and hubby needs to try and get a transfer to their New England branch. We're still talking about it - we'll see!

Ok ladies - I am off for an early night and try to sleep off this cold. I hope everyone had a great weekend!!! Love to all!
:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

afternoon all!

Jules, Jo too is a side sleeper. Has been from the start. Glad all is well but sorry for the cold. Darn day care!! RI sounds awesome, so nice to be near family. Where in europe is your family? 

MA,thanks, got some sleep over the weekend until last night. She cut the tooth,but was soooo cranky I couldn't figure out what was wrong. Finally this morning she pooped hige and promptly passed out! Slept from 7:45am - Noon!! LOL!!

AFM, crazy busy witj work and fourth of july!

have a good monday!! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All - work has been crazy. Just wanted to pop in and say HI! I will try and write a proper post tomorrow!!!!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

hi girls!

quick post to say happy fourth!! I am working all day tomorrow and will be crazy! Good new Jo slept through the night last night!! Woohoo hopefully we are back on track!! 

have a great holiday! No fireworks here because of fire danger, so just a parade and crazzy tourists!! 

anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Thought I would pop on quickly again. Katelyn had an appointment with the Child Development Specialist yesterday which is routine since she was preemie. She is doing really well. In some areas she is at her adjusted age (1 year) and others she is above and beyond (15 months +) Woohoo! I was concerned about her not walking yet, but they said she is ready, she just needs to get over her fear. Once she is no longer afraid she will be walking around. I'll keep you posted!

Thanks for the 4th of July message Anna! I hope everyone has a Happy 4th as well and be SAFE!!!!

Best,
Steph

P.S. I know I still need to post an updated photo of Katiebug!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela!!! YEA and CONGRATS on baby boy!!! That is wonderful news! Now Ethan will have a baby brother to play with. I am so happy for you!

Jules - good to hear from you, but sorry that you have a cold. Hopefully you will be better to have some fun tomorrow.

Rebekah - Katie too starting sleeping on her side at around 6months and was able to roll back to her back. Now she sleeps most of the time on her belly. how is the packing coming? The countdown is on!!! YAY!! Super excited for you and the move. 

Beth how are you?

Happy Auntie - do you happen to know what Hearty had (Girl or Boy) and how she is doing?

Gotta run 

Best,
Steph
Anna - that is awesome about Jo sleeping through the night. Fingers crossed that it sticks!!!!


----------



## pablo797

steph, hearty had a girl!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hearty's baby Delilah is still in NICU (I think it's been 8 days now? maybe 9?), but she's regulating her own body temp, hasn't had an apnea episode in 5 days, and is sucking and swallowing just fine. I think the only thing still keeping her there is they want her to gain a little weight before sending her home. It should be any day now. She had a little heart murmur and upon examination they found a little hole in her heart, but think it will close on its own - apparently it's not unusual for preemies, and the dr isn't concerned about it.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks Anna and HA for the update on Hearty. Yep, it is normal for the hole in the heart and for it closing on its own for preemies. I know for Katelyn the requirements for her to go home were regulating own body temp, no apnea, and able to drink from a bottle for at least 5 days. Katelyn was 3.14 ounces when I brought her home from the NICU, but at some hospitals I believe it is 5 or 5 1/2 lbs. Sounds like she is doing well though!!! I am so happy for Hearty! Thanks again for updating!!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## HappyAuntie

She was born at about 5 lbs 2 oz, if I remember correctly, so I'm sure she'll be home soon. I can't imagine how long Katelyn would have had to stay if they'd kept her there till 5 lbs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies! Happy Independence Day!!!

We just came back from my home town tonight. Amelia slept through the fireworks but they were beautiful! Parents just got back from Maine and came back with a bag FILLED with stuff for Amelia! Goodness this kid is NOT wanting for much. I DO however, hope that she will grow to be humble and love others. I would love it if she would be a giving child to those who have greater needs than her own one day. We're going to try to teach her about sharing over the next year or so. It's a Great time for her to learn this!

Great news! fussiness was because Amelia was cutting another tooth. Two more up top that are ready to come in any time now. Does this mean with each tooth she'll be THIS fussy? :wacko:

Our Dog (Jack Russell) pooped out a diaper tonight. Gee wiz. Neither of us know when he got one as we have a stainless steel bin that only opens with the foot. It "could be the one he ate a couple months ago which he also pooped out. Maybe some stayed in the system. This do is driving me UP THE WALL! :wacko: Love him but I think he's going through the behavior as he does with every move only this time we have a baby with a whole different paper product. I'm happy to see this come out. He's been concerning me the past few days while Amelia has been going through her teething fussiness. 

90 and muggy tomorrow. Hopefully I'll make it through the hot day SANE. Some people are dealing with hundred degree weather so I am going to count my blessings and suck it up!

10 more days until we get the keys to the house. We're officially in at the end of the month though. We're giving ourselves a couple weeks to paint the rooms, we're going to debug the place from spiders/possible fleas, etc. and clean the house inside out. 

I'm also planning a 1st birthday for September. :wacko: Talk about multi-tasking!

Happy, thank you for sharing the news on "little hearty". Looking forward to hearing more in the future.

What's everyone doing for the 4th?

Steph, glad Katelyn is doing well. :happydance: What GREAT news! She's on top of her %. Woohoo! 

Anna, what's going on with Jo? 

Jules, how are you? When will you finally make the decision to move? Sounds like it could be beneficial. NOW if hubby can get transferred. I'll keep you both in prayer for open doors and an easy transition. :hugs:

Thinking about ALL the other gals. Miss them dearly.


----------



## pablo797

MA. I'm with you, while I love the little group we have here, I miss the other ladies as well. Hope evryone is doing well. Glad amelia is so loved, but I agree, to be humble and kind is a lesson of great importance, one we've touched on before here. A great responisibility we as parents have to pass along to our children. Having said that Amelia deserves all she has and glad the fourth treated you well. Woohoo on the house!!! Soooo jealous!


Steph, I am sorry I meant to congradulate you on Katelyn's progres report! That is such great news!!!

Jules how was gabby's first fourth??

Angela, how are you feeling? Cold all better?

HA, How are you? What's the latest???

AFM, I haven't had time to post a proper post lately so here goes... We got an offer on our comdo, but after much back and fourth, it was a no go. They just wanted too many consessions on our part. Plus I had the feeling it would have fallen apart in the end anyway. I trust my instincts, but in the back of my mind I really hope we did the right thing. 

work is crazy but good. I have a good staff and it pays the bills. With so much of the country so hot we are very busy. Today was overcast and in the low 70s. So nice. Also there is a parade for the fourth and I got to hang out with Jo outside my shop today during the parade. Really fun. 

As for Jo she is good but having bouts of constipation that cause her pain and me sleepless nights. Advice? We haven't changed her diet, but this is new. So i've added prunes to lunch or dinner. Any other ideas?? I NEED SLEEP!!!

so that's all, as I mentioned no fireworks but that's ok and i'm in bed before it's dark anyway!! So lame!!

have a good one ... Anna


----------



## HappyAuntie

pablo797 said:


> HA, How are you? What's the latest???

Honestly, not so good - quickly running out of options and hope. Several of you have asked when I've popped in previously and I've not answered just because I don't want to be a Debby Downer in here, but here goes....

We started IVF this year. First cycle ended in a BFP and then mc #4 in February. Second cycle went really well, produced 3 really good-looking blastocysts (day 5 embryos), we transferred one and then I got really sick (fever and vomiting) and got a BFN. Dr is pretty convinced it was because of my illness. We're currently gearing up for a transfer of the two frozen embies from that cycle - transfer will be on or about July 13. If it's another BFN, we'll take August off from treatment (because I'm not about to have another birthday ruined - last year I had mc #3 one week before my bday, and turning 39 will be hard enough as it is) and do a third fresh cycle in September. If that fails, that's it. Right now neither one of us is interested in pursuing donor egg or adoption, largely just because we need to be done - 4 years of ttc and losses is enough, and we need to get on with our lives. Plus, we can afford IVF because our insurance offers some coverage, but DE and adoption would both be completely on our dime, and I cannot fathom dropping another $30k on building a family, above the tens of thousands we've already spent on treatments. We reserve the right to change our minds, but if we had to decide today what to do after the 3rd fresh IVF fails, we'd say we're done.

Based on my ovarian response and the embryos we've gotten in IVF, Dr is very optimistic that we'll eventually be successful, but when?? I'm sure that if we had unlimited resources and could keep doing cycle after cycle of IVF we'd eventually be successful, but we don't... we have this frozen cycle and one more fresh, and that's all we can do. And after everything we've been through, DH and I have a hard time sharing dr's confidence. At this point I just have a hard time believing anything is going to work.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to say people back at the Homestead (TTC thread!) were saying wouldn't it be nice to have a graduates thread so I've directed them over here. Hope that's ok!?

Love & hugs to you all xxx


----------



## pablo797

twinks, thanks!! That would be awesome!! Hope you are well.

HA, my heart breaks for you. You have been through so much!! I am with your doctor and feel very positive! Are you going to implant both embroyos? Please keep the faith,althogh I know it must be so hard. I got pregnant with Jo when I was 39 and had her a month before my 40th birthday. I wish I could reach out and give you a big hug, the pain and stress of TTC comes through loud and clear. For what little comfort it is I truly feel this will happen for you. Look at hearty, and others who have conceived against all odds, and your odds are better than hers were. I will be thinking of you all July and please keep us in the loop. Fingers and everything crossed this is your time!! Xoxo

AFM, survived the fourth! It was crazy and we almost doubled our sales from last year. Jo had another rough night, but was all smiles this morning. Damn she is cute! iwe all need to post new picts of the babes!! Jo is 10 months today, such a big girl. 

have a good one.
anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

hi Ladies -

boy it's hard to get everything done in a day.... I sat down about 10 mins ago to get caught up expecting Poppy to be down for awhile but as I got to the last page, he woke up! :dohh: but he's sitting on my lap now as I say hello....

5 months tomorrow!!! my how time flies. he's still in the bassinet beside me (getting way too big for it!) but we will be transitioning soon...... we stopped swaddling cold turkey and he is so restless at night now, like he was when we first swaddled....hopefully this will be a small adjustment. he doesn't wake up (sleeps about 7-9 hours a night) but moans and shifts and I can see him getting lighter so I pop the paci in and he's fine. I'm decreasing the paci time and so far he's been soothing himself back to sleep. :happydance: 

he's on the upper end of formula intake, about 38 oz a day (dr says 28-32 is normal, 40 is the max :wacko:) and on cereal on top of it! I swear I just feed all day long. we are starting squash this weekend :thumbup:

almost rolling over, almost!!!!! his teething is ridiculous and painful for him, and he gouged his bottom gum with his nail and was spurting blood while cooing and laughing. Boy, my heart stopped when I saw the blood on his onesie but he's so good, not much bothers him.

still with projectile sigh. less frequent but still there. spitup all day but the projectile still unnerves me.

we had a cookout at Charlie's sister's house. was ok but we were there way too long and it was nearing 92 and HOT. I'll get more into that on another post when I can type faster with 2 hands.

going to a stroller walk group in the morning - but if it's hot, we are going to sit! it's a new club I found of local moms. Hoping I meet some new moms here!

Angela - huge congrats on the boy!!! boys are just so awesome, aren't they? :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

got to go and feed again..... hello to everyone! I miss you all and think of you and promise to be on more! many hugs.
Beth


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

whew! It has been a crazy week around here with visitors and family here every day so far. It's been fun, but this mommy is exhausted LOL!

I'm sorry I too haven't had time for a proper post, and this will just be a quickie. But I want to say hi and I miss you girls! 

Anna, I'm so sorry the house deal fell through, but it is a great time of year to be on the market, so hopefully something will turn up soon! It is hard, when you feel like they are just overreaching. That reminds me of the last time we tried to sell a house. The people (who did end up being our final buyers) wanted to know if we would sell it furnished (even though that was NOT in our listing, and for good reason!) I had to say no, I'm sorry. They offered more money. I said, no, I'm sorry, we aren't considering selling it furnished. They finally said "how much do you want for the furniture" and I finally had to say, You can't HAVE my furniture, at ANY price! :rofl: They were very insistent, but I was absolutely not going to sell my stuff! :haha:

Beth, so glad you popped in! Wow, five months already! That is just crazy! The teething is a nightmare. Ethan's just going through a lot of it now (he was a late teether) and man, is he cranky! :haha: 

Steph, we miss you and I can't WAIT till your visit here! 

Bek, I'm so excited for your move! :happydance: :headspin: I know moving is miserable, but it's going to be so fun for you to be in the new place! 

*HA, * thank you for updating here and you kNOW I'm praying for you! :hugs: I know your faith in the outcome is very low right now, so we will all keep hope for you! :hug:

*Twinks,* thanks for sending new grads over and we can't wait to meet them! I love the reference to the homestead - that is exactly how I still think of our 35+ ttc thread and it will ALWAYS feel like my original BnB home! 

Thanks to EVERYONE for all the well wishes on our new little guy! We are so excited and I'm already diving into nesting mode. I am SO much bigger bump-wise this time around...they really aren't kidding about your stomach muscles being ruined on the first pass, LOL! I feel like I'm already (at 20 weeks today! Yay!) the same size I was at about 26, 27 weeks last time! EEEEEKKKKK!!! That's pretty freaky, especially when I think about how far I still have to go. So I'm going to try and get as much done as early as possible this time around, because I know last time I didn't want to MOVE after about 7, 7.5 months. I'm sure that will hit sooner this time since I'm so much rounder already! :rofl: 

We had a fun fourth and just kept it low key. My Dad's wife visited (I'm slowly making my peace with her, since there's really no other option) and I have to admit she is really sweet to us and to Ethan. And Ethan, for his part, is teething, running, and screaming a mile a minute these days! :haha: We think he is about to talk just any day now. He babbles a lot but no real new words or sentences. I'm thinking any day! 

Gotta run for now but hugs and love to all! and let's see those new photos please!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Yes Anna, we'll transfer both embryos, assuming they both survive the thaw. There's a 60-70% thaw rate, so there's no guarantee. We could very well get to transfer day and find out neither survived the thaw - they don't thaw them until the morning of transfer, so we literally won't know until we get there. As if this weren't stressful enough already!! :wacko:

Thanks for the encouragement - I appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wowee everyone! It's good to see some ppl posting. We've missed you. Thanks Twinks for the referrals. 

HA, I've heard several people say they conceived up to the very last minute. I pray this is you. :hugs: I also pray for a happy, healthy 9 months. I know you've been through so much already. 

AFM: Well, went to the lake with my parents and my moms side of the family (those who actually went, there are so many of them not talking I can't even get it straight). At any rate, Doug opened a soda can and Amelia went to grab for it and cut her pointer finger. We ended up on over an hour drive to get back to childrens prompt care after hours. 

The frustrating part of all of this was my father got in my face and started hollering at me because I was losing my patience with my husband because while he's a nurse, I wanted an emergency staff to look at it from the beach in case she needed stitches. While my dad had good intentions, the WAY he went about it was NOT the right way. He was hollering at me while I had a screaming baby in my hands who was losing blood all over me and I was holding her finger tightly to stop the blood.

Needless to say my mommy intuition was right and because she was too little for stitches they glued the finger together. The skin was cut from the finger to the center. Thank goodness it wasn't totally off. I was trying to focus on getting her to the freaking hospital while my husband was dawdling about and my father was being an idiot. Nobody thought it was bad. I KNEW her cry and the blood was streaming.

She's okay now. We're giving her tylenol for the pain the next few days but I called my mom and told her this is the second time my dad has been like this. I'm through ignoring it. 3rd times a charm and I WILL sever ties with him if he does this again. He has no respect for me as a human being OR as his daughter. I won't get an apology because he has NEVER done it in the past. Doug actually apologized for not listening to me. Not giving me my own way but not listening. Had my dad bulled his way to changing my mind, my daughter wouldn't have gotten the proper care. I let my mom know that she is MY daughter and he is to be seen and not heard when it comes to MY decisions on our daughters medical care. I respect that Doug is an RN but he works on cardiac care and not with peds. We didn't have the resources that prompt care has PLUS the wound was a little deeper than it should have been. I feel better for my decision.

I can't WAIT to get into my own home. Thank GOODNESS it's far away enough from my parents that they won't be over every two minutes! I also like the privacy and while I'm sure owning a home of your own has it's own headaches, It's OURS. :happydance:

Well ladies, I think I'm going to take a xanax tonight to calm me down from a crazy day and I'm going to read a book before bed. I also REALLY need to pray on my heart. Not only did I deal with my dad, but I see traits in ME that are similar to his and I want to crawl under a rock and never come out. Good thing there's still time to change, I just wish that I wasn't such a cracked vessel. ((sigh)) 

Praying everyone is having a lovely weekend. All these babies are bring joy to everyone. My sweet girl found it in her heart to laugh with the ladies in the hospital too . Brought joy to my heart.


----------



## pablo797

hello all,

sunday night and a quick pop in to say hi. MA so glad you stuck to your mommy instincts. And just because they're our parents DOES NOT mean we are destined to turn out like them. I tell myself this often as i , like you, would rather crawl under a rock and never come out if I was destined to turn out like my mother. I also don't see you as a cracked vesel, no one is perfect, we are all works in progress. Give yourself a little latitude. 

I will post proper tomorrow, but just wanted to let everyone know we're under contract on the house!!! I am so excited!! It's not over til the fat lady sings, but it's encouraging. I am letting myself hope thhat soon we will be in our own home. Other than that a whirl wind weekend with a wedding on friday and hosted a brunch this morning for visiting friends. We have a friend who has a daughter that is 9 months older than Jo. They were standing next to each other today and they are almost the same height!! My long little girl. 

anyway happy sunday!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna congrats on the house! I know it's never a sure thing till closing is over, but that's super exciting! And the weekend sounds fun! 

I need to read back before responding more, but wanted to say yay!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Just popping in quickly. We had guest over for lunch/dinner and a swim both Saturday and Sunday so busy busy. I will write a proper post tomorrow. Miss you all much!!!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

wow not much happening. Just poping in to say hi and hope all is well! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Anna! It is certainly quiet in here! It's been crazy here this week and I just haven't had a chance to get to the computer where I can type very much without little fingers helping.  I hope everyone is well!

Just a quick note from me as well to say hi and I found my nursery theme - so excited! This is one of my all time favorite children's books! the Very Hungry Caterpillar! 

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/eric-carle-nursery-bedding/


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - that is adorable! I absolutely love it. Awe so much fun. Looking forward to seeing you soon!

Anna - congrats on the house. That is fantastic news! I am very happy for you. Have you started looking for new place yet? How long is your escrow? Also, are you and/or your Hubby tall?

Rebekah - I believe you are getting the keys this week or next week? What a WONDERFUL feeling to have the keys to your own place. How long will the cleaning and the painting take? Are you having a professional service come in to clean/paint or are you and Doug doing it yourselves? Sorry to hear about Amelia's finger! Very scary, but glad that you stood your ground and went to the hospital. I hope that you are able to work things out with your Dad. Like Anna said, we are all works in progress and that is so true. 

Happy Auntie - You are in my prayers and thoughts. Looking forward to having you here with us complaining about hip pain and stretch marks on your pregnant belly!

Twink - Hiya! Hope you are well!

The past weekend was a whirlwind. I had made plans with a friend of mine and her 11mos old son. But she wasn't sure and was probably gonna not make it due to car issues so I then made plans with a girlfriend of mine who I hadn't seen in a long while. On Saturday mid morning they both confirmed that they would be able to come over. During that time I had called another of my girlfriends (who has a 12 month old) to see if she was going to Gymboree. Well then I decided that I should invite her and her family over as well since she and my other mommy friend are good friends as well (we along with three other mommies have our own little mommy and me club). 

Well during that time, by SIL called my hubby to see if she and her family could come over to swim and he said yes. He then decided that he wanted to get the UFC fight and called a few of his other buddies over. By around 6pm we had about 18 people over including all the kids. It was a lot of fun. My hubby bbq'd hotdogs and hamburgers and made homemade salsa. 

That was Saturday...Sunday, it was sort of rinse and repeat as we invited a a few friends from church over. This time less folks, but still a good time. Katelyn was great both days, though Saturday evening she started to get a mild fever. I gave her some baby motrin and that worked like a charm. 

We are currently preparing to go to Atlanta to see my Dad next week (1 week from today!) for his 70th birthday. I am a little worried about the plane ride. The last two trips we took with Katelyn - they were direct flights and they only lasted about 2 1/2 hours. She was also a lot younger and not mobile. I am worried that she is not going to want to be confined and will cry because she can't get down and crawl/walk around. I am hoping that she sleeps most of the flight. 

I am so amazed everytime I look at my daughter. She is just so adorable. She will be playing in her play room and start singing to herself. Whenever she hears music or if start to sing a song she knows she begins to dance and clap her hands. It is just so great to see that she is learning and understanding. She will take books off her bookshelf and "read" them. When I get home she lights up and starts saying Mommy! In the morning time (I bring her in the bed with us when she wakes in the wee hours of the morning) when she wakes up and my hubby is turned toward her, she will yell Daddy and then climb on him and rest her head on his should and coo and then give him kisses. Sometimes it is eskimo kisses. I am just more in love with her everyday. My cup runneth over!

well, I am off as I am still at work and have a TON of stuff to do. I hope everyone is well. I miss everyone, but I know folks are busy with their little ones. It is hard to find time to post and do all the other 10million things we do as Moms!

Lots of love,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, a quick one from me as well. It's after 2am. :wacko: 

Glad to hear from you girls. Miss all those who haven't posted in awhile. It's been busy here as well. Steph, yes we get the keys on Sat. Friday we travel for awhile to get to Dr. Hotty (our eye Dr.) so I can get my years supply of contacts.

We're actually deep cleaning the place ourself and then comes the two bedrooms downstairs. We'll tape the wood work and sand "maybe on Sunday after the walk through (have to do an initial walk through with the realtor to be sure everything is in working condition) but we're getting the keys from the prior owner to help us figure out which lights turn on what and I'm having my hubby use masking tape to label. rofl THEN my dad suggested bug bombing the place BEFORE we move in to get rid of any fleas or even mosquitos since there have been west nile virus sitings in several counties and a 5 year old actually passed away a year ago from it. :wacko: ((faint)).

We're having a moving company come in to help, but I plan to get Amelia's stuff in and our kitchen table to get us all settled once the painting is done. THEN time to finish planning her 1st birthday party. WHAT did I get myself into with all this stuff. lol I can't wait for her birthday though.

Steph. I totally know what you mean. Amelia isn't quite where Katelyn is yet but she's started to dance in her jumper and today I put on some zumba music where she bopped her head up n down while dancing. It was SO funny! I can't WAIT for her to say momma. I bet it's such a joy. I love all our babies!

As far as my relationship with my parents goes. This is such an issue and is a LONG history between them and myself. I think once settled I'm starting counseling. I'm not quite sure how to deal with a relationship with them. I love them but they aren't going to change for me. I either have to accept them or move on. To be honest, I don't always accept being treated as if I'm a constant failure. As I said, it's a long history but I'm sick of it and I certainly don't want our daughter looking at me like I'm a failure or with the same disrespect they give to me. It's in Gods hands. I just know I need outside help to deal with all these issues with them (there are more humiliating issues) as I just don't know what to do anymore after 38 years.


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls!!

So good to see some posts!! I am doing a major no-no and brought my computer to work today. Had to sign some realtor papers I didn't have time to get to this am so I brought Lap top to work. teeheee sneaky. Sometimes it's nice to be the boss.

Ok, Angela, so good to hear from you!!! Hope all is well!!

Steph, what sweet thoughts!! Sounds like the parties were fun and much like our weekend. Don't stress the flight, just bring LOTS of things for her to play with, and all should go well. Katelyn sounds like such a wonderful little girl (of course). so cute!! Can't wait for Jo to start talking.

MA, yehhh keys to the house!! Boooo painting and cleaning. And I'm even married to a painting contractor!! Anyway it will be so nice to be settled in your new home!!!! As for parent issues . . . I'll go to counseling with you!! More on that later. Anyway, you are correct you cant change them, but you should not stand for being treated badly by anyone. Plus what's to say they wont make Amelia feel the same way. And I know you don't want that. Many hugs from someone who knows!! 

HA, thinking of you!!

AFM, working and hoping this house thing works out. I am concerned the financing may be a problem as our condo is in a building that has commercial use on the first floor with condos up above. Not going into too much detail, this means the financing is tricky even for the most qualified of buyers. So fingers crossed. Buyer is pre- approved and has a significant down payment so I hope that will help pave the way. To answer Steph's question we have not started seriously looking yet as I just don't want to get my hops up and then have sale fall apart and be heart broken. We cant afford anything until condo sells. I have been browsing to know what's out there and it's bleak in our price range but not entirely void. So there will probably be some concessions on our part, but my fingers are crossed the perfect house will pop up just in time. In the mean time we REALLY need to talk to a lender and get pre approved so we can move when the time is right. 

And the time had better be right soon, my mother and husband are about ready to kill each other and me in the process. Dinner last night almost sent me over the edge. We just cant live with them for much longer even if it is part time. WE NEED OUR OWN SPACE!!! I didn't get along with my mother before, living with her two days a week is a nightmare. Like MA I can't change her, but as of yet have not figured out how to deal with her in a way that isn't combative. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Ok vent over. 

Glad everyone is well, have a great Thursday!! Almost Friday. Which would be good news if I wasn't working 10 days in a row due to daycare issue. They are closed next Thursday and Friday for staff training which are the two days Jo goes full time. No luck finding alternative person to care for Jo, so I have switched days off next week from this Saturday and Sunday to next Thursday and Friday to take Jo. It's fine just means 10 days in a row for me. 

Anyhoo, I am long winded today. Look what happens when I have a computer to type on!!

Take care,
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

It sounds like everyone had a great weekend! 

Rebekah, I'm so sorry about Amelia's finger! That ER trip does NOT sound like fun and I agree, when it comes to grandparent interference, that is NOT helpful or necessary when you're dealing with a screaming, bleeding baby. :nope: I am glad all is well now, but how scary that she could cut herself so quickly! I know I am in for it any day now; Ethan has discovered running, and so now when he crashes (usually while carrying a toy) he goes down HARD. It's very scary and we've had several close calls. 

Steph, can't wait to see you as well! And it is amazing how fast these kids grow. I was just thinking, I will probably blink three times and Ethan will be 18 months. I can't believe it! I'm trying hard to slow down and appreciate the time I have right now with him, before we have a second child in the mix and my attention is necessarily divided. As much as I am DELIGHTED with another baby, in a way I'm also sort of sad that Ethan won't get to have his mommy to himself anymore. Silly, I know. :cry: I'm sure it's just pregnancy hormones, but I'm so emotional these days! 

I do really miss all our other girls here, as well. Everyone check in when you can! 

Our weekend was fun too; we had Ethan's godparents (our best friends) over for dinner and enjoyed relaxing with them. They brought Ethan some toys their son has outgrown, which he is LOVING, and he also got a belated birthday present from my hometown best friend, who came down yesterday to pick up several items I had been hanging onto in case we ever had a girl. :haha: 

Now that we are going to have two boys (which I think will probably be it for us!), we're beginning the process of cleaning out the new baby's room and clearing some things out from storage (my old canopy bed, my old dollhouse, etc.). My friend has two little girls who are the perfect age for both of those items, which is great! They picked up those things yesterday and the girls are already enjoying the dollhouse! It makes me happy because those things were special to me as a child, and I'm glad someone will be able to use and enjoy them. 

I'm also in full-speed nesting mode, because this second baby is going to require some fairly intensive reorgnanization and decluttering of our home (with Ethan, we basically had an empty room waiting that we weren't using). The room that will become baby's is currently a (fully-furmished) guest room, so we're trying to figure out where everything is going to go and/or what to get rid of. I am having that unnerving feeling that there is (already!) too much to do in the time I have left. Not that there aren't (I hope!) plenty of pregnancy weeks remaining, but I well remember that with Ethan, I didn't feel like MOVING after about 7 months, and I am sure just keeping up with his routine and needs will take all my time and energy by that point, so I am feeling a little stressed at all the things I want to accomplish between now and September. But the good news is, my mother in law will be here for a couple visits in the next few months, and she is great about watching Ethan for me while I work on things. So I'm hopeful I can accomplish a lot during her visits, as well. I just have that feeling like I want everything to be organized and dealt with before baby arrives, which I know is impossible, but I want to get as close as I can. Then, God forbid, should baby come early, I want to be ready for that scenario as well. 

Think I'm rambling so will sign off now, but hope everyone is having a great week so far! 

Hugs and love!


----------



## rottpaw

LOL Anna, we cross posted so I need to read yours and will catch up - but I had to laugh because I, too, get long winded when I can type more easily at my desktop! :rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey ladies! 

NOW I remember what I missed last post. Anna, SO excited about the potential buyer. Praying everything runs smoothly, they get funded and you get pre-approved and find a new home swiftly.

Oh how I agree we both need to go to counseling together. lol As the old saying goes, "misery loves company". :rofl: As sad as it is that we don't get along with our parents, it's good to know we're not alone.

Angela, I LOVE the nursery theme. That was going to be Amelia's 1st birthday theme but it was getting too complicated with our moving so I made it a retro type party.

Oh dear. Ethan running with toys. Lord help me!:lol: I'm trying just to let Amelia do her thing and not keep her from learning and becoming the child she needs to be. She's quite the explorer though already at 9 months and that's how she ended up cutting her finger on Doug's Soda can. She was quick. He said, "I guess I'll have to pour in a red solo cup now". :rofl: Yup! We're now at the stage of kid-proofing. I'm not so concerned about our new home yet. We'll be living on one floor for the most part and I'll have a baby gate at the stairs. The stairs here are dangerous and both myself and the dogs have fallen down them. The slats aren't at code either. I'll be happy to get out of here!

How nice of you to give away the doll house and the canopy bed. I bet those girls LOVE it! Your also giving me something to think about with have a second child. Something I never figured into the mix of things is not have time with two so getting everything done is important. I'm sure you'll get it done in the time you need it. I appreciate you sharing your new journey with us! :hugs:

So Steph and Anna, what are you both eating to lose weight?? Any ideas on some quick meals you like?? I'm having a REALLY HARD TIME with Doug's vegan lifestyle. I'm using egg whites and the vegan cheese sucks! I need egg whites with at least one egg and for crying out loud, I'd rather have REAL lowfat cheese than crappy fake stuff. I don't mind the veggies and whole grains...but it's depressing without some kind of meet and cheese. I'd like to make some eggplant stuffed with low fat ricotta and skim mozzarella. It's healthier than it would be isn't it?! :shrug: Not every lifestyle works for the same people. I just don't think this is working for what I need right now. Weight loss but without feeling flipping deprived. ((sigh))

Any tips you ladies can give would be helpful. We're joining a gym the 1st of August and it has a nice pool with all kinds of classes, free weights (which I plan to do) etc. They even have daycare while you work out. What do you ladies think of daycare in a workout facility (you can be honest)

Well, That's all for now!

P.S. I have my laptop always...I guess that's my excuse for being long-winded most of the time. :rofl: I won't admit that I've been long-winded since childhood. :wink:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah - On the food idea, my hubby has a gazillion cookbooks so we pick menu items out of there. Since it hot as all get out over here, we have doing a lot of chicken on the grill and then adding it a salad or eating it rice, etc. I am still trying to do WW and a friend of mine gave a good idea. She said that now since all fruits and veggies are 0 points to eat the ones that fill you up a lot, but for every meal eat at least 10 points (along with all the fruit and veggies you can LOL). That way, you feel fuller, and eating at your point range.Not sure how much longer I will officially do WW just because it gets costly after a while. And I start to getcomplacent with WW and seem to eat the same thing every week. But I made a goal of 10 pounds by September. I think that is doable. I am hoping for more, but I feel good with 10. 

As for daycare at the gym, I am for it. I ahve one at my gym. I haven't taken Katelyn yet, but plan on it. I think it is fine. I do want to check it out first though. 

I am always at my computer for work, so that is probably why I ramble on and on LOL. 

Tomorrow is Friday YAY!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Morning girls! 

More from me later, but please keep HappyAuntie in your thoughts and prayers this morning. Her frozen embie transfer is today, assuming all goes well with the thaw. 

Thanks!


----------



## HappyAuntie

rottpaw said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> More from me later, but please keep HappyAuntie in your thoughts and prayers this morning. Her frozen embie transfer is today, assuming all goes well with the thaw.
> 
> Thanks!

:cry::cloud9: 
Thank you for this. (And BnB needs a "happy crying" smiley for moments like this!)

The transfer went well this morning - both embies survived the thaw. One has a small area of cell death, which is not unusual and dr assures me the embie as a whole is completely fine... honestly I'm so scared of twins that this news kind of helps quiet that anxiety for now.... Anyway, the full story is in my journal if you care to read it. I'm long-winded as usual, so get comfy if you do decide to come over! :haha:

Love you ladies. Hope you all have a good weekend.
xoxo


----------



## rottpaw

HappyAuntie said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls!
> 
> More from me later, but please keep HappyAuntie in your thoughts and prayers this morning. Her frozen embie transfer is today, assuming all goes well with the thaw.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :cry::cloud9:
> Thank you for this. (And BnB needs a "happy crying" smiley for moments like this!)
> 
> The transfer went well this morning - both embies survived the thaw. One has a small area of cell death, which is not unusual and dr assures me the embie as a whole is completely fine... honestly I'm so scared of twins that this news kind of helps quiet that anxiety for now.... Anyway, the full story is in my journal if you care to read it. I'm long-winded as usual, so get comfy if you do decide to come over! :haha:
> 
> Love you ladies. Hope you all have a good weekend.
> xoxoClick to expand...

You are very welcome and we love you too! Now go put those feet up and relax all weekend! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls!
> 
> More from me later, but please keep HappyAuntie in your thoughts and prayers this morning. Her frozen embie transfer is today, assuming all goes well with the thaw.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :cry::cloud9:
> Thank you for this. (And BnB needs a "happy crying" smiley for moments like this!)
> 
> The transfer went well this morning - both embies survived the thaw. One has a small area of cell death, which is not unusual and dr assures me the embie as a whole is completely fine... honestly I'm so scared of twins that this news kind of helps quiet that anxiety for now.... Anyway, the full story is in my journal if you care to read it. I'm long-winded as usual, so get comfy if you do decide to come over! :haha:
> 
> Love you ladies. Hope you all have a good weekend.
> xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Now go put those feet up and relax all weekend! :hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Waiting patiently with LOTS of hope in my heart that THIS is it! :winkwink::hugs::flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Glad the procedure went well Happy Auntie. Praying for you and I hope that you had a great weekend. Please keep us posted! 

HUGS!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Wow we are super quiet this week! I think everyone is crazy busy - I think Rebekah is still moving, and I know Steph is on her way here to Atlanta. AFM, I am buried in organizational projects around the house, since it's so hot and humid I can't bear to go outside! :haha: 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

finally a quiet moment! :)

HA - I hope all is well, praying for you! and hoping you will come over soon.

I think of this site often and when I sit down to type, I read the posts and have missed so much that I start to type then get called away by Mr. Poppy! Not that I mind much because he is such a love, but sometimes I feel isolated! I miss you all.

I went to that mom's group I mentioned awhile ago - the first week was great, there were 4 other women there, 2 of them had 5 month olds as well. Nice group of ladies. Last week when I went, there were many more ladies, the "regular" crowd, so to speak and it was very different. When I got there, I sat next to one of the women who was there the previous week (she was the only one from the previous week) and one mom who had a 2 month old. I said Hi to everyone else, expecting to introduce myself and get to know them but they all IGNORED me. I was shocked. They all have 10+ month olds and obviously knew each other for a long time. The ring leader there was such a snob too. The only time she spoke to me was when I was telling the 2 moms I was sitting with that Poppy HATES his bath, literally screams bloody murder, and she very loudly told me that I obviously am doing something wrong, I probably have the water too cold and I should be testing it. SERIOUSLY???? I had so many unkind words floating around in my head, but I just smiled and calmly said "no, I know how to give a bath, he just has hated getting a bath since birth, even in the hospital". She shrugged and said that no baby hates the water unless something is wrong. I ignored that and focused on the 2 moms around me (a third came later with a 12 month old and was kind but quiet). The mom from the previous week left about 20 minutes after I got there, she said to me they were too clicky for her and felt left out so she was out of there. So I was disappointed and not sure I will go back unless the 3 other women from the first week are there. This week they want to go to a pond, but it's too far for me and no shade and with the EEE scare around that area, I'm not going. 

Poppy is growing like a weed and a very happy boy. Still spits up copious amounts, baby omep not helping but is happy. Sleep has been going great, sleeps about 8-9 hours a night with no waking. Of course, we are trying to get rid of the swaddle still, so we pulled out one arm and for 2 night he stirred without waking a few times, and this past week we pulled out the other one (but put the other one back in as this arm out is the one he uses the most). Again 2 days of slight stirring but still going good. Last night it was so darn hot (we have had a 90+ heat wave since last week) that I couldn't bear to swaddle him as he was sweating on us while feeding. We have an AC but takes a long time to cool off. So we went cold turkey last night and he woke up a few times but put himself back to sleep. Only 2 times did I need to give him the paci but I never picked him up. So he doing very well. We will swaddle his little chest with both arms out for a few days tonight and then go cold turkey again.

he is eating fruits and veggies now :happydance: but the teething is so bad sometimes it hurts him to finish a bottle so I give more cereal to get it into him. I can see the tooth buds so they are almost here:thumbup: poor thing.

everything else is going very well, just busy. Friday was Charlie's bday, so we celebrated all weekend, I just kept baking! muffins, cheesecake, blueberry cream pie, waffles, eggplant parm, beef tenderloin! He ate like a king and he deserves it!

venting time.....We had another party at his sisters the saturday after the 4th of july party that she also had. We are about 30 minutes away, the others about 5 minutes. So I offered to bring a dessert and she said she was all set. Ok, no problem, it was hot anyways. Well she calls Charlie on Thursday and says she wanted the steak tips we had catered for our christening (the restaurant is 5 minutes from us) and we need to go get them. The party was at 2pm on Saturday. She calls friday night around 10pm saying she wanted us to get the tips at noon, and come right down as we need to help her set up. Um, ok but we do have a baby to bring as well and it hard to get out on time but we managed. On the way down, she calls again and says: you have to stop and get ice for the coolers. I mean come on now, you knew you were having a party, having to get ice should not have been a surprise emergency. She always does this. So we get there expecting to help setup and everything was done. Then she says, Oh I guess you didn't have to come this early. So we had to sit alone for 1.5 hours until people started coming (she hadn't even showered yet). I was annoyed, to say the least. Then the first people to get there were her daughter's friends, one of them saying: ooo the baby is here, I want to hold it. "IT". that annoyed me as well and it was in the 90's so I was hot too. I didn't really know this girl so I was uncomfortable with her holding the baby (she seems flighty) and she turns to his sister and says, oh can I hold it? Not to me, who is the mom and holding the baby, and the sister says, sure, TAKES the baby and hands him to her. I was MAD and I think she realized that. If not, she did when I took Poppy back because this girl was trying to pass him to another one of her friends who said she didn't know how to hold a baby and she was trying to teach her.....Over a GLASS coffee table. I said no and time to come back to mommy. Then his other sister took him to walk around and I said very firmly, NO DIPPING TOES INTO THE POOL. First of all, he is a load, so no bending over with him, second he hates his bath, he isn't a fan of water! Well, wouldn't you know it, I turned to answer someone who asked me something and I hear a howl. Yep. bending over, toes in the water. I didn't say anything, just walked over and took him out of her arms. Poor thing was crying and shaking. She just laughed and said, well one day we just need to throw him in and he'll figure it out. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: After a while I put him down for a nap in the car seat and stayed in there with him. The one hosting the party came in and asked if he was asleep in a loud voice and then asked me to get him up because there were people who wanted to meet him. I said no, he needs his nap. honestly, they have no consideration. After 6 long hours, I told Charlie we were done, and he agreed and we came home to blessed quiet.

Munchkin is waking up. He is so cute. 

Many hugs to everyone else, Angela, LOVE the nursery theme. Rebekah, so glad about the move!!! Anna - YAY on the house!!! Any news on PurpleLou?

Beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! It's 5am and I can't sleep. A lot on my mind but nothing significant enough to post. At any rate, with everything happening in Colorado I wanted to find out if our dear sweet any was personally impacted in any way and give a shout out to all those in the state who are grieving the loss of innocent lives. Anna, I hope your doing okay.

Beth, sounds like you had a couple of negative experiences both at dh's family party and with the cliquey mommies. Do you have numbers of the ladies you had your fist meeting? Maybe you can start your own with them.

Thanks Angela! Yes, we started cleaning and we're deep cleaning the kitchen today with my mom. (hopefully I get sleep) I have to say that I'm not happy that the people didn't even clean a little bit in our home. No sweeping, wiping counter not even wiping under sinks, etc. It's disgusting. I've had to go room by room and clean so I'm not overwhelmed. It was just a bit disappointing because I have NEVER left a rental like that when we have left and I don't intend to with the rental we have now. I mean at least do a basic wipe down for crying out loud! Now I'm finding myself cleaning two homes instead of one. 

We're tackling some DIY projects. Putting new doorknobs and locks on and even replacing a door (not on frame).

Latest news is yesterday we received a letter saying Doug is almost 30 days late on his mortgage payment. I was LIVID! I won't say who the bank is, but they bought the mortgage and I'm not sure if they were trying to force an extra payment from us on purpose? Or just overlooked the closing contract altogether. The new bank hasn't made a good first impression as we were trying to take care of this issue and all we got were young sales people "trying to collect a debt". We called the original loan officer who directed us to their accountant after saying this bank was WRONG. Doug called this morning and got two people from India (outsourced) who didn't understand what the heck was going on. FINALLY the accountant gave the other bank person the information they needed and it's not said that we will be cleared by next Thursday. Doug said he wanted it documented and to make sure this isn't going to affect his credit. We couldn't believe it because we hadn't received any letters up until the letter stating we were late. Mind you, this is our first payment and had we gotten something like that we would have payed it....Thank goodness I got our paperwork out because I KNEW we signed the contract with the 1st payment being August 1, 2012. I was right. I just have heard shoddy things about this bank. NOT a happy camper that we have them for our mortgage company. ((sigh))

On a fun note, Doug has a 4 day weekend off the next couple months on his weekends off. We're looking forward to time together. We're not moving officially until the end of the month and are taking the time to paint and fix whatever needs it. Sitting in the living room with my inlaws, we had the doors open and it was letting some nice breeze in with birds chirping. VERY quiet and lovely. I think we're going to like it there. I already noticed we have blackberries growing over our fence. YAY! Freeze some and make some jam/jellies with the rest. woohoo. :happydance:

Went to OBGYN appointment and I have to say I'm a bit concerned. 1. my weight has gone UP again. ((sigh)) but that's not what's concerning. I've had lower back cramps. I got them before I was pregnant with Jackson too but when I was being tested, I found out I was pregnant with him. This time I'm not pregnant BUT the Dr. brought up some kind of issue pertaining to not getting a period and the lining which can be cancerous. 

It scares the life out of me as I just had Amelia and I want to watch her grow to get married and have her own children. I'm trying SO hard to get healthy and am praying this is just a normal issue for me maybe due to the heart shaped uterus tipped to the back.

So, I have blood labs this week and the following week I have a sonogram to check the lining and make sure there is no cancer. PCOS carries risk of ovarian and other girly part cancers. It's good to have preventative care. Nobody has done this with my last concerns. Of course I was found to be pregnant so maybe there was no concern for them. I'll take it one day at a time and won't fully freak out. It seems normal for my body, I was just hoping the lower back cramps would let up some. 

Enough from me. How is everyone? It has been quiet. I miss Jules, Viv, Charmaine, anyone hear any more from hearty? Chris and Chris? Carole? I love having you ladies to talk with. Steph I love hearing updates from you, Anna, Beth, Angela, CJ and anyone else I missed...your all just so sweet. I'm glad we have this connection!

Twinks and HA, I think of you and the other ladies often! Your journey's mean so much to me and I'm honestly still praying for great things for you all. :hug:

Well, I pray you all have a lovely weekend! Time for me to get off the internet before I wake baby bear WAY too early!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

WOW, it is quiet on here! I hope it's because everyone is having fun with those little ones! I'm sorry I have been quiet as well - I started out a few weeks ago trying to get just a couple small areas of the house (like the mess of digital photos we've taken over the last few years, residing on my also-messy computer!) organized, and that small endeavor has morphed into MAJOR nesting mode! :haha: I get bored with lengthy projects easily, so am having to learn to break things into manageable, bite-sized projects and work on them a bit at a time. I'm a lot more productive (and don't burn out) that way, but I'm a very impatient person, so it drives me NUTS to work on things so slowly and have things drag on for weeks. :coffee: I am pleased to report I've made major progress on a number of organizing projects, though, so I'm happy about that!

Beth, I'm glad Poppy is doing well but I am SO sorry about all these crazy people you keep having to deal with! I have not even been able to find a mom's group to join, though I would love to, but things like your experience keep me from looking harder. I know a lot of those groups can be that way and I am not a person who tolerates that kind of thing well, so I would get annoyed very quickly! :growlmad: and I am SO sorry about what happened at the party! I will never understand why people insist on doing htings like that. My mother did something similar at Ethan's 1st birthday party and it made me so mad! I had told her and told her that he could not eat solids (textures) yet, and so I was just planning to let him play with his smash cake and take some pictures without trying to force him to eat it. So the next thing I see is - you guessed it! - mom trying to shove a forkful of cake into my then-crying baby's mouth! :grr: :saywhat: I couldn't believe it! Never mind he could have choked! Sigh. About the reflux and spitting up, it sounds like he is one of those that is just going to have to outgrow it - and don't stress, he WILL outgrow it!  :hugs: in the meantime, just keep reminding yourself of that! 

Bek I hope you guys are getting settled in the new place and enjoying it! I am so sorry that the previous owners left a mess for you. That sucks and is SO rude. When I move I try to leave the house the way I would like to find it. No one needs to walk in on moving day and find a mess that has to be cleaned before they can even open the door! We've been blessed that the last three houses we've moved into have either been left in excellent condition by their prior owners or (in one case) were new...I hope you guys are able to get it cleaned up quickly and start enjoying it! You'll have fun planning Amelia's party, too! I think fall would be an awesome time for a birthday, and it's my favorite season!

All of our other girls - we miss you!! I know everyone gets so busy and it happens to me too. Please pop in when you can! 

AFM, went to my OB checkup today and all is well for 22 weeks. We get another scan at 25 weeks to recheck the kidney issue, then at the end of August I go back to my OB for a recheck and the dreaded GTT. Bleh! This pregnancy is just zooming along in so many ways... I can't believe I'll be almost 30 weeks next time I go to my OB! So far, so good, just feeling a LOT bigger than I did at this stage last time, and starting to have some hip/joint issues and a LOT of heartburn earlier than I did last time. Dr. says that is all normal on the second pass. Meanwhile, the nesting projects continue full force! 

Otherwise all is well here. Hugs and love to everyone!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela, I've been wondering how you've been dealing with all this higher than normal heat with your pregnancy? Glad your on track with your pregnancy and looking forward to hearing more in the upcoming weeks.

We're not in our place quite yet. We are paid up until the end of the month at our rental so we're taking the time to clean and replace things. Doug has put in a door on his own the first time, some knobs and locks, we're painting, etc. It's been HARD because baby bear is clingy and doesn't want to be out of our arms which means I come up with ideas but my poor husband has had to follow through. lol

Amelia is also teething again. We have two teeth actually in but she's a BEAR. Today's heat is NOT helping. NOTHING is helping to soothe her. I finally was able to give her another dose of infant tylenol and she's "somewhat" better but boy do I miss our happy little baby girl. She's also testing the waters too. What is starting to annoy me is that if she needs a nap and starts to scream my mom and sometimes Doug goes right after her. This leaves her MORE tired and MORE cranky. I feel kind of underhanded at times. It's more my mother than my husband. I had a talk with him just telling him that when he does this I feel like "I'm" the one that's the bad guy and I feel like she hates me. A bit overemotional I suppose. :lol:

So, today I hoped I'd be able to get the sofa stuffed and finished. I am enjoying every minute of baby bear even with her moods because I know this is a gift. I feel like there's very little time in each day lately.


----------



## pablo797

hello!!!! Dear friends!! To calm any fears we are all well. We live pretty far from the shooting, but it is still so sad. I've said it once amd i'll say it again, the mountains are full of crazy people. Maybe it's the altitude. 

anyway... HA everything crossed!! I just have a feeling it's your time. I hope all is well and you are resting and relaxing. Many hugs!!!

MA, crappy of old owners to trash the place! We have pretty much repainted our entire condo and scrubbed it from head to toe. I am sorry for the scarry doc appointment. I hope it turns out to be nothing. I will be thinking of you. Sorry baby bear is clingy, Jo has been the same way lately. So hard to get anything done!!

Angela,could you really be 22 weeks!!! Wow time is flying!! I am glad all seems well but sorry for the hip pain and heartburn. I remember both well and don't miss it. Good for you getting projects done. Go nester go. 

Beth, fricking snobby women! Why do we do that to each other! I am so sorry. I wish we all lived closer ao we could hang. I was with a group of women this spring and we talked about the mommy competition. How some women project a sense of competition when raising children, making others who have kids that don't sleep through the night, or don't crawl sooner, or kids that spit up feel like their doing something wrong, or not being good moms. What is that?? It's a need to feel superior that stems from a feel of infereority, but really?? We're all trying to do our best and every kid is different. I just hate it when women turn on other women! So unnecessary. And as for the sister in laws yesh nightmare. I know it's easier said than done but girlie I think there will come a day when you will have to lay the law down. Some people take advantage and take advantage until you put the law down. They push and push until you push back. And consequences be damned. I know easier said than done and it's not my family, but I just hate to see you upset. And these people seem to constantly upset you. No easy answers. So many hugs and best of luck. On a happier note so glad Poppy is doing so well. What a great mommy you are!!

AFM, well house is still under contract and i'm starting to let myself think that maybe this will go throug. So i've started looking at houses. We got pre approved for a ridiculous amount of $. Turns out DH gave the lender the wrong income info. He over estimated by about $15,000! Men. So I emailed lender this am with correct income amounts. Shouldn't make much of a difference as we would never buy a house for the original amount we were approved for. We could never affored the mortgage. The good news is that there are several homes we should be able to afford. So it's getting exciting. Also applying for financial aid for daycare, moving, working full time, and looking for a new place to live,my plate is full. On top of everything Jo was really sick last week with cold and ear infection. When it rains it pours. But life is good and no complaints. Everyone is now healthy and happy. 

so wow long post and from my phone too. Excuse typos. I would go back and pfoor read but when I do that I loose posts. So hugs to all!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Good to hear from you Anna!

I've been wondering about the contract on your house. Sounds like it's going well. Praying you find a home and the process goes smoothly and swiftly.



Last night was a horrible night for Amelia. She won't let me in her mouth but I'm willing to bet she has a new tooth in. We were up at 3am and 6am before she woke up at 730am. Her naps have been far and few between. Yesterday she had one and today after struggling for an hour she went down. You can usually tell when she's tired. She honestly needs the stability her nap provides. Somehow I have to get my mom on board with not coddling her when she's testing things. Even today, I kept putting her down while telling her it was nap time. She'd pop up like poppy pop-up and start laughing. I decided NOT to make this a game. I let her be until she got more grumpy and put her down again telling her it was nap time. She fussed and then went down. She's testing the waters to see what we'll do. If she has everyone coming to coddle her she's going to play on that like she did when I kept trying to put her down. It's become a game.

Goodness. I'm learning so many things. I thought this would be the easy part. Haha

On a positive note, she is now starting finger foods. I cut up some tiny pieces of banana and she is putting them in her mouth. She's been also putting the dissolving yogurt and cereals in her mouth now as well. Which brings me to my next questions.

What are you ladies using for finger foods? She's 9 months now. I'm just wondering what's safe. She has this sucking thing but I'm trying to get her to chew. Steph, what did you use with Katelyn? I know you had similar issues with her eating as well.

All in all I'd say we're on track. Her birthday is the end of Sept. I wish I could have all of you girls over. I feel as though we've all become such good friends. You all would be our ideal play date group! I have an idea for the cake and can't WAIT to bring it to our cake decorator. I hope she won't have a fit with the work. lol My Aunt has 2 Cricut machines and said she help us with invitations, pinwheels, and other decorations. I have to now come up with ideas for favors. 

Angela what did you give for Ethan's favors? I'm going to "try" to keep this light as you did. It's a retro theme. Hopefully simple and easy. Not sure Im going to give baby bear a whole top tier cake. Is that bad?! I figured I'd get a 3 tiered cake and everyone including the kids can have a slice.

I wish I could determine the weather for that date. :rofl: I have ideas but they will depend on outside or inside. Ugh! Why can't I just think simple and put hats, balloons, some food and some cake out?? I need to stop over-planning.lol

Speaking of over-planning. I seem to have all these GREAT ideas for the house as I said in my post above. Only deal is that they end up being these HUGE projects! Now I planned to rip up the carpet in what will be OUR room. I figured it would be easy since the floor below is hardwood. Well, pick up the carpet and there's padding which will most likely be glued (why do they do that to an existing beautiful wood floor?) and then there's the tack strips across the floor which will take awhile to get out. THEN we're looking at scraping the glue off, sanding , staining and polyurethaning the whole darn thing which won't take a day as I suspected but about a week. We move in next monday and wouldn't be able to accomplish this until Friday. ((sigh)) I LOVE how I come up with "easy" ideas. :lol:


----------



## rottpaw

Anna so good to hear from you and I'm excited to hear things are looking positive on the house front! I'm sorry about the cold and ear infections... That is no fun! Ethan went through a rash of sickness about Jo's age and it drove me nuts! 

Bek, for favors I did individual bags for each kid based on that child, because we only had about 8 kids and their ages were widely spaced. So for younger kids I did things like bubbles, crayons and silly straws and for older kids I did cars 2 frisbees, paint by numbers etc. I got everything at party city, not sure if you have that chain where you are? For finger foods I started Ethan with table foods, and our dr said start with soft and squishy things and avoid hard edges or crunchy foods. So I started with things like watermelon, banana, broccoli (just the floret parts), sweet potato chunks, American cheese or cheddar cheese pieces, pieces of bread, and pasta shapes (everything cooked till soft and chopped up finely). Oh, and rotisserie chicken which he LOVES. I freeze it and thaw in microwave as needed. He also loves grilled cheese sandwiches. Gradually we have increased his bite sizes and now he can eat pretty good sized pieces and slightly harder things like life cereal. He also eats and enjoys the plum baby organic puffs of various colors.


----------



## pablo797

hey girls, thanks for the hellos! 

MA, I too need to start Jo on more adult finger foods. According to daycare we're behind. So thanks for asking the question. I will try banana, soft cheese and some meat. She ate some small pices of meat last weekend. Glad to hear the house is coming along so well, but holy cow the floor will be a big project! We are debating on buying something that needs some work, more house for the $$. Or buying something that's move in ready. Good luck with the projects and amelia. Jo to has started testing. Hard to be mad at them when they're so cute. Jo would get up in the middle of the night and want to play. Much more fun to play with mom and dad than sleep. Finally had to let her cry it out. No play time. Good luck!!

Angela, hope you are well. When is the next scan?? 

Beth, I feel as if I got a little preachy yesterday. Sorry. I just get so upset when a friend's feeling get hurt. Espically someone so obviously so sweet as you. Plus I think it struk a nerve. A couple of weeks ago I went to a daycare BBQ, trying to meet some of the other moms, for Jo's sake if no other reason. Anyway not a single person talked to us. It was really clicky and everyone just ignored Jo and I sitting on the grass. I smiled, made eye contact, but nothing. Finally I said F this and packed us up and went home. So lesson learned,but it was crappy and I felt like highschool all over again. Blah! So anyway, sorry if I over stepped my bounds. It's your life and i'm sure you'll do what you need to. You are an awesome mommy!!

AFM, hired a new realtor to buy a house and DH agreed to look this weekend. Fingers crossed all goes well. There's one we really like, but it may be under contract. It's listed on line but there's no sign in the yard. Plus we're at least two weeks away from closing on our house. May see if we can make an offer and go under contract and get the process going knowing closing is dependent on our house closing. We'll see what happens. Wish us the best. 

hi to everyone else! CJ, how's the new babe? Steph are you in Atlanta? 

Have a good Wednesday!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wow! I thought our closing process was stressful. Your only 2 wks from closing and don't have a place yet. Holy Cats! :lol:

As for us, Amelia had some stage 3 mac n cheese with butternut squash from tyler florences baby line. She LOVED it! She's been having the dissolving yogurt and cereals and puts them right in her mouth. I've had to work on the water drinking but now she's doing that with a sippy cup. Still working with her on holding it herself.

Today I tried elimination communication and it worked. Amelia poo'd on the big girl pottie. lol I saw her pushing and ran upstairs to put her on the pottie. I figure it will work better when we're actually on one floor at the new house but she did it! 9 months and she poo'd on the pottie. Hopefully this will give her a regular instinct to poo on the toilet. We'll buy a baby toilet this weekend.

On another note. She had temper tantrums something AWFUL! She just doesn't like to nap or sleep for that matter. If I don't literally put her down for a nap, she just won't. She's irritable and whiney when she doesn't get a nap too. Even when she doesn't nap she doesn't go to sleep until 10pm. Past few days she's waking at 3am and 6am. This morning she was up by 830 but sat there with Doug watching her since 6am hoping she'd just go back to sleep.

Is it the heat? Teething? What should we do?? Anyone have ANY ideas? When I try to lay her down and tell her it's "Naptime" she keeps sitting up and laughing (I try to chuckle under my breath" While it IS funny, (though I don't laugh in front of her) it's tiring. I'm running out of ideas. :shrug: Am I just putting too much effort into this? If she doesn't want to nap at all during the day and doesn't want to go to bed until well after 10pm should we just leave her alone and let her fall into a new schedule again?!


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, our next scan is in about 2 weeks. SO excited to see our little guy again, and praying all is well at that point! I'll also schedule a 3D a few weeks after that, probably around 28-29 weeks. Yay! :happydance:

Bek, we too have LOVED the Sprout baby food line (Tyler Florence's foods). Ethan loved many of those and to this day, will ONLY eat those sweet potatoes. He will NOT eat any sweet potatoes I make LOL!

On the napping/sleeping, I know how frustrating it is when they won't sleep but are then cranky due to lack of nap. Ethan is a pretty excellent sleeper these days and I am SO thankful for that! I know it may not last once he is out of his crib and can get up and run around his room, but for now I am so thankful he generally loves his naps and sleeps well. I would say the biggest thing that helps with sleep (in our experience) is the routine aspect of it. No matter when he gets up in the morning, I try to put him down at 10:30 and if it takes him an hour to fall asleep, that's fine. Same in the afternoon (but I'm a little looser with that time, depending on when he gets up from the first nap). But having a sort of structure and routine to each day seems to help him know when it's time to sleep. I WILL say he was not able to nap in his crib till about 7 or so months... he would only nap in his swing... maybe Amelia will get to where she is comfy in her crib. I suspect your current situation with all the moving and stuff is something she can sense. It may be that the she is picking up on the unsettled feeling and will calm down as soon as your house is back to normal. Ethan seems to pick up very easily on my emotions and he will soemtimes be uneasy if I am stressed, etc. Hope that helps some! 

And I am AMAZED you've already started potty training LOL! We haven't even touched that with a ten foot pole and I probably won't try till after we get this little one here and settled into sleeping thru the night. I just feel like I've got all I can handle right now. But I am SO impressed you are starting with that! 

Anna, I too wish we could form our own playgroup and we all lived closer! I detest snobby women and can't stand when people behave like what you experienced! :hugs: That sucks! I haven't found a playgroup here yet but would love one... I just literally can't figure out where to find one. Sigh. Atlanta is so spread out that, even though I have a number of close friends with young kids, I don't have anyone close enough to get together regularly. Each of those friends is about 45 minutes away! 

Ah well. We are having a fun week here with a lot of home repairs. Our microwave has been out for almost 2 weeks now (gets fixed Satruday) and THAT has been fun in terms of feedings... then our AC went out Sunday and it's been limping along all week (thankfully not the one upstairs, where we sleep, but the one on the main floor where we spend all our day). They are replacing that today. Extremely $$ but I am thankful that we CAN get it fixed. This heat has been ridiculous! 

Okay better run and get some lunch for myself before little bear wakes! Hugs to all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

Angela, I'm trying to keep her schedule. 10pm at night and a small nap morning 4pm nap for afternoon. She had cat naps in the morning but she screams for hours and keeps sitting up. Would you leave her sitting up in the crib and fall asleep on her own or would you suggest something else? 

Tonight she was SO tired she went to bed at 8pm. In all honesty if this is going to be her schedule, I'll be fine waking up earlier. Doug even has been waking up earlier. We just are looking for some normalcy. Hopefully we'll move past this. I'm guessing your right. I also think she needs her own room without interruption. I've already gotten things situated in her room at the new house. We're justing waiting for the crib to go over and set up. I think she'll be sleeping in her pack n play Sunday night. ((sigh)) I feel SO guilty that maybe all this change is interrupting her sleeping pattern. Hopefully once we're at the new place she and us will have a settled feeling.

Potty training. We'll see how it goes. Right now it's the elimination communication. Just trying to teaching her when she gets that poop sensation that she can go in the potty. She can't walk yet so I'm not expecting her to up and be trained anytime soon. In fact, I'm trying to get my husband on board. He's a bit slower to sense when she's pooping to run upstairs with her on the potty. I think that's why the new house will also help her out. Everything in time. I'm going to be flexible and see how she does. I keep thinking that this may become a nightmare coming State Fair time. lol I'll actually have to put her on the potty and it's ALWAYS packed at the New York State Fair.lol

I "sort of" have a playgroup. Turns out my husbands coworkers who are nurses and have all had babies have become our playgroup. In fact, Amelia has been invited to her first birthday party in August with a little boy turning one from our group. Doug's nursing unit is an awesome group. If he can't be home, I'm happy he's with a family of friends at work.

On the $$$ updates. OH how I hear you! We have to have tree's trimmed, some ducts put on, rip up the tub surround and replace it with most likely tile and replace the fixtures and I think we're going to have to have the water treated since we're on a spring.

I'd imagine the air being off is a pain while your pregnant. I can also understand why Ethan isn't potty trained right now. It'll happen when he's ready. 

How is everyone?


----------



## rottpaw

Bek do you use a rain machine or noise machine for when Amelia is sleeping? That helps Ethan tremendously. I found that when he was little (3-4 months) he would just scream and scream if put in his crib to nap (so he napped in his swing for months), but by the time he was about 7-8 months, I had him in the exersaucer one day while I was showering and he started to pitch a fit, and he seemed tired, so out of desperation I put him in his crib while I finished getting ready (mostly so he would stop screaming in our tiled bathroom and shattering my eardrums!) :rofl: and to my amazement, about ten minutes later he was sound asleep. From there, it was a routine after about three days. She is about ten months now, right? I think that's plenty old enough for a bit of cry it out, but I would say always make sure she is dry when you put her down, isn't hungry, and has some stuffed animals or blanket (if you are comfortable with this at this stage) to snuggle with. Ethan will actually run to his crib and ASK to get in so he can play with his stuffies! He will sometimes play for an hour or more before he falls asleep, but he rarely fusses during that time. He has learned that he can play with his stuffed animals or just lie there if he wants, but I make sure his rain machine is going anytime he is going down to sleep. The other thing I do (that I know not everyone can or wants to do) is I NEVER put him in his crib unless it is to sleep. So for example, I never put him down there just for a minute, etc. and once he is in there I never go back in (unless something is wrong, like he's tangled up or something). So he sort of has the idea and the routine down, understanding that when he goes to his room it's to sleep. I also keep his shutters closed in his room so it's kind of semi-dark. I would say try picking a specific time when she almost always seems tired, and work from there. Feed her (even just a snack if you think she might be hungry or thirsty), change her, maybe read a story then take her to her crib and turn on her rain machine and turn out her lights... put her down, tell her "nap time!" and then let her be. I always close Ethan's door (not sure how much of this you can or want to implement while in the midst of a move, but just to tell you what I do). So he has sort of a little cocoon in his room where the sleeping conditions are ALWAYS the same... if that makes sense. He is to the point now that he actually TELLS us when he wants to go up for a nap! :happydance: :headspin: 

I hope some of that helps, sorry if I'm just rambling! 

Having the AC out was definitely a nightmare. Now the downstairs one is fixed and we REALLY need to see about getting the upstairs situation corrected (it's awful upstairs in the summer and that's where we all sleep!) :nope:

Anyway, I'm off to the eye dr. while my mother in law is here for the weekend (HOORAY for HELP! LOL!) Love you ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Angela,

Thanks! Yes we do have the rain machine and it's always on when she's in there. I too only put her in there when she needs to sleep. 

So a question I have for you...THIS is my issue: Amelia sits up in her bed and tries to stand. She moves all over the place. I have no toys in there (I'm not apposed to them because I have them in her pack n play). Does Ethan sit in his bed after you leave the room? I'm afraid to leave her sitting up for fear she'll get into something or worse, fall. Today I noticed she has a small space between the mattress and the frame. She pushed her foot through and couldn't figure out how to get it back in. (It's a new bed, not the old ones where the slats were closer).

Now would you just put her in her crib with a few toys and just let her go for an hour even if she's sitting up? Another question I have is she can go HOURS without fading. Should I just take her out after an hour if she doesn't nap?

I'm sure there are several issues playing a role. 

1. Her crib is in our room until we move to the new house. (THIS should get interesting when she moves into her Big Girl room...ALONE)

2. Moving. The dogs are FREAKING out, I notice she doesn't want to be too far away from us even at the new house because it's all new to her.

3. Doug see's a 3rd tooth up top getting ready to break through.


That being said, This child used to have a small cat nap in the morning and at LEAST an hour in the afternoon....was like clockwork at 4pm.

She still has catnaps in the car seat when we travel on errands and back n forth to the new house but the afternoon nap is nearly null and void. There seems to be NO significant naps unless I take her in her room and kindly keep putting her in a lay down position telling her "It's naptime". She just continues to try to sit up each time and each time I sit on my bed or try to move AWAY from the bed where I will most likely have to lay her down again and again and again. I'm thinking this is becoming a game with her now. 

SO, I'm wondering if keeping her in her crib even when she sits will be okay. What would you do in the scenario?

I feel like a totally dummy at this point. I don't want to put a "label" on her but holy cats! She's strong-willed! She knows what she wants, she's independent personality already and while she's mostly a silly, laughing happy baby....When she's tired/teething or not wanting to do something she's spitfire! :rofl: I recall a certain person being that way as a youngster too. Oh dear Heavens! My mom used to say "I hope you have a child JUST LIKE YOU". Yup! I got her. She's her own self and that makes me happy...but along with a strong willed child comes boundaries we have to make. Maybe her personality will change as we all get to understanding what her needs are. The meantime, I feel like I'm not the greatest mommy sometimes. All this waiting and I can honestly say I wasn't always prepared for some of the things but am SO happy I have the pleasure to enjoy them with her. She IS a great little girl. 

Another question I have for those of you whose kids have reflux. Amelia is still spitting up at 9 months. Is that normal? Shouldn't they be winding down with the reflux by now?

Also, She's having 3 meals a day and 4-5 bottles. About 2-3tblspns of baby food and around 6 ounces of formula. She USUALLY has about 4 bottles unless she's up late which has been the past couple of weeks. 

I'm interested in knowing your babies eating schedule. Do you feed him/her baby food with a bottle afterwards? She always gets the last bottle before bed ALONE with no food. I'm wondering if at a certain point we'll be doing snacks. I'm not all that happy with the pediatrician lately. They give us a packet and send us on our way. Since we're moving I think we're going to change Pede's as well.

Angela, I know you specified giving Ethan some softer foods. I gave her some fish and she loved it the other day. I was wondering about eggs. Is there an issue with allergies . She'll be 10 months on Sunday. I'd like to make some scrambled eggs for her. I wasn't sure if this is an issue with allergens. I know she can't have corn quite yet as she had a reaction (which we'll have tested at a year old)

Finally TEETH. When did you or haven't you yet sent Ethan to the dentist?

I keep hearing that we should take them to the Pediatrician by their 1st birthday because of the issues of milk rott that have been popping up in children. I contacted our dentist and they nearly ROARED at me laughing. Does she have any teeth yet they said. She has two and one on the way. They dont' usually have to come in until 2 yrs of age they said. I told her about what we've been told and they had no clue. I'm guessing I'll have to take her to a children's dentist. Did you start brushing teeth once they started coming in? Did you use a regular brush?

Okay, enough questions for now. Haha

Thanks for all the feedback!

How was your eye appointment? Doug and I just got our glasses (we need a second pair because baby bear likes to rip ours off our face. It felt SO GOOD to take time out for our own health and well-being. I leave feeling accomplished. :rofl:

Glad you have help. I bet you could use some spare time. :hugs:

Love to everyone!

P.S., We transported our pots n pans to the other house and I'm left trying to make pasta in the microwave. Haha I hope it works!


----------



## pablo797

Good Saturday night all. 

sorry m.i.a. The last few days. Busy at work, can't wait for slow season again!!

MA, wow you are a wholw hive of questions and i'll answe as many as I can. 1) they say stay away from egg whites until E year. Allergy possibility. 2) brush teeth with a baby tooth brush and use a rice size piece of tooth paste. Used to be they said no toothpaste because they didn't want babies to get too much floride, but guide lines have changed and a very small amount is ok. Don't know about the dentist. 3) all babies sleep differently. I really struggled with the sleep thing a few months ago. I read the book " healthy sleep habbits happy child" it's a little severe but what I took from it is routine is a must and get her to bed before she gets too tired. I agree having her own room is key. Jo didn't nap or sleep well until we did that. Also a dark room is key. Blankets or really room darkening shades are key. Other than that I think you're doing all you can. It does sound like it's a game to her. No advice there. Sorry. And the crib sounds dangerous. There shouldn't be that much room between bed and matress. Best of luck cooking in the microwave!

Angela, 2 weeks for next scan so exciting!! How goes the nesting?? And as for potty training you're all good. MA is awesome but most don't potty train until 2. And I too wish we could all hang. 

AFM, well we put in an offer on a house today. We'll see what happens. They haven't had any offers in 2 months, then today they got two. I had a funny feeling the house wouldn't last. Anyway all we can do is wait and see. It's small, 800 square feet up and 800 down but it has a garden level lower level and it's been upgraded throughout. Including lower level. It has a nice yard and a huge garage and a storage shed. It pretty much meets all our criteria. So I REALLY hope we get it. MA I think I gave you the impression we were living in the home we're selling but we're not. We are at my parent's mountain home while we're between properties. So we'll be ok if there's a gap between the selling of our condo and the purchase of the house. 

anyway, hope everyone is having a good weekend!! Promise to post new photos soon. Oh . . . Jo started crawling today!!!! Woohooo big girl!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Anna.

I too thought the crib sounded dangerous. We have a new one. It wasn't on a list of recalls. We bought it from BRU. I may go to the store and ask some questions. 

Thanks about the info on the brush and toothpaste. She would most likely need flouride because we get our water from Walmart which is filtered and goes through an osmosis system to bring the water down to it's purest form. The water at the new home is going to have a filtration system as well since I have medical issues. Which means flouride may be an issue. I'll have to find out about a ped. dentist.

Okay, no eggs. As I said, I've been doing the Tyler Florence brand and she LOVES the stage 3 meals. I've also been making some other meals too myself but am slow go for the solids as I observe the textures for the right consistency.

Oh Anna, I didn't know you moved completely out of your place. I knew you were having issues with the neighbor. I also knew you were at your parents a couple times a week. I lost some updates somewhere along the line. 

Yay on the offer. Isn't it convenient they get offers at the same time. That was the way with us. We still got a deal though. I was surprised. Looking forward to seeing pics of your place if they accept the offer. I'm trying to imagine what it looks like based on your description and it sounds just beautiful!

PS., I know, can you believe I'm trying the elimination communication and I can't even get her sleep schedule down?? What a moron I am. :rofl: At any rate, my mom put me on the toilet before I was 1 and just sat with me for awhile until I went. She'd give me things to play with and then once I did the deed she's praise me. I thought I would try that method when I see she's ready too poo. I'll further train her at a year if she shows she's ready. I honestly don't think she gets it right now. 

Oh, we got a nap in today 1hr though it wasn't without a fight. She also went to bed at her normal hour. PHEW. I tired that little girl out something crazy!lol She was flopped on my shoulder after playing and singing...then she watched me as I kept packing. I gave her a bath, fed her, sung to her and she was OUT!

Don't know why tonight was different but hopefully it will get better.


----------



## pablo797

MA, sounds like you're on the right track with sleeping. Some days are just harder than others. No rhyme or reason. And I applaud your potty training attempts. No harm in trying. As for our house, it's basic and I wouldn't use the word "beautiful" to describe it, it's a big box. But it would work for us, so fingers crossed. It's almost 2pm here and still no word. The selling couple is getting a divorce so there may be some issues there. There's also no for sale sign in the front yard as they don't want their kids to know they're selling the house. Wonder when they'll tell them? When their moving the furniture out?? Anyway it is easy walking distance to a rec center and huge park which is another great feature we love. kid friendly neighborhood, good mountain views and room for an addition. I don't want to jinx it, so when we close if I can figure out how I'll send you the link. I really want to get back in and take another look. I didn't notice weather it has a gas stove or electric, or if the freezer is on the bottom, top or a side by side. Silly I know but details I completely overlooked yesterday. I was looking for the big stuff, water damage, foundation issues, etc. 

So it's Sunday and Jo has been a little grumpy today, but she's down for a nap and I have some time to get caught up. I have been emailing our lender and checking for updates from realtor. Also went to store and no Tyler Florence baby food, so I will try Target. Do you know if it's available in the west??? I hope so because the options here are slim. However last night she had some turkey and cheese cut up in little bits that she did really well with and this morning some egg yolks and bread. She really liked the toast, not a huge fan of the egg, but ate some. 

Have a great Sunday!!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have bee MIA for the past week. Was in Atlanta last week and was hoping to see Angela, but just ran out of time! Angela - next time for sure!!!

Anna - Good luck with getting the house! The neighborhood sounds really nice. 

Rebekah - You know how we keep saying you and I are similar, well Katelyn and Amelia are similar as well. I sometimes struggle with getting katelyn to go to sleep (particularly naps) Now that she is one it has gotten a lot better. However, she does get really back temper tantrums (which was not fun at the airport!). In terms of food, as Anna said, eggs at 1 year old, though even the waiting on foods is now being redetermined because so many kids are developing food allergies and it was thought to be because they were not introduced sooner. Who knows...

As for the sleeping. Katelyn will stand up in her crib with a leg up trying to climb out if she wakes up in the middle of the night. Normally, though I can lay her back down and just pat her back until she falls back asleep. One thing we have done is Katelyn no longer goes down for two naps. She now will take 1 nap around 1130/12 and will sleep for about 2-3 hours. Then I try to put her to bed around 730/8pm. For the most part this has been working, except when her cousin is over, then she just wants to play. Like Ethan - Katelyn will play in her crib for a while at night and sometimes lay down. However, she still wants be to rock her to sleep. So I sit in the rocker and don't say anything (lights are off and her mobile is on - well the base to the mobile;plays lullabys, rain, heartbeat, outside noises)Then when she is ready to sleep she will say "mommy" and reach for me, then I rock her and sing to her and she goes to sleep. I know I shouldn't still be rocking her, but sometimes by the time I get home work, that is my main time I have spending with her. 

There is a book called the No Cry Sleep Method. You can look it up online, but this is basically what I use for Katelyn and for the most part it has worked. Oh and Kudos for the potty training! The sleeping will come. It seems like you are doing everything right. I


----------



## MissMuffet08

ok, katelyn just hit enter while I was typing... Apparently, I am going to have to finish my post later. As for foods - havent seen the tyler Florence line. It is at sprouts? I can barely get her to eat baby fod anymore. she only wants what eat. bek - i started her with pasta then went to turkey meat. ok shes pulling on the mnousde write more later 

mss everyone

Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> MA, sounds like you're on the right track with sleeping. Some days are just harder than others. No rhyme or reason. And I applaud your potty training attempts. No harm in trying. As for our house, it's basic and I wouldn't use the word "beautiful" to describe it, it's a big box. But it would work for us, so fingers crossed. It's almost 2pm here and still no word. The selling couple is getting a divorce so there may be some issues there. There's also no for sale sign in the front yard as they don't want their kids to know they're selling the house. Wonder when they'll tell them? When their moving the furniture out?? Anyway it is easy walking distance to a rec center and huge park which is another great feature we love. kid friendly neighborhood, good mountain views and room for an addition. I don't want to jinx it, so when we close if I can figure out how I'll send you the link. I really want to get back in and take another look. I didn't notice weather it has a gas stove or electric, or if the freezer is on the bottom, top or a side by side. Silly I know but details I completely overlooked yesterday. I was looking for the big stuff, water damage, foundation issues, etc.
> 
> So it's Sunday and Jo has been a little grumpy today, but she's down for a nap and I have some time to get caught up. I have been emailing our lender and checking for updates from realtor. Also went to store and no Tyler Florence baby food, so I will try Target. Do you know if it's available in the west??? I hope so because the options here are slim. However last night she had some turkey and cheese cut up in little bits that she did really well with and this morning some egg yolks and bread. She really liked the toast, not a huge fan of the egg, but ate some.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!!!
> Anna

Sprout Food is located at Target Stores, Walgreens, Babies R Us and more. Click on the link above (sprout) where the site for Tyler Florence's line is located and you can put your zip code in and find a store that may be near you. 

Praying everything runs smoothly with the offer and also praying for the couple who seem to have some sensitive issues going on. 

Not a whole lot going on. Packing, running things over to the new place, making last attempts to clean, purge and getting the big things bubble wrapped and shrink wrapped before the moving company comes tomorrow. We're all on edge and tired. It'll be nice to be finally moved. I'm praying our deposit will come swiftly from our landlord.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hey Steph! I wondered where you were. Jules has been MIA too. As have CJ, Beth and the rest who've been gone longer. 

Oh goodness our kids are similar. lol

Case in point. I put her up for her nap today and decided I'd lay her down with her baby doll and leave her. She didn't cry at all. She just sat right up as she normally does and scoots across the bed singing and carrying on. Did that kid scoot across the bed and stare STRAIGHT into the monitor (as I was chuckling) and then try to pick herself up and mess with it. Twice she managed to reach over and the monitor fell backwards.

That was when I had to stay in the room (as usual) and just keep encouraging her down on her back or side while saying "It's nap time". Oh how she got MAD. Keep in mind she's rubbing her eyes but she's too ticked off at me because I won't let her sit up and slide across the bed. :rofl: 

Honestly she's too funny but she's quite stubborn. After struggling with my hand to keep her in a nap position (I was caressing her but if she tried to lift up, my hand was at her belly as to not allow her in a situp position) she FINALLY went to sleep and I was able to slowly back out of the room. This being an hour later.

I'm so glad it gets better once their a year old! I feel just awful and while I don't like standing there to be sure she's in a napping position, I also don't want her hurting herself either if I leave the room. 

I think we'll mount the camera to the wall so she can't reach it as well (since we're in our own home now). Then she can go to town with her naps and "hopefully" she'll get bored and just flop down to nap. The new home will be better and safer for her and will allow for me to just let her be and fall into her own. I really loathe this place with how dangerous it is for kids. I never picked up on it until we brought her home.

As for Tyler Florences Line, I added the link in an above post to Anna. It's the Sprouts Line. I tried the whole grain cereal with berries in it and I LOVED it myself. :lol: It's Amelia's favorite. Though the Pumkin and Graham Cracker comes close too.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks for the info. I actually have seen it at Target, but never purchased it. I will have to give it a try! Well I am back at work today after an 8 day vacation. Man did I get used to being at home with my baby! While I like my job and am grateful for it, I sure was sad to have to leave this morning. 

A friend of ours who just moved to Seattle gave us a dollhouse. I put it in Katelyns playroom and she LOVES it. She will sit and play with that dollhouse for about 20-30 minutes at a time. She will have the little dolls talk to one another and move furniture from room to room. She will giggle and laugh and jsut has a great time! It is such a joy to watch. She also is starting to sing a lot now too. 

Beth - I meant to respond when I posted yesterday, but Katiebug wouldnt leave the keyboard/mouse alone. I am sorry to hear about those dreadful women in the mommy group. there are some women who just want to compete with other moms and think they know everything. So annoying! Like several have said, I wish we all lived closer so we could get together at least 2x a month and let our kids play and discuss baby/toddlerhood. I am also sorry to hear about your SIL's. That is not cool that they would undermine you like that. Just know that you can always come here to vent and get support!

Rebekah - you are in the final moving days. I am so excited for you. Is tonight or tomorrow night the first night you will be sleeping in your new house? Please take some photos. Looking forward to hearing about the neighborhood and all the other fun stuff that you will be able to do now that you are away from your crazy neighbors LOL!

Angela - how is the visit with your mother in law? I think yous aid you had other folk visiting as well. OMG about the air conditioning!!!! I am sooo sorry to hear about that. Having been there a week ago and feeling the heat and humidity, that super duper sucks! Glad that it was only out for a day or so and not the entire house. There is nothing worse than being hot and trying to sleep (well other than being PREGNANT, HOT, and trying to sleep!). 

Anna - any news yet on your offer? Yay on Jo eating big people food! I find that Katelyn doesn't really like egg all that much, except for the yolk. SHe will eat the yolk pretty well, but the egg white, not so much. Another great soft item is breakfast potatoes and bananas (if you haven't given her them yet). Oh and CONGRATS that she is crawling YAY!!!!!! Huge milestone! Go Jo!

Well, I need to get back to work and answer some emails. I hope everyone has a fantastic week! CJ, Jules, Laura, Chris (both 1 and 2), Charmaine, Viv, Purpelou, Never, Skye, and anyone else I may have left off, we miss you and hope to hear from you soon!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

hey ladies! 
I will post proper later but I just have to vent!! We still don't know if our offer has been accepted. Today we got an email from the selling agent that was so unprofessional I couldn't believe it!! In it he said how dare we expect his clients to move out in a months time and only have two days after closing to d so. They wee also insulted that we would only offer 1% ernest money. They all but cussed us out. I was totally shocked!!! We submitted a standard contract. And 1% is also standard. We also went the extra mile and sent them a copy of our contract on our condo to easy their minds as to the validity of our contract. I was just simply amazed. They asked how we could possibly expect a family of four to move out in the time line provided ( again standard time line). Iwanted to be like we moved out of our house! Everyone else that sells their house manages to do so! What the F$!#???? Anyway I had to struggle to keep my ego and temper in check. DH says we can offer up the requested increase in earnest $$ which is $7,000 by the way and we are not rich. And we can stay where we are for an extra month if need be if it means we'll get the house. But at this point I am so over it!!! If I didn't like this house so much I would fricking tell guy where to shove it! Ok sorry and thanks for letting me vent. They have two offers on the table and I think their trying to pit us against each other. But really?? All they had to do was ask and we would have gladly given them what they asked for. Why do people feel the need to be nasty to get what they want?? 

anyhoo, had swim class again today and my little fish was awesome!!!

have a good night and thanks again for the vent!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Quick question - Is everyone giving their babies vitamins?


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry ladies I know I owe some responses on the conversation that has been going on. We have had family visiting and it has been busy. I hope to catch up tomorrow. 

But to answer steph quickly, no, we don't give any vitamins. Ethans ped has not said anything about it or rcommended it. Has katelyns ped said you need them? 

Hugs girls!


----------



## newmarriedgal

hi Ladies!

first a big thank you to everyone for supporting me and not making me feel like a crazy mommy. It is so good to have a place to vent! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Anna - no apology necessary - you weren't preachy at all, in fact it helped to know I wasn't the only one. the clicky moms can make you feel inadequate, esp with a baby with some troubles. And as for the sisters-in-law, I know you are right, I am coming to a point where my foot will come down....hard. I will let them walk all over me, but I have a short allowance when it comes to Poppy...... and if it causes a rift, at this point, so be it. So tired of being judged and tested by them!!!! Hugs to you! I'm so sorry about the latest development on the offer. How rude and unprofessional :growlmad: I hope it all resolves quickly and positively. I wish I could help more!

Angela, I can't believe how fast time is flying by! :cloud9::cloud9: but no a/c is horrible!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Steph, thank you too for your encouragement too. I'm just glad I have this moomy group, even if it is online!

MA - hope the house is everything you want, it sounds great! I love to fix things in our house, it gives me a chance to make it more "us". :)

AFM, well ladies, I'm in the 2-week wait. :dohh: I KNOW! :haha: I was on the mini-pill (progestin only) to see if that would help the endo as the cycles were coming back fast and furious. Only problem is, I keep forgetting to take them! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: oops. I have been keeping track of the cycles on fertility friend and only noticed a few days ago that we had some fun on fertile days! So now I don't want to start back on the mini-pills, just in case. My OB said to wait 6 months, and come on, it;s 1 week before 6 months! :haha::haha::haha: Damn my handsome husband! :haha: We shall see, I'm hoping this nausea is due to bad food I had the other day and then as leftovers last night. But if I AM, then great! Just haven't told hubby I'm in the 2 week wait, no need to alert him just yet. If negative, I'll just go back on the pills for another few months (we were going to discuss it in the late fall).

Otherwise, all is good here. Poppy is being very vocal in his swing as I'm on here, screeching out a happy tune. So funny! He is such a love. Almost 18 pounds, the load! Spitups quieted down the past week, (hoping I didn't just jinx things) and loves the new oatmeal cereal, and most veggies and fruits. We have his arms out of the swaddle, just his little chest has the swaddle and he is sleeping like a champ at night. down for 8-9 hours each night. Then Charlie feeds him in the AM, and brings him to bed to nap with me when he goes to work. The other naps, I'm trying to do one in the playpen and the others in the swing - if I put him on his side in the playpen he goes right out, but not on his back, even elevated. So I'm working on that. I never swaddled him for naps, which thankfully I don't have to deal with that too. He is also eating about 32-36 oz a day, but sometimes it's a struggle to get him to finish the last few ounces because of his darn teeth. The sucking seems to cause him pain, so sometimes I give him the rest with more cereal and he gobbles that up. 

I attached some recent pics....the one in the yellow sitting on the couch was taken yesterday....he is sitting up like such a big boy!

hugs to you all!
Beth
 



Attached Files:







hungry.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









sitting.JPG
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









stripe_eating.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









sitting_yellow.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies!

Beth it is great to hear from you and LOVE the photos of Poppy! What a cutie he is. Adorable smile (is that a Mickey Mouse I see on his high chair?) Heehee about the two week wait. Keep us posted!

Anna - Wow that sucks about the offer. I agree that the email (tone and verbage) was completely unprofessional. You are better than me. I think I would have written back we don't want to deal with you or your sh*tty attitudie and f you, the house, and the current owners! But glad you have better restraint than me! LOL. If this is truly the house you want, I hope everything works out(you can always ream the guy after escrow has gone through hee hee). 

Angela - When Katelyn left the NICU her Ped put her on TriVoSol with iron. She took that for about a year and then I ran out. I asked her Dr if she still needed to take it and he said, since she was eating regular food then probably not. Although I may start her back up on a daily vitamin again, however don't want her to take something that isnt necssary. I will ask again at her next check-up in 2 months.

AFM - nothing really new. Katelyn is soooo close to walking! I just hope it happens while I am at home with her, but if not, my husband has the Flip on hand to capture the moment LOL. 

Ok - I will check back later. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! 

Wow, it is great to see so many posts but I am so sorry I'm so bad about staying caught up! :blush: I've had family here for the last seven days straight and, in between that, have been dealing with several broken appliances around the house. Bleh! (to the appliances, not the family LOL!) My mother in law was here for the last five days to visit while hubby was supposed to be gone on a guys' trip, but his trip was canceled as one of the guys lost his father this weekend :cry: So sad. I feel so badly for the guy and his family. But in a way, the timing was a blessing because this friend is about to relocate from GA to AZ for a new job, and it would have been much more difficult for them to be with his dad those last days had they already moved. Anyway, we got to have a break from our day to day while having Granna here and Ethan just LOVES Granna time! She is awesome and is so helpful. Many people can't stand their MIL but I am so blessed - mine is a gem! 

So one funny thing happened though - she lives in my husband's hometown (a fairly large city in Alabama) and she has a REALLY old car that she just refuses to replace. She could afford to but is just so frugal that she refuses to buy something new till this one (a 1991 - 91!!!) Honda with upward of 450k miles on it) completely dies. So anyway, becuase she apparently though no one would even THINK about stealing such a prize, she left the thing parked in her carport, WINDOWS DOWN, KEYS IN the ashtray... and we got a call yesterday from her friend at home that it had been stolen. Now, I know it's not REALLY all that funny but...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I CANNOT stop shaking my head and laughing. Hubby is beside himself that she does not seem to get the reality that she can't do things like that - she keeps saying she thinks the car isn't worth $50, but that she has relatively new tires on it that are probably worth 2-300 bucks and she thinks someone stole it for the tires! :saywhat: Hubby keeps trying to explain that he really thinks it was just some hoodlum kids who were looking for an easy car to steal. She just went home this morning and called to say that she has now reported it to the cops and they agree with hubby... OMG I am still laughing SO hard. She can completely afford to replace with a better car and NEEDS to (we've been telling her that for YEARS) and so hubby and I are secretly pleased and hopeful that this will be the kick in the rear she needs to get something more reliable... but she LOVES that crazy car and she is definitely not happy someone took it. Oh my. Anyway, we had to warn her not to volunteer to the police how many miles are on it or they prpobably won't even go looking for it! :haha:

Sorry for the long digression; I am still just in disbelief that SHE is so shocked. She left town for five days and did everything but hang a sign around the back of the car saying "steal me" and now she is surprised it's gone? 

Okay, moving on! 

Anna, YAYYY! for the crawling! Isn't it SO fun to see them go!? I think a crawling baby is the cutest stage of all. Something about how pleased they are with themselves and being able to go places... I just think it's so cute! BOO on the sellers of the place you are trying to buy though! Their attitude is ridiculous! It's fine to counter an offer, but they should do so politely! :grr:

Bek, hang in there with the sleeping. It will come, even if it never seems like it's going to get better. I'm already sitting here thinking and PRAYING I get another one that's as good a sleeper as Ethan. My luck, our second will be like my husband (colicky and NEVER sleeping as a kid... my MIL always says if she'd had him first, she would have only had one LOL!) But even hubby is proof they do grow out of these phases. I think once you guys are settled in, she will settle as well. I may have missed this in an earlier post and I am so sorry, but remind me why you need to stand there and watch over while she is trying to fall asleep? I'm betting that is keeping her from settling too - if I stay for any length of time after putting him down, EThan will fuss. But he does great if I put him down, tell him night night and walk out... Do you have a bumper in the crib now and can you just let her play in there safely with some stuffed animals? We too had to move the cameras because he would try to grab them. Now we have TWO :rofl: at opposite ends of his crib (up on top of the furniture where he can't reach) because one won't show us enough if he gets to the opposite end of the crib. My little escape artist! 

Steph, glad you are home! My dr. never said anything about vitamins. I was a little worried when we took him off formula at age 1, just bc of all the vitamins I knew were in that vs not in whole milk. But I'm trying hard to feed him really good table foods, and he is pretty good about eating so I am hoping he's getting enough. He seems to be growing well anyway, finally! and SO cute about the dollhouse! I actually just gave my old dollhouse (which we had been saving for ages) to a girlfriend with two little girls, as it appears we won't be needing it! :haha: I am glad that her girls can enjoy it. 

Beth, so good to hear from you and Poppy is just ADORABLE! and I am SOOOOO excited you are in the TWW! I can't wait to have some more of you ladies to be preggo with LOL! :happydance: You never know - you know what happened to me on our first try! :haha:

Anyone interested in the Sprout line - Ethan LOVES it and we used it for months. Available at our Publix, not our Target... I think it varies by region. Anna you can go to the website and put in your zip I think and find local retailers (?). I definitely recommend searching it out; it is worth it. Worst case, they also sell it at Amazon and BrU. Ethan loved the oatmeal, the sweet potatoes, the green beans, the peach rice pudding (I loved that one too!!!) and many others. It really is the best baby food I've found in prepackaged form. 

Okay girls, must run but wanted to catch up and say hi! I'm still nesting with a vengeance, and today tackled the laundry room/area and trying to get all the cleaners, etc. up from the lower cabinets to higher ones. I was reminded that I will NOT be able to get down into the floor here for much longer - it is NOT easy to bend anymore LOL! I need to post some bump pics for y'all to laugh at, and laugh you definitely would - I am SO much bigger this time than last and all I can do is shake my head at myself. Have ALREADY outgrown the first two pairs of shorts I bought and had to run to Target for more. Lord help me! There is a LOT of summer left here (at least two months of hot weather) and I am going to need to be able to wear shorts! :haha:

Love!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies- quick post.....so i think i am possibly out of the TWW as i just saw (tmi sorry) a huge huge blob of EWCM just now. I have never seen it so huge - it was about the size of a half dollar and clear- for me that is a lot :). So thinking i just ov late and will be ok.....oh wait, if i ov today and we bd'ed on sunday...hmmmm. maybe still in the TWW. Very nauseous this morning and pelvis feels achy and crampy so i'm probably all skewed on cycles and it is still getting back to normal. Taking it easy today!!


----------



## rottpaw

Beth, those are interesting symptoms! I have only had nausea (without pregnancy) as a menstrual cycle symptom once in my life... not sure how common it may be for others esp after a pregnancy when things are still sorting out. But I can't wait to see if you are preggo! :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. 

We're in our place now. Oh what a difference! Pitch black (no street lights) and all you hear is crickets with an occasional dog or two. We met a few of our neighbors when (get this) I came out on my doorstep to find a cockatoo running at me. WTH?? I hollered to Doug and he told me to pick it up. I told him "I will NOT". lol What if it bites me? I saw on animal planet they can crack a finger like it's a nutshell. :rofl:

Anyways, HE (I now call him the bird whisperer) put his hand down and it crawled up his arm. It then brought out several neighbors who couldn't believe it. We were all trying to find it's home. The neighbor across the streets nurse called some kind of a bird sanctuary because they thought it was on the news. Sure enough...that bird flew almost an hour away from the city where we just moved to. Apparently a family member of an elderly woman stole the bird and set it free on purpose. The woman was crying and offered us all money and the nurse and I refused. Talk about a funny memory though!

Anna, you know...I was thinking they were playing us as well because they said there were other offers to this home and so we raised the price. While we STILL got a deal, I'm willing to bet we could have gotten a better one. Which brings me to this... I know you like the house and your emotions are in it. However, the sellers agent is NOT being very professional. In fact, I wonder if you could send that email to the board of realtors. Next. I'm wondering if the agent is trying to do what the other agent did to us...which is try to get you to buy on emotion and give them what they want. 

"I" would specify that you would be willing to work with them on the date, however the specs are legal and within normal range. I would also specify that he came across rude and offensive. He he choose NOT to accept your offer. Then I would walk. See if he's playing. If he's not, I'd see if I could find a better home without the added drama. He is making a commission from someone. He needs to back the heck off or he won't make the darn sale!

Steph, I was wondering the same about vitamins. I'm wondering about that for Amelia. She's VERY fair skinned like her mommy. I joke that I look like a raw purdue chicken on a bad day. :rofl: At any rate, winters are dark and long here. I'm wondering if she needs a multi and weather she'd need to be tested for Vitamin D like most of us here. I feel HORRIBLE that she's have to have labs done for it though. I can't bare to see her in pain.

Angela. Why I've been hovering over the bed the last week or so is because she keeps popping her head up. She also accidentally knocks her head into the bars. We have a breatheable bumper because everyone kept telling us a regular bumper would cause sids. I was scared. 

I think that's all that it boils down to is that I felt like I needed to be up there to watch her go down last week because I didn't want her to fall over the railing. Doug says she's fine so I've been leaving her alone. Funny you mentioned it but last week when I was standing over her bed I felt like I wouldn't sleep if someone were watching me either. lol

Needless to say, since swimming over at gramma's for the day, she's been sleeping and taking naps since we've moved here. :happydance: She's still clinging because her surroundings are new. I also gave her a REAL bath in the bathtub as apposed to in the sink with the sink sack. She did NOT like the tub tonight.lol A few more times maybe. 

So many NEW things that I think she's just anxious. I DO see her sleep schedule changed though. She sleeps through the night until 830am. We ALL get up and do our thing (thank God that even I am getting up now) then she takes a nap at noon for 2 hours the past 3 days. 

Well, I think it's going to take me a while to get settled. I'm overwhelmed with all the things to unload. I've got a stack upstairs of things we're putting in next years yard sale. I'm looking forward to it. We think we're going to use the money for adoption costs. I know we're ttc next year, but we've also always wanted to adopt. So we're going to try to raise some money to do so.

Beth, Oh my goodness. Lots going on over there. Will wait to hear your updates. I've never had mucus like that with exception to my mucus plug falling out at 22wks. This sounds different though. Maybe ovulation? 


On another note, I had my labs done. Next week I go for an indepth sonogram to check the lining and make sure there's no cancer. I'm in good spirits but a part of me is concerned as I think about my husband and daughter. Hopefully it's just hormones or something to do with the bicornuate uterus. I'll keep everyone posted when I know more next week.

Love and hugs to you all. Anna, praying all goes a bit smoother for you. Vent away! /no worries here!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah, so glad that you are settling into your new home! That is wonderful! I think your husband lost his mind thinking you were going to pick up a scary bird! What the heck LOL! WOW, well at least that experience allowed you to meet some of the neighbors. 

In terms of unpacking, just take it one room at a time. You don't have to rush. When we were packing to move to the house we are in now, I noticed that I had boxes that I never unpacked when I moved in LOL and i had moved into my old house 6 years ago! Those boxes have since been donated to Goodwill. I figured if I didn't miss that stuff in 6 years there was no sense in keeping it. A yard sale sounds perfect and kudos for you for using the money you will make on adopting a baby. That is awesome!

I am so glad that Amelia is sleeping and napping better. As for her falling over the railing, can you lower her mattress? I know that when we first moved into the house, my husband put Katelyn's crib together and the mattress was way too high, where she could have climbed or fallen out. He lowered it and now she can barely get her foot to the top of the railing (though in another month, we may need to lower it again since she is getting taller). See if that helps. I am like you, I still don't have bumpers on around the crib, though I did buy the breatheable ones (don't know where they are though). I just recently put a blanket on her when she slept (when we were at my Dad's because the AC was on) and had a pillow in the crib, but I was in the sleeping in the same room and woke her up a few times (by accident) to make sure she was ok.

YAY on the bath in the bathtub. She will get used to it and love it. Have you started using bath toys yet? I find them a great distraction when Katelyn starts getting a little fussy in the tub. Although now she is totally into trying to turn the water on and playing in the faucet! I will keep you in my prayers all week and next regarding your sonogram!

Angela - speaking of scans, didn't you have one scheduled for this week? 

Anna - I totally agree 100% with what Rebekah said regarding the house

Beth - You aren't out of the TWW yet. Please keep us posted .

AFM - Katelyn is so close to walking that I am sure it will happen any day now. The other day she climbed up the step from her play room to the family room and then stood up and started to clap. Of course, by the time I got my camera to record it, she had sat back down. She is constantly standing up and then just standing there. Again, whenever I get my camera she sits down. She is like that frog from the old Looney Tune cartoons LOL. 

Anyway, we have another whirlwind weekend. It is United Methodist Night at Dodger Staduim on Friday, so we may be going to the game Friday night, Saturday - we are trying to go to a few farmer's markets because my husband is trying to get his business going. He is a chef and we are trying to start selling his Salsa. Eventually, he would like to get a food truck seling bbq. Sunday, we are hosting my neices 3rd birthday party - it is a pool party. So there will be tons of folk at my house, especially since my husband has like a million cousins (his mom has 12 brother and sisters and they all have at least 4-5 kids and most oftheir kids have at least 2-4 kids). I also have to work on both Saturday and Sunday. I am trying to still take Katelyn to Gymboree, but not sure if we can make it. I hate not having her do it. I still havent found time to actually do the swimming classes. I think she may have to do that on a day other than Saturday since our Saturdays are always so busy and she has gymboree on Saturdays. 

Well, now that I have babbled on I have to get back to work. Will check back later. 

Hi and Hugs to everyone I have missed!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph. Wowee do you have a busy weekend. I be the party will be fun. We have parties with extended party and my husband has to go outside for breaks because it gets so loud. He's not used to it. I'd imagine your husbands family is similar to ours. Loud and fun. lol I LOVE big families. I'm an only child but I'm glad I've been close with cousins, 2nd and 3rd cousins too. It's one big gathering!

Anna, have you heard anything yet about the house??

Well, Amelia wants me. I think I'll take her for a walk. YAY for walking safely! :happydance:


----------



## pablo797

Hello Ladies,

Wow lots of chatter and good to see. Took me a few minuets to catch up. Can I just say one thing before I respond to all the posts . . . I love the Olympics!! It may be geeky but I don't care I think the olympics are awesome and I love watching them. My husband could care less but I really enjoy it, I find it a more pure form of althleticism. 

Anyhoo . . . 

Beth, glad you did not take offense. I find myself in situations I would normally let lie but if Jo is concerned them mama bear comes out and I will do or say things I normally wouldn't. Point is I think Poppy will be the reason for you putting your foot down. And that's a good thing. Speaking of Poppy, what a cutie!! Wow what a sweet little boy. As for the TWW. . . well I guess we'll just see won't we. Fingers crossed???

MA, Glad you are getting settled in the new house!!! How exciting!!! It's so fun to set up a new place, but I know so overwhelming. Glad to hear Amelia is getting adjusted and what a crazy story about the bird!!! That is too funny!!! As for the bath, Jo and I take them together. Just something to think about to help the transition. Also thanks for the info on the baby food. I did not find it at our target but I will look again and try the zip code finder. We are planning a Denver weekend next weekend so may try and find it down there. 

Angela, LOL on bending over, how I remember it well. I am sorry all your appliances are breaking but glad you had good help with MIL. She sounds so sweet and LOVE the car story. I too really like my MIL and consider myself lucky. How's the air conditioning??? 

Steph, How was the party??? You're probably still recovering. Wow that's a lot of people. Also I love the new Avatar. Such a sweet picture!! And no, we have not gone the vitamin route nor has her doctor said anything about them. I think if she wern't thriving then maybe, but she's a big baby and perfectly healthy. 


AFM, thanks to all for all the support on the house front. I was really ready to walk away from it despite it being perfect because sometimes you just have to. But we decided to put in one last offer so we knew we had done our best and given it our best shot. Also there are very few properties in our price range here in the mountains. So we put in the offer but it was only good that day. Then it was see ya latter loser. So at first the selling realtor called our realtor and said to view the E contract he had to log in and sign in and he really didn't want to so could we send it in PDF format?? So my realtor being the kind of bed over and grab your ankles kind of guy he is said sure and sent over the contract in PDF format. Seriously!!!??? In this day and age he couldn't open an E document?? How does this guy do business?? Anyway to make a long story short they countered and we accepted and we bought a house. What I don't understand is all of our other contracts were sent in the same way so did he "feel" like opening them or did he not ever look at those contracts at all?? MA, yes I have saved all correspondence and am reporting him to the Board of Realtors as soon as this is over. We close on the 21st of September to give the home owners more time to move out, but as of now the house is ours. We have to close on our condo first which seems a done deal ( knock on wood). I will send a link so you can see what we are buying, but I don't want to put in an address here as we all know how crazy people can stalk. What I will say is that I am so excited and terrified at the same time. I LOVE the house, but it' a big purchase and it scares me a little. 

Jo is awesome and while she started crawling a few weeks ago it was more of a scoot and drag. This weekend both feet officially went behind and it is on!! Wow is she a little mover. So pleased with herself for getting around on her own. We've been spoiled until now. I realized tonight how much I need to go around and baby proof the house. Crazy!!! And guess what . . . she loves tuna fish!! I was eating a tuna fish sandwich the other day and she looked interested so I gave her a taste and she gobbled up most of my sandwich. So question . . . is tuna fish ok for baby?? I know if you eat it a lot it can have high levels of mercury. Anyone heard anything?? 

We went camping this weekend and it was a good trip except for th fact that I got bit on the eye by a spider I think. It is swollen huge and feels like a bite. Looks alike a big black eye. Jo is going through yet another round of teething and cold. I swear it never ends. I am buying stock in children's Tylenol. Poor thing. 

So that's all for now. Cautiously optimistic about the house and dreaming of re-models . . 

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna congrats on the house!!!! That is fantastic news and Sept 21st isn't that far away. I mean it is already August (2012 is MOVING RAPIDLY!). Glad that you are going to report that realtor. What an ass he is. Yes, sounds like he was just being lazy or on a power trip to see how far he could push. Excited to see photos when you can! YAY on Jo crawling crawling soo exciting!

Rebekah - LOL, everyday I come on waiting to see what new animals will turn up on your doorstep hee hee. So glad that you are loving the new house and can enjoy your walks (well now you just have to deal with the occassional wild turkey) without stress and strife!

AFM - This weekend was not long enough! Went to work on Saturday for about 5 hours and then had to clean my house for the party. Luckily, my SIL and her boyfriend came over to set everything up for SUnday, and they helped clean. 

Sunday I had to go to work again, but I literally just dropped lunch off for my Quality Assurance team and then went back home. I just wasnt comfortable leaving Katelyn. I know that she has tons of older cousins, aunts, uncle, and grandmother there to look after here (my husband was busy cooking), but I wasn't sure who would be getting in the pool with her etc. I will say that most of my husbands family have now seen my daughter throw 3 or 4 terrible tantrums. I mean it was bad. As soon as I got home she started crying for me. If I put her down or someone else tried to hold her, she screamed, arch backwards, and cry and try flail her arms. I am hoping that she outgrows them soon. I am not sure the best way to handle them. I sometimes whisper in her ear, but that doesn't help. I tried ignoring her, but felt that was kind of mean, bcause if I were angry and pissed, I wouldn't want to be ignored. That would just piss me off more LOL. WHat has kind of worked is I tell her, I know your mad, Mommy knows your mad, but Mommy said no. Then I sing to her. If any of you have ever watch Nick Jr and the lady that sings/signs I sing the What are you feeling song and do the grumpy part

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEw1KQC3hEo&feature=BFa&list=PLB8BD8B52BD0C8522

I think part of the problem with the behavior was because she was so very tired and hadn't napped all day. She finally knocked out at 4pm (right after I put her bathing suit on) she slept for about an hour (woke up because those little swimmer diapers SUCK and she peed all in her crib and woke up from being wet. I really don't understand how those thing work in the pool!).

I put her in a regular diaper and then another bathing suit and she was then a happy camper. She got excited when my SIL took her out to the pool. You would have thought after all that she would have slept like a rock all night. Not my daughter. Around 12:30am she woke up I think from a bad dream, because when I went in to her room she started to cry harder until I spoke to her and said Mommy is here. THen she immediately stopped crying and reached for me to pick her up. Of course she slept the rest of th enight through pretty well...in my bed. It is my own fault. I started the habit, now have to figure out away to break it. 

On a great note, her vocabularly is increasing big time. She is starting to mimick Steve and I more and more. My SIL always says Bye Guys when she leaves, now Katelyn says that whenever people leave the house she will wave and say Bye Guys. She crawled over to Steve the other day and said I tired. He then gave her a bottle and she went to sleep. I love that she is starting to understand and use her words. 

Ok I have rambled on for a bit. I hope everyone is well and had a GREAT weekend. Have a great week and I will check back in a bit!

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh almost forgot! Anna - I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Olympics! I stay up til midnight everynight watching them. I am total Michael Phelps fan! Swimming is my fav event!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

I love the Olympics, too! I especially love the gymnastics, which was my sport as a kid, and that is all that I watch every second of, but I also enjoy the swimming and track and a few other sports. I'm also SUPER jealous of the nice, cool weather over in the UK in AUGUST! LOL! :rofl: It's about 165% humidity here today and, even though it's not as hot as usual this week, the humidity alone will make you sweat bullets. Bleh! 

Steph, I had some neighbors over today for a swim date (which got rained out, boo!!) and thought of your comments about the swim diapers - you are exactly right that they do not absorb anything except pool water! Hubby and I have come to the conclusion that they are there just to keep any solid contents out of the pool! :rofl: :rofl: I'm sure the pee gets loose because when we pull Ethan out of the water, he REEKS of pee (which never happens in a regular diaper indoors, for example). So I think they are just for beach and pool use. I have to remind myself to change him out of them immediately if, like today, he doesn't end up getting in the water. 

Anna, thanks for asking - the air downstairs is fixed, thank God, but was super expensive. Now, we are struggling with decisions on the upstairs system, which we really think needs to be replaced (humidity control is zero up there and it's not cooling properly, either). But hubby is considering changing jobs this fall or beyond, and so we're sort of up in the air on some decisions right now (including sinking any money into this house that we don't truly have to right now)... so we are going to first see if a tune up helps that system, and possibly some rerouting of ducts in the attic. We only have another six weeks or so of truly hot weather, so hopefully we can get through the rest of the summer without any more major expense. Speaking of houses, CONGRATS! I am SO excited for you! That is such a happy feeling when you get the place you really want under contract. :happydance: :headspin: And I never did hear whether my MIL has found her car (not sure if I mentioned it, but she is about the most feisty and independent woman I've ever known, and last we spoke, she was going to go LOOKING for her car as soon as she got home! :rofl: :dohh:) But that is just how she is and she CRACKS ME UP! PS I am so sorry Jo has another cold! My church group starts back in a couple weeks and I am sure that will kick off another round of monthly illnesses for us. Oh, brother! 

Steph, the parties and weekend sound fun, but I know how it is when the weekend doesn't feel like it has enough hours in it. That is great about Katelyn's vocabulary! Ethan has basically one new word at the moment and it's "Car." He LOVES to point out the cars in his storybooks, and will walk to the garage door now and point and say "car!" I LOVE it. SO sweet! But he has been slow to say anything with any regularity, so I'm thrilled that we now have an official word (that he's said more than once in a blue moon) besides mama and dada. I am sorry about the tantrums but... Ethan is throwing those too. I wish I could say it's NOT normal, but I am very much afraid we are entering that phase! Someone reminded me, the "terrible twos" BEGIN at ONE...not two... so we are pretty much there! :dohh: Ethan pretty much throws whatever he can grab (like his paci or whatever he is holding) if he is told no now, and starts crying. What I've started doing is I calmly explain why we had to say no, then I say, "no fussing," then if it continues I say "okay, you can cry, but I'm not going to listen to you fuss" and I walk out of the room. The hilarious part is he will IMMEDIATELY stop crying (though he often still snuffles and sniffles as he runs), RUN after me, and then whenever I stop moving, he stops and the tantrum begins again. It's SO clear that he wants (indeed, insists upon) an audience, that I think once he is a little older, the concept of time out may work well for him with this. I may be able to send him to his room for a few minutes to calm down and get himself together, and that may help him realize that the tantrum is not an okay reaction. Right now, he is still too young for time out, so I do the above and then, whenever he stops fussing, I pick him up for hugs and tell him I love him. It's such an immediate reaction from him right now that I can tell he is just wanting his own way, and we all know how that goes in life! 

Bek, I've been thinking about you and hope you are enjoying being able to get out and walk with Amelia! I know that was something you were really looking forward to. Have you been able to get into a better nap routine?

Beth, we miss you! But I know it's hard to find time to write much, as I'm having a hard time myself these days! I loved Charlie's six months pics on FB! So sweet! 

AFM, we are good here. It's a week of dr. appts (dentist yesterday and then follow up scan on Friday!) so I am anxiously awaiting what I hope will be an all-clear on Friday. I'm also working on my household projects (a little more slowly than I was a few weeks ago, LOL!) but with more of a sense of urgency, as August is upon us. It's always been my experience that fall, my favorite season, FLIES by as soon as we round the corner of Sept 1. And there is SO much I want to have done by the end of Sept that I am now starting to realize, I've got to really get a list going and prioritize it... I've been taking my time and that's great, but we are 25 weeks this Friday and that only leaves (if the timeline with Ethan's induction is anything to go by) thirteen or fourteen more weeks! EEEKKK! Doesn't seem POSSIBLE (but at the same time, I'm increasingly uncomfortable in many ways, so I'm kind of glad it's moving fast lol!) I'm back into my menu planning (which really helps my sanity) and have started trying and blogging some new recipes again (which is something I love and that relaxes me). That plus just trying to stay on top of my daily routine with Ethan and taking care of the house is enough to exhaust me, so I'm trying not to overdo it. There are days where I can tell I have definitely done too much lifting or stairs etc. and I really pay for it by dinner time. So I'm trying to respect my limits. 

Okay girls, gotta run start dinner, speaking of food. Much love!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Oh Steph, when I saw your post I just wanted to drop to the floor and cry. :rofl: I've had a ROUGH day with Amelia today. She's been in moods on and off the past few days. The tantrums are over the top. She cries if we put her down but if I hold her she lifts her bum up and tries to crawl up me. I sing and rock with her and she fidgets from one shoulder to another. I KNOW she's tired but she refuses to sleep. The other night she was up every 3 hours. Last night she got up around 4am and then again at 8am though Doug left her in the crib in her room for an hour to see if she'd go back to sleep.

A friend of mine told me she gave her son cows milk for the first time. I decided I would try Amelia to get her off the neutromogen. Ugh! What an airhead I was. She threw up twice today. Doug thinks it's the milk SO back on neutromogen again. :wacko: So she didn't have more than a 20 min. morning nap and only a 30 minute afternoon nap. BOTH she woke up cranky as ever.

It's 630 and she's finally calmed down in her pack n play with the toys. I plan to let her roam around once we're unpacked but right now it's too unsafe.

I am not sure what to do when she has these moods. When we're out in public or around people she's VERY GOOD and smiles or laughs. People tell us all the time how good she is. :rofl: When we get her home, she has meltdowns. Today I'm just plain exhausted. I needed to get laundry finished because my shirts have throw up on them however Amelia in my first priority and she just seems to need me more than usual today. I will say that she through up all over me this morning and had a HUGE messy diaper. What a morning. :rofl:

Angela, I've been loving the walks. Today I was hoping to walk with her some time this evening to the park but Doug accidentally forgot to leave the Joovy. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

I have my ultrasound appointment tomorrow and am hoping my innards are okay. lol We test for thickening of the walls and whether or not there is cancerous cells. Oh how I pray we find everything okay. Even the rough day with Amelia is one I will cherish. I don't want to struggle with cancer and the thought of leaving my husband and little girl. I think I'm just a little overemotional from lack of sleep but I so need a cry after she goes to sleep tonight! :cry:

The neighborhood is GREAT. We ate on our "deck" twice this weekend and like Steph, our weekend went by SO fast! I can't wait for another of Doug's days off so we can relax again.

So, in a nutshell Amelia is starting to have naps but we're having some sort of issue. I'm not sure if it's a tooth coming in (she only has two right now on the bottom), the milk issue or what the culprit of the throwing up is. Doug is calling the Pede's office tomorrow to find out what this could be.

Angela, keep us up on your appointments. I like hearing how well you and sweet little babes is doing.

I'm off to spend some time with Amelia. 

Love to you all.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, almost forgot to respond. :wacko: :rofl: 

Congrats on the house!! 

Glad to hear it's yours but also happy your going to turn that loopy selling agent in. What a Nut!

Can't wait to see your place. :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies,

Just doing a drive by and will do a proper post tomorrow, but just wanted say that Rebekah I LOVE your new Avatar photo. Amelia is ADORABLE in that hat! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## pablo797

hello ladies!!

Steph, LOL on the video you posted!! I have never seen that and peed my pants! Am I really out of the loop? Should Jo be watching this? Right now i'm trying to keep TV away from her, but that was too funny!! Love the tantrum advice though and will incorporate it once I think Jo can understand, which will be soon. As for little swimmers, I wonder if they work too . . . Maybe just for show,good thing pee is steril. The party sounds great but you need a day off!!
Lastly, I grew up a swimmer and love to watch swimming!!! We have a seriously hot swim team!! 

Angela, so excited for scan on Friday!! Ohh and I love gymnastics too!! I'm terrible at it so I have so much admiration for what those women can do! As for little swimmers, i'm pretty sure the poop could get out. I always make sure Jo has had a BM before swimming. LOL!! Take it easy girly,no over doing it,but time is flying!!

MA, thanks for the house congrats! Yes it's exciting, but so frustrating. I want to be in now!! So glad you are so enjoying the new house!! Dinner on the deck sounds perfect! As for sleep and tantrums, I think all our babies are just getting to that age. The milk thing is hard but I have heard wait until they are a year old. Saying that Jo is 1 next month and I have no idea how to transition her to milk. Do you do it slowly? Mix a little with formula at first? Good luck with everything!!

AFM, Took Jo to doctor yesterday as she is still fussing and crying all night, and it's getting worse. She had fluid in her ears from the cold so back on antibiotics we go. My doc didn't want to medicate her if it would clear up on it's own or if it didn't bother her,but that is not the case. Plus i've been giving her Tylenol for a week and a half and that's not good either. I hope this will be the answer and we can all get some good sleep. A week and a half of no sleep is starting to wear on me. 

The house is coming along. Had the building inspection today. DH was going to go, but turns out the wife and all kids were home and in their P.J.s (apparently the wife had very small pajamas) and DH didn't want to have anything to do with that. So I am anxious to hear how it went. 

other tan that headed to denver this weekend to buy some pajamas for Jo. She has pretty much out grown all of her P.J.s! Such a big girl. 

have a good wednesday all!! Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Anna, 

On the transitioning to milk, when I started with Katelyn, I would give her 1 oz of cows milk (I use Hertitage Organic Milk or Horizon Organic) and 5 oz of breast milk (or formula. My Dr had said at one to give her more food food and less milk. Milk should be limited to 24 -32 oz at day. So I would give her 4 or 5 6oz bottles of milk a day.) After a few days, I increased the ratio, to 2 oz of cows milk to 4 oz's and so on. In about a week and a half she was drinking regular milk. 

As for the video, it is an interstitial that comes on Nick Jr between shows. Katelyn loves music/songs (probably because I am constantly singing to her - though I am not a great singer) and anytime she hears music or songs on the TV she will watch and dance. I just bought 3 new Toddler Tune CD's (one of them has music from Sesame Street) and the very first song was the Itsy Bitsy Spider. SHe heard the music and came out of her playroom and stared at the stereo and started to dance and do the movements to the song. It was too cute. If you don't have Jo watching TV right now that is wonderful. We actually limit the amount of TV time for Katelyn (actually even when a show is on for her, she will only watch for a little bit and then go and play in her play room). Any of those music video things can be found on You Tube. I am trying to see if doing a little baby sign language will help with the tantrums. We shall see. 

I have to say the people who you are buying the house from are a bit nuts. IF you know you are having an inspection, why would you be home and in your PJ's (small PJs at that!). WOW. 

Sorry to read the Jo has to go back on antibiotics, but glad they found out the cause of her discomfort. Hopefully, in a day or two she will be sleeping like a baby LOL...

Ok, back to work emails. I'll check back soon!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Well, I felt quickly and Amelia has her first tooth on the top right that broke through. It's just in the gum line. I suppose that was the reason behind all the behavior. Today she was GREAT. She DID wake up 3 times in the am yesterday. Oh Lord, please let her sleep tonight!

We went for a ride with daddy this afternoon, played in her kiddie pool, then mommy took her for a walk to the library and tried the playground. By 6pm she was ready for a nap and conked out. I was wondering if she'd get to sleep with her nap being so late but so far it's 2am and she's doing okay. We'll see.

Steph, I'll have to try that. Our Pediatrician has been crap lately. We have no idea what we're doing and we've been trying what our friends are doing with their kids similar in age. Today we fed her two meals. half the package of one meal and half the package of a fruit while adding water. She gets a bottle in the morning and a bottle before bed. It's worked today. We're making an appointment with a new office closer to us with hopes it will be a better fit for us time-wise and personally for Amelia. 

Steph, Amelia loves music too. I sing to her before bed EVERY night. Baby Mine and a couple other songs. She bops to the music, our family and friends LOVE watching her dance. Hahaha Sounds like another similarity to the girls. It's really funny to hear how similar we all are. 

Anna, like Steph said, how odd is that family with the pj issue. Especially knowing about the inspection. Seriously?!


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, that is TOO funny about the pajamas and the seller's family... umm... There are plenty of days I don't get a shower right away, but if we have contractors or people coming over, I try to put some clothes on at least! Yoga pants and a t-shirt at least look like clothing, but are as comfy as pj's. Some people!

Quick update on my MIL's funny car story... they FOUND the car. Apparently it was stolen by a known criminal in the area, but...get this... the guy had actually made IMPROVEMENTS to this car! You have to understand, my MIL is as frugal as they come, and she only addresses the mechanical issues with her car (things that would affect its reliability or ability to run). Anything cosmetic she ignores... so she had let it get to where the A/C doesn't work (in ALABAMA, in AUGUST...don't get me started!) and the windows are, apparently, PERMANENTLY down. :saywhat: The radio didn't even work... so this guy that stole it apparently put freon in the A/C (which can't have been free), fixed the radio (maybe he is a big DIY'er :rofl: and had applied for a TAG!??? They found the car in his driveway, with his pants (I don't even like to THINK about that part) and wallet in the car... He had taken her registration out of the car, but apparently didn't think anything about leaving his wallet in it! I really think some criminals are criminals simply because they are too stupid to get along in life otherwise. Of course, given the condition of the car and the fact that she left the KEYS in it with the windows down, he probably thought he was doing her a favor taking it off her hands!!! :rofl: So, my MIL is VERY happy to have her old car back and hubby and I are VERY insistent that it needs to be replaced, pronto. :nope: Parents! At some point, it feels like we have to parent THEM! :haha:

Bek, I'm so glad you are able to get out and about more. The teeth can definitely affect their sleep. Ethan's have been coming in steadily for a few months now and he has been waking up in the night more than usual (usually he doesn't wake at all). On the feedings, check with your new ped... they had us giving Ethan I think it was minimum 24 oz formula till age 1, then switched to 16 oz minimum cows milk. We switched to milk gradually over a few days. Then on top of milk (which for us has been 4 feedings for a while now), he gets three meals. So our schedule goes: bottle upon waking, breakfast an hour later, nap roughly 10:30-12:30. Then bottle, lunch, nap roughly 3:30-5. Bottle, dinner, then bedtime bottle just before bed (around 8, and he goes down around 8:30). We stick pretty closely to this routine, but if he's not hungry I don't make a big deal of it or force him to eat... That has been his routine since probably 9 months or so. Hope that helps! 

Hi to everyone else! We've got more A/C people here today. We'll be trying the easier, and cheaper, fix on the upstairs A/C first... seeing if there is anything they can do to tune it up or make it run more efficiently... then this fall, we'll see about getting the duct work in the attic straightened out. Sigh! 

Meanwhile, I'm excited for our scan tomorrow! I just realized today; I am only TWO WEEKS from THIRD TRI!????!!! That is simply amazing to me! Of course, I feel as huge as the Titanic already, but it still doesn't seem like it should be 3rd tri already. It's making my nesting urge even worse LOL! This week I'm in my office, trying to purge as much paper clutter as possible, and organize it a bit better (right now, hubby is using an upstairs bedroom for his office, but eventually we are going to need to consolidate offices and just share the actual "office" downstairs so the kids can have a dedicated playroom). I'm just tired of my own disorganization and the paper clutter EVERYWHERE. Even hubby is finally getting in the spirit, which is good! 

Okay girls, everyone have a great day! Hugs!


----------



## rottpaw

Also (I wanted to put this in a separate post, so it doesn't get lost in all my rambling!) - 
Please keep Melissa (HappyAuntie) in your thoughts and prayers tomorrow. She has a hysteroscopy scheduled to remove what is possibly a fibroid or polyp. It is *possible* that this growth has been there a while now and may have been causing some of her RMC, but not certain. They hope to learn more once Dr. can see what's going on in there. I know she will appreciate your prayers and thoughts! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Angela, can't believe your almost in 3rd trimester already! So excited for you. Also keeping HA in prayer. Thanks for the update.

Hilarious story about your mil's car. Funny she's still not wanting to give it up. Haha

Thanks also for sharing your schedule with me. I'll add another bottle in between and wait for her new Pediatrician visit to transition to milk. I gave her milk full force. I should have known better than to just give it to her straight. ESPECIALLY being on nutromogen all this time. :wacko: So the tooth up top must be a canine because it's on the top right side and it's coming in weird. I know it's not her front tooth. Poor kid, this teething thing really hurts her.

I'm exhausted today. I was up early and went to bed at 2am waiting up for Doug. In between "sleep" I kept thinking about things. We're a bit behind this month with all the moving and of course the landlord is waiting until the last minute to send our deposit..."because he can". lol We're REALLY tight and it just makes me a bit anxious. I know everything is going to be alright, my mind just doesn't stop.

I think I'm going to take Amelia in and take a nap with her. She's bigger now so it's easier to nap with her. I have already napped once and it was easier than I thought (though I NEVER let down my guard).

I've been watching Big Brother on TV (it's my guilty pleasure show) and I'm sad to see my favorite player (Janelle) be evicted out the door tonight. The game was good and it will be interesting to see how it plays out.

Okay, enough about that stuff. Just checking in. Oh and I found out today that we can't have chickens. I'm SO BUMMED. Of course there could be worse things so it's a tiny disappointment. I can't believe we can't have chicken when we're out here in a country setting and wild turkey lands on my doorstep. It's kind of odd but I accept the code enforcement law. Disappointed though. I was looking forward to some fresh eggs.


----------



## rottpaw

Hang in there Rebekah! It will smooth out soon, I bet, as you guys get settled into a daily routine. :hugs:

We had our follow up ultrasound today, and everything looks about the same, which is to say baby looks perfect, just still a "minor" (as dr. said) issue with that one kidney. He said we will recheck again in 7 weeks...in between then, I will see my dr. In about three more weeks and have my GTT (hate that test!). Otherwise, looking good and we got some more cute photos of hands, feet, and his little nose and lips (so sweet!) I will post a couple of those when I can get to my desktop. 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Angela, 

Glad that everything was good. I am sure the Kidney will be fine. I am looking forward to seeing the photos of the LO. Oh and I just noticed that you changed your ticker! YAY!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:happydance: Yay! So glad to hear. I'm also praying that the kidney issue clears itself. :hugs:

Happy weekend ladies. We had a great family day today. Amelia had a nap and it seemed like she woke up talking, talking, talking. :lol: Ra, MMM, Ba and Dada It was really funny! She also slept through the night last night and went to bed at her old regular time tonight. I thought she was awake this morning and Doug went into the room and she was sat up at the end of the crib with her head laying on the bars keeping her upright. It was quite comical. She's like her daddy. She can sleep anywhere. :rofl: Bless her little heart!


----------



## pablo797

Hello ladies and happy Monday!!

Angela, love the MIL story!! LOL and yes I find myself parenting my parents all the time. The tables have turned. Such good news on the scan!!! And 3rd tri already??? Didn't you just have Ethan?? Good luck with the air conditioning. 

Ma, glad Amelia is feeling better and hopefully getting some more sleep so you can get some sleep! Teething is so hard. Also Jo's schedule is pretty similar to Ethan's but she goes to bed a little earlier. I am planning on transitioning her to milk after her first birthday which is under a month away!! Sorry to hear about the chickens, I am surprised you can't have them. Fresh eggs sound so good. 

Steph, thanks for the milk transition advice I will use it when we start. I love that katelyn loves music so much! It's one thing I feel Jo doesn't get enough of. Seems in our house the t.v. Gets turned on for background noise instead of any music. I am determined to change this once we're in our new house. I need to look into some kids music. 

I will keep HA in my thoughts. Does anyone know how ?? IVF went?? Can't remember who had it last month. I thought it was HA, but if she's having fobroid surgery I don't think it was. Anyway thinking of all those who are still struggling. Such a hard fight to fight. Much love and many hugs to our sister awaiting their little beans.

AFM, I am trying not to get to excited but we close on our condo tomorrow morning at 9am. Once that is done I can breath a HUGE sigh of relief!!! Without the sale we can not afford the house so all hinges on this sale going through tomorrow morning. I have been very cautiously optimistic as I know of so many deals that fell apart at the last minute, but I am starting to let myself be a little excited. As for the crazy sellers ...well as long as we get the house in the end they can come to the door naked as far as I am concerned. After the totally screwed up contract negotiations I am prepared for the whole process to be jacked up. I am well and Jo is great. We had a really good weekend, but as with every Monday I hate knowing I won't getto spend any quality time with her until next weekend. We did have a really good morning this morning. As usual she got up at 5:30 and I got up with her. We sat on the couch and cuddled and then cuddles with her new stuffed teddy bear. She has a lot of stuffed animals, but their up on shelves and she never really played with them. But I got to thinking about Ethan and his "stuffies" and thought I would see what she thought. She Loves them so I think I need to get her more stuffed animals. She just snuggles and hugs it and it's SO DARN CUTE!!!!

Anyway,keep your fingers crossed all works out tomorrow!!!


Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Anna - I will definitely be sending good vibes your way that everything works out with the sale of your house tomorrow. So sweet to hear that Jo likes to cuddle with her teddy bear. I hope you are getting some good pictures. It seems that everytime Katelyn is doing something cute, my camera or phone is no where in sight! In terms of music, I found some really good CD's at Barnes and Nobles. Most were about $3-$5.00. The one I paid most for was the Sesame Street CD. That sucker was $14 bucks! But itis the one she loves most. I think the next time I go to a garage sale I will see if there are any kids CDs there too. 

I too am hoping that everything goes well for HA and will be keeping her in my prayers.

Angela - congrats on being in 3rd trimster. Down to the home stretch now. Soon you will be a mommy of two! No more first time mom for you LOL. 

Rebekah - How is the unpacking going? I loved the video you posted on FB. So cute!!!! Sorry to hear about the chickens, but it seems there are so many other animals around, it may not have been good to have them there. Looking forward to photos of the house and the neighborhood. 

Beth, Jules, CJ, Chris, and everyone else hope you are doing well. Miss you ladies!!!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Praying all goes well with the closing tomorrow Anna. :hugs:

Steph, thanks for the compliment about the video. Amelia tonight started saying mama too. :rofl: We're REALLY having fun with her.

Would you believe she has a top tooth canine coming in, a bottom (3rd tooth) all in the same week and I think I feel two more coming on her left side middle bottom and top. No WONDER she's been so moody! Poor kid.

Things are coming SLOWLY. The counters are still full and there are still bins that need to be unpacked. I just took out a bin and a basket from Amelia's room and have 2 bins left to clear her room. THEN I have to work on her decor. This weekend we're getting another shelf and pole to put under the one that's in her closet already so I can hang other clothes. The kid has a TON of clothes!

Working on getting our rooms more unpacked and then purging. I think I may have said we'll be having a yard sale next year to add to adoption expenses when we're ready.

Have my Dr.'s appointment tomorrow. I had to cancel the one last week because Amelia was up every 3 hours and we were TIRED. :lol:

I hope everyone is doing well. 

Have a good week!


----------



## pablo797

Hello Ladies!!!

Well you are now talking to a woman who has one less condo in her life and is on her way to owning a single family home!!! Wooohooo!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance: I can not describe the load off my shoulders to have closed on the condo. Everything went off pretty well and we now have the down payment for our new home, which, fingers crossed, will close Friday September 21st. For the first time I can actually hope that we will have this home. Up until now I have not let myself get too excited as I know all too well deals fall apart at the last minute. But now that we are closed on the condo I think all may be ok. 

MA, poor little Amelia, all those teeth at once. Remember Tylenol works wonders and lets you sleep. 

Steph, have you tried down loading any music? And I think garage sales are the way to go. Also check out thrift stores and used baby goods stores, they may have some too, though it's hard to know the condition of the CD in that case. 

AFM, well you know my story. All is well and so happy things seem to be working out. 

One other point I meant to mention the other day but forgot. I watched the closing ceremonies of the Olympics on Sunday and I was so moved by all the stories. I cry all the time watching the olympics. Anyway, in a world of Snookies and Kardashians I love that there are positive female role models for my little girl. Please let her emulate the swimmer from Colorado Springs, or one of the pro beach volley ball players, or a gymnast. I find it so wonderful that games such as these brings out such positive female role models. There are so few of them these days and one of the points made was how powerful the femal athletes were when playing / competing as a group wheather that be on the basketball court, the volley ball court, the row boat, or the gymnastics floor, or track, the U.S. women dominated. Let that be a lesson to us all what we can accomplish and what we can teach our daughters about working together. This harkens back to the discussion about how women can treat each other so badly. If we're just nice to one another and work together then, just look what we can accomplish. 

ok sorry soap box over, but it's one of hte life lessons I hope to instill in Jo. That women working together are so much more positive and powerful than tearing one another down in a negative manor.

Ahh to solve the worlds ills.

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening!!

Anna


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!!

My goodness, it has been SUCH a long time since I posted! Between looking after baby G and work, life is crazy. I will try to get on more. I know I have a lot to catch up on!

Angela - how are you feeling? I can't believe how close you are to the 3rd trimester already. Time is flying!!

Anna - congrats on closing!! How exciting! I am so pleased everything worked out for you!

Bek - how is life in your new home? I am so happy you got out of your old place as it sounded like a nightmare with the neighbors you had :growlmad: It's so nice to have your own place and potter about in it making it your home, right?!:cloud9:

Beth! My long lost twin :hugs: how are you feeling honey and how is little Poppy doing? Thank you for your note about what to expect on Friday. G has her 6 month shots and check up on Friday. Not looking forward to the shots but my strategy is to wait outside the room while she gets them and then I swoop in and rescue her ! LMAO

So ladies, AFM, so much going on! G is now just past the 6 month mark and she is the light of my life:cloud9:! She is just getting over a little cold, but is doing remarkably well. She is on solids - she has her bottle when she wakes up and then oatmeal at daycare, followed by her bottles and then she has her evening meal which is a little oatmeal mixed with either fruit or a vegetable and she LOVES it! I love the Earth's Best varieties of fruits and veggies and she loves them too :cloud9:

I can't wait to hear what she weighs on Friday! I take her out for evening walks sometimes, strapped to me in the Baby Bjorn and oh my, holy heavy child LMAO! It's quite the workout, walking up and downhill with her strapped to me!!

We had her Christening in Rhode Island on August 5th and she was such a good girl! She slept in my arms the whole time, except when water was poured on her head and she started to cry, my little love! I'm attaching a couple of pictures of her!

Steph - Katelyn and Gabriella had the same dress!! When I saw it at Macys, I fell in love with it and had to get it for her! I looked back at pics of Katelyn and sure enough - it's the same one:thumbup::flower:

G is such a happy little girl - always smiling and laughing. She sleeps through the night but started getting a little fussy nearing bedtime the past week or so. I think it was because of her congestion. So our new bedtime routine includes me rocking her in my arms for about an hour while we listen to a wonderful CD my husband found - nursery rhymes in a classical music style. She loves it and she drifts off in my arms :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

So my hair started falling out about a month ago. So I am now overweight and balding! ROFL! I did lose some weight - I have 40lbs to go to get to goal - it's not easy and it's coming off slowly but as long as the scale is moving in the right direction, I'm happy :thumbup:

So here she is! Growing like a little flower - she is getting so big!!
I miss you all and promise I will try to post more often!!

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Christening2.jpg
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/Christening5.jpg
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/GG.jpg


----------



## MissMuffet08

Jules!!!! It is so great to hear from you. Yes, the moment I saw the dress and bonnet, I was like I KNOW that dress! Gabby looks beautiful (are you calling her Gabby?)!

I hear you about both the weight and the HAIR! My hair is soooo much thinner than it was a year ago, even 8 months ago! As for the weight...slowly coming off. I had to give up WW becaus I wasn't into it. I plan on going back to Spark People (which is free and basically the same as WW Online). Rebekah are still on Spark People? If so, send me your username and I will connect with you!

Anna - CONGRATS on closing on the condo! I am so happy for you. Sept 21st is not that far away. Just a little over a month and you know that will fly by! I think you had said that you were no longer living there (you are at your mom's correct?) so you are pretty much already packed up. That is a plus. And Anna, you were not in a soapbox. I agree with everything you said about women and working together and having good female role models for our daughters.

Rebekah - praying good thoughts for you today. Please let us know how your Dr. Appointment goes.

Angela - how are you and Ethan? Have you picked out names yet for the new baby? How is the room coming along? I am so excited and I feel like Anna - didnt you just have Ethan? I can't believe how fast time has flown. It has already been just about TWO years since you got the BFP with Ethan...wow! 

AFM - nothing really new except work is starting to slow down a bit as my huge project is finally wrapping up! I have to say that three of my favorite things are listening to Katelyn sing and laugh, watching her play, and watching her sleep. I could just kiss and cuddle with her all day...she is my little snuggle bunny. When I look at her while she is asleep, she looks just like she did in my 3D scan and I think, that is how you looked in my belly . I just love that girl so much...my cup runneth over. Ok, I could go on and on about how much I love/adore my baby and every little cute thing she does and is now saying, but I need to get back to work. 

I hope that everyone has a LOVELY day!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hello all!! 

Jules!! So good to hear from you! We all post at different times because sometimes life just gets in the way. So no worries it's good to hear from you whenever you have the time. Gabby is so beautiful!! Such great photos of her! I am glad all is good and that solids are going so well. What is the name of the CD you're listening to at night? I am in the market for some good music for Jo. 

Steph, so glad to hear I'm not the only one who quit WW. I feel guilty but I just wasn't into it. Thing is it can't help me with what I already know to be true. I need to eat less and exercise more. I've been doing better on the food front, worse on the exercise front which is odd for me as I really like to exercise. I just don't have the time. My time with Jo is so precious to me that I'm not willing to give it up to go to the gym or for a run. Need to figure out something we can both do even if it's just a walk. Anyway sorry I digress, glad to hear work is slowing. How cute is Katelyn?!!! I love that she sings!! 

MA,hope doctor went well. Please up-date when you get a chance.

AFM, not much to tell . I forgot how much paper work is involved in buying a house!! What a pain in the you know what!! Anyway I think I've gotten all forms signed and off to the lender so a chance to catch my breath. Good thing work is slowing as I spent all morning yesterday emailing lender. Hoping to go camping this weekend. My parents are comming up this weekend and we are just barely getting along so I think it's best if we can be gone until Sunday night or Monday morning. I've come to the conclusion my mother is crazy. Just plain and simple crazy. So we'll see what happens. 

Have a good Thursday!! Anna


----------



## animalcracker

Hey Steph and Anna!

Count me as someone who also quit WW LOL. I was getting bored with the slow progress and Anna, like you, I already know what I need to do to drop the weight! 

Steph - we are calling her Ella, G, Gabby - all sorts of nicknames :)

Anna - the CD I mentioned is this one - we got it on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/mozart-lullabies-nursery-rhymes/id373684183

There's one particular tune that's 18 mins long (Sonata #8 in D Major) that Ella falls asleep to every time LOL. It's a great CD!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Juuuuuuules!! :hugs: :rofl: Good to hear from you!

I am SO GLAD that I'm not the only one losing my hair and having a flipping tough time losing weight. Doug has lost a TON of weight. In my opinion I think he's losing too much. I'm feeling bone on him now. While he's off his blood pressure meds and cholesterol meds from eating vegan and he seems overall healthy, he's lost muscle and looks SO THIN girls. I'm really worried about him but he keeps telling me he's fine and that where he's at IS a healthy weight because he's eating. He's not anorexic he's eating. I told him he's lost muscle but also since he's eating vegan he needs to eat MORE throughout the day. He did agree with me. So we'll see on his front.

I have 53lbs to go so your not alone. Oh Lord! I pray you would give us all the strength and courage to overcome these obstacles and find victory with our weight loss in Jesus mighty name!!

The house is GREAT! I just finished patching the living room walls and touching up the paint. SO much nicer than they left it however I still haven't decorated yet. I'm hoping we'll get the unit to put the TV on the wall and cap the cords for safety issues with Amelia.

I haven't even TOUCHED the kitchen walls. Oh my heavens. it's white but totally dirty. Wiping down the walls made it worse. I just patched all the darn holes but I'm going to have to figure a color to paint it because it's an eyesore and depressing. I cannot believe a woman with 2 children lived there. There is NO EXCUSE for the kitchen to have 3 buckets of THICK black water where you cook for your children. I can understand with having children things not being tidy but filth is just not acceptable. In which case, this woman was a hairdresser. It just makes me sick. I think she needs to stay home for her husband and children and learn to keep her home before she goes out into the real world. It's not often I say that and I am coming across judgmental which I hate but what I've seen was disgusting. I think the sad part about it all is that while they left things for us...they moved to a home worth 300k and it was fully clean.

Let me share the latest...I walked back to the fire pit out back and I was SO mad! He threw all kinds of things in there with studs, nails, screws, etc. THEN I saw some particle board. Only I'm not sure it's particle board. I'm PRAYING it's not asbestos in the flipping fire pit. It looks awful odd. The thing that makes me think it's not is it looks like newer board. Maybe a type of sheetrock board of some sort?? Either way, it did NOT burn well in the pit. 

Then the cat litter thrown near the swing set they left in horrible shape. I went to home depot today and bought a poopy scooper for cows. Haha. I'm going to scoop that all up, throw it in a trash bag and have it hauled off. Doug has been working on taking the wooden swing set down little by little. 

Onto the Dr.'s appointment. It went "okay". No cancerous cells Praise God! :happydance: but it wasn't without pain. I had an internal sonogram done. My ovaries are WAY back near my bumhole. :rofl: I'm being SERIOUS! I found out that it's not my ovaries (though they are typical PCOS with a chain of cysts on them). I think you all may know from my last pregnancy that I have a tipped uterus. It's tipped all the way back and THAT'S the cause of my lower back pain darnit! 

He said my insulin levels were VERY elevated. I said to him, "well I'm on an insulin pump" Oh! He said. :wacko: THEN he asked what I was going to do to get my A1C levels down. They were 6.7. This guy is a total idiot! You better stick with OBGYN dummy! I've had A1C (an average of 3 months of blood sugars for those who don't know) that were in the 9's. 6.7 isn't bad for a Type II. He said it should be 5.0. Yeah! For someone who is NOT a diabetic! 

THEN he proceeds to ask if he remembered whether I was going to ttc again. I said yes. So he was ready to put me on Clomid when I stopped him in his tracks. Keep in mind that this guy bought the old Dr.'s office who helped to get me pregnant with Amelia. I told him I got pregnant on Brevelle and Menopur injections and I wasn't waisting my last 3 IUI's on something that wouldn't work. He told me he only doesn't reconstructive work and as far as TTC was concerned, he only did Clomid. GREAT! I thought. Then why did your nurse tell me you still did the same injections my old Dr. did? What a waste of time!

So he's given me a referral to the only Dr. left in the flipping area who does aggressive fertility treatments. I've heard some really iffy things about this guy so I'm a bit hesitant. 

We've made the consult for labs and testing in November and will be ready again in the New Year.

SOOooo, I have a few short months to lose 53lbs. 



Good news, no cancer!! :happydance: Bad news, I have only a few short months to figure out how to get off this flipping insulin pump which is not helping me fat-wise in order to start losing. 

I HATE exercise. I'm eating great! Exercise?? it sucks! :lol: I can't do just a small walk here and there. In order for ME to lose weight since I'm hypothyroid and diabetic with a sluggish metabolism is to kill myself with cardio and weight training 6 days a week. Oh help me Rhonda!

Steph, yes I'm still on sparkpeople but I haven't been active in months. I suppose this can help get my bum in gear. We can work with each other. I'm HISIRISHGEM.
(all caps).

Sometime I'd REALLY like to meetup in Disney as I put out there in the beginning. I would LOVE to meet my girlfriends on here. That includes the girls on the other page too that we're missing. 

Well, I've said enough for the night. Doug will be home and has a 4 day weekend. Sat. we're going to my Aunts (dad's sister) and she, mom, myself and my husband are going to help make some things for Amelia's birthday which has been changed to a carnival theme. They are helping so I'm looking forward to a fun-filled day for Amelia the end of Sept. I'll post some pics once everything is done with. 

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## pablo797

Wow MA, lots going on!!

So glad the house is coming around! I am pretty sure our sellers are going to do the same thing and leave the place pretty dirty. Good news i'm married to a painting contractor so painting is no big deal. But the thing about having kids and living in filth I totally agree with!! it's one thing to be messy but if you have children I think you have an obligation to provide them with a healthy living space and that takes no money at all. 

Glad the doctor went well, sort of. Yehhh no cancer!! Boo on fertility front and insulin. 

Hang in there sister!! I've said it once and I'll say it again, I think loosing weight is one of the hardest things to do, harder than quitting smoking. I know you said you have to do hard core cardio and weights to loose, but walking is a start. So many people, myself included, think they have to do an hour of crazy exercise and that very thought is so daunting they don't do anything. Go for a half hr. walk with Amelia and be proud of yourself for doing something. It's better than nothing. 

AFM, need to take my own advice. It's Friday !!! Woohoo!! No camping as DH has to work so trying to figure out how to avoid my parents. Sounds bad but it's better than me writing to you from prison because I've lost it and gone crazy on my mother. Maybe go to Denver. I have to figure out what convertible car seat to get. Jo has outgrown her infant. Any advice? We have small backseats in our cars so I need something that isn't huge. 

Happy Friday!!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Will catch up properly this weekend (and Jules, it's great to see you back!!) but wanted to comment quickly on Anna's carseat question. I looked at a gazillion seats and none of them seemed as solid to me, nor got the same kind of real-life-parent approvals, as the Britax. So that is what we went with (we got the boulevard, with side head support, but for a smaller backseat you might prefer something like the marathon,nwhich is slightly smaller). My best advice is to go to the store and play around with them yourself to get a feel for different weights, stability, etc. and make the store let you take the one you like out to your car and make sure it will fit. Try it both rear facing (bear in mind a certain degree of recline is necessary in that position so make sure it's set as needed before you test...) and forward facing. But i feel very safe with Ethan in the Britax and many of our friends have and love them too. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

We went with the mercedes version. lol We bought the Britax Advocate 

It is WAY too big for most cars. It barely fits in our minivan but we're grateful for it's side to side impact and safety ratings. ANY Britax is good though. They all have HIGH safety ratings but they don't fit in some cars. As Angela said, go and test one in your car first to make sure you don't buy it and it won't fit. They are comfortable and great for baby. 

Well ladies, Amelia felt hot again so we took her to the crappy Pede's office. The nurse was snotty when I told her I thought it was teething but couldn't rule out an ear infection or even triple E where we live. 

Dr. came in and thought it was teething then saw the ear infection...then the rash on her face and now we're looking at hand, foot and mouth disease or otherwise known as coxsackie virus.

I was floored and appalled all at once. We DID take her to that first birthday party but we held Amelia the WHOLE time. She doesn't go to daycare and we wash our hands EVERY time we change her. I cannot figure out how she got the virus. She is going through SO MUCH pain. She had another fever tonight of 101.9. She's been sleeping on her knee's with her face planted to one side. Tylenol only brings her fever down to 99.1 since yesterday. I'm just beside myself. I hate seeing her sick.

The Dr. said she couldn't believe Amelia hasn't had a viral infection or bacterial infection whether it be a cold or anything else since she's been born. She said it's almost been a year and I've kept her free from illness but it's not helping me. I'm feeling guilty. Honestly it's by the grace of God that she hasn't been sick since she was born (with exception to reflux).

So, she's on antibiotics for her ear infection and nothing for the viral infection unless she's got a fever in which case tylenol is what she gets. 

It is these days that I thank God for loving my baby and giving her all she needs to get through. Also for giving me courage to push aside my guilt and be her mommy.

She got a bath with mommy tonight to try to bring down the fever, a cold bottle of milk and daddy rocked her until she fell asleep. Now she's on her stomach trying to sleep. Not sure if we'll get much sleep. I'm anxious about her fever and position she's sleeping on. It's hard for me to sleep when I wonder if she'll be okay in her big girl room. I wonder if I'll hear her.


Anna, enjoy your outing if you go. I know your not going camping but I pray you find peace from the storm so to say. :hugs: Angela, how are you??


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Rebekah, 

I'm doing well, thanks! In my last week now of second tri! Can't believe it! I'm getting to the uncomfortable stage, but at the same time, only 14 weeks to go and it seems impossible how fast this pregnancy has gone by! Still a lot to get done in those remaining weeks, so that should keep me busy. Plus fall is my favorite time of year, so I'm looking forward to that! 

I'm so sorry about the HF&M; I know that misery because Ethan had it. Be aware, you and Doug can also get it. BUT DO NOT beat yourself up. These kids are going to get sick, period. It's how they build immunity and it just happens. I know it is hard to watch, but it is NOT any failing of yours. Remember last year when I began taking Ethan to the church daycare once a week? He was sick once a month for sick straight months!! (here's hoping we don't repeat that record this year!:haha:) so please do not feel bad. The doc is right, you have done amazing to get her this far without any sickness! And that virus comes with a higher fever, so don't stress. It will pass!

More later girls, sorry I'm having to post in short bursts right now.


----------



## animalcracker

Bek, I am so sorry to hear about Amelia - I am praying for her speedy recovery, but do not beat yourself up! (I know, easier said than done). Baby G caught a cold at daycare last Friday and she is still so congested and I feel so guilty about it too. It's nowhere near as bad as how Amelia is, but yes, we do seem to blame ourselves - it's not your fault! She is in my thoughts, I feel so badly for you too because I know how hard it is when our babies are not well :cry:

As for the state the previous owners left your home - I am gobsmacked!!:nope: Honestly I just wonder about people sometimes. I am so happy you have your own home, but so sorry you are having to go through all of that cleaning! 

Ah - the weight loss. Like you, I have to kill myself with cardio to lose an ounce. Right now (and for the past 2 weeks) I haven't been great, I have been gaining and losing the same 5lbs. I eat crap, then feel guilty and try to lose it - same cycle! I have to just focus and get rid of this weight once and for all. I refuse to buy any more fat clothes LOL

I am so pleased to hear that you have no cancerous cells after your doctor's visit. What a relief!!

You mentioned Disneyworld - I would LOVE to go there! I have always wanted to! We were talking about taking baby G there when she is a little older. When were you planning on going? It would be amazing if we could make a group outing of it and meet you guys and others on the BnB board there!! I'd love that!

AFM, we took baby G to the pediatrician for her 6 month shots yesterday. She was a champ! She did cry but less than 30 seconds later, she was in my arms smiling at me!:cloud9: She is now 26 & 1/4 inches long and 14lb 15oz!:cloud9:

Girls - I wanted to ask about a napping schedule. G sleeps whenever she is tired. In the morning, following her bottle, I put her down about half hour later and she snoozes for about an hour. The afternoon is touch and go, sometimes she will sleep for 2 hours, other times, she will only nap for 20 mins. I'm asking because when I pick her up at daycare at around 4pm, I feed her and she's almost always out like a light by 6:30/7pm and I can't help but wonder if that is too early? She sleeps through the night, usually up at around 5am or 6am. I just would love her to stay up a little longer so I can spend more time with her in the evenings. Did your babies have a napping schedule at 6 months? Any advice you can offer me there?

Angela - how are you doing my friend? Steph and Anna and Beth and everyone - I hope you girls are all having a wonderful weekend!
Love to all!! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Hello ladies!!

Rebecca, so sorry little Amelia is sick !! I know you've done all you can to keep her healthy and it is in no way your fault she is sick. Babies get sick. They have to develop an immune system and getting sick is part of the game. Hopefully we limit it to harmless colds and viruses but there's no way to completely protect your baby from the world. By comparison I think Jo has had a cold since she started day care coiled with two ear infections and a case of RSV last spring. And despite all that she is a healthy happy baby. I know it's little splice as it is so hard to see your little one sick but hang in there. 

Angela, wow third tri!!! Sorry you are getting uncomfortable. The end can be so hard on your body. How are the hips? That was one of my worst areas and I think you mentioned they were really painful for you during Ethan's pregnancy. Hang in there sister, 12 more weeks to go!!!

Jules, napping, ahhh the sleep dilemma. I will tell you what I've read and what we use but keep in mind every family is different and every baby,so despite what the book I read says it's never cut and dry. According to healthy sleep habits, happy baby 6:30/ 7:00 is a totally normal bed time. And in fact ideal. Does she nap at daycare? Jo doesn't so on day care days I know she'll be ready to go down much earlier, around 6:00 than on days when she gets two, two hour naps. It means I don't get to see her as much on those days, but sleep and good sleep is so important for their brain function. Also this book says that when you keep a baby up their body ( like ours ) produces endorfins to help keep it awake. Left over from primitive days when we needed to stay awake in fight or flight situations. Anyway these endorfins then make it harder for a baby to go to sleep when they need to. That's why it's so hard to get an over tired baby to bed when you think they would just pass out. So that's my two cents based on the book I mentioned. It's worked really well for us and Jo goes to bed most nights around 7. She's happy and well rested. But like I said again this is just our experience and what this book says which is to say it may not be for everyone. There is almost never any cut and dry theory. Hope it helps.

AFM, a month from today and we close on our house!! I am never going to make it!!! We went to Denver last weekend and bought some
More PJs. Also bought a new bed frame and headboard. I promised myself we would not spend any $$ until we closed but the shopping bug took over. Still looking for a car seat. I tried the Britax in my car and it was too big. But they only had one model. I have read that the Britax 55 is good for smaller cars. Anyone heard anything about it?? That's all for now. Hope everyone is having a good week!!

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebecca - poor Amelia. I hope she gets better soon. And as everyone else has already said, you are a GREAT Mommy! Don't let her getting sick make you think otherwise.

Angela - YAY!!! Getting closer. Do you have any bump photos? Would love to see some. Also, I don't remember if you said what the baby's name was going to be (if you have it picked out). 

Anna - 4 weeks will go be quickly! Don't feel bad about the shopping, just think of it this way, you are getting a new hose so you need some stuff to go in it! As for Car seats, I did a search on the Britax website. I am going to need a new one soon, so I am also looking for suggestions. I would like to get a Britax, but not sure whether to get the Advocate or the Boulevard. 

Jules - unfortunately, I cannot provide you with any sleeping advice (as mine doesn't sleep all too well!) but I do try to put Katelyn down for bed between 730 and 8pm. But the info that Anna wrote is also what I have read as well. 

AFM - nothing much going on here. Craziness with work is starting to taper off. Katelyn is now walking! YAY. That is about it. If anyone has advice on to keep their LO asleep throughout the night, that would be helpful. Katelyn STILL gets up a few times in the middle of the night. I think it may be teething related though as she has about 4 teeth coming in. I will give her some Tylenol tonight and see if that helps. 

Hope eveyone is well!
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Steph, walking!!!! That is awesome!!! Go little girl go!! Good to hear from you. I know work has been crazy. Glad things are slowing down. Any fall trips planned??

MA, how's Amelia?? Hang in there mama. 

Angela, how are you feeling today? 

Jules, how's the sleep thing going? 

AFM, still counting down the days until we close. Have been playing with the floor plan thinking about furniture placement. Silly I know but fun. If the deal falls through now I will be seriously sad. Jo is good. I think she had a bad dream last night because she was crying to I went in and she was sitting up in her bed. I put her on her side and gave her a passy and she was out. I don't think she was actually awake. Silly little girl!!! Other than that nothing to tell. 

Wish it were Friday!!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

MAN, I have such good intentions every day of making it on to post and I am so sorry! These weeks are just getting away from me. 

Ethan has been cutting his first molar, and OH.MY.LANTA. Everything I've heard about that dreaded day was no lie! Poor kid hardly ate anything through the weekend, but seemed fine otherwise. Then we went to a party Saturday evening and he got four separate bug bites (this is WITH Off on him), three of which were clustered on his ankle and caused it to swell to the size of a silver dollar (no exaggeration). Poor thing overreacts to bug bites like his daddy. :0( By Sunday evening he was running a fever and by Monday it was 102.5, WITH advil. Bleh! But he had no other symptoms, and so when I finally got a look into his mouth, I noticed the molar coming in (and looks like he may be getting the opposite one too, coming in more slowly). Poor little guy. Yesterday, his fever was slightly better but his attitude was c-r-a-z-y. :brat: :brat: By the end of the day hubby came home and I think he could tell it had been an awful afternoon for the whole house!

But anyway, he seems slightly better today though I can tell the fever is coming back as the day goes on. He finally went down for a nap and I'm hoping he gets some good rest. 

Anna, YAY on planning for the new house! That is so fun and I totally understand - I do the same thing!

Bek, how is Amelia doing with the HFM? I remember those days well and it is NOT a fun virus to deal with. I think that is the worst fever Ethan ever had. 

Steph, I need to take some bump photos! I swore I would do that this time around but still haven't. :dohh: Will post if I do! We are still working on names but I am DETERMINED we won't wait till two days after he's born, like we did with Ethan! :rofl: 

Jules it is SO good to see you back and Gabby is just gorgeous! I remember about the hair loss, and I was surprised how LONG it continued after Ethan was born! If only our weight fell off as easily! :haha: 

I am already stressing about getting the baby pounds off this time (mostly because I started off this pregnancy still above my last prepreg weight) - but I'm sorry to say it isn't slowing my appetite down at ALL! I've gotten back into menu planning and blogging a bit about the recipes we make/new ones we try (let me know backchannel if anyone wants the link, I just don't want to post it publicly). The menu planning is helping me get dinner on the table again, and we are enjoying trying some new recipes, but I am eating like it's going out of style! :rofl: I also have my glucose test Tuesday :sick: and I'm not looking forward to that! 

Thanks to all who've asked how I'm feeling! I'm still feeling fatter by the day and heavier, but so far, as long as I avoid overdoing it during the day and let Ethan climb upstairs instead of trying to carry him each time, my hips are hanging in there. I can't remember exactly what stage I started up with the serious issue on that, but I expect it to happen again and I've already experienced it on days I overdo. Oh boy! 

Meanwhile, I ordered a couple more things for the nursery (just small things like shower curtain) but we've got a major decision coming up on the furniture. I've narrowed it down to two lines that we like, but I want hubby to see them both in person first. So it's just a matter of dragging him to do that (before football starts and he doesn't leave the house on weekends! :haha: :rofl:)

Okay girls, must run but sending hugs and love! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## flutterbee

Hello ladies!

I am fairly new here but heard from another thread that this is a good place to come to for friendly people and good advice :)

I'm 37 years old and just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant, finally! I tested myself about a week and a half ago...took 5 tests over a weeks time and they all came back positive! I was in disbelief that I finally got a positive. So, so happy! 

Yesterday I had a 5 week u/s. Well, based on my chart we thought I was 6 weeks but turns out I am 5 weeks and will be going back next week on Thursday to see if we can hear a heartbeat! We were able to see the yolk sac yesterday. I'm scared because I don't want to get too excited until we hear that little heartbeat but this is so exciting for us!

I hope to get to know many of you ladies over time! So happy to see this thread here! Now I'm going to read back over the thread some more so I can learn all about you guys!

:thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Oh hi and welcome, Flutterbee! I'm in Atlanta, so not far from you! I love Savannah!

Congratulations on your bfp! So exciting! This is a great group and I think you will love it here!


----------



## flutterbee

rottpaw said:


> Oh hi and welcome, Flutterbee! I'm in Atlanta, so not far from you! I love Savannah!
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp! So exciting! This is a great group and I think you will love it here!


Thank you for the welcome!! It's nice to meet you ")

Yes, you aren't far away at all - about 4 hours!! Not sure about you but I'm ready for this heat to go somewhere else lol. Bring on some cooler temps!


----------



## rottpaw

flutterbee said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> Oh hi and welcome, Flutterbee! I'm in Atlanta, so not far from you! I love Savannah!
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp! So exciting! This is a great group and I think you will love it here!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome!! It's nice to meet you ")
> 
> Yes, you aren't far away at all - about 4 hours!! Not sure about you but I'm ready for this heat to go somewhere else lol. Bring on some cooler temps!Click to expand...

Amen! I am not a heat lover, so fall is my favorite time of year! I start third tri on Friday and I am READY for cooler weather! :haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Don't have time for a proper post, but wanted to say Welcome and CONGRATS to Flutter! This is a TERRIFIC group of women on this thread and we are glad that you will be joining us!

I will do a proper post later this afternoon!


----------



## flutterbee

MissMuffet08 said:


> Don't have time for a proper post, but wanted to say Welcome and CONGRATS to Flutter! This is a TERRIFIC group of women on this thread and we are glad that you will be joining us!
> 
> I will do a proper post later this afternoon!

Thank you MisMuffet!! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my heavens....I just lost a HUGE reply. I'm SO mad. :lol:

Anyways, I'll come back tomorrow night to rewrite it. I just wanted to say hello everyone and especially to our new member flutterbee.


----------



## flutterbee

Mommy's Angel said:


> Oh my heavens....I just lost a HUGE reply. I'm SO mad. :lol:
> 
> Anyways, I'll come back tomorrow night to rewrite it. I just wanted to say hello everyone and especially to our new member flutterbee.

Thank you so much!!! :)


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, I'm so sorry. I've gotten so frustrated with my tablet crashing while I'm trying to post that I really only post anymore when I'm at my desktop, which is about every three days LOL, then I copy the post I've created before attempting to actually submit it. I don't know what is up with my tablet but when I lose posts, it's usually 75% my tablet and 25% this site... sometimes, if I've been editing a lengthy post or attempt to come back and add to one I've started, this site will crash when I try to post. Sigh. Hope Amelia is better!


----------



## pablo797

Hi girls!!

Welcome flutter bee!!!!!! So nice to have new faces and congrats on the BFP!!! That is so exciting!!'. 

MA, sorry you lost post! Man I hate that. Hope Amelia is better, looking forward to hearing about how she is doing.

Angela, how I love decorating!! Problem is DH and I seem to have different ideas about who should be in charge. I'm getting the feeling he wants the whole house to be one big man cave. 

So sorry to hear about Ethan!! Poor little guy! Jo's regular teeth have been a bear I can't imagine what we're in for when the molars come in. Give him lots of hugs from me!! 

AFM, nothing new to tell. We have a big bike race coming through town tomorrow so I am prepping the store for it. If you happen to catch the race on TV, look for me. 

So sorry to hear the heat is so bad in the south, for us summer is waning and I think we've seen the hottest we'll get. Lots of rain with highs in the 60s. We're lucky I know as so much of the country is in such dire straights with high temps and no rain. 

Anyhooo, one more day until Friday!!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Amelia has a new pediatrician. She had a reaction to the Amoxacillin and the regular nurse on call told us it was just a reaction to continue on it. I told Doug to stop giving her the med until we call the pharmacist who in turn said that we should discontinue it. We had to make an appointment anyways with the new pediatrician closer to our new home so when we called they said she could just come there for a visit. Turns out while she DOES have an ear infection, she doesn't have HFM disease. There's no sign of it and there wasn't a sign of it when we were at the regular pede's office either. So that was a mere guess from the old pede's Dr.

The new office gave us a different antibiotic and sent us on our way. We'll see them again the end of September unless she has another reaction or we feel she needs a visit. This new office has Mickey Mouse and Friends ALL OVER the place. A Chalk board with them, murals all over the halls and get this, even Kohler fixtures in the bathroom with the characters on them. The beds, for older kids and infants has their heads on them and they give out all kinds of stickers and such. Amazing, clean and really up to date. They even take credit cards (which is our flex spending card) where her old pede's office doesn't AND they didn't have the cash to break my 20.00 last week when I tried to pay our copay. :wacko:

Angela, It sounds like you have an idea of the new nursery decor with exception to the furniture. I can't WAIT to see what you do with this one. It's always fun to do this part after all the waiting. I'm also interested in seeing your thoughts on what it's like to have a toddler and an infant. 

Amelia had the same kind of night Ethan did yesterday. She cried all day and all night with exception to being outside in the pack n play while I trimmed some tree's. No fever and we couldn't figure out what the problem was. Maybe her ear infection? A tooth? Whatever it was it was HORRIBLE. Today she's in much better spirits thank the good Lord!

Anna, planning the decor and setting of the home kept me sane during this process. Have at it dear friend! :lol: I'll be waiting to see pics of the real decor when your finished. Though I'm still working on ours little by little. Today we're having our driveway sealed. I know it sounds silly but it's exciting for me. Our first home and here we are doing things to take care of the property. It benefits US. Doug even took me out on the deck the other night to see the stars. It was BEAUTIFUL!

Today we trim more tree's and weed whack the surroundings. I'm also managing to get some laundry done. I do find that when Amelia is doing well it's getting easier and easier to manage the home. Last night though I had to put her in the pack and play because her hours and hours of crying was wearing me thin. I felt bad, but it's a safe place for her while I try to take a break from the emotional aspect of it all.

Jules, I'm with Steph, Amelia and Katelyn are similar with their behavior and sleeping patterns. What works one day won't work the next it seems for us. It's trial and error.

Steph, so glad things are winding down for you. YAY Katelyn for walking. Keep mommy busy but sleep darlin! Sleep! :rofl:

As for the exercise. I came across a site about a woman like me who was having a tough time losing weight. She went on a plant based diet ( like Doug) and lost her weight. She joined a site called Peer Trainer. It's similar to SP but seems like there's different ways of going about things. Since my local SP group is disbanded (or no longer meeting with each other because of scheduling and non comital issues) I thought I'd try it. 

I also have the book Eat To Live by Dr. Fuhrman which I'm starting to read. Doug recommended it a while back and it's supposed to help type II diabetics lose the weight and reverse some of the issues but it's a great book for those wanting to lose weight.

Her blog is called "Healthy Girls Kitchen". 

Well, this is basically what I wrote last night.

Flutterbee, it's great to have you on board with us. How long have you been ttc if I may ask? It sounds like you've been waiting patiently for this beautiful blessing to happen. Congrats to you. We'll answer any questions you have and be support when you need it. Nothing is too personal it seems. :lol: So WELCOME! :hi:


----------



## flutterbee

Mommy's Angel said:


> Flutterbee, it's great to have you on board with us. How long have you been ttc if I may ask? It sounds like you've been waiting patiently for this beautiful blessing to happen. Congrats to you. We'll answer any questions you have and be support when you need it. Nothing is too personal it seems. :lol: So WELCOME! :hi:


Thank you, thank you!! Happy to be here and to meet all of you nice ladies!
We have been trying to conceive for 8 months. The last two months I was on Clomid. When I started the Clomid, I started keeping a BBT chart and that is actually how I knew to test this time - because I wasn't getting a temp drop where I normally would. It was so awesome to finally see a BFP!

Whew, I'm glad to know that nothing is too personal! :blush:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh goodness. The things we've talked about in here. :rofl: No worries!


----------



## flutterbee

Mommy's Angel said:


> Oh goodness. The things we've talked about in here. :rofl: No worries!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! 

Bek, I hope Amelia is feeling lots better! Ethan has now come up with a mild cold (thankfully not as bad as previous ones) and I'm trying desperately not to get it myself. I really think what was bothering him earlier in the week, though was that molar. He seems better on that front, but last night he fell and did something to his left leg (no marks we can find, no bruises, no swelling, but he has been limping all day!) we decided to give it one day to see if he is better tomorrow, as it is not hurting him when we move it, press on it etc. but will definitely take hm to doc tomorrow if not all better. We were both standing right there in the kitchen with him when it happened, but neither of us actually saw it as he was walking round the table with his push car, so I dunno. :shrug: but other than that, we are just trying to stay well here! 

I did go to my favorite consignment sale today (it is held 2x a year) and cleaned UP! I know that i WAY overdid it on buying 0-6 mos stuff for the new little guy, but I was finding SO many awesome things for $1.00 or even 50 cents! I couldn't say no! :haha: I also found a few cute things for his nursery, and a few new winter things for Ethan and some toys for him for Christmas. Yay! 

Other than that, we are just planning to work around the house this weekend. Hubby is going to do some home improvement, and I am going to try to get all the new baby's goodies organized and do some work organizing that nursery. His shower curtain and other bath items came this week and I'm looking forward to putting those up. Oh and ps, I found a Very Hungry Caterpillar sleeper for the little guy! 

Okay, hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys the last weekend in August!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela,

Oh dear. Poor Ethan. Amelia was a unicorn last week. It's since gone down but the black and blue mark is right between her forehead. I feel like everyone is staring when we go to the store. One of MANY bumps and bruises I'm sure because this kid of ours LOVES to get into things. She's quick too! :lol: 

Last night I freaked out because I caught her doubled over sleeping. She was in a sitting position but landed flat on her face and was actually sleeping that way. Anyone have a kid that does that?? I flipped and ran into her room. OF COURSE she woke up an hour later. :wacko: 

She's feeling MUCH better. She's been such a good girl the past two days. I LOVE holder her. She cracks me up because she LOVES music and bounces with music. She has mommy's taste. I was watching Paladia and they had Coldplay on then Pink. I was dancing in the kitchen and she was having a GREAT time dancing with mommy. 

I'm also noticing I'm actually starting to get things done around the house. I managed to get laundry done, I made a nice meal, took the dogs out, fed them, cleaned the bathroom, got rid of clothes Amelia has grown out of and put the new sizes in her dresser and closet. We played, I bathed her, brushed her teeth after her last meal and prayed while I rocked her to sleep. It was AMAZING! :happydance: It only took me 10 months to learn to balance. I'm also feeling like I'm not as crazy. I think the progesterone is fully out of my system. Can you believe it? 10 months and I finally don't feel that lump of progesterone on my butt. :rofl: We're all better for it because I'm calming down but guess what? Since I don't get a period because of PCOS they want me to take provera (progesterone) to get a period every three months to keep the lining down since we're ttc in January. So another two weeks and my head will be turing like the exorcist. :rofl:


I didn't manage to exercise though. ((sigh)) I'll get there though. I am second day into plant based eating. Can you believe it? I just made a nice zucchini soup with spinach and corn. It turned out YUMMY! I've been eating salads with fat free dressing alot more as well. No soda. Rice and beans with veggies, and whole grain pasta with veggies and beans. 

I DO have to get my fruits in. A smoothy with kale and/or spinach with berries and pomegranate juice will help.

I also bought some chia seeds for a recipe I found. An amazing peach dessert with chia in it. Similar to rice pudding though since I'm only plant based and no dairy, cheese, meat, eggs, etc. it's slightly different. I'm also LIMITED soy products. I've LOVED the almond coconut milk. It's my favorite so far.

Okay enough about me.

Angela, sounds like a fun filled weekend. I'm looking forward to hearing more about it!

Steph, Anna, and Jules, what's up for your weekends??

I miss Beth, CJ, Viv and the others. I hope they pop in again sometime soon! If only to say hello :hi:

Flutterbee, how are you feeling? Any cravings yet? What will you be doing on your weekend??


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah, doesn't it feel great to get things DONE again, and live in some semblance of a normal routine? For me, that was the point where I began to relax a bit and feel like I can do this. I've only recently (maybe since Ethan was about a year) gotten back to where I'm cooking much, and our routine continues to evolve, but I'm hoping it will be a lot easier to integrate the second baby into the routine than it was to create the routine the first time! :haha: 

So I'm still in full nesting mode, LOL! Looks like that is where my weekend is headed. I spent all day yesterday either at the consignment sale or doing the laundry and sorting from it. The good news is, this morning I was able to put all the little guy's new clothing for the first about 6 months into his nursery closet. :happydance: :headspin: One thing I really wanted to do this time around is put outfits together for that first couple of weeks. Not like going crazy with dressing him up, but just having things like a sleeper/hat/socks (if needed) combo stacked or hanging where I (and more importantly, the grandmas) can see them and know where the smallest sizes are, then the next smallest, etc...and see what goes together, before it all ends up in the washer. This kind of planning seems obvious to me now, but when we brought Ethan home, even though I had washed everything, I didn't really have stuff ready to grab and go. I will also get all his bottles and breastfeeding stuff ready and sterilized, etc. and of course we already have a diaper changing station ready that we use for Ethan... we will have the pack n play set up in our room, ready to go... and one in the grandmas' room, in case they take him for a night which they sometimes do. Just being able to come home this time to a house that is already pretty much set up, should help with my stress level. When we brought Ethan home we HAD all this stuff, but I don't think I had anticipated getting bottles ready, etc. (was hoping to EBF) and I can remember stumbling around in a completely exhausted haze, trying to find things like bottles and burp cloths and sleepers and swaddles when I needed them. This time I plan to be ready! :thumbup:

I also started making a packing list for the hospital stay, etc... that will be a bit more tricky this time, mostly because I will need to plan for several scenarios (what happens if I go into labor unexpectedly, vs. induction or other planned labor) - we will have to have a plan for who is taking Ethan, and our dog, and which grandma is coming first, etc... so I'm working on those plans as well. (can you tell I thrive on planning and order? :rofl:) I just really don't want to feel as "lost" and helpless as I did when I came home with EThan, and I think if I can get the house ready a bit better, including little things like what PJ's and clothes will fit me and be comfortable for those first few days, etc., that should help a lot. 

I think I am rambling a LOT here because I am thinking out loud... sorry for the rabbit trail! 

Anyway, that's about all that is going on here today. I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## rottpaw

Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

I just noticed, I am finally UNDER 90 DAYS to go! :happydance: :headspin: I'm half a week away from 7 months! 

Unfortunately, this week is getting started with a dr. Visit for Ethan this afternoon. He is still limping and I'm not willing to wait any longer to see... Oh boy, praying it is nothing serious and WON'T require an afternoon at the hospital for radiology. :wacko: at least he is taking a good nap and I'm hoping he won't be too upset at having to go to the dr. Our regular one is out this month for disc surgery on her neck (which I really sympathize with, because I have a similar issue). But I really do NOT like the dr we will have to see today, and would not go if I wasn't desperate. :nope: I switched drs. After about three visits with this lady after Ethan was born, because she and I just do not see eye to eye. Hoping for a quick and painless visit all around lol! 

How is everyone? Love and hugs!


----------



## pablo797

Yeh!! Angela!!!

Will post a proper post later but for now a couple of picts from this weekend!!

<a href="https://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/?action=view&amp;current=photo-2-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/photo-2-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pablo797

[IMG]https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/photo-2-1.jpg[/IMG]


ok worked this time.

Such a big girl!!

[IMG]https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/photo-3.jpg[/IMG]

Happy Monday!!
Anna


----------



## flutterbee

Hi everyone! :hi:

Mommy's Angel - I never got a chance to get online this weekend so I just saw your questions today. I am feeling really good, just extremely tired! In addition to working 40 hours a week I am also going to school full time become an Art Teacher, so I have a lot going on lol. When I signed up for four classes this semester I wasn't pregnant yet haha. But I have faith, I can do it! Luckily my design job is a desk job so that helps lol. As far as cravings...not a lot so far. I mean when other people mention just about any food I'm thinking "OMG that sounds SOOO good" but I don't really want to eat it, if that makes sense?? lol. 

rottpaw - 90 days! You are so close! I am so excited for you! 

pablo797 - your baby girl is just precious! Thank you for sharing your photos with us! :)

Back to work for me, I just wanted to say good morning to you ladies! I hope that each of you had a wonderful weekend! I hope to be online more during the week this week!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies!

It sounded like there was a lot going on this weekend! 


Angela &#8211; sorry to hear that Ethan is getting a cold and I do hope that you don&#8217;t get it. The only thing worse than having a cold in the summer, is being pregnant and having a cold in the summer, cuz you can&#8217;t really take anything and I am sorry, but Sudafed doesn&#8217;t really do it. So fingers crossed that it passes you over! Also, YAY for you on the consignment sale! And kudos for having the energy to get all the stuff sorted AND put away! I am not pregnant and most of the time don&#8217;t have the energy to put the laundry away right after it is done. Normally takes me like another day at least LOL. And if you want to go crazy dressing the baby up, then do it! Let me ask you&#8230;are you using the same bottles you had for Ethan or did you buy new? You won&#8217;t feel as lost as you did with Ethan. The first time you didn&#8217;t know what to expect (the books are good in theory, but it is a whole different thing in reality!). This time you around you have some know-how which is why you are able to plan. Even if all doesn&#8217;t go according to plan a, b, or c, you will still be ok, because you have been there and done that. Keep us posted on the Ethan&#8217;s leg and what the Dr. says!

Rebekah &#8211; WOW! Sounds like you were busy. It is a great feeling when you can start doing stuff again! It does start to get a bit easier each month! (apparently, I am loving exclamation points today!!!). Love your new avatar also. Amelia&#8217;s hair is starting to get long!

Anna &#8211; how was the bike race this weekend? Love the photo of Jo!

Flutter- thanks for the update on your pregnancy. Good for you for working full time and being a full time student! That is fantastic. 


Our weekend was busy and Fun filled. My SIL and her family came over Friday and Saturday to hang out. On Sat met some of my other mommy friends (they are like us&#8230;1st time moms over 35) at the park. The park we went to is one of my favorites and has a lake with about 1 mile walking path. The kids played at the playgrounds. Katelyn now likes to walk up the slide (her 3 year old cousin was doing it&#8230;) and having mommy help her slide down. She got to feed some fish (and ducks) in the lake and she walked&#8230;A LOT. First at the park, then around our neighborhood. The great thing about my new place is that we have a lovely neighborhood and all the kids (my niece and nephews) were playing with Katelyn outside on the sidewalk. The boys raced up and down the sidewalk with Katelyn and my niece trying to keep up. On top of that my hubby made delicious chicken tacos (homemade shells), homemade salsa, homemade guacamole. I even allowed myself to have a margarita!

Sunday, we relaxed and went shopping. Katelyn&#8217;s vocabulary is also starting to pick up, though she is starting to say no more often now. But she really is starting to speak pretty good. I have to be careful what I say, especially when driving and stuck in traffic LOL. Hopefully this week will go by quickly because my Mommy is coming to visit on Saturday and will be staying for 8 days! I am so excited. Next week will be another action packed on, as we are having a labor day party at the house. We are gonna do it on Sunday so that I can rest and relax and chill with my mom all day Monday. 

Totally off topic Rebekah, I am DOWN to meet up at Disney World! Or, Disneyland. Either one.

Ok, I need to get back to work. Will check back later. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Quick post as I am typing one handed on my phone with sick sleeping baby on my chest. 

Flutter glad all is well! Any nausea yet?? Mine didn't really hit until week 7. Good for you work and student!!! I am on awe!! 

Ma, how's little Amelia?? The feeling of finally being able to do stuff is awesome !! Restores some sense of normalcy .

Steph, your neighborhood sounds terrific! So nice katelyn has cousins so close in age and so near by!! LOL on watching language! I'm not so bad but DH can drop the F bomb like no ones business!!

Angela, so glad all is coming together!! 90 days!!

AFM, well you guessed it Jo is sick AGAIN!! Bad cough and small runny nose. She was really fussy this morning and wouldn't go down for a nap. So in desperation I'm having her sleep onmy chest so she gets some sleep. Every time she coughs she wakes up and cries. Gotta run!!

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Angela, your making me excited! I love hearing all the prep talk. Speaking of babies, my husbands co-worker who's daughter was born a month after Amelia, found out she's pregnant again. :rofl: took her by surprise! I LOVE this girl so I'm really happy for them. They are GREAT parents!

Steph, I'm wondering about bottles as well. I'm saving all the Dr. Brown bottles and buying new inserts, caps and nipples and storing them. I'm saving all her clothes as well. Some she never wore yet and let me tell you that this kid is NOT wanting for clothes the past year. Now we're working on 18mos thru 2T. I LOVE buying things for next year on clearance. I actually got Amelia's Christmas dress for THIS year for 6.00 at Gymboree where most of her clothes I buy on clearance. 

Anna, Jo is ADORABLE! I can't believe how big she's getting. She's getting cuter by the minute! 

Flutterbee...Holy Cats! Your schedule is CRAZY. So glad your job is one that allows you to sit. I didn't really have many cravings but I was sick most of my pregnancy because I was on progesterone almost my whole pregnancy. :lol: I craved vanilla ice cream with sprinkles for the most part. 

Steph, we're coming to hang with YOU! :lol: I love hearing about all the fun times and the FOOD. Ugh!

Jules, how are you?? :hugs:

Anna, I can't believe Jo is sick again poor kid! Praying for a restful night for her and you! 

As for us, Amelia's ear infection seems to be gone. Her new meds cause red bm's and the trots so when I felt something slowly move down my arm and stomach yesterday, you guessed it! Poo all over. :rofl: I've been using diaper covers but it's coming right through. She has two more teeth cutting in on the bottom and one more canine on top. :wacko: Poor kid can't catch a break. 

She started standing in her pack and play (and in general). I caught her and she started to laugh. She makes us laugh SO MUCH! She's eating better as well.

I also think I FINALLY found the right fit for Doug and I where a gym is concerned. They have a daycare there that's CLEAN and it's not just young kids but older women. They keep it clean and clorox EVERYTHING after each kid uses it. I am concerned about illnesses being passed as some of you have said happens in daycares, but it's only a couple of hours and I'm guessing this can help build their immunity. We'll see. I'm looking forward to starting. We'll probably pay on the weekend sometime and start next week. :happydance: I'm mainly on a plant based diet now. Some things are taking a little slower but I'm noticing I'm getting up earlier and feeling better. Would you believe I had a macrobiotic salad with miso ginger dressing?? All kinds of sprouts including sprouted almonds and seaweed. :rofl: I also had a Kale, celery, spinach, green apple and lime juice too. Of course I topped it with a coffee later but at least I'm eating better than I ever have! No red meat, not even chicken right now. I've been finishing off the egg whites and cheese then we'll replace it with rice cheese. "Hopefully" this eating plan with exercise will help me lose some needed weight. Doug is working on muscle. Along with the 40lbs he lost, he also lost muscle. He's looking HOT though now!

On a sadder note, my friends from high school's nephew was born with a rare disorder. He's a few days old and it's been VERY sad. I've chosen NOT to share his website nor the condition on here because of our ladies who are pregnant AND the ones lurking who are waiting for a pregnancy. It would be WAY too stressful for them all and the issue is VERY rare. Thing is, I've been SO upset about it. He's been on morphine almost throughout the day to cut the pain and because my husband is a nurse and the experience with my gram, I know that morphine causes one to relax a whole lot more and can sometimes stop respiration. Last updated during the night he stopped breathing for a little bit. Which is normal for a lot of kids in NICU BUT, this kid is on morphine too. Anyways, I have to pray for my own fears because it's scared the heck out of me for another pregnancy. :wacko: When am I going to learn that God is in control?! As I learned from Jackson..."better to have loved and lost, then never to have loved at all". They were on the news last night and I will NEVER take for granted even the littlest of things. Even Jackson's passing. I am just grateful that he didn't suffer. 

Okay enough of "Debbie Downer". It's just that "something" that's reminded me to count my blessings. I have MANY of them!

Oh, I also got out the rest of my breastmilk that was in the deep freezer. It's getting ready to expire so I'm using it for Amelia before it expires. I'm PRAYING this will give her some needed protection during the cold and flu season. I've heard some say the good stuff stays even when frozen and then heard it doesn't. Figured it couldn't hurt! Around 3 ounces a day until it expires from deep freeze. Not a whole lot, but better than nothing!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I just wanted to quickly update on baby Easton. They are slowly weaning him off morphine thank goodness. Their going to try using just tylenol and "sugar" therapy? I've NEVER heard of sugar therapy for pain have you??

They have set up a not for profit fundraiser for him and to date just one site has raised over 70,000 dollars. There is a marathon fundraiser as well as many independent businesses that are raising funds as well. They are in need of special bandages that cost over 10k. Insurance only covers 1k of it so the medical aspect is a great one for the rest of his life. 

Easton's dad has a year left working at a manufacturing company which is closing it's doors and will only keep him if he uproots his family to a state FAR away from the family that supports him. His wife will obviously be staying home with Easton and his brothers now. Things are SO up in the air for them.

I was just delighted to hear that they are weaning him off morphine. Good news but I'm still praying for some way to help him. They were thinking they may transfer him in the future to Cincinnati for either a bone marrow transplant or stem cell treatment. Right now Cincinnati is helping our hospital here with treatment since they are the ones that usually work with this VERY RARE condition.

Just thought I'd update from my post last night. It really blessed my heart.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!! You can always tell when my work slows down as I have time to post daily. 


MA, glad Amelia is feeling better!! But so sorry to hear about your friends baby. It is heart breaking and so sad. I think you are right. Or to mention the web site. Being pregnant is scary enough. We all know how many thing can go wrong, but so many people have perfectly normal healthy babies too. You just never hear about it. Anyway, I wil keep her in my thoughts. 

AFM, nothing new to tell. Jo slept well last night for the most part so thateant we slept well woohoo!!

Quick question to all feeding toddlers. Since Jo has started solids I've been having trouble getting vegetables into her diet. When she was on baby food you could purée the veggies with some fruit and call it good. But now I don't think she will eat straight broccoli or spinach. Any ideas?? Steamed carrots? Most of our veggies come from salads so I'm at a little of a loss. Advice would be greatly appreciated!! 

Hope everyone is well!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I am just popping and will write a proper post later:

Rebekah - Sorry to hear about your friend. I was reading more about it on FB page. They will be in my thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear Amelia is feeling better! Oh and again...she and Katelyn must be communicating because Katelyn was walking yesterday and fell and hit her head! She is ok, but just letting you know that the bumps and bruises and stuff are just beginning!

Angela - don't you have your Glucouse testing this week? Hope it goes well! Looking forward to hearing about your furniture selection!

Anna - Even at 16 months, Katelyn will still eat the Stage 2 pouches for snacks and most of those have veggies in them. I do make her a lot of french cut greenbeans (she seems to prefer the french cut). You can steam them, but I cook them on the stove top and add just a touch of butter. They are soft and you can make them up pretty good. you can also steam some broccoli and mash that up a bit. Same thing with peas and lima beans. But I think you said that Jo has teeth now, so you probably don't need to mash it too much. Also, their gums are pretty powerful, you could probably give her some greenbeans without mashing at all. Hope that was helpful!

Flutter - I hope you are doing well and that morning sickness hasn't caught up with you yet. If it has, I hope it isn't too bad. 

Beth, Jules, CJ and everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, if you can get your hands on some Sprouts stage 2 and 3 for Jo she'll LOVE them. Amelia is doing SO good with them. Try mixing some fruit in with mashed veggies like broccoli. Amelia is touch and go with the greens. Even in the sprouts version. Doug and I try to make some smoothies with spinach and other veggies in them and she'll sometimes take that as well. I HIGHLY recommend the sprouts brand. Even if you have to get them from Amazon. We also use Plum brand as well.

Today Amelia is clapping with mommy. :rofl: I can't get it on camera because it happens so fast. 

Okay, so I want to know how you working mommy's are doing it! Balancing everything is CRAZY. Doug and I take turns mowing. I'm JUST starting to be able to either carry her or sit her in her high chair while I watch her and get things done. Nothing can be too long because she gets board easily. Unpacking..we're still doing that. Most of the main stuff is done but my kitchen is PACKED to the brim with stuff all over the counters. Not nearly enough space for everything. Finding the time to figure out a place or to purge while getting the basics done has proven to be a sticky situation. We still have to paint the trim in our room white and put some wooden trim around the flooring. There are a TON more things we need to get done and my kitchen walls need to be painted terribly before Amelia's party. I'm overwhelmed because while I want a chocolate color for the walls and to paint the door red....(liked something similar on pinterest) I'm guessing the dark chocolate will make the already cramped kitchen look smaller. ((sigh)) 

NOW, I was thinking of you ladies and I'm wondering how the heck you do it all? Your AMAZING!


----------



## flutterbee

Hi everyone :)

Mommy's Angel - I'm sorry to hear about your friends son but glad to know they are weaning him off of the morophine. I hope that means there is improvement! I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.

MissMuffet08, pablo797 & Mommy's Angel:
Thanks for the good vibes on me going back to school as well. This is my fourth semester. I am just so ready to be in a classroom working with little creative minds!

pablo797: I have had small bouts of nausea daily for about three weeks already (isn't that crazy early?? lol) but it's nothing that a couple of saltines doesn't cure. Other than that, nothing too bad really - yet. My cravings are very subtle right now but I know it's still early - when my mom was pregnant with me, she ate bowls of radishes (yikes!! lol).

Tomorrow I am going for my 6 week ultrasound. The Dr. is hoping to hear a heartbeat and so are we! I am very anxious to let my dad and sister know that we are expecting but trying to wait until we hear the heartbeat. Man, waiting is hard! The appt. isn't until 2:10 tomorrow but I will be sure to update everyone when I get back. Fingers crossed!!!!

How is everyone else doing this week? :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Looking forward to hearing about your appointment tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Flutter, so happy for your scan tomorrow! Please update us when you can! 

Sorry girls that I'm posting quickly - I caught Ethan's cold after all and have been in misery for two days now. Blergh! Will update more thoroughly ASAP. Good news, i passed my glucose test! Wahoo!

Hugs to all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Good news, i passed my glucose test! Wahoo!
> 
> Hugs to all!

WTG :happydance: That's GREAT news! :hugs:

Sorry you have a cold. Your in the home stretch so I'm praying it's a swift recovery and your back to normal soon. Looking forward to the update!:winkwink::flower:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Flutter - How exciting about hearing the heartbeat! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Rebekah - I am not sure who you were referring to in terms of working mommy's who do it all, but I know that was not in reference to me LOL! When we moved, the first week was so slow to get everything put away. We did it little by little and mainly when she was sleeping. I still have stuff that I need to unpack in my bedroom and laundry that has been folded and sitting in the laundry basket for over a week! About the only thing that I do consistently is the kitchen dishes and the bathroom. My husband does the floors and the washes and folds the clothes - but since he is home with Katelyn during the day, laundry will sometimes take a few days to do like 3 or 4 loads. 

Also don't sell yourself short. Every time you write about what you and Amelia are doing and what you are doing around the house I am AMAZED by you! Don't let the stuff you don't get done make you crazy, just realize that most of us (well I will speak for me) have similar issues.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ok that previous post I had written yesterday and just realized when I got into work that I never hit the reply button LOL. 

Angela - I am so sorry that you have Ethan's cold, but super happy that the Glucouse test went well. 

AFM I am running on 3 hours of sleep. Katelyn went to sleep at 8:45pm (about 30 minutes later than usual) and then woke up at 9:40pm briefly. Then at Midnight she woke up and was wide awake...until 3:30 this morning! Guess who was awake (thought not so wide) with her... Mommy that is who. So I am tired and CRANKY today.


----------



## pablo797

Hello all my lovely friends!!

MA, I'm with steph, this of us who work do NOT do it all!! And while I can only speak for myself, the days I have Jo all day I think I get less done than the days I work. Schedule is key and I treasure nap times, it's when I get the most done. Plus picking and choosing. Some days the dishes or the laundry just don't get done. In the grand scheme of things it just doesn't matter. Please don't sell yourself short being a full time mom is HARD work. And work it is, outside paycheck or not. 

Flutter how did the doc appt go??? Fingers crossed all is well!!! Please don't freak if no heartbeat, 6 weeks is really early. I know it's stressful. We didn't tell anyone until we were past 12 weeks. Thinking of you!!!

Angela, so sorry to hear you are sick!!!! I was so hoping you would get skipped!!

Steph, how are you lady?? Aren't you coming to Colorado soon?? Or is your mom coming out?? Old age can't remember.

AFM, spotted yesterday and I normally don't. In the back of my mind I'm thinking implantation?? It's a shot in the dark and really we are not planning on another, but as Jo's first birthday approaches I can't help feeling sad that baby is over. She's a big girl now. I am so looking forward to her first birthday and the years to come, but truth be told I wouldn't mind another. DH would freak so it's not in the picture and we were so blessed to have a healthy first pregnancy that I wouldn't want to take any chances on another pregnancy at my age, but still....

Anyway going camping this weekend. Can you believe the aspen are turning here??? Fall is in the air. Much love to all our friends that we haven't heard from recently CJ, sunshine, chris, Austin, lava, and all I've missed. Also many hugs to HA and twinkle. 

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Bless your beautiful hearts! :hugs: You both are TOO KIND! I must say it IS good that I'm not alone. I am getting things done during nap times too. It's been hit or miss a few days this week. She'll sleep in the car for an hour and be up during her other nap time OR like today. She fell asleep in my arms and when I go to put her in the crib she starts wailing. :lol:

Funny you mention the wanting to experience another pregnancy. I had to call the OBGYN about the provera I need to be on every three months to keep the lining down for good implantation "hopefully" come new year. They never told the pharmacist how much to take. We were discussing things and I told the nurse that while we are trying to wait until January, we aren't stopping it either. IDEALLY I'd like to lose some weight which I seem to be doing but will do more once workouts start next week.

She discussed if we were "practicing" to try the every 3 day method until cd 28 (when I usually ovulated while ttc Amelia). 

I'm not sure I'd like to do this EVERY month since we're going to be ttc officially in January, but since we need to take the provera every 3 months I think it would be fun to "practice". Not sure if I mentioned my uterus is STILL tilted to my flipping bum. That's why all the lower back cramping. It's one of my ovaries. :wacko:

Anyhoo, your story Anna made me think of this tonight. I'll be waiting to see what the outcome is. I know it's something that would be exciting for you even if it was unplanned. Sometimes those surprises are the best ones! :hugs:

Flutterbee, just wondering how your appointment went?? Haven't heard from you. If you haven't heard a hb yet don't panic. Sometimes that can take between 6 and 8 wks. There have been quite a few women in here who have panicked. I AM praying however, that all went well and that your really excited and really busy. :hugs:

Angela, get well sweet friend. We'll look forward to your updates when you can.

And as Anna said, we miss all you ladies who've been absent! Hope all is well and just know we think of you often. Even our beautiful little lurkers!


----------



## flutterbee

Hello Ladies!!

I am so sorry that I am just now getting to write you about my Dr. appointment! Yesterday was just so busy! I am on a deadline for work, I had to go back to work after the Dr. appt. and then to class after work and then to my husband's parents to spread the news! :thumbup:

The Dr. visit went GREAT! We saw the heartbeat and I tell you that is the most amazing thing I have ever seen in my life!! It's a good, strong 133bpm and the Dr. was pleased. She said things are moving along great. My next appt. will be Sept. 19th. She told us to bring our phones to video it if we want because there should be more to see and should be some movement then!

She gave us four photos so I scanned one in to show you guys hehe. You can't make much out at this point since we are only a little over 6 weeks but i had to post it anyway. We called all of our family and shared out little secret with them. They are ecstatic! Thank you to everyone for asking about our visit! So far things seem to be good! :happydance:

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/babybp.jpg/][IMG]https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7946/babybp.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## rottpaw

YAYYY! Flutter, that is great news! :happydance: Isn't it just amazing to see that little heartbeat? I just love it! So happy for you! Hopefully, your nausea won't pick up much, but if it does, you can expect it may happen in the next few weeks. I have found keeping something in my stomach at ALL times (even crackers by the bed at night) helps a lot! 

Anna, BEAUTIFUL pics of Jo! And as you said, they do grow so fast and are looking more like toddlers than babies these days! I will have to post some recent pics of Ethan and show you guys - he has changed SO much in just the last couple months! I read the other day that they are about 18 mos - 2 years before their proportions have shifted enough that they can put their hands together over their heads. :shrug: too funny! I had never thought about it, but they said their arms are not long enough to that point. Too funny! :haha: We tested it out with EThan and sure enough, he is getting there, but could not have done it much before now. On the foods/veggies, never hesitate to try her with soemthing - she may surprise you! Ethan has turned out to LOVE green peas, broccoli (I boil it rather than steaming, as I think it has a milder flavor that way), yellow squash, french cut green beans like Steph mentioned...He doesn't eat any orange veggies for me (though he loved sweet potatoes as a puree!? :shrug:) but I'm working on that. I just keep trying things. Mostly what he loves right now is cheese cubes, cheerios and noodles! The beige food group LOL! And that is actually really exciting about possible implantation bleeding! I know it seems like a lot for your hubby to take in, but if it happens, it will be a blessing and he will adjust. I'm so excited to find out! I know it is hard to see those baby days wane. I have really felt kind of sad that I wasn't in a better place in my head when Ethan was a newborn and infant... feel like I missed out on some bonding with him that I hope I can enjoy this time around. I'm glad to have one more chance to enjoy those baby days! 

And Bek, don't sell yourself short, as others have said - we are all doing the best we can and you are doing a GREAT job! I don't even work outside the home right now, and most days I can't fit it all in either - I joke with hubby that we can't both look good, it's me or the house! LOL :rofl: there are really three things that need taking care of each day, ethan, the house, and me. Ethan, obviously, is priority one. Then, on any given day, I might get a shower, or the house will stay on track. Rarely both LOL! I often end up waiting till hubby takes over in the evening to get my bath. I know that, in time, we will work out a routine where everything gets done, but right now, our job is to ensure that everything IMPORTANT gets done, and the rest can wait! Don't put so much pressure on yourself! You just moved a few weeks ago! :hugs:

Steph, I hope you got some sleep last night! I know those nights of being awake half the night very well, and it is just miserable. I'm getting to be uncomfortable enough where I don't sleep that well most nights, and on days where I didn't rest I really drag through the days. Bleh! I can't imagine having to go into the office like that! Do you guys have fun plans for the weekend? I am so jealous of all your hubby's cooking! 

AFM, I was VERY happy to pass the glucose on the first try this time, and I really think now that I only failed it last time because I followed their directions and ATE breakfast (very light, but it was enough to fail me) - this time I did not eat anything except sipping some milk (I get hypoglycemic if I don't eat ANYTHING for hours after waking, and my appt wasn't till 9:45). So that seemed to work. I'm getting over the cold (thank God!) and we are looking forward to a couple get togethers with friends this weekend. Yay! I am hoping to find a way to get hubby to the stores this weekend so we can finalize nursery furniture choices... but we will see. He's planning things left and right before I can get a word in, so I may have to drag him kicking and screaming LOL! I just really want to get that going, because I remember how long it took with EThan's and, we are down to 12 (at most) and possibly fewer weeks till we meet this little guy! 

I also need to schedule my 3D ultrasound for ...oh, any day now! :rofl: the time is slipping by on me - I did Ethan's at 32, which was so late that we could only really see his face. I meant to do this one sooner but guess I'd better get on it if I plan to! LOL

Okay ladies, must run for now. Hugs and love and yes, I miss our other girls too!


----------



## rottpaw

PS here are the nursery furniture choices we are currently looking at - this "Mayfair" collection is my favorite, in the darker finish an with the "forever" crib that converts to a full size bed, but it has an odd collection of pieces for a "grows with baby" set - no chest of drawers?! So we are not sure about that. 

https://www.boori.com/regency/products.php

If that one doesn't work, this is my second favorite - and it's cheaper, so I can already see that it may be where we end up! :rofl:

https://www.creationsbaby.com/summers_evening.html


----------



## MissMuffet08

Flutter &#8211; Fantastic news!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you and I love the photo of the baby. I know you and your hubby (and the grandparents) must be on cloud 9. The appointments only get better as you get to see the baby moving around and just developing each time. It truly is amazing to see a little person being formed inside your belly LOL. 

Anna &#8211; please keep us posted! I truly know what you mean. My niece had a baby two weeks ago and I felt a little pang in my heart as I think I may be ready&#8230;me and hubby are NP any more so whatever happens happens. As Angela said, if you are it will be a blessing and as for your age&#8230;you are still young enough to have any other HEALTHY pregnancy!

Angela &#8211;I am happy that you are getting over your cold. Go super antibodies from pregnancy! Don&#8217;t stress over the baby furniture, but if you do go this weekend there will be great Labor day sales! I love the furniture. Both are fanastic! Hard decision, but yes, price always seems to be a the decision maker at least at my house LOL. Can&#8217;t wait to see the 3D photos of your new guy&#8230;btw any name choices yet? LOL. 

AFM &#8211; I believe Katelyn&#8217;s sleeping problems may be due to teething. I looked in her mouth and she has 8 teeth coming in! Poor baby. This morning she had a mild fever so I gave her some Tylenol. Luckily, I leave at 12 today due to the holiday weekend so I will be able to monitor her better. You are correct Anna, my mommy gets here tomorrow! I am so excited! We are having a party on Sunday. It was supposed to be a few friends, but I invited a lot of folks and I don&#8217;t think Steve has even started asking his friends, so we may have a huge house party when all is said and done LOL. Good thing I have Monday to rest!

Jules, Beth I hope you are doing well. I check up on you via FB, but we miss you here. Angela &#8211; if you talk to Laura tell her we miss her and would love to see photos of the twins! Chris, Chris2, Viv, Charmaine, terry, and everyone else hope you and your babies (almost toddlers!) are doing well. 

Everyone have a GREAT WEEKEND and SAFE Labor Day!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hello all my lovely friends!! I hope everyone had a great labor day weekend!!

Flutter!!! I LOVED the picture of baby!!! So awesome!!! I am so happy for you and the family!! Such great news. 

Ma, thanks for the eating advice. I have looked for sprouts food here and only found a bet little on clearance. May try and go on line. However I do want her to move onto solids full time. So we'll see. The march is on to try and get more veggies into that little stinker. 

Steph, how was the party and have you recovered??? Sounds like great fun!! How is your mom's visit going??

Angela, so glad the cold is getting better. Can't wait to see pictures of little Ethan!! Such a cutie!! The nursery sounds awesome. My parents are going to be in the market for a new crib for Jo ( she spends two days with them). And I am going to tr and talk them into a toddler forever bed one that goes from crib to toddler be to twin. I think that's the way to go. 


AFM, thanks for all your kind words, alas the witch arrived and it was not meant to be. I really need to wrap my head around not having number two and be ok with that. It's just sometimes I wonder what if.......  Anyhow, went camping over the weekend and had a great time. Lots of kids a little older than Jo, but still it was fun. Jo's cold is getting better but she has the runs now and isn't eating much. Wonder if it's the new teeth. Steph, eight teeth at once!!! Holy cow she gets a medal!! Jo is all of a sudden having trouble with solids. Did anyone have a baby start on solids and revert back to baby food?? Seems to be the only thing she's interested in right now. Could be the cold or the teeth. But just curious if anyone had a similar situation. 

That's about all. Have a good night!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, we re still working on a name :blush: but I'm determined to have one by 34 weeks! We did end up buying our furniture this weekend -yay! - so that is one thing off my list. 

Anna, teething pain and/or sore throat pain from a cold or bug can definitely put them off the more textured solid foods; Ethan is definitely like that. I have learned to chill foods if his throat is hurting and sometimes he will eat better that way. If it is teething it just takes a few days usually for them to get back to normal. :thumbup: You can usually get Sprout from Amazon for decent prices, but it comes in bulk (like 12 packages to a box) so make sure you try a flavor before buying that many. :haha: Also, yes, I LOVE the convertible furniture thing. I couldn't see buying a whole crib and "baby" furniture setup, only to need to replace in a couple years, so we did the convertible with Ethan and will do the same with this one.

Everyone please keep my little guy in your prayers! His leg is not any better and, to me, almost seems worse... A week and a half after his fall. I am calling dr. Tomorrow for an ortho referral, but I'm just getting nervous that it's something more serious :nope: :cry: I can't even let myself think that way, but it is creeping into my thoughts nevertheless. :-(. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! We enjoyed ours and visited with a couple different groups of friends, so that was fun.


----------



## rottpaw

Rebekah, I think you asked a question about bottles a few messages back, and I'm sorry I just realized I never answered you! We were at Buy Buy baby this weekend and it occurred to me when I was looking at the feeding section of the store! :doh: :rofl:

Yes, I will be reusing any of the bottles we have that I can. Also pacis, spoons, dishes, etc... they outgrow the newborn pacis so quickly and ours are almost like new. And Ethan and this baby will be so close in age, I will just replace things as needed, perhaps replace the nipples if they seem worn... but mostly our bottles are still in good shape (though Ethan is still using them... I'm sure I'm going to hear about THAT from dr. when I see her!) 

We finally ordered our furniture - we settled on this stuff: https://www.creationsbaby.com/cape_cod.html

It's not either of the ones I mentioned previously, but it seems to be the best all-around fit, in terms of pieces available and pricing...even though the color of the finish isn't my favorite for use with his nursery theme... I know he will only have that theme for a few years, and then we'll be into a "little boy" room decor that will flow much better with the brown. So I'm okay with it, and I love the style of the crib. It was hard to find something I liked in a convertible set that wasn't too much like Ethan's. :haha: So now, we are down to just a few things that need to be done prep-wise (aside from general house decluttering and organizing). 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! We had fun with friends visiting two days, then Sunday we spent shopping till we dropped for the furniture LOL. Exhausted, but glad we are done with that piece! It's a rainy day here and the rain moved in yesterday, but we were still able to grill out and swim a bit before the rain began. So I'm enjoying the low key day, just waiting impatiently for dr's office to call me back on the ortho referral for Ethan. I called at 8:30...tap, tap, tap...:coffee:

Hugs to all! How is everyone doing?


----------



## pablo797

Hello all!! Just got a baby visit at work!! My parents came by with her and it was so nice to see her if only for a few min. 

Angela, LOVE the furniture!! It's so cute!! So good looking. I forget do u know what you're having?? Another boy?? So sorry if this is old news. My old brain just isn't what it used to be!! Anyway I love the distressed look. Glad all is coming together. Don't sweat the small stuff, home clutter and all, I know it's hard not to, but all will work out.

As for Ethan, poor little guy!! Have you gotten a doctor's appointment yet?? Get him in ASAP. If for no other reason than piece of mind. Fingers crossed it's nothing. 

AFM, a year ago I was in labor. Hard to believe it has passed so quickly. I have taken the day off and we're going to go swimming and for a bike ride, maybe a picnic with the grand parents. Then cup cakes with sprinkles and family. Low key. I just didn't have it in me to do a big party. As for eating she had a good dinner last night and breakfast this morning so I think we're over whatever was bothering her. Today I am getting her some push toys and her first crayons, big paper, and some non toxic paint for her birthday so she can start playing with these toys. I am left handed and DH is right so we're curious as the who she will take after. 

But before the big birthday day, we have a dinner party tonight with friends so a little grown-up time. This particular group has been trying to get together all summer so I am excited to see everyone. Just hope I can keep from talking about my kid all night. Sad to say I have become that person. 

Hope everyone has a good day!!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

Just read post and it sounds like I'm taking today off but then said I was at work in the beginning. I am taking tomorrow off. She was born at high noon sept 5th so tomorrow is her birthday. B


----------



## rottpaw

Yay! Happy birthday Miss Jo! Isnt it amazing how fast that first year goes? The family celebration sounds lovely and I think that is perfect! Glad her appetite is back! 

Thanks about the furniture! I'm just relieved to have the decision made, and have it on the way. Yay! We are having another boy (I should put that in my ticker! Lol) so it will be good boy furniture I think!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Birthday Jo! :happydance:

Angela, BEAUTIFUL nursery furniture. I can't wait to see it in the nursery!!

Steph. Hoping your time with mommy is a fun and memorable one. 

Not a whole lot to say today. ((hallelujah chorus)) Amelia has been better. She now has 4 teeth that have come through in the past 3 wks. No WONDER the poor kids was miserable! She's been sweet the past two days. Just ADORABLE! :happydance:

Love to you all.

P.S., Angela thanks for the heads up about the bottles. Steph actually mentioned it first but I too was wondering. I bet it's going to help us a great deal so thanks for sharing it with us!

Have a lovely week everyone!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Angela &#8211; YAY on buying the baby furniture I am happy to hear that you got that done. I love the crib, it is similar to the one I have for Katelyn. Now you don&#8217;t have to stress about it. I am sorry to hear about Ethan&#8217;s leg. I will keep him in my prayers and pray that it isn&#8217;t anything more serious than being badly bruised which is causing him discomfort. Please let us know how the Dr appoint goes. Thanks for the info on the bottles. I have been saving mine for the next one, but will buy new nipples and paci&#8217;s. I think I have thrown most of the pacifiers away since Katelyn no longer uses them&#8230;which is funny because for the longest she was like Maggie from the Simpsons! Keep us posted on the name of you new baby boy!

Anna &#8211; sorry about the witch. I am glad to hear that Jo is feeling better! WOW one years old. Don&#8217;t even worry about not throwing a big bash. She isn&#8217;t going to remember it anyway LOL. What you have planned sounds GREAT! I know I have turned into one of those people that talk about their kid all the time, so I try to really only hang out with my friends with babies LOL. That way, I don&#8217;t feel bad because they are doing it too hee hee. 

Rebekah &#8211; Thank! My mom and I are spending a lot of time together and it is certainly memorable&#8230;more on that below. Glad to hear Amelia is better.

AFM &#8211; well my Mom got in on Saturday and we told her about all the things we were planning on doing and she was on board with it all. Then while at the store looking for new carseat for Katelyn (Britax is waaaaay expensive so I might be doing a different brand, especially since I will need two!), my husband was carrying her and she suddenly threw up all over him. I thought it was because I had picked her up from her tummy earlier. Later that evening, she then had diarrhea. Then it just got worse, I still nurse Katelyn at nights and around 2:30 am Katelyn was up throwing up all over me, the bed, the bathroom. She threw up like 3 separate times within 1 hour. Poor little thing. My husband was cleaning me up and I was cleaning her up. Similar thing happened Sunday night around the same time. Needless to say my mom and I were up (she was keeping her baby company LOL) until about 4am each night. I had to cancel our party Sunday because I didn&#8217;t want my friends with 1 year olds getting sick and we didn&#8217;t need a bunch of people over with her being sick anyway. I went to the Dr&#8217;s and they said it was virus and had to run its course. Good thing is she is eating and keeping it down and she is NOT dehydrated. For some reason in the evenings she is throwing up just the breastmilk. Last night she managed not to throw up, but she was still gagging. It was very similar to when she would get acid reflux as a new born. But the Dr said she was looking good and it would probably last 1-4 days. The only down side is that she isn&#8217;t her happy peppy dancing singing self while my mom is here. But the good thing is my mom is here and she is taking care of ME while I am taking care of Katelyn. 

Well I hope everyone has a great week. I will keep you posted on Katiebug. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph so sorry about Katelyn! That sucks! We haven't had our first gastro virus yet, but I know those days are coming! :sick: So glad your mom is there to help out! On the carseat, there are MANY good brands, I just chose Britax because it was the most convincing one to me when I actually compared them in person. One of our friends has Evenflo and loves it, others use Graco... you'll find one that you are comfortable with! :thumbup:

Bek, so glad Amelia is feeling better! It is so hard when they are sick or uncomfortable. hubby and I keep saying we can't WAIT till EThan can at least say, "it's my foot that hurts" or whatever it is. Right now we are guessing and it's scary! 

Thanks for all the compliments on the nursery furniture! We have to get the walls painted, then my sister can do the murals, and I can't wait to see it all put together! Supposedly, a 5-6 week delivery window for the furniture, so I'd better get on the painting planning!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just wanted to wish little Jo a happy 1st birthday!! xoxo


----------



## pablo797

Ok really slow at work so lots of time to post. I'm feeling nostalgic for baby time and all of a sudden feel a very real urge to start ttcing again. Problem is DH will be pretty against it. It's his life it affects too so it will be a joint decision. He adores Jo so I wonder if he could be on board. If not he needs to get snipped so I no longer have baby thoughts, or at least know it will never happen. 

Anyway, thinking out loud and thanks for all the birthday wishes!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Then while at the store looking for new carseat for Katelyn (Britax is waaaaay expensive so I might be doing a different brand, especially since I will need two!)
> Best,
> Steph

Ummm, are you trying to tell us something??;);)


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Then while at the store looking for new carseat for Katelyn (Britax is waaaaay expensive so I might be doing a different brand, especially since I will need two!)
> Best,
> Steph
> 
> Ummm, are you trying to tell us something??;);)Click to expand...

Lol' I didn't even pick up on that possibility! I just assumed she meant one for her car and one for hubby's - hmmm...!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Then while at the store looking for new carseat for Katelyn (Britax is waaaaay expensive so I might be doing a different brand, especially since I will need two!)
> Best,
> Steph
> 
> Ummm, are you trying to tell us something??;);)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol' I didn't even pick up on that possibility! I just assumed she meant one for her car and one for hubby's - hmmm...!!Click to expand...

I know we're both ttc next year but I don't think they're NOT stopping it either. So it took me for a loop. I wondered if I'd missed something. :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Birthday Jo!!!! Have a wonderful day with your Mommy and Daddy! Anna you have a great day with your now toddler!

Rebekah - LOL I am not pregnant, as Angela suspected, we need a car seat for my car and my hubby's. But you are correct we are no longer preventing. 

Angela - Did you ever hear back from the Ortho department? 

Flutter - how you doing? 

Hi Happy Auntie!!!!

AFM - Still trying to get Katelyn better, she is recovering slowly. SHe will probably be 100% as soon as it is time for my Mom to go home :-(. My Mom has been such a HUGE help, I don't know what I am going to do when she leaves. 

Well back to work for me. Hope Jules, Beth, Laura, CJ, and the rest of the ladies are doing well!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, glad Katelyn is mending, though I know it is so hard when they are not feeling well! My mother in law comes this weekend to stay a week, and I will be VERY glad to have the help so I know how you feel about your mom leaving! 

We are just back from the ortho. Cannot BELIEVE my eyes and ears, but Ethan has fractured both his tibia AND fibia... I couldn't believe it! He only fell MAYBE six inches, off his little riding truck thingy. But the dr. explained it and said it happens ALL the time, and it always freaks the parents out because they think how could they have such an injury from a minor fall... he said at this age, their bones are still full of cartilage and are comparatively weaker than their joints (the opposite of an adult). In an adult, the bones are hard and strong and, if there is stress between a joint and a bone, the joint will usually lose and you get a sprain or torn ACL or twisted ankle, etc. But with toddlers, their bones are weaker than their joints, and they usually get breaks instead of joint injuries. :shrug: That was news to me, but I guess it makes sense. He said they are so common they call it a "toddler fracture" and that it usually presents exactly like Ethan's - not too much pain or fuss when the injury occurs (because it is after all a minor fracture, not a whole-bone-break). Not too much swelling (we had NONE) and the child usually goes on to either limp a bit and then get over it (with parents none the wiser to the break) or they will get taken to an ortho for xrays and the fracture will be picked up... but he said he literally doesn't go a day in practice without seeing one. I believe him now, because the child in front of us checking out had on a boot just like EThan's! 

So anyway ladies, be warned - if your child has a minor fall but seems to be limping, don't take your ped's word for it that it's prpobably nothing... my regular ped (whom I LOVE) is out right now, so we had to see the Dragon Lady (the other dr. in our practice's office near us) and I do NOT love that doctor. She told me she was SURE it wasn't broken and didn't think an xray was warranted. HA! That is the LAST time I will see her. If my dr. isn't there from now on, we will go to a different office for our practice. GRRRRR!!!!! My poor kid has had a BROKEN LEG for two weeks and I didn't know it! I can't compltely fault her, because even I didn't think there was even a POSSIBILITY it was BROKEN. :nope: but, she is the expert and that is why we pay her!! :grr: :growlmad: :hissy: :brat:

Anyway, the upshot is, my little guy is handling it fine, and doesn't need a full cast (he gets this little walking boot, which just because of its size I must say is ADORABLE, though I'm not happy he has it at all!) He hasn't figured out how to walk in it yet, but hopefully it will not give him too much grief. He'll be in that for at least three weeks. And the ortho promises me it's just a basic, regular broken bone - NOT anything caused by something more serious (my father died of bone cancer that resulted from his prostate cancer, and toward the end he had multiple broken bones because they decayed with cancer... I could not shake that image when Ethan failed to get better quickly, and had been having nightmares that something much worse was wrong). 

And next time we will go STRAIGHT to the ortho!! :wink:

Here's my little trooper. It's not bothering HIM half as much as me!
 



Attached Files:







Walking boot.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HappyAuntie

Despite knowing why it's on his leg, I have to say that's awfully cute! 

A good friend of mine with twin boys had a similar thing happen to one of the boys at about 14 months - she was making dinner and they were playing happily and quietly alone in the living room, in sight and just a few feet away... one of them fell off the couch and his leg got caught in between the cushions as he fell to the ground. He had a spiral fracture of his femur, and the hospital was required to report it as possible child abuse! She was mortified - a CPS agent had to come to the house and investigate, but the agent said not to worry, that it's a common fracture and there was clearly no abuse going on in the house... still mortifying anyway.... I think he was in a cast (this was 8 years ago), and he never did figure out how to walk in it, so his twin brother started imitating his scooting and got jealous that he didn't have a cast, too! :dohh:

And my little sister dislocated her kneecap at 18 mos just tripping on a sidewalk. Toddler bones really aren't quite as rubbery as we think! She was in a full leg cast for six weeks though -the boot is SUCH an improvement! My mother still tells horror stories of trying to keep poopy diapers from making a mess of the cast!! :haha:

I am so sorry you're all going through this, and I'm glad it doesn't seem to be bothering him too much. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Melissa! :hugs: 

I think what really scared me so badly is that, by the time I figured out it simply was NOT getting any better, I started wondering why... and all I could think about was what happened with my Dad... we have also recently heard about several kids and smaller children who've turned up with broken bones that were found to have fractured due to tumors, etc... and I just couldn't get "worst case" out of my head. It's my anxiety issue again... My mind goes straight to the worst possible scenario and stays firmly fixed there! :dohh: I even started boo hooing about it the other night and my husband was just shaking his head at me :grr: (the man doesn't worry about ANYTHING unless it is actually happening...I just can't master that zen state!) 

I know I am probably in for much worse as we go along in the years and he gets capable of REALLY hurting himself... I can't even take these minor things! :nope:

I am so sorry for your friend that had to deal with CPS, but yes, I know they have to be called in certain scenarios. My mother in law can recall asking my hubby's pediatrician if he thought that she beat her kids, because she was in his office so often! :haha: He said of course not, they are just boys!! So it is good that, most of the time, the docs can tell when something is suspect. 

The boot is definitely an improvement over a true cast... But I'm thinking he will have to run around in a onesie all day (which will look hilarious with the boot!) because I can't get his shorts off over the boot, to change diapers. :dohh: Did I mention already how glad I am that my RN mother-in-law is on her way this weekend!? :haha: Thank God for Granna!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh goodness. I too am glad your mom is stopping by to help. lol Poor kid! He's very cute though. Gotta love him.

I'll be on the lookout. Amelia has me on edge because she's VERY active. She wants to go from crawling to jumping all at once. Today she was excited and almost flipped falling head first into our side table next to our bed. Luckily Doug was quick on the draw but no matter HOW much we baby proof, it seems we still have to keep on our toes. :lol:

Well, I'm tired so I'm heading to bed at 3am. :wacko:


Have a good day everyone!


----------



## pablo797

Hello ladies!!

One year down and many more to go. 

Angela, oh my gosh!!! Poor little boy! But man I man those dimples! Even with a boot what a cutie!! I am so sorry about his leg and I had no idea about the bone and joint issue. Good information to have but sorry it came at the cost of Ethan's leg. Thank goodness MIL is on her way!!

Ma, I know what you mean, Jo is a daredevil too. She seems to bump her head about 10 times a day!!

Steph, LOL!! About being pregnant. However I feel your pain. We had one infant car seat and three bases for the last one. I don't even know what we were thinking just getting one convertible car seat. In the last two weeks since the new car seat it has become painfully obvious we all ( myself, DH, and my parents). With three care givers we are playing musical car seat with a really big car seat!! The unfortunate outcome always seems to be it ends up in a different car than where we need it and someone is stranded with the baby unable to go anywhere. I just ordered two more off amazon. They had Britax carseats for 25% off, free shipping. So I got the Britax 50 which is supposed to be good for smaller cars. Anyhoo, hope your visit with your mom is going well!! So sorry little katelyn is sick. It's just the worst. Give her lots of hugs from me.

HA, I have heard of social services being called in certain situations. Can I just say that's my worst nightmare. Hope you are well!

AFM, did I say wanted another baby?? I thought Jo's cold was getting better but she's digressed and her cough is still here and her nose is running constantly. Angela when Ethan was always sick did you ever suspect allergies? I swear Jo has been sick for the last 9 moths. I know daycare is partly to blame but really?? I'm now worried that there might be mold in the house we're living in as there is a history of water damage. I am hesitant to take her to the doctor as she had no fever, but I slept on the floor of her room last night because she kept up waking up screaming like when she has an ear infection. She isn't sleeping well at all and food is hit or miss. So needless to say her birthday celebration was lack luster as she was exhausted from not sleeping and coughing. The ther side is that I haven't slept well in two weeks and little to none for the past few nights. I hate to be the one to call the doctor all the time espically since our year check up is next Thursday, but I don't want to go another week like this!! What to do??

Ok quick vent #2, out lender needed some additional easy o get paper work but we missed our loan commitment dead line. Not the seller is ranting and raving and threatening to kill the deal and we will have no house. Remember these sellers are crazy. Anyway my realtor who was coppied all the emails from the lender dropped the ball and didn't inform the seller of the delays, so at this point we're just hoping all will end up ok. My lender is really confused as it's two tiny things (which are already done) and we will be good to go. Loan isn't in jeopardy at all. And we still have two weeks until closing. Needless to say if we loose this house I am moving into our camper. Funny thing is I've done all I can and now it's up to fate. I truly feel like things are meant to be and happen for reasons beyond my control so while I will freak if we loose the house I'm pretty stoic at the moment. Could be I have bigger fish to fry with a sick baby and no sleep. So I guess we'll just see what happens, but ughhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Have a good Thursday!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'd say "Bring it on people". Weren't THEY the ones who were complaining because they wanted MORE time? Good grief those people are nuts! :wacko:

Your right. Don't worry about it. Keep your focus on Jo and getting her well. God will provide. He usually does. Even if it isn't what we expect.

AFM: Preparing for Amelia's birthday and am nervous. It really isn't all that tough. Just nervous. Thank goodness I have help.

Nothing else really going on here. Can you believe it?!


----------



## flutterbee

Hey Ladies! 
My goodness I am so far behind! I am still reading and trying to catch up on everyone's posts so I will write a proper response later I promise!

MiissMuffet08 - i hope that your Katelyn is starting to feeling much better now! It sounds like you guys had a rough few days!

Happy (Late!) Birthday to Jo!! I hope it was wonderful!

MissMuffet08 - I am doing great, I have just been so bogged down between work and school. When I am not at either or doing homework I am trying to sleep. This first-trimester makes ya sleepy!!! lol!!

Just found out my dad is coming into town to see us for a little bit on Saturday. He is super excited about his grand-baby to be! I can't wait to see him!

I have to leave work for now but I will catch up on everyone else's posts tonight and get back up to speed and write a more proper post!

I hope everyone is doing great! :happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, as far as Ethan's illnesses last year, I could definitely follow a pattern with his and see that he was getting sick about once a month with respiratory bugs, and he was definitely picking them up at the church childcare... it always followed the same pattern - he was there on a Wednesday, and sick by Friday or Saturday, rinse, lather, repeat. About half the time, I caught them myself (or hubby did, or both!) and I could definitely tell by the symptoms that they were contagious bugs and not allergies. He did not have constant symptoms, but rather would get sick, get well, and be well for a while before getting sick again (except once, we had an ear infection go on for months...:wacko:) So in his case, I knew it wasn't allergies. But I know from our friends who do all-week (or part-week) daycare, when they are in that setting they will often go from sniffle to sniffle to runny nose in such a constant pattern that it will definitely make you wonder if it's allergies or something else. Just check with your ped - are you guys in an area that is bad for seasonal allergies? I would not think CO would be (and think you are in Aspen or similar?) where altitude often helps with allergy issues... if it was me, I would suspect just constant exposure to contagious germs (which is NOT something you can help - Ethan picked up his latest bug a couple weeks ago at a friend's birthday party, and their child was NOT visibly sick). I think it's just more common in kids who are in a daycare setting, because they are exposed that much more. When I took Ethan to his ped for about round 6 of the misery last year, I asked her, WHAT can I do to stop this endless cycle of misery, both for his sake and my OWN? LOL! And she said NOTHING. It's just how they build up an immune system and it has to be allowed to happen. Ah well. Part of having kids! She did say, it gets a LOT better after 2. They have pretty much been around the block by then and should not come down with every bug they encounter. 

I am so sorry she is not sleeping well! Ethan has been getting us up about once a night for the last month... partly I think it is bad dreams, but then the last few weeks I think it is pain from his leg. Last night we gave him advil at 3:30 because he was fussing and it was a different cry than when he has a bad dream. The advil seemed to help. It also helps a lot with the teething. I try to give it to him with milk or food (though not at 3 in the morning :haha:) because it can irritate their stomachs, but it works a lot better for him than tylenol ever has, both for pain and fever. :shrug:

I hope that helps some! 

Flutter, great to see you and we all totally understand! Between nausea and exhaustion I am always totally WHACKED in the first tri and can barely keep my eyes open. Just write when you can! 

Hugs to everyone else! I'm just hanging in there and singing praises that my mother in law comes tomorrow! :happydance: Help is on the way, hee hee!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Flutterbee. I don't know how your making it through first trimester "doing it all". :hugs: That's an awful lot of work on very little sleep when your pregnant. I hope things calm down for you soon. Sounds like Grampa is excited and the visit will be good for you.

Angela, You have me wondering if I should think twice about putting Amelia in church daycare on Sundays. Last year she didn't get ANYTHING until she was 10 months with an ear infection. She only went into church daycare twice in that time since she was born. 

I have a couple questions for you...Are you giving your children flu shots this season? I'm debating. I'm "usually" avoiding extra injections like the plague BUT, against my better judgement, I think all 3 of it will need it this year. Last year she had my breast milk to help cover her AND both Doug and I got the flu shot to spite the fact that "I" don't usually get them. Since Doug is a healthcare worker, He gets it anyways for HIS protection and ours (not mention I think the flu shot is mandatory...maybe not. I can't remember).

Next, Have any of you given your children a blanket and pillow? I know they can be incorporated once they're a year old. My craft room isn't up yet so I haven't made the quilt I wanted by her birthday but I'm thinking it will be done by October, beginning of November. :wacko: Things are a whole lot slower with baby in tow. Haha

As for a pillow, do we buy a "standard" size or a mini size? Any suggestions? Do you tuck your children in or just cover them? Can we NOW incorporate a bumper? I have a breathable bumper already. She DOES end up on her side with her mouth open close to the bumper so maybe the breathable is safer for now still.

Well, we're supposed to have a few bad storms here. It's windy here in Central New York. I'm not used to bad storms. We get storms here, but not so many scary storms or tornado's . We usually get snow storms. BAD ones. lol So hopefully I'll keep sane here and it won't be so bad. Our tree's aren't coming down until mid October. 

Love and hugs to all of you. Happy Weekend!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Bek! 

As far as daycare, she will be exposed to germs at some point so I think it is kind of unavoidable with the church... That said, I haven't been to church all summer because didn't want him (then ME!) to get sick! :haha: so this fall we will see if he does okay with the one day a week my group meets (Wednesday's) then maybe he can go in on Sunday's as well. I miss church, but it just doesn't seem worth being sick so much when pregnant (I already have had three colds since preggo). Then once the new baby arrives, I will want to keep him safe from germs the first six months or so. Not sure how I will manage that! Much harder with a toddler around! 

I put Ethan's regular crib bumper in when he begn to crawl around, pull up and play in the crib (which was around a little before a year, I think). I just didn't want him falling and bonking his head. He has seemed fine with it. He has four or five stuffed animals he sleeps and plays with in his crib, and occasionally I give him a blankie, but he tends to intentionally put the blanket on his face, and I can't deal with that, so it's mostly stuffed animals for comfort objects. At this age (about one year on) they are so mobile in the crib even in sleep that my ped said don't even bother with pillows or blankets -they don't stay in one place long enough to warrant it. I always just keep him in pj's that keep him warm enough for overnight, because even when I give him a blanket it ends up wadded at the other end of the crib (if not over his face lol). That said, i think hand knitted afghans are supposed to be safe because they are generally very porous and breathable. 

I hope that helps some! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you very much! Yes, she does end up all over the place. Her latest antic is sitting up in the middle of the night and falling head first into the mattress. When I wake up and find her that way on the monitor I run right in. It just makes me crazy. lol :wacko:

We've had 3 hours sleep today. Another tooth is cutting in. I'm SO tired. I finally got her to sleep but I'm afraid if I go to sleep I'm so tired I won't hear her when she's up. So I'm sucking it up and staying awake. The thing is, I'm on provera to get a period. I AM NUTS! :wacko: You know how I am on progesterone. It makes me CRAZY! Not only am I tired, I am also in pain in the lower back area, feel like a pole is up my bum and poor Doug has been putting his foot in his mouth for 3 days. :lol:

I also thought I should update that I stepped on the flippin scale today and found out I lost 12lbs. ((faint)) I've been SLOWLY doing the plant based lifestyle with Doug. I still have a meat/dairy/cheese dish a day and still managed to lose 12lbs. I'm not down to pre Jackson weight. I don't FEEL like I lost anything. "Technically" I'm hormonal and feel bloated because of the progesterone so that may be one reason but the other is that I think my weight is shifting downward. I am also feeling excess skin downward. I can pull it and it feels like the excess skin you'd see on a pug. ((ick))

"hopefully" I can get down 47 more pounds before January when we start ttc again. Right now though, being THIS tired and THIS miserable from provera and lack of sleep from a teething baby, ttc couldn't be the farthest thing from my mind. :rofl: If you have any extra time, please keep Doug in your prayers. He could use it. :lol:


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

It's a beautiful Saturday afternoon and thought I'd drop a quick line as Jo is down for a very long afternoon nap. I think she's transitioning to a one nap a day. 

Flutter, take care mama. I was so tired in first trimester!! It's a lot to take on, but gets better in second. Yeh for family coming how fun!

Angela, thanks, yes I too think it's daycare, it's just frustrating. I keep Jo home when she's sick ( more on that later), but it seems like other parents have no qualms about bringing their kids in when sick. It frustrates me.

MA, I am going to sound like the worst mother ever but Jo has had blankets in her crib for months now. It's just too cold here I can't keep her warm any other way. However Angela has a point they always end up on her head or kicked to the side. Then she wakes up freezing. I'm trying to figure out what to do, but that's my two cents. 

AFM, well it's been interesting. Thursday after I posted my mama intuition kicked in and I made an appointment for Jo to go to the doctor. I picked her up from daycare at 2:25 and she felt warm, got to doc office and lo and behold, temp of 101.7. Turns out she has another ear infection, third in two months. So we went back to daycare and got the rest of her things. Then they had the nerve to call and say just FYI Jo couldn't come back to day care because she had a fever so she wasn't welcome the next day. I felt like, really?? Seems like she was ok there with a fever that day and no one freaking noticed!!! How do you have a baby with a fever of almost 102 degrees and not notice??? I even warned them, she's been under the weather, didn't sleep well, etc. No phone call nothing. I even called them that day around noon to tell them I would be picking her up early for a doctor's appointment and no one thought, geez I wonder if the kid is sick?? Anyway if I had a better option I would switch day care facilities. I like her teachers well enough, but the administration is CRAP!!! I did not drop her off with a fever that morning as I said before I always keep her home if she has more than the sniffles. I know the policy is to protect the other kids, but it's due to an ear infection, not something contagious and I would NEVER bring in a sick baby!! AHHHH. Ok sorry rant over. Needless to say took Friday off work as well, and Jo is doing much better and sleeping like a champ now that antibiotics have kicked in. She's been asleep for almost 3 hrs now. Will wake her soon. Problem is if she keeps having ear infections we may have to think about getting tubes put in at least one ear. Poor little girl. 

Other than that got to go look at the house today. Count down on. Now the sellers are saying they need more time, that they really needed 2 weeks from a firm loan commitment date, which looks like will happen on Monday. From the looks of things they are pretty well on their way to getting packed up so I think it's more bull from the realtor, but whatever. We'll play along if it means we get the house, it's just frustrating. 

Sorry this post was a me, me, me post. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

MA, we posted at the same time, WOOOOHOOO for weight loss!!!! That is awesome!!! Congrads on your success and I will think of your DH.


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, I'm so sorry about the sleep loss and the hormone issues, but that is GREAT about hte weight loss! Congratulations mama!! :happydance: 

I know it is so hard when they are teething. I honestly can't tell how much of Ethan's misery lately has been the leg, and how much the teeth - he is cutting TWO molars on the same side, one on top and one on bottom. I feel so bad for him, but he is being such a trooper! 

Anna, I hear you on the sick kids at daycare business. At our church, they are supposed to be unable to even drop off a child that is visibly sick, but last year (right before another round of Ethan getting sick, and I'm sure that's where he got it) I was standing right there for drop off when another mother dropped off her daughter, saying "she has a little runny nose but it's just allergies..." If I had a nickel for every time I've heard a parent say that in reference to themselves or a sick child, I would be able to run my own lottery... and they are ALWAYS wrong. It's not allergies when it's going around in your family and you have cold symptoms. GRRRRR! That is one of my biggest pet peeves. So anyway, I hear you about them dropping off sick kids. And when MY kid is sick I always keep him home. The saddest thing is, all the ladies in my church group have confessed that they have brought sick kids to childcare before... I'm like :saywhat:????? GRRRR!!!!! Sorry, I can rant about this subject forever. I'm so sorry poor Jo keeps getting sick, because I definitely know how it goes and am afraid I'm really in for it for hte rest of this pregnancy once Ethan starts going back to the church. Praying I'm not, but afraid I am! I hope the rest of the time till house closing passes quickly for you! Those last few days or weeks can feel like FOREVER, I know! 

We're doing pretty well this weekend. Ethan is getting around pretty well with his boot, and Granna is here to help out which is a MAJOR help for me. I get to have lunches with girlfriends most days this week, which will be awesome! Meeting up with my college roomate too, to get all my newborn and breastfeeding/freezing stuff from her that she borrowed for her 3rd last fall. I also spent this morning organizing Ethan's closet and dresser for fall and winter. I'm learning I can no longer go by sizes much... I have to just take one shirt and one pair of pants that I know fit him right now, and hold them up to everything else to see about how much bigger things are... then I organize them by actual size, rather than label size. So many things shrink and a lot of our stuff comes from consignment or hand-me-downs from friends, so I just have to look at the actual sizes. :thumbup: The crazy part is, a lot of our hand me downs come from a particular friend whose son is FOUR, coming up on FIVE this January... and he is just now outgrowing a lot of 2T stuff! For comparison, Ethan (at 18 months) is on track to wear most of that stuff this fall and winter...Crazy how differently they can grow! Now, Ethan is tall for his age (was 75th percentile for height at 15 month checkup, and he has even grown a lot since then!). So a lot of things like shirts that are sized for 18 months or 24 months would normally fit him, except they are short at the waist or, for pants, at the legs ... anyway, got that done this morning, so I'm feeling good about that. I also decluttered our medicine cabinet for the first time in about ten years :rofl: so I tossed a whole bag of garbage and that felt great! I love getting stuff DONE! 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!


----------



## pablo797

Angela, good to know someone feels my pain, iI'm sure there are a lot of folks out there that feel the same way, but man oh man the sick kid at day care is one of my pet peeves too!! 
So glad you got clothes organized!!! That is a major accomplishment!!! Before Jo was born and I was going through hand me downs a good girlfriend gave me the advice of doing exactly what you're doing. Go through everything but don't look at sizes or tags, just hold stuff up and compare it to other stuff then arrange by smallest to largest. Are you taking notes flutter??? But that is a major task and well done?!

AFM, back at work and Jo is much better. Waiting to hear today or tomorrow about the loan and on pins and needles. Just want everything finalized already!!! 

Happy Monday all!! Hi to MA, steph, Flutter, Beth, Jules , CJ, vivienne, chris #1 and 2, lava, Charmaine, and anyone else I forgot!! Sorry for typos.


----------



## animalcracker

Hello my friends! :hi:

Goodness, its been ages since Ive been on. I actually came on last week, typed up a long response and lost it. Grr. :brat::grr: I was so mad LOL :grr:

Flutterbee, its so nice to meet you :flower:and congratulations on your pregnancy! I so do miss being pregnant and I love following along whenever I hear of someone being pregnant:hugs: How are you feeling? 

Speaking of pregnancy  Angela  I cant believe you are SO close! Are you feeling okay? I have to tell you, I reeled back in horror when I read on FaceBook about Ethans fractures. And it was such a small (6 inch?) fall to the floor. Good gravy  the poor boy. I do hope he is feeling better and will heal quickly.:hugs:

Anna  thank you for posting pictures of your darling Jo  she is SO cute and a happy (belated!) birthday to her! How have you been doing? Im sorry to hear about the frustrations youre going through with closing. What a pain! Hopefully it will all wrap up soon and you can move into your new home!:hugs:

Hi Steph! How are you and how is beautiful Katelyn? (I also thought you were pregnant when I read about buying 2 car-seats!) So youre not preventing, not trying - so, hey it might happen!!:thumbup::hugs:

Rebekah  I have to say that I have been following your friend from high schools nephews story since you mentioned it (Ethan). I am feeling very melancholy tonight because the last status update on Facebook was not good. His story has touched me so and I found myself in tears this evening while cooking dinner, thinking about him and his family. I am praying for a miracle.

On a brighter note  well done on losing 12lbs Bek! :happydance: That is fantastic! I keep going up and down, up and down, losing the same 5lbs :growlmad::sad2:. I just need to FOCUS! :bodyb:

As far as the flu shot  I myself had questioned giving Gabriella the shot. My daycare provider said that the doctors who have children at the daycare opt to NOT give their children the shot and also said that all the kids who DO get it, end up sick. Also, in 2004, I had the only flu shot I ever had and ended up not just with the flu, but with an upper respitory chest infection and walking phneumonia. I was so sick and felt awful. 

The Dr. who saw me (when I finally decided I'd had enough of being sick!) couldnt believe I was still standing and injected me with meds on the spot. Anyhoo, talking about the flu shot bought back that memory and I was terrified of Gabriella getting sick. After speaking to lots of parents about it, I decided to go ahead and get Gabriella the shot, so she is scheduled for next week. If she were to get the flu and I didnt give her the shot, Id never forgive myself, plus many have said that their children didnt get sick and/or experienced very mild symptoms following the shot.

Bek  did you decide on a theme for Amelias 1st birthday party? I cant believe she is going to be one! Doesnt time fly?! I cant believe Gabriella (and Beths Charlie) are both already 7 months old  :saywhat: How did this happen, when it feels like I just gave birth to Baby G last month? LOL

So Gabriella has said her first words  I caught it on video. Shes been gabbing a lot lately and here she is in all of her glory da-daing away LOL. Goodness, I love this girl!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJW8Fet537M

Shes doing so well with solids  actually she eats like a horse :haha:. (takes after her mum!) 

I wanted to run her schedule past you ladies to see if you feel theres anything we should change or if you had any suggestions? Do you think she is too young to begin trying finger food? She doesnt have any teeth yet, but her two bottom middle teeth are cutting through.

Heres her daily schedule:

6:00am  7:00am : wake up
Upon waking, I'll give her a bottle (shell only drink about 2-3oz of formula first thing in the morning)
8:30am: Approx. ½ cup Oatmeal with formula mixed in
11:30am: a jar of Earths Best fruit or vegetable (stage 2) 
12:30pm: 2-3oz formula
3:00pm: 6oz formula
6:00pm: Approx ¼ cup Earths Best oatmeal mixed formula and mixed in with 1 jar of Earths Best chicken/vegetable or fruit/vegetable dinner

After dinner I bathe her, put her in her pajamas, read to her, and hold her while we listen to a Mozart Lullaby CD and shell fall asleep in my arms within an hour. (Usually between 6:30pm  7:30pm and Ill then put her in her crib)

10:00pm: 6oz formula (dream-feed)

Then shell sleep until about 6am or 7am in the morning.

What do you think ladies? Is there anything you think I should change and do you feel shes too young for finger foods? Ill mention that she also drinks water too. I try to get her to drink between 2oz  3oz water a day. Also, her pediatrician just started her on vitamins as well, so her vitamin dose is mixed in with her evening meal of solids.

AFM, I am doing well. Trying to shift this weight loss, I am so sick of being fat! :grr::roll: I'm determined to stick with my diet this week!
We had a tornado on Saturday which knocked down my tree - it was completely unexpected. One minute, hubby and I were outside on the deck drinking tea and chatting, and the next minute, the sky went dark and everything that wasn't bolted down started swirling around our heads!

I'd never experienced a hurricane before - it's rather rare for this area to go through that (we are about 12 miles away from NYC). I hear that in Queens, cars were overturned! We lost our cherry tree which was sad, but as long as we are okay, that's all that matters. My heart goes out to people who live in areas where tornadoes are common. I can't imagine losing your home and belongings to something like that.

Ok - well I've rambled on enough LOL!. Much love to everyone!! :hug::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Thank you so much Angela and Anna. Jules, it was SO NICE to see you on here for a visit. We've missed you! :hugs:

On Easton. I've been bawling ALL NIGHT long. His stats aren't great at all. The poor kid has been fighting one battle after another, after another. He's suffering SO BAD. I'm praying that God would provide some healing and comfort to him. I have been through a loss. I've watched our son die. It's not a picnic but THIS,this has brought me to my knee's even as a Christian. Tonight I feel sick. When I see Easton's not doing well, I start bawling, then I think of Jackson and miss the heck out of him and then I think of how grateful I am that God spared him from this kind of suffering then I ask WHY? 

I see my friend standing on the faith of mustard seed and knowing that babies DO die I wonder what to say?! How to explain sin and the fall of man as the reason behind why babies die. I get mad and frustrated myself. I question just as those in the Bible did. I think of Job but HE was a man. I remember Hannah and having to give her son back to the Lord and I just wondered how she made it. How I made it. Then I remember that God was there giving me courage to push, giving Doug the courage to cut the cord even though we new Jackson wouldn't make it and how awesome He was when He was with our son when he took his last breath. 

This though has been hard. It's hard to share the Lord with people when they wonder why a loving God would allow a baby to hurt like this. 

I had a rough day at the Dr.'s, Amelia's teething and not feeling very well and with the latest news I'm just REALLY over-hormonal. I'm spent and down and frustrated. Like you, I too cried tonight. I just look at Amelia, hold her, pray for her, pray for Easton and just talk with God. It's why I haven't had a whole lot to say lately. I'm emotionally spent. Waiting to hear the next step and hopefully some good news in it all.

Anyways, enough of all this whining. Poor Doug is sleeping on the couch next to me because I have been in tears for HOURS unable to get to sleep.

Love, hugs and SO MANY blessings to all of us and our little darlings tonight. We have SO much to be grateful. Just so much to be grateful for. ((sigh))


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah &#8211; Congrats on the weight loss!! That is fantastic. You go! I am happy for you. As for the flu shot, Katelyn had one last year and will get another this year. Because she was born preemie, I have given her every shot that the recommended just to be on the safe side. I am so sorry to hear about Easton and will continue to pray for his comfort and for his parents. Big Hugs to you for keeping your faith when it is hard. And if you need to cry and have emotional days then do so. We are here for you &#61514;

Anna/Angela &#8211; While Katelyn is not in Daycare, I also agree with if you sick stay at home (though I know for some people it is easier said than done). I hate it when my co-workers come to work sick&#8230;it is like they want a medal for showing up even though they have a 103 degree fever and coughing/sneezing every 5 seconds. In fact last Thursday I had to tell my close friend to go and pick her son up from daycare. I was telling her that Katelyn was getting better from her stomach virus and she was telling me her son was sick with a stomach virus. When I asked her where he was she said at Day Care. I had to yell at her and say go and get your son! She didn&#8217;t think a stomach virus was contagious. I told her it was a VIRUS and how would she feel if some other kid came to daycare and was throwing up everywhere. She went and picked him up and kept him home the next day. 

Anna &#8211; YAY on your house getting ready to close. I will keep my fingers crossed that everything here on out will go smoothly and uneventfully! Also, glad that Jo is feeling better. 

Angela &#8211; Good on you for organizing Ethan&#8217;s closet. I have been trying to do Katie&#8217;s for about 2 months now. Maybe sometime this week I will be successful LOL. Sounds like you have everything together. Glad you are able to get a lot done with your MIL in town. I miss my Mom already. BTW I had a question for you &#8211; are you getting a new stroller? I guess I mean a double stroller? Or will you just have two separate strollers? Also, thank you for the extra info on carseats! I appreciate the advice. 

Flutter &#8211; you are a busy bee and I am like everyone else am in awe and amazement by you. I was completely spent my entire first trimester. I would literally take an two lunch just about every day and sleep for an hour and 30 minutes of it. I am looking forward to hearing about your pregnancy as you move further along the next 8 months &#61514;. It is so exciting and does make me miss being pregnant.

Jules!!!!! So good to hear from you. I LOVE the video. Gabby is just a cutie. I was cracking up when she started laughing hee hee. What a doll. I think that Gabby&#8217;s meal seem fine, though you may want check with your Dr to see if she needs more milk/formula. I know with Katelyn once she turned 1 her Dr said she should only be getting 24-32oz of milk a day.

AFM &#8211; Not a lot going on. It is still hot as all get out here in Los Angeles (well in the Valley) so just trying to stay cool and use our pool before it gets too cold to do so (that would be about 70 degress or cooler outside lol). Nothing new. Hope everyone is having a great week!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

MA, you are so right that we should all be grateful that we deal with teething and ear infections and not what your friend is dealing with. It is truly heartbreaking, so much so I can hardly even imagine going through what your friend is experiencing. I am not a person of faith, but will pray anyway to the powers that be that some peace comes to that family. 

Jules, so good to hear from you!!! Your schedule for gabby sounds great. Ever baby is a little different but it sounds like she's getting the sleep and food she needs to thrive. So cute!!! Good luck on the weight loss!! I too feel as if I've hit a plateau. Just not moving much either way. I have only myself to blame have not been exercising. Glad to hear all is well in your world!! 

AFM, on pins and needles waiting for loan approval on house. Thanks Jules for asking, but things are still up in the air. DH is self employed and it causes "issues". My leader has promised to have it resolved today one way or another. Other than that working a half day due to daycare issues, so get to spend the morning with my girl. She's been asleep for almost 2 hrs now so it's nice to get some time to clean the house and catch up here. 

Many hugs to all!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

Steph, we posted at the same time. Good for you for telling your friend to pick up her son. Ahhh so frustrating. So sorry your mom is already gone. Enjoy the pool!'. We are expecting our first snow possibly in the next couple of days. Ahh summer is just too short here. Hugs to katelyn!! 
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there ladies.

I seem to be in a better state of mind right now. lol Gotta strike while it's hot. :rofl: 

Had a great day today with Doug and Amelia. 


Oh, I forgot to answer what theme Amelia's party is. We swayed a bit and have gone to a "carnival" theme. Now mind you, most of the children invited are 2yrs or younger so the carnival is for little people. Nothing like a bigger kid carnival. I think it's going to be cute. I'll leave it there until we get pics of everything. SO nervous!

Thank you ladies for the very kind words. Easton is still battling and has surgery in the morning. I've decided not to post too much more on here. I think my meltdown last night was enough. It was just so much to see and hear. Luckily I got some rest and am just thinking positive thoughts right now. I have so much to talk about if I can get on here at a normal hour. Nothing negative. I'm actually thinking it will be positive in the end. :happydance: I'll share more tomorrow. Praying everyone is doing well!


----------



## animalcracker

Mommy's Angel said:


> Thank you ladies for the very kind words. Easton is still battling and has surgery in the morning. I've decided not to post too much more on here. I think my meltdown last night was enough. It was just so much to see and hear. Luckily I got some rest and am just thinking positive thoughts right now. I have so much to talk about if I can get on here at a normal hour. Nothing negative. I'm actually thinking it will be positive in the end. :happydance: I'll share more tomorrow. Praying everyone is doing well!

Bek - I don't even know the family and/or Easton and it's really effected me too. I've been in tears over this story many times, so you're not alone. I believe his story has touched so many people - we are all rooting for him. Although I won't be there in person for the prayer vigil tonight, I will be praying at home for him and his family.

LOVE the carnival theme for Amelia's party! That's going to be so much fun!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm looking forward to her birthday party. I'm SO SAD she's turned 1 so quickly. lol I am however, looking forward to her learning new things. She's been SO fun lately. Waving, clapping, "texting". :rofl: I'm just falling SO inlove with her more and more. She has my heart.

I also think with Easton's issues, it really makes one grasp life a bit more and be grateful for what one has. I just keep rocking her and kissing her forehead at night. Just LOVE this kid as I'm sure all you ladies are with yours too. A love like no other.


----------



## rottpaw

Mommy's Angel said:


> I'm looking forward to her birthday party. I'm SO SAD she's turned 1 so quickly. lol I am however, looking forward to her learning new things. She's been SO fun lately. Waving, clapping, "texting". :rofl: I'm just falling SO inlove with her more and more. She has my heart.
> 
> I also think with Easton's issues, it really makes one grasp life a bit more and be grateful for what one has. I just keep rocking her and kissing her forehead at night. Just LOVE this kid as I'm sure all you ladies are with yours too. A love like no other.

I am praying for Easton too, but with being pregnant I am having to keep some emotional distance from it or I will freak out. :blush: I am thinking of them though and praying for that sweet boy. 

And Rebekah I've been meaning to tell you, I LOVE your avatar... such adorable pics and she is growing so fast! You will have a ball with her birthday party. When is it exactly? I can't wait to see pics! It is kind of sad to see that first year pass, but they are even more adorable in the second year! 

It has been such a nice week here with my mother in law here to help. She takes care of most EVERYTHING and we all go through withdrawals when she leaves :haha::haha: Today I was able to go have lunch with one of my best friends, then go shop at Ulta to use up some gift cards from my mom, then make a target (store) run - all by myself! :thumbup: YAY! LOL Not that my little guy isn't wonderful company, but it's nice to have a couple of mommy's-days-out every few months. My friend, incidentally, handed down another TRUNKFUL of clothes for Ethan (remember I had everything for him for fall and winter sorted out on Monday?? :rofl:) that I will also need to wash and sort... it's a GREAT problem to have, but the funny thing is that her son is so close in size to Ethan (though he is years older), there is a lot of stuff in the new batch that I need to get him wearing this season, or he will outgrow it. So I will be sorting some more clothes, but it is fun to do! I honestly think at this rate, he will have so many clothes that he could wear a different outfit per day and never wear the same things twice - almost including pajamas LOL! 

So we have had a productive week. Ethan had his 18 month checkup yesterday. Apart from the broken leg :cry: and about 8 mosquito bites that he picked up outside on Monday :blush: (when my MIL and I both thought it was too breezy and cool for bugs!), he is super healthy and happy! For those who have asked about the flu shot, we did go ahead and get it. Our clinic gives the inactivated (killed virus) vaccine at this age, and you cannot get the flu from that type of vaccine, so I felt safe enough. He had flu vax last year, too and did fine...I figure we will have a newborn in the house in the height of flu season, and we ALL need to get one this year. I also got a scary reality check on this whooping cough (pertussis) outbreak - have y'all heard about this? It's been so severe that they are recommending even family members and other caregivers of newborns get a booster... our dr. said one of the nurses in our clinic lost her niece (not quite 2 months old) to pertussis recently. :cry: I didn't even realize that was POSSIBLE but she died of it before she could even get her first dose of the vaccine. So scary! I am making (well, asking!) all of our immediate family to get the booster and will be extra careful those first few months. 

Otherwise, we are well here!

Anna, can't wait to see you guys get into your new place. Any word on updated closing date? 

Jules, so happy to see you back! I know it is hard to find time to post and we are just happy to see you! :hugs: Gabby is growing so fast and I love all the pics you post on FB!

Flutter, how are you doing hon? Like the others said, first tri kicked my BUTT. It can be exhausting. hope you are doing well! :hugs:

Steph, I don't envy you the heat! It is finally cooling off a bit here and has been lovely this week (though absolutely no rain). Our leaves are just beginning to show signs of turning and that is always a beautiful time here. I can't wait! I love fall! On the stroller issue, YES - I am getting a double/tandem. I will definitely need it. I have been looking for what I think will work best for me and (after much research) had settled on the Joovy Caboose Ultralight with the new little "jump seat" attachment that they offer that I can use for Ethan at first... That will give me the flexibility of a tandem stroller in the beginning, with infant carrier accomodation, then later, when the baby can sit up front, EThan can either ride or he can stand chariot style on the back or use the little bench seat if he is tired. However, after my first discipleship group meeting this wednesday, one of the girls in my group has the regular caboose (same product, just about five pounds heavier) and she said she is willing to sell it at a steep discount (hooray!), so I am really impatiently waiting to find out what she wants for it. I would need a couple of accessories for it that will cut into my overall savings as far as buying used vs new, but as long as we can get hers for significantly cheaper, I am okay with the heavier version... it weighs the same (26 pounds) as my current Chicco Cortina, and I can lift that (though uncomfortably) while pregnant, so it should be fine. But if she wants a lot of money for it I will probably just buy new and go with the ultralight model - or try to find it on craigslist etc. The nice thing is, with everything we can reuse, we are really only having to buy the nursery furniture and decor, the crib mattress and a double stroller... most everything else I will try to reuse and just gap fill as necessary. It is funny, I picked up my newborn stuff from my college roommate earlier this week, and just seeing the boppies and bumbo seat and all that makes it seem so real again! LOL! :happydance:

Sorry girls, I think I am rambling on again. It is such a novelty to have TIME where I can sit and write and think for a minute LOL! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Rebekah - I have been praying every night for Easton and his family. I am glad that you are having fun with Amelia and like Angela said, it is more fun during the 2nd year, because they begin to start doing more stuff for themselves and TALKING!!!!! I love hearing Katelyn talk and sing. She is even trying to use the spoon all by herself. Please tell us the day of the party and the Carnival theme sounds fun! 

Angela - Thanks for the info on the double stroller. I am just thinking ahead for whenever I do get pregnant again what I want to do for that stuff. Even though it is hot, as soon as the 1st Monday Night Football game starts that signals Fall for me! As for the Whooping Cough,I am sorry to hear about the nurses 2month old neice. 
When Katelyn was born before we were able to take her home from the NICU they made me and my Hubby get the shot and said that anyone who will be around her for the first few months should get the shot as well. My mom went to get it and they told her she was too old! LOL. Apparently, the shot is not given to people over 65 years of age. That is awesome about the clothes! I am fortunate in that area as well. My SIL has a 3 year old so as she outgrows her clothes, my SIL passes them on to me for Katelyn. Fantastic news about the stroller! I hope that you are able to get it a great discount.

Anna - How you doing chica? How is the house coming along, do you have a closing date?

Flutter - I know that you are busy with work and school (and hopefully sleeping ), but wanted to say hi and hope that you are doing well. Please post when you have a free moment.


AFM - nothing new. I am still trying to get my daughter to sleep through the night. I think part of the issue is that I am still nursing her at night so she wakes up wanting booby. I need to wean her, but just don't know how to do it. My hubby has a bad back so it is hard for him to be up with her for hours while she is crying and fighting him from going back to sleep. I can't let her "cry it out" I just can't. I am trying the no cry sleep method, but the problem is most of the time when she wakes up she wants to nurse. Any HELP would be musch appreciated!!!

Hi to Jules, CJ (I am loving the dolls you make and are posting on FB), Beth (where you been sweetie?) and everyone else (Happy Auntie and Twinkle if you are out there ). 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Angela,

I'll have to see if the new Pediatrician does the non-live vaccine. I like that idea. I'm guessing they follow protocol and won't give children the live but I'll check still. Doug demanded the pertussis. It was actually a vaccine that he and i disagreed on terribly. In the end, HE won because he said he saw a child die from it. He doesn't often stick to his guns and is usually flexible but he would NOT budge with that one. I'm glad he did.

On the Easton subject. I would avoid much of it concerning those who are pregnant. It's VERY rare but it's so flipping scaring and heartbreaking that it's honestly not something a woman who is pregnant needs to focus on. Right now it's YOU and YOUR baby. Worrying about others' what-if's is not something you need right now. We appreciate the prayers though. You are too kind. :hugs:

Steph, yes, I'm having LOTS of fun with Amelia. Though I have to say we're still having temper tantrums. She doesn't understand the concept of sharing. *How is everyone teaching their children to share?* Do you think that it's something most kids learn at daycare? Amelia isn't in daycare and we haven't been to church daycare all summer because it hasn't worked around Doug's work schedule and then the weekends he's off we've been spending with family.

Amelia IS going to Library Class starting next week. It's going to be fun. Stories, songs and fun kids stuff for a month. She's in the class with one of Doug's Co-workers who's son we've been meeting up with. 

Today I took the flicker away and tried to give her something else in place of it. She cried for an hour straight. I figured it was time for a nap...Ugh! The DRAMA! She squealed bloody murder as I was trying to rock her. This happens every time she has to share or we try to divert something she wants. I can't imagine what the neighbors must think that we're doing to her. :rofl: It's just drama. I try not to laugh because I want her to know that I take her seriously but sometimes it's just so funny. She's VERY dramatic when she's sad. A part of me fears it's ME. Hormonally I'm more dramatic and I HATE it! I hope she's not picking up my behaviors. I've actually been reading a "self help" ((CRINGING at the word)) book on dealing with disappointment and anger. :lol: As I said awhile ago, I think I may have some kind of post-traumatic thing going on after what we went through with Jackson. I freak out about Doug driving, I worry about EVERYTHING and almost like I'm a "prepper" with every outcome that "could" happen. I told Doug in the winter when things calm down I think I may see a therapist to get a handle on it. My mom is oblivious but my paternal Aunt and I are close and she's gone through similar experiences. She's noticing my anxieties are over the top. She won't really confront me, but I can tell she knows deep down just like I know. I just can't go on being afraid to LIVE life!

Steph, I would just let her self-wean unless your getting annoyed with it now. She'll let you know when the time is right. She'll just push you away. 

Angela, YAY on all the new clothes...DOUBLE Yay :happydance: on the mommy day out and a HUGE thank you to momma in law. :hug: What a HUGE blessing!

Well, I'm off for now. My little bitty baby needs me for a while! Love to you all.


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, I will definitely let you know how I like the stroller combo! I'm looking for something as light as possible, compact as possible and offering the ability to switch between an initial infant carrier + seated toddler setup then to a seated baby + sit and stand capability for Ethan. The best-rated/reviewed products I can find for that are the Joovy ones, so I am hoping it works well! 

I am so sorry about the night waking. Honestly, I am so impressed with all of you ladies who are still breastfeeding as I do not think I could have dealt with the continued waking at night, even IF I'd had enough milk to continue bfing. I just had SO much trauma with the insomnia and lack of sleep in general. However, I was speaking wtih my college roommate this week (she has 3 kids and has/will bf all 3 for at least a year). She said two things that struck a chord with me - first, she could not BELIEVE the nursing and pumping schedule I was put on (same one many of you experienced - every 2.5-3 hours we were supposed to nurse half an hour then pump...). She said that is ridiculously rigid and forced... she was even more blown away at the fact I was told to do it around the clock/with overnight pumping (usually that meant by the time I got up with EThan at 2, nursed him, pumped and got him back down AND washed all the pump parts I would need again in another hour, it was almost 4 am - I was too wide awake to sleep and then he would wake again by 5 to start the whole thing over). She said (and she has bf three so I feel like she knows what she is talking about) that is INSANE and it is no wonder I felt like I was losing my mind. It was like some kind of torture, that schedule. I will NEVER do that to myself again. I explained to her that they said Ethan would not get enough food and scared me to death, and that they warned I would have even less milk if I slept through and just gave him a formula bottle overnight... she said phooey to that and that she gives hers formula overnight as she feels like it from day ONE so that she is not trying to nurse round the clock right off the bat. That way, in those early exhausting days, others can get up with the baby and feed while she sleeps a bit. She also said that she later learned how to sleep while the baby was nursing overnight, so that she could rest while he fed... my only problem with that is there's no way I'd be okay with having the baby in the bed with my (and that close to my body) while I was sleeping... but it worked for her. 

I'm thinking that by this age, Katelyn probably enjoys both the night feeds and the time spent with you, but she does not _need _ to eat overnight now, so it's just whether you want to continue. If you are ready to wean her, don't feel guilty mama! :hugs:

Rebekah, I hear you on the drama! It comes with this age, unfortunately. Ethan gets so mad at the SLIGHTEST little disappointment or frustration that he throws his pacifier as far as he can about 1900 times per day. I have to try not to laugh, becuase it is like watching a frustrated golfer throw a club or (for those familiar with the Southeastern Conference) watching STeve Spurrier throw his visor after a bad play! :haha: On the tantrums, I have found when Ethan starts screaming, if I calmly tell him that I am not going to listen to it, and he will have to stay by himself if he wants to fuss for no reason, I walk away and he will (this is hilariously funny) immediately stop crying, follow me to wherever I stop, then immediately recommence pitching a fit. :rofl: :rofl: I can't tell you how hard it is not to burst out laughing! I just keep walking away and usually by the second or third time he will stop fussing. I also try (by the second or third time) to offer him another distraction (if he balked at the first one) and usually that will settle him down. I've been told they can't really appreciate or understand time out at this age, but he seems to understand that I want to remove myself from the noise and fussing and he gets that I won't stay with him while he is behaving like that. I've also been loathe to banish him to his crib as any kind of time out, because he sleeps so well I don't want him to associate being in there with punishment, so this seems to work well for now. Hope that helps some! Don't feel like it is you. It is CRITICAL that you stick to your guns and don't let the tantrums sway what you have said will happen, because that will only encourage it. Hope that helps! 

Okay girls. I'm off to see if I can get my photos edited and uploaded in time to take advantage of a free photo book offer from Shutterfly. I'm trying to do a book from Ethan's first bday. Wish me luck! 

Hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I have a joovy. You can see the joovy Zoom 360 on my fb pics if you need to. We get all kinds of comments on it. Both Doug and I LOVE IT! The suspension is excellent and we've been able to take it on hikes, through muddy terrain and out to the mall. NOBODY tries to run us over with our Joovy either. 

Angela, Amelia tosses things as well. Like you said, it's VERY hard not to laugh. We know once we do that, she'll do it on purpose because she knows it makes us laugh so we don't do it. I'll try your method and see what she says.

So can you elaborate on your friends method for me? She used formula in the AM hours in order to get sleep and would bf during the day and until the evening hours? It didn't stop her milk production? What about the nipple issue where once they get a bottle nipple they don't like momma's nipple anymore? Also, did she ever need to use a nipple shield? I was always told it wasn't the way to go but it was the only way she'd take my nipple after NICU gave her a bottle. They just kept saying she wasn't gaining over a 3 month period and told me to never mind because it was causing her reflux. Mind you, she still takes reflux meds and is still on neutromogen. I don't like waiting until the new pede see's her. I just feel like this is only hurting her and she may be behind. Her old pediatrician is terrible. I really feel like we're not on top of things as we should be. Trying to get her into the new pedes office is like pulling a nail because it's fall and all the other kids have physicals for school. I'm calling on monday to get her flu shot. I'm just getting a bad vibe about winter and flu season this year. I think I need to get her flu shot. THIS is coming from someone who is a freak about not giving certain shots. She's going to be in the church daycare and next week she starts "library class". I also think we may do some MOP meetings. Angela or Steph, have you been to one yet?


----------



## rottpaw

I haven't been to mops (mothers of preschoolers) yet but want to try it for sure! I have a girlfriend who is very active in it and loves it! 

My friend with the nursing - she did not skip every night feeding, but would skip as she needed sleep and in the very first few days in the hospital etc. to catch up on sleepy after her c sections, and she had no problems with milk supply once she got established. I don't know if she ever used nipple shields. She did not have any issues with nipple confusion...hope that helps! 

I I'll check out your joovy; is it a jogger or all terrain, then?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Angela, Yes. It's a jogger/all terrain. It was rated higher than a Bob but less expensive. I bought it through Amazon. The wheels while tilt around OR when your jogging they will lock. LOTS of storage underneath, storage on the handle bars and some side pockets on both sides of the baby. The stroller top also is one of the biggest I've seen It REALLY protect from sunlight or can be brought back completely. We've had a ton of compliments and questions about ours and we both just LOVE IT. It also comes with a Tire pump which stays in the storage underneath and has a long wrist wrap for jogging.

I called Joovy and I actually got a real person instead of a recording. I was calling about extra tires and she told me they were available and would be around 20 or 30 dollars a piece. I'll buy all three in a few months just in case one goes bad. It will also be nice for other children too someday.

Oh, it's pretty light and easy to just fold and put in the back of the minivan. Once you figure out how to first get it open and closed your ready to go and it's easy. OH, forgot to mention that it comes with a rain shield for the WHOLE STROLLER. We didn't have to pay extra for it. 

Thanks again for sharing the information on bf'ing. I think now that we've all experienced one, we know what NOT to freak out about. They really do freak you out about weight and bf'ing. As if your not having a difficult time enough just adjusting to the new little person and schedule they walk in and totally freak us out.

I think for some of us we were already on high alert from one reason or another. Hopefully when our next comes I'll be able to be less panicky and more forthcoming with my decisions feeling more confident.


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning girls! How was the weekend?

Rebekah your Joovy sounds great! I might look into that for a jogger and see if they make a double/tandem model of it. Our neighborhood is great for walking and it's good for me and the kids to get out and about, but I will need to get a double one. 

I think you are so right that the first time around, we all felt tremendous anxiety and pressure to do things perfectly. Having had various issues TTC, we all felt sort of like it might, or definitely would, be our only chance (at least I did!) and therefore I had to do everything perfectly. This time around I have SO many things I will do differently, depending on what issues come up. But mostly I will just try to remember that things don't have to be (in fact, can't be!) perfect, and I need to relax a little! If we have issues again with BFing, I'm planning to try to struggle through it the first six weeks so the baby gets the antibodies, etc. but after that, will cut myself the slack I need and just let it go...also planning to try nipple shields this time to see if that is any more comfortable. I was in so much pain when he would latch that it could have been impacting my letdown of what little milk I had. :nope:

Today I'm washing the bassinette we borrowed from friends and the boppies we got back from my friend... I think those are the last items of what we will need for the newborn days that I can wash right now...will do bottles next (Ethan is still weaning off bottles, but I can wash the smaller ones, which is what we used in the earlier days anyway). I can't really organize the closet yet because everything will have to come back out for painting soon, but at least I can get items clean and ready to go. Everyhting I've washed smells like bleach LOL, which probably means I am overdoing the cleanliness, but I want everything to start out super clean just in case we were to have a preemie situation or anything like that. I know it's probably just me, but I feel SO huge that I really will be surprised if we go all the way to 40 weeks on this one. 

We have our 3D this weekend - :happydance: :headspin: YAY! Can't WAIT to see our little man's face! He seems to be doing fine. I am getting increasingly uncomfortable at night and toss and turn a good bit. This past week was rough, as hubby was out of town all week and I never sleep well when he is gone (even though my MIL was here to help - she sleeps like the dead and is hard of hearing, so I don't exactly feel like she would hear anything at night LOL!). Then Friday, EThan began running another of his mystery fevers. I think they are teething related, as he has more molars coming in (poor baby!) and absolutely no other symptoms of anything, but he runs a HIGH fever (Saturday it got plain SCARY, at 104.2!!!! :cry:) when this happens. It could have also been his shots that he got Wednesday afternoon... It has been SO scary and I hardly slept the last few nights because of that. :nope: So, his fever is finally coming down and he's almost 24 hours fever free now, and I slept a little better last night thank God. But I was ready to take him to the emergency room after that 104 reading. SO scary.

So meanwhile, I know we have recently been discussing blankets in cribs, etc. - I don't know if anyone else's child does this, but Ethan likes to put things (stuffed animals, blankets, whatever is in the crib with him) over his FACE. So I rarely give him blankets even at naptime, but there is one that stays on his rocking chair in his room. The other night, his fever was so high even WITH Advil that we were putting him down in just a diaper for bed... my husband, whom I could have cheerfully punched at the time, gave him his blanket saywhat: I thought we were trying to keep him COOL!???) and told me he was down and doing fine. by the time I checked on him about an hour later, he had the blanket WOUND so tightly around his head that I had to completely wake and turn him over just to get it off. The blanket was damp where he'd been rebreathing into it and his head was all sweaty and I JUST ABOUT DIED. I really had a hard time calming down enough to get to sleep, I was so angry with my husband. I keep telling him NO blankets at night right now until he learns not to put them on his head. This particular blanket is fleece on one side and probably not particularly breathable. I know he is 18 months, but he did this to himself and so I can't trust him to know what to do with the blanket. But I could not BELIEVE my husband did that. GRRR! Sometimes, he really doesn't get it. :nope:

Other than that LOL, all is well here and we are just heading into a new week. It will be Ethan's first visit back to the church daycare Wednesday - pray for us that he doesn't get sick again immediately! I know it's coming at some point and I hate it, but I want him to be able to play with other kids as he loves it so much! Poor thing. I'm really hoping what they say about htem not getting sick as much after 2 years is true! 

Okay, I'm rambling again! :blush: 

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh yay! A 3D. Looking forward to hearing or seeing the little one.

On the blanket. Oh Lordy, that would have sent me over the edge. :wacko: I already STILL watch to make sure she's breathing. I've been buying those warm sleepers lately and I'm glad because last night it was around 40 degrees and was quite cold even for me. 

We're supposed to have the ducts cleaned out and the furnace winterized. I chose middle of October to do it for financial reasons. OH how I'm praying we don't freeze at night until then. I'm just praising God for the finances to do it. 

I am SO TIRED today to spite the fact that I had a nice nap today. I think I need another one just to catch up from everything lost. I hope Amelia takes another nap later. 

Well, not much really going on here. Hopefully all you ladies are enjoying the start of your week. :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

It just about did send me over the edge lol! And I too still check all the time that he is breathing. My husband thinks I am nutso but I don't know at what age I will feel safe that he is sleeping safely... Maybe four?? :rofl: :wacko:

Sounds like it is really cooling down there! We are still summery temps here (80 today) but cooler at night. But our AC still runs all night so that tells me it's not cooling inside the you very quickly (and still too hot to open windows during day). I've never been an open windows at night person because the dampness always wakes me up after a while. But I'm looking forward to the cooler weather we are supposed to get this week! 

So sorry about the exhaustion! I feel your pain!


----------



## pablo797

Hi ladies!! Sorry to have been a little MIA. Octoberfest was this weekend and it's our last busy weekend until thanksgiving, so lots to do.

Angela, ahhh the blanket debate. Jo puts then on her head too, but alas she is a blanket sleeper, needs something to cuddle. I am happy to say its happening less and less. However it is always scary!!!! I am sorry to hear sleep has been a challenge. I remember so well those last few weeks. How are your hips these days?? 

I can't believe how high Ethan's fever was!! I would have been on my way to the hospital. That's crazy high. How is he feeling today? I don't want to freak you put but it wouldn't be connected to his leg would it? Anyway , keep on cleaning mama, sounds like everything is coming along perfectly. 

MA, how is Amelia? I was laughing and you and Angela and the tantrums and thinking wow Jo doesn't do that, then wham O, yesterday when she wouldn't get her way total on the floor tantrum. So funny but I too try not to laugh, but it's so text book o her belly kicking and screaming. Right now mis direction works pretty well, but we'll have to see how long that lasts. 

How is the baby that's in the hospital ?? I have been thinking of the family. 

AFM, lots happening. Steph, thanks for asking we close on our house on Friday and I'm SO EXCITED!!!! What a pain in the pah too tee hat was but all is worked out and fingers crossed by Friday afternoon we'll be in the new pad. We went furniture shopping last weekend to get a new couch and a chair for the mom cave. The house has an extra bonus room I'm turning into my mom cave/ library. So I wanted a big compfy chair for it, one good for curling up with a book or lap top. 

Jo had her one year check up last Thursday and lots of shots. Poor little girl. On the flu shot debate they gave her a half dose of flu vaccine, with the other half in a month. I got full dose. She also got final pertussis and hep A. There were four altogether. She is Doug great and on track for all developmental mile stone. But here's the funny thing, she weighs about the same she did at 9 months, but few leaps and bounds. She is now a little over 30". Big girl. Good thing we're out of the infant car seat. Her ear infection has stayed cleared up so fingers crossed it stays away, otherwise it's tubes in the ears. 

That's all from me. Just packing and getting ready for the new casa!!

Hope everyone else is well!!
Anna. P.S. excuse typos!!


----------



## pablo797

Wow just read my post and there are so many typos you need an interpreter. Will try and check better next time. So hard from my phone, and the risk of loosing a post is high. 

I wanted to add to Angela that everyone that was going to be around Jo when she was born had to get a pertussis booster shot when she was born. My parents both got it, my brother, DH, his mom, and myself. And that was before this really bad outbreak. We had a friend who got it while on vacation then came back and went back to work and didn't tell anyone He was sick with whooping cough while he was hacking up a lung. Turns out someone is contagious while they have symptoms. And DH was in his office, touching the door knob, shaking hands and this guy said nothing, knowing full well we had a baby at home. I FREAKED!!'. Turns out Jo has been fully vaccinated by now, and my booster and DHs' are still good so we're in the clear, but babies don't get their first vaccine until 8 weeks I think. So that's the real danger zone. Anyway just an FYI for you.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies!!!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Rebekah &#8211; In terms of teaching Katelyn how to share, that is a hard one. We try and do a turn based approach if there is an item that she and one of her cousins or friends both want to play with. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn&#8217;t. I have not signed up for any MOP groups and had never really heard of them before. Now I will have to look for a group &#61514;. I am going to send you some of the Cali warm weather for a bit so you don&#8217;t have to worry about your furnace LOL. 

Angela &#8211; Yes, Katelyn will throw her toys in anger a lot. Or she just throws them when she is done playing with them. If she throws in anger, I tell her to pick them up and that and not to do that. If she throws when she is done playing, I will pick them up and give the toy a hug and say &#8220;oh poor elmo, mickey (or whomever she threw)&#8221; and give them a kiss. She then just laughs. I am thinking that she will play softball later on cuz she has a good arm LOL. Yikes on Ethan&#8217;s fever! I am glad that it has come down and that he has been fever free for bit now. Also, glad that your MIL was in town as I know it would have been doubly scary if you were alone! And BTW OMG on the blanket situation. I truly understand the feeling. Glad you went it check when you did!!!! We had a situation where I was getting ready for work and was in the bathroom with the door closed and hubby was watching Katelyn. Well, she came over to the side of the house where I was and saw the door closed and walked back. I leave the bathroom and go into my bedroom about 5 minutes later my husband (who has been sitting on the couch playing on his damn cell phone!) comes over, is Katelyn back there with you? I said No, you were watching her because I was getting dressed. Well, the front door was partly open and I started to freak. He checked outside, I start calling for her and walk to the other side of the house&#8230;the bathroom door over there was partly open (Hubby had left it open) and there was my daughter splashing in the toilet! I was soooo mad! So I understand your anger!!! On a happier note, how exciting about the 3D image. YAY! So after reading all your posts and I know that I will be calling, messaging, etc whenever I do get pregnant again. It is so hard to even think about how to handle two, so I will be looking to you for advice and experience LOL. 

Anna &#8211; Yay on closing this Friday! I am excited for you! Don&#8217;t worry about the weight. Katelyn is still only about 18 lbs. She weighed almost 16lbs in April at her 1 year check up and in July was 17 lbs. Poor Jo and the shots. At least she has a while before she will need them again. Katelyn goes for her 18 month check up in October where she will get her flu shot I reckon. I am wondering whether I should take her sooner for that though. So you close on Friday, when do you actually move into the house? Also, very nice for you to have a mom cave! That is great. 


AFM Steve and I took Katelyn down to Disneyland for the weekend. It was really to celebrate our Anniversary. We went with another couple who are friends from church. Their Anniverisary is the day before ours and they also have a 1 year old. We had a good time, but it was record breaking heat! 102 degrees each day!!! YUCK!!! Also, now that Katelyn is walking she wanted to get out of her stroller a lot and walk around. Which was fine in theory, except she doesn&#8217;t like to hold my hand or Steve&#8217;s hand. She almost always decided to walk in the opposite direction from where we were going LOL. It was ok though. She really on had one meltdown and it was while we were in line for a ride. I put her down and she decided to take off so I had to hold her and she DID NOT like that. She screamed and cried the rest of the time in line and until the ride actually started. The funny thing is now that I am a parent, I was looking around at everyone in line thinking &#8220;Geesh, they probably think I am hurting her&#8221;, but all the parents with little kids seems unfazed and were like&#8230;yeah, been there. Overall it was a good trip. Hoping to get there in November for the winter theme (Disneyland was decorated for Halloween). Well back to the grindstone!


Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Steph...lol I wonder what our neighbors must think when Amelia screams from her tantrums at times. THEN with her teething she doesn't sleep well. It seems the past month she's had them all come at once. she's got 5 on the bottom now and 2 actually in on top and 3 trying to cut through. It's been hell on earth. :rofl: They must think I beat the heck out of her on the nights she's inconsolable the past month. 

She tends to do VERY well out in public. She has only had 1 tantrum and technically that didn't count because we were visiting family and had to go to the store at 11pm at night (past her bedtime) on our way back home. Otherwise EVERYONE says she's very good. She really is. She has temper tantrums at home which I'm fine with. I just don't want it getting out of hand where WE give her what she wants to keep her quiet so she'll use that to get her way. 

In the end, they're just babies so they are learning just as we are. Right now they're testing the boundaries.

On a safety issues I wanted to mention that a 2 year old in the city died from a flat screen tv falling on her. FREAKED me OUT! So now our community is trying to share with everyone the safe way to mount a flat screen to the Studds OR if you have a tv on a stand, there's a harness that screws into the tv then screws into the stand which screws into the wall. We bought the harness temporarily. We are going to have our tv mounted and have Best Buy mount it to the studds but it's pricey so I wanted something quickly. The harness we bought, we got at Walmart and it has a 3 strap which is different from the one I included in the link. It gives you an idea of what I'm talking about though in case any of you need one.

Anna, I too wouldn't worry about the weight. Amelia has gotten taller and I'm guessing her weight isn't up there with her height now. The britches she used to wear well are actually loose right now. lol She's SO tall. She's barely into 12 months. I'm guessing she'll be in 18 months soon though with her height. I'm just not sure how she'll keep her pants up. :rofl:

YAY on the mom cave! I love the idea. We put bookcases in our living room but I think a few years down the line we'll have a handyman put book cases. I'd also like some beds built in upstairs but since we're living downstairs until we conceive again, it will wait until we get new rugs upstairs and redo the upstairs bathroom. Right now we're focusing on our furnace (which will be replaced in the next few years) taking the tub surround out of the downstairs bathroom and adding tile surround while also putting a new mirror, lighting and fan down here. I also think we're going to put in a water softener with a reverse osmosis system. Our neighbors have the same water and most have lived there for 50 years and don't have these systems but there is some iron in the water and I just want to keep our fixtures for as long as I can and make sure we have clean water free from bacterias and chemicals. I've always been a stickler about that even WITH city water. Of course this means that Amelia will need fluoride from the dentist or she'll get cavities because there's fluoride in public water systems and we'll have a pure form of water with the osmosis system. 

Okay, enough about the things I hope to do with the house. ((rolling my eyes)) Something tells me that home ownership means there will always be some update or another.

Anna, you'll have to take pics of your woman cave. I bet it will be beautiful!

Easton has his ups and downs daily. It depends. Sat. he did VERY well and all the updated pictures seem to show that he's getting his color back. My friend is waiting on his latest blood culture. He's had a blood infection from the open sores on his legs. Poor kid has the infection in his heart as well. He's been on double masses of antibiotics to try and rid him of it. They are REALLY praying on that right now. That the meds will start to work and have rid his body of that infection because that is lethal. He's also waiting to see what subtype of illness he has. There are three subtypes with one being the best case and 2 being the more lethal. 

There have been SEVERAL older kids who've written the family to say theirs was bad in infancy but they are doing GREAT.

You REALLY have to keep your focus on God through all of this. It's SO EASY to get caught in the deep despair of the daily ups and downs. 

At any rate, today he looks great! Just waiting to see if the infection is gone and what subtype he is. 

I like hearing good things! Thanks for asking.

Well, time to play with my sweet girl!


----------



## pablo797

Hello all!!

Steph, Disney land sounds great! But the heat!! Snowed here yesterday!! I bet it's hard for you to imagine. Beautiful today and nothing stuck to the ground except for up high. As for the melt downs, I am terrified of having that happen I public, but you are right everyone with kids has had that happen. We are flying back east this fall and dread the four hour plane ride. Before she's always been pretty small and slept most of the time. Now that she's mobile ... To be contuinued baby just woke up from nap.


----------



## pablo797

Ok me again... Anyway worried about flying. May purchase a seat for Jo if we can afford it just for the extra space. Lastly, Steph, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a kid that likes to play in the toilet!! I have become the bathroom patrol nazi. Making sure either the door is shut or at the very least toilet lid closed. To her it's just one big splash toy. My toilets have also never been cleaner, just in case. 

MA, thanks for the up date on Easton. I love the idea of a reverse osmosis in drinking water. We have one of the cleanest sources of water here, but so much of the area is old mines that I worry about heavy metals. We probably won't put one in, but I like the idea. House projects are never ending aren't they? I'm trying to rein in DH. He wants to do everything all at once, but one we can't afford it, and two I cant keep living with my parents while he gets the house just so. I think reality is starting to sink in as the bank account dwindles. 

Angela, how ya doing today?? How is Ethan? Fever and leg. 

Beth, hi ya!
CJ, hope you are well.
Jules, how's gabby?? How are you??
Hi to everyone else!!

AFM, nothing to tell, two more days and counting until closing!!! Woohoo!!

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Anna - on the flying situation. We went to ATL in July and Katelyn pitched a fit in the airport but did pretty good on the plane. I am not sure you need to get the extra seat. I think it may depend on when you plan on flying. Katelyn slept almost the entire flight. However, I will say we flew Southwest and the on the way back we had the middle seat empty so that was nice that we could put her stuff there and if she wanted to sit on her own she could. 

On another note, wow I can't believe that it has already started to snow! My parents are in Castle Rock and it is still in the high 80's for them. But I am sure in another two weeks the cold will be there.

and YAY on the house in two days...so exciting. Yeah, it sounds like your hubby is super excited LOL. So when do you actually move in?

Yes, my toilets are super clean. I think I am going to have to baby proof them though wiht those things that I can never figure out how to open. She likes to open and close things and even if the lid is closed she will open it. She isn't so good about moving her fingers when she closes lids like that. I had to open the hamper for her this morning because she had managed to close both arms in it (no idea how that happened!). It didn't hurt her, she was just frustrated because she couldn't figure out how to get her arms out LOL. 

Rebekah - how very cool about the things you plan on doing to your home. Thanks for teh updates on Easton. BTW, when is Amelia's bday party? Please send photos!

Angela - how you been? How is Ethan feeling? Is it still raining over there?

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all doing well!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Steph, 80's oh that sounds nice. We hit 60's today and tonight it's REALLY cold. around 40's. I actually am wondering if it's too cold for Amelia. I put her in a long sleeve onesie and a warm sleeper. I feel terrible I can't use a blanket. I think I may have made a mistake making the furnace appointment for the middle of Oct. It's freezing here at night now.

On a positive note, I stepped on the scale today and lost another 3 lbs :happydance: I'm guessing 37 lbs more to lose. I wonder if it's possible to do by January? Not if I feel like tonight! Amelia was whining and crying ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT long. :wacko: She FINALLY went to bed at 10:50pm. This of course after she fought going to bed the first time when she fell asleep and then woke up as I was putting her in the crib. 

It's been a heck of a night! :wacko: I told Doug to please don't come home without a chocolate chunk cookie or two. So I may gain that 3 lbs back but I'll at least feel good! :rofl:

Steph, Amelia's birthday party will be on Sept. 29th. Literally on her birthday this year. I'm nervous. I'm not crafty really. Yes I like to bake, yes I like to quilt but when it comes to getting out of the box and think like a crafty person....I SUCK! :lol: My mom and my aunt (dad's sister) have been helping all along. They're great at crafting. I will take pics when we get them. Everything I said I wasn't going to do has come to fruition. :wacko: Which is why I'm nervous! 

Anna, I too like your husband would like everything done at once. Not on purpose of course but I have it in my head that everything needs to be perfect when people come to visit OR this needs to get done, that's a safety issue, etc. etc. etc. We don't have a whole lot of money either AND I'd like to be sure we have a safety net in savings just in case. Ours is dwindling and I'm not helping it any with all the projects.

Where is everyone anyways? It seems like it's been just the 4 of us. Jules comes on every once in awhile but I haven't seen Beth and our new girl either! 

I love our group. 

Well, I'm logging off for the night. I'm exhausted. Hopefully Doug will be ready to wind down but I'm betting he'll want to watch Big Brother Finale that he recorded.

Love to you all.


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

Steph, yep I think I have to get those toilet things too. Jo hasn't figured out how to open them just yet, but I think it won't be too long until I find her elbow deep splashing away and happy as a pig in mud. I will rethink the flight thing. If I can schedule our flights for nap times then yes, she would sleep most of way at least. It's a four hour flight though and that's what has me worried. 

MA, yes it does seem to be the four of us doesn't it?? I've invited others here but no one comes. Ah well at least we have each other. I have been thinking lately how funny it is that sometimes I feel closer to you ladies than friends that live just minuets away. Thing is I talk to you guys most days. Plus we all have kids the same ages. Other friends either don't have kids or are too hard to get a hold of to schedule things. It is a change in our society, a major shift I think. In a hundred years they will look back at the last 10 years and have a name for the social shift that occurred due to social media. How communication and relationships changed dramatically. 
Anyway, so excited for Amelia's party!! First you are way more crafty than you give yourself credit for, and second they party will be great!!
Also congrats on the weight loss!!! That's awesome! And forgive yourself the cookie. There's a cookie store across the street from my store and they make the BEST sugar cookies!! Every once in a while I self indulge and so be it, no guilt.

AFM, closing tomorrow!! Woohoo!!!! Jo is good, no return of ear infection yet ( knock on wood). Taking all day tomorrow off for closing and moving. My parents are coming up to watch the baby while we close and move so that's a big help. I can not tell you how excited I am!! Ok enough exclamation marks for one day. Everyone take care,

Anna


----------



## pablo797

Oh and one more thing, that Anne klein add up top sucks!! You can get to the thread tools!!


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls

I have some catching up to do, but my poor angel has an ear infection. She got the flu shot on Monday morning and by Monday night she was cranky and would not go to sleep.
Tuesday, her temperature was rising throughout the day and I called the Dr. who said that as long as she's eating, she's ok because it's normal for some babies to have a slightly elevated temp after the flu shot.

Then yesterday, in the morning her temp was 99.7. Then it went up to 101 and I rushed her to the Dr. At the Dr it was 102.2. I was so panicked, but she has an ear infection and is now on anti biotics.

So today she's not eating very well. My poor baby. Have any of you gone through this? Any advice? She's on the anti biotics for 10 days.
Thank you ladies and I will be back soon!!
xoxo


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Jules, 

I'm so sorry for gabby! The ear infection usually cause fever and Ethan doesn't usually eat well when feverish... As long as she keeps up fluids she will be fine! The meds will kick in quickly an she will feel better soon!


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks Angela - I was so worried about her. I am worried about dehydration so I keep trying to get her to drink water. She drinks a little. She had a little bowl of oatmeal earlier but nothing close to the amount she usually eats. My poor baby :(


----------



## rottpaw

I know it is so scary, but at that age, as long as she gets her formula or breastmilk (can't remember which you are doing) she will be fine! water is great too. The fever should only last another 24 hours or so once she starts the meds... she'll be back to normal soon! 

I think Ethan was about that age when he got his first ear infection. Poor kids!

:hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Jules, Sorry to hear about Gabby's ear infection. I am sure she is ok in terms of dehydration, however, you can always try to give her a little pedialyte - though that is normally given for when they have diarrhea. Please keep us posted!

Rebekah - Woohoo on losing more weight!!! Fantastic news! ANd go ahead and eat a cookie (or two!). It is hard being a Mommy and sometimes a little comfort food can go a long way! Also, it was 80 degress in Castle Rock, CO where my mom lives. Los Angeles, specifically, the Valley (San Fernando Valley - where the move Valley Girl was filmed) is still in the high 90's low 100's. This weekend will be another HOT one. If Amelia is rolling over, she should be ok to have a blanket on her, though I do understand the hesitation. I put a LITE blanket (one of those really big swaddle blanets) on Katelyn at night and both Steve and my Mom mocked me saying it was barely a sheet LOL. Do what you feel is right. I do know they have really great sleeper blankets which I think you may already be using. 

Angela - How are you my friend? I know you must be getting excited and a bit overwhelmed now with the last minute stuff. Did the new baby furniture arrive yet?

Anna - One more day! YAY!!!!! Can't wait to see photos of the new place


I too love our group and am so grateful to have you all in my life to advise and listen and laugh with! Thank you all!!!

AFM Steve and I celebrated our 3rd wedding anniversary last night. We had a great time and had some great Italian food for dinner (my favorite!). 

Now, I know that I mentioned it before, but I really want to stop nursing and dn't know if I have the patience to let her do it at her own speed. Most of the time she using my boob for comfort. This only started about a month or so ago when she stopped taking the pacifier at night. I read on the Toddler thread to put vineagar on my nipples as a way to deter her from nursing, but I don't know that seems mean. I am very conflicted over this situation...I kinda feel bad for wanting to stop :-(.

Thanks for listening!

Best,
Steph


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks Angela and Steph! I feel better now - this evening I finally managed to get some oatmeal and fruit in her. I was persistent! She wanted none of it, and kept clamping her mouth shut tight! But during a moment of laughter I shoved it in!:rofl: After that, she started to eat :thumbup:

So she had her bowl of oatmeal and fruit, but she's really not drinking much at all. She usually has a couple of ounces of water but she's just taking little sips here and there. Steph, I tried Pedialyte but she hated it and didn't want it at all :( She does seem better though and the fever seems to be gone for now. It's day 2 of antibiotics!

My poor baby girl - I just hate seeing her sick. It's so worrisome:cry:

Anyhoo, Angela, how are you feeling? So close my friend! You don't have long to go!

Bek - I have been following your weight loss progress on Facebook - you're doing SO great!! I did great last week and then with Gabby being sick this week, I ate terribly :( I gained 4lbs :blush: But I think (hope) it's mostly water weight. Bek, I might try Vegan again - I did it once when I first found out about my Fibroids. Apparently, the steroids in meats help fibroids GROW and I wanted none of that!

Steph, Anna and everyone - much love and hugs!!

So ladies - are we doing a Disney vacation together then? Bek mentioned it a while back, I think it would be fabulous!! I'd love to take Gabby to Disney when she is a little older :cloud9:
:hug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

pablo797 said:


> MA, yes it does seem to be the four of us doesn't it?? I've invited others here but no one comes. Ah well at least we have each other.

I'm here, too... :ninja: Always will be. :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

animalcracker said:


> Thanks Angela - I was so worried about her. I am worried about dehydration so I keep trying to get her to drink water. She drinks a little. She had a little bowl of oatmeal earlier but nothing close to the amount she usually eats. My poor baby :(

I will catch up with everyone else later, but just wanted to pop in and give my two cents as Jo has had three ear infections I the last two months. Poor Gabby I know she's miserable and nothing makes a mom feel more helpless than a sick baby but everyone is right you will see a major improvement after 24 hrs on antibiotics. In the mean time baby Tylenol is awesome for pain which she will have a good amount of and will help her sleep. Hope she feels better soon!! Also you can elevate her head a little as lying flat makes her ears hurt worse, that's why she may stop crying when u pick her up but start up again if you put her back down. 

Best of luck!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

HappyAuntie said:


> pablo797 said:
> 
> 
> MA, yes it does seem to be the four of us doesn't it?? I've invited others here but no one comes. Ah well at least we have each other.
> 
> I'm here, too... :ninja: Always will be. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ahhh crap, I know you are HA, and there are others too. So sorry I don't mean to exclude you!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

YAY Happy Auntie! Glad to see that you are out there!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HA, Glad your still around. I know you don't post often but it's hard sometimes to see who's gone astray. We miss ALL our gals. :hug:

Ladies, concerning Ear Infections, I've heard pediatric Chiropractic Work can help ear infections in kids. I've actually been thinking of taking Amelia. It's done differently than they do work on us adults. We'll see. I may try it. Which brings me to another thought. We're going to have Amelia get her flu shot. I'm guessing we're going to put her on Tylenol the day OF the shot like we do the regular injections so she will keep fever and pain at bay. We don't let them do more than 2 shots per visit and I hear they try to do a mess of them at a year. It's not going to happen. 2 one week and 2 another. That way if she has a reaction I have some idea what's causing it. Did I mention I think she has an allergy to corn?? We're going to have her tested. I just can't bare to see her in pain to get the testing done. I don't want to hurt her but there is an awful lot of products with corn in it. :sigh:

Jules, so sorry about the baby having ear infections. It's common for appetite loss. Amelia had one a month ago and she rarely ate. I kept encouraging her to drink water. Sometimes she would, sometimes she wouldn't.

It also would be nice to have a friend go Vegan with me. It's not easy! In fact, we went past Smokey Bones and all I wanted was a rack of ribs. :rofl: I've been eating less and I'm noticing that. I'm also noticing that I have VERY low self esteem where my body is concerned. My weight is shifting downward so I look pregnant. I've lost booby! :rofl: I'm down a bra size. WHY can't it be my waist for crying out loud! Tonight I tried to initiate some play time for Doug and I....he accidentally pinched my excess skin as I was lying down. NOT good for my self esteem. I feel ugly and fat. Poor guy! He loves me, he really does but my self esteem REALLY sucks! I wish there was something I could do to change my focus. All I think about is how unappealing this looks to me. It's got to change before it makes HIM feel differently. Not that he's the straying type. I just need to get it together. Nobody wants to hear that kind of schpeal at the bedside so to say. :rofl:

HA, how are you doing?? Wondering if Twinks is still around and all the other girls. I miss you all terribly!

Has anyone heard from Hearty?

Angela, how are you??

Anna, waiting to hear how closing went and take care of yourselves while moving. I'll be thinking about you.

As for Disney. Anyone want to try for Sept. or October of 2014? It will give us all enough time to save and others to prep for newborns or TTC. I'm saying Sept. or Oct. because you can usually get deals because the kids go back in Sept. I know if we go to DisneyLAND where Steph is, it's a bit more expensive than DisneyWORLD in FL. We're up for anything though. I think it would be fun. If there are other dates let me know. There's also a couple sites I know that can help with budgets for both World and LAND and maybe Steph can give us some tips as well.

It'd be fun to get something in the books.


----------



## rottpaw

Gahhhhhhh!!! Just lost a huge post! So sorry girls. I will try again later. Long story short, sleeping like hell these days and Ethan is sick AGAIN, 48 hrs to the minute after church daycare wedns. :grr: :grr: :grr: I'm seriously considering getting an in home sitter for the two kids once the baby arrives. I do not want the baby exposed to all these germs early on...esp with the pertussis issue. :nope:

More later ladies, so sorry I lost my first post.


----------



## pablo797

Hey Ladies just checking in. Jo got up at 4:45am this morning!! Why cant I have a baby that sleeps in?? So went for a walk with a girl friends, came home and now have a little time to myself before all the chaos of the day starts. 

MA, interesting info about the chiropractor I have never heard of that and will check it out as we are looking at having to put tubes in Jo's ears if the infection thing keeps happening. Please don't stress the weight and concentrate on all the good you've accomplished. Look at how much weight you have lost already!! That's a huge accomplishment!! I can't seem to loose a pound, you're doing awesome. Ahhh DH's just sometime don't think. We love them but they are just plain clueless sometimes. Mine just says, " you look fine". Fine! Fine!! I want to look better than fine, I want to feel sexy again, maybe not Victoria secrete sexy, but Diane Lang in A House in Tuscany sexy. Hot mom sexy. Anyhoo, please don't fret it. I know the self esteem thing is hard, but really you are doing great!! 

Steph, how are ya sister!! Cant believe how hot it is still there. We've warmed up and most of the snow has melted. Good thing cause it's too early for winter! 

Angela, So sorry Ethan is sick. I've wondered about a personal sitter for Jo as well. At this rate it would be cheaper than always taking her to the doctor for the colds and following ear infections and missed work. However, as she is an only child, I feel daycare is good for her so she can play with other kids and socialize. Just no easy answers. Also sorry you lost your post, I HATE that!

Jules, Hope Gabby is feeling better. 

HA, and Twinkle, hi girls!

Other than that nothing to tell. Moving day. Tried to take a nap while Jo was sleeping, but my mind is racing with excitement and a list a mile long of things that need to be done. 

Have a great weekend!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Okay girls, trying to recap my earlier post. 

Anna, yes, I definitely worry about those first 8 weeks with the new baby. The first time around, I didn't realize how much of an epidemic the pertussis was at the time. Now it's even worse. I had planned to take the baby with me to my church group meeting once a week, but generally when someone does that everyone in the group ends up holding the baby (we meet for 2 hours at a time) and I don't even want to expose him to that. Just having Ethan come home with germs from everywhere is going to be scary enough! I think I will keep the baby home till he's had his first booster at least. Then give that a couple weeks to kick in. But honestly, I'm usually so whacked those first few weeks that we almost never go anywhere anyway, until the baby is sleeping thru the night! :haha:

So excited for you closing and moving!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Can't wait to hear that you are loving the new place! And I'm SO jealous. SNOW, already!? I would LOVE your climate! It's still shorts weather here, but cooler in the mornings and overrnight. 

We have not yet flown with kids, but I know so many people who were worried and then the kids did fine. I'm sure Jo will be great! 

And yes, I agree about pulling htem out of daycare - I hate to do it because it's really his only regularly scheduled social outing right now, and I feel like he needs it. We will see how we go along until the baby is born, but I think after that I may keep both of them home for a few months, mostly because of the pertussis thing. I think i've got a certifiable phobia about that now! 

I, too miss our other girls. Please check in when you can! HA, I am ALWAYS glad you are here with us!

Steph, I will definitely share any advice I can as far as having two goes! And that is so scary about the open door and the toilet... Ethan is capable of lifting the toilet lid but doesn't show a lot of interest...yet. I know that is coming! Oh, keeping these kids safe is a full time job plus some! And the husbands rarely fret about it the way we do... my husband thinks half the things I worry about are crazy (I still can't make him get taht if the oven is running, the glass is the same temperature as the oven! :dohh: :dohh: I guess he needs to put HIS hand up to it and see. But even then, he is of the "let him learn and he won't forget that lesson" school, and I just can't do that. :nope:

Disney sounds awesome... so jealous you are so close! Though your weather would be killing me :haha: On the idea of a group Disney trip, I would LOVE it! Bek, I think you suggested fall of 2014 which should be doable for me if for everyone else!

Bek, I agree with others - do NOT be so hard on yourself about hte weight! It is HARD to lose weight. Especially when you are stressed with life in general (as we all are in the first year or two after a baby is born! :rofl:) I found it almost impossible, and was surprised at how hard I had to work to lose just a few pounds. This time I will know better how to begin to go about it, but I still expect it to take me a while and I'll be a little easier on myself about it. That is interesting about the ear infections. I read an article today that said kids who grow up in homes with pets (especially dogs) have fewer ear infections and sick days than other kids... I thought that was great news since we have a dog :rofl: but also interesting... it's based on the hygiene hypothesis - the idea that a lot of Americans are going overboard with the cleanliness these days. I hope I am not one of them... I try to balance what I consider exposure to "regular" dirt (paci on floor of our house, vs. thrown in floor at restaurant... etc). vs dirt or germs I want to avoid (like all these blasted cold viruses). Even though Ethan has had lots of colds, I thought it was interesting because he has only had one ear infection so far (thank God!)

Jules, I hope little Gabby is feeling better! How is she today?

AFM, just hanging in and waiting to see if I'm going to come down with Ethan's latest crud. Poor baby is blowing snot and drool EVERYWHERE - reminds me of that movie Turner and Hooch! I mean, I can't keep UP with it!! Literally, he will sneeze and his paci will fly out with a string of drool and snot attached (sorry I know that is gross, but it's unbelievable to see it happen! :rofl:) I'm just using my Zicam, eatiing protein and PRAYING. I will probably be going to our 3D ultrasoudn alone tomorrow :cry: because we don't want to impose a sick baby on our neighbor (who was going to watch EThan for us so hubby could go). We will get the video and all so I know it's fine but I'm still sad hubby can't be there. :-(( I will share some pics with you as soon as I get home! 

Off to see what I can pull together for dinner. Poor munchkin doesn't want much food, but he DOES want his chocolate graham crackers and goldfish... can't be feeling TOO badly ;-)


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I will post a longer proper post later, but wanted to say:

Anna Congrats on being a new Home Owner and hope your move goes smoothly and uneventfully!

Angela - LOL on the Turner and Hooch comment and the paci LOL, I was laughing for a while on that one. I am also sorry that Ethan is sick again. Has Ethan received the Whooping Cough shot? Also, I totally understand about not wanting to take the baby anywhere until after shots. When Katelyn was born our pediatrican said not to take her anywhere until she was 4 months old (anywhere there would be lots of people - church, parties, airport/plane, etc). However, since she was Preemie he told us to wait until 5 months. and Let me tell you I waited and was a sticker about it!

Rebekah - Disney whether it be WDW (Walt Disney World) or DLR (Disneyland Resort) I would be down. I can ask around to see what months are the best/least crowded to go!

AFM - Katelyn for some unknown reason kept waking up last night (like every hour). Then around 1am she was up until 4AM!!!!!!! Needless to say, I am tired and CRANKY today and need a nap very very badly! Once I am fully awake I will post proper and more!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Steph! Yes, he has had all of his DTaP shots (the P is the pertussis) so thankfully, Ethan should be good from that perspective, just need to get all the adults vaccinated again. THAT will be the hard part! I can already hear my mother! 

As far as Disney, if we do Disney world, I know a certified Disney planner (costs nothing to use her services) that can help with plans!

And yes, I have a feeling I am going to be really careful with this little one becaue I am more ifnormed about the dangers this time, and it will also be cold and flu season when he is born. With Ethan we were pretty much past that.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Well, we took Amelia to the Pede's office because she didn't go to bed until midnight last night and had a slight fever as well as just fidgety and whiney. I wondered if she still had an ear infection and we found out it wasn't. She has MOLARS coming in now. :wacko: This kid seems to be getting ALL her teeth within a months time! When she's not happy, neither are we. She was up at 6am crying so we were up WITH her and I didn't sleep well the hole night anyways. THEN when I tried to go back in, I had a terrible nightmare about my cousin dying from her addictions. I woke in tears. I even called my mom to make sure my cousin was okay.....she's in jail. ((rolling my eyes)) but at least she's okay for now. ((sigh))

Doug and I aren't feeling very well at all. I think the lack of sleep is getting to us and our immune systems are crap. :rofl:

After we put Amelia to bed we had our first bon fire...or maybe camp fire. It wasn't HUGE. lol In fact, we're city folks originally so it took us a while to get the darn thing started. :lol: Once started, Doug fell asleep in the chair. ((sigh)) We have to do something to rekindle our marriage. I think the lack of sleep is making us boring. Hahaha

Angela, I'm SO sorry Ethan is sick again. I am right there with you about waiting a couple of months before you let the kids go anywhere. Doug and I have to get the pertussis. I WAS against it, but now I'm guessing we should get it done. Amelia will get a two part flu shot in October. They want to give her 3 shots at her 12 month but I'm not all that happy about the chicken pox vaccine. They say they cannot guarantee that the kids won't get chicken pox and won't get the shingles later on. IF the kids get the shingles NOW it's not as bad as adults get it. WHEN they are adults they can get a vaccine. It's just not a HUGE issue. They tried to say she'll have no other choice with school but we're homeschooling so luckily we're not bound to it. IF college deems it then she can have it then. Doug and I didn't really have huge issues with chicken pox when we had it. I just think we're going to focus on the main ones including pertussis etc.

Anna, I had SEVERE issues with ear infections when I was a kid. I spent MANY a months on the couch and I remember one Christmas with horrible ear infections. I had my adnoids taken out with my tonsils and I've NEVER had another bad ear infection since. If this becomes an issue with Amelia, I'm going to have her adnoids taken out before putting tubes in. Tubes have been an issue with my aunt and cousin so I'm steering away from them unless there's an issue with not taken adnoids out anymore. Out of experience it worked for me. I was held back a grade because of how sick I was and it was awful being on the couch while all my friends and cousins were having fun at school or on holidays. You'll have to let me know what you find out about tubes IF she ever needs them...which I hope she NEVER needs to. Poor kid!

I hate hearing that our kids are sick. Poor witto babies! 

I think we'd be fine at Disney World. Especially with a free planner! 

What does everyone else think about Disney World in Sept. or Oct. 2014? It gives everyone enough time to plan and save. I know come April you get dining deals which saves a TON of money. It's first given to Disney Credit Card members first and then goes to the public thereafter. September is when kids are back to school so the deals are great I've heard. We tried to go the year we found out we were pregnant with Jackson and then things obviously changed. We used Disboards for help in planning as well. They have great tips.

Maybe we can all start to figure out if and when we want to do this and figure out if we all want to stay in the same hotel or not. I know they have the new Disney's Art Of Animation Resort too which looks pretty neat. 

Lets get some idea's going. HA and Twinks....if your interested we'd love to have you as well. You never know what could happen between now and 2014. :happydance: You can always cancel too if you decide NOT to go. We got all our money's back because we cancelled within the Disney Time.

I'm getting SO excited about it and it's a couple years away. Just to meet you girls whom like Anna said, have become great friends and our kids share special ties from our experiences. It's amazing. I could think of no other families I'd like to meet more! :hug:

Well, it's time for bed in case little miss needs to be up at 6am. I guess I'm going to be grateful because Anna gets up at 4am. YIKES! :wacko:

May all our children be well soon!

Love to all you beautiful ladies and a great thanks for the encouragement and love you share with me! Your the sweetest bunch.


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, I was on the fence too about the chicken pox vaccine. I had a very life-threatening reaction to aspirin when I had the chicken pox (Reye's Syndrome) because, at the time, they did not know to avoid giving aspirin to kids with viral infections. My fever was sky-high and my mother was frantically giving me aspirin and it probably caused the Reye's... BUT, that is VERY rare, and most kids do not have any serious issues with chicken pox. I've heard the same thing you mentioned, that they can still get the virus later in life because the vax does not protect as fully as having had the disease (once you have chicken pox, the virus remains in the body for life, but is dormant except when/if it becomes shingles)... so I was thinking it might be better for our kids to get the virus (as kids) - but then I saw where, these days, because almost everyone (adults) has either had it or (kids) been vaccinated, it's almost hard to find a kid for your kid to catch it from, if that makes sense... So in the end, I decided to go ahead and get the shots for him. 

I am so sorry that Amelia's molars are starting up! I WISH I could tell you it isn't as bad as you hear, but... it really is. :nope: Ethan has had a TIME with these molars coming in and got hit with all the first 4 basically at once... I think three are through the gum now and maybe one still to go...then I think they get a second set after age 2 or something like that... oh boy! I'm not sure if it is the cold, or the teeth, or if he is just on a downswing from eating because he may not be doing a ton of growing this week, but EThan is eating almost NOTHING. :cry:. I mean, he seems fine and is drinking lots of milk and water and all, but just doesn't have much interest in food no matter what I offer. :shrug:

Anna, I hope the move went well! Let us know when you get reconnected LOL! I know it is hard to update from phone. 

Steph, hope you are getting a restful weekend! 

Jules, how's Gabby doing?

AFM, we had our 3D this morning and I will share the photo below! Little guy was settled in for a serious nap, and did NOT want to move either his hand or (not that he can control this LOL) the cord that was basically hanging right in front of his face the whole time! But we got a few that are pretty clear. I think the one below is the clearest - the smudgy stuff around his nose and mouth is cord. I think he looks SO mcuh like Ethan. I will post a side-by-side of EThan's 3D at about this same point to compare - I think it is amazing what we can see nowadays! New baby is image 4, Ethan is image 2. 

Hope you enjoy! :hugs:!!
 



Attached Files:







ANGELA_4.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









ANGELA_2.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay Angela, I mentioned this on fb but I'm seeing TWO heads. One is smaller in size than the other but it's squished on the baby's RIGHT side. Is this a second child? Am I possibly seeing twins??


----------



## rottpaw

I wish! Lol It's just the placenta... In real time, it was a bit more clear because the placenta is sort of lumpy in texture whereas the baby's skin is smooth and lighter in color. I'm just surprised neither I nor the sonographer noticed that detail in the photo... It does look like a face!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Are you SUUUUUuuuuuure??lol I don't mean to scare the pants off you but that looks like a baby's face to me. I thought usually the placenta looks like a blob. I'm seeing a face. I wasn't the only one that saw it. Hahahaha Maybe you should have your OB look at it just in case. :rofl: I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## rottpaw

Lol yep, I'm sure! In real time (video) it was much clearer; the placenta does look like a blob. That particular freeze frame just seems to have had the "face" image in it... It wasn't there for more than that second, I'm sure of that. You're not scaring me, I just think it'sso funny because I didn't meant to post a pic that would give that impression - I honestly didn't notice it and neither did our sonographer, probably bc we both knew what we were looking at was placenta . I'm positive our previous scans (from 6 weeks on we have had six now) would have picked up if there were two in there! :thumbup: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

lol. I wondered. Even Doug saw a face. SO weird! I do however think it would be comical if you were surprised at the birth. Just remember you heard it here first. :rofl: Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!!

First, thank you all so much for the feedback and advice about Gabby and her ear infection. She does seem better - those antibiotics kicked in pretty quickly, but she has a cold also (and is teething) so you can imagine what we're getting as far as sleep LOL.

As far as her cold - I've never seen so much snot LOL. Oh my goodness, it's everywhere! Angela, when you were talking about Ethan's snot I could sympathize! I bought this thing called a snot sucker on Amazon (which sounds gross, I know! And when you see the picture you will probably gag LOL, but there's a filter so you don't actually suck any into your mouth (lol), and it's pretty awesome. It's so much better than the bulb aspirator we were using before. Here's the link to it if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/Nosefrida-Th...F8&qid=1348452383&sr=8-1&keywords=snot+sucker

She's fine during the day and loves to play but at night she is cranky. Last night was terrible. She usually goes down these days between 6pm and 7pm, but she was up until 10:00pm last night just crying and crying. It broke my heart. I also think she's going through some separation anxiety. The best part of my day is how happy she is to see me first thing in the morning:cloud9: but when I walk away, she cries - my little love!!

Bek - it's interesting what you said about the ear tubes - my friend's daughter (who is 8 now) had ear tubes put in when younger because she had many ear infections and today she still has problems with her ears. I wonder if those ear tubes had anything to do with that? 

Bek, I know it's hard but try not to be down about your weight - you're doing amazingly well and losing! I wish I was consistently losing, but I lose, then binge and gain it all back:wacko: 

I've promised myself to start again tomorrow and stick with it. Grrr! I've had body issues all my life, but you know what's weird? They kind of stopped now that I am a mother - which is SO bizarre because I really thought I was going to hate my body after G was born, but when I think about the fact that my body was G's home for 9 months, I'm pretty amazed and proud, so I don't beat myself up about my weight. Bek, I think you look great and you're doing so well with going Vegan. It's obviously working so I think I am going to try it myself. Where do you get your recipes? Do you have any favorites?

As far as Disney for 2014 - I am IN! I am so excited! The Fall is actually perfect. :happydance:

Anna - good luck with the move!! I hope it all goes well!:hugs:

Angela - great 3D images! Like Bek, I thought you had 2 in there at first and thought 'what did I miss? Does she know she's having twins?' :winkwink:
I am sorry Ethan is sick :( Again - I hear you on the snot - snot everywhere! LOL

Hi Steph! I am glad to hear you had a nice anniversary! :hugs:

Ok ladies, my little sweetpea is now sleeping soundly (let's hope it stays that way LOL) so I am going to go to bed too and try to catch up on my sleep. Love to all!
:hug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just to weigh in on the ear tubes topic, my nephew had near-constant ear infections for almost three years. My sis finally relented and had tubes put in (she'd resisted the ped's recommendation for so long because the thought of putting your toddler under a general anesthesia for any reason is scary as hell) because it was so bad and so frequent that he was developing speech problems. So, they put tubes in and he was _great_. No ear infections for the entire time they were in (I think they were in for close to a year). Once they were in he kept complaining about how everything was too loud, and everyone realized just how badly his hearing had been hindered by his ears being clogged up so much of the time. After the first set fell out they waited to see if it was a problem anymore, and he developed a few ear infections before too long so they put a second set in. After the second set fell out he hasn't had any problems since - the structure of his inner ears was finally big enough that they could drain easily on their own. Now he's 6 and in kindergarten - and in speech therapy because he still has issues from not being able to hear well for so long when he was a new talker.... My sister is a big proponent of ear tubes now. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Where do you get your recipes? Do you have any favorites?
> 
> As far as Disney for 2014 - I am IN! I am so excited! The Fall is actually perfect. :happydance:
> 
> Anna - good luck with the move!! I hope it all goes well!:hugs:
> 
> Angela - great 3D images! Like Bek, I thought you had 2 in there at first and thought 'what did I miss? Does she know she's having twins?' :winkwink:
> I am sorry Ethan is sick :( Again - I hear you on the snot - snot everywhere! LOL
> 
> 
> :hug:

Yes, I have a few sites I go to. My favorite is a Vegan from Canada who owns her own pastry shop. She has some delightful recipes. Oh She Glows

If your looking to lose weight, you can go to Happy Herbivore and purchase weekly menu's with recipes and shopping lists for each week for only 5.00. We have started doing that and it's saving us a bit. Keep in mind that it's a new lifestyle so you may have to work to that. It's a 1200 calorie diet consisting of fruits, veggies, legumes and whole grains. You DO feel full. Remember, veggies and fruits are less calories than most cakes, cookies and meats which even if lean STILL has fat in them. You can find her weekly meal plans here which come out new each Wed. She also has books out that you can see on her site or blog.

I also like Healthy Girls Kitchen blog. She struggles with weight and emotional eating like I do. She has some great insight, has lost weight and also has some delicious recipes on her blog.

Finally, there's Vegan Yack Attack. 

I'm still searching for more. As I said, I'm a foodie so I'm PICKY. I won't eat crap in a bucket so to say. I want my food to taste good.

Also, It's one step forward and two steps back. Whether its stress eating or getting to exercise. It seems to be mind over matter at times. I can't do it alone so I rely on God to help me through. Some days I've been good, others I've failed. I'm just trodding forward in hopes that I continue losing just knowing that I'm eating better than I was. Being off the insulin pump is a great start already. I'd like to completely be off insulin.


On another note, someone from church unintentionally hurt my feelings. When I told her I was losing weight with hopes to ttc again in the new year, she said, "We all know the trouble you went through with this one, Maybe we should just be happy with what the Lord has given you". :shrug::thumbup::nope::cry: 

She has three kids though she's older. I wonder what SHE would have said had someone told her she had to stop or shouldn't continue.

THEN, this little boy (while very cute) came over to play with Amelia. I'll say he's 5. He was playing Boo. with her but then started to blow on her a bunch of times. No parent in site and I couldn't get him to politely stop. Another father in the church got him to stop because he knew who he was but now I'm hoping Amelia won't get a cold. :wacko:

On a good note, today was nice. I managed to vacuum, do the dishes, dye my hair, play with Amelia and get some other work done. I always like days like this. :happydance:

By the way. I'm LOVING that we seem to be getting on board with the trip to Disney for 2014. I'm not sure if we can book this far ahead in advance. I think we'll be able to do it Spring or fall of 2013. Angela, what do we do with a Disney planner and when would we all have to get involved?

Anna, you interested? Anyone else lurking interested?? I kind of hope we could get hotels booked now because we'd be able to make payments until the month we go. It would be SO much nicer to know we could pay little by little. Either way, we're okay though. SO excited to meet my girls!:happydance:


----------



## animalcracker

Thanks Bek for the websites! Yes, I am looking to lose weight. I do remember how full I felt when I did Vegan before - I don't know why I came off it really because like you, I was on about 1200 calories a day and felt FULL and my skin looked great and I lost 40lbs on it. I'm looking forward to embarking on this way of eating again.

I am sorry that someone from church made you feel badly - I think that was such a tactless and thoughtless comment from her. I think your strength is amazing Bek - after losing Jackson and being able to pick yourself up and try getting your lives back on track - that shows so much strength and courage. I think many of us (myself included) would have just crumpled after an experience like that.

You are an amazing mother and I see you surrounded with not just one more child but a few more! Amelia WILL have brothers and sisters! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

You know, just a side note - I got pregnant while Vegan - if you recall, I stopped eating meat so that my fibroids would not grow (I heard that steroids in meat will make fibroids grow, so I stopped eating meat). I really do feel going Vegan was a big reason for my pregnancy. I lost 40lbs the year I got pregnant while Vegan (I had gained after my miscarriage and ate out of depression). I went Vegan, lost 40lbs and got pregnant! I think it's a great way to eat and honestly I don't know why I didn't get back on it sooner. I guess I got used to eating meat again while pregnant.

Anyhoo, back to work - I'm typing this while on a conference call that I am clearly not paying attention to. hee hee! 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## rottpaw

Just a quick note for now girls as am on tablet, but wants to give you all a heads up on the babies r us deals right now - they are doing their gift card deals again so if you buy the stated products you can get lots of gift cards back! We picked up 4 deals yesterday and collected $40 in gift cards! Woohoo! 

On a bummer note, the stroller I thought would be perfect isn't... Sigh. Back to the drawing board on the stroller research. It was way heavier than stated, folds like a nightmare and requires removing three components to fold! Grr! Ah well. I either need a bigger car or some different stroller options lol! 

Okay hugs girls and more later I promise!


----------



## MissMuffet08

He Angela - Quick note for you - do you have a lite weight stroller that you are now using for Ethan? Or do you use an umbrella stroller? I am thinking of getting an inexpensive stroller for Katelyn for when I need to go do the Supermarket or somewhere really quickly any help or advice would be much appreciated!

Will write more later!

Hugs All, 
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Steph! We actually just picked up an umbrella stroller (I mean a cheapie, the $29 BrU model!) yesterday while at the store... It is so basic it is only a three point harness, but I figure it will be super helpful to get me in and out of drs offices etc. with him. To this point, I have been using my Chicco Cortina which is a full size, full featured stroller and I love it. But it is only a single so I'm still looking for a double that works. And the Chicco is still doable while pregnant but it's getting harder to wrangle its weight while pregnant...hope that helps!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Would you believe Amelia slept until 930am? :happydance: Doug and I couldn't believe it.

We also found out daddy has poison oak. :wacko: I asked him not to scratch and check with one of the nurses on his unit to see if they know what it was. He luckily doesn't have a huge break out. 

We're also checking with our pediatrician about alternative milks (almond, flax, coconut, sunflower seed milk, etc.) to see if we can give Amelia an alternative plant based milk. Flax milk has tons of omega fatty acids and lots of vitamins and calcium. Dairy milk has these but they are added to the milk. We're unsure what they will say. I'm not sure how on board this Pede's office is with alternative lifestyle...they aren't all that happy about alternative injection schedules. We'll see what happens. We may need to change AGAIN. :wacko: No dairy and I don't want her on soy either since I have PCOS ...it's too early to mess with her estrogen levels.

Anyways, I'm off to feed my baby.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah - Is Amelia allergic to Dairy? Sorry, I can't remember if you previously said if she was having issues. I was thinking about doing Almond milk, but then was concerned about nut allergies. What about Lactaid?

Hi Angela - Thanks for the tip. We saw the BRU brand (but was on sale for $25.99 lol). I too am still using the Chicco Cortina, but was thinking about getting something lighter for when I want to run into the market or take a quick wwalk to the store. I will take another look at the BRU brand this weekend. Let me know what you think about it. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh almost forgot - Jules I have heard great things about the Nose Frida. One of my friends just bought it because her daughter had a cold and was full of snot. She said it was fantastic! Sorry little Gabby is sick, but glad she is getting over her ear infection. 

Anna - hope the move is going well. Looking forward to hear how you are getting settled into your new home!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

How is everyone today? It is a gorgeous day here and we've been out on the porch this morning enjoying the sunshine. 

Steph, I was really good about using my coupons and getting the deals and all at BrU the other day, but forgot to use my 20% off one item for the stroller. :dohh: Hubby (the absolute KING of coupons and discounts, LOL) even asked if I had a coupon and I honestly didn't think I did. Didn't discover it stuck to the back of the ad they'd sent me till I got home. Sigh. Oh well. I'm really looking forward to a lighter stroller to haul in and out of the car, as tomorrow will be quite busy for us. I have my church group meeting in the morning (our church is HUGE and the campus is the size of some community colleges, so I always use my stroller!) then we go back to the ortho for Ethan's recheck. I'm really hoping they say he can be done with the boot, but last time we saw the ortho we had to go to the ortho's office, then a separate site for xrays, then back to ortho, then home. So (although this probably sounds wimpy to anyone else!) that will be six trips in and out of the carseat and stroller for pregnant mommy to deal with tomorrow, and I am really looking forward to using the lighter one LOL! :rofl: A few weeks ago when he went the first time, I darn near died hauling him in and out of his seat and stroller (and hauling the stroller in and out of trunk) so many times. 

Jules, hope Gabby is feeling lots better! The snot sucker sounds excellent although I'm not sure I could do it LOL. I have learned to use the saline spray with him though and that seems to loosen things up a bit, so he can sneeze it out or we can sort of swipe it as his nose runs. I did not know how beneficial the saline could be with Ethan at first, so when he fought us on using it during his 7 mos-1 year colds run, I gave it up... now that I know it really helps I will use it on the next one even if he fusses LOL. It is so hard when you feel like they can't breathe! :cry:

On the vegan thing - my sister and her husband are vegan. I think the concept is excellent, unfortunately it's just not great for my particular metabolism/body. If I don't eat animal protein I will IMMEDIATELY get every cold and bug that comes down the block. Plant protein just doesn't cut it for my body and I've learned that the hard way. I read that with plant proteins, a lot of the protein is actually bound up with the fiber in the food, and doesn't get absorbed/used by the body, so I think what happens to me is I just don't get enough protein if I eat that way. My immune system seems to do great as long as I get my protein, sleep and vitamins, but ive learned if I take any of those three away it just doesn't work. But I love the idea of clean eating and I think veganism is a great way to go if you can do it! :thumbup: It sounds like it agrees with you and Rebekah. 

Bek, I too can't recall - is Amelia sensitive to dairy, or are you just trying to get her off dairy so the whole household is vegan? I've heard almond milk is great. Most peds may "frown upon" certain things but they won't give you so much grief you would need to switch again, unless they are just really making you uncomfortable. So sorry about Doug's poison oak! 

Anna, I hope the move and settling in are going well! Can't wait to hear back from you! 

AFM, I'm continuing in nesting mode, though I'm getting lazier every day :rofl: :haha: :rofl: I just do NOT have the energy I had in 2nd tri... So I'm making lots of lists of remaining things I want to do, and trying to adjust my goals at this point to what is really feasible in the next 5-7 weeks. I say 5-7 because the size I am now, I seriously and completely honestly cannot imagine we will go past Halloween... anything is possible, but it just doesn't seem likely to me at this point. We should get a better feel for things after this week - Thursday we go back to the perinatologist for a recheck on baby and his kidney issue, and I'm very interested to see how they measure him. Not sure if I mentioned this, but the 4D ultrasound tech (fully trained and certified, though they are careful to say they are not rendering a medical opinion, which I understand) said baby is measuring close to 35 WEEKS already (bear in mind that was at 31+1 for me), at 4 pounds 11 oz!! I will be very interested to see what the peri says, because they are sort of the "diagnostic" side of our care - our OB does not have the same advanced ultrasound equipment that the peri uses, so they are our point people for actually monitoring baby's growth and weight. The 4D tech told me that 2nd babies are "always bigger..." I did not know that! So, we will see. I don't feel like it's any issue as far as my health - I passed my GD screening on the first try, and honestly I've only gained a couple pounds in the last maybe 4 weeks... my overall weight is fine, at 25 pounds up so far... it's just ALL belly and I wish you guys could see this! I will try to post a bump pic! *[ETA: Bump pic in next post!]* It's amazing to me how out of proportion I am (and feel! Can hardly waddle!) already at this point. So, because I really feel like space is getting to a premium in there, and would not be surprised if my body (blood pressure, or something else) starts fighting back here pretty soon, I will be surprised if we go much more than another month. I'm 32 weeks this Friday, so that would put us 36. A little earlier than I would like, and I would REALLY like to get to 38 like with Ethan... we'll see. So then Friday I go back to my OB, but I see a different dr. in the practice so I won't be able to discuss with my own dr. as I'd prefer. That's just for this visit (they have you see each doc in the practice, each pregnancy). So, I'll keep you guys posted how things go, and in the meantime I am just working away here trying to get to where I feel like everything is ready, and trying to enjoy each day in the meantime! 

Okay girls, I'm off to get a couple things done while Ethan naps. Hugs and love to all!


----------



## rottpaw

For those interested! Please forgive the headless picture! I could not figure out how to put the image in a spoiler - it doesn't seem to allow that with attachments.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 31+4.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HappyAuntie

Either I'm a freak of nature or it's just an old wives' tale about 2nd babies being bigger (or both! :haha:) - I'm a 2nd and I was almost 2 lbs smaller than my older sister....


----------



## rottpaw

HappyAuntie said:


> Either I'm a freak of nature or it's just an old wives' tale about 2nd babies being bigger (or both! :haha:) - I'm a 2nd and I was almost 2 lbs smaller than my older sister....

Lol! I have a feeling it's an old wives' tale! But I am really curious to see how big they say he is on Thursday... I don't think Ethan was measuring quite that big for his 3d, and his was a week later at 32 wks. :shrug: I can actually believe the 4lbs 11 the 3d lady quoted, because st our last "official" ultrasound, at 25 weeks, they said he was already 2lbs+...


----------



## MissMuffet08

I love the bump photo!!! Hee hee


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh and I was smaller than my brother was...so maybe it is if you are having boys, the 2nd boy is always bigger LOL


----------



## rottpaw

Maybe that's what she meant, Steph! LOL

I've been on another thread where a first time mom is trying to make sure she has everything she needs. It's always interesting to compare "lists" of what people are stocking up on before a birth... I know this time, at least I feel like I know better what we will need (and we have most of what we need, of course, having kept everything from Ethan's newborn days). But it is so funny because I know I will still be running around like a crazy person in those early days... it never seems to matter how much I plan or how many lists I make and check off... come crunch time, I'm usually running around trying to find things. :dohh: :dohh: I'm hoping that things will be a bit easier this time around, since we have routines in place that we did not before (like I'm already used to preparing and washing bottles, doing loads of baby laundry almost daily, etc.) so I am hoping it will not all feel so alien as it did the first time. I learned some lessons I feel should help (last time, I think we had about 40 diapers in the house when we came home, a quantity I now consider entirely laughable in terms of being ready to go!) and I had too much of other things - at least I feel more like I know what I'll need at first, and how to phase things in. Or I hope I do! :haha:


----------



## pablo797

Hi Ladies!! This is going to sound strange, but it is so nice to be back at work so I can relax and catch up. LOL!! It's the slow time of the year and I can finally, after a crazy weekend, catch up with my girls.

I took notes so here goes:

Angela, great 3D picture and I definitely saw two faces too!! How's the snot machine?? So sorry he's sick again. I hope the appointment at ortho goes well. 6 times in and out of car seat is a lot!! Finally, such a cute bump picture!! Love it!! 

MA, so glad Amelia slept in today!! As for Disney I'm in!! Never been before so it will be an experience and since I can start saving now, should be able to afford it. Sorry for the insensitive comment at church. Do people ever think before they open their mouths?? 

Steph, I have heard of the nose frida and I think am going to get one with as many colds as Jo had gotten. She HATES the bulb thing. 

Jules, thanks for bringing up the snot sucker issue. I will visit the link you provided. As for vegan I would love to try it but my DH eats a ton of meat. Do u fix two meals or is your DH on board with vegan??

HA, thanks for the tube info. As with all things there are arguments for and against. All I know is we've got to come up with a better solution. I am tired of giving her antibiotics, not good for her. 

AFM, lots going on... First thanks to all who wished us congrats and well wishes for the move. We closed on the house Friday, began painting and had carpets cleaned that night. DH, a painting contractor, painted the whole upstairs on Saturday. Moved in majority of stuff Sunday and slept there first time Sunday night. We LOVE our new house!!!! So much more room!!

On the down side Jo is sick again so had a sick baby to deal with while trying to move. Luckily my parents came up to take her for the weekend, but she ran a fever all day Sunday. So took another day off yesterday and took her to the doctor yesterday convinced it was another ear infection, all symptoms the same. However ears are good. Her throat was red so they did a throat culture for strep but that came back negative. So she has a bug. Not sure what. She's not eating or sleeping either ( seems like all our kids are going through the same thing). Last night she got up at 1:30 and finally went back to bed at 4:30. Steph I feel your pain and the need for a nap. 

Lastly, I had a meeting at daycare this afternoon about Jo moving up a level and I can not tell you how hostle the administrative staff is. It's so weird. I feel like screaming have I done something to piss you off??!!! If not drop the attitude!! Problem is I love her teachers. However, there are other fish in the day care sea and with us moving we have a few more options so I may start exploring another option. Sooner than later while she's young enough to not know the difference or make any attachments to friends. I just couldn't believe it. The hostility was think enough to cut with a knife. Very odd!! However I think AF is on her way , so maybe it's me being too sensitive. 

Anyway, hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Anna - so glad to hear that the move went well! Please post some photos when you get a chance! Sorry to hear about poor Jo! Yes, sleep deprivation SUCKS! All I can say is WOW on the day care situation. You would think that given this economy that they would be bending over backwards to make sure that parents are happy because there is always another daycare that your child can go to. Sorry you have to deal with that and good for you for not telling them off! LOL

Angela - I hear you on the list making! That is one of my favorite things to do LOL. You are correct, I don't think that you can ever truly have everything you need, but I think the 2nd time around, you do know what works and what doesnt. Also, you are already used to getting up in the middle of the night so it won't be such a foreign concept and a shock to your system LOL. Well, I hope that you are able to deliver at 38 weeks (whenever that may be depending on what your perinatologist says LOL). Keep us posted as to what happens at Thursdays appointment!

AFM - I am having a friend come over tonight to help with Katelyn when she wakes up. I hate to do it, but I just am not functioning well and she will literally be on my boob for like 3-4 hours with like a 10-15 minute break in between. So for tonight Mommy will try to sleep. I have been extremely moody lately and full of rage because of the lack of sleep. So I am trying anything I can. Also, I think AF is coming for me soon so that is exacerbating the situation. Either that or I am pregnant, but I am thinking that because of my mood swings (going from rage to weepy) it is AF LOL.

Rebekah - Where you been sweets? Miss ya!

Jules I am so happy that you started posting again - if you talk to Beth via FB tell her we miss her on here! Same for you Angela - when you speak with Laura tell her we miss her and would love to hear about the twins. 

I wish we had phone number/emails for all the other mommies and mommies to be who used to post regularly here. I miss everyone and it would be great to hear all about how they are doing and their babies.

Ok, I may try and go run out to my car to nap...I wish!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Steph, I meant to write about this earlier, but I keep f


----------



## pablo797

Flipping phone!!!

... As I was saying ... I keep forgetting to post. I weaned Jo off night feedings (bottle) a few months ago and this was my strategy. First since it seemed she was feeding out of comfort and not need, when I would normally have given her a bottle at night I started off by giving her a paci and rocking her back to sleep the way I would have if feeding. I did this for about a week. Then I transitioned to giving her a paci and standing with her for a few minuets, decreasing time, and then putting her back to bed. Another week on this one. Then I would just go in, leave her in her crib, lay her back down giving her a paci and pat her back or shhhh her back to sleep. Again decreasing the time. Finally I let her cry a little and she very quickly learned to put herself back to sleep. It's a gradual approach but I couldn't let her cry it out either. With each approach you gradually decrease the amount of time your with her so she gets used to helping herself back to sleep and becomes less dependent on you. Hope it helps. If there's one thing I've learned it's that no one approach works for every body and every mom / baby situation is different and special. Do what is in your heart and it's hard to go wrong. 

Have a good one!!

P.s. I am a self professed list maniac!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Steph, I've been around. We're planning Amelia's party this weekend so it's been hectic cleaning the house. Today we didn't go to Library class because there was too much to do. We DID go to grandma and grandpa's so she had fun there.

Tonight has been awful! It's 130am and Amelia is showing no signs of going down to bed for us. We've tried EVERYTHING. She usually falls asleep after we rock her. She'll fall asleep and wake up immediately crying. We gave her some tylenol because I think it's a molar coming through that's bothering her. THEN after trying to rock her again we brought her out and gave her a bottle while we're listening to light classical music. She really is fighting us tooth and nail about sleeping.

As for the vegan thing. It is working for me. I've been trying for 10 years and have never seen results like this. We'll see how well it continues. 

We have been looking into almond milk or an alternative to dairy and soy. The pediatrician is against it. They said aside from soy and dairy the only other alternative is breast milk. Doug actually got miffed by the nurse that called us today. She told us Amelia was 20lbs and underweight. I felt as though they were telling us they'd turn us in if we refused Amelia cows milk or soy. I couldn't believe my ears. How odd. Especially when something like Flax milk has Omega 3's which help brain function and it's all natural versus what they put in cows milk artificially. I get the seed and nut issue with allergies but from what the office said, they knew NOBODY who was vegan who raised their child on alternative milk. It was like we were being nailed for wanting the best nutrition for our daughter and being told that if we didn't accept the toddler formula (which is being pushed by yet another industry) we were in turn neglecting our child. Are you kidding me?? Are there any pediatrician or Dr.'s in this area that aren't shoved up an industry and getting kick backs like 4 course meals and mega bucks because they push drugs and such on their patients?

While I agree a vegan lifestyle isn't for everyone with the history Doug and I carry. I with Diabetes and Hypothyroid as well as PCOS and Doug with cardiac history where every male on his side has had a heart attack by 40 and put on meds early on as well as multiple stents, we believe this will start Amelia in the right direction eating a healthy diet for the medical history she has. If she decides later to eat meat, then we're not against it. It's all basic nutrition we're working on.

What I really DON'T GET is how Dr.'s keep saying how children are getting fatter and fatter with high likelihood of diabetes, etc. Yet they do not even know anything about nutrition and preventative care. OR choose to ignore it because lets face it, It's their business. Some say to make patients well others maybe to keep them dependent on drugs so they will need them. One drug has side effects so you have to have another to get rid of the side effects of that drug and so on and so forth.

I'm honestly not sure WHAT we're going to do about this situation. Doug is actually going to contact one of the Authors of the book he's read who is an actual Dr. and ask him about this subject. He has several grandchildren and his son is an author to a vegan cookbook. Maybe if we can get some insight from other vegan families, maybe through education Doug and I can do what we think is best for Amelia and not what Dr.'s fully rely on through industry education on THEIR products.

Well, we seem to be having a rough night. It's 2am and Amelia is screaming her lungs out with Doug in the nursery. We're tag teaming it so I'm grateful we have each other to rely on. We get through rough nights like these when we work together. I'm so grateful God blessed me with such a kind, loving and patient man.

Anna, I'd get rid of them as well. Sounds like they were rude to you over something so trivial. 

Steph, I miss you too darlin. 

Angela, I'm interested to see what the Dr.'s say about the weight. 

Off I go to see if Doug needs any help.

Love to you all!


----------



## pablo797

MA, you and I are dealing with similar sleep issues. Jo is cutting her molars as well and we had yet another rough night of screaming. She slept better between crying bits, but man oh man am I tired. 

I am really surprised at your doctor. Like you said child hood obesity is a real problem. We started Jo on 2% milk because she has a family history of heart disease and most kids get enough fat from other sources. My doctor was hugely supportive of it. I would think that a long as Amelia gets all the vitamins and minerals and calories she needs they would be more than supportive. Did they back their objections up with any research?? If there's a real and legitimate objection that's one thing, but if their just stuck in the standard quo, back county state of mind, then forget them. I agree with you too many doctors are in the back pockets of pharmaceutical companies, it is sad but true. Stick to your guns, your intentions are correct and unless someone can give you a legitimate reason for not going vegan then do what you think best. Jo has been vegan by default, except for milk, as she isn't feeling well and just not into food these days. Btw, how long is Amelia?? She and Jo are about the same weight and Jo is 30+" and the doc said her weight is just fine. 

Anyhow, nothing to tell other than really tired. We tried to use the fireplace in the basement this morning and DH filled the house with smoke. Something is wrong with it, ah the first test of home ownership. 

Have a good day!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Is the flu closed Anna? Check to be sure it's open. 

As for the Pediatrician. Well, So far we've only dealt with the Dr.'s conditions through the nurses who are quite young and keep telling us they have NEVER dealt with this issue. They're basically making calls not really giving any other reasons as to why they come to their conclusions. They think WE have to come to them with reasons behind why we're making these decisions. It's really quite concerning. What should have rung a bell was when we were talking to the practitioner about not getting Amelia the chicken pox vaccine and her telling me I HAVE to because she needs it for school. When I told her she's being homeschooled it shut her right up. It's almost like we have no right to make decisions on our daughters health and well-being outside of their morals. It's scary since I've already said they're up pharmaceutical companies bums having 4 course meals while they're "educated" on the latest medicines.

Doug and I are still doing some research. She's going to get her yearly shots but I'm guessing we'll be off to yet another pediatricians office. I hate moving like this. I'd like to stay with someone but I'm not willing to leave my daughters health and well being to an office that only gives me "we've never dealt with people like you" before instead of some kind of good answer. It's just disturbing. 

Not much going on here either. We had a ROUGH night last night. I've NEVER seen Amelia so in pain. 430am she woke screaming. I gave her some motrin and rocked her just telling her mommy and daddy were here. She finally fell asleep. Tonight has been good so far. She is whiney but nothing like yesterday where there was no comforting here in the night.

Love to you all...


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - I must day I am so embarrassed I haven't been on in such a stinking long time. I think of you all often but something always pulls me away when I want to sit down and reply and then so much time has passed that I feel awful. :( I literally left bed to come and reply - I can't sleep and Charlie has a cold (and we alllll know men when they get sick....world is ENDING! lol).

I've had an eventful time of it though - we have had conjunctivitis and dacrocystitis - which is a fancy way of saying an infected tear duct. We were on a second round of e-mycin ointment for the conjunctivitis and it just wasn't going away so we went back to see the flippin nurse practitioner who said: you need to finish out the ointment and call on tuesday. I said: it's getting WORSE and was told again to call tuesday (this practitioner is not normally in this office, thank God) and on leaving, she said: well, if he gets a fever or it swells, call sooner but he'll be fine, call Tuesday. Well, that was a Friday, we woke up after a looong night on Saturday morning and his little eye was swollen shut with puss coming out of it and was as big as an egg! I immediately called and got in to see a doctor who knew immediately and prescribed a liquid that cleared it right up in a few days. We just finished it up the other night. phew! 

We just had our 6-month (ok, done 1.5 months late!) photo shoot today! He is so adorable! I crocheted a sailor hat that is in some pics, adorable! I am working on his halloween costume now! And already planning his 1st bday! He's got 3 teeth, the other top one is almost through. And he just started saying dada but just in babble! ahhh my little love.

Our schedule looks like this: 
he gets up about 7:30, has a 5oz bottle with Charlie who keeps him up for an hour (mostly trying to feed him, Poppy won't eat much for him lately!) and after an hour, he brings him to our room where I am able to get a little more sleep and plops him on the bed with me where he promptly falls asleep for another hour or more (lately it's been almost 2 hours). 
Then we get up around 10ish, and has 6 oz of cereal with 3 oz of veggies or fruit. 
Plays a bit then a nap around 1pm - 2pm or sometimes more if he didn't go too long in the am nap. 
Another 6.5-7 oz bottle at 2:30-3pm, 
another nap at 4 for about 45 mins. 
Then 3.5 oz cereal, 3 oz fruit, and a 3-4 oz bottle at 6. 
sometimes if he is tired, we do a short power nap of 20-30 mins around 7pm but we're getting away from that now. 
then we follow all that up with a 7oz bottle at 9pm.
He's asleep by 9:40 (most nights we put him to bed drowsy but still awake) the latest and stays asleep until about 7:30 in the AM, sometimes 8! He's a good sleeper and eater! He gets about 32-35oz formula (some mixed with cereal) a day. No wonder why he's 20lbs solid!

Just God forbid I try to have him nap in his crib when he's still awake. SCREAM. I love the swing. easy-peasy.

I know last time I was on, I was LATE...as in very late. turns out I was just late :) we were just not trying but not preventing. But starting next month we are going to try to do it all over again. :thumbup: Am I crazy? Am I loony? sure am, and loving it! :haha:

what else, what else........ohh, I just finished a contract project work for my former boss! woo-hoo! I was asked to work 80 hours and I got that 80 hours in during his naps and at night - got it all done in a week and a half. I'm happy to still have my hand in it and they are going to try to get me back again soon - which is great! Money comes in handy for Christmas coming as I still haven't adjusted to not having a job and therefore my "own" money to buy Charlie's christmas gifts! 

Not much else new, which sounds terrible after I keep saying: Oh I'm so busy!!!! We are tying to plan an outing to do apple picking, which should be a blast with him and also trying to get to King Arthur (you know, the baking flour people!) in VT for the day - we are trying to figure out how to do the 3 hour trip with him! Meanwhile, I see some people I know on fb with many little ones going AWAY or out for the whole day. How the hell?? I swear sometimes it's a damn Olympic event just to get to the supermarket with him sometimes!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Ahh, I've missed you all....I wanted to come vent so many times (after visiting with sisters who get annoyed when I refuse to go anywhere after 5pm...hello, dinner then bedtime routine!!!!) We are seeing them this Sat for a Mass for their mom who passed away last year. Should be LOADS of F.U.N. :nope: On a positive note, my mom has been so good! loves to see Poppy and is much better now. PHEW.

Angela - holy cats! SOOOOOO close! love the ultrasound. love.

Big welcome to Flutterbee!!! Congrats on your news! 

HELLOOOOOOO to everyone else, gosh, I've missed you: Angela, Jules, Bek, Anna (LOVE Jo!), Steph, who have I missed, I know I've missed someone! You know I love ya, even if I forgot to put you down here. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

time to go back to hubby - I swear, they make me laugh, such big strong men turn to such babies when sick. I now have to baby Charlies to take care of! :happydance::haha:

Beth


----------



## newmarriedgal

ahhh I forgot one more thing:

I need a knee replacement. CRAP! Figures. Not sure when I can do it but now I have 2 drs (reg and 2nd opinion) telling me this...... going back in mid-Oct for more details (on whether a full or partial) but I knew it was coming. At least one needs to be done sooner rather than later, the other one can wait longer. My kneecap has slipped down and catches every time I bend it. Stinks, totally stinks. With trying to get pg again, who the heck knows when I can have it done. 

Oh and I'm going to a pain clinic for my fractured-and-now-healed-improperly-after-4-painful-years tailbone. I think that adjective explains it all!

ok, going to bed now!

xx beth


----------



## animalcracker

Hi girls!!:hi:

Rebekah &#8211; I am so excited about Amelia&#8217;s upcoming birthday party and can&#8217;t wait to hear all about it; I just LOVE the Carnival theme!:thumbup::happydance:

I&#8217;m sorry Amelia is having a hard time with her molars. Like you, I rock Gabriella to sleep every night and then sneak her into her crib. :haha: It&#8217;s working, but my friend is telling me that I&#8217;m going to regret rocking her! She&#8217;s going to expect it all the time. But it&#8217;s my favorite time of day, I don&#8217;t want to give it up LOL:cloud9:

I&#8217;m surprised to hear that your pediatrician is not open to discussing anything other than cow&#8217;s milk. Ugh. Honestly &#8211; it&#8217;s true what you and others have said; don&#8217;t get me started on healthcare in this country as it is a for-profit industry. Doctors are indeed in the back-pockets of the pharmaceutical companies so they push their products. 

I have a follow up appointment with Gabriella&#8217;s pediatrician on Monday to ensure her ear infection is gone &#8211; I am more than happy to ask about alternatives to cow&#8217;s milk for you and see what their stance on it is.

Angela &#8211; your bump pic is SO cute! You are ALL belly!! :flower::hugs:

Beth! It&#8217;s so great to see you here! :hugs: We've missed you! I am so sorry about poor Charlie&#8217;s eye but happy to hear he is doing better. 

I hear you about the &#8216;man cold.&#8217; My Tony is sick right now (he has a little sniffle, but in his eyes, he&#8217;s on death&#8217;s door! :wacko:LOL!)

I&#8217;m so sorry you need a knee replacement. My boss at work is having a knee replacement on the 15th October and will be out for a few weeks too. He&#8217;s had bad knees since he was a kid and was putting it off. Ugh, I can understand why you keep putting it off, it&#8217;s a major operation. 

I love that you are trying to get pregnant again &#8211; I have everything crossed for you!!:happydance:

As for me, all is well! My beauty is doing much better and is back to her happy, playful self! :cloud9: 

I wanted to ask some advice about table food. G is now 7 months and 3 weeks old and I have been trying to introduce table foods to her but she wants nothing to do with it! [-( She is on stage 2 solids and chows down like a fiend, but anything with texture in it? Forget it! [-X [-( 

I&#8217;ve tried mashed bananas, little bites of mozzarella cheese, peaches, potatoes &#8211; she refuses! She also hates the puffs! Is it too early to introduce these foods to her? My doctor told me to start trying and see how she does with it, but she&#8217;s just not interested. How old were your babies when they started eating table foods? Should I keep trying?

Also, I had bought her several sippy cups to see how she did with them, but she doesn't want anything to do with them either - she completely bypassed them and is now drinking water directly out of regular cups which I am getting such a kick out of! :haha:

She has a little friend at daycare called Kayla (who is 11 months old) and just started walking - they are so cute together! When I pick her up from daycare, she's sitting with Kayla and the teacher on the mat playing with Kayla. The teacher is teaching them both to wave hello and bye-bye, it's so cute! LOL

I hope you guys are having a happy Thursday - the weekend is almost here, woo-hoo!! :happydance: 

Hi to Steph and Flutterbee !! Have a great day everyone!!
:hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

I'm popping in to try and catch up while Ethan naps and before our ultrasound at 2 today! I'm so excited to see our little guy again and get some official opinions on his current size, the kidney issue and our prognosis from there. Then, tomorrow I go to my OB only I see the new dr. in the practice, so I am planning to keep my questions to general ones as would rather discuss specifics with my own dr. It's just a hunch at this point, but at this moment, I sort of feel like we may end up being induced again (based on his size; hopefully I can avoid BP problems this time around). We know I was able to deliver a 7.5 pound baby, but I'd rather not push it much beyond that! :wacko: :dohh: and my dr. is very adamant about inducing past a certain size... so we shall see. It's not my preferred path, but neither is ending up in c-section if I can avoid it. My epidural did not fully take the last time and I am frightened of the idea of having to be rushed to an emergency section without solid pain blocking. So I'm hoping to have a better feel for how things may go, after this week's appointments. I'll update after today's if the dr. tells us anything noteworthy.

Happily, Ethan went back to the ortho yesterday and was cleared to take off his boot. He is one happy little boy to be free of that thing LOL! 

So glad to see Beth and Jules back! I will write to Laura and CJ and try to encourage them to come back as well. I love our group but like all of you, miss our other ladies too! :flower:

Jules and Beth, man colds are the WORST. I think one of the funniest descriptions of that phenomenon that I've ever heard comes from Vicki Iovine, the author of the "Girlfriend's Guide" series of books. She said whenever she comes down with something, her husband gets it worse. So she said something like "if she gets bronchitis, he gets pneumonia... because while he might otherwise be expected to lovingly care for his sick pregnant wife, no one would expect a man at death's door with pneumonia to take care of a chubby woman with a little bit of a cough!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I STILL laugh when I think about that story! Hope both husbands are well soon! 

Jules, on the textures, you may recall Ethan could not tolerate ANY textured food until well after his first birthday. I was really getting worried, but his dr. kept assuring me he would gobble foods down when ready. So DON'T stress over it like I did! Just keep offering, but if she refuses it, know that it's probably just that she is not ready for textures. And that's totally fine! Once Ethan WAS ready, he took off chowing down and now regularly shoves three goldfish in his mouth at one time :dohh: :rofl: :dohh: Just know it will happen when she is ready. Things I started him with were (per dr. advice) soft, not crunchy - so tiny pieces of cheese, banana, cooked carrot, noodles, peas, things like that. Soon he was able to eat rotisserie chicken (which he LOVES) and things like berries, cheerios, etc. These days he eats most anything, but I still watch the bite size. 

Beth ,I'm so sorry about your knees honey! (and your tailbone!) One of our executives at my former job had a knee replacement, and I know it's not an easy recovery, but he does feel MUCH better now. And how exciting that you will be TTC!!! I'm SO happy to hear that! :happydance: can't wait to see the new photos! :hugs:

Anna, so sorry Jo is sick again. I feel your pain completely because I just know we'll be in for another round of it this fall and winter with Ethan. He loves the mornings at church so much and I hate to deny him the socialization... I just wish it didn't come with GERMS! And don't hesitate to go with your gut on the daycare thing. There are MANY daycare options and you should not have to stay at a place you don't feel 100% comfy with. So happy to hear the move went well and so excited to see pics when you feel like sharing some! 

Bek and Steph, I'm so sorry about the teething/sleeping issues! I wish I could offer helpful advice here, but what we did may not work for everyone. I think I honestly just got blessed with a GREAT sleeper and we never had to go through the business of rocking him to sleep each night (except in the very early newborn days where we would rock during night feedings). My little guy is like his mommy - LOVES his bed (when he is tired) and happily goes there as long as it's that time of day! Even my mother in law is baffled as to how we set up such a great sleeper, and I keep telling her it's not anything I did...God just knows that this particular girl does NOT do well on no sleep! :rofl: So, while we do have many nights where he wakes us, we rarely intervene and he usually goes right back to sleep. He did go through a phase maybe 7-10 months where he would wake up looking for his paci, and be unable to find it himself, so we kept having to go in, but that was all he wanted (no rocking needed) and we were both thankful when he learned to locate it himself! :haha: I wish you both lots of love and hugs and sympathy as I know it SUCKS to have your sleep so disrupted. I know I'll be miserable again during the newborn phase and am just hoping I can keep better perspective this time - knowing there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

Bek, I would not stop until you find a pediatrician you are completely comfortable with... that relationship is far too important for you to have to settle for someone whose philosophy (or even personality - like me with the Dragon Lady dr. in our practice - doesn't match yours well). I'd insist on an explanation from the dr. if they disagree with your proposed choices - in fact, the one thing I will grudgingly give Dragon Lady is that, when she found out Ethan's leg was actually broken, she was calling me DAILY and giving me her cellphone (and answering when I called!) to check up on him and follow how things were going with the ortho. I think she knew she missed a big one, but still... I was surprised at the level of service LOL! So don't stop shopping docs till you are 100% satisfied. There are too many available to settle. And good luck with the party this weekend!! I can't WAIT To see pictures! 

Steph, how did it go with your friend doing relief duty during the night? That is really sweet of her and I know you are probably relieved to get some good sleep! I really sympathize because I too get positively rageful and feel completely unable to control my emotions when I am so exhausted. You DO have to take care of YOU, too. It is hard for us to manage that sometimes but it must be done. I hope you got some rest and can work out a weaning plan; Anna's sounds great! 

Flutterbee, how are you doing honey? We miss you! 

Okay girls, I'm off to get things ready for our appt this afternoon. EThan should wake any time and I need to get some lunch into him before we go. 

Love and hugs!


----------



## pablo797

Beth, so good to hear from you!! So glad poppy is getting better, poor little guy!! It's so hard when they're sick. Hard when DH is sick too, big babies is right!

I can't wait to see the 6mo photos!! Congrats on TTC. It's amazing to even think of trying again, going through it all again, but I completely understand. 

So glad your mom had come around and good luck with the SILs! I know yet are a pain in your behind.

AFM, if you've caught up you know how frustrated I am with our daycare. This morning dropped off Jo and tried to get an answer to a question about scheduling and again got the attitude. This is a schedule for next week!! It's Thursday for crying out loud!! I kind of need to know!! Ahhhhh

Needless to say I'm kind of a poop or get off the pot kind of person so I'm going to stop complaining and look for a day care alternative. It's just not worth the daily frustration. 

Other than that, Jo woke up every two hours last night. This makes four nights in a row of bad sleep. Those teeth had better get done coming in soon or I am going to have to hire some night help so I can get some sleep. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!'


Anna


----------



## pablo797

Ok while I was posting Angela and Jules came on so...

Jules, Angela is right, don't stress over the age thing, when she is ready Gabby will move onto finger foods. All kids develop at different rates, she'll get there.

Angela, good luck today!!! Don't stress the kidney issue. We had some ultra sound issues with Jo's kidney's too and it turned out be nothing, just different body parts grow at different rates. 

Wish I had energy for more. Do u think anyone would notice if I closed my store door and took a nap behind the counter??

Adios!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rofl...Anna I feel for you my friend! I am SO flipping tired! yesterday was okay but tonight is going downhill fast. She HAS been in the bedroom sleeping for 2 hours straight so I'm hoping this means she'll be okay. Worst case, her long nap could mean she's up all night with us. :rofl: I can tell it's her molar again. At this point we've been going strong with teeth coming in a month and a half straight. I'd like to swear right now. :rofl:

Jules, I'm with the rest of them. She's not ready. She'll let you know. Keep trying to give her something every couple of weeks to see if she plays with it or puts it in her mouth. You'll know then. Same thing with potty training. Some kids like it, some don't. You'll know!

Speaking of potty training. Amelia poo'd her first time today with daddy! :happydance: It's coming along nicely so far. She's learning the feeling and hearing the sound of going on the big girl potty. We have a potty dance and LOTS of praise. We'll see how this continues but so far, so good!

Angela, it's 530pm so I'm waiting to hear if there was anything new on the baby front. Excited that we're getting close!

Beth, I wanted to answer last night but it took all the energy I had to just push the "thank you" button. :rofl: I can't BELIEVE you have to have knee surgery. Oh how I'm so sorry! Praying all goes smoothly and your recovery will be a swift one. I see pics of the little guy on FB and he's just so adorable. What a cutie-pie!



Your all NEVER going to believe this but....as I was leaving the house this morning I got a phone call from the pediatricians office. The nurse said the newest Dr. called and said SHE was familiar with alternative milks and would work with us. We have an appointment next week and she'll discuss the milks we spoke about. She wants to get Amelia's growth chart and work from there. Amelia has ALWAYS been petite so she's only 20 lbs right now. She's been consistent with her growth chart though. 

I couldn't believe my ears after the horrible call we had the day before. Must be they were discussing our lifestyle with the Dr.'s and the only one willing to try to work with us is the younger Dr. I'm still nervous about the other nurses we spoke with. We're going to hear them out at Amelia's yr visit and if we still don't feel comfortable we'll find another one as Angela suggested. With all the other Pede's out there, someone should be a fit SOMEWHERE. :lol:

THEN as we were out, my husband got a ticket. It was annoying. 2 female sheriff's were out and they were pulling people over NON-STOP!! It was in a section that goes from 30 mph to a 50 mph. They were quite sneaky and jerky about it. As soon as they nailed US, they nailed another one and kept going on and on and on. I was MIFFED! I asked why we were stopped and she ignored me altogether (I wasn't the driver) THEN after demanding license and registration from Doug she asked him if he knew WHY he was pulled over. What a [email protected]##!! Are you kidding me you little snot?!

It just so happens one of the husbands of a nurse that works with Doug was ALSO pulled over around the SAME time. We're going to fight it. Doug's never had a ticket or anything on his license. These ladies were OBVIOUSLY out for quota and doing it in a shoddy way!!

Well, it's a nice sunny day. Once baby bear gets up I'm going to take her for a walk. 

Praying everyone gets rest tonight!

P.S. Jules and Steph, I LOVE to rock my sweet girl too. Jules, I don't care if it comes to haunt me. I love this time with her. I sit with her and pray then sing to her. She falls asleep and I'm still praying in the dark. I'll rock her as long as she'll let me. They're not going to be this young forever. 10 years of trying for a baby and I don't think spending this quality time with our babies will be forever and it will be cherished by us and the kids. I remember being rocked as an older kid too. My dad and my gram would do it more than my mom. Gram especially. I had some very lovely moments with her that I'll cherish forever. So don't feel guilty about those moments. You'll remember them the rest of your life!!!

Love and :hug: to you all!

P.S., can't wait to share pics with you all either! I think it's coming along nicely now. I'm nervous but excited.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Everyone!

Rebekah - YAY!! Amelia's bday and party are this weekend. How exciting. I know it will be a wonderful success! Also, yeah, I would keep looking for a pediatrician that you are comfortable with and that won't make you feel like you are doing something wrong with how you want to parent YOUR child! Also, I hope that Amelia is feeling better and that you ALL have a goodnights rest tonight!

Beth - Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back (set to the tune of Welcome Back, Kotter!)LOL. It is so good to hear from you and about Poppy! I can't believe how big he is getting. That is wonderful. Looking forward to seeing the photos from the shoot! Sorry to hear about your knee replacement surgery. Also, I hope that your husband feels better soon (your's too Jules!). 

In response to Angela's post, I saw a cartoon on facebook that said Mom and Dad sick with a cold. It showed a mom fully dressed ready for work standing up next to the bed, holding a baby in one arm, a tissue in the other hand and red nose. Then it showed the dad in bed laying down, a thermometer in his mouth, cough medicine all around, an old fashion water cooler on his head, and book that said "Last Rites" in his hand. I laughed so much and then showed it to my hubby and said "this is pretty accurate!". My mom always tells me that Mommy's don't get sick and now I understand what she means! LOL.

Jules - I agree with Angela on the food thing for Gabby. She just may not be ready yet for textured food. Keep trying though as you may something she likes. It took Katelyn until she was about 10 months before she would eat a cheerio (now it is just about her favorite food, althoug the goldfish seem to be movng up that spot - Angela - Katelyn shoves as many as she can into her mouth too! LOL). Does she eat yogurt? I know that isn't really "solid" but it is a bit thicker than some of the pouches. For the potatoes, are they truly mashed potatoes (with the milk and butter) or a potato just kinda mashed up? When we started Katelyn out, she didn't like food that was mashed with a fork, but she did like real mashed/whipped potatoes. I didn't think she would be able to tell the difference, but she did. You seem to be trying all the right foods, just keep trying. Like Angela said, don't stress over it as she will eat in her own time and once she starts, you won't be able to keep her off your plate. For some reason the food on Mommy and Daddy's plate tastes much better than the food on their own plate LOL. 

Angela - Awesome news about Ethan's boot! I know he is happy to be back to walking/running as usual. BTW, how did it go at the Dr's today? Is everything look good? are you measuring ahead like they thought at the 4D image place? Thanks for asking about Katelyn's "sleep training" lol. My friend is going to help out until Saturday so, I will be getting some good sleep tonight and tomorrow at least. Hopefully, this will start the weaning process. I have been reading up on how to wean, etc. However, most of the weaning information is for when you are trying to wean a 4-6 month old. They give you info like once you start them on solids, beging to drop your feeding...I'm like, that is NOT useful! I basically only nurse at night (albeit ALL night), so dropping my feeding is basically just stopping LOL. 

Anna - Yes, it sounds like it is time to switch to a new Day Care. I am sorry that Jo has been up every two hours. I really do feel you pain. I am like Jules, I rock Katelyn to sleep every night and then put her into her crib. I also got in the bad habit of bringing her into our bed around 3am because I didn't want to sit in the rocking chair for hours on end. This is probably why the child doesn't sleep all night now, because of my laziness. But man, I get so sleepy. I actually don't really mind her being in our bed for a few hours in the morning (3-6:30am), it is the constant nursing the drives me bananas! I should PM you my phone number, then you can text me when you are up with Jo LOL (Rebekah you can get in on this too, especially since you are 3 hours ahead, well 2 for Anna, 6 am is prime time waking hour in CA LOL). 

AFM - same ole same ole. Still tryng to get Katelyn to sleep through the night. I am also starting to work on my Chrismas list for my family. I want to have all my neices and nephews out of the way by November so all I am concentrating on is Katelyn and my Hubby - and decorating my house LOL. My siblings keep telling me not to worry about getting their kids stuff, but I was Auntie for a looooong time and spoiled them all. Now I wouldn't feel right if I didn't get them anything. I am also going to start some craft projects with Katelyn in a few weeks. I want to make some pumpkin and other cute little Halloween items (nothing scary) and then for Thanksgiving I am going to trace her hand on some felt and make Turkey napkin holders. I can't wait! I have all these craft books from an art video game I did YEARS ago (I was like 25) and I have been waiting for when I had kids to make something. I am also going to have Katelyn make a Christmas ornament. I want to start a family tradition that we all make a Christmas ornament (or at least Katelyn) every year and it goes on the tree. I am NOT a crafty/artsy person AT ALL, but I LOVE to do arts and craft projects. I will keep you posted on how it goes. 

Flutter how are you doing? You should be done with 1st Trimester soon? How is school and work? I know that you are busy with both. 

Hi to everyone else. It is almost Friday YIPEEE!!!!!! Ok, I think I have filled my quota of exclamation points in this post! LOL.

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - I think we posted at the same time. Gonna have to read your post and then add more comments LOL


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - That is awesome news on the Dr front. Please let us know how your meeting with her goes. Sorry to hear about Doug getting a ticket and definitely fight it. Fanastic news on the potty training front. I haven't even started thinking about potty training Katelyn. I figured I would buy a potty for her for Christmas (just what she wants LOL). 

Oh I don't feel guilty about rocking her to sleep. I, like you, will do it as long as I can. My favorite thing is to hold her and look at her sweet face when she is sleeping. I always say prayers for her and then kiss her little cheeks, give her a snuggle and then lay her down. 

Rebekah we have two very sleep resistent kids. Katelyn is like Amelia, even with TYLENOL she still will WAKE UP! It is unbelieveable. I did send you all the link to the book Go the F*&K to sleep sleep didn't I. If not, here it 
is...

https://idigitalcitizen.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/go-the-fuck-to-sleep-pdf.pdf

I know I can relate to this and if this book is any indication we have several more YEARS of hoping our kids go the F to sleep LOL!!!! ENJOY!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh and this is the audio version narrated by Samuel L. Jackson

https://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81588689/


----------



## rottpaw

Lol steph I have not listened to it yet but can guess it must be hilarious! Will check it out tomorrow! 

Really quick but thanks ladies for asking how it went today - everything looks great, just still a borderline (minor) issue on te right kidney... Dr will recheck one more time at 36 wks then they resume checking after baby is born. Baby looks great but is already a whopping 5lbs 6oz!!!! No wonder I feel like I am going to explode!!! They said he is growing normally and it is not a gestational diabetes type of growth pattern so tht is good, he is just a huuuuge baby!!

Okay more later love you girls!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> he is just a huuuuge baby!!

He's just "husky" mommy. :lol: He'll come out with a football in his hands. :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## animalcracker

Hey girls!

HAPPY FRIDAY!!:happydance:

Steph - I just heard Samuel L Jackson's reading of 'Go the &^#%! to Sleep' that you posted and I was LMAO!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:It's so freaking funny - I love Samuel's voice. 

Angela - so glad to hear all is okay with the scan and whoa-mama! What a big baby LOL! :winkwink: Not too long to go now - I remember what it felt like being SO big you're going to burst! :pop:For me it was hard to breathe too near the end - but you look oh-so-cute with that belly mama! :flower::hugs: Also, I am so pleased to hear that Ethans boot is off  it must be a relief for you and Ethan!

Thanks Angela, Steph, Bek and Anna on the feedback about the table foods. :thumbup: I feel better about that now and I guess I will keep trying. Steph, I did not add any milk or butter to the mashed potato that I tried to feed her - it was just the soft center of the potato mashed slightly (and cooled down). She picked a little up and threw it on the carpet :dohh: Speaking of throwing, I swear G likes watching me pick things up. She throws her pacifier or whatever toys are in front of her and I go to pick them up, she laughs and does it again. Yes ladies, my child enjoys playing fetch with me :haha:

Anna, I am so sorry to hear that Jo is sick. I also read on Facebook that Beths Charlie has a cold too. Its SO hard when they are sick. I also agree that its a good idea to find a new Daycare  what the frig is it with their hostility? That would make me so frustrated!:growlmad:

Bek  I am SO impressed with Amelias potty training.:thumbup: How old was she when you first started? Did you just get a potty and sit her on it? How was she the first time? If you dont mind, I would love to know how you started her off on potty training and how you go about it. Also, what potty did you purchase; I know there are so many on the market. 

I do agree 100% with your thoughts about rocking our babies to sleep. They are only going to be this small for a short time and I absolutely savor the time with her. The hours I spend with G after I pick her up at daycare at 4pm are honestly the best part of my day. We sit in her room and I take out her big toy box and we play. Then she eats, I give her a bath (and oh my, she LOVES her bath!) and then we settle down to read a story and we talk until she falls asleep in my arms. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Bek, best of luck with the party this weekend! I cant wait to hear all about it and see pictures!!:happydance:

So I am joining the ranks along with the rest of you tired ladies today  G spent a good portion of last night talking to herself in her crib! I sleep with the monitor next to me on the night stand and could hear her in there babbling away! I also have a little Disney chime toy hanging on the side of her crib and she shimmied down to the end of her crib to bat at it. So all night, she was talking to herself and batting at the little chime toy! Honestly it was very cute but I am oh so tired today!!:coffee:

Speaking of Disney - ladies I wanted to share something with you  my G seems to LOVE Disney princesses. She is entranced by them when she sees them on the TV and I found out today that if you write to Disney character, you will get a postcard in return! I absolutely plan on doing this with G when she is older (hopefully they still have it in place!). I wanted to share it in case any of your daughters feel the same way about Disney characters or the Disney Princesses. You can write to them and get a postcard back! Here is the link: https://www.couponingtodisney.com/2...isney-character-and-get-a-postcard-in-return/

So thats about it from me! I am SO thankful it is Friday  its been a busy week! I am so excited about the holiday season  our first holiday season with our beautiful daughter. :cloud9: :yipee:Halloween through New Years is mine and my husbands favorite time of year and we will be going all out with the decorations this year!!:happydance:

Love to all!
:hug:


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

Woohoo Friday!!! 

Just to agree with everyone else, I too rock Jo to sleep every night and it's my favorite part of the day too. Their just so sweet and like you all said their only this small once. Espically for me who is only planning on having one, I cherish the time too much, consequences be damned. 

Angela, that is one big baby!! So glad the scan went well. Almost there girl! Hang in there. How is DH? Feeling any better?

Steph, I am not really crafty either but am TOTALLY looking forward to Halloween and Christmas. Now that we're In the new house I wonder if we'll have trick or treaters. Also can't wait for the Christmas tree thing!! I should hang lights in the aspens now so that we don't have to do it when it's freezing. Love the ornament idea!! 

Jules, I have read that the throwing thing is due to them learning object permanence. But I like fetch better!! I am sorry you were up all night. She's so cute though. If Jo is awake she cries, but every once in a while she'll lay in her crib and chatter away. I just wonder what their thinking.??

Ma, glad for the doctor turn around hope it works out ok. So excited for Amelia's party!! Happy birthday little girl!! I'm sure it will go great and can't wait for pictures!

Beth, how's poppy?? How ate you today? Vso sorry to hear about the knee replacement. 

AFM, well I decided to check out their day cares and turned out there really aren't that many to ch


----------



## pablo797

Flipping phone...

Aren't that many to choose from, in fact there are hardly any that take infants, so looks like I'm stuck. So I am a strong believer in what you put out there is what you get back. So I emailed my daycare's director and was as kind a I could be and explained our scheduling situation in as plain and compassionate language as I could, and the response was very encouraging. So I feel better now and the staff was nicer this morning. You know the feeling when you do something that feels exactly like what your mother would do? Does this happen to anyone else? Anyway I DO NOT want to turn into my mother, and she would have continued to be negative and combative with the day care, so I feel as if I took the right step in attempting to defuse the situation instead of escalating it like my mother would have. I want Jo to learn how to resolve conflict without badgering or aggressiveness. That's not to say there aren't times for it, but pissing off the people you want something from is not the way to go. 

Anyhow, I babble, hope everyone has a good weekend. Excuse the typos, 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Speaking of typos I swear I know the difference between their, there, and they're,!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Just popping in really quick! 

Angela - glad that everything is ok and that baby is measuring a good size. Please keep us posted. Not long now!!!!

Jules - glad you liked the book! first time I read it I was crying from laughter. Thanks for sharing the Disney Princess link. Too funny about Gabby talking and playing in her crib. Well at least that is better than crying! LOL. 

AFM - my hubby just called to tell me that Katelyn fell down and hit her head. She has a tiny scratch, but there will be a bruise. My poor baby! She is always hitting her head when she falls :-(.

I will try to write more later.

Love,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna - I didn't see your response when I was typing mine. Glad you have a better feeling with the day care and I hope that it continues. Good for youfor "turning the other cheek" and deciding to diffuse. Great lesson to be teaching Jo!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.


Just a condensed post (if you can believe it). I'm on NO SLEEP. I literally couldn't sleep the night before. Doug has just 4 hours sleep. Amelia just had a nap at 4pm. The party went well. I can't believe she made out with toys and money (which is going into a 529 plan). I know where I could have done better and next year, I'm going to rent a place and have THEM deal with the party planning with exception to cake and a few decorations I'll make. 

Trial and Error.

It came out nice though. We were very pleased! Tired, but pleased.

Jules. We've been training her for a month now. She was 11 months when we started. I'm basically following elimination communication. I started sitting her on the pot when I went to the bathroom. She had clothes and diaper ON. Just to get her used to it. I did this for a week. Then when she could sit nicely and be used to the feeling I moved to going potty on the pot. I chose after each meal. USUALLY her first bm is after her morning meal. We did that one week with potty only and THEN moved to the following week if she did well with potty to the poo poo. Doug sits with her for about 15 to 20 minutes in the morning when she poo poo's. She's done it for a week now.She's learning what it feels like and how it sounds when she goes. THEN we always sing and do the potty dance. She knows she gets rewarded with fun when she goes. Now we're moving into doing this regularly with hopes we can starting doing this out in public. They have folding toilet tops that go in public toilets and then into a bag again to be cleaned. We use the Baby Bjorn with the back. It's good for them to feel comfortable so having a back helps so they don't lose balance on the toilet. I also like the bjorn because it has a piece in the center that comes up so that there are no spills. ESPECIALLY if you have a boy. The insert comes out and goes easily into the regular toilet. Easy Peasy.

Hope that helps.

I'm off for tonight. Happy Weekend!


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning girls! 

How is everyone? 

Bek, the party sounds like it was a success, but I know how exhausting it is. Hope you have gotten some rest this weekend. Cant wait to see pics!

We had a fun weekend, though busy. Saturday night we had friends over with their three kids (age 5, 3 and 10 months). I think hubby was a bit overwhelmed by the chaos - her kids are high energy (and tbh, not exactly very disciplined). I'm familiar with her kids so I was expecting it to be a bit crazy... He is STILL talking about it lol :haha: think he is hoping we go to their place next time! The oldest boy was basically running throughout the house in sock feet (we have hardwood floors) and the whole time I was terrified he would slip and hurt himself or one of the smaller kids. his mom tries to discipline and correct him but he just nods and then goes right back to throwing couch cushions, swinging his toy sword, and stomping on Ethan's toys :nope: the husband ignores them unless death is imminent. :wacko: the middle child, a girl, was clearly sick though my friend pronounced it to be a ragweed allergy... I am PRAYING that's all it was because she coughed all over everything in our house, including Ethan, all night long...if she is contagious, we will all be down for the count! :dohh: the baby, for his part, is adorable but I was so afraid he would get stepped on by the older kids; he was crawling and army crawling and her other kids were flying around him at top speed. Yikes!! All in all it was tons of fun, I'm just hoping no one gets sick. We shall see. Ethan was around lots of other kids this past week, so if he does come up sick it will be hard to pinpoint the cause lol. 

Meanwhile, we had our first oh-so-lovely experience with true kid vomiting yesterday (as opposed to baby spit up)...Ethan had just had some milk after waking from his morning nap. I didn't even hear a thing, that is how quiet he was, but I looked over and there was a puddle of puke right next to him in the den. :saywhat: he seems fine otherwise and there haven't been any repeats, but we are still trying to get the smell out this morning. Lovely!! I know this is only the first of many times that will happen. 

So, hope everyone had a great weekend! AFM, I slept a little better last night and was thankful for that! It's a rainy day here and looks like fall outside, so I'm making a crock pork roast and enjoying the morning with my little guy! 

Hugs to all!


----------



## pablo797

Wow slow on here lately.

How was everyone's weekend??

Ma, how did the birthday party go??!! Dying for pictures and the low-down. 

Angela, glad you got some rest and I hope Ethan doesn't get sick. Your dinner party sounds great if not a little chaotic. Glad you and DH survived the rowdy kids. It's a bit hard isn't it? Whenever I'm over at someone's house with multiple kids I wonder if all homes with a lot of kids are this out of control. Is it normal chaos? One of those things you say to yourself, when I have kids" then when u do have multiple kids your house becomes just as chaotic. Who knows.

AFM, had a good weekend. Finished mostly moving in and now finally really feeling settled. Jo is good and has moved up a level at daycare. She is saying a lot of "g" sounds. It sounds like she's saying golf all the time. Maybe she is, the masters was just on. Other than that, camping this weekend to get out of house mode and get away. Bored at work so just did a little on line shopping and bought Jo a personalized lunch box for daycare. Also got clothes labels As everything now needs to be labeled with her name, espically hats, mittens, jackets, blankets. I got sew in labels and iron on. Wondering if I'm being too ambitious? I can sew, but I'm no expert. 

Anyway, that's all and hope everyone is well. Hi to Steph, Jules and Beth!!

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi everyone!

Rebekah - Saw some photos on FB, but not enough. It sounds like you had a fun and tiring bday party. Exactly as it should be LOL. Can't wait to see more photos and hear more about it. Hopefully, you have been sleeping the past few days!!!

Angela - LOL at the kids gone running around everywhere. I think once you get more than 2 it is just going to be chaotic. I am sure the 10 month old is used to the older siblings racing around LOL (as well as being stepped and tripped on a few times!). Yes, next time do it at their house HA HA HA!!!

Anna - Sounds like you are settling in. Still waiting for some photos . That is awesome about Jo moving up in Daycare. Definitely do the iron on labels. I know how to sew, but with amount of crap you need to put labels on ironing will be faster and make your life easier. 

AFM - Still trying to get Katelyn from waking up every 3 hours at night. Some nights she will wake at 1 and then sleep until 5:30, other nights, it is 11, 2, and then 5. So frustrating! Maybe by the time she is 8 she will be sleeping through the night! LOL. We are having the baby shower for my 15 year old niece at my house on Sunday. I am hoping she gets some good stuff. One of my friends gave me a changing table, glider chair, stroller and carseat and a few other items already which I have passed on. So hopefully she gets some more good stuff like bottles, etc.

Will check back later!

Hi to Jules, Flutter, Beth, and anyone else who may be about (HA ;-)). 

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

OMG Rebekah - I just went to your FB page and saw some of the photos from the bday party. SO F'ing ADORABLE!!!!!!!! I love the activities the Barnum Animal Crackers! Wow such detail. It looked like a lot of fun! I really loved the lawn chairs for Amelia. WAAAAAY cute. It looked like you did an OUTSTANDING job. Ok, I really need to stop capitalizing everything that was really cool LOL.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone! The party went well. I was having a breakdown because things were still being set up while people were walking through the doors. Luckily my cousin (photographer) was patient with me. 

It was fun and turned out good. I've learned a little bit for next year which will be at a petting zoo farm. lol 

I haven't gotten the pics back from the photog yet. I'll share them once I get them. Right now the pics that were on facebook were a small amount we took and my other cousin Tiffany took. 

Amelia made out like a bandit. I was floored. Toys and money (which we're trying to figure out if we should put in a 529 plan.

Which brings me to this. Have any of you started a savings for your kids? I'd like to try the 529 and diversify for baby bear BUT what if she doesn't WANT to go to college? What if she'd rather a technical school or a SAHM? I'd like her to have a saving that she can use no matter which direction she chooses. Whether to buy a home, pay off student loans, pay for books or tuition, etc. Have any of you done something yet? We have to put her money somewhere. I'm trying to choose the right direction for her.

I haven't been on much because Doug is out of work for a couple days. The poison ivy he got has spread and is pretty bad. We're trying to use some things the Dr. has recommended. Otherwise he'll need to go to a dermatologist because it's spreading ALL over. It's itchy and red with anger.

Steph, I hope the sleeping issues get better. 

Anna, you don't have to be a pro to sew those labels. I bet they'll turn out just fine!

Angela, how are you?

HA, Twinks, everyone else, how are you all doing?? Miss hearing from you. :hug:

Beth, I see that both guys are sick. How are they doing today?

Well, I'm off for now. I will share the photo's once we get them. Steph, wait until you see the rest. There are some things you HAVEN'T seen yet. lol


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Rebekah, the party sounds (and looks, from fb) like it went beautifully! I am with you though - I think for Ethan's second we will have it somewhere that they bring food and cake to you LOL! So much work trying to get things decorated, food together, etc. And I think we put a lot of pressure on ourselves for the first birthday, wanting everything to be perfect when really, everyone just wants to see the baby and have some food! :haha: :rofl: We mommies are the only ones who notice and stress over every detail! At least I am sure that is how it went at our party. If I remember right, almost nothing went according to plan and it was still a fun party... we had scheduled it for 1 and had people showing up as early as 12 and as late as 2:30... so I learned to be ready for anything! :haha:

Anna, glad you are settling into the house, and yes, camping to get away for a weekend sounds awesome! It can get so overwhelming when you have moved and you just get sick of unpacking more boxes and cleaning more stuff etc. My perfectionism always kicks in on me and I always try to make it all perfect - cleaning things perfectly to start, finding the perfect place for everything, etc. and it takes me FOREVER. I DETEST moving and hope never to move again, or at least not for many years!

Steph, the nights sound rough but I am right there with you, if it makes you feel any less lonely! :haha: Lately I am waking up just about every hour and a half, and that assumes I even get to or stay asleep to begin with...hope you can get Katelyn weaned soon and you will both be more comfy. Hang in there my friend!

Jules, how are you honey? :hugs:

Beth, I hope BOTH your sickies get well soon! It is so hard when the littles are sick, and then sick hubbies make it even harder. Hugs! 

AFM, hanging in, just getting more and more run down and exhausted at this point. I think the baby is getting so big he is basically taking all the nutrients and energy I have to offer LOL. Last night I was so tired I was in bed by 10:15, and slept hard till almost 2, but then hubby's snoring woke me and I was awake till 5 or later...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz... I'm worthless today. I'm just waiting for Ethan to fall asleep and then I'm going to nap while he does...He slept in till 8:30 this morning, which would have been great except hubby went into the office today so he was making all kinds of noise getting ready starting at 7 or so...so I did not get any extra sleep in time. I think my Zofran is starting to keep me awake, as I can tell I get a boost of "wide awake" about half an hour after I take it. I may have to go back to eating crackers when the overnight nausea hits - not ideal, because I can't sleep through that, but better than taking a medicine that keeps me nausea free but awake! :dohh: Oh, how I now remember the fun of these last few weeks of third tri. I think I recall weeks 30+ being hte hardest of the entire pregnancy last time - which seems crazy when I think back to the 24/7 nausea of first tri, but honestly... I'm so freaking tired and exhausted at this point and EVERYTHING hurts that I'm just ready already. As soon as this little one is safely matured enough, I will NOT mind if he comes early! I'm hoping to make it to 37 (38 would be even better)... right now, even another 4 weeks feels like an eternity. But then, we have a few things we still need to get done (painting nursery, putting that together once paint and furniture are done/arrive)...So, there is plenty to keep me busy, just no energy to get things done. :nope: I am really trying to focus and concentrate any energy I have on spending as much mommy time as I can with Ethan, since this will be his last stretch of "just mommy and me" time. It makes me kind of sad to think that way (even though it is a joyous thing to welcome a second little one!) - just to think that I could have spent more time playing with him and things like that if I had not been so exhausted and ill for a lot of this pregnancy. Then I have to remind myself I'm not perfect and neither is anyone else, and I can't beat myself up... my child knows he is loved and he is doing great, and that is what matters. I need to let go of my idea of being "perfect" at anything, because I really can't be. 

So THAT was a lot of rambling... I will stop now LOL! We are still trying to decide on a name. I know what I want but can't get hubby to agree... yet. We shall see! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Steph how did last night go?? I know weaning is so hard!! We have struggled over and over agin with the sleep thing. In the end it's about your health and hers as no sleep, or lots of interrupted sleep is no good for anyone. Lots and l


----------



## pablo797

Fruggin phone...

Lots of hugs to you and hope the sleep thing resolves itself soon. 

MA, still hoping for pictures!! Like Angela said, we are so hard on ourselves, I'm sure the party was a great success!!! As I'm the only person in the world not on Facebook, I am looking forward to some photos here when u get them. 

Angela, I think we were separated at birth. I am a TOTAL perfectionist when moving and I too hate moving. So it will be good to get away. However DH has invited friends over for dinner tonight. Not only am I horrified they will see my house a total mess, but THEY are bringing dinner!! Who invites someone over for dinner then says," by the way can u bring the food?"!!!!! They are good sweet friends but still I am mortified. I'm sure DH doesn't even care and thinks nothing of it. Anyway, I am so sorry you are so tired. Every time I think about getting pregnant again I remember the last month and rethink the idea. Yes, cut yourself some slack. I'm sure we all look back and wish we had done something different with our kids, but Ethan is just about the luckiest little boy on the planet to have a mom as great as you are, so no sweat sister. Seriously, he has such kind careing parents that love him so much. He is blessed and you are doing / have done a terrific job!! I hope the sleep things gets better for you too!!

AFM, well aside from a mortifying dinner party tonight, all is well. Jo slept from 8-4 solid then went back to bed until around 6:30 when DH got up with her. Then she was a cranky baby and went back down at 8:39 for am nap. I know they're supposed to be weaning down to just one nap a day but how? Did anyone have trouble with this?? I'm thinking she's not ready. Good thing is she's with her grandparents today so she is sleeping in her own bed and can get some good rest. 

Camping this weekend, but tempted to send DH without me and baby so I can finish getting the house ready. However the mess will still be there when we get back and the camping days are limited this time of year. I just HATE being unorganized. On a positive note meeting a girlfriend at the gym Friday morning to start working out. Good thing too cause I finished a whole pint of Ben and Jerry's all by myself might before last!!!

Happy Wednesday! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna, for your sweet words! :hugs:

I say definitely go camping, and enjoy it. The mess will still be there, but it is such a beautiful time of year and I'm sure especially where you live! Our fall colors are just coming out here, and it's FINALLY getting cooler (like 70's during the day next week, I'm so :happydance: about that!)

On the one nap a day, we are in the process of that transition now. It definitely has not been an overnight thing; Ethan has been back and forth for like a month or more now. He is all over the place and I'm told that is normal. Some days he takes a two hour nap in the morning and another hour and a half late in the day; then other days it is one long two and a half hour nap midday. Still other days it's fifteen minutes in the morning and then an hour later in the day (and early bedtime for cranky pants lol!) so I've just had to resign myself that he really sets the schedule at the moment... I try to plan things for either before his normal morning naptime, or early afternoon when he is usually up... But I still hit it wrong sometimes. Like today, I was so tired from not sleeping last night that I skipped my church group, specifically because I NEEDED a nap and the only reliable naptime he takes is the first one (whenever it occurs...today I didn't even put him down till almost noon, when he should have been tired, and it still it took him half an hour of fussing himself to sleep...and he only slept an hour. :shrug: :dohh: sigh. I'm resigned that it will just be a process. 

Don't worry about the dinner party! I'm sure they are coming to see you guys and know things won't be put together yet. One of my friends just hosted her daughters first bday party at her new house...three weeks after she moved in. I seriously thought she was going to make herself nuts trying to get the house done in three weeks... So try to relax and enjoy and dontworry about who is bringing the food! They are probably wanting to do it as a housewarming gesture. 

Okay girls off to fix some lunch for my little man, who is chowing down on his Cheerios (snack) :dohh: while I'm typing! :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just a quick note. Anna, I'll share pics with you when I get them from the photog. Hopefully soon. 

Well, I think I have a cold. I'm feeling it tonight I think. Amelia had her shots and is grumpy and my husband is grumpy and sick with the poison Ivy issue. I wasn't my best today. :lol:

Love to you all. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Aww Bek hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Beck, I thought something had to be amiss, you are usually so chatty. So sorry everyone is under the weather, hope you all feel better soon!

Angela, yep dinner went off without a hitch and friends loved the house. They were surprised we got such a nice home for the price. Makes me think we really lucked out. 

Steph, hope you are well!!
Jules, how ya doing?

AFM, baby up every two hours last night. I can't figure out if it's teeth at this point or just bad habits. If she's in pain I don't want her to cry t out, but if not then we have got to put a stop to all the night waking. But I can't tell a difference anymore. I used to be able to tell and fussy cry from a pain cry but she's learned which cry we respond to and has adapted to now its all a pain cry. Smart little monster. Anyway made DH get up at 5 to take her and after a while she went back down and slept until 8:15!!!! Needless to say I slept too and ended up missing a coffee date with girlfriends. Just barely made it to work on time!! Still camping this weekend. We are headed out to Utah since its soupose to snow here this weekend!! High of 38 on Saturday. Anyhow, hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Have fun Anna! So sorry about all the night waking. That is no fun! One thing I have tried when Ethan wakes several nights like that and I think it might be pain, but not sure - I give him some Advil before bed, and then if he still wakes at least I feel like it isn't teething pain... Might help! 

Glad dinner went well!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies!!! 

Rebekah- Sorry to hear that you are sick and the Amelia has the grumps from her shots. How is your hubby's poison ivy? It is not still spreading is it? Sheesh no fun when the whole house is sick/grumpy due to different things. I hope you ALL feel better

Anna - Glad to hear that the dinner party went well! I too am sorry to hear about Jo waking every 2 hours. I truly know what you are going through and most likely she is not in pain and now just does it out of habit. I will say that even when I thought Katelyn was teething and I gave her Tylenol or Advil, girlfriend still woke up every 3-4 hours. 

Angela - how are you doing? How is Ethan? Does he kind of understand that he will be getting a new brother soon? 

AFM - Katelyn is doing better with the sleeping YAY. Last night I put her down at 8pm she went to sleep and woke up at 4:45, but put herself back to sleep and didn't wake again until 7:20am!!! YES! Now, let's see if she can keep to this trend. By the way, does anyone use night time diapers? If not, how often do you change your baby in the evening. I normally will change her when I put her to bed and then before I go to sleep. When she was waking every 3 hours, I would change her at like 3am and then again around 6:30 or 7. Let me know. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Steph! Yes, we use overnight diapers - had to switch to those maybe 6 months ago, when he began wetting through the regulars overnight. I don't know if it is because he is a boy and so all the pee goes to one spot and saturates the diaper, but he was wetting through even size 4's when he was 1 year... so now he is in regular 4's during the day and size 5 overnights during the night! They are huge on him but clearly needed for absorbency.

YAY on Katelyn sleeping through the night! Like a miracle when they do that, isn't it? :happydance:

I slept a bit better myself last night - did not take my zofran and made it to 5:45 before I needed to eat any crackers. I still woke up to pee 3x by 5:45 but got back to sleep each time which is a HUGE improvement! Will try the same routine tonight. :thumbup:

Other than that, am looking forward to 33 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:

Ethan doesn't seem to understand the concepts of baby or brother yet, but I'm sure when there is a newborn in the house that mommy is holding all the time, THAT will make an impression LOL! :dohh: The other night when our friends were here with their kids, anytime I held their baby, he was NOT happy. :haha:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

Anna, sounds like maybe she's teething. Amelia gets AWFUL like that when she's teething. Does Jo have her molars in yet?

Steph, Glad you got some sleep dear friend. We don't use night time diapers right now but I'm glad Angela gave you some advice. 

Angela, YAY :happydance: on the sleep. Ethan will tell you to put big brother back. Haha I often wonder how Amelia will handle being a big sister if the Lord wills. 


No cold! I got AF WITHOUT provera. :happydance: THAT is why I haven't felt good. It also explains the mood swings. :wacko:

Good news if we'll be ttc in January. :yay:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Bek - Yay for AF coming without Provera. Glad that it is not a cold. I hear you about the mood swings. My OB/Gyn once told me B12 will help with that. It has seemed to help a little bit. 

Busy day at work today. I will try to do a proper post later. 

Real quick - 2nd night in row that Katelyn woke up at around 4:45 and then put herself back to sleep until about 6:45 YAY


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies!

Well, I got the cold too!!! ugh! Nobody is really over it yet, hubby has backed away from death's door, but it's still within knocking distance :haha::haha::haha: Poor Poppy has such bad bad congestion that if it's not gone by Wed/Thurs we are going back to the dr...AGAIN. I only caught a minor case (or I'm in mommy mode and am too busy taking care of them!) but it is tiring! Poppy has still been sleeping through the night, thanks to his mattress still being elevated, a new humidifier, steam showers, nasal spray and suction and vicks.....on chest AND the feet! no coughing at night! But he sleeps like crap during the day lately. Will only sleep on me, when I try to move him to the swing he wakes up. But I hear how difficult it is for him to breathe and I feel soooooo bad. It builds and builds, then he coughs and chokes. sometimes with massive spitup from the choking/gagging. Poor guy. But he is slowly getting better. 

We had our photo shoot - still waiting on the pics :thumbup: Thank goodness we did it that day - the next is when he started coming down with the cold! We had some shots at the house - one cute one was he was on a white background and had 4 stuffed animals, 2 on each side - right next to him on either side were two cute blue teddy bears - and the animals were all facing away from the camera, sitting. Poppy was naked, sitting in the middle, back facing the camera - so all bums were facing the camera! hysterical. Then he had a diaper on with the blue sailor hat I crocheted and he was SO damn cute. The we had him just in a diaper, with Charlie's tie on loosely, sitting in Daddy's open (and empty) briefcase! We moved to a nearby park and I changed him into dark corduroys, an ofxord shirt - opened at the neck with the onesie that says handsome on it showing through and a vest (some had the vest, some didn't) and had some family pics and some outdoor ones. adorable. Last few shots were the sailor hat again with a blue romper that said "captain adorable" on the "S.S. Cutie". LOVE. Can't wait to see them!!!!

Well, 4 teeth are in, 2 upper and 2 lower, and I see another upper on it's way. Could be some of the reason for the whining sometimes and gnawing anything in site. We started on the gerber puffs cereal - HATES it. I use it now for dexterity and when I put it in his mouth, he shudders! :haha: He has a cute habit of shaking his head no for everything and it makes us and him laugh so I tried to give him another one and he just shakes his head. So funny.

right now, my boys are sitting on the floor (he sits so well!!!) playing ball!! cute!

Anyhoo - Angela, 33 weeks! holy cats, that is so close! I hope you are feeling as well as you can and I'm sure you are super excited and a little nervous. You are in my prayers!! many :hugs:

Bek - I LOVE the pics from Amelia's birthday party on FB. She looked like she had a blast and I love seeing the three of you together. YAY on ttc in January!!! :happydance:

Anna, you have more patience than me but I'm glad you got an encouraging response! Hope you had fun camping! It's it funny how they know what gets a response? They are so smart!!!! I joined you on the ice cream - I have been having so much of it!! Then I bought some fun size milky ways and game over - all gone. Whateva!

Hi Steph - great on the sleeping!!! fingers crossed little miss keeps doing that!!!!

Jules - my twin, how are you and Gabby! I, too, and so excited we are in the holiday season, can't wait to see him find all the joys of the seasons, from helping/watching me bake, to seeing snow and twinkling lights, to everything!!!

Well, I must go start our dinner then feed Poppy. Hoping I didn't miss anyone but I am starving too!!!! I can hear my belly! :haha: Love to you all!!!!
Beth


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!!

Beth, so sorry little poppy has such a terrible cold!! Poor little one. Glad I have a partner in crime where icecream is concerned. Can't wait to see the pictures!!!

MA, sounds like everyone is on the men's in our house?? Yeh for AF!!! That is awesome news!!!!! 

Angela, how are you feeling??? 33 weeks is so close!! Hope you are taking it easy.

Steph, I do not change Jo's diaper at night and she's in regular size four. No leaks. But every baby is different. I also use huggies, I did have leak problems with pampers. woohoo!!! on the sleep front, well done!! Jo seems to be getting better. I just really don't know if it's teething or not. If she's in pain don't want to ignore her. Anyway I am so psyched katelyn is doing so much better! It makes a world of difference to get a good night's sleep.

Jules, hope all is well!!

AFM, camping was good. Hard to camp with a crawler. Just not enough good crawling room. I didn't even realize it until we got home and Jo went crazy crawling all over the house. Dancing around. So funny and I realized she hadn't had a good chance to stretch her baby legs. When she's walking it will be easier. However the weather was beautiful and we got two good hikes in. Then we got home and it was so nice to be in our house!! I just love it. Other than that trying to eat better for more energy. Getting up with baby aside, I feel really tired all the time. I think it's because I'm eating like crap lately. 

Anyway, happy Monday ! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Whew, what an exhausting weekend! :coffee: I hope everyone got more rest than we did LOL! 

Bek, congrats on AF!! YAY that you did not need meds!!! SO excited you will be TTC again soon! :happydance:

Beth, I'm so sorry you got the cold! I HATE it when I catch what Ethan gets. Most of the time, when he gets sick I feel a general air of doom as I just wait my turn, since he is usually sneezing and snotting and coughing all over me 24x7. :sick: But it is even harder when your hubby is sick too (we all know the husbands are bigger babies than the children! :haha:) So exciting about the photos, though, and can't wait to see them! 

Anna, camping sounds so fun if I could go in CO. I think I would love it there! We are finally getting into cooler weather. Took Ethan outside today and actually needed jackets for the first time, but then it's pretty overcast here today... probably would not have felt so chilly if the sun was fully out. Glad you are enjoying the new place! 

Steph, YAY for sleep! Katelyn sounds like she is making great progress! I can relate on the lack of sleep, as I seem to have a couple good nights (now that I stopped my zofran) and then a really bad one... not sure what is up with that. 

Jules, hon how are you doing? 

AFM, we started our weekend off with a bang... literally. The banging sound of Ethan's face connecting with the underside of our breakfast table and chairs :cry: He took off running across the kitchen and lost his balance as he neared the table. I saw it all happen in slow motion, but was sitting on the other side of the table and couldn't even begin to react in time... he closed his little eyes when he lost his balance and threw up his hands (blind) to try and catch the edge of the table, but missed, and went plowing under the table instead. Poor thing came up just HOWLING. :cry: I was FREAKING out because at first, I thought he had hit the (wrought-iron) underside of our dining table. After about five minutes of trying to calm him down and decide if we needed to go to the ER, I realized the bruising was on the other side (the chair side) which mean he hit the wooden chair instead... a small mercy but definitely softer than the iron bars under the table. I think I lost ten years off my life watching that happen. This child finds the damndest ways to hurt himself, and always with my husband and I standing RIGHT THERE... I feel so helpless to protect him! SO scary! So off we went to the pediatric urgent care, which thankfully is not far, but which was PACKED out. We got seen faster than I expected, which was great, but still... I was SO worried about him having a head injury (he hit right across his temple on the right side of his face, above his cheekbone). Thankfully, they diagnosed him as totally fine (and indeed, he seemed fine while he was chowing down on goldfish and rolling around in God-knows-what on the exam room floor while we were sanitizing his hands every 2.4 seconds! :haha:) and sent us home. The bruise is actually almost gone today, but again... I think I lost years off my life. I am NOT going to deal well with the bumps and bruises little boys sustain, I can already tell! :nope:

Saturday was a better day - a friend gave us free passes to the Georgia aquarium (which is super cool) and I think Ethan really enjoyed hanging out there with our friends for the morning. But it seems that everywhere I go these days, I am reminded of how scary this whole parenting business is... while we were eating our lunch, a man was running through the cafeteria, dragging one child by the hand while screaming at the top of his lungs for his other child, who was lost... I never knew how immediately I would identify emotionally with other parents in these kinds of situations - I had tears in my eyes (and so did the other mom with me, our friend) while we waited to see what was going to happen. Thankfully, they quickly located the little boy who was brought back to his family. The whole family was crying - he boy, the mom, and the dad. I can't IMAGINE the fear of not being able to find my child, and I hope I NEVER experience that. I still have nightmares about that... so scary!! GAH! I think I am going to have to be that parent with a LEASH attached to my kid in public places!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: 

Saturday evening, our football team (UGA) played RIDICULOUSLY badly and threw away our chance at any conference or other championship this year... a big fat :grr: to that! 

Yesterday was the smoothest day of our weekend, in that we really only had one thing on the schedule and that was our supper club at 5. But I made such a disaster of the kitchen making the dishes I was bringing that I was still cleaning that up this morning. I feel like I need a vacation from my weekend!!! :rofl:

So anyway, all is well here. Trying to finalize a paint color for the nursery (it's a Very Hungry Caterpillar theme and we're thinking of doing yellow on the top half of the walls, white on the bottom and then my sister will do the caterpillar "dots" pattern for a border in the middle and also paint some murals (caterpillar, leaves, maybe butterfly) across the bottom of the walls wherever there won't be furniture in front of it. That's the plan, anyway! :thumbup: 

Okay girls, hope everyone is doing well. I need to clean up a bit before hubby gets home. Hugs and love to all!


----------



## HappyAuntie

About the kiddie leash - one of my nephews was a runner - he took off running every chance he got. My sister was tired of chasing after him/being terrified he'd run into the street/etc, so she got one of those leashes that looks like a monkey backpack on the kid where the monkey's tail is the leash. My nephew LOVED that thing! He got so excited every time she pulled the monkey out because he knew it meant they were going somewhere! He was just like a dog knowing it's time for a walk!! :rofl: He never fought putting it on and he never fought wearing it. It was fantastic. :thumbup:

I'm glad he's ok. And don't get caught up thinking it's a boy thing - my parents were in the ER with me more often than with both my sisters combined! :haha: I've had over 100 stitches, and all but 9 of them have been in or on my head!! :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies,

Beth - Your photo shoot for Charlie sounds amazing! You are so good. I am terrible about taking Katelyn for photos :-(. I can't wait to see some of the shots! Glad that the boys are on the mend, but sorry that the cold has now been passed on to you. That is no fun. Feel better!

Anna - Glad you had fun camping sounds like a good time, even though there was not enough crawl space for Jo. Yes, it is easier when they can walk, but then you have to be chasing them around LOL. I am sure that it was gorgeous where you were. 

Angela - What a whirlwind weekend! Very cool about going to the Georgia Aquarium, but scary about the lost child. I got teary just reading your post about it. Giood that they found him pretty quickly. Poor Ethan, I am glad he is ok. I will tell you that Katelyn is the same, whenever she falls it is always in front of me and my husband and it almost always a head injury! Unfortunately, I think we are in for many many more years of bumps and scraps. Hopefully none of them are serious or too painful .

Rebekah - Hi Sweetie! Have you recovered from the party yet LOL. I saw some really cool meal ideas that you posted on FB. Kudos for you for actually sticking to your vegan diet and finding some really yummy dishes out there! That is awesome. 

Jules - Hope you and Gabby are doing well hon!

AFM - Busy weekend. Friday, I don't even remember what we did LOL. Saturday Katelyn and I were up early and walked over to the park at 8:30am, we played for a bit and then walked around our neighborhood and then she napped. Later we went to a football game that the son of my husbands friend was playing it. Let me tell you taking a 1 and 1/2 year old to a game was a lot of work. All Katelyn wanted to do was walk up and down the bleachers...oh and pick up yucky stuff from the ground (and rocks!). She spent most of Saturday outside so slept all night until 6am. Another 10 hour night YAY!

Sunday, we had to get our house ready for the baby shower for our niece. There were about 35 people at the shower. It was a nice turnout. Although the weather is getting cooler, it was still warm out and some of the big kids went in the pool (which I am sure was COLD!). My husband and I are taking a marriage seminar at our church so that took up our evening and then we got home and as several of you read on FB, my mini pincher was attacked by a coyote in front of our house! We have a wrought iron gate around our front yard. The little guy squeezed through the bars I think to chase a cat and there was a coyote lurking. The weird thing is my husband was outside and didn't even see it! The thing ran right by him on the otherside of the street. He just thought our dog was scratched by the cat. We spent 3 hours at the vet, poor guy had to have 7 stitches. 

It is just scary, because we are in a residential area and seeing a coyote is totally out of the norm. I need to get a big stick for when Katelyn and I go walking in the mornings!

Anyway, that is all for me, except that after being at the baby shower, I really want to be pregnant again. We are no longer preventing, but not actively trying...yet, well I am keeping track of things on an app on my phone...we shall see LOL. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

HappyAuntie said:


> About the kiddie leash - one of my nephews was a runner - he took off running every chance he got. My sister was tired of chasing after him/being terrified he'd run into the street/etc, so she got one of those leashes that looks like a monkey backpack on the kid where the monkey's tail is the leash. My nephew LOVED that thing! He got so excited every time she pulled the monkey out because he knew it meant they were going somewhere! He was just like a dog knowing it's time for a walk!! :rofl: He never fought putting it on and he never fought wearing it. It was fantastic. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad he's ok. And don't get caught up thinking it's a boy thing - my parents were in the ER with me more often than with both my sisters combined! :haha: I've had over 100 stitches, and all but 9 of them have been in or on my head!! :rofl:

That is an awesome idea with the backpack! I may have to look into that! Ethan tends to stick pretty close to me in new/unfamiliar places or crowds, but I really think that will wear off as he gets older and more adventurous. 

On the stitches, I'm sorry to hear that you had so many, but glad thatyou turned out fine! :haha: That gives me hope! I swear this kid is trying to do himself bodily harm! :nope:


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, I'm so sorry about your dog! We have a SERIOUS coyote problem in the Atlanta area, and it's not confined to the suburbs. We happen to live on a pretty wooded lot, and we are about 30 miles from downtown, but our area is by no means rural and we still have TONS of coyotes. Our house backs up to a ravine and there is a family of them there that we can hear daily. :nope: There's really very little we can do about them unless we want to pay privately for them to be trapped and relocated, and then it's not only majorly $$$ but there's no guarantee they won't return or others won't take their place. I don't know what I'm going to do when my kids start playing in the yard. Scares me to death! 

The baby shower sounds like fun! I tell you, it really is fun to see all the little baby/newborn stuff again. When I went to the consignment sale a couple months ago, I fear I WAY overbought (especially considering the already-projected-enormous size of this child) in the newborn and 03 mos categories, but everything was so darn CUTE and only $1.00 or even $0.50 for many things... I couldn't help myself! For $25 I got PILES of newborn stuff LOL! Then, having friends give back the things they had borrowed, etc. like boppies and bumbos really brings it home. The friend that took us to the aquarium reminded me that her daughter came (on her own) at exactly 37 weeks, and I'll be 37 weeks in three weeks from Friday! :shock: that thought makes it feel like it will happen SO quickly, but at the same time, I shudder to imagine how it's going to go if I actually go all the way till 40 weeks... I'm just SO freaking big already (and uncomfortable) that I can't imagine baby is much more comfortable than I am. So we will see... I'm trying to get as prepared as I can and just take one day at a time. I'm starting to have some swelling in my feet and hands again, so will be tracking my BP more closely. We have OB visit this Friday, and then ultrasound next Friday. Can't wait to see how our little guy is doing! That will be at 35 weeks and should give us a better picture of all the factors - his growth progress, my BP and just how everything else is looking. 

This weekend, we are planning to go to a north GA apple festival, which I'm really excited about! I LOVE fall and it is my absolute favorite season! And I LOVE apples so I'm excited to see if they have any locally-grown honeycrisps. Yum!! I just need to borrow a jogging stroller from a neighbor, as I think the festival is basically in a grassy area. 

Okay ladies. One of the things I need to do is make a list (for family members who come to help out) of Ethan's current routine, so I'm off to do that now! Hope everyone is having a great day! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Angela, what a scary ordeal with Ethan. As if the leg fracture wasn't enough. Amelia keeps running into things as well and falling quite a bit. I'm thinking of having our nice wood floors carpeted and we'll pick them up later on. We'll keep the kitchen floor wood but it will be safer for awhile PLUS is should be good for keeping heat in.

Steph. How awful your dog was attacked. Is there an issue with rabies now? He/she must have been SO SCARED. I can't even imagine going on walks with the littles. Angela, that is CRAZY you have so many out that way. I hear some in the distance and my mom thinks Doug and I are crazy. We're in the country so I KNOW we have them. We have a fenced in yard but I wonder now that you've both mentioned this topic.

Anna, I saw your post on camping and Jo needing more room. That's interesting. I think it's great though how you keep taking her out camping with you or on trips. I love how hands-on you are!

I haven't been around. We've been pretty busy lately just trying to get ready for what we're guessing will be a hard winter. We're now in the snow belt so we have to prepare for a worse case scenario as one year there was so much snow in this area that people were on their roofs pushing snow off. We're caulking, putting in new storm doors, trying to stain the deck, etc. The other night Amelia was miserable and had us up until 430am as well. We weren't sure if it was yet another teething issue but her cheeks are red and she was sucking a lot. I felt an area close to the back that feels like a tooth is cutting in. I wasn't positive though because she doesn't let us stay in her mouth for long.

I really wonder about all this pain and agony she's been in for about 2 months now. Is this really cutting teeth all the time or is this something else? I don't want to over drug her with tylenol and/or ibuprofen. It seems like a hit or miss with good days and bad.

This past week we've been weaning her off neutromagen and replacing it with flax milk. She LOVES it! Sucks it right down. Right now we're at 4 ounces a day. I'm working up to it just to be sure she isn't allergic. Dr. liked our idea. She thought about almond milk but I told her we wanted flax because it has those fatty acids they need for brain function. 

I also tried her again on corn. Seems like re-introducing her at the right time has helped. 

I'm thinking about buying a white single bed and keeping the crib for the next baby. I think the white will be girly. 

Well,not a whole lot going on other than what I mentioned. Oh, another question for you. How many words should kids know by a year? Amelia says momma, dada and baba. I'm trying to teach her some other things but she's not at all interested. Should I give her a break? Are all kids learning at a different pace? I'm trying to let her be a kid but would like to keep up with what I'm supposed to be teaching her as she goes. We've been doing some projects for stimulation and sensory. Cooked pasta, hand paint, playing with her toys and exercise. We also listen to all kinds of music with her. 

I don't want to push her too much into everything. I want to let her be a kid. How much is too much and what are all of you doing?

Oh, we go to library class too. She meets one of our other kids from my husbands unit and we read, sing, play, etc. She's shy so we want her to learn at her own pace but also be around other kids to learn how to share and interact with others.

Well, I'm exhausted. I KNOW there's more I'm missing to respond. I apologize ahead of time. I'm just so tired these days. 

Love and hugs to you all.

Becky

P.S., no pics yet. Something weird is going on with my cousin (the photog) I hope this isn't going to bite me in the bum. We paid her 100.00 even though she said she didn't need anything. She moved quickly out of her place and we haven't heard anything else about the pics. We're leaving it in Gods hands. I don't think she'd do anything like that but things are sure odd on her end right now. 

I'll pass along the pics when we get them. 

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!! I'm at work right now and it's a nice break from life. 

Angela, so sorry Ethan hit his head!! My brother always hit his head and I always hurt my legs/knees. Poor little guy, glad he is doing ok. As for children running off, my worst nightmare!! Our house backs to a busy street and Jo's bedroom is on the back side of the house. I am always checking the lock on her window. Yesterday on the news they were looking for a 10 year old girl who left for school and meet friends in a park. She never got there. They found her back pack 6 miles away. . . Can I tell you I think I would loose my mind. I don't know if they've found her yet or not. What is wrong with people?? Sorry to get all depressing.

I am glad you are doing well but I'm sure you're getting uncomfortable. Many hugs and hang in there!! While they're inside you they can't hit their head!!

Steph, so sorry about your little dog!!! We too have tons of cyotes. But being in the mountains it's expected. However you take your chances letting any animals off leash in the woods. Dante ( our lab) chased one the other day. DH went after them and all was well, but so scary!!!! 

Becky, good for you for getting winter ready!!! So sorry I hear about Amelia, but I know what you mean. We've given Jo more Tylenol these past few months than I'd like, but I don't want her to be in pain. Good news is she seems to be coming out of it. As for words, Jo barely says mama and dada. No need to push. They say between 15-18 months is the big language jump so she's a bit young yet. Good for you working on her social skills. It's good for her to play with other kids. I'm sure she loves it too!!

AFM, Steph I totally understand seeing pregnant people and being jealous. I have a confession, I too want another, but there's no way and it makes me sad. I've been on edge with DH lately and I think it's because he's still not "snipped". That means every month there's a little part of me hoping that the pull out method we're using doesn't work and I'm pregnant. Then every month I'm a little disappointed. I turn 41 this Saturday and my age is also bringing home the reality of no more babies. DH does not want any more and truthfully we would be stressed to pull it off, but that's the logical part of my brain. I thank my lucky stars every day for our blessing, but a part of me still wants more, can't help it. 

Anyway going to meet a friend tonight at the pool to swim some laps and escape from life for a little. Jo slept really well last night, but I woke up to a diarrhea diaper that had blown out, then DH, who just changed her, didn't put any desitin on her for her diaper rash, then we had to do a 7am grocery run as I was all out of food for Jo. Then as I was trying to get lunches made and kitchen cleaned a pipe under the sink broke spilling water all over the kitchen floor. I managed to get the water cleaned up, lunches finished, and myself to work on time, but man life kicked my butt this morning!!! 

So I'm eating a breakfast of coffee and candy corns. No calories in that right??

Happy hump day!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Anna, what a miserable morning! I definitely have those days - and I'm not even having to rush off to work! :dohh: I always feel like I'm rushing around on the mornings that I go to my church group (Wednesdays). Today went pretty well all things considered, but I'm still consistently late and I hate it. :nope: 

I'm so sorry you and DH are on different pages about more kids. That is always a tough situation and I will be praying for you to come to an agreement you both can live with. 

On a happier note - Happy birthday Saturday!! 

Rebekah, to follow up on what Anna said - yes, you will definitely go through a phase where you feel like you're doing nothing but dosing them with meds (and it still won't seem like it's really helping!) - We had that same experience this summer. Between illnesses/fevers he would pick up, and teething pain, and reactions to vacccines (or teething - EThan runs fevers when teething), and then broken leg, and now molars, I feel like I have given this poor kid more pain medication than is right... but you don't want to let them suffer in pain or with a fever, so I think there is just a phase somewhere between ages 1-1.5 where they really get sick often and teethe a lot and it requires a lot of advil. I've had to use so much I've started buying the children's advil 2 packs! :dohh: :nope: 

Anna is right about the words, as well. Ethan has been a slow speaker, and even now, when he has maybe 10-12 words and we can tell he is trying to string phrases and sentences together, a lot of it isn't really intelligible. He's doing a lot of what they call jargoning (has the rhythm and flow of sentences, but individual "words" sound like nonsense) but then does have about 10-12 words he knows and can say. He doesn't say them often, but he can. He's just not a really chatty kid so far, but I do find the more I get him around other kids who are talking, the more he talks... I think more is caught than taught that way, and I'm expecting our 2nd child will talk a lot earlier, for that reason. Ethan hears me talk ALLDAYLONG lol, because I am given to talking to myself a lot and then of course I talk to him, so I know he is hearing plenty of speech... they go at their own pace. For a while it freaked me out, but I'm really learning that they truly do develop on their own timetables and you can't compare kids OR compare your kid to an arbitrary schedule - or even the "national averages," etc. Everyone keeps reminding me to be careful what I wish for, because once they start talking, you can't shut them up! :haha: :rofl: 

All of that to say, Ethan definitely did NOT have more than three words at 1 year, so don't stress! 

I hope you get the house winterized safely and can feel cozy and prepared for whatever comes. I've always said I'd love to live where it snows, but then I know I'm fooling myself and would actually find it a nightmare when I had to get out and about in it! 

And I hope your cousin gets your photos to you quickly! You shouldn't have to stress over that! 

Hugs to Steph and Jules and Beth - and Flutter, where are you hon? I hope everything is still going well for you!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies for the encouragement. It helps to know Amelia is just fine and I'm not the only one making sure she gets the relief she needs when she's hurting.

Anna, Oh my goodness did you have a rough morning. I thought my morning was rough. It was a picnic compared to how hectic it was for you. So glad all is well now though. :hugs:

Steph and Anna, I understand the envy of those pregnant again as well. Not necessarily the gals in here but those around me in Real Life. Yes, we're starting to ttc in January but it doesn't mean we'll achieve what we set out to do. I'm keeping a positive attitude and know that somehow, God will provide. If not by conception then the financial help to adopt. Anna, I feel for you my friend. It's SO hard when you want one thing and your spouse wants something else. It really is challenging to overcome our own wants and needs to be mother's. Whatever the case, your a great mommy now to Jo and the relationship you'll have will be forever. What a gift.

Angela, the snow can be a pain to shovel and remove from the driveway. The dark days are also challenging and much of our area has vitamin D deficiencies because there are longer, darker days. I love the fall and only a portion of winter. Once February is over I'm usually done with it and depending on the weather we can sometimes go into May with snow. :wacko: Of course Anna has MUCH longer snow seasons. I'm not quite sure who gets more snow over time though. I would "think" they do but we're near the Canadian border and get all the lake effect snow. It's CRAZY sometimes. :rofl:


I decorated a pumpkin today. :rofl: It's a witch. Her face was painted and then I "tried" to add a yellow squash as a nose. I keep looking at her face (she's on the stairwell) and it looks like she has a penis for a nose. :rofl: SO, it's coming off and I'll have to use something else. It just looks too odd. I also keep bursting out with laughter as I'm here alone.

I hope my husband comes home quickly too. The neighbors across the street put a beautiful chair curbside. I WANT IT! It's an antique wooden and while it needs to be redone, it will look beautiful in my upstairs bathroom with beautiful towels folded on it and some soap. I wanted to wait until it was pitch dark before we took it since we're new on the street. Hahaha 

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

MA, you are so right in the gift I have in Jo. I need to remember that more often. We do get a lot of snow but it's different. First all our economy depends on a good snow year, second we LOVE to play in it, third, there's no humidity here so it never feels as cold as it does in your neck of the woods, and lastly Colorado gets an amazing amount of sunny days, even if it snows, it's sunny in the mOrning or later in the day or worse case scenario blue bird the next day with lots of fresh powder to ski. Really it's awesome here in the winter. You would be hard pressed to have a vitamin D deficiency if you went outside at all. Yes it's cold and the winter is long, well into May, but with all the sunshine we get it's much more manageable. I may mis quote here but I think we have the most sunny days in the U.S. even more than California or florida, but I could be wrong. Point is, I think you have it worse. I can not handle no sun. I was once in Chicage for a fall and the whole month of November was grey!! Aweful!!!

Angela, how are you today?? How's Ethan?? 

AFM, in much better spirits. I think working out is key,my body misses it and it keeps me sane. 

All for now. Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna - good for you for working out! Glad that you are getting in to a routine. I wish I could say the same. Sorry that the other day was such hectic start! Also Happy Birthday (early!)!!!! You may be correct about the sunny days thing on a state basis, because Northern California can get pretty grey during the winter months. 

Rebekah - LOL on wanting to wait until it is dark to get the chair. That cracked me up. Kudos to you for already decorating pumpkins, albeit X rated decorations LOL. That is crazy about the snow, but at least you are getting your house prepped for it. I am sure it will be BEAUTIFUL at Christmas time. Also, I believe when Katelyn had just turned one she only said a handful of words. It wasn't until she was about 14/15 months old that she started to increase her vocabularly. I love that you are doing so many stimulating things with Amelia. My hubby was going to get some WASHABLE markers and sidewalk chalk for Katelyn to start playing with. 

Angela - How are you doing? Did the new furniture arrive yet? I couldn't remember when you said it was scheduled to arrive. 

Jules/Beth/Flutter - I ladies I hope that you are well!

AFM - Katelyn had her 18 month appointment yesterday morning. It was NOT fun. As soon as we walked to the exam room she began to cry. They couldnt get an accurate weight because she rolled around in the weigh thingy and tried to stand up. I think she is about 18lbs and almost 30inches. She cried when the Dr tried to exam her. And then came the shots...Hep A and Flu. She didn't just cry, she started to SCREAM when the nurse walked into the room and I had to try and lay her down. It was the most awful thing in the world. My husband wouldn't help. At least the Dr said that for her size (which she is just going to be petite) she is on track and doing well. She also had to give blood for her CBC check-up. That was worse than the shots. Ladies, there is nothing more horrific than having to sit in a chair and basically put a wrestling hold on your child while not one but TWO technicians attempt to stick a needle in her arm to extract blood. I could not look and had to close my eyes. My poor baby. She was totally fine afterwards and after a nap was in a GREAT mood the rest of the day. 

We are moving offices at work so I won't be on in the afternoon at all. I will try and catch up tomorrow evening. Have a good Thursday!

Best,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Anna - You JINXED Los Angeles, it is POURING down rain at the moment. There is even thunder! We normally only get that kind of weather in January or February LOL


----------



## rottpaw

Morning ladies! 

I'm stuck waiting at my ob appt. apparently, dr arrived late from the hospital this morning, which either means morning rounds kept her late or she had a delivery this morning. Either way, when they actually feel it necessary to warn that she is running late, it usually means the wait will be ridonkulous! :dohh: :coffee:

We are 34 weeks today! :happydance: I still feel big enough to be 40 but know baby isn't there yet. Curious what dr will say about his size at last u/s and how my BP will do... Has been fine at home so far, but I'm starting to watch carefully as having more swelling in my hands and feet now. Same pattern as last time but not so much stress, so hopefully no problems will arise. STILL trying to decide on a name! My two favorites are Hayden and Kellan, but hubby is having none of it. :Grr: I want something that can't be shortened/nicknamed by other people (who are especially prone to doing that with little boys) and something that flows well next to Ethan and our last name...plus prefer not to use a name our friends or family have already chosen. On hi side, hubby wants a family name or more serious/not trendy name as he doesn't want our son to be mad when he grows up that we named him something "goofy" lol. :dohh: we don't ask much! :dohh: 

Okay going to post this much so I don't lose it then will continue on new post.


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, lol about the pumpkin decorations and the snatching of the chair! :rofl: every week in our neighborhood my husband sees something he wants to rescue on trash day. :rofl:

Steph, I know that 18 month appt sucks! I HATE having to hold Ethan down, because so far he trusts me and doesn't fight me when I have to lay him down on the table, then the nurse stabs him TWICE or more and he looks at ME like I'm doing it! :dohh: :dohh: :cry: I think maybe either the hep a or the flu (or both) gave Ethan a fever last time and it was awful afterward. Poor kid! 

Anna good for you on working out! I'm actually starting to miss working out and looking forward to getting back into it...someday lol! 

Hugs to all! I'm continuing with short posts as hoping they will call me soon. Update on dr appt later!

*ETA: * All's well per dr. visit. Re: baby's weight and size, she thinks our perinatologist just simply overestimated last time - you may remember that, since we let our peri know that they were off by a pound and a half last time and scared us to death, they keep saying they meant that he would be 9+ pounds "at forty weeks." My dr. said no no no, we didn't misunderstand and neither did she - she showed me the report they sent last time saying Ethan was estimated to be 8lbs 14oz AT 37 weeks...she said they are just trying to cover for their error (not that it's truly any error, because they do warn you they could be off by a pound or more, but still... they scared us to death last time and I've promised myself I won't let them do that again!)

So, she said we will just play it by ear. Right now, my blood pressure is fine, and hopefully it stays that way. I'm taking a lot more vitamin D this time around (supposed to help with BP) - about 2,000 mg more per day than I did last time. Maybe that is helping, or maybe it's just that I'm not under so much stress this time around. Thank God! 

Happy weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Anna, now THAT I can deal with. I kept asking my husband where we could move that doesn't have HUGE bugs, no tornado's, was sunny but never above 80's. lol I don't mind snow...I just NEED sunlight. 

My City tops the most snowful average in a year. :rofl: It's #1

Steph, how horrifiying. Did she get a CDC at her 12 month as well? Amelia FLIPPED when she got hers. They took it through a small tube and pricked her finger. It took 10 minutes to get the blood to go through that little straw. I was getting mad because she was screaming bloody murder as the girl kept pushing hard for the blood to come out of her finger.

Katelyn had it on her arm you said. Did they use a regular needle to do it? I am NOT looking forward to it.

We didn't get the chicken pox vaccine and the nurse said since she doesn't go to daycare the hep A really wasn't needed. She got the regular shots and then 1/2 the flu. She'll go back for the other half in a month they said.

Angela, how is the kidney issue? Never mentioned it so I thought I'd ask if they saw anything this time. SO glad everything looks good and your BP is down. Are you taking prescription Vitamin D? Is it safe to take while pregnant? I'm just wondering because after my borderline issue last time...I'm wondering if I should take that as well. I'm also wondering if there was a possibility that I had *Cholestasis*. They were certain it wasn't PUPPS that I had post Natal. They thought it was a reaction to the drug that was in the Cillen family which I'm allergic to ALL penecillens. Even the skin Dr. wasn't sure what it was. ((sigh)) BP was raising up in the end. I have to be prepared next time. Of course I hope me eating somewhat healthier will help.

By the way, my exercising SUCKS! I'm not losing anymore and I know it's due to no REAL exercise. I try. I just HATE exercise. Everytime I want to take Amelia out it either rains or is too cold. Excuses, excuses. Then I get it in my head I'll do a video. Never happens! 

As for the chair. It's BEAUTIFUL! I have to sand it down and recane some of it, but it will look nice in our upstairs bathroom. Poor Doug. I RAN him over to get it. :rofl: Glad I'm not the only one who runs for good trash. :rofl:

Well, we have a busy day tomorrow. Happy Weekend Ladies! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Just a quick check in. 

MA, lol on the chair. I saw one on our walk yesterday that would be good for Doug's office. Unfortunately as I got closer, my dog Dante, walked up and before I could stop him, lifted his leg and peed all over the side. I guess I won't grab it now. 

Steph, how did the office move go? So sorry katelyn had such a hard doctor appointment. Sounds like she recovered well. Poor baby.

Angela, glad the doc appt went well!! Woohoo on good BP! Awesome news. Ahh the name thing. So hard. Good luck with that one.

AFM, thanks for all the birthday wishes!! I saw DH this am and he didn't say anything. I'm pretty sure he's forgotten. Not to sound all "poor me", but seriously sometimes he's so fricking self absorbed. No matter I'm going to spend the day with Jo, maybe go to Denver. It's snowing this am, but looks like roads are good. 

Anyhow, have a great weekend all!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Oh yeh, MA, my DH's name is Doug too!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Now how on earth did I miss that it was your birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :happydance: I'm such a flake sometimes. I'm terrible on facebook as well. I seem to miss birthdays but I'm TERRIBLE with memory lately.

So did you go anywhere? I DO hope DH made up for missing it. 

We had a lovely time today. The couple from church came by. I didn't know he worked at the local gas and electric company doing energy analysis on homes. He did ours for FREE today. We'll get the results back sometime this week. He also checked out our electrical and furnace (his specialty). Apparently there's a special air filtration system that is made by a local company who is no longer in business. He said it's a piece of history. He's checking it out online. It would be AWESOME if someone would pay money for it so we could buy a new furnace. rofl

Doug now has a pretty bad infection on his arm from the poison ivy. It's the size of a golf ball, is oozing out puss and looks ANGRY. I'm going to try to get him into my dermatologist who says they aren't taking any new patients. He REALLY needs some help with the couple of infections from an already 4 week poison ivy issue.

Amelia had fun with gramma, grampa and great aunt lori today while daddy and mommy went out with her cousin and cousins boyfriend to hibachi veggie grill then on a haunted hayride. It was quite fun. I'm easily scared so I hid most of the time. I can't IMAGINE going to a walk through haunt. I'd run so much faster than most everyone there even WITH my weight. lol Just NOT a fan of scary movies. Do you ladies like scary movies??

I'm tired. Going to snuggle with my hubby. Love and happy weekend....Happy Birthday again Anna. May you be blessed abundantly in your new year. xxoo


----------



## rottpaw

Quick post for now girls as we are on our way today to the local apple festival. Should be fun! But happy birthday Anna and hope everyone has a great day! More from me later!


----------



## pablo797

Happy Monday ladies!

MA, I meant to mention before how much I like the new avatar!! I'm glad you guys had a good weekend, but poor Doug. That sounds aweful!! I hope he can get in to see someone about it, four weeks of itching would probably drive me insane. As for scary movies, hell no!!! I'm such a CHICKEN!! I absolutely refuse to go see any scary movies. As a kid I saw poltergeist and tried to watch the one with jack Nicholson?? Can't remember the name of that one. Anyway I spend the entire time under a blanket plugging my ears ( I don't even want to hear the scary). In college even Jurassic Park gave me Dino-mares for years. Ironically haunted houses don't bother me.? Anyway I'm with you 100% on the movie front. Glad you got a little adult time. 

Angela, how was the apple fest??? We had a pumpkin thing this weekend but it was snowing and packed so I didn't take Jo. Feel A little guilty, like it's something I should have done, but she's too little right now to know the difference so I'm off te hook i think until next year. How are you feeling??

Steph, Jules, and Beth hope things ate well in your world.

AFM, well MA to answer your question, DH never did remember my birthday. He spent all day on the couch with a buddy watching college football. I took myself for a massage thinking maybe that might spark his memory, but no. So that night his friend stayed over and I made them dinner and went to bed at 9:00 while the two of them stayed up and drank too much beer and partied. After this moment of pitty I promise to let it drop, but SERIOUSLY??!!!!! Yesterday a friend brought me a gift and I left the gift bag and card on the counter thinking that might spark something, but nope. Anyway his birthday is the 24th and I'm pretty sure his self involved ass will not realize my birthday has come and gone until his rolls around and he realizes...wait... If mine is today... Anna's should have been before it...hmmm. So I'm trying to shake it off, I'm 41 for goodness sake, is a birthday really that important?? The answer is no, but it's the forgetting. He can remember every college quarterback and who they play for and played for and what NFL team drafted them, but he can't remember my birthday?? It's just that at the end of the day he doesn't care and it's getting old. Ok lament over. Promise to let it drop . Jo had a bit of a rough weekend. She's decided to just skip the little baby whimper when she wants something or gets up in the middle of the night and go full throttle scream. I think she's learned that's what gets us, and she's right. I know I should let her cry it out but my mind wonders, what If this time she's really hurt? what if she rolled wrong and broke her finger, or banged her head?? Ah the trials of toddler hood. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Anna I can't BELIEVE your hubby forgot your birthday completely!! Mine always forgets the morning of, but eventually remembers that day sometime. I am so sorry and I think you SHOULD be mad! :growlmad:

More later, but I just had to say that quickly! Major hugs and if I lived closer, I'd come gt you and announce we are going out for your birthday!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Anna - So sorry that your hubby forgot your birthday, but glad that you had a nice day with a massage inspite of that. In terms of the Pumpkin patch, we are taking Katelyn this weekend, mainly because it will be about 90 degrees (another heatwave). She probably won't be able to do anything but walk around and sit on a pumpkin. If it were cold I would not be taking her at all so don't feel badly for not taking Jo. 

Angela - How as the Apple festival? I have been to a strawberry festival, but not an apple. Are you able to pick applese or is more of like a street fair setting? Also, glad that your last OB appointment went well. Too funny on the baby names. My husband vetoed many names last time around. I really liked the name Henry but have already been told that it is a NEGATIVE on that name if the next time around we have a boy. LOL. 

Rebekah - Glad you were able to get the chair! HEE HEE But sorry that Doug is still so sick and uncomfortable from the poison ivy. That must be tough! I hope that you were able to get him into your dermatologist. Please keep us posted! Katelyn did not have a CDC at her 12 month check-up. She had one at 2 months old and at that time, they pricked her foot to get the blood. They used the smallest needle they have - which is for pediatrics. I just felt awful for being the one to hold her and seemingly inflicting pain. As for scary movies, I am with you and Anna. I do not like or watch them. When I was younger (in my pre-teens and teens) I used to love them and would go to the theaters to see them. Once I hit about 27 I couldnt handle them. Not that I am handled them when I was younger. I used to have awful nightmares! Haunted Houses scary me silly as well and the last one I was in I did ok until like the last 50 yards and was like I am out and took off running towards the exit LOL. I hope you have fun and do better than I. 

AFM - don't really have anything to report. We had a pretty low key weekend and didn't do too much. The heat is back and we are looking at temperatures in the 100's by Wednesday. Le sigh... My hubby and I decorated our house for Halloween/Thanksgiving (more Thanksgiving or Autumn than Halloween). We had really strong winds (warm winds) on Saturday night and half of my decorations tore down. Now I have to do it all over again. Oh well. I am still unpacking and trying to get everything into my teeny tiny new desk. Also, now that I don't have a cube anyone walking by can see what I am doing on my computer (no more catching up on my fav shows while working LOL). I hope everyone had a great weekend and Happy Monday!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, I'm on quickly as we're tired. Doug had his arm cultured to see what kind of infection he has. He had the day off and depending upon what his employee health department says, he may have the whole week off because it's draining like no tomorrow. Open wounds are normally NOT allowed on the floor. If it heals quickly we can wrap it good and he can go back on the floor but as long as it's open and infected...its both for HIS benefit AND the patients.

Anna, I too would be mad. Your not acting like a baby. Acknowledging your birthday is a simple gesture. I would have sparked his memory one way or another. I most certainly wouldn't have made him and his friend a meal on YOUR birthday. I would have had it in their laps before I would have done that. Did you say he refuses to go to marriage counseling? I can't remember. Sounds so lonely on your end sometimes. I'm SO sorry! ((hugs)) Had we all been together we would have gone out for a girls night out. lol

Well, enough from me. I'm quite exhausted. We have Library class tomorrow morning and daddy is going to employee health while we're there.

I'll keep everyone updated when we find out the results of the infection.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - quick post right now as munchkin is just about to wake up then it's off to our knitting club.

ANNA! My dear, I'm so sorry. Happy happy happy birthday! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: men can be quite the oblivious obnoxious idiots sometimes, can't they!??!?!? I will say I don't let Charlie forget about mine (he would if left to his own devices) as I continuously bring it up for a good 3 weeks ahead of time :haha: But seriously, I'm so sorry. I know it's not about the actual birthday but that he forgot as if it was just another day. And it is not....it is a day to celebrate!!! I hope things get better for you. I will pm you my phone number later so you can have it at times like these when your day is in the dumps - just call! many hugs, hon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have 2 pics from the photo shoot so far, should be getting the disc this week. Some pics he Refused to smile in, stinker!!!, but still are cute! I can tell he was starting to get sick with his cold as some outdoor pics, his eyes look a little droopy. I will attach the 2 I have then be back later for a proper post. I made that blue sailor hat - it was a crochet pattern. LOVE it! 

MA- hope Doug feels better soon!!!!!

Many hugs to you all. 
beth
 



Attached Files:







sailor_hat.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3









laugh.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! 

Oh my goodness, what a crazy weekend! I need :coffee: desperately! Or :wine: :haha:! 

Steph, that heat would KILL ME. I cannot deal with temps like that. Every year, we get a couple days over a 100 (or more than a couple, like in the last few years) and I basically hibernate. I just can't deal. But I keep hearing from friends in your area that it is just awful. I am so sorry! Is that common there in October? I know there is the Santa Ana pattern that sets up the wildfires every year, but man. That is crazy! October is my saving grace- it's my favorite month by far, as fall is my favorite season and it takes till October to feel like fall here, but by November it's getting gray and yucky and the leaves are mostly gone. The pumpkin patch sounds fun! We are going to one next weekend and I'm excited for the photo ops lol! Taking pics is prpobably about all I will feel like doing LOL!

Rebekah, I'm so sorry about Doug's arm! Ow! I'm glad they are culturing it and will get him on some meds. It's scary when things get truly infected like that. poor guy! Ethan did not have a CBC at his 12 or 18 month appts, but he did have bloods drawn one time (I think it was when he was running a really high fever and dr. wanted to make sure it was viral, not bacterial; they can tell by white count). I remember the little siphon tube and her mashing around on his finger and he was howling bloody murder. AWFUL. He fussed far more for that (and no wonder!) than his shots. :nope: 

Anna, I hope your hubby really makes it up to you on the birthday. He will definitely figure it out soon and I'm just so sorry you had such a crummy day! But about the movies - I AM laughing about the jurassic park thing! :haha: I HATE scary movies, but loved that one - I hate the horror kind like Friday the 13th (scarred me for LIFE when I saw that at 9 years old!) and all the ones my husband LOVES - I won't watch any of them, and I'm with you - don't even want to HEAR it. Bleh! I can't sleep when I've seen those things and I'm still, at 37 years old, convinced that Jason is going to chase me up the stairs in a hockey mask (or else be under my bed)... seriously. Scarred.for.life. :haha:

Beth, SUCH cute pictures of Poppy! I love the sailor hat! My mom bought Ethan a little sailor outfit and I took some pics for her in it - Hubby essentially forbade me from posting them anywhere but I think I actually did post one on fb at the time. :rofl: I think they are so cute! Good to see you on and we miss you! 

AFM, the apple festival was GREAT, but it was just a crazy busy weekend and I'm truly exhausted. Friday, we ended up meeting friends out for Mexican food, which sounded delicious in theory but kept me up ALL NIGHT LONG with the worst reflux ever. :nope: I know better!!! Then, Saturday we worked on projects around the house and I made chili and cornbread (a favorite football game day combination)...and WTH was I thinking??? That set off another lovely night of heartburn hell... so my smart @$$ STILL did not learn my lesson, and ate it AGAIN Sunday night (mostly because I was too tired to even THINK about cooking, after the festival). Last night, I ate a different dinner that usually treats me well, hoping I would sleep better, and I did...until hubby started snoring all.night.long. :dohh: :dohh: I'm pretty much zombified at this point. Ugh. 

But anyway, the festival was fun. It's a short drive (hour and fifteen minutes), but really climbs a good bit from our elevation here. It's beautiful scenery, and we discovered an awesome (new to us) apple variety called Mutsu. Anyone had these? They are AWESOME and all the apples were SO fresh and yummy. MMMM! Well worth driving for! Ethan enjoyed walking around (well, being strolled LOL) and we picked up some cute things - I got a new purse, and we got some handmade puzzles for Ethan, etc. It was perfect weather and all we were missing was yellow jacket control LOL. the bees were awful, and we couldn't really enjoy the sweeter treats because the bees would be on us instantly. So, no funnel cakes for me! But it was really a nice day. Then yesterday I took (probably our last before baby) a big trip to Costco with my Dad's wife (who I'm trying really hard to get along with, as she really tries hard to help me and be friendly). That took us HOURS because she wants to explore the whole store, but I got stocked up on a lot of things so I feel a little more prepared. Just tired LOL!

The painters come today to pick up our color choices and, please God, should get the nursery painted this week so my sister can do the artwork this weekend. Praying, praying! The furniture is due the week of Halloween. I swore we would not leave everything till the last minute this time and yet, here I am!! :dohh: 

Anyway, hanging in, just exhausted and grumpy and really uncomfy. trying to take one day and one hour at a time. Must run at the moment as little guy is up. More later. 

Love and hugs!


----------



## pablo797

Hello all!!

Can I just say how nice you all are and how I wish you all lived closer! Thanks for the birthday wishes. . . More on that later. 

Beth, LOVE the pictures of Poppy!! That is one cute little boy!! He just looks so sweet!!! How was knitting ?? It's a skill I wish I had. 

Steph, the pumpkin fest sounds like fun, but did you survive the heat?? Quite honestly it sound awesome to me, but that's because winter is knocking and I'm not ready just yet. 
Sorry about the decorations. I thought about that, decorating for Halloween, but time is flying and I just don't have the motivation this year. 

MA, so sorry to hear about Doug's arm. I hope it gets better soon. Or maybe not as it would be nice for you to have him home for a bit?? 

Angela, yep years of t-Rex nightmares chasing me all over creation! It's not Jason, but just as scary!!! Glad the apple fest was fun. Costco is a struggle always, almost impossible to get out of there in any short order. Espically with someone who wants to stroll up and down every isle. Not to mention that's death to any budget. I'm sure you're exhausted, best of luck with the painter! What kind of art are you doing? Did you already tell us and I've already forgotten?? Take care of yourself, plenty of rest!!

AFM, well one of my best girlfriends called my DH and told him he was crap for forgetting my birthday. He called and said sorry he "kind of" forgot. There is no kind of, he forgot!! Ahhh frustration reins these days. Then last night he got pissed off because I locked the door to the house and he had to break in. Imagine that, what a crazy thing to do, lock the door. So on top of no flowers, or dinner reservation, or some grand jester for forgetting my birthday, I got the silent treatment for locking the house. MA, to answer your question about counseling, as far as I know he will not go, but in light of yesterday's events ( before I got the silent treatment) I have made an appointment with a marriage counselor. We're not healthy and I'm not happy a lot of the time. Plus Im not setting a good example for my daughter. If Doug will go then great, but if he won't then I'm going without him. Either we figure out how to function better, and healthier, or some tough decisions need to be made. I'm not giving up , but I'm tired of being of sh#t on. I'm not a kind of door mat person but somewhere I've given my DH the impression that it's ok to treat me badly and that's never ok. 

Ok so heavy stuff aside, all is well. Jo slept well last night, thank god!! I'm taking her on a trip back east to see a friend of mine and so she can see her grandmother on my husbands side and some aunts, uncles, and cousins. DH has to work and quite honestly I don't really want him along, however traveling almost across country with a toddler by myself is a daunting task. Like how do you push a stroller and pull a suitcase?? Seriously I'm trying to work this out!! I can gate check my luggage on the way there, but what to do when I arrive and get luggage from carrousel?? I have to get to car rental place with everything. I'm thinking I bring the bjorn ( I hope she still fits in it), and collapse the stroller ontop of the suitcase, then attach the cat seat, somehow to the front of the suitcase. I know I can rent a car seat, but we did that last year and the quality of the car seat was laughable!! So no thanks, flying southwest so I can gate check the carseat and have my own when I get there. Anyway, any seasoned travel vets out there with travel advice??

So that's all for now. Hope everyone is well!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Real quick, but Anna the first thing that comes to mind with the travel is that, at the airport, you can get one of those luggage carts that should hold everything, then either carry Jo in the bjorn (check her weight, as well as size before using at this age) or just carry her if needed...depends on your tolerance for this kind of thing, but I would probably not be averse to strapping ethan into his carseat on the luggage cart and just holding onto the seat with one hand as you push the cart (if it was me; totally up to you!). You will get it figured out! Other option is strap her in stroller and load everything else on cart: push stroller in front and pull cart behind... Will be hassle but you'll make it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone.

Another quick one. First, Anna I am so sorry that your going through this. It must be SO lonely for you sometimes. I hope for your sake and Jo's he snaps out of it and acts like an adult. He's also the head of household and also should be setting an example for his wife and child too. ((sigh)) I think it's a great idea to go. Even if he doesn't, you can find some kind of outlet to help YOU and Jo through this. Nobody thinks your giving up, nobody thinks your a bad person and I don't think we consider your husband a monster, just maybe off course a bit. Don't ever think your whining or fussing over nothing. We're here for each other and support you whole-heartedly no matter what. :hugs: 

Angela, that is so sweet that your trying to have a relationship with your fathers wife. I know it must be hard sometimes but you have a beautiful heart! So glad to hear your getting things done for the baby's room. Can't WAIT to see how it all goes. 

Which reminds me, none of you have seen Amelia's nursery since I spoke of it. :rofl: It will also be a while. I'm working on it here at the new house SLOWLY but surely. No curtains yet and I'm going to be gluing some french Toile fabric to the window shades at some point. I have to finish DIY canvas pics of Amelia and a couple other art pieces. It's her temporary room as well and small until we have another baby. HOPEFULLY we'll finish it soon though. I have the idea, just lacking money with all the updates and time.

My husband...He's out of work until Friday. They need to get the cultures back. We were told they won't be back until Thursday. We're PRAYING he goes back on the weekend because he makes regular pay plus his 2nd shift pay. I love having him home. Today worked out in that Amelia has been Whiney and not in good spirits. Thinking more teeth are coming in BUT she's not as bad as she usually is. Just whiny. ME, oh dear was I depressed today. Not sure if it's the dreary weather but all I wanted to do was hide in our room with the covers over my head. Time to get over that.

Beth, LOVE the pics of poppy. He's SO darn cute! :lol: Thank you so much for sharing that with us.

Well, love and hugs to you all.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All,
I will write a proper post tomorrow as I am tired. 

Anna- for traveling I agree with Angela, get a luggage cart (they are four dollars pay with credit card) put everything on that and push Jo in the stroller. Check EVERYTHING except for the stroller. (Unless you plan on using the carseat on the plane). Any carry ons can go on the stroller. The hardest part will be getting through security as you will have to fold the stroller and put it on the belt thing with the rest of your carry on. I am sure TSA will help you. After security go to southwest customer service desk to get a tag for your stroller and you can check that as you are boarding the plane and then pick it up as you deplane. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh I would limit the carry on to the diaper bag and small purse that you can wear like a across your body.


----------



## rottpaw

Anna I am so sorry your husband managed to pile insult on top of injury. :nope: GRR!!! I agree that counseling, even if just for you, will be great. Maybe he will see that it would be advisable for him, too. I will keep you in my prayers! :hugs:

Rebekah, thank you for your sweet words. My relationship with my Dad's wife will always be complex, because she and I just have totally different views on what she did when she married him VERY late in his life (four years before he died) and why she married him...but that is a different story for another day. I feel like what she did was at the expense of my family and my kids (and my Dad told me many times how miserable he was with her), and of course she thinks she was the perfect loving wife and sees nothing wrong with her actions, so we are always going to be opposed in our viewpoints. I've had to just let it go and try to get along with her... if I hold a grudge, I'm the only one who will suffer. And frankly, we have no family in town, so the fact that she is willing to come around and help is a Godsend right now. Lord knows my own mother is not much help! 

Your nursery for Amelia sounds lovely and I can't wait to see pics! You are so crafty! I wish I had that gene. I really want to do the butterfly footprint art that Jules posted a while back... just lacking the time and energy LOL! :dohh:

Thanks Anna for asking about the nursery art - we are doing the Very Hungry Caterpillar theme in the new nursery, and my sister (who is an awesome artist) is going to paint a "dots" border for me (remember the dots at the beginning of that book?) and some murals - grass on one wall, leaves and the caterpillar on another, possibly butterfly on a third wall...depends on where the furniture is going to go as I want the murals to be visible through/around the furniture, but didn't want them on the top half of the wall as that's where we will hang things, etc. So (and hallelujah!) the painters are here today to do the painting of the walls themselves, which will be yellow at the top half and white on the bottom (the hungry caterpillar pattern has a lot of colors in it, and I want the colors to show "true" instead of being on top of, say, yellow all the way around...) I have a vision in my head of what it will look like; just hope we can approximate what I'm trying to do! :haha: I'm SO ready for the nursery to be done. I know he won't even be in there the first few weeks, but I really hated having Ethan's nursery be a work in progress after he was already home... felt like just one more thing to deal with, and we'll have enough going on! :haha: So I'm really glad the painters are here today, and my sister comes this weekend. It will be a busy weekend, but I'm looking forward to it as I feel like it will be productive... the painting/nursery decor (except for valances, which will have to wait) will hopefully be complete after this weekend, just waiting on furniture... then, Friday and Sat I'm going for my (probably last before baby) pedi and haircut/color... It sounds vain, but I promised myself I would not let myself feel as frumpy and just like I had let myself go as I did the last time - so mommy-grooming is on the list this time, too! :thumbup: Sometimes it's the little things that make a big difference in how we feel, and these are pretty much the only things I can do for myself right now that are pampering. So, those are on the schedule. Then, Saturday we have friends coming to get together for dinner, and Sunday we go to the pumpkin patch. Woohoo! By Monday, I'll be ready to collapse LOL! The furniture is slated for sometime the week of Halloween (still need to get our crib mattress, but I know which one I want). 

Then, all that is really left is choosing a double stroller... I think I mentioned I was looking closely at a Joovy... well, went to the store to see it in person, and it was a disaster... basically, the whole thing (canopy, snack tray, carseat adapter) has to come apart to go in my trunk...then, the ultralight model I wanted (that is supposed to be 21 pounds!) is, um, NOT 21 pounds... my Chicco is 26, and it's LOTS easier to lift than the joovy... so overall, combined with the fact that I just didn't like the looks of it anyway, that option was tossed. So I'm still looking for one that combines all the features I want... and think I have found it - we saw one at the apple festival that looks perfect - EXCEPT when I priced it, I just about had a heart attack. Are there REALLY people who can/want to pay upward of $750 for a _STROLLER?????_ OMG!!! I about fainted! The problem I have is the stroller seems perfect (it's the Baby Jogger City Select, in case anyone has experience with it?) but I CANNOT justify that price. I looked on craigslist, and even there people want $600 (and I can see why, if she just paid $800 a year ago!) ... I don't know what I will do yet. I feel strongly that I will want a double stroller, and it needs to be something that I can lift and will fit in my trunk (because buying a different car isn't on our radar for at least another year)... so that limits my options some. Hubby is of the (IMHO, delusional! :rofl:) opinion that Ethan can just walk everywhere. :dohh: :dohh: Never mind what happens if he doesn't WANT to walk - just getting from our church parking lot to the nursery there would take half an hour at Ethan speeds, and I'm not joking!! It takes ten minutes when I'm strolling him!! To say nothing of going shopping for the day, or whatever... I just really think we are going to want a double. So, I may go check the baby jogger one out at Buy Buy Baby, and then we may just ask any family that wants to give baby a gift to contribute toward that. But holy MOLY I could not believe that price!! I thought $275 for the Joovy was pretty bad!! 

Okay, I think I am really rambling. Sorry girls, I'm just thinking out loud and will stop now! :haha: Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!! 

MA, thanks for the kind words of encouragement. I'm the kind of person who hates it when people constantly whine about something but don't take any steps to alleviate what bothers them. So I've been bugging the crap out of myself lately. So yes, hoping counseling is a step in the right direction. 

As for the nursery it sounds awesome and I'm with Angela, I wish I were that crafty and am so jealous that you can do the things you do. I am sorry to hear Doug is still out of work, but it's got to be nice to have an extra pair of hands. Hope he feels better soon!

Steph / Angela, thanks for the travel advice. I will check out the bjorn weight limit. Also the cart idea is good. I've also thought about getting a sky cap when we get to baggage claim. Do they still have them?? It would be worth the price of the tip to have an extra pair of hands. I booked my ticket last night so I'm off to the east coast!! Flying into Philly. Also booked my car with GPS navigation so I don't have to worry about trying to read my phone or a map in rush hour in a foreign city!! I was brought up a city girl, but I've lived in a small town for so long now I'm not used to traffic. Anyway, I was reading some travel advice and the best thing it said was to think of it as an adventure and don't freak if something doesn't go right, cause it probably won't. I'm a seasoned travel vet, being a former flight attendant for United, so I should know better. But sometimes knowledge is a bad thing. I've seen the looks passengers give people with babies. But the way I see it, we were all babies once and we all cried so they can suck it! 

Steph, I meant to ask before, how is your puppy?? Recovered from Cyote attack??

Angela, yes you did mention the hungry catipillar theme I'm just getting old. It sounds so cute!! I'm am glad you have an artist in the family. I had to resort to stencils from target, but it still looks cute. I hope it all comes together in time for the baby. Best of luck at the doctor!! So exciting. As for the stroller... That's a lot of money. I am headed to Denver next weekend to hit the second hand stores if I find one I will let you know. I can always buy it and send it to you. There's got to be a way to write off the shipping as some kind of business expense right??!! Oh and LOL with Ethan "just walking". Sounds like your DH needs to spend some time with Ethan at a mall and see how it goes. 

AFM, well just the travel thing and oh!!!! I went to swim practice this morning before the crack of dawn. I say before cause at 6:00am here it is pitch dark, no dawn in sight. I want to join the masters swim program and they are having a general drop in to spark interest before the new round of classes begins. It's a structured swim workout with a coach and it kicked my butt!! However it's a good kind of sore and if my arms don't fall off later today all is good. 

Happy hump day!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Oh and one quick question ... Are you guys trick or treating with the babes?? I have the cutest costume for Jo, but she's so little and I don't want her to have any candy anyway, but it's a fun tradition . She can't walk or say the words either, it would be me ringing the door bell and saying in my 41 year old voice "trick or treat!". I may be answering my own question here... Anyway thoughts?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

We're thinking of going to a harvest party at our church. The kids dress up and get candy, play games, etc. It's for ALL ages. One of my husbands co-workers also wants to take the kids to the floor in their costumes and bring some joy to the patients. It's a cardiac unit so I'm not all that worried about her catching anything on it. So we may do that as well.


----------



## rottpaw

https://www.carters.com/carters/Raccoon-Halloween-Costume/V_121A891,default,pd.html

Anna, we do a block party setup in our neighborhood, where the families from several homes get together and party, and all the candy goes down on a table by the mailbox (with some adults attending to supervise so no one runs off with gobs of candy lol!) the trick or treaters can cruise by and pick up treats, and the adults can have a nice evening visiting and eating and drinking without running to the door 800 times lol! The kids still go door to door. But they know if no one answers, it's because they are next door etc. it works well. Ethan is going as a raccoon (see costume link above) but not trick or treating... He doesn't need the candy and I figure there will be many years for him to trick or treat lol!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth &#8211; LOVE the photos of poppy. What a little doll! He is such a cutie. 

Angela &#8211; I am tired just hearing about you plan on doing this weekend! LOL. Mani pedi sounds wonderful though. So glad that everything is coming. I can&#8217;t wait to see photos of the new nursery. I know that it is going to be lovely, especially after seeing the baby furniture that you picked. In terms of strollers, have you thought about getting the Chicco double stroller? That way you can still use the base that you still have (though you get another one, but at least you will now have two, one for each car. It is still a bit pricey at $300 dollars, but since you had a good experience with the single Cortina, it may be worth a glance? Also, I laughed so hard about your hubby stating that Ethan can just walk LOL. Have him take Ethan to the zoo or park (or somewhere there is a lot of walking and waiting) without the stroller and when he is carrying him I am sure he will change his tune LOL. 

Rebekah &#8211; Yes, please send over photos of Amelia&#8217;s nursery. Please keep us posted on Doug and let us know how he is doing. I know that it is great to have him home though! Sorry to hear that you were depressed, I hope everything is ok or that it was just a simple case of the blahs. At any rate, you are more than welcome to come to LA where the weather is still in the high 90&#8217;s&#8230;.

Anna &#8211; I am so sorry to hear that your husband did not remember the rest of the day and it took a friend calling him. I am glad that you are going to counseling and you never know, he might surprise you and decide to join. As for your travel plans, I do believe that they still have sky caps and yes, have them help you if you can. Yay Philly. That is where I was born! Where are you going in Philly? Thanks for asking about our doggie. I believe my hubby was taking him to get the stitches out today! He is doing great and back to his old spry, barking, cuddly self! I am so jealous of your swimming workout! I love swimming and was on a swim team for 7 years and would love to have a structured work out in the pool. Good for you for getting up at 0 dark thirty to get your exercise on!

As for Trick or Treating - we took Katelyn last year and it was the worst&#8230;not because of the fact that I was pushing her up to the door in her stroller, saying trick or treat, getting candy and putting in a bag that I knew she was NEVER going to eat (mommy and daddy need some Halloween candy LOL), but because the neighborhood we went to was SOOOOO crowded. One of the streets we were on, there was a que to get to the house. The sidewalks were so pact it was like being at Disneyland right when a parade ended. This year, now that we are in a nice neighborhood and not a Townhome complex, we will take her out to a few houses. We have a few friends and family coming over who will go with us as well (they have kids between Katelyn&#8217;s age and 12). I don&#8217;t plan on giving Katelyn any candy as we don&#8217;t really have her any kind of sweets (unless Grandma comes over&#8230;). I know that several people have events at their churches so that is an option as well. If you have a cute costume, I say put her in it and go to a few houses or somewhere &#61514; you don&#8217;t have to give her the candy. I will say that if it weren&#8217;t for my niece, I probably would not have taken her last year. 

AFM &#8211; nothing new happening. We are all moved into the our new offices. The layout sucks, but what are you gonna do? We have the pumpkin patch on Saturday and I still need a costume for Katelyn. Haven&#8217;t even thought about it yet. Oh well, I am off to a meeting &#8211; will chat with you ladies later!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

Thanks for the Halloween ideas. It's pretty cold here and we leave for the east coast the next day, so I may just skip it and drive down to Denver and hide out at my Parent's house. They won't be home and they live in a really popular trick or treating neighborhood so I will turn off all the lights and hide. Sounds bad I know. I actually love Halloween, but not the night before a trip. 

Anyway I wish there were a get together like most of you guys have, that would be more fun. Steph I am glad your doggie is all better!! 

Ma, how's Doug?

Angela did you get your Mani / pedi? I applaud your efforts. And can sympathize all too well. I have realized recently that I have become really lazy and that my personal appearance had taken a nose dive. I always wanted to be the cute chic mon that didn't succumb to living in baggy sweat pants, sweatshirts, and yoga pants. Alas I am dangerously close to adopting that look. It's been years since I bought myself any new clothes that weren't maternity. Thusly everything I own looks worn out, and it is. So next weekend I'm going shopping with my mom (yikes). But I'm determined to reclaim my somewhat hip fashionable self. Plus I can not go back east in two weeks with nothing but old mom jeans and sweats. I am staying with a girl friend in Wilmington Delaware that is so cute, two kids, and the poster child for hip mom. She's taking me to a polo match for the love of mike!! Scenes from Pretty Woman flash in my mind as that's the only point of reference I have, but I'm pretty sure people dress better than I do here. Anyway rambling. 

Happy Thursday!
Anna 
P.S. Steph, I will spend most of my time in Deleware. Philly is just the closest airport.


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, sounds like fun and you deserve some fun new clothes! I would have no idea about dressing for a polo match either! I'm guessing a dress, but your friend could probably tell you what to expect. 

I get my pedi tomorrow (alas, no manicure - not worth the $ with as fast as my nails chip and break and polish gets destroyed on my hands). Then hair on Saturday. By Saturday night I should feel like a whole new mommy lol! 

My sister arrives tomorrow and will start painting saturday. The wall painters (base colors) finished this morning. I can't wait to see how her artwork turns out! The earliest the furniture might arrive is one week from today, but I'm guessing closer to Halloween. I can't wait to get everything put together! I will post some pics as soon as there is anything to see! 

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

I promised a proper post yesterday but here I am today. :thumbup: Thanks for the kind words about Poppy's pics! He is such a funny and cute little man that I'm happy I have them! The disc came today and oh my, the are so cute. I will post more of them later.

We have another tooth!!! yikes! This makes 5 so far - 3 upper, 2 lower and I can see another upper coming in and a bulge on the bottom. They are just one right after the other, no breaks! The one that just came in was tough, we finally gave him some tylenol as he was so whiny and jawing anything and very restless sleeping. thankfully, we are back to the 9.5 -10 hours a night. He has also been taking 1.5 -2 hours in the AM, then one more hour in the afternoon and a quick 30-45 mins in late afternoon. But he's such a good boy!

Went back to the knee dr yesterday and he says I can get by on a partial knee replacement, but I still can't do that right now. He told me that was ok, I can wait and would help me through the waiting period - already going to the pain management clinic for broken tailbone/major low back issues, so just pile on the knees too! He is a great dr and not pushy at all, which I appreciate. Going back to the heart dr next week and while I am there I am going to have him listen to Poppy's heart. Not that I don't trust my pediatrician but my own pediatrician when I was little (and more than one of them!) missed my own heart problem for 4 years before they told me I needed surgery so I'm just double checking with my cardiologist. Can't hurt, right?

My period came last week, so we are TTC starting this month!!!! Last month, I charted BBT and CM but I am so irregular who knows. I bought ovulation predictors as well as we are just going to go at it every day or every other day (if we can hack it! :haha:). Here's hoping. Not sure I'll be as lucky as I was the first time (we got pg the first month!!) but we will have some fun and see where it goes. :blush::blush::haha: We just did 2 nights in a row and some muscles are hurting! haha, better than a workout!

Angela - I had a mani/pedi on a Saturday afternoon and my water broke Sunday night/Monday AM! Silly me thought "oh I'll just wear a pad in case my water breaks".....thank god it didn't break there - I would have filled up a 6-gallon water bottle!!!!! eww, that was so gross.:wacko::wacko:

Anna - yay on the shopping! would love to do that myself, but I refuse to until I lose more weight. As for halloween, I am dressing him up but not going anywhere. Will be cute for photos, but we have a very quiet street and only get about 10 kids total, if that!

oh man, I was going to write more but he's up and clamoring for food!!! gotta run, hi to Steph, Rebekah, Jules, Flutter (hope all is well), and the busy busy mommies that don't get on too often. Much love and hugs.

Beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

It's been a LOOOOONG day for us. We still haven't heard from the nurse whom we called SEVERAL times today to find out the outcome of Doug's skin culture. He can't go back to work until we get it so we're quite frustrated. It shouldn't honestly take from Monday until Friday for the culture. I'm going to say something at tomorrow's appointment. While the nurse said he could bandage everything up and go to work, the employee health won't let him because it's an open wound draining that could possibly be a staph infection of some sort. His body has been fighting infection after infection since he got poison ivy. His immune system is just very bad right now.

We have two Dr.'s appointments tomorrow and "hopefully" we can get the answer to the culture tomorrow morning so he can go into employee health. If it's staff...he'll have to wait until both wounds are drained completely and the skin is healed over. Who knows how long that could take. ((sigh)) 

I LOVE having Doug here though. It's like a mini-vacay, though we're not really going very far. Hopefully he won't have any SERIOUS illness because he has to use up his sick days for this crap. 

Anyways, we went out for a ride just to get out of the house. :wacko:

Anna, don't feel bad, I'm honestly wondering how much we'll actually do. I don't feel like taking the car on Halloween so I think parading around the hospital isn't an option. I got to thinking it may not be such a good idea anyways. Hospitals carry all kinds of things during cold and flu season and I'm not really sure I want her going from room to room doing this not to mention that I'd have to put her back in the car at 10pm to travel to pick up Doug and then have to put her down again which may be tricky since I'll have woken her up.

I may walk her in our little cul de sac here but we're in the country, so taking her far wouldn't really be reasonable since she won't be eating candy and I'm actually trying to LOSE weight. lol

Anna, you and I can sit and watch a movie and maybe make some mulled cider. lol ((cheers))

Angela, how fun to have your sister there with you. It must feel SO good to be getting things done this time around.

Steph, sorry about the new digs for work. :hugs: Take pics at the pumpkin patch!

:hi: Beth! I've been a bit concerned about Amelia. I'm really thinking about going back to the cardiac specialist for pedes because they never did see her upon birth to make sure she didn't have that murmur. Nobody has caught it but they've only "listened". They didn't take a sonogram like the Dr.'s when I was pregnant to try to see her heart. They really freaked me the heck out and I keep wondering if they missed it. We keep hearing of young kids who have died in sports because their heart stopped. One recently said the Dr.'s missed a childhood murmur. Oh Heavens to Betsy! :wacko: That kind of stuff freaks me out!!

Well, so far so good here with exception to Dougs issues. We "Were" going to try to bd yesterday but it didn't work out with Dougs arm draining. YUCK! I was a little disappointed because I don't really want to use medical treatment if we can try it again and do it naturally like we did with Jackson. My body is unpredictable though and because I have PCOS those ovulation kits don't work nor does the tracking. It's just the uniqueness of my body. :rofl: 

I am finding the past few weeks that I'm missing familiar things. My gram especially. She helped raise me, cooked for us and everything. I miss her cooking but moreso I miss calling her when I'm down or don't know what to do. Fall is a time of reflection for me for some reason AND it's not helping that the 22nd is coming and that's when I gave birth to our son and he passed away shortly after. I'm able to function better for the most part, I'll just always have that feeling of knowing someone is missing. I look at our daughter and just wish her brother was here.

I'm ashamed of what I'll share next but my sister in law announced she was pregnant again after having twins. Our other sister in law said she wanted them to have a boy because we needed another boy in the family. My hearted dropped and it stung. She didn't mean it by any means and like most people, they move on and never think twice about it again...It's just not how that moment is for me. It plays over and over and over again. I have my baby, we cut the cord, I hold him, he passes and unlike most mothers ...I leave WITHOUT my child. that moment will stick with me for the rest of my life.

So, what I'm ashamed about is that I had hoped and prayed that they wouldn't have a boy because I would LOVE for Amelia to have a brother here on earth next. I feel selfish and guilty for saying that. Heck, I don't even know if there will be anymore children conceived. We all know that it's not a guarantee. I am SO grateful for our daughter and everyday and night I look at her I am filled with so much love for her and she makes us laugh and we're SO filled with the Joy of the Lord with such a gift. I also know that we have other "sisters" who haven't yet had their 1st and that too makes me feel guilty for wanting one more....just one more. Be it a boy or a girl....I would however LOVE a little boy to add, but would love a little girl if she were to arrive.

My heart is just all over the place these days. I'm content where we are but for some reason just reflecting on SO many things I wish my head would stop "thinking".

Enough of that. Doug and I are going to finish watching some shows and who knows, maybe we'll bd. Yesterday was a second and it doesn't mean it's "over". last time I ovulated on CD 28 :wacko: My body is SO odd. :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Wow, quiet weekend on here! I know ours was crazy busy. Hope everyone had a fun weekend with the kiddos and enjoyed every minute! 

Beth, I just saw your most recent FB post about the knee. I am so sorry! Do you think you will delay your ttc plans till the knee can be repaired? Or just continue ttc and try to get through without the surgery till the second one is old enough? One of my friends had to have both hips replaced by the time she was 42... She feels so much better now though! And it definitely can't hurt to have them check poppy's heart. My ped found a slight murmur with Ethan that she said would disappear as he grew, and so far, it seems to have done so...But whenever he does begin sports and gets physicals for that kind of thing I will insist that a specialist take a look! I'm with you - more oversight is better in this case! 

Rebekah, I am thinking of you and sending you extra hugs today! :hug: I know this will be a difficult day for you, and it's natural that you would be feeling contemplative and maybe a whole lot of other emotions at this time of year. Don't beat yourself up! Your family may make comments that hit you sideways and don't be afraid to speak up - I'm sure they don't mean it to hurt the way it does, but they need to know it DOES hurt and remember why!! Bless your heart! I'm so sorry that Jackson is not here with you and your family, but remember he IS home safe with Jesus and you WILL see him again. :hugs: Again, will be thinking of you and praying for you today! I hope they have let you know the results of the culture for Doug by now. That is so scary. One of my friends got a staph infection/impetigo after going to the gym when she had poison ivy. The rash from the poison ivy just opens up so many places in the skin that infection can spread. I know it is a bugger to treat! Hugs to both of you! 

Anna, I totally agree on the shopping! I keep seeing mom friends (who, granted, are YEARS ahead of us in the sense that their youngest is maybe 4) who are so cute and fashionable and back to their regular shape... I know I can't make myself nuts right now and I get that...in my head, LOL! The rest of me is thinking "why can't I at least make a little bit of an effort" (the answer, of course, is that I have ZERO energy right now to devote to anything frivolous! :rofl:) But I am thankful I was able to get my pedicure and get my hair done this weekend. :thumbup: I went to a new salon for my hair, and she did a pretty good job. At least I don't have roots anymore! :rofl: I am not as excited about the cut as I am when my usual girl does it, but it will work for now and I was more concerned about the color anyway... I almost never "fix" my hair at the moment, so it's in a ponytail regardless! :haha: 

Meanwhile, we did have a crazy-busy weekend, but it was fun. My sister came and got most of the nursery painting done. I think she did a GREAT job, but she was shocked at how long it took her and she will need to come back to do the rest of the murals (the caterpillar, the leaf, butterfly, etc.). Which will actually work out better, because the furniture (coming Thursday now) will be here by the time she comes back, and she will be able to see exactly where she can paint so things won't be covered by furniture. So that's good. I will email/pm you ladies some photos of what she did. Even hubby loves it, and I think it will be adorable when the room is finished! :happydance:

Other than that, we are 36 weeks Friday. :happydance: We see our OB Thursday and I will get the Group B strep test, and also a cervical check (oh, fun!) But I am excited to see if perhaps anything is dilating faster this time than last... last time I was at ZERO at that first check (and pretty much still at 0 when I went to be induced) so I am praying we are progressing a little better and may go into labor naturally this time. Then Friday we have another ultrasound to recheck the kidney situation and the baby's size. I am REALLY curious about his size estimate this time. I've tried really hard to be careful what I'm eating (except for ice cream, which I just.cant.give.up :dohh:), but I think it is working... my weight is holding steady over the last couple weeks (and was only creeping up slowly in the couple weeks before that), so I am hoping we are slowing way down on the growth and that he will not be too big for a vaginal delivery. Praying, praying, praying! 

We are working on the last couple of issues that need to be handled before the baby arrives - the biggest one being deciding on a cord blood bank. I am determined to do that this time, and I just need to choose the best one (and have no idea how; hubby, of course, is fixated on price :dohh: but I am more concerned about the quality and reputation of the lab, their collection procedures, etc.). I've left this WAY late but I really want to do it. If anyone has any experience with/recommendations for any of the banks, please let me know! 

Okay girls, Ethan's down for his nap which means it's time for me to get some chores done. Hope everyone is having a great day! 

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

MA, I too will be thinking of you today. Lots and lots of hugs on this very difficult day. I know people can be thoughtless. My guess is they're just clueless. I'm with Angela, speak up and educate them so next time / next year maybe they'll think before they open their mouth. How is Doug?? Know I'm thinking of you today and sending as many virtual hugs as I can your way:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Angela, sounds like you had a busy weekend. Glad the hair and pedicure went well. I too live in a pony tail. I cut my hair off once thinking might as well as its always up anyway, but how I missed my pony!!! Never again! The nursery sounds adorable and I'm glad your sister got some of the mural done. Yeh for furniture arriving this week. Can't wait to see pictures!! 36 weeks. Can't believe it!! I'm sure you're exhausted. Those last four weeks were the hardest for me. Hang in there and excited to hear what the doc says. 

AFM, had a great weekend with the girl. We went swimming on Friday. Our new rec center has an amazing kids pool, and Jo loves it. On Saturday I went to yoga and got my you-know-what kicked!! I had never taken this particular class and you never know with a new teacher. So when she walked in and was like 8 months pregnant I thought awesome!! Easy stretching class. Oh how wrong I was. She walked around the class calling out the poses, joining in where she could, but setting a break neck pace that had me dripping sweat and I am still sore today!! Then spent the day in shorts and T-shirt raking up leaves in the front yard. I could not believe how beautiful our weekend was!! Last chance to soak up some vitamin D before another snow storm arrives later this week. Swam again on Sunday to loosen up the sore muscles. So I feel like maybe I'm getting back on track. It's taken a year to figure out how to juggle baby, life, exercise and me time, but for the first time in a long time I feel like things are balanced. Important to this Libra, if you believe in that sort of thing. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Beth, please update on the knee situation!!!!

Hugs to all!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, balance is definitely important! Ad I agree, it took me till Ethan was a year to even START to feel like I could juggle everything. I'm hoping the curve is not as steep on the second one lol! 

Glad you had a great weekend! Do some exercise for me...I'm doing zero right now lol!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Thank you SO MUCH for the love and encouragement you sent my direction. :hugs: 

Today I spent most of the time moving around. I kept my head occupied. Doug had to go on back to Employee health. They see Doug's arm is getting better, but it's still open and draining so they won't let him back. He goes back to them on Wed. Not sure what they'll say. He'll get some disability (very small amount) to help compensate what he's losing from pay. He's using much of his sick time but the good news is he at least has it. Hopefully after this week they'll let him back.

Now, onto the diagnosis. He in fact has an infection. Dr. says he got it at work after his poison ivy outbreak. He has MRSA. Most of us have that bad bacteria on us anyways but for health employees, they just assume they'll have it because of the work they do. His immune system is compromised and from now on. His Dr. brought up that we could have a comp suit because it came from work, however we would have to prove it which could be touchy. Also the fact that Doug works there AND he likes where he works...This would make for an uncomfortable situation. I'm told it's not a death wish, just a precaution but it doesn't make me happy that my husband has this. ((sigh)) What can you do though?? It's par for the course and a risk all healthcare workers take when they treat their patients with such things as poison ivy.

After the experience today, we were supposed to go for a ride up north but I wasn't feeling very well. We then went to a store where I received a free massage. Of course she see's my lower belly and says, "your not pregnant are you"?? Which not only made me feel pissy because I'm trying to LOSE weight and LOATHE this lower belly but it happens to be on the anniversary of Jackson's birth and death. While I'd LOVE to be pregnant again, feeling obese and someone wondering if I'm pregnant just sent me over the emotional top. 

Doug was so sweet, bless him. He asked if I was upset with what she said because of what today was. Usually I'd pass that off and move on. We went to the cemetery and usually I have no problem getting out of the car. Today I couldn't even BARE to get out of the car. Doug went to the grave by himself while I looked the other way out the window at the turning of the leaves. We left and while he was pumping gas I just started crying brushing away my tears so he wouldn't see. This doesn't often happen...any of this. I'm usually forthcoming with my emotions and sadness. Today was just...Odd. 

After that cry though and praying for God to kiss and hug our son for us we took a ride, went for a walk, and then to an Italian dinner. We're home watching back movies. It was an overall good day and I did remember to count my blessings and just pray with Amelia tonight for everything including big brother Jackson to get a kiss and hug as we wait to see him again.

Tomorrow we're thinking about going to the zoo. It's an unexpected vacation. We may as well make use of it!

I'm very tired so I'll be back tomorrow sometime to respond to everyone. Anna, sounds like you had a lovely day. Snow...oh goodness. I can't think about it. I loved our fall walk today for the Vitamin D. We all enjoyed the fresh air. 

Angela, I can't WAIT to see the baby's room. Sounds like it's going to be SO NEAT! :happydance:

Love you all dearly! :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Rebekah, I'm so sorry to hear it is MRSA! I will pray it gets cleared SOON. That is a scary bug. But as you say, definitely pops up a lot in the healthcare context. And I'm sorry about the lady's comments during your massage. GRRR!! People say the DUMBEST things. I swear. After learning everything I have on this site, I will never EVER ask anyone if they are pregnant, EVER, again. I will never assume I know EVEN if they look 10 months preggo... I will just wait till they say something indicating it before I mention anything. I had such a poochy tummy after Ethan that I felt AWFUL about it for months and really wanted to wear/would have been more comfy in my maternity shirts, but could only imagine how many people would make comments askiing when I was due, etc. so I never wore any maternity tops after delivery. Don't beat yourself up! It is HARD to get our bodies back (even to where they were before baby, and I definitely wasn't in shape even then!) and it takes time. You're barely 1 year into it... it takes time and don't be so hard on yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

Thanks so much Angela.

How is everyones day going? It's cold and rainy here. Very gloomy fall day. Doug decided to take to the back yard and try to get the ugly swing set down out back so we can prepare for our garden next year. He's wearing a hooded jacket in the rain with a drill. lol I'm going to have some hot hibiscus tea (he doesn't drink caffeine anymore) and a hummus sandwich.

We have managed to get a whole lot done since he's been off. Bought a storm door. He installed that PERFECTLY. While it was only supposed to take an hour, it took more like 2 days....he still got it in with no gaps. It will really help come winter time. MUCH better than the piece of you-know-what that was filthy, had gaps and pretty old. 

My parents gave us one of their older mock fireplaces with a heater inside. It looks very cute in the living room. 

Today I think I'm going to try to make some meals ahead. 

Amelia has been having some bad days/nights the past 3 days. Yesterday wasn't as bad as the night before however, today is "iffy". She has 2 molars coming in on the bottom. One from each side. She's not really sleeping very well at night. She wakes up a lot over the course of the night then just goes back down. Does anyone have this issue?

She's not as terrible as the first several set of teeth coming in. The other day she threw up all over Doug. Honestly I keep wondering if there is something wrong concerning the reflux issue. Maybe I should ask that she have her stomach looked at via sonogram to see if there is anything wrong?? I don't want them performing crazy things on her though and treating her for any old thing just to shut me up though.

She was crying earlier and I started rocking her to sleep for a nap. Put her in her crib and she's up and playing there. I figured I'd leave her in there with Bearbear for an hour just to rest.

You'll all get a kick out of this...I'm trying to decorate a little bit for Halloween. Nothing scary just fun. I told you about the witch with a penis nose. :rofl: She's still around because I haven't had the time to really mess with it. Last night I took a big and small pumpkin and made them into Candy Corns by spray painting yellow and white opposite the orange. *Word To The Wise*: Make sure you point the spray can AWAY from your eyes! :rofl: I ran inside screaming "I got paint in my eyes"!! Hahahaha

The smaller one is going to the cemetery where I plan to put another witch hat over the stone and we'll hang a ghost next to it. Hahaha Imagine going into a cemetery seeing THAT!! lol Got to have a sense of humor when it comes to this or you'll always find yourself sad and miserable. I think Jackson would like to be included in the fall celebration.

Well, Amelia is crying to get out of her crib. It's actually time for lunch for her so I'll get her out and "hopefully" she won't be miserable all day and night. lol

Love and hugs to you all!!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

Quick post today. 

Ma, so sorry to hear about Doug. I hope he gets better soon. Also so sorry Jackson's birthday was so hard. Totally understandable, but still, lots of hugs. And people are just asses!! Sounds like you're in better spirits today. How's Amelia?? The teeth are so hard. I just got an email from Parent's magazine about when kids reach new major mile stones sometimes they go backward in other areas. Like learning to talk or walk, they might regress in behavior or sleep. It's like they have a limited capacity for new stuff, so sometimes something has to give. Maybe this is what Amelia is going through?? Anyway best of luck!!

Angela, you just hang out with your feet up. Running after a toddler 36 months pregnant is exercise enough. And Im with you on learning life lessons from these threads. I will never ask if someone is pregnant. I will never ask if someone is planning on having a family, or if they even have kids. Take care of yourself!!

AFM, Jo is having a hard time sleeping too and I think it's time for some cry it out tough love. I hate to do it, but we cannot survive on 5 hrs of sleep. And I have DH's help now, I have to nip this in the bud before we travel next week because I can not be up all night by myself. Other than that nothing to tell.
Have a good Tuesday!
Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

On my goodness, Rebekah!!!! I'm SOOOO osrry about Doug! I pray he gets better soon and things get sorted out for him positively. My heart also breaks for you and your experience the other day. I completely understand your tears (well, as much as I can - but I empathize) and you will have those days. but your little one knew you were there and was with you in the car comforting you. Remember that. I wish I could express what I'm feeling now a bit better but we are here for you!

I do hear you on the pg front though. My sister-in-law saw me the other day and said: your boobs are HUGE, you're not pg again, are you? First of all, she should have seen then when I was nursing! :haha::haha::haha: Second: shut up. If I was, AWESOME. If not, I hope to be soon. Don't make me feel any different! 

Angela - I love the pics! thank you so much for sharing. Damn, I got so emotional seeing it, knowing you are so excited and loving waiting for his arrival. Damn, there I go again. I swear, this week has been rough....and I should have just O'd like yesterday, so it's just too many hormones running loose in there!

Anna - awesome on the class and the great weekend. Love it when things work out in your favor and you get such a great day. Makes things seem rosier....even for a little while. :)

AFM: I went to the knee doc - a great one, finally! - and I am in need of a partial knee replacement. He said I have only about 2-3% of the cartilage left behind the kneecap. Which I expected, really, because I had 4 knee surgeries already and I knew it was decreasing. The partial means the cap itself will be replaced with a plastic disk and only one of the bones will have metal on the end. The recovery time is about 2 months. I have already had a massive knee surgery on that knee before where they went in (a nice 8" scar), broke my shin bone, moved it, screwed it down and cleared out behind the cap. That recovery was brutal and coming off that, I know I can't take the time to get it done now. If it broke, or if I couldn't MOVE, then the decision is taken away from me, but I can't elect to do it yet. Will I be limited, yes, but I already am, so we're coping. He told me if I push it off for 5 or so years, that will be fine, I won't need a full one, but if I push it to 10, I may. He was very understanding and agreed if I could put it off for a bit, do it as they do not last forever and will need to be replaced, so the longer I wait, the better the new stuff gets and longer they last. phew, that was long! But Angela - no, it will not interrupt our TTC - crazy as it sounds, we are forging ahead and putting the surgery on hold for as long as I can and hopefully have more kids! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

on the TTC note, I am probably out this month as we were going great, bd'ing every night, then over the weekend I got the beginning of a yeast infection! ughghghghghghg. I mean, give me a cheese grater, please! So I took the monistat 1-day, took a break from bd'ing and healed. We resumed Sunday night and yesterday (Monday) I saw EWCM and today my temp went up a bit. So if we did manage to catch this month, we bd the day before O and 3 days before. But prob out this month, so we will just try again next month. I told Charlie all I wanted for xmas was another baby! :haha:

I am hosting a dinner party for Charlie's sisters this Sunday. So far dinner looks like this: antipasto platter, wild mushroom tartlets, and cheese & crackers for apps, dinner is: chicken with wine, whipped squash, smashed red potatoes, fresh rolls and a salad. Dessert, not sure about yet. Oh and a new cocktail: amaretto kisses with cranberry juice, vodka, amaretto, little bit of OJ and some sprite. - mine will be cran juice, OJ and sprite :) 

Please, wish me luck on it. You all know this will be a long day for me. Hopefully I will have only positives from it!!!!! 

Ok, must go, munchkin, is yelling for my attention. SO cute. I have to put up more of the 6 month shoot. I will do that soon. Oh, and we now have 6 teeth!!! 4 upper and 2 lower. More are coming, I can tell. He soon will have the Cheshire Cat grin!!! Love it! 

Hello to everyone else and hope everyone is well. hugs to you all!!!

Beth


----------



## pablo797

Lurking, busy at work will probably post proper tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Quick post. Amelia has been in so much pain from two molars coming in on the bottom. I was starting to second guess myself so we brought her to the pede's yesterday and found that in fact she is dealing with them. It's touch and go the past several days. Doug is doing well and I think he "may" go back tomorrow with the weekend off.

We got a lot done today. Took the construction materials that the prior owner left for us out back to the dump. We have another load but we're going to wait closer to snowfall because poison ivy is rampant. We can't deal with THAT again. :rofl: Doug put in a new storm door, we mowed the front lawn and bagged leaves (who came up with bagging leaves anyways?? I HATE IT!!)

Tomorrow we take our school tax form in to "hopefully" get a tax cut for next year. Who knows what we'll be dealing with for taxation after the election. Is anyone concerned? I don't let it overcome me but I AM stocking up on certain things. Medical supplies, food, seeds, etc. I'm not a doomer but like to be prepared in case of an emergency. 

I also finished a REALLY LONG patient inquiry for the new Rep Endo. Oh how I'm nervous! He's known for the numbers and not bedside manner. None of the Dr.'s around here tend to actually perform the fertility treatments. I AM concerned that because my old midwife is no longer available from the old office (she performed the IUI that helped us achieve our pregnancy. SLOW, methodical and peaceful versus the VERY rushed medical staff) that they will be too quick and we'll use the last 3 IUI's with no pregnancy when we start in January. Testing (since it's a new Dr.) will be next month so we can start right in January. I'm thinking about buying a juicer and juicing for a month to quickly lose some more weight.

By the way, I think I'm getting another period because I've noticed I'm witchy during this time and REALLY eat like a hog. I had pizza, wings and a canoli the other night. Had Doug said no, I would have eaten him alive. :rofl: Cookies, I love stinken cookies! Seems like I eat this junk and also feel depressed/hormonal when I get like this. It "would" be the second month without taken provera for a period. We'll see. It's looking like it. My moods are :wacko: NUTS!

How is everyone doing?? Beth, good to hear from you! So sorry your out for the month but there is time.

Steph, how are you??

Anna, What's going on with you??

Angela, you okay over there? How are you feeling??

Jules...I miss you!

Hi ladies who are lurking. Miss you. Peek in when you can and say hello!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls!

Sorry to be MIA, it has been a crazy busy week here. Th good news is, the furniture is here (YAY!) and I get to work on organizing that and th closet today. We alsonhave another scan today. I will update. 

Went to dr yesterday and all is still well; 36 weeks today and approx 1cm dilated. I had a TON of painful contractions Tuesday and dr scolded me for not calling (may have been what produced the 1cm dilation)... I didn't call just bc I honestly felt they were BH that would settle down as soon as I could sit down...which wasn't till 7pm when hubby got home and found a tearful mess of a wife lol! But they got better as I sat in a hot bath. Dr.mreminded me that second labor can go a lot faster though and she wants me to call when contrax are 7 min apart rather than 5. So I will be more careful. Baby is moving well but we are definitely running out of room in there. I'll be interested to see the weight estimate today. I know he has slowed down (thank God) because my overall gain has slowed, and I'm pretty sure I'm not losing fat anywhere :haha: 

Rebekah, hope Doug gets back to work today, and yes, STAY OUT of any more poison ivy! :hugs: sorry about the molars. I wish I could say it doesn't suck, but it does. Ethan woke up nightly for a few weeks while th first couple were coming in. It's better now so there is light at the end of the tunnel!

Hey Anna! 

Beth, I'm so excited for your ttc! You are definitely trying lol! :haha: take it easy, lady! Good luck with the dinner party, your menu sounds amazing as usual! 

Okay baby is up. Hugs!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey All, 

Popping in really quick as I am a bit busy at work this week (and with Church stuff). 

Rebekah - Glad that Doug is feeling better, and that you were able to get so much stuff done around the house/yard. Sorry to hear that baby bear is having a rough time with the molars. How many more baby teeth do they get? Is it the same number as adult teeth (minus the wisdom teeth) - I am sleep derprived and probably asking a dumb question. 

Also - I get the exact same way when the witch is about to strike. Want lots of junk food and feel depressed. LOL. Keep us posted on the doc visit. I was going to wait until Jan to TTC as well, but now I am just going with the flow. I am kind of hoping I get pregnant sooner. We shall see.. 

Angela - I am so excited that you furniture is there! When is your sister coming back to finish the room. I can't wait to see a pic of it all complete! WOW 1 cm dilated. By this time next week you could have baby #2 in your arms. Are you still undecided on a name? I am super excited for you!

Anna - I hope you and your fam are well and are enjoying the snow

Beth - Good to hear from you! I had read on FB about your knee. I hope that your dinner party goes well and is drama free!

Jules - How are things?

AFM - Katelyn has been hit or miss with sleep. Twice this week she woke up around 2 or 3 in the morning and then didn't go back to sleep until 6 and then for only 30 minutes! At the moment, I don't know which way is up I am so tired. So last weekend we did NOT go to the pumpkin patch because for some odd reason it was cold and rainy. Very unusual weather for Los Angeles. Of course today it is 90 degrees outside. We are going tonight when I get home (so I am going to leave a little early if possible). Not much planned for the weekend other than cleaning and doing laundry. 

Ok ladies got get back to the salt mines! Have a terrific weekend!

Hugs, 
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies quick update. After some scary Bp readings at yesterday's perinatal appt, which I hope were flukes caused by their machines (more on that later), I will be spending today at labor and delivery getting monitored, bloodwork and urine labs. Am frustrate with this turn of events, bc i think it is peris equipment (and procedures) at fault, but will explain in a later post once I get there. Should have a lot of time on my hands to write lol! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers that all is fine and peri just overreacted. Thank ladies!


----------



## rottpaw

Ps here now and have been waiting a while for a room. Nurse just came out to say there are none yet. I completely understand, and it is no one's fault, but bleh. Hate hospitals! Everyone in the waiting area is walking by with coffee and/or McDonald's. I can't have either bc both salt and caffeine jack up my blood pressure. Sorry to whine, I'm just sitting here alone and bored silly, and the uncertainty and anxiety that began after yesterday's appt is driving me nuts. We aren't sure whether to call my mother in law over, bc it will take about 5 hours for her to get here and she can't drive after dark, but we need her to care for Ethan if for any reason I'll be admitted overnight or anything. So am hoping and praying for best case which would be that pressure (or at least blood work) is okay and they can send me home with 24 hour urine test instead of me having to stay here. I'm resigned to induction if it is necessary, but REALLY prefer to buy another week or two for the little guy on the inside if I can. He is 36 weeks but i would much rather 38. Bloodwork shows if it's more severe PE and dr said that would be an automatic ticket to delivery this weekend (not sure about method). But am praying the peri yesterday just took poor readings.


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry for the multiple posts and typos - am on phone and don't want to post a really lengthy one and lose it. So yesterday at peris office, they had me lying in a weird position and really uncomfortable PLUS essentially lying ON the arm they were taking pressures from. I don't understand that procedure but am hoping that's what was causing the high readings (highest of four or five was 168/99). They first got like a 140 something reading but of course as they continued to go up I got more uncomfortable and more freaked out and it becomes a self-fulfilling thing. Sigh. Anyway sorry for all the posts! I'm just going nuts sitting here and wondering. :-(

Update - still here at 3:30 with very little new to report... No labs or bloods have been run yet but I am in a room finally. So I'm watching my football games and trying not to go quietly crazy as have not had lunch and am starving lol! More updates as there is any info. :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies- quick minute post....thanks for the well wishes for my dinner party.....just one word right now: DRAMAAAAAAAAAAAA. Sigh.

I'll update hopefully tonight if I make it thru the afternoon.....

B


----------



## pablo797

Ok just checking in and glad I did. It's Sunday night so I'm wondering first how Angela is?? What's the news?? Hope you are ok!! How's the BP? Are you staying over night??

Beth, hmmmm knowing your SILs I'm not surprised but was hoping for better. Good luck!!

MA, what's your forecast?? Hope the hurricane doesn't affect you too much.

Steph sorry about the sleep. Try and go to bed early. When Jo isn't sleeping well I'm in bed by 8. Good luck!

AFM, well just hoping my trip back east is still a go. Seems like I picked a week that a hurricane is boring down on the easy coast closing everything. Hope by Thursday all is clear and the airports are open. I har given up hope on an extra open seat for the baby, but oh well, well make it. Also need to confirm my rental car. I asked my friend if I would need to bring my kayak to get from airport to her house, so far the answer is no, but I'm playing it by ear. 

Take care all and can't wait for updates!!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Beth, so sorry about the nightmare sil's!

Rebekah, hope you guys are staying safe and will have power! 

Steph, how are you doing sweetie? 

Thanks Anna! Hope your trip is a go! I'm doing okay today; got home yesterday evening (thank God!) from hospital. I've been taking my BP here at home all day and it's been perfectly normal the whole day, so I'm assuming that we are okay for now. I go back to my dr. Tomorrow for another check and to turn in the 24 hour urine test to determine whether I'm showing protein in my urine. But my bloodwork must have been fine or they'd have kept me in the hospital. So I'm very grateful to be home! Baby is still doing well and moving well, and since my pressure was normal all day, I took advantage of hubby being home and got some laundry done, made some soup for the week since it's getting cold here this week, we put the crib together and otherwise just tried to relax. poor hubby has been running hisb butt off fetching things from upstairs or downstairs as I need them. :haha: I'm just going to play each day by ear at this point and see how we do. First up is dr. Visit tomorrow.

The furniture for the nursery came last thursday and is coming together. Need the crib mattress before I can make up the crib...but we've got th furniture set up and it looks great so far! We also need a name, so we are working on that, but that's pretty much all that remains in the prep department. I still want to organize the closet and baby's things a bit more, but it feels good to basically be ready as we can be. 

I am praying we can avoid induction (really don't want to do that again, for many reasons) and that baby can come on his own when he is ready. I am fully prepared to do whatever it takes to keep my BP down, even if I need to go on strict bed rest, because I really don't want this baby to have to be induced. So, we will see. I'm going to make that clear to my dr. And I will fight hard to be allowed to monitor and rest at home as necessary. 

Okay girls, off to bed. I will update after tomorrow's dr appt.!

Hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela,

I'm SO glad your okay. Please keep us updated. How scary. :hugs: Glad the nursery is almost finished and looks like just in time too. :wink:

Anna, I've heard they're canceling lots of flights for Monday and Tuesday. Hopefully yours will be okay when you need it. New York City and New Jersey are supposed to get it VERY bad. We haven't seen anything like this so it's a little scary. We live in Central, NY. We're due rain and high winds but it's not supposed to be as bad as the city and those more down state. Of course I have cousins and friends in that area so we're watching them as carefully as we can.

We live in between two main bodies of water so we're expecting flooding this direction. Luckily we're at the top of a small hilled area so I don't think we'll get anything too bad. The back yard gets mooshy some but most of the water will go toward the other homes sadly. We have two sump pumps as well. We're concerned about tree's since we're in the sticks and power outages for days. What stopped us in our tracks is not only are WE in a state of emergency but there are hundreds of tree trucks, wire services and EMS crews staying in hotels nearby. Went to the stores....walmart, target and all local grocery stores are out of water and most supplies. Luckily I've have been trying to store emergency supplies slowly. We have 20 gallons of water right now. The key is 1 gallon per person per day as some of you may know. I think we're okay. I have a crank radio and LOTS of canned goods. We bought a butane camp stove in case I'll need it. 

So, I guess it's a waiting game. They don't "think" we'll get anything like New York, but they've also never SEEN anything like this. It's been eerie here seeing things off the shelves like this and total panic. "Stay Calm and Carry On". 

Beth, how awful. I'm so sorry to hear about the latest. :hugs:

Steph, how is everything? You've been mia. I don't know how many teeth they get. I saw someone posted on fb an actual picture of the teeth but I can't find it now to share it with you. I can't believe you have 90 degree weather. You must be taking it in. Sounds like you have a good plan. 

Well, I'm off for now. The storm for us is supposed to be it's worst between 6pm on Monday until 6am Tuesday. Depending upon whether we have power, I'll try to keep everyone posted. 

Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Bek and you guys stay safe up there! At least the power crews and all are being proactive and getting into place before there are problems. I know it is scary to sit there and wait. :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies- we are getting belted here from the hurricane! Am in Massachusetts and everything is closed.... winds over 70miles an hour!!!!! Crazy here! Hope to God we don't lose power as we have a sump pump...don't want a flooded basement. State of emergency here now!

The dinner....sigh. so it was supposed to be a late bday dinner for one sis. so they were supposed to come at 3pm, one of his sisters (not the bday one) texted him at 3:20 and said she didn't feel like going out and wasn't going to bother (it wasn't raining or anything from the hurricane). The one it was for showed up at 4:55 and said she had to leave at 7 to get her daughter. 

It was long and weird conversations and other drama went on that made me uncomfortable but the food was good!


----------



## newmarriedgal

ugh, didn't mean to end it there!

Charlie wants to throw a Christmas party about 2 weeks before Christmas because we won't be going anywhere (HOPEFULLY). I'm wondering why as they will show up for an hour but hey, if it lets us out of going anywhere on the actual day and we can have a quiet, family day I'm all for it.

Well, I'm not thinking anymore about last night's dinner! Except for the pie. The pie was AWESOME. I made a caramel apple crumb pie. Basically my apple pie recipe with a yummy crumb topping and when it comes out of the oven, piping hot, you pour about a half a jar of caramel sauce over the top. it soaks in and get everything caramely-yummy. 

Oh and she kept saying she wants to "take" the baby for a night. Um no. We went out for the first time on Saturday for dinner without the baby, left him at mom's, and it was a disaster, he cried the whole time! We agreed we weren't doing that again anytime soon. ugh. Anyways, enough of that!

Angela, I was praying for you all weekend, so glad you are home resting. 

Bek - both of us and Jules (she's in NJ) are bracing for Hurricane Sandy! Stay safe and warm.

Anna - Good Luck on your trip over our neck of the woods! Should be over by tomorrow with just showers for us Wed, so you should be OK, but we did cancel planes and trains, so wherever you are headed (I can't remember!) be sure to check to make sure things are still running!

Steph - sorry about the sleep! is it from molars or something? :( Hope you make it to the pumpkin patch! I went to LA a couple of times for work the past few years, the office was in Culver City and I had a blast there every time! 

Jules - where are you, my twin? Hope all is well!

ok, must go and clean up a little more from the dinner last night. We are hunkered down here and not budging! Good thing I have some pie left!!! :haha:

hugs to you all!
Beth


----------



## pablo797

Morning all and thanks for the up-dates!!

Angela, glad the BP is holding steady. Take it easy and I have everything crossed that you will make it at least a few more weeks and he comes naturally. Good luck with the nursery, sounds like its coming along!! 

MA, yep I've been hooked to the weather channel all weekend. They say it's a storm even that happens about once every 250 years. I am glad you have some supplies! I think it's a good sign the emergency crews and power crews are already I place, maybe scary but I think with enough time to prepare they hope to get power back to folks ASAP. Take care and stay safe!!

Beth, same to you!! I forgot you were in mass. You guys are definitely getting hit hard. Your pie sounds wonderful!!! So sorry the dinner party sucked but can't say I'm all that surprised. Best of luck with Christmas! Stay safe, stay warm, do you have provisions??

Jules, you too!! Thinking of everyone on the east coast. Hope you are safe and well.

Steph, woohoo for living out west!! Sunny and warm, we are lucky. I know you're busy with work and church stuff. Know I'm thinking of you and hope the sleep thing is getting better. Jo got up this morning at 4:20 and didn't go back down!!! She took a short nap this morning before daycare. And I passed her off to DH at 5:30 and took a nap myself. 

AFM, fighting a cold which sucks before our trip. Speaking of I think we will be ok. Seems like most of the storm will be over by Thursday, but with all the flight cancellations I think ours will be packed. I was feeling sorry for myself then I saw a friend at daycare who just got back from taking their 18mo old to Bolivia on her lap. 22 hours of flights. I stopped feeling sorry for myself after that. I am a little worried that I won't have a rental car as people that can't get out of Philadelphia by air will drive, so I'm going to call on Wednesday and confirm. Other than that all is well. Had a good weekend, took Jo swimming twice, man that baby loves the water. And I got us organized and mostly packed. Oh and I wen't shopping and finally got some new clothes. I bought 5 pairs of jeans!! But I only had one pair from before that fit and they had a hole in the crotch!!! I went to a second hand store that my mom knows about in Denver and picked up a pair of michael Kors jeans and a Kate spade hand bag, each for about $7.50, granted the hand bag could be a knock off, but it's really cute and I don't care. Also got some cute blazers. Feeling a little better about our trip now that I have clothes to wear. I know that makes me sound really shallow, but I was feeling so frumpy. Good news is most stuff is in my pre- baby size! Bad news there's this little roll that hangs over my jeans that didn't used to be there!!! Ah well what can ya do?

Oh then I went to my second hand baby clothes store for a few more things for Jo and there was a chico double stroller for $85!! Angela I dont know if they ship but the name of the store is Once Upon a Child, phone number 303-973-3337. May be worth a shot. 

Ok so everyone stay safe!!!! Happy Monday!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Awesome thanks Anna for the tip on the stroller! Am glad your trip sounds like it is still a go. And it is NOT shallow to want to look nice! We all deserve that! :hugs: so sorry about the cold. I'm probably not taking Ethan to our church group (for the third week running now) bc the last thin I need is one or both of us to get sick on top of everything. So I am just praying we all stay well! 

Beth thanks for the prayers my friend and all of you ladies up north stay safe


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. We have wind and it's light. Lights are flickering already. I'm betting by 6 or so we'll be out of power. ((rolling eyes))

Makes sense to why our neighbor across the street has a bon fire going (under their tree and near their home). I think they want some kind of heat but hopefully not at the expense of their home and lives. ((rolling eyes again))

Just thought I'd share. I'll be back on later if power doesn't fail.


----------



## twinkle1975

Just popping over to check on our American Mommys - hope you're all OK xx


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Twinkle! :hugs: 

Bek I can't BELIEVE they are dumb enough to build a fire in the wind!!?? Omg!!! So scary!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, the wind has picked up and the lakes near us are looking scary. I didn't think we'd get anything too bad. I'm not sure now. The tree's around us are holding up so far but we're just in the beginning. 

Doug is doing fine at work. He DOES have to drive back come midnight. Praying it's a smooth drive when he comes home.

SO, my prediction was wrong. It's almost 7pm and lights are still on. They HAVE however, told us the twelve hour warning has changed from 6 to 6 now from 8pm to 8am. 

Nothing else to report on my end. Amelia is having a good time oblivious that we're going through Frankenstorm. lol

P.S., the rain FINALLY put out the neighbors fire. I was wondering if I'd have to call the fire department and have them put it out.


----------



## rottpaw

Glad all is still well - and that the fire is out!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all 

I'm on my iPhone so I can't type too much. I will write a better post tomorrow.

Beth- sorry you had lateness and drama this weekend. But the pie sounds fabulous. I gained 5 lbs just reading about it. 

Rebekah hope you are safe out there. That goes for the rest of you east coast ladies. 

Anna - I hope that you are able to make your trip. Your clothes wound great! I'm jealous. Haven't bought anything sinc buying maternity l


----------



## MissMuffet08

Stupid iPhone.

Anyway as I was typing. I haven't bought anything new since maternity clothes. Oh by the way that is awesome that Jo is a little water baby! I was hoping katelyn would be but she doesn't like to get her head wet. 

Angela- glad your bp is under control. I'm hoping you get at least two more weeks before lo decides to make his appearance. 

AFM. Katelyn has her good nites and her bad. One night she will wake up at 2 and go back to sleep in 15 min then not wake until 630. Other nights she will wake at. 3 and be up until 6. She will sleep for 15 and hen be awake for 40. Today she seemed like she didn't feel good and was putting he hand in her mouth a lot. I think it is a tooth (she already has all her molars) so I have hr some Tylenol. Hopefully she will be ok in th am. 

Oh we had a small earthquake Sunday morning. It has been earthquake weather. For some reason we tend to them in October. Don't know what that is about. Well gonna go and get to be early. Post more tomorrow b

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone. It's midnight, Doug is on his way home and so far it's not that bad. Of course I don't want to jinx anything! :lol:

It was actually fun playing with Amelia the whole time. She is having a pretty bad diaper rash. I'm not sure if it's the molars, the off brand wipes Doug bought or something else but she's screaming when she pee's and when I have to wipe. She's also pooping more since she's on more solids. I've gone back to cloth diapers for now and am using a specific wash I bought when she was a newborn which is supposed to get rid of the issue. I DID end up loading diaper rash cream on it though for fear of it burning her in her sleep. I know your not supposed to with cloth diapers but it was a risk I was willing to take since she's been in so much pain. 

Been chatting with friends. The city got nailed pretty bad. My friend was a block from A. and he's B zone. They told all of A to evacuate. He said as of a half hour ago the car park and entry way of the building is under water. His apartment is almost under water so they went to the 5th floor to a friends place for safety. While there he saw a car floating down the water.

The news station recorded the whole front of a building came off. Can you imagine being in bed when all of a sudden the whole flipping wall comes off?? ((faint))

My sil and bil are in PA and they had to evacuate because they live in the woods. All the transformers were coming down and sparking while tree's were also breaking. Scared them enough to get out.

I'm told it will be worse before it gets better. Not a whole lot going on right now which is a good thing. I'll check on my neighbor tomorrow morning. She's elderly. Want to make sure she's okay!

Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just got your other post Steph. Glad your okay from the earthquake. Gee wiz what's with the weather??

Amelia is having those ups n downs with teething and sleep too. Is Katelyn having tantrums? Amelia seems to be testing her boundaries I think. What's freaking me out though is that We give her 4 ounces of food and she screams when we're done. She gets a bottle 3 to 4 times a day (8 ounces) Usually it's flax milk now. My mom said to feed her until she doesn't want anymore. I'm not honestly sure she knows that does she? Can't she eat TOO much??

So Doug and I will sit after we just feed her and she wants what WE'RE having. Even if it's not something she can eat yet. She'll sit on the floor and cry.

It all started when my parents gave her those small dishes of ice cream. When she'd get to the end, she's sit down and cry.

Now she not only does it with food but whenever she wants something she can't have (a toy, to be picked up, daddy's phone, etc).

Angela, I tried your idea and she just continues to cry LOUD for quite a while before she calms down. She's VERY head strong. Today she fell asleep. I went to put her in her crib and she screamed. I put bear-bear in with her and she talked for a while and cried for a good 45 minutes before she FINALLY fell asleep.

Am I doing something wrong? Is there something else I can do? I'm trying to ignore the behavior so if she starts crying we either get out of the room where we can see her or we stay nearby but just ignore her until she stops. Is this horrible? I feel terrible but I want to nip this behavior in the bud!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah - Depending on what it is, you can try and give her a little bit of what you are eating. You never know  I don't think at this age she can eat too much. Babies will generally stop eating when they are done/full. For example, yesterday Katelyn had eaten breakfast and still wanted some of mine, I gave her some and then after about two bites when I offered her more she shook her head and said No and went about playing. Amelia will stop eating when she has had enough. As for milk, our pediatrician recommended that once Katelyn turned 1 to cut back on the milk and give her more food food (he said that would also help with her weight gain). He said around 24 oz of milk a day. You may want to start tapering off (though since I am still breastfeeding, I really don't know how much milk she is getting. For all I know she is getting 40 oz a day LOL). 

Yes, Katelyn threw temper tantrum. She doesn't do it as often as she did between 12-15 months old though. THat was AWFUL. I would calmly talk to her when did that and would tell her I knew she was mad, but unfortunately she was not going to get what she wanted. Or I would ignore it, but most of the time I would talk calmly and quietly to her. The best was when she threw one at the airport while we were waiting to board. I knew everyone in line was thinking "I hope I don't end up next to THAT family" LOL. 

For the most part it is a phase and you are doing all that you can do at the moment. She is testing boundaries and after a while she will grow out of it. Like I said, every now and then Katie will throw a tantrum, but they aren't anything like the ones she threw at earlier on. Don't worry and don't beat yourself up about it, she WILL outgrow them - eventually LOL.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies!

Whew, is it really Wednesday afternoon already? The weeks seem to fly by right now, though the days often drag as I'm pretty much exhasuted before I begin them at this point. I wanted to get on and post a quick update while I can. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm taking one day at a time - so far, so good. I saw my regular dr. (OB) Monday and she agreed, no more blood pressure readings are to be taken at the perinatologist! They are supposed to have BETTER equipment there, but we have three monitors here at the house (legacy of having a doc in the family LOL) and my OB will check it weekly, so I don't see any reason for a repeat performance of what happened last week. :dohh: The hospital customer relations department actually called me Monday while I was on the way to the dr. and asked how my visit went Satruday. I asked the lady, do you really want to know, because I'll tell you, but I'll be honest! :haha: and she said definitely tell me, so I did. She apologized profusely and said she will make sure we are treated better when we come in for delivery... I said thank you (but I'm not holding my breath! LOL). Things just move slowly at hospitals and I know that (and I understand why), but this was ridiculous. So, we shall see. I'm hoping NOT to go back till I'm in labor! 

Speaking of labor, just about ANY activity (especially those involving bending or reaching or lifting) brings on a ton of BH contractions these days. :dohh: I know my hubby is getting tired of hearing that excuse, but it's true - and once they start, the only think that really makes them go away is a hot bath. I'm learning to jump in the bath quickly though when that happens, because otherwise I have to time them and call my dr. if they continue, and that puts us right back at Square 1 - Visit the Hospital for Monitoring, which is to be avoided at all costs! :dohh: :dohh: So for now, just a waiting game! 

Hang on - will post this quickly then hopefully be back to write more. Need to check on whether little guy is up -


----------



## pablo797

Hi to all a quick post while waiting for marriage counseling appt. DH wouldn't come. Anyway hope everyone on east coast is ok. My flight is a go so I'm headed your way. I'll try and post proper soon!!


----------



## pablo797

Ok I'm back...

Angela, so glad to hear you are home and all is well, though I am sorry you are so tired, but to be expected at this point. Take care of yourself and I'm glad no more doc visits!! So sorry the hospital was such a pain, fingers crossed it all goes better when the chips are down.

MA, Beth, Jules.. Hope you are all doing ok!!

Steph, how's it going??

AFM, well counselor went well even though I went by myself. I am hoping DH goes with next time but we'll see. My trip is back on and DH seemed genuinely sorry to see us go which is a good sign?? Anyway I'm in Denver right now at patent's house listening to Jo cry it out. I feel terrible but she woke up after we got here and was up for about an hour and a half, but she's got to sleep and so have I!! I can't go all five days of vacation with her refusing to sleep anywhere but on my chest. I love her with all my heart but if mama doesn't get any sleep she is not a happy mom and that means nobody's happy. I did call southwest and confirm my flight, check in and status. I also called rental car company and confirmed reservation and that they had cars. All seems well as Philadelphia was not hit as hard. 

Anyway, I'll be checking in all weekend. Wish us luck on our flight and that I'm not "that person" with the screaming kid all flight. Oooh it's quiet, I think she's asleep ... I would give a million dollars right now for a full night's sleep!! Finger's crossed. 

Happy hump day and Happy Halloween!!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Prayers for safe and drama free flight Anna.

Angela, so glad your OB will do the bp monitoring from now on. As for the hospital feedback. I feel the same. I gave my opinion FREELY when they asked but never saw anything different. In FACT, I think next time around I may find myself on their list of bad patients. :rofl: I kicked two nurses out of the room (overnight nurses were crap for some reason) and DEMANDED to leave within an hours time. Staff RAN up to NICU and we were outa there in my time. I can't imagine they'll like me. Though I have to say I see one of the day nurses that I LOVED and we talk with her all the time. The day nurses are just awesome. In my opinion, not every nurse should be one. Some just don't have the bedside manner. I pray you were listened to and they change. You have a GREAT attitude about it though. :hugs:

By the way, I know you said your taking Vitamin D this time around to lower BP. Are you taking prescribed Vitamin D or over the counter? How much is safe during pregnancy? 

What's up Steph?

Jules, any word on the leak and such? You okay??

How are you Beth??


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Anna, have a safe trip and I'm so happy your trip wasn't canceled. Enjoy! 

Rebekah, no, I don't think you can really overfeed Amelia at this point, as long as you are responding to her requests for food (they are really good about self-regulating at this age). Ethan will have days where he eats very little, and days where he eats his food, our food, and anything else he can find! :rofl: they have a lot of what I call "growing days" at this age where they just seem STARVED and I have always just let Ethan have whatever he wants (that's good for him, I mean). Today he actually ASKED for vegetables (he eats the little sprout puree pouches once or twice a day again, since I've discovered he will self-feed them at this age and actually eat them again LOL). Basically, if he seems hungry, I offer food and if he doesn't want it, I never force it. They will tell you what they need. Same with your food - she may surprise you with what she "can" eat at this age, so don't be afraid to offer some small bites even if you think she wouldn't like it. I'm amazed by some of the things Ethan will eat! On the tantrums, Steph is right - it's a phase, and I'm sorry to say, one Ethan has not yet outgrown. He is still testing boundaries, and possibly even more than before...:dohh: A lot like what you are describing...if I say no, or he doesn't get what he wants RIGHT.THIS.SECOND he fusses. We are also having major issues with him throwing toys (or whatever else is handy) when he doesn't get his way. Often, he will pick something up and hold it over his head and then throw it AS I am telling him not to... and often AT me. Depending on the severity of an incident (whether I think it was more defiant or simply boredom) I will either spank him (yes, we spank!) or he will lose privileges with that toy (he usually loses the toy anyway). Our kitchen table has become an impound lot for confiscated toys! :rofl: He definitely knows he isn't supposed to do that, but it doesn't seem to stop him and so I am not sure what else to try. For now I'm assuming he will eventually get better about it... or we will go back to all soft toys that don't hurt anyone/anything when thrown. He would be mighty bored that way though, as trucks and cars are his favorites now, so I dunno. :shrug: I really want the behavior to stop, but I'm at a loss as to how. He's too young for time out, and I don't want to start putting him in his crib for "forced" time out because he is a GREAT sleeper, and I don't want to do ANYTHING that might make him dislike going to bed. Right now, he never fusses when put down and will play happily in his crib even if he doesn't wan to sleep... so I refuse to start making his room a place of punishment. I don't know. I need help with his behavior because I do NOT want him to throw anything and accidentally hit the baby. :nope:

Steph, an earthquake!? Geez! I know it is common there but that would freak me out. We actually had a small quake here a few years ago, and hubby had to tell me what it was! :dohh: At the time, we lived across the street from a railroad track, so I was accustomed to the house shaking at all hours... but this I remember was strange (looking back) because it was otherwise silent. No train noise, but a definite shaking back and forth of the house. Very eerie. It happened while we were sleeping and so I didn't really understand what had happened till morning. How is everything else going with you? 

Beth, I feel for you with the knee issues and all you have going on - you are juggling a lot, lady! Hang in there and try not to overdo. Your menus sound like absolute feasts and I know you love to cook, but take it easy on yourself! (I am one to talk - last night I made hubby pass out the candy "so I wouldn't be on my feet"... then proceeded to spend from 6-9 pm making dinner and cleaning up the kitchen and den without once sitting down! :dohh:)

Jules, honey I hope you guys didn't have any damage. Gabby's Halloween costume on FB was ADORABLE!

I want to post a couple pics of EThan's raccoon costume (also adorable) but need to upload them first. 

Okay girls, off to work on a couple things while little guy naps. I'm still finding things I want to get done before baby arrives! :haha:

hugs to all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Anna - So happy that your trip is still on. I hope that you had a safe and uneventful flight. And by uneventful, I mean Jo was very good and slept most of the flight! LOL. Have a GREAT time in Delaware! Also, good for you for going to counseling by yourself. I hope that hubby will come around and go with you next time. 

Angela - We spank too! Not often (at least not yet LOL), but we do spank. I didn't mean to imply that Katelyn doesn't have temper tantrums any more, they just aren't as bad as they were. She used to have this horrific scream when she didn't get what she wanted. Now she tells u NO or Stop That! when we won't let her do what she wants. She too will throw things when angry or if we try to give her something else to play with instead of what she wants, she will throw or push the new item away. I agree with you, if Ethan is sleeping well, don't use the crib as a timeout. 

In terms of the earthquake, by the time I realized that it was an earthquake it was over. It was very mild. Believe me, most of the earthquakes I have been in have been in the wee small hours of the morning or around 7am. Those have been big. Nothing worse than having your sleep interrupted by a lot of shaking and loud rumbling!

Rebekah - How is everything? How is Amelia doing? Is Doug all better now?

Hi Jules and Beth! Hope you all had great Halloweens. I loved both Charlie and Gabby's costumes!

Katelyn was Minnie Mouse. She kept trying to take her "ears" off so most of my photos are a bit blurry. My SIL and her kids came over and we all went trick or treating. I was gonna put her in the stroller, but decided to let her walk. Katelyn did pretty good (she only went to about 8 houses then we were done) and only wanted me to carry her twice. KIds started coming around 6:30pm and we ran out of candy by 7:45pm. Kids were still out there until about 8:30pm. Looking forward to now decorating the house for Thanksgiving! YAY Holidays are coming!!!! It is about to be my favorite time of year (and Twink's too!). 

Alright I am gonna go for today as everyone who walks by can see my computer screen. I will check in later tonight.

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. Thanks for your input. 

Amelia hasn't gotten there with the toys "yet" but she did throw it once during a tantrum. I tried not to make it an issue so she would think she's getting attention.

I tried the spanking thing. I just can't do it. First of all, spanking in my house led to abuse so even BEFORE we had kids I had an issue with "spareth NOT the rod and spoil the child" as seen from Proverbs. I found myself in arguments with a college Christian group about this very subject until the Lord helped me truly understand that it's not ABUSING a child he intends but a consequence from negative behavior. So I'm not apposed to spanking. 

I told Doug one time after I slapped her paddies that not only was it hard for me to do it but I wondered how she would understand NOT to slap if I was slapping her to stop her from slapping. So I stopped at that point.

I'm not really sure WHAT method we'll use. I'm reading a book that Mrs. Duggar suggested on her blog one time that helped HER with on of her younger kids who is strong willed and energetic. It's called "The Heart Of Anger" by Lou Priolo. It's no longer in print but you can find it on Amazon where I got it from. She said the book helped her get to the root of anger without breaking the child's spirit.

Now I bought that book mainly to deal with MY temper that has gotten pretty bad since the loss of Jackson. I just have SO MUCH pent up anger and regret that needs to be dealt with in a healthy way. I need a healthier way to "cope". I figured since this was scriptural, I could use it for ME and if it helps with raring Amelia, then maybe it would be a good plus.

Angela, you'll have to share with me what works if you do find someone to help you figure it out. I'd like to help Amelia deal with anger in a healthy way too. My history of abuse really doesn't help me understand how appropriately let the punishment fit the crime so to say. I don't want her to be some kind of crazy out of control kid, but I'm so awful at the spanking issue. I leave nearly in tears for just a simple tap on the paddy.

As for the food. I let her try wild rice with mushrooms, onions and broccoli and she LOVED it. This was right after her dinner. So this is going to be interesting. Do you ladies give them pudding? Mom gave me some fat free chocolate pudding that I've been using once in a while for a treat.

Also, about the peanut butter. When can we give them the peanut butter again? I was trying to remember. I'd LOVE to give her a simple pbj sandwich. She's eating buckwheat pancakes cut up. LOVES them with cut up bananas.

Oh, Steph. Forgot to mention that we're not on dairy milk. We're on flax milk. The pediatrician wants her on several servings a day because it has less fat in in. It DOES however have omega 3 fatty acids in it and is good for brain power.

Sounds like the kids had a great Halloween! I love hearing about your excursions ladies! SO FUN!

I can't BELIEVE the holidays are just around the corner. We (sort of) decorated for Halloween. My hope is next years will be more fun and we'll actually go out trick or treating. Daddy was working and we live in a small country town that's unfamiliar. We celebrated here in the house and I gave her a decorated pumpkin cookie instead of candy. lol She was too cute to watch. No pics because daddy had the camera in the car. :wacko:

We'll have a new addition to our little group here before we know it.


Twinks...where are you dear friend?? I miss you! HA, how are you doing??

Love to all our ladies! :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Morning girls! At perinatologist for scan, so I will post a better update later but remembered rebekah asked about the vitamin d I have been taking. I don't take a prenatal vitamin per se but rather take a combo of vitamins throughout the day, for a couple reasons. First I can't tolerate prenatals, and secondly I think I get better absorption/ benefits from a wider range of nutrients and spaced more over the day (your body can't absorb and use the quantities that are in most prenatals in one dose anyway). So i take a flint stones (seriously!) twice a day, an ester c (buffered vitamin c) twice a day, a vitamin d twice a day and then occasionally an extr frolic acid if I haven't eaten anything green that day. I also take a fish oil (omega 3) every other day. It really helps with post partum depression and with my moods in the meantime, plus is critical for baby. The vitamin d I take is 1000mg 2x a day, on top of 600mg in each flint stones. I read several places that they now think pregnant women in particular don't get enough vitamin d and that we should be getting up to 4000mg a day. So I'm taking 3200 a day but in two doses evenly spaced. They think vit d deficiency contributes to preeclamspia so i thought i would try it. I think it has helped plus the d is good for your immune system and bones anywy. I will try to link up the articles I read about it when I get home. Hope that helps!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

We survived Sandy!!! With minimal impact, but I have been so sick lately, just feeling blah like I want to throw up. And yet, I'm craving anything chocolate in the house. So since we had about 15 kids total come to the house on Halloween, I'm stuck with over a full bag of candy. God Bless Charlie, he came home from work last night and _gently _asked if there was any candy left :haha::haha: I said, hey! I'm not THAT bad yet and he said, it would be ok if I ate it all but if I didn't, he'll have a piece.:haha::haha: thankfully he's not snarky about it!

little Poppy is sitting next to me in the high chair feeding himself sweet potato little puffs. Leave it to my kid to not like cheerios...ohhh no, but give him sweet potatoes and he's allllll over it. he is making me laugh!

Anyhoo, Angela - good luck with the scan. I am so ready to welcome a new little one to our bnb family!!! Prayers for rest and peace these final weeks. As far as overdoing, I hear ya. Sometimes, you get the urge and Have to do it, regardless of how you feel. I am planning on the holiday party because I want to relax on the actual day and enjoy my boys. Normally when his siters have things, they don't put put for for HOURS, I mean HOURS, and then just when I am ready to leave, they want to play games. I was almost 8 months pg last Christmas and I was literally in tears at close to midnight begging Charlie to go home. They didn't serve food until 8! (was supposed to be at 4ish) then brought out the games at 10. I swore never again. On the invite, I am putting the party is from 3-8pm due to baby schedule. If they don't like it, I don't care. I'm sure some won't even come. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Bek - thanks for checking in on me! We are doing well after Sandy. As far as discipline, that is tough, some spanking (like a swift whack on the bum) is far different from wailing on the kid, but if that is something you are set against, that is just fine too! You just need to follow through on your discipline. My sister never spanked and would say the most ridiculous things for discipline such as: if you don't do this, we are canceling Christmas, or you are walking home alone, or you will never get to do X,Y,orZ. The kid knew they were empty threats and walked all over her. Now she's a spoiled brat. Except when it comes to her being with my mom or me. I'm the mean aunt, when I say: don't hit me with the wooded spoon or I'm taking it away and you continue to hit me, I'm taking it away and you don't get it back!!!!! Tears don't move me to cave like that. My sis just shrugs and lets her continue to hit her! :nope::nope::nope:

Steph - earthquakes, oh my! Glad you are all ok. Minnie Mouse sounds so cute! I can just see her sweet face with the ears on! :cloud9: But looking forward to seeing actual pics to get another smile!

Anna - hope you are enjoying your trip! You deserve it!

Jules, my sis, miss you!

We went to my heart doc the other day, have to go back in 2 months due to an issue I was having, nothing major, but still needs to be checked. I asked him if he could listen to Poppy's heart as so many docs missed my issues for 4 years and both Charlie and I have serious issues. He was more than happy to do it and he said he has a superior stethoscope - it is more finely attuned than reg drs and he said he did hear a murmur! BUT, he said a murmur is very common in infants because the heart is pumping so much so fast it creates the noise. But he said it still needs to be checked and he, in particular, needs to be monitored closely as both of our issues are hereditary. So I will bring it up on his 9 month appt next week!!!! 9 months already!!!

I know there was something else to say but I can't remember! :dohh::dohh::dohh: Prob remember when I hit submit! Memory is crap these days. Ok, munching time is over, time for lunch!

hugs to you all!
Beth


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies Happy Friday!!!!!

Rebekah - I hear you on the guilt over simple tap on the booty. I have done it about twice now and felt bad (for about half a second). I haven&#8217;t spanked her smacked her hands when she has hit me. I normally grab them and look her in the eye and tell her to be nice and not to hit mommy and that mommy doesn&#8217;t like that, in a stern voice. But like Beth said, you need to be consistent. It is hard at times because when they cry or make those darn adorable faces when they are doing stuff or have something they shouldn&#8217;t, you just want to give in and let them do what they want. You will find your &#8220;method&#8221; and it will work for both you and Doug and for Amelia. I doubt very seriously that she will be a crazy out of control kid. You will be fine &#61514;. 

As for the food, that is great that she liked the rice! YAY!!!! Now you have a new item to put into rotation! I haven&#8217;t given Katelyn pudding yet. We tried jello, but she didn&#8217;t like it. As for peanut butter, I asked my pediatrician about this and in the past it was wait until they were 2years old. Now, they are being more lenient on that because they are finding that withholding food has actually led to more food allergies. My doc said to go for it with the peanut butter. I am still skeptical, but want to try it. 

Angela &#8211; Thanks for the info on Vitamin D. I think when I get preggers again I will take some as to avoid another bout of preeclampsia (or in my face full blown eclampsia). Keep us posted on how your scan went today!

Beth &#8211;good to hear from you and that you had minimal impact from Sandy! Hmm wanting to throw up yet craving chocolate and memory being crap&#8230;might you be pregnant? Also, the sweet potato puffs are great! Katelyn used to eat them all the time. Now she is on to goldfish. She likes the goldfish better than cheerios! Please keep us posted on the murmur! Glad you went with your gut to get him checked out early! 9 months &#8211; yes time does fly pretty quickly. Soon he will be walking if he isn&#8217;t already. 

Anna &#8211; Hope you and Jo are having a great time with your family and friends

Jules &#8211; How you doing girlie?

AFM &#8211; Katelyn had a fever yesterday and didn&#8217;t want to eat anything. I am suspecting a new tooth to be the culprit. I am actually not feeling that great either. I don&#8217;t know whether it is allergies (from all the stupid Santa Ana winds) or if I am getting a cold, but my throat is scratchy and I can&#8217;t stop sneezing! I&#8217;m supposed to go to the Zoo tomorrow with some of my other mommy friends and their kiddies, but we shall see. All I want to do right now is lay down and sleep for about 4-5 hours! I hope that everyone has a FANTASTIC weekend!

HUGS,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick update, promise more later! 

Scan was fine, and peri took it in stride that he has been "banned" from taking my BP there! :haha: so that was good. We go back in a week if baby hasn't come yet!

Here is one article about vitamins in general and d in particular - (note that I was using incorrect terminology, as dosage of d is not measured in mg as I mentioned but rather IU's; regardless, the numerical quantities I gave are what I've been taking). Will post more as I'm able to relocate what I read. Steph, lots of good info there on PE as well! 

https://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocenter/lifestages/pregnancyandlactation/index.html


----------



## rottpaw

Morning girls! 

I thought I would try to catch up quickly. It turns out we will be going to a visitation this evening for my Dad's wife (her father passed away) - the funeral is tomorrow, but timing and logistics-wise (it's two hours away from our home) I don't think we can attend the funeral itself, but we should be able to swing the visitation tonight. It is being held close to my hometown and should be a pretty drive up - we are going to take back roads up and enjoy the N Ga scenery.  I know she will really appreciate us being there. I've been going back and forth all week whether I think it is wise to attend, just becuase it is two hours away and (in addition to BP issues) I've been having a lot of contractions this week. But so far, so good today. I decided we will just pack the hospital bag and all in the car just in case - on the theory that if I take it, I won't need it, but if I don't I'm almost guaranteed to need it (hmmm... maybe I SHOULD leave it and get this show on the road! :haha:) But seriously, we will go prepared, just in case we have to hightail it back to the hospital here in ATL. 

Rebekah and Steph, I understand the misgivings about spanking. It's very hard for me do anything that causes him any upset, but I know I'm doing it for his own good (and we're very careful; most times he gets spanked he doesn't even really fuss, which tells you we aren't spanking very hard!) it's just to get his attention, really. I was blessed to grow up in homes where, although we definitely were spanked, it was always appropriately handled and I never felt like I'd been abused or harmed in any way; more my pride was hurt than anything. I try to use it as a last resort. The only things I really spanked for (before this new "throwing things AT mommy" phase) were (1) trying to play with poopy diapers (sorry, I'm just NOT going there!) and trying to get into the dishwasher (just too dangerous). We slap his hands more than we actually spank and again, that's just to make the impression and get his attention. He usually laughs dohh: :dohh: sigh...) but we're working on it. I think it's just a phase. But if it keeps up I really will take away all but the soft toys, particularly while there is a newborn in the house. I will NOT have him come up and wallop his little brother with a truck! :dohh: Lord help me, I'm about to have TWO boys LOL! 

Meanwhile, Bek you asked about the foods - I have not yet given Ethan peanut butter (nor any other nut) nor shellfish. Those are the only two "allergenic" things he has not yet had at this point. I waited till 18 months with eggs, just in case... I really want him (both kids) to be able to eat everything, so I'm just trying to be careful. But I know a lot of people who stop all restrictions at 1 year... I'm sure it will probably be fine either way! And Ethan constantly surprises me with what he will eat. He likes flavor - he will eat, for example, egg salad, but not plain eggs... too funny! I haven't given him pudding just becuase it's not something we really keep around, but he loves the Annie's snacks, Goldfish, graham crackers, cheese cubes, and as I mentioned he has gone back to eating some of the Sprout pouches (now conveniently made in the little "squeezable" pouches like gerber etc. has - he can self- feed them and thinks that is fun!) We figured out he has another tooth coming in, and he likes the purees better when it hurts to chew. 

Beth, so sorry about hte sisters in law, and I don't blame you a bit for wanting your own, peaceful holidays! I think I would just tell them hey, food will be served at xyz time, and hope you're here before it's gone! LOL! I have ZERO patience with people who show up really late for a gathering where someone is trying to prepare food and serve it. It's so hard to time everything even when people are ON time... I feel your pain! I used to get so aggravated - my Dad, God bless him, and his wife had (collectively) NO sense of time. They would routinely show up HOURS late for Thanksgiving and Christmas, and it got to where we would have to tell them we were starting at 2 if we were really eating at 5, so they would be there by 4:30!! :dohh: They each blamed the other, but what we figured out was basically happening was this - Dad wanted to sleep in, and his wife would go to the office and work until he was "ready to leave." He would get up around 1, then refuse to start packing until she came home. She would not come home until he was ready to go, and you can see where this is going... typically, they would roll into our driveway WHILE I was trying to get food to the dining room and do last-minute things like making gravy. So here they would come, Dad, his wife and the dog, their dog yapping, ours howling, Dad talking, wife talking LOUDER, all at the same time... this would come rolling through my kitchen door WHILE I was trying to plate food. :dohh: :dohh: :haha: Literally, one year we were carrying dishes into the dining room and his wife pulled out photos from their latest trip like we were all going to gather around and look through them...??????????????????? I didn't even know what to say! So anyway, I hear you on the hosting. Just do what you would noramlly do and let the sisters in law come or not... you just focus on enjoying YOUR day! :hugs:

Anna, hope the trip is going great and that Jo was a rock star traveler for you! CAn't wait to hear how it's going! 

Steph, I hope you don't come down with the cold! It is SO hard to stay well this time of year. I'm just PRAYING we all stay well because I can see myself trying to survive coughing fits with this belly LOL. Right now just MOVING hurts. I think coughing would send me straight to the hospital! :haha:

AFM, just waiting...waiting...waiting at this point! :coffee: I actually slept much better last night (thank God) and am continuing to get things checked off the list, so I'm feeling pretty well prepared. I organized baby's closet for the last time (I think, LOL!) yesterday, and need to iron the shower curtain and crib skirt tomorrow, then get crib mattress and put bedding on. After that, I need to wash the pack n play bassinette cover and...I think that's all! Except for a name, which we're still working on! :dohh:

Hugs to everyone else! I'm off to see what else needs to be sorted out before we drive up this afternoon. Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - All I have to say is kudo's to you for ironing the shower curtain and crib skirt! I can't even remember the last time I picked up an iron! LOL Sounds like everything is coming together YAY!! Don't worry about the name - you may decided on one thing and then after seeing him change your mind! Also, thank you for the vitamin information! It is much appreciated. I am definitely going to be utilizing that site when I get preggers again. 

AFM - Went to the zoo on Saturday and had a good time. the LA Zoo is super hilly so I also got a good workout. I do have a cold, but trying to push past it. Hubby was great this weekend. Katelyn decided that she was not Falling Back and woke up at 5:50am on Sunday. My husband got up with her and let me sleep for 3 additional hours uninterrupted. It was FANTASTIC!!!!! Man o Man i miss sleep. 

On a bummer note, I think she is getting my cold - is there cold medicine for babies?

I hope that everyone had a great weekend!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph so sorry about the cold! That sucks! As far as I know we are not supposed to give any decongestants, etc. to them under age two. Just tylenol or Advil for fever. :-( the saline nose spray helps clear Ethan's head if I use that, but he hates it so I only do it when I'm desperate!

I did get the crib skirt and shower curtain ironed, and we got the crib mattress yesterday. I NEVER iron, literally...my mother forced me to iron all my clothes as a kid and I've never picked up an iron except for emergencies since! Lol I am a firm believer that if it needs ironing, it needs someone besides me to own and wear it lol! I only ironed these because they were wadded up from the packaging. :rofl:

The zoo sounds like fun! We took Ethan when he was about 13 months, and I think it was a little early for him. Looking forward to taking him back when he will be more interested. He is getting a lot more observant so maybe this spring it should be fun! 

Hope you get to feeling better quickly! :hugs:

I've had a ton of period-like cramps today, which I've read can be a lead-up to labor. I've not gone into labor on my own before, so not quite sure what to expect, but I'm praying for sooner rather than later lol! My belly has been hard most of the day, like with a BH contraction, but nothing timeable. :shrug: so I'm just trying to stay flexible and prepared...though you wouldn't know it by the disaster I've let the house become today! :rofl: I need to empty the dishwashere, clean the kitchen and pick up but all I feel like doing is sitting and eating. I seem to be a bottomless pit for ice cream, Halloween candy and other junk today! :dohh: plus the cramps make it uncomfortable to move around much...I'm thinking/hoping they may be the start of something real in terms of labor but, ironically, can't find the motivation to DO anything - just want to sit for now and see if they get better, worse or stay the same. :coffee: so I've made some hot tea and will sit and relax while Ethan naps. See if anything can be timed or if I can tell if they are getting better or worse. 

Anyway, little man is a little out of sorts with the time change, as well. About to put him down for a nap based on crankiness alone rather than time lol! 

Hugs and more later!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hello ladies! Oooh Angela, it sounds like you could be close. I'm really excited! I'm with Steph...I iron but only when I quilt. lol I expect the dryer to do most of my ironing. lol

Steph, sounds like you got a great workout at the zoo. I'd LOVE to go to that zoo!

AFM: Amelia has a BAD rash. She's teething and pooping a lot but without seeing her the nurse said she has a yeast infection. I'm not sure that's what it is. It's NOT getting rid of it. Her pee pee looks shriveled (the skin) and feels like (please forgive me) a mans balls. ((cringe)) sorry. I didn't know how to explain it.. ((faint)) It's BRIGHT red too. I think we may be trying another new pediatrician. ((sigh)) Try and find one that works for US. They called in the prescription for cream for yeast infection but it doesn't look like it's doing anything and I'm not sure that's what it is. She just has an ANGRY rash. Poor girl.

She's been eating a whole lot of foods lately. She LOVES veggies (even the green ones). 

I'm juicing right now so she's been trying them as well and likes them surprisingly.

Well, it's voting time. I'm REALLY excited. I'll be in front of the tv. Already it's getting "close". lol Will it take 24 hours or 6 weeks?? Only time will tell.. wouldn't it be funny if we had another 2000?? I'd pee my pants!

Angela, I've been duking it out with two other lawyers and it's been quite funny. Since I have 4 lawyers in my own family I find it fun to discuss things. 

Well, I'm exhausted. I'll talk more in a few days. I've been so tired from juicing I haven't had any time to come on.

Anna, miss you dear. Praying your having a good time!


----------



## pablo797

Hey ladies!! So sorry MIA.

Angela, how are you?? Sounds like baby is coming sooner than later. That sounds like the beginning of labor to me. Take care of yourself!! And what the heck is an iron?? LOL I'm with everyone else I NEVER iron. I have a steamer if I need to give something nice a sprucing up, other than that I don't even know if we own an iron. 

Steph, how are you?? Glad the zoo was fun!! Mini mouse sounds so cute!! How's work?? Is katelyn feeling ok? There are no cold medicines for kids under 2. I would know cause Jo has had a ton of them, but you can give baby Tylenol or ibuprofen for fever or aches. Other than that it's a tough it out situation. Hope you both feel better soon. 

MA, how ya doing?? Glad Amelia likes so many foods!! That's huge!! Jo eats almost everything too. She loves broccoli! As for food allergies, we've pretty much give Jo everything. Peanut butter, shell fish, eggs. So far no allergic reactions. However we have no family history of allergies. If anyone in your family has any food issues I'd ask your doctor before introducing anything that might cause problems. As for the rash we've had tons!! Sounds like a yeast to me too and they take forever to clear up, give it three days minimum and if still no improvement then maybe it's something else. Also as much time out of diaper running around nudy will help too. Best of luck!!

Beth, wow your SILs are a piece of work!!! Just plain rude. How are you feeling?? Glad you survived Sandy!! Anyone heard from Jules?? Take care and hope you feel better soon, but maybe time for a first response test ???

AFM, so much to catch up on. Trip was awesome and Jo proved herself to be the best traveler ever!! The flight out was packed as it was the first day the airports were back to normal operation but I sat with an older couple who had grand babies her age. She slept the whole way !!! Then at friends and family's houses she was so happy!! Crazy laughing loved her cousins and friends kids. Makes me feel really bad we're only having one as she loved being around the other kids so much. Our trip went really well. We went to the Delaware children's museum and it was awesome!! No problems getting through airports. Southwest did loose our carseat on the flight out but gave us a loaner and got us ours back the next morning. The flight home was wide open and we got our own row, so she laid down next to me and slept again for the whole flight. One of these days I'm going to pay for all these great flights, karma is going to get me. 

Unfortunately baby is now sick, daycare called and she's running a fever so DH has gone to get her and my patents will watch her this afternoon. Poor baby!! I HATE being at work when she's sick. I don't know if it's a tooth, or she was pulling on her ear back east, so maybe an ear infection. I've learned low grade fever, tooth, over 101, ear. So we'll see how tonight goes. 

Lastly counseling session went well, DH didnt go, but I felt good for taking a step in the right direction. We have another appt this Thursday I'm hoping he goes. We'll see. 

Hope all is well!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Just checking in.. Angela any sign of a baby yet??


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna! Nothing yet, but I'm still praying every day for progress! No real symptoms since the day I had all that cramping. I went ahead and Ethan and I went to our church group/his daycare this morning, and he had fun playing with the other kids. I enjoyed my group and was hoping all the walking etc (it's a huge church) would get things going but, nothing yet! :coffee: looking forward to a relaxing day at home tomorrow before both an OB and a perinatologist appt Friday.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sorry, dual posts!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela, have a great relaxing day!

love to everyone else!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Anna - Glad that you are back safe and sound. Sounds like you had a great time. Also, that is awesome that Jo was such a terrific traveler! YAY. Good for you for continuing the counseling sessions with or without hubby. 

Angela - How you holding up sweetie? Is baby ready? Maybe when you go to your appointment tomorrow all that prodding will start something  and you can come home with your son (to be named at a later date LOL).

Rebekah - How are you doing? I am sure it is cold where you are. How is Amelia sleeping? Katelyn still waking up every 2-3 hours and has been getting up at 5am since the stupid time change. 

Beth/Jules - YAY babies are now 9months. Time to start planning their bday parties LOL. Are they crawling around and/or walking yet? The photos on FB are great! Hope you both are doing well and faring ok in spite of the storms. 

AFM - Well I am finally back to work after being off sick for two days! I still don't feel 100% nd think I may have an ear infection :-(. My Hubby is now really sick and Katelyn has a cold, hopefully it won't get as bad as mine and Steve's. I will say it was great to stay home with her for the past two days. As of yesterday she is now 19months! She is on the down curve towards being 2 years old! WOW time flies. She is also talking ALOT! She also likes to sing and can actually say the words to the songs. I love it!

Well Thanksgiving is in two weeks! I am deciding how I plan on doing the sweet potatoes. I saw a really good recipe that Jules posted on FB. I may have to try that! I also just purchased my plane tickets for Colorado for Christmas. Man, flights are expensive! Anna - if you get a chance to go to Denver around the holidays, I would LOVE to try and meet up. Well I am going to be leaving early since my Hubby isn't feeling good and is a bit grouchy. I want to help him out with the baby. 

I hope everyone has a great day and I will try to pop back on later tonight. 

HUGS!!
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Another week almost done! 38 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: :headspin: It really seems strange to me to think that that milestone is when I delivered Ethan... now, I'll be in uncharted territory LOL! I have no idea what it feels like to go into labor on my own, so of course every time I have a twinge or cramp or just-plain-backache, I'm making myself nuts wondering if it means anything. Thanks to all for asking how I'm doing and I'm hanging in - just SO ready!!! 

Anna, so glad the trip went well, and it sounds like Jo is right at home as a traveler! yay!! Ethan, too loves playing with other kids. But don't feel badly; Jo is in daycare some and I'm sure she is getting plenty of interaction with other kids! I am always amazed that Ethan seems to pick up some new word, skill or just be more talkative when he comes home from church daycare. I do think he really enjoys the interaction, and I'm looking fowrard to being more intentional about playdates with friends and maybe finding a playgroup or mothers' morning out for him once the little guy is here and things settle down. 

Steph, so sorry you are all sick! I know well how much that SUCKS and I hope you feel better soon! Every week I take Ethan to the church I just PRAY he doesn't bring anything home - that neither of us does, actually. I love our church, but size-wise and in terms of people and kids coming through each week, it's like traipsing through the airport in terms of "surfaces likely infested with contagious germs." :rofl: After all the times he got sick there last year, now I feel like I'm on "sick watch" every week till about Sunday. When we make it through till Sunday with no illness, I generally feel like we're okay for another week! :dohh: That is so cute that Katelyn sings and knows the words to things! Ethan doesn't sing or repeat song lyrics yet, but he loves movies and TV (I feel like a horrible mother saying that) and he can anticipate/be ready for the parts of the ones he knows that he thinks are funny. It's cute; he LOVES Cars 2 and is just fascinated to watch that one over and over! On the sleeping - is Katelyn still nursing, or is she just waking up that much? I feel for you and I'll be right back there with you on night patrol soon! :haha:

Rebekah, how is Amelia doing? And your juicing - are you doing a juice fast/cleanse? Or did you just mean you are making lots of juice? :rofl: When you said it is making you tired I had this vision of you juicing every fruit and vegetable in town! :rofl: :rofl: Hope you are feeling better! How is Doug doing? Infection all gone?

Beth, the pics you just posted of Poppy on FB are SO cute! I love them!! Hope you are feeling better; when you said you felt like throwing up, I couldn't help but think preggo thoughts for you lol!! 

Jules, how are you sweetie!? I hope things are getting back to normal in NJ. :hugs: I still see a lot of issues on the news and it sounds like many areas are still really struggling. :-(

AFM, just waiting, waiting, waiting! :coffee: I go to OB tomorrow morning and for scan tomorrow afternoon, so should know more. I'm hoping she says I am dilating - every cm of progress is one I won't have to accomplish at hospital lol!! Other than that, we are looking forward to a quiet weekend of watching football and hanging around the house, and I may try to cook a few things to freeze (though really, my energy for that has come and GONE, lol... right now, boiling water feels like climbing a mountain!) Mostly, I'm just constantly uncomfortable. Not to whine about it, just how it is... at the size I'm at now, I don't think it's possible to BE comfortable! I go up the stairs and (ironicallly - you'd think it would go the other way) have to really focus not to fall backwards. My balance and coordination are completely shot at this point and I am being VERY careful carrying Ethan and walking anywhere even when it's just me! :dohh: Looking forward to being able to see my feet again! :haha: Today I washed what I *think* is the last load of "baby stuff," including the pack n' play "mattress," the crib mattress pad and the car seat snuggler. With that done, I think we are officially down to JUST needing a name. I have washed, prepared and prepped pretty much everything I can think of and now am bouncing off the walls with impatience (though, again, no energy to do anything :dohh:). The hospital bags are by the door; Ethan's overnight bag is packed as much as it can be in advance, and I'm showering/bathing sometimes twice a day so I can be ready at a moment's notice LOL!! :rofl: hubby is lobbying hard for :sex: to "get things going" - all to help ME out, of course! - :rofl: but so far I'm completely disinterested. I've passed any and all graceful size comparisons and now can only say I feel like a hippopotamus, so I'm not really interested in any extracurricular activities! (Plus, that failed entirely to get anything going when I was pregnant with Ethan, but DID give me a yeast infection, which I'm not eager to repeat)... so, for now, I'm drinking imaginary :coffee: and (apparently) running off at the mouth here on BNB! :haha: so sorry for the length of this - will close now! 

Okay, love and hugs to all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela I'm so excited for you. Any day now. Eeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Steph! I was just telling hubby, baby can't come fast enough lol! I'm so short of breath these days it feels like I am constantly suffocating, not fun!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies.

Steph, Amelia has been waking up at 730 (better than 5am at least) each morning and going to bed at 9pm. I guess I like this schedule better. It's just getting enough sleep.

Glad your feeling better. Let me know how that recipe turns out for you!

Wish I could meet with you and Anna.

Speaking of Anna, how are you all?? I saw you've legalized pot. lol I thought of your experience with your neighbor and had to chuckle. 

Angela, SO excited for you. As for bd'ing. I can't even fathom it. I tried and my belly was too big and just felt so oddly tight I couldn't find a good position. :rofl:

AFM: Doug's infection is clearing up. It's at least closed. The one on his arm looks like someone burned him with a cigar. It's closed but still scabbing over. eww. lol

Amelia has been cranky the past few nights. Could she be going through a growth spurt at 13 months?? Her bum is healing over and I'm noticing that it's peeling. Anna is that the yeast?? I know you said Jo had a lot of issues. She's been a REAL cuddler lately. Love it! I fed her peanut butter and jelly sandwich and she was fine with it. Also tried her with Keifer since she has a yeast infection. I love feeding her new foods. She tried my carrot, orange and ginger juice but the ginger wasn't exactly a great taste to her. 

Speaking of Juicing, YES! I'm juicing. I have a juicer. Angela, it's pretty much like juicing everything. lol Mean Green Juice is the following:
Kale
spinach
green apples
celery
ginger
lemon

My favorite is the orange, carrot and ginger though. I LOVE ginger! Tomorrow I'll make pomegranate. 

I'm doing the Fat, sick and nearly dead juicing. Do a search and you'll find out more. It's amazing but I have to say I'm at square one since yesterday (though I have lost 15lbs).

On to WHY. I've been predicting that after the elections businesses were going to start laying off. When you start scaring big business with tax hikes they start getting scared and start figuring ways to cut costs. Without getting too political in here since we are all on different sides I've also been wondering how the obama care was going to impact the already iffy medical care here where I live. Well, they're cutting jobs at a company that makes medical equipment. They make anything from ear and eye thingies to the blood pressure machines you see. Welch Allyn. They've already started letting go some people last month and will be letting go the end of the year.

October the hospital that Doug works at started laying off non-union people. Today Doug went into work and found out they laid off union staff. Almost ALL their LPN's are gone. They only have 1 aid on their floor. This means that RN's will wear 3 hats now. That's not the end of it. I have no idea whether we're going to find out bad news when the RN's contracts are up. 2 days after the election. I suspected that layoffs were coming nationally but holy cats was I NOT expecting almost all the LPN's to go. It tells me this was no accident. They are not only concerned with tax hikes but what Obamacare is going to do. Doug called to tell me and he was pretty shaken up as were the rest of the staff. The people came out of the meeting and left unemployed. 

The saddest part of all of this is while I'm on apposing sides politically, these are human beings who are losing their livelihoods. Two come to mind on my husbands shift. One is a single bachelor in his 50's who has done this all his life. The other is a woman in her late 50's who is caring for her mother and her kids, also takes in animals as a shelter. 

Here they came in excited for the president to win and then like that, they lose their jobs. I don't care what side we're on politically, that's just devastating! I keep praying for them.

Anyways, that's the latest news here. My hope is congress will work together for the good of their people instead of getting paid to deadlock, go on vacation for the holidays while people are trying to survive.

Okay, enough of that...I've been snuggling up with my husband and daughter lately. I REALLY like the peace. Mom wants us to drive up to see them this weekend and I haven't really decided. Maybe on Sunday for a short time. Can you believe we spent Tuesday voting and raking leaves. 20 bags in the freezing cold. It just gave me so much more insight to what people are going through right now in NJ and NY. So glad to hear that Jules got her power back on. 

Well, enough from me. I'm looking forward to the news we'll have a new arrival in the group soon. SO excited! 

Love and hugs to you all...
:hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls, super quick update from here. I am trying not to get too excited, but we may be making progress! 

At appts and scan yesterday, there was no real new "news" except that baby is now estimated to be 8lbs8oz. However, while at scan both sonographer and then dr asked "are you having contractions?" I said, I don't feel them, but maybe? So that afternoon I noticed they started to become more noticeable and regular. Still nothing major, so I went on to bed and decided to sleep, figuring if they were real ones and anything started to happen, it would wake me. :thumbup: I slept normally, but could tell I was still having contractions each time I woke up. This morning they were still present, so i started timing them. Has now been 7.5 straight hours of 10 mins apart contractions! :happydance: hoping this is it, but not getting too crazy excited yet. We are just waiting and watching, dr. Wants me to call when they are 7 mins apart for at least an hour. It would not be my dr on call this weekend, unfortunately, but at this point I told hubby, I'm so ready for this baby to come that I think I would let the mailman deliver me if it came to that! :rofl: At the rate we are going that may occur at night :wacko: but at least we are hopefully heading toward laborville! Will update as I am able! 

Love and hugs to all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh Angela keep us posted. Am on pins and needles.


----------



## pablo797

Woohoo Angela!! I am so hoping they are real contractions!! Mine felt like period cramps that got progressively worse, I have to say that once "real" labor started there was no mistaking it. Wooo mama were they painful. Lots of moaning on my part and swaying back and forth. We first went to the hospital and I wasn't dialiated enough so they sent us home, we were back 12 hours later. We had reached 5-6cm and were admitted.

Good luck!!! So excited for you!! 
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay! :happydance: Can't wait to hear the good news Angela. Good luck!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Angela!!!!!!! I will post later when I get up (sick with the beginning of a cold, yuck) but wanted to check on baby news...... praying for you and hope this is it!!!!! Hugs!


----------



## pablo797

Just checking in to see if there is any baby news yet...


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Just popping in really quick. Looking to see if there is any word from Angela. How was everyone's weekend? It sure was quiet on here. We are still recovering from colds. Of course my hubby got hit the hardest (or he is just being a man LOL) He had to stay in bed two whole days. 

Katelyn is still not sleeping very well. I tried to let her cry it out, ok, well I was in the room the entire time and I would hug her and kiss her but not pick her up and she cried for 45 minutes straight. I finally picked her up and she fell asleep and slept for 4 hours. 

I just don't know why she doesn't sleep for 8-10 hours at a time. I am constantly tired!!! I am so looking forward to the holidays I will get to sleep in and my mommy will be up with the baby LOL. Can you all believe that is is only 1 1/2 week until Thanksgiving? What is everyone doing? Cooking any signature dishes? We normally go to my BIL house and my hubby does a ham and then we both do Mac and Cheese and homemade cranberry sauce. Well my SIL sent out a text to the immediate family and no one responded so we may just be staying home (with my SIL and her kids of course). 

Ok, well I am still at work and need to get ready to get out of here. I will check back in a few. 

Hope everyone is well!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls super fast update and will write more tomorrow, but no baby yet! He seems more than content in there lol so we are still watching and waiting. Thanks for checking on me and I promise a better update tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Angela, 

Looking forward to hearing more. 

Steph, So sorry that Katelyn isn't sleeping. We have Amelia on 1 nap a day and I'll still rock her a little but when I put her in her crib she stirs for an hour before she goes to sleep with bear-bear. She sometimes does this at night too but it's starting to get better.

The past week I've been turning off the projector part of the noise maker so the room will be dark. While she DOES stir (she's a light sleeper it seems) she'll cry for a few short minutes and bring herself back to sleep until 830am. She's been going down anywhere between 9pm and 10pm. This is so we can get some sleep since Doug is working evenings.

The only times she's unconsolable is when she's getting molars in.

I'm not sure what could be going on with Katelyn. The only thing I can think of is does she have room darkening shades and some room darkening curtains that filter the light from coming in? Not sure if this is an issue because it may be dark when she is getting up. I feel so bad for you both. :hugs:

Hoping things get better again soon.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

It has definitely been quiet on here over the last few days! I'm sorry to keep everyone wondering. We had a busy day SAturday when it looked as though we'd be having the baby that night, then it all slowed back down over the next couple days. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: Saturday was kind of crazy, as we ended up scrambling trying to get arrangements in place for Ethan overnight if we had to run to hospital, then by Sunday morning we really thought baby would be here in the next day or so and so called my mother in law to come on over. She's been here since Sunday and we are ALL going stir crazy waiting. :coffee: I'm very grateful she is here, and I'm trying to work on little things around the house (as well as enjoy getting as much sleep as I can, and taking relaxing baths, both of which will be things of the past for a while!) but I'm hesitant to pull out or start too much lest we end up rushing to the hospital. However, by today the contractions have basically stopped, so I'm thinking I will make a grocery list and go to Whole Foods tomorrow, and pick up some things to make a few freezer meals. I am going to go NUTS if I don't get something meaningful accomplished this week LOL! I am not super energetic, but I am bored silly with the waiting, so I need to do something productive. I'll keep you posted when there is any news and may text Steph if I can't get to the computer right away. 

About the sleeping - Steph, I am SO sorry as I know how awful it is to lose so much sleep. I hope you guys get it settled soon and get her sleeping well, as even she will be happier getting more rest! :hugs: Your Thanksgiving sounds delicious - we will probably cook (if for no other reasons than it's hubby's favorite meal of the year, and we all love and can use the comparatively healthy leftovers - healthier than whatever we would pull out of a box in our sleep deprived state LOL!) My mom should be here by then and she has offered to cook. I'm expecting that we'll have a days-old-baby in the house but, as long as she is here to help, we should be able to swing it. Turkey and dressing actually sounds delicious right now! We normally make turkey, southern-style dressing, broccoli casserole, sweet potatoes with streusel topping, rolls, cranberry chutney and gravy. I'm drooling just thinking about it! 

So sorry to all who have colds. feel better soon! I'm desperate to stay well and am trying not to catch ANYTHING at this point. Every time I have to go to the hospital for checkups I practically keep my hand sanitizer in my hand as I'm walking around! :haha:

So, if nothing happens in the meantime, we go back to my OB Friday, which will be 39 weeks. We will discuss induction as she has already raised the possibility; not my favorite option, but unless I want to go past my due date (not appealing, and also worrisome considering baby's size) and definitely be without my own doctor (which would be any delivery after Wednesday), I will probably have to go with induction.I may ask her to try a sweep first if I'm dilated enough. I was 1-2 cm last Friday; I'm REALLY hoping that all these contractions the last few days were productive and I'm farther along now. I actually tried to check my own cervix blush:) but now understand why they say you can't really do that; even after feeling it during rounds of TTC etc., I've never felt it during dilation and effacement so I don't really know what I'm feeling. It feels different than during a normal non-pregnant state for sure, and different than the first few months of pregnancy (when I was using the progesterone supps), but I don't really know exactly what I'm feeling and was too afraid to poke around a whole lot. So, will just have to see what she says FRiday, if we get that far. 

Please keep us in your prayers and pray I do NOT need an induction! 

Hugs to all!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Angela - You will be in the our prayers and hopefully that baby will come without being induced! Definitely text me if you are unable to get to a computer and I will update everyone. By the way, your Thanksgiving meal sounds FANTASTIC!!!!! I would love for all of us to share some recipes. It is always nice to introduce a new dish at Thanksgiving or Christmas time. 

Rebekah - Thanks for the advice. Her room gets pretty dark, but I do have a nightlight on, mainly so when I go in at night to get her, I can see! LOL. I am glad that Amelia is sleeping better that is awesome! What are your plans for Thanksgiving?

As for Katie Kate Katelyn I think once I finally stop nursing she will sleep better. Last night my hubby was out catering so it was just she and I. She slept soundly until about 12:30 and then woke. then was pretty good the rest of the night.

Ok, well it is lunch time and I need to figure out some grub 

Anna - Hi there! How you and Jo been?

Jules/Beth - Hi there hope you are well.

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Steph! 

On the sleep issue, I did not offer any advice on the sleep because I couldn't remember if you were still nursing - if so, that is probably part of it... I'm sure she is enjoying the time with you and not in a hurry to miss a midnight snack!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

AHA! I bet your right Steph. We don't have that issue as I'm not Bf'ing anymore. Praying everything works itself out soon.

I forgot to mention Thanksgiving. lol I'm scatterbrained and tend to forget things or say stupid things lately. You know, speak before thinking. :wacko: I honestly don't feel myself these days. My head is somewhere other than in the present. Not sure if it's the start of SADD because of the longer, darker days or what. Trying to exercise through it.

Okay, to the point. lol We're going out with family for Thanksgiving. My mom is a retail manager and they're open on Thanksgiving day. So my dad, his siblings and a handful of my cousins who are in town will be meeting for dinner that night. It takes the stress off me for the day and then Doug and I will have the rest of the day free.No leftovers though.

I think that's okay. I'm in a rush to lose some weight so I'm still juicing on and off. I've lost another 15lbs but you honestly couldn't tell. The weight is fluctuating downward and sadly my fat is hanging like a disgusting apron. (sorry for the tmi)

Friday we have an appointment with the Reproductive Endo. I gather we'll have more testing since this guy is new and my old Dr. who helped us get pregnant and his midwife no longer work in their practice. Testing now and we start again in January. No period since last month. I've been eating on and off so I'm unsure about whether that's the cause.

Angela, sounds like everything is getting closer. I was SO looking forward to hearing the news already as I'm sure your just as much in a hurry to get this little guy out. :lol: I continue to pray all moves forward and we hear the good news soon!

Steph, your plans for Thanksgiving sound great!

Well, I should sign off. Amelia is napping (by the way, she's been in GREAT spirits lately) So I'm cutting 6 small pumpkins in half and baking them to freeze for later use. I also got a rug and curtains in her room. It's getting warmer AND we're starting to see her nursery bloom. It's still not officially finished yet. I'm also working on my craft room upstairs. I HAVE to get my UFO's (unfinished projects) done.

Hope your all doing well!

Rebekah


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!! Love all the chatter, it's been so quiet lately...

Angela, so sorry the baby hasn't come yet. Its so hard waiting. I was working up until this point in my pregnancy, but it still sucked. I hope you're not induce and that this baby comes on his own soon!! Your thanksgiving sounds soooo good, espically the sweet potatoes, I may need the recipe.

Steph, what is up with Katie bug?? Little sweetie needs to sleep so mommy can sleep!!! It's so hard to let them cry it out and the older they are the harder. We first went through it with Jo at around 7-8 months. Now when we get off track it usually only takes one or two bad nights and she gets what's going on. However it is still a struggle. My heart goes out to you. Best of luck there is no easy answer.

MA, my store is open too on thanksgiving. But I'm only working a half day. Glad Amelia is better and sleeping so well. Congrats on all the weight loss!! That is a huge accomplishment!! I get so frustrated every time I look I the mirror, I am very proud of you!!

Beth, and Jules, hope all is well!!

AFM, well it's been a roller coaster of doctor visits. Jo came down with a fever of 102.7 last week, took her to the doctor, no apparent cause, just a bug. Then the fever broke and she got a rash from head to toe, another doctor visit, and she had a text book case of Roseola. Very common kid thing. Then she was healthy last weekend but by Tuesday was fussy. Tuesday night she slept really well (we thought). DH got up at around 6ish, got her out of crib and and brought her to our bed where she slept until 8!!!! Unheard of!! When she woke up her hair was all over the place. I looked closer at it and it looked like food was in it, then I smelled her and she reeked of vomit. Next thing I know she's gagging. Told DH I thought she threw up last night and sure enough her crib was covered in vomit. Typical guy, I would like to think that if I were the one to get up and grab her at 6am I would have noticed her and crib covered in puke, but he didn't. Anyway we then spent the last few days with the stomach bug that's been going around here. So it's been an eventful two weeks. Poor baby was healthy for all of two days. I just hope DH an I don't get it. I can't miss work on Black Friday!!

As for thanksgiving, my mom is making the turkey but she's a terrible cook. Unfortunately she doesn't know she's a terrible cook and thinks the opposite, and no one has the heart to tell her the truth. So we've volunteered to cook most of the sides. That way at least there will be some decent food. She means well, but last year thanksgiving dinner truly sucked!! And I was so sad because it's a meal I so look forward to. But I was newly back to work with a small baby and she was nice enough to try and be helpful. 

So that's us in a nut shell. Hope everyone has a good day!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well hello there stranger! :hugs:

What an ordeal you've been through! Hopefully you'll all be in good health and spirits over the Thanksgiving week. So sorry you have to make all the sides but at least you'll know you can eat them. 

I actually had hoped to stay at my parents for Thanksgiving. Usually we have our own thanksgiving and both my parents can cook. As you've said, you really look forward to that. I look forward to dad's stuffing, the turkey and all of moms baked goods. Sadly we're going out to dinner. The place is nice but nobody cooks like my parents. It's also good to sit and enjoy the family time at home too. Oh well, I'm counting my blessings. 

How is Jo doing now? 

Amelia still has that rash thing. They said it was yeast but it's been over 10 days and the prescription stuff brought it down but she still has red bumps that look like chicken pox on her bottom. I'm wondering if we should call the pediatrician again tomorrow to ask. I'm not really liking this office as I've said before but I wanted to give them the benefit in case I was overreacting. 

Tonight she was grumpy and pulling her right ear. I'm guessing it's that right bottom molar that hasn't shown up yet. She's been in bed since 9pm. I actually like the 9pm thing. She actually slept in until 9am today. NEVER happens and I almost went in to wake her because I wanted to make sure she was alright. All I kept hearing was my gram saying in my ear "leave the kid alone and let her sleep". Haha So I let her sleep until SHE woke. Usually she wakes US. :lol:

Steph, hows Katelyn today? 

Angela, Hoping all is well on your end!

Beth, Jules and everyone else, how are you doing? Ready for Thanksgiving??


Well, waiting for Doug and then we're going to snuggle up and watch a few shows together. Tomorrow we're getting new tires because the ones on the van are bald. We may get a storm on Wed. NOT something we want to deal with when snow is coming. Gee, NJ and NY can't catch a break since Sandy. They keep getting nailed with storms and some still don't have electricity or homes. 

We also have my Reproductive Endo appointment tomorrow too as well as our friends are coming by to check the electrical stuff. I'm STRESSED about how much this stuff could cost. :wacko: Take everything one step at a time I suppose.

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## pablo797

MA, so sorry to hear Amelia has the rash. It can take a long time to clear up, but 10 days seems really long. We got this cream from prescription alternatives. We needed a prescription to get it but I think it's called butt balm or something. The label says Nystatin/HCT/Zinc oxide buttocks cream. It worked really well. Another option is just plain lotrimin like you get for athletes foot, or monistat cream put on dry skin, allow to soak in then a good layer of diaper cream. Also any naked baby time is awesome to let things air out and dry out. I know it's so much harder where you live with all the moisture. Good luck, diaper rashes are the worst!!

On a positive note, good luck with the doctor today!! Very excited you are starting to TTC again. 

Angela, how are things???......

AFM, off today and since the weather is nice hanging Christmas lights on the house outside. DH is out of town so it's a challenge to do it with baby in tow, but the hardest ones are finished. Actually pretty proud of myself for getting the ladder out, getting the staple gun and hanging them from the roofline. However I kept thinking how many accidents happen at this time of year by people doing exactly what I was doing and falling off ladders. I just kept thinking," if I fall just let me not fall on the baby playing at the base of the ladder!!". So excited to get a jump on things. Halloween came and went with no decorations, I was determined Christmas would not be the same. Jo is still recovering. Wouldn't eat any lunch and crawled to her bedroom and got her blanket and basically let me know it was nap time. I would like to finish the rest of the decorations, but they require hammering as well and I don't want to wake her. So I'm going to go down and finish the guest room. 

Anyhow, I babble, have a great Friday!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, so sorry about the whole puke-hubby-didn't-notice!! That is crazy but totally something I can see my husband doing too, especially early morning. :dohh: Men! I hope Jo gets to feeling better soon. It sucks when they are feeling so badly! Ethan has only had one throw-up incident so far, which I know makes us incredibly lucky out of 20 months! Good for you on the decorations! If there's no baby appearance this weekend we are thinking about putting up our tree. It would make things a little more festive around here - and we would not have to do it when we are newborn-baby-zombified! oh I will send you the sweet potatoes recipe I use, it's super easy! 

Rebekah, so sorry about the rash! I agree with Anna, sounds like it's gone on for a while now :-( poor little one - can you take her to a children's urgent care or similar for a second opinion? Or try the "hospital" diaper rash formula a friend gave me - desitin mixed with aquaphor (vaseline would be fine too) - she swears that is what the hospital gave her and it worked great for her. :thumbup: Hope you guys get a break from the snow and storms! I always say I would love to live where snow is common, but I know I would actually hate driving in it and seeing it ALL winter. I'm thankful that if we have to rush to hospital, there's no snow on the roads :haha:
I hope all goes well at your endo appt and I'm so excited for you to start ttc again!!

Steph, I just looked back and saw your note about hte recipes and yes, we should definitely all swap some holiday recipes! I love to see what others are cooking and to try new ones! PS I don't blame you a bit for being excited that your mom will be there so you can get some rest. My MIL has been here all week and it's been HEAVEN just to be able to nap when I want! :hugs:

AFM, went back to OB today. I was hoping the appt would give us some new information (like maybe that I was 5 cm dilated and ready to go next door to hospital! :dohh: :rofl:) but she said I am STILL 1-2! Actually, she said 1, but she said 1-2 last week and I refuse to believe I could be going backwards here after all those contractions last weekend. So I am REALLY praying hard this baby comes on his own this weekend. I have had some spotting this afternoon since she did her cervical check, but I am afraid to get my hopes up - think she probably just irritated my cervix, as I have not had any contractions so far. Blergh! I am more conflicted than before about the possibility of induction Monday (Tuesday morning, really) - I am really hesitant to intervene when there is no clear medical reason to do so, but I have heard some recent stories about tragic losses at 39-40 weeks etc. and I am terrified he will get too big and squash his cord. :nope: Today, doc had trouble at first locating enough fluid pockets on ultrasound... then she hunted around and finally said there is enough, but ...what if she was not being careful enough and counted the same one twice or something? :nope: I know little guy is running out of room in there because I can feel how solid everything feels. :-( I don't know. I worry so much about something going wrong at the last minute, but then also worry about forcing him out before he is ready (if it's not strictly necessary, and it seems it's not). Our choices right now are basically (1) to wait it out, (2) to be induced Monday night at 39.5 weeks (upsides: we get our doc, we get baby here sooner rather than later; cons: may be unnecessary intervention, maybe my body won't be ready/cooperative/breastfeeding may be affected as with Ethan, hospital is already saying they are super crowded that night so it could be 3 am before they call us in to be induced...) or (3) our next chance for induction, should it be necessary, would be the following Monday at 40.5 weeks... and neither dr. nor I am crazy about us going past due date, as big as baby already is. I really REALLY do not want a section if I can avoid it, but every day we wait makes it more likely that may be necessary. I asked my dr. and she is willing to try a sweep Monday if I want it, but I'm up in the air about that too... I just don't like any of the options because I am worried he's getting too big, but hesitant to intervene if it's not needed. Please pray that we make the right decision, and specifically that baby comes on his own before we need to make any decisions! 

Okay, my MIL has been outside with Ethan for about an hour and a half and I'm starting to wonder if one or both of them have fallen and can't get up! :rofl: let me go check on them. Hugs and love to all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!

Anna &#8211; I am so sorry to hear about Jo being sick. I know how tough that must be especially when they are sick with stomach virus. Like Angela, I can totally see my husband not seeing puke in Katelyn&#8217;s hair. I know it is not funny, but I had t laugh when you said your mom was an awful cook but thinks she is good. One year Steve and I went to his brothers and the food was not that great. We are traditionalists when it comes to stuffing and this had all kinds of crap in it. The turkey was dry, etc. So I totally feel your pain. Since then we have always bought a turkey breast (neither of us are too fond of dark meat) and have cooked it like the following Sunday with our OWN side dishes so that we have food we like as well as some leftovers. Also kudos to you for putting up Christmas lights! I haven&#8217;t even begun to think about decorating for Christmas and it is my most favorite thing to do (well that and wrap presents). You go girl!

Rebekah &#8211; Yikes on Amelia&#8217;s rash. I would definitely go back to the Dr&#8217;s office and find out what is up. Poor thing. About the only thing I use for Katelyn is A&D or straight up Vaseline. The Vaseline works the best I have found. Any time I use desatin her rash gets worse. I am extremely jealous that Amelia slept from 9-9. How pleasant would that be. I would even be good with 6:30 or 7! I hope you had a good time snuggling with your hubby. How did the appointment go? Stay warm with all those storms!

Angela &#8211; poor doll! I was hoping that I was gonna get a text saying to let the girls know the baby is on its way! I hope that baby comes on his own, however I am kind of with you and your dr and not want to go past your due date. If you induce does that mean you have to have a c-section? The baby may be ready to come but just needs that extra push. Maybe he is shy LOL. I would definitely try and put the tree up tomorrow and get that out of the way (especially if you have a fake one). One less thing to worry about. You all will be in my prayers and I know whatever decision you make will be the correct one for you and Baby to be named after birth (BTBNAB)

AFM &#8211; Katelyn has been doing a bit better. She has only been waking up once or twice in the evening. Although I will say if she gets up around 4am she is up for about an hour and a half before I can get her to go back to sleep. Last night I had a meeting at my church and Steve put her to sleep and she slept until about 4:20 and then she was up until 5:50 when she finally fell back asleep. Another thing I am going to have to do is stop nursing. It is no longer breastfeeding, she is using my boob as a pacifier (which she used to be like Maggie Simpson &#8211; now she refuses to use a pacifier &#8211; which I guess is good) and wants to nurse ALL NIGHT LONG or at least for 1-2 hours which is so uncomfortable. I just don&#8217;t know how I am going to quit. Which is so ironic because all during my pregnancy I was contemplating whether I was going to nurse at all or just pump. I know that you can nurse until 2years old, but I really do think it is affecting her sleep. Oh well, I will figure it out. We have a tree lighting to go to tomorrow at the mall which should be fun. Me and a few of my mommy friends from work will be going so it should be fun. I also just found out that a Christmas parade goes down the street around the corner from my house so we can walk over and watch the parade the 1st Sunday in December. I have been looking for different dishes to cook for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Normally our Christmas Dinner is the same as a Thanksgiving dinner (Turkey &#8211; although at Thanksgiving we also have ham), but I am thinking of having a standing rib roast for Christmas in addition to the turkey. Have any of you ever made it? What do you normally have for Christmas (main dish)? Well it is almost quitting time for me so I will check back later

Jules/Beth &#8211; hope you two are doing well and that your babies are good too!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Anna, you are a dare devil. Holy Cats! So glad your okay but also glad you got those lights up. Doug will wait until it snows to put them on and then complain because he's afraid of heights. lol 

Tonight I'm having him get the lights out of storage and check them to see if we need new ones.

How is Jo doing today?? Sounds like you both had a good day??

Angela, Oh how I feel for you my friend! :hugs: Your almost there. 


Steph, I can't even imagine what your going through right now. I thought Amelia's sleep patterns were bad but they were mainly due to teething and we seem to be on a good schedule. Almost every night at 9pm now and she usually wakes between 8 and 830. The 9am was a real odd thing. We DO have it good though. She does wake herself up sometimes but goes right back down. I stopped using the projector because I think it just causes her to sleep lightly. Now I keep the room dark and have the white noise on. I've also added Bear-bear in there with her at night if she gets scared. So far, so good!

AFM, we went to the Reproductive Endo. I was SCARED. I've heard mixed reviews about this guy. Much of it was many people didn't see him at ALL. Considering I never saw Dr. Neulander with Amelia and only his staff I figured it was normal. His midwife helped us with Amelia and I miss them terribly. 

When I got there, they were SO NICE! The secretary got us in right away, they even put us in a room. (I felt odd because I"ve been in the "fertility" bubble for years, I know that when someone walks in with a baby while you've been ttc it is so heart-wrenching) We discussed prior history saw the nurse practitioner whom I LOVE and she performed the sonogram. My uterus looked good, lining was thin and not thick (this will be in the back of my mind since the last time I got pregnant when they used premarin to thicken the lining) and they could only see the right ovary (story of my life) which looked good but a typical PCOS ovary. We didn't see the left ovary at this time because as I've said before. My uterus is tipped back to my bum and my ovaries are LITERALLY hanging out back there. That's why all the lower back cramping. Once we start TTC and my ovaries are dilated more, we should be able to see them.

I had my blood drawn for regular hormones and decided to go ahead and have the genetic testing done too. I am so scared of what comes back. I know some of you went through it. At least if I get it done now I won't need to during pregnancy right?

I have another HSG in two weeks with the Dr. and then January we'll be TTC officially. I'm trying to lose more weight if I can. Doug couldn't keep up with me speed walking in the mall today. It was AWESOME. I really need to push the exercise more. 

Well, that's it for now.


Love and hugs to you all!! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Just popping in quickly as I am about to eat an amazing dinner my husband cooked, but Rebekah that is excellent news that your appointment went well. Glad you like the new place! Glad you like the staff a that is important and with some your prior issues with callous hospital folk that is wonderful. I not sure about the genetic testing. I've never heard of it being done prior to pregnancy. I would think you would still need to get it done (if you choose) after you get pregnant. 

I'll check back after dinner!


----------



## pablo797

Quick pop in...

Angela, fingers crossed baby comes this weekend!! And stay away from google and horror baby stories!! You and babe will be fine. I know it's scary, but hang in there. Hope he decides to come on his own soon. I want to meet this little man already.

MA, so glad the appointment went well!! 

Steph, I will try and think of a good recipe to share...can it be a cocktail recipe? 

AFM, got all the Christmas lights hung and holly cow, think griswald Christmas. I mean it lights up the whole block!! I used white LED lights and they are BRIGHT. I unplugged them tonight incase they were shinning in someone's window am keeping them awake. Anyway home now, went out tonight with friends. Jo still isn't eating. Really no lunch or dinner. She had a yogurt at about 4, and she's drinking, but no food. I think it's still teeth. Seriously how long can teething last???

Have a good night all...come on baby!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna yes cocktail recipes will be gladly accepted especially of a main ingredient is rum. Also lol at the griswald comment Hee Hee. I'm sure it looks great. By the way I don't think you ever posted any photos of your house. I definitely want to see it it all decked out boughs of holly.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Ditto on the house pictures and NOW we need the Griswalds light pics too. lol

I had Doug take down our outside lights. Considering we haven't used them since the winter of 07' those suckers are still shining bright! We have a Bethlehem Star I'd like to put up on the chimney and Doug said he's not about to get up that high. Haha Where else would we put the Bethlehem Star??? 

I found a couple interactive angels with trumpets I'd LOVE to buy (one for each side) but they are over budget and I'm not sure Doug will budge on that one.

Thanks ladies for the encouragement about the appointment today. I also forgot to mention they have a spa there. Doug, Amelia and I took a walk around the nice pond area and found it in the back. They have Accupuncture treatments, massages, lots of yoga lessons, diet plans, herbs and a LOVELY jacuzzi room that looks like a romantic island with a waterfall (though it smells like chlorine. lol ) The Dr.'s office gives you a free acupuncture treatment before the IUI and I guess he suggests before and after an IUI. Since our insurance pays for it, guess what I'm getting?? Massages are a bit more but I think I may throw one in a month and since I have a Dr.'s excuse for a gym membership, I'm going to do the yoga. 

I've also added speed walking but have a LONG way to go.


Anna, poor Jo! I hate it when they're sick. How sad! Sounds like the friends night was a hit too. 

Steph, I've heard of the genetic testing prior. Actually the only reason I know about it is because of a couple who lost their son when we lost ours. Theirs passed away from a genetic disorder. They had the test AFTER he passed away and they decided they'd adopt because they should never have a baby based on the outcome that they are both carriers. It was REALLY heartbreaking. They did mention had they had it in the beginning it would have saved them all the heartache. 

They are testing for Cystic Fibrosis and other genetic disorders. If I have a genetic predisposition they'll test Doug.

In my opinion it really wouldn't matter to us because we'll still keep our baby. Last two times I said NO to the testing. This time after the issue with Amelia's false positive for a heart defect that they said she could possibly have downs and the fact the practitioners keep asking if I knew the risk at 37, I figured I'd have the flipping testing and hopefully the result would shut them the heck up. I don't like these tests anyways because I feel they just make you worry but I'm a bit more laid back and know the process good enough that I hopefully won't flip out. We'll see. lol

The fact that we're ordering the hormones is freaking me the heck out. I can't BELIEVE it's almost January and we're almost doing this. :rofl:

I'll move into a forum for that when the time comes so nobody has to listen to me. I'll stay on track here with you gals for Amelia though. In the end, I came away feeling much more confident and less stressed. Maybe this will prove to be a good atmosphere for me. :wink:

Angela, I second what Anna said. I'll be waiting patiently.

Love to you ladies!


----------



## pablo797

Baby update??!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Anna, no baby yet but thanks for checking! We are still trying to decide whether induction is the best path or not... I got very emotional about it yesterday and have been having a lot of doubts about whether to induce or not. :wacko: I don't have to decide till tomorrow afternoon, but I'm the kind of person who can't stop thinking about the issues until I've made a decision. :wacko: so we are going to try to balance remaining chores with rest today and tomorrow and try to make the best decision we can. 

On a lighter note, to distract myself I went to see breaking dawn with friends yesterday, it was great!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies, 

Quick update for now and then if I can, I will post a better one tomorrow. Looks like we will be going ahead with induction tomorrow night (to hospital)/Tuesday morning they will start pitocin and break water. I'm praying this is the right decision. He is getting so big and shows no sign of planning to come out on his own. :dohh: My dr. does not want me going past my due date, and this is the only scheduling of induction that is possible before then, given thanksgiving falling Thursday. So, even though it's not my favorite option, it seems to be the best thing to do at this point. We hope to get admitted to the hospital before too late at night - dr said she expects it to be a zoo and who knows what time they will get us a room...just my luck! :dohh: but praying it goes smoothly. Also praying he comes quickly once she breaks my water - that got things going last time, and I'm hoping this being a second baby it will go faster! 

Okay, that is all the news from here for now. More updates to follow as I'm able! Please keep us all in your prayers! 

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Checking in as I lay on my couch. Angela for what it's worth I think you're making the right decision. Fingers crossed you get a room and things are not too chaotic. What a great Thanksgiving present!!! 

AFM, why am I laying on my couch you ask, well last night I got Josephine's stomach bug, only the word bug makes it seem small. I think it should be called a stomach horse, or stomach Kimono dragon. It's been a long time since I've been that sick. There was a brief point lying on the bathroom floor where I thought I might actually die. Ok melodramatic I know buy man oh man. Thank God DH got home from his boys weekend about an hour before it hit and could take care of Jo. If it had hit on Saturday I don't know what I would have done with the baby!!

Anyhoo, on the road to recovery, but taking the morning off work. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend and I promise to get to the house photos soon!!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh no Anna! Feel better soon! :hugs: 

Thanks about the induction! I'm nervous but I think it is the best decision at this point. :thumbup:


----------



## pablo797

Angela, I have to say as I lay on the bathroom floor last night how thankful I was I wasn't pregnant. Being that sickand preggers would truly suck. So in a weird way I was thinking of you. 

Lots and lots of hugs!! Everything will go smoothly. Let's meet this little guy already!! 

Oh and on the flip side I have to whole day off work, baby is at daycare, so for the first time since Jo was born I have a whole day to lie in the couch and do nothing!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Well I hope you can enjoy the day off as much as possible, but I'm so sorry you are sick! Get lots of rest! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Angela - you are in my prayers, my dear. Hope all goes smoothly and you get to meet your little one Real soon without the induction, but if that is needed, then I pray and am sure all will go well.

Many hugs and love!

To everyone else, I promise a proper post later tonight or in the AM. Getting over a sinus/cold/thingy and today is a tough day for me as it is the anniversary of the passing of my very best friend for over 20 years. She died from complications of skin cancer. So it's a tough day. hugs to you all. thinking of her really makes me appreciate the good people in my life - you all are a part of that!

hugs
beth


----------



## rottpaw

Thank you Beth! Hugs, andi am so sorry about the loss of your friend. :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Monday Ladies!!!

Angela - You and baby are in my prayers and I will be smiling tonight when I go to bed thinking that you will be holding your new baby shortly (remember there is a 3 hour time difference!). 

Anna - Oh no! I am so sorry that you are sick. So glad that your hubby was there before it got bad. Well, you can look at it as a blessing, you can use the bug as an excuse not to eat your mom's cooking LOL. But seriously I hope that you get better and are able to enjoy your Thanksgiving. 

Beth - it is so good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your best friend. I know that must be difficult. My thoughts are with you today. Me and my fam are also getting over a cold. Still have a hacking cough. I definitely want to hear what you are planning on making for Thanksgiving and would LOVE to take a peak at some of your recipes!

AFM - Well, Katelyn is doing a bit better and only getting up twice in the night. My husband is getting the first shift and then I do the second one. So that has been nice. She still gets up at 6am and is pretty much up and ready to play. So my I am up with her. It is good as I am starting to do a bit of exercising in the morning. Hoping to do more, but it is hard with toddler and two dogs following you around at every move LOL. I am so excited about Thanksgiving and then CHRISTMAS!!!! I plan on decorating my casa on Friday and I have most of the gifts for my nieces and nephews already. Yesterday, My MIL called to tell us about a Kitchen at a nearby Consignment store so we gathered in my hubby's truck it was more than 1/2 off! It also came with tons of pans, pots, food, utensils, etc. That will be Katelyn's big gift. I figure we would get one or two additional items and 3 or 4 small things and that is all she needs (probably more than enough!). Well I have a mandatory meeting to go to. Will check back later. 

HUGS!
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks steph! We are very impatiently waiting on the call from the hospital; unfortunately we are considered an elective induction at this point so we have to wait in line behind anyone who is emergency or on a necessary basis. I definitely understand but it's frustrating... We are about 45 mins from hosp and I just want to go to sleep lol. So tired and just ready to get there and grab any sleep I can. 

Hugs ladies and thanks for all the love and support! I will either update as I am able here, or text steph and ask her to update you. Hugs and love!


----------



## pablo797

Oh Angela!! I'm so excited!!!! Fingers crosse you get in sooner than later and hope all goes well, lots and lots of hugs!!

Steph, I am in awe. I get up with Jo in the morning and sit on the couch like a giant slug drinking coffee. I keep thinking I should take advantage of the early morning time, but I can't seem to get motivated. I am NOT a morning person. Glad katelyn in getting better. Last night we just had to let Jo howl it out. DH brought her into our bed at 1am and to her that meant it was play time. Nothing like having a stomach "bug" and having a baby pound on your head to play. Anyway she eventually went back down in her own bed. Best of luck with the sleep thing, oh and the little kitchen sounds awesome!!!

Beth, so sorry to hear about your friend. Also sorry to hear you've been sick. Seems stuff is going around. LOts of hugs today. 

AFM, recovering. DH is feeling badly now, but in true man fashion is such a baby!! Anyway I enjoyed my day to lie on the couch and with the exception of a nasty headache and a tender stomach, I think I'll live. Thanks all for the support!

Have a good night! Angela I will say a prayer for you tonight. 

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna! I just called to check where we are in line and she said quite literally "you are next but it could be the middle of the night, I'm really sorry... :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: oh boy. :nope: if they don't call by ten I think I will lie down and at least try to get some sleep here before they call. Maybe Murphy's law will kick in and they will call as soon as I fall asleep!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my, I'm on pins and needles! :happydance: 

Sorry I'm so late joining in. It's been an interesting couple of days with our little one. The latest news though is that Doug made two mortgage payments. :rofl: I'm oddly calm about this. I know we'll get the money back and it couldn't have happened at a worse time but there's no use crying over what's already done. :shrug:

Steph, when you mentioned the kitchen I was trying my hardest to figure out what the heck you were talking about. At first I thought you made an error and were buying yourself a kitchen aid mixer with attachments. :rofl: Then I figured out that it was a toy kitchen NOT a real one for Katelyn. Gee wiz I'm slow these days. :wacko: Hahahaha 

Anna, Oh no! I can't believe you got the bug. :hugs: I'm so glad you had some time to relax for a change. Your on the go a lot. This was good for you! By the way, I'm not a morning person either. Luckily Amelia sleeps in until 8-30am. Otherwise I'd be so crazy. She was also good at sleeping when she was a baby. It did take time to get used to her schedules though.

I pray you start feeling better soon. 

You too Beth! 

Love to you all. Looks like we'll have a new little guy in our midst soon. YAY!!

Oh...did I mention I found out my cousin (who's been through hell with her ex and has wanted a baby) is pregnant and due in February? She's 2 years younger than me. Some were mad because they're just finding out at 5 months. I'm gathering she's been timid because it's taken her awhile to get pregnant and she knows my experience (which doesn't happen to every woman obviously but scared the pants off the cousins my age or younger). So I'm really excited. Two new babies this year. Woohoo! My sil is pregnant and I'm praying that our fertility treatment works. Oh how I'm praying!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ha ha ha ha Rebekah. Kitchen aid mixer that is hilarious. Yes it is a play kitchen for katelyn. Also Anna and Rebekah it takes me about 20 minutes move off the couch and get started. I am not a morning person either and relish sleep. A few years ago I was getting up at 445 am so I could go to bootcamp work out. I'd work out from 530 to 630. Come home shower and get back in the bed and sleep until 845. I wouldn't get to work until almost 945. Even now I will get up with katelyn at 6 am and then around 630 get off the couch. Somedays I will do a lite work out and/or play with Katie but if she were to fall back to sleep I would definitely go back to bed too. Well my hubby is snoring next to me and I probably should go to sleep before katelyn wakes up in a few hours (le sigh). Good nite everyone. 

Angela I will check my txt when she wakes up to see if you sent an update. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Quick update - they called us at 11:30 to come in at 12:30am. Got here and Nurse scraped by under the wire to get us admitted and start cervidil by 2 (apparently the cutoff time). Have not slept a wink because contractions have begun in earnest though am still at a 2 per nurse. :/( the night nurse has been great except that every time she checks my cervix it literally feels like she is battering me with a 2x4 down there. Grrrrrr! They are starting pitocin in just a minute at 7:30 and I am going to demand/beg/insist/plead they get the epi going before they do any more checks or break my water. I don't think I can take any more banging around down there right this minute! That hurts far worse than contractions!

So I will update more as/when able. Please pray I get that Epi before they do anything else! 

Hugs!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Where is that baby?!!??! :) :) praying!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Got a text from Angela!!!! Baby is here 9lbs 7.5 oz and 22 inches!!!!! he was born around 1:30pm EST. Angela and baby are doing fine! She said the labor was shorter and the EPI WORKED!!!! YAY!!! I will update more as I get more details!

Hugs
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Steph!!!!! Hooray for a new baby!!!! So happy for Angela


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Saw the update on her FB page. They said they came up with a name too. Can't wait to hear it. Looks like she was right with having the induction. He was pretty big. Congrats Angela. Can't wait to see this little guy.


----------



## pablo797

Woohoo!!!! Congrats Angela!!! Work is crazy, pre-black friday and holiday crowds, will post proper later!! So happy we have a new baby!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy thanksgiving ladies!!!! Enjoy with your babies!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Thanksgiving!

Also thought I'd update on my labs from the Reproductive Endo. My hormones are normal, so far the walls look thin. I was excited to hear about the normal hormone level. I have the HSG on the 30th. 

Praying everyone has a lovely weekend and also praying that Angela and baby's are doing well! 

:hug: to you all!


----------



## pablo797

Happy Thanksgiving all!! MA, so glad the labs came back normal!!

Working this morning but off around 3ish to the dinner I am a little afraid of. My mom said the other day she was going to cook the turkey the day before. WTF!! That means we're essentially having left overs!! DH is cooking sides but since he had the stomach bug he's being lazy and not making much. So I've called in reinforcements and asked my brother who is coming up from Denver to stop by whole foods and grab some sweet potatoe something and mashed potatoes and a few other choice items. I am determined to have a good meal and if that means it comes from a gourmet deli then so be it!! 

Anyway, hope you are all having a good day!!! Angela thinking of you and wondering if you are spending thanksgiving in hospital?? 

Gobble, gobble
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Thanksgiving Anna. Your situation reminds me of my inlaws the other day. My bil and sil came with their 5 kids. My mother in law doesn't cook. (ask me about Christmas at the chinese place sometime. lol ) Well, I smelled something burning. She doesn't like it when I bring ANYTHING up like that to her (she doesn't have a sense of smell LITERALLY was born without it). Anyways, After she snapped at me, my fil (who was right across from me when I mentioned it the first time) said 10 minutes later something was burning. She opened the oven and everything burned. My husband was at the fire alarm with a towel trying to get it to stop. Then, after everyone got their dinner ( I held back so everyone could get the dinner while I held amelia). My mil put EVERYTHING back. When I got in there, she said, "Oh, you didn't eat". When I walked out of the room after saying "that's okay". She DEMANDED I have a sweet pickle. :wacko: :rofl:

So we'll see what today holds at my dads side. It's just a handful of us so it shouldn't be too bad.

I pray your dinner turns out BETTER than expected. If anything, we can laugh together.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Oh my goodness, rebekah your inlaws' dinner sounds crazy! :wacko: and Anna, i hope the turkey didnt taste reheated! :haha: the extent of our turkey for thanksgiving consisted of my mom, ethan and i sharing my hospital turkey and dressing lunch tray this afternoon, as we rushed out the door to break out of that place lol! :rofl: 

Forgive the quick update, I'm just popping in before I head to bed and try to take advantage of (hopefully) a good nights sleep before my milk comes in and we begin the nursing and pumping regime (zero milk yet, so on formula for the time being). We are home safe and sound and enjoying every second with our lil' butterball, as hubby christened him! :rofl: 

More details and birth story when I can manage, just wanted to say happy thanksgiving and love you girls! :hugs: 

OH, ps! We named him! Joshua Reece, called by "Reece". A nod to hubby's welsh heritage. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela, glad you and Reece are home safe and sound! Love the name by the way. Looking forward to hearing all the details. 

Rebekah - egads on the inlaw dinner and the fact that first your mil burned it and then put everything away. Hope dinner tonight with your parents and cousins was better!

Anna- your post had me in laughing. I know it isn't funny. I hope that everything came out ok. 

Beth/Jules i hope that your dinners were good and Beth I hope you are feeling better. 

Poor katelyn was tired and cranky all day so that was fun. She did have fun playing with her cousins but pitched a fit when I wouldn't let her keep climbing up and down the stairs at my bil's house. She did eat well. My Hubby made a fantastic ham that was half eaten before dinner started and then he deep fried a turkey. He made a delicious rub for it and it was so good. I couldn't stop eating it and neither could katie. Tomorrow we start the Christmas decorating. Can't wait. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I know we are all thankful for our little blessings who keep s busy entertained and loved everyday. I am also thankful for you all. Though we live in different states and have never met in person you are family to me and i am grateful and blessed to have you in my life and the support, comfort and friendship you bring. Have a wonderful evening!!!

Love,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Steph, I SWEAR Katelyn and Amelia are on the same clock mood wise. lol She was pretty moody today. We got to see mom for a short time before she went in to work. Amelia loved it. She gave some sass for a nap which she REALLY needed and then at dinner she was a little fidgety but ate GREAT and DID laugh. People just seem to take to her laughs and smiles. Apparently it's just US she's moody with. :rofl:

Dinner was okay. Doug and I felt pretty gassy and sick but we're coughing it up to the dairy we had and meat since we've been without. I'm VERY sick tonight and have been to the bathroom more than I'd like. lol The food was great though (not as good as my parents, but still gourmet), time with family was pretty fun. I DID make the mistake of wearing heals for the first time in YEARS. Ugh! NEVER AGAIN. :rofl: Flats forever.

Doug and I put our lights up at midnight tonight. lol I think the neighbors must think we're nuts. Hahaha

Tired but otherwise grateful for SO MANY things. Like Steph said, your all a great blessing to me. I'm grateful for the opportunity to share with you. Even with our lurkers HA, Twinks and the rest. Not a day goes by I don't think of you all!

Love and hugs.


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!! Seems like all our little ones are on the same wave length, Jo was so cranky moody yesterday!!

Angela, I am so happy you guys are all home and that little Reece is here!! Love the name!! Can't wait for details! Sorry thanksgiving dinner consisted of hospital food. Hope you got some sleep last night. 

MA, glad the lights got put up, even if it was at midnight. And LOL on the dinner at the in-laws. That is just too funny in a very sad kind of way. And I'm with you on heels, can't believe I used to have a job where I wore them all the time. Ugh never again!!

Steph, your husband's cooking sounds awesome!! Our dinner actually turned out ok, so I was happy. Food was good and so was the company. 

Hi to everyone else!! Hope your holiday went well!

AFM, well I was expecting a big day at work, but since we have no snow, it's not as busy as I'd like. I feel like I've done everything possible on my end to make the store as good as possible, so it is what it is. Ok getting busy must run!! Have a good day !

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

It WAS funny! I think I just prepare myself for what "could" happen at the inlaws. Love them, but things are different there. I think that's why It doesn't bother me. Both my dad and my moms side of the family are crazy for Christmas and Thanksgiving. Why not add one more! lol

Amelia was up early this morning. WE got 4 hours sleep. Now mommy is moody. lol

I've also heard that with everyone opening for Thanksgiving that the crowds were less than fantastic. I'm wondering what the overall projection is. Whether they made OVER what the retail stores thought OR whether it damaged them by either breaking even or sending them in the red for paying associated time and a half or double time for going in on a holiday. I wish no ill will on businesses. We need them to keep the economy going. While I loathe walmart and the others for staying open, they keep the likes of my mom able to make ends meet.

Happy Weekend everyone.

Angela, how is Ethan doing with Reece??


----------



## pablo797

Hi all,

MA, well you were right. The crowds were good but the buying was less than fantastic. My store is open until 9, so we'll see what happens, but so far not so good. There were a lot of people, but not many buying. We are slightly different being in a tourist town, and we didn't do any black Friday specials which I think hurt us. It's like people think everyone is Walmart. Anyway my day is over, baby is asleep after being with her dad all day. DH is barely speaking to me and I have no idea why, but my day is too long to contemplate it now. 

Angela, thinking of you and how is Ethan doing being a new big brother??

Hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

Do you all do the small business saturday? We do that over here and it's supposed to be Mastercard that supports it.

So sorry hubby isn't speaking with you. Hopefully it will blow over. 

Media here says this thanksgiving thing went over great. I'm suspicious of it all. I'd like to see the numbers nationally. I'm guessing the big superstores did great but the smaller local ones didn't which really makes me sad. Hopefully over the 3 day weekend they'll see something above last years numbers. Hopefully yours will too. I'd imagine it's frustrating.

AFM: Well, I had all I could do to keep Amelia up past 8pm tonight so she'd sleep through the night. She went down exactly at 9pm which I'm fine with. She was up EARLY this morning. Doug and I are both exhausted but it was a good day overall.

Rest easy Anna! ((hugs))


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!!! Congratulations Angela!!!


----------



## pablo797

Chris!!!! Where have you been??!! So good to see you! Hope you are well and all is going well in your world!! Give us an up-date when u get a chance. 

Enjoying a beautiful Sunday here.


----------



## pablo797

Hey just checking in...Monday morning and I'm bored. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there! Very quiet around here. Chris!!! So glad to see you in here. I know I see you sometimes on FB but it's really awesome to see you peek in. Sophie is looking like such a doll. I can't believe how much she has grown in such a little time from Amelia. 

Well, it's been busy. I haven't been on all that much over the weekend. Doug, Amelia and I spent some needed time together AWAY from the computer. We put up outdoor lights and indoor (just haven't really fully decorated the tree yet). 

I'm going to log off for now. I'm hearing banging noises from Amelia's room. Today she started throwing bear-bear and her socks over the crib. lol I also caught her playing in the diaper box which was quite comical. Testing her boundaries. Still has the slight rash. I'm waiting for the records to transfer to the new pediatricians office so we can be seen. ((sigh))

How is everyone else??


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! Just a quick update from here while pumping, but we are all well! Reece had his first ped appt yesterday and is doing great! Holding steady at 8lbs15oz, where he dropped while in the hospital, but we are planning to work on weight gain this week. :thumbup: bf'ing is going MUCH better this time so far, with using nipple shields. Yay! We aren't able to do bf exclusively yet but will try to work toward that. 

So a quick recap on the birth story - this one was SO much easier than the first one! :happydance: even though he was 2 full pounds bigger than Ethan, it was so much easier. They started the cervidil at 2 am, by 4:30 I was having regular contractions that I couldn't sleep through, and by 8 or 8:30 I had my epidural and was MUCH happier! My dr. Broke my water around 9 or 9:30 and pretty soon,maybe 2 hours later, I could feel a lot of pressure on my cervix. I told the nurses I could feel that and by about 12:15, they suggested i try a practice push. Dr. said I was completely dilated and to call my husband (who'd just left to grab lunch) back! :haha: he got back and they had me push ONCE. The nurses both said "stop!!" let's wait for the dr! :rofl: that baby was ready to come OUT! So there we were, LITERALLY with the nurse holding my legs closed!! :haha: once the dr came in (after finishing her personal phone call which we could overhear outside the door!) :rofl: :dohh: I pushed about four times and he was completely out! Humongous baby!! It was so different this time though, in good ways - there were only three nurses instead of the cast of thousands we had with Ethan, it was calm and quiet while we were giving birth and I had no pain at all (yayy!), and I was able to hold him immediately unlike with Ethan (and we never got an explanation of why they would not let me do that with him :-(. So altogether much better birth experience! I did have tearing and stitches again, but happy to avoid a section. 

Okay, must run for now but will update more and share some more pics when I get a second! 

Love and hugs to all!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sounds like a GREAT birthing experience this time Angela. :happydance: So glad he's here. How is Ethan doing with his new brother?? Is the nursery complete?


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Rebekah! Nursery is still in progress, but he will be in our room for a while yet. :thumbup: Ethan is tolerating it so far; he tries to ignore him a lot of the time :haha: but does come and investigate when the baby cries or we change him, etc. He feels strongly that the baby should wear his hat at all times, so he brings me that which is really cute!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, that's got to be adorable to watch. I love hearing your updates when you are able. Just brings me joy!! 

How is everyone doing??

AFM, not much. Can you believe I think I'm FINALLY starting to balance things a little better?? Amelia has her one nap a day, she's eating well and we're having so much fun with her these days. While she sleeps I make meals ahead, do the laundry, take the dogs out, give them dinner, clean up, do the dishes and "maybe" take a small nap. Most of the time I don't have time for the nap but it is refreshing if I do get one.

At night Doug helps me get her toys put away and we relax together watching our recorded shows. He goes to bed and I'm still awake reading my latest book. I go to sleep, he wakes up early in the morning to spend time with her and lets me sleep in. We have lunch together, take her out and play with her & the dogs then as he gets ready, I feed her and the evening is all mine.

I can't even believe how well this is going. I love being her mother! I love being my husbands wife, though we DO have our moments when we'd like to ring each others necks. lol 

Honestly there's not a whole lot to share. HSG is on Friday (ouchie) but that's all for now. I have GOT to travel out to the forums and find a ttc group. I'm just loving our little group here that it's hard for me to expand out. lol

Love to you all. Even the beautiful little lurkers out there.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies!!

Chris it is so great to hear from you!!!!! I love the photos of Sophie on fb. She is getting so big! Glad you popped in. We've missed you. 

Angela - so glad to hear that Reeces birth was easy and somewhat quick! Can't wait to see some more photos. Too funny about Ethan wanting him to wear his hat. I look forward to hearing more on how Ethan is adjusting to being a big brother. 

Rebekah - how alike we are. We finished decorating the outside and put some decorations up inside and the tree but no ornaments yet. Lol. How is Amelia liking Christmas decorations? So far Katelyn isn't much impressed lol. 

Anna - how are things with you? How is Jo doing? 

Jules/Beth hi ladies. Miss ya!

AFM- I'm just counting down the days til my vacation. First is my stepdads bday in Vegas. I will be leaving Katelyn for three days. This will be the first tie I've left her longer than overnight. Then we get back and a few days later will be in Denver. Well I'm putting katelyn to bed will post more later. 

Hugs
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Having a bad day here but letting poppy just chill out for awhile, hoping to tire him out! 

Angela - YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY for a beautiful baby boy! Loved the birth story and so glad it went so smoothly (and quickly!). I hope you are getting some rest and having fun with the boys!:hugs:

chris - so glad you popped back on! :happydance:

Anna, Steph, and Rebekah - how are you lovelies? Steph, I love the christmas music updates on fb, gets me in the holiday spirit!!!! I have missed being on here but I do read the posts and have kept up with all of you! big :hugs: and :kiss: to you all.

AFM, like I said, a bad day today. Where to begin. Ok, on the ttc channel here on bethTV :haha: Last month, we started trying and I got that darn yeast infection. This month, we resolved to try again and I got a bad cold, then baby got it, then hubby got it. So we bd'ed 3 days before O this month. I'm not holding out hope this month, but no biggie, we will try again next month. Only thing is that sometimes Charlie has a problem, uhh, you know :winkwink:. I swear it's when he thinks it is not going to work! It has been an off and on issue since we met, nothing to do with ttc. Stress at work really plays a factor but he doesn't want to believe that. If it doesn't "work" in about 5 mins, he starts thinking it won't work, rather than relaxing and getting into the mood. I tell him it doesn't matter if it works or not, just have some fun and if we just end up snuggling, that is ok by me! We have tried the pill route but doesn't always help. So who knows, probably a nagging wife doesn't help either!

Poppy is doing great. Except for today and yesterday. :wacko: Our routines go like this: morning wakeup, usually around 7:15ish, we get him at 7:30. charlie takes him, has a bottle, I'm still in bed, they come back to bed and baby and I snuggle and he goes down for usually a 1.5 hour nap -- I leave the bed 5 mins after he falls asleep so no distractions. he gets up, more food, play, sleep some more, another 1.5 hours at 12:30ish, eat, play and a quick catnap at 6 (30-45 mins tops), play, 9+oz bottle at 8:15 and down for the count by 8:40 the latest. Yesterday, he had a crap morning nap, a good 2nd nap, crap last nap. He also will not nap in the crib, but he goes so easily in the crib at night. We lay down on my bed and he falls asleep there. I pack the covers around him, put the video monitor on and leave. Always worked. But now he's rolling over VERY quickly and I can't have him in the bed much longer for safety reasons. Yesterday, he was SOOOO tired at 4pm I tried the last nap a little early because he napped poorly earlier. He was yawning and rubbing his eyes, but wouldn't close them for over an HOUR. Just laid there, eyes open, very quiet but not napping! grr. And I had to go to the bathroom SOOOOOO bad, but couldn't leave him awake in the bed, so I put him in the crib in his dark room and went the 10 steps to the bathroom. In a matter of minutes, he was WAILING so badly and spitup so much. sigh. back to the bed and he fell asleep for 30 mins. :dohh: After I fed him his last bottle, he was drowsy like always and I put him in the crib awake but drowsy, as usual. Usually not a peep and he drifts off in 5 mins. Not last night. Cried for 15 mins hard before I went in and patted him head and he calmed down, I left and he drifted off. So did my putting him in the crib during the day screw it for last night? sigh. He woke up at 5am and drifted in and out until 6:40 when he really woke up and was talking. we got him at 7, same routine, only he slept for 30 mins. eat again, play a bit, very tired, rubbing eyes, yawning, so early-ish nap, down for 20 mins tops. :cry:Then just eyes wide staring at me, not moving much. grrr. Tried everything I could, just wouldn't go to sleep. Having a bad day myself, not feeling well, very chilly, etc and was literally shedding tears of frustration because I knew he needs to sleep but won't! So we get up and I yelled and whacked my hand against the door cause it was dark which hurt like all heck and caused more tears and we go downstairs and there is Charlie, who came home for lunch waiting there....great. sigh. Now he thinks I can't handle things and I told him it's just a bad day, I'm entitled to them now and again!!!! just by this time, we've had 3 hours of naps and he has had less than an hour right now. Going to try putting him on a blankie on the floor rather then the crib and see if that works. Not today, though. I need him to take a proper nap and soon!!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:

I know when he gets overtired it's hard to get them to sleep, but this is silly. close those little eyes!!!!! if do doesn't have an hour nap later, when Charlie gets home, I'm shutting myself in the bathroom, have a good cry, chocolate, drink SOMETHING, and have a bubble bath. 

oh, and he says mommy and momma now!!!!:happydance: remember the bright spots, not his crappy sleeping today!

Time to go feed him, again.... been eating a ton lately. hugs to you all. tomorrow will be a better day.

Beth


----------



## rottpaw

Aw, Rebekah, don't feel like you can't discuss TTC here! I am always interested to hear how things are going on that front! So sorry you have to have another hsg, but it will be over quickly. :thumbup: praying all is well! So glad amelia is getting into a good groove for you too! 

Steph, so sorry you will have to leave Katelyn, but YAY Vegas! I love that place lol! Only been once as an adult but really want to go back. Loved just walking and seeing everything!

Anna, how are you hon? Better week this week after all the black Friday craziness?

Beth honey, major :hug: I know how those days go! There is a period there where their naps are all screwed up (for us, it was th period when Ethan would only nap in his swing, a mistake I hope to avoid this time!). I promise, it WILL get better! So sorry ttc may be off for this month with all the colds, but I'm so excited for you guys and Rebekah trying! So excited to see more babies on our little group's thread! :happydance:

AFM, we are well, my mil is here this week then next week will be our first week on our own. So far, Reece is doing GREAT and I really can't complain. He gets his kidney rechecked/sonogram this Friday. Hopefully it has already resolved; they said many times it resolves at birth. I weighed him today and he has regained 3oz since he came home...yay!! He is nursing pretty well (frankly I'm proud of both him and myself that we are as successful at bf'ing as we are this time around; I had thought it would never work, but just maybe it will this time!). We are doing formula overnight, and some during the day between nursing, and will continue with it at night because he sleeps so much better on formula at night than breastmilk. But he is doing great and I am so thankful! Have NO idea how I will manage once all our helpers go home, but this time I have a lot more confidence that we WILL figure it out...last time I was literally so panicked I couldn't sleep. :dohh: :wacko:

Anyway, off to step outside and get a little sunshine for a minute. It's getting dark so early now. Bleh! I love the cool weather, but not the short days. 

Okay, hugs and love all around!


----------



## Neversaynever

Just sneaking in to say congrats to Angela :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else too

XxX


----------



## rottpaw

Neversaynever said:


> Just sneaking in to say congrats to Angela :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else too
> 
> XxX

:hug: thanks Andrea! Hope all is well with you and your sweet little guy!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I hope everyone is well. 

Neversaynever - it is soo good to hear from you! Hope you and baby are well. Please post some photos when you get a chance.

Rebekah - Yes, please stay here during your TTC as we will be TTC around the same time and i want to hear all about it!!! LOL

Beth - I second what Angela said, we too had a time when Katelyn would only take a nap in her swing. She would go to bed at night in her crib but not nap there. I totally understand your frustration. Everyone has bad days and sometimes nights! You are doing a great job and can totally handle it, it is just that some times it gets overwhelming, especially when we don't have enough sleep or are sick that just exacerbates the frustration. Poppy will eventually start napping in his crib, just keep trying. Big hugs to you! Fanatastic that he is saying mommy! Just melts your heart doesn't it? 

Angela - glad that you MIL is still there and that the breastfeeding is going much better this time around! YAY for you and Reece!

Hi Anna - Whats been happening? We miss you. 

AFM - Nothing to much to report other than I can't shake this stupid cold! I am the only one in the house who didn't get a fly shot and that is because my Dr wouldnt give me one because I had a cold. As soon as I am better I am getting one. I am so tired of coughing and blowing my nose EEECK!!! Last night while my hubby was off at his catering gig, I finally decorated the tree. Heres hoping Katelyn doesn't try to pull them off LOL. 

I don't want to jinx it, but she has been sleeping a bit better. I started putting her to bed 30 minutes later and this has helped. She sleeps from 8:30 until about 2 or 3. and then she wakes up again at 6am. That is the only thing, no matter what time I put her to bed, she is awake by 6. 

Sunday we are going to a Christmas parade by my house (we can walk over there YAY), so that should be fun, provided it doesn't rain. 

Anyway, it is time for me to pack it up and head home. We have a bday dinner to go to for my niece.

Hugs to everyone (HA and Twinks! and anyone else who may be lurking 

Hugs, 
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Chris, thanks so much for stopping by! We miss you! :hugs:

Steph, so sorry about the cold! Have you ever tried Airborne or Zicam? I use both of those when I get sick and usually helps me get well faster. Both are just vitamins but they seem to make a difference. Feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Am finally on my desktop for a second - here are a few pics. I know I'm WAY behind on Halloween LOL but Ethan's little costume was too cute. :haha: He was in constant motion, so it was difficult to get a good solid pic (and you can't see his cute little tail) but it's the best one I have. And he DEFINITELY needs a haircut but we just haven't been able to get there lol. 

Here are a few recent pics of Ethan and then a few of Reece. The one in the gray sleeper is at 1-week-old! Can't believe it already! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ethan goof.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9









Halloween.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7









family.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rottpaw

And Reece, who is already outgrowing his newborn sizes! So much for about six of his outfits :rofl: They go fast at this stage!!
 



Attached Files:







eyes.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8









smile.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8









1 week.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh Angela - he is sooooo precious! I love the one in the middle. I just want to kiss he cute little cheeks!!!! and I love Ethan's Halloween costume - too cute. I love that his feet are a blur because he is running LOL. 

Also thanks for the suggestion on zicam. I was actually going to get some airborne, but will try both. I just need to make sure I can take the zicam while still breastfeeding...le sigh. Perhaps when I go to Vegas that will be the turning point. 

Well it is raining here and is great. Good weather for snuggling and sitting by the Christmas Tree watching Christmas movies. My husband was even trying to get me to stay home to have a family cuddle day...which is unexpected because I am normally the one to make those suggestions. I do hope it stops raining for the weekend though, because I really want to do the parade with Katelyn. 

Ok gotta get back to work.

Hi to everyone! 

Anna - is everything ok? havent heard from you in a bit.

Hugs, 
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi All,

Angela, LOVE the pics!! Reece is such a cute little doll! Ethan is growing so quick. He warms my heart with that smile. Once you get yourself settled I bet it will be fun with the two of them together. Your an AWESOME mom. They are the most cutest little guys too!

Beth, there's a lot going on over there. Colds, TTC. etc. Holy cats! So glad you came back here to catch us up. I've been wondering how everything is going.

Has anyone heard from Jules??

As Steph said, Anna how are you doing?? I know it's a HUGE busy season for you but we're praying all is well. Stop by and post when you can dear friend!

Thanks ladies about allowing me to share my future ttc journey with you all. I've posted in a couple of areas so we'll see what happens. I'm not sure if I mentioned that I have my meds already. We're doing Gonal F, Lupron and the trigger shot along with progesterone inserts (which I haven't done). This is different as I took Bravelle, Menopure and the trigger. I'm told that Gonal F and Lupron will help the process along as we wait for the eggs to grow the lupron will stop me from ovulating too early. I'm a bit nervous about that. I've heard good and bad things. We'll see how it goes though.

I still have weight to lose and this flipping holiday season isn't helping. I LOVE cookies and cakes. For the most part I'm eating healthy. I haven't gained weight but I haven't lost anything since the 15 lbs either. That's not to say that I WON'T gain if I don't get my bum in gear and at least exercise!! :wacko:

Today has been another lovely day with Amelia. She took Dougs Iphone from him, put it to her ear and said, "hi" :hi: . We both just looked at each other and laughed! She still a snuggle bug, still eating well (in fact I made a quiche with whole wheat crust that she'll have in a few minutes with me. I made one cheese and one with sauteed mushrooms, garlic and fresh spinach. We'll see how it goes.

Something I'm struggling with. Tomorrow is my HSG. I usually have Doug in the room as it's painful and he holds my hand. We don't have a sitter (I didn't think about that) so he'd have to bring Amelia in with us. The issue is #1 much of these ladies have been struggling to conceive 1 baby and the fact that I'm going in (even if I struggled for 10 years) for a second while they're out in the waiting area is really unsettling to me. I am NOT ashamed of our daughter but I guess I'm sensitive to this issue. #2 I'm unsure how she'll react being stuck in the baby urgo carrier if he DOES come in to hold my hand. P.S., is this even proper to have her in there as I have an HSG done being exposed??

The only thing I can think of is to go in by myself and suck it up while Doug and Amelia wait for up to a half hour in the car. 

No matter which way I look at it, I look like a total jerk. ((sigh)) 

What would you do??


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Rebekah, 

I think that it is great that you are trying to be sensitive to the other women's feelings. that is a hard one. Perhaps maybe do this one alone and then see if you can get a sitter for Amelia the next one? You should check to see if they allow infants/toddlers in the room while they perform the procedure as they may help with your decision. Sorry I am not much help, but know that I am here for you and wish I could watch Amelia for you :-(.

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Steph and Rebekah!

Steph, I used the CVS version of zicam while I was pregnant, if that helps. I'm pretty sure it is fine; it's basically just zinc but definitely check before using. :thumbup: I've noticed it really helps short circuit a cold though. 

Rebekah, my clinic would not even let my husband in the room for my hsg, due to X-ray exposure. Not sure what your clinic's policy is? I know it sucks to have to do it alone becau mine hurt too but know that we are all thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies,

I had a call with Doug and shared my thoughts with him. Steph, we came up with the same idea.

Angela, I totally forgot about the exposure. She certainly won't be going in. There IS a room they put the 3 of us in before that's private There's also a coffee shop down the road as well. 

That made my decision. You know it's funny. I didn't even think about what we would do with her. She's just become a part of us. We bring her everywhere. lol Our Dr.'s visits have been pretty easy up until now. The sitter thing is going to be an issue since we don't have one and our appointments will be in the afternoon. My parents live over an hour away. I'm guessing this time the visits are going to be far and few between with Doug there. lol We're going to need to come up with a plan and find a sitter that can watch her for a couple of hours at lunchtime sometimes.

It's different now that I think about it. We have an extra person! Haha 

Thanks ladies. I'll let you know how everything went. My first HSG was horrifying. The second one here in New York before Amelia didn't hurt at all. I AM nervous about this one but have the 800mg of Ibuprofin ready. Guess I got my bold answer I was praying for.


Oh, thought I'd mention I was giving Amelia a bath tonight and noticed a red mark under her arm to the back. At first I thought "how did she burn herself"! then I wondered if it was that I did it when I threw her up in the air playing. I got out the flashlight (her skin is pale like ours) and she's got similar patches around her back too. Red and patchy. Not sure if it's an allergic reaction of some sort, eczema, or she's been chewing on either back side so it could be the teething again. She felt warm so I gave her so ibuprofen because she was a little cranky pants (which could have been the fact that she didn't want a nap). She's asleep now. I figured I'd give it a day or two and see what happens. She still has that rash, but it's starting to slowly go away. We're getting her records tomorrow so we can transfer her to the new pede's office. Hopefully things will change for the better. ((sigh))

Okay, so I know it's still early yet but will you still keep going Angela or is Ethan and Reece it for you all? 

I wouldn't mind twins and then calling it a day. lol We're planning to adopt in the future as well.


----------



## rottpaw

Lol I think that two will be it for us! :haha: we have talked about three but, realistically, I'm thrilled to have been able to have two healthy kids with my eggs and we both think two is plenty for us. Any more than that and we would be outnumbered lol! :rofl: I always wanted a big family, because my own was so dysfunctional. But hubby turns 45 this summer and he (especially) feels like he is happy stopping at two partly because he will be fifty before the ones we have are really past five lol! I'm fine with it and we have talked about maybe adopting a girl if we decide we want three after all... So that option is always on our radar, but I think my particular body has had all it can take of pregnancy. :thumbup: this last one was just physically harder (though, thank God, it went well) and I don't think I'd want to go for three while having two littles under three to care for already. So I am really trying to enjoy these infant days with Reece because he is probably our last little! 

Meanwhile, am sitting here pumping and reminding myself "I'm thrilled we CAN breastfeed this time!" :haha: i want desperately to go to bed but am getting some clogged ducts and need to pump first. I'm hoping eventually we will get to where he expresses enough that I don't have to pump before bed. Right now he is a very sleepy nurser and I'm hoping that gets better! 

I'm sorry about Amelia's rash... Hope it is nothing. Ethan sometimes gets mystery marks and I think it is just because his skin is really sensitive etc. 

So excited for you and Doug to start ttc again! The protocol sounds interesting... I am partially familiar with the drugs you mention based on reading happy auntie's journal. I hope it works perfectly for you and will pray for God's perfect timing for you! :thumbup:

Okay, back to pumping... Hugs and goodnight!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies, 

It's 4am and I STILL haven't gotten to bed yet. I'm working on it. The appointment was interesting. You can read more about it in my second post on my new journal. The link is in my siggy.

Well, we've started tonight! A month earlier but from Dr. K's advice, my lining and labs look great. Since October was my last period and it varies. Everything looked great to start TODAY. Earlier than expected but we took the option. As I said, it wasn't without hiccups. You can read that story in my journal though.

I'll be making an appointment for my free accupuncture and Doug said I can also have a massage done. Woohoo! Most likely sometime next week. I'll let you all know how things go. So far I'm sore from the HSG, but the drugs haven't taken affect to make me nuts yet.

PLEASE ignore me if I sound :wacko: crazy. :rofl: Hopefully it won't be too bad.


Here we go. As "outa the box" this is for my own comfort zone (not planned) I'm going to "go with the flow". It feels good for a change!

Angela, how are you doing with the nipple shield. I kept being told it wasn't good long term but I LOVED it with Amelia. Different staff said it let too much air in and they would never get enough. I think she DID get enough but they refused to go with the flow. I'm learning from this experience not to freak out when THEY do. lol

Well, off to bed!

Love to you all.

Bek


----------



## MissMuffet08

Well katelyn had another early morning by early I mean 230 am. She took a 20 mon power nap at 545 and then another 20 min nap @10. Finally went down for a proper nap at130. Which of course was the time the Christmas parade one street over started. We weren't gonna go anyway because it was raining and I didn't want her outside in the rain. Of course now the sun is shining. Every time we have wanted to do a fun Christmas thing with her it has been raining. This is LA it isn't supposed to rain here!!!! Ok done venting. 


Rebekah enjoy ttc. Good luck!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh no! :hugs: Hopefully tonight will be better for you both.

Sorry about the weather too. It has been odd hasn't it? We have rain but no snow on the ground. We usually get pummeled with snow. We now live in the snow belt and with no snow it's a little odd. Knowing that your area is raining like it is just really odd.

Don't worry about what you haven't been able to take her to. You'll get some activities in that will make a difference in your own time. The good aspect is your enjoying each others company and she'll have THOSE memories instead of rushing in the rain. You did the right thing. You have a lot of time to do something else soon. :hugs:

Thank you about the ttc encouragement! Tomorrow I have my labs and sonogram to see how the follies are doing. I am noticing that the lupron is making my blood sugar HIGH. Looks like I'll be going back on that stinken pump! It's better to do the right thing to keep my bloodsugar down though. It's safer that way.

Doug, Amelia and I had a great night last night. We were all sick in one way or another so it took a while for us to get our bearings but come evening we felt better and snuggled. Then decided to go out to look at lights. We bought hot cocoa and Amelia, Doug and I went around to see all the lights. We got back home, put her to bed and snuggled some more.

Hope everyone else is doing well. How are you all with the littles and Christmas-time?


----------



## rottpaw

Oh steph I am so sorry about the sleep! Poor you! I hope katelyn really settles into a good sleep routine for you soon! Are you still nursing? 

Rebekah, glad that the dr. Was so good to you and can't wait to follow along on your ttc journey! I love the new journal entries! Hope you are all feeling better. It is fun to go around and look at all the lights! We have an annual date with friends to do that each year and we swap neighborhoods. My favorite years are the ones where we take champagne with us lol but I haven't had any the last couple years so am very excited to resume that tradition even if it's just our family this year! 

Weird weather here too. Freaky warm for early dec. we were decorating in shorts today! 

Am up pumping again. Tomorrow will be my first day alone with both kids. Pray for me lol! 

Hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh, Champagne! I haven't had that in a while either. In fact, I want to dye my hair and I'm not sure it's safe to so I guess I'll have grey for Christmas and no champange. I pray it will be well worth the non-indulgence. lol 

Sounds like you have a great time. 

Decorating in shorts?? I wouldn't go that far here. :rofl: It's still cold but rainy here. Just no snow. I'd LOVE to decorate in shorts!

Thanks so much for coming along with me on my ttc journey. I haven't really found a fitting thread yet. I'm 38 and on my second child ttc with fertility meds. I started a thread but nobody has answered. There's a few of us trying for our second but majority MY age are hoping for #1. So I don't fit anywhere in the fertility forum. Sad too because I'm using Gonal F and Lupron and could REALLY use someone who's been on them before. 

I just decided to journal my thoughts and experience with the cycle in order to help a little bit.

I have to say tonight I feel BLOATED! REALLY, really fat! I even asked Doug to get me a flipping cupcake at the store. I know my sugars are high, but I'm bolusing for this sucker! :rofl:

Well, I'm getting off to TRY to sleep. Last night was wrestless. I felt as though I had coffee all night long. We have my appointment in the am. Nervous as all getup but excited too! I know this could be a while which is why we've started. Hopefully Amelia won't mind a sibling! lol

Love and hugs to you all!!

Bek


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!
So sorry I have been MIA. But I've gotten caught up so here goes...

Angela, Reece is soooo stinking cute!! Good luck with both the boys. It will be a handful, but I'm sure you'll handle it like a champ!! Glad Ethan is being such a good helper. Also glad the BFing is going so well!! That is one area I wish I could re-do. To this day it makes me sad I didn't do as much as I wanted. I am so happy for you and am sending you good mommy vibes all goes smoothly.

MA, yeh for another TTC journey. I'm with everyone else saying I love to hear the TTC stories and struggles. MOst of us on this thread struggled so we're all aware of the stress it can cause and I never really think you forget, so bring it on!! How is Amelia?? How is her rash?? And the weather...don't even gets started... I walked to yoga on Saturday, the first of December, in capris and flip flops!! Here in the mountains of Colorado at 9,000ft!!! It has been crazy warm and no snow. Really worried how my store will do. Man I hope the weather pattern changes we need snow!! Oh and for baby sitters try your church. We use girls from daycare, but since you don't have that connection, how about church?? Just a thought. 

Steph, speaking of will you send me that rain,we'll gladly take it in snow form. How are you lady?? How is katelyn? How's the sleeping thing going ?? I know you probably don't want to hear this, but at 2:30am, let her cry it out. I know it's hard, but think of it a she needs her sleep too. Easier said than done I know. We're back on the sleep train, but it always takes a period of adjustment. I was determined to let Jo cry it out last night, but I can tell when she's really upset because she throws her body around and last might I could hear when she hit her head on her crib. After the third head bang, which always results in crying louder (of course), I had to go in and give some Mommy loves, rocking her back to sleep. So I preach, but I don't always practice. Hope tonight goes better!!

Beth, how are you?? Sorry to hear you too are struggling with sleep issues. It's so hard. They just seem to need periodic adjusting I think. Hope you are well and best of luck with TTC!!! 

AFM, things have slowed down at work. As there is no snow, town is pretty quiet. Jo is doing better having gotten most of her molars ( thank the lord!!). And we have roughed out a few hard nights, but she is now sleeping mostly through the night. She has a cold right now which I hate, but seems in good spirits. DH unfortunately is sick again I think with a type of flu. Jo and I have not gotten this one and we both had flu shots where he didn't, so of course he's being a typical man. It's just so much harder on me because when he's sick I'm not only a single mom, getting Jo up for daycare, lunches made, cleaning house, laundry, work, daycare pick -up, dinner, bath, and bed time by myself, I have another whiney baby at home too. Anyway I complain, but it's ok if she sleeps.

So maybe you're asking if I haven't been busy at work why was I MIA?? I am sad to admit that I got completely engrossed in a new book series by H.P. Mallory. It's total escapism, but a guilty pleasure that consumed me. I have now finished all books. So sorry girls I blew you off for witches, worlocks, vampires, fairies, and werewolfs. 

On a brighter note I got my Christmas cards done and all photos printed for the grandparents' gifts and feel pretty proud of myself. 

So that's all from here. Pray for snow. Anna


----------



## pablo797

Quick question, MA I'm trying to post a photo here from photo bucket but it won't let me copy the URL address. I'm trying to do it from my phone, so that may be the problem, but I swear I've done it before. Seems like the web site has changed and not for the better. Have you had trouble??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna :hugs:

I can't BELIEVE you ditched us for witches, warlocks and fairies. :rofl: I'm actually doing the same thing but my hours are at 2am until I fall asleep. I tend to read books with historical fiction in it. Right now I'm reading a book about two sisters who were raised by a mother who they thought never really loved them. Turns out she lived in Russia and during the WW she lost all her family including two other children her girls never new existed. I'm getting to the end but it's very heart-wrenching. I have another book lined up.

I was on photo bucket last week and via my mac, it's been fine to upload but I haven't used it with the phone. I'll check it out tomorrow and see what I can find. I don't see why you'd have a problem but as you said, they're ALWAYS tweaking things there. It can be a pain.

We've missed ya! So sorry work isn't doing well. I can't believe there's no snow. I was out in capri's today and a short sleeve sweater. It rained later but the whole day was AWESOME and Doug had it off so we enjoyed the whole day.

How is everyone else??

AFM: Had my first ever acupuncture treatment and then a massage afterwards. Holy Cats! ((faint)) I'm looking forward to next month. As it stands, I have another acupuncture appointment the day OF IUI and then one more I think he said 5 days afterwards. I'm looking forward to it and after talking with my mom...she thinks she may want to go with me for some treatment and my cousin may do it too. She's also recently engaged and has spoken about a fertility specialist so she may be able to meet the Dr.

Anyways, not too much going on. Tomorrow is another lab and sono to see the follies. Praying they grew. :pray:

Love to you all!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, I got a disappointing call today and I'm cancelled mid-cycle this month. ((sigh))

It's all for the best and while I'm disappointed and it took me a few hours to get my bearings back, I have a lot to be grateful for. I'll take the next 4 weeks to celebrate Christmas and New Years with my husband and daughter then we'll start again next month with "hopefully" better results.

If you'd like more info, you can check out my journal through my siggy. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day today. It started to snow here and is cold again I don't mind it as it's cuddle weather. I DO wish we didn't have longer darkness. I have SAD and it's a bit of a pickle this time of year to enjoy the snow with all that darkness.


----------



## pablo797

MA, so sorry to hear about the TTC delay, but bright side bring on the spiked egg nog!! Your book sounds gripping but so sad. Truth be told I should read "better" books, but real life is so stressful that reading becomes my form of escapism. 

Quick question to all...does anyone have a little grabber/pincher?? Jo just loves to reach out and grab the beejeezus out of anyone's face, hair, dog face, etc. we've been working for weeks to break the habit, showing how to touch and using the phrase "gental touches", but she gets this devil look in her eyes and look out!! Just wondering if anyone else has had this happen. I know we've been down the whole spanking road, and I really don't want to spank, but I did finally slap her hand the other day. Otherwise she just laughs at me. Grrrr so frustrating!!!!

Anyhoo, hope all is well, anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna,

Amelia doesn't pinch though she does have that silly look about her when she puts both her hands together and squeezes the air REALLY hard in order to share with people she'd like to squeeze them. 

My guess is this is what Jo is trying to share with those she pinches?? Maybe that she loves them and is trying to play? Could be the reason she's laughing too. Amelia DOES laugh at odd times too. They're just little babies so obviously we know they haven't a clue about appropriate behavior. :rofl: 

Not quite sure HOW to deal with the pinching other than to redirect her somehow. Angela and Steph are usually good with ideas. I'll be watching for their responses.

Also, I didn't have any issues with photobucket. I'm going to test right now to see if the photo comes up and then share how I did it. So lets see...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/10594_353125091447695_1685948083_n.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Okay, so this is working.

What I did was click on the picture I was trying to share. Above that picture in the upper right hand corner there are sharing icons. Click on the one directly next to the envelope with the arrow pointing right. That is the icon for "sharing to other services". Once opened at the top is a linky looking tab that says "social media", "email" or "links". I clicked on the one that says "links". There's a drop down menu now that has 4 types of links. You want the one that says "DIRECT LINK". Put your curser over it and click it. Should say "SAVED" so that you can come back here. You'll click on the icon that has the mountains between the link icon and quote icon. Add the https address and then post. Hopefully this will work for you! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

[IMG]https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_photo-5.jpg[/IMG]

Thanks MA!! Fricking finally worked. Loved the picture of Amelia, man she's a cutie!!

This is a photo taken the other night at the lighting of Breckenridge. It's finally snowing today!! Thanks for the two cents on pinchin and grabbing, I think you're right in that she just wants to love and play, just have to figure out how to do it in an appropriate way. 

I have another group question... Does anyone know if there is a toy web site for moms? Something that lists what toys are Best for what age groups and or interests. Jo loves anything musical so trying to find some good Christmas presents for her age, but there's so much crap out there. Anyway any thoughts are much appreciated!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Can't really write a proper post as I am about to head to a meeting. Rebekah and Anna love the photos! Will respond about pinching and toy website in a bit. Also, Anna why did I think you were blonde?

Be back soon!!!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## HappyAuntie

my favorite catalog for buying gifts for the nieces and nephews is Hearthsong - they have fantastic toys, and everything has an age rating on it. On the website you can filter your search results by age so you're only shopping age-appropriate stuff. www.hearthsong.com 

They have great customer service, too - I once got notice from them that a toy I'd bought three years earlier had been recalled, along with a gift certificate for the value of the toy so I could buy something else. Nevermind the fact that niece had outgrown the toy two years earlier! I was pretty impressed.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks HA and we are thinking of you today!


----------



## rottpaw

Sorry to be so offline, girls. I will try to updatin the next day or so, hubby is off today and this weekend so YAY will have some help lol! Hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HA...thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

Thanks HA for the advice!! And thinking of you today. 

Steph, yes I am blonde, but the older I get and espically since no was born, the darker it gets. Not as much free time outside. 

Well it's official, I have the bad kid in the class. In the first ten minuets of daycare she grabbed two kids' faces sending them into tears. So we're working VERY diligently on the grabbing thing. She is so sweet, but man that baby grab is vicious!!

Other than that happy Friday!! 

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm so sorry for laughing but it's a funny problem to have poor kid! She's just trying to show the love. She just melts my heart! I'd imagine that it's mortifying when it's YOUR kid. 

We have a similar issue only Amelia had tantrums when she see's we're at the end of a bowl or dish of something. Mom said it was because she was hungry. We tried it and honestly the kid could have a bottomless tummy and make herself sick. Her tummy has been big and hard after that. So we give her the normal amount and split meals with bottles of milk. It ends with Amelia screaming at the top of her lungs (she's not very suttle) at friends/family gatherings or at restaurants. If she's eaten PRIOR, she'll just want what's on everyone elses plate. In fact, Thanksgiving Amelia was between my aunt and I and she took turns feeding between my aunt and I. Smart kid. She's still at 20lbs and Dr.'s are saying she's under weight for 14months but she eats like a giant. :rofl:

At any rate, your predicament put a smile on my face. Jo means well poor kid. It's her way of communicating but as you've said, not a very appropriate way. How to teach her is the question. I'm trying to figure out how to deal with Amelia's issue. :rofl: If only these kids would come out with manuals! :rofl:


----------



## pablo797

Hi all and happy monday!! 

MA, truer words were never spoken, I NEED an owners manule. We worked on the grab thing all weekend. Making progress, at least now when I scold her for it she shows some remorse, and cuddles up next to me. So sweet, but I think she's linking getting in trouble with bad behavior, finally, took a while. Now she knows when she's bad and shows some remorse and an attempt to get back in my good graces. So I think we're on the right track...

Jo had her 15month check up today and 3 shots, poor babe. She's 31.5" and 22.5 lbs. our doctor didn't say anything about her being underweight they said between 50-75%. How long is Amelia?? I would look up weight and length guide lines from a reputable source and go from there. Plus I thought weight was based on height, not really age, unless both are suffering. 

AFM, ok working moms out there how do u do it?? I am feeling like I'm failing miserably. DH had to work this weekend, and my employee called in sick, so my store needed someone to run it. We have other stores in the area that could cover ( they just didn't want to, but that's another headache). Anyway my sort of boss asked if, for future reference, if I had any friends that could watch Jo. And I got all pissed off because the reality is I have no friends except one here and she doesn't have kids, so I would not ask her to baby sit. I'm sure my friend/boss didn't mean it in a mean way (actually I think she did a little) but I just struck a little too close to home . I'm trying the best I can and carry around all this mommy guilt about not spending enough time with my daughter as it is. Just having trouble with the balance again... Sorry pitty party over. 

Anyhoo, hope everyone had a good weekend!! Any Santa photos yet??

Take care!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Oh one other thing... The doctor looked at her teeth and only ONE molar has come in!! Ahhhh never going to survive teething. I thought for sure she had all four molars by now.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

HI Anna,

Oh dear. Don't feel like your alone! Even us stay at home mothers feel as though we fall short. I know I do. That was a pretty harsh thing for your boss to say. How about other people putting some more effort to be at work. It seems as though your putting quite a lot of time and dedication into your job. For as long as I've been talking to you here on BnB you've been quite dedicated. It seems like that comment was pretty self absorbed and selfish. Lets face it, our lives aren't wrapped around our jobs outside the home. They get enough of it as it is right? 

My best friend from high school has that guilt as well. 

My take on it is that it's not how much time that counts but the QUALITY of the time you have with Jo. :hugs: Jo loves you very much and what she'll see is that mommy is working not to get away from her, but for the better good. The time you give to her now is precious and means something. There are some SAHM's who are home yet never spend ANY time with their kids. Not anything with quality.

You take her out camping, on walks, trips, fun activities. She's REALLY interacting with her mother. It's something to be proud of. Don't let the remarks of others make you feel inadequate. Your doing GREAT! :hugs:

As for our little pincher. aww, she's still a little cutie-pie. My heart melts because i know she doesn't mean it. It's her way to show her loving excitement. She'll get it. Your teaching her well. Slow but methodical. lol

The molars. Oh heavens! Amelia has the top ones coming through. She's teething like crazy. I can't believe Jo doesn't have them in yet. Poor kid and momma. It's amazing how different this process is for each child. 

AFM: 

I mentioned Amelia has teeth coming through. Her rash is still here and we found out it is a yeast infection for SURE. It's slow go though. We give her some keifer in hopes the good bacteria will help. Found another cream that hopefully will work over the ones that haven't.

She's been SO good lately. She's saying hi! in a little dainty voice. She refuses to walk still but will walk holding one of our fingers. She'll stand but when we ask her to walk she flops to her bum. :rofl: She's talking and singing in baby babble. Loves lights, music and tv commercials. Hahaha

I just love watching her and holding her. She LOVES her daddy. I sometimes get jealous because I'm here all the time with her so she has this excitement that happens when daddy walks through the door. She CLINGS to him when he's home. I LOVE watching them together, don't get me wrong, but sometimes all she wants is daddy and my ego hurts a bit when she refuses to come to me. Hahaha 

I also thought I'd mention that since having acupuncture, I've been sleeping good at night. I'm usually a light sleeper but I've been sleeping deeply since having it. Last night wasn't good because we got back late and I was a little stressed out. I slept a little but woke up tired because I didn't get to sleep until late. Amelia is napping but there was just too much to do so I'm a bit tired right now.

Praying for a good week for everyone.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to be MIA lately, just trying to finish some stuff up at work as well as get my shopping competed. 

Anna &#8211; I am ANGERED by your boss&#8217;s comment. I agree with EVERYTHING that Rebekah has said. But I do understand how you feel. Just remember that you are a fantastic mom and do so much with Jo that you should never feel guilty about going to work. The time you do spend with Jo you give her your full attention and you do fun interesting things. Every time you post the two of you have had an action packed weekend! I do think the remark was insensitive and rude whether it was meant that way or not. As working Moms and wives we have so much on our plate that many times we feel that some area is not getting the time/attention it needs, sometimes it is our job, sometimes our hubbies, sometimes our babies. But like Rebekah said, don&#8217;t worry about the amount of TIME you spend with Jo is definitely about the quality and you have two gold stars on that front LOL. 

As for the pinching, it is definitely a phase as it is new and a fine motor skill she is learning. But good for your on the scolding and her beginning to understand. I actually gave Katelyn a time out because she wasn&#8217;t listening when I told her not to stand up in one of the chairs on our porch (I spanked her, but not hard enough because she started laughing afterwards :-\ ) and it actually worked&#8230;well at least for that 30 minutes of time we were outside LOL. 

I swear the teeth thing NEVER ends! Katelyn now likes to eat ice when she is teethin (she is cutting her incisors or her canines &#8211; cant remember which) so I just let her. May be that is why isn&#8217;t sleeping, but she doesn&#8217;t seem to be in pain though&#8230;hmm. 

Rebekah &#8211; so sorry that Amelia still has that rash! That stinks! But glad that you know what it is for sure. Poor baby. How awesome that Amelia is talking more and more. Don&#8217;t you just love hearing their little voices? Hee hee. Glad that the acupuncture is going well and allowing you to get a good sleep!

AFM &#8211; The Bad Mommy : I don&#8217;t know if I wrote this previously, but Katelyn chipped her front tooth. It took me a day to notice it. We were outside after Thanksgiving hanging the lights and she slipped on the step. She said owie and touched her mouth and I didn&#8217;t see any blood or cut or anything on her mouth and didn&#8217;t think to look in her mouth &#61516;. The next day I was changing her and noticed that her front tooth look a bit off and sure enough I took her a pediatric dentist and she said it was chipped but not bad. She said as long as she was eating ok and sleeping as she normally does it was fine. But boy do I feel awful about it. My poor baby&#8217;s tooth! 
The Good: we bought her this Elmo doll that sings Jingle Bells and now she sings all the words. It is the cutest thing to hear her singing Jingle Bells. We were at church on Sunday and she loves to play on the piano. I got on a played Jingle Bells and to my surprise she started singing! I wish I had recorded it! She is becoming quite the singer and dancer and such a snuggle bunny. In the morning I always bring her in to our bed around 6ish. She immediately goes to my husband, grabs his head and pulls it towards her face and gives him a kiss and then nuzzles his neck and says &#8220;hi daddy&#8221; and then &#8220;aww&#8221; It is hysterical. Of course the next thing out of her mouth is &#8220;Elmo, Ernie?&#8221; Child loves Sesame Street. 
The Mommy is Conflicted: So on Thursday my husband and I are going to Vegas until Sunday for my Step Dad&#8217;s 70th birthday. We are leaving Katelyn with her surrogate grand parents (they have watched her overnight a few times for us). I don&#8217;t know HOW I am going to handle being away from her for 3 whole days. Anyone that has traveled and left baby for more than a day, help me! I was totally fine when we first made the arrangements but as we get close to Thursday, I am starting to get all sad about it. One of my friends suggest we take her, but that is not going to happen. I just can&#8217;t take a baby to Vegas, no way. I will have to suck it up. I just hope that they take good care of my baby. 

Ok, I have written a novel. Sorry guys. Oh to answer your question &#8211; no Santa photos yet. We may go this week, but we are definitely going next Friday when we are in Denver. YAY can&#8217;t wait to be in Colorado YIPEE.

Angela &#8211; how are those boys doing!

Jules/Beth/HA &#8211; thinking of you and hope you are well. Looking forward to hearing from you. 


HUGS,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well hello there stranger! lol

I have never left Amelia for more than a few hours with anyone. I'd have just as much trouble as you. I'll be interested to hear what idea's others have for you. I was so glad t hear that the chip in Katelyn's tooth is okay. I'm not sure Amelia would let me look at her mouth to even see so don't feel too bad!

Another similarity in the girls. Amelia has taken to music since birth. I'm guessing it's because I've sung to her since she was in my belly. She'll stop in the room and sing. My family gets a kick out of her. They put music on and all of a sudden she stops what she does and dances. rofl My dad LOVES music. I've been blessed to grow up in a musical family so to see that was a HUGE celebration. :rofl: 

I'd love to see the two of you together sometime. You'll have to make a video the next time it happens. It's just a pretty inspirational moment to see your child click with you musically. I bet it was so cunning!

I pray you enjoy your trip to Vegas and that God would calm your heart while your away from Katelyn. Praying for travel mercies and many blessings. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! I'm sorry I'm offline so much right now. We are well and I'm reading everything, just rarely get time to post much. We are still nursing during the days (thanks to nipple shields!) so far, and doing formula supplementation during the day and formula only overnight. Can only find time to pump once in the morning and last minute before bed, but he is nursing pretty well so far. The daytime routine with two is pretty hectic, but in a good way of course!

Hugs and love and more updates as I'm able!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela it is good to hear from you. I can only imagine how hectic it must be! I look forward to finding out. Post when you can. Is Ethan adjusting to sharing Mommy and being a big brother? I think you had said you were holding off on taking him to daycare at the church for a bit. 

Good to hear from you!!! Big hugs!!!

Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh forgo to mention we are officially TTC. I haven't been tracking well the past month keep forgetting to enter stuff into my app. I will keep everyone posted. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Yay steph! I'm so excited you will be ttc too! So if I remember correctly you, Bek and Beth are all ttc now! So exciting! 

Ethan is doing pretty well, thanks, he is tolerating it all better than I hoped! Snuggles up in my lap while i hold the baby which is so sweet! Mommy's boys! :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Angela!

I expected is much. I hear the transition to 2 is a challenge. I've also heard that the challenge from 2-3 gets slightly easier for some reason. 

How are you doing with the nipple shields. I'm watching YOU this time. Everytime I used them I got criticized because it's supposedly causing air between the nipple and the shield OR it would cause depletion of milk. I of course never saw any of that but they made me feel as though that's the cause of all Amelia's woes. 

Hind site of course, I would brush it off and not worry so much. I'm noticing a trend with medical care here that they REALLY like to freak people out with weight, bf'ing, etc.

I was just wondering since this is your second time if YOU noticed anything or if you noticed things were actually BETTER with the shield as I felt. 

Next time I'm going to check in with you about bf'ing during the day and bottle feeding at night. Have you noticed that it is reducing your milk supply by doing that? I remember you saying your friend did it and it worked well.

Anyways, no more questions. Just thought I'd ask in case you get a little time to post. No worries if you haven't time. I understand completely.

Love to you all!! :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Bek I too have heard the second is exponentially harder than having one, but then the third and fourth aren't nearly as much of a strain once you already have two... After a few weeks of two, I think it must be because you have to learn all sorts of ways to juggle two ( or more), but once you learn the skills and get your routines/coping mechanisms down, the same skills will serve you no matter how many kids you have...just my thoughts! :thumbup:

On the nipple shields, I can't say enough good things about them! I use the medela; we tried tommee tippee but he orefers the medela. I seem to have plenty of milk so far, as can get 2-3 oz every time I pump and that even if I've nursed him recently. Id never survive the pain of nursing without the shields, though I'm hoping my nipples will toughen over time and we can stop using the shields, if only because they have to be washed and I have to have one handy to nurse. I'm letting him nurse about once a day without them so far, and my nipples are holding up okay with that. As far as air I think he gets no more than he would otherwise. :shrug:

On formula, we supp during the day then do formula only overnight, which holds him longer. It's my compromise to get some sleep... There is just no way I could handle both kids all day long if I was up all night nursing. He doesn't yet nurse long enough at a sitting (before falling asleep) to fill him up, so he gets a bottle after nursing that is part breastmilk and part formula. So far he is gaining great!!

More in a moment. Nursing pause!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

The medela were the only brand I used as well. Your method sounds like it's a bit easier for both baby AND mommy! We'll see if it will work for us. FIRST things first. I have to actually be pregnant and have the baby. rofl

It's official everyone! (no not pregnancy...lol) Amelia's bottom looks better! :happydance: I can't say what fixed it as I didn't think some things were working. We used a mixture of EVERYTHING. :rofl: Upon last nights bath I even used drops of vinegar which one of the Dr.'s mentioned 2teaspoons per inch of water. I'm also doing keifer, some thick antifungal butt paste, the nyatatin cream and bum drop water drops that have herbs in them to wash the bum with. SOMETHING is working. :lol: At least her bottom isn't bleeding anymore. I was getting frustrated and felt so bad for her. It HAD to hurt terribly. Praise God for that!

Not sure if I mentioned this to anyone. Since having my first acupuncture treatment I have gone from sleeping less and light sleeping to a deeper sleep and waking refreshed and energized the rest of the day!! :happydance: even the chronic anxiety I have has lessened a great deal.

I went from skeptical to really surprised it worked like that. I just thought I'd share that piece of goodness with you all. Anna, didn't you have acupuncture as well??

Hope everyone is doing well.

Angela, thank you for sharing when your SO BUSY. :hugs:

Steph, thanks for dropping by. I miss you!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay for improvement on the rash!! And so glad acupuncture worked for you. I tried it years ago when the disc issue in my neck flared up, and it really did help! Like you I was skeptical at first but it really did help.

Anna, Ethan is a pincher, grabber too. I think it just goes with the territory, sigh. In his case (and remember he is a few months older than Jo) he is definitely doing it out of frustration. He pinches and grabs when he gets mad, and will try to bite me if he can if I make him do something (like wiping hands and face after eating) that he doesn't want to do. :nope: we know he is doing it intentionally, so we do discipline him, but Jo may simply be playing and you should go with your instinct about that. It's definitely something that goes along with this age though. Oh, joy lol! So sorry about your snarky coworker, what a :grr: and how dare she!! You are an AWESOME mom and don't feel guilty for one SECOND. We all do what we can. Heck, I'm SAHM and my kid doesn't get probably half as much outdoor mommy time as Jo, mostly because i was preggo but still...you are doing an awesome job!!

Re: breastfeeding/formula feeding, I definitely think what we are doing this time around is MUCH easier than the first time. I learned a lot from that first experience and am trying to implement those lessons now. Reece gets most of the credit though, lol, as he has started off from the beginning as a great sleeper. His current night schedule is a formula feed from 11-12 (takes a while, as he usually poops and pees a couple diapers mid feed and then takes his time falling asleep and fishing bottle etc,) then down around midnight. Hubby goes to bed between 9-10 and gets a block of sleep from roughly 10-3:30 or 4:00. I pump once the midnight feed is done (so i will be able to sleep a while and go roughly 7-8 hours till nursing again) and get to bed about 12:45, and hubby takes the 4 am feed. This way I sleep roughly 1-6 or 7 and get a block of sleep and we both feel much more rested this time around. Hope that idea helps you bek, or anyone else who needs it. It has really been a miraculously different and easier experience this time. I think just not putting so much pressure on myself has helped too... I swore I would not obsess over bf'ing this time, and I haven't. I will do it as long as I can or as long as it is working for us, but with Ethan involved now and needing my time and attention as well, I won't continue with it if it becomes something that is stressing any of us out or causing me to have to sacrifice a lot of time with ethan (to nurse, pump, etc.). It's super important to me to do it for at least a few weeks, so reece gets antibodies, but beyond that I will consider it something we do for as long as it works. I know some folks feel very strongly about it and that is totally fine, but for our family this is what will work, and hubby and i are on the same page about it so I'm happy with our plan for now. :thumbup:

Okay done pumping so off to bed - hugs to all and love!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

LOVE the idea Angela and I'm betting I'll come back for reference someday. 

I think that's why I'm starting to relax a bit more with Amelia. My issue was anxiety from what was supposed to be a fairytale pregnancy with Jackson. Thereon in I felt I had to be on the ball because I couldn't trust anyone. Dr.'s always made it seem though that she were going to die if I even touched her the wrong way.... a bit of an over exaggeration but I think you all know what I mean.

Hopefully next time around I'll be a bit less anxious. I WILL be alert, just maybe not so freaked out all the time. Allow myself to enjoy being a mom. Even while Amelia slept I felt like I had to be on the ball for sids. 

By the way, how are you this time around with Reece about that? Do you check on him a million times or does THAT feeling go away after having been through the first child?? 

Enjoy your rest dear friend. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

I think i am definitely more relaxed and confident about most things, but SIDS still scares the pants off me. :nope: I freak out about that for at least the first 7 months or so. Sigh. But i am trying to remember God is in control and so every night I pray over both kids, and then i try to relax, leave it with Him and let myself rest. It is easier right now I think because hubby and i have both noticed that the hormones from breastfeeding are keeping me happier and more relaxed (a known side effect of oxytocin and prolactin) so I am stressing less (so far) than I probably otherwise would. Hoping I can nurse for a while then lol!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

YAY!! So glad to hear that the bf'ing is going so well and that your relaxing.

I pray over Amelia each night as well. I LOVE it! Blesses my heart.

Nighty night my friend!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies (well when I started typing this post it was about 9am - 4 hours later I am actually sending it)!

Hope everyone is doing well. Just one more day and I leave my child to go to sin city :-(. I know that I will be boo hooing in the car the whole way there (yes we are driving). I told my hubby that we will need to leave at like 4am on Sunday so we can make it back as early as possible. I will be ok. 

In other news, I am just about finished with all my Christmas shopping. I have about 4 more gifts to get and then I am DONE! I didn't get Katelyn that much stuff as I figured she wouldn't really be into and it might get overwhelming to have a crap load of gifts, which she still probably will have because of gifts from aunts, uncles, grandparents. 

In Steve's family we have done a White Elephant Gift exchange for the past 2 years, this year we have "secret" santa's. I have my 24 year old niece. She is a Disney freak so I am doing to the Disney Wearhouse store which has everying 50% off and I get an additional 40% employee discount. I am going to get her some good stuff! May have to get the new babies a few additional items as well! That is the hard part for me I LOVE Christmas shopping and buying gifts for other people so i want to get everyone a present, but financially just cant do it this year. So i have to restrain myself when I go to the malls LOL. 

Angela - Glad that the BF is going well! I think you have a perfect plan in place and love that you want to make sure that you are spending equal time with Ethan. In terms of length of time you do what is best for you and your family and only you and hubby know what that is. Sounds like a great plan to me!

Rebekah &#8211; Awesome news about Amelia&#8217;s rash. I hear you about starting to relax. With Katelyn being preemie I was super super cautious about everything with her. And part of that were the nurses in the NICU scaring me with stories! I still get panicky sometimes at night when Katelyn is asleep and I can&#8217;t see her face or profile on the monitor, I go in to check and make sure she is ok. 

Anna &#8211; hope all is well with you. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are having a good holiday season.

HUGS!
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies - have about 2 minutes here. promise to get back on and review what I've missed. 

Had the family xmas party sunday....was not too bad, they were only 45 mins late. some annoyances but overall not so bad. phew. Made a ton of food yummy food, I'll let you know about that in another post and will send recipes of anyone wants them.

but a quick update: I have pneumonia and poppy broke my nose! Yup, the tip of my nose is broken by his big head and he is just fine! a couple of whacks sent me in dire pain! hurts up the bridge of my nose into a splitting headache, so I'm very cautious about roughhousing with him now! Just have to let it heal. no blood or bad bruising, just pain pain pain. icing and tylenol. hoping this won't interfere with our TTC this month!!! hahaha!

pk gotta finish feeding piggie. love to you all!
Beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Steph, I pray you have a resting mini-vacay. I know it's sad to be away from Katelyn but she'll be just fine with people you trust. Easier said than done of course since I haven't actually let anyone take Amelia for more than a few hours. Maybe after Christmas Doug and I will let someone take her for another few hours so she can get used to someone other than us. It took us 10 years to have her so I'm not like my other cousins who throw their kids around the family for days at a time. Like you all, it's hard to leave for even an hour. I think we all in the forum know how precious this time is and we don't take for granted the babies we have.

Looking forward to hearing how it went.

Beth, Oh no! There are a bunch of close calls with us. Amelia throws her big head ((whack)) into our face when she's tired. It's not on purpose, she just accidentally throws her head down to cuddle and sometimes misses. Sometimes we even hear her doing it to the side of her crib. ((Wack)) I swear the kid has her father's big Scottish head. lol

That tied with pneumonia has to be trying. Glad the party went well. Your always making such good food.

I used to cook REALLY well. I'm not sure what's going on, but lately anything I touch tastes REALLY BAD. Okay, not tasteless but certainly not as appealing as I used to cook. I'm assuming it's because it's new vegan meals but even my cookies have turned out terrible with exception to a few. I don't know what's going on with me. I just feel like I'm here but absent-minded with everything. SO ODD.

Well, have a good evening ladies! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth - Oh no!!! So sorry to hear you have pneumonia. Are you able to take something for it? Yikes about your nose! That is one of my biggest fears when i am holding and tickling Katelyn. Sheesh poor MOMMY! I hope you feel better soon! Yes, i would love to have your recipes!

Rebekah - thanks for the prayers and encouragement. I will definitely let you know how it went. 

Only a few more hours and then I am on my mini! Gotta go to church for a meeting and then home to clean. Our friends are going to stay at our house so that Katelyn is more comfortable and can sleep in her own bed. 

Check back later!

-Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

ok ladies - I'm back!

first off: Angela - I'm so happy for you and your lovely family. What a blessing! you are such a wonderful person and deserve happiness!

anna - hello dear! pinching? we've got that to a slight degree. grabs onto my lips and RIPS I swear one of these days I'll see my lips in his hands. Sometimes bites my shoulder. I firmly say: NO and move him away. Even if it's during a bottle. He definitely understands NO as sometimes he puts his head down as if to say: aw shucks. Cute but I don't laugh so he won't make a game out of it. No means no to me and we don't play with biters. So I can understand some of what you are going through. hugs! Love the pic of the two of you!!! SOO adorable and filled with fun! YOU ARE A GREAT MOM. Some people, pardon my french, can go screw. Don't listen to them.

Steph - TTC? YAYAYAYAYAYAY! Hoping we both get pg soon and can go through the journey together!!! much luck and hugs! I'm done with all my shopping too, just about all wrapped. Poppy is really good with the tree. Just looks at it. I do have to remind him not to touch but he immediately backs away and finds something else to do. phew!

Rebekah - so glad Amelia's rash is clearing! yay! So glad things are going well!

AFM: as I said, pneumonia and a fractured nose. sigh. going to a pain clinic for my low back/tailbone/hip pains. need a partial knee replacement. I'm falling apart!!!! :haha: but I'm ok. 

Poppy is doing GREAT! Remember when we had such troubles about napping in the crib? Well, I stuck with it and now he naps like a champ. NO CRYING! just turns over when I put him down awake, moves around a few minutes and then falls asleep, without a peep! It took about 4 days (just like my mom said, I guess she was right!). The first day, the 2 naps, I went in after 5 mins of crying, but didn't pick him up, just patted his head, shushed him and kissed his head but no actual talking; the 2nd day, waited 15 minutes and only went in once on the first nap. The other 2 days, I let him cry. Sounds mean and it's not for everyone, but he only cried for 20 mins tops. Now we go into the nursery, we rock for a few mins to calm down, I put him in his sleep sack (he helps!) and down he goes. And he takes 2 1.5-2 hour naps a day! then he has his last bottle at 8pm, asleep by 8:30, sleeps through until 7:30, sometimes 8! such a good boy!

We have ANOTHER tooth! this makes 7, and more coming in. Poor kid is maniacal about chewing/drooling. 

Our christmas party....apps: antipasto/cheese/crackers/nuts. dinner: homemade sauce, homemade stuffed shells, chicken with wine and mushrooms, salad and homemade rolls. Dessert: whipped cream tiramisu (no eggs), mini cherry cheesecake bites (any fruit topping could be put on top), soft italian biscotti's (family tradition, hand shaped cookies, shaped like figure 8's twists and rings - glazed with sprinkles on top), and M&M cookie bars (holiday m&m's of course!). The shells and chicken dish I made up ahead of time (still have some shells frozen).

I'm almost finished crocheting him a full santa suit. Just working on the hat now, once done, we will take him to santa and have him wear that on his lap! hahahah. I sent you all in a pm the xmas card I sent out. In lieu of mailing you guys one, there is it in email! 

I know there was more to say.....hmmm... got some ovulation sticks for this month, hoping we can catch the eggy and not be sick (me last month!). If it is negative, then in Jan, I will be getting a shot in my back to help the pain, but can't do it if I'm sick or pg/ Otherwise I originally was supposed to get it tomorrow but no can do if you are sick. 

ok, time to go, hubby is grumbing for dinner. So strange, I get in my pjs now when we feed poppy upstairs in our room then we move him to the crib when done in his room. they we stay upstairs. So we basically go to bed at 8pm every night! lol!

hugs to you all!!!!!!!!!
Beth


----------



## pablo797

Hello all!! This may be a quick post as its late, will post proper later this week!! 

Beth, thanks do much for the Christmas card!! Loved it!! Soooo sorry to hear about the pneumonia and broken nose. I can't believe you put on such a Christmas spread with all that going on. So excited for the TTCers!!!

MA, so glad Amelia's rash is getting better!!! Poor baby!! Yes, your part of the country seems to freak. Hope your TTC journey goes well!! I hear you on being cautious. I think when you struggle so much to have a baby, you naturally are a bit more cautious. You feel a certain sense of gratitude that others don't. 

Angela, I can't believe how well you've kept in touch with all that is going on!! Talk about hands full. So glad Reece is sleeping and your schedule sounds great. You have to have some sleep!!! So glad the nipple shield work so well, I say whatever works go for it!!

Steph, have a great time. You will miss her, but there will be times when you forget to miss her and remember what it feels like to just be the two of you. Enjoy!! I left Jo with her dad so a bit different, for a girls weekend. I worried, but in the end I needed it and it was good for baby and dad to bond. It's not totally the same, but still hard. I'm sure she will be fine and enjoy Vegas baby!!

AFM, iver the work thug but it will always be in the back of my mind. Jo is great and were working on baby pincher hands. This weekend is the big weekend to get all Christmas presents done. Fingers crossed all will work out. I made and ordered on line three calendars for the grandparents of Jo's first year. Originally the order said it would be done by the 12th, now it says order done by the 17th. No big deal for us and my parents but I'm sending one to Pennsylvania and if I have to wait until the 17th to mail it I'm wondering if it will make it in time. Anyways other than that not much going on. Love to all and excuse the typos I'm sure there are a ton, typing from my phone late in bed.


----------



## pablo797

I just read what I wrote and it sounded bad, the part about parents of babies who struggled with infertility versus those that didn't struggle. I sound as if those that didn't struggle don't appreciate their children as much as those that did struggle and that's wrong. We all, everyone of us worships the ground our children walk on and none of us take them for granted. So I apologize if I sounded insensitive or like a complete boob, not intentional!!! 

Xoxo anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna,

No, you didn't sound that way. I think we all understood. 

So, the darn fake tree I fought so hard NOT to have just had two sets of lights go on it. So we have to take all the lights on this prelit tree off and restring lights. I honestly love real tree's. The same thing happened to the two lit reindeer outside as well. I like to buy new so I know what we're dealing with and my husband likes to use the old one or take used from family. I don't usually mind used or second hand but when it comes to electrical I don't like sharing. Too many house fires with lights that caught fire.

Anyways, we're up at 2am taking the lights off the tree. Maybe the tree will be decorated by New Years. :rofl:

Hopefully the calendars will get there on time. It sounds like such a nice idea for the grandparents!

Well, off for now. Love to you all.

Anna, don't worry about what was said, I think we all get what you were trying to say. Most of us here even if there weren't much of a struggle are older mommies who have waited in some way or another. With or without meds like me we've all been blessed. Your very right! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all

In Vegas. I'm ok at the moment regarding missing baby. Anna I too ordered calendars that won't be shipped until 17th. You should be ok your parents should get them in time 

Ok my family just arrived gonna get my drink on


----------



## pablo797

Happy Friday!!! Espically to Steph who got her drink on!! Hope the hang over isn't too bad this morning!!

Not much to tell. Work is busy, Jo is good, grabbing less, and really giggly. I just love it. 

MA, I agree, do not mess with old electrical. Good luck on the lights!! 

Will write more later, at work getting ready for Christmas crowds!! 

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Aww, Yay Jo! :happydance: 

We were out with Amelia today. We had 3 Dr.'s appointments. Two were easy. One was semen sample which Doug was a good sport about. The other Dr. lost the analysis in the transition to sell his business (how scary is that??) so he needed to redo the semen analysis for insurance purposes. :wacko: I had an appointment at the dermatologist which was quick and easy. Just a good ol' check of the skin.

The endocrinologist appointment was annoying. I had the appointment with the nurse practitioner. She annoyed me the last time but she REALLY ticked me off today! She basically asked me why I took myself off Victoza and Lantus when the Dr. CLEARLY told her that I can stay on it while TTC. I told her that's not what HE told me the last appointment and she basically called me a liar to my face and told me had I made it to my LAST appointment I would have known this BUT she would call him right away and ask him since he was on his way out the door. 

She came back in the door eating crow! I was right. You can't take victoza while ttc. There hasn't been enough studies on the affects. She said I could stay on the lantus though. I asked her what the point was if I was going back on the pump. She said..."well I don't DO pumps, you'll have to wait until Monday when the Dr. is in to figure that out". 

So what was the point of me wasting my time there then?? :shrug:

My husband thought I was too argumentative. I probably didn't hold composure very well but I don't like being called a liar to my face either. Goodness! Have I mentioned I'm sick of fighting with Dr.'s around here? For ONCE I'd like to let my guard down with someone competent enough to do their flipping job. What if I took her at her word and got pregnant on that medicine? It could have caused medical issues with the baby! 

Okay enough of that complaining. I'm so sad about what happened in CT. Been holding, loving and playing with Amelia and Doug ALL DAY LONG. So sad. We've been praying since we've heard.

Well, we went from white lights to colored now. The tree is finally lit lol. Now we need to decorate it.

Praying you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!!!

I have missed you all! Can I just say I am SO embarrassed that I haven't posted in FOREVER. It's been a really crappy few months for us to be honest. My husband was on 3 rounds of anti-biotics as he got very sick with bronchitis and the flu and then he had a sinus infection.

My poor love, Gabriella - she had yet another double ear infection and was put on a stronger anti-biotic (she's doing better now) but the Dr. says one more ear infection and she needs ear tubes :cry:

Then we got hit with the storm damage from Hurricane Sandy - we needed a new roof and fence and the interior of the house (ceiling) painted in several rooms to the tune of just under $10,000.

With all of that going on, our Thanksgiving was ruined to be honest - Gabriella got her double ear infection on Thanksgiving day and I ended up taking her to the Dr. twice that same day (the first Dr. said her ears were fine. I knew they were not, so I went for a 2nd opinion and I was right). I know my Gabriella and she's on her 3rd ear infection so I knew what to look for.

So with all that, we were supposed to go to Vegas for Thanksgiving week and ended up cancelling.

Things are now getting back to normal thank goodness. 

Anyway - I know I have missed a LOT - I hope you guys can give me the cliff notes version LOL. But Angela - I am so thrilled for you and your new little man! :cloud9: Congratulations honey!! How is it having 2 children? :)

Did I miss any :bfp: news while I was away?? I know a few of you are trying, right? :winkwink:

I had some awful news on Friday. I have a friend (Jo) - who I met on this forum right after I had my miscarriage; she had her miscarriage right before I did and we became good friends. She eventually got pregnant very quickly after her miscarriage (I wouldn't get pregnant for another 7 months) and she had a beautiful boy.

Well, she got pregnant again and went into labor (she was close to her due date). Her son was born with a rare liver and blood disorder and passed away shortly after. I cried and cried all day Friday. I'm still crying typing this. My heart is shattered for her. Plus of course, on Friday the horrible shooting occurred in CT. I've been very melancholy for the past few days:cry:

So on a lighter note, Gabriella is doing great! We took her for some Christmas photos last weekend - she wasn't too thrilled with the photographer LOL but we got some nice shots! I'm attaching one of them for you below!

She is eating table foods like a CHAMP! She has her favorites though (chicken nuggets and frittata and pasta and meatballs LOL). What did you guys feed your little ones at 10 1/2 months old?

Much love to you all! I have missed every one of you but hope to be back here more often now that things are getting better over here and back to normal! :hug:

https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o262/spesh37/xmas1_zps0e69cef5.jpg


----------



## pablo797

Good Sunday afternoon all!! I've got a few minuets to myself and thought I'd catch up. 

Jules, so good to hear from you!! First so sorry to hear about your friend Jo. Such tragic news I am so sorry. Also it seems like you've had a rough couple of weeks. I was wondering about Sandy's effect on you, I know you're in that area. So sorry to hear abut the house damage and the bill!!! Yikes!!

How is gabby doing?? My Jo had a similar run of ear infections but then after the third when they said one more and it's tubes, she stopped having them. Fingers crossed the same happens for you. I am sorry to hear the Vegas trip was cancelled, but a baby on a plane with ear infections could have been miserable. 

I hope all else is going great. Any Christmas plans?? Love the Christmas photo of Gabby, she is sooooo cute!!! Take care and lots of hugs!! BTW while I'd love to see you here more often, no stress, we all post when we can. 

MA, so sorry to hear about the doctor snafu. Fricking A can you catch a break already?? Not for nothing but that nurse sounds like a real [email protected]!! Fingers crossed next appointment goes better!! And glad everything worked out for Doug. 

AFM, as many have mentioned, the shooting in CT. It literally blows my mind. I'm sure all parents feel this way but I'm not sure I could recover from something like that. That is a parent's worst nightmare. My heart aches for that whole community. Being really liberal, I agree that guns don't kill people, people kill people, but when you have a society that seems to have to many people hell bent on destroying others, I just wonder what the answer is. I refuse to talk politics, basically because no one will ever change their mind and everyone's convinced they are correct, but the argument for gun control is a tough topic. It makes me want to home school Jo. 

Other than that, had a good weekend. I got almost all my Christmas presents bought and wrapped!!! Went a little overboard at the Oshgosh outlet by my house. They had the cutest stuff at 60% off!!! What's a mom to do??!!! I pretty much went crazy, but I hardly ever buy new, most of Jo's clothes are hand me downs. So a little splurge here and there is ok. Went to yoga yesterday AM, and took Jo swimming this AM. Man my arms are tired. Trying the get rid of the waddle of skin under each arm that flaps in the wind when I wave!! Augh!! Anyway if that's the worst of my problems I live a charmed life.

Hope everyone else is well!! Angela, Steph and Beth hugs!!


----------



## pablo797

Ok quick thanks to Angela for the christmas card!! Such a cute family!!

And I don't like Facebook. Too sad, too many pictures of families torn apart, stories of heroic teachers, I can't stop crying. Going to wake up Jo and give her lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Jules, so glad to see you. I'm sorry about all that's gone on. LOVE the pic! I cannot BELIEVE how big she's getting and how beautiful she's blooming. She looks so cute!

Anna,

I'm with you on the gun control issue. I believe guns aren't the issue it's people. HOWEVER I don't think we honestly need semi-automatics. I'm one who always wanted a gun for protection and have been toying with a Glock 19. Of course it would be locked away but it took this incident with a mother who left her guns unlocked to sway my own decision. I don't think I'm really meant to have one anyways. I'll use a baseball bat. I usually get into politics a great deal. Love to discuss points and issues but this has been an issue I've honestly been quite confused with. I think we need tighter restrictions, interstate registries to see who's buying where, that all gun sales even those at gun shows are permitted to do a detailed background check (while some stores are permitted to gun shows AREN'T). 

I also think we need more talk on mental health issues as well as gun safety issues. If we look at all the shooting incidents like this one each perp has extensive mental health issues. The fact that mom had LEGALLY purchased those guns, having tighter laws wouldn't have changed the outcome. He went into Dicks to buy a gun and the law actually worked in that he was denied another gun. The problem wasn't with the gun law it was with mom not locking those suckers up. You lock them up and you lock them again. 

Another error is in training a mentally ill child how to shoot. I'm not sure he was allowed to do it...probably won't know as mom is dead. However, he was out on the range with her. There are several sources that would say you never should give a mentally ill person a gun or even let them near them. It's basic thought process.

So while I'm against banning guns altogether, I do believe there's no need for semi-automatics and a need for tighter restrictions in purchasing them. Also some talk on mental health in America. Seeing the cases of mass murder with guns correlating with mental illness is an eye opener. One in which won't go away unless we deal with the underlying problems. HOW is another story. I am definitely where you are though in my thought process. Just kind of thinking what do we do??


Change of subject here....January's ttc is out. Dougs MRSA from a month ago has crept up again. We're not really sure how this is happening. He's a REALLY clean guy, washes his hands as nurses should do for several minutes, doesn't touch anything. He ended up with a boil THIS TIME on his scrotum. It has been tested but ladies, it looks like a golf ball and is what he had with MRSA last time. 

I hear it's bacteria we ALL have on our skin....I'm confused as how it creeps in with people though. Since he works in the medical field the Dr. last time said when he got poison ivy and had pussy wounds, the bacteria got in when he was working. We were told we could file suit but come on! You have to prove it and that kind of thing is hard to prove a. and b. medical care workers know that there are a series of things they "could" be in contact with and are taking chances to help others.

That being said, he didn't have any open wounds on his scrotum so we're unsure how it would happen. Doug is guessing maybe he itched??

He didn't go in today. He called the Dr. on call who asked him to go to prompt care. Went to prompt care and the Dr. REFUSED to do anything with it. He rushed Doug over to the ER where the urologist and PA cut it open and got the puss out. It's been leaking puss ever since. Now there is a chance it's just a subascious cyst without MRSA but it looks an awful lot like what he had last time and they have to treat it like he's contagious everytime he goes into the hospital.

At any rate, I decided we'd cancel January too. If it is MRSA it's not something I want to mess with since it's an area we both come in contact with. I just don't want to take that chance of a fetus somehow coming in contact with the bacteria. Who knows what could happen. It's worth waiting for the right time and out of respect for Doug, the cut needs to heal as well.

He was so nervous though. It was great that while we had a female nurse. She didn't work on him but to take blood and sign him out. The male PA and other male nurses came in for the actual procedure AND his unit upstairs is kept from knowing what he's in for thank goodness for Hippa.

Well, that's enough for now. I'll come back tomorrow if I can. We have an electrician coming in the morning to give us a quick quote for some things we need done. I'm a bit nervous but we'll see what he says. I hope the owner before us didn't concoct some crazy wiring himself. Makes me nervous!

Hugs and love to you all. May you find peace and strength even through the sadness we're all seeing the past few days. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Girls please excuse if I post several shorter posts instead of one long one...often typing one handed and on iPad, and don't want to lose a lengthy post. 

Bek, I'm so sorry about Doug and the mrsa. It can be tricky to get rid of, for sure, but hopefully it is not actually mrsa again. When do they get results back on the culture?

Jules, so glad to see you and I LOVE the pic of beautiful Gabriella!! She is getting so big! I'm so sorry for all the sickness. It sucks and honestly for a while there our whole house would get sick every time ethan did. But it gets better! :hugs: hopefully gabby won't need tubes, but if so its a very simple procedure these days. :thumbup:

More in a moment...


----------



## rottpaw

Everyone please keep HappyAuntie in your thoughts and prayers this morning -her frozen egg transfer resulted in a bfp (yay!!!) and she has first betas this morning, hopefully results by noon. I'm praying so hard this will be their keeper baby!!

Steph I hope Vegas was awesome and I'm so jealous!!! Hope being away from Katelyn wasn't too traumatic, and you had a great trip! 

Anna, I agree, the CT shootings have been on my mind constantly. So, so horrible and there are just no words, :cry: :cry: 

Okay my sweet boy wants a book read so I will be back in a bit! Hugs and love!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!!!

recovering from the pneumonia and developed a sinus infection too. sheesh. Nose was getting much better until last night when he was super tired and flopped down on me and his hard head went CRASH again on the nose. ouchie. But we're ok!

Naps have been tough yesterday but I honestly think it's from his teeth. If only they'd hurry up. 7 already and not a break yet. Poor guy. gnaws, drools, grimaces and makes jawing motions. Hoping to get maybe a month relief soon!!!!

Anna - :flower: I hear you on the CT shootings. The poor parents did NOTHING but send their kids to school where we expect them to be safe! WTH??!? homeschooling is much safer! I agree about not bringing up politics, I'm a middle of the road girl, but I agree with the 2nd amendment, just don't agree with automatic any weapon. those things are scary. I just wish mental health care was as easy to get as guns these days. sigh. Scary time to bring up children but we will just be extra vigilant! hugs!

MA - sorry the TTC is out for Jan. I agree waiting until this boil (yikes! poor Doug!!!) is cleared and not risking anything. When it's the right time to TTC, things will fall into place. God will make sure of it.

Angela - loved the card. It makes me smile so much to see your happy family!!!! 

Steph - welcome back from vegas!!!!!

Jules!!!!!! JULES JULES!!!!! Hey sis! First, I'm so sorry for the illnesses running wild in your family. :( Good for you for taking her a second time to the dr. Mommy knows her babies the best!!!!! but poor Gabby!!!! And poor Tony! Did you escape all illnesses? Second, I'm so so so so sorry for your friend. My heart is sad for her. sigh. 
As far as table food, well, poppy like stuffed shells :) any type of pasta in oil or butter with a little cheese, yogurts, waffles, blueberry muffins, cheese, green beans, some soft fruits like bananas, and mashed potatoes (with some yams at thanksgiving, but that was only once as I hate them and refuse to make them :haha:). Otherwise, he doesn't like much else, prefers his stage 2 meals. HATES the stage 3 with the chunky stuff. gags and turns his head so far away it is almost all the way around! He's just not a texture guy yet, and I'm ok with that. He's eating a ton, but still mostly baby food. :flower: He loves those gerber puffs, chomps on the blueberry ones like there's no tomorrow! the dr said he should still be getting 28 -32 ox of formula but I don't honestly know how to get that much in him anymore! he gets maybe 22-24 tops and we are leaving it at that! :)

AFM, we are hoping this is our month to REALLY TTC. The other 2 months, illnesses came up but we are concentrating this month! no O yet, but we will be charting, temping, OPK and of course, bd'ing! :blush: if we are lucky to conceive this month, it would be right around christmas! what a gift!!!

Poppy has been having many poops a day now, even with careful monitoring of new foods. I actually put him back on a bland diet to see if that would help. They are messy, loose, and STINKY! Mom says when they are that smelly, usually it is something in his intestines and to keep a watch on it. Today is the first day they are a little firmer, but if he still has this many, we may put in a call to the dr. If I was still nursing, I would understand as I'm on an antibiotic for the pneumonia and sinus infection and it causes that with me but I'm not nursing! I kinda miss nursing, though, as a side thought. I miss it until I see 7 chompers in his mouth and then I get over it. :haha::haha:

ok, my little prince needs more food! hugs to you all! so glad you girls are all here!
Beth


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies!!!!!

Lots of activity happening over the weekend! I will write a proper post tomorrow as I am trying to catch up on all my emails from Thursday and Friday and was given a high profile project today at work that is riddled with issues - le sigh. 

Vegas was fantastic! Such a good time hanging out with my family. My hubby and I didn't win a dime, but still had fun losing the little bit of money we did gamble. I am cheap gambler, so it wasn't much LOL. 

We drove and it is normally about a 4 hour drive, well 1 hour before we were to be home, my car overheated. Luckily where we got off the freeway there was a Firestone that was open on Sunday. 2 hours later we were back on the road. When we got home, we walked into the house (the people we had staying with Katelyn opted to stay at our house so that Katelyn would be in a familiar setting and could sleep in her own bed) and she was sitting on the couch. She had just put a goldfish into her mouth. She saw me and my hubby and started screaming and then spit the goldfish out of her mouth so she could talk. She yelled my mommy! My daddy! and ran over to me and then said "aw mommy!!!" and then gave her daddy a huge hug and kisses as well. It was so cute. for about 10 minute she kept pointing at me and sayind my mommy! 

Apparently, she did really well while we were gone. SHe slept through the night and everything. She even refused to take a bottle at night. Of course last night she immediately wanted me to nurse her. I had to get my hubby to put her down and within 5 minutes she was alseep! I am hoping we can continue down this road so she can get weened off the booby! 

One last thing - while in vegas I did buy a pregnancy test because I wasn't sure when my period was suppsed to come and according to my apps I was like 6 days late. I didn't want to be drinking and pregnant. Turns out I was not preggers and got my period Sunday morning right before we left to come home...so that was perfect timing! LOL. WE will be trying again later this month and see what happens come January!

Ok, I will respond to everyone later tonight or tomorrow - probably tomorrow because I am going to wrap presents and I just bought a new book (gonna be like Anna and read LOL!). Three more days and then it is off to Colorado! YAY!!!

Love you all,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone.

Happy Auntie...YAY!! :happydance: Praying for you as you wait. :hugs:


Steph, sorry to hear there was no BFP but so glad you were okay with it and ready to have a few drinks.

Angela, we called today and it IS staph however the full results come back in a week or two because it takes that long for the bacteria to grow in the testing. SO ((sigh)) he has it AGAIN. Ever since he caught poison ivy it's been a struggle with skin infection. He has an appointment with the dermatologist but as a healthcare worker they were talking about what we can do about it. Someone came up with this idea using hibbacleanse. It's used to cleanse the skin before a surgery. Somehow since the bacteria caught onto his skin from work in the poison ivy wound he had it can come and go. He will ALWAYS have to be treated as though he has it. Getting rid of it is sticky. We all carry the bacteria on our skin however, not everyone contracts this. With Doug being a healthcare worker they are all in danger of catching this. Since it is contagious we will def. be opting out of ttc. If for some reason I were to get it, I'd be going into a fertility clinic with women who have been ttc or newly pregnant. NOT something I plan on doing. Plus, as I said, the thought of going through with it is also to me a chance that it could hurt a potential fetus. Again, not going to happen. I'm at peace. Doug is going to try the cleanse stuff and see the skin Dr. to see if we can't clear this up for good. 

Amelia has that darn yeast flaring up AGAIN. Honestly. Everytime she has a bad poop it starts to bleed again. I've used EVERYTHING! Waiting to hear from the new place and I will call them to find out if we can make that appointment already. 

With all this going on and all the negative news, it's putting me in a stupor. I'm in a bah humbug mood and want to cancel every Christmas gathering (we have 4 and it's overwhelming) and just hide in my room with a good book! I was in such a pissy mood today. Obviously the hormones I've injected aren't helping but I feel like the world is filled with idiots. :rofl: Lord help anyone that comes in contact with me this week. Either I cry or I'm a witch. Next year I'm doing my Christmas shopping early because I hate crowds and sometimes wish I had a cow prod to get their bums moving!

Okay, enough of my bad attitude. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## animalcracker

MissMuffet08 said:


> She saw me and my hubby and started screaming and then spit the goldfish out of her mouth so she could talk. She yelled my mommy! My daddy! and ran over to me and then said "aw mommy!!!" and then gave her daddy a huge hug and kisses as well. It was so cute. for about 10 minute she kept pointing at me and sayind my mommy!
> Steph

THIS MADE MY DAY!! Aw, so precious and heartwarming! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

animalcracker said:


> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> She saw me and my hubby and started screaming and then spit the goldfish out of her mouth so she could talk. She yelled my mommy! My daddy! and ran over to me and then said "aw mommy!!!" and then gave her daddy a huge hug and kisses as well. It was so cute. for about 10 minute she kept pointing at me and sayind my mommy!
> Steph
> 
> THIS MADE MY DAY!! Aw, so precious and heartwarming! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

I knew there was something I forgot. lol Yes, it was very cute. What it must have been like to hear!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all, yeh lots of chatter...

Angela, I'm so impressed you can post at all!! Hope you are well and that the boys are doing well. 

MA, so sorry to hear about Doug's MRSA!! I'm sorry TTC is out for now, but glad you are ok with it. How's Amelia? Is there any way she can be naked or bottomless?? Pure fesh dry air is best. But I know it's cold so easier said than done. Poor little girl!! We've struggled with it several times, but out here in the dry air it's easier to clear up. Fingers crossed she gets better soon. 

Steph, so glad Vegas was fun!! And LOVE the story of katelyn. So cute!! Jo says dog and milk and more, but no mama or dada yet. Two years ago I got a Christmas BFP, fingers crossed for you!

Beth, sounds like everyone is recovering but so sorry you were so sick!! Your little ones diarrhea may be due to the teeth. I know the "experts" say there's no connection, but Jo definitely gets runny poops when teething. 

Jules, how are things today?? 

AFM, lots of snow falling. It's a life saver as we are so down for sales this December! We had a bad snow year last year, and a horrible start to this year so everyone's gone elsewhere to ski. Hope this new snow fall helps. I can't believe Christmas is a week away. Jo is cranky and not eating, molar coming through. Man she is fit to be tied. Tries my patience, but then I remember she's cranky because she's in pain and I give lots of hugs and kisses. Poor sweet thing. So that's about it from here nothing exciting. I am a little melancholy because like I said two years ago was when I got my BFP so I am reminded that there will be no more BFPs in my future. BUT I count my blessings that that one resulted in my beautiful girl. Just trying to be thankful for what we have. 

Anyhoo,lots of hugs!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna,

We're trying to do that more and more. She pee's the floor but it's okay. We just clean it up afterwards. Can you tell me how long or how often you would let her stay without diaper? It IS cold here but we're doing it about 10-15 minutes at a time a few times a day. To be honest we've gotten it contained to around the small area of her bum and wee wee area. It was MUCH bigger than that for longer than a month.

Whenever she poops it reopens the wounds and they start to bleed. She's been SCREAMING!

I stopped giving her flax milk and we're slowly going into cows milk for now. She has patches which the Dr. say is eczema. I'm washing her with a light soap bar and putting special cream when I give her massages at night. I think I'm going to have her tested for allergies. I feel bad because I don't know what we're doing wrong. Yes she eats fruits and veggies....we also give her "some" meat once in awhile. She's on vitamins as the Dr. suggested. Overall she's happy. I often wonder if this is correlating with the issue she had since birth. She had stomach troubles which they said was reflux. She would arch her back BUT she's have trouble pooping. She still has this issue. Not with the arching back but with the crying when she's pushing sometimes and when we go to change her she cries. I thought it was always with the bad rash issue but it's been whenever she's laying down to be changed.

Hm, wonder if it's just the reflux again. She's been off the meds. I dont' know, I'm confused. 

Made an appointment for the 7th for her. I REALLY dont want her to get the 15 month shots before we work on the issues. It'll be harder to detect allergies to the shots but maybe it's not an issue.

At any rate. We also bought larger cloth diapers. I have to wait to put her in them though as having this yeast infection may irritate the already broken down skin worse when she pee's on the cloth.

Thanks for the heads up!

How is HA doing??


----------



## pablo797

Ma a quick reply, Jo arches and cries when being changed too but I attribute it more to being a toddler and not wanting to stay still. But if you find more out let me know. If she has broken skin I'm sure the urine will sting when she pees. The trick is to make sure her skin is COMPLETELY dry (use a hair dryer if you have to), then a thick layer of Desetin or some protective cream that seals the moisture away from her skin so it doesn't sting when she pees. Poor little one. 

As for HA, my heart breaks for her, her news is not good, beta numbers look bad. Words can not say how truly sad and sorry I am for her. HA, I know you lurk hope it's ok I up-dated.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Anna, I'm not sure if I mentioned I took her off flax milk because of the dry splotches they're saying they think is eczema. Just in case it's an allergic reaction.

I've been leaving her out of her diapers a bit longer today. I usually use one of the thick cotton diapers I had for her when she was a baby to just blot on her bum and it usually dries well. 

We used several creams but are now trying a THICK prescribed one along with the nyastatin. We'll see if the extra time running around will work.

As for HA. UGH! She's been through SO MUCH already. I'm praying those numbers will shoot up and stay there. Sucks to hear she's been staying away because of this waiting game she goes through. I REALLY want this one to work out for her. Thank you for sharing and update. HA, I'm thinking about you. <3


----------



## HappyAuntie

mc #5 was confirmed yesterday. thank you all for asking.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Auntie. I am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Huge hugs to you and we are here for you. 

Love you,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

This is going to be super fast, as I'm trying to get about 65 things done while both kids are sleeping LOL! But I wanted to say Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to each of you. I love you ladies and pray everyone has wonderful and safe holidays and a great time with your loved ones. 

We've got my Mom and her husband, and my sister and her husband visiting tomorrow. then my MIL comes for a few days starting Christmas, and possibly my Dad's wife this next weekend. It should be fun, and will be nice to have some extra hands to help out with the baby! We are also cooking Christmas dinner with my MIL, which we are all looking forward to since we sort of missed Thanksgiving dinner LOL! 

I've got a few things I'm going to wrap for Ethan to unwrap on Christmas, but most of his gifts we will just put under the tree unwrapped. I figure it is not worth a ton of wrapping at this stage of the game! What are your little ones getting for Christmas? I'd love to hear all the gifts and see pics! 

We are feeling pretty well (just cooped up, but that is expected since I am refusing to take this poor baby much of anywhere till he gets his first shots!) There is SO much flu going on around here - almost every family we know has someone sick, and our dr said they are seeing nothing but flu coming and going. Sheesh. Everyone stay healthy! 

Okay ladies, just a quick note to say hi and send hugs and love. More later! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Just checking in real quick. Katelyn has officially stopped nursing. We are in Colorado and was gonna go to Santa's Workshop near Pikes Peak but my brother is sick, his daughter is sick and now katelyn is sick. Hopefully she will b better before Christmas.


----------



## rottpaw

Steph I'm so sorry everyone is sick! Hope katelyn is better for Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Everyone,

HA my thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm so sorry for what you are going through and I haven't the words. Just know I'm thinking of you and am hear if you need me. :hugs:

Angela, I'm the same as you. We're trying to hunker down. EVERYONE has the flu around here like in your area. The hard part is we've been in and out of hospital settings due to Dougs MRSA. I'll update more below. 

Steph hug katelyn for me and warm her up and well for me. Praying for Gods healing hand on her. 

AFM: It's been a pretty rough week for us. It could be worse and I'm trying to calm down. I DO know things have to change next year. We just can't do 4 Christmases. I've lost all the joy that comes with it. We're traveling WAY too much. We cancelled one of them, Dougs siblings wanted to meet again on Christmas eve when the only time to meet with my parents for Christmas and it's the same night (a few hours before) her side of the family comes. Dougs schedule and my mom's has made things a bit harder to get together. We decided to cancel with my dad's side because Doug is working and we just need time at HOME the three of us.

As far as MRSA. Doug has it again. We've gone to the infectious disease Dr. who said every nurse has colonies, only some actually get the huge puss filled sebacious cysts. He's been prescribed the right drug for what he has, he's using a drug under the nose and a prewash they use on patients who go into surgery. It seems to be working to decolonize the bacteria. 

He had the second wound drained the same day yesterday. He was in SO MUCH PAIN. I felt bad but held his hand and tried to get his mind on Amelia's laugh.

Grampa (my dad) had to watch Amelia. Angela, like you said, there's a HUGE outbreak of the flu and lets be honest here...who knows what can be picked up at an infectious disease Dr.'s office. 

I had new clothes waiting out in the car, a baggie for the clothes we wore in there and LOTS of wipes and disinfecting stuff. We put new clothes on and went out for the day after going home to shower. We finally picked up Amelia. Infectious Disease Dr. answered MY questions. We asked if I would have to be decolonized and he said MRSA doesn't work that way.....He said I was fine. I also asked him about ttc and IUI's. He said there in NOTHING of risk where that is concerned. He did say talk to my fertility Dr. but if he has questions he can contact HIM. So it set my mind at ease. The wound Doug has is packed but not stitched. He gets to take it out tomorrow night and start to wash. I found myself close to fainting in Home Depot because Doug was doubled over walking and all I could think of was the fact that his wound was packed, it was open and could be infected. Doug noticed I was white and flush so asked me to sit. Goodness! When did this become about me?? Poor guy!

So once all his wounds are healed, he's been told to take a clorox bath to get rid of more of the colonization. Hopefully between all of that, it may get rid of it altogether OR lesson it. 

I'll have to tell you all about the bathroom pipes later. I'm tired and I'm sure you'd rather spend your Christmas with family and not reading this. lol

I think tonight I'm starting to get better where attitude is concerned. After canceling something, I'm not feeling as pressured. We'll also be starting shopping in January for next years. I don't like crowds like we've dealt with this year. 

Merry Christmas ladies. I too love you all dearly! God bless.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Merry Christmas ladies. I hope you are all having a wonderful day with your loved ones. 

Love
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Ok quick post, as this is a crazy time of year at work. Lots of hugs and happy holidays!!! Hope everyone is feeling better!!! Stay healthy and warm !! Hugs to you and yours!! We had a great Christmas, lots of new snow, took Jo sledding. Will up date more later from my new iPad!!! 

Xoxo Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hello ladies! 

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! HA, I'm sending love and prayers and thinking of you every day! :hugs:

Anna, I'm so jealous of the snow! It's been crazy weather here. First gloomy and yucky for weeks on end, then almost four inches of rain over Christmas, now bitterly cold and windy but sunny. I'd love some snow for Ethan to play in, but doesn't look like we will get any. Just chilly weather. I don't envy you working retail right now. I know this is your crazy busy season. Hang in there! 

Steph, I hope Colorado was nice! So Katelyn is officially weaned? I know it is probably a relief for you in ways, but I'm sure you also miss it in other ways. On the bright side, you can now work toward getting a good night's sleep for everyone!  

Rebekah, I'm SO sorry Doug has more MRSA. That's awful! I know it can be a nightmare to get rid of and I will be praying for you guys. I also hear you about Christmas and the craziness of trying to do so much. Growing up, I was shuffled between 4 houses each Christmas Day. Not complaining, just saying... it is a lot even for the kids; I am sure it is much harder as the adult trying to wrangle the kids. This year, of course, we stayed home, but in future years I can already see how it's going to go. :dohh: We have so many different sides of the family and they mostly want us to come to them. GRRRR. My mother in law is the only one who willingly comes to us. I'm so thankful for her! 

Beth, Jules, and all our lurkers - love and hugs and I hope you had wonderful Christmases or holidays! 

AFM, we are still doing well. I've been enjoying this last few days while hubby has a few days off work. My sister and her husband came down with my mom and her husband Sunday, and we exchanged gifts with them. Then my mother in law has been here since Christmas Day, and she is always a HUGE help so I'm loving that! Things get pretty hectic and crazy when I'm here by myself, but as long as I have some help it's great, and I can get a few things done. I'm about to try to download and sync up/back up all our recent photos, which I haven't done since this summer. I want to stay on top of organizing those so I can make sure we back them up. It may be years before I get them into scrapbooks, LOL! 

Otherwise, we are doing well! Reece is doing great; weighs 12 pounds already and is growing like a little weed. I can happily report that he has slept through the night roughly midnight- 6 or 7 am the last few nights. Last night was either the third or fourth night this week, so that is awesome! It was a full three months before Ethan even thought about sleeping that kind of stretch, so I am SO thankful for that. And because hubby and I have traded off the way we have, I am getting about 6 hours sleep a night, which is WAY more than I got with Ethan! SOOOOOooooo thankful for that! 

I will upload some video or photos a bit later, but need to close for now as baby needs to nurse. Hugs and love to all!


----------



## rottpaw

Okay baby is still sleeping so I had a couple more seconds - here is Ethan with his favorite Christmas gift of the year - and yes, he has already wrecked on it. :dohh: We're gonna need a helmet for sure! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Ethan Quad Kitchen sm.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 5









Ethan Quad sm.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pablo797

Hey girls!! How is everyone??

MA, I too would hate being shuffled all over the place and do not envy you having to go to a bunch of different houses. It seems to take the fun out of the holidays doesn't it?? How is Ameila's rash?? Any luck with the new cream?? 

Steph, did you have a good Christmas? How was Colorado ? It's been cold but I think Denver had a white Christmas . Hope you enjoyed your time with your mom. Congrats on the weaning. I too hope it leads to better sleep!! 

Speaking of...Angela, glad you have a good little sleeper on your hands!! That is so great and I'm sure feels like a full nights sleep. As for the weather, yes we are lucky to have the snow!! After a slow start and a horrible snow year last year, it seems our luck is changing, and Uller (Norse god of snow) has blessed us with some of the white stuff. If I can figure our how to, I will post some Picts of Jo in the snow and sledding. Speaking of love Ethan's Christmas present!! I think my DH will be buying Jo her first motorized toy before too long. A helmet is a must.

AFM, surviving the holiday season. The real crowds arrive tomorrow and I'm two days into a seven day stretch of work. However I feel like I have a good handle on things at my shop, so fingers crossed all goes well. Santa was good to me and I am typing on my new iPad right now. Angela is there a way to synch my iPhone to the iPad? Can I transfer pictures?? I may have to PM you a few tech questions. 

Hi to all our other lovely ladies, Beth, Jules, HA, Twinks, and all others hope you are all well!!

Have a great week and weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! :happydance

Angela, Sounds like Reece is SO good! What a whole different experience. I bet your Christmas was really nice and quiet. It's great that the baby is sleeping nicely and gaining weight nicely. Are you still supplementing or is milk coming in fully now? LOVE Ethans pic of the car. lol Too cute for words!

Anna, your quite the busy bee. I've forgotten just how tough retail can be. Though it's not always too far from my mind. My mom works at walmart and it seems like she's always working every holiday. She gets 3 wks off a year and has to go around holidays, inventory and a few other days they deem fit. It can sometimes be frustrating but she enjoys working retail. 

AFM: Amelia's rash is totally gone! :yay: You'll NEVER believe what it was...My mom and dad kept Amelia a couple times while Doug had his two wounds drained. Turns out the pampers sensitive wipes had some ingredient in them that burned her. We stopped using them and her rash is completely GONE!!! :happydance: Couldn't believe it. We also changed her diapers to the other brand. 

As for Doug, can't remember if I mentioned this but he's using a wash they use at the hospital on patients pre-surgery. It's to decolonize the bacteria. He says he's going to continue using it after work and shower each night to get rid of any bacteria he may have gotten there right away. 

Once his wounds heal he has to take a clorox bath. The Dr. said this should work. He's using a medicine used for cold sores just under his nose. It's also supposed to decolonize as that's where the bacteria reside is up the nose. His wounds are healing well and hopefully this will help in getting rid of everything.

I'm going to start juicing again on january 1st. I'm bloated and feel HUGE. Seeing as though I'm opting out of ttc in January, I'm going to take the time to reboot and hopefully lose some needed weight. I just ate some pretty awesome gourmet donuts today and I could have just slapped myself for it. No excuses. I know that I ate 3 days of calories and fat in one sitting. Pretty disappointed after the fact but such is life. Hopefully I'll change my focus in the New Year.

Amelia received a whole lot of toys. Doug says she has so many cars that she's becoming Jay Leno. :rofl: My dad even bought her a Nabi 2. I had NO CLUE what it was and when it was handed to me, I felt like it was over the top. It's basically an ereader/tablet type thing. 

It has a parent ID to monitor and block things. It will be great for homeschooling but most of this is really over her head for right now. She's not even 2 yet. lol It has lots of fun musical downloads and a bookshelf with book downloads (kind of like shelfari). Has games and a chore list. When the kids accomplish the chores they win points they can unlock games and special prizes with. A REALLY cool tool as we can also download homeschool curriculum with but much of this is still over her head and WAY over the top. 

My parents are 1st time grandparents so I expected a little crazy. As for the other gatherings. Doug's families was great. Especially with the elephant game. Had a great time until Dougs dad was reminiscing and yelled out in front of all the kids that he enjoyed it and may not live to see the next gathering. Found much of us in tears afterwards.

My moms side was a little bit of a downer. My cousin and her husband were all sick and actually planned to attend (her with shingles and her granddaughter with chicken pocks) my moms mother is NUTS! (I kid you not) She landed at my parents doorstep and just kept honking. She was asked to leave. My moms sister and brother have been avoiding my grandmother at all cost because she's said and done some nasty things to them....my mom was upset that they're taking it out on her. Ended up a really crazy night but I liked the calmness. Maybe she'll think about NOT having it next year but it's unlikely.

My dads side is okay. I don't really feel like I fit in with them. Most of them make a whole lot of money. One cousin works in New York City for a designer and so much of her family wears designer clothes and they all weigh hardly anything at all. Most times we go to this thing Doug, myself, Amelia and my parents hang out alone by the door. My dad mingles and so does mom however I really feel like my cousins would rather not socialize with anyone but themselves.

That said, I think this reaffirms what I've been thinking for the past several years. I'm just ready for Dougs side, my parents and OURs. Dougs side is small and calm. Mom and dad are pretty easy though they are very materialistic. It's the way they show their love. I accept it and am thankful however it's always so hard to buy for them every year because I feel like we have to buy a butt load of stuff for them that we cannot afford. To have a nice and quiet time for US would be a great change. Another lesson I've learned is to buy clearance or sales throughout the year. I HATED going out this year. People are so darn rude. Whether it's speeding or slamming a sales person because they can't get what they want...I just have a hard time with it. I'd rather buy when we can afford it slowly but surely and enjoy the Christmas season for what it is without all the chaos.

How do you feel during all this Anna? Do you ever get any rude customers?

Well, I'm getting tired as is Doug. I'll try to come back on tomorrow.

I pray you ladies are enjoying your time. Please know I'm thinking of all of you...even those I didn't mention. I'm just quite tired and cannot remember a whole lot. :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick - more soon! - but rebekah, Ethan can't tolerate the pampers sensitive wipes, either. I have no idea why they would cause a reaction, but they definitely did with him. Neither my husband nor my pediatrician seem to believe me, but as soon as we switched, his rash from that cleared up. I use the Costco brand wipes now and think they are the best.baby.wipes.EVER. If you can get your hands on some, they are great! Kirkland brand. 

Hugs girls, I'm crawling off to bed but will update and respond more as soon as i can! Happy weekend!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies,

We are back from Colorado. It was a great trip even though me and katelyn had a cold. Now we are finishing up last minute shopping for my hubby's family as they are all coming over tomorrow for a gift exchange. Very tired and will do a proper post later 

Hugs and love to you all. 

Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!
I hope everyone had a merry merry Christmas! It is New Years Eve!!! yay! Not that I can stay up to midnight these days, but we'll be celebrating on Paris time tonight, so at 6pm, the three of us will celebrate! :happydance::happydance:

I have been sick since Christmas, got hit with the pneumonia again :cry: Charlie has a bad cold now, just hoping and praying Poppy doesn't catch anything.

On Christmas Eve, we had to go to his sister's house and it is SUCH a production. They cry poor every 5 seconds then put on a lavish party (but with crappy food, I mean seriously, you can't say it is mac and cheese when it is just basically DRY noodles with an inch coating of almost burnt breadcrumbs!!!) and give out so many gifts! They are all showy people. We aren't. I told them up front that we usually get Poppy in bed by 8 and that we would bend the rules tonight and stay at her house until 8 (we got there at 4, and it takes 45 mins to get home - and he only had ONE morning nap and was already getting kooky). they took their sweet time and had a stupid trivia game that they made a big scene demanding Charlie and I couldn't be on the same team, yet 2 other married couples were on the same team. Whatever, just hurry this party along. By 7pm, I asked when we were eating because I had already feed poppy and he desperately needed a nap, being up since noon. she had JUST put the food on!!!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::growlmad: Charlie and I ate quick, did the silly yankee swap, where I don't know why I bother, I had a theme for both, took time to pick things out (mine was a pizza theme.....a pizza peel(to transfer pizza), dried herbs, good olive oil, a pizza cutter, and a crust mix) and everyone else brought in gift cards. I just felt like it was a last minute thing, and some cards were towards supermarkets not even around us. Ugh. Anyways, they kept trying to take poppy AWAY from me, out of the room. Ah no. He stays with me. He gets a little weird around strangers, anyways. Fast forward to the blessed end of the party and they were physically trying to take the car seat out of my arms to swing it around. Hell No. GO AWAY. sigh. It was a long night. Christmas was at my mom's. Good food, but we didn't stay long. We were ignored by many, so actually it wasn't too bad!:haha::wacko:

Poppy is now a standing machine! ALL he wants to do is stand and gingerly cruise around. :haha: He had been here and there standing up on us when we lay on the floor but 2 days after Christmas and we were playing on the floor......boom, he stands up against his little bouncy car. SOOOOOO proud of himself, gives a little scream of delight each time he stands. He can carefully get back down by himself too, so all day long, we are on the floor next to him as he stands up, screams in happiness, gets back down. Repeat - about 10,000 times. lol. but we love it! few bumps and falls but he giggles and says "mom-mom" and tries again! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: We wear him out as his naps have been much easier since he has been moving so much!

Not much new on the food side, he is content to stay on the baby foods - we try table foods here and there, but he is ambivalent to them. One question - when do they start holding their own bottles to eat? I'm not complaining, as I love our bubba time, but he CAN hold a bottle and pick it up and swing it around, just won't feed himself. Is he a lazy baby who like bubba time with mom-mom too?:haha: Or do they not do that yet? Not that I'm looking to give it up myself, just curious.

Steph - sorry about the colds! they are the pits, esp on vacation! So glad it was a good time!

Angela - love Ethan in the car! I foresee that in my future too!:haha: So glad little Reece is such a good little boy! :)

Anna - I used to work in retail for years - and one christmas season helping out as a manager for a bakery. Although you WANT people to come in and boost sales, some people, eh, you can live Without!:haha: Good luck into the 7-day stretch.

MA - there is something to be said for small, quiet families. As the youngest of 10, I'll never quite know that but it can get a little out of control. The only people who bought poppy a gift were charlie's sisters - on my side, just the godparents. That was it. Was I a little surprised as I spent a small fortune over the years on their kids (I have 19 nieces and nephews) and not one little card for my baby. I will admit I was surprised. Not out of a desire to get actual gifts, but come on, a flipping card would be nice. One sister is hellbent on pushing up one of her sons (the poor other one is nicer, gentler, smarter, and more down-to-earth, but is ignored, makes me so mad!) that you can't say ANYTHING without her one-upping you with him. If I say: oh, he's such a good boy, he slept 11 hours last night, she will come back and say: well, CHRIS was sleeping 13 hours from day 5. You just can't win. My mom was asking her (as she's a dental assistant) gee, is it common to have 7 teeth when he was 9 months, isn't that a little fast (my mom is so proud of poppy, I am so happy she has come around). Sis says: well, some kids get their first tooth quicker. CHRIS got his first tooth when he was 2 months old. Mom just changed the subject but talk about insecure! you can't do a darn thing without her oldest doing it bigger and better. tiring.

On the TTC front, I am in the TWW. :) we did so well with the bd'ing until the actual day of ovulation! :wacko::wacko::wacko::haha::haha::haha: I know the little guys can last, so I'm not counting myself out yet, but we were just too, well, almost broken, so do it again! :haha: If we have to try again next month, we won't start the bd'ing on day 9 again, we will wait until about day 12!! :wacko::wacko: Currently on 8DPO, which is cycle day 25. I am irregular, and O'd late this month, so I'll test by Sat or Sunday, which will be around 30-31 days. Fingers crossed!!! But trying again next month will be OK too! just hope to get PG before the summer!

ok, love to you all, I'm freezing and have to finish my chores before the little prince wakes up. I'll be back later.

Beth
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pablo797

Hi ladies!!

It's a slow morning so I'll try and catch up a little. 

MA, why does family have to be so hard?? ( you too Beth ). I can't believe your cousin(?) was going to come with shingles and chicken pox!! Granted most folks are either immune or have had it but that's no excuse!! Can't believe someone would risk exposure to others. I think you are right in taking the bull by the horns and making some adjustments in next years schedule. After all it's your Christmas too. 

So I use pampers sensitive wipes, and we have re-occurring diaper rashes. It usually seems due to diaper issues ( someone not changing her for a while), but I wonder if the wipes are contributing to it??!! I will make a switch and see if the rashes subside. You would think a brand like pampers and a product that says sensitive would be ok. It's just never easy is it??

Beth, oh honey I am sorry you are sick AGAIN!! Also sorry Christmas was so crappy for you. Your SILs are a piece of work. And hands off the baby!! I don't think these people have any sense of boundaries, and to not be sensitive to poppy's bed time is just plain rude. As for family presents that's a hard one. I made a ton of presents for my DH's mom, my MIL. Pictures of the baby framed, a calendar, a fleece jacket, got it all in the mail and everything so it would be on time for Christmas. She did not send a single present to Jo or her son for that matter. I really like my MIL on some fronts, but on others she sucks!! My parents feel bad and always get my DH lots of gifts so he has something to open. But it sucks, why go to all the effort when others don't ?? At the end of the day I try and tell myself that it's a selfless act and motivated not be it being returned but purely for the joy of giving, but that thought process only lasts so long. 

So excited poppy is standing!! What a little man!! As for the bottle I felt pressure at daycare for Jo to hold hers earlier, but it wasn't until about 8 months that she did so. And I was ok with that. Like you I enjoyed feeding her, still do. This world is full or faster, better, push, push, push.( like your insecure sister). I get it all the time at day care, but don't give in. He will become independent on his own time. Sweet little boy!! Good luck on TTC. Fingers crossed and lots of dust!!

Angela, hey girlie how are you?? Surviving??? How are the boys?? How was Christmas ?

Steph, how was Colorado? Sorry you had a cold. No fun. What's katelyn up to these days??

AFM, thanks all for asking I am surviving the holiday season. I think it's a bit different for us in a resort town. People are on vacation and generally in a good mood. It makes it pretty easy. My stress comes from running the store in general. Last night I was so tired and then I thought back to a year ago when I was doing the same thing, only Jo was up three times a night. Don't know how I did it. Yes some people are nasty but years of experience has taught me they are probably miserable people in general and I try and not take it personally. Being a flight attendant at Christmas time was MUCH more difficult. So by comparison this is cake. Jo is great! She had tons of quality dad time this weekend as I was working. I worry however that we're raising a WWF star. She and dad tend to spend their days wresting. I warned daycare this morning that she may try and body slam another toddler. We're still struggling with the grabby hands thing. Does anyone have any books they recommend on discipline?? I think we need some guidance. 

Hope everyone else is well!!

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Yay, lots of news to catch up on! I enjoyed reading all the news and will respond in detail hopefully tomorrow. In news from here, Ethan just ran up to my husband and bit him on the leg. Oy!!! :dohh: :dohh: I feel like that line from Austin powers - " he's a biter...he bites." oh boy! :dohh:

More from me soon! Happy new year all!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna,

Someone in here actually mentioned "happiest toddler on the block" by Harvey Karp. I recently found the dvd at a thrift store so I plan to watch it. Amelia for the most part is a happy baby. lol Everyone keeps telling us what a happy baby she is. Luckily her tantrums are at home with US. :rofl:

Beth, you know I thought about my dads side of the family the other day. My cousin is newly pregnant and we got her a special keepsake picture frame. My other cousin and his wife had a baby in October and we bought their baby something as well. None of them really bought ANYTHING for Amelia and let me tell you that the one that's pregnant is literally married to a millionare and the other one while a lawyer and his wife working for the county...didn't I get that they are new parents with MAJOR tuition loans needing to be paid back. I'm looking at it more as a means of blessing them and honestly with as many toys as Amelia has, it really didn't matter.

I think something that has stuck with me though is my Uncle chimed in with a toast about his new granddaughter, a new engagement for his daughter and a new pregnancy for his other daughter.....He pretty much left the rest of the family out of it. Kind of more self absorbed...though I really do get the excitement of all three. I just wish he would have mentioned his siblings and their kids as well....like And to the rest of the family...may you have a healthy and happy new year. It wasn't even his home and he just took the toast. It was quite odd.

I could learn something from Anna though. I take WAY too many things to heart. I keep thinking Man up Bek! :rofl: Get a backbone and just role with it. Be flexible. :rofl:

Doug has been working like CRAZY the past week. They let go the LPN'S on Dec. 15th and all heck broke loose. This Obamacare issue is freaking the hospitals out. They are cutting jobs like no tomorrow and saying they are losing millions before it even happens. I'm gathering that the stupid union is going to reopen their contracts which scares me. The hospital asked if the union would allow it. Nobody has heard from the union and the union reps haven't really kept the nurses in the loop. According to one of Dougs peers who keeps in contact with the union, they won't deal with anything until after the New Year. The hospital CEO can't be trusted and neither can the union reps. The nurses lost their LPNS and they've only had one aide on each floor. It's led to several falls the past week because RN's are overcompensating for the fact that while they laid off all these workers, they haven't replaced any RN's that left either. He's been getting home MUCH later than usual and is MUCH more stressed lately.

On another note, we are looking forward to the day together as well as the weekend. Snow has been falling like crazy. We REALLY want to take Amelia out on a sled.

Praying your all doing well. Anna, how did Jo do??lol I really love hearing about her. Sweet girl!

Steph, how are you and Katelyn feeling now!

HA....not sure if your even lurking. I suspect your hurting more and more. Your never too far from my thoughts and prayers. ((hugs))


----------



## pablo797

Hey ladies ,

I'm loving the new tablet, makes keeping in touchh so much easier!! :happydance::happydance:

MA, don't beat yourself up too much. All my advice is "in theory". I may talk a good game, but at the end of the day I am just as susceptible to being pissed off as anyone. 

Thanks for the advice on the toddler book. I have heard of it and in fact bought the DVD and read the book " happiest baby on the block". It was informative, I agreed with some, and not with some advice but all in all it was a good reference. I will check out the toddler version. 

So sorry to hear Doug is so stressed at work. That sucks. Hope you guys get some quality time together soon!!

Angela, Jo is obsessed with my iPhone, so hoping to upload some apps on the new iPad to keep her entertained. I'm pretty sure she'll know more about computers by the time she's four, but for now she keeps screwing up our phones. Can you recommend any apps for toddler age? 

AFM, had the best mommy moment last night. I was taking a bath with Jo and she poked me in the belly button and I squealed really loud. She thought this was the funniest thing EVER! It was pretty funny to me too and we both broke out into a giant fit of giggles. Just us two girls laughing in the tub. It was awesome! :cloud9: Since I've been working so much lately she's been really attached to DH, and I've been feeling a little left out, so last night it was good to reconnect. 

Anyway, -8 degrees outside this morning so not much foot traffic outside, so work is slow and it's good, this is day 7. 

Hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

One last thing, thinking of broaching the subject of baby #2 with DH. Wish me luck.


----------



## newmarriedgal

i only have a minute - feeding piggy....typing with left hand...
but GOOD LUCK Anna!!! 
Sending you vibes to set the mood and minds to be open and talk fully about it.

If it's in the cards, I can't wait for you to join me in the TTC journey!
many hugs
beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Anna, I hope your husband agrees. I know this would mean SO MUCH to you!

Those giggle moments are AWESOME aren't they?! We have them a lot with Amelia. I bet you had SUCH a great time in the tub! There's nothing like that special bond. 

Today she's been clingy and crying. I'm sensing a tooth coming in so we need to go out and get some advil. 

I'll have to see what I think about that toddler video. I'm willing to bet like you, there will be some things to take with a grain of salt. We'll see. There's so many books out there it's so hard to know which one will work for our kids, their personalities and the way we choose to raise them. Let me know if you find something good. I'd be interested in reading it as well.

Happy New Year Ladies! Love and Hugs :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Really quick but hugs from me too Anna -I will be praying that talk goes well!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Heavens! Amelia was up SCREAMING for several hours and went to bed around 130am. I've been gathering that she's teething the past few days. She IS pulling her ear. It's hard to know whether it's teething or ear infection. She was SO distraught tonight. She refused to go to bed with either Doug nor I. She just clung tight to us and was unconsolable. Poor little bitty. I just love her and really can't stand when she goes through something like this. Praying tomorrow will be a new day and she'll be happy again. We'll see.

Love to you all!

Anna, I hope all went well with the conversation.


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

MA, My way of distinguishing an ear infection from teething is the fever factor. A really low fever teeth, high fever ear. But it's hard as they both display the same symptoms. Poor little bitty is right! Soooo hard to see them in pain. Hope the tooth broke through and she is better today. Actually that's another way I can tell the difference. If she's teething I'll only have one really bad night, then the tooth brakes through and all is better. An ear infection will be multiple bad nights. Good luck!!! 

AFM, I'm off today!!! :happydance::happydance: Finally a day off. Took Jo swimming and she's out cold right now. DH is snowmobiling, and I'm considering a nap too. Kind of mentioned the baby thing this morning and was met with the reaction I was anticipating. He says its a money thing, but that's just an excuse. While I'm bumbed, the reality of my age (41) and the work of another baby is sobering. Plus I feel like he compromised pretty far having Josephine. That's where my head is now, in a few hours i'll have baby fever again and things will be different. However we are booking another trip to Mexico and margueritas on the beach just aren't the same if they're virgin. 

... So that brings me to another topic. Don't mean to sound like a broken record here but I am determined to be in good bathing suit shape by May. At the rec center today there were all these moms in the pool with their kids and WTF!!!!! All the moms were like ripped athletes. Flat stomachs, killer legs, are you kidding,me!!??? And it's not like they were all 22. These were older moms. I hung my head in shame, because at the end of the day it all comes Down to will power. I quit smoking, why can I not have more control over what goes in my mouth?? So I'm still a member of weight watchers as they keep taking their fee out of my bank account so I'm going to try and get back on the wagon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well, she doesn't have a high fever so it's not the ears then. Whenever she teeths it IS a drawn out issue though. She's had good and bad days for weeks sometimes from the beginning. Today she was a little better. Still clingy and slightly whiney. She went to bed on time and is sleeping.

Anna, so sorry he said no. Who knows, maybe that trip will bring an "opportunity". He may change his mind and you both may find yourself in a nice calming trip which will lead to something good.

Glad you had a day off that was comforting.

On the topic of the ripped momma's. Either they were crazy exercisers to begin with or they have the money to suck it out and tuck it under. :rofl: I wouldn't feel to bad. I have MUCH more weight than you do. Your more likely to achieve the loss than I am at this point. 

Try juicing for a few weeks if you can get your hands on a juicer. Check out The reboot


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies- quick post as we are hunkering down upstairs where its warm... the downstairs thermostat crapped out and at last check	, it was 56 in the kitchen!!

Um so I'm 11 dpo on cycle day 28 and i took a test as I've been kinda sick lately and there is a faint faint faint faint line. Am I imagining it? Possibly. Anyone ever see a very thin faint line and it was positive???? I'm afraid to mention to charlie in case i get our hopes up too much and it really wasn't a line.
I will test tomorrow or Saturday and naturally post result here, good or bad. Wish me luck and send prayers!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Beth can you upload a photo?! I've seen some very faint ones turn out positive so I'm very excited for you! :happydance: do you have another test you can use in about 48 hrs?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I've also heard of very faint lines as well. Hasn't happened to me personally because I'm on trigger shots so they cause false positives if taken too early. I DO know I've seen some posts with pics of very faint lines. Hoping for a good outcome Beth!


AFM: Our day started out with the dogs molar coming loose causing tons of blood. Doug went to start the car for work and had a flat tire that took until 6pm this evening before we had help to transfer the vehicle. A couple more silly incidents as well. Seems like everything happened all at once. I have to say I was quite filled with humor.

Right now I'm watching a Shirley Temple flick with Amelia. She LOVES it. Ten times better than that hunny boo boo thing. Wish we could go back in time sometimes.

Well, looking forward to hearing good news!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Angela- tried taking apic but you really can't see even the faint line. Still here it is.. i have 2 more tests!!! 
I probably just wished the line.....you can see a faint one in person!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-03_17-52-45_276.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Well looking at the picture as it is, I see a faint line. If I pull it up to it's full resolution it kinda looks like it does when you pee on it and you look REALLY close at it and can see the line but it's not. I exited out again and saw the smaller pic and it looks like a faint line again. I'm out on this one. I think as you said we'll need to wait a week. UGH! That wait is SUCH a pins and needles kinda wait. :hugs: Good luck dear friend!


----------



## rottpaw

Beth, I'm with rebekah - when I look at the pic in normal view, I definitely see a faint line (faint, but I think it is definitely there, if we can see it in the pic!). Not sure why it is harder to see when I zoom in, but i too find it is harder to see then... I say test again tomorrow with FMU and see... But I think it is positive hun!! So excited to see the follow up test!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies. Happy New Year! Sorry it's been a while since I've written but it's just been really crazy busy here. I'm still on vacation and my husband and I are trying to clean our entire house. We are getting rid of all the old stuff taking Christmas down and putting new stuff in. 

Rebecca I'm so sorry to hear about Amelia's teething. Poor baby. I hope that it is teething and not ear infection. Also sorry to hear about what's going on with Doug's job I hope things are okay with him. 

Beth Oh my goodness pneumonia again I sure hope that you guys are feeling better. and wow about your sister-in-law's and that party on New Year's Eve. But anything that's so wonderful that poppy is standing. Yay! As for holding bottle I think katelyn was about 5 months old but that is mainly because my hubby kinda had her doing it early. He would be sleepy and prop her bottle up on blankets or something and then put her hands on it. But I have friends who never let their kids hold their own bottle. I don't think there is an age. As Anna said dont rush it . 

Anna Colorado was good. We were gonna go to Santa Village near Pikes Peak but all the kids were sick. But we had a great time with my family and they could not get enough of Katelyn. We are gonna try and go in the summer so thy everyone will be healthy and we can also head to Estes Park. I hope that your hubby comes ar

Angela love the photo of Ethan and his car!!! That is awesome. He is getting to be such a big boy. He will be two soon!!! Last year this time there were discussions about what to do


----------



## MissMuffet08

Arrrgh!!! Posting on my iPhone and I hit the post button by mistake.
Anna I was saying that I hope your hubby comes around and that we are all ttc around the same time. 41 is not that old one of my friends had her first at 46 and still would like to have one more. As long as you are ok with either trying for a second or only having Jo is al that really matters. 

Katelyn is bottle and booby free!!!! She has been doin so much better a sleeping too!! Most nights she will sleep until about 5 and then go back to sleep until 730. Last night though she woke up at 330 and I brought her into our bed and she talked for about 30 more minutes and then talked in her sleep!!! She is talking solo much more now and when we are driving she starts singing twinkle twinkle little star though sometimes it is tickle ticklnlittle star lol. Sometimes she makes up her own songs. Makes me laugh. She has this thing where she says My Mommy and then I saw my Katelyn and then she hugs me and says awe mommy. Love love love!!!! 

The biggest news is that we are officially starting to potty train. Katelyn will tell us when she is pooping or when she is peeing so we bought a potty for her. I setting it up tomorrow. Angela has Ethan starting potty training yet? If so how is it going? What do I have to look forward to lol? Also how well do you brush his teeth? It is hit or miss katelyn. Sometimes she will hardly open her mouth and other times she lets me brush top bottom front AND back of her teeth. 

Well that is all that is going on with me. Still on vacation so we are trying to finally put up pictures and purge some stuff we shod have never moved into the house to begin with. I wrote a book and will check back later 

Hugs
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Checking back to see if Beth has had a chance to retest yet! :haha: :happydance: I'm so happy so many will be/are ttc again. So exciting! And Anna I am praying for your hubby to come around! 

So sorry for short posts...most often typing one handed. Happy to have my hands full though!! Will respond in more detail when I can. Steph so good to see you back! 

Hugs everyone!


----------



## newmarriedgal

You are so sweet Angela!

I retested this mornjng and still a faint linebuti thjnk it's there!!! Here are 2 pics of the same test. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-04_09-03-49_125.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 10









2013-01-04_08-57-59_379.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## rottpaw

I definitely see it! It's still faint, but I see it! :happydance: it should darken up over the next few days...by about 14 dpo mine were easier to see. Maybe retest Sunday, if you can stand to wait that long lol! Also might try a FRER in the meantime if you want to!


----------



## pablo797

Hello all,,

Beth, so exciting!!!! I see a faint line too! Fingers crossed it gets darker in the next day or so. I'll be waiting on pins and needles. Also, hope you are feeling better and that the house is warmer! Burrrrr!!!! 

MA, how's Amelia? 

Angela, short posts are great and I'm impressed you manage them at all.

Steph, so glad the trip to Colorado went well, but sorry you were all sick. Maybe when you come back in the summer we could meet up? Where are you in the ttc journey? Last I remember you we're in the tww. Congrats on the house orginazation. I love to be organized, but alas both my mom cave and Jo's room are in need of a little TLC. I am impressed you're getting it done. 

AFM, I got some of the best news last night. A girl friend of mine who has been TTC since before we were ttc, called to tell me she was pregnant. I think they've been trying for over 5 years. They were TTC for two years when they finally went and got him tested and found out he had no swimmers. NONE. Her DH took this as a sign that they shouldn't have kids. Needless to say I can't imagine the emotional tole it's taken on her. She's pretty reserved but every once in a while it would rear its ugly head. She's in my book cub and in the last two years alone four of us have announced pregnancies, one of twins. Anyway they are pregnant and 20 week along. I am over the moon for her. :cloud9::cloud9:

Unfortunately it brings up the green eyed monster as I still wish we were ttc. As I've mentioned before we're using the pull and prey method of birth control. Only I'm preying one way and DH is preying another. Not a healthy way to go about things. I felt AWEFUL last night, so nauseous, but I'm pretty sure it was just some bad Mexican food. 

On a positive note spending my time planning our family Mexico trip and my yearly girls trip. So excited for both. And really both are so much fun when able to have a few cocktails. 

Have a good night, Beth you're in my thoughts. 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Just checking in to see if Beth posted...


----------



## rottpaw

Me too Anna! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

I think she may be waiting to test again tomorrow


----------



## newmarriedgal

Ladies!!!!!
:bfp::bfp::bfp:


I took another test yesterday morning but it again was so faint I was starting to think I misread. This morning I woke up thinking my period was starting as I had that damp heavy feeling. I did buy the FRER and figured I would trythat and 2 nice pink visible lines!!!!!

I'm so happy. This was the month we really focused on bd'ing from nights 9-16 - the other months something always interrupted us!

Yay :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congrats Beth!!!! Fabulous news!!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh YAY!!! Beth honey I'm SO excited for you! :headspin: :happydance: congratulations!!!

So sorry to post and run. Reece has his first cold (how????? I've literally not left the house with him!! :hissy: :brat: and I'm nursing a very fussy poor munchkin while typing left and one handed lol! Meanwhile ethan has not slept a wink yet despite being put down for his nap an hour ago :](*,): More later!


----------



## pablo797

Beth I am soooo happy for you!!!!!

Angela, I am amazed daily all that you do. I am sorry Reece has a cold, that is AWEFUL. I hate to say it but he probably got it from someone in the family. Harmless to those with immune systems, but poor baby. How's Ethan? When it rains it pours. 

AFM, Sunday afternoon. Want for my first cross country ski this year. Despite being faithful to my yoga, I got my you know what kicked!!! Partly due to the fact that I took Jo in her Chariot. Pulling 30lbs up hill for an hour on skis worked me. But it has finally warmed up and it was so nice to be outside and get some vitamins D!

Hope everyone else is well!! 
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, awesome job on the skiing! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG! Congrats Beth. So happy for you. Looking forward to hearing your new journey.


Can't stay long. It's 3am and I'm tired. We had a very LONG day! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. YAY Beth! :happydance:


----------



## pablo797

Oh no MA!! So sorry it sounds like you had a bad day! Happy Monday!! 

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Doing find thank you Anna. Still a bit tired from yesterday but all is well thus far. I'll come back tomorrow and catch up. 

Love to you all. Beth how are you??


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Thanks for all the congratulations - I am over the moon happy. I am going for a blood test today, should know my numbers tomorrow. We decided that is all stuck and is on the right path, we would not find out the sex again. Another surprise! Makes it so fun.

I will admit, that besides being wildly happy, I am scared as all heck too! I think of all the time I devote to poppy and how the heck am I going to do that with a new baby and a 20 month old? How can they BOTH get the best of me? But I will figure it out! Any help/advice would be appreciated, though!

morning sickness has been here for a few days - since about 6DPO! Comes and goes all day but I had this last time and the minute I hit week 12, I was fine. I know it is for a good cause, so I can handle it.

We have a heating guy coming soon so I must dash - we semi-have heat. I know, it's cold, crazy, and only with some heat. Last week we had temps in the low teens in the morning, so luckily upstairs the heat works fine. Just have to go pick up a bit as a tornado hit my kitchen!

Love to you all. Hope you are all well. you girls are exactly what I need! 

hugs, Beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yay! :happydance: Do keep us posted. Beth, you'll be fine. I hear stories that the second one is hard because your transitioning from one to two and the third is a little easier from there. You'll be FINE! Your a great mommy. Angela will probably have a little bit more insight about what it's like with two but I'm sure after the initial transition that all will be just fine. 

I'm excited for you. Though I'd like to peek at the sex of the baby if you don't mind. :rofl: It's hard waiting! I don't know how you do it. lol

Well, all is well here. I'm going to spend time with my husband and daughter. Love to you all.


----------



## pablo797

Woohoo Beth! Yes I am sure Angela will have lots of words of wisdom. I think your fear of splitting your time is a common one. I know my friend who has three worried about that. Once they got a little older she made sure each of her kids had one day in the week that was all theirs. Each had her own mommy day. Hope you feel better soon, yes the sickness is worth it, but man it sucks while you're in the middle if it . Also hope you have your heat back!!

MA, LOVE the new avatar! So cute!! Glad things sound like they've calmed down a bit. Hope today is better.

AFM, spending the morning on my tablet at work. Bad employee, bad! :nope: Looking at differences between hotels in Mexico. Could not be funner. :happydance: I know that's not a word, but I don't care. Anyway debating between a town we know and have been to a hundred times and a hotel we've been to before, and a new adventure. I have to say I'm leaning toward a new adventure. We've never been to Ixtapa Mexico before, and I am looking at a hotel we've never stayed at before. But the reviews are good, and I'm itching to switch it up. However we've been to Puerta Vallarta a million times before and know the hotel chain well and trust it. But like I said been there, done that. Puerta Vallarta is also a bit cheaper and the flight is non-stop direct. Where as the other flight has a quick plane change. So there are pros and cons for both, but like I said I'm feeling adventurous. I'll let you know what we decide . . . I need a vacation to look forward to. Something to get me through the winter. 

On another front hanging tough on the weight watchers. Getting better at not using any of the extra points.

Hope everyone has a good day! Thinking thoughts of warm sand and margueritas!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna,

I'm living Vicariously through you on the trip to Mexico. DO share when you have things planned. I LOVE to hear about it. Are you bringing Jo with you too again?? 

Yes, things have calmed down. Doug had a flat tire, amelia was teething and a few other things happened. When it rains it pours. I was just tired. Still am really. I feel pretty beaten up spiritually and emotionally. I'm just tired all the time. I think it has more to do with the weight gain than anything. Oh wait, you probably aren't up to date. I haven't weighed myself BUT I know I gained all the weight I lost back. I had to get off the meds to ttc and go back on the darn pump. More insulin means more weight added on. I'm just frustrated because I'd like to have lost weight BEFORE getting pregnant again. 

The odd thing is because of my PCOS I tend to LOSE weight during pregnancy and gain it afterward. It's a hormonal thing I'm guessing. So while I'm depressed right now about gaining while ttc, Once I'm pregnant it will get better. THEN it looks like I'll get back on the Victoza med that helped me lose weight by adding LESS insulin to my blood stream.

I think 2 would be enough for us. We're planning to adopt and I'd LOVE 4 children so two beautiful pregnancies and 2 adoptions would be such a blessing.

Of course another mind over matter issue is that I'm just not sure how long it will take me to get pregnant. Lets be honest here. I'm a little frightened it won't happen. No reason really to feel this way....Dougs sperm count are AWESOME. They ask for 20 thousand and HE had 85 thousand and all the other sperm analysis came out just fine. Add IUI and hopefully it will be even better since one of the reasons it takes so long to get pregnant is because my uterus is tipped and my ovaries are LITERALLY near my bum hence all the lower back pain. ESPECIALLY the left ovary.

I'm going to go on a fast. I had planned on the 1st but so much stress over the holidays and with the car, electrical, etc. that I really needed my flipping chocolate cupcakes.

Please keep me in your thoughts as I start this juicing fast. I think not only am I planning to reboot but I'm also going to spiritually reboot since I'll already be fasting. I just can't seem to function lately. My mind is blurry I feel tired all the time and just overall depressed with my weight.

On a positive note, I've made the basement our exercise forum. We have our weights, yoga mats and treadmill down there. I think I'm going to get a small tv and wall mount so we can watch exercise dvd's down there. NO EXCUSE NOT TO EXERCISE IF WE DO THIS.

Well, I'm tired...AGAIN. So I'm going to play with Amelia. I've been taking her out int he sled. She hasn't really taken to riding the sled in the snow yet. lol

Have a good day ladies. Anna, So glad your doing well with weight watchers! :thumbs: P.S., thanks for the comment about the avatar. We have a lot of fun dressing this kid! She looked like rainbow bright today. :rofl:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies 

Beth I'm with Rebekah can we know the sex? I won't tell lol. I am not good at waiting either heehee. I totally feel you on sharing your time. I have same fear. But i am sure on e the new baby comes you wont have a thing to worry about. Sorry to hear about your heater. I believe Angela had a similar situation last year only it was her air conditioner. Hopefully it will be in your entire house soon. 

Anna that is so cool about skiing I am sure that Jo loved it and had a blast. You always do such fun outdoorsy things with her! I love it! Mexico sounds fantastic! Good for you for going back to weight watchers. I think I am goin to get back with Spark People. Mainly because it is free and if I do get pregnant within the next few months I won't have to worry about canceling yet AGAIN. 

Rebekah sorry that you had a bad day. I am sure the rest of the week will be good. Please don't be upset if you did gain weight. I am almost back to my 7 month pregnancy weight YIKES. We will lose it. Good luck with your fast. I think I may need to do one this weekend. 

Angela how are things with you? How is Reece feeling? Hopefully Ethan hasn't caught the cold.

AFM. Well like Rebekah said when it rains it pours. Hubby had to get new tires for his car, our washing machine (which is only 6 years old) just broke (fingers crossed it doesnt cost a grip to fix!) and katelyn has a horrific cough that kept waking her up last night. I'm taking her to he Dr tomorrow but for tonight I rubbed Vicks on her back chest and feet and have the cool most humidifier going. I'm hoping that will give her some relief. She also has four teeth coming in poor baby. And potty training isn't going so hot. She refuses to sit on the potty when she actually has to go. She will tell me she is pooping and when I ask her if she wants to sit on the potty she says NO. I'm not gonna force it. When she doesn't have to go then she is more than happy to sit on the potty... Go figure. 

Other than that things are ok. Busy at work which I guess is good since there are rumors that we will b having lay offs at the end of this month. On a positive note I'm going to the happiest place on Earth (disneyland) Saturday to let some friends into the park and it truly does make me happy to be there.

Jules we miss you how are you doing?

Tomorrow is hump day and then we will be heading to the weekend yay

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hugs: Steph. I hate to say it but misery loves company. :rofl: So glad we're not the only ones going through a little storm. Though I wish neither of us really had to I'm sure there are worse things. God always provides doesn't He?? 

Thank you SO MUCH for your encouragement on the weight. I've been SO depressed about it. I did get the basement ready. Now I have to figure out how I'll talk my husband into getting a little tv down there for the videos. I have to time this right because he's keeping me on budget with the electrical stuff. lol 

I STILL would love to go to Disney to meet all of you girls one day! In the meantime, I do pray we all stay friends here on the net. I really love you girls. Wish we all lived close by. You've become such a great group and an inspiration to me. Such a diverse bunch we are and yet we have so much in common. I have to say that I love chatting with my girls! lol Would be so fun to have coffee or tea in hand and actually talk face to face one day.

Well, off I go. Since getting off facebook lately I've had more time to really get actual work done. I must say I DO feel as though I'm getting things done. The time I have is more focused. I've even been keeping t.v. off and keeping the radio on when I'm not playing or cooking. LOVE IT! I was just SO SICK of news coverage negativity and FB crap that I just felt I needed a mental break. lol A change of attitude wouldn't be so bad either!

Love to you all. Have a good night!


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls :flower:

MA, don't stress the weight. You will take off what you need to and the fact that you are dependent on the pump only makes it harder. You sound so down I'm wondering how you're vitamin D levels are? Do you take a supplement? My friend who is an acupuncturist says most people here are vitamin D deficient and that's in sunny Colorado. I'd look into it, it can really effect your mood. In the mean time we will keep each other motivated. You've don't such a good job getting and keeping your family healthy, that's a HUGE accomplishment!! You eat better than anyone I know. The weight will come off.

Steph, so sorry to hear you too have had a tough week. Pool Katelyn. How is her cough? What did the doctor say? Jo has had a cold for over a month now and I'm on the fence about taking her in. I mean I think it's viral, but the cough and runny nose are driving her crazy. I don't think she has a fever, any advice here??? Good luck on spark people. Anything that helps. 

Angela, how are ya hon? I see you're lurking, take care.

Beth, how are you feeling sister?

AFM, got news my friend that was pregnant with twins had her babies yesterday and they named one Anna!! Woohoo. Mom and babies are all well. Insert green eyed monster here. Brought up having #2 again last night and was met with the same response. I think he thinks I'm kidding. 

In response to MA's question, yes we are taking Jo to Mexico again. She's becoming quite a good traveler. I think we're going to go to Ixtapa, the never been there option. Just nice to look forward to something new. In true DH fashion he wants to go high end on the room and upgrade to a suite, so I put the financial hammer down this morning and we've cancelled one of the snowmobile trips we were going to do this winter. I swear the man seems to think money grows on trees!!!! 

So plus side of doing weight watchers again and being really committed this time, is that my drinking and has gone down huge. I say we're not huge drinkers but the reality is that I had two to three drinks a night. Now it's one and done. I'm not willing to sacrifice the points, where as in this past I would just say screw it and go over daily points. So I feel better overall. I'm going to try and get DH to go on the wagon for a month or so. We'll see. 

Anyway, happy hump day!!!! Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - we have heat!!! woo-hoo!:happydance:

but that means I had to skip getting the blood test yesterday as the heating guy took forever and when finally done -it was time for Poppy's 2nd nap which was over 2 hours! So we will go right after lunch today.:thumbup:

not too bad on the morning sickness today - only got sick once! now I feel pretty good. after the blood test, need to do laundry and prep tonight's meal - balsamic glazed chicken thighs! bought an awesome cookbook - the naptime chef - she preps everything during the nap times so all you do is throw it in the oven when hubby gets home. 

MA - sorry about feel down about the weight/lack of energy. i needed to lose weight before getting pg again but it just didn't happen. I'm on of those who don't eat a lot of bad things - I just don't eat very much - like I would skip breakfast and lunch, maybe have some crackers then have dinner. So I was doing bad damage to myself because my body was thinking I was starving it and would store up the fat - hence never losing any weight. You would think if you don't eat, you would lose, but it doesn't work that way. This pregnancy I am focusing on eating 3 meals a day with 2 snacks. it is hard! that is why I lost weight during last pregnancy. I ate healthy and often - small meals. even KNOWING that would work when I wasn't pregnant, I still didn't do it. We fall, but get back up and keep going! I second the vitamin D that Anna says - that also works wonders if you think you might have SADD. Keep strong!

Anna - SO jealous you can successfully travel with Jo! No more vacations for us - Charlie can't imagine doing it - we even put off a day trip to vermont (about 3 hours away) because he is so worried. sigh. you enjoy mexico, have a cosmo for me!!!! sigh - no more cosmo's for a year too!!!! It's worth it, it's worth it, but sometimes, nothing like a well-made cosmo! Sorry about your DH....maybe on the trip when it's just the three of you, you can bring up how wonderful the family is and can you imagine one more in this picture, I can....

Steph - 4 teeth coming in at once! yikes!!!!! poor ALL of you! I hope her cough gets better quick. As far as potty training, I read an interesting article written by a pediatric urologist that make a good case against training early. Now, I'm not taking it as gospel truth, but it did get me thinking. When it's the right time for Katelyn, she will let you know. If you are interested in the article, I can post the link, but again, I caution you that it is not the be-all and end-all of advice. Just gives a different opinion. Please don't think I'm against trying to potty train! 

Angela - hope all is well and you are hanging in there! I will be picking your brain soon for you to soothe my fears!!!! :) :)

I hope Jules is well - she hasn't been on FB much either, and I miss her! 

Well, back to my snugglebunny, lunch, then off to get the blood test today! He only slept 40 mins this morning - stinker! - so hoping he has a nice long nap. Just the odds were against us today - he got up late, is teething, has a little cough, a swollen lymph node in his neck (prob due to the cough), and ran laps around his crib the first nap for 35 mins before pooping. sigh. change the poop, back down - standing for 10 mins before trying to pick at the covered, baby-proofed outlet. finally fell asleep for 40 mins. Now is up and yawning! arrgh! you wouldn't be tired if you slept longer!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: hoping the next nap is more restful for him!

hugs to you all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Checking in on the blood test Beth. Do we have numbers??

Anna, after you said that it reminded me that I haven't started my vitamin D since snow officially started. I took it and I can already feel the difference. I'm willing to bet this is part of the issue. 

Today I woke up with a terrible migraine which I gather is from over extending my neck while sleeping last night. Amelia is asleep so I'm going to take some ibuprofen and rest for an hour.

Otherwise today was a nice day with Doug and Amelia. Between the past couple of days I've been getting a whole lot done! Quite proud of myself.

Anna, sounds like the trip will be nice. Get him all liquored up and have a baby. lol JK. Enjoy that trip. I'd LOVE to hear more about it. As I said, I'm living vicariously by your description. Hopefully one day we'll get a vacay on.

Oh on a surprise note...I got a letter from our insurance company. I had only 3 more IUI's and they extended it to 4. They said if I need more to let them know. Holy Cats! ((faint)) NEVER even expected that letter let alone one extra IUI paid for. Last time it took 3 tries and it was at the 11th hour. At least we have one extra just in case. I go to the endocrinolgoist tomorrow to tweak the darn pump. My levels are coming out too high right now. I'm also going to make an appointment for another massage and accupuncture treatment since that helped my moods and let me sleep at night. 

My apologies for all the misspellings. As I said, I have a headache and I'm having a hard time functioning.

Have a GREAT day ladies. P.S., thanks so much Anna for the info on the vitamin D. I think you saved the day!!! :happydance: Time to get a refill script.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

UPDATE: Hallelujah! :happydance: ((((PRAISE)))) 

Post taking a Vitamin D prescription, ibuprofen and a small rest before Amelia woke up from her afternoon nap.....I am feeling AMAZING! headache is gone and I have energy again. Even my brain isn't foggy. I do feel tired but that's par for the course. We haven't had much sleep.

On another subject, We bought Amelia a table with an oven. I had no idea it had several battery operated components. She's been playing :"clean up time, clean up time, clean the table make it shine..." over and over and over again. She likes to hear it so the button gets pressed after it stops. Hahaha too funny.

Thanks again Anna! xxoo


----------



## rottpaw

Bek I am taking 3200 of vitamin d daily half in a.m. Half p.m.) and can tell it is really helping my mood and, hopefully, my immune system too. Lord knows we need it around here. 

Sorry for the selfish and short post ladies but I am freaking out! Ended up taking both boys to the dr today after Ethan got up with a 103 fever (102.8 last night but I thought just teeth, as had no other symptoms). he was terribly listless and punky this morning and slept till 9:15 which NEVER happens... It had been a 50-50 toss up on taking reece in for follow up to mondays urgent care vs just watching, so took them both in. They tested him for strep and flu and both were negative so dr said just viral, wait it out...but OMG his fever was 103.7 when I just put him down a few minutes ago!!! :cry: :cry: I am so worried -both for him, and that he will pass it to the baby. At this point, I can't believe they could have the same bug bc Reece (thank God) has had zero fever, and Ethan running almost 104 makes me fear they have two different bugs (even tho Ethan got sick after Reece). We can't figure out where these viruses are coming from bc we have been SO careful. Whatever it is, it is scaring the hell out of me!! Poor hubby has it too but no fever... Yet. Im fighting it but so far, god has been merciful tomkeep dr. Mom on her feet lol. Of course this would be the first week in forever hubby has needed to be in the office four days out of five. :dohh: normally he can work from home. Anyway we are just about pitiful here at the moment, please pray for us! More update later and I'm sorry cant respond to all the wonderful updates everyone has posted, I will soon. Beth can't wait to hear numbers! :hugs: Love you ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh no Angela! Poor Ethan. It's not the flu?? It sounds an awful lot like the flu with the aches and fever. The fact that they all have this is just awful. How are you feeling?? It would scare the heck out of me too. Have you been alternating Tylenol and Ibuprofin every 3 hours with them? One is supposed to stop the pain and the other is supposed to bring down the fever. Amelia had a slight fever from her shots the other night. I gave her tylenol and she still had a fever of 99.8 for 24 hours. I gave her a bath which brought it down some and let her romp in a onesie. For your husband, can you get him to take 1000mg of vitamin C twice a day, a zinc lozenge and put two droppers full of echinacea and goldenseal tincture in some tea for him to drink?? That usually starts to get rid of whatever the bug is within days versus weeks. Don't give it to the kids though, they're too young yet.

I wish I had some idea what to do with Ethan but I'm willing to bet your already doing what you can. Poor guy. Sometimes those darn viruses are worse than the flu. 

Feel better soon. Since you asked for prayer I'm going to pray right now so you KNOW I'm actually praying for you. I hope nobody minds:

Heavenly Father, I take the time right now to pray for Angela, her husband, Ethan and Reece. Father, you know what it is that they are dealing with. I pray that you would put your loving arms around them all and give them peace and great rest. Renew their minds and spirits Father as you build them up and heal their bodies. I pray that you would give them quick healing and recovery through Jesus Christ our Lord I pray...AMEN!

Know that you will be in our thoughts and prayers tonight and the nights ahead as you all recover from whatever this bug is. :hugs:

Love and hugs to everyone else. Praying everyone is well!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks rebekah! You made me cry sweetie! 

So it's 12:45 and I just got Reece down for (I hope) the night. Went in to check on Ethan and poor baby was just standing there in his crib,,, I don't know how long. I snuggled him, changed his diaper and gave him some Tylenol (yes, we are alternating the meds...even with Advil, his temp only comes down to 101.6). I am afraid it may be strep... His mouth/breath stink which is not normal for him... I know that is a hallmark of strep. The instant test or whatever they ran today was negative, but she said they will culture it for 48 hours as well. But I am not waiting 48 hours with him feeling this miserable; I am going to call his dr. First thing a.m. And tell her I would like to treat it proactively/presumptively as strep. If he takes a needless round of antibiotics because it is viral after all, at least I will have tried and, in the meantime, if it is bacterial, he won't have to wait two more days to get on meds. I am just sick at heart over how ill he is, and scared to death he will pass something like strep to the baby. :cry: as soon as I finish pumping I am going to try to get a few hours sleep and will update in the morning. Love to all


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela I too praying for you guys and hope Ethan doesn't have strep. In the interim if you haven't already take a washcloth and wet ring it out and put it on the top of his head and forehead. That should help to bring the fever down. I had to do that last nite with Katelyn. She went to the dr today and was diagnosed with just a cold and bad cough. Hoping that Ethan only has a bad cold and nothing more serious. Also praying the Reece doesn't catch whatever it is he has. 

Hugs and love,
Steph

Please keep us posted.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies. I'm so worried about my sweet boys! :cry: it is SO hard when all Ethan wants is to be held (which of course I'm doing) but then I'm terrified he will infect the baby with whatever is causing this fever. He is just pitiful. Was up all night and finally got back to sleep at 6:30; is still sleeping now. He has an appt at dr this a.m.( and hubby will take him) for a CBC, and if bacterial profile they will write an antibiotic. This has been the longest week of my life. :cry:


----------



## rottpaw

Ps Beth praying for good numbers sweetie! On a slightly lighter note, to answer your question, having two is amazing...and terrifying, by turns! The craziest and hardest and best job I've ever had! I truly get the saying now, and I think it was erma bombeck who said, having kids is to know what it feels like to have your heart completely vulnerable and walking around outside your body for the rest of your life.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Angela - oh I'm so sorry for the little boys!!!! Poor little tykes being sick. :( I hope Ethan gets on the meds soon so the risks of passing anything passes. I hope you guys are all right! That was a high fever, I would have been so scared too!!!!!!!!

I will keep checking and praying things start on the recovery road soon.

And thank you for the answer - I'm so glad I have you to help me!

Received my numbers today - 406. I have to get retested next week. I asked what was good and if mine were ok - she was very nice and said, anything over 80 is good but they just want to be sure it is doubling or more by next week. I remember with Poppy that I had to go 3 times, every 3-4 days and that was nerve-wracking. I'm more calm this time but just slightly freaked. :) One week is a long wait sometimes!!!

must run - my house is a complete disaster. I don't know how this happens - I swear every morning looks exactly the same and it takes me a nap time to straighten up. sigh.

hugs - Angela, praying for you!


----------



## pablo797

Hi ladies!!

Beth, great news on the numbers!! I remember getting tested every three days the first time too. My numbers didn't double but increased so I googeld (of course ). And in fact it many instances numbers don't double, but increase. Just a little don't freak FYI. And on the travel front, if you really want to do it, do it! My advice is prepare for the absolute worst and you should be fine. Embrace the chaos, know not all will go as planned. Have a credit card handy to buy the passengers around you a drink if the baby cries the whole flight, etc. If you ever decide to try it I would be happy to impart my words of advice. In the mean time, hope you are feeling well, huge hugs to poppy!

Angela, how scary!!! I am so sorry Ethan is so sick! I'd probably be in the hospital ER by now. I have heard infants don't get strep if that makes you feel any better, but any kind of infection is scary and I would be exactly the same, terrified the baby would get it. Fingers crossed they figure out what it is. Poor little. I'll be thinking of you, and while not religious, will prey to the powers that be that all recover in your house quickly. 

MA, I hardly saved the day, but I am happy to hear you're feeling so much better. I think I need to take my own advice. . . More on that later. Love Amelia's little kitchen! She sounds so cute!!!! Glad all has calmed down at home. How's Doug's MRSA? Scary thing I read in a magazine the other day, they've found MRSA on airplane tray tables. (Beth, tip #1, when traveling by air, bring sani wipes, and wipe down EVERYTHING you can). Hope you have a great day!!

Steph, glad to hear Katelyn's cough is just a cold. How was Disney land? Did you go already? 

AFM, hard start to the day. Got in an argument with DH last night, slept on the couch part of the night last night, after crying my eyes out. You are all probably tired of my marital woes. Anyway at times like that I think, I must be crazy to want to bring another baby into our life. Anyway, Jo went down really early last night ( DH put hear to bed in her clothes, seriously??!!) I was at yoga. So she was up really early this am, when I dropped her off at daycare today she was really tired. Poor little, hate leaving her when she's like that. 

I also had a crazy dream last night where I was pregnant. Last time that happened, I was pregnant. Thing is I'm in the middle of my period. But the dream was so wild and coupled with how crazy emotional bitchy I've been lately, I may test just to make sure. ( and get some vitamin D.)

It's Thursday and I'll check in to see if Angela up dates and lets us know how she and the boys are. 

Hugs to all!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Beth - and that is a great number! :happydance: 

I will definitely pass along any wisdom I can as we go along! Not sure how much help I can be as I feel like I am definitely just muddling through, but I will sure try! :haha:

It definitely has been a stressful few days around here. So this morning, hubby and I ended up having a fight over whether to take Ethan to the dr for his CBC...to be fair, I did call the dr and ask what else can be done *before* Ethan was awake and temp had been checked, but in my defense he had such a bad night (worst we have ever had) that I don't feel like I could have possibly predicted he would wake up with a 97.6 temp. :dohh: sigh. Wile wonderful news, of course his temp bounced right back up over 101 literally within the hour, but while it was 97 hubby called and canceled our dr appt. :Bangsheadagainstdoor: he said he thought Ethan was "fine" this morning. Big argument and lots of tears from this exhausted and frightened mommy. Hubby thinks (as always) I'm just over emotional... Well, I'm not apologizing for that, because HE did not spend all day yesterday dragging these poor kids to the dr. And then seeing how pitiful and sick and clingy Ethan was and how miserable he was. I was just trying to do anything I could to make sure we don't miss anything and get him some relief earlier if I can. Anyway, he has had some more Advil and temp is still 101...but apparently we are waiting it out. Hubby has promised to take him to urgent care if needed later today. I could just smack hubby right now but don't have the energy; I feel like I'm getting the flu (despite my flu shot). Hopefully just a migraine but th crying didn't help. Just so frustrated and worried and exhausted right now, thanks for letting me vent, 

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Awe Angela, so sorry for the fight and the tears!! Hmmmm fighting and crying, sounds familiar. You always have a shoulder here to vent and cry on. Lots of hugs and glad Ethan seems to be getting better. Take care of yourself, you must be exhausted. Try for a nap? 

:hug::hug::hug: and thinking of you, wish I could come over and help out. 

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna, we cross posted! Definitely going to try for a nap. Praying I can get 20 mins! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - quick update - The OB called me this afternoon to schedule an ultrasound! I said I had called this morning and they want me to retest next week as my number was 406 and she said: oh that's fine, it stuck and we will schedule the u/s! She made it for mid-feb as she said to make sure the numbers are high but to not bother with the repeat blood test. yayayay!

Angela - I'm so sorry for the fight. I don't mean to be sexist but most, not all, but most don't have the level of "mothering" that we do - I guess that's why WE'RE the one doing the mothering! lol. I know when Charlie gets snappy with me about poppy it's because he's worried about whatever it is at the time with poppy and doesn't want to show it or jump the gun on things. Whereas me, I'm all: CALL THE DR NOW! lol. we are sympathetic and empathetic beings. Don't worry. I'm praying your boys get better. How nerve-wracking!

ok gotta run again, today I did 3 loads of laundry (folding is next up!), scrubbed my stove, cleaned the kitchen, made blonde brownies, and took down the rest of the xmas stuff inside. Now just to get dinner together (I had it prepared in the freezer weeks ago): lasagna rollups and a salad! hugs!!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies, 

I finally have a few minutes while I pump (at a mercifully much earlier hour than last night,mthank God!)...

Read back a bit and wanted to respond to a few things. Again, I am so sorry that half the time I have to read and run. One thing that happens when you have two is you have about 1/4 as much free time as with just one...(and here I thought I didn't have much free time BEFORE lol!) :rofl: life is hectic with two, but in a joyful way. 

So of course there has been a lot of drama around our house this week. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. I feel like I have lived a year in abut four days. Or at least aged a year! I'm fighting the crud myself but hoping I am going to win... Everyone else in the house has succumbed. Reece seems happily on the mend, thank God. Ethan improved today but still ran a fever all day and was back up to 102.8 by six pm...sigh. More Advil and tylenol. He seems to be improving though so I am hoping for a restful night for all of us. Baby was demanding his (usually 11pm) bedtime bottle at 10 tonight; I think he is trying to move his bedtime up a bit. I went ahead and put him down at 11:20, so we will see if the near-hour earlier bedtime makes a difference in how long he sleeps. Mwith Ethan, we always tried to keep him or wake him up for a late/midnight feed because of the schedule the drs had put us on... We didn't know better. Now, I try never to wake a sleeping baby! :dohh:

Beth, honey, you are my HERO for getting dinners and dessert! On the table the way you do each day. You are amazing, woman! I'm just proud of myself if I can get us fed at all, and I love to cook, so it's not that I don't enjoy it. I just can't figure out where the time goes. That's another thing with having two, at lest in these early days. It seems that just keeping both babies (and myself and hubby) fed, and clean, and the babies in clean diapers, with everyone having clean laundry and dishes and bottles is, quite literally, an 18-hour a day job 7 days a week. Of course I would not trade it for the world, but it is amazing to me how much laundry and how many dishes and bottles and diapers we generate in just one 24 hour period. I know for a fact I've changed at least 8 poopy diapers today and that was just for the baby. It is a trip!! :haha:

Okay ladies I am sorry I have not finished updating - I have some thoughts I wanted to share on steph, Anna and bek's posts as well but will have to do tomorrow. I have a chance to get to bed by midnight tonight and had better take it. More later. Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, I know trying to lose weight is so stressful, and doubly so when you have the pump and have to battle the extra insulin. :hugs: after both babies I have lost some initial weight then regained some... Very annoying and disheartening! We can all support each other here and we will all get there! Definitely take your vitamin d, as I know you said you get seasonal affective disorder. Fish oil or other omega 3 helps too!

So cute about Amelia's kitchen! Ethan has one waiting (someone in the neighborhood was giving it away free, but I haven't figured out where to put it yet). I tank he will have fun.

Hope you are having a better day today!


----------



## rottpaw

Steph I'm so sorry Katelyn is sick again, but yay for Disney! :happydance: some fun in the sun sounds great right now! It has even the dreariest, grayest month of dec and now jan that I can ever remember here. Bleh! I hear you on the house and appliance repairs. We've had so many things break in the last year it would be funny, except it isn't! Yes, it was our a/c (great memory!). We fixed the downstairs but not the upstairs yet. Still trying to decide about the $ involved there. 

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, I'm so jealous of your vacay! We have a week at our beach place coming up soon and I'm looking forward to it, though will be hilarious to see how we fit everything in the car with two kids and the dog! :rofl: 

Have some lovely margaritas in the sand for me! It won't be warm enough where we are going but should be nicer weather. 

And thanks for the support about hubby. :hugs: i am so sorry you are having such a time with your husband. As Beth said, men are so clueless sometimes. :dohh: you can always vent here! Thx for travel tips too! We are driving to our beach trip but I look forward to flying with the boys when they are a little older. 

More in a moment!


----------



## pablo797

Angela you amaze me how you manage to post!! I am glad Ethan seems on the mend, how was last night? How is he today? How are you feeling? 

Beth, I too am amazed at the cooking powers you posses. I love the cook book and am thinking of looking into it as I think it may be adapted to " The before you go to work" cookbook. Yeh on the ultra sound!

MA, how are you today?

Steph, how are things? Work crazy?

AFM, well in my spare time, I am becoming a world record holder. Yep, last night before the Ullr parade . . Let me back up... Every year we have a week long celebration for Ullr, the Norse god of snow, culminating in a parade. It's a local funny, small town thing, but oh so fun. So this year before the parade our local distillery, Breck Distillery, decided to try and break the Guiness World record for the longest shot ski. A shot ski is a ski that you some how attach 4 or 5 shot glasses to, then you lift the ski and every body does a shot from the ski at one time. Anyway, they took a bunch of old skis, attached them all together, attached plastic shot glasses to it, gathered 150 of our closest friends and we all did a shot before the parade. The old record was a ski of 150ft. Last nights ski measured in excess of 300ft!! How old am I? :dohh: Anyway I am now in the Guiness book of world records for being one of many who did the worlds longest shot ski. :happydance:

On a sadder note, DH has made me hold off on Mexico plans because he has heard a job may start earlier than he expected. Funny thing is I half think he said it to "punish me" for getting mad at him the other day. But I have a tendency to personalize things where they shouldn't be. I am hoping we will figure out a work schedule for him and that we will escape to Mexico sometime. Quite honestly I NEED a warm vacation to look forward to. It's what gets me through the day, especially in January. It's is all of 5 degrees outside and snowing sideways. I am trying to not get too sad about it and staying hopeful we will work something out. Thing is you get a better package deal if you book early. The inexpensive flights get full and you re left with only the more expensive airlines (Beth, travel tip #2). So I'm hoping to sit DH down this weekend and really figure something out.

To end on a happy note, I've lost 6lbs!!! And that was weighing myself after morning yogurt and orange juice. I think the initial loss is due to the fact that I was really over eating and eating like crap before, being so busy at work. I imagine it will plateau out some soon, but for now I'm wearing a pair of pants I haven't worn in months. They fit in the butt, but still some muffin top. Thank god I get to wear sweatshirts to work. 

Anyway, HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Lol Anna I am trying to do so many things at l once you would fall down laughing if you could see me half the time! :rofl: I love you ladies dearly and miss being able to comment more. I'm going to try to post more often though probably really quick short posts at a time, and I hope no one will think I am ignoring anything if i cant comment on everythjng. Everyone please know i am always reading and enjoying even if i can't respond in detail. I see thing go by so often that I want to comment on but only have a second... But maybe I can get more posting done that way. I miss you girls and love being able to chat about things with y'all because we are all going through the same ages and stages. 

Very fun about the world record!! Any pics? Too funny; I have not done shots in forever but love local festivals and things like that. I'm sorry Mexico is on hold. Hopefully your hubby is not acting out of anything but work related interests. Hope you an get the trip back on the rails soon! Love and hugs!.


----------



## rottpaw

So sorry I realize you asked about Ethan; thank you! He is better today and napping right now. No major fever so far today and praying the worst is behind us. 

Beth how are you feeling hon? Did you decide you will or will not get another beta? 

Bek I just saw you had backed away from fb and left you a note there. I totally get what you are sying but I'm with Beth - please know you are always a positive influence and encourager, whether here on BnB and on fb. But I do know what you mean. I find myself mindlessly sucked in to fb half the time, and 'mindless' is not what I want to be! Hugs ladies!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Popping on really quickly!

Beth - YAY on the ultrasound. Please keep us updated! Also, you are super mom with all your cooking and clothes making, etc. I wish I could do all that. Keep it rocking! Thanks for the info on the potty training. No rushing her as I too have heard that can delay potty training. Currently she likes to sit on the potty occassionally (with her clothes on) and when she is ready to actually use it then we will go from there. Yes, definitely send me the link the book. 

Anna - you are a rock star! Love that you are in the Guiness Book of World Records! And congrats on losing 6lbs! You are off to a great start. Fingers crossed that your Mexico trip is still a go. 

Angela - glad that Ethan is getting better ad I will keep praying that you win the battle of the flu! LOL. You have your hands full with two babies. You post when you get a chance. We all understand. We are happy to have you whenever you are able .

Rebekah - where have you been old friend? I miss you. 

AFM - Good news our washing maching was NOT broken, it turns out my husband had never heard the awful noise a washing machine makes when it is unbalanced. He took that as being broken. $80.00 dollar service visit later. I am trying not to tease my hubby but it is hard. Katie is still coughing and snotty :-(. Dr said to give her honey a few times a day (which she really likes) and some chamomile tea before bed. She likes the tea as well so that has been going good. 

Need to get back to work so I can get the heck out of here. Will check back later. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

It's been a packed couple of days. Went to the Endocrinologists office yesterday. Good to know I wasn't the only hormonally charged gal on the block. :rofl: I got to the office and it took me 15 minutes to find a parking space. They "asked" the Dr. if they could get me in and basically started turning me away. I was LIVID!! I told them I was stuck in the darn parking area and had already dealt with the nurse practitioner a month ago who tried to make me out to be a liar and demanded I stay on a drug that would have caused birth defects in a baby had I NOT taken myself off of it. They got me in with a different Dr. whom I didn't understand at ALL language wise and when he put me in with the Diabetic educator, I started to bawl. :rofl: Oh heavens! Me crying like this has to stop. At any rate, the Dr. I couldn't understand kept making me feel like I never pricked my finger enough for the data to transfer from the glucose monitor to my pump. I looked at his sheet and saw it was almost blank. I was dumfounded KNOWING I had taken my glucose readings. HE made me feel like I never gave them enough data to change anything. When I went to the diabetic educator we found out WHY. I DID in fact take readings. However I had to just input them myself and override because my numbers were so darn high. The monitor saw this as problematic and not something the monitor automatically does. NOW two things. One, I got this pump when I was pregnant with Jackson. I got a quick 1/2 hour how to but no more. So I really had no idea how to use the pump more efficiently. I was inputting data on my own which was like using a syringe instead of the 10k pump that was meant to read numbers and adjust itself with the readings its given. Two, the dumb dr. I couldn't understand NEVER TOOK my glucose monitor reasons. He said I didn't do my part with my pump so why should I waste HIS time. Dumbarse! Had he seen my pump, he would have noticed I was manually entering my numbers into the pump hence the reason they weren't showing up on the pump in the first place.

I walked out of the Diabetic educators office feeling MUCH better after I spilled my heartache about canceling two cycles in a row for fertility treatment (not all because of my numbers but because of Dougs issues too) and the fact that I GAINED 12 of the 15 lbs I lost because of this damn insulin. Sorry for the swearing here but the weight gain REALLY depresses me because I fight so hard to lose it and gain it all back once I'm back on insulin or hormones. 

After that, I figure I'll have my numbers in order for treatment in March. I'll look at it this way, at least the next baby will be a winter baby. Jackson was October and Amelia is Sept. Waiting a couple months to get my insulin under control will be better for both me AND the baby.

What the diabetic educator told me was instead of crying about the weight gain...take something that will be a POSITIVE CHANGE and do it regularly. Walk with Amelia each day for a half hour......Eat healthy (which I'm mostly doing) and I DO need a protein at night to keep my sugars downs. Which means no vegan for me. I can't have soy protein. Plant based is REALLY hard transitioning when there are a million other things I'm trying to focus on. I feel like I'm in the center of a circle that's racing around and around and around not knowing how to make it stop.

Another positive thing that happened is we have new living room furniture!! :yay: We had a hole in the top and my butt was sinking too low. Now we have a sofa, overstuffed chair and a BEAUTIFUL fabric chair from germany that we got for a GREAT deal. WE even made it 200.00 UNDER budget including tax and delivery (which the guys took the darn sofa and put it down the basement which took FOREVER because it's shaped odd. Now Doug has his man cave.

Oh, did I tell you that he now has a guitar too? He's been wanting to learn acoustic guitar so he can lead family hymns.lol After 4 years I figured he could have one if he wanted. He ALWAYS puts us before himself. It was time to get him something to release some tension himself.

So everything is working out well. I feel better since being reminded about the vitamin D. I AM taking a prenatal vitamin with DHA in it too. It's making a lot of difference. I'm even waking up earlier than usual the past two days.

Anna,

as far as staph infections go, everyone is a carrier of mrsa. It's a bacteria on the skin. Most people are resistant to it however it IS a bacteria that can get into cuts/wounds or areas which secrete bodily fluids. If someone has MRSA infection and doesn't keep it covered or does not use the proper cleansing techniques then touches anything at all, it is possible for others to contract the full outbreak. 

Doug got it from working in a hospital. Unfortunately it's a risk that most medical care personnel take. In fact, most nursing staff and Dr.'s have MRSA...they just are resistant to it. It just so happens that Doug caught the outbreak because he had poison ivy this past summer/fall which was open and pretty porous. The bacteria got in through the wounds even though they were covered and ended up wreaking havoc. 

In going to the infectious disease Dr., we found out that Doug's immune system was already compromised from the poison ivy wounds that once he contracted the bacteria in his wounds....it just caused all kinds of havoc leaving him getting the HUGE wounds chronically. Some get MRSA and never get it back, others get it once in awhile, and some get it chronically. 

So far Doug's wounds are all starting to heal. The one on his arm from this past fall is closed but you can see where he had it. Using that bactrum wash has been successful. Once his wounds have completely healed he'll take a clorox bath and we're told that should "hopefully" be the end. Of course this all pends on whether or not someone else comes back in the mrsa and recolonizes my husband. How we're working it is by him taking his clothes DIRECTLY off and I put it in a HOT wash right away which kills bacteria. He goes straight in for a hot shower after work and then takes another one before work. He is down to two antibacteria washes because when used too much, he can become resistant to antibacterial washes AND the oral meds. Which could leave him with only one other med later on which can only be taken interveneously(sp). So we're very careful not to overuse any kind of bacterial soaps and meds for fear of resistance.

Beth, glad to hear all is well on the baby front dear friend!

Angela, glad the kids are somewhat better today. Yes, I've taken that break from fb. I'm not sure the likelihood I'll be back on. I may restart my blog again just to jot down things and keep fb open to post articles I like and chat with those I wouldn't otherwise see via private message. Otherwise, I really would rather be in an environment like this where we converse and are friends here. I learn from each of you and the conversations we have are meaningful. I'm just sick of all the negative media and believe it or not, as political as I am (I most likely would have been in politics had I not gotten married and wanted a family more) I'm also sick of politics too. I'm Independent by choice and all this politicking has caused people to be divided not united. Not to mention I was sick of some vulgar junk I've seen. I wasn't on any of the other social media either. What most stood out was blogging with like-minded women about family life, homesteading, cooking, etc. I learned from that environment.

NOW, that's not to say Beth didn't give me something to think about. I think I what I've always been afraid of is "preaching" to people. I don't want to come out as "turn or burn" to anyone. It's the opposite of Christ. There ARE times however where I get quite irritated and would like to throw the book at some. It's hard for me to be an "example" when I'm honestly the first one to tell anybody that I am such a broken vessel myself. 

Over and over again I've looked at Moses who said HE couldn't be used by God ((feeling lowly)).....when God said I WILL use you. God spoke through Moses. It's encouraging. I think making mistakes or facing my own imperfections just gives me the fear that I may not be the best ministering tool in the tool box so to say. :rofl: 

I'm not really sure what happened to me over the years. The once carefree happy girl turned into a fearful depressed woman. Much of which happened when we faced the loss of our son. If I could only get that carefree JOY back...life would be so much better. Only through God will that happen of course. Not by MY might. 

Okay enough about me. 

Steph, Did you go to Disney or is that happening this weekend??

News one the baby bear front...She's decided to climb stairs now. Time for another gate at the bottom of our slippery stairs. She's trying to put her own shoes on, she also lifting my leg up to go under it like a bridge. She gets made if I don't put my leg "just so". She's snuggling with us more and is teething again since yesterday. ((sigh)) Oh, caught her humming to herself several times today and LOVES our pekingese. She points, touches and speaks softly to her. :rofl:

Well, that's all today. Lots going on and finally had the time to post. I have some chores to do now that someone is down for the count. lol I get them done throughout the day. Gramma and grampa are coming by tomorrow (Dougs parents) Can't WAIT to entertain them on our new living room furniture.

Love to you all!! :hug:

Edited to say..Holy Cats! If you got through all this then your a SAINT! I wrote a flipping book! :rofl:


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks steph and :rofl: I am laughing so hard about your hubby and the washer! I guess ifnyou had not ever heard it before, it would defiitely sound broken! :haha:

Bek, so good to hearverything that is going on with you sweetie. Yay on the furniture! :happydance: and I agree, I learn more and enjoy more from the small groups online that I know well, as opposed to larger groups of strangers or acquaintances. 

Okay girls not much time to post tonight but sending lots of love!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Angela. lol

As for now, Amelia is still grumpy. Oh how I hope that tooth hurries. When she's not happy, NO ONE is happy. :rofl: The kid is NOT quiet when she cries. :rofl:


----------



## Vivienne

Hi swinging by again and hoping to manage to stay!! I will try and catch up on everyones news as I go.

For us we are engaged wedding in Dec, Callum is walking finally and getting grommets Feb. Not sure if we are one and done or having another, but wedding first then we'll see. Age plays a big role in trying for us. 
Working nights so get on computer when I can, hope to be able to log in more now Xmas over. I was working ten pm til six am then looking after Callum all day so life was fun haha.

Catch you all soon.

Vivienne


----------



## Vivienne

Meant to ask is anyone still breastfeeding at seventeen months? Callum just loves it still and is on there two/three times a day. Considering it took eight months to get it right I shouldnt complain that he still wants too!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

SO glad your back Viv. We missed you!

As for me, I totally forgot to mention last post that as many of you, I had it out with Doug last night and made him sleep on the couch. I was LIVID!

What I didn't mention is that he's lost SO MUCH WEIGHT having gone vegan that he looks VERY sick and anorexic. I've been trying to tell him the last month but it's like telling a drug addict that they're addicted to drugs.:dohh:

At any rate, last night I was rubbing his back and felt his back bone all the way down. :cry: Granted before bed isn't exactly the appropriate time to have discussion but once I felt his back I was just taken back. That wasn't the only thing. Last weekend he tried on a pair of skinny jeans I found on sale. Not really knowing WHY they're called skinny. :haha: Well, he looked SO stick thin that I honesty was scared and embarrassed that he has gotten so thin that he didn't honestly see how thin he was.:cry:

At any rate, after I told him he was far too thin and needed to gain something....that I was afraid he was going to die...he pushed me off as over-reacting. He's said that this Dr. Essylstein's reverse heart disease says once you get to an optimal weight, it will taper off.

I was PISSED! First of all that he pushed me aside when I'm seeing DRASTIC weightloss. The fact that I'm his wife and love him. Second, He's going ALL THE TIME as a nurse. In order to STAY at an optimum weight you need to EAT. He's eating...YES....but he's eating vegetables that have no fat in them. He's not eating ENOUGH of them because his metabolism is fast and on the go all the time. He needs to put in MORE. He's lost weight, he's lost muscle completely and he just looks sickly. It's been an alarm going off the past few weeks, yet he keeps pushing me off. He was even approached by an older lady before she was laid off last month and she told him she was concerned about his weightloss. 

After sleeping on the couch today....we met with my inlaws. Went to lunch and Dougs 73 year old dad said, "son, I want you to stop this diet your on. You've lost too much weight and you look very sick". He didn't say anything. When I asked him what he thought in the car he said, "I'm not hearing anything different than what I heard last night". He didn't say, " I get what your saying". 

Just on the phone, I told him I'm stressed out. There's too much going on. He's losing WAY too much weight, we're dealing with Doug's parents right now because his siblings live out of state but won't directly step up to the plate to help figure out what living arrangements will be made when one passes. My father in law said he's not going to make it until next year and today he said he wants to make it to 75 (2 years) until June the month after his birthday. It's stressing my mother in law out, upsetting me too and then we have MY parents (I'm an only child) to deal with. He's been on this vegan kick, I've been feeling pressured to eat that way because he says it's healthy and well, it's expensive too so if we buy it, we better eat it. When telling him this over the phone, he says maybe we need to see someone to help us get through. Okay, I'm all for therapy....maybe it will help with the fact that I'm terrified to make love to a man whose lost so much weight his bones are sticking out. It's scary to me. I can also deal with trust issues from childhood and the anger and depression I've had since Jackson.....how do you deal with him wanting to STAY vegan but figure out how to gain the weight and have muscles. There ARE men who eat Vegan and look good. Happy Herbavore has just put a pic up here: Happy Herbavore

I don't think he's anorexic mentality. I think he just thinks all this will level out and that he looks GREAT but then will eventually level out. Truth is, he's not eating enough and he's lost muscle which has made him look sickly. I'm not sure who I would talk with. I don't know of many Vegan Nutricianists nor do I know many vegan weight trainers who will teach Doug what he needs to do and eat to be the man I once married. I love him no matter what. I just don't want him to die because he's not aware.:cry:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Vivienne said:


> Meant to ask is anyone still breastfeeding at seventeen months? Callum just loves it still and is on there two/three times a day. Considering it took eight months to get it right I shouldnt complain that he still wants too!

Viv, I don't think anyone in here is still nursing with exception to Angela who just had her 2nd little guy. I'm not sure when Steph stopped Katelyn. It was recently though. Good going! He's very healthy with all that breast milk.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Viv glad to see you back. I have been following you on Facebook for a while, But it's nice to have you here too. I recently stopped nursing about two weeks before Christmas. Katelyn was 20 1/2 months old. My main reason for stopping was that it was interfering with her sleeping through the night. But I do have friends who plan on nursing until their kids are two. 

Rebekah sorry to hear about your fight with Doug. I hope his weightless tapers off and that he is able to see how concerned you are about him and realizes that he has lost too much weight. What does his physician say? Keep us posted.

AFM. Went to Disneyland today but didn't stay since katelyn still has a cold and we are having record breaking cold Temperatures. Also she was really tired and cranky. The. She only took a 30 min nap today so gonna try and put her to bed early tonight. 

How is everyone else's weekend going?

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Viv SO glad to see you back! As rebekah said I am nursing now, but with our second. I do give Ethan (the 22 month old) expressed breastmilk most days, so that makes me happy that he is getting that milk even though I'm afraid to try nursing him these days (he bites!) 

Huge congrats on the wedding! And Callum is adorable!!

Rebekah I'm so sorry for the fight with Doug. There is definitely a point where guys, especially can get too thin and just look unhealthy, even if they feel fine. It can be hard to get all the necessary nutrients being vegan... My sister and her husband are vegan and he looks very healthy, but he is VERY serious about it and I feel sure he really makes the extra effort to get his protein, etc in to keep his muscle mass. You are definitely right that muscle is the first thing to go when eating that way, unless you are very careful with protein balance and strength training to keep up your muscle mass. I will pray he starts to do both if he wants to continue that lifestyle! And hugs through the teething. Ethan is teething still too, with about three teeth coming in at once at the moment, he is miserable and we are giving him Advil half the time for the pain. These poor munchkins!

Steph, so sorry it is cold there - it is record warm here, and we are in shorts in January lol! 

Anna how is your weekend going sweetie? 

So, some happy news from here for a change - got a new car today! :happydance: an SUV which will be the family truckster for the next oh ten years lol! We don't normally trade vehicles often...my last car I kept almost 12 years, but we got a great financing offer and decided to go for it. We LOVE it and hubby now says he wants to trade cars with me lol! I think we will all really enjoy it and I'm looking forward to driving it. We needed just a bit more room than my old car provided, and this one will be easier to sling strollers and things into. Still have to lift up to the level of the cargo bay, but don't have to fight with the sides/edges of the trunk and its shape. I'm thrilled with our new wheels and Ethan (who is currently obsessed with cars!) really enjoyed his trip to the dealership! 

Hope everyone is well. We are exhausted but had a great day.

Love and hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Steph. Praying Katelyn starts feeling better. I had heard you've been having some interesting weather there. Stay warm and get better you all!

Angela. Hooray for new wheels! Oh how I wish we had someone closer for Doug to talk with that new about nutrician and muscle mass/protein knowledge. He could really use it. He is SERIOUS about keeping it. I honestly have no problem with him staying there IF and it's a big IF, he can find a way to get some weight on and get that muscle mass back so he looks healthy and not sickly. It really is alarming. He says it's helped him with the bp and cholesterol so I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt but he needs to do his part. I don't as I'm sure he doesn't, want our daughter growing up without a father. SAME for me though. I'm convinced that vegan lifestyle isn't for me. I'm having a tough time myself getting my insulin numbers down. I can't have soy because of thyroid issues and fertility drugs, have to avoid certain greens most of the time, wouldn't have dairy or cheese. It's just been very emotional for me. I'm overemotional with too many things going on at once. 

A friend of mine sent me a free weightloss program and exercise program from Dr. Mercola. I'm not usually a HUGE fan of him because he sells products on his site. I find those people as money makers and not really helpful however this was free and there may be something there. I'm going to avoid Gluten products all together for the next few months and stick with GF grains along with low glycemic fruits and veggies with lean proteins and see how I do. I'm in belief that "I" lose the most weight using some kind of animal protein and exercising my bum off. My body is different from Dougs and always has....I don't know WHY I feel his way is the end all. More veggies YES. Less carbs and junk food during stress ...YES! However I need more meat protein. He scared the life out of me now though because I keep worrying if I'll end up with heart disease and not be able to watch our daughter grow up. My gram lived to 85 with diabetes eating dairy, eggs, cheese and all meats. MODERATION is the key she always used to say. That's where I'm at. I'm just not feeling my best and depressed...a lot of things need to change but I'll start with one thing at a time, one day at a time, etc.

Thanks so much for your encouragement ladies. I'll keep everyone posted as I get on.

Love and hugs to you all!!

P.S., Angela, Ethan is too cute! Love the avatar. Steph, any new ones of Katelyn??


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all. 

Very sleepy this morning for some reason Katelyn woke up at around 11pm last nite (after screaming and crying trying to put her to bed) I soothed and put her back to bed about 10 minutes later and she freaked out. Started screaming and kicking in the crib shouting NO No No. I tried picking her up and she didn't wan me to. She was screaming Room so I thought she wanted to come into my room. Well she started screaming again. I finally took her to the living room and she calmed down and went back to slew instantly. I put her in her crib and she slept peacefully until 530am. I had just woke up and looked at the moniter and was thinking oh good she is still asleep when I heard Mommy. Well we had a replay of the 11pm hour where she screamed and cried until I took her to the living room to lay down. Since then she has been just as nice and playing quietly and laughing etc. don't know what the screaming episode was about. But mommy is SLEEPY. 

Angela congrats on the new car. Glad you have more room for the fam. 

Rebekah hang in there. I too wish we all lived closer. I would come over and give you a hug and we could work out together. At any rate will motivate each other. 

Ok gotta get in the shower and go to church. We are redoing the nursery at the church and I have the new toys/ pack n plays and need to geth there early n

Love you all 
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

Thanks for the warm welcome. :flower: Sounds like everyone has their plates full!

Rebekah, Doug sounds like he's taking the veganism too far?? It definitely would not work for me and sounds like it's not for you either. Can anyone at his work speak to him gently? Maybe an outside influence could help?


----------



## Vivienne

Yay Beth!!! :happydance: managed to read a month or so back so far!!!

We are in heatwave here, very warm all night , luckily Callum does well in hot or cold. Champion sleeper most nights thank goodness. 12 hours 7-7.

Interesting to read about the ear infection issues. Callum has had 8/9 so far and is getting grommets as his speech is delayed as was his walking. Plus side is he flies really well as his ears are already blocked!!! :dohh:

OK bed for me. Mon-Wed are my days off so I stay up a wee bit later, usually one or two am reading :dohh: but tonight determined to be asleep before midnight.


----------



## pablo797

Hello all!! Wow so much happened over the weekend, it took forever to get caught up. However since it's -17 outside there's not much foot traffic so the store is slow and I've got plenty of time to read. . .

Vivienne!! Sooooooooooo good to hear from you! I am glad all is going so well. Congrats on the engagement! Callum looks great and great job on the BFing! Alas I stopped around 6 months. But I wished I had kept it up longer. 

Angela, I am so jealous of your weather! Happy about the new car! I am determined to make mine last two more years. I just opened up a savings account for a new car so that hopefully in two years Ill have enough to pay cash and not have to finance it. Also glad to hear the boys are better, but sorry for the teething. If its not one thing it's another!! 

MA, what a rough weekend you had. I was vegetarian for a while but was craving protein so badly, I ate worse as a vegetarian. Everyone is different, so do what works for you. As for Doug's situation. That's a tough one and I don't have any real words of advice other than I know you mentioned you don't think he's anorexic, but if he doesn't see anything is wrong you may want to re-think that diagnosis. Also maybe talk to his doctor that says he's fine. Either convince him you're husband is not fine, or maybe the doctor will have some good words of comfort or knowledge that will make you feel better. I swear you have some funky docs in your neck of the woods. 

On the Facebook front I agree with you. I just recently joined and I can't for the life of me figure out what the big deal is. After the school shootings I had to stop going on, especially since one of the victims was named Josephine. It would just break my heart. Anyway there is so much crap on there that I visit occasionally, but that's it, would much rather be here. 

Steph,sorry Disney was a bust, I feel you on the cold front. Burrrr! How's Katlyn's cold? And LOL about the washer!!! So sorry but that is too damn funny!!! 

Beth, how are ya honey? Feeling alright?

AFM, well it was a banner weekend, and one I have no desire to revisit. We went to Denver for the weekend and went out Saturday night to a comedy club. All would have been well had our night ended there, but no then we went to another bar. Had a couple of more drinks there. Then we went to a club . . . And that's where the night took a turn for the worse. I had one more drink there, but someone in our group, who was a high roller, got us a private booth and a bottle of vodka. I didn't drink but one or two sips from there on out, but I think there was something in our Drinks, because I was SO MESSED UP! I will ask once again, how old am I? Anyway it was all couple except for this one guy who was really annoying. Somehow I ended up talking to him and he was fresh out of a break up. So I ended up getting his whole life story ad then we started talking about my marriage. Anyway somehow this guy got convinced that my marriage was going to end in the next year, that my husband was going to leave me and would I consider him in the future? That I was just what he was looking for . . WTF!!!!!!! I essentially told him he was living in a dream world. Anyway one of our friends doesn't drink so he drove us home. Which was good because we were the first out of the car. Apparently after we got out of the car, annoying uh had a total melt down, wanted to go to another bar, and when everyone else said no he freaked out. Wanted out of the car calling every body A-holes. Then he wanted to drive himself to another bar and our friend who was sober wouldn't let him, so he kicked him out of the car by the side of the road in sub zero weather!! Nothing like 40year olds acting like their 10! 

Next morning, yesterday, I woke up at 8 and could barely walk or change a diaper, so I begged my parents (we were staying at their house in Denver) to take the baby for a couple of more hours as I couldn't function. Luckily by 10 I was back to a functional state, but man oh man what a night. Needless to say I have decided to lay off the booze for a while. While I've been doing well with just one drink a night and done, I think it's time to dry out for a few months and it will only help on the weight loss front. 

So that's all from here but I think that's enough. I have to say I am so glad I'm not young anymore. That club was an eye opener. When I was young you could go out in jeans and a t-shirt. But this place all the women were in the tiniest dresses and the highest heels!! It was 0 dredges and I had more fabric in my sweater that they had on their entire bodies!! I know I sound old, but it was so different than when I used to party. Guys were all in suits. Too funny. Granted I am from the grunge era when a flannel shirt and a pair of combat boots was the in look. I would never survive the party scene these days. 

So happy Monday!! Huge hugs to everyone and thank goodness My life is what it is, despite my bitching, I would not trade it for anything!! Ps I think Mexico is a go, we just have to figure out dates!!

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies

Anna- sounds like you had a fun weekend and getting plastered every now and then is ok. So glad that the Mexico trip is back on. Yay for some fun in the sun. Will ur parents be going again or just you Jo and hubby?

Viv- sorry if I'm being dense but what is a grommet? Is that a tube for the ears? I also forgt to say congrats on your engagement. 

Angela how are the boys doing? You still winning the fight against the flu?

Rebekah how are things with you?

Beth did you get a date for your ultra sound?

AFM katelyn had her last appointment with the developmental folks due to her being preemie. She is right on track and actually at 24 months verbally and a few other places. She doesn't need to go back as she is doing great. Yay. Of course she cried the whole time. They would try to get her to play with stuff and she would yell No. She was not having it. But despite that she did great after warming up to folks. 

Well my period is two days late but I'm not going to test until Wednesday or Thursday. So we shall see. I'm not holding my breath though. I will keep you all posted. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Ahhhh Steph, I will be on pins and needles!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Ahhhh Steph, I will be on pins and needles!!

Me too. So exciting!:happydance::hugs:

Thanks Viv. We'll see what happens. 

On Doug, He's been seriously looking at the vegan sites he's been going to and trying to find more information on what to eat when. He's obviously not getting enough for the amount he's on the go. I've also emailed Dr. Esselstyn's son with Engine 2 which is plant based. He's got several books out, some meals at whole foods stores and works out like crazy. Hopefully we will hear from them. 

Honestly what I think we need is a plant based dietician and a consult with a plant based trainer to teach Doug what he needs to do to gain muscle with plant based diets. He got to the weight loss but as you've said, has taken it too far without being AWARE. 

I told him I'll give him a month to figure this out and seek counsel with a dietician and/or trainer and if I see any more weight loss before then, we're going back to meat and dairy in moderation. I'm not trying to treat him like a child but I DO want to make sure we're healthy. People who get too thin can also have healthy issues....anorexia can cause the heart to stop. I can honestly say he's not "trying" to be. He IS eating and I noticed since yesterday he's been eating more. Had pasta with green beans, mixed veggies and an artichoke cake with marinara sauce. He eats oatmeal in the morning....mid afternoon I think he feels he gets too busy at home and at work to eat. I told him he cannot allow himself NOT to eat. At least carry something for several snacks when he gets busy. He's lost weight and is active so his metabolism is quite fast. (wish that were mine). So we'll see what happens. 

As for me....I think I'm just dealing with SAD. I'm calling to have my vitamin B12 levels checked out. I'm taking vitamin D prescriptions and it will probably take a couple weeks to work. The darker, longer hours are hard here. It's on top of everything else going on. My FIL was put in the hospital 2 days ago and the same day, I encouraged my husband to ask them where they wanted to be in the case the other passes. They're in their 70's. Doug has two other brothers living out of state but we are the only ones nearby. About an hour and a half away. 

I'm also seeing my numbers start to go down now on my blood sugar readings. That's a great bit of news. I DO wish we could start ttc but maybe waiting until the end of February will be good as the SAD will start to subside with the nicer weather in March. 

I started exercising today. Nothing serious. I was watching biggest loser and decided to do crunches, lifts and jog in place. Amelia was giggling the whole time and then clung to my legs. I used her 20 lb body to life her up like a kettle bell 20 time x 2. It felt great and I noticed my numbers go down even better.

I'm noticing the key is exercise. OH how I HATE exercise! I used to be a dancer. I used to like gym class. For some reason....to get motivated to exercise sucks. Watching biggest loser and seeing what could happen if I don't incorporate exercise into MY life and make it a family event....well, I need to step up to the plate for them.

Lastly, Doug and I are thinking about going to counseling again. We just need some communication skills and I'm a HUGE part in blocking my marriage from any kind of growth. I hate my body. HATE LOOKING at that stupid apron belly. I hate looking frumpy and wish I could look nice in pants or a dress for a change. I also have to deal with this depression which I believe will start getting better once some weight is lost....but like those on the biggest loser, I have some issues that I need to deal with. Jackson's loss, missing my gram who was my mother figure, dealing with past emotional and physical abuse from my father (though he's really changed over the years) knowing how to deal with boundaries and hurts that I cannot change....dealing with new coping skills. I think once I open these doors it will help my relationships including my marriage. I'll begin to let my wall down and maybe start to at least trust my husband. I love him.....I just feel like in order for everything to go right, I have to always be in control.....otherwise, the heartache that happened with Jackson or anything else in my life will happen again. I blame myself for a lot of things. I even hate myself sometimes. I'm actually not even sure why I'm planting this on a forum for the whole world other than you ladies, to see. 

So there it is. Believe it or not, everything isn't as bad as it sounds with me. I had a lovely day with Amelia. She really makes me laugh that kid. She's such a sweet girl. I'm blessed with her and Doug.


----------



## rottpaw

Me three! Lol hugs all!


----------



## pablo797

Hi girls!! Just popping by to see how everyone is doing. 

MA, I'm sorry you are struggling today. Marriage is never easy. Lord knows you have all heard enough of my drama. I think counseling is great. And it is natural to blame ourselves for things, but it doesn't mean the blame is rationally placed. You have been through some really hard times, the loosing of Jackson I can not even imagine. Cut yourself some slack. No one is perfect, not by a long shot. Lots and lots of hugs, cause I think you need some...:hug::hug::hug:

AFM, Nothing to tell . . Working and freezing my YOU KNOW WHAT OFF!!! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah I agree with Anna 100% RE; Marriage and cutting yourself some slack. And hopefully your SAD will start to decline with the B12 and Vitamin D. I giving you lots of hugs too!!!

Anna - stay warm! my parents were saying that it was -8 in Denver so I can only imagine how cold it is where you are!

AFM - Well I decided to take the pregnancy test early and apparently I didnt do it correctly because I got NOTHING. I guess I didn't pee on the thing long enough. I guess that is what I get for not waiting until tomorrow like I said I was going to LOL. I will check back later. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good Morning Ladies!

Well I tested around 5:45am this morning and got :bfp:!!! Although I will say it took me a minute to figure it out as I got the test with the plus or minus and it was dark in my house so I wasn't sure if I was imagining the plus sign or not LOL. I knew I should have gotten the digital test that said Not Pregnant or Pregnant LOL. 

I am going to go to the dr either today or tomorrow to confirm.. Although I will say, Katelyn has been clingy lately and the other day she looked at me and said baby! I then asked her if I had a baby in my belly and she nodded yes. hee hee. 

I still haven't told my hubby and deciding how to tell him. Last time he was half asleep and it was a bit underwhelming :wacko:so I will try and make sure he is awake. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Oh YAYYYYY Steph!! So exciting!!!! Love all these bfps coming so close together!!! :hug: honey!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Steph!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

oh goodness, I am SOSOSOSOSOSOSOSO happy for you! Bonus for me, I get company throughout the whole nine months!!!

yayayayayayay~ big congrats to you! Love the Katelyn said baby! :haha::haha:

oh so happy for you.

Just a quick post for me today - eating tons of chocolate - only thing that will stave off the morning sickness! Today is our 2nd wedding anniversary! Not going anywhere, just ordering a late take out dinner from a fancy place and eating it after Poppy goes to bed. As the 2nd anniversary is cotton, we bought each other a beautiful set of luxurious monogrammed sheets and a set of 6 monogrammed resort towels. :) And he have a dozen red roses waiting for me this morning. I'm not even baking if you can imagine that. We are getting a small 6" cake from where we had our wedding cake done, in one of the flavors we had. So it truly is a day for both of us!

ok gotta run, love to you all and Steph, SO happy!!!!


----------



## pablo797

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo!! Steph!! So happy for you!! Katelyn is psychic!! And so happy Beth has a bump buddy, so exciting.

I also meant to mention congrats on Katelyn's test scores. Speaking from personal experience she is heads and shoulders beyond Jo in the verbal department. So happy she has caught up.

AFM, not much to tell. Jo is good, a bit clingy these days, but how I love the mommy hugs! It's warming up today, 14 degrees this AM and it felt balmy. We're going out of town again this weekend. Friends have rented a cabin at Wolf Creek. It's a ski area to the south of us near Telluride. They have more snow than we do. Fun to get out of town again. I won't down hill ski, but with warming temps hope to take Jo for another cross country ski or two. Other than that struggling with my parents as daycare workers. They are great grandparents but I picked her up from them yesterday and she was soaked through. My mom doesn't want to change her because she fusses . . . :nope::nope:seriously?!! You have to change her!!! Anyway fingers crossed all goes better after our talk this morning. It's like walking a tight rope. I don't want to insult them, but at the same time, her welfare is paramount. 

MA, how are you today? Feeling better?? How's that little cutie? 
Angela, good to see the quick posts.
Beth, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! I think tonight sounds perfect, and love the sheets and towels. There is something so right about good sheets and towels. 
Vivienne, where are you working these days, meant to ask before.

Happy Hump Day!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congrats on your anniversary Beth!!! Sounds like it will be a great night. Yes excited to have you as a bump buddy!!!!


----------



## pablo797

Hello all! 

Good morning. It's a bit quiet on here, so ill just say hi and hope everyone is well. 

Steph, have you told DH? 

Beth, hope your anniversary was fun.

Angela, how is everyone in your house?

MA, you've been quiet, is everything ok? You're usually the master poster.

Vivienne, how are things a with you?

Jules, how are things with Gabby?

AFM, nothing to tell. Jo had a hard night last night. I think it's another tooth. Will it ever end? But everything is going well. 

Happy Thursday!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies, just a quick post from me but we are all well, or almost so. Ethan still has a bad cough but seems fine otherwise. So sorry I'm MIA but promise a better update shortly! 

Hugs to all and happy Thursday!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I did tell DH, he was happy about it. Went to Dr office today and had it confirmed. We have a prenatal orientation on Jan 31st. Get to do the glucose test and from then they will schedule my 1st ultrasound. YAY. 

Ok, at work and cant really type, will check back later. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Hope you are all well! YAY Steph on the confirmation! So glad I have a bump buddy here!

Angela - sorry about little Ethan's cough. Poppy had one at New Years and it is jarring to hear such a noise from a little one. Hoping it goes away soon!

Anna - hi! Sorry about the issue with the grandparents, that is a narrow line to walk but you are right, she can't be wet through like that! Hoping that went better. Poppy had a tooth soooooo close and it's been driving him nuts but I think there are more that aren't quite so close but coming in. I swear it's been non-stop for us too for Months! this will be tooth #8 but I think there are more coming soon as he chomps HARD in the back and sides. sigh. poor things!

Viv - so nice to have you back!!!

AFM - morning sickness abounds. But I'm armed with crackers and gingerale. I made a mistake on the U\S date - it is a week from today! yay! It will be our 1st one! Charlie is irritated because it's the day before his company has a big move but he wouldn't miss the hearing of the heartbeat. :)

Our anniversary dinner was lovely. He wears a tie to work everyday so he always dresses nice and I dressed up too when he went to get the food. We had a lingering dinner while poppy slept upstairs, and had a great time. Thank you all for the happy wishes!

I just finished up doing a contract work for my old company. It's nice - I do it all remotely and have a couple of hours every few months. 

ok, must go back to the couch before Poppy stirs too much so I can rest a little more. :) attached is the new scally hat I made him the other day. My little model loves my hats!
 



Attached Files:







hat_side.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6









hat_front.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pablo797

Happy Friday!! 

Thanks for the up-dates girls!!

Beth, he is soooooo cute!! I love the hat!! Will you make me one too?? Just kidding but your talents are limitless!! Yeh for ultra sound!! Hope things are going well for you, that MS is a bear. 

Steph, woohoo for confirmation!! Hope you've had a good week. Glad DH knows. 

Angela, love the pop- ins. Sorry to hear Ethan still has a cough, so does Jo. I never did take her to the doctor, but if its not gone by this weekend I may to make sure no respiratory infection. She's just been sick for too long.

AFM, Nothing new to report. Jo is still teething, not eating much. It was a crazy morning as I had to get us all packed for the weekend before work. We're leaving this afternoon, myself from work, won't be going back to the house. So all had to be done before work which is a crazy time regardless. DH had to dress Jo for the day and you would have thought I'd asked him to solve the world hunger crisis. Miraculously he managed to pull it off and neither was the worse for wear. So we are packed and off for another adventure. However, two weekends in a row of going out of town and i'll be ready to be home for a weekend. Just need time to get stuff done. On the weight loss front, one more pound down. I'm trying to be excited that I didn't gain anything, but after such a good start, I'm bummed it's only a pound. But I guess after my bender last weekend, it's to be expected. 

Mexico looms, dreaming of white sandy beaches . . . 
Have a good weekend, we will have Internet so i'll check in. . . .
Anna

P.S. MA, thinking of you, hope all is well . . . .:hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies,

It's been quiet on here. 

Beth- love the hat you made for Poppy!!!! In fact I have loved all the clothing you have made for him that I have seen. You are so talented! 

Anna have a great weekend! Sounds like you will have a blast. Soon you'll be able to get Jo her own skiing stuff and she will be right next to you you on the slopes! 

Angela I hope Ethan is feeling better. How is Reece?

Rebekah how are you? I miss you. I hope you are ok. 

Jules/Viv hope you both are well miss you too. 

AFM I have been completely exhausted the past few days. Just starting to feel nauseated but not too bad. Which kind of freaks me out. As well as the fact that when I miscarried I got pregnant in January. So please pray for a sticky bean. In the meanwhile I will try not to fret and stress. We are gonna take it easy today maybe go to the mall and get Katiebug some new shoes. I'll check back later. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

Sorry I've been so scarce here this past couple weeks. Of course everyone was sick last week and then we were on vacay this past week. My mother in law came with us and, as always, was a huge help, but it has been a crazy week even so, with Ethan still coughing/runny nose/generally feeling pitiful, and me losing even more sleep than usual as Reece has suddenly decided to fight me at every nursing session. :dohh: :dohh: :coffee: it has been frustrating, as during the first part of the week everyone seemed to be doing well, then the week sort of devolved into the nursing issues and continued sickness for poor ethan bug. I can tell I am also still fighting this illness that everyone else in the family has had. But, all in all it was still wonderful to get away from the dreary weather at home, and get into the sunshine and moderate temperatures we enjoyed this week. Yay for vacay! 

Anna, I hear you on the teething. Poor Ethan has been getting absolutely hammered with new teeth just one after another after another. We are having to give him Advil almost every day just so he can eat! I'm with you... Does it ever freaking end? Poor munchkins!! I know he's hurting when he refuses to eat. Hope Jo gets over it soon as well and these kids can get a break! 

Steph, I'm still SO excited for you and Beth, and I am praying all goes perfectly for both of you. I hope that you don't have too much nausea, but at the same time i know it is scary when you feel like symptoms subside, etc. Did you say they do the glucose test this early? I hate to think of you having to drink that stuff when you are already nauseated! :hugs:

Beth, happy belated anniversary and hugs! How are you feeling sweetie? LOVE the cap on Poppy and I am so amazed at all your baking, cooking and knitting skills! I am knitting an afghan, but it is literally a three or four year project already,..and no completion date in sight lol!

Rebekah, like others I'm praying you are doing well, and are getting out and spending time with your sweet girl and hubby. Update us when you can. And be sure you are taking your vitamin d! :hugs: 

Viv, SO good to see you post here again! Congratulations on the engagement! And Callum is just precious. Such a cutie! 

Jules honey I hope you and sweet Gabby are well! 

Well ladies, my mother in law is taking care of Reece overnight for us so we can catch a little more sleep, so I'd better run and take advantage of that gift. Hugs and love!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

How was everyone's weekend?

Steph, I know it's hard, my lack of pregnancy symptoms really freaked me, but not every pregnancy is the same and not everyone gets sick. Sending lots of sticky bean dust your way!!!

Angela, I'm so happy I'm not the only one giving my kid pain relievers. I feel like Jo gets Tylenol daily. So happy MIL was there and gave you a hand. Vacation sounds awesome! I hope you got a good nights sleep! Hope everyone is on the mend, but sorry you are fighting it too. How are you feeling today? How's Ethan? Those darn colds that linger. Lots of hugs to the little man. 

AFM, well it was a weekend of the good, the bad and the ugly. W were in Wolf Creek and I've never been there before. It's beautiful and the group we were with was really great. The weather could not have been more gorgeous, with temps feeling like spring. Jo on the other hand had a rough time sleeping and ended up spending the night in our bed two nights. And she is not a quiet sleeper. Any one traveling with a tot and have any advice? It's never happened before, and now I'm worried about Mexico. We could tough it out for a few nights, but not for a whole week. It wouldn't have been that bad if I hadn't gotten yet another round of stomach flu. 

Yesterday we went for a long cross country ski and I felt fine. Came home, took a shower, and still fine. Then around dinner time didn't feel that great, an hour later I was curled up on the couch with fever and nausea. By the end of the football game I was done, made it to our room and tossed everything (sorry TMI). Luckily that was the only time I threw up and my fever broke a few hours later, but sharing the bed with a restless toddler was the last thing I needed. I'm week today and REALLY don't want to go to work, but all will work out. I'm just in survival mode today. Anyway all told the weekend was a success and we got some great cross country skiing in. Plus with all the sunshine , good hit of vitamin D. 

...speaking of, MA, you've been MIA. I'm a little worried. Hope you're just spending time with DH and Amelia. 

Happy Monday!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Anna I am so sorry about the stomach flu! And yes, traveling with these little people is definitely an adventure all in itself. We are driving home now, and so far today we have seen or done all of the following (in many cases, more than once): packed up the condo and car with not one but two screaming children (I actually think that may have been what I consider Ethan's first full-blown, red white and blue temper tantrum, and before 9 am to boot), one screaming howling dog (who despite never once being abandoned in the four years we have had her, always thinks she will be left), approximately eleventy-billion snotty kleenex from poor Ethan's constantly running nose, one infant carrier/carseat and sleeper COMPLETELY wrecked from a poop volcano, a cleanup that (much like peanut butter) got absolutely everywhere and on everything before it got better...(sorry if anyone was eating lunch! :blush:) and an infant whose poor little head got whacked on the seat belt buckle when daddy, trying to be helpful, yanked out the boppy that I had positioned to keep exactly that from happening. Throw in some assorted crumbs and salt all over the console of my new car from where hubby (ironically, not the children!) turned over the Zaxby's fries, and it's been a fun afternoon! :rofl: all first world "problems" of course, and no big deal( but traveling with little peeps sure is never boring! Meanwhile my poor monkey Ethan had had only some goldfish today (all he would eat despite being offered both breakfast and lunch so far) :-( I think between this never ending cold and his teeth he is just over food. Poor kid. He is going back to the dr this week if he is not better soon. I think his cough is getting worse instead of better. 

Anyway, Anna on the sleep, will she sleep in a pack n play? What did you do for her sleep last trip to Mexico? Ethan does well in his pop or have you seen the peapods? Very cool for camping etx and we have one though have not tried him sleeping in it yet.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies. Popping in after an interesting weekend.

Sorry for the MIA. Started that Doug ended up taking Friday off because my Dr. recommended I go into prompt care. I had tingling in my left foot and hand along with pain on my side. I called the Dr.'s to make an appointment with the nurse practitioner and they refused to see me because they thought it could be heart related. Got to prompt care and had a cocky Dr. (Doogie Hauser) who had great knowledge but crap bedside manner. In fact, when he asked if I had all my shots I told him I forgot to get my rabies shot. :rofl:

He said they don't deal with heart patients either and sent me to the stinken ER for more testing. 3pm until 1030pm (thank goodness I had sense to take Amelia to my parents an hour away) and they couldn't find ANYTHING wrong with me. Good Gawd! I could have just gone to the nurse practitioner had they not made a big deal out of it. I'm guessing 1 of 2 things. Either A., it's muscular because my back also hurts between the shoulder blade area and a nice massage will take care of it OR it's Vitamin related...Maybe B vitamin. I know D levels can cause aches but I'm taking my D vitamins. 

Got that over and we all ended up in bed around 1am after picking Amelia up from grandparents and traveling the hour home. We were up by the crack of dawn to meet up with my Aunt and Cousin then to the farmers market which was a downer. We decided to go BACK to my parents an hour away and pick mom up to go to the Amish Market to stock up heading to the Carters, Gymboree and Stride Rite outlet where I saved $$$. In fact, I bought 400.00 worth of clothes for next winter for little over 50.00 with our gym bucks and clearance. :happydance: (((PRAISE)) I was bummed though since I bought a pair of shoes another size up at stride right not knowing I could have gotten 2 pairs for 40.00 either online or my local store. Live and learn. 

Sunday we hoped to go to a new church we have been contemplating only to wake up and finding out that the service in the evening we THOUGHT they had was a prayer meeting. :rofl: So next weekend we'll have to go. Went to Home Depot and bought an Americana chandelier for the kitchen. Would you believe Doug actually installed it himself to SPITE he was afraid he couldn't do it?? We also painted our kitchen an 1800 color from Benjamin Moore called "Revere Pewter". Looks LOVELY in the kitchen.

Doug is going to work on changing out a handful of our outlets to childproof. Since he did the new light he's more confident. We're saving money too as we would have been charged 600.00 for the light he put in AND the same amount of child proof outlets which are only 1.12 a piece. 

So to answer, I'm doing well. I DO still have tingling in my toes and hands as well as the back...Doug is going to take us for our anniversary for massaged though.

Our anniversary is the 9th and he has to work so he's hooked up my parents a week early and we're going to go to the spa for private yoga, dual massages (I'll get some acupuncture as well) and the waterfall jacuzzi then out to dinner. HOPEFULLY a deep massage will be just what I need to get my back pain under control.

NOW....

Steph. :happydance: I can't believe two of you are already pregnant. Please send us some of that water please! I got my meds again for the end of the month in Feb. We're going to start in March. I'll need a sono to see my lining which I hope is thing or I will need provera to get a period.

We have 4 rounds of IUI'S which came by surprise as I thought we only had 3. Praying for one more happy, healthy full term pregnancy and then I think we'll adopt from there. I don't think I could do too many other fertility treatments. They really take a toll on me. After one more baby/ies I'll start exercising like crazy and be able to stay on the meds that help me lose weight. I had to pick one or the other this time around because you can't get pregnant on several diabetes meds. My hope is to lose weight and get healthy.....Until then I just plan to exercise and eat right....no matter what I'm getting insulin in my body which stores as fat so I'm just focusing on the happy outcome which is WHY I'm back on the pump.

Amelia is doing well. She too was teething last week. She seems to be having more tantrums lately. She's even tried to bite me a couple of times. I've had to be firm about that. She's eating more and more foods and is now saying "here kitty kitty" with gramma. She IS a whole lot of fun!

Anna, "The happiest Toddler" was dumb! Doug and I are going to put it in the yard sale in the summer. To me it's condescending and makes her worse. She drags her tantrums on when I say "oh, oh!! Your MAD, your really, really Mad!". Just dumb. :rofl:

Well, I'm tired right now so I'm going to call it a night on the computer.

If I'm not on as much it's mainly because I'm trying to spend MORE time with Doug and Amelia. So I'm getting my housework done in between. It's working because I have to say I HAVE had more fun with them this weekend. 

Love to you all


----------



## pablo797

MA,:hugs: so good to hearr from you! Glad all is well, although the tingling thing worries me. Hope the massage works. If I ever win the lottery I'm hiring my own massage therapist to have daily massages. I think it's one of the best things in this world. 

Also LOL on the happiest toddler!!! I have not seen it yet, but appreciate the review. Have a great time with Doug. That sounds like a GREAT evening. 

Lastly, we have an Oshkosh outlet here and I stocked up at Christmas time. Jo is wearing a pair of floral overalls today from there. I couldn't believe the deals!! Woohoo Amelia will be one well dressed little girl.

Angela, you make me laugh!! I can totally commiserate. I changed a blow out in the back of the pick up on our way home and it was EVERYWHERE!! Howling dog, check, food all over, check. Josephine LOVES being in the front seat of the truck. All those buttons to push and play with that getting her back in her car seat takes an act of god. 

I do hope Ethan feels better soon. Pool little guy. Jo still has a lingering cough and its been over a month. 

AFM, Well I whimped out and went home early from work yesterday. I was asleep by 9 and woke up at 7. 10 hours of sleep and I feel human again. DH got a contract he had bid on and now has a good amount of work lined up for the spring. THANK GOODNESS!! So Mexico is back on. We may have to settle for Puerta Vallarta instead off the new city, but a beach is a beach and I won't complain. Not when I was afraid it wasn't going to happen at all. Now I just have to make sure I can go when DH is free. We're going to try for the second week in April. I think it will be ok, but the ski area may still be open and that usually means no go. But the last week is so slow I'm thinking it will be ok. Fingers crossed. 

Steph and Beth , hope our mamas are doing well.

Have a good Tuesday!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Angela, one more thing . . . Jo usually sleeps well in pack and play. Last year she had a crib at the hotel in Mexico. We will request one again and take blankets and sheets from home so it smells like home. Quick question . . . Is Ethan in a toddler bed yet or a crib? Reason I ask is that's an option, giving her her own bed. But she tosses and turns so much I would be afraid she would fall out. Any thoughts? 

Thanks Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna Ethan is still in his crib... I'm in no hurry to get him out as I fear he will never go to sleep when he can get up and play with things lol! Think it depends on whether you think she would stay put for you... Id go for the crib if hotel has one


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just wanted to ask...What are you feeding your totts for meals? I'm just trying to plan meals ahead of time. I don't want her to get bored so I thought I'd ask what everyone does for breakfast, lunch, dinner and snack time. So far so good here.

I'm still having some terrible muscular pain. I hope the massage works. I'm hurting pretty bad. Feel like I've been hit by a mack truck. Dr.'s don't know what it is so I'm left feeling like this hoping it will just let up. 

Well, back to watching Parenthood. The house looks like a storm blew in because baby bear has played hard all day. I'm too exhausted to pick up right now. I'll wait an hour. lol

Praying all is well and that those of you with illnesses start feeling better. 


Love ya'll!


----------



## rottpaw

Hugs rebekah, and I am so sorry for all that you dealing with! I hope they can get you some answers...and that the massage helps. A massage sounds heavenly right now and you have got me thinking about getting one myself this weekend!

For meals, Ethan usually eats: cheese cubes, fruit and veggie pouch, cereal or toast and milk for breakfast; rotisserie chicken, veggies and a starch at lunch and dinner is either the same type of thing as lunch, or it's some of what we are having. Occasionally gets a peanut butter sandwich or cheese sandwich at lunch, depending on what he has eaten earlier in the day. For lunch and dinner, veggies might be broccoli, corn, peas, carrots, green beans etc. he likes berries and eats those at breakfast sometimes. Snacks are usually goldfish, Annie's snack crackers, peanut butter crackers or puffs. He gets 3-4 bottles a day still, around 4-6?oz each. I just haven't got him off of bottles yet. He really likes his bottles and will drink water from a sippy but mostly ignores milk in a sippy. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks Angela,

Funny you mentioned it..Amelia drinks water from sippy cup but refuses milk in it as well. I've had friends freak out over getting off the bottle at 15 months and so I was thinking she was behind. Hearing Ethan is still on the bottle it just tells me that they are where THEY need to be. Even Doug said she's not ready, when she is, she'll drink it from sippy cup. It IS good to hear this though.

Hm, I haven't given her cheese other than melted in pasta. I may do that next then. She had pasta and meatballs with peas today. Homemade. I'm getting back into meat again. I've been wondering if this could also be an issue. I STILL plan to eat more vegetable dishes....I'm just not sure vegan is right for ME. Maybe I'll try it again once I actually lose weight, however I tend to do better on a low carb diet.

Oh how I PRAY the deep therapeutic massage works. I'm in a LOT of pain right now. Mainly between the shoulder blades. Pain on my side and still have the tingling. I noticed it as I was picking up Amelia and dancing with her for an hour. I just feel weak and in pain. I have a lot of things to weed out but Vitamin D, B and the vegan thing has crossed my mind. Help me Rhonda. lol

hope your all doing well. I'll get there. I think it's time I focus on the positive and as some of you have said, cut myself some slack. 

How are you ladies doing with morning sickness?? 

It's freezing here and we have lots of snow and are getting more overnight. Brrr. Waiting for Doug and then we'll snuggle with some comedies.


----------



## rottpaw

Bek Ethan LOVES cheese. On things, in things, by itself... He is a cheese fanatic lol! Mostly he gets real cheese like Cabot, which I prefer him to eat and I cook with it a lot, but he also eats American cheese occasionally. I buy the blocks of Cabot and cut it to size myself, as I think the bagged ones are too large in size for him yet. 

I hope the massage helps. Re: food, I could never do without meat and dairy and literally think I would find it mentally depressing as well as not a good diet for me. Vegan may work fine for Doug but may not be right for YOU. :thumbup: I will pray you figure out what is best for you! There is a saying here in the south - If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all! 

So good to read your banter it cheered me up tons. My boss just called and was a total Bitch (sorry for cussing but there is no other word for it). And she was this way right off the bat with NO reason. Just put me in a sour mood. But reading your lovely posts has lifted my spirits!! 

MA, JO was forced to go sippy cup due to day care (grrrrr), but still loves her bottle and we use it for bedtime, naps, and when feeling bad. She prefers it. For food breakfast is usually yogurt, banana, and milk. Lunch: some kind of protein, usually Turkey, fruit ( raspberries or strawberries are her favorite) and veggie ( she loves carrots, green beans and broccoli.) Dinner is some chicken usually( or whatever we're having), a veggie and fruit for dessert. Cheese, cheddar is a FAVORITE!! She is a cheese-a-holic. Snacks, fruit packs, graham crackers, gold fish. She drinks a lot of milk! She's a milk-a-holic too. Especially when she feels bad or is teething. 

Hope you feel better!! So sorry you a feeling so poorly. 

Angela, yes I think keep her in her crib too. And good to know Ethan is still using a bottle, I'm with MA, some people are fanatic about getting off bottle at 15 months, but she's not ready. How is Ethan feeling? How's the cold?

AFM, still struggling with this stomach thing. Woke up last night around3:45 nauseous. Feeling better now though. Good news . . . Booked Mexico trip!! Woohoo, and bit financial bullet and went the adventure route. Man I hope I don't regret it. Anyway, something to look forward to, get me though these winter days. Which aren't that bad, it's almost 70 in Denver today. MA, send me some of that snow will ya?

Hope everyone has a good day, I'm determined to kick the crappy mood my boss got me in. Yuck! 

Happy hump day! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Angela, I have to say that it IS depressing with no meat or cheese. Half my family is Italian (moms side) the other half is Irish/English. So meat and potatoes as well as loads of cheese and meat. :rofl: I just can't do it! I'm also getting a bit frustrated because I'm finding I have to make two dishes. The other day I made two batches of chili. One with beef the other with beans and veggies. While THAT dish wasn't two bad (I just split it in half) some days I'm making two totally different dishes. I'm a homemaker so I consider this part of my job, however it sometimes gets tedious. 

An update on Doug...He IS eating more. I still don't think he's "getting" it though. NOW he's just loading up on carbs. ((sigh)) Last Saturday we went out and met my aunt for brunch. He ordered oatmeal with raisons, home fries and a bagel. :wacko: How is it that I'm the fat one and I consider myself to eat a healthier diet than most in my life?! :shrug: 

As I sit here ,Doug is getting the car tire checked yet again. That's the 3rd time in two months. These are new tires and they are supposed to be top of the line 100,000 mile warranty. Yet they keep saying nothing is wrong with it. Same tire, same side. :wacko: He's missing time at work and I have to say he's missed quite a bit with the last few times not to mention the time he took off for taking me to the hospital. I'm afraid they'll fire him if he keeps this up. Granted this is nothing he can really do with any of the situations he's been late or absent but for a nurse on a cardiac unit, he's relied upon. We also NEED him to keep his job. Praying they don't get tired of him and that things start to calm down on our end with "emergencies" as his boss and the nurses have all been over and above great with working with him.

Also Amelia went right in for her afternoon nap. No fights and it's already been an hour. WOOHOO. I get PEACE!

I go on FB just to check in on my sisters in law and lurk but not been on as much. I'm actually liking the peace between that and the t.v. being turned off. In fact, I've been listening to the radio a bit more and have been hooked on talk radio at 5pm. I take that time to just relax, play with Amelia and make dinner. Doug has been letting me sleep in during the mornings. It's such a special thing he's doing for me. He takes Amelia out in the ergo with the Dogs and then does stretching with her. This morning he's said she raises her arms when he does. She really is quite cunning!

I started blogging again last night. Not sure where that will go as I really haven't blogged regularly since Homestead Blogger which no longer really exists since they changed the format and got hacked. I miss the old format and the women I learned from on there. I am SO GLAD we have this thread as you ladies have been such a blessing. Totally nicer format than most social media outlets.

I'm also getting back into couponing. Hopefully I can save us some money. Along with that I've started cleaning the craft room so I can get back in to quilting and my mom bought me a loom so I'm going to try my hand at looming this week.

Other than that, I'm bopping to old songs on the radio. "Your as cold as ice, your willing to sacrifice our love". Haven't heard that song in awhile. Oh how I miss the old days. lol I'm grateful for my husband and daughter though too so I wouldn't give these days up for anything. Hahaha

Anna, it's been funny here. We had no snow on the ground last week and now there's several feet. The guys across the street (teens and twenty somethings) had to park on their lawn because there was an off street law in effect for the plows. They got up and couldn't get their cars out. :rofl: Luckily one of their friends had a truck with a chain. It was quite comical watching them. Along with this has been the 9 degree chill though. I don't mind the snow...the freezing temps I could live without though. Thank God for the comfort of our own home!

Well, enough of my banter. Anna, praying for a better day! :hug: Congrats on the Vacay...can I hide in your luggage?


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Past few days have been hectic - charlie's office is moving down the street but there is SO much to do with his move and it keeps him at the office a bit later than normal and he brings tons of paper home to go through - he's been at that office for as long as he's been at the job - over 34 years! Much to go through! But they are moving on Friday so it should be over soon (then the unpacking begins!). 

We have our ultrasound tomorrow at 1pm!!! :happydance::happydance: super excited! Morning sickness is a beast but ok, same thing as last pregnancy. It should pass in a few weeks.

Been a pretty good day - made homemade chicken soup, chocolate chip cookies and cleaned up a bit. Poppy's been taking a little over 2 hour naps each afternoon, so I really get things done! Also worked more on an afghan for my sister, while watching an old Bette Davis movie - I LOVE LOVE LOVE old movies, esp Bette Davis! Today's movies are crap, I much prefer the old ones.

Anna - Yayayayayay on the vaca! how wonderful! I'm jealous but not in a mean-spirited way. I wish you sun, fun, and excitement! Have a cosmo for me, please! I'll raise a toast of cranberry juice, orange juice, and sprite to you (my favorite mocktail of choice these days). As far as bitchy co-workers (or bosses) - I've been there enough times to know that you just have to let it go in one ear and out the other with a fake smile plastered on your face! :haha: hugs! you will be on vaca soon!!!

Steph - hope you are feeling well!!!

Angela - hope Ethan is feeling better! What is it with kids and cheese?? :haha: Poppy loves cheese too - I break up little bits of cheddar cheese and he gobbles it up so fast! thinking of moving towards grilled cheese sandwich soon. Poppy refuses to drink water. Flat out refuses! My mom said none of us drank water either as babies! I know it will change one day so I keep trying.

I tried the kid yogurt but it kinda skeeved me out not having to chillit until opened. Poppy loves it but 2x has thrown up, so not sure if it was a coincidence or not. We are sticking with the freeze-dried yogurt bites, he does much better with those and chows down on them.

MA - I haven't said much on the whole vegan thing as every time I type something out to respond to it, it sounds too critical and that is not how I want to come across. :( (I actually have had this post up for awhile ready to submit but really don't want to hurt feelings or seem, well, bitchy. But I will post it with my apologies now if I crossed any lines.) But it doesn't sound like it's for you. It is SUCH a commitment for the rest of your life that you really really have to be 100% in it to win it. One of my friends is a dietician and she understands vegetarian but not vegan for most people. She feels you don't get enough proper nutrients and minerals from vegan as most people don't do it right - and she stresses to have a dietician counselor to help as you lose fat, but muscle mass as well, and that is not good. We have had many discussions on food as helping or hurting you, esp as I have a few autoimmune issues (celiac disease is something I have to be tested for yearly) and many foods can actually inflame you and cause more pain. Since my gluten tests are normal, she stresses moderation in EVERYTHING. Esp carbs and protein, even down to the times of days you eat them! but you need to do what you think is best - just you have to be happy with the choice. And you didn't seem happy with that choice. there are people who HAVE to go that route and do so, but to voluntarily choose it to be your way of life when you aren't fully committed to it, will lead to unhappiness and cheating on it, then actually cause remorse and sometimes depression about it. Moderation. go with that for awhile. When you make Doug his meal, steam a small chicken breast along with it and then you can share the veggies/sides! I hope nothing comes across as abrupt but I am trying to type fast and get my thoughts out while I have the minute!

As far as the tingling, I also get that due to one of my autoimmunes, and it sounds like it could be peripheral neuropathy (like mine is, caused by many different things) - which really shouldn't be ignored, esp with a chance of diabetes (not sure if you are at risk or have it, but worth checking). Hoping a massage will help with the back - maybe tension/stress? Warm bath or at least a heating pad may help too!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

oh boy, someone is clamoring to play and mommy has just enough energy left to sit on the floor and wrestle for a few minutes! I'll let you all know how the ultrasound goes - Charlie is convinced there are 2 in there, but I'm not buying it!:wacko: All I feel, when not nauseated, is like a little iron ball in my belly - which somehow translates to twins in sweetie's eyes!!!!!! :dohh::wacko::haha: Funny what makes people think certain things. Ok gotta go!

Hugs to you all!


----------



## rottpaw

Beth too funny that Charlie thinks it is twins! :haha: glad you are feeling as well as possible and can't wait for your ultrasound tomorrow! Typing w one hand, more later! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all,

I am still tryin to read through pages 470 and 471 as the nausea has hit and trying to read on my cell phone is for some reason making it worse.

Rebekah we give katelyn pancakes, eggs, French toast, regular toast, yogurt, bananas, berries, waffles, bacon sausage for breakfast. She will pouches for snack. She LOVES goldfish, graham crackers, pretzels, and Cheerios as a snack as well. Dinner she will have whatever we are eating. But she loves spinach retries beans green beans Mac and cheese. Im not going to lie she also likes pizza French fries and potato chips. We don't give them to her often. She had her first potato chip at my parents house and she likes them ever since. Basically if it is on our plates she wants to try it. 

Ok gotta go eat dinner speakin of food will check back later and will hopefully wont feel so sick.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh and like Ethan, katelyn likes cheese.


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!

In a much better mood today! And Beth you are right, in one ear out the other. Good news boss came around and was human to me by the end of the day.

MA, I'm with everyone else, sounds like vegan just didn't jive with you. Which is OK. We all have different bodies, with different needs. I think I've told you the story before of how I went vegetarian in the past but ended up eating less healthy. I was hungry for protein so I ate cheese, lots and lots of cheese. And at the risk of over stepping my bounds, I think Amelia would benefit from a diverse diet. I have no doubt she is well fed, you are a wonderful mother and take great pains to make sure she gets all she needs, but she may be like you, and need a little animal protein. Just a thought. 

On a different note, I've got the 80s station on at work today! Grooving to the oldies. Did you ever think the day would come when the 80s were considered oldies?? You sound in better spirits. 

Beth, woohoo for sonogram today! How far along are you? I am impressed that you made chicken soup and cookies! I am such a slacker. Twins??!!!! I have a friend that just had twins, and while the "idea" of them is fun, the reality of it scares the bejesus out of me!! However I have all fingers crossed all goes well. Hope you are feeling well today. Oh and old movies are my favorite!! Can I please Marry Carey Grant??? My favorite was Kathryn Hepburn. 

Steph, sorry the MS has you too, but sometimes it's a reassuring symptom. How's work going? Have you told any co-workers yet or your boss? Are you waiting to tell people? 

Angela, how are ya hon?

AFM, hanging in there. Still not 100% over the stomach bug, but ate a cheese burger last night and it was really good. I will admit a little secret here, I wonder if I'm pregnant. Probably not as it is really early in the tww for any symptoms, but my friend is going to give me a pregnancy test she has that she won't use, so if in two weeks I still don't feel any better and the witch disappears I'll have a test. I'm mix emotions about this. As you have all heard me lament I'd love another one, but as Jo gets older, more independent, almost out of diapers, I really wonder if I can go through it all again. I'm 41, I'd be 42 by the time the baby was born. Anyway, it's probably just a stomach virus thing and nothing more, however I am taking my folic acid just in case. 

MEXICO,!!!!! Thanks all yes I am very excited. MA, you are more than welcome in my suit case!! Now that we have a baby we tend to travel with everything and the kitchen sink. Back in the day DH and I went to Europe for 10 days on a ski trip with just two small carry-ons and two backpacks. Ahhh how times change. We really need to invest in some bigger luggage. Now begins the task of trying to figure out the whole bottle sippy cup thing when the water out of the faucet may not be entirely clean. It's a really nice hotel, but . . . Jo has gotten better at drinking out of a straw, so we may by pass sippy cup for the trip in favor of a straw and get disposable bottles for night time. A couple of weeks ago I was in Denver at my favorite second hand kids store and they had a $1 sale. So I bought some summer play clothes to take for her. She has no summer clothes for her current size. 

Anyway, I babble, hope everyone has a good day! 
Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - we are getting ready to head off to the doctors!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

anna - I'm 7 weeks along, or so I think - I will find out specifics today if I miscalculated!:haha::haha: As far as the chicken soup goes - I have no shame in telling you how I cheated on it!!! On Sunday night I was too pooped to cook, so we bought a whole chicken from the store - you know the rotisserie one! So we had that fully prepared - Monday I made the leftover meat into a chicken pasta dish and then yesterday, it literally took me 5 mins to prepare the stock: took the carcass I kept in the fridge (made sure I kept the skin, it gives more flavor to the soup), added an onion I just quartered (even left the skin on it), couple of stalks of celery, I forgot the garlic, oops, oh well - didn't miss it, couple peppercorns and added enough water to just cover the bones. That was it. let it simmer without my stirring (I forgot!) for 4 hours, skimmed, added potatoes, canned carrots (I forgot the get them fresh the other day!), little salt and pepper, and some reserved meat from Monday night. Literally took 5 mins to throw it in the pot!!! Easy peasy! Don't think I slaved!!!!! The cookies - well I can make those in my sleep I make them soooo much. I don't even need to look at the recipe anymore :dohh:

Mexico sounds WONDERFUL. 8 degrees out right now and it is chilly chilly. Makes me wish I was at Mexico, or atleast curled up in front of a fireplace with a cocktail! I hear you on Carey - I'll take Humphrey Bogart any day!!!

ahhh, Charlie's home, gotta run! I'll be back after the ultrasound!

ohhhhh - and HUGS for you Anna with maybe pg!!!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - back from the ultrasound.

They say it's still too early to tell anything and my dates may be off. She saw the yolk sac but couldn't measure the fetal pole yet, so no heartbeat yet :( She said probably because my cycles are SO irregular (they are between 27-35 days) and my phases are different lengths it is hard to see anything yet. So we have to go back 2 weeks from today for another ultrasound.

I know it's not BAD news but I was so hoping to hear the heartbeat today :(


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies

Beth &#8211; Sorry, that the ultrasound didn&#8217;t go exactly as you wanted, and you probably are earlier than you thought. But when you go in two weeks it you&#8217;ll be able to hear the heartbeat and probably get a cute photo as well. But I know that you wanted to have all that stuff today and now you have to wait an two more weeks to see your new little one. As for making chicken noodle soup even the &#8220;cheat&#8221; method that you did was intense LOL. I really don&#8217;t know how you have the energy for all that. You amaze me every time you post. Man I wish I was more like you and cooked and sewed stuff. I like the idea of cooking and stuff, but then I get lazy and make whatever is easiest&#8230;that is of course if my husband is not cooking. Thank God I married a chef. Though I will say, I tend to do better on the weekends with cooking. I truly love your baking/cooking and sewing ability and one of these days I am going to get several of your recipes and try to make some stuff&#8230;maybe when I am on maternity leave&#8230;

Rebekah &#8211; Sorry to hear that you are still in pain and I hope that the massage eases it ( lovely anniversary present!). As for the tantrums that is normal at her age. Katelyn still has them every now and then, but most of the time I am able to distract her and get her to move on to something else. Normally it involves chasing the dogs around LOL. Oh and LOL on the Happiest Toddler. Oh and as for bottle, Katelyn drank her milk from a bottle (or nursed) until she was 20 ½ months. The bottle she stopped on her own for the most part. Around 18/19 months, I started giving her milk in a bottle in the morning and at night and then at 19/20 months she only got milk in a bottle at night. Then she just stopped wanting the bottle at night time. It did take her a minute to actually like drinking. I am with everyone else, add some cheese, bacon, and chicken back into your meals LOL. 

Anna &#8211; Glad you booked for Mexico! That is fantastic news. Which week did you book for? Man your weather is like the weather we have in California. No haven&#8217;t told anyone yet. Waiting until 1. Hear the heartbeat, and 2, done with 1st trimester. Just an FYI I was secretly hoping that you are pregnant as well. Don&#8217;t even worry about your age. I will be 40 when I have baby #2. A good friend of mine was 41 when she had baby #1 and she still wants another one. And another friend (all three of us were preggers at the same time) was 45 when she had her first and she still wants another. So don&#8217;t worry about your age! Yes, it is exhausting to think about the early months, but I just remember how fast it went and is still going! And with Jo, you can have a little helper ;-)! Well fingers crossed and I hear ya about packing everything under the sun when you travel. I, like you, went to London for a week and took small carry-ons. When I went to CO for Christmas I had people asking me if I was moving or going away for a month because of the amount of luggage. 

Angela &#8211; LOL on your trip details. We have not driven anywhere too far with the entire family (dogs and baby) and after hearing your story, I am not anxious too LOL. Please keep us posted on Ethan, hopefully he is doing better. 

AFM &#8211; well I feel bloated most of the day and the MS comes and goes &#8211; don&#8217;t know what that means. I was heading for lunch today and nearly throw-up in the parking lot, but then later I was ok. I will say, I am uncomfortable when I sit in a chair too long. I am also looking for day cares for Katelyn. My hubby is going back to work which is great, but also sad because he has been home with Katelyn all this time. I liked that he was home with her, but I know that he is ready to get back to work. So, I am looking at the YMCA near where I work. It has great reputation. There is also a day care at my church, however it is out of the way for me to go to work and for hubby so I am not sure that would be a good idea. I am also looking at Kindercare. I went to Kindercare as a kid and they are great, but they are pricey! Ideally, I would love to have her in the Disney Day Care which is right across the street from me, but we are still on the waitlist and probably won&#8217;t get off until late April/May. They told me after she turns 2. I am going to need to put this baby on the wait list now as opposed to waiting until I am done with 1st trimester! 

Anyway, that is all that is happening with me. We have busy weekends in February starting with the Super Bowl Sunday (my hubby cooks/smokes a bunch of food for a party at our church) and then Disneyland with the family and inlaws the following weekend. Well, I am going to try and leave work about 30 minutes early today. I will check back later. 

Hugs!
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Thank you! I have been feeding Amelia scrambled eggs for a couple weeks now and she's on 2% milk. I tried to feed us both chicken today but it didn't go so well. In all honesty I steamed it and it came out too tough. Amelia actually through it up. She didn't like it. I KNOW she'll eat meat because we fed her turkey for Thanksgiving.

I'm also giving her yogurt. She's getting veggies and fruits too but I told Doug it's time to put her on a "regular" diet. He's not all that happy but he's not apposing which is nice. It's working for him but I'm miserable. Before I take things out of Amelia's diet, I want to try her on them. What keeps coming to mind is my gram when she used to say, "everything in moderation". I'm willing to keep away from red meat which is what I did BEFORE and add back in fish, turkey, chicken and eggs as well as dairy and cheese. I'm going to try for less fat and sodium. Instead of using tons of butter like I grew up...get used to the natural flavor maybe add a little bit of sea salt and pepper. Exercise.

Well, we made the appointments. Yoga (which ended up being free for the first timers) in the morning, two massages, an acupuncture treatment for me which is covered by insurance and dinner somewhere. We're going to pack a lunch as well and have lunch somewhere in the middle then go into the waterfall jacuzzi. All in all, we saved quite a bit with free yoga and the insurance covering acupuncture. 

Calling fertility Office to start retesting the end of February and make sure I don't need provera. In the meantime...I'm going to try and eat better and exercise. It's SO HARD to get back into the swing of things. Maybe with eating meat again I'll start feeling better.

Anna, how lovely that would be if you too were pregnant. Let us know once you test. ((hugs))

Well, I'm pooped. I'm going to end here.


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick one liners from me as typing w one hand - pls forgive brevity! 

Beth honey a similar timing issue happened with Laura (Lavalux) and her twins were perfect. Your beta was good and yolk sac in proper place, so every reason to think things are fine. Try not to worry for the next two weeks though I know it is frustrating. :hugs: and yes as steph said you are a domestic goddess! I'm in awe! 

Anna I SO hope you are preggo too! I know how much you would love that! Mexico sounds fab and I'm so jealous! Do you test before your trip?

Bek I'm with everyone else. Eat what YOU enjoy. Let Doug do the same. And like Anna, I don't want to overstep but I absolutely think kids diets should not be restrictive! Let her try everything! On chicken, try a rotisserie one from grocery. Ethan eats them every week and goes crazy for them! lol!

Steph ms does come and go, no worries! And Daycare is definitely pricey! Take your time researching but disneys sounds awesome when you can get in there. :hugs:

We are getting better, slowly. Ethan is improving; I've been giving him some expressed breast milk to try to get him some antibodies. Seems to help him and helps me feel like breastfeeding is helping him too ( since I had so much guilt over having to quit it with him so early). My discipleship group leader brought us dinner today which was really sweet. I feel like I'm slowly getting a grip on things and a routine going, yay!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

Beth, so sorry the appointment didn't go as well as you had hoped. But like the rest have said I'm sure all is well, and more to look forward to in two weeks. I am just jealous you get one so early. Here my doctors don't do one until 12 weeks. As for chicken soup I hear ya on the rotisserie. They are great!! I'm going to the store tomorrow and am going to get one and maybe do the same. One of my favorite working dinners is a chicken in the crock pot with carrots, celery, garlic, onion, pepper corns, and sweet potato. Simmer all day and its fall apart tender. Plus lots of good stock for future soup. Maybe I'll do one of those this weekend too. Anyway, your domestic goddess abilities never cease to astound me.

Steph, LOL on the traveling to Colorado with all that luggage!! I'm sure we will look the same going to Mexico. Thank goodness bags fly free internationally on United. As for day cares, it can be the same here for wait lists. It's better now that there's one more, but there used to be just two in Breckenridge, and if you didn't get on a wait list the second you found out you were pregnant, then you were SOL. Best of luck!! And yes the cost is astounding for daycare. Without help from my parents both financially and the fact that they take her for a day and a half, we would have to seriously weigh weather or not I should be at work. 

MA, I'm glad Doug isn't fighting you on the food thing. I will agree that rotisserie chicken is also a favorite of Jos'. As for red meat, I agree with you, no need to go there unles she really loves it. I've actually tried to feed Jo steak and she has no interest in it which is just fine with me. We keep meat to chicken and fish which is best for her anyway. And we too do 2% milk. We have family history of heart disease so they say unless there's a health/ weight issue, 2% is fine. Kids get plenty of fats for proper brain development from other sources. I'm high fiving you on the exercise front. I actually like to exercise and I find myself really struggling. Tell ya what, we'll motivate each other . . . Today 30 minuets of something. Walking, dancing, whatever. I am trying to go to yoga tonight but if I don't make it I'll go to the pool. And your weekend sounds amazing!! Can I hide in your suitcase???

Angela, glad Ethan is on the mend. Also so nice someone brought you dinner. I am having dinner delivered to my friend that just had twins tonight. I would take it, but just having been sick I don't want to risk getting the babies sick. Take care !! Lots of hugs super mom!

AFM, well I feel much better today so no holding your breath on me being preggers. However both DH and Jo are still healthy and haven't gotten my bug. Hmmmmm. Angela, we travel to Mexico in April, so I would be almost out of first trimester if I were preggers. So I would know before I go. But I will state again, probably not preggers. Frustrated the scale isn't moving like I wish it would. I don't think I've lost anything in the last week or so. Probably due to the fact that while I cross country skied last weekend I haven't done any exercise since then. Also I have a hard time at night. My first instinct when I get home is to pour a glass of wine, and break out the cheese and crackers for a snack. One big glass of wine is 7 points, which is a lot!!! So I'm trying to figure out a way to curb my hunger. I need a late afternoon snack. I just really want to feel good about my body again. I know it sounds shallow, but I can't help it. Ok can I get any more whiney??? Yuck! Like I said, I'm going to do something tonight, get back on track. . . 

Well that's all from me, we have a confirmed case of influenza at daycare. It's actually the receptionist, but I can guess she got it from work. Fingers crossed it's an isolated incident. 

Happy Friday!!!
Anna

P.s. MA, I could use some pointers on coupons. I made my budget for the next few months, and it's tight. Any way I can stretch the grocery bill further would be great. Any pointers or words of wisdom you have please pass along.


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, I too love to coupon, just don't have time right now, but the site i use is www.southernsavers.com - you can learn a ton about methods there and especially how to play the CVS Game" and get tons free if there is a cvs pharmacy in breck. I love her site and I am sure someone similar covers your area. Happy couponing!


----------



## rottpaw

On the milk, poor Ethan has lost a pound due to recent sickness and teething, so today we are starting to put heavy cream in his (already whole) milk! Here's hoping it helps, because he won't touch pedia sure. :-(

And speaking of milk, I have a viciously clogged duct (or three) today and am practically jumping out of my skin anytime I have to hold baby or Ethan to my chest. Ow, ow, ow! Some days, bottle feeds look better and better :wacko:


----------



## pablo797

Angela, thanks for the web site info I will check it out especially since I just blew my budget! I got on line (mistake) and was looking up umbrella stroller for tall people. I'm 5'8 and DH is 6'2. Regular umbrella strollers are for people 5'4. So anyway couple of clicks on amazon later and I spent $60.00 on a new umbrella stroller for Mexico. Granted we need it, wouldn't travel without it, but I seem to have no control over my impulse shopping!! 

And poor boobies!! I am sorry! BFing is so great until its not, and then it's really not!! Warm compress? I can't remember what they recommend for blocked ducts. Lots of hugs! 

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

This will be really quick since I am at work:

We are gonna look at Kindercare, YMCA, and the place where my SIL takes her daughter. Though I will say, I am not too keen on that place as from the stories she tells me it doesn't sound all that great, but I won't be a snob. I will give it is proper due diligence. 

When it rains it pours (actually it is raining here in So. Cali) Yesterday I mildly complained about MS and today it is here with a vengeance! Been sick most of the day and smells from the places I go make it worse! Went to lunch and could smell everything! YUCK! but I am better now that I ate...not much. Hoping when I go home and eat some fruit that will help. 

Angela - for the clogged duct(s), normally they unclog when the baby breast feeds, but yes, warm compress does help as well. You can also get a bowl and fill it with warm water and put your boob in it. If that doesn't work, this may sound gross, but have your husband try to unclog it...just saying...

Anna - I think if you have a glass of wine two or three days out of the week that should be fine. IT is hard to stop cold turkey with certain foods and drinks. 

Rebekah - Glad that DOug is on board with Amelia's dietary choices. I used to not give Katelyn and red meat, but as I said, she will come over and want to eat whatever is on our plates. She used to not like steak or ground beef (or ground turkey for that matter), but now she eats it. She still likes chicken the best followed by spaghetti (or any pasta with a marinara sauce) LOL. 

Ok gotta run. Will check back later!

Hugs Beth hope you are well!

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela,

Have you put your booby under hot water in the shower? I used to sit in the hot shower and push downward on the clogged breast. After several minutes of working it out in the hot water, it would start feeling better and work as usual. Is Reece taking enough in? Do you need to pump for a bit after you get it unclogged?

Anna, Angela is right...there are some great websites out there. I for one like For The Momma's. She goes through regular coupons from Coupons.com and your local papers and will match them up at places like Walmart, Target, CVS, Walgreens, etc. I LOVE it! During black friday she has all the deals with coupons. I was quite surprised. My sil is AWESOME at it. Of course at some places like CVS I have to actually buy the stuff. She'll come home with junk food and odds n ends for gift baskets at free or virtually free. I LOVED the basket she gave me one year however the food for OUR home ....eh, not so much! Toilet paper, light bulbs, diapers, etc....fine. It IS a full time job. I used to mail each company I bought items from for coupons. Now it's become a task. We used to make out though. I'm "re-learning" the newer techniques as there's so MAJOR crazy couponer's out there. :rofl:

Steph, so sorry your feeling down in the dumps. :hugs: You ladies all came to mind and I found myself praying for each one of you today. Brought a smile to my face. 

Well, I think Amelia was teething today. She was inconsolable and here's something odd. She moved her face REALLY hard back and forth against mine and opened her mouth on my chin and cheek. Now I'm not sure if that was her way of kissing me (I was kissing her while consoling her) or if this was just a way to calm herself during the pain. Doug said, "that's new". Yup. She's been doing it the past couple nights but alarmed me today as she did it several times whilst crying. My guess is this is comforting to her as those teeth come in. I also had snot in my hair which caused my hair to stick to my cheek. :rofl: I'd never take these moments away. I waited 10 years for this! :lol:

Well, went to my appointment with the pump rep. She helped a great deal tweak my pump. Why is it the Dr.'s haven't a CLUE how the heck to use it?? They change my pump numbers but they really are making things harder on me. She looked at my pump and asked me if I was stressed! :rofl: I've been testing my sugars and bolusing FOR the machine because the numbers the Dr.'s put in were WAY too low. Now keep in mind I had one half hour training session with a rep when I was pregnant with Jackson and that was it. All the Dr.'s had NO IDEA what numbers to base my pump on so "I" was guessing which honestly was a risky move because I could have ended up in coma's several times. Luckily I knew I'm great insulin resistant...but I can't say as though all the ups n downs were good for my heart.

NOW she's added the numbers well and raised up my basal (long lasting all day insulin) as well as the bolus insulin before meals. Aside from a 300 number which was alarming (I started crying thinking I was doomed) My numbers have been better that they have been in MONTHS. So we'll see. 

Downside: She said be prepared to gain weight. ((sigh)) My body won't be working off those keytones and the pump will actually be working FOR me so of course the insulin will be stored as fat.

I spent most of the day looking for fitness classes Doug and I could go to. There are a small few. Today one that I hoped would be hopeful ended up scaring me. The guy was OBVIOUSLY juicing. Not MY kind of juicing but using Steroids. His eyes were blood shot, he was acting REALLY weird and just made me nervous. My husband thought it was pretty clear he was on steroids. It was the cleanest facility and newest weight training equipment. SO SAD.

The other one is too expensive and way too far. So now I'm stuck doing walk away the lbs here at home (which at least is something) and my own weights here. I guess if I can prove to myself I can stick to it for 3 months, I'll then go to a weight training class. Until then, I'm going to have to show some self control and work my bum off. It's hard to push myself. 

We walked a bit today. Tomorrow I'll be walking away the lbs. 

It's been FREEZING here. 9 degree's again. :wacko: I cannot even tell you how this feels. Our door locks froze in our car. Doubled up on Amelia and I put one of the quilts over her stroller to keep her warm. Of course mittens and hats. Wouldn't have gone out had we not had appointments. We would have stayed at home.

Well, have a GREAT weekend everyone!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls for the tips / yesterday about 3 I started running a fever a d by 4:30 it was climbing so fast I could hardly function and called the on call dr. Mastitis. My whole boob is bright red and feels like a baseball. I got two doses of my antibiotic in yesterday and slept okay after waking for more Tylenol. Will be resting as much as possible this weekend.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh Angela, so sorry. How painful. Yes! Get some rest and get well. :hugs:



Not much going on here really. Amelia is teething and has been grumpy all day long. Wouldn't it just be that she was playing...walking AROUND the wooden chest we use as a coffee table..she was laughing and carrying on when I hear a THUMP. She somehow hit her mouth and just under the top front tooth started bleeding. Luckily she didn't chip anything but she was hurting. We had to call daddy to make her feel better. She kept screaming DADDY. Poor little bitty. She finally got to sleep. ((sigh)) I hate when our baby's hurt! Hopefully tomorrow will be okay for her.

Take care Angela! Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Rebekah, I'm so sorry about Amelia's tooth/bump. Owie!

Well, our situation has gotten so pitiful we are calling in my MIL for support. She arrives tomorrow and thank God, bc hubby has jury duty this week :dohh: On top of mastitis, I now have a chest cold and the poor baby has it too... Not sure who got it first or where the @[email protected]"&[email protected]" it came from. Insert curses from every language and then some here. :hissy: :brat: :hissy: :brat: Grrrrrr! I literally haven't left the house in a week since we got home from vacay. I have tried SO hard to keep this poor baby from illnesses this early and damned if he isn't sick twice already before he is ten weeks old!!! You can't make this stuff up and I am so freaking frustrated (and grumpy, sorry). At least Ethan seems to be mending; now i just pray he doesn't get this latest. :(


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

Angela, so sorry you and baby are so sick! How's the boob? You just can't catch a break can you? Hugs to everyone in your house!!

MA, poor little and her owie. Hope Amelia is on the mend. Good for you for doing something, I have failed miserably!! And thanks for the coupon tips too. Went to the store yesterday and came in under budget!!! 

AFM, well DH is out of town this weekend so it's me and Jo and unfortunately she too is miserably sick with terrible head cold and fever. Poor little. She actually seems in good spirits, just a bit quick to get fussy. I'm making home made chicken soup inspired by Beth and Jo's cold. However I roasted my own chicken. Like to use organic chicken and the rotisserie ones at our grocery store aren't. You'll probably laugh, but I've never roasted a chicken before. I've done chicken a hundred ways, but never roasted. I couldn't figure out why it didn't look like I thought it should when it was done, then I cut into it and realized I had roasted it upside down, with the back up. Ahh well . . . Tastes ok, not great, any advice?? But it will make good soup. Roasted a lot of veggies with it including some sweet potatoes, my new favorite super food. Well the dog barked and it sleeps to have woken baby, so m off . . . Have a good Sunday!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Oh Angela. :hugs: Everything gets that much more intense when we're not feeling our best. If I remember correctly this happened when Ethan was born too. This meaning him getting sick a lot. I'm sure Reece will be okay to spite how little he is he has parents that are giving him all that they can. The pain you feel from mastitis isn't helping either on top of the illnesses you and reese are dealing with. Praise God for MIL's! (((PRAISE))) Maybe you'll be able to get some rest as mil takes care of things. A little rest can provide miracles. Praying God would touch your family and your home, heal all illness and provide strength through the healing process which I pray is swift. Praying also for Ethan's immune system to stay strong and healthy to fight another cold/flu. You just try and rest dear friend. ((hugs))


Anna, I also went out and bought ingredients for chicken soup! :rofl: It's FRIGID temps here so I needed comfort food. Very funny about the roast chicken. Live and Learn. Roasting chicken is something I DO know how to do. I like rubbing the skin with olive oil slightly and adding chunks of garlic just under the chicken breast. Try and slide a knife just under the skin (gently or you'll tear the skin) Then add the garlic salt and pepper to the top as desired. I sometimes go a bit further and cut half a lemon and some rosemary and thyme which I soak in water for a few minutes gently wipe dry so that it will provide a nice steam inside the bird. To make it crispy on the outside I will turn the oven up to 425 for 1 and 1/2 hours with a 6lb chicken. Let it sit for about 15 minutes before cutting. You should have a nice golden crispy chicken. You also want it moist to the taste as well. You will probably have to tweak it a bit since your on an elevation I'm assuming.

Amelia is doing just fine today. Phew! I was concerned about her tooth so once she went to sleep I used a night light to look at it. No chip thank goodness and she seems to be doing well today. Also her temper is at bay and no inconsolable crying all day from the teething.

I seem to be feeling SO MUCH BETTER since starting back on meat. Granted, yesterday I ate chocolate because I was flipping stressed but even yesterday my sugars were somewhat under control. Today slightly higher but I'm satisfied with feeling good. Making soup as I said so it will be a lovely night.


Anna, glad you were able to save somewhat. You can go REALLY nuts. I'm trying to understand how my sil does it. Again, like you we buy a lot of fresh produce and hardly any processed foods so much of our foods don't get coupons. We try the farmers markets but they don't even compare to our Wegman's Market here. Price Chopper does triple coupons which is AWESOME. If you have coupons you can triple them up to 1.00. I'm loading up on cans of veggies to put away in case of emergencies. While they have more sodium than I'd like, I have found that green giant has cans that have low sodium or no sodium which I've purchased with coupons.

If you have time on the weekend start reading some coupon sites to explain how to double, triple and even get freebies. To me it's a full time job so expect not to do it all since you do work outside the home and need that family time but at least it will give you some tips to get the best deals.

Well, Love to you all!


----------



## Vivienne

Never fear I am still here!!!:wacko: 

Congratulations Steph on the :bfp:!!!! I am so wanting another but must wait til after the wedding :wedding:
Oh and yes grommets are teeny tiny tubes to ventilate ears and prevent fluid build up.

Angela all I can say is flip, just flippity flip flip what a ride your poor family is on!:cry:

Anna it would be fab if you were preggers! I work at place called The Warehouse Ltd, sort of like Target, red and black uniform, huge range of goods, plenty to waste your money on :dohh:

Beth I just love Poppy's hat, Callum lives in hats, wears them to bed, the dinner table, shower :dohh::dohh:
You are so amazing with all you do for your family!!

MA, miss you on facey :hugs: I feel for you with bumps and bruises. Callum is so clumsy he is often covered in marks. People must think we are whacking him!:dohh:

AFM We have a fun new bedtime routine, it's called I refuse to go to sleep unless you are in the room or are holding me. Otherwise I will scream and cry for an hour :dohh: I cannot believe we are here again. We haven't a clue as to what started it. At daycare he falls asleep almost straight away!!
Ay curumba.

I am flying solo this week, Chris is in Australia for a conference. It is nice having the bed to myself but so far I've had to share it with Callum and the cats, who, can make themselves three times their mass when on a bed??????

Have realised there are only 11 months til wedding and I must push on with plans. Usually I am very good at organising things but for some reason the thought of organising this, is just terrifying me silly!!

Oh and I may just gloat a little and say we are having a run of 28 plus Celsius days here and I am sitting here wearing a singlet top and shorts :winkwink:

Well I might try and sleep


----------



## Vivienne

I meant to say on the subject of food, Callum eats in swingabouts, one day like a lion next day like a bird and he doesn't 'do' veges.:dohh:

Breakfast is me first for an appetiser both boobs then weetbix or ricies yoghurt and fruit, water and milk. Water from a water bottle with a straw and milk from a normal cup with handles. He likes to use the same mugs as us for milk.
Snacks are fruit (into pears, grapes, kiwifruit, oranges this week), raisins, cheese, meat, crackers, cottage cheese. Lunch, sandwiches or rolls with ham or chicken, cheese, Vegemite (a yeast spread that sounds horrific and looks worse but is full of iron and B vitamins and tastes delish) or a scone. No peanut butter or muesli bars at daycare though as there are allergies at the daycare. 
Dinner is usually what we had the night before as we eat late. Mince, pasta, chicken, (there are always vegetables which get a quick chew and usually removed from mouth and put back tidily on the tray! So cute!), pork, sausages. I'll try anything, if he eats he eats if not I give him the option for some fruit and a yoghurt and he usually eats that. He won't starve!

Teething sometimes quells the appetite and his ear infections also make him only want boobs. There is usually a boob feed before bed too. No sign he wants to stop so I'll just keep going. I kind of feel proud after persevering for so long that we are still going strong :blush:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Been a long weekend - I told someone about what happened with the ultrasound and she said it probably is a miscarriage and they are just waiting 2 weeks to see if I need a D&C or something. :shrug::shrug::shrug: This is going to be a very LONG 2 weeks! It wasn't something I wanted to hear so now, of course, I'm freaking out about it.

Viv - I'm so happy for your upcoming wedding! We just celebrated our 2nd wedding anniversary and I remember all too well how fast it creeps up! I planned/paid for the whole thing myself so I know it can be a challenge! Good luck and I'm sure it will be a great time if you just focus on the two of you! :flower::flower::flower::flower:

Steph - hoping you are feeling better!!! this morning sickness is a beast, isn't it! And if I have a hubby who was a chef, I wouldn't make a thing!!! but poor charlie can microwave a mean meal but that's about it! I have to cook, otherwise we'd have chips and marie callendar frozen meals all the time! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Anna - not to worry on the upside down chicken! I do one part-way like that! (see below!) It gets more moist breasts, so it wasn't Wrong! Good for you for going organic! I think about it, but when I buy the rotisserie chicken, I'm usually too pooped/stressed to find organic!! :dohh: :haha: But I applaud you for wanting to go organic, I really should be doing more of that!

I roast a whole chicken almost every week. There are 2 ways we like the best, regular and honey roasted. For both I love love love thyme with chicken! for the regular:
liberally salt/pepper the inside cavity. Stuff cavity with a whole bunch of fresh thyme (leave on stems), 1 lemon halved, and 1 whole head of garlic (not individual cloves, the WHOLE head) that I slice in half crosswise. I liberally spread a mix of olive oil and melted butter over the skin and liberally sprinkle with salt/pepper/little more chopped thyme (dried is ok here too). I usually (but not always) place on bed of veggies - carrots, fennel, onions (but I don't eat them afterwards - too oily from the chicken juices, they go in veggie stock later). Roast 1.5 hours, let rest about 20 min covered, enjoy! (use the 20 mins to get the other sides ready!)
For the honey one:
I stuff the cavity with lemon, thyme and onion (rather than garlic). Then for the outside, mix olive oil and honey (1 part honey to 3 parts oil) and more chopped thyme and spread on top - then salt & pepper it. I don't do this one over veggies. Roast breast side down (see!!!!) for about 40 mins (back is golden), take out, flip over, baste with drippings, and roast for 20-30 mins more. done!

I have done the smearing under the skin like Rebekah, but usually just on breasts on the bone with skin as it needs more oomph. Sometimes, I'll cut slits in the skin and let it soak in that way too. But I find using my fingers is the best way to separate skin from flesh, the knife, I'd be poking out the skin! I can ease my fingers in and get my whole hand in there to massage it away! 

Angela - SO sorry on the mastitis! That is SOOO painful! Hoping it lets up soon. I got thrush right afterwards, so I lived on that APNO cream! Hoping all is well this week!

AFM - well, Poppy is going to be a year next week!!!! amazing! Planning 2 birthday parties both with same theme - prince's 1st b-day! even have a crown! And he has found stairs! ALL he wants to do when daddy is home is climb up the stairs (he doesn't with me!). And he climbs ALL the way to the top!!! and I shouldn't say climb.....he doesn't go up on his knees. Nope, not my boy, he plants his foot flat on the step, leans forward, bites the next step up (!!!!) and pulls himself up to plant the other foot flat on the step. No climbing for him, he wants to Walk up the stairs!!! Sometimes, he grab on to the balusters (you know, those spindles on the staircase) and pulls up rather then biting the carpet! Such a cutie!!!

Well, munchkin is stirring, hoping he stays down a little more so I can get some laundry done. Hugs to you all!


----------



## pablo797

Happy Monday ladies!
Beth posted...
"Been a long weekend - I told someone about what happened with the ultrasound and she said it probably is a miscarriage and they are just waiting 2 weeks to see if I need a D&C or something. This is going to be a very LONG 2 weeks! It wasn't something I wanted to hear so now, of course, I'm freaking out about it."

OMG!! I can not believe someone would say that!! What a cold and heartless thing to say!!!! Don't listen to them AT ALL!!! You are still experiencing MS, so I'm sure all is just fine. What a total dumbass!!! Let me tell you what I really think....

Vivienne, so good to hear back from you. Wedding planning can be a bear, and expensive!! Plus all the family drama . . . Anyway just remember what it is all about and elope!! Ok not really, but in the end it's about you and DH, and your love for one another and all else is fluff. So glad all is well and I am so jealous of your weather. Sounds heavenly!! And I am totally with you on getting the whole bed to yourself! Such a nice treat. And if its any consolation, dogs are the same as cats. We have a king size bed. Somehow Dante can take up more than half. Why do they have to lay width wise??!! 

Beth, thanks so much for the cooking advice and recipes. Quick question what temp do you cook your bird? I've seen everything from 325-425. I would like a golden brown bird. Happy birthday to little poppy!!! Such a big man now. And stairs, yes we struggle too. Time for baby gates. On organic, I buy what I can and afford. I don't go crazy. I focus on meat and some veggies, but sometimes I have to also weigh where it comes from. If its shipped from holland, is it better to buy the organic from holland or something grown in Colorado but not organic? In that instance I go local. Smaller footprint and supports local farmers. Never easy. Point is, I do what I can but don't beat yourself up or go crazy. There is a list of fruits and veggies they call the dirty dozen. These are the most important to get organic. Start there. 

MA, thanks to you too for the chicken advice. Our altitude can mean slightly longer cooking times, but it's baking that really gets affected. Even high altitude recipes are for like 5,000ft. Well we're at almost 10,000ft. Anyway, I will, give the roasting thing another shot. On the coupon front, yes I agree I don't buy too much processed food so I find not much of what I buy goes on sale. And I don't have the time to go crazy, but maybe start slow and see what I can do. Every little bit helps. 

Angela, how are things? How are you feeling? How's the boob? How are the boys, especially the baby? Have reinforcements arrived?

AFM, not much to tell. DH got back last night so it was nice to have two sets of hands. Jo had a rough night but the cold seems to be better and she is feeling great. It's cold and grey here, yuck. Thank goodness Mexico is booked. 

Love to all!! Anna


----------



## pablo797

One more quick thing . . I'd been doi g pretty well staying committed to WW, then yesterday a cute little Girl Scout came over and DH bought $50.00 worth of cookies!! Seriously!!?? How is a girl supposed to turn down a thin mint?? And their 2 points a pop!! Ok rant over ...


----------



## rottpaw

Super fast post girls but hope to write more later when my mil arrives to backstop me. Man, I need HELP in a bad way right now! Details to follow, but real quick -

BETH honey whoever said that needs a slap! Their intentions may have been good, but how insensitive! To be fair, anything is always possible BUT based on your history so far, your first beta and your continued normal symptoms (plus no bleeding), I think it is MOST likely totally fine, sweetie! Please try not to stress. That is why I mentioned Laura's story to you. They scared her to death and today, two perfectly healthy babies! I really think if there had been a reason for concern, your sonographer would have said something to you. Try not to worry! Can your dr do another beta in the meantime to give you some peace of mind? I would request one!


----------



## pablo797

Oh Angela, are you ok?? Should I get on a plane?


----------



## rottpaw

Anna you are sweet! :kiss: my mother in law just arrived and thank God! It's the cold on top of the mastitis, plus sick baby that is doing me in!


----------



## pablo797

Glad back up has arrived!! Hope you can tAke care of yourself and maybe get a nap?? Lots and lots of healing hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

This is really quick and I will respond to everyone else later:

Beth - please don't listen to your friend! Yes, it could be anything like Angela said, however speaking from experience, they would not wait two weeks. THey would have run your blood that day to run your number and then had you come back in about two days to see if it was getting higher or lower. I would definitely call your Dr and speak with her about it. 

Will write back soon!

Love,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Viv &#8211; Good to hear from you! Glad to hear that Callum is doing well and that the weather is nice where you are! As for breast feeding, I nursed Katelyn until she was 20 ½ months so good on ya LOL. Also, thanks for clarifying what grommets are! I also know what you mean about the little ones tripling their mass whilst in your bed! You have plenty of time to start organizing wedding. It is ok to push stuff off for another month LOL. You gave birth, organizing a wedding will be a piece of cake! ;-)

Angela &#8211; I am so sorry to hear that you have Mastitis and a cold on top of that! Poor thing. I hope that Reece is starting to feel better. Glad that your MIL is going to be there to help you. That is awesome that she does that. My MIL lives about 5 miles from us and Katelyn only sees her when there is a family gathering. 

Anna &#8211; good for you for roasting your first chicken! I have never roasted a chicken either. Very cool of all you mommies out there making Chicken soup! I am envious. I am just so tired/lazy that I just don&#8217;t see myself making soup anytime soon. On the coupon front, I am with you. I have watched the extreme couponing show and those folks are buying 30/40 of 1 item to get it for free. They have redone rooms in their homes to store it all. To me it is a step below hoarding. Because seriously, do you really need 75 pumps of hand soap? But I am all for learning some tricks and saving some money! Glad to hear that Jo is feeling better. I know you are counting down the days to Mexico. Please have a drink or three for me! Oh and on the GS Cookie thing if you have more than 1 refrigerator, put some in the freezer of the one you use least so that way, you forget about it for a months&#8230;easier

Beth &#8211; YAY on Prince Poppy&#8217;s 1st birthday! How exciting. Be thankful that he only wants to the stairs with your hubby because there is nothing more exhausting then climbing up and down stairs (good exercise though LOL).

Rebekah &#8211; sorry it has been so cold! Hope that Amelia is doing ok with the teething and glad that her front tooth is not chipped! Also glad that you are feeling better now that you are back to eating meat! YAY!!!

AFM &#8211; I have been feeling like a sloth lately. Saturday, I literally was so tired I wanted to cry. Katelyn woke up at 6:30am and I got up with her. My husband has just started a new job at this restaurant in Hollywood and had to work from 11-7pm. Well I put her down for a nap around 12:45 and then made me some lunch and took a nap with her! I was too tired to make dinner and ended up ordering a pizza. I literally fell asleep while putting Katelyn to bed and by 9:15 I was in the bed asleep. I am still stressing out and probably will until I see the Dr, but I am trying to have happy vibes! In the meanwhile, I am going to have to do something to get my energy level back up! I am re-reading the things you can and cannot eat and apparently, bagged salad and spinach is on the list. Don&#8217;t remember if it was on the list before. Oh well. Katelyn has been super clingy, but oh so cute! I am just more and more in love with her every day. She just amazes me at the new phrases she says or funny little faces she will make. She was watching Sesame Street and they were making faces and now she will stick her fingers in her mouth and show her teeth and make a monster face. Sooo cute! Every week it is something new. It is also weird that she will be two years old in 2 ½ months! MAN has the time flown. 

Well I better get back to work, though I would love to take a nap. Good news is my boss is out of town for the next two weeks so I may be able to take a little bit of a longer lunch, but we will see. 

JULES!!! We miss you, what are your plans for Gabby&#8217;s bday?

Hugs to you all
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beth, Okay, I'm flipping MAD! Who in Gods green earth would say such a thing?!

Here's my take on this. As Angela and Anna said, your still having symptoms. If it were a miscarriage you wouldn't HAVE the Morning Sickness. At this stage you would be miscarrying. Secondly.....I have seen it over and over and over again where the fetal heartbeat wasn't seen and several women gave up. Some who's Dr.'s new enough to monitor another couple weeks or so and some Dr.'s who needed a slap in the head who recommended D&C only to find out the babies where fine after second opinion. You had your sonogram early. Not only that but you may be earlier than you thought if I remember correctly. They (The Dr.s) are extending the next couple of weeks for good reason. If there were any question you'd KNOW. 

That dumbarse...excuse my choice of words here but the person frankly IS for spewing something like that without any kind of knowledge or background, has no clue! Set your mind at ease. You'll do yourself more harm then good by focusing on what that one person said without any warrant. Tell him/her to keep their darn comments to themselves unless asked for input!

Having lost a child, I understand what this wait is about. Mine was second trimester loss, but either way, when someone is pregnant these are words NOBODY wants to hear! The fact that the fetal pole isn't showing is EXTREMELY common and it honestly sends me over the edge when people give input that can do more harm than good to someone who's pregnant like that. Many women gave up and had D&C's because they thought it was lost cause when most likely they needed to wait. It's idiots like that, who rush to crappy judgement without being actually educated.

Phew! Sorry. That just sent me over the edge! Take one day at a time. If your having symptoms everything is fine. Just wait the two weeks. You'll see the fetal pole. Your just early.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone...

Thought I'd write a second NICER note. rofl 

All is well here today though it didn't start that way. :rofl: For the LITERAL 4th time we found our drivers side tire flat. We bought all 4 tires in the fall and ever since this tire has been going bad. We bought them from a reputable chain with 100,000 mile warranty , only we didn't know that THEY actually had to see something WRONG with the tire in order to replace it. 4 times later and 3 times Doug has been late or absent from work and I finally had it. When MOMMA gets mad WATCH OUT!

I walked in there with all the receipts, asked for the manager and told him not only did my husband miss out on work but THEY have been putting our lives at risk which included my infant daughter. 4th time and I wanted something done and I wanted it done TODAY without my husband being late or I would call every t.v. news station in the county, load our pictures up on facebook of the tire and issues with the company, contact their home office and take their bums to court not only for the new tires that I felt were lemons but also for my husbands time lost at work etc. Did they not MOVE!

I got a brand new tire after the 4th try, they put a new sensor on for FREE and rotated the tires (with the new tire in the back) so I knew where they were. Husband was with me, but so were a mess of women and men in the waiting area freaking out because of the story they were hearing. Needless to say one woman walked away with them saying they saw NOTHING wrong with HER car and another man said his tire pressures on his new tires were crap but they wouldn't take them back. Mark my word is this isn't fixed I'll have everyone and their brother knowing about the service and do everything in my measure to get the money we spent on the tires back. We'll never go back to them again.

There was one mechanic we used to go to a lot at another location and he's no longer there. He REALLY did a good job on all our mechanical needs. I miss him and will have to try to track him down.

On a lighter note, we spent the rest of the day in doors because its raining in freezing temps so its slippery.

Amelia has been playing with toys, Doug and I managed to paint a bit more of the kitchen and get a clock up as well as the chandalier he installed. It's been a great day.

Still feeling my best now. I'm convinced it was partly the vegan thing. I've been thinking of ways to incorporate more veggies and LESS carbs though and have been looking at some blogs for Clean eating and RAW lifestyles. I'm going to try to incorporate the two. See what happens. 

Anna, I see on TV that WW is free online. Is that true? I'm thinking of doing it just to calculate my food. I wake up later in the day because we sleep in until 9am though Doug lets me sleep in until 10am or sometimes later. That being said, I don't eat all my calories in the morning. I eat them midafternoon and night. I HAVE to come up with a plan.

My sugars are under control now but with all the insulin coming in the rep has said I WILL gain weight. ((sigh)) I have to pick...Do I want to try for one more baby and NOT worry about the weight until AFTER or do I want to stop ttc totally and put the money into training and diet then try to adopt later? 

There's NO DOUBT that I want to get healthy and lose weight not just for my husband and kid/s but for myself and the temple God has blessed me with.....I DO however turn 39 in May and the clock is ticking. So you know what I have chosen.

That said, end of February we go in for lining check and March we start what hopefully will be our first FULL cycle with IUI. Until then, I plan to watch my portions, food and exercise. 

Well ladies, I must go. Amelia calls!


----------



## pablo797

Wow and I thought I went off . ..go MA.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Viv, saw you posted. Can't WAIT to hear about your wedding. Sorry about the baby not sleeping well again. Wonder why?

It's SO good to hear from you!


----------



## pablo797

Nauseous this morning at work, may get a test just to rule it out. Maybe I just ate something bad, or am dehydrated. Don't really know when I'm due, kind of lost track since we're not TTC. 

Anna


----------



## pablo797

Ok if my math is correct and I remember correctly, I'm not due for a few more days, so no point in testing until after this weekend. Don't get excited y'all, probably nothing. Hope everyone is having a good day!! 

Angela, how ya doing hon?
MA, I HATE feeling jerked around by tire/car people. Glad you put your foot down and got some results. 
Steph, hope all is well! Sorry you have been feeling so tired. That first tri is a toughie. 
Beth, how are things with you?
Vividness, Steph is right, if you can handle baby, wedding is cake.

Love to all!
Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Thank you ALL for the kind kind words to me. I truly appreciate my friends here. It has been a hard few days and I was losing my mind but the Dr's office just called me out of the blue and said she was reviewing my ultrasound and as they do them so early, it just is hard to see anything. She said not to say there is nothing right or wrong, either can be true, she just wants to be realistic and have me come in for a blood draw tomorrow to see if the numbers are going up. She said the previous number on 1/9 was good and I'm not having any bleeding/cramping but she said it wasn't fair to make me wait another week not knowing - she said she has 4 kids herself, she's been in my position. I was so thankful and will be heading there in the AM to get it done. Then I will hear the # on Thursday. That will be a scary time before the call!!! but I'm holding up, no alcohol but lots of chocolate! Although I have not had ANY bleeding or cramping - you know how it is, you feel one twinge in your tummy - even from indigestion - and your mind races and you think "is something happening? is all ok???" I know I'm doing more damage thinking this way but please pray those little numbers are rising!!!

I love you all, but a special thanks goes to Rebekah for her honest and heartfelt post to me. You are all so special to me, thank you for being here for me.

hugs to you all! 

Beth 

oh and Anna - on pins and needles for your testing :)


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls, I'm hanging in, more from me soon. Trying to rest any chance I get.

Beth, I'm SO glad your doc will do another beta. Yay! Although I'm sorry you have to wait a whole day for results. We will be here holding your hand! Know I'm thinking of you even if I don't post as much right now!

Anna I so hope you are preggo!!

Steph, I well remember days I crawled into the bed at Ethan's nap time and slept like the dead. I understand completely! Hang in, better days coming soon!

Bek, meat is GOOD, lol! 

Viv so glad you are hanging in with us! 

Love you girls, sorry for brief posts.


----------



## MissMuffet08

OMG I forgot how bad ms really was. It is not jsut in the morning, but ALL DAY!!!! looking forward to April!


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, yes it is awful and I'm so sorry! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Steph. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

"Been a long weekend - I told someone about what happened with the ultrasound and she said it probably is a miscarriage and they are just waiting 2 weeks to see if I need a D&C or something. This is going to be a very LONG 2 weeks! It wasn't something I wanted to hear so now, of course, I'm freaking out about it.

Slap that B(*&h up the side of the head!!!!!!!!:growlmad:
Unbelievable.

Steph I really feel for you with the MS:sick: it is the pits, but from it comes such a wonderful creation. :baby:

Ang, mastitis and a sick baby thank goodness for MIL, heaven sent. :hugs:

MA meat all the way at least two times a week or I feel week, especially during my period as I no longer take the pill and I suffer from menorrhagia (overly heavy periods-one tampon an hour plus maternity pads. TMI I know :blush:). My iron levels drop drastically so meat meat meat!!

Anna, sorry to bum you out with weather but it really is fantastic!!! Annnnnnnd you are still nauseous :baby::baby::baby::baby:???????

AFM still living the single life, Callum has gone down today without a peep for the first time in two weeks. Actually I had better get him up soon for dinner (he's been down 3 hours) bath and bed again!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## pablo797

LOL! Vivienne!! 

Glad Callum had such a good nap!! Did he go back down again ok? How much longer are you single? Every time my DH goes out of town it makes me truly appreciate single moms. I don't know how they do it. 

AFM, snowy and cold, but that's how we like it. Not that I'm not dreaming of my Mexico beach and spending my free time googling what to do in Mexico, but if it's going to be cold at least snow. Plus it's our bred and butter. If you're going to live in a ski town, you'd better like snow. 

Jo is good but got up at 5am this morning. DH got up with her, but I woke up too and couldn' t turn off my brain off. So I got up and DH went back to bed. Reason for my a.m. wheels turning is Jo's verbal. She is just falling way behind in the speech area and I think it's because she is using sign language as a crutch. They teach a lot of sign in day care, but my friend and mother of three little ones in California says that now the experts believe that too much sign language delays speech. I'm guessing that's what is happening with us. Now I just have to tackle day care and try and get them over to my side. I'm going to email my friend and see if she has any sources on this topic, articles I can print off and take into day care with me. She will talk eventually, but she is really behind now.

So that's all from me, hope everyone is well! Steph and Beth, hang in there!! 
Beth, thinking of you this morning and sending lots of hugs and good thoughts that this is one sticky bean and all will be well!!

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good Morning, 

Thanks for all the MS well wishes! I truly appreciate it. 

Angela - how are you feeling sweets? How is Reece and how is Ethan? Is he finally over his cold?

Viv - Good to hear from you and awesome that Callum went down for his nap without a hitch. Fingers crossed this is a recurring thing and at night as well LOL! Question what how much time is Callum awake between his nap and bedtime? I ask because sometimes Katelyn will take a 3 1/2 hour nap and when it is time for her usual bedtime it will take 45min to an hour to get her to go to sleep. 

Anna - Why do you think that Jo is delayed in speech? I hope you are able to get some good information on sign language and speech development. If you want I can ask some of my friends as well. I have friends in the child development field and would be more than happy to see if there is any information for you. 

Beth - please let us know how everything goes today! I will be thinking of you today and tomorrow!

AFM - I need to get some more ginger stuff to keep the MS at bay. I am good as long as I am eating. I go in for my prenatal informational tomorrow where they will do the first part of the gloucose test YUCK! They also schedule the 1st ultrasound then. I will keep everyone posted. Katelyn woke up at 4:30am last night and it took an hour and some crying on her part for her to go back to sleep. The night before she was up at 5am and then same thing, I had to force her to go back to sleep, which she did, but still.
Not sure what is going on with her sleep patterns of late. I hope that it is a phase and that by end of February she will be back to sleeping at least until 5:30 before waking up and wanting to get into our bed...

I will check back later! HUGS!
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies 

had my blood test this morning, will find out the results tomorrow. Thanks for all your prayers!

Selfish post right now as I'm so very upset for my sister. She is a few years old than me and has 4 kids right now and found out a few months ago she is unexpectedly pg with their 5th. they are nervous but excited. She had that DNA chromosome test done and all was clear and is a girl. Charlie and I are to be godparents, baby due in june. My mom just called me to tell me that this past ultrasound she had, it doesn't look good. Seems there is only 1 kidney and only 1 vein and artery in the umbilical cord, not much amniotic fluid, and the NT test indicated downs, as well as she having a small chin, which I guess is also another marker of downs. They told her most likely she will be severely disabled with mental ******ation.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so upset for her. She is so confused because the last ultrasound was fine! She has another ultrasound in 2 weeks, the dr say, it may be distorted because there isn't a ton of fluid in there. There is nothing on either side of downs, so who knows where this is coming from. What scares me is that Charlie's older brother had severe downs and passed away when he was 3 months old. Now I'm freaking out and I feel so terrible because that is SO selfish of me to think of myself at a time like this. So please switch any prayers from me to her, she and her little girl need them more than I do.

ok, I'm crying too much to see straight. Charlie is kinda mad that mom told me right now when she knows I'm waiting for the next ultrasound but I told him I would want to know, it's my sis!

gotta go for now. hugs


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth I am sorry to hear that. Your sister and her baby will be in my prayers. Will she be having a Amnio?


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Steph - she is not going to have it because the risk of miscarriage with it is higher with her - her uterus is paper thin and they are afraid of it happening. She wasn't supposed to get pg again as she has some issues with her liver when she does and the fact that her uterus is so thin. So she is going to stick with the next ultrasound and see what happens. I hope they are wrong and this next one shows no issues.


----------



## rottpaw

Beth I'm so sorry and will be praying for BOTH of you! 

Sorry ladies. I have so much I want to say but keep needing to sleep whenever I can between feedings; got no sleep last nite due to cold. Hanging in, hoping for better days soon! Reece to dr tomorrow for checkup and first shots. Lord help me!


----------



## rottpaw

Ps steph, yes keeping food in tummy always helps! I kept saltines by bed for middle of night


----------



## pablo797

Hugs and prayers for all:

Beth I can to imagine the emotional turmoil your sis must be going through. I am thinking of you both and hoping all turns out well. 

Angela, for the love of mike sleep!! Way more important than keeping up here. We in you're here, post when u can. Good luck with shots!!

Steph, food is good, as is ginger. Lots of hugs. And yes if you wouldn't mind asking your friend about the speach thing and sign language that would be a huge help. I've googled and I don't find anything suggesting what my friend told me. All articles I find are pro sign language. This is good if I mis understood what my friend was saying. Reason for my concern is her vocabulary is shrinking instead of growing. She used to say "more, milk, all done, and please" when she signed the sign. Now she just signs. So the only word she says with any regularity is dog. That's one word. She'll be 17 months soon. She's tested as beig slightly behind, but I fear it's getting worse rather than better. However after being in daycare the other day I think a lot of her classmates are in the same boat. Daycare says they see waves of speach development, where one class may be really verbal, and the next not so much. However this doesn't put my mind at ease. On the one hand I think, relax, she'll at eventually, the other side of me is the up tight mom who worries too much. And not for nothing listening to you all and my friends about how much their kids talk makes me worry. Sooooo if its not too much of an imposition, if your friend has any resources I should check out that would be great. Thanks so much.

Ok next to what Beth is going through my issues seem pretty small so I'll try and keep everything in perspective. 

Love to all, prayers to all, will check in first thing tomorrow!! 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Excuse typos . . I posted when I meant to review . . .


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick but just checking to see if Beth has heard from dr...


----------



## rottpaw

Ps Anna, Ethan hardly says any words, though he can say several of them... He usually just points and whines (sigh). We rarely hear them yet. He chatters but a lot we can't understand. Only maybe ten words he says regularly tht we can understand, so don't stress! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies -

Had a rough night crying and worrying, but am ok now. thank you for all the prayers for my sis. I just can't imagine hearing news like she has. I cried to charlie about that and he, very calmly and soothingly, said: we'll be fine, we can handle it if that comes our way. So it was comforting to have him say that.

I am all alone this morning, Charlie had to be at a meeting over an hour away at 8am, so had to get up at 5:45am. But we were lazy bones this morning, getting up at 8:30!

I had about 4 small heart attacks this morning....
#1 - right before I called for my number. 
#2 - DURING the call, the only receptionist I don't like answered the phone. She is always doing about 5 things at once. She told me the #'s went up, they were at 43,000!:happydance::thumbup: 
#3 - right after the call, she called me Back and asked me if I had paperwork for this lab and I said yes. then she said:"hmmm, wellllllllll, Ingrid will call you back later to discuss the numbers". I said what is everything OK??!?!? She said, ummm, yeah. I'm ashamed to say I kinda flipped. I said very sternly, WHAT the hell does that mean? and she said ohhh, everything's fine, she will just tell you when she wants another ultrasound. I told her I had one for next Thursday and she said ok then.
#4 - about 20 mins later, my favorite receptionist called and said Ingrid reviewed the blood work and it was a great number and wants me in for an ultrasound this afternoon. After hearing that, I panicked and said, is there something wrong, please tell me, my husband isn't here, I need to know quick! (weird, I know but I was stressed) She was very nice and said no, everything was fine, just the #'s were high enough that she wants to do it now. so I'm going in at 2pm today, prob alone, as Charlie will be back in the office at 1pm but has to work. 

Now, I'm not sure if I fully believe everything is ok as it seems they are rushing the ultrasound, or they know how freaked out I am and want to put me at ease.

I wish Charlie could come with me, but I'll manage and post afterwards, good or bad. 

Love to you all!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Angela - we posted at the same time!

and that reminds me - Anna, I was at knitting Tuesday and there is a new woman there who has a grandson(sam) who is a few weeks older than Poppy. I don't like her much and if I recall correctly, I didn't much like her kid that I went to school with either! Anyways, she was sitting next to me and poppy and was telling me how Sam says Nana all the time and asked what Poppy says. I said mom-mom and dada. She said, "Oh really! Well, Sam says quite a few words, he is so advanced. Maybe you should push words on him". I smiled the "get away from me smile" and said, my sister and I both didn't speak much until kindergarten age 5, so I'm not worried!


----------



## pablo797

Just checking in to see if Beth posted...

Beth, woohoo!!!! Great news and I'm sure everything is fine. It's probably what you think, the numbers are so good they just want to put your mind at ease. Don't worry on the freak outs, we all have them and given your circumstances, coupled with the stress of your sister's news, it's totally understandable. I think all doctor offices need some sensitivity training. It's like they are completely daft when it comes to what they say and how they say it. But huge hugs on your great news!!! :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

And thanks to you and Angela for the speach support. After a good nights sleep and some reflection I realize I'm stressing over probably nothing. That she will come around in her own time. She babbles tons, so I'm backing off. I did mention it however to one of her teachers and she said they would try and do some more engaging activities with her. 

Other than that nothing to report. Still no witch. If she doesn't come by Sunday I'll test. 

Hugs to all, thinking of you Beth this afternoon. 
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

On way to Reece's dr appt. but Beth honey am thinking of you! Will keep checking in to see how the ultrasound goes. Hugs and prayers and I'm sure all is fine! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth - Glad to hear that your numbers are high and looking forward to hearing how your ultrasounds goes this afternoon!

Anna - I will call a few of my friends, but I would not worry. I have another girlfriend whose daughter is the same age as yours and she only says a few words and seems to have her own language (that is what her mom says - not me). In fact, my friend's daughter can say the word mommy, but never calls her that. She will call her dada. So Jo is fine, but I will get any information I can for you. 

Angela - Hope that Reece is ok and it is just a cold. I also hope that you are starting to feel better.

Rebekah - what has been going on with you girlfriend? Miss you!

AFM - Katelyn is waking up again on a regularly basis which is not making me happy. I love snuggling with my baby, but I do not want her in my bed for the majority of the evening at night and I can't sit in the rocker and rock her to sleep all night long. It is uncomfortable to hold her and have her pressing in my tummy. makes me want to :sick:. Speaking of which, MS still going strong, but I guess that is good. This is about the week in 2010 when it all ended, so I am trying to not to think about that too much and stay positive. Have the glucose test today and will let you know when the first ultrasound is schedule. Staying positive :thumbup:

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

back from the ultrasound! Everything is perfect, I am measuring a week early, so I'm 6.5 weeks instead. phew! fetal pole was there, and heard the heartbeat. She said it was a little low but she usually sees them this low at 6.5 weeks - it was 113bpm. I have a pic I will upload later but it's just a little blob - a cute blob, but a blob!

So I go back in 4 weeks for the first appt. Not sure if they will treat it the same as Poppy's - giving me so many ultrasounds as his pregnancy went perfect but I'm thankful so far. 

I go tomorrow for the full bloodwork, couldn't do it today. oh, and charlie zoomed home to take me to the appointment! He said he didn't want to miss it. :) This time around, I'm not going to have him come to every appt, just the important ones, so I was so thankful he came. :)

to celebrate, I'm not making dinner!!! takeout!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Steph hang in sweetie. That sucks they do the glucose this early! Ick! Hugs!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Beth awesome news honey!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all. So they think I am 6w+4days. I have my first look on feb 14th.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Great news today! :happydance: 

Beth, now you can tell whoever that person was who was so abrupt about miscarriage to shove it where the sun don't shine! :winkwink:

Steph, good to hear all is well with exception to the sickness but I'm praising God for that too. That's ALWAYS a good sign. hormone levels seem to be keeping up. So I can't seem to remember what you mentioned about Katelyn. I can't see the page while I'm typing but hopefully all is well with her too.

So glad to hear all the news today.

Nothing really much going on here. I'm enjoying Amelia. She's been in a good mood the past two days after teething. She's walking better, more babbling than ever, says kitty-kitty, hi, dada, mom-mom, doggie (sort of) and puts her fingers together when saying kitty-kitty. She's not all that vocal to be honest though. While she DOES say these things, I'll ask her to say BALL, BOOK or other things and she just won't budge. I see her as a visual learning. She SEE'S certain things and then she copies certain motions.

She LOVES to dance and listen to music. She like mommy in that she loves anything having to do with the arts. Dance, music, "some" art. She LOVES to laugh! Doug and I just can't get enough of her laughing and squealing. Just amazing!

AFM I've been doing LOTS of reading. I'm reading my favorite series by Jennifer Chiaverini: Elm Creek Series. The latest book in the series and now she has a new book called Mrs. Lincoln's dressmaker. It's supposed to be historical fiction but to be honest, she takes much of her historical fiction and researches it. Mrs. Lincoln REALLY DID have a special dressmaker who used to be a slave. She used her skills to become THE BEST dressmaker and somehow made it to being Mrs. Lincoln's personal dress maker. Keep in mind if you look at all the beautiful dresses Mrs. Lincoln actually wore, you'll see how intricate and beautiful they are. THIS is the dressmaker in the historical fiction book. I LOVE historical fiction, and biographies. I haven't gotten to this book yet, but bought it specifically to read. It's the first in a new series.

As many of you know I LOVE quilting. Quilts have a prominent role in history. Some were even used in the "underground railroad" to direct slaves to freedom. Because many slaves weren't permitted to read, there had to be something to show them which houses were safe to stay at. Women in these specific safe homes created quilts that nobody would recognize to anyone but the slaves. They understood how to read them. Just simply AMAZING.

I get into history more now than ever. My hometown is Auburn where Harriet Tubman lived and also Lincoln's Secretary of State, William H. Seward who bought Alaska and helped to shape our nation. I LOVE touring his home and my families historical book resides in that house as well.

I'm also reading a book called "The heart of anger". It's a biblical book for helping children with anger biblically. I came across it when Mrs. Duggar brought it up as she was talking about one of her youngest (strong willed)girls. She was SO patient and loving yet FIRM that I wanted to understand how this book helped her.

I have to say I consider it more for ME than for Amelia. It's helping ME to deal with certain issues of my own life where I've become bitter and angry. Obviously losing Jackson didn't help any but I'm noticing that it's time to "let it go". If not for my own sake at least for Doug and Amelia. 

In the process I pray it can help me to deal with her temper in a patient and wise manner. She's VERY expressive like her mommy. She LOVES Big and has big tantrums too. lol Knowing how to deal with them will help us all a great deal. Especially if I can move past my own hurt, anger and bitterness. It's just TIME to let it go! 

Well, that's what's been going on. I'm just playing with our girl, getting more stuff done around the house and Doug gives me some extra free time to read. 

This weekend is our extra special weekend. Can't WAIT for massage and acupuncture. Not sure what we'll do from there, but I'm looking forward to it!

Love to you all. I've been praying for each of you in different ways. You ALL are on my heart daily. Love you all dearly. SO GLAD to hear the good news Beth.

Oh, forgot, I'm sorry about your sister. I'll be praying for her as well. Sometimes they get all hyper for no reason. I know they freaked me out about Amelia's heart and the cardiologist even asked me if I knew my age meant high risk for downs. After all that, I had to wait 8 weeks only to find out she didn't actually have a heart issue it was a reflection from my insides. :wacko: All that needless worry for NOTHING. I pray that this is your sisters case. That she will in fact have a healthy baby and a safe and healthy 9 months! I'll continue to pray for her daily.

As for the worry about Downs, I'm with your husband. Worry about that when/if that comes. Don't give yourself something extra to worry about. Doug and I worked with many adults with Downs and other disabilities. MANY of whom lived very normal lives. They work daily, some are married, many have jobs and do better at them than those who are without disabilities. They bring JOY too.

Sadly, our society teaches that these folks aren't worthy of life which is why those my age are asked to have genetic testing. If you look at orphans you RARELY find one with Downs. There are quite a few less orphanages for kids with Downs than there were. Not because the percentage of Downs kids are lowering but because of the amount of abortions when parents find out the children have actual chromosomal abnormalities.. This is another topic I get into because Doug and I have been tinkering with the thought of actually adopting children with Downs Syndrome later on down the road. Doug has also had a heart for children in Africa for a while now too so it will be interesting to see where God directs us. Again, that will be down the line since we hope to try for one more healthy full term pregnancy. After another child, I don't think I will be able to handle anymore fertility injections and hormones nor the stitches to keep the babies in nor the fear that comes with each time. I'd rather try for one more child in my body, work my bum off to lose this weight and get healthy so I can keep up and play with them all and THEN adopt more children. 

Since Doug and I both have medical training, why not adopt a child who has special needs. Our insurance is good (at least right now) and with both our background we have the experience as well as the love to be able to share. Right now though, I'm just trying to give all I have to my husband and daughter, work on #2 and let God guide and direct us for everything else. 

On another note, I'm feeling SO much better lately! The vitamin D is working, though I think I need a shot of B. My insulin levels are GREAT! The nurse at the fertility Dr.'s said she was glad to hear of the numbers and told me when I'm ready to call a week in advance. SOOOoo. Right now I'm just focusing on each minute/hour/and day. The end of February is good for us to start again so I'm just taking right now to relax and enjoy all that God has already blessed me with. Counting my blessings so to say!

Hope your all having a great week so far. It's been windy here with all the weather changes. Went from 9 degree's to 50 yesterday LOTS of wind and snow tonight low in the teens again. I don't mind the snow but I sure wish we didn't have the subzero degree's They really make things a bummer around here. Tire pressure goes down, batteries in the cars start going. There are worse things though!

Love to you all. :hug:


----------



## pablo797

Ahhhhhh just lost mypost because I lost my Internet connection, don't have the patience to re-post, so know I'm thinking of you all . .. Beth, woohoo for a good appointment!!

Xoxo Anna


----------



## pablo797

Ok I'm back minus my morning headache.

Beth, woohoo!! That is such great news about the baby and I'm glad Charlie could make it. 

MA, have a fabulous weekend!! I am so jealous. Glad Amelia is doing so well and you sound so much better. Letting go of anger is hard, for everyone, cut yourself so slack. What you went through with Jackson would test anyone's faith, patience, and soul. I understand your wanting to let go, it's a good thing, but maybe easier said than done. Just don't beat yourself up too much. In the mean time, a massage and acupuncture sound delightful!!

Steph, the sleep thing is always a struggle isn't it? We Still struggle. Hope you are feeling better today. Lots of hugs and thanks for trying for any information, but please don't worry about it, I have come to terms that she will talk in her own time. 

Angela, how are you and the boys today? How is everyone feeling? Is your MIL in town still? How's the boob?

Jules, if you're lurking hope you and Gabby are well.

Vivienne, how are things? Still single?

AFM, well spotting and cramping today so I think the witch is on her way. As with every month, some sad some happy. Margueritas in Mexico, yeah!!!! No baby, boooo. I have to admit there are some days I'm so tired I could not imagine two. But you make it work no matter what like so many of you amazing ladies do or will do so soon. We are hosting a Super Bowl party on Sunday so my weekend will be filled with cleaning and prepping for the party. First party in the new house, most of our friends have never seen it, so that's exciting. But the Super Bowl starts at 6:00 and Jo goes down around 7. Anybody had this problem. Our house is small so Jo's room is not that far from living and family room. Thoughts? 

Anyway, have a great weekend!!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

I have a thought. How about getting one of those baby noise machines. We have one for Amelia and we leave it on the ocean breeze. It's calming and she hardly hears any noise. I have the tv on loud so I can hear it. She seems to do well with that in her room. There are many times that machine has saved the day. 

Thanks for the comment by the way. 

Today I'm doing coupons. I got quite a few coupons from coupons.com today. Matching them with each circular. Hair products, baby products, some games for christmas gifts, truvia sugar for my dad, cat and dog stuff, even chocolate almost free. I also found a coupon for All (we get free and clear which the dermatologist recommends). Not only will I have that coupon, but the one I can combine with it from the dermatologist. I'm getting REALLY excited! 

It's snowing ALOT here. :happydance: I'd like to take Amelia out sledding later but so far she's shown she's not a snow bunny yet. I even took her out today just to walk and she SCREAMED. lol Gramma is going to try her in it tomorrow too. 

Hoping you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## pablo797

Saturday night, tried the chicken again, used some recipe ideas of Beth's along with MA's cooking time and temp. Turned out SO GOOD!! Thanks!! I did parsnips also roasted in the pan and they were so sweet!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! And MA, Jo had a humidifier in her room that makes a good fan noise, her cd is better so fingers crossed tonight goes well!! 

Xoxo Anna


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

Monday and not much going on. Our Super Bowl party was a success, 25 people in our little house, it was a mad house!! But fun was had by all. A little overwhelming for Jo with all the other kids, but I think she had fun. Slept like a champ when bed time came. 

Oh and a few more pounds lighter, but I've decided that I've got to start running again to really get the scale moving. The fur baby went to the vet on Friday and he's 12 lbs over weight!!! So three mornings a week I'm going to try and get moving with the fur baby so we can both loose a few more pounds.

Hope everyone else is well. Hugs to all!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna good for you on the weight loss! :hugs: we took the kids for a 3 mile walk sunday at the local greenway; lovely day for it but I could sure feel it in every muscle last night lol! My Joints take forever to gt back to normal after pregnancy, and that is mostly where my pain comes from. We are hoping to do that walk at least once a week as a family, and hopefully I can work in several other walks during the week. We finally settled on a stroller and I LOVE it; definitely recommend it for anyone with two as a great go anywhere stroller. Baby jogger city select ($$, but we found one on Craigslist for a price we could live with). Reece is already in it - no need for car seat adapter, etc. 

Anyway I am hanging in and feeling better, thank God for my mil! She stayed till Saturday and I took Friday and cooked a bunch of things for the freezer while she was here. She comes back in a month for Ethan's birthday. Can't believe he will be TWO!! 

I'm thinking of doing a cars 2 theme for this party, as that's his favorite movie so far. He watches it over, and over, and over...:rofl: I gotta get it in gear and plan his party bc I need to get invitations out. Feels like there is so much going on that it is a bit overwhelming, but I know I will eventually get into a groove with two. :thumbup: it feels so hectic sometimes (like this morning, as I went ahead and did the kids' baths before naps so evening won't be so crazy). But I know it will get better. 

Beth and Steph, hoping you aree both feeling as well as possible! It sounds like you are only a day apart - woohoo! I'm so excited for both of you! I know the ms makes each day drag,.. I remember last April as the longest month of my life :rofl: :dohh: but it WILL get better soon!

Bek, Ethan does big tantrums too! :rofl: lately, we are REALLY seeing the screaming me-me's and it is very tiresome. I know it comes with the territory. But jeez! He screams at EVERYTHING and it gets so old. Especially when it wakes the baby. Sigh. I will be praying for your ttc path! 

Viv, so happy you are back and posting. Wedding planning is so much fun but I know it can be stressful too. Please share things with us as you gt the chance! Would love to see the preparations take shape! 

Okay girls gotta fold laundry, the buzzer is going off. Hugs and love!


----------



## rottpaw

Oh ps Reece went for his two month check last Thursday. Doing great and 14+5 already! My little Chunk a lunk! :haha: got his first shots, which I was glad for as now can stop stressing so much about pertussis exposure here. Bad enough we have to worry so over flu! 

We also moved him into his nursery this weekend. That transition always makes me :cry:, but he was outgrowing the pack n play bassinet weight limit! :dohh:

Will upload some new pics soon! 

:hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning Ladies, 

Well the stinking 49ers lost BOOO!!!! I am so bummed. 

Anna - Glad your superbowl party was a success and that Jo went to sleep without any issue. Also Congrats on more weight loss! That is fantastic!

Angela - Yay on Reece's 1st shots. I know that that is a huge sigh of relief. Wow he is moved into his own room already...I know that is tough. So do you have a monitor for both rooms or do you have the same monitor and just an additional piece for his room? Yay on finally getting a new stroller! Our babies are getting big. Almost 2. Time FLIES!!!!!
I think that Charlie and Gabby turn 1 this week. Happy 1st Birthday babies!!!!!

AFM: We always have a big shin dig at our church for Super Bowl Sunday and my husband grills. Glad it is over as I haven't seen him for the past week. Thursday, he went to the church when I got home and seasoned all the meat, Saturday he went to work and then back to the church to start smoking the ribs and pork butt and to make hamburger patties. Sunday he cooked all morning at the church and wasn't done until about 2pm. Katelyn and I were at the church and both us took a nap in the nursery from 1-3pm. It was lovely. However my MS is awful! I truly don't remember it being this bad the last time around. Or maybe I just blocked it out. But I really don't want to do anything because I just feel so sick all the time. But I have to because Katelyn comes over and says "play Mommy! Up Up" and physically pulls me off the couch and then cheers when I get up to go into her playroom with her. How can I not play when she gets to happy about it? However, I do feel like such a sloth. Angela - How did you manage to cook, clean, and care for Ethan during your 1st trimester. I seriously don't want to do ANYTHING other than lay on the couch or in bed? And Beth, you are amazing cooking like you do. If this nausea would go away, I may have more energy and want to do stuff :-(.

Well I complained enough, I need to get back to work. I will check back later. 

Rebekah - HUGS!!!! How was your weekend? Want to hear all about it! Miss you! 

Viv - How is the wedding planning coming?

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Guess who woke up with a cold?!:haha:

At least it happened AFTER all the fun! My parents took Amelia and we went to the spa. LOVED it! We both got massages and then I got an acupuncture treatment. After that, we went downstairs and got in the hot tub with the waterfall that looked like a pool. Got in the sauna and then the AWESOME power steam shower. ((( que Hallelujah chorus))):happydance: I wish there was a (((praise))) button. :happydance:

From there we went to a couple garden stores to prep for our spring garden and then to a nice Indian restaurant where I had THE BEST meal I've had in AGES!

Stopped by Barnes and Nobles so we could sit with some tea/coffee in hand and read books. I bought Amelia some learning videos for Valentines Day then we left for my parents but stopped at walmart before we got there.

Next day Doug took us shopping and we stopped by a nice mexican restaurant that makes they're own fresh guac. Another lovely dish and even Amelia had rice, beans and guac to eat. Went home to watch the Super Bowl which I wasn't really impressed with (anyone else like it?) then went to bed.



Now the vent...I lost 20 minutes of my massage session. We almost lost the whole session because my mom left the house and dad said she demanded we stay because she wanted to see us. This of course even when we told them we had an appointment and couldn't be late. I let it go and just decided to move past my frustration. Afterall, they DID take us in even though they gave us a hard time and though I got a 30 minute instead of a 50 minute...at least I got something and went into the acupuncture appointment.


Well, today ended up REALLY testing me. My parents 40th Anniversary is coming in April and so I thought a nice gesture would be to plan a gathering of some sort to celebrate their 40 years together. So December I approached my dads sister (my favorite aunt who is like my sister) and she was going to help. Doug and I had already put a sizeable down payment at a restaurant well known for food, and it's in a Dickens Town right across from the lake. The only thing was that my mom hasn't talked with her siblings in awhile and it's not "really" a fight. They just distanced themselves because my mothers mom (okay I'll call her my grandma) has been evil and quite hurtful over the years. They all just got sick of it. My mom sometimes PUSHES her on everyone (including me) even when she's been rotten. Mom isn't talking with her mother now because she finally pulled something nasty with her. SOOOOooo needless to say the people going were my dads side (siblings only). I spoke with my cousin (my best friend) who is my moms sisters daughter (are you all falling me??lol) who said they were on talking terms now. 

It ended with me being confused so my husband told me to call my parents and spill the beans about the party so if my felt comfortable and WANTED her siblings there, she could and would feel happy about it. If they didn't show at least they would be invited.

Called my parents and next thing you know, mom asked to call back and she does...only with my father saying 'don't waste your money". I told her it's been in the works for a while now and we already put the deposit down. Then all I hear is my mother telling me "we aren't THOSE kind of people" we don't need lavish parties like your aunt and uncle (my dads brother and his wife). Then my dad said "I hate this sh&*! 

WOW! Um, first of all we go out for Christmas brunch and Thanksgiving, as well as Easter with my fathers side...how is THIS any different?? Second, I thought of this idea to celebrate their 40 years together. It was SUPPOSED to be a kind gesture to acknowledge their anniversary with people who LOVE them. What finally did it was as my dad said "I hate this Sh&*!" my mom said, "let her do what SHE wants to do". 

:cry:Again, this wasn't about ME. I wanted to celebrate their 40 years together. Doug and I couldn't ever afford to put on lavish celebrations every year like my cousins for their parents. I wasn't trying to keep up with them. My thought is that life was short and who knows if they'd make it to 50th milestone. I wanted to celebrate THIS milestone with them. Mom said, "your father and I think you should wait until our 80th and THEN celebrate it! (gathering they'd be dead).


I just hung up. What's there to say:shrug: I'm not sure what I can ever do right. The drama in my family is also wearing. Things have to "look" a certain way to one side and the other side is considered embarassing with exception to the ones who put up boundaries in order to not deal with their mother's evil ways. 


This tied with a comment my mom made when she called me "mommy dearest" After I mentioned I had to put some of Amelia's toys upstairs and switch them because she has too many at once. :dohh::wacko:

Honestly I don't know what to do and I'm ALWAYS second guessing myself. Wondering if I'm too selfish. I know many of you have said I'm hard on myself.....part of this is because of how I grew up. I know I'm neurotic. 

Needless to say, Doug is going to see if we can get our deposit back and I'll send them flowers. What I gather we'll hear closer to April is "I thought YOU were taking us to dinner"?? making it MY fault because they don't want the family there, they'd rather just my parents, Amelia and I which I probably should have done in the first place, but I let my heart lead the way. Again I made a mistake. :wacko: :shrug: 

Okay, done venting.

Aside from that mishap....even with a cold I seem to be happy. I'm going to take some medicine before bed. 



Angela, Glad your feeling better. I bet those walks were NICE!

Anna, sounds like a fun party. What did you make??

Steph, the nap with Katelyn sounded precious! I want to go to YOUR church! Sounds like fun!:happydance: So I wonder if the morning sickness means anything like gender. If this could be a boy since you didn't have it with Katelyn? Sorry your dealing with such a bad case but I'm still celebrating the good hormone surge!:hugs::kiss::flower::winkwink:

Love to you all. I'm going to rest with my hubs. I have to say he's been very sweet. Even tonight he listened to me when I told him about the conversation. I just love that man of mine!


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies,

Angela, glad your MIL was able to stay for so long and that you got some food made ahead! That helps me so much. The walk sounds lovely and I hear ya about the joints. That's where the majority of my pain during pregnancy came from and it took me a while to get back. Good for you for doing it. And so glad you got a stroller!! That's a must for where you live. Glad the pertussis shot is out of the way, that is so scary this year. Hugs and glad all is well if not a little crazy. You will find your rhythm, even if its chaos. As for birthday party, love the cars theme! 

Steph, so sorry about the MS, I echo MA's question about gender. Maybe a boy this time around with the MS being so bad. Did you find out the gender last time? Your Katie bug is so cute! Just love the visual of her clapping her hands and cheering when you get up to play with her. Too cute!!

MA, I'm so sorry your weekend was so stressful. Glad the massage was good but so sorry it got cut short. I have no words for the family situation other than it seems there is no pleasing these people. I know you want to do the nice and generous thing, but it seems you meet with rudeness and just plain pain in the ass resistance every time. I don't think it's selfish to give up and just do what pleases you and to heck with everyone else. I say this in regards to your own family. In regards to them, by now I would have given up and told them to go to hell, but you have more patience with them and I know they're family. So hard, no easy answers. There is a saying that you can't control other people, only the way you react to them. You need to find a place of peace with them, but again that's a hard thing to do. Sorry girl, lots and lots of hugs!!! 

AFM, well MA, ,you and I have something in common. I now have Jo's cold full blown. Doesn't help she was up ALL NIGHT!!! DH finally ended up sleeping on the couch with her for a few hours during the night. She was screaming! I don't know if its teeth or possibly an ear infection brought on by the cold. I woke up at 2:30, gave her some honey for the cough, but was then wide awake. So I read my book for an hour and just about the time I was going to fall asleep, DH brought her back to her crib and tried to put her down. She woke again screaming, so I got up and rocked her, but to no avail. So I gave her some Tylenol and she finally went back to bed around 5am. So we all slept until 7:30, which is great except that I unshually leave for work by 8:00. Jo woke in good spirits, so she's at daycare today, but man oh man am I wrecked. I know DH means well but instead of dealing with her he just goes to sleep with her. Which is great but then she wants to be held or rocked all night. Once I gave her Tylenol and got her to sleep I put her in her crib. She woke up briefly but I let her cry it out for all of two minuets and she went back to sleep on her own and we all got some sleep. Anyway forgot my cold medicine at home and am suffering, but it is what it is. Other than that nothing to tell . . . . 

Vivienne, yes please do share wedding details. Dress pictures, flower arrangements, etc. so fun and exciting!! Hope you are well. 

Happy Tuesday!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Happy Tuesday girls! 

Both boys napping and I finally got a shower, so I have a couple minutes (my first priority is always a shower lol!) to update and catch up. 

Anna and Bek, so sorry about the colds! I definitely know that misery. Was awful last week. hope you feel better soon! it is so hard when the littles are sick, too. I'll be taking the kids to the church tomororw for my group meeting (which I'm SO looking forward to) but that always makes me scared we'll pick up another round of crud. My biggest fear is flu, for Reece's sake. We've all had shots but of course he can't yet. :-(

Steph, the ms is SO hard. I truly just had to focus on survival mode. One foot in front of the other kind of thing, for several weeks. But the worst of it only lasted about 6 weeks (for me it was from about 6 weeks to 12 weeks). I ended up taking more of the Zofran, and sooner, this pregnancy than with Ethan. I needed the boost of nausea- free time in order to manage and to sleep. Would you consider taking it? It worked great for me. I always tell people that then feel like a drug pusher LOL! As bek said, its a good sign, though I know it doesnt feel good. 

Beth, hope you are feeling well and I can't wait to hear all about the birthday party?!

Viv, so jealous of your warm weather, though I love the cold here. It's just the dreariness that gets to me about February here. Do share the wedding details when you get a chance!

Rebekah sweetie, your family wears ME out, and I'm not even THERE! :rofl: You truly have such a forgiving and patient heart with them... I'm with Anna :blush: I am afraid I'd have told them off - you were just trying to do something nice! :dohh: I just hate that your family are all so hard on you. Good grief. You would think they would be thankful for a party!? 

AFM, we are well and I'm just praying we STAY that way for a while (though I know it will take a miracle, because I'm planning to start getting us out and about a bit more... can't take any more sitting in this house! I'm going stir crazy!) It will be hilarious to see how I manage at the church tomorrow. Both kids, and one will have to stay with me in our classroom (though there will be lots of loving arms to help hold him). I just hope he isn't too disruptive to the class. We'll see... I may have to enlist a neighbor to watch him on my class mornings. Ethan loves his daycare there and I know he will enjoy getting out.

So, I've found some invitations for the bday party. Now, to get them ordered and other details like cupcakes, etc. going. I can't BELIEVE my little guy will be TWO! Doesn't seem possible. And not far behind, I'll be turning 38. That, too doesn't seem possible!

Reece's nursery is coming along. He's been sleeping like a champ in there the last three nights, except he wakes up about 11:30 and hubby goes in to do a pacifier run or soothing as necessary. I think it's the new environment and a holdover from when we used to do his last bottle later, like at 11:30. Hopefully, he settles into the new routine soon. 

Don't know how much longer we will be breastfeeding. I love doing it, but my supply seems to have taken a big hit during the day and I'm guessing that is from the mastitis, because nothing else has really changed. :shrug: any tips from anyone? I really want to ocntinue, but to be honest I'm not wlling to do it overnight and that may be impacting our supply side, as well... He is now going about 1 hour longer overnight (maybe 1.5) and sleeping more like a 9 hour stretch (I pump just before I go to bed, but that means pumping about 11 and then not nursing again till between 7-7:30...) I'm not sure if that is part of the problem (and it probably is). I'm just unwilling to sacrifice sleep because the daytime routine is so demanding that I can't handle it with any less sleep than I'm already getting - I seem to be waking about 4:30 now with sore boobs and know i need to nurse or pump, but don't want to go backwards again on sleep. :dohh: I'm trying to make decisions that are in the best interest of our entire family (i.e. not a completely exhausted mommy for Ethan and wife for hubby, plus my body needs sleep to make breastmilk...). So, we will see.  It would be great to get back to where we could nurse exclusively during the day. I don't know how much of the issue is my supply or whether he is just eating more now. 

Okay baby crying, must run! Hugs!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Oh Anna, we ARE going through similar things with the littles. Amelia took a 20 minute nap for the whole day and she's been CLINGING to Doug. Luckily he's taken the day off today and may end up taking another one tomorrow. I am SO sick! Oddly I have made it since Amelia was born without illness. My guess is I got it from the spa. Maybe the hot tub, but I'm wondering if the steam room did it. Just all those germs and not everyone is as clean. EWww 

I did a neti wash. It helped release a lot of nasal pressure which I'll have to do again tonight. The meds are okay but the only one that helps me to get to sleep is Alka Seltzer Cold and Flu. 

Steph, Have you gotten any ginger root?? Living in California you probably have some natural juicing places too. My suggestion is to juice some ginger. It's supposed to help with tummy's. Try maybe juicing an apple, carrot and ginger. It tastes SO Good and the more ginger you can handle the better (I like my ginger and my juices bite back. lol)


Angela, I'm right there with you on the breastfeeding. You have to do whats right for your family. You've tried it, you've gotten a little bit and that to me is good. I'm taking your example and running with it when we have our next one. I'm not going to focus on everything so much. I want to enjoy the baby more. I was watching some videos of Amelia as a baby and I wish I had let myself enjoy the experience more. So much focus from Dr.'s on weight, food, etc. It was a lot of pressure. Now that I have experience I am going to be less stressed about it all.

Thanks so much for all you both said. An update is we most likely won't get our sizeable down payment back. Doug called and in order for us to get it, someone else has to book the room. Seeing as though it's booked in April we have time but it's not like we are rich. That money could have gone toward other important things. Live and learn. I'll NEVER do this again for them. Never will I try to do something nice. In fact, I think I'm taking a break for a few weeks from them. 

I do think I'm going to need to figure out boundaries here. I don't even know how to do it but maybe it will mean starting therapy. I've been talking about it for awhile. The past few weeks I've been seeing more and more need to go. Not just to help my marriage but just to figure out ways to "let go" and create boundaries I've never done before. Doug has been so supportive through Everything. I honestly can't complain. He's forgiving, patient, kind EVEN when I'm sick and short with him and he's actually tried helping my dad and I understand each other. I love my parents, they show their love through money and buying things for us....they have done that all my life. I had a water bed, all the barbies and dream houses I needed and a phone in my room. Hugs and I love you's were non-existant though. They just don't show emotion. There is only so long I can focus on THEM as the problem though. As Anna mentioned, I can't change them, I can only change the way I react. 

Well, I'm going to end here. Doug made soup bless his heart! Vegan, but I'll take it. He was nice enough to buy some parmesan to add to the soup. lol

Love and hugs to you all. Get well ladies.....STAY well Angela! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!

Angela, there is breast milk tea that can help with milk production. Can't remember the name, I will google it, but I drank a lot and it did help. I'm with you on the sleep. It seems like our bodies should produce more during the day so to give us more sleep. I remember waking up with aching boobs. Other than pumping at night I'm not sure what to say, and that defeats the sleep thing. Can't believe Ethan is two!! Yeh for invitations, boo for colds and flu. It's so hard. Daycare is awesome in that it helps socialize and let's them play, but the germs are enough to make me run in the opposite direction. Glad you have class and are getting out a bit. 

MA, I think therapy idea!! I wish I could recommend my therapist. While I am seeing her for marriage counseling, we definitely touch on parent relationships as there is a lot of influence there on how you manage all other relationships. She's been great in helping me establish boundaries. She describes it like a horizonal shade that you can adjust for light. Sometimes we have to completely close the blinds and sometimes we can open them all the way, but most of the time, especially with difficult relationships, we let in just enough, but keep them close enough to manage our own lives and protect ourselves. I liked the analogy. Anyway, lots of hugs and sorry about the deposit. I know you guys don't have a lot of extra funds and that makes it all the more frustrating. 

I also keep meaning to mention this and keep forgetting. While you can access weightwatchers on line for free, the amount if information is really limited. To really do the program and track points you have to join. Just FYI. 

AFM, speaking of ...how many points do you think half a box of Whitmans chocolates is worth? My resolve melted last night and I totally self indulged. Half a box may be an exaggeration, but not by much. I haven't started my running/walking regime yet due to cold, but I'm on the mend and headed to yoga tonight after work. DH has the girl all day today as my parents went to Mexico for two weeks. It should be interesting. He's taking her to the job site to unload some equipment, to a vacant lot to gather some wood, etc. I wonder how well that will go??!! Anyway I find it comical but they will have a good day and she LOVES her daddy. Other than that not much going on. Very warm here lately, feels like spring, eight more weeks until vacation!! Not that I'm counting or anything. 

Love to everyone else, Steph, I see that you are lurking. Hope all is well. Take care of yourself! You too Beth.

Anna


----------



## pablo797

Angela, tea is called " Mother's Milk". Appropriate. I'm sure your local grocery store will have something comparable. If not a local natural food store should have something.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

yes, I am here and lurking. I want to respond to all updates, just havent had time or energy. I will try to respond later. Had a rough morning where I was violently ill and of course my little shadow was in the bathroom with me and started to cry as I am hunched over the toilet. Luckily, my hubby came and got her. I am going to go to BRU today and see if the pregnancy pops work any. 

Angela - I used Fenugreek to increase my milk production. I pumped at 12am and then went to bed and didn't pump again until 6am. I would take 12 pills a day. I would break it up and do 4 3x a day or 6 2x a day. It helped tremendously. I didn't really like the tea, but then again, I am not much of a tea drinker. 

Rebekah and Anna I will respond to both of you later today. 

HUGS,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls!

steph, I am so sorry about the ms misery,,, I know that sucks so much and probably scares katelyn to see. Just remember, she won't remember! 

For me, I found eating saltines (keeping them by the bed at al times for nighttime) and drinking ginger ale over ice (the one time my rule against high fructose corn syrup goes out the window lol!) helped settle my stomach when nothing else would. I find it is really a matter of whether my blood sugar is getting low, regardless of time of day,.. So I ate a LOT and pretty much constantly to keep my blood sugar up a bit and make the nausea better. Hope that helps sweetie. I know it really does suck while you are going through it. Try to think fun thoughts of fun baby stuff and all the fun you will have with your newest little one.  

AFM made it through church group this morning and we are all home. Exhausted but it was fun, need a nap now but may not get one, we shall see. It's terrible that I would be so tid after just a morning at church, but feels like mt. Everest to get out the door with two! :dohh:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - saltines work most of the time but sometimes the ginger ale makes it worse. I went to BRU and got the preggo pops. They are actually working!!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay! I found the flavors of those made mine worse but it just depeds from person to person - do whatever works!! :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Ps I just had to share this laugh - it seems both boys are worn out from their morning, and have taken a 2.5 hour nap so far (well, Ethan has been down for hours but only sleeping one and a half of those)... But I never know exactly when I will win these little "both down at the same time" lotteries, so it is hard to plan to be productive lol! :dohh: it would be so nice if they were a little more predictable! :haha: :rofl: Reece is getting better about sleeping in his swing if i top off his feeds with a bottle, so maybe I can get them into a good routine. Ethan is still transitioning into one daytime nap, so he is all over the place, but maybe soon we can get a groove going! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone,

Steph, I can't imagine what your going through darlin! :hugs: Praying those preggie pops work miracles for you. I'd imagine Katelyn is frantic seeing her mommy like this. So now I'm betting early on that your having a boy. Any takers? :rofl: Just that it's been so different this time I'm wondering. Though Angela, didn't yours go different with Reece too?

Also, how is your bp doing this time around since your so sick? They don't correlate do they? 

Anna, Yay on the yoga. I'd actually LOVE to get us in a class. Doug has really taken to yoga lately. I'm having a tough time because it uses your body weight. For obvious reasons picking up a 200lb body part isn't all that easy. :rofl: I DID see a video from a Vietnam War Veteran who lost the use of his limbs from parachuting. He gained a lot of weight and couldn't walk without canes. He shot videos where he literally fell hard to the ground trying to do yoga positions. He kept at it and later started losing weight with portion control and keeping up with yoga until he mastered it. Not only did he gain his muscle movement and other movement but he walks without canes and has lost weight. The video shows him running now. VERY impressive. 

Still sick here. Amelia isn't doing too bad at all. I'm the only one REALLY, really sick. I made an appointment with the nurse practitioner in case I still had it by tomorrow. I'm guessing I have an issue with sinus infection. I feel like I got hit by a truck. If Doug didn't stay home the past two days I don't know what I would have done. I've literally been bed ridden for two days. I haven't been sick in a very long time. It's an eye opener NOT to take it for granted. I usually know when I'm really sick. While this isn't the worst, it certainly knocked me on my bum! :lol:

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all,

Not much going on, and quiet on here so a quick post. MA, I failed you, was feeling pretty crappy yesterday afternoon so I bailed on yoga. Now I'm beating myself up, but oh well, Saturday for sure!!

Hope you feel better! So hard to be sick and the mommy.

Angela, yeh for napping at the same time!! Jo has been down to one nap for some time per daycare requirement (grrrrrrr). But when she's at home I'm having trouble getting her to nap at all. At daycare she sleeps for 1-1.5 hrs, at home I'm lucky if I get 50 minuets. Hope you are doing well and huge hugs to the boys.

Steph, how a you feeling today? Have the pops helped?

AFM, feeling like a looser as I did not go to yoga yesterday. Also feel like I'm slacking weight wise, so I'm back to being determined. I did buy myself a new dress for Mexico yesterday. Other than that so ready for this week to be over. This cold had wiped me out and I'm really tired. Thank god DH has been getting up with Jo in the morning. That's it from here.

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Suuuper quick as I'm currently in the "nap window" trying to get a couple things done before anyone wakes, but just wanted to share a pic of the boys in their new stroller. They LOVE it (or at least Ethan does - won't get out of it! :rofl:) and Reece seems to enjoy riding!

(Now, for mama to get walking every day and get some of these baby pounds moving, LOL!)

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday and our preggos are not feeling too nauseous. Anna and Bek, get well soon! 

Beth, I'm still stalking for baby birthday photos LOL! :haha: And Viv for wedding details!

Hugs girls! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Img_2821 sm.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

As Anne Of Green Gables would say, "Tomorrow's a new day with no mistakes" :winkwink: It will be alright. :hugs:

Like the new wheels Angela! How fun.

Still not feeling well. I went out today but I'm wondering if I'm dealing with walking pneumonia. I just feel pretty weak. Amelia is teething and SHE IS NASTY! :wacko: Very clingy to poor Doug and cries whenever he leaves the room. She grabs on to his legs and has to walk with him. :rofl: It's taking it's toll tonight on us both though. I'm sick and he's got a headache. Wouldn't take it back for anything though. SO blessed to have her.

New York City is batting down the hatches for a snow storm. A foot to them is a disaster since traffic is already crazy. Snow and nowhere to put it will make for some crazy stories.

Since we're in central New York, we're actually getting 5-6 inches. SO crazy. Usually WE get it since we're in the snowbelt. I'm quite jealous! I'm a snow bunny at heart. I don't like zero temps but I do love the snow. Even with a cold.

Happy Weekend ladies!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all and Happy Friday!!

I am so over this week!!

Angela, love the stroller and I think more practical than a side by side one. So nice to have wheels and be able to get out and about!!

MA, so sorry you are not feeling well yet. One of my employees had walking pneumonia earlier this year. It's a real bummer. Topped off by a teething toddler and that's a lot to handle. LOL on clingy Amelia. Jo is the same way with her dad. Sounds like we've got a couple of daddy's girls. Hope you feel better!!! And glad you will not have as much snow as the city. The weather channel is so melodramatic, they make it sound like the end of the world. I was once in NYC when it snowed 8". Went for a walk in Central Park that morning and it was so quiet and peaceful. But I understand this storm will really snarl up the airports and the city. 

AFM, NOt much to tell. Went to daycare potluck last night and it was actually a really nice spread. A little crazy BUT I resisted the cheesecake dessert, one of my favorites!!! So small steps. Jo is better and we are all recovering from our colds. On the mend. Other than that looking forward to a mellow weekend, no crazy football parties, no traveling, just a weekend to hang out and be home. 

Steph, and Beth, hope everything is ok with our pregger mommies. 

Hugs to all, especially those on the east coast!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, :rofl: I laughed at your comment about the cities and the snow. The media hype is too funny! Doug and I looked out the window and said, "LOOK! There's a snowflake." Of course it's steadily snowing but around here you expect it! We live in New York for crying out loud. Hahaha Now the 30 inches that are expected in Mass...that's CRAZY! I'm kinda jealous! :rofl: Though I'd expect with the rain they had there that snow will make it heavy and lines will go down with power outages. That isn't so fun. Snuggling with the family though? Oh man...I love winter storms! 

Sounds like your daycare meeting went nicely. How fun!

I'm still out whether I have walking pneumonia. I took more sudafed and mucinex which tends to work. The neti pot has been a God-send as well. At night it seems to get worse for me. I haven't had a full nights sleep in days. I think that's the killer.

Have fun relaxing this weekend! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

only have a quick minute as hubby is playing with baby! He finally cut his 8th tooth - there are about 2 more coming, so the pain isn't over, but this one was a doozy.

We are in the heart of the blizzard - we are expecting about 3 feet of snow by tomorrow morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to get poppy out there and get a picture of him on a snowbank! We are in Massachusetts, and in the 3ft belt, so it should be good! 

MS has been kicking my butt this week, along with being dead tired. Saltines and resting have been the order of the days lately. Last time, it was this bad too and passed at 13 weeks, so looking forward to that timeframe too!

Wed was Poppy's FIRST birthday! yay! Charlie and I had a small family party, just the three of us, before we have the big parties the next couple of weeks.

gotta run, I'll reply to the posts in a bit, just wanted to pop back in. hugs to you all! - Beth


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Girls, 

I am still here. trying not to puke every minute of my day LOL. 

Rebekah and Anna - sorry to hear that you are both down with colds, although Rebekah yours seems really really bad! I am glad that Doug was able to stay home and take care of you and Amelia.

Rebekah - I think Anna and Angela summed it up nicely about your parents. I have no additional words of wisdom LOL, other than I am sorry that you are unable to get your deposit back. 

Anna - Yay for chillaxing at home this weekend. Sometimes it is nice not to have any plans or stuff and just go with the flow. 

Angela - Love the stroller. Guess I need to start looking into double strollers, but I have some time. Also yay for double napping! That is awesome. 

Beth - Looking forward to hearing about Charlies Bday party! How are you feeling?

Viv - Wedding plans? Is the fiance back from his trip? How is Callum?

AFM - My hubby has been having to go into work all this week. I am grateful that he got this new job, but I am kind of being selfish in that I liked having him home in the evenings to be with me. Oh well. I will live LOL. This is a great thing for him and I want to support him so I will suck it up. It is just so hard when all I want to do is just lay on the couch. It is nice to have an extra pair of hands with Katelyn right now. Angela - don't know how you did it! Again, I think I am being a whiny cry baby and should just suck it up. Millions of women do this all the time so I can handle it. 

The preggo pops work for a minute, but if you eat more than 2 in a 20 minutes it starts to grate your tongue LOL. I just ate some mixed nuts and that actually helped. 

I was trying to wait until the end of 1st trimester before I said anything, but I am so uncomfortable and feeling lousy, that I think as soon as I hear the heartbeat and know that everything is ok, I will at least tell my boss, coworkers and my family. Not sure about hubby's family because if that happens everyone will know. Lets just say my MIL LOVES to gossip to put it nicely. 

Ok, I am gonna head home. Hope everyone has a great weekend and I promise not to be so whiney next time I post LOL.

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Beth, I wondered where you were in all the storm news. I'm SO Jealous! :lol: :happydance: I am praying that it's a fun storm though and nothing that will cut out utilities for a long period of time or hurt anyone tragically. Sadly I know how dumb people can get in this weather. I.E. two idiot kids in their 20's started racing around our Cul De Sac purposely making their cars/vans 360 or 180. I would have pooped my pants had I been the people on each corner. The van came close to the living room of one of our neighbors. Stay warm, safe and praying the morning sickness gets better while you hunker down together. :hugs:

Steph, Your not a whiner! Your going through clusters of hormone peaks with the morning sickness. I love having my husband around too but I don't know what I would have done had he not been here while I was sick. You are celebrating his new job but grieving the loss of time with him and some kind of sanity while you transition to pregnancy and motherhood to two. Your strong and you'll make it dear friend! We're here for you. :hugs:

Angela, what's up for the weekend?

Viv, anything new?

I know I'm forgetting someone. While my moods are getting better my memory still sucks! :happydance:

AFM: I took some time to recover a bit before calling my parents yesterday evening. LUCKILY they didn't answer the phone so I got to leave a message. My intent was to let them know we kindly cancelled the party like they wanted. While I haven't heard from them I AM grateful that this was taken care of. I am making boundaries. While we DID lose money from the deposit. It's THEIR anniversary and they can spend it any way they like. After prayer I decided throwing money loss in their face wouldn't be appropriate. It was supposed to be a gift anyways. So I just told them we did what they asked and cancelled. 

Now this doesn't mean their going to get a dinner from us which I have this feeling they'll throw back in my face. 

I felt bad because neither parent bothered to call us back. It is what it is. I heard a sermon last weekend which Doug reminded me about. It spoke about what defines US. In the end, it's not pleasing my parents, my husband or even our daughter....it's living a life pleasing to the Lord. HE'S the one I put my faith, trust and hopes in. HE is the one to please. Obviously I am a wife and mother and of course after the Lord I am called to be a helpmeet or side-kick with Doug and a mother/teacher to our daughter. THOSE 3 things are priorities. While God teaches us in His word to honor and respect our parents, it also tells fathers not to provoke a child to sin and that wives will cleve to their husbands and leave their parents. An instructional book on what Gods plan for MY life is. So.....that has helped to let this go and move forward. Doug and I have reached an agreement that this was enough though. I won't take Amelia away from her gramma and grampa, however we're not going to do extra's nor will we be bullied into doing things their way anymore to suit their agenda.

Had a great week even though I was sick. It was LOVELY time with my husband and daughter. a mini vacay. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Well did today leave me gobsmacked. :rofl: Finishing lunch and all of a sudden the door knocks. It's gramma! Holy SH!# :wacko: I hadn't heard from my parents since I left the message that we cancelled the dinner. No calls, NOTHING. Then today....my mother is at the door. Mind you, I live around an hour away from them in the woods. :lol:

Doug and I looked at each other and of COURSE he was on his way out the door to work and Amelia was just about to take her afternoon nap which had to be put off. Mom came in and said she brought Valentines baskets for us. I could NOT believe it! Not the baskets, but just astonished that here we were after the drama of their 40th anniversary. During said time she played with Amelia and we talked but it was REALLY ODD to me. Just uncomfortable for me. Confusing! 

I thanked her for everything and she continued playing with Amelia. I gave her some coupons she could use for the cats and just as she said she would have to leave, I kept thinking...I have to ask, I HAVE to know if she got the message. What if she didn't get the message? So I said nicely, did you get my message? She said, Yes! and that was it. Nothing more said.

What the?! ((tapping my feet and thinking)) WHAT was this?? :wacko:

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to move on, but nothing was really said. Just a surprise visit and that is that. While I wouldn't want them to know we lost money I would have at least liked something like, "Got your message. Thank you! I'm sorry things didn't work out". No acknowledgement, now apologies, not even a wink. I don't even know what to think.

She was playing with Amelia and just kept saying, how she can make the faces with grampa next time. NEXT time? Are you kidding?? I'm going to need some space. We have been uprooting OUR routine to visit THEM everyone other weekend. It's high time we had a weekend or two to ourselves.


Anyways, I've only been telling you guys about this situation and HAD to share the odd activity of the day.



Now on to another question I have:

Amelia is 16 months. She's still using bottles for milk and sippy cups for water. I'm working with her on using sippy cups for milk as well but we'll get there at some point. ANYhoo, Doug wanted to switch from pampers after the rash issue from the wipes to Huggies. For the most part, huggies was okay.....Well, Overnight they just aren't cutting it. She's leaking through them at night. Literally pee'ing too much at night. Does anyone have a HUGE overnight pee'er? What diapers are you using?

Should I find new diapers? Should I let her drink her last bottle 1 hour BEFORE she goes to bed? 

She now has another red bottom AGAIN. It's hard to get it healed. She IS showing signs of teething quite a bit. First on the left side and now on the right so it could very well be the contributing issue to the baboon bottom. Just wondering what everyone is doing for the excessive wetness overnight which I'm sure doesn't help!

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend. :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Bek, I'm not sure what to think about your mom! :wacko: :nope: 

On the diapers, we had that issue with Ethan. Since about 14 months, he has been in a size FIVE Huggies overnight diaper for nighttime. It's crazy to me but that is what works for us! :thumbup: He only wears a Pampers 4 during the day, but needs the extra absorbency at night. 

Hope all our preggos are feeling as well as possible! :hugs:

We got out for another walk today and yesterday. Yesterday, 4 miles at the greenway we went to last week. Nice, but flat (which is great too). Today, we tried another one nearby and it kicked my patootie!! I mean, uphill the whole first half. Pushing a 35 pound stroller plus a 25 pound toddler and 15 pound chunky infant... you do the math! I was huffing and puffing, but I sure need the exercise. I told hubby, I think if we can do that every weekend (twice each weekend) and I can pick up another walk during the week with friends around the neighborhood, I can probably knock off a pound a week. I was EASILY working as hard as I would be running on the treadmill. Feels good though, and I'm SO ready to get moving on this baby weight. 

Sorry for a short message. I'm just at my desk for a second to try and see how best to print Ethan's bday invitations. Gotta order envelopes next, but I think the invitations are going to look nice. Will share once they are done. 

Hugs and love to all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just checking in on everyone.

Phew! Glad tonight is almost over. :lol: Amelia was AWESOME today. That is until I put her in for a nap. She woke up and when I went to get her she screamed and threw herself down on her mattress. :rofl: The tantrums lasted until bed time. 

Oh and as I was hanging her laundry I noticed that one of her two dresses I purchased for her at Marshall's felt odd. I picked it up and lo and behold, the security thingamabob is on it. Oh Shizzle! I don't know HOW I didn't see it before. It's been two weeks since we purchased it. I must have just shoved it on a hanger and into the closet. My predicament? I'm almost POSITIVE that Doug doesn't have that receipt in his wallet as he usually throws them away after a spell since we plan to keep things. Especially if it's two weeks or older. It will be a miracle if he has the receipt. SO now what? :shrug: We have a check copy online but it doesn't give a breakdown. Will they think we stole it?! Ugh the silly predicaments I get us into. :rofl: :wacko: I ought to write this stuff down for a book. :lol:

How is everyone? Our pregnant ladies. You okay? Beth....do you have power dear? I've been thinking about you and that storm. Praying all is well. Steph, I hope you and Katelyn are doing well. I know it's been hard without your hubby since the new change. Thinking of you as well.

Anna, what's going on? Are you respiting? :hugs:

Angela, Holy CAts! YOU GO GIRL! That's quite a stroll. I was thinking about taking Amelia for a walk tomorrow. I'm not sure how cold it will be. Since I live towards the country, our roads are hard to stroll a child on in slippery weather. Maybe Doug will take us to the huge mall to walk. He LOATHES malls, but it's exercise.

Praying all is well dear ones!


----------



## pablo797

I will get caught up soon...I have a sinus infection, Jo has an ear infection, oh and my back is out...awesome. Enough said, hugs to all and I'll catch up soon.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies,

Quick post: storm was huge, we never lose power as our town has their own electric company and not on the huge ones always going out. We never lose it. About 3 feet of snow	, drifts about 4 feet. Poppy doesn't have much interest in it yet. I do have some pics I will post later.

MA- my mom does the same thing, act like it never happened and ignores the whole thing.....it's her way of apologizing and moving forward and not dwelling on it going over and over it, and keep reliving hurt feelings. My advice from experience : she's offered her own type of olive branch. Take it, you'll be happy you did.

As far as diapers, poppy is a big pee boy, so we always put him in a size up at night. Gives more room to hold more pee. He's in a 4 at night, 3 during the day.

Anna- so sorry about the infections!!!!!!!! And backaches are the Worst. So sorry my friend.

AFM- my sister went for her ultrasound and it was terrible news. The worst. They expect the baby not to last the week. Sister has to go back for another ultrasound next week to ensure the hb is gone and then they will plan prob a c-section to deliver her as my sister can't be induced due to her own health issues. So a devastating loss at what will be 26 weeks. So sad.

Sorry to leave on such a crappy sad tone but I hear my guys downstairs and I think poppy just had a big spitup, gotta go check.

Hugs to you all


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Beth honey I'm SO sorry for your sister. God bless them and we will be praying for them. :hugs: :cry: :cry: I cannot even imagine having to sit by and wait for something like that to happen...to lose her sweet baby in that way. I am so, so sorry!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Angela, much appreciated.


----------



## pablo797

Oh Beth, what horrible news I am so sorry for your sister and the whole family. It is just heart breaking. I'm sending all my love to you and yours. Glad the storm didn't take your power out. How are you feeling? Lots and lots of hugs during this terrible time. 

Angela, good for you for doing your walks!! I have a loop I do that's up hill part of the way and its a booty kicker. But it's pretty short, so I need to lengthen it. Very proud of you, and I'm sure the pounds will melt off quickly!! 

Steph, so sorry the MS is still rocking your world. Also sorry DH is at work again. I know it's so much easier to have help. I don't know how you do it with MS. When is your ultra sound again? I think telling your boss at least is a good step so she/ he doesn't think you're slacking if you have to go home or are feeling poorly. Hope the MS subsides soon.

MA, I agree with Angela and Beth, my guess is your mom is just not emotionally mature enough to actually say the words you want to hear, so in her own way she's trying to say thanks and sorry. BUT you sound like you're in a very good place by setting boundaries and not being held hostage to their whims. Sorry about the tantrums with Amelia, Jo has them too and I try and not laugh at the total baby melt down end of the world antics. They are just too much.

AFM, well I thought my cold was subsiding at the end of last week, but over the weekend it got worse and worse, with unbelievable pain in my head. Jo still has a cold and cough so I took her and myself into the doctor yesterday. Turns it I had a sinus infection ( which is what I thought), and Jo has an ear infection ( which I had no idea, because teething and ear infections share so many of the same traits.). But we're both on antibiotics and I'm feeling much better today. The real kicker is my back is out. Every once in a blue moon my hamstrings get too tigh and pull my lower back out of whack. When it's really bad I can hardly drive my car, let alone get dressed, or get a baby dressed. I got a massage last night and I'm stretching tons, but it just takes some time. I went to Yoga on Sautrday hoping it would help my cold and back, but we did so much core work my stomach muscles are so sore I can't cough without pain, which is normally a good thing, but with a bad back needing a little extra support, having stomach muscles that are totally taxed isn't a good thing. Ok I whine. I am on the mend and thankful for it. It takes a lot to take me out, but yesterday just about did it. I still made it to work, but it was a struggle. 

On a brighter note, it's Fat Tuesday!! Happy Mardi Gras!!! We have so many tourists that get out of New Orleans and come here that we have a Mardi grass parade every year. Bead throwing and the whole thing. It's small town, but fun. 

Hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Beth - I am so sorry to hear about your sister. My thoughts and prayers are with her and hubby while they go through this and also to you as well! I am glad to hear that you all are ok with the storm. How is your MS? When is your next Dr visit?

Anna - Yuck on still being sick and now Jo with another ear infection! That is the pits. Glad to hear that you are both on the mend, well except for your back! Poor you! My hubby has chronic back issues so I can imagine the pain you are in. I totally forgot that it was Fat Tuesday! How awesome that you town does a whole Madi Gras Parades that is cool. 

Angela &#8211; I am so proud of you for all your walks! That sounds incredible. Glad the weather is holding out so that you are able to do that. I remember Atlanta having some nice hills as well so that is perfect! Also, wanted to let you know that I am picking up a prescription for MS today!!!! Hopefully by tomorrow I will be ok.

Rebekah &#8211; I agree with Beth about your mom putting out an Olive branch in her own way, but good for you for sticking to your guns about boundaries. As for diapers, Katelyn uses huggies and is in a size 4. I do a Size 4 overnight diaper as well. It helps. Some nights she would pee A LOT at night and wake up soaked. I have found that the overnight diapers are able to absorb and hold a lot more. 

Viv &#8211; where you been?

AFM &#8211; well this weekend was the pits and my MS was HORRIBLE. I was sick the entire weekend and pretty much did NOTHING. I had to go to my hubby&#8217;s job on Saturday evening to support him, as he made the special that night. Katelyn was in a mood too and after being there 15 minutes kept saying bye bye and running for the door. I made her stay about an hour and then took her home. She also wasn&#8217;t feeling that great and hasn&#8217;t been eating much since Friday. She keeps saying &#8220;Ow my tomach, it hurts&#8221; and rubs her belly. Well last night she was so constipated poor thing. I gave her a pouch of prunes and that kind of worked, but it was a long evening and I had to change her diaper 3 times last night. Poor thing didn&#8217;t even wake up, just cried in her sleep. She also woke up with morning with her left eye swollen. Don&#8217;t know what that was about. My hubby said it was fine, but I will be the judge of that when I get home. If she still isn&#8217;t really eating I will make a same day appointment for her tomorrow. I stayed home from work yesterday due to MS. My hubby, bless him, took care of me and Katie. I pretty much slept ALL day as that is really the only time I am not nauseated! Hopefully the pills my Dr prescribed will work wonders and I will be ok. Ok, off to get my pills and get home to my baby. Will check back later. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph glad to hear re:meds -what did they give you? :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Anna so glad you got some meds -I always get crud after a cold too and it is awful! 

So sorry for short notes am typing w one hand and left hand at that lol. Hugs and love, more soon!

Ps Reece 12 weeks and 15 pounds today!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Oh Beth, how sad. Did you say they're waiting for the baby to pass or has the baby's heart already stopped beating? My heart just hurts for her. When I gave birth to Jackson he was still alive. We had a short time with him before he gave his last breath. My heart just hurts so bad for your sister and those who have to deliver still birth. Having walked that walk, there's no words to comfort when a woman goes through the birthing process and walks out without a baby while everyone else is giving birth and holding theirs. My prayers will be to give them Gods great peace and strength through the road ahead as they grieve. I pray also that many would gather around them to hold them up when they cannot stand. So sorry! :hugs:

Steph, praying for the sickness to ease up a bit. 

Anna, oh dear...I can't believe you still went to yoga with a bad back. Would a chiropractor work to realign you?

Angela, YAY for Reece! :happydance: Sounds like he's thriving.

AFM: Well, I'm almost over the cold and I end up with impetigo on the lips and a HUGE swollen gland. :lol: My immune system is working overdrive. I haven't been sick in over a year. What a way to end that streak. My lip is HUGE. :rofl:

Doug, Amelia and I spent the day together today. It was LOVELY! :happydance: Got our errands done, went to lunch at a local Bistro and had soup...I added a Chai as well. Then we went to Marshall's. That LOVELY manager. She looked up our receipt and found Amelia's dress was paid for. I walked in and everyone knew it when the alarms went off. Again I think, "how the heck did we get out of that store to begin with"? I've totally been oblivious. :rofl: 

Today was "kids eat free day" at Moe's. The 3 of us ate there and a magician made Amelia a bunny and a flower with a balloon. We enjoyed ourselves together. Looking forward to a nice weekend together.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Quick update- got some Zofran from the dr yesterday. It isn't really helping all too much. I guess I will give it more than 12 hours to do its magic. Hopefully by this time tomorrow, the MS will hopefully be gone. I have my appointment tomorrow at 12pm so please say a prayer that everything is ok. 

Also, Katelyn is sick, not sure what is the matter only that she hasn't been eating, she has been sleeping a lot and this morning she spit up a little bit of water. Hubby is taking her to the Dr and I am also going to get her some Probiotics to see if that will help. 

WIll check back later. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph, I hope the Zofran works miracles for you. It sure did for me and was how I survived! If they gave you 4mg, try 8 if the 4 doesn't do it for you. I got about the same effect from the 4's as the 8's. Also try the pills if they gave you the dissolve-in-mouth kind, and vice versa if the pills don't work well for you. I found the dissolve in mouth ones were too hard for me to take as they aggravated my nausea, but a lot of people like that better than the pills. I found it worked for me inside of 1/2 hour after taking it - nausea GONE. Hope it helps as much for you! 

:hugs:

Bek I am so sorry about the impetigo! Yikes! it has been such a horrible winter for everyone, it seems, with getting and being sick. But yay for Moe's! We have Moe's here too but also Willy's (which I think is just slightly tastier) and I can't wait to take the boys there when they are a little bigger. I think Ethan will find it fascinating to watch them make the food!

Anna hope you are feeling better! 

Beth, how are you feeling pregnancy-wise? Hope you are taking care of yourself; I know the situation with your sister must weigh heavily and we will continue to pray. I am so sorry!! Make sure you are taking care of YOU while everything else is going on, too. :hugs:

So today I went to discipleship and it was a little easier this week than last; hoping it gets easier each time. I'm learning a bit of a routine for Wednesdays. Yay! And I was down half a pound on the scale this morning (yay! Small victories!) - it is a small thing, but it is the trend in the general downward direction that makes me happy lol! I don't mind losing weight slowly as long as it comes off! :rofl: 

So all in all, a good week here so far! Hugs to all!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela, WTG on the weightloss. a pound is a pound! :happydance: Routine! Ahh how I love that word. Glad your getting there. We're having a time trying to find a church that will work with Doug's schedule. The church we used to go to before we married had sunday morning, sunday evening and a wed. night service. Would have worked out REALLY WELL! Now we're lucky if we can even get a weekend evening service. I miss church. I miss a sense of fellowship and I miss the meat of the Word. Sure we pray here at home but I must admit I've been a bit lazy reading. We all need growth. I want our home to be God centered. We just seem to be in an odd season.

I've also always wanted to go to a couples retreat to strengthen our marriage. We've NEVER been able to go because of Doug's schedule. Hopefully sometime in the future we can do it. Right now it's just never been something we could do If we could find a new church to have a routine that would be a start! Up this way church is somewhat different. I noticed the further South we got, the more protestant churches we found. Though everyone grew up in the church and not everyone really KNEW Christ, it gave us several to choose from. Here though, it's REALLY hard to find a good church. It took us two years to find the church we've been at until last year. I miss it terribly. I miss the women, the fellowship, the Word. The schedule just isn't working though. 

To have to move to a new church...well, I don't deal with change very well. It's funny. I AM outgoing and for the most part talk a lot. Inward though, I'm scared of crowds and lately I think the issue is more about the weight I've gained all these years and how frumpy I look. As if God cares about what I look like. :shrug: If I could be a fly on the wall and blend in wherever I go I'd feel SO much better.

Anna, how are you my friend? Is your back okay today? I'm thinking of joining weight watchers online. I'll see if we can afford it.


On a positive front, I spoke with the woman from the restaurant today and she has spoken to her own boss on behalf of Doug and I in hopes they'll give us a gift card for the money we lost and I will in turn give it to my parents. It looks good and she said she'd call me tomorrow. She was so kind and gracious!

Today is a BEAUTIFUL sunny day! I wish I'd asked Doug to keep Amelia's stroller home. I didn't get much sleep last night and Doug let me sleep in until 1pm. Holy Cats! (((faint))) I think my immune system is working overtime. My lip looks like someone popped a good one and the gland on that side is HUGE as well. I hope this example will never let me take my health for granted again! 

Steph, I'm so sorry for the med not working. Angela is right! Try the 8mg if the 4 isn't working. It worked wonders ALL throughout my pregnancy as I had MS throughout the whole thing because of the Progesterone injections. I have to say that the one under the tongue was AWESOME for me. I didn't do well with the pill you just swallowed. I liked the dissolving under the tongue. It's interesting how different it works with everyone hearing from Angela's experience.

Last night was a fun night. I opened my first WHITE (young) coconut. I've been making green smoothies with the coconut water but last night I made coconut milk with the flesh and am now dehydrating the leftovers for shredded coconut. FRESH! 

I'm noticing some kind of change in my body. I refuse to weight myself but my pants are fitting differently. I'm not feeling as bloated and "Slightly" more energetic. I say slightly because yesterday and today I'm tired. I think all this has been from the illness though as I've been taking the vitamins.

Beth, how are you doing? How is everyone? I'm still praying for all of you. This is a subject so close to my heart and I have to say I get very emotional.

Wondering how Viv is doing? Also wondering if our lurkers are still around as I miss them too! :hugs:

You know, I was thinking about the others when we all first started here too. Wondering how THEY are doing and wishing they were still coming by once in a while. Anyone hear from Hearty??

Well, Amelia is finishing her nap and I must get some housework done. My living room has toys ALL OVER and I was remembering a time when my home was spotless. Can I tell you all how much I LOVE this mess?? I still can't believe I have a little girl. Tantrums aside, she just makes me laugh and fills my heart with love. Such a glimpse of heaven.

This afternoon (after that long afternoon in) I heard her say MAH.....Maaaaah. Then she knocked on the door. :rofl: I HAD to wake up for that! Bless her little heart.

Well, praying your all doing well. God bless you, your families and your day! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

I am on the 4 MG and it is the under the tongue one. I just don't really feel much for a difference. I will speak with my dr about tomorrow when I see her. Not sure I like the under the tongue as I am kinda in the same camp with Angela, it makes the nausea a bit worse and it has a terrible after taste. 

Sorry for the brief, all about me post.

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> I am on the 4 MG and it is the under the tongue one. I just don't really feel much for a difference. I will speak with my dr about tomorrow when I see her. Not sure I like the under the tongue as I am kinda in the same camp with Angela, it makes the nausea a bit worse and it has a terrible after taste.
> 
> Sorry for the brief, all about me post.
> 
> Hugs,
> Steph

Sounds like you may do well with the regular pill form then. It's great when you have someone who's been there. Hopefully it will reside when it's changed. :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

BTW Rebekah, I love your avatar photo! Amelia looks so big! I love her hat and snow out fit! Adorable!!! hee hee


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> BTW Rebekah, I love your avatar photo! Amelia looks so big! I love her hat and snow out fit! Adorable!!! hee hee

Why thank ya!:lol: She does NOT like sledding quite yet. She does like riding in her stroller and catching snowflakes though, she likes the chilly weather and kicks her feet when we run through it but as far as riding in the sled...it was the only pic we got of her where she wasn't screaming. lol Sasha our pekingese behind her made her laugh by jumping towards her. Otherwise she would have been miserable the whole time. Maybe a few more times and she'll be more excited about it. If it snows again this weekend I think we're going to take her out and make a snowman. The dogs will love it at least.


----------



## pablo797

Hi All my lovely friends!

Sorry MIA . . .

Beth, I am thinking of you and your family. Huge hugs for you. 

MA, I HATE the scale!! Glad clothes are fitting better!! Jo isn't wild about sledding either, I think she likes ridding in it to and from the park more. Love the avatar too, soper cute!! Glad you had a good family day. As for WW on line, it's ok, but I have to say stay dedicated. Any wavering from the points and it really shows. I can really tell when I'm cheating or not recording everything I eat because I either gain or the loss stops. Oh and Jo is now in size five diapers. W were in fours but they seemed to be cutting into her legs. She's big for her age. The size fives are a little big, but I've never used an overnight diaper.  I do have better luck with Huggies than Pampers. 


Angela, how's it going? Yeh for any poundage lost. it's small steps and slow loss that they say sticks with you the most. 

Steph, thinking of you today and your appointment!! Sorry the pills aren't helping yet, hopefully your doctor today will get you something that works better. 

AFM, on the mend. Jo is too and last night was our first night of un-interrupted sleep in a long while. I think for the last few weeks what I was attributing to teething pain was really the ear infection. Poor baby. My back is really the kicker. It's getting better but it's a slow road. 

Happy Valentines day to everyone. Actually I call it Black Thursday. Too many years single and being subjected to the Hallmark holiday. No plans for us. Told DH he was getting a trip to Mexico for valentines day. And I have an appointment with my marriage therapist today, how apropo. A lot of our work has been centered around the letting go of fantasy/fairy tale thinking, and valentines day kind of falls into that category. Not that it's not great to celebrate love and a great relationship, but I'm learning to let go of unrealistic expectations. 

Anyhow, hope everyone has a great day!! Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Happy Valentines Day everyone!

Anna, so glad that you and Jo are on the mend. 

I read what you said about letting go of the unrealistic expectations. Oh how I could learn a thing or two! I think I've had YEARS planned of my life since I was younger. I remember my gram one time telling me to stop it because it would only lead to disappointment and sadness. OH how she was right. It was just something kind of ingrown into me. Not by my parents...just who I was I suppose. When I read or watch anything written by Jane Austen OR Downtan Abbey for instance, I LONG for the romance that the men were (or at least seemed) during the regency era. That of being the strong, wise and heroic force while also being sensitive, witty and filled with proper etiquette. 

Even SAYING that makes me laugh. Were men...even in the regency era, EVER like that?! 

When it comes to my parents even Doug has said that my expectations for them to do the right thing is pretty unrealistic and the only one to change would be ME and my mindset. He too is right.

((sigh)) As I said, I have a LOT to learn. :lol: Sometimes though I will be 39 this year, I fell as though I'm 39 going on 11. I'm moving backwards instead of forwards because I seem to be relearning ways to cope with loss or what you've said, "unrealistic expectations" instead of dwelling on the disappointments. I think WAY too much it seems. :rofl:

On another note, I'm always sharing I wish my husband were a bit more romantic. He's been SO sweet. Our anniversary went well, the other day on his day off went beautifully and I look in my inbox to find a sweet romantic e-card while he also bought me pastries from a favorite french store we travelled to because I HAD to get the gift card from the restaurant where my parents anniversary party should have been. My thought was I'd better get it before they decide to take it back. What the heck?? I should have just left it until the weekend. I made my husband late for work and the stress of it all kind of ruined the afternoon we *could* have had. I'm glad I'm learning new things about myself. I just wish it didn't always have to be AFTER the fact. :lol: Either way, I have something nice prepped for when he comes home to hopefully make HIM feel special for a change.


----------



## Vivienne

OK OK OK I'm still her sorry!! I am so crap at posting, but weather has been magnificent so have been out and about loads and not so much near electronic devices.

Beth babe, no words just prayers for your sister and smooshy gentle hugs for you:hugs:

Steph that MS is just being a total B*#*h. I ended up on Halperidol which quietened the vomiting but the nausea still lurked all pregnancy (your didn't want to here that aye!?)

As for Callum's naps, he only has one a day, about 1 hour if at preschool and 2-3 hours at home (more happening at preschool, he never sits still I'm told), but never later than 4pm.


Bek, your parents are just.......just.... there is no word, I got headache reading your post about the party planning I was frowning so much! Amelia does look so adorable in her getup in that picture. You are blessed!
As for nappies er diapers, we use reusable during the day and pull ups at night which work for us. We have just started selling Pampers brand here in NZ and they are SMALL compared to our Huggies or Treasures brands. How on earth do they expect them to work through a 12 hour sleep?

I hope everyone is OK with the wild weather. 3 feet of snow would be the end of the world here, we are not equipped to deal with that depth.

Anna, have you had Jo's ears checked? Callum is speech delayed because of fluid build up in his ears through multiple ear infections. Which as you said often are mistaken for teething issues. The infection comes and goes but the fluid keeps building behind the ear drum. does she put her fingers in her ears and wiggle them or clutch her head by her ears often?
Just some thoughts.
Sorry your back is down and out and that your body appears to have gone on holiday and left you behind!!!

Ang, yay for healthy family!!!!!! Love the stroller 

AFM I am busier these days, with work, being on two committees and all their fundraising and organising that has to be done, trying to plan a wedding, running a house (Chris is home though so no longer single but he works 8-6.30 so I might as well be:dohh:), swimming lessons, music lessons, two coffee groups a week, tumbletimes (toddler gym class), running a seminar at the moment on first foods and baby movement for 4-8 month olds at night, going to the gym myself. And then there are the activities I do for fun!

Callum has had his grommets put in last week, 7 min operation under full anesthesia, but he was awake in two mins and eating in 20 mins!! Running all day, had his normal nap then we went to my step mother's and dad's for tea. They said he was one of the best respondents to anesthesia they had had at that age:happydance: Easy to go under and come out with no side effects. Usually they are ill afterwards and off food a bit and sleepy and grizzly. 
Seems to be hearing better too and we are getting words :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I get bye bye daddy or nana (no mummy yet) school, hello and uck (truck), kitteh and he now understands instructions yay!!!!!!
Will go get his shoes and put them on when asked or put his plate in the dishwasher and his cup in the cupboard, puts his toys away, it's like a new child!!!
(although we still get mega tantrums, does anyone else, when he cannot get his own way or do something by himself??)

Phew, sorry about the novel. Will update on wedding plans later

Vivienne :flower:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:hi: Viv!! :happydance: 

WOWee do you have a busy schedule! Makes me tired even thinking about it all. Sounds like your enjoying it though.

Glad Callum's surgery went well. Pretty awesome that he came through with flying colors. Hows the wedding planning coming? You nervous?

As for the tantrums. YUP! Amelia has them OFTEN when she can't get her way. It's hard to be patient through them sometimes. She's very dramatic. :rofl: Anna said it was hard not to laugh when Jo has them...I totally know how she feels. Sometimes they're just WAY too dramatic over simple things. :rofl: They think it's the end of the world. Holy Cats! If they're this way now, what will they be like at tween and teens?! :shrug: I can't even FATHOM that far ahead. Maybe they'll turn into little sweet angels. Haha

I'm interested in what ya'll do too. Angela, I know you just walk away. I walk away from Amelia and she just continues. What gets me though is she's *NOT quiet* at all. Very loud and dramatic. Usually she's good but there are times when we've been out and she's been cranky and LOUD with her tantrums. It's hard to know what to do.

I tried that Best Toddler On the Block video and they were Terrible! It's in the garage sale pile as we speak. :lol:

More tips please. REALLY need tantrum tips. Walking away does NOTHING. Pretending she's not in the room makes her just as loud. Now what? lol


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls and Happy Friday!!!

Vivienne, so good all is so well in your world. I am going to ask the doctor at Jo's 18mo check-up about the tubes in the ears. Given her ear problems, I am wondering if it is affecting her speech too. Glad it is so nice where you live and I am sooooo jealous right now!!! But outside play time should always come before being inside and talking to us, so you're forgiven for being absent. As to all you do... I am stunned. I can barely manage to work and make dinner. 

MA, you are not the only one out there who has gotten lost in the perfection paradigm. The idea of perfect love or true love is a hard one to break. I am a complete sucker for the "Happy ever after". So much so that it has affected my relationships. So don't fret you're not the only one. 

Ok I started this post on Friday and now it's Sunday morning. 

Angela, how are things?? 

Beth, thinking of you. 

AFM, Having a goood weekend. It's Sunday morning and I'm trying to figure out what to do with the girl today. DH is going snowmobiling so the girl and I are left to our own devices. I'm thinking we'll chill for a while and then go to the pool this morning, lunch, nap, then maybe take the dog for a good long walk. It's is supposed to snow most of this week, so better get out now while we can. 

Hugs to all! Beth you're in my thoughts. 
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

Had a good weekend so far too. We managed to get to a church last night. It was GREAT! They are church planting so it's monthly but in March they are going to be every other week. They are using a church facility on Sat. evenings however will have to move venues after next month. I think they are in the process of locating a place to eventually build. The original building is in the city of Syracuse and MUCH too far for us right now. The North Side where they plan to plant another church is a perfect location and "hopefully" in the upcoming months we'll be going more often. They have evening services and mornings too. It was the only evening service thus far that wasn't ....well LOOPY. Don't get me wrong, In college I went to a charismatic church and it was fine, but I'd like a church with both the worship AND the Meat of the Word. One church had this loopy Holy Spirit release the devil thing and Doug and I looked at each other and slowly backed out the door. Ummm where was the focus on Gods word? 

So just as I was getting emotional on finding a good balanced church...finally found one. Downside is they are in the beginning stages of church planting. SO we will go monthly here at the North Side and work from there. God is moving though! lol It's a step in the right direction for us.

On another note, we came to the conclusion that we cannot eat at a ritzy mexican place. Last night was the second time we tried and it was the second time Amelia looked like a character from the exorcism. :rofl: She wanted to walk around on her own and had a hissy fit on the floor. I picked her up and faced her towards the mall shoppers instead of the tables that were directly next to us and she was STARTING to calm down when Doug got it in his head to come by and console her causing her to have a BIGGER hissy fit. :wacko: :shrug: Needless to say, we had to leave.....found all these twenty-somethings staring at us and all I could think of was stop staring you [email protected]!$. You just wait until you have your own. For obvious reasons I didn't say it but boy did I think it.

no sooner we left the place she went from possessed baby to sweet little laughy baby. :wacko: 

All I could think of was that we need to come up with a plan to calm her little bum down when she has these fits. :rofl: Maybe I'll just throw to the arms at the next table and pretend she's not our and take her back when she comes to again. :rofl:

I was SO looking forward to the girl making my gaucamole fresh at the table. ((sigh))

Well, I'm off to go grocery shopping.

Talk later ladies!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Of all things Holy!!! :wacko: rofl:


Today has been a day straight from hell! :rofl: Okay, maybe not straight from hell but nearby somewhere. I should have stayed in bed. Hahaha

Doug ran on an errand this morning and I get a knock on the door which proceeded to alert the dogs which proceeded in a screaming baby who got scared. I tell the person to hold on, put my winter duds on and then Amelia's. We waltz outside to a not-so-nice girl in her late twenties who said my husband PURPOSELY backed into her car. Saw it and ran off. I looked at her straight in the face and I said, "that's not like my husband, he'd stop. Maybe he didn't see or hear anything." 

I followed her out to her car which was parked DIRECTLY across from our driveway as it "usually" is (I've complained to Doug about this chick parking there before it was only a matter of time). As she pushed the dirt off her Hiundai Sonata she said SEE! 

I politely told her I'd call him and that he would NEVER knowingly do something like that. I told her I'd have to get my camera though because she was parked in front of our driveway as usual. So I went back in with Amelia, grabbed my camera and took picks. Holding in my frustration with this chick and my husband who was oblivious after I'd called him to tell him to come home. :wacko:

He gets back but before he does I told the girl (which got her even MORE pissier) "You really need to park somewhere else next time. We've come close to hitting you on more than one occasion because your parked directly across from our driveway in our blind spot."

Meanwhile she gets on the phone and starts spewing things about US to whoever was on the other end. I got a paper from the glove compartment out to get her information, gave Doug the title and other info he needed and let HIM deal with her. Meanwhile I come into the house to find my Jack Russell Terror pee'd on my brand new couch and all over the floor.  

So I took the fabric off the cushion and put it on the delicate cycle only to find the whole damn thing came apart at the top and bottom seems.:growlmad::nope::cry: Called the store we bought it from on January 10th and they said they can refer us to a seamstress but there's nothing they can do about our thousand dollar sofa.:sad2::devil:](*,):shock:

Good news? Doug didn't get a ticket. The officer was AWESOME! 

Other than that, we're wondering if Amelia has hit a terrible 2 stage because whenever she doesn't like something, she throws her weight down on the floor. It's SO HARD not to laugh when she lays on the floor and flails, but this is something that we have to figure out how to deal with. Right now we just walk away from it and let her calm down. Does this sound like a right way to deal with it??


((sigh)) Hope everyone elses day is going better. I'm just laughing about it all. If I didn't, I'd probably cry and I'm SURE there's much worse to cry about. All this will work out, it usually does.

How is everyone? It's been quiet in here.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

It's Tuesday and the craziness of President's day is over!! 

MA, so sorry about the neighbor. So glad Doug didn't get a ticket!! On the tantrum front, Jo does exactly the same thing and we just walk away too. Otherwise it teaches them if they throw a tantrum they will get what they want. At least that's my take on it. I think you're doing the right thing. My girl friend whose little girl is a bit older posted on Facebook that her daughter, who was about to turn two, was entering the terrible twos and to avoid this she was going to try telling her daughter she was about to turn three, thereby skipping the terrible twos!! LOL I don't think it works that way but one can always hope. 

Steph, did u have your ultra sound?? How did it go? How are you?? Feeling any better??

Beth, how are you hon? How's your sister ?? Lots of hugs!!

Angela, how are you doing my dear? I had a customer in yesterday from Atlanta that said it was about as cold at home as it is here, there's a cold snap. Hope you are warm and toasty!!

Vivienne, hope all is well in your world and that you are outside with Calum playing in the warm sunshine!!

AFM, not much new to tell. Had a good mellow weekend. Took Jo swimming on Sunday and she walked all the way to the rec center from our house!! Granted we only live a block or so away, but it's a long walk when you're legs are only a foot long. My store didn't have a very good weekend. I'm trying not to take it personally but I have a hard time seperating personal self worth from work performance. My buyer said to relax, that we were still up for the year and sales were better so far this year than they have been in the past four years, but I can't help feeling like we're not doing very good. So I spent all day yesterday tweaking things to try and "fix" things. At the end of the day however I've done all I can so it is what it is. 

On a brighter note, no pun intended, I am going to pay off Mexico this week!!! Woohoo! Now that the trip is paid for, I can spend a little money on the fun stuff like new sun dresses for Jo and I. 

That's all I've got, hope everyone is well!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All!

Happy Tuesday ?!

Rebekah - So sorry to hear about all the drama that went on this weekend! Glad that Doug didn't get a ticket, but that stinks about your sofa! As for the tantrums, Katelyn pulls them too. We do a few things:1 walk away, then she normally stops and walks over to me crying 2. I tell her firmly after about 30 seconds "that's Enough!" 3. We tell her she is going to get spanked and normally she will stop. Every now and then she will get a spanked. However, most of the time, just walking away works. Oh, Congrats on finding a church, even if they are new and looking for a place, that is still wonderful. It is hard to find a church you feel comfortable with, so I am happy for you!

Anna - Good for you on the walk and on the swimming! In that cold weather no less. I know the pool is heated, but leaving the nice warm cozy house would be hard! I also hear you and understand about the Happily Ever After. I sometimes forget that my life is not a musical or a romantic comedy and the way couples act in those films is not real life. Sometimes when I am arguing with my husband I play out scenarios in my head the way it would happen in a movie and when he doesn't react the way it is scripted, I am upset. But then I remember that he hasn't seen the script LOL. 

Viv - How is Callum doing? How is the wedding planning?

Beth - How have you been? Is your MS getting any better?

AFM - It has been 75-80 degrees here the past few days (today it is cold and looking like rain). 

I will say that on Saturday I kind of had an emotional breakdown. My husband went to work and was gone literally ALL day (didn't get home til after 1am in the morning). I had been up since 5am with the Katelyn and she chose that day to NOT take a nap. I hung out with my SIL during the day and went to my nephews basketball game. We came home and I fed Katelyn, but her in the tub and then bed by 7:45pm. Well, I decided that I hadn't had pizza in forever so I ordered a pizza. Well for some reason it was 1 1/2 late. The guy shows up at 9:50pm. I had not eaten since 3:30pm and was starving. Of course when the guy comes he wakes up Katelyn and she refuses to go back to sleep unless I am holding her. At this point there is nothing I can do but cry. I should have called my husband and told him to come up, but he was out celebrating his brothers birthday and I didn't want to bug him. In hind sight, I should have bugged him! I think i sobbed for about an hour straight (while I tried to eat). I had moved Katelyn to sofa where she laid quietly. Finally I stopped crying and I hear her little voice "Mommy crying? You ok mommy?" that made me start to cry all over again. I picked her up and brought her into the bedroom with me and we both went to sleep. My poor baby. She cuddled close to me all night. At least the next morning, I was able to sleep in until 10:30 as my hubby got up with katelyn at 6:30.

I took baby girl to the Zoo yesterday with a few of my friends (we were all pregnant at the same time and our kids are 2-3 months apart). It was really nice, but man was I exhausted. The Los Angeles Zoo is huge and HILLY! Pushing my baby up and down those hills was tiring! I managed to NOT tell them I was pregnant. It was really hard because they both know that we have been TTC so when they asked, I just said, we were working on it. I made a big stink about not wanting to say anything until at least the 1st week of March and I didn't want to tell my friends and my hubby couldn't tell any of his friends. That wouldnt have been fair. So, I kept it to myself. The MS has been a bit better, though this morning it was bad because I started gagging when brushing my teeth. Katelyn has now started to imitate me gagging, though when I do it, she gets concerned and is all "you ok mommy?" I say yes, then after about 10 minutes she starts doing it and i have to ask her if she is ok. She will say weakly (like I do) I am ok. It is hysterical. 

Well I have to start Katelyn in daycare this week. My hubby, who was only working Friday's and Saturdays, has gone full time. While this is great, it also means that he no longer will be watching baby girl. Last Friday, was their last day together :-(. So I am waiting to hear back from the Disney Day care to see if she can get in, if not, I will call the YMCA and see if they can take her. The good news is I already did a site tour with the Y and spoke with the director, etc and was happy with it. The only thing is though that as soon I am off the waitlist for Disney daycare I will be switching her, which kind of stinks. 

Well, I have gone on and now need to get back to work. Hope you are all ok. 

Angela - Yay on Reece being 3 months! What a big boy. How is the party planning for Ethan's 2nd bday coming along?

Best,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

thanks for everyone who was checking in on me, I'm ok. Sad but ok. My sis is a mess but we're dealing.

I'm running a week behind so I'm about 9.5 weeks along and if this MS doesn't let up by week 12 like last time, I'm getting something to help! It is really hard to cook dinner every night when many smells bring on the nausea!

we go in for the NT test next week already them monthly ultrasounds and a fetal echo. Not complaining, I love the extra pics of the baby! And since we aren't finding out what we are having, and we already have a poppy, we are calling the baby Cookie! :)

Speaking of poppy, congestion galore. Exacerbated by the addition of whole milk - we only gave him a little and so much mucus it's gross. We are back on formula until it clears up and try again. If it comes back, then off to the dr for milk allergy determination. :wacko:

otherwise, just hanging in, nauseous, tired, cranky. you know. :)

Rebekah - as far as the temper tantrums go - we don't get too many but when they happen, it drives me crazy! I don't find it amusing at all!!!! I give a very very very firm NO and that usually stops things and I steer him in another direction. If it continues, though, then he goes in his little car bouncy seat or the crib to work it out himself and calm down. We don't speak until he's calmed down. May sounds mean, but talking to him trying to soothe, just makes him worse. If he is hysterical crying (happened once) then I rock him without speaking until he stops. He knows it is no fun and no playtime and mommy means it! :haha: I nip it in the bud - for now. I'm sure it will test my patience in time. but I'm very good at No. 

Crap, I had more but I hear some nasty coughing and am sure some phlegm is coming. We had 1 small bday party for his sisters over the weekend. I'll tell you all about it and post pics of the cake I made prob tomorrow. 

I'll respond to the other lovely ladies then too. thanks!
Beth


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Quickly coming by to share this with the pregnant ladies. Have you tried this yet?

Ginger Tea


----------



## pablo797

Morning All!

Steph, so sorry Katelyn has to start daycare. It's always hard, but she will probably enjoy new kids to play with, new toys, new activities, etc. Whenever I drop Jo off, it's this big show of mommy don't go, but when I pick her up she could care less that I'm there, ok not really, but she's so engrossed in whatever is going on, it's no big deal. 

As for the sickness I'm so sorry, but good for you for sticking to your decision to wait to tell people, in that situation I probably would have spilled the beans. I'm am sure the zoo is huge!! Can Katelyn be any cuter?? I can't wait until Jo is talking. Sometimes I wonder what will come out of her mouth when she can finally communicate. I just love the "mommy ok?". And so sorry you were reduced to tears. I think we've all been there, but not pregnant, talk about a double whammy. And maybe a talk with DH. While I know you wanted him to have a good time with the guys, while you are pregnant, in the first trimester, with MS, and a toddler, it is bad timing to leave you alone all day. Lots and lots of hugs!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Beth, good to hear from you! I hope MS subsides soon. Sorry poppy is sick, do we know how that goes!! And it's never fun. And love Cookie!! That's my mom's nickname. Whenever family calls their house and says in a very southern Texas drawl," is cookie there?" I always know its family. Hope you feel better soon!! 

Angela, how are things? You've been a little quiet lately, but we all know you have your hands more than full, so just checking on you. 

Vivienne, hope you are well!!

AFM, nothing new to report. It may sound crazy but I finally feel like I'm in a give after 17 months. This morning I was patting myself on the back for getting up before the baby woke up, making lunches (3), getting everyone fed, bathed, dressed, and out the door. I finally feel like I've got it down to a smooth flow. Then of course I get to work and realize I left my purse in the back of my husband's truck. LOL. It's always something. Hope everyone has a good hump day!!

Anna


----------



## pablo797

Oh and MA, I love ginger tea! It saved me when I was preggers. Even now when my stomach is upset I drink it!! Good suggestion.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Anna,

You had me laughing about finally getting into the groove only to have left your purse in your husbands truck. :rofl: Doug AND I both seem to be going through similar. The other day when the girl came to the door about Doug hitting her and running the scene...I said, "He wouldn't knowingly do something like that. He must not have known he hit you". We're in a HUGE minivan and honestly it's up high and feels to me like a bus. Anyways, what came to mind was hit and run? No! Oblivious to his surroundings? Maybe! :rofl: Having a baby has seemed to make us more forgetful or absentminded than usual. Just when we think we got in the groove something else comes and throws us for a loop. Hahaha

As for Ginger, I LOVE ginger. I put it in all my smoothies and juices. I have to be careful because I put more than most would and it has quite the kick. What flavor though when you add it to the juice of a lemon.

Lately I've gotten into cracking coconuts and drinking the juice...saving the meat for other purposes.


Oh, I had a meltdown last night. I can laugh about it today but it was quite the thing last night when poor Doug stepped in the door.

I happened upon the show about a 600lb woman who lost weight with gastric bypass. She was going through the story of how she got that way, what they did and later dealing with the emotional issues even after the weightloss. Holy Cow! Doug came home and I started crying about how I REALLY need to lose weight. I wasn't sure if I should even continue ttc because I wasn't sure if it was right being morbidly obese already for my height. I was overweight pre-Jackson, lost "some" weight and then gained it and then some after giving birth to him. At my highest pre-Amelia, lost it, now 4lbs above my highest weight PRE Amelia because I'm back on the insulin pump which is the only safe drug to use while ttc.

I told him I didn't want to die. I wanted to enjoy being his wife and Amelia's mother. How I really would LOVE another baby but what if my weight either hurt the baby or worse yet, I died because of it during pregnancy.

That show just had me REALLY upset. Doug finally shut the show off, held me and told me everything would be okay and yes! He thought I was healthy enough to sustain another pregnancy. Yes, I've gained weight but I eat healthy and while I've lacked real exercise lately he said he would help me through the slump.

Not going to watch that show again. lol In fact, I've been thinking about joining the YMCA for the mommy and me swim class. That at least can help me move off the couch more. While I do run up and down the stairs regularly for housework...it's regular activity. It's NOTHING like what I used to do. So I need to move. It's freaking HARD to eat healthy. I want comfort food. Even when I cut out the carb crap I never seem to lose anything because of the darn insulin. I guess my mindset just needs to be on continuing to eat healthy and pushing myself to walk AT LEAST 3 times a week...I'll work my way up to walking 6 days a week. At least it will be 3 more days than what I've been doing. I plan to start in a few minutes once Amelia has gone for her nap.

Well Anna, I hope you had a lovely day to spite the purse you left behind.

Love to everyone else!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! 

Thank you so much all who have asked after me. I have more I want to say, but first a HUGE hug to all who have had meltdowns recently. Had one myself this morning (think another round of mastitis is coming, but hoping and praying it's just clogged ducts...time shall tell). At 5 am I was up crying and boo hooing because I don't WANT to have to stop breastfeeding when it's going well, @#$#@t!! I want to be able to continue, but can't take round after round of closely spaced antibiotics...so we will see. if this is it again, I have to reconsider the wisdom of bfing and that had me in tears this morning. 

Bek, I have seen that show (my 600 pound life or something like that?) and I know what you are talking about. They really hammer home that weight can kill. HOWEVER, keep in mind that you are NOT anywhere near that weight. I will be praying for you to have peace and make the decision/timing that is best for you. You are trying to focus on losing weight while you wait for ttc and that is awesome! :hugs: sweet friend.

Steph, I hope you are hanging in and the B6 and unisom are helping. I know how miserable those early weeks are and all I can do is PROMISE it DOES get better. Around week 15-16 you will feel that fatigue go (sooner, on the nausea) and you'll be back up and running! :hugs:

Anna, it always feels so good to get back into a groove! I had JUST gotten one when we got preggo again, :rofl: so I have been out of the groove for a while again now LOL. Trying to make my way back to our new normal with 2 now. Getting there slowly. And LOL on the purse. THAT is something I would do for sure!! :haha:

Beth, I am again SO sorry for your sis. Hoping your own pregnancy and Poppy give you some big smiles during this sad time for your family. Hugs and prayers! 

Viv, SO happy to see you back posting, and don't worry about posting or being absent - just post when you can. That's all any of us can do! We are just glad to see you here! I am sorry Callum had to have tubes (as they are called here) but it should help. I had them when I was a kid, as well. So excited too, to see how the wedding planning is going! I guess it is coming toward autumn for you guys soon? Will it be a fall wedding? 

AFM, Reece is 3 months today! can't believe it! And did I mention he is already wearing 9 month sleepers? Yep, you read that right! :dohh: :haha: Forget EThan's hand-me-downs. I think soon he will be wearing DADDY's clothes LOL! 15 and 5 oz today. Whew! My little chunk a lunk!

Up next for us is Ethan's party. Cars 2 theme - his FAVE movie right now. (Cars, cars, everything is cars with him... he even notices the cars on Reece's burp cloths and swaddles!) Good news, tons of ideas on Pinterest. Bad news, Martha Stewart I am NOT. :rofl: I will post some pics as I get things done and set up! Party is not for two weeks but it will take me every spare minute (there aren't many LOL!) to get ready.

Okay ladies. Sorry for brevity and rush; I feel like all I do lately is rush. But the boys are SO sweet and I love every minute with them. 

Hugs and love from here!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Angela, oh no! I pray it's just a clogged duct and not another mastitis though they both have their share of pain. :hugs: Your doing GREAT with bf'ing. Don't get down on yourself. You do what's best for all of you. You'll know when it's time to call it quits. Either way we support you and know you've done great.

Thanks so much for your kind comment about the weight. I am leaving it in Gods hands. Doug seems more gung ho about it than ever before. I can't even believe it myself! Even knowing that I'm NUTS on fertility meds. I know that once I get pregnant I stop gaining weight and only gain with baby weight. Hopefully bf'ing will help out and will be different and I'll get back off the pump and can fully concentrate on the other meds which help me LOSE the weight and insulin resistance while I combine it with diet and exercise. 

I'm tip toeing into it. Just very nervous about the process. I know this will be the last child through conception. We'll wait awhile before adopting but it will be adoption after the next child. I just can't handle all the fertility treatments for too many pregnancies. There are children waiting for homes anyways and it will be a blessing to share our lives with a child. We have the room and a load of love. The experience from our last fostering experience as well. 

Hoping everyone is doing well. Amelia has been so funny lately. I just love this kid!

Oh, Angela, on the party...You had me laughing! My brain isn't really all that creative lately so I hear you. Can't wait to see it though. I'm willing to bet it's going to be fun!


----------



## newmarriedgal

I'm at the drs office.... had light bleeding last night. Had an ultrasound - Looks like I lost the baby. I'll know more about what to do after the dr comes in


----------



## pablo797

Hi girls,

Angela, sorry for the boob pain. Hope it is not mastitis as well. I'm with MA, you'll know when to stop, but if you don't want to, then don't. All will work out. And...HAPPY BIRTHDAY REECE!!!! Omg I can not believe that he is both three months already AND 15 lbs!! Such a big boy!! So excited about the cars birthday, but no worries on e Martha Stewart front, I'm sure it all be great! 

MA, so sorry for the break down!! I saw that show on the menu the other day but didn't turn to it. You are no way near that women's condition. I am sorry this is so hard on you, and as I've stated before, loosing weight is one of the hardest things to do!! Don't beat yourself up, you are doing awesome!! I hear ya about comfort food. Somehow my smart choice lunches from WW aren't cutting it lately. As for exercise, I actually like to exercise and find myself challenged to find the time and energy. We live a stones throw from our local rec center and all I seem to do is take Jo swimming which is great, but it's not like I get any exercise. Point is that we all do what we can. I think your walking plan sounds great!! I wish I were there so I could go with you!!!

AFM, well it seems to be the week of the breakdown. So funny, last night was set to be a really fun girls evening with four girlfriends of mine. Wine, light apps and dinner. I ended up car pooling up to my friend's house who was hosting, which was my biggest mistake. Anyway I can't put my finger on it, but somewhere during the evening things went south for me and at the end of the night I ended up crying in my car (once I finally got to it), and feeling just so isolated. The exact opposite reaction you should have to a girls evening. I've tried to put my finger on exactly what went wrong. I think one of the things was that I couldn't leave when I wanted to. All my friends live in town whereas we moved to a town about 30 min away. So when we finally left at 9:30, I didn't get home until after 10, which is way too late. I think another thing that I have to come to grips with is I really don't like hanging out with one of my "friends". There I said it. I keep trying because we have so many friends in common and have been friends in the past. If you all recall she is my friend who's husband cheated on her when she was pregnant with #2. Anyway, ever since then she is just totally self involved. It's always about her and last night I just couldn't get past it. I think I just have to realize that I don't enjoy her company and back out of any events where she's concerned. Near as I can tell I'm the only one who feels this way, awesome, which may further isolate me, but I'd rather that than be unhappy. Anyway, this morning I'm better, but it's funny how I feel closer to you all than women I've know for years. I miss girlfriends that live close to me that I can hang out with or do things with. We made a conscious choice to move to where we did, but it's hard feeling alone, , I miss girlfriends. Soooo. Enough of self pitying, i just want to say thanks girls for being here!! Letting me vent some and say things I can't say to others. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Anyhow!! Snowing here. Hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Beth, we posted at the same time. I am so sorry!!! Lots and lots of hugs to you dear friend,:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Anna. It is so hard. Yesterday I was having some mild discomfit, towards the end of the night, felt like my period was coming and when I went the bathroom, I saw some spotting. So I got paranoid and checked about 10 mins later and it was like the start of a period, bright fresh blood but light. Same thing all night and this morning, same thing but a little more and some drops of blood in the toilet so I called first thing and they brought me in. The ultrasound showed the fetus at 6.5 weeks size, no heartbeat. I knew the second I saw my uterus and the little little speck in there, I KNEW. So met with the dr who is so nice and hugged me and told me it was probably starting on my own now and to let it run its course. She said she'd get me through this and then wait one cycle and try again. 

Originally I thought the bleeding was from the pap I had done on Tuesday as it was hard to reach the cervix and she told me to expect some spotting. So Charlie didn't come with me - he was at home with sleeping poppy, who also has a cold. But when I peed before the internal ultrasound and saw the blood, I knew. So I called him anyways and he came - poppy was almost done with the nap anyways. So it was so good to have him there. He had to go back to work but it's only about 4 mins away and he said he'd come back in an hour or so to check on me. 

Looks like alcohol is on the menu tonight.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Beth, honey , I am SO sorry!!!!! :cry: :cry: no words are really sufficient but i am sending you the biggest hugs and all my love. I will be praying for you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth - I am in tears for you. I am so sorry sweetie. I truly know how heart breaking this is. Sending you hugs and prayers for you and Charlie. LOVE YOU!


----------



## rottpaw

Editing post


----------



## Mommy's Angel

:cry::cry::cry:Beth, so sorry to hear what's happened. This came as such a surprise to me. I wish I could crawl through and hug you my sweet friend with all you're going through.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna,

I totally understand where your coming from with the friend issue. I honestly miss that closeness with the girls. My best friend lives over 3 hours away and it's hard to get with her, our other two friends live in VA. It's impossible. My cousin used to be a best friend but it feels so different now that Amelia's here. I think when I moved last year it was the straw that separated us completely as not only does she not have children but now we're further away with less in common.

I'm glad you got home safely but oh so sad your feeling lonely. I too wish we all lived closer. I enjoy chatting with you all. I meet with the nurses from Doug's unit once in awhile and they ARE sweet but none of them really know me like most of you. We know what it took to get here and get the quirks of the group. It also doesn't help that I don't fully feel comfortable around women that much anymore because of the weight gain. Now THAT I have to get over. It's ridiculous!

Angela,

Those shoes are BEAUTIFUL! I suck at heels. :rofl: Even when I was younger I hated them. I like the look of the wedges that I might be able to pull off but then I wonder if it would make my legs look stocky. I have thing ankles, my calves have muscle (always have) so they aren't straight but have muscle tone and I'm short. 5'2. Since the weight gain several years ago, I seemed to have stopped wearing anything nice. I feel frumpy so then I wear things that LOOK frumpy. It's hard to cover an apron roll of fat. My cousins wife is much bigger than I and she seems to pull of beautiful dresses and outfits nicely. For ONCE I'd like to look feminine and FEEL feminine again. I just don't seem to know how to pull off any kind of nice outfits that compliment my body. I get that empire waist is good for my type but then pants. Oh lordy my pants! I'm short and fat. So when I get my waist size the pants are long and balloon. So I look like I'm about to fall out of the sky. Again, my legs are thinner but my waist is bigger than my whole body. Finding clothes....NICE clothes that feel feminine are hard to come by. :rofl:

Glad you got out. I agree it's harder than it seems. For us we have to take the dogs out, feed baby bear, feed the dogs, feed ourselves, dress ourselves and shower. We NEVER get out the door in a timely manner. Given that once your out you have to drag the darn stroller out each time you go AND that you have an extra baby now it's not at all easy. It's not easy with 1 and you've got 2. Pat yourself on the back! Right now! Pat yourself on the back for job well done. For getting out there and getting home safely and in somewhat of a sane manner. :hugs: :happydance: :lol:

Steph, how are you doing sweet friend? You okay? I know it's been hard with dh's job and takes a toll on you emotionally and physically. How are you doing with Katelyn and the morning sickness?


----------



## pablo797

It's late and I'm just checking back in to check on Beth. Sending tons and tons of hugs!!!:nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Me too. Beth, Hugs hugs hugs! :cry:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all. 

Ok feeling better today, seem have shaken my funk.

MA, It never seem easy to dress your own body type. I know what the frump rut feels like. After Jo I lived in sweats. So hard to find clothes that are both comfortable and make you look good. Let alone affordable. 

Beth, how are ya hon??

Angela, I must have missed something because I have no idea what MA is talking about when she mentions heels. Alas my lack of tech savy has reared it ugly head again. Hope you are well!!

AFM, well good news is I got on the scale this morning and have lost a few more pounds, I am now lighter than I've been in a while, back to pretty baby weight and then some. I would LOVE to loose 10 more lbs before Mexico but we'll see. I'm buying clothes right now based on current body size. Speaking of shopping . . . My friend told me about a web site that is AWESOME!!! It's called 6pm.com and I love it. Have just been using it for bathing suit shopping, but can't believe the deals. It has changed how much I can buy for the Mexico trip!!! And the name brands are great. What I would be spending at a discount store for a cheap bathing suit, I can get a really good brand for the same price or cheaper!! Ok so I'm not a shopper per se, but it is always fun to find good deals. 

Other than that not much going on. I think we'll head to Denver tomorrow, my mother wants to take Jo and I to a Friend's daughters' baby shower. I think she wants her friends to meet Jo. BUT I have two problem with this, first the baby is a newborn and Jo, much as I love her, is a walking sess pool of germs, and second I don't want to steel someone else's thunder. So I'm going to call her this morning and tell her that I don't think it's a good idea we go to the party. Besides I don't even know my mother's friend let alone the mom or new baby. 

Quick question, I'm thinking of going Wheat free. I'm reading the book wheat belly, has anyone read it? I'm going to try it next week, trial run. Not completely gluten free, just cut out wheat. 

Anyhow, have a good weekend!! Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, you didn't miss anything big lol! I just pulled my post after submitting it as it was not important and i did not want to distract from Beth's situation right now. 

:hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

thank you all for your outpouring of love to me. It has helped me very much.

I must say, this is the hardest thing I have had to do to date. I'm sure you ALL know what is actually happening, but it is so hard to accept. I have been cramping/contracting all day today and most of yesterday really badly - hoping the worst of it is now over, but not sure. The cramps/contractions were coming about every 2-3 minutes for about 3 hours and they were intense. Quieter now. I go back next Wed for another ultrasound to check progress. I am so sad but with you all, my two wonderful Charlies, and a few close friends and one sister have helped me see that God just wanted my little angel and s/he is patiently waiting for me with my best friend up in Heaven. Sigh. 

Angela - please please please don't feel you, or anyone, has to tiptoe around me - you can put your post back. I am NOT offended by any light-hearted posts because I know none of you took my situation lightly. But life does go on and I will heal. So trust me, feel free to post anything, I promise to read it all with a big cocktail and smile. :)

On top of this, poor poppy is so sick with his cold. When I finally dragged myself off the bathroom floor yesterday, I took poor poppy's temperature and it was 102.7! My poor little guy. How can one kid make so much snot is beyond me. Fever is mostly gone today and doing better but still miserable. Didn't want to eat and cried so much when I tried to feed him (close the when we last fed but I wanted to make sure he was drinking fluids) he threw up ALL over me and him. So here we are both crying, I'm cramping too, and both miserable. We managed to clean up, laugh a little, and he went for a nap. Hopefully he'll eat when he gets up, otherwise, it's another call into the dr.

As much as I hate poppy being sick, I must say, it has taken my mind off of things for many stretches. Also helps that he will come over to me with kisses all day too. 

Love to you all, thank you all for being here for me. 

Steph - until I am able to recover and try again, I will always equate myself with your due date, so please feel free to write how you are feeling and I will (a little sadly, but forgive me for that) live vicariously through you and wish you tons of love and hugs during your coming months.


----------



## rottpaw

Beth that is very sweet of you; I will repost it later. No big deal at all. I'm just worried about YOU, bless your heart! :hugs: :hugs: You have been through a huge lot in such a short time - pregnancy, your sister's loss, Poppy's birthday, then this... It must feel like you are on a horrific roller coaster (though with some great moments like the pregnancy and sweet Poppy's birthday). I am just so sorry for the loss and I hope your dr is taking good care of you. Are they letting you know what to expect, etc? 

I am just sending you a huge hug and all our love!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Beth,

Glad you came by to let us know how your doing. I'm still so very sorry your going through so much. It's not an easy process physically or emotionally but you will get through it. Some days are better than others. My prayer is for peace and great strength through the grieving process and healing for your mind, body, heart, soul and spirit. :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Well it's 6:15 am and it says there are two of us currently on line, so that means someone else is up at the crack of dawn too. Jo had another bad night, might take her to doc on Monday to see if ear infection is cleared up. 

Happy Sunday!!
Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies
I thought I was done but last night was the most horrific night of my life. I had to call the ob on call as we were afraid but he kindly said it sounded like last night was the total miscarriage. My poor baby is gone.

Resting today, we all have that cold too. Kick me while I'm down, why don't you. Ugh.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Beth, I am so very sorry. Hugs and prayers today. Rest, rest, rest!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Oh my god, I'm being punished for something. Not only continued cramping but not as bad, poppy fell down the stairs! Like Alllllll the stairs. What the hell have I done to deserve this crapstorm??? He is fine, called the dr right away and he was so kind: blood? NO. did he cry longer than 5 minutes? NO. Did he vomit? NO. Are his pupils working properly and such? YES. Is he favoring any bones? NO. Is he back to normal play? YES and he could hear him laughing and screeching in the background. I told him the stairs are very padded/ deep pile carpet and he said well he sounds perfectly fine, we check pupils and vomiting so he isn't showing any ill-effects. He was so kind and said stair falling is like a bunch of small falls not as damaging as a blunt straight fall. I'm still going to get him checked tomorrow as he also has so much congestion too. Hubby is a bear because he was watching him at the time. He was beside himself almost in tears and broke down and said he couldn't handle this anymore. So now I'm dealing with that but I know it is misplaced. But seriously not what I needed to hear. If we all make it through the rest of the night unscathed it will be a miracle.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh honey I am sooooooo sorry!!!!!!! I cannot believe all you are dealing with right now. Crazy crazy! So glad poor poppy is fine - I live in mortal fear of our stairs. So scary!

Hugs, hugs!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

In the emergency room, been here for 3 hours so far and they want to keep me for another	4 hours at least. The stuff started again at 11pm and there was just so much blood- too much i was getting light headed and the pain is so horrifically bad I couldn't do it anymore. Called my sis who lives 3 mins from me to stay at my house with a sleeping poppy while Charlie and I went to the ER. 

It is worse than last night and I didn't think that was possible. Please pray for us to get this completely over and done.


----------



## pablo797

Beth, you are in all my prayers and I will check back regularly. Soooooo sorry you are getting the shit storm (sorry for cussing but sometimes it's merited). So glad poppy seems fine, but so sorry for this horrible experience. Stairs are so scary!! At least yours were padded!! Ours are tile and hArd wood!! Hope DH comes around, I'm sure it's his way of dealing with everything, but it is badly timed when you need all his support. 

I am sending you as many hugs as humanly possible:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

newmarriedgal said:


> In the emergency room, been here for 3 hours so far and they want to keep me for another	4 hours at least. The stuff started again at 11pm and there was just so much blood- too much i was getting light headed and the pain is so horrifically bad I couldn't do it anymore. Called my sis who lives 3 mins from me to stay at my house with a sleeping poppy while Charlie and I went to the ER.
> 
> It is worse than last night and I didn't think that was possible. Please pray for us to get this completely over and done.

Beth I am so so sorry. I cannot imagine and I just hate what you are going through. Sending all our hugs and prayers!! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth honey so sorry to hear all that has been happening with Poppy and now you in the ER. You will continue to be in my prayers. Please let me know if you need to talk. 

Love and hugs,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks ladies, your support is beyond measure to me.

I'm sorry to be so selfish and bring down the whole board and I promise to stop but I had to tell of the latest crap to hit the fan. I'm out of my mind here.

I was in the er for over 7 hours. Finally got some pain meds. I was screaming in pain at that point and crying my eyes out it was so bad. They had to keep giving me the meds as there were some bad ones that snuck through. Finally told Charlie to go home and was awake the entire night. Finally had an ultrasound and the tech said that I passed the fetus but the sack was still there. I got back to my room and the dr (not my usual) came in and said I didn't pass ANYTHING yet so he wanted to do the d&c right then. Fresh tears. If I didn't pass anything, then what the hell was I passing the past two horrible nights. He couldn't answer and pushed for the procedure again. I said no because Charlie wasn't there and I wasn't going through it without him. The not-so-nice dr said fine, take the tablets and you will contract things out. Seriously crying, I said it wasn't in me to have more pain right now and he said fine go home and you will have it again anyways. He gave me a pain prescription and I finally went home and called my ob. She was off today but they brought me in for them to do the ultrasound and discuss things. Unlike the hospital, they still saw and showed me the fetal pole. Fetus is still in there. No heartbeat and my hcg levels are way down. She then checked my cervix in the ultrasound and it was closed so she said nothing had passed. :cry: going to see my ob in the morning and schedule the damn d&c as if I was in this much agony and I didn't pass anything, how bad is this going to be? I can't handle that again.
My luck it will the same thing will happen again tonight or it will really happen. Please God no.

Sorry for all of this. Thanks for being here. This is so horrifying. I just can't believe the actual miscarriage hasn't happened yet.


----------



## rottpaw

Beth oh my gosh! I cannot believe how insensitive the hospital is and that dr should be fired for being such an unfeeling a$$!!! I am SO sorry. I agree, I would not want to wait around for the process to run any farther naturally. :cry: I am just SO sorry!! 

And you do NOT need to apologize for posting! We are here for you honey. I just wish we could be THERE for you! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh Beth honey. I am so sorry that you are in so much pain and going through so much. Please don't think you are bringing the board down. We are here for you and want you to share what is happening with you! I pray that tonight you are able to get some rest. When you go in tomorrow for the D&C ask if they will put you under so you don't have to be awake for the procedure. After it is done you will have some mild cramping, but nothing like you are experiencing now. Normal period like cramps. At least with the D&C you know that it is finished and you can start to heal. Sweetie I am so sorry you are going through this. Again, continue to update and let us know how you are doing otherwise we will all be worried sick!

Love you, 
steph


----------



## pablo797

Hi girls, Beth I will echo what Steph and Angela have said, this horrible experience is so not fair. All that pain, and what a complete A-hole (look I didn't cuss!) doctor. How was last night? More pain? Did you sleep at all? How are Charlie and Poppy holding up? 

As for bringing down the board, pish posh! By this point we have all been through so much with each other I feel as if nothing is off limits. We are here for the good and the bad, thick and thin. We Love you so much and I'm sure each of us wishes she were there in person to hold your hand and give you hugs and a shoulder to cry on. 

Lots and lots of hugs and love,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Just checking for any updates from Beth...

We are ok here, just a super crazy weekend and now hubby down with a cold I'm hoping we don't all get. :-( yuck. 

Hugs and love!


----------



## pablo797

Me too, checking in...

Angela, sorry DH is down with a cold! Fingers crossed the rest of the family stays healthy, espically little Reece. 

AFM, nothing new to report, my attempt to eliminate wheat this week has already faltered in day two, pizza may be my weakness.

Love to all, Beth extra hugs to you, thinking of you tonight!! 

Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi all, thx for checking on me. I had another rough night but nothing passed again. Sigh. Went to the ob again and she is so great. She did an ultrasound again and said that things were definitely on the move- the sac was flattening out and making its way down. She was able to adjust her schedule and we are doing the d&c in the morning @ 10:30. Of course, she said there is a chance i could go tonight and i have been cramping all day again. I'm just worn out, scared, and sad.

My love to you all, thank you for being here.

Oh by the way, poppy is just fine from the fall but has an ear and sinus infection. Never ends. Such a crappy week.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Me three. Beth hope you are ok. Thoughts are with you. 

Angela hope your hubby's germs stay to only him and that he gets better soon. 

Anna I hear ya on the pizza front. Wheat free is something I can't even think about as i love too many things made from wheat. 

Rebekah where have you been is everything ok? Miss you. 

AFM nothing new still looking for a daycare for Katie. I think she may be getting into the Disney daycare so fingers crossed. 

Have a good night everyone. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth we posted at the same time. I am sorry you are still in pain but glad you have the D&C scheduled. Oh my poor Poppy! I hope he is feeling better soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## rottpaw

It has really been hell week for you sweetie! I am just so so sorry. Hugs and prayers and I wish I could be there in person.

:hug: :hug:

Lots of craziness here but will have to update when I'm not so cross eyed with exhaustion. Hugs all and love!


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls,

Beth, hope you got some sleep last night, glad d&c is scheduled, but sorry this has been such a terrible time. Poor poppy!! When it rains it pours, or in your case becomes a hurricane!!

Angela, take care of yourself!
Steph, yeh for Disney daycare!! Fingers crossed! And yes the wheat thing is soooo hard. We'll see how the rest of the week goes.

AFM, nothing to report, on a buying spree for Mexico but since the last new clothes I bought myself were maternity (except for a few pairs of jeans) I feel as if I deserve it. In my defense everything I have bought has been on clearance from last summer, so I am so justified!!

Hugs to all, espicaly Beth!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Anna! So jealous of Mexico, sound amazing!!

Beth honey, thinking of you today. :hugs:

Steph hope you are feeling as well as possible! 

Bek you have been scarce; hope everything is okay! Let us know when you can!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks Angela, I feel the sickness will never end.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies, home and resting. Everything went as well as it could. We had the tissue (she said the pole was dissolving) given to the hospital for burial. They have mass burials in a private lot and will say a blessing. I much preferred that. And i was so strong until that point when I broke into tears. Then the anesthesiologist saw i had a little bit of a cold and was blowing my nose due to crying so he felt he had to tell me that having a cold was bad, i may have breathing troubles and may die. Die!!!! So he said this was elective surgery and should wait a week or two. I told him to go away, he obviously isn't female or understands and i want my ob. She took care of everything, spoke to everyone and we made the right decisions. Rest of the nurses were wonderful. Came home to baby snuggles. Resting now.

Thank you to all of you for getting me through this.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Beth.

Sorry for all you've been through. You made the right decisions for your needs. I think it will help in the healing process. Glad your home resting and getting cuddles from poppy. Praying for peace and strength through the grieving process. :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Beth, it always amazes me how insensitive people can be. I am glad you are home resting. How's poppy?? So sorry you have had to go through this. Lots and lots of hugs continue to flow your way.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Angela, how are things crazy lady? How is everyone? Has DH recovered from his cold? How are the boys? Did anyone else get the cold? 

Steph, how are you sweet friend?  Still feeling yucky? Hugs to you. Does work know yet? 

Beck, good to see you.

AFM, nothing to tell. Made it to yoga lat night and it felt so good to get back in the flow, but I can't lift my arms this morning. Ahh well it's a good sore. Hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## Vivienne

Hey Bek, with Callum I talk to him as he tantrums, a little condescending I guess but it seems to make it go away quicker. I just say things like "I know you can't say what you need or want but how about a hug or a tickle?" etc etc


----------



## Vivienne

Beth well just bugger, bugger. :cry: I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

As for Poppy, well boys are just plain frightening at times. Callum has fallen down stairs, off slides, down slopes. He flatly refuses to use baby slides and climbs the 2metre high step slides and throws himself down them, frontwards, backwards, sideways!!! I have given up freaking out, I couldn't handle the adrenalin shots each time. They are so resilient though so that is a tiny piece of good news. 

Steph, gentle hugs, stoopid nausea.

Hey Anna, hope Drs can do something with Jo's ears as anymore than 4-5 ear infections in a row is just not normal.
YAY for MEXICO!!:happydance:

Ang, Reece is 3 mos, really????!!! Wow

AFM, I am too busy I think. When you start planning which day of the week you will have your nap to catch up on sleep, I think you are too busy!
Busy weekends every weekend until middle of April!

Volunteered at our Parent Centre Baby Gear sale today. So busy we had to shut down at one point as we were over capacity! Then mother, Callum and I went to our local Botanical gardens for a free show of The Wind in the Willows. Callum not much interested, I saw 20 mins then ended up at the playground for 2 hours while mum watched play alone. I ended up playing nursemaid when a boy about eight impaled his foot on a stake hidden in a pile of dirt. Had to wash wound and temp stitch it. Poor lad will need stitches and a tetanus booster.

Tomorrow is shopping, fixing toilet, groceries and work :dohh:

wedding planning going ok. Have a photographer booked and caterers to meet next month.

Hope everyone else has a better weekend than this past week!

Love V


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies,

Viv - my goodness. You are a busy bee! Wow poor child who stepped on a stake. I love the park but there is always crap like that around. Good to hear you hired your photographer that is huge! Picking caterers is always fun. Hope things slow down for you soon though it sounds like u wil be in the thick of things til April. 

Angela - how is hubby's cold? Hope the rest of you are well. 

Beth- how are you doing? Thinking of you and sending you hugs. 

Anna - how long before Mexico? Good on ya for your shopping spree! I haven't bought new clothes in about two years and now I'm back in maternity clothes. I seemed to need them a lot sooner this time around. 

AFM it is about 90 degrees today and we are taking katelyn to this place that is celebrating dr Seuss bday. There will crafts and games and story time. So it should be fun. Went to a sweet 16 party for one of my hubby's cousins and Katie was a little dancing queen! Girlfriend was getting her boogy on! This 2 year d boy kept going up to her and touching. Her face and kissing her. My husband had to pull him away at one point lol. Well off to put Katie in the tub. Nausea is getting better. Not a lot but some. Hopefully in two weeks it will be gone.

Hugs to all have a good weekend

Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Has anyone ever had Hemorrhoids? Tonight I had constipation and while I didn't think I pushed too hard, after waiting I finally seemed to finish. Sorry for the tmi. I wiped and saw blood which scared me, looked and along with bm was quite a lot of blood. Wiped and there were little bits of bloody mucus maybe? Scared the life out of me. I'm guessing some specific meds were involved in constipation as in December I had the same kind of issue and was brought to tears because it hurt so bad. Doug wanted me to call to ask. He was frightened which frightened me but I KNOW it was from me bum. Just a little scared. 

I have an appointment for something tomorrow so I'll ask then. In the meantime I took a laxative and an antacid because I feel sick to my stomach from Indian food tonight. 

Just wondering if anyone has ever had it and can confirm this can happen. Never really happened like that before so it DID scare me as it was out at the grocery store. 

On another note, we bought a nice fluffy pillowtop for our bed so I could try and sleep better. We also are getting a quote for a tub and shower surround since the original wasn't in the greatest condition when we purchased the house. I would put ceramic tile down but I saw no point in putting big bucks only to tear it down 15 or 20 years later when I hope to add an addition on to the house. THEN I'll buy what looks nicer and worth more to the house. Right now just care about a nice newer tub surround that will serve it's purpose.

Also prepping for our garden in the spring. Anyone doing a garden?

Lastly, FINALLY bought a toychest to put baby bear's stuff in. It was honestly getting out of hand. Hahaha

Hoping everyones weekend went well. Still thinking of Beth as she heals. :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Vivienne, good for you on getting photographer! We cut a few corners for budget purposes and I wish we had not cut it on the photographer. And wow you are a busy bee!! It makes my head spin how much you get done in a day or weekend. 

Steph, I just came across a bunch of maternity clothes. I need to get rid of them but don't know where to send them. If you are interested I will mail them to you. PM me with address if you want them. Hope you are feeling better!!

Beck, I'm with ya on a good bed and bathroom. I hate our mattress!! Once this trip is done with I'm saving for a new mattress next. I'm thinking of a sleep number, does anyone have one? ? Good for you and toy chest, man we need one of those too!! As for hemeroids I have heard of them but have never had them, however I have heard they are a by common side effect of pregnancy. A lot of women get them when they are pregnant. I'd check with doc just to make sure.

Beth, How are ya honey? 

Angela, hope all is well with you. I'm sure you're crazy busy. 

AFM, Not much to tell. Saturday went to yoga, then took Jo back to rec center. Every first Saturday of the month they have a tots tumbling class in the gym with mats all over the place, obstacle courses and bouncy slides and maze for the old kids. It was right up Josephine's alley and she had a blast. She fell asleep at lunch!! Sunday family day took dogs for a walk and it was gorgeous!! 50 degrees and awesome! So this morning when we woke up to a foot of snow it was a bit of a shock. But it's march and we are still under what we need to have a safe fire free summer, so well take all the snow we can get. 

I Did have a very productive Sunday and got a ton of Jo's old clothes packed up, boxed up and ready to trade in for new clothes at used clothes store. It was a job that had been looming. I also unpacked my summer stuff to see what fits and what doesn't . Picked out what I'm taking to Mexico, getting it washed and ready to go. Productive. 

That's all from here, hugs to everyone!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick but yes Bek I've had that lovely experience and it's not fun, but it is usually harmless blood vessels or hemhorroids that rupture when you go... Not to worry. Bright fresh blood is fine - darker dried blood can be coming from the colon and is more worrisome. I ruptured a hemhorroid when pregnant and scared me to death as thought it was pg related! 

We are well just crazy busy - promise a better update soon! Love you all!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Just popping on really quick as I am still at work. But yes, Rebekah I have had hemorrhoids and they suck. Like Angela said when it burst what you experienced is normal. Get some prep H and you will alright LOL. 

Anna - YES I would LOVE to have your maternity clothes, especially since I will be real preggers in the summer and I believe you have summer maternity clothes. I will PM my address ASAP. Thank you so much for offering. I truly appreciate it. I just hope Im not too big for them. 

AFM nothing new, still got the nausea and still really tired and now have a cold AGAIN. At least the weather has been really nice lately, though it is supposed to rain later in the week. 

Ok be back online later!

HUGS,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

rottpaw said:


> Super quick but yes Bek I've had that lovely experience and it's not fun, but it is usually harmless blood vessels or hemhorroids that rupture when you go... Not to worry. Bright fresh blood is fine - darker dried blood can be coming from the colon and is more worrisome. I ruptured a hemhorroid when pregnant and scared me to death as thought it was pg related!
> 
> We are well just crazy busy - promise a better update soon! Love you all!!

Thanks Angela for your feedback!:hugs: Scared the heck out of me as I "assumed" it was related to a hemorrhoid but Doug was concerned which kinda freaked me out. I was at the RE's office and the nurse said it's not the meds and to call the Dr. to have her check them out. I have the appointment on Wed. While it may not have been the meds specifically I'm correlating it with the meds because I had it last time mid cycle in Dec. What I'm guessing is that it has something to do with the tipped uterus that's tipped back to my bum. :wacko: If there are follies growing then that may cause some kind of pressure on the butt itself leading to what YOU said...rupture. I had no idea those things could rupture. It WAS bright red so that's great. I've had a stool softener and laxative to help. FINALLY was able to go today and there hasn't been any blood however I'm guessing I'll have to keep taking them for a while as I just feel pressure down there. 


Anna, glad you had a productive weekend. I like those. I like those A LOT! :happydance: I bet your getting more and more excited for that trip. 

Not too much going on today. Believe it or not I slept in the bed and when I woke up this morning. Even though we got MORE sleep that usual, I felt more tired. How can that be??:shrug::haha:

We were thinking about getting a sleep number. MY concern was what happens when the power goes out?:shrug: Not sure what it would do if power ever went out and I am not one to find something like that out. Nothing like not being able to sleep in your bed because it inflated. :rofl: I'm sure they MUST have thought about something like that. You should check it out and let me know what they say. :rofl: 

Steph, how are you?

Viv, what's going on today? I love having you in here.:hugs:


Oh, have any of you transitioned to a big girl/big boy bed yet?? Just wondering when you started doing that?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just popping on really quick as I am still at work. But yes, Rebekah I have had hemorrhoids and they suck. Like Angela said when it burst what you experienced is normal. Get some prep H and you will alright LOL.
> 
> Anna - YES I would LOVE to have your maternity clothes, especially since I will be real preggers in the summer and I believe you have summer maternity clothes. I will PM my address ASAP. Thank you so much for offering. I truly appreciate it. I just hope Im not too big for them.
> 
> AFM nothing new, still got the nausea and still really tired and now have a cold AGAIN. At least the weather has been really nice lately, though it is supposed to rain later in the week.
> 
> Ok be back online later!
> 
> HUGS,
> Steph

Seems as though we posted at similar times. Sorry about the nausea. I can't believe you have another cold poor girl!:hugs: The changing in the weather is probably one culprit. Try and rest easy when you can. How is your husband coming along with the new job. are you okay?


----------



## Vivienne

Whoops was going to post but I hear stirring from the nursery, he's been down over 3 hours!
Also got sent home from daycare yesterday with what they thought was chicken pox but Dr thinks it's a virus or allergy, just random spots and welts that keep appearing, weird. :dohh: We did come away with more antibiotics as one of the grommets (tubes) in ear is infected and pus like :dohh:
He's eating up a storm so he's not that sick haha.

Back soon.

V

Oh Anna how are Jo's ears??


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Poor little guy! icky pus and illness. Hoping the meds start to work quickly for a speedy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls!

Steph, yehhhh! I found a donor for maternity clothes, will send them this week! And yes I was 9 months preggers in August so I have lots of summer stuff. Thing about maternity clothes is they are pretty versatile size wise. I have a friend who is a size 4 or 6 and I could wear her pants for a lot of my pregnancy. Sorry you are still sick. Hope it abates soon. Also yucky cold!! Boooo! Feel better soon!

Angela, good to see you and I know you're crazy! Good to see even those quick posts.

Beth, how are ya doing? Thinking of you.

Beck, I did not even think of the power thing!!! We don't often loose power, but it makes me wonder. 

Vivienne, poor Callum, sorry he is sick. Hugs to the little guy.

AFM, Well my big girl is 18 mo ths old today. Hard to believe! Vivienne, her ears are in question. She has another cold, I think we were healthy for about a week, and we had a bad night last night. I think I'm going to take her in again today to see how her ears are. It could be the first infection didn't totally clear up or another infection due to cold, or it could be nothing. But I don't want to fly or be in Mexico with a sick baby, so best to get it checked and meds if she needs them now. 

I had my first experience with mama bear coming out at school yesterday, followed by the realization that I will not always be able to protect her. We were leaving daycare and these two probably three year olds were standing against a wall while their mothers were talking. As Jo walked by I heard one say, " I Don't like that baby, she's stinky." Now they didn't know Jo, and they were just talking, but I wanted to jump in their face and say,"she is not stinky, she is perfectly sweet, how dare you!!!!" But we just walked on by and I just smiled knowing it was just two little girls talking, but the realization hit that up until now I could protect her against anything that could hurt, the stove, The dog, the fireplace...but there will come a day when I can't do that anymore. That she will have to stand on her own against mean things people may say. It makes me so sad. And the world is different now, when we were growing up there was no such thing as cyber bullying, or really mean girls, etc. It makes me realize the true pain of parenthood is seeing your baby treated badly or hurt in a way you can not protect them from. 

Ah well, not to be a downer, it is beautiful and sunny today, have a good Tuesday!!
Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

thank you all SO much for keeping me in your thoughts and prayers. I am doing a bit better today, physically. I have lots of hugs to help me and hubby has been wonderful (but scared). We are relaxing now, just finished lunch. Thought I'd pop back on as I'm able to get off the couch and be more human, even though Cookie will never be far from my mind. I'm getting a small garden angel to keep in our yard as a remembrance. 

I've started a new sweater for Poppy for Easter, hoping to get it finished soon, this one is knit so it takes me a bit longer and makes me concentrate.

Have a few pics to share, finally. I made that cake for his bday party with the in-laws. we have had to reschedule the party with my family due to snow every weekend lately, but that will come soon.The other is from our blizzard, he is such a cutie.

I have read everyone's posts and I love you all. I'll be back on more, now that I'm getting more into the swing of things again. hugs.
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-06_12-05-47_71.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6









cake1.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5









table1.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 5









snow.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6









table2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pablo797

Quick up-date... Yep another ear infection. Then on top of being sick with cold, cough, and an ear infection she fell with bottle in her mouth and cut her mouth open. My poor little. 
Hope everyone is having a better night than we are!!

Beth, good to hear from you and you sound better, will up date more tomorrow.

Hugs to all!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Anna ouch! Poor munchkin!! Hugs! 

Beth, so good to see you back honey! :hugs: 

Sorry girls I know I keep promising an update. Lots going on but crazy days and just haven't had computer time recently. Sat down to write the other day and baby started screaming, but hopefully next day or so, 

Hugs and love to all!!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Beth, love the pictures of poppy!! The cake is Amazing!!! You have such talent! 

Steph, ok realistically I won't get to maternity clothes until this weekend. Just FYI. Hope you are feeling ok today.

Angela, good to hear from you, if even for a quick post.

Back, how are ya doing today??

Vivienne, I know Callum has tubes. How is he doing? Can he swim?

AFM, not much new to tell, sick baby, and it's march which is the busiest month at work for me. But I've got a call into Jo's normal doctor for her to review her charts and see if she thinks a referral to an ear nose and throat specialist is required. I just hate constantly putting her on antibiotics all the time and pumping her full of Tylenol so she can sleep. So well see what we hear back. 

Hugs to all, especially anyone caught in yet another winter storm. 

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Not much going on here. Amelia seems to be in a good mood. No more bleeding in the bum so Steph and Angela were right thank goodness. I just cancelled that appointment since I knew everything was okay.

I'm tired a lot but it's all the hormones. :wacko:

So sorry to hear about poor Jo. :hugs: Praying it all lets up soon.


----------



## pablo797

Just checking in. On top of everything my back is out! Sometimes you just can't catch a break. Sleeping on the floor in hopes that helps. 

Hugs to all and glad MA all is well in your world.

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sorry your back is out Anna.

Steph, how are you this week? Feeling better?!

Still not much going on. I do have to say Amelia is trying to figure this "kiss" thing out. Mommy keeps kissing her on the neck, cheek and face. She gets bombarded with kisses. A couple weeks ago she started licking my face with her tongue. Took me a minute to figure out what the heck she was doing. She hasn't done it to Doug and refuses. I'm guessing it's the facial hair. Anyways, I"m trying to teach her to use her LIPS but I get slobbered on by her tongue all over. :rofl: She makes me laugh while doing it so she laughs and it starts all over. I just love this kid!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

This will be quick because I am at work:

Anna - So sorry that Jo has yet another ear infection and that your back is out! Hope baby girl is feeling better (and you too!) for your Mexico trip. When do you leave?

Rebekah - Good to hear from you and it is great when they start to kiss you. I am sure it makes your day when Amelia "kisses" your cheek. 

Viv - Sorry to hear about Callum being sick as well. Hope he feels better

Beth - You are a domestic Goddess!!! LOVE the photos. Looking forward to seeing the Easter sweater!

Angela - How are you and the boys?

AFM - Nausea is starting to lessen. Still having some issues. At least I am able to drink water again. For several weeks I could only sip water because it would make me sick. Just glad I can drink it cuz I feel like I am a little dehydrated, but that may be from the Sudafed I have been taking...which is also helping with the nausea. Part of my problem was that I was congested and getting a lot of (sorry TMI) post nasal drip which would make me gag. Since sudafed is about the only thing I can take, I've been taking it and it drys me out which is good, but then I am extremely thirsty. 

Katelyn starts daycare on Monday. I am excited and sad. I am going to miss her being home with Daddy, but I am glad that she is going to socializing with other kids and starting to learn new things. I am not sure I updated, but she did get into the Disney Day Care and will be directly across the street from me. I will have to try not to go over every hour to check on her LOL. 

Ok ladies if I am unable to write later today, have a good weekend!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls!*

Whew! I keep thinking things will slow down for a minute, but they never do!*

Hubby was out of town this week so my mil and dads wife both visited to help *out. *I honestly do not know how moms with traveling spouses do it - I would never make it without help! Ethan had another cold this week so there was that, plus i did not get much sleep this week being on both late night and overnight duty (4 hours last night.) I'm a zombie and the birthday party is tomorrow!!

So speaking of the party, my little guy turned 2 on the 1st! Can't believe it!! Cars 2 theme party is tomorrow. I'm not going to make myself nuts over it - had several cute ideas but I'm out of energy at this point! So it will be food, cake and ice cream with playmates. We are not doing to do presents at the party (taking a page from a friend's party recently) - a roomful of 2 year olds fighting over a pile of toys seems like not such a great idea :rofl:*

Meanwhile, on a more sober note, we recently freaked ourselves out thinking Ethan was showing some signs of autism. LOOOONG story short, I think he is basically fine (and not autistic) but he definitely is slow on his speech development and we are going to discuss with his pediatrician at his appt on the 18th. It scared us SO badly and we were both emotionally wrecked worrying about him. This parenting gig is so hard sometimes, worrying about our precious littles and their well-being!*

Anyway, I will definitely keep you all posted on what the ped says about things!

Other than that we are well! Reece turns 4 months in ten days; doesn't seem remotely possible that he can begin solid foods in less than two weeks!! Where has the time gone??? I think he will love it though; he is ALWAYS starving and I think it will be a great addition to his diet. Particularly rice cereal before bed lol! This little monster is hard to keep full! :rofl:

How is everyone else?!*

Anna, SO jealous of the vacay and hope you have an awesome time!!
So sorry about Jo and your back! It is so hard when we or the littles are out of commission!

Steph, hope the nausea clears soon and you are feeling as well as possible. When is next checkup?

Beth, continued hugs and love sweetie. Are you healing a bit physically at least? I love the sweet picture on fb and here of poppy; hope he is keeping you smiling a bit!

Viv, how are wedding plans coming? Callums pics on fb are SO adorable!!

Bek, so good to hear from you and am praying for your ttc!

Okay girls getting my hair done for first time in five months!! So excited but must run! Much love and happy Friday!*


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Oh Angela. I can't imagine how scared you were concerning Ethan. I've been watching Amelia as well. She's okay with words but it hasn't gone too far from dad, mom, etc. She's better at watching us and mimicking. For instance she blows kisses, she shows us the number 1 on her finger, she dances, holds her belly while rocking sideways to dance or just show she's happy. Just the other day I said sasha and I think she tried to say her name. She IS a little social butterfly and LOVES to make people laugh and smile. I found it cute the other day when this 20-something guy stood across from us and was playing cool. 1/2 hour later she had him smiling and laughing with her. Quite comical!

Steph, glad things are starting to subside a bit for you. I know this has been rough going but it's good your getting through it. So good to hear that Katelyn is in Disney Daycare. What kid wouldn't want to be THERE! :happydance: Does she like it?? How did it go?

AFM...I'm exhausted, moody and tired some more. Haha I'll update more when I can.

Love to you all.

Anna, hoping all is well this weekend. Tic, Tic, Tic, Toc...your Mexico trip is coming soon!


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!

Busy at work but a quick check in...

Angela, that is always so scary. Glad everything seems to be better? Jo is a little speach delayed too. Hugs and thinking of you.

MA, we just taught Jo to kiss! Actually she taught herself. She started by kissing the dog (of course ), think she saw us doing it. But now she will kiss us. While she doesn't have a real pucker, she pushes her lips together and gets pretty close. Soooo sweet! Amelia will get it soon I'm sure. 

Steph, glad the MS has abated some and hope everything else is going well. Yahhhh for Disney daycare!! That's great she is so close. It helps when she isn't feeling well, or you have to run lunch over that you forgot, or have a long day at the office. 

Beth, thinking of you hope all is well!

Vivienne, how are things. Wedding plans going ok? 

AFM, A month from today we leave!!, woohoo!!! Until then I have three weeks of very busy days, but it will make the time fly by. Jo had her 18mo check up this morning and all is good. She is a little behind on her speach but doctor wasn't too concerned. Good news is we have a follow up appt in three weeks to see if the fluid that is behind both ear drums has gone away after this course of antibiotics. If not I think we will talk tubes. Apparently some kids never get the fluid to drain from their ears. I told my doctor that between the Tylenol, ibuprofen, and antibiotics I was tired of pumping my kid full of drugs and if tubes were a solution that would eliminate the need for the drugs i would be happier with that outcome. So we'll see. Good news is the next appointment is BEFORE we go to Mexico so we don't go with a sick baby. Lastly, got our last shot until she's five and she barely made a whimper. Such a big girl!! 

Happy Monday!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Good girl Jo!hugs: So proud of the little bitty. Excitement for Mexico is in the air.

Well, I'm hyperstimming POST IUI. not really feeling very well. This cycle has been very different so I have no real input. I know this will be the last child through fertility route. :wacko: My body just can't handle anymore. I'm in pain right now. ALOT! So I'm going to rest a bit. Seeing we're going to my parents I'm praying for some kind of peace since it's been a while after the 40th anniversary debacle. All I can say is I'm not in the mood to be messed with. I'll BITE! :lol:

Love and hugs to everyone.


----------



## rottpaw

So sorry girls to be mia. We have had the stomach bug here since Sunday night and I am just now coming up for air. Will check in soon and catch up! Love you all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies,

I had a much longer post but I lost it. Will send a longer post later today.

Katelyn started preschool Monday. She is doing good once she gets settled. They said she loves reading and sat and listen to them read a book for 30 min. Also on Mondayy stupid car would not start so had to take it to the shop. A grand later and it is now fixed. Really didn't need to spend that money on my car especially since my hubby car needs repairs. 

Had my NT scan today. Baby is looking great! I will try and post some photos later. They did say that I had a chance of getting preeclampsia again and to take baby aspirin daily. I also need to do a 24 hour urine test to see if there is any protien in my urine ans then do it again once a month so they can moniter my levels. I have my amino scheduled for mid April. Now planning katelyns bday party. 

Will respond to everyone else's post later today. Hugs to everyone. 

Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Angela  glad that everything is good with Ethan and that your fears were abated! I can only imagine how scary that was. How did Ethans party turn out? I am sure that it was great HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ETHAN!!!!! Big boy turned 2! YAY!!!!! Please send some photos. I am also going to take a page from your book and not do open gifts at Katelyns birthday. I am now starting to plan it since it is in 1 month! Time sure does fly! Also, Yay for Reece getting ready to start on solids. We will look up and you will have 2 toddlers! HEE HEE. Also so sorry to hear about your stomach virus. Was it the entire family or just you and hubby? Poor thing! I hope that you are all feeling better!

Anna  Woohoo on the count down to Me-hico! Keep us posted on Jos ears. Glad that you have 1 more follow-up appointment for her before you leave and YAY on no more shots til 5. Then she can tell the Dr firmly that she does not want a shot and to go away LOL. 

Rebekah  Hope you are feeling better today. How did dinner at your parents go? How is Amelia and her kisses Lol :flower:.

Beth  Hi sweetie! How are you doing? Thinking about you!!!!

Viv  how is Callum? Is he feeling better? How are your wedding plans? Is the weather still nice out there or is it your fall yet?

Here is a pic of Baby at 12 weeks.



Hugs!
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick but oh steph I LOVE the baby pic!! :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Steph, very cute little bitty! :happydance:


----------



## pablo797

Hi girls!

Sorry MIA, crazy spring break time at work. 

Steph, love the photo!! 
Angela, sorry about stomach bug, I can relate (more on that later). 
MA, how were the parents and sorry u are in pain. I have to say given what I know of your parents from here I wonder if anyone has any bite marks. (your words). How are you feeling today??

AFM, well baby good but she's waking up screaming at least once a night. And DH had a stomach bug and you'd think he was dying. When I'm working 10 hour days and having to take full care of the girl because he can't do it and leaves everything for me it wears my patience thin. This is the absolute worst week as it will probably be the busiest of spring break. I know he didn't intentionally get sick but the big baby thing DRIVES ME CRAZY!!! ahhhh sorry to vent. 

hope everyone else is doin well!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Anna, Oh no! :hugs: Lots on your plate right now. Any idea why our little Jo is waking up? Is she getting scared or teething? You'll need that vacay by the time it rolls around.

AFM. Thanks for asking. I have hyperstimmed POST IUI so while it seems like the worst of it (mainly the excruciating pain) I feel like I'm 750 lbs. No kidding. I'm REALLY bloated. I even had to cut things short at my parents because I was in so much torture I couldn't function. They were kind enough to make dinner for us before we left. Today I'm nauseous and very bloated. I've heard conflicting stories. While the technicians say it's a great sign, Most I've seen with IUI's have had bfn's. So I'm just going with the flow and not getting my hopes up. If something happens then that will be okay. I'll most likely take a month off to recover. This was a longer and more aggressive treatment. I didn't like the nurse. I'll ask for my favorite nurse to monitor next time. 

Hoping everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

This morning we had the life scared out of us. It's been snowing and our elderly neighbor fell. We ran out and stayed with her but because we live out in the sticks here in CNY, medical responders took a little longer. I got her a thick quilt and put it over her and we just kept her talking. She was flat on the ground and her poor head and ears were exposed to the cold. I wanted to get her up and out of there but she was hurt badly. You just don't get people who have had trauma up. Sweet little lady, bless her heart. She's at the hospital now and hopefully warm and waiting for briefing about her ct scan. Doug called her daughter and son. So glad we live in this neighborhood. It's a nice country setting and so different from the city-life we've been living.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Here for a minute - Steph - your pic made me smile, what a perfect little profile!!!! Love the cute button nose. :) Hoping you don't get the PE again!!! Glad they are closely monitoring you. Love to you my friend. So glad all is well.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Aw Thanks Beth!!! It is good to see you here. I am hoping that the PE doesn't come back and taking baby aspirin once a day to try and minimize the risk. How are your Charlies?

Hugs and Love to you as well!

Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Bek I'm so sorry abut the HSS! Yikes! And your poor neighbor! I hope she was not seriously injured!! Hope it is a much better weekend for you. It is so gorgeous here weather wise that it is hard to envision snow etc (though it was in the 20's just one night ago lol) but 70 and sunny here today. Beautiful and things just about to bloom! Prayi g for a spring bfp for you sweet lady! 

Steph again I just LOVE the pic!! Sooooooooo sweet!!! So with amnio you will know for sure on gender here soon!!! :happydance: how are you feeling? Nausea mostly better now and improving energy? If not it will happen soon! On the PE, glad they will monitor closely. Did you ask about the vitamin d?

More in a sec...

Anna so happy Mexico is coming up and man I feel for you about hubby and the bug. My poor hubby had to take care of everything start to finish Monday because I was so incredibly sick. Vomited for 24 hours WITH zofran on board for half that time... Awful awful. And it is soooo contagious - half the guests T our party ended up with it and I feel terrible (a friend who'd been sick thought her girls were over it and came to the party but apparently they were still VERY contagious!!) my mother came down Monday to help and within three hours of arriving, she was vomiting too!!! It was like a house of horrors! Ethan got a mild case and vomited twice and Reece has been spitting up/vomiting all day today so I suspect he has it too. Its called the norovirus superbug and it is just riciulously contagious. Epidemic, literally. 

Beth so glad to see you on! How are you feeling physically? Hope you Re healing quickly that way though I know emotionlly will take a lot longer. :hugs: hugs and love!

Viv honey how is everything there? You are right about that bug, they said unfortunately no one gets immunity so we can look forward to maybe getting it again , yuck! Hope wedding plans Re going well! 

So sorry for typos girls am on phone. 

Party was awesome except for the illness! Pics and more details soon! 

Love and hugs


----------



## pablo797

Just checking in to let you know I am alive and will up-date tomorrow. Virtual hugs to all as I really don't want to get sick. Crazy at work.

Love,
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Beth, so glad to see you. :hugs:

Steph, how is katelyn doing in the Disney Daycare (lucky kid. lol)?

Angela, can't wait to see pics. I love pics to catch us up on everything.

Anna, happy weekend!

AFM: Our community is taking a beat-down this week. Sadly we had 4 shootings in one town several miles away from a 64 year old crazy man. 

Just last night they caught a convicted child porn guy who badly hurt (I won't go into it because it's emotional for me but I'd imagine would be crappy for you all as well) and her mom was stabbed trying to save her. The little girl is safe in the hospital right now but her mom adopted her from China and the only other relative close by is the grandmother who is in assisted living. Very sad but hopefully we'll get something up for her and try and get her a Trust fund so she won't have to worry in the future while she gets the help she needs to find some normacly. An orphan not once but twice. Just very sad.

Changing the subject now to a more happier one. We're doing well. My husband has been great through the HSS. I don't have the pain anymore but I feel bloated. He is taking on the heavy tasks. He's SO kind. He's also been rubbing my back in the mornings so kindly.

Tomorrow is Maple Weekend. We're going to watch Maple tappings and how it goes from sap to bottle from the farms. They're going to have breakfast too in the morning so we're looking forward to that. Not really sure what else we'll do aside from a second time to the new church we've been going to.

Just relaxing and having a fun time.

Not sure if I mentioned I had a custom cushion made for our buffet seating that came with the house. It came with the house and I thought it was ugly. I had Doug cut the back off it so people could sit more comfortably and last week I picked out a custom fabric. I received the cushions and am awaiting the covers in a week or two from a kind decorator on Etsy from North Carolina. We started painting the kitchen and I hope it will be finished so I can take pictures. 

Well, enough for now. Happy Weekend ladies!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Really quick. Stinking daycare and snot nosed kids. Now both katelyn and I have yet another cold. I sneeze like 15 times in a row and can't breathe. Man I'm tired of blowing my nose. I'm also hormonal today. Going from wantif to cry to being full of rage. I'm a mess. 

Ok that is all.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Big Hugs Steph! :hugs: Praying you both recover quickly. Also praying for a lightened burden. This too shall pass. :flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Aww steph that sucks! I am so sorry sweetie! I pray you are both well quickly and no more colds!! I had three while preggo with Reece and it really does suck when pregnant, even moreso than usual. Huge hugs!!

Busy weekend for us. Lots of errands today but also got in a walk as it is gorgeous here. Church and more errands and housework tomorrow. Boys were great and ethan goes to dr on monday. Please keep our visit in your thoughts and prayers. 

Love and hugs to all!


----------



## pablo797

Hello my friends!!

Sorry it has been so long since I posted. March madness and my staff being sick, worked crazy hours last week.

Angela, thinking of you today. Lots of hugs all goes well. Glad everything else is good. So jealous of the nice weather!!! Post when u can about how it went, I'll be checking in. 

Steph, sooooo sorry for the colds!! Jo is still sick, I think she's had a cold for a month or more. So all my sympathy. Flipping daycare, welcome to the world of being perpetually sick. 

MA, So sorry for all the sadness in your neighborhood. The story of the little girl just breaks my heart. How people can be so cruel to children continues to astound me. Glad you are feeling better. That man of yours is a prince. A you in the TWW??

Beth, good to see you, and hoe you are well. Lots and lots of hugs!!

Vivienne, hi and thinking if you. How are things??

...ok it just got crowded in my store and I had better get to work, more later...

Anna


----------



## pablo797

Ok I'm back...

Crazy.

AFM, like I said before working tons and promised myself I would not talk about work here, so I'll just say having a staff sick during one of the busiest weeks of the year equals a tons of working hours for me. Mexico just keeps looking better and better!! But all is good. Jo is still sick with cold and we had a rough night last night. So if we have one more ill take her in AGAIN to have her ears checked. With the cold, it could be another infection. I was laying awake last nit trying to figure a way for me to take a week off to see if I can get her healthy. I just hate that she always has a cold and I'm sure it's contributing to her ear problems. 

We had a good weekend, full of walks and went swimming at rec center yesterday. However I am feeling pulled in too many directions and last night told DH he was on for the rest of the evening because mama was hitting her limit. I am feeling the need for a 24 hour work and baby free. Just a little time to re-charge. Alas I think that's a pipe dream. 

Ok, hugs to all and hope everyone had a good weekend!!
Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there!

Sounds like your having a stressful couple weeks with work. Retail with lots of staff off sick is CRAZY! I worked in retail for a while and it has it's moments. Glad your getting some mommy time to replenish your own mind and spirit.

Also glad you got some mommy and Jo time. Sounds like you had a good time.


Speaking of colds.....I think Amelia just woke up with a cold. She sounds horse and woke up with a wad of snot that she wipes all over my shirt. lol Poor little bitty. I think she got it from the church . Her nose is running again as we speak. 

SO with this being her very first cold what can I do? I have a humidifier in her room that I can turn on tonight. I've given her some Ibuprofen because I gave her Tylenol earlier (she's been waking up early the past couple of nights crying from what we though was a tooth coming in or nightmares). 

Is there anything else you all give your kids to get rid of colds sooner? I'm going to make her a special orange juice smoothie so she'll get more Vitamin C. I don't suppose she could have echinacea and goldenseal or zinc...I think kids are too young for that right? Any help you can give would be grateful. The fact that this is honestly her first cold isn't so bad. She's almost 18 months. 

Yes, I'm in TWW. I'm honestly not holding my breath. I feel nothing with exception to the bloating and nausea from overstimming. I could ring that nurses neck! I think she blew it for my cycle by doing what she did. The good news is I'm pretty calm and okay. It took me 10 years to conceive Amelia. It's not going to happen on the first try after an IUI. It's just the way it is for us. I guess time will tell right?


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Really quick because I am still sick and forgot to take Sudafed (the only thing I can take while pregnant) and can't breathe worth a lick and need to get Katelyn...phew..

Anna - Sorry to hear about all the stress at work. That really does suck. Also, sorry to hear that Jo is still sick. You may not be able to have a entier 24 hour work and baby free day, but you could drop Jo off at your parents and then call in sick to work and just take most of the day to yourself. That is an option. I hope that you are ok and TOTALLY understand where you are coming from. 

Rebekah - A couple of things for Amelia's cold. You can put some Vick's rub on her chest and back (also on her feet - with socks). If her throat is dry/sore, you can give her a teaspoon of honey ever now and then and some chamomile tea to help her sleep (that is what Katie's Ped prescribed for her when she had a cough). Hope she feels better. 

Angela - How is your family feeling after the stomach virus?

Beth/Viv - everyone well in your homes?

I decided that after Christmas, I officially do not like Winter. I have been sick off and on since October and this SUCKS! I am tired of blowing my stupid nose every 5 seconds and I am sure my co-workers of tired of hearing me blow my nose. It doesn't help that one week it is in the high 60's in the day low 40's at night and then the next week it is in the 90s in the day and 70's at night! I also need to get Katelyns bday invites out. Her birthday party is two weeks from Saturday and I havent done ANYTHING. :-(. Guess I will be going to Party City during lunch this week!

Ok, off to get my little munchkin to see if SHE is feeling better. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm right there with you Steph about winter. 

Thanks for the tips. She's got a runny nose something bad and I had to give her a bath. Fed her a bottle this evening. She cried a while before it. I'm wondering if this was to tell me she had a tummy ache. At any rate, after her bottle she sat up, hugged me and barfed all over me AND her! I'm talking white milk with a mix of her dinner she had a few hours before. 

She has no temp. I've checked it several times. She DOES have red cheeks and we've been thinking she's got teeth coming in but now I'm all confused. My guess is a little bit of both. Thanks to the church daycare I was hesitant to put her in ( I never usually put her in daycare unless I know the people for awhile and I know the place is consistently cleaned by the daycare workers) I think she has a cold. She has been grumpy on and off for days though and chewing on her fingers which seems like a tooth coming through. 

Aside from getting up at 7am lately crying, she's been pretty good. We'll check her temp in the morning and see how everything goes.

I tried to give her some baby electrolytes but she only took in a little bit. She went right to sleep with the humidifier on though.

As for mommy....I'm tired out. The house is in shambles, puky clothes ready to be sprayed before dousing them with detergent and mommy needs a shower because she smells like puke. It's a calgon moment. I think I'm going to ask Doug to bring something home on his way home from work. I'm stressed, I'm hungry and I'm just ....hormonal. :rofl:

Things could be much worse though so while I'm venting, it's not all that bad really. I'm taking it in stride. I'm just smelly while doing it! :lol:

Hoping your all doing well. Lets get these babies and mommies healthy and well.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Katie had a fever last night. Woke up around midnight eyes crusted shut and saying her ears hurt. I'm hoping it isn't an ear infection. If so it will be her first. I thought all the breast feeding I did would have prevented that. Argh. Taking her to the dr in an hour. I have a big presentation at work today but I guess I'm gonna need to reschedule. Ill post again when we get back from the dr.


----------



## pablo797

Quick check in...

MA and Steph, so sorry to hear about all the sickness!! As we've been sick for a year and a half I can commiserate. I wish I could call in sick, alas as the boss it isn't an option unless Jo or myself are really really sick. However I woke up with a totally red eye crusted with puss. Seriously!??? I'm at work, Jo is fine so I don't think I got it from her. Pink eye from a customer?? Steph great cold advice and I hadn't thought of tea so I ll try that with Jo, she is still sooooo congested. MA, hope Amelia feels better soon, it's do hard when the symptoms are all over the place. 

We had an alright night but once the ibuprofen wears off she's up crying. Think I'll take her in this weekend. I just hate that she's always sick.

Other than that grrrrrr day care is making my life harder again! Won't go into it, but I don't think they could add anymore rules if they tried. 

Angela, how are you? How did the doctor's go??? Hugs and thinking of you!!

Gotta run!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Girls, oh my goodness all these sick littles! (and sick mommies!) Everyone get well soon! 

Thank you all for thinking of us and asking about Ethan. Quick update - dr appt yesterday was fine physically, but she was not as laid-back as we had hoped about his ASQ results (the evaluation/screening sheet they have you fill out). Apparently, and I was NOT expecting this, she thinks he is behind in ALL areas (except social) and wants him referred for ALLof the following - audiology, PT, OT and ST!!! OH MY GOODNESS I neevr saw that coming :cry: My poor sweet boy is FINE in my opinion in every area except speech, but I am trying not to be personally offended. If he can get some extra help then fine, and it can't hurt, but wow, I was not prepared to hear that and neither was hubby. The ONLY things he can't do yet are kicking a ball, eating (proficiently) with a spoon and fork and of course the verbal... but I really do NOT know any just-turned-two year olds who can dine capably with utensils. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I am so MAD - I hate all these checklists and boxes that suddenly label your kid.!!!!! :Growlmad:

ANyway, as I said trying not to take it personally but it's hard. I mean, I feel like WTH have I been DOING with my time that my poor child is apparently behind in all these areas? OMG I feel like such a failure as a parent! :hissy: :cry: So, needless to say, online time has taken a backseat here in the last few weeks as we try to see what we can/should do to get him all caught up. Poor little bear. I can't stand feeling like *I* have somehow failed him!! My staying home with him is supposed to be a good thing, but we are starting to wnder if he was in day care how would things stack up? :cry:

Anyway, it has been a VERY emotional and stressful few weeks, but we now feel pretty confidnt he is NOT autistic (yay!) and CAN get caught up... just a matter of whta it will take to do that. My dad did not speak till he was FOUR and I am praying Ethan doesn't wait that long or I'll have gray hair (or no hair!) for sure! We have been praying hard and I will say, one good thing to cme out of this is that hubby is now 150% involved!!

In happier news, bday party went great...until everyoe got sick with the stomach bug!! Egads I've never seen anything so contagious! Last count - 11 party guests with the bug. BLEH!!! Next time...outside party!!

Will upload a few pics of the party if the babies sleep another few minutes. So sorry as I know there are zillion typos in this post.

Bek, colds are rough but you should be VERY proud this is her first! I am amazed as I have lost count how many we've been through!

Anna, I am so sorry and hope they can get her ears straightened out. Sometimes, tubes are the best option.

STeph honey I hear you on the neverending cold. I felt like I had that while preggo too and it's so hard when you can't take anything! 

Beth and Viv, how are ya?

Okay girls sorry for such a whiny post. I just feel awful for my little guy but at the same time, I know I have been doing all the "right" things... I just can't force him to talk or speak clearly... I think it will just take time and it is stressing us out in the meantime. But to end on a happy note, Reece is great...outgrowing another set of clothes and I just bought him ONE YEAR OLD pajamas this weekend. Remember this boy is only FOUR months tomorrow! :haha: Love me some chunky monkey baby!! 

Okay, off to post a couple pics! Love and hugs and again so sorry for rushed post!


----------



## rottpaw

Here are a few pics!
 



Attached Files:







Smiling.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13









Img_3309 sm.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 14









Img_3312 sm.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 15









Img_3468 sm.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

First things first.....Angela, SO SORRY about the evaluation. I'm wondering if he's just a normal kid though. Amelia can't use a fork just yet and while she likes to TRY to use a spoon she doesn't do well. I have been feeding her which your own words have caused me to think maybe I should be encouraging HER to do it herself. :wacko: She says a few words like mom, dad, etc. but the words mostly spoken baby words for here kitty kitty...which sound like hrkkk. Again, wondering if this is something WE should be working on. Kick? Well, I'm not sure a ball but she lifts her leg up to almost kick the dog when she gets in the way but I'm not even sure she understands that's a kick.

I'd take this with a grain of salt. Let him take the extra help but WATCH him. He may be a kid that is just doing things in his own time as I know several other kids who've fallen behind but then later catch up and are fine. Dr.'s can be too quick to find a label for everything. Use your intuition. YOU know Ethan and YOU are around him a lot more than the Dr.'s. 

LOVED the pics.

I'm not sure what we're going to do for Amelia's birthday. Depends on if I'm pregnant by then, how far along I am etc. I'm wondering if we should skip the big party and just take her to the zoo and have a small family cake with both sets of grandparents. I've even thought about Disney but kind of want to wait until we all are ready to meet. 


Steph, oh no! Poor katelyn. :hugs:

Anna, I can't BELIEVE you have pink eye. Vacay couldn't come any sooner!


AFM: Was puked on last night....I mean PUKED. :rofl: Doug was pooped on this morning and she's a ball of snot!

Today I went out and bought a vix plug in for her room to go with the humidifier. I vacuumed her room too just in case. Bought some organic kiddie soup, some jello, aloe tissues, electrolyte (though she doesn't like it and really she hasn't puked since last night). Stopped dairy for the remainder and are giving her water which she likes. I also got some yogurt but I won't give it to her for a couple days. I've heard yogurt is good when sick but in this case it wouldn't help her with all the snot and aspiration. 

I have a juicer so she'll get fresh squeezed orange and spinach which will give her some excellent nutrients and vitamin C. 

Doug and I have been working together with the nose squigee. lol Who made that thing thinking kids would volunteer to do this. It's like going in for battle! :rofl:

She's in for a nap and restless but I think she's doing as good as can be expected. Hopefully we'll start seeing her get better soon.

I told Doug I didn't want her in daycare anymore. :rofl: First of all there should be hand sanitizer before you touch each new kid. Are they keeping up with the sanitizing of the toys?? When you touch my kid I want CLEAN. :rofl: 

Doug shot back...well lets not let her have any friends either! :wacko: :rofl: I shot him a look and told him, "Well not any dirty friends"! Jk'ing of course but If I could micromanage everyone who touches my kid with a bottle of sanitizer and run behind them with a vacuum cleaner, I would! :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Well Katie has her first ear infection. The dr said it was mild but put her on antibiotics. She was also complaining about her eye so he gave her some drops too. He said if she does t have a fever after 24 hours she is good to go back to day care. He said if I wait until she no longer has a runny nose she will never go back lol. 

Angela I am so sorry that Ethan's appointment didn't go as expected I agree with Rebekah, Ethan is just going at his own pace. You are a fantastic mommy. You at doing what you need to dont think it is you. Woohoo Reece! Btw i loved the photos! 

Anna poor you with pink eye! Man o man!! Please get better for Mexico! You and Jo both! 

Rebekah no kid likes the electrolyte drink. I bought two different things of pedialyte and basically wasted my money cuz katelyn refused to drink any of it. Lol. Sounds like you have a good plan of action though. 

Well gonna try and finish some laundry. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls, 

Anna I'm so sorry I missed that you have pink eye! Oh man! Major hugs!!

Steph Ethan won't drink pedi assure either. Huge waste of money!

Bek I'm with you on the germs! No way I can control it but sure wish I could!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

thought I'd pop on for a few moments while Poppy is sleeping and my chores are done for now - took a break from knitting his new Easter sweater - almost done! I'll post pics when done. Thinking of making a bunny hat too, not sure. Another pattern I just purchased was to crochet a baseball cap! He loves to take daddy's, so I thought I'd make him his own! Keeps me busy on quiet moments like this. 

I'm OK. physically healed, emotionally getting better. One moment at a time.

Anna - Sorry about the pinkeye! ugh! Hope Jo doesn't get it too! :(

Steph - those pesky (but wonderful) hormones! It can be a rollercoaster :hugs:

Hi Viv :)

MA - try the nosefreida instead of the bulb suction. Works much better, even on a fussy kid. Get it on amazon. Works wonders.

Angela - Honey, I'm so sorry about the dr visit. My sister and I didn't speak much (she less then me) until kindergarten and now we never shut up. :) Sometimes I wonder how the get the averages of what they should be doing if there is such a span on what is normal. I mean, come on, they are kids!!! LEt them run around and screech in happiness rather than tying them down to learn strict things at this point. We saw a commercial for abcmouse.com, which is a great program, but there is one where the mom is saying her little girl can read and write and do all this stuff (charlie jokes that she's doing calculus) and now she is "ready" for kindergarten. Seriously??? For kindergarten, I could pat my head and rub my tummy at the same time, and play one heck of a tambourine (not to any song, I could just shake shake shake it!). Now kids need a programming degree to get into kindergarten. Ridiculous. No wonder why kids are getting more obese every day - they SIT around rather than running like the wind. Ethan looks like such a happy boy, he'll come into everything. I do understand what you mean about maybe daycare would enable him to be more self-sufficient as Charlie and I have had those discussions too, but they both give different experiences (neither "bad"!) and I think all evens out in the end. Don't beat yourself up - this should help: Poppy STILL refuses, absolutely refuses, to hold his own bottle. He's done it and knows how but doesn't want to. He has grabbed my hands to pull MINE up to hold the bottle then drops his. Just refuses. Once I went without his bottle before naps to see if he would get thirsty enough and he obviously inherited my stubborn streak. Not only did he go too long with it, but I had it in my lap later and he leaned forward to try to get it in his mouth without holding it! stinker! I think it's funny because I know he loves the snuggle time we do when he has the bottle; and since we are stopping the bottle in a few months, I'll enjoy this until it ends. :)

Not much else going on. If I ask him where his belly and tootsies are, he will pat his belly and grab his toes. :) Also will growl when he sees a bear in his book, or on a mobile, or on his wall. cute. He also is SO close to walking on his own - he goes Sooooo fast holding on to everything and will stand by himself that we are ready for the pistol to be off on his own soon. He loves to climb the stairs and out of the blue yesterday went DOWN the stairs; then back up, over and over and over. Kid isn't even walking yet on his own and he has mastered stairs. yikes. Charlie looked at me when he was slowly coming down as he was right there with him and said: when did this happen??? Little poppy is getting so big!

I go back to the OB for my followup tomorrow afternoon. I know all will be ok, just blah about going. Thinking of making the ladies there some cookies or something - they saw me at my worst and helped me through; they deserve something. well, back to the sweater, one the 2nd sleeve, then just the neckband and to put on the buttons! 

hugs around....


----------



## pablo797

Hey girls!

Angela, I'm with the others that I think Ethan will come along in his own time now that Autism has been ruled out. You are a GREAT mom!!! NEVER doubt that. I can't stand all the "tests" and how they label how your kid "should" be someplace. It's just jack up. As or daycare...I don't think that helps or hinders. They will often push for things like no bottles, but Jo is behind verbally and she goes to daycare three days a week. I think you're right all the specialists couldn't hurt, but at the end of the day he's just coming along at his own pace. Little boy, he's perfect and don't let anyone make you think otherwise!!! 

Steph, sorry for the ear infection. Word to other wise, due to the antibiotics, she may get really run y stools thereby causing terrible diaper rash. So I'd think about some kind of pro-biotic or something like Yakult. This will help her intestines keep some "good " bacteria on board so you're not double dosed with ear infection and diaper rash. Lots of hugs and hope katie bug feels better soon!!

MA, how's Amelia today?? Sorry about the puke and poop, man oh man when it rains it pours. As for daycare, there will always be germs and you're lucky if they clean the toys once a week. In our classroom because at this age everything goes in their mouths, a toy can get passed directly from one mouth to the next. It is just a fact of life. Yes the colds suck, but if she's gaining some good kid time maybe it's worth it?? I'm not us about this as I'm so fed up with the cold thing I could spit fire right about now. Best of luck!!

AFM, well bad news is that last night I felt like I s coming down with a major cold. Chest felt really tight, and all I could think of is I CAN'T GET SICK!! So DH took baby duty last night (two wake-ups). And I slept. I got up with her at 6:00 and felt a little rough but after some ibuprofen and coffee I'm feeling pretty normal. Thank goodness!!! Eye still red and a little crusty, but better. Does anyone know if I had pink eye would it clear up on its own?? Maybe it was just something in it?? Anyway Jo is still struggling at night so I'm going to try and make a Friday afternoon appt for her. Other than that, I am counting down the days until beach time!!! Bring on the margueritas!! After a march like this I'm going to drink a gallon!! 

...up date, my parents, who are watching Jo today, just called in a frantic voice and said they had an accident and were headed to ER. turns out Jo dropped a large soup can on her toe and its turning blue, but she's back up running around so she will live again. Seriously!! I can not catch a break this month!


----------



## pablo797

Beth, we posted at the same time. Glad things are coming along. The Easter sweater sounds so cute!! Pictures please!! Mentally I know you are on the road to recovery, but it takes time. Lots and lots of hugs!!! Good luck at the doc tomorrow.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Beth, thanks for the recommendation! Good to see you on.

Anna, Sounds like a rough few days. :wacko: :hugs:

AFM: Amelia is doing okay. Still snotty but she's in a better mood. I had to incorporate milk back into the mix. She wasn't getting enough liquids for hydration. Only a little with water and would barely take the pedialyte. Doug as the RN said hydration before phlem stuff. She'd be in the hospital without hydration. So I added water to her milk and she took 5 ounces so far. Also a few sips of the orange juice I made her with a tiny bit of ginger in it. She's eating good though. Poor kid has a red nose and rosey cheeks.

Getting SLAMMED with snow today. Last year this time we had 80 degree weather...of course that was a rare winter for us. Just miss the mildly warm weather.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

MA, Snowing here today too, so I feel for ya. Sorry title Amelia is still feeling badly. I would never be able to get milk out of Jo's diet, she's an addict.

AFM, woke up this morning with no voice and a crusted shut eye. At this point don't know if its pink eye or an eye infection, either way I have a doc appt at 3:15. Jo is struggling too she won't eat. Don't know what's wrong with her. May try and take half a sick day today. Things are slowing down for a few days so I have a window of opportunity. 

Hope everyone else is feeling better!!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good morning ladies,

It seems all the little ones are sick. Katelyn had another high fever yesterday so I took her to urgent care and the dr said she had the flu. So in addition to the eye and ear infection she is sick with the flu. Oh the day care called yesterday to see how she was and i told them about her infection and the teacher said that conjunctivitis was going around. Great... I'm hoping I don't get it or the flu. She also has a terrible couch so I will be calling the dr again to find out what can be done about it. It is so bad she can't sleep at nite. Which means mommy can't sleep. 

Well I gotta try and put eye drops in baby girls eyes which is always a treat for both of us. Wish me luck.

Hugs 
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Stupid iPhone terrible cough not couch lol


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls for all your encouragement! It means so much! :hugs: :hugs:

Beth, so good to see you! :hugs: sweet friend. I am still in awe of all the cooking and knitting you accomplish! I felt so crummy last night, we ordered pizza! :blush:

Steph and Anna, poor you guys!!! Oh man! Flu and pinkeye and everything else! Yikes! I am so sorry! The stomach bug business I was telling you about is still very prevalant here - my friend that has a son ethan's age was going to have a playdate for them this morning but her son has it... and I hate it but I suspect her other three will get it before the weekend is out. Stupid germs are VILE this season! Every household we know it's the same story - sick, as you said Steph, since about October!! One thing after another. Bleh! 

Bek poor Amelia too - colds are the worst because they last so long!!

Hope everyone gets feeling better soon! AFM I've got mastitis again. Second time now (there was a time between this and the last where I thought I had it but it went away). Second time in two months though... that kind of bums me out. I don't really know how to prevent it. I stay clean, at least normally so (shower once a day LOL!) - not sure what else I can do??

Ah well. Weekend coming soon and I'm hanging in. No news yet on any of these specialist appts, as we are still in the scheduling phase. Hoping for progress soon. 

Sorry for quick post, but sending hugs and love!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Exhausted right now and waiting for little bitty to go down for a nap. She was up twice in the night. :wacko: Luckily Doug and I work REALLY WELL together. I got her out of bed, she wanted daddy once she saw him and I ran for a bottle. Daddy held her and mommy sat next to them in the living room in the dark. Daddy brought her back in and rocked her then put her back in the crib. She cried a couple more times but then fell back asleep. 

Today she has more energy. Wish I could say that for Doug and I. I actually have a terrible sore throat and runny nose. It would be my second cold this winter. Goodness! I'm usually pretty good about not getting sick but I'm guessing that will be far and few between with a kid now. :lol:

Love her and my husband SO MUCH. Just love them!

So sorry to hear all the illnesses. Sure sounds like pink eye is going around. 

Well, I'm going to cut this short as I'm hoping to get a nap in when baby bear goes in for a nap. 

Love to you all!


----------



## pablo797

Will catch up later, quick up-date, at doc office and Jo and i both have fevers over 100....ugh!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Will catch up later, quick up-date, at doc office and Jo and i both have fevers over 100....ugh!!

:hugs::kiss::flower: Get better soon! Sounds like you'll need a whole day off work. Take some time to get well dear friend! I wish I was closer, I'd take care of Jo while you get some rest.


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Anna you definitely need rest! Hugs and love!


----------



## pablo797

Hi ladies!

In bed with humidifier going an a cup of tea... Perfect time to catch up. 

Steph, so sorry Katie bug is so sick!! Did she get a flu shot this year?? Reason I ask is I know the shot only protects against approximately 60% of the flu strands. She (and you by default) must be miserable. I'm so sorry!! I think this is the hidden cost of daycare. It's expensive, but add in the time missed from work, sleepless nights, cost of doctor visits, etc and it makes daycare outlandish!! It's one of those things people never tell you. Hugs to you both!!!

MA, ditto to you!! How's the girl?? We've been getting up twice a night it seems like for months. It's hard to deal with. So sorry little bitty is sick but hopefully she's on the mend!! Did you get a nap??

Angela, the fun just never stops for you does it?? You've had quite a week!! On top of Ethan's stuff now matisis. Poor girl. I will say you look really good for just having a baby in those photos! Unless that wasn't you... Possible I may put my foot in my mouth here. Anyway lots of hugs and hope you feel better soon!!'

Wow it's been quite a week hasn't it?? We have good news and bad. The bad news is Jo and I both have the crud, the good, no ear infection and ears look good. The bad, $60 in co-pays to tell me we have the crud. Ah well I really like my doctors and they were able to squeeze us both in. Good news, work is covered tomorrow so I am going to stay home with the girl and we'll hang low. Bad news, we're in a storm cycle and four More days of snow!!! More bad news, if Jo is better tomorrow I still can't take her to daycare to get sleep because they have a policy of 24 hrs free from fever. Which I understand, but it means tomorrow won't be entirely chill. Ah well. So I'm sending lots of good healthy vibes out to all the sickies out there and lots of hugs to all the mommies and daddies who stay awake at night giving hugs and kisses so they get better fast.

Feel better!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Hi ladies!

Well it's a bit quiet here so I'll just say we're still sick but back at work. This cold has some staying power. Doesn't help it was -10 this morning when I woke up! Where is spring??!!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Me again, wanted to up-date avatar, but photo I want to use comes up sideways. Does anyone know if you can rotate photo?


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, I think it has to do with how you saved the photo to begin with - is it maybe from your phone? my phone turns all my photos sideways and it drives me nuts!! I just discovered it the other day when I went to upload from phone to computer. :dohh: :dohh: 

So sorry for all the sickness!! It has been SO cold here, too. We are usually warming up by now, but it's been 35 degrees all day (and for most of the last week!) Brrrr! Too cold for Reece outside much, so we have been doing play doh and drawing and playing trucks and anything else we can think of for poor Ethan who is getting cabin fever LOL!

Hope everyone is on the mend or nearly so! It has been the WORST season for illness that I can ever remember around here. Absolutely everyone has been ill! 

Quick update from us - Ethan goes to the audiologist tomorrow. From his symptoms, I am praying it is simply fluid in his ears and can easily be fixed with tubes. I do NOT want him to have to have surgery, but at least that is a simple enough fix and is something concrete that can be diagnosed and treated. We had a bit of an emotionally rough weekend again for hubby and I - We had some friends over Saturday and their little girl is 2 months older than Ethan. She is talking like (what sounds like) a fourth-grader, compared to my little guy :-(( We knew it was going to be like that and we were braced for it, but it still breaks my heart that he is so far behind on this. If it turns out to be fluid I will feel AWFUL that we did not know sooner, though there really was no way to know. Every time dr. has checked his ears she has said they look "perfect." He's only had one or two ear infections in his entire life...that we KNOW of (and apparently, that can be the cause of fluid in the ears - unnoticed infections) :-(. So we are hoping they can give us some answers at the audiologist. The STate of GA also has a state-wide program called "Babies Can't Wait" aimed at early intervention for any type of developmental delay, and we are pursuing that (which is free) as well as private evaluations and therapy, if warranted. The dr. really freaked us out and we are trying to keep our wits together while making sure we get him any help he needs/we can. 

So, I'll update as soon as there is any news. Like I said, would hate surgery/tubes but it would definitely be a preferable diagnosis to some of the scarier things it could be :-( 

It was also a rocky weekend for me emotionally just bc Saturday was my birthday, and my husband didn't even get me a card. :-(( :cry: This, after we discussed that we would be sure to observe each other's birthdays, etc. now that we have kids (in the past, we often let birthdays, etc. slide and just went to dinner to celebrate). GRRR. I know it is such a simple thing but just a CARD would be nice!! He later apologized and said he really felt bad and knows he should have at least done that. But...sigh. It just hurt my feelings :-(

Anyway, sorry for selfish downer post. Everything else is going well and we are enjoying our sweet littlest guy, who is growing so fast! He can still wear (at 4 months, mind) a few 9 month items, but those are going fast. We'll soon be solidly into 1 year clothes +. CRAZY. This kid is just HUGE. :haha: He is already rolling over (since 3 mos 3 days) and is now sitting independently for brief periods at a time (though still falls over backward unless boppy is there, etc.). I can't WAIT to see if he crawls faster, because I know he will enjoy being able to go places once he can! :happydance: 

Okay ladies, must run. Hugs and love to all and please be thinking of us tomorrow! Pray it's something that can be fixed! 

:hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Anna, so sorry your still sick. Hopefully you'll start getting better soon. LOVE the new avatar. I turned the laptop sideways to see our little Jo. :haha:

Angela,

Maybe I'm crazy but I still wonder if he's just taking his own pace. I haven't seen Ethan in person so I don't know everything your seeing but Amelia says Dad, mom, hi, keekee. She HARDLY says a word let alone talk like a 4th grader. Granted she's only almost 18months but she's got her own baby babble way of saying things...like baba instead of bottle.

She hums music, etc. She doesn't use a fork or spoon as she should but I started working with her in handling it and she can do it with some help.

I guess I'm just hoping Ethan is just at his own pace. Same for Amelia. Anna and Steph, are your kids saying more words? Just kind of wondering? 

You know there's a little boy a month and a half older than Amelia and it bothers me that he's taking to potty training well, uses a fork, talks, and blah, blah blah. Doug just says Amelia is at her own pace. I told him as a joke, "he'll start falling in a slump soon and Amelia will beat him". :rofl: I always wonder in the back of my mind if she's where she needs to be. I think she is though. 

Anyways, praying you get some answers.


----------



## MissMuffet08

About to go to a meeting, but wanted to pop in and say Angela I am thinking of you and your family today and tomorrow. One thing you can't do is compare Ethan's development with another child's development. You will drive yourself mad and it isn't worth it. Ethan is developing at his own pace. I know that all sorts of things are going through your head, but wait until you hear what the specialist says and if needed, get a second opinion. 

As for hubby not getting you a card on your bday, I am sorry that he forgot and hopes he makes it up to you this weekend or sometime soon. HUGE HUGS FOR YOU!!!! I will be praying!!!

Love,
Steph


----------



## MissMuffet08

Rebekah - we posted at the same time. As for katelyn and speaking, she talks a lot. However, she is still only about 20lbs and is small. She is just barely starting to wear 24month clothing (mainly for shirts - for some reason she has a big head LOL), but for the most part in bottoms, she can fit in 12 month clothes and a lot of the 18 month pants fall of her waist. So...there is always going to be something in these early years (maybe even in the older years) where we are comparing our kids to where others are at. As my hubby keeps telling me, "Katelyn in Katelyn and she is just going to be petite." 

Either way Angela, if Ethan is just going at his own pace or if needs a little help, he will be ok and you are a SUPER MOM. NEVER FORGET THAT!!!!!

Oh and Rebekah LOL about the little boy falling into a slump! Too funny!

Hugs to you both!
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls!! I think if his dr wasn't so worried we would be calmer, but we will see what the audiologist says. Thank God, he has no risk factors or symptoms of autism right now. Praying it stays that way. Hugs and thank you all for your love!


----------



## pablo797

Evening all, will post proper tomorrow, but just checking in and saw Angela's post. Wanted to give huge hugs to you and Ethan tomorrow!!! Hope all will go ok. I'll agree with everyone once again, don't measure him against others, except that's hard to do when even the "experts" say ," well most kids his age...". Ugh! I am so sick of that saying!!!

Ok lots of love, thinking of you and will catch up fully tomorrow am.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Checking in. Hoping all is well!


----------



## pablo797

Evening all!

Angela, checking in, wondering how the appointment went today. Also...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!! So sorry DH forgot. If you recall my DH forgot this year too. But it sucks. As far as things a husband should NEVER do, forgetting your wife's birthday is at the top of the list. Lots of hugs and hope all is well!

MA, Jo seems to be reaching a break through in her speach, adding new words all the time. However, it's not like she says them all the time. My dad said she said "snow" the other day, but I haven't heard it since. However I think she's starting to catch up a little. She's still behind and only uses about 10 words regularly. She does use a fork pretty well, but that's more about playing with her food. Plus she's always been a really physical baby so anything with physical dexterity she's pretty good at. How's Amelia doing? How's the cold?

Steph, how are things at work? How are you feeling? Has the nausea subsided much?

AFM, well it is almost comedic to say we're sick again. Not really "we". But as Jo and I start to get better DH was sick in bed all day with a stomach bug. Seriously? I'm getting ready to kick everyone out of the house and pour bleach all over everything. So I'm just praying I don't get it because I can't take any more sick days. Plus I've had the stomach bug twice now, three times in one year is just unfair. :nope: Ok whining, hugs to all!! :hugs:

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls, I love you all! Super quick as very late but hearing is okay. Rechecking in six weeks bc a little fluid in one ear...not enough per dr to affect speech though. Evaluation by state babies can't wait program (offers free therapies if needed) is tomorrow and will update after that. Thank you all for your love and encouragement!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all,

Just checking in really quickly. Katie went back to preschool today it was like day one all over again. She is on the mends. I on the other hand feel like crap. The cold is now in my chest and I keep coughing and coughing. Last night I woke up and my throat was on fire. I checked and no white spots to no step. This morning it was ok after about 20 cough drops. My throat does get really dry and it is hard to talk. Hoping I get better soon. I like Anna have been sick too much in the past six months. As for the nausea it is ok until my throat gets dry and then I start to gag. So I constantly have gum or cough drop in. My mouth. 

Oh and hubby is getting sick too. Ok now that I have whined I'm going to sleep at 8pm. Nite!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela we posted at same time. Keep is posted on tomorrow's evaluation. Prayers still with you all. 

Love,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Checking in...

Angela, glad the doc appt went well. Will wait to hear what the specialist has to say. Hugs!!

Steph, woman I feel your pain, and I couldn't imagine being pregnant too!! My heart truly goes out to you!! I ate a whole roll of cough drops day before yesterday in like an hour!! Glad Katie bug is on the mend, but sorry DH is getting sick. Ugh will this cold season ever end???

AFM, if I could stop coughing (like Steph) I'd be ok. Especially at night. Seems like I wake up once and cough uncontrollably for about an hour, then it settles down for rest of the night. And this is with cough medicine. Trouble is about the time I go back to sleep Jo wakes up, think her throat is dry too. Good thing, it seems DH is getting better and he'll live. Granted he's still moaning and groaning like he's at death's door, but that's men for you. 

Hugs to all, will check back in to see if Angela up-dates.
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna and steph, you both sound like what happens to me when I get a cold and it gets in my chest - the neverending cough that just wears you out...usually with those symptoms I get a diagnosis of either bronchitis or pneumonia... Mine always needs antibiotics to clear but clears rapidly once I get meds going. Hope that helps! 

Evaluation went well today, or I guess I should say he qualifies for the program :wacko: not sure that is "well" or good but at least he will now be eligible for help and speech therapy. The good news is the two evaluators (one, a speech pathologist) did not think he needed any other therapies - they think his motor skills, problem solving etc. are fine, it's just speech that needs to be addressed. Should be able to begin therapy in the next three weeks and it'll be once a week. Yay for that! 

So meanwhile, today one of the girls in my church group got the news her dad has had a stroke, and I found out last night an acquaintance from high school has died of lung cancer at my age. So, so sad - she leaves behind a husband and two beautiful little girls. It just feels like a very sad day to me today and it's so cold here we can't even get out and play outside. Just sort of feeling sad and down, but very thankful for all my blessings. 

Love you girls!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Angela,

Well, it sounds like with a little bit of speech therapy he will be fine. So glad it wasn't anything else and wasn't anything serious. I bet he's just on his own time. Sounds like he has an agenda of his own. :lol: He'll be just fine! Your mind is now at ease and you can move forward knowing he's getting the best.

Feel better to you other ladies.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Back from the dr. Cuz I thought I might have bronchitis. Dr put me on antibiotic. Fun times.


----------



## rottpaw

Steph it will definitely help and quickly so I'm glad u got meds! Love and hugs!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Angela, if it makes you feel any better, I didn't say a word until well after age 2. My older sister had started talking very early and Mom was genuinely concerned I had some sort of cognitive or developmental delay or disability, so much so that she took me for cognitive testing. And you've read my posts - you know how much I can talk! The drs told Mom that a) I was developing different skills at different times than my sister had and try not to compare the two of us, and b) maybe I just didn't have anything interesting to say yet! When I did start talking, I skipped baby talk and went straight into full sentences. (And Mom likes to joke that I haven't shut up since!)

I'm glad Ethan's hearing is fine, and I'm sure he'll catch up with no problems. Early intervention is really good, so it's great that you're starting him now.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!

Angela, so glad the news from the evaluators went well. I'm with everyone else, he'll get there in his own time. But a little help along the way can never hurt. I'm sorry for all the sadness in your life right now and the crappy weather doesn't help. I had some ladies in from Atlanta yesterday that said it was warmer here than where you are and that's just plain crazy talk!! Seems to be a cold spring for most. I'll be thinking of your high school friend and the family she left behind. I have to say that is one of the saddest things. Lots and lots if hugs and hope the sun comes out, both literally and psychologically. Ok before I break into a song from Annie...

MA, how are things this morning?

Steph, glad you got the drugs!! I have an appointment for Jo on Monday (ear check) and if this cough doesn't go away by then I'm asking about it. So tired of it. Hope you are feeling better soon!!

HA, As always so good to see you here and appreciate all your words of advice and wisdom. Lots of hugs!!!

Beth, how are ya? Thinking of you and hope all is well. You're probably busy knitting something impressively extravagant for poppy for Easter. Hugs!

AFM, Well it's warming and as a sure sign of spring we are off to go camping this weekend. DH is prepping the camper and we'll leave tomorrow night after work. Headed out to Utah, highs in the upper 60s, low 70s. Time for a little sun. Taking the bikes in hopes of doing a little riding and get some exercise. Other than that, Jo is still struggling with sleep. Don't know if its a cold or something else. Does anyone have any info on sleep disorders in kids? I've googled some info on WebMD, and night terrors and sleep walking are not unheard of. Just wondering if anyone has known anyone with this problem. She wakes up screaming every time. Just not normal. 

Ok I'm out!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate your support! It is just SO frustrating, because I normally do NOT believe in comparing kids (especially siblings), but the drs. make you fill out these questionnaires beginning with the 18 month visit. And all of a sudden, things you simply may never have tried with your child yet (like kicking a ball as opposed to throwing one) get your kid labeled as "behind." GRRRRRRRRRRRRRr. 

HA, my Dad used to tell us a story about how he did not talk until he was 4, and then, like you, began speaking in full sentences. I don't know to what extent there could be a genetic tie there, but I know Dad's genetic makeup has always been very prominent on his side of my family - the resemblance between the men on his side of the family is quite striking and we have seen it now through at least 4 generations. So I'm hoping that is all it is, though it is sure frustrating. I can tell my sweet little guy WANTS to tell us things, as he talks constantly, it's just that we can't understand 95% of it. It's exactly like listening to a foreign language speaker. Clear intent to communicate, appropriate gestures and inflection, normal rhythm and tone. Just can't understand anything. I do have to say it's getting a bit better day by day, and I'm VERY thankful for that. Whether he is improving, or we are just getting better at picking it up, I'm not sure. But hopefully some therapy will help get him caught up quickly. He is definitely a smartie, so I don't think it's any kind of intellectual issue, I think it's simply late speech. Praying that's all it is! 

I hope everyone is feeling better or at least on the path to recovery - it has been the worst spring for sicknesses I've ever seen around here, and it sounds like the same everywhere else :-( 

I'm having a better day today, though Reece is still waking us up earlier and earlier. :wacko: I really think the problem is that he has the body/size of a 9-12 month old (as evidenced by his current wearing of clothes Ethan wore at those ages), but he is eating the normal diet of a just-turned-4 month old...I think he is just not able to get enough to eat to hold him through the night anymore. :wacko:  He sucks down almost 8 oz of formula before bed, but it just doesn't hold him lately. We were already doing formula at the last feeding (held him better through the night than breastmilk) and, for a while, he was trending toward longer nights on that routine - sleeping about 11-7 which was AWESOME. But then, he started waking at 6:30, 6, 5:30, etc. and when we got to 4:50 hubby and I looked at each other and said "we need to switch this kid to the A/R formula" (has added rice starch, and is what Ethan ate his first year) to see if it will help him sleep through... well, it worked like a charm for about 2 weeks... now, we seem to be back to the same earlier trend for the last few nights and MAN is it killing me!!! :dohh: :dohh: If we sit him up in the bumbo and try to spoon feed rice cereal or purees, he still demonstrates that oral thrust reflex (pushes food back out of his mouth). But today, hubby suggested trying one of the pouches we use for Ethan to self-feed (like an applesauce one) and, much to my shock, if I offer it to him while he is reclining (like a bottle) he sucks it right down and grabs onto it wanting more! :haha: Greedy little buggy! So adorable. I have a feeling my love of cooking is going to have a happy audience once this kid gets a little older LOL! Ethan can take food or leave it; has never once shown strong ties to food and never fusses if meals are a little late, etc. But Reece is the opposite end of the spectrum completely! 

So anyway, Anna you are right - it has been CRAZY cold here. THey are calling it "Marchuary," as apparently it has been colder this March than it was in January! We've had extreme freezing temps here for March - into the 20's and barely making it into the 40's as a high...crazy stuff. I'm normally a cold-weather lover, but I have to say I'm looking forward to getting the kids outside to play again, pollen and all! :haha: Are you gearing up for Mexico!? So jealous!! How is the eye?

Steph hope you and Katie are on the mend! When is your amnio scheduled?

Bek, is Amelia recovering well? How are you feeling sweet lady?

Beth, I LOVED Poppy's EAster hat!! And Poppy did MUCH better with the EAster Bunny than Ethan, LOL! Ethan threw a fit and the best pic we got was a sullen face, LOL. But oh well. It was WAYYYYY past his nap time and we were really pushing our luck to go at all that day. So glad you got a great pic with Charlie!

Viv honey, how are you doing? 

Okay ladies, must run and make a swipe at dishes/laundry/dinner prep. We're working on table skills, so we are trying to eat together as a family at 7 each night. Our usual dinner time used to be more like "feed Ethan at 5:30 and we will eat at 8," so this is a challenge for me LOL. I'm not used to starting dinner at 5:30! :rofl: 

Hugs and love to all! And WARM thoughts. Man it's freezing out!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Anna, I'm so jealous about the weather there! It's sunny and the snow is starting to go but it's FREEZING! We're trying to get our seeds in for our garden this year. That is start them indoors...it's too cold right now for outdoor planting of any kind. I'm wondering what kind of harvest season we'll have this year. 


So sad about little Jo screaming in the middle of the night. Can you co-sleep with her for awhile? We have a noise maker in there and there's a light on Amelia's monitor so it helps us to see her at night. She's usually okay.


Angela, sounds like Ethan will be just fine gathered by what your saying. Reece sounds like a cutie patootie too!



Amelia is starting to get better. It went from snot in the nose to in her chest so daddy brought his stethoscope home to be sure she didn't have pneumonia. I think it's just trying to clear itself. Hopefully it will be gone by the weekend. I think I'm done putting her in daycare during cold and flu season at least. I don't mind our play groups because I know we're all pretty good at cleaning the kids toys and most of our kids are healthy with exception to 1 who goes to daycare all day while mom is at work. Those darn daycares. :rofl: Like you said, you just can't keep them clean because all the kids are carriers.

I'm doing fine thank you. A little tired as AF is here. I had another baseline today and go in for a sono tomorrow to see if any cycsts are left behind then I'll probably start another round if all looks clear. I'm content and at peace right now. Love my husband and daughter....spending time with them and the dogs. We even went hiking the other day. It felt GREAT!

Doug and I have decided to have a peaceful birthday party with just the 3 of us this year. My mom won't like it but we just need it peaceful and we're in need of a family vacay if just a mini staycation somewhere. We've got time.

Did I share with any of you that my husbands coworker is pregnant with TRIPLETS?? She's going to the same fertility specialist, on the same meds and do an IUI like us. She's 10 years younger so I'm guessing it's less likely for US to have triplets but Doug called in a panic. :rofl: 

Honestly I would panic with 3 myself. There are women with a stitch in the forum who've gone to have twins but I've only heard of 1 so far with triplets who had the stitch. That would put me over the edge. A singleton or twins is good enough for me if/when it were to happen. It takes me so much longer than most because I have the bicornuate uterus, pcos and tipped uterus to the bum. If it doesn't work, we'll go back to our plans to adopt again.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - quick selfish post -

My sister delivered her baby girl yesterday. She survived for 53 minutes. One pound, 7 oz and only 12" long. My sister had a priest in the delivery room with her and her husband and was able to have her baptized and confirmed before passing away. She had so many defects and problems that we all knew she wouldn't survive, the drs didn't think she would survive the delivery and was pushing my sister earlier to terminate as her own health was in danger, due to developing severe 2nd trimester preeclampsia, which is very dangerous in the 2nd tri - she usually gets it in the 3rd and with her elevated LFT and other complications, usually has to go on bedrest - she had to be hospitalized with her issues already and was determined to make it to 28 weeks and deliver her via c-section. They could not induce her due to her uterus being tissue-paper thin, they were afraid of uterine rupture and endangering her life. sigh. 

I feel blessed to have been able to make her an ultra-preemie hat and blanket so my sister could have a picture of her bundled up in it and also now she has something of the baby's to take home with her to have as a keepsake.

Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. She needs them.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all,

Beth, I am so sorry for your sister's loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. It is so kind of you to have had time to make the hat and blanket. All my prayers and love.

Angela, how are things? Hope it warms up soon for you!! Ethan's speach reminds me of every toddler I know. When they come in the store I try and engage them and if I have success they answer me or ask me questions, and I ALWAYS have to look at mom or dad and they translate. Jo is the same way. We are finally figuring out her words as they resemble the original word but are definitely toddler speak. I'm sure Ethan will come around soon. It would be one thing if he weren't talking at all, no sound, but the constant babble means he's trying and I'm sure will be talking your ear off soon . We eat together most nights and I do think it sparks their interest in using utensils because they see us use them. However after giving Jo oatmeal this morning, I don't know how anyone expects a toddler to use a spoon with any success!! A fork is one thing, but a spoon. I spill with a spoon! Anyway hugs and hope you have a good weekend.

MA, sorry about the witch. But sounds like you are in a good place. Sorry Amelia is still coughing. The birthday party sounds great! Hope you have a great Easter!!

Steph, are the drugs working?

AFM, Well another tough night. Up at 1:30, 3:30 and then every 45 min. MA, we tried pulling her into our bed, but it almost makes it worse because then no one sleeps. And it doesn't seem to have any effect on her. At this point we either have another ear infection or something else is going on. I always wonder if she's "playing us" waking up and wanting to be held, but she wakes up screaming, whatever it is is happening while she's asleep. Other than that looking forward to camping this weekend and two weeks from yesterday we leave for Mexico!! I haven't made my goal weight, but I'm down to wedding weight, pre- baby and down at least one whole size, so I'm happy with where I'm at weight wise. Other than that I think I'm late . . . Every time I say that I always get my period so hoping that will work this time too. I've come to be ok with just one, and getting pregnant right before we leave for margueritaville, would definitely cramp the vacation. Having said that a baby would be a blessing, just not one I'm prepared for right now. So I'm sure ill start later today after mentioning it here! 

Ok have a good weekend everyone!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Sunday night quick up-date:

My mentioning of the witch worked like a charm, within 2 hours period started. Bring on the cabana boy and the cocktails!! Will up-date more tomorrow am. 

Happy Easter!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth - Your sister and her husband are in my thoughts and I am sorry for their loss. You and your family are in my prayers. 

Anna - Glad that you are able to party and have some cocktails on your Mexico trip! Hopefully, you and Jo are feeling better. How was the weekend camping trip?

Rebekah - How is Amelia feeling? Family hike sounds like a lot of fun. Keep us posted on your TTC journey - even if it does end up in triplets LOL. 

Angela - How is Ethan doing? So glad that the specialists are much more optimistic than your pediatrician! Also, he may very well take after your dad and in a few months or so start speaking in complete sentences. How is Reece doing? Is he still waking up in the night earlier and earlier?

HA! YAY So good to see you. I hope that you have been well. We've missed you!

AFM - Well, the antibiotics are doing the trick and I feel so much better, but am still congested and coughing. Katelyn is doing better as well, but she still has this horrible cough. I am hoping it goes away this week, if not, she does have her 2 year old appointment next week. Of course now my hubby is sick with it and of course he is (like Anna's husband was last week) on death's bed. Every time I talk to him it is how much his throat hurts and how he feels hot and cold, etc. I am like, yeah buddy! This is how I have been feeling for two weeks and I still had to do mommy duty and go to work. He of course will be laying in bed for the next few days. Le sigh...men LOL. 

We are having Katelyn's bday party on Saturday. It is Yo Gabba Gabba! themed. I have yet to buy anything and did the invitations on evite. My SIL and I are going to go to Party City on Tuesday and get the essentials. This is going to be a no frills party. With being sick, I just haven't had a chance to really plan. Not that Katelyn will care. She will have fun playing with her little friends and cousins and eating cake. 

Well I am at work and need to get back to the grindstone. I hope that everyone either had a Lovely Passover or Lovely Easter (or both!)!

Hugs,
Stephanie


----------



## Vivienne

Hey sorry Anna I'm just shit at replying. Callum is good and yes he can swim with the tubes, cannot keep him out of water!


----------



## Vivienne

Holy heck what an awful time everyone is having in the northern hemisphere. We are in drought here in autumn! :dohh:

So many illnesses too, I feel for you all and the little people :cry::cry:

Beth so sorry for your darling sister but it sounds like it was a peaceful passing.:cry:

Hey Anna, Mexico is so close now! :happydance: I'm glad Jo's doctor is seriously thinking of tubes, it is amazing the difference.

Bek, Callum has had a billion colds since daycare, but they are getting shorter each time and he copes really well with them now. I know it is awful when they are so darn miserable and spreading the germs, but the more they get the quicker they are and they end up with super immune systems. Chicken pox, conjunctivitis (pink eye) etc are things that should be kept out of daycare, but colds are just a rite of passage!!!

Ang, Ethan will be doing his own thing (he will have an awesome talent that is just waiting to erupt),and the fact that he is social is the best news of all.
Sorry about all the vomit bugs, we had it twice within a month end of last year. It's everyone inside that spreads it, roll on a warmer spring!


AFM just busy busy and lazy lazy. Have been away to inlaws for five days and it was wonderful. Callum spent so much time in the lake (and a drainage ditch he fell in :dohh:) and at playgrounds. Darn child won't sit still for two seconds.

I feel Callum is a very physical, adventurous child .And he is coming into his own little person now. He is coming along faster now he's had grommets.

He does somersaults, jumps off the couch and lands perfectly. He's attempting handstands this week! (not successfully I might ad haha). He loves slides and climbs up the tallest ones and gives me grey hairs coming down frontwards, backwards, sideways, (I had some parents say the other day that they were terrified watching him!) Loves to kick and throw balls (we think he's left handed as he favours the left to throw and with his fork and spoon, yes he does use cutlery) and has mastered steps up and down using handrails. 
Frankly I am amazed sometimes that he hasn't broken an arm or leg yet. :dohh:

On the speech side it's still slow but there are words coming sometimes two together on a good day. Mostly daddy, car, moo (refers to out cat Myschka whom we call Moo) poos poos poos, boo boos (my breasts), tuck (truck), kitteh, teddy, bubba pop (bubbles pop favourite song) boon (balloon) and we finally got mummy the other day :happydance:

I try desperately not to compare him to others but as you said Ang it's hard not to when it's all around you!

As for wedding, I have a dress!

Bye for now and keep HEALTHY


----------



## Vivienne

Steph my darl how are you, I didn't mind to miss you out!!!!!!


----------



## pablo797

Hi girls!

Vivienne!! So good to hear from you!! Alas doctor appt yesterday and ears are good so no tubes (grommets). Sometimes I wish they'd just put them in already, but I know they dont want to anything unnecessary if at all possible. 

Yikes how Callum is moving!! I can't believe he's jumping off stuff already and summersaults!! Jo is really physical too, maybe I'll try teaching her summersaults this week! Glad you have been a little lazy. You do so much most of the time, some time off is much deserved! Yeh for a dress!! Do u have pictures?? Take care

Steph, glad you are on then mend, but sorry Katie bug still has cough and that DH is at death's door. Men! How are you feeling these days otherwise?

The party sounds great although I'm apparently completely out of the loop as I have no idea what the theme is. And you are right Katelyn will have a great time no matter what. No stress!

AFM, well as mentioned before went to doctor yesterday for follow-up ear check and all is good. So armed with that news I let her cry it out last night. We just can't keep getting up all night. I think she wore herself out, because she slept until 6:15 this morning which is unheard of. I am on the mend but still have a slight cough and my eyes are still red and crusty in the morning. Maybe allergies?? 

Other than that getting ready for Mexico and girls night on Friday. There is a local band that is an 80s cover band and they are so much fun!! So I have a hall pass for the whole night, staying at a friend's house so I don't have to worry about drinking and driving and dancing my you -know -what off!! Very excited to have some quality girl time!!

Hope everyone else is ok, MA, Angela, Beth . . . Been a little quiet . . . 

Happy Tuesday!
Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - 

sorry been MIA the past few days - been trying to keep a semblance of normal in my life with what my sister went through. I had my first cycle after the D&C last week, only lasted very light for a 3 days (usually I'm heavy 7-9 days) - and it was about 5-6 days early, then 4 days later, saw some spotting one time with only a very light brown trace on the tissue now, so I'm still all messed up - which I expected. 

We had brunch for Charlie's daughter on Easter morning, then went to my mom's for dinner. Poppy did great for only having one nap and being very tired! We left early and put him to bed early too. I made the brunch an Italian one (as I'm mostly Italian) and made a frittata and easter egg bread - colored raw eggs are baked into a braided sweet dough ring and hard cook there. Looks so pretty. Also at the last minute decided to make pain au chocolate (not italian!) which is basically chocolate croissants but a butter dough rather than croissant dough. Yummy. 

Hope everyone's weekend was great too!

Anna - when is Mexico, it's coming up, right??? I could use a margarita right about now myself - have one for me. Sorry about the crying it out, but sometimes they get into a routine and expect to have you get up with them overnight, so checking to make sure nothing was wrong before deciding to let her cry was a good, but tough decision! Hoping Jo breaks that rut and you guys can sleep! hugs!

Viv - Cal sounds so energetic, I am exhausted (and frightened) reading his antics!!!! I have a sinking feeling I will know what you mean first hand as little Poppy won't sit still when he's up - non stop moving. I have to feed him constantly as he burns it all off!!! Would love to see dress pics too! :)

Steph - glad your on antibiotics! Hope you are feeling better. And little Katelyn too!! Tough to be pg on top of it all! You poor thing. My hubby was knocking on death's door too a few weeks ago, week after the D&C. He made the mistake of asking me ONCE what was for the next night's dinner (it was lunch the day before - which really drives me crazy!!) and he asked me to make soup so he could feel better. I told him I would make him soup after he made me a chocolate cake to make my uterus feel better. He came home with dinner for two days and a chocolate cake with "love you" written on it. Point made and taken. :haha:

Angela - I wish I could give you a hug and tell you not to worry but I know it's natural to worry. Ethan is a joy and will come into his speech, esp with your dad's story. hugs hugs hugs!!!

MA - actually, my OB told me that twins can happen even if there is no history of twins in the family - all due to the mother's age - multiples are more common in older moms - and by older, I mean over 35 (if I hear I'm advanced maternal age one more time!!!!) I had joked to my OB that at least there were no twins in my family, and she laughed and said - hey you're not safe from them!!!! But wouldn't twins or more be awesome! I would love it!!

On a side note, Jules just resigned from her job and is staying home to be with Gabby full-time, so I'm hoping she can get back on here and update us on Gabby and herself! :)

Some pics over the weekend - little Poppy in his bowtie and the sweater and hat I made as well as my brunch table and easter egg bread. :)
 



Attached Files:







bunny4.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5









easter1.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5









eggbread.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









table.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Hey Viv! Good to see you back on the board. :hugs:

Beth, glad to see you've been baking away. Sorry for the odd cycle but praying things start to level out for you soon. I know it's hard.

Anna, sounds like there's a fun girls night out. However did you manage that??

Steph, anything new happening on your end?

Angela, you've been missing how is everything on your end?


AFM: Not much to really report. It was SO nice out two days ago. In fact, I was looking at tilling the soil when all of a sudden we got a lake effect snow storm and it's not going away until thursday. :wacko: This snow bunny was getting used to not having so much snow. I'm actually excited for summer. That is until we get 90 degree weather. Then I'll complain because I hate major heat. :rofl:

Amelia has seemed to have hit a terrible 2 stage early. Her temper is monstrous. Not really sure WHAT to do about them. It seems when she's told NOT to do something she wants to do she'll fall to the floor in a tantrum. We usually gently let her down when we know she's headed for this and let her calm down but at times she'll get mad and hit herself in the face. :wacko:

When naptime or bed time arises either she doesn't want the nap or she's just tired, she'll turn her head back and forth to knock me in the face or even try to bite me in the chin. Doug was flabbergasted when he saw it the other day. 

I've been taking her by the hand and telling her "that's NOT nice"! and she'll sit and start to cry. Lately it's slapping and biting. So today I put a soft floor mat on the floor and put her in time out. Obviously she doesn't totally understand it, but I kept sitting her on the mat until she stopped having fits. I'd sit with her on the floor and she'd come to hug me after where I would tell her I love her but when she's mad or upset she needs to use her WORDS. Slapping is NOT nice.

I keep wondering if I'm saying WAY too much for a kid her age. I'm out of sorts as to what to do. I just know that slapping, biting and hollering isn't the way. Doug and I both talk in a calm manner with her and most times just help her down when she tries to fall in fits. Then ignore the behavior.

Doug says this is a stage. I certainly hope it is. I also hope we're doing the right thing.

I notice her personality is like mine at her age. I'd get frustrated a lot. Like me, she loves hard but she also gets impatient pretty easily. A VERY passionate kid already.


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!

Beth, sorry for the messed up cycle, but as you said, to be expected. Poppy looks sooooo stinking cute!! Glad Easter went well and the spread you put out is amazing!! I laughed out loud about the dinner comment and your come back. Men!! Grrrrrr (more on this later). Thanks for the up-date on Jules. I Am so happy to hear she was able to resign and stay home with gabby, my dream situation. Lots of hugs and a big snuggle for poppy!!

MA, I feel your frustration about the tantrums, but Doug is right it's a stage. You should subscribe to parents magazine on line. They send me daily articles pertaining to Jo's age. Some isn't of any use to me but I get a lot of good information and often it's behavior related. If I can figure out how to send you a link I will. Anyway, some of the most recent articles have delt with just what you're talking about. It's their frustration with not being fully developed linguistically, but also at this age they just don't comprehend things the way you and I do. They can't process information they way we do. You are doing no harm in talking to Amelia they way you do, we do the same because she understands a lot more than she can speak. Also we use time out too. Jo likes to play in the dog drinking water and after telling her no and mis direction don't work, we go in time out. Of course she laughs all the way and really doesn't get it right now, but it's laying the ground work. It's just a hard stage because they can act like us, but really their little minds are still developing so their actions are not based on the same thought processes we use. 

AFM, well we have dinner reservations at a really nice restaurant tonight with my parents, I got a sitter at last minute, and then DH woke up in the middle of the night moaning and groaning. If its not one baby waking me up at night it's another!!! Seriously! Thank The Lord the crying it out thing is working and Jo slept from 8-7 last night!!!!! But now DH is lying on the couch at death's door again. . . . Ok so here's a brief vent moment, skip to the end if not interested . . .It seems DH is sick all the time. And of course it's always life threatening. I don't doubt he's really sick, but when he is, all responsibility falls on me, getting the girl up feeding her, dressings, lunches, dishes, bath time, bed time. I don't mind every once in a while but this once a week thing is getting ridiculous. And I'm getting tired. The other side of this is that at some point I feel you're responsible for your own health. So what is he doing to stay healthy? Does he exercise? No. Does he eat well? Only when I cook. Does he stop drinking? No. He claims to have a wheat intolerance, so I've been cooking and shopping wheat free, then I come home and he's snacking on pretzels and drinking a beer??!!!! Gggrrrrrrrr!! I know they say in sickness and in health, but my patience is wearing thin. Ok rant over, he may just have gotten yet another stomach bug, but now it looks like dinner is off and I was really looking forward to it. A really nice dinner without baby is a rare treat. Sigh. So in answer to MA's question how I swung a hall pass for girls night, I damn well deserve one after the last few weeks. LOL!!!

Ok, sorry for the vent. Hugs to all!! 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

MA, it's "what to expect.com". You can sign up for daily articles based on your child's age. Just if you're interested. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> MA, it's "what to expect.com". You can sign up for daily articles based on your child's age. Just if you're interested.
> 
> Hope it helps.

Oh my gosh. The 18month behavior is right on. She HATES being stuck in the carseat and puts up a fight. She'll be "okay" with the stroller but would rather walk on her own. In big crowds this is NOT a fun thing. :rofl:

Thank you SO MUCH! I've been laughing at how on target this is.


----------



## rottpaw

Super fast girls and will updat soon - so sorry to be so scarce. Trying to spend every second with the littles right now. Lots of educational activites lol! All is well and Reece had his 4 mo checkup today - whopping monster at 17lbs 4oz! :rofl: love my chunky monkey! Ethan gaining too thank God, now 27+10. Hooray! 

Anna, husbands always get sicker than us (according to them, ha!!!) and yeah, it always makes me nuts! You definitely deserve a night out! 

Bek, unfortunately no "experts" ever seem to mention the terrible twos actually begin at the beginning of the second year...at one year old lol. All normal, I'm sorry to say! Hang in, it does g better! 

Viv so great to see you and Callum sounds fab! Where are pics of the dress lol?? Can't wait to see!!

Beth, LOVE all the pics!! SO ADORABLE and you are a baking and knitting queen, woman! :hugs:

Steph honey hope you and Katie are both feeling better now! And am SO jealous. If we had Disney daycare (I know it is Disney corporate, but still!!) I would totally send my kids! :haha: I LOVE Disney!!! 

I, too hope to see Jules on more! But I can't say anything as I'm always bombing in with these crazy rushed updates. I hate to say it but it is all I can manage right now with the two littles! I look around at my church for example and people who have three, four, five kids and I am like HOW do they do it?! 

Okay reece fussing. More later! All my love!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

MA, glad the web site helps. I just think it's nice to know you're not alone and what seems like alien behavior is actually really normal. Hope your day is going well! Any plans for the weekend?? 

Angela, good to hear from you and check in when you can. We all get how busy you are. And I'm with you when I see families of more than just 1 child I think how do they do it??!! I am exhausted at the end of the day with just one. So I bow down to not just those who have three or four, but also to you and the rest of our little group going for more than one, because it is a truly awesome thing to take care of the little tykes. Hugs and glad the boys are growing so well. YIKES though about Reece, what a big little man!! Future football player??

AFM, well still being a single mom. DH is still lying in bed. I slept on the couch last night and have essentially quarantined DH. I've kept Jo far away from him, and am using disinfecting wipes all over the house, especially after he's been in either the bathroom or kitchen. Adding to my exhaustion is the fact that almost all of my employees quit. I know one was leaving, but my one full time person gave all of 24hrs notice she was leaving on Monday. So I am running the store by myself, with some help from some of her other stores, but can I tell you it's one more thing I wish I didn't have on my plate right now. Silver lining is it's slow with the ski area about to close. If this were the beginning of March I might jump off a bridge. I am just hoping DH is on the mend or else my girls night tomorrow night might not happen. Or it might just be a very limited night out. And I will say this to only you girls, but I am fearful that with having to take these sick days he's going to say he can't go to Mexico. I know he doesn't mean to be sick, and I don't want him to back out of his work responsibilities, but I will be so mad at the situation. I say this only because he sometimes "jokes" he can't go. I will tell you right now Jo and I will go without him. I don't mean to be mean, but this trip has been the only tng keeping me going. And I need it!! Ok I'm probably worrying for no reason, so I'll stop and think positive thoughts. 

Steph, see you lurking hope all is well and the party planning is going well. 
Beth, how are things?
Vivienne, how's the drought? How's our little dare devil??
Jules, hope you're lurking!

It's almost Friday . . . Woohoo!!
Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning everyone,
Anna - I'm SO sorry you are stuck working alone! I remember my retail days and those are the pits. And I don't blame you if you take Jo on the vacation.....we look forward to vacations and when they are cancelled, that just stinks! Big hugs to you!

Angela - :) we look at you the way you look at those moms....how do You do it!?!?!? :hugs::hugs:

AFM - well, I learned a lesson on jinxing myself. I thought the other day - hey, we haven't had a bad spit-up/throwup lately....then Tuesday night....BOOM all over me at 11pm. Poor little guy has a cold and went to bed at 8:20 and woke up at 11 coughing. I didn't like the sound of the cough so I went to pick him up just to hug him (he never gets up overnight, so we never have to get him) and blurgh all over me. Poor thing. So we changed and sponged him and he was crying and shaking so we held him for awhile before putting him back down. Today is a little better but congested. 

And it's all my fault (kinda kidding) because we have a confirmation to go to on Saturday and I'm not looking forward to it. His sisters - take advantage of Charlie as usual - and sent an email saying when it was and they were having steak tips from a place by our house. Oh and charlie needs to get it and bring them down. Not asking, just demanding. And us with a 14 month old. Just annoys me as we are the ones who live 40+ mins away from them all and yet they are getting the food from our town. Not their town where everyone else is from, but no, our town, 40+ mins away with a 14 month old.....grrrr. So in my head I was saying, gee, if we were sick, we wouldn't go and boom - baby is sick. :nope::nope::nope: I meant Charlie SR not JR!!!!! He was tugging at the ear again and not sure if it's ear infection (has one a month ago) or teething with the molars but I don't want to take him to the party if he has the infection! So I guess I'll see how he is tomorrow and if same, I'll whisk him to the dr to look at his ears. Just thinking how I will bring up that if he's still sick I'm not taking him to the party - but Charlie can go. hmmm, think I will have to wait until tomorrow night and control the tone. I would be happy staying home with the sickie baby but I know he'll say, oh he can go for a little while and it will make me mad and cause tension. sigh. As it is, if we do, he will be smearing snot all over the place and just EW. I didn't really wish for baby to be sick!!! Just hubby :haha::haha::haha::haha:

ok, gotta run, have to wash his sheets, change the vaporizer water and wipe his ever-running nose again. hugs to you all.

oh - and just so you all don't think I'm June Cleaver does it all - I sat on my butt on his morning nap after loading the dishwasher and knitted. No chores. Have NOTHING for dinner, no dessert, nothing. And I don't care!!!!! And I plan on sitting on my butt for the second nap too. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Just popping in for a quick sec:

Rebekah &#8211; Tantrums and hitting are fun. Katelyn still hits every now and then, but not like when she was 18months. She kind of stopped after a few months. Every now and then she will try to hit, but it is more of a pushing out of the way rather than hitting. . But as everyone else has said, it is a stage. I am still waiting for her to get done with the stage of throwing her food on the floor when she no longer wants to eat any of it and telling me &#8220;I don&#8217;t want it&#8221;&#8230;anyone else&#8217;s kid do that?

Anna &#8211; I am so sorry that hubby is sick again! I am thinking positive thoughts though that it won&#8217;t come to that and your hubby will be able to go and you all will have a great time! Also, that sucks about your employees quitting! Hopefully you will be able to find replacements quickly. Oh on a side note, Yo Gabba Gabba is a preschool show on Nickelodeon that focuses on music and movement. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yo_Gabba_Gabba! If you get a chance you can look them up on You Tube and see some of the videos. It is an amazing program and one of the reasons I like is that Katelyn doesn&#8217;t just sit and watch. When they teach you how to skip or jump she gets up and does the movements with them so it is not a passive program.

Angela &#8211; Glad to hear things are going well with Ethan and Yay Reece on 4month check up. Glad it went well. 

Viv &#8211; good to hear from you! I don&#8217;t know how you aren&#8217;t a nervous wreck with Callum jumping and climbing off of things. Also congrats on finding a dress! Looking forward to seeing it, however I understand if you want to keep it under wraps until after the happy occasion. Don&#8217;t want too many people seeing the wedding gown prior to the big day!

Beth &#8211; Poor Poppy! Sorry that he is throwing up and not feeling well. Poor thing and man o man am I ever frustrated with your SIL. Your hubby sounds like mine, hard to say no to people and I totally understand about husband not getting the hint you want them to not go somewhere and they go anyway and it causing tension. I think you should just go ahead and say that the baby isn&#8217;t feeling well and bow out of going. That way it is less stress for you. Also, LOL at the June Cleaver statement. I love how you said that after stating that you finished knitting HA HA HA !!!! Hey I am jealous and wish I had the talent that you do in cooking and clothe making. I think it is awesome and your Easter dinner looked fantastic! It is all I can do when I get home to put one of those Bertrolli dinners for two in a skillet and cook it. But good for you for taking a break and not making dinner you deserve a break&#8230;did you give in and make something&#8230;

AFM &#8211; Katelyn is still not liking going to day care. Every morning when I say it is time to get ready for school, she puts her head in her hands and starts to cry and says &#8220;I don&#8217;t want to go&#8221; &#8220;No bye bye&#8221;. Poor thing. When I pull into the parking lot, the tears start all over again. I am hoping that next month this time she will be excited to go and have no problem with me dropping her off. As far as the party planning is concerned, I went to Party City with my SIL on Tuesday and got a bunch of party supplies. I am going to go to the 99 cent store and get some beach balls and bowling pins and other things for them to play with. I bought a big bubble wand too. I was stressing about what games to play and then realized that 2 year olds don&#8217;t really play games or I should say newly turned 2 year olds. Although I still may do a game of duck duck goose. Was gonna get a bouncy that is designed for toddlers. It is more like an entire play area which was really cool. We were at a party this past Saturday that had one and it was so neat. However, Katelyn refused to go in it. Since the thing was $200 dollars to rent, I opted not to waste the money on something the birthday girl was not going to utilize. So now we just need to buy the food. My husband gets amnesia when we discuss certain things. We had an entire conversation about how I didn&#8217;t want to do hamburgers and hot dogs because we had done that the year before. I thought it would be easier to have pizza for the kids and less stress. He stated that he still wanted to grill some chicken for the adults. I said ok, and then you can also make salsa. Well the other day he asks why we are having pizza if he is making chicken. At this point, I don&#8217;t care. The kids can have chicken too. I will keep you posted on how the party goes. I am just happy my mom will be here tomorrow and that will be so helpful. 

Ok, my brief post has become a novel. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Anna, So sorry everything is so up in the air. Praying it all works out so that you can have a night out and also that your needed trip will be a go. I think you ALL could use that vacay. Renewal of mind and spirit.

Steph, Amelia throws her stuff on the floor in one quick swipe when she's done and/or annoyed with not wanting what she's given. Doesn't happen ALL the time but it does happen. We're trying to teach her it's not nice to do that and she needs to use her words "I'm done". Of course I have no help for you since Katelyn knows her words. It is a task isn't it?

Amelia seems better today. Yesterday even DADDY had to put her in the time out corner. She screamed for a bit and then calmed down. Doug sat down with her when she calmed down and as he was talking with her about what she should do instead of hitting...she ran to him and hugged him. He said, "this is going to be tough". She just melts our heart. She doesn't mean to do this but man o man is she a cutie patootie when she's good. She has such a good heart.

Nothing much going on for the weekend. Maybe a walk or two if the weather permits. It's been snowing then today it was almost 50. The weather here is so funny!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning All,

Of course, Poppy seems better this morning - jumping around and screeching in his playful manner with daddy. Looks like we are going for a little while tomorrow. sigh. I had a little party planned for Sunday for my parents and one sister for finally celebrating his bday but I already canceled that as my mom has some lung issues and gets sick pretty easily. When I told charlie I canceled Sunday already he said, well we can still go Sat, right? I told him that we would see how he was and if we had to go to the dr for his ears and make that decision Together sat morning. He kinda flipped out saying they never get to see him (I wanted to say they could have seen him if they didn't skip out on the 3 parties I had over the holidays) and they want to see him. So an argument ensued as I said I didn't say he Couldn't yet, just we were on a wait and see! I told him I didn't want to be THAT parent that drags their sick kid everywhere, making everyone else sick and he said, oh well, they want to see him. Ugh. Fine, get everyone sick, serves them right. And this morning, he seems better and when I came down, he made a point of saying, he seems fine, we should be able to go. :dohh::dohh: Not up for another argument, I said, OK but we can't stay long as he gets tired quickly. I made him promise to that but I know when we get there, he'll be sucked in like always and it will be HOURS. And they will try and take him away from me and squirrel him in another room, or try to feed him things we aren't ready to yet, or try and force him to walk or hold on or something and he Hates that. Also worried because they have to have everyone in the world come down and have food everywhere, not good for a baby learning to walk! They have no respect or regard for anyone but themselves and I'm really really tired of it. We can go to the party but we aren't staying long and I'm going to watch him like a hawk (as always). sigh. sorry to rant on about it but as nice as they are, they walk all over Charlie and in turn, I get dragged along. I can give on much but not with my baby. I'M the mom, and what I says go. I hate it when I say no to something and they say, oh it's ok, you can do it. NO. When I say no, I mean no!!!! ugh. They are so trying.

Steph - I'm so sorry Katelyn doesn't like going to daycare! I'm sure it will get better. The party does sound great! And I hear you on the chicken pizza thing. I swear our hubbies are brothers. :haha: They sound so much alike, always will bend over backwards to help someone, even if we think they shouldn't!!!! I hope the MS is better, how are you doing, any kicking or pics to share???

I have to run right now and feed the ever-hungry machine. I'll be back later. love to you all!
b


----------



## newmarriedgal

oh and Steph - I held fast for not making dinner or going to the store until Charlie came home....late again. So we put the baby down and then we were hungry for dinner - it was 8:20pm! Sp rather than send him out for takeout or get delivery which would be here at 9pm, I just made a quick italian pasta peasant meal: pasta with oil, toss is cooked asparagus and halved grape tomatoes (and salt and pepper). topped with shredded mozzarella cheese and did a quick basil chiffonade. Red, white, and green - colors of the Italian FLAG. All done in 12 mins.

So yes, I did cave in, but it was quick and my usual go to late night meal. :)


----------



## pablo797

Hello ladies!

Beth, wow that 12 min meal sounds yummy!! Glad you took some time off yesterday to hang out. As for Charlie and SIL, man that's always a tough one. I'm with you, I'd make every possible excuse not to go, but fights suck, so sometimes a compromise is a good thing. However I would take the car keys and tell him you are leaving in 2hrs. with or without him. He can get a ride home from them if he wants to stay longer. But that's just me big talking, easier said than done. Best of luck!! Hope poppies ears are ok.

Steph, so sorry Katelyn doesn't like daycare! Do you know why? Does she give a reason? Reason I ask is not every daycare is for every kid. It's probably a bit early to think about switching, but I know a lot of parents that do for one reason or another. However if its just that she misses mom and dad that wouldn't change no matter where you take her. So sorry!! Jo really likes a daycare, so we've never been down that road. Hope you are feeling well. And good luck on the party this weekend!! LOL on DH amnesia, mine has it too! And I will check out the link you gave me. At this point Jo still doesn't have any interest in watching anything on TV. I feel guilty saying this, but sometime s I wish she would watch Tv, just to give me a little break some days. On the other hand if she's a kid that never watches TV, then I count my blessings. I do like the interactive part of the program, that is great!!

MA, hope the weather holds for you and you get some nice days to spend outside. Watching the weather channel this morning it looks like it may get nice in your neck of the woods for a few days. 

AFM, well DH is up and is going to live. I had no idea how much his being sick was affecting my mood. I was so depressed yesterday, then when he called and said he was up and moving I felt a certain cloud lift. He was still pretty useless this morning and last night, but things are turning around. He did ask if we got our $$ back if we cancelled our trip and I said no, plus I was going with Jo regardless, and that was all there was. So I think all is good, and he's just being a big poopy pants right now, not feeling well. Denver is set to get a big snow storm at the beginning of next week, so fingers crossed it is clear by the time we leave on Thursday. I imagine it will and the storm could miss us altogether. So we'll see what happens. In the mean time, girls night tonight!! I'm going to go, but curtail my craziness and leave after the first set and get home relatively early so I'm good to go for Saturday when I hope to get things packed. I bet you guys are going to be really happy when I leave and can talk about something else other than vacation!!

Ok, hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

This time I really am just popping in quickly!

Anna - Katelyn doesn't want to go to daycare because of missing mommy and daddy. She is used to being home with Daddy all day and doesn't want to go. Once she is there, she has fun, it is just the actual drop off that she doesn't like. But when I go to pick her up, it takes me 10 minutes to get her to leave! Weird. Glad Hubby is feeling better!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - quick update - we are going to the dr at 4pm as the little lump on his neck ha had last time with the infection is back and a little bigger. And so much snot!! ugh. Nice nurse on the phone said with the cold symptoms, the lump, and the history of at least one ear infection, it's best to come in. Not sure how hubby will take it, oh I'm feeling bad, and if we get him on meds if he has one, then maybe we will still go for about 1-1.5 hours only. I just don't want him to listen to crap. If no infection, then we will go as well, but I'm caving, and I only do that with hubby! Otherwise, I'm strong. But I feel bad that he feels bad.

Ugh.

anyways, anna - glad hubby is feeling better and hoping you All can go to Mexico! They always need a day or so after feeling better to still be useless :haha:
Oh and the dinner - really easy. I even put the pasta in a large glass bowl with tons of water and put it in the microwave (with some salt) for about 12 mins (some take longer), no waiting for the pasta water to boil then an extra 12 mins while it boils. Nope, all done in 12 mins in the microwave. The last 3 mins of the time, I wash and chop the asparagus, put it on a plate, sprinkle in a few tsps of water, cover and put it on the shelf of the microwave (above our turntable) and they finish cookies together - if you don't have a shelf, punch holes in a paper place (tons of holes) and put it atop the glass bowl so it steams with it. All done together, used the already packaged shredded cheese, and rough chopped the tomatoes.....really and truly 12 mins from start to finish!

Steph - It is such an adjustment for them at first, but the good news is that it takes some doing to get her to go. If she couldn't wait to be outta there, then you may think it wasn't a good fit, but it sounds like she eventually has fun! It'll get better. hugs!

Now to call hubby during his aggravating day at work and tell him I'm taking him to the dr.....fun. Trying to sound positive as as much as I don't want to go because they annoy me, I do think it's important for him to see his aunts and interact with them. Just not when he's sick!!!!! Gosh, I feel like either a bad wife or bad mom. Not sure which one is winning.


----------



## pablo797

Hi all, late Saturday night.. Quick up-date...is it possible that on Monday when I took jo to the doctor she had clear ears and no fluid, then on Friday my mom
Watches her and thinks she should go to doctor because my Mom thinks she has another ear infection ( she calls at 5:00pm BTW) Then Saturday I make an appointment, we go and BOTH ears are infected??!!! Yep in our universe of the never ending sickness Jo has two ear infections. The good, we found out before we went on vacation and she will be on the mend, the bad...Two fricking ear infections!!!!!!! Sorry vent over. 

Beth, hope this weekend goes well and poppy is ok!!

Anna


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Hi all, late Saturday night.. Quick up-date...is it possible that on Monday when I took jo to the doctor she had clear ears and no fluid, then on Friday my mom
> Watches her and thinks she should go to doctor because my Mom thinks she has another ear infection ( she calls at 5:00pm BTW) Then Saturday I make an appointment, we go and BOTH ears are infected??!!! Yep in our universe of the never ending sickness Jo has two ear infections. The good, we found out before we went on vacation and she will be on the mend, the bad...Two fricking ear infections!!!!!!! Sorry vent over.
> 
> Beth, hope this weekend goes well and poppy is ok!!
> 
> Anna

You should try taking her to the chiropractor. They help rid ear infections.


----------



## pablo797

MA, Interesting! I had never heard of that. However I'm not sure how much help they be on a little person. According to my doctor it's because the tubes are too small And when they're little, the tubes are more horizontal than vertical, there-by trapping more fluid, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Anna - I'll update my weekend later but I wanted to say that we took poppy to the dr on friday afternoon and no ear infection but the dr said it was really early in the cold and he may very well end up developing them.....he told me if things don't improve by next wednesday to come back and check the ears again (of course, if it gets worse then go in right away). But anyways, it's no unusual for them to be seen then a few days later to develop! hang in there momma!!! xo


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> MA, Interesting! I had never heard of that. However I'm not sure how much help they be on a little person. According to my doctor it's because the tubes are too small And when they're little, the tubes are more horizontal than vertical, there-by trapping more fluid, but thanks for the suggestion!

It works like a charm actually. I have a bunch of friends who have had to do it. They waited because they weren't convinced it could help and they said they could have saved so much time had they done it sooner. It also helps for adults too but children can benefit quite a bit! Go with a Pediatric Chiropractor and it's not as invasive but more gentile. I believe they use instruments instead of actual cracking as I went during my pregnancy with Amelia and they didn't do what my usual chiropractor does. Check out these links to see if they may be something you may be interested in. While most Dr.'s are open to alternative care, MANY of them don't really believe Chiropractic care can do the job. They just aren't educated in most alternative options. They get more education from Sudo-Pharma companies than they do on preventative care.

American Chiropractic Assoc. on Ear infections and Chiropractic Care


Find a Pediatric Chiropractor in your area

Parent FAQ's about pediatric chiropractic care


----------



## newmarriedgal

I don't want to start a war here but I am so against chiro's for personal and family reasons. And not trying to be a jerk but here's a link from an actual chiro on why it's not a good idea:

https://www.chirobase.org/17QA/ear.html 

Not trying to devalue what MA says - sometimes it works for people. It's just good to get all sides of the spectrum. No disrespect, MA!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

newmarriedgal said:


> I don't want to start a war here but I am so against chiro's for personal and family reasons. And not trying to be a jerk but here's a link from an actual chiro on why it's not a good idea:
> 
> https://www.chirobase.org/17QA/ear.html
> 
> Not trying to devalue what MA says - sometimes it works for people. It's just good to get all sides of the spectrum. No disrespect, MA!

As someone who spent a year out of school with ear infections and who has used chiropractic treatment in conjunction with medical Dr.'s I couldn't disagree with you more.

My daughter also has gone 18 months without any illness so I'd say that something is right but I'll end this discussion here.:winkwink: I'd also like to take it a bit further and say that in wanting a child for 10 years I would NEVER put my child at risk for hurting her bones or muscoskeletal part of her body. I kind of take affense. But whatever you have to do to prove your point Beth. :winkwink: I'll take one for the team!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Oh MA, as I said, no disrespect meant. Nor was my thinking in ANY way meant to insinuate any offense to Anyone. I'm sorry I opened my big mouth, it was not meant to be anything but both sides of the picture. I only meant to have a healthy discussion, not for anyone to take it as an attack. I had meant it when I said no disrespect. Please know that what I said was a personal opinion - I personally and members of my family have had very negative experiences with them and I wasn't dropping an insult to anyone.....like I said, sometimes it works for people,sometimes not.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies, 

Man, I miss being able to be on here more! :cry: 

Really quick - Anna so glad you are going on vacay but so sorry about Jo's ears! 

Beth the pasta sounds yummy and I am as always in awe at your mad skills, lady! You are awesome! When it gets to 8:20 and I have nothing done for dinner it's pizza for sure, lol unless I have freezer pleasers on hand! 

I'll stay out of the chiro debate except to say I've never been. 

Uh oh, babies crying, so sorry, more later! Hugs and love!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Happy Monday! I am still at work so this will be somewhat quick - unless I end up writing another novel like the other day LOL

Katelyn&#8217;s day party was a lot of fun. I will try to post some photos. It was low key in that the biggest attraction for the 2 and under crowd was the big bubble wand I bought. They LOVED chasing the bubbles and trying to pop them. As I suspected, the Pizza was hit and we probably could have just had that as EVERYONE had pizza not just the little kids so the 6 pies we bought went fast! Party started at 2, but folks didn&#8217;t arrive until about 2:30/2:45 which was ok, because I was still trying to get the decorations finished at 2pm. FYI- don&#8217;t try to run errands the day of the party and think 2 hours will be enough time to set-up, decorate, get yourself and your little one dressed. In hindsight, since the party was at the house, I should have decorated the inside of the house the night before and at least did all the gift bags as well. Party was pretty much over by 5:30 which was ok since party was 2-5. By the end of the night, my lower back hurt so bad I could barely stand and I sciatic pain shooting from my left butt check to my calf and could hardly walk. My mom sent me to bed at 9 LOL. 

Anna &#8211; So sorry that Jo has a double ear infection that is the pits, but at least she will be ok before you leave. Thanks for the heads up about the storm! My mom was supposed to leave for Denver on Tuesday, but changed her flight to Wednesday. 

Like Angela, I&#8217;ve never been to a chiro so I have nothing to say on the matter.

Hope everyone else had a great weekend! Katie has a Dr appointment tomorrow and then I have an appointment on Wednesday. I will try to post some photos either Wednesday or Thursday of the baby!

Hugs to all, 
Step


----------



## newmarriedgal

Evening Ladies - quick post before I need to crash watching tv in bed...

Steph - the party sounds so fun! Glad you had a great time! Loved the photos on fb! Katelyn is so adorable. Glad your mom helped! Hoping to see new pics of that precious new little baby! I'm living vicariously through you :) and would love love love to see it.

Angela - I'm so curious to know how you are doing with two - do they nap at the same time? Is Ethan on one nap or no nap? Does he need to use a quiet voice when Reece is sleeping or does he sleep through a train running through your house??? lol Do you collapse at bedtime!?!?!? :)

Well, again, sorry for ruffling feathers, wasn't my intention and hoping to not revisit it. One thing I am sadly surprised in is that, MA, you unfriended me on FB over this. That is unfortunate and obviously not anything I had intended, but I respect your actions. Take care.

Ok, must go crash. Waiting on a few new patterns to crochet, but I'll keep working on an afghan I do in between little things for poppy. 

hugs!


----------



## pablo797

Quick pop in . . . 

Steph, so glad the party went so well!! But so sorry your back hurt I can only imagine. Glad your mom made it, hope her flight works out ok. Looks like Denver won't get as much snow as they expected, but it's 20 degrees there and they've cancelled over 300 flights today. Hugs and I apologize right now for not getting maternity clothes in the mail. I PROMISE to get it done after I get back from Mexico! Between work chaos, sick baby, sick DH, Aand travel it has gotten away from me. 

Angela, I know you're crazy. Hope all is well!! Those two little guys are just too cute. Haven't seen any recent pictures BTW!!

Beth, thanks for the information. I have always been a huge proponent of getting all sides of a story, and all facts before making any decisions. To do so would be going into anything only half informed. So thank you for your information. It is much appreciated. Hope you are well. How did the weekend go? How was the party? We're you there forever?? As for the ears, yes you are correct, I've heard doctors tell me that they've seen ears change in a matter of 24 hours, but I was still bumbed. Ah well, fingers crossed poppies ears stay clear. 

AFM, Well it's a snow storm here, but should be cleared out by tomorrow sometime, so all flights should be on for Thursday. I am packed, mostly. I was supposed to go to a town council meeting tonight as I'm on a committee for the town of Breckenridge. The town wants to get rid of plastic bag use, so I'm on a committee as a retailer working as a consultant and voice for the retail community. Just trying to reach happy compromises. I've been working on the issue for months now and the ordinance is about to pass, going into effect this October. Like my plate wasn't full enough. Anyway skipping the meeting tonight to finish packing. Working half a day tomorrow then it's adios!!! As for Jo she seems better but didn't eat anything at daycare yesterday. She unshually eats the most there. So I'm a little concerned her ears aren't clearing like they should. Wonder if I can slip her in tomorrow to doc office to see what's up. Just don't want to fly with a sick toddler. Ugh!! 

I'm on the fence as to hold my tongue on this or not, i'm usually a proponent of if you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all, but MA, I'm disappointed. We've always been free to xpress a difference of opinion here, it should be a safe forum with differences of thought welcome. I hope you come back with that mind set. 

Ok I've probably sunk myself here, but ah well, I'll be on a beach in two days!!
Hugs to all!
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

OMG it's been forever! :hi: Hope all you ladies are doing well!!! Any new pregnancies??? I'll try to come in more often. Just so hard to find the time working full time and taking care of a toddler! I am sneaking in at work at the moment.... eek!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Anna - thanks :) As far as the party goes - well.......we all had the cold by the time Saturday rolled around - hubby worse then me. (trying to not smile here, the universe listened!!!). We were supposed to get the food at 11:30, then be down her house by 12:30 for the party. Poor hubby really did feel like crap so he said he wasn't rushing. At 11am, his sister Texted him to say: oh by the way, I forgot to pay for the steak tips. :dohh::growlmad::dohh::shrug: I saw this coming a mile away. She couldn't call them because she was in church for the ceremony. I was wicked ticked off, but for the most part held me tongue since hubby was a little shocked and disappointed. But we managed to get the food (wasn't cheap!) and be there at 1pm - we figured that was fine as he and the baby (well, all of us) was sick and she never eats right away. Well at almost 1pm, she calls, annoyed, and wants to know where we were! That sent me over the edge as she once showed up 2 hours late for a party I was giving in her honor on her bday!!!! We were there in minutes and she was going on and on about how they were waiting for the food, blah blah blah, so I just managed to say, with a smile, now know how we feel. BOOM. Yeah, I went there. She didn't say anything but stopped harping on poor sick hubby. 
Party was ok, they insisted on grabbing him and taking him out of sight, but I followed and said no when appropriate. I knew Charlie was sick when, before we left, he said, don't bring a bottle, we will be home before he needs one...I was so proud of him for doing that! So we left early, almost 3pm, and they were giving us grief, as usual. Not hard to point to baby's runny nose and say SORRY, SICKIE HERE! But we managed to get away and crash.

In other news, I'm thinking of dropping one nap and be down to only 1. Last week he was fine with 2, but starting Friday when we went to the dr, he missed his afternoon nap, and when we got back from the party , at his nap time, he refused to take it, just played quietly in his crib. Same thing Sunday. Not sure if it's from his ears, cold, teething, or excitement that daddy was home so much or what. He was still taking his morning naps, about 1 hour and 45 mins. Yesterday, he took his usual morning nap and a little over 2 hours in the afternoon, so I'm not sure. I gave him tylenol to see if it's from discomfort or not. I'll try the afternoon naps all week still and then experiment next week and see how he does. Still getting about 10.5-11 hours at night - even with missing naps or taking 2 long naps a day. Hoping he keeps them as he is Exhausted when he just plays through the nap. Sometimes he just lays there and STARES. No movement, just staring. Then he's so tired when he gets up! I dont' know. I know it's coming to the age where they drop one so who knows. 

Anyway - Chris! Great to see you on, hope things are well!!! I miscarried about a month ago but we will be trying again soon. Hugs to you!

Anna - JEALOUS about the trip. Have a wonderful time and have a cosmo - or two - for me!!!! Ahh to be laying on a beach. Hope Jo's ears clear up and she's ok for the flight. 

b


----------



## MissMuffet08

Afternoon Ladies, 

Chris!!! So good to see you! I have been following you some what on FB. Love the latest photo of you and Soph! She is so beautiful! As for pregnancies well I am pregnant and due in September! How are things with you? Are you planning on having any more babies?

Beth - HA! Glad (well not glad) that everyone was too sick to stay at the party. But hope you all are feeling better. I am still in awe that they asked you all to pay for the food as well as pick it up. You are better than me, cuz I would have said sorry we are all sick and ain't gonna make it. Figure it out. As for the naps. I think once Katelyn turned 1 or almost 1 she stopped taking her morning nap and only went down once a day. She just stopped getting tired. I don't really remember and of course I forgot to write it down...man I am bad about that! But you can keep trying and he will let you know when he is ready to only have 1 nap. Good luck

Anna - Mexico here you come! I am so jealous of you right now. I know you and the fam are going to have an amazing time! Don't worry about the Maternity clothes, send them when you can and/or when you remember. Hope Jo is over being sick by the time the flight comes along. 

Angela - Whenever you get a chance I would love to know the answers to Beth's quesitons as well. Also, were you restricted on how often you could pick Ethan up? I know that pregnant women aren't suppsed to carry anything over 20 or 25 lbs. I have a ton of other questions - I may just txt ya . 

Rebekah - I hope you are doing ok. 

AFM - 2year old check up today! Went great except for the crying 2 year old LOL. The Dr did say that she still had some fluid in her left ear which was probably why she is still coughing at night. I have to take her back in a month for a look see. Today when I dropped Katelyn off at preschool she cried for a minute and then I sat her with one of the teachers outside and went it to put her crap away. When I came back out she was all smiles and kissed and hugged me and I said bye she said I love you and went back to playing!!!! Progress! I was happy. On a sad note, my mommy is going home tomorrow and she has been such a HUGE help. But on a happy note she will be back next week when I go in for my amnio so that will be good. Feeling tired and yucky today as last night one of my SIL came over for dinner and everyone was eating left over bday cake. Of course Katie wanted some and instead of giving her like 1 or 2 bites she gave her like half a piece and then sat her down and was gonna give her more. I was like she does not need any more cake it is 7:50 pm at night and she is about to go to bed. Well bedtime was shot to hell and she didn't go to sleep until 10:45 and was grumpy about it. Then woke in the middle of the night screaming and crying that she didnt' want to be in the bed any more. So Momma is tired. Also my hubby converted her bed yesterday so no more crib for my baby. Sniff Sniff. While I am sad, I am also happy, because I am getting big and it is hard for me to lift little girl in and out of that thing! So it was a good thing and she likes it. 

Anyway, now that I got to get back to work. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pablo797 said:


> Quick pop in . . .
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence as to hold my tongue on this or not, i'm usually a proponent of if you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all, but MA, I'm disappointed. We've always been free to xpress a difference of opinion here, it should be a safe forum with differences of thought welcome. I hope you come back with that mind set.
> 
> Ok I've probably sunk myself here, but ah well, I'll be on a beach in two days!!
> Hugs to all!
> Anna

When have you ever known me to go off on someone Anna? The least you could have done instead of reprimand me as a child was to pm me behind the scenes to talk before you scold me.:nope: Second, I have been known often to agree to disagree but I think it wasn't in the opposition however the message as it was given. Tact. When you start a sentence with I don't want to cause a war....then put an article that pretty much tells the reader that this does damage to a child. I take that as someone is suggesting I'm negligent with my child. I took offense for more than one reason. We all walk different journeys and that's okay. But I don't aggressively say your a bad person for taking the steps to care for your child even though its different. I just say it's worth a try...you can do it or not....but here's why it worked for me and for a group of mommys I'm friends with. Nothing aggressive but I would hope with more tact.

The disappointment is 1. That you would know me better than that and could at least pm me before reprimanding me in public as you were what I assumed my friend and 2. That "I" keep business with other people concerning something off the board to myself, so there is no need to share what I DO with MY FB account on a public forum outside of FB (Beth). Again, YOU can pm me if you have any problem. I see it as another means to get attention from someone. 

Since you both feel the disappointment you don't have to look for any further comments. I guess I'm in a different place at this time and there really isn't any point in me staying on this page.

Thanks for the insight ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Girls I see some questions up above for me and will respond ASAP, I'm so sorry for the delay. it has been nuts here recently but in a good way. Boys are well and we have my high school reunion this wknd, Lord help me! More from me soon. Hugs and love to all!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Just got back from my baby check-up. We didn't get to see the baby, but heard the heartbeat. Everything is great! Took my mom to the airport and am sad that she is leaving, but she will be back next Wednesday to help me after my amnio. Ok, I have a BUNCH of stuff to get done at work. 

Hope everyone is having a FANTASTIC Wednesday. Anna one more day and it is off to sunny Mexico! YAY. 

Hugs!
Steph


----------



## Vivienne

OK can we all agree to disagree on here!!!???? Chiropractors, they can do good they can do bad OK. The upside, they can perform wonders on some people the downside they are not recognised as proper medical professionals as they do not need a medical degree.
I would hate everyone to fall out over this :dohh:

It's only opinions and words right :shrug:

AFM Dress pics may be a while as I am still wanting to try on another before the ultimate decision I think:dohh: Oh and we all have colds but Callum is so used to them that it doesn't bother him anymore. He even goes and grabs a tissue when his nose runs, wipes it and pops it in the bin haha.

Steph, Callum would always hissy before daycare, now he doesn't even say goodbye before tearing off!

Anna, so jealous right now. Winter is coming and it is definitely getting frigid here. Gutted Jo doesn't need tubes as it has changed our lives, but as you say it it better not to have unnecessary surgery!

Chris hello :happydance:

Beth, just infect everyone, everyone else does it :dohh: And as for the cheek of asking you to pick up AND pay for dinner, well really the nerve!!!

MA please don't go :cry:

Oh nuts I hear squeaking from the bedroom (only one nap a day and two hours if we are lucky)

Love to ALL!


----------



## rottpaw

Viv I know the pain of that switch to one nap a day lol! So much harder on the mommies, but they are a bit more portable then so it's a trade-off!

And I definitely agree lets just be respectful to all, and agree to disagree when differences of opinion arise. Bek, I'd be awfully sorry to see you go! :hugs:

Beth and steph to answer your questions, we are hanging in and have mostly good days with some challenging ones thrown in... What they say about the switch from one to two is true though - instead of double everything, it feels more like 4x! More details shortly as trying to run errands before dr appt but hugs and love to all!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi all - quick post, but boy are we seeing TWO molars coming in at once. Really really close to breaking through, no wonder why he doesn't nap well right now.

Angela - indelicate as this may be, but how on earth do you manage alone time with hubby?:haha::blush::blush::haha: We are beat by 8pm when poppy goes to bed, I can't imagine 2 these days! :)

hi Viv! Can't wait to see pics on the dress when you decide on one. My sister literally went through about 100 before she decided. I knew on the first one but still tried on 12 to have fun with different styles. :)

Steph - Great on hearing the heartbeat!!!! nice and strong! :) Good luck with the amnio, will be keeping you all in prayers!



One final thought for the day (and from me on this subject): 

we are all sisters. Sisters disagree, get mad, fight, make up, and move forward. That is just what sisters do. Life is too short for otherwise.


hugs to all


----------



## rottpaw

Well put Beth! 

And I am :rofl: at your question - my poor husband would probably say that the real answer is "we don't" :rofl: but lately we are doing better and shooting for 1x a week and being happy with that - it will get better, but right now he takes the night shift and so goes to bed earlier than I do and then I sleep in the guest room sometimes :blush: because between him snoring, and both kids' monitors, and knowing Reece will wake me early if not earlier, I can hardly sleep in our room right now. That, too will get better, but getting my 5-6 hours a night in the guest room is what is keeping me sane right now lol! 

I won't lie, being a mommy to 2 two and under is the HARDEST job I've ever had, but also the most awesome. I can't call in sick, but I do get great benefits! :happydance: it is hard to fit everything in, and I constantly feel behind and overwhelmed, but God has been providing for me daily and I make it through each day surprised by His faithfulness and small mercies (and big ones!) each day, and I am just so thankful to have these sweet boys. Every sweet grin and drooly laugh makes it all worth it! We are slowly developing a routine and getting out more, and that helps a lot. Their naps do overlap to some degree each day, and of course I aim for that. Depending on how the day is going I use nap time to nap myself, or shower, or for chores or to catch up on email. :thumbup: I am completely whacked at day's end, but in a good way most days.


----------



## rottpaw

Ps totally unrelated, but wanted to share - I found these products at the store yesterday and LOVE the all purpose cleaner. Haven't tried the others yet but love the fragrance! 

https://www.mrsmeyers.com/product/Lavender-Liquid-Hand-Soap/155713.uts


----------



## rottpaw

ANd one more post from me - Purpleplum, I see you lurking sweetie and please feel welcome to jump in! :flower: we would love to hear from you!


----------



## newmarriedgal

I just have a moment but want to say:

HE TOOK HIS FIRST STEPS LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Aww Beth! So sweet! Love those huge milestones. And get readyd, running isn't far behind lol! (and falling!)


----------



## Vivienne

Amen sister


----------



## Vivienne

newmarriedgal said:


> I just have a moment but want to say:
> 
> HE TOOK HIS FIRST STEPS LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Atta boy Poppy :happydance:


----------



## Vivienne

Hey Beth and ladies, google Alfred Angelo 1136 images, first photo should be the dress. There will be straps as I do not do strapless with these puppies :dohh:

Hope everyone one is feeling better, Steph in particular and I hope Anna is having the time of her life.

AFM plodding along, Winter's here, but looking on the bright-side that means fires, hearty soups and hot CHOCOLATE!!!!

Love love


----------



## MissMuffet08

Viv - if it is the photo with the woman sitting in the chair - WOW what a BEAUTIFUL Dress!!!!! I think you could get away with strapless! You should try both ways and see what you like best. I am soooo excited for you. 

I am feeling a bit better, however this f'ing nausea won't leave me alone!!!! Got sick this morning. I have 3 weeks before the half way point, I should be done with MS by now!!! Arghhhhh. 

Hope Anna is having a blast and getting a good tan and drinking several margaritas for me hee hee. 

Hugs to everyone!
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Viv I LOVE the dress, how GORGEOUS! :happydance: :headspin: Very elegant and graceful! I know you'll be beautiful! 

Steph I just hate all the nausea for you and I wish the Zofran worked better for you. I think you said amnio thursday? Can't wait to find out gender!! :hugs:

Hugs and love girls. I'm whacked. Reunion was great but weekend was crazy - hubby bailed at the last second and threw all the plans out of whack. Oh well. I did get to see my girlfriends and that's what mattered most this weekend so I'm thrilled to say that much. Will share a pic or two if anyone posts them - somehow I managed not to take any though I did bring a camera! :dohh:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Viv!!!! That is beautiful and actually look Soooooo similar to what mine was! :) except mine didn't have a lovely sweetheart neckline. I, too, had straps made out of lace and beads for support too. Love it! When is the day again, I forget, sorry.

Ugh, what a day yesterday for us here in Boston. You never think it will happen in your own back yard. My brother is a master electrician and takes care of the lighting and sound at the finish line where it all went down, so those were scary moments before I knew he was OK. Scary times to bring up kids,but can only hope all our sweet babies will make positive, peaceful changes brought on by actions and examples.

Gotta run. Hope all is well. Steph, hugs on the nausea and the test coming up!!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

newmarriedgal said:


> Scary times to bring up kids,but can only hope all our sweet babies will make positive, peaceful changes brought on by actions and examples.


Ahhhh what a beautiful thing to say and it's given me such peace. We have to think that way. Yes! xo 

Viv what a beautiful dress! When is the big day?

Congrats Beth on those first steps! Exciting times ahead!

Hi to everyone else! I'm still trying to get my bearings back. Hope MA makes a return. It wouldn't be the same without her. 

xo


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! I can't believe how long I have been away. I used to still follow you all even though I didn't post, but then that even stopped. It's so hard to find time and energy for everything.

How to some up the last 8 months??? LOL Uhm... I can't! Life has been busy. Working full time is tough with a baby but we seem to have it all figured out. In our own way. We've had rough patches as I am sure all new parents have but things seem to be going good and we've found our groove. Sophie is 20 months old. I can't believe it. Where the first year may have gone slowly, the second year has flown by. I am sure in large part to the fact that I am working. I have guilt about work, but I also know I wouldn't be happy at home either. A part-time situation would be ideal, but that's not going to happen! Must pay the bills and provide for my family.

I ended up getting that job I mentioned in my last post. It's pretty much the same job I used to do but for a different firm. It's been great and I am super happy. Not everyday is perfect but that wouldn't be realistic would it? My new boss is really alot of fun and we get along so well. After the five torturous years at my previous job I vowed never to work for another women again and here I am! Thankfully we are not all cut from the same clothe!

Sophie is doing really good. She's been sick pretty much not stop since September. Mostly just minor colds but we've had some more severe viruses with fevers. The worst was at the end of February when she contracted hand foot and mouth disease. OMG that was the worst ten days of my life. She was sooo sick, fever for days, and the mouth sores! Oh to see your baby ins such pain. There were a lot of sleepless nights and miserable days my poor little baby. Thankfully that is behind us now and we've just gotten over cold #3 since the HFAM outbreak. Ugh Please let summer be germ free!!!
What else? Well she is certainly not a baby at all anymore but a toddler with attitude! For the most part she is really a great kid, well behaved, loving and full of laughs, but she does have her moments and throws tantrums when she wants something she can't have or doesn't get her way. Her latest is refusing to come in the house after I pick her up from daycare. She wants to stay outside and play. So weather depending we'll go for a walk around the block. She's very good at listening and holding my hand while we walk. I am trying to teach her the rules of the road! I know it's too early for her to understand, but I just want to keep her safe.
She talk a ton. More than most kids her age I guess because I get so many comments. She formulates full sentences and everything. Not always comprehensible. lol She speaks in French still for the most part but fully understands English so that is good!
I FINALLY stopped breastfeeding a few weeks ago. We made it to 19 months. I can't believe that myself. If someone would have told me just after she was born that I would continue for 19 months I would have said they were crazy, but I did! From 10 months on it was only three times a day, then from 14 months twice, 17 month once to finally just stop at 19 months. I was a total chicken shit and didn't want to upset her or go through the tears but it had to be done. She wouldn't let go of the morning booby and would become very demanding. She started waking in the night yelling for it. Nothing else would comfort her. I also started feeding on demand when she had hand foot and mouth. It is shocking how quickly your milk supply increases!! I stopped that as soon as she started to eat again and get better. I tell you, quitting breast feeding was not easy for me mentally, but it really went better than I expected. It's actually changed our lives! I don't want to jinx myself here, but she sleeps sooooo much better now and doesn't wake in the night. I think she's woken twice at like 5am upset and I've just brought her to bed and she's settled instantly. Like I said, for us it was time. I am not loving my new boobs though. They are terribly smaller than I remember them. I have also gained a few pounds. Guess I am not burning as many calories as I used too. Damn

We have been trying for #2 5 cycles now. We are in the middle of our 5th cycle and the first time in my life I've ever used OPK's. Really strange. I got my positive on Saturday (CD10). So I should have ovulated Sunday or Monday? Yet yesterday and today are the days I have CM. Anyways, we bd'd Friday, Sunday and Monday. We've probably missed the mark yet again. I am finding this all so frustrating. I naively thought I was going to get pregnant immediately and when that didn't happen I started to lose all hope. Now I just don't care. I mean, of course i care, but it's out of my control. We'll give it until November if need be, and then throw in the towel. At my age, I do not want my kids more than 3 yrs apart. Plus with the way our school system works, I need to give birth before September 2014, otherwise our kids will be only 3 yrs apart but 4 grades apart! No way. So hopefully I'll catch that eggy soon.

Well, I guess that's it for now. I am so tired. Every night once Sophie goes to bed (7:30-8pm) I am ready for bed too! It's extremely rare I stay up past 10pm. Party animal!

I'll try to post more and read your journals more. Provided I have any friends left! Hope you all are having a good night. Hug and kiss those babies! We're living in such fragile times.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all,

Still at the drs but they are 90 % sure it is another little girl!! They have a new non evasive blood test that I am doing instead of the amnio so I opted to do that instead. Will update more later.


----------



## rottpaw

Chris loved the update!! And steph SO exciting! I think two of one or the other is awesome because they will be so close and best buddies!! Yay!!


----------



## Neversaynever

I still lurk on here when I get chance :haha:

Steph...congrats on the pregnancy and almost half way already :shock: ye ha for another :pink:

Angela...how's life as a mother of two going?

Viv...lovely to see you so upbeat again

Svet....loved the update and :dust:

MA....:dust: for you too and hope you're not gone for long

NMG....sorry for your loss sweet :hugs: 

I'm sure I've missed some people :wacko:

Anna...how's your trip?

AFM....life is all good :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## rottpaw

Never!!! So glad to see you here lady! How is sweet Louis??


----------



## Vivienne

Yay Steph a pink bump :happydance: Sorry about the sodding MS hanging about :dohh:

Chris that was a perfect sum up. I feel your pain with all the colds etc, they just run together don't they. We haven't had a 'disease' yet such as HFAM or flu (having jabs for both of us Tuesday) but we are due :wacko:

Beth, Boston was so shocking, but the follow up with catching one suspect and the other having been killed was impressive (not being killed, impressive, but the speed by which they identified the suspects).

Ang glad the reunion went well.

AFM, wedding is Dec 7th. I had my first bridesmaids meeting today and as I suspected my chief bridesmaid isn't able to come to wedding. :cry:
Long story short, she is a primary school teacher and was taking a sabbatical to do a summer camp in US and then a stint of relief teaching UK before returning Dec. However her school has now decided she cannot take LS leave and has to quit, so she is moving to UK permanently in June. :cry:

So I am only having 3 b/maids now. Next fun thing was one of them is pregnant!!!! So now I have 4, 2 month olds coming to wedding! :dohh:
My b/maid, Chris' cousin, my SIL and a close friend are all up the duff! Also my gym instructor is 4 1/2 months gone (five people all due in Oct,what the heck happened 15 weeks ago????? :wacko:)

Anyway sob story over, glad you like the dress, I am tired of looking so even a sack looks good now. The b/maids and I are off on Monday to try on their dresses so that's one more thing to cross off list.

Love to all

PS got a promotion at work yesterday, same hours part time which is what I want but more responsibility and of course money haha


----------



## Neversaynever

Angela...he's a dream most of the time :haha: teething at the moment which is hard work but I'm not complaining :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## pablo797

My ode to Mexico


There once was a princess named Josephine
Who traveled a lot it would seem
But one year her parents to Mexico went
And the result is this tale and well spent

The queen, Anna and her ogre husband Doug
Thought a trip to Mexico would kick the winter bug
But the night before leaving, and the princess was heaving,
Was a sign that the trip was a slug.

Two days in and the sweet princess was still sick
So the doctor they called who came quick,
$200 later and two shots in the tookus.,
And the queen though," good god I hope this will stick!"

Not once in the queen's imagination
Would she spend her days covered in puke on vacation
But alas that's what happened, and more that can dampen
This trip south of the border, they took.

Alas the tale at this point doesn't have an ending
As we're still here, fingers crossed, the sickness is ending
But the princess is shot, and for what we're not
Sure of what the doctor's prescribing.

So a Warning to all who don't get my meaning,
and think, The sickness will pass let's just go, "
As the sea swells and falls, and the sun sets and calls,
You lap will be covered in excrement, I'm screaming!!!!

Post note to the readers of this traveling tale
We made it home all is well, the flight did not fail
Two tubes in the ears for infections were planning
Fingers crossed the princesses' woes will be ending.

Xoxo Anna 




Sent from my iPad


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna, glad you all made it back safely, but sorry to hear that Jo was so sick during your trip. BTW, I love your poem!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Aww Anna great poem! Hope the trip wasn't a total bust. Get better soon little Jo! xo


----------



## rottpaw

Anna I just saw this and I'm so so sorry about the trip!! Oh no!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Wow no one has posted for two days. Hope everyone is ok. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks steph! Sorry I've been MIA; we were at the beach this week (yay for vacay!). As soon a I dig out from vacay mess I will try to post a better update. Love you girls!


----------



## svetayasofiya

I'm peeing on a stick tomorrow!!!! :shhh: :tease:


----------



## rottpaw

Aww Chris so exciting!!! :test: :test:! :happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

I'm terrified............ :|


----------



## Vivienne

svetayasofiya said:


> I'm peeing on a stick tomorrow!!!! :shhh: :tease:

On the bus :blush: hahahahahaha I mean everyone else does personal stuff right???


----------



## Vivienne

CHRIS anything????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## svetayasofiya

BFN girls :cry: I'm sooooo sad I just don't know what to think anymore. I have such strong symptoms every month I was convinced I was pregnant this cycle. I feel like it's never going to happen and I don't even know what I want anymore. So many conflisting emotions. Any words of wisdom? I realize it's only been 5 cycles and I know so many of you have struggled, but I never did so I am not dealing with this well. With my first (ended in mc) it took 4 cycles. With Sophie it took 3 cycles. I misleadingly thought it would happen quick for me and now that it's not I just don't know if I want to keep doing this. I sound like a spoiled child don't I? I am going to be 39 in the fall and maybe it's just not meant to be for me. The thought of being pregnant TERRIFIES me and then every month when I am not I am gutted.... I think I'll call my doctor... but I refuse to go on any medication, but maybe my hormone levels are off?


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Chris, 

Don't give up!!!! I tried for about 4-5 months before I got pregnant again. There were a couple of times when I thought I was pregnant and then the day I was going to POAS I ended up getting my period. Then, I just decided not to stress about it and just had fun with my hubby any chance we could. But don't stress and start thinking negatively. BTW, I am currently 39 and will be 40 in June so you still have time . Hang in there! 

Hugs!
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hi girls....

Well I'm back but with some trepidation, wondering if I'll open my big mouth and piss someone off again but . . . You can live life in fear of making someone mad or you can just go on knowing its probably going to happen at one time or another...soooooo......

Steph, how are you feeling??? Promise promise promise to get maternity clothes in mail this weekend!! 

Angela, how was the beach? I am so jealous as I already miss the water. I love my mountains but feel so land locked sometimes. Hope all is well! Hugs and kisses to the boys. ( your children, not your husband I promise).

Vivienne, we are scheduled for tubes (grommets ) this Friday and I'm soooooo excited! Everyone says what a difference it makes. How are wedding plans going? 

Chris, so sorry for the BFN!! It took us two years to get pregnant, countless tests, etc. but even by those numbers we were lucky. I'm with Steph, you still have plenty of time. I had Jo one month before my 40th birthday. If you're really concerned, an easy thing to get tested for is your thyroid. It can affect fertility huge and it's an easy blood test and easy medication to control. Lots of women have trouble with their thyroid, especially as we get older. In the mean time hang in there!! Lots of hugs!!!

AFM, not much new to tell actually. Jo has surgery Friday for the tubes. It's minor, but they do have to put her under so no food or drink 12 hours before and for my little milk hound that will be the real struggle. Mexico was good, although the sick baby was a bit of a downer. I think we took a stomach bug from daycare with us that had her vomiting and gave her diarrhea. She couldn't keep anything down, including her much beloved milk. By Saturday morning she also had a fever of 102 (given our history I took thermometer and Tylenol with us). And I thought that's it were going to the hospital, she's really dehydrated and has a high fever, we're in trouble. Then our maid showed up and she was AWESOME!! On top if having to clean up countless sheets and towels with vomit and diarrhea on them, she told us the hotel had a doctor on call. So we called the concierge and she connected us to his office and he, on a Saturday morning, was in our room in 20 minuets. Plus he spoke English. Turnes out both ears were infected again!! We had just finished the last round of antibiotics the Wednesday before. So four days later we had a double ear infection on top of a nasty stomach bug. He gave her a shot of antibiotics with an anti nausea ( in shot form because she couldn't keep anything down) and came back Sunday morning ( read house call on a Sunday morning!!!) to give her another shot. Rest of the trip he gave us a prescription for an oral antibiotic. So by Monday afternoon she was much better and hell on wheels. We had a good rest of our trip. Looking back I'm not sure if my favorite part was when Jo was vomiting all over the floor by the elevators, there-by making her dad throw up. Or her vomiting all over me, while explosive diarrhea was coming out of the back of her diaper all over me, or when the diaper leaked in the very nice hotel bar and when I looked over and saw Jo standing awkwardly, I realized she had had diarrhea all over the floor. It's truly hard to pick. . . . That's why I wrote the poem, I needed a little comic relief. Anyway, lesson learned is how I see it. I think you should travel with your children, exposing them to the world is a good thing, but be prepared for the worst. . . And take your own diapers . . . 

So that's all from here, hope everyone is well, I've missed you. . . :hugs:
Anna


----------



## pablo797

In surgery...


----------



## HappyAuntie

Keep us posted, Anna - I hope this does the trick for her.... 

:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

Checking in to see how Jo (and mommy Anna) is doing. Also, hope everyone had a great week and have fun (or relaxing) plans for the weekend. We have a birthday party to go to tomorrow morning and that is about all that we have scheduled for the weekend. Been kind of a quiet week.

I will post more later - but have to get back to the grindstone.

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, hope it went smoothly and she will be much more comfy soon! 

Chris I am so sorry about the bfn hon,

Steph have fun at the party!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Anna i shouldn't laugh but you are too funny! Poor Jo. Glad your trip ended up better. Amazing medical attention. :thumbup:
Hope her surgery went well. Hopefully all these ear troubles are behind her now.

Now that my hormones have subsided and AF is in full force I'm feeling less sad about the BFN. Just keep swimming just keep swimming. It's bound to happen again. Just didnt think it would take longer than before. Oh naivité.

TGIF all. I'm currently laying on the floor of Sophies room until she falls asleep. This is not our regular routine but she's sick and coughing up a storm and needs her mommy. (Plus she cries bloody murder when I try to leave). :wacko:


----------



## pablo797

Happy Monday all!!

Chris, hope little Sophie is doing better. It's so hard when they're sick. Is she in a crib or a toddler bed? And as for our trip,humor became the only way to handle it because reality was just too much. Lessons learned. Hugs to your little, hope she feels better soon!

Steph, HA, and everyone else, thanks for asking, Jo is much better. By that afternoon she was almost back to herself. Crazy how quickly they recover. Fingers crossed this does the trick. When I was searching google for info about the procedure I stumbled across all these stories of kids still suffering from multiple ear infections even with tubes. I know I should know better, google is the worst place ever, but couldn't help it. 

Well, it is a true Monday. I'm not going to dwell on this but I spent the weekend at my parent's house in the mountains after a ridiculous fight with DH. I say ridiculous because he blew up at nothing and it was the last straw. Anyway, it is what it is, but I may now be starring being a single mom in the face. So back to Monday, had a little too much wine last night (escapism) and woke up at 3am with terrible headache. Just when I was falling asleep Jo got up at 4:45 and wouldn't go back down. So after lounging around house this morning, I was getting ready to bundle up, put Jo in the backpack and take the dog for a walk before I had to go to work all day, and a fox runs through the yard. My crazy dog jumps off a second story balcony(with out his collar) after the fox. So I hurry up and get us both dressed and loaded up and we spend all morning (an hour and a half) out walking the trails and streets of our neighborhood. Finally head back to the house and I look across the street one last time and there he is, head hung, sauntering back home. He smells AWEFUL!!! I think he rolled in elk or moose dung. Needless to say I was half an hour late to work, and had no store key because Jo was playing with my keys and now I can't find them. 

Ok lament over. Jo is doing well, although really clingy, not sure if its the home situation or just having an off day. 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Anna, step away from the google!! :grr: I'm sure I've mentioned this on here before, but my nephew had tubes put in at some point and was a different kid afterward. When they fell out he went back to constant ear infections so they put another set in, and after they fell out he was fine. I really hope this makes a difference for little Jo - it's hard on all of you when she's sick so often!

As for the marriage, can I suggest you call your counselor? Even if you're no longer seeing her regularly, this definitely warrants a phone call - this is what she's there for....

Huge hugs - and I hope this week gets better for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls,

Well yesterday might have been the worst day of my life. Finally got a text from DH, he was calling a realtor that afternoon. WTF??!! Drama queen much?? Anyway, all attempts to try and contact him to talk failed. So this morning he left me a not so kind message, along the lines and I'm quoting here ," where the f&#k are you? Where's the dog . . . ". . I left a very calm message that we'd be home tonight and I wanted to sit down and talk like adults and figure out what was going on. At the very least we need to figure out how to get along for Josephine's sake. HA, to answer your question I was in counseling before and wasn't too thrilled with her at the end, but I think I'd like for us to go to counseling regardless of if we stay together or not I think it would help with Jo. Now that's assuming he'll go. In the past he wouldn't. But this time it will be one of my "conditions" for lack of a better word. We need help, on so many levels. So tonight will tell. What I don't want to happen is what our normal pattern is, he gets nasty in a mood, and I just wait it out, and nothing ever gets discussed or worked out. However, he still has no concept of him being in the wrong, so I'm not too hopeful, but fingers crossed all can be worked out. 

Ok enough sad and negative. Thanks HA for the ear advice. She does seem better although really clingy but that may very well have to do with what's happening at home. 

Hope everyone is having a good day! Steph, how are you feeling these days? Angela, what's up with the boys? Vivienne, how is little Callum, that dare devil? Chris, are you using OPKs? 

Xo anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been MIA lately. 

Anna &#8211; Glad to hear that Jo is mending well after the surgery and that it went well! I am sorry to hear about you and your husband fighting. They do say that the first 5 years of marriage are the hardest and put a baby into the mix adds to it. I am hopeful that the two of you will work things out for not only Jo&#8217;s sake but for your sakes as well. Please don&#8217;t not talk about it because you think you are being sad and negative. If you need to talk, we are here!

Chris &#8211; How is Soph doing? No fun when the little ones are sick. Is she still in a crib or have you converted it to a toddler bed?

Beth &#8211; Where you been sweetie? How are you?

Happy Auntie &#8211; It is always great to hear from you! Please keep the posts coming!

Angela &#8211; how are the boys? I have several questions for you regarding car seats, food, bath time, bedtime, etc with two. 

AFM this past weekend Katelyn had a birthday party at a Gymboree type place. Well she started crying soon as we entered the parking structure. And continued to cry for the about 10 minutes. Afterwards she had a GREAT time playing. I had to literally drag her out of there when the party was over! Later that day, my sister in law and her family came over to go swimming. Now, I know that it has been in the 90&#8217;s and what not here, however, our pool was cold. They were crazy. Needless to say, we (Katelyn, me, my husband) did NOT get in the pool, but watched as my niece and nephew and my SIL boyfriend swam and were cold LOL. 

I had a DR appointment today with my perinatologist. Everything is looking good! I am at the halfway point &#61514;. The Dr gave us a cool 3D (maybe it was 4D &#8211; I really am not sure of the difference) photo of baby girl. If I remember I will post it here for you all to see. I started calling the baby Sugar Plum and Katelyn now refers to her as Sugar Plum as well. I will ask her where is your sister and she will say &#8220;Sugar Plum is in mommy&#8217;s belly&#8221; She will give her kisses good night. Adorable. I hope it stays that way when she actually is here on the other side of the belly! 

We have been going back and forth on baby furniture. We really like this one crib, however were thinking that now that we have converted Katelyn&#8217;s crib, we may just buy her a toddler bed and set her crib back up for the new baby. But I am not sure. I do know that my child needs a new mattress. No wonder she doesn&#8217;t want to stay in her bed at night. That thing is AWFUL! Oh and I do need to get her a guard rail as well, the poor thing fell out of her bed last night. I still use the monitor, and heard her crying, but didn&#8217;t see her in her bed. I decided to go in there just in case one of the dogs was laying around in the hallway, I didn&#8217;t want her to trip. When I get to her room she is laying on the floor still in her blanket (with Mickey Mouse) crying. I think she was still somewhat asleep. I picked her up and put her into our bed and she went right back to sleep. 

On another note, I am trying to plan my 40th birthday party. I had originally wanted to go to Disneyland, but my husband has said no to Disney until after the baby is born. The last time we went to Disney when I was pregnant, I ended up having Katelyn a week later. So he is being very cautious and not wanting me to swell up and be on bedrest. So I think we are going to have a party at our house. I think I am going to go with a Hawaiian theme and get some tiki torches and some of those floating lights for the pool. One of Steve&#8217;s cousins is a DJ so we may have him DJ the party, but not sure if we want to have that loud of music. So the other option is making a play list on my iPod and using our speaker. The cool thing is that my Dad is coming to town for my bday so I am excited about that. Now, I just need to find a Hawaiian MuuMuu to wear to my party LOL!

Ok, now that I have written a novel about me I am going to get back to work! Hope everyone is having a good day!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Anna honey I'm so sorry and will be praying for you! 

Steph fire away with any questions and I will be happy to answer! 

Hugs girls and promise a better response from me soon! :hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

I'm so sorry to be so scarce around here lately. As always, lots going on with two 2 and under in the house! :haha:

Firstly, Anna, I'm so glad to see you back here, but so sorry about your DH. I hope you guys can get things resolved, and I will be praying for you! Did you get a chance to contact your counselor?

Steph, how are you feeling? I can see where your hubby is coming from about walking a lot thru Disney. But the party will be fun WHEREVER you have it - so much to celebrate! :happydance: :happydance: I am so sorry Katie fell out of her bed! I have not yet been brave enough to convert Ethan's. Hubby keeps mentioning it and I keep trying to explain that, in this situation, confined toddler=safer toddler (though he climbs stairs and ladders fine, Ethan is not really a climber, at least not as far as crib). So we will probably wait as long as possible because we have two flights of stairs right outside his door, and will have to figure out a safe confinement system once he is in a toddler bed. Hubby has been resistant to the idea of gates at the top of both flights of stairs, but I will continue to push for one we can at least close nightly. (one set, the more dangerous at 18 straight steps down, is permanently gated off till both kids are proficient on stairs).

Chris, as others have said, try not to become too discouraged too quickly. Someone else mentioned this I think, but are you using OPK's? Those were critical for us. I got the clearblue digis and also found using them twice a day, not just once as it says on the box, was necessary or I could actually miss my surge (which seemed to show more clearly in late afternoon, vs. FMU). :shrug: But I do know the pain of wanting that BFP and feeling like it will never happen. I pray it happens soon for you! 

Viv how is Callum? I love all the sweet photos of him you post on FB! He is getting so grown up looking! It is amazing when they start to turn that corner into "little boy" instead of "baby boy." Ethan has really done that the last few months and wow, what a difference! 

Hope everyone else is well - Beth, how are things?

AFM, we are well here, just crazy busy. People often ask me how it is going with two, and my honest answer would have to be "as well as could be expected, though it's definitely the hardest job I've ever had." I ADORE my kids, AND would not trade this job for the world, AND they are definitely the hardest bosses I've ever worked for LOL. I saw an article (and reposted it on FB) written by a father who said, "let me say a few things out loud, that we are all thinking" - and it was HILARIOUS. a HUGE relief to know I'm not the only one who feels overwhelmed about 99.6% of the time!

The boys are doing great, with the exception of Ethan's continued speech delay (slowly improving) and Reece's gas issues that now have him sleeping only in fits and spurts during day AND night. :dohh: :dohh: Poor hubby is having to take all the nights, because he says (and I freely admit he is correct) - "You'd never be able to deal with it." It is SO bad, and he is SO fussy all night (and now, lately, during the day too!) that hubby has to put him in our bed and (and I quote) "flip him like a pancake" all night. He has to fall back to sleep on his tummy, so hubby has to stay awake and wait for that then roll him back onto his back.... and this goes on all night long. We've tried Mylicon, we've tried extra burping and tummy time, we've tried every combination of breastmilk and different formulas we can think of.. Praying he gets back to a better routine soon. We are completely unsure what is causing it - we had just introduced solids, so obviously thought that was it, but three days now of no solids has produced little change... I dunno. Sometimes they just go through weird phases in development, and this just may be his. :nope: But my poor husband is being a saint to do that all night. :nope: I'd have to call a night nurse for SURE. :dohh: 

Otherwise, we are well! With everything that has happened lately with EThan, we made the decision to put him into a good preschool program next fall, 2 or 3 mornings a week. Of course, finding a "good preschool program" nearby with openings this late in the enrollment season is proving tricky. Yeesh! I'll be looking more into that as soon as I sign off here. :coffee: 

Meanwhile, I saw the photos from my high school reunion posted on FB, and about DIED. :blush: Not exactly the "slimming" effect I'd hoped for from the dress I chose!! Yipes! So I am officially back to jogging, and have begun walking once or twice a week (with strollers and kids) with another mom friend. I'm ready to get healthy and fit again! :thumbup: It is exhausting to try to get in that much exercise while still bfing and just trying to get back to a regular sleep groove, but I began having some worsening issues with my back and neck and am afraid I'd better get the extra pounds off quickly. I just pray I can get fit enough to keep that situiation from worsening. 

Anyway, that is about all the news from here. We had a lovely week at the beach a couple weeks ago, and I'll try to add a few pics before I go. 

Hope everyone is well! Steph, send me any questions you have and I'll try to respond promptly. 

Love and hugs girls! 
:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Here are a few recent pics. Please excuse cropping (my husband refuses to let me post pics of him online) and poor exposure (camera operator error!)
 



Attached Files:







Ethan Daddy.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7









Ethan smile.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 6









reece peas.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8









reece.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6









Ethan.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMuffet08

Angela - Ethan and Reece have almost the exact same smile! LOVE the photos! Will send you questions soon. Still at work!

Anna - how are you?


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks so much steph!! 

Happy mothers day, ladies!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mothers on this thread.

Sorry I've been MIA - been trying to figure things out personally but I'm OK and hoping to get back on when I have a few mins.....Charlie is bathing baby right now, so taking a minute.

love to you all


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning/Afternoon ladies! Happy Belated Mother's Day!!!!!!

It has been a weird week! Hand Foot and Mouth Disease is going around at my daughters day care. On Friday evening, my SIL came over with her family to go swimming. Katelyn and I only put our feet in (the water was cold!). That evening I gave my niece and daughter a bath together and noticed that my niece had horrible red pimple like bumps all over her diaper area. When I took katelyn out of the tub SHE had the same horrible bumps. My SIL said that it was a diaper rash and I was like, she didn't have it this morning. 

Then I thought that it was the HFMD that was going around at school. I took to the DR on Monday and he said that he wasn't sure since she didn't have the traditional symptoms. He did say that it was NOT a diaper rash and that diaper rashes did NOT look like that (blistery looking red bumps). It was some sort of virus. So now, me and hubby think that it may have come from my niece after all. 

Saturday, we went into the pool and since I dont have a maternity bathing suit I had on shorts with a tankini top. Well stupid me left my phone in my pocket - phone is dead. Good news is that a new one is coming today! Bad news all the little movies I had taken of katelyn the past month are gone because I hadn't backed them up on iTunes. that makes me sad. Because i had some really cute movies. 

Baby is moving a lot in my belly, however anytime hubby goes to feel she stops LOL. 

I hope everyone is doing well. It has been quiet on here lately. 

Off to take care of katelyn since she cant go back to daycare until she is no longer contagious so a few more days. 

HUGS,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

First HAPPY MOTHER's day!!! Although belated I was thinking of y'all all weekend. 

Steph, I agree Disney is maybe a good idea down the road. Best to be safe than sorry. The Hawaiian theme sounds so great!! So much fun! Glad Katelyn had a good time at the party, but sorry she was such a fuss going in. And I LOVE sugar plum!!! So cute!! Also love that Katelyn calls her sugar plum. Sooooo cute!!! 

How is work going? I can't believe you're half way. How time flies but glad the appointment at the perinatologist went so well. How's the BP? 

Angela, LOVE the pictures of the boys!! They have got to be two of the cutest little things ever!! Those dimples are to die for! 

I am sure the weight thing is so hard for you. Not that I know what you look like, but a) give yourself a break, it takes time, and B) I'm sure you're not as heavy as you think you are. But sounds like you have a step in the right direction. And what about BFing? I just assumed because I was BFing the pounds would just melt away, but I didn't feel like it made much of a difference. I will say the final thing that worked for me was the calorie thing. I was just too busy with work and baby/toddler to exercise like I wanted to. So I ended up committing to a Smartones (weight watcher's version of a lean cuisine ) for lunch, yourgert and fruit for breakfast, then sensible dinner. I could snack all I wanted as long as it was raw fruit or veggies. It's what worked for me. I'm not a huge proponent of frozen meals due to all the sodium and the processing, but at the end of the day I needed calorie and portion control and I was terrible at it on my own. 

How is Ethan coming along? Jo is getting a little better but still struggling so I'm going to have her tested. How is the search for pre-school? It is so hard to find a balance between quality, availability and cost. Best of luck to you!!

Beth, good to see you, hope all is good! Thinking of you.

Chris, how are things? 

Vivienne, what's up in your neck of the woods??

AFM, well sorry to keep everyone e in the dark, all is better. We still haven't talked about what really happened, so hard to rock the boat when everything seems to go back to normal, but it's like ignoring a sleeping giant, eventually it will wake up and well be in the same boat again. So that's where that is and for now it's ok, not great, but better.

Had an ok Mother's Day, just spent the weekend farting around the house doing house projects. It's FINALLY getting nice outside so we can now work in the yard. I'm planting a garden for the first time and very excited!! Although the task is somewhat daunting at almost 9,000ft. But we have a really sunny lot so fingers crossed something will grow, I'm planting lettuce, broccoli, spinach, kale, special high altitude tomatoes, garlic, chives, potatoes, and carrots. All are pretty hardy cold weather crops so I hope they will do well. 

Jo's ears seem to be doing better, though not the day/night difference some people say they experience. I think she may be teething again, two year molars starting early. She's also started biting. Ugh!! My worse nightmare!! She started before all the drama with DH, so I don't think it's a result of that, more frustration. Up until yesterday it was just with DH and I, but yesterday someone took a toy and she was mad and bit a classmate. Not badly, thank goodness!!!., but still I'm a little stressed over it. Woke up at 4:30 this morning and couldn't go back to sleep. There's a lot of information out there about it, so we're doing all we can to combat it, but you hate to have "that kid". Silver lining . . . Since I was up early, when Jo woke up at 6, I bundled us up and put her in the back pack and took us for a hike with the dog early. Good to get some exercise early in the morning, and it always helps clear my head. Gives some perspective. 

Ok sorry for the novel. Hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!!!

Hugs,
Ann


----------



## Purpleplum

Hi everyone - I believe a post from me is well overdue since I've been lurking on this forum for quite some time (thank you Rottpaw for encouraging me to post)! I've never been one to post/blog, but you all seem so kind, welcoming, and I feel we have quite a bit in common. 

So here is my background: I'm 42, have been with my partner for 8 years or so (not married) and we have a 21-month old daughter named Violet as well a son named Cole who is now almost three months (can't quite believe it)! We live in a small town about an hour outside of Portland, Oregon. 

All I can say is having two under two is pretty crazy. Rottpaw - I don't know how you do it!

I plan to post more - just need to head home from work right now. I'm really looking forward to chatting with you all!

Jamie


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: Jamie! Welcome!! I have been MIA since last summer and only recently started posting again. Nice to see a new member. Two under two! WOW. You go girl!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Jamie,

It is great to have you! I'm expecting number two in Sept and will be looking to you and Angela for advice on how to cope lol!

Best,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Jamie! 

I'm SO glad you are joining us! Two under two is definitely crazy, but amazing! I will post more soon, but just wanted to say hi and welcome! 

:hugs:


----------



## Purpleplum

Svetayasofiya - thanks! Looking forward to chatting with you.

Steph - congratulations! Hope you are feeling good these days. I have to say that being pregnant with a toddler was much harder for me than the first time around. I was so exhausted the third trimester. Of course, I worked until the day before I went in (I had to have scheduled c-sections for both kids due to a prior surgery) so that did not help matters!

Luckily I have a partner who loves spending time with our daughter and we have a great nanny. We went the daycare route with Violet until a few months before Cole was born. My partner (guess I will call him DP) is home quite a bit and wanted to be able to spend time with the kids when he wasn't working, and having a nanny is only slighty more expensive than daycare. It's been chaotic, but we are settling into somewhat of a routine. 

I want to learn more from Rottpaw - how do you handle both boys all day? Last night when I got home I had to feed Violet dinner, nurse Cole, and then put Violet down for the night. It was a bit crazy.

So we just bought a truck and travel trailer and plan to test them out Friday night. We are going to camp with some friends but plan to stay close to town. Trying to figure out the sleeping arrangement. Should be interesting with a toddler and newborn!

By the way, all of your toddlers are absolutely darling!! I will have to figure how to post some pictures soon.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Purpleplum

Thanks very much, Angela! Think we were posting at the same time. 

And Anna - I love Colorado. Every year (except for the last year and this year) we head to Vail the first week in June for the Teva Mountain Games. My partner was a professional athlete up until recently and competed in the Games. You must be in great shape. Every year I would go there and think I was in decent shape until I went for a trail run. I was always gasping for air after 10 minutes and resorted to walking. In any event, I really want my body back. Trying to lose the last 10-12 pounds after pregnancy is so hard.


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

Purple, soooo good to see you here!! It's always so nice to add new members, and you're in good company as both Angela and Steph will have/ have two. I will reiterate what others have said, WOW, two under two. But that is great!! Awesome that your DP, is so great with the kids!! 

I do love Colorado, and the teva mountain games are awesome! What sports did DP participate in? I used to be a kayaker. Not anymore, but I miss it. As for being in shape . . . Well not so much. I've lost the weight, but more due to calorie restriction. I need to great back into running. Trail running is one of my FAVORITE things to do, so I'm trying to get back into it. Just hard finding the time. If I street run I can take Jo in jogger, but our trails are too rocky and full of roots for a jogger. You need to come back out and visit me!!

Congrats on the trailer! What kind? How long? Reason I ask is we camp often in a 16' prowler. We took Jo camping for the first time when she was 3weeks old. In hind sight it may have been a bit early. But, we go often and are in fact headed out to Utah this weekend. We need out of the snow, yes it's snowing here today. Hope you have a great time and let me know if you have any camping questions. We take the pack n pay, but have struggles with Jo sleeping in it. If you have better luck with violet let me know you're trick. 

Angela, how are things??
Steph, how ya feeling? 
Beth, how are things? How's poppy?
Chris, it is so good to have you back!! 

AFM, I think I'm jinxed. Had a good weekend, went to Denver to hang with an old friend who is now a professor at UNH. she has turned me onto our early intervention program which will test Jo for any speech delays. It is a government program and totally free. Anyway, good weekend except that I picked Jo up from daycare on Thursday and she felt hot, so I took her temp there and yep, 101. ( Small grrrrrr here that they didn't notice she had a fever). So Friday morning we had a follow up appointment with her ear specialist, and he checked her out, throat infection. Awesome. So I'm in Denver at my parents house with an increasingly cranky sick baby. By Saturday the fever was climbing so we went home (back to Breckenridge) and sure enough, 103.9. Holy smokes!!! So in sheer mom panic, as I'm about to rush her to the ER, I call her regular doctor and tell her the symptoms. She says she saw three cases exactly the same last week and its not strep, but something viral. So just keep on the Tylenol and ibuprofen. Sure enough the fever broke a few hours later. She is back to normal pretty much today. But I swear, she got it from daycare, three others have been sick too, and it's just killing me how often she is sick. If there were any way in the world for me to quite my job and stay home I would. 

Ok rant over. Other than that had a great weekend. Garden is ready for the snow to quit already and be planted. I hauled an entire truck load of dirt yesterday via wheelbarrow and shovel and feel it today in my back and shoulders. I have a black thumb, so it will be interesting to see how successful this venture is.

Ok, all from here. Hope everyone is well, happy and healthy. 

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna, the garden sounds awesome, but MAN I am so sorry you are still getting snow there! Although (being a cold weather lover) I would honestly trade May snow for the heat we'll have for the next four months. Bleh! SO sorry Jo is sick again! They definitely get so many germs at daycare and it is so crazy how much crud goes around. Ethan starts preschool 2 mornings a week in the fall, and I am already bracing myself for that onslaught of sickness.

Purpleplum - to answer your question, two kids is just plain crazy - wonderfully so, but crazy most of the time! :rofl:. I'm learning to embrace the chaos - not something that comes naturally to this type-a perfectionist! :dohh: I love 'em, though. Wouldn't trade them for anything! Mostly, I find I slowly develop loose routines, and our days do have a loose pattern to them (even though things change on a moment's notice). As Reece grows, it's getting a bit easier, and I'm hoping he will soon slip into a two-long-naps a day routine instead of three or four shorter naps. We'll see. Would love to see some photos when you get a chance, and congratulations on your new addition! 

Chris honey we're so glad you are back! How are things? 

Steph, you doing okay sweetie? How is the BP?

Beth, happy belated birthday! Our weekend was nutso, and I'm so sorry- I think I missed posting for you on FB. 

Viv, how are you and sweet Callum?

AFM, we are well - enjoyed a fun but exhausting weekend, after a crazy week during which we replaced our upstairs A/C unit (that was a 2-day-turned 4-day project...). SAt we hosted a pool party (end of year party) for my church discipleship group and families. About 23 people and kids... again, crazy but in a great way! That wore us out, then we went to a friend's birthday party last night which was also fun. I've been finding I need Mondays to recuperate from weekend family time (not the family time itself, just the household chaos that ensues from us being gone/out and about/busy all weekend). So today it is cleanup time, then hopefully a few get togethers with friends to walk and/or playdates this week. :thumbup:

okay ladies - must run for now. Oh! Today is Reece's six month half-birthday. So in love with our littlest guy! :cloud9:


----------



## pablo797

Wait, didn't you replace the AC unit last year, or two years ago?? I seem to recall an AC issue in the recent past. Mondays are my catch up from the weekend day too. Especially if we're out of town camping. 

Hugs and happy first half birthday to Reece!!!
Oh, and Beth! HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you too sweet friend!!!

Anna


----------



## Purpleplum

Anna - thanks so much for the warm welcome! Funny - DP was a professional kayaker. I also used to paddle but only up to Class III. I wasn't very good but always had a great time. At the games the Homestake Creek race was my favorite event. We are definitely going next year so maybe we can meet up in Vail!

I enjoy running as well but I tend to get very lazy about it. Last year I started doing Cross-fit and loved it. I was finally in the shape I wanted be for about two weeks and then I found out I was pregnant LOL! It was a bit of a surprise. 

We had a great time camping! Anna - we bought a used 25' Fleetwood Pegasus. Violet slept with DP in the bed and I slept with Cole on the pull-out couch. I didn't think the pack n' play would fit well so I bought a small travel co-sleeper bed. It was okay but Cole will grow it out it in not too long. Violet slept pretty well in the bed but woke up at 2:30 a.m. wanting to play:dohh: I would love some suggestions for quick and easy meals while camping - all I can think of is pasta and bbq chicken/burgers. Where in Utah are you heading? I think it is great that you had Jo out camping so early! So sorry to hear that she sick again. Poor girl and poor you! It doesn't seem like you ever get a break! Violet has not been sick since she left daycare. Before then she was always coming home with one thing or another. 

Angela - I'm also a type-A perfectionist. I need to learn to let some things go! It's a daily battle with DP. I love my kids, but yes, it's chaos most of the time! I will be happy when Cole starts going to sleep at 7 which is Violet's bedtime. Then I will get a few hours to relax or so stuff around the house. Maybe then I will start to feel human again!

AFM - back at work and tired from the weekend. Cole is having another growth spurt and Wonder Week. Ugh. Lots of eating, waking up at night, etc. He did much better last night (had a 5-hour stretch of sleep) so I now I can see the light. This was a rough one. He is usually an angel. 

Ok, hope everyone is doing well!! I will try and post a few pictures . . .

Jamie


----------



## Purpleplum

Okay, here are the kiddos!
 



Attached Files:







20130510_150749.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rottpaw

Jamie the kids are adorable!! Thanks fr sharing the pics! 

Yep Anna we replaced the downstairs a/c last fall - this was the upstairs. Bleh!! But it works SO much better and we are praying it will be the best summer we have ever had in this house!


----------



## pablo797

Jamie, LOVE the picture of the kidos! ! So cute!! Your trailer sounds awesome and sounds like you have much more room than we do. Sleeping is always a challenge when we camp for Jo too. Camping meals are hard, we do a lot of pasta, BBQ stuff too. We will grill chicken/ brats, and hot dogs. Breakfast is granola and yourgert but DH likes "man" food, eggs, hash browns, etc. we basically bring everything and the kitchen sink and always have too much food. We are going into Utah, just a little bit inside the eastern border of Utah. If your husband or you know the white water run called Westwater canyon that's very close to where we will be camping. We camp on BLM land, not in actual campsites. There's lots of dirt bike riding out there for DH and friends, we will bring mountain bikes for me. Hopefully I'll get a chance to get a little run in before it gets too hot, 90 this weekend out there here. 

LOL about cross fit, I got a gift certificate from my brother for the cross fit gym in my area, then the next day found out I was pregnant, so never went. But you have inspired me to start running again. I too was a class III boater, but was ok with that. I just loved being out on the water, getting to see parts of the country / Colorado that was only accessible to boaters. So peaceful. I miss it. Married a non water person, it's hard. We have so many friends that have rafts that take their kids boating and camping on the river all the time. Alas not for us, Jo will just have to be a bad ass dirt biker. 

Angela, I knew there was an AC issue recently. Glad the new one is in and working and that this summer will hopefully be more comfortable. 

AFm, still cold, snow this morning, but whether should break today, warmer rest of the week. Woohoo!! I'll be glad to get to warmer weather this weekend. 

Hope everyone else is well!!
Anna


----------



## Purpleplum

Thanks, Anna. We got a great deal on the trailer so we went for it. If we end up not using it very much I'm sure we can sell it for a profit. I like your breakfast idea. DP is the same as your husband - eggs and hash browns every day! He now has Violet hooked as he makes her breakfast every morning. 

I have heard of Westwater canyon and remember seeing signs for it on our roadtrips to Vail. Sounds great. My DP dirt bikes as well! We live in the Columbia River Gorge which is great for windsurfing, kayaking, moutain biking, dirt biking, skiing, etc. I want to start mountain biking again. A little rusty here. I have a hard-tail but DP now has an extra downhill for me to use. I'm pretty wimpy compared to everyone here but I'm going to blame it on the fact that it is really hard get out when I work an hour away and have kids! I miss kayaking as well. Maybe I will get back into it someday. There is a creek race in our neck of the woods this weekend. Hoping to get out and make the race party as lots of DP's friends come into town for the race. 

I hope you have a great weekend camping. And yeah, go for a run EARLY! Running in hot weather is so miserable!

Speaking of hot weather . . . Angela, glad your AC is working!!


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Plum, have to call you that as there is another purple, I too have a hard tail. It was my Mother's Day present last year and its a great bike, a 29" er which is really fun, but wish I had full suspension. My DH used to race downhill!! Semi pro until he wrapped himself around a tree and shattered a collar bone. So I too am a whimp at mountain biking, but I have a bunch of girlfriends around here that are awesome and don't mind taking me along and giving me really good pointers. Every time I bike with DH, his advice is just point it down hill and turn. Thanks! That's loads of help. And yes you have a good excuse, I find it incredibly hard (as do most) with kids to find time for a bike ride or run. Fingers crossed I can squeeze in both this weekend. 

AFM, anyone know how to get Desetin out of carpet and clothes?? I was packing for our trip this morning and all of a sudden it was too quiet . . . Jo is growing so fast that she can now reach things that I thought were out of reach . . . I find her in her room covered in white (hair, hands, arms, legs) and elbow deep in the large container of Desetin. Plus it is all over the carpet. . . Then it got all over me and my favorite pair of black yoga pants. Ugh! So anyway, trying to figure out the best way to get it all out. Some kind of Greece cutter I assume, but if anyone has anything specific they would try I'm all ears. 

Ok better run, I've got to do some work today. 

Hugs to all!! Hope everyone is happy, healthy and safe. Hug your kids today, the Oklahoma tornado makes me so sad, and so grateful for what I have. 

Xo Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Anna maybe tide plus oxi clean; might have to wash a few times?? So sorry!!


----------



## rottpaw

Ps saw this article and, for all who are curious what it's like with two, this is a fun and pretty accurate look lol! Loved it and agree completely!

https://www.scarymommy.com/the-first-child


----------



## Purpleplum

Anna, I like Plum :thumbup: I think hard-tails are great for the uphill, but yes, need more suspension. Plus I think going downhill can be scary since the front fork is angled down and not forward. Ok, maybe I making excuses for my wimpiness. I think your husband and my DP would get along well. He says the same kind of thing when we are biking, etc. A few years ago couldn't stop laughing when I crashed because I apparently started screaming "ouch" BEFORE I hit the ground! DP raced for a season. Of course, he is good at everything and won the Super-D series in his division (not pro or anything). 

As far as the stain issue, try carpet stain remover from the $1 store (of course, that might not exist in Breckenridge :) The owner of a baby consignment shop in town says it works miracles on stains. Or like Angela said, Oxiclean. 

Angela - great article. Couldn't be more true!!! Going to the grocery store is always a circus for us. I end up in the car nursing Cole (in the parking lot) while DP is chasing Violet around the store. She refuses to sit in the cart. Then I go back in and race down the aisles throwing everything I can in the cart just so we can get out of there.

Thanks reminder about the tragedy in Oklahoma. I will definitely give my kids a hug today.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been missing in action. Work has been extremely hectic. It is that time of year when we are trying to get the video games out for fall movie releases or Christmas so busy busy busy!.

Glad to see so much activity on here though! Plum it sounds like you and Anna have a lot in common! I hope that you both can meet up and go camping together. My Hubby loves camping, but I am more of a cabin/hotel type LOL. 

Angela - glad that you got your upstairs A/C fixed especially before it got too hot!

Ok, I have to go back to work, but will try and catch up with all later. I miss you guys.

Love,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Kind of slow on here, so just stopped by to say hi and hope everyone is having a good memorial weekend! 

We are back from camping and I'm at work today, no rest for those of us in the tourist industry. But we had a good time, even though it was REALLY hot. 

Take care And hope you're not working too hard Steph. Thinking of you.

Happy Monday!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Me again, quiet here, so just checking in. 
Thought I'd include a recent picture of Jo and I last weekend in the desert. Other than that all is well and nothing to tell . . . Hope everyone e is having a good day!

[URL=https://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/?action=view&current=58819f779277782e82f61fd9e4c9e74c_zpsc2b61cc9.jpg][IMG]https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/th_58819f779277782e82f61fd9e4c9e74c_zpsc2b61cc9.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rottpaw

Aww Anna you guys look great! And Jo is just PRECIOUS! 

So sorry I've been so out of touch. Has been a bit crazy here; Reece now not wanting to sleep at night OR during days..:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: Both hubby and I exhausted. Ethan has been sick the last couple days (so much for our memorial day outing!) - poor little bear has had 102+fever for two straight days. A bit better today, thank God - hubby took him to urgent care yesterday and they said just viral. Bleh!! Hoping the rest of us don't get it, as we are on vacay in a few days!

Other than that, just got word my Dad's wife wants to visit this week. It's a mixed bag for me with her - lots of emotional baggage there for me, and don't really feel up to dealing with her this week (plus getting ready for trip), but she IS helpful with the boys and very sweet to them, so I said yes. Not fifteen minutes later, got a call from my mom who also wants to visit this weekend on Saturday or Sunday...:shock: so that will be an interesting group of people!! Calgon, take me away! 

Anyway, so happy to have a few days at the beach coming, though not sure how relaxing it will be with baby not sleeping and crowded sleeping arrangements as it is (friends coming with us). Hope it will go well. 

Please forgive my tone today. It's been emotionally exhausting lately as well, as we are just not seeing a lot of progress on the speech front with Ethan and all of us are getting frustrated daily with the lack of communication. I HATE seeing the look in his eyes when he sees that we can't understand what he is saying; he is trying SO hard. It just breaks my heart but then I have to try to act like everything is fine, for his sake. It takes a lot out of me. Therapist is not sure yet whether it is just a simple delay, or if he has something more serious like apraxia (a motor planning issue, which can cause the brain's signals to the mouth not to be translated correctly, making word formation all but impossible on a consistent basis). I PRAY it's nothing like that, but some of his symptoms are a match. That condition can't be definitively diagnosed until at LEAST three, so we have a lot of "wait and see" ahead and we are climbing the walls in the meantime. My poor little guy!!! :cry:

Anyway, hope everyone else is having a MUCH better day. Thanks for letting me vent and I will try to improve my attitude!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Purpleplum

Anna - what a great picture of the two of you! Jo is darling! Looks like she has a lot of personality. Glad you had a good time camping. We plan to go this weekend. Were you able to get in a run with it being so hot?

Angela - sorry to hear Reece is not sleeping and that Ethan is sick. You must be exhausted! Cole is NOT a good napper. He slept for about an hour yesterday and that is it. He will sleep in his pack-n-play at night no problem. Just not during the day. He will sleep in a carrier (Ergo or Baby Bjorn), but I don't want to get in that habit of having to wear him all the time. At night he will usually sleep for a 4-5 hour stretch and then a 3 hour stretch. Not too bad, really. I need to buy a crib for him. I thought I might transition Violet into a toddler bed and have Cole move into her crib but I don't think she is ready. Plus DP wants the kids to share a room once Cole starts sleeping through the night, so I definitely can't have Violet getting up in the middle of the night and bothering Cole. She is obsessed with him these days!

Regarding Ethan's speech, hopefully it is just a delay. I have no doubt it can be extremely frustrating for both parent and child. I really hope it all clicks for him soon. Where do they need to be at the two-year mark? I have no idea. Violet is starting to link words and she repeats a lot of words we say, but her pronunciation can sometimes be rough. She talks all the time but a lot of it is jargon.

AFM, we had a good weekend. DP and I went out (just the two of us) for a few hours both Saturday and Sunday night. It was really nice. I almost forgot what it was like! I was a little down over the weekend because DP thinks I should be able to get out and go shopping or do whatever with both kids while he is out as if it's no problem. Yeah right! Violet is a handful when out and about and I would be chasing her around while trying to push Cole in the stroller. It's still a bit daunting to me. Going to the park is one thing, but walking through town and shopping with the kids another ball of wax!

Steph, et al. - hope you are doing well!!

Jamie


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - sorry it's been so long since I've posted. I hope all is well.

Anna - great picture of you two! So lovely!! Hope all going ok at home. Thinking about you!

Steph - how you feeling, hon? Can't believe how fast time is flying! Any new US pics? :)

Plum - good to see you on here, congrats on the 2 kiddos!

Angela - How is sweet Ethan? When is the vaca? Hope he is all better by then. As far as the speech - we went to Poppy's 15 month visit and he said that he should develop about 15 MORE words by 18 months!! wha??? We are up to almost 16 months, and he says "stinky" (because it's funny!), thank-you, bubba(only rarely), mama, dada, and that's about it. I can't see 15 more words in 2 months! HE knows the meanings of them and when I ask "where's the ball", he will get it, but won't say it. Or if I say, let's go upstairs, he goes right to the gate at the steps. Whenever he wants something, all I hear is "eh-eh-eh-eh" and points. Drives me batty as I try and hold out and say: what do you want? a ball, go byebye, cup, what? and he just gets frustrated and says "eh-eh-eh-eh" louder. sigh. They will talk when ready. You are not alone!

AFM - well, things been hectic. The Dr put him at 92% for height, but his weight didn't really go up, so his % dropped from 60 down to 54%. Not so bad as daddy is tall and thin, but he said we will check next visit and decide any actions then. Told me to get rid of bottles (kinda hard, only drinks water from one sippy cup, refuses all others, but will drink from a cup), and to drop a nap! Some days he will only take one (usually the morning nap, around 1.5 hours) and still go upstairs for the next nap, whether he naps or just rests. There are most days when he still needs two a day, otherwise he is GRUMPY and wired. With the 2nd nap or no, he still sleeps fine at night, so I don't know.

His eye - ugh, went to the eye dr for it - only partially blocked tear duct, which, contrary to what you may think, is harder to fix than a completely blocked one. If it was completely blocked, they could put a pin-like thing in and open it up, but since it's only partially blocked, the pin would just go where it was already opened and not fix anything. If these new drops (4x a day) and the massage doesn't work in 4 weeks, he has to get a tube put in to open it fully and have it left in for a few weeks (!!) so that when they remove it, whatever was pushed aside will stay aside. Really hoping the drops/massage works.

Yesterday was the first time in 16 months that we think he has a diaper rash. Not badly, but we gave him a new brand of food (still on some baby foods), and not sure it coincidence or not, but he pooped 5 times yesterday (odd to see watermelon in poop!) and the 3-5 times, his little bum was getting red, but not bad, He just started to Shake and scream when I tried to clean him! Horrible! I called hubby home as I didn't know what to do. Tried desitin and A&d and looking better today but he hasn't pooped today. still looks concerned and uncomfortable when I clean him (after the first time screaming and shaking, I stopped using wipes and used warm water to gently clean). So no idea what this is, sure hope it clears up.

We had some pics taken professionally of him last week at a park near us. So cute, hope to see them soon. We have been trying to get him used to sneakers but when I put them on, he will only walk in the house with them on, not on the grass or pavement (or barefoot in grass, no moving!). We eventually got him walking on the pavement in them but it was tough! Good thing for the pics, he wasn't running around or making it hard to get shots! :) 

me personally, I was diagnosed with yet another auto-immune disease, but am ok. We were thinking of trying this month, but our luck would be successful and we conceived Poppy at Memorial Day weekend, and we would end up having a new one on the same day! as someone who already shares a birthday with a non-twin brother (he's 9 years older than me), I don't want that!!!! lol. So maybe next month we will try.

Think that is it, trying to finish up a shutterfly book for father's day, their sale on them ends today. love to you all!


----------



## pablo797

Yeh! Chatter, so much better than talking to myself . . 

Angela, so sorry for the no nap, no sleep, and sick. That is one tough situation to be in and when you're tired everything else seems that much harder. Lots and lots of hugs!! You sound kind of at whits end, plus MIL and mom in same weekend!! Wow! Maybe it's a mixed blessing in that you can actually sleep. Put the moms to work and take some naps, sleep through the night, etc. 

As for speech, it's so hard. I've got an evaluation form from our early interventions chaper up here. It's a government program that's totally free and does evaluations if they feel it's necessary and provide speech therapy if need be. Anyway, fingers crossed its just a normal delay, as we've said before, kids develop at different times. I think it's a good sign he's trying, but he's got to be frustrated. Lots of hugs for Ethan too!!!

Hope your vacation will be restful. When do you leave???

Plum, yes! I did get a run in!!! I got up early with the girl and ran at 7am one morning and it felt really good. I was surprised, thought it would be a bit more painful, having not run in the last year or so, but body and lungs felt good. Granted at a much lower altitude, but hope to keep it up now that we're home. Was going to go this morning, but it was raining/ snowing (yep, no typo, snowing). Your DP, is just plain nuts!! Has he tried to corral a toddler and take care of an infant while trying to go shopping??? Only thing I can think of is baby in some kind of Bjorne and toddler in stroller, but that's under perfect circumstances and assuming toddler will stay in stroller. Yikes! Best of luck with that!!

Beth, so sorry to hear about autoimmune disease! What was the diagnosis?? Also poor poppy and the blocked eye duct. Poor little! But LOL on not walking on the grass!! Too funny. Please post pictures when you get them! Also hope diaper rash clears up soon. Watermelon will definitely give them the runs, so that may be the cause. Give him as much diaper free time as possible and that will help, also good call on the warm water versus wipes, it will feel much better to him. Hope all is well otherwise. 

Beth, thinking of you!!!
VIVIENNE, HOW's Callum and wedding plans?
Chris, how r u dear friend? How goes the TTC??

AFM, DH was out of town yesterday and last night, so I was single mom again. However, the more times I do it the better I get at it, this morning I had this very relaxed feeling like, yes! I have finally figured this out. But Josephine slept in this morning and that made all the difference. She's been getting up Around 4:20, and staying up!! Then she's uber cranky when we're leaving for work and school. But today I pulled her back into bed with me with a bottle and she went back to sleep until 6:45!!!! Ahhhh(sound of Angels singing!!). It makes such a huge difference in both our days when she sleeps later. Angela I feel your pain because of this. So we got up, bundled up, because as previously mentioned it was raining and snowing this morning, and took the dog for a walk. Then played in the yard for a few then got ready for the day. Nice and relaxed. And I thought, "I've got this". It was an epiphany moment. 

Hope everyone else is doing better, getting rest and feeling better. 

Lots of hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls! I have been stalking daily but never seem to find time to post (except at work! eek). Sophie's in bed, DH wants to play video games so I thought I'd take the time to get caught up on BNB.

I am certainly no doctor but I think it's a bit premature for doctors to be speculating that Ethan has any kind of major speech impediment. I also think it's great that you are being proactive, but really, hang in there and I'm sure he will surprise you before you know it. A couple of my friends have boys and two of them are 5 and 7 mo older than Sophie and they say nothing! Just grunts and groans, but like Ethan understand what you are saying. Another friend who has a boy Sophie's age (21 mo) barely speaks much at all in comparison to Sophie. I just think boys are delayed. It kind of mirrors the future anyways doesn't it? Us women are known for being chatter boxes. ;) Men, not so much. I really think Ethan is going to be fine :hugs:

Anna, love the pic! It's too small though! :( Jo looks like such a cutie. I feel your pain on the 4:30am wake up. While Sophie was never that bad, 5:00-5:30am became the norm for quite some time and only (MASSIVE KNOCK ON WOOD) seems to have stopped as of late. When she'd wake before 6am as a baby I'd just let her cry it out, but doesn't work so much as a toddler. So i scoop her up and bring her to bed with me. Often she'd fall back asleep until at least 6am, other days she'd just lay quietly beside me until 6am then roll over and say "dodo fini mama". Yes I have a french baby lol
Even on days when she'd wake at 6am she'd crawl into bed with me and we'd watch nursery ryhmes on youtube. We call it our "cozy cozy". But since last week she'd been waking around 6:15-6:30am and saying no to cozy, cozy. :cry: 

Beth, I am so sorry about your recent diagnosis. Enlighten me, what is an autoimmune disease? I really hope it's nothing serious. You seem to have really gotten the short straw on the health front you poor thing. You also seem to deal with it all so well. Can't wait to see the professional shots of your Poppy! I think it's cute he doesn't like to walk in shoes outside. Kids are so strange. Another passing phase that will pass soon. Sophie's had so many 'things' lately that at the time felt like OMG will this ever [email protected]!? and then it does. ;) Of course to be replaced with the next. Oh and why on earth would your doctor recommend dropping the 2nd nap??? Makes no sense to me, especially if he is sleeping fine at night. I say let him sleep!

Jaime, how old are your kids again??? 

Hope everyone else is doing good! I know I was MIA for quite awhile but does oh boy.... names have totally left me.... uhm, our dear lawyer friend with the triplets, did she ever come back and update? There was also Chris #2.... a few of the others I have on facebook thankfully. Doesn't seem like Rebecca is coming back. Viv, how's the wedding going? 
What about Junebug? Mother of Zoe & Zach? 
Carole in Bahrain? (I'm cheating now and going early in the thread... lol)
Lavalux withe the twins?
Skye?
Jules? I see her on FB alot

ok, AFM........... well on the TTC front AF came yesterday. Big friggin surprise. On to cycle 7 now. Trying to temp this cycle and use OPK's. I was talking to my doctor a couple weeks ago and she was saying that while you an get pregnant while still breastfeeding it can also greatly affect your fertility. So even though it's been 6 failed cycles, she wants to give me w few more cycles before we start any testing as it's only been 2 cycles since I stopped completely. So time will tell. I have an appt. booked for July 22nd just in case. Hopefully it will happen before then. I have two more cycles between now and the end of July.

Sophie is doing great. Now. I say now because we had a huge scare at the beginning of May. She had a bad chest cold that developed into pneumonia. They kept her at the hospital for two full days. It was really awful. Anyways, I will write a more detailed account in my journal and can post the link after for you if you're interested.
She's as happy as a clam now, laughing and dancing and running all around. She knows all her colours now. Even pink, purple, brown and black. It's crazy. She never stops talking or singing. She'll sing the ABC song, although not clearly. lol She's trying to sing "Itsy Bitsy Spider". We are constantly watching songs for toddlers on youtube. I don't know if that's a bad thing, but she's obsessed and I feel she's learning tons from it. Plus we limit it to like 1/2hr in the morning MAX and 1/2hr after school. 
She has developed an amazing appetite and eats so much. If it's pasta she'll literally eat as much as me. And her favourite veggie is broccoli! let's hope this lasts!! (I'm sure it won't) Although....... she's loved broccoli since she was a baby. :thumbup: This all is by no means bragging, lol, we've gone through serious fussy times where all she wanted was minigo or cheese.

She's turning into a real 2 yr. old and has those tantrums down pack. lol Some days are better than others.

Bedtime was becoming a real issue but this past week has been better as we became more stern and let her cry it out some (Max ten minutes or mommy goes crazy). She developed some separation anxiety since the hospital. I was with her for 48hrs straight and slept beside her and with her the 2nd night so she expected that going forward.... yeah. That was tough, but we seem to be turning a corner.
She is still in her crib, but everyone is telling me to switch her. I dunno. A huge part of me wants to and a huge part of me is scared to. What are you all doing/did? Advice would be greatly appreciated. We plan on skipping the toddler bed and going straight to a twin. (We have it already). She has been sleeping well, but she definitely loves my bed. She also hits her head on the crib bars often and I'll hear her whine at night. She is like days away from climbing out of it too (although I've been saying this for a couple months now, but seriously... this kid can climb!)

Ok, I have seriously written a novel.... Time to kiss the hubby and go to bed. 

Hugs & kisses

I'll have to post some pics soon of my beautiful girl. :) We all need to!!


----------



## Purpleplum

Happy Thursday everyone! I'll have to be quick today so I can get out of the office for a quick run.

Anna - so glad you had a good run! Such a good feeling, isn't it? It really makes my day when I get some exercise and feel good about it. And yes, DP is nuts. He can manage both pretty well, but partly because he can pick up both kids at the same time and he is fast. You might have heard of him before through kayaking scene (Tao?). Hope you get some warm weather soon! It has been cold and rainy here but the sun is coming back this weekend and it should be in the mid-80s next week. What are you up to this weekend? 

Beth - thanks and sorry to hear about another auto-immune disorder. I hope it is not causing too many problems for you. And Poppy is adorable - looking forward to seeing your professional pics!

Chris - my kids are 22 months and 3 months. I bet you will get pregnant soon. Sometimes it just takes a little longer so hang in there. My good friend just went through the same thing (she is 39) and was getting worried. Doctor said to just relax and try again before she would do anything. Two months later she was pregnant. Looking forward to seeing pics of your little girl!

Angela and Steph - hope you are having a good day.

AFM, tired today. Went to bed at 10 p.m. and Cole woke up at 12:30 and then 2:30. Alarm went off at 4:30. Ugh. Hope to have a relaxing weekend!

Hugs to everyone:hugs::hugs:

Jamie


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - it's hot here! we've just started a heat wave here. :( I do not like the heat and 3 days of 90+ isn't my idea of fun, esp without an air conditioner....but those should go in tonight.

Anyways, baby is trying to sleep in the heat, not sure if he will but he's upstairs anyways.

Sorry to unload the auto-immune stuff on you guys, but here's more lol:
an autoimmune disease means the body's natural immune system does not behave normally. Instead of serving to fight infections such as bacteria and viruses, the body's own immune system attacks itself. Auto-immune diseases may cause the immune system to attack specific parts of the body resulting in a variety of problems. I already have a couple but the new one is called: "undifferentiated connective tissue disease". This means, basically, I have symptoms or features of many auto-immunes, such a lupus and rheumatoid arthritis(RA), but do not have ALL the symptoms to say I specifically have that specific disease. My sister has RA but that is all she has and it's clear that is what she has. I have symptoms from it, but from about 5 more too, so I guess I like to sample. lol. The danger for me is that because I sample from so many, I can develop any or all of them at a later date, no way of knowing. and they can only put me on meds when I'm done with babies as the drugs are too harsh for pregnancy. 
So basically, it's just another name to what I have as we really can't treat it yet. but it's the cause of my joints deteriorating, my recurrent corneal erosion in my eyes, and a whole host of other issues that are too depressing when I list them out. 

Well, to brighten things up a bit, I took a small contracting job with my old company doing some software engineering work from home. I was clear that it had to be from home, on my own time, and they agreed! so we'll be able to put this money directly away for a new home, hopefully in the fall/winter.

Anna - I am in awe of moms who can do it all by themselves! and yes, if you so chose, you do got this! :)

Chris - sorry about AF again but I think OPKs/temping will help! I was surprised to find out I was ovulating earlier than I had before Poppy, so it may be worth giving it a try. And I love that you have a french baby! lol So glad she is feeling much better. that must have been so scary!
The dr said to drop the 2nd nap because he needs to explore more and be up more during the day. I will say that in the month since we've seen him, we dropped maybe 3 naps.....he still needs them!!! sometimes he just plays up there, but that's ok too! Was also told to drop the bottle. which is so hard because we have a lovely ritual at 9:30am where we go into the dark nursery, and rock and drink and I read him a story and I sing to him (badly, I'm no singer!) then he goes down for a nap! But we tried a sippy cup today which he did ok - drank 4 out of the 6 oz in the cup, then I put the rest in a bottle....it takes him FOREVER in a cup! I'm sure by his 18 month visit we will be down a nap and no bottle, I'm just not rushing it. :)

speaking of which - silence from upstairs! he's asleep!

Plum - sorry about the tiredness - 4:30 alarm is waaaaaay to early!

now that he's asleep, I just may turn back to crocheting - a friend of mine is having a girl in August and I'm making her a dress, short sleeve sweater, hat, and little maryjane shoes!!!! love!!!!!

Love to everyone else!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all

Sorry to be MIA but work has been kickin my butt. Yesterday I had my 40th bday party. Man me,my hubby and my dad were cleaning most of Friday and Saturday before the party. It was fun. Hubby cooked up some yummy food and we som good friends over. Today we are relaxing lol. 

Chris - I will say in terms of pregnancy I tried for about 4 months and the month after I stopped breast feeding I got pregnant. As far as converting the crib we did it because we thought katelyn would sleep better and stay in her room. No such luck. I think twice in the past two months she slept all night in her bed. Normally she will get up and walk to our room. Le sigh. 

Angela, Jamie, Beth, and Anna I owe you responses and will do so later today. Sorry I'm exhausted and need a nap

Love ya all 
Steph
Ps Charmaine is the one with the triplets


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies - quick minute here.
Steph - I hope you had a fabulous birthday!!!! Saw your family photon on facebook - you look lovely!!!

So we had to take little Poppy to the dr for his diaper rash - it was coming and going and was all clear this morning with hubby, then he pooped and I changed him and bright red with bumps. Yup, yeast. So we are treating that. But I did follow Anna's advice and let him roam free for a little bit to get the air at him. WELLLLLLL.....I did it today and he seriously Just finished peeing as I was taking the diaper off to change and I thought, hmm, good time to let him air out. lol. I stood him on the floor and he immediately grabs Charlie's shoes with laces and picks it up (he loves to carry them around by the laces) and he started to walk then suddenly stopped. I looked over and he is peeing INTO the shoe:rofl::rofl::rofl: When he finished, he looked up at me with a huge smile and lifted the shoe higher at me. I scooped him up and laughed for about 5 minutes straight. Some did go on the floor too, but mostly in the shoe. hysterical. Poor Charlie. Not sure if I'm telling him tonight (he's a little sick with stomach stuff and cranky).


must go make dinner! love to you all


----------



## pablo797

Ok I'm here with a quick note too, promise to catch up fully later . . . 

Steph, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! hope you had a wonderful day!!

Beth, I want to respond to your big post, but for now LOL on the shoe!!!! That's too funny and unfortunately one of the side effects of running naked. If its warm you could go outside. We let Jo run naked over the weekend outside and no harm no foul. Luckily it's warmed up here, no snow. 

Chris, ok Sophie sounds like a rocket scientist compared to Jo. We're barely getting a mama out of her...ABCs??? Holy cow go Sophie!!! Best of luck with OPKs, and temping. Have you thought of acupuncture, I swear that's why I got pregnant after two years of trying. . . 

Plum, I went for a run this morning, 30min., and it felt good, not great, but good. You have inspired me, it's the kick I needed, thanks!!

AFM, working and hanging with Jo. DH is pretty busy right now with work, thank goodness!! Hope everyone is well, and yes chris, I often wonder about our buddies that don't post anymore. Hope Charmaine is surviving with triplets, that Chris #2 is well, she was sooooo funny! Hope CJ is well and coping with two. How is Lava? Also hope Carol is well and enjoying her baby girl she fought so hard for. 

Hugs and just so glad to have those of us left still here!!:hugs:
Hugs! Ann


----------



## flutterbee

Hi Everyone!
I know, long time no see! When I signed up on this board, I had every intention of posting every day and being able to keep up with everyone. What I didn't realize was that being pregnant, working full time and going to school full time was going to take up any free time that I had, lol. So I know that there are many, many new members in this thread and I hope to meet all of you and as much as I would love to read everything that's been written since I was away - its 509 pages so I'm not sure that I can make that happen lol :) I guess what I can do is try to get you up to speed on me and baby and then read back what I can and try and keep up from here on out! 

First, I hope everyone is doing well! I can't wait to read what has been going on with everyone! I hope that those who have already had their little ones had a safe delivery and have healthy babies!

I gave birth on April 9th at 8:13pm! I got put into the hospital a week before my due date because my blood pressure started to climb. They induced me but even after 16 hours I couldn't seem to dilate past 4 cm so I ended up having a c-section. I gave birth to a happy, healthy baby girl, 7lbs and 5.9oz, named Loey Seanna :)

Time for me to read back a few pages so I can try to catch up with some of you. I hope you all have a wonderful day and I look forward to being back on the boards with you all!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies

I know I have been bad about posting on here lately. My project is almost complete and then I iwll be back on posting regularly. Last night i was up until 2:30 working and then up at 5:30am. So very tired. Hopefully by Thursday l will be back

hugs to you all
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! I, too am sorry to be so scarce lately - we were on vacay last week and now it is back to reality (and reality, at this moment, is a baby howling with gas pain for the last 35 miles straight) :coffee: I hope to catch up this week! Meanwhile, I'm loving seeing posts from everyone whenever we are able!

Love you all! :hug:


----------



## pablo797

Seems we're all on the same busy page!! It's been a little work crazy lately here too, getting ready for summer. So this is a quick hello!! 

Flutter so good to see you back!! What a precious little one! Love the name. So glad both you and babe are healthy and happy!!

Steph, take care of yourself!! Dont work too hard. Hugs and thinking of you!

Angela, ugh!! Screaming baby in car, not fun. Hope all is well. How's Ethan doing these days? How's the speech coming along? I've just turned in paper work for Jo to see if we qualify for some state help. Fingers crossed. 

AFM, all is well. Working lots, gardening, playing with the girl (we now go to mommy and me dance class Tuesdays and tumbeling class Wednesday). Jo is good, still struggeling with the biting thing, but seems so are most of her class mates. So she's not alone. There's a whole class full of little piranhas!!! Hugs to all.

plum I'm still running. Hope you are well, we're having a huge run off here, winter to summer in two weeks, makes for some big water. Hope your DP is taking advantage. 

Hugs to everyone else!!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Happy Father's Day to all the DH & LPs out there!! Hugs to all the girls. Thinking of you as hope everyone had a good weekend!!!

Hugs! Anna


----------



## Purpleplum

Hi ladies - sorry I have been MIA as well. So much going with work and spring/summer festivities! I hope everyone is doing great and enjoyed Father's Day this weekend.

Anna - you go girl on the running! That is awesome. I am trying to keep up as well but I'm definitely not breaking any records. I have a friend who is a personal trainer and she set up a routine for me that includes strengthening and ab work. I need guidance or I will never do it. DP can help being that he was an athlete, but I don't want my routine to solely consist of push ups and pull ups! So great you are doing a mommy and me dance class. Violet would LOVE it. She is really into music and dancing. I need to check and see if we have any classes like that in our area.

Steph - sounds like you are working so hard. I hope your project is complete and that you had a relaxing weekend.

Angela - hope Reece's gas pain is getting better. Poor little guy! Did you go to beach again for your vacation? I love the coast in our area. It's not so great for swimming (the water is still cold in the summer and can be pretty rough) but it's absolutely beautiful. How is Ethan's speech these days? I have several good friends who are speech pathologists (4 of them in fact). If you (or any of you for that matter) have specific questions - I am happy to ask them for you. 

Flutterbee - welcome back! Congratulations on your new arrival and hope you are healing well from your c-section. I've had two sections so I can relate! 

AFM - we had a great weekend but I'm exhausted. I think the lack of sleep is finally catching up with me. Went to see a movie Saturday night (6:45 p.m. showing) and I fell asleep for most of it, believe it or not. Kind of pathetic LOL. Yesterday we went to breakfast and the park in the morning . . . and all went well, thankfully. No screaming kids this time. Violet sat and ate her breakfast without incident and Cole just chilled. Then at the park we ran into some friends which was nice and Violet just cruised around on her Strider bike. She is obsessed with it right now (and wearing her helmet for that matter). 

Work is getting super busy and I think the added effort is kicking my butt along with trying to have a social life. I might need a break soon!

Hugs to everyone:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Plum, I want to get Jo a strider!! Did u get it new or used?? Take care of yourself and don't try and do too much. Take a break!! And social life... What's that??


----------



## Purpleplum

Anna - DP got the strider several years ago (when I was pregnant) from a KTM rep he knew at the time. I think the rep just gave it to him, although I'm not positive. You've got to get one - if you are outdoors all the time Jo will love it, especially when you are camping. It's small enough that we bring it with us everywhere. It keeps them entertained for sure. Violet does lap after lap around our car in the driveway.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies -

know it's been so long!! Life has run away from me again. sigh.

We are officially going to try TTC this month, on day 4 of my cycle right now. We avoided last month due to my luck of sharing a birthday with my brother who is 9 years older than me, we didn't want to risk another Feb 6th baby (the due date would have been a day before Poppy's old due date and who know, it may have been on the same day!!!! lol). 

The month before we weren't really trying but the OB has put me down for a chemical pregnancy. I was spotting 7DPO for about a week and a half, and saw a Very faint line of positive. I called the OB but my period then started and she said it most likely was a chemical pregnancy and I could come in and have bloodwork or let it go, my choice. I let it go as the period was normal. I thought originally the spotting was implantation but then it kept happening, every day. I knew it wasn't normal. But we are ok. :)

I started contracting again from home at my old job, part time. Just about 24 hours a week, I work during naps and later on, sometimes during the day if he's busy playing. Extra money is always good to have coming in, esp since we are looking to get a new house in hopefully the fall.

Nothing else much is new - we are going to see a lawyer consultant (don't worry!) about Charlie's ex-wife. He has to pay her so damn (sorry) much money a week, it should be a sin. I'm all for alimony for getting someone back on his/her feet and helping to get re-established, but in Mass it is alimony for life, even beyond retirement, and the 2nd wife may be tapped to pay too. BUT they just passed a new law that will help with this, so we are seeing an expert to help us either get a reduction or an end date of retirement. sigh. 

some pics from our photo shoot - my little love. :)

Love to you all, miss you and promise to be back on tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







face1 (800x533).jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









face2.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3159 (533x800).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3229b (800x533).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3386 (800x533).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I have been crap about posting lately! I am soooo sorry! Things are starting to get back to normal at work for me. I have an Ultra Sound tomorrow so I will definitely post photos and do a proper post then. 

I hope everyone is well. I miss you ladies!!!
Hugs,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hi all! Checking in . . 

Beth, LOVE THE PICTURES OF POPPY!!! Man that is one cute little kid!! Yeh for TTC! Fingers crossed. As for the lawyer I just read an article in Time about this very thing. It was in the last couple of weeks. Some states have a second wives club organized around this very issue. Especially when the second wife is held financially responsible if she becomes the primary income producer. A complicated issue, but life alimony seems ridiculous. They did say that several states were looking at reform on the issue so fingers crossed for you guys. Stay well and again love the pictures!!!

Steph, awaiting pictures from you. How are things? You are now further than you were with katlynn aren't you? How are you feeling? How's the BP? I've been thinking of ya. Glad work has calmed down. At what point are you taking leave? Trying to work up until the last or taking some time before the baby comes? How's Katie? Sorry for all the questions, it's been a while since we've heard from you. 

Plum, I've got a strider coming in. They're not as expensive as I had thought. I still have to wait until next paycheck, but it's pink and oh so cute!!! I'm so excited for Jo to give it a ride. They have strider bike races here, LOL!!! 

AFM, work is busy but good, finally feels like summer. My garden is doing well despite the fact that it is shaded from the garage in the mornings. I think next year I'll move it so it has full sun all day. But the peas, radishes, broccoli, beets, and carrots are happy. Spinach is ok, letuce is struggling as are the parsnips. Tomatoes, too early to tell, but I think they get too much shade to do well at our altitude. I had hoped to go camping this week, but DH is behind due to being sick last weekend ( and a total big baby!!). So it's a mellow home weekend which is good sometimes, means I can go to yoga Saturday morning. Woohoo, keeps me sane. Hugs to all, chris, Vivienne, Angela, hope all is well in your worlds. 

Xo Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Girls I know I am massively overdue for an update, and hope to post a real one soon. For now just a quick note to say I'm reading and loving all the posts and pics!! We have our photo session pics coming soon and I will share some when they arrive. We are well, just crazy busy but things are good. Huge hugs and love and promise more posts soon!! 

:hug:


----------



## rottpaw

PS Reece 7 months today! Can't believe it!


----------



## pablo797

Happy birthday Reece!!! Angela post when u can. It's Friday morning and nothing new to tell. Jo is continuing to have good days at daycare so fingers crossed the biting thing is over. 

Happy Friday and hope everyone has a good weekend!!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Happy Monday!! Just checking in. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## rottpaw

Hey Anna and everyone! I am SO sorry I hardly write anymore. It seems that things just run in such a way now that I rarely get any large blocks of time, when I might actually be able to read, process and respond. :nope: I am so, so sorry! I read everything, I promise - just can't always respond as I'd like. 

Quick update from here - we've been sleep training with Reece the last couple weeks. He was not sleeping well at night (nor hubby :-() and also could not nap much during the day, and something had to give. So we started focusing on a true routine, and have been trying to set it up so his ONE nap a day dohh: :dohh: :dohh:) dovetails with EThan's (so mommy can have a break, shower, eat, etc LOL!). It has amazed me, as his preferences on sleep are so different from Ethan (who was still taking two naps a day till almost two!) This kid is only really interested in napping after he's been awake for 6 hours for the day! :dohh: So far, we've had a definite turn for the better, though the actual training on naps (where he goes down, awake, into his pack n play for a nap instead of being in the swing where he is "rocked" to sleep) started this week. So, today he fussed about 15 minutes, but better than yesterday's solid hour of screaming :brat: :hissy: :coffee: :thumbup: We've also implemented a pretty steady feeding schedule that seems to help with his gas issues (same thing for dinner EVERY night lol, but it seems to agree with him!).

My little moster is doing great otherwise; almost crawling and is on track to be bigger at age one than Ethan is now :haha: :shock:

Ethan is doing well, too - talking a lot more (though still can't understand 2/3 of it, he is trying). Little by little he is learning to enjoy the water - we've had him in the pool the last couple weekends and he is warming up to it. Starts preschool 2 mornings a week this fall, and I think he will LOVE that. With my church group meetings and our regular Sundays at church, that will give him 4 mornings a week outside the house before the addition of playdates, etc., which I think will be great for him. He is definitely an explorer at heart! 

We had some photos done recently, and they turned out really well for the most part (despite Ethan running 102+ fever that morning :-( ). I will share a couple when I get the final edits (I only have proofs so far). 

Otherwise, hubby and I are doing well and are looking forward to our first supper club this weekend. We participated in one this fall, comprised of folks from our church, but it fizzled after the first round of dinners bc the group was fairly disparate. We liked the idea, though and so have put together what I think will be a great group, with kids the same ages/stages etc. Hoping that goes well - we are hosting the first one!

We also went to the beach the first week of June, and I am in the process of editing those photos. Will share a couple as soon as I get them done. 

I hope everyone is doing well, and I am so sorry to post and dash. If I can just get these kids on a complementary schedule, I'll be able to check in a little more often LOL! 

Anna, I think you mentioned starting Jo's speech therapy? How is that going? I'm super jealous of your garden!! I would LOVE to grow things I can eat. I just never have had a green thumb!

Steph hon, how are you feeling? BP holding steady?

Viv, how's the wedding planning coming?

Beth, I'm super excited for your TTC!!! and LOVE the photos of sweet Poppy!! :hugs:

Purple, I don't know how you mommies who also work outside the home do it. I'm whacked every day and I don't even have a second job! :hugs:

Chris hon, are you still TTC? How is Sophie?

And Flutter, YAY!! I'm so glad you are back!! Congratulations hon!! I love her name!

Okay girls, better run. LOVE you girls! :hug:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies,

I hope that everyone is doing well. My project is now over so I will be able to start posting regularly again. YAY! I have so much to catch up on! 

First, my blood pressure is doing very well thanks to everyone who has been asking. I had a Dr appointment yesterday and it was 104/66. I am still being cautious and checking my ankles to make sure they aren&#8217;t swelling up. My regular Dr had some sort of family emergency so for yesterday&#8217;s appointment and my next appointment I am seeing a different OB/GYN. I did do the Glucose testing and it was a slightly high, but I did not fast before doing it. So they are going to do it again. Other than that, baby is doing well. I had an ultrasound appointment last week and she is measuring in the 54percentile. I keep forgetting to download the pictures from my phone, but I will. 

Katelyn transitioned to a new classroom this week and has been having a hard time adjusting. It is just like when we first started taking her to daycare. She cries when I drop her off. The funny thing is, her old teachers had been taking her over to her new classroom for a few hours everyday for the past 2 ½ weeks. She even has some of her old classmates in her new class. Of course she is fine once I leave, but it is just heartbreaking to leave her when she is crying and reaching out for me. Other than that she is doing great. Learning to put her clothes on by herself. Though she has some issues with her pants (can&#8217;t get them up over her diaper LOL). She is also at the stage where all she wants to do is be naked. It is a fight almost every morning to put clothes on her for school. I am still having sleep issues with her. She wakes up almost every night around 1 or 3am and comes into our room. I love her dearly, but it is not a comfortable sleeping situation for me or my hubby to have her in the bed with us. We will probably be getting her a full size bed for Christmas so hopefully with a bigger bed she will not come into or room (also hoping it doesn&#8217;t take another 6 months to keep her in her own bed LOL). 

Other than that and work being crazy, things are good. My hips are in pain most days and my sciatica has been acting up daily as well, but other than that it is good. I plan on being the pool a lot more. I am also trying to find swim lessons for Katelyn. 

Anyway, like I said, I will be better about posting!

Angela - I hope that you get Reece to sleep better as well! Also glad to hear that Ethan is speaking more. I bet once he is in preschool in the fall, his language will increase dramatically. Looking forward to seeing your family photos! Keep us posted on your supper club! It sounds like fun and I may want to copy you LOL. 

Flutter &#8211; Welcome back &#8211; you have been missed and love your avatar she is darling! 

Anna &#8211; how do you find time to garden? You are truly amazing! I love that you get up early in the morning and taking Jo on hikes with you, take her to the pool (I am sure she is a fish by now!), doing yoga on your own. You go momma!

Beth &#8211; Yay on TTC. Please keep us posted and I am wishing lots of baby dust your way (and your way too Chris!) By the way, love the hat that Poppy is wearing&#8230;adorable!

Purple &#8211; How are you? I know you were kind of like me&#8230;work getting busy. I hope that things settle down for you soon!

Viv &#8211; I saw on FB that you have to have carpal tunnel surgery! When is it happening? Hoepfully it is not interfering with your wedding plans

Ok I missed anyone, I do truly apologize. Looking forward to getting back in the groove of this thread!

Hugs!
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

It's Monday, back at work and have some time to catch up. Let me just say to Angela that by the time Monday rolls around I'm worn out and ready to go back to work. I LOVE my daughter but you're on all the time with a little one. At work I have some down time, time to myself and I'm in control versus a two year old. So please don't hold those of us who work on a higher pedestal, I find work much easier than being a stay at home mom. Most days anyway (remind me of this conversation during Christmas season.). 

Angela, so glad for the up-date!! So much good info. Glad the sleep training is going so well. I've decided some kids are natural sleepers and some aren't. Some need the sleep help. Jo is one of these. We are AGAIN going through a cry it out phase to get back on track. Glad to hear Ethan is progressing. I'm sure he'll be a non stop talker any day, he's just taking his own time getting there. The beach sounds fabulous!! How did the photos turn out?? Dying to see some pictures. Hang in there mama, lots of hugs.

Steph, how are you doing?? Glad the work project has let up a bit. So good to hear all health signs are good. Poor Katie bug, how is the adjustment to the new classroom going? It's so heartbreaking when they're sad when you drop off. LOL on the naked front. Jo is in the same boat. Although the pants are not too tough, but she would be topless every day if I'd let her. Sorry to hear the hips are bothering you. That was one of my problem areas too when I was pregnant especially towards the end. Are you sleeping with a pillow between your knees at night? I found that helped. Also is there a pregnancy yoga class? I know it sounds crazy, but some gental stretching can really help. I went to yoga up until a week before I was due. Granted its hard to do much, but was well worth it. Lots of hugs to you too. And as work picks up my hiking has diminished. 

AFM, All is good. Jo is getting much better with "toddler aggression". There's a web site called 0-3. According to my daycare it's kind of the premiere neurological behavioral go to for little ones and they have excellent articles on all subjects. We've been doing a lot of re-direction and trying to give her other outlets for when she gets angry or frustrated. It's funny because everyone says not to use the word "no" when they're little. But this has backfired for us as I'm now teaching Jo to use the word no. It's a verbal alternative to physical responses. So she is good and oh so sweet. It's funny the older she gets the more I enjoy her. Hearing "hi mama". My heart melts. Angela, we never did get any speach help. I turned in the paper work and never heard back so I'm assuming she didn't qualify. And since doing that assessment about a month ago, her verbal has increased dramatically. I think she was just a bit slower, concentrating on the physical. Yesterday she was playing with my jeans and I said "pocket" and she repeated it right back. (Well a close proximity anyway). 

I am well, yoga on Saturdays, but have been slacking on other fronts. Need to keep running. I just like sleeping too much. There it is and I'm admitting to it. Part of the current sleep training is getting Jo to sleep later. It's been working well and she got up today around 6:30. Work is good. Picking up for July. With so much of the country being so hot, we get massive migrations. It's been hot for us. Last week 85. May not sound hot but no one has air conditioning, and it was hot in the hotels. This week cools down (thank goodness because my spinach is not happy). We've stayed home the last few weekends, working and doing things around the house, but think we will once again hit the road on a camping trip next weekend. 

Can't think of much else to tell...
Beth, fingers crossed for TTC.
chris, same to you.
Plum, how are things? Been running? We're getting the strider tomorrow. My husband found a KTM (motorcycle) brand strider so we're getting that one. Men.
Flutter how are you?
Vivienne, how are things going? Wedding plans coming along?

Hugs to all!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Good morning ladies!

Hope everyone stayed cool this weekend! Here in LA (the Valley) it was around 106 Saturday and Sunday and then about 80 something in the evening! My electric bill is going to be through the roof!

Anna - Glad to hear that Jo is improving on her speech and doing better in Daycare. I think I will google the toddler aggression articles. Katelyn is fine in school, but she loves to tell Mommy and Daddy no and then try to hit us. 

I agree with you on the stay at home mom. Angela you are a rock star. I too find it easier to be at work then home all day with the baby. I keep saying that I would love to stay at home with the next one (finances permitting), but not sure I could handle it. Angela being home with two of them is amazing and my hat is off to you. I personally think you are working much harder than I am! With that being said, I am looking forward to Maternity leave, but will be keeping Katelyn in daycare full time (or a good portion of the day!). 

AFM - Waiting to hear back from the Dr as to when I need to retake the glucose screening. My dr is out so I saw a different person and I emailed her about it and she sent back 3 cryptic messages. I mean, I asked her what a 3 hour study was and how long I should fast, her response and I am copying it from the email "Do it early morning." what the HELL does that mean? No where in that response did it tell me what a 3 hour study was an how long I should fast. I then sent her another email apologizing, but I did not understand her email and asked again what I need to do. Her response "The three hours test has to be done fasting you can do it in the morning , when your are still fastiong!" Luckily someone at work has done it before and they filled me in. I called the dr's to find out when I needed to do this and am still waiting for the "advice" nurse to call me back. So frustrating when I cant see my normal Dr. Le sigh...

Other than that everything is good. We spent most of the weekend in the pool. Katelyn likes to sit on the pool lounge chair and that is about it. I am looking for swim classes for her, but cant find any near by that are for her age. I will keep looking though. 

Anyway, that is all that is happening here. Looking forward to hearing from everyone else. 

Hugs!
Steph


----------



## Purpleplum

Hi everyone! I've been meaning to post for the last week! I miss you all.

Angela - I couldn't agree more with Anna and Steph - staying home with two is much harder than going to work! Believe me. I do love my kids, but I also enjoy Monday morning when I leave and head to the office. I really don't know how you do it. I would have gone insane by now.

Anna - LOL - we have the KTM strider as well. Violet is ready for the Todder Super-D! I'm sure Jo will catch up in a week or two. It's amazing how quickly they get around on that thing. We pretty much have to run to catch her. And now she is wanting to ride up and down steps. I mean, really? She is going to be better rider than her mama in a month. 

Steph - I had to take the 3-hour glucose test for both pregnancies. It sucks just because you have to sit there for the entire time. And time off work. Would much rather be doing other things! 

Beth, Viv, and Flutter - hope all is well with you!

AFM - work is still super busy. Good for job security but not my stress level :) We went camping last weekend and it was nice. Cole slept 8.5 hours straight for the first time but his sleep pattern has taken a turn for the worse since then. I'm thinking it is the 4 month sleep regression/growth spurt phase. He napped for a total of 40 minutes yesterday and then didn't go down until 9 pm. Then he woke up at 1:30 and then 3:30. I hope it gets better! He is such a sweet and mellow boy though. He is starting to roll all the time now and laugh a bunch. 

Violet is doing well. Talking more and more, even though I still have a hard time understanding her. She loves being naked as well. And now she wants to take off her diaper all the time. Not ideal when we are trying to put her down for the night! Anna - I tend to tell her "no" quite a bit (trying not to as much) and now she is yelling at our cats and her dolls "No, no, no, no, no!" Hmmm, I think mama needs to come up with an alternative!

I'm still running and trying to get to the gym but it has been hard. And it's been so darn hot! Steph - it was about 102 at our house this weekend. Not sure if I could handle a few more degrees LOL. 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! I will try and post more often. 

Hugs to all!

Jamie


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies - I only have a minute - been a CRAPPY day with a little monster!!! We don't know WHERE this behavior came from!!! ugh. I'll post more later but I wanted to address Steph about the glucose test:

I had to do it for Poppy and I had to fast overnight, NO food or drink (not even water, but they gave me little sips during the test) from midnight on, which could be why she said do it early morning. Hugs, it's a pain but no so bad, just be sure you have a place to sit comfortably, or even lay down (I had to lay down for a bit because I was woozy).


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi again ladies,
hope everyone is doing well, sorry I have been missing lately....all my free time is spent working on the contracting job, so it's hard to get on, but I'm finding the groove again so I should be getting better. 

what a day yesterday. having a record heat wave here too, so that just tops everything off. I HATE the heat and humidity. ugh. We had to go to his sister's house for a party (sigh) and it was the same old thing: trying to take him away to god knows where out of my sight (did I mention I had them over a few weeks ago and one of them took him for a walk down the street and into a neighbors house who was having a kids party. I don't know those neighbors!!!!). And she has an inground pool. So they ALL wanted to take him in and prior to going we decided that IF he went in (this would be the first time in a pool), then charlie and ONLY charlie would hold him. Luckily he wasn't too interested in the pool, no, he decided he wanted to go exploring the shady garden and NOT drink Anything (being 95+ I was worried) or eat anything, pitching a huge screaming fit if you told him to get away from the fence or anything. Trying to get him to eat or drink was a nightmare, he did a poop, so changing it, and having to deal with one sister keep coming in and saying: I want to hold him, let me hold him, I want to take him outside, let's go outside now!!! Seriously, he is on the floor, with his diaper off screaming, go away. And of course, I was distracted on trying to control the voice to be nice and I was rolling up the diaper and rolled it inside out and put my fingers ALLLLLLLL in the poop. So she has to swoop in saying: see, i knew I should have taken him outside, who cares that he has a poop. So they went into the water and he was a little freaked out and clinging to Charlie. The other sister says oh I'll hold him (she's sitting on the steps in the water). Charlie made it clear nobody holds him in the water but him and I explained I almost drowned in a pool when I was a kid, and she says ok and stands up as if to get out. So he gives him to her and she walks RIGHT in the water saying, oh let's walk around. I said "uhhhh, no no no" and she just LAUGHED. So I said "Charlie" maybe a tad sharply. He took him immediately from her and said, I told you nobody but me, Beth is really nervous. Gee thanks honey. he wasn't too interested in it anyways, just wanted to get out and crawl through the garden. 
His ex-wife's brother's kid was there (same age as charlie's daughter), which, sorry, but annoys the crap out of me. they fawn all over her and LOVE LOVE LOVE that family. And she is SO rude to me - all she does is stare at then whisper to someone. when she actually speaks to me, it's hostile. And she has a 5 year old who was splashing in the pool. I was sitting on one side with my feet in the water and he is learning to swim (he's fine, just acts like a normal boy) but he started splashing/kicking RIGHT next to me and I said, whooooaaa. She just smirked and laughed and said, oh no, really softly. Then giggled and said, OH WELL. Maybe because I replaced her aunt in her eyes?? Ugh. Basically, Charlie and I didn't speak to anyone as they were in their own little cliques and we decided to chase poppy together. 

all in all, a terrible day where we had to deal with a cranky screaming boy, annoying sisters who constantly are irritating, and be ignored by everyone else. Tried my patience. Big time. 

oh boy, hubby is home, gotta run. I'll be back on to not talk all about myself!!! promise! sorry for the selfish post.


----------



## pablo797

Hello all!!

Beth, man oh man I consider you eligible for sainthood. What is with that family, I mean WTF!! Sorry hate to cuss but sometimes... Anyway so sorry the party was such a pain. These events are always so stressful is there any way to avoid them? I guess not with it being family and all, but I gotta tell you, you have got to be one of the nicest, most patient and understanding people of all time. I'm waiting for the day however when u reach your limit and tell them to all go to hell. LOL!! I will do a happy dance!! But seriously, so sorry for family nightmare and vent away, this is the place to do it. Hugs, hugs, hugs!! 

Plum, hope you are well. Hope work is not too hard. I forget do u mind me asking what you do again?? I've been slacking on the running front, and we've been home bodies these past few weekends. How did camping go and where does speveryone sleep? Do u use a pack and play or do u have enough beds for everyone? We've got to figure out a better sleeping arrangement for our camper. Hope u are well and don't work too hard.

Steph, ,how are you? Did u have your glueclose test yet? Glad work has slowed a bit. How are you feeling? How's the nursery? Hope you are well and sending lots of hugs!!

Angela, I see you thanking people so I know you're lurking. Oh and by the way heard I from the speech people but still don't know exactly what's going on I'll keep you posted if we get some help. Hope you are not too crazy!! Hugs!!

Vivienne, thinking of you!
Chris, hope things are well, TTC Up-date??

AFM, not much to tell. In the middle of Fourth of July chaos. BTW, HAPPY FURTH OF JULY EVERYONE!!! I unshually don't mind working holidays, but for some reason, it made me sad to be working yesterday. I think it's because it's such a family day. I almost cried dropping off Jo at daycare. But I made it home at a reasonable hour and we got loaded up in the truck and hiked to a spot overlooking a lake for the fireworks. Needless to say Jo fell asleep just before they started, but it was good family time anyway. Speaking of have this picture thought I'd share of Jo and her first bike. 

[IMG]https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/1d0f09ef5796b2eafce3d34448308685_zpsa53579ef.jpg[/IMG]

Man that is one dirty little kid!!!! Hope everyone has a good weekend!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pablo797

[IMG]https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j327/annajones3274/b5fff08f59aa846bcf3f0862ca0b3038_zps1503bf23.jpg[/IMG]

Thought I'd re-post this as well since the original posted so small. Gotta say a little scary seeing all the wrinkles so up close and personal. But spring in the desert and the plant beside us was in bloom. It's like 120 degrees out there now. Flower season is brief and fleeting, so it was special.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I had written out a big long post yesterday and then my phone died!!! UGGGH!!!

So I will try and remember what I wrote. Happy 4th of July. I hope that everyone had a great time with their families!

Anna - Sorry that you had to work, but glad that you were able to get some good time in with the fam bam !

Beth - Wow, what a shame that your sister in laws don't respect your wishes. You show a great deal of restraint, because I think I would have had it out with them by now. Here is to hoping that if you do confront them in the future it opens to the door for healing and a real relationship between you and them and Poppy and them. 

AFM - we went to one of my husbands close friend's house who hosts a 4th of July party every year. It was fun, but tiring chasing after baby girl, who wanted to take off down the side walk (not the nicest area in the world). But hubby chased her most of the time. We then went over to our friends from church who are like surrogate parents to me and my hubby. There is a fireworks show around the corner from their house so we walked over (well hubby drove me) to see them. My SIL was already there with her family so we didn't have to search for a good spot to sit. I will say that Katelyn LOVED the fireworks. She clapped and cheered while they were going off. Then decided she wanted to eat them and as they were exploding she would grab at them and pretend to put them in her mouth. She had a great time probably because her cousins were there with her. Unfortunately, she now has a summer cold which stinks because I can't put her in the pool. :-(. 

The rest of the weekend was pretty chill. We basically did nothing and just hung around the house and had family over. 

I did retake the glucose test on Friday. They drew my blood 4 times. The first number was 2 points above the max. the other three numbers (blood draws) were way in between the low and Max range. However because that 1st number was higher I am still required to go to a Gestational Diabetes class and get an ultra sound at 32 weeks as a precaution. They said I didn't have it, but they still want me to do it as is standard hospital procedure.

I am also going to a Tubal Ligation class tomorrow as I think while they are doing my c-section I am going to get my tubes tied. However the thought makes me very sad. I told my hubby the other day that I think I want another baby after this one. His comment was that he thinks I am saying that because my pregnancy is almost over (6-8 more weeks) and I like being pregnant. I think he is correct, but still...

This is a very scary week for me. I am 29 weeks and 1 day today. My last pregnancy I gave birth at 29 and 5 days. Please just keep me in your prayers that I make it through this week (and the next 6!) without incident. Ok, sorry that I did an "all about me" post. 

I hope that everyone else is doing well and looking forward to reading what has been going on with you. 

Hugs!
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies!

Thanks Steph - I actually convince myself they are not so bad when I'm not around them that I'm lulled into feeling OK about seeing them again and they pull crap like this and I am freshly reminded of how annoying they are and how difficult it is to remain calm. lol. I told Charlie they better hope I die first because if he goes first, all bets are off, they will know exactly what I think. lol. 

Anna - Jo is SO adorable! what a beautiful smile, so proud of herself on her bike! And you look so pretty mama!!! Love the pictures!!! 

And Anna, don't go promoting me to sainthood yet, with all the negative thoughts/words racing around my head when they start, well, it would probably make St. Peter blush and slam the Pearly Gates in my face! lol
I should mention that on the 4th, they kept badgering me to leave the baby with them. One of them kept saying, you know, to spend time with Charlie. We will take him, we want to take him overnight, you two need to have some baby-free time, etc. I appreciate the gesture but after I say oh no, thanks, we are doing great about 3 times, then it gets annoying and awkward. No means No!!!! And I Really mean no when I say no. She said, you two need time alone. I told her (I admit my voice was strained as they kept badgering me) that we are alone every night starting at 8pm when he goes to bed, and why would we go out when the best time is to be had alone at home. Charlie had to meet one of them (not the one who tried to bring him in the water, but the one who brought him into the neighbors house) because we forgot his hat. She mentioned to him that they haven't forgotten they haven't given us a wedding gift (I honestly forgot all about it, it's been almost 2.5 years, I really really don't care about a gift!!! But at the time, it was strange that nobody from his side gave a gift. But I never gave it another thought!) and they wanted to do something for us. When he was telling me this, I felt my stomach go because I KNEW what was coming. He said that she said, "well, after how she reacted, I gather that our gift of trying to send you two somewhere for the weekend and us taking the baby is out". AARRGHGH I KNEW they would try to do that. Charlie said no, we wouldn't leave him, which caused her to launch into "we all had kids, you know, blah blah blah". sigh. She kept saying, you know there will come a time when you two will HAVE to go somewhere without the baby. Well, that pissed me off. So I snapped to him, I have 6 sisters, I'd use them first!!!! grrr. He understands but asked me why I was so upset and I said that because they are two very very pushy people and he just rolls over to them and I'm left being the one to say no all the time (repeatedly). He just said, well they mean well. Yeah, I know, but it's a drag when you have to repeat your no 40,000 times and they get you stressed out about it. So now they want to pay for a hotel trip that the 3 of us are going to sometime this summer in mystic, ct. fine, whatever, just do NOT come with us or I'll pop. They are just so pushy it is frustrating. They do mean well, I know that, but I'm dead serious when I say no thanks. I don't like to be pushed into anything and they have had so much experiencing bullying Charlie is doing whatever they want. ugh! 

We just came back from an overnight into Central NY to see his older son, who teaches at Vassar College in the summer. little Poppy was great! such a love, did great!!! our first family trip! Loved the diners, lol. napped and slept ok - I forgot an overnight diaper, so he went to sleep at 8pm but woke up at 3am soaked and a little scared. But settled down quick after a change and all was good! I met some of his son's friends (few I met before) and he introduces us all as: here's my dad, my stepmom, and my little brother. :) so nice! Of course, stepmom still makes me stumble a little as I'm only 6 years older than him, lol, but he isn't sarcastic about it at all and does like me, so I look good for having a 32 year old stepson, right?? lol

So I pulled a neck muscle or pinched a nerve or something Tuesday, was in such pain. Went to the dr and they said because I was in the TWW, there wasn't much they could give me. I have about a week left to go, but she said, I'll do a blood test now and if negative, take the pain killers. She told me to go home and she'd call me in an hour with the blood results. I wasn't expecting to know so early either way, but she called and said: nope, take the pills. it made me sad because it was so matter-of-fact no when I was hoping for a yes. First month trying and all, but still. I asked if it was too early and what the numbers were and she said all she was told was a no. I know I'm not, but I still didn't take it and won't until I get AF just on the off-chance. Prob being silly but....

oh well, that's enough whining from me right now, Sorry, just the latest thing of how I ruined their plans for a wedding gift for us was upsetting (as if I knew they would give one 2.5 years late and I would have a baby JUST to spite them and say no! lol) Hope everyone else is doing well! hugs!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Selfish for a minute (again), I just found out a friend of mine is pg again. sigh. I'm truly happy for her (she had so many years of m/c and issues and is going with her hubby's brother as the donor sperm for her kids - which is great!). But on the heels of being told flatly and quickly: Nope, test is negative, take the pills, it makes me cringe in sadness inside. Am I a horrible person? I wish the best for her, of course, but I SO want another baby and knowing I'm out this month made me sad. BTW, I didn't tell Charlie about the blood test, he is looking forward to finding out and I didn't have the heart to tell him yet. I was hoping it would be positive and be a bday gift for him! He still thinks I am because he's symptom spotting for me, and I'm just so sad. I will tell him tonight after we put baby to bed. Speaking of which...must go.


----------



## newmarriedgal

AF came today - I'm so irregular - anywhere from 27-36 days! ugh, still sad but ok. I will be doing different OPKs this coming month and try again.


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls!!

Beth, totally normal to be sad. It's been discussed on this thread as well as others that medical professionals really need sensitivity training when it comes to test results in general. So being sad is normal as is jealously. It's all relative. And we all know that you can feel two conflicting emotions at the same time, being happy for your friend but still sad for negative test results. Big hugs, and sorry for the witch. 

Oh and what's up with the wedding present?? That's so weird. I agree they are used to bullying Charlie and think they can do it to you. Unfortunately they will probably not stop until Charlie really stands up to them, and talks to them. Best of luck with family drama. 

Steph, thinking of you all week this week. I know it's scary, but this is a different pregnancy and hope it goes to full term. Are you getting plenty of rest? How are you feeling?? BP still good?? How's Katie bug? 

AFM, nothing to tell. Working and playing. We're spending another weekend at home, but we have a dinner party we're hosting on Monday so it will be nice to have a day to get house together. Jo is good. We've been putting her down later lately and that seems to have done the trick for getting her to sleep later. Despite what all the "experts" say, if she goes down around 8/8:30 she's been sleeping until 7ish. 7:30 this morning. I can not stress enough how happy this makes me!! The 5am thing was just too much. I don't think we would have survived it for much longer. She's still waking in the middle of the night for a bottle, but now that we're sleeping better going to try and wean that out (again!!). Also going to get some overnight diapers. We don't use them, but I'm thinking it might be time. 

Also...we went pee-pee in the potty for the first time the other day. She's no way near being potty trained, but she's moving that direction. Happy dance!!! 

Hope everyone s well.!!

Angela, hope things are going well. Any weekend plans??
Plum, how are you guys? Any weekend adventures this week?
Chris, how's Sophie? She's nearing birthday #2, any plans?
Vivienne, hope things are going well, wedding plans and all. Thinking of ya

Ok hugs! 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Me again . . . 

Monday morning and all is well. Had a good weekend, found a pond in our neighborhood that is an easy walk and we can take the dog swimming, so spent some quality time walking and throwing sticks for the doggie. Tonight is group dinner party which I am looking forward to but am exhausted preparing for. We keep our house pretty clean, but when guests come over I always feel the need to take it to the next level. So we shampooed our carpets last night. Their mostly dry . . . Fingers crossed they dry out completely by tonight. Also I have a large pile of laundry to fold and the kitchen floor to wash. Did I mention I also have to work all day?? LOL, I'm ducking out at 4:00 hope to be home by 5:00 after scooping Jo and a quick run to store for some final things. That will give me an hour and a half before guests come over to finalize house. Run, run, run. . . .

Hugs to all!!! 
Ann


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Anna - how was your dinner party? Kudos to you for shampooing the carpet! I'm lucky if I vacuum on a regular basis!

Beth - How are you doing? How are you holding up? I saw that it was your hubby's bday. That cake you made him looked amazing and yummy!!!! Please send me the recipe as I am sure my hubby would LOVE that!

AFM - Well my BP is still good and low. I had the Gestational Diabetes class yesterday about eating better, which isn't a bad thing. Luckily, I don't have to have a monitor and stuff. I had an ultrasound today to make sure that the baby is not getting too big. Unfortunately, my Dr is still out on personal leave. So each appointment I am seeing a different doctor. The Doctor I saw last week was great and I would have had her perform my c-section and she would have too, however she will be on vacation starting the 2nd week in August through the 1st week of September so she is out. The Dr I saw before her could work, but I won't be able to see her again until sometime in August. I am seeing some other dr next Thursday (male) I will keep everyone posted on how that goes. 7 more weeks and I have not prepared anything. I need to start making a list of what I need to get, like more onesies and washclothes, etc. We are also having a rooming issue. We have a 3 bedroom house but all the rooms are full due to my 23 year old stepson living with us. I am hoping that by October/November he moves out so the baby can have her own room. Currently, the room Katelyn is in is not big enough for her furniture and that of another baby. But I will think about that in October/November. The first 3-5 months baby girl will be in the bassinet in our room. The weird thing about it is I am not stressed out about it like last time. I think because I know what to expect I am not overly worried...hopefully I stay that way LOL. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Miss hearing from you other ladies. 

Hugs!
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hi all!!

Steph, sooo good to hear from you!! I'm glad BP is good but sorry about the blood sugar. Good to hear the baby is doing well. When will your doctor be back from personal leave?? I really lucked out my doctor was the one on call when I went into labor. When I first went in with contractions the doc on call was aweful!! By the time I went back my doctor was on call and I breathed a sigh of relief. Fingers crossed you get a good one. On the room thing I'm glad you're not stressing, I'm sure it will all work out, but I would think the arrival of a new baby would light a fire under step son, but men can be clueless. Lots and lots oh hugs!!!

AFM, well dinner party was a success. We did salmon three different ways, one wrapped in foil with dill, lemon, and onions, one with a Salmon spice rub, and I one with a chipotle honey glaze. All cooked on the grill. Then friends brought sides. It's a REALLY healthy group so everything was awesome, yummy and guilt free. They all got to see the house. Jo and Dante (our dog) were both great and both can be skittish around strangers. So all in all everything went well. 

Josephine is progressing toward potty training well. She now tells u when she has to pee or poop. Sometimes... We're not pushing but she's doing it on her own. She moves up in class rooms next month at daycare and then it will be more realistic. The room she's in now is for big (toddler) infants and is not equipped for potty training with no attached bathroom. Next classroom actually has a bathroom with small a small potty. Oter than that not much to tell, going camping this weekend!! Yeh it's been weeks and we miss it. Summers past we've gone almost weekly. I think that now we're in a house we love, the need to be out of town has diminished. Anyhoo, hope everyone is well...

Hugs!!! Anna
P.s. I miss the chatter too...


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

Steph, I can't believe you are so close! About 6 weeks, right? Can't believe how time has flown by! So happy for you and I send you tons of love and hugs as the time winds down. Amazing to think I would have been that far along too! Sorry if I was all boo-hoo for me the other day, I truly am happy for you and love love love babies. I just hope I am blessed with more, but if not, I have such a happy little love that I can't complain.

oh and I'll send you the recipe, don't worry! :)

Anna - great job on the dinner party! Sounds awesome, even though I don't eat fish, lol. But good for you for throwing such a party! And yay for Jo! Doing it on her own time is such a good way, that way, she is in control! I don't look forward to potty training. At all. I feel so stupid when it comes to boys, I was in shock when my mom told me you potty train boys sitting down too. My mom was in hysterics over my saying: but when do they stand up? How do it point it down when they are sitting? Do all men sit at some point? I am such a girl, what in the world am I doing with a rough and tumble little boy!!!! lol

We started swimming lessons - or water orientation lessons. We went twice so far - first time he stuck to me like GLUE but this last time he did Much better. It is right down the street from Charlie's work, so he walked up to see how he does and he loved having daddy there! So funny. Of course, I slipped a bit once and water went over his face, but he did good, a little clingy after that but got over it. IT's just so scary for me as they don't use floaties or anything! Just me holding him in the water, yikes. But it's good for him, I know. There are 5 of us in the class, one other boy besides poppy - so cute, last week once he warmed up to the water (the last 5 minutes of class! lol), they hugged in the water! :) so glad he made a friend there, the mom was nice too.

We are starting a tumbling class on Monday too, he has so much energy, and constantly throws pillows on the ground and launches himself at them, rolls around and has fun. I think this will be really good for him, and he will see other babies there too.

As for his eye thing - the duct is still blocked, some days are better than others, but we saw the pediatric eye dr again and he said he needed the surgery. A silicone tube would be inserted into both the upper and lower ducts in the corner then tied off in his nose. Then left in for 6-8 weeks! He does not do that surgery, he said an ophthalmic plastic surgeon needs to do it and he gave us 2 names. I looked them up when I got home and neither one had great reviews! One of them, I was told, was at a huge hospital in Boston, but he's not, only vaguely connected to them, and not so nice reviews. The other is a director at a children's hospital but does a ton of adult work - like eyelid lifts and so many reviews kept saying how she botched them and wasn't good. So we are nervous and just aren't sure. We are going back to our reg pediatrician in a few weeks for his 18 month appointment and we will ask him for another referral to a different pediatric eye dr. 

So that's my story for the day - tonight after baby goes to bed, I'm meeting an old high school friend for drinks. She has a 5 month old and we will go out for catching up when our babies go to bed. yay! 

Hope everyone is well!
b


----------



## Purpleplum

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA. I've been crazy busy at work and my parents were visiting for a while so I've not had much free time. Sounds like everyone is doing well!

Anna - sounds like a fun dinner party. And I love the picture of Jo on her KTM strider! Is she liking it? We took Violet out to the trails last week and she had a good time. I will post a few pictures. Did you get out and camp last weekend? As far as our camper set up, DP and Violet sleep in the bed and I sleep on the fold-out couch with Cole next to me in the pack-n-play. The pack-n-play we bought is a smaller version and fits well in the camper. If we were to use the standard size pack-n-play we wouldn't be able to walk around it.

Steph - we plan to have Violet and Cole share a room because we don't want to give up our guest room. Cole is still sleeping in our room as he still wakes up about once a night. How are you feeling these days?

Beth - sounds like poppy is going to have lots of fun with swimm lessons and tumbling class. We signed Violet up for a few swim lessons but she didn't seem all that interested. At this point she has just as much fun going to the grocery store. I do want her to get comfortable in the water though. 

Angela - how are you and family doing?? Is Reece sleeping better at night?

AFM - work has been insane and I hope it slows down some. I like being busy but not this busy. My parents were out visiting and they had a great time I think, but the kids just knock them out. They were exhausted when they left. For the last month Cole's sleeping/napping pattern has been tough. I think it part of it has to do with the 4 month sleep regression (when they start sleeping more like adults and go in out of the REM stage) and Wonder Week 19. Oh and maybe a growth spurt thrown in the mix. He is finally back to sleeping 6-8 hour stretches thank god. He even took a two hour nap yesterday. Normally he takes two 20 minute naps a day and calls it good. This kid does not sleep during the day! And he is still a happy baby. Violet is now waking up in the middle of the night and she has NEVER done that before (seriously). We think it might be night terrors. We end up bringing her into our bed a few nights a week but I don't want to make a habit of it. 

On potty training - we are starting to train her but not pushing it. She's gone pee in the potty about five times but has yet to poop. She is obsessed with toilet paper and attempts to use half the roll!! She is real good at taking off her diaper now. It's hilarious because she picks up and holds her stomach back so she can see and pull the tabs. Quite the sight!

We are taking the camper out to visit some friends in Central Oregon this weekend. They are having a huge party on their property which is absolutely stunning. It's a piece of heaven for kids. They have a pool, huge swing/play set, a disc golf course, horses, golf carts, a pond, you name it! We are really looking forward to it. 

What is everyone else up to??

I promise to keep up and post more often!

Hugs to everyone!!!! 
xoxox


----------



## Purpleplum

Here are a few pictures for you Anna! One is of Violet and her friend Jayden getting ready for the trails. Next one is Violet learning how to ride the log :)
 



Attached Files:







VioletandJayden.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 4









Violet.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pablo797

Hello my friends,
Sorry my turn to be MIA. 

Beth, so glad poppy is in swim lessons, we need to get Jo in some as well. We have been doing tumbling for the last 6 weeks, once a week and she loves it. She's a bit shy at first, but it is a great outlet for all her energy. I'm sure poppy will enjoy it. I am sorry to hear about his eye ducts. I'd say do a little research of your own on pediatric eye doctors and find the best, then see if insurance and location will work. Or even email that office if they aren't in your area and see if they recommend anyone. Just a thought.

Plum, LOVE the pictures!!! They look so great on Their bikes!! I'm hoping Jo gets a bit more comfortable. And the camping trip sounds awesome! What a fun place to take the kids. Hope the sleeping thing works out. Jo is still struggling, waking up once a night. Drives me crazy! Don't work too hard.

AFM, Camping last weekend and this weekend. Lots of fun, but takes all my free time, so grocery runs and laundry suffer. I have a good group of girlfriends that are now scattered across the country. We're planning a girls trip that looks like it will be in Southern California at end of September. Sooo excited. On the negative side, I'm getting all the medical bills from Jo's ear surgery. Even with insurance, man it is a big chunk of change for us. Nothing better happen next year because it will take me at least a year to pay off all these bills. Anyway,hope everyone is well. Like I said camping again this weekend, but I'll try and post more often. 

Angela, hope all is well in your world.
Steph, how are you doing??
Vivienne, hope all is well.
Chris, hi there.

Take care,
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Real quick post. Went to Dr for check up today everything looking good BP was 104/68. Glucose is good though I lost 2lbs so I'm not going to be as stringent as I have been on the eating plan. 

Katelyn is doing well after being sick all last week with a fever and then bad rash. 

Anna if u come to So Cali please let me know where u will be. 

Will write a proper post tomorrow. 

Hugs!!!
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

I promise to write more later but I had to share, and sorry if it's TMI - 
as you know we are TTC this month, and BOOM, have Honeymooner's Cystitis :( when I Called my OB and told her about the urge to pee with no or very little result and then some spotting and only 2DPO, yep, UTI, but since we've been TTC and BD'ing very frequently and um, vigorously, said it's the Honeymooner's Cystitis. I laughed and said, well, get off me!!!! lol. Never a dull moment. I guess good thing we got everything in before I O'd!!! 

Drinking a gallon of cranberry juice now. More later!


----------



## pablo797

Love the quick posts, so here's mine . . . 

Steph, yeh for good BP results and blood sugar, but sorry for weight loss. I will definitely let you know where we'll be in southern Cali. I know we're flying into SNA, I think that's John WAyne airport if I recall correctly from my flight attendant days. Would LOVE to see you, or by that time, the new baby.

Beth, so sorry for UTI, but sounds like you've been having lots of fun!! Hugs and hope you feel better soon. 

AFM, it's my mom's birthday today so we're going out for dinner, woohoo!! Bad news is I'm scrambeling to get a gift together. I've had Walmart print some recent photos of Jo, so that will have to do. At the end of that day she'll appreciate that more anyway.

Ok gotta run, have a good weekend!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth - sorry to hear about the UTI, however it is extremely common especially if you are BDing frequently. No matter what, always pee after you are done having fun lol, that actually helps to ward off the infections.

Happy Birthday Anna's mom! I am sure she will love the photos of Jo! Those are always the best gifts especially for the grandparents. 

Jamie - glad to hear you had a fun visit with your parents and that potty training is happening YAY!. I am also trying with Katelyn as she likes to be Naked Booty Baby. Last night she was naked and telling me she had to pee and I asked her if she wanted to sit on the potty and she said NO! I then said, well, you cant just pee on the floor - you either need to go sit on the potty or we have to put your diaper on. Do you want your diaper - her reply "Yes I do!" SMH. Le sigh... Keep me posted on how it goes. Hope the power napping ends soon and that baby boy takes a real legit nap! Also, have a GREAT time camping this weekend!

Angela - Hope you and the boys are well!

Chris - how is the TTC?

AFM - nothing new since yesterday. We are having some friends over tomorrow for an afternoon/evening of swimming and BBQ. Then on Sunday we are driving out to Oxnard for a Salsa festival. Hopefully, my hubby will be able to make some good contacts and get info on selling his salsa. 

Have a great weekend yall!!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Oh WOW how time flies! I was paging back, and I haven&#8217;t posted in the whole month of July! :dohh: :dohh: Yeesh! I gotta do better. Am so sorry! 

Beth, honey I am so sorry about the UTI. I&#8217;ve had plenty, and they are NOT fun. :nope: I found taking cranberry supplements after bd&#8217;ing really helps me. So fun about the swim lessons! We&#8217;ve been getting Ethan in the water most weekends, and he is really warming up to it now. So fun to watch! 

Jamie, I sooooooo sympathize with the sleeping/napping issues &#8211; see below! Ethan had a brief spell of what we thought were night terrors, and it was terrifying for ME! Yikes! And I love the pics of your sweet littles!! 

Anna, love the pics of adorable Jo as well!! Such a big girl now!! I hope you are enjoying the camping! I&#8217;m not much of a camper, but I might be if I lived where you do! And happy bday to your mom! Girls&#8217; trip sounds super fun and I am super jealous!! But yuck about the medical bills. I know that is not easy to deal with! 

Steph, YAY for good bp and happy healthy munchkin! Not long now!! :happydance: I really want to try your hubby&#8217;s salsa! Next time you come this way maybe we will be able to get together and I&#8217;d love to chat with him about recipes! How awesome if he can sell it!! 

Viv hon, how are you? Wedding is soon, right? September?

Chris, how is ttc coming? 

We&#8217;ve had a rough month of July, mostly on my end, as my insomnia has come back with a vengeance. I&#8217;ve had two or three craaaaazy bad spells where I don&#8217;t sleep much for two or three nights in a row. :cry: I finally got so desperate that I decided to try melatonin, even though I had heard not to use it while breastfeeding, as it can mess up baby&#8217;s sleep rhythm. Well, I guess that only applies to babies who were sleeping well to begin with, which Reece wasn&#8217;t!!! :hissy: :brat: Not at night OR during the day. So, I decided to try it and THANK GOD, because it has been the answer I have been praying for. I&#8217;m finally, finally sleeping again &#8211; and not a moment too soon! Mama was about to LOSE it!! 

So meanwhile, Jamie I really sympathize with you because Reece has NOT slept well since he turned 5 months. :nope: It was like someone flipped a switch in his head, and suddenly he could not sleep through the night. He seemed to have a TON of gas (like a seriously abnormal amount of gastrointestinal distress!!!) but his dr. insisted &#8220;all babies have gas.&#8221; We said, gas that disrupts his sleep???? My husband was taking the nights for me (because, with the insomnia, I&#8217;ve been desperate for sleep whenever I can) and he ended up having to put Reece in bed with him so he could literally flip him from his back to his stomach (yes, I know, there are about four things hugely wrong with an infant sleeping facedown in a regular bed, but stick with me). Every time he would fuss, which was about every half an hour :dohh: hubby would have to flip him. Exhausting for both of them! We thought we had turned the corner when, for a few weeks, we were able to get him down back in his crib and he slept peacefully for the most part&#8230;then it began again. A week ago, I called a friend who has used Moms on Call (a group here in Atlanta; more on them in a moment). She gave me the bare bones of their schedule, and we implemented it starting last Friday. I am THRILLED to report that, except for a disastrous nap that he is currently NOT taking :rofl:, he has been sleeping like a dream, both nights and naps!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Moms on Call is a group of pediatric nurses/mothers who, between them, have eight kids and two sets of twins, so they know their stuff&#8230; they specialize in babies who won&#8217;t sleep. So I have two friends locally who&#8217;ve used them (among their offerings is an in-home consultation, where they will come to your house and spend the day with you and show you exactly how to get your baby into a good sleep routine). I&#8217;d heard such good things about them that I decided to try it (the book, which is cheaper than the consult). I still wasn&#8217;t sure it would work, as we really thought the gas was keeping him awake, but we tried it and lo and behold, he slept through two naps and a night without a whimper. I couldn&#8217;t be more amazed!! Turns out, he just needed to be on approximately the same routine that had worked for Ethan&#8230;something I never thought to try because he seemed to prefer a totally different routine. But in the routine we were using, he was not getting nearly enough rest and it was throwing off all his other naps and nights, if that makes sense. So now, we think we have finally found the key to this kid!! 

In other news, Ethan is doing great, except for a weird fever he has been running the last couple days. I took him to urgent care Thursday evening, but they couldn&#8217;t find anything wrong except the fever :-( So we are doing the Tylenol and ibuprofen routine, but I always worry so much with fevers. :cry: Otherwise, though he is doing great, talking more and beginning with potty training (we&#8217;re not in a hurry with it, so we&#8217;re sort of letting him go at his own pace). He starts preschool two mornings a week in the fall, and we are excited about that too! 

Meanwhile, I&#8217;m trying to get back into a workout groove. I missed most of this month with the insomnia (no energy to survive, let alone expend extra energy LOL). I currently have 7 pounds to go to get back to pre-Reece weight, and 12 to get back to pre-Ethan, which is my current goal. After that I will reevaluate, but if I can even do that I&#8217;ll be thrilled! :happydance: I have a friend here who loves to walk, but it is tougher with Reece&#8217;s new schedule (I was trying to get us out and about a little more than he was really ready for/his ideal routine will permit). Plus it&#8217;s almost August here, and this is NOT the most pleasant time of year for outdoor exercise in Atlanta. So I&#8217;m planning to just run on my treadmill and see how that goes next week. It worked after Ethan. Here&#8217;s hoping!

Other than that, all is basically well here! Still trying to finish out the decorations for Reece&#8217;s nursery (not sure my sister will ever actually get around to painting the rest of the planned murals for me, but it&#8217;s okay). I bought some cute picture frames and things yesterday that I am hoping will wrap up most of it. Then, a friend gave me some more hand me downs for the boys (I will almost NEVER need to buy clothes for these kids &#8211; a huge blessing!) AND a breast pump (I wish I&#8217;d know her six months ago, LOL &#8211; have been renting from hospital!) Had I known I'd be able to nurse this long, I'd have bought one to begin with, but I never thought I could. So it was a great week in terms of things we will be able to use that were sweet gifts from friends. I took advantage of a diapers.com sale to stock up on the boys&#8217; favorite pouches of food, and we picked up a babies r us deal on diapers today, so I&#8217;m feeling pretty well stocked up for the kiddos. Happy and blessed (and so relieved for all of us to be getting some rest!!!) 

I&#8217;m looking forward to fall; my favorite season of the entire year!! YAY for football, fall colors and fall foods! :happydance:

Okay, I have written a novel. So sorry! Will go post now. Sending hugs and love!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy Monday Ladies!!!

Angela - it is so good hear from you! Sorry that you were having such difficulties with Reece and sleeping (both him and you!!!!). That is very cool about the Moms on Call. Is the book sold at Barnes and Noble? If so, I might try and download it to my Nook? I would LOVE to read it and try some techniques (just in case baby girl #2 is a not a good sleeper like her sister). Also, that is very cool about the clothes and pump! It is always nice to get a bunch of stuff for the kiddies. My SIL is always giving me bags of clothes from her daughter who is a year older than Katelyn. Fall is not my favorite, but I am ready for some Football as well. Yes, next time I am in ATL we will definitely get together as we decided we would rent a car so we could come and go more readily. Then the kids can play too! I am sure my hubby would not mind making you some salsa!

AFM - 5 weeks to go! EEEECCKK!!! I am both nervous and excited at the same time. Nervous because I have not gone shopping to get anything for the baby and I do need some new things (nipples, multipurpose pads, mattress, etc). Also nervous because I am now used to a two year old and don't really remember what it was like with a new born. I don't think I remember how to swaddle LOL! My hubby rolls his eyes at me when I tell him this stuff. He says we will remember and it all come back. I am sure he is right, but still. I think I am going to start Maternity leave from work on August 16th, but I am not sure yet. I STILL need to find a Dr to do my c-section and speak with them about leave and the procedure, etc. I am thinking of having her either Aug 28th or Aug 30th. Still frustrated with the Dr situation as the Dr I saw this past Thursday is telling me that I may not need to have an amnio at 36 weeks as the guidelines have changed, however my perinatologist, regular OB/Gyn and another Dr I saw were all saying I did. So confusing! I guess it will be up to whoever is gonna do the c-section. Ok, I promise to post my 3D photo tomorrow from my ultrasound. I know I am on the late freight with it. 

Anyway, that is all from me (probably more than enough!) Looking forward to hearing from everyone!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Steph! 

The book is definitely on amazon kindle (I think they offer a free cloud reader app, so you don't have to have a kindle to use their books). https://www.amazon.com/Moms-Call-Basic-Baby-ebook/dp/B00AN2JPNI but I am not sure about b&n?

ETA: here is the link to free kindle reader apps https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=dig_arl_box?ie=UTF8&docId=1000493771


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!!

Sorry I've been a bit MIA too. 

Angela, great post and so good to hear from you. I am so sorry about the insomnia. Not getting enough sleep is a serious issue, it effects everything. Glad the melatonin is working. Also so happy to hear Reece has gotten into a good schedule!!! It's so wired how a routine adjustment can make such Big difference. I have heard from customers that you've had a ton of rain this summer, I hope it clears up and the temps aren't too hot for you to get outside. But I'm so proud of you for getting back into shape! Go girl!! Give big hugs to the boys for me!!

Steph, wow five weeks!!! I can't believe it's so close!! How are you feeling? Since you're further along than with Katelyn I'm sure this last month or so will be a new experience. Katelyn cracks me up with her no on the potty. I have a friend whose little girl has flat out told her she wants to wear a diaper and will not go on the potty. Lots of hugs and I'm thinking of you often. Ohhh, BTW, girls trip is up in the air right now as not everyone can make any available weekend (which I figured). So I'll let you know if I'm headed your way. And if I am, I want salsa!!! I LOVE salsa, we eat it by the boat load. 

AFM, I'm tired. Speaking of not sleeping Jo had a terrible night last night. Seems like we get into a good routine, them something comes up to throw a wrench in it and it takes forever to get back on track. I do think maybe she's fighting a cold, but last night was horrible. I keep thinking she's almost two, she should be sleeping through the night!!! So I think it's time for a little tough love once she's better. And I think DH is finally at that point too. He's ushually the one who caves, but after being up with her for an hour and a half last night I think he's over it too. 

On this note I think one of our problems is she gets hungry at night because during the day she fills up on milk when at home then doesn't eat dinner, so at 2 she's starving and wants more milk. She still uses and prefers a bottle, but at daycare she has a sippy only and doesn't drink nearly as much milk. So I guess where I'm headed here is I'm thinking of getting rid of the bottle but wondering how to do it. Anyone have any advice? She is such a bottle kid. Probably cold turkey is best, but man will she be pissed. 

Lastly, potty training, we continue to go In the potty but I think it has more to do with lucky timing than her realizing the urge and making a connection. I think I mentioned before that we're not pushing now as daycare is not prepared to deal with a potty training toddler. Se moves up classrooms end of August and then we'll commit a little more. We did go camping last weekend with a ton of families and one mom whose little girl was a few months older than Jo. And she said that with both her kids she took away the diaper so they could feel wet. She said to prepare for lots of messes and take a portable potty everywhere, but that until they feel the uncomfortable wet, they won't be motivated. A thought anyway. I'm just picturing Jo peeing all over the grocery store or worse. But messes can be cleaned. 

Other than that just making my way through a busy sumer season. My parents have rented a house boat on lake Powell, first weekend in October. I am very excited for this trip as I LOVE lake Powell . Google it if you've never seen pictures, it's awesome and beautiful and a great time to take Jo. I'm a little nervous about a toddler on a boat, but my parents have always wanted to do this trip and they aren't getting any younger, and Jo isn't in school yet so October is possible. 

Plum, you don't have a spare toddler size PFD?? 
Hugs to everyone!!

Anna


----------



## pablo797

Me again,

Angela, I forgot to say how much I love the new avatar. Was it professionally taken? So just a good photo you put through a filter? It's so cute!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

Anna - so good to hear from you! On the Salsa front, we are working on ways of jarring and shipping it, so I will keep you posted! Of course if you are out this way, we will definitely get you some salsa LOL. For weening off bottle, what I did with Katelyn was cut it out slowly. So in the mornings for breakfast I would give her a sippy cup and if she didn't drink the milk, I gave her water instead. After a bit I did the same thing at lunch time. I also would not give her anything to drink until she had eaten a good portion of her meal so that way she didn't fill up on liquid, but I dont know how thirsty Jo may get LOL. For potty training, that is what we are going to do, have katelyn wear regular underwear so she can feel the wet, however we are again going to start slowly and only do it on the weekends and when we are at home. We shall see how this goes LOL. 

Yes, 5 weeks to go. I am experiencing a LOT of new things, even with the movement of the baby. I am also getting really fatigued a lot faster as well. It is like being in 1st trimester again. I seriously need a nap around 2pm everyday! I am so over being at work and am looking forward to maternity leave. I am already kind of checked out. Thank goodness I am able to work from home on Tuesdays and Thursdays. That is making a huge difference. 

Oh and one of my friends wants to throw me a baby shower. It was totally unexpected and I am absolutely thrilled! Well that is all that is happening with me. I hope everyone else is doing well. Looking forward to hearing from everyone!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks girls! 

Anna, yes that is one of our recent professional photos. I LOVE my photog, as she captures the most awesome shots! 

On the bottle, we did something similar to Steph, then finally had to cut off the last/bedtime bottle cold turkey. Ethan did not love sippys at first, especially when he saw reece drinking from "his" bottles, but he eventually got over it. Takes a few nights of fussing but just pick a time and make those bottles disappear! We had to, because he was sucking down so much milk that he wasn't eating food. So you're in good company - I've been there!  :thumbup:


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls :)))
It has been such a loong time since I even checked this web site. I wanted to just say "HI' to everybody here. Hope all and the gorgeous babies are well. I'm sorry I did become very lazy about internet after I had Shirin. I don't seem to have enough time for it other than googling sthg or ordering sthg. We are well. Shirin has grown massively. Not much has changed in our lives (live in the same place etc) And we are trying for the second baby. I'm gonna attach a photo of us together here.
I hope to check in more often again, hopefully I can keep my word. 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## skye2010

Woow Steph just realised that you are pregnant and about to have the baby in 5 weeks. Congratulations hon :)))) Is it a boy or a girl this time? Good luck xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Skye!!!!!! Wow so nice to see you! What a lovely picture. Shirin is adorable! Look at all that hair! Our babies have grown up so fast haven't they?

We are also trying for #2. Gave it 7 cycles, then nothing so we took a break. DH had some health issues to deal with, then just this weekend I found out I was pregnant. It was a surprise as we really had stopped trying and I think DTD once :dohh: Unfortunately, that ended in mc on Monday. :( I guess that's what they call a chemical pregnancy? I would have been about 5 weeks. Oh well. It was sad, but I didn't cry. I only knew for two days that I was pregnant so what can you do? But the pain! I was surprised how painful it was even so early on. TMI. Sorry. 

I need to do a proper update. I read all the missed pages yesterday since I last posted in June? You girls are so awesome for keeping this up.

Great to see you back Skye! Hopefully your return will bring back a few others. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Pablo, Jo has grown so much and she is gorgeous :)))
Angela your photo is beautiful.
Beth are you pregnant too?
Can someone write a quick update for me on where everyone is at? Have you heard of Laura and her twins? How about Mommy's Angel? 
:)))) Hope is all good xx


----------



## skye2010

Wooow Chris it's really is great to talk to u again too. I kind of feel like I saw friends I haven't talked to for ages. 

I'm sorry about your mc and the pain you had to go through. Are you better now. Do you have to wait for trying again? 
We are going through the IVF route again since we had 4 frozen embies. Let's see how that will be. How's Sophie? Any new photos? Are you still breastfeeding since you still have the badge???

Shirin recently started having 1 long nap around lunch time which I realised gives me enough time for myself. So I hope I would have time to come here more often.

Hugs xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

I'll try to sum up as I just caught up yesterday... 
Beth is TTC :happydance:
Angela has TWO boys now. Baby Reece is 8 mo old already. Another gorgeous child.
Steph is having another girl :cloud9: 
Anna bought a house!
MomysAngel left the group in May I think... :nope: There was a misunderstanding and she said goodbye. I see her on FB and she seems to be doing well. Amelia is lovely.
Laura I have not seen post since pg??
Viv hasn't popped in in forever, but I follow her on FB. She is getting married! Callum is GORGEOUS. He and Sophie share the same bday. :baby:

So many have disappeared. The main posters are Steph, Beth, Anna and Angela (when the boys let her). We also have Purpleplum and Flutter. Then there is me (the massive stalker and rare poster :haha:). 

:flower:

I am sure someone else could probably do a better job...


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh no, I stopped BF at 19 mo. Sophie is currently 23 months. How old is Shirin? She must almost be 2 also right? I am sorry, I can't remember her bday... I want to say October or November?
Yes, we will start trying again right away. It made us realize how much we really want another baby and I think we're ready. Hopefully it will happen quickly as they say you are more fertile after a mc? Consolation prize I guess :wacko: Either way, it'll happen when it's meant to. Just hope it won't take too long.
Good luck with the IVF!! When is implantation? Have you started the process? 

Oooh I love the one nap a day! I was fearfull when it started, but it's so much better. You can actually plan things in the mornings now and then get a whole 1.5-2.5 hrs to yourself. Bliss!


----------



## skye2010

Hahah woow, thank you for the great update.

19 Month woos, you've done really well :)) i cut at 13 cause I started to take some meds to get my body ready. But no implantation yet, hopefully this cycle which just started.

I hope you'd get your BFP sooon :)) I know it's soo sweet when you think how cute they were when they were first born. I mean she is more cute now but that time has passed and I miss it. The breastfeeding, all the gentle first born voices she had, the smell, her little fingers etc.... Hope we can experience this again

She is 18 months now, was born in Jan
xxxxxxx Semaxxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yes! I agree! All those wonderful moments. I don't feel I really enjoyed them the first time round so I really hope I get a second chance. Baby dust to you!!

As for the BF, I made it to 19 mo yes, but really, after 11 mo I was back at work and only feeding 3x a day (morning, after work, and before bed). Then by 14 mo it was only 2x a day, morning and night. By 17 mo, it was only 1x a day in the morning. This was the HARDEST to drop as she woke up calling for BABoo :rofl: I finally cut it cold turkey at 19 mo. I am proud I made it that long, but I don't think I would BF that long again. I got so emotionally attached, LOL. It became so hard to stop. Sophie's sleeping got really bad near the end too because she would wake up at night wanting the comfort of mommy and her baboo. :wacko: 

I am going to post a couple pictures now...


----------



## svetayasofiya

Spoiler


----------



## Neversaynever

Svet...she's gorgeous :cloud9:

Skye...hellloooooo :hi:

Steph...only 5 weeks to go :shock:

Angela....loving the avatar :D

Pab...:hi:

Beth...you ok?

I have been reading always but barely able to keep up with my own journal these days :dohh:

Anyway...almost 12 weeks pregnancy so back on that roller coaster and Louis turns one next Saturday :sad2:

:hugs: to all and I will try to post more regularly :blush:

Apologies if I have missed anyone too :dohh:

XxX


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats Neversaynever!! Wow one year old and already 12 weeks pregnant!!! You will be busy! That's awesome. xo So happy for you.


----------



## rottpaw

Skye!! Welcome back lovey!! So happy to see you hear and Shirin is just gorgeous! I will catch up more properly soon, but wanted to say thanks for coming back and am so happy to see you pop up! 

Andrea, SO happy to see you back here too! I'm praying for you sweetie! 

Chris, LOVE the pics of sweet Sophie, but I'm. So sorry about the mc! :-(( hugs and love and praying you get a sticky bfp very soon! 

So sorry to be brief girls, am exhausted. Hope all are well - Steph, how are you feeling? Anna, did you gt to go for the girls weekend? 

Beth, Viv, Plum - hugs all around! 

:hug:


----------



## rottpaw

Ps, Chris and Steph and anyone else who has nursed for extended periods - what do you do when they start biting?? OW Ow ow!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Angela...if its a nip straight on and off...Louis did this and he only thing that worked wa FYI watch him like a hawk and look for the changes of sucking. He only bit when teeth were on the way. If they're clamping and biting, I've read to gently push their face into the boob so they have to let go. 

I always tried not to squeal too...although he made me cry twice :dohh: and took him straight off the boob for at least two minutes. 

Hope this helps :flower:

Chris...18 months age gap...and a total Oopsie as we were only planning on one baby :dohh: BUT very grateful and blessed

Xxx


----------



## skye2010

Chris, Sophie is gorgeous. Such a pretty cutie pie :)) She looks like you doesn't she?;)))

Woow Neversaynever I didn't know you had a baby. That's wonderful and you are already 12 weeks prego. Wooow double wonderful :))) Congratulations hon. Pls update some bb photos :) It's lovely to see the little ones.

Shirin's on her long nap now and I have 2 hours to fill. Not used to this much time in my hands so I don't know how to use it more effectively at the moment. She has lost her appetite significantly recently. I'm wondering if this long sleep needs a better scheduled feeding routine. Cause she feels sleepy just around lunch time and skipped eating lunch last 2 days. I don't know if this is the normal toddler fussiness or is there sthg that's bothering her. (wrong timing, the textures of the food etc) I don't want to start cooking seperate meals for her. I just want her to eat same as what we eat but I also I'm worried she may not eat healthy balanced diet. She eats a lot of fruits and not much meat at the moment. Any thoughts on the matter. xxxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Never- an oopsie after everything you went through really is a blessing isn't it?? Life works in mysterious ways! Congrats again.

Angela- Sophie went through the biting stage when her front teeth started cutting through. She would dig in during the suck and near the end of the feed I'd have tears and bite marks (also blood sometimes!). It was a phase and clearly never lasted or neither would have I! I tried the smothering her into my boob but that didn't work. I'd just take her off and make her relatch. It eventually stopped (and the teeth got less sharp :haha:). She nipped me every once in awhile, but it never really became a problem. Good luck! I know I have a friend who stopped BF'ing her 2nd at 6 months because of the biting. :wacko: 

Skye- take this time to relaaaaaaax. lol Have a nap too! That's what I try to do on the weekends. Once we have two, we'll wish we had rested more at naptime. lol As for the eating, just move up lunchtime. Sophie has lunch at 11:30am and is usually down for her nap before 12:30pm. She rarely eats with us because her schedule doesn't really permit it. She usually has dinner at 5:30pm-6pm. (DH only gets home at 6pm and so by the time we have dinner it's 7pm)... Sophie usually gets leftovers, so I'm not making her special meals per say. It's what works for us. They go through phases with eating. I remember finding dinnertime so stressful for a long time, wondering will she eat today or not? I truly believe if they're hungry they'll eat. They won't starve themselves. They'll certainly test our limits though, so stick to your guns. Don't worry about the meat so much. Just make sure she's getting protein elsewhere (eggs, cheese...) Sophie loves meat one day and hates it the next. :haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies!!! Happy Monday!


Chris &#8211; Love the photos of Sophie and the red wagon! Need to get one of those! YAY that she is potty training. That is fantastic!!!! I am sorry to hear about your MC, but glad that you are still TTC. How long do you have to wait 3 months? I will say that after I had my MC, we waited 3 months and I conceived 2 months later. Baby Dust to you!!!

Skye &#8211; Welcome back! You have been missed. Shirin is soooo adorable! I love your avatar! Love it when they start going down for 1 nap. The only bad thing about is trying to schedule things around their one nap. We do things in the morning or in the afternoon, but you can&#8217;t really make afternoon plans because you can&#8217;t say for certain when they will actually go down and for how long. Usually my daughter will go to sleep at about 12:30 and wake up at 2:30. However the days I plan to do something during her nap time or make plans for around 3:30, she will either NOT nap or go down later than usual and not wake up until 3:30/4 Le Sigh. Also, yay for you for TTC baby number too. Lots of Baby dust to you as well! In terms of the eating, she may be teething again. I agree with Chris, it is a phase. For the most part Katelyn eats what we do, but there are times when she won&#8217;t and will only eat yogurt so I give her that. But that is few and far between, almost anytime I am eating something she will come over and say &#8220;I want some&#8221; even if it is on her plate already LOL. In the mornings I would ask her if she wanted egg and she would tell me know, then I would make one for me and she would eat half of it. Like Sophie, Katelyn is hit or miss with meat (chicken, beef, pork). Some days she will eat it no problem, other days she will spit it out and say she doesn&#8217;t like it. 

Never &#8211; I am about 20 + days away now! EEEK! CONGRATS on your pregnancy. Almost done with 1st trimester!!!! How are you feeling? Any morning sickness? Are you planning on finding out the sex? I am so happy for you! Happy Birthday to Louis, the big 1. What are you plans for the bday party?

Angela &#8211; I am feeling ok. Getting lots of Braxton Hicks every day. As for the breastfeeding and biting, I was fortunate that she never bit me. Fingers crossed that the next baby is the same! I had said that if she did bite, I would be done&#8230;

Anna &#8211; How are you? How was the camping trip?

Beth &#8211; Hope you are well. I saw that you had knee pain this week. 

AFM &#8211; I am going to the Dr tomorrow to hopefully schedule my c-section. My regular doctor is still out so I am seeing yet ANOTHER doctor. I&#8217;ll keep you all posted as to the date. I am now trying to find a new changing table. The one we had we got rid of because it was falling apart. My neighbor down the street has one that is also a dresser and will sell it to me for $50 dollars, but I am not sure I want it because I don&#8217;t like the changing table part of it. I will say that I am soooooo looking forward to being on Maternity leave in another week. That way, I can prepare and sleep and do whatever before the baby comes. I wish this Friday was my last day to give me more time, but oh well. I am basically not doing too much at work. I have handed all my projects over and don&#8217;t really much to do. I am using this an opportunity to clean my desk and surf the internet LOL. Ok, I am also using this as an opportunity to leave work early. Off to get my baby from daycare. Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend and look forward to reading more posts this week!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hello my lovely ladies!

Wow, so much has happened since I've been on!!!! love all the news.

Skye and NEver, SO great to see you!!!

Syke - Shirin is so adorable. I was pregnant and due the same time as Steph, but it ended in a pretty bad mmc, where I tried to miscarry naturally for a whole darn week but had to get the DNC. then a few months ago, I had a chemical pregnancy as well. It's been a tough year so far, luckily I have a loveable little guy to help. We are TTC again now and had too much fun and got an UTI, lol. I honestly feel like AF is coming in the next few days so I'm pessimistic it isn't for us this month.

Never, congrats on your 2nd pregnancy! wonderful news.

Chris - I'm with you on the chemical pg, it's sad but after the other MC a few months ago, I'm a little more detached, so I was just sad. Although I bawled like a baby when I found out an old friend is pg again. Just hits me at weird times. Also because I keep thinking that I would only have 5 weeks left, but then I shake myself mentally and shift thoughts. And you know I love those pictures, where's my favorite bucket picture!!! lol!!

Steph - SOOOOO CLOSE!!! WOW! awesome. Been thinking of you so much and hoping you are managing well. So thoughtful of your friends to throw you the shower. Keeping you in my thoughts. Yep, the knee pain has been kicking my butt this week. Trying to avoid the replacement, ugh.

Anna - how are you and Jo! Sorry about the bottle/cup thing. We are on a bottle only in the morning and his last big bottle at night. I want to get rid of those too, but don't know how! He kept throwing the sippy cup around with milk in it but drinks water from it like a champ. So I switched to a cup with a straw. Quite comical me showing him how to suck up in a straw, but he did it and now our milk at snack times are with that. We don't give milk with meals because he will just drink that and not eat. So water only at meals. Even with the snacktime, I have to make sure he has drank at least 3/4 of the milk before I introduce the snack or no more milk. Good luck, momma!

Angela - I, too, love the avatar, and hope you are doing well! 

AFM - knee pain has been incredibly bad. Can't put much weight on it and we couldn't go to the tumbling class yesterday as Charlie was at a meeting and I knew I couldn't chase little Poppy around like this. Which was unfortunate because he needed to expend some energy - he was a grumpy, cranky boy stuck inside with mommy. We are going to the knitting club in a few to get out of the house. 

Like I said earlier, I don't think our TTC this month worked, but maybe I'm overly pessimistic. I just feel bloated like AF is coming so I'm trying not to get in a bad mood about it, lol. We have to go to his sister's house on Saturday and you all know by now how Thrilled I am. Just trying to think positive and make it a quick visit. Just trying to keep him away from them in the pool and her trampoline (with NO padding and tons of exposed stell bars around it) will be my job. Hoping to have an easy day where they follow my wishes for once. I know they will bring up the whole wedding gift, they want to send us away idea again, and I'm hoping to steer them in the direction that if we take a vacation, the baby is Coming With Us, and have them decide then what they are doing for us. (I'll try to smooth over any ideas of needing to get us a gift at all, we've been married for 2.5 years! Who cares anymore! not me!!!)

ok, time to get things ready for knitting - I'm thinking of opening an ETSY shop, more on that later.

hugs to you all!! 
b


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow Steph you are soooo close! Can't wait to find out your c-section date!! Is Katelyn excited to be a big sister?? 

Beth I had no idea you suffered a MMC. I am so sorry hon :hugs: I hope this cycle surprises you and you're pregnant! I really was in denial last week. Even with AF like 5 days late, I was like, no way am I pregnant, but I was! Although only for a short while.

We are going to start trying again right away, like this week! AF is gone and it was just a chemical pregnancy, so no need to wait IMO. My friend had a CP in December and fell pregnant right away again the next cycle. So............. wish us luck!!! I am tired of waiting. I just want to have my second baby already.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All,

Just a quick update (sorry for the selfish post in advance). Went to the dr and saw the head of the dept. He was great my csection is scheduled for sept. 4. However he will be out that entire week. So he scheduled it with a dr I had already seen which is fine. 

Tomorrow I start weekly non stress test. Never did this part before so not sure what to expect. Ok will post more tomorrow!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

:yipee: September 4th!! :yipee:

:happydance:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Steph - Sept 4th! super happy!!! Praying furiously for you!

Thanks Chris, that's ok - it was a tough MMC, I was almost 11 weeks along, but the baby didn't progress past almost 8 weeks, and I had no idea. But we took plenty of time to grieve, and it is still a loss. But we are ok :) hugs to you. Thanks.

I certainly do hope we get a positive this month, I have been so nauseous the past 2 weeks but I don't want to get my hopes up!!!

I actually have a test, I am tempted to do it and get it over with. hugs!


----------



## newmarriedgal

LADIES!

I am shaking:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth!!!!!! Yaaaayyyyyyy!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Currently at the drs doing my non stress test. This is boring...I wish I had brought a book


----------



## rottpaw

Aww yayyyy Beth! Hugs honey! :happydance:


----------



## pablo797

Wow I'm gone a few days and holy cow!!! I'm at work so this is short, will post properly later!

Beth, yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But so sorry to hear about knee pain. However happy dance on the BFP!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Angela, hugs and hope you are well. No girls trip yet, like herding cats trying to figure everyone's schedule. Good luck with the teeth, I didn't get that far with Jo so have no words of advice. 
Steph, yehhh for sept 4th!!! Jo's birthday is Sept 5th!!! I'll always be able to remember her birthday. Hugs to you, sorry you're bored. 
Skye!!! So good to hear from you and Mirin is adorable!!! Best of luck with IVF cycle.
Chris, sorry for the chemical pregnancy. Lots of hugs, and fingers crossed for good dust this month. Love the pictures of Sophie!! What are you doing for her birthday?? 
Never, hello old friend and so good to see you again ! So happy for your surprise. My little brother and I are 18 months apart, and we are now the very best of friends. So good to hear from you and hope you a feeling well.
Plum, hey lady, thinking of you and hope you are well.

AFM, Not much to tell, work is busy, but good. Jo is awesome and doing well. Since we've been try to cutting down on bottles, she's actually eating much better! Most days I am content with just one baby, but just yesterday there was a 5 month old baby in my store and I just got that urge. In actuality, we can't afford another, and I'll be 42 in just a few months, so really it's not going to happen. But I agree, I feel as if I didn't enjoy the baby period enough with Jo because everything was so new. It would be nice to have a second chance. I bought a lottery ticket yesterday, if I win 400 million, maybe we'll TTC again. LOL!!!

Ok hugs and love to all!!! So nice to see so many ladies back!!!!
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Three people won the Powerball Anna.... was one of them you???? :winkwink:


----------



## svetayasofiya

We are not really doing anything huge this year for Sophie's birthday, although this week, I have gone all out on decorations and last year I never bothered :dohh: Sophie's birthday is on a Friday and that day she'll be at the inlaws, so after work when I go get her, we'll stay and celebrate her birthday the five of us. I told my MIL if she wanted to include other family members then she could, but she won't because she dislikes her husband's side of the family and if she includes her family then she'll have to include his (because my FIL can be a real ass and insist on EVERYONE), then we'll end up being like 20ppl. :dohh: Not going to happen... Every holiday is like this, so we never end up doing anything. It's so sad and exhausting. Anyways........ that's her actual bday. The next day on the Saturday we are having a little party for her at our house with our friends and hers. Our best friends have a two and a half year old and Sophie is in LOVE with her. They're like BFF's already. I've also invited another friend who's son is only two weeks younger than Sophie and another couple who has a two and a half year old (but I don't know if they are coming). Anyway... so BEST cas scenario we'll be 7 adults and four children, worst case scenario, 5 adults and three children. Either way it'll be small, but hopefully fun! I am doing a teletubbies theme :haha: I went to the dollar store yesterday and bought all these pinwheels and other decorations. I'm going to bake her a cake and frost it with green icing to look like the teletubby home and decorate it with flowers and such. I'll take pics. It'll probably be so UGLY :rofl: I am no Beth! lol 
So yeah, that's her bday. I feel really stressed and guilty that I haven't included the family, but I am so sick and tired of all the drama. I left it in their court to include their family on the Friday night so if they chose not to why should I? Right? Ahhhhhhhh I am such a stress case it's not even funny. I just really want to hang with friends and make the day all about the kids and enjoy. I never really enjoyed last year because it was so stressful catering to 30 ppl. My DH spent the whole day on the BBQ, and I was running around like a chicken with its head cut off. Let's not even talk about the expense! Nope, not happening this year. Sorry Sophie.


----------



## pablo797

Oh how I hope there's a few million with my name on it!!! LOL, not going to hold my breath but I'll check the ticket anyway. 

I'm with you, going low key. Most of Jo's friends are from daycare, but I don't know any of the parents. All our friends have kids that are older. So I'm taking her birthday off and were going to the zoo. She's never been but old enough to know what a lion is, so it should be fun. And then cake with her grandparents and us, maybe her uncle, very low key. And no o e bakes like Beth, you're in good company!!! Besides the birthday should be all about the birthday girl, and sounds like Sophie will enjoy her friends more. 

I'll let you know if I've won millions!!

Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thanks Anna. :hugs: It's hard to please everyone you know? and I just really want to please Sophie. I know she'll have a blast!

Awww taking the day off to go to the zoo sounds awesome!!! I really want to take Sophie too but we are running out of weekends. Her daycare is closed for the next three weeks so my MIL will have her one, then my husband, then me. So DH really wants to take her and so do I. I wish we could just go together as a family, but that means going on a weekend when EVERYONE goes... Ugh


----------



## pablo797

I know, Jo's birthday is on a Thursday, so I thought perfect!! No crowds!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup:



Hey guys... just a question to anyone who suffered a CP or early miscarriage... It's been 10 days since I had my CP, and bleeding stopped on Saturday, but I am SO BLOATED I want to die :( I look so unbelievably pregnant it's awful. Anyone experience this???? I can't believe how crazy bloated/fat I am. I look so bad, someone offered me a seat on the bus the other day because they thought I was pregnant. If I suck it in any harder I'll implode. H E L P .......... My first thought last night was that maybe I was still pregnant, but all those other feelings went away, and with all the clotting I had? Plus I have been temping and my temperature dropped immediately after I started bleeding. Anyway words of wisdom would be much appreciated.


----------



## pablo797

Just check lottery ticket, no millions for me . . .:(


----------



## svetayasofiya

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Blood test today, had a crap night where I worried all night, barely slept. I was ok yesterday and then boom, up all night worrying it will MC like poor Cookie. 

We had Poppy's 18 month appt this morning, very tall slender kid. But the dr says he should be saying about 15-20 words and we have about 6. lol. So he recommended a speech therapist to evaluate him and, while I know it isn't a bad thing, my sis had one for her kid too, but these hormones! I was able to wait until we got to the car to burst into tears saying I'm a bad mom who can't teach her kid and now I'll be judged by some lady who will come in and teach him what I can'tttttttttttttttttt. Oh yeah, drama and hormones. It has begun, lol. Supposedly by two they are supposed to say 50+ words. I want to know how they came up with that number.

and heyyyyyy now, I'm no Martha Stewart! I remember a cake my dad made for me when I get out of the hospital when I was 5 after my heart surgery. He asked me what cake I wanted and he would make it. I said Fred Flintstone. Well, there it was when I got home, looking Spectacular, and I still remember it to this day as the best cake I ever got. Looking at the pictures, however (as a cake decorator - I used to teach it on the side), I see all the flaws. But I don't remember the cake as I see it in the pictures. I remember the cake as the most perfect Fred Flintstone cake ever made on the planet. That is what matters, not the most perfect cake!! Sophie will LOVE the cake!

And Chris, sorry I can't offer any help on the bloating. :( I'm chunky anyways, so I didn't notice. hugs.

gotta run, love to all


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: I love your cake story.

You know, I am starting to think Doctors are prematurely sending kinds to speech therapists these days. I don't follow that many people on BNB and you are like the 4th or 5th who has been recommended this. Seems weird to me. Sophie I am sure falls within the the 50+, but she's always been a chatterbox ( <-- like her mom :haha:). That being said, my friends who have *boys*, are probably experiencing the same thing you are. Boys just don't speak as much early on. Sophie's "boyfriends" are the stong silent type. I personally (with all my medical knowledge :rolleyes: ) don't think there is a need for a speech therapist so early on. Look at adult women versus adult men :haha: You get my drift? :hugs: 

Hormones are a darn thing. Embrace them and cry when you need to. ;)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh, and a second person mistook me for pregnant today :dohh: I was ordering a diet pepsi and she says, are you supposed to drink that when you are pregnant? :| Like even if I was how that is her business I don't understand.


----------



## rottpaw

Omg Chris how rude of that lady with the Pepsi!! Grrr!!

Beth you know Ethan's story; we have web seeing a speech pathologist for months and he is just now (at 2.5) beginning to say 50 words we can make out. It's nuts. Don't stress!! I know easier said than done!! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls, 

Quick check in . . .

Beth, I'm with everyone else. And as someone who fully freaked a couple of months ago about speech, I have to say that just after Jo got evaluated, the flood gates opened and she started talking much more on her own. Doctors and their mile stones . . . Grrrrr. I think poppy is just fine, you are a great mom!! Give him some time, he'll come around. And I'll second chris LOVE the cake story And well put. 

Chris, when will people learn to keep their mouths shut!??? Seriously!! I'm sorry that sucks, hope you didn't tip her. 

Angela, nice to see you post, know you're busy, hugs!!

Lots of hugs to everyone else too!! Steph, getting closer how ya feeling??

AFM, had a nice mellow weekend. Jo had a lousy nights sleep, so drinking coffee like no other this morning. Saw some friends last night, including one of my friends that has a miracle baby. They tried for years to have a baby, then discovered he had no swimmers, none. So some soul searching and a successful IVF treatment later they now have a beautiful baby boy. Also saw a mutual friend that is pregnant with her first at 43. I got all wishful for another, then didn't sleep hardly at all last night and am thinking one is just fine. 

Ok hugs!!! Anna


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi ladies

selfish post

I just got a horrible call from the dr's office. Damn receptionist. I answered and she said her name and from that she was from another OB in the office (which I thought was weird) and she said, I have your blood test, and the number is at 17, so Almost back to zero, so another day or so and you should be officially done and back to normal. I said, what the hell are you talking about, I thought I was pregnant??!?!?!? she said, oh, and backtracked saying sorry, come in tomorrow for another test to make sure it has doubled. I said, I had a miscarriage a few months ago, and I go to a different OB in the practice, do you have the right person? She said the message said I just had a mc and was looking to get the numbers back to normal, but she said, come in tomorrow for another test and ohhh congratulations and crap, I hung up on her.

17??!?!? That is HORRIBLE. I'm devastated and feel every twinge inside me now and fear that it is ending again.


----------



## svetayasofiya

OMG that is horrible! How unbelievably unprofessional!!! But Beth, pleeeeeease don't worry yet, pleeeeeeease!!! At this rate who even knows if she has YOUR test. And if so, you go and take another and hopefully you'll see that the numbers have increased. Please please please don't think negatively because of a stupid, unprofessional byatch.

:hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Chris - I am numb now. I called Charlie and he came right home and hugged me for awhile. Then he said he was going to call them and chew them out for being such idiots and callous. I am just so shocked because when I had the MC with Cookie, my first number was 501 an it was taken about the same time after the BFP as this one. 

I'm trying to stay hopeful as on the off chance I am testing super early, I don't want to jinx the little beanie in there, but it's so hard. Every damn twinge I go running to the bathroom to see if I started spotting yet or not. Haven't yet, but feels like any moment now. I go back tomorrow, this will be a crappy week. If I knew for sure, I'd have a big glass of alcohol right now, but even with a sliver of hope, I can't yet. 

thanks for being here for me.


----------



## svetayasofiya

I wish I could crawl into the computer and give you a big hug. You sure have a wonderful husband. :hugs: Please try to stay hopeful. At this rate you can't trust for a second what that lady said.
Maybe go pee on another stick? Might help... or not. How do you feel? How many weeks would you be?


----------



## rottpaw

Oh Beth honey!!! How unbelievable!!! When you do go tomorrow tell your dr you want your results fast-tracked and you're expecting a call before day's end - they can definitely do it that fast - my clinic does it in just a few hours. Oh hon I can't believe that for you but as Chris says please try not to think the worst yet. I really think they had some kind of mix up on their end. Praying for you!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks girls. Bleeding started this morning.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:cry: I am so sorry Beth. :cry: You know, I just went through the exact same thing at around 5 weeks so I'm totally here for you. :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Aw sweetie I am SO sorry :-((((( :hug: :cry:


----------



## pablo797

Oh Beth, soooo sorry!!! What an AWEFUL receptionist!!! I'll say it again, ALL MEDICAL PERSONEL NEED SENSITIVITY TRAINING!!! Grrrrrr. Lots and lots of hugs, so sorry for everything! We're here for you any time.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth I am so sorry...and I am sorry that you had a receptionist tell you the information in the most unprofessional way possible. Please be sure to communicate that to your Dr as well. We are here for you and I am sending you HUGE HUGS!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks ladies - what a crappy day.

It does help to have a little guy babbling mama mama all day and making me laugh with his antics, but I have such a deep ache. And you all know where my mind is going: what is wrong with me that this happened Again! 

I called the OB this morning and talked to a different woman (thank god) and when I said my name, she immediately apologized (either she heard what Charlie said - he wouldn't tell me what he said, just that he made his point) and said there was no excuse. I told her I was bleeding and she said because the number was so low, it shouldn't be too bad this time. I have to go back in 2 weeks for another blood test to make sure it's at least down to 2 or lower (she said they consider 2 not pregnant).
I know Charlie is a wonderful husband and does everything for me, but he didn't even offer to stay home today! Given what I went through before, you would think he would be worried enough to just offer to stay home (granted he works 4 mins away). I think I'm just over-emotional and really could have used him home. But then I think what made me mad was he asked me: so I guess we're not going to the zoo tomorrow?
I swear to god, I almost kicked him. I know they just don't fully get it but the zoo? as if I'm going anywhere!!!

on a side note, I would guess we can't try right away, like we were going to, because they will test the blood in 2 weeks? or should I just say, the hell with it, if it's meant to be, it's meant to be????

what a day. Thanks for being here.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: I'm glad Charlie chewed them out. 
Don't start stressing on 'what is wrong with me', because there might not be anything wrong with you. I have had two miscarriages too. One at 8.5 weeks which was awful and ended with in the hospital, and a chemical like you, a couple weeks ago. I am starting to think I have a luteal phase defect... but we'll see what happens this cycle. It's hard not to worry that we have problems, but at the same time, it's not helpful to our mental state. I know it's different for you because you are still probably emotionally raw from your MMC in Feb. I personally don't see why you would need to wait at all this time round. We didn't. Even if you go for a blood test in two weeks, you'll most likely only be ovulating then. How long are your cycles? 
Don't let this discourage you. I know so many women who have had mc and chemical pregnancies in between successful ones. Hang in there Beth. We're always here for you. :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Chris, your post really did help me. :)

It is so easy to worry, but I'm trying not to because it's just not healthy. I did have a thought, though that I wanted to run past you all because I honestly don't know if they are related.
a friend (and her sister) of mine told me to have them check my progestrone levels because they both had losses due to low numbers and were put on it to help the early pregnancies take root.....my related question is this: when I was pregnant with Poppy, I literally was one month off of birth control, which has a progestrone in it. Is that why that one was successful, because I had been taking BC for 10+ years then got pg right away? We don't seem to have an issue Getting pregnant, just staying pg.
Should I ask my dr about if they are related and check my damn numbers? I go back in 2 weeks, and I'm wondering if I should call sooner and ask....

or am I just grasping at straws? (possible)

The cramping is still there, but not too bad, bleeding like a regular period. You are right, Chris, I am still very raw from the MMC, that I still get very emotional about it. I told Charlie last night, "God forgive me, but I'm glad we didn't hear the heartbeat this time like we did with Cookie, I wouldn;t have been able to handle it." Then I started crying because how horrible is that for me to say!!?!?!?!? 

I have to go fake like I'm working remotely for a few minutes. I think I ate all the chocolate and ice cream within a 50 mile radius already.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Aww I'm glad because I was afraid maybe my post came off as insensitive. 

I think getting your progesterone checked is not a bad idea. I want to do the same. Like I mentioned before, I think I _might_ have a luteal phase defect (short LP) and the treatment for that is progesterone suppositories after OV and during the first 8-10 weeks of pregnancy. If I don't get pg this cycle I am going to the doctor. This will b cycle 9. I had an appt. scheduled for July but cancelled because DH and I were on a break TTC... and for reasons that came to light in May, I believe DH was the problem. Without getting too personal, many things have changed for him these last three months and his health is on track which is why I believe I fell pg last month with one BD. However... was my CP a one off? Or do I have a Luteal Phase Defect? Time will tell. I have been charting for three months now and I seem to have a 9-11 day LP. Not great. Before I had Sophie I always ovulated on CD14 (or so I thought) and had a nice long LP. I guess with age these things change?

Nothing wrong with being proactive!!


----------



## rottpaw

Beth ABSOLUTELY demand that they check your progesterone as soon as you get your bfp. They should do that anyway when they run a beta (Hcg level). With both of my pregnancies my levels were low (15) with Ethan and medium (29) with Reece at approx 4+2... My dr out me on the vaginal suppositories (much less on side effect than the oral) and I used then till 12 weeks even though she said I could quit at 9!! My feeling was I wanted to do whatever I could that might help get thru first tri (the placenta takes over around 13 weeks). JMHO but YES get that checked! :thumbup:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thank you both, I appreciate your help - I honestly have no clue what mine is, low or normal or what, so I know the nurse practitioner comes in tomorrow, should I call her and ask or wait for the 2 weeks blood test? She may think I'm over emotional (which I am) and I don't know, think I'm crazy??? Maybe I can ask what it was from the time I went in this past week? 

And Chris - not insensitive at all. honestly, it made me tear up (only because I know you can relate) but fortified me in a way to say, she is right, I have a healthy baby already, it is obvious I CAN have babies and stop over stressing. I took an OPK kit this month as well and saw it positive (I get the ones where the smiley face appears, I can't tell with the other ones, all the lines look the same!), but the positive smiley face appeared 3 days in a row, so we kept the bd up (and got the woo-hoo UTI, lol - oh it feels good to laugh a bit) so I O'd a day later than I normally thought I would have if I stopped the OPK on the first positive day. what that means, I have no idea, I am rambling now.

hugs and THANKS ladies.


----------



## pablo797

Quickly checking in to check on Beth. Hey girl how ya doing?? I think getting progesterone checked is a great idea! I asked my do for about it and got a mixed review from her nd. My oerinatologist, saying that they thought supplements did no good. HOWEVER,there's just too much information out there and I knew so many who had it that I went to my naturopath's office and got a topical progesterone to use for the first trimester. At the end of the day there were no negative side effects and it gave me piece of mind.

Lots and lots of hugs!!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Ok sorry I didn't preview that's at and so many typos.i check with my doctor and perinatologist. 

Also it says there are six members viewing this thread right now, so that's most of us

Hi all!!! Hope very one is well!! :wine:
Steph, how are you?????


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies!!

Beth how you feeling sweetie? I think progesterone is definitely something you should talk to your obgyn about. 

Chris how are you? How was Sophie's bday? 

Friday was my last day in the office. I'm officially on maternity leave. Thank goodness. I was ready to be done with work. My coworkers gave me a surprise baby shower which was really nice. I had a baby shower today. So tomorrow or Tuesday I will be at bru returning things and buying things. Csection scheduled for Wednesday Sept 4th. 

How is everyone else? Jamie? Angela? Viv how was callums big day! When is the wedding. Never how are you doing?

Well I'm off to bed I have a non stress test in the morning. Have to go twice a week. I'll check back tomorrow afternoon. 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Anna and Steph and everyone, thank you for checking in on me. I'm doing ok. Just sad, tired and worried. I'm blah today. 

I had told my mom that I got the positive test because I was so nervous and wanted the extra prayers. She just said Oh when I told her and I said I was nervous and she said why? Took my back a bit and said, because of the miscarriage earlier. She said oh well, I guess. it will be fine though. So when I called to tell her it was ending, she said that's too bad. Then nothing else. No other call from her, knowing what I went through the last time. But she calls me Friday and is all cheery and chipper and says: "HI! so what's New???" Seriously?? I said, well, I'm still going through this miscarriage. She was silent for a minute and said, oh yeah, how it is going? when I said I was struggling a bit, she said Really?? Still?? I got off the phone real quick after that and she told me to call her back when I was in a better mood. Seriously???
She called me today and said: so I was calling to see how "you-know-what" is going. 
I'm so done with her right now. She did have 2 miscarriages herself, so I don't know. 

I wimped out and didn't call them yet about the progesterone. I'm so afraid they will think I'm crazy (esp since with the MMC, I was crying over the phone and one of the RN's told me to calm down, it wasn't helping anything) or overly emotional or something. I know i shouldn't care, but I do. I will try and call this week. Why the hell I have to wait 2 weeks when the number was 17 confuses me, so that is next week for the blood test.

I'm exhausted but ok. Charlie said it's up to me on when to try again, he said: you're the one dealing with the physical aspect of it, whenever you are ready, i'll be ready. 
I'm going to think about it, I thinking I just want to continue this month and see where that goes.

love to you all, steph, you looked so lovely in the FB pictures at the shower!

hugs
b


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awwww Beth :hugs: You know, my mom was kind of the same last month when I told her of my mc. Maaaaybe a little nicer about it, but not too sympathetic. We all react differently to things so you can't really expect her to be all emotional about it, just like she can't expect you to be over it already. Put some distance between you and her for the next little while if you think that will help.
I think maybe the best thing for you is to get back on that horse so to speak and keep trying. Definitely call about the progesterone if you think it's an issue. They can test your levels at the same time they test your hCG levels. It would be perfect timing too because from what I have read, they have to test your progesterone just after Ovulation to see if you have a deficiency or not. Will you be ovulating around then? 
Hang in there friend.

I had a crappy day yesterday. Now I'm sick. Sore throat. Ugh. I'm on my work computer so I can't really get into anything now.

Sophie's birthday was so much fun! Friday (her actual birthday) we spent with the inlaws. It was nice. They had decorated a bit and my DH's aunt surprised us as well. Lot's of food, cake and presents. Around 8:30pm after bath, Sophie was so tired and kept asking to go home so we had to gather everything up and pack up the car. She had been there all week during the day so there was a lot of stuff. There was a little bit of drama, but I'm so exhausted whining about my inlaws I'll save you the trouble. lol I just see them WAY too much and I get annoyed because my family is on the other side of the country and I never get to see them. My SIL is such a total BYATCH it drives me crazy. We used to be friends years ago, but she's just never grown up and she's always so grumpy. You know the type that you have to walk on eggshells around? Anyway, she's just really difficult to get along with and so argumentative. God forbid you say something wrong she blows up. So as we are leaving I could see she was really annoyed with me being all stressed out, but everyone was in the way and trying to give us crap (food to take home) and Sophie kept whining 'I wanna go home' so I just said I don't have time for this we need to go. So she slammed the food down in a bag and handed it her brother like, wtf is your problem, here! Then as we are getting our shoes on the stupid dog was in the way and I stepped on his foot. (Last week I stepped on his tail and he bit me). I kind of overeacted and yelled at the dog and said 'I am tired of always being the bad guy and stepping on you, get the eff out of the way!!'. :rofl: I think it took everything in her not to punch me :haha: God forbid she treat a human nicer than a dog :wacko: Not to be a dog hater (because I'm not) but this family is weird with their dogs. Don't even get me started. The only time I have ever seen my FIL angry and yell at me in 9yrs is when I was mean to the dog because I thought HE WAS GOING TO BITE MY BABY!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I need a break from these people. We are expected to go for dinner EVERY Sunday. It's exhausting. Nine year of friggin Sunday night dinners, and I only get to see my family once or twice a year...... H E L P

Saturday was so much more fun! We had a BBQ at our house and invited our close friends who also have kids. So we were 7 adults, 4 children and a baby. All the kids were bw the ages of 2-2.5 yrs. I decorated and had the splash pool out and a tent house. We have a swing hanging from our tree so there was plenty to do and they had so much fun. The four toddles had dinner together on our Little Tykes picnic table. It was so adorable. I will have to post some pictures. Then the adults had a BBQ of hamburgers, caesar salad and corn on the cobb. It was alot of work and I was sooooo exhausted! But Sophie had a blast. We did cake after and the kids sat on our laps. Too late and too many bugs outside at this point. I wanted to do a teletubby theme and had all these plans to make a cake, but ended up recycling one that my husband's aunt made. I'll post a pic later. She had made a big bunny cake and my MIL had ordered a cake from the bakery so there was so much cake and SO much pressure to take it home. I was a little annoyed because I had other plans and how dare they expect me to serve my guests left over cake just because THEY made/ordered too much. That was the food argument I had with my SIL. Anyway in the end I really ran out of time to make anything (partly because I was stuck at my inlaws all week after work. THey would never just let me pick up Sophie and go home). Aaaaargh I really dislike them right now. They cause ME SO MUCH STRESS. :dohh:

All in all her parties were a success and she had a grea time. Sunday I took her to the park in the morning and we played in the backyard after naptime. The weather was amazing all weekend.

I feel like such a ball of anxiety. I think I need to start counseling again. I have been through so much this summer, trying to keep our family together and dealing with inlaw crap and ten years of managing emotions the distance between me and my family causes me. I'm think I am going to crack soon. I really lost it last night and just layed it thick on DH. I just feel like I am there to protect everyone else but there is absolutely no one there to protect me. :cry: Then I got a text from my aunt in Alberta and my cousin was in the hospital. I just broke down and bawled. Sophie came and sat on my lap and gave me a big hug saying 'don't cry mommy, it will be ok'. :cry: Could I seriously have a better child? Oh my I love that little girl so much. I got it together for her sake and we had a bath together playing with these new water whistles she got for her bday. So many giggles. :hugs:

Sorry for the long post. Good, bad and ugly, lol 

I should really update about Sophie and how awesome she is. lol Thanks for being here girls to let me vent. *Not like you had a choice.


----------



## svetayasofiya

And one last thing... I'm so sad because my brother never even called on Friday to say Happy Birthday and so far they haven't even sent her a present. For twelve years I have always called and sent presents to his boys. On Friday I sent out an email to my family with pictures of Sophie wishing her a Happy Birthday. My brother at least responded but his wife didn't. How can you be so cold? You don't have 30 seconds in your life to wish your SIL's daughter a happy birthday? You have no idea how many emails I have sent out to them with absolutely NO acknowledgement ever. Like my family doesn't matter.
I am really at the end of my rope emotionally. I am not sure I can take much more and remain civil...... :cry:


----------



## skye2010

Hi everyone,
So much has happened since last time I hooked up.

Beth, I'm so sorry to hear about the chemical pregnancy. I first saw your photo of the pregnancy stick and was very happy and looking fwd to an answer. Than I saw the other posts :( How are you feeling now? Did you have the AF and the pains? Progestrone check is a good idea. Also as we get older the body changes and the frequency of fertile months seems to decrease. (the age varies massively in every woman) So either the egg or the sperm might have been not strong enough too. Doesn't mean the next time will be like that. It's just impossible to tell if the body will work in a top notch condition or not every month. I'm gonna advice my daughter to get pregnant at her early 20s. Forget the career girls syndrome :))) I'd like to have a grandchild. That story about your flintsone cake that your dad baked is so sweet. isn't it amazing how some things stay with us a s childhood memories and shape the future. Maybe that cake was why you make such beautiful cakes now :))

Chris sorry about all the drama at Sophie's birthday. We have a family drama at every occasion too. It really sucks. I just lowered my expectations from every family member. They seem to be looking for a drama to get a bit of colour in their lives. It also effects my relation ship with hubby too. People are so thoughtless really. What can you do? 

Steph what is the non stress test? When is the csection date? Are you having a csection by choice or did you have a complication. So exciting the baby is coming so soon. Is it a girl or a boy?

Hey Angela sweetie :)) How's the biting going? Shirin started biting too while she was cutting her front teeth. Bonjela before the bfeeding was all I could do with not a definite success. As soon as I felt she was going to nip I used to lift her top lip with my little finger to stop the latch and try to make her giggle.

Hey Anna ;))) xxxx It is wonderful that your friend id pregnant at 43. I have a few friends at that age waiting for a miracle too. And I am oficially 40 from this July :)))

AFM: Shirin woke up and than fell asleep on my lap while eating breakfast. Hahahaha. She must be going through a growing phase. She also managed to hum the whole of ABCD song this morning. She can't talk yet but can hum :0. What sort of words do they need to speak at 18 months? `she has a lot of baby words 'Dutdut" for car, 'neigh neigh' for a horse but not complete words.

that's all for now. can't type anymore with one hand while holding sleeping shirin on the other. she looks so cute that i don't have the heart to let her in her bed :)


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Skye the non stress test is when they put a monitor on the belly to make sure baby is ok and moving like they are supposed to. It takes about 40-45 min. Sometimes longer if baby isn't moving enough for them. I'm having another girl and had to have a csection because the last one was csection and the way they cut me means they have to do it again. Csection is scheduled to happen in exactly 14 days from today!!! Sept 4. However I have be conscious of any contractions/ Braxton hicks or real. They don't want me going into labor as my scar from my first csection could rupture. 

So cute about Shirin falling asleep while eating. 

Chris- glad that Sophie had a great bday weekend despite the family drama. 

Hope everyone is having a good week. I'm trying to prepare for baby. Katelynhad a slight fever yesterday but is fine today. I think the rest of her molars are coming in. I just love watching her play and discover stuff.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!!

Beth, how ya doing girlie?? People seem to respond to MCs differently. I never realized the emotional impact of a MC until I came to this site. I'm so sorry your mom was so insensitive. Many many hugs!! Family drama seems to be the theme here lately. So hard dealing with family. Know I'm thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs your way.

Chris, ohh my poor sweet bump budy. I'm so sorry Sophie's birthday was so drama filled. Sounds like she had a blast and the party with frinds and other toddlers sounds just perfect. As forget family drama, I am so sorry. Can you tell DH that you need some space from them? Maybe dinner every other Sunday? He should understand and be sensitive to it, but we all know how men can be a little obtuse. As for counseling, I think it's a great idea, even if you only got for a little. We all need help at some time or another and if you don't have any family near by, then a counselor may be just the ticket. I wish I could reach through this computer and give you a ginormous hug!! All will be ok, deep breaths. 

Skye, don't worry about Shrin's vocabulary, at 18 months, Jo was very similar and I kinda freaked out, but now she is amazing. At least one new word a day if not two. It's crazy how the speach thing comes on so fast. 

Angela, how are you doing? Are you getting outside with the boys? Going for walks? From the customers I've had in my store they've said Georgia is having an unusually cool summer. Hope that means you've been able to enjoy it. How are the boys? How's Reece's speach coming along? Lots of hugs!!

Steph, just two weeks!!! I am so excited for you!!! So nice of friends and co-workers to give you baby showers. Speaking of . . . Woohoooo!! Maternity leave!!! That's such a nice thing to be on, so glad you've got a little time to get things prepared. How's Katelyn today? Feeling better? Any fever?? 

AFM, not much to tell. Crazy week with a big bike race in town, but it was terrible business wise. Still a fun event. DH is sick (again). It's his stomach. And he always gets the same thing. I'm starting to wonder if he has an ulcer, or is having some reaction to the chemicals he works with. Or if he has some kind of parasite . I'd also like him to get tested for a wheat allergy. I am sorry he's sick but in true male fashion he's the biggest baby. Thing is I already have one baby to take care of. I don't think he realizes that when he's down and out it doubles my work load with Jo. He might as well be out of town. 

Anyway went for a run yesterday and the sweetest dog followed us home. He also almost got hit by a car. When we got back to my house I tracked down his owner through his registration tags. His owner was so nice, he bought me A bottle of wine for taking good care of his dog. I would have kept this dog he was so awesome, but alas knew that a dog that awesome had to have a good home and would have been missed. 

Other than that Jo is two soon and we're going to the zoo. She's crazy these days and like I said a new word every day. It's really fun to watch her grow at such a crazy rate. We're still working on potty training and she's doing awesome, but we haven't committed to it fully just quite yet. I'm afraid to push her too fast, don't want it to backfire and she loose interest. 

Hugs to all!!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

... I use the word "awesome" too many times for someone who is 41 years old. Promise to expand my vocabulary next post!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

pablo797 said:


> ... I use the word "awesome" too many times for someone who is 41 years old. Promise to expand my vocabulary next post!!

:rofl: I think I use awesome quite often too. Dont change!!!

Thanks so much for the virtual hugs. They're not sooooo bad, I just get really worked up sometimes. Sigh. I have asked DH many times before about going over less and he always says I don't have to go, but basically he'd still go and take Sophie with him :dohh: I don't want to sit at home alone! :coffee: Men just don't get it!

Sorry your DH is sick. Why are all men such babies???? Good luck getting him tested. I can't get DH to go to the doctor :wacko: Soooo responsible. 

So sweet how you rescued that dog! What kind of dog was he?

YAY for mat leave Steph!! How much time will you have off?

Skye- Shirin sounds so adorable falling asleep on your lap. It's moments like that we must cherish. I can't remember how much Sophie spoke at 18mo but I wouldn't worry. Like Anna said, when it happens, it happens so fast!! Sophie will formulate sentances now with words I didn't even know she knew!

I'm 8DPO today girlies. Fingers crossed! Short LP so AF is due Monday........ Hopefully that darn witch will stay away! Been feeling very nauseous which I know is really premature, but I felt like this with Sophie. I am also still SO bloated. I had a friggin third person now offer me a seat on the bus yesterday!! For goodness sake, I am NOT fat. I better focus more on my posture. My back has been killing me though.......


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

sorry I went MIA, but, you know. Been a little tough. Found a sweet quote that has helped me a bit:
An angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth, and whispered as she closed the book 'too beautiful for Earth'

anyway, been a confusing time too. I called the OB and spoke to another nurse, very nice. She said they do not test for progesterone levels until the 2nd miscarriage and they do not count CP's as full miscarriages. I kinda blew up. I said, how can you let people go through this multiple times before you check off the damn box at the test? And, excuse me, a CP is still a loss. Then I kinda fibbed (oops) and said that my sister had 3 MC's (that is actually true) and she had low progesterone (that I fibbed). I got them to agree to test me next positive. progress.
Then I called them back another day because I was still feeling nauseous and wicked hot. I said, if my number was 17, why am I still feeling this way a week after? shouldn't it have been done with? And I got a positive HPT test. they said, oh it takes a while for the hormones to leave the body. Which I get, but with a level of 17, come on! She said, well, tell me about the bleeding, and I said surprisingly it was light and only 3 days or so, when AF is usually 6 for me. HMMM, come in on Monday (this one coming up) rather than Wed for another blood test. Gee, thanks for the 2 whole days sooner. 
So ok, we are coping and are OK. and decided to go again straight into this month. So out of habit, I start OPK testing on day 7, one week after I started bleeding. Negative, figured as much. I always always O between CD 13 and 15, even after the MMC and DNC. So then CD 8, I get a positive OPK. WTH? I never get it this early. So I took a HPT test, also positive. CD 9, both tests positive. CD 10 (today), both tests positive. WHAT is going on here. How can I have this much hormone still in me? Now I feel kinda full and heavy lower belly, kinda like AF is coming. I'm so tired. What is this? I go Monday for another blood test to be sure it is going back to 0 (they say they consider a level of 2 to be not pg). I know many people's cycles get messed up with MC's but I hadn't experienced this before, even with the last MMC. 

I will respond proper later. Thank you everyone, for checking in on me. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Is there a chance that you are still pregnant??? With my chemical I bled HEAVILY and the cramping was quite excrutiating. I don't know what to tell you, other than time to go back to the doctor. :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Charlie thinks I am, but I can't let myself think that way until I get the blood test numbers Monday. I'm trying to tell us that the hormones are running rampart in me, but it's just so weird! 

ps, good luck to you on 8DPO!


----------



## rottpaw

Beth I'm with Chris - maybe, just maybe??? Will be checking Monday to see how it goes sweetie! Hugs and prayers! 

Chris. Praying for your test too love! 

Thanks girls for asking about us - promisse an update soon. Am sick SGAIN, another frigging cold. Three of us have it. Bleh!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth please keep us posted on how your dr visit goes. I will be thinking of you. 

Angela sorry to that you are once again sick. I'm sure the weather being so bizarre for GA this summer has everything to do with it. Hope you feel better soon. 

Chris fingers crossed for you!!

Anna your hubby may have an ulcer. Is he good about going to the dr? I know if I don't make the appointments for dr or dentist then mine won't go. Kudos to you on the dog rescue. I'm always concerned about stray dogs when I take Katie out on walks only because you never know. Also even though we are in a residential area depending on the time of day there are coyotes too. Glad that it turned out well and you got a bottle of wine out of the deal lol!!

AFM I am officially 9months today. I made it 36 weeks. 1 week and 3 days left until my csection. This is all new for me since with the last pregnancy I only made it to 29 weeks so everything is new. Katelyn is doing great and I'm shocked by all the songs she knows and can sing entirely. We are planning on going to church and then hanging in the pool most of the day on and blowing bubbles which she is a pro at lol. 

Anyway, just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing. Been a quiet weekend on the thread. Hope everyone else is doing well. Miss you ladies!!!

Hugs,
Steph

PS my daughter wants to watch Mary Poppins everday!


----------



## newmarriedgal

thanks ladies,

day 5 of straight positive OPK and HPT test. I don't know what to think. when I go in for the blood test tomorrow I will speak with a nurse too.

Chris - how you doing? When are you going to test? Thinking of you and wishing you luck!

Angela - sorry about being sick, that stinks! :( thinking of you!

Steph - SO happy for you on making it to 36 weeks so far! YAY! I'm sorry if this was already asked, but do you have a name picked out? So happy you will be seeing your brand new cuddly baby girl! xoxo and great about Katelyn singing! I know Poppy will speak eventually!

Anna - sorry about DH being sick (I swear they take a class on being big man-babies) but hurray on the dog-rescue AND the zoo! We are trying to get to a small zoo here soon. I'm so glad her speech is coming along so well too, gives me hope not to worry! I think you are taking the potty training in the right direction, let her guide right now. You are such a good momma! hugs to you, my friend. 

I have to dash, hi to the other ladies, I am still just freaking out but trying to be calm - it's not a pretty site, lol. Will be sure to post the results on tuesday. I'm having cramps and feel blah, and sure it is just the remaining hormones. what a week.

love to all,
b


----------



## pablo797

Ok Monday morning and a lot going on!!!!

Beth, I'm cautiously optimistic?? I'd be EXACTLY the same way if I was in your shoes, afraid to be happy. So I will wait anxiously to hear from you later today on how the doctor goes. And so what if you fibbed with the doctor. I think you made a very valid point, and how insensitive to not consider chemicals real MCs. Someone once posted on another thread this quote from a nurse who dealt with patients with MCs. I'm paraphrasing here, but she said , we're supposed to believe Leonardo fell completely in love with kate Winslet in three hours in the movie titanic, but were not supposed to feel attached to a pregnancy??? WTF. I may not have quoted even remotely correctly, but the point remains, people just don't get it. Fingers crossed and much love and hugs!!

Angela, so sorry you're sick again. And the boys too! Just never ends does it? Hope you get better soon! Hugs, hugs, hugs,

Chris, when do u test??? Fingers crossed!!! How goes the family struggle? It would be nice if your DH Stood by you on limiting family time. If he and Sophie go, but you don't, it will just make you look bad. And probably cause further rifts. Lots of hugs.

Steph, can't believe it's getting so close!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Love that katlyn is singing!! I sing to Jo all the time but she doesn't seem to pick up on it. She likes the songs and music, but has yet to sing a note. Ah well. Hang in there. How goes the prepping for baby? Feeling ready??

AFM, well it's official I'm a bitch. Finally got DH To doctor (I made the appointment) and he has a prostate infection. So now he's on heavy duty antibiotics, and is feeling much better. That's the good news. Bad news, doctor thinks he might also have an appendix that's ready to burst. So they're trying to figure out if he should go get a cat scan today or not. Of course he has no insurance, so it's put of pocket, but better to know now than have it burst on the job site or something and then it's an emergency surgery. Soooo, waiting to hear what the verdict is. Other than that had a good weekend, lots of walks and park time. 

Ohh I booked my girls trip flight!!!! I'm flying into Orange County airport on Friday morning the first of November. Steph, if I can swing it I'd love to see you, new baby, Katelyn. But I know you will be busy, so if it works out, it works out. Don't know if I'll have a car or not. However I am very excited, mama needs a break. 

Ok, I'll be checking back in to see how test results go . . . :hugs::hugs:
Anna


----------



## pablo797

On lunch break, checking in...


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi girls,

blood taken this morning. I spoke with one of the nurses that I like there - told her everything, all symptoms, positive tests (still positive this morning). Her jaw dropped open and she said: get in there and get that blood test Right Now!! I said, do you think...... and she said, stranger things have happened, so get the test and we will figure it out. I asked about the progesterone and she is having that tested too. phew. will find out tomorrow, hopefully in the AM. I am freaking out, because what if it's not pg but something really bad - what else could make me hot/dizzy/nauseous? Ovarian cysts? worse?

one more day - Going to crochet this afternoon and take my mind off things. And watch little poppy play, that always helps.

thanks for checking in on me. I'm going to go throw up now.


----------



## pablo797

:hugs:Beth,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Beth honey huge hugs!!! I'm so MAD at your clinic FOR you - my clinic turned numbers around in about two hours. Grrrrrrrr on your behalf!!!!! Jeez. i cannot believe it takes a whole day there!! im still praying for a miracle baby hon!! your symptoms sure sound pregnant to me! I'll be checking in tomorrow and thinking of you sweetheart!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

called them this morning - she said they don't have the results yet. She is going to call the lab and get them and have someone call me.

naturally, my first thought was: it's a bad number so they are waiting for a nurse to come in to call me.....

Figure one in four things can happen:
1. not pg and something else is wrong
2. pg but will go the same as Cookie - the MMC
3. pg but something is wrong with the baby 
4. pg and fine

I swear I'm losing it.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Beth sweetie keep the faith. No matter what the outcome we are here for you. I think we are all anxiously awaiting the results. I'm with Angela in that it takes them too long at your facility. Aaarrggh 

Hugs to you!!!


----------



## pablo797

Beth, fingers crossed its good news, but like Steph said, no matter the outcome we're here!!! Lots of hugs and sticky bean vibes.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thank you all.

I just called them again, figured I get them before lunch.....the receptionist said that it is still with the nurse practitioner for review. I said, is there something wrong? she said, no, I just can't give out the number until she reviews it - she'll call you later.

I'm beside myself right now. They don't understand that while it is everyday to them, my world has stopped until I know what is going on!!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

sorry for making this thread all about me lately.

nurse practitioner just called me. number isn't good. Only at 76. :( She said, hmm, maybe we should just wait another week and see??? I said NO. then I asked how my progesterone was and she said it was a bit low, so I'm going in for an ultrasound today or tomorrow (they will call me back to schedule) and repeat the blood tomorrow and see where we are. She said the US will help and see if they can see something, then with the blood test, they may put me on something - but no point if nothing is there. I told her that was unkind and I was freaking out, so the sooner I figure this out the better. 
Hoping it will be today. I'll keep you posted. xoxo

update - ultrasound tomorrow morning at 10:30am, then redo blood test. :(


----------



## Purpleplum

Hi Ladies,

So sorry I've been out of touch. I've typed two long replies in the last week and somehow they got deleted before I posted. Argh!

Beth - hang in there, girl! I'm thinking about you.

Anna - sorry to hear DH has an infection. Hope it heals soon so you get a break :) Have you been running or riding lately?

Angela - hope you all feel better. I feel like I've been on the verge of getting sick this entire summer. I'm guessing it has a lot to with a lack of sleep. How are the kiddos? Are you still nursing? Cole is six months today and I'm trying to go as long as I can but this pumping thing is getting so hard.

Steph - glad your third trimester is going so well! I really liked having my scheduled c-sections (I had to have one with both kids due to a prior surgery). So are you already to go? 

AFM - still super busy with work, commute, kiddos, etc. Cole is doing great. He is sleeping through the night and we started him on solids last month. And let me tell you he LOVES his solids. It's so cute when he opens his mouth for more - he looks like a little bird. Violet is doing well. She is eating a ton now that she is not drinking as much milk. We stopped giving her a bottle when she turned two a few weeks ago and told her she needed to drink milk out of her sippy cup. Well, she absolutely refuses to drink milk out of anything other than a bottle so we give her one bottle in the morning to make sure she gets some but that is it. Now she doesn't ask for it anymore which is a miracle, really. Before she could drink milk all day!

We have our house on the market. There is a lot above us that we really like and the owners will give us a deal on it. Just need to selll our house first. We had a showing on Sunday and the couple stayed there for over an hour. They want more information so we shall see. They said our price was "ambitious" but we are not too worried as other potential buyers thought our price was fair. 

What is everyone doing for the holiday weekend?

I will write more soon.

Hugs to all!

Jamie


----------



## pablo797

Checking back in...

OMG! Beth I am so sorry for the run around. I would be a wreck too, lots of love and fingers crossed. You'd think the number would be lower than the original 17. I'm very confused. Lots of hugs and do something to take your mind of, maybe a walk? I'll be checking lots tomorrow.

Jamie, good to hear from you and I hate it when I loose posts!! Anyway thanks for asking I have been running lately. Had a great one this morning, i ran up a hill I ushually have to walk at least part way. Today I ran the whole way, it's a small accomplishment, but a good one. And then Jo and I jumped on the bike and road to Lowes for a new garden hose. So yes I've been running and biking, but always with a little tag along. Question for you, Jo is exactly like violet, she LOVES her bottle and I'm not sure how to get rid of it. We're down to just using it to put her down, but man when she wants it, she wants it. I think we might have to go cold turkey. Any advice??

Steph, how ya feeling??

Angela, any better??

AFM, We had a Good morning, After Lowes, we rode straight to the park and Jo got to play for an hour. Then off to my parents house for lunch and now I'm at work. Bad news, driving to my parent's house my clutch felt funny, and it's been on its last leg. So I kinda freaked out because with Jo's medical bills I really don't have the $$ right now for anything. So I took it to our mechanic who took it for a test drive and he was awesome!! Said i have at least a couple of months. Couple of years would have been better, but I can save and have at least most of it by the time it really goes. Whew!!! On a frustrated note, when I called DH all he said was, "told you so". Seriously?? Thanks that really helps. Ugh! :growlmad:

Ok, hope everyone has a good day.
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Purpleplum

Anna - yep, Violet and Jo are the exact same. Violet would go through so much milk it was ridiculous and would freak out if she didn't get the bottle. So on her birthday we told her that bottles were for babies and that she now had to drink her milk out of a sippy cup. She lost of it, of course, and just plain refused. Since we did want her to have some milk, we broke down and started giving her a morning bottle, but that is it. Not sure what the plan is to get rid of the morning bottle LOL. We are also trying to get rid of the binky/pacifier. It's hard with Cole because he obviously drinks from a bottle and likes the binky so she regressed a bit. So, I don't really have any advice :) I bought several new and different sippy cups and thought she might cave and use one of them. No dice. 

That is great you are still running and getting on the bike. DP and I went for road bike road the other weekend and it was great but that is about it. I'm still running on the weekends but I'm slow. Too many darn hills!

Is Jo still into her Strider? We took Violet down the local skate park and she was cruising around with all the boys. It was really cute. Then she decided to go down one of those steep slopes. I couldn't believe she did it. I went to stop her but didn't have enough time. She rode down it without falling belive it or not, but boy her eyes were so big once she realized what she got herself into. Wish we could have caught it on video!


----------



## pablo797

You know Jo is a little scared of her strider. She gets on it a bit here and there, but not a ton yet. I don't think she gets the coasting thing. I LOVE that she was in the skate park!!! Go girl!! As for milk, I know, we can go through half a gallon a day, and with organic milk that adds up!! 

Go you and getting out on the road bike. I love my road bike, but it doesn't have the granny gears I need sometimes pulling Jo up hills, plus it's n


----------



## pablo797

Crap, typing on phone...anyhoo, good luck with running and house! Fingers you get those buyers!!!


----------



## Purpleplum

Oh yeah, we have spent a fortune on organic milk. Violet would also go through a half gallon a day. I'm so glad she cut back - we are saving money on milk and on diapers lol.


----------



## skye2010

Woow Beth. i am really confused too. It is a good thing that the numbers rose. But why so slow. Pls update as soon as u know. Really hoping that there is another teeny beany in there xxx


----------



## skye2010

Purpleplum, u could add a little honey or nesquick in her milk to see if she take it from a sippy cup. It worked the magic for my girl :)))


----------



## skye2010

I had my embryo transfer on Saturday. No pregnancy symtomps at all but stuck with the killer progestrone injections as well. I do them from the leg and I feel like I've been kicked by a donkey on each leg every morning. I have to stick these 10 cm needles every night untill the 3rd :(


----------



## Purpleplum

Thanks for the tip, Skye! I will try it. Hope you have a sticky bean. Ouch on the progesterone injections! 

Beth - still thinking of you. Hang in there . . .


----------



## newmarriedgal

Had the ultrasound today - no baby in there. They did see a hemorrhagic cyst. Also had my blood test redone, they put a rush on it to get results today as they said if the number is going up even a bit, could be ectopic.
My OB is going to call me later on today with the results and the next steps.
I'm exhausted and upset.
I'll update when I hear more.


----------



## Purpleplum

So sorry, Beth. My heart goes out to you. I can't imagine how incredibly confusing, frustrating, and just plain hard this must be. Keep us posted.


----------



## pablo797

Oh Beth I am so sorry.. What a miserable emotional roller coaster. Lots and lots of hugs!! 

Skye, fingers crossed and sorry for shots, ouch!!

Will check back in soon...


----------



## newmarriedgal

miserable, indeed. I'm totally wiped out emotionally.

The number went down to 47, so that is a good thing (even in the midst of a bad thing), which means no ectopic. She expects a period soon. There was no sac or anything indicating pregnancy in the uterus, except the cyst. She explained that the cyst (on the right side) is basically holding all the hormones and giving the numbers. And that the egg was released from that side and developed into the cyst. That will go away when period is over (should anyways). 

Glad I can do this naturally, and then we need to wait one full cycle and try again if we want. I just want to get through this. Pressure and slight cramping now. Hoping this is over soon as I'm terrified something will go wrong like last time (even though it can't - there is nothing in there except the cyst to make it as bad as last time, but your brain goes to dark places sometimes).

thank you all for being right here with me through this horrible experience. I hope I am meant to have more than one child, but if not, I have a great little guy. I'm going to have a drink, some chocolate, and take some time for me in the next few days. I sincerely send baby dust to those who want it, and hoping for Chris and Skye. 

much love!


----------



## rottpaw

I'm SO sorry girls, I've meant to check in more but it's been a couple crazy days here. I got the horrid cold hubby had and now have an infection/pneumonia in my chest, so started an antibiotic today, felt like death today but will turn the corner quickly with meds. Thank God for antibiotics! Also had to take poor reece to dr today bc he is apparently having a reaction to the dairy in his formula (with such an increase in his dairy intake since I quit nursing). Poor baby has dire rears, diaper and yeast rash from hell and we have been dealing w that too the last couple days. Oy. So so sorry and I will catch up soon, promise! 

I've only seen Beth's news and Skye's post so far, so I am sending hugs and prayers to EVERYONE and will catch up ASAP. 

Love you girls! <3


----------



## skye2010

Pheew Beth, so glad u didnt have an ectopi which would have been very complicated. Hugs

Angela, you sound really rough. Poor u. Anybody helping at all? Cause your husband is also ill right?


----------



## pablo797

Beth,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Angela, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Skye, :hugs::flower::flower:

Hope everyone has a better day today.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Just wanted to say Happy Labor Day!!! I got two more days!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Whoop! Whoop!! You excited???? :D


----------



## rottpaw

So excited Steph!! Praying all goes smoothly!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Yeah and a bit nervous about the procedure. I stopped taking the baby aspirin and now my BP is starting to elevate. I have an appt today. Just want to be able to go home and come back in the morning as planned.


----------



## Purpleplum

Good luck, Steph! Hopefully you made it home before the big day. I ended up having to go in the night before my scheduled c-section because I started to go into pre-labor and I live an hour from the hospital in Portland. The big downer was that I work in Portland so I just got home, ate dinner, got ready for bed, and then had to turn around and get in the car again. I had the surgery at the scehduled time but I didn't get any sleep that night at the hospital. Too many people checking in!


----------



## pablo797

Ok, no word from Steph, checking in. . .

Tomorrow is the scheduled big day!! Lots and lots of hugs!!! Thinking of you and hope everything goes smoothly!!
:pink::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else. Not much to tell here. Worked a ton over Labor Day, but now it's quiet and I can check in with you lovely ladies. Working tomorrow, then off on Thursday for Jo's birthday. She had her two year check-up and all is good. She's grown but her weight has stayed the same. However she's still healthy. All I can ask for. 

Have a good week!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All I made it out of the drs office. The dr wasn't too concerned about the BP. They an scheduled me for earlier in the morning because the person who was supposed to delivery had her baby early so I now have her slot. So instead of 130 I'm now scheduled for 1030. 

My mom and stepdad arrived a few hours ago and katelyn has been having a blast playing with my mom. I will try to keep everyone posted tomorrow and send photos. 

Hugs to everyone can't believe it is happening tomorrow!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:yipee: I am sooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking of you and hope all goes perfectly! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Yayyyyyy!!! So excited for you Steph!! Praying and thinking of you today!!


----------



## pablo797

Woohoo!!!!! Can't wait for another new baby!!! Good luck girlie!! 

Wil be waiting patiently for photos and news you and babe are well. 

Hugs! 
Anna


----------



## Purpleplum

Will be thinking about you, Steph!

Hugs, 
Jamie


----------



## MissMuffet08

At the hospital.


----------



## svetayasofiya

:thumbup:


----------



## newmarriedgal

checking in to see how Steph is! Hope too see a pic soon, love and prayers to her!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hey, you had the baby 3 hrs ago! Get online!!!! :haha: :rofl: Hoping everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Praying all went well! Been thinking about you and watching for updates!


----------



## rottpaw

Good morning girls!! i just heard from Steph! Madelyn Faith was born at 12:11pm sept 4.**5lbs14 oz. 18.7 inches. I will have to upload a pic when I'm at my desktop - perhaps Steph can add one from her phone but mine won't :-( sorry about no pic but at least there is news! :happydance:


----------



## svetayasofiya

YAY!!! Congrats Steph! Thanks so much for the update Angela!!!! Love the name! So beautiful. She's a teeny little baby. Can't wait to see pictures! :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

YAAAAY Steph. Congratulations. Great news on your beautiful Madelyn Faith joining us. :)))) Hope you are both doing well. xxxx


----------



## Purpleplum

Congratulations Steph to you and your family! I love the name. Hope all went well with the surgery. 

Angela - thanks for letting us know! 

Jamie


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies. Madelyn and I are now home. We were discharged yesterday. Katelyn loves her baby sister and has so far been good. I have trying make sure I include her when I am feeding or changing Madelyn. I will try and post some photos tomorrow. I had crappy wifi at the hospital.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awww welcome home! Can't wait to see pictures of your new beauty. :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi girls!!! Well, I guess it's time for an update... I have been laying low in fear of being insensitive to Beth with everything she is going through, but I know she'll be happy for me so it's time to tell you girls- I am pregnant!!! I am 6 weeks along actually. Just staying very cautious given my chemical last month, but went in for bloods at 4 weeks and 48 hours later and everything was doubling as it should be. I am trying to be hopeful yet realistic too, if that makes any sense. :D Sometimes it still doesn't feel real because we'd been trying for so long!! 7 unsuccessful cycles, then after a 2 cycle break, I fall pregnant accidentally, only to lose that at 5 weeks. Then first month actively trying, here we are again. It feels meant to be. I sure hope so. So my EDD is May 5th, Cinco de Mayo :haha: 

Skye- how did your transfer go???? You should know by now right? FX'd for you :dust:

Hope everyone had a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Woohoo!!!!! Congrats Chris you and baby will be in my prayers. So happy for you


----------



## newmarriedgal

OVER THE MOON HAPPY FOR YOU, CHRIS!!!!!! TRULY!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxo

Please don't anyone walk on eggshells around me, I am truly coping well and am ok. the MC is almost over (started last week), so we are on are way to moving forward.

Steph - Love to you and your girls!!!! Love the name and am so glad you are doing well and at home.

ok, have to get back to what I was caught up in, I just wanted to send Chris many many hugs. :) :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Thx girls! :hugs: Beth. No eggshells, just wanted to wait a bit. :hugs: MC are hard and as happy as we can be for others, sometimes we just don't want to hear it, you know? That's all.


----------



## rottpaw

Welcome home Steph, and many apologies for my not getting sweet Madelyn's pics up here before you have to do it yourself! Worst friend ever! :blush: :nope: I am truly sorry... It has just been one thing after another here. I just got home from urgent care a while ago with Reece (hives) who now has a confirmed dairy allergy. Lord help me! 

Chris, I am SO excitd for you!!, 

Hugs to ALL and I'm so sorry I'm sO scarce. Crazy here but we are hanging in!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thanks Chris. Friends care about what others are feeling so I'm happy to call you all friends. But I am very happy for you! The MC started last week, one day after sweet Madelyn was born and I didn't want to bring the board down by letting you all know I started bleeding when we all should be celebrating little Madelyn. 

We are doing good though, it just capped off a totally crappy weekend where we went to Mystic CT and it was NOT a happy time during most of that time. We had requested a rollaway crib, which he stayed in no problem the previous month, but when we got there, they only had a pack n play. I thought: And it begins. He HATES those things so much. But we kept to routines and out him to bed that night. Started screaming as I was laying him down! Screamed for over an hour, we went in a few times but he was miserable. finally fell asleep, and we went to bed a little after (it was a suite, so we could close him in the bedroom), and when we walked in the room , it smelled terrible - turns out he threw up badly ALL over himself, the sheet, everything. But he was asleep in it, ugh. We had to wake him up, change him and clean him and he was scared and crying, poor thing. Smelled so bad I thought I was going to get sick. ugh, it was all over his and stuck to his head!!!! :( So we thought we would put him in our bed, which we've never done. He settled down and fell asleep and slept for ONE HOUR before wanting to roll over on me (he's a very restless sleeper) and woke up. No crying, just wanted to touch our faces and lazily kick his foot on me. tried to get him to sleep, not happening. after an hour, I gave up and was so frustrated, I changed the pack n play sheet and we put him back in. He cried for about 15 minutes but fell asleep with no throwing up. 
Next morning, all was fine. We let him run up and down the hall and have fun. Went to the elevator, he was feeling the door like the day before but when it opened, he stuck his hand at the edge and it got caught IN the door opening. I thought I was going to cry. Charlie yanked his hand out, no harm done. sigh. We get to the aquarium, everyone and their brother was there because it was raining. We managed to have a little fun but when we were leaving, massive thunder and lightning storm. He HATES getting wet in the rain, cries hysterically. Rest of the day ok, tired. Next day, we go to the seaport, rain held off for a while, then downpour with thunderstorms. We gave up. it was our last day anyway, so we just started driving home. On the way home, we could tell he got sick with a cold. GREAT. Luckily, no problem sleeping that night, but has a terrible cold, gave it to me, I now have bronchitis. MC started a few days after we got home. Lots of pressure/cramping on the trip too, but I'm doing ok. Almost over. 

We declared we are NEVER going away again. 

The Dr said to wait a full cycle but who knows, we just may have a practice month. We have been going stir crazy as we stopped all fun activities before the second blood test, so we are going on three weeks now and we are going crazy, lol!!!

have to run, love to you all...

b


----------



## Purpleplum

Hi Ladies!

Steph - welcome home! I bet Katelyn will be your little helper. I know that Violet loves doing little "errands" to help me out - whether it's giving Cole his pacifier, getting a diaper, wipe, whatever, it really does help. She can now give Cole a bottle (with a little oversight LOL). So glad you are all healthy and happy.

Chris - congratulations!! How exciting. I hope your first trimester goes smoothly and you don't experience any morning sickness. When do you go in for your first ultrasound?

Angela - poor Reece (and you)! So he has a dairy allergy? What did he have to eat? If he is on formula with cow's milk does that not trigger it? Just curious. Cole has been eating solids for the last month and so far so good. I started supplementing with formula and he seems to be doing fine with it. I'm still pumping/nursing three times a day but am winding down now that I know I'm past the six month mark. I want to keep going but I'm also getting lazy about pumping while at work. Hope you and the family are hanging in there. 

And Beth - poor girl! Sounds like a rough weekend. By the way, all I can think about is pizza now that you mentioned Mystic, CT. I think I've seen the movie Mystic Pizza one too many times :) Traveling with little ones is tough and a lot of work. We went to visit DP's father the other weekend and I almost lost it a few times. Six hour drive with two kids with one crying most of the time (Cole hates being in the car). Stayed at a friend's place the first night and his dad's house the second night. Packing and repacking two pack-n-plays, food, milk, diapers, etc. You know the drill. I'm glad we went but I'm not doing it again for a while. Hang in there. And take it easy . . . you need a break. 

Anna - how's it going?

AFM - we had a nice weekend at home. Took Violet to her first gymnastics class on Saturday. It was great to see all the kids running around. She just loved it. Also took her to the local Huckleberry festival. Then on Sunday I made a bunch of baby food which should last a few weeks (I hope), did laundry, etc. All the exciting stuff. Yesterday I started calling preschools for next year. It's amazing how quickly they fill up. There is one that is a few blocks from our house. I sooo want her to go there! Just need to get through the application process which is a bit ridiculous, especially since we live in a such a small town. We shall see. Other than that, back to the usual work week. Blah.

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Jamie


----------



## pablo797

Hello all!!

Sorry to have been MIA. I have been checking in regularly.

Steph, congrats!!! I am over the moon :cloud9: for you and love the name Madelyn. So happy you are both healthy and home safe. Huge hugs!!!!:hugs::hugs:

Chris, woohoo!! Fingers crossed all goes smoothly this time around. How are you feeling? Any morning sickness?? So excited for your BFP!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Beth, I am so sorry for such a miserable weekend on all fronts. Traveling with little ones can be trying dealing with strange beds, puke,etc...ugh!:nope::nope: Remember our Mexico trip?? So I feel your pain. I'm sorry the aquarium wasn't a hit. I have been thinking of taking Jo to one, but wonder if she's too little. Lots of hugs, hope everyone feel better soon!! 

Angela, dairy allergy?? Even breast milk? That may sound like a stupid question, but I know you've been breast feeding. Hope you are all getting better and hugs to Reece. 

Skye, how are you?? Any news on the transfer?

Plum, how are things? Sounds like you had a good productive weekend. Good luck with pre-school. I know what you mean about applications, ridiculous!! Hope you've had time for a run. I am making promises to myself to get better about going more regularly. Always so hard.

AFM, well lets see.... Jo had a great birthday, zoo was lots of fun and she loved it! We're up-dating the bathroom and that project is almost finished, thank goodness, hate the mess. Finished our applications for daycare scholarship, seriously by the time it was all done, probably 30-40 pages of paperwork. Such a pain. Good thing is they have said they'll take into account our medical bills from Jo's surgery. Fingers crossed. Other than that laying low. Not as much camping this year due to DH trying to get in as much work as possible before the snow flies. We've had tons of rain here and as it is September, snow is immenent. I know most of the country is in a heat wave, just hope the real heavy duty snow holds off until late October. Other than that getting excited for lake Powell in a few weeks, then girls trip. Steph, how close are you to Seal Beach? That's where we're going. I'd love to pop by and see you, let me know if this is even a remote possibility, I know the LA area is huge. Other than that not much to tell. Working, trying to loose a few more pounds ( gained some back) :dohh: and just getting through one day at a time. 

Hugs to all!!


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls I sat down to get in a few words in a few times always at the tail end of my 2hr-baby sleep-break and she woke up half way :))

First things first

Steph, PHOTOS PLEAAASE ;)))) Sooo excited can't wait to see her? How are you coping with the csection hon. Must be difficult having 2 while your tummy is hurting. You can't lift Katelyn right? How's little Madelyn? Is she an easy going baby? I bet she is gorgeous. Who does she look like? Is any family helping at the moment or do you have any other help than hubby? Lot's of little kisses for little baby Madelyn :)))

Angela how did the dr find out it was dairy allergy? Might be a naive thing to ask but would he grow out of it or would the dairy allergy pills work for him? Dairy allergy might be pain cause most of the sweets and many dishes require it (butter, creme etc). U might need to check out kosher recipes and the delis for non dairy substitutes. Bit pain in the bu... cooking for the whole family keeping nondairy.

Poor Beth. What a rough weekend that both mummy and the poor lad got sick on holiday. Traveling with a little one is always a challenge. Just running after her on holiday exhausts me cause it's an unfamiliar environment so it's hard to tell what's around the corner. A pot hole, a tantrum, an unsettled night etc. Sigh and hugs. Sounds like you might be having luck in other areas though LOL :))) Good luck hon

Anna can't believe u r already talking about the snow :)) We had such a sunny good summer here that I never want it to end. But already signs of autumn, rain rain and back to grey sky in London. 

Hey Plum? Are they going to get interviewed or is it only a matter of first come first serve basis? Our area for schools are crazy, applications as early as new born (each application has fees which sucks)+catchment area nonsense +interviews and if it doesn't happen in the interview the kids may need to sit a grueling test at 6 which is really unfair on a little kid. Some people get their 5 year olds have private tuitions already. Really crazy depending on where you live in London. Moving and house prices are completely dependent on the school's catchment areas. Complete nightmare to buy or rent as the house prices sore and the space you get shrinks in school friendly areas. Honestly I can talk for hours about this subject cause that's all everyone with kids talk about in London.

Finally last but not least YYYYAAAAAAAYYYY CHRIS :))) MMMuuah, mmmuaaah xxxxx. Congratulations :))))) That is GREAAAAAAT. And it is double great cause I am a week away from uuu :))) hahahahhahahahahahhaaaa. Yeeaaay I'm 5 weeks. We are pregnancy buddies now :)))) isn't that wonderful??? hahahahahahhaaaaaa. This made me really happy :wohoo: Good luck to both of us.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Wow Skye!!! :yipee: I am sooooooo happy to hear your transfer was successful!!!! Massive :dust: to you!!! YAYAYAYAY 

How are you feeling???


----------



## MissMuffet08

Skye!!!! Congratulations! Sweetie. So excited for you too! YAY!!!! Thanks for asking about me. I am recovering pretty well. No, I can't pick up Katelyn, though sometimes I forget and try. I am still in pain a little bit, but not too bad. My Mom is here until the 21st and then my Dad comes out sept 23rd. It is a bit hard to adjust with two. But luckily with my mom here, I can pass the baby to her and give Katelyn attention when she needs it. I still have this stupid lingering cold and it hurts like hell when I cough, but it is getting better. I will post photos soon, I just need to email them to myself from my phone and then resize them. My hubby took some great photos of Katelyn holding Madelyn and giving her kisses. Katelyn thus far has been great with her sister and tells her she loves her and always wants to hold her and give her hugs LOL. 

I will try and post them either tomorrow or Friday.

Hugs to you all!!!

Steph


----------



## Purpleplum

Congrats, Skye!!! So happy for you!!! How thrilling!

On the preschool front, most require you to schedule an observation (parents only) before you can even fill out an application. They then decide if your child is a good fit for the class, which can depend on age for some mixed classes, and then it is a first-come first-serve basis. We have application fees as well, and if your kid doesn't get in, they refund only half of your application fee, which is ridiculous. And these are small schools. It sounds much worse where you are at. It's that way in the city where I work. Total source of stress for lots of people . . .


----------



## svetayasofiya

Steph take it easy!!! Glad your parents are coming soon. Do they live far away? I saw Madelyn's picture on FB and she's sooooo yummy! Congrats again. Can't wait to see more. How is it being a mom of two? I guess this is all new for you too, having a newborn at home because Katelyn stayed in the hospital for quite awhile didn't she? How is everything going? Are you breastfeeding? If so, is it easier the 2nd time round? How is Madelyn sleeping? Sorry for all the questions :dohh: :hugs:

Purpleplum- that sounds so stressful!!! At what age do you start preschool? I am not sure how difficult it is to get into preschool here. I may just leave Sophie in daycare until kindergarten. We'll see. How old are your little ones again? 

Hope everyone else is doing good! 

Beth, how are you feeling? Have you finally gotten some action in :winkwink:

Anna- snow???? :shock:

Angela- is it a dairy allergy or milk only allergy? I had a milk allergy as a child and grew out of it, sort of..... I am not confirmed lactose intolerant, but I drink the lactose free milk and am fine. I started noticing in my late teens reactions to dairy and after years of trying this and that I just realized I am probably lactose intolerant. But I realize being lactose intolerant and having a confirmed allergy is not the same thing. What are his reactions? Sorry you have to deal with this, but at least now that you know, he'll be feeling better soon! :hugs:

Girls, I am feeling so fat today. :| This is crazy. I am getting the starts of a bump (bloat). I would say I am the same now, as I was around 10 weeks with Sophie.... :dohh:


----------



## pablo797

:hugs:Quick...:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:

Skye, so happy for you!!! Great news!! 

Steph, I too am awaiting pictures, hugs and are care of yourself!

Chris, I think you start showing earlier the second time around. Hugs and hope you are feeling well.

Beth, how are you today? Feeling better? Hugs!

Angela, how goes it, is everyone getting better? Thinking of you.

Plum, ugh! Application process sucks!! Hugs and good luck.

AFM, yep snow. Not on the ground here yet, but soon. Aspen are turning. It's raining cats and dogs, almost literally. We're a high alpine desert here and some parts of Denver/boulder got more rain in 24 hours than they get all year. If it were a few months later and it was snow they would have been buried. Hoping this means a good ski season. 

Hugs to all!!! Anna


----------



## skye2010

Hey Anna, where do u live? I hope u are not in the flooding area, it looks pretty devastating...


----------



## Purpleplum

Chris - the entry age for preschools vary - some are more daycare-type preschools and they start at 2. Some are more formal and start at 3. Since we do not need daycare, starting Violet at 3 works just fine. My daughter is 25 months and my son is almost 7 months.

FYI - I felt much bigger during my second pregnancy, but as it turns out I gained the exact same amount of weight I did with my first!

Hope you are feeling well!

Anna - I can't believe the flooding in Colorado. I've been to Lyons for the St. Vrains creek race and it's hard to imagine what it must look like right now.


----------



## pablo797

Afternoon ladies!

Thanks for asking, we are high and dry here. Well actually pretty soggy, it's been a wet summer and it's been raining a ton this lt week, but in normal amounts. Our local rivers are up, but nothing is near flooding. We are so lucky. So many are devastated in so many parts of the state. 

We had a nice mellow weekend. Watched some football, went to the park and got in a run between thunder storms. Fingers crossed we may go camping next weekend!! Hugs to all!!

Anna


----------



## skye2010

2 sacs and 2 heart beats !!! :)) I'm well spooked at the moment. :)) Will write a better update. in a couple of days...


----------



## Purpleplum

Whoa! Congratulations, Skye. That is fantastic. Can't wait to hear more.

xoxo,
Jamie


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow!!! twins!!!! :shock: Congrats Skye!!! :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Skye!!! Woohoo!!!! So excited for you!!!!!

Quick check in, baby is recovering from nasty sickness so home with her today, but it's way too quiet in the house so I'd better go investigate and make sure the doggie is ok and her room is in one piece. 

Hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Skye congrats on twins!! That is awesome!!! I had typed up a long post but lost it. I will reconstruct and post later.


----------



## pablo797

Hi all and happy weekend! 

Well we reached a new low last night. I think I mentioned Jo had been sick all last week, don't think I mentioned she threw up on me twice last week. I thought she was better so camping sounded like a good idea. Last night we pulled into camp late, got settled in, and then Jo had a coughing fit. I soon discovered the only thing worse than having your kid throw up all over you at home is having it happen while camping. Luckily we have a camper and were able to get her and I a sponge bath, but it didn't help the sheets that got all yucky. Needless to say we're back home today, camping trip cut short. 

Steph, how are you??!! Up-date us when you can. I HATE loosing posts. 

Hugs to everyone else!!! Hope everyone is well. Beth, thinking of you.

Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awwwww Anna :hugs: that is horrible!!! Poor Jo, I hope she is feeling better today. Puking is the worst. 

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone is doing well!! Skye I am dying to hear more and Steph, when you have a minute we still need details!!! 

I can't believe I am 8 weeks today! 1st tri si flying by and not at the same time if that makes any sense. :|


----------



## pablo797

Chris, congrats on 8 weeks!!! And yes it makes perfect sense that it is flying by, but not at the same time. How are you feeling? Any MS? 

Skye, I second what chris said, details!!

Steph, how goes it with two?? Lots of hugs!!

Angela, how are you sweet lady? Is everyone finally healthy?

Beth, thinking of you. I roasted another chicken last night and I think I'm finally getting the hang of it.

Plum, what's new in your world?

AFM, well woke up to snow this morning. Man our summer was short. Hopefully we'll get an Indian summer. However it makes me even more excited for our trip to Lake Powell next week. I am in charge of a dinner and am doing a large pork shoulder, pulled pork style. The only down side is its really hard to get BBQ sauce here in Colorado, so I've special order some Gates BBQ sauce on line as a special treat. It's a Kansas City company and the BBQ sauce rocks!!! Maybe a little overboard, but oh so worth it!! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!! Hugs all around!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hey ladies! 

WHEW, a lot has happened while I was away! First things first - CONGRATULATIONS Skye and Chris! THREE new littles on the way!! I am so happy for BOTH of you!! I hope you are both feeling as well as possible!! I'm sorry I am behind on reading, so everyone please forgive if I ask questions you have already answered. Skye I saw you said first scan went great, two heartbeats! :cloud9: Chris, when is your first scan? 

Steph, I am loving the pics on FB! Hang in there Mama. It does get better and less crazy, I promise! :hugs:

Beth, how are you feeling hon? How is sweet Poppy? 

Anna that SUCKS about the sickness while camping. I can definitely relate. We have had someone (often me! :growlmad:) sick in this house for 8 weeks straight now. Last round, poor Reece would cough till he gagged then projectile vomit... Good times. :nope: I am so sorry the camping had to be cut short! Hope she is feeling better! And SNOW? I am so excited (I know, i'm crazy) just that it's turning cooler here. YAY! Our leaves are starting to turn. Football is on... Sickness or not, I'm doing my :happydance:

Plum, how are you and your littles? The preschool programs you describe sound about like ours. Our specific school has a $175 registration fee that doesn't even get applied to tuition. For the birds!!! :grr:

Viv!??? Wedding? Pics? We miss you!! 

So I am sorry I have been so scarce. Literally, for 8 weeks now we have been in a cycle where one person (usually a child) in this house gets sick, then we all fall like dominoes. It's been going around, and around, and around... colds, stomach bugs and one that I swear was the flu (perfect match on symptoms... I will still get us all flu shots but now feel like it's a waste of time!) BLEHHHHHH! I am so tired of being sick!!! The girls in my Bible study group this morning literally prayed over me and my family that this sickness and all this misery will GO. We are so exhausted and run down. We've taken five rounds of antibiotics, two rounds of steroids and countless other meds all in three weeks in this house. Gimme a BREAK already!! 

Meanwhile, poor Reece suffered a 4-alarm, do-not-pass-go-just-go-to-the-emergency-room allergic reaction two weeks ago. Scared.me.to.death. It was so bad dr. gave us epi-pens. :-( We aren't sure what caused it. we initially suspected dairy formula bc of GI symptoms, which turned out to be caused by the stomach bug (the other three of us got it, but we didn't know that was coming the day the dr. switched him to soy), so put him on soy. On soy, the explosive reaction occurred and made us think it was that. Literally spent one whole day in tears bc I did not know what to feed him next and could not get dr to call me back (that's a whole other tale). fast forward a bit - Tests show mild allergies to eggs and peanuts; neither of which he had eaten. He does not appear (based on blood tests) to be allergic to dairy or soy, but out of caution we are going with the hydrolyzed formulas for now, and will retry dairy and/or soymilk at 1 year. So thankfully, the drama seems to be calming... for now. But MAN that was scary and I pray never to have to see something like that happening to one of my children again. 

Otherwise, things are well. Reece is doing great except for that incident - cruising and babbling and making us laugh daily. Ethan, I am thrilled to report, is finally TALKING!! And to OTHER PEOPLE, too!!! :haha: All the stress has caused me to lose a few more baby pounds, so I'm happy about that silver lining. All in all, I know we are very blessed and I am just thankful things seem to be calming down. I miss you girls!! 

I will try to post some new pics soon. 

Ethan seems to be loving preschool. He and Reece have both loved swimming over the summer, and we will all miss that. I think I will try to get them into some swim lessons over the winter, so they don't completely forget swimming between now and next summer. 

We are finally getting out and about more (except for recently, with all this crud). I have two different Bible studies during the week, Ethan has preschool twice a week and we have playdates and other fun things most weeks. We've formed a supper club (where four families gather once a month, enjoy a meal and let the kids run amok) and I am also doing a supper swap (once every other week or three, we all make four family-sized portions of a recipe, then swap, so we all cook once but end up with four different meals, plus leftovers in many cases). That is helping tremendously with getting dinner on the table, and I find it's not really that much harder than the batch/freezer cooking I usually do. YAY for anything that helps us eat well, faster right now! Normally, I love to cook. But right now it is just hard, with Reece literally in the ankle-hanging phase. Anyone watch Walking Dead? My husband loves that show. Anyway, we joke about how he is like a little zombie. Moves slowly, but once he gets hold of you there is no getting away! :haha:

Okay ladies. I'd better run. I'm pushing my naptime luck. Sending hugs and love and i MISS y'all!! <3


----------



## svetayasofiya

Lovely update Angela! So sorry to hear about Reece and the allergy scare! Hopefully all the sicknesses are behind you guys for awhile!
I love the meal swap. Sounds like such a great idea! Really great to hear from you. Can't wait to see pictures of the boys. xo

Anna- I can't believe you guys already have snow!!!! that's crazy. So how come it's hard to buy BBQ sauce there? I am not very picky... my favourite is Kraft. :wacko: I know, I know..... lol

AFM, MS isn't toooooo bad. I don't throw up, but I have been very nauseous on and off. I have good days and bad days, but pretty much for the last two weeks, it feels as though I've had a massive hangover everyday. Seems to be getting a bit better, either that or I am getting used to it.
I am sleeping ok. I have to pee like 3x a night though :dohh: All in all I can't really complain. I am getting quite the gut though. I really look so much more pregnant than I did last time. We told our family this past week but that's it. I think I'll have to tell my boss next week. I have my first Doctor's appt. on the 10th and then I'll have a scan a couple weeks there after around 12+ weeks. Fingers crossed there's ONE healthy bubba in there. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Thinking of you Skye!!!


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls!!

Angela, LOVE the post. Oh so scary about the allergy. Still no idea what caused it? That's always a fear of mine when we're camping. Jo will get stung by something and we'll be hours from a medical center. :nope:

I am so sorry you have all been so sick! That's just rotten. As if taking care of two young ones wasn't hard enough. On the bright side so happy to hear Reece is coming along in the talking!!! Woohoo!!! Look out, he'll probably never stop now. 

Happy it's fall in your neck of the woods, and I knew there was another football fan here. We're Penn State fans, but DH is a freak about all college football. Are you Alabama? Can't remember, someone was. We watch the pros, but college is what I truly enjoy. 

Chris, so sorry to hear about the MS, but it's also a reassuring sign I always felt. So excited. Cant believe scan is coming up soon, you'll be 12 weeks soon. And yes fingers crossed its only one. I had a girlfriend that had the surprise of her life at her 12 week scan. Added to it, they had a young baby at home, so she had three under the age of two at one point. I'm sure all will go well. How did the family take the news? Excited I'm sure. Speaking of how are family dynamics?? I've been extra sensitive to DH since your posts, trying to be sensitive to how much time we spend with my family. Hope things are going better in your world.

AFM, not much to tell. Leaving a week from today for Lake Powell. I feel like my life is always a count down to the next trip. I guess it's what motivates me. I need a light at the end of the work tunnel, something to look forward to. Anyway, gorgeous today highs in the 60s. But snow again this weekend. Blah!! 

Hugs and love!
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

You're adorable Anna. I take it, you used to spend a ton of time with your family and not his? Which is fine, really. If I had my family here I'd see them all the time, but I probably wouldn't drag DH all the time. Where as here, I feel I have to be a part of everything :wacko: 
The dynamic is fine. We have seen them less this month because each weekend seemed to have one thing or another going on. Sophie did spend the night with them a couple weekends ago for the first time ever! It went really well. I'd do it again. Problem is she's still in a crib (which I don't see as a problem!) but that means if she's at their house she's in the playpen, which she is really getting too big for. She's 3ft tall and 35lbs!!! So, with the growing of my belly as well... we're going to have to do the inevitable and put her in a big girl bed within the next month or so. I'm not going to be able to pick her up and out of the crib soon. Ahhhh I am so scared to take her crib away though. She's so happy and safe there. Any advice moms?

I totally get your need to count down to the next trip! I do stuff like that too. I think it's important in life to have things to look forward to.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies sorry I haven't written a long time. 

Chris I was huge the second time around and I seem to be bigger earlier on so it's completely normal. Breast-feeding is actually a lot easier this time around as well because I know what I'm doing and know what she supposed be doing so hopefully that's helpful to you. Yay on almost being 12 weeks I actually told my boss earlier as well because I was just so sick at work that there was no way around it. As for converting Sophie's crib into a bed katelyn loved it. I was really concerned that she wouldn't be okay with it but as soon as it went into a bed she loved it and was like oh my big girl bed. The only bad thing is that she can now get out whenever she wants so be prepared for that. 

Angela glad to hear that everybody starting to feel little bit better and I totally understand because we're going through sickness here at my house as well. i never actually got over being sick and now I'm sick again as is Katelyn and now is Madelyn poor thing. I so love your supper club and the meal swap that is really cool. I'm going to have to try to copy that somehow with some of my friends here. keep me posted and sendme some recipes of something you've done I'm really intrigued by it

Anna I can't believe snow is there already wow I guess summer is now officially over and fall is in the Colorado area or I should say winter. So sorry to hear about Jo being sick on your last camping trip. that must've been miserable for both of you. poor baby I hope she's better now. I love that you go camping a lot. I feel that I stay at home too much and should be taking katelyn out more and doing more outside stuff like camping but I'm just not a camper. My husband was the camp I'm just not the one though I try for him. 

AFM Just trying to adjust with two babies now and balance my time between both of them. My mom left on Saturday and then my dad got here on Monday so that's been nice to have help. I have a bit of the baby blues but that's normal and at least I know that it's all hormonal. Still doing a bit too much and need to be resting and recovering I keep forgetting I'm not superwoman and try to clean and do stuff that I shouldn't be at the moment. But I will say having two is a challenge and I'm just trying to get used to it hoping within the next month or so I'll have a routine down. I also apologize for not posting pictures I'm just been slacking on that. as soon as I get on my real computer I will upload some promising sorry for the delay ladies. 

Miss you all 

Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

You sound like superwoman to me Steph! :hugs:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris thank you but is so far from the truth. This morning katelyn only wanted to eat goldfish for breakfast while she watches The Little Mermaid for the umpteenth time. :-(


----------



## svetayasofiya

lol We do what we have to! Sophie zoned to Caillou this morning so I could have a shower. She does this everyday. Caillou or Petit Ours Brun. The fact that it's in French makes me feel less guilty, but tv is tv. It won't kill them! And mmmm goldfish crackers! Why wouldn't you want that for breakfast?


----------



## pablo797

LOL!! Jo sometimes lives on gold fish too!! and as far as I'm concerned all moms are super heroes!! 

Chris, hugs! So good to hear all is going well. Yes we spend a lot of time with my family, so I've been better about him sitting out some events. 

Steph, I so want pictures, but totally understand how busy you must be. Glad all is going well but so sorry you are all sick! That's just plain yucky. Lots and lots of hugs!!

AFM, I feel just plain crappy this morning, headache, nauseous. Too much wine last night. Box wine is the worst because you can't tell how much you're drinking!! I m too old to feel this badly. Anyway, self inflicted so I can't really complain. Other than that just taking it day by day! Hugs to all! 

Anna


----------



## skye2010

Hey Girls :))

Angela that allergy episode with Reece is a shocker. It really is scary to see your little one get so sick. Shirin had a febrile convulsion once and I thought she was dying. I almost lost my mind within 5 mins. How old is he now exactly? Poor little lad. A friend of mine used hydrolised formulas too and she was very happy with it. Her older one was allergic and when she had the second she just carried on using the same formula. I hope the prayers worked. U really do need a break from all the bugs. 

Hey Chris pregnanacy buddy :))) How r u doing? Sorry about the nausea. Can't remember did you have it last time too? :)) I feel just like u, not throwing up but massive headache in the afternoons. And the tummy is significantly there. The stomach muscles are just lazy this time I guess. I ordered some Trofolastin creme from ebay. Didn't have any cracks last time but the second time is more likely I think. I also already have insomnia. Do you too?
With the crib-bed transition the only one I know is my friend's boys. She got them beds that looked like cars and they loved it. There must be a girl's version of fancy beds. Or maybe some colorful themed bed linen and pillows might do the trick. I have another problem with Shirin. She wakes up 2-3 times a night and expects me to hug her back to sleep. So I end up in the spare bed half the night wide awake. Don't know how to break the habit. Must resolve before my tummy gets bigger. Any suggestions?

Anna, do you get poisonous creatures where you camp? (scorpions etc) Even in the snow??? (I might sound a bit green about wild life :) At this age it's hard to give them a sense of danger right. They just grab whatever they see. I bet she loves the camp though :)) So will you be doing walks with her? Are you going just 3 of you or do you have friends coming along too? 

Steph how's Madelyn. Is she still unwell? Is she an easy baby? How is the sleeping times with Katelyn. Do you get any resting time during the day? I remember being so tired with Shirin but I used to take a nap when she slept. With two it must be hard. Now you still have to feed and entertain Katelyn.

I love the idea of the supper club too :))) :))) Angela Recipes pls...

Better post this before my internet plays a trick on me. XXXXXX


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sorry about the hangover Anna! I feel like that everyday but without the fun :wacko:

Skye- so good to hear from you! Have you wrapped your mind around the fact that you are having twins???? Gosh, sometimes I think I am having twins too. Honestly, it's a feeling I haven't been able to shake since I got pregnant. It's because of what my Doctor said when she phoned with my betas. She said "the numbers have *more* than doubled" :wacko: I know that doesn't mean anything, but that, with the massive belly, and the nausea. I was never this sick with Sophie, but they do say every pregnancy is different. I had massive headaches and insomnia with Sophie, so far, not this time. Had some trouble sleeping a couple weeks ago, but knock on wood, all is going well now. Just the incessant nausea and my supersonic nose! All smells turn my stomach. It's really tough taking the bus home these days. 

Sophie has been terrible at night lately. She used to go to bed so well, of course she's had her phases... and now we seem to be going through another one. It's been ten days now that when we put her to bed, she stays awake and plays for upwards of an hour or more. It wouldn't bother me so much, except she calls us every 10-15min. for something or another. I try to ignore her because I know as long as I respond she'll continue, but she's clever this little girl. She starts to moan and make noises like she's hurt, so I go running, then find her smiling brightly up at me. :dohh: How am I supposed to put her in a bed when she is behaving like this? We already have the bed and the sheets. I think she'll be so excited to see the sheets, because we have a blanket that's the same (It's white with black doggies on it). Her puppy blanky she calls it. So having sheets of the same will be a great surprise for her. It's just keeping her in bed when right now... ugh

K gotta run, a colleague is here!


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!

Ohh my poor mommies that are pregnant. I'm so sorry you are feeling MS today Chris. When is your scan again? Do you know for sure you're not having twins??? 

Skye, we often camp with friends, sometime they have kids sometimes they don't. As to dangerous creatures, it's more of a danger when we camp in the desert in Utah. We have happened upon a scorpion once, a few years ago, before baby. And there are rattle snakes, although I've never seen one in camp. I am definitely more cautious when we're out there. But there are always bees and a few years back, when I was 9 months pregnant, our dog got into a fire ant nest. Blew up like a puffer fish. We gave him some Claritin and a few hours later he was much better. Poor little fur. Next week we'll be sleeping on the boat at lake Powell, but it's desert all around and snakes and scorpions are a threat, as are coyotes , so and land adventures will be closely supervised. 

Chris, when I was pregnant my nose was so sensitive, especially to chemical smells!! The bus must be torture! As for the hangover, I wish I had done something to deserve it, like a wild night out with the girls. Alas, just hanging on the couch with hubby, just didn't realize how much I was drinking. Plus AF arrived today and alcohol always affects me differently when the witch is here. But I feel much better today! 

Steph, how ya doing today sweetie?

Angela, hope you are better today too. 

Beth, thinking of you.

Plum, you too!

AFM, rain/snow today, blah!! I've officially given up on the garden. I harvested all the green tomatoes, so they'll ripen in the window. Good news, weather is in the 70s-80s and sunny and clear at lake Powell so woohoo!!!! This weekend, packing and prepping for trip, making the pulled pork, grocery shopping, and getting all our gear together. Since I'm working right up until the afternoon we leave I need to get everything together. Speaking of, anyone have any ideas of how to entertain a toddler in the car for 7 hours!! I'm a little scared. I know she'll nap for part of the trip, and eventually fall asleep. Plus well stop for bathroom/dinner/dog breaks. But any suggestions are much appreciated. 

Ok hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Does anyone have any good tricks/tips for getting babies to burp? Madelyn's extremely hard to burp. I will pat her I various position for 15-20 minutes and no burp. The minute I lay her down she is spitting up any suggestions?


----------



## svetayasofiya

I used to burb Sophie in the sitting position with my hand under chin holding her head up. It was the only position that worked. But I am sure you've already tried that :wacko: I wish I could be of more help!


----------



## pablo797

Happy Monday!!

Steph, I'm with chris, that's what I used too. Sorry I'm not more help. 

Best thing about a water vacation in September, all the water toys are 70% off!! Loaded up at target. We had a lovely weekend. Jo is going through a nightmare sleeping pattern right now. She's "slept" in our bed the last few nights because she wakes up at 2:30 and when I try and put her back down she clings to me. We're going to go back to cry it out, or console and then cry it out. Can't take another night of no sleep. She's just so cute when she clings. However it's affecting both DH and I and we are grumpy!!! 

Quick question, I'm considering going to a mattress on the floor for her. One night this weekend, she woke up and was really crying, I tried to pull her out of her crib and her foot was wedged between the slats of the crib. It's happened twice before with arms. So I don't think converting her bed to toddler will work because there are still slats for her to get caught in. I think it's because she's such a restless sleeper that she's strong enough to force her body into places while she's asleep. Anyone else have a ridiculous sleeper?? I'm a little afraid to put her in the floor as I'm wondering if she'll roll all over and wind up asleep in her closet. But as long as she sleeps I guess that's all that matters. Anyway, and advice is much appreciated!! 


Hope everyone had a good weekend! 
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Super quick girls but i wanted to say hi! 

Anna lake Powell sounds awesome! Is it in CO or another state? I'm with you on the sleep mess. Ugh Reece woke me at 1:30 the other night and I didnt get back to sleep till 4!! 

Steph, what others are describing with the hand under the chin worked for me, but I had to tweak it a little. I would put my right hand under his left arm so he was sort of sitting w his back against my left arm, then I would try to (simultaneously) support his chin while liftin slightly under his arm (to try and straighten out his stomach a little if tha makes any sense). Also I would lean him slightly forward. It usually worked. 

Skye and Chris - I am so sorry about the ms - but so happy for its cause!! (I know, it is SO much easier for me to say that than you to live it!). Chris, my numbers were always more than a double, but I always had singletons - it's fun to wonder though!! That would really be something if you and Skye both have twins!!!   

Beth, plum, Viv - how are you ladies?


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi ladies thanks for the suggestions. The sitting with head in my hand position is how I normally do it but for some reason she doesn't want to burp. I have patted her for 20 min and nothing. So frustrating. Sorry to have a selfish post. Will remind to everyone else's post tomorrow.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it's been so long! I missed so much! 

We are trying to put the house up for sale and it's almost killing us! We are having the realtor come tomorrow and take pictures, then it goes on sale and our first open house this sunday. yikes! We don't know how we are going to survive this. I found a few houses I would love to see, so that is good. I am exhausted and sore and can't wait for this to be over.

I finally had started the MC bleeding on Sept 5th. The OB told us to wait one full cycle before trying again. I had wrenched my neck and got some pain meds (non-narcotic), and the info sheet said to not take while pg, so I took a test for the hell of it - I was only 3 weeks after the MC, and BFP! I immediately went to the OB and had a blood test (this was Friday). Found out Monday the HCG number was 170, and my progesterone was 31 (which is great). Went back in Monday (yesterday) for another blood test. They called me this morning, it is up to 1304! So that is promising. I am still freaked out and nervous, and won't be able to relax until I am past where Cookie was on the MMC back in Feb, but I go in for an ultrasound on 10/17. I'm getting my HCG tested again on 10/11 to make sure it is really high as they want it at least 20,000 before the U/S. 

So, cautiously pregnant! 

Now to get back to house cleaning. I'll write more later. Love to you all.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! Look at you fertile myrtle!!!! Congrats Beth!!! Fx'd and :dust: all around! :yipee:


----------



## pablo797

:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Beth that is just the greatest news and just want I needed to hear on this totally crap, crap, crapy day!!!

Ok quick vent and then I'll write more later. Our trip is on hold, government shut down means all national parks are closed, including lake Powell. I am heart broken!!!!!! You know how much I was looking forward to this trip, taking Jo, etc. we are waiting it out, will not make any decisions until we have to, hoping beyond hope something changes. We don't really have to leave until tomorrow night. Angela, Powell is in Utah where we will be going, but crosses over into Arizona on the southern end. For us it's about a seven hour drive. But as of now everyone has to be evacuated off the lake by Thursday morning, meaning we would not be able to get our house boat even on the water Thursday morning. I'm so sad I can't tell you. And so freaking mad!!!!!:growlmad:

Ok a friend just texted me, patience, fingers crossed he know something I don't. 

Ok will write more later, keep your fingers crossed something changes and we can still go. 

Xoxo Anna

P.s. Beth I'm still ecstatic at your news, I've been thinking of you lots,


----------



## rottpaw

Awwwww yayyyyyyyyy Beth!!!! :happydance: :happydance: so excited for you and praying all goes smoothly this time!!  :hugs:

Anna I am SO sorry the stupid govt shutdown is affecting your vacation ! I hope you are able to go after all!! 

Hugs and love all!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Yay Beth!!!! So ecstatic for you!!


----------



## pablo797

Going camping for long weekend, Powell is a bust. While I am really sad and bumbed, I'm trying to keep some perspective. For me it's a vacation, at least I'm not loosing paychecks or medical care. And there are much worse things than having four days to play. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!! Hugs!
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## skye2010

:yipee: Wowww Beth, that's wondreful news. Congratulations, yeeeaaahhh.. Sure thing that the babydust one of you blew did work cause 3 pregnancies in one month. :))) By the way I might be wrong and maybe the HCG levels in the US are different but from 170 to 1300 is a really high jump in 2 days. Can it be twins??? Looking fwd to updates from uuuu. BTW we are trying to sell and buy too. Hahaha funny all our lives are overlapping this month. I couldn't log in because of that. It is very stressful and time consuming. We did the pictures and just started the viewings. Very stressful to keep the place tidy every time right?

Hey Steph, I'll add the videos I used for Shirin. I used to alternate all techniques. Even really gently jump (more like move up and down on my tiptoes) while I had her on my shoulder cause a nurse told me the gas is like the bubble water trapped in a labyrinth like pipe. You need to dislocate the bubbles and encourage them to move upwards. Warming it helps. Rolling the baby didn't always work but definitely helped. I would sometimes roll roll roll than as soon as I put her on my arm and pat "BurP"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAXZjUgnog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cozxQC_-p0s

Also moving her legs gently up and down towards her tummy and like a bicycle might help. Keep her socks on at all times and make sure you keep your feet warm too. This is a grandmothers trick in Turkey. Dunno if it works but I remember I used to wear socks and slippers all day.

Anna sorry about the cancelation. Why was all the parks closed? Is it because of the flooding? What did you do with the matress in the end? Does she not sleep in a normal bed? I put Shirin in a normal bed with lots of pillows to stop her rolling sometimes. It works. Cause they might roll out of the mattress. I guess you could still put the pillows on a low matress so at least even if she manages to get over the barricade she wouldn't have a hard fall.

Angela how are you and Reece? And the rest of the family. Hopefully bug free :)))

There is a lot going on with me nowadays (househunting and selling process etc). Shirin just woke up so i gotta run. But i just found out that one of the babies heart stopped. I did get a little sad today. Will update soon again xxx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks for this Skye!!! The first video is what I normaly do. I will try the rockin method in the second as well. I'm so sorry to hear about one of the twins. Please keep us posted. Are you ok? You have a great deal going on so please take time for you.


----------



## rottpaw

Aww Skye hon I am SO sorry about the twin! :-( :cry: I pray all is well with the second one. That happened to a friend of mine too and she went on to have a healthy term pgcy with the second twin. :hugs: 

Steph I forgot to mention, we give Reece the Mylicon drops religiously an it really helps break up the gas!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awwww Skye, sorry to hear about one of the babies :hugs: So sad.


----------



## pablo797

Morning all!

Skye, so sorry to hear about one of the twins. I also am praying all is well with the second. House hunting and keeping your place clean can be a lot to take on, especially with a toddler. We sold/bought last fall and it was a process. We ended up moving into my parents mountain home temporarily because the stress of having to keep the house perfect every day before work was just too much. Lots of hugs to you!! 

Oh, and to answer your question, Powell was closed because of our government shut down. All government agencies (federal) are shut down until a budget can be worked out. National parks are included in this and Powell is a national park. They essentially had to evacuate the lake. At least we didn't have a grand canyon rafting trip planned. That's a 2-3 week trip and a lot of $$. They let people launch up until last Wednesday, then told everyone else on Grand Canyon trips, too bad no go. 

Beth, how are you today? When is your next appointment again?? Hope all is well and as I said to Sky, I feel your pain re:house hunting/selling. But in the end we are sooooo much happier. Love and hugs.

Angela, how are you doing? How are e boys? Is everyone healthy? 

Chris, thinking of you. When is your scan.? I think it's coming up. Hugs!

Steph, how's it going new mama? How's the burping going? We used the drops that Angela mentioned as well. Hugs and hope you are surviving two.

Plum, how are things? Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope all is going well in your world. 

AFM, well when it rains it pours. Camping was ok. Jo got incredibley sick in the car on our way and we had to pull off the highway, wash her down, clean out the car seat as best as we could, line it with a blanket, and finish the drive. I think she drinks too much milk sometimes and it comes back up. The only other thing I can think of is car sick. Camping was ok, beautiful spot, but it was much colder than we expected. Final straw was Jo's sleeping. We bought a kids air mattress to put on the floor of the he camper, but she rolled off it every night ending up in the dog bed without a blanket, or once by the door to the trailer with no blanket, shivering in the cold.:nope::nope: Poor little but once we brought her into bed with us she would toss and turn. Ugh!! No sleep for three nights. Needless to say we're done camping until we figure out the sleeping thing. We're also going to cut out the bottles once and for all, it's time and I think will help. When she gets up at night the first thing she says is, "bottle of milk.". Anyway, I feel bad complaining about having four days off and camping, but as it was my fall vacation, it was far from relaxing. We were home to watch the bronco / cowboy game, so silver lining. Anyway, back to the grind stone today. Girls weekend in a few weeks and fingers crossed the government can't screw that up. 

Hugs to all! 
Anna


----------



## skye2010

Anna, can't believe they just canceled without a proper warning. They should announce it on the paper tv etc no? I bet there was a lot of people that got effected including the businesses around the parks (cafes, hotels etc) Btw do you still give Jo the formula? Is she not on cow's milk now? She might also be car sick as you said. I used to get car sick a lot when I was a kid. What are you doing for the girls week. That sounds fun :))

Thank you girls for the support :hugs::hugs:

House viewings are completely stressfull on both ends. Keeping the house tidy as Anna said. And also searching at the weekends. I want my bed most of the time :sleep:

Beth what's going on with the numbers? Soo exciting :)))

:hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Skye, thanks, yes the trip being cancelled was really disappointing. And there was no warning, other than we knew that if the government couldn't decide on a budget then a shut down was a possibility. And the effects are far reaching as you've said. Hotels, restaurants , etc. As for Jo she'd gets cows milk. I think she's just drinking too much at one time. Getting rid of the bottle should take care of this. Think I'll bite the bullet and do it this weekend.

Sorry house hunting/selling is so stressful, I can't imagine it pregnant!!! How are you doing BTW??

Girls weekend is in Southern California. We have a friend whose family has a beach house on seal beach. Laid back community, should be nice and relaxing. Also good to see all my girl friends that have moved away. I don't know what DH is going to do. I leave Friday and come back late Monday. To the best of my knowledge he's never gotten her ready for school or packed her a lunch. I keep trying to get him involved, like telling him to sing to her if she won't be still getting dressed, it distracts her and she likes it. But I don't think he's paying much attention. Oh well, she may live in PJs for four days, but she'll be ok. 

Beth, I'm anxiously awaiting news as well....

AFM, not much to tell. Hope everyone is having a good week! 
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Anna where in so cal will you be? Would love to see if possible!!!


----------



## pablo797

Good morning ladies!!!

Steph, I'll be in seal beach, flying into John Wayne airport. I would LOVE to see you!! I'll have access to a car. Are you at all close to there?? How are things going? Has the burping gotten any better. I used to have the worse time with gas with Jo. Hugs an hope you are well! I will be flying in early on Nov. 1st, leaving the afternoon of the 4th. 

Beth, how are you?? What's going on? I get nervous when I haven't heard from you in a while. Hugs!

Chris and Skye , how are you guys???

Angela, hope you are well!

AFM, another year older today. Had date night last night. Something we need to do more of. Had a good weekend, think I did a mountain of laundry. Ok at work, better run. I have a work up-date but my wi-if isn't working and my honor is being screwy too. Maybe something to do with the snowy weather?? I'll up-date more later. Hugs to all!!

AnnA- forgive any typos!!!


----------



## pablo797

Woohoo wi-if back on!!

So I am applying for a new job. There is an opening at the Coach outlet store near my house. The hours are worse, and I'd have to work weekends which is huge. But the money and benefits are better. It's a hard decision. I'm putting the cart before the horse right now, I don't even have an interview yet, but it's weighing heavily on my mind. I think I'll apply, and see what happens. If I get an interview, hear them out, and make a decision if they do offer me a job. It would be nice to walk or ride my bike to work every day, especially when the roads are really bada and icy/snowy. And DH has been slow lately at work, so we could really use the extra income. But it would mean an end to all our weekend camping excursions. And that's a biggie. Anyhow, have a good day!!! 

Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Oh my goodness girls, so sorry to be MIA. MISS you all!! Will catch up soon I promise! Hugs and love! How are our preggys? Anna I sent you a note, I am so sorry I missed your bday! <3 to all!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy Birthday Anna!!!! Good luck with the job! Big decision. Did you already have your girls weekend????

Hello to everyone else!!!

I am doing good. Starting to feel better which is great, but then of course comes with worries, lol. The life of a preggo. I have my first scan next Tuesday at 12 weeks. Can you believe I am already 11 weeks???? Holy going by fast. My boss knows now. It went well and bad all at the same time. Trying to put a smile on my face and carry on.

Will update more when I have time. Which seems like never these days...


----------



## pablo797

Thanks all! 

As luck would have it I can't find my old resume, so had to start all over. Got it written and saved (knock on wood) and was about to email it out to a friend to proof read before I turned it in to Coach,band of course my lap top died. It's ancient (in computer years) and has finger paint all over it. Anyway, I think it's pretty good, I have tons of management experience so it looks good, so we'll see. They may have already filled the position so I guess we'll see.

Chris, probably MS just subsiding. Can't believe you're almost 12 weeks!! Good luck with scan, can't wait. And to answer your question, girls weekend is first of November, I am getting very excited!

Angela, thanks for the well wishes! We miss you, but know how busy you are.

Hugs to everyone else!! 
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Ok I'm starting to feel as if I'm talking to myself...just kidding, I know you all have tons going on . . 
Anyway, have interview set for next Monday. Cross your fingers. 

Have a good Wednesday!
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ooooh good luck Anna!!! That was fast!! I looooooooove Coach! 

Btw- I'm always here. Just don't always have time to write tons. I miss our girls!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all sorry I've been MIA. Happy belated birthday Anna and fingers crossed on the new gig!! I will have more later but baby just went to sleep and I have church paperwork to complete for our annual conference. And husband is sick and we all know how they are when ill. Will write more later. 

Hugs!
Steph

PS Chris so excited for your appointment next Tuesday!


----------



## pablo797

Steph, lots of hugs and I'm amazed anyone with a new baby has time to write, let alone a toddler and sick hubby at home as well. Lots of hugs to you as I think you need them most today!


----------



## skye2010

Hey Anna :)) Good luck with the interview. How come you need to work weekends too. Don't you have shifts. They can't make you work 7 days right? Or is it like some weekends and some weekdays off? R u nervous? I love Coach btw. They make beautiful bags. U might need to make up the weekend deal with some seriously discounted beautiful bags than. Not an equivalent in the slightest but better than nothing :))) Happy birthday toooo :) Did u do anything special?

Hey Steph how's it going? Burping? Sleeping pattern? etc

Chris, prego buddy, good luck with the 12 week scan. Mine is the following week. You might even learn if it's a boy or a girl. What are you worrying about? Is everything all right?

Angela hugs

Beth how are you hon???

I am ok too. The house hunting-sale process is still going on. The stress buttons are on at home at the mo. There is some interest in our flat which is good but The houses we looked at aren't ideal. One is a beautiful house in a bad location. The other one is a great location, perfect train links to the city, a massive place with a beautiful garden but we need to almost knock the whole place down gradually and change the whole layout. It hasn't been renovated for maybe 30 years. I think probably the heating and electricity system is crap too. We don''t have the money for renovation up front so we will need to live in it as it is for maybe couple of years and do the renovation gradually. Looks like we are going for this house which wasn't ideal. I really didn't want to live with major building work again especially with young children in the house. Mb we might move out for 6 months perhaps if the budget fits. The bad thing is hubby can never imagine how it will be living in building site and how big a job we are talking about. Also he is at work all day so he might insist that we stay in it. He is just excited once it's done it might add quite a bit to the value. Prob he sees pound signs when he is sleeping and I see a lot of arguements, discomfort dust etc due to building work. Brrrr. Bit chilly.

Love and kisses


----------



## skye2010

Anna in fact u probobly already had the interview. In that case how did it go?


----------



## pablo797

Skye,

Interview is this afternoon. Nervous but not too bad. Yes I will have to work weekends I think, but then have mid week days off. Not too bad if they can give me the same two days off each week. Probably a deal breaker if they can't. Due to daycare I need to know what days I'm working. We'll just see how it goes. And yes they have beautiful bags! Maybe with employee discount I will finally be able to afford one. 

As for house hunt, always hard, and I think you're right living with a major renovation is really hard. Plus it always takes longer than they say it will. I'm sorry those are some tough decisions. But yeh for interest in your flat!! Hope you find a good buyer soon. 

How are you feeling these days? 

Beth, and chris, how are you ladies doing today?

Steph, hope you are well!! PM me your address and I'll see how close you live to seal beach and we'll see if we can work out a date!

Angela, how was your weekend? 
Plum, hope you are well.

AFM, had a good weekend, but a really rough night. Jo has gotten yet another cold and she woke up at 4am completely congested, unable to breath. Poor little. Poor mom whose been up since 4am. Earlier actually as I woke up at 3:00 stressing interview. Ah well. I'll let you all know how interview goes. Fingers crossed they give me more $$ than I'm asking and weekends off. LOL! Not going to happen, but one can hope. 

Happy Monday!!:hugs:
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi all

We are all now sick with hubby's cold so that sucks. My throat is killing me and I can't medicate myself like I want because if breastfeeding. So I will suffer through. 

Anna how was the interview? I will definitely PM my address. Sorry to hear that Jo has a cold. 

Chris how was the ultrasound?

Skye so are when will you know about the house? I know it is all stressful. I can't even imagine doing all that while pregnant. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Hopefully I'll be better in the next few days and ill write more 

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hi all,

Steph, you poor, poor, thing! I am so sorry you are so sick! Do u have help at home with Katelyn? Lots and lots of hugs!! :hugs:

Beth, I'm hoping no news is good news, and that you're just really busy with house hunting and selling. Anyway, know I'm thinking of you and sending hugs.:hugs:

Angela, how are you sweet friend? :flower:

Chris, I think your scan is today? Let us know how it goes!! :hugs:

Skye, how are you today? Feeling ok? :flower:

Vivienne, long time no talk, if your stalking I hope the wedding went well!! Thinking of you.:hugs:

Plum, hope all is well in your world. I've been totally slacking on the running front. Have gained back some oft the weight I lost, just in time for girls weekend, awesome. Ugh! Constant struggle!! Hope you are well.:flower:

AFM, I wrote and up-date yesterday then got distracted. By the time I got back to the post, I had timed out of the session and just didn't have the energy to write another. So, Steph to answer your question, interview went better than I had hoped. They have two positions open, one for an assistant manager, and another for an associate manager who works directly under the main manager. So I'm hoping for the associate manager, it's more of a lateral /move up move and the pay is much more. They are doing a background and credit check right now. Assuming those go well I will then interview with the district manager. It's starting to feel like this might be a move I will make. But I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch.  And if I stay where I am, then that's ok too. I do have one trepidation, my current store is one of four owned by the same company in Breckenridge. Normally every store has it's own manager. However, a few months ago two managers left to go back to school. Instead of hiring new managers, they put a supervisor at one and the manager of an existing large store was managing the other large store that was without one. It's a slow time of the year, so not a huge responsibility. Well I just learned yesterday they are not replacing the other manager, which means one person is going to manage our two biggest winter stores. I can not believe they have done this. Nothing against my friend who is doing the work, but it is WAY TOO MUCH for one person. So now if I leave . . . . But I am not responsible for our owners bad judgement. I'll give as much notice as I can and I'm hiring a really good girl this week so I'm hoping to have a good staff in place if I leave, but there is no one in place to take my place. Ah well. Like I said maybe I'm worrying for nothing. 

Ok sorry vent over. . . 

Hugs to everyone!!!
Anna


----------



## skye2010

Anna, it sounds very positive hon. The store you work for would figure sthg out don't worry. I really hope you get the job, than you can decide if you want to take it. And maybe you can negotiate with them for the weekend. Say maybe it might be possible for them to give you a weekend off every other month, or after 3 months u work etc . just so you can have a time off with hubby to do any trips.. If not if the pay's good than u have a tough decision to make :))) But coach would look very good on a Cv and it is a move up. So very positive indeed. Very exciting..... Good luck.

Steph poor u. Really sucks being congested when u can't take any meds...

BTW girls anybody use Vaporiser for congested bbs...I'd highly recommend it if you don't have one. Keeps their airways moisturised all night and lets them breath better. Might work for adults too dunno...

xxxx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies,

So sorry it seems I fell off the face of the earth again. Still pg. :) Had a scare last week where I thought I was having another miscarriage as one day I woke up and BOOM, ALL my symptoms were gone. No morning sickness (which was terrible), no pressure or the feeling of pregnancy, no tiredness, no achy boobs, nothing. Then the next day the cramps started. No bleeding but felt like my period was coming, and had bad diarrhea, JUST like it did when I had the first bad miscarriage with Cookie. So that third day I called the OB in tears convinced I was going to start another miscarriage. They had me come in immediately for an ultrasound (had one the week before at just about 6 weeks) and a perfect little heartbeat was going strong at 168BPM. phew. perfect size for 7 weeks, perfect. Then I cried all over again. And the nausea came back the next day with a vengeance , but I have never been so happy to be sick. 8 weeks today. :) Already starting to show. :)

Other than that scare, we have been trying to sell our house, not easy. Found 2 I love but we need to sell first, so it has been stressful. Made my little guy his costume for Halloween - he's a Viking! :) 

We went to a wedding for Charlie's brother's girlfriend's daughter (what a mouthful!). So I had to be with that side again, and hide the fact I was pg as they don't need to know yet. But if you don't have a drink in your hands in 2.5 seconds from entering, they badger you until you do. Granted, I would have tolerated them better if I HAD a drink, but I managed to get to the bar first and order a cranberry and sprite in a glass (not the plastic cup that screams no alcohol) and grabbed 2 dark cocktail straws. I fooled everyone! :) But then, the inevitable crap happened. Seriously, I'm still shaking my head over this. We went to find our placecards and couldn't find our name. Odd. We asked his brother where he was sitting, table 1, ok, we are probably there too, no biggie. We tell one of the sisters, she said she would find out, let her do it. ok whatever. The person in charge at the reception place comes over and says, hmm, we think you are at Table 14. I said, they Better be next to Table 1! NOPE. Table 1 was in the upper right hand corner of the very large room, Table 14 was in the far lower left hand side, near the kitchen, witht he huge dance floor separating us. With the groom's (we are on the bride's side) co-workers, most of whom never met the bride. seriously. Seriously! I was shocked as you just don't split up family (when it's that small) and the previous wedding of the other sister's son, we were all at one table and the daughter's of the sister were at the young adult table, so the family could stay together. I was so mad for Charlie, because it just shows they treat him like a doormat and oh, just shove Charlie somewhere, he won't mind. Well, maybe Charlie won't, but his feisty Italian wife DOES. We said to the sister who went to "help", gee, it is just weird, because if they truly ran out of room (only 8 at a table), I can see putting us at table 2 or something close just to be near the family. And she says, well, what do you want me to say, my girls are here. And considering at the shower, they put those girls names on the gift they gave and the maid of honor, who threw the shower, said, who are these girls (they weren't at the shower, just on the gift), so we don't think they were actually invited, she just brought her daughters along because she is very pushy and would do something like that. Oh, and also think that because Charlie's daughter wasn't invited to the wedding. Yeah. She brought them, took our placecard and then had them seat us elsewhere. To finish off our lovely evening, the sisters were acting like 2 drunk 20 year olds. sigh. 

On the plus side, being apart from everyone, we actually were able to enjoy our dinner and each other's company! lol. We had a lovely dinner, one fast dance and one great slow dance, then scooted home after the cake cutting. Poppy was perfect for my sister, but she did bedtime wrong, so he was restless until we got home, but he did so well. :)

He has been a whiny pants today, doesn't like the fact that I'm pushing more with the words, making him say up and down on purpose not just mimic. still doesn't have many words at all, Charlie is frustrated with all the ehh-ehh-ehh he says constantly and wants the early speech therapist in, while I'm still fighting it. sigh. I don't know. I don't want to go back to the pediatrician in Feb and he's only saying 10 words! 

I have to run as I need to get something for dinner ready, and I only meant to pop on quick! I hope you are all well, love to you all, and will catch up hopefully soon!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Congrats on 8 weeks Beth!!!! I absolutely LOVE Charlie's Halloween costume, soooo adorable. 
What a fiasco at the wedding, but glad you ended up enjoying yourselves!
Great to hear from you xo

Anna- any news on the job???

Skye- how are you feeling?

Guess I haven't updated in awhile... we had our 12 week ultrasound on the 22nd. Everything looks good and only one bubba! We won't get our results for another couple weeks... one more blood test to do. Prediction is boy. He said 80% which I not surprised by. It's been my hunch all along. We'll know for sure Dec. 18th at my 20 week ultrasound.

Not been feeling too great. Nausea seems to have subsided for the most part, but food is just not appealing to me most of the time. I'm getting headaches and I have terrible insomnia. Sophie hasn't been helping with the sleep either. Seems bedtime has gotten back to normal, but she's been waking bw 4-5am the last three days, insisting on snuggling in bed with me. It's nice and cozy once in awhile, but to be woken up every morning like that is exhausting, especially when I'm not sleeping well to begin with. Also it takes me FOREVER to get back to sleep after. Sigh... any suggestions? So hard to hear the screaming at 4am if I don't give in. Ugh

I am feeling like a total pregsaurus today. :(


----------



## pablo797

Hi all, quick check in as I'm on my phone. 

Beth, so good to hear from you!!! I am also so sorry about the wedding, but silver lining is you enjoyed sitting someplace else. And woohoo so glad all is going well so far with pregnancy. Lots and lots of hugs!! P.S. Love the Viking idea!!

Chris, glad scan went well! I was awaiting news. Sorry you're not sleeping well, that's so hard. Hugs and take care!!

AFM, well two interviews down one more to go that I think is happening tomorrow morning. Phone interview. I'm not sure if they'll tell me then if I have the job or I'll have to wait. I leave town Friday and it would be nice to know before I leave, so we'll see. My final interview is with a district manager in Vegas . I've felt as if the last two went really well so I'm not sure if this is just a formality or what, fingers crossed. Current job has been annoying lately, so it's nice to have something on the horizon. 

Jo is well, we're all recovering from a stomach bug, but other than that she's great. She's a monkey for Halloween, the costume is a hand me down, but it scares her, so we'll see how it goes. 

Ok gotta run, hugs to all!!
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

WOW :shock: are they every thorough in their hiring process! Woo hoo for all the interviews! You've got it covered!! :winkwink:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Just popping in quickly
Beth glad that the wedding turned out and I can believe that they moved your place cards. 

Anna glad that the interviews are going well. Fingers crossed for the final one. 

Chris so happy that everything went well with the scan. On the sleeping front, I have nothing to offer. Katelyn has been sleeping in our bed since I came home from the hospital. While I was pregnant she started coming to our bed almost every night around 3 or 4. Hopefully you do better than us. Sorry I'm no help. 

Ok gonna run. Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## newmarriedgal

Happy Halloween, Ladies!
We are not going out trick-or-treating tonight, since he's never had candy before and is a shy guy in a crowd, but we will be answering the door together tonight! That will be fun!!!

Anna - I send you positive wishes for the interviews, who wouldn't want you working with/for them, you are great! xoxoxoxo Also, did I miss your birthday, why do I think I did? If so, happy birthday, my friend. If it hasn't passed yet, then happy early!

Chris - I Know I missed yours! Happy Birthday to you!! Hope you are felling well, I think you are a month ahead of me? So far they have me at June 10th. I just have a sinking feeling I will give birth early like I did with Poppy on MY birthday, mid-may. It would be just my luck as I already share my birthday with my brother who is 9 years older than me..... we joke that I finally got my own birthday when I moved out of my moms, and now I am in danger of losing my own day Again lol. but I will gladly share it. It's funny, our anniversary is in Jan and one of my friends said when I was pg with Poppy, wouldn't that be so nice if the baby came on your anniversary???? I looked at her and said, as someone who has never had her own birthday, NO!!!! lol. 

Skye - love to you and your little one too. I'm so sorry about the twin. hugs.

Hi and hugs to Angela and Steph and Plum - miss you all and promise to be on more. Hope everyone is well.

Here is my little Viking - it was the only one I have of him in the full outfit (my poor husband said, don't send me around - no honey, I won't :winkwink:) - I crocheted it all, luckily he wore the vest with no problem (he hated it at first). We will have the hat on when we open the door tonight!
 



Attached Files:







1381692_10201642135393665_466886113_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## svetayasofiya

I just LOVE that costume!!!!! You are soooo talented!!! I need to buy a sewing machine or something so I can make Sophie's Halloween costumes in the coming years. I just find the homemade ones sooooo much better! Thx for the bday wishes. I am due May 5th, which is funny because my husband's bday is May 12th and his sister's is May 13th. Now... their bdays almost ALWAYS trump mother's day for my poor MIL while they were growing up, so when I told her I was due in May, we had a good chuckle.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!! 

Sophie wasn't having any of her costume this morning. A friend lent me a Snow White costume... we sent her to daycare with it so we will see. She'd make a beautiful Snow white. 

As for the sleeping... after asking around, maybe I'm giving up too easy, but at this point, if what she needs is mommy snuggles at 4am, then dammit, that's what she gets. We'll see if it's just a phase..... I just cannot deny her that and have her cry. I am a total whimp. I don't know why it was easier when she was a baby.

Here's a little picture of her from last weekend at Target.
 



Attached Files:







Batgirl.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pablo797

Morning ladies!!!

Well back from my girls trip, well rested, and ready to face the world!

Love all the pictures of the Halloween costumes! Beth you continue to amaze me with your talent ! I need one of those hats BTW. Seriously, we have a festival every January called Ullr fest, celebrating the Norse god of snow. Think Viking covered in animal skins. And every place sells these Viking helmets with horns. A knit one would be the bomb! I'd be the envy of town! 

Chris, Jo wouldn't wear her costume until she saw all the other kids with theirs. Then she was all about it. Hope you guys are doing better on sleep. Jo has been in a phase as well with needing early morning snuggles. 

AFM, like I mentioned before just got back from girls trip and it was awesome! Out friends' parent's house is right on the beach and beautiful. We were definately spoiled. Toes in the sand, swimming in the ocean, stand up paddle boarding etc. lots of wine and beers, gossip, venting, reading gossip and fashion magazines, and the weather was perfect!!! Couldn't ask for more. Jo did great with Doug, and he survived, although did a fair amount of complaining. In the end it was good for both of them. House wasn't too destroyed, and he had already made today's lunch last night!! So it was great. I had my final interview with Coach last Thursday and am waiting on pins and needles to see if I've gotten the job. While sometimes I go back and fourth, in the end I've decided if it's offered I'll take it. Problem is my head is already ready to leave current job so I'm having trouble motivating, if I don't get the job, it's going to be tough to wrap my head around staying here. Ah well it's out of my hands at the moment. Question for my more corporate savy friends, how long should I wait to hear? Should I call them? How long do I wait? I'm assuming since I had three interviews, that I was in the running for the position, so I'd think they would call me either way and let me know. Any advice is appreciated!! 

Hugs to everyone else!! Excuse typos, writing from my phone.


----------



## svetayasofiya

Anna, did they give you any indication as to when they would make their decision? Uhm... if not I'd say by this Thursday if you haven't already heard, a follow up call would be totally ok. A whole week would have passed. What do you other girls think? Fingers crossed for you Anna!!!
I'm glad you had a fun girls weekend!!! Did you come back to snow?


----------



## pablo797

Woohoo job offer has been made! I said I'd take a day to decide and give them my final decision tomorrow morning, but it's a no brainier. Better pay at least +10,000 more a year, better benefits, very close to home, better company, etc. now I have to write a letter of resignation.

Chris, yes came back to snow. Close to 0 last night.

Ok back to current job, doing my own little happy dance. :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Uh 10,000+ more than you currently make???? NO BRAINER INDEED! Congrats Anna!!! :yipee: I am so happy for you!!! So did working weekends come into discussion????


----------



## pablo797

Chris, yes no brainier is right. Current job was really accommodating and really nice about me leaving. So that's a load off. So now I have to find alternate day care. Where I work is about 25 min away from where we live, and Jo goes to daycare in Breck as I can drop her off on my way to work and pick her up on my way home. But no sense driving an hour both in the morning and at night to drop her off and pick her up at current daycare. I'm sad as I love her current daycare. We've finally developed a good relationship. So I've put in some phone calls, to check on wait lists and availability at alternate facilities. I also want to schedule visits and class room observations. The good news is the other daycares are less expensive. So we'll see what happens. I know some ladies have had to deal with the daycare switch, any advice???

And yes weekends came up. Sounds like I'll be able to have Fridays and Saturdays off. It was important for me to have one weekend day so we could do family stuff. Plus there's no daycare on weekends. The biggest thing was a a set schedule as daycare isn't all that flexible here. 

So moving forward. Hope everyone is doing well and recovering from Halloween. Did I mention on my girls trip I tried to so a cartwheel and pulled a hamstring? :nope: Believe it or not there was no alcohol involved!!! Anyway, huge bruise developing and it's still sore to the touch, so is possible I tore it. Serves me right, how old am I? :dohh: Needless to say nothing that can be done for it besides ibuprofen and ice. 

Ok, hugs to all!! We're headed west this weekend for one final camping trip in Utah with friends. 

Hugs!:hugs::hugs:
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Fridays and Saturdays off sound great! I'm so happy for you! I hope you find a closer daycare you like just as much or even more. I don't have any experience switching, but I am sure she'll adapt rather fast. Have a wonderful weekend... camping? brrrrrrrr You guys are cray cray! :haha: Sorry about the hamstring old lady  jk :hugs:


----------



## pablo797

Chris, you are right, I am an old lady, at least I need to stretch before attempting a cartwheel!! 

I'm on the war path this week trying to find a daycare that will work for us. I interviewed a Montessori school yesterday that I liked in some areas, but it's located in a basement of a local church, not much light, and the ratio of teacher to student is really high. On the plus side I really liked the director and they are willing to work on the potty training immediately. Also they can take her right away. One of the biggest negatives is that they follow the school year calendar, which means they're closed for fall break, two weeks at Christmas, spring break, etc. Luckily DH is flexible and we have my parents but I hate to have to stress that much time off. 

This morning I'm touring Summit county daycare. According to a friend whose mother is a local principal at a very good elementary, this is hands down the best pre-school in terms of preparing kids for school. Down sides before I even go and see it: it's in a neighboring town, so I have to get on the highway to take her to school, and we're #13 on the wait list. 

Last option is Lake Dillon Daycare. Close to home, but according to those "in the know" it's the lowest rated. So I'm trying to schedule an appointment and see for myself. I feel like I've got a pretty good feel for what I'm looking for. But I've yet to talk to them and don't even know if they can take her. 

So it's a waiting game. We may end up taking her one place and then transferring her once something else opens up. I hate to up-root her often but I want her to end up someplace good, with an emphasis on getting her ready for kindergarten. Which is a whole other drama.

Anyway, how are the mamas these days??? Is been quiet lately. Chris can't believe you're 16 weeks!! Beth, hope you are well, and Skye I'm thinking of you too. I know Beth and Skye are caught in the house hunt/sell world. Just know I'm thinking of you. :flower::flower:

Steph, how are things hon? I know how busy you are, just know I'm thinking of you too. :hugs:

Angela and I have been emailing. She's struggling a little lately, but says hi to all. 

Hugs to all! The ski area opened last weekend. Crazy. Camping was great. We drove to Utah, four hours west, but gorgeous weather, 65 degrees and sunny. Staying home this weekend which is good as I need a weekend at home to get my life back together. Haven't been home since girls weekend. 

Ok hugs!!
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hi: I think this has become the Chris and Anna thread :haha:

I am good! 15 weeks only... but man is that flying! Went in for my last prenatal screening blood test and will get the results Thursday or Friday. I'm totally nervous now. I just praaaaay he/she is a healthy little baby.

We set up Sophie's big girl bed this past weekend. She LOVES it. We have taken a few steps back as far as bedtime goes now, but I suppose that was to be expected.

Try not to stress re. the daycare situation. It should all hopefully work out. I personally wouldn't go for the one that follows the school schedule. Too much stress with trying to find back up care. But that's just my opinion. My daycare closes for three weeks every August :dohh: My only complaint! As far as preschool type stuff goes... Jo is only two. You could put her in a more convenient daycare for now, and switch her to a true preschool for her last year before kindergarten. It's something I am considering doing as well, except it will mean Sophie and her new sibling will never be at the same daycare :cry: We'll see. I want the best for my children, but it also has to fit in with our schedules or it will just be too disruptful to our family life. 

When do you start the new job???

Hope everyone is doing well. Miss you girls!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Howdy ladies!!!

Anna congrats on the new job!!! That is awesome news. As for the daycar search I know that can be rough and if you need to put her one place and then change, Jo will be ok. Sorry to hear about the cartwheel I jury lol. I'm sure it looked good. 

Chris yay on Sophie's big girl bed!!! Trust me it will be a lot better for you when putting her to bed. 15 weeks already yay time is moving fast now. If I can lose some weight I will send you my maternity clothes but I still need to wear the shirts. Who ever said breast feeding helps you lose weight lied or at least didn't make a difference on my weight. How is the morning sickness? Are you going to find out be sex? 

Beth and Skye how your all doing?

AFM still trying to get used to having two. Good thing is Madelyn has been sleeping 4-6 hours at night. She will be 10 weeks old tomorrow. Seems like I just gave birth to her last week! Katelyn is doing really well with her and wants to hold her. She does exhibit some jealousy but does it by not listened to me or my hubby when we are holding the baby and she wants attention. We are currently trying to potty train her. She was doing well but now doesn't want to really use the potty and asks for a diaper. The only time she really uses the potty is if we let her run around naked. 

Well I need to go and get dinner together I will try and do be better about posting here.

Hope everyone else is good. Miss you all

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

Hello all! It's late Sunday night and typing from my phone, but wanted to check in...

Chris, did u get test results?? I am happy to hear i'm not the only one with daycare woes. Good news... We found one!! Hope all is well with you, hugs and thinking of you!!

Steph, it's so good to hear from you and we all know how busy you must be. So happy to hear all is going so well and home. LOL on the BFing and loosing weight! That's exactly what I thought!!! I was like, wait why don't I weigh 100lbs already!!?? I was expecting big boobs and tiny body, soooooo didn't happen. 

All is well here. We have settled on a new daycare and while I worry about her adjusting to a new class and teachers, I feel good about the school and confident in their abilities. They can take her 2 out of the 3 days we need covered, and we'll probably get into the third day soon as other kids move up. It's a HUGE load off to know she will be well cared for. On a personnel note and in a continual effort to keep the weight beast at bay I've registered for an Olympic distance triathlon in May. I'm determined to not turn this into my traing woes blog, so I'll just mention it now and promise not to dwell on it. Hope it will make me find "me" time. 

Hugs to all! Beth and Skye, thinking of you both and hope you are doing and feeling well.

Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

Happy Monday everyone! Yay for finding a new daycare Anna! how come you only need three days??? 
Steph, as for the BF and losing weight... I think it helps you initially. It contracts your uterus back and of course you burn a few extra calories because of the milk production. I found while I was on mat leave I lost most of my weight within the first four weeks. Then I kind of held on to those last 10-15lbs until I went to work and became more accountable of what I was putting into my mouth. I was nice and skinny last Christmas!! lol Then once I stopped BF I am sorry to say but I totally gained back 5 lbs and had to really start watching what I was eating. Before then I could pretty much do what I wanted to. So BF really does help. 

Where is everyone else???? Hope your pregnancy is going well Beth. I see you FB a lot, Jules too... come back and say hi!


----------



## svetayasofiya

I forgot to mention I got the results back from my genetic screening! 1 in 11,000 chance of any of the 3 trisomy's and a 1 in 5,400 chance of Spina bifida.
(With Sophie I was 1 in 19,000, and 1 in 5,300). Good results for someone pushing 40 :thumbup: I was so nervous all day and after they called I burst into tears............. :dohh:


----------



## pablo797

Chris, yeh for good test results!!!! So happy for you!! 

We need only three days because my parents will continue to take her Wednesdays and I have Fridays off. I'll have her Saturdays as well and DH will take her Sundays. So she will be at daycare Monday, Tuesday and Thursdays. When I spoke to them this morning they thought a spot for Mondays would open in December. So we'll find a sitter or dad will step up for a few weeks. 

Last week at old job and having trouble feeling
Motivated... 
Happy Monday!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

... One more thing... Chris you mentioned Sophie got a new bed. Did you get her a toddler bed? We were at IKEA over the weekend and Jo fell in love with an adjustable toddler bed. I was going to just put a twin mattress on the floor, but the bed is so cute and she just loved it. Also do you have problems with her coming into your bed now? That's my real fear of getting rid of the crib, that Jo will be in our bed all the time. Advice???


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh gosh.... my experience may not be yours so don't let this scare you, LOL 

Let's start off with saying that Sophie had started to give us trouble at bedtime mid-September. And by trouble I mean, not falling asleep right away like she did for the most part of her life up until then :wacko: Little things like calling us in for this and that... Kind of like the story of the little boy who cried wolf? :haha: Anyway, it was frustrating but no big deal, because she was safe in her crib. Until the night she fell out and gave me a heart attack :cry: Two days later we took the side off her crib for the toddler conversion. It was never our intent to go toddler bed than big kid bed. We had a bed already so were going to go straight to big kid bed, but we had yet to buy the mattress. Anyway.......... it went oK. The first night she got out a couple times and we had to go back and coax her back in. (Our big threatening tool is to close her door). That first night I had to actually lay on her floor for her to fall asleep. The next night was much of the same... by the third night (we had put up a guard rail, because she had fallen out) she stayed put but continued with the calling for us every ten minutes or so. This continued for weeks. Bed time remained the same, lights out by 7:50pm-8:00pm... but instead of falling asleep by 8:30pm-8:45pm she was staying awake until 9:00-9:30pm!! Some nights even later! I was losing my mind! (Being pregnant doesn't help). My doctor says she no longer needs her naps, but she goes to daycare and it's mandatory so if she sleeps during quiet time, she sleeps! Nothing I can do about it. Anyway, somewhere around the end of October it stopped and she started going to bed amazingly well. (So much for the nap theory). Again, lights out by 7:50-8:00pm and asleep by 8:30pm most nights with NO calling for mommy and daddy. She'd just lay in bed and sing and play. Perfect. As for coming into mommy and daddy&#8217;s room&#8230; for the first week or so, we actually put a baby gate at her door when we went to bed. It was more for me, so I didn&#8217;t have to worry about her wandering the house at night, but she never did. However, she did start to wake early, like 4-5am and demand to come into our bed. :wacko: Of course I obliged, because you&#8217;re desperate to go back to sleep. It stressed me out and I asked around and from a lot of parents I know, there is not much you can do about it, so once I stopped stressing, I started to just enjoy it and get some sleep. Then voilà, it only lasted a week or so.

Then comes the big girl bed&#8230; After ten days of relatively blissful, drama free bedtime routine, last week like the dumb a-holes we are, we changed her bed to a twin/single bed. Why did we do this? My child is massive. 35lbs and like 3' tall. She was outgrowing her crib and the mattress was terrible. I thought, why delay the inevitable any longer and give her what she needed. We had told her about it everyday leading up to the big change Sunday and she was sooooo excited! Well... we're back at square one, except now it's even worse. I am sure it didn&#8217;t help that around the same time both her and I developed a bad chest cold with cough. The first night was a struggle. She was too excited to settle and she kept getting out of bed. I think she fell asleep by 9:45pm. The next night was better (8:50pm?) but around midnight she comes into my room crying that she was all wet. She had insisted on wearing pull-ups to bed and I just knew it was going to end in disaster (which it did), so after cleaning her up and putting on new PJ's in bed with me she came. Then the next night (Wed.) she would NOT settle. By 10pm I had had it! She was crying by then and insisting on coming to bed with mommy, so DH and I agreed that it was ok only this once because she was not feeling well. (Never mind mommy doesn&#8217;t sleep so well sharing a bed with a toddler who coughed in her face all night). Thursday night after much coaxing she did fall asleep in her bed and took forever once again to go to sleep (lost track, 9:30-10pm???) and slept through until 4am? And came to my bed for some reason. :wacko: Friday my SIL came over so we didn&#8217;t even try to put her to bed early. I think lights out was finally 9:30pm and she went to sleep with little to no fuss. But so damn late!! However, it was the first time in three nights she slept in her bed straight through! Hallelujah! Saturday was divorce city, LOL It was 10:15pm before she finally fell asleep after many trips to her room. Some yelling and door closes in between. DH and I got in a huge fight in the middle of it all. Pregnancy hormones and all. Last night Sunday&#8230; not much better. You get the picture? It&#8217;s exhausting and I am losing my patience but I know she&#8217;ll get back on track again. I have to believe it. Lol At least she&#8217;s staying put all night. :thumbup: 

SOOOOOOOOO the moral of my story??? Unless you have a small kid that will fit in a toddler bed for at least one year plus, don&#8217;t waste your time, energy or $$$ on a toddler bed and go straight to the inevitable (with a guard rail). As you can see we have just increased our suffering and doubled it by starting with the toddler and changing it up later. :dohh:


But once again&#8230; this is simply my story. :coffee: All children are different. Your experience could be better :thumbup: or&#8230;. Worse :shock: :rofl:


Good luck!!!!!


----------



## skye2010

Wooohooo Anna, great news on the job offer :))) And consindering the temptation for bopping about in cartwheels you've got a great girls weekend... 

Girls 've been lurking but never had a time to write. And now Shirin's got up from her 2 hour sleep and yelling at me to go and pick her up. Love to all. Will update soon xx


----------



## skye2010

:)) She went back to sleep so I can continuee :)))
Wowsy Anna. I;m really impressed with the triathlon. That's serious hard work :)) Hope you have the time. When are you starting with the new job?

Steph I'm really struggling with Shirin's sleep too. She never learned to sleep on her own. Always slept if I lie down with her. So she sleeps at 8.30-9 in our bed, we put her into her cot. Than wakes up in the middle of the night and wants me back again. So I climb into the spare bed with her and finish the night in her room. Never a decent sleep. Givves me imsomnia but not sure how to break the cycle. Today a friend of mine advised me to make a daily chart and get some star stickers. Than explain to her that she needs to fall asleep herself cause she is a big girl and she gets a sticker everyday of falling asleep herself in her bed. At the end of 4 stickers she gets a present. Than tackle the midnight wake... But we agreed that she was a little too young to understand the stickers and present concept. Which leaves me to let her cry strategy which I just hate.. Sophie is a little older. She might respond better to that (reward) kind of encouragement. BTW she looked so cute in Halloween :)) I'm glad your results came out great :)) Luckily I'm a low risk too :) And also very picky on food. Can't handle meet, chicken, fish or eggs well. Just munching a lot. So I started taking some nuts which gives me the pounds in no time... Sighhh.. R u gonna learn the sex soon or r u waiting for the 24 week scan??? xxx

Hey Beth, So glad the baby is well. How many weeks are you now? The twelve week sacn should be soon? Any morning sickness? Poppy's Halloween outfit was really cool. Hahaha little viking. Can't beleive you made it yourself :). How did you make the horns?? 

Steph how's it going? Did you start having some sort of normalness and a schedule with both Katelyn and Madlyn? Or is it crazy? It must be easier this time around right? As for bfeeding and weight. I lostthe bulk of it really gradually while breeding. Cause I used to eat a lot more. So I would lose a bit stall a bit and stall etc... Than as I weaned her off I lost a few more kilos after a little diet. But still kept a few more kgs untill my second pregnancy. Lost those due to morning sickness but I'm sure they will come back. Took me a year and a half but I had gained more than 20 kilos of weight so it's not too bad I suppose... Hopefully this pregnancy I'm a little less heavier at the moment... How much excess do you have? I'm sure you can shed most of it with bf... 

Angela xxxxxx

AFM We ended up with the most unreasonable and neurotic buyer who is driving us mad. The offer is gonnna be pulled out if she can't take a decision tomorrow to exchange and than we would be back to square one. This flat sale is Sigh sighhh bloomin fed up..... Can't concentrate on anything else at the moment... Anyways Hugs and kisses to all xxx


----------



## pablo797

Morning girls!!

Chris, LOL on the sleep story and thanks for telling me the saga. I will look at the bed and make sure it's adjustable. Jo is about the same size as Sophie so she would grow out of it as well. As for the sleep thing . . . We've struggled with it from the age of 6mo. We've gone through stages of crying it out which breaks my heart, but mama's a sleeper and when push comes to shove sleep wins out. Lately Jo goes to bed around 8:30. A little late, but she's a 10hour sleeper, so at that bed time she'll sleep until 6:30/7:00. Although this morning she got up around 5 and never went back down. Typically she gets up around 5:00/5:30 and we put her in our bed and she goes back to sleep. So we're not perfect either. Always a struggle. I appreciate the advice. Sorry you and DH got in a fight over it. It's hard to raise a child especially when each parent has a difference of opinion over things. That's what happens in our house anyway. Hope you are feeling better today and huge hugs that the sleep thing gets better!!!

Skye! Sooooo good to hear from you!! Great news on the test results!! As for house stress, ugh! That stinks that your buyer is being such a twit! We had the worst buying experience last year. In the end it was worth it, but during the process I almost pulled out of the the deal about a hundred times. Sounds like you too struggle with the sleep thing. I think in the end it's natural for kids to sleep with their parents. Think cave man. Probably kids slept in the same bed as their parents or a sibling until fairly recently (last 100 years or so). Point is I think as humans we're programmed to want to sleep with someone, weather it be for warmth, protection within the tribe, etc... And that kind of biological programming takes some time to adjust. Not much help for modern mommies who need some decent sleep, but my guess is that's where it comes from. I've read a few sleep books and sleep studies, they all seem convinced a child will adjust to a sleep schedule of sleeping on their own, but my mommy sixth sense says there's more to the story. 
....maybe I missed my calling, maybe I should quit Coach and retail and become a child sleep researcher . ..

Sorry, anyway lots of hugs and hope the house thing sorts itself out without driving you crazy.

AFM, second to last day at old job. Continuing to tie up loose ends and leave the store in best possible shape, but motivation is hard. The reality of starting a new job in just few days is starting to set in, and terrify me. But all will be ok. It's snowing today and as I made my 30 min drive to work on an icy highway with Jo in the car, I became so thankful we will no longer have to make this drive again. Skye, you hit the nail on the head when you mentioned the time to train for the race. I found a good training schedule on line...for someone who either doesn't work, or doesn't have kids! Three days a week there are two workouts, one in he morning, and one at night! Who has that kind of time..:nope::nope: So I'm still searching, or will have to modify. New job gives me an hour break for lunch, and I'm two seconds from the gym, so I could squeeze one short workout in at lunch. That may be my saving grace. Other than that, all is well. Jo is great and so darn fricking cute!!! I don't know how it's possible to love her more each day, but somehow I do.

Hugs to everyone else!!!!

Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning ladies!!! Sorry I've been MIA. A lot going on over here and getting ready for turkey day. I want to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving as we all have so much to be thankful for. Everyone be safe and a wonderful holiday!!!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls! 

Whew! I had a couple minutes during naptime, and was trying to read back to catch up, but now I see Reece is already awake and jumping around (seriously??? This kid TOTALLY skipped his morning nap, and wants to take only 1.5 hours this afternoon? :nope: ooooohhhh boy!!! I will have to catch up a bit later but wanted to at least stop in and say hi. I MISS you girls! We are relatively well here; a bad cold recently that is lingering for all four of us. Mother in law drama (that I did NOT need) over the thanksgiving holiday, and sinus surgery for me (that I do NOT want to do but really have no other options) in two weeks. If I can get through all that I feel like I will sail through Christmas, LOL! Okay, more soon from me. Love you girls! Hope all our preggos are doing well and everyone else is enjoying the holiday with the littles!! 

<3 A


----------



## svetayasofiya

Nice to hear from you Angela! :hi:


----------



## pablo797

So sorry I have been MIA too. Adjusting to new job and getting through Thanksgiving. New job doesn't give me as much time to be on my computer or phone, so I'm not able to check in regularly. But it's a snowy day here, 8" of snow this morning and Jo has been up since 5am. Seriously this kid never sleeps!! Anyway new job going well, very different from mom and pop business to corporate, but good. 

How is everyone else? Skye and Beth how goes the house drama?? How are the pregos? 

Chris, how are you feeling?? Hope all is well with you!!

Angela, so sorry to hear about all the drama. I know you've been stressed about being sick, awesome MIL added to it. Huge hugs!!

I'll try and be better about posting, but if I'm MIA for a while know I'm thinking of you all!!! 

Has anyone gotten their Christmas cards out yet?? I feel like a slacker, but honestly they may not happen this year. :nope:

Lots of love!!
Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks Chris! :hugs: 

And Anna HECK NO I haven't gotten cards out yet lol!!! It feels to me like it was just Halloween. EVery thing is just zooming by so quickly I can't keep up lol! I plants do cards, but not sure when. They may be waaaay late this year but I'm okay w tht lol! They can be New Years greetings!! :haha:

So glad the new job is going well so far!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Are you enjoying the ne job Anna???

I ordered my cards through Shutterfly. Once they come I don't even have to sign or write anything on them! Already done! YAY Cost me a small fortune but they're super cute!!!

Check it out:
 



Attached Files:







xmas.jpg
File size: 99 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris those are super cute!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All

Anna glad te new job is going well. How is Jo's new daycare? And I think we are all stretched a bit thin so we will understand if you are MIA for a bit. 

Chris, Skye, Beth how is the pregnancy going? How many weeks is everyone?

Angela glad everyone is starting to feel better. I truly understand about the colds going round and round. I think we are round 4 since September. Sorry you had holiday drama with your MIL. I know the two of you usually get along great with her. Hope everything gets worked out. 

AFM I can't believe how quickly the time is going. I will be back to work in a few weeks. :-(. My house is 90% decorated for Christmas. It has been hard to get everything done in one sitting. I'm hoping to get it finished tomorrow. Saturday I have friends coming over with their kids for Christmas craft day. The kids will make ornaments. I learned from thanksgiving and ordered stuff from Oriental Trading Co. All the kids have to so is glue. Still a little hard for two year olds but it should be fun. 

Well that is all that is happening with me. Hope everyone is well. Miss you all 

Best,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

I can't believe you have to go to work in a couple weeks already! :cry: How is the little darling? Sorry you guys have been struck with illness. I am not even going to comment on our status for fear of jinxing me :dohh: 

I haven't started the decorations yet. Hopefully I'll have the energy and time to do so tomorrow. We are going to take Sophie to see Santa. I am sure that will end in disaster but it must be done! :haha: I want to get her a pretty party dress for the holidays so I guess I'll walk up to Winners on my lunch hour. There is absolutely no where else downtown to buy children's clothes it's so frustrating. Well, I lie... there is Baby Mexx (holy expensive!) and Baby Gap (holy expensive and no dresses). Plus Old Navy which I love! But no dresses, and the Gap and Old Navy are waaaaaaay too far a walk for me now. 18 1/2 weeks! I am totally stressing on my weight gain. I am about a pound and a half heavier at this stage than I was with Sophie, but I did start out this pregnancy 2lbs lighter... so I guess it balances out. I have gained 16lbs and at 20 weeks with Sophie I had gained 15lbs. I was just really hoping to gain less this time round. We'll see. My bump is also ridiculously huge for 18 1/2 weeks. I think I looked like this at 24 weeks last time :wacko: I'll try to post some pics to compare.

Dying to hear from all you girls! I saw Beth announced her pregnancy on FB this week and she has a fab bump!!! Congrats sweety! :hugs: Skye- how are you feeling? I can't remember how close we are... I am due May 5th.
Angela I can NOT believe Reece is one year old already. :shock: I nearly fell off my chair when I saw your post on FB.
I see Jules all the time on FB but I don't think she's popped around here in forever. Missing all the MIA gals.

Well TGIF. I hope everyone is enjoying the start of the holiday season. Sophie is in aw of all the lights. On the drive home from daycare she has to point out to all the "twinkle twinkle" and let me know what colours they are :cloud9: Oh!! On an exciting toddler front... looks like we have mastered potty training for #1!!! It's been about a week now she pees consistently in the potty and not in her diaper. Even at night if you can believe! She wakes up dry!!! :happydance: Now if we could just get her to do #2 in the potty I'd switch her to underwear. I think I'll try that when I'm home for a week at Christmas. I figure maybe it'll take a couple messy poos in her underwear to get the hint. Any suggestions???


----------



## svetayasofiya

Ok time to look at how fat I am :dohh:

18 weeks NOW




22 Week Sophie!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Chris you are all belly!! The rest of you thin!! I think you look fantastic. Don't worry about the weight. If your dr hasn't said anything then you are fine. I was much bigger with Madelyn than I was with katelyn. 



Oh Chris yay on Sophie potty training. Katelyn is hit or miss with pooping in the potty. She will start to poop in her diaper sometimes and then run to the bathroom. When I see her have that look like she is gonna poop I ask her if she needs to go o the potty most of the time she will say yes and then run there. Other than that I don't have any advice sorry. 

Trying to have a craft day with a few friends of mine who have kids katelyns age but it rained today so no one wanted to leave the house. We are gonna try for tomorrow. There is also a Christmas parade on the next street over from my house tomorrow so hopefully the weather will be ok and we can watch. 

Ok gotta put baby doll to bed. Hugs to everyone!!

Best,
Steph


----------



## pablo797

How I miss you girls!!!

So sorry to be MIA!!

Chris, can you be anymore beautiful!!??? You are amazing and not huge at all!! We are working the potty thing as well. Good days, bad days. Glad you are doing so well! I think you look amazing!!!!

Steph, crazy how fast time Flies! How are things going? Will both girls go to the same daycare? I can't believe it is time for u to go back to work. Time flies! How are you feeling about it? I was always so sad to be going back to work. 

Angela, I know you're recovering from sinus surgery but hope you check in here and know I'm thinking of you!!!

Beth and Skye, hello preggers!! Hugs and come back to us!!

AFM, Job is going well but somehow I don't have as much time these days. Hope to find some middle ground, part work, part play, part "me time". 

Christmas decorations up, Christmas cards still not done, but please pM me address and I'll send you all one!!

Xoxo love and miss you all!!!
Anna


----------



## svetayasofiya

You girls are too sweet. I'm feeling better about my size now that I am 20 weeks. With a little help from a bad bout of gastro this weekend, I have managed to keep my weight to 14 pounds. That's one pound less than with Soph, plus I started this pregnancy 2lbs less so we'll see. Just have to be careful from here on out. My belly has grown tons since 18 weeks!! :haha:

Yesterday we had our gender scan................................















:blue:




:happydance:




What am I to do with a little boy??? :haha: To circumsize or not circumsize... so confusing. :dohh:

I've been swamped at work, so I have to keep this short but I just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season and gearing up for Christmas. Stay safe all you in snowy areas. We have had a TON this month.

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## pablo797

Crap busy but 

Yehhghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!


Hugs hugs hugs!!!!!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Yay Chris!!! Bouncing baby boy!

Merry Christmas ladies!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!!!!

oh my goodness, it's been a dog's age since I've been on! I love and miss you all!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAY on a boy, Chris!!!! so happy for you!

I just hit 17 weeks today, my due date is June 6th (d-day, no less!) but with the c-section that puts me at the last week in May. Considering I went 2 weeks early with Poppy, I can totally see this one coming on May 19th, my birthday!!!!

Morning sickness, or should I say, ALL STINKING DAY LONG sickness, is still with me. Hits bad any time, day or night, with bouts of nausea so bad multiple times a day. It was gone at 13 weeks with Poppy, so looks like I'm out of luck here! I also have developed SPD, or Pelvic Girdle Pain, which is excruciating and means the pg hormones that relax your bones has done so very early with me and is causing my pelvic or pubic bones to SEPARATE. major owie. Feels like someone kicked me right in the crotch with steel-toed boots on....repeatedly. So turning over in bed has me in tears, walking, sitting, standing, stairs, basically anything, causes major aches in the groin/inner thigh and feels like I have a broken crotch. At least I can laugh at it! I use a wedge at night, helps some. I went to go see about it, literally crawled in the dr office and had to see someone else as my OB wasn't in: she was brand new, and said, hmm, I think it's too early for that, so live with it, take some tylenol, but not too much, and try some pt. I wanted to punch her. I really did. I cried to a nurse and she examined me and said it was SPD, but they can't do much for it!!! sigh. So I waddle, cry out in pain, and say: give me a moment, I have to pick up my vagina. 

Baby SweetPea is doing great, I can already feel him/her at times. :) We had that new Harmony test, but declined the sex screening, so we don't know. :) Up until a few days ago, I was saying boy, but not sure this week. I eat like a horse and I weighed myself today and think I finally put on a pound! I was losing, so this is good. Which is so odd, because I look so obviously pg! My bump is huge!!! I will upload my 16week pic later on. We go in for our detailed US Monday, looking forward to that!

We stayed home Christmas!!! IT was so lovely, just the three of us. Thanksgiving was at moms and she told one of my sisters she couldn't come a few days before because she and her daughter both had a bad case of viral conjunctivitis! MY mom was having eye surgery 2 weeks after so that was something she didn't want to be exposed to (nor did I being pg or little poppy!). She was very mad (and she is in the medical field and is so irresponsible!) so she was coming on Christmas come Hell or high water. I announced my pg to the fam on thanksgiving anyways. Well, we find out that her kids have had LICE since October! They kept getting it, despite the treatments. But she wasn't going to a dr, just the school nurse looking now and then along with her looking. She said, oh it's gone about a week before xmas. I called my ob, and she said, Stay Away! the standard treatment for lice can cause birth defects in the first and second trimester, and it's a pain to get rid of without those shampoos! She said, make sure there is at least 2-3 weeks of clear before being exposed. My sister insisted on coming, so most of us (with kids) stayed away. Can't say I was tooooooo sad as we had a lovely day together. But honestly, the nerve. She knows I'm pg and with a toddler. WHY expose anyone to that???

As far as the house situation goes: We sold ours!!! And we are finishing up the purchase and sale for a new one! We are overjoyed. Move in date, if all goes well, is in mid-feb. trying not to jinx it! 

Poppy is doing great, more words, very sweet and snuggly. So tall! I often worry, of course, how to manage both. Just something else to keep me up at night! lol

ok gotta run, his nap is almost over - having a Christmas party for Charlie's older kids tomorrow - having 6 for dinner. Must clean this messy messy house!!!!

love to you all, I'll be back soon!!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hey Ladies - I have a moment, blowing off work (I work from home, so not that hard to do) and wish you all a very happy and healthy new year! 2014, here we come! An exciting year ahead, to be sure.

For the ladies not on fb (or if you are, we need to be friends! lol) we announced the pg with the 12 week photo, and here are the 16b week bump photo! I love the stickers, I found them on Etsy!

We had the big ultrasound yesterday, all is perfect. SweetPea had his/her hands up by the face, camera shy already or maybe covering ears!! lol

hugs!
 



Attached Files:







1461017_10201963844236185_584797429_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









1549404_10202143814335325_218952042_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4









1512544_10202143815535355_2047974334_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## svetayasofiya

Sooooo cute! Love it!!


----------



## skye2010

Happy New Year everyone :))
Woow Chris and Beth :)) Great bump photos. U both look gorgeous.]
I think I am bigger this time around too but might be the worry of "How the hell am I gonna lose all this?" Offfff heck with the weight, it comes off somehow..
BTW Chris it popped my eyes to see u r having a boy cause I am too :) hahahahahaha. What are we gonna do with a boy? We need some boy tips perhaps. Apart from "You'll learn to play football" cliche :) Angela and Beth , any tips?

My due date is 13th May, literally 1 week after you. But I might go for cx so perhaps 2 weeks before. Dunno yet. Will have a scan on th 3rd and the dr will tell if my placenta is normal or not. If it is, they will give me a choice either cx or normal.

Beth so sorry to hear about your hip problem. My sister in law had it too. She said it was really painful. So you are going for cx too? Do you not want to find out the sex? Or are you just waiting for the 24 week scan? We did the exchange too finally and will be moving on 21 Feb. But no idea how it will work since it's a chain. Do we have to move all in the same day??

Hey Anna :)) how's it going at new work? Do you like the change? How are the people you work with? Your baby sleeping theory about the caveman is so true. :)) I'm hoping that they will want to be left alone in bed at some point.

Hey Angela, how are you? How was the sinus operation? Are you feeling better?

Hey Steph. Any new pics of Madelyn and Katelyn?

We went to our friends flat last night for New Year. Shirin and I fell asleep on their sofa. Didn't even see the fireworks. A buzzing New Year celebration for us :)) 

Have a wonderful 2014 everyone. Anna's got a new job, Steph has a new baby. Chris, Beth and I are awaiting the new baby. So 2014 seems well loaded already :)) Angela I wish you a cold free year :)) hahahahah Actually I wish everyone a cold free year cause I am really fed up with mine at the moment :)) Anyways may all your wishes come true for this year. Love all xxxxxx


----------



## skye2010




----------



## svetayasofiya

OMG Shirin is sooooo beautiful!!!!! and I absolutely LOVE the pic of you two sleeping on the couch :haha: Such a darling moment. Thanks for sharing!!

Happy New Year to everyone!!! Just got to work so I'll do an update a little later. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

Hey girls :)) i've got a nap time break :))) How's everyone? Recovered the christmass stuffing yet? hahahahhahahaa... It looks like I've just started myself actually. i can't stop eating since christmass. Just keep munching on anything I can get my hands on. Mostly sweets :( No good huh? Don't wanna end up with 25 kilo excess like last time but I have no idea how to control it either. 


I had a scan this week. The baby was really cute :)) He was upside down and was almost touching his shoulders with his knees. Very weird and funny indeed :)) hahaha

Shirin's turned to be a real terrible two suddenly. Literally 2 weeks before her birthday. She has the tantrums, the moodiness, the stuborness and she started lashing out if we say no. She tries to scratch the little chimp.... Have you experienced this as well? 

I started looking for schools and nurseries again and will try to send her to one as soon as we move. Hope that could help her mood :)

xxxx hugs


----------



## MissMuffet08

Happy New Year!!!! I have been trying to keep up with everyone, but have been doing a bad job of posting. I am now back at work so it should be a little easier to be on since I spend the majority of the day at my computer. 

My hubby and I jumped in the car and drove to Colorado for Christmas. Two weeks before Christmas I was saying how I missed my mom and my hubby said "well lets go!" So two days later his truck was packed and the kids were strapped in the back and we road trip bound to Colorado. 16 hour drive which was probably about 20 hours with the stops and such. We stopped every 3-4 hours so I could stop and feed Madelyn. We didn't tell anyone in my family we were coming and decided to just show up. My Mom was so happy she cried when she saw us. It was a good Christmas and trip (for the most part), however I don't think we will drive that far again for a while. I think 8 hours is the limit. 

Skye - Congrats on having a boy!!! That is fantastic. Yay two boys and one team yellow (darn you Beth for making us wait LOL!)

Angela how are you doing post surgery (how is Ethan doing post surgery)?

Chris, Anna, Beth, and anyone else who hasn't been on for a while, I hope you are well!!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Goodness girls, it's been an age since I have updated here! I PROMISE I will update soon. Should have some downtime next week and I will try to send photos as well. 

Love and hugs and I'm thinking of you ladies! I'm so sorry I don't get much time to post lately. It's been crazy. But we are starting to dig out from the Christmas craziness and get back to a normal routine. Hoping to be able to be a better contributor here soon! I miss you girls! 

<3


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hello Ladies - no one has posted in weeks! Where has everyone gone? I miss all my BNB friends. I have been trying to keep up with folks via FB, but it is not the same as our chats on BNB. 

Anna - you are not on FB so I don't get to hear about how you are and your new job? How are things?

I miss all of you and hope that we all connect back on here soon. 

HUGS!!!
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

I was thinking the same thing Steph!!! Where'd everyone go? I'll do a proper update tomorrow. Off to bed.... xoxo. I hope everyone is well !


----------



## svetayasofiya

:shock: oh goodness! I'm down to double digits!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Omg Chris I just read the tag underneath your ticker and I used to LOATHE when people would ask me how I was feeling. At one point I went to a party and as soon as I got there the first thing I did was yell "I feel fine and yes I'm excited to be having a baby!" Man that question pissed me off lol


----------



## svetayasofiya

My answer these days is ''I feel awful. I don't sleep, I have heartburn, and I basically hate my life''. :haha: All true except for the last one. It shuts people up. :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

I know I owe a major update, and promise one soon. I, too miss you girls and our chats here and I know when it gets quiet we are all missing each other! 

I've FINALLY got a new laptop, after not having one for years, so now I should be able to type more easily (I just cannot manage typing much of any length on a tablet; drives me nuts!) so I hope to update a LOT more often! 

Pics soon as well, I promise. love and hugs to all! Know I'm here, reading, even if I can't always post. 

<3 you all!


----------



## rottpaw

And Chris and Steph, YES - by about the beginning of third tri it's always like... are we THERE YET? LOL!

I remember well! Hang in there babe! Skye, how are you feeling hon? Beth, I saw your echo went well. YAY!

Love you girls!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yay to a new laptop Angela!!! :yipee:


----------



## rottpaw

svetayasofiya said:


> Yay to a new laptop Angela!!! :yipee:

Seriously!!! HA!! :thumbup::haha::happydance:


----------



## rottpaw

Skye I just saw your pics above. Gorgeous girl!!! And as Chris said, such a sweet pic of the two of you! LOVE!!

Hope you are feeling well, Mama!


----------



## pablo797

On my phone, sorry it has been so long since my last post!! 

Chris, Beth, and Skye, hello to all the preggers and sorry for all the misery. It's such a mixed blessing sometimes. Huge hugs to all!! 

Steph, good to hear all is well. I'm glad u made it to Colorado, but can't imagine a 20hr car ride!! You are brave!!

Angela, you sound well, did u survive the Atlanta weather catastrophe???

I am well, adjusting to new job and just starting to feel a sense of routine. I'll expand later on job when I have my iPad charged. But it's getting better, rough adjustment at first. 

I have started swimming wih the masters swim club up here and loving that. We have a lot of snow this year, great for skiers but over it just about now.

Got some bad news this morning, one of my best friends who lives in Salt Lake City and has a three year old ha been diAgnosed with breast cancer. Given her mom died of it and her sister has had it, she's opted for a double masectomy next wednesdsy. I am sad and scared. She's very up beat and she has a really good chance of full recovery but I'm still processing the news. Then another friend just texted and he just lost his job. Sorry, know I haven't posted in forever and hear I am Debbie downer! Just needed to vent to process. 

Love you all, know I think of you often, will try and post more!

Xoxo Anna


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! 

Whew, looks like we have all been crazy busy lately! A month here with no posts?! I'm the worst of the lot, LOL!

A quick update on us - we've had a LOT of colds, as well as that nasty stomach bug, since the first of the year. But I'm praying for brighter days ahead! I started using some essential oils (has anyone tried this?) and I am really liking them so far. I will let you know how that works out! 

Ethan turned 3 this past Saturday. Can't believe it!! We had an AWESOME party at Monkey Joe's (a place that has a lot of those indoor bounce house things) and had about 28 kids, plus parents. It was super fun, and I will attach a couple pics, if I can. Can't believe my sweet boy is THREE?!?!?!? He's been very content in his crib, but we will be converting it to a toddler bed here pretty soon. Just need to get all the furniture bolted down, and we got the kits to do that a couple weeks ago. So I think that will be a fun change for him. We will also be hitting the potty training pretty seriously over the next few months, because it's time (and he HAS to be trained by Sept when school starts back!). Pray for me. So far, he's pretty uninterested in it! Y'all let me know what strategies have worked for you!?

Reece is doing great and is, as one of our friends described him Saturday, a "moose." He is HUGE. He's almost as big as Ethan (both height and weight) and they are almost 2 years apart?!?!? My husband can't tell whose clothes are whose anymore!? Too funny. So, I figure by the fall or so, they'll be roughly the same size and wearing the same clothes. That will be nice!

Registration for preschool next year came up and we are very pleased with our selections and classes. So that is a huge relief, and I think Reece will really enjoy the time out of the house. Ethan LOVES school so I know he will be happy. 

We also bought some aquarium season passes, so we will have that as an option any time, and I want to get some zoo ones as well. Ethan loves to go see the "fishes" and "an-mals" as he calls them 

Meanwhile, how is everyone? How are all our preggos doing/feeling? Not too much longer! Anna, I am so sorry about your friend's diagnosis. Cancer just sucks. Really, really sucks. 

Steph, happy six months to Madelyn! 

Okay girls, everyone let us know how things are going. Miss you ladies and love you! I gotta run fold laundry (there is ALWAYS MORE LAUNDRY. HOW???!!!??) LOL! 

<3


----------



## rottpaw

Okay, so I just figured out that all my birthday photos are too large (file size) to be uploaded here without me resizing them one by one. I will post pics soon! 

<3 you ladies!


----------



## Purpleplum

Well hello ladies -- it has been forever since I posted! Glad you are all doing well (albeit busy). And I'm looking forward to hearing about all the new babies on the way! 

Angela - I don't know how you hold it together with both kids all day. You are a saint. And good luck with the potty-training. I understand it takes a bit longer with boys.

Anna - congratulations on the new job. How is Joe and have you been on any adventures lately?

Steph - how is life with two kiddos?

Not much going on with me. Work has been absolutely crazy. Life at home is getting a bit easier as Cole turned one at the end of February and Violet is now potty-trained, although she does have "accidents" now and then. Cole has been walking for a few weeks and the kids are just starting to play together. We have had our share of colds these last few months. Back in October both kids had the croup and Cole ended up having a febrile seizure as his temperature sky-rocketed to 105.5. He is totally fine and no damage done but we ended up spending the night in the hospital. It was really scary but we now know what to do if it ever happens again. 

I don't know about you all but I am ready for some spring weather. It doesn't usually get too bad here in the winter but we had a good amount of snow and rain in Feburary and the beginning of this month. Plus a big rock-slide on the highwat between my office and my house! 

We are still waiting to hear whether Violet gets into our local Montessori preschool but I think we have an excellent chance. I know she will love it as I think she is getting a little bored being at home, especially because of Cole's nap schedule, etc.

I'm feeling pretty good these days but still need to get more exercise. I think the warmer weather will motivate me more (I hope)!

Hugs and kisses to everyone and can't wait to hear what everyone has been up to.


----------



## pablo797

So I was thinking there would be loads of pages that I had missed, lo and behold busy lives and no time to post. Glad I'm not the only one. Quick post now more later on my lunch break.

Hugs to all but just had to share my happy news, for the first time in I can't remember how long Jo slept in her own bed ALL NIGHT LONG WITHOUT WAKING UP!!!! I am amazed and a new person for having gotten a full nights sleep. 

Ok I'll write more later...love and miss ya all!!
Anna


----------



## pablo797

Ok I'm back...

Angela, can't believe how big your boys are now. How goes the transition to the big boy bed?? We have been struggeling but now hope there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Has the weather improved?? Let me know how the potty training goes. Jo initially was doing really well, but now she's lost some interest and we've regressed, lots of accidents. 

Plum, so good to hear from you!!!! It's been ages since I've heard from you and I was hoping you were well. Woohoo for potty training success!!! We are well thanks for asking. I hope u guys have some adventures planned for this spring. I hear ya on the exercise front, I have a tar I'm training for in may. It was supposed to motivate me to exercise. Alas I'm woefully behind in my training. Next month and a half I have to kick it into high gear. 


AFM, well all is going good. Spring has sprung, some days, still winter other days. Huge amounts of snow this year. But the nice days are good for running outside. Camping season is also upon us and I'm itching to go. Going to an RV salvage yard tomorrow to figure out a bed situation for Jo in our camper. Lots of colds this year in our house as well. Luckily I've managed to miss the worst of it due to copious amounts of ecinacia when I was just starting to feel bad. 

Ok gotta run! Hugs to all. It's my Friday so I'll try and check back this weekend. 

Anna. Ps typed from my phone..


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! 

Plum! So good to hear from you!! I can totally relate to the kids finally beginning to play together. It helps IMMENSELY when they can begin to entertain each other. Ethan and Reece play together pretty well these days, except that Ethan doesn't want to share ANYTHING. And Reece doesn't take well to being told NO, at ALL. Sigh... but they have their moments and are SO cute together. As for being at home with both - I'm no saint, I promise! LOL! I do hope Violet gets into the preschool you have chosen. Ethan has LOVED school, so much so that if I'd had any idea how well he would take to it, I'd have put him in three days a week this past year (he does two mornings a week now). So next fall, we are putting Ethan in 3x a week (they call it 3 day 3's) and Reece will go 2x a week (because he will be almost two when school begins). His bday is in November, so he misses the Sept 1 cutoff by just about ten weeks. So his program is technically parents' morning out, but it's the same school and same concept as 2yo preschool, just toned down a teeny bit (the age cutoff for his group starts at 20 months, so all the kids are between 20 and 24 months). We also got to put him in a class with another friend of ours, so are very pleased with that, and he will go two of the three days that Ethan goes, so mommy can have ONE morning a week break!! (The other morning, I have a church discipleship group that meets, but at least they will no longer need to go to childcare there). So, I'm THRILLED for that. They definitely get a to an age where they do not want to be in the house all day. And I am just not a natural born teacher... My skill set is more in a different direction, so they will both thrive at the preschool I believe. 

We, too have had a loooong winter, and we are all looking fowrad to spring!! SO much sickness (colds, stomach bugs, sinus problems, YUCK!!) in our house and I am SO glad we'll be getting out and about more. We have lots of fun spring and summer activities planned for the kids and with friends, so that should be good. To keep Ethan in the school groove a bit, we will be enrolling him in some local VBS programs and possibly a summer camp or two at his school. Then, we just attended a gymnastics birthday party for one of his classmates, and he LOVED, loved, LOVED bouncing around and playing in the gym (he comes by this honestly - gymnastics was my sport!). So I am thinking of sending him to a gymnastics camp week this summer, and also some classes next fall with one of his buddies from school. We'll see. Meanwhile, we bought some season tix to our local aquarium and Ethan LOVES that. (some of y'all have seen those pix on FB). So we bought a buddy pass too that lets us take another family. YAY for fun outings! Another friend of ours has Zoo passes, so we did that recently and will do a couple more times over the summer. Gotta keep 'em busy! Of our closest friends, one has an awesome, flat backyard with a playhouse/playset. One has an indoor bounce house, and then we have a pool at our place, so we figure we can rotate houses all week and keep the kiddos well-occupied LOL!

Anna, so good to see you on as well!! How is the new job going? I know you love to camp, and will enjoy getting back out!! I'm sorry Jo has been having so much trouble with potty training and sleep, but YAY for a good night's sleep! I can attest to what a difference THAT makes!! <3 We are actually going to switch Ethan to a toddler bed next week. We just need to tie down his furniture before we do, and bought the kits for that recently. I'll keep you posted on how it goes! Then, we will also be beginning potty training in earnest. He HAS to be trained by next Sept or can't go to school... and that means this IS happening LOL! :rofl:

How are all our preggos?? 

Steph, how are you guys doing? I'm sure it's lot's warmer there. Are y'all all feeling any better? hugs and love! 

Beth, I saw your FB post. 85 days!! And Chris and Skye can't be far behind... SO excited for all these new littles on our board soon! 

Okay girls, I gotta run for now but promise to be on a bit more going forward. Things are settling a bit now that we are done with Ethan's birthday and past all the holiday crazy. 

Love you girls! 

A.


----------



## rottpaw

Thought I would add a couple recent pics, now that I finally figured out how to resize them! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Ethan beach.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 4









Reece party.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









Me and Ethan.jpg
File size: 73.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Vivienne

Hi,

I'm back again, can I join in again I know it's been a while and I was so slack with posting?

10 weeks, sick and bored:flower:


----------



## rottpaw

Viv!!! Welcome back babe! And preggo!?!? Congratulations!!! We missed you! 

How was the wedding?

So sorry for the ms. I know that well. Ugh. Praying it passes soon for you!

SO excited for you Hun!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Viv!!! Congrats on the pregnancy!! That is so excited. I too remember morning (more like all day) sickness very well. 

Angela - I love the photos! Ethan is so big and so is Reece! Hopefully everyone is still healthy in your house hold!

Madelyn is 6 months old and I am still in shock that I had a baby 6 months ago. It really doesn't seem that long ago. 

Katelyn turns 3 in 3 weeks from today so I am now in bday party planning mode. Trying to make is simple. I rented a bounce house and may get a few additional toys and calling it a day!

How is everyone else doing and the other pregnant ladies??? I miss everyone!!!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## rottpaw

Steph I agree, keep the parties simple, and everyone (especially mommy!) will have more fun! We did the indoor bounce house (because of weather and timing here - March 1 is very unpredictable weather in Atlanta). But ALL the kids loved it and we had so much fun! I'm sure Katie's party will be AWESOME! 

Can't believe Madelyn is 6 months already! I have those moments too, where I'm thinking, is Reece really already over a year old??? By the time Ethan was 16 months (like Reece is now), I was well into 2nd tri with Reece. Whew. It goes by so fast!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

WOW so many of you are back!!! :happydance: I am so happy to see this!! Everyone sounds like they are doing well. General consensus we are all sick of winter!!! This has been by far the worst winter I can remember since moving to the East. 

Soooooooo I am 33 weeks!!! I am huge and uncomfortable and hating pregnancy just as much as I did the first time round. :wacko::dohh::haha:

The pregnancy itself is going really well. I am just in a lot of hip pain so sleeping is very difficult. I literally wake every 45 min to turn over (which is no easy task). Then there is the heart burn and the 5 pee breaks per night. I am also starting to be ravenous 24/7 and can't sleep from hunger. Good times.

I had an ultrasound last week at 32 weeks because of my age and because at my 20 week I had marginal posterior placenta (previa). Well, the placenta did not migrate like suspected but apparently there is just enough room for a vaginal delivery (4cm). :thumbup: Not that I am thrilled to go through that again, but I am terrified of a C-section so I was quite relieved. Little mister is head down and in position. He has dropped into my pelvis already and his head is smashed against my cervix (ouch!). They tried everything to move him up to measure where my placenta was (double ouch!). I don't know if this means he's coming sooner than later, but I have always had a feeling this whole pregnancy that he'd be coming to the party earlier than his sister (she was 39 weeks 2 days). I finish work on the 17th... so he is not allowed to come before 38 weeks. Momma needs a few days off to herself...

Sophie is doing amazingly! 2 1/2 and just soooo smart it's unreal. I am so in love. We are potty training but really just following her lead. She has been pee pee potty trained since before Christmas (with the occasional mistake), she even stays dry at night most of the time! We just can not for the life of us to get her to poo poo in the potty. It's getting frustrating. I was hoping she'd be out of pull ups before her brother arrives, but it's not looking liking and I'm sure his arrival will further delay the process. I am getting tired of paying for pull ups... but we really only use maybe 2-3 a day. But still!!!

She talks up a storm, but then always has. Must be a girl thing :haha: She's super into counting and has mastered her ABC's. We'll be out shopping and she'll spell out sign names. She's still mixing the two languages (French and English) but seems to know the difference between the two. Thanks to Dora she's even learning some Spanish now! LOL

She seems to be excited for her baby brother to arrive but we'll see. I am talking about it more and more now to get her ready and tell her he's coming soon and is going to sleep in our house. We'll put the crib up this weekend to get her accustomed to the idea as he'll be sleeping in our room and most nights she still comes in to sleep with me at the wee hours... Never figured out had to stop that :wacko: 

So that's my life in a nutshell. I am HUGE. I mean, my bump is massive, almost the size I was full term with Soph! I have also already gained as much as I did with Soph and I still have 6-7 weeks to go! Oh boy..... I have to say though, I don't feel I look fat though.... but once this little guy is out I will!

Speaking of which, he still has NO name. My husband and I can not agree on anything. I wanted Noah, he wanted Samuel. Then there was Benjamin but he's always changing his mind. Right now he's liking nothing. I am thinking Maxim or Alexei. We are Ukrainian and I like the Slavic names. Plus they are bilingual (French/English) which for some reason is important to my husband.... Maxim Samuel Martyn or Alexei Samuel Martyn... What do you think? I know Max Martyn sounds a bit weird but I really like the name Max.


----------



## pablo797

Im on my lunch break so just a quick hello and to say how good it is to see you all!! Im a solo mom this week so i have my hands full. Hugs to all and I'll try and write more tonight!!

Ann


----------



## Vivienne

Hi, wedding was great I will post photos at some point or you can stalk me on facebook, Vivienne Wood Christchurch.

So many preggers and new babies about it's amazing, congrats to all.

I must admit right now I am hating being pregnant :cry: as you know with a toddler it is so much harder when all you want to do is lie down quietly and die somewhere.
I had it bad last time but I blocked it out, Can't imagine why!!!!!!!

Just praying 12 weeks is the magic mark for me otherwise I don't know what I'll do.:wacko:


I'm on several different drugs to calm the vomitting but the nausea is unreal. Did anyone else use drugs?????


----------



## rottpaw

Yes Viv, I did use Zofran the entire pregnancy with both boys!! So never fear! It is SO much harder the second time if you are sick, because you really do need to just rest but of course can't w a toddler running amok. I feel for you. I remember it well! 

HUGS!!


----------



## rottpaw

Chris, that is so funny about the baby names - we had the same struggle. Neither of my kids was named until the day they kicked us out of the hospital and we HAD to fill out the paperwork LOL!

How neat that your heritage is Ukrainian! Though I hope you don't have family there now that is being affected by all this horrible unrest over there :-( Such a scary situation.


----------



## Vivienne

Thought Zofran was working but just sick again, cant take too much more of this nausea :cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: I feel for you Viv! I had nausea pretty bad this time round, but not as bad as you where I needed drugs. I hope it passes soon! You need a pregnancy ticker so we can keep track of where you are at! 

I found the 2nd pregnancy sooooo much harder. Hang in there!!

Angela- thx for your concerns. I do not have any family in the Ukraine. Not that I am aware of anyway!! We are longtime generation Canadian Ukrainians. My great grandfathers were born there... everyone else was born here. Very scary what is going on agreed!

34 weeks! I have self-diagnosed myself with SPD. :haha: Not funny because I am 99% sure that is what I have been suffering from. It's getting really difficult just to walk now. :( 
Been getting a lot of cramping and BH too, but my Doctor checked my cervix yesterday and it's still closed tight. Effaced slightly which apparently is totally normal for the second time round, but not dilated. 

I am so hungry all the time now and I hate to say this with Viv reading... but my nausea is back too. Not as horrible as first tri nausea but it's there. Swollen feet and ankles, hot flashes... feeling faint quite often too. I forgot to mention that one to my Doctor yesterday but it seems to come hand in hand with the over heating.

Oh the joys!!

Beth hasn't posted in here in forever!!! Thankfully I have gotten to follow her on FB. She seems to be doing well and as crafty as ever. :haha: Lil Charlie is adorable.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies,

So good to see everyone back!!!

Chris &#8211; Hang in there, just a few more weeks to go!!! I was a LOT bigger with Madelyn than I was with Katelyn, however since I only made it 30 weeks with Katelyn once I got past that I had nothing to compare it too. We too were hoping that Katelyn would be fully potty trained by the time that Madelyn came or at least by Christmas&#8230;no such luck. Sometimes she just flat out refuses to go to the potty. I ask her if she wants to wear big girl panties and she says &#8220;no a diaper&#8221;. I did tell her when she turns three no more diapers, that is in two weeks, we shall see. I will say, that after the baby was born there was a bit of regression on the potty training, but not much. 

Viv &#8211; Your wedding photos were gorgeous (I stalked you on FB LOL). I do understand about the sickness, I was sooooo sick my second pregnancy and felt so bad whenever Katelyn asked me to play with her and I could only just lay on the couch trying not to die. It will get better (but as Chris has alluded to hip pain x10 will be coming, but it is so worth it!!!). I did not do prescription drugs. I did ½ unisom with b12 vitamin. That didn&#8217;t work all that great, but I also did the pregnancy pops &#8211; those actually did help. 

Angela &#8211; how is everyone in your house? All well I hope 

Anna &#8211; So good to hear from you!! How is the new job going?

As for me, went to the dr about a month ago, but my stomach just looked wrong. Apparently, I have diastasis recti &#8211; meaning, the walls of my abdomen have stretch so much from pregnancy that they are no longer together and my intestine is poking through. So far no hernia (except for in my belly button &#8211;which I also made them check out because it looked crazy), but I have to wear an abdomen support (similar to the one they give you after birth). I went to a sporting good store and bought one that helps you lose weight&#8230;might as well do double duty with it LOL!

So, we have been watching Frozen night and day at my house and if we aren&#8217;t watching that movie, we are listening to the soundtrack&#8230; Madelyn is rolling over and trying to crawl so that is exciting. It still seems unreal how fast the time has gone. Well, I am at work and it is almost time for me to pump (will be glad when I am done doing that! Only 6 more months to go!). Glad folks are back to posting!

Hugs,
Steph


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oooh diastasis. You poor thing. Does it hurt? So what happens next? This support will help it reattach? They give you an abdomen support after birth in the States? We don't get anything. I want to wear a girdle or something after in hopes of squeezing my hips back in place :haha: 
Wow, I don't know how you guys do it, pumping at work. I am truly impressed. 
So you had the hip pain too? It's soooo awful. Oh well. I complain a lot but at least me and the baby are healthy. Nothing too serious. Just aches and pains.

I can't wait to be done work! All I want to do is sleep!

I think we all need to post some new pictures of our kiddies like Angela did! I want to see everyone.


----------



## rottpaw

Chris I had SPD, too... It sucks because there is NOTHING you can really do about it. UGH. Just know that things will get back to normal (though it's not immediate, I'm sorry to say!) after birth. And yeah, the nausea can come back on you toward the end :-(( So sorry! Something about the hormones. But I have heard that from several ppl. BIG hugs! You are almost there!!!

Steph!! Yikes! A friend of mine had that too. I don't know exactly what they do for it besides the support. I am so sorry love!! OW! does it hurt?

Viv I am SO sorry about the nausea. I wish I could snap my fingers and make it go away for you. I am praying for you!! i remember with Reece, I would have to lie down and rest whenever Ethan was napping (which thank God was still 2x a day at that point) and I just felt like crying every time I had to get up and function. It really is hard. But as Steph said, ALL worth it!

Beth is on FB and doing well, and I am SO excited for all these new littles we will have on our board!!! :cloud9: 

Skye, hon, how are you doing? 

Anna, glad to see you even if a quick post! 

Plum, how's everything on your end?

Girls, I'm so glad we are back to posting a bit!! I missed y'all!!

We are well here for the moment. FREEZING cold weather again today - WHERE is spring? LOL! Had lots of fun last week and I will post a better update with more details, but i hear one of my guys on the monitor so had better run. 

Love you girls!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

The Diastasis hurts when I roll to my tummy or bump things with my tummy. I also ahve to do Core exercises, but not situps/crunches, because that pushes the abdomen wall out, which is the opposite of what I want to do. I just ordered T25 DVD - 25 minute workouts and I can't wait to start them. It should arrive by Friday! YAY. Hopefully by May I will be somewhat thinner and the hernia in my belly button should have closed up. 

Yes, new photos is always good!

Also, you ladies are welcome to So Cal anytime. The sun is actually hiding today, but we should be 80degrees by Saturday.


----------



## Vivienne

Steph that is actually quite common I have a friend with it and I now it must be such a pain literally and figuratively. You are so lucky to be able to pump at work, that's why I didn't return as soon cos there is really nowhere at work to pump safely and privately.
Callum won't have a bar of toilet training. He'll sit on the toilet sometimes but prefers the potty.

Chris I don't mind having nausea when the end is so near and you are near. :happydance:I'm sorry you have SPD, I never got it, my only third tri problem was reflux.

AFM: I have so many drugs in me I rattle, all just so I can lie in bed and moan.
Went to Dr today to try something new, they are concerned about my mental health with the MS so are referring me to the same Mothers and Babies unit I was in after I had Callum. I must admit I am very tearful and down at the moment not being able to leave the house and terrified of vomiting.
I am a terrible emetophobe, it is my biggest fear. I reckon if it wasn't for that fear I would be functioning a lot better and coping with the nausea. I have never actually vomited just heaved and heaved probably like normal people have and just get up and get on with it.
I am living on a diet of bananas, toast, yoghurt, apples, I just have so many food aversions and no appetite.
I pray this does go soon, I cannot remember when it left with Callum but I'm sure it was about 12 weeks, but it wasn't as bad. :cry:

Sorry I come back and just moan moan moan:dohh:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Viv moan away! That is what we are here for! To support eachother. Pregnancy isn't all roses that is for sure. MOAN MOAN MOAN!!! I wish I had a magic solution for you. It is such a horrible feeling, nausea and not knowing if you'll vomit or not. Try to stay happy and focus on the light at the end of the tunnel. It will ease up. I had way worse nausea this time round than I did with Sophie and it still ended by 12 weeks. 

Like I said before, I have self-diagnosed myself with SPD. lol But really, there is no other explanation for the pain I am feeling. It unfortunately started around 18-20 weeks and has just gotten progressively worse with every week. Which I suppose makes sense given that I am growing in size. :haha:

I am ginormous!! 

I hope the other ladies pop in soon. I'd love to hear how Skye is doing. I think we are only a week or two apart and wasn't she pregnant with twins????


----------



## MissMuffet08

Yes Viv please moan all you want! We are here to listen to you whenever you need to! I really hope that your MS goes away very soon. My second pregnancy was a lot harder in terms of being sick. I would have to leave work everyday around 2pm because I was just so sick. It did get better though. It is almost like magic. I finished my 1st trimester and I was better. Hang in there. We are here for you.


----------



## rottpaw

Gahhhh crap I just lost a huge post for Viv!! Yeesh! So sorry love and I will repost it tomorrow . Love and prayers for you!


----------



## Vivienne

Thanks ladies, just so depressed and down at the moment. Chris and my mum are worried about me and I'm terrified it's not going to go away at twelve weeks. I can't do this for another 6 months I'd rather die:cry:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Aww Viv I'm worried about you now too! I remember what a rough time you went through after Callum was born. Just try try try to focus on all the positive and take as much help/support you can get. There is light at the end of the tunnel! There just has to be! :hugs:


----------



## Vivienne

So have pre-natal depression, whoopee!
The earliest appt they could get me at Mothers and babies is in a month! :cry: 

My own fault as i halved my meds and was slack in taking them regularly so must blame myself. I have up times and down times every day now. Waiting for the ups to beat the downs.

I stopped the Zofran and took up with cyclizine which is like being stoned would feel I imagine (never tried weed), it works but I can't move, drive, function and forget work. I've been signed off for another month on no pay.

Good grief I went from so happy five weeks ago to hiding in my bedroom 24/7. :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Why is this so hard? I am so angry and disappointed with myself right now as normally I am a strong, focused person, now brought to my knees by a touch of normal morning sickness.:nope:

Anyway depressive rant over, how is everyone else now I've brought us down?:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


The things we do for babies :dohh:


----------



## rottpaw

Viv you still ARE that strong person!! Nausea brings me to my knees too!! Vent all you want and need to!!


----------



## rottpaw

I too struggle w depression and just began treating mine in November. The meds make a world of difference so talk w your docs about what you can safely take ; don't be off anything that you don't have to !


----------



## Vivienne

Today was a bad day I was begging not to be pregnant. Everything upsets me and I so scared of being sick that I don't want to eat or drink.
Poor Chris is raising Callum alone as I just can't care for him.
Why is this so hard, please god let it end soon as I am terrified of being ill for 6 months, I know I won't survive and neither will my marriage :cry:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Oh Viv! I am so sorry. I hope that the rest of your weekend went ok. While I didn't have depression during my pregnancy, I was very sick to the point that I did not do anything. My hubby did most of the things with Katelyn. He bathed her, fed her, got her dressed most days, and played with her. That was on top of keeping her at home with him all day. When she had to go to daycare theo nly thing I did was drive her. We would get home and I would literally lie on the couch and just watch her (I would feed her) until my hubby got home. I promise it will not last the rest of the pregnancy. You will stop being sick and you will get energy and appetite back. 

You still are that strong person and you will survive and so will your marriage. Marriage is NEVER 50/50. It is more like 70/30 and sometimes 90/10. Please rant, ping us on BNB and or Facebook if you need to talk, cry, or want a good laugh. I will ping you on FB with my number and we can always chat via messenger on FB.

LOVE YOU!!!!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awww Viv. I hope things get better for you! Can your doctor not prescribe you something safe for the nausea and depression? You shouldn't have to feel this way.


----------



## rottpaw

Viv I agree with Chris and Steph! We are always here!! Just keep communicating. Keep breathing. One day at a time. 

What does your dr. say regarding meds? Did they ever try the larger dose (8mg) Zofran for you? How about anti-D's?


----------



## Vivienne

I am on anti d's and have been for 20 years, but stupidly as soon as I feel better I cut back on dose which normally is fine but with the morning sickness and stress I went downhill fast. My biggest fear in life is vomiting and I have had numerous counseling sessions and therapy over the years to deal with it. Normally I can keep myself from panicking too much when I feel sick but not when pregnant. I am also a bit of an agorophonbic so I try anything not to leave the house at the moment.

They have upped my anti d's dosage which will kick in soon and I am on Zofran and cyclizine for the nausea, a mild anti anxiety med for that and am getting emergency psych counseling.

It is so embarrassing that I let myself get so low so fast when I know all my triggers so well.

I am feeling better though and can look after Callum a bit better but it'll take time.

Thank you all for the love, I don't know what I would do if I couldn't confide in someone outside my family.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

Awww I'm so glad you are getting help. Between the counseling and meds I hope you find a good balance soon and feel better. Just remember pregnancy is not permanent. It tends to go much faster the second time round. Massive hugs to you Viv! You'll get through this you will!! 

Are you scheduled for an ultrasound soon? Will you find out the gender?


----------



## rottpaw

Viv honey I am SO glad they have got you on all possible meds. I pray everything balances out soon for you. I know it is 1,000 times worse when you have a fear and dread of being sick on top of everything else. Before I ever even GOT pregnant, I was just convinced I would have hyperemesis gravadarum - and NO one could convince me otherwise. I got so worried I would literally break down in tears talking about it and, ultimately, I think that fear was a large part of what caused me to wait till I was almost 34 before we even began trying. I know how horrible it can be to just feel trapped - it wasn't until I started Zofran and started realizing it was helping me, that I was able to calm down and stop scaring myself. I pray it works well for you, too! 

:hugs:


----------



## rottpaw

Quick update from here, girls - 

We are all well (aside from allergies, sigh)! Boys had their checkups today, and Reece got his MMR. That always scares me. Especially after Ethan's speech delay. But hubby and I agree that we will vaccinate our boys, so we are separating the MMR and the Varicella, but doing both a month apart. The kiddos are growing well! Reece at 90th percentile on height, 75th on weight; Ethan 75th on height, 45 on weight (he only weighs 4 pounds more than Reece!) 

We borrowed a friend's indoor/outdoor "bounce house" for the weekend, and MAN did they love THAT!!! I put a pic on Facebook, for those of you who are on, but will try to repost here as well. It has been SO much fun that I think we will probably end up buying one of our own. I mean, is there a better way to entertain a houseful of kids (especially when you have guests!?) They wear themselves out without even realizing it and they have SO.MUCH.FUN that we have fun just watching! 

Meanwhile, it is freaking freezing and POURING cats and dogs here. 4" rain already in the last 24 hours. Ugh! We need it, but it was NOT fun to drag us all through this morning to dr! I keep doing what I think is the last load of "winter" laundry with all the coats and fleece things, etc... then it's 47 degrees again! 

Okay, sorry this is short but I hear Ethan awake. Better run. Love y'all!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey All it has been a while...did Chris have her baby yet?


----------



## rottpaw

Hey girls! I did see on Facebook that Chris had her sweet boy a week ago! 

I'm so sorry I've been offline too. We are out of town this week but I will try to post a better update tonight or tomorrow. How's everyone doing?


----------



## pablo797

Long time no chat!!!

Hello all my lovely ladies!! I've missed you so and hope everyone is well.

Vivienne, first I wanted to check in on you and see how you are doing. No posts in a while so I hope that means the MS has gotten better and and depression has abated somewhat. I too have struggled with depression I and off over the years. I will reiterate what the grls said in that we are always here!! Vent, cry, or laugh. Lots an lots of hugs!!

Angela, sounds like the boys are growing leaps and bounds. So happy to hear everyone is healthy and happy. Has spring sprung??

Steph, how are you dear friend? Can't imagine all you have on your plate. How goes potty training? Did the three and done work?? We are close but not quite there yet.

Chris, congrats on the new baby!!! Name?? How are you? How goes juggeling everything?? Hope you are well and I'm thinking of you.

AFM- work is going well, getting better, and adjusting. Josephine is great and I'll post some Picts soon. She is huge, but so fun and full of life and curiosity, truly a magical age. Winter is almost over, some snow still here and there but mostly rain. We went out of town last weekend for a long weekend and I had a race. Beautiful weather, good race, but not perfect so I hope to do another one soon to see if I can improve my performance.

That's about all from here, not too much to tell.

Hugs to all!! 
Anna


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hey Anna!!! So good to hear from you! the girls are great. Yes Katelyn is fully potty 'learned" as they refer to it at her daycare. I was having issues in that she did not want to wear panties and only a diaper and would be hit or miss in the potty. One of my friends told me what she did with her son and it worked. We got home from school and I took her diaper off and put her pants back on...no diaper, no underwear, just pants. I told her that she needed to go potty in the bathroom and not in her pants. Well it worked and she had to poop and was screaming, I need my diaper! I told her no you dont you are fine and I sat her on the potty. Once she was able to poop on the potty she was ok. The next day she asked to wear panties and that was it. I still put a diaper on her at night and she cries and says she wants panties. i told her in a few weeks we will try with no diaper. I will just have to wake her in the night to potty. 

Other than that we are good. Madelyn is getting Christened on June 8th and my parents will be in town. Gonna go to Disneyland on the 7th. My bday is the 2nd - no plans yet...41 not a particularly snazzy or significant bday. 

I can't believe there is still snow your way and it is the middle of MAY!!! I was talking to my mom on Mother's day and it snowed that morning. However, I still want to move out there at some point.

My hubby has started his own business selling is his salsa. We are going to be in a Salsa festival in July and we have to make 25 gallons of Salsa each day that does not include the salsa that we need to jar and sell! It is going to be busy!Once we get our website up and going, I will send it out to everyone. 

I hope all the new mommies are doing well..Chris/Beth Both your kids are so frickin cute! I know there are some photos on FB, but whenever you read this and have a moment - please try and post to BNB - I know I am one to talk, I don't think I have posted any of madelyn yet...LOL. 

Viv - YAY baby girl!!! Girls are fun you will have a blast. It is funny that everyone that has two has one of each except for me and Angela. We both got doubles LOL. 

Hugs and kisses to everyone. Miss you all dearly!

Love,
Steph


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Girls!

wow, it's been forever and a day! I had a moment, thinking of you all. Hope everyone is great.

Charlie is turning three (already!) in a month! And our little one, Aimee, is almost 8 months old! After her crazy start in this world of 2 weeks in the NICU, I'm happy to report she is doing perfect. 

Love to you all!
xoxo
beth


----------

